# Chapter II: The Abyss is Eternal !



## mal3volent

*Welcome to THE ABYSS: Chapter II*
_THE ABYSS is eternal._






This is The Lounge's social thread where almost anything goes.
(Existential Terror Inc. is required by law to inform you of the following exceptions: )
TL Forum Guidelines

As always, *ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
​


----------



## BK38

WELCOME AGENTS. The questions that drive you shall soon be answered....

https://streamable.com/rzwqs0

Is the ABYSS the D33P STATE? IS THE D33P STATE THE ABYSS?






Has this been posted here the entire time? Is Captain.Heroin a clone derived from sperm retrieved from a homosexual's ass after an erotic encounter at male-oriented sauna? Did he survive the D33P State's attempt to kill him with a Fentanyl injection? 

The ANSWER, to ALL those questions is YES. We have determined that Captain.Heroin is alive and Captain.Heroin's clone is also a gay and alive and well.  Although Captain was in deep, he is still firmly on the side of the D33P STATE RESISTANCE. Thank you for your service AGENTS. Transmissions will begin again when more infodata is available.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

In the Abyss 2 I will assume a new identity, of one that will never die. But trolls even harder.

Pool


----------



## Blowmonkey

So what are you gonna do when this thread reaches 1000 pages before the 9th of june? It will you know.


----------



## Blowmonkey

I mean that's cheating.


----------



## Blowmonkey

what if there's camera's in the pool


----------



## Jabberwocky

Blowmonkey said:


> what if there's camera's in the pool


Then I’ll get that bitches social security number


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Specified

God bless big pharma for kalma xanax


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

are they working on the old tread or something


----------



## Blowmonkey

It's under cuntstruction

God bless you specified.


----------



## Specified

Have whatever


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BRING ME WHISKEY WHEN I'M THIRSTY AND REEFER WHEN I WANT TO GET HIGH


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Specified

Yeah I'm really trolling lol your not inside my head but ok believe what you wanna believe it's only the internet


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> Yeah I'm really trolling



shocker


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> shocker


IS IT GAY IF I LIKE FUCKING A MAN'S ASS?


----------



## Specified

FuneralFather said:


> In the Abyss 2 I will assume a new identity, of one that will never die. But trolls even harder.
> 
> Pool


knew it from the first time i saw your username.........that's why i hasd a go at you if you remember


----------



## Jabberwocky

Specified said:


> knew it from the first time i saw your username.........that's why i hasd a go at you if you remember


Have no recollection but my memories shot and 80% of the time I’m being an asshole for the fun in it


----------



## Blowmonkey

Specified said:


> your not inside my head


Imagine being Jhon Malkovich, now that guy had it rough.



Specified said:


> Have whatever


A finger in the butt is not gay if it's 1) a proctologist with gloves on 2) a girls finger 3) if your friend puts on prep h on your hard to reach hemorrhoids.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Im gunna spam the FUCK out on the 9th to page 1000.


----------



## Specified

FuneralFather said:


> Have no recollection but my memories shot and 80% of the time I’m being an asshole for the fun in it


you talkin about me?>lol


----------



## Specified

9th?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Specified

Irl or the internet?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


He'd be single faster than I could drop my panties at his sisters house


----------



## Jabberwocky

Specified said:


> you talkin about me?>lol


Me. Lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight




----------



## JackoftheWood

Glad to see a continuation. Where else can I go to enjoy such fine company as I find here?


----------



## Specified

You shouldn't bully someone online


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> He'd be single faster than I could drop my panties at his sisters house



No way, that bitch struck first, she deserved it.  Unless he was being a douche and that's why she elbowed him in the stomach and kicked him when he was down.


----------



## Xorkoth

Specified said:


> You shouldn't bully someone online



You shouldn't bulline someone only


----------



## Hylight

thank you. we are all doing so fine !
in an abyss !


----------



## BK38

Awwww yis, gonna make me a steak for dinner Mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> unless he was being a douche


_but still _


----------



## Hylight

i am still trying to have pizza and sparkling wine for two days now. 
i'm fine


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> i am still trying to have pizza and sparkling wine for two days now.
> i'm fine


Do it girl!!!!


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> He'd be single faster than I could drop my panties at his sisters house


hi. did i say good morning !! 

i am sooooo slow


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> You shouldn't bully someone online


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> hi. did i say good morning !!
> 
> i am sooooo slow


Good morning beautiful


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


The monkey is my son with more hair


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


my fucin faavoorite 
lolololololol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

boners, alcoholism, face masks oh my!


----------



## Specified




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Good morning beautiful


how are you doing? 

It has been 24+ hours without FUCK and I am going insane.  

Not having a beer is making me very sad.


----------



## Hylight

ouch i almost broke my rib laughing.
kratom has kookie visuals and makes me giggle and not walk straight. lol. when i dont have to.
thatz a twisted picture !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> ouch i almost broke my rib laughing.
> kratom has kookie visuals and makes me giggle and not walk straight. lol. when i dont have to.
> thatz a twisted picture !


you get visuals from kratom?


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


>


I'm guessing that's about her...fucking insane bitch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in other news I am in pain and I hate it


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> you get visuals from kratom?


ya mentioned it before i believe.

but i just started taking.


----------



## Hylight

Specified said:


> I'm guessing that's about her...fucking insane bitch


hi how are you !?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> ya mentioned it before i believe.
> 
> but i just started taking.


weird.  

I think I can go kill myself tomorrow so I am v excited about that.  THE LOCKDOWN IS KILLING US ALL.  One meme at a time. 






I will have to once again find the will to live...


----------



## Specified

Hylight said:


> hi how are you !?


Good thanks what did you think of the picture


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> boners, alcoholism, face masks oh my!


----------



## Hylight

ohyeah i think i can do it now. 

trying for a week to watch resident evil EXTICTION 
and drink bubbly and pizza.

i just took a little kratom to wake up this morning.
oh so sad ☹.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I can't help but notice she's not wearing a face mask.  Another covid victim.  

FIGHTING THE WAR ON CHINAAaaa


----------



## Hylight

Specified said:


> Good thanks what did you think of the picture


its making me giggle. and i am afraid i am afraid of heights. lol.   
and it's making me laugh. why do you ask ?


----------



## schizopath

FUCK YES! It seems that I dont get psychotic at all doing speed and staying awake if I remember to eat and drink properly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> FUCK YES! It seems that I dont get psychotic at all doing speed and staying awake if I remember to eat and drink properly.


Some people think they "don't need food/water" when they get on speed due to delusions, then end up super-psychotic.  

You DEFINITELY ARE RIGHT to think you must eat/drink properly while using IT IS NECESSARY!  I'm so glad to see you post that.


----------



## Specified

Hylight said:


> its making me giggle. and i am afraid i am afraid of heights. lol.
> and it's making me laugh. why do you ask ?


Just asking if you like it. You from Australia bro?


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> You shouldn't bully someone online



stfu troll boy


----------



## Hylight

NaBra i'm not really  ♡
Southwest mountains 
north merrika 
way ups high !?!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> stfu troll boy


IS IT GAY IF I LIKE TO SUCK DICKS WITH A BRO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> stfu troll boy


is it gay if I fall in love with my bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> stfu troll boy


is it gay if my bro and I like to suck dicks and cum on each other


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED TO KNOW

[I don't want to be GAY]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hold on maybe if I post another "is it gay if" thread in SLR...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CAPTAINHEROINE CLOSED MY THREAD WHYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
*I'm being bullied*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IT WAS THE YEAR 2019 WHEN MALEVEOLENT E-BULLIED ME

I HAVE NEVER FACED RIDICULE OR CRITICISM IN REAL LIFE AND I'LL BE DAMNED IF I'M GOING TO FACE IT NOW...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*spamming the abyss to page 1000 for @madness00 

DON'T HATE MAL*

we are celebrating the end of his personal lockdown
WE ARE FIGHTING THE WAR ON THE COVID AND CHINA


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> IS IT GAY IF I LIKE TO SUCK DICKS WITH A BRO





Captain.Heroin said:


> is it gay if I fall in love with my bro





Captain.Heroin said:


> is it gay if my bro and I like to suck dicks and cum on each other





Captain.Heroin said:


> I NEED TO KNOW
> 
> [I don't want to be GAY]



As long as you both say "no homo" it's not gay.

If your bro doesn't say it, then you can prove to the world that he's the gay one and not you by taking a photo of his dick in your mouth


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> As long as you both say "no homo" it's not gay.


I was very concerned because I like how it feels when we are sucking dicks.  

I am very alleviated and will continue to say this afterward.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Some people think they "don't need food/water" when they get on speed due to delusions, then end up super-psychotic.
> 
> You DEFINITELY ARE RIGHT to think you must eat/drink properly while using IT IS NECESSARY!  I'm so glad to see you post that.


I always ended up super psychotic. Though in my case it wasnt due to delusions but just not fucking caring about myself/this is how I learned to do it/Im too stimmed to eat.

Thanks. Theres no more speed without eating and drinking anymore. This is one of the really rare times that Im feeling good after stims... and in those other times too I ate, lul.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*honey if you want to get your hands anywhere near my 6 feet it's gonna cost you $100 for the hour or $400 for the night*


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I always ended up super psychotic. Though in my case it wasnt due to delusions but just not fucking caring about myself/this is how I learned to do it/Im too stimmed to eat.
> 
> Thanks. Theres no more speed without eating and drinking anymore. This is one of the really rare times that Im feeling good after stims... and in those other times too I ate, lul.



If you don't sleep it doesn't matter how much you eat and drink, you'll lose the plot.  It's definitely also important to eat and drink though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I always ended up super psychotic. Though in my case it wasnt due to delusions but just not fucking caring about myself/this is how I learned to do it/Im too stimmed to eat.
> 
> Thanks. Theres no more speed without eating and drinking anymore. This is one of the really rare times that Im feeling good after stims... and in those other times too I ate, lul.


If you don't eat on speed, AND your mind is OK, you'll get all sorts of body cramps, muscle aches, joint pain, headaches (especially if dehydrated), you'll start to get upset because of insomnia and no blood sugar.  

It makes anyone emotional even if totally in reality. 

I'm so glad to be off that shit.  It's like toxic to the max. 

I think tomorrow I wanna go risk my life... *again*... sounds fun right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> If you don't sleep it doesn't matter how much you eat and drink, you'll lose the plot.  It's definitely also important to eat and drink though.


LIES

I have been awake 7 days in a row before, six days twice... five days at least five to ten times... three or four days awake = countless.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> *spamming the abyss to page 1000 for @madness00
> 
> DON'T HATE MAL*
> 
> we are celebrating the end of his personal lockdown
> WE ARE FIGHTING THE WAR ON THE COVID AND CHINA



No dude the old abyss.

Spam it with Tina Talk.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> No dude the old abyss.
> 
> Spam it with Tina Talk.


was it closed before page 1000?

IN THE YEAR 1000...

we need that jose talk about dick sucking archived


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


>


call ambulance i stopped breathing


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I've never been psychotic either, I was up 7 days once on desoxypipradrol.  But those prone to psychosis get it far easier.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> was it closed before page 1000?
> 
> IN THE YEAR 1000...
> 
> we need that jose talk about dick sucking archived



Yeah dude page 997.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah dude page 997.


LOL he locked down the thread because someone tested positive for the coronavirus

social distancing measures on BL

less than 10 people per page

it probably exceeded that

THANK YOU @mal3volent FOR SAVING LIVES


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> If you don't sleep it doesn't matter how much you eat and drink, you'll lose the plot.  It's definitely also important to eat and drink though.


Theres no need for me to test my limits anymore so one night is the limit. That I can still handle.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Well I've never been psychotic either, I was up 7 days once on desoxypipradrol.  But those prone to psychosis get it far easier.


what would happen if you always dreamed you had insomnia tho?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can't sleep in my dreams either it's always restless motion without drugs

sometimes drugs in dreams help settle me

then i wake up and nothing works and I want to dieeEEEEEE

[*cringeworthy*]


----------



## Xorkoth

You mean if you had insomnia really bad and couldn't sleep for days?  Or that you were sleeping but you thought you were unable to sleep because you were dreaming you couldn't sleep?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i can't sleep in my dreams either it's always restless motion without drugs
> 
> sometimes drugs in dreams help settle me
> 
> then i wake up and nothing works and I want to dieeEEEEEE
> 
> [*cringeworthy*]


they should send out Stimulus Drugs imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> You mean if you had insomnia really bad and couldn't sleep for days?  Or that you were sleeping but you thought you were unable to sleep because you were dreaming you couldn't sleep?


sleeping but dreaming you can't


----------



## Mysterier

Check out my gravel pit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> You mean if you had insomnia really bad and couldn't sleep for days?  Or that you were sleeping but you thought you were unable to sleep because you were dreaming you couldn't sleep?


i'm wide awake the more i sleep you'll understand when I'm dead


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they should send out Stimulus Drugs imo


THE ONLY WAY TO STOP THE SPREAD IS TO GIVE PEOPLE LIKE ME BENZOS

DJT IS A HOMICIDAL MANIAC FOR PUTTING ME OUT IN THE POST COVID WORLD WITHOUT MY MEDICATION I HATE HIM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUUUUUUUUUCCCCCHHHH


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sleeping but dreaming you can't



Then eventually you become psychotic in your sleep but when you wake up you're fine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Xorkoth 

if I disappear it's because I died

but it'll be OK I promised my friend not to die because I totes want to be around in a few days

getting my dick sucked is a good reason to stick around


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin I'm doing alright today. Very worried about the economy and my families ability to eat all winter.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin I'm doing alright today. Very worried about the economy and my families ability to eat all winter.


It's going to suck.  Get to the food banks and get your EBT while you still can.


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> @Xorkoth
> 
> if I disappear it's because I died
> 
> but it'll be OK I promised my friend not to die because I totes want to be around in a few days
> 
> getting my dick sucked is a good reason to stick around



Blowjobs are the cure to all of life's problems


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am very fortunate to have friends who are like "I can always help you out with some food" and I'm eternally grateful for that.  I think having a big dick helps.  Or they would be a lot less kind to me.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's going to suck.  Get to the food banks and get your EBT while you still can.


My husband is at Sam's Club and he told me the 10 lb rolls of hamburger are almost $60. I can't get my garden growing fast enough


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Blowjobs are the cure to all of life's problems


except I am in pain

I think it'll go away by tomorrow but I'm not gonna care and will go out anyways

this suckkks


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> except I am in pain
> 
> I think it'll go away by tomorrow but I'm not gonna care and will go out anyways
> 
> this suckkks


Kratom and sit in a hot shower bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> My husband is at Sam's Club and he told me the 10 lb rolls of hamburger are almost $60. I can't get my garden growing fast enough


Isn't ground beef around that price anyways though?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Kratom and sit in a hot shower bb


I hit my head really hard, it's gonna just need time


----------



## Specified

My mother and father are very proud of me and what I have achieved in my life.......................quarter to 7 wake n bake stay hiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhh till i dieee


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin I'm doing alright today. Very worried about the economy and my families ability to eat all winter.


it'll work out bcuz it has to. you'll do whatever it takes.  imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I was a congressman I would vote to give more EBT $ out to Americans just to get them through the winter... it's going to be so rough for so many Americans.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it'll work out bcuz it has to. you'll do whatever it takes.  imho


this

you're awesome LADY and I have 110% confidence in your ability to do well


----------



## Mysterier

_Anamnesis_.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL he locked down the thread because someone tested positive for the coronavirus
> 
> social distancing measures on BL
> 
> less than 10 people per page
> 
> it probably exceeded that
> 
> THANK YOU @mal3volent FOR SAVING LIVES



I thought I'd leave three pages for madness 1 for his dick pics two for ass pics

hes gonna be high af and easily persuaded


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Strange day. I talk like a slut, but I remember don't have much sexual interest in many people. 

Sexual urges are all fine and dandy, because you can rub one out to porn and be okay. 

Romantic urges are a lot more complicated. How do you satisfy the urge to give someone slow, sweet kisses on their lips and down their jawline, lingering around their neck and then their chest?

Kiss a pillow?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I thought I'd leave three pages for madness 1 for his dick pics two for ass pics
> 
> hes gonna be high af and easily persuaded


oh yeah

fuccccck yes, this

he is so hot

so is my love interest

if I don't fuck I will have all this energy I need to burn up the old fashioned way

and it's going to suck


----------



## Mysterier

I used to plow my ninja turtle body pillow.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> _Anamnesis_.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Strange day. I talk like a slut, but I remember don't have much sexual interest in many people.
> 
> Sexual urges are all fine and dandy, because you can rub one out to porn and be okay.
> 
> Romantic urges are a lot more complicated. How do you satisfy the urge to give someone slow, sweet kisses on their lips and down their jawline, lingering around their neck and then their chest?
> 
> Kiss a pillow?


If it's not him I don't feel the butterflies in the gut and have attenuated that response as low as possible.  

PORN DOES NOT WORK.  It's a cheap substitute.  I could probably get off with a human female quicker than my hand and porn.  

The romantic urges are SO EXTREME WITH THIS ONE.  I don't get it.


----------



## Mysterier

The Ben Savage Eucharist.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Starring John Paul Tremblay as Needle Guy and Billy Ray Cyrus as Our Lord & Saviour Jesus Christ.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WANT TO GO GET MY DICK SUCKEDddd


----------



## Mysterier

I want to cumb into someone's somatic trash can.


----------



## MsDiz

What the fricking frick! I get back and there’s like 10 more pages in the old abyss, it’s the OLD abyss and we have a new one and it’s 7 pages in ffs! What the eh?


----------



## Mysterier

WHO DARE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It will be less pages tomorrow if all goes to plan

plans

ESCAPE THE LOCKDOWN it is worse than the DISEASE
get out in nature
die happy
...
profit!

the post covid world is going to suck and I don't know if I'll be around for it doggos but hopefully you all hear from me in T plus 32 hours and I'm alive and not flopping around on a table like a fish, or the ground.  

it'll be EXCITING


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> But those prone to psychosis get it far easier


True. Im known to have had psychosis' from the names of the songs that Cosmic Charlie posts..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

god can like twelve hours just GO AWAY already ffs

time is not my friend it is my frenemy


----------



## Mysterier

Wig = Snatched.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Isn't ground beef around that price anyways though?


No, we usually pay around 2.25 a pound


ghostandthedarknes said:


> it'll work out bcuz it has to. you'll do whatever it takes.  imho


Yes I will. Gardening, canning, fishing and hunting 


Captain.Heroin said:


> this
> 
> you're awesome LADY and I have 110% confidence in your ability to do well


Thank you bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> No, we usually pay around 2.25 a pound


Oh wow that's totally not what I pay.  Good for you.  

Hopefully after the vaccine comes out the prices go down again.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Mysterier

Tag me; I'm the bottle cap.


----------



## JackoftheWood

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I didn't know you did a portrait of @LadyAlkaline


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*yawn*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coffeeshroom

Midnight here and i just woke up. morning


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's the afternoon here and I am just now feeling the laziness

fuck

i need to get going i am so fucked


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

5:42pm


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight

4:43 lolsssssssssssssds


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i fucking hate my life so badly right now

i am exactly where i was months ago

EXACTLY

trying to forget about perfect sex

enthralled with someone with a great body but never gonna be the one

no energy, no meth, clean time but pain

grieving for lost loved ones

I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET BETTER *the lockdown is making me mentally worse and I hate it

lockdownOVER*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i fucking hate my life so badly right now
> 
> i am exactly where i was months ago
> 
> EXACTLY
> 
> trying to forget about perfect sex
> 
> enthralled with someone with a great body but never gonna be the one
> 
> no energy, no meth, clean time but pain
> 
> grieving for lost loved ones
> 
> I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET BETTER *the lockdown is making me mentally worse and I hate it
> 
> lockdownOVER*


lockdown gotta end very soon or there'll be nothing left to unlock to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DJT protocol
never go on a diet
no exercise
hydroxychloroquine
mild social distancing
no face masks

WIN!!!!

LOCKDOWNOVER
go back to TWERK

i am so sick of existence

but I have to live to show off my hot body EXHIBITIONISM WINNING OVER SUICIDAL IDEATION


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> lockdown gotta end very soon or there'll be nothing left to unlock to


you would think that but there's a lot of very rich people

tons of people can sit out a year

most can't and are going to be total fucked lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I JUST WANT MY 6 FEET OF PERSONAL SPACE and I see people CONGREGATING IN GROUPS

and I'm like

YA'LL GONNA GET THE COVID


----------



## Captain.Heroin

then again I'm no shining star, I was and still am sleeping with an essential worker

it's pretty hot

all that freedom and they're still comin home to PAPA *grabs dick*

sigh

if he isn't showing up tonight I'm gonna be so LONELYyyyy


----------



## JackoftheWood

At least you're getting laid cpt.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Giiirl

shady's comin to my partyy shhitt can you feel me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> I didn't know you did a portrait of @LadyAlkaline


I don't drink


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> At least you're getting laid cpt.


True. 

I've had people tell me they haven't had sex in _____ length of time and I'm like *GASP* I'd die... my heart would wither away after the first few days and DIE!!!

I absolutely love sex, never gonna stop.  I might cut down to just 1 for now though (HE HAS TO BE SERVICING MY DICK ON THE REGULAR THOUGH).  I think he knows that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Dude..


how u doin bro

i am so fuckin tired

and all i want is to gtfo 

but i am so LAAAZY.  I can't get motivation properly.  

I need THE FEELS.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good - just got off, took some kray, counting down the days.

IDK where Kitty is. She'll scratch on my door later for sure.

Dare i say.. maybe you need a day off from sex and other people.

Take a you day.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@JackoftheWood 
Here is me


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> then again I'm no shining star,



but maybe you're a lucky one?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Good - just got off, took some kray, counting down the days.
> 
> IDK where Kitty is. She'll scratch on my door later for sure.
> 
> Dare i say.. maybe you need a day off from sex and other people.
> 
> Take a you day.


AWWWW ur kitty is so cute though

i miss my cat so much

I'm 99% SADFACE and 1% fond memories.  They will leave a hole in your heart bigger than your whole body I LOVED SO MANY PETS over the years.  *SNIFFLES*

I don't like "me days" unless I get to go do something cool [which I'm planning on tomorrow].  

If I only had sex 1 or 2 times a week I'd be DEVASTATED.  I used to have the sexless relationship thing IT SUCKS.  I guess this is why I CANNOT DATE HIM I need the sex more than a partner.  LUL.  LULULULULULULULU.  I should have heard that and it would have clicked.  Like IF I HAVE TO CHOOSE ONE then I'm obviously making the right call and freting over nothing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> but maybe you're a lucky one?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What do you have planned for tomorrow, bic boi?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>



Lol @ melania.

That song brings back memories, my sister and her girlfriends used to sing it in the back of the bus in like 4th grade. Funny shit, forgot all about that.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> What do you have planned for tomorrow, bic boi?


@Captain.Heroin Drink milkshakes with me and fuck and be hot ass bitches


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @JackoftheWood
> Here is me


didn't know you liked the needle like me

yea that shit's pretty good isn't it though.  

don't have anything to shoot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> What do you have planned for tomorrow, bic boi?


very secret ESCAPING THE LOCKDOWN plans

the PIGGOS aren't gonna get me unless they capture me in a BODY BAG

it's a long complicated story but will involve drugs freedom and running from piggos if I'm severely unlucky THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES all the cops have covid it is UR RIGHT AS AN AMERICAN not to catch the bat flu


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin Drink milkshakes with me and fuck and be hot ass bitches


honestly I'm too fat for milkshakes right now I am very sensitive about my obesity (more like i have 5 pounds I could stand to lose and I am very sensitive about my covid lockdown weight gain) so I'm going to get some gud exercise in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*this would be an excellent time to update WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CAPTAIN HEROINE before i ESCAPE LOCKDOWN

yasss*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes I will have protein shakes with you


----------



## Coxenormous

Wtf happened to this "Awesome" thread that I tend to spend a length of no lifeing hours on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38

baby I keep trying to grade the answers and stuff won't load

i haven't forgotten about U


----------



## Coxenormous

I just got some "Red phosphorus" Meth that smells like perfume. I thought the shit was fake until I did a dosage... HOLY SHIT! YO! This shit is no joke! *Red Tinted Meth* i'll upload pictures shortly


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bro i got some pink in my stash and a friend tried it, said it was fire.

I'm so excited to try it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> I just got some "Red phosphorus" Meth that smells like perfume. I thought the shit was fake until I did a dosage... HOLY SHIT! YO! This shit is no joke! *Red Tinted Meth* i'll upload pictures shortly


Red phos meth is not supposed to be red


----------



## Hylight

i can't i cain't drink my wine bc
i did too much heroin, i mean kratome


----------



## Coxenormous

The cook that made this shit was risking quite a bit here cooking this shit. 
*-Phosphorus* is a chemical element with the symbol P and atomic number 15. Elemental *phosphorus* exists in two major forms, white *phosphorus* and red *phosphorus*, but because it is highly reactive, *phosphorus* is never found as a free element on Earth. AKA highly Flameable & the sorcery of the madness is once it ignites... no chemical can put out the fire  I can burn down a whole community with that shit. Gives me ideas.. hahaha


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> Wtf happened to this "Awesome" thread that I tend to spend a length of no lifeing hours on


i didnt watch the whole thing bc my screen keeps on freezing up looooooool

TOOO F FUNNY


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Red phos meth is not supposed to be red


Idk what this shit is then, but I tell you... it's some fire ass Meth, I'm twacked off one line


----------



## Hylight

meh !


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> i didnt watch the whole thing bc my screen keeps on freezing up looooooool
> 
> TOOO F FUNNY


no wind ! he'd be riding it where i'm from


----------



## Coxenormous

We all know because of "Breaking Bad" the good Meth is Blue, which too some extent is true, but I've seen all kinds for being a 24 y/o


----------



## Coxenormous

Even took some MDMA 2 days ago and got stuck in an intense euphoric thought like loop. Now I see why they call them Rollers.


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> Even took some MDMA 2 days ago and got stuck in an intense euphoric thought like loop. Now I see why they call them Rollers.


Your thoughts are rolling m8?


----------



## Specified

Right..........Who blocked the toilet? Upstairs and downstairs?


----------



## Coxenormous

I tried to sleep but thought about the same exact thing for 6 hours of having my eyes closed.... THE..... SAME...... EXACT...... THING..... 
-True Story


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> The cook that made this shit was risking quite a bit here cooking this shit.
> *-Phosphorus* is a chemical element with the symbol P and atomic number 15. Elemental *phosphorus* exists in two major forms, white *phosphorus* and red *phosphorus*, but because it is highly reactive, *phosphorus* is never found as a free element on Earth. AKA highly Flameable & the sorcery of the madness is once it ignites... no chemical can put out the fire  I can burn down a whole community with that shit. Gives me ideas.. hahaha


You may very well have phos dope. I'd recommend an acetone wash. 

Red phos cooks are EXTREMELY fucking dangerous, you're absolutely right. That's how my ex earned his wings. He told me crazy shit about boiling blue Coleman fuel over an open flame. Fucking nuts


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Specified

HaHa  thinking bout the same thing for 6 hours on meth


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> You may very well have phos dope. I'd recommend an acetone wash.
> 
> Red phos cooks are EXTREMELY fucking dangerous, you're absolutely right. That's how my ex earned his wings. He told me crazy shit about boiling blue Coleman fuel over an open flame. Fucking nuts


Take a can of Axe Body spray to a lighter = You have a potential flame thrower :D. I'll make a video of my inventions


----------



## Coxenormous

Specified said:


> HaHa  thinking bout the same thing for 6 hours on meth


Yes.. I worked at White Castle for about a year. I was soo twacked one night I thought about seasoning the fries for about 6 hours strait


----------



## Coxenormous

Being a potential psychic... That's a message.... The Fries must be seasoned :censored:


----------



## Specified

Coxenormous said:


> Yes.. I worked at White Castle for about a year. I was soo twacked one night I thought about seasoning the fry's for about 6 hours strait


haha yep in my case I have 3 or 4 windows open then realize ive been stuck on the same page.........or i keep flicking back to different pages get distracted


----------



## Coxenormous

Usually people who don't have ADHD develope ADHD while high on Meth. I've been on Adderall my whole life since 5, I started doing Meth so I didn't have to take a 60mg IR pill everyday....


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Usually people who don't have ADHD develope ADHD while high on Meth. I've been on Adderall my whole life since 5, I started doing Meth so I didn't have to take a 60mg IR pill everyday....


I'm ADHD so when I use reasonable amounts of meth I'm just a happy, productive and organized person, also quite sociable.


----------



## Coxenormous

Fun Fact: Hitler started doing Meth & caused a World War... So the real reason for WWII was Meth.
-True Story
No wonder Meth is soo illegal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WWII started because of a bankrupt Germany, France, and other factors.  

Meth just fuels the fire imhe


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm ADHD so when I use reasonable amounts of meth I'm just a happy, productive and organized person, also quite sociable.


Dude same here, that's why I'm soo social right now... otherwise I'm quite and kinda awkward... No creepy... but awkward, can't think of the right shit to say, can't hold a convo. Has a very hard time focusing, but can pay attention to every detail like a Survey Camera


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Fun Fact: Hitler started doing Meth & caused a World War... So the real reason for WWII was Meth.
> -True Story
> No wonder Meth is soo illegal


Hitler had a micropenis, a scat fetish and severe mommy issues (she was half jewish)


----------



## Coxenormous

Also has over the top emotions so when i'm happy, Being Happy for me is hyper af literally flipping off walls and climbing trees....


----------



## Hylight

i gotta get a refill


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> i gotta get a refill


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> WWII started because of a bankrupt Germany, France, and other factors.
> 
> Meth just fuels the fire imhe


Yes that too.... but don't forget the Meth  :D 
*Inside the Drug Use That Fueled Nazi Germany*
An explosive bestseller mined the records of Adolf Hitler’s personal doctor, among other sources, to uncover details of the long-rumored drug use by many in the Nazi regime.
SARAH PRUITT
In his bestselling book, “Der Totale Rausch” (The Total Rush)—recently published in English as “Blitzed”—Ohler found that many in the Nazi regime used drugs regularly, from the soldiers of the Wehrmacht (German armed forces) all the way up to Hitler himself. The use of methamphetamine, better known as crystal meth, was particularly prevalent: A pill form of the drug, Pervitin, was distributed by the millions to Wehrmacht troops before the successful invasion of France in 1940.
Developed by the Temmler pharmaceutical company, based in Berlin, Pervitin was introduced in 1938 and marketed as a magic pill for alertness and an anti-depressive, among other uses. It was briefly even available over the counter. A military doctor, Otto Ranke, experimented with Pervitin on 90 college students and decided, based on his results, that the drug would help Germany win the war. Using Pervitin, the soldiers of the Wehrmacht could stay awake for days at a time and march many more miles without resting.

Nazi leadership, c. 1940. Theodore Morell is fourth from right. (Credit: Bundesarchiv, Bild 183-R99057 / CC-BY-SA 3.0)
A so-called “stimulant decree” issued in April 1940 sent more than 35 million tablets of Pervitin and Isophan (a slightly modified version produced by the Knoll pharmaceutical company) of the pills to the front lines, where they fueled the Nazis’ “Blitzkrieg” invasion of France through the Ardennes mountains. It should be noted that Germans were not alone in their use of performance-enhancing drugs during World War II. Allied soldiers were known to use amphetamines (speed) in the form of Benzedrine in order to battle combat fatigue.

When it came to Nazi leaders, Ohler’s research suggested, they all favored their own particular drugs of choice. In an interview with VICE when his book was first published in Germany, Ohler clarified: “Not all of them took every drug. Some more, some less. Some of them were on methamphetamine—for example, Ernst Udet, the Chief of Aircraft Procurement and Supply. Others were on strong anesthetics, like Göring, whose nickname was actually ‘Möring,’ from morphine.”
Ohler, an award-winning novelist and screenwriter, had initially planned to write a novel about the Nazis’ long-rumored drug use. But his plans changed when he found the detailed records left by Dr. Theodor Morell, Hitler’s personal physician. He ended up spending years studying Morell’s records in the Federal Archive in Koblenz, the Institute for Contemporary History in Munich and the National Archives in Washington, D.C., and deciding to focus on fact instead of fiction.

Hitler presents Morell the Knight’s Cross, c. 1944. (Credit: Heinrich Hoffmann/ullstein bild via Getty Images)
Morell, a shady minor figure in previous biographies and histories of Hitler’s regime, reportedly met the Führer after treating Heinrich Hoffmann, the official Reich photographer. After Morell prescribed a bacteria-based medication that helped Hitler’s intestinal troubles, they began a devoted, mutually dependent relationship that would last for more than nine years. During this time, Morell’s notes show, the doctor injected Hitler almost daily with various drugs, including amphetamines, barbiturates and opiates.


----------



## Coxenormous

In other words. Nazi's used Meth so they can go into battle with no fear, but Americans had Pain Killers/Heroin so they can take 9 bullets and still take your ass out.


----------



## Coxenormous

I should write a book "How Drugs have Shaped History"


----------



## Hylight

nazi's are lizardz


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Also has over the top emotions so when i'm happy, Being Happy for me is hyper af literally flipping off walls and climbing trees....


you've pissed into the wind more than 1 time huh?


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> nazi's are lizardz


My great Grandfather was a Nazi, Yet I still love him, I don't support what he did. I'm part german my grandparents are full blooded German. My Grandmother met an American Soldier during WWII married him and thus moved to America


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm ADHD so when I use reasonable amounts of meth I'm just a happy, productive and organized person, also quite sociable.


i'm trying write you a poem.
i don't have a proper keyboard 
and i'm broken lol


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> My great Grandfather was a Nazi, Yet I still love him, I don't support what he did. I'm part german my grandparents are full blooded German. My Grandmother met an American Soldier during WWII married him and thus moved to America


didn't you say that before lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Not both of my Grandparents but my Oma.... My grandpa passed when I 5 y/o. He was a Marine


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> didn't you say that before lol


If I did, I don't recall. I don't usually share my family backround to strangers like that lol


----------



## Coxenormous

My Dad and his parents are Native American. So i'm Native/German


----------



## Hylight

lol someone else had nazi's too.

how do little german kids tie their shoes:
in little nazi's 

cuyete i'm sick again.
br3wking bad ! is bad


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> My Dad and his parents are Native American. So i'm Native/German


oh one of my best friends is NativeGerman !
a beast ! ♡


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> lol someone else had nazi's too.
> 
> how do little german kids tie their shoes:
> in little nazi's
> 
> cuyete i'm sick again.
> br3wking bad ! is bad


Oh my... Gud thing i'm 'Murican huh? YeeHaw! Allauhu Akbar!


----------



## Hylight

i don't care ☹*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> My Dad and his parents are Native American. So i'm Native/German


native Americans lost the war

nazi's lost the war
what's up with that?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> My Dad and his parents are Native American. So i'm Native/German


*faps*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED IDEAS


----------



## Coxenormous

OK that was bad... I'm sorry to those whom offend


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i'm laughing so hard i can't type anyway, lo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am very turned on right now

HE BETTER BE COMING OVER [I need that man ass]

I think I'm gonna put rose petals all around the bed and a big container of lube in the middle


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am very turned on right now
> 
> HE BETTER BE COMING OVER [I need that man ass]
> 
> I think I'm gonna put rose petals all around the bed and a big container of lube in the middle


Someone's Gay... & I don't mean Homosexual.... I mean...


----------



## Coxenormous

TRANSFORMERS! BONERS IN DISGUISE!


----------



## Coxenormous

THis should be Theme song for this thread:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

There's lots of BONERS subliminal messages in the television.

Homosexualizing the younger generations with ultra-liberal messages. 

GOD IS IN THE TV


----------



## Hylight

HA*P*PY !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb doggos I have to prepare for this evening...


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## Specified

?Who blocked both toilets? Upstairs and downstairs?


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> THis should be Theme song for this thread:


that was sobering


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

avoid


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

dick pic or it didn't happen imo

and what's with this LACK OF SOCIAL DISTANCING I see

I know all them bros ain't living together

fuckin' hell

makes me wish I WAS NAKED SHOWING OFF MY JUNK


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38
> 
> baby I keep trying to grade the answers and stuff won't load
> 
> i haven't forgotten about U



I have sent my infodatas again, so you can find it with greater ease. Stay frosty out there Captain.


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> aiyee


no no 

that terrifies !! him specified !! 

o lordee


----------



## Hylight

wait here's one . .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I have sent my infodatas again, so you can find it with greater ease. Stay frosty out there Captain.


tyvm

it's like loading screen to my thread was slow

looks better now

i need personal advice


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

wtf _IS _that


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My life is full of craving


----------



## Hylight

it's prolly _under _the laughter face


----------



## Specified

Coxenormous said:


> Dude same here, that's why I'm soo social right now... otherwise I'm quite and kinda awkward... No creepy... but awkward, can't think of the right shit to say, can't hold a convo. Has a very hard time focusing, but can pay attention to every detail like a Survey Camera


Try xanax man! All of that shit goes away!


----------



## Coxenormous

Specified said:


> Try xanax man! All of that shit goes away!


I've done Xanax I black out on those I take them at one place and wake up somewhere else I do enjoy em tho


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


> Try xanax man! All of that shit goes away!


A WHAT CAMERA did you say?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> My life is full of craving


----------



## Mysterier

I reported every post from this thread including my own.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

this website lags like fuck all


----------



## DopeM




----------



## Specified

Coxenormous said:


>


There is nothing I can say..........it's just ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyes still waiting on the Kalmas cost me a shitload i'm gonnna have to ease up a bit and save some pay


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


>


i sent some guys to plug his toilets. hehehe


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i sent some guys to plug his toilets. hehehe


easiest $100 I ever made


----------



## Hylight

Specified said:


> A WHAT CAMERA did you say?


_they *are* annoying _


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

the DEEP STATE has cameras on ALL of its field agents

*the deep state never stops watching you*


----------



## w01fg4ng

Someone quarantine Quentin Tarantino before he blows his virus filled mucus out of his face, cuz


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


>


un-reverse engineering ? monkeys.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE ABYSS is an equal opportunity employer
my DICK is getting HARD fuck I need HELP


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m pretty sure a boi in your neighborhood will be knocking on your door soon enough.


If he isn't I'm going to be in tears... I know I always say that. 

My friend IRL is all like "I'm afraid for your heart"

lol he's already stomped all over it though (my love interest not my friend) and I'm like idgaf I'm still gonna put it out there because it's how I feel and I'd be lying not to say it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He’s clean and he’s brown, so let him in capt.H


mmm I do like my boys with some color on them... I'm white enough for the two of us baby bring the latino spices :D

mmmm

I'm kinda trimmed my pool down to 1 due to the covid, the fact that no one else really matched the OOMPH of this kid and I'm devastated I'm not getting that shit nightly. 

I mean, it happens more nights than not.  

Maybe I'm at fault for NEEDING sex every night.  I'M A MAN, I HAVE NEEDS.


----------



## Coxenormous

"Hey Mr. Rogers?"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Coxenormous said:


> "Hey Mr. Rogers?"


high neighbor....


----------



## Hylight

beautiful high in the neighborhood


----------



## Coxenormous

sewerslide.666mg said:


> high neighbor....


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

did the makebeleve kick in yet


----------



## Hylight

no, because i can't  drink ☹


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> beautiful high in the neighborhood


YES THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS


----------



## Hylight

its the altitude


----------



## Xorkoth

Coxenormous said:


> Wtf happened to this "Awesome" thread that I tend to spend a length of no lifeing hours on



Holy shit, I think he isn't being super effective at his job because I can't tell what he's advertising, but holy fuck if that isn't the most mesmerizingly talented dude doing that job of all time.



Hylight said:


> i gotta get a refill


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes, this is Fred speaking. How can I help you?


MY PRESIDENT IS CUTTING FUNDING TO HEALTHCARE IN FAVOR OF THE BORDER WALL AND THE DRUG WAR PLEASE MR ROGERS RUN FOR PRESIDENT AND KICK HIS RACIST MISOGYNISTIC ASS

guns god & mr. rogers


----------



## Hylight

thank u


----------



## Captain.Heroin

u r welcome
some1 needs to stand up for basic civil dignity right now

NO BORDER WALL
END WAR ON DRUGS


----------



## mal3volent

@Hylight this should be your avatar


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LISTENS TO BLACK METAL LOUDLY
cries softly

needs more drugs

DRUGS and SATAN


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


> @Hylight this should be your avatar



Right now her avatar is a clip from some of mine art so, sir, I disagree and wish to fight to the death about it.  I challenge you to a duel.  Let's walk 10 steps like gentlemen and then turn and fire; only one shall retain life and I say thus unto you that such is both ordinary and fair, and an entirely appropriate way to resolve a minor dispute.  Verily, indeed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[buttcraving intensifies]


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> Holy shit, I think he isn't being super effective at his job because I can't tell what he's advertising, but holy fuck if that isn't the most mesmerizingly talented dude doing that job of all time.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I have my hand in my pocket and am movin my shoulder

i mean bitin ur ice face

u know boai


trtatataa


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> Right now her avatar is a clip from some of mine art so, sir, I disagree and wish to fight to the death about it.  I challenge you to a duel.  Let's walk 10 steps like gentlemen and then turn and fire; only one shall retain life and I say thus unto you that such is both ordinary and fair, and an entirely appropriate way to resolve a minor dispute.  Verily, indeed.



stfu hippie , you guys had your chance


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[listens to black metal]

i'm gonna wait about an hour then text him

hoping hes all like HEY BAE HOW U DOIN

but he's not as suave as me you see I'm like JOSE level suave here


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> I have my hand in my pocket


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> I have my hand in my pocket and am movin my shoulder
> 
> i mean bitin ur ice face
> 
> u know boai
> 
> 
> trtatataa


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


>



@schizopath have you fought this boss in RS yet?


----------



## Hylight

i guess we all do good keeping our heads up
these days


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous

Omg thus has summoned RuneScape?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Specified

LMFAO no I don't


----------



## mal3volent

Hylight has abandoned me. I have lost.


----------



## Hylight

need to grow weed to get high on pot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that was a very nice gif xorkoth i approve


----------



## Specified

i coukd kill my mom


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> i coukd kill my mom



drowned her in a pool and filmed it iirc ymmv


----------



## Specified

nah for real though I respect her, i'm not just some lil brat...........orrrrrrrrrr lmfao maybe I am na I respect her but she's just well.....fucked


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> i coukd kill my mom


tell us in detail plz


----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


> need to grow weed to get high on pot



maybe she has me on ignore


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> nah for real though I respect her, i'm not just some lil brat...........orrrrrrrrrr lmfao maybe I am na I respect her but she's just well.....fucked


it's a well known fact that every woman with offspring  is fucked...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i sent some guys to plug his toilets. hehehe



I'm peekin in the window


----------



## Specified

fuck.......you agree with me


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> @Hylight this should be your avatar


IM SCREAMING


YES


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm peekin in the window


watching me masturbate? what happened to coast2coast


----------



## Xorkoth

@schizopath this is my Runescape character, am I doing well?



Specified said:


> i coukd kill my mom



Sorry bro I did kill your mom... I was expecting her to be like @Shady's Mom  but she was less well-built.  My bad bruh....


----------



## Specified

ahhh she changed her name


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> i guess we all do good keeping our heads up
> these days


we're all groan !


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> watching me masturbate? what happened to coast2coast


She left because people were picking on you and I miss her a lot.

You asshole troll cost us a very great person


----------



## Specified

thank you


----------



## Hylight

i peeed


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> @schizopath this is my Runescape character, am I doing well?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro I did kill your mom... I was expecting her to be like @Shady's Mom  but she was less well-built.  My bad bruh....





LadyAlkaline said:


> She left because people were picking on you and I miss her a lot.
> 
> You asshole troll cost us a very great person


Naaaaaa I remember she had this *My life is a trash porn and I am being fucked all the time -Jose Ribas Da Silva* as a signature


----------



## Specified

im no troll ffs


----------



## Hylight

all over !


----------



## mal3volent

I CAN BE ARTISTIC TOO. FUCK KOTHROX!


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> She left because people were picking on you and I miss her a lot.
> 
> You asshole troll cost us a very great person



It's true, C2C left because of your trolling.  She was convinced that we are an awful harm reduction site because we realized you were trolling.  I miss her also, see what happens when you troll?  Innocent people get hurt.  For all we know, she's been captured by lizard alien celebrity elites.  And if she is, it's all your fault dude.  You and your god damn cameras. 

*Get off my roof!



*​


----------



## Shady's Fox

Right, he's saying what he's saying? nmmm

nmmm

pursed lips..

nmm

i think we all thinkthat that

she's been swallowed by the koffin reich iirc

and she realized that this world is evil and she doesn't know where to zig-zag

she's been caught in Leipzig, the piercing through skin diamond world iirc

and she's been stuck in the upside down world for a while

thinkin ''I can do 69 on Geez even more easily now''

anyway if she unties that ribbon she dies.. it's well known.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> It's true, C2C left because of your trolling.  She was convinced that we are an awful harm reduction site because we realized you were trolling.  I miss her also, see what happens when you troll?  Innocent people get hurt.  For all we know, she's been captured by lizard alien celebrity elites.  And if she is, it's all your fault dude.  You and your god damn cameras.
> 
> *Get off my roof!
> 
> 
> 
> *​


i heard she got promoted to camera installation  mod?


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> It's true, C2C left because of your trolling.  She was convinced that we are an awful harm reduction site because we realized you were trolling.  I miss her also, see what happens when you troll?  Innocent people get hurt.  For all we know, she's been captured by lizard alien celebrity elites.  And if she is, it's all your fault dude.  You and your god damn cameras.
> 
> *Get off my roof!
> 
> 
> 
> *​


How do you make those things'? No There are cameras you can lift the tiles but our roof is on an angle where it's hard to lift the tiles


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why don't you live in the woods away from technology man


----------



## Specified

Shady's Fox said:


> Right, he's saying what he's saying? nmmm
> 
> nmmm
> 
> pursed lips..
> 
> nmm
> 
> i think we all thinkthat that
> 
> she's been swallowed by the koffin reich iirc
> 
> and she realized that this world is evil and she doesn't know where to zig-zag
> 
> she's been caught in Leipzig, the piercing through skin diamond world iirc
> 
> and she's been stuck in the upside down world for a while
> 
> thinkin ''I can do 69 on Geez even more easily now''
> 
> anyway if she unties that ribbon she dies.. it's well known.


I understand exactly what you're saying.....the last few parts of it


----------



## Shady's Fox

You can't be more brain damaged than me. Ask anyone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You can't be more brain damaged than me. Ask anyone


lol


----------



## Specified

Shady's Fox said:


> You can't be more brain damaged than me. Ask anyone


Yes I am.........you've seen me trip over and go into my room and just stand there forgotton what I was looking for. ok who do I ask?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> Right, he's saying what he's saying? nmmm
> 
> nmmm
> 
> pursed lips..
> 
> nmm
> 
> i think we all thinkthat that
> 
> she's been swallowed by the koffin reich iirc
> 
> and she realized that this world is evil and she doesn't know where to zig-zag
> 
> she's been caught in Leipzig, the piercing through skin diamond world iirc
> 
> and she's been stuck in the upside down world for a while
> 
> thinkin ''I can do 69 on Geez even more easily now''
> 
> anyway if she unties that ribbon she dies.. it's well known.



This post's accuracy is at 99.76%


----------



## Specified

Shady's Fox said:


> You can't be more brain damaged than me. Ask anyone


Believe me I am brain damaged as hell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> This post's accuracy is at 99.76%


----------



## Specified

But on Xanax i'm "normal" I don't know why


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady used to have "brain damage" as part of his name.  TRY TO NORMALIZE THAT WITH XANAX BRUH


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> But on Xanax i'm "normal" I don't know why


when I'm twisted sideways drunk i think I'm normal  but everyone says no


----------



## Specified

ghostandthedarknes said:


> when I'm twisted sideways drunk i think I'm normal  but everyone says no


Yeah but Xanax isn't Alcohol. I can pop 20mg of Alprazolam and still be normal. watch and see cos I know you can


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> watch and see cos I know you can


This is not mentally healthy thinking.


----------



## Specified

well you said you should take a break from technology for a while. How did you know I spend a lot of time on the comp? unless you've seen me.


----------



## Specified

I can't believe know one believes me


----------



## Xorkoth

Specified said:


> Yeah but Xanax isn't Alcohol. I can pop 20mg of Alprazolam and still be normal. watch and see cos I know you can



Naw.  20mg?  You crazy bichhhhhh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> Yeah but Xanax isn't Alcohol. I can pop 20mg of Alprazolam and still be normal. watch and see cos I know you can


seriously,  if xanax works then use it. can you get z script?


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> Naw.  20mg?  You crazy bichhhhhh


nah it's not something i'm proud of...like the rappers who talk about xanax in there songs I fuckin hate them. I may post the songs on here but it's just a joke.
Nah getting a script is hard it's a schedule 8 drug. There's plenty of xanax going around the streets but a lot are fake


----------



## Specified

and ch I can say the same thing to you man.........step away from technology for a lil while,....I always see you logged in like 24/7 lol talking bout how your boyfriend sucked your dick and how you want sex and how your hungry all the time lol.......some of it's funny but some of it's the same old same old........switch it up a lil


----------



## BK38

FUCK. I'M OUT OF ZOPICLONE AND I'M TIRED AF BUT CAN'T SLEEP. Maybe I will make a 5:29am sammich n get FAT. Covid makes me eat too many carbs because I miss proper drugs and human touch.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> when I'm twisted sideways drunk i think I'm normal  but everyone says no


Yeah you're mean as fuck


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh shit Morphine is an awesome band.  ❤


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> and ch I can say the same thing to you man.........step away from technology for a lil while,....I always see you logged in like 24/7 lol talking bout how your boyfriend sucked your dick and how you want sex and how your hungry all the time lol.......some of it's funny but some of it's the same old same old........switch it up a lil


You're one to talk cameras


----------



## LadyAlkaline

if @ghostandthedarknes isn't here, this whole thread is irrelevant to me rn

But I still love you all


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> You're one to talk cameras


yeah ok my heads real fucked up now. all of the mods have said there are no cameras..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yeah you're mean as fuck


Sorry.  honestly don't know what i did but i believe you.


----------



## Specified

yep think everyones asleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> well you said you should take a break from technology for a while. How did you know I spend a lot of time on the comp? unless you've seen me.


Yeah I am totally technology free.  I mail in all my BL posts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> switch it up a lil


THAT IS MY PLAN

this covid shit HAS CHANGED THE WORLD



LadyAlkaline said:


> You're one to talk cameras


BAHAHAHhahahhah


----------



## Specified

Coxenormous said:


>


what the hell is this?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> ik alot of shit for a 24 y/o


Get at me when you've ripened on the vine for about 20 years kiddo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what is this nonsense


----------



## Captain.Heroin

probably because you need to worship satan more


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Don't believe in witches & my problems in this world.... FUCK MY CURSED LIFE [/MEDIA]


Fuck anyone that talks down to you. Literally just fuck them right down the street and tell them to never come back.

She is just role-playing because her life is boring just ignore her and get twacked man


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> THank you....
> -AJ signing out


Id tell you to shoot her (orgasm) but then if you did it I would go to jail. Skeet on her.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Like an orgasm not a gun


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Just stop talking to her give yourself time to cool down Jesus

If you two have a child together you're dooming her to a life of trauma


----------



## LadyAlkaline

WHAT IN THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> I've wanted to put a bullet in that witches head for years... I've faught not not too :,( But it has gotten the best of me... I pray for payback for redemption.... I'm sorry people.... I'm sorry


Hold on son
Where are you right now


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Call me right now


----------



## LadyAlkaline

She is not putting any spells on you man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> thank you.....


oh its gonna be ok you can find another girl bro


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I thought he was joking 

He is not joking


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I've wanted to put a bullet in that witches head for years... I've faught not not too :,( But it has gotten the best of me... I pray for payback for redemption.... I'm sorry people.... I'm sorry


ummm

don't do it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bro you being in the free world

10000% more important

you will like the world please reconsider


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tons of hot girls who will like you for who you are

life is too short to be caught up on a bitch (i know I can't follow that advice myself I TRIED REALLY HARD THOUGH)

just let her go

you will find better girls

she won't do better than you


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> She is not putting any spells on you man


We dont know that, bitches do be wildin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> You don't understand... My ex Gf was a Wiccan/Witch she practiced the shit & my life was infected by its disease.... I've wanted to murder her for years....


that shit isn't real man

don't let her mind games make you feel that way

she's pathetic, women can be VIPERS, vicious bitches

this is why I don't fuck with women... I don't trust them like I would men


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why do you feel your life is fucked

if your avatar is you, you're a cute guy

i would hit on you if you weren't straight

just find a new girl


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> Many of you wont understand this.... But I do..... PLease pay close attention... [/MEDIA]


So.. Is she single now ?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

This shit is why I don't fuck with tweakers


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

The drugs are causing you more pain. Are you happy right now? Really?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

this is a tweaker talking to a fellow tweaker. I'm not talking to you about anything I havent experienced myself. 

Stop letting outside influences control you.

You control you.


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


>


*XORK HELP !!! me*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I was innocent! I didn't do any drugs! I was hospitalized 6 fucking times! I wanted out! I wanted peace! I did Meth to escape this Pain! and people rub it in! Fuck this! Just fuck it!


Did she break your heart brother?  What happened?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

tell us what happened

Pm Wizard or myself and get this shit off your chest man


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> *XORK HELP !!! me*


I thought the same thing


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Well now I'm all fucked up i won't be able to sleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

revenge is a dish better not served at all man

you are bigger/better than that

what happened?  btw I have no idea who you are or who your cousin is


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The best revenge is to live well.


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> The best revenge is to live well.


Not if they've fucked your whole life up as he says


----------



## Specified




----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm glad that you have someone who can reach out to you.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I can't ban you but have a great day


----------



## MountainTrails

Coxenormous said:


> Ban me! How about you do your job and find the snake that stalks my page and posts to my family. Infact I quit this page, ban me all you want, not my fault snakes are in your grass. I'd mow that shit if I were you



I think she was pointing out that you are posting screenshots with real names.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah like just delete your posts man

we don't need heavy drama here

take a chill pill it's gonna be ok brother


----------



## Captain.Heroin

have you been with a woman since leaving her?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

How do you know she hasn't followed you here?


----------



## MountainTrails

Coxenormous said:


> I think going to someone's Facebook and messaging these "real names" that I have posted is more serious. It's not like name hasn't already been brought to light



Harassing someone IRL over online drama isn't cool, I agree.  I'm guessing the name exposure was accidental, so maybe go back and trim those posts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guys let's take a DEEP BREATH

it's gonna be OK


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm going to bed


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> THAT IS MY PLAN
> 
> this covid shit HAS CHANGED THE WORLD
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHhahahhah


switch it up with ur friends bbc. now stepping away from the laptop i got an appointment i shouldnt be doing drugs with all my issues lol oh well YOLO joke


----------



## BK38

I will never understand people who literally post pictures of themselves DOING hard drugs. With accounts linked ffs. That is some career suicide shit.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

go to bed


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm going to bed


I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad, Sure I felt bad, but it's ok I had my fit! No need laugh about it don't feel bad


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> I actually feel pretty terrible, I have awful anxiety as it is and this has torn my nerves up. Try to sleep and have a better tomorrow


We're on the same boat sailing seas... Please... Never let anyone elses problems get to you. I sincerely beg of you.... That's a boat you don't want to set sail. We all have problems of our own. Why try to attent someone elses


----------



## Captain.Heroin

probably because we care about you

and wanna make sure you're OK


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> probably because we care about you
> 
> and wanna make sure you're OK


I appreciate support brother, but the only person that can help me is well... Me. I stopped believing in "God" because if there was a "God" my problems wouldn't have gotten the the point of Agony and Torture in which I have endured, I don't like telling people i'm a tortured soul, but some circumstances require I do to the right folks.... I need someone whom has been in my shoes and defeated these Demons that lurk within the soul.


----------



## Coxenormous

There's a saying... "No matter how deep I dive... My Demons can swim too"


----------



## BK38




----------



## Specified

fuck wheres my zannies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I appreciate support brother, but the only person that can help me is well... Me. I stopped believing in "God" because if there was a "God" my problems wouldn't have gotten the the point of Agony and Torture in which I have endured, I don't like telling people i'm a tortured soul, but some circumstances require I do to the right folks.... I need someone whom has been in my shoes and defeated these Demons that lurk within the soul.


Do you trust you can get yourself through this?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> Do you trust you can get yourself through this?


it's been 4 years now... But I still hold on... so yes.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning again all

slept like an hr or so and woke up just now. Started binge watching The 100 series, at season 5 now. actually wouldnt mind living in that time, with clans and living of mother nature. Any other suggestions of old or knew series.

Busy watching ReZero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu currently, whats everyone else up  to?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning again all
> 
> slept like an hr or so and woke up just now. Started binge watching The 100 series, at season 5 now. actually wouldnt mind living in that time, with clans and living of mother nature. Any other suggestions of old or knew series.
> 
> Busy watching ReZero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu currently, whats everyone else up  to?


The mood is no bueno
Read back a few pages
Trying to get sleepy


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coxenormous said:


>


that pic use to be my avatar for a long time on one site


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coffeeshroom said:


> that pic use to be my avatar for a long time on one site


Fits your signature


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> The mood is no bueno
> Read back a few pages
> Trying to get sleepy



I dunno, I think hippohorse brings it up to okayish from no bueno.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I dunno, I think hippohorse brings it up to okayish from no bueno.


Absolutely. It made me chuckle


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Absolutely. It made me chuckle



Then hippohorse's work is done here


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> I want to know who tf messaged my cousin, now that's some funny shit. You won't understand the half of what the hell I've been through but now I have family messaging me. THey have no idea & I will never open to them. I know what needs to be done. I'm not saying at this point i'm going to kill her but I will have my sweet ol' revenge and nothing will stop that.


I think I may have a challenger in the psychopath poll.


----------



## BK38

Is hippohorse's work ever really done though? I really enjoy saying hippohorse too.


----------



## Coxenormous

I just popped 2 xanax and already nodding goodnight folks see you next fall


----------



## Coxenormous

This song speaks!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> it's been 4 years now... But I still hold on... so yes.


after 4 years it's time to move on, block her number, no contact

for your own good, you are worth it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning again all
> 
> slept like an hr or so and woke up just now. Started binge watching The 100 series, at season 5 now. actually wouldnt mind living in that time, with clans and living of mother nature. Any other suggestions of old or knew series.
> 
> Busy watching ReZero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu currently, whats everyone else up  to?


I just had amazing sex and am chillaxing.  I am pondering what to do w/ my FRIDAYyyyy


----------



## BK38

I couldn't sleep at all last night and I just randomly found a 10mg hydrocodone, so I popped it along with 1200mg phenibut and I'm going to shower and then go buy a 12 pack of Corona, then I'm gonna start day drinking. It's 9:15am. Friyay bitches.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that sounds heavenly

i haven't had opiates in 4evarrrrrrrrr but no want/desire

just wanna chill da fuq out w/ some benzos


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that sounds heavenly
> 
> i haven't had opiates in 4evarrrrrrrrr but no want/desire
> 
> just wanna chill da fuq out w/ some benzos



10mg is a laughably low dose, but it's the only one I have and I have no opiate tolerance, haven't done opis for ages too. If I had a whole bottle, I probably wouldn't bother, but with one and no chance of redose and no sleep and just randomly finding it, fuck it, it's a sign. I feel it, but it's super mild. Basically just makes cigs nicer.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coxenormous said:


> I just popped 2 xanax and already nodding goodnight folks see you next fall


lucky you with nodding


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Friday as mentioned and I saved myself 2 disco biscuits for tonight but seeing as I already started my day with opiates, think i will save them for tomorrow and if im lucky i will have some shrooms to add too


----------



## Hylight

um a goin ta drink tomorrow 

edit: tomorrow might be the day after !


----------



## BK38

Noooooooooooooooooo. The one time I really felt like getting Corona (beer), they are fucking sold out! It has been on sale for weeks and there were three large cases, sitting untouched. They were there day before yesterday meeeeeeeeeeeeeh! I had my tasters set for it too. Oh well. A shitload of Heineken and a couple nice Belgian beers will have to do. That hydrocodone is kicking in nicely, I can't believe how strong it's kicking too given I used to do heroin, but it has been a long time since any opiates. Helps to soften the blow of not scoring any 'rona.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the rona gunna get U

keep ur 6 feet personal space @ all times

the covid is NOT A LIE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want more $$$ 

need 2 pay the bills

it's gonna bite


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> the rona gunna get U
> 
> keep ur 6 feet personal space @ all times
> 
> the covid is NOT A LIE



Don't you be wishin no 'rona on me unless it's the beer kind. I also observe social distancing and wear a mask when I go into shops. The Corona beer was a lie though  Y They no have refreshing low abv beverage of choice *sad mexican noises*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i want more $$$
> 
> need 2 pay the bills
> 
> it's gonna bite



Good luck dude. I also need to thicken my pathetic revenue stream. The world economy is in for some shitty, shitty times.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

don't want to start a thread for this question but can you smoke a crushed up benzo in a cigarette or joint. From my reserach its a no but my mate insists it works. Guess his being daft or just hoping it works and gets a placebo effect but for interest sake,  true or false?


----------



## BK38

Coffeeshroom said:


> don't want to start a thread for this question but can you smoke a crushed up benzo in a cigarette or joint. From my reserach its a no but my mate insists it works. Guess his being daft or just hoping it works and gets a placebo effect but for interest sake,  true or false?



The only benzo-like thing I've heard of being smoked is Etizolam, though similiar to a benzo, it's technically a thenodiazepine. I've never heard of any benzo being smoked with any efficacy. I'm gonna go with a tentative FALSE.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

BK38 said:


> The only benzo-like thing I've heard of being smoked is Etizolam, though similiar to a benzo, it's technically a thenodiazepine. I've never heard of any benzo being smoked with any efficacy. I'm gonna go with a tentative FALSE.


Thank you. Just as I thought.
Oh and Happy Friday


----------



## BK38

Coffeeshroom said:


> Thank you. Just as I thought.
> Oh and Happy Friday



Thanks! Happy Friday to you too! I'm starting mine right with some, hydrocodone, phenibut and a whole lot of light beer, you know, to stay hydrated


----------



## schizopath

Wtf 25 pages in a day


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> @schizopath have you fought this boss in RS yet?


No, I am this boss


----------



## schizopath

Tbh if I call a person a slut or a fucking slut that means I must like them. Otherwise I wouldnt make an effort to insult them. Sluts for the win.


----------



## BK38

Solidly vibing now. The leftover hydrocodone in my system, the booze, with the phenibut just kicking in... delightful. The low dose opiates kept me entertained and mellow as hell in combination with the booze while I waited for the phen to kick in. Now I got the tail of the opiates for the body mellow while the stimulation of the phenibut kicks in. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## mal3volent

looks like another quiet night in the abyss 
so glad we can behave ourselves


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> looks like another quiet night in the abyss
> so glad we can behave ourselves


I try to do good things but they always end up bad


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> I try to do good things but they always end up bad



you aren't to blame for other people's fuck ups


----------



## Specified

BK38 said:


> Solidly vibing now. The leftover hydrocodone in my system, the booze, with the phenibut just kicking in... delightful. The low dose opiates kept me entertained and mellow as hell in combination with the booze while I waited for the phen to kick in. Now I got the tail of the opiates for the body mellow while the stimulation of the phenibut kicks in. FUCK YEAH.


Dillaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I try to do good things but they always end up bad



Why are you being a sad panda? I pretty much only see you putting out good vibes here in any case. The road to hell is paved with good intentions at times, it's true. But why u sad gurl?


----------



## Specified

Fucking dope! and I know what your getting at





Coxenormous said:


> This song speaks!


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> after 4 years it's time to move on, block her number, no contact
> 
> for your own good, you are worth it


wtf? who>


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> you aren't to blame for other people's fuck ups


Thanks Dave 


BK38 said:


> Why are you being a sad panda? I pretty much only see you putting out good vibes here in any case. The road to hell is paved with good intentions at times, it's true. But why u sad gurl?


Not sad, I'm just very used to getting into hot water because my passion for doing good can override my sense of self preservation


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> Not sad, I'm just very used to getting into hot water because my passion for doing good can override my sense of self preservation



Ah yes, I know that well. I feel a good axiom to counteract it when I do the same is: "Don't set yourself on fire to keep others warm."


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> Not sad, I'm just very used to getting into hot water because my passion for doing good can override my sense of self preservation


you can't save the world and it'll kill you for your efforts.  not saying don't help people just saying don't fuck with crybaby,  pussy, play on your emotions people. their goal is always something for nothing. emotional and financial black holes imo


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you can't save the world and it'll kill you for your efforts.  not saying don't help people just saying don't fuck with crybaby,  pussy, play on your emotions people. their goal is always something for nothing. emotional and financial black holes imo


Very wise advice


----------



## schizopath

Fuck I need to contact a lawyer and also find a new apartment from a private person. Exactly what I didnt need. Before this shitshow I didnt have a single warning from any of my old apartments.


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> Not sad, I'm just very used to getting into hot water because my passion for doing good can override my sense of self preservation


whats self preservation mean?


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Abyss™ has legs for days.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> whats self preservation mean?


To protect oneself from harm


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is google getting DDOSed?


----------



## schizopath

Stress = Universal punishment from the existance to a schizophrenic


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> The low dose opiates kept me entertained


The reason why I do bupre


----------



## Blowmonkey

Oh look this was still here 





Specified said:


> you talkin about me?>lol


----------



## Blowmonkey

>reads rest of the abyss


----------



## Blowmonkey

WEW


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I get the euphoria of benzos and opioids but i just feel so inefficient on them.

@LadyAlkaline - as a stim junkie how do you like benzos and opioids?


----------



## Blowmonkey

madness00 said:


> Is google getting DDOSed?


SORRY


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Is hippohorse's work ever really done though? I really enjoy saying hippohorse too.










schizopath said:


> Fuck I need to contact a lawyer and also find a new apartment from a private person. Exactly what I didnt need. Before this shitshow I didnt have a single warning from any of my old apartments.



Man that's such bullshit.  You said it's illegal, is he forcing you out right now or something?  Can't you push back?  Sounds like the guy is trying to strongarm you for some reason.  I know in the US, evictions are illegal until Corona is over, even if you can't pay.  And if he didn't give you the required notice, you should be able to win.  Have you talked to him?  Threaten him with a lawyer and tell him how what he's doing is illegal, maybe he'll back off.


----------



## schizopath

Youre smiling into your lies, and I cant turn away any longer


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> To protect oneself from harm


oh, hey coast2coast


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Man that's such bullshit.  You said it's illegal, is he forcing you out right now or something?  Can't you push back?  Sounds like the guy is trying to strongarm you for some reason.  I know in the US, evictions are illegal until Corona is over, even if you can't pay.  And if he didn't give you the required notice, you should be able to win.  Have you talked to him?  Threaten him with a lawyer and tell him how what he's doing is illegal, maybe he'll back off.


give him a real lawyer's phone number and tell him to direct all future communication to said lawyer. you'll find out fast if this guy's for real or not.


----------



## Specified

does he live in austraya?


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Man that's such bullshit.  You said it's illegal, is he forcing you out right now or something?  Can't you push back?  Sounds like the guy is trying to strongarm you for some reason.  I know in the US, evictions are illegal until Corona is over, even if you can't pay.  And if he didn't give you the required notice, you should be able to win.  Have you talked to him?  Threaten him with a lawyer and tell him how what he's doing is illegal, maybe he'll back off.


Its likely illegal. I dont think he has enough reasons to kick me out. Nevertheless in a fucking week. It made no difference to talk any sense to him. Im gonna make sure from a lawyer that what he is doing is illegal.

If its illegal Im more than gonna stand my ground.


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> Youre smiling into your lies, and I cant turn away any longer


i could help you out..probably.......but it would come with a small fee


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> i could help you out..probably.......but it would come with a small fee


SHOW ME UR BOOOBS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Its likely illegal. I dont think he has enough reasons to kick me out. Nevertheless in a fucking week. It made no difference to talk any sense to him. Im gonna make sure from a lawyer that what he is doing is illegal.
> 
> If its illegal Im more than gonna stand my ground.


in the US you can't be evicted without going to court. look up your eviction laws


----------



## Specified

wrong quote


----------



## schizopath

No u


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> SHOW ME UR BOOOBS


show me yours first cos i could probably help you out plus youve seen my boobs there strange looking


----------



## schizopath

Luckily I still got positive credit shit so I ll likely find an apartment.


----------



## schizopath

I read that as in you want me to titfuck you


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Luckily I still got positive credit shit so I ll likely find an apartment.


but if you get evicted there goes your credit.  I'd fight him.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> but if you get evicted there goes your credit.  I'd fight him.


It doesnt go like that in here. It stays positive as long as I pay my old credit debt.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> It doesnt go like that in here. It stays positive as long as I pay my old credit debt.


a lease legally is an extension of credit here.


----------



## schizopath

YOU CANT SEE CALIFORNIA WITHOUT MARLON BRANDONS EYES


----------



## Blowmonkey

What the hell is this abyss?
I don't know about malevolent
Sure as hell decadent
I want somebody to step up, step off
Walls! Let me fall! Fuck you all!
Get a grip, don't let me slip 'til I drop the ball!
Fuck this shit, I'm sick of it
You're goin' down, this is a war!


----------



## BK38

Blowmonkey said:


> What the hell is this abyss?
> I don't know about malevolent
> Sure as hell decadent
> I want somebody to step up, step off
> Walls! Let me fall! Fuck you all!
> Get a grip, don't let me slip 'til I drop the ball!
> Fuck this shit, I'm sick of it
> You're goin' down, this is a war!


----------



## Blowmonkey

Is your landlord mr hitler from the dudesons?


----------



## Blowmonkey

KICK IT


----------



## w01fg4ng

Literally everyone:  You're wearing your mask wrong.

Florida Man:  





Literally everyone:  ???

Florida Man:  Um.  I think I know what I'm doing.  I gave myself a coffee enema the other day which basically qualifies me as a doctor.


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> Literally everyone:  You're wearing your mask wrong.
> 
> Florida Man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally everyone:  ???
> 
> Florida Man:  Um.  I think I know what I'm doing.  I gave myself a coffee enema the other day which basically qualifies me as a doctor.



lol. Is this Pussy Riot?


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


> Is your landlord mr hitler from the dudesons?


Tbh, when I said Im not gonna sign any papers his wife said she can do it. Then she said "what his name". She was really gonna fake my name in it   BURN THE WITCH


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> lol. Is this Pussy Riot?


Nice.  Yes it is.  It's my first memory of Russia cause they were rioting with their pussies and it was all over the russian news. I didn't think anyone would get that reference.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Tbh, when I said Im not gonna sign any papers his wife said she can do it. Then she said "what his name". She was really gonna fake my name in it   BURN THE WITCH



Wow that's hella illegal.  You should secretly record every meeting you have with them.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Specified 

Not C2C unless I PM myself in delusions


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> Nice.  Yes it is.  It's my first memory of Russia cause they were rioting with their pussies and it was all over the russian news. I didn't think anyone would get that reference.



You thought wrong.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Wow that's hella illegal.  You should secretly record every meeting you have with them.


I was this close to recording her signing that. I propably should. Hes likely to gonna call the cops here when it turns out that he was wrong. But I couldnt care.


----------



## schizopath

Narcissists are so expectable. I knew he was gonna kick me out weeks back. And I joked about it many times.


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Specified
> 
> Not C2C unless I PM myself in delusions


show titties


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## 6am-64-14m

Damn v 2 is not 24hrs yet and already 28+ pages... fuck me thats a lot to browse through and get some laughs. 
Why the Abyss? Are we just drawn to the edge of disaster/chaos inherently?
Fuck me here i go to the beginning
ftw
ha
na
ba
ya
ta
ta


----------



## Hylight

couldn't contain  myself from ...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Bored af


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> Bored af



jk !!


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


>


yep she's a crazy one. Dunno how her husband puts up with her.he's fucking whipped like cream and the legendary singer prince..  ya know he has to sit down to pee lol something wrong with him. I remember I posted both of there fulll names and it got deleted...now last week or something i posted a full name and it didn't get deleted.....about 4 days ago i posted a full name and that didn't get deleted. maybe cos of what i said in the post cos it was hard but hey they fuckin deserve it. SHaDy wHeRe aRe yoU?


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> CAPTAINHEROINE CLOSED MY THREAD WHYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *I'm being bullied*


don;t bully my baby


----------



## Specified

I wish i could plaster pictures of them around the neighbourhood with a cock attatched to him a vagina to her and tits to her and to him i bet his got tits now after smoking that meth then taking a break and munching down food

hahahaha you will never see your daughter again because C.R.E.A.M LOL


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@Hylight @LadyAlkaline @CoastTwoCoast @✿Dai₷y✿ @PrincessDiz  and to all the other lovely souls out there men and women:





Our pretzel bandwidth as of 2 days ago:








new cases a day....


----------



## Specified

lADYALKALINE IS COAST2COAST


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> SHOW ME UR BOOOBS





Specified said:


> show me yours first cos i could probably help you out plus youve seen my boobs there strange looking





schizopath said:


> I read that as in you want me to titfuck you


I havent read the next page yet, but I have my fingers crossed that this is pathy's 2nd case of mistaken identity.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> lADYALKALINE IS COAST2COAST


You're right


----------



## SS373dOH

PtahTek said:


> Our pretzel bandwidth as of 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new cases a day....


Did you make a graph based on a shadyism ?


----------



## SS373dOH

_The Abyss v. Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse_


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> I havent read the next page yet, but I have my fingers crossed that this is pathy's 2nd case of mistaken identity.


Specified is an little angel


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I want to hunt and kill endangered species like Donald Trump Jr.


careful as the hunter can become the hunted without notice....


SS373dOH said:


> Did you make a graph based on a shadyism ?



Kinda but the graphs are from our state agency
Great reference that... shadyism... took a sec to catch but blame it on no rain and the good bud.


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> _The Abyss v. Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse_



jealous?


----------



## schizopath

Hears a free pro-tip to people. The bassist is always the most co-operative.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I probably won’t have a problem a problem with you?


Bro it aint me...lol
i just protect my home and those whom dwell therein.
we all do what we do... just been on both sides and maybe lettin some in on some not thought out ideas of the experiences and not gonn visit tht atm... sorry for the above post
love always
hands shaking
need bars............


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anybody else forget to turn off the Bluetooth, and look up porn that blares through your house at 3:00am?
> 
> It’s a neat trick that I encourage all of you to participate in.
> 
> —Wizard



Isn't that kind of your default with Tourettes? Sorry, dick move, but funny, come on


----------



## MemphisX3

Yea leave the fat guy in the old house that wreaks of piss and random people's extreme need for internet validation.

Real fucking classy guys.



What if I got lost trying to find the new thread and they found me in SLR being seduced by a bbw divorced milf who needs a pool boy?!


Did you think about that guys? Selfish fucks.


----------



## MemphisX3

My prostitute neighbor has been gone for 3 or 4 days and her mom who also lives there is worried. She also needs coffee filters.


----------



## MemphisX3

And i will bet 80% of my belongings that by the end of the day she will also need a cigarette but then ask for 2 when she sees I have more than 2 in my pack.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> And i will bet 80% of my belongings that by the end of the day she will also need a cigarette but then ask for 2 when she sees I have more than 2 in my pack.



Damn, you live in a shithole, I can already tell, you don't have much ground to look down on people. Talking about fatter people and their stank. Shit. You got bigger problems.


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> jealous?


Highly.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

she should know to use a screen for coffee by now they last decades with care.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Damn, you live in a shithole, I can already tell, you don't have much ground to look down on people. Talking about fatter people and their stank. Shit. You got bigger problems.


Good morning sunshine.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Hears a free pro-tip to people. The bassist is always the most co-operative.


He's also the one always late to the jam session.


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> He's also the one always late to the jam session.



He also pays for the Pizza


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> He also pays for the Pizza


He also hides magic mushrooms under the cheese.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Damn, you live in a shithole, I can already tell, you don't have much ground to look down on people. Talking about fatter people and their stank. Shit. You got bigger problems.


I do live in a shit hole.


Where is all of this coming from homie? Do you need a hug?


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> He also hides magic mushrooms under the cheese.



Either a total dick or a total legend depending on the circumstances. There's no in-between.


----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> she should know to use a screen for coffee by now they last decades with care.


I try not to ask questions because that just opens doors to conversations I dont necessarily want to have.


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> Either a total dick or a total legend depending on the circumstances. There's no in-between.


Ive thought about rolling 20 joints but have them filled with salvia, light and disperse them to the crowd at a concert.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

lol
gonna help someone pack for move and offering to work for blue bus tickets
lol


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I do live in a shit hole.
> 
> 
> Where is all of this coming from homie? Do you need a hug?



I could use a hug. I thought you were ragging on the Wizard is all. Which I WILL NOT TOLERATE. We have a bond forged by the fire of Pinback.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I could use a hug. I thought you were ragging on the Wizard is all. Which I WILL NOT TOLERATE. We have a bond forged by the fire of Pinback.


Who? I dont even know that dude. I WILL FIGHT HIM THOUGH 


SHOW YOURSELF AND CATCH THESE HANDS WIZARD GUY


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I could use a hug. I thought you were ragging on the Wizard is all. Which I WILL NOT TOLERATE. We have a bond forged by the fire of Pinback.


:::corona dap and bro hug::::

Dont pull no CH shit and try to grab my ass ot kiss me or some weird shit like that


----------



## schizopath

Just when things started going well, they started to go down pretty quickly. At this rate, Im homeless after next week.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> :::corona dap and bro hug::::
> 
> Dont pull no CH shit and try to grab my ass ot kiss me or some weird shit like that



Keep dreaming. But hugz.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Just when things started going well, they started to go down pretty quickly. At this rate, Im homeless after next week.



Can't you fight that bitchass landlord? (not literally obv)


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> All I’m saying, is that anyone that hunts and kills endangered species is a mark for me. I want to take the Trump bois down to the garden, hunt them and kill them!



Look up in the thread, I defended your honor. I'd also be happy to hunt down those that hunt endangered species with you. Brothers in arms.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Can't you fight that bitchass landlord? (not literally obv)


Yeah, Im definitely gonna fight him. The last 2 days have been so bad that Im just little mad currently. Drama/stress is like the worst thing I know.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Yeah, Im definitely gonna fight him. The last 2 days have been so bad that Im just little mad currently. Drama/stress is like the worst thing I know.



I hear you bro, but I think the best thing you can do is try to center yourself and approach this asshole logically. Look up city codes on cleanliness etc. he's been coming over way more than necessary and is harassing you - note the dates. Continue in that vein. Lawyer that asshole in essence. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Yeah, Im definitely gonna fight him. The last 2 days have been so bad that Im just little mad currently. Drama/stress is like the worst thing I know.


There is stress in finland?

Damn, I thought stress lost its fight somewhere around wherever Finland is


----------



## JackoftheWood

Now apparently there's a fucking internet outage in my area. Whatever I don't care, I got unlimited data and I'm leaving town for a couple days tomorrow.


----------



## MemphisX3

JackoftheWood said:


> Now apparently there's a fucking internet outage in my area. Whatever I don't care, I got unlimited data and I'm leaving town for a couple days tomorrow.


Dont go to Finland. They got stress over there.


----------



## JackoftheWood

MemphisX3 said:


> Dont go to Finland. They got stress over there.


Shame about that, I hear Helsinki is nice this time of year.


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm not talking down on you schizo my guy but I would imagine being homeless in Finland is like a whole new level of danger.

Like being homeless in memphis you have to look out for predatory human people with weapons and explosives. 


Being homeless in finland I would think you would have to look out for agile killer walruses and random snow rabbit flash mobs


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Dont go to Finland. They got stress over there.


Lol, I can take normal stress. Too much of it makes my thoughts weird.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Lol, I can take normal stress. Too much of it makes my thoughts weird.


Me too, me too.


It will turn me super aggressive and confrontational too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> *sad mexican noises*


*FAPS*

baby let me turn those sounds into GLEEFUL Mexican nosies


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Enjoy.


----------



## MemphisX3

JackoftheWood said:


> Shame about that, I hear Helsinki is nice this time of year.


Who the fuck is Helsinki and what is he doing in finland


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm not talking down on you schizo my guy but I would imagine being homeless in Finland is like a whole new level of danger.
> 
> Like being homeless in memphis you have to look out for predatory human people with weapons and explosives.
> 
> 
> Being homeless in finland I would think you would have to look out for agile killer walruses and random snow rabbit flash mobs


Tbh I got it so good that I wouldnt really become homeless. I have places I could live in. Even now. I thought about voluntarily going homeless a few years back before antipsychotics but luckily I didnt do it.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> *FAPS*
> 
> baby let me turn those sounds into GLEEFUL Mexican nosies


We were having a great time until you showed up.


I wish you would turn off your bot when you go to sleep.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *FAPS*
> 
> baby let me turn those sounds into GLEEFUL Mexican nosies



I'm not Mexican, I just appreciate Corona and lime beers when it's hawt. It won't work I'm afraid.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> We were having a great time until you showed up.
> 
> 
> I wish you would turn off your bot when you go to sleep.



Don't be mean.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Don't be mean.


Fight me


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Fight me



You don't have the gas fare to get to me from your hood.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> You don't have the gas fare to get to me from your hood.


Are you in finland?


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Knife fight


----------



## MemphisX3

I'll bet you 2,000 Finland pesos that you cant take me


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

MemphisX3 said:


> I'll bet you 2,000 Finland pesos that you cant take me


@schizopath 
What is the currency in Finland called?


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I'll bet you 2,000 Finland pesos that you cant take me



Not worth my time. Fight your way through your circumstances first and get back at me...in all likelihood, never. I shit on your peso. You bring Gold bullion and exotic and exclusive hookers to the table or nothing at all, well, maybe big favors from senators are cool too.


----------



## BK38

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> @schizopath
> What is the currency in Finland called?



It's part of the EU mate. Euros.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

They use THE EURO in Finland.


----------



## MemphisX3

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Knife fight


Go back to the UK simp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It's part of the EU mate. Euros.


BK I want to go out today but i'm all like *SADtired*

sad dad vibes overrunning my bad dad attitude


----------



## schizopath

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> @schizopath
> What is the currency in Finland called?


It used to be called "markka". A word thats just so smooth.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Not worth my time. Fight your way through your circumstances first and get back at me...in all likelihood, never. I shit on your peso. You bring Gold bullion and exotic and exclusive hookers to the table or nothing at all, well, maybe big favors from senators are cool too.


Bro, you're a sensitive guy aren't you?


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

MemphisX3 said:


> Go back to the UK simp



Not even close man. Im actually from Texas.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## MemphisX3

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Not even close man. Im actually from Texas.


My bad.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

MemphisX3 said:


> My bad.


No worries. So Memphis, Tennessee?


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Bro, you're a sensitive guy aren't you?



I am. But not easily offended. Do you have a problem with getting in touch with your feelings?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Do you have a problem with getting in touch with your feelings?




I like a man in touch with his feelings.  

I want to go out so bad but this lockdown shit is killing me.  

Maybe I'm just afraid of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant... THEY ARE COMING FOR YOU!!!


----------



## MemphisX3

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> No worries. So Memphis, Tennessee?


Egypt, actually.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I am. But not easily offended. Do you have a problem with getting in touch with your feelings?


In front of others, yes.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like a man in touch with his feelings.
> 
> I want to go out so bad but this lockdown shit is killing me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just afraid of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant... THEY ARE COMING FOR YOU!!!


Yea


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


>


So that's how Potatoman got the clap...


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> In front of others, yes.



Time and place man. You;ll explode otherwise. There's a time to be guarded with the feels and times when it doesn't serve you.


----------



## SS373dOH

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> No worries. So Memphis, Tennessee?


Memphis Virginia. Ya geography illiterate bastard !


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like a man in touch with his feelings.
> 
> I want to go out so bad but this lockdown shit is killing me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just afraid of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant... THEY ARE COMING FOR YOU!!!


islamic words came up on my phone screen and chinese words came up later so fear no more.......i knew he was only in the pussy islam not the hardcore isis


----------



## Mysterier

Mail sir, prepareth to square! I shall heave the gorge on thy livings, naughty mushrump!


----------



## Specified

maybe i want to go outside so bad but i want to save my zannies


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Time and place man. You;ll explode otherwise. There's a time to be guarded with the feels and times when it doesn't serve you.


block feelings with drugs. nvr fails


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> block feelings with drugs. nvr fails



See the explosion/eternal sadness part of the manual of life. It'll work though, for sure... until it doesn't. I know, I've tried it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> See the explosion/eternal sadness part of the manual of life. It'll work though, for sure... until it doesn't. I know, I've tried it.


PROPAGANDA


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> random snow rabbit flash mobs


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> PROPAGANDA



Become part of Soviet or you become Soviet comrade


----------



## Captain.Heroin

byebye 

lockdown worse than the memes

i decided not to set myself up for failure


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Become part of Soviet or you become Soviet comrade


sandy vagina?


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sandy vagina?



mmmm. No.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> mmmm. No.


y knot?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> y knot?



You lack the X factor


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> You lack the X factor


you remind me of me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need 2 leave

this place is killing me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need 2 leave
> 
> this place is killing me


you mean The Abyss 2 or earth bro?


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you mean The Abyss 2 or earth bro?


That mf'er ain't been on earth since 08 kid


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you mean The Abyss 2 or earth bro?



life on earth as a human being

i will be ok I guess I just need drugs and peace and time to myself but this body is fucked and so is the devil inside


----------



## LadyAlkaline

**thinks about doing meth**
Tweakers can't be that crazy, they're just people,
right?
Later that day






Nope, I'm good


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you mean The Abyss 2 or earth bro?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you remind me of me.



I hope not too much, or I've fucked up.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you remind me of me.


Quality post. Reminded me of "too little to be little"


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I hope not too much


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> 90% of the time, I am packing shit up for my kids.


Wait... is that good or bad?


Is @Police Detective _moisturizing_ our progress here as well as his/her usual rounds?...................^^^^ haha fuckin spell check. gotta love it sometimes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I hope not too much, or I've fucked up.


you'll live. don't b a crybaby k?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Yaaaaaaas, ill promise you guys, no more song suggestions, I was just drunk.


Hope y'all alright, what are everyone up to? Im drinking and waiting for my chicken thighs to cook in the oven. Mhhhhhhmmmmmmmm  chicken times are good times


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I hope not too much, or I've fucked up.


Hey hey hey now buddy

I'll fight u


----------



## Mysterier

They danced in the rays
Caressing each other
The Sun caressed them, too


on.my.way🌿 said:


> chicken thighs to cook in the oven. Mhhhhhhmmmmmmmm  chicken times are good times



Dat chicken thighs and chicken times.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Yaaaaaaas, ill promise you guys, no more song suggestions, I was just drunk.
> 
> 
> Hope y'all alright, what are everyone up to? Im drinking and waiting for my chicken thighs to cook in the oven. Mhhhhhhmmmmmmmm  chicken times are good times


Chicken thighs are my favorite cut of chicken


----------



## Mysterier

Slam some gizzards in your gullet.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> Slam some gizzards in your gullet.


Those are tasty too


----------



## Mysterier

But do you slam them? That's the only way to do it iirc.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Love them giblets


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> But do you slam them? That's the only way to do it iirc.


Right up the pooper


----------



## ions

New forum—>the lair


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> Right up the pooper



They call it: _The Invisible Plug_


----------



## Mysterier

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Love them giblets


----------



## on.my.way🌿

The store was out of minced meat when I went there today and I was almost crying  lol. Wanna be that hippie vegetarian bitch but I guess not meat is tasty ok


----------



## JackoftheWood

on.my.way🌿 said:


> The store was out of minced meat when I went there today and I was almost crying  lol. Wanna be that hippie vegetarian bitch but I guess not meat is tasty ok


Being the hippie vegetarian bitch is so 2010 anyway.


----------



## ions

Slap chop is an infomercial


----------



## on.my.way🌿

haha yeah. how are you jackofthewood????????????? Wanna do the video thingy again soon miss ya guys


----------



## JackoftheWood

on.my.way🌿 said:


> haha yeah. how are you jackofthewood????????????? Wanna do the video thingy again soon miss ya guys


Yeah, today's cool, might be heavily stoned but I'm up for it.


----------



## ions

You’re only paranoid if you’re wrong, if you’re right you’re a prophet -NS


----------



## Mysterier

ions said:


> You’re only paranoid if you’re wrong, if you’re right you’re a prophet -NS



Ah, my favorite Nicole Scherzinger quote.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

JackoftheWood said:


> Yeah, today's cool, might be heavily stoned but I'm up for it.



I guess there's no more tolerance break then? I'll probably not be able to videochat and stuff today sorry, maybe in a few days though. I mean it when I say I miss you and *PtahTek* it  felt like having real friends lol


----------



## JackoftheWood

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I guess there's no more tolerance break then? I'll probably not be able to videochat and stuff today sorry, maybe in a few days though. I mean it when I say I miss you and *PtahTek* it  felt like having real friends lol


Yeah it didn't last long, I'm still getting high just fine. And I'm glad, I greatly enjoyed the experience as well, it was unexpected fun.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Yeah it didn't last long, I'm still getting high just fine. And I'm glad, I greatly enjoyed the experience as well, it was unexpected fun.


Feel like I'm peeking into office emails and shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Feel like I'm peeking into office emails and shit


deltree/c


----------



## ions

Mysterier said:


> Ah, my favorite Nicole Scherzinger quote.


Maybe you need —> the lair


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ions said:


> Maybe you need —> the lair


Wtf is that


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wtf is that


where my ex wife sleeps iirc


----------



## ions

It’s the lounge. But friendlier


----------



## Mysterier

ions said:


> Maybe you need —> the lair



Is it already time for The Return of the Archons?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hey hey hey now buddy
> 
> I'll fight u


Puddem up bean bag   rawrawrrr


----------



## ions

Fuck it Im only stoned. Meth is a terrible drug


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ions said:


> It’s the lounge. But friendlier


Fuck that shit, I have a lot of mean ass shit to say


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wtf is that



Girl. I just made a risotto (for the first time), that would put many a restaurant's risotto to shame. Am I good? You know it. Recipe? Fuck a recipe. Just give me the basic principles. You've seen my pasta too so you know I'm legit. Feeling hot and bothered yet?


----------



## ions

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wtf is that





LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck that shit, I have a lot of mean ass shit to say


I charge. But Th e re is free speech


----------



## Mysterier

Thee has't outrag'd the Queen!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Girl. I just made a risotto (for the first time), that would put many a restaurant's risotto to shame. Am I good? You know it. Recipe? Fuck a recipe. Just give me the basic principles. You've seen my pasta too so you know I'm legit. Feeling hot and bothered yet?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


>



FUCKIN KNEW IT


----------



## Mysterier

I think I heard a toilet flush.


----------



## ions

Crack another brother


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> I think I heard a toilet flush.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

MemphisX3 said:


> Being homeless in finland I would think you would have to look out for agile killer walruses and random snow rabbit flash mobs


Fuckin killin me over here.
Dammit ya gotta hate bunny flash mobs. DAMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!
:D


----------



## schizopath

Huh, some people believe 5g created the corona? Dont they know it was the Rothschilds obviously.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Huh, some people believe 5g created the corona? Dont they know it was the Rothschilds obviously.


----------



## Mysterier

schizopath said:


> Huh, some people believe 5g created the corona? Dont they know it was the Rothschilds obviously.



I 100% believe that Aaron Carter is somehow behind all of this.


----------



## schizopath

Thats way better. No wonder Specified doesnt go after you.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My dumbass has done something terrible to my damaged discs by just standing and granny twerking in the kitchen.

Ugh I'm tryna stay hip and sexy


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> My dumbass has done something terrible to my damaged discs by just standing and granny twerking in the kitchen.
> 
> Ugh I'm tryna stay hip and sexy



You are hip and sexy...but you got some fucked up discs... don't we all?


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> granny twerking


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> My dumbass has done something terrible to my damaged discs by just standing and granny twerking in the kitchen.
> 
> Ugh I'm tryna stay hip and sexy


The path of the milf is one of injuries and sacrifice.


----------



## MsDiz

I’m back at work and it SUCKSSSSSSSS!!! We did get a new GC/MS though and it’s so shiny!


----------



## Shady's Fox

she got a new gc/ms

shine bright like a diamond star


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m back at work and it SUCKSSSSSSSS!!! We did get a new GC/MS though and it’s so shiny!



Heya  . What's a GC/MS? I'm curious.


----------



## Shady's Fox

lemme post this video


----------



## schizopath

Greta Thurnberg is an elitist plant and you cant change my mind


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Heya  . What's a GC/MS? I'm curious.


Haha it’s a bit of testing kit, our old one was on its last legs. This is brand new and brilliant! It’s a gas chromatography- mass spectrometry machine.


----------



## schizopath

Lab technician?


----------



## SS373dOH

ions said:


> It’s the lounge. But friendlier


Sounds blasphemous sir.


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> Heya  . What's a GC/MS? I'm curious.


Its against the rules to discuss.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Lab technician?


Indeed! Lab nerd!


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Haha it’s a bit of testing kit, our old one was on its last legs. This is brand new and brilliant! It’s a gas chromatography- mass spectrometry machine.



Ah gotcha, breaking things down into their individual elements through the GC/MS if I'm not mistaken. Basically enabling you to identify/analyze any kind of matter.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Haha it’s a bit of testing kit, our old one was on its last legs. This is brand new and brilliant! It’s a gas chromatography- mass spectrometry machine.


i got 2 of those in the basement.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Wonderful, all electricity is out at my house again. Can't even do my laundry, no clean underwear for me I guess.


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i got 2 of those in the basement.


The lab my urine screens go to has about a dozen..


----------



## ions

Gas chromatograph/ mass spectrometer. It Is an instrument that separates samples by boiling point and molecular weight


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Wonderful, all electricity is out at my house again. Can't even do my laundry, no clean underwear for me I guess.


turn em inside out


----------



## SS373dOH

JackoftheWood said:


> Wonderful, all electricity is out at my house again. Can't even do my laundry, no clean underwear for me I guess.


Wash in the sink, jail style..


----------



## Shady's Fox

JackoftheWood said:


> Wonderful, all electricity is out at my house again. Can't even do my laundry, no clean underwear for me I guess.



You ain't the only one, I don't have warm water for two days now, tssssss


----------



## Mysterier

JackoftheWood said:


> Wonderful, all electricity is out at my house again. Can't even do my laundry, no clean underwear for me I guess.



Turn them inside out like a vampire squid.


----------



## SS373dOH

ions said:


> Gas chromatograph/ mass spectrometer. It Is an instrument that separates samples by boiling point and molecular weight


Thanks for googling it for us. ;]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> The lab my urine screens go to has about a dozen..


doin the same at least till August


----------



## ions

Dimwit anytime


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ions

I just find it neat to talk about chemistry


----------



## SS373dOH

ions said:


> I just find it neat to talk about chemistry


Ok.

Lets talk about the chemistry your Mom and I have.


----------



## schizopath

ions said:


> I just find it neat to talk about chemistry


I talked 4 hours in row about porn in army


----------



## ions

SS373dOH said:


> Ok.
> 
> Lets talk about the chemistry your Mom and I have.


Anytime


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> I talked 4 hours in row about porn in army


Somewhere in the world there was a guy that talked 4 hours in a row about army in porn


----------



## SS373dOH

ions said:


> Anytime


Jun 25 2021 13:00 Zulu


----------



## ions

SS373dOH said:


> Jun 25 2021 13:00 Zulu


i won’t be there but I write. Talk to mystery about where you can find me


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> Somewhere in the world there was a guy that talked 4 hours in a row about army in porn


You cant shackle pure wild autism


----------



## BK38




----------



## ions

Since when did pickup artists join drug forums? Read my latest ebook The Psychedelic PUA.


----------



## BK38

ions said:


> Since when did pickup artists join drug forums? Read my latest ebook The Psychedelic PUA.



Since when did people with the most pathetic post history I've ever seen with close to 0 redeemable qualities join? Including posts that espouse that pregnant women are safe to smoke medical marijuana? You need to take a trip to a dumpster. No one. I REPEAT. No one, should read any of the garbage this asshole spews. I wouldn't care, except he is actively spouting bad science.


----------



## schizopath

Tbh, schizophrenia aint shit if you can stay positive. Corny as fuck but its true.


----------



## ions

BK38 said:


> Since when did people with the most pathetic post history I've ever seen with close to 0 redeemable qualities join? Including posts that espouse that pregnant women are safe to smoke medical marijuana? You need to take a trip to a dumpster. No one. I REPEAT. No one, should read any of the garbage this asshole spews. I wouldn't care, except he is actively spouting bad science.


hate hate hate


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain's Log, Star date Friday, 3:36pm

confined to quarters making a fucking omelet. 




Friday isn't what it used to be iirc


----------



## ions

schizopath said:


> Tbh, schizophrenia aint shit if you can stay positive. Corny as fuck but its true.


All you can do is charge. So I plan on suing psychiatry


----------



## SS373dOH

ions said:


> Since when did pickup artists join drug forums? Read my latest ebook The Psychedelic PUA.


This created this particular acct in March 2016


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## Soso78

schizophrenia ain’t shit just stay positive


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## ions

Moderator


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


>



I can tell someone wants to be punished. BAD.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I can tell someone wants to be punished. BAD.


Is it that obvious?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Is it that obvious?



Yes, yes it is. Now be a good girl and... I'll Pm


----------



## ions

Who wants to talk about linear algebra


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ions said:


> Who wants to talk about linear algebra


----------



## Mysterier

The machine learned me.

As a soi-disant evolutionary genius, I posit that we'll soon have wings and the ability to shoot laser beams from our eyes, much like Superman, but free from the annoying ambages of ethics. Shoo fly-guy.

Just kidding, we'll all be designer hybrids. My progeny will be Versace Helicopters.


----------



## ions

Torrents


----------



## Mysterier

Danny Torrents?


----------



## Soso78

ions said:


> Who wants to talk about linear algebra


I do. What is it?


----------



## ions

Ok mystery is fmac


----------



## Mysterier

ions said:


> Ok mystery is fmac



I will not finger your ass crack, you obstinate glob.


----------



## Soso78

Mysterier said:


> I will not finger your ass crack, you obstinate glob.


Where you been hiding?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well the powers back on now, that's something. Internets still screwed up, I'll be glad to be leaving for a couple days.


----------



## schizopath

ions said:


> All you can do is charge. So I plan on suing psychiatry


My zodiac sign is air so you could say what reads below and it would be true


----------



## ions

My research is linear but based on photophysics or rather the excited state emission


----------



## ions

Just do psychedelics they reveal truth


----------



## Soso78

Plane crash in Pakistan.
Happy eid


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ions said:


> Just do psychedelics they reveal truth


you're supposed to be 6ft from your keyboard.  you gonna bring covid here.


----------



## Mysterier

Soso78 said:


> Where you been hiding?



Slowly fading away. 

Name change, or am I cuckoo?


----------



## Soso78

Mysterier said:


> Slowly fading away.
> 
> Name change, or am I cuckoo?


U a cuck?


----------



## ions

I’ll be up in the am. Take care. Much love


----------



## Soso78

ions said:


> I’ll be up in the am. Take care. Much love


No one cares


----------



## Mysterier

Soso78 said:


> U a cuck?



Are you an onion sandwich?


----------



## MemphisX3

Mysterier said:


> Are you an onion sandwich?


That's nonioner business




Buh dumb tiss


----------



## mal3volent

God damn that's a sexy prefix @CFC


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


> God damn that's a sexy prefix @CFC





I'm still tweaking it on the live site lol


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

MemphisX3 said:


> Egypt, actually.



Yea, my Uncle lives in Moscow, Egypt. 



SS373dOH said:


> Memphis Virginia. Ya geography illiterate bastard !



Ill have you know that my parents were married and im actually a math whiz thank you very much!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just met up with this cute, horrified asian woman who asked where China Town is. Soon after, she bends in in whispers in my ear that she's being followed. The fuck kept making howling sounds at us and she was like.. Fucking horrified. So i escorted her to the hospital, found a cop, showed him the guy and left.

Sort of anticlimactic i know.

Fucking asshole. She was so scared.


----------



## JackoftheWood

And all my shits working again. Who knows how long that'll last.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> I just met up with this cute, horrified asian woman who asked where China Town is. Soon after, she bends in in whispers in my ear that she's being followed. The fuck kept making howling sounds at us and she was like.. Fucking horrified. So i escorted her to the hospital, found a cop, showed him the guy and left.
> 
> Sort of anticlimactic i know.
> 
> Fucking asshole. She was so scared.


Fucking Christ

Thank you for being a real man.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

NP

I wish i was bigger than him i would have confronted him. But i have 300 cash on me right now too and im smaller.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I wish i was bigger than him


size isn't everything BB


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> NP
> 
> I wish i was bigger than him i would have confronted him. But i have 300 cash on me right now too and im smaller.



Better you alerted the cops and made sure the woman was safe, anyway.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

When i left she's like "where are you going!?" Im like i gotta catch my train - the cops will escort you home. RIGHT COP'S? Yes madness.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> When i left she's like "where are you going!?" Im like i gotta catch my train - the cops will escort you home. RIGHT COP'S? Yes madness.


Total power move

You don't need to catch charges right now. You did the best thing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yean im so close to getting off i can taste the drip.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

We had an almost tornado over the house. Eventful evening


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Have you seen a tornado take shit up with it before?


----------



## mal3volent

I have !


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Marry poppins that shit up then float down?


----------



## MemphisX3

I wonder if they will ever make sour cream and onion flavored hot wing sauce.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Have you seen a tornado take shit up with it before?


I've never seen a tornado


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Marry poppins that shit up then float down?



the barn came back down but in a different shape


----------



## mal3volent

It was like a quarter mile from my house, we watched it from our cellar. I was 7 I think.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So in happier news,

June 1st the courthouse reopens, and the detective said that our case is the first one he will present to the DA and the two worthless fucks that hurt my son will be charged and finally jailed.

_One step up out of purgatory._

90% of my Facebook friends don't know what happened, but I felt like telling a thousand people I haven't met.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> It was like a quarter mile from my house, we watched it from our cellar. I was 7 I think.


That is terrifying, how did you know it was coming? How long did you have to run for shelter? And was everyone ok?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I think refraining from beating those two to death because my child needed me not in prison was the strongest act of willpower I've ever displayed, meth had nothing on that shit.


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> That is terrifying, how did you know it was coming? How long did you have to run for shelter? And was everyone ok?



we heard tornado warning for our county on our emergency scanner. We went out back and saw a funnel cloud way off in the distance but it hadn't dropped down yet. My dad got in his car and went down the road to get my great grandma who was still alive then. By the time he got back we could tell what was about to happen . It was really eerie because it was actually pretty light behind it so you could see perfectly.  about the time it was hitting the barn , the storm was getting so bad we had to close the door. My dad and older brother had to hold the door shut from the inside.

and yeah everyone was okay. We walked down there and you could follow the path it made. It went down into the holler (that's what we call it) and kinda just vanished I guess. Wasn't down for very long.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I just made my last payment necessary to save my credit card. Today is full of good news


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yean im so close to getting off


that's hot

I am hoping *he will come over* I am so smitten with him...


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> So i escorted her to the hospital, *found a cop*, showed him the guy and left.


Street cred removed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm proud of madness for not taking things into his own hands.  Can relate.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Lived through 2 tornadoes in my life. Both less than a mile away at some point in their path. Pretty scary shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MALEVOLENT and MADNESS have cool stories

Lady cool as always

the rest of yall *snores*

imma go take a big boy nap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up to smoke weed

and listen to good music


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guy from pre-covid-lockdown hits me up

sorry i'm social distancing



the sex was good but it wasn't the best if that makes sense


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck

and it's the world's way of trying to get me HIGH

and i'm like NO no no 

the covid is a LIE


----------



## thujone

MemphisX3 said:


> I wonder if they will ever make sour cream and onion flavored hot wing sauce.



that's more or less what blue cheese dip is, it's not too bad but for the money i'm still about them muthafuckin tendies with plum sauce


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want food and beer NOW

My diet is going fabulously


----------



## thujone

compromise by drinking some low-cal gluten free gin and sucking air through a rice cake


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> compromise by drinking some low-cal gluten free gin and sucking air through a rice cake


yeah I was like fuck going on a diet I'll just work my lazy ass out every day

the lockdown was just a sham to get CAPTAIN to gain a few pounds

was looking too sexy I guess


----------



## thujone

mother nature loved you too much now father time has to play bad cop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> mother nature loved you too much now father time has to play bad cop


that's the most touching thing I've ever heard.  Thank you thujone.  That makes me feel like I can age gracefully at least a few more years lol.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My fat ass read "can age" as "orange"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can exercise and just eat a LITTLE less right

I don't have to totally quit beer altogether

I got low calorie BEER because I LIKE BEER

i can't stand my fat BODYYYy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> My fat ass read "can age" as "orange"


<-- eating pizza

looking at beer in fridge thinking Y U LOOK SO FINE MOFO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least I look sexy still if I was totally like fatter than this I would stop myself

at least I'd like to think I would

then I fuck BAD DAD 19 and then I'm like yea maybe there's some of me in you in more than 1 way


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

thujone said:


> mother nature loved you too much now father time has to play bad cop


fuck the police


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so HUNGRYYYYy

why am I like this

pls someone put anorexants into my body when i'm not looking

i need to stop eating

the calories

are gonna kill me

if the lockdown doesn't

because the covid couldn't

lord help me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am so HUNGRYYYYy
> 
> why am I like this
> 
> pls someone put anorexants into my body when i'm not looking
> 
> i need to stop eating
> 
> the calories
> 
> are gonna kill me
> 
> if the lockdown doesn't
> 
> because the covid couldn't
> 
> lord help me


something in the air. i been eating all day.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> something in the air. i been eating all day.


I'm the opposite today. I ate a few onion rings for dinner and I am so nauseated  

Smell sour milk, maybe you'll lose your appetite


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm the opposite today. I ate a few onion rings for dinner and I am so nauseated
> 
> Smell sour milk, maybe you'll lose your appetite


now i want onion rings


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> now i want onion rings


----------



## thujone

Who needs reasons when you've got KRISPY KREME


----------



## deficiT

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am so HUNGRYYYYy
> 
> why am I like this
> 
> pls someone put anorexants into my body when i'm not looking
> 
> i need to stop eating
> 
> the calories
> 
> are gonna kill me
> 
> if the lockdown doesn't
> 
> because the covid couldn't
> 
> lord help me



Buffy still slays me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm the opposite today. I ate a few onion rings for dinner and I am so nauseated


oh that's so nice

I wish I felt NAUSEOUS after eating food

I ate half a pizza and am having ONE beer

obviously diet totally blown


----------



## LadyAlkaline

shroomyboom said:


> Buffy still slays me


Spike was a hottie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


>


I could go for some beer battered deep fried onion rings with ranch dipping sauce... and a beer..

my inner fatty is trying to escape

i used to weigh MORE and I lost it all...and then I started eating


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm the opposite today. I ate a few onion rings for dinner and I am so nauseated
> 
> Smell sour milk, maybe you'll lose your appetite


Something tells me you keep spoilt milk in hand for just the moment...


----------



## deficiT

LadyAlkaline said:


> Spike was a hottie



Did Billy idol better than Billy idol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that's so nice
> 
> I wish I felt NAUSEOUS after eating food
> 
> I ate half a pizza and am having ONE beer
> 
> obviously diet totally blown


fidlar. always tomorrow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Something tells me you keep spoilt milk in hand for just the moment...


hi dopeM how are you doing today


----------



## DopeM

I used to have a heroin dealer who went by spike


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fidlar. always tomorrow.


yeah, I won't eat the WHOLE pizza

...progress.


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> hi dopeM how are you doing today


Hi cap.  I'm good, we did some moar hiking today and then ate too much but didn't drink so it's ok


----------



## DopeM

How r u?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Hi cap.  I'm good, we did some moar hiking today and then ate too much but dudntb


Were there hot guys out?  I always like eye ogling the hot guys when I'm out...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> Something tells me you keep spoilt milk in hand for just the moment...


Someone left the fucking milk out a few days ago and put it in the fridge way too late.

I murdered the fucking sink


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> How r u?


Waiting on my love interest to hit me up, he should be soon (or not at all...) and hopefully soon.  

Cracking my first beer, praying and hoping for another COVID check.  

I need my MONEYYYY.  

Trump be all like GO TO CHURCH.  Plus Memorial day weekend so that's all that lockdown for nothing I'm sure.  PEAK TWO.  And they'll lock us down again and I'll get super depressed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Someone left the fucking milk out a few days ago and put it in the fridge way too late.
> 
> I murdered the fucking sink


I love milk... oh all the food things I would eat right now if I wasn't trying to NOT eat.  

HOW IS IT DONE???


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Waiting on my love interest to hit me up, he should be soon (or not at all...) and hopefully soon.
> 
> Cracking my first beer, praying and hoping for another COVID check.
> 
> I need my MONEYYYY.
> 
> Trump be all like GO TO CHURCH.  Plus Memorial day weekend so that's all that lockdown for nothing I'm sure.  PEAK TWO.  And they'll lock us down again and I'll get super depressed.


I could spend the rest of my life in this house and it still wouldn't be enough


----------



## DopeM

There were some sad dads and fit chicks.  But mostly fatties actually.  It was a short hike but steep so that was unusual.  An extra special specimen noticed that I was carrying the kid in my pack and asked for a ride, I was very light headed from my last toke and jogging down the path so I almost made a dumb joke about how big she was but I managed to hold it together and refrain. 

I know, such excite....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> There were some sad dads and fit chicks.  But mostly fatties actually.  It was a short hike but steep so that was unusual.  An extra special specimen noticed that I was carrying the kid in my pack and asked for a ride, I was very light headed from my last toke and jogging down the path so I almost made a dumb joke about how big she was but I managed to hold it together and refrain.
> 
> I know, such excite....


Very cool story bro I appreciate it (y)

it's nice to get out while we still can, before lockdown part II the LOCKENING


----------



## thujone

if there's a second lockdown i swear to fuck i'm getting out the shotgun and robbing some cannabis repositories. nowadays probably cops are less likely to approach if you DON'T wear a mask


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Someone left the fucking milk out a few days ago and put it in the fridge way too late.
> 
> I murdered the fucking sink


i set a gallon down on a shelf in the garage to open the door to the house and forgot about it until it exploded 3 days later. it was August and about 100 degrees farenheit. i thought the cops were gonna show up cuz it smelled like a dead body.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

thujone said:


> if there's a second lockdown i swear to fuck i'm getting out the shotgun and robbing some cannabis repositories. nowadays probably cops are less likely to approach if you DON'T wear a mask


you won't need a gun if you ain't got a mask. just cough on em


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HE IS COMING OVER TONIGHT YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

endorphin overdose death


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if there's a second lockdown I'm still gonna be hookin' up

think that goes w/o saying


----------



## Coxenormous

SOrry about last night folks...


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> at least I look sexy still if I was totally like fatter than this I would stop myself


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> SOrry about last night folks...


did ya shoot her or chicken out?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> SOrry about last night folks...


it's good to see you are still here man, stay safe ok


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> SOrry about last night folks...


Apology accepted, drama queen.


----------



## Coxenormous

No I ahot her.... I shot her with strait Jizz :D


----------



## Coxenormous

THat's what happens when you get shit faced on whiskey then do powerful Meth then decide to key bump some cocaine. What a mix right there


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> No I ahot her.... I shot her with strait Jizz :D


you spelled licked her feet wrong


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> THat's what happens when you get shit faced on whiskey then do powerful Meth then decide to key bump some cocaine. What a mix right there


Forgot the the opi/bzn for the comedown, classic mistake.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> THat's what happens when you get shit faced on whiskey then do powerful Meth then decide to key bump some cocaine. What a mix right there


that's the first hour.  what you do the rest the night?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that's the first hour.  what you do the rest the night?


Then I popped 2 Xanax which is odd because we were just talking about that last night... Then I slept like a baby all night and hlaf the day


----------



## Coxenormous

I bought 3 and my friend stole one while I was apparently passed out on his couch.... I don't even remember being over there... I just saw the pictures of me all fucked up like... yeah


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Then I popped 2 Xanax which is odd because we were just talking about that last night... Then I slept like a baby all night and hlaf the day


benzo can save your ass sometimes


----------



## Coxenormous

I was freaking out in the chat.... Then they hit me... Kinda like this


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> I was freaking out in the chat.... Then they hit me... Kinda like this


Yes we know


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I put a new scope on my new muzzle loader today


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Night


----------



## SingleMalt

LadyAlkaline said:


> I put a new scope on my new muzzle loader today


What'd you get for the new muzzle loader? Also, evening folks!


----------



## schizopath

ions said:


> Just do psychedelics they reveal truth


I know the truth. The truth is that I dont take care of myself in many ways. I just internalized it and I hope I can start to change it now.


----------



## schizopath

The very best of my apartment saga is this

My landlord said that because hes so nice, he will give me a week to find a new apartment and move out


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

It's been 7 months and I miss having another adult in my house. I miss holding someone while I sleep. 
20 years I had that. A person to hold at night. 
I like being by myself and don't miss him. I miss human contact.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> The very best of my apartment saga is this
> 
> My landlord said that because hes so nice, he will give me a week to find a new apartment and move out


One more, when I said Im not gonna sign any papers cause its semi impossible to find a new apartment and move out in a week he said "Excuses, excuses. I would move out even faster"

Fucking senile narcissist


----------



## schizopath

Outsmarted and jebaited. Im getting cleaning help for when he either a. calls the police in few weeks. b. comes to rage there. He cant say shit about shit.


----------



## ions

schizopath said:


> I know the truth. The truth is that I dont take care of myself in many ways. I just internalized it and I hope I can start to change it now.


The truth is style’s campaign against smoking


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

My tummy hurts real, real bad


----------



## Hylight

kratom helped my stomach for a bit.
but i just had a bout


----------



## Hylight

it shouldn't hurt too long right ?


----------



## schizopath

ions said:


> The truth is style’s campaign against smoking


Style is just my second name


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Hylight said:


> why are  you going to be alright. i just drank a redbull to feel better ?



It's almost 11pm in Melbourne. I drink red bull every day but I'd like to sleep tonight.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Style is just my second name


o my i was just reading about benzo's and got all scared again _again _


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What is it about red bull.

Less caffeine but more punch.

I drink it too.


----------



## Hylight

Quickfixgrrl said:


> It's almost 11pm in Melbourne. I drink red bull every day but I'd like to sleep tonight.


half a glass of warm milk. or one strawberry to regulate blood sugar. 
but . , . i know.
we sure all would love to sleep without doubled over cramps, thats for sure ! 
are you going to be alright ! 
do you need medical ?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Hylight said:


> kratom helped my stomach for a bit.
> but i just had a bout


 Kratom isn't available in Australia 
I'm trying to get it.


----------



## Hylight

redbull keeps _me _hydrated. 
Mmmmmmm,mmm !


----------



## Hylight

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Kratom isn't available in Australia
> I'm trying to get it.


I would have never believed that kratom could have helped me as much as it did, but it did ! 
it's just way too strong for me. 
I can't handle it yet ! 
but when Imreally ready I might try to pick up  some from somewhere too. i guess it is legal so far here in N.A.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> What is it about red bull.
> 
> Less caffeine but more punch.
> 
> I drink it too.


they nees to sell whatever they put in the old Four Loko before the law dogs made them less efficient


----------



## Hylight

is that how it is really _spelled ._
 ( the importance of spelling)
FOUR LOKO


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> o my i was just reading about benzo's and got all scared again _again _


Tbh dont ever read anything about anything anymore. Im thinking your best here. I learned the hard way and still sometimes get caught in the loop.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they nees to sell whatever they put in the old Four Loko before the law dogs made them less efficient


please tell me there is no ether in it


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Tbh dont ever read anything about anything anymore. Im thinking your best here. I learned the hard way and still sometimes get caught in the loop.


hey bb. love being looped with you ♡♡♡♡


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> please tell me there is no ether in it


don't know.  nvr even had 1. friends used to drink them and it was like a whiskey + meth escapade


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they nees to sell whatever they put in the old Four Loko before the law dogs made them less efficient


Sweet ! 
How's Layne ? 
_instant ! _


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> hey bb. love being looped with you ♡♡♡♡


Remember when I told you Im autistic. Please dont think Im a psychopath. I just act like one for reasons.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

So I've still got an Ill tummy.
Red wine should fix it, yeah?
Up 3 times times last night doubled over in pain. If I wasn't celebate at this point in my life I'd have sworn something worse... lost a bub in 2016 and the pain is the same


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> Sweet !
> How's Layne ?
> _instant ! _


outside chasing squirrels


----------



## Hylight

LOKO ? 
nice ! now i have gift idea's *♡*


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> outside chasing squirrels


YAY 
THAT'S LVE


----------



## schizopath

Huh, are you drinking again?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> YAY
> THAT'S LVE


keeps him in shape


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

schizopath said:


> Huh, are you drinking again?



Not aimed at me. But yes. Yup.


----------



## Hylight

Quickfixgrrl said:


> So I've still got an Ill tummy.
> Red wine should fix it, yeah?
> Up 3 times times last night doubled over in pain. If I wasn't celebate at this point in my life I'd have sworn something worse... lost a bub in 2016 and the pain is the same


are you going to get better. will you be able to call for help, or will you be able to get to doctor if necessary !? ♡
that painful i'm sure it is .yike.


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> keeps him in shape


ya ! i saw that ! 
he hee


----------



## Hylight

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Not aimed at me. But yes. Yup.


yum. i have a fav red wine


----------



## Hylight

Quickfixgrrl said:


> My ex came over and we are on very good terms. We were sittting around drinking and watching Seinfeld repeats when he suddenly got up and left.
> I don't even fucking know....


moody woody lol.
that's why he's an ex. 
sorry ! 
he mean !!


----------



## Hylight

oh that's way too too bad too.
because sienfeld is awesome too.


----------



## schizopath

Your view of warm is different than mine. "The warm" people are the ones making fun on me. That should tell enough.


----------



## Hylight

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> Hahaha correct!!
> Fuck
> Dunno what I expect in reality.. I booted him. I'm such a selfish bitch. It's cold and he's so warm! Lol





schizopath said:


> Your view of warm is different than mine. "The warm" people are the ones making fun on me. That should tell enough.


yeah people _are weird._
and getting weirder that's for sure ! 
LOL


----------



## Shady's Fox

People are strange, that's why we got music and pets. Our best friends. Also food and movies.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

schizopath said:


> Your view of warm is different than mine. "The warm" people are the ones making fun on me. That should tell enough.



You don't ever experience warm from a person in your bed? You can wrap your legs around them and feel naked, warm, skin on skin?
Maybe I'm not right but I love being naked with a partner.. total flesh exposed.


----------



## schizopath

Quickfixgrrl said:


> You don't ever experience warm from a person in your bed? You can wrap your legs around them and feel naked, warm, skin on skin?
> Maybe I'm not right but I love being naked with a partner.. total flesh exposed.


I dont see how this has nothing to do with the point. But yes Ive felt it. For me its like keeping your hand over the oven. I can only take it bit by bit cause it feels like a breach of my privacy.


----------



## DopeM

thujone said:


> if there's a second lockdown i swear to fuck i'm getting out the shotgun and robbing some cannabis repositories. nowadays probably cops are less likely to approach if you DON'T wear a mask


I've finally gotten to live out my dream of walking into a bank masked with a handgun.  I'm honestly quite surprised that the criminals haven't been taking full advantage of this.


I fully expect a second lockdown.  Freedumb as a word has never made more sense to.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> It's been 7 months and I miss having another adult in my house. I miss holding someone while I sleep.
> 20 years I had that. A person to hold at night.
> I like being by myself and don't miss him. I miss human contact.


I've had adults in my house but I miss holding someone while I sleep at times too.

I've had that "let's fall asleep next to each other/cuddling" sensation.  It's exceedingly difficult for me to sleep in such a situation but I have recently and it's a good feeling.  Lover woke up next to me happy from it too, we went back to sleep... good times.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Quickfixgrrl said:


> You don't ever experience warm from a person in your bed? You can wrap your legs around them and feel naked, warm, skin on skin?
> Maybe I'm not right but I love being naked with a partner.. total flesh exposed.


Ah all the things I used to enjoy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BORK BORK what is it doggos BORK BORK

captain's fallen and can't get drunk?


----------



## Hylight

. . . can't get up. no pun but . . . 
omf


----------



## Hylight

my laid back chair . of i can't


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Ok..
I miss having a "partner".. it's fucken hard doing everything (we have a young child (


Captain.Heroin said:


> BORK BORK what is it doggos BORK BORK
> 
> captain's fallen and can't get drunk?





Captain.Heroin said:


> BORK BORK what is it doggos BORK BORK
> 
> captain's fallen and can't get drunk?



Captain you're a fucking enigma.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I dont see how this has nothing to do with the point. But yes Ive felt it. For me its like keeping your hand over the oven. I can only take it bit by bit cause it feels like a breach of my privacy.


What I need is exposure therapy in many parts of my life. But LOL I got drugs k thx bye.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> BORK BORK what is it doggos BORK BORK
> 
> captain's fallen and can't get drunk?


covid lockdown is a perfect time to drink till ya drop. gonna happen today. eating 8 times a day getting boring imo.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> covid lockdown is a perfect time to drink till ya drop. gonna happen today. eating 8 times a day getting boring imo.


bet eveyone's gettin back on opie's 2


----------



## Hylight

dis c


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> bet eveyone's gettin back on opie's 2


that's y im gonna drink. don't need a habit again iirc


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that's y im gonna drink. don't need a habit again iirc


What you need is a heroic dose of dmt. Made me loop "what if I kill my gf" for 4 hours after levitating out of my body.


----------



## Hylight

Quickfixgrrl said:


> My ex went. Lmao


LOL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> What you need is a heroic dose of dmt. Made me loop "what if I kill my gf" for 4 hours after levitating out of my body.


don't like psychedelics. i can't even smoke a straight up sativa anymore


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> What you need is a heroic dose of dmt. Made me loop "what if I kill my gf" for 4 hours after levitating out of my body.



Dude that sounds horrific.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## LadyAlkaline

I've started my day with a caffeine pill, not half bad


----------



## Quickfixgrrl




----------



## schizopath

I dont think i should pay my next rent. That fucker doesnt deserve it. I wanna hitchike to france and live close to some Major railway station begging and shit. Is this the downfall? I Still have some things to Lose tbh. So propably not.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> I dont think i should pay my next rent. That fucker doesnt deserve it. I wanna hitchike to france and live close to some Major railway station begging and shit. Is this the downfall? I Still have some things to Lose tbh. So propably not.


Do not pay that shit

Self preservation


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Do not pay that shit
> 
> Self preservation


Inbefore I invest in xanax and start a crime spree.


----------



## schizopath

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @schizopath
> if you wanna hear me you. gotta call me...


I would call you if I liked speaking English. Sorry.


----------



## MrsGamp

I'm so lonely that I tried to call lifeline but they can't take my call. They are too busy. I am now going to ring the ludicrous sounding phone number for people who are DV victims. It's "1800 RESPECT" which does not sound promising.
If I could afford it I'd get a male prostitute over. Not for sex. Just to drink with and have an actual human-voice conversation.


----------



## CFC

MrsGamp said:


> I'm so lonely that I tried to call lifeline but they can't take my call. They are too busy. I am now going to ring the ludicrous sounding phone number for people who are DV victims. It's "1800 RESPECT" which does not sound promising.
> If I could afford it I'd get a male prostitute over. Not for sex. Just to drink with and have an actual human-voice conversation.



Sorry to hear that MrsGamp  Is the loneliness related to the lockdowns, or is it something that you've been feeling for a while?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MrsGamp said:


> I'm so lonely that I tried to call lifeline but they can't take my call. They are too busy. I am now going to ring the ludicrous sounding phone number for people who are DV victims. It's "1800 RESPECT" which does not sound promising.
> If I could afford it I'd get a male prostitute over. Not for sex. Just to drink with and have an actual human-voice conversation.






Try this babe



And this


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My wife called me “The Power Tool”! Best compliment ever!


I wish I was a wife again


----------



## MrsGamp

Ps a real wife, with a real man, not just a punching bag/seminal spittoon. Which was my real-world experience of being a wife.


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> Ps a real wife, with a real man, not just a punching bag/seminal spittoon. Which was my real-world experience of being a wife.



That's horrible, but I can't help but laugh at "Seminal spittoon." Much classier than the "Cum bucket" I was taught.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I am trying to plan dinner and I would really like to use my Instapot, but I'm terrified of it.


----------



## MrsGamp

CFC said:


> Sorry to hear that MrsGamp  Is the loneliness related to the lockdowns, or is it something that you've been feeling for a while?


Oh God a long time..from August last year til February this year, I was either in a women's shelter or in hospital having surgery on my fucked up leg.
It took two operations to fix the leg, but it's still no good.
I feel like Judas Iscariot because I am trying to get criminal compensation. Even though it won't cost Mr Shit a cent personally, I feel like everything I tell the lawyer is a lie.
Of course I've been told I'm a fucked up liar and the "real abuser" incessantly, by Mr Shit himself of course. You know it ain't true intellectually, but you get so conditioned into the "loyalty" trick that it's hard to hear yourself telling people the appalling truth.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MrsGamp said:


> Ps a real wife, with a real man, not just a punching bag/seminal spittoon. Which was my real-world experience of being a wife.


Would you like to borrow my husband?


----------



## MrsGamp

LadyAlkaline said:


> Would you like to borrow my husband?


Probably. I'd rather speak to you though, since you've got a haunted house, haven't you?


----------



## MrsGamp

Actually if you're married you are both coping with the shades.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MrsGamp said:


> Actually if you're married you are both coping with the shades.


Shades?

We are married, but live separately. I am in the middle of mom life things, but I can make time to talk.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Does anyone here use an Instapot?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I heard they were cool, what do they do again?


Modernized pressure cooker. It does in an hour what a crock pot can do in 6. I am nervous about using it


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

LadyAlkaline said:


> Modernized pressure cooker. It does in an hour what a crock pot can do in 6. I am nervous about using it


Ive used mine a couple times. What are you making?


----------



## BK38

Anyone else get kinda extra horny when they're hungover? Not like, kill-me-I-have-to-lay-in-bed-and-I-can't-even-eat-there-is-no-god-hungover, but just mild-moderately hungover? I always seem to get these big hard-ons and I will definitely be going for round two in the AM if I have lady friend over. I wonder if it's because I have less REM when I drink and then my body is trying to play catch up the next day? It  only happens when I'm in the hangover sweet-spot though.


----------



## schizopath

Comedowns make me feel alive tbh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Anyone else get kinda extra horny when they're hungover? Not like, kill-me-I-have-to-lay-in-bed-and-I-can't-even-eat-there-is-no-god-hungover, but just mild-moderately hungover? I always seem to get these big hard-ons and I will definitely be going for round two in the AM if I have lady friend over. I wonder if it's because I have less REM when I drink and then my body is trying to play catch up the next day? It  only happens when I'm in the hangover sweet-spot though.


yep


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m ordering one now. Thanks @LadyAlkaline!


I just got a instapot cookbook! I will send you some of the best recipes!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Anyone else get kinda extra horny when they're hungover? Not like, kill-me-I-have-to-lay-in-bed-and-I-can't-even-eat-there-is-no-god-hungover, but just mild-moderately hungover? I always seem to get these big hard-ons and I will definitely be going for round two in the AM if I have lady friend over. I wonder if it's because I have less REM when I drink and then my body is trying to play catch up the next day? It  only happens when I'm in the hangover sweet-spot though.


----------



## schizopath

MrsGamp said:


> I feel like Judas Iscariot


I should thank you. I never knew how fun it was to be hanging at the cross!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Ive used mine a couple times. What are you making?


Country style ribs (essentially pork shoulder cut into fat strips)

I'm not worried about it turning out, I have an irrational fear of things under pressure.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Country style ribs (essentially pork shoulder cut into fat strips)
> 
> I'm not worried about it turning out, I have an irrational fear of things under pressure.


marriage for example....


----------



## Mysterier

Put the fan-bearers to work imho. The Wizard must have his blizzard.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I wont be paying the rent. Im pretty sure hes not gonna pay that "pre moving insurance money" back to me. I want to throw an molotov inside his bedroom


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Yeah I wont be paying the rent. Im pretty sure hes not gonna pay that "pre moving insurance money" back to me. I want to throw an molotov inside his bedroom


Settle for less illegal and throw a bucket of piss in his car


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Well I'm just gonna throw these mother fuckers in the instapot and if it blows up, I'll order pizza


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Settle for less illegal and throw a bucket of piss in his car


I should shit on his face and piss on his wifes mouth. His wife almost forged my name in a document in front of me.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> I should shit on his face and piss on his wifes mouth. His wife almost forged my name in a document in front of me.


Intentionally?


----------



## schizopath

Oh yes. I joked with my friend a few days ago that we should drug him with a psychedelic cocktail and play some lovely Jonestown tunes to him in a completely dark room.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Oh yes. I joked with my friend a few days ago that we should drug him with a psychedelic cocktail and play some lovely Jonestown tunes to him in a completely dark room.


----------



## schizopath

"That actually cured his senilism"


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I am loving the fuck out of my curves today _shiiiiit_


----------



## schizopath

Fuck my trusted vendor aint buying my pennies anymore


----------



## schizopath

Everyone has their price. He made one more exception for me.


----------



## BK38

You guys ever just want to have a hot girl handcuff you to to one of those ballerina poles or maybe a bar stool and alternate between sucking you off and slapping you across the face every now and again? God damnit, I need to get laid. I've become CH, except he gets laid more often.


----------



## schizopath

Id like to try that but Id also like to try handcuffing a milf into a pole and having my way with her


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope. Please try again.



Have you tried it? It's pretty fucking hot. You have to trust them a lot though, because you're fucking handcuffed.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Id like to try that but Id also like to try handcuffing a milf into a pole and having my way with her



Both appeal to me.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> When that shit happens... I’ll let you know, that when that shit EVER happens to me; it will be my partner killing me, and that’s the last you’lol hear of me!
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## schizopath

My landlord seems like the person to practise some vigilantism so Im gonna start taunting him hard so I can win few thousand from him in the court


----------



## schizopath

Apartment to die for took a literal turn


----------



## BK38

I think "The Eric Andre Show" might be the best TV show ever. I haven't watched it in ages and I'm starting from Season 1 now. It's totally a Dadaist approach to making a TV show, with a bit of nihilism/anarchy thrown in, with a MTV/Adult-Swim/LSD aesthetic too. It's so shameless and so fucking funny. My stomach is literally killing me from laughing so much. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Soso78

Get out his flat u fuckin dosser


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ask him if he is a sadomasochist? You might be surprised by his answer. What I know is; that will be interesting anyways!


I can totally imagine him in a leather. Though his face would be ugly even in that.


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Get out his flat u fuckin dosser


I didnt know you support rich wankers who have no reason to act like they do


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I didnt know you support rich wankers who have no reason to act like they do


I didn’t know he was rich. I bought a flat to rent out and I’m not rich.


----------



## schizopath

People who own a house and atleast one flat if not more are like the top 5% which makes them rich. Maybe not rich rich but whatever. If youd ever met my landlord youd get my problem with him.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> People who own a house and atleast one flat if not more are like the top 5% which makes them rich. Maybe not rich rich but whatever. If youd ever met my landlord youd get my problem with him.


Ye I agree. I got mortgages to pay though so deffo not rich. One day though hopefully. 
fuck it though, as long as I can afford to live I happy. Material things don’t bother me too much. 
id never be a cunt to my tennant though


----------



## schizopath

Thats the thing. I havent been a cunt to him. I admit that the apartment was in a bad shape the first time he came to observe it. Thats propably why he wanted me to go. The neighbor told me that the people living in this apartment have changed constantly. Just a senile fucking landlord basically. I aim to be fair with everyone.


----------



## schizopath

@The Wizard of the Creek 
Man named Ellis, D took some LSD before a huge baseball game


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> You guys ever just want to have a hot girl handcuff you to to one of those ballerina poles or maybe a bar stool and alternate between sucking you off and slapping you across the face every now and again? God damnit, I need to get laid. I've become CH, except he gets laid more often.


Jesus fucking Christ

I'm a sub but that's hot


----------



## SS373dOH

@ghostandthedarknes 

Hey ya got some tornadas down there in the land of no lakes ?


----------



## Mysterier

I have a smoldering hot fantasy where I'm a superhero called _The Invisible Plug_, and I can sneak into the butthole of milady. It's kind of precisely like Ant-Man, but with invisibility and a weird perversion.

"Can you guess when I'm inside of you?"


----------



## Mysterier

PM box cleared.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> @The Wizard of the Creek
> Man named Ellis, D took some LSD before a huge baseball game



I still use a line i stole from doc Ellis when I first saw/head this interview 

"I'm high as a Georgia pine."


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> You guys ever just want to have a hot girl handcuff you to to one of those ballerina poles or maybe a bar stool and alternate between sucking you off and slapping you across the face every now and again? God damnit, I need to get laid. I've become CH, except he gets laid more often.


Nah, my new fantasy is to get either Neil degrasse tyson or bill Nye the science guy as a "third wheel" so they can tell my gf's that they are always wrong.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> @The Wizard of the Creek
> Man named Ellis, D took some LSD before a huge baseball game


He didnt just pitch the game, the man threw a no hitter.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Hmm hopeless..... 
How are you?


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Nah, my new fantasy is to get either Neil degrasse tyson or bill Nye the science guy as a "third wheel" so they can tell my gf's that they are always wrong.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> @ghostandthedarknes
> 
> Hey ya got some tornadas down there in the land of no lakes ?


sirens went off. nothing new


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


>


I feel like every girlfriend I have ever had would benefit from this video tremendously.


----------



## schizopath

Sometimes Im hit by a feeling of shame. It only lasts for a second cause I remember that I can also just not feel it if I want to.


----------



## SS373dOH

BehindtheShadow said:


> Hmm hopeless.....
> How are you?


Hi Rhonda ;]

I'm well, hbu ?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> I still use a line i stole from doc Ellis when I first saw/head this interview
> 
> "I'm high as a Georgia pine."


Haha I've been saying that my whole life. Got it from my grandma. 

I also got "You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground" and the famous example of someone being an idiot is to say "they'd shit and fall backwards in it" 

Southernisms


----------



## BehindtheShadow

SS373dOH said:


> Hi Rhonda ;]
> 
> I'm well, hbu ?


Am OK thanks x


----------



## mal3volent

BTS OMG HI


----------



## schizopath

Wtf. Somebody posted "did I take too much acetaminophen" after taking 750mg of it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> @ghostandthedarknes
> 
> Hey ya got some tornadas down there in the land of no lakes ?


 we had a homosexual tornado.


----------



## BK38

@Wizardofthecreek


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> we had a homosexual tornado.


Fucking Reported.


----------



## schizopath

You havent really lived until you have shot poppy seed tea


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> You havent really lived until you have shot poppy seed tea


Ye or u could shoot heroin and do it properly


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Ye or u could shoot heroin and do it properly


Im about to do that in a week or so. Ive only snorted and smoked it so far. Guess I gotta finally try what all the fuzz is about.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Im about to do that in a week or so. Ive only snorted and smoked it so far. Guess I gotta finally try what all the fuzz is about.


U ever done it before?


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> @Wizardofthecreek


They werent just any beans they were triple dosed real ecstasy beans!


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> U ever done it before?


Naa, but Ive shot meth so I guess I gotta try heroin too. Also fucking snorting is just a waste of a product.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Naa, but Ive shot meth so I guess I gotta try heroin too. Also fucking snorting is just a waste of a product.


U should avoid shooting anything, especially heroin.
Ur in process of getting evicted and your planning to inject heroin.  
Ur a fuck up waiting to happen


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soso78 said:


> U should avoid shooting anything, especially heroin.
> Ur in process of getting evicted and your planning to inject heroin.
> Ur a fuck up waiting to happen


This


----------



## schizopath

Youre right. Thanks.


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> Haha I've been saying that my whole life. Got it from my grandma.
> 
> I also got "You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground" and the famous example of someone being an idiot is to say "they'd shit and fall backwards in it"
> 
> Southernisms


Whenever I would ask my grandma for something in a store she would say "son that price is higher than a mink coat in minnesota"


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> Haha I've been saying that my whole life. Got it from my grandma.
> 
> I also got "You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground" and the famous example of someone being an idiot is to say "they'd shit and fall backwards in it"
> 
> Southernisms



I love Southernisms! Here are some of my favorites:

- Don't mess with the buffalo, or you'll get the cow's horns
- Don't try the rodeo if you ain't wearing a country hat
- Don't graze the grass if you ain't willing to taste some ass
- If your head smells like a hotdog, you might be a redneck
- Never look at a gift horse


----------



## SS373dOH

Mysterier said:


> I love Southernisms! Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> - Don't mess with the buffalo, or you'll get the cow's horns
> - Don't try the rodeo if you ain't wearing a country hat
> - Don't graze the grass if you ain't willing to taste some ass
> - If your head smells like a hotdog, you might be a redneck
> - Never look at a gift horse


If her genital blisters dont show, you can give your sister a go.


----------



## Soso78

Mysterier said:


> I love Southernisms! Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> - Don't mess with the buffalo, or you'll get the cow's horns
> - Don't try the rodeo if you ain't wearing a country hat
> - Don't graze the grass if you ain't willing to taste some ass
> - If your head smells like a hotdog, you might be a redneck
> - Never look at a gift horse


U member since 2003 and never seen ur post before. What’s the story


----------



## Mysterier

Soso78 said:


> U member since 2003 and never seen ur post before. What’s the story



Do you mean I wasn't exalted in remembrance while I took a hiatus? Motherfuckers.


----------



## Soso78

Mysterier said:


> Do you mean I wasn't exalted in remembrance while I took a hiatus? Motherfuckers.


How long was ur hiatus? 
u posted a shot load lately but what about before that?


----------



## Mysterier

Soso78 said:


> How long was ur hiatus?
> u posted a shot load lately but what about before that?


----------



## Soso78

Mysterier said:


>


Snake


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> I love Southernisms! Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> - Don't mess with the buffalo, or you'll get the cow's horns
> - Don't try the rodeo if you ain't wearing a country hat
> - Don't graze the grass if you ain't willing to taste some ass
> - If your head smells like a hotdog, you might be a redneck
> - Never look at a gift horse



I have a few more to bestow on you:

If it's yer daddy's turn with yer sister, head ta da barn
Don't rock the jukebox or the meth lab might blow
More spun than grannies trailer inna hurricane


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> Snake


He is obviously an alt


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> He is obviously an alt



Here's my social security number: 
679-03-2363


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Captain you're a fucking enigma.


I know.  

How are you doing, quickfix?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Anyone else get kinda extra horny when they're hungover? Not like, kill-me-I-have-to-lay-in-bed-and-I-can't-even-eat-there-is-no-god-hungover, but just mild-moderately hungover? I always seem to get these big hard-ons and I will definitely be going for round two in the AM if I have lady friend over. I wonder if it's because I have less REM when I drink and then my body is trying to play catch up the next day? It  only happens when I'm in the hangover sweet-spot though.


can I play w/ it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I've become CH, except he gets laid more often.


*hueheuyeheuehuyehuehu*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BehindtheShadow said:


> Hmm hopeless.....
> How are you?


IT'S BTS BTS CAME TO THE ABYSS

MY LIFE

GOT 10000% BETTER

omg BTS how are you hun???


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> can I play w/ it?



Too late, I just busted a massive nut. You'll have to wait awhile. It was actually kind of bad because I shot so hard it went across the room and hit one of my sister's old hiking boots. So I had take a sponge and some diluted bleach to em. Don't think I'll tell her that I came on her shoes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Too late, I just busted a massive nut. You'll have to wait awhile. It was actually kind of bad because I shot so hard it went across the room and hit one of my sister's old hiking boots. So I had take a sponge and some diluted bleach to em. Don't think I'll tell her that I came on her shoes.


lol omg

I love when the load shoots real far

that's hot

you should make some lockdown jerkoff vids they are very hot esp when the guys are hot and should be getting laid but it's lockdown and they're all like ARRRRGHHH UHHHHH UHHHH OMMMMMMMMMMURRRGHGHHH *splooge*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol omg
> 
> I love when the load shoots real far
> 
> that's hot
> 
> you should make some lockdown jerkoff vids they are very hot esp when the guys are hot and should be getting laid but it's lockdown and they're all like ARRRRGHHH UHHHHH UHHHH OMMMMMMMMMMURRRGHGHHH *splooge*



Well, guess it's time to make an Onlyfans account lol. It seriously rocketed out. I call those "impregnater" shots. I think it's because I waited a few days until I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Well, guess it's time to make an Onlyfans account lol. It seriously rocketed out. I call those "impregnater" shots. I think it's because I waited a few days until I couldn't take it anymore.


ooh that's so hot.  

I sometimes do that and get off and it's electric.  Sometimes I get off in minutes.  Sometimes I don't even get to warn them with I'M CUMMINNNGAHHHHHHHHHHHHGthrhrhghrhgh


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ooh that's so hot.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

LadyAlkaline said:


> Country style ribs (essentially pork shoulder cut into fat strips)
> 
> I'm not worried about it turning out, I have an irrational fear of things under pressure.


Sounds pretty awesome. Howd they turn out?

Yea im not real fond of pressure either.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Sounds pretty awesome. Howd they turn out?
> 
> Yea im not real fond of pressure either.


They were delicious. I decided to just slow cook them in the oven for 3 hours with vinegar and BBQ sauce.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Shoutout to all of yall from my home.

I wish with my heart full and speak good energy into the air right now for all of you to feel the waves of strength and joy to keep you sustained mentally and physically through this difficult and strange time.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My sister shops for booze like a high school freshman. Whatever though, we are going for it. 

@ghostandthedarknes body shots


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Shoutout to all of yall from my home.
> 
> I wish with my heart full and speak good energy into the air right now for all of you to feel the waves of strength and joy to keep you sustained mentally and physically through this difficult and strange time.
> 
> ✌


Joking aside, your vibes tell me you'd be able to guide me through a trip to heal my PTSD


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Shoutout to all of yall from my home.
> 
> I wish with my heart full and speak good energy into the air right now for all of you to feel the waves of strength and joy to keep you sustained mentally and physically through this difficult and strange time.
> 
> ✌


I just took 3 tabs of acid what do I do?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just took 3 tabs of acid what do I do?


bong rips iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My guide bailed 

Why is your beard on fire?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1) smoke a lot of weed
2) go outside
3) get your dick (slash vagina) wet

= profit


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> 1) smoke a lot of weed
> 2) go outside
> 3) get your dick (slash vagina) wet
> 
> = profit


Slash my vagina?

Edit: I'm bleeding


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am back from hell bitches, back to the saddle, on fire, it's been a long time, I know, I have also missed you dear degenerates.. I did a little trip to guarantee my trips you know


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol.

Be kind to the vagina.

Are you really tripping? 3 tabs?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Be kind to the vagina.
> 
> Are you really tripping? 3 tabs?


No I just have a terribly dark sense of humor.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just took 3 tabs of acid what do I do?



Let Jose guides you though the valley of the secret pleasures, fire in Babilonia


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> Let Jose guides you though the valley of the secret pleasures, fire in Babilonia


I am so fucking down.

Do I get my dick sucked?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

LadyAlkaline said:


> Do I get my dick sucked?



you have a dick?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lady A is just shitting on mad dicks RN.

I can't even keep up with it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> you have a dick?


Yes, metaphorically. It is a metaphorical extension of me. It is quite large.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It is quite large. 
It is quite large. 
It is quite large. 
It is quite large. 
It is quite large. 
It is quite large.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes, metaphorically. It is a metaphorical extension of me. It is quite large.



Oh yeah baby I am getting excited with this metaphorical conversation, now I want to see this metaphorical dick spitting on my face, call me your bitch!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> Oh yeah baby I am getting excited with this metaphorical conversation, now I want to see this metaphorical dick spitting on my face, call me your bitch!


YOUR BITCH!

edit: this was funny as fuck to me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Edit: I'm bleeding


This was never a problem for me when I was into vagina. 

If blood was a turnoff I'd have never gotten into anal.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> This was never a problem for me when I was into vagina.
> 
> If blood was a turnoff I'd have never gotten into anal.


How hard are you fucking those asses? Jesus Christ


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I need to go right now to the nudie thread to see your pictures again because uau, I need to see where this dick fits exactly


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Slash my vagina?
> 
> Edit: I'm bleeding


those do that ever month iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> those do that ever month iirc


Yeah unless you're one of them old bitches


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Man it's a hot one.
Like 7 inches from the mid-day sun._


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> _Man it's a hot one.
> Like 7 inches from the mid-day sun._


Fucking love that song


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> holy shit so many dicks on that thread before your picture


My photos aren't up there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> How hard are you fucking those asses? Jesus Christ


However hard they can take it.  Normally it's the size that causes tearing not the motion.  

I like for them to enjoy it so if I'm going too fast/hard I slow down.  

If I just wanted to mechanically get off I'd jerk it.  I'm in it for their pleasure as much as mine.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

LadyAlkaline said:


> My photos aren't up there



I saw that's why i deleted my comment, probably it was in my dreams that I saw you


----------



## jose ribas da silva

LadyAlkaline said:


> My photos aren't up there



they should be


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> they should be


They were up there for a few days and I took them down. They were good pics, definitely memorable


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you today lady

I am really tired


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you today lady
> 
> I am really tired


I'm doing pretty good. I have had a productive day 

Getting any tail later?


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> My sister shops for booze like a high school freshman. Whatever though, we are going for it.
> 
> @ghostandthedarknes body shots



sweet Jesus


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm doing pretty good. I have had a productive day
> 
> Getting any tail later?


Hopefully so.  He likes to keep me hanging until the last minute. 

It's been a YES last two nights in a row.  Probably longer. 

If I had to guess he'll come by later.  He is really enthralled with me.


----------



## Mysterier

Something inside you emerges....an innate, indwelling peace, stillness, aliveness. 
It is the unconditioned, who you are in your essence. 
It is what you had been looking for in the love object. It is yourself. #FapFest2020


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Something inside you emerges....an innate, indwelling peace, stillness, aliveness.
> It is the unconditioned, who you are in your essence.
> It is what you had been looking for in the love object. It is yourself. #FapFest2020


Love is a two way street.  Objects cannot love me.  

*if they could life would be a lot easier
my love HEROIN and I would run off into the sunset for one last hurrah and I'd be dead forever*
rip vampyr koffin
heil life eternal


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Fucking Reported.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna dab and think about real life and the cry machine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

y'all unfamiliar with the shit hole country RSA is

WE HAVE TO RESCUE BTS

DONATE TO THE RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND TODAY
YOUR DONATION COULD BE THE TIPPING POINT TO BANKROLL BTS' AND HER HUSBAND'S ESCAPE FROM RSA


----------



## LadyAlkaline

An older gentleman wanted to get a bit shitty today and tell my husband that he quoted him $100 plus a table saw that he wanted to barter. He was shown the signed estimate and begrudgingly came up with the other $300, commenting that my husband made over $100/hr. 

PSA: 🗣🗣🗣🗣🗣🗣

When you pay a skilled tradesman for their work and comment on how much they've pocketed per hour, please keep this in mind: You are not paying us for the 5 hours worth of work. You are paying us for the 20 years of experience that gives us the ability to expertly complete that job in 5 hours.  There have been days that I've made $800. Try to do the work I do and then you'll be calling me to fix it ✌


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> y'all unfamiliar with the shit hole country RSA is
> 
> WE HAVE TO RESCUE BTS
> 
> DONATE TO THE RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND TODAY
> YOUR DONATION COULD BE THE TIPPING POINT TO BANKROLL BTS' AND HER HUSBAND'S ESCAPE FROM RSA


The sale of alcohol and tobacco is prohibited ? Ive seen enough, start the fund !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> An older gentleman wanted to get a bit shitty today and tell my husband that he quoted him $100 plus a table saw that he wanted to barter. He was shown the signed estimate and begrudgingly came up with the other $300, commenting that my husband made over $100/hr.
> 
> PSA: 🗣🗣🗣🗣🗣🗣
> 
> When you pay a skilled tradesman for their work and comment on how much they've pocketed per hour, please keep this in mind: You are not paying us for the 5 hours worth of work. You are paying us for the 20 years of experience that gives us the ability to expertly complete that job in 5 hours.  There have been days that I've made $800. Try to do the work I do and then you'll be calling me to fix it ✌


RIGHT???

Professionals earn more because they can do it better, quicker, faster, NOW.  

I never complain about a price for a job.  If anything I'll complain about being unemployed but that's not YOUR fault.  TRUMP OWES ME ONE MORE COVID CHECK, A JOB AND A GUN.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> The sale of alcohol and tobacco is prohibited ? Ive seen enough, start the fund !


This!


----------



## MemphisX3

Mysterier said:


> Do you mean I wasn't exalted in remembrance while I took a hiatus? Motherfuckers.


Yea who you used to be


----------



## Mysterier

MemphisX3 said:


> Yea who you used to be



What?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Huh?


----------



## MemphisX3

I thought maybe you had changed your user name because i dont remember you either


----------



## MemphisX3

Mysterier said:


> What?


Como?


----------



## Mysterier

No, I didn't.


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> Huh?


Eh?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

que??


----------



## MemphisX3

Mysterier said:


> No, I didn't.


God damn dude you dont have to be so confrontational. 

Take a chill pill
Pull up a bean bag chair
Spin around three times on one foot and sing show tunes.


Just calm down.




Like way down.  


<------youre here






















<-----we need you way down here


----------



## Shady's Fox

nmm...

shady?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Shady's Fox

hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


>



Crunk ain't dead, true. But no one mentions the pioneers..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Ya?


----------



## Mysterier

MemphisX3 said:


> God damn dude you dont have to be so confrontational.
> 
> Take a chill pill
> Pull up a bean bag chair
> Spin around three times on one foot and sing show tunes.
> 
> 
> Just calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like way down.
> 
> 
> <------youre here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----we need you way down here



I'll be where the fuck I want to be, Carlton.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> God damn dude you dont have to be so confrontational.
> 
> Take a chill pill
> Pull up a bean bag chair
> Spin around three times on one foot and sing show tunes.
> 
> 
> Just calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like way down.
> 
> 
> <------youre here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----we need you way down here


I have a bean bag chair. I'm going couch shopping Tuesday and will be happy to loan out my bean bag to the Abyss


----------



## Shady's Fox

WE GETTIN A BIT CRAZY HEREEEEEEE

AM SWININ MA LEGSSSSS

I DO WHAT I WANTTTTT


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> WE GETTIN A BIT CRAZY HEREEEEEEE
> 
> AM SWININ MA LEGSSSSS
> 
> I DO WHAT I WANTTTTT


Pandemonium


----------



## MemphisX3

Mysterier said:


> I'll be where the fuck I want to be, Carlton.


I don't know this carlton guy but I am sure he would be just as offended as I am to know that you have mistaken me for him, frank.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Crunk ain't dead, true. But no one mentions the pioneers..


Give me my 19 seconds back


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Pandemonium



Or Limbo. When you're caught between the middle and real world.


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have a bean bag chair. I'm going couch shopping Tuesday and will be happy to loan out my bean bag to the Abyss


That thing would wreak of meth and bad decisions quick


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Give me my 19 seconds back



You may hate it man but they started this emo-rap thing. I am still scene, I still love'em. Se7en.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> You may hate it man but they started this emo-rap thing. I am still scene, I still love'em. Se7en.


Yea, you're right; I hate it.


----------



## Mysterier

I am cos-playing as Uncle Fester's love interest from Addams Family Values.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

White ppl sure do hate face masks

Its like they think being white makes them immune from The COVID


----------



## Captain.Heroin

3 nights in a row pow pow pow

mmm

win


----------



## DopeM

Just had mAh nut interrupted bc tripping too hard & not even madddd

*In my best cap voice*


----------



## DopeM

Shit is fire rn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Just had mAh nut interrupted bc tripping too hard & not even madddd
> 
> *In my best cap voice*


lol

i absolutely love when tripping sex and you don't need to cum or can't because too high

that shit's good, been there

also been tripping and came multiple times, always a good time

i came tonight it was pretty good

whatcha enjoyin?  i am partial towards certain psychs as I've gone on about before lul.  I am listening to black metal and chilling w/ love interest... he'll probably stick around for another half hour


----------



## DopeM

Mushroom tea and mdma some fresh live resin from the yard tops er off


Oya Percocet bc labor'd today and was too tight .

First yer perky 

Then

Yer set

Perkyset


----------



## SS373dOH

Fookin druggies.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Captain.Heroin said:


> IT'S BTS BTS CAME TO THE ABYSS
> 
> MY LIFE
> 
> GOT 10000% BETTER
> 
> omg BTS how are you hun???



Hey CH 
Am OK x


----------



## Shady's Fox

I remember BTS

the fat goblin nurse
 haha


----------



## SS373dOH

Now be nice shady.

Dont make me get your mother.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning all


----------



## DopeM

Mornun


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BehindtheShadow said:


> Hey CH
> Am OK x


STAY SAFE  I would send you a care package if it wasn't impossible or cost prohibitive at the moment (I am cash strapped right now but that might change)

wish you were here because at least US has decent financial packages for citizens; I can't imagine no alc/tobacco sales in RSA.  Totalitarian measures to the extreme IMO.  

They could set a minimum purchase of a large quantity so you had 2-3+ weeks worth at a time I WOULDN'T BE OPPOSED?  There can be a rational in-between?  Surely black market = COVID transmission for some... scary.  8( 

lots of


----------



## Shady's Fox

SS373dOH said:


> Now be nice shady.
> 
> Dont make me get your mother.




She's trying to find her flip-flops.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

evening here

but good to see you all esp. dopem and coffee

very cool people


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and shady and cox have grown on me too they're nice to see around  hope you guys are having a good day


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> and shady and cox have grown on me too they're nice to see around  hope you guys are having a good day


Thank you  I'm sitting on Tinder trying to find a cuddle buddy for tonight, I might be on to one already 2 miles from where I live too


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> STAY SAFE  I would send you a care package if it wasn't impossible or cost prohibitive at the moment (I am cash strapped right now but that might change)
> 
> wish you were here because at least US has decent financial packages for citizens; I can't imagine no alc/tobacco sales in RSA.  Totalitarian measures to the extreme IMO.
> 
> They could set a minimum purchase of a large quantity so you had 2-3+ weeks worth at a time I WOULDN'T BE OPPOSED?  There can be a rational in-between?  Surely black market = COVID transmission for some... scary.  8(
> 
> lots of


Even with the ban on the sales of alcohol and tabacco, it hasn't stopped the sales so to speak. Now its all just blackmarket so to speak and ridiculous exspensive.

But they did mention something on the news that we will be allowed to set a amount of wine per household for deliveries only but how thats gonna work or if it ever happens will have to see. Plus i wash/sanitize all products i get.

Sidenote: where is my milf when i need one for come down sex


----------



## schizopath

This horror movie was weird as fuck but I havent seen such a good movie in a long time


----------



## Coxenormous

See, just gotta be positive and people pick up on that shit....


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> See, just gotta be positive and people pick up on that shit....


Im too positive and people think Im retardet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Thank you  I'm sitting on Tinder trying to find a cuddle buddy for tonight, I might be on to one already 2 miles from where I live too


that's nice, you look pretty cute i imagine some girl is gonna go for it


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Im too positive and people think Im retardet


I also spam them with my videos hahahahaha.... Not really tho, I show them one they instantly like me no joke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

well go get some

i know i did tonight and will probably go to sleep soon

i ate well too :censored: trying to eat less sucks


----------



## Coxenormous

How to get any female that smokes weed to suck your dick


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> I also spam them with my videos hahahahaha.... Not really tho, I show them one they instantly like me no joke


Yeah right. When somebody whines to me my favorite saying is "atleast its not dangerous".


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Yeah right. When somebody whines to me my favorite saying is "atleast its not dangerous".


Myn is...


----------



## Coxenormous

Poor Carol


----------



## Coxenormous

EL OH EL... The irony in these posts. What is God telling me?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ahhh oh yes I fucked 4x and am all reeelllaaxxed like I took a benzo.

Sometimes you just gotta work it out imo

omg

pent up sexual aggression alleviated... omg.  listening to black metal.  probably going to sleep soon.  video games seem like work (but probably will when waking up)


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

Welp! Time to call U-Haul....


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> video games seem like work


The curse of speed iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous

The whole album is dope


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


Aggressive music has an catharsis feeling to me. Thats why I also talk about so much stuff I shouldnt.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Aggressive music has an catharsis feeling to me. Thats why I also talk about so much staff I shouldnt.


Try working out to it... It gives me motivation esp the Angry/Aggressive shit.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Aggressive music has an catharsis feeling to me. Thats why I also talk about so much staff I shouldnt.


here you go


----------



## Coxenormous

These guys are kinda new... But damn... The Aggression is real


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> here you go


Damn I have completely missed this song


----------



## schizopath

Cause if I had a heart I wouldnt wear it on my fucking sleeve


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Cause if I had a heart I wouldnt wear it on my fucking sleeve


Having a good heart will get you a long way man... listen to these vocals


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


I tested positive? How could that have happened?


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Having a good heart will get you a long way man


I know. I am unable to fake but I can just not show.


----------



## Coxenormous

Back to rap.,. Enough head banging for now


----------



## Coxenormous

When even the Rap has you like....


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> ahhh oh yes I fucked 4x and am all reeelllaaxxed like I took a benzo.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta work it out imo
> 
> omg
> 
> pent up sexual aggression alleviated... omg.  listening to black metal.  probably going to sleep soon.  video games seem like work (but probably will when waking up)


Jealous, wish I had a good long fuck for my come down early this morning. But alas.
Gonna knock myself out just now with some triazolam, fuck this.


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> Gonna knock myself out just now with some triazolam, fuck this.


You still got drugs my nibba. I got nothing. Infact you got like the most dope of anyone on this site, LOL.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

FUCK IM GETTING VYVANSE FOR HALF FREE. MY ABSOLUTE FUCKING FAVORITE LOVELY STIM. WAY BETTER THAN ADDERALL.


----------



## schizopath

You posted Dark Light today? Thats a top 10 trap song.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> You posted Dark Light today? Thats a top 10 trap song.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Kids nowadays... RIP P


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Kids nowadays... RIP P


Jou jou


----------



## schizopath

Its all fun and games until people who you have shown different versions of yourself meet you simultaneously


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I 


schizopath said:


> You still got drugs my nibba. I got nothing. Infact you got like the most dope of anyone on this site, LOL.


I would share if I could.


----------



## schizopath

Its been two hours after I first heard Im scoring some lisdexamphetamine


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ayyy i got 27 "lisdex" as well.

I reckon it's good for a long grind.


----------



## schizopath

Your stash is the stimmers dream iirc


----------



## Specified

Wheres ch?


----------



## schizopath

Last time I took elvanse I was kicked out of a flight. Now Im getting them for 33% of the price.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Your stash is the stimmers dream iirc



All i need are more kpins and weed and i'm good.

The weed i'll wait until the days before i get off and buy an ounce of flower.


----------



## schizopath

I think Im finally done with the weed. I cant loop anymore, I KNOW it makes my psychotic like almost every time. Benzo withdrawals aint fucking worth it anymore either. Had the worst time of my life after quitting them and still taking them weekly.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's a shame - weed is like a fix-all for me.

Im going to literally take 2 puffs of some chronic and a 1mg pin.


----------



## schizopath

Meh, I still got the hard drugs   It used to be fun getting high and making people laugh. Last time I laughed uncontrollably at the word homeless. The waves are trying to tell me something.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, i remember you saying that.

I told my boys at the house i'd smoke them up big time. They're all pumped for me to get off.

Thing is i'll probably be spun the fuck out.

_No rest for crosstops in my mind.
On my own, here we go._


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, but you can take it. I could too but my friends dont want to see me psychotic anymore. And they are right. Its not worth it.

Also about the waves, I talked about vyvanse just 2 days ago for the first time in long ass months. Then Im suddenly getting them for half free. When you are this much in sync with the universe you dont need to give a fuck.


----------



## Specified

Pool


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> Pool


----------



## Shady's Fox

Specified said:


> Pool



*wHeRes sHaDy?*


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> *wHeRes sHaDy?*


*Im showing to the cameras that I really dont care*


----------



## Specified

Shady's Fox said:


> *wHeRes sHaDy?*


Shaaaaady....aftermathy


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> Pool





Specified said:


> Shaaaaady....aftermathy


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


>


All my money spent hahahahaha


----------



## schizopath

But thats okay, cause Im still fly


----------



## Specified

Shayyyyydeee.....aftermath


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have a bean bag chair. I'm going couch shopping Tuesday and will be happy to loan out my bean bag to the Abyss


those make an awful mess when they brake iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I don't know this carlton guy but I am sure he would be just as offended as I am to know that you have mistaken me for him, frank.


seems like you just don't know anything going on around here. jeeeeeeeez


----------



## BK38




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Open American you fucking fucks


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

1). Hates her job
2). Stoned AF
3). Knows you're taking a picture of her


----------



## CFC

MrsGamp said:


> Oh God a long time..from August last year til February this year, I was either in a women's shelter or in hospital having surgery on my fucked up leg.
> It took two operations to fix the leg, but it's still no good.
> I feel like Judas Iscariot because I am trying to get criminal compensation. Even though it won't cost Mr Shit a cent personally, I feel like everything I tell the lawyer is a lie.
> Of course I've been told I'm a fucked up liar and the "real abuser" incessantly, by Mr Shit himself of course. You know it ain't true intellectually, but you get so conditioned into the "loyalty" trick that it's hard to hear yourself telling people the appalling truth.



Aww that sucks and sounds really shitty MrsGamp  Not surprised you're not feeling on top of the world. Hopefully posting here among this degenerate bunch of reprobates and outcasts is helping you feel a little more connected to something outside your own situation. I've often found that reading about other's car crash lives can be kinda comforting in a way


----------



## schizopath

Just updated my bios so I can play overwatch. Gonna eat something fast before the elvanse starts working.

CAUSE IM STILL FLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should post on the nudie thread here. You’ll feel better.


lmao


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just now read @The Wizard of the Creek's signature.

Mine sorta says the same thing.

Great minds, my man!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

@The Wizard of the Creek 

Yesterday I was watching How I met your mother and I remembered you


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should post on the nudie thread here. You’ll feel better.
> 
> —Wizard





schizopath said:


> lmao


I also use this same tactic "have sex with me. Im gonna make you orgasm so hard½½½


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Should I leave or should I stay at home?

As Brazil becomes the epicenter of the pandemic, apps such as tinder and others are better than ever.. i can spend 24 hours in these apps, but no place to go... and the risk of catching the virus, oh god, this is an ordeal


----------



## schizopath

Stay at home, man.


----------



## schizopath

Excuse my evil twin


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Stay at home, man.



I am going crazy, this pandemic will stay with us a long time, at least until the end of the year, there is no way to keep social distance during a year, how about the mental health?


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


The woman has existential dread written all over her face


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> The woman has existential dread written all over her face



she has an ordinary job, work too much only make little money, that's why, this is a so-called capitalist-caused dread


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> The woman has existential dread written all over her face


nah man. she's really cool


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> how about the mental health?


iirc train one of your parrots to become your therapist.

Youre right. We got it fairly easy over here. Gonna see my grandma soon for the first time in months.


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> she has an ordinary job, work too much only make little money, that's why, this is a so-called capitalist-caused dread


Youre right. You grow used to everything. I really think losing my apartment could be the best thing ever happen to me.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> iirc train one of your parrots to become your therapist.



man, i can tell you, I am nothing without these parrots, I simply LOVE THEM, I love spending time with them, they are  so intelligent, they love pranks, birds are a great companionship


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> man, i can tell you, I am nothing without these parrots, I simply LOVE THEM, I love spending time with them, they so intelligent, they love pranks, birds are a great companionship


Teach them to copy the most beautiful sound of all time, womens moans.


----------



## schizopath

at 80% cause Im likely to score the amount of codeine that my liver can handle but my opioid receptors will have trouble with


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Teach them to copy the most beautiful sound of all time, womens moans.



Man they are jealous of me, they don't like my friends or my girlfriends, they want all my attention, they don't want to divide me, they are quite dependent on me, because I have raised them. I taught them everything they know, they know how to find food, how to fly, how to speak, how to interact with anteaters, dogs, monkeys, serpents... they are my children


----------



## schizopath

"Schizophrenia as parasitic behaviour manipulation". Iirc theres no chance Im really a psychopath.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6953588/


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> "Schizophrenia as parasitic behaviour manipulation". Iirc theres no chance Im really a psychopath.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6953588/



do you have toxoplasmose?


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> do you have toxoplasmose?


I dont think so. Autism atleast.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> I dont think so. Autism atleast.



because the paper you have posted is about toxoplasma


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> because the paper you have posted is about toxoplasma


Yeah. It might be the selective mind/memory/etc.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> at 80% cause Im likely to score the amount of codeine that my liver can handle but my opioid receptors will have trouble with


Fuck I havent had codeine in little over a year (I had it few days before my kidneys almost gave up) and Im not getting it now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> The curse of speed iirc


I did *so much more* video games when tweaking.. now I'm like responsible and doing important shit and stuff 

*sadface*

i had a few beers last night and was hazy waking up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Jealous, wish I had a good long fuck for my come down early this morning. But alas.
> Gonna knock myself out just now with some *triazolam*, fuck this.


I *love that one*...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> Wheres ch?


asleep

sun woke me up.... fuckin' sun...


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> asleep


The skeletons at my closet are becoming ghosts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Should I leave or should I stay at home?
> 
> As Brazil becomes the epicenter of the pandemic, apps such as tinder and others are better than ever.. i can spend 24 hours in these apps, but no place to go... and the risk of catching the virus, oh god, this is an ordeal


Honestly?  I couldn't tell you.  It looks like Brazil is going to continually be a terrible epicenter of covid-19 thanks to Bolsonaro calling it "just a flu".  

If you cannot self-quarantine I would not stay with your parents. 

Even going to the market/store could be dangerous... stay safe, man.  I know the stress is real.  It sucks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am going crazy, this pandemic will stay with us a long time, at least until the end of the year, there is no way to keep social distance during a year, how about the mental health?


I know.  I have friends who couldn't do like 1 or 2 days (around tons of other people).  I have other friends who couldn't do 4 days by themselves without getting mentally unwell (and they are *a normally ridiculously happy* and well adjusted person)... I myself did a few weeks and it was not good for my mental health... and then I was like DONE WITH THAT SHIT.  

I don't live with my parents though; I like @schizopath for his advice to stay at home.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ermagerd I knew today I'd be so tired I would * need not want * coffee.... I so called it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I can’t stand how Italians talk, but when they start singing... hold on to your hats.


Italian boys can get my motor going

but normally  my Hispanics... last night was so great.


----------



## Shady's Fox

unscrew ur hbrain

hug my ememories

burry my memories between the night

and i didn't leave bcz it was  natural enough to it was

waitin trains who haven't left and we mistake the rails where we learn what paralels in the scissors mean

and the windows swallows walls..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I took a picture of myself today and actually loved it.


----------



## BK38

Awwwww yis, downloading Civ 6 for free. Bye bye productivity. I hope I can run it on my pc...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

over 10 mins waiting on cs:go round

fucccc that

i'lll have COVFEFE first



Shady's Fox said:


>


as I watched that clip I couldn't help but think Erich Generic


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> as I watched that clip I couldn't help but think Erich Generic




whenever you're savage

i am gonna reply with this shit


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


>



Cool, I'm not sure I understand though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I fucking hate America.  They're reopening the dumbest shit things like hair salons. 
...and churches...

come the FUCC on

people DO NOT GET THE FLU LATE INTO THE SUMMER LIKE THIS, this is NOT normal, what THE FUCK was the point of the lockdown if we're just going to go get the virus anyways? 

HERD IMMUNITY WOULD HAVE WORKED MONTHS AGO.  WE TOOK A DIFFERENT APPROACH. 

Tons of wasted effort and $.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna start making COVFEFE and hopefully can vidya game


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## schizopath

LUL, I saw an ex and 2 friends on a visit to shop.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

all the idiots goin to church

gonna get the wuhan flu


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> all the idiots goin to church
> 
> gonna get the wuhan flu


but you cannot have a miraculous healing without an illness iirc


----------



## Mysterier

White Jeezus shall lie the holy handeth upon thy suff'ring.

By the way, I finally saw 2012... I hope the Mayans were wrong.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mal3volent

Shit weeds ran.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Shit weeds ran.


hi mal how are you doin bb


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> hi mal how are you doin bb



plant shit seeds you get shit weeds cap. 
ive been planting shit seeds my whole life so what did I expect?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> plant shit seeds you get shit weeds cap.
> ive been planting shit seeds my whole life so what did I expect?


clones r better or so I'm told iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> plant shit seeds you get shit weeds cap.
> ive been planting shit seeds my whole life so what did I expect?


it's ok bb you will find the right man who will be like a quick 3 month indoor grow tons of nugs in ur face iirc



dunno if "shit weed" is a metaphor for men or actual weed

so i'm goin with both


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw i love stoner girls

with them deep liberal feels and save the planet/animal vibes

them ladies are hot






yeah baby i will pack ur next bowl


----------



## Mysterier

I'd whisk her.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Mysterier said:


> I'd whisk her.


id dip her


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sittin' here sweatin' thinkin about sex

in before covid peak #2


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

skip flip n dip but not in that order


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

she make the Pope kick out a stained glass window


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want to fuck at least 1 more time 

before self quarantining 

because I am sure the covid comin' back

i don't want that shit again

so tired of the sickness


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she make the Pope kick out a stained glass window


 stealing this forever


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t understand people that ‘worship’ shit! If I was ‘God’, I would not people ‘worshipping’ me?!


that's true unless it was GG allin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

butt craving intensifies

i really need to put a ring on it because i'm just head over heels for him

but he prolly want to keep playin' the field cuz he think he still young


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he just touched base

[*jumps up and down erratically*]


----------



## Shady's Fox

aham


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna lose my mind if I can't get him back over here today I need that perfect little BUTT

i'm just a love machine


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re correct sir. For other people, this is GT Allin:


Yeah he was balls out nuts


----------



## Mysterier

[Unscheduled Ad #1]

"I fell out of a tree." 

_*Verizon *_

-----------------------

You may resume your content.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[listens to black metal and hails satan]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HE'S CUMMING


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> HE'S CUMMING


Jesus? because I'm really not prepared according to what I've heard.....


----------



## schizopath

Back. It seems that I didnt lose the money that the cops will pay me back. Im gonna call them at the morning and say that there was propably an issue with my bank address.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re correct sir. For other people, this is GG Allin:


so great so funny, GG played In my dad's band for a short tour back in the day, tour got cut for trashing hotel rooms , I don't know my dad but my mom said GG smelled real bad she said he didnt shower in something like a year


----------



## Coxenormous

This made my fucking night


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

fucked
like
a
rock
star

twerking it in the club feeling when u just wigglin around in the bed

oh yiss


----------



## Coxenormous

N


Hylight said:


>


nooooo you did it, u got me.


----------



## Coxenormous

Once again found another LOL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

my usually Christian neighbors are out on their deck with this as loud as it can go.




it's 85 degrees, mostly sunny and a slight breeze. i can only assume with all this no church thing that they have discovered alcohol. hahahaha.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> my usually Christian neighbors are out on their deck with this as loud as it can go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's 85 degrees, mostly sunny and a slight breeze. i can only assume with all this no church thing that they have discovered alcohol. hahahaha.


It has Christian in the name, deffo 100% Jesus approved


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> It has Christian in the name, deffo 100% Jesus approved


i hate that song.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he came, i came, it was good

listening to black metal, coffee, he thinkin about comin back tonight *oooo*

i love it, want some more of it

trying to decide what I want to hamberder


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hate that song.


Any particular reason?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i know what i want to eat

and my fat ass just wanna eat a lot

so i am drinking more coffee


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Any particular reason?


nope. it was really popular and i hated it first time i heard it. the band actually had a few good songs tho. this was high school days


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think i know what i want to eat
> 
> and my fat ass just wanna eat a lot
> 
> so i am drinking more coffee


i bought some Mccafe coffee grounds.  very good imo.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


use it for fert to grow weed iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i bought some Mccafe coffee grounds.  very good imo.


i remember back in the day they used newman's or whatever

tasted good in store

this was before covid when i was poor af

i likes my imported beans :D


----------



## Coxenormous

I love the music video


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i bought some Mccafe coffee grounds.  very good imo.


Blasphemy


----------



## mal3volent

I like McDonald's coffee too


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Blasphemy


oh lord, not again.


----------



## MsDiz

I have a date I have a date I havveeeee a date! Woooooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I have a date I have a date I havveeeee a date! Woooooo


DETAILS PLS!!! :D


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> DETAILS PLS!!! :D


He’s a guy that I knew from way back and he’s moved back home from Aus. He’s super hot and intelligent. We are going for drinks in 20 mins.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

this person kept getting closer to me and i'm like

YOUR FACE MASK
DOES NOTHING
COUGH AGAIN AND I WILL HEADBUTT YOU INTO YESTERDAY MOFO

I was so mad

fucking ppl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I feel the need to cough I stay indoors until I CAN BREATHE NORMALLY

who wants to go around spreading pestilence it is GROSS ppl should be ASHAMED of themselves


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> oh lord, not again.


I'm not saying get all fancy and shit, but just try the 4 o'clock coffee at the grocery store. It is the titties.


----------



## deficiT

Captain.Heroin said:


> if I feel the need to cough I stay indoors until I CAN BREATHE NORMALLY
> 
> who wants to go around spreading pestilence it is GROSS ppl should be ASHAMED of themselves



CH for NIH director


----------



## schizopath

Summerstyle. This should be enough proof that Schizopath =


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Summerstyle. This should be enough proof that Schizopath =


Clean your mirror you fucking hobo


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> Clean your mirror you fucking hobo


Thats not his mirror, hes just taking a quick selfie during a home invasion.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Thats not his mirror, hes just taking a quick selfie during a home invasion.


Home alone ass shit


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Here boobie boobie..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@schizopath 

I took a super secret robber picture in the dark can I be an alien too?


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Coxenormous

My tall ass "Hated in Fortwayne"


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Coxenormous

He should write a book...


----------



## Coxenormous

oh my god.... ROFL


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Let's learn how to make Pizza!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Let's learn how to make Pizza!


i got a killer pizza recipe

1 Phone
1 Debit or Credit Card
Beer (Optional) but not really


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i got a killer pizza recipe
> 
> 1 Phone
> 1 Debit or Credit Card
> Beer (Optional) but not really


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

"Hey man....... Am I driving okay..........." "I think we're parked man....."


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s fucking great!
> 
> One of these guys played in my Dad’s band for over a year:


nice


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s fucking great!
> 
> One of these guys played in my Dad’s band for over a year:


I might have clicked the unfollow button by mistake I clicked it again but I'm not sure, I'm still getting to know how shit works around here


----------



## schizopath

Wadup wadup


----------



## schizopath

*Cant pay my rent
All my money spent
But thats okay
Cause Im still fly*


----------



## schizopath

Spent almost 4 hours at my friends place. Just 2 guys and 1 milf talking about life and shit.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should post on the nudie thread here. You’ll feel better.
> 
> —Wizard


Nudie thread??
If it involves photos, I can't - I've got no tech except this shitty old iPad and I can't upload any photos to this website, which is a shame.


----------



## Specified

Memememememememememememe


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Spent almost 4 hours at my friends place. Just 2 guys and 1 milf talking about life and shit.


Gang bang?


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> imjur.com is your best friend!


Yeah I've tried that but can't seem to get it work ...I think this little iPad is just too old to do it...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MrsGamp said:


> Yeah I've tried that but can't seem to get it work ...I think this little iPad is just too old to do it...


Imgbb

Show us your boobies lady


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Gang bang?


Just 3 friends talking about life and death. I opened up about my dissociative issues and shit. My friend talked about how our mutual friend is a shit tier person. The lady talked about her fucked up ex marriage.


----------



## deficiT

Smoked a dipper for the first time tonight. Which is weird considering all the dissociatives I've done. I'm phencyclidineing it up. Only took three hits but it's a big gnarly cig. And got some blow. How should I make the party in my head better??


----------



## MrsGamp

LadyAlkaline said:


> Imgbb
> 
> Show us your boobies lady


My boobs are great given that I'm probably old enough to be everybody's mother. I wish I could upload them.


----------



## Mysterier

[Unscheduled Ad #2]

"My phone is a telephone."

_*Verizon*_

-----------------------

You may resume your content.


----------



## Stark

MrsGamp said:


> I'm probably old enough to be everybody's mother



Doubt it, there are quite a number of us broken-down old burnouts still kicking around here.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I forgot about how sleeping in bed with my husband is like rolling around in bed with a carton of rotten eggs. Everything he eats is turned into a stinky fucking weapon


----------



## deficiT

Ive been boogie in and that's all right. Cause I'm the booogie man and I do what I can


----------



## LadyAlkaline

It is hard to be lady like when I am woken up every few hours by a jet stream of diarrhea fumes to my face 

I'm gonna get him a carbon filter butt plug


----------



## deficiT

Geez my brain has now become a Clif bar


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

deficiT said:


> Ive been boogie in and that's all right. Cause I'm the booogie man and I do what I can


time for this boogie man to boogie


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

deficiT said:


> Geez my brain has now become a Clif bar


I love cliff bar


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I'm crashing goodnight moon.... I mean bluelight feind club see you all 2 marr (A)


----------



## deficiT

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @LadyAlkaline: this:




That's toooooo heaaavvy........


I'm sinking, dont be light


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *edit*
> 
> This is for u


Thanks! I am going to make this my theme song-for-the-day. Maybe the week. Good ole KC....


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> *Cant pay my rent
> All my money spent
> But thats okay
> Cause Im still fly*


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Technopirate

whats yalls drug of choice, i love speed


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Anybody else ever microwaved a honey bun with a slice of cheese on it? 

I know, sounds fucked up. I thought that the first time i heard it too. But its pretty fucking tasty.


----------



## deficiT

Technopirate said:


> whats yalls drug of choice, i love speed



I could never just pick one


----------



## w01fg4ng

If there was a single drug that was a precursor for any drug, I would pursue a degree in chemistry.


----------



## schizopath

You can make hydromorphine out of morphine iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng

And you can make THC from CBG


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Captain.Heroin said:


> STAY SAFE  I would send you a care package if it wasn't impossible or cost prohibitive at the moment (I am cash strapped right now but that might change)
> 
> wish you were here because at least US has decent financial packages for citizens; I can't imagine no alc/tobacco sales in RSA.  Totalitarian measures to the extreme IMO.
> 
> They could set a minimum purchase of a large quantity so you had 2-3+ weeks worth at a time I WOULDN'T BE OPPOSED?  There can be a rational in-between?  Surely black market = COVID transmission for some... scary.  8(
> 
> lots of



Indeed would be nice however not happening.
Also a giant mission to claim from our Unemployment Insurance Fund but yeah....
Anyway miss you all xxx


----------



## MsDiz

Date went GREAT! I wasn’t a slut and left him wanting more, surprised I managed this as he was fine as fuck! Alas, it’s a good Monday! Yeooooo!


----------



## Coxenormous

My Date last night


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## MrsGamp

I'm humiliated as all fuck. 
There's a certain grim refusal to kill myself. 
I want to see how much worse it can get.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Anybody else ever microwaved a honey bun with a slice of cheese on it?
> 
> I know, sounds fucked up. I thought that the first time i heard it too. But its pretty fucking tasty.



Vanilla icecream sprinkled with coffee grounds. 

Honey nut Cheerios (no milk). Put melted butter and salt on it just like popcorn.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MrsGamp said:


> I'm humiliated as all fuck.
> There's a certain grim refusal to kill myself.
> I want to see how much worse it can get.



You are because you're doing it consciously, you say these things on purpose. You refuse to connect with real people and instead you shitpost the thread with ''HELP'', well there's no help man. Life's beautiful,  Life's your personal museum, what canvas you choose to store it's up to you, your mind is a garage -- be careful what words/thoughts you store in.


----------



## MrsGamp

Shady's Fox said:


> You are because you're doing it consciously, you say these things on purpose. You refuse to connect with real people and instead you shitpost the thread with ''HELP'', well there's no help man. Life's beautiful, Life's your personal museum, what canvas you choose to store it's up to you, your mind is a garage -- be careful what words/thoughts you store in.


I'd love to connect with real people. There are none available.
I wish I could clear out my "garage" and go with "life is beautiful" but it isn't that simple.
And don't tell me I'm shit-posting or , I dunno what you are getting at, insincere. You're obtuse. If I can't put shit posts about how shit I am on a thread called the Abyss in a social media thing for people with drug and booze issues...what is the fucking point in the first place?


----------



## MrsGamp

Shady's Fox said:


> You are because you're doing it consciously, you say these things on purpose. You refuse to connect with real people and instead you shitpost the thread with ''HELP'', well there's no help man. Life's beautiful, Life's your personal museum, what canvas you choose to store it's up to you, your mind is a garage -- be careful what words/thoughts you store in.


PS some people are having a hard time.
Go check out the snow cat Wendy!
GO CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## Shady's Fox

There's no point in anything. You think it is but that's just you. Belive me, I am too old for these type of conversations, if someone else wants to bite this that's on him. I don't wanna sound superior but having a source of income it's vital, try and get some money, see something beautiful and travel the world. That's the point of life, btw -- to travel the world. There are 2 type of snakes, the one who changes his skin and the one who eats his skin.


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> There's no point in anything. You think it is but that's just you. Belive me, I am too old for these type of conversations, if someone else wants to bite this that's on him. I don't wanna sound superior but having a source of income it's vital, try and get some money, see something beautiful and travel the world. That's the point of life, btw -- to travel the world. There are 2 type of snakes, the one who changes his skin and the one who eats his skin.


Or the ones that have 2 faces/heads like a hydra....


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Does anyone else enjoy kicking dandelions? Picking them up and blowing on them seems too much effort. If you just lightly kick them the little fluffy things still come off.


(Quickfixgrrl is quick fixed again. ☘)


----------



## Coxenormous

Technopirate said:


> whats yalls drug of choice, i love speed


Go or Ice Cream... ADHD reasons


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I need a new rug. I love the one I have though.
Maybe I should just wash it? I guess I'd have to steam clean it. I should. It was expensive.


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I need a new rug. I love the one I have though.
> Maybe I should just wash it? I guess I'd have to steam clean it. I should. It was expensive.


One like this would be dope as hell!


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> There are 2 type of snakes, the one who changes his skin and the one who eats his skin.


You forgot the hybrids iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@PrincessDiz 

How was your date? Are you getting _married_


----------



## schizopath

Today was a good day. I lawyered up and might take my landlord to court to get some compensation. Stupid fuck thought he could beat me.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> One like this would be dope as hell!


 
My current rug is kinda zebra print.. black and white. 
Not sure if the alien would suit my decor


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Today was a good day. I lawyered up and might take my landlord to court to get some compensation. Stupid fuck thought he could beat me.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

How's everyone's Memorial Day going?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> How's everyone's Memorial Day going?



animal crossing and xanax, how about you mr giant cock ?


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> animal crossing and xanax, how about you mr giant cock ?


Just opened my first beer... that’s all I’m really doing today, Xanax does sound fun tho


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous continues his adventure through the day to the Liquor store to get a 5th of whiskey


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Coxenormous continues his adventure through the day to the Liquor store to get a 5th of whiskey


get the quart iirc imho ffs smdh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> @PrincessDiz
> 
> How was your date? Are you getting _married_


Ewwwwwww no! Never!


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Hahahahaha well it’s too late. I got the usual Jim


----------



## Xorkoth

Specified said:


> I want to take every inch of captain's tool



fify



PrincessDiz said:


> Date went GREAT! I wasn’t a slut and left him wanting more, surprised I managed this as he was fine as fuck! Alas, it’s a good Monday! Yeooooo!



Awesome!  Hope something good comes from it. 



MrsGamp said:


> I'm humiliated as all fuck.
> There's a certain grim refusal to kill myself.
> I want to see how much worse it can get.



Sorry hun, just know that only you can allow yourself to feel humiliated.  Shitty people will try to control you and make you feel certain ways because that control makes them feel more powerful than the wretched cretins they really are, but you do not have to give them that power over you.  ❤


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

all the soldiers died for your freedom.  remember that during this lockdown iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

STOP SCREAMING. k?


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> STOP SCREAMING. k?


Huh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Huh


nvrmind......


----------



## Hylight

headaches


----------



## LadyAlkaline

EVERYBODY STOP

THIS

YESSSSS

OMG

I'M MAKING THESE WEDNESDAY TO ACCOMPANY MY FULL SPREAD BREAKFAST 

I AM SO EXCITED 










Paula Deen’s sweet potato biscuits are delicious as a side dish or slathered with honey butter for breakfast.

sweet potato biscuits
Tested & Perfected Recipes

At about four o’clock on Thanksgiving day, when I was knee-deep in cooking, I realized that I had forgotten to buy bread to serve with dinner. It was too late to send my husband to the store, so as soon as my sister walked through the door I handed her a stack of cookbooks and said, “Find an easy biscuit recipe.” Wisely, she settled on these Fluffy Sweet Potato Biscuits from Paula Deen’s Southern Cooking Bible. They were such a hit, my family asked me to make them again for breakfast the next day. I did, and we slathered them with honey butter, which made them even better.

WHAT YOU’LL NEED TO MAKE SWEET POTATO BISCUITS

HOW TO MAKE SWEET POTATO BISCUITS


To begin, boil the sweet potatoes until very soft.

Drain, then mash them with the milk until smooth, and set aside.

Next, combine the flour, sugar, salt and baking powder in the bowl of a food processor.

Add the butter in chunks.

And then process until the mixture resembles coarse meal. (If you don’t want to bother with a food processor, you can also use your hands or a pastry cutter.)

Transfer the flour mixture to a bowl and add the sweet potato mixture.

Fold, adding more milk as necessary, until mixture just holds together.

Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and knead a few times.

Then press the dough into a circle about 3/4-inch high.

Using a biscuit cutter or glass, cut out rounds, then place the biscuits on a parchment lined baking sheet.

Bake for 12-14 minutes, until golden on the bottom and firm to the touch.

Meanwhile, make the honey butter by combining softened butter, honey and cinnamon in a bowl.

Serve the biscuits warm out of the oven with honey butter. Enjoy!




Sweet Potato Biscuits with Honey Butter


Adapted from Paula Deen's Southern Cooking Bible
Paula Deen’s sweet potato biscuits are delicious as a side dish or slathered with honey butter for breakfast.

Servings: Makes about 10 biscuits
Cook Time: 12 Minutes
Total Time: 30 Minutes
INGREDIENTS
FOR THE BISCUITS
3/4 cup cooked mashed sweet potato (from one large sweet potato)
1/3 - 1/2 cup whole milk, as needed
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour, spooned into measuring cup and leveled-off with back edge of knife
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into small chunks

FOR THE HONEY BUTTER
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, softened
2 tablespoons honey
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon


----------



## DopeM

Looks good


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> Looks good


I get way too excited about housewife shit


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> I get way too excited about housewife shit



Does your husband loves you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Date went GREAT! I wasn’t a slut and left him wanting more, surprised I managed this as he was fine as fuck! Alas, it’s a good Monday! Yeooooo!


Good for you!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> I'd love to connect with real people. There are none available.
> I wish I could clear out my "garage" and go with "life is beautiful" but it isn't that simple.
> And don't tell me I'm shit-posting or , I dunno what you are getting at, insincere. You're obtuse. If I can't put shit posts about how shit I am on a thread called the Abyss in a social media thing for people with drug and booze issues...what is the fucking point in the first place?


What's wrong hun?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> all the soldiers died for your freedom.  remember that during this lockdown iirc


lol @ "Freedom"

died for US gov't to remain imperial war power is more like it


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wish he would play with MY stick of butter...

T + 24 hours without sex... already in meltdown mode.


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wish he would play with MY stick of butter...
> 
> T + 24 hours without sex... already in meltdown mode.



I haven't copulated with anyone since September of last year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WE ARE IN THE BEGINNING
OF A WORST IN A CENTURY PANDEMIC
AND ALL YOU CAN DO
IS TALK ABOUT THE MEMES....
...AND GO GOLFING...

...HOW DARE YOU?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> I haven't copulated with anyone since September of last year.


WHY??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Not having sex since September of last year is scarier than covid-19 and I need answers to make sense of this hostile and scary world.


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> Not having sex since September of last year is scarier than covid-19 and I need answers to make sense of this hostile and scary world.



I forgot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> I forgot.


...

did she break your heart?
are you "working on yourself"? 
are you looking for something spiritually fulfilling without meaningless sex?
depression?
... is this involuntary and you've struck out a bunch?

CAPTAIN NEEDS TO KNOW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

In the off chance many of my deep psychedelic spirit journeys are correct and after CAPTAIN.HEROINE dies and comes back as a humanoid the cycle will probably repeat ad infinitum with no end in sight and I'll have to live as any one or all of you in a non-specific order which will drive my spirit deeper to the deathwish I have in my heart already, I'd like to know what's goin' on so I can prepare. 

I NEED TO FATHOM WHAT'S GOING ON... HOW TO COPE BEFORE I GET THERE... DOGGOS HALP I AM STUCK IN THE MORTAL COIL AND I WANT OUT 

Don't be CHINA, tell CAPT CAPT about your country's covid-19 outbreak so he can get a spiritual face mask in time


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> Does your husband loves you?


Very much so


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Very much so


Ignore Shady he doesn't mean any harm by anything he says. 

Sometimes I get super offensive/rude without meaning to and it really puts people on the edge and they get edgy with me, then I figure out "oh I did something..." and have to apologize with "I meant nothing by it... YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU BB DOLL"


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...
> 
> did she break your heart?
> do you work too much?
> are you looking for something spiritually fulfilling without meaningless sex?
> depression?
> do you have an elephant's tusk coming out of the middle of your forehead?
> were you holding out hope that you'd be able to have a family only to realize it's a fool's dream?



Some of these.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Some of these.


omg is it the last one?  that's so sad man

pls don't tell me it's that

I could live w/ the elephant tusk



so u prolly don't just want sex you want sex, love, a relationship, the 2.5 kids and doggos running around in a fenced yard... awwAWWWW

women def want that keep looking... don't give up hope


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I didn't wait even 8 days after my current love interest broke my heart I immediately moved on

he came back months later to call me a whore for moving on

and I was like "lol ur mother" high as shit on ketamine at the time

when he realized I couldn't be slut shamed he changed his tune

"ok you're hot if there's gonna be someone else just wear a condom"

my advice DON'T WAIT FOR HER SHE ISN'T MATURING you will find the perfect someone just keep looking 

don't make my mistake and get back with a dead end THAT IS WHAT I'M DOING; IT'S REALLY HOT AND THE SEX IS AMAZING but that is all.  It is a dead end and I hit my head on the glass ceiling about as hard as you can without having a concussion.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

then he really wanted to tie me down and make me his #1 so we went out for food and he took a cute pic with me

then V day came around yea I pounded that

inadvertently rubbed it in my friend's face without meaning to

IT'S NOT EVEN A RELATIONSHIP WORTH KEEPING it's just one I happen to be in 

and ppl are all like sad over it

don't cry for me or urselves doggos this is just a rap it's just a rhyme it's just something i'm doing to fill the time

i'm sick of my dick and want OUTTTTTttttt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and he still wants my dick
hitting me up
letting me know when he comin' home to get that dicccc

and i'm like

yea why don't u love me
if i fucked someone this much and didn't have feelings i'd feel like a whore
but I can't call him one, takes one to know one

yea he comin' back for more loving
gonna get to washing THE COVID OUT OF MY CRACK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am screaming because I am in pain
no pain killers for so many years it is sickening and I do not want any
no benzos, yes I have a few I am putting myself through hell
no nsaids because LOL IT COULD MAKE THE COVID WORSE, hilarious
life is my coffin and it's time to close the lid
no beer because am trying to lose weight, cannot be a fatty WILL NOT BE A FATTY
one final action and this will all end


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MYSTERIER to be honest

I could have that, right now, but I don't want kids there are 8 billion people suffocating and killing planet earth and we're grieving over covid19 victims and polluting the earth with plastic gloves and face masks as if we want the earth to die so the pandemics can stop? 

And seriously he's not ready to settle down... he's still slaving his youth away and I'm partying it away because fuck being a slave to crony capitalism I'd rather be a whore

@Mysterier you're a sweet guy I'm sure you'll find the one, don't give up hope.  A lot of women WANT that too.  More so than gay men trust me.  Gay men are like PETER PAN SYNDROME until they turn old and ugly and presumably move out of town because I do not find many ANY AT ALL? older gay men in this city.  NONE.  It's like all the sugar daddies left this city or overdosed and died.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ignore Shady he doesn't mean any harm by anything he says.
> 
> Sometimes I get super offensive/rude without meaning to and it really puts people on the edge and they get edgy with me, then I figure out "oh I did something..." and have to apologize with "I meant nothing by it... YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU BB DOLL"


I didn't take it as rude, but yeah he's mostly an asshole. My husband loves me more than I think anyone has ever loved a woman ever.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I didn't take it as rude, but yeah he's mostly an asshole. My husband loves me more than I think anyone has ever loved a woman ever.


That's hot.  I love that deep love where it's cuddles and admiration and respect and being by your side.  You're a lucky woman Lady. 

I have that FOR two people right now and neither of them have that FOR me.  

In fact the person I'm fucking probably loves me LESS than the other.

If you can imagine. 

"bad dad" and "sad dad" are real concepts

bad dad was making fun of a random sad dad as I detailed

I didn't have the heart to tell him which kind he was


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> MYSTERIER to be honest
> 
> I could have that, right now, but I don't want kids there are 8 billion people suffocating and killing planet earth and we're grieving over covid19 victims and polluting the earth with plastic gloves and face masks as if we want the earth to die so the pandemics can stop?
> 
> And seriously he's not ready to settle down... he's still slaving his youth away and I'm partying it away because fuck being a slave to crony capitalism I'd rather be a whore
> 
> @Mysterier you're a sweet guy I'm sure you'll find the one, don't give up hope.  A lot of women WANT that too.  More so than gay men trust me.  Gay men are like PETER PAN SYNDROME until they turn old and ugly and presumably move out of town because I do not find many ANY AT ALL? older gay men in this city.  NONE.  It's like all the sugar daddies left this city or overdosed and died.



I've always liked you, CH, and with good reason.

I don't want to get into too much detail as this is a public forum. As was true back in 2017, when we touched on this subject a little bit in private messages, your unfettered willingness to talk something through is wonderfully meaningful.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ignore Shady he doesn't mean any harm by anything he says.
> 
> Sometimes I get super offensive/rude without meaning to and it really puts people on the edge and they get edgy with me, then I figure out "oh I did something..." and have to apologize with "I meant nothing by it... YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU BB DOLL"



What the fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox

I love when I find sailors without compass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> I've always liked you, CH, and with good reason.
> 
> I don't want to get into too much detail as this is a public forum. As was true back in 2017, when we touched on this subject a little bit in private messages, your unfettered willingness to talk something through is wonderfully meaningful.


I went through some losses in my life and my brain does not remember the past too well... anything before winter 2019... blur.

I know I've always liked you though, you're a cool guy from what I remember.  It's all up there but it's like a crumpled up piece of paper with all of reality written down on it and when I unfold it it's a lot to take in at once and I often crumple it back up again.

It's the best way I can describe repression of memories and how it kind of creates a singularity and all of your past gets stuck along with it.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

tammm


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> I went through some losses in my life and my brain does not remember the past too well... anything before winter 2019... blur.
> 
> I know I've always liked you though, you're a cool guy from what I remember.  It's all up there but it's like a crumpled up piece of paper with all of reality written down on it and when I unfold it it's a lot to take in at once and I often crumple it back up again.
> 
> It's the best way I can describe repression of memories and how it kind of creates a singularity and all of your past gets stuck along with it.



I completely understand that. Sometimes it's the only way to survive. 

The one thing that's sticking out (besides my unloved penis) is that you used to use color text A LOT.


----------



## Mysterier

Goooooood moooooorning Jackie Chaaaaaan!








Spoiler


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

I just took 1/2 of a half milligram kolonopin. I'm getting crazzzyyyy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just took 1/2 of a half milligram kolonopin. I'm getting crazzzyyyy


you gonna go all blackouts meltdowns on us 2nite?


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you gonna go all blackouts meltdowns on us 2nite?


Nah may send u my titties tho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Nah may send u my titties tho


k


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> k


I think they're too big for your liking


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I think they're too big for your liking


someone once said that anything over a mouthful is a waste. that mfker stupid.


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


>


I see your big boobs with my incredibly small bewb.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> I see your big boobs with my incredibly small bewb.


Your boobie is beautiful babe


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> Your boobie is beautiful babe


Ah thanks but it’s ridiculously small!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> Ah thanks but it’s ridiculously small!


No way


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The lighting makes it look big.

(y)


----------



## SS373dOH

MrsGamp said:


> I'd love to connect with real people. There are none available.
> I wish I could clear out my "garage" and go with "life is beautiful" but it isn't that simple.
> And don't tell me I'm shit-posting or , I dunno what you are getting at, insincere. You're *obtuse.* If I can't put shit posts about how shit I am on a thread called the Abyss in a social media thing for people with drug and booze issues...what is the fucking point in the first place?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Id wife Diz in a hot minute


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Id slap and bite that tit it looks fresh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Id slap and bite that tit it looks fresh.


i didn't get a real good look at it. we need a picture from a different angle.......


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i didn't get a real good look at it. we need a picture from a different angle.......


That’s the best game angle I’ve going for me damnit!


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> Id wife Diz in a hot minute



Same.


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> fify
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!  Hope something good comes from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hun, just know that only you can allow yourself to feel humiliated.  Shitty people will try to control you and make you feel certain ways because that control makes them feel more powerful than the wretched cretins they really are, but you do not have to give them that power over you.  ❤





Captain.Heroin said:


> Good for you!


Oh yes i want to swallow all his cockcream


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@PrincessDiz we can slap each others tatas


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So before I took the 1/4 mg of kolonopin, I peed in a cup. Because what if I get drug tested? By who? Dunno!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LA has been funny these past couple days.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> LA has been funny these past couple days.


I've been less depressed, a little more myself


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wish he would play with MY stick of butter...
> 
> T + 24 hours without sex... already in meltdown mode.



CH, you are a sex addict I think.  No judgment, but ffs, the overwhelmingly vast majority of people have sex a lot less often than once every 24 hours.  I'm in a loving, committed relationship with someone where we're both really attracted to each other and I can only dream of having sex every 24 hours or more.  Though during the honeymoon phase we did have sex like 3 times every 24 hours usually. 



Mysterier said:


> I've always liked you, CH, and with good reason.
> 
> I don't want to get into too much detail as this is a public forum. As was true back in 2017, when we touched on this subject a little bit in private messages, your unfettered willingness to talk something through is wonderfully meaningful.



I also appreciate CH's ability to be honest and open-hearted,  Some people seem to have a problem with him, but to be honest Cap is one of the kindest and most caring people on here.



LadyAlkaline said:


> I just took 1/2 of a half milligram kolonopin. I'm getting crazzzyyyy



You absolute maniac.



PrincessDiz said:


> I see your big boobs with my incredibly small bewb.



Hot.  ❤   It may be little but it's gorgeous, as is the rest of you.   I totally have a BL crush on you, and I'm quite sure I'm not the only one.



madness00 said:


> Id slap and bite that tit it looks fresh.



I don't get the slapping tits thing, I guess it's from all the porn exposure?  

I'd lick and play with it as long as she's let me though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Slapping small tits and watching it rebound is awesome.

I fucked this mexican, perfect ass, small tits, choke and slap, choke and slap, penetrate asshole, bite ear lobes, shove face in pillow, OMG.


----------



## Specified

where's ch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> I completely understand that. Sometimes it's the only way to survive.
> 
> The one thing that's sticking out (besides my unloved penis) is that you used to use color text A LOT.


oh yes i remember them good days lol

I remember a lot of locked moved or merged OD threads...   

*deep thinking*


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> where's ch



up your ass and around the corner


----------



## Specified

im scared to try shrooms now


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


>



oh my god this is pure fucking gold


----------



## Specified

they have big muscles


----------



## Specified

xORKOTH YOU KNOW ABOUT THE CAMERAS


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> xORKOTH YOU KNOW ABOUT THE CAMERAS



of course he does you idiot he's a fuckin admin.


----------



## Xorkoth

Specified said:


> xORKOTH YOU KNOW ABOUT THE CAMERAS



Dude are you sexually attracted to cameras or something?

I think you should be a cam girl.


----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


> up your ass and around the corner





mal3volent said:


> of course he does you idiot he's a fuckin admin.


SO ALL THE ADMINS I MESSSAGED KNOW ABOUT THE CAMERAS



Xorkoth said:


> Dude are you sexually attracted to cameras or something?
> 
> I think you should be a cam girl.


IM GOING TO ON CHATURBATE......MAKE SOME MONEY TOO


----------



## w01fg4ng

I love when cam girls do butt stuff


----------



## Specified

w01fg4ng said:


> I love when cam girls do butt stuff


THEY ALL DO ON CHATURBATE WHEN THEY REACH THE GOAL

with a *black *dildo


----------



## w01fg4ng

Specified said:


> THEY ALL DO ON CHATURBATE WHEN THEY REACH THE GOAL


Is this called fútbol ?


----------



## Specified

see you know theres cameras as welll

you know i watch futbol

can we post links to chaturbate?

theres a really hot slut id like to share


----------



## Xorkoth

Specified said:


> can we post links to chaturbate?



No, but if you have any hot sluts, you can fax them to me and I'll unload them for you.


----------



## Specified

w01fg4ng said:


> Is this called fútbol ?





Xorkoth said:


> No, but if you have any hot sluts, you can fax them to me and I'll unload them for you.


damn, shes not online but she left a hot video........wish i was on meth so i could fap for hours to it

brb goin to fap


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_No one cares_.


----------



## Xorkoth

Guys, I got a visual on Specified fapping, log into my cam site.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Screenshots from hidden camera of HOT SLOTS by the POOL


----------



## mal3volent

w01fg4ng said:


> Screenshots from hidden camera of HOT SLOTS by the POOL



no male dealers that's racist


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Specified

this thread is slow today..........aaaalmost like me.......nooooooo specified and i think im clever


----------



## Xorkoth

LOL, 74 pages  since Thursday... yep, this thread is essentially dead.


----------



## Stark

Xorkoth said:


> Guys, I got a visual on Specified fapping, log into my cam site.



I told you, my mom won't let me pay for any more OnlyFans until I've finished the ones I bought already.


----------



## Xorkoth

Don't worry, I told your mom to make an exception, and she does whatever I say on account of being physically dependent on my seamen.


----------



## Stark

My hair is awful right now.  Ya, ya, whose isn't.

I really want a hair cut.  I really like getting my hair cut.  The back of my neck is super sensitive, my eyes roll a bit when the hairdresser runs the clippers over it.  

I think I'm looking forward to the first post-lockdown haircut more than the first post-lockdown BJ.  Either way, I'm gonna finish quickly.


----------



## Stark

Xorkoth said:


> physically dependent on my seamen.



It's weird that she cooks with it, right? It's not just me?

Xorbroth almost made sense, but this paprikoth thing?  Seems like she's trying too hard.


----------



## Specified

it's wierd that she saves it


----------



## Stark

Specified said:


> it's wierd that she saves it



She's just not sure which recycling bin it's supposed to go in.  Xork's smells like burnt polystyrene, which only confuses her more.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> it's wierd that she saves it


I save all of the videos of you jacking off


----------



## Xorkoth

Stark said:


> She's just not sure which recycling bin it's supposed to go in.  Xork's smells like burnt polystyrene, which only confuses her more.



HOW THE FUCK DID YOU KNOW THAT??


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> I save all of the videos of you jacking off


I knew there were cameras


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID YOU KNOW THAT??


cameras on your roof too


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Since I have already posted this once, I can share it again, but new pics are for special pm only.

@PrincessDiz look at my boobies!


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> Since I have already posted this once, I can share it again, but new pics are for special pm only.
> 
> @PrincessDiz look at my boobies!


Milk me!


----------



## Xorkoth

@LadyAlkaline, can you adopt me?  I am in need of breasts on which to feed.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> @LadyAlkaline, can you adopt me?  I am in need of breasts on which to feed.


Yes, you can have milkies


----------



## Stark

Xorkoth said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID YOU KNOW THAT??



Your blog is literally titled "My Semen Smells Like Burnt Polystyrene," and you have a gothic-font stencil of it on your kitchen wall, right above the LIVE LAUGH LOVE woodcuttings.


----------



## Specified

all goths are gay


----------



## Stark

But not all gays are goth.


----------



## Specified

yes they are. schizopath said it


----------



## Stark

Specified said:


> schizopath said it



Did he say it in, like, a confident, knowing way, like some sort of Gothology grad student, or in a babbling, barely coherent way, like some sort of prophet, (or long-term grad student)


----------



## Specified

Stark said:


> like some sort of Gothology grad student


----------



## Stark

Ah, good.  Prophets aren't much good, cause they're only ever right in hindsight.


----------



## Specified

Stark said:


> Ah, good.  Prophets aren't much good, cause they're only ever right in hindsight.


i know


----------



## schizopath

Stark said:


> Prophets aren't much good, cause they're only ever right in hindsight.


You what


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> all goths are gay


50/50


----------



## cduggles

20/20


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> Since I have already posted this once, I can share it again, but new pics are for special pm only.
> 
> @PrincessDiz look at my boobies!


You can share some with me! You’ve an unfair amount of boob!


----------



## schizopath

Stark said:


> or in a babbling, barely coherent way, like some sort of prophet,


Are there other forms of communication?


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Are there other forms of communication?


BING BANG BOOM Check Mate


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


> I knew there were cameras


And listening devices on my phone....because a bl slipped up earlier


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> And listening devices on my phone....because a bl slipped up earlier


All Phones Are Listening Devices.  we've been over this before iirc ffs


----------



## Stark

schizopath said:


> Are there other forms of communication?



You can write a secret letter in lemon juice that will disappear and reappear when you apply heat!



Also semaphore and interpretive dance


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> You can share some with me! You’ve an unfair amount of boob!


I will give you exactly 2 pounds of boobie


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> I will give you exactly 2 pounds of boobie


See this is real generosity.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

my head is spinning from all this titty talk. i mean we got boobs outside the nudie thread. i now believe in God.


----------



## Bonch

Here because every other “app” is so fucking depressing I can’t take it anymore. Was up bros! Fuck with me ! Im about to go edible mushroom hunting. Yesterday was great success


----------



## schizopath

Stark said:


> You can write a secret letter in lemon juice that will disappear and reappear when you apply heat!
> 
> 
> 
> Also semaphore and interpretive dance


I prefer the one where you leave secret hints through songs


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bonch said:


> Here because every other “app” is so fucking depressing I can’t take it anymore. Was up bros! Fuck with me ! Im about to go edible mushroom hunting. Yesterday was great success



Hey bro!

Fuck with you??

Why don't you shit on dick, flick some tit then spit on clit, you ball guzzling marry poppins.


----------



## Stark

schizopath said:


> I prefer the one where you leave secret hints through songs



Some guy keeps following me around to concerts and shouting, "Freebird."

Like, dude, I'ma need another hint.


----------



## Stark

Bonch said:


> Im about to go edible mushroom hunting.



A pessimist might say they were about to go poisonous mushroom avoiding because that is the same thing.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Are you guys socially awkward too when being hit on?

I literally need someone to grab my junk to know that they're into me. 

Most people i just assume are fake ass nice like the town i grew up in.


----------



## Stark

schizopath said:


> Are there other forms of communication?



Oh, I forgot about the secret flower language of Victorian England, which is a real thing that I did not make up.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Are you guys socially awkward too when being hit on?
> 
> I literally need someone to grab my junk to know that they're into me.
> 
> Most people i just assume are fake ass nice like the town i grew up in.


yes. i just cut through the fog and hit on the one's i like. you get slapped a lot but puts an end to the mystery iirc


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Are you guys socially awkward too when being hit on?
> 
> I literally need someone to grab my junk to know that they're into me.
> 
> Most people i just assume are fake ass nice like the town i grew up in.


Hahaha! The Irish are so direct you’d know within seconds if you’re being hit on.


----------



## Stark

madness00 said:


> Are you guys socially awkward too when being hit on?
> 
> I literally need someone to grab my junk to know that they're into me.



Jesus God yes.  At my best, I suddenly realize I had a shot maybe six-eight months later with a resounding DAMMIT

The woman who became my wife literally had to say, "We should do it.  I'm serious." to get my attention


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Stark said:


> Oh, I forgot about the secret flower language of Victorian England, which is a real thing that I did not make up.


----------



## Stark

PrincessDiz said:


> The Irish are so direct you’d know within seconds if you’re being hit on.



Challenge accepted.  My obliviousness has yet to meet its match.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Hahaha! The Irish are so direct you’d know within seconds if you’re being hit on.


----------



## Stark

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



No, that is punk rock, which, while a valid means of communication, generally does not use flowers to represent concepts that were considered too risque to say out loud.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Stark said:


> No, that is punk rock, which, while a valid means of communication, generally does not use flowers to represent concepts that were considered too risque to say out loud.


YOU SHUT YOUR FUCKING WHORE MOUTH.
I'll talk to you when your dad gets home


----------



## Stark

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'll talk to you when your dad gets home



IT'S BEEN EIGHT YEARS MOM, HE OBVIOUSLY NEEDED MORE THAN JUST CIGARETTES WHEN HE LEFT


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Stark said:


> IT'S BEEN EIGHT YEARS MOM, HE OBVIOUSLY NEEDED MORE THAN JUST CIGARETTES WHEN HE LEFT


----------



## schizopath

Stark said:


> secret flower language


369 iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Inbefore Schizo tattoos the eye of the Horus on his arm so he can have safe travels in the afterlife


----------



## Shady's Fox

Aaah....

slap

aaah...

haha

yo kids

be good aye

aye shady sorry, its okay man

i allow kids in the playground but only the sad ones


----------



## Specified

ghostandthedarknes said:


> All Phones Are Listening Devices.  we've been over this before iirc ffs


Oh ok so i can listen to you talking where ever u go? Dont think so


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> Oh ok so i can listen to you talking where ever u go? Dont think so


yes. it's a CELLPHONE.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yes. it's a CELLPHONE.


Can you hear me fucking myself rn?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Can you hear me fucking myself rn?


i can now


----------



## Specified

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yes. it's a CELLPHONE.


How xome i cant hear people


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> How xome i cant hear people


that's fucked up cuz i can hear people on my cellphone.  this fucker is going in the river immediately


----------



## schizopath

I look a bit sickly. Propably withdrawals. Weird cause I cant feel it at all. Normally they are a good reminder that was goes up must come down.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Need Help - GO FUND ME - MOD Keif Richards needs our help
					

Final thought:   We have met our goal on our fundraiser. A final thank you to everyone who helped to support our brother in crisis.  I'd like to say that @Keif' Richards has been a mod and a friend here for basically a decade, and has made many contributions and saved many lives during his time...




					www.bluelight.org
				




I just wanted to tell others what is going on. Any of you willing to help the cause, even $5 would help tremendously at this point. If you cannot help, even leaving words of encouragement would be amazing ❤


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> You can share some with me! You’ve an unfair amount of boob!



I would fully support you two sharing boob.



Bonch said:


> Here because every other “app” is so fucking depressing I can’t take it anymore. Was up bros! Fuck with me ! Im about to go edible mushroom hunting. Yesterday was great success



Hey!  I pretty much agree,  Only Bluelight raises the level of discourse to The Abyss!



madness00 said:


> Are you guys socially awkward too when being hit on?
> 
> I literally need someone to grab my junk to know that they're into me.
> 
> Most people i just assume are fake ass nice like the town i grew up in.



Yeah totally.  I become suddenly, unaccountably shy when I'm being hit on.  I KNOW it's happening but some inner voice is like "but what if you're just imagining it??" and so the girl always has to make an explicit move on me first.  Which has disqualified me from a lot of potentially fun situations, but on the other hand I've never gotten slapped, and I've only been with quality women who are really into me.



Specified said:


> How xome i cant hear people



Because you chaturbate too much and god prefers good old fashioned no-lube sad shame wanking.


----------



## schizopath

Guys, I figured it out why my friends sometimes test me. Its because in a psychosis I always start looping on them verbally.


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> Need Help - GO FUND ME - MOD Keif Richards needs our help
> 
> 
> Final thought:   We have met our goal on our fundraiser. A final thank you to everyone who helped to support our brother in crisis.  I'd like to say that @Keif' Richards has been a mod and a friend here for basically a decade, and has made many contributions and saved many lives during his time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to tell others what is going on. Any of you willing to help the cause, even $5 would help tremendously at this point. If you cannot help, even leaving words of encouragement would be amazing ❤



Hey thanks for doing this LA.  I donated... for real, Kief has spent so much time and energy over the years dedicated to harm reduction in the drugs forums, I really hope people  give back.  He's thinking about ending his life right now because of low quality of life due to being temporarily unable to afford his medication copays.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah totally.  I become suddenly, unaccountably shy when I'm being hit on.  I KNOW it's happening but some inner voice is like "but what if you're just imagining it??" and so the girl always has to make an explicit move on me first.  Which has disqualified me from a lot of potentially fun situations, but on the other hand I've never gotten slapped, and I've only been with quality women who are really into me.


For me when i go out and do get hit on by woman, i normally reply with, im busy drinking my last drink then i am on my way home as im broke. If they offer to by me a drink then its on but if they turn and walk away i already know what there intentions were. I hardly ever hit on woman and when i do its once a game if you can pay for your own drink, dont get me wrong. i will offer but if you there to sponge take a hike.


----------



## Xorkoth

I would buy a girl a drink for sure, but the moment I get that vibe of "I'm a girl you need to buy me things" I'm out.  I want a partner, not a leech... already married one of those before.


----------



## schizopath

Huh, trigger to use drugs? Life.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

just buy her the dishwasher.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> just buy her the dishwasher.


I have a better idea

"Here is your one time use "get out of the kitchen" ticket".


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I have a better idea
> 
> "Here is your one time use "get out of the kitchen" ticket".


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


>


She would just have some extra work tomorrow.


----------



## schizopath

Thanks, I had a good laugh too.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

_ASS-O-GRAM_


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Mysterier

"Don't worry baby, I'm gonna find who did this to you, and they're going to cry tears of blood..." - Steven Seagal 

- Mysterier


----------



## schizopath




----------



## MsDiz

Watching one of my favourite films, lost in translation. Just love the soundtrack.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You fuckin wankers..

you know the childhood lies about jerkin off?

yeah..

feelsBADMANNNN

no for real

stop jerkin off, I know deep down you wanna see some legs but not like this yo


----------



## schizopath

Scored something. Cant use it yet but soon enough


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Scored something. Cant use it yet but soon enough


just like my pension iirc


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> stop jerkin off


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


>


They arent full, I could fit many of these little fuckers in my hands iirc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I literally need someone to grab my junk to know that they're into me.


Note taken.  :D


----------



## Shady's Fox

*SEX*

=

god isn't real


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

They need to update drivers ed manuals to account for the Asian geriatric population.

You can't wait at a 4 way stop sign for your turn. You need to "lurch" in and play it like a game of chicken.

And if there is an Asian in the mix, cut them the fuck off before they do the same to you.

I learned that from IASIP.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

reported for ageism

Bernie Sanders will be there in T minus 5 minutes in an N95 mask prepared to give you a lecture about older American drivers.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> then the sex is gone and you don't have substances left


You wont have a problem if sex was never even there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am totes laughing and at least enjoying smiles

i love the days when life doesn't feel like a coffin they's good days

i might save my life with my dick because lord knows my brain and heart cannot do it






I think when he through with me after the corona vaccine comes out I'll probably give up on life but I have good feels about this...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Out of kratom but 500 cash in my room im too lazy to go to the smoke shop.

I guess ill just buy another red bull.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he's telling me how good sex was that's how you know my dick might save my life

fuck
stuck in the mortal coil
for too long
like a piece of burnt toast stuck in the toaster
burnt toast is the secret to everlasting life iirc
@madness00

that feel when you eat the burnt toast
FUCC like rock star
wake up rinse and repeat
EATTHEBURNTTOAST.com

*mania has many faces






ymmv

eat the burnt toast*

I am just a piece of burnt toast, stuck in the toaster
I'm not getting older I'm just getting colder
The corpse in the ground is my womb for the next life





DO NOT SCRAPE OFF THE LIFE SAVING ACRYLAMiDES PLS






*everything black is good for u
burnt toast
black coffee SAVE THE CREAM FOR YOUR SNOWFLAKE LIBERAL MELANIN DEPLETED PLEBE FRIENDS
black ppl
the eternal bliss of the void of a black hole sucking information into nowhere for nothing...

EATTHEBLACKTOASttttt

b&w reruns of ILOVELUCY [i love ILOVELUCY]
black ink on the blotter*
do not discriminate against the BURNTTOAST


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes i disappear and i'm gone forever
and other times i reappear and things are a little different
sometimes it's a positive thing
sometimes it makes a big mess
sometimes i'm stuck in the same repeated shit
but other times shady makes a lot of sense
and i feel right at home with you guys spitting the shit
hopefully I get to shitpost another 40 years
but likely i'm guessing 4 more before I unravel like a piñata being whacked away by the sticks of time


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> *mania has many faces*



I never got my spring time mania. Probably because w eincreased my doses last year.

I miss my little rampages. I never do anything too bad.. just feel good and fucking sleep 5 hours a week.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

oh my


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I never got my spring time mania. Probably because w eincreased my doses last year.
> 
> I miss my little rampages. I never do anything too bad.. just feel good and fucking sleep 5 hours a week.


It's 100% unintentional I would just take benzos and be a good boy BUT SOCIETY HAS SHUT DOWN AND I WANT REVENGEeeeee

DJT IS A NATIONAL TRAITOR AND I WANT TO CUM BLOOD

on the television
live
while shady's fox gets an erection watching the splashes on Melania
as she rearranges her pantyhose

I NEED MEDS and I DON'T WANT HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE [screams]

I've been screaming a lot and I'm pretty sure a lot of ppl are very angry w/ me

IF I WAS A TOTALITARIAN NATION I WOULD MAIL BENZO SCRIPTS TO EVERYONE FOR THE DURATION OF THE LOCKDOWN I WOULD BE LURVED ACROSS THE LAND

TAKE UR LIBERTY OR UR MEDICINE IDGAF I KNOW WHAT YA'LL GONNA CHOOSE

and instead THE CORONAVIRUS keeps travelling @ the speed of light I'm probably an asymptomatic carrier and have probably BAT FLU'd too many ppl

no meds
no relief
no money
no food
*my womb is barren and i want revenge*

MAY CAUSE DIZZINESS
do NOT take with ANTIHISTAMINES
the cure is worse than the memes

some1 help MEEEeeeeeeee [cries]

I don't get existential panic but I do start planning ways out of the coil if that makes sense 






I can't respect ppl who believe in Jesus Christ because that shit is whack and you think billions of prayers denied means nonexistence and ppl still cling to their existence like a jizz rag

while I'm rolling in the dirt grave, gurning... waiting for the high to end...

I can't respect atheists who believe in free will because they believe in a world where they're still talking to a ghost in the wind... this is part of the program, the script... the engineer at the helm forgot to return function to more benzos and I'm ignoring the codas as I'm pounding down *black* coffee ... creamer is like a condom for the flavor of the coffee bean ... sometimes i dream people are trying to kill me and i'm almost disappointed when i wake up alive because i have to return to the banal chase sooner or later ... terrified to never reach the climax where the object of desire kills me ... i am the whole and i have found what I love and I am letting it kill me ... last night I dreamed a lot about injecting drugs as the specter of death will never leave me I am confronted with the identity of death or satan and the repulsion of self hatred combined with revulsion of the ignominy of life itself ... I can't respect myself because I'm not an agent I am an object ... an object in a sea of objects, the mechanical interfaces of everything breaking down ... one gadget at a time malfunctioning softly and breaking down into smaller reusable parts ... the inelasticity of time snaps me back to the moment and my pain is gone ... no prayers were answered but an iteration was abandoned or destroyed ... when all of your wishes are granted, many of your dreams will be destroyed ...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm about to pamper tf outta myself


----------



## DopeM

Don't forget this guy!

<---------- douche


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Don't forget this guy!
> 
> <---------- douche


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> Don't forget this guy!
> 
> <---------- douche


If a woman douches, RUN. It fucks up her PH and makes it smell nasty, and also makes her susceptible to STIs and she probably has a bunch of cum in her coochie 

Besides, there isn't enough room for both you and @ghostandthedarknes 

Face mask time! I AM A BODY OILED, SILKY FRAGRANT GODDESS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am glad you are all pampered lady i am doing ok

just kinda tired and bored about to get munchies


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm bored beyond belief.


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> I'm bored beyond belief.


Dude tell me about it....  Spent all day at the pool.and it's still fucking 90°F kid won't sleep.and I won't get lucky until she does.  @SS373dOH  can I borrow some of your mom's "Benadryl"?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'm bored beyond belief.


same

I have food so that's good


----------



## DopeM

She's literally making star wars Droid noises in her crib rn


----------



## w01fg4ng

Lol she's getting too old for that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm running out of THC lord help me

I'll probably go get some tomorrow

life gonna SUCC if I have to withdraw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I should so grade my "where in the world is" but I can't be fucked right now it's so sucky

WHY
NO
ENERGY

lack of drugs is distressing


----------



## Shady's Fox

am assassinated by laziness..


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_And I'm taking my time
I'm just moving along
You'll forget about me after I've been gone_


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

At least im not alone.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Yo..

like

i've treated myself with a cheese-ham sandwich, a glass of pepsi and about to light my last cigar..

Shady's poor

man

am not rich

fuck that

i would be 6 feet underground

u crazy


----------



## DopeM

Rich in love and support 


I can tell from ur posts.


----------



## Coxenormous

Man someone got on my Facebook page again and started messaging my friends saying I was going to shoot someone today and got everyone all freaked out... who ever you are, Not cool! On the bright side my Ex messaged me and asked if everything was okay and I explained everything to her. Even she knew I wouldn’t hurt anyone


----------



## Coxenormous

My life in a “Nutshell”


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Man someone got on my Facebook page again and started messaging my friends saying I was going to shoot someone today and got everyone all freaked out... who ever you are, Not cool! On the bright side my Ex messaged me and asked if everything was okay and I explained everything to her. Even she knew I wouldn’t hurt anyone ❤


You can make your friends list and posts private I think.  At this point I believe some teenage punk is trolling you


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> You can make your friends list and posts private I think.  At this point I believe some teenage punk is trolling you


Yeah, but instead of thenYou Mad Bro? It’s You Scared Bro? Cause that’s what they’re trying to do lol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Just make your stuff private and post on your wall that you have a crazy stalker and they're harassing your friends with lies


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ sometimes you gotta make your own karma iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ^ sometimes you gotta make your own karma iirc


Hehehe *Rubs Hands Together* with a smirk, just like my avatar


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ^ sometimes you gotta make your own karma iirc


Wise and sexy. Nice


----------



## Coxenormous

Time to drink Whiskey. Cheers to this weird "Stalker" of myn


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ^ sometimes you gotta make your own karma iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ the beginning of my eternity iirc


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Minus the Pray part. I don't pray for a soul!


----------



## Coxenormous

How I feel ATM


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Did I ever show yall my belated mother's day present?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


when someone wrongs you, pay them back 10,000 times over iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Did I ever show yall my belated mother's day present?


Just make sure the scope is collaborated just right... It'd suck to miss with that thing.....


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> when someone wrongs you, pay them back 10,000 times over iirc


Meh, I let Karma or other Forces on this Earth that are naked to the Human eye do its work. I just sit on my ass and watch the outcome


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Just make sure the scope is collaborated just right... It'd suck to miss with that thing.....


It's a 50 cal, you could be an inch off and still hit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Just make sure the scope is collaborated just right... It'd suck to miss with that thing.....


1 shot with a locking tripod. shoot target and move crosshair to bullet hole.


----------



## Coxenormous

No need getting yourself "In Trouble" I've Conned those who've tried to Con me before. It's like the Movie "Catch me if you can"


----------



## w01fg4ng

Yeah don't collaborate and listen or you'll sound like vallina ice ice baby.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*i am running out of things to not do*


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> 1 shot with a locking tripod. shoot target and move crosshair to bullet hole.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin 

Go shooting with me bb

It's a great stress reliever and you'll be a hero in emergencies!

This is my birthday baby, I wear her between my breasts. If youre looking for a good holster for your lady friends, I highly recommend Etsy!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> Go shooting with me bb
> 
> It's a great stress reliever and you'll be a hero in emergencies!
> 
> This is my birthday baby, I wear her between my breasts. If youre looking for a good holster for your lady friends, I highly recommend Etsy!


you have nice handwriting


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you have nice handwriting


Thanks


----------



## Coxenormous

Fuck guns.... Build a bomb


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Fuck guns.... Build a bomb


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> Go shooting with me bb
> 
> It's a great stress reliever and you'll be a hero in emergencies!
> 
> This is my birthday baby, I wear her between my breasts. If youre looking for a good holster for your lady friends, I highly recommend Etsy!


you are too sweet

not in a good spot at the moment but will pull thru


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> you are too sweet
> 
> not in a good spot at the moment but will pull thru


 what's got you down?


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Different strokes for different folks


Yeah I agree. Everyone is "Unique" in their own "Special" way


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah I agree. Everyone is "Unique" in their own "Special" way


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


That is fucking wrong


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> what's got you down?


lots of shit... no need going into it i guess

mostly my fat body is gross and i need to lose weight

but also very tired and no energy


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> lots of shit... no need going into it i guess
> 
> mostly my fat body is gross and i need to lose weight
> 
> but also very tired and no energy


Everything Negative comes something Positive.. Think positive whatever it is.. I feel like complete shit some days too... I know what "Feeling like Shit" is


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> lots of shit... no need going into it i guess
> 
> mostly my fat body is gross and i need to lose weight
> 
> but also very tired and no energy


Well don't be hard on yourself babe, you've been locked up in your house for how long now? And weren't you really sick? It takes time to recover from that. Just start small, baby steps. Drink more water, drink light beer, skip junk food sometimes. You'll get there


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's 100% unintentional I would just take benzos and be a good boy BUT SOCIETY HAS SHUT DOWN AND I WANT REVENGEeeeee
> 
> DJT IS A NATIONAL TRAITOR AND I WANT TO CUM BLOOD
> 
> on the television
> live
> while shady's fox gets an erection watching the splashes on Melania
> as she rearranges her pantyhose
> 
> I NEED MEDS and I DON'T WANT HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE [screams]
> 
> I've been screaming a lot and I'm pretty sure a lot of ppl are very angry w/ me
> 
> IF I WAS A TOTALITARIAN NATION I WOULD MAIL BENZO SCRIPTS TO EVERYONE FOR THE DURATION OF THE LOCKDOWN I WOULD BE LURVED ACROSS THE LAND
> 
> TAKE UR LIBERTY OR UR MEDICINE IDGAF I KNOW WHAT YA'LL GONNA CHOOSE
> 
> and instead THE CORONAVIRUS keeps travelling @ the speed of light I'm probably an asymptomatic carrier and have probably BAT FLU'd too many ppl
> 
> no meds
> no relief
> no money
> no food
> *my womb is barren and i want revenge*
> 
> MAY CAUSE DIZZINESS
> do NOT take with ANTIHISTAMINES
> the cure is worse than the memes
> 
> some1 help MEEEeeeeeeee [cries]
> 
> I don't get existential panic but I do start planning ways out of the coil if that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't respect ppl who believe in Jesus Christ because that shit is whack and you think billions of prayers denied means nonexistence and ppl still cling to their existence like a jizz rag
> 
> while I'm rolling in the dirt grave, gurning... waiting for the high to end...
> 
> I can't respect atheists who believe in free will because they believe in a world where they're still talking to a ghost in the wind... this is part of the program, the script... the engineer at the helm forgot to return function to more benzos and I'm ignoring the codas as I'm pounding down *black* coffee ... creamer is like a condom for the flavor of the coffee bean ... sometimes i dream people are trying to kill me and i'm almost disappointed when i wake up alive because i have to return to the banal chase sooner or later ... terrified to never reach the climax where the object of desire kills me ... i am the whole and i have found what I love and I am letting it kill me ... last night I dreamed a lot about injecting drugs as the specter of death will never leave me I am confronted with the identity of death or satan and the repulsion of self hatred combined with revulsion of the ignominy of life itself ... I can't respect myself because I'm not an agent I am an object ... an object in a sea of objects, the mechanical interfaces of everything breaking down ... one gadget at a time malfunctioning softly and breaking down into smaller reusable parts ... the inelasticity of time snaps me back to the moment and my pain is gone ... no prayers were answered but an iteration was abandoned or destroyed ... when all of your wishes are granted, many of your dreams will be destroyed ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Well don't be hard on yourself babe, you've been locked up in your house for how long now? And weren't you really sick? It takes time to recover from that. Just start small, baby steps. Drink more water, drink light beer, skip junk food sometimes. You'll get there


I was sick a bunch yes am better now, have been for a while. 

I get out a little but am sick of it.  

I am also running out of THC and am very upset about that.


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was sick a bunch yes am better now, have been for a while.
> 
> I get out a little but am sick of it.
> 
> I am also running out of THC and am very upset about that.


What do you smoke? Dabs, Edibles, The Bud


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> What do you smoke? Dabs, Edibles, The Bud


pot and extracts

fat dabs most days and am running low


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> pot and extracts
> 
> fat dabs most days and am running low


I have a lot of CBD I could send you 
Totally not the same I know


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that's right it's also day 2 no alcohol


you get wds without Cappy?


----------



## mal3volent

I'm fuckin done with you cap! Ignoring my hamburder memes...ignoring my shitty emo songs...FUCK.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> pot and extracts
> 
> fat dabs most days and am running low


I understand that, just conserve what you got until you can get more. You can only get soo high


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin I think you better give Mal some love


----------



## Coxenormous

Smoking a personal blunt to this


----------



## Coxenormous

1000$ question.... How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop? Answer wisely..


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> None. You suck on a lollipop, not lick it.


That’s a pretty valid answer. Not going to argue with that


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hubby is taking up most of the bed
Gonna have to get a king
And a gas mask

Omg


----------



## Coxenormous

I dig it


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hubby is taking up most of the bed
> Gonna have to get a king
> And a gas mask
> 
> Omg


Have you tried fracking that?  Pegula bought 2 sports teams 8n that shit


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> ...ignoring my shitty emo songs...


The disrespect


----------



## schizopath

Damn I got bupre and gabas on me but I can only use it in 2.5 hours.


----------



## schizopath

Oh shit, the salesperson in my local shop knows that I have the hots for her... but then again who dont I have the hots for ?


----------



## schizopath

Nowadays every fucking girl wants to date an junkie of any kind
Schizopath can I suck you dick?
Oh shit, well lemme consider it


----------



## schizopath

Some people take my retardness and seem to think that its some kind of disinhibited behavior

I can assure that its retardness when I say to you "Yeah Id fuck you" without any reason.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Happy birthday to me. Still not sure if I'm actually going to do anything with most places of interest closed. But a birthday just spent relaxing and not worrying about shit would be nice.


----------



## schizopath

JackoftheWood said:


> Happy birthday to me. Still not sure if I'm actually going to do anything with most places of interest closed. But a birthday just spent relaxing and not worrying about shit would be nice.


Nice man. How much you turning? Hope you have a good day.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Happy birthday to me. Still not sure if I'm actually going to do anything with most places of interest closed. But a birthday just spent relaxing and not worrying about shit would be nice.


hbd


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Happy Birthday lounge mate.


----------



## JackoftheWood

schizopath said:


> Nice man. How much you turning? Hope you have a good day.


Turning 23 today.


----------



## schizopath

JackoftheWood said:


> Turning 23 today.


Oh sweet. Youre still young. Make your birthday a day that you will remember even in 10 years, but dont go too far.


----------



## JackoftheWood

schizopath said:


> Oh sweet. Youre still young. Make your birthday a day that you will remember even in 10 years, but dont go too far.


I'll try. I was originally supposed to try DMT today, but that's been called into question. May or may not still happen.


----------



## schizopath

Well, in any case I hope you have memorable day. I mean Im young as fuck at 25 and I never even thought I would live to 25. I hope you are feeling good.

You got any other dope? I guess mdma would be great today for you.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Just some thc carts. Not sure how enjoyable mdma would be alone with no company. I was trying to get some K as a backup, but my source apparently got nabbed by the feds.


----------



## schizopath

Shame. Mdma is good even alone. You should do you in any case. If youre gonna do dmt take it easy. Its fucking strong. I took 160mg in a pharmahuasca dose, had an ego death and shit but looped very horribly after that for 3 hours.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Turning 23 today.


buy me some beer and cigarettes?  (yeah i know. No Sourcing).


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> buy me some beer and cigarettes?  (yeah i know. No Sourcing).


Dad or a father?


----------



## JackoftheWood

ghostandthedarknes said:


> buy me some beer and cigarettes?  (yeah i know. No Sourcing).


Idk man I don't associate with known felons, especially underage ones.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Idk man I don't associate with known felons, especially underage ones.


you could've at least said yes, took the money and then sneak out the back of the store. you know, give me 15 minutes of hope and anticipation......


----------



## schizopath

I was told Im a good singer so here we go





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## DopeM

JackoftheWood said:


> Just some thc carts. Not sure how enjoyable mdma would be alone with no company. I was trying to get some K as a backup, but my source apparently got nabbed by the feds.





schizopath said:


> Shame. Mdma is good even alone. You should do you in any case. If youre gonna do dmt take it easy. Its fucking strong. I took 160mg in a pharmahuasca dose, had an ego death and shit but looped very horribly after that for 3 hours.


MDMA alone can be pretty fantastic with a nice set of headphones.  Sometime it's more therapeutic than 5g of mushroom in the silent darkness.

If you are gonna hit the deemz maybe do that before your mdma or approx 2-3 hours into roll.  

The elves aren't exactly kind with depleted stores of serotonin


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> I was told Im a good singer so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Lol okay bjork


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

usa finally broke down and bought our own ride to the space station. no more hitching rides. gas, grass or ass. nobody rides for free.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## DopeM

NASA just said it's essentially a scam to expand the economy in low earth orbit.


----------



## DopeM

Just before minute 8


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> NASA just said it's essentially a scam to expand the economy in low earth orbit.


only if the earth is in fact flat iirc


----------



## CFC

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



it blows two ways just to confuse enemies


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




@schizopath 

"Charlie sheen, shooting meth in my dream"

Lol.


----------



## CFC

ghostandthedarknes said:


> only if the earth is in fact flat iirc



i've never been more convinced the earth is flat inside a dome propped up by two large turtles


----------



## schizopath

I love my enemies the most as you know     





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## DopeM

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Not an asshole tbh


----------



## DopeM

Right, bc he's a MassHole

It's a stateside joke implying most new englanders are self-entitled shit stains born from the crustaceous Atlantic seas


----------



## schizopath

I wanna do an threesome with Madness


----------



## JackoftheWood

DopeM said:


> Right, bc he's a MassHole
> 
> It's a stateside joke implying most new englanders are self-entitled shit stains born from the crustaceous Atlantic seas


Which is a relatively accurate stereotype in my experience.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I wanna do an threesome with Princess and Lady.


.


----------



## DopeM

Don't get me wrong, I think madness is a fine lad.  We can't help to whom or where we are born.  Nature just dealt the man a bad hand.  I have it on good authority his luck changes on the river.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I'm changing my name to Richard Noggin imo


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> I wanna do an threesome with Madness


My records indicate you both prefer the mouth.  How do you propose to resolve this inefficiency?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> My records indicate you both prefer the mouth.  How do you propose to resolve this inefficiency?


don't make me picture this in my head brah...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i highly prefer the mouth.

The asshole is a close second.

IIRC schizo has a bigger dick so maybe i'll pop the asshole then he can stretch her out while she sucks my just barely deep-throatable cock.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

tldr


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> .


You forgot queen


----------



## DopeM

We both know you read it.  Only I know that you're now creating fan fic erotica to finish it along.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

all you fucks are on ignore now iirc ffs


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Yeah i highly prefer the mouth.
> 
> The asshole is a close second.
> 
> IIRC schizo has a bigger dick so maybe i'll pop the asshole then he can stretch her out while she sucks my just barely deep-throatable cock.


Sounds like a plan! I expect that we change positions and make her whoever she is orgasm like 5 times so she will get half dependant on the orgams


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, they  need be dependent on the daddy dick.

Daddy will take them back in time.

To the good old days.


----------



## schizopath

No the good old days start at the threesome. Make her orgasm like no one ever did so she will get dependant on em more than nothing else. I dont give a shit if I orgasm or not as long as she gets em.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Word.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> IIRC schizo has a bigger dick so maybe i'll pop the asshole then he can stretch her out while she sucks my just barely deep-throatable cock.


In my eyes you have the bigger dick since its thicker. Atleast we both have bigger than average so she would fucking love it.


----------



## schizopath

@sonicwhite What up man? Hows the baby? Havent seen you in months.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I totally forgot i helped name a BLers baby.

I hope she's doing well.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I totally forgot i helped name a BLers baby.



in Illinois you'd owe child support iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Just incase anyone was curious, my entire body feels like a velvety soft nipple today and I almost feel like I'm rolling on E because I can't stop rubbing against myself


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Yeah, they  need be dependent on the daddy dick.
> 
> Daddy will take them back in time.
> 
> To the good old days.


Oh

Wait

What?

Yissssss


----------



## schizopath

Decided Im gonna invest some money in tramadols. 500mg should be enough for a day, I hope.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Decided Im gonna invest some money in tramadols. 500mg should be enough for a day, I hope.


If you have no tolerance 150 mg is plenty at a time


----------



## schizopath

Last time I did heroin, it was without tolerance and 230mg wasnt enough...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Last time I did heroin, it was without tolerance and 230mg wasnt enough...


tram can cause seizures over 400 mg iirc


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> Did I ever show yall my belated mother's day present?


I’ve ALWAYS wanted to shoot a gun. I think I’d be really good at it. I’m amazing at archery but a gun is the dream. Could get my hands on one here but then you’re fucking with people who would kneecap you for looking at them wrong. So... best to stay outta that mess.


----------



## schizopath

I would teach you Princess. Its really fun. I like shooting pistols and shotguns.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I would teach you Princess. Its really fun. I like shooting pistols and shotguns.


Warning. For outdoor use only. Do not point at anything you don't intend to kill including yourself


----------



## JackoftheWood

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve ALWAYS wanted to shoot a gun. I think I’d be really good at it. I’m amazing at archery but a gun is the dream. Could get my hands on one here but then you’re fucking with people who would kneecap you for looking at them wrong. So... best to stay outta that mess.


Shit princess they practically hand them out in my neck of the woods.


----------



## schizopath

Lol, Im not some low iq redneck. Though your warnings are all valid.


----------



## schizopath

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m back for social security numbers and whatever roaches y’all left in the ashtray


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve ALWAYS wanted to shoot a gun. I think I’d be really good at it. I’m amazing at archery but a gun is the dream. Could get my hands on one here but then you’re fucking with people who would kneecap you for looking at them wrong. So... best to stay outta that mess.


Lol I’ve had 3 of them. A variant of the AK 2 ars and a handgun and honestly the first few times shooting is fun until you get to the target range and some I’m assuming small dicked bastard is blasting off 30 rapid succession in an enclosed area and then bothers you asking you if you wanna shoot his cz scorpion. Long story short they are a headache like everything else but I know damn sure I can pull this ar out and run pretty much anyone off our property.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can’t find your post to quote jack but happy birthday!


----------



## JackoftheWood

Holy fuck this is incredible. On my birthday, I get a check from my university for 1500 bucks. And I used to think getting a 100 dollar bill on my birthday was amazing.


----------



## schizopath

Glad to hear it dude. Spend it wisely


----------



## MsDiz

JackoftheWood said:


> Holy fuck this is incredible. On my birthday, I get a check from my university for 1500 bucks. And I used to think getting a 100 dollar bill on my birthday was amazing.


happy birthday! ❤


----------



## JackoftheWood

PrincessDiz said:


> happy birthday! ❤


Ah I'm sorry you have to deal with that sort of shit and thank you.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Glad to hear it dude. Spend it wisely


yeah. on heroin


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yeah. on heroin


Now thats an bargain  

Fuck I cant wait till I get mah money and debts on monday. We are gonna get some shit as a group.


----------



## schizopath

I love my friends over here. I dont have a huge fucking group of dudes like I did on benzos. My friends over here are trustworthy and know me very well. Im open with them, propably too open as usual. But they trust me and I trust them. Like it should be.


----------



## schizopath

Think Im gonna open my last energy drink and stay up late today. Been a good day and got an apartment showing tomorrow + gotta call 2 more calls etc and calculate my money.


----------



## BK38

Awwwww yis. My seeds arrived, let's see if we can grow these babies into something worth posting in the stash thread


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Was awake for about  3 days on amphetamine and benzos, took 600 mg Pregabalin to sleep and man I was so fucked, could not see contours on anything, it just moved around, and when I looked to long o something it turned inte lines ans then number and letters. My husband saw the exact same things to. I repeat, I was soo fucked lol. 
_(Dont do this, pregabalin is very dangerous to take if you have taken amph and not slept)
_


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Awwwww yis. My seeds arrived, let's see if we can grow these babies into something worth posting in the stash thread


Good luck with them! I’ve killed every plant I’ve ever owned. I’ve killed cactus’ ffs. Plants die around me.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Good luck with them! I’ve killed every plant I’ve ever owned. I’ve killed cactus’ ffs. Plants die around me.



Don't jynx it!


----------



## on.my.way🌿

PrincessDiz said:


> Good luck with them! I’ve killed every plant I’ve ever owned. I’ve killed cactus’ ffs. Plants die around me.




I was like you once but now I looooooove plants and have like maye 30 of them?? So it's not impossible for you to change


----------



## BK38

Man, I swear Civ 6 causes a rip in space time. Everytime I play it's like, "I'll just do 1 hour, maybe 2 hrs of gaming..." cut to me awake 12 hours later in a war on two fronts with India and the Romans in a race to build a nuke and colonize mars. Fuck. I've played so much I look like I've been on an amp bender.


----------



## MsDiz

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I was like you once but now I looooooove plants and have like maye 30 of them?? So it's not impossible for you to change


I’ve tried so hard! One of my friends gave me a spider plant before this lockdown. He said it’s really easy to look after. It died in like 2 weeks ffs! I’m impossible.


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m impossible.


Well, after all, you are a Princess


----------



## on.my.way🌿

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve tried so hard! One of my friends gave me a spider plant before this lockdown. He said it’s really easy to look after. It died in like 2 weeks ffs! I’m impossible.



If me, this mess of adhd and drug abuse can take care of plants I think you can to. Think positive lol  :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Don't jynx it!


inside or outside grow?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Probably gonna get a gram of mdma tonight. Mhhhhhhm nice


----------



## schizopath

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Probably gonna get a gram of mdma tonight. Mhhhhhhm nice


Have fun


----------



## DopeM

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve tried so hard! One of my friends gave me a spider plant before this lockdown. He said it’s really easy to look after. It died in like 2 weeks ffs! I’m impossible.


They're remarkably resilient.  Ate you sure it's dead?  Did you over water or underwatee?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

plus 10g of cb, some benzos and lyrica. Ahh


----------



## DopeM

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Probably gonna get a gram of mdma tonight. Mhhhhhhm nice


I've gone through entirely too much this month.  Quite a pleasant batch, enjoy


----------



## MsDiz

DopeM said:


> They're remarkably resilient.  Ate you sure it's dead?  Did you over water or underwatee?


I was told it was resilient and I wouldn’t kill it but alas I have. It’s dead as a door nail. I had strict instructions about watering it and I stuck to them. Plants literally just die around me. They die. It doesn’t matter how well I look after them. Must be something about my aura that kills plantlife.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

DopeM said:


> I've gone through entirely too much this month.  Quite a pleasant batch, enjoy



Be careful with your serotonin


----------



## Coxenormous

I just did my Daily Dose i'm zoom'n now


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Gonna log out now, hopefully I have the drugs in like 15 minutes. Actually gonna take a big amout of mdma today, im always a coward. With big I mean like 200mg im a pussy lol.
Have a good night guys


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> I was told it was resilient and I wouldn’t kill it but alas I have. It’s dead as a door nail. I had strict instructions about watering it and I stuck to them. Plants literally just die around me. They die. It doesn’t matter how well I look after them. Must be something about my aura that kills plantlife.


everything must die iirc


----------



## DopeM

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Be careful with your serotonin


For some reason I've never had issues with it.

I always make sure to eat well leading up to and immediately after.  Sometimes I even exercise, lol.  Plenty of sunshine too.  My wife on the other hand?  Usually a day or 2 of discomfort...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Spanish trap, what a garbage hermano


----------



## DopeM

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Gonna log out now, hopefully I have the drugs in like 15 minutes. Actually gonna take a big amout of mdma today, im always a coward. With big I mean like 200mg im a pussy lol.
> Have a good night guys


Enjoy, yea I dunno bout your weight but I'm usually in at 350mg but I weigh in at 220-240 depending on season.  

70 mg and 1.8 of shrooms was a beauty the other night though.  4x in one month is too much though as I'm usually a 3 - 4 times a year fella.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Shady's Fox

Stop doin drugs kids...

travel. Life's the best drug


----------



## Hylight

I cant sign on to BL for over 4o sec's.
and I can't get back to Xorkoths page but why can't I just send in a donate to a p.o. box or something like an address. 

The local provider said the internet is down nation wide, but that is a LIE unless it is in CLUSTERS maybe.

I can be on the internet but cant i send it through the mail. the mail is still moving apparently so far. 

Maybe my connection  is just under attack . 

i can't switch pages @Xorkoth ?

or help !


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


>



That's music. Fuckin highschool, it was all the seasons in our stomach. No worries, just fuckin around the hood, goin to play some pool or going skating. I miss being a kid sometimes.


----------



## DopeM

Shadowbanned


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> Stop doin drugs kids...
> 
> travel. Life's the best drug


High on Life & High on Drugs


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> I cant sign on to BL for over 4o sec's.
> and I can't get back to Xorkoths page but why can't I just send in a donate to a p.o. box or something like an address.
> 
> The local provider said the internet is down nation wide, but that is a LIE unless it is in CLUSTERS maybe.
> 
> I can be on the internet but cant i send it through the mail. the mail is still moving apparently so far.
> 
> Maybe my connection  is just under attack .
> 
> i can't switch pages @Xorkoth ?
> 
> or help !


you broke the internet


----------



## Shady's Fox

I don't know man, I guess it's a constant fight for individuality but in a bad way.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Shady's Fox

This being said am goin to take a shit

a little one

tiny tiny

with peanuts

yes


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> That's music. Fuckin highschool, it was all the seasons in our stomach. No worries, just fuckin around the hood, goin to play some pool or going skating. I miss being a kid sometimes.


He has really capitivated me and moved my moods from low quality high quantity music he’s got a message, sounds amazing while doing that and his beats are perfect


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> This being said am goin to take a shit
> 
> a little one
> 
> tiny tiny
> 
> with peanuts
> 
> yes


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> This being said am goin to take a shit
> 
> a little one
> 
> tiny tiny
> 
> with peanuts
> 
> yes


----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


>


Goof to see ya hank


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

baddowshunned ?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

what can i do


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


if your using a router,  did you restart it?


----------



## Coxenormous

Open up Cmd Prompt... Type in (Ipconfig) look at your IP address type it in your search bar and you should be able to log into your router. It's probably blocked


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Awwwww yis. My seeds arrived, let's see if we can grow these babies into something worth posting in the stash thread


Is your mom cool with the growing? Sounds like an impressive lady if she is.


----------



## Hylight

PEBKAP 
(problem exists between keyboard and pillow)


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if your using a router,  did you restart it?


LOLZ


----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


> I cant sign on to BL for over 4o sec's.
> and I can't get back to Xorkoths page but why can't I just send in a donate to a p.o. box or something like an address.
> 
> The local provider said the internet is down nation wide, but that is a LIE unless it is in CLUSTERS maybe.
> 
> I can be on the internet but cant i send it through the mail. the mail is still moving apparently so far.
> 
> Maybe my connection  is just under attack .
> 
> i can't switch pages @Xorkoth ?
> 
> or help !



This happens from time time, if the server is really busy or if some bots are doing a DDOS attack.  It should resolve itself soon.  Could be something on your side too, but I get those sometimes and just have to wait it out.


----------



## Hylight

of course that would fix it. i'm done. i can't even _edit _


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> This happens from time time, if the server is really busy or if some bots are doing a DDOS attack.  It should resolve itself soon.  Could be something on your side too, but I get those sometimes and just have to wait it out.


*THAT'S HOT *


----------



## schizopath

Much love to all of you


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## SS373dOH

>



Chicks name?


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Is your mom cool with the growing? Sounds like an impressive lady if she is.


Yep, all good. Been smoking pot for 17 years now and she knows I'm generally better with it. I cut down on drinking, opiates etc and focus more on my music n art. Also yeah, she's fucking cool, wouldn't trade her for the world!


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> inside or outside grow?



Outdoor, but I plan on using pots so I can move em in to avoid cold/for if the temp dips or it rains. I'll probably do the first two weeks of veg indoors.


----------



## Coxenormous

SS373dOH said:


> Chicks name?


I have no idea tbh, I looked up Vampire Girl on pinterest & found her...


----------



## Coxenormous

it's kinda ironic... I took this quiz/survey & got this


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> I have no idea tbh, I looked up Vampire Girl on pinterest & found her...


Did you click expand to look at all the pics ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Outdoor, but I plan on using pots so I can move em in to avoid cold/for if the temp dips or it rains. I'll probably do the first two weeks of veg indoors.


nice. watch out for them boyz. they get ur girlz preggers iirc.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My husband just sang a beautiful love song to me while I sucked yogurt out of the container because I forgot to bring my spoon.

True love iirc imho wwe wcw


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> My husband just sang a beautiful love song to me while I sucked yogurt out of the container because I forgot to bring my spoon.
> 
> True love iirc imho wwe wcw


are you describing a bj?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> are you describing a bj?



Exactly.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

naughty you are


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

repent.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

cigarettes taste better with a blood alcohol content iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

SS373dOH said:


> Did you click expand to look at all the pics ?


I got a couple of em  :D


----------



## Coxenormous

I got some of those CBD called Hemperetts


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

if she looks good when you're camping. priceless.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin I think you better give Mal some love


@mal3volent LOVEE UUU


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> repent.


I'm sorry daddy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> No but the banal life I live is depressing as fuck without something


understand


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My husband and I just left theraputic baby yoga  
I was skeptical, but it was a lot of fun and my son seems to get a lot out of it. #TeamHealing


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nice. watch out for them boyz. they get ur girlz preggers iirc.



Feminized and autoflowering. Shouldn't be a worry


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Feminized and autoflowering. Shouldn't be a worry


5th or 6th node up should show sex iirc


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> 5th or 6th node up should show sex iirc



They're feminized dude, all female plants guaranteed, no need to worry about pollination. Harder for me to fuck up *fingers crossed*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> They're feminized dude, all female plants guaranteed, no need to worry about pollination. Harder for me to fuck up *fingers crossed*


not a guarantee.  keep temps around 60 degrees first 2 weeks and remember they can always hermi. no stress is key with auto.


----------



## BK38

H





ghostandthedarknes said:


> not a guarantee.  keep temps around 60 degrees first 2 weeks and remember they can always hermi. no stress is key with auto.



Huh, good to know, I'll have to do some more research, good looking out.


----------



## Coxenormous

Oh shit! Is that fire coming out of my speakers????


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> H
> 
> Huh, good to know, I'll have to do some more research, good looking out.


just have fun and grow. good hobby


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> just have fun and grow. good hobby



Tx, will be my first shot at it. Trying to keep an open mind and hope I have something like decent mids to show for it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Tx, will be my first shot at it. Trying to keep an open mind and hope I have something like decent mids to show for it.


pm me if ya get troubles. got a little exp with growing. 



the very basics. a lot is indoors but worth s watch imo.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

who said your job is nonessential?  fuck em iirc feed ur family iirc


----------



## JackoftheWood

Wow, having some good acid along shrooms and good bud will take away all your problems


----------



## Shady's Fox

Yoo... Yoooooo

Am so fuckin confused..


I HAVE BED BUGSSSS YOOOO, FOR 2 NIGHTS BY NOW I KILLED 3 AND AND FUCK THEN I KILLED ANOTHER 3 BABY BED BUGS AM CRYIN. I LOOK LIKE A MF METH TWEAKER SEARCHIN EVERY POSSIBLE SPOT YOO ISN'T A MATTER OF LAUGHIN. Am gonna set the house on fire


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> H
> 
> Huh, good to know, I'll have to do some more research, good looking out.


Yea they can still herm on ya


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


> Yoo... Yoooooo
> 
> Am gonna set the house on fire


It's the only logical response


----------



## Shady's Fox

idk what the fuck am gonna do but

the thing is

I flipped the mattress rite

there's no dark spots or at least I didn't saw anything, there's no bugs although there's a exoskeleton on the floor? *shivers*. My house is spotless., now I know they can be found everywhere because they're hitch-hikers but I need to do something.


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> I HAVE BED BUGSSSS YOOOO, FOR 2 NIGHTS BY NOW I KILLED 3 AND AND FUCK THEN I KILLED ANOTHER 3 BABY BED BUGS AM CRYIN. I LOOK LIKE A MF METH TWEAKER SEARCHIN EVERY POSSIBLE SPOT YOO ISN'T A MATTER OF LAUGHIN. Am gonna set the house on fire


This should be surprising, but its not.


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


> I need to do something.




There's only one thing.


----------



## JackoftheWood

We're in for an ambitious night  at least I am.


----------



## SS373dOH

Get a diff mattress and spray some bug killer.. Oor burn the mf down. Either way.


----------



## DopeM

Low class thread ----------->


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Kept my beard and got a buzz cut. It actually looks pretty killer.


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Low class thread ----------->


Link or it doesnt exist.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

💩 Trashy 💩 - the low class thread
					






					www.bluelight.org
				




Gotchu.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> idk what the fuck am gonna do but
> 
> the thing is
> 
> I flipped the mattress rite
> 
> there's no dark spots or at least I didn't saw anything, there's no bugs although there's a exoskeleton on the floor? *shivers*. My house is spotless., now I know they can be found everywhere because they're hitch-hikers but I need to do something.


fuck moar everywhere iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

I had a previous encounter with'em back in Miami when I was in my hotel but when I bought those bug traps they were useless. I spoke about it with the mananger and he said he will take care of it but just as a fact, my house ain't a god damn hotel. So those traps don't do anything maybe I have to buy some diatomaceous Earth


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I had a previous encounter with'em back in Miami when I was in my hotel but when I bought those bug traps they were useless. I spoke with the mananger about it and he said he will take care of it but just as a fact, my house ain't a hotel. So those traps don't do anything maybe I have to buy some diatomaceous Earth


buy silver. the economy is collapsing iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am in no mood tonight, Casper. Stfu, ty


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Kept my beard and got a buzz cut. It actually looks pretty killer.


sounds hot


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

420 Somewhere....


----------



## Shady's Fox

MY HOUSE BE LIKEEE

RNN






AM GONNA SMOKE SOME GREEN WIT'EM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am sorry to hear about the bed bugs shady that sucks


----------



## DopeM

Shirley, you meant to quote the madness


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> Yoo... Yoooooo
> 
> Am so fuckin confused..
> 
> 
> I HAVE BED BUGSSSS YOOOO, FOR 2 NIGHTS BY NOW I KILLED 3 AND AND FUCK THEN I KILLED ANOTHER 3 BABY BED BUGS AM CRYIN. I LOOK LIKE A MF METH TWEAKER SEARCHIN EVERY POSSIBLE SPOT YOO ISN'T A MATTER OF LAUGHIN. Am gonna set the house on fire


FUCK THE DEVIL IS IN YOUR GODDAMN HOUSE!!!

My narcissistic, half witted mother in law gave us bedbugs.

She invited us to stay with her for a week, knowing that she had bed bugs.

Six weeks after our visit I started being eaten alive. It was so bad that I slept in the bathtub with water in it. I was pregnant this entire time, it was a fucking nightmare. 2 months after I had my son, we tossed everything we owned and bought a new house.

We tried everything that we could afford, nothing worked.

You're either going to have to move and leave anything behind that can't be run through the dryer, or hire an exterminator that will *heat treat *your house.

They're in the walls, the carpet and the window sills. They're everywhere


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

set off some bombs, leave the house for an afternoon  Shady


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i got more thc thank god

have beer but no desire


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> ⁸
> 
> FUCK THE DEVIL IS IN YOUR GODDAMN HOUSE!!!
> 
> My narcissistic, half witted mother in law gave us bedbugs.
> 
> She invited us to stay with her for a week, knowing that she had bed bugs.
> 
> Six weeks after our visit I started being eaten alive. It was so bad that I slept in the bathtub with water in it. I was pregnant this entire time, it was a fucking nightmare. 2 months after I had my son, we tossed everything we owned and bought a new house.
> 
> We tried everything that we could afford, nothing worked.
> 
> You're either going to have to move and leave anything behind that can't be run through the dryer, or hire an exterminator that will *heat treat *your house.
> 
> They're in the walls, the carpet and the window sills. They're everywhere



It's a fuckin mansion, oh Lucifer, LUCIFER DEARR, YOU HAD UR COFFEE

thank you for sharin this with me

*scratching*


----------



## Fire&Water

for the mat crabs


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


i would love that for a screen saver but i don't even have a screen 
love and miss you kurt


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

so it's  a different singer, big deal 





just kidding


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> 420 Somewhere....


Mickey grenades. Blaze up


----------



## DopeM

Is that the inside of a red dog cap?


----------



## Stark

DopeM said:


> There's only one thing.



Nuke it from orbit?




madness00 said:


> Kept my beard and got a buzz cut. It actually looks pretty killer.



I buzzed my beard but kept the flow.  It looks like shit but at least my face isn't sweating like a Russian mob boss' nutsack in the sauna anymore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Stark said:


> like a Russian mob boss' nutsack in the sauna


hot


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> hot


i need advice to hit on chicks plz halp?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i need advice to hit on chicks plz halp?


just do it

you only live forever

she probably already looking at your bulge waiting for you to make the first move

this last one has applied to me more often than I can possibly know


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> just do it
> 
> you only live forever
> 
> she probably already looking at your bulge waiting for you to make the first move
> 
> this last one has applied to me more often than I can possibly know


u feeling better negro? hope so.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u feeling better negro? hope so.


yea i got some thc in my blood stream

waking up without that dab is like fucking hell


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea i got some thc in my blood stream
> 
> waking up without that dab is like fucking hell


i miss heroin tbh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I see black people, they’re everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


repoted


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i miss heroin tbh


i used to, it's kinda eww to me now if i think about it

i am kinda tired now and am thinking i should take a nap after perhaps eating more ...


----------



## DopeM

Heroin will help with that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went with more food, listening to black metal and ummm something else I forget.  Perhaps watching TV shows to make me forget about my troubles.


----------



## DopeM

Ahhh, the American dream.  Pay attention class.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Ahhh, the American dream.  Pay attention class.


class dismissed covid iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

Woohoo! Friendly neighborhood tweaker here! Saying this is some good Meth! Enjoy your night everyone


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning to all and hope everyone is doing good. Happy Thursday


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning to all and hope everyone is doing good. Happy Thursday



Happy Thursday, its freezing cold hey!!!!
Brought out my scarf like WTF


----------



## Coxenormous

Band is under rated as fuck


----------



## Coxenormous

Who wants to talk about drugs? What drug are you doing? What Drug did you do today? What Drug is your Favorite? What Drug gets you high? What is life?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

Seizure warning:


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Seizure warning:


mom? that u?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> mom? that u?


Yes hunny, now come erre and suck on mommies titties


----------



## Coffeeshroom

BehindtheShadow said:


> Happy Thursday, its freezing cold hey!!!!
> Brought out my scarf like WTF


Was a bit chilly this early morning hours but i mowed the lawn that kept me warm and actually made me sweat lol.
But winter is here but i can still walk around with shorts and a vest outside. Just inside the house that's cold. but it should be warmer by you then me. 

And lol whats a scarve, its that some sort of lady garment?


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Coffeeshroom said:


> Was a bit chilly this early morning hours but i mowed the lawn that kept me warm and actually made me sweat lol.
> But winter is here but i can still walk around with shorts and a vest outside. Just inside the house that's cold. but it should be warmer by you then me.
> 
> And lol whats a scarve, its that some sort of lady garment?



It was 4 this morning by me
Its a thing you put around your neck to keep it warm lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^^ lol i know, just playing around. I actually have been wearing y sarong around my face and as a mask lol. And yeas i walk around in a sarong in spring and summer time with no under wear. Comfy AF


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I've accidentally smoked like 6 joints today. None were intentional. Hear me out..
So today decided to be a "wake up with the weight of an anvil on your chest and panic rushing through my gut" kinda day. On said days, I can't leave the house. The store is a 10 minute walk away, yet I could barely get myself into the shower let alone get into clothes that weren't a robe and pyjamas. And I'd run out of smokes AND vape juice. And I gotta smoke or inhale or whatever to combat my nicotine cravings. 
I had a full bowl full of tobacco and weed. I really didn't want weed today, as I've been smoking it for 2 weeks in a row now.. all day every day. 
So I tried my hardest to pick out the tobacco from the weed to make my cigs. Of course an impossible task, even when absolutely not wanting weed in my rollie.
I'm so done with being stoned, depressed and fucking up. 
I can function perfectly, but it's not usually my thing to be stoned from the time I wake until the time I sleep. 

Rant. 

I hope I can leave the house tomorrow.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Coffeeshroom said:


> ^^^ lol i know, just playing around. I actually have been wearing y sarong around my face and as a mask lol. And yeas i walk around in a sarong in spring and summer time with no under wear. Comfy AF



Fok sorry slow....
Nothing wrong with a sarong, especially if you have nice legs


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well I guess I do, the legs that is..


----------



## BehindtheShadow

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Coxenormous

BehindtheShadow said:


> pics or it didnt happen


I agree, You need a scoop for the poop you know.


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I've accidentally smoked like 6 joints today. None were intentional. Hear me out..
> So today decided to be a "wake up with the weight of an anvil on your chest and panic rushing through my gut" kinda day. On said days, I can't leave the house. The store is a 10 minute walk away, yet I could barely get myself into the shower let alone get into clothes that weren't a robe and pyjamas. And I'd run out of smokes AND vape juice. And I gotta smoke or inhale or whatever to combat my nicotine cravings.
> I had a full bowl full of tobacco and weed. I really didn't want weed today, as I've been smoking it for 2 weeks in a row now.. all day every day.
> So I tried my hardest to pick out the tobacco from the weed to make my cigs. Of course an impossible task, even when absolutely not wanting weed in my rollie.
> I'm so done with being stoned, depressed and fucking up.
> I can function perfectly, but it's not usually my thing to be stoned from the time I wake until the time I sleep.
> 
> Rant.
> 
> I hope I can leave the house tomorrow.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Nu





Coxenormous said:


>



Ok so MAYBE I didn't give that many fucks. 
It was a low motivation day.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

@Coxenormous nice avatar. I love sugar skulls/ day of the dead stuffs!!!!!


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Nu
> 
> Ok so MAYBE I didn't give that many fucks.
> It was a low motivation day.


I'm sure everyone on this website smokes to some degree.. "Tis be okay my friend"  :D


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @Coxenormous nice avatar. I love sugar skulls/ day of the dead stuffs!!!!!


Yeah and as soon as you comment it, I change it oops lol


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah and as soon as you comment it, I change it oops lol


Fucker!!!


----------



## Coxenormous

@Quickfixgrrl I like this one a tad bit better


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> @Quickfixgrrl I like this one a tad bit better


Kinda looks like a gimp until I zoom in... then it's someone in black hoodie with too many teeth...


----------



## Coxenormous

I found this website just being Nosy about the Meth I had just bought that day. It was purplish blue. I've seen breaking bad, but I didn't think that shit was real... I needed to know the chemistry!


----------



## Coxenormous

I may be a tweaker, but a damn fine looking tweaker. Oh shit! You hear that?..... it's the shadow people!


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'm embarking on a Sugar skull + Frida Kahlo + Morbidly painted self portraits through Frida's art full length sleeve. Can't wait until it's complete!


----------



## Coxenormous

I took chemistry in higj school. Didn't major in it, but I could cook if I wanted.... Just don't wanna get busted/ catch my whole neighborhood on fiya!


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm embarking on a Sugar skull + Frida Kahlo + Morbidly painted self portraits through Frida's art full length sleeve. Can't wait until it's complete!


Dude.... I loved skulls since I was very young... My old Myspace theme was nothing but skulls.... Shit was witchcraft imo lmao


----------



## Coxenormous

@Quickfixgrrl The best skull imo = Grim Reaper by far


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Some people come from Hell & some come people come from heaven... But what if a person resembles both? AKA The Grim Reaper


----------



## Coxenormous

I got a whole Wicca book full of "Spells" and "Curses" I don't use it tho. Takes strong beliefs and imagination for that to work... It does work tho... Just takes practice. It's all psychological.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'm going the whole SUGAR SUGAR look... marigold eyes n such. I don't have any dark kinda tattoos, I'm into colour and things that touch me... i have my outter calf covered in cherry blossoms, my entire left inner forearm is a massive peacock feather and my little tattoo, my first, cherry bombs on my left ankle. 
Also a homemade on my right inner wrist.. Just initials..


----------



## Coffeeshroom

BehindtheShadow said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Lol you putting me in a corner here, but i will..


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm going the whole SUGAR SUGAR look... marigold eyes n such. I don't have any dark kinda tattoos, I'm into colour and things that touch me... i have my outter calf covered in cherry blossoms, my entire left inner forearm is a massive peacock feather and my little tattoo, my first, cherry bombs on my left ankle.
> Also a homemade on my right inner wrist.. Just initials..


Only tattoo I got.. Meh, Scorpions are kinda dark. I'm Scorpio, thus is why I got it lol


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Well if you're gonna have one tattoo, go big or go home I say. Nice one.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Well if you're gonna have one tattoo, go big or go home I say. Nice one.


Yeah the guy that did it... His exact words "Now we're going to have to make it kinda big" Just like god said when he made my Coxenormous... Btw I have a sister names Dixie Normus... Anyone know her


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah the guy that did it... His exact words "Now we're going to have to make it kinda big" Just like god said when he made my Coxenormous... Btw I have a sister names Dixie Normus... Anyone know her



Usually guys who brag about having a big dick are insecure.
From a chicks' point of view, we really don't care all that much.


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Usually guys who brag about having a big dick are insecure.
> From a chicks' point of view, we really don't care all that much.


It's just a clever username... It's all judgemental based... A 9 inch dick could be considered small to a chick who thinks a 12 inch dick is large... Well theoretically it is, but what girl on this Earth can stick something that big in them... Unless you've seen the movie "Zombie Strippers" That was gross af


----------



## DopeM

The U.S.A. is about to lose a city.

Sucks, bc Minneapolis is one Midwest town I don't hate.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Once a hard penis is inside of you, it doesn't feel any different.. like, a 7 inch, a 9 inch... the cock can't go deeper than the cervix so the point in moot.
However, BJ's... now that's a different story..


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


>



I actually really love this....


----------



## Coxenormous

@Quickfixgrrl Thank you for that wonderful explaination on how the Utterus and "Cervix" works.. My mind is now in the Gutter, and I'm high as hell  :D


----------



## Coxenormous

NO AJ I GOT THIS! RESIST THE URGE!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

It's almost a Fact... That Sex atleast once a day every day, Is the key to soul happiness, Whether is Gay or Strait.. It balances out Dopamine levels in your body when you ejaculate...
-True Story


----------



## DopeM

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm embarking on a Sugar skull + Frida Kahlo + Morbidly painted self portraits through Frida's art full length sleeve. Can't wait until it's complete!


Frida is pretty dope

I came across her love letters to Diego Rivera over at https://www.brainpickings.org/?s=Kahlo one day when I was ultra bored at work many years ago.  Some powerful stuff in there.

On the topic of tattoos, I like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very fun on the right substance


----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> Frida is pretty dope
> 
> I came across her love letters to Diego Rivera over at https://www.brainpickings.org/?s=Kahlo one day when I was ultra bored at work many years ago.  Some powerful stuff in there.
> 
> On the topic of tattoos, I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fun on the right substance


----------



## Coxenormous

My next one very soon


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Hey @Coxenormous can you post your drinking straight Jim beam video compilation agsain here?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

DopeM said:


> Frida is pretty dope
> 
> I came across her love letters to Diego Rivera over at https://www.brainpickings.org/?s=Kahlo one day when I was ultra bored at work many years ago.  Some powerful stuff in there.
> 
> On the topic of tattoos, I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fun on the right substance



She was fucking marvelous  Ahead of her time, deep and with an in depth internal view of herself.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol you putting me in a corner here, but i will..


As promised


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> @Quickfixgrrl Thank you for that wonderful explaination on how the Utterus and "Cervix" works.. My mind is now in the Gutter, and I'm high as hell  :D



Dude, I'm quite decently fucked up right now.. the funnier the better? I enjoy a laugh


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Yesterday a girl told me: "my boyfriend loves me so much that he does not watch porn that has girls in them


----------



## jose ribas da silva

she hates my guts but I always end up in hers


----------



## jose ribas da silva

but she only can love me if I ignore her, strange


----------



## jose ribas da silva

And she confessed it was worth shaving her legs for


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> @Quickfixgrrl Thank you for that wonderful explaination on how the Utterus and "Cervix" works.. My mind is now in the Gutter, and I'm high as hell  :D


Well dude it's factual! Your dick can't break through the cervix! Plus, a lot of the sensitive areas for chicks are on the outside of the pussy. Unless you hammer hard enough to reach three "G".. which DOES exist, ok?! It definitely exists


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

jose ribas da silva said:


> And she confessed it was worth shaving her legs for



She a playa


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol you putting me in a corner here, but i will..


 Woohoo


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Quickfixgrrl said:


> She a playa



she's too fragile for that, you cannot play if your feelings are playing with you more than you can support without being totally dominated by them


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coffeeshroom said:


> As promised



Fucking totally ace man legs plus the cigarette in hand.....
Be still my beating heart


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^^Thank you


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coffeeshroom said:


> ^^^Thank you



Just telling it like it is...


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Ugh.. where is my mind? Where is my mind?
The Pixies are wondering, too..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up and had the craziest set of dreams being chased throughout shit and it was really fucking crazy and never stopped...

Kind of want to not sleep again it was so intense... but am afraid I'll just fall asleep early again


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

oh my god. 
I just dropped a hundred pistachios in the crevice of my couch. Fuck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> oh my god.
> I just dropped a hundred pistachios in the crevice of my couch. Fuck.


All I need is 1 shot of meth and I'll get every last pistachio out.  :D

Haven't banged meth in like... fuck forever.

My dreams/nightmares are so intense... I'm so... so tired.  I think I only got like 3 and a half hours of sleep.

Making coffee because I don't want to sleep in 6 more hours for no reason in particular... *yawwnnn*


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Hey @Coxenormous can you post your drinking straight Jim beam video compilation agsain here?


Sure why not


----------



## Coxenormous

Rolling a Beezy!


----------



## Coxenormous

Covid - 19 Metal Sing along! Last one ima post people tend to get annoyed by these... Lmao


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'M CHANGING MY AVATAR TO THE PIC I ENVISION OF @Captain.Heroin cuz I'm too fucked up to work out how to post a pic. 
Ok @Captain.Heroin ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the guy from trainspotting?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> the guy from trainspotting?


Yes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Yes


lol :D

tyvm that made my day


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol :D
> 
> tyvm that made my day



Don't really know your personality as such, just always figured you were a little bit of a trainspotter


----------



## Coxenormous

In other news AJ finds something ancient & very powerful    Like usual


----------



## Coxenormous

LOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Don't really know your personality as such, just always figured you were a little bit of a trainspotter


Probably close enough on both fronts.

I'm so fucking tired, I have this coffee and I feel the draw to sleep more.


----------



## Coxenormous

I have a video of me getting dressed lol /w pants on lol, but girls I send it too always say I have a nice body... No 6 pack.... but the devils belly for sure.. I can point something out, a lot of posting tho


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

My best friend is going through an unexpected bender. 

****please don't quote as I need till delete****

Sucks because they are too fucked up to even exchange a few words.
I'm worried. 
I'm alone and the one and only person who got me is now relapsing...


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> Probably close enough on both fronts.
> 
> I'm so fucking tired, I have this coffee and I feel the draw to sleep more.



Warmth


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> I have a video of me getting dressed lol /w pants on lol, but girls I send it too always say I have a nice body... No 6 pack.... but the devils belly for sure.. I can point something out, a lot of posting tho


Yeah fuck it post it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Warmth


I think I'm going to sip the coffee and try to wake up.  

I'm looking less fat YAY the lockdown weight was going to kill me.


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> My best friend is going through an unexpected bender.
> 
> ****please don't quote as I need till delete****
> 
> Sucks because they are too fucked up to even exchange a few words.
> I'm worried.
> I'm alone and the one and only person who got me is now relapsing...


For being an attractive person and staying single... Lol, I'm crazy AF because no one is perfect, but I don't seek relationships & i've been in the hospital 6 times for stupid shit I did to my Ex girlfriends lol. I love fucking with me Ex's it's kinda funny to be the Troll Ex


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Yeah fuck it post it


ANy sources I can post it to w/o facebook. I don't want my friends to think I was a pornstar posting videos like this haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm confused

i'm glad i like relationships but cannot be in one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> ANy sources I can post it to w/o facebook. I don't want my friends to think I was a pornstar posting videos like this haha











						Imgur
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> I have a video of me getting dressed lol /w pants on lol, but girls I send it too always say I have a nice body... No 6 pack.... but the devils belly for sure.. I can point something out, a lot of posting tho


You look a bit too


Coxenormous said:


> For being an attractive person and staying single... Lol, I'm crazy AF because no one is perfect, but I don't seek relationships & i've been in the hospital 6 times for stupid shit I did to my Ex girlfriends lol. I love fucking with me Ex's it's kinda funny to be the Troll Ex



Huh? Hmmm... what did you do to troll?
I've seen your last vid on here, and I'm so convinced you're a baby. Bet under 25?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm confused
> 
> i'm glad i like relationships but cannot be in one


 right? Fuck yeah. People are handy.
Then you just do life.
I think...


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Yeah fuck it post it


If it asks Password: Password


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sipping the coffee it is *NOT DOING ENOUGH YET*






that feel when you haven't bust in 18 hours and can't stop thinking about sex
then the coffee kicks in


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> You look a bit too
> 
> 
> Huh? Hmmm... what did you do to troll?
> I've seen your last vid on here, and I'm so convinced you're a baby. Bet under 25?


I'm 24... I just fucked with em in all different kinds of ways. Convinced one I was the Devil and pissed her off. Spray painted ones house, And the other I actually respect so I left her a lone lol


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

@Coxenormous your links don't work babe!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gotta learn to love yourself so you can love the outside world imo

 hail satan


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @Coxenormous your links don't work babe!





Quickfixgrrl said:


> @Coxenormous your links don't work babe!


----------



## Coxenormous

I may be young, But I have an old soul. That is a Fact. There are people out there like that.


----------



## Coxenormous

Ugh! I wish my best friend who used this site before me didn't go soo crazy, He literally forgot who he was    I'm on here to avenge him.


----------



## Coxenormous

i'm sure me & him would make great troll buddies on here. He went by Mikhail if anyone remembers that name


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> I may be young, But I have an old soul. That is a Fact. There are people out there like that.


Dude! Fact is... one day you're the youngest of the group.. then you turn 30.... it's acceptable but a scary notion. Then you travel along being your same old self and shit passes you by... you become stuck in the time of your life.
It might be fucken 1998 or 2008..
But you just get old and you can't fucken stop it so you try to make your era cool as fuck.
I'm doing lots of grunge. I can't ever compare "new music" to like AIC or Nirvana.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can't wait until i'm old and die and get to inhabit a new doggo

hopefully they have a big dick too and like to fuck


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Dude! Fact is... one day you're the youngest of the group.. then you turn 30.... it's acceptable but a scary notion. Then you travel along being your same old self and shit passes you by... you become stuck in the time of your life.
> It might be fucken 1998 or 2008..
> But you just get old and you can't fucken stop it so you try to make your era cool as fuck.
> I'm doing lots of grunge. I can't ever compare "new music" to like AIC or Nirvana.


Aaaaaaaaand AIC was my Fav Band growing up  

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bwq8aaRl_bU/


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> i can't wait until i'm old and die and get to inhabit a new doggo
> 
> hopefully they have a big dick too and like to fuck


Fucking is great. I don't care about who says it's not! It's fucking sensational


----------



## Coxenormous

I understand we all die one day... Shit if it wasn't for my luck I would already be dead, I've attempted suicide before. Not a jolly thing lol, it's traumatizing. I was ready to die... But something some mysterious force on this Earth saved me


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> Aaaaaaaaand AIC was my Fav Band growing up
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bwq8aaRl_bU/



You're not grown up yet baby


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Fucking is great. I don't care about who says it's not! It's fucking sensational


it is great

my love interest is all like noticing we're having a good time too

still devastated he won't date me

but I guess he isn't much to date anyways I can do better


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> I understand we all die one day... Shit if it wasn't for my luck I would already be dead, I've attempted suicide before. Not a jolly thing lol, it's traumatizing. I was ready to die... But something some mysterious force on this Earth saved me


I take suicidal talk extremely real. 
Are you ok? I'm here and if you ever need a kick up the ass or a heart to heart, our little community got ya xxx


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> You're not grown up yet baby


I know, why do you think i'm soo open & confortable making the goofy shit that I do. A normal person doesn't do that stuff, but it takes a scarred person to reach into themselves, I was literally fed up with being so torn down and apart. People love me now  :D I have changed a lot from my older days


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Coxenormous

Having attempted suicide literally killed my old soul and I was blessed with something new or better, Even if the thought of "change" pisses me off. Got to learn to exept it. Best advice I can give to someone who is suicidal


----------



## Coxenormous

In conclusion Change is a real thing. I had my tarot cards read 4 years ago & my first card was "Death"... The psychic told me not to worry lol, it doesn't mean you die... It means a major change in your life... Keep in mind this was 1 year after my suicide attempt. I was in a dump for a while


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> Having attempted suicide literally killed my old soul and I was blessed with something new or better, Even if the thought of "change" pisses me off. Got to learn to exept it. Best advice I can give to someone who is suicidal



That's a lovely, positive message.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> In conclusion Change is a real thing. I had my tarot cards read 4 years ago & my first card was "Death"... The psychic told me not to worry lol, it doesn't mean you die... It means a major change in your life... Keep in mind this was 1 year after my suicide attempt. I was in a dump for a while



I read tarot cards. 
I can give you or anyone a reading


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

@Coxenormous choose a number... I'll do a quick read right now....


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> That's a lovely, positive message.


After re reading that it's basically saying "Hey! You wanna be a cool kid?! Go attempt suicide!"   I only joke about real shit I've been thru because the best way to handle a bad situation or Trauma is find a way to bring it to the light. Which can mean having a sense of humor about it


----------



## Coxenormous

My lucky number is 69... Not the sex position, but I'm always pointed out to that number for some reason


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> My lucky number is 69... Not the sex position, but I'm always pointed out to that number for some reason


 Ok... 
69.
I'm reading your chakra. Your card is "rejection".


----------



## Coxenormous

The psychic blessed me with an Amulet for protection as you see me wearing in all my videos and pictures! She sensed a negative energy sent by someone who has caused mental harm in my life *Cough* my Ex *Cough* she practiced the arts and considers herself a gypsy. But that gypsy got a nice message spray painted on her house. I didn't hurt her in any way but did do some art work on her house


----------



## Coxenormous

i'm gypsy too so it's kinda like....


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

This is legit what I drew from the deck


----------



## Coxenormous

What a beautiful song here....


----------



## w01fg4ng

Coxenormous said:


> I was ready to die... But something some mysterious force on this Earth saved me


Being ready to die is an innate human trait.  It doesn't imply depression nor negativity.  It simply is a part of life.



Coxenormous said:


> The psychic blessed me with an Amulet for protection as you see me wearing in all my videos and pictures! She sensed a negative energy sent by someone who has caused mental harm in my life *Cough* my Ex *Cough* she practiced the arts and considers herself a gypsy. But that gypsy got a nice message spray painted on her house. I didn't hurt her in any way but did do some art work on her house


Bragging about your short comings only highlights your inability to resolve your differences.  Let it go.


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> This is legit what I drew from the deck


I WANNA SEE!!


----------



## DopeM

If failed suicide attempts are cool than consider me Miles Davis.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> I WANNA SEE!!


----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> If failed suicide attempts are cool than consider me Miles Davis.


It's not cool at all, I was making a joke off something I said about it. It's not cool it's traumatizing. I cried a waterfall that night after failure & I cried so deep I know the devil felt my ass.


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


>


I'm thinking here. Infact it's accurate not being Rejected by Relationships but Rejected by what I dream to be instead of what I'm meant to be. I believe there is a spirit attached to me. I was born after a miscarriage. I'm a Rainbow baby or Miracle child... I think I said that on here once before


----------



## DopeM

I Hate Gypsies
					

Is that okay to say?




					www.vice.com
				




Hey look, vice was garbage 15 years ago too!


----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> I Hate Gypsies
> 
> 
> Is that okay to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com


Aaaaahaaaa


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Who wants a card randomly picked...
I could go in depth but not right now.. 

I can read general life through cards and of course love. Fuck love. But I had to learn about it to read cards. 

if you want a quick read, ask me


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm not sure if i'm supposed to share this info, but I feel comfortable enough right now lol. I did a Ancient Ritual with my friend against my Ex for her "Cursing" me I decided to return the favor 3 years... 3 years of trauma. I was done so my friend offered his hand and he was experienced in Dream Casting. Let's just say after the Ritual we did... RIght after.... The power in the whole neighborhood went out for no explained reason...


----------



## DopeM

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Who wants a card randomly picked...
> I could go in depth but not right now..
> 
> I can read general life through cards and of course love. Fuck love. But I had to learn about it to read cards.
> 
> if you want a quick read, ask me


Do me.


----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not sure if i'm supposed to share this info, but I feel comfortable enough right now lol. I did a Ancient Ritual with my friend against my Ex for her "Cursing" me I decided to return the favor 3 years... 3 years of trauma. I was done so my friend offered his hand and he was experienced in Dream Casting. Let's just say after the Ritual we did... RIght after.... The power in the whole neighborhood went out for no explained reason...


Yea boi, dissawhy we no play widda magicks


----------



## Coxenormous

One thing I do know. Is that stuff only works on those who truly deserve it. And it worked.... But I was hurt man, I attempted suicide because of this Ex, but i'm sure whatever this Ritual did got the best of her. She quit social media and vanished from society so idk


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

DopeM said:


> Do me.


ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's better to move on bro

find someone new


----------



## Coxenormous

I felt nothing but Joy about doing the ritual... a brush off my shoulders I guess. I truly believed she deserved it tho. She made some join the military then dumped him while he was at boot camp it destroyed him. Like WTF


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

@DopeM pick a number between 1 and 50


----------



## JackoftheWood

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Who wants a card randomly picked...
> I could go in depth but not right now..
> 
> I can read general life through cards and of course love. Fuck love. But I had to learn about it to read cards.
> 
> if you want a quick read, ask me


Sure thing, why not?


----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


> One thing I do know. Is that stuff only works on those who truly deserve it.


I would nah be so sure o dis.

When you invite magic into the universe it is here.  Whetter the recipient is "deserving" or not.  If you believe in this sort of thing me thinks.

I'm of the opinion that those who "truly deserve it"  get "it" whether you cast a spell or not


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm over her, but being over someone doesn't mean you forgave what they did lol


----------



## DopeM

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @DopeM pick a number between 1 and 50


36


----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> I would nah be so sure o dis.
> 
> When you invite magic into the universe it is here.  Whetter the recipient is "deserving" or not.  If you believe in this sort of thing me thinks.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that those who "truly deserve it"  get "it" whether you cast a spell or not


It was an Eye for an Eye. Everything happens for a reason. It was soo fucked up of a situation my friend had to offer help cause he knew... lol


----------



## mal3volent

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @DopeM pick a number between 1 and 50



3


----------



## Coxenormous

These Tarot Cards are accurate fellas to those whom are skeptical about it. It's not the cards that are fake, but sometimes the person behind them whom has no idea what they're doing. @Quickfixgrrl seems experienced


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

DopeM said:


> 36



I had an extreme grave feeling whilst counting your cards. I thought something bad was coming up but your card says the opposite...
Did you ever experience something traumatizing in your youth?

Your card is JOY


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm off to a friends house, I'll be back shortly.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl




----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Who else wants to play?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Who else wants to play?


I'm up for a go.


----------



## DopeM

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I had an extreme grave feeling whilst counting your cards. I thought something bad was coming up but your card says the opposite...
> Did you ever experience something traumatizing in your youth?
> 
> Your card is JOY


Lol yea that niggas name was uncle terry

But, tbf dont we all?  Isn't that what youth is? (Not necessarily an uncle terry type, but even learning can be traumatizing, weight lifting is literally traumatic to your muscle membrane, etc.)


I will say, indefinitely, that I am the most joyous, most grateful, most "plugged-in",  that I can ever remember


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent 

how are you doing big boy ?


----------



## DopeM

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Who else wants to play?


Mal picked a number

Also, I know shit all about tarot.  Can you delve any deeper or ... ?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

@JackoftheWood 
Choose a number between 1 and 20


----------



## JackoftheWood

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @JackoftheWood
> Choose a number between 1 and 20


17


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am hungry

hating my fat body

perhaps will eat black toast


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

DopeM said:


> Mal picked a number
> 
> Also, I know shit all about tarot.  Can you delve any deeper or ... ?


I absolutely can. If you're truly into what I'm doing I'll PM you.  We can explicitly go through cards.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

owwww OWWWW painnn sucks.  

i want to eat so bad

someone talk me out of it


----------



## DopeM

Eat.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm up for a go.



Your card is "confusion".
I'll check the key points and get back to you


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


>


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> @mal3volent
> 
> how are you doing big boy ?



fine, except I fucking hate doctors and wish they'd all die


----------



## mal3volent

*I PICKED 3*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Who else wants to play?


Could you do me?  I pick 17. Thank you


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


>


----------



## JackoftheWood

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Your card is "confusion".
> I'll check the key points and get back to you


Confusion huh, seems fitting I suppose.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> fine, except I fucking hate doctors and wish they'd all die




ya I miss my doc so much

need a new one


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya I miss my doc so much
> 
> need a new one


Distance > heart > fonder


----------



## JackoftheWood

Trying kratom today. Took four .5g caps along with steadily smoking a cart. Hopefully this lives up to what I've read.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Distance > heart > fonder


probably true imo

deep wisdom


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Quickfixgrrl

@LadyAlkaline your card:


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @LadyAlkaline your card:


Spot on

Absolutely fucking nailed it

_COMPLACENCY ~Crimson Dreams~ Finding self-nourishment; leaving dreams unrealized; feeling depleted; time for deep rest; lack of motivation; holding back. INSPIRATION—This is a warning not to give up! Beware of coasting along in a situation that is not what you really want. You will never be fulfilled by the unmet dreams of others_


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Should I start a card reading thread?


----------



## w01fg4ng

So if a woman pregnant with triplets ask for a reading her first card looks like this?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@Quickfixgrrl How I picture you... Maybe a bit older


----------



## Coxenormous

Let's play Cards Against Humanity? Anyone? Haha my Fav card game


----------



## Coxenormous

Anyone know what this card combo means... Means you're fucked m8! "Dead Mans Hand"


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Live reading in 5 mins


----------



## Coxenormous

@Quickfixgrrl


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Live reading in 5 mins


Ready af

My whole life is in transition and limbo and I'm definitely at a split in the road


----------



## Shady's Fox

The night soften your eyes..

it's about seeing the dystopian metals

it's about oblivion, it's about freedom..


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Ok you all... 0011 
I think that's thr international number


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I have my cards ready


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Quickfixgrrl

0411538738


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Who's calling ?


----------



## Coxenormous

uhhh *Crickets*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So complacency is a warning  

I have become complacent in many aspects of my life.  Not really sure where its a problem, but I'm sure it is.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

oh my. Fucking god I posted a number wrong


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> uhhh *Crickets*


Call me you little shit!!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Call me you little shit!!


Uhm i'm lost what am I calling? Prostitutes? Sweet!


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Yeh


Coxenormous said:


> Uhm i'm lost what am I calling? Prostitutes? Sweet!



No. Just me.


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Yeh
> 
> 
> No. Just me.


Ik Ik sorry was looking for a new Avatar pic, I'm trying to stay posted in other tabs  pick a number?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Call me


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Call me


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Lmao no one even calls me!!!!!


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Lmao no one even calls me!!!!!


Did you watch the vid I just sent


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I need to listen. Your voice speaks volumes


----------



## Coxenormous

I have plenty of videos with my voice


----------



## Coxenormous

My voice is deep as hell lmao


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I figured yall were doing your thing


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I need to listen. Your voice speaks volumes


sec


----------



## Coxenormous

I have no idea what you mean by voice, here’s myn


----------



## mal3volent

*I
FUKKIN
PICKED
3
GODAMMIT*

*gives up*
*cries*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> *I
> FUKKIN
> PICKED
> 3
> GODAMMIT*
> 
> *gives up*
> *cries*




@Quickfixgrrl 

MAL PICKED 3


----------



## Coxenormous

Trolly Meth smoking video with Three Days Grace


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

If anyone has any concerns, take my business card for granted.


----------



## Coxenormous

@Quickfixgrrl


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

You didn't post the vid of you being young, dumb and full of cum


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> You didn't post the vid of you being young, dumb and full of cum


----------



## Coxenormous

Uhhh I lost it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Poor mal


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I think I gave my number out. Lel.
> What a stupid thing to do


Don't do that lol last time I gave public info out someone tried to frame me for murder or saying I was going to kill my Ex.. Lmao I made all my shit private cause of that. Police already watch my ass I don't need extra rope here people


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Sounds fun xx


----------



## Coxenormous

Funniest part is they got the wrong Ex Gf, who ever it was, was a good guess tho


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

i've literally been on this thread since 6 am binging my stash. Damn Meth focus is a bitch... Can sit here all week with how much I got lmao.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I think it's just a few extra numbers to be in as Australia... n I'll read for you..


----------



## Coxenormous

Why does this potato head looking mother fucker make me LOL so hard


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> i've literally been on this thread since 6 am binging my stash. Damn Meth focus is a bitch... Can sit here all week with how much I got lmao.


 
Want your future read ?


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Want your future read ?


Yeah, I'm going to die in 7 days... I already know, I watched the damn tape!


----------



## Coxenormous

THere's a secret about this song I figured out. Someone called me a genius for it lol


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## Coxenormous

Well Future is a Scorpio... Anyways he Says Pluto in all his music. Pluto is the ruling planet of Scorpio lol & represents the Occult/Magick/Death ect. (My first Tarot Card)


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah, I'm going to die in 7 days... I already know, I watched the damn tape!



Stfu. You're a baby. You gotta get your shit together cos it ain't cute when you're living with your mom at 30.

I'm insane though, I moved into my own apartment at 16. 

Hahaha


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Stfu. You're a baby. You gotta get your shit together cos it ain't cute when you're living with your mom at 30.
> 
> I'm insane though, I moved into my own apartment at 16.
> 
> Hahaha


Waa Waa I'm Lil Baby!


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> Waa Waa I'm Lil Baby!


Trust me i'll be on my own living "The Good Life" by age 26 atleast, good things have been going for me lately


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> Waa Waa I'm Lil Baby!


 
You're too sexy, I can't look... wish I was 10 years younger...


----------



## Coxenormous

Grab your viewing Orb and tell me what you see   it's foggy aint it? My life is mysterious


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Coxenormous said:


> Grab your viewing Orb and tell me what you see   it's foggy aint it? My life is mysterious



Well...

~immediate future: smoke a joint
~see how i feel mentally regarding getting a... ewwwwww Job. 

~ Fuck.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Well...
> 
> ~immediate future: smoke a joint
> ~see how i feel mentally regarding getting a... ewwwwww Job.
> 
> ~ Fuck.


 oh sorry.. that was my own future lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Why am I soo young, and know soo much? I have no idea. My grandma always called me extremely blessed but I thought that’s what any grandma would say lol


----------



## mal3volent

Guess since I'm not that high I can't communicate with them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Guess since I'm not that high I can't communicate with them.


seen any eye candy recently?

I seen some


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> oh sorry.. that was my own future lol


It’s okay, sometimes you gotta put yourself before others. Do what you gotta do to make you happy, not others unless you’re already happy because it’s hard to make others happy if you aren’t yourself happy


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Guess since I'm not that high I can't communicate with them.


Welcome to the rodeo


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> seen any eye candy recently?
> 
> I seen some



actually yeah, this guy with a hipster mullet and a tank top, the kind that's open on the sides. At the park. Should have invited him to play with my puppies.


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Guess since I'm not that high I can't communicate with them.


Welcome to the rodeo


mal3volent said:


> actually yeah, this guy with a hipster mullet and a tank top, the kind that's open on the sides. At the park. Should have invited him to play with my puppies.


Dammit Jesus!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Well i guess they don’t wanna post.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> actually yeah, this guy with a hipster mullet and a tank top, the kind that's open on the sides. At the park. Should have invited him to play with my puppies.


hot

it's always good to see them hotties about

am hoping to get my dick wet today


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> hot
> 
> it's always good to see them hotties about
> 
> am hoping to get my dick wet today



finally decided to take a shower?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> hot
> 
> it's always good to see them hotties about
> 
> am hoping to get my dick wet today


Send him a snap of you doing the dick helicopter.

@schizopath  where are you?

@ghostandthedarknes where are you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Send him a snap of you doing the dick helicopter.


He's got some hot dick pix of me already.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> finally decided to take a shower?


yea

feels good


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea
> 
> feels good



I bet it does. Have you seen that porno where the straight jock breaks both his hands and he has to call his twink friend to help him shower?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I bet it does. Have you seen that porno where the straight jock breaks both his hands and he has to call his twink friend to help him shower?


I have not... sounds intriguing. 

I always love a hot bro shower...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I usually don't eat until dinner time and maybe a snack before bed, but this week I am all about some self care, instead of my usual tomato sammie, I made a BLTA, and for lunch I had a baked potato with sour cream  and for my snack later I am having an ear of corn (uncooked) or two, and dinner, my favorite salad ever, Walmart's Spinach Dijon salad, the spinach is so thick and velvety  and more corn?

The sky is the limit!

@PrincessDiz  I forgot to @ you about the gun situation. Archery is cool as fuck and takes way more skill, I'd love to learn  if you're ever in the states, we have over a dozen guns here and you could try them all! If you're good at archery, shooting will be a breeze for you.





Joe is sleeping and I'm about to take a bubble bath ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for @mal3volent 


*NSFW*:


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Mysterier

A couple of meat gents.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Yikes. 
I didn't know that Mal was into dick.
I can't keep up with you horny boy n boy porn


----------



## mal3volent

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Yikes.
> I didn't know that Mal was into dick.
> I can't keep up with you horny boy n boy porn








						Sexy - 🏳️‍🌈 The NEW Big Gay Lounge Thread 🏳️‍🌈 |NSFW|
					

Looks like a douche but idgaf right now tbh




					www.bluelight.org
				




i picked 3 by the way


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Send him a snap of you doing the dick helicopter.
> 
> @schizopath  where are you?
> 
> @ghostandthedarknes where are you?


had some decks to stain/paint. weather finally dried up.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> had some decks to stain/paint. weather finally dried up.


It is gloomy and rainy here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so bored need entertainment


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> so bored need entertainment


Let's record ourselves reading sexy stories


----------



## Mysterier

_Illegitimi non carborundum_.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> _Illegitimi non carborundum_.


MY CARBS ARE FUCKING LEGITIMATE


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> MY CARBS ARE FUCKING LEGITIMATE



LOUDER.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Let's record ourselves reading sexy stories


That does sound like fun...

omg NEED SOMETHING FUN TO DO it is driving me INSANE


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*MY CARBS ARE FUCKING*

*LEGITIMATE *


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> *MY CARBS ARE FUCKING
> 
> LEGITIMATE *


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> It is gloomy and rainy here


yeah, that gets a little depressing after a week. sunny and warm here finally


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> so bored need entertainment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


>


every now and then we all go thru that

I AM SO BORED nothing is SATIATING MY DESIRE FOR NOVELTY

*mal halp me*


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> every now and then we all go thru that
> 
> I AM SO BORED nothing is SATIATING MY DESIRE FOR NOVELTY
> 
> *mal halp me*


You need something that pumps your adrenaline, go risk something or do something dumb lol. Get that Dopamine Racing! YO CAN DO IIIIIT!


----------



## Coxenormous

it's like a roller coaster even if you're used to them. You always get that rush no matter how many coasters you ride


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> You need something that pumps your adrenaline


sex normally works

i have already gone on a short walk

i am so bored

everything sucks and there's nothing cool to do and it is killing me and I want OUTTT OF MY BODYyyyy

He responded to me so I hope he's thinking about me... I hope he wants it as much as I do


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> sex normally works
> 
> i have already gone on a short walk
> 
> i am so bored
> 
> everything sucks and there's nothing cool to do and it is killing me and I want OUTTT OF MY BODYyyyy
> 
> He responded to me so I hope he's thinking about me... I hope he wants it as much as I do


I'm not going to jump to conclusions here.. Sounds like Aspergers to me or however the fuck you spell it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i guess i can play video games and wait until later today...

fuckin' lack of sleep is deadly


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> i guess i can play video games and wait until later today...
> 
> fuckin' lack of sleep is deadly


do you play MW on ps4, I'll play something with you


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> The psychic blessed me with an Amulet for protection as you see me wearing in all my videos and pictures! She sensed a negative energy sent by someone who has caused mental harm in my life *Cough* my Ex *Cough* she practiced the arts and considers herself a gypsy. But that gypsy got a nice message spray painted on her house. I didn't hurt her in any way but did do some art work on her house


Monica is serious too. 8(


----------



## Coxenormous

SS373dOH said:


> Monica is serious too. 8(


Ehh Doo what now?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Staying at home


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Staying home and smoking weed


----------



## jose ribas da silva

smoking weed with friends over Zoom


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coordinating DMT trips with my friends and meeting up in a dimension where covid does not exist


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> smoking weed with friends over Zoom


Sounds like a good time


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> Coordinating DMT trips with my friends and meeting up in a dimension where covid does not exist


And if you’re lucky you can take a trip this fall with some double dipped acid tabs


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coxenormous said:


> And if you’re lucky you can take a trip this fall with some double dipped acid tabs



I am appreciating the current moment, I can buy, legally, mushrooms, mescaline, DMT, it is a new era, the age of aquarius


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am appreciating the current moment, I can buy, legally, mushrooms, mescaline, DMT, it is a new era, the age of aquarius


is that your zodiac sign or a saying lol sorry


----------



## Coxenormous

My best friend was Aquarius the dude I grew up with since middle school


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> hot



Literally, I mean, it's a sauna


----------



## mal3volent

@Quickfixgrrl


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am appreciating the current moment, I can buy, legally, mushrooms, mescaline, DMT, it is a new era, the age of aquarius



So why should I buy psychedelics? To see my darkened interior? Uau that will be a long journey


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> @Quickfixgrrl


Hahaha damn she left you in the wind... it’s okay ”No man gets left behind” *Grabs Hand*


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I prefer my wook chicks from tinder

we like to get fucked up and and do kinky shit you know what I mean?


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> So why should I buy psychedelics? To see my darkened interior? Uau that will be a long journey


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

This is your brain on toast


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> This is your brain on toast


Now that makes me jelly!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

gonna make an omelet now ffs


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> gonna make an omelet now ffs


Dude I’m with you! Cheers! Low key hungry now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*: 










* day dreamin` *


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


There's always that one dude in an instance like that, that be like


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


FUK DA POLICE


----------



## Coxenormous

Watch till the end...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> FUK DA POLICE


----------



## Coxenormous

And every one was... Kung Fu Fightin!


----------



## Coxenormous

OK I just made myself LOL watching that Gif while listening to that


----------



## Coxenormous

@ghostandthedarknes Is that Layne Stayleys dog in your avatar... Looks like it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> @ghostandthedarknes Is that Layne Stayleys dog in your avatar... Looks like it


yep


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Mysterier

Chris Meloni to eat bologna in his macaroni; he's not bony, nor is he phony—put a nickel in him and you can ride him like a pony.



Spoiler: ...You peep through the keyhole


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Holy shit, as a connoisseur i can tell she has no ass, but i'd slam.

Cum shot on that pretty little face.. that taboo shit where it is against her religion or whatever.. HOT.


----------



## JackoftheWood

madness00 said:


> Holy shit, as a connoisseur i can tell she has no ass, but i'd slam.
> 
> Cum shot on that pretty little face.. that taboo shit where it is against her religion or whatever.. HOT.


Every time I see an otherwise bomb ass woman with no ass I get real sad for the rest of the day.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, it's tragic. But squats and whey protein can help with that.

You can _always _look better.

_For daddy._


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Holy shit, as a connoisseur i can tell she has no ass, but i'd slam.
> 
> Cum shot on that pretty little face.. that taboo shit where it is against her religion or whatever.. HOT.


What a turn of events


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, no ass to slamming?

It _is _bizarre, i will admit.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Yeah, it's tragic. But squats and whey protein can help with that.
> 
> You can _always _look better.
> 
> _For daddy._


Fuckin panty *drop*


----------



## Coxenormous

I’ve been up for 24 hours now literally sitting on here no lifeing the shit... going for walks every 2 hours to stay healthy, but other than that... I need to reevaluate


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@madness00


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Target's giving away free stuff in Minnesota.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Target's giving away free stuff in Minnesota.


What kind of free stuff?


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> @madness00


Oh look Eminem’s crack head cousin


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> What kind of free stuff?


anything you can smash and grab according to the news. Too late National Guard is there now. sale's over now


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm too school for cool.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> anything you can smash and grab according to the news. Too late National Guard is there now. sale's over now


Oh, looting, I hope they burn the city to the fucking ground. Even if that man hadn't of died, his neck would have been fucked. Fucking pig ass trash


----------



## LadyAlkaline

WARNING: SOURCING

Does anyone know where I can get some of this?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@devilsgospel ^^


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Holy shit, as a connoisseur i can tell she has no ass, but i'd slam.
> 
> Cum shot on that pretty little face.. that taboo shit where it is against her religion or whatever.. HOT.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No they’re not! Wendy’s wasn’t either, so they burned it down.
> 
> Fucking assholes


How’ve you been brotha?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[insert insensitive comments here]

*I time traveled to the future to avoid a b&*


----------



## mal3volent

I'm sufficiently drunk. Feels nice


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Say something stupid @mal3volent lololololol.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Say something stupid @mal3volent lololololol.



i want to suck your ass .

dumb enough?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I'm sufficiently drunk. Feels nice


will you post a dick pic???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> i want to suck your ass .


qft


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> will you post a dick pic???



you've already seen my dick lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my brain saw "madness00"

fuck I'm blind...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and I don't remember what your dick looks like

I am sorry

it wasn't that it wasn't memorable, it's that my brain repressed a lot of shit and I don't remember much about my life before dec 2019


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> my brain saw "madness00"
> 
> fuck I'm blind...



oh I see how it is. You want his dick, not mine

fine that's fine


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> oh I see how it is. You want his dock, not mine
> 
> fine that's fine


it's rarer he's drunk af

you can still show me again :D

tbph I don't go for dick as much as ass

don't be offended BB Love


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I remember CH posted a guy twerking in baby blue sports boxers.

I still remember it.

I check out guys asses too even though i don't want to go inside of them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I forgot this guy's name IRL and I was trying to piece together why

well I've seen him naked ADURR so that means my brain either remembers names or dicks, rarely both


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I remember CH posted a guy twerking in baby blue sports boxers.
> 
> I still remember it.
> 
> I check out guys asses too even though i don't want to go inside of them.


110% into female asses here... dunno why

I woke up and needed like 4 more hours of sleep


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I looked at that a lot longer than i expected to.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> I looked at that a lot longer than i expected to.


Same


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


>



sorry COXENORMOUS... that was not very appropriate of me as a SMOD....


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> sorry COXENORMOUS... that was not very appropriate of me as a SMOD....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no wonder i don't remember it disappeared again


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


>



lol, that made me lol


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> no wonder i don't remember it disappeared again



so much pressure being a smod. You understand


----------



## Coxenormous

I opened it up to see what it was, it looked like a dick with skin missing? Just my first thought of it then I open and boom


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> I opened it up to see what it was, it looked like a dick with skin missing? Just my first thought of it then I open and boom



well we have yet to see your enormous cock so you don't really have room to talk do you


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> well we have yet to see your enormous cock so you don't really have room to talk do you


I saw a picture of it yesterday it was nice!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So mature up in this mf

Didn't know we were in a kindergarten class


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> So mature up in this mf
> 
> Didn't know we were in a kindergarten class



sorry m'lady. No more dick talk.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> sorry m'lady. No more dick talk.


Not talking about you babe


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Iceman1216

BK38 said:


> H
> 
> Huh, good to know, I'll have to do some more research, good looking out.





DopeM said:


> Heroin will help with that


heroin will Help with Everything, till its Gone


----------



## Coxenormous

Lmao classic


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> 110% into female asses here... dunno why



Simple, because female asses are sexy as fuck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> asses are sexy as fuck.


agreed

waiting on tonight *it's gonna be so fun*

plsssss [hoping]


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> [hoping]


Is futile !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Is futile !


when I'm getting my dick wet I will remember the futility


----------



## Iceman1216

jose ribas da silva said:


> she hates my guts but I always end up in hers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i had a dab i feel 10% better

trying to stay awake [sleepy]


----------



## Xorkoth

I had 2 alcohols and am feeling 65% better.  Will likely repeat, and will end up feeling -50% better by the morning.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ugh


----------



## thujone

Xorkoth said:


> I had 2 alcohols and am feeling 65% better.  Will likely repeat, and will end up feeling -50% better by the morning.



adversity makes us stronger


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I had 2 alcohols and am feeling 65% better.  Will likely repeat, and will end up feeling -50% better by the morning.


I like those numbers. 

I got a pizza and have some beers, it's a good combo.  

He texting me back VERY quick (not typical for him) so am hoping he wants to smash later.


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like those numbers.
> 
> I got a pizza and have some beers, it's a good combo.
> 
> He texting me back VERY quick (not typical for him) so am hoping he wants to smash later.


Not just a good combo, one of the best combos. Right up there with hookers and cocaine.


----------



## Coxenormous

SS373dOH said:


> Not just a good combo, one of the best combos. Right up there with hookers and cocaine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HE'S COMING TONIIIIIIIIITEEEEEEEE

*squeals*

gonna get my DICC wet


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> HE'S COMING TONIIIIIIIIITEEEEEEEE
> 
> *squeals*
> 
> gonna get my DICC wet


do what you gotta do to be happy man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> do what you gotta do to be happy man


thanks will do

seems to make him very happy as well


*NSFW*:


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> thanks will do
> 
> seems to make him very happy as well
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


Ride that like Lil Nas Rides his horse to the old town road! I don't rock that way, but whatever suits you man


----------



## Coxenormous

I've gotten head by a transvestite drunk as hell, but that's as far as I ever got lol


----------



## Coxenormous

I sing along to this every time it plays


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I've gotten head by a transvestite drunk as hell, but that's as far as I ever got lol


no judgments here obviously

i'm doin' my gonnagetmydickwet dance


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I had some hot latina coming over I'd be acting the same way

addicted 2 ass


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> if I had some hot latina coming over I'd be acting the same way
> 
> addicted 2 ass


I'm addicted to ( . Y . ) & Some Poo-Nanny, Latina girls are my favorite speaking of which. I'll show you the one i've been talking to


----------



## Coxenormous

She's a goddess in my eyes, We believe in a lot of the same shit & can relate to some weird ass shit. It's kinda rare to meet someone up to my standards lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice


----------



## Coxenormous

Just look at the big round plumptious booty


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> do what you gotta do to be happy man


Its a soul sucking addiction he has.


----------



## Coxenormous

SS373dOH said:


> Its a soul sucking addiction he has.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Its a soul sucking addiction he has.


sex is not an addiction

it is healthy to want to jump into bed and do ur thing


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> sex is not an addiction
> 
> it is healthy to want to jump into bed and do ur thing


Sex is a part of Human Nature. Shit when Adam & Eve first met... that's the first thing they did. Sex once a day is actually good for your health.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Sex once a day is actually good for your health.


This


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> sex is not an addiction
> 
> it is healthy to want to jump into bed and do ur thing



Sex may be an addiction when 24 hours have gone by and you're having withdrawals.  Just sayin


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> Sex may be an addiction when 24 hours have gone by and you're having withdrawals.  Just sayin


----------



## Coxenormous

If I must be technical. Every Human on Earth is addicted to Sex... even if you don't even get it. Sex is what raises the most dopamine in your body.... Even more than drugs. In conclusion That thing called a "Boner" is a symptom of sex addiction if you ask me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Sex may be an addiction when 24 hours have gone by and you're having withdrawals.  Just sayin


not having sex withdrawals, having a healthy desire for sex is nothing to be ashamed of imo


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Happy Friday to All


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Happy Friday to All


tyvm

just fucked was so good


enjoying self

feeling high 

how you doing coffee


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coxenormous said:


> Who wants to talk about drugs? What drug are you doing? What Drug did you do today? What Drug is your Favorite? What Drug gets you high? What is life?



I wanna talk drugs. I usually only smoke cb and take some tramadol or something, but this week I've had quite a drug binge, speed, benzos, pregabalin, alcohol, mdma.. Today I have not taken anything yet, but gonna roll up a joint soon and maybe drink some blackurrant wine. Hoping to get some speed also today but we will see. Longing for that 0.4g shot of speed.
Life is a mess and then you die


----------



## schizopath

Yo, take it easy


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I wanna talk drugs. I usually only smoke cb and take some tramadol or something, but this week I've had quite a drug binge, speed, benzos, pregabalin, alcohol, mdma.. Today I have not taken anything yet, but gonna roll up a joint soon and maybe drink some blackurrant wine. Hoping to get some speed also today but we will see. Longing for that 0.4g shot of speed.
> Life is a mess and then you die


That's a lot of drugs. I'm a speed guy personally, Did 6 lines of Meth today and am currently drinking a Rip It energy drink for the extra oomph


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> tyvm
> 
> just fucked was so good
> 
> 
> enjoying self
> 
> feeling high
> 
> how you doing coffee


Morning Cap H
No fucking for me unfortunately but im doing good and feeling positive about today. Waiting on some deliveries today so hope they come. Apart from that Im doing good

Thanks for asking


----------



## on.my.way🌿

@Coxenormous  and how about you? Whats your drug of choice and stuff?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

on.my.way🌿 said:


> @Coxenormous  and how about you? Whats your drug of choice and stuff?



I saw that you alredy answered lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> @Coxenormous  and how about you? Whats your drug of choice and stuff?


Mainly Meth, When i'm out of Meth I'll do MDMA but whom doesn't like a good ol' THC high with speed high


----------



## Coxenormous

I started on Coke after highschool. Shit just wasn't cutting it, so I moved up & found my Soul Mate "MethyJane"


----------



## schizopath




----------



## on.my.way🌿

The mdma I did the other day was sooo smooth. The comeup was fast but smooth, I was so fucked I could barely see anything lol, but sadly it did not last very long. Took maybe 350mg totally and felt amazing the day after. That's a new one for me, I always want to die the day after mdma lol


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


THE SICK CAN NEVER DIIIIIIEEEE!


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> The mdma I did the other day was sooo smooth. The comeup was fast but smooth, I was so fucked I could barely see anything lol, but sadly it did not last very long. Took maybe 350mg totally and felt amazing the day after. That's a new one for me, I always want to die the day after mdma lol


I did some MDMA soo strong one time I took 5 of them bitches and got stuck in a thought loop kinda like Acid, but different. I was speeding for sure, but it was a trippy speed experience


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> THE SICK CAN NEVER DIIIIIIEEEE!


I'm sorry I dun goofed.... "WHAT'S SICK CAN NEVER DIIIIIIEEE! FUCK!"


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coxenormous said:


> I did some MDMA soo strong one time I took 5 of them bitches and got stuck in a thought loop kinda like Acid, but different. I was speeding for sure, but it was a trippy speed experience



That's why I only do mdma crystals, bc extacy is often laced with speed. 
I actually fell alsleep still high as fuck lol on the mdma
5 are waaay to much lol be careful with your serotonin


----------



## schizopath




----------



## on.my.way🌿

gonna cook some brekfast bye guys


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> That's why I only do mdma crystals, bc extacy is often laced with speed.
> I actually fell alsleep still high as fuck lol on the mdma
> 5 are waaay to much lol be careful with your serotonin


Baby... No speed is too much when you have severe ADHD


----------



## schizopath

on.my.way🌿 said:


> gonna cook some brekfast bye guys


I wish I could still use flugsvamp


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## schizopath

I only truly laugh at the most random and rotten shit there is.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## Coxenormous

This scene is best scene off any TV show hands down


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

I hope theres a huge class war in America soon. Not with people of color and white people but with normal people and billionaires.


----------



## Coxenormous

This was my Favorite show back in high school man I miss these scenes. Tear Jerkers


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> I hope theres a huge class war in America soon. Not with people of color and white people but with normal people and billionaires.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Bacon is the nectar of gods


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Bacon is the nectar of gods


best cooked while shirtless imho


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Minneapolis,  Minnesota has spoken.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Oh man! Yes!


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> Bacon is the nectar of gods



Bacon is proof that there is a god


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

have a nice day


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> have a nice day


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

Since we are all going throw back


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Aye, Drugs(Some Drugs) Treat my mental illness.... Doctors can't prescribe me the illegal shit obv... So I just do me & steer clear!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

word


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@ghostandthedarknes Yeah I have borderline Schizophrenia, not full blown tho. I have my moments tho. It's basically just over sensitive emotions about everything


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> @ghostandthedarknes Yeah I have borderline Schizophrenia, not full blown tho. I have my moments tho. It's basically just over sensitive emotions about everything


a good hobby like heroin abuse will have that shit under control so there's definitely hope


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> a good hobby like heroin abuse will have that shit under control so there's definitely hope


Meh, Heroin isn't my Drug of choice... Fun fact for yah, My schizo was developed through untreated ADHD in my childhood. Meth is the way to go for me. Any Amphetamine is common for treating ADHD/Schizophrenia


----------



## Coxenormous

Adderall would knock me on my ass as a kid.... Today it helps me focus and suppresses my emotions a little bit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Meh, Heroin isn't my Drug of choice... Fun fact for yah, My schizo was developed through untreated ADHD in my childhood. Meth is the way to go for me. Any Amphetamine is common for treating ADHD/Schizophrenia


i joke a lot but be safe bro


----------



## Coxenormous

Adolf Hitler was on Meth during WWII so were most of the Nazi's


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i joke a lot but be safe bro


We all joke and fuck with each other on here. Lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Adderall would knock me on my ass as a kid.... Today it helps me focus and suppresses my emotions a little bit


i got that lying to a doctor. surprisingly ez to get through a psyc doc. that and a mason jar of xanax every month


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Adolf Hitler was on Meth during WWII so were most of the Nazi's


they lost iirc


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

This one made me actually lol


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> @ghostandthedarknes Yeah I have borderline Schizophrenia, not full blown tho. I have my moments tho. It's basically just over sensitive emotions about everything


Yes? Yes! The meds dont even take the psychoticism of, they just make me not care about it. You got ocd traits with it?


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Yes? Yes! The meds dont even take the psychoticism of, they just make me not care about it. You got ocd traits with it?


I don’t hear voices. It’s complicated to explain. Let’s just say I’ve seen some shit that people don’t want to believe so they think I’m schizo. Ik what I saw or witnessed. My doctor thinks it was hallucinations, but they weren’t


----------



## schizopath

I dont hear voices either. The main thing is that Ive gone crazy, so my thoughts could be called schizophrenic. Theres just one voice inside my head and I 90% control it.


----------



## Coxenormous

You won’t last a minute watching this LMAO


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> I dont hear voices either. The main thing is that Ive gone crazy, so my thoughts could be called schizophrenic. Theres just one voice inside my head and I 90% control it.


Shit dude I know what those thoughts are... I don't know if you were in the chat the day I freaked out about my Ex lol, But I caused a little scene there. I spazzed out


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Shit dude I know what those thoughts are...
> 
> I don't know if you were in the chat the day I freaked out about my Ex lol, But I caused a little scene there. I spazzed out


I overdid psychedelics quite the many times and propably had an ego death and stuff. So now Im all over the place.

I wasnt but Ive went full retard a few times over here. The first time I did I was also psychotic though and started drinking. Nothing good came out off it.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> I overdid psychedelics quite the many times and propably had an ego death and stuff. So now Im all over the place.
> 
> I wasnt but Ive went full retard a few times over here. The first time I did I was also psychotic though and started drinking. Nothing good came out off it.


I’ve been put in the hospital 6 times for threats, vandalism, talking shit ECT. I thought myn came from witchcraft tbh. Thought my Ex was to blame... I don’t know man it’s been rough


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath atleast we can relate to some extent


----------



## Coxenormous

After being developed i went strait 666 on life. Fuck it lol. I don’t like life, but I like some people in it


----------



## Coxenormous

I wasn’t on any drugs when i started getting symptoms I’m telling y’all that shit is witchcraft, but I got my revenge best know that


----------



## schizopath

Im a way better person now than before any psychotic symptoms. No comparison.


----------



## Coxenormous

Just thinking about my Ex. I only feel betrayed, Hatred no Love no Forgiveness strait up fuck you bitch, have fun with life


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Im a way better person now than before any psychotic symptoms. No comparison.


Yeah I am too. It was really bad about 4-5 years ago


----------



## Coxenormous

My Ex can Scoop the Poop cause after what I did Ritual wise. She might be fucked spiritually


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

Aye now.. no threats were made. Just explaining to my buddy my life story


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m smarter than the average joe is one Benifit, I’ve fooled nurses, Doctors, therapists doesn’t matter is you major in psychology. I’ll still find a way to sorta trick your ass


----------



## Coxenormous

I hate being a Guinie pig for meds that will never work against my past problems


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m conclusion, back when it was bad. I didn’t care to get better but to get justice and eye for an eye


----------



## BehindtheShadow

@Coxenormous you post like @Captain Heroin


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m quick with my fingers if that’s what you mean


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Umm sure if thats how you took it (y)


----------



## Coxenormous

BehindtheShadow said:


> Umm sure if thats how you took it (y)


I have no idea.. Hold on let me look into my psychic power & find out


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## MsDiz

My 10 year old son is more emotionally mature than @Coxenormous


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> My 10 year old son is more emotionally mature than @Coxenormous


----------



## Coxenormous

Shit... what did I just do


----------



## Coxenormous

@PrincessDiz


----------



## Coxenormous

My introduction


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coxenormous said:


> I’m quick with my fingers if that’s what you mean


thats what she said


----------



## Coxenormous

Coffeeshroom said:


> thats what she said


----------



## Coxenormous

Has anyone seen my sister Dixie Normous?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Sometimes my head goes "clink"


----------



## Coxenormous

Dude, you’re a genius, Didn’t see that coming


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Good morning you nut scratching furry asses


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ and a Good Morning to you too


----------



## schizopath

The Empire was right


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


shelves of hawaii


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

GM.


----------



## Coxenormous

Now watch this drive


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## DopeM

Iceman1216 said:


> heroin will Help with Everything, till its Gone


But you know what fixes that dontcha?


----------



## Coxenormous

I just made this


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Its better for me to not be deceitful. Cause Im like an open book. I truly am. Not all of you just cant read me.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Its better for me to not be deceitful. Cause Im like an open book. I truly am. Not all of you just cant read me.


Usually people whom have actually been through some shit listen to heavier shit than most can handle. Something I learned observing human nature growing up.


----------



## Coxenormous

You might like this one idk...


----------



## schizopath

Lol, no. Different shit. I had to make my account private for a reason.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Coxenormous said:


> Usually people whom have actually been through some shit listen to heavier shit than most can handle. Something I learned observing human nature growing up.



I can't handle heavy shit.

Too scary.

Had a good childhood maybe that's why.

Corrupt me.


----------



## Coxenormous

Heavy i'm guessing lol I gotchu


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> I can't handle heavy shit.
> 
> Too scary.
> 
> Had a good childhood maybe that's why.
> 
> Corrupt me.


Here's your jam right here


----------



## Coxenormous

Suicide Sing Along!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Now watch this drive








Fool me can’t get fooled again


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Here's your jam right here


Nothing about 2006-2008 was hard.


----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> Nothing about 2006-2008 was hard.


My dick was hard in 2006-2008


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> My dick was hard in 2006-2008


Touché


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> Touché


----------



## Coxenormous

If this wasn’t a game she’d be my wife


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

She was on the Hearthstone too. I remember reading her wiki back in the days.


----------



## schizopath

The Artist Formerly Knows As Schizopath = TAFKAS. I guess I should make that my name somewhere.


----------



## Coxenormous

Yawn, I’m starting to get bored


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

On the seventh day this song was created


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Imma fuck a white bitch


----------



## schizopath

Bluelight iirc


----------



## schizopath

Most cold blooded nigga ever to play lol


----------



## schizopath

Is coke worth it? I feel like getting it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Is coke worth it? I feel like getting it.


Ehhhhhh
Too moreish for my personal investment


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


Like me with my best bro


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Ehhhhhh
> Too moreish for my personal investment


All drugs are moreish for me. Thats why I feel like coke might be worth it.


----------



## schizopath

I dont take it daily. Few others have thought that too. They changed bringing heroin to bringing bupre to Finland twenty years back and I use what I can.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*yawn*

I had some fucking terrible nightmares


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> *yawn*
> 
> I had some fucking terrible nightmares


About what bb?

Come, let me hold you


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm tryna post my nipple, how do I do a NSFW tag?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> About what bb?
> 
> Come, let me hold you


failure, and stuff like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm tryna post my nipple, how do I do a NSFW tag?





		Code:
	

[nsfw][/nsfw]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i really want sleep without nightmares.

i really want to post my opinions without getting b&


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i really want sleep without nightmares.
> 
> i really want to post my opinions without getting b&



Maybe you have what my wife and I suffer from, chemical imbalance. Isn't mental illness, it's how it's heard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yes it is a chemical imbalance from ptsd

I know it is

and it makes me very upset but I can live with it


----------



## Shady's Fox

*exhales* haha


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*FUCK MOST OF YOU

not you Wizard, you're cool*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good morning ‘daddyfucker’!


See, that I can live with.


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> *FUCK MOST OF YOU
> 
> not you Wizard, you're cool*



Do you want me to reach ur husband bro? u crazy, if he knew..

IF HE KNEW...

we gonna see another zehpyr

*cheroke drum* brah brah

da drum shakfakaaa

SILVERSMITHS BRAH BRAH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

between a tough spot and a boner here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

babies i need help


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> Do you want me to reach ur husband bro? u crazy, if he knew..
> 
> IF HE KNEW...
> 
> we gonna see another zehpyr
> 
> *cheroke drum* brah brah
> 
> da drum shakfakaaa
> 
> SILVERSMITHS BRAH BRAH


Another zephyr? How so? I will keep my thoughts to myself 

Ha

Hahahahahahaha

Hahahahahahahaha 

I love you all, you're all my babies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*cries*

how do I get myself into this sort of pickle


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> *cries*
> 
> how do I get myself into this sort of pickle


What kinda pickle bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I
NEED
HELP

doggos

fucking


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Another zephyr? How so? I will keep my thoughts to myself
> 
> Ha
> 
> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> I love you all, you're all my babies



*head shake*

more head shakes


haha, aye ayeee

kitty u know shady, all love.

haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> What kinda pickle bb


got a sad dad hitting me up, but am preoccupied with a bad dad

*my dick is doing the thinking for me and left the building to leave brain and heart to deal w/ fall out*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> got a sad dad hitting me up, but am preoccupied with a bad dad
> 
> *my dick is doing the thinking for me and left the building to leave brain and heart to deal w/ fall out*


Tell sad dad you are volunteering for doctors without borders, send bad dad dick pics


----------



## Shady's Fox

BUT FUCK AM BRINGIN MA LEG... UP THE WALL

fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Tell sad dad you are volunteering for doctors without borders, send bad dad dick pics


yeah I need to tell sad dad I'm back w/ bad dad

neither of us will respect me for it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm too much of a slut for this.

I need @LadyAlkaline life advice. 

I get the feel from bad dad we both have a "back up" and he's all like "who else you fucking" trying to be sly but too drunk to notice I understand his words ... but no I'm not fucking anyone else right now and I kind of want it that way and it's not something I can tell sad dad easily because he's so hot and bad dad is bound to break my heart and bounce out of my life again


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm too much of a slut for this.
> 
> I need @LadyAlkaline life advice.
> 
> I get the feel from bad dad we both have a "back up" and he's all like "who else you fucking" trying to be sly but too drunk to notice I understand his words ... but no I'm not fucking anyone else right now and I kind of want it that way and it's not something I can tell sad dad easily because he's so hot and bad dad is bound to break my heart and bounce out of my life again


Oh babe.

There is no reason to tell sad dad unless he wants the explicit truth, and really, there is no reason to hurt his feelings.
You two are not mutually exclusive, and your heart is not meant for sad dad. Tell sad dad that you're going through a rough patch and that it isn't him, you just need some time.

Something tells me that bad dad is going to end up breaking your heart, especially hearing that he has ghosted you before. Is he saying that he isn't interested in a relationship? Would you be willing to love him within the context of an open relationship? What is it that you're wanting babe?

I am sending you big mama hugs and kisses  we are going to figure this out


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wanna ‘catfish’ @Captain.Heroin, he’ll love it!


Isn't that where you rub your whiskers on his asshole?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well that's the night ruined. Tried smoking DMT for the first time and totally fucked it. Spilled alot of the powder and couldn't hold in the smoke nearly long enough. At least it was a freebie from a friend for my birthday.


----------



## Coxenormous

Just got my 5th of whiskey for tonight


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —The Wizard of the Creek


You already know!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Well that's the night ruined. Tried smoking DMT for the first time and totally fucked it. Spilled alot of the powder and couldn't hold in the smoke nearly long enough. At least it was a freebie from a friend for my birthday.


It's a sign from the universe


----------



## w01fg4ng

I saw the sign.  I drove right past it, ociffer.


----------



## Coxenormous

First shot!!


----------



## Coxenormous

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Is meth good?


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Is meth good?


Is dick good?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Ima be drunk as fuuuuck by the end of the night


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Is coke worth it? I feel like getting it.



IMO, no.  It lasts for like 45 minutes and is way too expensive.  Also almost all the coke except in central/south America is cut to absolute shit and is barely coke.  Totally not worth it.


----------



## mal3volent

Coke sucks


----------



## DopeM

Move south until you hit bolivia


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Ima be drunk as fuuuuck by the end of the night


been a couple hours. still working on that fifth?


----------



## mal3volent

Only pussies need chasers


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Is dick good?


@ghostandthedarknes has some good dick idk about the rest of you


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Cox is just so fuckin cool, he be making bitches ovaries explode and shit


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> IMO, no.  It lasts for like 45 minutes and is way too expensive.  Also almost all the coke except in central/south America is cut to absolute shit and is barely coke.  Totally not worth it.





LadyAlkaline said:


> Cox is just so fuckin cool, he be making bitches ovaries explode and shit


no I don’t lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> Only pussies need chasers


my stomach be weak man! I didn’t drink enough milk growing up I hate milk.


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> @ghostandthedarknes has some good dick idk about the rest of you


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> my stomach be weak man! I didn’t drink enough milk growing up I hate milk.



I have a tip on how to incorporate more calcium into your diet, just PM me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> my stomach be weak man! I didn’t drink enough milk growing up I hate milk.


put a nipple on that beam bottle iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> put a nipple on that beam bottle iirc


Cause you NURSIN IT


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> put a nipple on that beam bottle iirc





ghostandthedarknes said:


> put a nipple on that beam bottle iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> put a nipple on that beam bottle iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Only pussies need chasers


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


>


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


>



come on bro, you ain't a homophobe are you? Let's work out our frustrations


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_She only sleeps when it's raining_.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> _She only sleeps when it's raining_.


_And she screams...and her voice is straining_


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> come on bro, you ain't a homophobe are you? Let's work out our frustrations


No lol, I was joking around. Never take anything I post seriously some of it is funny, I can be a little insulting sometimes but I get a kick out of it. Not being serious. I got my dick sucked by a tranny before. I was drunk af but it still happened lol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Where would I post an extremely angry, inflammatory and thought provoking missive about racism written by yours truly?


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Where would I post an extremely angry, inflammatory and thought provoking missive about racism written by yours truly?


Backpage.com


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> Where would I post an extremely angry, inflammatory and thought provoking missive about racism written by yours truly?



MySpace.cok


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Everyone knows MySpace is for the gays


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Everyone knows MySpace is for the gays


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_And i speak you like the chorus to the verse
Chop another line like a coda with a curse_

Ugh.


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> _And i speak you like the chorus to the verse
> Chop another line like a coda with a curse_
> 
> Ugh.


That’s like taking a scoop to the poop


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Meth up my ass?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Meth up my ass?


I'll do it


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Meth up my ass?


What ever floats your boat


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> _And i speak you like the chorus to the verse
> Chop another line like a coda with a curse_
> 
> Ugh.



this is so crazy but that song was on my favorite cd during my coke years


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I know every word to that song.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> I know every word to that song.



do teenagers still know the term "cd" ?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck yall are a bunch of squares


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK we should ask GENGAR if he owns a CD. I know he's got OCD though.


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck yall


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck yall are a bunch of squares



you're so edgy now because you live in Minnesota


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Eight vomits huh?

That's more than 7.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Coxenormous you're still covered in the embryonic sac, too little, young child


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Coxenormous you're still covered in the embryonic sac, too little, young child


Are you saying i'm still in the Fetus? You can't use those long smart words on me


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Coxenormous you're still covered in the embryonic sac, too little, young child


I bet 100$ you were the one who stalked my Facebook page


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I bet 100$ you were the one who stalked my Facebook page


let's see that fifth? and don't go pouring some into a glass fucker cuz I'll know.


----------



## Coxenormous

Infact i'm almost certain it was you... You and a couple others were only one online in that thread that night. And "Older" just like the individual who lied to people on my friends list


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Infact i'm almost certain it was you... You and a couple others were only one online in that thread that night. And "Older" just like the individual who lied to people on my friends list


link plz


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> let's see that fifth? and don't go pouring some into a glass fucker cuz I'll know.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


that the same bottle?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that the same bottle?


Yea


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that the same bottle?


2 5ths... I’d be crashed somewhere?


----------



## MemphisX3

So who has got some loose dollars and wants to get in a game or virtual craps with payments via venmo or whatever?


----------



## Coxenormous

Uh oh 5:30! Time to pray!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> 2 5ths... I’d be crashed somewhere?


just don't drive or do any other stupid drunk on whiskey tricks


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> just don't drive or do any other stupid drunk on whiskey tricks


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Infact i'm almost certain it was you... You and a couple others were only one online in that thread that night. And "Older" just like the individual who lied to people on my friends list


You're a stupid and paranoid ass fucking tweaker who acts like EVERYONE that was here that night didn't see you having a mental breakdown and talking about shooting your fucking ex. You fucking did.

First of all child, I am barely out of my 20s, nowhere near older, second, just because someone isn't posting in the fucking abyss does not fucking mean they aren't online.

Not really sure what was said to the people on your friends list and don't really give a fuck.

My personal recommendation to you, child, is to keep my fucking name out of your mouth, learn to handle your fucking drugs and keep your mf business private.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

day has been snore

of my own doing


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> You're a stupid and paranoid ass fucking tweaker who acts like EVERYONE that was here that night didn't see you having a mental breakdown and talking about shooting your fucking ex. You fucking did.
> 
> First of all child, I am barely out of my 20s, nowhere near older, second, just because someone isn't posting in the fucking abyss does not fucking mean they aren't online.
> 
> Not really sure what was said to the people on your friends list and don't really give a fuck.
> 
> My personal recommendation to you, child, is to keep my fucking name out of your mouth, learn to handle your fucking drugs and keep your mf business private.


Ace! it was you...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

did i miss anything good

i've been playing w/ my hardon and watching shit

craving himmmm


----------



## LadyAlkaline

You're just fucking embarrassed because I'm not throwing myself at your fucking baby dick you stupid mf


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> Ace! it was you...


Anger shows guilt...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

if you don't like me so much then LEAVE, BYEEEE


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm not angry, I'm sick of you and your baby drama


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> You're a stupid and paranoid ass fucking tweaker who acts like EVERYONE that was here that night didn't see you having a mental breakdown and talking about shooting your fucking ex. You fucking did.
> 
> First of all child, I am barely out of my 20s, nowhere near older, second, just because someone isn't posting in the fucking abyss does not fucking mean they aren't online.
> 
> Not really sure what was said to the people on your friends list and don't really give a fuck.
> 
> My personal recommendation to you, child, is to keep my fucking name out of your mouth, learn to handle your fucking drugs and keep your mf business private.


----------



## Coxenormous

Don't be mad the Spirit of Sherlock Holmes lives within thee!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Also, the fact that the ONE night I took your stupid ass off of ignore and tried to listen to your problems, and tried to talk you out of something really fucking stupid, I get pulled into some grade school ass fucking drama.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

You can say lies but the logs prove otherwise my friend


----------



## Coxenormous

I major in psychology and it's a fun fact for you


LadyAlkaline said:


> Also, the fact that the ONE night I took your stupid ass off of ignore and tried to listen to your problems, and tried to talk you out of something really fucking stupid, I get pulled into some grade school ass fucking drama.


Let it be a lesson to all those reading...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

You major in living off of your mother


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> You major in living off of your mother


Just own up to your bullshit.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> Just own up to your bullshit.


Nothing to own up to


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fact of the matter is you threatened to kill a young mother.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

You're a piece of shit.


----------



## Coxenormous

I think i'll let the thread decide.... ^^^ Listen to that song carefullly


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fact of the matter is you threatened to kill a young mother.


I said I "Wanted" to kill my Ex.. Not my Mom???? I did say it but atleast I integrity not to bullshit and lie to everyone


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I could really care less. Be careful who you let on your Facebook first of all, and second, don't threaten to murder people


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Ignore. Byeee


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> I could really care less. Be careful who you let on your Facebook first of all, and second, don't threaten to murder people


We can be friends or enemies, But you gotta give me the props for figuring you out...


----------



## mal3volent

Hey cappy hows your boner treatin you bud


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Ignore. Byeee


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

I have this ability to call people out on bullshit when they least expect it, I can literally sense people by what they say, do, act. Ect... I literally made you a Fool, only because you did the same thing to me. Eye for an Eye. Cry me a river and build a bridge over to cross it you bitch


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## Coxenormous

I dedicate this to you @LadyAlkaline


----------



## mal3volent

Oh god I forgot to tag cap he probably didn't hear me. @Captain.Heroin HOW IS YOUR BONER??? ARE YOU OKAY??? Please respond.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck you


----------



## LadyAlkaline

if you have some kind of beef with me, the lounge isn't the place to handle it, I'm not getting sucked into your childish shit anymore.


----------



## Coxenormous

@LadyAlkaline Do you believe in the devil? Please tell me? Ik i'm on ignore... I'd still like to ask.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> @LadyAlkaline Do you believe in the devil? Please tell me? Ik i'm on ignore... I'd still like to ask.


I believe in white trash little pansy scumbags


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Now fuck off


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> I believe in white trash little pansy scumbags


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Hey cappy hows your boner treatin you bud


lol tyvm for asking

still waiting on him to hit me up... can't stop thinking about him.  

probably gonna eat food and have a beer thinking about him... or not... not sure yet.


----------



## mal3volent

Be careful everyone, watch out for the DEATH ERECTION!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol tyvm for asking
> 
> still waiting on him to hit me up... can't stop thinking about him.
> 
> probably gonna eat food and have a beer thinking about him... or not... not sure yet.


My sister made cheesecake


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Be careful everyone, watch out for the DEATH ERECTION!


Salem Boner trials?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@mal3volent


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So anywho, my husband thinks I'm pregnant


----------



## Coxenormous

Enjoy the Riots... It's breaking news!


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> So anywho, my husband thinks I'm pregnant


... Do you think you are ?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> ... Do you think you are ?


I think its a definite possibility. He was feeling neglected so I put it on him pretty good. No birth control that evening and now I am eating raw corn on the cob and salad and breakfast, and my mood is really good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> My sister made cheesecake


cool stuff

i wish i could make a dessert right about now


----------



## SS373dOH

I have no idea what to do wIth that info..
Is that diet and mood lift associated with pregnancy ?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> I have no idea what to do wIth that info..
> Is that diet and mood lift associated with pregnancy ?


I am like the super happiest pregnant lady ever. Its weird. And yes you start eating weird stuff and more often during pregnancy.

So, any name ideas?

Beetlejuice? Megatron? Bartholomew?


----------



## mal3volent

Cox E. Normous


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am like the super happiest pregnant lady ever. Its weird. And yes you start eating weird stuff and more often during pregnancy.
> 
> So, any name ideas?
> 
> Beetlejuice? Megatron? Bartholomew?


This idea deserves its own thread.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> So, any name ideas?


Jamal


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Jamal


So normal I love it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@SS373dOH  is right we should have a poll on what to name the baby


----------



## Xorkoth

Testicles (like "testi-cleez")


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> Testicles (like "testi-cleez")


So fuckin stoic


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Cox E. Normous


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Weird names of 2017

*Tesla* (130 girls, 11 boys)

*Fanta *(24 girls)
*Beretta *(21 girls)
*Maybelline* (20 girls)
*Evian* (10 boys)

*Amen* (75 boys, 55 girls)
*Calvary* (16 girls, seven boys)
*Lucifer* (24 boys)
*Getsemani* (11 girls)

Koi
Maize
Alp
Fenneck
Lemon 


oh here we go!!!!
*Riot* (46 boys, 16 girls)
*Havoc* (17 boys)
*Shooter* (14 boys)
*Arson* (11 boys)

yes!!!


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> *Lucifer* (24 boys)


----------



## Xorkoth

I used to work on this weekly tracking study for an FDA-mandated tracking of adverse events from the DTaP vaccine (we never found a single adverse event reported from 72 people per week over 6 years, by the way).  We received a record from a kid named ESPN Gonzalez.  We called the parent to see if it was a misspelling.  Nope, it was ESPN, specifically all caps, named after the sports channel.

There was also a Muh'Kay'Luh (with apostrophes)


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I used to work on this weekly tracking study for an FDA-mandated tracking of adverse events from the DTaP vaccine (we never found a single adverse event reported from 72 people per week over 6 years, by the way).  We received a record from a kid named ESPN Gonzalez.  We called the parent to see if it was a misspelling.  Nope, it was ESPN, specifically all caps, named after the sports channel.
> 
> There was also a Muh'Kay'Luh (with apostrophes)



Man, I feel like parents are kinda fucking their kid over when they give them ridiculous names. It's so short-sighted, I mean, shit, kid's going to grow up and need to put fucking ESPN as his name on job apps...


----------



## BK38

Btw everyone, I'm not dead, I've just developed a crippling Civ VI addiction. Seriously, that game is crack. I don't think I've been this hooked on a game since I played Red Alert as a kid. It's like the grown up version of an RTS, well maybe just a strategy game and because it's turn-based, you can totally drink, smoke a joint whatever, in-between turns. I've literally been dreaming about the game and seeing shit like the tiles in the garden as the squares you'd see in the game. Think I'm gonna take a break....maybe one more turn....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

watching my friend play civ was supes boring

hope u r enjoying urself

dick wet over here

doggos need more outdoor activities


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> watching my friend play civ was supes boring
> 
> hope u r enjoying urself
> 
> dick wet over here
> 
> doggos need more outdoor activities



Watching someone play would be like watching paint dry... Sounds torturous


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Fire!Fire!Fire!


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> @SS373dOH  is right we should have a poll on what to name the baby


If its a boy name him "Schizopath"


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> If its a boy name him "Schizopath"


"Mom how was I named?

"After some retard on an online forum"


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> "Mom how was I named?
> 
> "After some retard on an online forum"


Buddy ol' pal! I missed you... Shit happened bro...


----------



## schizopath

You wanna talk about it? Sometimes I need time to truly understand the big picture.


----------



## Coxenormous

Nah, no need. I re read what I wrote... I best not... I may have been right or I may have been wrong. I can honestly care less. I tend to push people away even irl


----------



## Coxenormous

I'll give you a hint tho


----------



## schizopath

Some drama? Ooh.



Coxenormous said:


> I tend to push people away even irl


Me too. It feels like Im testing them or something. Not totally sure.


----------



## Coxenormous

#DramaKing worst part is I don't even do it intentionally. People just take my way of nature offensive sometimes


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Oh yeah, and for me when you mix psychotic shit with my nature its no wonder that there used to be drama. I think drama is too stressing for my mental health nowadays.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Oh yeah, and for me when you mix psychotic shit with my nature its no wonder that there used to be drama. I think drama is too stressing for my mental health nowadays.


Yeah same lol. I freak the fuck out and do impulsive things without focusing on the precautions lol


----------



## Coxenormous

I was labeled a psychopath one hospital visit for what I did. I won't talk about it on here lol, but I was only in there for like 4 days


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Oh yeah, and for me when you mix psychotic shit with my nature its no wonder that there used to be drama. I think drama is too stressing for my mental health nowadays.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah same lol. I freak the fuck out and do impulsive things without focusing on the precautions lol


Exactly. Im relatively dead inside normally but when Im psychotic and for example the love Im feeling falls down, I become that emotion.


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> I was labeled a psychopath one hospital visit for what I did.


Haha, I was too


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Exactly. Im relatively dead inside normally but when Im psychotic and for example the love Im feeling falls down, I become that emotion.


I understand that completely. When I love, I love BIG! I have a hard time letting go of shit that people have done to me


----------



## schizopath

Yes, exactly. I also love many persons but luckily I havent had those love psychosis' anymore. I get hypomanic and fall in love with a person. Being psychotic and having hard time letting go is a bad thing. I need to know what things mean in order to have a opinion. Bad bad combination. Sometimes I get reality tested and often after those my head just goes clink and Im angry for days.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Yes, exactly. I also love many persons but luckily I havent had those love psychosis' anymore. I get hypomanic and fall in love with a person. Being psychotic and having hard time letting go is a bad thing. I need to know what things mean in order to have a opinion. Bad bad combination. Sometimes I get reality tested and often after those my head just goes clink and Im angry for days.


I've been angry for 5 years now lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> I've been angry for 5 years now lol


I was dangerously angry in my teens. Stress makes me more angry. Gladly I dont have it that bad now.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I also love many persons





schizopath said:


> dangerously angry


Wonder why


----------



## schizopath

"Nick, please sit down"

"Are you threatening me? I am Schizopath!"


----------



## BK38

Fuck me. Moving a solid 40kg of horse manure and soil for 2km up and down hill in 30C weather has kicked my ass. That's enough exercise for like... the month for me. But now, to start my pot project (once I catch my breath) haha


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Man, I feel like parents are kinda fucking their kid over when they give them ridiculous names. It's so short-sighted, I mean, shit, kid's going to grow up and need to put fucking ESPN as his name on job apps...



Yeah no kidding.  I bet those kids grow up with seething resentment... after all, kids are fucking cruel little monsters in groups.  Some kids in my grade school got made fun of so bad because they had funny last names... in the case of a last name, it's like, what you gonna do?  But parents naming their kid a ridiculous first name is a conscious choice.



Captain.Heroin said:


> dick wet over here



My dick was wet like 30 minutes ago... so wet.  I was showering.



schizopath said:


> "Are you threatening me? I am Schizopath!"


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coxenormous said:


> I was labeled a psychopath one hospital visit for what I did. I won't talk about it on here lol, but I was only in there for like 4 days



I once was labeled a psychopath because I have put some of my animals to participate in a sex scene, the girl apparently got seriously mad with me... but It was not my fault because I did know the anteaters' tongue would be scratchy as a feline one


----------



## BK38

THIS IS THE ABYSS ^


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Moving 40 kg of horse shit, this is how a cannabis pack is moved/called over here


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I'm not kidding, once in Brazil one will notice that horse shit is the main contaminant bricked along with the cannabis and then beautifully distributed to the users


----------



## jose ribas da silva

If there is advantage regarding my aforementioned comment, it is the odor, the smell, it is special man, it is tasteful once one smokes


----------



## Xorkoth

jose ribas da silva said:


> I'm not kidding, once in Brazil one will notice that horse shit is the main contaminant bricked along with the cannabis and then beautifully distributed to the users



Good god I'm glad that cartel brick weed is pretty much no longer a thing in the US... growing up, it's what I thought all weed was, I didn't even know good weed existed.


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> If there is advantage regarding my aforementioned comment, it is the odor, the smell, it is special man, it is tasteful once one smokes



Nice, then I guess I'm on the right track for my grow, horses aside lol


----------



## BK38

I'm doing a vermiculite, perlite, low ph soil, compost mix to grow these babies. Will be my first attempt too. Growing outdoors and the weather's perfecto for it methinks.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

this is what I have for today, cheers!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> I'm glad that cartel brick weed is pretty much no longer a thing in the US...



In Brazil, the organized crime took control of the production which is carried out, in turn, in Paraguay, which is the biggest exporter in South America
 and nowadays a "safe" refuge for the high-profile brazilian dealers


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Cocaine comes mainly from Bolivia and Peru


----------



## jose ribas da silva

One of the easiest places to buy kilograms of high purity cocaine is on the border of brazil with peru, there is a brazilian state called Acre, there is no law there, no inspections, it is a huge florestal area and there are many dealers there, but it is a dangerous region, one can easily be killed


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> One of the easiest places to buy kilograms of high purity cocaine is on the border of brazil with peru, there is a brazilian state called Acre, there is no law there, no inspections, it is a huge florestal area and there are many dealers there, but it is a dangerous region, one can easily be killed



but the premium is higher than the risks man, go there, buy a 1 kg, mix a bit or sell the pure shit expensive as a motorcycle, and, bang, at the end, one has a new fancy car in the garage (income)


----------



## jose ribas da silva

there are also the risks of being killed in the woods by animals, but, once you have cocaine, it will be necessary a pre historic jaguar to kill you


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Or a microscopic worm, protozoarium, malaria is a major problem


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> One of the easiest places to buy kilograms of high purity cocaine is on the border of brazil with peru, there is a brazilian state called Acre, there is no law there, no inspections, it is a huge florestal area and there are many dealers there, but it is a dangerous region, one can easily be killed


Reported 
Sourcing


----------



## jose ribas da silva

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Reported
> Sourcing



man, I related an area which is bigger than most of european countries


----------



## jose ribas da silva

are you a kind of fiscal? what the fuck, contribute to other messages instead of policing the others on a website of addicts


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> are you a kind of fiscal? what the fuck, contribute to other messages instead of policing the others on a website of addicts


eat a dick


----------



## schizopath

Iirc a true psychopath understands the power of tits


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> are you a kind of fiscal? what the fuck, contribute to other messages instead of policing the others on a website of addicts



@jose ribas da silva , @ghostandthedarknes is fucking with you hombre just in case you didn't catch on


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> eat a dick



reported for harm promotion


----------



## Xorkoth

jose ribas da silva said:


> this is what I have for today, cheers!



Mmm, I can smell the horse shit from here.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> reported for harm promotion


nark


----------



## Specified

Lets hire out our house to scumbags


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> Lets hire out our house to scumbags


did that once but I'm divorced now


----------



## Specified

Would you like a roll?


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> Would you like a roll?



yes with butter please


----------



## schizopath

Fightin' over color's
All that gang shits for dumb motherfuckers 

Nice signature even if I say so myself


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Shady's Fox

So I went to buy this and that, you know and there were 3 Skittles ( 18yr olds ) in the row with me and the cashier asked'em if they're old enough to buy cigars, haha and I was like ''Oooooooooohhhhhhh'' and the security came, I splashed his comfort balloon and we almost but almost got into a fight, I didn't fight for his job, you know because if you think about that's his job, to take care of what happens there and ye ye hahaaaaaaaaaaaa, am dyin shit, listen so I wanted to shake his hand twice but as you can guess -- a big no -- so then he came outside and I was like. Listen, yo, we don't know eachother -- maybe you boxed maybe I did MMA, as I don't know your antourage you don't know mine, and he went with God. Hahaaaa, shit. Shady shits.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> So I went to buy this and that, you know and there were 3 Skittles ( 18yr olds ) in the row with me and the cashier asked'em if they're old enough to buy cigars, haha and I was like ''Oooooooooohhhhhhh'' and the security came, I splashed his comfort balloon and we almost but almost got into a fight, I didn't fight for his job, you know because if you think about that's his job, to take care of what happens there and ye ye hahaaaaaaaaaaaa, am dyin shit, listen so I wanted to shake his hand twice but as you can guess -- a big no -- so then he came outside and I was like. Listen, yo, we don't know eachother -- maybe you boxed maybe I did MMA, as I don't know your antourage you don't know mine, and he went with God. Hahaaaa, shit. Shady shits.



YOU loco, can't decide if I want to party with you or fight you. *Just shady things*


----------



## schizopath

ITS.....SHADY IN DA BUILDING!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hahaaaaaa


----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


> yes with butter please


Cheese with cheese


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> Cheese with cheese


verry constipation iirc. might as well have a heroin sandwich.


----------



## Specified

ghostandthedarknes said:


> verry constipation iirc. might as well have a heroin sandwich.


Huh?


----------



## Specified

Morrre


----------



## schizopath

Bacon and cheese = yuuuummhhah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> My dick was wet like 30 minutes ago... so wet.  I was showering


Doesn't count!!!

TEASE!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the real world is *triggering *me in a way that causes me to need to say four words ...


----------



## Specified

When I move out of home I'm gonna smoke meth all day and pull my dick to sluts on chaturbate


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Huh, could it really be that the Best thing i ever had with a girl Was with an prostitute? Purely transactional and also i didnt go and ruin it. Hmmm...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Huh, could it really be that the Best thing i ever had with a girl Was with an prostitute? Purely transactional and also i didnt go and ruin it. Hmmm...


Whores are good at what they do.  Laymen cannot hope to keep up with me IIRC

Local Whores Union 873


----------



## Mysterier

Any dickers?


----------



## schizopath

I broke my back on about 3 times the Last time i had sex. Well Atleast she came about six times.


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> an prostitute


Is this a bastardization of an hero?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

17 min queue dafuq

i'm about to give up


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> 17 min queue dafuq
> 
> i'm about to give up



Come on, be the CS king you were born to be


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Come on, be the CS king you were born to be


nah i switched vid games that is just too long of a wait


----------



## BK38

FUCK, I just dropped my phone on the floor and shattered the screen for the third time. Oh well, think it's time for an upgrade soon anyways methinks and I have 100% function, not a really bad drop thankfully. But first, get employed again. FUCK YOU CORONA.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> nah i switched vid games that is just too long of a wait



Watchya playing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Watchya playing?


with my dick
j/k

eso but will get back to cs:go soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my dick is spoken for - he finally seem to care about me 

but it is just the illusion i am falling in love with

and not the person...the emotion, not the response


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> with my dick
> j/k
> 
> eso but will get back to cs:go soon



Dunno what eso is, think I'm officially old now.


----------



## Fire&Water

I used to get fresh red&orange bricked up sativa from MX that would knock your socks off


----------



## BK38

Where is the sting in the Abyss, goddamnit. Hey @Fire&Water - NO ONE CARES. TAKE YOUR SATIVA AND SHOVE IT SO FAR UP AN ORIFICE YOU FEEL THE CEREBRAL FEELING BY OSMOSIS!


----------



## BK38

Someone fight me or fuck me


----------



## BK38

ANIMAL MODE ACTIVATED


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Fire&Water

Bk38 didnt know good weed til his mom breast fed it to him


----------



## BK38

Fire&Water said:


> Bk38 didnt know good weed til his mom breast fed it to her


@Fire&Water didn't have a purpose until I responded to it.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Someone fight me or fuck me





BK38 said:


> ANIMAL MODE ACTIVATED



_Daddy's on his way_


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, dude still has milk in his breath!
> 
> Viva Los Vegas, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard



GODAMNIT, I HATE HOW PINBACK JUST MELLOWS ME OUT EVERYTIME. IT'S MY FUCKING ACHILLES HEEL. I'M TRYING TO LET THE ANGER BEEZ FLOW THROUGH ME YOU IMPOTENT WIZARD KNOB.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I've been watching bitches shoot meth on Tumblr and my chest and tongue are all hot I can literally taste the meth

Fuck

Omfg

Why

Mefffff


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've been watching bitches shoot meth on Tumblr and my chest and tongue are all hot I can literally taste the meth
> 
> Fuck
> 
> Omfg
> 
> Why
> 
> Mefffff



y u do drug masturbation? I'm guilty of it myself too though. Esp any docs focusing on heroin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've been watching bitches shoot meth on Tumblr and my chest and tongue are all hot I can literally taste the meth
> 
> Fuck
> 
> Omfg
> 
> Why
> 
> Mefffff


it's really gross to watch imo for some reason i'm not into watching people use it's just disgusting


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, dude still has milk in his breath!
> 
> Viva Los Vegas, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard



no.


----------



## BK38

I WANT TO FUCK SOMETHING OR FIGHT SOMETHING TO DEATH.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

BK38 said:


> @jose ribas da silva , @ghostandthedarknes is fucking with you hombre just in case you didn't catch on



These damned chemtrails and 5G are fucking my mind, disturbing my peace, I need a priest, disturbing the priest, he cannot support my sins.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> y u do drug masturbation? I'm guilty of it myself too though. Esp any docs focusing on heroin.


Because I'm so stupid  the devil is in my ear telling me that meth and the needle can fix my problems, and that I can manage my use and no one will know I'm high. It is a trap.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Because I'm so stupid  the devil is in my ear telling me that meth and the needle can fix my problems, and that I can manage my use and no one will know I'm high. It is a trap.



Will never happen. You and I know the truth. You're not stupid either, we've just trained out neurochemistry for that shit. I know I only watch those things when I'm depressed/have problems. I think that's telling. I dunno if you're the same.


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

I WANT PHYSICAL PAIN. I can kind of understand why some people cut themselves. Not my style. I want to fight someone way bigger than me and I want to LOSE. I want to fucking FIGHT.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> From the wizard:








you are a wizard after all...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Will never happen. You and I know the truth. You're not stupid either, we've just trained out neurochemistry for that shit. I know I only watch those things when I'm depressed/have problems. I think that's telling. I dunno if you're the same.


Yep, I am very depressed, losing hope and sight of important things. My brain is searching for a way out. 


BK38 said:


> I WANT PHYSICAL PAIN. I can kind of understand why some people cut themselves. Not my style. I want to fight someone way bigger than me and I want to LOSE. I want to fucking FIGHT.


I think you need a very good session with a very good Domme


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yep, I am very depressed, losing hope and sight of important things. My brain is searching for a way out.i
> 
> I think you need a very good session with a very good Domme



I'm sorry to hear you're feeling that way, it's true that your brain looks for that easy way out once it has become accustomed to it. I like a Rumi quote for when I feel that way. The quote goes "The cure for the pain is in the pain." I tend to socially isolate when I get depressed and down on me, when my self-worth is low. I know the only cure is talking to people that I know care about me, despite what my stupid brain might tell me. Catch my drift?


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk you should fuck me 

violence is NEVAR the answer


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you doing jose?


----------



## BK38

♥ ❤  <--->❤♥


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*super yawn*

I need to wake up... and sleep seems so nice.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> *super yawn*
> 
> I need to wake up... and sleep seems so nice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ya me too

except video games are fun so there's that

waiting on tonight...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya me too
> 
> except video games are fun so there's that
> 
> waiting on tonight...



do u have a cigar?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I GOT THESE SUCKA MC WRAPPED AROUND MY FINGERS LIKE SOME RINGS


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ugh i shot up my buddy with Tina. Three times. Kind of triggering but i had kratom to take the edge off, haha?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Ugh i shot up my buddy with Tina. Three times. Kind of triggering but i had kratom to take the edge off, haha?


yeah, that would get me goin iirc imo


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> I once was labeled a psychopath because I have put some of my animals to participate in a sex scene, the girl apparently got seriously mad with me... but It was not my fault because I did know the anteaters' tongue would be scratchy as a feline one


Hehehehe, Animal porn. That’s not really psychopathic at all. I’m sure if animals could they’d shoot their own pornos


----------



## Coxenormous

What’s everyone up to tonight!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Ugh i shot up my buddy with Tina. Three times. Kind of triggering but i had kratom to take the edge off, haha?


I've been watching videos of people shooting up all day and I'm nearly dying. Idk how you do it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> What’s everyone up to tonight!


i know this chick looking for a place to crash and i think she be right up your alley?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i know this chick looking for a place to crash and i think she be right up your alley?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> What’s everyone up to tonight!


ISIS is COMING for YOU!


----------



## Stark

BK38 said:


> a solid 40kg of horse manure



That horse needs medical attention


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> ISIS is COMING for YOU!


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> ISIS is COMING for YOU!


Having attempted suicide before... I honestly don't give a fuck...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


no. this Isis.


----------



## Coxenormous

Ti


ghostandthedarknes said:


> no. this Isis.


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Coxenormous

Thanks for telling me, I will prepare a protection ritual immediately. Did you guys forget my religion?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Having attempted suicide before... I honestly don't give a fuck...











						And Sarah ain't got no two Rs, King. Damn, you dumb!
					

Platoon (1986) clip with quote And Sarah ain't got no two Rs, King. Damn, you dumb!     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Thanks for telling me, I will prepare a protection ritual immediately. Did you guys forget my religion?


yes. wut faith do you follow?


----------



## Stark

No this Isis, best Isis


----------



## Stark

Coxenormous said:


> Did you guys forget my religion?



Solipsism?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yes. wut faith do you follow?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Stark

Our Lady of the Overlapping Pentacle?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


Harry Potter?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Harry Potter?





ghostandthedarknes said:


> Harry Potter?


----------



## Stark

Despite the suffix, narcissism is not actually a religion.


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Harry Potter?


Whoa! Human intelligence is at an all time low tonight


----------



## Coxenormous

@ghostandthedarknes


----------



## Shady's Fox

I would actually like Harry Potter even Alice in Wonderland if it weren't for Disney themes. No substance whatsoever.


----------



## Shady's Fox

you know haha


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My sister at an entire cheesecake during a moment of period rage.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

[SIGH]

I... figured... as... much.  

*face palm*

gonna have to jerk it like a bk38 soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna be alone for a while, and this is my post of loneliness...
...as if there was any other kind...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Whoa! Human intelligence is at an all time low tonight











						And Sarah ain't got no two Rs, King. Damn, you dumb!
					

Platoon (1986) clip with quote And Sarah ain't got no two Rs, King. Damn, you dumb!     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io


----------



## LadyAlkaline

If melatonin doesn't knock me out, I'm definitely not mentally at my peak.. Very stressed I guess.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> @ghostandthedarknes


@Gnostic Bishop. clean up isle 3


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @Gnostic Bishop. clean up isle 3


Smells like catfood and balls in here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> stressed I guess.


<- this

I ruined the good thing I had going, somehow... and it probably wasn't me but him and he's just as shallow and vapid as I am so I shouldn't think twice of it... but I do...

...and I'm feeling *butthurt* ... without cause.

Life sucks and then I give up


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


> Is this a bastardization of an hero?


Who said this Was heros journey


----------



## DopeM

I recently pollled a Toronto bar area that my friend frequents on his pickup lines.  These were the tops

Are you suicide? Because I think about you every day.

Are you a toaster? Because I really want to take a bath with you.

Are you a noose? Because I really want to hang with you.

Are you a gravestone? Because I really wish you were on top of me.

Are you anti-depressants? Because if I don’t have you every day I’m going to kill myself.

Are you a coffin? Because I really wish I was inside you right now.

Are you a coroner? Because I really want you to inspect my body.

Are you a death certificate? Because I really wish you were mine.

Are you an electrical outlet? Because I really want to stick my fingers in you.

Are you traffic? Because running into you would really make my day.

Are you a sinking ship? Because I’d really like to go down on you


----------



## DopeM

You think he was asking for help? 

Maybe help outta his pants.

Guess we'll never know.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

mal3volent said:


> Guess since I'm not that high I can't communicate with them.



Omg  Coming back sober (albeit a bit stoned) and reading back on my n posts 

@mal3volent I don't even know how I was even able to TYPE that night.. I see now I missed your replies 

I promise I will give you an in depth reading tomorrow.. I mean real tarot, not just reading out the word on the card ❤
P.S. sorry! Lol


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

mal3volent said:


>



Got it


----------



## schizopath

Quickfixgrrl said:


> reading back on my posts


Big mistake


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

schizopath said:


> Big mistake



Oooooh yeahh


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

And why the fuck am I Ewan McGregor now?


----------



## schizopath

Could be worse


----------



## mal3volent

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Got it



I was getting a kick out of saying it over and over and you not responding


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Were you?

I doubt that, bro.


----------



## DopeM

yobros 

Cousin MAL chose 3

Please Tarot him


----------



## mal3volent

Nah I was. My next move was to start reading her the three little pigs.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ISOYD - I'm shitting on your dick.

JK is too overused.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> <- this
> 
> I ruined the good thing I had going, somehow... and it probably wasn't me but him and he's just as shallow and vapid as I am so I shouldn't think twice of it... but I do...
> 
> ...and I'm feeling *butthurt* ... without cause.
> 
> Life sucks and then I give up


What happened? Is it HIM


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


your mom . again !


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> your mom . again !


NO UR MOM


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> Who said this Was heros journey


   

So you're not slaying prostitutes? An hero is the act of commiting suicide, so I assumed an prostitute meant you were putting them in the back of your car. Nvm, carry on!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Im sorta slaying
but flying like a dragon


----------



## Hylight

*^^JK *♡


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> *^^JK *♡


Ohh


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s my


*CREEK !



*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> What happened? Is it HIM


...yeah...

it's him. 

*SIGH*...

[loneliness ensues]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would say "what happened" but I can't handle *the feels*


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> *the feels*


hehehehehehehehee


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would say "what happened" but I can't handle *the feels*



What happend was..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

meanwhile in New York...









'murka fucc yea


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeye

but you don't fuck cuz aye *tongue out*

listen ok
ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> you don't fuck







I WILL HAVE U KNOW ...


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I WILL HAVE U KNOW ...


These leeches are not up to my standards


----------



## Shady's Fox

*hands on chin*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

When he breaks your heart ...


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> When he breaks your heart ...



sing him some gypsy songs


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

you know what i always find funny, but always man

these androids from alien isolation

haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i WANNA BE UNCOOL
{i wanna write a LOVE SONG}


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wanna say so many things right now but have to STFU lest I be damned


----------



## Coxenormous

Where’s this ISIS whom you have summoned? I’d like to talk to her  @Captain.Heroin


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

If it wasn’t for a hint of “LOVE” I woulda done some dumb things and Would be sitting in prison right now


----------



## Coxenormous

Even tho I can be a dick... to some people, I still love your goofy asses . There’s a scripture “Males are inherently assholes”


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Where’s this ISIS whom you have summoned? I’d like to talk to her  @Captain.Heroin








Somewhere in the Middle East IIRC


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@Captain.Heroin you have ties to ISIS, Hell... Make friends with thy Enemies, Let’s join ISIS!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol hell no


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol hell no


I have ties to The Cartel. @Captain.Heroin .... The Cartel is COMING for YOU


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Folks, far too right, that's the similarity between a young inexperienced guy trying to find the clit of his first girlfriend and the current Brazilian government


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I have ties to The Cartel. @Captain.Heroin .... The Cartel is COMING for YOU


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


>


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Seriously, the situation in Brazil is getting nervous, the president is throwing rocks at the democracy, threatening a military coup. My parrots are thermometers of catastrophes and they are already screaming 

Today there were confronts between his supporters and those who support democracy and it was beautiful to see some of them being punched.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Folks, far too right, that's the similarity between a young inexperienced guy trying to find the clit of his first girlfriend and the current Brazilian government



Every time I think of questions to ask you I feel like the answer is "you're the fucked up one CH".


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Seriously, the situation in Brazil is getting nervous, the president is throwing rocks at the democracy, threatening a military coup. My parrots are thermometers of catastrophes and they are already screaming
> 
> Today there were confronts between his supporters and those who support democracy and it was beautiful to see some of them being punched.


I saw that on al jazeera and thought of you


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> *clit *


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I want savagery, going to put my monkeys on the streets to rob jewelry, you know, my spirit is anarchist but in practice I am neoliberal, i need to take advantage somehow


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


money tree iirc


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Every time I think of questions to ask you I feel like the answer is "you're the fucked up one CH".



why man?


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> I saw that on al jazeera and thought of you


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The funny thing is that we have several forces in Brazil: Bolsonaro, anti-fascists, militia, highly organized dealers, covid 19, wild anacondas, corrupt judges, it is a complete chaos.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> why man?


Probably because I am the fucked up one... I can't relate properly to the guy I like the most.  It feels like I suck at relationships, and am fucking up a series of them in general.  

I think it's a two way street of course but I'm screwing things up somehow.  Not sure how but I am. 

How do I get my heart to unhitch on someone it SUCKS


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The best thing, considering the aforementioned context, is to associate with anti-fascist highly organized cocaine dealers having wild anacondas with them


----------



## empeebee

Hylight said:


>


yeah...

Hope is over-rated IMO.

@Captain.Heroin 


Captain.Heroin said:


> wanna say so many things right now but have to STFU lest I be damned


go on then..what ya got to lose?


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> Probably because I am the fucked up one... I can't relate properly to the guy I like the most.  It feels like I suck at relationships, and am fucking up a series of them in general.
> 
> I think it's a two way street of course but I'm screwing things up somehow.  Not sure how but I am.
> 
> How do I get my heart to unhitch on someone it SUCKS


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Probably because I am the fucked up one... I can't relate properly to the guy I like the most.  It feels like I suck at relationships, and am fucking up a series of them in general.
> 
> I think it's a two way street of course but I'm screwing things up somehow.  Not sure how but I am.
> 
> How do I get my heart to unhitch on someone it SUCKS



how long is the relationship?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> The best thing, considering the aforementioned context, is to associate with anti-fascist highly organized cocaine dealers having wild anacondas with them


but ANTIFA is like America's ISIS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> how long is the relationship?


a YEAR... a fucking YEAR and I thought it was more like... 6 to 9 months.  He remembered when we first banged and shit... I do not.  

Apparently I have been in his bed.  I just remember getting BJ's on the sofa.  JOSE HALP.  

I want to stop liking this dude SO HARD and I tried SO VERY MUCH last year with TONS OF DRUGS and it DID NOT WORK long haul because COVID forced him back into my life... like the flu every winter...


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> how long is the relationship?


Relationships are really hard.

Oh ! I'm so sorry, 
that sounds like an awful pun. 

but you really have to have it togethr 
to be in one and _they _even have a hard 
time.

oh what do i know anyway
i don't even have too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Relationships are really hard.
> 
> Oh ! I'm so sorry,
> that sounds like an awful pun.
> 
> but you really have to have it togethr
> to be in one and _they _even have a hard
> time.
> 
> oh what do i know anyway
> i don't even have too


Yeah he's probably having a hard time with this too and I need to accept it's not just me struggling... 

ughhhhh I wouldn't do anything differently and I hate being stuck in reality


----------



## Hylight

*" wanna say so many things right now but have to STFU lest I be damned "*

aww*❤*


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah he's probably having a hard time with this too and I need to accept it's not just me struggling...
> 
> ughhhhh I wouldn't do anything differently and I hate being stuck in reality


ouch. _how _awful


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> a YEAR... a fucking YEAR and I thought it was more like... 6 to 9 months.  He remembered when we first banged and shit... I do not.
> 
> Apparently I have been in his bed.  I just remember getting BJ's on the sofa.  JOSE HALP.
> 
> I want to stop liking this dude SO HARD and I tried SO VERY MUCH last year with TONS OF DRUGS and it DID NOT WORK long haul because COVID forced him back into my life... like the flu every winter...



best thing is substitution, if you have other persons in the game, it is done, sooner than you imagine his image will be gone


----------



## jose ribas da silva

stop chasing him as well


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> best thing is substitution, if you have other persons in the game, it is done, sooner than you imagine his image will be gone


YEAH AND I TRIED THAT TOO that is part of what I did... and it did NOT seem to help things and when he came back around I was all like {HEART FLUTTERS}


----------



## Hylight

oh no wait. tis is reality ♡


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> stop chasing him as well


I went out of my way to piss him off and didn't see him for weeks/months... omg... _I don't even feel like I'm chasing anything other than a high_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> oh no wait. tis is reality ♡


Can I abandon this reality for a better one? 

I assume I can...


----------



## Hylight

i dunno.

bit _why _would he do that! 

Hmm. what is he up to . then ?


----------



## Coxenormous

I had a funny dream last night. I was in a Castle College... Idk why lol, but at the end of the dream I hated the school so bad I burned it down. Lmao I woke up laughing


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> YEAH AND I TRIED THAT TOO that is part of what I did... and it did NOT seem to help things and when he came back around I was all like {HEART FLUTTERS}



I believe each passion that we have in our lives is a person that we have met in other lives, so there is some knowledge to be learned to the eternity of your existence, pay attention to what is written between the subtle lines


----------



## Hylight

aww. but.
looks like you will have to find
anudder . damn


. . . but i gotta go

Bless you!

High. try Praying ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> I had a funny dream last night. I was in a Castle College... Idk why lol, but at the end of the dream I hated the school so bad I burned it down. Lmao I woke up laughing


that's not goood 
Eww


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I believe each passion that we have in our lives is a person that we have met in other lives, so there is some knowledge to be learned to the eternity of your existence, pay attention to what is written between the subtle lines


I think you might be correct and I feel I've been tapping into that, thank you for saying that.


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> that's not goood
> Eww


We can’t help what we dream, but I’ve had some crazy ones I tell yah. Even predicted the Future in a few


----------



## Coxenormous

I started a rebellious group within the school and everyone was using library books as fuel for the fire


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> We can’t help what we dream, but I’ve had some crazy ones I tell yah. Even predicted the Future in a few


ya we can

i don't deam 
heeehe


----------



## Hylight

or maybe i'm dead ! hay ?


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> or maybe i'm dead ! hay ?


That means ur undead


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> I believe each passion that we have in our lives is a person that we have met in other lives, so there is some knowledge to be learned to the eternity of your existence, pay attention to what is written between the subtle lines



And this is going to be a repetitive cycle, meaning that in one's future life there will be another encounter, in another context, and if one pays enough attention one will begin to discover that It is not in the stars to hold one's destiny but in oneself


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> Can I abandon this reality for a better one


Of course you can, don't be silly . We all fabricate our own realities. Psychologically or through the addition of chemicals 

Fuggit, I prefer my reality to yours (actually I don't my reality is fuggin' awful as I know what my future holds - you don't).

Enjoy, and revel in your own reality for as long as it may last my brother.

./empeebee


----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> Of course you can, don't be silly . We all fabricate our own realities. Psychologically or through the addition of chemicals
> 
> Fuggit, I prefer my reality to yours (actually I don't my reality is fuggin' awful as I know what my future holds - you don't).
> 
> Enjoy, and revel in your own reality for as long as it may last my brother.
> 
> ./empeebee


I took psychology in High School. The world is literally what you make it. Sometimes things you truly believe in are bound to be true. It’s just how the mind works


----------



## Coxenormous

Some people just need to open their 3rd eye or Pineal gland. Some people just aren’t ready/built for that


----------



## Coxenormous

Google your 6th sense, and not the movie


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> We can’t help what we dream, but I’ve had some crazy ones I tell yah. Even predicted the Future in a few


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


You out a sea of faces my friend


----------



## empeebee

"I see dead people" - even if they don't realize it yet...


----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> "I see dead people" - even if they don't realize it yet...


----------



## empeebee

Coxenormous said:


> The world is literally what you make it


Agreed, but with a teensy-weensy modification. "The world is literally what you make OF it"

./empeebee


----------



## Coxenormous

.... and they don’t realize it yet


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I need to confess something, I think we know each other during a sufficient amount of time, it is time to confess my deep feelings.

The truth is: I was abducted by aliens, they ate my ass, and I liked!

It is told, it cannot be undone anymore


----------



## Coxenormous

Having a powerful imagination like myself, Strong beliefs. Not really in religion but science like philosophy, Astrology/Astronomy, Psychology ect.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> I need to confess something, I think we know each other during a sufficient amount of time, it is time to confess my deep feelings.
> 
> The truth is: I was abducted by aliens, they ate my ass, and I liked!
> 
> It is told, it cannot be undone anymore


----------



## Coxenormous

Where are the Men in Black when you need them


----------



## Coxenormous

If I had the Reverseolizer, I would definitely pick a hand full of people to use it on. Forget you ever knew me, ho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I need to confess something, I think we know each other during a sufficient amount of time, it is time to confess my deep feelings.
> 
> The truth is: I was abducted by aliens, they ate my ass, and I liked!
> 
> It is told, it cannot be undone anymore


It is an unusual intriguing sensation.  I can enjoy it at times.  Most of the time I prefer other things.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> If I had the Reverseolizer, I would definitely pick a hand full of people to use it on. Forget you ever knew me, ho


I'd use the fuckr on myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I miss pinning his arms behind his head as I'm fucking him...


----------



## Hylight

how romantic


----------



## Hylight

LOL


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jose ribas da silva

what was the last thing the dinosaur said before he died at the time of the dinosaurs' extinction?

Fuck, an asteroid!


----------



## Hylight

i couldn't even type


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mAkE aMeRiCa GrEaT aGaIn


----------



## empeebee

Coxenormous said:


> Not really in religion but science like philosophy, Astrology/Astronomy, Psychology ect.


Uhm, not sure how to break this to you @Coxenormous, but astrology is not a science. Neither is psychology...sorry to be be bearer of bad tidings.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> Uhm, not sure how to break this to you @Coxenormous, but astrology is not a science. Neither is psychology...sorry to be be bearer of bad tidings.



*Is psychology a science*? Yes, in the sense that *psychology* was defined by the application of *scientific* method(s) and *psychologists* conduct valuable research and have developed some key insights into animal behavior, cognition, consciousness, and the human condition.Jan 27, 2016


----------



## Coxenormous

It’s studies isn’t it therefor theoretically it’s a science


----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> Uhm, not sure how to break this to you @Coxenormous, but astrology is not a science. Neither is psychology...sorry to be be bearer of bad tidings.


In high school Psychology was considered a “science” credit


----------



## Coxenormous

Astrology however is studied by people called “Astronomers” they observe stars and space, dude they’re both science


----------



## Coxenormous

I am 
-Coxenormous


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I like people with big boners and big tits!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

in the dope show


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i don't wanna die, i don't wanna live, baby I just want a chance to BE WITH YOU I tried, oh I love you...


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



That's a flashy dildo you got there, buddy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> That's a flashy dildo you got there, buddy


solar power for livin off the grid.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i was TOLD i was playing with fire

did i LISTEN??? no I did NOT

and what do I have now ...










i need HALP [cries alone]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal jose madness HALP SOMEONE why is my heart cracked and leaking all over my dick...why am I like this... why do I like him so much?  WHY DIDN'T I LISTEN TO MY FRIEND WHO TOLD ME I WAS PLAYING WITH FIRE?  He was RIGHT.

I want to tell him he was right but he'll be like I TOLD U SO GURL...

It was my fault for sticking my dick into a can of worms
It was my fault for feeling feelings
It was my fault for thinking he cared
It was my fault for thinking of a better tomorrow instead of shittastic today
It was my fault for being in the middle of helter skelter
It was my fault for not buying a gun and running for the hills months ago
IT WAS MY FAULT OK I GET IT now someone tell me how to FIX THIS






I saw that, and my head was like, yeah bro, stick your DICK in it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal jose madness HALP SOMEONE why is my heart cracked and leaking all over my dick...why am I like this... why do I like him so much?  WHY DIDN'T I LISTEN TO MY FRIEND WHO TOLD ME I WAS PLAYING WITH FIRE?  He was RIGHT.
> 
> I want to tell him he was right but he'll be like I TOLD U SO GURL...
> 
> It was my fault for sticking my dick into a can of worms
> It was my fault for feeling feelings
> It was my fault for thinking he cared
> It was my fault for thinking of a better tomorrow instead of shittastic today
> It was my fault for being in the middle of helter skelter
> It was my fault for not buying a gun and running for the hills months ago
> IT WAS MY FAULT OK I GET IT now someone tell me how to FIX THIS


all I'm sayin is if my ex was a dude, I'd be over there stompin the dogshit outts my ex. jmo tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> all I'm sayin is if my ex was a dude, I'd be over there stompin the dogshit outts my ex. jmo tho


what do you mean and I am confused

put it in snowflake words so a libtard can understand


----------



## Captain.Heroin

every time I see him my heart and stomach conspire against me AND I AM SICK OF IT

that's how I should feel about DRUGS not PPL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> what do you mean and I am confused
> 
> put it in snowflake words so a libtard can understand


go kick his ass. they can only charge you with battery unless you admit to a relationship.  then it becomes domestic and the trouble really starts legally


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> go kick his ass. they can only charge you with battery unless you admit to a relationship.  then it becomes domestic and the trouble really starts legally


oh, that's what you meant, no I could never... my dick might end up inside of him but I could never hurt him... 

I'm too much of a lover for that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think maybe the sex controls us and we think we're doing the sex but really the sex is doing us...

I'm fucking me as much as I'm fucking him


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh, that's what you meant, no I could never... my dick might end up inside of him but I could never hurt him...
> 
> I'm too much of a lover for that.


only time will help then


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I bet you every day Melania asks herself the same thing, she's like HOW DID I FALL IN LOVE WITH THIS IDIOT?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I bet you every day Melania asks herself the same thing, she's like HOW DID I FALL IN LOVE WITH THIS IDIOT?


when it comes to bank accounts,  size matters


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> only time will help then




I'm not made of STEEL and I had MONTHS off him... oh my god...

I don't have drugs to get me through this IT IS GOING TO BLOW. 

I'm pretty awful w/ communication too that probably doesn't help.  VAMPYR KOFFIN REICH ETERNAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> when it comes to bank accounts,  size matters


yeah that's probably half of why I like him IMO

and I should probably move onto a richer sugar daddy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm not made of STEEL and I had MONTHS off him... oh my god...
> 
> I don't have drugs to get me through this IT IS GOING TO BLOW.
> 
> I'm pretty awful w/ communication too that probably doesn't help.  VAMPYR KOFFIN REICH ETERNAL


I'm the last person should be giving out this advice but you're better off if you can face it sober


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm the last person should be giving out this advice but you're better off if you can face it sober


You mean like I'll miss him less if I stop using drugs?  

NONSENSE.  

I appreciate your candor though.  You might be right. 

Maybe falling to my death is a better idea tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think @LadyAlkaline is right though.  If we had to take this much time off each other and were "dating" or "together" it'd be a rough ride for both of us... she's right in everything she said. 

LADY HELP how do I stop CARING/LOVING for someone.  Like IMMEDIATELY.  I just want to see them as a sexual object.


----------



## Coxenormous

Lol my Birth Tarot reading is here


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

mal3volent said:


> Nah I was. My next move was to start reading her the three little pigs.



I think even THAT would have gone over my head that night ! My eyes just refused to SEE your posts


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think @LadyAlkaline is right though.  If we had to take this much time off each other and were "dating" or "together" it'd be a rough ride for both of us... she's right in everything she said.
> 
> LADY HELP how do I stop CARING/LOVING for someone.  Like IMMEDIATELY.  I just want to see them as a sexual object.


That isn't ever going to happen. Once you open your heart up to someone, it's a wrap babe. You'll always love them until you hate them.


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> That isn't ever going to happen. Once you open your heart up to someone, it's a wrap babe. You'll always love them until you hate them.


& thus concludes the story of why Coxenormous hates his Ex Girlfriend with a passion :D


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm only kidding


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I fucking love these guys 

DO THE SILLY SALMON 

Jackson is hot af


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Ok... @mal3volent and @Coxenormous...

Choose your deck. I have 2 styles of reading. Chakra or Oracle innocence; advise from your inner self/ child. 

Mal.... number 3  I'll keep that number in mind when needed. 
I'll inbox my reading. 

Foxy Coxy  Which deck would you like?
Full readings can take me a while as there's a lot to decipher and you'll get a long and in depth reading. 
❤


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Ok... @mal3volent and @Coxenormous...
> 
> Choose your deck. I have 2 styles of reading. Chakra or Oracle innocence; advise from your inner self/ child.
> 
> Mal.... number 3  I'll keep that number in mind when needed.
> I'll inbox my reading.
> 
> Foxy Coxy  Which deck would you like?
> Full readings can take me a while as there's a lot to decipher and you'll get a long and in depth reading.
> ❤


----------



## schizopath

I cant get enough of Blondie


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


The og version is way better


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> I recently pollled a Toronto bar area that my friend frequents on his pickup lines.  These were the tops
> 
> Are you suicide? Because I think about you every day.
> 
> Are you a toaster? Because I really want to take a bath with you.
> 
> Are you a noose? Because I really want to hang with you.
> 
> Are you a gravestone? Because I really wish you were on top of me.
> 
> Are you anti-depressants? Because if I don’t have you every day I’m going to kill myself.
> 
> Are you a coffin? Because I really wish I was inside you right now.
> 
> Are you a coroner? Because I really want you to inspect my body.
> 
> Are you a death certificate? Because I really wish you were mine.
> 
> Are you an electrical outlet? Because I really want to stick my fingers in you.
> 
> Are you traffic? Because running into you would really make my day.
> 
> Are you a sinking ship? Because I’d really like to go down on you


Sinking ship for the win.

 Also ftw has always been fuck the world to me, anybody else feel the same ?
Learned it from this..


----------



## devilsgospel

This place is really lacking in chemical weapons


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Ok... @mal3volent and @Coxenormous...
> 
> Choose your deck. I have 2 styles of reading. Chakra or Oracle innocence; advise from your inner self/ child.
> 
> Mal.... number 3  I'll keep that number in mind when needed.
> I'll inbox my reading.
> 
> Foxy Coxy  Which deck would you like?
> Full readings can take me a while as there's a lot to decipher and you'll get a long and in depth reading.
> ❤


I'm familiar with Chakra so I'll go with that one


----------



## Coxenormous

Lol just bought this


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Quickfixgrrl




----------



## Coxenormous

So it’s 4:20 am and I’m out walking during curfew to get cigs


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just remember that cigarettes are free at this hour. Don’t accidentally pay for them, that happened to me last night.
> 
> —Wizard


I got 5$ on me. I’ll try that tho


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Oh my... 1999 memories of playing pool and putting this on the jukebox, getting into underage venues


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just remember that cigarettes are free at this hour. Don’t accidentally pay for them, that happened to me last night.
> 
> —Wizard


I got a Mega Monster and a 2 for 1 cigar pack instead


----------



## Coxenormous

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Oh my... 1999 memories of playing pool and putting this on the jukebox, getting into underage venues


----------



## mal3volent

Quickfixgrrl said:


>



ill take the oracle of the innocent heart for 300 Alex


----------



## schizopath

That feeling when your new friends have accepted you as one of their own


----------



## schizopath

RHCP!





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

ASK IT ANYTHING! @schizopath


 http://www.shodor.org/~alexc/portfolio/MagicConch.html


----------



## schizopath

-95, Nice.


----------



## schizopath

I knew you took that song I sent you wrong. You need to turn it around and then it would have been true.


----------



## Coxenormous

THE CONCH HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## Coxenormous

WHAT IS THIS SORCERY?!


----------



## schizopath

Did Schizopath really make that woman orgasm 6 times? Bahhh, I knew it.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Did Schizopath really make that woman orgasm 6 times? Bahhh, I knew it.


The Magic Conch Shell never lies, remember that


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Thanks I needed that


----------



## schizopath

Its getting worse


----------



## schizopath

Word


----------



## Coxenormous

We all needed this


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## empeebee

Coxenormous said:


> Astrology however is studied by people called “Astronomers” they observe stars and space, dude they’re both science


Ermmm...not quite.
"Astronomy is the study of the universe and its contents outside of Earth's atmosphere. Astronomers examine the positions, motions, and properties of celestial objects. Astrology attempts to study how those positions, motions, and properties affect people and events on Earth" - https://skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-resources/whats-difference-astrology-vs-astronomy/.

Also, astrology was conceived in ancient Babylon some 2400 years ago "Astrology originated in Babylon far back in antiquity, with the Babylonians developing their own form of horoscopes around 2,400 years ago. Then around 2,100 years ago, astrology spread to the eastern Mediterranean, becoming popular in Egypt, which at the time was under the control of a dynasty of Greek kings" - https://www.livescience.com/17943-oldest-astrologer-board-zodiac.html. Since then planet earth has changed position in the cosmos in relation to the star signs to such an extent that pretty much everyone has been born in the last ~900 years is actually the next sign across. So a Capricorn is actually an Aquarius, a Pisces is actually an Aries etc.


----------



## schizopath

Cause the truths in the pyramids. I dont have ouroboros tatted on my body for nothing, iirc.


----------



## empeebee

Coxenormous said:


> *Is psychology a science*? Yes, in the sense that *psychology* was defined by the application of *scientific* method(s) and *psychologists* conduct valuable research and have developed some key insights into animal behavior, cognition, consciousness, and the human condition


Just for the record.
Psychology isn't science because psychology often does not meet the five basic requirements for a field to be considered scientifically rigorous: clearly defined terminology, quantifiability, highly controlled experimental conditions, reproducibility and, finally, predictability and testability. Due to psychology's reliance on subjective experience it can at best be defined as a pseudoscience it social science. Would you define Dr. Phil as a scientist?


----------



## schizopath

Talking about DR Phil is a low blow. You could just have said that psychology believes too much in assumptions. (and making money)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm tryna post my nipple, how do I do a NSFW tag?


just pm directly


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^^ not fair, i want too


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

I shall not argue with that whom is not open minded...


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> Ermmm...not quite.
> "Astronomy is the study of the universe and its contents outside of Earth's atmosphere. Astronomers examine the positions, motions, and properties of celestial objects. Astrology attempts to study how those positions, motions, and properties affect people and events on Earth" - https://skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-resources/whats-difference-astrology-vs-astronomy/.
> 
> Also, astrology was conceived in ancient Babylon some 2400 years ago "Astrology originated in Babylon far back in antiquity, with the Babylonians developing their own form of horoscopes around 2,400 years ago. Then around 2,100 years ago, astrology spread to the eastern Mediterranean, becoming popular in Egypt, which at the time was under the control of a dynasty of Greek kings" - https://www.livescience.com/17943-oldest-astrologer-board-zodiac.html. Since then planet earth has changed position in the cosmos in relation to the star signs to such an extent that pretty much everyone has been born in the last ~900 years is actually the next sign across. So a Capricorn is actually an Aquarius, a Pisces is actually an Aries etc.


Well atleast you can back yourself up. There are many views on this topic so both of us are not right nor wrong


----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> Just for the record.
> Psychology isn't science because psychology often does not meet the five basic requirements for a field to be considered scientifically rigorous: clearly defined terminology, quantifiability, highly controlled experimental conditions, reproducibility and, finally, predictability and testability. Due to psychology's reliance on subjective experience it can at best be defined as a pseudoscience it social science. Would you define Dr. Phil as a scientist?


I will always believe psychology is a science, but Astrology can be theorized only because it's linked to mythology. Now if we take a look at the word Myth in (Myth)ology 
*Definition of mythology*

1*: *an allegorical narrative
2*: *a body of myths: such as
a*: *the myths dealing with the gods, demigods, and legendary heroes of a particular people
b*: *MYTHOS sense 2cold war mythology
3*: *a branch of knowledge that deals with myth
4*: *a popular belief or assumption that has grown up around someone or something *: *MYTH sense 2adefective _mythologies_ that ignore masculine depth of feeling— Robert Bly

LETS ASK THE MAGIC CONCH!


----------



## Coxenormous

ONCE AGAIN.... THE MAGIC CONCH HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> Just for the record.
> Psychology isn't science because psychology often does not meet the five basic requirements for a field to be considered scientifically rigorous: clearly defined terminology, quantifiability, highly controlled experimental conditions, reproducibility and, finally, predictability and testability. Due to psychology's reliance on subjective experience it can at best be defined as a pseudoscience it social science. Would you define Dr. Phil as a scientist?


If I was your teacher and these questions were on a test...


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


>


There's something about rich Californians being angry that I just don't get


----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> Would you define Dr. Phil as a scientist?


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> There's something about rich Californians being angry that I just don't get


----------



## Coxenormous

Tonight on Dateline NBC


----------



## Coxenormous

I beat this game pissed myself about 20 times but still beat it


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

I’m starting the second one today


----------



## Coffeeshroom

The bottle stores are open!!!

aka: liquour stores


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

schizopath said:


> RHCP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Aww you have a cute as fuck accent!!! 
"Please don't strip my mind" 

I'm trying to record something but it keeps saying something about my my microphone settings. I can't find anything to adjust this


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


>


Fair.  After further re evaluation there is plenty to be angry about at any socio economic / geographic level


----------



## schizopath

Put a bullet in the government





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous

Damn good song


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous

Have fun getting this beautiful song out of your head


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous

I would play on that, but I don't have a mic, only on my phone lol


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Wassup? Hows the meth.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Wassup? Hows the meth.


I haven't had any in awhile, Just been smoking weed chilling on here to pass time... I'm supposed to be getting some around 11am


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath I imagine you were the Troll that pissed everyone off on MW2 and that accent of yours just pissed everyone off


----------



## Coxenormous

All the 12 y/o kids atleast


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Youre not that far off. When I was a teenager and played runescape I used to tell people "get raped" if they killed me. Not my proudest moments tbh...

I lead people on Overwatch. Somebody has to do it and Ive got experience on it. It also raises the team morale. EZ.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Youre not that far off. When I was a teenager and played runescape I used to tell people "get raped" if they killed me. Not my proudest moments tbh...
> 
> I lead people on Overwatch. Somebody has to do it and Ive got experience on it. It also raises the team morale. EZ.


@schizopath  I'll use Ice Barrier and with D Claw spec into RIP.... Thanks for the Bandos Chestplate


----------



## Coxenormous

Classic


----------



## schizopath

Oh wow, Im getting concertas at 2€/a piece. Not bad.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

All these vocaroos are just public speaking training for me cause I stutter. Or more like can stutter. Its not bad anymore.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Wiserthanearlier

Ok, been reading bluelight.org on and off for around 20 years. Just discovered this..... hhhheeellll... the fuck..lll ....ooooo


----------



## Wiserthanearlier

Lol thanks for the like @ghostandthedarknes  but fuck me..... i couldve been dribbling in here when high and crying like a 1 year old when coming down for so long! Why didnt i discover this?!

Trying the fuck to sleep when winding down off some NEP and k. Work in the AM. Damn it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Wiserthanearlier said:


> Lol thanks for the like @ghostandthedarknes  but fuck me..... i couldve been dribbling in here when high and crying like a 1 year old when coming down for so long! Why didnt i discover this?!
> 
> Trying the fuck to sleep when winding down off some NEP and k. Work in the AM. Damn it


most mornings i don't remember shit and i like it that way.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> All drugs are moreish for me. Thats why I feel like coke might be worth it.


Coke is a hilarious way to burn 140 dollars at a time


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Got followed home from the carwash by a drone yesterday. Like super obvious. I was practically 100% sober at the time btw. Had only been up for 23 hours, pretty much a regular ass day. 

Im not freaking out, its all just really fucking strange.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Got followed home from the carwash by a drone yesterday. Like super obvious. I was practically 100% sober at the time btw. Had only been up for 23 hours, pretty much a regular ass day.
> 
> Im not freaking out, its all just really fucking strange.


----------



## empeebee

ghostandthedarknes said:


> most mornings i don't remember shit


Mornings are over-rated


----------



## JackoftheWood

Man I'm happy my rent is so cheap. 475 a month including all utilities.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Man I'm happy my rent is so cheap. 475 a month including all utilities.


sweet. i was paying that 25 yrs ago. no utilities.


----------



## devilsgospel

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Got followed home from the carwash by a drone yesterday. Like super obvious. I was practically 100% sober at the time btw. Had only been up for 23 hours, pretty much a regular ass day.
> 
> Im not freaking out, its all just really fucking strange.



Tear gas incoming in 3


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Damn I took 36mg of concerta and threw it up because of the tramadol. Well I got one left for tomorrow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> That isn't ever going to happen. Once you open your heart up to someone, it's a wrap babe. You'll always love them until you hate them.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Rioting and all sorts of fun in downtown Charlotte last night. Now I hear some of the more sketchy dealers are trying to organize a purge I shit you not. I'm employing the tried and true survival method of stay inside and smoke weed all day.


----------



## Police Detective

JackoftheWood said:


> Rioting


We will catch any and all rioters and they will be dealt with appropriately.


----------



## devilsgospel

Police Detective said:


> We will catch any and all rioters and they will be dealt with appropriately.



Can I borrow some tear gas? For personal reasons


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> Can I borrow some tear gas? For personal reasons


Mix bleach and vinegar


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> Mix bleach and vinegar



Oh yeah I totally forgot I have a guide about that. I like the burner cans that light shit on fire too though.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Bleach and ammonia makes better gas.



Some WWI shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Mix Cocaine and Heroin


now you're talking.


----------



## schizopath

Thats exactly what Im about to do this week


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Thats exactly what Im about to do this week


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


You gotta try anything atleast once. Speedball approximately 7 times.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> You gotta try anything atleast once. Speedball approximately 7 times.


have fun, stay safe and may The Force be with you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

AAHHHHHHH

da abyss myth

does the abyss answers vitas


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


is this a band looks familiar


----------



## JoEhJoEh

what the hell was this???

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I think I should hide or go to bed. or both? what the hell or who the hell did that???

JJ


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> is this a band looks familiar


Local H


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thinking about having a full on makeout session with my father? I’m talking about a full, sloppy makeout with my Dad, really kissing my Dad. Anybody?
> 
> Just me?
> 
> —Wizard


do it, the what if game, someone said you have to fuck your mother or farther, I said farther cuz I never seen him, less awkward, she's like you answered that fast


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I want to fuck my PO.

She's not hot but deserves to get slammed against the headboard. And that's my only trick. I cum fast.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thinking about having a full on makeout session with my father? I’m talking about a full, sloppy makeout with my Dad, really kissing my Dad. Anybody?
> 
> Just me?
> 
> —Wizard


I don't know, is your dad hot?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I cum fast.


*hot*

backed up and need release... so hot...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BTW I masturbated the other day for the first time in what must have been *MONTHS* and it was very awkward and not enjoyable whatsoever 

NEED
FUCC


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This is awesome.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna wait a lil bit then hit him up, work my charm...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Going to eat some kratom fuck this shit.

@ghostandthedarknes - send some good music my way. Nothing live please i want studio versions until i can appreciate the song for what it is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> fuck this shit


That's how I'm feelin' ttytt

how U doin madness?  Having a good day?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Going to eat some kratom fuck this shit.
> 
> @ghostandthedarknes - send some good music my way. Nothing live please i want studio versions until i can appreciate the song for what it is.


for when you just vegged out on the couch.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> for when you just vegged out on the couch.



Thank you im on bus about to get off then kratom and chill. My dad loves Stevie Ray but i never gave him a chance.

Will listen soon.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> for when you just vegged out on the couch.



2:39 made the hand on my arm stand.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg he said MAYBE

omg I got a MAYBE

JOSE MADNESS MAL LADYYYY I AM SO HAPPY

[buttcraving]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel bad I got someone else hitting me up and I could so be rock hard w/ them too, but I am making strategic butt choices.  I expect ya'll understand.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

they want the dick when they use emojis

he wants it, he just gotta wait for it



I WOULD BE SAFE AND WARM IF I WAS IN LA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in lock down with my cock down iirc











when they ask how i like my cup of coffee


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> omg he said MAYBE
> 
> omg I got a MAYBE
> 
> JOSE MADNESS MAL LADYYYY I AM SO HAPPY
> 
> [buttcraving]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


maybe turned into a no

but imma get it soon


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"STOP SCREAMING BITCH"

*wet*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> At 75, sexy as shit! His mouth tastes like mine... Hot af! No shit brother bear.
> 
> —Wizard


What in the actual fuck, Wizard?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No, just a full and complete make out with my father. Our tongues were everywhere. GROW UP if you think that’s gross! sexxxy as fuck


think that acid you took was bad bro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^Nope, tested it like I always do (acid). I thought of the most disgusting thing I could do, and I made out with my Dad, Big Time!
> 
> Think of something worse?


I'd go with the bad acid story if i was u.....


----------



## Xorkoth

What did I just stumble into...?



Captain.Heroin said:


> I bet you every day Melania asks herself the same thing, she's like HOW DID I FALL IN LOVE WITH THIS IDIOT?



You really think she was ever in love with him?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't tell anyone else, cat. *whispers* money

Shh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

dead in here tonight.  you motherfuks are all out looting protesting aren't you?


----------



## MemphisX3

I went out to protest last night but Memphis has been 96% peaceful with very little shenanigans going on.

It was a good time. They had a "snack team" that passed out fruit snacks/granola bars and water. I literally just followed the dude giving me gushers and Welch's fruit snacks.

I would follow you into a gulag if you lead me with gushers. Nbd, js.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well looks like I'm taking an involuntary break from weed. Landlord called me last night asking if I'd ever smelled it in the house, real fun conversation to have while baked. Guess I got complacent and made it too obvious.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Well looks like I'm taking an involuntary break from weed. Landlord called me last night asking if I'd ever smelled it in the house, real fun conversation to have while baked. Guess I got complacent and made it too obvious.


Must suck living in an illegal state. 

I'd be like "Yeah want to come up and smoke with me?  Better suck a mean dick"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw don't mind me I'm all salty because I woke up from nightmares

I dreamed I was shooting heroin  fun right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh FUCK my head HURTS like a headache but not a headache... not a neck ache but something in between

i need the essence of COURTNEY LOVE ON METHADONE in my blood


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw don't mind me I'm all salty because I woke up from nightmares
> 
> I dreamed I was shooting heroin  fun right



Been there dude. Sans the shooting bit. Not fun.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Now I will wait for you
But I won't wait very long
I will wait for you
And when you bore me I'll be gone
And I will cheat on you with your daddy or son
I will fuck you up I'm so sorry
Its just in my nature, baby


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Been there dude. Sans the shooting bit. Not fun.


It was cool to wake up sober and shit I guess.  

ALL MY LOVE'S IN VAIN


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> It was cool to wake up sober and shit I guess.
> 
> ALL MY LOVE'S IN VAIN



Nah, I think the love you put out will come back to you in one form or another. Also yeah, sometimes it's good to wake up to the pale, grey reality that sobriety can be. Good for a head/gut check.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*listens to grungy emo teen music*



BK38 said:


> Nah, I think the love you put out will come back to you in one form or another. Also yeah, sometimes it's good to wake up to the pale, grey reality that sobriety can be. Good for a head/gut check.


lock down with my cock down

iirc

I need FUCC

He knows this too and is texting me to prevent me from moving on...

If he had any sensibilities in his whole body he'd come over and shake his money maker a little to keep me enticed ... but he knows he'd just let me at it IIRC


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *listens to grungy emo teen music*
> 
> 
> lock down with my cock down
> 
> iirc
> 
> I need FUCC
> 
> He knows this too and is texting me to prevent me from moving on...
> 
> If he had any sensibilities in his whole body he'd come over and shake his money maker a little to keep me enticed ... but he knows he'd just let me at it IIRC



Reminds of this pale girl i went to rehab with, would hit. Big time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dON'T WAKE ME uppp











i GUESS THIS HAS TO B... the FEELING WHEN I'M DEAD






don't wake me UPPPP


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> dON'T WAKE ME uppp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i GUESS THIS HAS TO B... the FEELING WHEN I'M DEAD



That top one's too chunky for my taste. But rn, would hit, I'd probably hit a decently lubricated exhaust pipe with some make-up around the rim rn tbh. lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

when you're dead inside but still love the booty

that meme is me 110%

I finally found a meme that screams ME


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


>



Dude my new avatar?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'd probably hit a decently lubricated exhaust pipe with some make-up around the rim rn tbh.


^ this

I'd fuck a girl just to get back at him for leaving me high and dry. 

Then he'd be all like


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Dude my new avatar?


lol :D

works for us both

LOL we should all change our avatar to that meme LUL

it'll be the best avatar trend






I wonder if dudes ever fuck another dude to get back at her for being a bitch...

because I'm about to pull the inverse of that if the right girl hits on me... I am SO OVER MEN


----------



## BK38

FUCK, I'm so sleep-deprived and I have a call with a buddy in BKK in 45 mins and the Phenibut is low in my blood and I was like, oh I'll get a bunch of weak beer, you know, not go nuts on the hard liquor and be hungover for 2 days. But it's not ENOUGH. Stupid fucking brain. I spent ages in the sun drinking this low strength piss and getting ready to plant my pot plants. Just wish I had some bud to tide me over until it's ready to harvest (IN 3 fucking months, tbf, I'm sure I'll score before then). But for now, PAIN.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I've fallen into my own abyss again tonight. 
I don't want to go to bed because I don't want to wake up tomorrow. 
Make sense?


----------



## BK38

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I've fallen into my own abyss again tonight.
> I don't want to go to bed because I don't want to wake up tomorrow.
> Make sense?



Fighting the break of day and facing myself again, been there more times than I'd like sweet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Quickfixgrrl

BK38 said:


> Fighting the break of day and facing myself again, been there more times than I'd like sweet.



You truly get it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I've fallen into my own abyss again tonight.
> I don't want to go to bed because I don't want to wake up tomorrow.
> Make sense?


Totally.  I hate waking up too.  

It's like, oh, I'm coming back to this?  I thought I was done with this one...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when I'm 40 but have to act like a 20 year old so I don't feel like a grandpa

[every gay man, ever]


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> Totally.  I hate waking up too.
> 
> It's like, oh, I'm coming back to this?  I thought I was done with this one...


Right. Morning anxiety and depression is the fucking worst. 
Here we go again...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I love sleeping because all good things RN are in my future.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Here we go again...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I love sleeping because all good things RN are in my future.


I wish I could think like that.  Everything good in my life has already happened and I'm only here for 2 things:

1) being dead on the inside
2) the butts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*yawns*

trump train WOOWOO


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Who wants to steal Trump's identity?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm too tired for this shit

I want to go back to bed but I'll probably dream about dying and cool shit like that... 

THIS IS LIKE TOO HARD






YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE LOVED ME BABY
baby baby baby ...
I WILL CHEAT ON YOU
i will FUCK you UP


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm too tired for this shit
> 
> I want to go back to bed but I'll probably dream about dying and cool shit like that...
> 
> THIS IS LIKE TOO HARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE LOVED ME BABY
> baby baby baby ...
> I WILL CHEAT ON YOU
> i will FUCK you UP



"Channel it into art." I feel that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@madness00 

can we swap bodies

I don't like jerking off I wanna play with my dick but it's like too much work for me


----------



## BK38

Ever thought of picking up a hobby besides fucking ass and drugs Captain? Might do you good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wake up to this shell of a human being that NEEDS FUCK and can't even enjoy a handjob from self...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ever thought of picking up a hobby besides fucking ass and drugs Captain? Might do you good.


maybe....

butts and drugs are just SO much fun though


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


>


This song holds a place in my heart every day! Sometimes I'll view it with sarcasm but mostly try to use it to boost my soul. 
I'm trying to appreciate new days but it's a struggle with mental illness plaguing you. 
Beautiful, meaningful song though...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wanna stick it in her ass, and Trump’s ass.
> 
> Please vote this year!
> 
> —Wizard


I would totally fuck her too.  

I voted last time and no1curr.  Trump's gonna win. 

Ppl be all like "HE CAN'T WIN HE RUINED THE ECONOMY"

check ur privilege

Pelosi and Pals shut the economy down for bear market trading and profits

Trump was pulled along for the ride, he is an idiot and has no hands on the reigns

and he was down 7% in the polls last time WHEN PPL ARE LIKE HE'S DOWN IN THE POLLS THAT CANNOT MATTER.  It cannot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Xorkoth

i forgot to reply to U big boi

yes MELANIA did fall in love with DJT how DARE U

that is TRUE LOVE if I've ever seen it

ALL forms of True Love involve swatting away the hand of ur partner


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> maybe....
> 
> butts and drugs are just SO much fun though



Sure, but, there's a whole world out there. Spread your horizons and not just cheeks exclusively bruh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

as much as I think I would like to wake up in another body at least I still have a penis

this is a plus imhe


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sure, but, there's a whole world out there. Spread your horizons and not just cheeks exclusively bruh.




the whole world is DEAD from covid19


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wake up to this shell of a human being that NEEDS FUCK and can't even enjoy a handjob from self...


Hey don't complain to me man, I haven't gotten laid in over a year. I'm like moses in the desert except there's no promised land.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would be busy staring down sad dads in public but I can't do that anymore

the face mask leaves something to be desired IIRC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Hey don't complain to me man, I haven't gotten laid in over a year. I'm like moses in the desert except there's no promised land.


HOW do you all do it?

I couldn't go that long w/o sex I would just pay for a whore...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sometimes I just sit there in the water thinking about all the dumb shit I've done...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> the whole world is DEAD from covid19



Still life in the cracks. There's a triple entendre for you.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'm going to smoke my last bit of greenery for the night. 
I hope that when I come back someone has done something entertaining. 
With the lights out
It's less dangerous
Here we are now
Entertain us


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gotta wash the covid out of his crack first

that was the best thing that ever came out of the ABYSS Imhe

that and JOSE talking about sex

maybe i need to return to MAGA country for some ass










I am so BORED

I am so sick of myself...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*GUITAR SQUEALS*

this is what happens when you decide MEDICINE is not ESSENTIAL for CAPTAIN.HEROINE

They need to get a hot male press secretary for Trump so I can listen to the LIES better.

I get tired of Kayleigh after I imagine me facefucking her.






Because I think those big bleached teeth would probably bite down on my dick IIRC






qft

everything pre-determined by his noodly appendage
praying is a waste of time






I love it when he sings oldie songs, when he laughs, when he smiles... I am so love sick I just want to blow my fucking brains out...

I can't stop thinking about him WHY IS HE SO LOVELY















I hate when ppl tell me that I CAN FEEL LIKE SHIT ON HEROIN SO WHY DO I HAVE TO BE SOBER?????!!!!!!!!!

[buttcraving intensifies]


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I've just watched over 3 hours worth of interviews and stories on psychopaths. Men, women and children. 
Then a documentary about women in prison. 
Shit like that has intrigued me my entire life. 
Bored with that macabre blah for tonight. 
Show me something funny! I'm such a fucking downer today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when U grow a covid lockdown beard
before the lockdown
TRUMP FAMILY KNEW
THIS WAS ALL ORCHESTRATED
DOWN WITH THE PATRIARCHY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I've just watched over 3 hours worth of interviews and stories on psychopaths. Men, women and children.
> Then a documentary about women in prison.
> Shit like that has intrigued me my entire life.
> Bored with that macabre blah for tonight.
> Show me something funny! I'm such a fucking downer today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

imo i try to keep myself surrounded with positive stuff

like snorting bumps off dicks
dicks in asses
and all things penis related


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


>



I'm so confused rn


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm so confused rn


She's half human, half vampyr.  And she hates nazis.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> imo i try to keep myself surrounded with positive stuff
> 
> like snorting bumps off dicks
> dicks in asses
> and all things penis related



Cocks are the answer.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Cocks are the answer.


Yah!

btw I looked down, felt hours go by and it's 20 minutes later.

dafuck.

I think I will try for sleep more 

how are you doing quick fix?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Cocks are the answer.


i own one and tbh it causes moar problems than it solves imho


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Cocks are the answer.



I'm coping by imagining the future cock in my life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm coping by imagining the future cock in my life.


I already know who's coming back over here, I'm sure he will... he is texting me too much to not want it... he is the kind to not text if he doesn't want it...

*SIGH*

I guess there's always listening to death metal before the sun is up and screaming about satan and stuff.  That seems to keep me entertained. 

I'm starving to death too and am going to wither back to my manorexic self one way or the other. 

I'm totes unhappy about dry dick situation.  Too dry.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yah!
> 
> btw I looked down, felt hours go by and it's 20 minutes later.
> 
> dafuck.
> 
> I think I will try for sleep more
> 
> how are you doing quick fix?



I'm doing shitfully tbh.
Tl;dr... dealing with my separation, taking up weed 24/7....
Lost myself. 
How about you Cap?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't get more sleep

this
sucks

so much
balls

I'm going to play video games to forget about my problems

I look down at my fat self and it seems less fat every day

and I'm like GOOD FOR U






*someone give me hope*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm doing shitfully tbh.
> Tl;dr... dealing with my separation, taking up weed 24/7....
> Lost myself.
> How about you Cap?


If he doesn't want to be with you then IT IS HIS LOSS!!!

This is what I told myself a lot.  Then he came CRAWLING BACK if you can believe that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

weed 24/7 is ALWAYS a good idea.  I've been stoned, baked as fuck, whatever, for 15 years.  Except for a nine day period about just as many years ago and it was HORRIFIC and I will NEVER try going WITHOUT weed/THC again.

I just had a dab and it felt SO RIGHT.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> If he doesn't want to be with you then IT IS HIS LOSS!!!
> 
> This is what I told myself a lot.  Then he came CRAWLING BACK if you can believe that.



I broke it off. I don't want him back. 
Still, it's an adjustment.


----------



## BK38

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm doing shitfully tbh.
> Tl;dr... dealing with my separation, taking up weed 24/7....
> Lost myself.
> How about you Cap?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Nirvana is my favourite band so...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I broke it off. I don't want him back.
> Still, it's an adjustment.


Can I ask why?  

Just curious, no pressure


----------



## BK38

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Nirvana is my favourite band so...



Figured that, that's why I picked that un, also it encapsulates my mood too.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> Can I ask why?
> 
> Just curious, no pressure



Yeah... he was absent in the relationship. 
He lied about using, spent all our money on heroin
Treated me like a sub human
Controlling 
Moody
Etc....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Yeah... he was absent in the relationship.
> He lied about using, spent all our money on heroin
> Treated me like a sub human
> Controlling
> Moody
> Etc....


AWWWWW that's so terrible I'm so sorry hun   

There's way better guys out there. 

You're gonna find someone *way* better for you, 100% promise.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

BK38 said:


> Figured that, that's why I picked that un, also it encapsulates my mood too.


 how'd you know? ☺


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

Quickfixgrrl said:


> how'd you know? ☺



I'm psychic. Shhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> AWWWWW that's so terrible I'm so sorry hun
> 
> There's way better guys out there.
> 
> You're gonna find someone *way* better for you, 100% promise.



❤❤❤ thank you babe. 
I'm not looking but sure do miss a warm body...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> sure do miss a warm body...


I know... I am SINGLE and just because I like him so much I have passed down HOT sex two days in a row... with a hottie... who I have a good time with and I'm like WHAT IS THIS?  WHAT AM I DOING?  I am SINGLE I should BE READY TO MINGLE but my heart isn't.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*SIGH* why am I doing this to myself...

I need to go make breakfast and stop thinking about it... fuck.  I even have things I should be doing and I just cannot be fucked at the moment.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't even figure out if I'm really in love with him or not.  I *know I was* last year... I just don't feel the same way anymore. 

But I'm ACTING the same way so I'm like YEAH RIGHT.  I know what's going on.  Trying to keep my FEELINGS from myself...

I don't even want to eat, I'll just get fatter because of this stupid lock down with my cock down.  

I want to walk around w/ LADY drinking milkshakes and catcalling the boys we see, but I can't even milkshake because I'm so fat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to go for a walk because FUCK THE WORLD I hate everyone ALL THESE DIRTY COVID COUGHERS all they do is go outside COUGH COUGH COUGH... IT IS THE SUMMER YOU ARE NOT A SMOKER YOU SHOULD NOT BE COUGHING I DAB ALL DAY LONG AND I CAN WALK AROUND W/O COUGHING ewwww

everyone in my city got the covid and I am avoiding them all like AIDS


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'm all out. I told myself I'd finish my last 4 grams and then not chase it again. Fuck, that was lovely weed indeed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I'm all out. I told myself I'd finish my last 4 grams and then not chase it again. Fuck, that was lovely weed indeed.


Congrats on being able to go without.  I *absolutely* cannot.  I turn into a royal bitch. 

I am all ready to go for a walk and can't even be fucked to do that.  I'm about to ... I just need.... 1 more dab[/QUOTE]


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> Congrats on being able to go without.  I *absolutely* cannot.  I turn into a royal bitch.
> 
> I am all ready to go for a walk and can't even be fucked to do that.  I'm about to ... I just need.... 1 more dab


[/QUOTE]
"Just one more"


----------



## BK38

Just stocked up on more cheap beer. Awww yis. Seeing vapour trails before my eyes but who gives a fuck. Gonna pass out on my keyboard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wanna take him on a ‘Dream Hunt’, and hunt endangered species, like him.


same brah

ppl like that are YUGE losers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> "Just one more"


For real though I got back after doing something and I'm like I'M SO ACCOMPLISHED and feel I need another dab to keep going...

but it's OK I am listening to music and being all like OOMPH and stuff.  

NO ONE to share my hot body with... it's killing me.  

I'm sure my one buddy is all like I HAVE BEEN GIVING U GREEN FLAGS 4EVER.  And yes he has.  It just doesn't like... I don't want sex unless it's with him.  Or a girl.  I would totally fuck the shit out of a girl right now, doggy style.  Especially if I could spank that ass a lot and spit on her back and call her a bitch and shit like that.  

Someone like KAYLEIGH...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@madness00



BK38 said:


> Gonna pass out on my keyboard.


I wish I could do that... 

need sleep so bad


----------



## BK38

@wizardofthecreek  (PS. Why can't I ever tag you)


----------



## BK38

Am literally dying from the sleep dep @Captain.Heroin , but I'm embracing my demise by fighting sleep and just drinking stupid amounts of light beer.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Am literally dying from the sleep dep @Captain.Heroin , but I'm embracing my demise by fighting sleep and just drinking stupid amounts of light beer.


I like light beer.  I'm making myself a breakfast of sorts.  

Have you tried going out for a walk?  Does Macron even let you do that?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I should embrace my demise with more coffee but I want sleep eventually... and coffee will get me going.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like light beer.  I'm making myself a breakfast of sorts.
> 
> Have you tried going out for a walk?  Does Macron even let you do that?



Lol, Le Macron does permit that these days. Have already taken my baby for a walk when I went to get more light beer. I woke up at 3:40am and its 5:08pm now. I've already applied for two jobs, walked the doggle, prepped the stuff for the germinating pot I have going and had a Zoom call with a good friend in BKK. I've done alright for today. With that said, fuck sleep.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Lol, Le Macron does permit that these days.








Are the ladies still wanting their 6 feet distance?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t know, I’m @The Wizard of the Creek



All good, I'll just direct message you if it's a matter of national security


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Are the ladies still wanting their 6 feet distance?



Ish, I can't wait until I can give em my 6 n change, tell ya what


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ish, I can't wait until I can give em my 6 n change, tell ya what


I wouldn't blame you for wanting to leave France before getting your dick wet though IIRC


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Works closing at 3 because of protests so im not going in. Still have to take a piss test though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That sucks man.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

im gonna lie down and wait for the WORLD to go away it is YUCKY


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Works closing at 3 because of protests so im not going in. Still have to take a piss test though.


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Mine's Averhealth it looks a bit different.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Wolf gang party at the hotel.
I call a hoe you call a hoe and all the hoes tell..

Yehh_.

@LadyAlkaline - am i a G? :giggle:


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> _Wolf gang party at the hotel.
> I call a hoe you call a hoe and all the hoes tell..
> 
> Yehh_.
> 
> @LadyAlkaline - am i a G? :giggle:


----------



## BK38

Y the abyss dead. Someone come n talk smack.


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## empeebee

...begin quote

Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

And everybody knows that the Plague is coming
Everybody knows that it's moving fast
Everybody knows that the naked man and woman
Are just a shining artifact of the past
Everybody knows the scene is dead
But there's gonna be a meter on your bed
That will disclose
What everybody knows

And everybody knows that you're in trouble
Everybody knows what you've been through
From the bloody cross on top of Calvary
To the beach of Malibu
Everybody knows it's coming apart
Take one last look at this Sacred Heart
Before it blows
Everybody knows

...end quote

./empeebee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Y the abyss dead. Someone come n talk smack.


I fell asleep thinking about butts.

Then I woke up and HE SAID HE WANTS TO HANG OUT despite his butt needing rest

I'm *ecstatic* that he wants to chill as much as me OMG THAT MEANS HE LIKES ME






HE LURVES ME


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I fell asleep thinking about butts.
> 
> Then I woke up and HE SAID HE WANTS TO HANG OUT despite his butt needing rest
> 
> I'm *ecstatic* that he wants to chill as much as me OMG THAT MEANS HE LIKES ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE LURVES ME



Captain, I want you and I to go out and give me all the pussy and I'll get you all the dick. Gay boys love me. I'm straight enough to be a challenge, but gay enough to not be an impossible challenge. Also,


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Captain, I want you and I to go out and give me all the pussy and I'll get you all the dick. Gay boys love me. I'm straight enough to be a challenge, but gay enough to not be an impossible challenge. Also,


*hot* yes let's totes do that

All the females will be all like "Ur cute" and I'll be like "check out my friend" and they'll grow wings to fly away from me it'll be quite fun

For some reason guys and I do not hit it off in public but if I'm being introduced it might work

I LIKE THIS PLAN and I approve (y)

I found one 4 u


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *hot* yes let's totes do that
> 
> All the females will be all like "Ur cute" and I'll be like "check out my friend" and they'll grow wings to fly away from me it'll be quite fun
> 
> For some reason guys and I do not hit it off in public but if I'm being introduced it might work
> 
> I LIKE THIS PLAN and I approve (y)
> 
> I found one 4 u



More like the gay guys will be sucked into my orbit once I get sweaty and show I can dance, then I can let them down easy by giving them a cop out with my hawt friend, you! Then me, you, the gay boys and the girls can all get high together and retire to our respective rooms. Or fuck because it's hawt to watch in the same room. I don't care haha ~degenerate


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> More like the gay guys will be sucked into my orbit once I get sweaty and show I can dance, then I can let them down easy by giving them a cop out with my hawt friend, you! Then me, you, the gay boys and the girls can all get high together and retire to our respective rooms. Or fuck because it's hawt to watch in the same room. I don't care haha ~degenerate


All you have to tell them is that "YEAH, LIKE, I'M THE HOTTER ONE, BUT MY BRO HAS THE BIGGER DICK..." and they will not bother you anymore.  

I think all I have to do is say "I don't eat vagina, but my friend loves to eat the vagina, it's all he talks about..." and they will not bother me anymore.

WHAT DO U THINK??


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> All you have to tell them is that "YEAH, LIKE, I'M THE HOTTER ONE, BUT MY BRO HAS THE BIGGER DICK..." and they will not bother you anymore.
> 
> I think all I have to do is say "I don't eat vagina, but my friend loves to eat the vagina, it's all he talks about..." and they will not bother me anymore.
> 
> WHAT DO U THINK??



I think an "I'm gay, let me present you my friend on the sexual sacrificial alter" will suffice. I do eat pussy and I do like it, a lot....so it wouldn't be a lie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think an "I'm gay, let me present you my friend on the sexual sacrificial alter" will suffice. I do eat pussy and I do like it, a lot....so it wouldn't be a lie.


lol

ok so I can be like "Girl you ain't getting none of this good stuff!!" and then point to you? 

That's easier.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> ok so I can be like "Girl you ain't getting none of this good stuff!!" and then point to you?
> 
> That's easier.



More like they'll think I'm gay until it's too late. They'll think I'm unattainable because I dance like IDGAF like a liberated gay man and they'll be all salivating and shit and I have gay buddies like you in this instance who will kindly inform them when they ask that, in fact, I am not a gay bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when the gif link broke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> More like they'll think I'm gay until it's too late. They'll think I'm unattainable because I dance like IDGAF like a liberated gay man and they'll be all salivating and shit and I have gay buddies like you in this instance who will kindly inform them when they ask that, in fact, I am not a gay bro.


I never take that for an answer I'm like OH OK SO IT'S YOUR FIRST TIME, SAILOR?? 

j/k I don't like the newbs I like ppl who know what they're doing, I hate to have to be like SEX ED COACH in the bedroom.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I never take that for an answer I'm like OH OK SO IT'S YOUR FIRST TIME, SAILOR??
> 
> j/k I don't like the newbs I like ppl who know what they're doing, I hate to have to be like SEX ED COACH in the bedroom.



lol, I have no idea where you've been, but me? a newb? hehe. Have been a degenerate since like... 13? I lost my virginity to a 16 yo Korean chick then and it's been off to the races ever since. I forget that sexual scale, maybe Kinsey? I can't recall, but whatever that step below strictly hetero is what i am. Def more straight than gay, but I have little in the way of sexual hang-ups, we'll put it that way. Not to say I like or go for everything either, but no judgement here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> *hot* yes let's totes do that
> 
> All the females will be all like "Ur cute" and I'll be like "check out my friend" and they'll grow wings to fly away from me it'll be quite fun
> 
> For some reason guys and I do not hit it off in public but if I'm being introduced it might work
> 
> I LIKE THIS PLAN and I approve (y)
> 
> I found one 4 u


for some reason this .gif is so entertaining I could stare @ it for hours


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> lol, I have no idea where you've been, but me? a newb? hehe. Have been a degenerate since like... 13? I lost my virginity to a 16 yo Korean chick then and it's been off to the races ever since. I forget that sexual scale, maybe Kinsey? I can't recall, but whatever that step below strictly hetero is what i am. Def more straight than gay, but I have little in the way of sexual hang-ups, we'll put it that way. Not to say I like or go for everything either, but no judgement here.


i mean a newb w/ MEN.  I know u like the wimmens pretty thoroughly

and not necessarily you... any guy who is largely inexperienced largely does not appeal.  Except maybe MADNESS lul

AHHHH arrrrghhhh gotta go do more STUFF stuff

stuff I don't CARE i don't CARREEE


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I HATE LIVING IN THIS SHIT HOLE COUNTRY

I should have moved to where I can get benzos from an otc latina pharmacist YEARS ago


----------



## BK38

FUCK, I'm 17 beers deep, albeit weak beers, but fuck.


----------



## Shady's Fox

YAY

i stole mommy's curtain and and

am gonna turn it into a skirt

and then but then

have a nice tea time with mr finky

i been a good girl today and and

i tihnk i deserved to play with ma DOLL$


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> YAY
> 
> i stole mommy's curtain and and
> 
> am gonna turn it into a skirt
> 
> and then but then
> 
> have a nice tea time with mr finky
> 
> i been a good girl today and and
> 
> i tihnk i deserved to play with ma DOLL$



Yes Shady, you do you. Have a good time with Mr. Finky n the dolls (dibs on that as a band name).


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye but shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> FUCK, I'm 17 beers deep, albeit weak beers, but fuck.


seventeen dayum

you getting a beer gut at all?  

I had to quit drinking beer to stop having a beer gut.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> seventeen dayum
> 
> you getting a beer gut at all?
> 
> I had to quit drinking beer to stop having a beer gut.



Not even close, I exercise a fair bit though, eat right and I'm 30 y/o. I save all my sugars for the booze and the brain cells for the drugz..


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha

am gonna make a coffee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Not even close


tell me ur secret pls

are you doing taebo indoors

are you purging after the alcohol hits ur system

WHAT GIVES

*hates fat self*


----------



## Shady's Fox

ASHLEY

I TOLD YOU TO LEAVE UR BROTHER ALONE

BUT DADDDDD

FUCK

ma head starts vibrating

what's that

ha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I met BK38's future bride in a club whilst rolling and doing bumps ... she was wearing headphones dancing irregularly to the song SAY10 by Marilyn Manson.  Her eyeliner and mascara was a dead giveaway she had a dark side and, perhaps, a deathwish.  Chapped purple lips and peeling black fingernail polish was the second clue she was a winner. 

"Hi, my name is CAPTAIN" I said as I offered her a free view of my big black cock.  It's how I introduce myself; you'd know this if you met me in real life.
"Sorry, you don't remind me of my father." DADDY ISSUES ARE A PLUS.  Always remember this.

Her pout and attitude reminded me of the type of bourgeoisie idiot that BK38 hates.  That's what made it so perfect.  

"Ok, take these, you HAVE to meet my friend," I hand her a carton of Marlboro Reds and she lights up right there without asking for permission.  As passers by scolded her she would just blow cigarette smoke in their faces.  "Bite me dipshits," she snarled.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> tell me ur secret pls
> 
> are you doing taebo indoors
> 
> are you purging after the alcohol hits ur system
> 
> WHAT GIVES
> 
> *hates fat self*



Daily push-ups and sit-ups and a walk up a hill with my Ratty (dog) and that's it besides eating right and zero sugar besides booze and basically no refined carbs. I just don't care about sweet shit, which helps I guess.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I met BK38's future bride in a club whilst rolling and doing bumps ... she was wearing headphones dancing irregularly to the song SAY10 by Marilyn Manson.  Her eyeliner and mascara was a dead giveaway she had a dark side and, perhaps, a deathwish.  Chapped purple lips and peeling black fingernail polish was the second clue she was a winner.
> 
> "Hi, my name is CAPTAIN" I said as I offered her a free view of my big black cock.  It's how I introduce myself; you'd know this if you met me in real life.
> "Sorry, you don't remind me of my father." DADDY ISSUES ARE A PLUS.  Always remember this.
> 
> Her pout and attitude reminded me of the type of bourgeoisie idiot that BK38 hates.  That's what made it so perfect.
> 
> "Ok, take these, you HAVE to meet my friend," I hand her a carton of Marlboro Reds and she lights up right there without asking for permission.  As passers by scolded her she would just blow cigarette smoke in their faces.  "Bite me dipshits," she snarled.



I'm hard. She has to be smoking hot though and pale. She thinks she's bougie, but she's far from it. She has some really shitty art work she wants to show me, which is the pretense to go to her apartment or mine...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Daily push-ups and sit-ups and a walk up a hill with my Ratty (dog) and that's it besides eating right and zero sugar besides booze and basically no refined carbs. I just don't care about sweet shit, which helps I guess.


I had to give up desserts man, it was SO PAINFUL.  I had CRAVINGS.  I have gone MANY YEARS without heroin but damned if I'll ever make it that long without buttsex or desserts.  Fuck me.  

I stare at the desserts in the store when I go shopping and I'm like I COULD MAKE YOU SO HAPPY...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> She has some really shitty art work she wants to show me


LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL

I could so write out this character... she is so real...


----------



## Shady's Fox

classicc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I had to give up desserts man, it was SO PAINFUL.  I had CRAVINGS.  I have gone MANY YEARS without heroin but damned if I'll ever make it that long without buttsex or desserts.  Fuck me.
> 
> I stare at the desserts in the store when I go shopping and I'm like I COULD MAKE YOU SO HAPPY...



Refined sugar's on-par with coke in terms of the levels of addiction I've heard ~could be an urban myth, am not scientist. I do occasionally make love to a chocolate mousse when the mood strikes me, but that's like, 2-3 times a year max.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You haven't licked maple syrup off a lover's stomach?

j/k that's a line in a Simpsons episode


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb doggos I have to go out with the human filth and do things for a minute... wish me luck...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugh I am so fat

and people aren't using face masks like they think they're invincible I don't get it

they're all gonna get the RONA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my love interest literally told me "I know you won't wait" and was very upset and that is probably why he is trying to hang out with me tonight...

I have back up plans and feel frustrated for not getting any but also feel like I'm doing the right thing by not being a home wrecking ho... so I dunno.  CONFLICTED.  

CONFLICTED EMOTIONS...

I dunno if I'm playing my cards right but I don't mind playing them this way.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —Wizard


Am I doing the right thing?  Or should I let my balls swing free?


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox

I hate trap music


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I can't decide between Prozac and effexor


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Pretty sure this "Draven" fellow is gunning for someone to make him a gofundme or he is trying solicit donations. 

If it makes me an asshole for saying so, oh well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The latter is what the Wizard says. The former is what the Witch says. Dunno?
> 
> it’s really up to you my friend.
> 
> —Wizard (balls swing free)


I appreciate the honesty - it feels like I'm doing the right thing.  I can live with that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he and I came together tonight it was pretty hot, I was very understanding and he was trying to do a lot of explaining which he didn't need to I love him... DEAR DOGGOS when a hot bro is loving on you, take the cue and roll with it and get some ADVANTAGE MILES out of it.  Don't let that MAN MILK go to waste.


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


> I hate trap music


Yea but you love traps


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Well, I've finished the 4g of weed I got a week or 2 back. I knew that by having it in my possession meant I'd smoke it all, even though I got sick of it by the end of several joints over each day. I'm an addict, whatever the drug I know I just have to accept that if I have it it's all or nothing. Glad to be rid of it tbh and not planning on anymore. It's a once in a blue moon thing for me, I'll smoke daily for weeks and then go 6 months without it.


----------



## DopeM

Cool story br0


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Well, I've finished the 4g of weed I got a week or 2 back. I knew that by having it in my possession meant I'd smoke it all, even though I got sick of it by the end of several joints over each day. I'm an addict, whatever the drug I know I just have to accept that if I have it it's all or nothing. Glad to be rid of it tbh and not planning on anymore. It's a once in a blue moon thing for me, I'll smoke daily for weeks and then go 6 months without it.


I absolutely would never go without weed I love it too much.  But good for you for your abstinence.  More for the rest of us


----------



## schizopath

The best song on youtube


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> I absolutely would never go without weed I love it too much.  But good for you for your abstinence.  More for the rest of us


Yeah I'm not a big smoker in general.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Go to bed and sleep it off



that's good advice Wiz


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'm up hot air ballooning
I'm one decided honey
I guess this sound is soothing
Oh boy I need your body
From sadness to erotic
I guess it's my ultimate plan
To see if it's inside you
Yes, boy I need your man
I turn from side to side
And I wonder when I'll get to sleep
I start to feel uncomfortable
You're a gift with no release
The floor is making patterns
Of where our bodies lay
Tomorrow's just an outline
Of how we spent today
I'm up hot air ballooning
I'm one decided honey
I guess this sound is soothing
Yes boy I need your body
I turn from side to side
I wonder when I'll get to sleep
I start to feel uncomfortable
You're a gift with no release


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Bravo with this thread my friend @mal3volent!



I do what I can, you know


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck you and Ohio, if it weren't for your chili and Drew Carey you'd be nowhere.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @Captain.Heroin. I forgot the women/men that I love/fuck and live with, and what is your new telephone number.
> 
> *** *** ****
> 
> Forgive me Father For I have sinned:
> 
> —Wizard (s), question.mark?


I woke up tossing and turning before the sun came up and wanted to scream. 

If I don't get benzos before the season changes I'm going to off myself I swear to god.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the state trying to come at me with a CORONAVIRUS test

telling me I'm some magical superspreader

HONEY you want to stick something THAT BIG and THAT FAR INSIDE OF ME, I need at least $100 and then we can take it from there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I EVEN HAD LIKE 3 OR 4 BEERS LAST NIGHT AND HAD A THICK BUZZ WHY AM I AWAKE ALREADY THIS IS NOT NATURAL I NEED BENZOS

*thinks lives matter
*they won't even give us pills
in conclusion
no1curr

dOOONT WAKEEEEMEEEEUPpppp






Every morning I'm going to start lamenting my fucking existence as long as this lock down with my cock down is in effect I HATE MY LifeeeeEEEE


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I want to stand with all of the people around protesting and say, “Stay the fuck away from my shit, I WILL KILL YOU! George Floyd or otherwise, I will KILL YOU! STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY SHIT.”
> 
> Go to bed and sleep it off, and return tomorrow and peacefully protest. Just know this tomorrow, “STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY SHIT! I WILL KILL YOU IF YOU DON’T LISTEN!”
> 
> Got it!
> 
> —Wizard


and then 200 people would proceed to beat the fuck out of you and steal your shit while you lay there bleeding. 

-TrueStory


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I want to stand with all of the people around protesting and say, “Stay the fuck away from my shit, I WILL KILL YOU! George Floyd or otherwise, I will KILL YOU! STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY SHIT.”
> 
> Go to bed and sleep it off, and return tomorrow and peacefully protest. Just know this tomorrow, “STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY SHIT! I WILL KILL YOU IF YOU DON’T LISTEN!”
> 
> Got it!
> 
> —Wizard


Put a black lives matter sign in your yard with an #icantbreathe hash tag.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I just took the biggest shit ever.

I deserve some sort of trophy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just took the biggest shit ever.
> 
> I deserve some sort of trophy.


hi LADY how are you this morning?

I often wonder if ERICH GENERIQUE does his pilates or mascara first.


----------



## schizopath

"I know exactly what you need"
"What the fuck did she just say?!?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LIFE HAS NO MEANING no god to save you

or none of this shit would be happening

PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I'm so filled with nihilist rage and I'm about to split at the seams...


save me @schizopath 

I'm about to lose it


----------



## schizopath

Spend it wisely. What you have is a gift.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY LIFE WAS EASIER WHEN I HAD PILLS TO TAKE
i could pretend life had meaning
it doesn't
"all life matters" is like the biggest lie I've ever heard
why does my life have meaning
it doesn't, you can't say it does, that's some hetero jesus loving breeder shit right there
fuck off and die pls judeochristian society


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Spend it wisely. What you have is a gift.


Thanks man.  I appreciate it.  

The news triggers me something awful and I've had to avoid it for days now.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Jose is in the area, living through a Bariah meaning an ariah


----------



## Hylight

i will pray . . . , , 


for     YOU


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks man.  I appreciate it.
> 
> The news triggers me something awful and I've had to avoid it for days now.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

My taste for virgin bloods now is higher than ever, I want to see that beautiful and candid situation where only the head of my dick is able to penetrate the sacred hole


----------



## schizopath

and two weeks later she wants double anal


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The virgin being penetrated is a paradox, she says fuck me she wants to be fucked but at the same time there is pain and fear


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> The virgin being penetrated is a paradox, she says fuck me she wants to be fucked but at the same time there is pain and fear



it is a possession


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up


Yeah. Hate that.

Waking up that is.


----------



## schizopath

FUCK MAN, I WANNA GO TRAVEL THE WORLD SO FUCKING BAD


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is a possession



sometimes possessions need exorcisms


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> sometimes possessions need exorcisms



what am I talking about really? No one knows, not even me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> FUCK MAN, I WANNA GO TRAVEL THE WORLD SO FUCKING BAD



me too, I want to go to Latvia to see blonde princesses highly available on tinder


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> me too, I want to go to Latvia to see blonde princesses highly available on tinder



I can easily get married there to have some left-wing children


----------



## schizopath

I went to Poland last year and it was the highlight of my year. I wanna go bum and do morphine and subutex in French


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> me too, I want to go to Latvia to see blonde princesses highly available on tinder



In Riga, Latvia's capital, a historical site, preserved since 1500, there is an agitated nightlife, a mixture of Latvians, Estonians and Russians, among the most beautiful people in the world. Nice weed there by the way, MDMA is available too, who knows what they call MDMA there


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> My taste for virgin bloods now is higher than ever, I want to see that beautiful and candid situation where only the head of my dick is able to penetrate the sacred hole


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> FUCK MAN, I WANNA GO TRAVEL THE WORLD SO FUCKING BAD


o.f. !! 
it gets so tiring 

you shoyld 

i ^ nevvermind

you should vlbbbblouggggggvlog  it ♡


----------



## schizopath

When I go touring the Europe Im gonna bluelight blog about it. It gets tiring if you do long trips, I prefer smaller ones more often.


----------



## Hylight

if that wasn't from any one else but ghost it woyldb't be hillllll arrrrrrrrr arrrrrrr iooooooous


----------



## Hylight

i _hate _spellcheck

forgive me.

I mean forgive me, pkease.


----------



## schizopath

That feeling when youre schizophrenic and your conscious has become unconscious and vice versa


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> That feeling when youre schizophrenic and your conscious has become unconscious and vice versa


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went for a walk and I feel better... like I can DEAL w/ this dumb shit.

I'm probably just SALTY because of the state of affairs...

[deep breath]

I got to hang out w/ him last night and it was good fun


----------



## Shady's Fox

DopeM said:


> Yea but you love traps



Fewer real cats out there.. day by day


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

I hate buying weed but I love smoking it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> I hate buying weed but I love smoking it


grow it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> grow it.


Only thing I’ve learned to grow is animosity


----------



## schizopath

Sad boys bitch we worldwide


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Someone say something retarded or uncalled for.


----------



## schizopath

I used to fuck an shampoo tube


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude no joke i did too.

When i was wicked young.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

get over yourself. No Lives Matter


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> get over yourself. No Lives Matter





schizopath said:


> Dope does not sit on a throne It just lays there cause it aint alive
> But it makes me feel like I have an life


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm ornery as fuck. I'm a grumpy old tramp. I'm depressed and an asshole and everyone gets on my nerves.

I want to rip people's heads off. I'm sick of people being so messy.

Sooooo

I have a doctors appointment today at 3:30 and they're going to give me some asshole pills


----------



## schizopath

I heard the only cure to being grumpy old tramp is a fuckboys cock


----------



## Jabberwocky

My signature


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Someone say something retarded or uncalled for.


You look like a little midget figurine they'd sell at Spencer's


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> I heard the only cure to being grumpy old tramp is


just the right prescription from Dr. Feelgood


----------



## empeebee

madness00 said:


> Someone say something retarded or uncalled for


Life's what you make it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

empeebee said:


> Life's what you make it



Eat a dick Mr. Rogers.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm ornery as fuck. I'm a grumpy old tramp. I'm depressed and an asshole and everyone gets on my nerves.
> 
> I want to rip people's heads off. I'm sick of people being so messy.
> 
> Sooooo
> 
> I have a doctors appointment today at 3:30 and they're going to give me some asshole pills


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


> You look like a little midget figurine they'd sell at Spencer's



Damn.

I hate this place.


----------



## empeebee

madness00 said:


> Eat a dick Mr. Rogers


You requested something retarded or uncalled for. My statement fulfills both criteria


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good job you won The Abyss.

Next challenge: Post a picture of your SO eating dick.


----------



## schizopath

How many days left?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've never seen so many bikes and mopeds pop wheelies until i moved into the hood. 

WE HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE BUT OUR CHAINS.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> How many days left?



Me?


----------



## schizopath

New chains same shackles


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

5 days 19 hours 52 minutes.

I have a countdown on my homescreen.


----------



## schizopath

Damn, whole Finland is getting dry of drugs. Like seriously. The whole country is dry of bupre by now.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I used to fuck an shampoo tube


Say what you want but those orgasms were so fucking good that I could feel them in my asshole/g prostate.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't recall nutting in the shampoo but i definitely put my dick in it. I also don't recall if i got hard or not. I think i put it in flaccid.


----------



## schizopath

I had an sexual relationship with an inanimate object... Basic

SCHIZOPATH FOR MOD 2020!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Basic mod requirements that are publicly known:

- Sex with inanimate objects
- Passing the 12 panel with at least 8 positives
- Liking of midget porn
- Terrible social skills
- At least 50 posts


----------



## schizopath

You forgot being an psychopath


----------



## Shady's Fox

BABY BRING MA SOCKS


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Basic mod requirements that are publicly known:
> 
> - Sex with inanimate objects
> - Passing the 12 panel with at least 8 positives
> - Liking of midget porn
> - Terrible social skills
> - At least 50 posts





schizopath said:


> You forgot being an psychopath


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ah, yes.

Psychopaths can only infiltrate upper management, though.

As soon as a psychopath is spotted being a mod, they get a promotion to senior mod and/or admin.


----------



## schizopath

Iirc sociopaths are mods and psychopaths are admins


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hey, i mean, one must be not attached emotionally to people when performing moderation actions, right?


----------



## schizopath

That doesnt luckily affect my behavior at all. Im not sure why some people still dont trust me enough that Id make a good mod.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Like we talk, schizo, but i wouldn't flinch in perma banning you if you posted a spice girls video, or something against MY rules.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Ah, yes.
> 
> Psychopaths can only infiltrate upper management, though.
> 
> As soon as a psychopath is spotted being a mod, they get a promotion to senior mod and/or admin.


Sounds like the music industry


----------



## schizopath

Theres only bluelight rules. Cmon. In army as a leader there was only army rules for me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bro, there's shit alllll over your dick. Do you not see it?


----------



## Jabberwocky

if you fuck her with a condom then it technically isn’t sex


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude, I own so many condoms but never have the balls to use any of them.


----------



## schizopath

Theres always shit on my dick. Ive grown used to it. There is nothing to be gained from caring in things that have zero practical effects. Unlike drugs that only have effects.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Like we talk, schizo, but i wouldn't flinch in perma banning you if you posted a spice girls video, or something against MY rules.


damn! madness be snappin


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Dude, I own so many condoms but never have the balls to use any of them.


they don't go on your balls dummy


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Dude, I own so many condoms but never have the balls to use any of them.


Good cause if you had of I woulda had to stop responding to you


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Nah i just want to be clear that i don't make my own rules.

I feel bad even joking about it.

@ghostandthedarknes


----------



## schizopath

Nevertheless, I have most likely more real life and online leadership experience than people who dont me want as mod. So its not like I should care too much about it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they don't go on your balls dummy







It’s 2015 we gotta make some ball condoms


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Nevertheless, I have most likely more real life and online leadership experience than people who dont me want as mod. So its not like I should care too much about it.



you have to show us your off switch before we mod you


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Empathy on, empathy off.

Tada.

Jokes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> It’s 2015 we gotta make some ball condoms


was that a $10 he burnt? lololol


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> was that a $10 he burnt? lololol


Yeah I woulda just did 2 5’s but to each is own


----------



## Jabberwocky

rip peep


----------



## BK38

Damn, that's bad music. Just, objectively bad.


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> you have to show us your off switch before we mod you


Dont take my memeing and reaction sending as empathy. I have 0 empathy. I do have sympathy though. Id prefer to be the fun mod. According to rules ofc.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Yeah I woulda just did 2 5’s but to each is own


I'd throw 500 pennies in a wishing well cuz i gangsta af


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was joking about the whole empathy thing, lol.

I have many empathies


----------



## SS373dOH

Why do the kids like lil peep ? That nigga sucks.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I was joking about the whole empathy thing, lol.
> 
> I have many empathies


I know. How much for one empathy? I can teach you some cognitive empathy if you sell me one empathy!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

If you want placidity and one kilo of weed


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Tropicalia


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> I know. How much for one empathy? I can teach you some cognitive empathy if you sell me one empathy!



I sell empathies at 29 blowjobs.


----------



## schizopath

You can loan my shampoo tube. Deal?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Africa Brazil


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> I sell empathies at 29 blowjobs.


Whats the european exchange rate ?


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> You can loan my shampoo tube. Deal?



do you use those kind you get in the hotels or are they too roomy?


----------



## schizopath

I dont recall which one. I didnt have emotional with it. It was purely sexual. And she was good at it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SS373dOH said:


> Whats the european exchange rate ?



29 USA blowjobs is about 5 EUR blowbojs IIRC.

 Oh hopeless.


----------



## empeebee

SS373dOH said:


> Whats the european exchange rate ?


Is that payable in bitcoin?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> 29 USA blowjobs is about 5 EUR blowbojs IIRC.


you give 29 to get 5. you getting ripped of bro


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> 29 USA blowjobs is about 5 EUR blowbojs IIRC.


Annnd how many hours of runescape would it take to get the bitcoins for said empathies, asking for a friend.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

A couple hours.

USA blowjobs bitches be using their teeth and shit. 

The empathies are high quality and give you several cool phrases to say like "Your dad abused you? Go for a walk. "


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> A couple hours.
> 
> USA blowjobs bitches be using their teeth and shit.
> 
> The empathies are high quality and give you several cool phrases to say like "Your dad abused you? Go for a walk. "



you need to visit the south bro they can take their teeth out here if you don't like it that way


----------



## schizopath

How many unfiltered rants for dat empathy? Believe me my company is valued...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bro, forget it. I'm keeping the empathies. You guys would misuse them anyway. And my mommy only gave me a couple.


----------



## empeebee

Wait...



madness00 said:


> Good job you won The Abyss



@schizopath, as the new legal owner of The Abyss, I hereby declare Lord, Master and Senior Moderator of The Abyss. Serve the peasants well and you shall be rewarded with 49 virgins in the next life.


----------



## schizopath

empeebee said:


> @schizopath, as the new legal owner of The Abyss, I hereby declare Lord, Master and Senior Moderator of The Abyss. Serve the peasants well and you shall be rewarded with 49 virgins in the next life.


I shall serve this thread with great dedication and even better memes. Thank you for the virgins. They will come in handy during the long cold nights.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


> So you're not slaying prostitutes?


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Mother fucker Keith Ellison DA Minnesota, wants a goddamn holiday named after him. Google anything I just said.
> 
> —Wizard


Googled mother fucker, had to get the lotion. ;]


----------



## schizopath

Has anyone seen Fire Walk With Me? Damn that movie was psychologically intensive.


----------



## Gloomp

Louis XV, at his death, bequeathed to the French monarchy a number of legacies which, after a lapse of 18 years, were doomed to overturn and destroy it to its very foundation.

When the daughter of [Austria’s] Maria Theresa became queen of France, she sowed the seeds of dissension in the Bourbon family. Fatal animosities were soon to take place between her and the children of Louis XV, his two sisters-in-law and the grandees employed about her person.

The Count d’Artois led so licentious a life as to draw on himself, before his misfortunes, the contempt of every Frenchman who had any regard for decency and public decorum.

With regard to the administration of affairs, the king [Louis XV] had left it in the hands of the most profligate [wasteful] men… A national and irrecoverable bankruptcy had rendered [Louis XV’s finance minister] Abbé Terray an object of general condemnation…

The arbitrary measures of the Duke of Aiguillon and Maupeou excited all those against the royal authority, who were weary of the absolute and military power of the French kings – and even all the advocates for despotic sway, because the king had exceeded all bounds by degrading the kingdom in the eyes of his subjects, and still more in those of foreign powers. The nation was unanimous in its wish for a change in administration.

The taxes were raised to such a pitch that several of the provinces were unable to pay their assistants. Many peasants [from] provinces naturally barren and presenting obstacles to cultivation relinquished the lands of their forefathers, finding their crops inadequate to the amount of ruinous taxation.

With regard to the expenditure, such was the size of the [royal] court that without a radical and extensive reform of this branch of finance, a reform of which the court was incapable, the kingdom was in danger of a general bankruptcy, and of a revolution…

The nation had, before this, been disturbed by two powerful rival factions, which had made war on each other. Now they conjointly made war on the state – a dangerous circumstance, the forerunner of the dissolution of social order which takes place when governments [are] in a state of distress or blindness…

Everything bore the appearance of relaxed authority in all the other departments of state. The navy, which had been nearly annihilated in the last war with England, was not rebuilt… The army was no better attended to than the navy; mere courtiers were at the head of it, in whose conduct impartial judges could discover nothing but general ignorance, want of skill in military operations and shameful defeats in the Seven Years War…


----------



## schizopath

Gloomp said:


> Louis XV, at his death, bequeathed to the French monarchy a number of legacies which, after a lapse of 18 years, were doomed to overturn and destroy it to its very foundation.
> 
> When the daughter of [Austria’s] Maria Theresa became queen of France, she sowed the seeds of dissension in the Bourbon family. Fatal animosities were soon to take place between her and the children of Louis XV, his two sisters-in-law and the grandees employed about her person.
> 
> The Count d’Artois led so licentious a life as to draw on himself, before his misfortunes, the contempt of every Frenchman who had any regard for decency and public decorum.
> 
> With regard to the administration of affairs, the king [Louis XV] had left it in the hands of the most profligate [wasteful] men… A national and irrecoverable bankruptcy had rendered [Louis XV’s finance minister] Abbé Terray an object of general condemnation…
> 
> The arbitrary measures of the Duke of Aiguillon and Maupeou excited all those against the royal authority, who were weary of the absolute and military power of the French kings – and even all the advocates for despotic sway, because the king had exceeded all bounds by degrading the kingdom in the eyes of his subjects, and still more in those of foreign powers. The nation was unanimous in its wish for a change in administration.
> 
> The taxes were raised to such a pitch that several of the provinces were unable to pay their assistants. Many peasants [from] provinces naturally barren and presenting obstacles to cultivation relinquished the lands of their forefathers, finding their crops inadequate to the amount of ruinous taxation.
> 
> With regard to the expenditure, such was the size of the [royal] court that without a radical and extensive reform of this branch of finance, a reform of which the court was incapable, the kingdom was in danger of a general bankruptcy, and of a revolution…
> 
> The nation had, before this, been disturbed by two powerful rival factions, which had made war on each other. Now they conjointly made war on the state – a dangerous circumstance, the forerunner of the dissolution of social order which takes place when governments [are] in a state of distress or blindness…
> 
> Everything bore the appearance of relaxed authority in all the other departments of state. The navy, which had been nearly annihilated in the last war with England, was not rebuilt… The army was no better attended to than the navy; mere courtiers were at the head of it, in whose conduct impartial judges could discover nothing but general ignorance, want of skill in military operations and shameful defeats in the Seven Years War…


----------



## Gloomp

Unbelievable racial hatred towards our fellow French countrymen.  FLM!  FLM!  FLM!


----------



## schizopath

Wrong, I wanna go visit French so bad.


----------



## JackoftheWood

The 
[QUOTE="schizopath said:


> Wrong, I wanna go visit French so bad.


Same, I'm a hopeless francophile myself. But I'd only actually visit if I can learn enough French to not sound like a stupid American.


----------



## SS373dOH

Gloomp said:


> Louis XV, at his death, bequeathed to the French monarchy a number of legacies which, after a lapse of 18 years, were doomed to overturn and destroy it to its very foundation.
> 
> When the daughter of [Austria’s] Maria Theresa became queen of France, she sowed the seeds of dissension in the Bourbon family. Fatal animosities were soon to take place between her and the children of Louis XV, his two sisters-in-law and the grandees employed about her person.
> 
> The Count d’Artois led so licentious a life as to draw on himself, before his misfortunes, the contempt of every Frenchman who had any regard for decency and public decorum.
> 
> With regard to the administration of affairs, the king [Louis XV] had left it in the hands of the most profligate [wasteful] men… A national and irrecoverable bankruptcy had rendered [Louis XV’s finance minister] Abbé Terray an object of general condemnation…
> 
> The arbitrary measures of the Duke of Aiguillon and Maupeou excited all those against the royal authority, who were weary of the absolute and military power of the French kings – and even all the advocates for despotic sway, because the king had exceeded all bounds by degrading the kingdom in the eyes of his subjects, and still more in those of foreign powers. The nation was unanimous in its wish for a change in administration.
> 
> The taxes were raised to such a pitch that several of the provinces were unable to pay their assistants. Many peasants [from] provinces naturally barren and presenting obstacles to cultivation relinquished the lands of their forefathers, finding their crops inadequate to the amount of ruinous taxation.
> 
> With regard to the expenditure, such was the size of the [royal] court that without a radical and extensive reform of this branch of finance, a reform of which the court was incapable, the kingdom was in danger of a general bankruptcy, and of a revolution…
> 
> The nation had, before this, been disturbed by two powerful rival factions, which had made war on each other. Now they conjointly made war on the state – a dangerous circumstance, the forerunner of the dissolution of social order which takes place when governments [are] in a state of distress or blindness…
> 
> Everything bore the appearance of relaxed authority in all the other departments of state. The navy, which had been nearly annihilated in the last war with England, was not rebuilt… The army was no better attended to than the navy; mere courtiers were at the head of it, in whose conduct impartial judges could discover nothing but general ignorance, want of skill in military operations and shameful defeats in the Seven Years War…


Tldr; insufferable


----------



## SS373dOH

JackoftheWood said:


> Same, I'm a hopeless francophile myself. But I'd only actually visit if I can learn enough French to not sound like a stupid American.


keep my name outta your mouth and we can keep it the same


----------



## Gloomp

SS373dOH said:


> keep my name outta your mouth and we can keep it the same



You dont have a name.  It's like you just smashed your palm on the keyboard when you signed up.  Or maybe your fingers are too fat to hit each button correctly.  LMBO!!!!!!!


----------



## SS373dOH

Gloomp said:


> You dont have a name.  It's like you just smashed your palm on the keyboard when you signed up.  Or maybe your fingers are too fat to hit each button correctly.  LMBO!!!!!!!


Dont ruin my quote.

We all know what time it is, I'd think youre educated enough to see who I am. So is this a troll attempt.. Idk, dont fuckin ruin my jam dawg !


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Gloomp said:


> You dont have a name.  It's like you just smashed your palm on the keyboard when you signed up.  Or maybe your fingers are too fat to hit each button correctly.  LMBO!!!!!!!


everyone noes that ss373doh is launch code for THE missiles dummy


----------



## schizopath

No but seriously, why does my bathroom smell like semen?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Doctor gave me asshole pills. Prozac and propololololol or what the fuck ever

We will see how this goes.


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> Doctor gave me asshole pills. Prozac and propololololol or what the fuck ever
> 
> We will see how this goes.


Ha asshole pills, gonna have to steal that one for future use.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you doing today @JackoftheWood


----------



## Gloomp

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you doing today @JackoftheWood




I'm doing great.  Thanks.


----------



## schizopath

You dont have to try to be an insuffable person. Please stop it cause I believe you do it on purpose.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you doing today @JackoftheWood


Not bad, thankfully things have calmed down in Charlotte, just protests in downtown instead of looting and burning shit, things should be back to normal relatively soon I hope.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Not bad, thankfully things have calmed down in Charlotte, just protests in downtown instead of looting and burning shit, things should be back to normal relatively soon I hope.


#metoo

I'm so tired of this shit.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Heres your drugs for practically free
> 
> —The French


----------



## Captain.Heroin

France is totally the Mexico of Europe in every possible way.


----------



## devilsgospel

JackoftheWood said:


> Well looks like I'm taking an involuntary break from weed. Landlord called me last night asking if I'd ever smelled it in the house, real fun conversation to have while baked. Guess I got complacent and made it too obvious.



I got evicted for that from my first apartment with my gf at the time. Now 3 years later it's fully legal.


----------



## Gloomp

Captain.Heroin said:


> #metoo
> 
> I'm so tired of this shit.




I'm sorry to hear that.  Thanks for the talk, C.H.  And keep in mind that if you have any problems that you feel you need to speak with someone about, i'm always available.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Gloomp said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  Thanks for the talk, C.H.  And keep in mind that if you have any problems that you feel you need to speak with someone about, i'm always available.


tyvm for your appreciation

how are you doing gloomp?


----------



## devilsgospel

Gloomp said:


> You dont have a name.  It's like you just smashed your palm on the keyboard when you signed up.  Or maybe your fingers are too fat to hit each button correctly.  LMBO!!!!!!!



Wait who are you again?


----------



## Gloomp

Captain.Heroin said:


> tyvm for your appreciation
> 
> how are you doing gloomp?




I just watched Barack Obama speak on the television and I feel inspired to make a difference!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wizard have you gone fishing lately

what was it like

pls describe the outdoors/nature to us because I am sick of this lockdown bullshit it is real and I am tiring of it quickly


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love to see peoples dogs when i go out... 

very cool walking stick too


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


Ayy mirin that walking staff, the skulls a nice touch.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


you put those fuel cans there for the protesters tonight?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

after covoid there will be anarchist anonymous....


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I always thought it would be a cool band name


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anarchist Anonymous, AA, I get it.


serenity prayer is their best song iirc


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

chaos give us a steady daily pay 
and forgive us our no trespass 
give us our daily way


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin I forgot to tell you I am doing okay. Much better than yesterday. I cried for a good while on the teleconference with the doctor. I haven't been able to cry in months. She was a really great lady. How are you?

How is HE

HOW ARE YALL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin I forgot to tell you I am doing okay. Much better than yesterday. I cried for a good while on the teleconference with the doctor. I haven't been able to cry in months. She was a really great lady. How are you?
> 
> How is HE
> 
> HOW ARE YALL


I am OK

it feels good to let the emotions flow when you need to

i cry almost every day now for lifesucky reasons but it is alright

it is better to have authentic emotions and acknowledge them, it works out so much better 

my love interest is doing ok... his badunkadunk is still healing from me pounding at it like raw meat...

but other than that I am doing well and he is showing minimal interest... or a healthy amount of interest i cannot tell which


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am OK
> 
> it feels good to let the emotions flow when you need to
> 
> i cry almost every day now for lifesucky reasons but it is alright
> 
> it is better to have authentic emotions and acknowledge them, it works out so much better
> 
> my love interest is doing ok... his badunkadunk is still healing from me pounding at it like raw meat...
> 
> but other than that I am doing well and he is showing minimal interest... or a healthy amount of interest i cannot tell which


What happened to the player we all knew and loved ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

racism was solved with the civil rights act iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> What happened to the player we all knew and loved ?


I'm still a player I just settled for a thot...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No it wasn’t. Good first step though.


you can't legislate feelings?

tell me more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sry wizard I have had one hell of a fucking year and am not doing well mentally you know I  you all very very much

I have to go buy stuff and need to go on a walk to reduce my PUDGE because I'M A FATTY and I don't have weight loss inducing drugs ;_; I MISS U JAMAL COME BACC 2 PAPA I WILL MAKE U HAPPY I AM SRY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


I have like 5 or 6 someones in my life occasionally hitting me up for that good DICC I have, and sometimes I feel bad not cluing in like one of them... but like IDC and I really shouldn't.  

COVID fucked up my love life something fierce I had a fucking sushi buffet before now I have a plate of kung pao chicken with fried rice

but I can settle for that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

And now i am stuck forever here because people are slow .... what the fuck is wrong with people seriously


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> what the fuck is wrong with people seriously


From my observations they tend to be self-absorbed and oblivious to their surroundings. Maybe that's just me tho'


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

it's just u


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

mal3volent said:


> ill take the oracle of the innocent heart for 300 Alex



@mal3volent I'm starting your reading now. I'll have a lot of different info to record so I think I'm going to write it down most likely and then type it up so bear with me


----------



## empeebee

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's just u


prove it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wanna do a TEK about curing systemic racism.
> 
> Help!


Step 1: Eliminate all racists
Step 2: Water balloons
Step 3: Profit


----------



## mal3volent

Quickfixgrrl said:


> @mal3volent I'm starting your reading now. I'll have a lot of different info to record so I think I'm going to write it down most likely and then type it up so bear with me



Finally, some answers. I've been waiting on this!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BITCH

THESE PANCAKES ARE SO GOOD  SO FLUFFY, SO LIGHT 

I JUST MADE THEM FOR DINNER. SO BEAUTIFUL!

ALSO, I LOVE MY BABY AND SOMETIMES MYSELF

THX

*INGREDIENTS*
2 cups (260g) all-purpose flour
4 tbsp (52g) sugar
4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 large egg
1 1/2 cups (360ml) milk
4 tbsp (56g) butter, melted and slightly cooled
2 tsp vanilla extract
*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. Combine the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a large bowl.
2. In a large measuring cup, combine the egg, milk, butter and vanilla extract.
3. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and gently fold them together until well combined, but still a little lumpy. You don’t want to over mix them or they could end up less fluffy and tough. The batter should be relatively thick, but easily pourable.
4. Set the batter aside to rest while you heat the griddle, 5-10 minutes. Any remaining lumps with start to soften as the moisture soaks in. Gently stir again.
5. Heat a griddle or non-stick pan over medium-low heat and melt a little butter to grease it. Pour batter onto the pan and let it spread out into a round pancake. I used about 3 tablespoons of batter per pancake.
6. Allow to cook until bubbles appear on the surface and the edges are set, then flip and cook until golden.
7. Continue cooking with the remaining batter.
8. Serve pancakes with maple syrup or your choice of toppings.


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> BITCH
> 
> THESE PANCAKES ARE SO GOOD  SO FLUFFY, SO LIGHT
> 
> I JUST MADE THEM FOR DINNER. SO BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> ALSO, I LOVE MY BABY AND SOMETIMES MYSELF
> 
> THX
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 2 cups (260g) all-purpose flour
> 4 tbsp (52g) sugar
> 4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 large egg
> 1 1/2 cups (360ml) milk
> 4 tbsp (56g) butter, melted and slightly cooled
> 2 tsp vanilla extract
> *INSTRUCTIONS*
> 1. Combine the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a large bowl.
> 2. In a large measuring cup, combine the egg, milk, butter and vanilla extract.
> 3. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and gently fold them together until well combined, but still a little lumpy. You don’t want to over mix them or they could end up less fluffy and tough. The batter should be relatively thick, but easily pourable.
> 4. Set the batter aside to rest while you heat the griddle, 5-10 minutes. Any remaining lumps with start to soften as the moisture soaks in. Gently stir again.
> 5. Heat a griddle or non-stick pan over medium-low heat and melt a little butter to grease it. Pour batter onto the pan and let it spread out into a round pancake. I used about 3 tablespoons of batter per pancake.
> 6. Allow to cook until bubbles appear on the surface and the edges are set, then flip and cook until golden.
> 7. Continue cooking with the remaining batter.
> 8. Serve pancakes with maple syrup or your choice of toppings.



BITCH PLEASE WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE AUNT JEMIMA?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> BITCH PLEASE WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE AUNT JEMIMA?


IM AUNTIE ALKALINE BITCH 
THEY SELL MY SHIT AT THE DOLLA STOW


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

empeebee said:


> prove it


prove wut?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> BITCH PLEASE WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE AUNT JEMIMA?


sig worthy


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

mal3volent said:


> Finally, some answers. I've been waiting on this!



Messaging you now ☺


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Step 2: Water balloons with urine in them?


ok needle dick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need motivation 2 get going

I am so tiiired


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need motivation 2 get going
> 
> I am so tiiired


there's all kinds of outside activities going on nationwide after dark.


----------



## BK38




----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


>



I was waiting for him to die of some preventable disease


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> I was waiting for him to die of some preventable disease



dark


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> dark



racist


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> racist



meanie


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> meanie



let's make up


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

all 4 cops charged and jailed. wtf they protesting about tonight?


----------



## w01fg4ng

the Chinese tea must be dropped into the sea


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> all 4 cops charged and jailed. wtf they protesting about tonight?



KFC is changing their wedges to fries.
im not being racist, it's true. Google it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> KFC is changing their wedges to fries.
> im not being racist, it's true. Google it.


now I'm pissed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> KFC is changing their wedges to fries.
> im not being racist, it's true. Google it.


ttytt them wedges are really good


----------



## Shady's Fox

I HAVE A CAR MECHANIC TYPE HAND

am gonna fuckin crush ur bones
 with ma teeth

u cray cray BRAH BRAHH

with more H cuz hash


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I HAVE A CAR MECHANIC TYPE HAND
> 
> am gonna fuckin crush ur bones
> with ma teeth
> 
> u cray cray BRAH BRAHH
> 
> with more H cuz hash


maybe i like crushed bone.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> maybe i like crushed bone.



and lianas

fuck

maybe

come on mommy

this driver shouts you..

i like to splash'em cuz what my dick

i lurk in the shadows like a panther

I know there's lotta wheels out there but mine's yellower

listenin the same tired radio station with street music without antenna

I threw my meter, we bite the night until spine

i know the street heart beart

am driving angry

I drink my coffee behind the wheel..
I kiss her slowly

the city peaks in.. nite RIDE


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> come on mommy
> 
> this driver shouts you..
> 
> i like to splash'em cuz what my dick
> 
> i lurk in the shadows like a panther


...that's hot


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye

am gonna play some backgammon


----------



## Shady's Fox

listen..

rite

shady's old, i prefer quiet spots now as usual

a cigar, some coffee you know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i look and feel just as fat as I did a few days ago

this is why ppl give up on diets

i need RESULTS ;_;


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i look and feel just as fat as I did a few days ago
> 
> this is why ppl give up on diets
> 
> i need RESULTS ;_;


hard time to diet. nothing to do but tv with food commercials every 30 seconds.


----------



## Shady's Fox

iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hard time to diet. nothing to do but tv with food commercials every 30 seconds.


I know and i should be up next for comida


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he came over, it is so noice


touching him is like


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

IM SO REAL YOU CAN CALL ME REALITY


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

prove it


----------



## schizopath

Okay, what is the clock? It dont matter. BA DUM TSS!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i like spaghettios for breakfast. the 1's with meatballs.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

MILF GANG 1994-20XX


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm standing on a street corner feel like a hoe.


----------



## schizopath

dEMON HOE


----------



## schizopath




----------



## mal3volent

^ he looks British


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i like spaghettios for breakfast. the 1's with meatballs.



no meatballs w/ a peanut butter sandwich iirc


----------



## schizopath

I can barely comprehend how good this song is


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Who wants to join the facefuck gang? It only has me and Madness atm. No fees required.


----------



## schizopath

No its also known as the 1% squad, lil shawty.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Who wants to join the facefuck gang? It only has me and Madness atm. No fees required.


can i tat fuck on my face so ppl call me fuck face


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Who wants to join the facefuck gang? It only has me and Madness atm. No fees required.



are there are any initiation rituals?


----------



## mal3volent

If so please describe in detail, slowly


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

mal3volent said:


> If so please describe in detail, slowly


I hope theses a slam pig involved ...


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> are there are any initiation rituals?


You know there are. We are using @ChemicallyEnhanced for that.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> You know there are. We are using @ChemicallyEnhanced for that.



I wanna hear more!


----------



## schizopath

You know what? I want to impale your throat to the wall with my cock.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> You know what? I want to impale your throat to the wall with my cock.



Do it bby


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love you @Captain.Heroin, and you deserve all the bois in the world.
> 
> —Sad Dad


lol tyvm



I woke up and I am PAINFULLY hungry and I cannot CANNOT deal w/ this

food will just make me fatter
sleep is for the weak

what happened to me, I feel old

life was easier when I had pills


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I woke up and was like

GIVE ME MY MF PILLS

Took said pills, completely forgot I dose kratom first thing in the am, didn't remember til 2 hours later.

This is the turning point where mental illness is ready to be handled. Desperate for relief and ready.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I woke up and was like
> 
> GIVE ME MY MF PILLS
> 
> Took said pills, completely forgot I dose kratom first thing in the am, didn't remember til 2 hours later.
> 
> This is the turning point where mental illness is ready to be handled. Desperate for relief and ready.


I feel you lady

I need my mental health meds something fierce

Waking up is becoming painful

How are you doing?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I feel you lady
> 
> I need my mental health meds something fierce
> 
> Waking up is becoming painful
> 
> How are you doing?


I'm doing okay. How are you bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm doing okay. How are you bb


I just saw "my ego 1000000000000000000" so my day got 1000000000000000 better.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm doing okay. How are you bb


To tell you the truth I woke up hungry, hating my fat body, it's cold and I want to eat but I don't want to get fatter and this lock down with my cock down will be the death of me...

I had nightmares, again, for like the .... fucking fourth or so night in a row.  I need drugs to interrupt the nightmares but am afraid of leaving my house BECAUSE ISIS IS COMING FOR ME and TRUMP LIES saying they're destroyed.  

Destroyed like my sex life iirc.... gone but not totally forgotten. 

I can't get sleep again and I NEED PILLS.  Like really, really bad.  It helps with like ALL my issues.  

It's like society would rather have us breaking lock down and doing hard drugs... it's so sick.  

The doctors are WORSE THAN THE WHORES, mark my words.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jackie jones said:


> Fuck your ego.


I came.  

10/10 *jackie jones *wins again!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when u find an album u want to listen to


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> To tell you the truth I woke up hungry, hating my fat body, it's cold and I want to eat but I don't want to get fatter and this lock down with my cock down will be the death of me...
> 
> I had nightmares, again, for like the .... fucking fourth or so night in a row.  I need drugs to interrupt the nightmares but am afraid of leaving my house BECAUSE ISIS IS COMING FOR ME and TRUMP LIES saying they're destroyed.
> 
> Destroyed like my sex life iirc.... gone but not totally forgotten.
> 
> I can't get sleep again and I NEED PILLS.  Like really, really bad.  It helps with like ALL my issues.
> 
> It's like society would rather have us breaking lock down and doing hard drugs... it's so sick.
> 
> The doctors are WORSE THAN THE WHORES, mark my words.



This is uhm, this thing rite, society a big thing. A weird one, a what you want it's a open-wound and the whole Babylon keep feedin from it. There's no cure for this world, we live just to live, sometimes I think about suicide as well. No shit but I don't do it, I find a way to murder those thoughts with acceptance. It's very hard to accept the world as it is because there's this shit called brain, some have it some don't but bottom line -- we are very primitive and that's where my suicide thoughts come from, I refuse to belive such cheap circus but that's the truth, truth it's sad like a sniper rifle victim.


----------



## MemphisX3

I need a haircut


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> This is uhm, this thing rite, society a big thing. A weird one, a what you want it's a open-wound and the whole Babylon keep feedin from it. There's no cure for this world, we live just to live, sometimes I think about suicide as well. No shit but I don't do it, I find a way to murder those thoughts with acceptance. It's very hard to accept the world as it is because there's this shit called brain, some have it some don't but bottom line -- we are very primitive and that's where my suicide thoughts come from, I refuse to belive such cheap circus but that's the truth, truth it's sad like a sniper rifle victim.


Yeah I'm working on acceptance.  Big time.  Have been for like... a long time now. 

How are you doing today Shady?


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> This is uhm, this thing rite, society a big thing. A weird one, a what you want it's a open-wound and the whole Babylon keep feedin from it. There's no cure for this world, we live just to live, sometimes I think about suicide as well. No shit but I don't do it, I find a way to murder those thoughts with acceptance. It's very hard to accept the world as it is because there's this shit called brain, some have it some don't but bottom line -- we are very primitive and that's where my suicide thoughts come from, I refuse to belive such cheap circus but that's the truth, truth it's sad like a sniper rifle victim.


That's super deep man. I didnt know meth could make you a philosopher


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> That's super deep man. I didnt know meth could make you a philosopher



And that's where Shady comes in, I always tell stories in a smart and funny way, haha.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I'm working on acceptance.  Big time.  Have been for like... a long time now.
> 
> How are you doing today Shady?


Yo, not for nothing but if you had taken a fraction of the time and effort you use posting here you could have developed and become a decent writer. I have never seen anyone in my life post on any kind of board like you do. Do you ever look back and think "I really didnt need to post 87,558 of my 87, 600 post. I should have written a fucking book instead."


Holy fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I'm working on acceptance.  Big time.  Have been for like... a long time now.
> 
> How are you doing today Shady?



Nothing better nothing -- am eatin a sandwich rn, had my coffee -- came from a friend and now am home. I wanna play some Rainbow Six Siege.


----------



## schizopath

Yo maafuckas I found my next apartment! On top of that Im gonna be saving 10% more money on it! And I heard theres like no junkies on that building so heres to peace!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Holy fuck


+1

dextermeth should have written a novel

and dwe should have too I would read dwe's novel all the time


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Yo maafuckas I found my next apartment! On top of that Im gonna be saving 10% more money on it! And I heard theres like no junkies on that building so heres to peace!


Everywhere you go; there you are.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Nothing better nothing -- am eatin a sandwich rn, had my coffee -- came from a friend and now am home. I wanna play some Rainbow Six Siege.


coffee sounds REALLY GOOD right about now, but I'll just video game for like 6 hours and then pass out for 6 hours and wake up like a zombie

I am beginning to understand why ppl I knew and loved very dearly would drink coffee around the clock

CAFFEINE:  it makes things BETTER

oh well you talked me into it... I'm gonna go for a nice dark roast.  I like to drink dark roasts and listen to black metal.  Everything black.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> +1
> 
> dextermeth should have written a novel
> 
> and dwe should have too I would read dwe's novel all the time


You could be making bukoos of dollarydoos for meth writing weirdo meth influenced homoerotic fan fiction.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> coffee sounds REALLY GOOD right about now, but I'll just video game for like 6 hours and then pass out for 6 hours and wake up like a zombie
> 
> I am beginning to understand why ppl I knew and loved very dearly would drink coffee around the clock
> 
> CAFFEINE:  it makes things BETTER
> 
> oh well you talked me into it... I'm gonna go for a nice dark roast.  I like to drink dark roasts and listen to black metal.  Everything black.


Young me jerked my dick to that video an embarrassing amount of times.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> coffee sounds REALLY GOOD right about now, but I'll just video game for like 6 hours and then pass out for 6 hours and wake up like a zombie
> 
> I am beginning to understand why ppl I knew and loved very dearly would drink coffee around the clock
> 
> CAFFEINE:  it makes things BETTER
> 
> oh well you talked me into it... I'm gonna go for a nice dark roast.  I like to drink dark roasts and listen to black metal.  Everything black.



Fuckin life ain't it...' but I tell ya lil brother, hold onto the edge. You will not fall.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> +1
> 
> dextermeth should have written a novel
> 
> and dwe should have too I would read dwe's novel all the time


No, he shouldn't have.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> You could be making bukoos of dollarydoos for meth writing weirdo meth influenced homoerotic fan fiction.


I did and it totes sucks.  I have tried to edit it and it proves impossible because it's just continuously hard to listen to or read.  

I used to have a lot more energy and reading it reminds me I'm coming DOWN the mountain, not going UP it anymore, so to speak.  

I WILL HAVE U KNOW I am TOTES upset that I DO NOT HAVE meth and have not had it for... quite some time now... and it is very spiritually upsetting because I am fat and have no way to lose the weight other than diet and exercise, which I am attempting to do minus LITE BEERS at night SOMETIMES... SOMETIMES I rarely let myself drink now. 

And I'm not well AND DOCTORS ARE ASS HOLES.  

I've written about how the doctors are worse than the whores before, I should post it publicly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> No, he shouldn't have.


I'd have read it.  He was a cool guy and I miss him very much. 

DWE's book would have been HILARIOUS.  It'd be like one non-stop bout of endless laughter for me.

You're not THINKING about his thread ... let me bump it.  You need to read it.  It fills me with joy reading it because it makes me feel way better about my love life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*daddy is what she called me for three years*

 dwe are you OK come back to us


----------



## Shady's Fox

This is why I have a telescope, that's why I bought it because I wanna come back home -- this is not my home. Money ate people's brain, Shady gets scared too, am not all ''BADASS'' ok, these concrete jungle gave me enough anxiety for 36yrs now, can I have at least 10yrs of peaceness and other planet before I go 6 fix deep.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> This is why I have a telescope, that's why I bought it because I wanna come back home -- this is not my home. People scare me, Shady gets scared too, am not all ''BADASS'' ok, these concrete jungle gave me enough anxiety for 36yrs now, can I have at least 10yrs of peaceness and other planet before I go 6 fix deep.


I'm not scared when I go out but I am sick of the people and their coughing activities.  

It's like half of where I live have the bat flu and they don't care they'll still go out... the fuck.  I stayed in AND PREFER STAYING IN every time I get sick, who wants to go out when they're sick EEWWWW.  People are DISGUSTING.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The moon ate the dogs in the street, you know and that's like 6AM ur typical FOX news. While ''FEAR'' it's a big word itself, let's not over-think, what I meant it's that they scare me because they accept the stupidity in the world -- they don't wanna see humanity going further. That what I meant to say because if you go back you will see ''Money ate people's brain''.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I have Neptune on my shoulders, she's my muse.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You lost me there a bit my friend.  The imagery of a moon eating dogs was kind of cool though.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> You lost me there a bit my friend.  The imagery of a moon eating dogs was kind of cool though.



*Shadyism*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

need to make coffee I CAN DO THIS


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ i knw you can! you got my support

Or advise  






j/k


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> ^^ i knw you can! you got my support
> 
> Or advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


COFFEE how are you doing bro

I'm brewing some coffee and am waiting for it to get into my system.  I NEED SOMETHING.  

I do have good shatter and am being really good about not seeking out other drugs right now.  I feel really good about that. 

Only have alcohol and cannabis.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Only have alcohol and cannabis.


that's a recipe for disaster in my hands iirc


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> COFFEE how are you doing bro
> 
> I'm brewing some coffee and am waiting for it to get into my system.  I NEED SOMETHING.
> 
> I do have good shatter and am being really good about not seeking out other drugs right now.  I feel really good about that.
> 
> Only have alcohol and cannabis.


Not good tbh

Fuck havent smoked shatter in decades. Closets i get to extraction lately is BHO or hash of which i had some damn good hash the other day.

Lol im stocked up on everything except my DOA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that's a recipe for disaster in my hands iirc


different strokes for different folks

how are you doing man

i am about to have some coffee, cleaning up, gonna do things differently for no reason in particular.  I'm still trying to lose some weight.  It feels like I've lost a little, and according to what people have told me I have... but it feels like I'm so fat still.  I probably  have at least 10 lb to lose.   I was so happy w/ my body too is the sad thing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Not good tbo
> 
> Fuck havent smoked shatter in decades. Closets i get to extraction lately is BHO or hash of which i had some damn good hash the other day.
> 
> Lol im stocked up on everything except my DOA


what's wrong?  not feeling well?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> what's wrong?  not feeling well?


Emotional/mental shit. Depressed, self loathing, regret, self disappointed, lonely and so on and on. Oh and as for the physical part, gash on the inside of my palm, twisted/sprained left ankle, bruised left eye and blue swollen/half functioning left pinky.

so yeah..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Emotional/mental shit. Depressed, self loathing, regret, self disappointed, lonely and so on and on. Oh and as for the physical part, gash on the inside of my palm, twisted/sprained left ankle, bruised left eye and blue swollen/half functioning left pinky.
> 
> so yeah..


OWWWW what happened man

get in a scuffle? 

Depressed, self loathing yeah can relate.  I regret things too but I try to realize no one is really at fault, we're all just along for the ride, etc.  I try to forgive myself and others for shit.  It's hard.  Can relate.  

I would say I'm lonely but I am hanging out w/ my buddy on the regular and it's getting good.  I was worried he was gonna flake on me for a while but he's been coming over.  

Don't be too sad bro, you have a decent body.  That's how I cheer myself up LOL I'm like "well I still have it..." [flexes in mirror]... that's like my #1 go to cheer up thing.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> OWWWW what happened man
> 
> get in a scuffle?
> 
> Depressed, self loathing yeah can relate.  I regret things too but I try to realize no one is really at fault, we're all just along for the ride, etc.  I try to forgive myself and others for shit.  It's hard.  Can relate.
> 
> I would say I'm lonely but I am hanging out w/ my buddy on the regular and it's getting good.  I was worried he was gonna flake on me for a while but he's been coming over.
> 
> Don't be too sad bro, you have a decent body.  That's how I cheer myself up LOL I'm like "well I still have it..." [flexes in mirror]... that's like my #1 go to cheer up thing.




Scuffle, yeah guess you could say that.

Glad to hear you got a buddy to hang out with and that is actually there {Congrats}.

Thanks for the compliment but atm moment its like the last thing i even worry about. Im' just so pissed off with myself but i will get over it and smile and do the odd flex again

thanks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no problem

we all make mistakes, it's how you pick yourself up and become a bigger person imo

stay well and hope you recover soon


----------



## Coxenormous

Hey everyone! GUESS WHAT!!....


----------



## schizopath

My friend kept his drugs hidden and didnt share any with me. So, Im not gonna share any drugs with that fucking child anymore. Talking to him about it makes no difference.


----------



## Gloomp

schizopath said:


> My friend kept his drugs hidden and didnt share any with me. So, Im not gonna share any drugs with that fucking child anymore. Talking to him about it makes no difference.




lol wtf   I don't know why but this shit made me burst out in laughter.  The humor is so subtle that it makes me wonder why its even funny, and that just makes it funnier.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> My friend kept his drugs hidden and didnt share any with me. So, Im not gonna share any drugs with that fucking child anymore. Talking to him about it makes no difference.


If he will take your drugs without wanting to reciprocate, then he isn't a true friend


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> If he will take your drugs without wanting to reciprocate, then he isn't a true friend


Exactly


----------



## schizopath

Im aiming to make him mad tomorrow by showing him my stash and then saying "bitch you aint getting any". Hes 23 but still needs his mother to apply his welfare and shit. Pathetic.


----------



## devilsgospel

True friends get each other high


----------



## Gloomp

I hate Justin Beiber so much.  If I ever seen him I would punch him, then kick him on the ground and then i'd suck his dick!  LOL!!!!!!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Gloomp said:


> I hate myself so much. I am going to jump into a black hole! LOL!


Fixed it


----------



## empeebee

Patient Information Leaflet say: 

"If you accidentally take too many tablets contact your nearest hospital casualty department or tell your doctor immediately."
"Signs of an overdose include: Loss of consciousness..."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am SOOOO bored... sighhh


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am SOOOO bored... sighhh



there are so many messages to be answered on tinder and similar apps that I am dedicating a whole shift to do so, then the conversations go to whatsapp, and I got lost


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am SOOOO bored... sighhh


I spy with my little eye something beginning with D


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I have asked my brother to take some pictures of my persona in appropriate poses, well-thought in order to launch my profile in the stars.. a bit of photoshop, abdomen like a brick, financial lies to get more sex, some philosophical and strategically placed quotes and BANG


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I miss u and forgive you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he is sOOoo cute

*fawns*

gonna have to eat finally  hating body still though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I JUST REALIZED I ROYALLY F'D MYSELF AHHHHHHHHHHHOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHFAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE mannnnnnnn


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hi @ The Wizard of the Creek



It's raining here !! 
Are you getting any weather over there ?

Or not . . 

Miss U


----------



## Hylight

*GROW **WEED *


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No high water to report now. Storms start later on this evening. Flood advisory.



OH YES. DID YOU ANCHOR THE PORCH .

WEIRD WEATHER THOUGH 

THANXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*♡*XXXX


----------



## Hylight

Oh I lost electricity for a few seconds. 

oh ohhhhh


----------



## empeebee

Hylight said:


> Are you getting any weather over there ?


All the time. So frikkin annoying. It JUST WON'T stop. Hate the weather.


----------



## Hylight

SAFETY'S


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Get off your knees, stand up like the rest of US, Captain... Sir


I am totes overwhelmed by all the shit I am doing right now.

How are you wizard?  I'm going to be so frustrated by the time I've done everything I intended to.


----------



## Hylight

empeebee said:


> All the time. So frikkin annoying. It JUST WON'T stop. Hate the weather.


are you near kans*ass * ?


----------



## empeebee

Nope. But still get weather 24 x 7.


----------



## Hylight

empeebee said:


> Nope. But still get weather 24 x 7.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No high water to report now. Storms start later on this evening. Flood advisory.


i miss the lakes erie ontario and cedar point


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am totes overwhelmed by all the shit I am doing right now.
> 
> How are you wizard?  I'm going to be so frustrated by the time I've done everything I intended to.






I found " the wizard"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Cedar Point is the most outstanding roller-coaster park in the US (my opinion.) The Great Lakes are so fucking awesome, walleye etc.
> 
> —Wizard


sounds fun


----------



## JackoftheWood

Now that summers here yall get the pleasure of me bitching about how hot and humid it is.


----------



## Hylight

sewerslide.666mg said:


> sounds fun


sturgeon !

summer hot !! 

more dreadful incoming 

omg it's muggy


----------



## empeebee

See. Jack's got weather too. How's the weather Jack?



JackoftheWood said:


> Now that summers here yall get the pleasure of me bitching about how hot and humid it is.


----------



## Hylight

i have only been in TWO tornadoes this yyear

🌪🌬 wee goood


----------



## Hylight

and som  strange emoti's


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> i have only been in TWO tornadoes this yyear
> 
> 🌪🌬 wee goood


dust whirls everywhere. 
some hitting pretty hard looooool


----------



## Hylight

like the little mini _WRATH _.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I live directly adjacent to the railroad. I would never hear a tornado coming if I ever wanted to!
> 
> There’s a cost to everything in life, reality’s irreverent, perception is everything my friend.
> 
> —Wizard


wizard. we almost had to drop in water .


----------



## Hylight

and usually get one crack of lightning here that
makes up for all the other days


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck. You Ok! Please tell me that you are not Dorothy now?


"and u were there and you were there"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna fuckin' die doggos

This is so overwhelming, no wonder people just fucking give up

Pray 4 Mojo iirc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't leave captain you run this shit ship.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Don't leave captain you run this shit ship.


This is so ridiculous and is never over... I will be stuck here indefinitely and it is annoying the fucking shit out of me...

I'm like... 99% of the way there.  

I don't know how I did things like this without good drugs...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I tried.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I tried.




How is your day going buddy

Mine is um... frustrating.


----------



## Coxenormous

*Deep Vocal Screams* THIS WORLD IS..... A FUCKING CANCER!


----------



## Coxenormous

What do you call a man with no body or nose....... Nobody knows?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ttytt the world is awesome, humans are the cancer but

i did my shit so I am no longer freaking out

props to @madness00 for the motivation 

I don't know what I would do without benzos

oh wait that's right I'm not taking my meds

*BOUNCES OFF WALLS*


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> ttytt the world is awesome, humans are the cancer but
> 
> i did my shit so I am no longer freaking out
> 
> props to @madness00 for the motivation
> 
> I don't know what I would do without benzos
> 
> oh wait that's right I'm not taking my meds
> 
> *BOUNCES OFF WALLS*


I took a xanax a couple nights ago. I was video chatting with some chick and passed out on video lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> xanax








There is no god and I'm never getting out of this shit hole country


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ttytt the world is awesome, humans are the cancer but
> 
> i did my shit so I am no longer freaking out
> 
> props to @madness00 for the motivation
> 
> I don't know what I would do without benzos
> 
> oh wait that's right I'm not taking my meds
> 
> *BOUNCES OFF WALLS*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> How is your day going buddy
> 
> Mine is um... frustrating.



Good.

Just got off work, pay day, just took some kratom, building up big bank, going to have an amazing week next week if you feel me which i know you always love to do.

Niggas be thrown firecrackers at my feet at the bus stop. I didn't flinch they must think i'm crazy because they stopped.


----------



## mal3volent

Can I feel you too or would I be intruding?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd love you to get in on it.

Oh and a housemate of mine gave me a sick pair of adidas, punched a hole in the wall, then knocked out another housemate.

Good guy though, if you get to know him.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Good.
> 
> Just got off work, pay day, just took some kratom, building up big bank, going to have an amazing week next week if you feel me which i know you always love to do.
> 
> Niggas be thrown firecrackers at my feet at the bus stop. I didn't flinch they must think i'm crazy because they stopped.


PAY DAY is the BEST DAY, ever.  Good for you man.

Guys with a job are so hot.  

I can't believe today has sucked so hard for me, I've been literally trying to finish 1 thing and it took me ALL DAY.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tomorrow will be better.

Unless it's not.

Let's go for a walk and hold hands.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Tomorrow will be better.
> 
> Unless it's not.
> 
> Let's go for a walk and hold hands.



wow I know holding hands is not your style, so you really must be in a great mood


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Let's go for a walk and hold hands.


If we were doing that I'd feel a lot better lol

Tomorrow WILL be better.  It has to be.  I worked too hard today for tomorrow to blow.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'll hold hands as the protector.

I'll hold hands and be your heroin.

I'll do anything, and i mean anything, to catch you before i release you.

It will be a gradual process, and you will be enlightened by the time i go.

You will forget me when i'm gone.

I just incorporated 2 songs in my post.


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> There is no god and I'm never getting out of this shit hole country


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Stuck
In
Life
Forever

YOLF


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

My afternoon..
As she fumbled her way through the apology
She glanced down at her hand and saw the mascara smudges across the surface.
She's looking them both in the eye, through the blur of the fucking tears that won't let up, choking back on her words so she could express herself clearly without becoming a complete mess. 
She received nods of acceptance from the pair of them.. then the air fills with unbearable silence and she goes away, wondering, how much they hate her in this moment. 
Falling into the eternal abyss. 
- QFG.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> My afternoon..
> As she fumbled her way through the apology
> She glanced down at her hand and saw the mascara smudges across the surface.
> She's looking them both in the eye, through the blur of the fucking tears that won't let up, choking back on her words so she could express herself clearly without becoming a complete mess.
> She received nods of acceptance from the pair of them.. then the air fills with unbearable silence and she goes away, wondering, how much they hate her in this moment.
> Falling into the eternal abyss.
> - QFG.


That was beautiful


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Thanks @Captain.Heroin.
It helps to write stuff down. I do it a lot, first time really posting a snippet on here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Thanks @Captain.Heroin.
> It helps to write stuff down. I do it a lot, first time really posting a snippet on here.


It is fresh and alive, great writing.  Definitely keep writing if you have the inspiration to write like that!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BORK BORK MOFOS

i am here to tell u all I saw ghost's avatar irl and borks were had by all and it was good times

and my life does not matter
not one bit
if I was gone tomorrow nothing would change
nothing's gonna change the world, nothing's gonna change


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> It is fresh and alive, great writing.  Definitely keep writing if you have the inspiration to write like that!!


Aww 
I've been writing ever since I can remember. Wanted to become an author or journalist. 
Also, speak for yourself! Your journals are incredible!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Glad someone finally called Draven out, I'm trying to be more mild mannered in my old age.


----------



## schizopath

MONOPOLIES ARE WRONG! WORD!


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

I totally get Caps nihilism. People are shit creatures that dont deserve their "#1" place in the wheel of things.


----------



## schizopath

I wish I was born a dog so I wouldnt need to bork bork as human


----------



## schizopath

Im a lonely clown with my windows down


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


>


Who is that sexy beast


----------



## schizopath

Ronnie maafucking Radke


----------



## Jabberwocky

Omg @Captain.Heroin I think I’m in love.


----------



## schizopath

I really fucking love the mid tempo 2-3 second long blast beat that is super under utilized


----------



## Shady's Fox

Bark, bark.

woah

aghhh

*burp*


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My wife as Mike D. from the Beastie Boys video _Sabotage._


Wizard - 
I lost internet connect for like seven hours !!!
Whoa ! ! 

It's scorchy hot out with clouds every where !! 

I'm going to the creeek !!! 

Your wife is the awesome Beast


----------



## BK38

Anyone in the abyss?

Echo....echo....echo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Present.

Called off work and took my kratom just now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Fits the Abyss, shade thinks

Silent HIll vibes  btw for those who know the cult movie.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Present.
> 
> Called off work and took my kratom just now.



How you been dude? Get of probation real soon right? Excited?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The new banners on the home page look great


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah man, doing well.

The vast majority of my stash suddenly disappeared  but i didn't use.

I'm planning on really taking it easy next week.

Chilling to some jams with Kitty, can't really beat it.

Going to start applying for big boy jobs once my case is dismissed, next week.

Anything new with ya'll?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Yeah man, doing well.
> 
> The vast majority of my stash suddenly disappeared  but i didn't use.
> 
> I'm planning on really taking it easy next week.
> 
> Chilling to some jams with Kitty, can't really beat it.
> 
> Going to start applying for big boy jobs once my case is dismissed, next week.
> 
> Anything new with ya'll?


I'm taking new pills. Propranolol is awesome, non habit forming chill pill. 

My son is a tiny little terrorist.

I wish i had a kitty


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah man, doing well.
> 
> The vast majority of my stash suddenly disappeared  but i didn't use.
> 
> I'm planning on really taking it easy next week.
> 
> Chilling to some jams with Kitty, can't really beat it.
> 
> Going to start applying for big boy jobs once my case is dismissed, next week.
> 
> Anything new with ya'll?



Nice, yeah, I'm also looking at moving out of hibernation a bit. Applying for some higher level copy-writing jobs and looking into setting up my own website too. My pot plants have germinated and are some wee little seedlings now, but have my fingers crossed for some goodness in a few months.

WTF re your stash! Did some of your degenerate roommates get into it?

I'm also bumping some tunes, drinking a bunch of light beer and doing a little line art work rn with my doggo. Whatya listening to?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


> Propranolol



What a name.



LadyAlkaline said:


> My son is a tiny little terrorist.



At least he is being proactive (y) 



LadyAlkaline said:


> I wish i had a kitty



Rescue one. Snatch 'er up.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Nice, yeah, I'm also looking at moving out of hibernation a bit. Applying for some higher level copy-writing jobs and looking into setting up my own website too. My pot plants have germinated and are some wee little seedlings now, but have my fingers crossed for some goodness in a few months.



Ah, beautiful! I grew in college in my closet. They grew way too fucking tall because i topped them and the lamp burnt them so i harvested way too early and got close to nothing.

-_-

Good luck with the job - we'll kill it.



BK38 said:


> WTF re your stash! Did some of your degenerate roommates get into it?



Don't worry - it's all good and by choice. Just saving my money.



BK38 said:


> I'm also bumping some tunes, drinking a bunch of light beer and doing a little line art work rn with my doggo. Whatya listening to?



I was listening to Stellar by Incubus but now it's on No Shleter by RATM.

You, bro-bro?


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Please don’t hate me for this, but I’ve had this torturing my brain all fucking day. It’s important to pass it along so that you can stop hearing it over and over again in you head, while awake or dreaming.
> 
> Again, I apologize, it’s fucking hot outside.



CREEK i am going to the *CREEK *!!

thank you I LOVE YOU 
I needed your good luck for going to the 
*C**REEK *

gawwwwwd I AM SO HAPPY 
I LOVE THE CREEEEK ♡
*THNXXXX !! *


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Ah, beautiful! I grew in college in my closet. They grew way too fucking tall because i topped them and the lamp burnt them so i harvested way too early and got close to nothing.
> 
> -_-
> 
> Good luck with the job - we'll kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry - it's all good and by choice. Just saving my money.
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to Stellar by Incubus but now it's on No Shleter by RATM.
> 
> You, bro-bro?



I saw Incubus live in Beijing actually, was a great show.

Love Pardon me and Drive as personal favs from them.

Listening to this rn:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Who else you seen?

Ive only seen Snoop Dogg + Slightly Stoopid and Dave Matthews Band. To my great shame that that's it.


----------



## BK38

I've seen, hmmm, lemme think....

Shaggy
Deep Purple
George Benson
NOFX
Talib Kweli
Faithless
Ozomatli
Incubus
Public Enemy
Nine Inch Nails
Ziggy Marley
Evanescence
Mr.Scruff
DJ Sacha

I there are probably a couple I'm forgetting, but not many for sure. It was hard for bands to get past Chinese censors growing up...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd lick balls to see Evanescence live.

I had this shirt but an ex girl friend stole it from me:


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'd lick balls to see Evanescence live.
> 
> I had this shirt but an ex girl friend stole it from me:



Cool shirt, but not sure about graphic Ts like that in one's 30s. Not ragging on it, just saying, I think understated graphic Ts for me or not at all these days at age 30. I saw Evanescence in Hawaii of all places, was a great show, they had solid energy. I was tiny too and the the crowd was rough. These four Marine guys from a base saw I was getting mashed and they formed a kinda ring around me so I didn't get stomped too hard. Was a good time. I was like 15 at the time.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol i totally agree.

My wardrobe now consists of only black and white V-necks. I was in high school.

Hilarious about the marines.


----------



## BK38

Man, I wanna go dancing and flirt and rub up on some honeys and all those good things. *rubs hands* in the next few months it's gotta happen.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_I feel like somethin's heatin' up,
Can i leave wichu?_


----------



## BK38

_Pass to the left and sail to the right_

For the uninitiated:


----------



## jose ribas da silva

For the Sake of Curiosity of no one I have seen

Deep Purple
jethro tull
Dio
Motorhead
Sepultura
Faith No More
Primus
MGMT
PJ Harvey
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath 
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Massive Attack 
Morcheeba
Os Mutantes
Caetano Veloso
Devendra Banhart
Novos Baianos
Alice In Chains
Rob Halford
Queens Of Stone Age 
Helloween 
Blind Guardian
La Femme
Creedence 
Paul Maccartney
Neil Young
Roger Waters 
Metallica
Moonspell
Dimmu Borgir
Dark Funeral 
Marduk 
Grave Digger

probably there are more metal bands and Brazilian bands


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> rub up on some honeys


u can always rub up on me iirc


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Best ones to me: 

Faith No More in a festival in Brazil (along with alice in chains (new formation), primus, sonic youth (I have remembered this one right now)

Massive Attack, heligoland tour 

Iron Maiden (Rock in Rio 2001)

Pj Harvey - The Hope Six Demolition Project tour

Neil Young (Rock in Rio 2001)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Missed Calls has been my new go to song BK.

Anyone else hear fire works all night long in the city for "protest" reasons??

This is bullshit.

Someone threw a firecracker at my feet at the bus stop last night..


----------



## jose ribas da silva

*I*ron Maiden - The clansman + The evil That Men Do - Rock in Rio 2001


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> *I*ron Maiden - The clansman + The evil That Men Do - Rock in Rio 2001



I was so coked up this day, my earlier cocaine days. life was beautiful at that time


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> u can always rub up on me iirc



Haha


----------



## jose ribas da silva

this was the best one of my whole life

tears..

also rock in rio 2001


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> this was the best one of my whole life
> 
> tears..
> 
> also rock in rio 2001



Fuck there are just a few guitarists out there with a feeling like Neil Young, this song, what the fuck, what is this feeling, all the notes are perfect fitted. The only guitarist that I can remember now doing the same thing is David Gilmour.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

howdy jose how are you doing?  your parents doing well?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> howdy jose how are you doing?  your parents doing well?



yeah man, so far so good, my city has an excellent mayor, so we are doing well apart from the rest of the country ^^


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> yeah man, so far so good, my city has an excellent mayor, so we are doing well apart from the rest of the country ^^


I'm really glad to hear that.  

I'm glad y'all are staying healthy.  

I'm doing well, I guess.  I've been really depressed and shit and I'm trying to not be like that anymore.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I've been really depressed and shit and I'm trying to not be like that anymore.



Me too.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

There is a major rule, life sucks


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> There is a major rule, life sucks



I fucking hope not. Times can definitely be rough, I know that, but it makes the good times all that more beautiful.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Me too.


#metoo

am not going to be totally alone today and am trying to work on being like... better... if that makes sense

has been a while since last ____ use and I am losing my fucking mind


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He is an ancient alien theorist. He has been probably probed hundreds of times by the ‘Greys’!
> 
> I wish he would wear his bow tie again, Cincinnati bow tie! Look it up, it’s disgusting.
> 
> —Wizard


Huh, didn't realize there was a name for that.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He is an ancient alien theorist. He has been probably probed hundreds of times by the ‘Greys’!
> 
> I wish he would wear his bow tie again, Cincinnati bow tie! Look it up, it’s disgusting.
> 
> —Wizard


he's the one life that doesn't matter imo. fucker makes me wanna smash my tv. gotta quit watching it but I'm hooked now.....


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> he's the one life that doesn't matter imo. fucker makes me wanna smash my tv. gotta quit watching it but I'm hooked now.....



#NewsLivesDontMatter

#LynchAllAnchors


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Quit watching FOX news grandpa.
> 
> Racism solved!



I'm just totally regressing to save my mental health. Your world can't be on fire if you deny the existence of the entire thing.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I'm just totally regressing to save my mental health. Your world can't be on fire if you deny the existence of the entire thing.


i use fox to troll my cuntface aunt on fuckbook. gotta have some fun....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i use fox to troll my cuntface aunt on fuckbook. gotta have some fun....



Elaborate.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Elaborate.


she refuses to see how one sided it is. spew out statements with no facts to back them. tonight they are acting like ol George deserves what the cops did to him because he was in prison.  laughable excuse for news. saying blm is a cult religion.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she refuses to see how one sided it is. spew out statements with no facts to back them. tonight they are acting like ol George deserves what the cops did to him because he was in prison.  laughable excuse for news. saying blm is a cult religion.



All the grandmas said TV rots your brain were correct IMO. Unless you use grains of salt.

Hopefully you open her eyes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> All the grandmas said TV rots your brain were correct IMO. Unless you use grains of salt.
> 
> Hopefully you open her eyes.


her eyes are sown shut but I'll have my fun


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Can't teach an old dog new tricks but you can give old clits nice flicks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Can't teach an old dog new tricks but you can give old clits nice flicks.


hot

<-- rotting

slow

nauseous


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Im a bit nauseous too. Over did kratom today. All out.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Me too.


3 hehee


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Im a bit nauseous too. Over did kratom today. All out.


Nausea sucks balls thankfully mine went away.

It helps when I puke to get my thin body back but I don't like puking.... it's kinda sucky



love u all guise


----------



## Shady's Fox

My highschool sucks now, full of virgins, I went today. Tsss, no Shady -- no Qwartz ( one of my friends ) no funn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hi wizard how are you


----------



## Shady's Fox

this song makes me tell coronavirus to wash his hand


----------



## Shady's Fox

or hop in the taxi and ask the driver where he wants to go


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I see the horror in others because I am the horror


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Doing awesome, got a new A/C and it actually cools down my home. Myself/partner/children and my animals are grateful. I have a zoo, seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Quite the menagerie you've got there. Reminds me of my house growing up, except the dogs i lived with weren't completely house trained.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Doing awesome, got a new A/C and it actually cools down my home. Myself/partner/children and my animals are grateful. I have a zoo, seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


dogs and animals are like the only thing that cheers me up right now so +10000000000000000 captain points for you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have been up and down and side to side

it's time to come back to normality I guess, still life.  I am trying to keep mindful of all I've got going for me.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have been up and down and side to side



oh yeah...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> oh yeah...


i was very depressed, am happier, been mentally fluctuating through shit.  got my load off felt GOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ughhhhhh I am so ummmmm .. uhhhh ... blank

face
as in front, facade


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> ughhhhhh I am so ummmmm .. uhhhh ... blank
> 
> face
> as in front, facade



you know that feeling when you wake up, and you need to piss and cum at the same time


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ughhhhhh I am so ummmmm .. uhhhh ... blank
> 
> face
> as in front, facade



milk and cereals, that's my secret to sadness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you know that feeling when you wake up, and you need to piss and cum at the same time


i do not

but there are many undiscovered feels for this being i feel

feelmachine

i got some MUSIC going and it feels good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t let any of those fat motherfuckrs get you down you’re @Captain.Heroin for Christ’s sake.
> 
> Jesus,
> 
> —Wizard


You know you're getting fat when 3 people say something about it and you notice it too IIRC

that's where I was at   

have a little to lose still

trying to look good, feel good, be good

all them GOOD things

[juiiiicy]


----------



## mal3volent

Omg I can't believe you don't know that feel. It is glorious.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

need to cum like backed up or what

i'm confused sorry

been BORKing at the angels


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

All I found was "creamy pickle" a dick with cum all over it = hot

tyvm


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> All I found was "creamy pickle" a dick with cum all over it = hot
> 
> tyvm



you wake up having had glorious sexual dreams, you are ready to nut at any second, but you also haven't pissed in like 9 hours. there's a lot of stuff trying to come out your peehole. Do you piss first or cum first?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you wake up having had glorious sexual dreams, you are ready to nut at any second, but you also haven't pissed in like 9 hours. there's a lot of stuff trying to come out your peehole. Do you piss first or cum first?


in my body I have the nocturnal emission and I'm like "dang" because I didn't get to enjoy it .... ummm

if that happened to me ummm

I don't know?

I'd probably have to tell the tale after it happened.  

If I had to guess pee, because it's hard to cum w/ a full bladder

but what do I know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=creamy quinoa


HOT

like this term


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am partial toward creamy quinoa iirc


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> in my body I have the nocturnal emission and I'm like "dang" because I didn't get to enjoy it .... ummm
> 
> if that happened to me ummm
> 
> I don't know?
> 
> I'd probably have to tell the tale after it happened.
> 
> If I had to guess pee, because it's hard to cum w/ a full bladder
> 
> but what do I know



can't believe I stumped the master


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> can't believe I stumped the master


which do you go with?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hIdDeN bEaUtY


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so tired i think i should just rest in bed and think about angels....


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MemphisX3

I have nothing clever or witty to say


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you hylight


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you hylight


hylight loves you.
because it's high


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *correction* the great witch told me that, but she also said, “the pain will be unbearable, and it will last forever and ever.”
> 
> I get witches and wizards confused a lot.
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you know that Valerian root fits perfectly on your GABAa receptors?
> 
> Fun fact,
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> hylight loves you.
> because it's high


awesomeness

i'm doing ok

just dealing w/ everything.... thinking about when I'll get to have another beer SOON I HOPE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you know that Valerian root fits perfectly on your GABAa receptors?
> 
> Fun fact,
> 
> —Wizard


pics or it didn't happen iirc


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


>


Reported for too many lols


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you hylight


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> the year of the butt!


this

ass is... so nice... omg... just getting it in... *yass*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

hunger consumes me

i keep eating

i cannot stop

something compels me to feed the beast


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck this shit
bout killed
gotta moive
no law shit just pretzel shit i guess............................................ fuck 
on porch on garde
223 & 45


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> been BORKing at the angels


Theres something in these words that I can relate to. Poetry at its best.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ready to choke a bitch out


----------



## 6am-64-14m

again


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I get witches and wizards confused a lot.


Lucky for you Im an black mage who for one reason or another has preaching tendencies


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wtf?


----------



## schizopath

Huh


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

This slaps harder than my Mom


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wakey wakey eggs and bakey.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Tubbs




----------



## LadyAlkaline

_YOU'RE ALL ALTS_


----------



## Tubbs

I heard they're small, that's why they're always power tripping.


----------



## Hylight

not everyone ☹.

but that would have to make for a small one at times that's fer sure. 

everyone is getting smaller and snalller smaller.

all the time  ooooops wrong thread.

don't laugh, mon. we will get beat. . .

to a pulp

loooooooooooooooooooooL


----------



## Tubbs

I carry a gun, no beatings here....


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

_a pulp _

lololololololol o.f.


----------



## Hylight

a fucking pulp 

sorry _flashback _


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Cops have tiny (or long weird dicks)


pics or its not true


----------



## empeebee

˄ Neither of which is shown as or proven to be a cop...


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

yay it's raining


----------



## Hylight

who  knoews


----------



## BK38

I need to get mah penis sucked. It has been so long. Please, I'm worried it's going to wither and die from lack of use. Honestly, I think it has been 10 months since I last got laid, that is a disgusting amount of time. I was getting laid more at age 13, wtf. This better not be a recurring pattern for my 30s. I need to fix my life and get a jerb. First ya get the job, then the money, then the powah then the girl. Some slut-pig needs to give me a pity fuck. Apply through my PM and we can do a reverse deposit for charity (as in my load, into you - it's for a good cause!)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Save your load for someone who you don't want to duct tape their mouth shut.

But yeah, job, money, etc - THEN bring in the women. I've gotten some homeless pity fucks. I never had such a high drive to have sex with females, but a really high drive to fuck myself ie hand.

Good luck man, you got all the right ideas. And you don't look like a whooly mamouth. Is that avatar you? Hit this guy up!!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## empeebee

BK38 said:


> Please, I'm worried it's going to wither and die from lack of use


https://www.amazon.com/Hole-Blow-Up-Sex-Doll/dp/B005P0AK9G

Jus' tryin' to help


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Save your load for someone who you don't want to duct tape their mouth shut.
> 
> But yeah, job, money, etc - THEN bring in the women. I've gotten some homeless pity fucks. I never had such a high drive to have sex with females, but a really high drive to fuck _myself_.
> 
> Good luck man, you got all the right ideas. And you don't look like a whooly mamouth. Is that avatar you? Hit this guy up!!



Ya, iz me. You right. Also, I think I stole it from Scarface. I think a little self-improvement is in order, up my worth so I'm feeling myself and it will happen naturally again. It only happens most of the time when I really don't give a fuck if I get laid or not. It also tends to snowball, girls can smell the proverbial blood in the water and somehow start coming into my orbit.


----------



## BK38

empeebee said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hole-Blow-Up-Sex-Doll/dp/B005P0AK9G
> 
> Jus' tryin' to help



I dunno why, those things creep me out. Also dude, the reviews are terrible, am I not worth it? Shit, at least get me a deluxe blow up doll. Got me looking at $17 pieces of shit. Welp, time to clear my browsing history.


----------



## empeebee

BK38 said:


> those things creep me out


Man's gotta do what he's gotta do. 

This any better? https://www.amazon.com/Adult-Artificial-Vagina-Masturbation-Masturbators/dp/B00K76MVHW


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You want the silicon ass, dude.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## empeebee

...or https://www.amazon.com/Noiseless-Mâ...d=1&keywords=sex+aids&qid=1591462360&sr=8-25?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

empeebee said:


> ...or https://www.amazon.com/Noiseless-Mâstubràtion-Lovely-Handheld-Personal/dp/B085KXM88V/ref=sr_1_25?dchild=1&keywords=sex+aids&qid=1591462360&sr=8-25?



I hate looking at vaginas.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> You want the silicon ass, dude.



A little dahlmer for my taste, I don't think I could bring myself to fuck a free floating ass.


----------



## empeebee

Found what you're looking for...

"Real Pǔssy Delùxe Love Doles Toys Male Strong Sùcking Vǐbrating Toy for Male Màsturbation Cup Machine Aircraft Funny Toys Privacy Products for Men Lingerie for Women Adult Toysfor Women Tshirt"

https://www.amazon.com/Vǐbrating-Mà...ld=1&keywords=sex+aids&qid=1591462570&sr=8-83

Where'd I put my credit card ????


----------



## BK38

empeebee said:


> Found what you're looking for...
> 
> "Real Pǔssy Delùxe Love Doles Toys Male Strong Sùcking Vǐbrating Toy for Male Màsturbation Cup Machine Aircraft Funny Toys Privacy Products for Men Lingerie for Women Adult Toysfor Women Tshirt"
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vǐbrating-Màsturbation-Aircraft-Products-Lingerie/dp/B088W9WSYY/ref=sr_1_83?dchild=1&keywords=sex+aids&qid=1591462570&sr=8-83
> 
> Where'd I put my credit card ????



I think it might feel like fucking Wally or maybe a Roomba


----------



## empeebee

Those suggestions weren't for you @madness00 but I may be able to help.

Rocks Off Rude-Boy 7-Function Prostate Massager
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rocks-Rude...2DJFKIVJLYD&qid=1591462796&s=drugstore&sr=1-3

Features:-
Dual action prostate and perineum massage
Hands-free design (in case you need to mod/post on BL simultaneously)
3 speeds and 4 pulsations
100% waterproof and fully submersible (Can be used in the bath while modding BL !!!)
Made of body-safe silicone


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> I hate looking at vaginas because I'm secretly gay


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I like lunch time ✌


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I hate looking at vaginas.


KEK


----------



## schizopath

So thats why you always accuse other men of shitting on your cock


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> ...or https://www.amazon.com/Noiseless-Mâstubràtion-Lovely-Handheld-Personal/dp/B085KXM88V/ref=sr_1_25?dchild=1&keywords=sex+aids&qid=1591462360&sr=8-25?


that looks like a grandma's vagina... the fuck


----------



## Hylight

_it's always great to . . . . . . 
get more ass than a toilet seat ! _


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Hylight said:


> _it's always great to . . . . . .
> get more ass than a toilet seat ! _


we got a squirter


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> _it's always great to . . . . . .
> get more ass than a toilet seat ! _


LOL

Gets more ass than a toilet seat

I need a shirt that says that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dear Doggos,

Your Captain has been reveling in the fucked life for a while and needs to grow a pair of balls and wings to fly far away from it all.

Can he do it?  Vote SAD DAD or BAD DAD and let me know what I should do.
CH


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

_save me, daddy. ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡_


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dear Doggos,
> 
> Your Captain has been reveling in the fucked life for a while and needs to grow a pair of balls and wings to fly far away from it all.
> 
> Can he do it?  Vote SAD DAD or BAD DAD and let me know what I should do.
> CH


BAD DAD


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Go planet!!!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Hylight said:


>


is that a sunscreen ice cream snake


----------



## Hylight

2020 who else is having a _hard time _!

whoooo whooooooo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Wadup maafuckas


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> BAD DAD


aw that is so totes the answer I was hoping for... but the sex is good and I shouldn't throw it away


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


goodfelles right


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> goodfelles right


yep


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## empeebee

Hylight said:


>


I see your pics and raise you


----------



## Hylight

who _isn't _having a hard one


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

river 1/2 mile ahead other side of creek.


----------



## Tubbs

Very green up there this time of year


----------



## schizopath

Shoutout to Hades


----------



## empeebee

Hades is over-rated (and had an unnatural fixation with his brother Zeus). Poseidon was the dude. All chill like da fishes.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

shout out to sleezey p martini


----------



## schizopath

OMEGALUL, what a huge drama on a overwatch match. Some toxic Trump supporter vs liberal girl.


----------



## schizopath

"Yeah, I talk to myself, they think it's hands-free"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wonder who is more random and self focused, me or schizo.


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> they think it's hands-free


Well unless you're speaking to yourself in sign language it would be hands-free. D'uh.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I wonder who is more random and self focused, me or schizo.


Yet they dont trust me to become a mod. You make a good mod, why the fuck wouldnt I?


----------



## empeebee

madness00 said:


> I wonder who is more random


Hylight, Wizard, Specified or Shady's Fox - you choose



madness00 said:


> and self focused


Cap'n?


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> Yet they dont trust me to become a mod. You make a good mod, why the fuck wouldnt I?


Dude, you run The Abyss. Did you forget?


----------



## schizopath

Of those 4 only Shady is random. Or atleast I can read those other 3 better.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

empeebee said:


> Hylight, Wizard, Specified or Shady's Fox - you choose
> 
> 
> Cap'n?



Good point.


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> Or at least I can read those other 3 better


Glad you can bro'. Most of the time I have no fuggin idea what the fug they're talkin' about. But I love 'em anyway,


----------



## schizopath

Are you saying you have an idea what Im usually talking about?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Damn. Slept all day and ran out of kratom so i'm back to energy drinks. 

Had a 300mg caffeine rockstar and a mountain dew to chase.


----------



## mal3volent

Should I be nervous you guys? His infraction triggered a temp ban now he's spying on me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

He's about to infiltrate your mother board and hack your main frame bro!


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> Are you saying you have an idea what Im usually talking about


Oh yeah, easy. Your stuff usually goes "Blah, blah, blah, bupre. Blah, blahh, blah, bupre"


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> He's about to infiltrate your mother board and hack your main frame bro!



engaging defenses NOW


----------



## schizopath

empeebee said:


> Oh yeah, easy. Your stuff usually goes "Blah, blah, blah, bupre. Blah, blahh, blah, bupre"


With the random "milf" in there also!


----------



## empeebee

mal3volent said:


> engaging defenses NOW


Naw man, you doin' it all wrong. Gotta git yo'sel one dem new jim-dandy 5G, AI, machine learning doohickys


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I read good things about those, dog.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

When my mom caught me with a tic tac bottle of crushed up adderall in high school she said she was worried because she heard people with tourettes can't take adderall.

I'm like mom i don't have tourettes?

I never got closure on WTF she was on about.

I'll ask her this christmas.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I know you do bro my mom thinks i have a mild form but im good at being quiet so rules it out right? What would a mild version look like?


----------



## mal3volent

They should just figure out how to bottle the slight "idgaf" feeling then cut everything after that offf, 

get on it, science!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do you blink a lot or do you clear your throat a lot? Has this persisted for over a year?
> 
> If the answer is yes, you probably have very mild Tourette’s.



I do have some ticks like that but no pressured speach. I only have pressured speach when manic.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I fucking hate people!


I can relate.


----------



## BK38

I'm awake at 5:45am, I feel all disciplined and shit, even though I know it's because I went to bed early and have probably fucked up my sleep cycles with excessive drinking and phenibut. I might try and make this a thing though, it's super quiet and I kinda like it. I think this might fall into the fuck people vein too, at least until 10am or so.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm awake at 5:45am, I feel all disciplined and shit, even though I know it's because I went to bed early and have probably fucked up my sleep cycles with excessive drinking and phenibut. I might try and make this a thing though, it's super quiet and I kinda like it. I think this might fall into the fuck people vein too, at least until 10am or so.


I have been avoiding alcohol too ... I do like it super quiet you can hear nature and shit it's nice


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Yet they dont trust me to become a mod. You make a good mod, why the fuck wouldnt I?


I won't run for mod because I am an asshole, but Im definitely running for president in 2020


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I won't run for mod because I am an asshole, but Im definitely running for president in 2020



What's your platform?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> What's your platform?


Windows 2000


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Windows 2000



That's a pretty terrible OS, I think it's gonna be a close race.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> That's a pretty terrible OS, I think it's gonna be a close race.


LA 2020


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I laughed so hard at windows 2000 Jesus lmfaoooo


----------



## Tubbs

I was a mod and I'm a major asshole lol


LadyAlkaline said:


> I won't run for mod because I am an asshole, but Im definitely running for president in 2020


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Tubbs said:


> I was a mod and I'm a major asshole lol


I don't really pop off at people unless they are really trying to push my buttons. I'm tryna get that big red button in the oval office


----------



## Tubbs

Lol, my adhd would kill us all if I was president... I'd have to press that big red button


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'm so fucking BORED.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I dreamt that I had a pet peacock last night 
I think I'm losing my mind...


----------



## devilsgospel

You know what's cool? 

Autoerotic asphyxiation


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What happened to @Soso78?



He and a couple others all decided to go on vacation together within the same couple days.


----------



## devilsgospel

Maybe he's fuckin dead


----------



## schizopath

I always thought that only the uncool people who secretly wanted to be cool listened to SONIC YOUTH, so thats why I just now am listening to them


----------



## schizopath

Im working on dying. Seems like Im not a good worker. Lazy gang 2020.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No, no, no, you can’t rename this year sir, it has always been 2020, the year of the butt.
> 
> It is,
> 
> —Wizard


*Recent years of the Rat are:* 1924, 1936, 1948, 1960, 1972, 1984, 1996, 2008, 2020.


----------



## schizopath

Of course I talk to myself. You dont? Thats weird.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just picked up an eighth of some shitty weed. Probably some puff-puff-passout mids I'll use to help sleep.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> There’s a place at my local insane asylum that allows you to do just that!


Last time I checked they dont allow drugs


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I got 2 oz yesterday I was gonna gonin the store for another drink but my bag smelled really skunkie,


----------



## schizopath

Low quality dope aint to my standards. The one time I was in a psych ward they said I should be in jail. Havent been to psych ward after that. If you ask me, Im too sane.


----------



## schizopath

Not over here. Over here I HAVE THE BEST DRUGS!


----------



## schizopath

Im an substance user, not substance abuser. Substances made my life better if anything.


----------



## schizopath

Damn, I wish I could still smoke. It made everything fun.


----------



## Hylight

^^^ i know, i don't know why i keep taking xanax when i can just consume good erb; weed.


----------



## schizopath

I once had an roommate. Nowadays he lives in a cabin in the woods. 80% of my friends are schizophrenic and the rest 20% are bipolar.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> ^^^ i know, i don't know why i keep taking xanax when i can just consume good erb; weed.


Worst drug to be addicted to.


----------



## MemphisX3

Nah the worst drug you can be addicted to is attention from the opposite sex.


That shit will take you down quicker than anything else. 



Shitty self esteem can be lethal


----------



## Hylight

_always love first, it's a gateway !♡_


----------



## Hylight

. . . and not to forget pain ?


----------



## schizopath

Fuck the pain away, make it through the day
Fuck the pain away, make it through the day
Fuck the pain away, make it through the day
Fuck the pain away, make it through the day
Fuck the pain away, make it through the day
Fuck the pain away, make it through the day
Fuck the pain away, make it through the day
Fuck the pain away, make it through the day


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Witch said that the ‘pain will be unbearable, and it will last forever’.
> 
> Her words, not mine.
> 
> —Wizard


hey Wiz !! I have ears Duhhhhh

jk i promise


----------



## Hylight

sass and yeti be kewl


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

STOP! HAMMER TIME!


----------



## Hylight

^^^what's the weather there !  ?


----------



## schizopath

Stormy winds. The last few days were hot as hell for early june. Tomorrow should be legendary!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just downloaded pokemon crystal & silver for my phone. The gameboy version. Never played it but always wanted to. I have a level 7 water pokemon im killing it.


----------



## Hylight

are you safe


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I just downloaded pokemon crystal & silver for my phone. The gameboy version. Never played it but always wanted to. I have a level 7 water pokemon im killing it.


YAY !


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My partner says that I spend too much time talking to my gay friends (meaning bluelight.) She actually just said, “You can talk to the gays, but yet you ignore me”.
> 
> Thank you, ‘The Gays’
> 
> —Wizard


that made me squirt 

you deserved it   jk


----------



## Mysterier

My prostate is flaring up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My partner says that I spend too much time talking to my gay friends (meaning bluelight.) She actually just said, “You can talk to the gays, but yet you ignore me”.
> 
> Thank you, ‘The Gays’
> 
> —Wizard


make sure you spend time w/ your partner

they are important

I hop off BL when he comes over :D

missing him  been a while


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

OMG it's cap.


----------



## Hylight

ewww the wearther has been hotter than ass out


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I just downloaded pokemon crystal & silver for my phone. The gameboy version. Never played it but always wanted to. I have a level 7 water pokemon im killing it.


You sir are a fucking legend! Pokemon games are the ultimate grind and I should get them on my pc.


Hylight said:


> are you safe


Im gonna iv heroin and coke but atleast my tolerances are ungodly!


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> You sir are a fucking legend! Pokemon games are the ultimate grind and I should get them on my pc.
> 
> Im gonna iv heroin and coke but atleast my tolerances are ungodly!


and . . . you can do it safely, ♡ correct !?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You know you're a junkie when someone mentions heroin and coke and you think it's a complete waste to not use them together.


----------



## Hylight

okay and be careful  with the wind ?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well two people some of my mutual friends know have died today. One from an OD, not sure what substance exactly, the other from pressed Xanax cut with fentanyl. Definitely think sticking to the good herb and psychedelics is the right move.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, my friends gonna iv for me. My hand would shake too much to do it myself. Im pretty sure even 100mg of heroin iv aint gonna get me nodding. When the fuck did my tolerances raise to this level?


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Same here. High 90’s 100% humidity. Thank God I fixed my A/C. I was born in Florida, and most of my life has been trying to stay cool.
> 
> I’ve had mixed success with that.
> 
> —Wizard


i know what you are saying and i know what that is like.too.
i hate having deja vu.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Yeah, my friends gonna iv for me. My hand would shake too much to do it myself. Im pretty sure even 100mg of heroin iv aint gonna get me nodding. When the fuck did my tolerances raise to this level?



You don't know that start small.


----------



## Hylight

at least it stopped.
the deja vu.
not the weather


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Yeah, my friends gonna iv for me. My hand would shake too much to do it myself. Im pretty sure even 100mg of heroin iv aint gonna get me nodding. When the fuck did my tolerances raise to this level?


sorry for bothering ya.

why are you mixing ?


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> i hate having deja vu.


Yes, worst feeling there is.


----------



## Fire&Water

JackoftheWood said:


> Well two people some of my mutual friends know have died today. One from an OD, not sure what substance exactly, the other from pressed Xanax cut with fentanyl. Definitely think sticking to the good herb and psychedelics is the right move.


So, two more covaid deaths then ?


----------



## schizopath

Heroin and coke


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Heroin and coke


no, yes ! why ?


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> Last time I checked they dont allow drugs


FFS. Since when? There go my vacation plans. Good that I got that travel insurance.


----------



## Hylight

okay so its not that much then ?!?


----------



## Hylight

i got so scared lool


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> no, yes ! why ?


To get the taste of an speedball. I also want to nod and Id need to heavily invest if I wanted to nod with other opiates.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> To get the taste of an speedball. I also want to nod and Id need to heavily invest if I wanted to nod with other opiates.


ya yes ! 
you'll be fine, right ? !


----------



## schizopath

No need to be scared. I dont think Im gonna die. If I do then have a good laugh at my older posts.


----------



## Hylight

sorry i had to ask lol.
you'll nod won't you.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> No need to be scared. I dont think Im gonna die. If I do then have a good laugh at my older posts.


you shouldn't !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> OMG it's cap.


lol howdy partner


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me and schizo are both going to die this week   

Just joking.

We're smart boys.


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What happened to Soso78?


Temp banned for being a dickwad in another thread. Deservedly so too.


----------



## Hylight

^that's wrong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Me and schizo are both going to die this week
> 
> Just joking.
> 
> We're smart boys.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Me and schizo are both going to die this week
> 
> Just joking.
> 
> We're smart boys.


If it happens, it happens. But it wont. Unless it happens. In which case I was wrong.


----------



## empeebee

Hylight said:


> ^that's wrong


No. Really it was well earned.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You're at bigger risk since i don't fuck with opiates. Unless my klonopins are fent pressed.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


>



Tomorrow is my last drug test. Im going to assume i passed them all and smoke a joint tomorrow night after work to celebrate. Have court Tuesday morning. Worst case they extend probation and THC pops up :0

IDGAF.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Iirc heroin is from a plant!


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> You're at bigger risk since i don't fuck with opiates. Unless my klonopins are fent pressed.


It should be only heroin. I dont think theres any fent in Finland unless its pharma.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK what the difference is between opioids and opiates.


----------



## empeebee

An opiate is a drug naturally derived from the flowering opium poppy plant. Examples of opiates include heroin, morphine and codeine.

An opioid is a broader term that includes opiates and refers to any substance, natural or synthetic, that binds to the brain’s opioid receptors – the parts of the brain responsible for controlling pain, reward and addictive behaviors.


----------



## JackoftheWood

The plot thickens as they say. Apparently both of the guys who died were sold the tainted bars by the same dealer, a real scumbag who robs people and tries to fuck 14 year old girls.


----------



## empeebee

madness00 said:


> Unless my klonopins are fent pressed


Hmmm. Yum. Klonofent. Science, get on it!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

empeebee said:


> Hmmm. Yum. Klonofent. Science, get on it!


test it on them 4 cops in jail iirc


----------



## schizopath

Chinchilla chinchilla


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Already rolled my celebratory joint.

Tomorrow kick starts my summer early.


----------



## empeebee

ghostandthedarknes said:


> test it on them 4 cops in jail iirc


Screw that, I'm going first. I thought of it first.

And just FYI, I have just filed a trademark on Klonofent and Fentapin so don't even try. K?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

diaf


----------



## Hylight

abuse


----------



## empeebee

yeah, I'd say being told to die in a fire is defo abusive


----------



## Hylight

i have to keep looking stuff up


----------



## Hylight

i feel like nodding out now and falling asleep again. so sad.
i don't know why people shoot heroin, just take a  xanax.
i'm kidding i'd rather the herwin.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If i get really cocky i might take a vyvanse tomorrow after the test and assume probation doesn't get pushed out.


----------



## schizopath

If I get coke we re gonna be on the level


----------



## Hylight

_get cockier _


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


> _get cockier _



Slam 200mg meth right now??!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i feel like nodding out now and falling asleep again. so sad.
> i don't know why people shoot heroin, just take a  xanax.
> i'm kidding i'd rather the herwin.


i am so about an alprazolam right about now


----------



## schizopath

I really dont get how my tolerances to opiates are this high. 80% of the time Ive done tramadol. Total Ive done opioids is maybe 100 times. And then 250mg heroin smoked isnt enough and I need 160mg oxy with over 2 grams of lyrica to nod?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Slam 200mg meth right now??!


nah wait bro

every day you wait is like

infinitely more than I could hold onto shit like that and not use

so feel good about yourself and your inner will power


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude don't be stupid don't try to nod off your first shot of heroin.


----------



## Hylight

i'm numb


----------



## Fire&Water

Eating enough serrano peppers releases the same brain chem that coca does


----------



## Hylight

_lord.cawk. _


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> nah wait bro
> 
> every day you wait is like
> 
> infinitely more than I could hold onto shit like that and not use
> 
> so feel good about yourself and your inner will power



But i can take a vyvanse after my test tomorrow and smoke a joint that night assuming im good on Tuesday right?

I could wait just one day but i have no reason to think probation will be extended. Its been two years with 1 extension already.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Dude don't be stupid don't try to nod off your first shot of heroin.


Youre right


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm either off or pleading guilty. No more extensions.


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hes gonna do some meth on tuesday and get arrested for something stupid


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck off.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Hes gonna do some meth on tuesday and get arrested for something stupid


what are the jails like there. jail ?


----------



## schizopath

Like holidays Ive heard


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Hes gonna do some meth on tuesday and get arrested for something stupid


that's weird because you don't seem stupid.
are there universities in your area.
you seem proffeserly. 
woo woo


----------



## Hylight

but ya, more of a prophet


----------



## schizopath

I never said it was the future of this universe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Im extremely confused but you're both adorable.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Like holidays Ive heard


cross bar hotel


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

classic


----------



## schizopath

I tried universe for a year. Too stressing back then. Im starting school after I get adhd meds and shit.


----------



## Fire&Water

Hows cum you knuckleheads say "holiday" in place of vacation ?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Fire&Water said:


> Hows cum you knuckleheads day "holiday" in place of vacation ?


i think its a UK thing


----------



## empeebee

In the interests of globalization (U.S.)/globalisation (English) should we agree a new term "vacaday"?


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> Im starting school after I get adhd meds and shit.


Nice man, what you studying? Please don't say psychology or psychiatry. 

Anybody wanna be treated by a schizophrenic psych doc?


----------



## schizopath

The hell, I dont even read psychology anymore. Im not 100% sure yet. I moved out of the village and it affected some studies I could have read over there.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I tried universe for a year. Too stressing back then. Im starting school after I get adhd meds and shit.


oh that's right. you should keep going ! ☺


----------



## Hylight

fak . now _we _all say covid day


----------



## schizopath

Atleast a schizophrenic doctor would know the struggle. Thats better than how most docs see patients.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

officially having a bad day

not doing well

gonna disconnect from outer reality for a while

later doggos


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Peace cap.

I'm having a bad day too.

Gunna go to sleep early then wake up and blaze it.

Later.


----------



## empeebee

Yeah, the doc may know your struggle in one week, think they were a tree the second week, and not know who the hell you are the third week. WTF would they script you? Blackcurrant jelly (jam for the U.K.)? "Take 2 teaspoons of this 3 times a day or as needed. Should only be taken with burnt toast." LMAO


----------



## empeebee

Cap, sounds like you need to slam some burnt toast with blackcurrant jelly. ROTFLMAO.


----------



## empeebee

Oh no, a double post ˄ . Here comes the banhammer.


----------



## empeebee

Shit that makes ˄ a triple post. I'm so fu**cked. Mal, please don't hurt me.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## empeebee

Yep, big pharma hates competition from nature

In addition to vitamin C, blackcurrants have plenty of antioxidants and anthocyanins. These can help strengthen your immune system, soothe sore throats, and ease flu symptoms.
...
Blackcurrant leaves also have a range of properties, including:
antimicrobial.
anti-inflammatory.
antiviral.
antitoxic.
antiseptic.
anticancer

https://www.healthline.com/health/health-benefits-black-currant


----------



## w01fg4ng

Fire&Water said:


> Hows cum you knuckleheads say "holiday" in place of vacation ?


The phrase is also in American pop culture, you know?

Oh that's right, you don't.


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> after currant farming was banned in the early 1900s


With love Hylight, things have changed a little over the last 100 years...

"In 2003, Greg Quinn, a children's book author with a background in horticulture, successfully lobbied to have the blackcurrant ban overturned in New York state. By this time, the regulation of blackcurrants had been entrusted to each state. It is now believed that the plants can thrive under proper management, according to Pritts, especially after the development of disease-resistant blackcurrant varieties." > https://www.businessinsider.com/blackcurrant-america-vs-europe-2016-10?r=US&IR=T

Well managed crops have near zero impact on big logging.


----------



## empeebee

@w01fg4ng, your location, anything to do with...






?


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I didn’t get any of that, because I was on *vacaday* from university.


FIFY


----------



## w01fg4ng

empeebee said:


> @w01fg4ng, your location, anything to do with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Nah.  The reasoning is simply a recognition of consciousness and the implications therein.


----------



## mal3volent

@Captain.Heroin @madness00 

hope your nights get better
love my bros


----------



## Hylight

no t.v.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> no t.v.


Huh im watching a show about superheroes. Iirc they are all weak compared to my strengths foresigth, visions and foreskin!


----------



## Fire&Water

w01fg4ng said:


> The phrase is also in American pop culture, you know?
> 
> Oh that's right, you don't.


Nah I woudnt
no faux snivelin punkRock for me


----------



## w01fg4ng

Fire&Water said:


> Nah I woudnt
> no faux snivelin punkRock for me


Let it all out man.  We have a whole forum for you to go crazy with those ideas.


----------



## Fire&Water

Rather keep ya in suspense


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes, the psych docs are the best if they’re crazy. I don’t trust a shrink if he/she isn’t as fucking nuts as I am, just my opinion.
> 
> —Wizard—



I agree 100% with this. When I went to rehab I got the best advice from the counselors who used to be alcoholics/addicts and/or spent time in psych facilities themselves. I absolutely despised the ones who just went to school and got a job in the mental health field. They were absolutely insufferably ignorant. The counselor assigned to me had been there the longest, but just got a degree and experienced nothing she talked about. Same with my psychiatrist after, I stopped seeing him about 3 sessions in because I hated him.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Fire&Water

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> as a vector of white pine blister rust, were considered a threat to the U.S. logging industry.
> 
> Fun fact about that filthiness.


So were black & brown bears out here in WA
F'n Gov basically eradicated them in the late 70's


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## LadyAlkaline

I made london broil for a late dinner and it was truly phenomenal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I made london broil for a late dinner and it was truly phenomenal


nice


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


>



My daddy! Earl Simmons


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Penta.


----------



## schizopath

PENTAKIRLLLL!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh fuck, right, they changed it to 6.

LOL.


----------



## BK38

Hexakill?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i'm down.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck.

leet is gone.. i can't tag him.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Penta.



What are you hiding sir


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol just invisible threads.

Nothing bad.


----------



## BK38

Hmmmm, should I get some booze or not? I've been a good boy for 3 days, but, I also look healthy today and I should probably keep going and just stick to the Phenibut. Hmmm, decisions, decisions. Thinking just a bottle of wine, but will it really do anything for me? Will I just wake up with a mild hangover and be annoyed with myself? I'm leaning towards no..... hmmmmm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Don't do it BK think of your sexy body :D

I'm so enraged right now the madness keeps building...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Indian line!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Don't do it BK think of your sexy body :D
> 
> I'm so enraged right now the madness keeps building...



Too late, I'm weaaaaaak. Why you angry guy?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Why you angry guy?


Self/not-self issues.  Mostly problems with self and want to die all the time.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Self/not-self issues.  Mostly problems with self and want to die all the time.



Have you thought about therapy? I've found it helpful at times in my life.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Self/not-self issues.  Mostly problems with self and want to die all the time.


i used to be like that. 
this _can _be _conquered._

i just keep mine on the back burner now. 
for when i am ready. 

Please be alright, at least for us _others. _
okay. *♡*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hey kids this is Borgore!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Have you thought about therapy? I've found it helpful at times in my life.


When shit like this happens I don't think I can think positively even though it would really help. 

I basically have to let go and it is very hard but thank you 

I have and it does not help btw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Please be alright, at least for us _others. _
> okay. *♡*


OK but only because YOU asked me to 

the world hardcore sucks right now and am very upset at the moment

am letting it go... one thought at a time...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> am letting it go... one thought at a time...



RIGHT !! ♡

as in (IKR)


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> @


No . . . . .

ONDA CONA !!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The thoughts are passing commercials on your TV.

Your feet are in the sand.

_You're receiving a blowjob_.


----------



## Hylight

ONDA


----------



## Hylight

tomorrow da 9th


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> When shit like this happens I don't think I can think positively even though it would really help.
> 
> I basically have to let go and it is very hard but thank you
> 
> I have and it does not help btw



I think it really does depend on if you're receptive to it or not and if you have the right therapist. I went through 6 before I found one that wasn't patronizing or judgmental. I dunno, I wouldn't just discount it like that, but the work is in your hands ultimately, they can just function as a useful "sounding board" ime and can help to supply you with some tools for working out your own problems. In any case, I'm sorry to hear you're struggling bro. Times are definitely a little fuck-y atm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're struggling bro. Times are definitely a little fuck-y atm.


fuck-y is a good way to put it

I am very pissed at myself. 

I think I can be HAPPY today I just need to FEEL BETTER.  Which will be VERY, VERY DIFFICULT.  

And I am PISSED.  AS.  HELL.  

[pissed]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if there was a list of every way to be a fuck up in the book i'd check all the boxes and then some


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM JUMPIN IMA CHAIR

AM BANGIN AGAINST THE BEDDDDD

BOREDOMDDD

da king od dom armpit

LOCKDOWNNNNNN

pls

UK
.....

not OK


----------



## Shady's Fox

*DUCK FACE*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> if there was a list of every way to be a fuck up in the book i'd check all the boxes and then some



Know those feels man. You're not checking all the boxes either. You don't seem like a terrible person that many supposedly "successful" people are. Your head can really fuck you with the self-worth stuff though. Definitely can be your own worst enemy. No one beats me up about me as much as me.


----------



## BK38

Feeling better than I did this AM... I think the wine n Phenibut have helped on this rainy Franch day.


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> Feeling better than I did this AM... I think the wine n Phenibut have helped on this rainy Franch day.


You live in france eh ? Never been with a French lassie, been with a Belgium lassie, thats pretty close, anyways.. Do they really not shave their pits ? My ignorance is bleeding through i know..


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> You live in france eh ? Never been with a French lassie, been with a Belgium lassie, thats pretty close, anyways.. Do they really not shave their pits ? My ignorance is bleeding through i know..



They basically all do these days. Have been with Belgian, Dutch, French girls etc etc Seems shaven is the gold standard these days  I'm partial to shaved or a landing strip haha


----------



## Mysterier

Let the garden grow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> They basically all do these days. Have been with Belgian, Dutch, French girls etc etc Seems shaven is the gold standard these days  I'm partial to shaved or a landing strip haha


The important question: do you shave your pits?  Inquiring minds need responses.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I might take a benzo today so I can stop self hating.  The feeling is not leaving me easily despite lots of try feelings. 

I seem to fuck up so very much


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The original abyss opens tomorrow at approx 7am EST and we need to kick it to page 1,000.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> The original abyss opens tomorrow at approx 7am EST and we need to kick it to page 1,000.


A sure sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> The important question: do you shave your pits?  Inquiring minds need responses.



Nope. All hairy ova here. I do trim em back though so it's not a total jungle.


----------



## SS373dOH

You ever go on fb and see on the 'people you may know' page, see the mutual friends and ask. "How tf do they know each other"? Then you see a good percentage of your ex's are friends? You know got damn well they created a 'hopeless is an asshole' group..


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well my bank accounts going to be a good bit lighter tomorrow. My cars ac compressor essentially killed itself, meaning i get the pleasure of having to spend $1300 to get it fixed.


----------



## SS373dOH

JackoftheWood said:


> Well my bank accounts going to be a good bit lighter tomorrow. My cars ac compressor essentially killed itself, meaning i get the pleasure of having to spend $1300 to get it fixed.


Thats overpriced dawg..  Normally the part costs sub $200 and labor is around 2-3 Hundo. Why not just buy it from autozone and install it yourself ?


----------



## JackoftheWood

SS373dOH said:


> Thats overpriced dawg..  Normally the part costs sub $200 and labor is around 2-3 Hundo. Why not just buy it from autozone and install it yourself ?


Because it's totally fucked, the belts chewed up and everything. Plus trying to fix it would probably just make things worse as i'm not very mechanically inclined.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> The original abyss opens tomorrow at approx 7am EST and we need to kick it to page 1,000.


It’s why I’ve returned. I felt it in my soul. Calling to me! I knew I had to be here!


----------



## DopeM

JackoftheWood said:


> Because it's totally fucked, the belts chewed up and everything. Plus trying to fix it would probably just make things worse as i'm not very mechanically inclined.


you should still buy the part from autozone or a1auto (no sourcing I know) --- or I know a guy in wisconsin who turns red dog into 2cb

mechanics will still put your part in and only charge you labor - you'll at least save a few bucks


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> You ever go on fb and see on the 'people you may know' page, see the mutual friends and ask. "How tf do they know each other"? Then you see a good percentage of your ex's are friends? You know got damn well they created a 'hopeless is an asshole' group..


The HAH association

Hallmats Against Hopeless


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> The original abyss opens tomorrow at approx 7am EST and we need to kick it to page 1,000.



message me in the morning before u start bruh, I get up really early


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have my meeting at 11am. But it's cool if it gets to 1,000 before that. It's cool.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> I have my meeting at 11am. But it's cool if it gets to 1,000 before that. It's cool.



so U wanna wait til after then


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LifeEEE is my COFFIN

and it's TIME to SHUT the LIDDDdddd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I KNOW THAT I'LL NEVER BE
ANYTHING RESEMBLING "POSITIVE"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> so U wanna wait til after then



Nah im celebrating all day anyway - it's cool.


----------



## BK38

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG "Arrival" is such a good fucking movie. Just watched it for the 4th time and it's still fucking brilliant. Jesus, what a well put together piece of film, easily in my top 10 of all time.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Well I like them Mediterranean women, natural, healthy, just the way good made them. (Bus driver from Mrs. Doubtfire)


Lmfao


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't work again until Thursday hehehe.

Ill be thinking of all of you when i masturbate on stims.


----------



## Fire&Water

JackoftheWood said:


> Because it's totally fucked, the belts chewed up and everything. Plus trying to fix it would probably just make things worse as i'm not very mechanically inclined.


Its not that hard
you could even buy all the tools (& belt) required and be in for less than $500


----------



## Mysterier

I have a mammographic memory. I never forget a pair of tiddies.

*tips fedora*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> I have a mammographic memory. I never forget a pair of tiddies.
> 
> *tips fedora*


Get the fuck out of here GLOOMP


----------



## Mysterier

Skeet should be the past tense of ski.

Change my mind.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

The few times Ive prayed, its been for other people (obviously. Why the fuck would I pray for myself, LOL)


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> The few times Ive prayed, its been for other people (obviously. Why the fuck would I pray for myself, LOL)


Dude. I'm also Satan 



 & my Birth Tarot says so


----------



## schizopath

Nice to meet you fellow devil






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Nice to meet you fellow devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm facing a very rough cannabinoid withdrawal and I might lose it.


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Dude. I'm also Satan
> 
> 
> 
> & my Birth Tarot says so


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

Welp, end of an era with the OG abyss fading to black. This is my safe space now, the warm, wet little hole where we grow like toadstools in the darkness of the abyss.


----------



## empeebee

Q:


empeebee said:


> How many more posts required to get to page 1000? Also does this end with the last post on page 999 or with the last post on page 1000?



A:
Last post on 999 

Finished nerding now.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good thing i can post through locked threads.

Thanks TLB.


----------



## mal3volent

Sorry we kinda cheated guys...


----------



## mal3volent

Only 791 pages until chapter III


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> Sorry we kinda cheated guys...


----------



## schizopath

To my nigga the man Madness






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

Fuck, I just can't seem to bring myself to be productive today, even though I really need to get back on track and start earning some coin again. Scrolling memes, BL and contemplating jacking off for the 3rd time today and it's 3pm. What is my life? I need some fucking addies.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah.

I've got vyvanse i think I'll pop one in 2 hours after court then take a gaba after and slam some pink tonight.

Should get me focused. On porn.


----------



## schizopath

I should get my load of bupre and a gram of fire coke tomorrow. Hope youre still on the binge tomorrow cause Im fucking getting on the level if I get the stuff.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ill be high tomorrow too but need to eventually sleep with kpins.


----------



## schizopath

Alright. Heres an advice: try writing some 5-10 minute poems while high on meth.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hmm never wrote tweaked before.

I might try that. 

Still 10% scared itll get extended honestly.

I feel sort of sick.


----------



## schizopath

Its normal but I truly believe the probation is about to end. No need to fear about it. Drugs and poems are a natural combo btw.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol i think they're just as tired of me as i am them.


----------



## BK38

I wish I had some low dose 5mg oxys, some 30mg IR addies, a zip of a sativa strain like Neville's Haze and a zip of a heavy hitting indica like Gorilla Glue #4. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wahhhhh.

I have some middies looks like seaweed.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Wahhhhh.
> 
> I have some middies looks like seaweed.



I'd be happy with seaweed mids atm, ok, content, maybe not happy, but at least I'd have something to smoke. I've literally never gone this long without any grass or hash...


----------



## schizopath

Why does it feel like my fingers are sweating out the heroin which half missed my fist where it was shot.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

He missed? Only half missed? Wut.

Shaky hands?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

In one hour i find out if i _got off_.


----------



## schizopath

Beautiful, if you know what I mean


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> In one hour i find out if i _got off_.


good luck


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> He missed? Only half missed? Wut.
> 
> Shaky hands?


And in a hurry to do his own. It worked like 80-99% but some still missed.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> In one hour i find out if i _got off_.



Fingers crossed for you


----------



## schizopath

Im gonna go to a shop. Hope you have *gotten off* in more ways than one when I come back.


----------



## schizopath

OPERATION MAKE HER ORGASM 2020


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm off.


----------



## Hylight

i'm so cold i can't even type. it's freezing.
my damn heater broke after 7 year

frrrr i keep forgetting to get a new one.

cause it's so fucking hot in the day.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> I'm off.


Wooohooooooo


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady's here

You sittin in my chair, did I? Who?

chop chop

TODAY


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## empeebee

Hylight said:


> i'm so cold i can't even type. it's freezing.
> 
> ...
> 
> cause it's so fucking hot in the day.


----------



## empeebee

Shady's Fox said:


> You sittin in my chair, did I? Who?
> 
> chop chop
> 
> TODAY


----------



## empeebee

Schizo, now do you see what I meant? ˄ & ˄˄. No fuggin clue mate...

'splain it to me like I'm 5 plzzz


----------



## schizopath

Oh yes. Hes like Newton, except the apple hit Shady on the head.

PRINCESS FOR QUEEN 2020!


----------



## schizopath

A rather special space oddity


----------



## schizopath

Hylight is "so fucking special" that David Bowie made a song about her just like Radiohead made a song about me


----------



## MemphisX3

And the papers want to know whose shirts she wears?


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Hylight is "so fucking special" that David Bowie made a song about her just like Radiohead made a song about me


You're not a creep, guy. You're just from Finland. 

Also; hylight is a girl?


----------



## schizopath

Dreamers
They never learn
They never learn
Beyond, beyond the point
Of no return
Of no return

And it's too late
The damage is done
The damage is done

This goes
Beyond me
Beyond you

The white room
By a window
Where the sun comes
Through

We are
Just happy to serve
Just happy to serve
You


----------



## schizopath

She damn sure is an milf!


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Dreamers
> They never learn
> They never learn
> Beyond, beyond the point
> Of no return
> Of no return
> 
> And it's too late
> The damage is done
> The damage is done
> 
> This goes
> Beyond me
> Beyond you
> 
> The white room
> By a window
> Where the sun comes
> Through
> 
> We are
> Just happy to serve
> Just happy to serve
> You


Tl;dr


----------



## schizopath

Dreamers
They never learn


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> She damn sure is an milf!


What's a milf


----------



## schizopath

Hot mama. 10-25 years older preferably.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Hot mama. 10-25 years older preferably.


10-25 years older than you is just my normal dating pool.


----------



## MemphisX3

The niche excitement of banging a hot mom lost its steam like 10 years ago for me.


----------



## MemphisX3

My new turn on is banging a hot 25-30 something chick THAT IS NOT A MOTHER.


Now that shit is novel and sexy to me these days.


----------



## schizopath

Anal fucking an older women is where its at for me. Younger women have their appeal too but currently its more towards older women.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Anal fucking an older women is where its at for me. Younger women have their appeal too but currently its more towards older women.


I bet sex in Finland is super confusing because the language sounds exactly like grunts and muffled sex noises


----------



## schizopath

Pretty much. I only make noise in sex if I feel like making noise.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Pretty much. I only make noise in sex if I feel like making noise.



Older dude life protip: always make noise . Moan, grunt, talk dirty. Chicks are like dudes. They dont want to fuck a dead fish either.

They dig it.


Also; no offense, but I thought you were gay


----------



## schizopath

Im bi. I dont want to fuck a person who looks like a man if you get me.


----------



## schizopath

I GOT A SOUL BUT IM NOT A SOLDIER


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Im bi. I dont want to fuck a person who looks like a man if you get me.


So Im leaning towards older women and trans women.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> older women


Have you seen some of the nudies that this forum has? NOW THOSE ARE REAL WOMEN AND I WORSHIP THEM IN MY OWN WAY.


----------



## Mysterier

Did you know that Steven Martin is the last living banjo player?


----------



## empeebee

which Steve Martin?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Mysterier

empeebee said:


> which Steve Martin?



Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Have you seen some of the nudies that this forum has? NOW THOSE ARE REAL WOMEN AND I WORSHIP THEM IN MY OWN WAY.


Anytime I ever check the nudie thread all I see is dicks


----------



## MemphisX3

The world turned back on over here and I have been living irl for the last few weeks and its exhausting


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Even as a kid I thought "he telegraphed that kick for a solid 20 seconds. How did he not see it coming and why was there absolutely no attempt to defend.

He handed him that match. Daniel was still a shitty karate guy


----------



## empeebee

Mysterier said:


> Leslie Nielsen.


So definitely not Goldie Hawn then. Whoa, was getting worried Steve Wright might actually be Barbara Streisand. I'd hate for Barbara to be the last banjo player.


----------



## BK38

I'm making Chinese hotpot tonight and the broth is so spicy it would probably be illegal to serve without a waiver in America. I love the shit. I want it to be painful to eat. Apparently the pain response from spicy stuff makes your body release a bunch of endorphins and you get happy feels from eating spicy stuff. Going to the bathroom tmrw is going to suck though, for sure.


----------



## empeebee

Toilet roll in freezer overnight IIRC


----------



## schizopath

Slept maybe 2 hours last night. Few more matches of overwatch and gonna go sleep. Propably getting coke and bupre tomorrow in this biatch!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm making Chinese


reported for racism

in before wuhan related infraction


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> reported for racism
> 
> in before wuhan related infraction



My Chinese food brings all the boys to the yard.

Also, you want racist? Here's some for ya:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My Chinese food brings all the boys to the yard.


...I'll be in your Jacuzzi, eating your Chinese food...

don't mind me






And don't mind my Latino lover I brought with me.


...that feel when BK yells at me to get out of his Jacuzzi and to put my shirt back on...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...I'll be in your Jacuzzi, eating your Chinese food...
> 
> don't mind me
> 
> 
> And don't mind my Latino lover I brought with me.
> 
> 
> ...that feel when BK yells at me to get out of his Jacuzzi and to put my shirt back on...



It all adds to the flava


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It all adds to the flava


*fapping intensifies*

I had some hawt sex yesterday for first time in... at least a week and my nut was so backed up it felt like a ghost leaving me when I came...like I was ejaculating my soul out.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fever for the FLAVA






when he has a better ass than you


----------



## BK38

I've nutted 3 times today, chasing the high. But it's a fruitless effort. Just boredom and loneliness fapping and procrastination fapping because I was meant to start designing a website for a little biz I want to start today. The first was the best and it wasn't even that good either. I should probably wait like 3 days and then the pressure builds and I go for a proper session.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

あなたはどちらのお尻ですか
重要な質問、すぐに返信する、または私の心を壊すことに等しい敬意を失う


----------



## BK38

I want that police lady to arrest me, handcuff me to an uncomfortable chair and slap me around a little, then have her way with me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I've nutted 3 times today, chasing the high. But it's a fruitless effort. Just boredom and loneliness fapping and procrastination fapping because I was meant to start designing a website for a little biz I want to start today. The first was the best and it wasn't even that good either. I should probably wait like 3 days and then the pressure builds and I go for a proper session.


Unless it's been 4+ days I don't even jerk it, I just wait for the fuck.  I'm so ... over myself.  

Even with my hand I don't enjoy it like I just don't.  There's something about FUCC that I NEED.  

[caveman frustrations]


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Unless it's been 4+ days I don't even jerk it, I just wait for the fuck.  I'm so ... over myself.
> 
> Even with my hand I don't enjoy it like I just don't.  There's something about FUCC that I NEED.
> 
> [caveman frustrations]



This has been the longest dry spell ever for me, since I was like 13. I can't wait to get laid again. It has been 10 months Captain. 10 FUCKING MONTHS. *crys*


----------



## Police Detective

BK38 said:


> I want that police lady to arrest me, handcuff me to an uncomfortable chair and slap me around a little, then have her way with me.








TWO FEMALE OFFICERS HAVE BEEN DISPATCHED TO YOUR LOCATION.  

STANDBY, COMRADE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> This has been the longest dry spell ever for me, since I was like 13. I can't wait to get laid again. It has been 10 months Captain. 10 FUCKING MONTHS. *crys*


Yeah it was like 10 hours for me, I can't imagine.  

Let me know when it becomes too much and you just need some lovin'


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah it was like 10 hours for me, I can't imagine.
> 
> Let me know when it becomes too much and you just need some lovin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am frustratingly hungry I was being very good about not eating a lot then I lost my shit and ate like everything and then some ... all I have is meat (I know totes healthy) and some bread... grains and milk so will live off that for like another week before I swallow my pride and stop procrastinating.  Oh fuck and then there's one more thing I need to do and my fuckbrain is all obsessed with ass right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Celibacy is the sixth circle of hell iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> It's only 5 am where cap is, he's probably passed out with crusty cum lips



I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW... that you were half accurate my dick def got wet last night. 

dick got wet
dick got wet
dick got wet
dick got wet
dick got wet
dick got wet
dick got wet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:
			
		

> crusty cum lips



*NSFW*: 










iirc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


>


lol @ "most of them didn't even use a condom"

I remember watching that episode but it is a great clip


----------



## Mysterier

Don't forget to wear a bib.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

A whole fucking race war has broke out since the last time i was on here.... WTF.......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> A whole fucking race war has broke out since the last time i was on here.... WTF.......


----------



## Hylight

city boyz


----------



## Hylight

noddddding ggg.

need drug


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I'm making Chinese hotpot tonight and the broth is so spicy it would probably be illegal to serve without a waiver in America. I love the shit. I want it to be painful to eat. Apparently the pain response from spicy stuff makes your body release a bunch of endorphins and you get happy feels from eating spicy stuff. Going to the bathroom tmrw is going to suck though, for sure.


Omfg jealous as FUUUUUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[deep breathing]


----------



## Hylight

i hear a benzo calling out to me.

clang clang clang go the trolly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i hear a benzo calling out to me.
> 
> clang clang clang go the trolly.


Yeah it had been months and yesterday was so bad I just had to. 

I know that feeling.


----------



## Hylight

Mmmm hmmm 

Are you going to stay nice !


----------



## Hylight

I deceided not to in honor of yours. 

Oh I think I need one rigght now.☹


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah it had been months and yesterday was so bad I just had to.
> 
> I know that feeling.


I had too much the other day. 

So I should still be nice.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> I deceided not to in honor of yours.
> 
> Oh I think I need one rigght now.☹


I had been trying for... the better part of 2 days to mentally readjust and it just wasn't working.  Sometimes I need chemical HALP. 

Right now I could use another 12 hours of sleep 

I am so tired w/o thc


----------



## Hylight

Me too ❤.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i am so tired i have to try to sleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck now i'm hearing bad news x1000000000000000000

need drugs


----------



## Hylight

i one time fell  asleep on a redbull and xanax


----------



## Hylight

i'm crawlin'
and i can't get up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i'm crawlin'
> and i can't get up.


has happened to me on ghb before


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight said:


> i one time fell  asleep on a redbull and xanax



you should try my green, little one, haha


----------



## Hylight

i was drankin but i need something for the pain


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> you should try my green, little one, haha


i can't. i'm using the bluetooth.


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> i'm crawlin'
> and i can't get up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel like am such a junkie


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Anyone else extremely disappointed in ending of original Abyss? 

No madness dick pix


----------



## Hylight




----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> Anyone else extremely disappointed in ending of original Abyss?
> 
> No madness dick pix


I mean.. Its entirety was a disappointment.


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm disappointed that my local corner store no longer sells loose cigarettes. That's like the staple of a legit ghetto. Fuck this; I'm moving to the burbs.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> *fapping intensifies*
> 
> I had some hawt sex yesterday for first time in... at least a week and my nut was so backed up it felt like a ghost leaving me when I came...like I was ejaculating my soul out.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


So fucking uncalled for


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Im bi. I dont want to fuck a person who looks like a man if you get me.


I really dont but I will pretend like I do


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm disappointed that my local corner store no longer sells loose cigarettes. That's like the staple of a legit ghetto. Fuck this; I'm moving to the burbs.


Fr

And its a stupid ass law anyway. If someone wants to buy/sell 1 cig, let em.


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> Fr
> 
> And its a stupid ass law anyway. If someone wants to buy/sell 1 cig, let em.


Nah that would mean people (mostly minorities and immigrants because they are the only ones that get Grant's and loans to open gas stations and stores of the like) are making extra money that old white men aren't getting.

Like dude, you already got the tax money homie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I mean.. Its entirety was a disappointment.


tyvm but I have some gems in there

jose talking about sex is like A++++


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm disappointed that my local corner store no longer sells loose cigarettes. That's like the staple of a legit ghetto. Fuck this; I'm moving to the burbs.


they should *always* sell loose cigs and this has always been my opinion


----------



## Xorkoth

I've been so busy with work and music, I have barely had time to check Bluelight and of course there are like 100 pages I missed.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

in dedication to @BK38


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dear BK38,

My love interest knows how to dance, like square, line, box dancing, waltzing, polka, all that shit.  I NEED TO LEARN.  I have four left feet and an 8 inch dick so naturally I get tripped up and fall over a lot.

TEACH ME PLSssss

Yours truly,
CAPTAIN.HEROINE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Preferably take me into your arms and show me the ropes daddy, and I will be much obliged.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life without shatter is hell
how do you all do it
please someone tell me how to wither away in the breadth of time without realizing it
this hurts so much
please tell me there is an escape button somewhere...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@andyturbo 

andyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyy

how can I live without shatter
thc is necessary
it's a NEED not a *want*
what do i do


----------



## andyturbo

Captain.Heroin said:


> @andyturbo
> 
> andyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> how can I live without shatter
> thc is necessary
> it's a NEED not a *want*
> what do i do



Whats up big man!!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dear BK38,
> 
> My love interest knows how to dance, like square, line, box dancing, waltzing, polka, all that shit.  I NEED TO LEARN.  I have four left feet and an 8 inch dick so naturally I get tripped up and fall over a lot.
> 
> TEACH ME PLSssss
> 
> Yours truly,
> CAPTAIN.HEROINE



I know literally none of those except maybe the Waltz, but I learned that like 10 years ago, so I'm not sure I'm qualified. Try with a basic 2 step and once you've got that down you can start working on the rest. Use your dick as your "training wheels" to prop you up like a tripod if you need to rest or trip.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

andyturbo said:


> Whats up big man!!


not much

getting my dick wet as often as I can

gonna have to impress my love interest with ACTUAL dance moves, not like, oh i'm high so I'm moving my body like this dance moves

which is frustrating because I am cultureless


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I know literally none of those except maybe the Waltz, but I learned that like 10 years ago, so I'm not sure I'm qualified. Try with a basic 2 step and once you've got that down you can start working on the rest. Use your dick as your "training wheels" to prop you up like a tripod if you need to rest or trip.


I'll just screw on some training wheels onto my dick, I like that advice. 

If only they made training wheels big enough for my dick ...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> If only they made training wheels big enough for my dick ...



That should be your signature on your posts imo.


----------



## Hylight

_good morning men and ladies
and everyone _


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BehindtheShadow

I know this is completely random but I have the worst headache ever!


----------



## Hylight

BehindtheShadow said:


> I know this is completely random but I have the worst headache ever!


PRAYERS 
What helps 

i take a low dose of xannie


----------



## Hylight

o.s.

or a coffee

or better an ice pack


----------



## BehindtheShadow

I got nothing to take hey.....
Ice Pack it is


----------



## schizopath

Damn the coke was pure shit. Atleast I got 10mg bupre left.


----------



## empeebee

BehindtheShadow said:


> I know this is completely random but I have the worst headache ever!


That's what happens when you stop drinking.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I feel so unsatisfied



Fuckin ingrate hehe


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *please don’t listen* The best way to get rid of a headache is to get a gun, put it up to...*please don’t listen*
> 
> After that headache gone.
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## schizopath

Im done with coke for the time being.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Im done with coke for the time being.



The blow in Finland is overpriced and shit from what I've heard from my Finn friends...


----------



## schizopath

Pretty much. For the average price of gram I could get over a gram of meth.


----------



## MemphisX3

I got 2 of everything
2 watches
2 chains and
2 pistols
Not just 2 pistols but
2 clips
2 extendos 
Longer than pencils


----------



## schizopath

Long clips look damn good


----------



## empeebee

MemphisX3 said:


> I got 2 of everything
> 2 watches
> 2 chains and
> 2 pistols
> Not just 2 pistols but
> 2 clips
> 2 extendos
> Longer than pencils


2 of everything? Damn boi, bet the ladies lurve you


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Hylight said:


> city boyz


Shiiiit
Less than 5,000 people in my little fart of a town.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

MemphisX3 said:


> I got 2 of everything
> 2 watches
> 2 chains and
> 2 pistols
> Not just 2 pistols but
> 2 clips
> 2 extendos
> Longer than pencils


You got an extra set of eyes i can buy? I wanna get some surgically attached to the back of my head.



schizopath said:


> Pretty much. For the average price of gram I could get over a gram of meth.


Shit is getting pretty close, as far as price between those 2 where im at man. Its fucking outrageous.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sober .... as .... shit .... IT HURTS SHE BURNS MY BRAIN BURNS [this is not fun]


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> sober .... as .... shit .... IT HURTS SHE BURNS MY BRAIN BURNS [this is not fun]



 look here's some tears for you


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

I'm bored, someone come and amuse me, perhaps with a sexy dance of some sort (depending on if you're attractive or not).


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I just want some mfin MEFFFFFFF


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just want some mfin MEFFFFFFF



I would do some, so long as I had someone to get freaky with and some benzos and pot for the comedown. I need to get laid. I'm actually looking pretty good too. Hmpf.


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I would do some, so long as I had someone to get freaky with and some benzos and pot for the comedown. I need to get laid. I'm actually looking pretty good too. Hmpf.


Even if I wanted to relapse, I highly doubt I could find anything here. Our state has gone apeshit on meth dealers lately, everyone is in jail. It is for the best. 

Why are you not able to get laid?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Even if I wanted to relapse, I highly doubt I could find anything here. Our state has gone apeshit on meth dealers lately, everyone is in jail. It is for the best.
> 
> Why are you not able to get laid?



I'm stuck in France and with Mom atm, I could, in theory, get laid if I tried hard enough, but the language barrier is a bitch and it's a little awkward given where I'm living. Think I'll have to wait until I move back to Amsterdam or relocate to Berlin or London. Those seem to be the most likely places. Probably looking at another month or two of celibacy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm bored, someone come and amuse me, perhaps with a sexy dance of some sort (depending on if you're attractive or not).


----------



## BK38

Everytime I crash off the phenibut and booze, I get all these feelz of inadequacy and sadness. I need to make some solid progress tmrw, I need to get rid of the sad feelz. I just took 2mg of lormetazepam so gonna insta-pass out soon. Later BL.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Everytime I crash off the phenibut and booze, I get all these feelz of inadequacy and sadness. I need to make some solid progress tmrw, I need to get rid of the sad feelz. I just took 2mg of lormetazepam so gonna insta-pass out soon. Later BL.


just reading "Lormetazepam" made me jelly

you're not inadequate bb you're loving, you're cute, you have a nice dick and a cute face and a hot body.  Just gotta shake your money maker when it counts IIRC


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> just reading "Lormetazepam" made me jelly
> 
> you're not inadequate bb you're loving, you're cute, you have a nice dick and a cute face and a hot body.  Just gotta shake your money maker when it counts IIRC



Tx Cap. I just want off the sad feelz train. I want to get on the good feelz train again. The one where I wake up excited for my day and the future.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Tx Cap. I just want off the sad feelz train. I want to get on the good feelz train again. The one where I wake up excited for my day and the future.


I don't know why you feel bad coming off the downers because I feel *so good* after a hypnotic benzo that the next day feels even better than being on the drug, then I kinda just go back to normal.

people like me NEED benzos and the doctors who are like "OH THEM DRUGS R BAD MKAY" are SO STUPID and it makes me MAD.

I'm so fucking pissed I NEED MY PILLS and have like 6 left... and they're SO GOOD.  Oh god it's such a good feeling.

I'll probably space them out pretty far.

OH AND I HAVE SHATTER AGAIN FIRST TIME IN DAYS OMG IT'S GOING TO BE LIKE SO GOOD


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't know why you feel bad coming off the downers because I feel *so good* after a hypnotic benzo that the next day feels even better than being on the drug, then I kinda just go back to normal.
> 
> people like me NEED benzos and the doctors who are like "OH THEM DRUGS R BAD MKAY" are SO STUPID and it makes me MAD.
> 
> I'm so fucking pissed I NEED MY PILLS and have like 6 left... and they're SO GOOD.  Oh god it's such a good feeling.
> 
> I'll probably space them out pretty far.
> 
> OH AND I HAVE SHATTER AGAIN FIRST TIME IN DAYS OMG IT'S GOING TO BE LIKE SO GOOD



I don't feel bad. I just come down off the Phenibut and the booze and I'm like oh yeah, reality blows. I wish I had some pot. I'd moderate my use of Phenibut a lot more and prob stop drinking almost entirely. I'm not drinking that much, 1-2 a week, but I tend to go hard. Today was just a bottle of wine but last weekend I had 17 beers in a day (light beer though, like 4.2 %). Meh. The cure for the pain is in the pain as Rumi said. I need to work hard and then I'll be motivated instead of just praying for motivation and getting nowhere really. I NEED DISCIPLINE. I do manage a half-assed workout daily and I made an electronica mix today, but that's just masturbatory stuff, I was meant to be working on a web design for my writing biz. Meh. MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH. Anyhow, new day tmrw. Also, noice titays there.


----------



## BK38

Also, don't be jelly, Lormetazepam is a boring af hypnotic benzo, basically no recreational value besides the knockout power.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I don't feel bad. I just come down off the Phenibut and the booze and I'm like oh yeah, reality blows. I wish I had some pot. I'd moderate my use of Phenibut a lot more and prob stop drinking almost entirely. I'm not drinking that much, 1-2 a week, but I tend to go hard. Today was just a bottle of wine but last weekend I had 17 beers in a day (light beer though, like 4.2 %). Meh. The cure for the pain is in the pain as Rumi said. I need to work hard and then I'll be motivated instead of just praying for motivation and getting nowhere really. I NEED DISCIPLINE. I do manage a half-assed workout daily and I made an electronica mix today, but that's just masturbatory stuff, I was meant to be working on a web design for my writing biz. Meh. MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH. Anyhow, new day tmrw. Also, noice titays there.


oh, yeah, booze and phenibut probably are shit drugs imo I would throw that trash away

stick to benzos

I like alcohol at times but it is very much so shit compared to benzos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Also, don't be jelly, Lormetazepam is a boring af hypnotic benzo, basically no recreational value besides the knockout power.


that is like 99% of why I love them... I GET REAL SLEEP and I wake up feeling like a billion dollars

instead of shit

*fantasizes about the hypnotic benzos*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that is like 99% of why I love them... I GET REAL SLEEP and I wake up feeling like a billion dollars
> 
> instead of shit
> 
> *fantasizes about the hypnotic benzos*



Hehe, yeah, they are good for that. I ran out of Zopiclone and then found this random stash of the Lormetazepams that I randomly squirreled away a year ago. I found them in an old suitcase and was like, score! Too bad they weren't fun benzos like Valium or Xanax or Ativan... Alcohol is trash af, but Phenibut's actually kind of a useful substance to have in the arsenal. Some magical deity of the drugs needs to send me 200 Oxy 5mgs, 200 Adderall IR 20mgs, 4 zips of quality weed, 100g hash, 2 zips Opium, a sheet of acid, a zip of shrooms, 30 240mg mdma pills, 200 10mg Valiums and a zip ok coke and a zip of ket just to have. I can't wait to be gainfully employed again and in a big city so I can start a proper stash again. *crys in small town france*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Hehe, yeah, they are good for that. I ran out of Zopiclone and then found this random stash of the Lormetazepams that I randomly squirreled away a year ago. I found them in an old suitcase and was like, score! Too bad they weren't fun benzos like Valium or Xanax or Ativan... Alcohol is trash af, but Phenibut's actually kind of a useful substance to have in the arsenal. Some magical deity of the drugs needs to send me 200 Oxy 5mgs, 200 Adderall IR 20mgs, 4 zips of quality weed, 100g hash, 2 zips Opium, a sheet of acid, a zip of shrooms, 30 240mg mdma pills, 200 10mg Valiums and a zip ok coke and a zip of ket just to have. I can't wait to be gainfully employed again and in a big city so I can start a proper stash again. *crys in small town france*


oh I totally get nothing out of diazepam, lorazepam type drugs.  lormetazepam seems so heavenly - intermediate acting hypnotic benzos are like the best class of drugs I've ever discovered.  Other than psychedelics and what not. 

you so need to make it out to my neck of the woods because most of that is floating in the air *omp omp omp*

except for THE BENZOS.  Why don't I know degenerate junkie scum who can find benzos?  I don't know ... I guess I outgrew that scene... *CRIES INTENSELY*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh I totally get nothing out of diazepam, lorazepam type drugs.  lormetazepam seems so heavenly - intermediate acting hypnotic benzos are like the best class of drugs I've ever discovered.  Other than psychedelics and what not.
> 
> you so need to make it out to my neck of the woods because most of that is floating in the air *omp omp omp*
> 
> except for THE BENZOS.  Why don't I know degenerate junkie scum who can find benzos?  I don't know ... I guess I outgrew that scene... *CRIES INTENSELY*



mmmmm, sounds good. Amsterdam was great for the MDMA, coke, pot, lsd, shrooms, ket, even pharm dex-amp etc. Opium would probably be kind of tough to find. You can find cheap high grade heroin for sure, but I don't fux with that no mo. Prescription opiates are a bitch to find. You could get Valium np though. Hypnotic benzos never seem to be around, I always got em from a doc for insomnia. Meh. Hold me Cap. Anyways, going to put on a trash movie and pass out. Until tmrw! You made me feel slightly better, so tx for that. Ni ni.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> mmmmm, sounds good. Amsterdam was great for the MDMA, coke, pot, lsd, shrooms, ket, even pharm dex-amp etc. Opium would probably be kind of tough to find. You can find cheap high grade heroin for sure, but I don't fux with that no mo. Prescription opiates are a bitch to find. You could get Valium np though. Hypnotic benzos never seem to be around, I always got em from a doc for insomnia. Meh. Hold me Cap. Anyways, going to put on a trash movie and pass out. Until tmrw! You made me feel slightly better, so tx for that. Ni ni.


Glad to hear you're feeling better.  Remember, you're awesome, and somewhere a French woman is wondering why she isn't getting any either and likely is just waiting for a gentleman like you to come around. 

You'll probably end up touching the same shrink wrapped wedge of gouda at the same time, and she'll give wine pairing recommendations, and before you know it you'll be waking up the next morning with a big grin. 

And she'll have metamorphosed into this...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better.  Remember, you're awesome, and somewhere a French woman is wondering why she isn't getting any either and likely is just waiting for a gentleman like you to come around.
> 
> You'll probably end up touching the same shrink wrapped wedge of gouda at the same time, and she'll give wine pairing recommendations, and before you know it you'll be waking up the next morning with a big grin.
> 
> And she'll have metamorphosed into this...



Mmmm, I'll probably ask her if she wants a bit of my baguette to pair with the cheese...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i need my blue busses
hook up moved to mass for a relationship that turned abusive quickly... shes coming back... yay!
if necessary will aid in her return for blue bars.  
nah... will help her regardless but told her i need my bus ticket connect back. lol
she laughs at me... poor thing. at least we gettin her outta there....


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> i need my blue busses
> hook up moved to mass for a relationship that turned abusive quickly... shes coming back... yay!
> if necessary will aid in her return for blue bars.
> nah... will help her regardless but told her i need my bus ticked connect back. lol
> she laughs at me... poor thing. at least we gettin her outta there....


I'm glad she is able to get to safety


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Tennessee Whiskey cologne is a $10 panty dropper.

Fucking love that shit


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Will def remember _that... _beats the hell outta a $200 eight-ball of powder. 
gonna order that shit right now


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

holymoly sleep is elusive tonight and I have to be up stupid early for a stupid reason, so anyway have got up for a minute and had a huge dab of blue dream shatter with a side order of 30mg temazepam washed down with some oatmilk, should help to remedy the awakeness, sleeeep come to meee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> a huge dab of blue dream shatter with a side order of 30mg temazepam








that actually sounds quite good


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

^^^it's good n getting better.....make that 2 dabs and no.2 was a monster...dammit sticking some heavy dub on and awaiting the temaze drift....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sounds great

i am probably going to get lazy the rest of the day


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> I'm stuck in France and with Mom atm, I could, in theory, get laid if I tried hard enough, but the language barrier is a bitch and it's a little awkward given where I'm living. Think I'll have to wait until I move back to Amsterdam or relocate to Berlin or London. Those seem to be the most likely places. Probably looking at another month or two of celibacy



I've seen in various pornographic films that Europe is littered with women who will fuck you if you wave cash in their face, is this not true IRL?


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

devilsgospel said:


> I've seen in various pornographic films that Europe is littered with women who will fuck you if you wave cash in their face, is this not true IRL?


 
it's all in the wave, a certain er, how to say....flourish?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Grilled cheese and corn on the cob yooooo


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Grilled cheese and corn on the cob yooooo



Fries and hamburger here. Enjoy your meal haha


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Grilled cheese and corn on the cob yooooo


I could eat corn on the cob every meal of every day of my life and never be sick of it 

I've been eating basic bitch food like one meal a day in order to lose weight and it really is working.  The same three friends who told me I looked like I was porking it up also told me I am looking thinner


----------



## Shady's Fox

Crooked senators!


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

Finland criminal system is a joke. Somebody just got under 3 year sentence for murdering his girlfriend.


----------



## schizopath

Wizard and Widsard the dream team


----------



## schizopath

We should mindcraft and milk Daisy to the top of the universe if you know what I mean. Theres profit in female orgams, Ive learned.


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM JUPMIN AROUNDDDDDDD

my fav video i swear


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Well fuck


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> sober .... as .... shit .... IT HURTS SHE BURNS MY BRAIN BURNS [this is not fun]


Just be grateful it doesnt burn when you pee. ;]


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> AM JUPMIN AROUNDDDDDDD
> 
> my fav video i swear


Joe "I beleive you" Rogan


----------



## on.my.way🌿

How's everyone doing?


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre and seeing a few friends. You?


----------



## Hylight

sorry off topic, or a little delayed to it. 

_"Lormetazepam is not approved for sale in the United States or Canada. It is licensed in the UK as 0.5 and 1 mg. . . " _

it sounds too short dosing anyway. short lasting 
benzo i think ? 
why the no approval i wonder ?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

schizopath said:


> Some bupre and seeing a few friends. You?



That sounds nice! I've fucked up my life a few weeks so just got out of benso withdrawals, now im actually kinda enjoing life, smoking a joint on the balcony with one of my cats


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> sorry off topic, or a little delayed to it.
> 
> _"Lormetazepam is not approved for sale in the United States or Canada. It is licensed in the UK as 0.5 and 1 mg. . . " _
> 
> it sounds too short dosing anyway. short lasting
> benzo i think ?
> why the no approval i wonder ?



No idea, but it just knocks me out and I get maybe a little bit of skeletal relaxation before it does. It doesn't strike me as a very recreational substance. I can't remember where I got my Lormetazepam, definitely from a doctor, but it was either the Netherlands or here in France... I can see it being useful for coming down to get some sleep after stims though.


----------



## Hylight

_@ wrapped wedge of gouda_

That was the most romantic thing ever.
I am going to remember that forever. ♡
I am.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

that's so weird, but after an energy 
drink it made kind of more sense.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Just be grateful it doesnt burn when you pee. ;]


Eh it's about the same.  You go to a clinic and get your pills.


----------



## Hylight

I have never had so much anxiety trying _not _
to take an everyday average ordinary super strong prescription benzo xanax before.

My pain level is so hurt right now . It's really bad.
I think _I might have _pulled a muscle in my arm from working. Maybe.  I did do some hard work with my now weak arms .

But I hurt so bad I might risk taking that benzo just to hope it will help out with more pain tolerance. 

I want to go to the Lake for the day and am worried that it might be reckless. Maybe an edible will help my pain. 

I want to float around at the lake but I don't want to blackout the day and endanger our awesome time. 

I'm sure the benzo wouldn't really hurt though. 
I just want to get rid of this agonizing pulled muscle pain in my arm that I am able to move a little easier now. 

I wasn't on any kind of medication when I pulled my arm when working but if it isn't medication related, I might not have much longer to go now. 

Remember brian may i hurt my back in the garden and john ritter i just want to lay down a bit because I am so tired. . . . and never woke up aagain. That kind of feeling.

Awe f it just take the benzo hy.

But but I'm frightened and do not want to ruin the day _even _if I am in pain. loooooool.

Okay, this bud better work. 






oh yeah I'm supposed to be in recovery.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If xanax is too strong get some valium.  It's a lot weaker.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> If xanax is too strong get some valium.  It's a lot weaker.





Captain.Heroin said:


> If xanax is too strong get some valium.  It's a lot weaker.


Correct DOCTOR CAPTAIN the most wisest on the planet right now. If only we could write our own scripts right now.
I Love you DOCTOR CAPTAIN, CAPTAIN DOCTOR however I keep trying and trying with strength right now.
Oh yes, and my fuckin wrenched pulled hurt arm. Knotted nutted needed a valium.

I LOVE MY CAPTAIN DOCTOR FOREVER.

Sorry I am sad. ☹

I still like you bunches so much though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's OK I am sad too.


----------



## schizopath

Valium is the correct benzo for a longtime use


----------



## Hylight

at least i can relate. . . . . 



. . . . . . . i am stiff too 🎙


----------



## schizopath

Do you know what else is stiff? KEH HEH.


----------



## Hylight

i thought xanax was _longer _! 

he heeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaa aghhhhhggggggggggg

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> I have never had so much anxiety trying _not _
> to take an everyday average ordinary super strong prescription benzo xanax before.
> 
> My pain level is so hurt right now . It's really bad.
> I think _I might have _pulled a muscle in my arm from working. Maybe.  I did do some hard work with my now weak arms .
> 
> But I hurt so bad I might risk taking that benzo just to hope it will help out with more pain tolerance.
> 
> I want to go to the Lake for the day and am worried that it might be reckless. Maybe an edible will help my pain.
> 
> I want to float around at the lake but I don't want to blackout the day and endanger our awesome time.
> 
> I'm sure the benzo wouldn't really hurt though.
> I just want to get rid of this agonizing pulled muscle pain in my arm that I am able to move a little easier now.
> 
> I wasn't on any kind of medication when I pulled my arm when working but if it isn't medication related, I might not have much longer to go now.
> 
> Remember brian may i hurt my back in the garden and john ritter i just want to lay down a bit because I am so tired. . . . and never woke up aagain. That kind of feeling.
> 
> Awe f it just take the benzo hy.
> 
> But but I'm frightened and do not want to ruin the day _even _if I am in pain. loooooool.
> 
> Okay, this bud better work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah I'm supposed to be in recovery.


Kratom


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am awake and alive, again... yay i guess


----------



## Hylight

Lady, when i get back from the lake 
I am writing a poem for Da Ladeeeeee 
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
Okays.

I am over three weeks _off _however.

more _off _that is


----------



## schizopath

Hylight + writing a poem = perfection


----------



## Hylight

schizo the best ever just waiting to happen poetry with a twisted lime 
eww yah 
carbonation with a bursted straw

are we still in Love, of course. ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Captain.Heroin

both your guys writing is good

i can't do much right now - am in pain OWWowww it'll pass though

this is like a 1 out of 10 so it's really like nothign


----------



## Hylight

amazing place how sweet you are


----------



## Mysterier

_La petite mort. La petite boner._


----------



## devilsgospel

Ya boy's all G'd out call me Theo Von


----------



## schizopath




----------



## devilsgospel

I'm about to date rape myself with some G in my beer and my right hand

You could call me a romantic


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I am internally restless and simultaneously stagnant.


----------



## schizopath

Aah, the glorious effects of ssri and snri.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am internally restless and simultaneously stagnant.


the lockdown / pandemic does not help of course

I take it you're staying busy with the family?  How are they doing?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am internally restless and simultaneously stagnant.



Relate to this hard.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am internally restless and simultaneously stagnant.


miss you !! ♡


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> miss you !! ♡


Miss you too teeny


----------



## BK38

Gonna go for lunch at a family friend's place tmrw. My buddy William makes awesome homemade sake and we'll get lit, talk a bunch of shit and maybe do some archery (he makes his own bows too). Should be fun, hope it doesn't rain like crazy though.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Gonna go for lunch at a family friend's place tmrw. My buddy William makes awesome homemade sake and we'll get lit, talk a bunch of shit and maybe do some archery (he makes his own bows too). Should be fun, hope it doesn't rain like crazy though.


lit it !!! ♡


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> lit it !!! ♡


----------



## schizopath

Im gonna watch the old Daredevil movie. Borrowed it from my friend today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> (he makes his own bows too)


sounds like he's good w/ his hands


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> sounds like he's good w/ his hands



Yep, he's an expert wood-worker  haha


----------



## Hylight

f'n doctors. i'm going to talk to dr zan real soon and dr val too.
and dr hyo cone head dummies. 
big dummiezzz.  i am dyin here


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Im gonna watch the old Daredevil movie. Borrowed it from my friend today.



Watch the series on Netflix homie


----------



## schizopath

Ive seen it. It was good but I wanna watch this movie cause I cant remember anything of it. Its the directors cut edition.


----------



## schizopath

Gnight ladies and gents and she


----------



## BK38

I'm committing pasta-cide. I've had more than 600 grams of pasta between the pho noodles and the mushroom pasta yday... That's a lot of carbs yo.


----------



## BK38

My life is fucking boring atm, why would anyone give a fuck about how much pasta I've had. I disgust myself. Ignore my comments about pasta/noodle consumption. I'm a hair's breadth away from full-on mid-life crisis old lady facebook posting.


----------



## w01fg4ng

or a 2009 post about the flying spaghetti monster


----------



## JackoftheWood

BK38 said:


> My life is fucking boring atm, why would anyone give a fuck about how much pasta I've had. I disgust myself. Ignore my comments about pasta/noodle consumption. I'm a hair's breadth away from full-on mid-life crisis old lady facebook posting.


Still more interesting than what I'm doing most days, which is to say pretty much nothing.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Still more interesting than what I'm doing most days, which is to say pretty much nothing.


I post all the time about what I'm cooking and show photos of my plants. I am the poster lady for old lady Facebook statuses.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm committing pasta-cide. I've had more than 600 grams of pasta between the pho noodles and the mushroom pasta yday... That's a lot of carbs yo.


I keep getting thinner with the magic of eating almost nothing 

pasta sounds like... so good..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> why would anyone give a fuck


Wrong attitude to have in the lounge:  Everyone gives a fuck about everything here.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Wrong attitude to have in the lounge:  Everyone gives a fuck about everything here.



gives a condescending  "mmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## BK38

I just popped a couple of those useless hypnotic benzos and am going to bed. I gotta get up early to catch a train. Latahz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> gives a condescending  "mmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


...DON'T BE LIKE THAT, BABY...

...I CAN CHANGE...

...YOU KNOW I'M BETTER THAN HE IS IN BED, WHY YOU DO THIS TO MY HEARTTTTTttt


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...DON'T BE LIKE THAT, BABY...
> 
> ...I CAN CHANGE...
> 
> ...YOU KNOW I'M BETTER THAN HE IS IN BED, WHY YOU DO THIS TO MY HEARTTTTTttt



I won't let you break my heart again. You'll just go back to your latino-lover-bottoms. I know you and your callous heart.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> useless hypnotic benzos


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>


----------



## w01fg4ng

That's real


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

do you remember when the lounge was an endless stream of boxy gifs

pepperridge farm remembers


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> do you remember when the lounge was an endless stream of boxy gifs
> 
> pepperridge farm remembers


Definitely sounds like better times to me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Definitely sounds like better times to me.


Can we like bring back GONE WITH THE WIND though






This is pretty much my life with me on the left and my lover on the right except I don't have the balls to say that and leave him


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Wrong attitude to have in the lounge:  Everyone gives a fuck about everything here.



This is probably the only thing I'll ever agree with you on


----------



## devilsgospel

Succinic semialdehyde dehydrogenase deficiency - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I'm reading about this disorder that causes endogenous GHB and GABA to build up in your blood because your body can't properly break it down. Would be amazing if it didn't eventually ravage your body like it does.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Can we like bring back GONE WITH THE WIND though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much my life with me on the left and my lover on the right except I don't have the balls to say that and leave him


It's not about catching him.  It's about love and love lost.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> love lost


you would think so imo but no

that is the sucky part

iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng

OMG benzo sex is the ultimate one night stand drug


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> OMG benzo sex is the ultimate one night stand drug


Honestly I like to fuck, get my nut off then take a hypnotic it's like

fuccck yes

especially if you crush some beers with it like the last time I took one

oh man that was a good day... I can't wait until it's like next month to take one.  I'm trying to space it out by like a month because, blah, and like, better drugs, ya know.  And only six left before I break down and find a way to get more.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I drank 2 monsters and my heart is exploding. I can't believe I used to slam half grams 

Jesus this shit is poison


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I drank 2 monsters and my heart is exploding. I can't believe I used to slam half grams
> 
> Jesus this shit is poison








...half grams of speed?  Holy wtf?


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> I drank 2 monsters and my heart is exploding. I can't believe I used to slam half grams
> 
> Jesus this shit is poison



I feel you. I can hardly drink 2 cups of coffee in a row without having a panic attack, yet I used to stay up for a week at a time on speed and LSD. I'm sure those binges had a hand in the neurological damage that causes that tho...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> I feel you. I can hardly drink 2 cups of coffee in a row without having a panic attack, yet I used to stay up for a week at a time on speed and LSD. I'm sure those binges had a hand in the neurological damage that causes that tho...


Yep, speed and those damn swarms from the gas station I took 2 at a time for years


----------



## Tubbs

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yep, speed and those damn swarms from the gas station I took 2 at a time for years


Lol.... yeah, thats pretty common... most I ever did was a .7, and I drank monster like water in those days.... amazing I didn't have a stroke.


----------



## MemphisX3

I never sid get on the monster or red bulls or speed ever for that matter but god damn if I'm not hooked on the coffee.

Cant shake it


----------



## Tubbs

I love me some good coffee, only stim in my life anymore.


----------



## MemphisX3

Tubbs said:


> I love me some good coffee, only stim in my life anymore.


Coffee is the cats meow


----------



## MemphisX3

Somebody give me some mushrooms plzkthx


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have a sheet of acid, will that do?


Is that rhetorical


----------



## Coxenormous

Lol FIRST TOME PLAYING MW missions


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Y’all failed with this witching hour. Boo booo


Salem Witch Trials?!?! Let’s hunt dem’ dirty Witches! Jk I  Witches


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes, let’s also kill all those damn dirty Indian savages.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes, let’s also kill all those damn dirty Indian savages.
> 
> I like how you think? Like the French! I surrender!


You’re right if they keep borrowing our horses and weapons... we’ll never win this war!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Correct, I’ve reading about the French and Indian war, and the Indians hitched their carts to a country that ALWAYS surrenders.
> 
> Talking about you France, to which they replied, “I surrender (in French)”!
> 
> —Wizard


The video I linked is a great example


----------



## Coxenormous

I was thinking that general time period Indians. When Salem was built was 1626, they don't put this in history but Indians started Rioting & raiding Colonist groups for resources in 1622 and did for many years to come lol


----------



## Coxenormous

They were fighting 2 battles at once. You had to worry about British & Indian tribes at the same time basically.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> France had/has no business being in America! wooo, you guys have a city ‘Quebec’ in fucking Canada (America junior) Bravo making Canadians assholes.
> 
> What are you gonna do France, surrender? Sounds about right.
> 
> Dirty ass French wieners.


This isn't France, but it's funny.


----------



## DopeM

Tubbs said:


> I love me some good coffee, only stim in my life anymore.


Pussy.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck Japan too. Didn’t the Americans have to nuke them twice, killing countless souls, because Emperor Hirohito refused to surrender.
> 
> At least the French know when they’re beaten (every time), but it took two nuclear bombs on two different occasions to show that stupid Empire they lost and finally surrendered. I wish they acted more like the French, a lot of lives would’ve been saved.
> 
> **don’t give the wizard a history book**


I've Aced history, and I have 3 World Book Dictionaries. Uploading a pic of one now I keep on my Computer Desk


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck Japan too. Didn’t the Americans have to nuke them twice, killing countless souls, because Emperor Hirohito refused to surrender.
> 
> At least the French know when they’re beaten (every time), but it took two nuclear bombs on two different occasions to show that stupid Empire they lost and finally surrendered. I wish they acted more like the French, a lot of lives would’ve been saved.
> 
> **don’t give the wizard a history book**


I'm pretty sure we bombed Japan with nuclear bombs as a show of power to the USSR.  Harry Truman was a vile, confused, human being.  It's well documented by now that Japan would've folded if they knew Russia was ready to put a boot on their neck, but what does the u.s. industrial military complex do?  Destroy the lives of MILLIONS of people as demonstration to an ally at the time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> France had/has no business being in America! wooo, you guys have a city ‘Quebec’ in fucking Canada (America junior) Bravo making Canadians assholes.
> 
> What are you gonna do France, surrender? Sounds about right.
> 
> Dirty ass French wieners.


France has no business anywhere IIRC


----------



## DopeM

They belong in my drawing room iirc and in my liquor cabinet imho


----------



## DopeM

They didn't surrender directly after the second bomb either.

It wasn't until the Soviets broke their public Japanese neutrality act and acted on their nefarious agreement with the u.s.a. & u.k. in yalta, that the Japanese finally surrendered.


----------



## DopeM

He was still a god to those people until he got on the radio and let them hear his voice. 

Even gods let bad shit happen to gods ppl and they still keep following.


----------



## DopeM

That's the thing with the religious types, they'll dig in and hold onto their beliefs long after it's shown that Jesus was just a brown man who loved mankind, or that "God" is just a tiny little Japanese man with a well maintained mustache, or that incantations are just words set to placebo effect.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Pussy is right. People can’t say that shit without being called a pussy.
> 
> Also, did you go to the hospital when you got COVID? What a pussy thing to do.
> 
> Waaa, I got coronavirus, waaa I can’t breathe... bla bla bla grow up and die like a man!


----------



## Coxenormous

Jesus was a Bastard (Man without a Father)


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Speaking of Japan, I wonder if anybody will ever drop another nuke......

No telling how powerful one would be nowadays. I enjoy watching the nuclear test footage archives on YouTube. Something about it is just entrancing to watch.  

I think if the world was ever going to be hit with an asteroid, once all the worlds governments knew it was all going to end-theyd just start pushing red buttons and blowing us all off the map before it even got here.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is my new wand I’m making for myself, found at the creek. I wish all of you could come and camp out at my magical home/creek.
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> Jesus was a Bastard (Man without a Father)


that's humble


----------



## Hylight

where that at ?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

5 white guys drive by in a row.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What type of vehicles were they in?

Trucks!


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hamilton, Ohio *amphitheater *


Wow, you are close to mountains too 
and Corbin KY 


one of my favorite places ever


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hamilton, Ohio *amphitheater *



you have allot of grass


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just a funny observation.

I agree with yah.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me too, TBH.


----------



## schizopath

OH MY GOD, it seems that I have gotten fucking scabies. NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Damn dude.

Can you see the bugs or are the microscopic?

Google said they're 2 inches long.


----------



## schizopath

Ive had it before and I can see those tunnels on my arms. Ive had it before and earlier this week I thought it was just from the opiate itch but now I can see that its scabies.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I thought it was an STD, TBH.


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, Jesus did have a father whose name was Joseph, poor, poor, poor Joseph. Dude needs a lot more props than we give.
> 
> Thank you St. Joseph for raising that bastard child!
> 
> —Wizard



The first recorded cuckold in history.

I guess if you're gonna get cuck'd, it's best for it to happen from your God. ©

Surprised pornhub hasn't been on this yet.


----------



## DopeM

Alol @ the polysubstance junkie thinking he's got bugs in his arms.  Bro, that's an abcess.

The only thing from D.A.R.E. that ever came true was watching an IV meth user scratch herself to shit looking for "bugs"


----------



## DopeM

Tabernac!


----------



## schizopath

Naa, FINLAND! Ive propably gotten the scabies this week when my friend did too much heroin and rested on my bed. After having it once it starts immediately.


----------



## Coxenormous

Holy shit I just lone wolfed battle royal and came first out of 26 squads lmao 





>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> Alol @ the polysubstance junkie thinking he's got bugs in his arms.  Bro, that's an abcess.
> 
> The only thing from D.A.R.E. that ever came true was watching an IV meth user scratch herself to shit looking for "bugs"


Fuck off, these are spiders. 0.3-0.5mm long. Im gonna post you a picture when I get home.


----------



## schizopath

Please tell me this aint scabies


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## w01fg4ng

I was once told was I'd get warts on my hands if I masturbated.  Conspiracy theory?


----------



## schizopath

Sip sip sipping on orphan tears


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## 6am-64-14m

Got two Os and gonna shatter one.
pictures at 11


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you develop warts with your transgressions?


_I _did but rubbed right back off again.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

w01fg4ng said:


>


Damn, John Goodman lost alot of weight.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Shatter bag....


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Nice re-up



MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Damn, John Goodman lost alot of weight.


But did you see Rosanne on the right?  Crazy huh


----------



## schizopath

Just got me an private doctor time on monday.


----------



## devilsgospel

I miss the days of drunken public executions, that's like my dream job.


----------



## schizopath

Gorecore?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is my new wand I’m making for myself, found at the creek. I wish all of you could come and camp out at my magical home/creek.
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


That is awesome  I love making walking sticks!

We finally have a camping trip planned for August, last year we went camping for my 2 year olds birthday in August, it looks like it may become a tradition. So much FISHING


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## MemphisX3

Is crunk dead:

[ ] yes.             [ ] absolutely not

[ ] I am too uneducated/uncool/uncultured to understand what it is that is asked of me.



Fill it out guys. I need for the crunk census


----------



## schizopath

I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO!


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> the Harry Potter fiasco [2011]
> 
> —Wizard


I remember. Almost lost my hope in being an Widsard. Luckily I didnt give up!


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I find and make twirling sticks, like a drummer does. It helps with ADHD and if wielded by a wizard sparks and shit fly out of it. I’m going with a twirling stick though, not a magic wand,  sound’s too rapey for those that suffered through the Harry Potter fiasco [2011]
> 
> —Wizard


yes beautiful. 
we make back corner fences with those sticks and all too. make wood stove fires with chunks of wood.
ya, but the wood fence sticks are way kewl.. ♡


----------



## schizopath

I think we esoteric Wizards are on a class of our own


----------



## schizopath

Thats what guns are for. To kill zombies.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^ I really hope ‘on and on’ reverberates through their meth addled, fucking piece of shit, that throws my kids pictures on the tracks. Those people are zombies and need to be killed as such.


Will you be alright ?? ♡


----------



## Hylight

are they jealous of you.

they shouldn't be in your house.

isn't your wife mad !


----------



## BK38

Man! That was a pretty fuckin fun day. Steaks on the grill, bunch of homemade plum sake, some archery (turns out I'm a pretty good shot), designing a race car with my buddy's kid on some app and teaching him the basic principles of aerodynamics and looking at some of the photography his ol' lady does and it was good. Man, I forgot how good human contact is    I also have like 1kg of fresh cherries from their yard and 3 bottles of that plum sake that they pushed onto me! Score!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady ft Psycho Realm, any HH artist/listener dream..

Maybe, there's a maybe.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

schizopath said:


> Thats what guns are for. To kill zombies.


Got damn right my ninja.......(proceeds to puff on giant cigar)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



This is the opposite of my vibe rn. Got a lot of love to giiiiiivvvveeee


----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Got damn right my ninja.......(proceeds to puff on giant cigar)


Im currently picking up some dope for the zombie killing rampage


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Are you microwaving my heart???


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Are you microwaving my heart???


no. heart is best in a slow cooker


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

Feeeeling so funkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Someone stap meeeeeeeeeeee *hip thrusts vigorously and perhaps gratuitously*


----------



## Hylight

IKR !! 

key lime pie with extra creamy whip cream is good !!


----------



## schizopath

Squirt all over me please


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> IKR !!
> 
> key lime pie with extra creamy whip cream is good !!



Key lime pie, summertime, is sublime! Uh! The good vibes just keep coommmmmiiiiin, On no drugs besides ze booze and I feel GUD. Let's gettit!


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> l over me please


Can't sleep !?

close to huggie wuggiez time for

are you alright ?


----------



## Hylight

wiz


----------



## schizopath

Im doing good hey. Waiting for the middleman to bring my gabas. 

You?


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Im doing good hey. Waiting for the middleman to bring my gabas.
> 
> You?


yes, lime and squirt loooool

Thnxx


----------



## schizopath

Its only ten a clock. I got some chicken fingers for the night.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Its only ten a clock. I got some chicken fingers for the night.



Got a chicken in the oven...literally, wish i had a chickie on slow burn though in a different way. *Disco fever intensifies*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mal3volent

What you know about some fried morels and blackberry cobbler?


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> What you know about some fried morels and blackberry cobbler?



Morels, shallots, white wine in a lil stew pot with a couple fresh baguettes on the side... You and you friend are gonna be ready to hit the town after killing a few lbs....mmmm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Morels, shallots, white wine in a lil stew pot with a couple fresh baguettes on the side... You and you friend are gonna be ready to hit the town after killing a few lbs....mmmm


PLS FEED ME

I am losing my mind over weight loss attempts PLS rip some baguette off the loaf and feed me while we sip wine pls... omg... I am wasting away


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS FEED ME
> 
> I am losing my mind over weight loss attempts PLS rip some baguette off the loaf and feed me while we sip wine pls... omg... I am wasting away



I'd cook you a primo meal and get some handsome boi that has been captured by my charm and is now my slave boy to feed you hand to mouth. We'd both laugh while we sip our pinot grigio as we both get sucked off by the Cali chicka you hooked me up with and the international playboy I hooked you up with  ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'd cook you a primo meal and get some handsome boi that has been captured by my charm and is now my slave boy to feed you hand to mouth. We'd both laugh while we sip our pinot grigio as we both get sucked off by the Cali chicka you hooked me up with and the international playboy I hooked you up with  ♥ ♥ ♥


I would be in the corner wondering wtf happened with my life as I eat chocolate covered pineapple from the chocolate fountain located in the living room. I would also be critiquing the horrible choice in carpet decor


----------



## schizopath

CHOCOLATE RAIN!


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'd cook you a primo meal and get some handsome boi that has been captured by my charm and is now my slave boy to feed you hand to mouth. We'd both laugh while we sip our pinot grigio as we both get sucked off by the Cali chicka you hooked me up with and the international playboy I hooked you up with  ♥ ♥ ♥


You are very reckless if you hook up with a chick that CH had hooked you up with but yolo and all that...


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


No


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> You are very reckless if you hook up with a chick that CH had hooked you up with but yolo and all that...



I dunno why, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you don't get laid often or it has been a long, long time.


----------



## schizopath

My face is falling off
face is fallling off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I dunno why, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you don't get laid often or it has been a long, long time.








got laid last night, loving it


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> got laid last night, loving it



I need to get laid, I'm both happy for you and jealous, but also, not so much because I prefer ze female variety. I know if I downloaded and turned on Grindr in this little ass French town, I'd be getting blown within an hour.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> getting blown within an hour.


sounds about right

you're the only dude I would trust in all of France though TTYTT so def don't do that lul


----------



## BK38

Gawd damn, I'm so funky n friskaaaaaaaaaaaaay tonight. CAN'T BE STOPPED.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah that's where i am except i will probably hit up my buddy tonight

thx for the pm


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah that's where i am except i will probably hit up my buddy tonight
> 
> thx for the pm



Shall I give @mal3volent some love or nah? I am such a whore tonight. Too much love to give. Hear that BL I am a whore and proud!


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I am such a whore tonight. Too much love to give. Hear that BL I am a whore and proud!


We call it a "fuckboy" over here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Shall I give @mal3volent some love or nah? I am such a whore tonight. Too much love to give. Hear that BL I am a whore and proud!


yes and maybe tell a sexy story

i like sexy stories


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

I want to dannnnnnnnnncccccccccceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I want to dannnnnnnnnncccccccccceeeeeeeeeeee


gonna start a gofundme to get you a mailorder russian wife and a few points of mdma


----------



## schizopath

Try this


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Try this



Exactly my vibe rn  Nice call


----------



## schizopath

Glad you were feeling it. I headbanged to it too. But think Im off to bed, gnight all.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Glad you were feeling it. I headbanged to it too. But think Im off to bed, gnight all.



nini


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Its only ten a clock. I got some chicken fingers for the night.


morning platter


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so very *angst* over running low on the thc

am gonna self-implode and cry about it for a while probably


----------



## schizopath

Damn, bupre and gaba makes me feel so good.

Hoping to score some of that good shit tomorrow.


----------



## Hylight

^^ no, you're fine !
Capitan


----------



## schizopath

More than fine. Come join me in the bed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Damn, bupre and gaba makes me feel so good.
> 
> Hoping to score some of that good shit tomorrow.


i sure loves me a benzo but I can't afford how much I eat on it *FATSHAME*

I can't wait until I have my skinny body back...


----------



## schizopath

Iirc meth is the goat medicine for losing weight


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I used to eat anything on benzos. Gaba aint that bad for eating and as I dont even smoke weed anymore my weight has been around 60kg for a long while now. Gained 5kg from antipsychotics at the start.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am so very *angst* over running low on the thc
> 
> am gonna self-implode and cry about it for a while probably



  now could be seriously depressed, but reduced. brain damaging bad xanax habit.
feelin a little alright but not 
too well right now 

oh i need energy and something organic so that 
i don't have to panic. 

Feel Better *♡*

the weather seems hotter than ass right now. ♡high♡


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Yeah, I used to eat anything on benzos. Gaba aint that bad for eating and as I dont even smoke weed anymore my weight has been around 60kg for a long while now. Gained 5kg from antipsychotics at the start.


hi do you stay up all night. i do that too .


----------



## Hylight

the benzo was soo good yesterday it cured my crippling muscle cramping. 
oh ya.
it's some bad shit. very very bad. 
but the muscle cramp wasn't very good either.
that was so scary. 

i definitely have to switch to valium.
before xans murders me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Iirc meth is the goat medicine for losing weight


[GETS EMOTIONAL] don't you think I know that *SOBS*   

personal reasons mean satan has told me that nasty drugs like that are off limits



has been a long time and my body would like shed 10 lbs like no one's business if I could just HAVE A TASTE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> now could be seriously depressed, but reduced. brain damaging bad xanax habit.
> feelin a little alright but not
> too well right now
> 
> oh i need energy and something organic so that
> i don't have to panic.
> 
> Feel Better *♡*
> 
> the weather seems hotter than ass right now. ♡high♡


i am quite happy i have only taken a benzo like once in ... wow like. ... 3 months or so maybe longer

but it's not good for me and i need to get back on them pills


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am quite happy i have only taken a benzo like once in ... wow like. ... 3 months or so maybe longer
> 
> but it's not good for me and i need to get back on them pills


oh prescription xanax is medicinal for me.
utIit's very relaxing. 
then when i stop i cramp up duh. that's why i need medicine. 
yup, just kill me now. 
when i ask the doctors here now for pain management. they have this stare worse than someone in a dope coma. and they don't know.
yet. 
this is the weirdest universe that could ever be imagined.  need to be on  medication just to be here. i'm done with all of this. and then i can't be because i get such bad cramps it hurts to breath. like fuck bad and a xanax benzo cures it. so its too strong i need valium. too. now. i don't care. i am all for free enterprise.


----------



## Hylight

*LOVE *


----------



## BK38

I STILL WANT TO DANCE MFers. YOU WILL NEVER KILL THE DANCE WITHIN ME.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> oh prescription xanax is medicinal for me.
> utIit's very relaxing.
> then when i stop i cramp up duh. that's why i need medicine.
> yup, just kill me now.
> when i ask the doctors here now for pain management. they have this stare worse than someone in a dope coma. and they don't know.
> yet.
> this is the weirdest universe that could ever be imagined.  need to be on  medication just to be here. i'm done with all of this. and then i can't be because i get such bad cramps it hurts to breath. like fuck bad and a xanax benzo cures it. so its too strong i need valium. too. now. i don't care. i am all for free enterprise.


i hope you find pain relief that works for you


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> I STILL WANT TO DANCE MFers. YOU WILL NEVER KILL THE DANCE WITHIN ME.



You crazy kid
yo leave us pls

like u try way too hard for a steel clamp

remember what bk means?

and what do you thought? you thought that streets fall asleep?

you thought that your parents slapped you for nothin..' tssssssss


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> You crazy kid
> yo leave us pls
> 
> like u try way too hard for a steel clamp
> 
> remember what bk means?
> 
> and what do you thought? you thought that streets fall asleep?
> 
> you thought that your parents slapped you for nothin..' tssssssss



Hey fuck you Shady, can't keep a steel clamp down. I was made for clamping it down. I could give a fuck about the street, you don't know me. Also, I fucked your Mom, for a minute, she was too loose, so i gave up about a minute in.


----------



## devilsgospel

^ word. I think

Man this GHB has me ALL horned up


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i hope you find pain relief that works for you


i do. i take xanax for it and then i cramp up two days after i take it. so i get scared and quit.

no i mean the pain.

and then life  is turning into a cunt. what am i supposed to do. now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> ^ word. I think
> 
> Man this GHB has me ALL horned up



I know Vice has a bad light, I don't deny but still this shit holds heads up..

Nahh


----------



## Hylight

^^ heartbreaker


----------



## Hylight

im glad xor is alright


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> and then life  is turning into a cunt. what am i supposed to do. now.


poetic and so true to life right now for many of us

stay strong hun


----------



## mal3volent

*HAVE IT YOUR WAY WITH BK *


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> I know Vice has a bad light, I don't deny but still this shit holds heads up..
> 
> Nahh




Interesting video, I actually don't know a lot about G except it's relationship to alcohol and the naturally occurring neurotransmitters. Truthfully I'm tired of drinking all the time and sought it out as an alternative, which I recognize is a lateral move at best. I'm gonna try to find more info about it. I didn't know people are really out there dying off of it like they are apparently.


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> Interesting video, I actually don't know a lot about G except it's relationship to alcohol and the naturally occurring neurotransmitters. Truthfully I'm tired of drinking all the time and sought it out as an alternative, which I recognize is a lateral move at best. I'm gonna try to find more info about it. I didn't know people are really out there dying off of it like they are apparently.



Go on green, listen Shady..


----------



## Hylight

FO  REEAOW


----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


> FO  REEAOW



fuckin lol hylight you crazy gurl


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> no, most of the pictures they stole blew away and others subsequently run over by a train. I’ll be fine, those motherfuckrs that did that are far from alright.



sorry all friends


----------



## BK38

I am a burning ball of energy. I have so much love and fire to deliver to the world. It's painful. I am but a vessel. I am also on no drugs but having actual social contact today and a bunch of booze. Fuck you all if you doubt that I am gonna be a shooting star.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I dunno why, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you don't get laid often or it has been a long, long time.


Yea I dont know why either


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


That's my type of girl


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I dunno why, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you don't get laid often or it has been a long, long time.


Also, that was uncalled for and you need to apologize.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I dunno why, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you don't get laid often or it has been a long, long time.


I'm just saying....any female that is with CH I would jsut safely assume was kidnapped 



JUST SAYIN'


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I need to get laid, I'm both happy for you and jealous, but also, not so much because I prefer ze female variety. I know if I downloaded and turned on Grindr in this little ass French town, I'd be getting blown within an hour.



... youre french....explains a lot


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Also, that was uncalled for and you need to apologize.



NO, I stand by it. You haven't been laid in forever and I fault you for it.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> ... youre french....explains a lot


I'm not French, but I am in France, in any case, you're nothing more than the scum on my cock, bitch.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'm not French, but I am in France, in any case, you're nothing more than the scum on my cock, bitch.


You should stay there. We dont need you.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'm not French, but I am in France, in any case, you're nothing more than the scum on my cock, bitch.


You're a butt face


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> You should stay there. We dont need you.



Lol. Need me where? Your scum hole? No thx, k bye.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> NO, I stand by it. You haven't been laid in forever and I fault you for it.


You should write a novel.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Lol. Need me where? Your scum hole? No thx, k bye.


No like, america.....or reality.  Neither want nor need you


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> You should write a novel.



I am, it's a never-ending story, it's about the number of STDS your mother has and the number of losers that have left her, I'm thinking of calling it : "A MemphisX3 tale"


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I am, it's a never-ending story, it's about the number of STDS your mother has and the number of losers that have left her, I'm thinking of calling it : "A MemphisX3 tale"


No one would buy that book. You should keep it to stuff you know about. Like dude buttholes and stuff.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38: MY COLLECTION OF MAGICAL DUDE BUTTHOLES I WENT TO FRANCE TO FIND


----------



## MemphisX3

CH would buy every copy


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> I am a burning ball of energy. I have so much love and fire to deliver to the world. It's painful. I am but a vessel. I am also on no drugs but having actual social contact today and a bunch of booze. Fuck you all if you doubt that I am gonna be a shooting star.



i'd put that fire out boy


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> No one would buy that book. You should keep it to stuff you know about. Like dude buttholes and stuff.



Right, no one would buy that book, it's a major downer; much like your life. The dirtiest male asshole is still cleaner than your background. Give up in this battle of wits, you're outgunned.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re from France, how do you say the French words, “Clammy balls” in French? I assume that should be a common phrase for those filthy French dickheads.



My Francais ain't that good I'm afraid.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I am, it's a never-ending story, it's about the number of STDS your mother has and the number of losers that have left her, I'm thinking of calling it : "A MemphisX3 tale"





BK38 said:


> Right, no one would buy that book, it's a major downer; much like your life. The dirtiest male asshole is still cleaner than your background. Give up in this battle of wits, you're outgunned.


If that's what you need to feel good about yourself....sure. you win.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Right, no one would buy that book, it's a major downer; much like your life. The dirtiest male asshole is still cleaner than your background. Give up in this battle of wits, you're outgunned.


Can I borrow your coloring book?


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re from France, how do you say the French words, “Clammy balls” in French? I assume that should be a common phrase for those filthy French dickheads.


See....he gets it.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Can I borrow your coloring book?



You're right, I give in, it's like arguing with a fucking troglodyte. You are the very embodiment of the Dunning-Krueger effect. You are the antithesis of intelligence. You can have your victory, while I eat a chicken sandwich and think about how much better my life has been and always will be. In short, suck it.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38: How to down others anonymously on the internet to satisfy your drugged inflamed ego in attempts to convince yourself and others that you're superior.

Like a how to be a clueless cunt for dummies


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> You're right, I give in, it's like arguing with a fucking troglodyte. You are the very embodiment of the Dunning-Krueger effect. You are the antithesis of intelligence. You can have your victory, while I eat a chicken sandwich and think about how much better my life has been and always will be. In short, suck it.


Why the fuck are you even thinking about an internet stranger?


----------



## MemphisX3

Seriously if I was there in that shitty french city you're in with you I would punk and bully you for your chicken sandwhich


----------



## BK38

lol. Ditto. Me? I'm just fucking with an inferior intelligence in this soup we call life, just for the hell of it. Now for that Chicken sammich...


----------



## mal3volent

Has anyone had that Popeyes chicken sammich yet? I kinda want to try it now that the hype has gone down


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> lol. Ditto. Me? I'm just fucking with an inferior intelligence in this soup we call life, just for the hell of it. Now for that Chicken sammich...


If you say so


----------



## CFC

where r the pics? no battle is complete without semi-nudes of dudes


----------



## BK38

You'd get punked with your stupid bravado so fast it would make your head spin in FR in any proper hood. Me? I could navigate any in the US. You're so ignorant you don't know how ignorant you are.


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> Has anyone had that Popeyes chicken sammich yet? I kinda want to try it now that the hype has gone down


Yea it's not all that great but popeyes is the shit anyway


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> You'd get punked with your stupid bravado so fast it would make your head spin in FR in any proper hood. Me? I could navigate any in the US. You're so ignorant you don't know how ignorant you are.


You already said I won. Why are you carrying on and such?


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> You'd get punked with your stupid bravado so fast it would make your head spin in FR in any proper hood. Me? I could navigate any in the US. You're so ignorant you don't know how ignorant you are.


Wtf are you even talking about? Proper hoods navigating the US....dude are you on drugs


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> You already said I won. Why are you carrying on and such?



Didn't mate, but that speaks to your intelligence.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Didn't mate, but that speaks to your intelligence.


You are, you're on fucking drugs


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> You're right, I give in, it's like arguing with a fucking troglodyte. You are the very embodiment of the Dunning-Krueger effect. You are the antithesis of intelligence. *You can have your victory,* while I eat a chicken sandwich and think about how much better my life has been and always will be. In short, suck it.


That was like 3 minutes ago you degenerate


----------



## mal3volent

Bk...are you on fucking DRUGS man wtf


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> Bk...are you on fucking DRUGS man wtf


Ikr


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> Bk...are you on fucking DRUGS man wtf


See, guv, bruv, bruh, bruddah, beudro we all see it and we are all concerned @BK38


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


> Has anyone had that Popeyes chicken sammich yet? I kinda want to try it now that the hype has gone down



not sure how i feel about u potentially betraying the colonel for ur chicken


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Can we all agree, fuck a bunch of France @BK38. Let’s get you out of there, maybe GoFundMe?


No, leave him there. That's his punishment for being a bitch


----------



## mal3volent

The only way to get drugs out of your bloodstream is to suck them out through the tip of your peen.


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> The only way to get drugs out of your bloodstream is to suck them out through the tip of your peen.


Good thing for @BK38 ; hes got plenty of practice on others


----------



## BK38

Gosh, everyone got so _serious_. I've simply entered my combative stage of drunk. Also, the sarcasm was implied re the victory @MemphisX3


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Gosh, everyone got so _serious_. I've simply entered my combative stage of drunk. Also, the sarcasm was implied re the victory @MemphisX3


Well you're speaking to a lower form of intelligence so you will have to speak matter of fact. Idiot.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude, you all are a bunch of raffle tickets or somethin

So sarcasm doesn't matter.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Well you're speaking to a lower form of intelligence so you will have to speak matter of fact. Idiot.



ok then, let me be blunt. i'm better than you in any sense you care to name.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CFC said:


> not sure how i feel about u potentially betraying the colonel for ur chicken


southern gentlemen in white suits are frowned on in America atm


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Gosh, everyone got so _serious_. I've simply entered my combative stage of drunk.


I would have never guessed as your responses seem to come from a sane, rational, sober person....


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Dude, you all are a bunch of raffle tickets or somethin
> 
> So sarcasm doesn't matter.



He's aliveeeee! How's freedom?


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Dude, you all are a bunch of raffle tickets or somethin
> 
> So sarcasm doesn't matter.



indeed, the only thing that matters is looks


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> ok then, let me be blunt. i'm better than you in any sense you care to name.


I do know you got me on sucking dick...


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> southern gentlemen in white suits are frowned on in America atm



I'll just say it: KFC IS OVERRATED


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> I'll just say it: KFC IS OVERRATED


They should send all the KFCs over to france with the rest of the pussies that never want to fight wars and have permanent white flags in their windows


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I do know you got me on sucking dick...



Lol, is the irony not lost on you in terms of interpretation?


----------



## mal3volent

Don't be mad @CFC ... there are other fast food joints that make better more authentic southern fried chicken ... look up bojangles and Lee's famous recipe


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Lol, is the irony not lost on you in terms of interpretation?


Explain in detail


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I do know you got me on sucking dick...


you 2 should just fuck and adopt a baby already. we're talking about chicken here. k


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


> Don't be mad @CFC ... there are other fast food joints that make better more authentic southern fried chicken ... look up bojangles and Lee's famous recipe



yeah kfc is kinda pants, but still... nostalgia or summin


----------



## BK38

I "got you" on sucking dick? As in I turned you on to something? It's ok, you're already excellent at sucking.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you 2 should just fuck and adopt a baby already. we're talking about chicken here. k


I am also talking about @BK38



You're gonna give me props on that one kid


----------



## CFC

where's @Blowmonkey ? hope he's not drowned in a dyke


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I "got you" on sucking dick? As in I turned you on to something? It's ok, you're already excellent at sucking.


I dont understand


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I dont understand



Nothing new then?


----------



## mal3volent

@CFC I wish I could take you to bojangles youd bust a nut


----------



## MemphisX3

CFC said:


> where's @Blowmonkey ? hope he's not drowned in a dyke


Were you always CFC here? I feel like I have asked you before...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> indeed, the only thing that matters is looks



No Cmment.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Nothing new then?


I'm not following you at all...is there anyway you could present me with a flow chart


----------



## CFC

MemphisX3 said:


> Were you always CFC here? I feel like I have asked you before...



yes i've always been the same tragic haze of ozone pollution


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


> @CFC I wish I could take you to bojangles youd bust a nut



i wonder if they have them over here in limeyland


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm not following you at all...is there anyway you could present me with a flow chart



Maybe look at your family lineage? It's more or less a straight line?


----------



## MemphisX3

CFC said:


> yes i've always been the same tragic haze of ozone pollution


That sounds exhausting


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Maybe look at your family lineage? It's more or less a straight line?


Dude that went way over my head


----------



## CFC

CFC said:


> i wonder if they have them over here in limeyland



a quick search suggests no


----------



## MemphisX3

CFC said:


> a quick search suggests no


Gus' fried chicken is easily the best southern fried chicken.


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> i wonder if they have them over here in limeyland


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Dude that went way over my head



Again, I thought you'd be used to it by now. Sort of a constant dull ache of non-understanding? No?


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Again, I thought you'd be used to it by now. Sort of a constant dull ache of non-understanding? No?


You're gonna have to break that down for me


----------



## BK38

U DUM. ME SEE U TRYING TO TROLL IN RESPONSE TO NOT BEING SMERT. IZ OK.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> U DUM. ME SEE U TRYING TO TROLL IN RESPONSE TO NOT BEING SMERT. IZ OK.


Could you dumb that down for me


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Could you dumb that down for me



Got a mirror perhaps?


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Got a mirror perhaps?


Layman's terms, please.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Your a black man:


Lol tf did I just watch?

"We would have heat if they sold it at Macy's" was the best line


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Layman's terms, please.



God damn, you really think i don't know what you're doing? Thinking you've achieved some kind of over-arching or meta victory by playing stupid and getting me to waste my drunken typing? God damn. You need to up your game. Ok, want me to break it down for you? You're too dumb to actually come up with a decent response and enter a battle of wits. You will respond with another question or plead further ignorance, thinking that you're "winning" because you think i don't know about your dumb defense mechanism.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> God damn, you really think i don't know what you're doing? Thinking you've achieved some kind of over-arching or meta victory by playing stupid and getting me to waste my drunken typing? God damn. You need to up your game. Ok, want me to break it down for you? You're too dumb to actually come up with a decent response and enter a battle of wits. You will respond with another question or plead further ignorance, thinking that you're "winning" because you think i don't know about your dumb defense mechanism.


What makes you think I am intelligent enough to comprehend all that



TL;DR


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> God damn, you really think i don't know what you're doing? Thinking you've achieved some kind of over-arching or meta victory by playing stupid and getting me to waste my drunken typing? God damn. You need to up your game. Ok, want me to break it down for you? You're too dumb to actually come up with a decent response and enter a battle of wits. You will respond with another question or plead further ignorance, thinking that you're "winning" because you think i don't know about your dumb defense mechanism.



but, like, if there r no rules to the battle of wits, doesn't that mean he's basically found a successful tactic?


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> God damn, you really think i don't know what you're doing? Thinking you've achieved some kind of over-arching or meta victory by playing stupid and getting me to waste my drunken typing? God damn. You need to up your game. Ok, want me to break it down for you? You're too dumb to actually come up with a decent response and enter a battle of wits. You will respond with another question or plead further ignorance, thinking that you're "winning" because you think i don't know about your dumb defense mechanism.


I'm gonna need you to shorten that WAY up and then put pronunciation keys at the end of each word


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> but, like, if there r no rules to the battle of wits, doesn't that mean he's basically found a successful tactic?



Probably, in the sense that I'm wasting my time, yeah, he has won I guess. Given my time is more valuable than his, drunk as a skunk or not... Yeah, any "victory" I would attain would be pyrrhic in nature.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> God damn, you really think i don't know what you're doing? Thinking you've achieved some kind of over-arching or meta victory by playing stupid and getting me to waste my drunken typing? God damn. You need to up your game. Ok, want me to break it down for you? You're too dumb to actually come up with a decent response and enter a battle of wits. You will respond with another question or plead further ignorance, thinking that you're "winning" because you think i don't know about your dumb defense mechanism.


What makes you think I'm gonna lower myself to argue with a drunk?


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> Probably, in the sense that I'm wasting my time, yeah, he has won I guess. Given my time is more valuable than his, drunk as a skunk or not... Yeah, any "victory" I would attain would be pyrrhic in nature.



what did u drink tonight?

i'm having to drink vicariously atm since trying to be sober and whatnot


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> What makes you think I'm gonna lower myself to argue with a drunk?



I find it hard to believe that you could actually "lower" yourself.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I find it hard to believe that you could actually "lower" yourself.


And yet...here we are


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> what did u drink tonight?
> 
> i'm having to drink vicariously atm since trying to be sober and whatnot



Way, way too much homemade plum sake. I am a wee bit fucked up atm, soon to go to bed. It's 4am here...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I am a burning ball of energy. I have so much love and fire to deliver to the world. It's painful. I am but a vessel.


lol when bk starts to sound like me it's time for them bzd's

lorMEtazepam pls


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> And yet...here we are



Yep, you and me in the ABYSS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*[stuck in the abyss]*


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Yep, you and me in the ABYSS


I am the abyss


----------



## BK38

T_h-3-A+b+y+s+s


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> Way, way too much homemade plum sake. I am a wee bit fucked up atm, soon to go to bed. It's 4am here...



oh nice! never had any but it looks like my kinda drink.

i shud b asleep too - 3am here in londresville


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I am the abyss



Yes, we are one.


----------



## MemphisX3

CFC said:


> oh nice! never had any but it looks like my kinda drink.
> 
> i shud b asleep too - 3am here in londresville


Thats a weird time zone change. What weird part of the US are you in?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Thats a weird time zone change. What weird part of the US are you in?


London UK

not us


----------



## MemphisX3

Is londersville somewhere in maine?


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Thats a weird time zone change. What weird part of the US are you in?



London I reckon


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> London UK
> 
> not us


Oooooooooh my bad. I'm of much lesser intelligence than most so you will have to forgive me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yes, we are one.


----------



## CFC

MemphisX3 said:


> Is londersville somewhere in maine?



Lundun taan innit mate. Boring old brexity blighty


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> London I reckon


There really is a london tn and that place sucks. Its for real like the movie deliverance it's got a population of like 1000 and even the white people hate white people there


----------



## MemphisX3

CFC said:


> Lundun taan innit mate. Boring old brexity blighty


Yalls queen is sexy


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> Lundun taan innit mate. Boring old brexity blighty



Iz alright blood, we're all a bit daft and well past the witching hour innit?


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> There really is a london tn and that place sucks. Its for real like the movie deliverance it's got a population of like 1000 and even the white people hate white people there


I had a tan and they looked at me sideways


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Oooooooooh my bad. I'm of much lesser intelligence than most so you will have to forgive me


you are good brahhh


----------



## devilsgospel

I am a quantum ghost imprinted on a temporal field stretched over a dying rock

Can't wait to go full Phillip K Dick when I'm older and have the entire circular history of time beamed into my head by an omnipotent AI from another dimension


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when I think I'm doing so well by not dabbing as much

... and I still go thru a gram in about 3 to 4 days


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> I am a quantum ghost imprinted on a temporal field stretched over a dying rock
> 
> Can't wait to go full Phillip K Dick when I'm older and have the entire circular history of time beamed into my head by an omnipotent AI from another dimension



what if u've died and already been uploaded into a computer ala Black Mirror?


----------



## MemphisX3

devilsgospel said:


> I am a quantum ghost imprinted on a temporal field stretched over a dying rock
> 
> Can't wait to go full Phillip K Dick when I'm older and have the entire circular history of time beamed into my head by an omnipotent AI from another dimension


I'll take whatever he got


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> what if u've died and already been uploaded into a computer ala Black Mirror?


this life is just an illusion and I can't wait to break free

but my dick was nice though iirc and so were the drugs, good family and friends too, #blessed


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


>



that's surprisingly triggering ttytt


----------



## BK38

Fuck ok, I'm done abyss. I'm tired and I can already feel the hangover to come tmrw, which might kill me. Nini, be well one and all. We are one you fucking degenerates (even Memphis).


----------



## MemphisX3

That reminds me.....wtf are my shrooms guys....I asked for them shits like 13 pages back


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Fuck ok, I'm done abyss. I'm tired and I can already feel the hangover to come tmrw, which might kill me. Nini, be one and all. We are one you fucking degenerates (even Memphis).


I accept your apology


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I accept your apology



blow me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> that's surprisingly triggering ttytt


*bongrip* sorry I couldn't hear you over the sounds of a blow torch and thc inhalation

[cough] 🌬


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

Sweet dreams abyss.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


i bet you all them populations put together < than london uk

but what do i know


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> i bet you all them populations put together < than london uk
> 
> but what do i know



you're such a size queen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you're such a size queen


guilty

as

charged


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> guilty
> 
> as
> 
> charged



liquor store guy only wears gray sweatpants, it's on purpose trust me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> liquor store guy only wears gray sweatpants, it's on purpose trust me


he prolly freeballin' in them

inside every guy is a very cocky showoff


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


>


All bumfuck places, I'm sure.


----------



## BK38

Is it weird that I felt bad about leaving the abyss with angsty vibes? Probably. Now I'm really gone (literally, I was gone long ago):


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Is it weird that I felt bad about leaving the abyss with angsty vibes?


that's normally how we leave it iirc






imma have to invest in more sweatpants ttytt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> it's on purpose trust me


free balling in sweatpants is international for "i need you to pull this thinly waistbanded garmet and suck"


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> he prolly freeballin' in them
> 
> inside every guy is a very cocky showoff



it's perfect really... your boss can't say shit,thats sexual harassment...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> it's perfect really... your boss can't say shit,thats sexual harassment...


yeah but how else he gonna get that promotion

gotta let him work the sausage for a pay raise iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if you act like you don't like it but still get off they like to promote you with this odd smile

it works trust


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> i bet you all them populations put together < than london uk
> 
> but what do i know


London has roughly the same population as NYC..
I'd bet all those communities combined, plus the entire states of Kansas and Nebraska<London.


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> London has roughly the same population as NYC..
> I'd bet all those communities combined, plus the entire states of Kansas and Nebraska<London.



whatever happened to "it's not about the size it's about how you use it" ? Eh ?


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> whatever happened to "it's not about the size it's about how you use it" ? Eh ?


It didnt apply to reality, so we discarded.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> whatever happened to "it's not about the size it's about how you use it" ? Eh ?


gonna wait another hr or so then prolly try for *booty




*


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> what if u've died and already been uploaded into a computer ala Black Mirror?



Fair question, but follow me on this: what if YOU died and were already uploaded into a simulation and I'm part of the program?

Or

I'm the last real person on Earth and you're trying to machine-ify me like the machines from the Matrix?

Or

I'm incredibly high on drugs?


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Fair question, but follow me on this: what if YOU died and were already uploaded into a simulation and I'm part of the program?


Make me the girl in the red dress and maybe get me some of that steak Ralph Cifaretto had.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

feelin' good

doin' good

fuckyea

headbangs


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Make me the girl in the red dress and maybe get me some of that steak Ralph Cifaretto had.



You're assuming you would be anyone else??


----------



## schizopath

Im one of those super codeine metabolizers and I just might score some today!


----------



## schizopath

All drugs iirc work on enzymes and supe codeine metabolizers get more out of the codeine than casual people


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> All drugs iirc work on enzymes and supe codeine metabolizers get more out of the codeine than casual people


Shortly put, it works 50-100% better


----------



## w01fg4ng

mal3volent said:


> Has anyone had that Popeyes chicken sammich yet? I kinda want to try it now that the hype has gone down


I did for the first time about a week ago.  The hype is real.  Do it.  This is coming from someone who tends to avoid popeyes at all costs.

Bojangles is God Tier
KFC is overrated
The only thing keeping Popeyes out of Shit Tier is the new sammich


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


>



More shockingly for youse Yanks, *London, Ontario* is far larger than all of them put together. Is this proof once and for all that Canadians are the best Americans?


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> More shockingly for youse Yanks, *London, Ontario* is far larger than all of them put together. Is this proof once and for all that Canadians are the best Americans?



are you racist against Mexicans?


----------



## Hylight

yeah its so cold here this morning my dabz are frozen


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Shut up, Canada is America junior, eh! You know what I’m talking aboot?


how's the weather in hio.
is it perfect as always ? 
i love summer ♡


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> On the other hand, London, Kentucky, ugly ass toothless strippers there. Their c-section bellies are bigger than their tits. Negative stars for London, Kentucky. The same for Paris, Kentucky.


i know i love the mountains si much but the weather is bad.


----------



## Hylight

i need codeine and coffee
or death

i better go get some sugar


i like swimming with fish


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> On the other hand, London, Kentucky, ugly ass toothless strippers there. Their c-section bellies are bigger than their tits. Negative stars for London, Kentucky. The same for Paris, Kentucky.



Got a shitty backwoods ass state? Throw some European names in it, that'll fool people.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


> are you racist against Mexicans?



... and what about the Inuit!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

woke up w/ huge boner

mornin' all


----------



## schizopath

Hey Wizard, you remember the big Inuit conspiracy (1984)? That shit was wild.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Not sure, does it have something to do with treasure?


Im still not totally sure about it. That just might have been their "grand plan".


----------



## schizopath

"I appear to be addicted"


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> pics or doesn’t count


lul

if i had pics i would share with bk and mal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s hot! Hot Hot Hot showwwwwww it tooooo meeeeeeee


I assure you my boner.jpg has been posted here before... I would but am too tired and woke up to a slew of things to do including try to forget about nightmares.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

france bailed out airlines ~ 17 bil

idiotic move I don't want to see here [but apparently already did around 50 bil ], but hey, at least they'll still have planes to fly BK38 to me when they can :D :D :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I see you


#roofcameras


----------



## Shady's Fox

am angry


----------



## BK38

It may be dumb, but I'm going to take a bunch of lormetazepam in the hopes that maybe there's some kind of recreational value to it. I'm hungover as shit and I guess the worst that'll happen is that I'll fall asleep (it's literally a hypnotic benzo for that purpose, but I want to see if it's fun, like when you take Ambien and stay up)...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It may be dumb, but I'm going to take a bunch of lormetazepam in the hopes that maybe there's some kind of recreational value to it. I'm hungover as shit and I guess the worst that'll happen is that I'll fall asleep (it's literally a hypnotic benzo for that purpose, but I want to see if it's fun, like when you take Ambien and stay up)...


I don't know what dosage equivalent is like from personal experience, but like 2 to 4mg should be enough... how much are you taking?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't know what dosage equivalent is like from personal experience, but like 2 to 4mg should be enough... how much are you taking?



I'm thinking 3 or 4 mg. Roughly equivalent to 15-20mg diazepam. It seems it's quite strong as a hypnotic from what I've read, but it doesn't have super strong anxiolytic properties, which is a bit of a shame. It's supposedly a stronger hypnotic than lorazepam and temazepam. Apparently you can't get it in 'merica.


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> Make me the girl in the red dress and maybe get me some of that steak Ralph Cifaretto had.


You little whoaaar


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'm thinking 3 or 4 mg. Roughly equivalent to 15-20mg diazepam. It seems it's quite strong as a hypnotic from what I've read, but it doesn't have super strong anxiolytic properties, which is a bit of a shame. It's supposedly a stronger hypnotic than lorazepam and temazepam. Apparently you can't get it in 'merica.


You want to fight me? Because I'll have you know that I am a green belt in jujitsu. Good luck if we ever really engage in hand to hand combat lol


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Knock that devil talk off


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> You want to fight me? Because I'll have you know that I am a green belt in jujitsu. Good luck if we ever really engage in hand to hand combat lol



Bitch please, I've been practicing Rexkwondo since middle school.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't know what dosage equivalent is like from personal experience, but like 2 to 4mg should be enough... how much are you taking?



Oh shit, I just double checked the equivalence, it seems it's more like 1mg lormetazepam to 10mg diazepam. So shit, just took basically 40mg of diazepam equivalent. We'll see if I pass out or have fun, will report back. Maybe I'll do a trip report, there doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Bitch please, I've been practicing Rexkwondo since middle school.


My bad. I want no beef my guy. Its your world; I'm just living in it


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> My bad. I want no beef my guy. Its your world; I'm just living in it


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Knock that devil talk off


The devil aint gonna waste any time in negative feelings. Thats an purely human mistake.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> The devil aint gonna waste any time in negative feelings. Thats an purely human mistake.





MemphisX3 said:


> Knock that devil talk off



I would appreciate it if yall didn't speak for me


----------



## schizopath

Where my dope at


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

YASSsSsssss so happyYY


----------



## Shady's Fox

my tears dropped on my cimbalom


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> YASSsSsssss so happyYY


Why’s that?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Why’s that?


Video game related joy. 

how are you doing Mr. Soso?


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Video game related joy.
> 
> how are you doing Mr. Soso?



he's busy kicking some Scrawny  antifa  Ass
gotta defend the dignity of mr Churchill


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Scrawny  antifa  Ass


10/10 would bang again


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@ghostandthedarknes - giving little wings a try stoned is good. I mean you know, i can follow it better the third time so it gets better.


----------



## Coxenormous

Damn....   



]


----------



## Shady's Fox

I had such a grey fuckin day, while y'all postin videos and shit, youtubing 24/7..

nothin bad btw, what else to do

anyhow

i had an ugly ass dawn. I couldn't do anything, I don't feel sad or something but I was a mess. I couldn't get any kills in Rainbow Six Siege, I dropped my glass while I was washin, twice, haha and I burnt my fuckin pizza because I had to go to buy cigars and I met with a friend and from there I spent 1,5h iirc rite and I was told that my delivery will come in 1 week because reasons reasons on their deaths. The bright side of this whole shit it's that I got to smoke my green and yeah, that's weird, it's like why would you do that, rite


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> I had such a grey fuckin day, while y'all postin videos and shit, youtubing 24/7..
> 
> nothin bad btw, what else to do
> 
> anyhow
> 
> i had an ugly ass dawn. I couldn't do anything, I don't feel sad or something but I was a mess. I couldn't get any kills in Rainbow Six Siege, I dropped my glass while I was washin, twice, haha and I burnt my fuckin pizza because I had to go to buy cigars and I met with a friend and from there I spent 1,5h iirc rite and I was told that my delivery will come in 1 week because reasons reasons on their deaths. The bright side of this whole shit it's that I got to smoke my green and yeah, that's weird, it's like why would you do that, rite


----------



## JackoftheWood

These strange and almost fantastically two days have resulted in me being invited to be a guest on somebody's podcast.


----------



## Xorkoth

Coxenormous said:


> Damn....
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Lil Baby... lol


----------



## Xorkoth

I Died Pissing Like a Mexican Apple Logger

..Is how I remember the names of the musical modes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

first meal of the day yusss


----------



## Mysterier

Say one nice thing about me and I will let you in.


----------



## w01fg4ng

You have festive cheeks


----------



## Mysterier

w01fg4ng said:


> You have festive cheeks


----------



## w01fg4ng

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Say one nice thing about me and I will let you in.


Your clothes are easily nicer than any clothes I have iirc


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> Your clothes are easily nicer than any clothes I have iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


> Say one nice thing about me and I will let you in.


They call me Bond.... James Bond...


----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


> Say one nice thing about me and I will let you in.


I also forgot... I got the beer!


----------



## Mysterier

Coxenormous said:


> I also forgot... I got the beer!


----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


>


My mans!


----------



## Coxenormous

*Plays Irish music*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## lawlessness

I walked by my roommates door and hear the tv say " we found the victims penis" . Now im sitting here stressed out cuz I already dont know him well


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s a fungal infection. Topical anti-fungus
> Scabies, the gift that keeeeeeps on great giving.  Use over-the-counter:
> 
> Clotrimazole, sold under the brand name Canesten among others, is an antifungal medication. It is used to treat vaginal yeast infections, oral thrush, diaper rash, pityriasis versicolor, and types of ringworm including athlete's foot and jock itch.
> 
> It happens to the best of us.
> 
> —Wizard


Are you sure its just some fungal infection?


----------



## schizopath

Might score some ultra rare fentanyl pills. RIP


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Might score some ultra rare fentanyl pills. RIP



I wouldn't bother. It's pretty shitty and has short legs with high risk of OD. Stick to the heroin imo. Also, are you really gonna trust press pills that may not be mixed properly where the difference between life and death is little micrograms? If you go ahead, make sure you aren't alone when taking it and have Narcan handy...


----------



## schizopath

No they are pharma grade fent pills for cancer patients. Im also tryna score me some speed so lets see who this goes. Gonna sign my new lease in some odd hours.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> No they are pharma grade fent pills for cancer patients. Im also tryna score me some speed so lets see who this goes. Gonna sign my new lease in some odd hours.



Ah, that's better, but I'd still use caution. Anyhow, Fent is a bit of a shit drug ime. Brief rush and then you're knocked out. Don't really get the nice euphoria and nod like you do with H...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDM which makes me throw up brown or fentty.

Probably both.

What's up Europe.


----------



## schizopath

Yo. Tryna score something.


----------



## BK38

Trying to work up the motivation to clean my room and eating cherries... so not much going on in this part of Europe.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm hold up my arms for the 3 pointer.

Is it a fake?

Try to juke me out, football scrub.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Trying to work up the motivation to clean my room and eating cherries... so not much going on in this part of Europe.



What good does cleaning do aside from keep your immune system low?

Organization only.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> What good does cleaning do aside from keep your immune system low?
> 
> Organization only.



It's a psychological thing. It needs organizing too. It's not really dirty or anything. Just doing something productive might get me to a place where I'll exercise tmrw and actually sit down to work and write some emails I need to. It tends to snowball. Starting small and simple helps me sometimes is all.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ahh, makes sense.

I more likely scare myself to do shit.

Like.. OH FUCK! I just remembered! Or, Wow... NOW it's dirty. And i go into fight mode.


----------



## schizopath

Im scheduled to have a meltdown from not finding any drugs


----------



## schizopath

The meltdown is now rescheduled to next week cause Im about to score some amphetamine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

morning all


----------



## Shady's Fox

I love girls who wear heels


----------



## Shady's Fox

like a silver fox..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ya but is such a double standard if u won't


----------



## Captain.Heroin

even if shady wore heels, it wouldn't be weird






just shoes iirc

it's not like he's wearing mascara like *erich generique*


----------



## Shady's Fox

am sweatinnnn


----------



## Shady's Fox

lick my filthy ankle

that's it

now lemme squash that pimple

mechanic soul


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> am sweatinnnn


assuming you are working out?  if so good for you

i need to get my body moving more (I WAS SO ACTIVE and it is SO HARD to do that during "LOCKDOWNwithmyCOCKDOWN2020")


----------



## Shady's Fox

he was so active

let's see what he's saying yonowhatamsayin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

After COVID is over I'm going to rescue BK38 in a blimp


----------



## Shady's Fox

sluts in silk dancin in my space ship..

the clandestine passenger


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> "I appear to be addicted"


when did you start taking drugs !?
what did you take !?


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s what it looks like, fungal dermatitis on your hands. It’s pretty common.
> 
> Are you washing your hands a lot. Sometimes getting rid of natural oils on your hand, or if your hands sweat a lot you’ll get that. Use some butenafine hydrochloride 1% lotion first, if it becomes troublesome, ask a doctor. It doesn’t look herpetic but just yeast or fungus dermatitis.


alcohol or periwipe will cure it 
look into it ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> "I appear to be addicted"


i appear to be abducted


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> i appear to be abducted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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



are you MALfunctioning ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> are you MALfunctioning ?


I might be

haven't had my covfefe and hamberders yet

I'm very hungry I only eat about 1 meal a day, I wake up starving every morning and drink water to feel more full for several hours

I am losing weight ... this is real work compared to using meth I WANT METH SO BADLY JUST TO LOSE THE WEIGHT JUST A LITTLE



i hate this I want to cryyYYYY


----------



## mal3volent

It's okay bb if you want a hamberder I'll get you a goddamned hamberder...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> It's okay bb if you want a hamberder I'll get you a goddamned hamberder...


a man who can get me a meal = win

It's pretty sad every guy I'm with will buy me a meal, they know I'm the fuck up who needs help (and is the thinner one normally)... one guy I like is thinner than me but will still normally buy the food...

Never be afraid to ask a guy out - the least he can do is say no and the most he can do is break your heart, but if it was never meant to be it's like your heart is already broken

a lesson I learned, sorely, last year...

brb spiritual pain 

CAPTAIN.HEROINE'S PLAYBOOK

1) he has a job
2) he has enough $ for fun and a few meals
3) he thinkin about u
4) ...
5) profit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw sometimes he won't date you but he'll still want that blowjob

*the more u know **


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> After COVID is over I'm going to rescue BK38 in a blimp



You can rescue me, but _not_ in that second-hand-Epstein-blimp. God knows how much urine and old man semen has been doled out on that thing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You can rescue me, but _not_ in that second-hand-Epstein-blimp. God knows how much urine and old man semen has been doled out on that thing.


Hey I got a YYYYUUUUGE discount.  They practically paid me to fly away in it, as long as I was willing to burn any leftover videos.  I didn't bother watching them, probably should have mailed 'em into the deep state but, a deal's a deal.


----------



## BK38

I need to be freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. God I need to find a job and get out of this sinkhole I've been in. Tmrw I am back to kicking life's ass (which is what I've said for like the past 2 months, but now I MEAN it).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk so racist cuz he like oh just cuz he a white guy in a trump blimp means he racist

no gurl I hijacked this thing and pushed Pence and his boyfriend out of it, and I kept their lube


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk so racist cuz he like oh just cuz he a white guy in a trump blimp means he racist
> 
> no gurl I hijacked this thing and pushed Pence and his boyfriend out of it, and I kept their lube



It's probably jizz from murdered ethnic children that Pence and his bf kept in giant putrid vats that they ladle out into crystal glasses for eternal youth, I'd inspect that "lube" thoroughly before using it.


----------



## BK38

You're right Captain, life is a coffin. I think I am slowly morphing into you.


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> ethnic


ARE YOU INSINUATING I SHOULD DISCRIMINATE?  HOW DARE U


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ARE YOU INSINUATING I SHOULD DISCRIMINATE?  HOW DARE U



Yes, only in the sense that you should be prejudiced against using lube from deep-state actors stolen from unknown blimps and formerly owned by J Epstein... It's not ethically sourced ethnic children semen.... if there is such a thing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It's probably jizz from murdered ethnic children that Pence and his bf kept in giant putrid vats that they ladle out into crystal glasses for eternal youth, I'd inspect that "lube" thoroughly before using it.


ttytt Pence is a terrible person and I can't wait for him to get shot

I'm on this anti-violence kick but WOULD DEF CONTRIBUTE TO THEIR LEGAL FEES i want my country back


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ttytt Pence is a terrible person and I can't wait for him to get shot
> 
> I'm on this anti-violence kick but WOULD DEF CONTRIBUTE TO THEIR LEGAL FEES i want my country back



'member when the US had some measure of respect on the world stage? I 'member....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yes, only in the sense that you should be prejudiced against using lube from deep-state actors stolen from unknown blimps and formerly owned by J Epstein... It's not ethically sourced ethnic children semen.... if there is such a thing.


epstein was prolly killed by trump not hillary iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> 'member when the US had some measure of respect on the world stage? I 'member....


we've been a godless white terrorist nation since the 1700's

then the radical right took over and tried to remove my heroin and abortion rights


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> epstein was prolly killed by trump not hillary iirc



I reckon both of their interests were aligned on that one. He had a lot of people gunning for him, he was definitely murdered though.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I reckon both of their interests were aligned on that one. He had a lot of people gunning for him, he was definitely murdered though.


i imagine the conversation went

"ok so i kill him, i blame you, but you didn't do it i did, so you are totes not guilty, I'm going to slut shame you in 2020 again anyways hill, play ball," trump cackles out a covid19 cough, "or i'll bring up your EMAILS AGAIN"


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> we've been a godless white terrorist nation since the 1700's
> 
> then the radical right took over and tried to remove my heroin and abortion rights



Probs, You ever read "A People's History of the United States?" Some shocking shit that I was surprised wasn't covered in my history classes. We're all just sexed up murder-apes.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i imagine the conversation went
> 
> "ok so i kill him, i blame you, but you didn't do it i did, so you are totes not guilty, I'm going to slut shame you in 2020 again anyways hill, play ball," trump cackles out a covid19 cough, "or i'll bring up your EMAILS AGAIN"



"Look Hill-dog, just because Bill and I used to tag team Monica and underaged girls on Saudi prince's planes back in the day, doesn't mean you shouldn't help take this guy out. I mean, you do want to be el presidente right hill dog? Do me a solid Big H and your husband can continue his retirement in peace, maybe set up another pipeline to underaged cabana boys from Haiti like we've always talked about. How 'bout it Hill Dog?"

"Yes, I guess you're right Big D, I guess every dog has it's day"

*and scene*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> alcohol or periwipe will cure it
> look into it ?


At 19. I dont iv. Im a junkie anyways. I can not take a drug like benzos. I got some steel willpower.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> At 19. I dont iv. Im a junkie anyways. I can not take a drug like benzos. I got some steel willpower.


"And other lies I tell myself at night"


----------



## schizopath

"Its not the winter but youve frozen my heart"


----------



## Hylight

december


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> "Its not the winter but youve frozen my heart"


is it your bedtime yet. 

its after the noon here today


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> is it your bedtime yet.
> 
> its after the noon here today


I shouldnt have taken bupre. But hey, I did. Its about 0:30 over here. Scoring some stims tomorrow and hyped saw my friends etc.


----------



## Hylight

greenwicvh mean time 

or midnight  or 30 minutes after one a.m. 

loooool its okay ♡


----------



## Hylight

without stims there is no life
but i need pain relief and antioxidants


----------



## schizopath

And love


----------



## Hylight

nighty night time. 
wow it's late.

have too much fun.


----------



## schizopath

"Where are you? And Im so sorry"


----------



## schizopath

All this people who wont do a suicide are talking about it. I could aswell do it. Thats it. But I guess its better I dont.


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> All this people who wont do a suicide are talking about it. I could aswell do it. Thats it. But I guess its better I dont.



dedicate a song to me schizo. Not lil peep but something similar.


----------



## Hylight

32 .  108.   approximately 

its nine hour from finnish


----------



## Hylight

Do you go!to the beach ?


----------



## schizopath

This summer I will


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> dedicate a song to me schizo. Not lil peep but something similar.


Im tryna make it natural. It might take a while.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> This summer I will


did you try cross countryside skiing ?

sun is supposed to make you happy  ☀

but the snow is so great


----------



## schizopath

I love summer. I just got a dose of that Finnish melancholy. And now it seems that my tolerances to opiates are sky high so what the fuck. 100mg of heroin iv and I didnt even nod. WTF.






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> No they are pharma grade fent pills for cancer patients. Im also tryna score me some speed so lets see who this goes. Gonna sign my new lease in some odd hours.



Huh I didn't know fent came in pills. Thought it was just lozenges, patches, and illicit powders. Make sure they're consistent and official looking pills (not chalky, clean and detailed imprints). I imagine fent pills would be a great target for fake pressings, stay safe bud.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



you don't truly know someone until you feel them from the inside


----------



## BK38

Saw NIN live. Was a fucking awesome show. It was at night and when the lights flashed over the park you could see people fucking all over the place when "Closer" came on.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Saw NIN live. Was a fucking awesome show. It was at night and when the lights flashed over the park you could see people fucking all over the place when "Closer" came on.


You sir, are a fucking legend!


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> You sir, are a fucking legend!



Tx, not sure about me, but the show certainly was legendary! Tmrw I am on the road to actually trying to be a better BK38 again. Been slacking and getting more depressed. Exercise, doing work for at least a few hours and no booze. Just a bit of Phenibut, coffee and cigs. I need to de-slugify myself. I need to break free from the warmth of the abyss's amniotic love sack.


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


https://voca.ro/qistaLU5N4a

~BK38 (It's random piece I wrote, it seems to be glitching out a little in parts, but whatever)


----------



## schizopath

Nice, I always liked your poems cause you have mastered the language.


----------



## BK38

Tx  I think it will take a life time for anything approaching full mastery though. Think it's a constant work in progress. Want to publish something worth reading some day. Anyhow, calling it for the night, gonna watch some serial killer doc and go to bed, actually going to try and be productive tmrw.


----------



## schizopath

Good night. I might score some nighttime quality amph so we ll see how this start of the week goes.


----------



## schizopath

Only strong people can accept their flaws and mistakes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> sexed up murder-apes.


DTF? :D


----------



## Shady's Fox

Generally speaking it's nice to see that everyone pin-points the Abyss as a landscape because among shitposting we are creating a familiar environment for everyone. So in the end it's up to you, how you react
how you say

how i say ye

how you say certain things it's you know


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> . . .  and I didnt even nod. WTF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


priceless.
i like you when you don't nodd just the same but maybe more at times. 

i wish you well .

and be safe ? 

cause i guess life's a beach


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> Saw NIN live. Was a fucking awesome show. It was at night and when the lights flashed over the park you could see people fucking all over the place when "Closer" came on.


Saw NIN summer of 2005, top 10 greatest concerts I ever attended. I got busted for underage drinking, I was 20 at the time. I crotched the x and 1/4 of loud I had as the 2 cops were walking me back to their command post, they didnt find it and I never paid the ticket they gave me, no warrant was issued and they didnt take it out of my taxes either, it just disappeared.


----------



## Hylight

awesome tourettes and really great ◇


----------



## Hylight

SS373dOH said:


> Saw NIN


omg how did you get busted for drinkinking
looooool but how


----------



## schizopath

Damn Im feeling good. Life giveth life taketh.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Damn Im feeling good. Life giveth life taketh.


when are you going to go do some university plans ? 
it's a challenge.

you could teach theatrics. l♡l


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Damn Im feeling good. Life giveth life taketh.


i hope you stay healthy !


----------



## schizopath

I dont wanna teach. Im thinking of studying some physical job or maybe a lab technician. We ll see how this goes. Selling "some" dope next month too to make some quick n easy cash.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> i hope you stay healthy !


I hope everything goes well in your life. You truly are one of a kind.


----------



## SS373dOH

Hylight said:


> omg how did you get busted for drinkinking
> looooool but how


I as drinking at a fest that required a wrist band to those that were over 21, obv I didnt have one.


----------



## Hylight

SS373dOH said:


> I as drinking at a fest that required a wrist band to those that were over 21, obv I didnt have one.


oh no
no i.d. ?   lol


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## SS373dOH

Hylight said:


> oh no
> no i.d. ?   lol


It was 2 months before my 21st


----------



## Hylight

_you gotta be a fried chicken sorry i'm high 



_


----------



## schizopath

Goodnight people


----------



## Hylight

ikr time to go good nite


----------



## SS373dOH

I dont hate ppl that hve different skin color,I hate ppl that have different time zones...


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I love you too bro. Stay safe.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Only strong people can accept their flaws and mistakes



I wouldn't know what that's like, I'm perfect


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Saw NIN summer of 2005, top 10 greatest concerts I ever attended. I got busted for underage drinking, I was 20 at the time. I crotched the x and 1/4 of loud I had as the 2 cops were walking me back to their command post, they didnt find it and I never paid the ticket they gave me, no warrant was issued and they didnt take it out of my taxes either, it just disappeared.



God bless the cop who arrested me for what I believe to be purposely losing the half gram of dope and half the xans he took me in for. Sometimes the law works.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I was reading filthy definitions on Urban Dictionary and discovered the Donkey Punch. It’s when you are fucking someone from behind and punch them in the back of their heads, so’s they tighten up.
> 
> I’m paraphrasing, but the logic makes. People are fucking monsters.


Sheeet even normals are donkey punching nowadays.


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> God bless the cop who arrested me for what I believe to be purposely losing the half gram of dope and half the xans he took me in for. Sometimes the law works.


That happens.. I think cops took my mdma back in the day, 10 white barcadi bats, never got a charge, but the time I'm speaking of, I crotched the goods and they never found it.


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> That happens.. I think cops took my mdma back in the day, 10 white barcadi bats, never got a charge, but the time I'm speaking of, I crotched the goods and they never found it.



I was in the back of his car talking to him about what he likes about his job and shit like how he became a cop on the way to the station. I was never whiter than I was on that day and I'm thinkin it worked when the charges came thru.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I was reading filthy definitions on Urban Dictionary and discovered the Donkey Punch. It’s when you are fucking someone from behind and punch them in the back of their heads, so’s they tighten up.
> 
> I’m paraphrasing, but the logic makes. People are fucking monsters.


I first heard about that from a coworker gamer bro and he said to ask your girl "who's the boss"?  When she says "who" you say "Tony Danza is the boss" as you slam her asshole.


----------



## MrsGamp

Was wondering if anyone here ever read "A Million Little Pieces" by James Frey - and what you thought - especially if you read it WITHOUT knowing it was a fake addiction "memoir" (as I did! )


----------



## w01fg4ng

MrsGamp said:


> Was wondering if anyone here ever read "A Million Little Pieces" by James Frey - and what you thought - especially if you read it WITHOUT knowing it was a fake addiction "memoir" (as I did! )


You sound like a fake addiction memoior imo


----------



## MrsGamp

w01fg4ng said:


> You sound like a fake addiction memoior imo


Dat a pot shot friend?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Purse your lips around the pipe


----------



## MrsGamp

If so Tis water off a ducks back - I've been dissed in much spookier places than Internet chat rooms,  by world class experts. Eg family court lawyers...


----------



## w01fg4ng

bead bead by friend


----------



## devilsgospel

MrsGamp said:


> If so Tis water off a ducks back - I've been dissed in much spookier places than Internet chat rooms,  by world class experts. Eg family court lawyers...



I bet you're a lot of fun at parties


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> I bet you're a lot of fun at parties


I'm not.. I'm usually shooting heroin in a closet by myself, or I'm trying to steal your coke and/or girl, then shooting heroin in a closet.


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> I'm not.. I'm usually shooting heroin in a closet by myself, or I'm trying to steal your coke and/or girl, then shooting heroin in a closet.



Sounds like a great party to me


----------



## MrsGamp

devilsgospel said:


> I bet you're a lot of fun at partie
> 
> I was indubitably a bona "figure of fun" in the family court , even if nobody's invited me to a party for about 12 years.
> So shove that up yer fundament, ya fascist...


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Sounds like a great party to me


Yeah it's fun for me.. Just not for others.
I havent been to a legit party in like 4 years.


----------



## SS373dOH

Q. Why would someone envy a duck ?

A. They can choke themselves to death after a 6pk.


----------



## MrsGamp

Incidentally I have a question... Have wondered about this for years...my non-American uncle has had more than one serious heart attack while on holiday in the US with his American girlfriend...
How the fuck did he manage to get about three  massively expensive quintuple bypass surgeries for free in an American hospital ?
I thought the US hospital  system was okay with letting uninsured people die....?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Legit this is the best party in sex years


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Yeah it's fun for me.. Just not for others.
> I havent been to a legit party in like 4 years.



The party is in our heads, idk what these other normies are doing


----------



## w01fg4ng

no cap


----------



## devilsgospel

MrsGamp said:


> Incidentally I have a question... Have wondered about this for years...my non-American uncle has had more than one serious heart attack while on holiday in the US with his American girlfriend?
> How the fuck did he manage to get about three quintuple bypass surgeries for free in an American hospital ?
> I thought the US hospital  system was okay with letting uninsured people die....?



It's almost like a lot of stuff you hear about America is wildly exaggerated for political reasons 

I highly doubt it was like 100% free though


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> no cap



The ingredient for any good party


----------



## w01fg4ng

NO CAP means no bullshit



sit on my dick if you quick to ruleshit


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> NO CAP means no bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> sit on my dick if you quick to ruleshit



I saw the opportunity so I took it


----------



## SS373dOH

MrsGamp said:


> Incidentally I have a question... Have wondered about this for years...my non-American uncle has had more than one serious heart attack while on holiday in the US with his American girlfriend...
> How the fuck did he manage to get about three  massively expensive quintuple bypass surgeries for free in an American hospital ?
> I thought the US hospital  system was okay with letting uninsured people die....?


US hospitals have to follow life saving protocol regardless of insurance status. The Bill mustve been lost in translation. 

Or.. The US was like, ya sorry about the big Mac's, this ones on us.


----------



## w01fg4ng

It's dead silence I'm a fool fool it
You're in stool and cool for it 

Flick a clit black and stick for it

fuck your mom is the reason for it


----------



## SS373dOH

w01fg4ng said:


> It's dead silence I'm a fool fool it
> You're in stool and cool for it
> 
> Flick a clit black and stick for it
> 
> fuck your mom is the reason for it


This mans bars are next level.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I actually care about people in The Abyss, what’s going on in family court? I hope you’re divorcing that abusive asshole, and take him for everything he is worth! Fuck him
> 
> —Wizard—


Thanks! But tbh the family court biz has been officially over for years. I just can't let go of it. No matter how "positive" or reasonable I try to be, I cannot rid myself of profound belief that it ruined my life - and worse still, basically caused my mother's suicide (her depression was so obviously triggered by me losing custody of my child - and even after I got my daughter back, Mum just couldn't get well. She just couldnt. She'd never been clinically depressed before, either.
At the very last family court hearing (about 5 years ago) I got it on the record that the whole thing was informed by nothing better than my ex-husbands hatred and spite, transparently so. But it was a goldmine for lawyers and magistrate,because once my money ran out  there were massive Legal Aid grants. So that was nice for everyone, obviously. Except for my dead mother who was repeatedly defamed in perjurious affidavits, and of course senselessly deprived of her only grandchild to gratify spite and greed. I don't give a fuck what people say about "depression" being the real culprit whenever a suicide happens and blah blah blah. 
No. Wrong. 
People do actually kill themselves to escape vile situations brought about by vile people and  the family court, I said, needed to be aware of its terrifying power over people's lives. Child custody custody actions shouldnt be undertaken for obviously bullshit reasons.
That was the gist of my last family court speech, anyway, and I still feel the same way. Thanks for your kindly interest btw


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> Thanks! But tbh the family court biz has been officially over for years. I just can't let go of it. No matter how "positive" or reasonable I try to be, I cannot rid myself of profound belief that it ruined my life - and worse still, basically caused my mother's suicide (her depression was so obviously triggered by me losing custody of my child - and even after I got my daughter back, Mum just couldn't get well. She just couldnt. She'd never been clinically depressed before, either.
> At the very last family court hearing (about 5 years ago) I got it on the record that the whole thing was informed by nothing better than my ex-husbands hatred and spite, transparently so. But it was a goldmine for lawyers and magistrate,because once my money ran out  there were massive Legal Aid grants. So that was nice for everyone, obviously. Except for my dead mother who was repeatedly defamed in perjurious affidavits, and of course senselessly deprived of her only grandchild to gratify spite and greed. I don't give a fuck what people say about "depression" being the real culprit whenever a suicide happens and blah blah blah.
> No. Wrong.
> People do actually kill themselves to escape vile situations brought about by vile people and  the family court, I said, needed to be aware of its terrifying power over people's lives. Child custody custody actions shouldnt be undertaken for obviously bullshit reasons.
> That was the gist of my last family court speech, anyway, and I still feel the same way. Thanks for your kindly interest btw ❤❤


PS btw the reasons WERE bullshit. I assure you! I have an apology from the Department of Child Protection about their credulous reception of my ex-husbands claims....for the DCP to apologise in writing is so unusual that even the magistrate said he'd never encountered such a document before...
Fabulously rare, but utterly futile. Damage done now. "Cannot be remedied given the passage of time", as the DCP apology puts it.
I better shut up now...sorry!


----------



## SS373dOH

MrsGamp said:


> Thanks! But tbh the family court biz has been officially over for years. I just can't let go of it. No matter how "positive" or reasonable I try to be, I cannot rid myself of profound belief that it ruined my life - and worse still, basically caused my mother's suicide (her depression was so obviously triggered by me losing custody of my child - and even after I got my daughter back, Mum just couldn't get well. She just couldnt. She'd never been clinically depressed before, either.
> At the very last family court hearing (about 5 years ago) I got it on the record that the whole thing was informed by nothing better than my ex-husbands hatred and spite, transparently so. But it was a goldmine for lawyers and magistrate,because once my money ran out  there were massive Legal Aid grants. So that was nice for everyone, obviously. Except for my dead mother who was repeatedly defamed in perjurious affidavits, and of course senselessly deprived of her only grandchild to gratify spite and greed. I don't give a fuck what people say about "depression" being the real culprit whenever a suicide happens and blah blah blah.
> No. Wrong.
> People do actually kill themselves to escape vile situations brought about by vile people and  the family court, I said, needed to be aware of its terrifying power over people's lives. Child custody custody actions shouldnt be undertaken for obviously bullshit reasons.
> That was the gist of my last family court speech, anyway, and I still feel the same way. Thanks for your kindly interest btw ❤❤


Offensive comment impending..

Aye I like a woman with baggage ! ;]


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hope this makes y’all feel better.
> 
> 
> Everyone should have a genie lamp!


I'm making that into a bong as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## MrsGamp

SS373dOH said:


> Offensive comment impending..
> 
> Aye I like a woman with baggage ! ;]


Lol but seriously I need to lose my hatred and resentment and outrage! The last ten years of my life have been poisoned by the Family Court biz, and of course Mum's death. Plus very serious domestic violence in my most recent relationship (not my daughters dad, haven't had to fuck that particular asshole for about 15 years, so it ain't ALL bad...)
My rage is more tenacious than I thought possible. It's taken me like 10 years to even arrange for counselling (appointment is pending).
I wouldn't accept counselling from anyone because my view was that I'd been cruelly misrepresented and pathologised (in family court) as this crazed dipsomaniac pill-popping mother from hell. And to attend "counselling" seemed akin to admittimg that those bastards were right.
Fuck em all, I thought. It was my sociopathic ex who needed the "counselling", along with his legal team, for endorsing the whole witch hunt...
But (seriously shitty irony here), because  I can't lose my rage,  am becoming more and more like the woman depicted in the family court.
It is ceasing to be a fiction.


----------



## MrsGamp

And that would be an absolutely intolerable win for my ex - the crowning success in his ten solid years of uninterrupted and undeserved victories. Worse than "undeserved" actually - just karmically horrible. 
His whole modus operandi seems like mathematical proof that ideas such as "crime never pays", "cheats never prosper", "honesty is the best policy" aren't just cliches but utter utter bullshit, as incorrect as claiming that the earth is flat, or that 2 plus 2 makes 5...
Cheats DO prosper. CrIme DOES pay. Honesty is a SHITTY policy, it seems. 
At the very least honesty is worse than useless as a weapon against a truly committed liar. 
When you're targeted by a dedicated liar, your only option is to become an equally dedicated liar yourself.
I learned this too late...
Thanks for venting space!


----------



## MrsGamp

In


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You need a wizard in this situation, not a lawyer, a wizard. We are very good in this situation, please PM me if you want to contact your local witch/wizard. We are a very small circle, that can help!
> 
> I am intrigued. Are you for real?
> I have fantasised about getting a hardcore black magic practioner to put a "bane" on him.
> I'd never have the balls to do this. But it's a gratifying fantasy.
> 
> My crazy Irish cousin who's always in and out of gaol for biker related violence was BEGGING me one time for my ex's workplace  so he could kick the shit out of him. It was, he felt, not just morally necessary for my ex to cop a proper beating, but also the only sure way of getting the ex to drop the horrible family court campaign.
> 
> I was seriously tempted, I admit. I only said no because I couldn't imagine actually getting away with it. My cousin insisted it could be made to look random but I was too spooked to risk it....not ethically, just unable to stomach horrendous criminal risk.
> My ex, I am sure, would not have hesitated to have me bashed up by bikers, if it had been a thing that would advance his vendetta. He didn't need bikers though: he had the family court, didn't he? Not only legal, but more sadistic.
> 
> 1 (888) 555-WIZARD.
> 
> Use the special phone.
> 
> —Wizard—
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> MrsGamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that would be an absolutely intolerable win for my ex - the crowning success in his ten solid years of uninterrupted and undeserved victories. Worse than "undeserved" actually - just karmically horrible.
> His whole modus operandi seems like mathematical proof that ideas such as "crime never pays", "cheats never prosper", "honesty is the best policy" aren't just cliches but utter utter bullshit, as incorrect as claiming that the earth is flat, or that 2 plus 2 makes 5...
> Cheats DO prosper. CrIme DOES pay. Honesty is a SHITTY policy, it seems.
> At the very least honesty is worse than useless as a weapon against a truly committed liar.
> When you're targeted by a dedicated liar, your only option is to become an equally dedicated liar yourself.
> I learned this too late...
> Thanks for venting space!
> [/QUO
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You need a wizard in this situation, not a lawyer, a wizard. We are very good in this situation, please PM me if you want to contact your local witch/wizard. We are a very small circle, that can help!
> 
> 1 (888) 555-WIZARD.
> 
> Use the special phone.
> 
> —Wizard—


Ps sorry for such negative-hatred filled stuff about my ex. I am, in my own way, a Christian and I believe in forgiveness. Nothing would be better than being able to forgive my ex...but it just ain't humanly possible, at least at this stage. I've got to at least verbalise these terrible feelings or I'll die. It really does feel that way.
I am so desperate for that counselling session!
Also  am in withdrawal from Valium right now, which is not ideal under the circs...
I'm not a hatred fuelled person as a rule...except I am, at least towards ex, and if I don't admit it I'll never get over it. I'm not a saint or a martyr but a very ordinary human being...I'm mentioning this because tbh sometimes I have this demented theory that maybe the "spiritual victory" is mine. But that's dishonest and conceited and a cop out. What is this vague idea of  "spiritual victory" worth if it's nothing better than acceptimg the truly staggering damage he's inflicted, all the abuse and abasement?
Also this "spiritual victory" fantasy is, I suspect, just a not-very-subtle excuse for finally just giving in to alcoholism for good. I've been terrorised by alcohol-related catastrophes since I was 13. I've got issues with pills too, but honestly it's been alcohol that has unfailingly fucked me up, every time.
I stopped drinking except very moderately up until the family court holocaust got under way. I could stop for my daughter. But I have never yet been able to stop just for me...
I'Ve been pissed all day, everyday, for about 3 months. I've got the horrid looking bloated face again, the red nose, the faint nausea which no doubt indicates my poor little liver's struggle to process all this booze...the last time I was this bad was ten years ago, and even back then my liver wasn't happy. Luckily it was reversible. But it won't always be reversible...


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You got it. I am a very good with my craft, and have a very good partner that helps. Call me your friendly wizard of the creek. We don’t tolerate abuse in any form.
> 
> Say these words:
> 
> I am wounded
> I am perfect
> I accept
> I release
> 
> —Wizard—


Thank you for that!


----------



## BK38

Who's going to be a halfway decent human and actually productive today? That's right, this guy right here! 3 hrs of work minimum today BK, you can do it, it's not that hard and don't you want to feel good about yourself? Don't you want to make progress instead of languishing away at 30 at your fucking mom's house? Don't you want to get laid and have money in your pocket again? Well it's not going to happen browsing reddit and bluelight and playing games of Civ VI or making music mixes or drawing. It's going to take work and lots of it! 3 piddly fucking hours of nose-to-the-grind-stone work today. Just start with that. You must start at 1pm BK, that gives you 2 hours to fuck around and shower and eat something, then, WORK you stupid fuck!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Two hours is up. Log off.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Two hours is up. Log off.



But, buttttttt, I don't wannnnnnaaaaaaaaa. I'm going to come back every 30 mins or so. I've already started working, just waiting for my eggs to cook. But you right.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude, breaking shit up is good.

You remember the first and last 15 minutes of.. everything.. the best.

Unless you connect it to an emotion. Then you'll remember most all of it.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Dude, breaking shit up is good.
> 
> You remember the first and last 15 minutes of.. everything.. the best.
> 
> Unless you connect it to an emotion. Then you'll remember most all of it.



Good advice. I'm trying to do 30min on, 5-10 min break today.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## on.my.way🌿

Don't know why im sad when all the neighbors sit outside and drink coffe and talk and no one asked me lol im to socially anxious to go out and talk to them anyways and I don't like them but I still feel left out lool sad


----------



## jhjhsdi

I didn't even realise we had an abyss 2. Did the last one hit 1k pages then?
I ain't been on BL loads the past week or so. Been too busy setting up tinder/bumble/pof.
Day 37 of being single, I am so fucking horny, this ain't cool.
I should have thought more about leaving here while the fucking lockdown is still on, online dating is shit


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah the abyss v1 had sort of a strange exit. But it was fun.

Welcome back.


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> Who's going to be a halfway decent human and actually productive today? That's right, this guy right here! 3 hrs of work minimum today BK, you can do it, it's not that hard and don't you want to feel good about yourself? Don't you want to make progress instead of languishing away at 30 at your fucking mom's house? Don't you want to get laid and have money in your pocket again? Well it's not going to happen browsing reddit and bluelight and playing games of Civ VI or making music mixes or drawing. It's going to take work and lots of it! 3 piddly fucking hours of nose-to-the-grind-stone work today. Just start with that. You must start at 1pm BK, that gives you 2 hours to fuck around and shower and eat something, then, WORK you stupid fuck!


This is the most constructive thing I"Ve  read recently. Despite the obviousness of needing to work if you are to "live" in any meaningful sense, it's easy to forget about the NEED for WORK when you are unemployed and/or depressed and/or problematically drug dependent.
I am all three plus in less than fabulous health but would be up any to any  crummy job I could find, provided it wasn't a job that entailed "heavy lifting". 
Not cos I am too good for heavy lifting, but because I'm literally too lame (gimpy knee). Despite having a fucking PhD (or maybe because of the PhD) no-one wants me for any other kinds of jobs.
I've worked for lawyers, I've also been a high school teacher, and in my halcyon days was a university lecturer.
But I've been outta work for 18 months plus now. Employers don't want to hire unemployed people. The most mediocre applicant who is already in work will always be preferred over stupid old unemployed showboats like me, with redundant university degrees and clothes that smell of cigs and cat hair.
If you have constructive suggestions as to how someone like me could find even a voluntary online sort of occupation...?to start with?


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> This is the most constructive thing I"Ve  read recently. Despite the obviousness of needing to work if you are to "live" in any meaningful sense, it's easy to forget about the NEED for WORK when you are unemployed and/or depressed and/or problematically drug dependent.
> I am all three plus in less than fabulous health but would be up any to any  crummy job I could find, provided it wasn't a job that entailed "heavy lifting".
> Not cos I am too good for heavy lifting, but because I'm literally too lame (gimpy knee). Despite having a fucking PhD (or maybe because of the PhD) no-one wants me for any other kinds of jobs.
> I've worked for lawyers, I've also been a high school teacher, and in my halcyon days was a university lecturer.
> But I've been outta work for 18 months plus now. Employers don't want to hire unemployed people. The most mediocre applicant who is already in work will always be preferred over stupid old unemployed showboats like me, with redundant university degrees and clothes that smell of cigs and cat hair.
> If you have constructive suggestions as to how someone like me could find even a voluntary online sort of occupation...?to start with?



Well, I know how it is and I've been out of work for almost 10 months now besides the occasional freelance work. It can definitely be tough at the beginning to get going again (I'm in that phase right now). If you're not picky about what you do and have a relatively polished CV that's to the point about what skills you have and services you can offer and you are diligent about looking for work, you'll score some. Given the circumstances you've outlined, I think I have three sites that might be of use to you. The first thing to do would be registering on those sites. Next, start developing your profile and polishing up your CV (fill the employment gap with some BS about some kind of self-development, writing your memoir etc... you have a PhD, no one will think twice... Hell, say you were on sabbatical). If you can, get some references together and maybe samples of past work. Finally, apply for every job that you might be remotely qualified for. Everyone is hurting because of Covid, so competition is fierce, but apply early and often, keep your rates reasonable and you might have some success. I mostly do free-lance writing work and occasional translation stuff (Chinese-English and vice versa).

1. https://www.fiverr.com/

2. https://www.upwork.com/

3. https://www.guru.com/

There are more freelancing-type gigs out there, so I'd also do my own research. You might also look into online English teaching with companies like Magic Ears (though that does require some upfront investment in props, a decent webcam and headset):

https://t.mmears.com/v2/

Good luck!


----------



## BK38

I'm an international man with an international plan
From the shores of Shanghai to the green fields of Ohio
Never fast and never slow,
I'll be standing still but my eyes say go

-BK38


----------



## CFC

jhjhsdi said:


> Been too busy setting up tinder/bumble/pof.
> Day 37 of being single, I am so fucking horny, this ain't cool.



Good luck. I found POF hopeless, Bumble useful for unresponsive chats with the great disengaged, and Tinder was where I met my last boyfriend.


----------



## BK38




----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> Well, I know how it is and I've been out of work for almost 10 months now besides the occasional freelance work. It can definitely be tough at the beginning to get going again (I'm in that phase right now). If you're not picky about what you do and have a relatively polished CV that's to the point about what skills you have and services you can offer and you are diligent about looking for work, you'll score some. Given the circumstances you've outlined, I think I have three sites that might be of use to you. The first thing to do would be registering on those sites. Next, start developing your profile and polishing up your CV (fill the employment gap with some BS about some kind of self-development, writing your memoir etc... you have a PhD, no one will think twice... Hell, say you were on sabbatical). If you can, get some references together and maybe samples of past work. Finally, apply for every job that you might be remotely qualified for. Everyone is hurting because of Covid, so competition is fierce, but apply early and often, keep your rates reasonable and you might have some success. I mostly do free-lance writing work and occasional translation stuff (Chinese-English and vice versa).
> 
> 1. https://www.fiverr.com/
> 
> 2. https://www.upwork.com/
> 
> 3. https://www.guru.com/
> 
> There are more freelancing-type gigs out there, so I'd also do my own research. You might also look into online English teaching with companies like Magic Ears (though that does require some upfront investment in props, a decent webcam and headset):
> 
> https://t.mmears.com/v2/
> 
> Good luck!


Brilliant! What valuable advice ... I'll certainly look into it!


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Unless you connect it to an emotion. Then you'll remember most all of it.


You want trauma, because that's how we get trauma


----------



## jhjhsdi

CFC said:


> Good luck. I found POF hopeless, Bumble useful for unresponsive chats with the great disengaged, and Tinder was where I met my last boyfriend.



Pof seems shite tbh. Full of fake profiles and bots. Bumble seems to have a fair few fakes too, plus only allows so many swipes a day before you have to pay. I was on tinder for 2 days before, just over 2 years ago, that's where my last relationship started (matched with a friend and we met up for a no strings attached and it went really well and we carried it on) but tinder thesedays also has a swipe limit every 12 hours unless you want to pay, you also have to pay to see who has liked you :/
Just got badoo too but seems the same. Just begging you to pay for premium. 

I can't fucking wait until the pubs re-open lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Just had a bite on POF. Seems legit so far. Hot too

Bout fucking time lol (only had it since last night)  can u tell I'm getting impatient


----------



## BK38

I never feel lonely when I have pasta. Is this how people get fat?


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> I never feel lonely when I have pasta. Is this how people get fat?


I love pasta. Chilli sauce?


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> I love pasta. Chilli sauce?



Didn't have much in the house, so it's just pasta and chicken with some shallots, garlic and oregano and some really nice olive oil from Cyprus. Just for the gainz bruh.


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Didn't have much in the house, so it's just pasta and chicken with some shallots, garlic and oregano and some really nice olive oil from Cyprus. Just for the gainz bruh.


Sounds pretty decent to me. Gotta love chicken + pasta for the gainz


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I never feel lonely when I have pasta. Is this how people get fat?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Se7en is such an awesome film.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Se7en is such an awesome film.


4sure


----------



## Shady's Fox

another word for pastas

-- fate --


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m from Cincinnati and we have our own chili. It’s runny and we put it on pasta or hot dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a delicacy in my land and is delicious!
> 
> —Wizard



I feel like "Runny Chili" would be a good name for a scat porn actor.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Turns out Kevin Spacey wasn’t acting. Just being himself, “What’s in the box?”



Dude, it sucks. I think he's a great actor, I just have to pretend he's not evil when I watch American Beauty now


----------



## Shady's Fox

Also he played that dude in COD AW


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The London shitboy, Runny Chili! I’m having dry heaves thinking about it. Perfect, let’s produce it, we’ll make like a thousand bucks!
> 
> But who to cast as Runny Chili?
> [/QUO



I'm thinking there might be some talent (or someone too poor to sue at least) in Belarus, or Moldova? Maybe you can drop a line to your Vietnamese puke porn people? They might have someone good. I feel like @Captain.Heroin might make for a good casting director. I also feel like we need to work on the "Chili dog" angle a bit, some kind of clever wordplay. Maybe something about "Not your ordinary hotdog? Hotdogs with extra sauce? Not your ordinary beef? Penis gravy?" I dunno, I'm spent, let's do lunch.


----------



## mal3volent

Runny Chili featuring Oyster Cracker and Miss Cinnamon


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Let’s make the scat porn! Call it the Cincinnati Bow Tie. We will make thousands, and traumatize millions. I through some money down as a producer. It would make my mom happy I did something with myself.



We still need to cast Soggy Noodle and "Raw" Onion


----------



## BK38

WTF have I started?!?!?



Here are some puppies, so that we can maintain the balance between good and evil in the Abyss:


----------



## jhjhsdi

Those puppies would get it. 

Dick I mean


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

What do y’all think (Feel free to be a dick idc honestly)


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I was going to do a fat shot on my anniversary and fuck my husband to death, but Google says I'd have to be off prozac for a month or I'll die.


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I was going to do a fat shot on my anniversary and fuck my husband to death, but Google says I'd have to be off prozac for a month or I'll die.


I think you literally won't feel it on SSRI's.  

IMO there are better drugs.  Are you still craving?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Hey peeps, how's life treating you?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Great me lass, luck of the Irish, and you?



That's nice. Im quite good, took my last pregabalin and gonna smoke a joint soon. Almost out of weed though but a tolerance break is welcome lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Aren't a lot of TV news anchors coke heads?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think you literally won't feel it on SSRI's.
> 
> IMO there are better drugs.  Are you still craving?


I am I am

Prozac and meth cause serotonin syndrome.

I've done meth on Celexa and it blocks the high, i have to up my dose by half.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes they are, so are ALL restaurant managers. You pretty much need cocaine to do those jobs.



When I worked at an Italian restaurant in Hong Kong, the chefs would do coke off their knives in the back on Weds/Sat after close and get totally shit-faced.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Every restaurant I worked at, all the managers were coke heads. Of course, so was I, I used to smoke crack in the bathroom with the general manager at the Olive Garden. I had a blast back then.  I also made great tips and spent all that money on cocaine and crack. It was a wonderful situation, but I was sooo broke back then. Cocaine is a hell of a drug.



Maybe it's the stigma but I've always been too afraid to try crack. I've done plenty of heroin, cocaine, meth etc. I dunno, something about it... I guess we all have our weird druggy prejudices.


----------



## BK38

Yeah, I can relate to that. I was a heroin addict for 3 n change years, that was awhile ago now though, I think 8 years. They put me on Methadone in rehab - luckily I wised up and told them to put me on a rapid taper down from the 160mg they put me on (I definitely had a habit!) then meth for a year along with stupid amounts of benzos and booze. Then it was drinking too much booze daily and smoking pot all the time in Amsterdam, with coke probably once or twice a week (it never made me fiend that much, but my flatmate was a cokehead and a pretty successful one, so he could afford a habit, so he was always like.... coke? I was like... fuck it, free high grade blow, don't mind if I do...) and the occasional mdma. Now it's literally just phenibut and some booze. I miss weed. I don't drink everyday or take phenibut every day either... I guess I've mellowed out a bit. The thing I fiend for the most surprisingly is weed, but I guess that makes sense as it has been my go-to drug since 13...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just want this work day to be over. I smoked crack yesterday and it drained me. Been smoking a lot of weed though and getting more tina.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> I just want this work day to be over. I smoked crack yesterday and it drained me. Been smoking a lot of weed though and getting more tina.



how do you cope with the monotony of adult life?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Secret cloning programs growth in cow's womb.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am I am
> 
> Prozac and meth cause serotonin syndrome.
> 
> I've done meth on Celexa and it blocks the high, i have to up my dose by half.


oh yeah that SS is real

you don't want it, it will be dysphoric as fuck

I am sending you lots of positive vibes Lady

how is life going?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh yeah that SS is real
> 
> you don't want it, it will be dysphoric as fuck
> 
> I am sending you lots of positive vibes Lady
> 
> how is life going?


Life is going much better!

My husband and I are doing some work in trade for a camper that is nearly immaculate. We have been planning on downsizing since we got out from under our 4 bedroom monstrosity of a house. We are getting rid of many of our worldly goods and want to live the simple life with our son on the water ❤❤❤❤

I got a battery for my work van, just got my car legal (I've been riding dirty for months)

My medicine is working pretty well. Some serious legal stuff is resolving soon. I'm pretty glad

How are you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Life is going much better!
> 
> My husband and I are doing some work in trade for a camper that is nearly immaculate. We have been planning on downsizing since we got out from under our 4 bedroom monstrosity of a house. We are getting rid of many of our worldly goods and want to live the simple life with our son on the water ❤❤❤❤
> 
> I got a battery for my work van, just got my car legal (I've been riding dirty for months)
> 
> My medicine is working pretty well. Some serious legal stuff is resolving soon. I'm pretty glad
> 
> How are you?


omg I love fams w/ campers

meetin up w/ cool peeps on the road as you see 'murka 

so cool

lots of  for you

I'm doing ok, kinda exhausted and shit.  coffee should be kicking in


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> I was going to do a fat shot on my anniversary and fuck my husband to death, but Google says I'd have to be off prozac for a month or I'll die.


NOOO. Your Fine. 

and lol, no doubt with the husband thing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Your Fine.


You're*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> NOOO. Your Fine.
> 
> and lol, no doubt with the husband thing


I'm fine? You mean I can do a shot without dying or that I don't need to do a shot? Lol!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm fine? You mean I can do a shot without dying or that I don't need to do a shot? Lol!


You are fine meaning don't use is what she meant.

But "your fine" is bad grammar and it's like, her what?  Her fine ass?  Her fine posting style?  WHAT IS SO FINE HYLIGHT

</grammar nazi eternal>

"You're" = you are
"your" = possessive.

THIS HAS BEEN A GRAMMAR REFRESHMENT LESSON W/ CAPTAIN.HEROINE

I know y'all too busy being the cool 4th graders smoking joints when ya'll were in school IIRC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you doing today creek?


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> You're*


Naw.
More like hysteria !! ♡


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm fine? You mean I can do a shot without dying or that I don't need to do a shot? Lol!


omg no. wait for no ssri.

please. be strong.

be careful. w love.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MsDiz

Fuckkkk me that was some catching up! Logged on last night and didn’t even post because I was so behind!!

Work has been fucked! Fucking busy fucking crazy and I’m literally marked from wearing all my PPE. And the fucking hairdressers are still not open and my hair is sooo long now! Like fuck me!

Anyway; how’s all?!


----------



## Hylight

hey IRE *♡ *


----------



## MsDiz

Hylight said:


> hey IRE *♡ *


Hows you missy?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Naw.
> More like hysteria !! ♡


lol


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Which one of you motherfuckrs called me a cockskr.
> 
> *edit* That was me, I apparently call myself names with this Tourette’s shit. It’d be funny if that wasn’t true, and it makes me a social pariah. Fuck um, fuck me, I don’t give a sssshhhiiiitttt as 41 year old 6 foot 2 very strong man. I have that retard strength, and I can make people feel bad about themselves too. I’m an injury/insult type of guy, that was raised on a farm, with a big brother that beat the shit out of me, but I no longer fear getting punched in the face.








just hilarious


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> And you sir?


Playing video games.  Probably going to try to acquire more delicious THC stuff


----------



## Hylight

PrincessDiz said:


> Hows you missy?


awe.

. . whats shakin


----------



## MsDiz

Hylight said:


> awe.
> 
> . . whats shakin


My hair is nearing waist length and I need a fucking hairdresser! What about yourself? How’s life?


----------



## Hylight

yup, pretty much a hippy looool ☺ O.F.


----------



## Hylight

a hunny bunny


----------



## Hylight

PrincessDiz said:


> My hair is nearing waist length and I need a fucking hairdresser! What about yourself? How’s life?


mostly just tring to stay away from little xans ☺


----------



## Captain.Heroin

good for you hylight


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> good for you hylight


yo yo yo got big xans.

sorry I am triggering again, reading the intellectual threads. other  topics 

i won't bug. but i am trying to figure out all of this effect from the cluster headache incidents. k. hy, bye.


----------



## Blowmonkey

CFC said:


> where's @Blowmonkey ? hope he's not drowned in a dyke


I was out shopping.   





After that I was hungry and tried to get some food.





It took me a while but it was great.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> good for you hylight


How are you Mr!!


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> Life is going much better!
> ❤❤❤❤
> 
> How are you?



Can I write some poetry for my inspiration of you and strength to get though everything and endure ♡.

But I'm just kind of slow. lol.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> Can I write some poetry for my inspiration of you and strength to get though everything and endure ♡.
> 
> But I'm just kind of slow. lol.


You cannnnn my teeny!


----------



## Hylight

ThNkS


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> You cannnnn y!


omg. are you going to make it.
You  are fine !!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FUCCCCCK me I screwed myself.  Facing 2 weeks without THC. 

Oh.  My.  Lord.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> How are you Mr!!


mentally freaking out because having to come off thc

and it's gonna HURT

but I'll be OK I have done this before... 

I wish I could quit but I don't have it in me and am just going to get more as soon as fucking possible


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> mentally freaking out because having to come off thc
> 
> and it's gonna HURT
> 
> but I'll be OK I have done this before...
> 
> I wish I could quit but I don't have it in me and am just going to get more as soon as fucking possible


Oh shit! Hope you’re ok Mr! If you’ve done it before you’re prepared in some way which is better than nothing! You’ll get through it!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

me coming off the thc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh shit! Hope you’re ok Mr! If you’ve done it before you’re prepared in some way which is better than nothing! You’ll get through it! ❤❤❤


I am scraping drippings of hash oil out of my shatter bong so no I am not prepared at all and have not done much probably didn't even slow down at the end.

I don't even have a lot of $ or food so that's amazing too GO CPT. yay

But it's OK I could stand to lose a few lbs. I'm not even that thin right now


----------



## Jabberwocky

What's THE ABYSS about? Just a megathread for chilling? 
I've been kinda on-off for years here, made account year ago so i don't really know. Call me a newbie.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What's THE ABYSS about? Just a megathread for chilling?
> I've been kinda on-off for years here, made account year ago so i don't really know. Call me a newbie.


shitpost thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What's THE ABYSS about? Just a megathread for chilling?
> I've been kinda on-off for years here, made account year ago so i don't really know. Call me a newbie.


It was an effort to segregate me from the others. 

Just living proof that segregation works IIRC


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> he's busy kicking some Scrawny  antifa  Ass
> gotta defend the dignity of mr Churchill


U one of those spineless cunts thst would graffiti a war memorial dedicated to the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of men and women that gave their lives to defeat the nazis. Nazis thst wouldn’t tolerate any other race, or gays or even the disabled.
I find it funny how the left just call anyone a nazi now. Just shows they don’t really grasp the reality of the situation.
Im too old to be fighting but I’d have no problem beatin the shit out the left wing fairy’s thst are doing these things and pretending it’s in the name of BLM.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> U one of those spineless cunts thst would graffiti a war memorial dedicated to the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of men and women that gave their lives to defeat the nazis. Nazis thst wouldn’t tolerate any other race, or gays or even the disabled.
> I find it funny how the left just call anyone a bazillion now. Just shows they don’t really grasp the reality of the situation.
> Im too old to be fighting but I’d have no problem beatin the shit out the left wing fairy’s thst are doing these things and pretending it’s in the name of BLM.








black holes matter


----------



## empeebee

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What's THE ABYSS about? Just a megathread for chilling?
> I've been kinda on-off for years here, made account year ago so i don't really know. Call me a newbie.


Anything & everything with no consequences.

BTW, someone get some THC to Cap. STAT. Hold on Cap, Imma fax you some THC for you to save on your stiffy drive, what's your fax no.?


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> black holes matter


Is that ur pet name for Jamal? The black hole


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soso78 said:


> U one of those spineless cunts thst would graffiti a war memorial dedicated to the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of men and women that gave their lives to defeat the nazis. Nazis thst wouldn’t tolerate any other race, or gays or even the disabled.
> I find it funny how the left just call anyone a nazi now. Just shows they don’t really grasp the reality of the situation.
> Im too old to be fighting but I’d have no problem beatin the shit out the left wing fairy’s thst are doing these things and pretending it’s in the name of BLM.


too old for fighting?  wtf?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Soso78 said:


> U one of those spineless cunts thst would graffiti a war memorial dedicated to the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of men and women that gave their lives to defeat the nazis. Nazis thst wouldn’t tolerate any other race, or gays or even the disabled.
> I find it funny how the left just call anyone a nazi now. Just shows they don’t really grasp the reality of the situation.
> Im too old to be fighting but I’d have no problem beatin the shit out the left wing fairy’s thst are doing these things and pretending it’s in the name of BLM.


I have to say that Nazis actually tolerated arabs and many other races. The black runner. *James Cleveland* "*Jesse*" *Owens,* who came for olympics to Nazi germany was treated better there than in US and Hitler actually shoke his hand. He had to hide from Germans because too many were asking for his signature and everyone went crazy over him. Americans told him to sit behind bus. 
Didn't the leftist just pull down a statue of a founding father Jeffersson? Trump predicted it, he said that "What's next, Jeffersson?" after confederate statues were taken down.
Leftists were calling him delusional.


Captain.Heroin said:


> It was an effort to segregate me from the others.
> Just living proof that segregation works IIRC


Holy shit man that's hardcore, i love you man how would they do this to you? #JusticeForCH #FreeCH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> Anything & everything with no consequences.
> 
> BTW, someone get some THC to Cap. STAT. Hold on Cap, Imma fax you some THC for you to save on your stiffy drive, what's your fax no.?


you can fax it to 1-800-vote-DJT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Holy shit man that's hardcore, i love you man how would they do this to you? #JusticeForCH #FreeCH


I'm a fairly insufferable human being so I'm totally OK with it. 

I would segregate me too.  

Especially if I have to come off THC and am going to feel like shit.  The last break I *intentionally* took was 1.5 days.

I KNEW better and blew my $ anyways and thought "oh I can just dab slower" NO, I CANNOT.  So yeah I fucked myself over.  

I am told I will "feel really good" a few weeks into it.   If that happens I'll be ecstatic.  Odds are low though.


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> you can fax it to 1-800-vote-DJT


Number's engaged. Think The Lady may be sending you some already. I'll try again later.


----------



## Soso78

ghostandthedarknes said:


> too old for fighting?  wtf?


Ye, plus I’m shit at it lol


----------



## empeebee

Soso is a lover, not a fighter (nice to have you back Soso )


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm a fairly insufferable human being so I'm totally OK with it.
> 
> I would segregate me too.
> 
> Especially if I have to come off THC and am going to feel like shit.  The last break I *intentionally* took was 1.5 days.
> 
> I KNEW better and blew my $ anyways and thought "oh I can just dab slower" NO, I CANNOT.  So yeah I fucked myself over.
> 
> I am told I will "feel really good" a few weeks into it.   If that happens I'll be ecstatic.  Odds are low though.


Jesus mate, I knew u we’re a bitch but moaning about “coming of thc” 
Grow a pair ffs.


----------



## Soso78

empeebee said:


> Soso is a lover, not a fighter (nice to have you back Soso )


Who the fuck are you ?
So many alts now I don’t even try to keep up?
If someone joined this year tgen they’re most likely an alt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Jesus mate, I knew u we’re a bitch but moaning about “coming of thc”
> Grow a pair ffs.


I have no problems quitting like... any drugs, other than heroin/buprenorphine type shit and THC.  Anything else is a cake walk for me.    

"We're" = we are
"were" = past tense of "are"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

empeebee said:


> Soso is a lover, not a fighter (nice to have you back Soso )


lover is a fighter iirc


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have no problems quitting like... any drugs, other than heroin/buprenorphine type shit and THC.  Anything else is a cake walk for me.
> 
> "We're" = we are
> "were" = past tense of "are"


Ye I’m on my phone so fuck off eith ur little bitch corrections


----------



## Jabberwocky

Don't bully CH. He's actually kinda cute how he takes everything to his shoulders and worries about things. I actually like his rants. 
CH you are just justifying your own oppression. I will become an activist for your cause.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Ye I’m on my phone so fuck off eith ur little bitch corrections


my apologies mr. SOSO


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well, TBH it's my own cause to make myself look and feel good but i'll do it in your name so people think i'm better person


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Don't bully CH. He's actually kinda cute how he takes everything to his shoulders and worries about things. I actually like his rants.
> CH you are just justifying your own oppression. I will become an activist for your cause.


cool people are oppressed

like CHURCHILL


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> cool people are oppressed
> 
> like CHURCHILL


The quote under my profile is actually his. He's a great writer and idol of mine. Had perfect vocabulary and rich rhetoric, very smart dude


----------



## empeebee

Soso78 said:


> Who the fuck are you ?
> So many alts now I don’t even try to keep up?
> If someone joined this year tgen they’re most likely an alt


Not an alt mate, joined in May and no, I'm not a Pete556 reincarnation


----------



## Soso78

empeebee said:


> Not an alt mate, joined in May and no, I'm not a Pete556 reincarnation


Ye course mate


----------



## Shady's Fox

You find me offensive? I find you offensive for finding me offensive


----------



## empeebee

ghostandthedarknes said:


> lover is a fighter iirc


Depends on how much he/she resists...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> The quote under my profile is actually his. He's a great writer and idol of mine. Had perfect vocabulary and rich rhetoric, very smart dude


Didn't know that man. 

BTW DeadManWalkin' is the best


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Didn't know that man.
> 
> BTW DeadManWalkin' is the best


Johnny cash is the man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

by the way I had no idea Churchill had written/said that.  Apparently he is part of the BASKET OF DEPLORABLES™

If he's such a bad hombre how is he influencing society if he's dead?

Clearly his statue has gone to his mind and HE HAS POWERS BEYOND THE GRAVE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really hope they erect a bunch of statues of TRUMP just to trigger the liberals.  

They'll protest that instead of the actual DJT it'll be so meta it'll be great. 

ANGRY ABOUT [insert trigger word] BECAUSE [present relevant news piece]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh look liberals actually got behind DJT statues


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when it's OK if THEY erect a Trump statue

but not OK if you do it

= priceless


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in the future every liberal protester will enrage each other, leading to DJT re-election

THE MORE YOU KNOW *






the Never Biden crowd probably going to vote for Trump because BLM obviously

if I was trump I'd use KAYLEIGH as my Vice President






Pence is like 100x worse than DJT as a human being and politician, and a repressed homosexual, I would think a hottie like KAYLEIGH would get the vote out better.  

FEMALE LIVES MATTER


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin let me send you some foodies bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin let me send you some foodies bb


It's OK I actually want to lose weight

You're too kind Lady 

I still have like... 3 things I can eat...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> You find me offensive? I find you offensive for finding me offensive


Eminem wrote this song super high, i love it. He made his best songs super high. One of them is No Apologies.
He was making album called "King Marshall" to quit his career, but he went to rehab and continued. His voice sounded super amazing when he did drugs.
Here's an amazing song of his for that album which was leaked.
Also, gotta give Shady some profit for his bangers all around. Like your taste of music man.


----------



## Jabberwocky

"I'm the definition of living dead,
Got a dead bitch giving head
Tulip flowers growing on my bed
Rust and blood settle on my lead
Broken soul but I'm breaking bread" 
Also, this one chorus is where i got my name from.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice song

I'm just listening to black metal, bored out of my mind, trying to talk myself out of scraping the shatter bong (gonna have to make it last WEEKS lol)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Gotta add my angst song here too, listening it right now.


----------



## Mysterier

Awooga, my beluga.


----------



## Hylight

oh my ! I'm goin ta da beach tomorrow.
i can do that. 8(


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

empeebee said:


> Depends on how much he/she resists...


i guess it's different 4 u.


----------



## Mysterier

Don't it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The longest break I've taken was probably 9 days... another period I only smoked once every day for 2 weeks... and this time is going to be like almost nearly 2 weeks of not using unless I can bum money out of my MAN... who is going to not like me not having any and will probably donate to THE CAUSE... perhaps... maybe not.  

I'll probably deal with the withdrawal by scraping the bong way too much and then crying when it has no more... TEARS are the LUBRICANT of SUCCESS.


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i guess it's different 4 u.


it's the mandela !

☀


☀


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> it's the mandela !
> 
> ☀☀☀☀☀☀☀
> ☀☀☀☀☀☀
> ☀☀☀☀☀☀☀
> ☀☀☀☀☀☀
> ☀☀☀☀☀☀☀


coodB. i don't recall correctly. iirc


----------



## empeebee

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i guess it's different 4 u.


Nah, rohypnol.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> TEARS are the LUBRICANT of SUCCESS.


No, blood and sweat are lubricant of success. Tears are for pussies.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

empeebee said:


> Nah, rohypnol.


you can getem to phuc without that stuff dummy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you can getem to phuc without that stuff dummy


alcohol helps to be perfectly honest


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> alcohol helps to be perfectly honest


doesn't hurt.


----------



## empeebee

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you can getem to phuc without that stuff dummy


Too much effort, and those gin & tonics start getting expensive after a while...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> Too much effort, and those gin & tonics start getting expensive after a while...


indeed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

...flu like symptoms?  What? 

I really fucking hope not.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

empeebee said:


> Too much effort, and those gin & tonics start getting expensive after a while...


i guess it's different 4 u.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*WOOSH* everything EVERYTHING!!! happens... for a ... REASON

and I'm GOING TO BE OK

*deep breaths*

I just NEED to get through another few days

IT'S GONNA BEO K


----------



## Mysterier

You're going to be okay. Stay strong, man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> You're going to be okay. Stay strong, man.


yeah I am ... it hardcore sucks

I think I'll be OK.  I keep telling myself it is going to be OK and not to freak out over every little thing.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah I am ... it hardcore sucks
> 
> I think I'll be OK.  I keep telling myself it is going to be OK and not to freak out over every little thing.












You'll be ok cap.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My pancakes are a work of fucking art

Fluffy as fuck, light as air


----------



## Mysterier

Dunston checks in, nobody checks out.


----------



## BK38

Man, I was fucking sick today. Think I ate some ham that was dodgy and it fucked me up. I had just started on my campaign of productivity once again and of course I get sick as shit the day after a properly productive day... Anyhow, tmrw I'm getting back on track. I'm also gonna wash the fuck out of my dog, stinky lovable bitch.... and maybe I'm going to have pancakes too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You'll be ok cap.


Yeah because I figured out a way to get more $

not because cb-1 WD is at all tolerable for me

 

irritability off the charts


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Man, I was fucking sick today. Think I ate some ham that was dodgy and it fucked me up. I had just started on my campaign of productivity once again and of course I get sick as shit the day after a properly productive day... Anyhow, tmrw I'm getting back on track. I'm also gonna wash the fuck out of my dog, stinky lovable bitch.... and maybe I'm going to have pancakes too.


I can share my recipe if you like


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah because I figured out a way to get more $
> 
> not because cb-1 WD is at all tolerable for me
> 
> 
> 
> irritability off the charts



So.... yay? You won't have to go without ze cannabis? I haven't gotten high in like... 4 months. Blows big hairy donkey balls.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I can share my recipe if you like



Sure, why not  I haven't decided if I want crepes or pancakes, but more recipes are always good. Think my pancake game needs a bit of work, my crepes are always good.


----------



## Mysterier

Bitches love his crêpe game.


----------



## BK38

Mysterier said:


> Bitches love his crêpe game.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> So.... yay? You won't have to go without ze cannabis?


I will for... at least 1.5 more days.... minus whatever I can scrape like a junkie out of the bong.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I will for... at least 1.5 more days.... minus whatever I can scrape like a junkie out of the bong.



Are you even a stoner if you've never smoked resin? Been there bruh. You can do it, tis painful though. I can't wait until I get some pot again *plays like a virgin by madonna*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Are you even a stoner if you've never smoked resin? Been there bruh. You can do it, tis painful though. I can't wait until I get some pot again *plays like a virgin by madonna*


It's still junkie behavior and I dab so the decent BHO I am scraping still tastes and looks like ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw my tolerance is so bad I would get 0 effects from marijuana resin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I had sedatives I would knock my ass out over and over again... this is always a good move for me and should be done at every opportunity IMO


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw my tolerance is so bad I would get 0 effects from marijuana resin



I never smoked marijuana resin, more hash, but that's still not as strong as BHO for sure. Maybe it's a sign that you need a tolerance break? Then you can get high on the cheap after a lil pain? I don't really dab just because it fucks my tolerance off into the stratosphere. It's kind of fun once in a blue moon though, always goes from, man, I'm not high, to omg I can't even talk I'm so high. Is that lady across the street looking at me? Do I have mustard on my shirt? Why is she still staring? Fuck, just get the beer and get back inside.... (my thought process on dabs basically)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

judging from media, Trump's executive order says the cops gotta take you to burger king for a free meal and discuss the options of your arrest.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> it's a sign that you need a tolerance break?


I mentally cannot do it... too irritable 

if I had the strength do to that I'd have done it


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I mentally cannot do it... too irritable
> 
> if I had the strength do to that I'd have done it



Hugs dude, I wish I could help you somehow. When I was smoking a lot and then suddenly stopped I'd also get the murder beez in my head and anhedonia to an extent. It passes after a week or two though ime. Hang tight.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I traded a piece of crack for a dank purple nug. On my way home about to get stoned. Sorry cap cap oh how the tides shift on the cosmic ocean.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Coxenormous

FOR MOTHER RUSSIA!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## jhjhsdi

@The Wizard of the Creek have you (or anyone here) tried the x3 spicy chicken ramen?

YES LORD!


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It took over weeks to find the body of Layne Stanley. His grandma was the only person that gave a shit about him, and called the landlord to check on him, and found him dead for over two weeks.
> 
> I miss you Layne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should have listened to your lyrics.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## jhjhsdi

@The Wizard of the Creek you add to the 3x one!? Fair play. I love my shit HOT but that doesn't need any extra heat lol. 

My mate had some extract not long ago that was 12 million Scovilles. Fuck me that was hot. I ate so much of it, pissed up. My ass hole the next 3 shits felt legit like someone putting a cigarette out on it. Worst ring sting ever. The sauce was called REGRET. now I know why. I do recommend it though. Just heed the warning and only use it as an additive for foods. Don't get drunk and eat teaspoons of it neat.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@mal3volent just looking at that makes my arteries start to clog up mmmmmm


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I traded a piece of crack for a dank purple nug. On my way home about to get stoned. Sorry cap cap oh how the tides shift on the cosmic ocean.


it's ok weed won't even do much for me anyways, a nug is like... not that much to me.  

I pound through the shit.  I know it's a problem and I can't help it.  

it's OK though, I have foreseen the future and I'm dabbing in it


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's ok weed won't even do much for me anyways, a nug is like... not that much to me.
> 
> I pound through the shit.  I know it's a problem and I can't help it.
> 
> it's OK though, I have foreseen the future and I'm dabbing in it



I wanna get stoned cap. Help.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> I wanna get stoned cap. Help.



Just feel it with me, dude.

Buddy owed me 5 gave me crack instead so ive got that plus the weed feeling toasty.

Mostly because of the weed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Just feel it with me, dude.
> 
> Buddy owed me 5 gave me crack instead so ive got that plus the weed feeling toasty.
> 
> Mostly because of the weed.


Damn man, you're doing stimulants all day all night! Feeling fried yet? I bet you're having fun tho.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was so fried today at work man it was pretty brutal.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I was so fried today at work man it was pretty brutal.


I hope you can keep the job man, it would be terrible to lose it. Don't overdo your fun, it will lead to less fun in future. When i got out of government foster care things got out of hand pretty damn quick. I wish they would haven't. I assume you're in kind of same situation because you feel like you're free and nobody is telling what you can and can't do. No punishments for fucking around.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah it's hard to handle but at the same time i know what i want and i'm not going to let anything stop me. I work hard play hard always have.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Yeah it's hard to handle but at the same time i know what i want and i'm not going to let anything stop me. I work hard play hard always have.






 Your anthem


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I wanna get stoned cap. Help.


come on over bb (all i want is u)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I work hard play hard


that's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> An evil witch is fucking with me, I started my first thread here and could use some support/advice/game plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some support about my mother selling my house form under my feet, that I already paid off
> 
> 
> My mother bought a house for me, about a decade ago that I have already paid off, and is now threatening to evict me and sell the house from under my family’s feet. Her reason, don’t know? Can’t talk to her now, I’ll say things I don’t mean, Tourette’s and stress makes someone say some fucked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> —Wizard


Can your partner talk to her for you?


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> An evil witch is fucking with me, I started my first thread here and could use some support/advice/game plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some support about my mother selling my house form under my feet, that I already paid off
> 
> 
> My mother bought a house for me, about a decade ago that I have already paid off, and is now threatening to evict me and sell the house from under my family’s feet. Her reason, don’t know? Can’t talk to her now, I’ll say things I don’t mean, Tourette’s and stress makes someone say some fucked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> —Wizard



I might have some blood magick rituals you can borrow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh I totally have a hard on for determinism.  Puritans understood they had no ability to be good or evil, that they just were that way and totally unable to change despite hating themselves for not being volitional creatures.  Self-hating determinism at its finest.  

I would have good advice for you but, honestly, wizards sound cooler than Puritans in my head even though I like determinism so... umm... 

Try buying her some flowers and an "I'm SOWWY" card?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> in the future every liberal protester will enrage each other, leading to DJT re-election
> 
> THE MORE YOU KNOW *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Never Biden crowd probably going to vote for Trump because BLM obviously
> 
> if I was trump I'd use KAYLEIGH as my Vice President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pence is like 100x worse than DJT as a human being and politician, and a repressed homosexual, I would think a hottie like KAYLEIGH would get the vote out better.
> 
> FEMALE LIVES MATTER


Kayleigh is kinda hot in this picture. Would smash.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Kayleigh is kinda hot in this picture. Would smash.


She is mega troll and smirks when she trolls.  

It's like how you know she isn't being serious or doesn't believe a word she's saying.  

No poker face at all.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No, she hates her, it seems. Hates me, and my family, she is a Mayflower Society person meaning Puritan roots (Direct descendants of the Pilgrims on the Mayflower) and burning witches, type of heritage. By contrast, my father’s side is all witches and wizards that date back to the Old Religion from the Celtic Druids. My mother won’t have that blasphemy.
> 
> I hate to say it, but fuck my mother, if it’s war she wants, cause she’s bored and really needs to get laid, so she has to control her youngest child, fuck her! I need some magic from some of the practitioners around here. Help and pray that she gets laid or something else other than fucking killing us with this abusive shit constantly. I deserve to live peacefully. If not, I am a warrior that does not prisoners. Warriors hate war, by the way, it’s my worst fear as a warrior, war!
> 
> —The Wizard



I'll draw up a sigil for you and drop some blood on it. Maybe she'll get cancer and DIE, FOR I AM A POWERFUL LUCIFERIAN WARLOCK


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No, she hates her, it seems. Hates me, and my family, she is a Mayflower Society person meaning Puritan roots (Direct descendants of the Pilgrims on the Mayflower) and burning witches, type of heritage. By contrast, my father’s side is all witches and wizards that date back to the Old Religion from the Celtic Druids. My mother won’t have that blasphemy.
> 
> I hate to say it, but fuck my mother, if it’s war she wants, cause she’s bored and really needs to get laid, so she has to control her youngest child, fuck her! I need some magic from some of the practitioners around here. Help and pray that she gets laid or something else other than fucking killing us with this abusive shit constantly. I deserve to live peacefully. If not, I am a warrior that does not prisoners. Warriors hate war, by the way, it’s my worst fear as a warrior, war!
> 
> —The Wizard


Cant tell if satire or schizophrenic delusions


----------



## MemphisX3

No offense to anyone here but I feel like 80% of this thread is legit amphetamine ramblings...and since CH accounts for some stupid ridiculous percentage of posts in this thread that makes 2 or 3 of you that I'm convinced do hot rails before you lost here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just banged my girlfriend around hour ago super hard, i was keeping my hand on her mouth and she got a wound in her lip and blood is bleeding since my engagement ring did it. She liked it tho.


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> Cant tell if satire or schizophrenic delusions


Abyss in a nutshell


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I just banged my girlfriend around hour ago super hard, i was keeping my hand on her mouth and she got a wound in her lip and blood is bleeding since my engagement ring did it. She liked it tho.


Buy her flowers tomorrow.


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Buy her flowers tomorrow.


She would be probably mad if i wasted money on that kind of shit. I could buy her one small one tho.


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> She would be probably mad if i wasted money on that kind of shit. I could buy her one small one tho.


Get rid of her. If any broad ever gets mad at you for any reason for getting her flowers you need bail....is it bail or bale?


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Get rid of her. If any broad ever gets mad at you for any reason for getting her flowers you need bail....is it bail or bale?


Fuck you man i'm engaged to her. The thing is that we have shared economy and because the covid-19 we can barely support our addiction + food.


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Fuck you man i'm engaged to her. The thing is that we have shared economy and because the covid-19 we can barely support our addiction + food.


Too easy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s not, it just got slammed on my lap, that I might be homeless, because of a wicked witch, my mother. She’s a bad person, and is dead to me now!
> 
> No satire or psychosis, just some real fucked up shit from tu madre.


Can your kids talk to her? 

Grandmas normally  their grand children


----------



## schizopath




----------



## jhjhsdi

Hi, my name is


----------



## schizopath

Bro


----------



## schizopath

jhjhsdi said:


> Hi, my name is





schizopath said:


> Bro


----------



## on.my.way🌿

One of my cats is going to the vet to fix a hernia and also castration today, im so nervous


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm so over meth and crack. Buying a QP of platinum girl scout cookies.


----------



## schizopath

Great choice. I did some amphetamine but Im starting to see how massively overhyped about it I am.


----------



## schizopath

Binging is one of those things that you keep telling yourself how fun it is, or was, but it never really reaches that point. Its forced grinding at best.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I edited my post to include the strain name. I love girl scout cookies. But platinum? Nom.


----------



## Hylight

empeebee said:


> Depends on how much he/she resists...



do not . . .  lol


----------



## Hylight

[QUO  E="madness00, post: 14869780, member: 498147"]
I edited my post to include the strain name. I love girl scout cookies. But platinum? Nom.
[/QUOTE]
i smoke 100 percent sativa all of the time. but because of my dab habit it probably evens out. 
but i rarely dose with a sativa dab. I can only get available hybrid or indi.

but that being recited, it all amounts to it _all_ has been a godsend. a blessed leaf. and dab. bang.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> She hates them because they are not biological children, but they are my kids and have done the best I could helping to raise them since my youngest was just a baby. I keep them away from my vile spiteful bitch/evil witch of a mother. I love those kids and I am their stepdad, but we all stay away from my mother.
> 
> It’s funny, my older brother and sister use to call her mommie dearest. I did too but didn’t know why, until I saw that movie. Yeah, she’s mommie dearest alright.


lol um every child is a biological child, unless they're androids.  You mean they aren't biologically yours?  

Can you have your siblings talk to her?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> come on over bb (all i want is u)


I always thought she was sexier than Brittney just my own preference


----------



## Hylight

floating on xan is the best but i am so afraid though. of the comedowns. its a break from weed. 

it helps with pain _but the pay off is so not worth it _to me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up after having terrible nightmare sequence.  Like every night for over a week now. 

If I don't get the THC by tomorrow I'm gonna die like fucking DIEEeee


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up after having terrible nightmare sequence.  Like every night for over a week now.
> 
> If I don't get the THC by tomorrow I'm gonna die like fucking DIEEeee


terrible. just terrible. 
i used to have them but thank gawd they went away, real quick.

YES THE THC Will help bb. ♡ 

very much !


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up after having terrible nightmare sequence.  Like every night for over a week now.
> 
> If I don't get the THC by tomorrow I'm gonna die like fucking DIEEeee


if i rember my dreams there rarely good ones i use to have nightmares for years that shit sux, I feel ya cap.


----------



## Hylight

lot of stress right now. i want to float on the bottom of the sky. eeehe.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> terrible. just terrible.
> i used to have them but thank gawd they went away, real quick.
> 
> YES THE THC Will help bb. ♡
> 
> very much !


Yeah I have at least 24 hours of no THC ahead of me.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I couldn't find the reds get me hot clip cuz someone mentionrd blood but this ones funny tho


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hope so, my older sister is the closest to me, fuck my brother, I’ll be happy if I never see that motherfuckr again, he’s part of the problem fucking cult member AA Nazi.
> 
> He really says this, “I don’t take chemical.” Yes NO CHEMICAL. Fucking douchebag libtard!
> 
> —Wizard


AA nazi hahaha like alcoholics anonymous


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hope so, my older sister is the closest to me, fuck my brother, I’ll be happy if I never see that motherfuckr again, he’s part of the problem fucking cult member AA Nazi.
> 
> He really says this, “I don’t take chemical.” Yes NO CHEMICAL. Fucking douchebag libtard!
> 
> —Wizard


lol

he probably takes hundreds of chemicals a day i.e. food additives, etc. and has no idea.

"I DON'T TAKE CHEMICAL" is almost as good as "MY LIFE IS A TRASH PORN AND I'M CONSTANTLY GETTING FUCKED"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> AA accidentally stumbled on to what recovery is all about, alcoholics/addicts helping each other in recovery. But he likes the big book thumping meeting, “you had an aspirin? You’re not sober! NO CHEMICAL. You need to start on day one now. Please turn in your sobriety chips!” He is a fucking libtard AA Nazi. He terrorized me as a child and I’ll beat the fucking shit out of him if I see him again! That’s a fucking promise. He knows that I’m bigger than him and stronger, he’s a pussy that tortured his little brother then and now. I fucking hate him. He is all that is wrong with recovery and cults like AA can be.
> 
> —Creek


that's true I've been to rehab AA he sounds like a dry drunk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IMO you're the wiser one WOC.  I don't blame you for how you feel about the situation. 

At least you have your sister on your side. 

I'm keeping my metaphorical fingers crossed for you 

The literal ones are too busy right now and I need to go lie down and try for more dream-free sleep.

And I SWEAR TO GOD I do not want ANY WEIRD NIGHTMARES.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> IMO you're the wiser one WOC.  I don't blame you for how you feel about the situation.
> 
> At least you have your sister on your side.
> 
> I'm keeping my metaphorical fingers crossed for you
> 
> The literal ones are too busy right now and I need to go lie down and try for more dream-free sleep.
> 
> And I SWEAR TO GOD I do not want ANY WEIRD NIGHTMARES.


I hate the nightmare wet dreams


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I hate the nightmare wet dreams


I am not getting wet dreams (fucking a lot) but um getting erections in sleep... and weird dreams... fuckin sleep boners

I wake up and it's rock hard omg


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am not getting wet dreams (fucking a lot) but um getting erections in sleep... and weird dreams... fuckin sleep boners
> 
> I wake up and it's rock hard omg


I have so deep dreams i'm always fucking some girl many times i wish i could go back to the dream because it was so good. 
It's weird i have sex everyday and still get these fucking dreams how is this possible?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I have so deep dreams i'm always fucking some girl many times i wish i could go back to the dream because it was so good.
> It's weird i have sex everyday and still get these fucking dreams how is this possible?


Freud would say it is totally normal as we are all super sexual.

Other psychologists think dreams are random neuronal firings and any correlation/similarity to waking life is merely a coincidence or due to our brains only having an understanding of reality (and not able to interpret the random neuronal firing differently).  

Sometimes dreams can have symbols and stuff but for me, I think it's largely random brain neuron firings.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am not getting wet dreams (fucking a lot) but um getting erections in sleep... and weird dreams... fuckin sleep boners
> 
> I wake up and it's rock hard omg


me to it's like heel boy i gotta pee


----------



## schizopath

Damn my friend was fucked up from lyrica. He almost had like mini seizures and sometimes lost control of his body. Looked like he broke his leg but luckily didnt.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Damn my friend was fucked up from lyrica. He almost had like mini seizures and sometimes lost control of his body. Looked like he broke his leg but luckily didnt.


My friend had 2x epileptic seizure after doing lyrica and speed for many days. Had to call him an ambulance. It's legit shit. It causes that kind of stuff if you mix it with wrong kind of drugs and stay awake for too long. He had these twitches for many hours, then he suddenly fell to the ground and started shaking, peed himself and was unconscious for a while i had to keep him in the sofa so he wouldn't do anything stupid.


----------



## schizopath

Ive seen that shit too from tramadol. My ex had an seizure while she was literally sleeping on top of me. Scary shit.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

YO I CAN'T DO ANY MF DRUGS ON THIS PROZAC IT HAS GOT TO GO


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I WANT TO RELAPSE
I WANT TO RELAPSE
I WANT TO RELAPSE
I WANT TO RELAPSE
And be able to get fucking high sometimes like normal people


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> YO I CAN'T DO ANY MF DRUGS ON THIS PROZAC IT HAS GOT TO GO


Start doing heroin, prozac wont stop you for doing that.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Freud was an idiot, who wanted to fuck his mother, or any of his patients that reminded him of his mother.
> 
> Never-mind, dude is a legendary motherfuckr.
> 
> Kudos Freud, you dead motherfucker!
> 
> *edit* dude did do enough cocaine to kill a small horse. He really did!
> 
> —Wizard



Freud is overrated 

It's all about them Greek philosophers, my ancestors knew what was up


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Start doing heroin, prozac wont stop you for doing that.



This is wonderful advice


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> Freud is overrated
> 
> It's all about them Greek philosophers, my ancestors knew what was up


Platos republic is a perfect way to set up society. Fuck democracy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I WANT TO RELAPSE
> I WANT TO RELAPSE
> I WANT TO RELAPSE
> I WANT TO RELAPSE
> And be able to get fucking high sometimes like normal people


That's probably what I'd be saying.... are you not getting therapeutic effects from your meds?


----------



## Jabberwocky

new Music


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck this! All this Star Trek shit. Platos vs Socrates. Both philosophies are correct.
> 
> The correct answer is: a little bit of both.
> 
> —Wizard (that has higher degrees)


Could you please name them?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Both philosophies are correct.


do you have a degree in phil?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t insult me anymore, it is the good of the many vs. the good of the individual, respectively.
> 
> all don nih nih time.


If in a society if everybody is acting for their own self-interest the collective wellbeing of the society would increase. No need for the good of many, your responsibility is you. 
Are you tweaking?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DeadManWalkin' said:


> If in a society if everybody is acting for their own self-interest the collective wellbeing of the society would increase. No need for the good of many, your responsibility is you.
> Are you tweaking?


Socialism???


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's probably what I'd be saying.... are you not getting therapeutic effects from your meds?


Yes, but not enough


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> Socialism???


No, it's called capitalism. Pinochet dealt with socialist the right way.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No, it's called capitalism. Pinochet dealt with socialist the right way.



That's a joke, a napkin-like general financed by the US and supporting reactionary ideals?

DASTARD! we had the same kind in Brazil


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Plato is trash, what is that bullshit? 

My dick is my SENSORY WORLD


----------



## jose ribas da silva

if Jose had lived in ancient Greece, pederasty would have reached levels never seen before.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> Plato is trash, what is that bullshit?
> 
> My dick is my SENSORY WORLD



I could formulate this better but I am smoking a strong indica which is making my english very slow to think in complicated sentences


----------



## schizopath

Im having the best day of this year. Spend like 9 hours with friends. Was fantastic and Im feeling SO good. Love you all


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> Damn my friend was fucked up from lyrica. He almost had like mini seizures and sometimes lost control of his body. Looked like he broke his leg but luckily didnt.


That happened to my mate before. He took like a whole strip of either 275s or 300s, maybe more than a strip. He had a fit and collapsed then the fit stopped and white foam was coming out of his mouth and he started choking, luckily I was there and picked him up and put him on his knees leaned him forward and was patting him hard on the back making the foam come up... It wasn't nice to see. 
When he came round I told him and he said he was having a great time and I had ruined it ffs 
He's dead now, died late December last year (not from Lyrica - it was an IV heroin + smoked spice overdose) RIP you crazy, crazy cunt. He was like a brother to me, and one of the only lads who would keep up with me or even out-do me drug or drink wise over the years. Me and him did some crazzzzy shit lol


----------



## JackoftheWood

Holy fuck I love dabs


----------



## schizopath

jhjhsdi said:


> That happened to my mate before. He took like a whole strip of either 275s or 300s, maybe more than a strip. He had a fit and collapsed then the fit stopped and white foam was coming out of his mouth and he started choking, luckily I was there and picked him up and put him on his knees leaned him forward and was patting him hard on the back making the foam come up... It wasn't nice to see.
> When he came round I told him and he said he was having a great time and I had ruined it ffs
> He's dead now, died late December last year (not from Lyrica - it was an IV heroin + smoked spice overdose) RIP you crazy, crazy cunt. He was like a brother to me, and one of the only lads who would keep up with me or even out-do me drug or drink wise over the years. Me and him did some crazzzzy shit lol


That shit is awful to see. Im not taking any tramadols or high dose lyrica anymore. Almost fucking died from an retardet drug combo.


----------



## schizopath

When Schizopath takes benzos, you start to understand why he thinks hes an psychopath


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes, but not enough


What are the main symptoms if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> When Schizopath takes benzos, you start to understand why he thinks hes an psychopath



After my last benzo experience I call them PSYCHO PILLS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Holy fuck I love dabs


+1 same here, am losing it w/o the dabs


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> After my last benzo experience I call them PSYCHO PILLS


I hear you. Small doses aint too bad. Just make me the "natural leader".


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> That shit is awful to see. Im not taking any tramadols or high dose lyrica anymore. Almost fucking died from an retardet drug combo.


Yeah it wasn't a nice scene bro. Eyes rolled back in his head, unresponsive with thick white foam. Like I said he was lucky I was there cuz he was choking. 
Another time about a month later another friend of mine saw him collapsed in town center with paramedics round him, he had got his 56 lyrica that day and obviously been on self destruct mode, he had taken nearly 2 strips then necked a whole bottle of vodka before having another fit/seizure and collapsing. It was them who saved him that day, they said he was lucky to have lived through that. 
Like I said he was a crazy cunt lol. They stopped prescribing them to him after that. 

RIP


----------



## schizopath

Holy fuck. Was he fucking stupid or really fucking stupid?

RIP anyways, I knew a person like that too and hes dead... surprisingly...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> What are the main symptoms if you don't mind me asking?


Depression, lack of motivation and really that could be fixed with my adhd medicine if I COULD GET IT


----------



## LadyAlkaline

also I am very numb. I don't have a lot of feelings.


----------



## Hylight

i went to the lake


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> also I am very numb. I don't have a lot of feelings.


Maybe you had them, but you supressed them because you had too much of them. You need positive experiences so you are subconsciosly ready to actually start feeling again. 
ALSO, WHY THERE'S CONVERSATION AND I GET NO NOTIFICATIONS?


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> also I am very numb. I don't have a lot of feelings.


well. I hope you do feel better and all too. Hope that your day is going well, or actually evening now ☺


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> also I am very numb. I don't have a lot of feelings.


I hear you


----------



## Hylight

yah, gotta go grab some sugar lolol.
already had the energy drinks. it's trying to help.


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> Holy fuck. Was he fucking stupid or really fucking stupid?
> 
> RIP anyways, I knew a person like that too and hes dead... surprisingly...


He was actually a well clever guy. Just had an extremely unfortunate last few-5 years of his life, dad died of alcoholism, Mrs left him, stopped him seeing his kid, mum and brother disowned him, prison, leading to opiate and spice addiction, homelessness, stealing, he just stopped caring I guess. He tried to kill himself in accommodated housing with a 4g shot of H, wrote suicide notes to be given to his mum, daughter the lot, but he came back round, due to a mix of his massive opiate tolerance/the fact the gear was utter shit. He was well annoyed about that lol.

He's in a better place now  but it's still a massive shame things went the way they dead. I miss him like fuck. But, I'm glad I'm not seeing him in pain, doing stupid shit like what I've shared about him anymore. He was too far gone to be changed. Stuck in self destruct. He'd had counseling, rehab a few times, been admitted to the nut house twice (amphet psychosis), prison twice. Nothing helped. He was on a 1-way flight to total annihilation.
Although, I don't think his actual death was planned :/


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Maybe you had them, but you supressed them because you had too much of them. You need positive experiences so you are subconsciosly ready to actually start feeling again.
> ALSO, WHY THERE'S CONVERSATION AND I GET NO NOTIFICATIONS?


I dunno. I did have way too many feelings, like so many. My ex really fucked my head up, he did a lot of fucked up shit and to say that relationship was an emotional roller coaster would be an understatement. I've had plenty of positive experiences in the past 5 years, but it's like my brain is on permanent self defense mode. No feelings allowed, unless I'm hanging out with my son


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is it the Zoloft?


No, that's part of the reason why I started taking an antidepressant. I'm very closed off


----------



## Hylight

zoloft of the creek.
but i really hope everyone's okay rotf


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> That's a joke, a napkin-like general financed by the US and supporting reactionary ideals?
> 
> DASTARD! we had the same kind in Brazil


Pinochet was a great dude. 




His economic reform lead to lots of prosperity. 
There was 1000% inflation with communists, then he came into power. No more inflation, poverty rates dropped. He also gave up power willingly with democratic elections, which he almost won too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Depression, lack of motivation and really that could be fixed with my adhd medicine if I COULD GET IT


I take it doctors won't prescribe?  

Really terrible because it sounds like adhd medicine would work for you


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> I dunno. I did have way too many feelings, like so many. My ex really fucked my head up, he did a lot of fucked up shit and to say that relationship was an emotional roller coaster would be an understatement. I've had plenty of positive experiences in the past 5 years, but it's like my brain is on permanent self defense mode. No feelings allowed, unless I'm hanging out with my son


You have a son? Really beatiful thing. I have seen your posts and liked them, it's great to learn more about you. From what i have seen you seem like caring person. 
Maybe you need to sort out things with your ex? Tell him what he did and that he's not allowed to do it anymore to anyone else and you'll feel better. I told this one girl to send message to her rapist, who was messaging her all the time, he raped her when she had done lots of GHB and took humiliating pictures of her, but claimed later that the girl asked for it. The girl realized the truth after she saw the pictures on his phone. She told him that she can't communicate with him anymore and that she knows what he did and he can't hide it with his acting. It made her feel so much better, because she felt like she set boundaries and for first time in long time was actually looking out for her own interests. I don't know about your situation, but i hope i can offer you some help. 
I wish you the best.


----------



## Hylight

I wish the medical system would be more helpful quite frequently. 
I mean there is good health care. . . . but reallyyyyy. sori bout ned situation.


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> When I was 16-17, I use to crush up my zoloft and sprinkle it on my morning bong rip, shotgun a couple of natty lights, and drive to high school. I’m not bragging, it’s just something I did.


Zoloft? Rings a bell. Is that morphine capsules? Never knew you could smoke them. 
Saying that, you CAN'T smoke some of the shit I did in my teens, doesn't mean it stopped me trying 
The things you do in your teens hey


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> When I was 16-17, I use to crush up my zoloft and sprinkle it on my morning bong rip, shotgun a couple of natty lights, and drive to high school. I’m not bragging, it’s just something I did.


really ! that's an amazing story.
gawd there was so much wind here today and cold wind. there was like a tornado or something yesterday maybe in Iowa 

i sitting here shivering right now  lolol.
oh gawddfdd i need sugaaaaaar. 

its a drug loooooooooooool


----------



## Fire&Water

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> When I was 16-17, I use to crush up my zoloft and sprinkle it on my morning bong rip, shotgun a couple of natty lights, and drive to high school. I’m not bragging, it’s just something I did.


Bong & btl of Sauza blue agave in the glove box for me at that time
except a buncha 17 yr. friends had cars already, so it was in the school parking lot

Edit:  then orange sunshine dots' for lunch along with some more fermented agave


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## MemphisX3

Working is so overrated.  Can I please put a down payment on my AI robot so I can exit the work force plzkthx


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If that’s in China, ole XI won’t be happy with those brave idiots. Aren’t there like 1.4 billion people in China? Where are the other ones? Stupid, stupid, brave little China men.


Why they gotta be little


----------



## devilsgospel

MemphisX3 said:


> Working is so overrated.  Can I please put a down payment on my AI robot so I can exit the work force plzkthx



Is this the kinda AI robot you can fuck? If not I'm not interested


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If that’s in China, ole XI won’t be happy with those brave idiots. Aren’t there like 1.4 billion people in China? Where are the other ones? Stupid, stupid, brave little China men.


India.

Border conflict.

btw Trump asked China for help to get re-elected and TEAM IMPEACHMENT be all like  because they didn't look farther than Ukraine.

Dems always think they have it in the bag...






You can thank Pelosi 'n' Pals™ for the botched investigation.  She was likely in on it so she could GETRICHQUICKSCHEME® with AG Barr and Republican senators.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh WOC I thought you'd also like to know Trump told Xinping to GO AHEAD on their concentration camps against Uyghur people.

And Biden is still talking about COVID and BLM... bigger issues on the table, have been for years and Dems are missing the bigger picture.  

Trump should be on death row but instead he'll get re-elected.  Insert random media distraction because people are glued to the fake news melodrama.


----------



## Hylight

the very ready  for prime time news. love that !♡


----------



## Hylight

yeah


----------



## Hylight

I hope L.A. is okay
and now it's the end of the day !


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> India.
> 
> Border conflict.
> 
> btw Trump asked China for help to get re-elected and TEAM IMPEACHMENT be all like  because they didn't look farther than Ukraine.
> 
> Dems always think they have it in the bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank Pelosi 'n' Pals™ for the botched investigation.  She was likely in on it so she could GETRICHQUICKSCHEME® with AG Barr and Republican senators.


Wouldn't call Vox reliable source of news but OK.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Wouldn't call Vox reliable source of news but OK.


the news stories I reported I didn't get from vox

the picture I just slammed in there because Trumpeachment


----------



## MemphisX3

devilsgospel said:


> Is this the kinda AI robot you can fuck? If not I'm not interested


If you got the money


----------



## jhjhsdi

I dunno about you guys but I'm just hoping I can find a mother fuckin' vein once I score tomorrow 

Any IV pro/vets got any pointers? I've ruined all the big ones in my hands now. (not from poor technique) Shooting k crystal just eats the veins 
Wrists, forearms, crook, bicep ones all gone. I may have the ones on the outer elbow left, although I've never managed to even feel the one on the left, and my right elbow is massively swollen atm from a scrap (the other guys face is more swollen lol)

I'm going to have to use my feet I guess. Massive veins down there and in the ankles, I have tried to hit them before but not very hard. Never managed to hit my legs either. If I can't get them then what options do I have? Neck and groin?  Defo don't want to start having marks/tracks/bruises and/or collapsing neck ones. I've got a friend who goes in the groin all the time but recommendeds against it as he's got 'holes either side of his dick' now :/

Also if like to be able to hit a vein big enough to accept an orange head. The feet ones look like they'll probably only take 1mls and I can barely get enough in a 1ml for a decent hit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I dunno about you guys but I'm just hoping I can find a mother fuckin' vein once I score tomorrow
> 
> Any IV pro/vets got any pointers? I've ruined all the big ones in my hands now. (not from poor technique) Shooting k crystal just eats the veins
> Wrists, forearms, crook, bicep ones all gone. I may have the ones on the outer elbow left, although I've never managed to even feel the one on the left, and my right elbow is massively swollen atm from a scrap (the other guys face is more swollen lol)
> 
> I'm going to have to use my feet I guess. Massive veins down there and in the ankles, I have tried to hit them before but not very hard. Never managed to hit my legs either. If I can't get them then what options do I have? Neck and groin?  Defo don't want to start having marks/tracks/bruises and/or collapsing neck ones. I've got a friend who goes in the groin all the time but recommendeds against it as he's got 'holes either side of his dick' now :/
> 
> Also if like to be able to hit a vein big enough to accept an orange head. The feet ones look like they'll probably only take 1mls and I can barely get enough in a 1ml for a decent hit


I'm really good at injecting, but I'd have to see your bod IRL to give tips.  And honestly that's not so much HR.  So please stop IVing lul

umm

once I score tomorrow IF AND WHEN PLEASE WHEN WHEN WHEN then I will get a fat dab in my lungs and ALL will be forgotten


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> So please stop IVing lul


Can you please these fucking monkeys on my shoulders that 


Also, nice try big guy


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Okay, Wizard of Shit, I read what you calledme before without no reason and believe me, such things i dont forget. even if you tomorrow come crumbling "it was just 2.-x" or whatever. YOU are dead for me. Even if this was a drug there is always minimum a bit of truth in it.

So go home and dress Trumps hair, asshole.

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Can you please these fucking monkeys on my shoulders that
> 
> 
> Also, nice try big guy


why not just IM a much larger dosage?


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> Okay, Wizard of Shit, I read what you calledme before without no reason and believe me, such things i dont forget. even if you tomorrow come crumbling "it was just 2.-x" or whatever. YOU are dead for me. Even if this was a drug there is always minimum a bit of truth in it.
> 
> So go home and dress Trumps hair, asshole.
> 
> JJ


He has been spamming weird stuff even on his thread asking help to his bad situation. He even posted pictures of his mom there to attack her. Now it's just him bragging about Iowa IQ tests and his degrees, which apparently make him know everything about everything. I think he's super high on coke and has been doing it for a while.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

okay, i'm also high on cocaine the last days but must i harm other people because of that? Perhaps i talk bullshit but never ever really bad!!!

JJ     I smoke my Wappa and go to bed. It's unbelievably that half of the Americans voted for him.. why???? 

OK, one deep breath, smoking a big one and then good night guys! was a pretty exhausting night ;(


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> He has been spamming weird stuff even on his thread asking help to his bad situation. He even posted pictures of his mom there to attack her. Now it's just him bragging about Iowa IQ tests and his degrees, which apparently make him know everything about everything. I think he's super high on coke and has been doing it for a while.



It' s nice from you that you want to get back freedom to this forum, but I MUST have to react. ADHD impulsive disorderl I cannot sleepfor sure :D
JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> okay, i'm also high on cocaine the last days but must i harm other people because of that? Perhaps i talk bullshit but never ever really bad!!!
> 
> JJ     I smoke my Wappa and go to bed. It's unbelievably that half of the Americans voted for him.. why????
> 
> OK, one deep breath, smoking a big one and then good night guys! was a pretty exhausting night ;(


I didn't vote for Trump if it's any consolation


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> why not just IM a much larger dosage?


1. No amazing instant headrush accompanied by bells ringing in the ears 
2. No minty/menthol taste in the throat
3. No getting to watch that blood rose rush into the barrel
4. Longer blackouts
5. More expensive than IV

There's more reasons but I'm a bit brain dead atm

But yea IM basically comes on slowly like if I'd done a massive couple lines, or plugged. I'm all about that rush and that minty taste, best bit of iv imo. 
6.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I have an extremely important meeting at 2 pm regarding a very sensitive situation with my son. Please send good vibes


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have an extremely important meeting at 2 pm regarding a very sensitive situation with my son. Please send good vibes






Listen to this when you're going to there and you'll dominate the situation.


----------



## empeebee

You OK Wiz?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I am pretty fucking emotional on my thread there, so you can fuck off too!
> 
> —Wizard


Yes, but for me it looks like it has lost its original meaning. 
I posted some stuff there too with great intent to help you, but it seemed like it just turned into thread of you bragging about Iowa IQ test scores, your degrees and how hard you are and posting attacking pictures of your family, which i find kind of bad behavior. 
What i would love to see is you having a real plan and telling there how you will execute it.
Sounded like you were tweaking and you were kinda acting like asshole claiming that you have best opinions about everything, appealing to your degree, which is an argument fallacy. The discussion lost its intellectual spark, when we went that road.
Even if your mum is acting like a cunt, which she is, it isn't good from you to act really bad too. You can still keep some dignity, even if the fighting gets messy.
I don't want to attack you and i get you're under great pressure, i'm just saying that what you're doing right now doesn't seem like best strategy for you and it doesn't encourage at least me to write down any more advice, since seems like you barely read it. It's OK for me if you make your mum hate thread, but name it as one then.


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m fine, thanks for asking! How are you?


Living the dream nightmare. nvm, tomorrow may be better


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Nice. I often sing in vocaroos and send them here cause Im braindead.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yes, but for me it looks like it has lost its original meaning.
> I posted some stuff there too with great intent to help you, but it seemed like it just turned into thread of you bragging about Iowa IQ test scores, your degrees and how hard you are and posting attacking pictures of your family, which i find kind of bad behavior.
> What i would love to see is you having a real plan and telling there how you will execute it.
> Sounded like you were tweaking and you were kinda acting like asshole claiming that you have best opinions about everything, appealing to your degree, which is an argument fallacy. The discussion lost its intellectual spark, when we went that road.
> Even if your mum is acting like a cunt, which she is, it isn't good from you to act really bad too. You can still keep some dignity, even if the fighting gets messy.
> I don't want to attack you and i get you're under great pressure, i'm just saying that what you're doing right now doesn't seem like best strategy for you and it doesn't encourage at least me to write down any more advice, since seems like you barely read it. It's OK for me if you make your mum hate thread, but name it as one then.


you do realize this is the fucking lounge?


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Nice. I often sing in vocaroos and send them here cause Im braindead.


Could you sing me Chubby Checkers Let's Twist Again? I love singing Hound Dog of Elvis in karaoke. Super fun song.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you do realize this is the fucking lounge?


Yes i do, but his post where he was asking for advice wasn't in lounge. He was asking for legit advice in legit hard situation, but the conversation went bad way from there, because of his anger which i totally understand.


----------



## schizopath

Naa but heres some Elvis






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yes i do, but his post where he was asking for advice wasn't in lounge. He was asking for legit advice in legit hard situation, but the conversation went bad way from there, because of his anger which i totally understand.


take it to that thread if you want serious answers n00b


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> n00b


:DDDD sure


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


>


This is terrible, what the fuck is this? Don't tell me this guy is from where we are? Disgusting. We should deport this guy to Sweden.


----------



## BK38

Fuck, I feel like dogshit. I better not have the fucking Covid. Don't see how I could seeing as I don't fucking go anywhere anyways... I think it's because I was drinking like 3 times a week pretty heavily and now I haven't for 6 days. Eugh... My Phenibut use has increased to every other day too, which is definitely not ideal (not on it today), so that may have something to do with it. I think it'll be awhile off the booze as I have shit to do and I'll keep this up and then maybe taper down off the phenibut in a month I JUST WANT SOME WEED ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH. *Angsty and feeling like microwaved liquid shit*


----------



## schizopath

I know we should. Just a blast from the past. 

We should use that guy for the immigrants to fuck to. Rape rates would drop to 0.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> I know we should. Just a blast from the past.
> 
> We should use that guy for the immigrants to fuck to. Rape rates would drop to 0.


No, we should send him to countries where immigrants come from and tell them that everybody is like this here, don't come. They would be terrified. Tell them that this dude refused to perform strip shows to children in kindergardens so he was deported.


----------



## Jabberwocky

This is a true banger


----------



## schizopath

Brilliant. Then only the gay immigrants would come and propably stay in Sweden.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Fuck, I feel like dogshit. I better not have the fucking Covid. Don't see how I could seeing as I don't fucking go anywhere anyways... I think it's because I was drinking like 3 times a week pretty heavily and now I haven't for 6 days. Eugh... My Phenibut use has increased to every other day too, which is definitely not ideal (not on it today), so that may have something to do with it. I think it'll be awhile off the booze as I have shit to do and I'll keep this up and then maybe taper down off the phenibut in a month I JUST WANT SOME WEED ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH. *Angsty and feeling like microwaved liquid shit*


That's where I am at and I did *not* get what I thought I was going to... heart broke


----------



## Hylight

I should go to the Lake since there is no wind blowing today. he heeee.

I sure hope Lady A is alright today.She is doing so good and staying soo strong.♡


----------



## Hylight

*^^ *Right ! 

(IKR )


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's where I am at and I did *not* get what I thought I was going to... heart broke


i know. . . but nothing compares too yoo !


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have an extremely important meeting at 2 pm regarding a very sensitive situation with my son. Please send good vibes


I am so worried. 
Stay strong and focus on this 
and you are in my thoughts and to 
keep strong alright.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wd gonna kill me


----------



## LadyAlkaline

CASE IS FUCKING CLOSED

MY NAME IS CLEAR

LONGEST SIX MONTHS OF MY LIFE LIVED IN FUCKING PURGATORY

NEXT STEP: JUSTICE FOR BABY JOE

THE LAW IS COMING FOR YOU BITCH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have 1 day to wait (this is HELL on EARTH) and I am ITCHY, hot flashes, SLEEPING all day long, when I Do sleep it is CONSTANT NIGHTMARES from the minute I lose consciousness to the minute I wake up...

the nightmares are SEXUAL in nature, involve fuck buddies/family, AWKWARD AS FFFFUUUCK sitautions... I DO NOT LIKE THIS I Want OUT i NEED POT

When I get MY MONEY (not tomorrow but big pay day payout for being a corporate whore) I am gonna get an ounce of weed and an ounce of extract ... or maybe half ounce of extract something like that and I'm NOT going to run out again for A SOLID MINUTE

</relapse plans>


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> CASE IS FUCKING CLOSED
> 
> MY NAME IS CLEAR
> 
> LONGEST SIX MONTHS OF MY LIFE LIVED IN FUCKING PURGATORY
> 
> NEXT STEP: JUSTICE FOR BABY JOE
> 
> THE LAW IS COMING FOR YOU BITCH


Disco disco parti parti


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> CASE IS FUCKING CLOSED
> 
> MY NAME IS CLEAR
> 
> LONGEST SIX MONTHS OF MY LIFE LIVED IN FUCKING PURGATORY
> 
> NEXT STEP: JUSTICE FOR BABY JOE
> 
> THE LAW IS COMING FOR YOU BITCH


Congrats!

Celebrate by rolling a fat joint, take a few puffs and PASS HER MY WAY PLSSSSSSSSSS

omg

I have almost run out of oil that has dripped from my bong to SCRAPE off a surface and dab... and I NEED like this is a NEED not a WANT... NEED more


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> wd gonna kill me



Word. Is your sleep all fucked up too? I keep waking up and having these crazy vivid and disturbing dreams. It's definitely because of all the fuckery I've inflicted on my gaba receptors with booze, lormetazepam and Phenibut and got heavy REM rebound going on... Had kinda the same with pot, but I haven't had that for months.

Edit: just saw your post, qs answered


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Word. Is your sleep all fucked up too? I keep waking up and having these crazy vivid and disturbing dreams. It's definitely because of all the fuckery I've inflicted on my gaba receptors with booze, lormetazepam and Phenibut and got heavy REM rebound going on... Had kinda the same with pot, but I haven't had that for months.


If I said what my dreams were like it'd be more sexually explicit than what I normally post about (hence why I haven't posted details)

HALLLLP

what does a brother have to do to get shot up with IM ativan?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I said what my dreams were like it'd be more sexually explicit than what I normally post about (hence why I haven't posted details)
> 
> HALLLLP
> 
> what does a brother have to do to get shot up with IM ativan?



Feel you. I literally have like...5 hypnotic Benzos left, but I'm trying to ration them. I was a dumbass the other day for taking 4 at once in a bid to see if I could get high, but I just shot up my tolerance instead (also with Phenibut as there's cross-tolerance with all gabergenics). Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeh. IM Ativan sounds nice, I've only ever taken them orally. Lorazepam is prob my fav benzo after Valium..


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What the fuck are referring to?



I see her say stuff like this in other threads when nobody is talking to her idk what her issue is

I'm just over here eating a burger in my boxers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I literally have like...5 hypnotic Benzos left


lul we're the same ... I Have like 6 or 7 and if I'm not fucking tonight I will be def tempted to take one...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> IM Ativan sounds nice, I've only ever taken them orally. Lorazepam is prob my fav benzo after Valium..


After screaming death threats at the doctor for like an hour they finally gave me an IV lorazepam shot (THIS WAS YEARS AGO)... that shit feels SO GOOD like it makes oral lorazepam seem TOTALLY like a waste.  100%. 

I probably should have screamed louder and more violently for quicker service but the squeaky wheel got the oil in the end...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

One...two... La's coming for you...


----------



## empeebee

devilsgospel said:


> I see her say stuff like this in other threads when nobody is talking to her idk what her issue is


iz cald droogz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> One...two... La's coming for you...


I sincerely hope she has the covid for working in hospitals that doctor was FUCKED and I sincerely wish I knew her name so I could go piss in the covid mass grave she got dumped in.  #covidjustice

Just wait in 2 days TRUMP'S GONNA GET EXPOSED TO THE COVID IN TULSA... and then by July 4th WE'LL SEE TRUMP ON A VENTILATOR and I'll bust a huge nut


----------



## empeebee

Oh, Lady A, your BFF is back in the boards > https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/any-good-supplements-for-lowering-cholesterol.888901/. Remarkable recovery. Don't go getting all beyutch on him,K?


----------



## devilsgospel

empeebee said:


> iz cald droogz



Too much BOOGAH SUGAH


----------



## LadyAlkaline

empeebee said:


> Oh, Lady A, your BFF is back in the boards > https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/any-good-supplements-for-lowering-cholesterol.888901/. Remarkable recovery. Don't go getting all beyutch on him,K?


I don't care about that fool


----------



## LadyAlkaline

empeebee said:


> Oh, Lady A, your BFF is back in the boards > https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/any-good-supplements-for-lowering-cholesterol.888901/. Remarkable recovery. Don't go getting all beyutch on him,K?


If his gf needs cholesterol medicine, then I'm guessing he found a big fat sugar mama


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I don't care about that fool


+100 captain points for being a strong confident woman who doesn't need a man in her life

I'LL GET THERE ONE DAY [lul no I won't]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> If his gf needs cholesterol medicine, then I'm guessing he found a big fat sugar mama


LOL


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> +100 captain points for being a strong confident woman who doesn't need a man in her life
> 
> I'LL GET THERE ONE DAY [lul no I won't]


Sexist.

What about a strong confident women who needs a women in her life?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> What about a strong confident women who needs a women in her life?


I wouldn't want anyone to live life like I am... I just can't HELP my heart 

If I could tell any woman to do as I say not as I do, it'd be about this.  YOU ARE ENOUGH FOR YOU, self love works.  

I remember that earlier this year when I was SOOOO past my buddy... and I was MOVING ON and LOVING LIFE and I remember distinctly being alone and ENJOYING the void, no one near me, I got to love me and it felt amazing ...

I could feel like that IF AND ONLY IF I HAD SHATTER and he didn't see me last night so I'm losing it


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was MOVING ON and LOVING LIFE and I remember distinctly being alone and ENJOYING the void, no one near me, I got to love me and it felt amazing


If I may ask, tell me to piss off if it is none of my business, but what changed? What stopped you loving you?


----------



## BK38

Staring at a Benzo and it's calling my naaaaaaaaaaaaaame, I did fucking nothing today and it covers the shaaaaaaaaaaame, I'm gonna take it because I can't wake up at 2pm like I did todaaaaaaaay, I have a website to design or it's no monnnnnnaaaaaaaay

My life is a coffin and a trash porn and I am unfortunately, not getting fucked, up or at all............ Oh woe is me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> If I may ask, tell me to piss off if it is none of my business, but what changed? What stopped you loving you?


I found what I love in life and I am letting it kill me...

That is vague let me be more specific...

I myself see death as a beautiful man.  Is it not attractive to be destroyed by the object of desire?  

Sorry I am quoting other people senselessly...

I got back with my ex and am back to lovesick but less so and I was like I CAN PLAY WITH FIRE no no you cannot play with fire


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The degree of lovesick is like 10% as much before

10% too much ttytt


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> I found what I love in life and I am letting it kill me...
> 
> That is vague let me be more specific...
> 
> I myself see death as a beautiful man.  Is it not attractive to be destroyed by the object of desire?
> 
> Sorry I am quoting other people senselessly...
> 
> I got back with my ex and am back to lovesick but less so and I was like I CAN PLAY WITH FIRE no no you cannot play with fire


and being lovesick for your ex is the reason you love yourself less? I don't mean to be retarded, we're just two strangers on a forum, so ignore me if I'm being dense.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> and being lovesick for your ex is the reason you love yourself less? I don't mean to be retarded, we're just two strangers on a forum, so ignore me if I'm being dense.


Yes I was fully in love with myself and did not need a MAN in my life...

love is a fire, it burns down all that it sees, burns down everything
everything you think burns down everything you say...

sorry quoting other ppl again

I don't feel "I'm ENOUGH" anymore... and I know that I am and have to constantly remind myself of it

I used to really LIKE being single, but like, when you want a relationship, or are "in one" or , "whatever" because it's "Just sex" but you know it's not because you both want just each other (GROSS barf )...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

basically I shouldn't care but I do and I don't want to if that makes sense
and yes I am ashamed to be this "in love" it is pathetic and I should be looking for better
but eventually you give up hope that there's "better" and you stick to what's good
part of growing up is giving up everything you once cared about
and settling down to a life of inadequacy, a shell of what i once was
this shouldn't be as far as I take it but I'm somewhere in the middle of the decline


----------



## empeebee

I can identify, being single is a lot of fun and offers a lot of freedoms. Does get achingly lonely sometimes though.

IMO, as a stranger who has never met you but has read at least a few hundred of your posts, you are a strong, intelligent man with a deep empathy for, and willingness to help, your fellow strugglers. Of this you should be proud because it seems to me you are _more_ than enough.


----------



## empeebee

Ancient, decrepit old man Wiz, not looking for a boy-toy. Sorry to disappoint. Besides which, I thought Cap'n was spoken for


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think you literally won't feel it on SSRI's.
> 
> IMO there are better drugs.  Are you still craving?



Way late, but meth, being a serotonin releaser, can cause serotonin syndrome when combined with SSRIs, same as MDMA.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Way late, but meth, being a serotonin releaser, can cause serotonin syndrome when combined with SSRIs, same as MDMA.



Isn't meth a very minor serotonin releaser?

I'm not disagreeing with you, I certainly wouldn't risk using meth with ANY kind of AD or AP, just asking because I don't know. I've used it with wellbutrin (an NRI) before and it felt incredibly weird.

IIRC whoever answered that question a few pages back said it was safe. I didn't think that sounded right, but I don't know enough to dispute that.


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> And I want everyone to find it


I used to have it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> I can identify, being single is a lot of fun and offers a lot of freedoms. Does get achingly lonely sometimes though.
> 
> IMO, as a stranger who has never met you but has read at least a few hundred of your posts, you are a strong, intelligent man with a deep empathy for, and willingness to help, your fellow strugglers. Of this you should be proud because it seems to me you are _more_ than enough.



aw why thank you 

I know me though and I have some settling to do 

I don't like meeting new people it's the most insufferable activity I have on Planet Earth.  And the pain of people trying to make small talk with me  is pretty bad. 

There's people I hit it off with and a lot of fuzz.  To be fair I'm mostly just fuzz to other people too.  Static.


----------



## devilsgospel

I was genuinely in love once. It ended over 2 years ago and she still wants to have people beat my ass. She asked me put it in her ass while we were together though so I'm not even mad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> I thought Cap'n was spoken for


Kind of.  Like I am and I'm not.  It's more like my dick is spoken for.  

Or was that beer?






Yeah sorry I meant beer, plenty of beer to go around.  Just one sausage.


----------



## mal3volent

I fuckin hate people. The comet should have hit the earth in Armageddon


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> I fuckin hate people. The comet should have hit the earth in Armageddon



All we need is each other


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I fuckin hate people. The comet should have hit the earth in Armageddon


BUT I WUV U 

there's some cool peeps but I share the sentiment mostly


----------



## mal3volent

I offered a ride to this guy who was walking through town. He accepted gratefully but then after ten minutes of conversation (and me going out of my way) he got triggered and wanted out


----------



## mal3volent

I didn't even flirt with him. I think he just realized I was kwayr.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I offered a ride to this guy who was walking through town. He accepted gratefully but then after ten minutes of conversation (and me going out of my way) he got triggered and wanted out


his loss imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I didn't even flirt with him. I think he just realized I was kwayr.


ttytt you're a pretty nice guy for doing that.  

that's on a long list of things I do not do for others lul


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

i always asked myself why do uk people have that ''H'' fuckin weird accentah


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> ttytt you're a pretty nice guy for doing that.
> 
> that's on a long list of things I do not do for others lul



I see someone walking in the heat and I feel bad and want to help them you know


----------



## Shady's Fox

hello everyone

anti-talent shady hollas

this is how my brand is

for the same reason you like french fries

ppl look for me on rainbow six, wow or chess


in pain from versatility maybe playin some foot tennis


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> I see someone walking in the heat and I feel bad and want to help them you know



Make sure you don't get reverse Ed Kemper'd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I see someone walking in the heat and I feel bad and want to help them you know


that's what makes you such a catch


----------



## MemphisX3

jhjhsdi said:


> I dunno about you guys but I'm just hoping I can find a mother fuckin' vein once I score tomorrow
> 
> Any IV pro/vets got any pointers? I've ruined all the big ones in my hands now. (not from poor technique) Shooting k crystal just eats the veins
> Wrists, forearms, crook, bicep ones all gone. I may have the ones on the outer elbow left, although I've never managed to even feel the one on the left, and my right elbow is massively swollen atm from a scrap (the other guys face is more swollen lol)
> 
> I'm going to have to use my feet I guess. Massive veins down there and in the ankles, I have tried to hit them before but not very hard. Never managed to hit my legs either. If I can't get them then what options do I have? Neck and groin?  Defo don't want to start having marks/tracks/bruises and/or collapsing neck ones. I've got a friend who goes in the groin all the time but recommendeds against it as he's got 'holes either side of his dick' now :/
> 
> Also if like to be able to hit a vein big enough to accept an orange head. The feet ones look like they'll probably only take 1mls and I can barely get enough in a 1ml for a decent hit


You need jesus


----------



## JoEhJoEh

For me it doesnst count


JoEhJoEh said:


> Okay, Wizard of Shit, I read what you calledme before without no reason and believe me, such things i dont forget. even if you tomorrow come crumbling "it was just 2.-x" or whatever. YOU are dead for me. Even if this was a drug there is always minimum a bit of truth in it.
> 
> So go home and dress Trumps hair, asshole.   THE REST OF THIIS POST ARE THE CONCLUCION SO TO SAY ..
> 
> This is harrassing molesting and blablabla.... Anytime  I wanted to make his posts real he locked them so that I coouldnt move them.
> 
> This is all I have to say for a longer time.
> 
> JJ



And there was even more which was deleted, because it's not important enough or so? He TRIED to apologize via PM but I will never forget which words he calles me yesterday, so my reply was just FUCK U and never talk to me anymore, additionaly with more or less the same cruel words. so: today he has not doing this drug but I got the same in my PMs  I wantet to post it here so that also can an ADMIN see what he is REALLY doing here and how he REALLY some things do when not being watched or he is gaslighting as hell


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> It' s nice from you that you want to get back freedom to this forum, but I MUST have to react. ADHD impulsive disorderl I cannot sleepfor sure :D
> JJ


Fuck you and go home to your mummy . Everybody here knows i didnt write that. LOL . What a stupid try.

JJ


----------



## devilsgospel

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck you and go home to your mummy . Everybody here knows i didnt write that. LOL . What a stupid try.
> 
> JJ



What tf are you even talking about nobody knows


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck you and go home to your mummy . Everybody here knows i didnt write that. LOL . What a stupid try.
> 
> JJ



I don't know why such awful people get such a lot of rights here only for abusing them. 

Thats so sick.

JJ


----------



## devilsgospel

JoEhJoEh said:


> I don't know why such awful people get such a lot of rights here only for abusing them.
> 
> Thats so sick.
> 
> JJ



You're just quoting yourself, you know that right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck you and go home to your mummy . Everybody here knows i didnt write that. LOL . What a stupid try.
> 
> JJ


...................


----------



## devilsgospel

Think someone needs to put away the stims and go to bed


----------



## Xorkoth

What the fuck just happened


----------



## JoEhJoEh

devilsgospel said:


> What tf are you even talking about nobody knows



This ws him and thats what i m talking about since hours. He pick a few things out of 10 posts and move it together. Thats the outcome then.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Xorkoth said:


> What the fuck just happened


see below


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> This ws him and thats what i m talking about since hours. He pick a few things out of 10 posts and move it together. Thats the outcome then.
> 
> JJ


Hun I have no issues with you but you're not making a lick of sense. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hun I have no issues with you but you're not making a lick of sense.
> 
> How are you feeling?



I say it once again:  wizards picks words out of my sentences and put them together so that in the end JJ is the one that is bad like helll....how i hate that....


<jj


----------



## JoEhJoEh

i understand. you don't believe me, right? Yes, this was is what Narciscists do. always awareness, manlpulating people arond them , p say athologicallly ynever telling the truth an so on..


----------



## JoEhJoEh

in a forum like this I dont want stress or letting me manipulate, me and my posts in a way that people think Im a bad pperson..

bye


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's gonna be OK doggos


----------



## JoEhJoEh

don’t know what you are referring too, so whatever, fuck you too, eat shit Eurotrash bitch ass woman. I don’t even know what the fuck you think I said, and I read through my previous posts. You’re just fucking crazy. Apparently you make shit up like this a lot with other members just to start shit with people!

Either tell me what your beef is, or shut the fuck up, tell lies. Get some help crazy!
. 
I do not create magic, I just know how it works. There is a cost to everything in life. Remember, reality is irrelevant, perception is everything! So Mote it be— The Wizard of the Creek
 Like Quote Reply
Report
and again  -  changed it


Captain.Heroin said:


> it's gonna be OK doggos


f

for him - sure. For me  unfortuanelly no. ah see, my last post dissapears abain, you can liierly see it how he changes it.

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

can you 2 play nice pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I certainly hope so, were you talking about my wife and I, and our Kung fu commitment? If so, yeah we should be fine with a good sensei.
> 
> Wait, did I just misread the room?
> 
> —Wizard


lol

I'm so tired

and he isn't hitting me up *again* [mega sigh]

maybe he will in a few mins?

[eternal sadness]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SCRATCH THAT PAPA IS GETTIN' LAID TONITE


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> Isn't meth a very minor serotonin releaser?
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you, I certainly wouldn't risk using meth with ANY kind of AD or AP, just asking because I don't know. I've used it with wellbutrin (an NRI) before and it felt incredibly weird.
> 
> IIRC whoever answered that question a few pages back said it was safe. I didn't think that sounded right, but I don't know enough to dispute that.


Meth plus SSRI = a bad time

Except celexa. Celexa it will just block your high


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dickwetdance

later all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Have a good night my friend. *dreams of twinks and big ole bears*


thanks it is going well

already came 2x

very hot

we are just relaxing for now; sex helps IMMENSELY w/ the cravings for more THC

plus I have scraped an ungodly amount of BHO remains from the extracts 8( so that helps too

hopefully PROVIDENCE shines light on me tomorrow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it is the NIGHT of the DEMON...


----------



## BK38

Man, today was a productive day. I got a bunch of my website design done and I even washed the dog. She was a dirty, dirty girl. Cuttin clumps of matted hair out and feeding her raspberries and cooing at her and telling her she's a good girl... she's looking at me with betrayal in her eyes now. She needed it though, no longer a stinky bitch. She WILL NOT let me dry her though after all that torment and has opted for the "run around the house like some kind of tweaker-hound until I'm dry method." She's 14, so i worry about her slipping and hurting herself, crazy ass hoe.


----------



## BK38

BK38 said:


> Man, today was a productive day. I got a bunch of my website design done and I even washed the dog. She was a dirty, dirty girl. Cuttin clumps of matted hair out and feeding her raspberries and cooing at her and telling her she's a good girl... she's looking at me with betrayal in her eyes now. She needed it though, no longer a stinky bitch. She WILL NOT let me dry her though after all that torment and has opted for the "run around the house like some kind of tweaker-hound until I'm dry method." She's 14, so i worry about her slipping and hurting herself, crazy ass hoe.



I was like, nice! A quarter of grass would make me happy too! Then I read the rest... Oh well, now you're only 15c short instead of 40c short? silver lining?


----------



## schizopath

Yeah its the mid summer festival over here. Got some work on the weekend also so gonna make that cash. Pretty sweet.


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> I was like, nice! A quarter of grass would make me happy too! Then I read the rest... Oh well, now you're only 15c short instead of 40c short? silver lining?



Oh no are you going to start quoting your own posts and arguing with yourself too?


----------



## schizopath

Its called post absurdism


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Oh no are you going to start quoting your own posts and arguing with yourself too?



oops. You right, ARE YOU HAPPY NOW YOU BASTARD? ARE YA? You know damn well I meant to quote the magic man. IT WAS A MISTAKE AND I AM SORRY OH POST LORD.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I found a quarter the other day


The first thing I thought about was a quarter oz of weed

#triggered


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> ARE YOU HAPPY


how are you doing bk

i woke up in WD and I barely got 6 hours of sleep..


----------



## schizopath

Green lives matter!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you doing bk
> 
> i woke up in WD and I barely got 6 hours of sleep..



I didn't sleep enough either, went to bed at 4am (even though I caved and took a benzo) and got up at 9am, but the Phenibut has helped me power through the day and I'm actually pleased with myself; if I had proper drugs I'd reward myself right about now. I did a whole 5 hours of work, that's like, almost a contributing member of society's worth of focused work. I am definitely getting a proper Phenibut habit again though (doing every other day instead of the 3 day gap I should be), stopped drinking for a week now and I think the worst is over. Week 2 is normally like, I'm healthy again! Then week 3 sucks and I get all irritable and then it's just gradual ups and downs of PAWs from booze. I'm not determined not to drink, but I have too much shit to do to be able to justify hangover days. You know how it be. I wasn't drinking enough to get shakes or anything, but definitely some rebound anxiety and crazy REM shit. What about you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Naturally quad posting 4 jesus


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just got some awesome red borneo kratom via FedEx. Couldn’t be happier now. Gonna slurp some of that nasty shit down. Trick, chase with pickle juice.


That sounds really good I really like pickle juice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wait what is going o


----------



## BK38

Oh no! Did the aliens abduct Captain Heroiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Oh no! Did the aliens abduct Captain Heroiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


YES

I HAVE BEEN ABDUCTED BY ALIENS WITH HUGE SCHLONGS

I DID NOT CONSENT; I DO NOT TRUST GREEN COCK AND I WANT OUT OF THIS SPACESHIP

SOMEONE LET ME OUT

NOW

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I cannot cope with reality and am going to 

oh god

oh GOD

please

please make it stop


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just got some awesome red borneo kratom via FedEx. Couldn’t be happier now. Gonna slurp some of that nasty shit down. Trick, chase with pickle juice.


Omg gross.


----------



## Hylight

_hey lit's all be nice tday 



_


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> YES
> 
> I HAVE BEEN ABDUCTED BY ALIENS WITH HUGE SCHLONGS
> 
> I DID NOT CONSENT; I DO NOT TRUST GREEN COCK AND I WANT OUT OF THIS SPACESHIP
> 
> SOMEONE LET ME OUT
> 
> NOW
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



If it's one thing I've learned in life, it's to never trust a green cock. Take that to the bank! Or maybe the doctor? I dunno, it's your life.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> _hey lit's all be nice tday
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Yeah its the mid summer festival over here. Got some work on the weekend also so gonna make that cash. Pretty sweet.



I watched that midsommar movie you guys are fucked up this time of year


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> I watched that midsommar movie you guys are fucked up this time of year


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i swear 2 god I am going to self destruct if this doesn't end today


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Hylight

IMG NOOO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HELP
I AM SURROUNDED BY WOMEN


----------



## Shady's Fox

*exhales* *head shakes*

good vibes..


----------



## schizopath

"Do you know what DNA stands for?"

"Dead nigga association."








The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yikes


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Prometheus was epic


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> -Do you know what DNA stands for?
> 
> -Dead nigger association.



That's erm.... not cool bruh. Da fuq? Also, kinda easy to say that kind of brazen stuff when you're in like, the whitest place in the world. Oh wait, you're quoting Kendrick, just figured it out. I was like... Pulp Fiction? Where do I know that from? Hmmmm Kendrick!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> not cool bruh


that was my initial thought but then I was like, meh who am I to judge?  

leavin' it to mal and wolfie because I'm a sensitive little snowflake


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

after i get more thc imma rape my virgin cb-1 receptors with thc






...like a virgin... high for the very 1st time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am about to dab some very nasty looking bho/disgusting mess I scraped out of my bong... this is the stuff suicide notes are made of and I'm sick with myself

why can't I wake up inside of a sexy black guy's body with an even bigger dick IIRC I would call myself JAMAL no matter what my name was

It's so empowering


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in b4 mal tells me I'm a size queen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

withdrawal hurts so bad

so bad

NEVER let this happen again captain, never

get some fucking pot and SMOKE IT to come down

my fucking god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THAT
WAS
DISGUSTING

I could taste the butane
and ... what tastes like wild onion, mulch, dirt/grass after being mowed and perhaps green onion flavored

the FUCK was that

"Are you here because you hit rock bottom?"
"No, you wish!  I can sink WAY lower!"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

to be perfectly honest I want a dick so big I can't fuck with it because ppl wouldn't be able to take it

and yes I have seen MONSTER COCK like that before... gave a whole new meaning to Jamal's BBC ttytt

I want a pile of extract so big I'll never run out

and a gun so warm it will keep me from shivering at night

and a bottle of liquor so cold I don't need ice

BRING ME WHISKEY WHEN I'M THIRSTY
AND REEFER WHEN I WANNA GET HIGH


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY WANTS ARE NOT ABERRANT and the liberals are like "y u want a gun" BECAUSE THAT'S MY RIGHT

don't tread on my BBC


----------



## Hylight

DRINK WATER ❣


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> DRINK WATER ❣


And milk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love milk


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Probably my favorite John Lennon quote.



I hate him so much


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> i love milk



you like man milk, schizo prefers it straight from the teet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you like man milk, schizo prefers it straight from the teet


to be fair i like both

i sat still for 10 whole minutes YAY GO ME

I swear to god if I don't get more THC today I'm going to fuckin' DIE

about to scrape more disgusting shit out of the bong

beginning to think that there is no god because i'm still alive


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to dab more nasty ghetto shit I scraped out of my bong and crymoar


----------



## Hylight

i have to might drink today because i don't _don't _want to have xan. i _need _it.


----------



## Hylight

you bumbed my post back


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I know what you mean by need not wanting xanax

going off it when I shouldn't have... lul.  8(

brain still out of sorts.  need that sweet sweet hypnotic script


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know what you mean by need not wanting xanax
> 
> going off it when I shouldn't have... lul.  8(
> 
> brain still out of sorts.  need that sweet sweet hypnotic script



i can usually go three days, that is when i do start again. but that's only because of opie, i think.
then i say YAY i made it to the third day, i can do this and
then OH NOO.


----------



## Hylight

so i'm going to be a drunk. MAYBE.


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> schizo prefers it straight from the teet


You bet I do


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> so i'm going to be a drunk. MAYBE.


Nice me too


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

frustration is hard


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

did i put this in the wrong thread.

i'm going blind eeeeehe hee


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Tell me more? Like how hard?


immaculately lolovely


----------



## BK38

Mannnnnnnnn, this Phenibut at the same dose is not stretching into the evening like it used to in effect... I'm going to have to do a T break soon and it's going to suck. A lot. I mean, I'm only doing 1500mg max a day, but still, I don't want to have to taper to stop...  MEH. MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH.

Edit: Just realized I took it earlier and has actually been 10+ hours since I dosed, so, maybe not. Still need a T break though.


----------



## Hylight

DRINK WATER 

and swim lololololol 

love ya


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Decided Im finally gonna buy Fallen Order next month


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> am I going to make out and subsequently fuck my girl on those sticky floors.


Thats real beautiful. #Just first date stuff


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s my MO, I’m a filthy freak


What if you found your soulmate on a threesome? Think about that.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m sorry to hear that, that happens really quickly with phenibut. Definitely taper, because it sucks just having the addiction of phenibut without the effects. Fortunately, I am go gaba gaba here, phenibut, baclofen, gabapentin, pregabalin, and clonazepam in my medicine closet. If you have any of those, it will help tapering, just my experience. Gaba receptor withdraws are very dangerous as you know.
> 
> —Wizard



Yeah, I have Phenibut and like 5 lormetazepam (hypnotic benzos) left. I think I might have to do a solid week, possibly two without any gabas to reset my tolerance. I'm taking Phenibut every other day at the moment, which is too much. It really should be a twice a week thing max in my mind. I'm having very mild alcohol wds now too, so my gabas are already a little wonky as is. Fucking gabas, always have to pay the piper. Phenibut is one of my favorite drug discoveries ever, but the one bitch is the rapid tolerance. I keep it on the low-ish dose (psychonaut wiki says it's bang in the middle of "common" dosing), but when I first started I could get super lifted off 500mg. I like it when I take 1000mg and it lasts all day. That's kind of my sweet spot. Good looking out on WDs, those are no joke with gabergenics for sure.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Ahh the 90s........


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Sucked my first titty in 99. Thought Y2K was gonna kill us all and i had to nibble a nipple just in case the world ended.


----------



## Mysterier

I never thought I would compromise, and yet here I am, eating ham and cheese Hot Pockets.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Mysterier said:


> I never thought I would compromise, and yet here I am, eating ham and cheese Hot Pockets.


Crispy buttery crust or croissant crust?


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s what folks call Dr. Ruth’s pussy



Not quite as appetizing as one might think. It's so Edwardian in here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


so... so soon.. please lord release me from this SOBRIETY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the pain is REAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pls someone HALP MEEeee

what do I have to DO????

fuCKKKKKKKKKkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> And milk


with vodka and kalua


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Suck my diiiiiiick


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Sucked my first titty in 99. Thought Y2K was gonna kill us all and i had to nibble a nipple just in case the world ended.


damn, i had my last kid in 98...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Suck my diiiiiiick


NO U


----------



## MsDiz

My head feels like it’s going to explode from a tension headache. Fuckkkkkk me! Someone. Honestly actually sex does make it better. Wonder if I could call my boy toy.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Suck my diiiiiiick


No, YOU suck my dick.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> No, YOU suck my dick.


Suck mine!! It’s very very small but t’would be nice.


----------



## BK38

I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I volunteer as tribute.


Stay where you’re at! I’m gonna get a flight ASAP. Get the gin in, I’ll bring the coke. Got some ket too.


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> you like man milk, schizo prefers it straight from the teet



I'll suck a titty any day of the week


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> Suck mine!! It’s very very small but t’would be nice.


I believe in equal trade


----------



## devilsgospel

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Sucked my first titty in 99. Thought Y2K was gonna kill us all and i had to nibble a nipple just in case the world ended.



Did I miss the nipple party or something? I can't believe you guys, that's some of my favorite shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> My head feels like it’s going to explode from a tension headache. Fuckkkkkk me! Someone. Honestly actually sex does make it better. Wonder if I could call my boy toy.


lol

sex will loosen you up for sure iirc

ymmv


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Stay where you’re at! I’m gonna get a flight ASAP. Get the gin in, I’ll bring the coke. Got some ket too.



Awww yeah, sounds good to me. All work and no play makes BK a dull boy. I'll show you the little French town, well, maybe not, we might be a liiiitle preoccupied


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> a liiiitle preoccupied


hot

I have this huge boner and can't do anything w/ it for 2 reasons

wd pains and

saving it for tonight cuz tryin to get my dick wet tbph


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAY THE LOURDE HAVE MERCY ON MY GAS SNIFFING ORPHAN BEATING SOUL...


----------



## schizopath

The person Who said that ladies love Men Who write poems forgot add "unless they are autistic"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I am dying on the inside


schizopath said:


> The person Who said that ladies love Men Who write poems forgot add "unless they are autistic"


love is hard man

it really is

I had to smoke so much nasty bong scrapings to get anywhere...


----------



## BK38

I'm getting my life in order rn, including getting hotter. Give me two months and I will be back to pre-covid glory. Perhaps I shall grace the nudie thread with some before and afters.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I'm getting my life in order rn, including getting hotter. Give me two months and I will be back to pre-covid glory. Perhaps I shall grace the nudie thread with some before and afters.


You’re already hot BB, I definitely would!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm getting my life in order rn, including getting hotter. Give me two months and I will be back to pre-covid glory. Perhaps I shall grace the nudie thread with some before and afters.


that's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i keep telling myself

KEEP YOURSELF ENTERTAINED, and IT'S GOING TO BE OKAY

those sound like lies


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re already hot BB, I definitely would!



Awww shux, I would also absolutely make you walk funny for a week if you came over. I'm not that vain, I really just want to get healthier, which in turn makes me look better


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's hot


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> i keep telling myself
> 
> KEEP YOURSELF ENTERTAINED, and IT'S GOING TO BE OKAY
> 
> those sound like lies


They aren’t lies! You will be ok! Just distract!


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> i keep telling myself
> 
> KEEP YOURSELF ENTERTAINED, and IT'S GOING TO BE OKAY
> 
> those sound like lies


Entertainment aint the same after drugs, sadly. Sure its gonna be okay if you can adapt well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> They aren’t lies! You will be ok! Just distract!


Thanks... I am.  I royally screwed myself in more ways than one and it hurts.


----------



## schizopath

The testament of schizopath (old version)


----------



## Mysterier

PrincessDiz said:


> My head feels like it’s going to explode from a tension headache. Fuckkkkkk me! Someone. Honestly actually sex does make it better. Wonder if I could call my boy toy.



I will answer.


----------



## Mysterier

You can call me The Little Fist.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the PAIN is about to be OVERRRR

i have acquired thc

praise to the demon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pray 4 mojo's relapse on thc

lul

might as well make this good and clean the bong out

no more hitting nasty resin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD YES

YES

this is what I NEEDED

in my life

more than a MAN lul

NEVER LEAVE ME THC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hail Satan brother, let’s get through the day my friend.
> 
> Love,
> —The Wizard


this x 100


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> pray 4 mojo's relapse on thc
> 
> lul
> 
> might as well make this good and clean the bong out
> 
> no more hitting nasty resin


4 mojitos is hardly a relapse


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> 4 mojitos is hardly a relapse







that's what i'm referring to

had a huge dab

feeling... like way better


----------



## BK38

I keep smelling my dog. She smells so fucking good after her bath. I am a dog sniffer and proud, I think it's healthy to turn the tables sometimes and sniff them, see how they like it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I love when BK posts because i know it's about something that is fun to talk about.

However, i'm too stoned to give a reply.

Best of luck,
madness00


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> I see someone walking in the heat and I feel bad and want to help them you know


Nietzsche would say you do this just to feel better about yourself you selfish fucker.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> The testament of schizopath (old version)


Where can i find that?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



I'd let her suck it.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I love when BK posts because i know it's about something that is fun to talk about.
> 
> However, i'm too stoned to give a reply.
> 
> Best of luck,
> madness00



Thanks for the warm and fuzzies dude. Something in the air today, everyone showing me love. Enjoy your high dude and spark one for me!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> too stoned


No such thing for me lol

but I finally got high (acquired some thc)

feeling better, marginally I guess


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I keep smelling my dog. She smells so fucking good after her bath. I am a dog sniffer and proud, I think it's healthy to turn the tables sometimes and sniff them, see how they like it.


Oh yeah, i sniff my girlfriend all the time she thinks i'm weird but i like a little sniff now and then, you know just gimme a little sniff bro. Just a taste i promise i pay you when i get my governement money just a sniff tester i will buy a vacuum cleaner and sniff you with it little sniffer i back.
- Lil vacuum


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I'd let her suck it.


I would snifff sniiiffff 
3/5


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Where can i find that?


it's in a safe place.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Thanks for the warm and fuzzies dude. Something in the air today, everyone showing me love. Enjoy your high dude and spark one for me!


----------



## MsDiz

I’ll take my guitar and sing you that @BK38


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ll take my guitar and sing you that @BK38



Here's one near and dear to my heart, I'll leave you with this. In high school I used to play 2nd guitar and do the singing bit and my buddy would play lead. We used to practice this one song for hours. Still not sure I have the pipes for it, but, still, never feel down when I hear this:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

will u sing me this madness


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Here's one near and dear to my heart, I'll leave you with this. In high school I used to play 2nd guitar and do the singing bit and my buddy would play lead. We used to practice this one song for hours. Still not sure I have the pipes for it, but, still, never feel down when I hear this:


I’ll learn it por vou


----------



## Hylight

i need my xxxxxx 

if you take an edible _then _have to take a xanax will you die  ?


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ll learn it por vou ❤



That's really sweet. Only if you want to though  ♥ . I'm gonna hit the sack, ttys.


----------



## Hylight

HEHY


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> That's really sweet. Only if you want to though  ♥ . I'm gonna hit the sack, ttys.


I will, sounds easy, will play with it tomorrow. Goodnight


----------



## MsDiz

Has BL members ever recorded a song before? @Xorkoth? Has it been done yet? There’s loads of musical peoples in the forum. We could all record something and someone who’s gifted in editing splice it all together. Be fun!


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Has BL members ever recorded a song before? @Xorkoth? Has it been done yet? There’s loads of musical peoples in the forum. We could all record something and someone who’s gifted in editing splice it all together. Be fun!



yo john, I DJ yo - -used to produce but only now and then I have podcasts. Nothing special whatsoever, I just see music as language. That's all.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Has BL members ever recorded a song before? @Xorkoth? Has it been done yet? There’s loads of musical peoples in the forum. We could all record something and someone who’s gifted in editing splice it all together. Be fun!


I have played drums for 8 years, i have played in many good cases, like charity concert in christmas when i was just like 14. Many people can only dream of getting to places like that, but the drum things i did there sucked. Just basic shit. 
My drum teacher was and still is one of the most respected drummers in the main city area and that's why he was able to get me those things. I recorded songs when i was younger. Where i specialize is New Orleans funk and Jazz, but i like to play metal too like Lamb of God, Slipknot or stuff. I was in music class in my school, i also got to Sibelius academy but i fucked it all up with my drug use. I remember we played Megadeths Duke Nukem and Judas Priests Painkiller on school with out little elitist group of 3 very well learned musicans. We always boycotted songs girls wanted, like Justin Bieber. Super good times. 
 Still play solos on my girlfriends buttcheecks tho.


----------



## MsDiz

See we got talent! Why couldn’t we record a song together, well separately but you know what I mean!


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> yo john, I DJ yo - -used to produce but only now and then I have podcasts. Nothing special whatsoever, I just see music as language. That's all.


I was a sound engineer for years! Good times but it’s a young girls gameHaha


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> i need my xxxxxx
> 
> if you take an edible _then _have to take a xanax will you die  ?


no. feels good


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> play solos on my girlfriends buttcheecks tho.


say no more fam






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> say no more fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Sooon i will send you true solo you amateour


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am about to eat food

and i just had a dab

oh yeah and it was good

*huge relief*

now gotta make these last me longer


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nietzsche would say you do this just to feel better about yourself you selfish fucker.



That's one thing that I think he nailed

The human brain will do complex mental gymnastics to deceive itself into believing we don't see the world and interact with it in ways that benefit us the most in the end physically, emotionally and/or spiritually. I think that's a good thing though, society would've collapsed a long time ago if we didn't evolve that way.

As you can tell I'm a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## Hylight

owww need xanax. my head hurtz f'n alcohol.
hate social alcoholism. need need need. owch. and more pain and more pain and more pain go away. 

dab will help. fire burning everywhere.


----------



## Hylight

i need to survive a xanassalt


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> That's one thing that I think he nailed
> 
> The human brain will do complex mental gymnastics to deceive itself into believing we don't see the world and interact with it in ways that benefit us the most in the end physically, emotionally and/or spiritually. I think that's a good thing though, society would've collapsed a long time ago if we didn't evolve that way.
> 
> As you can tell I'm a lot of fun at parties.


He was right about slave morality too. Every ideology trying to help others is slave morality. It's weak trying to justify taking from the strong and if strong supports it he is trying to make himself look good. 
"Nobody is more inferior than those who demand equality."
Christianity and socialism.
His prophecy was that if communism will never be put in actions millions will die and he was right. Nietzsche is right about many things.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sooon i will send you true solo you amateour


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> He was right about slave morality too. Every ideology trying to help others is slave morality. It's weak trying to justify taking from the strong and if strong supports it he is trying to make himself look good.
> "Nobody is more inferior than those who demand equality."
> Christianity and socialism.
> His prophecy was that if communism will never be put in actions millions will die and he was right. Nietzsche is right about many things.



He was very right about a lot of stuff but boy was he depressing. Plus he never got any PUSSY

I would have a long conversation about this but I need to stop thinking and go to bed


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> He was very right about a lot of stuff but boy was he depressing. Plus he never got any PUSSY
> 
> I would have a long conversation about this but I need to stop thinking and go to bed


He got pussy. There's a theory that he went insane because of STD he got in brothel in Liepzig.


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> He got pussy. There's a theory that he went insane because of STD he got in brothel in Liepzig.



I thought he died a virgin?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> He got pussy. There's a theory that he went insane because of STD he got in brothel in Liepzig.


Sounds more like pussy got him.

*puts on sunglasses*


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> I thought he died a virgin?


Well, there's lots of debate about did he get STD which led to insanity when it wasn't treated but him getting pussy is pretty much agreed on.


----------



## Hylight

got burnt out at the lake too long yesterday.
wow.benzo help.


----------



## Hylight

pussy pussy pussty. 
fuck it.


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, there's lots of debate about did he get STD which led to insanity when it wasn't treated but him getting pussy is pretty much agreed on.



I don't know where I got that information then, I may be thinking of someone else. Or maybe the story was he got laid once and never did it again and/or never had a relationship. Like I said I might be crossing a few streams there.


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> I don't know where I got that information then, I may be thinking of someone else. Or maybe the story was he got laid once and never did it again and/or never had a relationship. Like I said I might be crossing a few streams there.


He never got married or had children.


----------



## w01fg4ng

But he was a brain geek nerd who didn't get laid

_'The problem is, God gave man a brain and a penis and only enough blood to run one at a time.'  R Williams_


----------



## Hylight

it's oaky.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Hylight

bluetooth !


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> See we got talent! Why couldn’t we record a song together, well separately but you know what I mean!



I'm in, haha.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> I'm in, haha.


This is how i have always imagined you with your techno posts


----------



## Shady's Fox

But I listen the good side of techno, the moody one -- I have good taste you can't deny, haha


----------



## jose ribas da silva

quarantine is for the weak, I've sworn an oath of solitude until the pestilence is purged from the lands!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> quarantine is for the weak, I've sworn an oath of solitude until the pestilence is purged from the lands!


glad to see you around man

Brazil must be extra-scary to live in now.  How are you holding up?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

yo..

I just realised shark teeth looks like women's panties.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> yo..
> 
> I just realised shark teeth looks like women's panties.


Wassup techno dealer? 
You mean both are triangles?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> yo..
> 
> I just realised shark teeth looks like women's panties.


God and His subtle warnings iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

man, i got myself all jacked up on java Monster and Copenhagen long cut and now i can't sleep. wtf have i become ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> man, i got myself all jacked up on java Monster and Copenhagen long cut and now i can't sleep. wtf have i become ?


caffeine will do that

am planning a splurge with it soon

that feel when you like caffeine that much


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> caffeine will do that
> 
> am planning a splurge with it soon
> 
> that feel when you like caffeine that much


the last of my vices, for now anyway. been thinking about weed again with you talking about dabs but honestly i gotta have benzos when i smoke. stuff midfucks me now for some reason.  want to try a good sativa tho.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the last of my vices, for now anyway. been thinking about weed again with you talking about dabs but honestly i gotta have benzos when i smoke. stuff midfucks me now for some reason.  want to try a good sativa tho.


jack herer is really good

the extracts i do are normally high thc low cbd

but yeah it makes people anxious normally - opposite for me for whatever reason


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> jack herer is really good
> 
> the extracts i do are normally high thc low cbd
> 
> but yeah it makes people anxious normally - opposite for me for whatever reason


the indicas make me overthink things like washing a coffee cup for 5 minutes. looking for that sit down and watch spongebob and eat everything in the house kinda high


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the indicas make me overthink things like washing a coffee cup for 5 minutes. looking for that sit down and watch spongebob and eat everything in the house kinda high


+1 on doing something for like 5 minutes that should take 5 seconds

but normally that is me in a k hole tbph


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> jack herer is really good



jack harrer is awesome love all his vids


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

I'm so happy because today
I've found my friends
They're in my head 

But I don't care
I'm so horny but that's okay
My will is good 

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack
I killed you, I'm not gonna crack

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack
I killed you, I'm not gonna crack


----------



## BK38

I'm gonna say.... Nirvana?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Hylight

*^^ *thanks


----------



## schizopath

I always felt like they would vote me "most likely to kill everyone on a high School dance" 

I felt that


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


>


thanks thats classic. i think i might have saw it before ROTFL.
sometimes he reminds me of sam kinison 
teen spirit omg
i died laughing through the whole thing
anyway that's sad. lool.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I always felt like they would vote me "most likely to kill everyone on a high School dance"
> 
> I felt that


we drank tea alot 

i cringed, i stopped breathing ROTF


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Hylight

awwww

and okay tone it down _libra _♡


----------



## schizopath

How about


----------



## Hylight

FIN


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> How about


Kenkraft is in so many graffiti movies. Love that shit.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

Guys, i'm tweaking somebody come keep me company.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> glad to see you around man
> 
> Brazil must be extra-scary to live in now.  How are you holding up?



It is not so bad as it appears to be. Except by the fact that I was bitten by a wild venous bee and a herd of monkeys is surrounding my plantations of cannabis (perhaps they are well trained, I need to watch out and that's why I have some parrots working with me and functioning as alarms). 

So as you can see, only tropical problems down here in the woods of the world. Regarding the pandemic, that's fine, our president told us that it is a flu, I am not worrying about it anymore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> It is not so bad as it appears to be. Except by the fact that I was bitten by a wild venous bee and a herd of monkeys is surrounding my plantations of cannabis (perhaps they are well trained, I need to watch out and that's why I have some parrots working with me and functioning as alarms).
> 
> So as you can see, only tropical problems down here in the woods of the world. Regarding the pandemic, that's fine, our president told us that it is a flu, I am not worrying about it anymore.


monkeys and parrots as colleagues? 

man that is epic as fuck


----------



## schizopath

Jose


Captain.Heroin said:


> that man is epic as fuck


----------



## schizopath




----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I picking up my kids and going to the creek, go swimming, there is cool place with a swinging ropes. It’s a blast when we can get the three kids with us together. I have witchcraft to do there, anyway. Win win win.
> 
> —Wizard


Witchcraft, as in real actual witchcraft? Like in the movies?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I ATE SOME AMERICAN DUST

AND SINCE THEN HE SEES ME WITH GREEN NOSE

YO hallucinations


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Fap it off


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No, not like the movies, well kind of. If you see sparks coming out of my twirling stick seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see sparks coming out, that means I mean business. But, I have to do a couple of things, spells and prayers. It will be for protection, for me and my family.
> 
> —Wizard


I see... the world is a strange place and we are very much protected here in our bubble of Ireland. As much as it wouldn’t bother me, I can guarantee if you told people where I live you did this you’d be chased out or strung up. It’s like living in different worlds.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I live in southwestern Ohio, beautiful land. I’m second generation Irish American, my family hails from county Kerry, also beautiful there. Tons of witches and wizards from Kerry. I’m a dual citizen, Irish/American. You would love it here @PrincessDiz! It’s magical land!
> 
> —Wizard


Oh I can imagine it’s beautiful! Honestly it intrigues me the witchcraft thing! But I live in a county that’s quite old fashioned with a lot of older people who are quite religious. Catholic’s which says it all! Haha! So it just wouldn’t be tolerated here.

Kerry is lovely, I’ve been many time’s surfing with friends. Very beautiful county.

If you’ve dual citizenship then move here! Guarantee you’d be happier than America!


----------



## schizopath

I ll be drinking heavily today


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ab jebz Bluelight ist mein land und Dekadenz - Die_ Wir Nicht *dulden* Können._


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> I ll be drinking heavily today


parti parti with mi boi


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I picking up my kids and going to the creek, go swimming, there is cool place with a swinging ropes. It’s a blast when we can get the three kids with us together. I have witchcraft to do there, anyway. Win win win.
> 
> —Wizard


sounds like good times


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Back in the days i saw twilight in the theaters..


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> parti parti with mi boi


You bring the downers, i bring the uppers


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Team Edward or team Jacob? That shit was a big deal back in the day.


Hot or cold? Cold anytime.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Evening peeps


----------



## Mysterier

Love you to Death.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Babys On Fire!Fire!Fire!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Impulsively bought a 20 of dope. Ill only shoot half amd slowly inject to make sure i don't OD.


----------



## schizopath

Watch out. Only 1.5mg of fent is the killing amount. Maybe test it by snorting 10%?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Impulsively bought a 20 of dope. Ill only shoot half amd slowly inject to make sure i don't OD.


someone put a low Jack on this guy


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Watch out. Only 1.5mg of fent is the killing amount. Maybe test it by snorting 10%?



2nd that. I'd do a tester bump and then wait like 45 min to see how it hits.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just realized that the United States of America elected an internet troll!


a shitty one at that iirc


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


>


I'm around other people now. will view later tho.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I dont want to waste any with a tester. Ill just slowly inject .1 cc at a time.


----------



## schizopath

Nice. I can respect that, as stupid as it is.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I dont want to waste any with a tester. Ill just slowly inject .1 cc at a time.








						Bluelight Shrine
					

A memorial to Bluelighters who have passed away (forum is open to new replies)




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'll be fine. If i start nodding ill stop injecting. It's a pretty fast onset. IDK why i bought it it was from some street rat.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

In the past week ive used much marijuana, gabapentin, vyvanse, klonopin, meth, crack, coke, alcohol and now fent/heroin tonight. Shit is white.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I'll be fine. If i start nodding ill stop injecting. It's a pretty fast onset. IDK why i bought it it was from some street rat.


save some for tomorrow bro. u can run down the hill and fuck 1 chick, or walk down and fuck them all. got faith in ya nigga


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Word ill save the shot loaded. Literally inject a quarter of the 20 bag, wait 15 seconds, assess.


----------



## Mysterier

Ever just blast a whole loaf of beaver?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

anyone know a really hot gullible, blind, mute female that's single?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BehindtheShadow said:


> Evening peeps


every time BTS shows up I'm smiling !!

how are you doing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I dont want to waste any with a tester. Ill just slowly inject .1 cc at a time.


Meth is almost always meth here but, if you're used to weak stuff, strong shit will knock your balls off man.  But you seem to be a "heavy tolerance" user.  

I know what a fat shot without tolerance is like.  I think one time I accidentally (YES IT WAS AN ACCIDENT this was like over a year ago DO NOT JUDGE) like 0.2g and I was close to blacking out, had to lie down and I felt my body struggling to get oxygen to the brain.  Like I'm fortunate I didn't do any more than I did.  



and to be honest yes I see what ya'll get out of them monster shots but it is something I never did again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'll be fine. If i start nodding ill stop injecting. It's a pretty fast onset. IDK why i bought it it was from some street rat.


oh you mean heroin?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuck them all


Um, this, all the time!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BehindtheShadow

Captain.Heroin said:


> every time BTS shows up I'm smiling !!
> 
> how are you doing?



Am OK thank you 
How are you?
I know I've been scarce but meh life....


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Back in the days i saw twilight in the theaters..



Nerd.



BehindtheShadow said:


> Evening peeps



G'devening m'lady, and how artst thou?



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just realized that the United States of America elected an internet troll!



This is the most accurate thing I've ever heard you say.  Or at least, top 5.



Mysterier said:


> Ever just blast a whole loaf of beaver?



Yeah, that's my every Thursday night.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Xorkoth said:


> Nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> G'devening m'lady, and how artst thou?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most accurate thing I've ever heard you say.  Or at least, top 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's my every Thursday night.


Not bad hey been a while how are you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BehindtheShadow said:


> Am OK thank you
> How are you?
> I know I've been scarce but meh life....


I heard on the news they're relaxing a little of your country's restrictions - is it still really bad there?  

I'm OK, things have been mixed.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Captain.Heroin said:


> I heard on the news they're relaxing a little of your country's restrictions - is it still really bad there?
> 
> I'm OK, things have been mixed.



Well we still in essence can't buy any tobacco products but we are allowed to go to church, work and drink alcohol.....

It's almost back to normal in my opinion but they didn't really enforce lock down except for the smoking ban..... 

But that's SA for you hey


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

PrincessDiz said:


> My head feels like it’s going to explode from a tension headache. Fuckkkkkk me! Someone. Honestly actually sex does make it better. Wonder if I could call my boy toy.



Call on me......
when you're not strong..... 
we all neeeeeed......
somebody to squirt oooooooon......

Hope your headache is gone. If you were in my neck of the woods id rub the headache out of you with special creams and lotions........Then go pick you up some donuts and do your dishes on my way out the door...


----------



## MsDiz

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Call on me......
> when you're not strong.....
> we all neeeeeed......
> somebody to squirt oooooooon......
> 
> Hope your headache is gone. If you were in my neck of the woods id rub the headache out of you with special creams and lotions........Then go pick you up some donuts and do your dishes on my way out the door...


Aren’t you sweet! Yeah my headache is gone, thank you cold water. Literally sit above the sink and dip your hands and feet into cold water.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

PrincessDiz said:


> Aren’t you sweet! Yeah my headache is gone, thank you cold water. Literally sit above the sink and dip your hands and feet into cold water.


 
Good to hear. Yea its crazy how much good a cold shower or just some ole h2o can do.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BehindtheShadow said:


> Well we still in essence can't buy any tobacco products but we are allowed to go to church, work and drink alcohol.....
> 
> It's almost back to normal in my opinion but they didn't really enforce lock down except for the smoking ban.....
> 
> But that's SA for you hey


gotcha

i remember the tobacco ban, I think NYC did it or maybe not


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Guys, i'm tweaking somebody come keep me company.


I'm omw 
What state am I running to?


----------



## Xorkoth

BehindtheShadow said:


> Not bad hey been a while how are you?



I'm doing mixed... both good and bad.  bad stuff in the recent past, more good stuff now.  How are things over there in SA?



Captain.Heroin said:


> gotcha
> 
> i remember the tobacco ban, I think NYC did it or maybe not



Nope we definitely  never did that.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

blm


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## LadyAlkaline

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Guys, i'm tweaking somebody come keep me company.


Oh you're racist, sorry I left my oven on


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

the masterpiece from heroin addiction


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[listens to death metal]


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh you're racist, sorry I left my oven on


Whhaat?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh you're racist, sorry I left my oven on


didn't Hitler say that?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> didn't Hitler say that?


That is terrible

And yes


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Mmm.

Equivalent of 2.5 beers and trouble starts to creep in my mind.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Gunna slam this dope in an hour.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Mmm.
> 
> Equivalent of 2.5 beers and trouble starts to creep in my mind.


meh. it'll go away. maybe


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Gunna slam this dope in an hour.


delete your other posts concerning this issue and we'll pretend this nvr happened


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just troll people to the point of harassment when drunk. And why delete my diary.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I just troll people to the point of harassment when drunk. And why delete my diary.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Listening out phone speakers at bus stop. Niggas be like who dis


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

In the USA pure heroin is more rare than pure coke. Slammimg in t minus 20.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> In the USA pure heroin is more rare than pure coke. Slammimg in t minus 20.


youth is wasted on the young. if you die motherfucker I'm gonna haunt you. I'll have Wizard cast a spell bitch


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ok. No worries ill give it ten sec each cc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Holy shit i put in way too much water. A full shpt is like half the batch.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Omg good thing i only did like a 5th of it i feel dizzy as shit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyway back to the abyss


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Holy shit i put in way too much water. A full shpt is like half the batch.


more water better rush imo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah that whole 20 bag id easily OD.

Love ya'll.

How long do i have to wait to do another?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Yeah that whole 20 bag id easily OD.
> 
> Love ya'll.
> 
> How long do i have to wait to do another?


wen the legs fall off iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TRUMP contracts COVID-19, LIVE on the TELEVISION

*rubs nipples*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Like how quick does fent ware off? I'm not nodding, and honestly don't enjoy to. Every time i've tried heroin/fent i threw yp but RN i feel pretty toasty of of like, 40 mg maybe?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> TRUMP contracts COVID-19, LIVE on the TELEVISION
> 
> *rubs nipples*


fuck em all. i hope fox newz iz there 2


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> Like how quick does fent ware off? I'm not nodding, and honestly don't enjoy to. Every time i've tried heroin/fent i threw yp but RN i feel pretty toasty of of like, 40 mg maybe?


The duration depends on what type of fent analog it is..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Like how quick does fent ware off? I'm not nodding, and honestly don't enjoy to. Every time i've tried heroin/fent i threw yp but RN i feel pretty toasty of of like, 40 mg maybe?


fent sux bro


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuck em all. i hope fox newz iz there 2


I'm right down the road from the rally atm..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> I'm right down the road from the rally atm..


get pics bro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Guys how long should i wait to redose on average if it were you and you wanted to stay toasty?

This is HR i would start a thread but ya'll my niggas.


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> get pics bro


I'm about 3 miles from downtown Tulsa, I aint tryna go down there..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Guys how long should i wait to redose on average if it were you and you wanted to stay toasty?
> 
> This is HR i would start a thread but ya'll my niggas.


fent is too iffy for me 2 answer besides when you come down. only u can judge......


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> Guys how long should i wait to redose on average if it were you and you wanted to stay toasty?
> 
> This is HR i would start a thread but ya'll my niggas.


I used to wait about an hour in between doses.


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ur Wiscofag


I'm visiting my sister in OK.. Drove through Rockford a few days ago lol.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> I'm visiting my sister in OK.. Drove through Rockford a few days ago lol.


shoulda stopped by nigga. had sum segrums wine coolers. we cooda got ripped bro.

seriously we should have a drink dude. we pretty close and u coo

edit: no gay


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Thanks hope i'm new to this the only time i tried this shit before was when i got it from a friend. And another time on the street i only sniffed it though. Both times was brown and made me nauseous.

This stuff is white and i feel fine. Pretty good i guess. By far not my DOC though. Was an impulsive buy on the street.

On my states Avenue literally if you make eye contact with someone for more than 1 second they ask if you need a nything. A lot of the time they just say what they're selling while the walk by you no matter who you are.


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> shoulda stopped by nigga. had sum segrums wine coolers. we cooda got ripped bro.
> 
> seriously we should have a drink dude. we pretty close and u coo
> 
> edit: no gay


I was with people, it crossed my mind. We'll figure something out though.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> I was with people, it crossed my mind. We'll figure something out though.


deal. i was jk bout the wine coolers (they belonged to my homosexual uncle).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Thanks hope i'm new to this the only time i tried this shit before was when i got it from a friend. And another time on the street i only sniffed it though. Both times was brown and made me nauseous.
> 
> This stuff is white and i feel fine. Pretty good i guess. By far not my DOC though. Was an impulsive buy on the street.
> 
> On my states Avenue literally if you make eye contact with someone for more than 1 second they ask if you need a nything. A lot of the time they just say what they're selling while the walk by you no matter who you are.


try not to use heroin it's terribly addictive

imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

You know that bar you pass with all the motorcycles out front. this song is on the jukebox


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trump is going on 3 totally off topic stories unrelated to politics.. it's so hot

Pls keep screaming supporters U R GIVING UR PRESIDENT THE CHINA VIRUS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

that crowd looks small at Trump's thinngy. should have brought in Ozzy iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol at the people w/ face masks around their chin

think they breathe around their chin

just don't wear it....


----------



## BK38

My sleep is all wonky. Fuck. I was tired as hell at 11pm, fell asleep and now I'm wide awake after waking up again at 2:40am. It's 3:40 now. Dunno if I should give up and make some coffee or try and sleep again. I know I need more sleep too. But I can't, so maybe I'll just drink some coffee and dose some Phenibut? Eugh. /Rant


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My sleep is all wonky. Fuck. I was tired as hell at 11pm, fell asleep and now I'm wide awake after waking up again at 2:40am. It's 3:40 now. Dunno if I should give up and make some coffee or try and sleep again. I know I need more sleep too. But I can't, so maybe I'll just drink some coffee and dose some Phenibut? Eugh. /Rant


do you snore?  

coffee is always good

but i spell it covfefe as a sign of solidarity


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol at the people w/ face masks around their chin
> 
> think they breathe around their chin
> 
> just don't wear it....


itsa joke
ain't no more thsn 15000 there. been to enough sold out concerts. believe me fox news wood b filming the crowd outside


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> do you snore?
> 
> coffee is always good
> 
> but i spell it covfefe as a sign of solidarity



I do not snore. I am a pretty quiet sleeper I've been told. Maybe some covfefe would be a good idea. Then I can read up on what's going on between Chy-na and India, maybe have a hamberder.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I do not Snore.
I do not Snore.
I do not Snore.
I do not Snore.
I do not Snore.


----------



## BK38

When you have insomnia,
Everything's just a copy of a copy of a copy
Everything's just a copy of a copy of a copy
Everything's just a copy of a copy of a copy
Everything's just a copy of a copy of a copy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE CHINA VIRUS IS COMING FOR YOU TRUMP

[wet]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I do not snore. I am a pretty quiet sleeper I've been told. Maybe some covfefe would be a good idea. Then I can read up on what's going on between Chy-na and India, maybe have a hamberder.


maybe you just need a warm body next to you so you can feel comforted


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> maybe you just need a warm body next to you so you can feel comforted



u have a warm piece of body

ur dick

geez, if that isn't my saviour during winter days then idk


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> THE CHINA VIRUS IS COMING FOR YOU TRUMP
> 
> [wet]



He just called it the "Kungflu" at his Tulsa rally. It would be funny if he got it. I'd ask him if his ass got kicked by the Kungflu if I were a reporter.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> maybe you just need a warm body next to you so you can feel comforted



Does my dog count? She's in my bed next to me. _She's_ the snorer.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Okay im officially wicked jammed. Buying coke in 15 min


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Does my dog count? She's in my bed next to me. _She's_ the snorer.


My dog is also a fucking loud snorey bitch! She also howls in her sleep which scares the living shit out of me sometimes.
I’m also awake and insomnia is here. Feels like I might be getting my shark week though coz my lower back is all sore and I’m cranky and crampy! Boooooooooooooo hisssssssssss


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> My dog is also a fucking loud snorey bitch! She also howls in her sleep which scares the living shit out of me sometimes.
> I’m also awake and insomnia is here. Feels like I might be getting my shark week though coz my lower back is all sore and I’m cranky and crampy! Boooooooooooooo hisssssssssss


My dog does these little muffled yelp things and I can totally tell she's chasing something in her sleep. It's actually kinda cute. The snoring though... I sometimes wonder how so much sound can come out of such a small thing. Sucks about your back n stuff, I'd make you hot chocolate if I were there. It's a cure-all.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> Okay im officially wicked jammed. Buying coke in 15 min


Be careful with that mix, you'll do the h to comedown from the Coke, then you feel like you can do more coke, and its a dangerous cycle.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have one shot of H left and i don't plan on using it for several hours.

I've been stacking shots of H past 3 hours by the hour, but last shot was a creeper so i did another and that second one got me.

I'll be careful i just don[t want to nod off.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> I have one shot of H left and i don't plan on using it for several hours.
> 
> I've been stacking shots of H past 3 hours by the hour, but last shot was a creeper so i did another and that second one got me.
> 
> I'll be careful i just don[t want to nod off.


Save for when you know youre done with the uppers for the evening.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'll be done in like an hour. No one has soft around here so i'm getting hard.

Anyway thanks for the words bro.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> I'll be done in like an hour. No one has soft around here so i'm getting hard.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the words bro.


Be careful! We love you ya know


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude i'm already so burnt out from all these drug combinations i've been doing my boss asked if i was off my meds at work last week hah.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Dude i'm already so burnt out from all these drug combinations i've been doing my boss asked if i was off my meds at work last week hah.


Ah shit dude! Honestly take it easy, I know you’ve been waiting ages for this but don’t fuck yourself over in the process ya know!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i have a QP of weed which is my DOC sort of. For the taper.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's a decent amount :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just took a fat dab

horned up, need fucc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Watch this whole video. It’s about ten minutes long, and is Richard D James’s at his finest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


have seen this before

love it


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> have seen this before
> 
> love it



Check this out


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Xorkoth said:


> I'm doing mixed... both good and bad.  bad stuff in the recent past, more good stuff now.  How are things over there in SA?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope we definitely  never did that.



Times are tough here for us but we always make it through so there's that


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Nerd.


Yes


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Im totally addicted to this song and all the remixes. What an banger.


----------



## schizopath

Damn, I can barely wait to go on a Europe road trip. Propably gonna take a year or two in planning.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Check this out


will have to listen to this in a few hours when i can bump it loud


----------



## schizopath

When are the gypsies coming back? I wanna start ******** me some coins


----------



## BK38

Liking the light here today


----------



## schizopath

Nothings funnier than hearing a person talk about "machine elves"


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Damn, I can barely wait to go on a Europe road trip. Propably gonna take a year or two in planning.



Where do you want to go  to? --any plans?

Because of the weekend here - the just tested me if    (SORRY, 2 TIMES I WAS IN ANOTHER CHATROOM I D ONT KNOW WHY!!!!!!


----------



## MsDiz

Someone needs to come here and massage my lower back please! I promise I’ll return the favour!


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> Someone needs to come here and massage my lower back please! I promise I’ll return the favour!


I ll be there in 15


----------



## schizopath

Germany netherlands and france.


----------



## schizopath

Only way to save up enough money for a fuckup like me is to do crimes.


----------



## BK38

Sunday vibes:


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Only way to save up enough money for a fuckup like me is to do crimes.


Who woulda thought right now would be the best time in america for middle class laid-off white guy to save money while not working 


and you folks say CAPITALISM is evil


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Only way to save up enough money for a fuckup like me is to do crimes.



Hey, 

no friends, no family, no nothing? no easy little job even if i's not fun?Is there really nothing possible?

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I got friends and family but no job opportunities.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Yeah I got friends and family but no job opportunities.



Don't fuss bout it, is not the end of the world -- yet. If you at least have the basic needs that's all you need to know.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Fucin' Sadomasochismus.....  makind u58u5 accounts to nerve each other (yesterday me) to that... ah god to know shizo -- is BL the only  thing he has.....
ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D :D :D

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

how  bad for you hun.


----------



## schizopath

No BL is not the only things but sure it is the best. Calm your milf ass.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

.... and also the only place he can place his weird, sadomasochistic, bad, mad and so on site let oot... OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Calm you donw, fuckker, you didnt see what happened yesterday because everything was "cleaned" up. If  yuo would  have read that.... Pheeew


----------



## schizopath

Ive been a part of drama too. I truly know how it can look to a person while being the opposite etc. Dramas not worth it though.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Ive been a part of drama too. I truly know how it can look to a person while being the opposite etc. Dramas not worth it though.



Nobody wanted a drama as far as I know.

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Good. I have no idea what happened so Im just assuming.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I learned something - making screenshots: post before : post after I wrote it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Happy Father’s Day to y’all fathers!


same 2 ya


----------



## schizopath

Good. No milf is too old to learn something.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

MILF begins with 40.. Im 39


----------



## schizopath

Thats hot


----------



## schizopath

Philadelphia fusion for the win


----------



## BK38

Man, that was the most fun I've had on a Sunday in ages. Went to check out some Brazilian music, dude was great! Nice vibes too, ppl from age 2 to like 80.

https://streamable.com/ooudq9

https://streamable.com/n67ybb


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Happy Father’s Day to y’all fathers!


+1000. Let's hear it for the boys dads


----------



## JackoftheWood

Shared a blunt with my cousin at a family party today. I hadn't smoked one in years, it was nice getting back to my roots.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Sorry I can't hear you over my husband screaming "YOURE THE BEST WIFE EVER"


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> will have to listen to this in a few hours when i can bump it loud


----------



## Coxenormous

This game is soo fun!


----------



## Fire&Water

first time I fished w my Father (rip) I had to shit so bad, dropped my shortpants, squatted over the edge of the john boat
n shit so hard we capsized ...I was only about 8 so he (eventually)  just laughed

you could joke, laugh & fuckall without strangers getting triggered & whining
was good times


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Sorry I can't hear you over my husband screaming "YOURE THE BEST WIFE EVER"


gave me wood tbh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i broke down and acquired food instead of drugs

... what have I become ...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i broke down and acquired food instead of drugs
> 
> ... what have I become ...


human


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> human



not forever though hopefully?

i can't wait to get out of human form...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> not forever though hopefully?
> 
> i can't wait to get out of human form...


i think we all agree


----------



## Fire&Water

Wooops, wrong thead ...oh well, fits in


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> Wooops, wrong thead ...oh well, fits in


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i broke down and acquired food instead of drugs
> 
> ... what have I become ...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Like how quick does fent ware off? I'm not nodding, and honestly don't enjoy to. Every time i've tried heroin/fent i threw yp but RN i feel pretty toasty of of like, 40 mg maybe?



You okay man?  I hope you didn't start doing more, fent sucks, it's not even euphoric and it's super dangerous.  Just throw it away man.  You've always said you don't even like opiates, it's best if you keep it that way.  Plus if you die I'm gonna fucking kill you, bro.


----------



## Coxenormous

I didn't know a video game can be soo sad


----------



## schizopath

I wanna get some midazolam and snort them.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> I wanna get some midazolam and snort them.


sounds yummy and i have 45mg on me but will leave it be. not in the best frame of mind.
needless to say i relapsed with my own pain mangement program but just too much shit happened the last two weeks that i just couldnt deal with and needed to numb myself properly..

but back and ready for the flack


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> sounds yummy and i have 45mg on me but will leave it be. not in the best frame of mind.
> needless to say i relapsed with my own pain mangement program but just too much shit happened the last two weeks that i just couldnt deal with and needed to numb myself properly..
> 
> but back and ready for the flack


you ok man?  

i am not judging you for whatever obviously 

I can't go 3 days without dabbing and remain normal I start feeling awful


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> you ok man?
> 
> i am not judging you for whatever obviously
> 
> I can't go 3 days without dabbing and remain normal I start feeling awful


Im still breathing so thats something, so im hanging in there. Almost lost a family member and my responsibilities has like quadrupled. just a lot to deal with emotionally and physically at the moment, Im slowly cracking seeing my hero slowly deteriorate and fade away infront of me.

Thanks for asking


----------



## schizopath

TIL that 50% of people have a trait that gives them goosebumps and chills when listening to powerful music which is caused by a stronger connection between the auditory information and emotion centers in your brain.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> You okay man?  I hope you didn't start doing more, fent sucks, it's not even euphoric and it's super dangerous.  Just throw it away man.  You've always said you don't even like opiates, it's best if you keep it that way.  Plus if you die I'm gonna fucking kill you, bro.



I ended up buying coke to counter it and did about 5 shots of dope. Yesterday i had cold sweats a headache and slept all day. Couldn't eat a thing. Today i finally got out of bed. Good thing i dont work until tomorrow. I think im done with everything but weed for now.


----------



## schizopath

You get worse withdrawals than I do? The fuck is up with that.


----------



## schizopath

My youtube playlist is nearing perfection: emo, metalcore, underground rap and some Lil Peep.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> You get worse withdrawals than I do? The fuck is up with that.



Me and opiates really don't mix. happens every time.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Butt i'm getting a teener of meth and have a shit load of weed.

I've been so fucked up these past weeks i love it. But the dope scared me, i will say. 

I think i've done 10 or so different drugs, a lot of 3 drug combos.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

decided... cutting my beard tomorrow and then looking for a hair solan or barber shop that will be open and cut my hair a undercut mohawk hairstyle without my hair standing up but hanging to a side.


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> decided... cutting my beard tomorrow and then looking for a hair solan or barber shop that will be open and cut my hair a undercut mohawk hairstyle without my hair standing up but hanging to a side.


Thats the spirit! You decided to get over the negative shit that the divorce affected. I like.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@schizopath yeah that shit hit me hard but not as much as what happened in our family, but like i said to much at one time so i got weak and went to seek refuge with my DOC.

But thanks for the positive and constructive replies, much appreciated


----------



## schizopath

Thats completely normal, in fact from my point of view most people would have fallen way deeper into the pit than you did so you cant even really consider it as a slip up. Sorry about the death in your family. My grandma too is getting worse :/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Im still breathing so thats something, so im hanging in there. Almost lost a family member and my responsibilities has like quadrupled. just a lot to deal with emotionally and physically at the moment, Im slowly cracking seeing my hero slowly deteriorate and fade away infront of me.
> 
> Thanks for asking


i lost a few family members these last few months.  

Stay strong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Butt i'm getting a teener of meth and have a shit load of weed.
> 
> I've been so fucked up these past weeks i love it. But the dope scared me, i will say.
> 
> I think i've done 10 or so different drugs, a lot of 3 drug combos.


trust me heroin is something you should not fuck with

it's evil, it's the black plague


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CH I've fucked with it like 7 or 8 times its not my DOC was just an impulsive buy. Never again. Just an off probation celebration.


----------



## schizopath

Good choice. Definitely bad drug for you since you already iv.


----------



## schizopath

You gonna calm it down now that you remember again that drugs are only drugs?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just smoke weed madness, I don’t even make posts anymore I been so stoned waiting for my klonopin script next month I’ll be back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> CH I've fucked with it like 7 or 8 times its not my DOC was just an impulsive buy. Never again. Just an off probation celebration.


To be fair I knew after that first bag I loved heroin and I'd be doing it again... that shit is just too addictive for people like me.  

You're probably OK.  But it is fire and eventually, maybe not for years but eventually, you get burned when you play with fire.  

Most people bet burned and fuck up their first year.


----------



## Jabberwocky

House of 1000 corpses is free with prime


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Jabberwocky

Someone please post a picture of Sheri Moon Zombie I don’t wanna sign up for imgur.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Someone please post a picture of Sheri Moon Zombie I don’t wanna sign up for imgur. ⚰❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love how people are politicizing covid-19

let's try politicizing hiv...

"I don't use condoms: I'm a Republican."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the republicans should just wear face masks with a swastika

or MAGA

idgaf but why do they not care about the wuhan flu

7,000 idiots + Trump all gonna get the 'rona iirc and just in time for july 4th celebration


----------



## Captain.Heroin

new opeth album so pretentious each disc is its own language w/ the same music

the fuck

choose one posEUROs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

like srsly i'm only listening to one disc

and it's gonna be shit

i stopped relistening to their music after deliverance

that's their best album


----------



## Captain.Heroin

recording the same music to two different langauges

sad dad move

big time sad dad band


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I should put every opeth track other than Deliverance in a big folder called "New Folder"

it sucks that much probably

oh well here goes nothing... after I'll be like can I get my 67 minutes and 53 seconds of life back pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

opeth think their vocalist as good as deicide

no

ONCE UPON THE CROSSssssssss

[headbangs]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This just saw the movie _Husters _with JLo, and I want to shoot all of the strippers with arrows from my crossbow. Whoever the fuck thought that was a great movie, is beyond me. It really insults intelligence of the audience.


she seems pretty all around untalented to me

and not hot imo


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


>


Rob Zombie for the win.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg opeth is still doing ghost reveries bullshit

boring *SNORE*

can't wait for this album to be done


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JLo. Mmmm.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hahaaaaaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

shakira ftw iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeeeeeee sissssss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when the new opeth album so bad you want to fire them DJT style


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Wadup, who's up to what?


----------



## schizopath

Gnight people


----------



## Hylight

my internet is going out . 

the planet is burning.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Looks like everyone's leaving.

I'm eating and fuck i forgot to do laundry.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@Hylight not bright enough.. it's still dark here


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I just got home... Dodgy night


----------



## Hylight

My stabbing heart stopped and so I didn't have to take a xan. I am sooo happy. 
sugarfreik loool


----------



## Hylight

Coffeeshroom said:


> @Hylight not bright enough.. it's still dark here


i know. not goin ta blaze sun city. ❤


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hylight said:


> i know. not goin ta blaze sun city. ❤


lol Sun City, i actually go there twice a year.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Looks like everyone's leaving.
> 
> I'm eating and fuck i forgot to do laundry.


check jeans for keys and grams


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Wadup, who's up to what?


video games after coffee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

yeah playing raid in the backround with a glass of vodka and blueberry juice.


----------



## Mysterier

I'm going to start a YouTube channel in which I call myself The Angry Lobster, where I yell about seafood for 20 minutes until I'm red in the face, and I also pinch people.


----------



## BK38

Making chicken soup n playing civ


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> TIL that 50% of people have a trait that gives them goosebumps and chills when listening to powerful music which is caused by a stronger connection between the auditory information and emotion centers in your brain.


My son cries and gets goosebumps when I sing to him, he gets very emotional. He has also done this with very beautiful songs


----------



## Hylight

I had so much sugar rush today it was sad. Sorry.
It felt like a fix. 
I'm in _dabs_ hell. Bwahahe


----------



## Hylight

don't be sad. be badd ass grass bass


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight

you out doorsy type.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

... this is a thing?


----------



## w01fg4ng

lol is that a dick tat on his head?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> you ok man?
> 
> i am not judging you for whatever obviously
> 
> I can't go 3 days without dabbing and remain normal I start feeling awful



I just got it for medical things i.v. right now, so I would prefer tablets to crush and snort and see whats happen. Not that boring: " OK, count from 10 backwards" -  "TEN" - I  would want to feel how it feels when you feel it :D

JJ


WIZARD - can't you stop that shit? for what did you apologize yesterday? FUCKING STOP IT!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> I just got it for medical things i.v. right now, so I would prefer tablets to crush and snort and see whats happen. Not that boring: " OK, count from 10 backwards" -  "TEN" - I  would want to feel how it feels when you feel it :D
> 
> JJ


wh....what are you talking about


----------



## JoEhJoEh

It's this fucking program or anybody else perhaps.......?


----------



## w01fg4ng

JoEhJoEh said:


> It's this fucking program or anybody else perhaps.......?


Do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

*ONCE AGAIN:      I    AM    FEMALE    *

.... and I'm heterosexual.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> *ONCE AGAIN:      I    AM    FEMALE   *
> 
> .... and I'm heterosexual.


do you have a boyfriend?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

w01fg4ng said:


>



Right now? No. 3 affaires are enough.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> do you have a boyfriend?


Do you think he'll answer this post?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lul


----------



## JoEhJoEh

w01fg4ng said:


> Do you think he'll answer this post?



*SHE!  *


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

tango and cash..

am eatin some french fries with omelette rn


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JoEhJoEh said:


> *HE!  *


yes we know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1 available implies they made 1 and were like uhhh no


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am so bored

about to eat my feelings

#feels


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> am so bored
> 
> about to eat my feelings
> 
> #feels



eatin instant soup, am a bit bored

no light in my house

the pizza boxes are as empty as me

this beer drying out.. i have no friends to ask to go down to buy another

the filth on the floor, we don't have any knobs

i have a hood and sometimes i wash it, i dunno how to make you in my place to throw it out

i greet you all with all with respect

i didn't ask to be here

whats to do.. what need to be said

why would be something, why would be something else

why should i belive my person exist

why should i dream


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you probably don't exist so it doesn't matter if you don't think you do

because you can't think you don't exist if you don't exist 

iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> you probably don't exist so it doesn't matter if you don't think you do
> 
> because you can't think you don't exist if you don't exist
> 
> iirc



tsss...

u too high 

aye leave it

it's saner that way

speakin of i have an eye takin a break

and the other nhmm between two worlds

lemme get ma cigar outt amouth real quik am gonna ply some rainbow six

ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SUPERYAY

[hyperventilates with pleasure]


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## devilsgospel

Mysterier said:


> I'm going to start a YouTube channel in which I call myself The Angry Lobster, where I yell about seafood for 20 minutes until I'm red in the face, and I also pinch people.



The way YT is right now you'll probably get monetized tbh


----------



## Jabberwocky

im up


----------



## mal3volent

FuneralFather said:


> im up



I bet you are


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## w01fg4ng

After hearing and then posting that rare Lil Peep freestyle I had two major revelations and two conclusions:

Revelations:
1:  Peep is more goth than Marilyn Manson
2.  Peep is a better rapper than Eminem

Conclusions:
After posting that rare af Lil Peep Freestyle two people are going to come in and address the video
1.  Captain Heroin because he must defend his goth roots
2.  Shady because he must defend his Shady roots.

Music is really powerful.  Gets to us all.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> I bet you are


Bitch Lemme Get your Social Security


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Pro tip: If you are sick of listening to your alcoholic neighbor light a spliff and he will go inside and close his balcony door bc of the smell (y)(y) (results may also include a call to the police, do it at your own risk)


----------



## Xorkoth

So I'm rebuilding my second story deck balcony on my house.  It's going well, but yesterday I was carrying one of the 2x8 joists up a ladder, they're giant heavy pieces of lumber, and I had it resting on my arm and it slid a bit, and gave me the gnarliest splinter I've ever had.  It was almost 2 inches long, it entered on top of my forearm and basically went under my skin, it curled in a couple of places so I had bumps raising up and the side of my arm skin was stretched out because of the tip poking out (not out of the skin but you could see the shape of the wood splinter stretching the skin from inside almost 2 inches away from the entry point).  I finished placing the joist and then tried to pull it out, and it wouldn't budge.  I started to panic, thinking it was in my muscle or something.  Then my girlfriend pulled really fucking hard and got it out, it seemed to come out cleanly.  But it only bled 1-2 drops of blood which was weird.  I cleaned it and dressed it.  It hurts a surprisingly small amount.  I started reading about tetanus and got myself all freaked out since I haven't had a tetanus booster in ~15 years.  I also just started a biologic medication for my psoriasis which makes various infections more likely.  Today it's kind of red around the area but all things considered it seems good.  Still, I'm going to get a tetanus booster after work, I didn't realize how fucked up tetanus is, I'd much rather spend $50 and have the peace of mind to know that I won't end up with some months-long sickness with a good chance of death, with muscle contractions so severe it can break bones, and no cure.


----------



## Xorkoth

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Pro tip: If you are sick of listening to your alcoholic neighbor light a spliff and he will go inside and close his balcony door bc of the smell (y)(y) (results may also include a call to the police, do it at your own risk)



Just say no to drugs!  Alcohol isn't a drug, it's a beverage.  I'm gonna have to take you downtown, you know smoking that shit will ruin your life, I'm charging you with this crime for your own good, so you won't ruin your life.  You'll thank me later, here's a bible and some cigarettes and coffee.


----------



## BK38

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Pro tip: If you are sick of listening to your alcoholic neighbor light a spliff and he will go inside and close his balcony door bc of the smell (y)(y) (results may also include a call to the police, do it at your own risk)


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Awe, I miss Harvey and Bob Weinstein’s Miramax. Who will fill that void that those princes left to fill, Lionsgate?



I think A24, they haven't been brainwashed so far.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Who says a MF cant eat alp for breakfast?
Ha! Taste great and less filling.


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> Who says a MF cant eat alp for breakfast?
> Ha! Taste great and less filling.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Got-DAMN!
No milk?
hahah


----------



## schizopath

I like how you always say mf






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## 6am-64-14m

That's about how I sound, too. 
Spooky....


----------



## schizopath

Hello brother!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fixin to rain like a:





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Xorkoth

PtahTek said:


> Who says a MF cant eat alp for breakfast?
> Ha! Taste great and less filling.



Not so filling at all, but alpraz, tasting great?  You eat some miracle berries or something?


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> alpraz, tasting great?


Kinda like kratom: One equates the flavor with feel good so conditioning? LOL
Had a MF eat one the other day and shoulda seen his face.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

Yissssss, got some Tramadol from my doc for shoulder pain and I'm trying to ease up on the phenibut so this will be very handy over the next 2 weeks! 100mg and being basically opiate naive got me feeling pretty good  It's actually legit, I'm not gonna abuse it, but it's nice for a treat every once in awhile.


----------



## schizopath

Nice one dude! They are a good treat to use once in a while. If you have never had seizures over 400mg+ aint risky with phenibut at all.


----------



## schizopath

Tramadol is a weird one for me. Last time I took it couldnt sleep that night at all. Try to only take them at morning cause that shit can happen to you too.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Nice one dude! They are a good treat to use once in a while. If you have never had seizures over 400mg+ aint risky with phenibut at all.



Yeah, I'm going to just do it occasionally, sometimes I do need them for legitimate pain and I've only got like 30 of em, so maybe once a week, if that, at 100mg. I actually did have a seizure when I was 14 years old and doing stupid amounts, but that's 16 years ago now. I was doing 600mg a day! Stupid, but I learned my lesson.


----------



## schizopath

I just might go and buy heroin + oxys + amphetamine when I get some money.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Tramadol is a weird one for me. Last time I took it couldnt sleep that night at all. Try to only take them at morning cause that shit can happen to you too.



Yeah, I think that's the serotonin effect of them. I actually find it to be a very effective anti-depressant too.


----------



## schizopath

Showing off my "singing abilities"





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up screaming because of charlie horse ... oh my god ... was so painful I screamed for at least 90 seconds in a row ....


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up screaming because of charlie horse ... oh my god ... was so painful I screamed for at least 90 seconds in a row ....



Ouchy, that does not sound pleasant. Maybe eat some bananas for the potassium and make sure you stay hydrated. Some gentle stretching might help too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am tired of living in this loser world

all the democrats had to do was give me benzos

and a job

and instead I'll take a border wall and kung flu to go


----------



## schizopath

Some Jonas Brothers for the LOLZ






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Some Jonas Brothers for the LOLZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Based on this I can actually sing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god i tried really hard today

and i'm just fucking done

people are so infuriating

sensation bothering me and it's not gonna leave

that feel when your leftover benzos are calling to you CAPTAIN HEROINE COME TAKE THEE nooooo pls no I cannot deal w/ this bullshit x 1,000,000,000 done pls

they're really good

OH maybe I can go GET SOME BEER I like beer


----------



## schizopath

Im cooking some noodles and gonna go watch 2 episodes of Snowpiercer. Gotta start packing up my things tomorrow. Cant wait to be settled on the new apartment.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Im cooking some noodles and gonna go watch 2 episodes of Snowpiercer. Gotta start packing up my things tomorrow. Cant wait to be settled on the new apartment.


new places can be nice

i want to have breakfast but it's past lunch time

i think half the reason i'm so SALTY is because i'm HUNGRY and the hunger went away but the bad feels stayed

so i have to turn that frown upside down with shatter and beer

i like BEER i like to drink BEER

i am still chasing a thot and i think this is all my fault i need to move on and get better buttsex or at least someone who can PAY MY BILLS like a mature sugar daddy with a big bank account ughhHHHHHH

but the heart wants what it wants  

every day i die a little more on the inside knowing i'm settling for... decent but soul sucking sex well most days and it's like i know THERE IS MORE TO THE PICTURE THAT WILL NEVER COME INTO FOCUS i need to stop what i'm doing and get real w/ myself *CRIES*


----------



## Mysterier

If that booty claps alone in a forest, does it make a sound?


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up screaming because of charlie horse ... oh my god ... was so painful I screamed for at least 90 seconds in a row ....


 omg why why why does everything that happens to you happen to me.

one time i got one soooo bad i was going to yell for an ambulance but this banana just happen to be sitting there and it was the only thing that helped.

it was worse than uh ohhhh . . . 
but it fucking was way worse 
than death.

if it wasnt for that banana. an ambulance wouldn't have saved me.
that was at a cabin in winter.

okay so all the other ones i whimper cry and scream for my life.

like WTF.  who what why how when omg does 
this to someone in the creation of a freikin universe. 

it doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Hylight

yeah, if i _ever _have to deal with anymore of that again. . . . it's going to be death.

but that won't even work because it is indescribable.


----------



## Mysterier

All I can say is watch out for the Horseless Headsman.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Doing something I haven't done in a while, just drinking and enjoying my own company.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> yeah, if i _ever _have to deal with anymore of that again. . . . it's going to be death.
> 
> but that won't even work because it is indescribable.


oh I know

I saw the muscle cramping/contorting all on its own accord and I was freaking out and the screaming was involuntary

I was screaming pretty loud for a long time before it passed

they say to put weight on the affected muscle/limb etc and I'm like LOL NO THX


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Doing something I haven't done in a while, just drinking and enjoying my own company.


oh my god I so want to do that

I'm thinking beers tonight


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> If that booty claps alone in a forest, does it make a sound?


it claps my heart to pieces if I'm not around for it


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh my god I so want to do that
> 
> I'm thinking beers tonight


Depending on what you've got go for it. I've got a supply of beers over 10% abv so I'm going hard tonight.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Depending on what you've got go for it. I've got a supply of beers over 10% abv so I'm going hard tonight.


I go around 4.5 to 5.2 % because I'm a pussy


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> I go around 4.5 to 5.2 % because I'm a pussy


Eh to each their own. I use high strength beer to replace liquor, yet whiskey and the like rarely leave me hungover compared to beer. I guess strong beer being easier to drink versus straight whiskey explains my choice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Eh to each their own. I use high strength beer to replace liquor, yet whiskey and the like rarely leave me hungover compared to beer. I guess strong beer being easier to drink versus straight whiskey explains my choice.


i love whiskey but i get too drunk/hungover from liquor probably because that's why i get it

so i haven't bought liquor in like a long time

plus my love interest is a lush on liquor so i only get beer

if I had the $ I would get nice beer all the time

I'm a plebe with basic bitch funds right now


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i love whiskey but i get too drunk/hungover from liquor probably because that's why i get it
> 
> so i haven't bought liquor in like a long time
> 
> plus my love interest is a lush on liquor so i only get beer
> 
> if I had the $ I would get nice beer all the time
> 
> I'm a plebe with basic bitch funds right now



I used to fix and paint shoes back in the days, you know me and a jinx you know. You still strip for $?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You still strip for $?


money, drugs, fun, whatever rocks the boat really


----------



## Captain.Heroin

drinks coffee
listens to black metal
hails satan
plays video games
buttsecks

yea that's gonna be my evening i sincerely hope


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No droogs for master doggo?

BRB joint to come off this short legged Tina. I love shorties but not on this gal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> No droogs for master doggo?
> 
> BRB joint to come off this short legged Tina. I love shorties but not on this gal.


I have dabs of nice stuff :D

i'm already fairly baked

would def roll a fatty for you if we were chillin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

but if you mean non-THC drugs, no, nothing like that 

i haven't fucked that girl in a long time and my dick is hard for her

so I'm just doing my thing feeling like a sad doggo in a mostly sober state


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh, good on the weed then.

Just smoked with guy at the house.

Dabs is next level though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh lord, lord save us

save me from myself


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh lord, lord save us
> 
> save me from myself



Buy fishes so you can despite'em bcz u can blink


----------



## Captain.Heroin

remember the border wall I built?
it'll never come tumblin' down
keep putting up a good fight
but you won't be able to make a sound
i found a way to let them in
but I really just want to push mexicans out
standing in the light of the black sun
i got my angel now
it's like i've been awakened
all those laws i've been breaking
it's the risk that i'm taking
always gonna shut you out
everywhere i'm looking now
i'm surrounded by America's embrace
baby can you feel my HALO?
you know it's our saving grace
you're everything I need and more
orange glow all over my face
baby can you feel my HALO?
pray it won't fade away
hit me with Biden's campaign
burning through my nightmares every night
he's the only one that I want
running against my HALO light
I swore I'd never fall in the polls again
but this don't even feel like FALLING....
gravity can't forget my 2016 landslide come again
feels like I've been awakend
all those rules I've been breaking
it's the risk that I'm taking
I am gonna shut them out....


----------



## Shady's Fox

hey

aw

stop ticklin me

ey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Buy fishes so you can despite'em bcz u can blink


fish is already plural


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's singular and plural

like your mom(s)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok that was quite terrible and i do not apologize, America deserves that one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am going to hell

no wait i'm already in the 6th circle

i'll stay here a while


----------



## Shady's Fox

fishes


----------



## Shady's Fox

except jacy boai

jacky boai doesn't deserve a wow

like breakin ur neck type shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

looks like i got a full house but a pair of dicks wasn't part of the hand dealt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pls halp

need to feel ok, feel like shit and a half

omg

gonna have to make food while crying about how awful this is ;(


----------



## Joey

Im helping others to clean my dirty, filthy conscience. Also smoking meth and hailing Satan.


----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


> pls halp
> 
> need to feel ok, feel like shit and a half
> 
> omg
> 
> gonna have to make food while crying about how awful this is ;(


Ive heards amongst you humans that icecream xan cool the burning heat your... what is it? Tear ducts emanate... Ive never felt a thing so I wouldnt know except academically... Ben N Jerrys Cookies N Creme. No cooking required.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

whahhhhhh


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> whahhhhhh


What’s up Cap? What’s happened?


----------



## Joey

*We gather together with murder on our minds
Nuns are the target Religion is the crime
Driven by lust and deep-seeded resent
Tonight we go and raid the convent
We have come to kill We have come to rape
No one survives No one escapes
Corralling the victims Mephisto grins
This unholy night The massacre begins
Raid the Convent
Avenging all the ghouls and witches
Raid the Convent
Condemned by all these bitches
Raid the Convent
The attack on Catholicism
Raid the Convent
Assailants propagate the schism
The stains of blood from those we brutalize
Adorn the goats and oxen that we ride
We leave the churchyard and start back to the woods
The master cackles as evil conquers good
The onslaught is over The ambush is done
The headless corpses Decapitated nuns
The black white and puddles of red
This flock of cunts is now fucking dead*
_*Raid the Convent now*_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> What’s up Cap? What’s happened?


nothing too terribly important

got dabs though so happy

and thankful for food right now #blessed

small things i guess

how are you princess?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh also beer i like beer

so i got 30 of them

*RUBS THE COLD CAN ON MY BODYyyy*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i was super disappointed in the cost of beer

i am like

no way are ppl drinking

btw you can tell all of my hood had the covid months ago when the chicken noodle soup was gone off shelves + half the other soups gone too

now the cans are back

but covid at an all time high so I dunno why the soup is still there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this hot iraqi guy in the news omg *fawns*

why so hot

come 2 murka we will treat u well *hubba hubba*


----------



## Shady's Fox

yes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mehhh that's all make up and highlights 

give me shakira any day of the week


----------



## Shady's Fox

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


am screamin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JLo.


----------



## Shady's Fox

wait

shady's activated

u crazy

whatcha sayin

am takin ma shirt off


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You already know mines off. Should have put something on because my pillow might funk up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

100% would fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanmmmmm


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


>



I like the Zwette remix of that track


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when the server is offline

and all you want to do is be on that server

and u r excluded

ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu_______

am gonna think about female butts and stuff of that nature cuz bored


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that feel when the server is offline
> 
> and all you want to do is be on that server
> 
> and u r excluded
> 
> ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu_______
> 
> am gonna think about female butts and stuff of that nature cuz bored


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i don't superchoke with dabs cuz so pure

bk

i didn't get my dick wet 

cries

owait i think i can hit him up soon

will probably not fap


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You've got guys all around the clock..


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> You've got guys all around the clock..



Replace the word clock with cock and I suspect that sentence still rings true lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You've got guys all around the clock..


yeah but instead of cycling all 31 flavors of Baskin Robbins I'm sticking to Mexican Vanilla


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and that's a racist sexual entendre because he's Latino and we have fairly vanilla sex

as far as i can tell he isn't into freak shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i would totes eat this ice cream off his body

sigh

i'm all alone

cracks another beer, dabs again, goes to bed with sad dad erection


----------



## Hylight

_ouch, i got scorched by the sun. it's bad radiation.
it's burning ! _


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> _ouch, i got scorched by the sun. it's bad radiation.
> it's burning ! _


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


>


Love these comics


----------



## CFC

top of the mornin to ya jahr


----------



## DopeM

And to you as well my good fellow

How hath your day preceded?


----------



## Hylight

it's 3:53 a.m. pacific time its 4:53 a.m.  mountain


----------



## DopeM

That's nice dear.


----------



## DopeM

However, for the more noble east coasters and Europeans the day has started


----------



## Hylight

at least the sun isn't out, _yet _


----------



## Hylight




----------



## CFC

DopeM said:


> And to you as well my good fellow
> 
> How hath your day preceded?



ive done the laundry, got a loaf of bread in the oven, and opening all the windows as the temperature is rapidly rising to the melting point of lead today 

hows the fam and the break away from home going?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## DopeM

CFC said:


> ive done the laundry, got a loaf of bread in the oven, and opening all the windows as the temperature is rapidly rising to the melting point of lead today
> 
> hows the fam and the break away from home going?





Everything was pretty sweet until like 9 hours ago when we came back from a friend's to some dishes in the sink lmao, now I'm afraid to wake the dragon but I've got the newt bouncing off the walls as we speak... 

We are scheduled to head out on Saturday morning.  Most arrangements are in order (for the outbound journey) other than some camping/Airbnb near Denver which hinges on whether we want to get an extra night in moab.

However, this may all be for moot depending on what I said last night while on a headful of mxe.  Judging from her text messages I may have been a bit difficult.


What sort of bread are we baking guvna?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Was she a witch? If so, my condolences. I’m probably related to her.
> 
> —The Wizard of the Creek


yep


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I was thinking... I could ‘like’ every single post from a member that I choose, going back through every post (regardless of content) made by said member.
> 
> Which member (except @Captain.Heroin) should I choose to do this to? (sorry Capt. but I don’t have enough time)
> 
> —Wizard


Checkout jahs stuff

@JahSEEuS

Legend has it she posted so much gold the site had to delete most of it before they were invaded by Somalian pirates looking for the goods


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyway, how is your sex life?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jose ribas da silva

"it gets better" :  vague, passive, civil 

"time will put your enemies in the ground": specific, threatening, goal oriented


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thankx for asking! My dicks all rug burned from my nineteen-seventies girl. It’s hot af, but it takes me a couple minutes to reload. Some hot hot fur there.


Oh hi  mark


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I was thinking... I could ‘like’ every single post from a member that I choose, going back through every post (regardless of content) made by said member.
> 
> Which member (except @Captain.Heroin) should I choose to do this to? (sorry Capt. but I don’t have enough time)
> 
> —Wizard


your time would be better spent reading a novel

i have some recommendations :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, one lucky winner gets all my likes, regardless of content.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> —Wizard


dopeM

because he's got some lulz material in there

p.s.

i am feeling like terrible about myself because my dick has been dry circa 40 hours now

  

how do i deal w/ these feels

i have beer, ice cream, coffee and video games

i am thinking some nauseating combination of all 4


----------



## Hylight

can't we just do some shorts once in a while.
looooooooooool
cuentos cortos


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

I'm going to shoot autocorrect.
And shoot it with a gun.

Why even bother to spell anymore.

Sorry Wizard, is your name  Mark ?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

don't kill bill, kill autocorrect 

and then it won't even use correct tense

whooooo needs it  looooooool


----------



## Hylight

Oh Mark, How's it go oooooooh ing

I know, but your day is blessed, each and everydayway ! 

see. every way !


----------



## Hylight

Hey. Waaaaaaaaaws Up *J *!


----------



## Hylight

me: Waaaaaaaas up 

autocorrect : Waaaaaaaaaws


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What do you know my cooker had a shot of dope in it still.


----------



## Hylight

loves ya Wizard, the creek is calling 

loooooooool *♡♡*


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Great suggestion, but they have to be current BLers for me to indiscriminately ‘Like’ every single post that they made here.
> 
> Keep these suggestions going, I might start a contest of who you believe The Wizard should like shit out of? It will be time stipulated, and the most votes win.
> 
> —Wizard


But it just so happens that jahr does still post here love


----------



## Hylight

LO0VE ?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> What do you know my cooker had a shot of dope in it still.


don't get burned playing with fire my friend


----------



## Hylight

_okay ok the creek is safe_ !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

likes don't really do anything though

so can anyone really deserve them

iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ttytt i don't know if i can wait 12 hours for sex omfg ((((


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> likes don't really do anything though
> 
> so can anyone really deserve them
> 
> iirc



but i love your _novella _


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

oh _yeah i think the clock is slow 




_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Agreed, but it will be funny as shit when people check their alert bell just to see me ‘like’ one of their posts, it will be insidious!
> 
> —draziW


i one time was gonna quote mal like 10,000 times just to freak him out lul then gave up after 4 times


----------



## BK38

Day 3 with no Phenibut, day 12 with no booze basically (I had 2 beers on sunday). Meh. I'm thinking I'm going back to the Phenibut tmrw, I really should wait longer, but 3 days should be enough to reduce my tolerance a bit. Gonna do a phenibut/tramadol combo methinks, they should potentiate one another. i have too much shit to do and I need my fuckin Gabas!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude you sound really enthusiastic about this. 

Maybe @Police Detective can help you, since's he's been a member since 1969.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Day 3 with no Phenibut, day 12 with no booze basically (I had 2 beers on sunday). Meh. I'm thinking I'm going back to the Phenibut tmrw, I really should wait longer, but 3 days should be enough to reduce my tolerance a bit. Gonna do a phenibut/tramadol combo methinks, they should potentiate one another. i have too much shit to do and I need my fuckin Gabas!


you just need some tender lovin'


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> you just need some tender lovin'



Some ass and grass would go down a treat right about now. It has been MONTHS without either of those. Longest dry spell for both those things in BK history.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## CFC

DopeM said:


> Everything was pretty sweet until like 9 hours ago when we came back from a friend's to some dishes in the sink lmao, now I'm afraid to wake the dragon but I've got the newt bouncing off the walls as we speak...
> 
> We are scheduled to head out on Saturday morning.  Most arrangements are in order (for the outbound journey) other than some camping/Airbnb near Denver which hinges on whether we want to get an extra night in moab.
> 
> However, this may all be for moot depending on what I said last night while on a headful of mxe.  Judging from her text messages I may have been a bit difficult.
> 
> 
> What sort of bread are we baking guvna?



uh oh, day after regrets

twas a focaccia


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

All the biscuits, all the breads, all the muffins, all the good ones all the hits all the classics.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Some ass and grass would go down a treat right about now. It has been MONTHS without either of those. Longest dry spell for both those things in BK history.


mmm backed up bros so hot

im gonna bust a nut in about 10 - 12 hours or my name isn't CAPTAIN HEROINE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think he wants it too so i hope he comes over tonight omg

so hard


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just got weed fuck it I’m taking an oxycodone.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Some ass and grass would go down a treat right about now. It has been MONTHS without either of those. Longest dry spell for both those things in BK history.


I’d help out


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I’d help out



You would get it. Many times over.


----------



## schizopath

Might score some codeine tomorrow


----------



## Jabberwocky

If this gets a like I’m taking it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Might score some codeine tomorrow


They really don’t lie when they call it Texas tea


----------



## Mysterier

Most mathematicians believe the highest number to be 64,324,934,882, though some speculate that it may go higher.


----------



## MsDiz

I have a super weird craving for cinnamon toast because I seen some American eating it on tv. It’s not a thing here at all. I’d never cope with the calories but I’d like to sniff it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Most mathematicians believe the highest number to be 64,324,934,882, though some speculate that it may go higher.


highest number is 420 iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mysterier said:


> Most mathematicians believe the highest number to be 64,324,934,882, though some speculate that it may go higher.


Anyways, so how’s your sex life?


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I have a super weird craving for cinnamon toast because I seen some American eating it on tv. It’s not a thing here at all. I’d never cope with the calories but I’d like to sniff it.


Americans don’t count calories we count Benjamin’s


----------



## Jabberwocky

I then smoked said weed, now I’m wondering what in the fuck good will an oxy do. Bipolarism is such a cluster fuck someone give me a social security number to cheer me up


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> highest number is 420 iirc



42,069? Eekers, my dekers.



FuneralFather said:


> Anyways, so how’s your sex life?



Soggy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mysterier said:


> 42,069? Eekers, my dekers.
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy.


I didn’t hit her... oh hi mark!


----------



## Mysterier

FuneralFather said:


> I didn’t hit her... oh hi mark!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mysterier said:


>


I spent 6 million made 1800 opening night.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> They really don’t lie when they call it Texas tea


Its satisfactory drug. Better than bupre atleast.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Its satisfactory drug. Better than bupre atleast.


I think melatonin is stronger if you ask me though. I’ve sipped and I just fall asleep. The best thing about getting your jaw broken I believe was the dilaudid. It’s a shame and injustice I didn’t get to fuck her.


----------



## Mysterier

FuneralFather said:


> It’s a shame and injustice I didn’t get to fuck her.


----------



## schizopath

Toopoor? Shame indeed. 

210mg codeine worked better than 240mg heroin Last time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mysterier said:


>


If you woulda seen what I stumbled upon back in the day, it was probably worth a broken jaw.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am so bored i downloaded a gay romance novel, am gonna read

will probably exacerbate my boner

but i have so little i can do


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Toopoor? Shame indeed.
> 
> 210mg codeine worked better than 240mg heroin Last time.


Too poor and me couldn’t co exist,  this was a mountain girl but it was a cocaine rock fest and I could pry myself from that to sneak her, it did teach me if your going to fuck someone’s girlfriend make sure they didn’t take mma and just recently punch someone’s eyeball out of their socket.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1st page, narrator is a football fan
2nd page, narrator has a dad

...i like where this is going...


----------



## Mysterier

FuneralFather said:


> If you woulda seen what I stumbled upon back in the day, it was probably worth a broken jaw.



You're 0% selling this statement.



FuneralFather said:


> Too poor and me couldn’t co exist,  this was a mountain girl but it was a cocaine rock fest and I could pry myself from that to sneak her, it did teach me if your going to *fuck someone’s girlfriend* make sure they didn’t take mma and just recently punch someone’s eyeball out of their socket.


----------



## schizopath

Whole lotta drama. Benzoed out i reckon. Ive only ever had an orgasm by fapping but why give a shit as long as they have theirs


----------



## Jabberwocky

If you enter to our kitchen
And the she finds it dirty 
It is because the one that not scrubs this
And the one that this it is not 
The one that scrubs
And as you he won’t scrub
Don’t criticize as this!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mysterier said:


> You're 0% selling this statement.


if you give me your social security.. I might can do something for you


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> fuck someone’s girlfriend


Or someone elses wife (THE MILF SQUAD YO!)


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I have a super weird craving for cinnamon toast because I seen some American eating it on tv. It’s not a thing here at all. I’d never cope with the calories but I’d like to sniff it.



That's actually my favorite junk food cereal. America does unhealthy cereal that you can eat as a snack the best, hand down. Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Waffle Crisp, Coco puffs, Fruity Pebbles... All terrible for you, but the best thing if you get stoned and wanna just veg out and eat it dry.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Fuck the DMV. These shitheads revoked my license plate even though I've a clean driving record and have never had a lapse in my insurance coverage. Luckily it's just a matter of my insurance company submitting an FS-1 form showing continental coverage to fix it but still. Plus it had been revoked for two weeks before I got the letter notifying me today.


----------



## schizopath

The essence of evil

Schizopath on benzos iirc

Wont be getting oxys cause too expensive


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dmv employees patty and selma will see U now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i

need

ffuucccc

and i need 8 hours ish to pass by so i can get in there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this novel is so bad it's all love

WHERE IS FUCC SCENES

sex and drugs
money shots

it's all
OH I LOVE YOU SMOOCH SMOOCH
so slow

if it was a porn i'd have deleted by now

ugh

at least my book had plenty of moneyshots like naked lunch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve read a gay romance novel, surprisingly in jail. You are right, it is all about romance and candle lighting and shit. I’m not particularly gay, but even I was, “where’s all the buttfucking?”, it was definitely the gayest thing I’ve ever read.
> 
> PS the library cart in jail is all gay romance novels.
> 
> —Wizard


yea it's like if there's no buttsex why am I reading this drivel

I'm already in love, and am SICKENED with RAGE at my pathetic heart and self over it / the BEHAVIORS thoughts and FEELINGS

ewww

lul

tyvm for sharing your observations I am glad I'm not alone


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve read a gay romance novel, surprisingly in jail. You are right, it is all about romance and candle lighting and shit. I’m not particularly gay, but even I was, “where’s all the buttfucking?”, it was definitely the gayest thing I’ve ever read.
> 
> PS the library cart in jail is all gay romance novels.
> 
> —Wizard


no books here. you gotta request a tablet to read e books and order commissary.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no books here. you gotta request a tablet to read e books and order commissary.


couldn't a tablet hurt someone a lot more than a book though

or no


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i don't understand it the narrator says he enjoys the love sensation, depicts it as extreme happiness

irl it sucks

trust me i know
love is a heroin addict handcuffed to a radiator screaming at you to saw them out, whatever were they thinking, end it now, please do anything to let me out of this...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

...and he's like WHEE YAY

people are not like this, this is not real

i am going to write real erotica novels with bad relationships and the HATEFUCKcumshots I so desperately crave to read about

SHUTUPandTAKEITsplOOOOgeeeEEE

now that would at least be believable


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i don't understand it the narrator says he enjoys the love sensation, depicts it as extreme happiness
> 
> irl it sucks
> 
> trust me i know
> love is a heroin addict handcuffed to a radiator screaming at you to saw them out, whatever were they thinking, end it now, please do anything to let me out of this...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

...love is a fire, burns down all that it sees, burns down everything...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am listening to noise music right now i can't break the harshfeels right now

i especially like it when it goes BRRRRRRRRRRRzZZZzzRRRRrrrRRR

...IF THERE ARE NO RULES...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> couldn't a tablet hurt someone a lot more than a book though
> 
> or no


you wanna fuck someone up a food tray or hot water from microwave


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you wanna fuck someone up a food tray or hot water from microwave


tyvm for this information 

smuggle liquid drugs in microwave scrape that turn tray imo

no one done that yet?  or no way to get liquids in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i figure in the era of THE COVID yall are prolly getting loved ones' getting you purell and shit like that or something


----------



## Captain.Heroin

or do they make you drink pure liquid meth like they did that mexican kid at the border and he died iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> tyvm for this information
> 
> smuggle liquid drugs in microwave scrape that turn tray imo
> 
> no one done that yet?  or no way to get liquids in


they take the glass tray out. if your lucky enough to come by some weed, burn some dry ramen noodles in microwave cuz it'll cover the smell of anything.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p.s. the narrator is also remarkably awkward and i'm like who can't flirt their way to some dick

or perhaps at least to get urself out of a traffic situation and what not talk about a sticky situation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they take the glass tray out. if your lucky enough to come by some weed, burn some dry ramen noodles in microwave cuz it'll cover the smell of anything.


Gentleman and a scholar ^^


----------



## Captain.Heroin

they're arguing and haven't fucked yet

yes this is totally 110% inaccurate and i'm sure in the straight world too

if she's arguing w/ you this badly u r not getting the stiff 1 in

ugh

whoever wrote this is pretty awful


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i would burn this if it was a real book and not a .pdf file i illegally downloaded


----------



## Captain.Heroin

turtle balls and dophin dicks under the sea with jamal and dwe was more romantic and sexually thrilling than this novel

and tbph at least cousinetorphinesexgazelleshit was amusing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tbph this is about two Australian gays maybe they're more conservative w/ their sexuality over there

i can only assume so


----------



## BK38

Jamal
Jamal
Jamal
Jamal
Jamal
Jamal
Take me now ya kangaroo wrastlin' Aussie cowboy and let me BBQ yo shramp bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Jamal
> Jamal
> Jamal
> Jamal
> Jamal
> Jamal
> Take me now ya kangaroo wrastlin' Aussie cowboy and let me BBQ yo shramp bb


you can marinade my kangaroo pouch any day of the week


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> you can marinade my kangaroo pouch any day of the week



I'm going to role-play as Steve Irwin and hunt that butt like a dingo hunts babies. I'm going to stab your butt like that Stingray stabbed my heart.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm going to role-play as Steve Irwin and hunt that butt like a dingo hunts babies. I'm going to stab your butt like that Stingray stabbed my heart.


the sting ray better have used a condom


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> the sting ray better have used a condom


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk i am soOOooOOOooo borrRRrreed

why am I not having sex yet

i am gonna cry if he doesn't hit me up tonight

i keep thinking he doesn't love me HOW DARE U greta thunberg style but then I think

it would be impossible for me to find love w/ someone right now so i should just be thankful im getting laid?????????? IS THIS WHAT HUMBLENESS FEELS LIKE?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk i am soOOooOOOooo borrRRrreed
> 
> why am I not having sex yet
> 
> i am gonna cry if he doesn't hit me up tonight
> 
> i keep thinking he doesn't love me HOW DARE U greta thunberg style but then I think
> 
> it would be impossible for me to find love w/ someone right now so i should just be thankful im getting laid?????????? IS THIS WHAT HUMBLENESS FEELS LIKE?



I'm bored too and basically need to go to bed soon so that the drug taking can commence when I get up tmrw. Gonna be a tramadol + phenibut day and I'm gonna get all the things done. I'm also gonna make garlic bread, because I feel like it. You lack gratitude, you're getting laid which is more than I can say. So stop crying Jamal tears and suck it up buttercup. #toughlove


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what is gratitude is that some sort of code word for GAYS

WHO TAUGHT YOU THAT HATE SPEECH???


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> what is gratitude is that some sort of code word for GAYS
> 
> WHO TAUGHT YOU THAT HATE SPEECH???


Trump's personal aid and all around closeted running mate, Mike Pence and also Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i wanna fuck you like they do in the movies
don't worry there's another one just like you
standin' in lineeeeeeEEEEEE
im so bored

im gonna work on my game

i need to fuck so bad

*cries*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i wanna fuck you like they do in the movies
> don't worry there's another one just like you
> standin' in lineeeeeeEEEEEE
> im so bored
> 
> im gonna work on my game
> 
> i need to fuck so bad
> 
> *cries*



Sad Jamal noises. I just popped a benzo so I can go to bed and wake up fresh and ready to consume drugs and be productive. Later Captain.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sad Jamal noises. I just popped a benzo so I can go to bed and wake up fresh and ready to consume drugs and be productive. Later Captain.


later bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1/6th way thru this shit novel and no buttsex yet

i dunno if anyone would even read the whole thing if it's this boring


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> If I get coke we re gonna be on the level



Whom are you meaning? Who doesn't that bad thing???

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PrincessDiz said:


> What the fricking frick! I get back and there’s like 10 more pages in the old abyss, it’s the OLD abyss and we have a new one and it’s 7 pages in ffs! What the eh?



Yeah. That is really funny in a way, isn't it?

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Shady's Fox said:


> Giiirl
> 
> shady's comin to my partyy shhitt can you feel me





Mysterier said:


> WHO DARE.


me.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Coxenormous said:


> Wtf happened to this "Awesome" thread that I tend to spend a length of no lifeing hours on



Ask the right person.

JJ


----------



## Mysterier

JoEhJoEh said:


> me.



OIC.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> OIC.


4u2pn iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i felt like shit about my life for a bit esp sex life so

i cracked a beer

it helps


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i felt like shit about my life for a bit esp sex life so
> 
> i cracked a beer
> 
> it helps


always does


----------



## Captain.Heroin

imma be ok too it's just like ugh

those feels

i swear i would have 5+ ppl lined up but covid19 ruined my sex life

imma sue china

my dick wants war and monetary compensation from CHINA


----------



## mal3volent

Beer gives me gas, I prefer liquor


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Beer gives me gas, I prefer liquor


im so boreddddd 

i think imma dab, nap, wake upand hope for fucc


----------



## Coxenormous

"I'm already shit faced before I walk in the door"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> Beer gives me gas, I prefer liquor


i like liquor the best because of the less peeing thing. anymore though i tend to end up in trouble of some kind when i drink it. too old. time to change me evil ways.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck imma be out of commission tomorrow, maybe. alprazolam, baby.  I like the chill-rest the next day. \Love you all and be safe.
1


----------



## w01fg4ng

1 love
1 heart
lets be together and be alright

or someting like that


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> highest number is 420 iirc


It begins & ends with Pisces iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> fuck imma be out of commission tomorrow, maybe. alprazolam, baby.  I like the chill-rest the next day. \Love you all and be safe.
> 1


[crying because i'm not taking benzos]


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Mornings All

Hope everyone is well. Happy Thursday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Mornings All
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Happy Thursday


mornin'

I'm drinking beers, it's night here

gonna probably crash soon

fuCC'd like rock star, was awesome

about to cook a steak prolly


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

Hello.... It's me.....!!!


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath You like this?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> @schizopath You like this?


Pretty cool. I dont think Im gonna listen to it on my own though.


I've lost my goddamn mind, it happens all the time
I can't believe I'm actually meant to be here


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Pretty cool. I dont think Im gonna listen to it on my own though.
> 
> 
> I've lost my goddamn mind, it happens all the time
> I can't believe I'm actually meant to be here


Haven't been on here paying much attention in some days, Just checking up on peoples.


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Haven't been on here paying much attention in some days, Just checking up on peoples.


Heres me singing Jonas Brothers






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Heres me singing Jonas Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve been pulling out hairs on my beard with each spell I cast. My chin is almost bare now. This is a great time for witchcraft kids, and it’s needed now!
> 
> -Wizard


only use on individuals who deserve it, My most recent time using actually worked and hit rock hard.... I'm taking a break lol


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve been pulling out hairs on my beard with each spell I cast. My chin is almost bare now. This is a great time for witchcraft kids, and it’s needed now!
> 
> -Wizard


I remember in high school some girl came up to me & asked for a hair sample, back then I was clueless & gave her some. I was very very stupid for that, But I remember who it was it's fucked up   My brain is like divider... Lots of information in there sorted out for exactly when I need it


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Novice practitioners make the mistake of casting banishing spells under the full moon. That’s great when you want to reflect good things back to you or others. But, if you want to get rid of shit, you cast your spells under the noon sun, and direct that energy straight into that star. Wizards and witches have been doing this for eons.
> 
> If you see me out in the middle of the night under a full moon, that means I’m doing good. If you see me out in the middle of the day under the full sun, that means I’m pissed off! It’s basic bring and release ritual.
> 
> —Wizard


Yeah people have 7 chakras. Gotta keep those balanced out, or you’ll have all sorts of issues


----------



## Coxenormous

& have this for protection. A girl I know gave it to me


----------



## w01fg4ng

Y'all wizards need to figure out this hair thing.

Seriously.  TFW you realize plucking the gray hairs only makes you bald


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well i just run into one of my ex milf's/friends with benefits..
So see or chat later :D


----------



## Coxenormous

w01fg4ng said:


> Y'all wizards need to figure out this hair thing.
> 
> Seriously.  TFW you realize plucking the gray hairs only makes you bald


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


You know, I wish I could sing metal- and deathcore but sadly my singing voice is better suited for pop


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Irl, I dont wanna talk about shit other than drugs.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Irl, I dont wanna talk about shit other than drugs.


This is what they call "drug psychosis"


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

With 200 euros I could get 240mg of oxy which would be 1 and a half dose. What an expensive habit if Ive ever seen one. Heroin is like 25€ a dose.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

They think
your dumb
I think
your smart
no wait
I lied
I think 
your dumb


----------



## DopeM

A poet he is
Thoughtful less and sinewy regret
His posts tell of pain


----------



## schizopath

Being made of half regret and half milf-loving


----------



## schizopath

I hope I dont post more singing shit today


----------



## schizopath

What if in 80 years humanity goes to space and before that something has happened and all the books will be burned. Well then in the space they start reading bluelight and think of me, Nzn and BK as gods for our poems?


----------



## DopeM

They'll still praise jah


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> They think
> your dumb
> I think
> your smart
> no wait
> I lied
> I think
> your dumb



YoU lied?
Why did
u wAit
to th1nk
I'm dumb
w4s It
JUsT
a tRap?


----------



## CFC

its too hot to do anything outside. so i set myself the task of planning and sourcing a new kitchen today

☹


----------



## schizopath

The wickedest, man of fire the new Richard Pryor
The wicked lit, rubber on my dick
'Cause I don't want that Charlie Sheen shit
Please don't say you're the highest until you met your highness
I just, want the head like ISIS


----------



## DopeM

Sounds kind of fun actually

Do you use some sort of CAD?


----------



## CFC

DopeM said:


> Sounds kind of fun actually
> 
> Do you use some sort of CAD?



no CAD required as i offered to install a utility area for my mum in her garage. so we're just going super basic, whatever i can find that's ridic cheap and will fit in the space


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> The wickedest, man of fire the new Richard Pryor
> The wicked lit, rubber on my dick
> 'Cause I don't want that Charlie Sheen shit
> Please don't say you're the highest until you met your highness
> I just, want the head like ISIS



It's not
The Weather Girls,
but I admire
your dedication
to richard pryor


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> It's not
> The Weather Girls,
> but I admire
> your dedication
> to richard pryor


Popping pills like bupre, analyzed I had scabies
Mental regression going forward from paralyzed to rabies


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I thought a thought but the thought I thought was not the thought I thought I thought. If the thought I thought I thought had been the thought I thought, I wouldn't have thought so much


----------



## BK38

Fuck. It is getting HOT with a capital H here. That kind of heat where you feel like you're kinda moving through jello. My brain is not cooperating with this kind of temperature. I seriously think my IQ drops a bit in this kind of heat. All I've managed to do today is listen to music, watch Starcraft II pro casts on youtube and walk the dog. I even tried to jack off and I gave up because it's so fucking hot and the Tramadol I took is dulling the sensation considerably.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

BK38 said:


> Fuck. It is getting HOT with a capital H here. That kind of heat where you feel like you're kinda moving through jello. My brain is not cooperating with this kind of temperature. I seriously think my IQ drops a bit in this kind of heat. All I've managed to do today is listen to music, watch Starcraft II pro casts on youtube and walk the dog. I even tried to jack off and I gave up because it's so fucking hot and the Tramadol I took is dulling the sensation considerably.



Yeah man, in brazil now we have one of the most intense winters I have ever seen, counting the last years, each year that pass, it gets stronger


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> Yeah man, in brazil now we have one of the most intense winters I have ever seen, counting the last years, each year that pass, it gets stronger



Definitely some climate change stuff going on. I think things will be truly scary by the time I'm 60 or so.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, winters been too warm the last few years and summers too hot.


----------



## schizopath

Not sure if its an new Bring Me The Horizon album or a new game to be announced


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Evening blue world. Just got home. Pretty drunk but had a good day, hope the rest did too...


----------



## CFC

hot hot hot ☀☀☀


----------



## Coffeeshroom

"facepalm" life likes fucken with you. I was out today with an old fling, just got home checked my tablet and saw missed calls from my ex I just recently broke up with, the irony.. And now I know I'm in no sober mind to talk to her, so best bet.. Just ignore tablet...


----------



## CFC

Coffeeshroom said:


> "facepalm" life likes fucken with you. I was out today with an old fling, just got home checked my tablet and saw missed calls from my ex I just recently broke up with, the irony.. And now I know I'm in no sober mind to talk to her, so best bet.. Just ignore tablet...



always happens like that ime

other examples: you suddenly get a flood of potential catches just when you've started dating someone after a loooong dry spell


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Feeling like shit is something you overcome by accepting it but still not necessarily becoming one with it


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Singing skills 3/5
Egoistic nature 5/5
Doctors notes; patient suffers from "Lead singer syndrome" and doomer philosophy. Patient has unnatural love for milfs which cant be explained.





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

Homemade garlic bread is so fucking satisfying. Anyone who disagrees with me can fight me.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Homemade garlic bread is so fucking satisfying. Anyone who disagrees with me can fight me.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


>



If you're talking shit about garlic bread, I'm gonna get greased up with the leftover olive oil and take you down. If you're agreeing with me, then I salute you with my garlic-y baguette (that is not a euphemism).


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shut up, _wine drinker_.


----------



## Coxenormous

I


BK38 said:


> If you're talking shit about garlic bread, I'm gonna get greased up with the leftover olive oil and take you down. If you're agreeing with me, then I salute you with my garlic-y baguette (that is not a euphemism).


 no I’m not talking shit. I’m saying “It’s time to learn swim Jimmy!”


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Ok I realize now how racist that sounds... oops lol


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Shut up, _wine drinker_.



Blow me _meth urine drinker_.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Blow me _meth urine drinker_.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Blow me _meth urine drinker_.



You wish, phenibutt licker.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> You wish, phenibutt licker.



I will come over there and put my penis in your mouth you fucking homo.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No homo but that sounds better than your other plans about making plans to be productive.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> No homo but that sounds better than your other plans about making plans to be productive.



 Bruh, that actually stung a little bit. Though I have been better about working tbf.... Also, your mother is a goddamn whore and best piece of ass this side of a truck stop.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm sorry.

That's awesome keep up the good work. I've been a junkie lately.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> That's awesome keep up the good work. I've been a junkie lately.



Sounds like fun, I hope you're taking care of yourself though. Also, I hope you're giving your dick a breather every now and again, poor thing.


----------



## schizopath

Isnt life comical I think that lifes comical


----------



## Hylight

_what the f. . . you crazy bass turds 



_


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Isnt life comical I think that lifes comical


The fact that a female i wanted for years is on fetlife, and I can’t slide in her dms.  Yes it is Gus.


----------



## schizopath

Schizopaths singing has just increased to 4.5/5!






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> _what the f. . . you crazy bass turds
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## BK38

Just found a funny pic of me as a kid. Was definitely an evil Superman.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Just found a funny pic of me as a kid. Was definitely an evil Superman.


You have that stare of death in your eyes there


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Sounds like fun, I hope you're taking care of yourself though. Also, I hope you're giving your dick a breather every now and again, poor thing.



I'm taking as much care as i can. Have been smoking weed 24/7, meth, crack, dope, beers, adderall, klonopin, all tri-tri-triple combooo for the past two weeks.

I haven't slept for two nights because i ran out of klonopin but I'm at work now and my friend said you can't tell I've been up.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> You have that stare of death in your eyes there



Definitely more Lex Luthor than Superman. Here's me in a less demonic state:


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> less demonic state:


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'm taking as much care as i can. Have been smoking weed 24/7, meth, crack, dope, beers, adderall, klonopin, all tri-tri-triple combooo for the past two weeks.
> 
> I haven't slept for two nights because i ran out of klonopin but I'm at work now and my friend said you can't tell I've been up.



Damn son, well, the drugs will be there if you decide to take a break n go back to it. I can understand going buck wild after having to go without for ages, but drugs are ultimately, just drugs and you get kinda diminishing returns if you just go ham 24/7. The novelty probably hasn't worn off just yet, but pace yo self foo'.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm wearing a fleece to cover my track marks from my boss and customers shits hot as bloody dick.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Damn son, well, the drugs will be there if you decide to take a break n go back to it. I can understand going buck wild after having to go without for ages, but drugs are ultimately, just drugs and you get kinda diminishing returns if you just go ham 24/7. The novelty probably hasn't worn off just yet, but pace yo self foo'.



Yeah i find it hard to justify stopping other than for financial reasons. And for my teeth.

I'll never give up weed though i have a couple ounces.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## JoEhJoEh

f u.


----------



## schizopath

No lol. Get it already.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah i find it hard to justify stopping other than for financial reasons. And for my teeth.
> 
> I'll never give up weed though i have a couple ounces.



Well, just don't burn out and I figure weeds all good anytime. Anyhow, no judgement/lecture here, just rather not see you fuck up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I'm taking as much care as i can. Have been smoking weed 24/7, meth, crack, dope, beers, adderall, klonopin, all tri-tri-triple combooo for the past two weeks.
> 
> I haven't slept for two nights because i ran out of klonopin but I'm at work now and my friend said you can't tell I've been up.


Anyways, so how is your sex life?


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Yeah i find it hard to justify stopping other than for financial reasons. And for my teeth.
> 
> I'll never give up weed though i have a couple ounces.


You can’t stack paper in a box.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

FuneralFather said:


> Anyways, so how is your sex life?



Could be better. I have a high sex drive but don't mind self love with my hands. Women just take too much of my time unless they're cool and don't blow me up all day (shout out to the netherlands).


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Could be better. I have a high sex drive but don't mind self love with my hands. Women just take too much of my time unless they're cool and don't blow me up all day (shout out to the netherlands).


Hands better, it don’t have a mouth mind and personality attached to it, well I mean atleast you control that mind. I suspect with how you rolling you really don’t have all that much time to think about it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

True, though i do practice mind control of others as well.

Nah you're right no time right now and not gunna interrupt a session to send smiley faces.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> True, though i do practice mind control of others as well.
> 
> Nah you're right no time right now and not gunna interrupt a session to send smiley faces.


Women are a lot of work unless your nikki sixx


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Bye.


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> Bye.




再见小奥地利鱼


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Just made this dope shit!


----------



## Hylight

*^^ *wow you ! and schizopath are really into it !


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

don't do that to your penis loool


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> *^^ *wow you ! and schizopath are really into it !


Aggressive music is purifying


----------



## Coxenormous

When you crank the  death metal to max volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




top


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

loooooooooL 


*BRB *


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That looks like what happened to that couple cooking meth down the street. They are fine and getting out of jail next month, if anyone was wondering.


They are lucky they didn't get Life lol


----------



## Coxenormous

@The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Much love for yah @The Wizard of the Creek.... Just got my nightly Whiskey, This'll be fun


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Just got my nightly Whiskey, This'll be fun


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I don't get it


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


fill the empty bottle with iced tea then chug it on YouTube....


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fill the empty bottle with iced tea then chug it on YouTube....


Iced Tea does look like whiskey I agree, but nah i'm not chugging this shit.. I'll take it slow  :D I'll get shit faced at a responsible pace


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


you got the drink responsible size bottle for sure bro


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you got the drink responsible size bottle for sure bro


Who honestly cares how much it is.... It's not a nasacity, it's a privalege. Can't argue that


----------



## Coxenormous

@ghostandthedarknes after drinking a bottle of whiskey like this


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> @ghostandthedarknes after drinking a bottle of whiskey like this


i tend to wake up in jail iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i tend to wake up in jail iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


become a police officer?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> become a police officer?


----------



## Hylight

Creek Sfullofwhiskey

I just take xanax 


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

The Good Shit 

- jk


----------



## Hylight

- but that's what i'm on


----------



## Hylight

i'm tooo sick to drink alcohol ever again.

But someday I will, might.


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> - but that's what i'm on


I’ve had my fare share of Xanax... always blacked out tho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I’ve had my fare share of Xanax... always blacked out tho


that's just an old jedi mind trick.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Never not blacked out from xannies hands in the air


----------



## Hylight

i love you xannie landie


----------



## Hylight

*^ *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sad

need moral support [don't i always]

when everything good happens bad things happen too
this should be the time of my life
and it's just been a continual monumental failure one thing after the other
life is my coffin and it's time to close the lid


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i'm going to drink for a few weeks
that sounds like what i should do


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> sad
> 
> need moral support [don't i always]
> 
> when everything good happens bad things happen too
> this should be the time of my life
> and it's just been a continual monumental failure one thing after the other
> life is my coffin and it's time to close the lid



We all need moral support, you know. Don't be an emotional tampon, that's the mistake of many ppl trying to help others, help yourself before you wanna help others. There are people out there, who never heard ''Everything will be ok''.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> We all need moral support, you know. Don't be an emotional tampon, that's the mistake of many ppl trying to help others, help yourself before you wanna help others. There are people out there, who never heard ''Everything will be ok''.


indeed shady i am not trying to be

i just have more on my plate bumming me out

i think putting on a dishonestly brave face is worse than being emotionally honest with yourself about how you feel

just saying

asking for help is better than getting worse because of being too proud to ask for help, a lesson i have learned painfully


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am haunted by a life poorly lived and i am very disgruntled by reality tyvm for your compassion and consideration shady

ugh

-10/10 am fucking hating myself right now

will work on that when more alcohol is consumed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Incorrect, a life full and beautifully living mr @Captain.Heroin sir!
> 
> fuckn’ believe that shit dude!
> 
> —Wizard


I should be thankful for what I have
but as an absurdist I tend to reject the value of life
an inherent assumption apparent in most western thinkers
if life matters tell me why, exactly, no one has, no one can
it's the MOOing and BAAing of the masses
people zonked out on heroin, cannabis
I was too sober even on these drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if life had meaning
a value
i would have felt it
i'd have known, realized it by now
everyone would for we are all doing it
it is meaningless, no one has the answers, an explanation
religious people will point to the bible; a thousand page long sleeping pill
I need my hypnotic benzos that shit doesn't work on me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s wonderful and thank you for that, but truth be told, you just may have stubbled on something important: this is that again,


dealing with nihilism by ignorance is not an explanation for absurdism

i am stuck searching for something I know I am bound to never find

like love

it's an addiction, a compulsion and I'm sickened by it and I want out

I am sure many of you have things in your lives that make it worthwhile
partners, kids, I don't have things like that
I've lost too much too quickly and it's made me realize how badly I don't want to suffer anymore by wanting things or by regretting loss
I seemingly cannot accept loss in the same way others can and it's slowly destroying me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm beginning to think my suicidal thinking and self-hating shit is probably due to not having mental health meds and I cannot realize that because i'm stupid and stuck in self


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i would share something i put together for the lols

but i am... too not giving a fuck.  empty.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have come to understand there are many things not right with my brain due to at least one neurological disease and the best i can do is to not come off as a fucking ingrate but I realize that's how I come off every day and I'm not a fan of it either

if i was anyone else observing me i'd be like SHUT UP BUTTERCUP THAT PITY PARTY IS COCK REPELLENT

but um

I can't even take my own advice/observations

"stuck in self"

this is probably why people think ketamine helps with depression

I don't even think I would want to do that right now -.-


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw no one likes a debbie downer
this is why I NEED my downers so I can make that frown turn upside down
but do THE DEMOCRATS care to give me benzos NOPE lol

old ppl not getting the covid in their last year of life is way more important than me getting mental health meds, somehow

even though they should just mail them to 'murrkans to make them bzd's out and complacent i.e. RUSSIA and i would be totally ok but nooOOoOOOoooo

cure worse than the memes etc

republicans are killing us all


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm beginning to think my suicidal thinking and self-hating shit is probably due to not having mental health meds and I cannot realize that because i'm stupid and stuck in self




Yesterday my wife showed me an article, I didn't care to look but she said, ok I will send it on wapp, I know you will find interesting enough. And, I did -- this was their last fingerprint

///=====///////

_*“I cannot tolerate the idea that somebody could hurt you because of what I did, I prefer that we leave and forget this world. I have no hope, I have been defeated and humiliated. The man who told me he loved me left me alone, very alone. They all left me with nothing, everything I worked for, everything I lived for, all I loved, all I gave, it was snatched away in an instant. My mistake was to trust the wrong people. I failed the person I love most in my life, I cannot afford to pay for his studies, I do not even have enough money to give him hot food. I have placed him in danger and I am sorry for failing you, son. Every day is more difficult and filled with threats, debt, and lack of love. I cannot do it anymore. I will be told I am a coward, but only God knows the distress of being terrified that someone will hurt you because of me. If only somebody could help me, but who can lend me the money or even a home? There is nobody. The world is dangerous and I cannot protect you. Every day is grey. My heart beats with anxiety. I cry with frustration and impotence. I am a loser. This time I will not fail you, my son. Nobody will hurt us anymore.”*_

*Nearly 800,000 people die by suicide.*

///=====///////


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Yesterday my wife showed me an article, I didn't care to look but she said, ok I will send it on wapp, I know you will find interesting enough. And, I did -- this was their last fingerprint
> 
> ///=====///////
> 
> _*“I cannot tolerate the idea that somebody could hurt you because of what I did, I prefer that we leave and forget this world. I have no hope, I have been defeated and humiliated. The man who told me he loved me left me alone, very alone. They all left me with nothing, everything I worked for, everything I lived for, all I loved, all I gave, it was snatched away in an instant. My mistake was to trust the wrong people. I failed the person I love most in my life, I cannot afford to pay for his studies, I do not even have enough money to give him hot food. I have placed him in danger and I am sorry for failing you, son. Every day is more difficult and filled with threats, debt, and lack of love. I cannot do it anymore. I will be told I am a coward, but only God knows the distress of being terrified that someone will hurt you because of me. If only somebody could help me, but who can lend me the money or even a home? There is nobody. The world is dangerous and I cannot protect you. Every day is grey. My heart beats with anxiety. I cry with frustration and impotence. I am a loser. This time I will not fail you, my son. Nobody will hurt us anymore.”*_
> 
> *Nearly 800,000 people die by suicide.*
> 
> ///=====///////


that was so fuckin' long I don't think I can read that

I don't believe in God so this person's plight doesn't really have a lot to do w/ me but thx for sharing i guess shady lots of love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


>


ok this cheered me up 0.1%


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cheered up level to 0.4%

tyvm shady at least the music video helped


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> cheered up level to 0.4%
> 
> tyvm shady at least the music video helped



If ur honest, that's all matters. Laughing it's the best medicine I know.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Woman Claims To Be Real-Life Vampire And Even Drinks Blood
					

She says being a vampire is 'empowering and liberating'




					www.ladbible.com


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> If ur honest, that's all matters. Laughing it's the best medicine I know.


yeah i don't norm laugh when i'm like this it's pretty hard

the "i'm a real life vampire" stories cheer me up a lot


----------



## Hylight

I don't even know what it would be like to
 have to feel sober. I guess it would be like not even being able to know the difference about anything. ☹

or actually feel for that matter. But there is always hopefullness and tomorrow. 

Well, until there isn't .


----------



## Hylight

I made it through the day with coffee !! 

no drugs looooooool  

caffeine enema @WizardCreek   !


----------



## Hylight

Are you Wizard ? 

Or The Wizard ?


----------



## CFC

Another scorching day today


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrningZZZ Blue World

A new day with new adventure and fuck ups awaits. Have fun, know i will... 

Still avoiding my ex though


----------



## Coffeeshroom

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You forgot to mention your ‘smokin hot’ ex though. What the f@£k am I supposed to do. Tsk tsk, you know better, kind sir.
> 
> —Wizard


my apologies..


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I could show a pick of her or no wait...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Sloppy seconds better then nothing


----------



## DopeM

We've conquered all of Europe,
We're never gonna stop,
From Paris on to Turkey,
We've won the f*cking lot!

Bob Paisley and Bill Shankly,
The Fields of Anfield Road,
We are loyal supporters,
We come from Liverpool!

Allez, allez, allez!
Allez, allez, allez!
Allez, allez, allez!
Allez, allez, allez!


----------



## schizopath

Moving locations tomorrow and just made all the important phone calls and shit that I had forgotten to make earlier this week. Ughh.


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That kid from Pennsylvania that scored that goal needs to open up a bar there, rest on his laurels imo. I’d drink there!
> 
> —The Creek


Who needs a pub to drink in the 'pool?


----------



## DopeM

Navy Warns of Increase in Personnel Taking LSD
					

The Navy disclosed on Thursday that it has seen an increase in its personnel purchasing, using, and distributing the hallucinogenic drug LSD.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Moving locations tomorrow and just made all the important phone calls and shit that I had forgotten to make earlier this week. Ughh.



You're lucky. 

In my city it's damn near impossible to find housing. Especially something under $1,500.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I guess I had luck. So many people over here have negative credit score and mines still positive so thats why I found an apartment. Im getting electricity only on monday so gotta sleep somewhere else till it.


----------



## schizopath

I remember when I heard on work on radio that Peep had died. Little did I know at that point that Id become a fan of his work later.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If i get disability housing i could live in a nice area for only $400.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> If i get disability housing i could live in a nice area for only $400.


Iirc psychopathy is considered a disability and my rents 350


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Hey there. A person once thought I was tourettes too but naa I was just retardet.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tourettes is like your mouth is a turret.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> If i get disability housing i could live in a nice area for only $400.



what's disability housing?


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Tourettes is like your mouth is a turret.


Yeah, it wasnt that bad for me. My imagination or something just allowed me to throw little and bigger bombs at an fixed speed.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> what's disability housing?



IDK like section 8 mobile voucher look it up bic boi.


----------



## schizopath

Listening to Lil Peep makes your depression have depression too so it evens out in the end


----------



## BK38

@schizopath


----------



## schizopath

Thats what I call a total win


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Mysterier

The trouble with turnip farming is all the residual parasite gristle. You can’t get the smell off your fingernails for at least 3-5 business days.


----------



## schizopath

Yoo maafucka might score some oxazepam next week! Just the perfect benzo for me at this point and its the only benzo that reduces stress.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

I really dont care about GothBoiClique but Horse Head is a fucking legend


----------



## Captain.Heroin

people are morons and i am sick of the human parasites

at least i FUCC'd like a rock star last night and had a good money shot

tried holding it off so long it just started happening URRRMRMRMRMRMurururururrrmrMRMRMRmmmrmr


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> people are morons and i am sick of the human parasites


Corona should target people based on their beliefs and iq


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha

i would slseep all day, i sweah

*burps*

phu

to die to forgive if i lie, and it's not like am tired

but shit idk

weird


----------



## schizopath

So set yourself free,
And disengage from reality
So set yourself free,
And disengage from reality


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Corona should target people based on their beliefs and iq


it pretty much does

ppl like me are likely asymptomatic superspreaders because i'm fucking an essential worker and am not gonna stop

but that doesn't stop ppl form lollygagging in my presence, taking forever, etc. and i can't help but think gee these mask pore size is huge compared to the size of the virus... people feeling LUCKY around me

or perhaps they got the bat flu when I did and assume they have immunity

still crazy as fuck

some ppl get it and keep their 6 feet distance and I LIKE THEM.  It's like 10% of people get it, and get the face mask is NOT 100% effective. 

IT IS NOT A CONDOM FOR UR FACE.  IT DOES NOT WORK THAT WAY.  It is important to realize that.  

I think because people feel 100% safe from HIV using condoms, they think face masks work the same way.  THEY DO NOT.


----------



## Shady's Fox

turn down for sleep


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Turn down for sleep is right my little fox nugget.

I finally sleep last night. 

Thought i was getting hypomanic but as long as i can sleep more than 4 hours i'm normal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tbph if I have been asymptomatically shedding the virus (due to repeated re-exposure) for months (which is theoretically possible) I can only fathom the dozens/hundreds/etc people who are sick/dying/hospitalized due to me

i am not trying to spread sickness and it is gross people will just get so close to me

if they know me and i'm ok w/ it it is one thing

i am now only CLOSE to ONE person and it is torment I am sure

I Think psychological behaviors can be explained by "humans are social beings" so all the single ladies/gents in US cannot remain 6 feet away from ppl something in their subconscious mind PULLS them to other ppl even if it's not SEXUAL in nature but something else and it is ODD

I did not mind social isolation when I imposed it a long time ago to work on things... 

i especially giggle @ "contact tracing" bitch you don't know all those strangers you BAT FLU BREATHE on in public how the fuck would that even work

ugh

what they need to do is create a continued financial incentive for social isolation.  I did the socially responsible thing by slimming down my pool of ppl I will BAT FLU BREATHE on to ONE person.  

i'm sure very very few people did this

not even the 1 person I am fucking did this LULULulULulULULulul

it's like why do you think ppl lost their fucking jobs they didn't lose their jobs for you to still go out and get covid, if that was gonna be how stupid the republican poors were gonna act they shouldn't have even closed down the economy

ppl too used to their feeling stranger danger breath on the nape of their necks or something


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Turn down for sleep is right my little fox nugget.
> 
> I finally sleep last night.
> 
> Thought i was getting hypomanic but as long as i can sleep more than 4 hours i'm normal.


no hard drugs, had been drinking, found it hard to sleep last night

i need hypnotic benzos

am gonna brainexplode without them

I want that natural "AHHHhhhh" tired energy ppl get when they go to sleep

I have SEEN ppl fall asleep SO quick and I'm like

U 

R
SO

OOooOO

lucky


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

People suck CH but we all gotta do what we can, while we can.

Even the most powerful people in the world can't stop people from not following covid guidelines. Well.. IDK.



Captain.Heroin said:


> no hard drugs, had been drinking, found it hard to sleep last night
> 
> i need hypnotic benzos
> 
> am gonna brainexplode without them
> 
> I want that natural "AHHHhhhh" tired energy ppl get when they go to sleep
> 
> I have SEEN ppl fall asleep SO quick and I'm like
> 
> U
> 
> R
> SO
> 
> OOooOO
> 
> lucky



I didn't fall alseep easy. I was really high and fireworks go on here until early morning.

In the neighborhood over from me they caught guys with a uHaul full of fireworks.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> turn down for sleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> People suck CH but we all gotta do what we can, while we can.
> 
> Even the most powerful people in the world can't stop people from not following covid guidelines. Well.. IDK.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't fall alseep easy. I was really high and fireworks go on here until early morning.
> 
> In the neighborhood over from me they caught guys with a uHaul full of fireworks.


I COULD GET PPL TO FOLLOW COVID GUIDELINES

it's really easy

*TELL PPL IT'S A GAY DISEASE LIKE HIV*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

straigth ppl be like EWWWW THAT'S GAY I DON'T WANT THE VIRUS

(dude throws on a rubber)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if Trump was like "IT'S ONLY THE GAY MEN GETTING THE COVID" you better believe the straights would be like

U CANT TELL WHO IS GAY WEAR A MASK

and it would be gone by now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I DON'T WANNA CATCH UR GAY LUNG PLAGUE BRO, PLS KEEP UR 6 FEET PERSONAL DISTANCE AND WEAR A MASK @ ALL TIMES

you KNOW it too ttytt

pence would be like JESUS WORE A MASK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in fact I don't care how ANTI - PC it is

if Biden or Trump said "it's gay if your bro is breathing on you" then maybe LIVES WOULD BE SAVED

ends justifying memes and all that shit

and the longer the LUNG PLAGUE goes around the longer and more frequent CHINA TOTALITARIAN LOCKDOWNS will happen so ya

u might think anti-PC doesn't work

kung flu got the liberals to listen to WHY CHINA IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS PLAGUE - and they are - ANTI-VIRTUE SIGNALING WORKS and liberals should work more on it


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


>









am bangin this oldie

that previous video was a meme


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am furious

and sad
i dunno how to deal w/ these feels

*WHY CAN'T MORE PPL BE LIKE MADNESS00*

oh well, fuck the world I don't care anymore
ppl gonna bat flu breathe on me and suck up my lung plague virus i don't care
it's all china's fault anyways
and i'm wearing a mask and am not showing symptoms so whatever

i am doing what i can

and im deliberately trying to go out when as few ppl as possible are out
more for them than me

since i'm 110% sure i had the china virus earlier this year so i must have immunity now

but i might be shedding it like constantly
esp if my MAN goes to work and gets exposed, is shedding it etc....

and ppl don't get how DANGEROUS that is, how you can get it again and maybe not get sick again but your immune system is not magical and immediate ...

in fact if ppl like me are building up tons of antibodies/immunity and others have NONE they are VERY def stupid and likely that would explain MASSIVE surge in cases in some states like mine

then again THESE SAME IDIOTS WON'T GET A FLU SHOT!  and each has a unique/delusional reason why.  

I'm done .. I'm sorry I'm salty I didn't drink enough last night and I am not drunk yet

and ppl SEVERELY upset me something fierce


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You didn't drink enough? I had a 6.7% alc IPA, 20oz, and that shit got me like...

Thinking about doing stupid shit!

Like, what would happen if i pushed the "stop request" for the bus every fucking stop, right after the bus starts to accelerate from another stop.. look at the faces of the people behind me then fight anyone who calls me out.

Lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You didn't drink enough? I had a 6.7% alc IPA, 20oz, and that shit got me like...
> 
> Thinking about doing stupid shit!
> 
> Like, what would happen if i pushed the "stop request" for the bus every fucking stop, right after the bus starts to accelerate from another stop.. look at the faces of the people behind me then fight anyone who calls me out.
> 
> Lol.


LOL AHHHHhhhh

*gigglesnorts*

I get thoughts like that too bro

but nah I get like a solid alc tolerance and I don't drink too quick so I rarely get DRUNK/buzzed

and my shit is like 5%ish


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The thoughts range from goofy to mad.

But weed i'm so docile and talk so slowwww.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> The thoughts range from goofy to mad.
> 
> But weed i'm so docile and talk so slowwww.


thc speeds me up

I dunno why... weed is somewhat different but I do dabs because dabaddict


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

We're already sped up and slowed down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[need meds]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when I die of covid in 40 years because no vaccine and the cure is worse than the disease, please light my body on fire in public because i didn't get the chance to

i just wanna live long enough to piss on djt's grave

IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't bring god into this but i agree in that he's only in cats.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> when I die of covid in 40 years because no vaccine and the cure is worse than the disease, please light my body on fire in public because i didn't get the chance to
> 
> i just wanna live long enough to piss on djt's grave
> 
> IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?



We'll send you off viking style on a floating funeral pyre and I'll use a lit joint to light a flaming arrow, so that I can set you alight and call you a flaming homosexual one last time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Don't bring god into this but i agree in that he's only in cats.


i am sorry 

i reside in the 6th circle of hell (for those of you unfamiliar with my location... the 6th circle of hell is heresy)

i don't mean to offend anyone

i am a blasphemous atheist who tends to offend non-atheist ppl

i am still too awake/integrated this sucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when they say SUPPORT THE TROOPS I think of Timothy McVeigh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when I do light my body on fire in public u can tell ppl it's because the IRS is a racketeering organization and I am protesting against it


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> when they say SUPPORT THE TROOPS I think of Timothy McVeigh


Real heroes come in few


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Real heroes come in few


this


----------



## schizopath

If someone think Im being cruel, Ive always said that violence against companies is just positive. Sadly I see America not as a country but as a company.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> If someone think Im being cruel, Ive always said that violence against companies is just positive. Sadly I see America not as a country but as a company.


Honestly I think companies are amazing.  They tend to get worse when they are too large but this is not a problem.  

Profit motive exists for a reason.  Impediments to such are a problem, i.e. racketeering organizations, the ongoing RICO catastrophe that is the IRS, and the FR itself.  

I never saw governments as companies but that is an interesting comparison and I'll toy around with it in my mind a bit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i deleted a bunch of my posts i am being insufferable and i need meds

i can't even enjoy music right now... alc needs to work soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[MY INNER THERAPIST COMES OUT]

*there is a positive way to reframe this LUL*

i am SUCH A GOOD PERSON for attempting to maintain my 6 feet BECAUSE I MAY BE SUPERSPREADER?  ugh

sounds like lying bullshit

i can't reframe and I try to and I think it's just an advanced way of being in denial and lying to yourself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

see I TRIED I really did I tried to be happy/positive/normal, so I can go back to [lifeismycoffin]

ok

 u all

see at least u see me trying BUT THAT SHIT DOES NOT WORk but I do it anyway

I am super proud of you all living the dream

i should be happy but the small things in life are bothering me right now ...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You are a good person for trying to save the lives of others.

That's quite heroic. 

I'm far from living the dream. The dreams are always the best. Except when your doing something horrific.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

alcohol kicking in

suddenly forgetting about troubles i think

... i think ... .... hard to tell.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You are a good person for trying to save the lives of others.
> 
> That's quite heroic.
> 
> I'm far from living the dream. The dreams are always the best. Except when your doing something horrific.




you are doin' great urself

i am just so bummed out over shit i dont' wanna talk about

and i think beer #3 will help the most


----------



## schizopath

When you were an emo kid and you grow up into a well refined goth adult


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i also try to understand the social isolation is going to contribute to maladjusted feelings/thoughts toward others and have notice this acutely, but am really not fond of myself over it



that's why I like my buddy so much I'm seeing since he still works and is pretty well adjusted compared to most people right now i.e. me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> When you were an emo kid and you grow up into a well refined goth adult


i love when that SP ep when she goes to goth rehab


----------



## schizopath

Goth rehab, my sides.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD REASON TO BE HAPPY ALCOHOL WORKING AND A NEW BLACK METAL ALBUM I MUST TOTES HEAR

ok so sometimes life throws you a bone after a thunderstorm i guess


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That episode was on TV two days ago.

I never watch SP but they make me laugh when i happen to land on them.

I just don't get a lot of the political jokes because i don't follow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*IT CAME OUT 2 WEEKS AGO MUST DOWNLOAD OR BUY SOMEHWO*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That episode was on TV two days ago.
> 
> I never watch SP but they make me laugh when i happen to land on them.


it was really bad for like many years

then they made a good comeback


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Schizopaths singing has just increased to 4.5/5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


I reckon at this point that it averages at 3-3.5





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Mysterier

schizopath said:


> I reckon at this point that it averages at 3-3.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



M.I.A., is that you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you doing mysterier

i am starting to de-salt emotionally speaking

alcohol is the cleanser


----------



## schizopath

Mysterier said:


> M.I.A., is that you?


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you doing mysterier
> 
> i am starting to de-salt emotionally speaking
> 
> alcohol is the cleanser



Staring off into nothing like a fucking Zoloft commercial. 

I heard that alcohol eats salt for breakfast, so, good call. 

In all seriousness, I hope that you're okay, boo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Staring off into nothing like a fucking Zoloft commercial.
> 
> I heard that alcohol eats salt for breakfast, so, good call.
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope that you're okay, boo.


aw thank you

I'm... not but whatever I can live with it... the self-abasement will only last a while and i will be back to normal one day soon



i think, i tend to have a good feel on mood cycles.  

some things got better while others worse.  You really can't "have it all" I suppose. 

sometimes I stare off into nothingness too 

after having seen what a lung plague patient looks like i try to remain thankful, I try to not feel like it is only happening to me

or whatever

but i'm remarkably maladjusted and i have been basically cutting myself off from the world and it's probably not good for me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

downloading good black metal

will put on full blast and try to forget about feels


----------



## Jabberwocky

Need mdma


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ransom1 said:


> Need mdma


last time i took mdma was wild


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm... not but whatever I can live with it... the self-abasement will only last a while and i will be back to normal one day soon
> 
> 
> 
> i think, i tend to have a good feel on mood cycles.
> 
> some things got better while others worse. You really can't "have it all" I suppose.
> 
> sometimes I stare off into nothingness too
> 
> after having seen what a lung plague patient looks like i try to remain thankful, I try to not feel like it is only happening to me
> 
> or whatever
> 
> but i'm remarkably maladjusted and i have been basically cutting myself off from the world and it's probably not good for me



Pretending to be okay has its limitations. It tends to weigh me down after too long. 

Sometimes it's necessary for survival; sometimes, it's detrimental to growth and progress, and differentiating between the two can be distressing in itself.

Sending love, and potentially black metal, if you'll tell me of one band you enjoy, so that I may have some direction.


----------



## schizopath

I got this cd. This was my shit back in the days.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Who's the tourist?


----------



## schizopath

Mans gotta fap


----------



## thujone

If a man has never seen a woman, does he still feel the urge to fap? If so, what does he imagine?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> If a man has never seen a woman, does he still feel the urge to fap? If so, what does he imagine?


on the mind would be the tactile sensations

sometimes that's what's on my mind as i nut is just the tactile sensation

and it feels like i am fucking a woman when i am slipping into this alcohol-laden animalistic state

i imagine he knows it too and likes that part of me i don't know i have never told him that it might be highly insensitive and insulting to tell a guy you're fucking that i dunno


----------



## thujone

ever have them wear a wig?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> ever have them wear a wig?


nah

for some reason I like for them to look masculine

i am very much so into guys

but there is something about when im going at it i may imagine myself fucking a woman this ravagely and it is a turn on

like when i hear about how madness fucks and i get a semi

i dunno

they say sexuality is a spectrum but it's more like a coffin


----------



## thujone

Captain.Heroin said:


> they say sexuality is a spectrum but it's more like a coffin


----------



## Mysterier

@Captain.Heroin, you got about 9 or 10 more times to ignore me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> @Captain.Heroin, you got about 9 or 10 more times to ignore me.


wut did i do now

huh

sry am already eatin food and drinking and feeling faded



wat was the ?


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> wut did i do now
> 
> huh
> 
> sry am already eatin food and drinking and feeling faded
> 
> 
> 
> wat was the ?



Haha. It's all good, get'chur fade on, papi.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> @Captain.Heroin, you got about 9 or 10 more times to ignore me.


afaik i answered the wig question

were there more inquiries? 

i forget

trust me i will forget things seconds, minutes, hours, days, months later when most people wouldn't 

and i have to apologize

and legit i have hit my head a lot in life in various ways etc

so pls don't take my dementia as a sign of apathy


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> afaik i answered the wig question
> 
> were there more inquiries?



No need to apologize. 

I was curious about what black metal bands you liked? Perhaps I could send something your way based on your taste.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This made me smile   and LoL all over myself.
> 
> Enjoy:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> No need to apologize.
> 
> I was curious about what black metal bands you liked? Perhaps I could send something your way based on your taste.


ohhh

yes



			Grand Belial's Key - Triumph of the Hordes - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives
		
































						- YouTube
					

Bekijk je favoriete video's, luister naar de muziek die je leuk vindt, upload originele content en deel alles met vrienden, familie en anderen op YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				












						DARK FORTRESS - Crimson Tears (Album Track)
					

Dark Fortress - Crimson Tears (Album Track). Pre-Order now: http://smarturl.it/DFortressTFEDReIssue Taken from the 2017 reissue 'Tales From Eternal Dusk'Dark...




					www.youtube.com
				




there's more but that's a good start

first link isn't on youtube so i had to just link you to MA


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is this stupid google search: How do I find officers that killed my disabled brother?
> 
> Any and all answers will be welcomed.
> 
> —Wiz



not sure how good google's investigative powers are, despite all their cookies in everything


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is the member name @pandemicatthedisco taken yet? No, what about @pandemic at the disco? Asked and answered my own questionz.
> 
> —Wiz



geez, pandemic's account is technically a dead one. waste of a good username


----------



## Captain.Heroin

recommend a+

LOC last track is really good

gris' link above first track REALLY good

Triumph of the Hordes - find it, whole thing amazing will repeat listen all the time

there's more and my brain is farting mad


----------



## Mysterier

Haven't heard of some of these! I'll check them out.


----------



## Mysterier

I typed in my name: Vagina. 

Brutal name was birthed: Witch's Rage.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have like... an obscene 3 digit gigabyte amount of black metal

if you ever want to peruse my *illegally downloaded music collection of black metal from around the world* let me know


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> i have like... an obscene 3 digit gigabyte amount of black metal
> 
> if you ever want to peruse my *illegally downloaded music collection of black metal from around the world* let me know



Awesome, I will!


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is this stupid google search: How do I find officers that killed my disabled brother?
> 
> Any and all answers will be welcomed.
> 
> —Wiz


https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/06/blueleaks-exposes-files-from-hundreds-of-police-departments/ - might help


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am gonna listen to black metal and lie down thinking about penis and satan and things of that nature


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> am gonna listen to black metal and lie down thinking about penis and satan and things of that nature



Perhaps thoughts of Black Penis while listening to Satan Metal? I can't sleep Captain. Halp.


----------



## BK38

@jose ribas da silva 
@Captain.Heroin


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I think I remember fuckn her back in the day, I made a video ‘bout it. Oh oh oh, that was my buddy!



It's the first .gif I've ever made and I'm proud of it. Paris Hilton is actually really smert businesswise.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My youngest is in in Texas for next couple weeks. Motherfuckn’ WACO




WHY


----------



## Hylight

Lol. I've never been. 
But have been in Austin. 

Wow, it's been awesome heat. 
And hot ass summer.


----------



## Hylight

ya ! 
David Koresh Vernon Wayne Howell !!


----------



## Hylight

Awe


----------



## Hylight

o.s.  i have to switch to kratom sonehow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> @Captain.Heroin


.... that's so hot ....


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have SEEN ppl fall asleep SO quick and I'm like
> 
> U
> 
> R
> SO
> 
> OOooOO
> 
> lucky


My ex used to literally lay down and be asleep within seconds. I used to be absolutely raging. Like it takes me a few hours to fall asleep. My son is the same as my ex. Literally head hits the pillow and he’s snoring. How I wish I had that ability.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue Peeps.

A lovely saturday for all


----------



## MsDiz

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning Blue Peeps.
> 
> A lovely saturday for all


It’s raining and my joints are screaming at me!! But morning!!!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s raining and my joints are screaming at me!! But morning!!!


Well its winter here, which i think is like summer for most who really have cold winters, so cant really complain but my left hip doesnt like the cold either. i feel you..


----------



## MsDiz

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well its winter here, which i think is like summer for most who really have cold winters, so cant really complain but my left hip doesnt like the cold either. i feel you..


Yeah it’s summer here and it’s been hectically Humid and warm for ages now. We’ve had so many thunder storms and it’s been terrifying. Yesterday there was a really bad one and today is so much cooler and rainy which I am grateful for. Just not the rain but what can ya do! We’ve had a really warm spring summer this year so far.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hey just for interest sake how much do you need to earn or have an income of in dollars to live a middle class lifestyle in the states? Like what would monthly expenses be?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Probably $100,000 salary.

Paying off the house/car.

But don't make any rash decisions until other people reply.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

100k a month income?
Sounds harsh.
but will wait for more info, thanks in advance @madness00


----------



## MsDiz

That’s like £80,000


----------



## MsDiz

Coffeeshroom said:


> Hey just for interest sake how much do you need to earn or have an income of in dollars to live a middle class lifestyle in the states? Like what would monthly expenses be?





			Kennisgeving voor omleiding
		


Try that it breaks it down by state as it varies widely.


----------



## wudbutcher

Coffeeshroom said:


> 100k a month income?
> Sounds harsh.
> but will wait for more info, thanks in advance @madness00


To answer your question, need general idea of where you want to live. Rural, suburb, big city,  family size if applicable. And what determines middle class how/ where you are now? Variables, but with a little info I can give you a general idea.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

i tried the calculator but not sure how it works out the amounts. The amounts given to me, is it an annual income or monthly?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Coffeeshroom said:


> 100k a month income?
> Sounds harsh.
> but will wait for more info, thanks in advance @madness00



I meant a year.

1.2 Mil would be fat.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

wudbutcher said:


> To answer your question, need general idea of where you want to live. Rural, suburb, big city,  family size if applicable. And what determines middle class how/ where you are now? Variables, but with a little info I can give you a general idea.


Well my current cost are 16k a month living in a 5 bedroom house with a big front and back yard with a pool in the suburbs. House is payed off so all i pay is rates and taxes, utility bills, insurance on house and cars, policies at the bank and groceries. That what my money is going to atm.

Just wondering what people pay that side for more or less the same living style.


----------



## wudbutcher

Converted to US dollar?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

All i know is my parents property tax was 8-10k a year for a nice suburban location.


----------



## wudbutcher

Therein lies the variable. In Tn where I live, 400k will get you nice house with pool, prop taxes less than 2k a year, insurance the same. Go to Cali, Jersey, etc. Same will cost ya 1-1.5 mill. With taxes between 25- 40k year


----------



## Coffeeshroom

im just looking around as i do want to immigrate to another country. My whole family and i  mean everyone on my moms side has already left my country and all went to australia. So i have no family left here basicly. But thats not the point. I want to get away and live semi off the grid. Like alaska sounds prime but not sure my warm body will like the constant coldness that side, fuck i have never even seen or felt snow in my real life.

Wanted to go to the states for sometime now but my criminal record kept me back and so with most other countries. But i will keep looking till i find what there is but anyone that wants to add more or any other ideas or suggestions would be awesome.

That or i will seclude myself at the wildcoast in S.A. and live there of the grid.


----------



## wudbutcher

And location further adds to everyday expenses. Gas is 2/gal here, 3.50in Cal. Marlboros 6.50 here, 12 in jersey. Auto insurance 500 year here, 4k in jersey.


----------



## wudbutcher

There's a couple off grid communes in Canada, weed and psychs only, one gives you a spot, you build your pad. Charge you either $10/day or 1 hr/ day labor on community projects. Up until 2000, if memory serves, Alaska would give you land to homestead on. If I were young again lol, I'd be there. What is your profession?


----------



## wudbutcher

Craigslist over here anyway, usually a good place to quickly evaluate an area of interest for employment, housing, and community.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What's up Wizard.

Why you up so early?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@wudbutcher well i have no profession except for hussling.lol But in all seriousness. Im a qualified health and safety officer with certificates and papers, also qualified personal trainer with papers and also stuied accounting in college and got my N6 which was the highest i could study it there at that level.


----------



## wudbutcher

If you have criminal record, I dont believe I'd say hustling as my first profession lol. Sure sign not too good at it, no?
Seriously though, Canada  sucks if you have record wont let ya in. In Alaska, if you're tough enough, good money to be made in the fishing industry.


----------



## wudbutcher

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No sleepy, just Jack Daniels. I gotta hit the early AA meetings.
> 
> —Wizard


Well you're in the right state for them lol. Meetings still shit down due to covid here.


----------



## BK38

To do some drugs or not to do drugs today... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Yeah my record is whats holding me back from a lot of oppurtunities, even here on my side. Like i cant get a job in H&S or Acc cause of my record. Lol and obviously hustling is not on my cv but by that i mean batter and trading for income but i also work from home doing website updates, add posting and data cupturing for a friend. then i also run my own little garden service business. Money wise im not doing to bad but not great either. But i do feel like it will be time for me to move on and soon. so need to prepare for that and the near future with things as they are.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

BK38 said:


> To do some drugs or not to do drugs today... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


"laat hy val waar hy will, net nie op die vloer nie"

just do it


----------



## BK38

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, yeah, I'ma do drugs. Thanks guys. You guys should be drug counselors. I needed you two to counsel me on if I should take drugs or not and I got my answer.


----------



## wudbutcher

America isn't what it was even 10 yrs ago. But I guess that's everywhere. When 85% of the wealth spread among 5%population, middle class is shrinking. How old are you?


----------



## wudbutcher

Hey fuck you, I wasnt talking to you.


----------



## BK38

@Coffeeshroom 

I have a question for ya. My pot plants are growing but they have stretched and one is having trouble supporting it's own weight with the new leaf growth. I know that's a sign of stress and that it was because they didn't get enough light (was way more overcast than was predicted, though it's getting sunnier now). I'm supporting with wooden sticks for now, but I read online that I can gently dig them out, then make a deeper hole in the pot and bury it so that the stretched stem will be better supported and will eventually grow roots from it. It's an autoflower, so it's not really recommended to repot, but desperate times call for desperate measures. What do you reckon?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

im in my early 30's


----------



## Coffeeshroom

BK38 said:


> @Coffeeshroom
> 
> I have a question for ya. My pot plants are growing but they have stretched and one is having trouble supporting it's own weight with the new leaf growth. I know that's a sign of stress and that it was because they didn't get enough light (was way more overcast than was predicted, though it's getting sunnier now). I'm supporting with wooden sticks for now, but I read online that I can gently dig them out, then make a deeper hole in the pot and bury it so that the stretched stem will be better supported and will eventually grow roots from it. It's an autoflower, so it's not really recommended to repot, but desperate times call for desperate measures. What do you reckon?


Sho brotha you have me on the spot here. i have personally only grown a few auto's and it was indoor. But as for the plant not supporting itself, i would rather put up support poles or pegs or what not then try and replant so to speak as auto are very finicky, so personally i wouldnt do the repotting idea unless you have more plants and this can be an experimental plant so to speak. But i would go with trying to support the branches. Also be careful sticking the supporting poles in the pot as you dont want to break off main roots in the pot as you insert them. What size pot did you go for your auto's


----------



## wudbutcher

Well, Gollum of the Ghetto,  if you read back you'd know, instead of chiming in many posts later. That last brain cell is screaming bro, its lonely.


----------



## wudbutcher

Coffeeshroom said:


> Sho brotha you have me on the spot here. i have personally only grown a few auto's and it was indoor. But as for the plant not supporting itself, i would rather put up support poles or pegs or what not then try and replant so to speak as auto are very finicky, so personally i wouldnt do the repotting idea unless you have more plants and this can be an experimental plant so to speak. But i would go with trying to support the branches. Also be careful sticking the supporting poles in the pot as you dont want to break off main roots in the pot as you insert them. What size pot did you go for your auto's


I always just mulch up higher on the stem w sand/ verm. As long as its fluffy mix, wont hurt. And will minimize moisture loss


----------



## BK38

Coffeeshroom said:


> Sho brotha you have me on the spot here. i have personally only grown a few auto's and it was indoor. But as for the plant not supporting itself, i would rather put up support poles or pegs or what not then try and replant so to speak as auto are very finicky, so personally i wouldnt do the repotting idea unless you have more plants and this can be an experimental plant so to speak. But i would go with trying to support the branches. Also be careful sticking the supporting poles in the pot as you dont want to break off main roots in the pot as you insert them. What size pot did you go for your auto's



18L pots, so they're quite big. I'm afraid I've only got 2 plants though, so not sure I want to risk it in an experiment. I've been quite careful about not hurting the root system with the sticks, so that should be okay I think. One is already falling over without the stick support, so I worry I'm not going to get more veg without it tipping over and strengthening somehow.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

BK38 said:


> 18L pots, so they're quite big. I'm afraid I've only got 2 plants though, so not sure I want to risk it in an experiment. I've been quite careful about not hurting the root system with the sticks, so that should be okay I think. One is already falling over without the stick support, so I worry I'm not going to get more veg without it tipping over and strengthening somehow.


Are the leafs looking droopy too? Is it the top part that's hanging over? cause that can also be too much watering too. How are the pots drainage. Did you put pebble or stones at the bottom with a mesh screen? And what medium or mix of potting medium did you go with?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

also here is something interesting and maybe helpfull @BK38 

Regular cannabis strains have a great rules determining the pot size and they are – you should get a gallon (3,7 liters) of growing medium volume for each month that the plant will be alive or you could just anticipate how big your plant will become and get a gallon for each foot (30,4 cm) of growth. So if your plant will grow 5 months you need a 5 gallon (18,5 liter) pot.


With auto flowering plants it’s not that easy to chose the pot size because you need to think not only about the time how long will your plant live, but you need to also think about the size of the plant and how big you want it to get.


Most people choose auto-flowering strains because their growing space is limited and they can’t grow plants that stretch 1 or 2 meters (3,2 or 6,5 feet)  in height and pot size can greatly affect the plants height. If you plant your autoflower cannabis seed in a small container like a “Dixie cup” then it will stay short because it will become pot bound (root bound) fast and that will stress the plant slowing down the growth.


Usually autoflower marijuana plants don’t grow more than 18 inches (45cm) in height and they usually are ready to harvest in less than two months. If we know these numbers then we can calculate that *the perfect pot size for auto flower plants should be 1,5 to 2,5 gallons (5,6 to 9,4 liters).*


----------



## BK38

Coffeeshroom said:


> Are the leafs looking droopy too? Is it the top part that's hanging over? cause that can also be too much watering too. How are the pots drainage. Did you put pebble or stones at the bottom with a mesh screen? And what medium or mix of potting medium did you go with?



The leafs are not droopy and I've been careful not to over water, they look healthy, but the stem is just stretched. There's still plenty of new leaf growth happening for now. Yes, it is the top part that is sending it off balance. Basically it stretched when it wasn't getting enough sun. Now that the sun is more or less back, it has started producing leaves more rapidly and the stem is not thick enough to support it.

I went with an organic acidic soil, mixed with vermiculite and perlite at the bottom for drainage.


Edit: Hmmm, maybe you're right about it being too big a pot. Dang, not sure I should transfer given the autoflower's nature.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@BK38  Well all sounds good to me and i agree thinking that the plant stretched for more sun or light. if you can, move the pot plant to a place where it can get sun 360 degrees of the day and see if that helps. but otherwise i would just try and support the top with another pole. If you can, put the supporting pole on the opposite of the way the top is leaning. Then tie a rope to the top part of the plant and gently pull back on it to start straitening it up with the support of the pole on the opposite side, hope this makes sense


----------



## Coffeeshroom

i had a similar problem during flowering where i actually had to support most branches from my swazi plants as the heads/colas got to heavy for the branches to support and they where thick brances too


----------



## BK38

Coffeeshroom said:


> @BK38  Well all sounds good to me and i agree thinking that the plant stretched for more sun or light. if you can, move the pot plant to a place where it can get sun 360 degrees of the day and see if that helps. but otherwise i would just try and support the top with another pole. If you can, put the supporting pole on the opposite of the way the top is leaning. Then tie a rope to the top part of the plant and gently pull back on it to start straitening it up with the support of the pole on the opposite side, hope this makes sense



Make sense to me. Thanks for your help! If I get literally an 8th out of this experiment of decent bud, it will be alright. First time growing, so bound to encounter some problems. Thanks again.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Yeah growing is a learning exp but a fun one. especially when it gets to harvesting and you see the returns on your investment of time/care and .. money. BUt the latter is bleh.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Also for interest sake, what strains are you growing @BK38


----------



## BK38

Coffeeshroom said:


> Also for interest sake, what strains are you growing @BK38



I'm growing Jack Herer (for that cerebral high) and Critical XL (for that body stoned/pain - have a bad shoulder).

https://www.leafly.com/strains/jack-herer
https://www.leafly.com/strains/critical-kush


----------



## BK38

BK38 said:


> I'm growing Jack Herer (for that cerebral high) and Critical XL (for that body stoned/pain - have a bad shoulder).
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/strains/jack-herer
> https://www.leafly.com/strains/critical-kush



This basically me, but with two plants :


----------



## schizopath

When you wanna be tough but you actually prefer dancing


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s real real really HOT


----------



## JoEhJoEh

why.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

just go away from me.


----------



## schizopath

When you dont know how to dance is the sweet spot for dancing


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I fucked that young lady



I'll believe it when I see the sex tape.


----------



## schizopath

Okay, now Im actually referencing to you

Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it
No one wants to be defeated
Showin' how funky and strong is your fight
It doesn't matter who's wrong or right
Just beat it, beat it, Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it, Just beat it, beat it


----------



## Coffeeshroom

typical woman, just because i ignored or didnt reply to my ex's msg's the last few days, now she is ignoring me now. love this cat and mouse game.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Okay, now Im actually referencing to you
> 
> Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it
> No one wants to be defeated
> Showin' how funky and strong is your fight
> It doesn't matter who's wrong or right
> Just beat it, beat it, Just beat it, beat it
> Just beat it, beat it, Just beat it, beat it


always joked this song was about masturbating


----------



## schizopath

To milfs!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^^ my man


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> typical woman


Watch them test you confidence by some trick and then cry about their own confidence to you 15 minutes later


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ i wonder why...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Michael Jackson and Bill Cosby do not joke about such things.
> 
> —Wizard


go see what your bed is doing.


----------



## Hylight

i thought it was about baking a cake.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Coffeeshroom said:


> typical woman, just because i ignored or didnt reply to my ex's msg's the last few days, now she is ignoring me now. love this cat and mouse game.



I already ignored you days before.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

JoEhJoEh said:


> I already ignored you days before.


thanks for the acknowledgement then today


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> thanks for the acknowledgement then today


Guess whos now in the ignore. Might have been too realistic and thats insulting to some.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

meh.. i still love you all and this site..


----------



## schizopath

Drug culture sounds like the perfect place to settle on a threesome with "HOT MILFS HUNDREDS OF MILES FROM YOUR AREA!"


----------



## jose ribas da silva

morning bloody chickens, jose is here to carry you to the darkest places, where only the pleasure and the hedonism can survive, milking him to get the divine nectar is the price


----------



## w01fg4ng

Morning Jose.  Just chillin


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s always buttsex in my bed, good lookn out though bro!
> 
> Kisses


reproductive control anyways. keep ur kiss iirc


----------



## jose ribas da silva

step 1:

tie your woman in bed

step 2

open her legs

step 3

use a separation spatula to keep the large labia permanently open

step 4

place a small vibrator on the clitoris at the highest speed and no matter what happens, do not remove it until the end of the act.

step 5

watch contortion and the desperate need to close the legs


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You silver-tongued son-a-bitch, you got me again!
> 
> Where’s my mom, you should’ve been fucking her by now?



man, let's sincerity be alive between us, what do you think of me being your stepfather?


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Where’s my mom, you should’ve been fucking her by now?


This comment had me like


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> where’s my mum?



It's been a while since the last time we met, as I have said to you, she told me some anecdotes, tales of your childhood, some funny histories, like your phallic oral mania during the adolescence, she's a wonderful woman, she makes me happy, perhaps she can visit me with you in brazil after the pandemic, I will send an email with a list of vaccines and a survival guide regarding wild animals in advance don't worry about this.


----------



## schizopath

Sir, have you ever heard of machine elves? I thought my jewish conspiracy delusions were bad.


----------



## empeebee

Coffeeshroom said:


> im just looking around as i do want to immigrate to another country. My whole family and i  mean everyone on my moms side has already left my country and all went to australia. So i have no family left here basicly. But thats not the point. I want to get away and live semi off the grid. Like alaska sounds prime but not sure my warm body will like the constant coldness that side, fuck i have never even seen or felt snow in my real life.
> 
> Wanted to go to the states for sometime now but my criminal record kept me back and so with most other countries. But i will keep looking till i find what there is but anyone that wants to add more or any other ideas or suggestions would be awesome.
> 
> That or i will seclude myself at the wildcoast in S.A. and live there of the grid.


Hey shroom,

I moved from SA to UK in 2004, then from UK to Livingston, N.J., USA in 2013 (left N.J. in 2016). Both kids in public school while in NJ, lease of Kia Sportage for wife was $3,000 down + 300 p.m., lease on my car was $3,000 down, $300 p.m. First house was ~2,800 sq. ft. (it's called a split level as it is effectively a 2-storey house). Second house was ~3,200 sq. ft, also a 2-storey but had a large basement too. Front yards/garden were large, back gardens not so big. I think that area relied very much on 'kerb-appeal' to make the properties look bigger.House rent was ~ $3,000 p.m. Annual income started @$110,000 p.a. and rose to $144,000 over the 3 years I was there. Let's just say with the cost of living, incl. kids going to swimming lessons at the local YMCA, there was never much left over at the end of the month. Thing I found with the States is that EVERYTHING revolves around cash. Prices of clothes, food, gas/petrol were not massive but were a but higher than you'd expect. Oh, and you are seen as impolite if you don't tip everybody who does something for you.

If you could afford to buy a house cash/very low mortgage you could be OK in that area with a gross income of $3,000 per month, slightly less if you bought a car outright etc.

Can't speak for anywhere else in the States as Livingston was quite a posh area but the above may offer a little insight into your question.

One thing you must take on board though, employees have very little employment rights. You are employed under what's called "at will" by the employer which means you can be made redundant/fired with no warning so you have very little job security. Saw it happen to many of the guys I worked with.

TL;DR? You'll love the area of the States I was in if you are prepared to do anything for cash incl. fucking over your mates to get ahead of them. 

My personal take on where I was? It's not a nice place for a SAFFA boytjie.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@empeebee thanks boet, that helped a lot. If i sell all my stuff and immagrate i will have some cash to spend but with the exchange rate being where it is, i will be at a total loss. The rand just needs to stabilize and come down more so i can get more. But yeah that gave me a good idea


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @jose ribas da silva: What shall I do with these critters (don’t say eat them?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard



don't let your mother see this mess, go to clean it right now!! 

i want these beasts out of the house!!


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


>


Go ahead and tattoo it all on your back


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coffeeshroom said:


> @empeebee thanks boet, that helped a lot. If i sell all my stuff and immagrate i will have some cash to spend but with the exchange rate being where it is, i will be at a total loss. The rand just needs to stabilize and come down more so i can get more. But yeah that gave me a good idea



Come to brazil if you want to be happy smoking crack and killing the covid with fire


----------



## schizopath

Everybody psycho till they not on benzos


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am getting my check of 200 dollars to survive


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am getting my check of 200 dollars to survive



I am spending it in drugs, sex and alcohol


----------



## empeebee

Coffeeshroom said:


> @empeebee thanks boet, that helped a lot. If i sell all my stuff and immagrate i will have some cash to spend but with the exchange rate being where it is, i will be at a total loss. The rand just needs to stabilize and come down more so i can get more. But yeah that gave me a good idea


Ja swaar, daai plek is moerse duur. Jy sal ten minste R1,500,000 benodig en jy sal werk benodig.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

empeebee said:


> Ja swaar, daai plek is moerse duur. Jy sal ten minste R1,500,000 benodig en jy sal werk benodig.


ja nee, lyk my ek sal nie dieselfde leefstyl daar kan lewe wat hier lewe nie. Dink die wilde kus is my beste opsie


----------



## schizopath

Just had phone interrogation about a package that police had seized


----------



## empeebee

Coffeeshroom said:


> ja nee, lyk my ek sal nie dieselfde leefstyl daar kan lewe wat hier lewe nie. Dink die wilde kus is my beste opsie


Wilde kus of Langebaan/Saldanha omgewing. Die vis en kreef wat jy daar kry is bevok. Jy's ook naby Kaapstad, maar nie te naby nie . Gordon's baai is ook lekker.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Lekker?  I hardly know her.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Just had phone interrogation about a package that police had seized


I so wanted to say  "I get drugs cheaper off the streets anyways"


----------



## Coffeeshroom

empeebee said:


> Wilde kus of Langebaan/Saldanha omgewing. Die vis en kreef wat jy daar kry is bevok. Jy's ook naby Kaapstad, maar nie te naby nie . Gordon's baai is ook lekker.


Ja fok, toe ek in die wilde kus gebly het, het ek elke dag kreef gevang of vis en ingehandig by die "fisheries" vir geld. Goed geld gemaak veral as jou daaglikse uitkostes maar R150 n dag is. Maar daai is n ander leefstyl maar een wat ek maklik sal geniet of sal kan handhaaf


----------



## empeebee

Coffeeshroom said:


> Ja fok, toe ek in die wilde kus gebly het, het ek elke dag kreef gevang of vis en ingehandig by die "fisheries" vir geld. Goed geld gemaak veral as jou daaglikse uitkostes maar R150 n dag is. Maar daai is n ander leefstyl maar een wat ek maklik sal geniet of sal kan handhaaf


Kry jou daar. Ek sal die Klippies bring, jy bring die t'jerries. Kwaai?


----------



## empeebee

w01fg4ng said:


> Lekker?  I hardly know her.


Lekker means enjoyable/tasty (as in food) but is also used to mean that something is exceeding nice. It can also be used as a slang question as in 'Is jy lekker?' meaning 'are you groovy and  copacetic, is life treating you well?'


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## schizopath

Lekker ding, min brår!


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Dad I wanna psychotic milf sexbot as christmas gift


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Dad I wanna psychotic milf sexbot as christmas gift


is preowned ok?


----------



## schizopath

Even better


----------



## JackoftheWood

Taking a much needed trip to myrtle beach with some bros. My goal is to remain stoned the whole weekend.


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> myrtle beach? Is that where myrtles come from?


Apparently. I like to think of it as South Carolinas Jersey shore.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You don’t want mine, Ole bitch is tired


I like how possessively he holds his baby girl. Almost looks like the kid is touching it too


----------



## empeebee

schizopath said:


> Lekker ding, *my broe*


FIFY


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Lekker ding, min brår!


lol made my night


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ghostandthedarknes said:


> is preowned ok?


arent they all?


----------



## schizopath

Dont give up on your Dreams. Keep dreaming.

Iirc owning a milf is slavery, unless she wants it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> arent they all?


someone gotta be first iirc. so no.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coffeeshroom

ghostandthedarknes said:


> someone gotta be first iirc. so no.


... Runs into wall ...
Oops my bad.. 

Apologies.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fake weed


I swear on everything it’s real


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fake weed


I don’t have it in a jar atm it’s reeking the room


----------



## Coxenormous

2 up the pink & 1 up the stink :D


----------



## Coxenormous

*THE FACE YOU MAKE WHEN SOMEONE STEALS YOUR PARKING SPOT*


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm back.
It was my birthday yesterday. I was almost sober. Just went to sauna, went to a cool restaurant, drank some alcohol, had some good time with GF and went to sleep. Actually much better than my last birthdays. 
Got myself 2 new pants, good shaver, Marshall headset and 8GB of more RAM to my computer. Feeling good, my internet got fixed too. Could play some games today. 
Some fucking junkies made my head explode, they acted so retarded. I hate associating with degenerate junkies, i like to label myself a honorable addict. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Hylight

DeadManWalkin' said:


> @


----------



## Hylight

i thought you said brothers birthday


----------



## Hylight

I miss my friend. I worry about him when I don't hear. ☹


----------



## schizopath

Heres the reason why Schizopath is close to an ideal sex partner:

For he cant orgasm, he values your orgasm as his own

Before you say thats terrible, remember that greatest unselfishness comes from great selfishness.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> I miss my friend. I worry about him when I don't hear. ☹


I have friends like that too. I really don't worry, because i don't want to invest my emotions into something i know will be a loss when the time comes. I just wonder. 
I wish people really understood when they were young, i wish i did understood when i was young, that there's really too much fucking death in this side of the fence. Like really, tell people who wanna get addicted this 
You lose 90% of your real friends when you start doing dope, because they wont do it and don't want to associate with stuff like that. Of the friends you have left and the ones you make in dope world 35%  will be dead in 5 years, 15% in mental hospitals or jail, 35% will turn out to be scumbags, stealing or snitching, just being assholes and 10-15% you still can still trust or associate with. And that number will probably go down as the time goes on. Have fun.
Well, there's my rant.
I hope you're all good, man. Don't worry too much.  


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hsppt birdday


Thank you Creek. How are you?


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Heres the reason why Schizopath is close to an ideal sex partner:
> 
> For he cant orgasm, he values your orgasm as his own
> 
> Before you say thats terrible, remember that greatest unselfishness comes from great selfishness.


And why can't you orgasm?


----------



## schizopath

Bah, old friends. My old friends just liked me for the hardcore laughs, they didnt wanna see me when I got mentally ill.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> And why can't you orgasm?


No anal iirc.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> No anal iirc.


So you're the one who gives or the one who takes?
Are you gay or wtf dude?


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> So you're the one who gives or the one who takes?
> Are you gay or wtf dude?


Naa, I wanna fuck them milfs in the ass.


----------



## schizopath

I dont know why I cant cum. Propably been on too much drugs.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Heres the reason why Schizopath is close to an ideal sex partner:
> 
> For he cant orgasm, he values your orgasm as his own
> 
> Before you say thats terrible, remember that greatest unselfishness comes from great selfishness.


Yikes.... I guess if you can make them orgasm it counts because that’s probably what they think “I wonder if he/she orgasmed yet” at least I do, there are normally ways of knowing that, if they are moaning really hard or screaming then they are most likely orgasming


----------



## schizopath

Please, even Im not that downs


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Please, even Im not that downs


Hahaha ik bro, but for those who are “Here, let me explain in words you might understand.”


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> Hahaha ik bro, but for those who are “Here, let me explain in words you might understand.”


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Naa, I wanna fuck them milfs in the ass.


I would find dating women over 28 highly irrational. 
They are angry, they aren't fertile anymore and they don't look so good. 
Why MILFS?


----------



## Hylight

*or @ jose ribas da silva *


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Happy birthday DMW!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I would find dating women over 28 highly irrational.
> They are angry, they aren't fertile anymore and they don't look so good.
> Why MILFS?



Yeah you definitely want the fresh eggs, but maturity is sexy too.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Why MILFS?


Ask Freud

Tbh, I dont know. I find most women hot anyways but I just really really really like milfs


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I would find dating women over 28 highly irrational.
> They are angry, they aren't fertile anymore and they don't look so good.
> Why MILFS?



 I'd say women aged 30-45 are _far _more likely to be fantastic in bed than younger ones


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Yeah you definitely want the fresh eggs, but maturity is sexy too.


Naah, you can teach the little girls to do what you want it's better. 
You want some old hag who has been taught by some fucking twat? 
Or do you wanna train them yourself to be daddys little girl? 
If they have no experience, and excuse me for being devils advocate, you could isolate them from people and teach them stuff that's really not normal by any standards and they wouldn't even realize it. Many people like the good stuff, but they're just too scared or ashamed to try.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Ask Freud
> 
> Tbh, I dont know. I find most women hot anyways but I just really really really like milfs


You have mommy issues, i thought about saying it but i didn't want to diagnose you man.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Naah, you can teach the little girls to do what you want it's better.
> You want some old hag who has been taught by some fucking twat?
> Or do you wanna train them yourself to be daddys little girl?
> If they have no experience, and excuse me for being devils advocate, you could isolate them from people and teach them stuff that's really not normal by any standards and they wouldn't even realize it. Many people like the good stuff, but they're just too scared or ashamed to try.


Love is a hidden agenda


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You have mommy issues, i thought about saying it but i didn't want to diagnose you man.


Possibly.

Or what if I have actually daddy issues and they are the reason why I like milfs?


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Or what if I have actually daddy issues?


Well, what i suspect is that you're looking for older women because you feel left alone in life, as you mentioned earlier that your old friends left you, so you're looking for nurturing and understanding on your current situation in life. The reason why you wont go to your mother for these problems is that you have already grown up in her eyes and you are independent, so you can't just go back to mommy. But you feel like you want that feminine nurturing and understanding, because life can be hard and masculine version of it would be "Just toughen up boy!"
Men are dominant. In almost all normal functioning relationships men is the dominant one, unless it's some BDSM shit. 
However you're not looking for dominant position in relationship. You don't want to be on top of the hierarchy. You want guidance and experience. 
My chair diagnosis for you.


----------



## Hylight

*he heee



*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, what i suspect is that you're looking for older women because you feel left alone in life, as you mentioned earlier that your old friends left you, so you're looking for nurturing and understanding on your current situation in life. The reason why you wont go to your mother for these problems is that you have already grown up in her eyes and you are independent, so you can't just go back to mommy. But you feel like you want that feminine nurturing and understanding, because life can be hard and masculine version of it would be "Just toughen up boy!"
> Men are dominant. In almost all normal functioning relationships men is the dominant one, unless it's some BDSM shit.
> However you're not looking for dominant position in relationship. You don't want to be on top of the hierarchy. You want guidance and experience.
> My chair diagnosis for you.


Thats reasonably factual imo. Id also like to add though that Im, based on my current view on it, looking to be the dominant person in that relationship. Hopefully things just go naturally in their due time iirc.


----------



## Coxenormous

The most beautiful song ever written


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


> The most beautiful song ever written



_hey now, where did you find my most beautiful song ever.
here it comes !!! _


----------



## Hylight

i guess i will never know what happened to my friend

I JUST DIED


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> _hey now, where did you find my most beautiful song ever.
> here it comes !!! _


----------



## jose ribas da silva

DeadManWalkin' said:


> you can teach the little girls to do what you want it's better.



what the fuck, there is no fun in teaching young inexperienced girls because it takes time, several attempts, a close relationship, so it sucks basically, IT sucks and SHE does not do so


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> what the fuck, there is no fun in teaching young inexperienced girls because it takes time, several attempts, a close relationship, so it sucks basically, IT sucks and SHE does not do so


I’m only 24 am I old enough to make a statement? Lol I’m in paradise reading all this shit


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coxenormous said:


> I’m only 24 am I old enough to make a statement? Lol I’m in paradise reading all this shit



Lack of experience is not based on age, but in practical experience, my sentence above is valid also for inexperienced old women


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> inexperienced old women



which are much more worse than the young ones, personally I have zero patience with them


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> Lack of experience is not based on age, but in practical experience, my sentence above is valid also for inexperienced old women


You are accurate, but I don’t have much to say because well.... I’m not that old and I don’t have the  #experience to talk


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coxenormous said:


> You are accurate, but I don’t have much to say because well.... I’m not that old and I don’t have the  #experience to talk



I mean, I want to reformulate my previous statements. I don't wanna to be misunderstood

it is ok if you don't have experience, but you are interested, collaborating and not there like a corpse waiting to be penetrated


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Women sometimes think that "be available" is sufficient to excite men, this, in turn, is an inheritance from patriarcal-oriented education


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> I mean, I want to reformulate my previous statements. I don't wanna to be misunderstood
> 
> it is ok if you don't have experience, but you are interested, collaborating and not there like a corpse waiting to be penetrated


----------



## empeebee

Coxenormous said:


> at least I do, there are normally ways of knowing that, if they are moaning really hard or screaming then they are most likely orgasming


or they have gotten bored with your failed attempts to make them cum and they wan't to get it over with, but are polite enough to make you think you made them cum



DeadManWalkin' said:


> I would find dating women over 28 highly irrational. They are angry, they aren't fertile anymore and they don't look so good


WTF are you on dude? Women over 28 are no longer fertile? Women over 28 don't look good? How old are you man?



ageingpartyfiend said:


> I'd say women aged 30-45 are _far _more likely to be fantastic in bed than younger ones


+1000. By that age they stop acting like girls and enjoy showing off their skills in driving men mad through hours of foreplay and teasing. They have learnt how to draw the session out by teasing their man. Younger women just haven't had the practice.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Naah, you can teach the little girls to do what you want it's better.


Yep, but then you just get the same thing over and over again. Yawn, boring. With older women you get delightful surprises that you didn't even know you would like 



DeadManWalkin' said:


> You have mommy issues, i thought about saying it but i didn't want to diagnose you man.


I think you have insecurity issues. You prefer girls because you're afraid an older woman may be your equal or better. I think this 'armchair diagnosis is reinforced through your statement...


DeadManWalkin' said:


> Men are dominant


Men are equal, not dominant, unless it is some 'BDSM shit'

Happy Birthday by the way.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> what the fuck, there is no fun in teaching young inexperienced girls because it takes time, several attempts, a close relationship, so it sucks basically, IT sucks and SHE does not do so


Cuck mentality. Straighten your back. 
I don't want used up hags. 
"Yes, please i want girls who have been fucked by at least 40 man so know how to spread their legs properly."


----------



## Hylight

*?*


----------



## jose ribas da silva

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cuck mentality. Straighten your back.
> I don't want used up hags.
> "Yes, please i want girls who have been fucked by at least 40 man so know how to spread their legs properly."



Man, don't push my limits because I can go very far in terms of age


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> Women sometimes think that "be available" is sufficient to excite men, this, in turn, is an inheritance from patriarcal-oriented education


Well a True educated person understands that what they teach you in school, you’re going to need in life... unlike folks who think school is bullshit


----------



## jose ribas da silva

DeadManWalkin' said:


> "Yes, please i want girls who have been fucked by at least 40 man so know how to spread their legs properly."



it seems contradictory but I enjoy virgins, without condoms, it is necessary to highlight. 

But this is different, because I know she's clean, and I like the pain, the "pure blood" that the act implies as a whole


----------



## empeebee

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I don't want used up hags


Guessing that you think women over 28 are washed up hags, my guess is that you are about 18 years old.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> it seems contradictory but I enjoy virgins, without condoms, it is necessary to highlight.
> 
> But this is different, because I know she's clean, and I like the pain, the "pure blood" that the act implies as a whole



one could think that I like virgin guys too, but anal virginity is not for me definitely.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> it seems contradictory but I enjoy virgins, without condoms, it is necessary to highlight.
> 
> But this is different, because I know she's clean, and I like the pain, the "pure blood" that the act implies as a whole


It’s ok as long as the girl is over 18, it’s her desire whom she fucks or not, Ignore the ones talking shit, I was the Mom fucker, I fucked women way higher than my age but I get the best of both worlds. just like the movie “Wolf on Wallstreet”


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> one could think that I like virgin guys too, but anal virginity is not for me definitely.



too tight


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coxenormous said:


> It’s ok as long as the girl is over 18, it’s her desire whom she fucks or not, Ignore the ones talking shit, I was the Mom fucker, I fucked women way higher than my age but I get the best of both worlds. just like the movie “Wolf on Wallstreet”



In brazil the age of consent is 16, so is it immoral?


----------



## Hylight

is jose tight 

_yeah_


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


>


Morale of the story, They end up fucking in the movie


----------



## Jabberwocky

empeebee said:


> or they have gotten bored with your failed attempts to make them cum and they wan't to get it over with, but are polite enough to make you think you made them cum
> 
> 
> WTF are you on dude? Women over 28 are no longer fertile? Women over 28 don't look good? How old are you man?
> 
> 
> +1000. By that age they stop acting like girls and enjoy showing off their skills in driving men mad through hours of foreplay and teasing. They have learnt how to draw the session out by teasing their man. Younger women just haven't had the practice.
> 
> 
> Yep, but then you just get the same thing over and over again. Yawn, boring. With older women you get delightful surprises that you didn't even know you would like
> 
> 
> I think you have insecurity issues. You prefer girls because you're afraid an older woman may be your equal or better. I think this 'armchair diagnosis is reinforced through your statement...
> 
> Men are equal, not dominant, unless it is some 'BDSM shit'
> 
> Happy Birthday by the way.


Ye ye, sure sure. 
There's tons of studies how women find men who are submissive/not dominant enough. They don't like it. 
Equal only in the head. There's tons of hierarchies and that's just how humans work. Yeah, you can claim equality all you want but hey, that's not how it works in nature.
I made mistake by saying that women over 28 aren't fertile, they might be, but after mid 30's it's all downhill 
Ye, women over 30 might be good looking, but they were better looking when they were younger. There might be expectations, but for real - women are at their best on 18-27. 
Ye, i'm insecure. Insecure as fuck, because i don't find old women sexy. Yes, insecure. I'm probably transphobic too because i don't want to fuck trans. 
The armchair diagnosis was a fucking joke, i get it's hard to see that when you are angry and trying to find mistakes at me, but hey - i get it. 
Scizopath is a chill dude and we can fuck around. I know he doesn't get angry for little shit and if he does he can tell that himself.
As i said, old women are angry. 
I just prefer young women, what's ur problem? I have hot as hell GF, i don't want any divorced single mom. If somebody wants good for them, they can keep them all. 
 here's studies how men ALL AGE find women age 21-23 best looking. 
Old hag can suck my dick better? Sure, but she can't make babies. I want healthy and good looking babies. I also want that my women doesn't die 10 years before me.
You're defending the old women narrative so much, that seems like you're one yourself.
Old women equal or better than me? Okay, but only in their head. I don't give fuck what some single mom thinks. Also, how could they ever be better than me? 
Thank you for telling me happy birthday tho.


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> In brazil the age of consent is 16, so is it immoral?


Not really there was a famous Artist who married a 12 y/old somewhere in History. I forget his name, but he was in his 40s or 50s


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coxenormous said:


> Not really there was a famous Artist who married a 12 y/old somewhere in History. I forget his name, but he was in his 40s or 50s



Caetano Veloso did that


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> it seems contradictory but I enjoy virgins, without condoms, it is necessary to highlight.
> 
> But this is different, because I know she's clean, and I like the pain, the "pure blood" that the act implies as a whole


Ye, i'm just fucking with you. I really don't care what you like, but to be honest - i don't like women having huge body counts. That's just my view.


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> Caetano Veloso did that


Yup yup, that's his name. Sorry i'm extremely smart, but horrible with names sometimes


----------



## jose ribas da silva

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ye, i'm just fucking with you. I really don't care what you like, but to be honest - i don't like women having huge body counts. That's just my view.



calm down man, just breathe, breathe again, one more time, breathe, and then go to fuck yourself


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> brazil


@jose ribas da silva 
how longiswill it take me to learn 
to speak in spanish
could i learn by the end of summer ?


----------



## Coxenormous

jose ribas da silva said:


> Caetano Veloso did that


I'm also mistaken, Being in "I gotta make sure i'm right" I googled his age of marriage, He was just turning 18 when he married a girl of 12


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Hylight said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> how longiswill it take me to learn
> to speak in spanish
> could i learn by the end of summer ?



In brazil we speak portuguese man, I truly don't know how long it takes to speak spanish 

Portuguese is a fucking hard language but it is similar to spanish, which is also difficult for english speakers


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Coxenormous said:


> I'm also mistaken, Being in "I gotta make sure i'm right" I googled his age of marriage, He was just turning 18 when he married a girl of 12



i think he was like 30-40, like you said, they're still married


----------



## empeebee

DeadManWalkin' said:


> There's tons of studies how women find men who are submissive/not dominant enough


Oh dear, here we go with the 'lots of studies' opinions. If this wasn't The Abyss I would ask you to cite some of these studies.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Equal only in the head


Go explain that to her







DeadManWalkin' said:


> women over 30 might be good looking, but they were better looking when they were younger


Not always. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. So let's leave this as each to their own opinion.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> i get it's hard to see that when you are angry


What makes you think I'm angry? What's the point in getting angry at someone's opinion?



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Scizopath is a chill dude


+1000. You got that right.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> As i said, old women are angry


Nah, I think maybe you just make them angry when they're around you 



DeadManWalkin' said:


> here's studies how men ALL AGE find women age 21-23 best looking.


see my reaction about 'studies' ˄˄



DeadManWalkin' said:


> You're defending the old women narrative so much


"Old" women certainly don't need my help to defend them. They are generally sufficiently self-confident and have enough worldly-knowledge to defend themselves.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> how could they ever be better than me


Oh I don't know. Bigger. Stronger. Faster. More qualified. Richer. Better traveled. More life experiences. Should I continue.

Anyhoo, this is The Abyss and no place to have a healthy and/or intelligent debate about younger/older men/women as choice of lover/partner.

☮


----------



## empeebee

Hylight said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> how longiswill it take me to learn
> to speak in spanish
> could i learn by the end of summer ?


Here you go Hylight, https://www.duolingo.com/.


----------



## schizopath

I think Burzum is about the coolest name theres ever been


----------



## Jabberwocky

empeebee said:


> Oh dear, here we go with the 'lots of studies' opinions. If this wasn't The Abyss I would ask you to cite some of these studies.
> 
> 
> Go explain that to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. So let's leave this as each to their own opinion.
> 
> 
> What makes you think I'm angry? What's the point in getting angry at someone's opinion?
> 
> 
> +1000. You got that right.
> 
> 
> Nah, I think maybe you just make them angry when they're around you
> 
> 
> see my reaction about 'studies' ˄˄
> 
> 
> "Old" women certainly don't need my help to defend them. They are generally sufficiently self-confident and have enough worldly-knowledge to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know. Bigger. Stringer. Faster. More qualified. Richer. Better traveled. More life experiences. Should I continue.
> 
> Anyhoo, this is The Abyss and no place to have a healthy and/or intelligent debate about younger/older men/women as choice of lover/partner.
> 
> ☮


Adding picture of single women doesn't prove shit. 
She would get beaten to the ground by just hobby men. 
It has been seen how world team of women lost to hobby men in football. Equal? In exactly where? 
Nobody is more inferior than the one who insists on equality.
Self-sufficent? Yeah sure, nice alimony and child support you got there. Maybe some more government money?
Bigger? Yeah sure, i get that giving birth to 2 child might give you some weight but hey, plus 100kgs? Also slowing down metabolism. Sure.
Faster? Faster on what?
Richer? Yeah, got rich by divorcing some rich fuck. No self-sufficency.
More Qualifed? On what? Sucking dick as you earlier explained?
Better traveled? Sure, Individuals - 100% some of them, but i'm sure i have traveled way more than average middle aged women.
Good points - I still don't want you. I'll stay with the young women who are fun, don't nag, aren't insecure, aren't just looking for supporter for their 2 kids whose location of the father not even the mother knows. They also can provide me healthy babies.
Also, if old women don't need you to defend what are you doing?
My mom is fairly happy when she sees me, so i'm sure old women don't get angry seeing me. It's just you.
I usually get very well along with the mothers of my women 
Okay, are we done?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> My ex used to literally lay down and be asleep within seconds. I used to be absolutely raging. Like it takes me a few hours to fall asleep. My son is the same as my ex. Literally head hits the pillow and he’s snoring. How I wish I had that ability.


HOW DID THEY ACQUIRE THEIR SUPERPOWERS? 

I need that so bad.  I got sleep last night and don't remember it taking too long but still had nightmares.... STILL... have had nightmares for at least 2-3 weeks every night now no matter what. 

It's insane.


----------



## empeebee

My will be my last comment on this current 'debate' simply because statements like this "Self-sufficent? Yeah sure, nice alimony and child support you got there. Maybe some more government money?" either demonstrate your lack of self-confidence/chauvinism/ignorance/inferiority complex/arrogance/inability to accept that some women are 'better' than you or you're just having a laugh.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> She would get beaten to the ground by just hobby men


Think you should Google "Ronda Rousey" before you start throwing opinions around mate 

I think you're just having a laugh so, it's been fun, let's do it again sometime. I leave you in the capable hands of Lady Alkaline, Princess Diz and all the lovely ladies that very definitely do not need, or want, me to defend them.


----------



## Jabberwocky

empeebee said:


> My will be my last comment on this current 'debate' simply because statements like this "Self-sufficent? Yeah sure, nice alimony and child support you got there. Maybe some more government money?" either demonstrate your lack of self-confidence/chauvinism/ignorance/inferiority complex/arrogance/inability to accept that some women are 'better' than you or you're just having a laugh.
> 
> 
> Think you should Google "Ronda Rousey" before you start throwing opinions around mate
> 
> I think you're just having a laugh so, it's been fun, let's do it again sometime. I leave you in the capable hands of Lady Alkaline, Princess Diz and all the lovely ladies that very definitely do not need, or want, me to defend them.


She would get beaten by hobby men, that's one thing i was serious about. Also i'm a proud chauvinist. But i love women. Don't get me wrong.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Hey just for interest sake how much do you need to earn or have an income of in dollars to live a middle class lifestyle in the states? Like what would monthly expenses be?


What state?  

Varies greatly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Guess whos now in the ignore.


I created a WHO'S ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? thread and some plebe closed it iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


>


orientation isn't a race

and being black isn't gay

so that's the most fucked up thing i've ever seen...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Gotta keep your enemies close.


----------



## empeebee

Is 'black' a race?


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Gotta keep your enemies close.


An excellent man; he has no enemies; and none of his friends like him. Iirc, make your enemies your friends (and vice versa(?)?)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> orientation isn't a race
> 
> and being black isn't gay
> 
> so that's the most fucked up thing i've ever seen...


put your gun away bro. i think it refers to this.








						Queer People of Color Led the L.G.B.T.Q. Charge, but Were Denied the Rewards (Published 2019)
					

Transgender people, drag queens and minorities played outsized roles at early milestones of the gay rights movement, but they haven’t received the benefits of the revolution they sparked.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I created a WHO'S ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? thread and some plebe closed it iirc


You troublemaker you. I'm only on one person's ignore list and that's Covid Jenny hehe


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You troublemaker you. I'm only on one person's ignore list and that's Covid Jenny hehe


Jenny from Wuhan knows how to have a good time YOU LEAVE MY GIRLFRIEND ALONEEEEE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> put your gun away bro. i think it refers to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queer People of Color Led the L.G.B.T.Q. Charge, but Were Denied the Rewards (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Transgender people, drag queens and minorities played outsized roles at early milestones of the gay rights movement, but they haven’t received the benefits of the revolution they sparked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


oh the lamestream media had an article about something i didn't read ok

you can disregard my ignorance 

P sure sexuality and race are both a way we are born

but diff genes not the same ones

so apples 'n' oranges iirc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Jenny from Wuhan knows how to have a good time YOU LEAVE MY GIRLFRIEND ALONEEEEE



Ain't no pah-ty like a Wuhan pah-ty. We be eating bats at the wet market, doing coke with strangers from the internet, totally safe and good times - you know how Jenny from the block and I roll.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

there aren't "benefits" to a "lgbt revolution"

it is an orientation and there's no gay discount at the store like there is for being a senior citizen

i am struggling to understand how being gay is an inherently good/better thing to being straight... it's just different

implying some perceived gay "benefit" makes it a supremacy like white supremacy and it's not something anyone should be striving for to be quite honest


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ain't no pah-ty like a Wuhan pah-ty. We be eating bats at the wet market, doing coke with strangers from the internet, totally safe and good times - you know how Jenny from the block and I roll.


Jenny told me the best place to smuggle cocaine is inside the dead animals mailed to TCM markets

no 1 tryin' to dig around inside a dead bat right now iirc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Jenny told me the best place to smuggle cocaine is inside the dead animals mailed to TCM markets
> 
> no 1 tryin' to dig around inside a dead bat right now iirc



I tend to ship my illegal Rhino horn to the TCM markets inside the cocaine instead.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[censored]


BK38 said:


> I tend to ship my illegal Rhino horn to the TCM markets inside the cocaine instead.


they should just get them on the blow instead of rhino horns, totally organic and sustainable imo

i am so tired and salty again ... i would start drinking but, too early... I need to wash sheets/towels and I'm so not giving a fuck right now

i was told to put my gun away so imma go delete a bunch of my tl;dr posts


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> apparently it's an orientation?


OCCUPATE BLACK PEOPLE 2020


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> OCCUPATE BLACK PEOPLE 2020


lol @ "occupate"

that sounds like occupation and masturbation in one word

_i'm intrigued

does occupating black ppl involve BBC action?  if so I am down_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*: 









#bbcmatter
*bigblackcocksmatter*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> [censored]
> 
> they should just get them on the blow instead of rhino horns, totally organic and sustainable imo
> 
> i am so tired and salty again ... i would start drinking but, too early... I need to wash sheets/towels and I'm so not giving a fuck right now
> 
> i was told to put my gun away so imma go delete a bunch of my tl;dr posts



We could also just grind up toe-nail clippings and reconstitute it into some kind of Rhino horn shape and it would be essentially the same thing. It's basically just Keratin. It's just used as a status symbol because it's hard to get and expensive. They should just do blow like the rest of us, you're right.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I could use a little bug powder right about now ... life lacking meaning and a thousand reasons to be depressed

but... sex helps... i should be thankful and mentally well balanced BUT NEED MEDS and if i had meds things would be different

i'm gonna try to eat food and calm TF down...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Stll the same 2 ppl. Apparently, you can’t ignore mods, not that I would ever do such a thing


I am probably on someone's ignore list.


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am probably on someone's ignore list.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i imagine at least a dozen+ people's

there's no way for me to know or i'd find out for the lulz

i need to brew some coffee and eat food before i feel shittier

i should have cracked a beer when i woke up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok i put food in that should help *whew* i have coffee brewed. 

will be sipping soon


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CH is no doubt on ignore lists lol.

Love ya.


----------



## mal3volent

Hey guys... hey madness...

what's up .... asl? Dtf ?


----------



## empeebee

So what would happen if the entire BL community added CH to their ignore lists? Would CH end up posting solely to himself?

Hey mal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Hey guys... hey madness...
> 
> what's up .... asl? Dtf ?


always dtf but have some lined up and am sorta bummed over other things so am eating and coffeeing my feelings away

gonna probably go for beer tonight

beers and tears


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> So what would happen if the entire BL community added CH to their ignore lists? Would CH end up posting solely to himself?


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> always dtf but have some lined up



oh I see I guess I'm plan B huh

its ok... I got 3 more months of meds so I'm relieved.

i feel careless enough right now to let you raw dog me but only if you get me stoned first


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> oh I see I guess I'm plan B huh


oh bae don't be like that 

my plan A was my plan B for the longest time and HEARTSTRINGS GREW AGAIN.  Or... whatever.  I think they did it's the only explanation for my life so poorly lived.  

and now i know i'm settling but i can't help it

heart wants one thing, dick wants another and heart always wins in the sick rock paper scissors of my lovelife


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> Hey guys... hey madness...
> 
> what's up .... asl? Dtf ?



Still at work got a tiny bit of meth left tryna grind?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

a tiny bit to you is like a month long diet back to being skinny for me

I HATE MY FAT BODY


----------



## BK38

Epstein didn't kill himself and birds aren't real. #Healthyateverysize #Instachicks #LivingLaughingLoving #Frappucino #Belieber


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Epstein didn't kill himself and birds aren't real. #Healthyateverysize #Instachicks #LivingLaughingLoving #Frappucino #Belieber


lOOOl






bk38's post cheered me up

i think imma try to end the pity party early today


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Still at work got a tiny bit of meth left tryna grind?



yeah man I'm down, I'm a amphetamine lightweight though so you will have to show me the way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

somehow coffee isn't working and i'm still tired after presumably 11 hours of sleep

arrrrr


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like my coffee like i like my men.... Columbian and hot


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hi guys, i was bit in fury earlier my misogynistic side got too much power, i had long talk with my gf and she told me that i can now use bluelight.
What's up?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hi guys, i was bit in fury earlier my misogynistic side got too much power, i had long talk with my gf and she told me that i can now use bluelight.
> What's up?


not much

listening to metal

i am SO tired, and I DO have THC, AND coffee

and now I'm wondering what the fuck is wrong with me


----------



## Hylight

ikr i needed help from a benzo _and _an edible.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> not much
> 
> listening to metal
> 
> i am SO tired, and I DO have THC, AND coffee
> 
> and now I'm wondering what the fuck is wrong with me


There's no chemical solution for spiritual problem.
You're looking for happiness outside yourself, which wont work. Probably a good reason why many people get addicted in the first place.
Stay cool brother.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> ikr i needed help from a benzo _and _an edible.


you are fine just the way you are

that's practically what I need to be normal, and I'm not (because no benzos)

don't feel bad

at least I try not to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> There's no chemical solution for spiritual problem.
> You're looking for happiness outside yourself, which wont work. Probably a good reason why many people get addicted in the first place.
> Stay cool brother.


You're basically right and I have to admit that to myself on a continual basis that if I'm not alright with what I have inside, anything on the outside won't matter.


----------



## Hylight

o.f there is so much wind here, i have to find out wtfigo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> yeah man I'm down, I'm a amphetamine lightweight though so you will have to show me the way



Ill boot you up and let you go.

Uppers are kinda relaxing for me. What makes me anxious is loading up a shot but once i hit i can with steady hands put the cap back on the rig.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Ill boot you up and let you go.
> 
> Uppers are kinda relaxing for me. What makes me anxious is loading up a shot but once i hit i can with steady hands put the cap back on the rig.


i can't think about doing that shit even though it's all i seem to want to do in my nightmare-ish dreamstates

all i want is the dabs to work

but i feel like shit about being myself and have to work on that - the enforced agoraphobic lifestyle behavior by our totalitarian lifelover overlords in CHINA did not help me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude ive done upward of 20 batches all throughout the USA and 300mg shots is my sweet spot on every one of them. Though for shitty meth it's merely a warm rush.


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> i like my coffee like i like my men



you go sista


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I do like my latino men

when DJT was all like "THEY'RE ALL RAPIST DRUG DEALERS" I was like... ok but can you give me his digits


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I do like my latino men
> 
> when DJT was all like "THEY'RE ALL RAPIST DRUG DEALERS" I was like... ok but can you give me his digits


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

no animals were harmed in this picture


----------



## Hylight

*oh oh Oh OH.
Intestinal. 



*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

^ i was like thank gawd no one screamed

. . . . . Wrong ! 

it's just that it's my head


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need bzd's so bad my mind feels awful...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just shot the last of my Tina and already blew my load.

Now what?


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need bzd's so bad my mind feels awful...


I thinks you may have substance use disorder.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> Just shot the last of my Tina and already blew my load.
> 
> Now what?


Heroin for the comedown, repeat. Noob.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Just shot the last of my Tina and already blew my load.
> 
> Now what?



Crack and midgets, my friend


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I like weed better.

Crack's good though.


----------



## Xorkoth

Okay, weed and dwarves it is


----------



## SS373dOH

Ever shot crack with koolaid?

What about green crack ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I thinks you may have substance use disorder.


bzd's are medicine

i quit everything else remotely compulsively enjoyable other than thc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Just shot the last of my Tina and already blew my load.
> 
> Now what?


blow a few more loads probably


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'll do my best. 

My best was 6 in 3 hours when i was manic. Sober.


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> bzd's are medicine
> 
> i quit everything else remotely compulsively enjoyable other than thc


Oh okay. Have all the bzd


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Gunna roll up a joint i guess.

Weed makes me horny too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Have all the bzd


charlie and the chlordiazepoxide factory iirc


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

"...THE TEMAZEPAMS TASTE LIKE TEMAZEPAM!"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

come with me
black out spree
in a world of pure benzo intoxication...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

indeed

need one right about now

want to save what i have left PRECIOUS PRECIOUS SEDATIVE PILLS so I am gonna have a few beers

and buttsex

it's a good time it helps loosen 'em up for the bangin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Coffeeshroom

how you doin' bro

i am chillin just got my dick wet, had dabs, about to enjoy the rest of my night and having beers

it has been... oh god a long time since i've done any fun drugs and i'm mad out my mind with boredom except for the sex

and video games, video games are entertaining


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm back.
> It was my birthday yesterday. I was almost sober. Just went to sauna, went to a cool restaurant, drank some alcohol, had some good time with GF and went to sleep. Actually much better than my last birthdays.
> Got myself 2 new pants, good shaver, Marshall headset and 8GB of more RAM to my computer. Feeling good, my internet got fixed too. Could play some games today.
> Some fucking junkies made my head explode, they acted so retarded. I hate associating with degenerate junkies, i like to label myself a honorable addict.
> How is everyone doing?



Belated birthday wishes 

JJ


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> @Coffeeshroom
> 
> how you doin' bro
> 
> i am chillin just got my dick wet, had dabs, about to enjoy the rest of my night and having beers
> 
> it has been... oh god a long time since i've done any fun drugs and i'm mad out my mind with boredom except for the sex
> 
> and video games, video games are entertaining


Im doing okay brotha, thanks for asking. 
Got a "lekker" braai organized for today, so looking forward to that.

Hope the dabz are boss and that the rest of your night is balls to the wall


----------



## Shady's Fox

On Lucifer it's so hot, so damn sultry. We have AC just to have it? fuckin viruss..'


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Wow. Fuck, I'm old!

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

Me be like


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Im doing okay brotha, thanks for asking.
> Got a "lekker" braai organized for today, so looking forward to that.
> 
> Hope the dabz are boss and that the rest of your night is balls to the wall


what is lekker and what is braai?

They both sound sexy. 

The rest of my night was amazing.  Great sex.  Loud and passionate and lots of moneyshots. 

I really like the "relationship" I'm in. 

It's just really fuckin' good.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> what is lekker and what is braai?
> 
> They both sound sexy.
> 
> The rest of my night was amazing.  Great sex.  Loud and passionate and lots of moneyshots.
> 
> I really like the "relationship" I'm in.
> 
> It's just really fuckin' good.


Lekker means https://www.thefreedictionary.com/lekker
braai means https://www.thefreedictionary.com/braai

im glad to hear you happy and content, think you deserve it after all the shit you had relationship wise.

EDIT: guess it can be sexy if im naked and only wearing a saron while braaiing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lekker means https://www.thefreedictionary.com/lekker
> braai means https://www.thefreedictionary.com/braai
> 
> im glad to hear you happy and content, think you deserve it after all the shit you had relationship wise.


you would think so

but i'm just waiting for the "dream" to wake up and disappear


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> you would think so
> 
> but i'm just waiting for the "dream" to wake up and disappear


get that mindset away and start thinking in a more positive way towards this but also dont let your gaurd down.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> get that mindset away and start thinking in a more positive way towards this but also dont let your gaurd down.


well it is a good thing so i see the goodness in it i just wonder if he does

@Hylight 

did banana trick for his muscle cramp & it worked

 u


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> you would think so
> 
> but i'm just waiting for the "dream" to wake up and disappear



Self-defeating thought patterns are an addiction.  My girl has the same thing.  Any time there is the possibility of something good, she immediately goes to "yeah well it won't work out" or something.  It may sound cliche, but what you look for is what you find.  You make your own reality.  Positivity attracts positivity.  Being open attracts opportunities.  Being comfortable in your own skin is attractive to a partner.  Allow yourself to be confident in what you have and what you want.  Recognize the negative thought loop and interrupt it as often as you can, and slowly but surely, your entire life will change as well as the way you feel about yourself, because your approach to life will change and you will attract different things and interpret things differently.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Shady's Fox said:


> On Lucifer it's so hot, so damn sultry. We have AC just to have it? fuckin viruss..'



How many degrees do you have where you live?

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> and buttsex


This man is a savage. Somebody should stop him.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Self-defeating thought patterns are an addiction.  My girl has the same thing.  Any time there is the possibility of something good, she immediately goes to "yeah well it won't work out" or something.  It may sound cliche, but what you look for is what you find.  You make your own reality.  Positivity attracts positivity.  Being open attracts opportunities.  Being comfortable in your own skin is attractive to a partner.  Allow yourself to be confident in what you have and what you want.  Recognize the negative thought loop and interrupt it as often as you can, and slowly but surely, your entire life will change as well as the way you feel about yourself, because your approach to life will change and you will attract different things and interpret things differently.


Super true. 
Placebo works positively, why people think it doesn't work negatively? It actually works negatively, so if you think and actually believe shit like you are sick, you will become sick.
I would like to add that while attitude is important, i think most important think for us in life is to not expect too much. Realizing that life is suffering. 
Thinking that life should be joy, you will be sitting and thinking what's wrong with you. Realizing it's suffering, you will enjoy the moments of joy to the fullest, because joy is something that's not given to everyone. It's a blessing and it should be treated as such. 
Amazing text man, very well written and actually motivating.  Love seeing stuff like that. 
Best regards.


----------



## schizopath

Further evidence that Madness is truly the GOAT



schizopath said:


> Works done wheres my bill
> Milfs are meant to have orgasm
> Smile fapping tonight





madness00 said:


> Smile fapping tonight
> As opposed to angry face
> That psycho will glow


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> HOW DID THEY ACQUIRE THEIR SUPERPOWERS?
> 
> I need that so bad.  I got sleep last night and don't remember it taking too long but still had nightmares.... STILL... have had nightmares for at least 2-3 weeks every night now no matter what.
> 
> It's insane.


I have no fucking idea! I hate it so much. My ex literally just lay down and was snoring in seconds. It’s beyond unfair.

Nightmares are horrible, try to get some lavender, it always helped mine go away for some reason and read something light hearted before bed. Hope you get rid of them soon. I’ll send you some positive thoughts during my day when it’s your night so you’ve no nightmares


----------



## schizopath

-What Instrument do you play?
-Gun


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Self-sufficent? Yeah sure, nice alimony and child support you got there. Maybe some more government money?
> Bigger? Yeah sure, i get that giving birth to 2 child might give you some weight but hey, plus 100kgs? Also slowing down metabolism. Sure.
> Faster? Faster on what?
> Richer? Yeah, got rich by divorcing some rich fuck. No self-sufficency.
> More Qualifed? On what? Sucking dick as you earlier explained?
> Better traveled? Sure, Individuals - 100% some of them, but i'm sure i have traveled way more than average middle aged women.


I’m not gonna go through all the bullshit you previously stated but fuck me dude. You are one sad ass individual if you believe any of this.

Loved the comment where you’d seperate a young girl from people and “teach her things That weren’t the norm”. That’s a whole pile of fucked up and you are beyond disgusting.

I’d be surprised if any woman dated you, you are a total twat who’s clearly been put in his place by a woman who knows what type of person you are. That’s why you go after young ones, because they don’t know yet the kinds of pricks like you that exist in the world.

You’re beyond insecure, you’re pathetic and happy birthday, hope you stay single sad and alone for the rest of your miserable life. Your pretend gf doesn’t fly here ya twit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I have no fucking idea! I hate it so much. My ex literally just lay down and was snoring in seconds. It’s beyond unfair.
> 
> Nightmares are horrible, try to get some lavender, it always helped mine go away for some reason and read something light hearted before bed. Hope you get rid of them soon. I’ll send you some positive thoughts during my day when it’s your night so you’ve no nightmares ❤


thank you

lavender like the flower?

i am a bit happier right now

and @Xorkoth yes I try to be happy and am fairly happy right now

beers and hanging out helped

I hope you are all well


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> thank you
> 
> lavender like the flower?
> 
> i am a bit happier right now
> 
> and @Xorkoth yes I try to be happy and am fairly happy right now
> 
> beers and hanging out helped
> 
> I hope you are all well


Yes lavender the flower! Sprinkle that shit all over your bed! Haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Yes lavender the flower! Sprinkle that shit all over your bed! Haha



very interesting

i just ate a bunch of food i made it was *so good*

i need to make sure I don't get fat again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i will try to acquire lavender some time

I don't know what else to do right now than try to sleep i am pretty relaxed

oh and sun's gonna come up soon  so i better get shuteye


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude Where's Your Bar - @Captain.Heroin?

Watcha on?


----------



## Hylight

That's wet


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s a great idea! Practical magic is my favorite. Also, try sprinkling Sevin dust on toes. I don’t know if it does anything per say, but I have a lot fleas in my house and they bite my toes when I sleep, because I have hobbit feet.
> 
> Anyways, I’m just babbling now.
> 
> —Wizard


Fleas in the house! Ahhh! Fuck that! Wash everything that can be washed on high, Hoover like mad, at night sprinkle salt and baking powder, it will dehydrate the eggs then Hoover in the morning. Boil a lemon, let it cool and put into a spray bottle and then just spray the place that will help loads also. Then to prevent the fuckers coming back crush up some rosemary, peppermint, wormwood into a really fine dust and sprinkle that shit wherever you don’t want them.

I would not live with fleas, my dog had them once and my house was sparkling within 4 hours and she never had them again. The dog had several baths which she loves and everyone was happy!


----------



## Shady's Fox

repost


----------



## schizopath

Damn, I need my drivers lisence back so bad.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Didnt age well iirc


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Damn, I need my drivers lisence back so bad.



Damn, I need my moral back, so bad


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m not gonna go through all the bullshit you previously stated but fuck me dude. You are one sad ass individual if you believe any of this.
> 
> Loved the comment where you’d seperate a young girl from people and “teach her things That weren’t the norm”. That’s a whole pile of fucked up and you are beyond disgusting.
> 
> I’d be surprised if any woman dated you, you are a total twat who’s clearly been put in his place by a woman who knows what type of person you are. That’s why you go after young ones, because they don’t know yet the kinds of pricks like you that exist in the world.
> 
> You’re beyond insecure, you’re pathetic and happy birthday, hope you stay single sad and alone for the rest of your miserable life. Your pretend gf doesn’t fly here ya twit.me


Yeesyess, you got me. I'm engaged to fucking air. 
Should i go after women older than me? Hmm? Just because i don't want old women, doesn't make me sad. In fact, it makes me happy. I have seen how the men are who are with old women, have been married for 20 years. Put in my place? Yeah sure. 
So lazy.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DMW for president.


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> Damn, I need my moral back, so bad


Im just guessing all the time.


----------



## schizopath

No babies were harmed while sodomizing this milf


----------



## euphoricc

HI I AM A ASSHOLE I BARELY TALK BUT I SHIT ON U MOTHERFUCKERS~! AHAHAHAHAHA  IM high/no-cares/pill poppin-weed smoking animal~!!!!!!!!!!!!   ``dab`` -))))


----------



## euphoricc

OK I HAVE THE DUMBEST QUESTION OF ALLLLLLLLLLL SO DOES A LIFE COACH GET PAID -? LOL


----------



## Hylight

_just kidding lool_





hi jose


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeesyess, you got me. I'm engaged to fucking air.
> Should i go after women older than me? Hmm? Just because i don't want old women, doesn't make me sad. In fact, it makes me happy. I have seen how the men are who are with old women, have been married for 20 years. Put in my place? Yeah sure.
> So lazy.


She was your GF and now you’re engaged! Congrats dude!


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> She was your GF and now you’re engaged! Congrats dude!


I have no fucking idea what's a girl called when she's engaged so i just call her my GF. Excuse me for English not being my main language, i'm from Saudi Arabia. 
La hawla wala quwata illa billah.


----------



## Hylight

that's wet !


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I have no fucking idea what's a girl called when she's engaged so i just call her my GF. Excuse me for English not being my main language, i'm from Saudi Arabia.
> La hawla wala quwata illa billah.


Sure sure....


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Believe in the one(x)!

x = Shadow Moses

Its work carrying the whole squad on my back


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Believe in the one(x)!
> 
> x = Shadow Moses
> 
> Its work carrying the whole squad on my back


Shadow Moses is a song by BMTH. Are you some emoboy?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Hylight said:


> _just kidding lool_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi jose



farting pussies are communicative, I like them, in general they are big wet powerful packs


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> farting pussies are communicative, I like them, in general they are big wet powerful packs



In brazil we call these kinds of vaginas "sacolas de supermercado lubrificadas", meaning in a rough translation "lubricated grocery bags"


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Shadow Moses is a song by BMTH. Are you some emoboy?


And its damn great song. Prefer the term "Indiegoth".


----------



## schizopath

Me being emo would require me to be really emotional. But Im opposite of that (for the most part).


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> And its damn great song. Prefer the term "Indiegoth".


I think most of the stuff they have made is shit. Pure shit and the singer can't even sing anymore. I know many girls who listen to it, most of them have these weird marks on their wrists. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Hylight

I should have moved to Rio !


----------



## schizopath

Its an acquired taste for me. I dont listen to them that much anymore. That phase was strongest for about 8 months. Lol cutting. Never did that. But broken my fists a many times. On inanimate objects iirc.


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> powerful


----------



## Mysterier

Since brevity is the soul of wit, and tediousness the limbs and outward flourishes, I will be brief: 

Vulvarine salutes


----------



## Hylight

Mysterier said:


> Since brevity is the soul of wit, and tediousness the limbs and outward flourishes, I will be brief:
> 
> Vulvarine salutes


----------



## Mysterier

The Abyss has a new meaning.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Its an acquired taste for me. I dont listen to them that much anymore. That phase was strongest for about 8 months. Lol cutting. Never did that. But broken my fists a many times. On inanimate objects iirc.


Well, they made like 2 ok-good albums after their first one and then turned to shit. sempiternal was last semi-listenable.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mysterier said:


> The Abyss has a new meaning.


The Abyss evolves eternally.  Just when you think you've found the bottom, the goal post is moved.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> I just got it for medical things i.v. right now, so I would prefer tablets to crush and snort and see whats happen. Not that boring: " OK, count from 10 backwards" -  "TEN" - I  would want to feel how it feels when you feel it :D
> 
> JJ



Wizard, can't you leave this shit??? Haven't you apologized yesterday??? Fucking STOP IT!!!!


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, they made like 2 ok-good albums after their first one and then turned to shit. sempiternal was last semi-listenable.


I respect your opinion but lemme tell you something, without offence please, sometimes the way you phrase your posts is like you inviting people to fight. Lets chill on bluelight and burn companies and shit on the street.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

The abyss seems moderately feisty today. We have misogynistic Saudis talking about kidnapping child brides, JJ angry with, well whoever JJ is always arguing with including herself and talk of farting pussies and shitting on people's music tastes. Who wants to fight?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bottom is not enough, i'm taking a shovel with me. You think you couldn't fall further down, but then your mouse cursor wondered towards the thread "ABYSS" and you thought "Hmm.. I don't have much to lose." If you just knew then, you remember that point as permanent change, like brain damage. It's shady memory you wish you could change it but it's too late mayn.


----------



## Mysterier

w01fg4ng said:


> The Abyss evolves eternally.  Just when you think you've found the bottom, the goal post is moved.



What if, under the unnerving crust, the pain The Abyss threatened to brook was plain nickel and dime? Only one way to find out.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> I respect your opinion but lemme tell you something, without offence please, sometimes the way you phrase your posts is like you inviting people to fight. Lets chill on bluelight and burn companies and shit on the street.


Didn't mean to offend. My music taste is shit too, so it really doesn't matter. fucking punkki was walking on my leg just holy shit i killed it. It itched. My apologizes.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> JJ angry with, well whoever JJ is always arguing with including herself ?


She got mad at me cause I suggested that she should get on antipsychotics. Which should be obvious to all.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Didn't mean to offend. My music taste is shit too, so it really doesn't matter. fucking punkki was walking on my leg just holy shit i killed it. It itched. My apologizes.


Yeah, its fine. Propably just the alcohol making me like this (as usual).


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> She got mad at me cause I suggested that she should get on antipsychotics. Which should be obvious to all.



I have limited interaction tbh. But isn't she also taking ungodly amounts of coke and benzos? I'd probably see if she was psychotic after reducing or eliminating use of those things. Who knows, I'm no doctor.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mysterier said:


> What if, under the unnerving crust, the pain The Abyss threatened to brook was plain nickel and dime? Only one way to find out.


Only 80s kids remember


----------



## Hylight

Lekker means https://www.thefreedictionary.com/lekker
braai means https://www.thefreedictionary.com/braai


----------



## schizopath

I felt like I was dying from the snorted mustle relaxants and alcohol after sauna. Holy fuck. Must have been some intense blood pressure.


----------



## schizopath

I read theres a major potentiation between tizanidine and opioids. Gotta take it safe tomorrow.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I read theres a major potentiation between tizanidine and opioids. Gotta take it safe tomorrow.


Grins in afterlife (RIP)


----------



## Jabberwocky

@schizopath It's just you and me baby.


----------



## schizopath

And they know not of the gypsy mafia


----------



## Jabberwocky

They segregated us here. This is racism. Even @Captain.Heroin left. And he claimed that this place was made to segregate him.
We are the undesirable. We are the outsiders. 
We will rise and take over! We will find new Bluelight users and convert them into our ideology. We will grow slowly but surely. Soon we'll start having power. We will infiltrate positions of power. We make it look like we are playing by their rules, but before they know, it's all game over.


----------



## MsDiz

Yeah leave my @schizopath out of it.


----------



## schizopath

Send nudes iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Yeah leave my @schizopath out of it.


No need to be offended forever, relax.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No need to be offended forever, relax.


Hahah oh I’m not offended. I’m embarrassed for you dude. You’re the most cringe creature I’ve come across in a long time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Hahah oh I’m not offended. I’m embarrassed for you dude. You’re the most cringe creature I’ve come across in a long time.


Yeye, have fun. Fuck off.


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeye, have fun. Fuck off.


Wah wah wahhhh


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyone up?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I love those long socks. Look super good. 
Big ass, but the hair is fake.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

She'd shit blood.


----------



## Hylight

yeah, day two without a benzo, now what ? 

am i really that anxious or should I just not let people , yeah them things , _people. _you know kind of like us but annoying. Anyway should I just not let people be annoying or is the xanax making things worse or is it possible . . . no.

It seems like if it gets bad it only lasts ten minutes. i don't know if i can make it another week, let alone forever looool


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> yeah, day two without a benzo, now what ?
> 
> am i really that anxious or should I just not let people , yeah them things , _people. _you know kind of like us but annoying. Anyway should I just not let people be annoying or is the xanax making things worse or is it possible . . . no.
> 
> It seems like if it gets bad it only lasts ten minutes. i don't know if i can make it another week, let alone forever looool


Good luck. 
Benzo withdrawals are the worst from what i have heard. It takes lots of courage and strenght, lots of determination. 
The longer you walk on the road you are now, the stronger you will become on it. You have walked down a road, where the gate is wide open but the road gets tighter and tighter. Now you're moving to the one, where gate is very small, it takes time to get in, but once you walk it it will get wider and wider. 
"Show me the right *path*, O Lord; point out the *road* for me to follow.” - *Psalm* 25:4  
Good luck!


madness00 said:


> She'd shit blood.


Doesn't matter, i still would do it.


----------



## Hylight

i dunno whhat are you' all doin.

i dose with a   .25mg xan and as soon as it absorbed subling i'm hit.

those mf's be kickin

how how's anybody doing like a gagillion hitz of anything _Damn _

i can't even stop with the .25 of a.25 loooool

i get tanked and can't even believe how high i am.

an all i be tryin to do is just a all i want is a little bit of absorption consumption medicinal relief from this fucked up existence of the freeeky deeeeeky coSmo's or whatever the fuck i gotta do from here to eternity. so what if low dose medication is part of my menu and my mealtime routine.

but this xanax thing is crazy poison way too potent and good to be true. Also.

I can't make it another week. but maybe i will quit sugar instead.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> i dunno whhat are you' all doin.
> 
> i dose with a   .25mg xan and as soon as it absorbed subling i'm hit.
> 
> those mf's be kickin
> 
> how how's anybody doing like a gagillion hitz of anything _Damn _
> 
> i can't even stop with the .25 of a.25 loooool
> 
> i get tanked and can't even believe how high i am.
> 
> an all i be tryin to do is just a all i want is a little bit of absorption consumption medicinal relief from this fucked up existence of the freeeky deeeeeky como's or whatever the fuck i gotta do from here to eternity. so what if low dose medication is part of my menu and my mealtime routine.
> 
> but this xanax thing is crazy poison way too potent and good to be true. Also.
> 
> I can't make it another week. but maybe i will quit sugar instead.


If i may ask why did you start in first place? Prespicted or street use? Prespicted for what? I'm OK if you don't feel like answering, just curious. 
I think your nihilistic view that you can't do it might actually make you not able to do it.
Compare yourself to yourself of yesterday and ask have you done any better.
You would be proud of yourself even after 1 day without drugs. Every day you would see how you are better than yourself yesterday.


----------



## Hylight

DUDE I DON'T EVEN WANT TO TAKE MORE. I WANT TO TAKE LESS. 

but i haven't even heard of a half of a .25mg.  what do you even call that.

. . . . but i have to have something not NOTHING. i don't even want gallons of anything. 

i can't quit .25mg especially after three days. 

tripping will help. i have to stop


----------



## Hylight

DeadManWalkin' said:


> If i may ask why did you start in first place? Prespicted or street use? Prespicted for what? I'm OK if you don't feel like answering, just curious.
> I think your nihilistic view that you can't do it might actually make you not able to do it.
> Compare yourself to yourself of yesterday and ask have you done any better.
> You would be proud of yourself even after 1 day without drugs. Every day you would see how you are better than yourself yesterday.


what's one day without drugs. i don't even know.
i got xan's at the doctor for anxiety. the dumbass. i asked for valium and he said eeeeeeeeeh and offered xanax instead. 
I will just go back and try again.

yes, and PTSD, yes hideous back pain really, i like to get up and do things instead of the death recliner all day but whhhhhhhhhhhouuuaaaat ever. 

that's all. but i don't have anything else to take right now.


----------



## Hylight

_he heeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeerE



_
*yes way ! jose ☺*


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> what's one day without drugs. i don't even know.
> i got xan's at the doctor for anxiety. the dumbass. i asked for valium and he said eeeeeeeeeh and offered xanax instead.
> I will just go back and try again.
> 
> yes, and PTSD, yes hideous back pain really, i like to get up and do things instead of the death recliner all day but whhhhhhhhhhhouuuaaaat ever.
> 
> that's all. but i don't have anything else to take right now.


You must be very small person because it affects you so hard. 
I must take much more to feel something, but i don't have much tolerance.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Dude Where's Your Bar - @Captain.Heroin?
> 
> Watcha on?


dabs beers & tears


----------



## Hylight

^^ just out of a weeeird curiosity , 
prescription or street ? 

i don't know who is watching but i guess if you don't say the location of the street.

i don't do street. only the lunacy medical system. insurance pays for my dope and all. 

street candy different than insurance candy 

is that what the word is 

prescription xanax are wicked poison


----------



## BK38

TRUMP is a pig and I hope he gets poisoned by a taco with immigrant spit in it. I want to see him locked up in a cage and dunked in a vat of sewage until he is no longer breathing. He is a goddamn Russian tool and a traitor to the American people. I want him to then be revived from his sewage dunking and get tossed in a cell with Manafort and Flynn with nothing but a scrolling screen of people insulting him on twitter with no way to respond. I also want him pegged by Hillary Clinton periodically. This should go on cyclically for the rest of his miserable existence. FUCK YOU TRUMP.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> dabs beers & tears


OMG ME TOOOOO

SO MUCH TRAUMA 
I don't care anymore i don't care  no mo'


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> TRUMP is a pig and I hope he gets poisoned by a taco with immigrant spit in it. I want to see him locked up in a cage and dunked in a vat of sewage until he is no longer breathing. He is a goddamn Russian tool and a traitor to the American people. I want him to then be revived from his sewage dunking and get tossed in a cell with Manafort and Flynn with nothing but a scrolling screen of people insulting him on twitter with no way to respond. I also want him pegged by Hillary Clinton periodically. This should go on cyclically for the rest of his miserable existence. FUCK YOU TRUMP.


i know but what can someone do to make it _better. _I'm just sayin. what's better ? everything's worse again and again and again and again. 

no use for even jesus to try to return . it's worse than the dinosaurs. it is.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> TRUMP is a pig and I hope he gets poisoned by a taco with immigrant spit in it. I want to see him locked up in a cage and dunked in a vat of sewage until he is no longer breathing. He is a goddamn Russian tool and a traitor to the American people. I want him to then be revived from his sewage dunking and get tossed in a cell with Manafort and Flynn with nothing but a scrolling screen of people insulting him on twitter with no way to respond. I also want him pegged by Hillary Clinton periodically. This should go on cyclically for the rest of his miserable existence. FUCK YOU TRUMP.


Where did this come from? 
Not a fan of Trump myself, but it's weird how left wingers praised soviet and were conspiring with them for long time and now they are so against Russia, acting like Reagan.
I don't myself like Russia, i'm from Finland so we have history with them which is not so happy, but we have history with left wingers too and they tried to conspire with Russians to give Finland to Russians. 
Thank god Germans came to our help with the Marxist problem. 
Also, Trump is doing good job with China. China is actually dangerous and many people don't really realize it. Many left wingers even praise the regime, which is trying to get it's influence in as many places as possible. 


Captain.Heroin said:


> dabs beers & tears


Welcome back sir! How are you?


----------



## Hylight

oh no nooo no noooo . No ☹. 

it's actually NORMAL at this point ❣


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> i know but what can someone do to make it _better. _I'm just sayin. what's better ? everything's worse again and again and again and again.
> 
> no use for even jesus to try to return . it's worse than the dinosaurs. it is.



Vote pretty much and get educated.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Where did this come from?
> Not a fan of Trump myself, but it's weird how left wingers praised soviet and were conspiring with them for long time and now they are so against Russia, acting like Reagan.
> I don't myself like Russia, i'm from Finland so we have history with them which is not so happy, but we have history with left wingers too and they tried to conspire with Russians to give Finland to Russians.
> Thank god Germans came to our help with the Marxist problem.
> Also, Trump is doing good job with China. China is actually dangerous and many people don't really realize it. Many left wingers even praise the regime, which is trying to get it's influence in as many places as possible.
> 
> Welcome back sir! How are you?



It's the Abyss and I felt like sharing my impotent rage after watching the documentary "Active Measures" about Russian meddling in the West, with a particular focus on Trump. The only thing policy-wise that Trump is remotely doing well is with regard to China. He is failing fundamentally in every other regard and I really, really hate him. I grew up in China and speak fluent Chinese, so trust me, I know about China's growing power.


----------



## Hylight

Sir,


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Vote pretty much and get educated.


well i did and have and do but everyone is always all right left crazy and then they ALL seem to f up cause _everyone _or half of everyone screams about it into my achin head and ear.


----------



## Hylight

i don't care ! cause they all be fucked up too.


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> well i did and have and do but everyone is always all right left crazy and then they ALL seem to f up cause _everyone _or half of everyone screams about it into my achin head and ear.



Yep and ultimately the country loses, because of that divide. The US needs major electoral reform, including ranked voting and elimination of the electoral college. We can't have people winning with a popular vote of 23% like Trump did.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Yep and ultimately the country loses, because of that divide. The US needs major electoral reform, including ranked voting and elimination of the electoral college. We can't have people winning with a popular vote of 23% like Trump did.


but dat's how dey werk it


----------



## Jabberwocky

Biden was the worst choice to put against Trump. Democrats deserve this, because of they are corrupt. 
Biden is senile and his comments aren't much better than Trumps. 
If Trump would represent himself better, i could actually like the dude. Many of his policies are good. 
And attacking every policy of his is just personal hate, not constructive critique.


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> but dat's how dey werk it



That's why we need to werk it so that it stops werking that way, so that it can werk for everyone's best interest. WERK,


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Biden was the worst choice to put against Trump. Democrats deserve this, because of they are corrupt.
> Biden is senile and his comments aren't much better than Trumps.
> If Trump would represent himself better, i could actually like the dude. Many of his policies are good.
> And attacking every policy of his is just personal hate, not constructive critique.



I do not have the patience to break it down by policy, but remind me sometime. Although I personally dislike him, I really dislike his policy across the board too (with the exception of some parts of his China policy).


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Yep and ultimately the country loses, because of that divide. The US needs major electoral reform, including ranked voting and elimination of the electoral college. We can't have people winning with a popular vote of 23% like Trump did.


Popular vote of 23% is kind of just jacking up the statistics for your own cause. 
Yes, he lost the popular vote but in US popular vote doesn't decide. 
I think the % should be counted on how many people voted and from there.
Hillarys numbers wouldn't look good neither using your tactic.


----------



## SS373dOH

She won the popular vote..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Where did this come from?
> Not a fan of Trump myself, but it's weird how left wingers praised soviet and were conspiring with them for long time and now they are so against Russia, acting like Reagan.
> I don't myself like Russia, i'm from Finland so we have history with them which is not so happy, but we have history with left wingers too and they tried to conspire with Russians to give Finland to Russians.
> Thank god Germans came to our help with the Marxist problem.
> Also, Trump is doing good job with China. China is actually dangerous and many people don't really realize it. Many left wingers even praise the regime, which is trying to get it's influence in as many places as possible.
> 
> Welcome back sir! How are you?


i'm ok hanging w/ my friend i'll be on later


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Popular vote of 23% is kind of just jacking up the statistics for your own cause.
> Yes, he lost the popular vote but in US popular vote doesn't decide.
> I think the % should be counted on how many people voted and from there.
> Hillarys numbers wouldn't look good neither using your tactic.



She won significantly more of the popular vote than Trump. Therefore she represented more of the voting American populace. I am American and British; I know how the electoral system works. I also think said system is fundamentally flawed and we need to implement ranked voting, eliminate the electoral college, use paper ballots and establish voting as a duty (as they do in Australia, with time off to vote).


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I do not have the patience to break it down by policy, but remind me sometime. Although I personally dislike him, I really dislike his policy across the board too (with the exception of some parts of his China policy).


His deregulation of market is something i personally i believe in. 
How parents are being able to choose their childrens school and teachers, not some byreocrats. 
Tax cuts are always good. 
Removal of government imposed things which aren't neccessary is good. 
States and humans can decide for these things themselves. We don't need a king to tell us how it should go. Or are we peasants too dumb to decide for ourselves? 
How he made the law how very sick people can try new medications without FDA approval is good.
I personally don't even believe in anything like FDA, should be abolished. 
These are just things i know and i'm from Finland man.


----------



## Hylight

China does have power. Beware.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm ok hanging w/ my friend i'll be on later


ewww sounds frisky. 

just kidding. l like kickin it with the friend. for life.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> His deregulation of market is something i personally i believe in.
> How parents are being able to choose their childrens school and teachers, not some byreocrats.
> Tax cuts are always good.
> Removal of government imposed things which aren't neccessary is good.
> States and humans can decide for these things themselves. We don't need a king to tell us how it should go. Or are we peasants too dumb to decide for ourselves?
> How he made the law how very sick people can try new medications without FDA approval is good.
> I personally don't even believe in anything like FDA, should be abolished.
> These are just things i know and i'm from Finland man.



I disagree with a lot of those statements. Also, coming from Finland, I would think you'd understand that (with a predominantly social democrat government). It's also working, you lot were the happiest country in the world last year. I'm tired though and it's 3:30 am here. I think you might understand less than you realize; just saying that your style of argument comes across as arrogant, just a tip.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I disagree with a lot of those statements. Also, coming from Finland, I would think you'd understand that (with a predominantly social democrat government). It's also working, you lot were the happiest country in the world last year. I'm tired though and it's 3:30 am here. I think you might understand less than you realize; just saying that your style of argument comes across as arrogant, just a tip.


Arrogant to a T. Him, not you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I disagree with a lot of those statements. Also, coming from Finland, I would think you'd understand that (with a predominantly social democrat government). It's also working, you lot were the happiest country in the world last year. I'm tired though and it's 3:30 am here. I think you might understand less than you realize; just saying that your style of argument comes across as arrogant, just a tip.


The current government is degenerate and the furthest right party has risen in popularity expotentially because of their policies.
You base your knowledge on Finland on some random happiness study? Yeah.
Those "happiest country in the world" stuff don't mean shit.
We have much higher domestic violence and suicide than other European nations.
Here's problems too. We have also fairly open markets and not much regulation, expect from EU.
The things i believe in can be implemented and many of them are in action already in Finland without changing the system from it's core.
Finland needs lower taxation and our healthcare needs reform. We have aging population, bringing in migrants or refugees has proven itself to be negative for economy, since 1-10% depending on statistics actually work and pay taxes, so it doesn't work. Even second generation only 10% work. 
This aging population leads to younger people being taxed more so the older people can have healthcare.
This leads to less investment in kids, because we are taxed so much.
This leads to actually educated people leaving the country and the ones who have to stay will stay.
This system isn't sustainable for long time.
There's lots of good in our system, but it's not the dream you and many American Democrats think.
I get that you disagree with my points. it's completely okay with me.
I also believe in complete deregulation of drugs and many other things which i think we would agree in.
However my point was not to be arrogant and i really don't understand why you see it as so.
Would you point out what you saw as arrogant or wrong in my post?
I pointed out things i believe in, i don't really see why it would make me arrogant. I wasn't arguing, i just pointed out on ideological points i personally believe in.
I can also back them up, but i'd rather not do it now - unless you insist.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Arrogant to a T. Him, not you. ❤


"Not bitter" 
*attacking me after 12 hours over some bait which you took pretty fucking hard* 
Chill out.


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> "Not bitter"
> *attacking me after 12 hours over some bait which you took pretty fucking hard*
> Chill out.


I’m super chill, you’re the one getting wound up! This is the abyss kiddo! Chilllllll dewd! Go have that pretend gf or whatever she is rub your back or choke you.

besides half the fun is making @Hylight laugh


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m super chill, you’re the one getting wound up! This is the abyss kiddo! Chilllllll dewd! Go have that pretend gf or whatever she is rub your back or choke you.
> 
> besides half the fun is making @Hylight laugh


Yeyey. How come angry women always resort to "You're not getting any pussy!"? Is that all you have to offer? 
Also, she's an elegant, smart and beatiful women who offers much more to relationship than just sex. She isn't bitter and she's young. 
I get it's hard to compete with that. 
"I'm super chill!" Yeah, sure. You sound like the guys who claim "I'm a nice guy!" 
No need to point that out, people notice it themselves. 








						How to Avoid Becoming a Grumpy Old Woman
					

We've all come face to face with the stereotypical grumpy old  woman: Maybe she was in line behind you at the grocery store pointing out that  you and your full cart should've let her go first. Perhaps she called your  company complaining about a faulty product she received. She might even live...




					www.healthywomen.org
				



There's something for you to read. 
I wish you the best 
Best regards.


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeyey. How come angry women always resort to "You're not getting any pussy!"? Is that all you have to offer?
> Also, she's an elegant, smart and beatiful women who offers much more to relationship than just sex. She isn't bitter and she's young.
> I get it's hard to compete with that.
> "I'm super chill!" Yeah, sure. You sound like the guys who claim "I'm a nice guy!"
> No need to point that out, people notice it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Avoid Becoming a Grumpy Old Woman
> 
> 
> We've all come face to face with the stereotypical grumpy old  woman: Maybe she was in line behind you at the grocery store pointing out that  you and your full cart should've let her go first. Perhaps she called your  company complaining about a faulty product she received. She might even live...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthywomen.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something for you to read.
> I wish you the best
> Best regards.


Reading your replies is entertaining me enough.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Reading your replies is entertaining me enough.


It's good to hear that i can provide some happiness to your life. 
However looking for happiness outside yourself wont lead to any good in long run.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's good to hear that i can provide some happiness to your life.
> However looking for happiness outside yourself wont lead to any good in long run.


You’re no psychologist which has been proven time and time again through your replies but I do get entertainment from winding you up. Entertainment doesn’t equate to happiness it’s just the cherry on the top.


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re no psychologist which has been proven time and time again through your replies but I do get entertainment from winding you up. Entertainment doesn’t equate to happiness it’s just the cherry on the top.



why can't the 2 of ya get along?


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re no psychologist which has been proven time and time again through your replies but I do get entertainment from winding you up. Entertainment doesn’t equate to happiness it’s just the cherry on the top.


Taking the bait once again. 
It was supposed to be pseudo-intellectuallish, but i knew you would take it.
When have i claimed to be psychologist? I would hate the job. 
The fact that you keep taking obvious baits/jokes seriously to have something to hold against me doesn't show out to be chilling. 
Use something serious i actually believe in and see if we could actually find something we agree on  
Well, i'm going to do my last bits of bupre now, then i'll go next to my imagination woman and we'll watch some Sopranos. 
You'll have to entertain yourself from now on, i'll be back later. 
Best regards - DMW


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Taking the bait once again.
> It was supposed to be pseudo-intellectuallish, but i knew you would take it.
> When have i claimed to be psychologist? I would hate the job.
> The fact that you keep taking obvious baits/jokes seriously to have something to hold against me doesn't show out to be chilling.
> Use something serious i actually believe in and see if we could actually find something we agree on
> Well, i'm going to do my last bits of bupre now, then i'll go next to my imagination woman and we'll watch some Sopranos.
> You'll have to entertain yourself from now on, i'll be back later.
> Best regards - DMW


Who’s really taking the bait though? Enjoy the company of Pamela.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> why can't the 2 of ya get along?


The creature is amusing me. So I’d say we are getting along.


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> The creature is amusing me. So I’d say we are getting along.



i can imagine you sayin this with your leg flexin in the air

i mean wtf are you even talkin about


----------



## Hylight

well she's functioning !! dang. lol Shady.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i wanna see what the kid got


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> i can imagine you sayin this with your leg flexin in the air
> 
> i mean wtf are you even talkin about


Get with the program bro!

Missed ya shadiest one!


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> She won significantly more of the popular vote than Trump. Therefore she represented more of the voting American populace. I am American and British; I know how the electoral system works. I also think said system is fundamentally flawed and we need to implement ranked voting, eliminate the electoral college, use paper ballots and establish voting as a duty (as they do in Australia, with time off to vote).



Trump got 46% of the popular vote, not 23%.  Even so Hillary won by 4 million votes.  I 1000% agree with abolishing the electoral college and implementing raked voting, the electoral college made sense back in the day when ballots had to be hand-counted, but these days it's easy to determine who the popular vote went to.  The electoral college is the tool by which the 2-party dominant system is able to maintain dominance.  I can't even tell you how many people didn't vote for a third party candidate because they knew their vote wouldn't matter.  So again and again, we vote for what we consider the lesser of 2 evils.  If it was purely popular vote and we had ranked voting, then people could vote for who they truly believed in, and feel (justly) that their vote actually mattered.  And they could vote for second place, third place, etc.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm so confused by this page.

All good 2 stoned for cool.


----------



## Shady's Fox

so am here

laughin fo no reason

haha like 2m by now


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> I'm so confused by this page.
> 
> All good 2 stoned for cool.


Isn’t it supposed to confuse?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Depends, you can't phantom the abyss.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


>


That shit raped my ears i had volume all up what is this?


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> That shit raped my ears i had volume all up what is this?


It's called a Fire ass Ear Rape


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> That shit raped my ears i had volume all up what is this?


I thought I did good, it's actually really hard to remember lyrics and lip sync them that fast lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Trump got 46% of the popular vote, not 23%.  Even so Hillary won by 4 million votes.  I 1000% agree with abolishing the electoral college and implementing raked voting, the electoral college made sense back in the day when ballots had to be hand-counted, but these days it's easy to determine who the popular vote went to.  The electoral college is the tool by which the 2-party dominant system is able to maintain dominance.  I can't even tell you how many people didn't vote for a third party candidate because they knew their vote wouldn't matter.  So again and again, we vote for what we consider the lesser of 2 evils.  If it was purely popular vote and we had ranked voting, then people could vote for who they truly believed in, and feel (justly) that their vote actually mattered.  And they could vote for second place, third place, etc.


Agree. I like your unbiased comment. 
What i have read, the limit of parties who can go for presidental runs is decided by democrats and republicans, some association. They both benefit from it. Don't remember name of it, but it's corrupt. 
But america isn't democracy. It's a constitutional republic and few big cities having huge power wouldn't be good neither, which would be popular vote.
Smaller states could be forgotten.
I think less power to federal government and more to states would give each people of state people most power.
Of course there could be many parties and based on % of votes parties would get reprensation.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I thought I did good, it's actually really hard to remember lyrics and lip sync them that fast lol


Yeah, i didn't mean you it was just the volume it was super high. 
Good stuff. Looks something like staight outta mid 2000's.
You listen to Lil Wyte?


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, i didn't mean you it was just the volume it was super high.
> Good stuff. Looks something like staight outta mid 2000's.
> You listen to Lil Wyte?


Yeah I know who he is, I was syncing Jelly Roll on that one. I can do a Lil Wyte one tho


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah I know who he is, I was syncing Jelly Roll on that one. I can do a Lil Wyte one tho






 this one the chorus


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> this one the chorus


Ima do it. I'll tag you in it when i'm done with it. Might only be about 15-30 seconds long we'll see


----------



## schizopath

Sweet sweet melodic deathcore


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i know yall mfs know i wouldnt lie about this shit:
went to the dope man house to pick up for a couple people and he started th econversation with how i spoke and he wanna slap me. ha. dont know where it came from (prolly pop media) but response was i can ytake a slap but will slap back... you know; like the frog cereal where diggum gives a slap and slaps ya back or some such thing. i say this and he gegs up and starts walkin towards me. I put monies back in pocket and backing towards the door stating i just wwan get back to the wife.
I knew i couldnt tun my back (his Lt went to the back room). SSSSssspooooooooooooo... i stopped moving and stood my ground. Told him go for it... first blow is free. He is/was a _big _bitch ass gansta/wannabe drug dealer that everyone looks up to. I got no heroes but here on BL.
Nigga backed down and asked what i want. I wanted to take him out ansd snatch the bag but the freakin other asshole was in a back room. Fuck. Be a minute for i can let this process and deal with just more *triggers.
Man these mfs keep tryin me.
I know to and will remove myself from these environments frothwith. It is quite necessary... i wanna reach my mountain. I cant reach it if dead so.... i aint dyin. Thats it.
Adrenaline.... I'm awake and alert.
Gotta contact some old fiends and get info and advice.
Im leaving society to its own destruction. I tried: Fuck 'em.
Fucking excited a fuck about leaving all this shit behind... that taste of actual freedom is tasty... hoping it is sustainable.
Uhhh... ill figure out a way to keep posting here. If I cant then my self-worth would be crushed as a tek god, drug-feind, loser, outcast, raggamuffin, gay-ass nigga dat cant get high and want white bread skull. lol at that bs
OK peace
see ya round the cona


----------



## 6am-64-14m

back to my theme song but i have a destination. 
*



*


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning All

A new week and month end. Time to pay bills and see whats left


----------



## 6am-64-14m

for the hell of it jibes a bit in my life.... whateva


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ha





if ya dont like this ya aint gettin an rsvp from da mountain. :0


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> The abyss seems moderately feisty today. We have misogynistic Saudis talking about kidnapping child brides, JJ angry with, well whoever JJ is always arguing with including herself and talk of farting pussies and shitting on people's music tastes. Who wants to fight?



I never have done that. Ask the Wizard he apologized yesterday that he made me mad with his 25 accounts. I never "shit on somebodies music taste", never ever!!! ASK THE WIZARD!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> I have limited interaction tbh. But isn't she also taking ungodly amounts of coke and benzos? I'd probably see if she was psychotic after reducing or eliminating use of those things. Who knows, I'm no doctor.


I am not psychotic. Otherwise my Psych have told me ( see him every 4 weeks because of ADHS -control). 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

And could anyone please delete my acount? I don't wanna show up in a Muppet Show like that, that ist just about harrassing and verbally slandering people. Besides you changes posts so that it looks as if the poster were the biggest asshole ever seen. I don't want that anymore. I have always been friendly and try to help with my little knowledge. I didn't brake the rules. But YOU ASSHOLES used me for your fun. ABused me. I want to have deleted my account.

JJ


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> But YOU ASSHOLES used me for your fun. ABused me.
> 
> JJ


Still wrong. Like I told you, mans gotta have standards and those standards involve not sending other peoples messages forward. Its actually pretty funny you think people would do that when Im the opposite of that.

Tldr: got electricity in my new apartment


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Something is going on and not sure if there is a fix here.
If ya want you account deleted I am sure it could be arranged.
I must say that there are not 1,00,00 alt accounts of the same person fuckin with you. IMO, You post all over the site and maybe forgot where..? IDK. 
We all (well, most) go out on libs to see if they break from the weight of our expectations... they will eventually break and one finds onself with a a bumped head. Just is experience and no judgements as I dont wanna be judged for shit, k?
How do we get this right, b_y you_? Pray-tell....


----------



## schizopath

No, its psychotic deja-vu and thought connection which she got mad at me for telling her. Iirc antipsychotics.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

And plz put down whateva it is before composing a response.
Schiz... it aint you or nobody else. leyt it take its course without instigation, plz.
love


----------



## schizopath




----------



## 6am-64-14m

@JoEhJoEh
Don't take this a threat of any kind. Only doing it so if there is any real or imagined issue of your postings I will have access and be able to do some crunchin'.
Now... if it's a bunch of BS ya may get some BS back... just sayin'. I an not confrontational by any means but ya fuckin with my family here and its kinda personal. Hopes are you can be a part but something is keeping you at bay... let's fuckin talk, eh?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck suicide id rather take my shit out on someone else... now saying that: There is a time and place for _everything_. And the mf got it comin'.


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> fuck suicide id rather take my shit out on someone else





schizopath said:


> Had an* relatively interesting dream *which involved stabbing a lot of people


----------



## schizopath

Iirc Im a lover and not a fighter tho


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PtahTek said:


> @JoEhJoEh
> Don't take this a threat of any kind. Only doing it so if there is any real or imagined issue of your postings I will have access and be able to do some crunchin'.
> Now... if it's a bunch of BS ya may get some BS back... just sayin'. I an not confrontational by any means but ya fuckin with my family here and its kinda personal. Hopes are you can be a part but something is keeping you at bay... let's fuckin talk, eh?
> 
> 
> Nope. For you alll it might be soooooo funny to see my reactions, for me it was the helll!!!! NOBODY (ab-)used me that way. Im so dissapointed I cannot say. So please - the master of creek and his 25 unique nicknames is a stationary patient for me. He apologizied yesgerday, but how....  the same. I do not wont to be member her - please delete by posts. everyone of it.
> 
> I suffer here, when I realized how many people are in volved and that i did not have whom to trust i cried.
> 
> SO PLEASE DELETE THIS ACCOUNT - FOR YOU ITS SOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY; FOR OTHERS LIKE ME A TORTURE.
> 
> Bye
> 
> JoEhJoEh
> 
> what is BS?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Ok, then the fuck let it be, Ptah Tek!!!
I know what i did  and like you told me I'm an ASSET for everybode here.

fucking let it be if you have soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much to work.  And what is BS?

FUCKING CLOSE IT and be PROUD  OF YOU AND YOUR COLLEAGUES which is as it seems the wizard with his 25 accounts!

JJ


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@JoEhJoEh
Hey:
"I suffer here, when I realized how many people are in volved and that i  did not have whom to trust i cried. "
This is not a place to suffer and be bullied. Ya got it all wrong, baby. I would know it instantly and it's not here.
Hear me please before i go get my hook-up....
Dry your eyes > Put what ever you are doing down for a minute or two > Read through your postings and PMs.
I will be back but these mfs (including me) may be the _only _mfs that will listen, try to help and only turn if you keep on fucking raping everyone with the madness.
Imma go get some shit and try to get on your level... if ya gonna be around, lets take tis to PMs as no-one will need to see the convo as it my get a bit freaky....lol
@JoEhJoEh
Edit:
When I get back we wont be discussing wizard and all his alts or anyone else. Can we get a little deeper than that? If not I can maybe go to sleep nut dont want to and hhave plent of time to explain every letter, word and nuance of my postings to you because they came from love and love does not forget or BS.
Love ya and hope to be back soon....
Want me to bring ya back a biscuit?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PtahTek said:


> @JoEhJoEh
> Hey:
> "I suffer here, when I realized how many people are in volved and that i  did not have whom to trust i cried. "
> This is not a place to suffer and be bullied. Ya got it all wrong, baby. I would know it instantly and it's not here.
> Hear me please before i go get my hook-up....
> Dry your eyes > Put what ever you are doing down for a minute or two > Read through your postings and PMs.
> I will be back but these mfs (including me) may be the _only _mfs that will listen, try to help and only turn if you keep on fucking raping everyone with the madness.
> Imma go get some shit and try to get on your level... if ya gonna be around, lets take tis to PMs as no-one will need to see the convo as it my get a bit freaky....lol



Fucking raping!!!!  What an idiot you are, i can't believe!   Did'nt you see that all of my history is wrong? Didn't you really not see that HE or THEY deleted, added or WTF they did. NOthing is mine anymore. In nearly every post there ist something changged or added.

AH - it might get a bit freaky.... keep your lols for somebody else like me. I want my account deleted, this is my last word.


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck! Did'nt you see that all of my history is wrong? Didn't you really not see that HE or THEY deleted, added or WTF they did. NOthing is mine anymore. In nearly every post there ist something changged or added.
> 
> AH - it might get a bit freaky.... keep your lols for somebody else like me. I want my account deleted, this is my last word.



But you're crazy, you can't deny. You know the main difference between insanity and mental illness? If not, it's okay, we all evolve, even myself, we all learn something new -- everyday. You have some kind of mental illness I think unique, saying unique given your bias.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well i just got back from the mall after paying my accounts. The queues to the bank was ridiculous plus no one to help or tell you what queue to stand in. anyhow got it all done and still have a 3rd left for the rest of the month. Not to bad. last month was a good month and looks like stuff is picking up more that will help with future income.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Shady's Fox said:


> But you're crazy, you can't deny. You know the main difference between insanity and mental illness? If not, it's okay, we all evolve, even myself, we all learn something new -- everyday. You have some kind of mental illness I think unique, saying unique given your bias.



Yes, I have ADHD. And i agree everybody has to learn everyday - but no by being bullied and not by laughing about me,, change my posts into a fucking shit and so on. 

Please delete my account!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> Yes, I have ADHD. And i agree everybody has to learn everyday - but no by being bullied and not by laughing about me,, change my posts into a fucking shit and so on.
> 
> Please delete my account!



Danke.


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> Yes, I have ADHD. And i agree everybody has to learn everyday - but no by being bullied and not by laughing about me,, change my posts into a fucking shit and so on.
> 
> Please delete my account!



So how do I keep that laugh, haha -- even you laugh, get real. If what you're saying it's true then please talk to @TheLoveBandit because he's the owner, and so he can see your history data. Every action you done.


----------



## schizopath

Why plugs always tryna test your confidence? Im tired of saying "stop fucking with me for fucks sake".


----------



## schizopath

Good, getting help from the location change from my grandma. Just about to leave get drugs from my friend...

You?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope! I don’t have 25 accounts here, just one. I do have a bunch of accounts all over drug harm reduction websites, 25 of them on 25 different sites. I care about people here, and want people to do drugs better, or sometimes not at all. I understand addiction, truly and completely. I hope to gain as much knowledge and hope to share my experiences and wisdom here and elsewhere.
> 
> If anyone has a problem with something I post here, they can PM me or report the post/posts that you disagree with, and I’ll delete them myself and apologize. I will NOT however, apologize for something that I have no clue what I did wrong?
> 
> I’m not a child. I’m a full grown wizard, with a creek and a white beard, and I am NOT stubborn admitting my mistakes, here or elsewhere.
> 
> PS How are you today @schizopath?
> 
> —Wizard



Again lying - but no proof but deleted.


----------



## schizopath

Aww shit, there wasnt any bupre.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Trump got 46% of the popular vote, not 23%.  Even so Hillary won by 4 million votes.  I 1000% agree with abolishing the electoral college and implementing raked voting, the electoral college made sense back in the day when ballots had to be hand-counted, but these days it's easy to determine who the popular vote went to.  The electoral college is the tool by which the 2-party dominant system is able to maintain dominance.  I can't even tell you how many people didn't vote for a third party candidate because they knew their vote wouldn't matter.  So again and again, we vote for what we consider the lesser of 2 evils.  If it was purely popular vote and we had ranked voting, then people could vote for who they truly believed in, and feel (justly) that their vote actually mattered.  And they could vote for second place, third place, etc.



You're right, I'm mixing up my stats. 23% of the popular vote is potentially all you need to win the election with the electoral college in place. Nevertheless, yes, he still lost to Hillary in terms of who had a larger proportion of the popular vote.


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> I never have done that. Ask the Wizard he apologized yesterday that he made me mad with his 25 accounts. I never "shit on somebodies music taste", never ever!!! ASK THE WIZARD!



That was referring to 3 different ppl in the thread. As for you, I was just saying you have a tendency to start random arguments with yourself and misread things.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> The current government is degenerate and the furthest right party has risen in popularity expotentially because of their policies.
> You base your knowledge on Finland on some random happiness study? Yeah.
> Those "happiest country in the world" stuff don't mean shit.
> We have much higher domestic violence and suicide than other European nations.
> Here's problems too. We have also fairly open markets and not much regulation, expect from EU.
> The things i believe in can be implemented and many of them are in action already in Finland without changing the system from it's core.
> Finland needs lower taxation and our healthcare needs reform. We have aging population, bringing in migrants or refugees has proven itself to be negative for economy, since 1-10% depending on statistics actually work and pay taxes, so it doesn't work. Even second generation only 10% work.
> This aging population leads to younger people being taxed more so the older people can have healthcare.
> This leads to less investment in kids, because we are taxed so much.
> This leads to actually educated people leaving the country and the ones who have to stay will stay.
> This system isn't sustainable for long time.
> There's lots of good in our system, but it's not the dream you and many American Democrats think.
> I get that you disagree with my points. it's completely okay with me.
> I also believe in complete deregulation of drugs and many other things which i think we would agree in.
> However my point was not to be arrogant and i really don't understand why you see it as so.
> Would you point out what you saw as arrogant or wrong in my post?
> I pointed out things i believe in, i don't really see why it would make me arrogant. I wasn't arguing, i just pointed out on ideological points i personally believe in.
> I can also back them up, but i'd rather not do it now - unless you insist.



It comes across as arrogant because you are so sure of your belief while making massive and sweeping generalizations as to what is "good" and what is not. You don't really substantiate that. Just saying stuff like "tax cuts are always good" does not make it so. Alongside this, statements like "I'm from Finland and even I know that" make you come across as a know-it-all and like you're calling the person you're talking to a fool or completely ignorant/unaware. I'm not really saying this out of malicious intent, really just trying to get you to recognize how that kind of combative style is never going to be conducive to a proper dialogue or debate. Also, I have to admit fault here with a stat I gave you, I was wrong about Trump only getting 23% of the popular vote, that's just the minimum number needed to win the election with the electoral college as it currently stands. Ultimately, it's the abyss and maybe I shouldn't expect reasonable debate and ofc people trolling.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Juicy!


----------



## BK38




----------



## Shady's Fox

Your girl purr on my dick, back me up lower. Like water droplets, idk how to explain this uhmm yeah it's like a haha, a thing rite. I call it ''blaze''. Shadyism after all, I have my own language.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I mean am all cute and shit and like I look better in person and like I don't eat sugar, you know. Womens love Shady. I mean I, nhmm

neverminddd

haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

yooooo

I JUMP HERE

MAN

ey

u drag ur mouth wtf


----------



## jose ribas da silva

for each woman I am a different guy, because the truth does not matter when sex is the objective, I am plastic, several personalities, I can be a satanist, I can be an evangelic

The true Jose? it is difficult to access him


----------



## Shady's Fox

jose ribas da silva said that for each women he is a different guy

go home

haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

this world sometimes shocks you, rite

iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## jose ribas da silva

Shady's Fox said:


> jose ribas da silva said that for each women he is a different guy
> 
> go home
> 
> haha



Oh yeah, with the last one, I was the right guy, a celebrated worker, no drugs, the right guy to be married with, because she was a young woman around 22, from a rich family, wanting the idealized boyfriend.


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

what the fuck, sorry. Why do I picture you as a fat smurf, haha. ''Home earlier'' type dude.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Shady's Fox said:


> what the fuck, sorry. Why do I picture you as a fat smurf, haha. ''Home earlier'' type dude.



If you go to some nudes threads here on bluelight, you will see that I am far away from your picture, you can see my shaped abdomen and my hard dick


----------



## jose ribas da silva

@Shady's Fox 

use it as a object of pleasure


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeah but with girls you have to find that true love mannnnn
aye

that type of girl who dipps her eyes when she sees you

and she's lifts her legs up playin with her toes

cray cray, rogue


----------



## Shady's Fox

jose ribas da silva said:


> use it as a object of pleasure



what a dick, fuck me. It looks like a mushroom, how can you even fuck with that thing

haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

yoooo

am dyin with you kido


----------



## jose ribas da silva

you see that two little dots on my penis?

I have burned it smoking a joint terrible rolled


----------



## Shady's Fox

jose ribas da silva said:


> you see that two little dots on my penis?
> 
> I have burned it smoking a joint terrible rolled



After party memories.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> After party memories.


if you remember the party you didn't party.


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> The true Jose? it is difficult to access him


U can't edit this body, all these layers are locked away
Told them "system 32" is something they don't need to operate
Systems frozen, now everybody hate me
Nothing new to me, I'm used to it thankfully
Reboot text, yes, you can all thank me
I am the virus that got your heart racing


----------



## jose ribas da silva

@schizopath 

Näinkö Väärin or Nainko Vaarin?

your choice


----------



## schizopath

Absolutely no absolutes


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> The true Schizopath?


I used to know that guy too


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

I am peaceful trader but if you fuck with me, you will die :D 
Oh no what am I thinking
Here we go


----------



## Mysterier

Jung flung poo.

_Everything that irritates us about others can lead us to an understanding of ourselves. _


----------



## Jabberwocky

Another day another nervous re up.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Weed and adderall mmmmm.


----------



## schizopath

Dealing with bartards is just a big ughh


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ughh, i hate bartards, if they are what i think they are.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Ughh, i hate bartards, if they are what i think they are.


You propably do. Basically full blown retards with ~60 or so iq.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ lip syncing got these guys in trouble


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ghost, I wanna say this, I know we all know. What's your logic behind all your shitpost? you know shitpost need to have some kind of logic but that's just pure boredom, rite rite shade


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ^ lip syncing got these guys in trouble


I clarified that on my profile


----------



## Shady's Fox

and then there's this coxo jonson in pussy

which is himself, i mean we all see this. What the fuck is he on? man listen, there's researchers and a word called ''EVOLUTION'' and so submit your drugs or your mental illness, maybe you get paid who knows


----------



## Shady's Fox

am too shady for the abyss...


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> am too shady for the abyss...


But didnt you have the street smarts to counter it?


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> But didnt you have the street smarts to counter it?



yo.. yo

aren't you ashamed? whatcha doin here?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I spit worse than Shakal.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Ghost, I wanna say this, I know we all know. What's your logic behind all your shitpost? you know shitpost need to have some kind of logic but that's just pure boredom, rite rite shade


coming from shady? lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> coming from shady? lol



legs and whistle


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> legs and whistle


the bell tolls


----------



## schizopath

Man aint got time for no useless emotions


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the bell tolls



Don't talk about what diapers you ate.. cutting your wings


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pretty sure I went from having the most aggravating weed dealer to one that actually means he’s close when he’s close


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, one of them, either Milli or Vanilli killed themselves because of the shame.


They were in shame because they got caught "Faking", but in my defense they didn't want people to know they were lip syncing. I tell people I do it, and some love it


----------



## Coxenormous

It's all about expressing emotions when you lip sync, people really do pick up on that shit


----------



## Mysterier

For Sale: Parachute. Only used once, never opened, small stain.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> For Sale: Parachute. Only used once, never opened, small stain.


I'd like to test drive it first.


----------



## Mysterier

Hot-N-Ready.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

REPOST






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hot hot hot, u may disagree with her politics, but she is VERY good at her job (much better than Hucklefunky!)
> 
> Hucklefunky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


yeah she hot and smart. dangerous imho


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


> Uhhh... ill figure out a way to keep posting here. If I cant then my self-worth would be crushed as a tek god, drug-feind, loser, outcast, raggamuffin, gay-ass nigga dat cant get high and want white bread skull. lol at that bs
> OK peace
> see ya round the cona



dude. didn't whitney houston used to live around there. i think so, and her daughter too.
remember their reality show. ♡ 

do go to s. padre island i think !


----------



## jose ribas da silva

In Brazil, almost 8 pm, I am smoking a joint wearing a leopard skin print robe slowly massaging my penis that is changing from sleepy to wake


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Somehow I think bluelighters would enjoy this sentence, because here is the abyss and my penis and myself are abyssal


----------



## jose ribas da silva

is there something more abyssal than Brazil? It is hard to imagine, over here one can find all kinds of abyssal stuff.. mainly in politics but also in the characters


----------



## MsDiz

jose ribas da silva said:


> Somehow I think bluelighters would enjoy this sentence, because here is the abyss and my penis and myself are abyssal


Least you know it...


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> also in the characters



Myself: the worst character, a creepy worm that reproduces at high rates putrefying the planet with my damned offspring


----------



## schizopath

When you are one of the genetic ermmm how should I put this, well anyways, you should make as many kids as possible (but remember to pay the child support if they dont live with you)


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> When you are one of the genetic ermmm how should I put this, well anyways, you should make as many kids as possible (but remember to pay the child support if they dont live with you)



I agree, this is my compromise with my DNA, I need to replicate it as most as possible, I would never leave my kid with his/her mother without my presence, I am lovely father, I would fight for my rights in the tribunals to have my kids with me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> I agree, this is my compromise with my DNA, I need to replicate it as most as possible, I would never leave my kid with his/her mother without my presence, I am lovely father, I would fight for my rights in the tribunals to have my kids with me



A herd of joselitos, oh my god, it is like the goblins


----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


> fucking raping everyone with the madness.



me first !! cap love ya, but we goin ta fight 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEeeeee Heeeeeeee hee

❣


----------



## schizopath

Fucking elves with huge ass cocks


----------



## Hylight

JO JoJo Jo   Se


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i passed out in a round wet puddle
and woke up and went the bed again.
and that was before the picture

that was good. it's mine ♡ !


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Reproduction is the objective of life, some unsuspecting people would say it and they are half right... it is not only about reproduction, is it about pleasure? Sadly not, so it is about reproduction and the guarantee that the offspring will reach the reproduction age.

In human beings, using women as an example, the average life expectancy is basically the sum of the reproductive years + 15 years, which is the required age for the offspring be able to reproduce.. after that, what happens? devastating effects of menopause, markedly influencing the endocrine system and so on


----------



## Hylight

bla blah bla bla habla palabras 






be _lonnnnnngs _to me. a mio.
lungo


----------



## Hylight

el hefe


----------



## Hylight

he heeee


----------



## Hylight

oh  AHhhhhhhhhhhh HHHHHHHHHHHHH ☻


----------



## Hylight

I'm sorry. Thank You Jose. Sir.


----------



## Hylight

LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

see i feeeel better already !


----------



## Hylight

PEACE  🕊

don't worry, i used to luve in Sicily, i get it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's court time tomorrow. I hope it will go good. I have already admitted one of the charges but there's one i don't even remember doing, let's see the evidence and what they got.
At least i get to wear my suit.
How is everyone doing here?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Hylight said:


> bla blah bla bla habla palabras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be _lonnnnnngs _to me. a mio.
> lungo



brutal tool, the perforator


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> In Brazil, almost 8 pm, I am smoking a joint wearing a leopard skin print robe slowly massaging my penis that is changing from sleepy to wake


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> brutal tool, the perforator


i squirted without it even touching me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

that's its role in the world, give pleasure


----------



## Mysterier

I promise not to turn into a hotdog and travel across the Universe tonight.


----------



## Hylight

sorry i passed out surrounded in a circle of wet,
crippling terror so i just went to sleep.
no biggie


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> that's its role in the world, give pleasure


OH I DON'T CARE 
WHATEVER 
RIGHT ON


----------



## Hylight

i care 🕊


----------



## Hylight

THANKS JOSE   🕊


----------



## w01fg4ng

The alderman rested on the bim's lowerback and as she moaned her gam's widened.


----------



## Hylight

*JOSE *


----------



## Hylight

yes way !!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

Stay away from my man hylight you slut


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> *JOSE *


----------



## Hylight

okay then, at least i can go piss now. real piss, not _squirt. _


----------



## Hylight

_LOLS_


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> that's its role in the world, give pleasure


Word


----------



## schizopath

4 blisters of antipsychotics > 40€


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> 4 blisters of antipsychotics > 40€


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> is there something more abyssal than Brazil? It is hard to imagine, over here one can find all kinds of abyssal stuff.. mainly in politics but also in the characters


Yemen, Syria, DPRK, China, Saudi Arabia...

tbph I would be *so thankful* to be in Brazil

at least by comparison, ya know?  there are worse places even w/ the covid epidemic thanks to bolsonaro

jose for Brazilian President 2024


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yemen, Syria, DPRK, China, Saudi Arabia...
> 
> tbph I would be *so thankful* to be in Brazil
> 
> at least by comparison, ya know?  there are worse places even w/ the covid epidemic thanks to bolsonaro
> 
> jose for Brazilian President 2024


Saudi Arabia is a great place. I would gladly live there.


----------



## MemphisX3

I know yall missed me

Please accept haystack macmillion as a token of my apology






Fire in the hole
Fucked yourself
Blew the whole house of cooking meth
Where we at boy
Should a hooked a left
Now we riding thru the suburbs scared to death
Cuz I ain't got no business being over here
Police behind me with an open beer
Blue light in then rear view mirror
I know yall ain't from around here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's court time tomorrow. I hope it will go good. I have already admitted one of the charges but there's one i don't even remember doing, let's see the evidence and what they got.
> At least i get to wear my suit.
> How is everyone doing here?


best of luck man

people don't rehabilitate in lock up they get worse, i am hoping you get to stay in the free world


----------



## Shady's Fox

Y'ALL GONNA DIE MAN

AM GOIN TO BE THERE SMILIN WHEN THE GURNEY TAKES YA

smokin ma green..:coffee:


----------



## MemphisX3

Haystak was declared a life long honorary member of Bluelight back in 2007 because of this song so yall be respectful of my guy


----------



## MemphisX3

Just want 1 more
But I cant turn back
Its week 4
Made it almost a month
With just a couple of Vs
And I blew some blunts
But the weed....
Ain't gonna make me OD
THAT OTHER SHIT WAS GONNA KILL ME


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> Haystak was declared a life long honorary member of Bluelight back in 2007 because of this song so yall be respectful of my guy


----------



## BK38

LORMETAZEPAM, SHOULD I POP ANOTHER EVEN THOUGH I ONLY HAVE 1 LEFT? I think no phenibut and no alcohol and no tramadol with my minor wds today has left me feeling like shiiiit. I need mah satisfaction untz untz untz Satisfaction untz untz untz satisfaction.


----------



## MemphisX3

ITT we get crunk with memphisx3 while he takes out stress on weights and lames.

Step up to get sat down


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## schizopath

Hmm, Id value it at 6 million dollars


----------



## BK38

I'll give you 20 cents, a half stick of good quality French salami and a few breath mints from a nice hotel for it.


----------



## MemphisX3

Well I was clicking at the barrel
To make sure that it was loaded
Checkin out the bullets to make sure
It wont explode this
Hand around the handle
Of my snub nose steel
I must be for real
In procedures for a kill
Stood around the corner while I cased out the bank
Busted in the door 
Hit the guard with a shank
Ran up to the counter
Pulled the gun out with the quickness 
Shot the bank teller so there wouldnt be w witness
Fled out the door with the money in my left hand
Steel in my right hand
Running like a wild man 
Ran to the hide away
Knowing they was after me
Burned all my ID
Stole a jeep Cherokee


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'll give you 20 cents, a half stick of good quality French salami and a few breath mints from a nice hotel for it.


Not sure if this was an offer for some C.H. ass but if it is have no fear....he will go for that


----------



## mal3volent

@jose ribas da silva ... I can satisfy you in ways hylight can't . Don't be tempted by her crying emojis and random images.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

I'm smoking on some killa kill
YO YEP I'm high
Gotta do it every day
WHY
THATS MY LIFESTLYE


----------



## schizopath

Damn it Im proud. My current apartment is already the best decorated and this is my first day living here


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Not sure if this was an offer for some C.H. ass but if it is have no fear....he will go for that



It was an offer for that piece of art work up there. I want to add it to my prestigious Parisian gallery for a soiree or two. I'll get the art world interested in it's mysterious and mercurial creator and it will become the talk of the town. I'll bring it to auction at Sothebys and arranged for it to be stolen at the last moment. Years later, I will have it mysteriously pop up in some unlikely place and the auction will proceed once more, only this time, with considerably more hype and will obviously be worth considerably more (I mean, why would someone steal it?). I'll use the proceeds to fund my mysterious artist's friends fondness for salami, gabapentinoids and 40s and commission ever grander works. We'll auction them off periodically in New York, London, Geneva and wherever else the art will fetch top price. We'll laugh and make merry and grow wildly and fabulously wealthy. That _sir _was the plan, not as payment for CH's ass for we shall be able to afford that many times over. This is seed money an _investment_ in the future of this brilliant artist if you will.


----------



## MemphisX3

Super rare video of memphisx3. Will be deleting for obvious reasons.

Turn shit
Dont burn shit
Fuck with whytefolkz
And get burned quick


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight

that's gangster


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> It was an offer for that piece of art work up there. I want to add it to my prestigious Parisian gallery for a soiree or two. I'll get the art world interested in it's mysterious and mercurial creator and it will become the talk of the town. I'll bring it to auction at Sothebys and arranged for it to be stolen at the last moment. Years later, I will have it mysteriously pop up in some unlikely place and the auction will proceed once more, only this time, with considerably more hype and will obviously be worth considerably more (I mean, why would someone steal it?). I'll use the proceeds to fund my mysterious artist's friends fondness for salami, gabapentinoids and 40s and commission ever grander works. We'll auction them off periodically in New York, London, Geneva and wherever else the art will fetch top price. We'll laugh and make merry and grow wildly and fabulously wealthy. That _sir _was the plan, not as payment for CH's ass for we shall be able to afford that many times over. This is seed money an _investment_ in the future of this brilliant artist if you will.


That sounds almost as gay as offering @Captain.Heroin  french salami for his american bolgna


----------



## Hylight

*"Spirit"*

Load up on guns, bring your friends
It's fun to lose and to pretend
She's over bored and self assured
Oh no, I know a dirty word

Hello, hello, hello, how low?
Hello, hello, hello!

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto
An albino
A mosquito
My libido
Yeah, hey, yay

I'm worse at what I do best
And for this gift I feel blessed
Our little group has always been
And always will until the end

Hello, hello, hello, how low?
Hello, hello, hello!

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto
An albino
A mosquito
My libido
Yeah, hey, yay

And I forget just why I taste
Oh yeah, I guess it makes me smile
I found it hard, it's hard to find
Oh well, whatever, never mind

Hello, hello, hello, how low?
Hello, hello, hello!

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto
An albino
A mosquito
My libido

A denial!
A denial!
A denial!
A denial!
A denial!
A denial!
A denial!
A denial!
*A denial*! ​


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love the 8% natty can in the corner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China
					

The new strain, scientists say, is carried by pigs but can infect humans and requires close monitoring.



					www.bbc.com
				




they made the bat flu and now they made swine flu part 2

be prepared for lots of coughs and sniffles


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China
> 
> 
> The new strain, scientists say, is carried by pigs but can infect humans and requires close monitoring.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they made the bat flu and now they made swine flu part 2
> 
> be prepared for lots of coughs and sniffles


They will make it spread on purpose. 
Many people claim things are mistakes.
I always assume they do it on purpose.
I play a game, somebody is playing bad on my team - somebody from enemy team is paying him and he's doing it on purpose. 
Chinese made the virus spread on purpose. Even if it wasn't from lab or somewhere, they couldn't just be only ones to take the big economic hit. 
If they're going down so are others.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Unleash the dragons
> 
> I did it? It will kill a lot, but not all of us. We are too many anyhoo!
> 
> I don’t think many of you understand what wizards do? We always try to make people orgasm!
> 
> It’s painless that way. Have you fucked a wizard lately? Curious curious curious?
> 
> —Wizard


Can we fuck? I'm not gay but if you're wizard you can probably do one of us quick gender transition. 
Then we have some fun!


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Done and done! Consider yourself comptrollered! Bitch, wizards are everywhere, I’m in your sleep and the sexy bitch you love. I’m insidious, and I always get what I want, regardless.
> 
> Love and peace sir or ma’am! The Wizard’s got this!
> 
> —Creek


That's sexism. Strong indepedent whomman like me doesn't need wizards. 
I'll do few false allegations against you and you can see that not even wizards are above law.
Remember that i'm the victim if i'm not believed.
You're guilty until proven even more guilty. 
Best regards - Ma'am DMW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so tired right now and kinda sad  gonna have to work on my feelings


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope and nope. INSIDIOUS


This is exactly why i never tell anyone what has happened to me.
These people doubting me.
This wizard getting away with this!
Using magic to destroy evidence!
This is making me relive the abuse you inflicted on me. 
Believe all whamen!!
Damn man, this estrogen is really starting to kick in. 
Can you turn me back? 


Captain.Heroin said:


> i am so tired right now and kinda sad  gonna have to work on my feelings


What's up? Are you OK?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yessssss he does. That little retard kid has been doing it since 1989, seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit Tourette shit hasn’t changed. I WILL BEAT U IN ANY VIDEO GAME, every time!
> 
> Luv u! See u in _Battlefield V_ douche bag
> 
> —Wizard


Fight me in League of Legends


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> It comes across as arrogant because you are so sure of your belief while making massive and sweeping generalizations as to what is "good" and what is not. You don't really substantiate that. Just saying stuff like "tax cuts are always good" does not make it so. Alongside this, statements like "I'm from Finland and even I know that" make you come across as a know-it-all and like you're calling the person you're talking to a fool or completely ignorant/unaware. I'm not really saying this out of malicious intent, really just trying to get you to recognize how that kind of combative style is never going to be conducive to a proper dialogue or debate. Also, I have to admit fault here with a stat I gave you, I was wrong about Trump only getting 23% of the popular vote, that's just the minimum number needed to win the election with the electoral college as it currently stands. Ultimately, it's the abyss and maybe I shouldn't expect reasonable debate and ofc people trolling.



I never said I'm from finland. :D Show me that post please. I have been always honest but as is seems this is not the right thing to do here. What for me is "good" could for others be bad. And I never talked about trump, show me the post if it is not already deleted by the Wizard.

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> I never said I'm from finland. :D Show me that post please. I have been always honest but as is seems this is not the right thing to do here. What for me is "good" could for others be bad. And I never talked about trump, show me the post if it is not already deleted by the Wizard.
> 
> JJ


JJ he was answering to me. Chill out sir. 
I'm from Finland, where you are from? 
How's your day? 
Best Regards - DMW


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm from Germany originally but living  in Austria since 15 years. My day is - it's in the morning, I just stood up to feed my cats, ohterwise with the lockdown I cannot wort yet and sitting at home , mostly sleeping and eating benzos. 

I'm female by the way, ma'am.

jj


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> I'm from Germany originally but living  in Austria since 15 years. My day is - it's in the morning, I just stood up to feed my cats, ohterwise with the lockdown I cannot wort yet and sitting at home , mostly sleeping and eating benzos.
> 
> I'm female by the way, ma'am.
> 
> jj


Sorry, i always forgot. I knew you were female, i just didn't pay attention. I write it subconsciously. 
I have been in Germany many times and i have german blood. 
I just did some bupre, now going to play some games. 
Best regards


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sorry, i always forgot. I knew you were female, i just didn't pay attention. I write it subconsciously.
> I have been in Germany many times and i have german blood.
> I just did some bupre, now going to play some games.
> Best regards


Have fun 

JJ


----------



## schizopath

You doing better?


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I don't wanna do you like that
Why you gotta do me like that?
'Cause I got face tats and my boots black
I don't wanna go to school, I'on like that
Everybody think I'm cool, I'on like that
Codeine by the pool while I write raps
Spend money like a fool, I'ma make it back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> You doing better?


a little

drinking feelings

buzzed


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My girls I protect constantly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every wizard has witches he protects to the very end!
> 
> —Wizard


Bro.  Bro.  Bro.

The leaf blower (if you have one).

Bro.


----------



## schizopath

May I present you; the worlds shortest song!






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> That's sexism. Strong indepedent whomman like me doesn't need wizards.
> I'll do few false allegations against you and you can see that not even wizards are above law.
> Remember that i'm the victim if i'm not believed.
> You're guilty until proven even more guilty.
> Best regards - Ma'am DMW


Ohhhh I soooo hope your court case goes well!!! Honestly, I’m using wizards pointers and under the midday sun I’m imploring the world to ensure your court case goes the way it should.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Damn.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Ohhhh I soooo hope your court case goes well!!! Honestly, I’m using wizards pointers and under the midday sun I’m imploring the world to ensure your court case goes the way it should.


The way it should? Courts don't work that way.
Anyways, he turned me back. I'm okay and the sex was good. I was just ashamed, so i tried to make it look like i didn't like it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

But she bend over when i touched her

and she crossed her legs

she said that she owns me

but she left me, i loved her

so i kissed her clavicula


----------



## jose ribas da silva

mal3volent said:


> @jose ribas da silva ... I can satisfy you in ways hylight can't . Don't be tempted by her crying emojis and random images.



I liked when I saw HER and not HIS crying emojis


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Shady's Fox said:


> But she bend over when i touched her
> 
> and she crossed her legs
> 
> she said that she owns me
> 
> but she left me, i loved her
> 
> so i kissed her clavicula



So here we are again, same time that yesterday, me and you, at that time yesterday I sent you a pic of my dick, do you want a replay?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Good news for all Brazilians out there, 3 more months of a 200 $ check because of the covid... uau $200 is kinda a lot, no? perhaps i can buy 1/3 of a gram of a fish scale cocaine in the us, even worse in Europe, since euro is more expensive than dollar here


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Luckily there are three kinds of business that never fail in Brazil: prostitution, drug trafficking, street robbery, that's why I am getting richer, making a fortune from the crisis


----------



## jose ribas da silva

prostitution: while i can I am selling my body, my main clients are old ladies, around 60, rich ones, widows, divorced, lacking sex and love, looking forward to spending their money with gifts, trips and travels

drug trafficking: the color of gold in brazil is white

street robbery: trained monkeys


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> prostitution: while i can I am selling my body, my main clients are old ladies, around 60, rich ones, widows, divorced, lacking sex and love, looking forward to spending their money with gifts, trips and travels
> 
> drug trafficking: the color of gold in brazil is white
> 
> street robbery: trained monkeys


Hard to say if this is real, psychosis or just trolling.
5/5
Abyss in nutshell.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Ohhhh I soooo hope your court case goes well!!! Honestly, I’m using wizards pointers and under the midday sun I’m imploring the world to ensure your court case goes the way it should.


You meant my real court i'm going to tomorrow? 
Are you wishing me bad luck for real?


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You meant my real court i'm going to tomorrow?
> Are you wishing me bad luck for real?


Didn’t I say I hope it goes well?


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Didn’t I say I hope it goes well?


"The way it should go" can be intrepeted in many ways.
Well, if you meant good stuff i'm glad and thankful. 
I hope the one charge is dropped, i don't even remember doing it.


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm very disappointed in all of you


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> "The way it should go" can be intrepeted in many ways.
> Well, if you meant good stuff i'm glad and thankful.
> I hope the one charge is dropped, i don't even remember doing it.


That's the way she goes
Sometimes she goes
Sometimes she doesn't 
That's just the way she goes, boys.


----------



## Mysterier

Honestly, if the teeth do not fit, you must acquit.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck, the US of fucking A elected an illiterate internet troll. As a wizard, I will destroy such trolls.
> 
> Say the magik wordz: Simsalbim bambasala dusaladim!
> 
> For @JoEhJoEh and all the Germans that like to fight and lose:



I never like to fight.

JJ


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> I liked when I saw HER and not HIS crying emojis



@mal3volent what I meant was that I didn't know @Hylight was a woman and not a man until you mentioned the pronoun "her"


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hot hot hot, u may disagree with her politics, but she is VERY good at her job (much better than Hucklefunky!)
> 
> Hucklefunky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Huckleberry is like the bitch you fuck, after you break up with Kayleigh just to get back on the horse.  Otherwise known as a slump buster


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah... Mrs. Hunkachunk (Huckabee Sanders) will let you stick it in her shitter on the first date. She insists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT fake news,
> 
> Love u babe.
> 
> —Creek


Ima start calling all my ugly fucks huckabees, that or Applebee’s bathrooms, cause she loves to fuck after a 2 for 20


----------



## Hylight

PrincessDiz said:


> Didn’t I say I hope it goes well?







_i keep trying to send hearts and i can't _*♡*
_there for you !! _


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah... Mrs. Hunkachunk (Huckabee Sanders) will let you stick it in her shitter on the first date. She insists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT fake news,
> 
> Love u babe.
> 
> —Creek


WTF this is NOT what my brain wants to see off 3 tabs. She looks all kinds of fucked up, god help her.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JackoftheWood said:


> WTF this is NOT what my brain wants to see off 3 tabs. She looks all kinds of fucked up, god help her.


Just imagine her coming onto you smelling like four lokos, hot dogs and Newport’s. To be fair I bet the Gina tight tho


----------



## JackoftheWood

FuneralFather said:


> Just imagine her coming onto you smelling like four lokos, hot dogs and Newport’s. To be fair I bet the Gina tight tho


My skins crawling already thinking about it. Definitely kills any thoughts of eating for the time being.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JackoftheWood said:


> My skins crawling already thinking about it. Definitely kills any thoughts of eating for the time being.


I need to find tabs


----------



## Jabberwocky

Will someone confirm I’m not wizard , Not to expose joehjoeh But they just messaged and I think ignored me cause they thought I was trolling them I don’t troll no one unless they fuck with me


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is for u @Mysterier.
> 
> The Chief has spoken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> 
> —Wizard


Man, are you for real? This wizard shit is fucking my head.
First i thought it was just a joke, then i thought it was role play gone too far, then i thought it was psychosis and now i'm starting to think you're actual wizard!


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah... Mrs. Hunkachunk (Huckabee Sanders) will let you stick it in *her shitter* on the first date. She insists!
> 
> Love u babe.
> 
> —Creek


This is my ideal lassie. It screams class.


----------



## SS373dOH

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Man, are you for real? This wizard shit is fucking my head.
> First i thought it was just a joke, then i thought it was role play gone too far, then i thought it was psychosis and now i'm starting to think you're actual wizard!


Never underestimate a bl username.

Fuckin I found out ghosty is actually a spirit that logs on at night.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You are protected fine sir, you have zero need to worry!
> 
> I’m working on getting you a beautiful young lady to fuck, then get pregnant, then be miserable for the rest of your life. Sorry
> 
> That’s how it works, or be in luv with a TRUE partner? This is how this workx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome,
> 
> —The Wizard


I have beatiful young lady to fuck, i'm engaged to her. 
I damn wish she doesn't get pregnant any time soon tho.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I have beatiful young lady to fuck, i'm engaged to her.
> I damn wish she doesn't get pregnant any time soon tho.


I’ll fuck her for you


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You are protected fine sir, you have zero need to worry!
> 
> I’m working on getting you a beautiful young lady to fuck, then get pregnant, then be miserable for the rest of your life. Sorry
> 
> That’s how it works, or be in luv with a TRUE partner? This is how this workx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome,
> 
> —The Wizard


I want spell sex.

Do I have to send you a lock of pubes or some?


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is for u @Mysterier.
> 
> The Chief has spoken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> 
> —Wizard



I think my ears are broken; I can't hear it. 

Should they be ringing? I don't know how to answer them.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You absolutely don’t need to send me pubes, I got it!
> 
> If you want me to do a sex spell for you, I fucking will.
> 
> *WARNING* Please remember that I’m like a genie, and this things will not turn out like you want.
> 
> Still want it? Don’t be a coward!
> 
> —Wizard


Send. Me. The. Sex.

And ill send pubes anyways, better safe than sorry.


----------



## SS373dOH

And if it's going to be demon sex, plz dont send succubus, we had an awkward breakup.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did it! I had to cut my fucking finger! It worked! All I had to do is drip blood into the thing The Witch gave me.
> 
> Awe, partnership
> 
> Your welcome,
> 
> —Wizard


Can I just let myself go and still see results ?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well I'm ever so disappointed. This is the first time I've had a trip just fizzle out on me. Now I just want it to be over for the day.


----------



## SS373dOH

JackoftheWood said:


> Well I'm ever so disappointed. This is the first time I've had a trip just fizzle out on me. Now I just want it to be over for the day.


Just be thankful it wasnt amt and you were still tripping after 12 hours.. Been there.


----------



## Jabberwocky

FuneralFather said:


> I’ll fuck her for you


Sorry, she doesn't want your little raisin. 
She told me that she has a methwhore friend who might suck you, but he'll charge double because he has to look at you. 
Also you have bad hygiene.


----------



## JackoftheWood

SS373dOH said:


> Just be thankful it wasnt amt and you were still tripping after 12 hours.. Been there.


Very true, I suppose even now lsd has been treating me kindly. Better this being the worst case than being trapped in a self perpetuating cycle of terror or something equally as awful.


----------



## BK38

I'm playing civ VI and just nuked Hiroshima for historical accuracy...def going to hell


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I'm playing civ VI and just nuked Hiroshima for historical accuracy...def going to hell


I been playing democracy 3 i been looking for new mgmt sims is it worth getting? I really want an accurate political sim in which I can destroy the world.


----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


> I been playing democracy 3 i been looking for new mgmt sims is it worth getting? I really want an accurate political sim in which I can destroy the world.


Def recommend it, it's a massive time sink though. I managed to get it free on epic games, it might still be free, you should check


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sorry, she doesn't want your little raisin.
> She told me that she has a methwhore friend who might suck you, but he'll charge double because he has to look at you.
> Also you have bad hygiene.


Tiny Jalapeño Piss Pants


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Def recommend it, it's a massive time sink though. I managed to get it free on epic games, it might still be free, you should check


I don’t know how well it will translate to console, but I’m probably going grab it on there for like 7. I’ll check for free though. I’m glad you confirmed nuclear capabilities


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Def recommend it, it's a massive time sink though. I managed to get it free on epic games, it might still be free, you should check


 
do you play tropico?


----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


> do you play tropico?



No, can't say I have.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> No, can't say I have.


Might be of some interest if you like civ.


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> I'm playing civ VI and just nuked Hiroshima for historical accuracy...def going to hell


Get Nagasaki too, if you want remain accurate.


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Get Nagasaki too, if you want remain accurate.



Think I'll wait until I've got a thermonuclear device.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

woke up
made coffee
gonna sip soon
he's thinkin of me and i'm thinkin of him [COULD THIS BE LURVE]
i'm just a sad dad in a bad dad's world cryin my heart out
i would sleep away the rest of today too if only I could


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What has the wizard been eating? Correct answers win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Creek



3 bean soup? Perhaps minestrone? The flesh of a looter that happened upon your property stew?


----------



## Mysterier

Italian Wedding.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> woke up
> made coffee
> gonna sip soon
> he's thinkin of me and i'm thinkin of him [COULD THIS BE LURVE]
> i'm just a sad dad in a bad dad's world cryin my heart out
> i would sleep away the rest of today too if only I could


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna do whatever i want today which is gonna be a total waste of summer thx covid wasting my life away

i should have just jumped off the #roofcameras to my death when covid came out because i knew it was the end of my LIFE [megasigh]

at least I have love in my life (cries)

jose tell me about how you get her 60 year old rocks off


that will cheer me up


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

only thing worth living for right now:

jose sex love and romanticism stories
wolf wisdom
mal [you are the best mal]
dwe's SHE LEFT ME FOR A TRANSMAN thread
cousinfuckingontheetorphineshot WITH GAZELLE SHIT ON MY SHOES AND ALL OVER MY BODY and the CAGED ZOO ANIMALS ARE WATCHING...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> only thing worth living for right now:
> 
> jose sex love and romanticism stories
> wolf wisdom
> mal [you are the best mal]
> dwe's SHE LEFT ME FOR A TRANSMAN thread
> cousinfuckingontheetorphineshot WITH GAZELLE SHIT ON MY SHOES AND ALL OVER MY BODY and the CAGED ZOO ANIMALS ARE WATCHING...



Wanna get greased up and wrastle?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I'm gonna pay madness to read the cousin etorphine gazelle shit extravaganza

...I STUMBLED HOME TO MY HOTEL ROOM SHIRTLESS COVERED IN GAZELLE SHIT...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Wanna get greased up and wrastle?


can I wear my gym onesie?


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Wanna get greased up and wrastle?


Yes


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> can I wear my gym onesie?



Is there any other way?


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Yes



So when are you going to come over and violate me? I need your luvin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Is there any other way?


... naked ...






but i will comply with a thin layer of penile distancing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trump supporters be like the onesie does not protect against the covid

so they wrestle in the nude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[[[GIGGLESNORTS]]]

onesies save lives

pls wear your penile distancing materials in public


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Trump supporters be like the onesie does not protect against the covid
> 
> so they wrestle in the nude



That's how they haze new white house interns iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not about protecting my dick from you guys
it's about protecting you guys from my dick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That's how they haze new white house interns iirc


Yeah I got a sweet $183,000 / yr + benefits + pension job for TRUMPTRAIN™, but I did get my ass handed to me by Kayleigh McEnany. 






She might not look strong, but she can take U down iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Instead of saying "Uncle", when you've had enough and want out you tap the ground and say "Kung Flu" and she lets you out of the chokehold.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SPONTANEOUS EJACULATION CAN TRAVEL 26 FEET IN THE AIR

6 FEET SOCIAL DISTANCING MEASURES ARE NOT ENOUGH

WEAR YOUR ONESIE


----------



## BK38

Mike Pence wears a disguise and routinely flys to Russia to watch sweaty men wrestle. He has a 2 way mirror and furiously masturbates in a dark corner. He occasionally pays a janitor to come in and hose him off with sweat they acquire from mopping the floors.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

#realmenwearonesies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Mike Pence wears a disguise and routinely flys to Russia to watch sweaty men wrestle. He has a 2 way mirror and furiously masturbates in a dark corner. He occasionally pays a janitor to come in and hose him off with sweat they acquire from mopping the floors.


ugh I need a job, how much does that Janitor make


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> #realmenwearonesies



Ever wear a romper? I don't think i could pull it off.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ugh I need a job, how much does that Janitor make



Me too buddy, me too. I need to start applying for jobs in earnest instead of just working on my website, which will take awhile for money to start coming in from anyways.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[adjusts bulge]






tbph though I would so fuck kayleigh






if she meandered in i'd walk right up to her, much to my lover's chagrin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ever wear a romper? I don't think i could pull it off.


my dick would poke right outta those

*smooches*






this doc got on tv and was talkin about people who are WARMER spreading covid more ie ppl who like to kiss and hug

UH WHO DOSENT?  I AM HUMAN WTF cold alien loveless machine beings tellin me to quit my love life HAH fat chance

the best I did was slim that pool down to 1 which HURT *tears*


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Ever wear a romper? I don't think i could pull it off.


I think you could baby!


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I think you could baby!



Thanks for the vote of confidence! I'm still not so sure. If I get one I'll model it for you haha


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence! I'm still not so sure. If I get one I'll model it for you haha


Ohhhh!! Tbh I want you in your birthday suit, it’s the only thing I wanna see you modelling!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am hard and need fucc already

sigh

i guess coffee and lunch and video games it is


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> am hard and need fucc already
> 
> sigh
> 
> i guess coffee and lunch and video games it is


If I were a sexy man I’d fuck ye!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> If I were a sexy man I’d fuck ye!


I was in a situation last year where I was very much so in love with this kid and I wanted him and just him

then had to let that stupid dream go, it was a bad dream like a nightmare

and i was mostly balanced out
i was getting there
finding my way
dealing with the traumas of life without needing him or love or a MAN in my life

then he WORMED HIS WAY BACK INTO MY HEART and it is MY FAULT I AM AN IDIOT FOR GOING THROUGH WITH IT

because I care deeply and don't care that it's all I'm getting, the sex is great................. but it lacks dignity

I have been told i can do better, that I can find "THE ONE" but the one does not exist

if he did he prolly died of the covid IIRC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you can't always get what you want
you get what you need






ps trump train uses this song and the stones are suing


----------



## schizopath

Had an quite the combo. Still feeling good.


----------



## schizopath

Good night peoples


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well I just had possibly the most cathartic, emotionally honest conversation with my best friend. I had a potentially bleak and disappointing day transformed completely into something I really didn't know I needed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Well I just had possibly the most cathartic, emotionally honest conversation with my best friend. I had a potentially bleak and disappointing day transformed completely into something I really didn't know I needed.


that sounds awesome man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have been too distraught/emotional to enjoy a solid trip and it'll probably be a while longer

the most my plebe brains can handle right now is coffee, dabs, and beer some nights but i woke up feeling good so i won't drink tonight if i can avoid


----------



## mal3volent

Think I'm going to eat pizza tonight, after getting drunk of course


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Think I'm going to eat pizza tonight, after getting drunk of course


definitely man

am gonna PM you


----------



## mal3volent

Stuffed crust pepperoni, little Caesar's. 
im splurging


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Stuffed crust pepperoni


*MMMM* that's it

that and some beers

fuck yeah


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

400 lb cousin fucking on etorphine shots #GAZELLESHIT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when TLC's Hot & Heavy goes to the Canadian zoo for an etorphine cousinfucking mixed-weight relationship re-enactment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least when 2 guys make out it looks proportionally correct iirc

this mixed weight hetero breeder 400 lb cousin loving makes me SICK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i should use clips from that thread in my signature


----------



## BK38

Crazy, I was just watching a documentary on opiates called "This drug may kill you" and it turns out someone I know who was very kind to me and my pal in rehab the first time didn't make it... She had three kids. Makes me sad. RIP Wynne Doyle.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so hungry i want to make food

but i'm like 0 fucks given at the moment

arrrr


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


> Think I'm going to eat pizza tonight, after getting drunk of course





mal3volent said:


> Stuffed crust pepperoni, little Caesar's.
> im splurging



For fuck's sake mal, quit splurging on little caesars while you stuff their crusts, it's the lowest of the low and there's no excuse.  It's almost like you're one of those demonic elites or something that C2C was always on about!   All this time, Pizzagate was real and you're obviously friends with Killary and Bill and you''re probably the one who killed Epstein you sick pedo fuck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pizzas are racist


----------



## BK38

All this pizza talk got me kinda in the mood for something cheesy and bready. I've got bread, cheese and an oven. I'ma make a toastie. It's 4:34am. What is my life?


----------



## schizopath

FUCK YES, Im finally gonna be able to taste speedball


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am makin dinner and listening to death metal


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> For fuck's sake mal, quit splurging on little caesars while you stuff their crusts, it's the lowest of the low and there's no excuse.  It's almost like you're one of those demonic elites or something that C2C was always on about!   All this time, Pizzagate was real and you're obviously friends with Killary and Bill and you''re probably the one who killed Epstein you sick pedo fuck.


 Xork omg I need some of that whatever you are on. That's outrageous. O what is that S !! 
ROTF2.


----------



## Hylight

*THE BEAST 



*


----------



## Hylight

mal3volent said:


> Think I'm going to eat pizza tonight, after getting drunk of course


wow you're great ! hunny bunny.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

came
he all like what about 2nd fucc
and i spun him


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Trippin balls over here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Trippin balls over here


how is your trip going?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Today I have woken up wanting to mistreat someone, any masochist at the abyss? 

I suppose, being the abyss, there will be plenty of them


----------



## jose ribas da silva

In portuguese, if you are a masochist in life, we can say that "você está dando sopa", which means, basically, you're available for flies like an abandoned soup!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I can lick you and shit on you after, because I am a fly, disgusting fly rubbing its paws


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well guys, my court shit is over. Good job me! 


Captain.Heroin said:


> Trump supporters be like the onesie does not protect against the covid
> 
> so they wrestle in the nude


This is pretty ironic comment concidering the politics of the rioters/protesters.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I land on shit for pleasure


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> I land on shit for pleasure



I need to wallow in the mud to remember that I am alive, that's the reason


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was in a situation last year where I was very much so in love with this kid and I wanted him and just him
> 
> then had to let that stupid dream go, it was a bad dream like a nightmare
> 
> and i was mostly balanced out
> i was getting there
> finding my way
> dealing with the traumas of life without needing him or love or a MAN in my life
> 
> then he WORMED HIS WAY BACK INTO MY HEART and it is MY FAULT I AM AN IDIOT FOR GOING THROUGH WITH IT
> 
> because I care deeply and don't care that it's all I'm getting, the sex is great................. but it lacks dignity
> 
> I have been told i can do better, that I can find "THE ONE" but the one does not exist
> 
> if he did he prolly died of the covid IIRC


"You can do so much better" is a comment bitter friends tell you when you have good relationship and they don't. 
Sex lacking dignity? Details please. 
Man of your dreams exists only in your dreams. Learning to live with someone despite your differences and having mutual respect, finding each other exiting after many years and having the spark not go away is all i want. Also, no nagging.


----------



## MemphisX3

So 2 restaraunts in my area have had to shut down indefinitely due to an employee catching covid and I have been cracking up at all of the facebook posts that are

1. Down playing it. The restaraunt said that the employee didnt enter the kitchen and if you have ever worked at a restaraunt you know that is next to impossible no matter what position you hold. 

2. Being surprised at the new spikes in cases after acting like entitled brats and demanding that restaraunts and bars open earlier than suggested.

3. STILL NOT WEARING MASKS AROUND TOWN. 

4. Being angry that our local government is FINALLY starting to enforce social distancing and masks in stores etc. One restaraunt owner is legit balking in the face of the mayor after 5 separate warnings and is most likely going to lose his liquor license which will, in turn, close his establishment for sure. 

Fuh.king idiots.


Also BLM effectively protested outside of 2 extremely high class/elite/exclusive restaraunts and 2 of the main owners were forced out of the business.....and out of town.

Fuck this good ol' boy system they got down here.


----------



## MemphisX3

Its baffling how out of touch with reality some people are man


----------



## MemphisX3

Also funny: dude from a very wealthy suburb was caught on camera berating a BLM protester and had the balss to flash his business card in front of the camera. He owns a financial consulting group. He went viral. BLM showed up smack dab in the middle of his office parking lot AND his house.

I dont know about other cities but I dont think it is wise to voice opposition to a primarily black agenda when the city you live in is 70-80% African american. 

Dude was obviously drunk af and also was driving but that whiskey is gonna cost him some $mils


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Its baffling how out of touch with reality some people are man


we see how people feel when them unemployment checks stop coming in. the clock is ticking and the benefits are running out.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> we see how people feel when them unemployment checks stop coming in. the clock is ticking and the benefits are running out.


Yea, I understand all that. I'm one of those people that's going to have to face the music in a few weeks. 

If they dont do something about that situation it will be one hard hit. You got millions of people about to run out of benefits and their employers cant/wont have them back. My guess is that there will be a last minute extension on those covid payments. 

You think BLM riots are bad wait until you snatch food from 10s of millions of people's tables. 

Letting those payments run out or at the very least taper off will be an absolute shit show and a guarantee brand new american crisis. Same with the eviction shit going on right now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Yea, I understand all that. I'm one of those people that's going to have to face the music in a few weeks.
> 
> If they dont do something about that situation it will be one hard hit. You got millions of people about to run out of benefits and their employers cant/wont have them back. My guess is that there will be a last minute extension on those covid payments.
> 
> You think BLM riots are bad wait until you snatch food from 10s of millions of people's tables.
> 
> Letting those payments run out or at the very least taper off will be an absolute shit show and a guarantee brand new american crisis. Same with the eviction shit going on right now.


i think things are going to get worse and not better. shit probably gonna get real ugly in the next couple of months. bad moon rising.


----------



## schizopath

I fucking hate how stupid some junkies are. Fucking pathetic. Now multiple people owe me multiple things and shit. Ughh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> I fucking hate how stupid some junkies are. Fucking pathetic. Now multiple people owe me multiple things and shit. Ughh.


At fault is not the snake
But the man who invited him into his home and expected the snake to act as a lamb.


Or something along those lines...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Mysterier

He can't eat cheese, but he _CAN_ see it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> "You can do so much better" is a comment bitter friends tell you when you have good relationship and they don't.
> Sex lacking dignity? Details please.
> Man of your dreams exists only in your dreams. Learning to live with someone despite your differences and having mutual respect, finding each other exiting after many years and having the spark not go away is all i want. Also, no nagging.


I probably can do better though, I'm just stuck on LOVE mode. 

Being with someone who just wants sex with you, but you want more, feels undignified to me.  Just my perception.  

I am unsure.


----------



## BK38

I am le tired. I drank a bottle of wine and I felt like shit the whole time. Still do. That lethargic and I'm slightly achey feel. I did a week of no phenibut and took some yesterday and it was awesome. go go go. But now I am slow slow slow. Fuckity fuckity fuck. Tmrw will be another phenibut and tramadol day, so that'll be nice.


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Fire&Water

Get some real durgs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> @Captain.Heroin


very nice

am gonna try to relax and think about butts

and kayleigh mcenany getting railed on the soft Presidential Blue shag of a room in the White House by a MAGAbro (... or madness...)

that last one is a really decent image tbph


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I probably can do better though, I'm just stuck on LOVE mode.
> 
> Being with someone who just wants sex with you, but you want more, feels undignified to me.  Just my perception.
> 
> I am unsure.


Well if that's the case i think you should aim for better.
However many people who are bitter tell this shit to each other. 
I knew this girl whose friend told her to break up and cheat "You can do better" and when she did break up the friend went with the girls boyfriend. Super crook.


----------



## BK38

I 





Fire&Water said:


> Get some real durgs



I miss real droogz


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> I
> 
> I miss real droogz



I was planning on stopping hard drugs today but got caught in a drug deal with an LA king. Welp.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I was planning on stopping hard drugs today but got caught in a drug deal with an LA king. Welp.



Uh oh, how'd you manage that vato?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Uh oh, how'd you manage that vato?



A mutual friend introduced me and opened his big mouth about my source. I could say no but the addict in me thinks its a good idea.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> A mutual friend introduced me and opened his big mouth about my source. I could say no but the addict in me thinks its a good idea.



I dunno, your call. I wouldn't deal with a random personally.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i slept for 8 hours then another six and i'm still tired


----------



## w01fg4ng

Florida is about to go from sparklers only to all you can eat fireworks, but only on July 4, Dec 31 and Jan 1.  Fully legal for 3 days only.

So, July 3rd will look like this:






And July 4th is going to look like this:






I really don't know if 2021 is ever going to happen.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Florida is about to go from sparklers only to all you can eat fireworks, but only on July 4, Dec 31 and Jan 1.  Fully legal for 3 days only.
> 
> So, July 3rd will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And July 4th is going to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know if 2021 is ever going to happen.


so much air pollution


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am addicted to his love, to the sex
gonna die out like a tragic t. rex
i can't go a day without the bang, without the nut
every day without him is another day waking up in the rut
a gutter made of my own terrible decisions, indecisiveness
when i leave the world behind i won't miss any of this
sick of the desire, sick of the chase
sick of living in a world without a place


----------



## Captain.Heroin

none of u guys know my pain, FUCC you all

I am gonna write a love song, I WANNA BE UNCOOl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am gonna have fun tonight

lmk when the riots happen part II so i can raid a pharmacy

need them bzds


----------



## BK38

When you wake up early just so you can do drugs. It's a mood.


----------



## DopeM

Fell asleep in boulder 
Woke up with a toothache in Moab

It's time for drugs


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning my blue friends. How is everyone doing so far. I have some gardening lined up for just now. Whats everyone else up to or doing?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

We in winter now, just cold and miserable. But a lot of winter veggies to grow at least.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@The Wizard of the Creek looks like a beautiful place, mind me asking where it is or what province?


----------



## BK38

Coffeeshroom said:


> @The Wizard of the Creek looks like a beautiful place, mind me asking where it is or what province?



He lives in Ohio and sexually identifies as a Hobbit


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well my team for the garden is here. so i best get going


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i wanna write a LOVE song


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> It's time for drugs


A+ 10/10 would bang


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'M GONNA MAKE U LOVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEE
I'M GONNA MAKE U LOVE ME
that feel when he admits his rolodex is >1

yea well mine is too i just wasn't flippin` thru like a THOT

BABY WE'RE ALL BORN UGLY

...

I WANNA BE UNCOOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when wizard and cool peeps et. al are like why does ch not get it yet

and he dives off a cliff

brb world


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he said not many tho and maybe that means 1

he only come over for me

i don't think he gettin 2nds cuz tight

iirc


----------



## BK38

@schizopath 
I made you a .gif


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You gif makin’ son-a-bitch, I want one too (if you have time)?
> 
> You are doing the Lords werk young man!
> 
> —Wizard



Just for you! I thought it might help you with your growing collection.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The farm is in southwestern Ohio (greater Cincinnati) and it is beautiful here. Hot and humid with zero breeze, and fucking miserable, but plants really love it and grow really well here. I have heard/tell that cannabis grows really well in this climate, but I wouldn’t know anything about that, of course.
> 
> I was raised on my farm since I was 6 till now, and I have earned my title as ‘The Wizard of the Creek’ as a 41 y/o grey haired/bearded man. I have been and lived around the world (Navy brat) most of my life, always calling this land my home!
> 
> The creek (as seen yesterday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


i would love to grow some landrace strains there and see the outcome


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@Captain.Heroin hey bud hope all is good. things seems a bit crazy or maybe im misreading it, You Okay?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@The Wizard of the Creek  well only way to find out is to grow i guess, but illegal where you are so that can become a problem but if you can hide your grow then i think you can have some fun in the future with experimenting and so on with cannabis.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> @schizopath
> I made you a .gif


----------



## schizopath

Hot damn, Star Wars The Fallen Order is a great game


----------



## Coffeeshroom

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ooh ooh ooh, I just heard that college kids in Alabama are throwing COVID parties with cash prizes for whoever contracts the virus. Wizard’s werk is never done. Any suggestions about how I should handle this? I was thinking of giving them fart cancer or dick pox, but those just seem too lame for those assholes.
> 
> Watcha think ‘ole wizard should do to them folks? Any and all suggestions will be considered!
> 
> —Creeeek


clhorine bombs in a bucket of shit. sure that will disperse the crowd lol


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> so much air pollution


I had to do a quick google search but holy fuck you are right.  That's pretty crazy.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Fell asleep in boulder
> Woke up with a toothache in Moab
> 
> It's time for drugs


That road trip through I-70 is some seriously beautiful stuff.  Too bad you missed it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bump.


----------



## MemphisX3

Mah mah mah
Mah fy ah
Ah
Ah
Ah
Mahmahmahmahfyahahahah
Mah 
Mah
Mah
Mahfyah


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Bump.


Bust in with that .45
Make them bitches back it up
See em riding on them thangs
Make em Jack it up
Heard they got that product mayne 
Make them bitches bag it up
Finally got that money mayne 
Boy I gotta sack it up


----------



## MemphisX3

Lyrics off but I dont care because


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## schizopath

Schizopath when he flips a k in a week without breaking a sweat





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## MemphisX3

She is going to give up dirt on Trump and GOP at the very least. I can not fucking wait to see who/what she gives up


----------



## schizopath

FUCK YES! (INB4 SHES DEAD IN 2 DAYS)


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


>


No matter how many old school three Six songs you post, you're still not cool.

Kthx


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Schizopath when he flips a k in a week without breaking a sweat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Dude wut


----------



## Shady's Fox

Help homeless, people! They're still people, don't label'em.


----------



## schizopath

Dog days are over


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> FUCK YES! (INB4 SHES DEAD IN 2 DAYS)



I wonder if she's gonna get suicided, probably. Or maybe some kind of bullshit immunity deal where she says she was forced to do that fucked up shit by Epstein. I think Trump getting implicated would be my wet dream.


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> none of u guys know my pain, FUCC you all
> 
> I am gonna write a love song, I WANNA BE UNCOOl


Trust me Cap, whether you chose or believe me or not, I know. Losing a loved one or a loved many and everything you have built over 15 years? Yeah. So, with all due respect, and believe I have a lot of respect for you having read hundreds of your posts & due to your LEGEND status here...


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve spent some time just outside of Cape Town when I was doing my mission work there! All I can say is the climate is interesting and I learned a lot about Santeria. Very pretty country there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Only place in ZA worth visiting IMO. Cape Town (especially the wine farms), the Kruger National Park and the Wild Coast. Gauteng is a shithole


----------



## empeebee

Interesting information...

South Africa was one of the few places on the planet that actually appreciated Rodriguez.

Listen to this...



... did ya get it? No? "Silver magic ships you carry. Jumpers, coke, sweet Mary Jane"

Like it? Watch 'Searching for Sugarman' - https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2125608/

Really ironic that the building the record shop is in is where my company's head-office was... Fucking LoL IRONY!!! 




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh FUKIT.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

empeebee said:


> Only place in ZA worth visiting IMO. Cape Town (especially the wine farms), the Kruger National Park and the Wild Coast. Gauteng is a shithole


Well I live in KZN and a very pretty part of it

Gauteng does suck big time


----------



## empeebee

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Theoretically, it works very very well here, but the plants should have been planted the day after the last frost in spring here in Ohio, again theoretically.
> 
> I’ve heard legends of football sized flowers from cannabis plants grown ‘round here? Just legends I guess  No way to know really?
> 
> —Wizard


Like they say, sometimes you can't see the trees for the _'bis_ woods and you seem to have a lot of woods around there...


----------



## empeebee

Coffeeshroom said:


> clhorine bombs in a bucket of shit. sure that will disperse the crowd lol


Jenkem IIRC


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> That road trip through I-70 is some seriously beautiful stuff.  Too bad you missed it.



Was mostly floating above the car in mxe haze but it was pretty from there too.

Glenwood canyon definitely the coolest shit we've driven through yet.

Boulder always up there but I've been before.

First time camping in the Rockies was cool af though


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Was mostly floating above the car in mxe haze but it was pretty from there too.
> 
> Glenwood canyon definitely the coolest shit we've driven through yet.
> 
> Boulder always up there but I've been before.
> 
> First time camping in the Rockies was cool af though


Nice.  If you get a chance to do a similar road trip in the fall when the aspens turn color it's even more spectacular.  That area is awesome year round though.


----------



## DopeM

Certainly have plans on returning

Kid is eating up camping


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> Nice.  If you get a chance to do a similar road trip in the fall when the aspens turn color it's even more spectacular.  That area is awesome year round though.


Any heady camping suggestions near Moab?  Arches is closed


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Any heady camping suggestions near Moab?  Arches is closed


Goblin Valley State Park

There's campgrounds in the state park from what I remember and the park is basically a bunch of mushroom shaped rocks, a great place to eat mushies 

Easily one of my favorite places in Utah.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> @Captain.Heroin hey bud hope all is good. things seems a bit crazy or maybe im misreading it, You Okay?


things are crazy but ok I guess

ups and downs like always


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I had to do a quick google search but holy fuck you are right.  That's pretty crazy.



i'm all for freedom but what about my rights to have clean air to breathe

and the liberals here love ASSploding fireworks

and they think public education works *SNICKERS*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> Trust me Cap, whether you chose or believe me or not, I know. Losing a loved one or a loved many and everything you have built over 15 years? Yeah. So, with all due respect, and believe I have a lot of respect for you having read hundreds of your posts & due to your LEGEND status here... FUCC YOU!!!


ok well maybe you know my pain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dopeM livin' the life
maxwell gonna die in jail cuz of a bedsheet noose (naturally it was the covid)










gonna dab and try to think about butts and stuff of that nature


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BUTTfailure

it's not so much that I'm envious or jealous of him I JUST DON'T WANT TO BE IN LOVE ANY MORE ALRIGHT GOD DAMN IT

I just want to forget about liking ppl and stop loving myself so I can discard my human shell ALRIGHT IS THAT TOO MUCH TO FUCKING ASK FOR

is that like TOO MUCH TO ASK SANTA FOR god damn

I can't help but think I USED TO NOT CARE, I USED TO BE A SHALLOW CALLOUS DRUG USER AND NOW I'M SOBER AND GROWING THESE FUCKING [censored] HEARTSTRINGS AGAIN FOR ANOTHER GUY [ewwww, feelings...] *cringe*

I have to keep waking up to reality and realizing I can do better every day until I choose to try for that and fail at it or just give up all together

I would have an easier time if I didn't NEED FUCC like so much


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JOSE WHERE ARE YOU BRO

I need advice on how to cut out the heart strings

ghost& said to just beat him up but I think that's immoral BUT NO JUDGMENTS ON ANY OF YOU DOGGOS ya'll live ur lives 

fucc me how do I get out of this

if I didn't care about the extant reality I would just off myself now WHY DO I CARE WHY DO I FUCKING CARE SOMEONE TELL ME WHY AHHHHHHHHHHH

this is when I should take meds and calm TF down but that doesn't work when CHINA TOO MY BENZOS AND RELEASED COVID TO US ALL FUCK YOU CHINA WAR ON CHINA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I should probably just fuck a few 60 year old grandmas, get a joint checking acct or two and fuck for the funds

i fucking HATE being me, fuck me, fuck my life, fuck love
die [bleep]. diaf pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I was worth my weight in sawdust I would at least be able to get a sugar daddy

but gay ppl die before they get old, evidenced by a phenomenal lack of older gays (drug overdose, AIDS, suicide, does it matter?  fuck life fuck love) 

so now I am gonna have to grandma it up

I wonder if their skin wrinkles jiggle a lot when their legs are in the air and trembling


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CANNOT GET OVER THE FACT HE SAID HE DOESN'T HAVE 'MANY' PPL like you can't say it's not just me but maybe you are just making urself seem more important WHO CARES I don't even want sex w/ other ppl ughhh

he's such a manslut and it takes a real whore to upstage my manslut level


----------



## Captain.Heroin

also he basically broke my heart so i am totally entitled to have all the flavors at baskin robbins

mexican vanilla is not enough for this cowboy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna think about suicide until the alcohol kicks in then I'll be OK with all of this shit I promise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i used my dick to get into this situation maybe i can fuck my way out of this situation

WHY DOES THE HATEFUCK MAKE ME LOVE HIM MORE

*truegheybedroomconfessionals* sometimes he hits me pretty hard because we'll be drunk and i'll be fucking hard and he gets this look in his eyes like NO and instead of saying words or pushing me off he starts hitting me as hard as he can...i don't care, it isn't a deterrent and i stay hard and just keep fucking after i get him to snap out of it

@jose ribas da silva 

do 60 year old women put up much of a fight?  just curious TTYTT, don't think I can manwhore myself out like jose

jose is like... ass with class

i'm just an ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think we coincidentally ruined sex for each other.  he might like being a whore but he has admitted to me the sex is basically the best with me, why he comes over every night

it's like if I can snort heroin i'm not gonna go out of my way for a percocet

and most ppl are just percocets to me

this is the worst most dejected lonely life i could imagine and it makes me deeply suicidal when i realize the depths of depravity being suctioned around me like a blowjob from satan in the depths of hell


----------



## Captain.Heroin

then again he did share w/ me one of his exes leaving him without qualms or reserves after years for someone else really broke his heart so i can preemtpive pussy strike his ass if i need to

i have always held upper hands in relationships mostly because 0 fucks given and rich inner world and ppl need that DADDY validation that I don't require

then again I'm totally taking advantage of him in that way - DOES THIS MAKE ME A BAD PERSON probably DO I DESERVE EVERYTHING I AM RECEIVING yes DO I NEED TO  STFU yes WILL I yes when the alcohol works


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if CAPTAIN was someone else

CH UR BEING LITTLE BITCH WHERE ARE UR BALLS BRO
man up and LEAVE his ho ass
you don't need a 1 on 1 YOU NEED A NEW MAN IN UR LIFE
fucking COME ON bro
dry up ur PITY PARTY TEARS with a BOUNTY SUPER PICKER UPPER paper towel, resell some toilet paper, get your stack of $$$ and go get a younger thinner thing and make him supe jelly
he's a poseur who uses traditional social media THEFUCC you care about how he feels/what he wants
UGH CH is such dumbass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not like we're using labels or words on this phenomena it's just like we're ignoring it, like trump is covid

i should just pretend like he doesn't exist

2 days ago he hit me up first and i knew he wanted that D and he was cumming like a race horse last night for it ugh i should just know he likes it and he is just playing with my feelings because he is a callous bitch

if he had anyone else he wouldn't be over here nightly he'd switch it up more

i do not want this life anymore pls let me cash out @ the casino, i have that slot machine paper slip to trade in for my soul/karma points pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am beginning to realize i only care because the rest of my life is a massive fuckupfailure rightnow [BUTTFAILURE]

and if i didn't have a pile of corpses haunting my mind (so many lost loved ones in 2019, then illnesses, covid, fun fun fun)

u know what cpt stop caring

get drunk

blast bad pop music


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GOTTA MAKE MY MIND UP WHICH DRUGS DO I TAKEEEEEE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the hatred will pass
it will stop
i will stop caring
the incapacitating dizziness and blacking out sensation will overtake me
and all of the nonsense, the extant reality
will fade into the noise
none of this really matters
death mattered and i neglected it for so long
life is my coffin and it's time to close the lid


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have thoroughly upset my love interest at least several times

i think he's womanly and has girly feelings though but maybe i have already won the game

and it feels like a loss because i have issues

so i just need alcohol to feel like a winner

THAT'S OK ISN'T IT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when I die

burn my corpse in the middle of the street

or load it into a missile and launch it into an IRS building

and then have a funeral procession with sexy ladies crawling on my koffin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why so many old ppl in dark drab clothes @ funeral

i want strippers and plates of powder drugs to be snorted @ funerals

make funerals great again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY TASTE IN MUSIC AND MEN IS BETTER THAN HIS
why do I care
I swear I am so close to buying a gun and blowing my brains out
they say not my president, they're in denial
NOTMYLIFE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

death is a beautiful woman
the last woman i need to fuck
I want the black widow death fuck spider to kill me and eat my corpse after my ejaculation
because i'm fat
is that so much to fucking ask for


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"Cap u have 2 page mental meltdown r u ok"
no no im not 

*lights self on fire*

oh fuck i'm so fat yet not flammable #buttfailure


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i tried to drown myself
but i'm so fat i just floated up to the surface


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i tried to hang myself
too fat; neck fat prevents asphyxia via strangulation because enough fat for rope to displace if u can believe it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i tried to blow my brains out
but my fat fingers won't fit in the trigger


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so fat i tried to jump out a window of a tall building

too fat; don't fit out the window


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The shrill cries of a baby continue to echo in the temporal chamber of your coffin.  WHY DO PEOPLE LIKE CHILDREN.  Why do they like living and not dying?  Am I not but a screaming ball of fat and skin, waiting to grow up and shrivel like a raisin of time, desiccated by the dry air and indifference of others?  We are all corpses in the making.  An illusion of dust and air before its disintegration point. 

Tears of joy in the hospital.  Tears of anguish and despair in the graveyard.  Did you get to enjoy the trip?  Was it too intense? 

WHY DO PEOPLE LIKE EACH OTHER.  Power is an illusion.  Life is an illusion.  We're all death in action.  Dying in disgrace.  What do you want, why do you want it?  Why want at all?  There is no dignity in death.  There is no dignity to life.  my continued existence is worse than death yet i still live on  All excerpts from the remains of the dead western culture indicate that life is the common secular lie.  I have yet to read a convincing argument why life is meaningful or worthwhile.  My continued existence is a testament to the affirmation that life does not matter.  I am an impermanent incomplete desecration of life and I don't wish to see the meaningless end. 

WHY DO I CARE ABOUT ONE PERSON.  I do not.  I think I have experienced so much sexual joy with them that I have convinced myself that I do and I really do not and need to shake the delusion. 

I felt the ultimate despair watching lifeforms more worthy than any human face down due to the plague.  It crushed my soul.  I wish with all my heart that we could just leave this world behind... rise like two angels in the night, and magically... disappear.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It'll be alright.

What you smoking tonight?

I just roasted a lil bone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> It'll be alright.
> 
> What you smoking tonight?
> 
> I just roasted a lil bone.


dabs

am tired of living life

THIS IS THE LIFE I CHOSE because I'm not shooting meth

and haven't for a long time

and the depression comes back and I have nothing to change my stubborn suicidal mind [am pretty sure w/o my family i'd have ended it already not even love would have stopped me at this point...]

that's why as much as I was like U DON'T HAVE TO BRO i was 100% understanding of your desire to use and am not gonna tell you you're WRONG for it, that's something you determine for yourself etc. and I  you just the same

i think if i was stupid or dumb or not caring this wouldn't matter but too many thoughts and i can't stifle like JUST ONE OR TWO of them with drugs right now... not able to (like because of my stubborn self not letting me use i guess, literally nothing is stopping me)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have realized 1/2 of my issue is dealing w/ personal losses and the grief is causing me to not be well mentally and i have to get past it, i do get that...

i just need my meds and i'll be ok i am sure


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*notes for captain heroine
you're mentally sick bro rob a pharmacy for some bzd's ok
and then chill the fuck out bro you're gonna be ok you're acting like the covid patients when they go on the ventilator UR FINE*
you're gonna get to hatefuck tonight and it'll be hot
just fucking CHILL bro

i tried date raping myself but i'm too fat


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah this is life.

Not always the most comfortable.



EDIT: Lol fuck yes to your last post.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i need another beer.... 1 isn't enough

i was too drunk last night and FUCC'd like rock star but did not cum and I had him close to the point of blacking out from how good it was he literally went "ok... you win..." LUL


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Haha, you're the fucking captain.

 sex


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah this is life.
> 
> Not always the most comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Lol fuck yes to your last post.


you handle your shit well man

I wish I wasn't this immature about fucking LOVE and shit like that

how lame EWW but it's true.  I shouldn't care.  

i think the alcohol is setting in

i feel about 5 years younger which is A+ right now


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude you know i love love.

I'm just not used to doing it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Haha, you're the fucking captain.
> 
> sex


yea like 1 hour 15 mins of sex last night wasn't enough wtf

when I was on my MEDS I wasn't this horned up

if this is NATURAL I need to find a latina and make a family while this NATURE shit is working because fuck... man... why do i look at girls on the street sometimes

i can't help it

i'm not always into staring at guys sometimes if it looks good but mostly there's hottie latinas in shorts out there with nice asses and i can't help it and girls flirt w/ me a lot 

I HAVE CONVINCED MYSELF THIS IS THE BEST WAY TO GET BACK AT HIM FOR MY HEARTSTRINGS; FUCK A CHICK

i am gonna call it OPERATION: VAGINA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Dude you know i love love.
> 
> I'm just not used to doing it.


oh god you have no idea how badly I wish I wasn't in love

BE THANKFUL you are into you and your life and being single or not having the heart strings, or whatever "before" was like for me

I can't put words to it

it was just BETTER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i might as well live life up these next few months before i die

dopeM knows how to have a good time

why I can't just tap into his KARMIC THERMAL and fly like the wind to success and happiness is unbeknownst to me

all part of determinism i guess, puritanical xtian style i am bound to go to hell

*my continued existence is worse than death yet i still live on
notes to ch
listen to ur fuckin record bro
get over ur shite ok drink moar*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

your post went over my head

That was hot though - not tryna flirt.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I'm sure lurkers wanna know more about, Cap. Let's have a camp fire story, tell us how was your childhood

how u became da captaina heroina


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think i need another beer.... 1 isn't enough
> 
> i was too drunk last night and FUCC'd like rock star but did not cum and I had him close to the point of blacking out from how good it was he literally went "ok... you win..." LUL


gives new meaning to


----------



## Shady's Fox

captain pissed himself.. hidin in his little corner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I'm sure lurkers wanna know more about, Cap. Let's have a camp fire story, tell us how was your childhood
> 
> how u became da captaina heroina


i had a good childhood with a very loving family who are too good for the likes of me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Since you ask me, 60 years old ladies are nice, they need some external source of lubrication but apart from it, it is ok, as they're rich, they take care of the beauty, etc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> captain pissed himself.. hidin in his little corner


i had to piss and am havin' a meal

every now and then i'm sippin a beer and thinkin about butts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Since you ask me, 60 years old ladies are nice man, they need some external source of lubrication but apart from it, it is ok, as they're rich, they take care of the beauty, etc.


yea so i fuck asses am used to external lube

i think i'm in

sign me up

i need a sugar momma


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea so i fuck asses am used to external lube
> 
> i think i'm in
> 
> sign me up
> 
> i need a sugar momma



One thing I have noticed is that they act like children sometimes, I mean, as the time goes by and the solitude persists they get discouraged concerning the aspects of relationships in life. But then suddenly they meet a guy, sexual but romantic, life seems good again and they start to act on the basis of a constant dazzle


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> One thing I have noticed is that they act like children sometimes, I mean, as the time goes by and the solitude persists they get discouraged concerning the aspects of relationships in life. But then suddenly they meet a guy, sexual but romantic, life seems to be good again and they start to act on the basis of a constant dazzle


every gay man in america acts like a child
all of us, every single one

i bet you most US 60 year old women are social distancing cuz of the covid though

when that vaccine comes out i'mma make my MONEY


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> they start to act on the basis of a constant dazzle



That's when I gain my money, because this is a job you know


----------



## Shady's Fox

I know you're trying, Cap, I see it we all do but you force your hand too much. Try and be natural and come out with something like... ''Yeah, I am no church door, I know I don't have charisma and I work on it'' can you please fuckers and say that pls because it's common sense, can you pls fuckers learn me to bla bla. Yes and no, depends. We all make mistakes, man. Ok


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> every gay man in america acts like a child
> all of us, every single one
> 
> i bet you most US 60 year old women are social distancing cuz of the covid though
> 
> when that vaccine comes out i'mma make my MONEY



gays have the conflict of being man but woman simultaneously, I mean, sometimes they are fragile like menstruated woman.. because they feel they are one and they need someone to take care of them, buy chocolates etc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> That's when I gain my money, because this is a job you know


jose you are my favorite source of worldly sexual wisdom 

i appreciate you for who you are and I hope your day is going well


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> buy chocolates etc


believe it or not i have done this

beers get the pants off quicker IIRC

but thank you for advice i will have chocolates soon too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I know you're trying, Cap, I see it we all do but you force your hand too much. Try and be natural and come out with something like... ''Yeah, I am no church door, I know I don't have charisma and I work on it'' can you please fuckers and say that pls because it's common sense, can you pls fuckers learn me to bla bla. Yes and no, depends. We all make mistakes, man. Ok


I have some charisma.  Not like a Spaniard but you know.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> That's when I gain my money, because this is a job you know



I will be sincere, If i can go out, being a company, to dinner in fancy restaurants, driving a Porsche, going to resorts on paradisaical beaches, wearing expensive clothes bought with care and love, selling overpriced cocaine, drinking champagne, I don't care, I love it, I don't care about wrinkles or lack of lubrication


----------



## Shady's Fox

*head shrugg*

I was looking to answer some harm-reduction questions but we ain't got so much activity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I will be sincere, If i can go out, being a company, to dinner in fancy restaurants, driving a Porsche, going to resorts on paradisaical beaches, wearing expensive clothes bought with care and love, selling overpriced cocaine, drinking champagne, I don't care, I love it, I don't care about wrinkles or lack of lubrication


living the dream.... so awesome

I am meanwhile not as high class.  Sometimes all I need is a trip to the taco truck and I'm good to fuck.  

I'm going to rest in bed and think about butts... again.  I really want butt tonight.  Bring me whiskey when I'm thirsty and reefer when I want to get high


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> I will be sincere, If i can go out, being a company, to dinner in fancy restaurants, driving a Porsche, going to resorts on paradisaical beaches, wearing expensive clothes bought with care and love, selling overpriced cocaine, drinking champagne, I don't care, I love it, I don't care about wrinkles or lack of lubrication



if a trip to europe is at stake, I can go to 70 years


----------



## jose ribas da silva

70 years, a large heritage and fish scale, a dangerous combination


----------



## Shady's Fox

WE NEED JONES BACK AND WE NEED MORE ALIENS TALK


----------



## Coffeeshroom

empeebee said:


> Jenkem IIRC


no jenkem just 2 household product that you can actually comsume, not harmful mixed with some HTH. never heard of a jenkem varient but will look it up too. thanks  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> if a trip to europe is at stake, I can go to 70 years


Damn.  Maybe when I'm closer to those #'s I'll start lowering my standards.  LOL.  

Fuck man that sounds awesome.  Living the life.  

I wish I could do that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if i'm still alive by 70 i'll probably be fucking a 70 year old

what's there to lose

i think I'm starting to see the world JOSE style

*SIGH* but I'm so in LURVE and i hate this love feeling it is the worst

i want to rest but am too #woke for that

fucked 3x tonight, came 2x, was hot


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Damn.  Maybe when I'm closer to those #'s I'll start lowering my standards.  LOL.
> 
> Fuck man that sounds awesome.  Living the life.
> 
> I wish I could do that.



That's the opposite man, I am not living the dream or "the life", I am struggling to survive by using of knavery


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Brazilians are not allowed to dream, that's beyond our expectations.


----------



## schizopath

This week has had more drama than last month did. Iirc benzos and shit.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

So it turned out I dont get psychotic at all if Im under influence of other drugs when smoking weed


----------



## Mysterier

November 2, 2000, was the last time all humans were on the planet together. Since then, at least one person has remained on the International Space Station. 

Also, since that time, Mark Gormley's power stance has kept California from falling into the ocean, with one foot on each side of the fault line.


----------



## Coxenormous

I love this guy


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Captain.Heroin said:


> how is your trip going?


It was longer than expected. But thoroughly enjoyable and feel a newfound perspective. I was tripping for 2 days straight at my buddies cabin by a family owned pond here in Texas.

Well, i hadnt ate shrooms in over a year, was going on a couple days no sleep already, then a few grams of shrooms each between me and a buddy. Plenty of amp to keep us up as long as possible. Had alot of water and a few chugs of gin and orange juice to sate my thirst during.

Talked to some sort of being/spirit in what felt like infinite space. Looked like a robot made out of living material. It was watching me try to fit 100s of gallons of water into a tiny bottle. I kept trying to figure out how to do it, but everytime I would touch something to help me, whatever i touched would catch on fire.

Then all i saw was cold smoke, like dry ice fog, it froze everything and put out all of the fires that i started. The being/spirit wasnt mad, it was somewhat humored at my efforts. I was scared for a second. Then it let me know that everything is going to come crashing down soon, but that it will all be something new after that and to flow with the change like water in my now non frozen bottle (it was full).

Came to naked and thirsty as fuck on my buddies porch. He was asleep in his truck. I felt pretty shitty right after. I feel alot better now. Id even say positive about whatever is to come.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

But anywho, how are yall doing? Im glad to be back.


----------



## Xorkoth

Doing alright, seriously contemplating going with my buddy to a month-long retreat to a cabin in the woods with no cars and no drugs, and sweat it out and basically rehab ourselves.  I gotta kick addictive drugs out of my life.  They're getting in the way of being the best version of myself.  I'll never quit doing psychedelics occasionally, weed once in a blue moon (I just find it makes me anxious most of the time anymore, funny I can trip balls and be less anxious than a couple tokes of weed), but alcohol, nicotine, stimulants, etc etc have got to go.  I'm nervous though.  I'm not badly addicted, I will have a lot of insomnia and transient anxiety, mostly I'm on phenibut now I'm using to step off a GHB binge that fucked my life up a good bit.

Part of me does not want to do it, but I think a bigger part of me does.  I have a month to decide.  Been thinking about it a lot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> It was longer than expected. But thoroughly enjoyable and feel a newfound perspective. I was tripping for 2 days straight at my buddies cabin by a family owned pond here in Texas.
> 
> Well, i hadnt ate shrooms in over a year, was going on a couple days no sleep already, then a few grams of shrooms each between me and a buddy. Plenty of amp to keep us up as long as possible. Had alot of water and a few chugs of gin and orange juice to sate my thirst during.
> 
> Talked to some sort of being/spirit in what felt like infinite space. Looked like a robot made out of living material. It was watching me try to fit 100s of gallons of water into a tiny bottle. I kept trying to figure out how to do it, but everytime I would touch something to help me, whatever i touched would catch on fire.
> 
> Then all i saw was cold smoke, like dry ice fog, it froze everything and put out all of the fires that i started. The being/spirit wasnt mad, it was somewhat humored at my efforts. I was scared for a second. Then it let me know that everything is going to come crashing down soon, but that it will all be something new after that and to flow with the change like water in my now non frozen bottle (it was full).
> 
> Came to naked and thirsty as fuck on my buddies porch. He was asleep in his truck. I felt pretty shitty right after. I feel alot better now. Id even say positive about whatever is to come.


coming to naked -> win

sounds like a good time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

have boner
drinking beer
need fucc
i want to stick it in him so bad


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> have boner
> drinking beer
> need fucc
> i want to stick it in him so bad


You live in a world where dignity and impulse control do not exist. I like it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> You live in a world where dignity and impulse control do not exist. I like it.


absolutely


----------



## Captain.Heroin

impulse control is for the plebes and christians
dignity is for people addicted to shame
i like pleasure iirc
pop pills, lift legs in air and worry about consequences when the fun runs out


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


beautiful song


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> beautiful song


way i see it, don't forget the OG'S


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> way i see it, don't forget the OG'S


this is def important


----------



## Captain.Heroin

not as beautiful but just as heart-felt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEBATE [inner]

do i make dinner
pig out on video games
crave butt
or some absurd combination

sigh

life too predictable

if dex was here i'd be told to diaf and i would sincerely want to

but that's probably executive order b&'d


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that time when i'm about to hit him up and he eventually responds back

emotional devastation


*NSFW*: 



i should just beat myself up and hang myself somewhere far away from other ppl i am so disgusted with my living corpse




thoughts of fucking kayleigh mcenany fill my mind ..... fucking bitch deserves a big DICC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[the inner aggression and hate builds because i cannot help but hate myself I SEE THE HORROR IN OTHERS BECAUSE I AM THE HORROR]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love drunk driving please don't do it but i love it

put on that music loud fuck the world it's very spiritually exhilarating


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

wlm. fuck your crusade of violence.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

where b lady a?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lady prolly wandered down the road and got on that good good

and good for her fuck my life fuck love
fuck this waiting bullshit

i should have bitches lined up round the block like i did in my 20s

now i'm pan frying veggies for 'sketti hoping a madness-level hot boy comes along

because i'm sure he will in a few mins

*SIGH*

listening to a mixed cd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*totally devastated because i'm in love with a thot
help me jerry*

can you imagine the societal damage is being done because jerry springer was cancelled

iirc they should bring him back

he needs to help us


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think the signs are clear and satan is calling for me

hail satan

i want to reject the material world but it is so aspiring and lovely and totally inacessible

too many leeches, i am part of the problem not the solution

so many ways out


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so pissed i am alone tonight -.-

whatever

fuck life fuck love fuck all this shit

i need to get over my dick, life will pass me by obsessing over the small shit

literally

i need to get out of here


----------



## Coffeeshroom

morning, survived last night. Not really feeling today.

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> morning, survived last night. Not really feeling today.
> 
> how is everyone else doing?


buzzed

lonely

missing butt

wish i could come pillage it but that's not the era we live in i guess

gonna meditate or think about stuff i want because #sad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he hits me up

omg

sigh i guess the madness continues


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ What to do?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> ^^ What to do?


gonna get my dick wet

how are you doing coffee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna get my dick wet
> 
> how are you doing coffee


hahaha and that is what i expected.. you made me laugh so hard now, whole house is awake..

Im not doing to good, im irritated af


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## D's

changed the name of my phone to 'FBI Surveillance Camera *street name*' and the pesky person that's been trying to pair to my phone has stopped. i feel like it is a win


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I broke my leg Thursday night, good news is Percocet still works for what it was designed for and I don’t have to do chores for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard



How'd you do that?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> hahaha and that is what i expected.. you made me laugh so hard now, whole house is awake..
> 
> Im not doing to good, im irritated af


i woke up very hungry and my fat self wants to pile calories in and i'm telling myself NO DON'T because I need to lose a little weight 

I hope you feel better soon man 

I am already pretty horny again so I guess I'll lie in bed and think about sex and stuff like that.  

News has been pretty boring so far today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I broke my leg Thursday night, good news is Percocet still works for what it was designed for and I don’t have to do chores for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


ouuuuuch you ok man?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ouuuuuch you ok man?



@The Wizard of the Creek 







0:40

HEY HEY HEY

EEEEY

ME WAVIN AROUND

again when it happens..

listen

how can u say such things?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My wife beats me, really I deserved it though. DON’T BUY SQUARE HAMBURGERS FROM WENDYS, WHEN SOMEBODY ASKS FOR A REGULAR CHEESEBURGER.
> 
> —Wizard



What is she, a fucking MMA fighter? Or did she beat you with your Wizard staff or something? (I'm assuming you're just fucking with me and you got too high and tripped over a dog and landed wrong like an asshole - if it's true that's fucked up).


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My leg numb immediately and it was off to the ER.



Did you go with the leg to the ER?

I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Mysterier

D's said:


> changed the name of my phone to 'FBI Surveillance Camera *street name*' and the pesky person that's been trying to pair to my phone has stopped. i feel like it is a win


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> i woke up very hungry and my fat self wants to pile calories in and i'm telling myself NO DON'T because I need to lose a little weight
> 
> I hope you feel better soon man
> 
> I am already pretty horny again so I guess I'll lie in bed and think about sex and stuff like that.
> 
> News has been pretty boring so far today.


Yo cap, you DO know there is stuff you can eat that does not make you gain weight right? Think grapes, watermelon...

Filling, nourishing and near 0 calories


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> Yo cap, you DO know there is stuff you can eat that does not make you gain weight right? Think grapes, watermelon...
> 
> Filling, nourishing and near 0 calories


i love grapes but yeah i mean like... i can't afford grapes all day long and would probably find a way to gain weight eating just grapes 

I'm still thinner than my love interest THAT IS ALL THAT COUNTS RIGHT NOW [supercringe]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I got my flip flop caught in the crack on my porch stairs, and my full weight on leg. The snap sound bounced off my neighbor’s house.  My leg numb immediately and it was off to the ER. This sucks.


owwww that sucks man

be well I hope you feel better soon, I know it might hurt a lot


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Smoked a joint feel a lot less douchy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Smoked a joint feel a lot less douchy.


A+ 10/10 would toke with you

if I had any pot I'd roll a fatty

I just have dabs... which is like the best so I'm not complaining :D

I'm feeling crappy myself and I'm trying to just relax and look forward to tonight.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dabs fuck me dude.

No pun intended, but i think tonight will be a blast.


----------



## MsDiz

I have my period, I feel miserable and I have a hectic headache! Booooo hissssssss rawrrrrrr


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Dabs fuck me dude.
> 
> No pun intended, but i think tonight will be a blast.


yeah I can't tell.  I might be able to get laid tonight and then it'll be a blast.  

Sex is all I'm living for now and it's pretty abysmal... life was full and now it is a singularity that I fall into


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I have my period, I feel miserable and I have a hectic headache! Booooo hissssssss rawrrrrrr


feel better soon


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I hear that holding ice helps.

@PrincessDiz


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah I can't tell.  I might be able to get laid tonight and then it'll be a blast.
> 
> Sex is all I'm living for now and it's pretty abysmal... life was full and now it is a singularity that I fall into



Better something than nothing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Better something than nothing.


yeah

it doesn't help it's the age of the COVID and if I blow this up (it looks hard to do, because I'm a good fuck, am not using drugs, am not seeing anyone else...) then it'll be near impossible to find someone new due to the STRANGER DANGER paranoia

I JUST WISH I COULD FALL OUT OF LOVE WITH THIS THOT AND MOVE ON WITH MY LIFE... but my heart is just as incapable of change as my dick is

I think if I didn't like the sex so much it'd be a lot easier to leave him behind... WHY DO I HAVE A HEART


----------



## MsDiz

Having my period makes me super horny too actually! I would happily have a one night stand and I’m really not about them. Where’s @BK38 ? Come sex me! Vamos Chico!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain'll be alright.

As long as you dab you can sad dad OR bad dad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

help BRAINWASH CAPTAIN so that he can AVOID THE DEEP STATE and GET BACK AT HIS LOVER by having STRAIGHT SEX

post large tits and latina butts below pls


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Did that shit from my phone im giving myself a pat in the back.

Or was it my back?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Captain'll be alright.
> 
> As long as you dab you can sad dad OR bad dad.




when I explained the great SAD DAD | BAD DAD DIVIDE to my lover, by pointing out someone like 3 yards away and how he was a sad dad (Mexican dude talkin' about how his girl left him to his bro friend) MY LOVE INTEREST NEVER ASKED WHAT HE WAS

no I was not refering to all men WHO ARE STRAIGHT/DADS... I'm refering to ALL MEN

and his BAD DAD ASS either knew what type he was or didn't think the rules applied to him HE IS A THOT AFTERALL HE PROBABLY THINKS THE RULES DON'T APPLY TO HIM...

btw "...*SNIFFLES* SHE LEFT ME" is so my type, if I wasn't w/ him I would have totally been like "SHE'S A HO, DELETE HER NUMBER, YOU CAN DO BETTER BRAHHH"...

*i tell myself that it's "WORKING" but I know I'll never be anything "POSITIVE", life is my coffin and it's time to shut the LIDDDDD




*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


>


ok yeah a butt like that I will totally fuck.  

mmmm

I dunno if he would understand but who wouldn't want to fuck an ass like that...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

She's about to get out of the coffin.


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Having my period makes me super horny too actually! I would happily have a one night stand and I’m really not about them.



I love to fuck on period but i don't wanna fuck you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I love to fuck on period but i don't wanna fuck you.


plus points for honesty I guess


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> I love to fuck on period but i don't wanna fuck you.


Stop wanting me so much Shady!


----------



## Shady's Fox

What I can compare with it's that earlier some kids were screaming ''Japan''. Fuckin life..

kids nowadays try too hard.. Shady knows, shady's shady.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> plus points for honesty I guess


What’s the difference in sexing a girl on her period or bumming a guy? Do you not get a poopy penis from that?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Maybe she's having Alex Jones condition and real quick gonna post that alien talk


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You need to spray your ass _thoroughly_ with a baday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> What’s the difference in sexing a girl on her period or bumming a guy? Do you not get a poopy penis from that?


I have fucked a girl on her period before (ate it out too)

blood is not a deterrent

normally I do not get poop on my penis


----------



## Hylight

mad asss looool


----------



## Captain.Heroin

but in all honesty I do occasionally get blood there and it can be enough to be like "hay u r bleeding a lil u want to stop" because I feel like you should say something even if you don't want to stop... but ya he doesn't mind either


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Maybe she's having Alex Jones condition and real quick gonna post that alien talk


awww yesssss thnxxxx muches

now i don't have to look for it loook for  it 

oh yessss there is a god, i mean a shady ☺


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and again totally honest, the amount of pleasure he gets from sex seems... 2, 4, 10, 100 plus times more intense than anything I get out of sex

or perhaps the orgasm is just as intense but he is having way more orgasms ... like at least 5 to 10 per oragsm I have


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think latin folks cum faster but not as hard, IME.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i think shady cums too

but i can't cum if i watch porn

haha


----------



## MsDiz

Thanks for explaining Cap!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol why not


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I think latin folks cum faster but not as hard, IME.


oh... man ...

I can't even describe it... will not tape/record it but it's fucking intense

it's probably the most intense sex I've ever had... I can't exactly say why ... we have both admitted sex normally is not as good w/ others because of unbeknownst factors ("CONNECTION/ENERGY" - womanly reasoning IMO, probably the size of my DICC)

I think we are each other's "types" or very close to perfection or whatever....


----------



## Shady's Fox

cap

can u post some stats?

so we know for sure


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh... man ...
> 
> I can't even describe it... will not tape/record it but it's fucking intense
> 
> it's probably the most intense sex I've ever had... I can't exactly say why ... we have both admitted sex normally is not as good w/ others because of unbeknownst factors ("CONNECTION/ENERGY" - womanly reasoning IMO, probably the size of my DICC)
> 
> I think we are each other's "types" or very close to perfection or whatever....


“And they called it puppy loveeeeeeee...”


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Thanks for explaining Cap!


ya no problem

even when he douches sometimes it gets messy down there

that is not a deterrent either, but is normally more off putting than actual blood to me.... I don't know why

I have had several lovers tell me WITH THE EXACT SAME INTONATION AND WORDING that essentially I caused them to bleed more than a little and the way they said it was LITERALLY exact, and like.. I had deja vu and derealization from the similarities

8(

my personal advice, if your eyes are bigger than your stomach... your eyes are probably bigger than your vagina/ass too IMO

don't chew off more dick than you can swallow TTYTT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> “And they called it puppy loveeeeeeee...”


yeah but I hate feeling this way

I really seriously don't like it


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya no problem
> 
> even when he douches sometimes it gets messy down there
> 
> that is not a deterrent either, but is normally more off putting than actual blood to me.... I don't know why
> 
> I have had several lovers tell me WITH THE EXACT SAME INTONATION AND WORDING that essentially I caused them to bleed more than a little and the way they said it was LITERALLY exact, and like.. I had deja vu and derealization from the similarities
> 
> 8(
> 
> my personal advice, if your eyes are bigger than your stomach... your eyes are probably bigger than your vagina/ass too IMO
> 
> don't chew off more dick than you can swallow TTYTT


Good life advice, you should write a book.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't chew off more dick than you can swallow.
Don't chew off more dick than you can swallow.


----------



## MsDiz

Owwweewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You can follow these tips to help release your heart from the grip of an inappropriate love.

Start by writing down all the reasons you love the person. Then, write down if you are seeing the same level of commitment from them.
Remind yourself of the reasons why it probably wouldn't work.
Distract yourself with other activities. Soon, those activities will become the things you naturally give your attention to.
Be honest with them about your intention to leave them alone.
Avoid constantly checking in on them.
Replace the future scenarios in your head. Create a new ideal future that doesn't involve that person.
Take time to invest in yourself. You are the person that you will have the longest-lasting relationship with. Embrace yourself and make yourself a priority. After all, you can't fully love someone until you love yourself.

NO REASONS IT IS ILLOGICAL [or perhaps subconscious desire to not die alone... then again that is easily engineered]
ALL THE REASONS INDICATE IT WILL NOT WORK [all of them]
I CONSUMED MYSELF WITH SO MANY DIFFERENT ACTIVITIES FOR SO MANY MONTHS AND THEN LOCKDOWN HAPPENED and he came back into my life GAME OVER THERE IS NO SOLUTION, NO VICTORY, NO ESCAPE...
LOL "honesty" IF THAT WORKED PEOPLE WOULDN'T BE SERIAL LIARS, CHEATERS, SCAMMERS, SECRETIVE, EMBARRASSED OR ASHAMED OF THEMSELVES... *AND THEN WHEN YOU ARE HONEST THEY DON'T BELIEVE YOU*
I STOPPED checking on them FOR MONTHS... what else can I do THEY HIT ME UP
FUTURE SCENARIO IS SUICIDE ALONE AND IS THE ONLY ESCAPE
I HAVE NOTHING BUT TIME TO INVEST IN MYSELF BECAUSE OF LOCKDOWNWITHMYCOCKDOWN [insane]

I am going to emigrate to a nice country with OTC benzos and pharmacists who care ....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

He left because womanly emotions and then came back into my life because of womanly desires... I need to deduce he is basically woman with dick and amazing latino booty and I am taking advantage of him as much as he is of me I guess ... love denigrates the thrill of sexual encounters where there is a dual objectification in action


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I love living in US... trillions of $ added to nat'l deficit overnight and they couldn't even get me my medication...

it's like YES WE WILL SPEND EVERY LAST PENNY AND NOT A CENT OF IT IS GOING TO ANYTHING BUT COVID TESTING AND VENTILATORS (which we SELL to other nations for profit LULULULU)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I guess I am trying to find out how to have LOVE and good SEX at the same time

which is like being a HEROIN USER who is NOT ADDICTED

aka impossible

*sigh*

I'm gonna bathe in a tub of my own tears and leftover half-drank beers...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not like I'm sexually bashful or haven't TRIED to find others

fuck

like let's say you have some STOIC female who has only had like 3 partners... BILLIONS OF FISH IN THE SEA am I right

well eventually you get tired of gutting fish only to smell the same disgusting vaginal odor inside of them all

yeah that's a good comparison

people and vaginas are fish that's all we are, stinky holes and people trying to escape back into the womb to avoid living life

that's life in my own words i guess


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

So many fireworks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would be one of those people who would just avoid human contact but I like sex too much I guess...

when THIS FALLS APART and my heart is broken I'll deliberately get high again (STUPID and I SHOULD NOT DO IT) and then I'll go venture out and stop being a loser

I am so stuck in a void and I want OUT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> So many fireworks.


I can live w/ the sound, it's the air pollution that's awful and why people shouldn't do them

why can't people be civilized and just shoot guns imo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hehe id like to shoot guns at gingerbread houses and pumpkins.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Hehe id like to shoot guns at gingerbread houses and pumpkins.


I kinda want to have a pumpkin cannon so I can sling rotting pumpkin innards at people from long distances...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Apparently someone else thought the same thing before me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm really fucking upset with myself... acceptance and forgiveness would behoove me and I know it...

[listens to metal]

I will probably finish drinking my coffee and try not to sleep the rest of the day away out of depression... because I've done that several days in a row and my body hurts


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

*it is probable that your covid19 immunity will last only a few months*

fuck buddy ["essential" worker] reports feeling ill again and i'm not gonna say no to the sex so I will keep you guys posted if we come down with BAT FLU PART II

at least I did the right thing and self-quarantined after I recovered for several days/during.  UNLIKE him. 

I'm feeling totes healthy but am probably super spreading to all the plebes who feel it's cool to get within 6 feet of a total stranger

#STRANGERDANGER


----------



## Hylight

i love this screen play.

who thou wrote this ☄


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i love this screen play.
> 
> who thou wrote this ☄



I can't take credit

this is all too bizarre for me and not nearly sexual enough


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MADNESS loves big booty chicks
SCHIZO loves MILFs
CH in love with a THOT

yea this is a pretty bad telenovella but at least it's pretty sexy






"...YOU SAID YOU HAD A BRAZILIAN BUTT JOB?" madness screamed... he is only into full thick natural chicks and his rage grows... he has been tricked by silicone injections

"...YOU SAID YOU CAN'T GET PREGNANT!" schizo yelled at his partner; she had one in the oven and lied about having gone through menopause

"...YOU SAID YOU LOVED ME!!!" captain yells at his THOT... they just a thirsty ho looking for the next big DICC

if mikeO was here we could talk about amputees but what's more interesting is JOSE AND HIS 60 Y.O. LOVE AFFAIRS

I don't even know how to make that lascivious 

I have not fucked someone in their 60's


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I could have loved someone else instead but

they GOT MARRIED [yeah] and I am like DUDE WHY 4srs???  I was 100% ok with his THOT nature and I would have been OK with his manho ways... he was very hot

I did fuck him a few times before his divorce so married and ready to mingle is a plus

I don't care I'm not the one who said yes at the altar


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw my LOVE INTEREST, lol, he thinks he's hot shit, and he is but not as hot as me

he goes "all those body builder bros have small dicks"

oh baby, not all of them... not all of them by a long shot...

made me feel bad for him like yea i guess if they have the bod and the dick they can get better than you

and I DID NOT say that to him but I DEFINITELY thought it

and kept all those thoughts to myself

because for real I would be correctamundo











yeah, this...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for serious though






I get him drunk on cheap beer
hold those legs in the air
it's all he wants

death drive in my sex drive
love to die, suffocation based death
too afraid to live, too afraid to kick the can and die
stick legs up and lie still
if you can't stop moving take a pill
relax
gonna get fucked to the max
singularity and the data entering it
i am rendered into zeros and ones
and my being is torn asunder as i enter the event horizon
i'm not the same person, I did not come through the other side in tact


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

be back all

i have to go wash the covid out of my crack before i get some tonight

and eat food because starving myself is so cool but it doesn't work quick enough

pray 4 mojo

be good kids


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


How do I stop being in love with him?  

Any advice?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

beginning to think men can't love each other

totally not compatible and incongruous in nature


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i forget that WHEN ALL OF YOUR WISHES ARE GRANTED, MANY OF YOUR DREAMS WILL BE DESTROYED...

must remember... this...


----------



## thegreenhand

my problem with dating men is that i cant keep up with their horniness and then i feel like i'm worthless


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thegreenhand said:


> my problem with dating men is that i cant keep up with their horniness and then i feel like i'm worthless


ya gotta lead 'em on and ask for something like food, diamonds, a joint banking acct so he can do what he wants


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugh i hate being emotionally distraught, i hate being myself, i hate being alive, i just want to stop waking up because i am sick of extant reality

i had several really good points to hit CTRL+Q and I didn't do it and now I feel utterly foolish for continuing on


----------



## Xorkoth

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I cried to when I was a kid, and land before  time, just the music would male me tear up and last but not least Edward scissor hands



I think I had this left in a multi-quote from a different thread but I the Land Before Time is a fucking awresome movie, it was the first movie I recall seeing in the theater, I was like 6 or something, and I remember crying and my mom sort of teased me about it for some reason and I was like no, I wasn't crying!  But I definitely was.  I still can't even hear that music without tearing up.  



Captain.Heroin said:


> I have not fucked someone in their 60's



Me either.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna go to sleep sad i guess

i can't seem to do anything right


----------



## Coffeeshroom

morning blue friends

Sunday and the end of the week, have a lekker braai (awesome bbq) lined up for today. Some boerewors, chicken pieces and pork chops.. 

Love sundays as its a "braai" day


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna go to sleep sad i guess
> 
> i can't seem to do anything right



You succeeded in making me laugh a few times over the past couple of pages.  That's something.  I think.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> You succeeded in making me laugh a few times over the past couple of pages.  That's something.  I think.


I'll take that, thank you buddy 

I think I'm going to try to sleep and if I can't I'll take a benzo.  sigh.


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't think I'll be able to sleep, it's probably because I took 2C-B at 1am.   Derp.  I took etizolam the last couple of nights but will probably again.

Me and my friend are gonna rent a cabin in the woods next month and detox ourselves for a month, no cars, just music and hiking.  It's gonna suck, mostly for me it's the phenibut I've been taking to come off that GHB I was doing but I've been using opiates a little again and etizolam too, alternating, to help on the taper.  I'm ready to get off this train.  I don't want to be totally sober but I miss just using psychedelics sometimes and feeling good without drugs.  I really need to do this.  I've been through various bad addiction points and the last couple of years have not been good.  I had a lot of trauma to deal with but I need to move on.  Just been digging myself a hole and staring up at the sky while I'm digging.  I know this.  Brains are weird.


----------



## schizopath

Brave, I like.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Xorkoth said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep, it's probably because I took 2C-B at 1am.   Derp.  I took etizolam the last couple of nights but will probably again.
> 
> Me and my friend are gonna rent a cabin in the woods next month and detox ourselves for a month, no cars, just music and hiking.  It's gonna suck, mostly for me it's the phenibut I've been taking to come off that GHB I was doing but I've been using opiates a little again and etizolam too, alternating, to help on the taper.  I'm ready to get off this train.  I don't want to be totally sober but I miss just using psychedelics sometimes and feeling good without drugs.  I really need to do this.  I've been through various bad addiction points and the last couple of years have not been good.  I had a lot of trauma to deal with but I need to move on.  Just been digging myself a hole and staring up at the sky while I'm digging.  I know this.  Brains are weird.



It's an awesome decision to detox! I hope it all goes well, stay strong!


----------



## Xorkoth

It'll be fine, thanks.  Not my first rodeo... I know what I'm in for.  A lot of insomnia, transient bouts of intense anxiety intermingled with great clarity, and intense lucid dreams (that's the good part, phenibut wthdrawal dreams are fucking nuts, I've met entities, gone out of body, kinda looking forward to that part of it).

Also my friend I'm doing it with is my soul brother, and it's been a long time since we really spent solid time together.  He's been struggling with a lot of stuff, mostly meth and other stims and he has high blood pressure and a family history of heart attacks at young ages and he feels it's life or death for him and wants to be there for his kids.  Honestly I'm kinda looking forward to it.  My girlfriend and my bandmates are really supportive too.  It's just clearly what needs to happen now.  It was his idea and I'm glad he brought me into it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i miss taking 2c's, great stuff

still can't sleep... am too frustrated with my shitty self

i think i can let this go


----------



## Coxenormous

How was every ones 4th?


----------



## Xorkoth

It was legendary.  Still going too, 3mg of etizolam failed to put me down so I got up and went hiking, foraged a bunch of wineberries, was hoping to find a chicken of the woods but alas, chickens are elusive.  Didn't see any bears which surprised me, I was hoping to say hi to my mama bear friend and her cubs.


----------



## schizopath

Hey! alright now! alright now, fellas!
Yea?
Now, what cooler than being cool?
Ice cold!
I can't hear ya! I say what's, what's cooler than being cool?
Ice cold!
Alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright alright!


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm so sorry miss Jackson.  I'm totally being for real.  But your daughter is a bitch and dat aint cool

Alright?  Alright?


----------



## schizopath

Few days ago my friend accused me of talking about something that I shouldnt talk, so I told him

"I dindu nothing, maybe you should reconsider how og you think those speedheads really are"


----------



## Xorkoth

Schizo, laying down the dark truths deep and hard, like he lays pipe on milfs.


----------



## schizopath

Also Schizo


----------



## schizopath

I was talking with this one older woman three days ago about some shit while on speed. Her sons walked past us and all shot me a death stare. Lold pretty hard soon after it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Was she a milf?  Did you perform plumbing services?


----------



## schizopath

More of an dope service


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## JoEhJoEh

meh. my dutch vendor won't give me real grass. grrrr.


----------



## schizopath

HEY I JUST MET YOU
AND THIS IS CRAZY
BUT HERES MY IP
SO STALK ME MAYBE


----------



## thegreenhand

No cap Carlie Rae jepsen makes some good music


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm too dumb.......  :D


----------



## JoEhJoEh

aaaah..... there in 2 min


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> I'm too dumb.......  :D


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> I think I had this left in a multi-quote from a different thread but I the Land Before Time is a fucking awresome movie, it was the first movie I recall seeing in the theater, I was like 6 or something, and I remember crying and my mom sort of teased me about it for some reason and I was like no, I wasn't crying!  But I definitely was.  I still can't even hear that music without tearing up.
> 
> 
> 
> Me either.


dam that would be rough in the theater i had it on vhs, death is very heavy for a kid to handle


----------



## thegreenhand

Something =/= Something illegal


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I guess I am trying to find out how to have LOVE and good SEX at the same time
> 
> which is like being a HEROIN USER who is NOT ADDICTED
> 
> aka impossible
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I'm gonna bathe in a tub of my own tears and leftover half-drank beers...


New love interests are indeed emotionally draining. 

My only advice concerning this is to try not to turn uncertainties (no one really understands love completely anyway) into obsessions.  When things start to go a different direction than expected, it's best not to obsess over the "why."  This was my biggest pitfall when I was in young love.  Obsessive thoughts like these can haunt you for the rest of your life it you aren't aware you are having them.  Obsession basically makes empathy impossible, if you can spot yourself doing it and change it the sooner the better.

Is he the one for you?  Maybe, but it's best not to worry about it too much.

IME


----------



## Hylight

are you ready for another, or just a relationship perhaps. knock yourself out either way. shlllongdong.


----------



## Hylight

remember that saying, smoke em if you got em.

smoke em while you can. if your too hot for your own good then put out the fire or don't get burn't. 

looooooool


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Okay, I didn't want that in the open chat, because it is forbidden.


----------



## Hylight

@ hottie wottie @Captain.Heroin  hottie wottie


----------



## Hylight

oh !  he must be in bed.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Sigh.


----------



## Hylight

Sighahhhhhhh ohhh


----------



## Mysterier

Do you come here often?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Highlight I use them everyday, they are really helpful.


----------



## Hylight

JoEhJoEh said:


> Highlight I use them everyday, they are really helpful.


Hi !! JoEhJoEh ! 
What ya doin today !?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Looking for grass and will order food then.


----------



## Hylight

Mysterier said:


> Do you come here often?


looooool i used to live in florida. 
that looks like burt reynolds in jupiter
loooooool 
why you make me laugh so much


----------



## Hylight

wagons east !! noooooooooOooooo
OoooooOooooOOOO


----------



## JoEhJoEh

What?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I DON'T WANT FUCKING MAILS, OKAY, STUPID MF??


----------



## Hylight




----------



## w01fg4ng

Femails imo


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Whatever.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

F





w01fg4ng said:


> Femails imo



Funny Wolfgang!! Clap your hands for WOLFGAAAAAAAAANG


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Have to feed my monsters...


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Wadupwadup


----------



## schizopath

Good day So far innit my friends and loved ones


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Wadupwadup


----------



## Coxenormous

*Coming into a thread when you know some people don’t like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## SS373dOH

I'm at the beach and I'm getting drunk and want to bang every lassie.. Hopeless shouldnt be allowed in public.


----------



## schizopath

People trust me with their Credit cards So Who cares if some people online think im "narcissist"


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> People trust me with their Credit cards So Who cares if some people online think im "narcissist"


Man I bought my friend a Bond on OSRS and he turns around and locks my account and takes all my shit... Idc because I don't play anymore and "Was" Rich AF, But I guess that's Karma for luring him into Wildy back in the day for BCP... LOL


----------



## schizopath

Cox, im dancinf with my friend to "darkest spawn"


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Cox, im dancinf with my friend to "darkest spawn"


Don't dance to that shit! Mosh to it!


----------



## Coxenormous

This baby is a Genius. Move smarter not harder!


----------



## schizopath

Yes, exactly


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Wadupwadup


ahahahah.


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> ahahahah.


I wanna fuck You


----------



## schizopath

Trying to explain junkie finances to my friend


----------



## JoEhJoEh

If it was really you on the pics you posted ---- uuuuuuuuum ---- no. Guess you are 20 years jounger than me. But I'm better looking.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

looking better. fuck grammar


----------



## JoEhJoEh

oh oh - if it lasts that long to answer for him he is preparing something :D :D


----------



## JoEhJoEh

in-out-finish-sleep and snore?


----------



## schizopath

No make You orgasm is the plan


----------



## schizopath

Fuck im enjoying this cider and moshing to deathcore. 

If You Cant fuck a uounger person You need to Grow up


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> No make You orgasm is the plan


And look that's the difference between youngsters and milfs like me. sexuality changes. it is not always about an orgasm, not even about the act itself.... there are a lot of differencies...


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Fuck im enjoying this cider and moshing to deathcore.
> 
> If You Cant fuck a uounger person You need to Grow up


no, in your case i have to RUN!!!!!


----------



## schizopath

The orgasm is still half of the fun. Dont lecture me


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> no, in your case i have to RUN!!!!!


Mirror mirror on the Wall and So on. You do what You feel like you need to because of your adhd right


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> The orgasm is still half of the fun. Dont lecture me


hihi, i hit a nerve


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Mirror mirror on the Wall and So on. You do what You feel like you need to because of your adhd right


I wouldn't say so, no. There are always two. But in the end I'll get what I want, heheheeeeeeee......


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> hihi, i hit a nerve


You talk too much iirc


----------



## JoEhJoEh

what the fuck is that? i speak as well as i can, try German, hm?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

.... and i don't want that sometimes extremely rude language here, sorry.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Im already bad / good enough


----------



## schizopath

Attitude please


----------



## Shady's Fox

hallmark ftw iirc


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Attitude please



Ah come on.... I'm a milf, i can't do it better, sorry. But my blowjobs are letting you scream "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM" 

:D


----------



## JoEhJoEh

such a fuck


----------



## JoEhJoEh

shady, this is not me with my Bavarian accent LOL


----------



## schizopath

Bitch please i ll be saying mama


----------



## JoEhJoEh

okay, no answer no staying - bye!


----------



## schizopath

Not my loss


----------



## JoEhJoEh

neither mine


----------



## JoEhJoEh

oh - the cat needs attention....


----------



## schizopath

Lol my friend just filmed himself record Alice in chains while fucked up from drugs


----------



## JoEhJoEh

oh man.... i brushed my male cat. the female..... every brush is an enemy and we have to fight..... GRRRRRRR


----------



## schizopath

Say hello to the cat


----------



## Soso78

JoEhJoEh said:


> Ah come on.... I'm a milf, i can't do it better, sorry. But my blowjobs are letting you scream "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM"
> 
> :D


Who says ur a milf?


----------



## schizopath

Nigga never ever gonna miss you girl get it understood


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Say hello to the cat


"hello cat" - that's so funny, she replies always with a little .... not miau... it sounds like "Mek" - "Mek shizo"


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Soso78 said:


> Who says ur a milf?


och, shizopath and a few others here, me to myself. I don't feel like one, i just look like a one :D :D

JJ


----------



## Soso78

JoEhJoEh said:


> och, shizopath and a few others here, me to myself. I don't feel like one, i just look like a one :D :D
> 
> JJ


Have U posted pics then?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Nigga never ever gonna miss you girl get it understood


i don't understand tbh.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Soso78 said:


> Have U posted pics then?


oh gooooood, i will not play the pics-game now.... but yes minimum my face you could see in my avatar. and no, i don't post it again.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

just faces from random people i used


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I don't know why I'm thinking about that now, but  is was so funny i had to cry. I have been to Germany, visiting my best friend.

It was European Song Contest on a Saturday and were invited for dinner at her Grandmas house. I give a fuck at the ESC but her grandma told us: "Austria won! Austria won!" I asked "uhm  -  what" because ESC is not my taste really. When I realised what she ment i asked "And-who won" and she was like she immediately burst out in tears and said: " This poor lady with the beard won. How poor she must be! But the song was great!"

What should I say, thank God the eating table did not fly through the kitchen , we laughed so much, the food was falling out of our mouths and it lasted a while to calm down again. 

I explained her then that Conchita Wurst is not a woman.  I will never forget my best friends grandma sitting there with her mouth open and totally out of order. :D :D

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Damn, Im eating a chicken legs with American sauce. SO GOOD.


----------



## schizopath

Philadelphia Fusion is my fav team, its the semifinals. Live.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Damn, Im eating a chicken legs with American sauce. SO GOOD.



guten appetit!


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> guten appetit!


Thanks. Also enjoying a vanilla soda. ICH LIEBE DICH!


----------



## schizopath

Thats about the most German I know, even if I have roots in there.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Damn, Im eating a chicken legs with American sauce. SO GOOD.



What is American sauce?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> What is American sauce?



His gf. That 4 eyes gas cooker


----------



## Shady's Fox

enormous mad lad!

you fuckin yank


----------



## schizopath

Danke schön


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> What is American sauce?


Salad dressing, a type of sauce which is generally poured on a salad, or spread on the bread of a sandwich


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Im naked, but not hard currently. Joeh, I wanna fuck your face. Its beautiful.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Im naked, but not hard currently. Joeh, I wanna fuck your face. Its beautiful.


i want you make a knot in your hanging thing there. I's beautiful.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> She’ll lick your dick too, probly let u stick it in her shitter, first date. Bitch is crazy as fuck!


oh no it was s o nice without him for a few hours......


----------



## JoEhJoEh

"without"


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'am lying down a bit but i read your bullshit you're writing to keep me smiling. 5ml 3-Hydroxyphenazepam aaaaaaaaaaand go!!

JJ


----------



## empeebee

Coffeeshroom said:


> morning blue friends
> 
> Sunday and the end of the week, have a lekker braai (awesome bbq) lined up for today. Some boerewors, chicken pieces and pork chops..
> 
> Love sundays as its a "braai" day


No swaar, everyday is braai day


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fooking hell I swear I was only here the other day and it had just turned to page 301 now its 390 lol. 

Anyone got advice on injecting yourself in the big ol' vein behind the knee?  
Please quote or tag me so I don't have to scroll few 100 pages when I come back lol


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Today I had a match with a cooker on tinder and BUM suddenly I am also a cooker, an expert 

yesterday I had a match with an engineer and BUM suddenly I was correlating the derivatives with love


----------



## jose ribas da silva

None of these girls need to know that I am actually nothing, but, they will know this after sex


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

T mobile is offering 2 unlimited lines so if you like coke get u ass over there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> New love interests are indeed emotionally draining.
> 
> My only advice concerning this is to try not to turn uncertainties (no one really understands love completely anyway) into obsessions.  When things start to go a different direction than expected, it's best not to obsess over the "why."  This was my biggest pitfall when I was in young love.  Obsessive thoughts like these can haunt you for the rest of your life it you aren't aware you are having them.  Obsession basically makes empathy impossible, if you can spot yourself doing it and change it the sooner the better.
> 
> Is he the one for you?  Maybe, but it's best not to worry about it too much.
> 
> IME


I'm quite sickened by myself.  Not really trying to obsess.  I'm more obsessed by the self-hatred. 

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> are you ready for another, or just a relationship perhaps. knock yourself out either way. shlllongdong.


Very good question.

No I am not ready for someone else.  I think part of me wants to rot in the ground alone and the other part wants a normal relationship which is never going to happen and it's no one's "fault" no one is at "the helm"... I'm tired of being dragged along in existence.


----------



## jhjhsdi

jose ribas da silva said:


> Today I had a match with a cooker on tinder and BUM suddenly I am also a cooker, an expert
> 
> yesterday I had a match with an engineer and BUM suddenly I was correlating the derivatives with love


I got so sick of actually reading girls profiles or even looking at their pictures before swiping yes recently.
I just been setting it on 18-50 (I'm 32) and 30 mile radius and tapping yes as fast as I can until it asks me to pay lol.
Let them come to me first, and then I'll decide if they'll get the D 
Been pretty fruitful tbh.
Should I feel bad for giving them false hope? I haven't been mean and ignored any even I don't fancy them I've at least had a little chat.
Had 3 instantly ask me for my babies  then unmatch when I suggested maybe meeting up first lol, might start offering sperm samples for a couple hundred quid or something 
All of the ones I actually really liked the look of I'm pretty sure I managed to ruin any of my chances by drunk messaging them the other night ffs.
I wish my phone had a breathalyzer lol

Fucking hate trying to meet online


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> No I am not ready for someone else.  I think part of me wants to rot in the ground alone and the other part wants a normal relationship which is never going to happen and it's no one's "fault" no one is at "the helm"... I'm tired of being dragged along in existence.



Exactly, belive it or not, we all look for a purpose, rite. We eat the emptiness on a daily basis and I see many girls in their 20's having kids and shit with the poor excuse of poverty.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

going to bed. good night all.


JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Exactly, belive it or not, we all look for a purpose, rite. We eat the emptiness on a daily basis and I see many girls in their 20's having kids and shit with the poor excuse of poverty.


we all look for meaning.  it cannot be found if it does not exist or is always at a loss for conception and words.  

But thank you for your observations.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jhjhsdi said:


> I got so sick of actually reading girls profiles or even looking at their pictures before swiping yes recently.
> I just been setting it on 18-50 (I'm 32) and 30 mile radius and tapping yes as fast as I can until it asks me to pay lol.
> Let them come to me first, and then I'll decide if they'll get the D
> Been pretty fruitful tbh.
> Should I feel bad for giving them false hope? I haven't been mean and ignored any even I don't fancy them I've at least had a little chat.
> Had 3 instantly ask me for my babies  then unmatch when I suggested maybe meeting up first lol, might start offering sperm samples for a couple hundred quid or something
> All of the ones I actually really liked the look of I'm pretty sure I managed to ruin any of my chances by drunk messaging them the other night ffs.
> I wish my phone had a breathalyzer lol
> 
> Fucking hate trying to meet online



On account of the covid situation, there is a fear permeating the background when an invitation to meet is done.. I am nervous too, I confess. Eventually I am breaking the quarantine but selecting who I am going to meet, for example, doctors, nurses, essential workers, they are out of question. Brazil is currently a chaos, it is a lottery meeting for sex during these times, but, mental health also plays a significant role in life and this pandemic is going to be with us at least another year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> On account of the covid situation, there is a fear permeating the background when an invitation to meet is done.. I am nervous too, I confess. Eventually I am breaking the quarantine but selecting who I am going to meet, for example, doctors, nurses, essential workers, they are out of question. Brazil is currently a chaos, it is a lottery meeting for sex during these times, but, mental health also plays a significant role in life and this pandemic is going to be with us at least another year.


<-- sex with essential worker, had covid months ago

yes this is a very real instinct to have imo


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> <-- sex with essential worker, had covid months ago
> 
> yes this is a very real instinct to have imo



so how was your experience with covid?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> On account of the covid situation, there is a fear permeating the background when an invitation to meet is done.. I am nervous too, I confess. Eventually I am breaking the quarantine but selecting who I am going to meet, for example, doctors, nurses, essential workers, they are out of question. Brazil is currently a chaos, it is a lottery meeting for sex during these times, but, mental health also plays a significant role in life and this pandemic is going to be with us at least another year.



I have been noticing some tendencies that I would like to highlight for the sake of the useless information

1) Since meeting is difficult, in Brazil everything is closed, there is no place to go, conversations online are taking longer, going to whatsapp and those who are able to keep an online conversation fluid will have much more success in the new world. 

2) women are horny as hell

3) Since there is no place to go, no bars etc, meeting at home makes sex easier


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> so how was your experience with covid?


worst fever of my life. felt like falling unconscious/dying with 5 seconds of no warning "Yeah I can lie down" -> unconscoius, not expecting to black out

it was very scary and my mind was not perceiving things correctly 

not much of a cough no throat pain; tons of fever and insane delirium for the extreme fever


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> enormous mad lad!
> 
> you fuckin yank


Who's mad?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

It is necessary to consider that catching covid by kissing is bad, because it involves a high viral concentration


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hatred is a mask for the sadness and i cannot stop self-hating because i do not pity this fool


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> It is necessary to consider that catching covid by kissing is bad, because it involves a high viral concentration


it can be absorbed from air ~ 20 mins after someone has left in a dry air environment 

very virulent


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> it can be absorbed from air ~ 20 mins after someone has left in a dry air environment
> 
> very virulent



Fuck off, I have my AC turned on. The sultry it's the virus!


----------



## jhjhsdi

Shit yea I didn't think of that, in my tipsy state I was giving it the whole "so when we meeting up then" "when you cooking for me" etc. I blame them for talking about loving to cook and being horny etc
I should have been sending my negative test results I was tested a few weeks ago 

I swear I had it back in December for about half a week, was bed bound written off, all the symptoms, killed it with ODing on vitamins mainly vitamin C and shit loads of fresh lemon lime and orange juice. Hadn't even heard of covid back then


----------



## mal3volent

jose ribas da silva said:


> It is necessary to consider that catching covid by kissing is bad, because it involves a high viral concentration



i will take the risk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Shit yea I didn't think of that, in my tipsy state I was giving it the whole "so when we meeting up then" "when you cooking for me" etc. I blame them for talking about loving to cook and being horny etc
> I should have been sending my negative test results I was tested a few weeks ago
> 
> I swear I had it back in December for about half a week, was bed bound written off, all the symptoms, killed it with ODing on vitamins mainly vitamin C and shit loads of fresh lemon lime and orange juice. Hadn't even heard of covid back then


all the big timers had it in dec too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i was dying couldn't not cough / barely breathe for 3 weeks in dec

so did my friend he got it from me after i recovered (covid in US much longer than they are saying; they dug up people who had died before "known date" -> tested positive)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> i will take the risk


ppl as young as 11 have died

just make sure you get the bat flu on ur own first it is badddd


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Salad dressing, a type of sauce which is generally poured on a salad, or spread on the bread of a sandwich



Huh, so salad dressed is the takeaway for you guys in terms of the type of sauce that is the most American?  Interesting.  I would have guessed barbecue sauce.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i was dying couldn't not cough / barely breathe for 3 weeks in dec
> 
> so did my friend he got it from me after i recovered (covid in US much longer than they are saying; they dug up people who had died before "known date" -> tested positive)



You know what the Gov could do, if they don't wanna help us -- help the homelessness. I literally stopped few days ago and talked with one and he said the exact same fuckin thing OK

it'sa fuckin thing

am angry

and and fuck man you ask yourself. Should I just nuke the white house? dig a tunnel and C4 the fuck outta it. They didn't gave'em any shelter nor benefits.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> You know what the Gov could do, if they don't wanna help us -- help the homelessness. I literally stopped few days ago and talked with one and he said the exact same fuckin thing OK
> 
> it'sa fuckin thing
> 
> am angry
> 
> and and fuck man you ask yourself. Should I just nuke the white house? dig a tunnel and C4 the fuck outta it. They didn't gave'em any shelter nor benefits.


You and your big heart. You’re a softie. I love ye shady


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You know what the Gov could do, if they don't wanna help us -- help the homelessness. I literally stopped few days ago and talked with one and he said the exact same fuckin thing OK
> 
> it'sa fuckin thing
> 
> am angry
> 
> and and fuck man you ask yourself. Should I just nuke the white house? dig a tunnel and C4 the fuck outta it. They didn't gave'em any shelter nor benefits.


some state/local gov'ts are housing homeless to aid issue

most are not


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> Should I just nuke the white house?



Could you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

real life issues

out of beer
want more beer
fuck life fuck love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

somewhere between a smile and a suicide plan, captain heroine decides it is worth the risk to drunk drive to get more beer but he must wait for PLEBES to stop being outside

I TELL MYSELF THAT IT 'WORKS'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

U KNOW WHAT fuck y'all i am so gonna get more beers fuck the world fuck life fuck love


----------



## thujone

I don't understand why people drink beer. I want to at least catch a buzz before I have to go pee


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't stomach hard alcohol.

Reminds me of fucking up my life.


----------



## thujone

waking up in the morning reminds me of that


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's heavy shit..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> I don't understand why people drink beer. I want to at least catch a buzz before I have to go pee


i get buzzed from beer

am lightweight

alcohol is the cure for life

life sucks?  fuck love?  have a drink and tell me about it, it will get better


----------



## Captain.Heroin

got more beer
a+


----------



## thujone

waking up next to CH is life ruining in progress


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> waking up next to CH is life ruining in progress


you have no idea how many people regret waking up next to me

"What day is it?"

"Where am I?"

"...date rape...?  OOH HOT..."

"How long was I out?"


----------



## jhjhsdi

thujone said:


> I don't understand why people drink beer. I want to at least catch a buzz before I have to go pee


Neck a few cans of tyskie or zwyeic(sp?) and tell me you don't get a buzz
Polish lager is the way forward, in terms of beer/lager. Stuff gives you a wicked buzz. And it tastes real good, it's only 5.5-5.6%... there's some other Polish ones that are like 8%+ ones called carpacky or karpacky or something, gets you smashed. And of course there's tennants super, silver lynx, special brew.. Not very nice on the taste but they're all 8%+ too. Gold label is another.. 
Or there's IPAs not sure if you class them as beer but I've been getting stuff called 'LIFE & DEATH' (lol) comes in little coke can size cans 6.5%, smash a few of those down and you defo catch a buzz. I mix it with 7.4% cider.. Ultimate snake bite. Gets me well nicely drunk. 

Depends on your tolerance and bladder strength I guess  my bladders FUCKED from ketamine abuse but I can get a good 1000-1500ml of booze down me before I need to bleed the lizard


----------



## thujone

I guess I have a small bladder, just a pint and I'm a walking pressure washer


----------



## Xorkoth

thujone said:


> I guess I have a small bladder, just a pint and I'm a walking pressure washer



I feel your pain, bro.  I still like beer though.


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Huh, so salad dressed is the takeaway for you guys in terms of the type of sauce that is the most American?  Interesting.  I would have guessed barbecue sauce.


i bet it's a like kind of a secret sauce. kind of like a big mac .! ?  maybe lol.


----------



## Hylight

_back to the shift grind 



_


----------



## MsDiz

Wahhh wahhhhhh! My tummy hurts! Whyyyy doth women suffer sooo.  it’s like a fricking massacre every time I pee.


----------



## Hylight

PrincessDiz said:


> Wahhh wahhhhhh! My tummy hurts! Whyyyy doth women suffer sooo.  it’s like a fricking massacre every time I pee.


bladder pain ? ☹


----------



## MsDiz

Hylight said:


> bladder pain ? ☹


It’s shark week.... dun dun dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s shark week.... dun dun dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## thujone

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s shark week.... dun dun dun dun dunnnnn



fertility is an attractive quality


----------



## DopeM

jhjhsdi said:


> Neck a few cans of tyskie or zwyeic(sp?) and tell me you don't get a buzz
> Polish lager is the way forward, in terms of beer/lager. Stuff gives you a wicked buzz. And it tastes real good, it's only 5.5-5.6%... there's some other Polish ones that are like 8%+ ones called carpacky or karpacky or something, gets you smashed. And of course there's tennants super, silver lynx, special brew.. Not very nice on the taste but they're all 8%+ too. Gold label is another..
> Or there's IPAs not sure if you class them as beer but I've been getting stuff called 'LIFE & DEATH' (lol) comes in little coke can size cans 6.5%, smash a few of those down and you defo catch a buzz. I mix it with 7.4% cider.. Ultimate snake bite. Gets me well nicely drunk.
> 
> Depends on your tolerance and bladder strength I guess  my bladders FUCKED from ketamine abuse but I can get a good 1000-1500ml of booze down me before I need to bleed the lizard


10%ers or bust

Krupnik (so?) & Vodka are only polish drinks worth drinking


----------



## MsDiz

thujone said:


> fertility is an attractive quality


It’s PAINFUL!!!!!! Fuck shedding my womb lining. This sucks!!!


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Wahhh wahhhhh! My pussy hurts! Wahhh wahhhhhh it’s too big! Take it out! My pussy hurts wahhhh!


It’s my womb but yes, it hurts, I wish it were not so. Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hylight

i got mine removed


----------



## jhjhsdi

DopeM said:


> 10%ers or bust
> 
> Krupnik (so?) & Vodka are only polish drinks worth drinking


Never seen a 10% beer or cider here in the UK. And I don't drink wine. I normally jump from 7.4% to 35-40% and get on the rum or vodka. 
I can drink a whole 70cl bottle of spiced rum and remember everything and really enjoy myself but a whole 70cl vodka I'll normally blackout and act a twat or just pass the fuck out, not remembering finishing it, and vodka gives me an awful awful suicidal dehydrated half day toilet hugging banging headache hangover. Rum doesn't at all.
I much prefer rum


----------



## DopeM

jhjhsdi said:


> Never seen a 10% beer or cider here in the UK. And I don't drink wine. I normally jump from 7.4% to 35-40% and get on the rum or vodka.
> I can drink a whole 70cl bottle of spiced rum and remember everything and really enjoy myself but a whole 70cl vodka I'll normally blackout and act a twat or just pass the fuck out, not remembering finishing it, and vodka gives me an awful awful suicidal dehydrated half day toilet hugging banging headache hangover. Rum doesn't at all.
> I much prefer rum


Interesting

I never had alcohol affect me differently rly


----------



## jhjhsdi

DopeM said:


> Interesting
> 
> I never had alcohol affect me differently rly


I think it's Cuz the rum is 35% and the voddy is 40%...that 5% seems to make a massive difference in my drunken behavior and hangover? Rums a much more happy, lively pissed whereas for me vodka is like a really sloppy pissed, heavier slurring, more irrational behavior, often 'fighty' or angry drunk. Maybe it's not down to alcohol content but the actual ingredients? 
BAD POTATOES!


----------



## thujone

I just mixed myself a wine spritzer with a shot of brandy in it. It's like some sort of RED RUM


----------



## thujone

my chocolate starfish is a one-way valve, sir


----------



## thujone

i'd almost rather have prostate cancer than a prostate exam


----------



## w01fg4ng

I thought the finger method was out dated/home method.  

Prostate health is mostly done via blood psa testing, ime


----------



## thujone

oh thank jesus, i thought i'd have to go to a rub n tug and tip extra for that


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath Working on a Lorna Shore one, but check this out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

drinking until i sleep
having one more beer if i wake up
not gonna face reality until i want to...


----------



## GreatManTalkin'

Hello guys!
Guess who's back with a brand new rap?


----------



## w01fg4ng

WB droppers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my guess is DEX'S MOM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck i slept too much now i can't sleep and i'm all like BORED

this is what i deserve

i should rot here in hell forever


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> fuck i slept too much now i can't sleep and i'm all like BORED
> 
> this is what i deserve
> 
> i should rot here in hell forever



Stahp being such a Sad Panda and throwing yourself around like Marla Singer from Fight Club! Yeash.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Stahp being such a Sad Panda and throwing yourself around like Marla Singer from Fight Club! Yeash.


am trying to be less sad

got some vid game stuff done, was cool

trying to cheer self up and reach out for help, is hard

most people are not fucking like rock stars i need to give myself A BREAK AND FEEL THAT IT IS OK and instead i am stuck in OCD like ritualistic behavior patterns and cannot snap out of it

throwing myself against the wall or into traffic is all I can do to break the cycle PLS DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

some of us put order to things to escape the chaos of reality
because extant reality is a nightmare, is hell and should be avoided at all costs


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> some of us put order to things to escape the chaos of reality
> because extant reality is a nightmare, is hell and should be avoided at all costs



I think getting a hobby would be helpful for you. Something in which you create something or something physical like archery. I think it might help to center you. Being constantly focused on sex and order or whatever is not good for you. It's good you're trying to reach out for help though  ♥


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think getting a hobby would be helpful for you. Something in which you create something or something physical like archery. I think it might help to center you. Being constantly focused on sex and order or whatever is not good for you. It's good you're trying to reach out for help though  ♥


what would center me is BENZODIAZEPINES

papa needs a big bottle of big big pills


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm not CONSTANTLY focused on sex

sometimes i focus on the will to live and the lackthereof, and think of all the places i could die away from the scourge of mankind






[HUMS TUNE ENDLESSLY TO SELF]

what i should do, what i really should do, and i might very well do this

is stay up all night

keep drinking ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER 

and then drink a lot of coffee

and gtfo my reality for a while

and try to feel OK about being "ME" because it SUCKS... FUCKING... BALLS and you guys have no idea


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am beginning to think this is MANIC DEPRESSION and i am either UP or down, and both are bad *and without benzos i will surely self destruct





*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

real talk, sometimes i think i am more bipolar and then i get ptsd flashes and i'm like OK GO BACK TO MOOD SWINGS FFS NO MORE FLASHBACKS PLS [eternal tears of a sad dad]

to be fair i just feel like SHIT right now

*you wear your ruins well please run away with me to hell
blow out the candles on all of my frankensteins
at least my death wish will come true




*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> real talk, sometimes i think i am more bipolar and then i get ptsd flashes and i'm like OK GO BACK TO MOOD SWINGS FFS NO MORE FLASHBACKS PLS [eternal tears of a sad dad]
> 
> to be fair i just feel like SHIT right now
> 
> *you wear your ruins well please run away with me to hell
> blow out the candles on all of my frankensteins
> at least my death wish will come true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Don't you think you kind of relish or kind of linger in that angst? I dunno, maybe you need meds, I'm no doctor. I also have a PTSD diagnosis, so we have that in common. Have you ever tried to get a diagnosis? Maybe you'll get some benzos out of it. Sorry you're feeling down though. Have been a little low myself of late.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Don't you think you kind of relish or kind of linger in that angst? I dunno, maybe you need meds, I'm no doctor. I also have a PTSD diagnosis, so we have that in common. Have you ever tried to get a diagnosis? Maybe you'll get some benzos out of it. Sorry you're feeling down though. Have been a little low myself of late.


YES I NEED MEDS omg are you serious

no I don't relish in angst, i have good days and i'm trying to think about how to engineer one tomorrow because it takes work when your every day starting point is pretty low

psychiatrists laughed and said yes you have ptsd i dunno if that counts but phd's laughed at me

like my suffering is funny because it probably is

i hope someone is getting a kick out of this


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> YES I NEED MEDS omg are you serious
> 
> no I don't relish in angst, i have good days and i'm trying to think about how to engineer one tomorrow because it takes work when your every day starting point is pretty low
> 
> psychiatrists laughed and said yes you have ptsd i dunno if that counts but phd's laughed at me
> 
> like my suffering is funny because it probably is
> 
> i hope someone is getting a kick out of this



That's fucked up that the shrinks laughed at you. I can't think of many things worse when you're struggling with mental illness. I wasn't being accusatory about "relishing in the angst," I was just throwing it out there to see if it's something that you might do subconsciously. I sometimes kind of punish myself and don't allow myself help/to heal because my self-worth gets so low and I don't feel deserving of it. If they gave you a PTSD diagnosis formally, like I have, if you're having trouble, they should give you meds. I haven't been triggered and had an attack like that where I go into flight or fight for about 4 years now, but I have had nightmares on occasion that I've needed hypnotic benzos for. Sorry you're having a rough go and yes, it does take conscious effort to engineer a good day sometimes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i mean i don't want someone to cry or pity me

laugh away i don't care

i imagine someone else would get offended / butthurt / violent

i legit would prefer ppl laugh at my woes than feel bad about it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yes i have been rx'd meds


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## JoEhJoEh

mooorning....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> mooorning....


good morning how are you


----------



## JoEhJoEh

coffee
i have to buy these sirups again


----------



## JoEhJoEh

thanks, just out of bed and come back from the land of dreams


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> thanks, just out of bed and come back from the land of dreams


i need sleep without nightmares

i swear i can't do anything fun until IT STOPS, it seems to dictate the mood of my whole day

and i know how to MEDICATE my way out of nightmares but the nation state has abandoned me [woe is me]

i hope your sleep was refreshing and awesome


----------



## Captain.Heroin

star date J37211

captain's log

i am FUCCing going to sleep and I hope I never wake up


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Huh, so salad dressed is the takeaway for you guys in terms of the type of sauce that is the most American?  Interesting.  I would have guessed barbecue sauce.


I think its half hamburger dressing tbh


----------



## schizopath

SHORTY GET THAT ASS ON THE DANCEFLOOR
ASHLEY K COME GIVE ME MORE


----------



## schizopath




----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> SHORTY GET THAT ASS ON THE DANCEFLOOR
> ASHLEY K COME GIVE ME MORE



is your pain relieved yet


----------



## schizopath

Im 120mg down and waiting for it to hit me. Should be alright real soon.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Im 120mg down and waiting for it to hit me. Should be alright real soon.



With my tolerance where it is right now, I'd be a complete vegetable after that much oxy! Lil bit jelly. One of those would get me good rn.

Eugh, MUST STAY AWAKE... I'm trying to reset the vampire mode I've been in and staying awake all day after being up all night... until at least 9pm. I swear I'm a master at getting jet lag without going anywhere.


----------



## schizopath

Id much rather have your tolerances than my perma tolerances


----------



## JoEhJoEh




----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


>



I love it to death.

JJ


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Id much rather have your tolerances than my perma tolerances



True. I'd also rather have oxy than not  Today's my last day of tramadol. My low dose once a week treat thing did not work _at all. _I'm not sure, but I think I can get refills on my script, will wait for a few weeks before I do though, so I don't seem like tooooo much of a junkie and my tolerance goes down a little.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Id much rather have your tolerances than my perma tolerances




I can really remember my first .5 Xanor (2008) -   i slept 14 hours. Now I can take 30 -50 mg RC-Benzo and am just a bit tired. Wow. Sad. 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

whats that bullshit here - the smiley means 8!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

What are you guys doing today? Are you at work or like me still locked down?

JJ


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> Never seen a 10% beer or cider here in the UK. And I don't drink wine. I normally jump from 7.4% to 35-40% and get on the rum or vodka.
> I can drink a whole 70cl bottle of spiced rum and remember everything and really enjoy myself but a whole 70cl vodka I'll normally blackout and act a twat or just pass the fuck out, not remembering finishing it, and vodka gives me an awful awful suicidal dehydrated half day toilet hugging banging headache hangover. Rum doesn't at all.
> I much prefer rum


Hahah vodka sends me absolutely crazy, like makes me super violent and I blackout completely. I haven’t drank it since I was in my early 20s.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

i look like an elephant since lockdown. i gained over 17 kg just from being extemely sick for 5 weeks and i have to lie in bed, and then sitting and lying around, depressions came because i lost my job for no reason and so on. And when I'm frustrated, I eat. I hate myself atm.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PrincessDiz said:


> Hahah vodka sends me absolutely crazy, like makes me super violent and I blackout completely. I haven’t drank it since I was in my early 20s.



Same here with Tequila. I shouldn't even think about it. I just know I had the salt everywhere the next morning, also in my hair, my bra, my panties - fucking amnesia!!!! :D And i was sooooooooooooooo siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick....
But since then, guess I was 20, so 5 years ago, I have never touched Tequila anymore.

Here in Austria there are so many good sorts of wine, i prefer a special white wine, also mixed with sparkling water.

JJ


----------



## Coxenormous

Finally done, @schizopath , What song by Lorna Shore should I do. I got to animate it then edit it


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Finally done, @schizopath , What song by Lorna Shore should I do. I got to animate it then edit it


Darkest Spawn of course


----------



## JackoftheWood

JoEhJoEh said:


> What are you guys doing today? Are you at work or like me still locked down?
> 
> JJ


I'm trying to get an appointment at my local health department for covid testing, seeing as I visited a hotspot for it recently. Being that I'm a young guy with no symptoms, no where else will test me. Who knew being responsible was so inconvenient and annoying.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

RIP


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCTyYMgjX5g/


----------



## schizopath

Still nodding from the oxy I took 8 hours ago


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm trying to get an appointment at my local health department for covid testing, seeing as I visited a hotspot for it recently. Being that I'm a young guy with no symptoms, no where else will test me. Who knew being responsible was so inconvenient and annoying.


Where are you from? I'm living in Austria and if you suspect yourself to have Covid, you can call a number and they come home and test you. Then you have to wait a few days for the result, mine was negative, thank god. Look it up in the internet, RedCross, GreenCross, whatever...

JJ


----------



## JackoftheWood

JoEhJoEh said:


> Where are you from? I'm living in Austria and if you suspect yourself to have Covid, you can call a number and they come home and test you. Then you have to wait a few days for the result, mine was negative, thank god. Look it up in the internet, RedCross, GreenCross, whatever...
> 
> JJ


I'm in the US, so it's no surprise trying to get tested is a pain in the ass, we've throughly bungled our response to the virus in every way.


----------



## Soso78

If hiv didn’t stop the gays then I doubt covid will


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm in the US, so it's no surprise trying to get tested is a pain in the ass, we've throughly bungled our response to the virus in every way.



I can't believe that. I called that special number and they were here in 10 minutes! But not even testing is more than a fucking fuck!!!! Here you can have a test just if you SUSPECT you could have it. You don't have to have all the symtpoms.

I'm sorry for you, for America and i hope Trump will get shot soon. or poisened. or whatever...

JJ


----------



## MemphisX3

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm in the US, so it's no surprise trying to get tested is a pain in the ass, we've throughly bungled our response to the virus in every way.


My area has been surprisingly on its shit about covid. I just left my social health department junt and they have drive thru testing and walk in.

Another social services place on the other side of town has drive up testing

The walgreens walking distance from my house has drive thru testing


BUT we could be better about masks and we are starting to reap the consequences of our stupidity for opening up too early. Restaraunts are about to get shut down again and bars are losing their licenses over the covid ordinances.


----------



## MemphisX3

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm in the US, so it's no surprise trying to get tested is a pain in the ass, we've throughly bungled our response to the virus in every way.


Ain't no "we" about it. It's one ridiculously selfish and ignorant subset of "americans"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Am moving on with being a hedonistic bad dad

Tonight should be fun


----------



## schizopath

Typical after opiate syndrome -> Cant sleep properly. Well got some irl things I gotta do today soon enough.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> If hiv didn’t stop the gays then I doubt covid will


this


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

out of thc

have to wait circa 12 hours or longer to get more

gonna cry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you know what though i don't have to be sad

i have like ten thousand reasons to feel better about myself and a bitch isn't going to get in my way

am so tired of the plebe life, I want out of this shell, out of my slice of hell i want to escape, leave, poof gone dust vanish back to the earth...

i am gonna have to find a way OUT

liberals aren't helping


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes i have feelings

sometimes i take my black metal shirt off and feel nothing






[hairflip]






fuck you all i'm gonna plan my suicide and hopefully die tomorrow i hate the world

except mal madness nz shady YOU CRAZY BASTARD I LOVE YOU lady xork, and um a huge list of others mostly dead ppl like lw13, dex I LOVED YOU DEX YOU WERE THE COOLEST IF WE ARE GONNA RESURRECT 1 BL'ER WITH BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER'S FRIEND WILLOW WE ARE TOTALLY RESURRECTING DEX ... I would go on but idgaf don't care


----------



## Captain.Heroin

suicide planned [darkness and alone] that was easy enough CHECK PLUS CAPTAIN you got something accomplished today

I was thinking perhaps after Trump gets re-elected because we all know TrumpTrain2020 gonna mow down some BLM supporters on election night ... but then I was like why wait that long?

Ugh.  I would go out tomorrow and for the next few days to scope the best locations ... but apathy takes over and I think I'd just fail at it... even though I have some really fucking awesome choices.


*NSFW*: 










i should probably tell at least 1 person in real world what i'm planning on... life gonna suck the BBC after I start going thru with the plans...thanks COVID thanks for ruining my last year of life IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED






I'm gonna watch ACRIMONY and wish I had good drugs to use while watching it but I don't FUCK ME fuck my life FUCK LOVE






Am afraid there will be some temporal causal loop that sends me back to some mental timespace in the past when I was having sushi (ew) with my now deceased ex (cries) and I am not gonna react well to knowing how I'm gonna go through all of that before it happens

I know I'll get the same response... why do I fucking care... it doesn't mean anything to me IT DOES NOT MEAN ANYTHING TO ME [it can't]

and yet I pretend to care

as if this is all some great act for some invisible observer to morally cast judgments... that I don't believe in...

so many options so little time TIME IS DWINDLING PICK YOUR POISON






TIME'S UP

I would be a lot happier with heroin, but we all know that train kicks you off before you get to your stop...

and I don't even want heroin...

I don't even want meth...

maybe this is what it's like to want to die... when the drugs stop being good enough... when others never were... ya that sounds about right

in the good news my howtotwerk masterclASS is going well






not even DEATH will take away my twerking ability - my spirit will be twerking in hell, wait is that here or there, am I there now?  Does it matter?

STOP RUNNING, ROBERT...

oh yea and i am out of thc i need to re-up before i can go scouting new croak locations ...

this is what i get for NO DRUGS no fun NO LIFE no love FUCK LIFE fuck love FUCK IT ALL [run away]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am 110% familiar with what probably happened already

and again

and

i

am

still

IN LOVE WITH A THOT help me jerry






I had 1 more reason to live before they cancelled Jerry Springer... that shit was life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I can't see a thirsty THOT getting lemonade poured on them, or a man arguing with his woman and his side piece about the cheatin, I don't know what is keeping me going anymore...

food tastes like cardboard
love is a joke, a curse
life is hell, inexistence to be treasured
i want out OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT

BRING
BACK
JERRY


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> suicide planned [darkness and alone] that was easy enough CHECK PLUS CAPTAIN you got something accomplished today
> 
> I was thinking perhaps after Trump gets re-elected because we all know TrumpTrain2020 gonna mow down some BLM supporters on election night ... but then I was like why wait that long?
> 
> Ugh.  I would go out tomorrow and for the next few days to scope the best locations ... but apathy takes over and I think I'd just fail at it... even though I have some really fucking awesome choices.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should probably tell at least 1 person in real world what i'm planning on... life gonna suck the BBC after I start going thru with the plans...thanks COVID thanks for ruining my last year of life IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna watch ACRIMONY and wish I had good drugs to use while watching it but I don't FUCK ME fuck my life FUCK LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am afraid there will be some temporal causal loop that sends me back to some mental timespace in the past when I was having sushi (ew) with my now deceased ex (cries) and I am not gonna react well to knowing how I'm gonna go through all of that before it happens
> 
> I know I'll get the same response... why do I fucking care... it doesn't mean anything to me IT DOES NOT MEAN ANYTHING TO ME [it can't]
> 
> and yet I pretend to care
> 
> as if this is all some great act for some invisible observer to morally cast judgments... that I don't believe in...
> 
> so many options so little time TIME IS DWINDLING PICK YOUR POISON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME'S UP
> 
> I would be a lot happier with heroin, but we all know that train kicks you off before you get to your stop...
> 
> and I don't even want heroin...
> 
> I don't even want meth...
> 
> maybe this is what it's like to want to die... when the drugs stop being good enough... when others never were... ya that sounds about right
> 
> in the good news my howtotwerk masterclASS is going well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even DEATH will take away my twerking ability - my spirit will be twerking in hell, wait is that here or there, am I there now?  Does it matter?
> 
> STOP RUNNING, ROBERT...
> 
> oh yea and i am out of thc i need to re-up before i can go scouting new croak locations ...
> 
> this is what i get for NO DRUGS no fun NO LIFE no love FUCK LIFE fuck love FUCK IT ALL [run away]


Uh oh boys, he's reached critical mass.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Uh oh boys, he's reached critical mass.


probably for the dozenth time this year but it's in my grasp and I HAVE THE POWA






Naturally when private security comes I grab my COURTNEY LOVE SPRAY too and make a dip for it.  

I would just light myself on fire but that seems to easy and they tried LIKE LOSERS to save that guy who lit himself on fire in DC... like serious you are gonna make him a skin transplant patient when he just wanted to die that's so cruel

people are so evil

let ppl die if that is their choice I THOUGHT THIS WAS AMERICA






My plan is to try for a PLAN B THIRSTY THOT in a few days if PLAN A doesn't worm his way back over soon.  Which is totally like me... I don't wait long fuck waiting for a thot THEY DON'T CHANGE THEIR MIND THEY JUST GET BORED WHEN THEY CAN'T GET DICK

I'm patient and caring BUT SEEM TO CARE TOO MUCH I guess

also I would be escaping through video games but lolservermaintenance and facepalm egodeath






who needs solar panels or nuclear electric plants when you can suck dick iirc





^ that feel when your k shot kicks in and ppl still asking u questions like "what is your name, are you homeless"





^that feel when you're shooting k in public and making sure you're around the normal plebe trash and no piggos just doggos of every variety make and model


*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am much too ANGST feeling at 1am for this

i need to be alone........ like totally fucking alone away from scum plebe trash .. disgusting filthy breeders of covid vectors and heteronormatives so gross eww

covid, overdoses, suicide and drug laws took all my favorite people away from me and i am tired of this

sighhhh

gonna stare at the wall and think of butts and the pain of wanting to cut myself and not having a blade sharp enough....

i think i'm truly in love with DEATH and she is in love with ME, it is the only thing I have left to love in this world... i have found what I love and I am letting it kill me... LIFE IS MY COFFIN AND IT IS TIME TO SHUT THE LID


----------



## Captain.Heroin

problem 1 YOU HAVE NO THC IDIOT and you have told yourself this several times GET MORE FUCKFACE ahhhhhh

if I had an externalized internal dialogue 1

problem 2 NO GOGOJUICE

problem 3 LACK OF FOOD

that's bare minimums and I'm not even thinking wow factors or GOODBYECRUELWORLD notes






yuge moneyshot, 10/10 would bang again

missing the voidfillingphenomena and somehow one more void will solve this problem...

why does any of this matter


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*: 










who'LL BE DIGGING when u FINALLY let ME DIEEE

ps face masks are not working *


			https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article244033087.html
		

*
they do not care about us we are just moneycows to them


----------



## JoEhJoEh

'morning all. did you sleep well?

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> 'morning all. did you sleep well?
> 
> JJ


i have not slept

it is not that late over here and i am going to try for sleep but it surely will not come

have had nightmares every night for at least a month + now

am not surprised THIS IS WHAT I FORGET for leaving mother behind THIS IS WHAT I HAVE EARNED...

i am trying to tell myself YOU HAVE COOL THINGS YOU CAN PLAN TO DO TOMORROW STOP PITYPARTYING but i can't help how I feel... I am going to DO THOSE POSSIBLE THINGS TOMORROW and hardcore work harder on getting my SHIT






BLEEPBLEEPBLABLURPBLURPBLAAAP

btw you can play as covid19 in the new pacman and you always win






in FRANCE macron is pacman [because it's like euro's answer to china over there] and all the fruit are actually day-old discounted baguettes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for some reason u have to click the emptiness to see macron pacman


that's how much i suck at succing

this is ur FRENCH president on METH....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

infinitedoggo






I think I need to FUCKYOURFEELINGS every day until they go away


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for some reason I still feel like I am still stuck inside of a womb






when I die I'll come out the deathgina of my life and re-emerge with a bbc






yea I am fucked


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so angry at the person who said they love me, it is a joke, a lie, a myth they cannot love anyone and don't love themselves

i at least love others even if i can't stand myself UGHhh

FUCK YOUR FEELINGS













> My continued existence is worse than death
> Yet I still live on...
> Trying to force apathy upon myself
> To replace my depression with numbness
> I tell myself that it’s worked…
> That I don’t feel anything anymore…
> But deep down, I know that I’ll never
> Be anything resembling “positive”
> Life is my coffin
> And it’s time to shut the lid.
> One final action
> And this will all end…
> One final action
> And this will all end…
> One final action…
> I can’t fight the inevitable…
> So I embrace it…
> Embrace suicide…
> I want to die alone and cold,
> And hating myself for every moment of hope that I ever had


----------



## Captain.Heroin

need sleep
i must eliminate all my desires *i must destroy all my fears*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am having hot/cold flashes, i feel warmer than normal, lethargic/sleeping in a lot and LIFEISMYCOFFIN feelings.  Probably covid round 7,634

it'll never go away and they are keeping us trapped in this hell

sigh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bussing creates fussing






it also creates covid cases iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not like I want to upstage him on being a THOT but two can play at that game

imma give it like 2 more days

i am so tired


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the trees bleed when they are cut too

just like me






I'm a tightrope walker
I can't find my circus
and I'm damaged beyond repair...





















THIS IS A STORY ABOUT A SEX TRAFFICKING VICTIM NAMED MELANIA...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think the karen meltdown videos are like 2nd in my heart right next to jerry springer but jerry left me

I don't need a man in my life I HAVE KAREN NOW

lUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUl

I need like... a 9 hour video compilation of Karen meltdowns
i am going to entertain myself

w/ video of karens losing their fucking mind

because fuck yeah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not his fault i'm starting to be sexually attracted to women again

but then again maybe it is because he could lose a few lbs and try harder

lul

i would totally tell him that

just to see the look on his face lol






totes tell him that no hard feelings but you have gone back to women
it was good but you can get a skinnier chick with a tighter vagina





I wonder if he would give me a dirty look, slap me, cry, look sad, or straight up start beating me... I can't imagine "I understand" Would be the words that come out of his mouth






I think I probably would be too good at destroying his heart






prolly just gonna move on and will try not to intentionally hurt his feelings... though he probably has none to hurt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you know what

i don't think i'll tell him i found a woman

i'll say i found a guy a few years younger and a dozen plus pounds thinner

and the PLUS part implying he could lose more than that (cuz he knows he can) will rub him raw

and then i'll say i came 7x in like a 3 hour window and it was hottest ever

i'm gonna murder 2 hearts with 1 lie

oh god

i can't sleep

i have been awake blank staring for hours

minus eating and karen videos

and, ugh

i get hot, cold, i can't get comfortable IT IS LIKE OPIATE WITHDRAWAL I HAVEN'T USED IN YEARS THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT

i'm so sick of living, I DON'T WANT TO LIVE ANYMORE why can't I just get some downers I WOULDN'T WANT TO KILL MYSELF WITH DOWNERS IF I HAD DOWNERS HAHAHAHAH the irony oh oh oh the irony

oh god, four more hours of this decaying life

i could probably hit him up for booty right now but i'm too bitter and am trying to engineer a good evening not an early morning quickie 

and quite frankly i should just move on and i know it

MY HEART HAS CONSPIRED AGAINST MY DICK AND BRAIN
AND IT WON
AND I WANT TO KILL IT WITH SEDATIVES SO IT STOPS BEATING


----------



## Shady's Fox

hey captaina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> hey captaina



hi shady how are you 

I am not well, but um... I guess I'll get well soon?


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> prolly just gonna move on



You gonna break up?


----------



## Shady's Fox

he will get well soon

he's retarded


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> You gonna break up?


it's not something i think i can stop, like heroin






So I'm going to self-sabotage it with a series of lies in a way that comes off like a terrible, terrible honest truth


----------



## CFC

Why do you want to break up?


----------



## Shady's Fox

CFC said:


> Why do you want to break up?



because he rolled up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> Why do you want to break up?


I'm one of those people who had enough veins that I'd have overdosed or ran out of money before I ran out of veins.

MY HEART HAS SO MANY VEINS THAT I WILL RUN OUT OF DICK AND MIND LIKES BEFORE MY HEART STOPS LOVING

it is the only wording that fit and it barely makes sense in my head

so try to wrap that on your pecker or fuck bareback I don't care

I'm so infuriated

I don't want to break up... but why WOULD someone in my position BECAUSE I CAN DO BETTER BECAUSE I NEED A SUGAR DADDY BECAUSE I NEED SOMETHING MORE EXCITING IN LIFE THAN MEXICAN VANILLA OR PERHAPS BECAUSE I AM TRYING TO PUSH EVERYTHING AND EVERYONE AWAY BEFORE I KICK THE CHAIR OUT FROM UNDERNEATH ME, I'm not sure

mostly because I can do better... and I shouldn't want something, like heroin, that is so bad and desirable to my heart

i want to eject my heart and leave that shit out for life


----------



## Shady's Fox

Exactly what I told you before, you looking for a purpose = escapism. You're confused.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Exactly what I told you before, you looking for a purpose = escapism. You're confused.


[ragequit]

shady... SHADY shady pls... pls don't do this to me I haven't slept

*life does not have meaning or purpose i reject the notion and if i am wrong it is it cannot be found because it cannot be accessible or cannot be knowable POOF*

btw i was like why Trump hate BUBBA WALLACE it's not cuz he's black or cancel culture or culture wars... it's cuz he's a hottie, I'm beginning to think Melania fucked Bubba Wallace (lord knows I would)

I AM NOT LOOKING FOR PURPOSE OR ESCAPISM shady I am sick of your accusations 

I don't need meaning or anything pretend special

I GAVE UP HOPE OF EVER HAVING A RELATIONSHIP AGAIN OK

but if you eliminate the FAKE purpose like THE FAKE NEWS MEDIA, then you begin to see things clearer, the heart strings are there but they are bleeding because I keep cutting myself

...there are burns and scars all over my body like a constellation of tortured stars.... floating away in the night lonely, their light only reaching our eyes once they have died, all my pain is gone but the light I will always see... I will never stop feeling the pain....

the pain that is always with me, the pain that never left me, we were never meant to live with chronic pain... we were meant to die...

[snippets of my writing because i'm not happy, i am getting off topic]

I AM NOT HAPPY AND I DON'T NEED A REASON SHADY.  

Or, if you really want a simplistic reason, _get my dick wet _same reason I was with him in the first place is same reason I'll move on.  GET.  MY.  DICK.  WET.

dick.  wet


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm one of those people who had enough veins that I'd have overdosed or ran out of money before I ran out of veins.
> 
> MY HEART HAS SO MANY VEINS THAT I WILL RUN OUT OF DICK AND MIND LIKES BEFORE MY HEART STOPS LOVING
> 
> it is the only wording that fit and it barely makes sense in my head
> 
> so try to wrap that on your pecker or fuck bareback I don't care
> 
> I'm so infuriated
> 
> I don't want to break up... but why WOULD someone in my position BECAUSE I CAN DO BETTER BECAUSE I NEED A SUGAR DADDY BECAUSE I NEED SOMETHING MORE EXCITING IN LIFE THAN MEXICAN VANILLA OR PERHAPS BECAUSE I AM TRYING TO PUSH EVERYTHING AND EVERYONE AWAY BEFORE I KICK THE CHAIR OUT FROM UNDERNEATH ME, I'm not sure
> 
> mostly because I can do better... and I shouldn't want something, like heroin, that is so bad and desirable to my heart
> 
> i want to eject my heart and leave that shit out for life



Ah ok I c, attempting to paper over the purposelessness and dissatisfaction of life with relationships - gotcha.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> Ah ok I c, attempting to paper over the purposelessness and dissatisfaction of life with relationships - gotcha.


no no no life has no meaning so how could relationships have meaning.... i mean come on cfc

don't shady me this early in the morning

i expect it from shady, not you...   

fuck it i'mma imagine bubba wallace gently fucking MELANIA in the white house during the 2 hours of sleep DJT manages to get one evening...

and the secret service agents are like mesmerized by the BBC going in and out on the security cameras


----------



## CFC

I would recommend cakes as a replacement. If you eat enough, you'll become so obese they'll make TV programmes about you and you'll be able to purposefully spend your life attempting to lose the 600lbs and create gofundmes for surgery to excise the excess skin.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> [ragequit]
> 
> shady... SHADY shady pls... pls don't do this to me I haven't slept
> 
> *life does not have meaning or purpose i reject the notion and if i am wrong it is it cannot be found because it cannot be accessible or cannot be knowable POOF*
> 
> btw i was like why Trump hate BUBBA WALLACE it's not cuz he's black or cancel culture or culture wars... it's cuz he's a hottie, I'm beginning to think Melania fucked Bubba Wallace (lord knows I would)
> 
> I AM NOT LOOKING FOR PURPOSE OR ESCAPISM shady I am sick of your accusations
> 
> I don't need meaning or anything pretend special
> 
> I GAVE UP HOPE OF EVER HAVING A RELATIONSHIP AGAIN OK
> 
> but if you eliminate the FAKE purpose like THE FAKE NEWS MEDIA, then you begin to see things clearer, the heart strings are there but they are bleeding because I keep cutting myself
> 
> ...there are burns and scars all over my body like a constellation of tortured stars.... floating away in the night lonely, their light only reaching our eyes once they have died, all my pain is gone but the light I will always see... I will never stop feeling the pain....
> 
> the pain that is always with me, the pain that never left me, we were never meant to live with chronic pain... we were meant to die...
> 
> [snippets of my writing because i'm not happy, i am getting off topic]
> 
> I AM NOT HAPPY AND I DON'T NEED A REASON SHADY.
> 
> Or, if you really want a simplistic reason, _get my dick wet _same reason I was with him in the first place is same reason I'll move on.  GET.  MY.  DICK.  WET.
> 
> dick.  wet



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


am dyin

\
am dyinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



WHAT HE SAIDDDDDDDD


AGHHHHHHHHH ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that would be super hot

"I came here ... to apologize ..." 

...

"YOU HAVE NOTHING TO APOLOGIZE FOR, MY HUSBAND IS A STUPID, FAT APE..." her eyes wanted to add AND I AM SO LONELY IN MY BED EVERY NIGHT...


----------



## Shady's Fox

AND SHE PLAYING WITH HER TOES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> I would recommend cakes as a replacement. If you eat enough, you'll become so obese they'll make TV programmes about you and you'll be able to purposefully spend your life attempting to lose the 600lbs and create gofundmes for surgery to excise the excess skin.


NO NO NO NO I can't do this I'm the thin one

I have to hold that over him at all costs

and if anything I need to tell him I found someone thinner and that won't make sense if I pork it up anymore, I still have some ab definition

CFC you wanna just borrow my brain?  I'll try falling asleep again.  Just astral project me, or whatever, and after like 60 seconds, which will seem like 2 years, you'll get it and you'll be glad you got off the carousel when you did (because YOU CAN RUN ON... FOR A LONG TIME...)


----------



## Shady's Fox

YOOOOO

AM JUMPIN IN MA CHAIR

HOW CAN U SAY DAT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> AND SHE PLAYING WITH HER TOES


like using her toes to play with Bubba's BBC?  

I can dig that

"Donald never likes it when I use my feet"...

"Girl I'mma use every part of your body at least twice before I head out of here"

I'm gonna write the trashiest love story between Bubba Wallace and Melania, while DJT Is asleep and the secret service watch on cameras, and i'm gonna put it out in the public sphere before election night

i hope it riles up the cancel culture and the statue worshippers


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> after like 60 seconds, which will seem like 2 years



I can achieve the same effect from a hash cookie, which I shan't risk again but tyvm 4 offer


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> like using her toes to play with Bubba's BBC?
> 
> I can dig that
> 
> "Donald never likes it when I use my feet"...
> 
> "Girl I'mma use every part of your body at least twice before I head out of here"
> 
> I'm gonna write the trashiest love story between Bubba Wallace and Melania, while DJT Is asleep and the secret service watch on cameras, and i'm gonna put it out in the public sphere before election night
> 
> i hope it riles up the cancel culture and the statue worshippers




do push-ups with her pussy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw if I'm the toxic one, you can tell me but like, try to break it to me gently like "gee Cpt. maybe you can work on yourself in these ways before you dive off the deep end"

*have you ever seen what a dead bird looks like, a live rat
the filth of the world living and the beauty dying
it too will make you tear up and cry, break down and wonder what is the purpose
of this meaningless leaning mess of human beings on a dying rock
in the middle of nowhere
without a god*
it can too drive you mad if you keep looking for meaning
for patterns
it is all static, it is all noise, nothing changes
the movement, the time, is illusory, it is a macro illusion, it does not exist on the extreme finite level
we exist outward, away from it all
we are as far from hell as we can get *and yet we are still terribly too close to it*


----------



## Shady's Fox

i sneezed


----------



## Shady's Fox

i sneezed again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> do push-ups with her pussy


....THAT'S.... HOT.... i Have done that before with my dick - would never have thought to put it into those words

that is so... blatantly low brow and viscerally worded it's beautiful

i am so making this


----------



## Shady's Fox

ya i used to bounce my dick off ma belly

when i was little

haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> i sneezed again


a sneeze can send particles with the covid 26 feet in the air

i doubt a mask is going to cut that down to 3 magically or whatever but, you know, if everyone puts a mask on it somehow blinds them to all the corpses somehow

i guess they dip their face masks in essential oils so they can't smell the rotting flesh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> ya i used to bounce my dick off ma belly
> 
> when i was little
> 
> haha


tyvm 4 sharing that was entertaining to mentally picture

it helps me forget about the pain of existence for like 2 minutes

*my only escape are the nightmares
no pills can save me now
the drugs stopped working
they get me high but i still want to die
there's no way out of this delightful dissatisfaction
i'm like a Karen having a mental breakdown
in public
screaming at the top of my lungs
telling myself I should go back to my own country
and I should, this world is a shithole country*


----------



## Shady's Fox

you know what i found on the ground yesterday?

guess what

a fuckin mask

yeah, hi

why you movin around man

stop wavim

listen a dog sniff that shit rite

you i mean the ok

you bring it home

and then..


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> you know what i found on the ground yesterday?
> 
> guess what
> 
> a fuckin mask
> 
> yeah, hi
> 
> why you movin around man
> 
> stop wavim
> 
> listen a dog sniff that shit rite
> 
> you i mean the ok
> 
> you bring it home
> 
> and then..


the fact they are recommending disposable masks is fucking disgusting

yeah, tons of extra medical waste we potentially don't need / WE DEFINITELY don't need, especially if you can just use reusable cloth/cotton

and all the idiots who just drop plastic gloves on the ground = YOU ARE ALL GOING TO HELL 

stop polluting MY PLANET you can go rot on the moon I have to live here in the disgusting pile of plebe trash

if we keep polluting the planet with plastics, it'll end up in our bodies and our livers will die prematurely and covid won't even get a chance to kill us

i think i have 3 hours left.............. MAKE THE PAIN STOP please


----------



## BK38




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> the fact they are recommending disposable masks is fucking disgusting
> 
> yeah, tons of extra medical waste we potentially don't need / WE DEFINITELY don't need, especially if you can just use reusable cloth/cotton
> 
> and all the idiots who just drop plastic gloves on the ground = YOU ARE ALL GOING TO HELL
> 
> stop polluting MY PLANET you can go rot on the moon I have to live here in the disgusting pile of plebe trash
> 
> if we keep polluting the planet with plastics, it'll end up in our bodies and our livers will die prematurely and covid won't even get a chance to kill us
> 
> i think i have 3 hours left.............. MAKE THE PAIN STOP please




am crafting a space-ship

we gonna stop on Neptune's Moon. Away from this this whatever called

it's a world with no name


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was SO, TOTALLY going to be like TOTALLY happy by now

and I was gonna rub it in bk38's sexy face

but you know what

YOU KNOW WHAT, I fucked up, ok

I didn't get all my shit done and now I'm in pain, withering away like the melting TRIGGERED SNOWFLAKE i am ok...

OK?  

I love you BK but imma get happy and SHOW YOU IT CAN BE DONE

I don't need a MAN in my life to make me happy BUT IT HELPS OK DAMN IT I'M LONELY I NEED FUCC I admit it

I was like GEE WHAT IF I PRETEND LIKE I DON'T NEED SEX days later my dick is hard and im like AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

he has till THURSDAY and if I'm not FUCC'd by then I'm moving on

i think maybe i should just tell him he works too much or i need a guy who isn't a momma's boy because he totally fuckin is too

i'mma make it about that

things he can't control (because the weight thing he can but that's a low blow)

maybe i should say i met a thinner playboy with a huge bank acct and doesn't have to work LUL

oh god

oh GOD

that would get under his skin, something, fierce, that really would

oh god

I figured it out, I DISCOVERED IT

it's worse than Trump calling Warren POCAHONTAS

like my words are somehow more racist though it has nothing to do w/ race ... but he'll get offended in that way

like i know how he'll react this is DELICIOUS

now I just keep this TERRIBLE LIE up my sleeve like a hidden ace ♠


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC what is the worst way to break a guy's heart

like I wanna see the tears

WHAT CAN I SAY

"I slept with your brother" might work... but I don't know his bro's name so like... he'd be like um... in disbelief.  Plus his bros are straight so I'd have convince him (WHICH WILL NOT BE IMPOSSIBLE - DO NOT NOT NOT ASK ME WHY) that I turned one of his bros


nah that's a bad one

i'm thinking i found a playboy

maybe say he isn't thinner but that doesn't matter because he can spend all day w/ me and take me places BUYS ME NICE THINGS TAKES ME OUT oh yes

i think that'll do it ugh i dunno

maybe the "I am fucking women again" works

I thought about lining up a chick to pile outta here when he comes over one night just so that he isn't in disbelief of it

and yea I can make that work.... I don't think it'll be a problem (at some point all men NEED FUCC and you will stick it in just about anyone if the hole is right and nice for the FUCCing)


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am gonna browse Tumblr for aesthetics


----------



## Shady's Fox

yearnin for silent hill


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I AM BEGINNING TO THINK THERE ARE NO HOT GUYS CRYING ON THE INTERNET

ffs i Know I'm not totes ugly when I cry why aren't there other hot guys crying in gif form

am totes unimpressed by hollywood all sniffles no actual tears

i have like 1000 life events i can think of for a hot minute and boom real tears


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Women know how to cry MEN NEED TO LEARN






srsly tho it's like bros don't like to cry they think it makes them weak

NOT KNOWING HOW TO CRY MAKES YOU LOOK PATHETIC TO ME just be a real man and show some real emotions

iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

I feel so home when I listen this, I swear. Never fails to comfort me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh but even my womanly male counterpart loves to hide his emotions

he gets like... uniemotional like .... like very bland

very one sided

no depth no soul beauty

the other bro i was SAD DADDING it with well he had a normal range of emotions and was normally centered on well adjusted happiness

YEAH WELL AT LEAST HE WAS A REAL MAN

the guy I'm seeing does this "I only have my fake happy emotion [HIDES EMOTIONAL CONTEXT]" ugh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would tell him there's not enough of an authentic person left in you for me to fall in love with... but that sounds....

well like some people would get it... he would not.  I'd have to break it down for him.  

It's not that he's Latino.  It's just that this cat is not that smart IMO, he wouldn't get it, he's not DEEP

like the DEEP STATE they put SCHIFF AND COMEY IN PLACE AND THEY ARE TRYING TO EVISCERATE THE PRESIDENT


----------



## Shady's Fox

sparke wattery bubble gloomy dreams


----------



## Captain.Heroin

srsly though if all you have is emotional nihilism and depression, that's like, zero emotions right there

depression without contextual emotional states to set it off is like.. ugh gross

I don't know why my heart can like such a BORG.  He's like a sexy male BORG who takes dick well

maybe I'm just trying to find an emotionless robofucktoy with human warmth and a beating heart

this is probably the best i will ever have and i should hold onto it just a little longer

i can't expect someone to emotionally be all there if they're drained from a soul-sucking void of a job

BUT YOU KNOW WHAT?  THAT'S LIKE, TOTALLY YOUR PROBLEM, CUPCAKE, NOT MINE.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You're not Shakespeare, you want a relationship for drama? because emotionally a partner even if they don't know themselves they will be there, their intention you kno what i mean and in the end -- the act matters


----------



## Shady's Fox

I DON'T MEAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You're not Shakespeare, you want a relationship for drama? because emotionally a partner even if they don't know themselves they will be there, their intention you kno what i mean and in the end -- the act matters


I want them to be emotionally present or at least PRETEND TO CARE and not seem so distant/disconnected

Shakespeare was awful






Acts don't matter because I don't believe in free will or volitional control over reality - acts are going to happen, it's the thoughts/feelings behind the players that matter to me, that is authentic


----------



## Shady's Fox

''SHAKESPEARE WAS AWFUL''

greatest sentence you said in a while

gg life


----------



## Shady's Fox

and ofc

i have to post my girl..

so sad to see she didn't blew up

such powerful track, she sees far


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh but even my womanly male counterpart loves to hide his emotions
> 
> he gets like... uniemotional like .... like very bland
> 
> very one sided
> 
> no depth no soul beauty
> 
> the other bro i was SAD DADDING it with well he had a normal range of emotions and was normally centered on well adjusted happiness
> 
> YEAH WELL AT LEAST HE WAS A REAL MAN
> 
> the guy I'm seeing does this "I only have my fake happy emotion [HIDES EMOTIONAL CONTEXT]" ugh


Homie, you got problems 98% of BL cant help you with. Seek counseling dude.


Coming on a web forum and shit posting like you get paid for it is only exacerbating your mental cycle. You either get coddled on this board or you get all sorts of invalid validation.  None of that is healthy dude. You need to go out irl and find a support group of people who aren't going to just let your bullshit slide or affirm your; quite frankly; borderline schizophrenic ramblings.

I just saw you post about suicide a few pages back and if I knew you IRL I would send wellness checks to your house every fucking day and then when they finally do decide to 5150 you I would send the judge and prosecutor your posts as evidence your a danger to yourself.

I know that sounds harsh but god damn CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

People should be entitled to end their lives and I am sorry you think life is something that should be forced down people's throats.  I'm sure you think abortion to be murder too and all that jazz.

I live in America where I believe in civil rights and the right to life is a right, not a mandate or a sentence.  You're not living a life sentence.  You're alive because you want to be.  Life isn't a sentence.  Seeing it that way is, frankly, dimwitted at best and dangerous at worst in a world with 8 billion people.



MemphisX3 said:


> borderline schizophrenic ramblings


1) welcome to The Lounge

2) nothing I say inherently makes sense unless you are me.  Part of what I'm doing (inadvertently, deliberately, whatever...) is the Blah book.  

Enough stereotypical / singular nouns or verbs are thrown in.  Overly so, to a nonsensical point.  You fill in what your mind sees.  

Rorschach test with words.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> srsly though if all you have is emotional nihilism and depression, that's like, zero emotions right there
> 
> depression without contextual emotional states to set it off is like.. ugh gross
> 
> I don't know why my heart can like such a BORG.  He's like a sexy male BORG who takes dick well
> 
> maybe I'm just trying to find an emotionless robofucktoy with human warmth and a beating heart
> 
> this is probably the best i will ever have and i should hold onto it just a little longer
> 
> i can't expect someone to emotionally be all there if they're drained from a soul-sucking void of a job
> 
> BUT YOU KNOW WHAT?  THAT'S LIKE, TOTALLY YOUR PROBLEM, CUPCAKE, NOT MINE.


I read this in a Donald Trump voice and then it all made sense....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I read this in a Donald Trump voice and then it all made sense....


at least 10% of my posts here are coming from a deep seated DJT-style narcissistic voice

I say "dirty rapist drug dealing mexicans" like 10 times a day and I say Trump-isms very frequently.  Not because they are all that original or spectacular, but lest we forget...

I'm SO SORRY I ran out of THC like 12 hours ago and I feel like shit, I'm about to fix that and I'll be happy again soon.  Alcohol isn't enough.  I don't have any decent drugs.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> People should be entitled to end their lives and I am sorry you think life is something that should be forced down people's throats.  I'm sure you think abortion to be murder too and all that jazz.
> 
> I live in America where I believe in civil rights and the right to life is a right, not a mandate or a sentence.  You're not living a life sentence.  You're alive because you want to be.  Life isn't a sentence.  Seeing it that way is, frankly, dimwitted at best and dangerous at worst in a world with 8 billion people.



I really dont feel comfortable getting into a debate with you because I am 99% sure your reality has has not been consistent or accurate for quite some time and it would just be wasting my energy.

For the record your assumption is incorrect as I am pro choice.


Also, dont call me or my ideas dimwitted, dummy.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> at least 10% of my posts here are coming from a deep seated DJT-style narcissistic voice
> 
> I say "dirty rapist drug dealing mexicans" like 10 times a day and I say Trump-isms very frequently.  Not because they are all that original or spectacular, but lest we forget...
> 
> I'm SO SORRY I ran out of THC like 12 hours ago and I feel like shit, I'm about to fix that and I'll be happy again soon.  Alcohol isn't enough.  I don't have any decent drugs.


10% of your posts in number is = to 90% of my posts


NBD, JS


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> People should be entitled to end their lives and I am sorry you think life is something that should be forced down people's throats.  I'm sure you think abortion to be murder too and all that jazz.
> 
> I live in America where I believe in civil rights and the right to life is a right, not a mandate or a sentence.  You're not living a life sentence.  You're alive because you want to be.  Life isn't a sentence.  Seeing it that way is, frankly, dimwitted at best and dangerous at worst in a world with 8 billion people.
> 
> 
> 1) welcome to The Lounge
> 
> 2) nothing I say inherently makes sense unless you are me.  Part of what I'm doing (inadvertently, deliberately, whatever...) is the Blah book.
> 
> Enough stereotypical / singular nouns or verbs are thrown in.  Overly so, to a nonsensical point.  You fill in what your mind sees.
> 
> Rorschach test with words.


I think you're just making excuses for your extreme, pathological need for validation/attention from strangers.


Not judging. Just not going to validate or coddle you either


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Also, dont call me or my ideas dimwitted, dummy.


+1

I guess you didn't say "I see life as a sentence" and I was incorrectly deducing that...

Either way seeing life as a sentence is terrible.  People will have a secret/suppressed death wish (the death drive is real) and will act out in, oh, I don't know, the 10,000 unhealthy stereotypical American ways (overeating, no exercise, fast food, cigarettes, etc).  

You are entitled to your pro-choice view (normally pro-choice people are OK with euthanasia...)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I think you're just making excuses for your extreme, pathological need for validation/attention from strangers.
> 
> 
> Not judging. Just not going to validate or coddle you either


I feel coddled by the way you told me to get help, that's what coddling is, basically.  



> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *coddling*
> 
> 1.
> treat in an indulgent or *overprotective* way.



You have to learn to meme/lounge insult better.  I know you can do it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

like for instance if SCHIZOPATH was here

he'd say something about sucking fat MILF tits

and then probably laugh at my personal problems and say "glad I Don't have that problem"

this is how 2 lounge


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and if ERICH were here (ERICH GENERIC WE MISS YOU) he'd ignore me altogether to post about monster energy drinks, his new goth eyeliner and mascara do's and dont's

then he would probably say something about vampyr koffin

*irl update*

i am sweating bullets thinking about the last dab of whatever drips off the glass because i'm out of extract still 1-2ish hours before i can get more thc

oh my god this is how you know you have a drug problem your body goes through withdrawal and sweat anticipations and ughhhh UGHH people go thru this shit for heroin, crack/coke, meth... and I'm going through this over thc

so hungry and i ate enough this sucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BOLSONARO TESTED POSITIVE FOR COVID-19

Un probably died of it / has been incapacitated for months potentially on death's door or recently dead due to covid

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE FLY UP TRUMP'S NOSE PLEASE, I want to see the fake orange suntan bed glow skin of his face hooked up to a ventilator...


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well my local health department is closed, so it looks like I'm not getting tested at all. On the bright side I've gotten this lovely little dab pen, it's called a Puffco Plus. So at least I'm getting stoned again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Well my local health department is closed, so it looks like I'm not getting tested at all. On the bright side I've gotten this lovely little dab pen, it's called a Puffco Plus. So at least I'm getting stoned again.


if you believe you have covid-19 you will likely test positive for a long time until your body develops antibodies and clears a considerable amount of the virus, which could be days to months. 

what symptoms are you having?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> if you believe you have covid-19 you will likely test positive for a long time until your body develops antibodies and clears a considerable amount of the virus, which could be days to months.
> 
> what symptoms are you having?


Thankfully none, and it's been about two weeks since I visited the beach. Really I'm just wanting to get tested so I know I'm not asymptomatic.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> and if ERICH were here (ERICH GENERIC WE MISS YOU) he'd ignore me altogether to post about monster energy drinks, his new goth eyeliner and mascara do's and dont's
> 
> then he would probably say something about vampyr koffin
> 
> *irl update*
> 
> i am sweating bullets thinking about the last dab of whatever drips off the glass because i'm out of extract still 1-2ish hours before i can get more thc
> 
> oh my god this is how you know you have a drug problem your body goes through withdrawal and sweat anticipations and ughhhh UGHH people go thru this shit for heroin, crack/coke, meth... and I'm going through this over thc
> 
> so hungry and i ate enough this sucks


those extracts will get ya

sometimes i smoke a 2g joint of 15% and wonder why I even bother

do you have a favorite dispensary / delivery service in your area?


also, wo ist meine schöne eriche liebe?


----------



## Shady's Fox

PEOPLE BASHIN CAPTAIN RAMBLING

CAP DEFENDIN HIMSELF

never gets old


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> BOLSONARO TESTED POSITIVE FOR COVID-19
> 
> Un probably died of it / has been incapacitated for months potentially on death's door or recently dead due to covid
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE FLY UP TRUMP'S NOSE PLEASE, I want to see the fake orange suntan bed glow skin of his face hooked up to a ventilator...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Thankfully none, and it's been about two weeks since I visited the beach. Really I'm just wanting to get tested so I know I'm not asymptomatic.


Yeah the whole "we're only testing the sick" thing they thought they'd get away with was really dumb, like giving HIV tests to people ONLY showing AIDS symptoms  by that point it's kinda too late, etc... and this is why it's gone pandemic/endemic.  

I can't blame you for visiting the beach.  I miss it.  Very badly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> those extracts will get ya
> 
> sometimes i smoke a 2g joint of 15% and wonder why I even bother
> 
> do you have a favorite dispensary / delivery service in your area?
> 
> 
> also, wo ist meine schöne eriche liebe?


erich disappeared for over a year and made a comeback briefly

yeah I was gonna buy flower bro but I'm like uhhhh I could spend ... too much on that ... and not even enjoy it?  ugh

I see people get HIGH from weed that WILL NOT EVEN TOUCH ME.  It is SCARY. 

As soon as I can buy injectable THC at a comparable rate I am so doing that though.  Don't care, love it, never gonna stop the madness.

Where I live they keep changing like dispensary store front vs delivery, what the good deals are.  I have been chasing good extract prices for... a long time, so I can't say there's been an all time favorite place over the years. 

Still scoping new ones. 

haven't... slept... in so long... i forgot when I "woke up" but it wasn't at the right time of day/afternoon because it's about to hit noon AHHHH I need to get high SO BAD it sucks man

i should have some within the hour thank GAWD and i might even get some flower to supplement the EFFECTS because it seems to have more CBD than extracts OMG I am so going to get baked as fuck and just blare my music, and CHILL THE FUCK OUT SPIDER






If Brittany Murphy was alive right now and screaming at me to chill the fuck out, I probably would.


----------



## Shady's Fox

So memphis sees cap this way, he comes from pink places

the one who's chewin ur face, the meltin plastic gnom, the filth

well yo

that's how we are

we ain't no fake shits

as you are

so listen to old shady

go home, try a new recipe and tune to your netflix 

this is not the place for you man

aye

everybody with what he can do

you know the sayin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

u lost me shades

i'm gonna light up because IT FEELS SO GOOD TO HAVE THC AGAIN

yeah I can't even wait an hour after acquiring it.... and it's just THC ffs


----------



## Shady's Fox

and if u hear a man that sound like me

slap him


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wow I feel remarkably better T+5 minutes after the smoked marijuana

i don't even feel NEED2DAB

this is um... ok...

i might chill out and gtfo of here for a while, wouldn't that be nice...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

trump is IDIOT FOR DEMANDING SCHOOLS OPEN the fuck

seriously he needs to take some meds more than me

he wants SCHOOLS OPEN?  with anti-public school Libertarian style DeVos in cabinet... come ON, man...

"We have to reopen America" No, no we actually don't, because if it was that urgent of a lead and it wasn't going to do any good they shouldn't/wouldn't have done it in the first place. 

Repubs got cold feet making liberal socialist policies look good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

good news; will be having sex again soon i guess? potential bad news; they might be hotter, but the sex might be blah by comparison but whatever?  ugh

i do hope i haven't lost my homojo


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> i do hope i haven't lost my *homojo*


Nah its going as strong as ever..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Nah its going as strong as ever..


it could be that my heart is still there but dick/mind has moved on because of recent events like at least 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 things and it's nothing i would blame either of us for (even though at least 1 or 2 of them are totally my fault) so yeah

I dunno if it's worth the effort/work

I still want to have my homojo going full throttle but I'm feeling a bit... like... having lost one of the best things going for me in life and it kinda .... not grief hurts, not heartache hurts.... I guess I just long for those "good old days".  I used to do that a lot in the past, just a little now... sigh

i think deliberately BEING OK WITH THE TIME ALONE is part of the challenge and @madness00  was right to suggest that idea to me  him


----------



## Captain.Heroin

things to remember

you can love others, you get to feel that

what does it matter if they aren't feeling it, you can't feel the love they have for you

you think you can, that's just mirror neurons reflecting joy initiated by you off a mirror; a philosophical zombie

i must stop caring what extant reality holds for me

IT IS ALL INSIDE OF ME

i think lots of gay dudes take that attitude hence why they are all bottoms ugh

as a top this doesn't jive well with me and i have to remember to stop seeking excellence through others because i will never find it (SAD DAD BEHAVIOR not typical GAY BAD DAD behavior)....

*NOTETAKING*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'd rather never see him again than have it end in any worse of a way, because it wasn't that bad, and I need to stop feeling like WORLD STOPPED TURNING because of one simple night, it didn't and me thinking it did is not helping...

LISTEN TO MADNESS AND GHOST& they have good advice...

and MAL he has the best relationship tips, and WOLF too... THEY ARE UR FRIENDS AND HAVE GOOD ADVICE LISTEN CAPTAIN HEROINE LISTENNNN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

also the fact that I care is sick

0 fucks given, 0 fucks should be given

I need to stop caring I NEED HEROIN without heroin

like benzos make me stop caring

maybe i should do what i can to try to get them possibly instead of freaking out OH GOOD IDEA (I have had ongoing panic/anxiety for... months now... nightmares for about a month... etc) this is like caving into a fucking battle so I lose the war against the pills I DON'T CARE I CAN'T PUT UP WITH THIS

my inner self is like FEED PILLS NOW GET THEM WHAT ARE YOU DOING IDIOT



oh good news though, have thc, feel high, and i think ill get over my shit quicker if i keep smoking pot a lot and dabbing just a little instead of 100% dabs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

feeling an undercurrent that has me on edge. all i can do is concentrate on keeping an open mind and keeping calm. whatever is coming may it pass me by.
this is no delusoinal post... tell your friends


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@Captain.Heroin 
just jumped a train goingto lorazepam-ville. didnt think id like it but loving it ATM. 
a week or three of cruise control......
need it specially now
thank all
love ya bro


----------



## Shady's Fox

I dunno man, I will never forget hearin this track live with active speakers. Rodhad took us on a dark carousel


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> just jumped a train goingto lorazepam-ville. didnt think id like it but loving it ATM.
> a week or three of cruise control......
> need it specially now
> thank all
> love ya bro


i finally figured something out

and i feel um

1% better I think, maybe 99% 

but there is some line of who is to blame, and we shall never know

'twas probably not me

but i can live w/ it

fucc i always fall in love w/ them thirsty thots


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FUCC you guys I am SERIOUSLY screwed

and this isn't me being bummed/depressed it's like I am actually in *yet another situation* where I SHOULD FEEL GUILTY over something, POTENTIALLY, yet I don't because X Y and Z factors (OH god god GOD god damn GOD DAMN) and this is a compounding problem I have had that was bumming me out earlier but can now just feel guilt not bummed about? 

I'm SO relieved in like 10 different ways but nervous in like 4 different ways now

and no longer afraid over 40 other random things?  

Yeah that's like, the right approximation of THOUGHTFEELS to reality

Too many thoughts in my head


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ofuccccfucfufcufucfucfuckfucfkuckfuk

bk where are you when i need you, private deets i need to share at least 1% of them

mal, madness, anyone HOW CAN MY LIFE KEEP HAVING TELENOVELLA-LIKE INTENSITY TWISTS LIKE THIS IT IS NOT FAIR GOD WHY

this is my life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw i am totes like not sorely upset and disappointed in myself but if i potentially should be i really should be kicking my ass right now like for doing the wrong thing

but like that's a moral failure i guess and it's not making me want to die

so that's a plus

and i can accept it might not be my fault


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@jose ribas da silva 

This just in:  Bolsonaro confused as to how he contracted covid-19.  Sources say he has told his closest allies in cofidnece, "I do not understand it, comrades..." a dreary dark Brazilian night while the wolves and jaguars meandered the jungles, "I used a condom before going out in public..."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WAIT oh fuck

this recent turn of events 

TOTALLY

puts a kink in my whole suicide scouting plans WOW gay LAMEO (not prejorative, like literally gay sex will be involved in the life affirming plans and what not)

totally though

and perhaps i would have found inner peace in nature and called it off but NOOnoOOOonOoNONO

i will be stuck in sucksville forever


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> whatever is coming may it pass me by.


I pray every day for the abyss to suck me into the nihil, the absence of light, apparent inexplicable darkness... the suction of light so powerful that all light is there and is invisible as it cannot escape, universally directed away from "observer"...

but I am just a plebe stuck in the event horizon, forever meant to live through constant Buddhist iterations of this shitlife we're stuck in

I've seen it in many mushroom, ketamine, 2c-_, dmt type trips

All the lives that ever were and ever will be, that we all are, and it disgusts me and I want out OUT OUT OTU OUT OTU OTUO TTOUT OTOUTOTUOTUTOTUOTUTOUT

[buddhist freakout on drugs]


----------



## Xorkoth

The cosmic joke is that we (the universe, what we all are, you you're referencing above) began this infinite dream to escape the void, yet so many people seek the void.  

Any experience at all is better than eternity alone as a dimensionless point of awareness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> The cosmic joke is that we (the universe, what we all are, you you're referencing above) began this infinite dream to escape the void, yet so many people seek the void.
> 
> Any experience at all is better than eternity alone as a dimensionless point of awareness.


THIS IS THE VOID THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE there is nothing

we think this is something because of the illusions of nothingness and inescapable self-trap

if i liked overstimulation I'd be like certain tweaker BL'ers but quite frankly YOU KNOW I LIKES MY DOWNERS, DISSOS, PSYCHS AND DISCONNECTING FROM REALITY AND COMING BACK LATER TO TELL A COOL TALE ABOUT IT, ETC

u know me brahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nothing was
nothing is
nothing becomes


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Any experience at all is better than eternity alone as a dimensionless point of awareness.


No, hands down lie no.  No no no.  There are undesirable experiences.  I've had a few severe pain experiences in life.  There are undesirable experiences.  

The western world (i.e. christian, muslim, typical plebe commie chinese gov't atheists and secular humanists, liberals) are largely buying into the value of life without any logical purpose, value, motive or ascribed meaning.  We cannot have one because there is not one (or, if you want, most people cannot fathom one because we are not taught to imagine/hope to achieve these in life)...

There is a certain death discrimination that happens by life, due to the genetic biological instinct to continue living at any expense; xenophobia, racism, misogyny, abuse, rape, incest, any mindless instinct/urge drives humans to these lifelover life-driven death-fearing perpetuation of the human race (the selfish gene)

It is a part of human kind we are inescapable from because without this gene we very likely would have never gotten to this point nor the projected endgame

Buddhism ascribes to life as as suffering, inexistence as nirvana, and we are able to imagine and achieve/reach for these goals/realize it before it comes true and aim for it in a psychologically healthy way "living life to its fullest but not fearing death/not holding on at the expense of others/community"

FAST FORWARD TO WESTERN WORLD WINNING WAR ON EARTH
AND 8 BILLION HUMANS POLLUTING PLANET EARTH TO ITS DESTRUCTION


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> No, hands down lie no.  No no no.  There are undesirable experiences.  I've had a few severe pain experiences in life.  There are undesirable experiences.
> 
> The western world (i.e. christian, muslim, typical plebe commie chinese gov't atheists and secular humanists, liberals) are largely buying into the value of life without any logical purpose, value, motive or ascribed meaning.  We cannot have one because there is not one (or, if you want, most people cannot fathom one because we are not taught to imagine/hope to achieve these in life)...
> 
> There is a certain death discrimination that happens by life, due to the genetic biological instinct to continue living at any expense; xenophobia, racism, misogyny, abuse, rape, incest, any mindless instinct/urge drives humans to these lifelover life-driven death-fearing perpetuation of the human race (the selfish gene)
> 
> It is a part of human kind we are inescapable from because without this gene we very likely would have never gotten to this point nor the projected endgame
> 
> Buddhism ascribes to life as as suffering, inexistence as nirvana, and we are able to imagine and achieve/reach for these goals/realize it before it comes true and aim for it in a psychologically healthy way "living life to its fullest but not fearing death/not holding on at the expense of others/community"
> 
> FAST FORWARD TO WESTERN WORLD WINNING WAR ON EARTH
> AND 8 BILLION HUMANS POLLUTING PLANET EARTH TO ITS DESTRUCTION


This is why Memphis won't debate me on my antithetical values to human existence because I am well educated and frankly this is a hard point to take a stance against - the will/instinct to live is VERY STRONG AND IN US ALL ESPECIALLY SUICIDAL PEOPLE because they are still alive!  And something is PAINFULLY WOEFULLY PREVENTING their demise (good or bad; all moral judgements BECOME USELESS WHEN PSYCHOANALYZING THESE PHENOMENA THEY ARE 'VICTIMS' NOT 'PERPETRATORS'!) - because of this we are VICTIMS to the senseless will to live, or we are VICTIMS of the "mental disease/disorder of depression/suicidal ideation" I love psychology but it fails to enumerate the death drive outside of Freud.

Any life-lover type intellectual would have a hard time arguing this point against me; typically people do not need LOGICAL arguments why LIFE is preferable to DEATH.  It is automatically assumed in 99.999999999999999999999999999% of human discourse, hence people are not forced to exercise their brain muscles to come up with better logical arguments (which there may be).


----------



## thujone

nothing like a hot night of psychoanalyzing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> nothing like a hot night of psychoanalyzing


I never bother psychoanalyzing myself.  I have snap realizations that are so deep, it is terrible.  I have very few pieces of bark on the tree of my mind to peer underneath.  I think I understand it all even though I don't because I don't seem to have any leftover hangups or what not.

I might psychoanalyze myself WITHIN a situation to see if it's me or the other person (this latest situation - 'twas the other person) umm but yes I don't focus on me.  I think I get me.  

I don't even question the desire to die, it like, makes a lot of sense in my mind and I don't abhor the logical reality of how the thoughts got there (part brain chemistry, part reality, part who gives a fuck I am not in volitional control of anything)

I'm just glad I don't have #daddyissues like most gay guys

and I don't even care "why I'm gay" like there needs to be a reason

"Why am I a man"

xy genes

why ____ Probably deterministic factors like early life factors but mostly the genes and maybe some later life experiences to put a cherry on the ice cream so to speak


----------



## thujone

Captain.Heroin said:


> I never bother psychoanalyzing myself.  I have snap realizations that are so deep, it is terrible.  I have very few pieces of bark on the tree of my mind to peer underneath.  I think I understand it all even though I don't because I don't seem to have any leftover hangups or what not.
> 
> ...



i was going to post a meme but then you went and edited in a bunch of crazy shit now i'm suddenly concerned about men who have daddy issues because i did not realize that was a thing that could happen. poor fucking guys man. how come parents fuck their kids up worse than strangers do? people with parents need psychoalanisism


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> I never bother psychoanalyzing myself.  I have snap realizations that are so deep, it is terrible.  I have very few pieces of bark on the tree of my mind to peer underneath.  I think I understand it all even though I don't because I don't seem to have any leftover hangups or what not.
> 
> I might psychoanalyze myself WITHIN a situation to see if it's me or the other person (this latest situation - 'twas the other person) umm but yes I don't focus on me.  I think I get me.
> 
> I don't even question the desire to die, it like, makes a lot of sense in my mind and I don't abhor the logical reality of how the thoughts got there (part brain chemistry, part reality, part who gives a fuck I am not in volitional control of anything)
> 
> I'm just glad I don't have #daddyissues like most gay guys
> 
> and I don't even care "why I'm gay" like there needs to be a reason
> 
> "Why am I a man"
> 
> xy genes
> 
> why ____ Probably deterministic factors like early life factors but mostly the genes and maybe some later life experiences to put a cherry on the ice cream so to speak



Does my bum look big in these jeans?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> i was going to post a meme but then you went and edited in a bunch of crazy shit now i'm suddenly concerned about men who have daddy issues because i did not realize that was a thing that could happen. poor fucking guys man. how come parents fuck their kids up worse than strangers do? people with parents need psychoalanisism


guy I'm seeing has great connection with his dad but dad divorced mom

guy before that -> biological dad was alcoholic, abusive, he was resuced from that situation -> stepdad was alcoholic but not physically abusive -> alcoholism -> death from alcoholism

a guy I was with didn't know his dad -> he was a very successful individual like rich beyond anything I'll ever be - so he didn't lack success - he seemed legit happy with his life honestly so i don't think that issue fucked with him, he got to meet his dad but never "knew him as his dad" sorta thing

um

another guy i was with lost his dad to a heroin overdose and wasn't the nicest dad or whatever i think but this dude is very very well adjusted (like i am NOT by comparison, if that makes sense, despite amazing family i have w/ great dad) umm

there's probably more

probably 1 more no dad from past

dad left mom  in another relationship

that's what my brain can remember while drunk

yea it's a pattern


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> Does my bum look big in these jeans?


yes

*and that's a good thing

with my bbc you need some cushin' for the pushin*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i used to think gee i DON'T have dad issues wtf?

then i thought oh that's cuz i like to top

i'm not a bottom

i don't need "dadddy/papi" fucking me

oh

and then it all snapped

and I passed ZERO JUDGEMENT / MORAL / VIRTUE SIGNALING CALLS toward anyone/any extant reality until now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and quite frankly my Freudian-type analysis might be, oh I don't know, BLATANTLY OFFENSIVE to ALL the parties above so, like I don't assume I AM RIGHT, or anything

but it's there, it's real, it's a real psychological thing we need

they say girls need their dads

BOYS DO TOO

at least a manly father figure they can bond with 

that connection is real and people EVEN STRAIGHT will NON-sexually sublimate - gays may confuse homo-love with dad-issue transference/counter-transference type thing.... etc etc etc...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

a lot of black males grow up w/o a dad, 90% still turn out to be straight bros

so it's not like a 1 way ticket to homoville

but it probably negatively impacts their lives in some way (no positive role model maybe more crime because less of a guiding figure etc? I dunno?)

the dynamic is real; it's not a CAUSAL connection but something is going on there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

as to the "daddy issues" thing i was talking about

if women have daddy issues are they like, looking for that attention, sluts? 

I DON'T KNOW please ask my hetero counterpart

but he probably got genocided, again thanks to the cancel culture

someone as vulgar and juxtapose to lifelover religious tactics as me couldn't exist in this world as a hetero, i had to be homo for this reason probably

*if it is a testosterone hormonal based "drive for daddy" *I doubt women would be sluts if they had daddy issues - maybe they'd be SUPER hesitant to even BE in a relationship?  

Again what do I know?  

JOSE is the only psychosexuality expert I would trust on hetero relations

MADNESS00 too but he isn't old yet he's a youngin' and still beatin' dat pussy up with his wang


----------



## Captain.Heroin

real life question tho

like

oh fuck m e


memejmEFMEFUKCFUCKUFDKLUFPKLU

i need help like logical advice and no one is qualified

fuCC My life FUCC love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like how this argument did a 540°


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> No, hands down lie no.  No no no.  There are undesirable experiences.  I've had a few severe pain experiences in life.  There are undesirable experiences.
> 
> The western world (i.e. christian, muslim, typical plebe commie chinese gov't atheists and secular humanists, liberals) are largely buying into the value of life without any logical purpose, value, motive or ascribed meaning.  We cannot have one because there is not one (or, if you want, most people cannot fathom one because we are not taught to imagine/hope to achieve these in life)...
> 
> There is a certain death discrimination that happens by life, due to the genetic biological instinct to continue living at any expense; xenophobia, racism, misogyny, abuse, rape, incest, any mindless instinct/urge drives humans to these lifelover life-driven death-fearing perpetuation of the human race (the selfish gene)
> 
> It is a part of human kind we are inescapable from because without this gene we very likely would have never gotten to this point nor the projected endgame
> 
> Buddhism ascribes to life as as suffering, inexistence as nirvana, and we are able to imagine and achieve/reach for these goals/realize it before it comes true and aim for it in a psychologically healthy way "living life to its fullest but not fearing death/not holding on at the expense of others/community"
> 
> FAST FORWARD TO WESTERN WORLD WINNING WAR ON EARTH
> AND 8 BILLION HUMANS POLLUTING PLANET EARTH TO ITS DESTRUCTION



I'm not saying oblivion (true oblivion, ie, nothingness) is worse than any experience, I'm saying infinite isolation in nothingness is worse than any subjective state of experience.  I don't believe true oblivion exists, awareness is a property of the universe.  Death is not the end, it is only the end of a particular iteration of a dream.


----------



## thujone

questioning the nature of the abyss... in the abyss? that's a paddlin'


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Shady's Fox

am too shady

for the

read the title


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I'm not saying oblivion (true oblivion, ie, nothingness) is worse than any experience, I'm saying infinite isolation in nothingness is worse than any subjective state of experience.  I don't believe true oblivion exists, awareness is a property of the universe.  Death is not the end, it is only the end of a particular iteration of a dream.


of course death isn't the end
it's the beginning

life is the end

death is the end of the life

life is the end of the death

as you see

connection in extant reality is just an externalized self-love because the extant reality is part of the self, the inner self is part of the extant reality, the boundary blurs

it becomes meaningless when it is all inherently temporary

you will forget so much about life while still living it
and you won't remember the deaths
all the information is accessible at once but we rarely can aka Leary et al


----------



## BK38

It is 4:29am and I am still awake and I am out of benzos. FML. I know it's because I pigged out on tramadol and phenibut for 2 weeks and now I have to pay the piper. Not even that high a dose and I definitely have some v. mild opiate withdrawal going on. I bet it's fucking kindling... *Shakes fist at heavens*


----------



## BK38

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It is 4:29am and I am still awake and I am out of benzos. FML. I know it's because I pigged out on tramadol and phenibut for 2 weeks and now I have to pay the piper. Not even that high a dose and I definitely have some v. mild opiate withdrawal going on. I bet it's fucking kindling... *Shakes fist at heavens*


lol

I have been up for 26 hours

WELCOME TO A WORLD OF MEMES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sorry 31 hours

i am in some sort of manic state i can't shake out of

MYCONTINUEDEXISTENCESIWORSETHANDEATHYETISTILLLIVEON


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think ima go as long as i want w/o sleep

lockdown can't make me with my cock down
i won't sleep till i fuck

and when I do it'll be like... consensual faux rape because i won't even let him wash his hands i don't care put your hands up against the wall and we'll bleach it and the floor later
i'm out of my mind w/ horniness

been ummm

coincidentally a few days and it's all the thot's fault
or i am the thot

but we are one so
kind of society's fault
i blame trump


----------



## Captain.Heroin

memphis be all like U TALK SCHIZO

i know what i'm sayin' and it makes sense in my world i am sorry i codespeak so much it makes no sense

i should start using foreign language

λιφε ισ μυ κοφφιν ανδ ιτ'σ τιμε το σηθτ τηε λιδ


----------



## BK38

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiet. That's awhile without drugs. I stayed up in an attempt to break my day for night cycle the other day, think I passed out at hour 28 or so. Then woke up at 2pm, which I was annoyed about. Oh vell.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> It is 4:29am and I am still awake and I am out of benzos. FML. I know it's because I pigged out on tramadol and phenibut for 2 weeks and now I have to pay the piper. Not even that high a dose and I definitely have some v. mild opiate withdrawal going on. I bet it's fucking kindling... *Shakes fist at heavens*



Kindling sucks, I've been addicted to opiates so many years of my life (11+, most of it all in one stretch) that I get withdrawals from basically any amount of any opiates I take.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

τηισ ςοθλδ σερωε α πθρποσεφθλ λεαρνινγ ιντερφαψε φορ ψαπταιν.ηεροινε ανδ ι ςονδερ ιφ τηε μοδσ ετ αλ. ςοθλδ αλλος φορ μυ αββεραντ βεηαωιοθρ το τρυ το τεαψη μυσελφ νες τεψηνι;θεσ δθρινγ λοψκδοςνςιτημυψοψκδοςν ηαση ταγ τηε πρεσιδεντ ψρεατεδ τηε ψοροναωιρθσ ακα ψοωιδ19 ςιτη ψηινεσε ψολλαβορατορσ ςος ι αλρεαδυ φεελ τηισ ςορκινγ...


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Kindling sucks, I've been addicted to opiates so many years of my life (11+, most of it all in one stretch) that I get withdrawals from basically any amount of any opiates I take.



Yes it does, I've definitely kicked opiates enough times that it's a distinct possibility. I mean, 1500mg of Tramadol over 2 weeks is nothing. Yet I have this wd that I wouldn't have noticed back in the day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiet. That's awhile without drugs. I stayed up in an attempt to break my day for night cycle the other day, think I passed out at hour 28 or so. Then woke up at 2pm, which I was annoyed about. Oh vell.


i mean like i got my thc fix

and that's why i am a life lover again cuz i have that assfixation or whatever pullin me thru the consciousness of extant reality

and i has beers

it's been

oh god

8? years without heroin?

and perhaps um 5 without bupe if my drunkbrain canmath

and um

at least months without meth and the fat is staring at me and being like HAHA U KNOW U WANT UR 5% BF BODY BACK


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> τηισ ςοθλδ σερωε α πθρποσεφθλ λεαρνινγ ιντερφαψε φορ ψαπταιν.ηεροινε ανδ ι ςονδερ ιφ τηε μοδσ ετ αλ. ςοθλδ αλλος φορ μυ αββεραντ βεηαωιοθρ το τρυ το τεαψη μυσελφ νες τεψηνι;θεσ δθρινγ λοψκδοςνςιτημυψοψκδοςν ηαση ταγ τηε πρεσιδεντ ψρεατεδ τηε ψοροναωιρθσ ακα ψοωιδ19 ςιτη ψηινεσε ψολλαβορατορσ ςος ι αλρεαδυ φεελ τηισ ςορκινγ...



Sleep you butt plug


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yes it does, I've definitely kicked opiates enough times that it's a distinct possibility. I mean, 1500mg of Tramadol over 2 weeks is nothing. Yet I have this wd that I wouldn't have noticed back in the day.


I legit get nauseous thinking about heroin now

it's like gross

I just want the affect without the effects, and the euphoria and stimulation

the actual effects/"side effects" are insidious and it is such a soul depriving drug

btw

i have some very

um


painful conversations

to have with THIRSTYTHOT aka bad dad 19


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i mean like i got my thc fix
> 
> and that's why i am a life lover again cuz i have that assfixation or whatever pullin me thru the consciousness of extant reality
> 
> and i has beers
> 
> it's been
> 
> oh god
> 
> 8? years without heroin?
> 
> and perhaps um 5 without bupe if my drunkbrain canmath
> 
> and um
> 
> at least months without meth and the fat is staring at me and being like HAHA U KNOW U WANT UR 5% BF BODY BACK



I haven't done heroin in 8 years too, or any serious opiate for that matter. But I did opiates from age 14-22 pretty much every day....so yeah, fucking kindling. Haven't done meth for 5 years too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sleep you butt plug


legit you could decipher that

if you had the brain power


----------



## Captain.Heroin

but u can't

u ain't no codebreaker


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> legit you could decipher that
> 
> if you had the brain power



Don't try and bait me into some kind of cryptographic challenge at 4:45am


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I haven't done heroin in 8 years too, or any serious opiate for that matter. But I did opiates from age 14-22 pretty much every day....so yeah, fucking kindling. Haven't done meth for 5 years too.


lul i have done meth earlier this year but like maybe 1 day this year only in march before the covid

it was a great night


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Don't try and bait me into some kind of cryptographic challenge at 4:45am


i could tell you how to break the code in 2 seconds

but i like to dangle low dangling, large succulent cylindrical manfruit in front of the bois

u want??


----------



## w01fg4ng

psaptain.ieroine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am already so drunk I don't know what I said and I'm only getting 1/2 the words on basic brainscan

I swear YOU CAN CRACK IT and it didnt' take me all afternoon typing

so if you logically DETERMINE how INPUT was INPUTTED you can DEHACK within maybe 5 mins


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> psaptain.ieroine


to be fair i havent' talked to ppl in a few days

my friends go paranoid or antisocial and i don't blame them we are a social species this isn't right

and i have to make a hard call

can i ask you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

actually... never mind

by asking what i should "do" implies I have volitional control over reality

things will just happen

nothing is controlling me

death is nothing

my mistress in fine form


----------



## BK38

Naw, I can't be fucked and I'm already pissy because of the Wds and lack of ability to sleep. Maybe I'll try tmrw Cap. I guessed maybe greek, but then ordered some way or maybe upside down or something?

This is what I got when I put it in greek to translate:

tiis sothld seroe a pthrposefthl learnin'g interfapse for psaptain.ieroine and i sonder if tie mods et al. sothld allos for my avverant veiaoiothr to try to teapsi myself nes tepsini?thes dthrin'g lopskdosnsitimypsopskdosn iasi tag tie president psreated tie psoronaoirths aka psooid19 siti psiinese psollavorators sos i already feel tiis sorkin'g..


Some words seem to be decipherable....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sleep you butt plug


don't you think I want to?

I spent like 6 hours in bed tossing and turning and tried AC, no AC, stretching, thinking peaceful thoughts, thinking sexy thoughts (DICC 2 hard #nofapp) tried allowing THE FEELS to just EXIST so I COULD MOVE THRU THEM and THEY DID NOT MOVE...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Naw, I can't be fucked and I'm already pissy because of the Wds and lack of ability to sleep. Maybe I'll try tmrw Cap. I guessed maybe greek, but then ordered some way or maybe upside down or something?


obvs greek i expected worldly cultured _papi _like you to know 

transliterate based on standard os keyboard input -> adur

i tried online tool to see what i said and ya most didn't come thru but i was careful in keyboard input

i could reverse it carefully and tell you exactly character by character what i intended and how accurate i was i exepct 100%$


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i imagine DPRK and *DEEPSTATE AGENTS* to know that so maybe you're not DEEP STATE AGENT material


----------



## Captain.Heroin

but that's hot because we like our out of center freelancers

they have less of the covid in their butt cracks

less mandatory showerings

don't get me wrong it would be hot

but becomes tiresome after enough postfuckshowerings


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> psaptain.ieroine


yea u did the same thing as me

dafuq i do wrong it's basic keyboard input

was your first thought transliterator

you must be smartest person on bl if you thought of it w/o reading my post LUL srsly tho


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i imagine DPRK and *DEEPSTATE AGENTS* to know that so maybe you're not DEEP STATE AGENT material



My last answers for finding you were not graded by the deep state, so IDGAF anymore. Still butthurt about that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My last answers for finding you were not graded by the deep state, so IDGAF anymore. Still butthurt about that.


ok after the sugar daddies died of covid, you're in 1st place


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My last answers for finding you were not graded by the deep state, so IDGAF anymore. Still butthurt about that.


ok for the first time in weeks i feel better

will go grade

I STILL HAVE INTENDED GRADE SHEET SAVED on hd


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok after the sugar daddies died of covid, you're in 1st place



Are you just trying to placate me? It's working. Besides, I was already in first place.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mission OPERATIONHELPBK38


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea u did the same thing as me
> 
> dafuq i do wrong it's basic keyboard input
> 
> was your first thought transliterator
> 
> you must be smartest person on bl if you thought of it w/o reading my post LUL srsly tho


No I'm not that good.

I just hacked your code is all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Are you just trying to placate me? It's working. Besides, I was already in first place.


yeah but as I said in rules

INCORRECT ANSEWRS CAN COST NEGATIVE POINTS

plus only you and sekio played round II

but IIRC your answers were OP and + worthy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> No I'm not that good.
> 
> I just hacked your code is all.


lul

i like

yes i know gifted ppl and their minds are on that level and mine isn't but like BEGINSTOSCRAPESURFACEbutfails

theirs are like SCRAPES, ENTERS THE MENTAL SUPERIOR VAGINA OF MANKIND and succeeds @ life

y god y not me


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah but as I said in rules
> 
> INCORRECT ANSEWRS CAN COST NEGATIVE POINTS
> 
> plus only you and sekio played round II
> 
> but IIRC your answers were OP and + worthy



Maybe I am deep state material and I'm just playing Trump-esque 4d chess.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Maybe I am deep state material and I'm just playing Trump-esque 4d chess.


So you were against the confederate flag in 2015 but now it's the *F*lag?  with a capital P?  

_spank me harder daddi_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Kayleigh McEnany took over my BL acct through Russian agents


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to sue #whitehouse


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> So you were against the confederate flag in 2015 but now it's the *F*lag?  with a capital P?
> 
> _spank me harder daddi_



Can Ivanka watch?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have to determine what is safer

outdoor social distancing for food

or indoor crowding for food

yea seems like grocery store is worse than the ER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Can Ivanka watch?


No, Tiffany Trump gets to watch.  

We have Ivanka in a ball gag and chastity belt.  According to Gloria Allred, she's been a very naughty girl.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw the Tiffany Trump book

everyone

please read it

please

if you ever read a book in your ADULT lives after education

please

make it this one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

she is like my daughter if I was Freud ffs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

g2g

bk i can't find pm or thread

I think I remember doing the basicamth in my head

and it was like +13 for you

because lots of + some -

i was gonna break down scores did i

bump that and dwe's saddad thread

about how his girl left him for a transman

if i was straight i'd jerk off to that


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> g2g
> 
> bk i can't find pm or thread
> 
> I think I remember doing the basicamth in my head
> 
> and it was like +13 for you
> 
> because lots of + some -
> 
> i was gonna break down scores did i
> 
> bump that and dwe's saddad thread
> 
> about how his girl left him for a transman
> 
> if i was straight i'd jerk off to that


Iz ok, I forgive you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

you guys

i legit screamed like a agirl and had a bad panic attack

#SAD DAD NEEDING A XANAX

oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god .....

I almost karen'd out there for a minute

if that was on me i'd never stop having seizures

oh my god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Iz ok, I forgive you.


in all my years

i have o nly seen 2 in door sewer roaches in my place like them huge ones

and i just killed it

and took a vid

it is real

and i am

still

panicking


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the first one years ago before my ex died, was as big as my foot

this one was like 1.5" but wide af

like them sewer roaches you see outside in swamp areas like la, fl

omfg

i want to die

the heart hurts from pounding

all my bonerblood got sucked out in less than a third of a second

I AM NOT EATING FOOD IN MY BATHROOM why is it there

vents connected to plebeheteromouthbreathingneighborapts who complain about my love making sounds/abilities


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> in all my years
> 
> i have o nly seen 2 in door sewer roaches in my place like them huge ones
> 
> and i just killed it
> 
> and took a vid
> 
> it is real
> 
> and i am
> 
> still
> 
> panicking



Watch this, it will help: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe's_Apartment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 ppl in lockdown and hetero and can't clean

fuckin' worthless heteros

omfg

i am losing it

i don't have a pet

no pet food

i throw shit away

it was huge

it was alive not dead like omfg

i need help

i need my xanax

what do i have to do to get back on my bzd's


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Watch this, it will help: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe's_Apartment


NOTHIGN WILL HELP i can see it a sa permeating image on top of everything

io need to get out

get out now

befor ei  break down and star tscrfeaming at nothing


----------



## BK38

Good luck with your ROACH INFESTATION OF HADES. I'm going to try and sleep again.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Good luck with your ROACH INFESTATION OF HADES. I'm going to try and sleep again.


When i see shit like that i freak and lose their shit

Yeah i typed out THEIR i guess i have multiple captains at the helm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw

if i have him over tonight i will be pretty devastated w/ my inner self who promised me NO to WAIT but I know the dude in me wants it

i am so done and tired


he prolly gonna spend the rest of the nite elsewhere w/ good reason


----------



## Captain.Heroin

had 4 to 5 beers

wondering why am drunk

o that's right been up for absurd # of hours without stims EVEN CAFFEINE ttytt

and this is so messed up
how i'm just dying to fucc him
!!!

ughh [/parody]

!!!!!!!!!!

he seemed to like me passed out last time but i had more stamina

powernap might overdo it


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> had 4 to 5 beers
> 
> wondering why am drunk
> 
> o that's right been up for absurd # of hours without stims EVEN CAFFEINE ttytt
> 
> and this is so messed up
> how i'm just dying to fucc him
> !!!
> 
> ughh [/parody]
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he seemed to like me passed out last time but i had more stamina
> 
> powernap might overdo it



I couldn't sleep Cap.... 

Btw, our favorite holocaust denier is back in case you want to pop into that thread. What a fucking dick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i came back apparently feeling better because sleep dep and more alcohol helepd me forget everythin
i waslike
roach what roach i have a glass blunt

[stonermeme.jpg]

for real though if i see that again imma legit rob a pharmacy for them benzos the panic was so bad

screamin like a girl

shady would go haha if here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I couldn't sleep Cap....
> 
> Btw, our favorite holocaust denier is back in case you want to pop into that thread. What a fucking dick.


nah u can be the one to go "SQUEAL LIKE A PIG BOY'

idc it's not like qanon would even think the buttpenetration is nonconsensual

colloquial conservative use of airspace for a fellow patriot and freedom lover iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just watch my fellow buttpirate fartspace freedomsniffers permb& me with the cancel culture

they'll be like

b&


----------



## BK38

Cap, u sounding more loco than usual. Get some sleep maybe sugartits?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no but rly i love my conservatives and i am elated they love the 1st amendment as much as i do

tyvm tyvm *bows*





BK38 said:


> Cap, u sounding more loco than usual. Get some sleep maybe sugartits?



i make sense in my head

the more i speak the more it becomes nonsense
i think therefore i'm not
i speak it sputters and spatters, prattling about consonants
sometimes never pronouncing the vowels
often i void my bowels, i am lost in this realm
not connected with my higher consciousness
a giant whale that can't beach itself
stuck in translation
stuck in the event horizon, it can't drip
the viscosity of life thickened to a sludge and sealed me shut
and i am lost between the zeros and ones
between meaning and reality
definition and desire
the initiation and inanition
starving amid a salacious empire

tyvm tyvm [bows]


*NSFW*: 











...I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE I'VE JUST BEEN...

the husband came ho*m*e to his dying wife whom he vowed he could not live without, *a*nd asked her, whatever are you doin*g*
pr*a*cticing being an angel

[i have a pan between my legs, always]

and he cried seeing there was beauty yet for her and there would be for him too he chose to live [so sayeth the book of humphry]
my mind is a dying angel, stuck halfway in an asphalt grave
are you listening?
i speak in riddles and _rhymes_, codices and _sometimes _i am lying to myself by telling the truth for i live in delusion, life is an illusion, this life does not exist on the microscopic level, this would be too grand to fathom or behold

...I HAVE NO MEMORY OF THE PRESENT....

i am practicing dementia for when it fully overtakes my mind

DID I...DID I?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no1 got them bars brah i am stuck in a place of no sleep

i can feel my eye hurts blood vesicles affected

scared i can't lay down again

afraid

it destructs me, i am too hot, too cold
I THINK BUT I CAN'T EXPRESS MY THOUGHTS
...
I THINK NONSENSE

IN myself IN MY living death I HAVE COME TO THIS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Cap, u sounding more loco than usual. Get some sleep maybe sugartits?




i would but

i dunno

needfucc?  and part of me really really hates my nightmares (daily for over a month)


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i would but
> 
> i dunno
> 
> needfucc?  and part of me really really hates my nightmares (daily for over a month)



Can relate when I'm having a period of flashback type dreams related to PTSD. You need sleep though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i expect any day now my 1st amendment rights to be stolen by bible thumping racist trump and i just want my constitutional rights ffs

we are becoming china

the truth is in the roof cameras

my whole life is called the fuckface show on netflix free iirc

i am so sick of my extant reality and ppl but today i was happy w/ extant reality but i am still lonely

oh you wanna know why i sound crazy

because i am lacking the FACE TO FACE CONTACT and my mental health meds

ya that's prolly why

i am losing ability to associate with the outside world in sane ways

it happens, ppl locked up in solitary lose it

but i think u r misinterpreting my shadespeak i am trying to let off steam


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Can relate when I'm having a period of flashback type dreams related to PTSD. You need sleep though.


so some of my dreams are weird and sexual

some are like family shit and it makes me cry sometimes

some are just bizarre and "persecutory" in nature

and i like my good sleep i think maybe sleep dep and the alc and maybe a good fucc would help but maybe just sleep dep and alc and maybe hnw like

if i had good drugs i would be like OYAY 
and then pull 1 of these

and make 27870002828 more hours of noise music


----------



## Captain.Heroin

but instead i will put on black metal and screamlaughcry my way to sleep hopefully w/o dreams

at least i'm not one of those weirdos who listens to ASMR


----------



## BK38

I sometimes have serial killer docs playing in the background when I try and go to sleep. Which sounds counter-intuitive, but there's something about the narration style they typically use that helps me sleep.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

I would love to befriend a powerful demon 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCXPRCcDW8C/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I sometimes have serial killer docs playing in the background when I try and go to sleep. Which sounds counter-intuitive, but there's something about the narration style they typically use that helps me sleep.


i have ice cream and my buzz is wearing off but still doin' its thang

i think i feel gooda nd he prolly not hitin me up tonite

imma make this super good breakfastt all will be better


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i have ice cream and my buzz is wearing off but still doin' its thang
> 
> i think i feel gooda nd he prolly not hitin me up tonite
> 
> imma make this super good breakfastt all will be better



I took some Phenibut at 6am and I'm gonna shave n shower and hopefully do something productive today. Phenibut should kick in at 9, in about 40 min. Watching 
*Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson *atm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I took some Phenibut at 6am and I'm gonna shave n shower and hopefully do something productive today. Phenibut should kick in at 9, in about 40 min. Watching
> *Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson *atm.


will u please shower slowly for roof cameras 

[pants heavily] *i want to watch*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> will u please shower slowly for roof cameras
> 
> [pants heavily] *i want to watch*



Naw, am not looking so good rn. I have a big pimple on the tip of my nose and I look like Rudolph lol


----------



## schizopath

ÖL, I was just reading of Memphis three today.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

`'morning guys.

JJ


----------



## BK38

I know this is a bit of a random question, but has anyone else in Europe noticed the mosquitoes being way more plentiful and aggressive this year? They've never been this bad where I'm at in France before. I heard Norway had a massive uptick in the number of mosquitoes... just curious if I'm totally nuts and am imagining it.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

So I was just vibing to some Lorna Shore 3 days ago and my mate kept talking about some shit and interrupting the music. Had to give him some more alcohol till he knocked himself out.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> So I was just vibing to some Lorna Shore 3 days ago and my mate kept talking about some shit and interrupting the music. Had to give him some more alcohol till he knocked himself out.


Sorry to here that, I have a family that hates my Death core. My mom calls it suicide music. And my Dad just doesn't give a fuck lol


----------



## Coxenormous

I could probably commit suicide to some Alice in Chains or something, but not today lol


----------



## Coxenormous

......Unfinished business


----------



## schizopath

Grunge is definitely the depressed era of music


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Grunge is definitely the depressed era of music


I would def catch myself on fire to Layne's hooks and voice
:Great Example:


----------



## Coxenormous

Ahh! Ahh! Ahh! Ahh! I believe them OUCH!.... Bones are OUCH! me! *Makes intensive cuts*


----------



## schizopath

About to be paid debts back boss style: in cash and in drugs


----------



## schizopath

Immortal obscurity
In death, was once beauty
Eternal tyranny
A life of purpose bound to cruelty


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Nobody's pulling up to my show no more
They sick and tired of the same old
But I spit that flame though
You know my name, hoe


----------



## schizopath

Man, regular amphetamine is nothing after meth


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> This just in:  Bolsonaro confused as to how he contracted covid-19.  Sources say he has told his closest allies in cofidnece, "I do not understand it, comrades..." a dreary dark Brazilian night while the wolves and jaguars meandered the jungles, "I used a condom before going out in public..."



He is lying, this whole covid story, this is just a smokescreen made to divert the news from the fact that he (and his sons) are being investigated in corrupt cases


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Man, regular amphetamine is nothing after meth


True Story


----------



## schizopath

Chinchilla chinchilla white sneaks


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Xorkoth

JoEhJoEh said:


> `'morning guys.
> 
> JJ



Good morning JJ



BK38 said:


> I know this is a bit of a random question, but has anyone else in Europe noticed the mosquitoes being way more plentiful and aggressive this year? They've never been this bad where I'm at in France before. I heard Norway had a massive uptick in the number of mosquitoes... just curious if I'm totally nuts and am imagining it.



The American Deep State has bred a new variety of super-horny mosquitos that implant you with a virus that turns you into a transgender SJW BLM supporter.  I heard about it on SOTT, that's how I know it's definitely true.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> The American Deep State has bred a new variety of super-horny mosquitos that implant you with a virus that turns you into a transgender SJW BLM supporter.  I heard about it on SOTT, that's how I know it's definitely true.


BIG NEWS! BIGGEST OF NEWS!


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> BIG NEWS! BIGGEST OF NEWS!


You made me laugh a snickers out of my nose


----------



## schizopath

Anyone up for a game of "what the fuck was the name of that indie song that played in my head a couple of hours ago?"


----------



## schizopath

Ty

AND I FUCKING FOUND IT!


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Anyone up for a game of "what the fuck was the name of that indie song that played in my head a couple of hours ago?"


Let's all get together for a game of Soggy Biscuit, Anyone?


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


>


But I used to be free


----------



## jose ribas da silva

i want to register a claim against women who pee just before sex and don't wash their vaginas after, we don't like urea


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Furthermore, they are digging their own graves because with that smell oral sex and even masturbation are not practicable


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I've been more selective nowadays regarding where I put my mouth mainly on account of the high prevalence of candida among women, specially during stressful times


----------



## w01fg4ng

jose ribas da silva said:


> candida


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Good morning JJ
> 
> 
> 
> The American Deep State has bred a new variety of super-horny mosquitos that implant you with a virus that turns you into a transgender SJW BLM supporter.  I heard about it on SOTT, that's how I know it's definitely true.



"Goddamn mosquitoes turned my son gay...and black!" - Ted Cruz 2020


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Naw, am not looking so good rn. I have a big pimple on the tip of my nose and I look like Rudolph lol


1) wash the covid out of his crack first
2) use a face mask to stop the spread

... 

4) profit

btw macne is real and u gotta use clean face masks/wash 'em regularly


----------



## Shady's Fox

I will stop buying from corner shops, walmarts and so on. Instead I will buy from people's greenhouse, regarding pretzela nintenla


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> i want to register a claim against women who pee just before sex and don't wash their vaginas after, we don't like urea


a+

any more vagina tips?


----------



## BK38

H





Captain.Heroin said:


> 1) wash the covid out of his crack first
> 2) use a face mask to stop the spread
> 
> ...
> 
> 4) profit
> 
> btw macne is real and u gotta use clean face masks/wash 'em regularly



Hmmm, maybe that's it. I hardly wear a mask though unless I need to go into stores or the doctor or something.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> H
> 
> Hmmm, maybe that's it. I hardly wear a mask though unless I need to go into stores or the doctor or something.


my homojo friends would know what face wash to use.  i am too cave man for that tho


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> my homojo friends would know what face wash to use.  i am too cave man for that tho



I also think it's because I basically quit drinking and my skin always gets kinda terrible around the 2 week abstinence mark and then gets markedly better than when I am drinking at a month.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I also think it's because I basically quit drinking and my skin always gets kinda terrible around the 2 week abstinence mark and then gets markedly better than when I am drinking at a month.


oh yeah

i woke up and was like "ugh"ish but i finally got sleep

HOWEVER still nightmares LOL

it was rather realistic too

he didn't hit me up but that's ok he had a bad day and i would legit be ok w some space at this point but i haven't gotten off in several days and it is gonna kill me i'll cum in the night soon if i don't jerk it or fuck

i have the feeling he'll hit me up today


----------



## Captain.Heroin

either way i am happy, baked, and gonna start feeding my inner fatgirl again


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain da walkin Deja-Vu


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Captain da walkin Deja-Vu


for real i am about to go feed my fat girl

gtg byeee


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> for real i am about to go feed my fat girl
> 
> gtg byeee



bye already

go

log off

i dare you

i double dare you mf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> bye already
> 
> go
> 
> log off
> 
> i dare you
> 
> i double dare you mf


i got back w/ food 

wil probably listen to news while i eat ompomp


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> bye already
> 
> go
> 
> log off
> 
> i dare you
> 
> i double dare you mf


Well I triple dog dare dare you!


----------



## w01fg4ng

lol Mark Summers got wrecked by the Christmas Story kids.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't know what either of those things are

if either of them are Karen videos pls let me know
I am beginning to get bored and am thinking about a karen video or two


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## Shady's Fox

am goin to take a shit


----------



## Mysterier

Wait, so Mark Wahlberg isn't Mark Hamill? FFS. Too many Marks imo.


----------



## empeebee

Xorkoth said:


> Any experience at all is better than eternity alone as a dimensionless point of awareness.


Disagree.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i started wearing crop tops

because i'm beautiful.. you feel me?


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> nothing was
> nothing is
> nothing becomes


From a pessimistic view, yes. More realistically it is more of a case of everything was, everything is, everything becomes


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> buying into the value of life without any logical purpose


Oh Cap... Life has 3 purposes. 1) Live. 2) Procreate to ensure survival of the species. 3) Die. Everthing else is just fillers to keep us entertained. Sex entertains you for e.g. and without it you go into withdrawal from the physical 'high' of orgasm as well as the psychological high of being wanted (no offense, criticism or judgement intended)


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> BOYS DO TOO
> at least a manly father figure they can bond with


Sure do. My dad died when I was six and growing up with my friends, all of whom had dad's, made me feel different to them. But I adapted and learned, so do many others. (Hetero male here).


----------



## empeebee

Xorkoth said:


> Death is not the end


Yep, you're just leaving the meatsack that imprisons you behind and evolving into a state of consciousness.


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> death is the end of the life


Erm, nope. Birth is the end of life, just takes a while.


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> MYCONTINUEDEXISTENCESIWORSETHANDEATHYETISTILLLIVEON


HOWDOYOUKNOW? BEENDEADBEFOREHAVEYOU ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> Oh Cap... Life has 3 purposes. 1) Live. 2) Procreate to ensure survival of the species. 3) Die. Everthing else is just fillers to keep us entertained. Sex entertains you for e.g. and without it you go into withdrawal from the physical 'high' of orgasm as well as the psychological high of being wanted (no offense, criticism or judgement intended)


that's not true i typically think/feel this way

sometimes i lapse into lifelover values but typically not

tyvm for your continued positivity


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> HOWDOYOUKNOW? BEENDEADBEFOREHAVEYOU ?


died more times than i can count

came back inside a meat bag every time

once i was a snowflake but i melted

another time i was a sunflower

mostly am ppl

i am thinking BIRD in the next life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i don't feel wanted in the bedroom or needed

i'm just good at what i do and i do it well

i'm totes ok alone now and am not always requiring someone else it just helps w/ the grief i don't deal w/ it well alone

js

*ok cupcake  *

ilu

haven't drank yet today but am feeling kinda blissful doin nothin waiting on hopefully return of normal sleep patter lul not gonnna work i think


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i just rly need medication and smoking pot and dabbing seem to work so yea smoke more i guess

i would take a day nap it is feeling awfully tempting


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> died more times than i can count
> 
> came back inside a meat bag every time
> 
> once i was a snowflake but i melted
> 
> another time i was a sunflower
> 
> mostly am ppl
> 
> i am thinking BIRD in the next life


So what's it like being dead. Closest I came, it was very peaceful. No panic, just a fade way...Didn't actually make it all the way so would love to hear from someone who did.


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm totes ok alone now and am not always requiring someone else it just helps w/ the grief i don't deal w/ it well alone


OK, so I dunno then. When you have no butt, you're miserable and grumpy (several hundred posts will attest to this. As soon as you know your BF is coming over you happy as pig-in-shit. So what is it bro? You permanently horny, or you crave company?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> So what's it like being dead. Closest I came, it was very peaceful. No panic, just a fade way...Didn't actually make it all the way so would love to hear from someone who did.


It's hard to put into words.  It's very much like another reality I couldn't begin to describe very well.  

There is a state of total freedom of being disembodied and you can embody anything, any perspective.  You are still alive but totally dead at the same time.  It's exhilarating.  Like a continuous out of body experience. 

Then again that is kind of terrifying for people who don't want that to happen I guess... and I often struggle with it like I was the other day I guess sometimes I end up smoking enough weed, get the munchies and eventually cycle back to needing to fuck?  Not sure.  Still haven't fucked.  Backed up and balls gonna cum eventually.  The last time I went this long it hurt to cum and it felt like pain/relieving to let it all out


----------



## Coffeeshroom

had to chase a mate away from my house today and its eating me. More Alzam is was i need. 

Some days you just have to make shit choices.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> OK, so I dunno then. When you have no butt, you're miserable and grumpy (several hundred posts will attest to this. As soon as you know your BF is coming over you happy as pig-in-shit. So what is it bro? You permanently horny, or you crave company?


the misery is because of lockdown, the virus, the DEEP STATE CONSPIRACY etc 

i am often miserable when i wake up -> until later in day

and sex is healthy and normal so perhaps permaboner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> had to chase a mate away from my house today and its eating me. More Alzam is was i need.
> 
> Some days you just have to make shit choices.


was he clingwrapping

.... did he come onto you?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

empeebee said:


> OK, so I dunno then. When you have no butt, you're miserable and grumpy (several hundred posts will attest to this. As soon as you know your BF is coming over you happy as pig-in-shit. So what is it bro? You permanently horny, or you crave company?


and this is what makes @Captain.Heroin CAPTAIN.HEROIN.. unigue and in his own way that is so in your face but also the blatant truth. call a spade a spade. I love people who dont beat *around* the bush.

Much love

edit:   @empeebee (stoner moment)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am brutally emotionally honest

i'm not in control of the feelings and ppl try to blame themselves for their depression -> more depression

owning it makes you get over it hence why i'm smiling and smoking pot and about to pack another bong

*lockdownwithmycockdown*

but will likely get it hard tonight


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> There is a state of total freedom of being disembodied and you can embody anything, any perspective. You are still alive but totally dead at the same time. It's exhilarating. Like a continuous out of body experience.


Yeah, about the same for me. You're kinda self-aware, but from a distance. Not exhilarating for me, just very peaceful but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> was he clingwrapping
> 
> .... did he come onto you?


nah his addiction has over run him completely making him a complete mad man. dont need that shit. i did my part i feel.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> Yeah, about the same for me. You're kinda self-aware, but from a distance. Not exhilarating for me, just very peaceful but to each their own I guess.



this one experience it was so exhilarating i witnessed my death and felt myself die and dissolve back into elements and become absorbed by the earth right where i was

and then started to inhabit consciousness/bodies of others at least half a mile away and i could hear their thoughts, and their speech

as if i was them and they didn't know they were being inhabited by another conscious being


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> nah his addiction has over run him completely making him a complete mad man. dont need that shit. i did my part i feel.


sorry to hear that man

hope you're doing well


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> the misery is because of lockdown, the virus, the DEEP STATE CONSPIRACY etc


misery of lockdown : lockdown is temporary and the is SFA you can do about it other than adapt or put a mask on and go out as much as you like, going out is not illegal
the virus: temporary and the is SFA you can do about it other than adapt or put a mask on and go out as much as you like, going out is not illegal
DEEP STATE CONSPIRACY: emphasis on 'CONSPIRACY' until it is proven. Once upon a time there was a conspiracy that the Earth was round...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

My day otherwise was good and floaty.


----------



## empeebee

Coffeeshroom said:


> I love people who dont beat own the bush


You just noticed Cap doesn't do bush?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

3:15

"play it louder, please"


----------



## empeebee

this one experience it was so exhilarating i witnessed my death and felt myself die and dissolve back into elements and become absorbed by the earth right where i was
1. What dissos were you doing?

and then started to inhabit consciousness/bodies of others at least half a mile away and i could hear their thoughts, and their speech
2. Eww, put that body back down young man, you don't know where its been


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> My day otherwise was good and floaty.


sounds good

i feel like heavy weighted rock

with little purpose

so i'm smokin weed watchin karen videos


----------



## empeebee

Watching Independence Day

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116629/

Aliens gonna die from Covid cos dey got no PPE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

empeebee said:


> Watching Independence Day
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116629/
> 
> Aliens gonna die from Covid cos dey got no PPE


lul

ET didn't socially distanced

we killed a whole race of aliens because we deported ET


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Coxenormous said:


> You made me laugh a snickers out of my nose


OH MY GOD  - HOW BIG IS YOUR NOSE??? 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Are you all here totally crazy? I am not a feminist but what comes out of your stupid mouths is the worst i have ever heard about women or sex with women. 

I wonder how you all look and how hygienic YOU are.  I suspect a bad result.

unbelievable.

JJ


----------



## Coxenormous

JoEhJoEh said:


> OH MY GOD  - HOW BIG IS YOUR NOSE???
> 
> JJ


Pretty damn big


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> Are you all here totally crazy? I am not a feminist but what comes out of your stupid mouths is the worst i have ever heard about women or sex with women.
> 
> I wonder how you all look and how hygienic YOU are.  I suspect a bad result.
> 
> unbelievable.
> 
> JJ


I HATE EVERYTHING I HATE EVERYTHING
WE ARE NOT THE SAME I CAN FEEL NO PAIN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am tired of waiting will probably fap if am not fucking tonight

gonna shower and feel good about my naked body and stuff

probably gonna try to sleep because bored *le sighh*


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> I HATE EVERYTHING I HATE EVERYTHING
> WE ARE NOT THE SAME I CAN FEEL NO PAIN


poor you.


----------



## empeebee

JoEhJoEh said:


> Are you all here totally crazy? I am not a feminist but what comes out of your stupid mouths is the worst i have ever heard about women or sex with women.
> 
> I wonder how you all look and how hygienic YOU are.  I suspect a bad result.
> 
> unbelievable.
> 
> JJ


There is something you are not understanding The Abyss. This is where all shit is equal and relevant. Nothing is supposed to make sense here.


----------



## Coxenormous

empeebee said:


> There is something you are not understanding The Abyss. This is where all shit is equal and relevant. Nothing is supposed to make sense here.


This is a very mysterious thread, you don’t know who’s your friend and who’s your foes so stay on your toes, I can rhyme and time


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Ah, yeeees, i did not understand.

stupid me.

JJ


----------



## Mysterier

Now they are one.


----------



## empeebee

Captain.Heroin said:


> lul
> 
> ET didn't socially distanced
> 
> we killed a whole race of aliens because we deported ET


Where music meets poetry meets a really good (subjective opinion) story..




Highly recommended


----------



## empeebee

Coxenormous said:


> This is a very mysterious thread, you don’t know who’s your friend and who’s your foes so stay on your toes, I can rhyme and time


All I say baby, 
maybe,
beware Shady


----------



## Coxenormous

#TrashTalkTuesdays


----------



## schizopath

Why you make judgements. Have fun, girl.


----------



## Coxenormous

.....wait today’s Wednesday.... opps


----------



## schizopath

In other news: THAT FAP, OMFG


----------



## Coxenormous

#WigglyWormWednesday..... idk lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jennie from wuhan wednesdays


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> jennie from wuhan wednesdays


Can I take aah order preeze!


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Can I take aah order preeze!



I'll have the city beef and the city shrimp please.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I'll have the city beef and the city shrimp please.


I told you neva come in mah store again!


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> I told you neva come in mah store again!



You dirty Japanese dog!


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> I told you neva come in mah store again!


*shitty beef *shitty shrimp


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Rectify

A Selfie A Day Keeps The Doctor Away.


----------



## Rectify

A Selfie A Day Keeps The Doctor Away.


----------



## Coxenormous

Rectify said:


> A Selfie A Day Keeps The Doctor Away.


Tell me about it, I have loads. Photogenic


----------



## Shady's Fox

Rectify said:


> A Selfie A Day Keeps The Doctor Away.



I'm not sure you're ready to explore the Abyss yet


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coxenormous

Rectify said:


> A Selfie A Day Keeps The Doctor Away.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

WANNA RING MY BELL?


*NSFW*: 










#roofcamerasTHEMOVIE


----------



## Shady's Fox

“Does that makes sense?” “Yes” 
“So what I’m saying makes sense to you?” “No


----------



## Shady's Fox

See kids, that's why it's important to have a social life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> a social life.


hard to maintain or care about in lockdownwithmycockdown

i would blow a fat load but i'm probably gonna not give two fucks about that right now

oh well

i can use this time to drink beer and eat snacks i guess

ya


----------



## Captain.Heroin

every time a karen loses her shit imma drink a beer

gonna get so wasted and black out prolly


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> every time a karen loses her shit imma drink a beer
> 
> gonna get so wasted and black out prolly



what drugs do u have bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> what drugs do u have bro


cannabis, shatter (cannabis extract), and alcohol

very boring plebe existence, I know, make fun of me

"haha you're not shooting ketamine in public"
"ffs no opiate in combo 1/10"
"go back on your bzd meds"

ya i know, i know


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> cannabis, shatter (cannabis extract), and alcohol
> 
> very boring plebe existence, I know, make fun of me
> 
> "haha you're not shooting ketamine in public"
> "ffs no opiate in combo 1/10"
> "go back on your bzd meds"
> 
> ya i know, i know



same

aside alcohol

I would have a glass of wine on special occasions, nothin more. 

''XANAX CULTURE'' swear on ma daddy


----------



## Shady's Fox

two fingertips


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ahh it's like a fresh of breathe air.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

waitin on a blast. 
gonna blow a dove in one fell swoop.


----------



## schizopath

What a nice day/night


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

Last mini music video i'm doing for awhile lol...


----------



## Hylight

^^^ that was really colorful, lol, it was *♡*


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> ^^^ that was really colorful, lol, it was *♡*


Yeah i'm trying to give the whole squad seizures


----------



## Shady's Fox

Harvest energy from your own person constellation, don't listen to other constellation they don't hear you anyway


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> Last mini music video i'm doing for awhile lol...



nice to know that in 2020 we've finally achieved 1994 mortal kombat graphics and music.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> any more vagina tips?



1 - if vagina asks you don't contest
2 - if she speaks you listen to it
3- if she jumps you spit
4- if she waters you, you blessed
5- if there is candida, oral antifungical
6- if it is virgin, no condom
7- if it is red, I cum


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> nice to know that in 2020 we've finally achieved 1994 mortal kombat graphics and music.


Finish him!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nite.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning All

Got a feeling today is gonna be a promising day for us all in one way or another.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning All
> 
> Got a feeling today is gonna be a promising day for us all in one way or another.


i fucked for first time in 4 days, came for first time in that window, or 3 or whatever

omfg

yassssss

not missing him and he might want a few days, that's ok i wrecked it


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> i fucked for first time in 4 days, came for first time in that window, or 3 or whatever
> 
> omfg
> 
> yassssss
> 
> not missing him and he might want a few days, that's ok i wrecked it


you fucking tear it up like only you can  like a boss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> you fucking tear it up like only you can  like a boss


i was so glad to see him though i don't see anyone else face to face THE COVID IS REAL AND COMING FOR YOU


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> i was so glad to see him though i don't see anyone else face to face THE COVID IS REAL AND COMING FOR YOU


Well you sound happy and content and that is positive, Like i said knew today was gonna be a good one.
So drown yourself in this moment of happines, till your horny again or out of xannies or thc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well you sound happy and content and that is positive, Like i said knew today was gonna be a good one.
> So drown yourself in this moment of happines, till your horny again or out of xannies or thc


I can hold of for a few days

feels impossible but can do it


----------



## Coffeeshroom

okay my team is here, off to work.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

have fun at work

i am getting sleepy (no surprises here)

take care and be safe :D


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Wet grass blocking my lawnmowers, dislike winter for this.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> Wet grass blocking my lawnmowers, dislike winter for this.


if your mower has a side discharge take the plastic shoot off of it. you can mow in the rain then. friends with a few landscapers. don't tell Trump.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@ghostandthedarknes Its electric lawnmowers that you push with a bucket at the back catching the grass but when its wet it blocks the outlet for the grass to the bucket as it sticks and builds ups. Best thing to do is just mow the lawn without the bucket and let it drop on the grass but then you need to rake it up afterwards but as the sun is shining more, the issue should be no more with my next stop hopefully. But thanks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for real though i could use some more sleep

and am hoping no nightmares but odds are low

lesigh


----------



## CFC

Coffeeshroom said:


> @ghostandthedarknes Its electric lawnmowers that you push with a bucket at the back catching the grass but when its wet it blocks the outlet for the grass to the bucket as it sticks and builds ups. Best thing to do is just mow the lawn without the bucket and let it drop on the grass but then you need to rake it up afterwards but as the sun is shining more, the issue should be no more with my next stop hopefully. But thanks



assuming it's not too long, leave it on the grass to help fertilise the soil


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> assuming it's not too long,


That's what he said iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck you if you won’t eat the shit out of this pizza? BE BEST; pineapple, anchovies and sardines:



Hell to the nah, Jinx. I wouldn't touch that shit even if I was hold up in a camp.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Rather eat wood boards.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am personally devastated by the love

i had no idea about what was goin' on and he prolly thirstythot still but idc

the sex was good

now somethin's goin on _and it hurts me i cannot make it better _but i know he and i are still gonna fucc again soon so i guess that part of it is good

the sex is so good i don't know why i just have this like overdrive thing

2 hotter guys would have me

and yet i am stuck on love

why


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@w01fg4ng 

"KARENS COME IN EVERY GOD DAMN SHADE"






around 15 mins


----------



## Rectify

Ecstasy is the feeling that you feel when you feel like you are about to feel something that you've never felt before.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rectify said:


> Ecstasy is the feeling that you feel when you feel like you are about to feel something that you've never felt before.


I've felt everything before

Ecstasy is like nirvana and I've been there before

I Just get there again and it's always an elating experience

But quite frankly I like leaving this fucking world and coming back into it

It's like the best feeling in the fucking world man especially when you're naked in public showing off your hot body and you come to and you're just enjoying your trip not noticing anyone around you just when someone is walking by and they double over IN HORROR looking at your bbc

that was a fun experience

yes that happened

yes they were hetero hence the horror

gays all watch porn they have seen big ones

this guy totes had never seen something so big his whole life and felt not so much revolted but intimidated by it like some alien being with an extraneously huge elephant sized wang limb is a threat merely standing there

ymmv

to be fair i have a bbc and was on ... i think, mushrooms and mdma and probably ketamine, or maybe just the latter two, or maybe just a lot of ketamine

because a lot of ketamine can feel like all three


----------



## Coxenormous

Smoking video... YAY!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna play video games
have fun


----------



## Rectify

https://zizihub.com/f993.jpg


----------



## Rectify

https://zizihub.com/f480.jpg


----------



## Hylight

*^^ *Always


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This gives me yet another reason not to move to Cali! Fuck a bunch of California. Although there are some coolass witches out there, but that’s the only redeemable attribute of that cursed land!
> 
> —Wizard


it is wonderful out here iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t think I’m _COOL _enough to hang with you brother bear ☝
> 
> *suggestion*
> 
> Have Piggy shootn’ up, ‘twint your toes. Do it! Then you become legend... then you become BADASS! My son is 22 and would make fun you, but with real love in his heart ♥
> 
> I make all my kids smoke weed with me on their 15th birthday. NO EXCEPTIONS!
> 
> They have to drop acid on or around their 18th birthday. NO EXCEPTIONS!
> 
> Twenty one shots on their twentieth birthday... you get it.
> 
> These are rites of passage!
> 
> —Wizard


Dude, much love to you. I don't judge a book by it's cover.. Everyone is cool in my book


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> it is wonderful out here iirc


could be that propaganda once again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

... what a beautiful dream .... we can still have that!


----------



## Hylight

*Lol*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

Th eAbyss is like:


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —Wizard





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Waverly





Spoiler


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GONNA FUCC TONIGHT

*yay*


----------



## Rectify

https://zizihub.com/4ca3.jpg


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning All

Happy Friday. The weekend has begun.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday. The weekend has begun.



Same


----------



## BK38

Awwww yis, Friday! Got a friend who is coming over from Amsterdam on a whim and he's bringing a little pot too. Haven't gotten baked in months! Also haven't hung out with someone in forever. Gonna be a good weekend. Do some hiking, get some beers in, enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Awwww yis, Friday! Got a friend who is coming over from Amsterdam on a whim and he's bringing a little pot too. Haven't gotten baked in months! Also haven't hung out with someone in forever. Gonna be a good weekend. Do some hiking, get some beers in, enjoy the sunshine.



That sounds awesome man 

In other news, on the east coast of the USA, lil nigga madness drank a couple beers, stared down someone harassing a young girl on the train to the point where he wanted to fight, got pushed up against the wall, then blurted, "i have bipolar disorder, and im off my meds. Don't FUCK with me." (Lie - he wasn't off his meds). Then the perpetrator smiles and says hes schizoaffective amd starts hugging lil nigga madness.. Which surprised the young lad. 

He then walked away.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> That sounds awesome man
> 
> In other news, on the east coast of the USA, lil nigga madness drank a couple beers, stared down someone harassing a young girl on the train to the point where he wanted to fight, got pushed up against the wall, then blurted, "i have bipolar disorder, and im off my meds. Don't FUCK with me." (Lie - he wasn't off his meds). Then the perpetrator smiles and says hes schizoaffective amd starts hugging lil nigga madness.. Which surprised the young lad.
> 
> He then walked away.



Funny how that little shared burden you both have immediately disarmed him and humanized you to him I guess. Also, did you deliberately switch from first to third person in describing this encounter? Kind of funny if you did (a play on the schizoaffective thing). Bet that girl was thankful to have him laser in on someone else. Shit, maybe the dude just needed a hug haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You nailed every aspect of my post bud  except i didnt do 3rd person on purpose.

Hope all is well.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> You nailed every aspect of my post bud  except i didnt do 3rd person on purpose.
> 
> Hope all is well.



Yep, just psyched for some contact with a human being other than my mom lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah it's good to get out of our heads and bounce ideas off other people. People with body language.

Ya'_ll can keep on sippin' out this narcissistic pool_.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Hylight

IT DOES TOO


----------



## BK38

I suppppppoooosssse. I should have put CEPs instead of Bluelight in general


----------



## Hylight

thank you for your attention,  anyway


----------



## Hylight

netflex never helped me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Lookin for peace in america
Lookin for peace when i stare atcha_


----------



## Hylight

love


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Looks like an apple bottom mmm.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

loool 
bye, hav fun in the lounge


----------



## BK38

To start drinking beer or not to start drinking beer... My buddy doesn't get here until almost midnight and it's pretty fucking hot out... So in like 7 hours......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Yup, gonna have like...6... max (they're tiny 250ml bottles)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hylight said:


> love


----------



## BK38

*beer*
*beer
beer
beer
beer
beer*
*beer *


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Very cute.

Love it.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Love it.








Still want to go to Oktoberfest at some point in my life, even if it's kinda cheesy.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


>


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday. The weekend has begun.


morning

nightmares again, gonna sleep a little more in a few and see how i feel


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm an hour early to therapy someone do something retarded.


----------



## BK38




----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

I posted venting in the vent thread yesterday that my my speakers had been having some issues for a while & only 3 had been working. Yesterday it goes down to two & I'm not a happy camper. I vent about it on Bluelight & bam today I turn on my stereo & all four speakers are working! Motherfucking Bluelight magic!


----------



## BK38

UFF, with the sleep dep and the phenibut and the beers, it's a delicate balance of getting loose and being awake enough to pick my friend up at midnight. Why can't he just be here now? *whine*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got out of therapy.

Gunna blaze a blizzy.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Just got out of therapy.
> 
> Gunna blaze a blizzy.



I'm gonna get baked for the first time in like 6 months in...3 hrs. Enjoy dude!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Nice you too man.

If you're still high after come post and tag me.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Nice you too man.
> 
> If you're still high after come post and tag me.



I'm sure I will as I crawl across the finish line tonight haha. Might be a red eyes on orange horizons kinda situation. Will see what state my friend shows up in lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

So you're both probably already zooted?

Just blazed feel so much better about life.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> So you're both probably already zooted?
> 
> Just blazed feel so much better about life.



Yeah, well my buddy will have traveled for some 15 hrs with a 5 hr stopover in Paris by the end of things and I'm picking him up at midnight. He's all "sleep is for the weak" - but I bet we kill like 3-4 beers and a J and it will be KO for both of us. I woke up at 7am.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I always wake up at 7AM.

Sometimes drinking and smoking can make me puke.

But i always get this Laguinitas IPA on my way home from work. Pretty good makes the commute less painful.

Have a good time man do you drive?

I totalled my car some years ago.

@BK38


----------



## BK38

I can drive (in a pinch or whatever - friend drunk at a house party and it's a couple miles - whatever), but I haven't driven since I lived in China outside the occasional bind for a friend. Public transport has been great or private transport has been cheap for all the places I've lived since (Europe/other parts of Asia).

I never get the spins or nauseous from mixing pot and booze. I think it's because I started mixing em so early (age 13).

Sucks about your car dude, thankfully have never had an accident.

You like cars/driving?


----------



## Shady's Fox

She does toy, I mean toy when she purrs down on you


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> You like cars/driving?



Dude i used to love driving.

I'm a maniac on the road but very controlled and methodical.

Motorcycles too.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Dude i used to love driving.
> 
> I'm a maniac on the road but very controlled and methodical.
> 
> Motorcycles too.



Dude, I love motorcycles. I don't miss driving, but bikes.... Do miss that tbh. I used to have this Kawasaki/ Chinese company Joint venture dirt bike called a "Jia Ling."  Light bike and only like 175cc, but man I loved that thing. Just remembered, I did have a pretty bad crash, I slid under a bus! I had to ditch or get pancaked. This was in China and I was going about 80km/hr on a pretty busy road and the bus ahead of me had it's brake lights wired in reverse (as in the lights were on when it was moving and off when it was stopped - not good). I realized this about 30-40 meters out and I had to ditch. Glad I didn't slam my breaks too and remembered to pump each side rapidly so i wouldn't fishtail too much. I slid under that bitch and I even clipped my head on the undercarriage of the bus! I literally paid about half the cost of the bike for a Belgian motorcycle helmet and man, I was thankful for that. Otherwise I probably wouldn't be able to communicate rn. There was a 2.5cm gash in the helmet. Fuck. Funny dude, brought up some memories just now.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I always remember shit at random times and just bask in the moment.

IDK if i repress things, or if i am just cooked.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I always remember shit at random times and just bask in the moment.
> 
> IDK if i repress things, or if i am just cooked.



Yeah dude, it brought a smile to my face. I completely forgot about that shit. I skimmed my ankle to the bone and I still remember telling my Mom I fucked it up skating (she didn't know I had a bike, it was totally illegal and I was like 16 and kept it at my friend's place). I did fess up to her years later.

Also yeah, I think a mix of cooked and repressed for me haha. I think It falls into the "cooked" category for this un.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah a lot of what i repress are times i acted stupid. And then sometimes when i get stoned it comes to mind and ruins the high. That's usually only when i smoke too much.

5 drags off a blunt and i feel more intune with the universe.

Universe bro.


----------



## Hylight

looool


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah a lot of what i repress are times i acted stupid. And then sometimes when i get stoned it comes to mind and ruins the high. That's usually only when i smoke too much.
> 
> 5 drags off a blunt and i feel more intune with the universe.
> 
> Universe bro.



Jellllllly. I'm just trying to keep it going til my buddy arrives and take it from there. 1hr 40 to go. I don't think of it as acting stupid either. It was just being young, dumb and full of cum. I regret nothing lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I'm gonna get baked for the first time in like 6 months in...3 hrs. Enjoy dude!


on wut?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No i don't think it was stupid either.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> on wut?



That Marijuana.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wasn't there a thread on shooting resin?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> That Marijuana.


hr. dont od and wear a mask iirc. b safe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shooting up resign
					

Fuck all the criticism, obviously it would be a bad thing to do, technically. but has anyone ever tried it and if so how was it?




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hr. dont od and wear a mask iirc. b safe



Meet me in a gimp mask at midnight at the spot as per usual.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Eh i sniped the blizzy gunna spark up again.


----------



## BK38

Am so excited to get high again... it has been so looooong. 1hr 20 til I get snooped


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Meet me in a gimp mask at midnight at the spot as per usual.


i don't like the way u suck through that mask iirc


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i don't like the way u suck through that mask iirc



Ahem, it's YOUR turn. Rules are rules. Fair is fair.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Jellllllly. I'm just trying to keep it going til my buddy arrives and take it from there. 1hr 40 to go. I don't think of it as acting stupid either. It was just being young, dumb and full of cum. I regret nothing lol


if i download (yes, i myself am loaded) 
photos from a chip onto a desk top, is there a way to get.them to my e tablet _samsund _right from the desk top instead of having to put in an e mail to get them to the tablet.

yup that f'dup. 

honest is ther a way or maybe phat knows !


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> if i download (yes, i myself am loaded)
> photos from a chip onto a desk top, is there a way to get.them to my e tablet _samsund _right from the desk top instead of having to put in an e mail to get them to the tablet.
> 
> yup that f'dup.
> 
> honest is ther a way or maybe phat knows !



Maybe try something like https://www.dropbox.com/business/la...ddEbXSmW8SyIfkeT7dYXUuR5hdV7qNV0aAl9-EALw_wcB


----------



## Hylight

or how bout i willl settle for how do you get them from a stick to the tab itslef loool


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Maybe try something like https://www.dropbox.com/business/landing-t61fl?_tk=paid_sem_goog_biz_b&_camp=1782469851&_kw=drop box|e&_ad=389585163273||c&gclid=Cj0KCQjwo6D4BRDgARIsAA6uN197qXd3QfZ0qgYHBnD-4EsddEbXSmW8SyIfkeT7dYXUuR5hdV7qNV0aAl9-EALw_wcB


naw, i will just do it my _slow _way.

thanxxx i'm going to _check it out_ though


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> or how bout i willl settle for how do you get them from a stick to the tab itslef loool



Erm, there are no ports for you to stick it in on a tablet, am I right? So your only options are digital I'm afraid.


----------



## Hylight

nooo cloud stole from me. took all my pictures and tried to sell them back.

i bootlegged most of them back though 

took forever ad a day 

i dont know


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> nooo cloud stole from me. took all my pictures and tried to sell them back.
> 
> i bootlegged most of them back though
> 
> took forever ad a day
> 
> i dont know



Well, to easily move things to your tablet, I would recommend a reputable cloud-based system like Dropbox. I would also back your shit up! ALWAYS


----------



## Hylight

h


BK38 said:


> Well, to easily move things to your tablet, I would recommend a reputable cloud-based system like Dropbox. I would also back your shit up! ALWAYS


how much


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Well, to easily move things to your tablet, I would recommend a reputable cloud-based system like Dropbox. I would also back your shit up! ALWAYS



Lucifer damn, stfu. Fuck her already, you cray cray?


----------



## Hylight

i am just so lazy to get up and go to the computer and download.

i need meth 

_or 5he healthier option medication _


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> h
> 
> how much



I think you can setup a dropbox for free initially and then I think it's like 5 bucks a month or something for the service. I forget tbh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Ahem, it's YOUR turn. Rules are rules. Fair is fair.


i felt teeth. it ur turn again; ) jk. had fun in debate bro.


----------



## Shady's Fox

kids nowadays..

I will never understand this music


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Lucifer damn, stfu. Fuck her already, you cray cray?



You cray cray shady, you too shady. I'm just trying to hook a girl up with some image transferring


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> You cray cray shady, you too shady. I'm just trying to hook a girl up with some image transferring



nah yo u ain't ok


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> kids nowadays..
> 
> I will never understand this music


shady, you died a month ago. check u ouija


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> shady, you died a month ago. check u ouija



You're my clone. Can't ride with big Shady


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Lucifer damn, stfu. Fuck her already, you cray cray?


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> I think you can setup a dropbox for free initially and then I think it's like 5 bucks a month or something for the service. I forget tbh.


Thank you, oh lovely beautiful !!


----------



## Hylight

ya, i have a desk top with trillions


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> You're my clone. Can't ride with big Shady


luv ya niqqa


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> ya, i have a desk top with trillions


wanns phuc?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

420


----------



## BK38

*get high*
*get high
get high
get high
get high
get high*
*get high*


----------



## Hylight

_Lita !  _


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wanns phuc?


drop box or jump


----------



## Mysterier

Your spirit will dance away from you.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Your spirit will dance away from you.


don't let it. you are ultimately in control of everything


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> drop box or jump


asl?


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> don't let it. you are ultimately in control of everything



Yes. I control the spirit world. Outworld is next.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Yes. I control the spirit world. Outworld is next.


stop bitching and start doing? prove me wrong?


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> stop bitching and start doing? prove me wrong?



Is there a direct address to your asshole?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Is there a direct address to your asshole?


6111OH IIRC


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is OH Ohio or more of a sexual thing (oh oh yes baby) from.. your asshole. ?


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> 6111OH IIRC



The Invisible Plug will see you soon.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Is OH Ohio or more of a sexual thing (oh oh yes baby) from.. your asshole. ?


if u from ohio you can cut a steak on u lap  on s paper plate with a  steak knife. AXL.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bye plebes

i need to get out for at least some fresh air

i am just so sick of the indoor air

I haven't gone out in like serious a lockdown window iirc and I hear the lockdowns are coming again

our libtard leaders wanted more ppl to get sick before doing the right thing (the sickness makes them look good)

hacking up a lung for hitler iirc


----------



## 6am-64-14m

aka:
grampa


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if u from ohio you can cut a steak on u lap  on s paper plate with a  steak knife. AXL.


except you madness and mal yall aren't plebes yall cool as fuck, mysterier and hylight cool

_i think i like u all_

i guess my salty malcontent is with extant universe and i have to let that go

fucc me

i want to go out but the sickness is real as fuck


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> except you madness and mal yall aren't plebes yall cool as fuck, mysterier and hylight cool
> 
> _i think i like u all_
> 
> i guess my salty malcontent is with extant universe and i have to let that go
> 
> fucc me
> 
> i want to go out but the sickness is real as fuck


axlblz cood do it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> axlblz cood do it


+1

just packing more weed and then DEEP BREATHING TECHNIQUES so I can go outside without panic attacks

I NEED BENZOS

I'm just afraid there will be lots of ppl and it will kill my FLOW VIBES


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just pretend you're the movie star.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Just pretend you're the movie star.


hey Mad shoot me sum music u like plz?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

lita flat


----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


> aka:
> grampa


clause


----------



## BK38

MY FRIEND MISSED HIS FUCKING CONNECTION GODDAMNIT. HE IS LITERALLY AN HOUR AND A HALF AWAY AND THERE IS NOTHING I CAN DO. FUCK. I AM SO PISSED OFF RN. HE IS PROBABLY GONNA HAVE TO CATCH A TRAIN AT 5 FUCKING AM AND GET A HOTEL NOW OR BUM IN THE STATION. ANGER IS STRONG RN.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hey Mad shoot me sum music u like plz?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> MY FRIEND MISSED HIS FUCKING CONNECTION GODDAMNIT. HE IS LITERALLY AN HOUR AND A HALF AWAY AND THERE IS NOTHING I CAN DO. FUCK. I AM SO PISSED OFF RN. HE IS PROBABLY GONNA HAVE TO CATCH A TRAIN AT 5 FUCKING AM AND GET A HOTEL NOW OR BUM IN THE STATION. ANGER IS STRONG RN.



Weed still on deck? It's a fix all.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Weed still on deck? It's a fix all.



Nope. Weed is with my buddy. That would be handy rn.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Depends where the deck is, but it'll be good soon.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hylight said:


> clause


yes, love. twin thai 4 yr olds. not by blood but by blood, ya know?
i wanna be there with the granma as they flourish. have to think about what honestly want in 5/10 yrs....
love you


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wish i could get a shot over the interwebbings


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> asl?


_always stay  lit_


----------



## Xorkoth

Coffeeshroom said:


> Wet grass blocking my lawnmowers, dislike winter for this.



If you are abnle to mow grass during winter, you're lucky as fuck and shouldn't complain.  Where I'm from the grass dies every winter because it's covered in snow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Just pretend you're the movie star.


Yeah that's the problem

I'm afraid I'll go Brittney on cocaine again...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> MY FRIEND MISSED HIS FUCKING CONNECTION GODDAMNIT. HE IS LITERALLY AN HOUR AND A HALF AWAY AND THERE IS NOTHING I CAN DO. FUCK. I AM SO PISSED OFF RN. HE IS PROBABLY GONNA HAVE TO CATCH A TRAIN AT 5 FUCKING AM AND GET A HOTEL NOW OR BUM IN THE STATION. ANGER IS STRONG RN.


public transport -> rona

i would avoid him at all costs

get u a sugar momma with her own electric limo, able to take u out on the town in style


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> public transport -> rona
> 
> i would avoid him at all costs
> 
> get u a sugar momma with her own electric limo, able to take u out on the town in style



gonna sacrifice a small animal and hope for the best for tmrw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> gonna sacrifice a small animal and hope for the best for tmrw


The gods won't be pleased, that's cruel and unusual.  

Just rub olive oil all over your naked body and do a little self pleasuring with the moon roof open, lusciously eating a bowl of grapes and eventually masturbating to completion 

The gods will be pleased by this.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> luv ya niqqa



One love.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The hell are you anyway


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

normsl drug


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think next time I issue a ban it'll be like

reason:  Not wearing a face mask inside of Bluelight.






_Please social distance at least 6 feet (2 metres) between customers at all times and wear a face mask._


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## 6am-64-14m

cool....
only mary jane?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg i am so stealing that

i am gonna make a full length power electronics set and put that half way gettin' really high... BURNURRRNUR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> cool....
> only mary jane?


<- beer and pot/shatter here

still just that and it's killing me


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i feel ya if it werent for the lorazepam i would be amok, myself.
maybe not but helps when i opt to eat another couple mgs to lie to myself....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah @PtahTek - i think beers too IIRC for BK. And he must make a vocaroo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness why you turn me on so bad   

this must be the way my love interest gets horned and fondles me almost every second he sees me 

omfg woof


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> i feel ya if it werent for the lorazepam i would be amok, myself.


They're like "WHAT ARE YOU ON", "WHY ARE YOU LIKE THIS" (irl, online, whatever) because I don't have my pills - I 100% don't blame you THEY SHOULD BE OVER THE COUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> madness why you turn me on so bad
> 
> this must be the way my love interest gets horned and fondles me almost every second he sees me
> 
> omfg woof



I trim my beard near my mouth so i can eat and drink and smoke.

Gigglesnort.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I trim my beard near my mouth so i can eat and drink and smoke.
> 
> Gigglesnort.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Just got informed that this chick i been trying to hang out with is coming to town with her friends to party at one of my other friends house. Theyre all non users other than alcohol and weed. 

Wasn't expecting to have to go out and be apart of all that. Ive been up about 35 hours, eyes are pretty black and am probably a little tensed up. 

I function very well physically, because i have to be in the public eye here daily. But occasionally i look like a possible tweaker as far as appearance. I know its a long shot and y'all probably dont give 2 shits about my situation. Lol BUT, if any of yall have any tips on looking the part, id appreciate it so very much. I can act the part, as im sipping some 12% alcohol to calm my nerves. Just worried about looking bad. Man id really appreciate some help (other than not using in the first place.) 

Love


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Were you invited?

I think you should ask her if you look tired, and she'll say yes, then you can explain how you were NOT doing drugs.


----------



## Hylight

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Just got informed that this chick i been trying to hang out with is coming to town with her friends to party at one of my other friends house. Theyre all non users other than alcohol and weed.
> 
> Wasn't expecting to have to go out and be apart of all that. Ive been up about 35 hours, eyes are pretty black and am probably a little tensed up.
> 
> I function very well physically, because i have to be in the public eye here daily. But occasionally i look like a possible tweaker as far as appearance. I know its a long shot and y'all probably dont give 2 shits about my situation. Lol BUT, if any of yall have any tips on looking the part, id appreciate it so very much. I can act the part, as im sipping some 12% alcohol to calm my nerves. Just worried about looking bad. Man id really appreciate some help (other than not using in the first place.)
> 
> Love ✌


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> und wir sind nicht hier, weil dein Zuckerdaddy nicht zum Telefon greift .



I knew it, we all did all along.


----------



## Shady's Fox

HE'S OFFICIALLY DA BIGGEST P TO THE FUCKIN P


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

madness00 said:


> Were you invited?
> 
> I think you should ask her if you look tired, and she'll say yes, then you can explain how you were NOT doing drugs.


Yessir. I was invited pretty quickly, i think the girl digs me.

Yea that would probably be wise. I appreciate that my friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Just got informed that this chick i been trying to hang out with is coming to town with her friends to party at one of my other friends house. Theyre all non users other than alcohol and weed.
> 
> Wasn't expecting to have to go out and be apart of all that. Ive been up about 35 hours, eyes are pretty black and am probably a little tensed up.
> 
> I function very well physically, because i have to be in the public eye here daily. But occasionally i look like a possible tweaker as far as appearance. I know its a long shot and y'all probably dont give 2 shits about my situation. Lol BUT, if any of yall have any tips on looking the part, id appreciate it so very much. I can act the part, as im sipping some 12% alcohol to calm my nerves. Just worried about looking bad. Man id really appreciate some help (other than not using in the first place.)
> 
> Love ✌


if it's a girl tryin to hang out w/ you she wants a pretense to jump on the D

so take her to the party

invite her back to your place for, oh I don't know, tea or whatever, and jump her bones


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Hylight said:


>


Howd you get that picture of me?


----------



## Shady's Fox

MARK ZUCKBERG WWE ENTRANCE


----------



## Hylight

*^^ *i'm sorry, i should delete that.

weed and alcohol might be nice  ! !


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Captain.Heroin said:


> if it's a girl tryin to hang out w/ you she wants a pretense to jump on the D
> 
> so take her to the party
> 
> invite her back to your place for, oh I don't know, tea or whatever, and jump her bones


I like your style my man


----------



## Shady's Fox

Or go on roof and talk about life.

5am

I smellt the streets long enough in my Shady years, beautiful memories.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Or go on roof and talk about life.


This

wait for city pigeons and that moment of silence where u lookin in each other's eyes

make ur move

A+ and tell us about it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Or go on roof and talk about life.
> 
> 5am
> 
> I smellt the streets long enough in my Shady years, beautiful memories.


This is like the most beautiful post, ever


----------



## Shady's Fox

am cryin

stop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p.s. when you like senator warren and got that 2% native dna test result

reject ur white SLAVE NAME

my new name is Chief Bangsaho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> am cryin
> 
> stop


Your post made me think about all my 10+ years ago mushroom trips, middle of night, dark city streets driving around after a post-midnight hike on 2c-_, tripping LSD with friends, snorting heroin and walking around the streets of the hood nodding


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Shady's Fox said:


> Or go on roof and talk about life.
> 
> 5am
> 
> I smellt the streets long enough in my Shady years, beautiful memories.


Those are the nights that i hope flash before my eyes when i die. Those are the best man. Fr


----------



## Shady's Fox

Indeed, sometimes I think to myself if Shady ever comes out it will be a fun time. Depends


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Those are the nights that i hope flash before my eyes when i die. Those are the best man. Fr


Every sleep is like to die, and when we awake we are reborn...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Indeed, sometimes I think to myself if Shady ever comes out it will be a fun time. Depends


Wait for the covid vaccine, it is real and it has fucked up people it is terrible.  A scourge to humanity; China sent this plague to us and are at fault and should be held liable internationally MY WOMB IS BARREN AND I WANT REVENGE


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Wait for the covid vaccine, it is real and it has fucked up people it is terrible.  A scourge to humanity; China sent this plague to us and are at fault and should be held liable internationally MY WOMB IS BARREN AND I WANT REVENGE



You never look a gift horse in the mouth until after it's said and done. What'd you expect? You actually thought they would develop a cure? It's two major thoughts right now -- depopulation / apocalypse.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Wait for the covid vaccine, it is real and it has fucked up people it is terrible.  A scourge to humanity; China sent this plague to us and are at fault and should be held liable internationally MY WOMB IS BARREN AND I WANT REVENGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You never look a gift horse in the mouth until after it's said and done. What'd you expect? You actually thought they would develop a cure? It's two major thoughts right now -- depopulation / apocalypse.


There are cures in the works shady including preventative/curative medication and preventative vaccines.  There are AV's.  
this isn't going to end humanity.  There are worse viruses out there.  This is fairly terrible but not the end of the world.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> There are cures in the works shady including preventative/curative medication and preventative vaccines.  There are AV's.
> this isn't going to end humanity.  There are worse viruses out there.  This is fairly terrible but not the end of the world.



All this shit smells too Shady.


----------



## Shady's Fox

real quECK...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> All this shit smells too Shady.


The science is real.  There are plasma treatments.  People die or survive the virus - the antibodies are real. 

I am sure I survived covid19.  It was quite terrible.  I never got tested thanks to Trump spending all the $ on the border wall and not public health.  It was like a 104°F fever/


----------



## Shady's Fox

WAIT UNTIL HE FINDS OUT HE CAN EXTRACT PETROL, OIL AND OTHER LIFE ELEMENTS FROM GAS GIANTS

the length of dick in this case mattah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my dick is fossil fuels

let me pump you up to the full line


----------



## Shady's Fox

Now, joke aside..

it doesn't have anything to do with anything else

but if it was by me..






yes

i would C4 everything


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Raw Data HNW Made Out Of An ISO Of Alien Versus Predator 2, by Henry C. Rial
					

1 track album




					wnanetlabel.bandcamp.com
				




Alien vs. Predator 2

as related by Alien


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dicc hard gonna get it wet

yea


----------



## DopeM

Chyea buddy

I broke my holes last night and I think they are seeking refuge in "headache land"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Chyea buddy
> 
> I broke my holes last night and I think they are seeking refuge in "headache land"


Yeah it's so nice when he wants it just as much as I do

it helps we're both guys I guess

PFFFF women

btw I am trying to make a plan: I want to go hiking and this is def awesome but i will be showing up early morning and it's an all day activity because it's like intense

yea


----------



## Captain.Heroin

let me know if you want in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes "headache" means "i need the drugs first"

at least i'm p sure on the days he doesn't want it i could probably sweeten the deal and he would hate being manipulated like that but would love the high/dick


----------



## Shady's Fox

I love Predators for their origins, for their mentality. They get equal to the opponent, like..

If you have a knife, he will have one -- if you don't have one he will not use one.


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> sometimes "headache" means "i need the drugs first"
> 
> at least i'm p sure on the days he doesn't want it i could probably sweeten the deal and he would hate being manipulated like that but would love the high/dick


How long before this love interest explodes ? Have an over/under ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> How long before this love interest explodes ? Have an over/under ?


Probably an in and out iirc

I feel pretty bad right now but I am taking it in stride

and I think I can live with.... well I know I have live with whatever [cringe]

gonna think about all the drugs i don't have and perhaps watch episodes of the simpsons


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think next time I issue a ban it'll be like
> 
> reason:  Not wearing a face mask inside of Bluelight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please social distance at least 6 feet (2 metres) between customers at all times and wear a face mask._


honestly i haven't had a Captain infraction and we all know i deserve 1......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> honestly i haven't had a Captain infraction and we all know i deserve 1......


I prefer infracting idiots in OD posting BDD material in 2010

Them were the days


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nite fuckers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

good great song


----------



## jhjhsdi

What up cunts. I'm on day 3 of getting pissed. Been so drunk the last 2 days proper morning drinking and today woke on my mates sofa n embraced the hangover for about 20 mins before I went shop and got more cider lol I felt so horrible but now I am FRESH AS A DAISY the sun's out the tunes are on and yea, Yolo 
Still can't score any k, that's why I've been so drunk lol


----------



## DopeM

cool story

have you tried walking into your local vet and explaining that as a horse you need your k?


----------



## schizopath

Had to take a photo of our little "band session"


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> let me know if you want in


when are you doing this?

I may be down - but we have some pressing family things to do / see here - although that is out your way 

that is Sunday I believe - oh fuck it's saturday already -- this fucking week flew by - i might be down later - but I can't comit


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Had to take a photo of our little "band session"


sweeeeet

why's the crackhead wearing a headlamp?  get any of those items in the photo in a dumpster dive sesh?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> when are you doing this?
> 
> I may be down - but we have some pressing family things to do / see here - although that is out your way
> 
> that is Sunday I believe - oh fuck it's saturday already -- this fucking week flew by - i might be down later - but I can't comit


not sure

i haven't even checked weather conditions (i've been lazy)

no problem

I know there's like 10,000 things to do here


----------



## DopeM

yea weather supposed to get super hot this weekend iirc
95-106 or somitt


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> sweeeeet
> 
> why's the crackhead wearing a headlamp?  get any of those items in the photo in a dumpster dive sesh?


Not sure what hes wearing but damn was it an good night. Now Im just trying to find some sweet weed.


----------



## DopeM

not a fan of the sour stuff myself - although I've had some solid diesels


glad you had fun

now clean up your place


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> yea weather supposed to get super hot this weekend iirc
> 95-106 or somitt


i have heard this

will get some sleep, be well man


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> honestly i haven't had a Captain infraction and we all know i deserve 1......



You want to avoid those... "modstick" is one of his nicknames for a reason.  He infracts you deeply and repeatedly.  Sometimes he even makes you bleed.


----------



## DopeM

Oh, I have a feeling ghosty knows just what he's asking for.

He's been trying to push those hemorrhoids of his in on his own to no avail for a few years now at least.


----------



## euphoricc

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Surely durly do, just look at that monster Tony Robbins! That 8 foot tall gorilla makes/made bread. Why are trying to be a life coach? If so, start with doing Ted Talks and have somebody like me ghost write a self help book for ya!
> 
> —Wizard of Creek


i am amazing at certain things just curious tho mate. thanks for an answer im a great hustler lol a.t.m i am a used car sales man hell i can sell snake oil to a python ~! ahahahaha 
oo


----------



## euphoricc

I know that it's hard to believe that the people you look to for safety and security are the same people who are causing us so much harm. But I'm not lying and I'm not delusional. I am scared and I am hurting and we are dying. And I really, really need you to believe me. 
THESE COPS ARE KILLING US HERE IN U.S.A.
#BLUEGANG


----------



## DopeM

euphoricc said:


> i am amazing at certain things just curious tho mate. thanks for an answer im a great hustler lol a.t.m i am a used car sales man hell i can sell snake oil to a python ~! ahahahaha
> oo


Just become Joe Verde

He couldnt sell cars either

Now he makes millions telling other people how to do it


----------



## nznity

PERÚ.


----------



## Xorkoth

lolololol


----------



## DopeM

That dude's cardio vascular health must be closer to the end of it's useful economic life than the beginning


----------



## Hylight

to the lake.

i don't think that was coca


----------



## Hylight

but ya neva know.


----------



## Hylight

jose ! do you know se . .


----------



## nznity

Hylight said:


> to the lake.
> 
> i don't think that was coca


no darling, THAT'S HOW REAL COCAINE is supposed to make you look like when you overdo it. hahaha. Those guys right there get better blow  and cheaper than the ppl on wall street.


----------



## DopeM

What do you think it was?  Dudes jaw was gurnin hard


----------



## DopeM

From the look on his face I'd say he's got a couple midgets going to town back there as that was recorded


----------



## jhjhsdi

DopeM said:


> cool story
> 
> have you tried walking into your local vet and explaining that as a horse you need your k?


Unfortunately I'm banned from all the vets now 

I got even cooler storys but I'm too fucked to write them atm/theyre tl:dr material 
Just ran out of drink and I'm out of money now - can't make my mind up to go to my dad's place and drink with him, go to my mums and sleep or stay here at my mates and she's gone to bed. 
Infact that's why I came on BL lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> @BK38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


I think you sayed the "marihuaana" kinda gay and temptating way
Well, doesn't matter my homobro. It's not gay if balls don't touch or if we don't look in the eyes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



italiano endano

su indiano tranquilo


----------



## Jabberwocky

Today is the day me and my fiance have been year together! 
Even after long walks of darkness, she always returns to sleep next to me. 
Uphills are easy for everyone, but we have handled our downhills too. 
Sometimes pretty badly, i have some stuff i need to improve on, but so does she.
We support each other in that. She's a great girl, who supports me, takes care of my needs, cooks for me and keeps me happy. 
She's mine and i'm hers. That's a beatiful thing. 
Her eyes are like stars, blue beatiful stars. Looking at them makes me happy. 
I'm still young and i might not know nothing, but i know that this woman makes me feel amazing and this might be the thing people call love.
Here's picture of our rings. They're not expensive, but the meaning matters - not the price.


----------



## DopeM

jhjhsdi said:


> Unfortunately I'm banned from all the vets now
> 
> I got even cooler storys but I'm too fucked to write them atm/theyre tl:dr material
> Just ran out of drink and I'm out of money now - can't make my mind up to go to my dad's place and drink with him, go to my mums and sleep or stay here at my mates and she's gone to bed.
> Infact that's why I came on BL lol


User handle checks out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Oh, I have a feeling ghosty knows just what he's asking for.
> 
> He's been trying to push those hemorrhoids of his in on his own to no avail for a few years now at least.








and eat them whole grains iirc

btw i think imma avoid beer for... a while because.... it's the motherfucking only thing i have so i might as well give that up and stay on thc for sanity

got my food and am gonna watch the news

apparently Trump wore a facemask probably because melania said no nookie until she sees him wearing a face mask in the news


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_White walls, wood floors._


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_I put colors on the spectrum - i let you assign the worth._


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> _White walls, wood floors._


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hardcore.

I could punch faces to that for sure.

Otherwise i probably woundn't listen to it lol.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Hardcore.
> 
> I could punch faces to that for sure.
> 
> Otherwise i probably woundn't listen to it lol.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> and eat them whole grains iirc
> 
> btw i think imma avoid beer for... a while because.... it's the motherfucking only thing i have so i might as well give that up and stay on thc for sanity
> 
> got my food and am gonna watch the news
> 
> apparently Trump wore a facemask probably because melania said no nookie until she sees him wearing a face mask in the news


You know he hasnt tasted that pussy in ages


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


>



Ghost Dope and Hope?


----------



## Shady's Fox

MR OFFICER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so tired

gonna watch some videos then probably snooze and maybe video games later


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> so tired
> 
> gonna watch some videos then probably snooze and maybe video games later



I bought Until Dawn yesterday. I love it, worth every fuckin $

especially now in this crisis

p.s

rather live 07' CRISIS

CUZ ah

i get into politics...

that's a nada fah shade

nah cuz


RATHER

SPACE

OUT

WITH

MA

WEED


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Ghost Dope and Hope?


Legit


----------



## Hylight

DopeM said:


> What do you think it was?  Dudes jaw was gurnin hard


amphetamine. to stay awake. ?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

is this like the old TTYS v. FUCK YOUR MOM thread?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## jose ribas da silva

Japanese music makes my heart an anime


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Turkish music turns me into sherazade


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Serbian music makes me feel ... I don't know what can represent Serbia, water polo?


----------



## Soso78

jose ribas da silva said:


> Serbian music makes me feel ... I don't know what can represent Serbia, water polo?


Ethnic cleansing I think


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> is this like the old TTYS v. FUCK YOUR MOM thread?


DWE'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dwe did you ever find another girlfriend?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Captain.Heroin said:


> dwe did you ever find another girlfriend?


Nah. After the breakup i had some wild times. I might make a story thread of the aftermath


----------



## Shady's Fox

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Nah. After the breakup i had some wild times. I might make a story thread of the aftermath



u have issues bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Nah. After the breakup i had some wild times. I might make a story thread of the aftermath


Please do. 

Some of us would really appreciate it.  

have a great day dwe, your stories are legendary and I need something entertaining to read


----------



## Captain.Heroin

still waiting on epic DWE stories

that's like the 1 thing that will keep me alive and happy through these trying times


----------



## DopeM

The rez erection of JAMAL

Necromancy onion levels to this shit


----------



## Shady's Fox

Actually speaking about his teeths, you made a good point. It's something like this


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Shady's Fox said:


> u have issues bro


BRRr BRRR HATER ALERt BrrR BBRRR. ALERT THE CLUTCH..

we all have issues man, in some cases some are better and more interesting than yours,

plus i dont know you on here, so your irrelevant.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Captain.Heroin said:


> still waiting on epic DWE stories
> 
> that's like the 1 thing that will keep me alive and happy through these trying times


ill make one later. i wanted to get back into writing anyways, so ima try to make it extra degenerate and vivid.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Goddamn kratom and weed is such a nice combination.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


>


This band has many other gems, after this one.


----------



## Jabberwocky

What's up everyone?
@Shady's Fox Hey, i got some techno songs i want you to rate for me can you do that for me Mister Techno Lord?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> extra degenerate and vivid.


A+, exactly what I like.  That's what I normally do when writing and what I like in reading. 

I'm so excited.  I have something to look forward in the summer other than disease (disease fucking sucks)


----------



## Mysterier

There is a local terror. He calls himself The Fruit Slapper. He was heard telling a Londoner early yesterday evening, "I will slap a watermelon."

Witnesses heard him utter, "I'll do worse," before slithering away into the Thames.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

enraged with self, my body is failing, i am imperfect


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> enraged with self, my body is failing, i am imperfect



I exerted nearly the exact sum total (ignore the tautology) of energy that I did in all of 2019 playing basketball today. I may not move tomorrow at all.

I mean, what was I thinking? I'm not the star of my local basketball club anymore. I'll be 80 soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> I exerted nearly the exact sum total (ignore the tautology) of energy that I did in all of 2019 playing basketball today. I may not move tomorrow at all.
> 
> I mean, what was I thinking? I'm not the star of my local basketball club anymore. I'll be 80 soon.


I know that feel

I went on a 9 hour hike once and the next day I was screaming from the pain

so yeah, I know those feels

You'll get used to the osteoarthritis and shin splints as time goes on


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> You'll get used to the osteoarthritis and shin splints as time goes on



Perhaps they'll be a painful, stark reminder that I'm still here. Until I'm not anymore, and then I won't know what to think.


----------



## Shady's Fox

DrinksWithEvil said:


> BRRr BRRR HATER ALERt BrrR BBRRR. ALERT THE CLUTCH..
> 
> we all have issues man, in some cases some are better and more interesting than yours,
> 
> plus i dont know you on here, so your irrelevant.




br br alert

and he says that we all do and some are more valuable

and he doesn't know me here but he knows me somewhere else

do u doxx bro

?

@Police Detective

THIS IS ASSAULT, OFFICER.

WHATCHA GONNA DO?

more sleep in parkin lots?

do u even think before u speak


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shady pls don't scare DWE away

he is here to tell us the good news!


----------



## Shady's Fox

I hear u in ma head but i don't think

oh no colts banana

no

its ok

u see

am finally free

i don't understand bubble

no not bubble

AIR

am air, i've been trapped in head bubble for so long


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trapped in my head bubble for life


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Trapt - bubblelife.mp3


----------



## DopeM

A dj hep c banger!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hep c dwe for life


----------



## DopeM

i think he beat the charges actually


----------



## schizopath

How much does your irl need to suck when a dream is the highlight of your week (even over drugs)


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> How much does your irl need to suck when a dream is the highlight of your week (even over drugs)



hmm, you do realise that the only reason practically the whole of humanity doesn't kill itself is because of dreams and delusions about their reality and potential future?


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> hmm, you do realise that the only reason practically the whole of humanity doesn't kill itself is because of dreams and delusions about their reality and potential future?


Makes sense. My best friend stopped doing it and got badly suicidal.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

CFC said:


> hmm, you do realise that the only reason practically the whole of humanity doesn't kill itself is because of dreams and delusions about their reality and potential future?



Spot on. Self delusion is an artform & I am an artist.  It's those that don't realizing they're deluding themselves that worry me.


----------



## Mysterier

Here is a presentation of the modern intellectual:

*By Day*: Singularly acts as a purveyor of distinction and intelligence during the day, casting aversions fecklessly.

*Later*: Looks cautiously for an audience of subjects.

*A Little Later*: Smells underarms and cries out into the night like a witless dodo.

*Much Later*: Poops in the shower and stomps it down the drain.


----------



## JackoftheWood

I am now publicly day drinking on a Monday. Truly I am living my best life.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I am sure most of the cunts here are as fucked in the head as me and will take some pleasure in the viewing of this 5 minute production


----------



## Mysterier

I already know everything I need to know. I saw Zeitgeist in 2007.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Guess ima take my last klonopin soon I love you guys. I’ll be back if you want me


----------



## Mysterier

Only if you bring back Barmbrack, speaking of which, where is @PrincessDiz?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> hmm, you do realise that the only reason practically the whole of humanity doesn't kill itself is because of dreams and delusions about their reality and potential future?


I like concrete things like butts and ounces of weed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Last Klonopin*
Down to my last klonopin
And I kinda wanna take it 
I got problems And I Don’t wanna face them
I wonder why the world exist
why do I hate it
everything’s fine again
I just took my last klonopin
I’ve lost all inhibitions
I watch at a distance 
As our love grow cold
My hearts done froze
And my skull looks like a good place
To put a bullet hole


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FF hopefully if you are running out of a medication like that you have a plan to get more? 

Running out of BZD's is not really like, a good thing in my experience.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Boy I forgot how much fun getting crossfaded is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Boy I forgot how much fun getting crossfaded is.


I'm still just a little baked I guess.  Oh good it's only MONDAY I can live with that. 

lockdownwithmycockdownpartII [complains about state govt]


----------



## Fire&Water

JackoftheWood said:


> Goddamn cocaine and heroin is such a nice combination.


Fixed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sigh gonna have to say no to the drugs one more time

and just acquire and eat foods ugh i'm such a plebe


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm such a plebe



Ah! Fellow plebeian. Glorious day for a rain bath.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Ah! Fellow plebeian. Glorious day for a rain bath.


Indeed.


----------



## jhjhsdi

How do you post gifs on here?


----------



## Mysterier

Copy image address, then CTRL+P.


----------



## MsDiz

Mysterier said:


> Only if you bring back Barmbrack, speaking of which, where is @PrincessDiz?


You called?


----------



## Mysterier

PrincessDiz said:


> You called?



Sound the horns! Release the balloons!


----------



## mal3volent

JackoftheWood said:


> I am now publicly day drinking on a Monday. Truly I am living my best life.



let the liquor do the thinking bobandy


----------



## MsDiz

Mysterier said:


> Sound the horns! Release the balloons!


Indeed! Work work work these days!!!! Boooo hissssss! I’m seriously going out this weekend. I’m gonna dance all my responsibilities away!!


----------



## Mysterier

PrincessDiz said:


> Indeed! Work work work these days!!!! Boooo hissssss! I’m seriously going out this weekend. I’m gonna dance all my responsibilities away!!



Gallop into a wooded glen. :D


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jhjhsdi

Mysterier said:


> Copy image address, then CTRL+P.


What about on an android phone? (using Chrome)


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I'm listing to fear demo 



I couldn't stop laughing i thoughy  it was waiting for the guest


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

having a few bad flashbacks and it's making me sad
physical health still bad
i am going to be ok


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> having a few bad flashbacks and it's making me sad
> physical health still bad
> i am going to be ok


You’re going to be ok! Promise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re going to be ok! Promise ❤


Keep telling myself this.  

Can't help but feel terrible....






Maybe I'll have a good old fashioned binge and watch BUFFY


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Keep telling myself this.
> 
> Can't help but feel terrible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have a good old fashioned binge and watch BUFFY


Keep telling yourself it! When you’re feeling terrible turn that feeling around. Stop it and take your thoughts to something positive. 
Distraction is good and Buffy is a fav of mine also! You’ll get there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sleeping through sickness helps.  

Still feel sick.  

Am afraid this won't go away so easily NEED MEDS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Princess is the best

Giving me hope when I have none






I remember singing this to my ex

I miss him a lot


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sleeping through sickness helps.
> 
> Still feel sick.
> 
> Am afraid this won't go away so easily NEED MEDS


Sleeping helps, distraction helps. You’ll get there. 

You’re always giving others hope Capt! Believe in yourself too!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I miss him a lot








But I do know one thing though
Bitches they come, they go
Saturday through Sunday Monday
Monday through Sunday yo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i did not need to hear that but thx shady

i think i got into the mind of him and i am sick now but i can deal w/ the sickness

love is dead to me and i am in love with death which is why i keep chasing the hanging coffin






Almost completely torn out of my heart
like a hanging chad


----------



## Coxenormous

Got drunk as fuck last night     Didn't get it all on video,at least the start of my stooper 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3432878800057495


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous found a Girly Girl... We share beliefs & she's a cutie. Hopefully she can keep me in order. But she's Pagan like me YAY! She's driving to visit me Thursday - The following Monday. This will be fun!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Please be careful sir. John Bonham killed himself doing exactly that exact same exercise! I miss him a lot
> 
> 
> 
> For you young witch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


This song fits my mood. RIght on Wizard


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bonham killed himself?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Coxenormous

I will be on my toes with her, but she is def wife material for me. It's all I could ask for. I know a lot of protection in case things do go south, I had another Ex try to be sneaky. I over came that non sense. I'm officially built ford tough! lol


----------



## Coxenormous

LOL... This is some shit i'd do if I didn't wanna talk to someone hahaha


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> FF hopefully if you are running out of a medication like that you have a plan to get more?
> 
> Running out of BZD's is not really like, a good thing in my experience.


They give me 5 2mg a month. I usually run through them that week but I saved one for music making opportunities they make it less inhibited and more natural to me. That being said I gotta do a little grooming to this doctor and a couple of “failed medications” or to many side effects.. and that klonopin is the only thing that helps that


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Mmm... benzos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty af



I remember you took adderall too. Are you prescribed it? What's your DOC?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Didn't help me understand anything but have fun


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Stims make me shit before and after too.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> Stims make me shit before and after too.


it's like a strange paradox


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm in rehab. 2 days in. At least there is no gipsies who caused me to get kicked out last time because of fighting. Fucking subhumans.


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Stims make me shit before and after too.


Yeah sometimes even leads to shit cramps, now those suck balls


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Adderall tomorrow @madness00! Buckle up kids, I will type and type and type and type!
> 
> Luv u all!
> 
> —Wizard


I miss my addy’s used to get 30mg XR capsules, got busted giving them away at a party lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Perfect song descricting addicton.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I'm gonna rip a new ass in the next mf that comes over uninvited/unannounced. WTF is wrong with the mindless masses? Do they not know that I am not friendly?
FUCK OFF sumbitches fore i fuck you off.
Love


----------



## Coxenormous

PtahTek said:


> I'm gonna rip a new ass in the next mf that comes over uninvited/unannounced. WTF is wrong with the mindless masses? Do they not know that I am not friendly?
> FUCK OFF sumbitches fore i fuck you off.
> Love


----------



## Mysterier

PtahTek said:


> fore i fuck you off.


----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jhjhsdi

Shady's Fox said:


> But I do know one thing though
> Bitches they come, they go
> Saturday through Sunday Monday
> Monday through Sunday yo



I love this tune with a nicely tuned subwoofer on loud as fuck, or decent bass headphones  he was a massive part of my growing up/school years. Although tbh apart from this song and a few select others, I only have true love for the Marshall Mathers and slim Shady LPs. Still play alot of those songs whenever I am feeling like hip hop. Criminal, I'm back, I'm shady, drug ballad etc, absolute classics now. Not a big fan of his newer stuff. Every album since those only seemed to have 1 or 2 good tracks hidden amongst bullshit.


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> I love this tune with a nicely tuned subwoofer on loud as fuck, or decent bass headphones  he was a massive part of my growing up/school years. Although tbh apart from this song and a few select others, I only have true love for the Marshall Mathers and slim Shady LPs. Still play alot of those songs whenever I am feeling like hip hop. Criminal, I'm back, I'm shady, drug ballad etc, absolute classics now. Not a big fan of his newer stuff. Every album since those only seemed to have 1 or 2 good tracks hidden amongst bullshit.


He’s a little under rated, but check this out


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> He’s a little under rated, but check this out


Bit too 'new skool' for me bro. Not bad though but be better if I was on drugs or drunk haha
If I'm going to choose to listen to someone talk about doing or selling drugs it'll normally be casisdead or big H (although they are more grime than hip hop)


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Bit too 'new skool' for me bro. Not bad though but be better if I was on drugs or drunk haha
> If I'm going to choose to listen to someone talk about doing or selling drugs it'll normally be casisdead or big H (although they are more grime than hip hop)


Yeah that’s Rap Now a days. It just gets more and more violent, but Humans like that shit so it is what it is lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Driving down the road banking trap rap about selling drugs and killing people


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I am prescribed clonazepam 1mg per day.
> 
> Seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited about the adderall day tomorrow... hold on... I gotta shit!
> 
> —Wizard


How would you best go about talking to doctor for amount increase I got 2mg but I only get 5.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Human Torch 1-3 was perfection


----------



## Coxenormous

I wonder if it’s possible to get subs soo powerful you blow the trunk off your car... I have an idea


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Driving down the road banking trap rap about selling drugs and killing people


Play some zillakami and kill someone for real


----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> Play some zillakami and kill someone for real


Or Bodies by Drowning Pool


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I wonder if it’s possible to get subs soo powerful you blow the trunk off your car... I have an idea


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Or Bodies by Drowning Pool


Yeah bodies was that jam back in the day.  King 810 is fire too bro


----------



## Coxenormous

Y


FuneralFather said:


> Yeah bodies was that jam back in the day.  King 810 is fire too bro


i already know


----------



## Coxenormous

Try 


FuneralFather said:


> Yeah bodies was that jam back in the day.  King 810 is fire too bro


Try this lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> They give me 5 2mg a month. I usually run through them that week but I saved one for music making opportunities they make it less inhibited and more natural to me. That being said I gotta do a little grooming to this doctor and a couple of “failed medications” or to many side effects.. and that klonopin is the only thing that helps that


... FIVE?  

And we wonder why we have a high death rate from covid19 THE DOCTORS DO NOT CARE ABOUT OUR SUFFERING.  

Oh my god.  FIVE.  

I think of medicine like food.  Starving can be detrimental to health - but you can easily not overeat and stockpile extra food for next month... omg.  FIVE?  

FIVE?!  

That's so smart I hope they demand to see you each month too and eventually all that face to face patient time = covid because they're trying to prevent someone from having ONE EXTRA PILL what the FUCK??

So gross.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> I wonder if it’s possible to get subs soo powerful you blow the trunk off your car... I have an idea


I had humongous 3000w+ setup in the back when I was a little racer kid, 2 x 1000w JL audio subs and 2 x 500w 8x10s in the shelf, powered by 3 amps, plus front door speakers running from the headunit too, had to take the back seats out my Ford escort to fit the sub enclosure in  had it facing forward, was like massage chairs in the front seats. So loud lol. Might have a Pic somewhere. 

From the outside of the car it sounded terrible when the windows were up because the boot used to rattle like fuck. Almost like it would pop off on a big drop. Those were my dubstep/dnb days. I wanted sound deadening mats but never got round/couldn't afford lol. 
Used to set car alarms off just driving past. Sometimes we'd drive into underground car parks just to do a lap and see how many alarms went off  little cunts - although it could have been down to the ridiculously loud exhaust. Surprisingly enough I ended up with an anti social behavioral order and a section 59


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> I had humongous 3000w+ setup in the back when I was a little racer kid, 2 x 1000w JL audio subs and 2 x 500w 8x10s in the shelf, powered by 3 amps, plus front door speakers running from the headunit too, had to take the back seats out my Ford escort to fit the sub enclosure in  had it facing forward, was like massage chairs in the front seats. So loud lol. Might have a Pic somewhere.
> 
> From the outside of the car it sounded terrible when the windows were up because the boot used to rattle like fuck. Almost like it would pop off on a big drop. Those were my dubstep/dnb days. I wanted sound deadening mats but never got round/couldn't afford lol.
> Used to set car alarms off just driving past. Sometimes we'd drive into underground car parks just to do a lap and see how many alarms went off  little cunts - although it could have been down to the ridiculously loud exhaust. Surprisingly enough I ended up with an anti social behavioral order and a section 59


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I had humongous 3000w+ setup in the back when I was a little racer kid, 2 x 1000w JL audio subs and 2 x 500w 8x10s in the shelf, powered by 3 amps, plus front door speakers running from the headunit too, had to take the back seats out my Ford escort to fit the sub enclosure in  had it facing forward, was like massage chairs in the front seats. So loud lol. Might have a Pic somewhere.
> 
> From the outside of the car it sounded terrible when the windows were up because the boot used to rattle like fuck. Almost like it would pop off on a big drop. Those were my dubstep/dnb days. I wanted sound deadening mats but never got round/couldn't afford lol.
> Used to set car alarms off just driving past. Sometimes we'd drive into underground car parks just to do a lap and see how many alarms went off  little cunts - although it could have been down to the ridiculously loud exhaust. Surprisingly enough I ended up with an anti social behavioral order and a section 59


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw in before I break a bone and they give me a single opiate pill

I would probably force feed it to the doctor with my DICK

I'm so mad, who the fuck prescribes FIVE pills bitch anxiety medicine is not like a Z-pak and then your infection is gone ANXIETY IS REAL omg


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


>


 Don't _think_ I have any kids pal but my cock is pretty big so you could well be one of mine. I don't use condoms 



Captain.Heroin said:


> I would probably force feed it to the doctor with my DICK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I think my body is finally HEALING

I wanted to throw my body into the pyre

crying and hating every moment I didn't have with him  1 love gone but not forgotten 

and my guy hittin me up horny for the D and I'm like UGH I'M SICC

I don't think I've cum in a few days so it'll be like intense when i do get to omg....


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


>



For whoever wanna I.D

I think


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Don't _think_ I have any kids pal but my cock is pretty big so you could well be one of mine. I don't use condoms


I don't either Saturday Night Raw if you catch my drift


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yall better HOPE she ain't lyin if she says she's on the pill

no way i'm having kids 

I am so close to being healed omg I did not take care of my body the way I should have I AM PAYING THE CONSEQUENCES [this is all my fault]


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> yall better HOPE she ain't lyin if she says she's on the pill
> 
> no way i'm having kids
> 
> I am so close to being healed omg I did not take care of my body the way I should have I AM PAYING THE CONSEQUENCES [this is all my fault]


Practice that pull out game... Even tho it feels wonderful to bust inside, you gotta make sacrifices


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Practice that pull out game... Even tho it feels wonderful to bust inside, you gotta make sacrifices


Precum can get a girl pregnant I don't think you are doinitrite

i need to bust inside so bad


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> Precum can get a girl pregnant I don't think you are doinitrite
> 
> i need to bust inside so bad


Well I haven't gotten anyone pregnant yet & i'm out there lol. I understand I will one day, that's the girl I secretly bust my seeds in and see which child makes it to the uterus first. On your mark! Get set! Go! *Orgasms*


----------



## Coxenormous

@Captain.Heroin Feel good about yourself because out of all those seeds racing to the finish... You came first


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> @Captain.Heroin Feel good about yourself because out of all those seeds racing to the finish... You came first


I make him cum first ... I'm pretty good lol

am gonna need to eat soon


----------



## BK38

Bluelight, I'm not dead, just been busy hanging out with my buddy from Ams n getting super baked all day. Did 6 hrs of Kayaking today, was good and reminded me that I need to get back in shape and get to boning again. I shall return soon enough.


----------



## Coxenormous

I really fuck with this....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> 6 hrs of Kayaking today


that's sick

i need to gtfo more

this latest illness is killing my soul and I'm hanging in there, baby, because I've got THC and

... that's hot!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Daniel Lewis Lee: US executes first federal prisoner in 17 years
					

Triple murderer Daniel Lewis Lee is executed following a US Supreme Court ruling.



					www.bbc.com
				




sure give all the good IV barbs to an inmate, that's America for you






at least I have THC.... at least I can dab... and I have a little pot to smoke

it will be OK...


it'll be ok...

you're gonna be oK...

I'm gona be ok

*he killed a family of 3 and dumped their bodies in a lake*

my medicine cabinet is barren and *I want revenge*

meanwhile we're going without sufficient bzd's/opiates due to DEA regulations

I hate this country and I WANT OUT



> The execution of Lee - and the four others that were delayed - were all set to use an injection containing the drug pentobarbital.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and they're all like "lol we have a vaccine but we have to make sure it's safe for old people"

NO YOU DO NOT

save some of us from getting covid -> less spread to them
oh my GOD

the hydroxychloroquine ppl had one thing right that it should be up to you and your doctor to enlist in what medicine/treatments you should elect for

"safe for old ppl" are you serious

what communist bullshit is that

communist medicine in America NO BENZOS FOR YOU NO OPIATES FOR YOU omfg soup nazi to the extreme

*pls don't mind me i am not drinking and am quite unhappy w/ this world i live in*


----------



## Shady's Fox

who iz this coxmorus dude

dude on a whole new layer of reality

he thinks we're interested in his fb videos and musci

and what not

beside that the way he behaves

too much stupidity in the world

agree with papi chulo shade

shade


----------



## jhjhsdi

1st of all I'm going to pre apologize to the ladies here. Please don't get offended it's just male banter. If any of this offends you (or you to hear more ) inbox me.

Also pre apologizing for long post lol




Coxenormous said:


> Practice that pull out game... Even tho it feels wonderful to bust inside, you gotta make sacrifices


Yeah that's it. Cumming inside is nice if you know the girl has legit birth control, fuck the pill I don't trust it, if I can see the patch, feel the implant, or my sausage can touch the coil, she can get filled up, otherwise, nah.
Either pull out n spray all over the ass/tits or politely.. Uhh... 'ask'.. "I'M GONA CUM FUCK I'M GONA CUM - LET ME GO IN YOUR MOUTH" if you get a no I always give it "FACE?" if that's a no then just spray on the tits or stomach if your shot isn't strong enough to reach the tits. I've hit girls in the face/hair before from pulling out from missionary lol PRESSURE HOSE 
If they don't swallow you shout "OI! THAT COULD HAVE BEEN A GOOD KID!" - really confuses them 
(just giving my son some advice)
Also you can cum into your hand and sling it in her face (the spiderman)

@Captain.Heroin as for pre cum I normally indulge in some light foreplay aka brutal deepthroat first and get them to lick the tip before I go the pussy (if they're too shit to make me buss in the throat)
This doesn't mean that some more won't appear when fucking but it does reduce the chances a bit in theory.

If course if you are even 0.1% paranoid u may have got her up the duff you can carry around the morning after pill and grind a couple into her OJ or beans (chilli sauce and black pepper hides all as does HP) when you as the gentleman we all are make her breakfast in bed the next morning.
Or hammer her full of high strength narcotics. Ketamine, cocaine, opiates, benzos. Oh yeah and alcohol helps. Strong alcohol.

I've been caught 3 times, took 2 of them to the abortion clinic (lol ''you make em we scrape em - no fetus can defeat us") they both wanted to keep I said naaa fuck that, another most recent time it happened by accident and I did really like her at the time so didn't force her to get rid but we did and had been doing alot of drugs and she very early miscarried. Everything happens for a reason as we are not together anymore and I know she would have stopped me seeing it and stung me for child support. And I didn't want it. We were using contraception (no pill or condom) but they're all only 99% or something effective...we were the 1% that night.

I almost feel like I shared too much there, eh, fuck it 


Edit: we have a saying here in the UK not sure if it's said anywhere else
"UP THE BUM-BUM NO BABIES LADIES!" 
thought that was worth adding


----------



## jhjhsdi

Shady's Fox said:


> who iz this coxmorus dude
> 
> dude on a whole new layer of reality
> 
> he thinks we're interested in his fb videos and musci
> 
> and what not
> 
> beside that the way he behaves
> 
> too much stupidity in the world
> 
> agree with papi chulo shade
> 
> shade


Reign it in that's my kid, apparently 

And that wasn't a fb video it's off YouTube, and CH posted it not my well endowed bastard child.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Erich Generic


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am highly suspicious of anyone who knew me in active addiction that tries to reach me out nowadays... terrible taste in friends


----------



## Hylight

five refills !  da fuk ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

getting hot and bothered, still sick

gonna have to socially distance for a little longer

sadness mounting


----------



## Hylight

drowning in the creek laughing lool


----------



## Hylight

its just jiz ffs its not the plague. right ?


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I H8 ppl!
> 
> bukkkkkkkkkkkkake!!! Jizz, jizz jizz, bitches (on your face, woman/man) !!!
> 
> plz!!!
> 
> Sm1 fk wth me! RdEEE! or not
> 
> fk u,
> 
> —Creek


that was awesome _hilarious _!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This whole page is pretty good read.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Really it's not bad especially if you're high.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Really it's not bad especially if you're high.


it helps when you are social distanced to the max and are lonely af 

at least I have THC...


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> who iz this coxmorus dude
> 
> dude on a whole new layer of reality
> 
> he thinks we're interested in his fb videos and musci
> 
> and what not
> 
> beside that the way he behaves
> 
> too much stupidity in the world
> 
> agree with papi chulo shade
> 
> shade


Can I have fries with that, cause I can see you like them extra salty jeez man, Lighten up


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Reign it in that's my kid, apparently
> 
> And that wasn't a fb video it's off YouTube, and CH posted it not my well endowed bastard child.


It's ok Jesus was a Bastard too look what he accomplished :D


----------



## Coxenormous

Shout out to my homie @Shady's Fox


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

weed is good

i need to roll and smoke , just had a dab it's never enough to deal w/ my day

one day things will start going my way just a little more


----------



## Coxenormous

My life in a nutshell, I got my broskis. Then people who don't like me for literally no reason at all. I dunno   I try to spread the good vibes & I get a long with just about anyone I socialize with. I was never the one to really start shit with anyone.... I'm as chill as chill gets & incredibly smart lol from what I've been told. No I don't know everything, but I know quite a bit. I pay attention and take mental notes on everything I see or read


----------



## Coxenormous

In conclusion I have a big heart even if you are out to get me. I still care somewhat about your goofy asses, just don't quite understand where that negative energy is manifested from. The world will never know lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life is gonna blow soon probably 

apparently covid antibodies last only a few months

prolly will get sick a 5th time


----------



## 6am-64-14m

FTW! It is such a small part of it all that all the BS is just that... _bull shit_.
Waiting for the hammer to fall ....................................................................

I got this, mf. Just let me study on it for a second.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> prolly will get sick a 5th time


Any know underlying issues, cap?
Love always, bro.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


> Can I have fries with that, cause I can see you like them extra salty jeez man, Lighten up



he

see

yo

hahaaaaaa

is so unfunny that is funny

jinx.. calm down its ok


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Shady's Fox

warlock and ghouls..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Any know underlying issues, cap?
> Love always, bro.


yes

which is why i felt like i was gonna die the first time and still did not want any help fuck a ventilator do not want

i'll take slowly drowning/suffocating to death

it's not like they'll give you meds i'm sure these ppl are sick i hate the doctors here i hate the system here it's a joke


----------



## Shady's Fox

BETWEEN MY EYES AND A GLASS


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> ... FIVE?
> 
> And we wonder why we have a high death rate from covid19 THE DOCTORS DO NOT CARE ABOUT OUR SUFFERING.
> 
> Oh my god.  FIVE.
> 
> I think of medicine like food.  Starving can be detrimental to health - but you can easily not overeat and stockpile extra food for next month... omg.  FIVE?
> 
> FIVE?!
> 
> That's so smart I hope they demand to see you each month too and eventually all that face to face patient time = covid because they're trying to prevent someone from having ONE EXTRA PILL what the FUCK??
> 
> So gross.



If you are prescribed them for panic attacks, rather than daily use, 5 might be plenty.   A lot of people are prescribed xanax not for daily use, but for interrupting panic attacks.



Captain.Heroin said:


> life is gonna blow soon probably
> 
> apparently covid antibodies last only a few months
> 
> prolly will get sick a 5th time



From what I understand, that is false.  It came from when in Korea they were testing people after they got better and found some tested positive, but it was later determined it was a false positive... something about the type of testing not being very good.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> From what I understand, that is false.  It came from when in Korea they were testing people after they got better and found some tested positive, but it was later determined it was a false positive... something about the type of testing not being very good.


----------



## Shady's Fox

my fix

to seal you up

and then lock you in a closet to drop you on stairs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> From what I understand, that is false.  It came from when in Korea they were testing people after they got better and found some tested positive, but it was later determined it was a false positive... something about the type of testing not being very good.


People in US are getting re-infected, have been watching news.  

new UK study indicates antibodies only last a few months


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> People in US are getting re-infected, have been watching news.
> 
> new UK study indicates antibodies only last a few months



Those who got tested, were infected. As usual, first world problems.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Yo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yo


hey lady how are you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Dude is splashing around in my neck of the woods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna fuck him in the butt! But only with Mother’s permission.
> 
> —The fucking Creek


Just wait till Donny J. and Michael get the covid-19

and keep getting it every few months until this goes away

or they stay healthy, lose their place on the stage, go home to their bunkers

they are not immune from this


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm good @Captain.Heroin 
How is everyone tonight?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hey Wizard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm good @Captain.Heroin
> How is everyone tonight?


got my dick wet so i'm happy

DWE CAME BACK TO US


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hilello my Lady!
> 
> How are you babe?
> 
> —Wizard


Not too shabby! Well, my husband and I are fairly certain but not yet confirmed case of the coronavirus. I'm feeling okay at the moment.

How are you? How is your house situation going?

I tend to disappear when things in my life are going better, I get really wrapped up in what I'm doing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I want to hunt and KILL endangered species, like DJTJ and Eric Trump. Trust me, the will have a blast on my ‘dream Hunt’!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody pissed off yet... I have more for these assholes!
> 
> Like a poison, I take my time!
> 
> —Creek


seeing the animal is makin me sad bro


you know i feel the same way but omg

my feels

  

i would never go game hunting for endangered species what a small dick move


----------



## Shady's Fox

@LadyAlkaline 

yo little one, been good lately?


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know am their daddy..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I broke my leg last week. I got prescribed oxycodone and adderall. I’m just fine. Wharre have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Creek


Damn Wizard, did you break your foot off in someone's ass, or did you get drunk and fall off the boat?  Sucks about your leg man. I've been doing the supermom and auntie thing. My husband and I celebrated our 5th anniversary on the 10th. We had a romantic fried chicken dinner together after all of the kids went to bed 

I'm n


Shady's Fox said:


> @LadyAlkaline
> 
> yo little one, been good lately?


Hey Shady
Yeah I've been alright. How are you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

drinkin'

gave up

got my dick wet i guess i will live


----------



## Coxenormous

I just got laid, life is good yah know    :D


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It was a little bit of both. Now my adult grls have to fetch for me
> 
> Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Natty Daddy!


----------



## Coxenormous

Found an old ass picture of my family


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

I got one energy drink. Feels like Im doing drugs iirc.


----------



## schizopath

I have come a full circle. Wanna stab myself again


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I think this shit is declassified now


I have some stuff on the Chinese I "think" is declassified now too.  Maybe another time lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Don't do drugs people....


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is better for Suicide?
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


You dont need to suicide when you have music like this iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

I only use the shit because they took my adderall away from after a life time of using it. I don’t use it to get high or fun... it treats my symptoms


----------



## schizopath

I just like to get high. Like a lot.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> I just like to get high. Like a lot.


Don’t get me wrong I get high, but not on that. Alls it really does to me is keep me awake anymore. I don’t get that euphoric feeling or anything from it anymore. I was prescribed adderall since I was 6 till early 20s... I have a tolerance to amphetamines period lol


----------



## Coxenormous

I know Meth is stronger than adderall, but it’s also the same damn thing lol


----------



## Coxenormous

1 bowl as seen in the video will last me all day. I wake up do a doseage and go on with my day


----------



## Coxenormous

ADHD/Schizophrenia is my diagnosis


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Schizophrenia


For me it seems to be only delusional disorder (atleast mostly)


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> For me it seems to be only delusional disorder (atleast mostly)


When they took me off addy I went batshit dude went into bad psychosis. Made me attempt suicide at one point in time, but it’s like I snapped out of it. That’s why I try to explain to people the brain can be healed.


----------



## Coxenormous

I even got caught walking with a gasoline can to my ex’s house. I was going to burn her shit down


----------



## Coxenormous

Meth literally saved me from a prison sentence. Ik it sounds funny, but something so illegal saved me from doing something really bad


----------



## Coxenormous

I didn’t know what to call the psychosis so I blamed witchcraft and pointed fingures at my Ex lol she did practice it tho. I’ll never know


----------



## Coxenormous

She did do something fucked up tho, thats another reason I did what I did to her property, but atleast it wasn’t fire


----------



## schizopath

Before I started antipsychotics I had more or less constant psychosis which just changed in its intensity. Oh wait I still do, but nowadays its something that I can look at objectively.


----------



## schizopath

Unless Im very stressed out

BAN STRESS 2020


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> dreams and delusions about their reality and potential future?






Delusions keep me going
Illusions keep me hoping


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> Before I started antipsychotics I had more or less constant psychosis which just changed in its intensity. Oh wait I still do, but nowadays its something that I can look at objectively.



sounds shitty mate 

i've never had psychosis. tho perma depression is arguably a kind of psychosis i guess


----------



## schizopath

After having it for years, I can deal with it quite well. I got it pretty well together and have had luck with my life so its not even really bad.

I feel you on the depression part. I always had it but just masked it and shit.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Before I started antipsychotics I had more or less constant psychosis which just changed in its intensity. Oh wait I still do, but nowadays its something that I can look at objectively.


Sorry was reading something lol, but yeah you can't fully get rid of psychosis, but you can kinda learn to control/handle it.


----------



## Coxenormous

I just smoked a kush bowl on top of the other shit, I'm feeling really spiffy right now


----------



## Coxenormous

Weed & Meth is a great mixture for me. Weed adds the missing euphoric effect that I can't seem to get by Meth by itself :/


----------



## Coxenormous

You know you're feeling great when you start nodding your head to music as if you feel it in your soul lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

I remember when I said this is gonna be the summer of em all. Now half of it is already gone and I cant remember 98% of this summer. Iirc


----------



## MrsGamp

actually there is my daughter, without whom I wouldn't even HAVE a Spotify playlist (she gave me her old phone which comes equipped with access to Spotify "premium"
...but I hardly ever see her. supposedly she is coming on Friday...
in other news had really DUD sex last Friday, and am trying to write a "marketable" Internet horror novel, using tips gleaned from a book call Write a Marketable Internet Novel in 30 Days...
just thinkin' aloud on duh train..
as a sidenote, someone really needs to do a punk cover of "Rasputin" by Boney M...


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## schizopath

Ive had enough of reality shaming. I just refreshed my health bar by eating a banana.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Ive had enough of reality shaming. I just refreshed my health bar by eating a banana.


Before long hes back to "the deeper meaning". Fuck I hate negative symptoms, I want em positive symptoms.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Stay away from Meth dude. It has an uncanny way of turning you into this, in no time at all!
> I’m not blowing smoke (Meth) up ur ass either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know this!
> 
> —Wizard


Meth does do that if you do it on a frequent basis for a looong time, I've done it for 2 years now & my appearance is fine, I take very good care of myself tho... you got to lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s beautiful, almost GAY in a way! Luv it?
> 
> Thankx
> 
> —Wizard


It's my fav video of Juice World.

Love it or leave it.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is all you need to know about this movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Creek


I've seen that movie like 5 times. Leo is my little brothers Favorite actor


----------



## Coxenormous

Found this on a Rap/Hip hop playlist.... I like it


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should try Tourette syndrome? It’s a blast dude!
> 
> —Wizard


Lets make a trade. You can have my schizophrenia for tourettes. I ll also throw my mild autism just for you! ONE TIME OFFER!


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Lets make a trade. You can have my schizophrenia for tourettes. I ll also throw my mild autism just for you! ONE TIME OFFER!


BUT WAIT THERES MORE! IF YOU ORDER NOW WE'LL THROW IN A SECOND SCHIZOPHRENIA FOR FREE! THATS RIGHT! FREE!


----------



## schizopath

Lifetime amount of existential depression also quaranteed.

Heres an actual opinion from the person having it

"Ive never felt so bored and even the drugs dont help"


----------



## Coxenormous

Oh my


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I get it. I love seeing him mauled over and over again


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I suffer from all those things (plus not being able to control my body) it’s called a syndrome for a reason, it’s beautiful in it’s way. People with Tourette’s are often described as being the missing link between God and us lowly humans. This is fact from my experience, and what makes me a wizard. Everyone that is my friend knows this. I prove it over and over again, until there is no doubt in their minds that I am anything less.
> 
> I wouldn’t wish Tourette’s on my worst enemy. Fuck that shit dude!
> 
> —Wizard


Same with Schizophrenia. I believe in the same concept & that people who suffer... Their minds are more intact with the spiritual realm or God. Even tho I do have psychosis I do aa wonderful job hideing the fact, I have witnessd some bizzare almostt unbelievable events in my life


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


I listened to this in 6th grade and so


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> "Ive never felt so bored and even the drugs dont help"



Yeah i feel this.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Look up Sunflower syndrome. Try those pants on for size!
> 
> *Sunflower syndrome* is a rare, epileptic disorder characterized by highly stereotyped seizures. During these seizures, individuals with *Sunflower syndrome*turn toward a bright light while simultaneously waving one hand in front of their eyes. This unique behavior is coupled with abrupt lapses in consciousness.
> 
> —Wizard


Lol! 

People who have sunflower syndrome don’t turn towards a bright light and then start waving!  I have worked with lots of people with epilepsy, not this specific form but I have learnt about it. It’s usually kids affected, mainly girls in fact. It’s photosensitive epilepsy, so if they looked at a bright light and waved their hand over their eyes they could effectively trigger their own seizure by creating a flickering pattern. Seizures are usually absence or myoclonic type. It is caused specifically by looking at a bright light, the kids aren’t doing it on purpose.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, it feels like all that life has to offer has already been felt. Where to go now? Im so good at counting days, like ffs.


----------



## Coxenormous

The reason I like my music soo heavy is because it's how I channel anger and negativity out of my body


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

New experiences i guess.

Meet new people.

Eat new food!


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Yeah, it feels like all that life has to offer has already been felt. Where to go now? Im so good at counting days, like ffs.


And then people say "Id do anything to be 25 again", what they really mean is that its only downhill from this point.


----------



## Coxenormous

Idk what the hell that last song I posted was. I liked the instruments but the dude moaning and groaning was annoying
this is better....


----------



## MrsGamp

W


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Stay away from Meth dude. It has an uncanny way of turning you into this, in no time at all!
> I’m not blowing smoke (Meth) up ur ass either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know this!
> 
> —Wizard


wow is that you? If so, very brave!
Although the "after meth" pic ain't hugely flattering, you or whoever it is still looks okay...just in need of sleep, feeds, and to not be pulling peculiar face when being photographed...


----------



## schizopath

When feeling down, just listen to some Crystal Castles tunes








Start a collection of brine 
because all you do is cry 
Wood ticks whisper to console you


----------



## MrsGamp

I have just half killed myself trying to BLU TAC fake vinyl wood onto bare concrete floor cos I thought it would look nicer for daughter....actually it was going surprisingly well until i ran outta fake wood floor segments ..so only half the floor is done and it looks even more insane than when it was all concrete..


----------



## MrsGamp

schizopath said:


> When feeling down, just listen to some Crystal Castles tunes


I have been listening to Jethro Tull...the  same song .."Living in the Past"...plus Boney M and,,repeatedly "Magical Mystery Tour" - just the song . Amazing how creepy that song is.


----------



## MsDiz

MrsGamp said:


> I have just half killed myself trying to BLU TAC fake vinyl wood onto bare concrete floor cos I thought it would look nicer for daughter....actually it was going surprisingly well until i ran outta fake wood floor segments ..so only half the floor is done and it looks even more insane than when it was all concrete..


People pay a lot of money now to have polished concrete flooring these days.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Now you know_.


----------



## MrsGamp

PrincessDiz said:


> People pay a lot of money now to have polished concrete flooring these days.


Yeah but mine is just seedy, and accrues so much dust and sand that even my bed is full of crunchy bits...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> People pay a lot of money now to have polished concrete flooring these days.


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


>


Wait NVM I’m thinking of Waxed floors  silly me


----------



## w01fg4ng

Vinyl isn't water proof.  Check yourself  @MrsGamp 

This song brings me back to a time when depression was as simple as a southern draw.









*the abyss is eternal*


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> _Now you know_.


*I became insane, with long intervals of horrible sanity*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


Classic


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Classic


He supposedly fell like 3 stories dude lmao, ouch! Or RIP


----------



## Coxenormous

Oh god


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


>



That's pretty terrible. Think it's probably best to have a tripsitter if you're going to do such a brief acting and strong psychedelic. At the very least, maybe in a park with grass or something so you don't fuck up too hard.


----------



## schizopath

"Americans, when the trees start talking Vietnamese"
"Russians when the snow starts talking Finnish"
"Finnish when the neighbor starts talking"


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> That's pretty terrible. Think it's probably best to have a tripsitter if you're going to do such a brief acting and strong psychedelic. At the very least, maybe in a park with grass or something so you don't fuck up too hard.


My first time on salvia was on the 9th floor of a high riser.  Serious gansta shit.



Check out this poser on the second floor calling high riser.


----------



## Coxenormous

w01fg4ng said:


> My first time on salvia was on the 9th floor of a high riser.  Serious gansta shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this poser on the second floor calling high riser.


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


I showed this to my brother a few weeks ago. Propably the best scene in cinema.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> That's pretty terrible. Think it's probably best to have a tripsitter if you're going to do such a brief acting and strong psychedelic. At the very least, maybe in a park with grass or something so you don't fuck up too hard.


You’re alive! How was your time with your friend?!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Coxenormous said:


>


Remember when youtube was filled with salvia trips and comments about it being fake and gay?

It's funny how fast that got outdated.


----------



## MrsGamp

madness00 said:


> _Now you know_.


Dunno if,you are quoting Jean Rhys or not?
"I don't want no tarts here,


w01fg4ng said:


> Vinyl isn't water proof.  Check yourself  @MrsGamp
> 
> This song brings me back to a time when depression was as simple as a southern draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the abyss is eternal*


DW is not intended as long term "solution". Plan was to make place look civilised for just a few hoir


Coxenormous said:


> He supposedly fell like 3 stories dude lmao, ouch! Or RIP


i feel from 4th floor balcony on August 1 last year - had to get away from ex who was bashing me ... fell about 50 feet.


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> Dunno if,you are quoting Jean Rhys or not?
> "I don't want no tarts here,
> 
> DW is not intended as long term "solution". Plan was to make place look civilised for just a few hoir
> 
> i feel from 4th floor balcony on August 1 last year - had to get away from ex who was bashing me ... fell about 50 feet.


Would be dead or paraplegic probably, except I fell through a tree so the impact was mitigated- my right knee was destroyed though.


----------



## schizopath

When feeling down, just think "atleast I get to write a cool poem about this". Boss level move iirc.


----------



## MrsGamp

Maybe my confirmation Saint , Joan of Arc, looked after me... She fell 70 feet which is usually fatal, but didn't break a bone.. Am about to retire with her biography!


----------



## Coxenormous

MrsGamp said:


> Dunno if,you are quoting Jean Rhys or not?
> "I don't want no tarts here,
> 
> DW is not intended as long term "solution". Plan was to make place look civilised for just a few hoir
> 
> i feel from 4th floor balcony on August 1 last year - had to get away from ex who was bashing me ... fell about 50 feet.


Jesus... I bet you were injured


----------



## Coxenormous

It’s ok when I was young on my skateboard I decided to ride the back of a UPS truck lol. I didn’t realize the seriousness of 25 mph until I got to that speed and couldn’t stop . Thankfully there was a pile of trash bags ahead of me I landed in... thankfully


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@MrsGamp - wasn't quoting anyone just pointing out Diz's ability to provide information for us. Usually includes a link to a study but i guess the studies on concrete floors is lacking.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm in rehab, 3rd day in. I just got out of Sauna. Feeling kinda great, but i don't feel like concertating on anything i can't even write long messages for my woman. 
I'm getting my soul back tho, which is a little bonus. I'll probably "celebrate" my 2 week sobriety with the same substance that caused me to come here. 
@schizopath 
Vittu mitkä olot
Jep jep, kehdosta katkolle ja sitä kautta hautaan.


----------



## w01fg4ng

A resident committed suicide from the top of that building the previous year.


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> @MrsGamp - wasn't quoting anyone just pointing out Diz's ability to provide information for us. Usually includes a link to a study but i guess the studies on concrete floors is lacking.


It's like google... There's an icon next to the google link that will tell you whether it's a trusted source to read or not


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> @MrsGamp - wasn't quoting anyone just pointing out Diz's ability to provide information for us. Usually includes a link to a study but i guess the studies on concrete floors is lacking.


Hahahah I’m annoying aren’t I


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> Hahahah I’m annoying aren’t I


Nah just intelligent


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hmm. Didnt know that, cox.

Nooo dizzz you're fine. Someone's gotta do it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Today will be my first day at work wearing short sleeves. My track marks are basically gone. I feel liberated.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Propaganda master of the Lounge has arrived himself.


----------



## Coxenormous

@madness00 your picture reminds me of my Undead Rogue on WoW I used to play. I used to gank Worgens lol


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Hmm. Didnt know that, cox.
> 
> Nooo dizzz you're fine. Someone's gotta do it.







__





						Case Studies - Concrete Flooring
					

SJ Stanberry & Sons Ltd - Concrete Flooring Contractors - Case Studies - Past Projects




					www.sjstanberry.com


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Coxenormous said:


> @madness00 you're picture reminds me of my Undead Rogue on WoW I used to play. I used to gank Worgens lol



I like ganking noobs. I played LoL for a year or so. And hearthstone for quite a bit longer. All those games reuse characters IIRC.


----------



## Coxenormous

Someone tried saying Pluto was no longer a planet.... Uhh for one google the definition of "Planet" (Has a core) and Rotates around the Sun   
plan·et
/ˈplanət/
Learn to pronounce

_noun_


a celestial body moving in an elliptical orbit around a star.
I beat the system!!


----------



## Coxenormous

Dumb astronomers these days....


----------



## Coxenormous

And you can't argue that Pluto is a giant Rock. If that was the case then the Earth is a giant rock... Which it technically is


----------



## schizopath

Joo koita kestää. Kyl se paranee.

 Itel aikalailla huonot olot ollu täsä. Jotenki masentunu jne.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Coxenormous

w01fg4ng said:


>


Well it's a Science. I fuck with Astrology #Scorpio, but I was just clarifying a fuck up with what astronomers tried to conclude these days. If technology can advance then so can we lol.


----------



## Coxenormous

Then someone tried telling me Astronomy wasn't a science


Yes it is... It's even under the "Science" Credit in high school lmao


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> Then someone tried telling me Astronomy wasn't a science
> 
> 
> Yes it is... It's even under the "Science" Credit in high school lmao


Well at least Psychology was. Astronomy is a college coarse I guess... But Psychology & Astronomy are considered sciences


----------



## w01fg4ng

As a pure mathematician, I can't even right now.


----------



## Coxenormous

I have to 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCqWOxcDjxI/


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

we had a psychic in the main business district that lasted about a year. think he saw that coming?


----------



## Coxenormous

NOPE!


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm just stating in words we call can understand lol


----------



## Coxenormous

In all seriousness it's not non sense   I read a lot of stuff, And I keep this information stored away. But no one will ever discover the truth behind Humanity so we are all kinda Slow when it comes to that


----------



## Coxenormous

i'm actually extremely smart for my age. No topic or study in particular, but I like to learn about everything... I get bored over one subject


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Then someone tried telling me Astronomy wasn't a science
> 
> 
> Yes it is... It's even under the "Science" Credit in high school lmao


I use astronomy for "yeah, thats cause Im a libra"


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> and others!


Never been a scammer... a taker and giver is where I am. Ya either got something I want (rob, beg, borrow or steal) or in need and I give it all away. No in between with this ass-hole. 

HEY! Can someone send some good vibes this way? 'Fore I take 'em?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> ... FIVE?
> 
> And we wonder why we have a high death rate from covid19 THE DOCTORS DO NOT CARE ABOUT OUR SUFFERING.
> 
> Oh my god.  FIVE.
> 
> I think of medicine like food.  Starving can be detrimental to health - but you can easily not overeat and stockpile extra food for next month... omg.  FIVE?
> 
> FIVE?!
> 
> That's so smart I hope they demand to see you each month too and eventually all that face to face patient time = covid because they're trying to prevent someone from having ONE EXTRA PILL what the FUCK??
> 
> So gross.


Yeah I had a call into him on Friday, but I’m at the point of telling him I don’t want a cocktail of antipsychs if he’s uncomfortable with giving me enough to get through the month then there’s no point. So I’m back on my oxy habit :/


----------



## Jabberwocky

PtahTek said:


> Never been a scammer... a taker and giver is where I am. Ya either got something I want (rob, beg, borrow or steal) or in need and I give it all away. No in between with this ass-hole.
> 
> HEY! Can someone send some good vibes this way? 'Fore I take 'em?


Right here


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@The Wizard of the Creek - i once trained to be an insurance agent just for the 3k bonus. I left immediately after. Easiest 3k of my life.


----------



## schizopath

Brilliant


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> @The Wizard of the Creek - i once trained to be an insurance agent just for the 3k bonus. I left immediately after. Easiest 3k of my life.


i was in The KISS Army.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

I've been living up the nights in white,
The storm keeps growing.
I can taste the bitter leaf,
The high,
The blood is flowing.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> I've been living up the nights in white,
> The storm keeps growing.
> I can taste the bitter leaf,
> The high,
> The blood is flowing.


----------



## CFC

Coxenormous said:


> And you can't argue that Pluto is a giant Rock. If that was the case then the Earth is a giant rock... Which it technically is



I mean, it's a giant ball of ice...


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

That’s what I’m saying Someone said it was a Giant rock


----------



## MsDiz

@The Wizard of the Creek 

I’m not a scammer, I can’t lie to people and I would be too guilt ridden. 

As a child the boys in my neighbourhood would have went to the big supermarket and used Lollie sticks to get the £1 out of the trolley they then used to hand the trolley to someone who was approaching who would assume there was £1 in it and give the kids £1 for the trolley. They did this for as long as it took for someone to report them to security.


----------



## schizopath

Sui suicide 666 59 so cynical


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should try Tourette syndrome? It’s a blast dude!
> 
> —Wizard


all the focus is on the craft though. loooooool ! 

love ya ! YOU FUCK BUCKIT LOOOOOOOOLL
just kidding. when me  and my mom go psychotic we just go  TOURETTE'S   : teeeeheee heee hee 

TeeeeeeeHEEEEE jk

then we ROTFBFL 

rolling on the fuck buckit whore flooor 

pissing pop a top laghing 
looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooly 

btw TURRETS is real and spellcheck verifies the correction   heeeeeeeeeeeeee 
rotfp'ing


----------



## Hylight

i fukin love that soo muches  heeeeee


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> all the focus is on the craft though. loooooool !
> 
> love ya ! YOU FUCK BUCKIT LOOOOOOOOLL
> just kidding. when me  and my mom go psychotic we just go  TOURETTE'S   : teeeeheee heee hee
> 
> TeeeeeeeHEEEEE jk
> 
> then we ROTFBFL
> 
> rolling on the fuck buckit whore flooor
> 
> pissing pop a top laghing
> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooly
> 
> btw TURRETS is real and spellcheck verifies the correction   heeeeeeeeeeeeee
> rotfp'ing


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coffeeshroom

peek a boo where are you?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

CFC said:


> I mean, it's a giant ball of ice...



_pluto not goofy at all !! 



_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Yeah I had a call into him on Friday, but I’m at the point of telling him I don’t want a cocktail of antipsychs if he’s uncomfortable with giving me enough to get through the month then there’s no point. So I’m back on my oxy habit :/


This happens.  And it's sad.  I would have not accepted a BZD script instead of heroin when I was in active addiction.  In reality it would be 10,000,000x healthier and honestly self-medicating compared to a destructive heroin addiction. 

I can't understand the pill-pinching ways of the doctors.  They KNOW unmedicated/undermedicated mental health patients seek "help" with hard drugs - I think it's criminal behavior.  IMO.


----------



## Hylight

Pluto !! I'd hit it !


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> when me  and my mom go psychotic


Hot


----------



## schizopath

-How was your day?
-2:55


----------



## Coxenormous

What the actual fuck!


----------



## schizopath

Fuck Im never again cutting my hair short. Just uuugh noooooo homie.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

Jesus, I think I found a new group for interest


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I want to hunt and KILL endangered species, like DJTJ and Eric Trump. Trust me, the will have a blast on my ‘dream Hunt’!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody pissed off yet... I have more for these assholes!
> 
> Like a poison, I take my time!
> 
> —Creek



This makes me want to take those fuckers down with a hunting rifle .  I wouldn't mount their heads on my wall though because... I don't want to look at those Trump-ass faces.



Coxenormous said:


> This is my Sister now a days



Man, if I were you sister I'd be fucking pissed you were posting photos of me on the Internet.  I hope she said it was okay.  I never post any photos of my face on here.  Everyone should be able to decide what they want to share on their own.

Your sister is hot though


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> This makes me want to take those fuckers down with a hunting rifle .  I wouldn't mount their heads on my wall though because... I don't want to look at those Trump-ass faces.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, if I were you sister I'd be fucking pissed you were posting photos of me on the Internet.  I hope she said it was okay.  I never post any photos of my face on here.  Everyone should be able to decide what they want to share on their own.
> 
> Your sister is hot though


I don't even see her anymore... She disappeared from the close family


----------



## Xorkoth

Probably because of family members sharing her photo on drug forums without her consent, iirc

Seriously though, my late close friend would constantly post incriminating photos of us all at music festivals and stuff and then tag everyone in them.  I'd ask her to take them down, and she'd get all pissy and say "you're an adult, people should accept you for who you are".  And I was like bitch, my co-workers and boss are on Facebook.  My grandma's on facebook.  You don't get to decide what online exposure I have.


----------



## Hylight

can i be hylight 

somehow _wink wink _

&  Xorkoth has a nice assss and hair also ♡ 

a portion of a jesussssss visual loooooooooL


LOVe


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> And I was like bitch


----------



## Coxenormous

In my Defense she was a magazine model at one point in time, so does it matter where her picture goes. I see pictures of girls all over this forum lmao. & it's not like I gave her name away


----------



## Coxenormous

Her name is Dixie Normous


----------



## Xorkoth

Well just sayin', it takes like 2 seconds to find out your real-life details because of your posts, so that's 75% of the way to someone finding out who she is.  Anyway none of my business really, I just thought it should be said.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Mother fuckas be driving me up the walls
Hoping that I fall but they can lick my balls
Straight jacket strap it
In the padded room where some punk niggas can't hack it
Distracted from all reality now I'm let out
On a minor technicality, they all fucked up now
'Cause they let a nigga back on the street some how

-Cypress Hill joint


Why is this so fuckin _funny _to me? Do I connect somehow?
Yeah... anotha CH day inda hood.


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> Well just sayin', it takes like 2 seconds to find out your real-life details because of your posts, so that's 75% of the way to someone finding out who she is.  Anyway none of my business really, I just thought it should be said.


Don't give the clueless and ideas... Lol


----------



## Hylight

^^^ i like dixie normous too


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> ^^^ i like dixie normous too


another hetro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> You don't get to decide what online exposure I have.


You were in public and ppl took pictures of you... I don't get it.  

IMO iirc

TTYTT your limitations to privacy are great.


----------



## Xorkoth

It's that she tagged me in the pictures, mostly, despite me asking her not to.  Anyway in my opinion it's bad form to post pictures of other people online without their consent.  I was perfectly happy having the pictures taken, so my friends and I could look back on them later and remember some good times.  I was not happy having them posted along with my name for everyone in my facebook network to get a notification about.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> it's bad form to post pictures of other people online without their consent.


every Karen in America would agree with you

the best way to disguise yourself isn't a face mask

it's Courtney Love spray


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

chill out. i wss Sabbath fan before it was coo


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Lay down that boogie and play that funky music til you die, white boy!


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm uploading all my shit to youtube for here on out.. Keeping the rest of my shit private... after doing some reevaluating lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I'm uploading all my shit to youtube for here on out.. Keeping the rest of my shit private... after doing some reevaluating lol


to keep it old school.  eat a dick n00b


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> to keep it old school.  eat a dick n00b


Gladly kind sir


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Gladly kind sir


give a trip repot


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> to keep it old school.  eat a dick n00b


I fart in your general direction you neanderthal


----------



## MemphisX3

Yall they played this at my cousins wedding as the first dance


----------



## Coxenormous

*Neanderthals* (/niˈændərtɑːl, neɪ-, -θɔːl/, also Neandertals, Homo neanderthalensis or Homo sapiens neanderthalensis) are an extinct species or subspecies of archaic humans who lived in Eurasia until about 40,000 years ago.
Fossil specimens: Neanderthal 1
Higher classification: Homo
Rank: Species

You can enjoy those hot dog flavored tally whackers friend


----------



## MemphisX3

Coxenormous said:


> I'm uploading all my shit to youtube for here on out.. Keeping the rest of my shit private... after doing some reevaluating lol


I chuckled out loud irl at your name


----------



## Coxenormous

MemphisX3 said:


> I chuckled out loud irl at your name


That's the goal. It makes people smile or chuckle. It's so dumbingly clever it's funny


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> give a trip repot


----------



## Coxenormous

Mhmm well. Let's see your skill set other than talking massive shit @ghostandthedarknes..... Wait there's nada/nothing


----------



## DopeM

Ligma Bolls
Ana Lynn Jector
Richard Fitzwell
Dixie Normous 
Dixon Kuntz
Harry Balzac


----------



## Coxenormous

With how much shit you speak... we should invest in one of these


----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


> Mhmm well. Let's see your skill set other than talking massive shit @ghostandthedarknes..... Wait there's nada/nothing


He's great at drinking, he can do it with only half his organs and he still makes it to work during a pandemic.  

What do you do well?


----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> He's great at drinking, he can do it with only half his organs and he still makes it to work during a pandemic.
> 
> What do you do well?


You name it


----------



## DopeM

You are a middling actor who has pigeonholed themselves into the same character for the last 10 years?


----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> You are a middling actor who has pigeonholed themselves into the same character for the last 10 years?


I'm schizophrenic.. I'm all kinds of people buddy


----------



## DopeM

Ok Sybil


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> Ok Sybil


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

u kids and ur division lines


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u kids and ur division lines


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


ur young so I'll leave u alone. good luck


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ur young so I'll leave u alone. good luck


That's what I thought


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> That's what I thought


 u wish u did real coke


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Let's talk about that bottle of Jim being you didn't finish.


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u wish u did real coke


Here it comes again!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

pussy iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> pussy iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

still here


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous

Every time @ghostandthedarknes makes an insult


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> still here


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous

When a 24 y/o gets the best of you...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


still got that bottle?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> still got that bottle?


It's long gone. Done went thru the oral transition to my bladder and out my cock


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> It's long gone. Done went thru the oral transition to my bladder and out my cock


get a new 1 and entertain us plz


----------



## Coxenormous

If you are curious where the whiskey went... I'll give you a hint @ghostandthedarknes


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm not here to entertain. I'm here to fuck your bitch.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> If you are curious where the whiskey went... I'll give you a hint @ghostandthedarknes


do moar iirc new phaq


----------



## Xorkoth

Coxenormous said:


>



In my hood it's "she'll be cumming round the mountain when she cums"



"The mountain" being my dick of course



And "she" being your hot sister


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

fifth in a half hour?


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> In my hood it's "she'll be cumming round the mountain when she cums"
> 
> 
> 
> "The mountain" being my dick of course
> 
> 
> 
> And "she" being your hot sister


Lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

let's see how big u dick is?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i call bullshit


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> let's see how big u dick is?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

pics or no hsp





Coxenormous said:


>


thought so. we'll talk about drinks l8er


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Boners are classic.


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Boners are classic.


It's even better when it's on your local forecast


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Boners are classic.


so is Budweiser


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Im too drunk/stoned for you guys lol crackin me up.

I miss the abyss.

But i'm always watching.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i came back because i heard there would be boners

very disappointed

going to eat my feelings


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Im too drunk/stoned for you guys lol crackin me up.
> 
> I miss the abyss.
> 
> But i'm always watching.


I know some good lawyers in that part of the State, you want their number now or should I just keep an eye on local MassHole news police blotters for a mad man wearing a generic lax jersey 00, basketball shorts, and timbs, harassing old fat bottomed woman to "twerk it or lurk it bb"  unintelligibly


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and i'm ok with no boners

but i think ghost drank the last of the beer

*cries*



DopeM said:


> "twerk it or lurk it bb"


A+


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not here to entertain. I'm here to fuck your bitch.


u can hav


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@DopeM - it's scary how spot on your are.


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u can hav


that nica don't have the pockets for your ol' lady monica


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> @DopeM - it's scary how spot on your are.



think that's scary you should see what i'm holding back in my head

moving on, if you ever pull your shit together I also know a stellar CFP in your area who could make sure you are set on street drugs for your retirement years with a modest investment model


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u can hav


I have a small penis


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

scary brah


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> scary brah


wasn't meant to be bruh


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> and i'm ok with no boners



You could have fooled me man.


----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


> I have a small penis


Imagine taking the time to do this when you could be a productive member of ending human through corona


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> wasn't meant to be bruh


wut?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Every hetro can be gay for a minute. Like me, I want to fuck Elvis Pressley (When he was alive or after he died) I’M A FREAK!
> 
> I fuck all sorts of shit, the LGBTQ+ community has to find another letter for Wizard!
> 
> —Wizard


lies


----------



## DopeM

Wouldn't it just be





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Every hetro can be gay for a minute. Like me, I want to fuck Elvis Pressley (When he was alive or after he died) I’M A FREAK!
> 
> I fuck all sorts of shit, the LGBTQ+ community has to find another letter for Wizard!
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> You could have fooled me man.


ya well it's like if I'm single at least I need a beer

no drugs, no sex

is a bad time man


----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


> When a 24 y/o gets the best of you...



Getting the best of  a wrinkly codger isn't very impressive son.  Itd be as if Tyson in his prime walked up to Ali in his twilight and swung.  
That's what is wrong with the youth today.  No respect.gif


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You can have some of my benzos? My doctor gives me too many a month anyway. I also have extra oxycodone (broken leg) and way way too many adderall, if that’s something that interests you?
> 
> In fact I am regular pharmacy, if I don’t have it, it probably doesn’t exist. No alcohol though (Don’t even say it... what type of wizard doesn’t have booze?).
> 
> —Wizard


I will get my script back one day

Just want bzd's.  Opiates, stims, blah.  Blah blah blah.  I don't know why.  

I have approximately 30 beers I can crush on for a while.  

I think I'm gonna hit up my love interest... mmmm that booty tho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Every time @ghostandthedarknes makes an insult


i don't insult.  i talk n00b


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life is good today

i got food, more food, and gonna get dick wet probably

i can live w/ that


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m back


----------



## Coxenormous

DopeM said:


> Imagine taking the time to do this when you could be a productive member of ending human through corona


Literally took 5 mins, im like Jimmy Johns when it comes to editing... Freaky fast


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m just fucking around, I get bored and like to argue and debate over the stupidest shit sometimes.


----------



## Coxenormous

Even when I’m wrong I’ll find a way to make it seem legit lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That feel when you need to pose with a can of beans for your Instagram followers


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> In fact I am regular pharmacy, if I don’t have it, it probably doesn’t exist.



I highly doubt that

*flashes his psychedelic RC stash*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So sleepy


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Any other time I would agree with you, but I have a profound case of Tourette’s and they give me anything I want  just to stop all my tics. Doctor’s are fucking lazy with me, and end up saying, “How many Percocets do I have to prescribe you, so that you shut the fuck up.” (54, by the way). I blame laziness on doctor’s part for my incredible store of drugs. I’m not complaining, because I am smarter that most of them, and have been to school longer than most doctors, but still they have their little scribble pad to shut me up!
> 
> —Wizard


That story would be better if you replace Percocet with almost anything


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> So sleepy


Why dough?


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> So sleepy


hope you are better. get rest and vitamins and lots of water and light liquids please 
ru ok


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> So sleepy


alright. feel better soon !


----------



## Jabberwocky

Day 4, i'm feeling sikc. I'm depressed and have anxiety. I eat 30mg of olanzapin a day here, 100mg of ketiapin and mirtazapin. 
I also get some benzos.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fucking rehab bitches give me some real drugs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

"That's rock bottom, when you want something bad enough to kill" 
"Stopping is easy, i have done it 100 times."


----------



## schizopath

5mg olanzapine every night saved my life


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> 5mg olanzapine every night saved my life


It makes me passive and hungry.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, its bad if its used for just sleeping or some shit. It helps me a shitton with psychotic symptoms.


----------



## DopeM

DeadManWalkin' said:


> "That's rock bottom, when you want something bad enough to kill"
> "Stopping is easy, i have done it 100 times."


I can stop any time I want to
Famous last words that came back to haunt you


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> I can stop any time I want to
> Famous last words that came back to haunt you


I'll stop after the last fix.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Yeah, its bad if its used for just sleeping or some shit. It helps me a shitton with psychotic symptoms.


It was originally prespicted to me for violent tendencies since it makes me passive.
They wanted to make me zombie in the mental hospital. 'Fucking maggots tied me into a chair and kept there for days.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m racist toward anyone that doesn’t have Tourette’s


Hey, calm down there. Autism bros know and support each other.


----------



## schizopath

Well after a long hiatus I finally wrote a good poem. Heres my idea of what what an poem should look like

Backtrack
Grab the Mac
Put it back and grab a bat
Sippin' on that Henny Black
Splat on a bitch back
Ran up out the back to scrap
But I'm gonna dip back to the pad in my dirty white Vans, ayy
Eenie, meenie, miney, moe
I catch a thotty by her throat
Grip it till she yelling all out but don't let her go, ayy
Ate a eight
Now I'm living on another plane
Cocaine
Fucking with my brain
I'll never be the same


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Well after a long hiatus I finally wrote a good poem. Heres my idea of what what an poem should look like
> 
> Backtrack
> Grab the Mac
> Put it back and grab a bat
> Sippin' on that Henny Black
> Splat on a bitch back
> Ran up out the back to scrap
> But I'm gonna dip back to the pad in my dirty white Vans, ayy
> Eenie, meenie, miney, moe
> I catch a thotty by her throat
> Grip it till she yelling all out but don't let her go, ayy
> Ate a eight
> Now I'm living on another plane
> Cocaine
> Fucking with my brain
> I'll never be the same



haha

stop doin drugs yo

they don't match 

you know

few months ago i said ..

''You're little Shady'' but I take that back -- you don't got any deal with this. BUT

splat on a bitch back


----------



## JoEhJoEh

`morniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing all  Hope you are well all?

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Psych wards use to put me in padded rooms in a straightjacket for days and days and fed me applesauce through a straw, because I have profound Tourette’s and stress like that makes it worse. I guess it’s better than it use to be. I’m not a black transgender person with severe tics, they use to cull us like that in the recent past
> 
> Sorry to be a downer, but this happened a lot. I got lucky because I was white, and I wasn’t  killed.
> 
> I’m racist toward anyone that doesn’t have Tourette’s, I don’t care which race you are. I know my people and until recently, my people have been killed and culled for the longest time! We are protected now (Americans With Disabilities Act) by making the penalty for violating that act in anyway, a discriminatory act (a HATE CRIME!) The penalties are different with hate crimes, learn it.
> 
> That act that I fought for over a decade, is what leads me to think that way. If I ever offend you, please tell someone about it, so I can turn it around on you and say that you are discriminating against me. Charge you with a h8 crime AND fuck you, Tourette’s wins now! I am to be known now only as a person of Tourette’s!
> 
> —Mutherfuckn Wizard of the fuck yo bitchass silverback gorilla, cock sneeze, flipped a booger on a black person, I hate jews of the Creek


Yes, i know that shit. 
I can relate very well. Fucking perverts.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> ''You're little Shady'' but I take that back


YOU CANT TAKE THAT BACK! Even if Shady is what Shady does, so is Schizo is what Schizo does.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Jabberwocky

EUROVISION REMIX IN REHAB 
Great 


schizopath said:


>


Shakewell and somebody, i know this song where pick is from.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> This happens.  And it's sad.  I would have not accepted a BZD script instead of heroin when I was in active addiction.  In reality it would be 10,000,000x healthier and honestly self-medicating compared to a destructive heroin addiction.
> 
> I can't understand the pill-pinching ways of the doctors.  They KNOW unmedicated/undermedicated mental health patients seek "help" with hard drugs - I think it's criminal behavior.  IMO.


Yeah I mean, but I shoulda expected it. Doctors won’t give a shit about us until we stop going to them for everything imo.  Today I took my last klonopin 2000mg of tyrosine and l theanine. Ima smoke as much weed as I can and make music today I need it


----------



## Jabberwocky

This is weird, i'm having emotions once again. 
They have been buried under my drug use. Now i can finally feel and vibe.
Devil's dance, last breath little maggot - i'll fuck you up!


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> EUROVISION REMIX IN REHAB
> Great
> 
> Shakewell and somebody, i know this song where pick is from.


Not Just somebody el fattro niko the third


----------



## Jabberwocky

FuneralFather said:


> Not Just somebody el fattro niko the third


i REMEMBERED AFTER I POSTED DONT HURT ME DADDY ILL DO BETTER NEXT TIME.


----------



## Jabberwocky

this is my new fav. @Captain.Heroin if he ever responds to my message I’m joining the team


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> niko the third


Trying to rebuild an empire  
Can't even put myself together


----------



## Jabberwocky

This is masterpiece


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Iirc, I never lie. I just go with the flow... iirc. Perspective is key.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Perspective is key


"I felt like it"


----------



## Jabberwocky

I really need to conjure up familiar spirits today


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I really need to conjure up familiar spirits today


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> This is weird, i'm having emotions once again.
> They have been buried under my drug use. Now i can finally feel and vibe.
> Devil's dance, last breath little maggot - i'll fuck you up!



I remember emotions.


----------



## schizopath

"Stuck in a loop for eternity"

I definitely wish I was. Im not sure if anyone has said this but do you know how fun being a schizophrenic can be?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK, tell me.

Bipolar mania was fun, until i got psychotic.


----------



## schizopath

Its the shit. After starting olanzapine I only, 90%, get fun delusions.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath




----------



## Jabberwocky

Diagnosis doesn't mean shit. Dont let it define you.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Diagnosis doesn't mean shit. Dont let it define you.



True.

One might act like a sociopath while addicted to drugs. Doesnt mean they are one.

Furthermore everyone's unique!


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> True.
> 
> One might act like a sociopath while addicted to drugs. Doesnt mean they are one.
> 
> Furthermore everyone's unique!


I was diagnosed by crooked LITTLE MAGGOT who got paid by foster care to diagnose me as dangerious so they could send me to mental hospital.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I WILL FFUCKING PUNCH YOUR STOMACH TOMROERW IF YOU DONT PAAY YOUR DEBTS LITTLE MAGGOT I COME TO YOUR FUCKING DOOR LETS SEEE THEN WHO IS THE FUCKING CRAZY ONE ILL ASK YOU TO COME FOR HOME VISIT HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Day 4, i'm feeling sikc. I'm depressed and have anxiety. I eat 30mg of olanzapin a day here, 100mg of ketiapin and mirtazapin.
> I also get some benzos.


It's going to get better.  I've been there.


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I WILL FFUCKING PUNCH YOUR STOMACH TOMROERW IF YOU DONT PAAY YOUR DEBTS LITTLE MAGGOT I COME TO YOUR FUCKING DOOR LETS SEEE THEN WHO IS THE FUCKING CRAZY ONE ILL ASK YOU TO COME FOR HOME VISIT HAHAHAHAHAH!




nmmmmmm


nhmmmmmm

am fistin ma leg


----------



## Shady's Fox

find urself a new driavh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up and had dab it was a good time because wasn't in withdrawal yet but it felt real good

oomph yeaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

FUCK COME ON MAN

activate shade


----------



## Shady's Fox

DON'T FUCK srry the keylock

caps i think

srry this technology is way behind

anyway

DON'T FUCK WITH THE BLONDE 

HIS HEAD IT'S THE SHAPE OF A PEPSI CAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> FUCK COME ON MAN
> 
> activate shade


----------



## Shady's Fox

am not man

am a kid who had problems

and

PREPARE

deep chernobyl

=

WEAKNESS

=

strength

==

*face melts*


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> chernobyl


Dont get me started on this one


----------



## Mysterier

No one will put babby in the coroner.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

madness00 said:


> I remember emotions.


I wish I had less.

JJ


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re alive! How was your time with your friend?!



Hey hey. Yes, I am alive and exhausted! But happy. We managed a couple hikes, some kayaking, went out for a couple nights out on the lash etc and he got to meet some French and Irish mates of mine, so that was nice. We were also stoned out of our heads half the time, but it was pretty sweet. Ate lots of good food, caught up and got to soak up some nature and get a tan. I'd say it was a resounding success. He ended up staying for 5 days instead of 3 as he was having such a good time  Buddy left today though. Anyhow, how are you keeping?


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> My first time on salvia was on the 9th floor of a high riser.  Serious gansta shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this poser on the second floor calling high riser.



Haha, there goes 2 minutes of my life I'm never getting back. I want a refund.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Hey hey. Yes, I am alive and exhausted! But happy. We managed a couple hikes, some kayaking, went out for a couple nights out on the lash etc and he got to meet some French and Irish mates of mine, so that was nice. We were also stoned out of our heads half the time, but it was pretty sweet. Ate lots of good food, caught up and got to soak up some nature and get a tan. I'd say it was a resounding success. He ended up staying for 5 days instead of 3 as he was having such a good time  Buddy left today though. Anyhow, how are you keeping?


That’s awesome, so happy you’d a good time, you needed it! 

I’m great, same old! Work work work! Going out this weekend though for family birthday! Woohoo! Imma get tipsy!


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> After starting olanzapine I only, 90%, get fun delusions.


Bitch please, thats just another delusion


----------



## Mysterier

schizopath said:


> Bitch please, thats just another delusion


----------



## schizopath

Mysterier said:


>


"THIS IS AN SCHIZOPHRENIA-FREE ZONE! YOU CAN COUNTER IT BY GIVING YOUR DELUSIONS DELUSIONS"


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> hope you are better. get rest and vitamins and lots of water and light liquids please
> ru ok


I'm ok bb  staying very hydrated this far and trying to stay away from ibuprofen. My fever is only 100.8


----------



## schizopath

Mysterier said:


>


While this photo more than explains it, I have to tell you that your messages are one of the most entertaining of this forum.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> That’s awesome, so happy you’d a good time, you needed it!
> 
> I’m great, same old! Work work work! Going out this weekend though for family birthday! Woohoo! Imma get tipsy!



Sounds like a good time, enjoy! I'm definitely going in the opposite direction, need to recuperate a bit from the week of physical/social activity. Have to get back to work too. I think tonight I'm just gonna kick back, play some games and start in earnest tmrw.


----------



## schizopath

Who would win in a fight? I love all bitches vs I am not a whore





vs


----------



## Jabberwocky

Let's go boys! 
How is everyone doing? I'm great, even tho my back hurts like hell.
One of my old dealers came here, good shit. 
Rehab will be away in 10 days, tomorrow 9 left.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Here something new for the blue


----------



## schizopath

Hmm, am I dramatic? No, its the drugs!


----------



## schizopath

Tbh, I think the most powerful line in rap that theres ever been is propably "Gone and roll the credits"
Why? Thats another question.


----------



## schizopath

Once I told my friend that her boyfriend looks exactly like her brother.

There must be an eternal damnation for people this downs


----------



## BK38

Time to smoke a joint? _Time to smoke a joint._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hey bk

how are you doin' babe


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> Haha, there goes 2 minutes of my life I'm never getting back. I want a refund.


lol I wanted to like him for some weird reason but I get reminded of that song (one of his biggest hits too) and I just cry.

I didn't mean to punish you like that.  I'll have to redeem myself sometime.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> hey bk
> 
> how are you doin' babe



I'm good, just chilling out after a bunch of activities with my buddy who left today. He left me some pot which was nice of him and even somehow randomly got me a bit of a connection here in this little town even with this Covid stuff going on. We were partying up in the hills and we bumped into this random French teenage couple and they hooked us up. Overpriced, but decent stuff, but I think it's actually kinda hard to source rn in this tiny place, so I'll take what I can get. Think tonight's a "smoke a joint and watch some anime film like "Paprika" kinda night. How are you Captain?


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> lol I wanted to like him for some weird reason but I get reminded of that song (one of his biggest hits too) and I just cry.
> 
> I didn't mean to punish you like that.  I'll have to redeem myself sometime.



I get the feeling that dude has never held a gun in his life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm good, just chilling out after a bunch of activities with my buddy who left today. He left me some pot which was nice of him and even somehow randomly got me a bit of a connection here in this little town even with this Covid stuff going on. We were partying up in the hills and we bumped into this random French teenage couple and they hooked us up. Overpriced, but decent stuff, but I think it's actually kinda hard to source rn in this tiny place, so I'll take what I can get. Think tonight's a "smoke a joint and watch some anime film like "Paprika" kinda night. How are you Captain?


i got my dick wet yesterday so i'm happy

gonna try again tonight

been tired, still nightmares... i am afraid they'll never go away


----------



## schizopath

I remember when this song came out. Havent listened to it in a while but still a banger.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i got my dick wet yesterday so i'm happy
> 
> gonna try again tonight
> 
> been tired, still nightmares... i am afraid they'll never go away



Mmmm, sounds like a mixed bag. Recurring nightmares are awful. I'm just enjoying time by myself for a minute, though it's noice to see a friend, I just want to get high, by myself and eat food and watch anime, like any well adjusted 30 y/o. Also, It'd be nice to get my dick wet.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My pay check didn't FUCKING come so i had to get an IPA cuffed to me by the liquor store.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Who's tryna get fucked up and reckless?

I literally am about to go to jail JK.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Schizo is my nigga for the hat trick.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm not that fine if anybody is interested in it. But it will go away. It just takes time.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I saw @BK38 but didn't read the healthy paragraph


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Who hurt you? What is his name, I want it! What’s his address? What vehicle does he drive? His mother’s maiden name, social security number? I need his blood type too, and his sexual orientation?
> 
> Let’s get ‘em JJ
> 
> —Wizard



That's a  big story, but it has nothing to do with a relationship. But thanks for your offer.

JJ


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> she thought Cheerios were donut seeds.



Wait, they're not?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I saw @BK38 but didn't read the healthy paragraph



Yo I am Baked. I Yam.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> That's a  big story, but it has nothing to do with a relationship. But thanks for your offer.
> 
> JJ


NO?? They aren't? You have destroyed my whole world now. But before i want some cheerios.

JJ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Yo I am Baked. I Yam.



Word i like brevity.

And BREASTS-A-TIS


----------



## Coxenormous

This song reminds me of my mental illness, I feel like I have 2 different personalities because of Schizophrenia....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yo I am Baked. I Yam.


Lettuce smoke more my friend


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Word i like brevity.
> 
> And BREASTS-A-TIS



concisely


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> concisely


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Just one of those drug free days where I just want to sit on my ass and listen to music, escape my mind for a little & escape to my other little world for a little. Having Schizo is a Curse, but also a blessing only because of such a powerful imagination, but sometimes can be difficult to control


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> escape to my other little world for a little.


----------



## mal3volent

Honestly with a name like Coxenormous I would've expected an enormous dick pic by now


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Honestly with a name like Coxenormous I would've expected an enormous dick pic by now


Lol I shared it with a blue lighter already, the game is you gotta find out who. If you guess right u can see it


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Honestly with a name like Coxenormous I would've expected an enormous dick pic by now


I’m just worried since everyone here knows who I am, they’d share it with all my social media it already happened once when i first started bluelight and got upset about my Ex and uhm made some threats  didn’t do anything tho & I won’t, but still better safe than sorry


----------



## Coxenormous

Everyone already thinks I’m a crazy fucker, at least the knees that know me.... I have a bad reputation I wish I could fix, but at the same time I don’t want to take back moments in life I did something to someone that I felt they deserved when they did something bad from the start and when I do something back, I’m the bad guy


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Hello friends. How are you?
I woke up after like 4-5 hours of sleep and can't sleep. 
Now listening to some music, maybe i make coffee or something. Clock is 3.53 here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I’m just worried since everyone here knows who I am, they’d share it with all my social media it already happened once when i first started bluelight and got upset about my Ex and uhm made some threats  didn’t do anything tho & I won’t, but still better safe than sorry


Shiiiieeettt. People are strange.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Shiiiieeettt. People are strange.


I agree, we are all unique in our own way tho


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I agree, we are all unique in our own way tho


Like little snowflaKEEEES hahahah


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just ate 10mg olanzapin, hopefully this helps me.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Like little snowflaKEEEES hahahah


Lions on the inter webs & Kittens irl


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Lions on the inter webs & Kittens irl


https://www.tiktok.com/@yourpuppygirljenna?source=h5_m 
This is dog irl look at this shit


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> https://www.tiktok.com/@yourpuppygirljenna?source=h5_m
> This is dog irl look at this shit


Now I get why you say people are strange... oh my


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Now I get why you say people are strange... oh my


Beahhwahahahaa fuck it im feeling like loose cannon here.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Phew man, I get it man! I have all of the mental illnesses and disorders in my immediate family. We all have wide set eyes and sunken in faces, and we have barely enough teeth between all 16 of us to even chew some chicken soup. Doctors say that I’ll be lucky to live past my 30’s. Some I’m gonna take a seat at your table at the Red Lobster and order something really fast. I don’t know how much time I have left. You see my mother fucked my grandpa. She’s both my mom and my sister. I ended up fucking my mom and I’m a bruncledad to our son. I’m his brother and his uncle too! But I’m good father to him! He loves his aunt, who is also my sister and my niece. Please don’t get me started on my sister/daughter, you and I are now confused.
> 
> Please pass the cheddar bay biscuits, I’m feeling really lightheaded.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm so horny.


----------



## MrsGamp

Coxenormous said:


> Jesus... I bet you were injured


Yeah knee was smashed...have had  2 surgeries and will one day need total knee replacement but amazingly I can walk without a stick again! 
Can't run though...luckily was never much of a one for jogging.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Beahhwahahahaa fuck it im feeling like loose cannon here.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> https://www.tiktok.com/@yourpuppygirljenna?source=h5_m
> This is dog irl look at this shit


In all honesty i'd tap that "Doggy Style"


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Oh shit this was my middle school jam....


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

This idiot was standing doing nothing coughing in the beginning of the grocery store

If I decide a violent assault is worth the time out it was good chillin

Hopefully can suppress the rage

Until i can go have a beer

I HAVE THC if i wasnt baked i would probably have already lost it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my sincerest desire to do something about that was very high and it has passed
whew

thank god, still in free world

dab and get dick wet it will be ok

i swear though i wasn't breathing around him and i kept not breathing and walked away

and it was the right thing to do

lord grant me the strength


----------



## Captain.Heroin

also what annoys me in no particular order

people in public stores without face mask on still (way older than me they're just a hospitalization and a ventilator away from simple easy weight loss)....

people in public not wearing a face mask correctly selling face masks

people walking close to each other THE MASK IS NOT PERFECT it is giving people delusion of immortality


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am going to vent my distaste for humanity by playing a limp bizkit song loudly fucc the world


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am going to vent my distaste for humanity by playing a limp bizkit song loudly fucc the world


----------



## Coxenormous

Limp Bizkit party! Yay!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

Woke up! 
Got some sleep, fuck it. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Coxenormous

About to really enjoy this meal


----------



## Jabberwocky

I burn mosques and grill my stuff there.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

evening all


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> evening all


Good morning sir! It's 10:45 here


----------



## Coffeeshroom

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Woke up!
> Got some sleep, fuck it.
> How is everyone doing?


just chillin like a villian atm.. thinking of what needs to be done today and self


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning @Captain.Heroin . Hope you doing good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good morning sir! It's 10:45 here


nice

i can't seem to reset my biological clock

and my body is still healing from illness... i can't wait to be healthy again


----------



## Jabberwocky

5th day in, 9 more left. Not so bad after all, i need some medication now tho.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> 5th day in, 9 more left. Not so bad after all, i need some medication now tho.


Really proud of you man. 

I'm doing OK I guess other than physical health.  Just lonely too


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Really proud of you man.
> 
> I'm doing OK I guess other than physical health.  Just lonely too


I'm having retarded thoughts of little "celebration" with the substance that caused me to come here, so i can "celebrate" my 2 week sobriety.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning @Captain.Heroin . Hope you doing good


thank you man

how are you?

I'm ok I guess, could be worse and I'm trying to look at the up side to everything

at least I'm still alive, still physically able to do things... counting my blessings

playing video games too much too


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


>






 check this out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm having retarded thoughts of little "celebration" with the substance that caused me to come here, so i can "celebrate" my 2 week sobriety.


Oh yeah like... if it helps make your mind up one way or the other

I had SEVEN MONTHS off it, I was SO MISERABLE for so long

and one use -> regular use again *boom* like that, thought patterns changing in a flash of a second as soon as I had relapsed

so I would say know those thoughts are totally unreasonable and it won't just be one time

or at least, it won't be if you happen to be like me at all


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh yeah like... if it helps make your mind up one way or the other
> 
> I had SEVEN MONTHS off it, I was SO MISERABLE for so long
> 
> and one use -> regular use again *boom* like that, thought patterns changing in a flash of a second as soon as I had relapsed
> 
> so I would say know those thoughts are totally unreasonable and it won't just be one time
> 
> or at least, it won't be if you happen to be like me at all


Well, they are human thoughts, i mean they're normal for addicts. 
I wish i could pump to my warm big veins of blue pumping blood some opioids feels so good man.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> thank you man
> 
> how are you?
> 
> I'm ok I guess, could be worse and I'm trying to look at the up side to everything
> 
> at least I'm still alive, still physically able to do things... counting my blessings
> 
> playing video games too much too


Love the positive attitude,i need to run to the shops quickly. Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> check this out.


Now check this out :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Love the positive attitude,i need to run to the shops quickly. Enjoy the rest of your day


Have fun. 

I found a copy of Too Much and Never Enough by Mary Trump to read so I'm happy... despite being lonely

I hopefully will get out tomorrow if I can engineer it

Lots of  to you guys

I'm gonna try lying down and relaxing my bones


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Now check this out :D


Usually don't enjoy music like this but now it's OK - Gangster gang i rofled so hard on that.


----------



## Coxenormous

Me on drugs lmao


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Schizo is my nigga for the hat trick.


LETS FUCKING GO!


Coxenormous said:


> I feel like I have 2 different personalities because of Schizophrenia....


Most definitely


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I got you! Never let fat pieces of shit get you down, if you EVER have any trouble with overweight men, I will stop them from your’s anyone’s fridge. I don’t like or trust them and neither should you. They generally smoke and gamble and are overall unpleasant while reeking of sweat and grease. Their blood pressure is usually too high to. Fat fucking men need to be stopped and starved iirc. FUCK FAT MEN! They get winded by walking to the bathroom, where they take gigantic shits and clog your toilet. It pisses people off!
> 
> I will actively keep these monsters away from you JJ, unless that is what you are attracted to and want, otherwise I retract everything I said above in this post!
> 
> —Wizard



I  'm attracted to monsters and you would  them what they need?No like i said it is a very long story, of course also related other people  but I don't wan't to moan around here andwrite a novel.

It will soon get better, I know. 

But  thank you. 

JJ


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

Ok now this really made me lol!


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous

Fuck yeah!


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


Damn, those were some good lyrics.

Try this


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Damn, those were some good lyrics.
> 
> Try this


ok I need some death bangers


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Last one go hard on this one or go home!


----------



## Coxenormous

Who can translate this?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm not doing well

can't sleep, need to get away

something in me is clicking and i can't stop it so I guess I roll with the punches

10/10 would fuck


----------



## schizopath

Definitely the best deathcore song


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Definitely the best deathcore song


You haven't heard this group then lol this is runner up


----------



## Coxenormous

hahahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

going to try to sleep

pray for mojo


----------



## Jabberwocky

This is my Heroine and Ketamine song


----------



## Jabberwocky

This something everyone should listen.


----------



## Coxenormous

this one had me kinda nodding to it... Something about the beat lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> this one had me kinda nodding to it... Something about the beat lol


I'll add this to my playslists. Chill shit.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'll add this to my playslists. Chill shit.


Did you know the rapper in that is dead. RIP Pop Smoke. It could be a giant Rumor, but I think it's true sadly


----------



## Coxenormous

yup he's dead. He stayed true to his rap... Look how he died

*Pop Smoke*
American rapper


Cause of death: Homicide
Date of death: February 19, 2020
Place of death: Cedars-Sinai Medical Records Office, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

can't sleep

going to do something instead

pls don't judge mojo if he ends up dead it was not his intention


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> can't sleep
> 
> going to do something instead
> 
> pls don't judge mojo if he ends up dead it was not his intention



you gonna rub one out bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you're every drug I need and MORE....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you gonna rub one out bro


no

i am sure my love interest was very tired after work or was tired of me, or himself like i get but at least i can fucc good but NOoOOoOoOo don't even tell me you're tired or w/e idc I CAN DEAL W/ THAT

I'm going out and hopefully I will never be seen again but most likely I'll come back

I want to be gone soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the only thing stopping me will be my failing body

but i'm about to slap myself a bunch and get my ass into gear


----------



## Captain.Heroin

4 simple words I tell myself every day

FUCK YOUR FEELINGS, CUPCAKE

and then I feel marginally better...

I think the fresh air and shit will help i think

I just have to think positive lifelover thoughts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

toodles all I am going to reappear or not idc anymore but I do hope to get many good feels reading the Mary Trump book and the re-election nightmare oh god

but perhaps time repeats quicker than my wildest expectations

if my last 4 words on bl have to be typed today they should be

...

FUCK YOUR FEELINGS, CUPCAKE


----------



## w01fg4ng

Be safe, @Captain.Heroin


----------



## Shady's Fox

He deleted my comment, he took it personal

he's a rotten tomato


----------



## Shady's Fox

To 5 miserable month on waggon..


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Did you know the rapper in that is dead. RIP Pop Smoke. It could be a giant Rumor, but I think it's true sadly


It’s been true for like a month now lol.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Here comes the awkward fucking doctor where I fumble over words to switch/get more benzos. Someone please post the

“please sir may I have some more “ meme


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


>


Schizo how you feel about my last song? Same run of the mill stuff from me? Improvement? I like criticism even if you say it’s trash I’d like everyone to lemme know 

I can post links again for everyone it would mean a lot.  Atleast I’m not posting threads about dying off oxy ftm


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> you're every drug I need and MORE....


no better drug then being loved and wanted.


----------



## schizopath

Post it again and I give advice this time.

And btw, you should definitely train your voice and learn new styles and flows.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Post it again and I give advice this time.
> 
> *And btw, you should definitely train your voice and learn new styles and flows.*


i would like to learn more about this too. love singing but my voice breaks at certain notes and struggling with the screaming/growling style.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Post it again and I give advice this time.
> 
> And btw, you should definitely train your voice and learn new styles and flows.


Yeah if you roll through the actual SoundCloud you can see I’m trying new weird shit.  But I’m watching YouTube’s on voice training and may try to find a vocal coach it means that much to me ok I’ll drop.

here

it was master on bass heavy headphones so I may tweak but here for you and everyone else


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coffeeshroom said:


> i would like to learn more about this too. love singing but my voice breaks at certain notes and struggling with the screaming/growling style.


I can help with the growl but not the scream


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> i would like to learn more about this too. love singing but my voice breaks at certain notes and struggling with the screaming/growling style.


I cant really teach you it. Just hard work and learning new singing techniques. I posted a vocaroo of me singing one Scrim verse which had me singing/rapping in 3 different voices. Just hard work etc.


----------



## schizopath

I can only advice the voice change that it feels like I sing in a different part of my mouth/throat


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Yeah if you roll through the actual SoundCloud you can see I’m trying new weird shit.  But I’m watching YouTube’s on voice training and may try to find a vocal coach it means that much to me ok I’ll drop.
> 
> here
> 
> it was master on bass heavy headphones so I may tweak but here for you and everyone else


It works. But seriously, vocal changes in rap are soooo good but still underused. 

I liked it, maybe train fast rapping? Some parts of that song would have been better with it imo.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Waited 5 hours yesterday walking around the city waiting for my pay check to never come. So far waited two hours today and counting. It's never this late.

_I'm on the verge of frenzy_.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Waited 5 hours yesterday walking around the city waiting for my pay check to never come. So far waited two hours today and counting. It's never this late.
> 
> _I'm on the verge of frenzy_.


Same here i have no fucking clue what to say to my doctor about my benzos. I’m keeping you in my prayers man


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Waited 5 hours yesterday walking around the city waiting for my pay check to never come. So far waited two hours today and counting. It's never this late.
> 
> _I'm on the verge of frenzy_.



Sucks, I know that feel. Can't you just ask your boss what's up or something? I like my payday to come on time, at the same time, every time. If it's deviating from the established payment pattern, probably worth a call - not a frenzied one mind you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> It works. But seriously, vocal changes in rap are soooo good but still underused.
> 
> I liked it, maybe train fast rapping? Some parts of that song would have been better with it imo.


I Wish I could I have to learn to focus to fast rap. Which is why I take klonopin before I go record cause when I get in there I think too much (coulda said this, sounded like that, tried this) and then it just comes out a garbled mess. But I am trying to learn how to get a growl to my songs.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Sucks, I know that feel. Can't you just ask your boss what's up or something? I like my payday to come on time, at the same time, every time. If it's deviating from the established payment pattern, probably worth a call - not a frenzied one mind you.



No frenzie no fun.

Waiting on FedEx.

Told my boss to call but still walking in to work every couple hours to double check.

Im sitting on a tire.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> No frenzie no fun.
> 
> Waiting on FedEx.
> 
> Told my boss to call but still walking in to work every couple hours to double check.
> 
> Im sitting on a tire.


I dealt a lot with that with my uncles small business on Friday, cause mgmt dicked around all week you were slammed getting cars back together after painting and praying secretary made it to the bank for payroll. But majority of the time my uncle took his own personal cash to pay out.  I’d suggest asking for your check and an advance on set amount of hours on your next one for the trouble mad


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Sucks, I know that feel. Can't you just ask your boss what's up or something? I like my payday to come on time, at the same time, every time. If it's deviating from the established payment pattern, probably worth a call - not a frenzied one mind you.



Yea, wait until you come down bb.  Nobody needs a meth freak threatening to come to their house and dip their family members into sulfuric acid one by one in front of their eyes if you don't get your paycheck 3 minutes ago.

Try, "hey boss, haven't gotten my check yet, any ideas what's up?"


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Yea, wait until you come down bb.  Nobody needs a meth freak threatening to come to their house and dip their family members into sulfuric acid one by one in front of their eyes if you don't get your paycheck 3 minutes ago.
> 
> Try, "hey boss, haven't gotten my check yet, any ideas what's up?"


And hey boss, since you can’t manage money and responsibilities. I need overtime hours or advance on 20 hours next check


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Waited 5 hours yesterday walking around the city waiting for my pay check to never come. So far waited two hours today and counting. It's never this late.
> 
> _I'm on the verge of frenzy_.


Do you get paid by an actual paper check rather than direct transfer of cash from company to your bank account? Is that common in US? Seems time consuming - then you got to go cash it which sucks if banks not open.


----------



## BK38

Si


madness00 said:


> No frenzie no fun.
> 
> Waiting on FedEx.
> 
> Told my boss to call but still walking in to work every couple hours to double check.
> 
> Im sitting on a tire.



Sitting on a tire has it's own charm. With your shoes off and a shoot of wheat sticking out from your mouth, perhaps a wide brimmed hat made of straw? Ever sit on a tractor tire?  That's the king of tire sittin. With that said, there is a lot to be said for tire swings, but I think that's a whole other category. I mean, it's not a sitting thing, it's a swinging thing. So what was I saying? Oh yeah, chill, bruh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Atelier3 said:


> Do you get paid by an actual paper check rather than direct transfer of cash from company to your bank account? Is that common in US? Seems time consuming - then you got to go cash it which sucks if banks not open.



Yeah i could do direct and usually do but didn't have a bank account when i started and got lazy. Plus i like cash for drugs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Yeah i could do direct and usually do but didn't have a bank account when i started and got lazy. Plus i like cash for drugs.



Cash is king for that very reason. Although i used to hang out at a club in South east Asia where you could put them on your credit card. Also my madam / dealer friend will accept credit cards with 10 % surcharge in an emergency.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh yeah your asian hostel owner?

I am so jealous of that shard.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Atelier3 said:


> Cash is king for that very reason. Although i used to hang out at a club in South east Asia where you could put them on your credit card. Also my madam / dealer friend will accept credit cards with 10 % surcharge in an emergency.



Ye ye my boy, Yakuza always hold the cards


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Oh yeah your asian hostel owner?
> 
> I am so jealous of that shard.


Yep. My best connect ever - though I’ve yet to try asking for credit. We are becoming really tight, she called me up today to see if she could borrow my truck and me to move a new girl into the establishment - told me I’d have a great time afterwards. On the downside she reports wholesale prices have gone up 20 % over the last week. I might be priced  into sobriety at this rate.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Also, I got a zero point warning from wolfgang under the excuse of ''personal harassment'' because I said to Cap

''Hang yourself by a plug, honesty doesn't heal''

also this ''OUR website'' like he actually invested any money in this community. It's the same when people refer to football teams meanwhile

captain has the lounge as his own personal toilet

no wonder why all previous loungers left the lounge

now i know why and it was also in the abyss thread

not in others


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> can't sleep
> 
> going to do something instead
> 
> pls don't judge mojo if he ends up dead it was not his intention


There is more to life than always trying to leave it behind.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Jabberwocky

Fucking olanzapin making mee feel like walking air balloon.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Fucking olanzapin making mee feel like walking air balloon.


is that good or bad? plz elaborate......


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anybody with any seroquel experiences bad..that I can reciprocate  so that I can continue my journey to get More benzos then I’m given?


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> is that good or bad? plz elaborate......


I don't know. It's like i'm in rehab, so it's OK to be zombie, but the side effects are terrible. Fucking tick moves all over my body. But if i don't take them i walk all day around everywhere and can't concertate on anything.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Like im given 3 different anti-psychotics just to calm me down and be able to sleep. Mirtazapin, Ketiapin and Olazapin. All fucking brain killer drugs. 
I'm such a zombie right now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

30mg of olanzapin durin day so i stay calm and in evening little bonus so i get mirtazapin and ketiapin if i want. I havent taken the mirtazapin because it has so bad side effects, specially combined with olanzapin, but don't know.  To be zombie or not to be? 
Is the side effects worth it?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Also i get benzos and many other drugs.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

cant find the share something positive thread now but anyhow
just got a phone call from a new client thats happy with my product and wants to setup a meeting next week to discuss further details about the product and pricing and contracts and so on. Plus if this pulls through i will hopefully have enough capital to start my mushroom growing venture.


----------



## MemphisX3

Coffeeshroom said:


> cant find the share something positive thread now but anyhow
> just got a phone call from a new client thats happy with my product and wants to setup a meeting next week to discuss further details about the product and pricing and contracts and so on. Plus if this pulls through i will hopefully have enough capital to start my mushroom growing venture.


What are you slanging


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MemphisX3 said:


> What are you slanging


cbd extract


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> 30mg of olanzapin durin day so i stay calm and in evening little bonus so i get mirtazapin and ketiapin if i want. I havent taken the mirtazapin because it has so bad side effects, specially combined with olanzapin, but don't know.  To be zombie or not to be?
> Is the side effects worth it?


Thats way too much of olanzapine. They know nothing about medication doses in rehab or psych ward.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> cant find the share something positive thread now but anyhow
> just got a phone call from a new client thats happy with my product and wants to setup a meeting next week to discuss further details about the product and pricing and contracts and so on. Plus if this pulls through i will hopefully have enough capital to start my mushroom growing venture.








						💙 PLUR 💙 - The Share Something POSITIVE Thread
					

We do have one of these somewhere, but I'm not going out to find it rn.   ***   I got a double-yolker for breakfast today! 🐣🐤🐥  Happy Easter y'all!! ❤💛💜




					www.bluelight.org
				



jeez


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> They know nothing about medication doses in rehab or psych ward.


They prescribed me 15mg of abilify for psychopathy at psych ward but fuck that 5mg of olanzapine is enough and even that is for psychotic symptoms.


----------



## MemphisX3

Coffeeshroom said:


> cant find the share something positive thread now but anyhow
> just got a phone call from a new client thats happy with my product and wants to setup a meeting next week to discuss further details about the product and pricing and contracts and so on. Plus if this pulls through i will hopefully have enough capital to start my mushroom growing venture.


Once you get that mushroom venture going I'll be happy to be a 5 star client...


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Thats way too much of olanzapine. They know nothing about medication doses in rehab or psych ward.


Yeah, i feel its way too much. My mouth, tongue, my eyebrows and my hands are twitching i can't even go to speak to people i seem like retard or something. This is horrible.


----------



## MemphisX3

Coffeeshroom said:


> cbd extract


No shit...what's your clientele? Gas stations and shit....?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MemphisX3 said:


> No shit...what's your clientele? Gas stations and shit....?


No cbd doesnt get sold at gas stations and shit lol. Only pharmacies and some online website here by us sell CBD oil or extract that's from hemp plants. Mine has thc in it but a low level but they like and want and that is all that matters.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> No cbd doesnt get sold at gas stations and shit lol. Only pharmacies and some online website here by us sell CBD oil or extract that's from hemp plants. Mine has thc in it but a low level but they like and want and that is all that matters.


it does get sold at gas station here


----------



## schizopath

Fuck yeah, gonna go smoke some weed and chill with my good poet friend who I havent seen in two years


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Fuck yeah, gonna go smoke some weed and chill with my good poet friend who I havent seen in two years


At least you have friends!


----------



## schizopath

I have some solid friends. Despite everything I got real friends and shit. Im lucky.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> I have some solid friends. Despite everything I got real friends and shit. Im lucky.


yeah real mates are far and few in between. i myself only have 3 solid mates that i know i can depend on.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have no friends and am perpetually perplexed as to why not. I seem quite likable on first meeting but somehow nothing sticks. I am excellent at finding acquaintances for a single evening of future regrets though.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> At least you have friends!


friends and people to help u do your droogs r different iirc


----------



## Mysterier

After convening with the local Archdiocese and the spirit of Edgar Cayce as well as his newest reincarnation, Arnold "Big Boy" Wedbetter, we can now, with unequivocal confidence, announce that Ted Nugent's maniacal state, perhaps believed to be some sort of possession, is, in fact, because someone stole his cattail in 1983. A tail which he surreptitiously took from Morris the Cat in 1978. Further compounding Mr. Nugget's state of impropriety and imbalance, was the Warner Bros. release of Batman Returns in 1992.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> After convening with the local Archdiocese and the spirit of Edgar Cayce as well as his newest reincarnation, Arnold "Big Boy" Wedbetter, we can now, with unequivocal confidence, announce that Ted Nugent's maniacal state, perhaps believed to be some sort of possession, is, in fact, because someone stole his cattail in 1983. A tail which he surreptitiously took from Morris the Cat in 1978. Further compounding Mr. Nugget's state of impropriety and imbalance, was the Warner Bros. release of Batman Returns in 1992.


Ted's a dick. "if u wanna grill it, u gotta kill it". hey bro i found a grocery sto......


----------



## JackoftheWood

I've gotten so stoned I ordered a damn 20 piece mcnuggets. I need professional help.


----------



## Mysterier

JackoftheWood said:


> I've gotten so stoned I ordered a damn 20 piece mcnuggets. I need professional help.



The professionals could alchemize your needless guilt.

They also might alchemize the nuggets into t-shirts normalizing your woefully-felt transgressions by proselytizing, "I didn't choose the nug life, the nug life chose me." 

Which, of course, would be a relevant duality of your current situation.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Mysterier said:


> The professionals could alchemize your needless guilt.
> 
> They also might alchemize the nuggets into t-shirts normalizing your woefully-felt transgressions by proselytizing, "I didn't choose the nug life, the nug life chose me."
> 
> Which, of course, would be a relevant duality of your current situation.


Truly my depravity knows no bounds.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Truly my depravity knows no bounds.


i think you meant "my hypocrisy noes no bounds" jmo iirc ffs


----------



## mal3volent

JackoftheWood said:


> I've gotten so stoned I ordered a damn 20 piece mcnuggets. I need professional help.



pffft... that's nothing man. Please tell me you got fries at least? Which sauces ?


----------



## Mysterier

JackoftheWood said:


> Truly my depravity knows no bounds.


----------



## JackoftheWood

mal3volent said:


> pffft... that's nothing man. Please tell me you got fries at least? Which sauces ?


No fries, had to get that sweet n sour my dude.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

face porn


----------



## Mysterier

Porn face


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Porn face


if you wanns phuc u aunt


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if you wanns phuc u aunt



Troublesome prompt. Maybe u ant.


----------



## mal3volent

JackoftheWood said:


> sweet n sour my dude.



v nice v nice... I like that too but I usually get honey mustard


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Troublesome prompt. Maybe u ant.


2 old hooevr


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> 2 old hooevr



I agree 100%.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

hey man, scoop on covid? newa lies....


----------



## Mysterier

*Camera pans to local COVID-19 correspondent, @Captain.Heroin*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> *Camera pans to local COVID-19 correspondent, @Captain.Heroin*


fox news sucks


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fox news sucks



Yes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I like FOX News, it’s full of people and news pundits that want to spread coronavirus around and kill people, with out getting in trouble. Big respect for monsters like that! Fuck you libtards, coronavirus is a hoax, don’t ever where masks. This is the time to pack the town square and just cough as hard as you can at the Walmart.
> 
> I don’t wanna hear shit about hating people until you put in the work. Fuck that mask and the AOC’s of the world. Fuck everyone, Coronavirus Parties is where coldblooded killas get their ammo. They won’t get in any trouble either.
> 
> If you want to find me, I’ll be sitting on my roof cleaning my shotgun with a bottle of Jack, watching it all burn down.
> 
> FOX News forever, huh @JGrimez? Don’t be a pussy with this!
> 
> —Wizard


tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> SPEAK ENGLISH, you write like the illiterate people of Australia.


tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BLACK SABBATH - "War Pigs" (Live Video)
					

Black Sabbath performing "War Pigs" live at Ozzfest 2005 in Donington, UKFacebook: http://www.facebook.com/BlackSabbathInstagram: http://www.instagram.com/Bl...




					www.youtube.com
				



English


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i won 75 on state lottery.  scratch off. they ain't paying. girl said no


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> SPEAK ENGLISH! tldr, bitch!


tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

in wut God do we trust?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It really doesn’t matter for you or me! God and Satan don’t exist! Learn that shit, and join my cult by liking and subscribing to The God that I tell you is God!
> 
> See how this works? Like and subscribe.
> 
> —Wizard


tldr. ozzy rules biotech


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> tldr asshole


tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I bet your Mom is having heath concerns now Shit, didn’t she serve the community iirc, or/and did she fail you as well! I play on my phone for fun, but you make it your life! So... fuck you dude!
> 
> PS It gets worse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Best!
> 
> —Wizard


tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

harry potter iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ffs


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ymmv


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

tldr


----------



## Mysterier

All this sauciness is making me randy.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

anyone.  i need s spell to get sum taco bell?


----------



## Mysterier

Mysterier said:


> All this sauciness is making me randy.




All this randiness is making me saucy.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

hurry cuz I'm hungry af


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Does it involve a buck 99 and a car, way way ahead of you!


tl not worth reading.  iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

have ur daughters fetch me sum beer?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Calm down, my daughters will fuck you if you give me dat dowery, if yo ain’t no gentlemen yo be missin bro. Speak English dude!
> 
> People go missing all the time.
> 
> —Wizard


i seen em. no thanks


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ English


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Phew! I don’t like destroying people in real life. You’re smart! I like people that are smart, they know never to screw with me.
> 
> —Wizard


tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

me 2  my nights ruined


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Let’s play with a so-called wizard, whatever your dumb handle is?


stfu it's tl


----------



## MemphisX3

Coffeeshroom said:


> No cbd doesnt get sold at gas stations and shit lol. Only pharmacies and some online website here by us sell CBD oil or extract that's from hemp plants. Mine has thc in it but a low level but they like and want and that is all that matters.


They sell that shit at every corner store here. Extract, flower, god damn anything. There is a CBD store right down the street


----------



## MemphisX3

PULLUP WITH THE STICK




































LET IT HIT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Be safe, @Captain.Heroin


I am alive

Cried a lot and it helped to cry that much

I am so beaten up i will likely wake up screaming in pain , and i cant believe i

Remembered

It

All

Everything


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Waited 5 hours yesterday walking around the city waiting for my pay check to never come. So far waited two hours today and counting. It's never this late.
> 
> _I'm on the verge of frenzy_.


I am on the verge of memory failure but am going to be cursed with this i am sure

You grow up but it never stops getting old


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need to get this out but I wish to only tell 1 person prolly too lazy/tired to gaf after everything

I kept the smallest bit of it so I cannot forget

if I cannot move tomorrow and am cussing yall out remind me I had this beautiful story and I must not lose track of it

oh god

can live for today, alone so far , naked and about to eat / 2 beers max, and then sad dad pass out if i'm lucky to stay conscious thru this


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hello guys, its my 6th day here. Fucking morning medication later because of friday. We have to wait so long.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am alive
> 
> Cried a lot and it helped to cry that much
> 
> I am so beaten up i will likely wake up screaming in pain , and i cant believe i
> 
> Remembered
> 
> It
> 
> All
> 
> Everything


Did you try to steal CDs from best buy and get served by loss prevention?


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need to get this out but I wish to only tell 1 person prolly too lazy/tired to gaf after everything
> 
> I kept the smallest bit of it so I cannot forget
> 
> if I cannot move tomorrow and am cussing yall out remind me I had this beautiful story and I must not lose track of it
> 
> oh god
> 
> can live for today, alone so far , naked and about to eat / 2 beers max, and then sad dad pass out if i'm lucky to stay conscious thru this


What.the.fuck are you babbling about


----------



## Xorkoth

DopeM said:


> I can stop any time I want to
> Famous last words that came back to haunt you



Like mr roboto I went through a tube of glue
Twenty two copies of scooby doo too
I stop every time I sleep, dude



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hello guys, its my 6th day here. Fucking morning medication later because of friday. We have to wait so long.



Hang in there man, you got this, it's true


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why is abyss so dry?


----------



## schizopath

Tulin tänne oikeestaan vaan kaman takia
en jätä muille oon yhen miehen mafia


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Tulin tänne oikeestaan vaan kaman takia
> en jätä muille oon yhen miehen mafia






"Pelkät harhat, valheet ja kärsimys maanpäälle ihmisten keskuuteen jätetään / Kaikki on yksinkertasta, helvetin helppoo ja sen lisäks saatanan kätevää."
Finnish takeover begins in 1.2.3...4..5...


----------



## Jabberwocky

"Huomenta veljet, miten ois aamukaffet? Kai on punast maitoo, sokerii ja piristyksen tarvet?"


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


>


Respect must be earned. Kindness is same as acting civil for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


>


Who the fuck are you?
You could say.......... an artist


----------



## 6am-64-14m

PtahTek said:


> I have contributed in ignorance.


This has got me tearing-up in cleaning sort of way, ya know? 
Why? I do not know....
This fucking site makes me cry at times from freedom.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Youre smiling into your lies, and I cant turn away any longer


Illusion disorder aka one Stupid mofo


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> one Stupid mofo


Who, me? lol JK
It is true, though... I say this about myself very onda regular.
One


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

schizopath said:


> Tulin tänne oikeestaan vaan kaman takia
> en jätä muille oon yhen miehen mafia


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hello everyone!
How's your day?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hello everyone!
> How's your day?


I'm in pain, but will live

body healing I think


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm pretty fucking low today... I cut out an extra day between phenibut doses so that's part of it, I took some earlier as it was my day to do so in the taper and I feel better now.  But my girl is trying to get us to self-isolate again and my life has gotten going again, band stuff happening, seeing friends.  Still being careful, but we hung out with someone whose coworker tested positve for covid 8 days ago, we hung out 14 days ago, and now she thinks we need to not see anyone for 2 weeks.  I'm like, it's been 14 days already and we show no symptoms.  I feel pulled in so many directions, my bandmates need me to participate, we're trying to finalize our album, we're practicing and writing new material.  Have an outdoor event we're playing at next weekend.  My girlfriend is freaked out and wants me to drop out of everything because cases are spiking.  I'm addicted to drugs and trying to do a detox retreat all August but my buddy doing it with me is not doing a great job of getting it organized, the cabin may have fallen through, we may be pushing the date when we do it back.  And I'm finding myself chipping away at kratom and noticeably having withdrawals from it.  Plus the phenibut.  Total lockdown fucks my mental health, everything in my life that I love involves going out in the world and doing things with people.

I just want to sleep until this is all over.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Why is abyss so dry?



Menopause iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## 6am-64-14m

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hello everyone!


Hi!


DeadManWalkin' said:


> How's your day?


About the same as above poster... just not in a band and the stress of _that_ particular dedication. This has been a constant in my life so it is not only a*norm but also sort of comfort-zone. I don't pretend to get it (yet) but let's say it hasn't _always _been so and I feel sharper for it.


Edit: well... beings how I am a slow mf it would be the poster above poster now. 
Thx

Hope your day is a bright shining example of what living _sposed _to be. 

Love always


----------



## schizopath

Multiverse


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I'm pretty fucking low today... I cut out an extra day between phenibut doses so that's part of it, I took some earlier as it was my day to do so in the taper and I feel better now.  But my girl is trying to get us to self-isolate again and my life has gotten going again, band stuff happening, seeing friends.  Still being careful, but we hung out with someone whose coworker tested positve for covid 8 days ago, we hung out 14 days ago, and now she thinks we need to not see anyone for 2 weeks.  I'm like, it's been 14 days already and we show no symptoms.  I feel pulled in so many directions, my bandmates need me to participate, we're trying to finalize our album, we're practicing and writing new material.  Have an outdoor event we're playing at next weekend.  My girlfriend is freaked out and wants me to drop out of everything because cases are spiking.  I'm addicted to drugs and trying to do a detox retreat all August but my buddy doing it with me is not doing a great job of getting it organized, the cabin may have fallen through, we may be pushing the date when we do it back.  And I'm finding myself chipping away at kratom and noticeably having withdrawals from it.  Plus the phenibut.  Total lockdown fucks my mental health, everything in my life that I love involves going out in the world and doing things with people.
> 
> I just want to sleep until this is all over.
> 
> 
> 
> Menopause iirc


just use a face mask and social distance iirc

i went on w/ my life in small ways trying for bigger ways - we know that isn't going to happen (because I am stuck in the loop)

and I'll never get out 'till I'm dead!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> just use a face mask and social distance iirc
> 
> i went on w/ my life in small ways trying for bigger ways - we know that isn't going to happen (because I am stuck in the loop)
> 
> and I'll never get out 'till I'm dead!



Can we ban Cap?

not a question, that's an order. Without cheese iirc

he uses the lounge as his toilet

and other ppl gotta put up with this shit

nah bro we ain't lifting weights

nor morals

u want that, you get naked

and u began to get that metro outta head

otherwise it will keep spinnin


----------



## schizopath

Still blasting this. Peak metalcore right there.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Still blasting this. Peak metalcore right there.


I kept singing the chorus at my friends place. Fight me.


----------



## BK38

I think I owed you this @madness00 

https://voca.ro/fCzG1Mrt82l


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> I think I owed you this @madness00
> 
> https://voca.ro/fCzG1Mrt82l








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Fight me.



*NSFW*:


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> *NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I think I owed you this @madness00
> 
> https://voca.ro/fCzG1Mrt82l








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

howdy princess how you doin


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



Such a delightfully Irish voice  Also, yeah, I'm no singer, but Madness wanted a sample of me baked and saying something so I figured the song fit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You're baked?? W333rrrddd


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> You're baked?? W333rrrddd



Somewhat and I've only got a J left  To save it for tmrw or go full on into the bakesphere... that is the question.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just save it bro.

Save it for tomorrow night.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Just save it bro.
> 
> Save it for tomorrow night.



Butttttttttt, I could be higher and it's Saturday and I finally have a connect again here, so could prob get some more this coming week. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

I could also just make a large bowl of pasta and eat that and it would probably be satisfying enough.... I could also get high while the water's boiling. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hello everyone!
> How's your day?



Day 3 of my cunning plan to have a marathon clean out of my cupboards and have a fresh drug-free house come Monday morning is going like clockwork. To help things along its a gorgeous sunny winter’s day just brimming with feelings of pleasure and joy. Only one shot left and a family lunch in 3 hours and an important work meeting in exactly 23 hours so timing needs to be just so as I bring this adventure to a close. On the optimistic side I’ve been pulling hour long catnaps every so often that have kept me compus mentis. I actually feel like I just slept 8 hours. Hoping for at least a month of productive work starting Monday before I jump on the merry go-round again.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Butttttttttt, I could be higher and it's Saturday and I finally have a connect again here, so could prob get some more this coming week. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I could also just make a large bowl of pasta and eat that and it would probably be satisfying enough.... I could also get high while the water's boiling. Decisions, decisions.



Lol same old BK much hmm many decisions. 

Ive been smoking with others a lot and i can handle it better than when i was in college. I used to just isolate but you can catch me dancing on my porch stoned in da hood.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Good night poor diabolic beings

I am afraid of covid, at home this night


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am afraid of covid, at home this night


how are you doing man

i'm pretty horned up right now... thinking about ass


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you doing man
> 
> i'm pretty horned up right now... thinking about ass



Doing well, I will make my foreskin bleed tonight, flap flap, how about you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Doing well, I will make my foreskin bleed tonight, flap flap, how about you?


doing ok

haven't gotten sex in like 2 days so my load is gonna be huge if i can fuck tonight

it's ok if i can't too, life goes on, will live

i have some lovely notes from my most recent adventure i must consume


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> doing ok
> 
> haven't gotten sex in like 2 days so my load is gonna be huge if i can fuck tonight
> 
> it's ok if i can't too, life goes on, will live
> 
> i have some lovely notes from my most recent adventure i must consume



A huge potato, that reminds me one of my crazy cocaine days, I was fucking a shemale and I received one huge load on my chest it was hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> A huge potato, that reminds me one of my crazy cocaine days, I was fucking a shemale and I received one huge load on my chest it was hot


tell me some stories about you and a hot younger guy

my boner is piqued


----------



## jose ribas da silva

But after the ejaculation, confess I was disgusted with the whole thing


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The hottest one I have was one day at the bunnies with a hot young guy... I was drinking my beer in a bar, smoking a joint (brazil one can smoke in some bars, it is ok). This guy gave me a paper with his phone number. An angelical face, small dick, in general, I am not passive, but this day I could not resist.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

First time this guy did cocaine in his life and it was a fucking high quality one, so that he could receive a lot too hihihi


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I almost fell in love with him, we met other times, luckily, I had a very good woman to compete with him and I ended up choosing her


----------



## w01fg4ng

jose ribas da silva said:


> But after the ejaculation, confess I was disgusted with the whole thing


Sounds like a porn review by Kevin Nealon.










						Watch Saturday Night Live Highlight: Weekend Update Segment - Movie Review - NBC.com
					

Watch Saturday Night Live highlight 'Weekend Update Segment - Movie Review' on NBC.com




					www.nbc.com


----------



## jose ribas da silva

w01fg4ng said:


> Sounds like a porn review by Kevin Nealon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Saturday Night Live Highlight: Weekend Update Segment - Movie Review - NBC.com
> 
> 
> Watch Saturday Night Live highlight 'Weekend Update Segment - Movie Review' on NBC.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbc.com



man, right now I am so fucking baked, in brazil in general is not possible to buy a decent weed for a decent price, but miraculously I have found one (smoking from morning to night, non stop) and I have drank several beers too.  summarizing, I am not able to speak in portuguese so in english it is even worse and I don't know why i am saying this by the way, so you can have an idea of how bad I am right now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

half hard

am sincerely hoping for sex tonight, but will rest i guess, let my body heal


----------



## jose ribas da silva

what's playing in the tropics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> The hottest one I have was one day at the bunnies with a hot young guy... I was drinking my beer in a bar, smoking a joint (brazil one can smoke in some bars, it is ok). This guy gave me a paper with his phone number. An angelical face, small dick, in general, I am not passive, but this day I could not resist.


Was he a gentle lover or did he have his way with you?

I cannot wait until tonight... gonna get off one way or the other


----------



## mal3volent

Drinking some alcoholic beverages... got some mozzarella sticks in the freezer ... who knows what the night will bring


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Drinking some alcoholic beverages... got some mozzarella sticks in the freezer ... who knows what the night will bring


i had 2 beers yesterday and really needed it... and was already groggy as fuck and passed out hard

woke up in pain but it faded thank god


----------



## BK38

I am going to smoke my last joint. I will probably regret it tmrw, but fuck it. Hope I can score next week.


----------



## mal3volent

Tequila is very tasty


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain'.. U HER JE SUIS

AM GONNA FIND U AND AM GONNA FEED UR BRAIN WHILE U ALIVE

FYCKIN HELL MAN, IZ THE LIUNGE THA NEW PORNHUB? EVERY FCKIN DAY I HEAR U SAYING THE AAME LOOP 'FUCK IIRC HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO KISS' AND SHIT. CHANVE UR NAME TO DEJA VU. REPETITVE ERROR STUCK IN TJMD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Tequila is very tasty








sure does


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Captain'.. U HER JE SUIS
> 
> AM GONNA FIND U AND AM GONNA FEED UR BRAIN WHILE U ALIVE
> 
> FYCKIN HELL MAN, IZ THE LIUNGE THA NEW PORNHUB? EVERY FCKIN DAY I HEAR U SAYING THE AAME LOOP 'FUCK IIRC HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO KISS' AND SHIT. CHANVE UR NAME TO DEJA VU. REPETITVE ERROR STUCK IN TJMD


Sir, you aren't allowed to shop at Target if you aren't wearing your facemask.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> sure does




I need a vacay


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

You don't HAVE to be so fuckin cool about IT


----------



## BK38

How scary is "The Shining" on a scale of 1-10? I think I'm gonna smoke and watch it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I need a vacay


just had 1

was awesome

recovering

am burnt and pained

owww my boddyyy


----------



## w01fg4ng

jose ribas da silva said:


> man, right now I am so fucking baked, in brazil in general is not possible to buy a decent weed for a decent price, but miraculously I have found one (smoking from morning to night, non stop) and I have drank several beers too.  summarizing, I am not able to speak in portuguese so in english it is even worse and I don't know why i am saying this by the way, so you can have an idea of how bad I am right now


No worries.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> How scary is "The Shining" on a scale of 1-10? I think I'm gonna smoke and watch it.


2


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> 2



So not so scary?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> So not so scary?


it's like


slooooow motion


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's like
> 
> 
> slooooow motion



Hmmmmmm, should I get high and watch it or am I gonna lose interest?

Edit: Can't be fucked, Southpark it is!


----------



## Hylight

it's redrum


----------



## Hylight

jk it 's good


since you axed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Hmmmmmm, should I get high and watch it or am I gonna lose interest?
> 
> Edit: Can't be fucked, Southpark it is!


it's fairly uninteresting to me

some ppl like it like the guy i'm seeing is a big fan

south park is pretty good esp the latest seasons


----------



## w01fg4ng

So what bottle of wine does thing open?


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It opens a bottle of red wine that goes directly up my ass! You know this! Elevated and to the left!
> 
> —Wizard


Elevated

I can respect that.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> In your face:


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

how i picture mal & pals


----------



## Captain.Heroin

boner, bored (need fucc but will settle for fap) and trying to get hungry

i lost some weight mal i look better by like 10%

i still need my iv meth bad dad bod back but i'll have to settle for dabs and exercise to stay marginally thin - more like plebe average weight

sigh

if i had a time machine i'd go back in time and yell @ myself for eating


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh
my
god
becky look at her butt

gonna rest in my crycoffin with tear sauce after dinner tonight if still alone

and i do have doggos hitting me up i am still obsessed with the one and it is killing me [death through sensory input]






someone ate my peel and i'm just oozing juices


----------



## Captain.Heroin

need fucc
going to cry w/o it prolly

and rub the tears all over my BODYYyyy

i just need some bbq ribs and a plate of fries

oh fuccC me


----------



## MemphisX3

My balls are chafed from fishing in 100 degree heat


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Didn’t I text u ‘bout Becky?
> 
> SUX SUX SUX
> 
> *headphase*


----------



## MemphisX3

It took me a week to remember this song....


And fuck does it bring back hobbible memories.


----------



## MemphisX3

Song Reminds me of waking up at 6am to blow the dope man up until he came theu at 7 and I walked my crusty ass across the street from my extended stay hood ass motel in old ass house shoes, jeans 3x too big with no drawers on to cop a wake up 

My alarm that I carried from motel to motel had the alarm set to radio and this song was always in constant morning rotation.

Song is decent but its fucked via memory bank.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

"Look at me i'm a beatiful creature!"




Good morning everyone, it's 7th day in rehab. I'm leaving on friday. 
This is just a fucking tolerance break for me. And it looks good on papers, why the fuck i have been fucking scamming myself and everyone else that i'm quitting? 
Friday, when i get home, i'll call my man 100% and shoot these blue veins of warm blood full of dope.
How's everyone doing?


----------



## MrsGamp

Has anyone else got an aversion to clusters of small, slightly irregular holes? Eg as in empty seed pods?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Would you like me to do some witchcraft for you?
> 
> Legit question @DeadManWalkin'?
> 
> —Wizard


Depends on the kind of witchcraft man.


----------



## MrsGamp

This sort of thing:

https://www.google.com.au/imgres?im...bone+density+scan+images&hl=en&source=sh/x/im[/URL]


----------



## MrsGamp

PS as you can see is images from bone density scans, but these are exactly the sort of holes I mean ...actually I am so disgusted by that link it's becoming an intrusive thought ...


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Blood? Or a simple prayer?
> 
> —Wizard


I'll take both of em.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Specifically?


Well, i wish time could go faster.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Red vein kratom


What is red vein kratom? Or do I not want to know....btw could I PM/start conversation with you re black magic? I don't want to do it: it's just for purposes of horror story I am trying to write!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Has anyone else got an aversion to clusters of small, slightly irregular holes? Eg as in empty seed pods?


shotgun pellets will do that to a person iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i completed the absurd loop that has daunted me every turn of the corner

no one wants to ask the question
what was it
what was the correlation
why
no

it will never be uttered
no one will understand


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Will do


Your predicate nominative and linking verb are missing a subject

[grammar nazi eternal]

i do the same thing though informally all the time don't mind me I'm being grammartroll2.0


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> shotgun pellets will do that to a person iirc


Just googled it and apparently being disgusted by small, slightly  irregular holes that are close together  is called "trypophobia" and 16 percent of people have it ...apparently it could be an evolutionary thing - to repel a person from wounds, tumors or dangerous spotty animals...anyone here have a phobia?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Has anyone else got an aversion to clusters of small, slightly irregular holes? Eg as in empty seed pods?


to answer your question I do prefer the green bristly side of a sponge

so um

maybe

Other times it looks good

like small batch shatter w/ the oil evap holes that golden hole filled shit

ya

so i dunno

maybe i just like getting high


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> Your predicate nominative and linking verb are missing a subject
> 
> [grammar nazi eternal]
> 
> i do the same thing though informally all the time don't mind me I'm being grammartroll2.0


Grammar is very important. We wouldn't even know we were alive without subjects, objects and predicates...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Just googled it and apparently being disgusted by small, slightly  irregular holes that are close together  is called "trypophobia" and 16 percent of people have it ...apparently it could be an evolutionary thing - to repel a person from wounds, tumors or dangerous spotty animals...anyone here have a phobia?


I get claustrophobic, agoraphobic, and I'm terrified of moths (more so than beetles, spiders, snakes, etc) but I don't think that's a common one

ummm

Also sobriety.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I guess I am nosocomephobic too, because ever since the covid came out if I hear a friend went to a hospital I think they'll come down w/ the covid and die

even when they don't

it like amazes me people go into a hospital and come out breathing OK 2 weeks later

so yeah maybe a little nosocomephobic


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> to answer your question I do prefer the green bristly side of a sponge
> 
> so um
> 
> maybe
> 
> Other times it looks good
> 
> like small batch shatter w/ the oil evap holes that golden hole filled shit
> 
> ya
> 
> so i dunno
> 
> maybe i just like getting high


Aye, yes, well you're not alone there! 
Sadly have run outta practically everything. Even booze. So it's probably not the time to gross myself out by looking up trypophobic-inducing pictures...


----------



## MrsGamp

M


Captain.Heroin said:


> I get claustrophobic, agoraphobic, and I'm terrified of moths (more so than beetles, spiders, snakes, etc) but I don't think that's a common one
> 
> ummm
> 
> Also sobriety.


my mother loathed moths. If a big moth got inside and flapped around she'd literally scream in terror ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Aye, yes, well you're not alone there!
> Sadly have run outta practically everything. Even booze. So it's probably not the time to gross myself out by looking up trypophobic-inducing pictures...


ouch

yeah i have 12 ounces of beer left, the last one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> M
> 
> my mother loathed moths. If a big moth got inside and flapped around she'd literally scream in terror ...


i'm ok with butterflies

i'm ok with flies

but moths?  GAME=OVER


----------



## Shady's Fox

MrsGamp said:


> M
> 
> my mother loathed moths. If a big moth got inside and flapped around she'd literally scream in terror ...



I have an obsession with moths, I collect insects as pets and other various little creatures like scorpions, spiders, dragonflies, lizards, centipede and so on but my point was that moths are in my opinion the most fascinating creatures to be. Stuck a cocoon in someone's throat. ye to Lucifer.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


>









Children of revolution


----------



## schizopath




----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> I guess I am nosocomephobic too, because ever since the covid came out if I hear a friend went to a hospital I think they'll come down w/ the covid and die
> 
> even when they don't
> 
> it like amazes me people go into a hospital and come out breathing OK 2 weeks later
> 
> so yeah maybe a little nosocomephobic


btw you are first American I've encountered here who is  actually frightened of COVID ... as for the rest of you, wtf?
what is it, about 140,000  deaths since March...and (according to Australian news) 75,000 new cases in the last 36 HOURS!
I'd too scared to go out!


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> btw you are first American I've encountered here who is  actually frightened of COVID ... as for the rest of you, wtf?
> what is it, about 140,000  deaths since March...and (according to Australian news) 75,000 new cases in the last 36 HOURS!
> I'd too scared to go out!


ps in Melbourne there is now a "second wave" and many are blaming the un-cancelling of AFL (Australian football). Back in March the PM said "no football this year." But then because Australia was doing "so well" they changed their minds...it has now been re-cancelled, and last I heard Melbourne is about to go into "stage four lockdown"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> btw you are first American I've encountered here who is  actually frightened of COVID ... as for the rest of you, wtf?
> what is it, about 140,000  deaths since March...and (according to Australian news) 75,000 new cases in the last 36 HOURS!
> I'd too scared to go out!


I'm probably frightened of it because I had it imo

The rest of them American doggos just tryin' to get their dick wet and can't fathom no sex for 2, 3, 4, 6+ weeks


----------



## Shady's Fox

Stab you with Jacob's Laddah


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> can't fathom no sex for 2, 3, 4, 6+ weeks


Its been 9 months now


----------



## Shady's Fox

I HEARD U CAN'T GET PRETZELA NINTNELA THROUGH INTERCOURSE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Its been 9 months now


oh man I fucked 4 times tonight and i went like 3 days without it

that's like 270 days omg

i would be on the corner looking for "a good time"

my love interest from the love making consumed a bunch of calories and i feel the need to cook all the raw beef i have into one giant hamburger patty and just like shove it down my throat

it's good exercise and i exercised a lot lately and

i asked him do i look thinner

[honest look at my body]

No


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for serious though

i have the choice between additional sex in the morning (he basically invited me over i guess he liked it lol) or um... sleeping in for like 13 hours and honestly that sounds pretty fuckin' good

but i think i'll opt for the sex

i'm kind of like half nodding (beers + dabs) but want an antihistamine so i uncontrollably fall asleep and have no nightrmares *i am still having nightmares*

every doctor i talk to is ok with prescribing me benzos because i'm mentally broken and this life is hard and it is long


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I do none of this, because it’s illegal.


So you would totally sever people's heads and kick them around and shit, if it wasn't illegal?


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> *i am still having nightmares*


Benzo withdrawal dreams are the real wet dream nightmares


----------



## schizopath

I may be mostly about that core etc but shit if pop doesnt sound good every once in a while


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

5 years since hearing this live


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> I have an obsession with moths, I collect insects as pets and other various little creatures like scorpions, spiders, dragonflies, lizards, centipede and so on but my point was that moths are in my opinion the most fascinating creatures to be. Stuck a cocoon in someone's throat. ye to Lucifer.



Channelling your inner Buffalo Bill?


----------



## schizopath

Iirc, Lil Xans best verse and Ghostemanes best verse


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Channelling your inner Buffalo Bill?



It rubs the lotion on its skin


----------



## BK38




----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm probably frightened of it because I had it imo
> 
> The rest of them American doggos just tryin' to get their dick wet and can't fathom no sex for 2, 3, 4, 6+ weeks


Whoa, did you really have it? 

What's it like?


----------



## Hylight

^ he did . i hate that he had it but

i _loves_ how he can describe the incredible . . . 

and all ♡ that's all


----------



## Shady's Fox

SHADY SNOWY ENVIRONMENTS


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Use DuckDuckGo and search ‘red vein kratom’ and see if it’s legal in your state/country/territory? It’s legal in Ohio, but finding a good source takes years of clever relationship building! It’s worth it, to never see a pain doctor again!
> 
> —Wizard




Does it store well and do you have to freeze it ? 

Would it grow mold and make one hallucinate ? 

lool. I am trying to be serious as possibly can, somehow I am doing this. 

Oh, kraatom !  Does it shelf life expire also, I think so, but can it sit around awhile ?


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t play that poop! Plus it’s not called “black” magic anymore, because it sounds racist. I think what you are implying is blood magic, witch requires blood. Think of The Maya civilization, where they would chop off the heads of people and roll them down the pyramids. Actually think of any culture that builds pyramids and chops people’s heads off to ‘pray’ to god/gods. Better yet, think of the great folks that gave us Santeria, or in the Caribbean voodoo (chicken) magik. I do none of this, because it’s illegal. Blood magic only require a single drop of blood (usually from ones own finger)! Who do you think god listen to first, a person that chops a head off a person, or someone‘s silly nighttime prayer? Dunno?
> 
> —Wizard


Hey wasn't suggesting you were into nasty magick: I know you ain't,we've talked before ... Just thought you might know some spooky little hint I could clap in my story, which is sort of comedy-horror...basically a woman starts working for a lawyer who has sold his soul. But he's muffed it in some ways. For example, one of his other employees is a demon called Titivillus - allegedly a "real" demon who torments people by making them unable to spell or pronounce properly....


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t play that poop! Plus it’s not called “black” magic anymore, because it sounds racist. I think what you are implying is blood magic, witch requires blood. Think of The Maya civilization, where they would chop off the heads of people and roll them down the pyramids. Actually think of any culture that builds pyramids and chops people’s heads off to ‘pray’ to god/gods. Better yet, think of the great folks that gave us Santeria, or in the Caribbean voodoo (chicken) magik. I do none of this, because it’s illegal. Blood magic only require a single drop of blood (usually from ones own finger)! Who do you think god listen to first, a person that chops a head off a person, or someone‘s silly nighttime prayer? Dunno?
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Hylight

fuk. meth woudn't even wake me up now either .

ding ding ding 
clang clang goes the bell.


----------



## MrsGamp

P


MrsGamp said:


> Hey wasn't suggesting you were into nasty magick: I know you ain't,we've talked before ... Just thought you might know some spooky little hint I could clap in my story, which is sort of comedy-horror...basically a woman starts working for a lawyer who has sold his soul. But he's muffed it in some ways. For example, one of his other employees is a demon called Titivillus - allegedly a "real" demon who torments people by making them unable to spell or pronounce properly....


ps actually unsure of the "Titivillus" angle ... Maybe I should stick to "scary", not "scary-plus-comic", which typically doesn't work very well. 

Anyway if a person has bartered their soul, are there any lesser-known signs and symptoms?


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t play that poop! Plus it’s not called “black” magic anymore, because it sounds racist. I think what you are implying is blood magic, witch requires blood. Think of The Maya civilization, where they would chop off the heads of people and roll them down the pyramids. Actually think of any culture that builds pyramids and chops people’s heads off to ‘pray’ to god/gods. Better yet, think of the great folks that gave us Santeria, or in the Caribbean voodoo (chicken) magik. I do none of this, because it’s illegal. Blood magic only require a single drop of blood (usually from ones own finger)! Who do you think god listen to first, a person that chops a head off a person, or someone‘s silly nighttime prayer? Dunno?
> 
> —Wizard


I believe God hears us, especially if we are in pain. Which doesn't mean God takes pain away - God is not a short-order cook taking your orders...


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> God and Satan don’t exist, I’ve checked it out as a wizard. Spirituality, however, does exist, and I encourage people’s faith, as long as they don’t shove down my throat! Too many people have been killed by people’s stupid religions. Study that!
> 
> —Wizard


I wouldn't shove religion down yer throat. Sorry if I sounded pious.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> God and Satan don’t exist, I’ve checked it out as a wizard. Spirituality, however, does exist, and I encourage people’s faith, as long as they don’t shove it down my throat! Too many people have been killed by people’s stupid religions. Study that!
> 
> —Wizard


PS besides whether or not Satan truly exists is beside the point ... I just thought you might know some spooky "lore" about Faustian pacts...there's nothing on the internet about it that isn't totally obvious, and I would like to write something interesting . But if you'd rather not discuss, then so be it...


----------



## schizopath

Numerology is an actual science


----------



## Hylight

I MEANT, NO, REALLY . . . . . THANK YOU !!

as in no, but thank you much,

o jesus i need som coca leaves


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> There is 9 layers of hell, according to Faust, and we all live in them at some point. _Dante’s inferno _is an allegory for our everyday life. Really depressing if you think about it, but guess what? There is two sides to his coin.
> 
> —Wizard



What


----------



## Hylight

MrsGamp said:


> I believe God hears us, especially if we are in pain. Which doesn't mean God takes pain away - God is not a short-order cook taking your orders...


i pray for the end of pain   


thnxx


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Freeze that shit (kratom) in a vacuum sealed bag for longer self life.
> 
> —Wizard


Do you think it can go rancid ??


----------



## Shady's Fox

hylight

how are u dear

emoji emoji


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38




----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Hylight

that shines !


----------



## Hylight

_I found a typo, it doesn't really matter, but oh yeah, it had to be me. _*


" Does kratom keep you fresh?*

Kratom will keep just fine. Try to store out of sunlight and air tight. The potency will not change over time, I have found I second that. Still working on a batch from 6+ months ago with no discernible potency drop. Avoid Air and light, agreed. "


----------



## schizopath

Damn got a nice combo of drugs + 1 cider for the night. ROCK AND ROLL BITCHES!


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

We dont love these hoes.


----------



## schizopath

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> We dont love these hoes.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck you! I love hoes.


Maniac and schizophrenic, not fogetting borderline hoes are the shit


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ... sorry, I just nutted in the driveway!


Never say sorry for orgasming


----------



## schizopath

EVEN BUFFALO BILL CANT SING THIS GOOD!





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com


----------



## schizopath

This is gonna be a great night for me and hopefully to you too my friends and loved ones


----------



## jhjhsdi

When your dealer says "look pal sorry but you're gona have to be there in 10 min or I'm really gona have to leave town for the night"

Swear I just ran a 10 minute drive in 5 minutes  now I'm gona run into the k hole twice as fast 

Big up my new shoes


----------



## Shady's Fox

jhjhsdi said:


> When your dealer says "look pal sorry but you're gona have to be there in 10 min or I'm really gona have to leave town for the night"
> 
> Swear I just ran a 10 minute drive in 5 minutes  now I'm gona run into the k hole twice as fast
> 
> Big up my new shoes



what snickers u bought yo

I have a pair of Vans Old Skool since I know myself, best shoes ever created. Durability, flexibility and cool looking. I still have it with my BMX, haha.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Shady's Fox said:


> what snickers u bought yo
> 
> I have a pair of Vans Old Skool since I know myself, best shoes ever created. Durability, flexibility and cool looking. I still have it with my BMX, haha.


Reebok classic hi-tops, white, size 13 cunts! 
They don't make em like this anymore, true story. I was lucky to find these. 60 quid well spent


----------



## jhjhsdi

Not as well spend as the 70 I just spent on 4g of your finest cooked up horse tranquilizers sorry price discussion not allowed but probably swayed a bit here in the abyss am I right? Gona try be good today and only sniff, no IV and faceplant like the other night.... My nose/forehead is still sore

Got loads of cider now too. What a Sunday


----------



## jhjhsdi




----------



## jhjhsdi

These cartoons take me back and it's so good haha


----------



## BK38

I AM OUT OF GOOD DRUGS. LIFE IS PAIN. ALL IS LOST.

_We have moved from the yellow to the orange threat level. This is a public service announcement._


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh man I fucked 4 times tonight and i went like 3 days without it
> 
> that's like 270 days omg
> 
> i would be on the corner looking for "a good time"
> 
> my love interest from the love making consumed a bunch of calories and i feel the need to cook all the raw beef i have into one giant hamburger patty and just like shove it down my throat
> 
> it's good exercise and i exercised a lot lately and
> 
> i asked him do i look thinner
> 
> [honest look at my body]
> 
> No


Tell that fucker to get lost.
I've personally decided that I can't be bothered having sex with people who won't tell me I look beautiful or at least pretty. Or at least something nice needs to be said...mind you, it's different for men. With women, the orgasm is far from assured. At least with this woman. There needs to be some species of flattery on the table, even if love is impossible...

Tbh if I am seriously frisky, it's a case of do-it-myself. 

Even more depressingly, "seriously frisky" hardly ever happens to me anymore.

Masturbation has become an effort. I grimly force it upon myself as a sort of anti-depressant.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Gotta poke peoples eyes out while skull-fucking now? Is this an actual *thing or is someone pulling my leg?


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> I AM OUT OF GOOD DRUGS. LIFE IS PAIN. ALL IS LOST.
> 
> _We have moved from the yellow to the orange threat level. This is a public service announcement._


Be calm. You'll sort something out.
If not, who knows, maybe something will sort you out.
I wish something would sort me out...


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> Be calm. You'll sort something out.
> If not, who knows, maybe something will sort you out.
> I wish something would sort me out...



I'm not too fussed, just mildly addicted to Phenibut, but I'm tapering down anyways (wasn't taking a huge amount to begin with, but just gonna ease my way to 0). Not like I have a dope habit or something, just out of pot and opiates. I do hope I can get some pot and my tramadol script renewed and I should be just dandy. Don't have a ferocious habit to contend with thankfully.


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> for serious though
> 
> i have the choice between additional sex in the morning (he basically invited me over i guess he liked it lol) or um... sleeping in for like 13 hours and honestly that sounds pretty fuckin' good
> 
> but i think i'll opt for the sex
> 
> i'm kind of like half nodding (beers + dabs) but want an antihistamine so i uncontrollably fall asleep and have no nightrmares *i am still having nightmares*
> 
> every doctor i talk to is ok with prescribing me benzos because i'm mentally broken and this life is hard and it is long


 Know how you feel
"Life is very long, when you're lonely" (as Morrissey said)
"Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow, creeps in this petty pace" (as Shakespeare says)
Look after yourself and sleep deep and well and God bless you (I said that)


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> I'm not too fussed, just mildly addicted to Phenibut, but I'm tapering down anyways (wasn't taking a huge amount to begin with, but just gonna ease my way to 0). Not like I have a dope habit or something, just out of pot and opiates. I do hope I can get some pot and my tramadol script renewed and I should be just dandy. Don't have a ferocious habit to contend with thankfully.


Hey then you're looking good!

I'd be looking good too if I didn't have the benzo thing. I'm on poxy staged supply from GP: she thinks I take just one 5 mg Valium per day.  Actually it's more like at least 15 mgs per day now. Unsure because when I run out, have to buy Xanax from drug dealer ... Xanax is of course harder than Valium, so now I am disoriented...

Plus broke. Not outta Valiums altogether, thank goodness. About enough to see me through until payday, when dealer will charge me like a wounded bull for more bloody Xanax.

I hate benzoes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Tell that fucker to get lost.
> I've personally decided that I can't be bothered having sex with people who won't tell me I look beautiful or at least pretty. Or at least something nice needs to be said...mind you, it's different for men. With women, the orgasm is far from assured. At least with this woman. There needs to be some species of flattery on the table, even if love is impossible...
> 
> Tbh if I am seriously frisky, it's a case of do-it-myself.
> 
> Even more depressingly, "seriously frisky" hardly ever happens to me anymore.
> 
> Masturbation has become an effort. I grimly force it upon myself as a sort of anti-depressant.


Oh but I wanted the truth

And he compliments my body a lot

I can live w/ the fat


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh but I wanted the truth
> 
> And he compliments my body a lot
> 
> I can live w/ the fat


Look after yourself honey. Eat as much as you want, if you've been ill with the Plague you need it.

It's 2.24 am and I am so hungry and broke that I'm gonna try to swipe a loaf of bread from a petrol station...


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> Hey then you're looking good!
> 
> I'd be looking good too if I didn't have the benzo thing. I'm on poxy staged supply from GP: she thinks I take just one 5 mg Valium per day.  Actually it's more like at least 15 mgs per day now. Unsure because when I run out, have to buy Xanax from drug dealer ... Xanax is of course harder than Valium, so now I am disoriented...
> 
> Plus broke. Not outta Valiums altogether, thank goodness. About enough to see me through until payday, when dealer will charge me like a wounded bull for more bloody Xanax.
> 
> I hate benzoes.



Benzos are a major bitch. I feel like alcohol and benzo wds are the worst. Even worse than Heroin or meth, with that said, the PAWs from strong opiates are pretty terrible.

5mg of valium would do almost nothing for me personally, even with no tolerance. Don't really feel even threshold effects until 10mg. I pretty much just use them for comedowns or as a very rare add on to some mild opiate for some extra oomph (HR disclaimer: mixing opiates/benzos/alcohol is generally a bad idea). 10mg Valium, 2 strong beers and a little opium/pot is lush though ime.


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> Benzos are a major bitch. I feel like alcohol and benzo wds are the worst. Even worse than Heroin or meth, with that said, the PAWs from strong opiates are pretty terrible.
> 
> 5mg of valium would do almost nothing for me personally, even with no tolerance. Don't really feel even threshold effects until 10mg. I pretty much just use them for comedowns or as a very rare add on to some mild opiate for some extra oomph (HR disclaimer: mixing opiates/benzos/alcohol is generally a bad idea). 10mg Valium, 2 strong beers and a little opium/pot is lush though ime.


Sadly I can't smoke pot. It makes me panic. I wish I liked it. Solve a lotta probs.


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> Sadly I can't smoke pot. It makes me panic. I wish I liked it. Solve a lotta probs.



Sucks, it just disagrees with some people. I have friends that used to be able to smoke and now they don't get anything out of it and get kinda paranoid or just don't like the "blunted" feeling it can give you. I do find that when I haven't smoked for a long time, it can be a bit overwhelming the first 1-3 times I smoke, but then it becomes more comfortable after that. Not really something you should force though. 

Also, I'm not sure it solves a lot of problems, but as far as substances go, it feels more benign to me (it's definitely not completely harmless either). There have been times when I've quit drinking entirely and having a few Js at parties or on a night out can give me something I can do without having to drink. It can be beneficial though in terms of sleep, pain (I have a shoulder problem), some creativity etc, but it definitely can make you a bit "slow" if you smoke a lot.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

OK, peeps... gimme fiddy feet immabout to jump, mfs! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




@BK38


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BK38



https://voca.ro/gxnqsKsFUsl


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> https://voca.ro/gxnqsKsFUsl








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



That's Shakespeare hoe. You out here talking all that Dr.Seuss wannabe trash. i'll fuck you up ignant ass hoe.


----------



## BK38

*JAMAL*

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Look after yourself honey. Eat as much as you want, if you've been ill with the Plague you need it.
> 
> It's 2.24 am and I am so hungry and broke that I'm gonna try to swipe a loaf of bread from a petrol station...


dec 2019 - 3 weeks of influenza B couldn't breathe, had to stop smoking pot, felt like dying, seemingly got others sick AFTER I got better (COVID???)
mar 2020 - 2 weeks of influenza A thought it was covid but wasn't
apr 2020 - covid19 - insane 103-104+ °F fever, was unwilling to get medical help

and now getting over sickness


----------



## Shady's Fox

i don't have opinions

only impressions

i think


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

I just smoked a "dirty" - basically all the leftover roaches became one nasty joint. Did the trick though. Gonna watch Step Brothers


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

why is this thread always 600 pages of bullshit if i miss a day?


----------



## Hylight

601 hy


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

aggggghhh 
the nods 

hamilton asmr ftw


----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


>


he hee slipsnot


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> why is this thread always 600 pages of bullshit if i miss a day?



Get with the times grandpa


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Get with the times grandpa


you woulda been aborted if there was a chance of calling me grandpa iirc


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you woulda been aborted if there was a chance of calling me grandpa iirc



Go sit on a bench and think back to that hypothetical time when you were relevant ya old fuck. Don't make me take away your cane.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Go sit on a bench and think back to that hypothetical time when you were relevant ya old fuck.


lol........


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Go sit on a bench and think back to that hypothetical time when you were relevant ya old fuck. Don't make me take away your cane.


if i was nark. wood report...... jr


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if i was nark. wood report...... jr



You'd probably forget with your dementia addled brain that you reported me anyways. I ain't scared of no ghost.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> You'd probably forget with your dementia addled brain that you reported me anyways. I ain't scared of no ghost.


nvr reported anyone. u lie


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

that's kinda girilsh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

bk, u play hardball or softball?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nvr reported anyone. u lie



I didn't say you did, but maybe you have and have forgotten because you're old.

You're not the young whippersnapper you once were. Your body aches and your bones creak. You remember back to the old country, days when you used to ride your pony, Buck and sleep with your girlfriend; who was incidentally your sister. You remember when the world hadn't gotten itself in such a damn hurry and you could still fuck your sister without people getting their panties in a bunch. You shuffle along the pavement, more the scenery than the main character in your own life story. You feel forlorn and search for meaning only to have the cold hard reality of an old life of little substance come crashing down upon you as each new day begins anew.

Ya old fuck.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> bk, u play hardball or softball?



I play ball. I am the alpha and the omega and ruler of these lands.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I play ball. I am the alpha and the omega and ruler of these lands.


pruve it plz......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> You'd probably forget with your dementia addled brain that you reported me anyways. I ain't scared of no ghost.


u said i did


----------



## schizopath

My dudes Im high as fuck


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u said i did



I said that hypothetically, had you reported me, you would have probably forgotten anyhow. With that said, I then further posited that given your shoddy old man memory, it's entirely possible this had already come to pass and that you simply do not recall it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I said that hypothetically, had you reported me, you would have probably forgotten anyhow. With that said, I then further posited that given your shoddy old man memory, it's entirely possible this had already come to pass and that you simply do not recall it.


lol. wutsever. u said wut u said. be a man 4 a change


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> pruve it plz......



No. There is no question.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jr


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> lol. wutsever. u said wut u said. be a man 4 a change



Work on your reading comprehension. I have not changed anything. Go back and read what I wrote. Get someone to help you with the computer if you can't figure it out..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> No. There is no question.


don't u have a statue or 2 ta tear down?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Work on your reading comprehension. I have not changed anything. Go back and read what I wrote. Get someone to help you with the computer if you can't figure it out..


u no troll. lol


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u no troll. lol



Maybe am troll. Is abyss. I just wanted to insult you a bit for being a whiny bitch about new pages. You fucking old bastard. Isn't it time for a sponge bath from some kind of burly and slovenly orderly?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Maybe am troll. Is abyss. I just wanted to insult you a bit for being a whiny bitch about new pages. You fucking old bastard. Isn't it time for a sponge bath from some kind of burly and slovenly orderly?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @BK38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



LOL.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Que?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'll charm your tits off.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'll charm your tits off.



It felt like you were coming onto me. It had a Michael-Jackson-in-his-creepy-phase air to it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I understand.

It was the dreamy tone i used in the last few words.

But i do look up to you for a lot of stuff.


----------



## mal3volent

lots of sexy testosterone vibes flying around


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I understand.
> 
> It was the dreamy tone i used in the last few words.
> 
> But i do look up to you.



You need better role models in that case. I have some good qualities, but I don't think I'm someone to be emulated. You should focus on your own good qualities. Also, wanna kiss?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ill focus on my own shit, naturally, but i can't help to point out when a beautiful gazelle runs across my path.

Dude, don't ask me that. If you want to kiss me just do it and we'll see what happens.

Lol.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Ill focus on my own shit, naturally, but i can't help to point out when a beautiful gazelle runs across my path.
> 
> Dude, don't ask me that. If you want to kiss me just do it and we'll see what happens.
> 
> Lol.


social distancing plz fellas


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Ill focus on my own shit, naturally, but i can't help to point out when a beautiful gazelle runs across my path.
> 
> Dude, don't ask me that. If you want to kiss me just do it and we'll see what happens.
> 
> Lol.



I am a goddamn beautiful gazelle and proud of it.


----------



## Fire&Water

ghostandthedarknes said:


> why is this thread always 600 pages of bullshit if i miss a day?


"The Abyss"
the Lounge mach 4
the I Told You So Thread


----------



## Jabberwocky

I keep fucking waking up on 4.00 every night. These medications are worse than bupre. 
Fucking terrible son.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> "The Abyss"
> the Lounge mach 4
> the I Told You So Thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> *JAMAL*
> 
> @Captain.Heroin


Tyvm

Have spent whole day fucking and drinking and relaxing and being baked

Barely any video game time

But is ok I have been grinding like a mofo

Dick was like splooooge


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nvr reported anyone. u lie


I think this is true but have no way of knowing

Iirc i believe you ghost


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I keep fucking waking up on 4.00 every night. These medications are worse than bupre.
> Fucking terrible son.


It is probably bupe withdrawal

It made my sleep fucked

You will recover


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Work on your reading comprehension. I have not changed anything. Go back and read what I wrote. Get someone to help you with the computer if you can't figure it out..


Ouch

I think I would be this salty without getting my dick wet too

Let me know when you are done waiting on the ladies imo


----------



## Jabberwocky

TODAY IM FREEEE!!!! MY VEINS HAVE BEEN MISSING BIG DADDY!! I LOVE IT!! Well, i will love it ASAP i get out of this shithole!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fucking shit i'm C-Hepatitis positive fuck fuck fuck and my wife got it too fucking fuck fuck!


----------



## Fire&Water

In qui ring minds ...


----------



## Jabberwocky

How is everyone doing? I'm not feeling bad anymore, since i got home and had some fun fun time!
Parti parti! Disco! Go go! 
My love is the most beatiful thing on this earth, i wouldn't switch her for anything!  
I'm proud of myself, since week is long time! Now i got rid of my needs, sexual and addiction - or should i just put them to same class, hehe. 
Bupre hit harder than usually, it actually itches my nose and i can feel it! Great!


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Please don’t incriminate yourself here on the internet or elsewhere. Also, I hope you had a blast.
> 
> I mean that,
> 
> —Wizard


I am currently sat in a bush in city center by the college and I've already done 3 hits IV, and now my lighters broke so I best get another FFS oh whats that's Mr lighter selling shop man YOU DO BOOZE TOO? HALLELUJAH


----------



## Jabberwocky

I need to re up today so I can’t take klonopin and drive.  If I take an oxy at 1030 I should be good 6 hours later right to take my klonopin?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Stupidly just tried to pull a final shot out of last meth binge’s cotton filter. Not enough whoomph to be spun but jittery enough to be beyond sleep. Insufficient drugs is worse than no drugs. Will a big handful of dexies make pushing through until morning more or less a total waste of time? This was supposed to be a work week too.


----------



## schizopath

Good day myladies and mylords


----------



## Jabberwocky

Atelier3 said:


> Stupidly just tried to pull a final shot out of last meth binge’s cotton filter. Not enough whoomph to be spun but jittery enough to be beyond sleep. Insufficient drugs is worse than no drugs. Will a big handful of dexies make pushing through until morning more or less a total waste of time? This was supposed to be a work week too.


I wouldn’t assume it wouldn’t help. But in all honest adderall better fit. As it’s more chemically related


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Good day myladies and mylords


Hey schizzieess how the morning for you?


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Hey schizzieess how the morning for you?


Fucking good. Woke up feeling well so did some chores around the house and got two mates visiting me atm. Gonna go drink tea at my other friends place in 5.

How are you?


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Fucking good. Woke up feeling well so did some chores around the house and got two mates visiting me atm. Gonna go drink tea at my other friends place in 5.
> 
> How are you?


I’m doing well about to shower up and go hit this re up about 1. I wish it would hurry up I want another oxy but I don’t like pushing doses and driving.  I got my klonopin upped so I’m saving them to come off soon


----------



## Mysterier

schizopath said:


> Good day myladies and mylords



*** Mysterier wants to directly connect.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Fucking shit i'm C-Hepatitis positive fuck fuck fuck and my wife got it too fucking fuck fuck!


oh man that sucks bro

were you sharing needles?  even sharing other stuff can be problematic - everyone needs their own supplies

there IS A CURE for hep C by the way - not all viruses have a cure, so take solace in that fact. 

I don't think I have hep C and have been tested for it from what I recall - I should probably get tested one more time for it, it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I am currently sat in a bush in city center by the college and I've already done 3 hits IV, and now my lighters broke so I best get another FFS oh whats that's Mr lighter selling shop man YOU DO BOOZE TOO? HALLELUJAH


your life must be fucking spectacular, please tell us some crazy stories some time


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Fucking shit i'm C-Hepatitis positive fuck fuck fuck and my wife got it too fucking fuck fuck!



Interferon row -


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Interferon row -


That's old school treatment

I'm pretty sure Harvoni is the new thing










One day we'll have a pill with the right drugs to kill covid-19 too

and all the viruses

fuck them all to death iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

Tea and biscuits

grapefruit and beet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady how is your day going

I'm listening to Trump and pals talking about how they're going to shower us with free money

Wasting all the covid money that could go to war on Iran...


----------



## Shady's Fox

I love Big Daddies and the little Sisters


----------



## BK38

Guys say a prayer to the plug gods for me. I will need it in this tiny French town relying on some 19 year old kid to come through who isn't really a dealer but is just nice enough to hook me up. I need mah THC.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I MADE SOME MEATBALL PASTA

rlly good


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Guys say a prayer to the plug gods for me. I will need it in this tiny French town relying on some 19 year old kid to come through who isn't really a dealer but is just nice enough to hook me up. I need mah THC.



What strain?


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> What strain?



Lol, strains? I should be so lucky. I'm not in Amsterdam anymore, that's for sure. Basically it's a very decent indica heavy hash. Does the job though.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Lol, strains? I should be so lucky. I'm not in Amsterdam anymore, that's for sure. Basically it's a very decent indica heavy hash. Does the job though.



yo I tell ya this, love yourself enough to grow some purple haze

that's what I've been blazin since I know myself.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> yo I tell ya this, love yourself enough to grow some purple haze
> 
> that's what I've been blazin since I know myself.



Noice. I'm growing some Jack Herer and Critical at the moment, but it won't be ready for harvest for a month.


----------



## Shady's Fox

yum yum


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> You're not the young whippersnapper you once were. Your body aches and your bones creak.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Guys say a prayer to the plug gods for me. I will need it in this tiny French town relying on some 19 year old kid to come through who isn't really a dealer but is just nice enough to hook me up. I need mah THC.


Lol I just got done with the awful task of re up. I pray you’ll get it. Hahah


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Noice. I'm growing some Jack Herer and Critical at the moment, but it won't be ready for harvest for a month.


I hermied one of mine. But ima keep it and breed better luck next season I only started two this year.  I’m hoping I can pull 4 off the other one provided it’s a female.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


> I hermied one of mine. But ima keep it and breed better luck next season I only started two this year.  I’m hoping I can pull 4 off the other one provided it’s a female.



I got feminized seeds to avoid that problem. Hopefully it all shakes out ok.


----------



## Coxenormous

What the hell internet


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## empeebee

BK38 said:


> You'd probably forget with your dementia addled brain that you reported me anyways. I ain't AFRAID of no ghost.


FIFY
_GHOSTBUSTERS!!!_


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I got feminized seeds to avoid that problem. Hopefully it all shakes out ok.


Yeah these are just bag seeds and honestly not even sure if they are hemp flowers as my high ass stuffed them all into one jar. Either way it will save me money on cbd cause I use both hemp and cannabis flower


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well guys I got my weed, my klonopin and my last oxy I’m really going take another stab at getting of the oxy with edibles and klonopin. I hope for the next few weeks I can be in a music productive stupor.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Guys say a prayer to the plug gods for me. I will need it in this tiny French town relying on some 19 year old kid to come through who isn't really a dealer but is just nice enough to hook me up. I need mah THC.


that's hot imo

I'll take a dab for you

in before i run out and start craving >.<


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's hot imo
> 
> I'll take a dab for you
> 
> in before i run out and start craving >.<



Waiting on a $ transfer to arrive, so hopefully tmrw the stars align and it does and I can hit up the Franch teenagah and his dude is available.


----------



## Shady's Fox

王八  卖豆腐 吃屎 戴绿帽子 

hioy


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady Soundtrack


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> 王八  卖豆腐 吃屎 戴绿帽子
> 
> hioy



Translation: Bastard, Sell Tofu, Eat shit, Green Hat (Which is slang for cuckold in Chinese). lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Waiting on a $ transfer to arrive, so hopefully tmrw the stars align and it does and I can hit up the Franch teenagah and his dude is available.


is he cute?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I got my spore syringes ordered.  Thank God I have an interest in studying mycology  golden teachers I’ll see you in October


----------



## Shady's Fox

@CaptainKenway 

@Captain Quaalude


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> is he cute?


I mean I’d suck it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Translation: Bastard, Sell Tofu, Eat shit, Green Hat (Which is slang for cuckold in Chinese). lol.








shai zu chin ka


----------



## Jabberwocky

@Captain.Heroin 

no offense but ima say something offensive
but I need your gaydar 







is he? or is he just stylish other then lil peep this really the only guy I’d say is cute.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> I mean I’d suck it.


Thank you FF I needed a laugh   

worried about health as always but i think it is slowly getting better...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> no offense but ima say something offensive
> but I need your gaydar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is he? or is he just stylish other then lil peep this really the only guy I’d say is cute.


I don't have decent gaydar.  

but yeah he's probably queer

nail polish is really fucking gay IMO

That's some gothic Erich Generic shit right there


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> is he cute?



Yeah, he's a good looking kid. Actually, has that boyish model look to him if I think about it. But I just want THC and I'll buy the kid a beer or get him a sack for himself.


----------



## Shady's Fox

unevTED

I SWEAR

.....

LISTENNNNN

i am in pain

i heard my daughter today listenin this shit

she doesn't usually listen these kind of shit bcz she's my kid, she has music taste

BUT

i wanted to shove the speakrs down her throat

i was in the kitchen

and i heard this fuckin meow meow meow

slidin her mouth like a train rail

ANYWAY

she said that she doesn't like her discography

but she likes this song

nhm..

headache


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m thiking I’m just old enough to sign up for silversingles.com. I’ll be fucking your grandmother in no time. In fact, there isn’t a grandma out there that is safe from my dick. They’ll pay me some monies too, and I’ll steal your inheritance!
> 
> —Creek



You will have no luck with my family unless you're a necrophiliac.


----------



## BK38

I did Phenibut at 1.5g for like a week straight, which was dumb, but then I tapered down over 3 days to zero and I actually feel just fine on nothing today. I think that's the trick. I feel like total garbage if I just try and jump off from 1.5g to nothing, even with just a weeks use. Phenibut is the best thing ever except the rapidity with which tolerance develops. It is pretty tempting to just use it every day, but I do not wanna know what it feels like to have a heavy habit and try and reduce.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yeah, he's a good looking kid. Actually, has that boyish model look to him if I think about it. But I just want THC and I'll buy the kid a beer or get him a sack for himself.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thank you FF I needed a laugh
> 
> worried about health as always but i think it is slowly getting better...


You’re welcome I’ll be keeping you in my thoughts hope you feel better


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't have decent gaydar.
> 
> but yeah he's probably queer
> 
> nail polish is really fucking gay IMO
> 
> That's some gothic Erich Generic shit right there


Then I must be. I’d rock nail polish but I’m to lazy all I care about is music weed oxy klonopin and my dick in that order.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I've worn nail polish exactly one time in my life.  I was 16 and also got alcohol poisoning.  What were you guys doing at that age?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> You’re welcome I’ll be keeping you in my thoughts hope you feel better ❤


Thanks

It's stupid to complain about, it could be worse, I just hate being sick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Then I must be. I’d rock nail polish but I’m to lazy all I care about is music weed oxy klonopin and my dick in that order.


lol

that's a good list to care about, and a good ordering of that list


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I've worn nail polish exactly one time in my life.  I was 16 and also got alcohol poisoning.  What were you guys doing at that age?


Like I said I barely remember

Anything prior to last year is like a blur


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> I've worn nail polish exactly one time in my life.  I was 16 and also got alcohol poisoning.  What were you guys doing at that age?



Smoking tons of hash, tramadol, having my first forays into the world of mdma, doing really bad coke and girls. Wild child in Beijing. Wild wild east yo


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Like I said I barely remember
> 
> Anything prior to last year is like a blur


Do you still use a skillet to dab?  You were one of the first people to take to dabbing like I did 10 years ago.

Not knocking the skillet, it's just that was one of the first rigs to come out, and thought I'd bring it up in case you forgot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Do you still use a skillet to dab?  You were one of the first people to take to dabbing like I did 10 years ago.
> 
> Not knocking the skillet, it's just that was one of the first rigs to come out, and thought I'd bring it up in case you forgot.


Yes, and have only taken brakes due to lack of funds which is exceedingly rare and is almost impossibly painful.  

And yeah I love my fucking skillet.  I'm not a fan of a nail and dome, I still love the skillet.


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> Smoking tons of hash, tramadol, having my first forays into the world of mdma, doing really bad coke and girls. Wild child in Beijing. Wild wild east yo


Did you pick up on Mandarin or Cantonese?

This is what it's like being around a white guy who speaks perfect chinese (ime)


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> Did you pick up on Mandarin or Cantonese?
> 
> This is what it's like being around a white guy who speaks perfect chinese (ime)



Mandarin. Also, I've seen that video, dude has more of an accent than me, but he's still good. That experience in the restaurant was basically my life until age 20 or so. Beijing was a fun place to grow up, felt lawless. I was going clubbing at 13 and stuff. It has changed a lot now, especially post-olympics.


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> Mandarin. Also, I've seen that video, dude has more of an accent than me, but he's still good. That experience in the restaurant was basically my life until age 20 or so. Beijing was a fun place to grow up, felt lawless. I was going clubbing at 13 and stuff. It has changed a lot now, especially post-olympics.


I don't know enough to tell good from really good so I'll take your word for it.

I think you may run into this situation a lot more in your life, however.  Whenever I go to an "authentic" chinese restaurant (literally anywhere in the world from the US to Malta) my partner somehow ends up in a long conversation making them laugh all in Mandarin and then almost every single time they will speak in english to me with a huge grin saying how good his accent is.

I get the feeling that most Chinese outside of mainland china use Cantonese only.  They are always super impressed with his Mandarin but at the same time I think they prefer Cantonese.  It's all such a complex culture vibe.


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> I don't know enough to tell good from really good so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> I think you may run into this situation a lot more in your life, however.  Whenever I go to an "authentic" chinese restaurant (literally anywhere in the world from the US to Malta) my partner somehow ends up in a long conversation making them laugh all in Mandarin and then almost every single time they will speak in english to me with a huge grin saying how good his accent is.
> 
> I get the feeling that most Chinese outside of mainland china use Cantonese only.  They are always super impressed with his Mandarin but at the same time I think they prefer Cantonese.  It's all such a complex culture vibe.



Yeah, it has been really useful in my life, a lot of opportunities I might otherwise not have had. As for restaurants, it's pretty sweet. Sometimes they'll take extra care with the food or if I ask for a dish that's not on the menu, often times they'll make it for me. Hell, I've had times where they invited me to go sing at a KTV with them and get drunk. I've had my meal comped a few times too, especially if the owner is there and he wants someone to talk about the "foreigners" and doing business with them or stuff that's going on back "home" in China. I dunno, it is fun, but sometimes you can feel a bit like a zoo animal, like some kind of circus novelty. Funniest was when I would be hanging out with my buddy who's American born Chinese and people would automatically come up to him and start speaking in rapid fire Chinese. I'd respond in Chinese while he barely spoke. People would always do s total double take. He's way more American than me and grew up in Connecticut haha


----------



## Coxenormous

antidisestablishmentarianism I used to always have my friends spell that word when they can’t even say it or pronounce it. Lol  
*Antidisestablishmentarianism* (/ˌæntidɪsɪˌstæblɪʃmənˈtɛəriənɪzəm/ ( listen), US also /ˌæntaɪ-/ ( listen)) is a position that advocates that a state Church should continue to receive government patronage, rather than be disestablished.


----------



## CFC

w01fg4ng said:


> I've worn nail polish exactly one time in my life.  I was 16 and also got alcohol poisoning.  What were you guys doing at that age?



I was kicking back in hot tubs with hot girls. I think.


----------



## CFC

Coxenormous said:


> antidisestablishmentarian



Are you?


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> antidisestablishmentarianism I used to always have my friends spell that word when they can’t even say it or pronounce it. Lol
> *Antidisestablishmentarianism* (/ˌæntidɪsɪˌstæblɪʃmənˈtɛəriənɪzəm/ ( listen), US also /ˌæntaɪ-/ ( listen)) is a position that advocates that a state Church should continue to receive government patronage, rather than be disestablished.


(You’re next up at a spelling be) The Judge asks you to Spell: antidisestablishmentarianism. What do you do? Are you fucked? Or Nah?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am pretty tired and kinda burned out feeling

love interest and i drank 30 beers

probably only 6 ish of those were mine :O


----------



## Coxenormous

*antidisestablishmentarianism*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

LMAO wait for it.......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> LMAO wait for it.......


don trump iirc


----------



## Mysterier

Mysterier said:


> *** Mysterier wants to directly connect.



*** Mysterier failed to directly connect.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I swear to god if my physical health deteriorates any worse I'm going to seek out a bunch of downers and just drug away the next few weeks

This is insufferable and I am sick of this body and want out

I am tired of pain and disease


----------



## Coxenormous

_*A STORY BY COXENORMOUS:*_
Imagine that you are an astronaut working and living on board the Moon's New Space Station. How do you spend your day? What do you do first thing in the morning? Then what do you do at 09:00 a.m.? At 10:00 a.m.? What do you eat? Which experiments do you carry out?  Are you having fun with your crewmates? How do you feel?
CHAPTER 1 ~ *HIPPITY HOP*




CHAPTER 2 ~ *HOW WAS YOUR TRIP LAST FALL*






CHAPTER 3 ~* R.I.P*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I approve of that story.  

I like stories.


----------



## Hylight

i hope if they are up there, that they are at least making LSD


----------



## Shady's Fox

do u have any friends today no

do u live in a tent

yes


----------



## Xorkoth

I receigved a catridge of delta-8 THC today and had some.  I like that shit, most of the good parts about getting high but way chiller, no anxiety, more relaxing.  And legal everywhere, my state doesn't even have medical marijuana yet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I receigved a catridge of delta-8 THC today and had some.  I like that shit, most of the good parts about getting high but way chiller, no anxiety, more relaxing.  And legal everywhere, my state doesn't even have medical marijuana yet.


Lots of  for anyone in a non medical state

My life would be hell w/o it

I like delta 9 though

Never had 8 before "by itself" didn't know that was a thing, 10/10 would lick your brains for knowledge

btw I found a picture of myself on the internet from a past/future life






B&W photo
sad
looking at ground
hoodie over eyes
total cpt here


----------



## Xorkoth

They make delta 8 via some chemistry from the contents of hemp flower.  It's not a naturally-occurring cannabinoid I'm pretty sure but it's damn similar to THC, totally better/more weed-like than the world of RC cannabinoids.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> They make delta 8 via some chemistry from the contents of hemp flower.  It's not a naturally-occurring cannabinoid I'm pretty sure but it's damn similar to THC, totally better/more weed-like than the world of RC cannabinoids.


sounds intriguing

but unless it's in some high %age extract I can dab and go INHALEEEeeeee [cough] and get real high I don't think I can dig it

I can barely enjoy smoking weed but do at times


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I have no weed tolerance at all so it's nice for me.   It came in a cartridge, so it's like a dab pen.  I took 3 puffs and have been high for hours.   And now I'm getting really tired and am about to sleep so hard I think, which is awesome because weed keeps me awake and I've been having a lot of trouble sleeping because of tapering phenibut and a general abuse of gabaergics in the recent past.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Well I have no weed tolerance at all so it's nice for me.   It came in a cartridge, so it's like a dab pen.  I took 3 puffs and have been high for hours.   And now I'm getting really tired and am about to sleep so hard I think, which is awesome because weed keeps me awake and I've been having a lot of trouble sleeping because of tapering phenibut and a general abuse of gabaergics in the recent past.


lucky

pls pray for mojo

my health is failing me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*puts on old black metal at high volume*

satan heal me

the wounds of the world are corrosive so I soar from the mountain's peak to the ground below; limbs, spider webs, birds, squirrels, beetles and mosquitos catch me and i am crushed by gravity's climax, rendering me still for the information to be passed through the horizon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna be a sad dad tonight bumming it by myself

which I can live with

which makes me want a beer

or coffee

COVFEFEEFEFEFfefefefefefefeefef [rattles on for 12 hours], ya that's my plan


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

she got so nasty tho


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Were you a Sith Lord in that past/future life? That’s rhetorical. Star Wars is stupid! But did you get into fistfights with enemies back then/later? Did you at least enjoy black metal back then/later, or was/is it something else? Because you DEFINITELY are/were listening to a lot of death metal!
> 
> I appreciate that about you!
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thank you wizard 

I'm not a star wars guy just a depressive black metal guy


*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw this is how i picture wizard


*NSFW*:


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hey blue friends

Hope everyone is doing okay, if all works out i will get a haircut today (finally). so hold thumbs


----------



## Coxenormous

Who’s still up with me, I’m getting high off a one hitter and good marijuana


----------



## Coxenormous

This girl I’m talking to, well she ordered a spell book of some sort. Told her ima have to take a look at it


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## D's

wish you could like plug into your computer and learn how to work on cars. here in a couple hours me and a friend of mine are going to crawl under my Isuzu Amigo and change the transmission filter, been up watching how-to videos on how to do it, and tbh it doesn't look supper hard. wont have to like take the engine out and shit so that's a plus.
wish i hadn't made a feefee with my last last nitrate glove.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Didn’t expect to spend the afternoon in a brothel trying to hide a 250 lb GHB overdose victim from local government inspectors but I think my efforts to save mama-san and the girls from being shut down will reap future dividends. All I wanted to do was get high and have a little fun but ended up having a workout I didn’t need.


----------



## schizopath

Im not much of an history nerd but damn if the history of Dark Souls aint interesting.


----------



## schizopath

Heres 100 minutes more of interesting lore


----------



## BK38

Yisss, got some money again and my French teenager plug said he can hook it up this evening. I don't wanna jynx it, but I wants mah THC.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Yisss, got some money again and my French teenager plug said he can hook it up this evening. I don't wanna jynx it, but I wants mah THC.


Good shit my brother. Im also about to get hooked up from 2-3 different places today. So just kinda waiting and chilling while waiting.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Good shit my brother. Im also about to get hooked up from 2-3 different places today. So just kinda waiting and chilling while waiting.



Haha, yeah, I've had those kinda days. I used to help my friends out in HS because I had all the best plugs in Beijing and I'd be taking all the orders for the weekend. I wasn't charging or anything, but I always got the best deals because I'd buy in bulk or bring in new customers and get first dibs on rare/particularly good drugs. Had a few weed/hash guys (including one guy from NYC - very rare to have a white dealer in China). Then there was my MDMA/coke guy and then the Shrooms/high grade pot guy (super expensive)... Wasn't into Heroin or anything until the tail end of HS. Then it was just copping for me as a fiend from 1-2 Nigerian dealers. Lol, funny memories. I'd hit like 3 spots after school on a friday.


----------



## Mysterier

I pogo with my dong during the hour of the wolf. One witness once said, "he's going to change the world."


----------



## 6am-64-14m

So where does all this leave us?


----------



## BK38

Awwwwww Yis, da plug came through and it looks like that old school narcotic type shit I used to get from Pakistan/Nepal. *Happy stoner noises* Me at 30 when a 19 year old French dude hooks me up with pot "What a nice young man" lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> *Happy stoner noises* Me at 30 when a 19 year old French dude hooks me up with pot "What a nice young man" lol


hot imo


----------



## schizopath

This shit bangs hard on high volume


----------



## SKL

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you haven't sprung a rat trap yet? iirc


I'm too bad to die, the punk ass devil just can't hold me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am hard
and want to fap
so bad

fap need fap fap fap fap fap FAP

ugh will wait for sex

hate fapping, mega sigh. 

How are you doing schizo?  Any video games today?


----------



## SKL

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just scored some “Blue Dream” buds.


Oh, this is absolutely my favorite strain of "headies" or named-strain prestige pot. Lucky lucky. Now, it doesn't feel equal to the good old green outdoor weed I used to smoke as a youngster, but that has the benefit of nostalgia to it, right?


----------



## schizopath

A few Overwatch games. Got a headache from, propably, xanor withdrawals so might just go lay in bed soon.


----------



## schizopath

Is this the Finnish prime minister or Greta?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> am hard
> and want to fap
> so bad
> 
> fap need fap fap fap fap fap FAP
> 
> ugh will wait for sex
> 
> hate fapping, mega sigh.
> 
> How are you doing schizo?  Any video games today?



Sometimes, this is who you remind me of, but, you know, more gay:


----------



## Shady's Fox

amnesia boai


----------



## SKL

schizopath said:


> Is this the Finnish prime minister or Greta?


Dude she's actually cute, don't compare her to that autistic climate goblin...


----------



## Shady's Fox

SKL said:


> Dude she's actually cute, don't compare her to that autistic climate goblin...




I RESPECT MY DICK

I WOULDN'T FUCK THAT BOLT EVEN IF SHE DOES VOODOO ON ME

P.S >

U CAN ALWAYS SAY SHADE 3 TIMES IN MIRROR AFTER 12AM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sometimes, this is who you remind me of, but, you know, more gay:


ya this basically me

still playing w/ my boner on and off

can't wait for tonight or... whenever it happens


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya this basically me
> 
> still playing w/ my boner on and off
> 
> can't wait for tonight or... whenever it happens



am horny too..

i think am gonna fuck her tomorrow

I sent her to do some stuff, so she had a busy day

i wanted to wind off, you know.. all time being a traffic light

it's stressful


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> am horny too..
> 
> i think am gonna fuck her tomorrow
> 
> I sent her to do some stuff, so she had a busy day
> 
> i wanted to wind off, you know.. all time being a traffic light
> 
> it's stressful


i have found inner peace again

which will be fleeting soon I'm sure but I can wait

my peace is self hatred and knowing i will be beneath the dirt and asphalt and cement, that i was once up above it, now I'm down in it






i take solace in my living corpse and non-linear temporal gravitational attraction to death and nihility, like a moth to the flame, like ashes to the air, dope to the nose, dissolving, dissolving, gone...















when we are all dead there will be nothing but dirt and bones, of all extinct species, fossils, slowly fading away, no one else will know this, we are killing earth and we are proud of it, ecocide and self annihilation within pollutants, overpopulation, disease... we do not take care of these issues because we seek out the inner coffin

...thighs chafing...

...DID I?... ...DID I???...

shuffling like a gross geisha *i hate myself, what i've become




*

where is this place
let's go home now


----------



## Shady's Fox

everything's gonna be okay






am zoned dfk out.. gonna

go into the abyss


----------



## BK38

MR. ANDERSON^


----------



## schizopath

Shady your taste in music is retardet.


----------



## BK38

Man, having low tolerance is great, I'm still pretty baked like 2 hours later. The wine and phenibut doesn't hurt either


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Man, having low tolerance is great, I'm still pretty baked like 2 hours later. The wine and phenibut doesn't hurt either



gonna make a sandwich

very jelly of your tolerance

i get high every few hours and it's just to keep it going kinda like i'm not blown out the water


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna make a sandwich
> 
> very jelly of your tolerance
> 
> i get high every few hours and it's just to keep it going kinda like i'm not blown out the water



I just ate a baller ass sammich. But now I feel full, fat and immobile.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol a customer ultimately looking for oxyclean stain remover asked me where the oxycotin is.


----------



## BK38

Should I get high again or would that be excessive?


----------



## BK38

Am hot, am sweatin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I just ate a baller ass sammich. But now I feel full, fat and immobile.


oh i am sure you have less body fat than me right now

i am thoroughly ashamed of my body 

legit thankful my love interest seems to find me sexy, no one else would   

at least not right now

i'm gonna get better been eating less and taking care of my sad dad bod


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh i am sure you have less body fat than me right now
> 
> i am thoroughly ashamed of my body
> 
> legit thankful my love interest seems to find me sexy, no one else would
> 
> at least not right now
> 
> i'm gonna get better been eating less and taking care of my sad dad bod



You rock your sad dad bod, but if you're fat, that's no good, because it's unhealthy. I am a skinny boy, but not unhealthy skinny, so it's ok. What kind of sammich did you have?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You rock your sad dad bod, but if you're fat, that's no good, because it's unhealthy. I am a skinny boy, but not unhealthy skinny, so it's ok. What kind of sammich did you have?



ham and turkey basic bitch stuff

i was about to write out my last sexual encounter but i know no one curr


----------



## schizopath

.


----------



## schizopath

$uicideboy$ can relate to the revelations because we dead inside


----------



## schizopath

"New research has found that people with “dark” personality characteristics, such as psychopathy and narcissism, are less likely to comply with efforts to impede the spread of the novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 and more likely to stockpile goods such as food and toilet paper "
https://www.psypost.org/2020/07/nar...irus-prevention-guidelines-and-hoarding-57230
Wanting people to wear masks and willing to write shitty articles about it # science


----------



## schizopath

Fuck I so wanna do benzos but unfortunately they make me an absolute retard


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> "New research has found that people with “dark” personality characteristics, such as psychopathy and narcissism, are less likely to comply with efforts to impede the spread of the novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 and more likely to stockpile goods such as food and toilet paper "
> https://www.psypost.org/2020/07/nar...irus-prevention-guidelines-and-hoarding-57230
> Wanting people to wear masks and willing to write shitty articles about it # science



Have they considered that people with the Dark Triad just pooh a lot more than normal people?


----------



## schizopath

I assume a psychopath would precisely understand the positives of wearing a mask...

Idk about that stockpiling shit. Weak people iirc if you go too far.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

There was a shit ton of amphetamines, cocaine and heroin on the Finnish streets after the war. We used most of them out of any European country. Heroin cocaine solution was sold by the name of "Hota-pulveri"


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey @madness00 and @schizopath my little tweaker friends!
 I'm getting some speed, i met up a guy in rehab he is now coming over and is giving me tester! I'll be tweaking with u lovely gay guys!  
Sex with my GF was amazing btw after week in rehab, it was just way too great. And it was sober, so yeah, it's gonna be super great on stimulants! 
Oh yeah, fuck fuck fuck! 
Damn, i slap her face so hard she get black eye hahaha! 
Hier kommt mein engel! Engel ist pervitin! 
Okay, i'm going to train-station now to meet the speed dude, what's up everyone?


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hey @madness00 and @schizopath my little tweaker friends!
> I'll be tweaking with u lovely gay guys!


----------



## schizopath

Songs that play on my head when not on benzos 

"Havent even got my dick sucked"

Songs that play on my head when on benzos

"You got nothing on me bitch Im goddaaaaaaaa"

I wanna fistfight my friend for acting like a total fucking junkie. Does he really think Im gonna take him on my business deals and help him out when he does shit to me?


----------



## schizopath

Talking to him face to face about it wont help cause he aint even listening. Think Im gonna trigger him for life and see what happens.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Think Im gonna trigger him for life and see what happens.


Im gonna do exactly this then laugh on top of it and watch him get perma triggered for his miserable fucking life


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Im gonna do exactly this then laugh on top of it and watch him get perma triggered for his miserable fucking life



who you fight with?


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> who you fight with?


Friend of 5 years. During my plug years he always got shit free from me and now he cant even keep his words. Also thinks that despite his actions Im gonna get him dope for 40% of the price he pays


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hey @madness00 and @schizopath my little tweaker friends!
> I'm getting some speed, i met up a guy in rehab he is now coming over and is giving me tester! I'll be tweaking with u lovely gay guys!
> Sex with my GF was amazing btw after week in rehab, it was just way too great. And it was sober, so yeah, it's gonna be super great on stimulants!
> Oh yeah, fuck fuck fuck!
> Damn, i slap her face so hard she get black eye hahaha!
> Hier kommt mein engel! Engel ist pervitin!
> Okay, i'm going to train-station now to meet the speed dude, what's up everyone?



Good shit dude enjoy life while we can right.

Been doing drugs.. sorta spent my entire pay check.

Wish i had some tweak but i'd have to cop it on the Ave where you almost always get beat by shitty street dealers, because all they sell around my area is coke. I would use my onion router but im too about instant gratification and i just am getting hooked on coke..

Welp, we're alive, aren't we.


----------



## schizopath

Madness I need your help in hiding the corpse


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's funny, i was about to ask you if you knew what dimensions of a suitcase i'd need to hide a 5' 9" male body.

I suggest you bury it deep in the forest, TBPH.


----------



## schizopath

I wanna ko him with da elbow


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soften him up first with some quick jabs.

Then use your elbow as a jackhammer once he's on the ground.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Friend of 5 years. During my plug years he always got shit free from me and now he cant even keep his words. Also thinks that despite his actions Im gonna get him dope for 40% of the price he pays



nhmmm


----------



## schizopath

No, Im tryna make him the one to attack


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

How you gunna do that sensai?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> That's funny, i was about to ask you if you knew what dimensions of a suitcase i'd need to hide a 5' 9" male body.
> 
> I suggest you bury it deep in the forest, TBPH.


see the chainsaw thread


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> nhmmm


Waste of breath. Some people are the "me me me" kind while any reasonable adult understands that its about giving taking and sharing


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> How you gunna do that sensai?


Hes super easy to trigger


----------



## schizopath

This is the most important thing. He truly deserves it. I wouldnt do it for any small reason, obviously.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Waste of breath. Some people are the "me me me" kind while any reasonable adult understands that its about giving taking and sharing



say dat again

pls


----------



## Shady's Fox

harakiri


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> see the chainsaw thread



Although we decided gas has more power, moveability, cheaper, etc, i think electric would be more precise for bodies.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Although we decided gas has more power, moveability, cheaper, etc, i think electric would be more precise for bodies.


not to mention carbon dioxide issue if working indoors


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yup. Good call. Didn't even think of that.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> say dat again
> 
> pls


That since he only thinks of himself, is hard to consider him a friend. Maybe you meant that Im the same? Well, youre wrong.


----------



## schizopath

Proof of that is that even my old friends still consider me a friend. I was never about me me me (though on bluelight as thats my mask here), I used to spent hundreds of hours smoking weed with my buddies when I **** it.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> This is the most important thing. He truly deserves it. I wouldnt do it for any small reason, obviously.


Bah gotta do it tomorrow. Hes in a state of blackout atm. I really fucking should call his mama and say that his son is one of the worst junkies in the whole town, stop giving him money daily. Hes a fucking child, like literally.


----------



## schizopath

Guess thats one friend less. Well my best friend has told me many times to stop hanging with him. My mistake.


----------



## Coxenormous

Anyone remember Ma’am Zeroni from Holes. If you don’t bring her shit... she’ll curse your family for all of eternity


----------



## Coxenormous

Y


BK38 said:


> Sometimes, this is who you remind me of, but, you know, more gay:


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Yesterday I fucked my brother's ex girlfriend, which was nice, I knew she wanted me for a long time.

Sorry for my brother, I don't like him anyway, I don'like anyone


----------



## Hylight

^^ no you did not !


----------



## Hylight




----------



## jose ribas da silva

I used to be nicer with my brother, but he does not give a shit about me so that I don't give a shit about him and the fact that he has broken up and now he has other girlfriend and the previous one does not want to leave the family. I understand her, my family, we have blue blood, an aristocratic family, big dicks, you know about that @Hylight, you have a picture.


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> I used to be nicer with my brother, but he does not give a shit about me so that I don't give a shit about him and the fact that he has broken up and now he has other girlfriend and the previous one does not want to leave the family. I understand her, my family, we have blue blood, an aristocratic family, big dicks, you know about that @Hylight, you have a picture.


oKAY


----------



## jose ribas da silva

also we are the worst family on the block, famous for the shady business, dishonesty, torture, black magic, corruption, sodomy, lust, etc.


----------



## Hylight

Be nice to your family. Respect them the way you would like to be treated.

Don't be such a mean. Penis. ♡♡


----------



## jose ribas da silva

you can judge considering my person, an example of how deep the hole is


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

jose


----------



## schizopath

Think Im gonna save my weed till Im feeling oxazepam and pregabalin


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Think Im gonna save my weed till Im feeling oxazepam and pregabalin


so . . . . why does everyone everywhere speak english ?  aren't they supposed to talk finnish also ? 
why, anyway,  everyone  so gangsta


----------



## schizopath

Im already lucid dreaming like crazy so think its time to smoke the 0.25g joint!

Wish me luck friends and loved ones


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Im already lucid dreaming like crazy so think its time to smoke the 0.25g joint!
> 
> Wish me luck friends and loved ones



SMOKIN'


----------



## mal3volent

*Hey everyone.*
*We are almost halfway through THE ABYSS: CHAPTER II*
*what should the title of chapter III be ?*​


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> SMOKIN'


The names of the game are love and weed


----------



## Hylight

*HI 



*


----------



## schizopath

Im having closed eye visuals from the dank joint I just smoked


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight

Coxenormous said:


>


HEY ! COX ! ♡


----------



## Hylight

auto correct and it's poppy seed


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


> HEY ! COX ! ♡


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

you guys gotta watch the whole thing lmao


----------



## Hylight

OMG im only half way through


----------



## Hylight

🎙ABYSS GAMES 
DO YOU LOV ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> my family, we have blue blood, an aristocratic family, big dicks





any gay brothers?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

dick wet?:  check

food?:  ready to be cooked, prepared

black metal?:  loud after midnight

fuck yeah


----------



## Hylight

blue tooth dark star lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Finally broke my 9 week dry spell I've been fucking destroying some 40 year old bitch allllll night. She is utter filth. All the dirty shit I love doing, fucking takes it like a champ and loves it. Best FIVE orgasms of her life - aparantly I deserve a medal 
Now I'm sat with a cider and I've done 3 IV hits of nice coke and a big line. Feel wired as fuck. 
She's getting round 2 when I sober up


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude that sounds like the life.

@jhjhsdi


----------



## jhjhsdi

It's been a good day/night. Best in ages. If only I had some ketamine lol


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> It's been a good day/night. Best in ages. If only I had some ketamine lol


Don’t suppose you bothered getting your head checked?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Just got done fucking.


Boy I did a good job


Pleasured 6 sets of identical triplets. Boy were they some dirt bag slutty slut sluts.

At one point I had all 18 bent over in a circle and I sat naked on a roomba while it went around the room and licked every single one of their skanky buttholes.

After a 22 fortnight dry spell I was finally able to live out my 22nd favorite fantasy.

I am sure each on of them had atleast 3 orgasms and I stayed hard the entire night....even after ejaculating 10 times.

They were all such dirt whores and they all did everything I asked of them. Like at one point I asked all 18 of them to stand at attention and recite an edgar Allen Poe poem and hold eye contact with me while I stomped on their feet and jerked off at the same time.



Getting ready for this total fuck fest rager I'm about to have with Betty White and 5 women from each younger generation of the white family.


----------



## MemphisX3

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

the white's just called and canceled. Guess I'll just sit around all day and have a pity party o BL


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Don’t suppose you bothered getting your head checked?



Maybe he just got the wrong head checked out? Went to the wrong kind of "head doctor?" Sounds like an honest mistake to me   But you're right, hopefully he got his noggin checked.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Liar, pics or stfu



What are the magical repercussions/implications of pleasuring myself with a kebab?


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Liar, pics or stfu


What did you say to me you pointy hat wearing little puke?

I'll cast a frog spell on you so damn fast it will make your pepper beard spin.


I'll send you back to the magic realm riding on your mother's broom lil' bitch


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Liar, pics or stfu


Also, how am I supposed to convince 18 hardly wholesome wet and wild whores to let me take video and picture evidence of our orgy?

They are whores...not harlots


----------



## mal3volent

I've been running hot
You got me ticking going to blow my top
If you start me up
If you start me up I'll never stop
Never stop, never stop, never stop


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Get his head checked?

You two are wack.

Make babies.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If you do that, there will be so many nuns orgasming simultaneously! DO IT!
> 
> —Wizard



I'm gonna eat a kebab for sure, thx wizard. 

You should run a kids show, you seem like you have the kind of energy kids would respond to. You could call it "Acid time with the Wizard of the Creek" (naturally you would be on acid too). Then you could start banging all the single moms you meet by pretending to care about their kids! Maybe rent a ranch or old western movie set somewhere and give horse tours and stuff and slowly establish a commune there and you could feed em lots of acid and you know, start doing less yourself, but you know, give all the single moms you accrue lots of acid and spiritual guidance and establish this massive kids show.  You could call your ranch "Spahn Ranch" or maybe "Neverland Ranch" ... but I'm just spitballing.

Anyhow, get back to me through my agent, I gotta run all this past legal. We're definitely a go on the Vietnamese puke porn though.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Get his head checked?
> 
> You two are wack.
> 
> Make babies.



Dude got hit in the head with a hammer the other day! He was posting about head pain and that he hadn't gone to the doc in another thread. But I'm happy that he "got some fucc" to quote Capt Heroin haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> I'm gonna eat a kebab for sure, thx wizard.
> 
> You should run a kids show, you seem like you have the kind of energy kids would respond to. You could call it "Acid time with the Wizard of the Creek" (naturally you would be on acid too). Then you could start banging all the single moms you meet by pretending to care about their kids! Maybe rent a ranch or old western movie set somewhere and give horse tours and stuff and slowly establish a commune there and you could feed em lots of acid and you know, start doing less yourself, but you know, give all the single moms you accrue lots of acid and spiritual guidance and establish this massive kids show.  You could call your ranch "Spahn Ranch" or maybe "Neverland Ranch" ... but I'm just spitballing.
> 
> Anyhow, get back to me through my agent, I gotta run all this past legal. We're definitely a go on the Vietnamese puke porn though.



WE WANT

WIZARD VS BK38 AKA STEEL CLAMP ROUND


----------



## Shady's Fox

@White_Rose 

emerge wizard and bk posts


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Dude got hit in the head with a hammer the other day! He was posting about head pain and that he hadn't gone to the doc in another thread. But I'm happy that he "got some fucc" to quote Capt Heroin haha



Ohh shit my bad.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Ohh shit my bad.



All good, sup with you? I'm about to grab a kebab.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

About to go into work. Smoked a joint an hour ago so now chasing with an energy drink.

Kebab is that the shish?


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> @White_Rose
> 
> emerge wizard and bk posts


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> About to go into work. Smoked a joint an hour ago so now chasing with an energy drink.
> 
> Kebab is that the shish?



Yeah, a massive one that they shave meat off of? I basically think of it as a middle eastern burrito. Has that meat, some kind of Moroccan sauce and some veggies. Super tasty, but prob not the healthiest thing in the world. I'm a little stoned, but gonna eat and get my satisfaction. K, have a good day at work


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


>


This is your first post of any real substance to elevate your social standing.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I will build a cult, and it will look very similar to the one you described! The PBS/BBC show will be called “Fun Time! with The Wizard of the Creek” and everyone will learn!
> 
> Is so shady, even imagining it. A lot of people will die, or not. It’s still in pre-production. Check back later for further details.
> 
> —Wizard



How do you feel about time-shares? I feel like there's some kind of time-share element to this whole thing that we need to incorporate. Also synergy and lifestyle branding and cryptocurrency. That's all hot right now. So yeah, do that. Add it all in. Bake a cake, eat lasagna, do the fandango you know the deal. Want some coke?


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m going to make an occult where people wee on bibles and light fire crackers up each others butt cracks for fun


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> I wanna ko him with da elbow


Hey friend, call me! Look PMs


----------



## Coxenormous

If you guess who this is correctly you win. He's from an Anime & a Movie. Guess his name?... Anyone? He's based off a Fictional Demon & also my new profile picture


----------



## Coxenormous

Spoiler


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> If you guess who this is correctly you win. He's from an Anime & a Movie. Guess his name?... Anyone? He's based off a Fictional Demon & also my new profile picture


Isnt that William Dafoe?


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Isnt that William Dafoe?


That too smart ass   :D But in the movie world that's Ryuk. The Death God lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I would have also called AOC a fucking bitch! And if she complained or felt like a victim, I would turn that right around and SCREAM that I have Tourette’s and she just did a hate crime against a disabled person that cannot control his tics. Then I would sue her for all that she is worth, and destroy her.
> 
> Don’t think so, just look up peoples with Tourette’s being protected under the Americans with Disabilities Act. We have fought hard to be federally protected under that act. Fuck u AOC, FUCKING BITCH!!!!!
> 
> —Wizard


privileged bitch "I have never had to deal with someone else's free speech" I'm sure you haven't honey

and don't forget:  CAULIFLOWER IS RACIST.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Dude got hit in the head with a hammer the other day! He was posting about head pain and that he hadn't gone to the doc in another thread. But I'm happy that he "got some fucc" to quote Capt Heroin haha


A+

I mean if I was going to die of an aneurysm I would hope to get my dick wet at least one more time

I got fucc last night too

Was pretty intense, time was a factor so it was just round 2 but it was fun hanging/chilling

physical health in gutter and crawling out... i woke up several times amidst a series of intense nightmares that I can still vividly recall, one of them made me very sad

trying to pull self together


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Get his head checked?
> 
> You two are wack.
> 
> Make babies.


I’ll fuck him happily but I’d rather not make babies. That cool @BK38 ?


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ll fuck him happily but I’d rather not make babies. That cool @BK38 ?



One word:
Tights.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Shady's Mom 

what's crackin glass ghost?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> A+
> 
> I mean if I was going to die of an aneurysm I would hope to get my dick wet at least one more time
> 
> I got fucc last night too
> 
> Was pretty intense, time was a factor so it was just round 2 but it was fun hanging/chilling
> 
> physical health in gutter and crawling out... i woke up several times amidst a series of intense nightmares that I can still vividly recall, one of them made me very sad
> 
> trying to pull self together



Haha, yeah, I was thinking of saying something with the phrase "la petite mort" but then I got lazy.


----------



## Shady's Fox

milkin cows


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Haha, yeah, I was thinking of saying something with the phrase "la petite mort" but then I got lazy.


I feel like shit for some reason, not depressed... oh well.  

I should probably not drink anymore - that might help


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> milkin cows


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FENTANYL FOR AGITATION?

yes

benzos are SO EVIL they give you IV fentanyl to calm the fuck down

WHY IS THERE AN ANTI-BENZO AGENDA IN SCIENCE

MY GABA-A RECEPTORS ARE BARREN AND I WANT REVENGE


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> FENTANYL FOR AGITATION?
> 
> yes
> 
> benzos are SO EVIL they give you IV fentanyl to calm the fuck down
> 
> WHY IS THERE AN ANTI-BENZO AGENDA IN SCIENCE
> 
> MY GABA-A RECEPTORS ARE BARREN AND I WANT REVENGE



o jesus. i know. 

maybe it's because they are so good.
Did you ever think of it that way.

to me. the new miracle drug


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> FENTANYL FOR AGITATION?
> 
> yes
> 
> benzos are SO EVIL they give you IV fentanyl to calm the fuck down
> 
> WHY IS THERE AN ANTI-BENZO AGENDA IN SCIENCE
> 
> MY GABA-A RECEPTORS ARE BARREN AND I WANT REVENGE


great video !!  thank you !


----------



## Hylight

Coma !?   Aghhhhhhhhhh. 

Ya he needed medication


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> o jesus. i know.
> 
> maybe it's because they are so good.
> Did you ever think of it that way.
> 
> to me. the new miracle drug


bupe, fentanyl, heroin, etc. are the motherfucking devil.  I can't imagine a world where I think IV fentanyl is better than IV lorazepam, or whatever they have in there.  

It's easier to taper off BZD/barbs - especially with medical supervision / medical dosing.  I can't imagine why the doctors used fentanyl for agitation.


----------



## Hylight

biological weaponized mojo

edit: the covid


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TRIGGERED BY FREE SPEECH!!!

She is a fucking bitch.  I hope she knows it, too.  Cauliflower isn't racist.  Food isn't racist.  And she's fucking stupid.  

Fucking virtue signaling bitch.  WE'RE NOT HERE TO TAKE CARE OF POTTY MOUTHS SWEETIE VOTE ON A FUCKING COVID RELIEF BILL AND STAND UP TO THE REPUBLICANS, DON'T BUCKLE UNDER WORDS. 

Fucking idiot.  TRUMP GRABS VAGINAS.  No one cares what you were CALLED.  Oh my GOD what a cunt.


----------



## Hylight

jesus if i had to do i.v. fentanyl instead of i.v. morphine, or something else feasibly appropriate I would hope that I would at least be dead. 
He was prolly so dead and strong at the same time he was able to fight off the fentanyl or it didn't matter. 
fentanyl would probably burn my body from the inside. ewwwwwwww. yuks.


----------



## Hylight

This disease is no joke ! 

Wear a mask !!


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> TRIGGERED BY FREE SPEECH!!!
> 
> She is a fucking bitch.  I hope she knows it, too.  Cauliflower isn't racist.  Food isn't racist.  And she's fucking stupid.
> 
> Fucking virtue signaling bitch.  WE'RE NOT HERE TO TAKE CARE OF POTTY MOUTHS SWEETIE VOTE ON A FUCKING COVID RELIEF BILL AND STAND UP TO THE REPUBLICANS, DON'T BUCKLE UNDER WORDS.
> 
> Fucking idiot.  TRUMP GRABS VAGINAS.  No one cares what you were CALLED.  Oh my GOD what a cunt.



really


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> really


yeah really

She doesn't have to succumb to their level

but her job isn't patrolling for potty mouths

tons of curse words in NYC why doesn't she go moralize that cesspool?  I'm sure she's been catcalled in NYC before (most women report this) why does she pretend she has never faced demoralizing language before?  That's a joke and she knows it.  

"Fucking bitch" is probably the least she's heard in life and I would bet on it.


----------



## Hylight

oaka aoika  wait OAC ? 

ikr


----------



## Xorkoth

Saying cauliflower is racist is straight up stupid.  We had a pretty decent thread about racist cauliflower a while back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Saying cauliflower is racist is straight up stupid.  We had a pretty decent thread about racist cauliflower a while back.


turnips are sexist iirc






you can tell just by looking at it

that root vegetable has "PATRIARCHY" written all over it.


----------



## Coxenormous

Put this together for my Profile lol


----------



## Hylight

help this planet lol


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> turnips are sexist iirc
> 
> you can tell just by looking at it
> 
> that root vegetable has "PATRIARCHY" written all over it.


that's making my eyes tear up and sting

true story


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need to wake up and it's already afternoon omg

gonna have to quit drinking


----------



## JackoftheWood

We moving to the other thread or not? Don't leave me hanging


----------



## JackoftheWood

Also god damn i forgot how good acid could feel. Combined with this nice ass wax i'm smoking, i'm almost orgasmic.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> We moving to the other thread or not? Don't leave me hanging


we are in a few hundred pages

the new thread you see is about title suggestions


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Also god damn i forgot how good acid could feel. Combined with this nice ass wax i'm smoking, i'm almost orgasmic.


yeah wax / shatter and acid is a winning combo

acid is really fucking good imo, i can't wait for it again


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah wax / shatter and acid is a winning combo
> 
> acid is really fucking good imo, i can't wait for it again


Shit dude, after tonight i've still got 43 tabs left. If you were nearby i could throw some your way, but no bueno it seems. Als mods i'm not professing to be a dealer, in case i violated some kind of rule.


----------



## Hylight

just use the _fax !!_!


----------



## Coxenormous

Why am I born with a feminine face and I’m a guy & not really Gay lol. I can dress up and look just like a chick. I could rob a bank or kill someone and get away with it 



 muhahahaha Genius mode = Activated


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m good at acting too, so if I have to act “Gay” or “Feminine” I will haha. Without speaking a word too. My voice is only thing that would blow my cover


----------



## Coxenormous

On the road to becoming a successful Assassin


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> On the road to becoming a successful Assassin


if you get caught you'll have mad skills for prison


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if you get caught you'll have mad skills for prison


I won’t get caught tho, I know what I’m doing lol. I’ve been in training for years


----------



## Coxenormous

The only way I get caught is killing me too many people in a short time span but if I 
Build an occult of the sort I can have people have my back/ protect my identity. It’ll happen. I’ll start with gathering folks for my cult


----------



## JackoftheWood

Fucking hell. Really can't overstate how amazing this trip just feels physically, this is unreal. Feel free to tell me to STFU at will.


----------



## Coxenormous

Who’s to say I haven’t already gotten away with serious crimes... I have lol, but I’m not going to broadcast what I Did to everyone lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Who’s to say I haven’t already gotten away with serious crimes... I have lol, but I’m not going to broadcast what I Did to everyone lol


we'll all just assume wut u did then


----------



## Coxenormous

Oh no! Coxenormous wants to be a murderer. No I want to be an assassin. Making money and sort of a heroic Icon at the same time


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> we'll all just assume wut u did then


 with All these Laws now a days. A soul will never know. Not even a ghost in the darkness can figure me out


----------



## Coxenormous

There are loop holes I discovered


----------



## Coxenormous

1 I’m sneaky as fuck. 2 I know how to use a gun. 3 I pack knives out the waahoo... I even have a real hidden blade


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> 1 I’m sneaky as fuck. 2 I know how to use a gun. 3 I pack knives out the waahoo... I even have a real hidden blade


break the blade on that if you hit a rib. best used on the neck


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> break the blade on that if you hit a rib. best used on the neck


Oh I know, Hide that under your pants leg or on your waist they won’t see what hit them


----------



## Coxenormous

It’s made for lethal action that’s why it’s called “Hidden Blade” It’s not made to notice at first but very lethal if you know what you’re doing


----------



## Coxenormous

I can get up close and personal with no impression of a weapon so that kinda disarms the target a quick slight of hand and it’s already too late


----------



## Coxenormous

in history Julias Ceasor was killed by a group of individuals all armed with them, Julia’s was well armed but didn’t see it coming.


----------



## Coxenormous

Lethal arteries the neck & the lungs


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Lethal arteries the neck & the lungs


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Indiana Jones. Well I’m my Defense that is a Fictional event and if I were that other guy I woulda hid somewhere in the crowd then shoot Indiana so even if I missed the scrambled crowd would confuse him giving me another shot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Shit dude, after tonight i've still got 43 tabs left. If you were nearby i could throw some your way, but no bueno it seems. Als mods i'm not professing to be a dealer, in case i violated some kind of rule.


oh nice

i'm good for now - not in the mood (been down about physical health and stuff)

i had a good trip ummm like a few days ago, last friday or saturday or something i think it was i don't remember really


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Fucking hell. Really can't overstate how amazing this trip just feels physically, this is unreal. Feel free to tell me to STFU at will.


sounds like a good time man

all i have are dabs today, and like 50+ beers I'm not drinking because I'm above the influence


----------



## Coxenormous

@ghostandthedarknes


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Indiana Jones. Well I’m my Defense that is a Fictional event and if I were that other guy I woulda hid somewhere in the crowd then shoot Indiana so even if I missed the scrambled crowd would confuse him giving me another shot


the point is don't bring a knife to a gunfight


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> @ghostandthedarknes


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the point is don't bring a knife to a gunfight


Well not everyone has a gun. I get the jist


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> Don’t suppose you bothered getting your head checked?


Sorry mum too busy getting deepthroated and IVing coke lulzicopter


----------



## jhjhsdi

Just woke her up for round twelfty aka. Round eleventeen n fucking. Covered her in man juice lol she loved it


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the point is don't bring a knife to a gunfight



speak for urself

a fist of honey, life hard as a truck


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuck


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> speak for urself
> 
> a fist of honey, life hard as a truck


u need a gun bro


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u need a gun bro



I got one in my pants


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I got one in my pants


doin ya any good there?


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> doin ya any good there?



yo leave me

run

go to store

get me a pack of cigars

and a pepsi

and stfu

verbosity tonight on ya ghost..

what happens in that realm?

too much fog to take in?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> yo leave me
> 
> run
> 
> go to store
> 
> get me a pack of cigars
> 
> and a pepsi
> 
> and stfu
> 
> verbosity tonight on ya ghost..
> 
> what happens in that realm?
> 
> too much fog to take in?


coke beats pepsi in every taste test so shut your fucking whore mouth. k?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


>


my son used to listen to that until guitar hero came out iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU GUYS...

so I wanted to get food but the parking lot was packed so I was like fuck this I'm just going to the grocery store to get food

AND

I 

TOTALLY

SAW

A

*DAREN*

i was going to film but I caught the tail end of it and it was happening too far away for decent video

I SAW PEOPLE IN REAL TIME BE EMOTIONALLY AFFECTED BY HIS OUTBURST/TANTRUM

and it had all the hallmarks of a Daren; PERSON OF NON-COLOR CONFRONTING PERSON OF COLOR (black security guard), ANGRY OUTBURST, FACE MASK NOT PROPERLY SECURING NASAL OPENING... it was hot.  

I wish I could have filmed it and shown you all, it was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Coxenormous

This is my motivational theme song


----------



## Coxenormous

Look what I just bought. Haven’t done these in a while, but let’s see how tonight goes


----------



## Hylight

jesus. one of those would _kill_ me, ya know.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> jesus. one of those would _kill_ me, ya know.


just half of one would make everything alright... I would feel better about being me... about being stuck in this body, this cell of death... and I'd be OK I would live

oh my god

[braindeath]


----------



## Hylight

it got me through so many times.

.05mg

learned my lesson long ago never 1.0 ever.


----------



## Hylight

yeah, need some right now.

i _hate _aspirin, anymore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fucked 3x, came 2x

was nice

gonna play video games

and listen to ambient black metal

because life is a shell and i'm the creamy inner goodness when I get away from it all


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

COVID 19
[IMG[


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> COVID 19
> [IMG[


It’s Hitler! 
Hitleeer!
Hitleeeeeeeer!
HITLER!
Fucking ADOLF FUCKING HITLER!


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Fatality.


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Fatality.


dude I said the same shit in my head..... Empathic entertwinement


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Fatality.


----------



## Coxenormous

Classic Humor at it's finest


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


man's struggle. get your shaft in the hoop.


----------



## Coxenormous

Damn it Didn’t show the part where he kicks his nuts out his mouth LOL


----------



## Coxenormous

I’ve done this to a buddy of myn before on my old Nissan. Shit was hilarious


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

night night all

am dozin' off thinkin about video games and can barely stay conscious 

a few beers and big dabs will do that

hope to wake up feeling half way decent HERE'S TO OPTIMISM


----------



## Coxenormous

Three Days Grace has a new album coming soonish. I had to put the song in my video


----------



## schizopath

This will be remembered as my magnum opus

I think the saying goes
fool me once shame on you
fool me twice shame on me
but you dont know how many times I have let the drugs lie to me
Its almost as if Im lying to myself
Or asking too much of em drugs
I am massively underwhelmed by everything
I saw my spirit fly away from my body once
I fear it never came back


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> This will be remembered as my magnum opus
> 
> I think the saying goes
> fool me once shame on you
> fool me twice shame on me
> but you dont know how many times I have let the drugs lie to me
> Its almost as if Im lying to myself
> Or asking too much of em drugs
> I am massively underwhelmed by everything
> I saw my spirit fly away from my body once
> I fear it never came back


Yeah I had an out of body like trip experience after dropping 5 hits of acid at once, I thought I was viewing myself in. 3rd person “Weird shit”


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol who changed @ghostandthedarknes's title.

I would have put "one liner extraordinaire"


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> fucked 3x, came 2x
> 
> was nice
> 
> gonna play video games
> 
> and listen to ambient black metal
> 
> because life is a shell and i'm the creamy inner goodness when I get away from it all


Ok dude


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shakala-N'Da'House


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SHAKala 

Or

shaKAla

?


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> SHAKala
> 
> Or
> 
> shaKAla
> 
> ?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh word then.


----------



## schizopath

Definitely gonna stick to 1 benzo at max in the future. If I take more its simply no good.


----------



## Mysterier

Does anyone else catch a random whiff of something and immediately relate it to something, like, say, the way pizza smelled in 1993?

No? Okay, I go to bye-bye.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Does anyone else catch a random whiff of something and immediately relate it to something, like, say, the way pizza smelled in 1993?
> 
> No? Okay, I go to bye-bye.


fiberglass reinforced plastic (frp) smells just like smoking crack when you cut it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Memories are instantaneously recalled through the sense of smell. Unlike the other senses that are filtered through the limbic system, smell is directly used by your brain through the olfactory. Either that, or you’re stroking out son.
> 
> —Wizard



If you have a Dexter brain, it can go big bada boom

big

boom

*over-thinkin shady reply 101*

wat he's saying


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Memories are instantaneously recalled through the sense of smell. Unlike the other senses that are filtered through the limbic system, smell is directly used by your brain through the olfactory. Either that, or you’re stroking out son.
> 
> —Wizard



Thanks, Dr. Brain.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Memories are instantaneously recalled through the sense of smell. Unlike the other senses that are filtered through the limbic system, smell is directly used by your brain through the olfactory. Either that, or you’re stroking out son.
> 
> —Wizard


every time i smell pussy it's like being reborn???


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


>



Snow Da Product and her, they're my girls. I love Cardi when she's angry.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Soso78

What the fastest a new member has become a mod? Anyone know?


----------



## schizopath

Propably Madness or Morpheus ~9 months or less


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Propably Madness or Morpheus ~9 months or less


That’s pretty fast man.


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @Deru was only here for a few weeks and he’s a mod now? That seems pretty quick.


I know ye. That’s why I was asking. Less than 8 weeks I think


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> That’s pretty fast man.


I agree. I reckon most mod have normally been users for years.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I agree. I reckon most mod have normally been users for years.


Try less than 8 weeks mate.


----------



## schizopath

Oh really? Did he have like an other account before or something? 8 weeks is insanely fast.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Oh really? Did he have like an other account before or something? 8 weeks is insanely fast.


Must have. It’s bullshit


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, that is only account he has had here.


How u know that?


----------



## Deru

Soso78 said:


> How u know that?



It's the only account I have had here, you could just ask me if you were curious


----------



## Soso78

Deru said:


> It's the only account I have had here, you could just ask me if you were curious


I wouldn’t trust a word u said though


----------



## Deru

Soso78 said:


> I wouldn’t trust a word u said though



Have I done something to lose your trust?


----------



## Soso78

Deru said:


> Have I done something to lose your trust?


Yes. U became a mod within weeks


----------



## Deru

Soso78 said:


> Yes. U became a mod within weeks



So that's something that would make me _less_ trustworthy?


----------



## Soso78

Deru said:


> So that's something that would make me _less_ trustworthy?


Yes. Very suspicious lol
Do u think it’s very quick to be made a mod?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> What the fastest a new member has become a mod? Anyone know?


madness did it in 4 days

it helps if you have a BBC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> That’s pretty fast man.


that's what he said to me in bed last night


----------



## Deru

Captain.Heroin said:


> madness did it in 4 days
> 
> it helps if you have a BBC



Guess I'm not the quickest then     Hope that helps alleviate some concerns.  

@Soso78 As for do I think it's quick to be a mod, I don't really place weight on one variable when there are many to be weighed, but I'm sure it's quicker than the historical average, sure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Try less than 8 weeks mate.


baby pls don't be like that

you know you my #1 bae

i don't fuck with them hoes but they just chasin me baby - I can't help it that I'm hot stuff.  

I don't KNOW how her number got into my phone....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for @Soso78


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> baby pls don't be like that
> 
> you know you my #1 bae
> 
> i don't fuck with them hoes but they just chasin me baby - I can't help it that I'm hot stuff.
> 
> I don't KNOW how her number got into my phone....


How long did it take madness really?


----------



## Deru

Haha I remember when that song came out when I was in middle school.  Awkward slow dancing with outstretched arms, good times.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> How long did it take madness really?


about as long as it took him to bust a nut in my bed iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Deru said:


> Haha I remember when that song came out when I was in middle school.  Awkward slow dancing with outstretched arms, good times.


ah, good public school dance memories

good times... seems like forever ago... and am a totally different person and memory so fried it feels like a bad movie more so than real life

I want to grind video games all day today but am getting burned and am not giving many fucks right now... how is your day going Deru?  

Did you see Kayleigh McEnany on the press briefing today, or Trump's executive order on drug cost speech?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SOSO

In all fairness I'm not sure?  I forget

And quite frankly it's quality over quantity

one of my favorite mods and BL in real life friends (I MISS YOU I HOPE YOU'RE STILL ALIVE, PLEASE BE OK!!!) was a relatively new mod, in fact one of the newest maybe just 2 months or less, and i really miss her

no one really knows much about her, this was a long time ago and her post count was low too, but I REMEMBER


----------



## Deru

I'm having a great day, my foot is finally healing up and I'm in clean mode - it literally feels so good to just be able to walk lol.

I saw Trump's earlier award the Medal of Freedom to Jim Ryun and I have to admit, he was actually in decent form then.

Next up is watching McEnany.  Did you see the picture the Reuters photographer got the other day of her binder?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Deru said:


> I'm having a great day, my foot is finally healing up and I'm in clean mode - it literally feels so good to just be able to walk lol.
> 
> I saw Trump's earlier award the Medal of Freedom to Jim Ryun and I have to admit, he was actually in decent form then.
> 
> Next up is watching McEnany.  Did you see the picture the Reuters photographer got the other day of her binder?


i kept thinking wtf did i do last night

oh god that's right that's why i'm in pain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Deru said:


> her binder?


LOL I did not??

Can you link me?  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ps this is why i hurt






kicked... in the ribs

totally death metal sounding and it feels that way too iirc

'cept was the heel

ya it hurts

but i didn't really notice until 16 hours later ish

alcohol is amazing






was not an instant take down







*NSFW*: 















I keep telling myself U R NOT GOING TO DRINK TODAY CAPTAIN HEROINE and I don't listen to me though, that little inner voice doesn't make enough sense unless I'm on my meds  rip medical system [collapsed]

sigh ... at least i have video games... i need to go grind brb


----------



## Deru

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/17/politics/kayleigh-mcenany-white-house-press-secretary/index.htmlhttps://www.cnn.com/2020/07/17/politics/kayleigh-mcenany-white-house-press-secretary/index.html

I like CNN Politics article the best because they do an analysis of each tab.  I have _always_ wondered what the hell she is flipping through constantly during questions.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Deru said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/17/politics/kayleigh-mcenany-white-house-press-secretary/index.htmlhttps://www.cnn.com/2020/07/17/politics/kayleigh-mcenany-white-house-press-secretary/index.html
> 
> I like CNN Politics article the best because they do an analysis of each tab.  I have _always_ wondered what the hell she is flipping through constantly during questions.


CHAPTER 1:  WORDS YOU CAN'T SAY BECAUSE IT'S NOT THE 1950'S ANYMORE
CHAPTER 2:  TEN GO-TO WINNING INSULTS AGAINST LIBERALS
CHAPTER 3:  EVERYTHING IS OBAMA'S FAULT

lol hold on let me read the link, I was just imagining what their playbook is like


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AHAHAHAHAHA

AHAHAH

THERE'S AN LGBT TAB

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA
A
AHHAHAHAHA
AHAHHAHAHHH
AHH

AND A CHINA TAB

i love it

i want the book


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"SYSTEM" tab... probably codeword for THE DEEP STATE CONSPIRACY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THERE IS A *GOYA TAB IS THAT REAL*

WHAT

lol


----------



## Shady's Fox

on the corner


----------



## Shady's Fox

I WENT GAMBLING NITE

i haven't won shit, 50 bucks doesn't count that's why

i had fun tho as usual


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I WENT GAMBLING NITE
> 
> i haven't won shit, 50 bucks doesn't count that's why
> 
> i had fun tho as usual


glad you had fun man, that sounds like a good time


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> glad you had fun man, that sounds like a good time



Aha, how are you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I WENT GAMBLING NITE
> 
> i haven't won shit, 50 bucks doesn't count that's why
> 
> i had fun tho as usual


dogfights or roosters?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Aha, how are you?


i'm feeling a little better, trying to think positive and happy

thinking about how delicious the glass of water was, not concerned with how full it is

trying to see the rainbow after the storm

video games going well, watching news


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

... that's hot ... and i'm hard iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

person
woman
man
camera
tv



Donald J Trump.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> person
> woman
> man
> camera
> tv
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J Trump.


BONUS POINTS FOR IN THE SAME ORDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Maybe he just got the wrong head checked out? Went to the wrong kind of "head doctor?" Sounds like an honest mistake to me   But you're right, hopefully he got his noggin checked.


Hassssssssssss. I airbrush) sieve da
I 




Hassssssssssss 
It's Bog problem I woml



dgy) 

Womp


----------



## jhjhsdi

Won'tlllmp0pppp


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath more Lorna Shore? I made my own lyric video out of boredom


----------



## jhjhsdi

Tbf.....


----------



## jhjhsdi

Aparantly I've been sleep walking and sleep talking lol


----------



## thujone

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Those lk like MAN HANDS. It’s all very confusing to me at this moment? This is gonna take awhile... I’m having strange feelings in my no no places.
> 
> —Creek



so she can get a better grip on your titties


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i fucked up everything, again, like i always do...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> i fucked up everything, again, like i always do...


what happened Cap H


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> what happened Cap H


words get in the way of feelings, often, wouldn't be the first time

giving up for now, but am not thoroughly upset, it's just kinda like, whatever

i can't really expect anything better out of my life at this point

im gonna rest, maybe sleep

if i can't, i guess, video games

not gonna drink so there's joy in sobriety i guess


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> words get in the way of feelings, often, wouldn't be the first time
> 
> giving up for now, but am not thoroughly upset, it's just kinda like, whatever
> 
> i can't really expect anything better out of my life at this point
> 
> im gonna rest, maybe sleep
> 
> if i can't, i guess, video games
> 
> not gonna drink so there's joy in sobriety i guess


You need some ketamine in your life pal thar fixes everything


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> @schizopath more Lorna Shore? I made my own lyric video out of boredom


Lorna Shores best song. Nice work dude.


----------



## schizopath

Oh wat. I wouldnt know about France...yet... Finland is still fighting the holy war and I got some dope on me brb visiting a friend in few hours.

How are you on this blessed day?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Coxenormous said:


>


when it's hot that would be some smelly shitty jewelry


----------



## schizopath

Please, won't you push me for the last time
Let's scream until there's nothing left 

Im so hyped for the codeine cause it works super well for me and the first time I did opiates was with morphine which I loved.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Please, won't you push me for the last time
> Let's scream until there's nothing left
> 
> Im so hyped for the codeine cause it works super well for me and the first time I did opiates was with morphine which I loved.


codeine is good I miss that and opiates, u just gonna take it or make some syrup


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Right on! I might have been thinking of @BK38? France is sooo pussy, and gives up without a fight, historically. Finland, though, huh! I haven’t been there yet, but the woman, I hear are beautiful?I luv blond lil bitches!
> 
> Cincinnati is hot today, but low humidity and the energy is palpable around here makes the fillings in my teeth tingle, like chewing on aluminum foil!
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## schizopath

Pure codeine + gabas + klonopin +beer


----------



## Soso78

Deru is the final nail in the coffin of CEP


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Deru is the final nail in the coffin of CEP


No offense to ceps Mods but i always thought ceps as a joke. But on the other hand i couldnt give a fuck about politics


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> No offense to ceps Mods but i always thought ceps as a joke. But on the other hand i couldnt give a fuck about politics



What most people who are into politics don't understand it's that there's a limit to what you say and do. Like > while we eat eachother here like hyenas those suits nasdrovia for their ''victory/stupidity''. The world will not change because if you wanna change the Law/Order, you have to knee religion first. That's what most people don't know or don't want to you know.


----------



## Shady's Fox

skate wit ur motha


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> What most people who are into politics don't understand it's that there's a limit to what you say and do. Like > while we eat eachother here like hyenas those suits nasdrovia for their ''victory/stupidity''. The world will not change because if you wanna change the Law/Order, you have to knee religion first. That's what most people don't know or don't want to you know.


How’s ur mom?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Pure codeine + gabas + klonopin +beer


nice combo,  one time this was b4 all the heroin was cut with fet I beleve, a frend wanted to buy my car with $ i said no " fentanyl patches"? I said yes,  it was a small stack of them i was carefully I would chew on them ( not smart) if they were big I'd cut them, I chewd some and went to the fair with my girlfriend at the time, I would be nodding out in line for a ride like first time on the zipper is wake the fuck up " don't die don't die"


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> How’s ur mom?



I dunno, she's probably in a graveyard yelling that she's original.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> You need some ketamine in your life pal thar fixes everything


you would think that though right


----------



## schizopath

Just for Abyss

Respect drugs
Dont love them
Never love them
For they arent alive
Would you love a rock?
Would that be a bond?
Or just one sided admiration
Respect is where its at
I respect them so much that I spend all of my money on them
I sell them to people so I can respect them more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Deru is the final nail in the coffin of CEP


Baby I'm sorry I was running around on you, that'll never happen again... give US a chance!


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Baby I'm sorry I was running around on you, that'll never happen again... give US a chance!


When I mention deru u pop up lol
U run around on everyone u man slut


----------



## schizopath

US never gave a chance to other countries iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> When I mention deru u pop up lol



Mostly because I'm hands on in CEP, I assure you he's doing a good job, and if you feel otherwise you can tell me.  

An older join date and higher post count is not necessarily quality.  

_Age is just a number baby, you're not too old for me _


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Soso


he said you aren't a real MOD because you were modded up too soon after you join date

... BEAT HIM UP, DADDY!!!


----------



## schizopath

Naa, Madness is one of the coolest mods and deserves his spot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

For real though madness I was about to incite violence against this one guy

he was being a total Daren against a black security guy and it was a total meltdown without provocation and EVERYONE was staring

I wanted to be like "BEAT HIM UP" and then part of my brain wanted to shout "FUCK HIM WITH YOUR BBC!" just to make it super awkward/funny.

But I resisted the urge. 

Face masks are great because if you say something and you stand still while doing it, it's not immediately apparent YOU said it, if enough people around, oh yes....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Come here little Soso.

Venconmigo pequeno chico


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Naa, Madness is one of the coolest mods and deserves his spot


That's what I said!  

I can't wait until Madness puts his boxing gloves on!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Come here little Soso.
> 
> Venconmigo pequeno chico


Tu sabes un poquito espanol?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CH, DO NOT ENGAGE IN VIOLENCE!


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Come here little Soso.
> 
> Venconmigo pequeno chico


How long it take u to become a mod?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> CH, DO NOT ENGAGE IN VIOLENCE!


it's a peaceful protest iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

if all the border patrol officers are guarding fed property, who's guarding the border?  seems that was a pretty important issue a few years ago iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

it's Mexico that's out to get us again and not china. no wonder unemployment is so high. nobody's watching the fucking border


----------



## Captain.Heroin

editing this post proved fatal


----------



## schizopath

fuck yes finally nodding


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> CH, DO NOT ENGAGE IN VIOLENCE!


yeah for real though

the Daren would have probably come over, lowered his face mask and played his ultimate *Pokemon Ability:  Covid-19 Cough*

As often as you like, during your turn (after your attack) you may infect your opponent with SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> fuck yes finally nodding


I'm ampd on coffee and peeing at 33 second intervals ffs


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm ampd on coffee and peeing at 33 second intervals ffs



Did/do you like stims?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm ampd on coffee and peeing at 33 second intervals ffs


yea i pretty much gave up caffeine

i still buy coffee though if you can believe it, i have this miniature collection of coffee bags

i think i started stocking up on coffee when i quit meth so i could get going and quite frankly the nightmares are the last symptom and they're not going away


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Did/do you like stims?


cocaine for a long time. iv the last 5 years or so but mostly smoked. once in a blue moon nowadays. mostly trampled on garbage here but i haven't looked very hard.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea i pretty much gave up caffeine
> 
> i still buy coffee though if you can believe it, i have this miniature collection of coffee bags
> 
> i think i started stocking up on coffee when i quit meth so i could get going and quite frankly the nightmares are the last symptom and they're not going away


the road back is def a lot harder than the road in. hang tough brother.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the road back is def a lot harder than the road in. hang tough brother.


i've accepted the nightmares won't go away and will be a nightly thing for life

because i have ptsd

and i have to live with it and not buckle under pressure or depression

and my buddy texted me back even though i probably upset him somehow so he still wants the D and that makes me happy

my nightmares ALWAYS... ALWAYS revolve around....

shooting drugs
evading police
evading crazed people chasing me (who just happen not to be our boys in blue)
being murdered
pursuing people who have fucked shit up
seeing dead family members (this ALWAYS fucks with me)

I woke up the other day thinking my grandma was still alive and then it dawned on me she was dead and it just totally crushed me all over again


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> cocaine for a long time. iv the last 5 years or so but mostly smoked. once in a blue moon nowadays. mostly trampled on garbage here but i haven't looked very hard.



Yeah those two ROAs are brutal.

It's weird but i feel like you get the same effect weight for weight smoked as shot even though you'd think the powder would be more pure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am thinking if I fuck a cop, it'll all come full circle and it'll connect the sex and death fantasies and alleviate the dichotomy of sex and death drives

but I'm already seeing someone and his job is not piggo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i've accepted the nightmares won't go away and will be a nightly thing for life
> 
> because i have ptsd
> 
> and i have to live with it and not buckle under pressure or depression
> 
> and my buddy texted me back even though i probably upset him somehow so he still wants the D and that makes me happy
> 
> my nightmares ALWAYS... ALWAYS revolve around....
> 
> shooting drugs
> evading police
> evading crazed people chasing me (who just happen not to be our boys in blue)
> being murdered
> pursuing people who have fucked shit up
> seeing dead family members (this ALWAYS fucks with me)
> 
> I woke up the other day thinking my grandma was still alive and then it dawned on me she was dead and it just totally crushed me all over again


not a cure all but give this book a try


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Yeah those two ROAs are brutal.
> 
> It's weird but i feel like you get the same effect weight for weight smoked as shot even though you'd think the powder would be more pure.


i loved that metallic taste in your mouth and the rush from iv


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> not a cure all but give this book a try


I actually don't like lucid dreaming

you think if i had volitional control in a dream world I'd just have sex right

nah I get like, totally depressed because I know it isn't real, and I sit/stand idly in the dream until I wake up

Yeah that's like all sorts of dysfunctional, I know


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I actually don't like lucid dreaming
> 
> you think if i had volitional control in a dream world I'd just have sex right
> 
> nah I get like, totally depressed because I know it isn't real, and I sit/stand idly in the dream until I wake up
> 
> Yeah that's like all sorts of dysfunctional, I know


i hear you. the thing you can use is realizing you're dreaming and wake yourself up before things go bad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hear you. the thing you can use is realizing you're dreaming and wake yourself up before things go bad.


Yeah, that is what I will have to do more often.  

I drank less last night, I think if I avoid alcohol it might help


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i loved that metallic taste in your mouth and the rush from iv



Never got that.

Only a bell ringer. Once.

Yeah i guess it's all garbage except for two or three occassions for me.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Never got that.
> 
> Only a bell ringer. Once.
> 
> Yeah i guess it's all garbage except for two or three occassions for me.


waste of time/money nowadays imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Never got that.
> 
> Only a bell ringer. Once.
> 
> Yeah i guess it's all garbage except for two or three occassions for me.


have had the tinnitus effect a few times

i don't like cocaine though and haven't used it in ugh gross long time maybe close to 10 years now

all i get to do are occasionally trip, get baked, drunk maybe just buzzed don't even get drunk

becoming a hardcore sex based PLEBE 

and i want to go out but COVID and ISIS are out to get me 

not to mention the DEEP STATE


----------



## schizopath

Fuck I just lost 66% of my tooth. My teeth are absolutely fucking garbage. I hate this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Fuck I just lost 66% of my tooth. My teeth are absolutely fucking garbage. I hate this.


owwww

make sure to get calcium in your diet and brush your teeth regularly friend

hopefully it doesn't hurt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's so easy going up
it's so hard coming down

well they say society's dead
and they're probably right


----------



## w01fg4ng

Water picks are useful for taking care of your gums after brushing.  Flossing works too.


lucid wet dreams are pretty cool imho


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's so easy going up
> it's so hard coming down
> 
> well they say society's dead
> and they're probably right



it's too complicated to wake up


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Water picks are useful for taking care of your gums after brushing.  Flossing works too.
> 
> 
> lucid wet dreams are pretty cool imho


thanx. now tonight I'll dream about water picks


----------



## Shady's Fox

like a monster with 4 mirrors in his mouth

teeths without parents

we smile at the mud, it's common sense after all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Water picks are useful for taking care of your gums after brushing.  Flossing works too.
> 
> 
> lucid wet dreams are pretty cool imho


if i cum in my sleep i can't enjoy it

i don't like sleep sex dreams

totally underwhelming imo

gonna get laid tonight prolly and have all the bells and whistles


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> it's too complicated to wake up


1,2 freddy's commin 4 u


----------



## Shady's Fox

aha

yeah

whatcha did...

skies doesn't STOP[


----------



## Shady's Fox

EVERYBODY TOO BUSY

to call 911 six feet deep underground


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> thanx. now tonight I'll dream about water picks


it's wet tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

crashing down the boulevard
i'm coming down so fast
i'm coming down so hard...

if I had a wet dream about Kayleigh McEnany I'd totally roll with it






she would try faking her orgasm

no bitch you aren't done


----------



## Shady's Fox

DEEPTHROAT

all of it


----------



## Shady's Fox

❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my physical health is still shit

i cannot believe how sick i have been, my body is turning into a pile of disease and death

i'm somewhat unhappy w/ myself too but letting it all go, choosing happiness instead of being mad

focusing on a nice peaceful reprieve


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> my physical health is still shit
> 
> i cannot believe how sick i have been, my body is turning into a pile of disease and death
> 
> i'm somewhat unhappy w/ myself too but letting it all go, choosing happiness instead of being mad
> 
> focusing on a nice peaceful reprieve



Get red

rid of that backpack with sins

 am scrathin ma eyes 

am bored

am tired

but i cant sleep

for now at least

and am eatin chocolate

i had cake earlier, rite

i ate some kfc wings

drank ma pepsi

AND NOW AM bumpin some music

currently

on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice

i need like 10 hours of uninterrupted sleep without nightmares and it wont' happen for like 2 more years at this rate. i think i have enough shatter to get through today?  maybe?  and i need food 

fucked myself into a corner, again


----------



## Deru

Captain.Heroin said:


> she would try faking her orgasm
> 
> no bitch you aren't done



Something tells me she's uttered those words a few times in her life.  She's got that fierce, dominant, I'm going to destroy you type of vibe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Deru said:


> Something tells me she's uttered those words a few times in her life.  She's got that fierce, dominant, I'm going to destroy you type of vibe.


that's what makes it so hot imo

at least she's way easier on the eyes than Sarah Huckabee Sanders

[edit fail]


----------



## schizopath

Woke up 4pm and Cant fall asleep yet


----------



## schizopath

Imsomnia sucks Donkey balls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Imsomnia sucks Donkey balls


this

it sucks it really does

my fat body sucks right now too ugh

can't wait for a new body this one is so broken


----------



## Shady's Fox

bla bla bla

couldn't sleep for shit nite

fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox

Let's descend into Shadyness together, darling.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Gonna buy a load of drugs today. Gonna save some to the family trip which is in 3 days.


----------



## schizopath

Sunday lazy sunday


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

exhausted, worked it out, was hot

10/10 would bang again


----------



## euphoricc

GUY`S -------------III==== i love blowjobs >??--- but do the rest of you>???                                                     females;;;=do you like when we eat ya klit_>? face-in-da-puss>?


----------



## euphoricc

w01fg4ng said:


>


I LOVE THIS~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAH GOING ON FACEBOOK


----------



## Shady's Fox

euphoricc said:


> GUY`S -------------III==== i love blowjobs >??--- but do the rest of you>???                                                     females;;;=do you like when we eat ya klit_>? face-in-da-puss>?



Stop doing drugs, bro.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Fire when i talk but still cooler than the Otter Pop._


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

this coffee needs sum


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

Drinking tea, smoking hash and makin tortellini on a sunday.


----------



## Soso78

ghostandthedarknes said:


> this coffee needs sum


Do u know a good rum? I rarely drink but I like rum. I’ve only tried Bacardi and captain Morgan.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soso78 said:


> Do u know a good rum? I rarely drink but I like rum. I’ve only tried Bacardi and captain Morgan.


I've got about the same experience as you with rum. that and the rot gut gas station stuff. Bacardi gold was pretty good with Coke and a twist of lemon imo


----------



## Soso78

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I've got about the same experience as you with rum. that and the rot gut gas station stuff. Bacardi gold was pretty good with Coke and a twist of lemon imo


Oh shit. All this time snd I didn’t realise u was female. Sorry


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I've got about the same experience as you with rum. that and the rot gut gas station stuff. Bacardi gold was pretty good with Coke and a twist of lemon imo


Bacardi 151 have you tried this?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soso78 said:


> Oh shit. All this time snd I didn’t realise u was female. Sorry


seriously tho. get 151 rum


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Bacardi 151 have you tried this?


yes. we posted at the same time. jinx


----------



## Coxenormous

That or Turkey 101 will fuck you up


----------



## Coxenormous

I bought Wild Turkey on Thanksgiving and it pissed my grandma off lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Man, ain't _shit _workin' out for me today so far. 
Fuck it... tomorrow's another day. 
Imma fuckin' kang so back-back.


----------



## Soso78

Coxenormous said:


> I bought Wild Turkey on Thanksgiving and it pissed my grandma off lol


Why ur gran get pissed off? Lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Why ur gran get pissed off? Lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Soso78 said:


> Why ur gran get pissed off? Lol


She didn’t like my sense of Humor and I got got pretty wasted haha


----------



## Coxenormous

My weed is boo boo but good at the same time... it’s ight


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> My weed is boo boo but good at the same time... it’s ight


did u gro it?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> did u gro it?


I grew at one point but this batch I bought lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Turned our old swimming pool into a vegetable garden


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fake weed!


Haha haha  looks like it... but no it got me high it’s ight lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Jeez Lopeez


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fake weed!


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## JackoftheWood

Back from a smoke sesh with some bros. Smoked some fine ass moonrocks and dabs.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Back from a smoke sesh with some bros. Smoked some fine ass moonrocks and dabs.


ever smoked a brisket?  you pretty drunk wen that mofo is done...


----------



## Coxenormous

What about whiskey pong? Fuck beer pong. Everyone ik who played got extremely fucked up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Liquor bong is a real thing.  Like a beer bong, but you just put liquor in it, undiluted instead of beer. 

Yeah I have seen someone do this and not black out.

They weren't even falling over, like almost but caught themselves every time.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Speaking of rum try CM spiced but with lemonade (7up ideally as it has hints of lime) or sprite/cheap stuff and a dash of lime.
Beats the shit out of rum+coke. 

@Captain.Heroin who's that news chick? I'd ruin her
"no bitch you ain't done yet" would be an understatement 


I've been in bed suffering/hating myself all day sober and wishing I didn't blow all my wages/drugs so quickly over the last few days lol. Binge watching UK shameless on Netflix still. On the 2nd to last season. Not sure what I'm gona do after I watch the last one 

On the plus side that filthy older bird from the other night/day wants to meet up again tomorrow lol


----------



## JackoftheWood

jhjhsdi said:


> Speaking of rum try CM spiced but with lemonade (7up ideally as it has hints of lime) or sprite/cheap stuff and a dash of lime.
> Beats the shit out of rum+coke.
> 
> @Captain.Heroin who's that news chick? I'd ruin her
> "no bitch you ain't done yet" would be an understatement
> 
> 
> I've been in bed suffering/hating myself all day sober and wishing I didn't blow all my wages/drugs so quickly over the last few days lol. Binge watching UK shameless on Netflix still. On the 2nd to last season. Not sure what I'm gona do after I watch the last one
> 
> On the plus side that filthy older bird from the other night/day wants to meet up again tomorrow lol


Nice, I could use an older woman to keep me company myself.


----------



## jhjhsdi

JackoftheWood said:


> Nice, I could use an older woman to keep me company myself.


It's not her 'company' I am after  

Although, saying that, as wet as it sounds, it was actually really nice to spend the night in bed with a female who isn't just a friend for the first time in about 9 weeks the other night..... Especially as she is utter filth and has a right banging pair  now she's on about spending the night at hers and talking all kinds of filth about vibrating cock rings and anal beads


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Speaking of rum try CM spiced but with lemonade (7up ideally as it has hints of lime) or sprite/cheap stuff and a dash of lime.
> Beats the shit out of rum+coke.
> 
> @Captain.Heroin who's that news chick? I'd ruin her
> "no bitch you ain't done yet" would be an understatement
> 
> 
> I've been in bed suffering/hating myself all day sober and wishing I didn't blow all my wages/drugs so quickly over the last few days lol. Binge watching UK shameless on Netflix still. On the 2nd to last season. Not sure what I'm gona do after I watch the last one
> 
> On the plus side that filthy older bird from the other night/day wants to meet up again tomorrow lol


Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany

Pivots with disdain constantly, gets triggered easily, shamelessly promotes Republican talking points


----------



## 6am-64-14m

JackoftheWood said:


> I could use an older woman to keep me company myself.


I am *blessed to have run into one ~around 26 yr ago; best thing ever happen for me... wouldn't be here if it weren't for her. She fucking came to s fla on an instinct and found me in my bed non-responsive wasnt the only *9inticence. .IV oxy, alprazolam, (eating) methadone, of course weed but other substance for sure). She pulled my ass out the bed and I hit the floor on my back and it forced me to breath. She aggravated the hell outta me for over two hours (she can _talk _lol ). Got to the point where I could take a shower and then walked to burger king and got the biggest chz burger, largest fries and the barrel of root-beer.
16 yrs my senior and the wiset person ever met and i been around a few blocks. Common-sense, really and determination. She never into drugs and was a single mother back inda day and I have a lot of respect for those. She mad at me right now as I spent a lot of $ on *substances. 

sorry for the ramble but just postin' .

One blood


----------



## Coxenormous

Siri


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany
> 
> Pivots with disdain constantly, gets triggered easily, shamelessly promotes Republican talking points



She's hot. 

I must be stupider than I thought before, I've never heard the word disdain lol, just had to search the definition 
I suppose I did get kicked out of school before my last 1.5years of English language and English literature so that's probably why.
But hey - I can still earn £20 an hour working with my hands so who really gives a fuck, especially when we have almost unlimited knowledge at our fingertips thesedays, attainable within seconds aslong as we can afford to put credit on our phones and are within signal catchment area


----------



## Shady's Fox

jhjhsdi said:


> I must be stupider than I thought before,


----------



## Xorkoth

jhjhsdi said:


> She's hot.
> 
> I must be stupider than I thought before, I've never heard the word disdain lol, just had to search the definition
> I suppose I did get kicked out of school before my last 1.5years of English language and English literature so that's probably why.
> But hey - I can still earn £20 an hour working with my hands so who really gives a fuck, especially when we have almost unlimited knowledge at our fingertips thesedays, attainable within seconds aslong as we can afford to put credit on our phones and are within signal catchment area



You sure it isn't just the ounces of K you're doing hourly or whatever it is?   I forgot words a lot when I was doing near-daily 3-MeO-PCP for about a year, really low doses though, took a year or so to stop having to try to remember what a word meant or if I'd seen it before.  Hard to imagine you've never encountered the word "disdain".


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> You sure it isn't just the ounces of K you're doing hourly or whatever it is?   I forgot words a lot when I was doing near-daily 3-MeO-PCP for about a year, really low doses though, took a year or so to stop having to try to remember what a word meant or if I'd seen it before.  Hard to imagine you've never encountered the word "disdain".


I honestly don't think I have  

Saying that, it could quite easily be those 2 blows to the head with the lumphammer a few weeks ago, or as you stated, the obvious years of copious dissociate abuse 

My maths is shit hot though still, probably due to the, um, Penny sweet dealing as a younger, OR the calculator in my pocket


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Holy shit I took those 15 mins ago and already feel euphoric af ^


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> Holy shit I took those 15 mins ago and already feel euphoric af ^


Not fuckin surprised if you took all of them at the same time son. Thats alot, even if they're a measly 100mg each, and most pills are 130/160-250mg these days.
Go easy!


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Not fuckin surprised if you took all of them at the same time son. Thats alot, even if they're a measly 100mg each, and most pills are 130/160-250mg these days.
> Go easy!


They have a very acidic taste is that normal, very much like meth. Ik it has meth properties in it, but still


----------



## Coxenormous

And no I took 3 left the small one out to snort once I fully know what I just took


----------



## Coxenormous

Just snorted a line instant mild psychedelic effect


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> And no I took 3 left the small one out to snort once I fully know what I just took


Jesus christ you're as bad as me when I was younger and E pills were my drug of choice lol. 
As for the taste - I usually tried NOT to taste them. But a few times we were already fucked and wanted to take more with no fluid around and ended up chewing them. Tasted like cheap hairspray from what I remember 
As for the trippy effect, every time I took more than 4-500mg of mdma shit did get a bit trippy. Pretty normal.


----------



## Mysterier

jhjhsdi said:


> I've never heard the word disdain



Phonetically, it's like this: D as in Drip; I as in It; S as in Slowly; D as in Down; A as in An; I as in Imperious; N as in Nilbog is goblin spelled backward.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

physical health failing may have to seek treatment which is gonna be a lot of fun (yay)

covid and pills probably

and then dying on a ventilator soon after that

will take a selfie while being intubated


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> You sure it isn't just the ounces of K you're doing hourly or whatever it is?   I forgot words a lot when I was doing near-daily 3-MeO-PCP for about a year, really low doses though, took a year or so to stop having to try to remember what a word meant or if I'd seen it before.  Hard to imagine you've never encountered the word "disdain".


Words got better for me on k

But 

I dont think i went too hard on k


----------



## 6am-64-14m

today ended up OK after all. only after eating  900mg gabapentin ega, 1mg  clonazepam and about 6 beers. rode the bike all day to get out for a minute; it was a great day for it and it helped work out some of my issues.
Waring on an 8th of yay but the  mfs on dope time and  going my as to sleep, i guess...? Like to have the blow, though. 
peace ya'll and be saf.
1


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't want to get help I have another urging me to get help



life=over just want to die but can't be encyclopedia depressica right now

so i'm going to keep reminding myself I HAVE SEVERAL PILLS LEFT and help is close by

cannot stand this body anymore, i want a new one

don't know why people care about my shell of an existence


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ADAM uses drugs, an emotional concealer like mascara but for the soul, in order to suppress the suicidal thoughts, terrible body sensations and existential dread.  ADAM touches the record one last time - before gently setting it in a wooden box that smelled harshly of lacquer and coagulated blood, wrote a note, and buried it four feet into the earth, a foot for each year he wasted HERE without HER, a construct and a reality; rings of the tree before he was finally fallen.  ADAM felt this austere moment where he felt destined to take his own life and yet he didn't.  His incoherent feelings translated to a passenger far away from home who missed the perfect way out - the last boarding call.  The very last one. ADAM knows as he stares at the dirt below him that this is where he must belong... the forest called.  










ADAM picked up the call.


----------



## Mysterier

Atoms are in everything.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm quite devastated by all my regrettable actions that I don't so much regret but I do regret the current state of affairs...


I would try to write out what I'm going through but it would be ... ego blow...... I'm quite unhappy with my failing health, am afraid of what will happen....

I think I will try to eat ice cream and feel good about that...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Look to the blowing Rose about us--"Lo,
Laughing," she says, "into the world I blow,
At once the silken tassel of my Purse
Tear, and its Treasure on the Garden throw."


----------



## Coxenormous

Well i've been rolling for some hours now, made a Lyric video for fun lmao


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath BMTH, Decided to use this one


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Fuck you, I spit like I had kids with Erykah Badu
I fucked her on the day of that naked video shoot
I was sucking that pussy like it was wonton soup
Then I hit Lebron's mom in bron-bron's coupe
With Delonte West taping, we had bon-bons too
And Cleveland cheerleaders, they had pom-poms too
So I smacked them bitches wearing Bishop Don Juan's suit_


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


this is the only thing to make me not want to cry this morning after the realization of fucked reality sets in

i need help and have to ask for it and i do not like being humbled in this way

and i will likely resent whomever has to help me [ am mentally sick and need help ]

unlikely to get any... am likely going to waste a large portion of my time today and then hold resentment toward someone else because i cannot emotionally deal with any of this

i just want out of my body forever and it's never enough the more i'm stuck in this hell, it just keeps living on

more hot girls to distract me from the existential pain please 

no mens at this point BROKEN - MY - HEART


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am sure I'm going to be ok and will not end up in limbo.... I am just not well and my mind cannot fathom doing this and it being ok... 

My plan is to go in half an hour because i just need this to be over... i am seriously not doing well and I can do this, it would just help to have support

*ghost& is the best* for posting pix, anything to distract me A+ imo

i am being such a vagina and i know it and i will grow man balls soon i am very close to hearing them drop any minute now......................................


----------



## w01fg4ng

Just picture everyone in their underwear







You got this, @Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Just picture everyone in their underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got this, @Captain.Heroin


no i don't i keep trying to get ready and i keep having panic and shit (am going to try to address this issue and it is not making me feel good it is making me feel bad)

and as i know i need to do this fear is immobilizing me and i have to drag through it, and i keep thinking I can't handle this, I can't do this, I'm not self-confident right now even though I have it in spades normally... I have a nice 3.5+ grams of 80% thc, and beers... and it's not enough to calm me to get through this

thank you for thinking of me everyone

i am giving myself 28 minutes to grow man balls and try doing this and i'm still paralyzed with fear and panic... this would be bad enough for my fragile inner SNOWFLAKE self to face before covid and this is just worse and it only gets worse

and if i get sick, again, i am just going to want to kill myself and won't have a way out, I can't take more illnesses I would rather just rot and die here and i don't get that luxury the stupid human race pushes me forth and i can't stand it and it's all a relation, relations to others, relations to the self and extant reality and they are fraying my will to live.  i think i care too much.  probably about everything that isn't me.  

it's the caring about me stuff that is hard and painful and do not want...

i won't have the luxury of music to calm nerves or... whatever plebian thing i could think of like a pacifier for my ear buds would even work, i'm just a melting SNOWFLAKE and I want to melt but people keep shoving me higher and higher into colder altitudes, pushing me away from the sunlight... _i need to melt_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am ready to go and am still frozen by immobility... don't know why just utter fear and i can't stop it.  i'm going to do it and i will care later.  i'll think about it later.  my mind isn't numb to anything right now and everything sucks.  

i would dare perhaps? to try touching base with you guys in the middle AM VERY FRIGHTENED and I cannot deal with any of this and am having mood swings as a result, do not want - any of this

i need to go so bad and it hurts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Am doing it starting to panic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was right to panic

My instinct to have fear is the right thing to do

Please pray 4 mojo
I am shaking

I can do this because ghost and wolf posted 

Thx team ABYSS

ADAM shakes without HER, unable to put up with this fucked world, I want out

No, woe is me fuck me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am already cringing I cant stand this it is a living nightmare i am trapped in my shell, in my living death I HAVE COME TO THIS

Preparing for an exodus from the tedium

Better living through chemistry
Better alive in the grave than dead from the second wave
I see the horror in others because I am the horror
The drive to kill, kill to satisfy an obsession


----------



## jhjhsdi

Is that one with the fishing rod a bloke or just have big hands

Can never trust you lot


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Is that one with the fishing rod a bloke or just have big hands
> 
> Can never trust you lot


do you find her attractive???


----------



## BK38

I have one small joint left and a 6 pack of beer. It is hot as balls here. Why you being such a neurotic panda @Captain.Heroin ?


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> do you find her attractive???


Lol that confirms it  and on 2nd look, it's massively over photoshopped, I mean wtf is that nose about. Where's the Adam's apple though? Can they remove that thesedays or is it photoshopped out. I've got a few mates who would be all over that

Not bad tits though, nipple placement screams fake though, not that I'm against fakes, been with a few females with fakes over the years, I think I prefer big nattys though, aslong as they ain't spaniels ears 

So, @Captain.Heroin being gay (or bi, I can't remember) what do you think of Lady Boys or pre-op trans with tits?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Lol that confirms it  and on 2nd look, it's massively over photoshopped, I mean wtf is that nose about. Where's the Adam's apple though? Can they remove that thesedays or is it photoshopped out. I've got a few mates who would be all over that
> 
> Not bad tits though, nipple placement screams fake though, not that I'm against fakes, been with a few females with fakes over the years, I think I prefer big nattys though, aslong as they ain't spaniels ears
> 
> So, @Captain.Heroin being gay (or bi, I can't remember) what do you think of Lady Boys or pre-op trans with tits?


you seem a little paranoid and confused but I'm not a doctor.


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you seem a little paranoid and confused but I'm not a doctor.


Probably the combination of sleep dep, dissociation and blows to the head hey? 

And the fact you lot are just as fucked up as me  I know exactly what I'd be fishing for if I was saying 'do you find her attractive' lol

Also, fwiw, I AM a doctor


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Probably the combination of sleep dep, dissociation and blows to the head hey?
> 
> And the fact you lot are just as fucked up as me  I know exactly what I'd be fishing for if I was saying 'do you find her attractive' lol
> 
> Also, fwiw, I AM a doctor


lol. it's just a pic off the net. nowadays you gotta be careful tho. I'm staying single.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Frankly - not ina mood to discuss it

I think i am going 1 week of hell..

I can face this


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo bk nahh

he now lives his story of grief

and that he is this person rite

cray cray

adam's fictional serum in Bioshock, which allows you to craft various shits like powers also it has some form of memory. Like some concious memory in a way because it can recall past configurations. The player can spend these ADAM points at Gathered's Garden and yeah, Little Sisters harvest this shit and they're protected by Big Daddy.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

pears turned to wine and you got smokes. all you need


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> yo bk nahh
> 
> he now lives his story of grief
> 
> and that he is this person rite
> 
> cray cray
> 
> adam's fictional serum in Bioshock, which allows you to craft various shits like powers also it has some form of memory. Like some concious memory in a way because it can recall past configurations. The player can spend these ADAM points at Gathered's Garden and yeah, Little Sisters harvest this shit and they're protected by Big Daddy.



I love Bioshock, but I literally have no fucking idea what you're talking about shady. Are you a bot?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1; haven't slept in 24 hours, don't want to (nightmares)
2; have had physical health issues culminating in health care (covid patients everywhere i am going to contract the china virus and die)
3; have bzd's now (more than i did before) so am gonna relax, drink beers with a tiny dose and FEEL REAL GOOD or DIE TRYING.  Preferably the latter.



BK38 said:


> Are you a bot?


I'm not human.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> 1; haven't slept in 24 hours, don't want to (nightmares)
> 2; have had physical health issues culminating in health care (covid patients everywhere i am going to contract the china virus and die)
> 3; have bzd's now (more than i did before) so am gonna relax, drink beers with a tiny dose and FEEL REAL GOOD or DIE TRYING.  Preferably the latter.
> 
> 
> I'm not human.



That's nice dear, I know you're not human, but I don't think you're a bot. I think Shady is an experimental, highly advanced bot that got loose from some kind of government tech lab. What is wrong with ya body? I'm glad you have BZDs and THC though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That's nice dear, I know you're not human, but I don't think you're a bot. I think Shady is an experimental, highly advanced bot that got loose from some kind of government tech lab. What is wrong with ya body? I'm glad you have BZDs and THC though.


Sweetie you seem to forget my warped world view where there is a technological singularity AI script virtually synthesizing/actualizing all of "reality" as we know it (or that this all took place and we're trapped in the eternal temporal feedback), so quite literally we are both of the same bot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw like

tiny bzd 

beers

dabs of high quality shit

fuck yes

i am finally

finally

feeling that sweet release


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sweetie you seem to forget my warped world view where there is a technological singularity AI script virtually synthesizing/actualizing all of "reality" as we know it (or that this all took place and we're trapped in the eternal temporal feedback), so quite literally we are both of the same bot.



Very Matrix of you. I guess you're in the Musk camp where you believe we're all in a simulation, right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Very Matrix of you. I guess you're in the Musk camp where you believe we're all in a simulation, right?


Musk is an idiot. 

You can't be living in the simulation.  If it's a simulated life it's not alive.  

If i play The Sims 3 I'm not controlling a real authentic living breathing being.  It's synthesized, as much as I am.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Musk is an idiot.
> 
> You can't be living in the simulation.  If it's a simulated life it's not alive.
> 
> If i play The Sims 3 I'm not controlling a real authentic living breathing being.  It's synthesized, as much as I am.



So, my question for you is, are you a synthetic being?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> So, my question for you is, are you a synthetic being?


I'm not "more" synthetic than the rest of the iteration around me, if you will.

Also becomes irrelevant when the lines of natural and synthetic blur or the boundaries are pushed to the point of failure.  If everything is like this then it must be a form of "natural synthetic" versus "artificial synthetic" i.e. the simulations we create, "inside the simulation", if you will


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm not "more" synthetic than the rest of the iteration around me, if you will.
> 
> Also becomes irrelevant when the lines of natural and synthetic blur or the boundaries are pushed to the point of failure.  If everything is like this then it must be a form of "natural synthetic" versus "artificial synthetic" i.e. the simulations we create, "inside the simulation", if you will



I mean, ultimately, if you go far back enough, there must be some natural basis upon which to synthesize beings/worlds etc.. Surely even a simulation must be composed of matter.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Purrr.. on daddy


----------



## empeebee

Soso78 said:


> Do u know a good rum? I rarely drink but I like rum. I’ve only tried Bacardi and captain Morgan.


This
https://www.gourmetencasa-tcm.com/en/2201-kraken-black-spiced-1l.html?


----------



## Soso78

empeebee said:


> This
> https://www.gourmetencasa-tcm.com/en/2201-kraken-black-spiced-1l.html?


Ye my mate recommended this. There’s one called pirates grog I want to try too


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I got in trouble at the local Dollar General. I told the bitch-ass cashier that I could smell her stank-ass breath through her stupid Hello Kitty mask. I did this because she said my Debit card was declined.
> 
> Having fun in a pandemic!
> 
> —Wizard



That bitch!


----------



## Xorkoth

Have you ever involuntarily yelled "COCK.... BALLS!" in a crowded space?  If so, you will restore my faith in the inherent goodness of the universe.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

We aint nothin but mammals.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> We aint nothin but mammals.



is ppl who..


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hi, my name is *fill the blank*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

after 1 hour listening to justin bieber.


----------



## JackoftheWood

ghostandthedarknes said:


> after 1 hour listening to justin bieber.


Ozzy still looks decent despite consuming enough substances to kill 3 or 4 bluelighters.


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Your name is James. I know this because it’s my name too.
> 
> Or it’s Jeffery... please say your name is not Jeff?


Wrong, wrong and wrong. 

"HI, my name is ....-....'' 

Double barreled, 4 letters in each 
Guess again!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Fire&Water

JackoftheWood said:


> Ozzy still looks decent despite consuming enough substances to kill 3 or 4 bluelighters.


Kids these days dont know how to sort out the good preservatives from the bad ones


----------



## JackoftheWood

Fire&Water said:


> Kids these days dont know how to sort out the good preservatives from the bad ones


I mean at that level being alive at all is good enough.


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If you say ‘Bradd’, I will personally beat the living shit out of you.
> 
> Say it ain’t so?
> 
> —Wizard (Zadkiel)


LOL, no, guess again!


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I am the ‘alien’ that Alex Jones plays with. I am the ‘OPINION’ he had been looking for.
> 
> —Wizard



Nice, I bet he's all about the anal probing, isn't he?


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Jared from Subway?


Hahahaha. No, and I'm going to sleep so I won't leave you hanging. 

It was 'shit-post'  trololol 

G'night cunts


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No shit.
> 
> —Creek


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Surely even a simulation must be composed of matter.


Why?  I have entertaining thoughts of my mind.  No physical basis for these thoughts.  The neurotransmitters are interpreted in a certain way.  That is all.  The configurations could be reinterpreted but the actuality of them are not what is perceived.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@ghostandthedarknes 
@w01fg4ng

I feel better now - thank you guys

you stood by and helped with .jpg's and what not, I appreciate it 

may you guys live long and get your dick wet nightly


----------



## Coxenormous

Ok guys adios, Going to pursue a modeling career


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm going to die of the china virus

rip CH
? - 2020


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I SLIT MY TEENAGE WRISTS most that I can learn is records that you burn
GET YOUR GUN

i am so close to leaving this life behind where no one curr.jpg but it's the sex and drugs that make me stick around


----------



## Shady's Fox

BORING BORING

boooringgg

gtfoo

ty

clap clap[


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Shady's Fox

wumpa lumpa


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think everything gonna be ok


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Chuck Norris


----------



## Mysterier

You have a history of pooing your shirt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am feeling so good

it's like a body glow euphoria type shit mmmm good

i am thinking more alcohol and food, or whatever

i am starting to get THE HUNGER


----------



## Mysterier

Shine on, you crazy demon.


----------



## Mysterier

Shady's Fox said:


>



I've watched some of these before. My favorite part is always, "Nice hiss."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Shine on, you crazy demon.


i did what i was supposed to which was terrible but i got some good good

and i'm about to get that good food

am not gonna be alone tonight so that's something


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It feels good to take a bzd and drink a little

It is going to be OK


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

therapist's are only good for scoring benzos iirc.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why?  I have entertaining thoughts of my mind.  No physical basis for these thoughts.  The neurotransmitters are interpreted in a certain way.  That is all.  The configurations could be reinterpreted but the actuality of them are not what is perceived.



Even your thoughts have a physical basis, even if they are just electrical signals being sent. The configuration of your neurotransmitters and the resulting transmissions all have a physical basis.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Even your thoughts have a physical basis, even if they are just electrical signals being sent. The configuration of your neurotransmitters and the resulting transmissions all have a physical basis.


Configurations are concrete.  Our reality / interpretation is a fiction.  

So how do we know the basis for our fiction is a reality?  

Where's the reality guarantee or your time back promise?  

How can you know everything is not part of a grand impermanent illusion designed to trap you here longer than you would otherwise want to be? 

[plays droning ambient loudly]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm all sorts of yawning/groggy but I feel pretty good/buzzed still

gonna relax today and just try to sad dad video game binge


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Configurations are concrete.  Our reality / interpretation is a fiction.
> 
> So how do we know the basis for our fiction is a reality?
> 
> Where's the reality guarantee or your time back promise?
> 
> How can you know everything is not part of a grand impermanent illusion designed to trap you here longer than you would otherwise want to be?
> 
> [plays droning ambient loudly]



I am too high for this shit bruh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I am too high for this shit bruh.


dasitmane


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

every time Trump says CHINA VIRUS, I drink


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> every time Trump says CHINA VIRUS, I drink


there is a cognitive test at the end of the drinking...

person
woman
man
camera
tv


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> there is a cognitive test at the end of the drinking...
> 
> person
> woman
> man
> camera
> tv


penis
walrus
meth
cocaine
green tea

did i pass?


----------



## schizopath

leaving to a holiday in 7 hours. Got 1mg klonopin and some buipre for each day. atm smoking weed and drinkking


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> leaving to a holiday in 7 hours. Got 1mg klonopin and some buipre for each day. atm smoking weed and drinkking


nice bro


----------



## Jabberwocky

What are my plans?
Bitch you're my plan.
Source of income who does her work wonderfully.
Skilled employee who could make it on her own.
Don't be confused baby, be real.
Go do the last round and we can have happy ending!


----------



## BK38

Sobriety is both necessary and terrible at times. I fucking hate how bad my sleep is after I stop Phenibut and I am now out of thc  Droooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogz are bad mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sobriety is both necessary and terrible at times. I fucking hate how bad my sleep is after I stop Phenibut and I am now out of thc  Droooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogz are bad mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


lol TOTALLY not necessary

gonna stay baked until I die


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> penis
> walrus
> meth
> cocaine
> green tea
> 
> did i pass?


yes but you cannot run for president


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol TOTALLY not necessary
> 
> gonna stay baked until I die



Yeah, but it's A.) Not the best quality B.) Expensive in my little tiny town. Besides, I appreciate getting baked or being on phenibut a lot more when I take a little break. It is painful and shitty, but must be done.


----------



## schizopath

Ty


----------



## Jabberwocky

He told me how he's going to start cocking speed
So much debt that the speed is going to stop soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yes but you cannot run for president


.. but why???


----------



## Jabberwocky

Today i went outside, i got so fucking angry at these little fucking whores i had syringe in my pocket i thought that if next person doesn't give me cigarette then he/she has to taste my blood but the next person was very nice and gave me cigarette.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> .. but why???


the test was to be held at the end of the drinking so Russia is obviously involved


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the test was to be held at the end of the drinking so Russia is obviously involved


war on russia, china, dprk, iran forever


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Today i went outside, i got so fucking angry at these little fucking whores i had syringe in my pocket i thought that if next person doesn't give me cigarette then he/she has to taste my blood but the next person was very nice and gave me cigarette.



u need help, don't go on ppl like that.

I now see why you hide from your social cercle


----------



## Shady's Fox

LICK MA PUSSY

WITH UR DEATH FATHER

FUCK UR FATHER CANDLE


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> u need help, don't go on ppl like that.
> 
> I now see why you hide from your social cercle


Well, this isn't the right place to speak about do i, or do i not hide from my social circle. 
Thanks for your concern shady, anyways. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> How is everyone else?


I am doing well

Recovering, still, physical health in the toilet.  Mentally better.  About to make food.


----------



## Shady's Fox

you need to ask permission before you say ''Shade''..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> you need to ask permission before you say ''Shade''..


MAKE ME SHADE


----------



## Shady's Fox

Purrr on daddy


----------



## Shady's Fox

am shakin ma tail


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Purrr on daddy
















i am just a brick in the wall
stone that moves
until it sets still finally
forever


----------



## Shady's Fox

YOOOO

what y'all talkin about

it's like

u took eclipse temperature


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


all i remember about sesame street is that i thought bert could do better

but i'm currently w/ an ernie

and now i look at the dirt alone and i know it's where i belong






resurrection is the curse
death is the cure

*NSFW*:


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i felt that shot for a second.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i felt that shot for a second.


i don't even know what i'd "feel", shot too many drugs

i mostly dream about shooting meth

but it's pretty gross and irl

i would rather shoot benzos, a nice full rig of triazolam

if you haven't iv'd triazolam you haven't benzo'd really it's like the best [but don't do it]


----------



## JoEhJoEh

wizard! 

how are you?

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Triggered. Gotta feel that push


you haven't seen shit until some hot dude is snorting bumps off your erect dick head iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i don't even know what i'd "feel", shot too many drugs
> 
> i mostly dream about shooting meth
> 
> but it's pretty gross and irl
> 
> i would rather shoot benzos, a nice full rig of triazolam
> 
> if you haven't iv'd triazolam you haven't benzo'd really it's like the best [but don't do it]


nvr ived benzos cept for valium before surgery.  felt good tho


----------



## BK38

Shady, ya ever dip yer nuts in ketchup, mustard and relish and put your wiener in a hotdog bun, go to the gay quarter of your city and yell "who wants a red hot?" All while shaking ya ass?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nvr ived benzos cept for valium before surgery.  felt good tho


ghost, the stasi are haunting me and my nation is failing me - but that aside, I have done IV midazolam which is like, nothing, nothing in comparison to the FAT dosages of IV midazolam they give you before surgery with IV fentanyl

oh my god

it was like the perfect death, the perfect sleep, I would push that shit all day long if I could, or maybe just the midazolam

the fentanyl makes you puke pretty bad coming off that mega dose for surgery

I imagine iv diazepam is the same when they mega dose you maybe you get to enjoy the onset more and it's a slower onset = longer enjoyment before black out

midazolam was like < 10 seconds black out for me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh but like, iv midazolam, as awesome as it is

is like, almost nothing compared to iv triazolam.  I haven't even dosed high with it but was so heavenly.  I was like, you and me vial, are gonna be friends for a week or so with this box of needles here, see... and before you know it, it was 2020 and I have zero memory of Jan 1, 2020 or the day before.  No memory.  Nor much of the week prior.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Kamala Harris might be Biden’s VP. Black people don’t like her, because she incarcerated so many of them.


I really hope she doesn't get on the ticket


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Doing well! Family seems to be in order. How about you JJ?



You better don't ask, everything is a mess and I don't know if I can hold my business. 

FUCKING CORONA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*help me jerry i'm in love with a thot*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *help me jerry i'm in love with a thot*


Title of your next novella?


----------



## BK38

I am gonna fill the emptiness inside me with cured meats and olives and a baguette.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Title of your next novella?


LOL

i am going to rage fucc and be so sad until i get to (it's gonna be a while) covid super aids china virus


----------



## Captain.Heroin

step 1

drink until you feel no pain

step 2

??? [suspected involuntary blackout]

step 3

profit


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have a wife and I call her the ‘Beef’. Am I a bad person?
> 
> —Creek



Maybe, but if her pussy looks like an Arby's roast beef sammich or she works a plough like a water buffalo, I think it's fair, balanced and necessary.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Maybe, but if her pussy looks like an Arby's roast beef sammich or she works a plough like a water buffalo, I think it's fair, balanced and necessary.


i wanna go back and quote verbatim wafflesock posts


----------



## JoEhJoEh

It unfortunately is like that. Plus a major depression which i never experienced, not even a small one... Im totally out of everything, sleeping 18 hour a day, take RC- and pharmabenzos or Cocaine. 

i was mobbed out of my former group practice because she denied that ADHD exists and always told me - Thats and excuse - you could but you wouldn't - you are dumb - you are a piece of shit . " , 

I tried everything to explain that some things are definitely not easy for me - talked to her, gave her books, printed her out the important things -she just smiled in front of me and tear these sheet of paper before she threw them down to my feet.  It was the first time I cried in the practice since 7,5 years. 

But fuck it .... 

have to live with it. But I do not earn money because people pay me cash. 

A big desaster, and im sitting or lying around, sleeping about 16 to 18 hours a day....

i cannot bear all these things anymore.



But it just could get better than worse. 

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I got it, wayyyyyy ahead of you on that plan. Living the dream


i need bzd's alcohol doesn't work but i do it to fill the void


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> It unfortunately is like that. Plus a major depression which i never experienced, not even a small one... Im totally out of everything, sleeping 18 hour a day, take RC- and pharmabenzos or Cocaine.
> 
> i was mobbed out of my former group practice because she denied that ADHD exists and always told me - Thats and excuse - you could but you wouldn't - you are dumb - you are a piece of shit . " ,
> 
> I tried everything to explain that some things are definitely not easy for me - talked to her, gave her books, printed her out the important things -she just smiled in front of me and tear these sheet of paper before she threw them down to my feet.  It was the first time I cried in the practice since 7,5 years.
> 
> But fuck it ....
> 
> have to live with it. But I do not earn money because people pay me cash.
> 
> A big desaster, and im sitting or lying around, sleeping about 16 to 18 hours a day....
> 
> i cannot bear all these things anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> But it just could get better than worse.
> 
> JJ


i hope you feel better soon


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i wanna go back and quote verbatim wafflesock posts



Que?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That is not unusual these days (unfortunately) Please stick with winners this time. Fuck I don’t know anymore?
> 
> —Wizard



Thats not possible without earning money. Like I said - im selfemployed and i just get money when people pay me cash like usual. 3 months no income. Thanks, Mr. BigEared Kurz.

I hope I'll get a psychosomatical rehab. 

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Who’s wafflesock? I’m interested now.
> 
> —Wizard


cool guy from uk, black guy with a bbc

who was ex military

and would talk about guns, and his depression

he would talk about his penis like a big dangly useless object it was pretty hot

i forget his exact words

some of his posts were pretty extreme even for my WORDS level poetry type stuff

i often wonder what happened to him


----------



## BK38

*BBC*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> cool guy from uk, black guy with a bbc
> 
> who was ex military
> 
> and would talk about guns, and his depression
> 
> he would talk about his penis like a big dangly useless object it was pretty hot
> 
> i forget his exact words
> 
> some of his posts were pretty extreme even for my WORDS level poetry type stuff
> 
> i often wonder what happened to him


waffle was funny af.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> waffle was funny af.


oh man i'm glad someone remembers

i'm so bad with time, man, like i forget how many years that was ago

or who else was around then you know what i mean

he was chill

I can't at sign his name... why??


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



*Spirit fingers* *jazz hands*


----------



## Hylight

oh gawdd, i just started to be able to pronounce twitter how you say now voooo ewwww coo ? rue


----------



## Hylight

a ahhh roo


----------



## BK38

LIFE IS PAIN AND CURED MEATS AREN'T ENOUGH. IT'S NEVER ENOUGH. I added cheese, olives, salami to a fresh baguette and am I satiated? NO. I need sugar and drugs and to get laid and to be working regularly again. We may have to share a coffin @Captain.Heroin


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyone remember Slender Man? Didn’t think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard



Apparently two young British school girls took it way too seriously and stabbed the fuck out of their third friend to appease slenderman in some forest. She didn't die, but yeah, pretty fucked up for like 11 year olds.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just surrender and get out of France



If I got a decent job offer, I would, but no one is fucking hiring really. It's lame. I'm just going to become a gigolo and find some rich lady to shack up with.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


ur voice is so sexy

*masturbates*

imma prolly end up fapping

and being sad

in a few hours


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> LIFE IS PAIN AND CURED MEATS AREN'T ENOUGH. IT'S NEVER ENOUGH. I added cheese, olives, salami to a fresh baguette and am I satiated? NO. I need sugar and drugs and to get laid and to be working regularly again. We may have to share a coffin @Captain.Heroin


... *wet*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's ok bb i will give you a sweet tea and some pot and we can fucc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i wonder if my fat ass would fit in the same coffin w/ bk



need to lose a few lbs here


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's ok bb i will give you a sweet tea and some pot and we can fucc



How about I just pimp madness out to you and I'll have the sweet tea and joint and just kinda chill and watch from the couch. Wouldn't be the first time lol (not the pimping bit, but the voyeurism)


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i wonder if my fat ass would fit in the same coffin w/ bk
> 
> 
> 
> need to lose a few lbs here



Iz ok, we'll just get a 'merican XXXL size coffin. One of those chode coffins where it's almost a square instead of a rectangle.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> How about I just pimp madness out to you and I'll have the sweet tea and joint and just kinda chill and watch from the couch. Wouldn't be the first time lol (not the pimping bit, but the voyeurism)


i like making a connection with the whore

when the pimp talks to me my boner goes away


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i like making a connection with the whore
> 
> when the pimp talks to me my boner goes away


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i like making a connection with the whore
> 
> when the pimp talks to me my boner goes away



I AM THE ELIMINATOR OF BONERS. DESTROYER OF VIAGRA AND EGO. SURVEYOR OF ALL WHO PUSH ROPE AND THINK THEY CAN GET IT UP AFTER A SHITLOAD OF COKE AND WHISKEY. I AM YOUR PATRON SAINT. I AM THERE EVERY TIME SOMEONE SAYS TO "JUST PLAY WITH IT A BIT OR PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH" OR "I SWEAR THIS NEVER HAPPENS TO ME, DON'T CRY"


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> Iz ok, we'll just get a 'merican XXXL size coffin. One of those chode coffins where it's almost a square instead of a rectangle.



we like our king size candy bars and bun length wieners, know'm sayin?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I AM THE ELIMINATOR OF BONERS. DESTROYER OF VIAGRA AND EGO. SURVEYOR OF ALL WHO PUSH ROPE AND THINK THEY CAN GET IT UP AFTER A SHITLOAD OF COKE AND WHISKEY. I AM YOUR PATRON SAINT. I AM THERE EVERY TIME SOMEONE SAYS TO "JUST PLAY WITH IT A BIT OR PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH" OR "I SWEAR THIS NEVER HAPPENS TO ME, DON'T CRY"


i get hard on all the drugs i like to do

because i gave up anything that limps the dicc

it's pretty hot and i get fucc a lot


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i get hard on all the drugs i like to do
> 
> because i gave up anything that limps the dicc
> 
> it's pretty hot and i get fucc a lot



It has happened to me exactly one time and I still get flashbacks to it. I drank almost a full bottle of whiskey and had smoked like 5 joints and I just couldn't get it up. It fucking sucked so bad. 19 year old, incredibly sexy Italian girl. Her name was Alice, I actually really liked her and so it made it even worse. I was like 25, had this girl on top of me playing with a dead worm. She had a perfect body too. She didn't make a big deal out of it and I stayed the night, but my god, that was fucking terrible. I tried to get a round in before school (we were at uni together), but it was too awkward. Man, my face gets all flushed and red just thinking about it. We stopped hanging out after that. Worst, most humiliating fucking thing. Anyhow, has only happened once and it was just a case of being way to fucked up. Such is life... I still have this fantasy where I meet up with her again and give her the shagging she deserves. Oh well.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

where will we be tomorrow?
wtfgas


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It has happened to me exactly one time and I still get flashbacks to it. I drank almost a full bottle of whiskey and had smoked like 5 joints and I just couldn't get it up. It fucking sucked so bad. 19 year old, incredibly sexy Italian girl. Her name was Alice, I actually really liked her and so it made it even worse. I was like 25, had this girl on top of me playing with a dead worm. She had a perfect body too. She didn't make a big deal out of it and I stayed the night, but my god, that was fucking terrible. I tried to get a round in before school (we were at uni together), but it was too awkward. Man, my face gets all flushed and red just thinking about it. We stopped hanging out after that. Worst, most humiliating fucking thing. Anyhow, has only happened once and it was just a case of being way to fucked up. Such is life... I still have this fantasy where I meet up with her again and give her the shagging she deserves. Oh well.


mental anxiety can do it, a lot

and they have to be hot

or it is not worth it and boner will work against brain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Mitch McConnell is the most dangerous man in the USA. I do not wish him death, because I would have to watch a full month of in memoriam for Mitch, but I don’t want him in office anymore. Amy McGrath is an Apache helicopter pilot and veteran, bitch is badass!
> 
> Vote Amy this fall Kentucky!
> 
> —Wizard


I have never been in KY but I would if I was there. 

Mitch = bitch.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> mental anxiety can do it, a lot
> 
> and they have to be hot
> 
> or it is not worth it and boner will work against brain



I dunno, she was definitely at the upper echelon of my league or just out of it. I wasn't anxious though, I was just too fucked up. Anyhow, hasn't happened since, so I'm not concerned. Just a painful memory.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pray

4

mojo


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I put on my big D hat this time of year. I am so stoked for the Democrats to lose bigly. Then I cry and cry and get abused. Pussies! Tourette’s!
> 
> —Creek


Bruh you better stop listening to the fake news. Ever since trump said we can inject bleach I have been chemically converting it I to powder and boofing tens of grams at a time. Trumps new doctor wrote about it in a veterinary journal


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> am shakin ma tail


Can i call you Shady, mr Fox? 
I like your techno.




This is my techno
We can be techno gang


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Bruh you better stop listening to the fake news. Ever since trump said we can inject bleach I have been chemically converting it I to powder and boofing tens of grams at a time. Trumps new doctor wrote about it in a veterinary journal


Even tho i usually get annoyed by all the Trump critizism, because it comes from everywhere, for every single reason and it's too much - this one got me laughing super hard.
Well done my man!


----------



## Shady's Fox

@DeadManWalkin' 

I love music, it's the second thing next to my kids -- video games and art. I don't listen to this type of techno, that much. I basically see it as lyrics but in 4/4. Language. What's more beautiful than empty streets at 5AM.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> @DeadManWalkin'
> 
> I love music, it's the second thing next to my kids -- video games and art. I don't listen to this type of techno, that much. I basically see it as lyrics but in 4/4. Language. What's more beautiful than empty streets at 5AM.


I actually love walking alone at nights, listening to music. It gives me such an amazing feeling which can't be described.


----------



## schizopath

Quitting cigarettes


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good for you! Tobacco is my hardest addiction to quit. The physical withdrawals last exactly 12 days, but the mental part always brings me back. I quit nicotine for a full year, and on the anniversary of quitting, I smoked a glorious cigarette. It was a really dumb idea.
> 
> Don’t be like the wizard  on this one!
> 
> —Wizard


Im just movinh to chewing the gun once a morning


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Quitting cigarettes


nobody likes a quitter


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My gun tastes like pennies!
> 
> Hahaha


it's like an atomic fireball. gets hot in the center.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hi, my name is ........... (fill the blank)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> John Holmes? Wait wait... Peter North?


Actually no its craig rapist


----------



## jhjhsdi

Duno if you heard or not but I touch cats n dogs where they poo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Duno if you heard or not but I touch cats n dogs where they poo


*reported to Taliban*


----------



## Hylight

jhjhsdi said:


> Duno if you heard or not but I touch cats n dogs where they poo


no you did not ! 
that's hilarious.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve been known to touch a few kitty and puppy balloon knots. They fucking h8 it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Creeeeeeek


only when the fish aren't biting i hope?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just feed me to the coyotes, or a group of necrophiliacs. I don’t give a shit; I’ll be dead.
> 
> I want to be burned btw.
> 
> —Wizard



Hmmm - either I want to be fed to my cats (they would have no doubts), or: burned and used for the cat toilet so that my two monsters and I stay a family. 

But seriously i will give my body to the anatomy. It's all done already. 25 years ago you got money for doing this. Last year I paid 990 €. Whatever they use me for, I'm at least good enough for something. 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Quitting cigarettes



Congrats, Shizo :D

All my respect, I wish I could do it, too.

JJ


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> Congrats, Shizo :D
> 
> All my respect, I wish I could do it, too.
> 
> JJ


At first im just switchibg to gum then reducing it.

Im sure youcould quit it too. You just need big enough reason


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> At first im just switchibg to gum then reducing it.
> 
> Im sure youcould quit it too. You just need big enough reason



That's the problem, I need a big enough reason and I have none.  If I would get pregnant for example I would quit immediately just not to harm the baby.

Problem: I never had the wish to have children and I will not have any :D

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Thats a solid one


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> That's the problem, I need a big enough reason and I have none.  If I would get pregnant for example I would quit immediately just not to harm the baby.
> 
> Problem: I never had the wish to have children and I will not have any :D
> 
> JJ


I feel You. I quit purely cause of monetary reasons.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> I feel You. I quit purely cause of monetary reasons.



That's also a good enough reason :D You come from Finland, right? What does a pack of cigs cost in your country?

JJ


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> That's also a good enough reason :D You come from Finland, right? What does a pack of cigs cost in your country?
> 
> JJ


Over 6€. I roll my own but thats Still 25€ a week


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No price discussions. I’m telling on you!


eww icky ick yucky yucks LOOOL !!


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No price discussions. I’m telling on you!


Hey ! how's it goin ? how's everyone doing @ your way !


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Over 6€. I roll my own but thats Still 25€ a week


No way, it’s like €13/14 in Ireland.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Can you put the euros sign both in front or behind the number?


----------



## schizopath

Asking the real questions


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> *reported to Taliban*


I AM TALIBAN


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> No way, it’s like €13/14 in Ireland.


You smoke?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don't have age-crisis and neither i am looking for fame
I have a drug abuse problem and i keep tagging walls.
So fucking what? I do what i want, my way.
Throw the coins in, kind of like all
Honest and rough, just like my graffiti write. 
Fuck em' all!
Straight Hate Cops!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Mitch McConnell is the most dangerous man in the USA.


Yes, sir: A _major _puppet-master.
Been manipulating the string of USA politics _way _too long, imo.



DeadManWalkin' said:


> ... i keep tagging walls.


Not trying to identify ya at all but would love to see some of your work.
I can sit forever watching trains go by just to observe the tagged the fuck up boxcars; it is art, imo... maybe the best man has.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Quitting cigarettes


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Captains log, day 3 of total sobriety. It blows. End transmission.


----------



## Jabberwocky

And this ladies and gentlemen, is what my life revolves around. 
Every morning me and my girlfriend shoot up half a tab of this to our veins.
If we don't get it, it's suffering. 
This is my life, my hate and my love.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> crank


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PrincessDiz said:


> No way, it’s like €13/14 in Ireland.



WTF??! Here in Austria I pay 5€ for a pack of Cigs and  I always thought THAT would be too much already....


JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hylight said:


>



Reminds me of what I'm always saying when my cigarette falls down: " I already smoke the light ones - still too heavy as it seems" 

JJ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Someone decifer these lyrics:






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Mysterier

You got it:

"Spanking on that booty with some roller blade shoes
He ain't got just one, baby, he got two
Don't be talkin' to my baby while I'm spankin' on that booty
Spanking on that booty with some really cool shoes
But they ain't just shoes, baby, they got wheels, too"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's beyond me.


----------



## BK38

Once again, I am asking the weed gods for support. Pray for mojo and pray for the teenage plug to deliver me from sobriety with THC. Note to self: Don't quit Phenibut, booze and pot at the same time while reducing your nicotine intake. It is real shitty.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Once again, I am asking the weed gods for support. Pray for mojo and pray for the teenage plug to deliver me from sobriety with THC. Note to self: Don't quit Phenibut, booze and pot at the same time while reducing your nicotine intake. It is real shitty.



The new CH? Just different skin tone?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> The new CH? Just different skin tone?



I think I'm slowly becoming an amalgamation of shady and CH. Am jumpin in my chair ya know?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Captains log, day 3 of total sobriety. It blows. End transmission.


I'm going to start a gofundme for you to be able to go buy a bottle of liquor and a porno mag


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> And this ladies and gentlemen, is what my life revolves around.
> Every morning me and my girlfriend shoot up half a tab of this to our veins.
> If we don't get it, it's suffering.
> This is my life, my hate and my love.


i know that feel all too well

the withdrawal is true hell to me I had to quit it and leave it behind


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> decifer


*decipher


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> You smoke?





madness00 said:


> Can you put the euros sign both in front or behind the number?


I used to smoke, for like 2 years only recently and stopped like 2 months ago. No cravings or anything, just stopped because I thought I’d rather not be smoking and get Covid. 

And the euro sign goes before the number. €13 but many people put it after as that’s how they speak 13€. Da daaaa


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ah, i see.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

still recovering...  is going to be a long road ahead of me.  Am somewhat afraid because it's already Wednesday and it seems my body is not healing well [mega sigh]


*NSFW*: 










I'll just stare at pics like this to help the time go by


----------



## Mysterier

Great, thanks, now I want a bountiful amount of donuts. Ding-dong hula hoop iirc.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> still recovering...  is going to be a long road ahead of me.  Am somewhat afraid because it's already Wednesday and it seems my body is not healing well [mega sigh]
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just stare at pics like this to help the time go by



Let me give you a biiig virtual hug! It helps!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Great, thanks, now I want a bountiful amount of donuts. Ding-dong hula hoop iirc.


Looking at the pic, I wanted a bountiful amount of warm hot dogs in my orifices

Wanting the donuts is probably more socially acceptable

I MADE A MEAL and I was SO HUNGRY

then I cleaned my injured and decaying diseased disgusting body and now I've lost my appetite

I guess I can always reheat it when I'm ready sigh - I just need to get high and stay high how is it like SO HARD, man, so unfair

I can't drink because I have to stay #woke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> Let me give you a biiig virtual hug! It helps!


Thank you 

No one would be happy w/ my body right now so it's not just my perception or whatever.

I try to tell myself IT IS OK YOU ARE HEALING YOU ARE IN RECOVERY and it doesn't help my thought pattern much.  
the benzos REALLY HELP and I am total fucked without them, need a new doctor


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> Looking at the pic, I wanted a bountiful amount of warm hot dogs in my orifices



You sound like you suck a lot of dick. 

With your asshole.



Captain.Heroin said:


> Wanting the donuts is probably more socially acceptable
> 
> I MADE A MEAL and I was SO HUNGRY
> 
> then I cleaned my injured and decaying diseased disgusting body and now I've lost my appetite
> 
> I guess I can always reheat it when I'm ready sigh - I just need to get high and stay high how is it like SO HARD, man, so unfair
> 
> I can't drink because I have to stay #woke



Haha, my sweet tooth agrees with you.

Otherwise, take care of yourself, man. I want you to outlive me, please.

And I'm a fat guy on the weekends.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> You sound like you suck a lot of dick.
> 
> With your asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, my sweet tooth agrees with you.
> 
> Otherwise, take care of yourself, man. I want you to outlive me, please.
> 
> And I'm a fat guy on the weekends.


tbph i mostly just do the fucking but i make a lot of dick sucking jokes and what not, they are quite rich

if i crack it at the right time i get my love interest to look surprised like I know what's on his mind and he laughs his ass off

the super aids and china virus and BBC cancer is going to kill me though

I'll do the chemo though, I already had a Walter White "I'M READY TO LEAVE THIS WORLD!!!1" conversation w/ my fam and they were like "bitch u think u have a choice??/"

I woke up after the chloroform and the chemo IV bag was half empty

so I was like, eh, fuck it, can't stop the cure

*ok i am not being serious *but the bbc cancer is real and i am dying, when i go to the er, no i don't have any contact in case of emergency just dump my body in the covid corpse pile idc... and have not told my family [why the fuck would i worry them about this]

and my love interest goes "oh u could have told me for moral support" ya rite like I want ur pity party

w01f and ghost and the loungers like u guise are my real fam anyways

and i still can't be honest but let's just call it BBC cancer


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thank you
> 
> No one would be happy w/ my body right now so it's not just my perception or whatever.
> 
> I try to tell myself IT IS OK YOU ARE HEALING YOU ARE IN RECOVERY and it doesn't help my thought pattern much.
> the benzos REALLY HELP and I am total fucked without them, need a new doctor



If that's you on this pic, I wouldn't say it is ugly or awful  -  you have done quite a bit for these results an you should be proud of yourself!!! Wow!

JJ

P.S. Yes, if you really want to get rid of the benzos (like i want that, too), you need a doctor that takes you seriously with all the problems you have. I know how hard that is sometimes and I know I am lucky to have a really good Psych and a genius of a Psychotherapist. I hope for you you find somebody that fits for you and it should be somebody you can be totally free to talk, without any judging from his side.   

You can do that!!!

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> If that's you on this pic, I wouldn't say it is ugly or awful  -  you have done quite a bit for these results an you should be proud of yourself!!! Wow!
> 
> JJ
> 
> P.S. Yes, if you really want to get rid of the benzos (like i want that, too), you need a doctor that takes you seriously with all the problems you have. I know how hard that is sometimes and I know I am lucky to have a really good Psych and a genius of a Psychotherapist. I hope for you you find somebody that fits for you and it should be somebody you can be totally free to talk, without any judging from his side.
> 
> You can do that!!!
> 
> JJ


neither of the men in my avatar are me

but i appreciate it and i can pretend like i am

btw the guy on the left has mad body dysmorphia i am sure and i'm like "how can you be unhappy w/ your body"

i'm sure others would think that of me too

I want to be normal without benzos but trust me, it's bad, I get erratic, agoraphobic, manic, weird, asocial, panic/nightmares constantly, and almost anyone who actually cares about me has suggested I go back on the benzos.


----------



## Shady's Fox

SPIN DAT ASS

on katharsis

do me a blaze


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> tbph i mostly just do the fucking but i make a lot of dick sucking jokes and what not, they are quite rich
> 
> if i crack it at the right time i get my love interest to look surprised like I know what's on his mind and he laughs his ass off
> 
> the super aids and china virus and BBC cancer is going to kill me though
> 
> I'll do the chemo though, I already had a Walter White "I'M READY TO LEAVE THIS WORLD!!!1" conversation w/ my fam and they were like "bitch u think u have a choice??/"
> 
> I woke up after the chloroform and the chemo IV bag was half empty
> 
> so I was like, eh, fuck it, can't stop the cure
> 
> *ok i am not being serious *but the bbc cancer is real and i am dying, when i go to the er, no i don't have any contact in case of emergency just dump my body in the covid corpse pile idc... and have not told my family [why the fuck would i worry them about this]
> 
> and my love interest goes "oh u could have told me for moral support" ya rite like I want ur pity party
> 
> w01f and ghost and the loungers like u guise are my real fam anyways
> 
> and i still can't be honest but let's just call it BBC cancer



You never have to tell things that you want nobody to know. It's okay.

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> You never have to tell things that you want nobody to know. It's okay.
> 
> JJ


yeah but my physical health is failing

people will generally wonder why someone who is normally a cry baby drama queen (criticism coming from myself is normally fairly accurate) would keep this a secret

in summation, *bbc cancer*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> “Ahhh... I remember the good old days, when you buy a fresh Hustler: Barely 18. You get that puppy home and crack it open and smell the intoxicating photo ink. Then you commence to violently masturbate and shoot your first load on that filthy whore in the center of the center fold part of the magazine.”
> 
> Your welcome! Seven years of college with a useless creative writing degree from Miami University.
> 
> —Wizard


you got a creative writing degree?  how was that?

I love writing. 

I do like the very vivid and tangible image of your above paragraph.... I can almost smell the mag ink :D


----------



## Hylight

it's true


----------



## BK38

The teenager connection pot gods have blessed me with some thc. There is some justice in this world.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, I got BA in English, creative writing. Well worth the $150,000 dollar price tag.
> 
> We had an exercise in one of the classes, where you write the filthiest shit you could imagine. Then you pass it off to the person next to you and the exercise was called Make It Filthier. It was fucking hilarious!
> 
> —Wizard


.... oh my!  That's hot. 

how are you doing today wizard?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m doing well considering I have a broken foot and have to sit on the couch all day and watch 24 hour news channels. You literally get only 7 minutes of news per day, and the rest of day pundits argue with each other. It is fascinating, and is pure entertainment for me.
> 
> How u be captn H?


i have to sit on the couch all day too

it's not my foot that's broken but yeah something is broke as fuck right now

i get about 7 minutes of joy a day and the rest is downhill from there (the first seven minutes of non-REM sleep before the nightmares)

I guess the good news is my body seems to be healing... it's uncomfortable, disgraceful and abysmally depressing but it's improving... and eventually i will be OK again and not feel so broken

[details may be lacking due to my embarrassment]


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is it strange that I might be sexually attracted to Wolf Blitzer? “Come here Volfie... come back to bed my little Volf”.


He has a very nice authoritative voice... The rest of him like.. I can't picture myself but if I heard that voice in a dark room I'd be intrigued to see where it was coming from


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is it strange that I might be sexually attracted to Wolf Blitzer? “Come here Volfie... come back to bed my little Volf”.


*to tell you the truth *i would hold Anderson Cooper's legs up in the air while giving him the fucking of a lifetime. He's got a nice face.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is it strange that I might be sexually attracted to Wolf Blitzer? “Come here Volfie... come back to bed my little Volf”.



WARG was an ancient wolf species, bigger than ours. Varg or warg, however you feel comfortable with. Same shit, I think you know what you're doing but you wait at red light, leave it. Wait until father comes home, doesn't matter who's the father. The smoke fails to give you birth


----------



## Shady's Fox

on your grave ''HE HAD AN IDEA'' even if no one won.


----------



## Shady's Fox

lemme pet you wit my shovel

pspsps


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> *lemme pet you wit my shovel*



prolly the one-liner that made mrs. shady fall in love w/ u


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP

AND WATCH THIS






oh my god yes

talking manson head floating capsule of benzo going into brainmouth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD *faints*

it was good, it wasn't as good as his past single but fucc yes

that was like, so worth my troubled/shitty life to get to this day

probably will die happy in a few months pls don't cry for mojo if he doesn't come back 1 day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*OH MY GOD NEW ALBUM SEPT. 11 THIS YEAR OMFG*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED AN ADVANCED COPY

WHICH RECORD COMPANY CEO EXECUTIVE'S DICK DO I HAVE TO SUCK

"we need to find some help for you"

“This concept album is the mirror Shooter and I built for the listener — it’s the one we won’t stare into. There are so many rooms, closets, safes and drawers. But in the soul or your museum of memories, the worst are always the mirrors. Shards and slivers of ghosts haunted my hands when I wrote most of these lyrics. Making this record, I had to think to myself: ‘Tame your crazy, stitch your suit. And try to pretend that you are not an animal,’ but I knew that mankind is the worst of them all. Making mercy is like making murder. Tears are the human body’s largest export.”


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least I'm not screaming in a high pitched voice at people of color and powerful independent women to make up for my small dick like Jim Jordan


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Jim Jordan has a micropenis. I’m from Ohio and someone in the Ohio State wrestling program said that his penis is the size of a cigarette butt, hard! She told me that they were getting intimate and he came before he even touched her. It’s all very unfortunate. He’s a terrific wrestler and probably nuts every time he smells another man’s nut sack. It’s just so unfortunate that he represents some of my people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan is an embarrassment to us all!
> 
> —Wizard




H.P Lovecraft


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @BK38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



I don't understand...


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Jim Jordan has a micropenis. I’m from Ohio and someone in the Ohio State wrestling program said that his penis is the size of a cigarette butt, hard! She told me that they were getting intimate and he came before he even touched her. It’s all very unfortunate. He’s a terrific wrestler and probably nuts every time he smells another man’s nut sack. It’s just so unfortunate that he represents some of my people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan is an embarrassment to us all!
> 
> —Wizard



tell me why I shouldn't permaban you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@The Wizard of the Creek 

did you see JEREMY DIAMOND on cnn wooof






*wet*


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well life just happened. So due to some financial difficulties faced by my landlords, they're having to move back in to their rental property, i.e. where I live. Thus I've got till the end of September to find a new place. At least I'm not getting evicted.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Can you imagine if Bruce Lee fought UFC?


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Captain.Heroin said:


> IS IT GAY IF I LIKE FUCKING A MAN'S ASS?


Only if you look him in the eyes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> It feels good to take a bzd and drink a little
> 
> It is going to be OK


Still hording pills out of fear of running out

Benzos work  and I need it, will consider some later


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Only if you look him in the eyes.


I do

That really makes it hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wanna kiss him on the lips between his cute little beard. Then I want to kiss him on the forehead after I destroy his downstairs region.
> Hot af.
> 
> —Creek


I would make sweet love to him

Oh goodness I am getting too many boners from the news


----------



## schizopath

Morning ppl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —Wizard


i love ya wizard



i'm healing... it seems like i am half way recovered


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Morning ppl


good morning buddy how are you


----------



## Shady's Fox

Sssshady


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jhjhsdi

Been smashing that 40 year old again. So Dutty. Throat injection then I left. As I was walking away I was dry urging. Her dog licked my fingers and was sick. Now round my boys yard, got the yayo out. In 35 mins the pharmacy opens I reckon its gona be a pin party


----------



## Captain.Heroin

is it bad when I read "throat injection" i thought about IV in the neck first

because i've done that on someone before


----------



## Tubbs

Ive done that on myself before lol.... not my proudest moment...


----------



## jhjhsdi

I've managed it once on myself. Twice by my mate. Too scared to collapse them throat veins to do it again tbh. Fuckin k eats the veins


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hard in the mirror


----------



## on.my.way🌿

I got a throath injection of amphetamine once when I was young and dumb. Oh so dangerous but that R U S H though


----------



## on.my.way🌿

How are y'all doing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tubbs said:


> Ive done that on myself before lol.... not my proudest moment...


can relate to the not proud of it thing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> How are y'all doing?


doing good,

playing video games, having a good time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> How are y'all doing?


How are you?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Captain.Heroin said:


> doing good,
> 
> playing video games, having a good time



Awesome! Oh whatcha playing?



Captain.Heroin said:


> How are you?



It's been like the most stressful week in years lol so just trying to get rid of this crippling anxiety. Took some pregabalin an hour ago, starting to help a little..


----------



## Coxenormous

I got some Concerta (methylphenidate hydrochloride) pills. These things are awesome if you need work done!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coxenormous said:


> I got some Concerta (methylphenidate hydrochloride) pills. These things are awesome if you need work done!




Ugh if that aint the worst stimulant I don't know what is... They have this special comedown anxiety that you don't get anywhere else lol. But you do you :D


----------



## on.my.way🌿

At least chew them fuckers before swallowing


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Ugh if that aint the worst stimulant I don't know what is... They have this special comedown anxiety that you don't get anywhere else lol. But you do you :D


I know but I got Meth for the come down, i'm on a binge #TeamNoSleep


----------



## Coxenormous

Jk, I don't do all that, but this is my new alternative since I got adderall rights taken away for selling them haha, But they work just as well for me dunno.... @on.my.way🌿


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coxenormous said:


> Jk, I don't do all that, but this is my new alternative since I got adderall rights taken away for selling them haha, But they work just as well for me dunno.... @on.my.way🌿



Ah okay man that sucks lol. Bu if they work for you thats good 
I had 190 mg of vyvanse on script that got taken away.. Have to leave clean drug test for 3 months straight to get any meds back. Nooo thanks lol


----------



## Coxenormous

I got busted selling them at a party. My Doctor had someone come out and check my pills to make sure I wasn't doing that and wham just like that.... They were no longer able to prescribe them to me... Soo my doctor gave me something that not a lot of people know about....


----------



## Coxenormous

My Doctor knows i've done meth in the past, He is giving me off stimulants so I lean off it. I have severe ADHD apposed to Schizophrenic symptoms. Not full blown Schizophrenia but borderline symptoms caused by untreated ADHD growing up  - True Story @on.my.way🌿


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Here in sweden Concerta is the first med they give you when you get and ADHD diagnosis. Then if that doesn't fit, they do ritalin, then elvanse, then metamina/attentin. Is it jjust in sweden they do it like this? I have suspected for a long time that they pay the docs to give out concerta first lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried CBD and omega 3 oil? It works for some people regarding the ADHD. Also - meditation. It's like the only wat to truly quiet that inner voice. It works wonders if you do it continuously


THC Causes even stronger paranoia only when I’m not medicated. CBD doesn’t seem to do shit & the first thing they gave me was adderall, but apparently I mentioned just about every symptom to make the doctor assume it was severe when I first started talking to her. Make a long story short. I went to my doctor and new exactly what to say to get the drug I needed. Until the party incident lol. But I made quite a bit of money doing that lmao


----------



## Coxenormous

Having ADHD I’ve noticed people who actually have it pre analyze shit before it happens. It’s not really paranoia but more of a better safe than sorry scenario.... or it’s just me idk lol


----------



## Coxenormous

& I’ve been dead accurate at times predicting shit, almost on a psychic level, but anyways ADHD means hyper brain activity so my mind is constantly racing with thoughts and sometimes when I drown myself into one subject I get too into it and causes Hyper focus mode (I call it) where nothing else matters but what you are doing at the time. I hate it it’s like addictive personality but a little different


----------



## Coxenormous

Poor people have gotten cussed out when I’m in that hyper focus mode, I don’t like to be bothered it’s really intense studying cause it takes soo much energy for my brain to stay focused on shit sometimes even causes migraines


----------



## Coxenormous

A great example of this is how I just bombed the chat with my whole mental situation even tho I didn’t need to do that at all  oh boy


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Awesome! Oh whatcha playing?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like the most stressful week in years lol so just trying to get rid of this crippling anxiety. Took some pregabalin an hour ago, starting to help a little..


elder scrolls online

i can relate to the crippling anxiety - i've been having some bad panic attacks

glad to hear the meds are helping


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> good morning buddy how are you


Good. On a road trip with family. 

You?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## on.my.way🌿

Captain.Heroin said:


> elder scrolls online
> 
> i can relate to the crippling anxiety - i've been having some bad panic attacks
> 
> glad to hear the meds are helping



The meds did not help loooool so I just took maybe 200 mg of MDMA. I just wanna feel okay for a moment. Not responsible to mix drugs like that though. The Lyrica boosts the mdma and vice versa so hopefully I will feel absolutely amazing soon


----------



## on.my.way🌿

never played elder scrolls but really wanna start play something again. I used to love WoW and Guild Wars 2. Gotta get back into it


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coxenormous said:


> & I’ve been dead accurate at times predicting shit, almost on a psychic level, but anyways ADHD means hyper brain activity so my mind is constantly racing with thoughts and sometimes when I drown myself into one subject I get too into it and causes Hyper focus mode (I call it) where nothing else matters but what you are doing at the time. I hate it it’s like addictive personality but a little different



I can relate sooo much to what you've written omg


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Already starting to feel the mdma boosting the pregabalin. I only took it 15 mins ago lol. this might be nice mmmmhm


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> never played elder scrolls but really wanna start play something again. I used to love WoW and Guild Wars 2. Gotta get back into it


WoW... I played classic again, got my Rogue to level 50 and quit lol I started off Night Elf Hunter got bored of one shotting people with Aim Shot Crit so I made an Undead Rogue which is my main


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Already starting to feel the mdma boosting the pregabalin. I only took it 15 mins ago lol. this might be nice mmmmhm


I’m about to get some MDMA as well lmao. I’ll get pics when they arrive


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coxenormous said:


> WoW... I played classic again, got my Rogue to level 50 and quit lol I started off Night Elf Hunter got bored of one shotting people with Aim Shot Crit so I made an Undead Rogue which is my main



I always did hunters. Never got farther than lvl 35 lol. Was kinda addicted though, played 12 hours a day for a while lol. Escapism yes



Coxenormous said:


> I’m about to get some MDMA as well lmao. I’ll get pics when they arrive



Niiice hope you have a nice experience


----------



## Coxenormous

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I always did hunters. Never got farther than lvl 35 lol. Was kinda addicted though, played 12 hours a day for a while lol. Escapism yes
> 
> 
> 
> Niiice hope you have a nice experience


The only problem I’ve had with MDMA and not all the time, but the Acid like thought loop, where you think about the same shit over and over even when you sleep you’re still thinking about the same thing it’s weird


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coxenormous said:


> The only problem I’ve had with MDMA and not all the time, but the Acid like thought loop, where you think about the same shit over and over even when you sleep you’re still thinking about the same thing it’s weird



I have never goten that thought loop thingy. Just with loads of nitrous. That was an experience that really shook me a long time after lol  it's like I saw how the universe "really" looked/was


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Ahhh that nitrous experince was after I had taken some LSD ealier in the day


----------



## on.my.way🌿

But It happened one more time when I had not taken any psychedelics beforehand


----------



## Coxenormous

I think everything in this world is manifested by energy. What we think , Praying (The Power of prayer) , this isn’t Psychical energy but more of mental energy. I read a book that stated God is only an energy manifested by what you believe in truly. If you believe in god then you are manifesting that energy. And when you have a group of people who worship you are all manifesting energy together into a thought of something you think is real. Where does all this energy go? Who knows.. that’s the way of life. No one is supposed to know everything about Life until we die that is


----------



## Coxenormous

And there are scientific studies about this “energy” concept I just explained one second


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				









Get it now?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

Damn! lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Damn! lol


not practicing hr at all. driving around smoking marijuana cigarettes.


----------



## BK38

It's fucking 39C or 102.2f in American here. I can't think straight in this weather.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in the end we all end up in a garbage dump
but I'll be the one that's holding your hand
we are sick, fucked up, and complicated
we are chaos, we can't be cured


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Feeling the need to _move _gotdammit! Just sit and wait on it... right. Sometimes the hunger is deep and one must roam to sate the need of an unknown; even if it _is _where we at.
Fuck all, man. What direction?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> Feeling the need to _move _gotdammit! Just sit and wait on it... right. Sometimes the hunger is deep and one must roam to sate the need of an unknown; even if it _is _where we at.
> Fuck all, man. What direction?


don't forget the golf shoes


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Man imma dog _everything _off and watch that movie.
See ya'll inna bit. 
One


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> Man imma dog _everything _off and watch that movie.
> See ya'll inna bit.
> One


one of the best end speeches always makes me sad, it also on my bucket list to read all his books, I've read a few


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

WOW

Trump didn't know military covers funerals

wow

wow

Trump has like zero connection to the average American


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I will give trump points for offering to pay for the funeral, I mean, for some families that's a blessing because it's an unexpected cost they might not be able to afford but the military always covers it, that's standard for people who serve who die while serving/etc.... I can't fathom Trump's ignorance.

I can't wait until I'm able to relax... still in my crycoffin


*NSFW*:


----------



## BK38

*It's so fucking hot*_._ I'm gonna eat some melon and then scuttle back into my room with the fan on.
*It's so fucking hot*
*It's so fucking hot
It's so fucking hot
It's so fucking hot
It's so fucking hot
It's so fucking hot*
*It's so fucking hot*

This is fever dream heat.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> *It's so fucking hot*_._ I'm gonna eat some melon and then scuttle back into my room with the fan on.
> *It's so fucking hot*
> *It's so fucking hot
> It's so fucking hot
> It's so fucking hot
> It's so fucking hot
> It's so fucking hot*
> *It's so fucking hot*
> 
> This is fever dream heat.


take your clothes off bb


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I will give trump points for offering to pay for the funeral, I mean, for some families that's a blessing because it's an unexpected cost they might not be able to afford but the military always covers it, that's standard for people who serve who die while serving/etc.... I can't fathom Trump's ignorance.
> 
> I can't wait until I'm able to relax... still in my crycoffin
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


me thinks he's copying the George Floyd gesture with the funeral


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trump is trying anything to garner poll ratings

as if they really matter (they didn't in 2016)


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> take your clothes off bb



That's actually a good call. Thanks stripper man.


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


>



Sometimes I stop to think and forget to start again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That's actually a good call. Thanks stripper man.








right now i'm butt naked

and more unflattering details

including food and sad dad tears


----------



## Coxenormous

Damn this song got me feeling like a villain


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

What's up people?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What's up people?


tired

but feeling decent, playing video games and watching the news


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm rolling new cigarettes from smoked ones because i smoked my all. 
I'm trying not to feel shit about not having bupre, since i'm not even in withdrawal. I just get shitty feelings if i don't have even little.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just bought tubes and tobacco for a carton’s worth for just $9 dollars, but I’ve been there man. I have took cigarette butts off my neighbors porches when I’ve been desperate. I cannot go with nicotine, or this wizard is a grumpy one.
> 
> —Wizard


I have done this shit too, fucking cigarette butt snatcher gang gang! 
It's so dumb it's actually funny.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I luv watching MLB baseball and now NBA basketball. It just makes it more deadly now, and I couldn’t be more excited about that. I can’t wait for football. People should die every time they play that game.
> 
> —Creek


i like them basketball short bulges iirc


*NSFW*:


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


That's one great movie. I love their looks. The kid is amazing in the movie.


----------



## Shady's Fox

SHAKALA 'N' DA HOUSE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so bored....I knew it would be like this too

I am about to be done with the tedium today...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm the old man who lives upstairs and starves his pets
And never leaves his house because he thinks his car is possessed
I hate my life
That's why i degrade my wife
Grabbed a paper plate to make a sandwich, and just ate the knife,
My mother's screaming 'please heal and take him straight to Christ'
Meet you on the street and slap you just to break the ice
Made a bomb threat with a fake device
Strip you naked twice, pistol whip you and force you to take advice


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

I can't find the thread of how you percieve bluelighters, but imma add this here.
@mal3volent @w01fg4ng


----------



## Shady's Fox

IZ THIS WHAT WE DO

boay socut


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if i get covid again i'm going to be so mad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

horned up need fucc

hoping my buddy comes over tonight

can live if he doesn't


----------



## schizopath

Just wanna take ur breath but You take 
Them all away


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I can't find the thread of how you percieve bluelighters, but imma add this here.
> @mal3volent @w01fg4ng


----------



## alarminglynefarious

chaos is primordial to good.

This is the cosmic luciferianism and chaos theory crew at bluelight right? *stands in the doorway holding what looks like bones, candes and a big piece of cloth with a pentagram on it


----------



## schizopath

alarminglynefarious said:


> chaos is primordial to good.
> 
> This is the cosmic luciferianism and chaos theory crew at bluelight right? *stands in the doorway holding what looks like bones, candes and a big piece of cloth with a pentagram on it


----------



## MrsGamp

Like I have ruined practically all my clothes and sheets and blankets on behalf of the snooty bint downstairs, who had a bit of water in a light fitting.

Yet I am rung up by these strata fucks and accused of "not mopping up fast enough. No help offered.

So long live the Internet - I have given this strata company a review.





__





						Login to the Hotfrog Dashboard
					






					admin.hotfrog.com.au


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Evening Blue World

Just wanted to say "wadup" and hope everyone is still doing good.


----------



## MrsGamp

I just spent four hours writing first half of a short story and thought it seemed promising. Then somehow manage to delete entire thing irretrievably.

Am torn between taking more Dex and trying to re-write it or just forgetting about the whole thing and going to bed. 

This always happens. I must want it to. I wrote about 3 chapters of a novel about the nuns who were allegedly possessed by various demons in Loudun in the 1600s. That got completely deleted too...


----------



## MrsGamp

Oh well. Here is the customer review I put on various Perth websites today about the strata company who (erm) "run" my block of flats:

StrataMatters Hillarys are CON ARTISTS.

Firstly their fees  are INSANE. I am an owner-occupier and the quarterly fees work out to over $100 per week.
Secondly ...what do they spend these fees on? For example, the plumbing in my building is a standing joke with Perth tradesmen: the main stack has needed replacement for about 15 years. The  lift doesn't work. The cockroaches are out of control. StrataMatters are not interested.

 But they HAVE seen fit to install an electronic gate with a mystery PIN number that not even residents are allowed to know. We were all charged about $400 for electronic keys. If you lose your key, you can't get in or out. I am not even sure this is legal. 

Thirdly - as the gate situation exemplifies, they are bloody idiots and incompetent. They don't know the property at all, where anything is, not even basic stuff like where is gas meter etc...

And finally they are incredibly rude, smarmy and unprofessional. STEER CLEAR of these characters. They are grandiose and futile. They may very well not even exist.


----------



## MrsGamp

PS sorry for being so self indulgent ...


----------



## MrsGamp

schizopath said:


> [/QU
> It's not Luciferian chaos, it's just fucking dismal and a pain in the ass.
> Sorry to be a killjoy....


----------



## schizopath

I wanna dance with you to that song beatiful Lady


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is this a hook-up? A hook-up? Soooo hot thinking thinking of you, @schizopath and @MrsGamp rubbing your noses in each other’s business.
> 
> I just nutted in the grass,
> 
> —Creek



Ah, the ol' Oregon trail jizz. Classic. Don't forget to die of dysentery afterwards.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is this a hook-up? A hook-up? Soooo hot thinking thinking of you, @schizopath and @MrsGamp rubbing your noses in each other’s business.
> 
> I just nutted in the grass,
> 
> —Creek


litterbug


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should know that God wrote in the Bible that you never drop your seed in grass.
> 
> Vaginas only
> 
> —Wizard


yeah i read that. instantly destroyed that guy iirc


----------



## Xorkoth

MrsGamp said:


> I just spent four hours writing first half of a short story and thought it seemed promising. Then somehow manage to delete entire thing irretrievably.
> 
> Am torn between taking more Dex and trying to re-write it or just forgetting about the whole thing and going to bed.
> 
> This always happens. I must want it to. I wrote about 3 chapters of a novel about the nuns who were allegedly possessed by various demons in Loudun in the 1600s. That got completely deleted too...



Damn I hate that shit.  I've lost some great shit over the years too, usually don't bother to re-write but it's also usually been Bluelight posts or trip reports.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ah, the ol' Oregon trail jizz. Classic. Don't forget to die of dysentery afterwards.


i could seriously go for playing that game for a few hours


----------



## euphoricc

Shady's Fox said:


> Stop doing drugs, bro.


stop sucking so hard and i`ll give it a thought-prob not YOu SELF-CENTERED-UGLY-BIGASSNIPS-PEPTITZ-WATCH YA MOUTH SON~! I DON`T DO DRUG`S.(_YOU DUMB M/FER_)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Prevent the spread of MEASLES - wear your face mask


----------



## Xorkoth

Don't worry about Shady, he's (a small throated gay slut) harmless...


----------



## euphoricc

Shady's Fox said:


> Stop doing drugs, bro.


u JUST joined in 2017 u aint even part of the fam yet younging keep it moving i bet u don`t want this smoke. if so dm me we can meet and talk i bet u aint bout that life tho.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

taking a six pack detour off of Sobriety street. see how this goes with no GPS.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm here for bobs and vagene


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm here for bobs and vagene


hey bb. where u been? nice 2 see u


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hey bb. where u been? nice 2 see u


Hey sugar
I've just been living the dream ya know. Wiping noses and butts  I have been on a bit of a mental vacation. How are you? Are you still in the woods hiding from your ex, and most importantly, can I come too?


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is this a hook-up? A hook-up?


Man can always dream. But given that i propably treat her too well i aint got a chance.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hey sugar
> I've just been living the dream ya know. Wiping noses and butts  I have been on a bit of a mental vacation. How are you? Are you still in the woods hiding from your ex, and most importantly, can I come too?


lol. I'm at home sweet hell. gonna head north this fall to Minnesota with my dog, a tent and a wood burning stove. come back at the new year. fuck civilization.  everybody is so uncivilized here iirc


----------



## Mysterier

Lightning bolt, lightning bolt, thunderclaps, warm spaghetti arms, my spaghetti is cooling down—getting floppy.

Fetcheth thy chalice. I might not but rest.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Lightning bolt, lightning bolt, thunderclaps, warm spaghetti arms, my spaghetti is cooling down—getting floppy.
> 
> Fetcheth thy chalice. I might not but rest.


girl on the right not too bad


----------



## JackoftheWood

I have combated this scorching day by smoking two blunts of genuine exotic with a friend. Now I'm determined to finish off half a gram of crumble in one night. Wish me luck.


----------



## BK38

JackoftheWood said:


> I have combated this scorching day by smoking two blunts of genuine exotic with a friend. Now I'm determined to finish off half a gram of crumble in one night. Wish me luck.



Stay hydrated n enjoy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Stay hydrated n enjoy


yeah it's very important to stay hydrated on hard drugs like weed. I'd go with iv saline


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> girl on the right not too bad



The lady is the wench who is't fetching thy chalice. Next, the lady shall comb thy neck.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yeah it's very important to stay hydrated on hard drugs like weed. I'd go with iv saline



I inject water directly into my eyeballs. It's a rush brah. I only mention it because I've been smoking today in the heat and felt a little off, then realized I was a bit dehydrated and had bad cottonmouth. My high was better after getting some water in me. So step off brah.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That pentagram is not upside down! Piss poor magic Wusssard of the Stream!
> 
> —Wizard



T'is from the portal which precipitated thy unholiness, Hot Topic. 

The moth'rs didst caterwaul!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I inject water directly into my eyeballs. It's a rush brah. I only mention it because I've been smoking today in the heat and felt a little off, then realized I was a bit dehydrated and had bad cottonmouth. My high was better after getting some water in me. So step off brah.


we were doing that in 1902 with a rust nail and a drinking straw. old school iv jr.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *cough cough* Dude’s a pussy. Very funny you  think it’s a ‘Hot Topic’. I want to hear about him doing a lightsaber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Creek



Besmirched! I have caught a whiff of the tiny pant. The pussies did sag as they tried to hear him!


----------



## Mysterier

Mysterier said:


> Besmirched! I have caught a whiff of the tiny pant. The pussies did sag as they tried to hear him!



But do not pity him! For the roominess of his pant, and the heat from his girth fed the village as they dined on hot potato for days!


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ‘tiny pant’, please explain?



No.


----------



## Coxenormous

Ok so I got 2 dates this weekend with 2 different girls. One is tonight, She's bringing Acid to trip on :D and Sunday I have my other girly friend coming over for Netflix & chill hahaha


----------



## Coxenormous

The first one is a Ex Paramedic/EMT


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Mysterier

euphoricc said:


> yet younging


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Ok so I got 2 dates this weekend with 2 different girls. One is tonight, She's bringing Acid to trip on :D and Sunday I have my other girly friend coming over for Netflix & chill hahaha


Monica


----------



## schizopath

Some drunken idiot wanted to fight me. Even "what the fuck Is your problem" didnt silence him. Aah just like back in the days.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Twitter downplays Khamenei calls for genocide as political speech
					

Earlier this year, Khamenei tweeted calling for "the elimination of the Zionist regime" through "firm, armed resistance."




					www.jpost.com
				




How the fuck are conservatives getting censored yet the terrorist leader of Iran gets to post this shit?


----------



## Mysterier

The world is a vramprire.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> The world is a vramprire.


sent to jane iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


> The world is a vramprire.


PLease watch this lmao


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sent to jane iirc


You too @ghostandthedarknes !!! Watch that Link ^ you'll lol.... that comment immediately reminded me of that


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> I inject water directly into my eyeballs. It's a rush brah. I only mention it because I've been smoking today in the heat and felt a little off, then realized I was a bit dehydrated and had bad cottonmouth. My high was better after getting some water in me. So step off brah.



I prefer to freebase my water.  My favorite is to blast a rock of dihydrogen monoxide while I shoot water via IV straight into my balls.  I never thought I'd say this, but it even beats jenkem.


----------



## Shady's Fox

euphoricc said:


> u JUST joined in 2017 u aint even part of the fam yet younging keep it moving i bet u don`t want this smoke. if so dm me we can meet and talk i bet u aint bout that life tho.



nmmmm

what are those slangs

u don't want smoke

u want the dice in the north pole?

shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I prefer to freebase my water.  My favorite is to blast a rock of dihydrogen monoxide while I shoot water via IV straight into my balls.  I never thought I'd say this, but it even beats jenkem.



I use an old cocktail set, some gelatin and an assortment of waters, from Fuji, Evian, to Bangladeshi sewer water (helps the immune system) to form these little orbs of water. I call it Water-ON-the-GO tm. I like to take em when they're still a little slippery and slimy and insert them into my rectum, sort of like a reverse golden goose situation, but it goes in (instead of out) and you get hydrated instead of gold. Which if you ask me, friend, is the real gold.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I use an old cocktail set, some gelatin and an assortment of waters, from Fuji, Evian, to Bangladeshi sewer water (helps the immune system) to form these little orbs of water. I call it Water-ON-the-GO tm. I like to take em when they're still a little slippery and slimy and insert them into my rectum, sort of like a reverse golden goose situation, but it goes in (instead of out) and you get hydrated instead of gold. Which if you ask me, friend, is the real gold.


when plugging water you gotta be spot on with the ph or see ya in the shrine brah


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> coward?



Yes.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> when plugging water you gotta be spot on with the ph or see ya in the shrine brah



That's good HR brah, but I like a little bit of fabric softener, detergent, cooking oil waste mixed with Bangladeshi sewage water run off from time to time between giving myself the good stuff. It's like "Hey asshole, i'm gonna teach you a lesson; you've been living on easy street and we need to toughen you up, let's pour some spicy water into this mix!" Keeps my asshole on guard you know? Like hey, some days your ass is gonna feel like it was stretched out by a water melon and god has forsaken you, but other days are gonna be all the sweeter for it brah. You can't be sticking carbonated WATER-ON-THE-GO up your asshole and enjoying the tingle as it burst open at your parent's place on Thanksgiving all the time. It's Yin and yang bruh, it's balance, it's Ph bruh. You can take that to the bank, that one's free. Gotta keep your asshole in check, let it know who's boss.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> That's good HR brah, but I like a little bit of fabric softener, detergent, cooking oil waste mixed with Bangladeshi sewage water run off from time to time between giving myself the good stuff. It's like "Hey asshole, i'm gonna teach you a lesson; you've been living on easy street and we need to toughen you up, let's pour some spicy water into this mix!" Keeps my asshole on guard you know? Like hey, some days your ass is gonna feel like it was stretched out by a water melon and god has forsaken you, but other days are gonna be all the sweeter for it brah. You can't be sticking carbonated WATER-ON-THE-GO up your asshole and enjoying the tingle as it burst open at your parent's place on Thanksgiving all the time. It's Yin and yang bruh, it's balance, it's Ph bruh. You can take that to the bank, that one's free. Gotta keep your asshole in check, let it know who's boss.


hey, you're an asshole. wuts ur ph brah. for research purposes and hr.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hey, you're an asshole. wuts ur ph brah. for research purposes and hr.



That's personal


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> That's personal


oic


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —Wizard



The baby carrot has awakened.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Carrot holocaust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Mysterier

Mysterier said:


>



+69


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I'm old. is this handicap parking?


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm old. is this handicap parking?



This is where they spray you down and scrub you with the big brushes.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard








My favorite part was DUN NUN NUH.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Where'd that sumbitch go?
Imma push his go button and make him slip.... lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## Mysterier

Let the bodies hit the floor!
I can only count to four!
One, two, whatever's next, four!


----------



## BK38




----------



## Mysterier

BK38 said:


>



*The Creature From The Black Lagoon likes this*

New lipstick? You shining, girl.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Let the bodies hit the floor!
> I can only count to four!
> One, two, whatever's next, four!


puddle of mudd. that was my son's favorite song for s long time from age 4


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> puddle of mudd. that was my son's favorite song for s long time from age 4


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


that looks so good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> For you and @Captain.Heroin and @jose ribas da silva, Sepultura, from Brazil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


it's ok but I like some other bands from Brazil

i would link but my brain is decaying


----------



## Hylight

who being impressed wit ALL dat  _cooking _


----------



## Hylight

no my brain's decaying, maybe the heat


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> that looks so good


it's  pretty good bro. vegetarian recipe i modified. italian sausage big fucking deal i know.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'd make food if I wasn't so depressed.  It's lifting I think.  My body seems not be failing so bad right now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'd make food if I wasn't so depressed.  It's lifting I think.  My body seems not be failing so bad right now.


i like to cook. give it a shot man.

Layne
"in the darkest hole you'd b well advised not to plan my funeral before the body dies"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i like to cook. give it a shot man.
> 
> Layne
> "in the darkest hole you'd b well advised not to plan my funeral before the body dies"


I used to cook a lot before I got depressed because a lot of loved ones passed away - I still do cook every now and then.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I used to cook a lot before I got depressed because a lot of loved ones passed away - I still do cook every now and then.


all I'm sayin is it helps with mine. press on bro life aint ez 4 no1


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> all I'm sayin is it helps with mine. press on bro life aint ez 4 no1


i feel you there

i make a pretty good spaghetti

i am looking forward to cooking it for madness one day :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i feel you there
> 
> i make a pretty good spaghetti
> 
> i am looking forward to cooking it for madness one day :D


bruv.  luv ya


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


wen will the walleye run in Northern Illinois?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wen will the walleye run in Northern Illinois?


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is for you Satanists, please do what you do and tldr-er, like @ghostandthedarknes. This really helps us out a lot.
> 
> You satanists don’t have shit on my Santería family. We are the ones that frighten all of you pussy satanists. If you want to worship the devil, do it right or you’re just another satanic poser! You don’t at all get it, and it’s embarrassing to us that you don’t put in the work required to Hail Satan. You think you are acting out against some belief you, your friends, and family raised you with, and you are now becoming some EMO shit or some shit like that. I’m really embarrassed by you acting out against your lame Christian upbringing by decidin to worship the Devil? You should have not played with things you don’t understand.
> 
> Put in the work. Work and practice what you preach, or people like me will won’t take your evil beliefs seriously, and we will salivate as we call you our new blood sacrifice (please be that asshole). You pussies make the perfect sacrificial person, much better than a fucking goat, or stupid Christian/pagan. We like to drink your dumb cowardly human blood (not goat or sheep blood) for the real practice. Don’t take Santería like normal Devil worship. We (our hippy murder troope) travel by boxcars on freight trains feeding on the blood of posers like you from town to town, because you make evil lame, and you never have had strong witchcraft. The troope counts on that lameness of yours, and I can smell that innocent blood of yours from many towns/miles away. Plus no one likes or loves you, and you won’t be missed at all (by anyone). You are the worst disingenuous fake people and a waste everyone’s time!
> 
> Go big or stfu, and don’t waste my time willingly trying to become a human sacrifice. That makes your blood cowardly and not worth my family’s enthusiasm. Be a winner, and take your decision to be our sacrifice seriously. Take your punk ass back to the fucking dog show! If you don’t take this process seriously (your sacrifice seriously), you will be stupid, while being treated like a joke by us. We might even leave you behind with your lack of comittment to the Devil, and we may pray for Christ to save your bitchass soul, just because you didn’t take this process at all genuinely. Forget about the time you scared anyone with your Devil worship, you suck at that, and you never did well. You just angered you Christian parents.
> 
> You are not evil, but you do have what it takes to be a joke that those of us scraping the bottom of hell. We have been true and devoted, while we laugh and laugh about you.
> 
> You are a joke, and this song is about you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Uncle C. Manson


I worship satan but I do it like a rogue, which means I do it, but I don't broadcast it to everyone or act evil, because that's not what it's really about if you read anything about.... You got many Devils... Hades.... Satan.... Bahamet(How ever th fuck you spell it), but people think the devil is all about Evil... Nah bro it's Love & Magic


----------



## schizopath

Morning


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Morning


Morning sweet pea


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is for you Satanists, please do what you do and tldr-er, like @ghostandthedarknes. This really helps us out a lot.
> 
> You satanists don’t have shit on my Santería family. We are the ones that frighten all of you pussy satanists. If you want to worship the devil, do it right or you’re just another satanic poser! You don’t at all get it, and it’s embarrassing to us that you don’t put in the work required to Hail Satan. You think you are acting out against some belief you, your friends, and family raised you with, and you are now becoming some EMO shit or some shit like that. I’m really embarrassed by you acting out against your lame Christian upbringing by decidin to worship the Devil? You should have not played with things you don’t understand.
> 
> Put in the work. Work and practice what you preach, or people like me will won’t take your evil beliefs seriously, and we will salivate as we call you our new blood sacrifice (please be that asshole). You pussies make the perfect sacrificial person, much better than a fucking goat, or stupid Christian/pagan. We like to drink your dumb cowardly human blood (not goat or sheep blood) for the real practice. Don’t take Santería like normal Devil worship. We (our hippy murder troope) travel by boxcars on freight trains feeding on the blood of posers like you from town to town, because you make evil lame, and you never have had strong witchcraft. The troope counts on that lameness of yours, and I can smell that innocent blood of yours from many towns/miles away. Plus no one likes or loves you, and you won’t be missed at all (by anyone). You are the worst disingenuous fake people and a waste everyone’s time!
> 
> Go big or stfu, and don’t waste my time willingly trying to become a human sacrifice. That makes your blood cowardly and not worth my family’s enthusiasm. Be a winner, and take your decision to be our sacrifice seriously. Take your punk ass back to the fucking dog show! If you don’t take this process seriously (your sacrifice seriously), you will be stupid, while being treated like a joke by us. We might even leave you behind with your lack of comittment to the Devil, and we may pray for Christ to save your bitchass soul, just because you didn’t take this process at all genuinely. Forget about the time you scared anyone with your Devil worship, you suck at that, and you never did well. You just angered you Christian parents.
> 
> You are not evil, but you do have what it takes to be a joke that those of us scraping the bottom of hell. We have been true and devoted, while we laugh and laugh about you.
> 
> You are a joke, and this song is about you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Uncle C. Manson


tldr.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


> I worship satan but I do it like a rogue, which means I do it, but I don't broadcast it to everyone or act evil, because that's not what it's really about if you read anything about.... You got many Devils... Hades.... Satan.... Bahamet(How ever th fuck you spell it), but people think the devil is all about Evil... Nah bro it's Love & Magic



Save humanity. Pull the trigger


----------



## Shady's Fox

I think my boy schizo aka Nick has something to tell us..


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> I think my boy schizo aka Nick has something to tell us..


I want you to tell us something shadester


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MsDiz

I am absolutely hanging! I drank 5 glasses of wine last night and my head is pounding now! Why did I do it to myself! Whyyyyyyyyyy! It wasn’t even good wine ffs.


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> I am absolutely hanging! I drank 5 glasses of wine last night and my head is pounding now! Why did I do it to myself! Whyyyyyyyyyy! It wasn’t even good wine ffs.



Say to Shady what it hurts, we write on water lilies.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> Say to Shady what it hurts, we write on water lilies.


Ma head hurts, ma heart hurts and the fact I’ve not had sex for weeks fucking hurts too!! Ughhhhh


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Ma head hurts, ma heart hurts and the fact I’ve not had sex for weeks fucking hurts too!! Ughhhhh



I know you placed the hand on my, you're a bit bored. A cigar and a mirror on your back..


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> I know you placed the hand on my, you're a bit bored. A cigar and a mirror on your back..


Just love me shady that’s all I want.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Why did I do it to myself!


Story of my life


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good morning everyone! 
Seems like there's good stuff going on. Drunk Diz, Complaining Captain and Dick DMW!
How is everyone?


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Just love me shady that’s all I want.



** leg forward, standing on the big toe**


----------



## Shady's Fox

u know what

am goin to make some fries

some cheese

hau bau

meow


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> u know what
> 
> am goin to make some fries
> 
> some cheese
> 
> hau bau
> 
> meow


Sup Mr. Shady? 
Today is gonna be a weird day.


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sup Mr. Shady?
> Today is gonna be a weird day.



as i said above, today one of my friends passed away.. OD.. good thing though, he didn't felt at very least. Other than that, my daughters are sleeping. And I am watching


----------



## Shady's Fox

I own 2 shelf full of classic psychological horror dramas, haha.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> as i said above, today one of my friends passed away.. OD.. good thing though, he didn't felt at very least. Other than that, my daughters are sleeping. And I am watching


It's quite common in these circles. I usually expect my friends who are doing the worst to die. Just one of them hanged herself to her mothers houses tree.
I'm sorry for your loss. I'm younger than you and i don't usually care, because i'm so used to shit like this. Probably learned coping mechanism.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What are your top 3 classic psychological horror dramas?



ur mom

ur mom 

and again

ur mom

ye


----------



## Jabberwocky

When you were supposed to go and take just one beer, but your friend opens the bag of speed and ask "Do you want too?"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

this is gonna be my 6th week at work they don't give me 2 days off in a row, wtf how am i supodto get fucked up with my friends and have a recovery day, told the boss  he said" I gotta request it off in the app", fucking lame every one else gets 2 days off in a row, and it's not like I'm a slacker I never put my shifts up for grabs haven't been sick, ..... im just bitching, how the fuck is everyone today on the fine mourning


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sewerslide.666mg said:


> how the fuck is everyone today


Feelin _some _kinda wds and like going my ass back to bed. Maybe I will just get a little to help through this day...? Ahhhhhhhh.  But what will help? Be chasing shit all over the planet trying to get to what I *need to feel better so will just sit here and wait it out. Maybe later.
Thanks for askin'.
Sorry about the work related issues maybe there should be a "protest"?


----------



## schizopath

Wizard nice avatar


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


>


´That is the face of an junkie jesus


----------



## schizopath

Is there a rune for sexual unfillment?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> She is selling my house she bought me right under my family and my feet, and I payed her for my home to her.


Not sur if already posted but was in a similar situ a while back. Came back from fla one year and her house looked like a trap-spot. Inside and out I toiled for months in the summer. She was sposed to sell it to me and the SO but, instead... stole our dog, sold the house to my niece (for twice as much) and moved to the coast. She never was trustworthy or *fair but was consistent and the biggest hypocrite I ever met.
Best of luck with that... gave up relying on people (specially blood) decades ago.


PtahTek said:


> Feelin _some _kinda wds...


Figured it: WDs from water... just needed to chug down a couple 32oz cups and feeling much better by the minute. 


schizopath said:


> Is there a rune for sexual unfillment?








This is an actual pic of an image of said rune. WTH? What the fuck is wrong with people these days?


----------



## BK38

My pot plants are starting to get their first little bit of trichomes!    Buds are still itty bitty...probably still a month out at least. They first sprouted June 5th and they're auto flowers, so it's roughly 3 months from seed to harvest is my understanding... I would be super happy if I got an OZ of decent mids out of this outdoor grow.


----------



## schizopath

You could just replace "an overwatch player" with "barely not a virgin"


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Show me pics! I’m so exited for you, well done!



I will when the light is better. They're really not all that impressive rn. It's just me getting excited to actually see some trichomes, no matter how little there is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm pretty bummed but I'm trying to make the best of a fucked up situation...

good news is that I will probably be alright soon??


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> Feelin _some _kinda wds and like going my ass back to bed. Maybe I will just get a little to help through this day...? Ahhhhhhhh.  But what will help? Be chasing shit all over the planet trying to get to what I *need to feel better so will just sit here and wait it out. Maybe later.
> Thanks for askin'.
> Sorry about the work related issues maybe there should be a "protest"?


i hear ya on the feel like shit, with me i ether feel ok/ good or like shit, 
protest would of been a good idea, but he approved my 2 days off in a row we'll see how it goes after that haha


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CH
Bro, I hope so.
I am thinking things on this side may not be looking too good. Just dumb mfs runnin round willy-nilly without _any _protection and the numbers are rising right with them. Where does that leave us with others who depend on to keep them "safe"? Fuck!  And mfs done quit knockin on my door. hahaha sumbitches
I wanna punch that frakin virus in the face sssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!


----------



## Shady's Fox

eta una los bandera


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i need love
touch me
on my face...
*very hard
*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> CH
> Bro, I hope so.
> I am thinking things on this side may not be looking too good. Just dumb mfs runnin round willy-nilly without _any _protection and the numbers are rising right with them. Where does that leave us with others who depend on to keep them "safe"? Fuck!  And mfs done quit knockin on my door. hahaha sumbitches
> I wanna punch that frakin virus in the face sssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!


even here i see many people not using masks etc. even though it's a law

my body is falling apart and i want to go to sleep and never wake up still

but i think it'll all be better soon (but i've been thinking that for a while)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

PtahTek said:


> When will this cycle of waking every day end, lor?
> Thx


My mornin' bread. lol


Captain.Heroin said:


> i want to go to sleep and never wake up


I'm freakin' _tired_, CH.
I know there is a long row to hoe but it aint my fuckin garden, thank you very much. hahaha
Another day, then?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> I'm freakin' _tired_, CH.
> I know there is a long row to hoe but it aint my fuckin garden, thank you very much. hahaha
> Another day, then?


Am hoping for physical recovery right now.  I'm not too happy and need to find inner peace.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wrote a short story too; beginning, middle, and end. Hope you like it.
> 
> “Upon awakening; the dinosaurs were still there.”
> 
> Keep writing sis!
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

that’s my billy!


----------



## Coxenormous

Has anyone seen my Smiguel?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

“Allahu Akbar!”... *Crowd Panic* “Ah, come my son”


----------



## Coxenormous

There ain't no fucking way
I'mma let you take this hard-earned money bitch, no
And I can't pretend
to love you right now
So you can go cry your heart out until you drown
Hope you can swim it out 'cause I can't be friends
with a friend like you tryna hold me down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I took a benzo

I feel so much better

I need help.  Am going to get it.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Had some leftover weed. Gonna smoke me a joint now boyz!


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## schizopath

BMTH!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Braaing some chicken pieces ( or more smoked ) with "boerewors" beef sausage but original. What you guys making for sunday lunch or dinner?


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> BMTH!


Hell yeah


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


>



How did you get that photo of @Shady's Mom?



Shady's Fox said:


> as i said above, today one of my friends passed away.. OD.. good thing though, he didn't felt at very least. Other than that, my daughters are sleeping. And I am watching



I'm sorry man, it's hard to lose a friend, one of my best friends OD and passed away a few years back.  I think a lot of us around here have been there.  ♥


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

So... All my undies are in the wash and it was hot today, so I said fuck it, I'll just go commando. I forgot the pants I'm wearing have a little hole in the crouch area. I was walking the dog and thought, damn, that's a nice breeze and I even feel it on my junk... So yeah, people probably saw a little more of BK than they bargained for all day today. Oh well, no shame.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hamma to hamma; come in hamma....







Xorkoth said:


> How did you get that photo of @Shady's Mom?


lol was at this post no od.


----------



## Mysterier

Wings of chicken are the catch of the day.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> So... All my undies are in the wash and it was hot today, so I said fuck it, I'll just go commando. I forgot the pants I'm wearing have a little hole in the crouch area. I was walking the dog and thought, damn, that's a nice breeze and I even feel it on my junk... So yeah, people probably saw a little more of BK than they bargained for all day today. Oh well, no shame.



I did that once and forgot my shorts I was wearing have half the as torn out... fortunately I was at a Burn so I was the most modestly clothed person there.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I did that once and forgot my shorts I was wearing have half the as torn out... fortunately I was at a Burn so I was the most modestly clothed person there.



Sometimes you just gotta rock out with your cock out mang.


----------



## Coxenormous

Good bye everyone. It was good meeting all you people... Seriously. I’m seriously going to handle some business tonight. Some people have the eyes of a snake and when you let the snake get to you..... I’m sorry. If only people knew or had the slightest clue what I’ve been thru. So I shed a tear to this and hope to the snakes out there that have no clue. Cheers to you... good bye blue light


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


>


That's a sexy fucking goat, man


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> That's a sexy fucking goat, man


Good evening Lady. How are you? Well, it's 1:30 AM here, i'm getting ready to do my last bupre since you know my need for drugs is like bottomless pit it's animalistic hunger i can't help it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> So... All my undies are in the wash and it was hot today, so I said fuck it, I'll just go commando. I forgot the pants I'm wearing have a little hole in the crouch area. I was walking the dog and thought, damn, that's a nice breeze and I even feel it on my junk... So yeah, people probably saw a little more of BK than they bargained for all day today. Oh well, no shame.


... PICS???

*drools*


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> ... PICS???
> 
> *drools*


GO BACK IN YOUR CAGE YOU HORNY BALD SWEATY MAN! 
Okay boys, who let CH free? We had a deal! 
Okay okay, how are you my man? Feeling any better? I just shot up my last drugs. Feeling gooood..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> GO BACK IN YOUR CAGE YOU HORNY BALD SWEATY MAN!
> Okay boys, who let CH free? We had a deal!
> Okay okay, how are you my man? Feeling any better? I just shot up my last drugs. Feeling gooood..


That's awesome man. 


I'm OK.  Have had nightmares involving my physical health.  All my issues are falling into a disease singularity.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's awesome man.
> 
> 
> I'm OK.  Have had nightmares involving my physical health.  All my issues are falling into a disease singularity.


Today, I did read this newspaper and it had stories from survivors of your condition and they said that the aftermath of the disease was worse than the disease itself.
Sounds very bad man, but you're a strong man. Holy shit i remember you being this pumped up dude. Have you lost muscle mass?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Today, I did read this newspaper and it had stories from survivors of your condition and they said that the aftermath of the disease was worse than the disease itself.
> Sounds very bad man, but you're a strong man. Holy shit i remember you being this pumped up dude. Have you lost muscle mass?


oh are you talking about covid

when I had that, I only had a fever for a few days.  I didn't get the lung plague or get on a ventilator

There were influenzas in the years past I've had where I was struggling to breathe and felt like I was gonna die at times due to not being able to breathe though.  

I have seen the pictures where people lose a ton of muscle mass - I was only immobilized for about 1 day


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh are you talking about covid
> 
> when I had that, I only had a fever for a few days.  I didn't get the lung plague or get on a ventilator
> 
> There were influenzas in the years past I've had where I was struggling to breathe and felt like I was gonna die at times due to not being able to breathe though.
> 
> I have seen the pictures where people lose a ton of muscle mass - I was only immobilized for about 1 day


Okayyy, so what's up now if i may ask? 
Are you sure it was covid? Sounds a bit weak, but it can be, because diseases need healthy people to spread and if i recall correctly you're pretty healthy guy too, so that might affect.
You got any plans for this evening? 
Sorry for question asking, maybe it's too much but i like chit chat now when it's late. Just say if you don't like too much.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Microsoft is buying TikTok. One of you rappers  incorporate that line.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Love,
> 
> —Wizard


The opposite of microsoft office is macrohard onfire
I downloaded TikTok, now by the US AND China, I'm wired

I spit fire
Swelling desire
Hurricane winds 
Endure cocaine lends
Debts for sure it tends
To crumble, croquet quin

That last line your tongue tide when  

TikTok ends


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Okayyy, so what's up now if i may ask?
> Are you sure it was covid? Sounds a bit weak, but it can be, because diseases need healthy people to spread and if i recall correctly you're pretty healthy guy too, so that might affect.
> You got any plans for this evening?
> Sorry for question asking, maybe it's too much but i like chit chat now when it's late. Just say if you don't like too much.


I had the most intense fever of my life, confusion/delerium from the fever.  Was falling unconscious rather rapidly (less than 1 minute)

My plans involve being alone and lonely tonight for reasons I'd rather not get into but I will be OK soon.  

I'm OK with the questions.  I'm just in a little bit of physical discomfort which is never fun.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Summertime and the living is easy
Covid is rich and your home is so good looking babe


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i swear this has been going on too long, i am sick of my damaged body

all i had to do was take better care of it, my indifference has worked against me

so now i'm treating my snowflake ass with kid gloves

I feel like shit too I can't enjoy how I feel for some god damn reason, not well, not feeling well it's never gonna get better without meds, I am afraid of having to get more because of sick ppl everyone has the covid and i have the super aids


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i swear this has been going on too long, i am sick of my damaged body
> 
> all i had to do was take better care of it, my indifference has worked against me
> 
> so now i'm treating my snowflake ass with kid gloves
> 
> I feel like shit too I can't enjoy how I feel for some god damn reason, not well, not feeling well it's never gonna get better without meds, I am afraid of having to get more because of sick ppl everyone has the covid and i have the super aids



Actually have HIV or just sick as a dog? Or both?


----------



## BK38

It's 4:09am on a monday and I still can't sleep. This is bullshit. Why did I use all my fucking hypnotic benzos just because I wanted insta-sleep a month or two back? Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## BK38

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> It's 4:09am on a monday and I still can't sleep. This is bullshit. Why did I use all my fucking hypnotic benzos just because I wanted insta-sleep a month or two back? Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


try reading either the book of Numbers or Kings in the Bible. some pretty boring stuff.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> try reading either the book of Numbers or Kings in the Bible. some pretty boring stuff.



I do not have a Bible, but I do have a really dull book on classifying species, so I might try that in minute.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I do not have a Bible, but I do have a really dull book on classifying species, so I might try that in minute.


good luck.


----------



## Coxenormous

Got my business done & decided to not really quit. Gave me time to cast my Curse upon the Snakes while they sleep peacefully in their beds tonight


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


>



If I slap him, I get all the devils outta him. These basement kids..'


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> If I slap him, I get all the devils outta him. These basement kids..'


Wait what?


----------



## Coxenormous

My dog Shaggy says Hello Bluelight


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s 3:30am my time, which mean witchcraft hour. What shall the wizard do this evening? Who’s dick is too little? I could make your little fucker comically large. Whatever, you have a about a half hour to decide.
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Please continue to do witchcraft @Coxenormous. I have practiced since I was in diapers.
> 
> Great drummer btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


It will always be with me brother... I’ve only been practicing for 5 years now, but the energy naturally flows through my veins I can sometimes feel it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love it man!
> 
> I pulled this Rune while doing chicken magic (voodoo), and I know what it means. Please continue to practice and keep learning like people should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —The Wizard of the Creek


kfc night?


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love it man!
> 
> I pulled this Rune while doing chicken magic (voodoo), and I know what it means. Please continue to practice and keep learning like people should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —The Wizard of the Creek


I’ve done Ancient Dream casting before, and it really worked... becareful with that tho. You can make a person really lose it lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I’ve done Ancient Dream casting before, and it really worked... becareful with that tho. You can make a person really lose it lol


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


That pretty much sums it up right there thanks


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Voodoo night, now morning sir.
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Try to learn the Navajo skill of skinwalking. It’s a fun new trick for me. I am also a long time practitioner of dream walking. That’s what truly makes me a wizard. If anyone doesn’t believe, please, pretty please, fuck with the Creek!
> 
> -Wizard


I understand. I’ve seen it too. Fragile minds are not meant for these kinds of practices. They see something spiritual for once and are all mind blown by it. I remember when I first started practicing. I felt like I wielded too much power in my hands muhahaha, but in all seriousness it kinda can make you go coco for coco puffs if you don’t know what you’re doing lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Best Nightmare on Elm Street. Luuuuuv it.
> 
> btw, this song was popular when that movie was released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —shitpaste


yeah bro, i only liked #1 and #3.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

NAUGHT GHOST! @ghostandthedarknes - YOU'RE OVER HERE, BUT YOU AVOIDED YOUR RESPONSIBILITY IN THE PIT! YOU NEED TO FIGHT!! I HAVE BEEN FIGHTING SO I DON'T LOSE MY MONEY, BUT IT'S YOUR DUTY! BE A MAN OF HONOR AND YOU'RE LOSING ME MONEY! GET IN THE CAGE IF YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR FINGERS! I WILL SMASH YOUR KNEECAPS WITH HAMMER IF YOU'RE NAUGHTY!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> NAUGHT GHOST! @ghostandthedarknes - YOU'RE OVER HERE, BUT YOU AVOIDED YOUR RESPONSIBILITY IN THE PIT! YOU NEED TO FIGHT!! I HAVE BEEN FIGHTING SO I DON'T LOSE MY MONEY, BUT IT'S YOUR DUTY! BE A MAN OF HONOR AND YOU'RE LOSING ME MONEY! GET IN THE CAGE IF YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR FINGERS! I WILL SMASH YOUR KNEECAPS WITH HAMMER IF YOU'RE NAUGHTY!


stop yelling fucker


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> stop yelling fucker


He’s calling for backup


----------



## Coxenormous

The United States has nothing against Vietnam. A war lost


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> He’s calling for backup


Nah, i'm the backup. He is the main fighter who ghosted his sidekick. I even bet my money from him.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nah, i'm the backup. He is the main fighter who ghosted his sidekick. I even bet my money from him.


Lol wtf. Lazyness at its finest


----------



## Coxenormous

Welp atleast I got to let off some steam


----------



## BK38

Yis! Found half a jay I forgot about. If I were smart I would not smoke it and use it as an incentive to continue cleaning up my mess of a room and have it as my reward. I'm not a smart man.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nah, i'm the backup. He is the main fighter who ghosted his sidekick. I even bet my money from him.


i had to work. I'd go on welfare but they don't consider booze a food group and won't pay for it. fuckers


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Yis! Found half a jay I forgot about. If I were smart I would not smoke it and use it as an incentive to continue cleaning up my mess of a room and have it as my reward. I'm not a smart man.


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i had to work. I'd go on welfare but they don't consider booze a food group and won't pay for it. fuckers


It’s ok bud, you get an F for F’ert


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i had to work. I'd go on welfare but they don't consider booze a food group and won't pay for it. fuckers


Who the fuck goes to work? What do you mean by work? You were smoking meth and masturbating in my bathroom yesterday, you call that work? 
You have your internet friends and welfare anyways.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Who the fuck goes to work? What do you mean by work? You were smoking meth and masturbating in my bathroom yesterday, you call that work?
> You have your internet friends and welfare anyways.


Because Bluelight is Life


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


>



pretty much


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i had to work. I'd go on welfare but they don't consider booze a food group and won't pay for it. fuckers



You still have an opportunity..


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> You still have an opportunity..


What is this? It takes a lot of mental energy to do what I do okay. Give me a mental break atleast damn


----------



## Coxenormous

Roast of the round goes to.... yours truly


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Who the fuck goes to work? What do you mean by work? You were smoking meth and masturbating in my bathroom yesterday, you call that work?
> You have your internet friends and welfare anyways.


tldr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> It’s ok bud, you get an F for F’ert


isn't it nap time 4 u?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> You still have an opportunity..


yep. gonna fall off the map....


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> isn't it nap time 4 u?


I’m a galactic life form that landed accidentally on Earth, please help me find my way home to Planet NoSleep


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I’m a galactic life form that landed accidentally on Earth, please help me find my way home to Planet NoSleep


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## Jabberwocky

Okay. 
So i have these temporarily ID. Some young woman didn't know what they were on local gas-station and she called cops. I waited 2 hours.
Now i went to the same place and there is some bitch 35 year old telling me they're fake once again. I tell them that okay, why would i be so retarded that cops have been here verifying my identity that now i would have fakes? Then one chill dude came, said he had sold me many times.
Then they sold me.
Now, before someone gets upset about "Oh, you look under 18!" 
No, in my country they ask EVERYONE who looks slightly under 35 (offical government line) ID. 
Fuck this country, like everyone is so fucking stuck up in these little rules. 
I remember being in Germany and Denmark they didn't give shit about my age they sold me everything. And that was when i was a lot younger, but still full aged.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm pissed! I don't understand why these women act like this they sell me every other day, then i don't have ID they don't sell me. The dudes are much chiller. I don't know is it that these females never have tasted power in their life and now they have little power in some fucking gas-station and they're acting like dictators. Or just chronic perioids?


----------



## Xorkoth

I think they have CMS (constant menstrual syndrome)



DeadManWalkin' said:


> You were smoking meth and masturbating in my bathroom yesterday, you call that work?


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> I think they have CMS (constant menstrual syndrome)


that's really fried


----------



## Coxenormous

Head bang with me!


----------



## Coxenormous

Boredom at its finest


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> I think they have CMS (constant menstrual syndrome)


L2PS = Learn 2 Photoshop


----------



## Coxenormous

Let's summon some Demons


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## MrsGamp

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				




Me trying to tidy Dad's squalid house (see above) with hangover ... spot me popping pep pills if you can...nice cat is to be glimpsed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I got myself 400x of injection gear.
Cups, micron filters, handles and needles. Also some rolls of these little square papers i can use to sweep blood and alcohol pads. 
Could have got 500x but there was only 2 of us and we were not using car so we could only carry 400x.
I used to get like 1200x when i used car to get some. Always was fun carrying fucking huge packages of the stuff out. 
It's also nice awakening and slap in the face when you notice you have used over 1000 syringes. Well, i live with a woman and she does use too but still, they go in half a year. It's weird i still have such good veins, even after years of rape. 
How everyone is doing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

MrsGamp said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


Oh my god, i was advocating for gas chambers because of Cox used TikTok and now even you @MrsGamp? I don't want this, but what needs to be done needs to be done.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Oh my god, i was advocating for gas chambers because of Cox used TikTok and now even you @MrsGamp? I don't want this, but what needs to be done needs to be done.


Yeah don't be such a cunt, atleast we have balls to be on camera. Let's see your ugly ass get made fun of


----------



## Coxenormous

Just for that


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah don't be such a cunt, atleast we have balls to be on camera. Let's see your ugly ass get made fun of


It's a fucking joke take it easy son. 
I don't even have a phone with internet, i'm oldschool.
I use these flap phones, because of better for what i do for living. 
Using TikTok would also be a sin i would have punish myself greatly for.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's a fucking joke take it easy son.
> I don't even have a phone with internet, i'm oldschool.
> I use these flap phones, because of better for what i do for living.
> Using TikTok would also be a sin i would have punish myself greatly for.


----------



## Xorkoth

Using tik tok is helping China to take over the world, dint u no?  Patriots don't use tik tok.  Murica.  Fuck yeah


----------



## MrsGamp

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Oh my god, i was advocating for gas chambers because of Cox used TikTok and now even you @MrsGamp? I don't want this, but what needs to be done needs to be done.


Yeah sorry know it's tacky but NO OTHER social media platform, will upload my shitty little video wot was made on a ten year old i-pad ...


----------



## Jabberwocky

MrsGamp said:


> Yeah sorry know it's tacky but NO OTHER social media platform, will upload my shitty little video wot was made on a ten year old i-pad ...


You did hell of a job there. 
You got paid or something?


----------



## Coxenormous

Kill em with kindness


----------



## MrsGamp

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah don't be such a cunt, atleast we have balls to be on camera. Let's see your ugly ass get made fun of
> [/QUO
> You have a point.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Using tik tok is helping China to take over the world, dint u no?  Patriots don't use tik tok.  Murica.  Fuck yeah


It has been proven that Chinese use it for propaganda and information collection.
Many European countries have been thinking about banning TikTok for a long time, so i don't actually see Trumps decision in this subject anything radical. 
Also, i don't like TikTok. So ban it!


----------



## Coxenormous

"Embrace your child one last time" hehe


----------



## MrsGamp

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You did hell of a job there.
> You got paid or something?


What for tidying up? Nah ... Me dad's an ingrate. But isn't the house abominable? And I wasn't even tackling the worst parts.


----------



## schizopath

Am I high or high. Holy fuck this writing,


----------



## MrsGamp

House o' Horrors. My brother and I call it "110 Ocean Avenue" (the adddress of the Amityvillle Horror House)


----------



## MrsGamp

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It has been proven that Chinese use it for propaganda and information collection.
> Many European countries have been thinking about banning TikTok for a long time, so i don't actually see Trumps decision in this subject anything radical.
> Also, i don't like TikTok. So ban it!


The Chinese can HAVE my photos. There IS a problem!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Coxenormous said:


>


I've smoked banana peels, like he said in the song haha


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> What for tidying up? Nah ... Me dad's an ingrate. But isn't the house abominable? And I wasn't even tackling the worst parts....


----------



## Jabberwocky

MrsGamp said:


> The Chinese can HAVE my photos. There IS a problem!


You as a Australian should have good knowledge about what's the level of the threat that the Chinese Communist Party is.
I have read about stories how your politicans and media has been sold out to the Chinese, but i wish you'd still have some hope.
Some high ranking people working for Chinese in your country, that's scary shit.


----------



## schizopath

Pull up in a Lamborghini just so you can see me
Swerve into a telephone pole, my skeleton broke
Pirellis smoke and burn
Put my ashes in a blunt and light the front
Your vision's blurred


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## MrsGamp

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You as a Australian should have good knowledge about what's the level of the threat that the Chinese Communist Party is.
> I have read about stories how your politicans and media has been sold out to the Chinese, but i wish you'd still have some hope.
> Some high ranking people working for Chinese in your country, that's scary shit.


China is shite, I agree - as was the USSR. 
I am a Marxist. I'm not taking the piss. Property is theft.


----------



## schizopath

LÖL


----------



## Jabberwocky

MrsGamp said:


> China is shite, I agree - as was the USSR.
> I am a Marxist. I'm not taking the piss. Property is theft.


Well, you can be soon sure you wont have any property of your own in Australia if things keep going on like they have for years.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Jabberwocky

Marxism is a set of instructions for how to seize control of all government power and all property for the communist party.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MrsGamp

Speaking of which I need to proofread my daughter's frightening term paper on "The Grapes of Wrath". You could make up your own question , and rather cleverly she is aligning the Okies with the Jews from Exodus, plus doing a "Marxist -Leninist" interpretation.
In a way these are rather terrible ideas. But they ARE ideas, so I am proud of her...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Abyss is getting larger and larger... one day to swallow the light? Or _is_ there any light? 
The valley of death is the road more traveled, IME.


----------



## MrsGamp

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, you can be soon sure you wont have any property of your own in Australia if things keep going on like they have for years.


I don't have any property of my own except about 400 books and the cat you see pictured...


----------



## Jabberwocky

MrsGamp said:


> I don't have any property of my own except about 400 books and the cat you see pictured...


Chinese will pay a good price for them too, no need for property. 
You can live on sofa next to the local mall.


----------



## MrsGamp

FUCK that dumb ass time lapse video I put on tic toc has raped my data...but thanks for watching DeadMan! 39 secs represented about 2 hours real time.


----------



## Coxenormous

@PrincessDiz


----------



## Jabberwocky

I had this fucking pimple inside my nose i raped my nose with ripping like 5x these big black hairs off with the pimple. Now it hurts. Probably it will get infected.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I had this fucking pimple inside my nose i raped my nose with ripping like 5x these big black hairs off with the pimple. Now it hurts. Probably it will get infected.



just snort some bleach like trump said, good as new


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> just snort some bleach like trump said, good as new


Nah, i will extract it as a powder and shoot it up.


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Coxenormous

I figured out how to deal with mfs now


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> @DeadManWalkin'


I got lots of jokes like that, but i'd probably get banned or something. 
They're on the next level if you want to offend someone.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I got lots of jokes like that, but i'd probably get banned or something.
> They're on the next level if you want to offend someone.


----------



## schizopath

Mubchies. NMMMMMM.


----------



## schizopath

Im off to smoke a cig and listen to a song after that. Peace ihyt


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Im off to smoke a cig and listen to a song after that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Im off to smoke a cig and listen to a song after that. Peace ihyt


I burn churches.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I burn churches.


We should meet


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> We should meet


I work in your local supermarkets meat table. 
You know where the last lost children went? To some grandmas dinner table.


----------



## schizopath

Pedophilia more likely biatch


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Pedophilia more likely biatch


Well, that was before the kid ended up in the table. Also necrophilia. 
I have been thinking about donating my body to necrophiles after i die, so i'll get fucked even if i'm dead.


----------



## schizopath

Went to shower + got a new netflix membvershuo. ABout to smoke a cig abd kkusten ti shije shut


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> ABout to smoke a cig abd kkusten ti shije shut


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Went to shower + got a new netflix membvershuo. ABout to smoke a cig abd kkusten ti shije shut


Whaaat? You shower? What's this shit?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Using tik tok is helping China to take over the world, dint u no?  Patriots don't use tik tok.  Murica.  Fuck yeah


authorities have detected your sarcasm and now there's a file on you. i heard it on my Radio Shack poe poe scanner


----------



## Coxenormous

@gho


ghostandthedarknes said:


> authorities have detected your sarcasm and now there's a file on you. i heard it on my Radio Shack poe poe scanner


Classic, now that made me lol


----------



## schizopath

Last spng befpre bed


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> @PrincessDiz


she can hop on mine iirc ffs


----------



## BK38




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she can hop on mine iirc ffs


You can have her, my girl friend is making an account tonight so we’ll both be on here


----------



## Coxenormous

It’s going to be lit tonight


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she can hop on mine iirc ffs


I didn’t even watch his pathetic video. I’d rather tear my tits off.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> You can have her, my girl friend is making an account tonight so we’ll both be on here


well you see, it's not exactly your permission i need......


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> I didn’t even watch his pathetic video. I’d rather tear my tits off.


----------



## MsDiz

Coxenormous said:


> It’s going to be lit tonight


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! There’s a girl giving me a hard time!! You’re getting your little gf to back you up!??? Haaaaaaa!! What fucking age are you? Actually? 8? 7?


----------



## MsDiz

Coxenormous said:


> It’s going to be lit tonight


Crying to your gf! Give me strength. You are the most pathetic little prick in existence. Getting a girl to back you up!


----------



## Coxenormous

S


ghostandthedarknes said:


> well you see, it's not exactly your permission i need......


Then I give you permission to steal her I dont fuckin know lol


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> Crying to your gf! Give me strength. You are the most pathetic little prick in existence. Getting a girl to back you up!


We’ll see. Bet. Don’t hate


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> Crying to your gf! Give me strength. You are the most pathetic little prick in existence. Getting a girl to back you up!


Get to chopping them Tits cause I wanna slather them in butter  throw them in a skillet and fry them like a sunny side up egg.. mmm mmm good eats


----------



## MsDiz

Coxenormous said:


> Get to chopping them Tits cause I wanna slather them in butter  throw them in a skillet and fry them like a sunny side up egg.. mmm mmm good eats


Sure you’re not gonna get your little girl friend to do it? 

Have your balls dropped yet? Do you have any?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> Sure you’re not gonna get your little girl friend to do it?
> 
> Have your balls dropped yet? Do you have any?


Hahaha where’s my hate meter when I need it. I can literally see the steam building from the heat


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Fire&Water

Coxenormous said:


> You can have her, my girl friend is making an account tonight so we’ll both be on here


Uhhhh...the return of morphinedreams too
Say it isnt so


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Crying to your gf! Give me strength. You are the most pathetic little prick in existence. Getting a girl to back you up!


But Diz, you're a woman. She's just a girl. You'll smack that ass to fucking Jupiter if she comes to fuck around. Okay, i'll leave her to you and i take care of Cox.


----------



## Coxenormous

im fucking dead dude. Hey princess “Calm your tits”


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> But Diz, you're a woman. She's just a girl. You'll smack that ass to fucking Jupiter if she comes to fuck around. Okay, i'll leave her to you and i take care of Cox.


Bring it on Billy Bob


----------



## Jabberwocky

I bet Cox actually starts behaving better once his girl is here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wish they would segregate speedheads and opiate users here.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Coxenormous is she over 16?
If so tell her to upload some nudes or at least some tits/ass in the nudie thread

If she's under 16 get her to send them to whoever gives you the most shit via PM and then get their IP and let the blackmail begin


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I wish they would segregate speedheads and opiate users here.


What about us dissociative lovers who don't touch speed or opiates? Or the ones who just blaze weed? Or benzo addicts? The list could go on. 
What about the focus forums?


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> @Coxenormous is she over 16?
> If so tell her to upload some nudes or at least some tits/ass in the nudie thread
> 
> If she's under 16 get her to send them to whoever gives you the most shit via PM and then get their IP and let the blackmail begin


Okay, see this is a philosophical viewpoint of mine, which is very true - so the partner you get represents your quality too.
You actually want pictures of a girl who represents quality of Cox?


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> What about us dissociative lovers who don't touch speed or opiates? Or the ones who just blaze weed? Or benzo addicts? The list could go on.
> What about the focus forums?


Benzo addicts come with the downer people.
Okay, just segregate tweakers and everyone else.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Cox, do you suffer from BPD? You overshare, which is a symptom. 
I wish you get the help you need. Should we start a crowdfund to help him? 
If we reach point high enough we can fund his college too.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cox, do you suffer from BPD? You overshare, which is a symptom.
> I wish you get the help you need. Should we start a crowdfund to help him?
> If we reach point high enough we can fund his college too.


Buh dum tss


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cox, do you suffer from BPD? You overshare, which is a symptom.
> I wish you get the help you need. Should we start a crowdfund to help him?
> If we reach point high enough we can fund his college too.


I actually was gonna suggest this earlier. He is classic BPD.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Speaking of which I need to proofread my daughter's frightening term paper on "The Grapes of Wrath". You could make up your own question , and rather cleverly she is aligning the Okies with the Jews from Exodus, plus doing a "Marxist -Leninist" interpretation.
> In a way these are rather terrible ideas. But they ARE ideas, so I am proud of her...


it's actually kind of a poor example but totally don't trample on her ideas if that's what she wants to go with

the okies walked into persecution for jobs [inadvertently], the jews constantly flee persecution over history creating a global diaspora.  

the okies were more like the mexicans coming across the border for work.  Just saying.  The remarkable heart-felt story of the individual characters is what always struck home and is held near and dear to my heart in The Grapes of Wrath.


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> I actually was gonna suggest this earlier. He is classic BPD.


ENCORE! Buh dum tss!


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cox, do you suffer from BPD? You overshare, which is a symptom.
> I wish you get the help you need. Should we start a crowdfund to help him?
> If we reach point high enough we can fund his college too.


Can't we get a crowdfund going for me instead, I'm poor as hell and in alot of debt lol


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' do you suffer from TDIYM?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> just snort some bleach like trump said, good as new


he needs hydroxychloroquine and zinc

and watch out for spectral ghosts sleepfucking you


----------



## Coxenormous

Aka THIS DICK IN YOUR MOUTH


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m having a hay day. I got me a Virtual Riot Shield


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> do you suffer from BPD? You overshare, which is a symptom.


Messages: 89,432


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> BPD


Nice hun... did you make that yourself?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Messages: 89,432


That is since 2008 mind, plus you're a mod


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cox it's not the end of the world because someone said something about you

do you think i got devastated every time my lover said something callous to me

i had a few up my sleeves i saved for the right time

you gotta not care and let that shit go imo


----------



## jhjhsdi

Cox has shared 1.7k since a few months ago, sure someone can do the math, work out an average per month/day and compare C.H and cox


----------



## Coxenormous

What I can’t express my self on the internet anymore?! What has the interwebs come too and why is everyone soo retarded


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> That is since 2008 mind, plus you're a mod


tyvm for supporting my personality flaws 

right now my physical health is all that is bothering me and I think it will be normal soon PRAY4MOJO


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> cox it's not the end of the world because someone said something about you
> 
> do you think i got devastated every time my lover said something callous to me
> 
> i had a few up my sleeves i saved for the right time
> 
> you gotta not care and let that shit go imo


I’m having fun doing this man.. let them get mad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Cox has shared 1.7k since a few months ago, sure someone can do the math, work out an average per month/day and compare C.H and cox


i think the equivalent would be

241,400 ish posts if i did the math right

ok so maybe you have a point


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> tyvm for supporting my personality flaws
> 
> right now my physical health is all that is bothering me and I think it will be normal soon PRAY4MOJO


Man, I love the Simpsons. That PRAY4MOJO scene always tickled me, since u wrote:
PRAY 
4
MOJO
on here the other day I've been saying it loads


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I’m having fun doing this man.. let them get mad


you do you baby

i don't think "i can change him" when I have a man in my life

i'm just trying to have fun and get my dick wet etc

ppl want to change you because they want to tie you down and put a ring on it iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

@Captain.Heroin watch this shit.... IsIs Is CoMiNg FoR yOu @PrincessDiz & her fuck buddy @DeadManWalkin'


----------



## jhjhsdi

That mojo scene literally makes me cry with laughter


----------



## Coxenormous

Like I warned these MFs before I want control of my own life didn’t need their rude comments from the fucking start. So middle fingers up!


----------



## jhjhsdi

"his cholesterol is through the roof, what more do you want?"  

too much

Homer Simpson is one of my heros/idols 110% lol I think I'm gona binge watch some old episodes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Man, I love the Simpsons. That PRAY4MOJO scene always tickled me, since u wrote:
> PRAY
> 4
> MOJO
> on here the other day I've been saying it loads


it is a very relevant feeling in my life 

I've been rewatching the simpsons every season from 1 on w/ my current lover... we are on season 20 so i guess we've been fucking for a while

i forget when we started doing that, some time last year when i was all enamored with him and i now don't give a fuck... bitter no.... settling maybe.... indifference 110%

a lot of me (sex drugs rock and roll heart love instincts part) thinks i should move on

but the rest of me (logical rational objective mind) knows it would be a waste of time and that i'm somewhat in decline, mentally on fire [long slr diatribe i went into there]

part of me thinks i should just be single and alone for a while because other people are parasites.  whatever anyone gets out of my company or presence i'll never know [aside from the bbc] so i guess people just put up with me and at least I know it and don't have "i'm awesome" blinders on (ala donald trump)

I JUST FINISHED READING TOO MUCH AND NEVER ENOUGH and it was... oh my god... so good.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Coxenormous said:


> I’m having a hay day. I got me a Virtual Riot Shield


ACAB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> @Captain.Heroin watch this shit.... IsIs Is CoMiNg FoR yOu @PrincessDiz & her fuck buddy @DeadManWalkin'


ISIS IS COMING FOR YOU
THE ISLAMIC STATE OF IRAQ AND SYRIA MARKS THE BEGINNING OF THE REVERSE CRUSADES


----------



## jhjhsdi

TALLLLLY
BAAAAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ACAB


all cocks are beautiful?


----------



## Coxenormous

And that’s how you kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m going to write a book one day on my techniques


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> And that’s how you kill 2 birds with one stone


there can't be much money to be made in bird stoning

but i'll show you how to jerk off 2 cocks with 1 hand and make twice the $$ in the same time window


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I’m going to write a book one day on my techniques


i'm sure it would sell but I am going to save my $ until @jose ribas da silva  writes his tell all

i want to read all the sex stories


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> all cocks are beautiful?



All cunts are beautiful

Lol. Even as a straight male i know that's a lie 

BURST RUGBY BALL
KICKED OVER TRIFLE
PUNCHED LASAGNE 
BEEF CURTAINS
BADLY PACKED DÖNER
come to mind


----------



## BK38

Every day the Abyss deepens and we stray further from the light.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> it is a very relevant feeling in my life
> 
> I've been rewatching the simpsons every season from 1 on w/ my current lover... we are on season 20 so i guess we've been fucking for a while
> 
> i forget when we started doing that, some time last year when i was all enamored with him and i now don't give a fuck... bitter no.... settling maybe.... indifference 110%
> 
> a lot of me (sex drugs rock and roll heart love instincts part) thinks i should move on
> 
> but the rest of me (logical rational objective mind) knows it would be a waste of time and that i'm somewhat in decline, mentally on fire [long slr diatribe i went into there]
> 
> part of me thinks i should just be single and alone for a while because other people are parasites.  whatever anyone gets out of my company or presence i'll never know [aside from the bbc] so i guess people just put up with me and at least I know it and don't have "i'm awesome" blinders on (ala donald trump)
> 
> I JUST FINISHED READING TOO MUCH AND NEVER ENOUGH and it was... oh my god... so good.


You have fucked up your ability to be in monogamous relationships with your promiscuity! 
There's studies which show that after 20 partners you're a lost cause. Not suitable for settling down start a family kind of stuff anymore.
Well, they actually study women but i think it's true for you too. 
Pair-bonding, hormones and psychological stuff. Google it. I have sent you one study at least.
The way you speak about how you see other people in your company is a weird view. I have it sometimes too, but both people can benefit from a relationship.
It's narcissism. 
Symbiotic stuff can be very possible. I know people i can give stuff, since i'll get it back. Having a relationship like that is better than counting everything up and i'll catch up quick if it begins to be one sided.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You have fucked up your ability to be in monogamous relationships with your promiscuity!
> There's studies which show that after 20 partners you're a lost cause. Not suitable for settling down start a family kind of stuff anymore.
> Well, they actually study women but i think it's true for you too.
> Pair-bonding, hormones and psychological stuff. Google it. I have sent you one study at least.
> The way you speak about how you see other people in your company is a weird view. I have it sometimes too, but both people can benefit from a relationship.
> It's narcissism.
> Symbiotic stuff can be very possible. I know people i can give stuff, since i'll get it back. Having a relationship like that is better than counting everything up and i'll catch up quick if it begins to be one sided.


I'm just going to sit this one out.. @Captain.Heroin , they give you any shit TAG team ok


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Every day the Abyss deepens and we stray further from the light.


I came back n it was on page 538 and I was very disappointes after reading thru til around 545 it was mainly pretty normal conversations and music videos.

I mean not even ANY talk of fucking animals or dead bodies, being terrorists, or raping Justin beiber.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I'm just going to sit this one out.. @Captain.Heroin , they give you any shit TAG team ok


So you're CH's little bitch now?
He loves tight ass, since he has been ruining every partners butt muscles. 
I heard about CH's ex-lover who is in hospital, since he will shit his pants few hours instantly after eating. 
This forum was named after his anus. 


jhjhsdi said:


> I came back n it was on page 538 and I was very disappointes after reading thru til around 545 it was mainly pretty normal conversations and music videos.
> 
> I mean not even ANY talk of fucking animals or dead bodies, being terrorists, or raping Justin beiber.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You have fucked up your ability to be in monogamous relationships with your promiscuity!
> There's studies which show that after 20 partners you're a lost cause. Not suitable for settling down start a family kind of stuff anymore.
> Well, they actually study women but i think it's true for you too.
> Pair-bonding, hormones and psychological stuff. Google it. I have sent you one study at least.
> The way you speak about how you see other people in your company is a weird view. I have it sometimes too, but both people can benefit from a relationship.
> It's narcissism.
> Symbiotic stuff can be very possible. I know people i can give stuff, since i'll get it back. Having a relationship like that is better than counting everything up and i'll catch up quick if it begins to be one sided.


I can buy that a little bit.  I'm still not looking for others/having sex with others right now. 

I have spent a lot of my adult years in long term relationships, they just never end well.  The guy I like doesn't seem to want to be in one with me even though he makes it seem like that's what it is at times.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@DeadManWalkin'

"after 20 partners you're a lost cause. Not suitable for settling down start a family kind of stuff anymore."

YESSSS!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I mean not even ANY talk of fucking animals or dead bodies, being terrorists, or raping Justin beiber.


I have something you might enjoy


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> So you're CH's little bitch now?


This is not the Coxenormous you are looking for


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> He loves tight ass, since he has been ruining every partners butt muscles.


I'm going to plead the 5th Amendment because I am constitutionally protected against self incrimination.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have something you might enjoy


Is it a dead and raped Justin beiber who's ass is stuffed with 170 dead raped rabbits, strapped with loads of remote control c4 being thrown at the white house out of a helicopter by methed up terrorists shouting ALLAHU ACKBAR?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Is it a dead and raped Justin beiber who's ass is stuffed with 170 dead raped rabbits, strapped with loads of remote control c4 being thrown at the white house out of a helicopter by methed up terrorists shouting ALLAHU ACKBAR?


if you do enough K it might seem that way


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Is it a dead and raped Justin beiber who's ass is stuffed with 170 dead raped rabbits, strapped with loads of remote control c4 being thrown at the white house out of a helicopter by methed up terrorists shouting ALLAHU ACKBAR?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

jhjhsdi said:


> I came back n it was on page 538 and I was very disappointes after reading thru til around 545 it was mainly pretty normal conversations and music videos.
> 
> I mean not even ANY talk of fucking animals or dead bodies, being terrorists, or raping Justin beiber.






found it!!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm going to plead the 5th Amendment because I am constitutionally protected against self incrimination.


Okay CH! What's this? I got pictures of him. I got video. You're still gonna plead 5th? I'm a good guy, you can talk to me. 
I know you're just a misunderstood guy with a bick dick, even bigger heart and it was just an accident. You think you admitting you did this makes you sound like a monster, but it's not true. You can set the story straight. 
We can get you plea-deal if you wish. Just admit it. It will be better, you will feel better. I know you've been carrying this weight for a long time.
You're a good dude. I can see it in you. 
Stuff like this happens all the time, you're not expection. Don't get scared about public stigma or stuff like that.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Okay CH! What's this? I got pictures of him. I got video. You're still gonna plead 5th? I'm a good guy, you can talk to me.
> I know you're just a misunderstood guy with a bick dick, even bigger heart and it was just an accident. You think you admitting you did this makes you sound like a monster, but it's not true. You can set the story straight.
> We can get you plea-deal if you wish. Just admit it. It will be better, you will feel better. I know you've been carrying this weight for a long time.
> You're a good dude. I can see it in you.
> Stuff like this happens all the time, you're not expection. Don't get scared about public stigma or stuff like that.


Don't fall for his sneaky tricks @Captain.Heroin ... Swiper no Swiping! Swiper no Swiping!


----------



## jhjhsdi

Ok I didn't watch that the first 2 times it was posted but now I have lol I fuckin love bizarre RIP


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jhjhsdi

Pretty weird that I said about raping JB and that had literally been posted not long before I am truly eating my words 

OK so 33% faith has been restored


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Okay CH! What's this? I got pictures of him. I got video. You're still gonna plead 5th? I'm a good guy, you can talk to me.
> I know you're just a misunderstood guy with a bick dick, even bigger heart and it was just an accident. You think you admitting you did this makes you sound like a monster, but it's not true. You can set the story straight.
> We can get you plea-deal if you wish. Just admit it. It will be better, you will feel better. I know you've been carrying this weight for a long time.
> You're a good dude. I can see it in you.
> Stuff like this happens all the time, you're not expection. Don't get scared about public stigma or stuff like that.


very true

i would like to think i'm misunderstood but i think most people are just on a different playing field

i have not met many who keep up with me


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

jhjhsdi said:


> Pretty weird that I said about raping JB and that had literally been posted not long before I am truly eating my words
> 
> OK so 33% faith has been restored


I don't think anyone watched the video I'm surprised biber didn't try n sue bizarre for rapping about raping justin biber and killing him


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> Pretty weird that I said about raping JB and that had literally been posted not long before I am truly eating my words
> 
> OK so 33% faith has been restored



If you look, there's a lot in the Abyss that instills hope. I talk about staying hydrated with my patented WATER-ON-THE-GO gelatinous orbs for rectal administration, skull fucking corpses I've found from the labor camps and gulags of the former USSR and CH gives a lot of excellent relationship advice.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> If you look, there's a lot in the Abyss that instills hope. I talk about staying hydrated with my patented WATER-ON-THE-GO gelatinous orbs for rectal administration, skull fucking corpses I've found from the labor camps and gulags of the former USSR and CH gives a lot of excellent relationship advice.


I almost joined the MC did 4 years of the MCJROTC, but didn't wanna leave my family... Yeah ik ik


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> very true
> 
> i would like to think i'm misunderstood but i think most people are just on a different playing field
> 
> i have not met many who keep up with me


Okay, it's 12 years jail for your now. That's a fucking confession. You really think i had any empathy for a horny animal like you? 
Your boner would go through a brick wall if it knew there was virgin anus on the another side. 
You're disgusting.
Throw him to the jail! 

Okay, so people have been telling me i'm a lot like Hitler.
I'm misunderstood artist too. I have great plans. I'm drug addict.

And now the honest part - I have only few special people in my life. It's hard to find and i don't even bother sharing too much since i'm pessimistic in the sense i'll find more. 
Usually i just throw in something really provocative or hardcore stuff and that segregates the people that enjoy stuff like that and can understand and the people i wont bother with. 
It's a good way. Like a test. 
I can understand you somehow.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Okay, it's 12 years jail for your now. That's a fucking confession. You really think i had any empathy for a horny animal like you?
> Your boner would go through a brick wall if it knew there was virgin anus on the another side.
> You're disgusting.
> Throw him to the jail!
> 
> Okay, so people have been telling me i'm a lot like Hitler.
> I'm misunderstood artist too. I have great plans. I'm drug addict.
> 
> And now the honest part - I have only few special people in my life. It's hard to find and i don't even bother sharing too much since i'm pessimistic in the sense i'll find more.
> Usually i just throw in something really provocative or hardcore stuff and that segregates the people that enjoy stuff like that and can understand and the people i wont bother with.
> It's a good way. Like a test.
> I can understand you somehow.


Hitler did Meth, do you do meth? No, so you’re not like Hitler.. goodbye 

FOR MOTHER RUSSIA


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Hitler did Meth, do you do meth? No, so you’re not like Hitler.. goodbye
> 
> FOR MOTHER RUSSIA


Hitler did a lot of different drug, learn history.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hitler did a lot of different drug, learn history.


Yeah don't forget that daily dose of meth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> If you look, there's a lot in the Abyss that instills hope. I talk about staying hydrated with my patented WATER-ON-THE-GO gelatinous orbs for rectal administration, skull fucking corpses I've found from the labor camps and gulags of the former USSR and CH gives a lot of excellent relationship advice.


also we have

JOSE sex advice [how to orally satisfy a partner male or female, and dating older women with benefits]


----------



## Coxenormous

In his bestselling book, “Der Totale Rausch” (The Total Rush)—recently published in English as “Blitzed”—Ohler found that many in the Nazi regime used drugs regularly, from the soldiers of the Wehrmacht (German armed forces) all the way up to Hitler himself. The use of methamphetamine, better known as crystal meth, was particularly prevalent: A pill form of the drug, Pervitin, was distributed by the millions to Wehrmacht troops before the successful invasion of France in 1940.


----------



## BK38

You guys ever feel like fear is holding you back? Like a mental block or fear of failure is fucking with you? Like you're holding yourself back somehow? I wanna be a better BK and I know I can. I'm not doing terribly, but I could be doing a lot better. I feel like I need a solid lsd or mushie trip. I generally do a good one, just by myself every 2-3 years and it has really helped me - kind of like a reset button. Been a bit down on myself. I could probably get a buddy to send me some truffles from Amsterdam, but I don't seem to achieve the same level of introspection with them.. I want some proper mushies and to just go hiking in the forest by myself. The last time I did that, it literally felt like I could breathe again after. Anyone else feel the same way/use psychs that way?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> The use of methamphetamine, better known as crystal meth, was particularly prevalent: A pill form of the drug, Pervitin, was distributed by the millions to Wehrmacht troops


Learn my History, but yet you just got schooled


----------



## Captain.Heroin

trump is talking about the china virus again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You guys ever feel like fear is holding you back? Like a mental block or fear of failure is fucking with you? Like you're holding yourself back somehow? I wanna be a better BK and I know I can. I'm not doing terribly, but I could be doing a lot better. I feel like I need a solid lsd or mushie trip. I generally do a good one, just by myself every 2-3 years and it has really helped me - kind of like a reset button. Been a bit down on myself. I could probably get a buddy to send me some truffles from Amsterdam, but I don't seem to achieve the same level of introspection with them.. I want some proper mushies and to just go hiking in the forest by myself. The last time I did that, it literally felt like I could breathe again after. Anyone else feel the same way/use psychs that way?


*i must destroy all my fears*


----------



## Coxenormous

Hey @Captain.Heroin Why did Hitler commit suicide?....... He couldn't afford the Gas bill


----------



## Coxenormous

Hitler never said Gas the Jews, He was asking for A Glass of Juice


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Coxenormous

Hmm-200% seems legit #November


----------



## Fire&Water

BK38 said:


> You guys ever feel like fear is holding you back? Like a mental block or fear of failure is fucking with you? Like you're holding yourself back somehow? I wanna be a better BK and I know I can. I'm not doing terribly, but I could be doing a lot better. I feel like I need a solid lsd or mushie trip. I generally do a good one, just by myself every 2-3 years and it has really helped me - kind of like a reset button. Been a bit down on myself. I could probably get a buddy to send me some truffles from Amsterdam, but I don't seem to achieve the same level of introspection with them.. I want some proper mushies and to just go hiking in the forest by myself. The last time I did that, it literally felt like I could breathe again after. Anyone else feel the same way/use psychs that way?


Speak again
o captain obvious


----------



## Coxenormous

Scorpio never seems to fail me


----------



## BK38

Fire&Water said:


> Speak again
> o captain obvious



You're a bit of a prick and probably have no option but to trip alone you insufferable negative bastard. How's that?


----------



## jhjhsdi

What's that smackhead doing crouched next to that shit car lulz


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> You're a bit of a prick and probably have no option but to trip alone you insufferable negative bastard. How's that?


BK are you really a woman? Can i see your pictures?


----------



## Hylight

No. I Win.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> You guys ever feel like fear is holding you back? Like a mental block or fear of failure is fucking with you? Like you're holding yourself back somehow? I wanna be a better BK and I know I can. I'm not doing terribly, but I could be doing a lot better. I feel like I need a solid lsd or mushie trip. I generally do a good one, just by myself every 2-3 years and it has really helped me - kind of like a reset button. Been a bit down on myself. I could probably get a buddy to send me some truffles from Amsterdam, but I don't seem to achieve the same level of introspection with them.. I want some proper mushies and to just go hiking in the forest by myself. The last time I did that, it literally felt like I could breathe again after. Anyone else feel the same way/use psychs that way?


We got some amazing mushies here. Come visit me and I’ll take you on the best trip of your life


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> BK are you really a woman? Can i see your pictures?



Check out the nudie thread  (I'm the lady with the hairy Italian cock)


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> BK are you really a woman? Can i see your pictures?


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> We got some amazing mushies here. Come visit me and I’ll take you on the best trip of your life


Yeah a trip down the rabbit hole


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> We got some amazing mushies here. Come visit me and I’ll take you on the best trip of your life



That would be a lot of fun I bet. Do you go picking? I did that in Australia with a local and we made tea; it was total madness and I tripped my ass off. People around me looked like these weird amorphous blob animal things made of beams of shifting light. Was intense. I remember so clearly looking at the sky and it sort of shifting in these crazy fractal forms and thinking it was the most beautiful thing I ever saw.


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


>


nice explosion gif


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


chill out. just the interwebs


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> That would be a lot of fun I bet. Do you go picking? I did that in Australia with a local and we made tea; it was total madness and I tripped my ass off. People around me looked like these weird amorphous blob animal things made of beams of shifting light. Was intense. I remember so clearly looking at the sky and it sort of shifting in these crazy fractal forms and thinking it was the most beautiful thing I ever saw.


Yeah there’s loads of places by the sea actually that has good harvests of mushies! You’d love it!


----------



## Coxenormous

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Yeah there’s loads of places by the sea actually that has good harvests of mushies! You’d love it!


You guys got that shit too? We got lot of psilocybin mushrooms here. I collected them first time when i was 14 or 15. 
Well, we Europeans at least know something about nature. Think about these US people who haven't seen a real forest. I know of a dude who came here and went to forest and he asked "Who plants these trees." That's how fucked in the head many Americans who live in urban areas are.


BK38 said:


> Check out the nudie thread  (I'm the lady with the hairy Italian cock)


Nah, i don't look at anything pornographical. It's degenerate. But you can send me some PM's if you wish. 
But about porn.
I actually was once tweaking so hard we filmed some real hardcore stuff with my woman.
Fucking vein popped in my dick during that session it had a black part in it i called fucking ambulance and asked them if i will lose my dick they said it's ok i asked can i keep going they said if it doesn't hurt.
Hardcore shit.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


>


----------



## Hylight

PrincessDiz said:


> Yeah there’s loads of places by the sea actually that has good harvests of mushies! You’d love it!


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Fire&Water

BK38 said:


> You're a bit of a prick and probably have no option but to trip alone you insufferable negative bastard. How's that?


Im so hurt by that mr groundhog day


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## BK38

Fire&Water said:


> Im so hurt by that mr groundhog day



K


----------



## Hylight

cortisone


----------



## Coxenormous

Welp I'm off to the Weed guys house to get some Bud


----------



## Fire&Water

Coxenormous said:


> Welp I'm off to the Witch & I may never never come back


fixed


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

Fire&Water said:


> fixed


I am the Witch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> @Captain.Heroin


lol

i can relate to those feelings


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> Every day the Abyss deepens and we stray further from the light.



I came


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Your boner would go through a brick wall if it knew there was virgin anus on the another side.



Virgin Anus
Virginia, US


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I came


that's hot

btw I have not cum for like... 2 days now... going to wait a while, it'll probably be like a cumsplosion


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's hot
> 
> btw I have not cum for like... 2 days now... going to wait a while, it'll probably be like a cumsplosion


I don't like you pushing this degeneracy over here. 
You're a sinful man. Gods wrath will be forced upon you. 
God will give you erectile dysfunction as a punishment.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I don't like you pushing this degeneracy over here.
> You're a sinful man. Gods wrath will be forced upon you.
> God will give you erectile dysfunction as a punishment.


yeah a woman scientist

so terrible

place is in the kitchen amirite

[GIGGLESNORTS LOUDLY]

I promise I'm having no sex right now and trimmed down on partners from... more than one to one... and i'm doing what i can

which probably is stupid because the person i'm with is a total thot


----------



## w01fg4ng

_daily_


----------



## jhjhsdi

What's with loads of people/celebs on insta and social media recently saying that covid actually has a 99%+ survival rate but any doctor who says different has been silenced, mocked and even had their private website removed by squarespace?
I don't trust any of it tbh
Tin foil hats at the ready peeps


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah a woman scientist
> 
> so terrible
> 
> place is in the kitchen amirite


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah a woman scientist
> 
> so terrible
> 
> place is in the kitchen amirite
> 
> [GIGGLESNORTS LOUDLY]
> 
> I promise I'm having no sex right now and trimmed down on partners from... more than one to one... and i'm doing what i can
> 
> which probably is stupid because the person i'm with is a total thot


I wouldn't associate with people like that. You know they're trouble and once you develop some feelings you know they'll hurt you.
If they have any power your feelings they don't give single fuck. 
I knew a chick who came to my house. Soon i realized he was cheating on his man. She spoke shit like "Oh, i fucked another guy when my boyfriend was sleeping next to us." 
I knew instantly she is trouble. 
I didn't even fuck her, told her to fuck off and she got really thirsty. She got exctacy and benzos, called me and asked me to come out. Told her naah. 
Soon her boyfriend started messaging me and asking stuff. Really fucking sad. Really fucking sad. 
Well, she has been messaging me recently asking me to fuck but i told the thot to back the fuck off i'm engaged. She knows it but doesn't respect it. Fucking disgusting.
She is used up rag. I want to work for a woman, if she's easy i'll just fuck and that's it, no relationship. Don't try to turn a fucking streetwhore to a wife.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> What's with loads of people/celebs on insta and social media recently saying that covid actually has a 99%+ survival rate but any doctor who says different has been silenced, mocked and even had their private website removed by squarespace?
> I don't trust any of it tbh
> Tin foil hats at the ready peeps


Well, there was this one doctor from CA USA in YouTube and he said Covid-19 has around 96.4% survival rate around people getting hospitalized, so the real number of people dying is even lower and he got his videos deleted they were reuploaded all the time and they were deleted. They even banned his channel.


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, there was this one doctor from CA USA in YouTube and he said Covid-19 has around 96.4% survival rate around people getting hospitalized, so the real number of people dying is even lower and he got his videos deleted they were reuploaded all the time and they were deleted. They even banned his channel.


Recently? As in within the past few weeks? Or before all these so called steroid 'cures' and potential vaccines appeared?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Recently? As in within the past few weeks? Or before all these so called steroid 'cures' and potential vaccines appeared?


Before the cures appeared. 
But many people have been silenced in youtube and FB if they've been pushing the wrong kind of agenda about covid-19


----------



## w01fg4ng

We don't silence tards here.  Y'all are welcome.







						Muppet - How retarded are the locals near you being about the fucking coronavirus?
					

Srsly.  The shops are out of toilet paper, canned food, baby wipes, nappies, cleaning products and srsly it's not even a thing here yet.  West Australians are pathetic!  At least stock up on alcohol, methamphetamine and tide pods!




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Coxenormous

Man i'm higher than giraffe titties.. The good bud!


----------



## SexyChickLisa




----------



## Coxenormous

SexyChickLisa said:


>


That's my girl!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SexyChickLisa said:


>



_There's a nudie thread._


----------



## Coxenormous

Revolution has begun @SexyChickLisa


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm trying to teach her how the ropes work.... It's a foreign layout for her lol


----------



## SexyChickLisa

Coxenormous said:


> That's my girl!


Indeed i am baby





madness00 said:


> _There's a nudie thread._
> [/QUOTE
> Ouuuuuu is there?? My boyfriend will mouth fuck ya for talking to me that way butttt you right. A dead thread.


----------



## SexyChickLisa

SexyChickLisa said:


> Indeed i am baby


Opppsss yeah this if foreign as hell & maybe i wasnt suppose to be rude?


----------



## Coxenormous

SexyChickLisa said:


> Opppsss yeah this if foreign as hell & maybe i wasnt suppose to be rude?


Not yet babe... Not yet... Haters will come & go on this site


----------



## SexyChickLisa

Coxenormous said:


> Not yet babe... Not yet... Haters will come & go on this site


Oppsss im sorry then I apologize very much soo..


----------



## Coxenormous

The ultimate Troll getting Your Girlfriend to join Bluelight... We'll see what happens from here. I feel like i'm a body guard or some shit.


----------



## Coxenormous

She knows quite a bit about drugs tho @SexyChickLisa


----------



## SexyChickLisa

Coxenormous said:


> The ultimate Troll getting Your Girlfriend to join Bluelight... We'll see what happens from here. I feel like i'm a body guard or some shit.


Baby you better be my bodyguard! Youre here to protect me, but wheres this one bitch we was talking about earlier??  She gone?


----------



## Coxenormous

SexyChickLisa said:


> Oppsss im sorry then I apologize very much soo..


Do you still have that Acid you said you were going to give me?


----------



## jhjhsdi

SexyChickLisa said:


> maybe i wasnt suppose to be rude?


You can be as rude as you like in this thread


----------



## Coxenormous

SexyChickLisa said:


> Baby you better be my bodyguard! Youre here to protect me, but wheres this one bitch we was talking about earlier??  She gone?


I don't know & I don't care.. I swear it seemed like she was following me around threads lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Don't use this place for this personal chatting it's obnoxious.


----------



## SexyChickLisa

Coxenormous said:


> I don't know & I don't care.. I swear it seemed like she was following me around threads lol


Well im here if she comes back


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> You can be as rude as you like in this thread


She's going to find out harsh reality of this site... We all had to lol


----------



## SexyChickLisa

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Don't use this place for this personal chatting it's obnoxious.


Im new and also , didnt know there was rules?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Only reason anybody would do it is to draw attention to themselves. They want some outsider to look at their conversations and have certain reaction. They fantasize about how cool they'll look. 
But it's all in your heaad.


----------



## Coxenormous

SexyChickLisa said:


> Well im here if she comes back


You don't gotta babysit this thread there are hundreds I'll show you some in a sec


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Only reason anybody would do it is to draw attention to themselves. They want some outsider to look at their conversations and have certain reaction. They fantasize about how cool they'll look.
> But it's all in your heaad.


Well yeah that's because i'm beyond cool.. I'm badass! No I brought her here to learn not to make myself look good, If anything it's rather embarrising. It's like raising a todler


----------



## Jabberwocky

SexyChickLisa said:


> Im new and also , didnt know there was rules?


Well, you still don't want to be completely fucking sub-human level retarded. Chatting stuff like "Oh you got this acid you were supposed to give me?" would be just acting like a degenerate tweaker. I have advocated for gas chambers many time in the past and i'll do it in the future if needed.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Don't use this place for this personal chatting it's obnoxious.


She doesn't know that... Chill I got this


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, you still don't want to be completely fucking sub-human level retarded. Chatting stuff like "Oh you got this acid you were supposed to give me?" would be just acting like a degenerate tweaker. I have advocated for gas chambers many time in the past and i'll do it in the future if needed.


Like you know where I live... Like you know any info about either of us. So does it matter. I tried being nice, but that doesn't seem to crack in that skull of yours so...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Well yeah that's because i'm beyond cool.. I'm badass! No I brought her here to learn not to make myself look good, If anything it's rather embarrising. It's like raising a todler


Well, hopefully she doesn't take her way of acting from you- 
I just realized this is a great chance to show Cox's girl how retarded his man is and maybe she will actually become honorable member of the community. 
No reason to hate her yet, just because she's Cox's girl. Cox is speaking bullshit all the time here, so he probably has bullshitted this girl to believe all kinds of stuff.
Welcome @SexyChickLisa! I wish you'll have a blast here. 
Real men don't bitch about their problems to women.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, you still don't want to be completely fucking sub-human level retarded. Chatting stuff like "Oh you got this acid you were supposed to give me?" would be just acting like a degenerate tweaker. I have advocated for gas chambers many time in the past and i'll do it in the future if needed.


Sorry read that wrong


----------



## Coxenormous

@SexyChickLisa This is one of the mfs that calls me a retard when I put him in his place multiple times smh, now you're trying to make yourself look cool


----------



## BK38

So... You got your gf, to join BL, to defend your honor... In the abyss (a place where you can say pretty much whatever). Christ man...


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, hopefully she doesn't take her way of acting from you-
> I just realized this is a great chance to show Cox's girl how retarded his man is and maybe she will actually become honorable member of the community.
> No reason to hate her yet, just because she's Cox's girl. Cox is speaking bullshit all the time here, so he probably has bullshitted this girl to believe all kinds of stuff.
> Welcome @SexyChickLisa! I wish you'll have a blast here.
> Real men don't bitch about their problems to women.


Aye I don't fucking lie you moron nor bullshit anyone. Grow tf up homie. We all act like clowns in here get over it


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> @SexyChickLisa This is one of the mfs that calls me a retard when I put him in his place multiple times smh, now you're trying to make yourself look cool


You put me in my place? You put yourself so down with your posts that i didn't have a need to post anything to put you down anymore. 
No, i'm just being a nice honorable member of community welcoming all the newbies.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Real men don't bitch about their problems to women.


A real man learns to shut their fucking mouth & doesn't make up bullshit scenarios to impress her. Dude I already won her over with my good fucking looks and charm so cry me a river, build a bridge, and cross on over it... Move on with your life thanks


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh Cox, Does your girl know about the thread you made about you cheating multiple times? Bragging about it and stuff?


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You put me in my place? You put yourself so down with your posts that i didn't have a need to post anything to put you down anymore.
> No, i'm just being a nice honorable member of community welcoming all the newbies.


Yeah so what. I already showed her the chats... You're preaching to the quire


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Oh Cox, Does your girl know about the thread you made about you cheating multiple times? Bragging about it and stuff?


Find that made up thread and let me know...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Find that made up thread and let me know...


Knowing your behavior - you probably deleted it already. 
You were bragging how you get so much women with your good looks and how your a genious with your coverup stories.


----------



## Coxenormous

I actually saved this girl from harassment thank you, that's why we started dating.... You don't know my personal life. I was a hero to her, someone tried to make false accusations against her, and I literally saved her


----------



## Fire&Water

It was done 4 years ago
everybody couldnt care less now even more


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Knowing your behavior - you probably deleted it already.
> You were bragging how you get so much women with your good looks and how your a genious with your coverup stories.


I said I get the attention from a lot of women not that I date a lot of girls, damn get your story strait


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I actually saved this girl from harassment thank you, that's why we started dating.... You don't know my personal life. I was a hero to her, someone tried to make false accusations against her, and I literally saved her


You probably got manipulated hard. 
Let me give you alternative explanation of events. 
Woman does shit. Doesn't want to take responsibility. Goes to a man who she sees is insecure enough to believe stuff like this so they can be the hero, it wont even matter is the store real or not it's him being the hero which matters. 
Guy does dumb shit to get woman out of trouble. 
Woman gives him the "reward" which is the relationship you're now right now.


----------



## SexyChickLisa

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Knowing your behavior - you probably deleted it already.
> You were bragging how you get so much women with your good looks and how your a genious with your coverup stories.


Hmmmm.. I dont believe he is like that at all... Not being rude but he seems not like that at all.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You probably got manipulated hard.
> Let me give you alternative explanation of events.
> Woman does shit. Doesn't want to take responsibility. Goes to a man who she sees is insecure enough to believe stuff like this so they can be the hero, it wont even matter is the store real or not it's him being the hero which matters.
> Guy does dumb shit to get woman out of trouble.
> Woman gives him the "reward" which is the relationship you're now right now.


SHE SAW IT ALREADY! I showed her a lot of my activity on here, she's the only person i've shared it with dude, Just stop trying to a hero cause you're not even she thinks you're being a sore fucking loser


----------



## Coxenormous

Dude you may have a vocabulary of a highly intelligent person but you're retarded as fuck at the same time.


----------



## Coxenormous

You're good at wording shit... It simply just doesn't add up or make sense


----------



## SexyChickLisa

SexyChickLisa said:


> Hmmmm.. I dont believe he is like that at all... Not being rude but he seems not like that at all.


This girl waa trying to ruin my life and get my kid taken for no reason because although im an addict and on a drug website lol i dont do anything other then what im proscribed and i smoke weed. But he literally saved me from her..  Hes so smart and nice I dont think hed try to hurt me or anything at all.. Unless maybe i gave him a reason


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> You're good at wording shit... It simply just doesn't add up or make sense


Thank you for this compliment. I find it very odd, since it's actually pretty hard for me to form sentences in English. My rhetoric is art in my native language, but in English not so much.
But us fucking around doesn't equate my intelligence. It's just trash talk. Your stuff doesn't make any sense too. 





SexyChickLisa said:


> This girl waa trying to ruin my life and get my kid taken for no reason because although im an addict and on a drug website lol i dont do anything other then what im proscribed and i smoke weed. But he literally saved me from her..  Hes so smart and nice I dont think hed try to hurt me or anything at all.. Unless maybe i gave him a reason


Okay, so smoking weed is completely okay even if you have kids? You sure CPS will believe that?


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Thank you for this compliment. I find it very odd, since it's actually pretty hard for me to form sentences in English. My rhetoric is art in my native language, but in English not so much.
> But us fucking around doesn't equate my intelligence. It's just trash talk. Your stuff doesn't make any sense too.
> Okay, so smoking weed is completely okay even if you have kids? You sure CPS will believe that?


No she was doing what I do at the time :/


----------



## mal3volent

what does she have that I don't cox ?


----------



## Coxenormous

I still felt bad she was about to lose her son because of tis obsessed chick


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> what does she have that I don't cox ?


Mal you know I love you! Lol but what you got to see so did she hue hue


----------



## mal3volent

Lol those filters fucked up my eye so bad


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> what does she have that I don't cox ?


Kids for some man to pay for.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Kids for some man to pay for.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> No she was doing what I do at the time :/


Okay, i'll be serious since you answered my question with honesty. 
I don't want to use it against her, since it's personal and you shared this.
So, do you think your woman smoking meth affects her ability to care for her child? Do you think it's safe enviorement or that anyone who uses meth should be let near the kid?


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Okay, i'll be serious since you answered my question with honesty.
> I don't want to use it against her, since it's personal and you shared this.
> So, do you think your woman smoking meth affects her ability to care for her child? Do you think it's safe enviorement or that anyone who uses meth should be let near the kid?


She's not doing it anymore..... I'd hope & thus she told me. She hasn't lied to me... I think...


----------



## Coxenormous

She knows I do it. Trust me all the videos I posted on here she got to see too


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' I may have acted like a monkey on here a few times, but I was always honest and never fibbed. That's not what I do.. Well actually that'd be a lie if I told you that cause every human tells a lie even if they don't realize it sometimes


----------



## Coxenormous

Infact I was brutally honest sometimes sharing private content that is edgy, but I only did it to prove myself honest


----------



## jhjhsdi

This is getting kinda boring now. Didn't you 2 have your own thread dedicated to your bickering? 

Bring back the beiber rape jokes and general shitposting imo


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> This is getting kinda boring now. Didn't you 2 have your own thread dedicated to your bickering?
> 
> Bring back the beiber rape jokes and general shitposting imo


No that was my buddy ol' pal @ghostandthedarknes he was his wager lol


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## jhjhsdi

Can't someone make a vs thread for cox and dmw lol


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Can't someone make a vs thread for cox and dmw lol


Why not you? I mean as in me vs you


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> Why not you? I mean as in me vs you


I don't argue on the internet son


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> I don't argue on the internet son


----------



## jhjhsdi

Arguing on the internet is like running in the special Olympics @Coxenormous

Even if you win, you're still retarded.


----------



## Coxenormous

No one can handle the Beast once unleashed


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Arguing on the internet is like running in the special Olympics @Coxenormous
> 
> Even if you win, you're still retarded.


Everyone in this Mf is retarded from what i've seen. It's like watching a cheech and chong movie for the first time


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

I have it on good authority that Cox collects the semen mops from gay bath houses, wrings them out into a bucket and then slides the sloppy loads down his gullet while moaning and making angsty videos every now and again.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I have it on good authority that Cox collects the semen mops from gay bath houses, wrings them out into a bucket and then slides the sloppy loads down his gullet while moaning and making angsty videos every now and again.


Are you going to be the Gal that let's me throw their tatas in a frying pan and let me fry them like a sunny side up egg?


----------



## Coxenormous

That's good eatin right there... Protein and Calcium


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, you’ll get that on a drug harm reduction/recovery forum!
> 
> Don’t feel bad about being retarded, feel welcome. You are exactly where you need to be.
> 
> —Wizard


Well when I said everyone in this mf is retarded I was including myself  there's always going to be someone smarter than the smartest person, It's just how shit works


----------



## Coxenormous

I think highly of myself in certain aspects but when it comes to wisdom everyones mind is Unique and Knowledge is unlimted source like an all you can eat buffet and your brain is a giant hard drive storing all this information


----------



## Coxenormous

I majored Psychology in high school it was my favorite subject and an easy Science credit for me


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Does that mean that I’m smarter than you? You are the same age as my son, he’s not retarded either. I’m on your side!
> 
> —Wizard


Of coarse you are man. Age tends to add more wisdom and experience you know that just as well as I do lol, but long story short the older you are the more experiences you have gained and learned. I'm only 24 I got a long way to go


----------



## Coxenormous

That's why there is a saying "Respect your Elders" that's exactly why that's even a saying


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My son is 23, seen here with the rest of my kids, that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Rock on! Beautiful & happy looking family. Keep it running that way you're a good man & I def respect you. That's why you were my first pic in the Who's Coxenormous's Father on bluelight thread lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Coxenormous said:


> "Respect your Elders"


Ha! Only if they give it. Most are wiser and prey upon the unsuspecting/gullible.


----------



## BK38

Cox is a goddamn walking semen sponge. He's a congealed mess of man glaze masquerading as a human being. Feel free to PM him, he might let you spit in his asshole!


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Cox is a goddamn walking semen sponge. He's a congealed mess of man glaze masquerading as a human being. Feel free to PM him, he might let you spit in his asshole!


And here we have a rare spotting of what seems to be a hater! Whoa!


----------



## BK38

K, I've done my abyss duty for today, time for some Zs. Keep on keeping on people. Cox, keep on taking your namesake for stale burrito meat!


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> K, I've done my abyss duty for today, time for some Zs. Keep on keeping on people. Cox, keep on taking your namesake for stale burrito meat!


Goodnight don't let the bed bugs bite... Oh and don't forget to check under your bed for the boogey man. That MF stole about tree fiddy from me last week


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Que?


It was a broken link, had to find a alternative


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Cox is a goddamn walking semen sponge. He's a congealed mess of man glaze masquerading as a human being. Feel free to PM him, he might let you spit in his asshole!


It doesn't matter what he lets or what he doesn't. It's not under his control. 
When i decide it's time for spit to anus, it's time for spit to anus. It doesn't matter what Cox wants.


----------



## w01fg4ng

_Come, I bought some new mops...
Go away you stupid, dumb old sponge mop...
I don't believe it...now the floor looks beautiful..._


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cox, what about the 2 screenshots put next to each other named Sexy and other SEXY?


----------



## Coxenormous

He's right don't spoil my ass worry about yourself. I'll survive


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cox, what about the 2 screenshots put next to each other named Sexy and other SEXY?


Yeah, one is my Ex forgot to change her name


----------



## Coxenormous

I name all the girls I start to like Sexy on facebook... I had 2 dates setup the day I shared that but me and my current wasn't officially together yet soo... Yeah Awkward...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I name all the girls I start to like Sexy on facebook... I had 2 dates setup the day I shared that but me and my current wasn't officially together yet soo... Yeah Awkward...


What's official doesn't matter.
You still might have done something that might have hurt your current girl.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What's official doesn't matter.
> You still might have done something that might have hurt your current girl.


Uhm, I'm talking to her right now as we speak


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You still might have done something that might have hurt your current girl.


_daily_


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have never found something which i find as attacking personally


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## w01fg4ng

I'll see both of your starter kits with a push button starter kit


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Embrace the Darkness


----------



## Jabberwocky

Been in south Florida for a week now and this is already relevant


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Only reason anybody would do it is to draw attention to themselves. They want some outsider to look at their conversations and have certain reaction. They fantasize about how cool they'll look.
> But it's all in your heaad.








sometimes when Dead Man Walkin' posts, I get a really big smile on my face knowing someone's feathers just got ruffled by his alpha posting style


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, you still don't want to be completely fucking sub-human level retarded. Chatting stuff like "Oh you got this acid you were supposed to give me?" would be just acting like a degenerate tweaker. I have advocated for gas chambers many time in the past and i'll do it in the future if needed.


*wet*

You're like ten black metal bands worth of hatred and vitriol rolled into one person... that's so awesome

never stop being who you are ☑



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Real men don't bitch about their problems to women.


Oh man I woke up feeling bad about my health and running out of THC....

this is like better than jerking off.  "Let the hate flow THROUGH you" is an understatement.  

If this was an IRL conversation I would pay to see it in a play


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> So... You got your gf, to join BL, to defend your honor... In the abyss (a place where you can say pretty much whatever). Christ man...


He brought fish instead of pork to a sausage party... so I'm going to give him props IIRC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Oh Cox, Does your girl know about the thread you made about you cheating multiple times? Bragging about it and stuff?


Everyone, please excuse me while I start jerking off to the Jerry Springer drama

in before cox throws his 4 oz plastic cup of water in DMW's face


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> quire


*choir


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> *choir


I didn't mention a Choir. I think I mis typed Quite


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> I didn't mention a Choir. I think I mis typed Quite


Oh yeah church choir duh


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was once looking for hookers on this website and there was this dude selling himself he had no arms and legs he said he had lost them in some eastern country because of infection.
If he was a woman i would do 100% pull that. Think about it. Just taking her in the air with your hands and fucking it. You could just do anal, since they can't resist. Or just roll her around, since he can't do anything. Wrap her to a carpet and kidnap. 
CH what do you think about this? Would you fuck a man without arms or legs? And this is legit shit. 
I once also found some amputee porn in deep web. It was really fucking great.
I have good story.
I was in a house tweaking. The owner was sleeping and i went to surf deep web all night. When he woke up he asked what i'm doing and i told him i had been watching child porn all night.
He got very upset, became very quiet and went to balcony. Soon i figured out he had called these 2 big dudes to come throw me out, since he took me seriously. 
They threw me out. Lol, the dude must have got therapy after dat. 
True story.


----------



## Jabberwocky

And i legit was looking some child grooming guide when the dude woke up.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Quit arguing with yourself. It makes this wizard confused!
> 
> Luv u man
> 
> —Wizard


My brain is weird


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> My brain is weird


No. The word you're looking for is damaged.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Quit arguing with yourself. It makes this wizard confused!
> 
> Luv u man
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Jabberwocky

I had gerbil when i was a kid i killed it by suffociating it. 
True story.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No. The word you're looking for is damaged.


There is no such thing as Brain damage goof ball. There is however trauma


----------



## Coxenormous

The brain is the 2nd strongest muscle in the body 1st is your heart because it's the only muscle that is constantly pumping... The brain however controls everything you do... It uses mental energy. I thought you'd know this Mr. I think I know Everything


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' Please explain to me what brain damage is... I'm listening


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> For a crackhead, that dudes teeth are white as fuck (Born and raised in Jacksonville, FL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Passing by on my way back home. Will toot 3 times for you wizard! Haha I love it down here. Just so fucking hot!!


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' 
*There's no such thing as being right or left-brained - here are 10 misconceoptions about the human brain we always get wrong*
1. There are 'left brain' and 'right brain' people

Read more at:
https://www.businessinsider.in/slid...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> There is no such thing as Brain damage goof ball. There is however trauma


Trauma? From what?
You know no real trauma, so you get traumatized by this all petty ass shit. Stop this.
Last time we had talk about this you spoke about how you watched some video on BestGore.com and it was too much and now you can't sleep.





Coxenormous said:


> The brain is the 2nd strongest muscle in the body 1st is your heart because it's the only muscle that is constantly pumping... The brain however controls everything you do... It uses mental energy. I thought you'd know this Mr. I think I know Everything


Yeah, and your brain has clearly been damaged since you have almost no control over what you do. Looks like car is going forward but nobody is driving. Dead eyes and meth pipe on mouth.
I got more Zyklon-B for you since the last stash wasn't enough. I will spice the dick you eat with it.
You're like cockroach, you keep coming back from the sewers you live in. Stay there you little maggot.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I was once looking for hookers on this website and there was this dude selling himself he had no arms and legs he said he had lost them in some eastern country because of infection.
> If he was a woman i would do 100% pull that. Think about it. Just taking her in the air with your hands and fucking it. You could just do anal, since they can't resist. Or just roll her around, since he can't do anything. Wrap her to a carpet and kidnap.
> CH what do you think about this? Would you fuck a man without arms or legs? And this is legit shit.
> I once also found some amputee porn in deep web. It was really fucking great.
> I have good story.
> I was in a house tweaking. The owner was sleeping and i went to surf deep web all night. When he woke up he asked what i'm doing and i told him i had been watching child porn all night.
> He got very upset, became very quiet and went to balcony. Soon i figured out he had called these 2 big dudes to come throw me out, since he took me seriously.
> They threw me out. Lol, the dude must have got therapy after dat.
> True story.


You just implied sexual assault was fine, but in the last sentence blast someone for child porn. While I agree. I’d think about what you typed as “can’t resist” is rape. Plain and simple


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, the correct terminology is addled. @Coxenormous’s brain is addled. Pretty fucking common on a drug discussion board.
> 
> I love your Cox. I have really pretty daughters ‘bout ur age. Try it! See what happens?
> 
> —Wizard


Could be because ADHD I dunno lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Better yet, the Captn needs to jerk off to Wendy Williams.


You’d be better off jerking it to those aliens from attack of the martians


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Trauma? From what?
> You know no real trauma, so you get traumatized by this all petty ass shit. Stop this.
> Last time we had talk about this you spoke about how you watched some video on BestGore.com and it was too much and now you can't sleep.
> Yeah, and your brain has clearly been damaged since you have almost no control over what you do. Looks like car is going forward but nobody is driving. Dead eyes and meth pipe on mouth.
> I got more Zyklon-B for you since the last stash wasn't enough. I will spice the dick you eat with it.
> You're like cockroach, you keep coming back from the sewers you live in. Stay there you little maggot.


Ok now i'm really "addled"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


>



this image gives me the will to keep living for now, even when running out of thc

tyvm w01f


----------



## Jabberwocky

FuneralFather said:


> You just implied sexual assault was fine, but in the last sentence blast someone for child porn. While I agree. I’d think about what you typed as “can’t resist” is rape. Plain and simple


And who are you to tell me it isn't?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s a wet heat in FL. It’s fucking hell, beforehand and definitely now.
> 
> *question?*
> 
> Do the Floridians still feel the gators meth?
> 
> just curious?
> 
> —Wizard


No idea been here a week. Scored a fake vape cart and been sick ever since.  Never seen so many reptiles in my life so my guess would be yes. I shoulda been down here during the pill mill era. Or better yet. Cocaine era.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> And who are you to tell me it isn't?


I mean who are you to judge someone else.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kids bop karen is life

every time i see this one I lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Fuck me! No! You're wrong unless someone took a knife and jammed it in my Skull or a took a bullet to the dome and survived then that would be real brain damage smart ass.... You can't magically develop brain damage... It's called hyper brain activity which is ADHD Attention Deficit "Hyper" Disorder. Repeat after me @DeadManWalkin' can you say hyper? H Y P E R (Hipe-er)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Fuck me! No! You're wrong unless someone took a knife and jammed it in my Skull or a took a bullet to the dome and survived then that would be real brain damage smart ass.... You can't magically develop brain damage... It's called hyper brain activity which is ADHD Attention Deficit "Hyper" Disorder. Repeat after me @DeadManWalkin' can you say hyper? H Y P E R (Hipe-er)


I wouldn’t really worry about arguing with someone who has to force their dick in things.  Lol


----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> I wouldn’t really worry about arguing with someone who has to force their dick in things.  Lol


Yeah I agree, Like I said he uses good vocabulary, he just doesn't make since


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Fuck me! No! You're wrong unless someone took a knife and jammed it in my Skull or a took a bullet to the dome and survived then that would be real brain damage smart ass.... You can't magically develop brain damage... It's called hyper brain activity which is ADHD Attention Deficit "Hyper" Disorder. Repeat after me @DeadManWalkin' can you say hyper? H Y P E R (Hipe-er)


You smoking meth isn't imaginary.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You smoking meth isn't imaginary.


Dude you've been up just as long as I have... something is fishy here
am I on to something here?


----------



## Jabberwocky

FuneralFather said:


> I wouldn’t really worry about arguing with someone who has to force their dick in things.  Lol


I never said i force my dick in things. Neither do i have to force it. I said i would like to tho. But it's just a power fantasy of mine. 
I have a great woman i'm engaged and i have no need to force her to anything.
She does more than i ask for.


----------



## Coxenormous

Let's all kneel and take a moment of silence for "Meth" because that's the only thing you seem to bash me with


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah I agree, Like I said he uses good vocabulary, he just doesn't make since


Sense*. I’m just being a prick tonight I’ll be normal in the morning.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> This gives me a great idea
> 
> I should save a lot of random numbers to restaurants and local businesses...
> 
> "Thicc Ass"
> "Glory hole slut"
> "sugar daddy"
> "Bottom bear"
> 
> he'll lose it
> 
> and then i'll tell him to call one
> 
> best troll ever


I name mine manly names like chuck, or Chris.


----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> Sense*. I’m just being a prick tonight I’ll be normal in the morning.


You're fine.. I thought to myself if I used the right word lol, but then dickhead responded and my ADHD kicked in and I spaced it


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I never said i force my dick in things. Neither do i have to force it. I said i would like to tho. But it's just a power fantasy of mine.
> I have a great woman i'm engaged and i have no need to force her to anything.
> She does more than i ask for.


Really I’m just being a prick tonight splitting hairs as I’m a weak of oxy and pissed I got ripped on shit carts. I just like to be the one to start shit and then sign off for a few days. I personally don’t care what you do as long as it’s not a child. Hahaha


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Calm down man. Take an adderall. It’s all good. People like you sometimes. I like u, your cute as fuck, but your dick, meh.
> 
> —Wizard


I shall take an adderall, i'm going to be up for hours now.. Yay! :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> You're fine.. I thought to myself if I used the right word lol, but then dickhead responded and my ADHD kicked in and I spaced it


I wish I had that energy.  I’m up at 2 am for no reason as I have no high to blame.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


>


When your on your way to hell but the doctor brings you back.


----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> I wish I had that energy.  I’m up at 2 am for no reason as I have no high to blame.


I love night time, No one is out late and I get the roads all to myself. No idiot drivers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If you have h8 in your heart, LET IT OUT!
> 
> —The Wizard


for real, hate will eat you alive

like a drug addiction

you gotta use it responsibly and learn when it's using you and when to walk away


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' watch this, you might actually learn something...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I love night time, No one is out late and I get the roads all to myself. No idiot drivers


Yeah I’m thinking about doing the same when I head back up north but I got this abnormal paranoia that they check every car heading north 95. But I have nothing but cbd flower so I don’t know why I’m even twisted about it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Better yet, the Captn needs to jerk off to Wendy Williams.


10/10 would bang

she's got the right curves


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I didn't mention a Choir. I think I mis typed Quite


your context was "Preaching to the _____"


----------



## Jabberwocky

How her legs swelling like she got diabetes. 





Captain.Heroin said:


> 10/10 would bang
> 
> she's got the right curves


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I was once looking for hookers on this website and there was this dude selling himself he had no arms and legs he said he had lost them in some eastern country because of infection.
> If he was a woman i would do 100% pull that. Think about it. Just taking her in the air with your hands and fucking it. You could just do anal, since they can't resist. Or just roll her around, since he can't do anything. Wrap her to a carpet and kidnap.
> CH what do you think about this? Would you fuck a man without arms or legs? And this is legit shit.
> I once also found some amputee porn in deep web. It was really fucking great.
> I have good story.
> I was in a house tweaking. The owner was sleeping and i went to surf deep web all night. When he woke up he asked what i'm doing and i told him i had been watching child porn all night.
> He got very upset, became very quiet and went to balcony. Soon i figured out he had called these 2 big dudes to come throw me out, since he took me seriously.
> They threw me out. Lol, the dude must have got therapy after dat.
> True story.


MikeOekiM was into amputees right

he would have legit hit it if it was a chick too


----------



## Jabberwocky

You praising my vocabulary shows just how inferior you are compared to me.
English isn't even my mother tongue. 
A real üntermensch. 
Jag talar fyra oliga sprak.
Sä et vittu ymmärrä yhtään mitään, kun oot muutenkin saastanen ali-ihminen. 
Well, this is great.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> your context was "Preaching to the _____"


I’ll take a C pat.

we’ve got 1 c!


----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> Yeah I’m thinking about doing the same when I head back up north but I got this abnormal paranoia that they check every car heading north 95. But I have nothing but cbd flower so I don’t know why I’m even twisted about it


Oh... You can buy fake propane tanks to store weed in lol believe it or not.. They exist


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You praising my vocabulary shows just how inferior you are compared to me.
> English isn't even my mother tongue.
> A real üntermensch.
> Jag talar fyra oliga sprak.
> Sä et vittu ymmärrä yhtään mitään, kun oot muutenkin saastanen ali-ihminen.
> Well, this is great.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> inferior


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was thinking about just removing my PlayStation hard drive.. but now they fucking know! So that’s fucked thanks. Haha 


Coxenormous said:


> Oh... You can buy fake propane tanks to store weed in lol believe it or not.. They exist


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You praising my vocabulary shows just how inferior you are compared to me.
> English isn't even my mother tongue.
> A real üntermensch.
> Jag talar fyra oliga sprak.
> Sä et vittu ymmärrä yhtään mitään, kun oot muutenkin saastanen ali-ihminen.
> Well, this is great.


Pfft Machen Sie eine Wanderung, sagen Sie mir, was Sie sehen


----------



## Coxenormous

Let's test your IQ @DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Pfft Machen Sie eine Wanderung, sagen Sie mir, was Sie sehen


Here you can see what google translated text looks like, because he forgot to take the capital letters away.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lmao y’all a fucking trip


----------



## Coxenormous

FuneralFather said:


> I was thinking about just removing my PlayStation hard drive.. but now they fucking know! So that’s fucked thanks. Haha


I'm not trying to be funny but there is one ancient method....


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Here you can see what google translated text looks like, because he forgot to take the capital letters away.


No dude i'm German, Fuck translate and it's inaccurate translations


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> CH what do you think about this? Would you fuck a man without arms or legs?


OH MAN it's STORY TIME WITH CAPTAIN HEROINE [everyone's favorite not yet overdosed neighborhood junkie] - I once realized I was on the edge about to fall into the abyss because I was about to get drunk and shoot ketamine and black out in public (VERY CLASSY, I KNOW!) and I looked around and I was *alone*.  The only other people were not my demographic and I remember thinking, anyone else more junkie and not dead yet = agoraphobic loser probably tweaking on meth.  I have broken free of everything that I once ever loved and now seek out death (dissociation, disconnection, sedation) in a spiritual way.  And anyone I've ever known or in my community that was _more like this, _more willing to explore death, and was more outgoing, would have already overdosed and died.  *I also realized this comparing myself *to a group of users of aforementioned drug and I was the one who would go the hardest on it (via injection) and didn't get a lot out of occasional bumps as the other cats would.  *I am on the edge of the abyss, my toes being sucked into the asphalt grave, the black hole singularity that will swallow us all up alive... this is the border between life and death... and I chose death... do not pity me as this is what I long for, I give up...*

you got me thinking about sexier times, thank you man

so one time, CAPATAIN.HEROINE [yes that was a prelude to the story]... ONE TIME in the great extant reality I love to escape so much, I was in public where people like to show off their naked bodies and what not and there was an amputee (one leg below or above knee iirc, I was REAL fucked up on mdma, ketamine, and/or mushrooms, I tended to trip a lot to deal with my suicidal ideation/grief at this point in my life)

and he is using crutches obviously [because probably not yet fitted or could afford his prosthetic i believe?] needed to get through so i hold the door, everyone is my brother/sister in these deep nirvana blissful psychedelic states.  

He wasn't unattractive and I wouldn't have been adversed to it *in that state, though I normally would *@DeadManWalkin' and I Want to tell you and everyone else why

Normally when I see an amputee sober, or a car crash (even if i'm not in any of the cars) or a falling avatar in a video game or are falling in real life... the mirror touch synesthesia effect overtakes me and I begin to lose focus in a sober state and it is unsettling.  

For some reason on ketamine you are excelling at this type of sensation but also it doesn't disturb you so I didn't "feel" any physical sensation upon seeing his body as I otherwise would (in a sober state it triggers horror/empathy - I know what severe pain from a physical injury is like, etc...) he was by himself and quite frankly I would have buddied up with him (the rest of him looked decent IMO, I don't remember seeing his wang - I was really fucked up and if I'm that fucked up I'm not checking dicks out unless they're too big not to notice which is rare) 

So in conclusion, yes, yes I would.  But More than one amputation might be... too much for me.  I'm not sure.  This guy was hot though.  Decent body.  There's a lot you could do with a guy like that for fun.  *shrugs*

But does it appeal to me - no especially if I'm sober I get the mirror touch synesthesia aversion sensations.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> No dude i'm German, Fuck translate and it's inaccurate translations


Ahh! I like To Put random Capital letters Here And there Too!
Look at you. You have zero German features. 
You're some mutt mix of Europeans, but you ain't no German.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I was once looking for hookers on this website and there was this dude selling himself he had no arms and legs he said he had lost them in some eastern country because of infection.
> If he was a woman i would do 100% pull that. Think about it. Just taking her in the air with your hands and fucking it. You could just do anal, since they can't resist. Or just roll her around, since he can't do anything. Wrap her to a carpet and kidnap.
> CH what do you think about this? Would you fuck a man without arms or legs? And this is legit shit.
> I once also found some amputee porn in deep web. It was really fucking great.
> I have good story.
> I was in a house tweaking. The owner was sleeping and i went to surf deep web all night. When he woke up he asked what i'm doing and i told him i had been watching child porn all night.
> He got very upset, became very quiet and went to balcony. Soon i figured out he had called these 2 big dudes to come throw me out, since he took me seriously.
> They threw me out. Lol, the dude must have got therapy after dat.
> True story.


wait what

you were just watching amputee porn

and instead you said child porn?  like as a joke right?


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm surprised you could detect the language oh wait you must have used translate you hypocrite


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> And i legit was looking some child grooming guide when the dude woke up.


the stuff i've read that makes me want to puke (FAUSTY talking about sex with dogs, yes, not like two dogs but him and a dog, rot in hell fausty)  i'll still read it... but i sincerely hope that wasn't your focus or whatever

then again I know what one is attracted to is entirely out of your control... i'm only into people my age or older... i need them to look like an adult honestly


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ahh! I like To Put random Capital letters Here And there Too!
> Look at you. You have zero German features.
> You're some mutt mix of Europeans, but you ain't no German.


Ok you just topped the cherry on the ice cream.. Since when did the language German have a physical appearance


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> [everyone's favorite not yet overdosed neighborhood junkie]


I legit laughed at this and i'm a very angry man.


----------



## Coxenormous

You keep denying the truth and i've been keeping count


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Ok you just topped the cherry on the ice cream.. Since when did the language German have a physical appearance


Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. German is eloquent language.


----------



## Coxenormous

You know My Oma which is my grandma... We've always called her Oma? I wonder why?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> You know My Oma which is my grandma... We've always called her Oma? I wonder why?


Because you have speech disorder.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Because you have speech disorder.


Noo once again you're wrong. I'm not talking i'm typing *Poker face*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> George Floyd was no sweetheart. He held a gun to a pregnant woman’s belly, while his buddies robbed her house. This was a random woman’s house, and he rightfully went to prison for that action.
> 
> That does not excuse the murdering action of the Minneapolis police officers.
> 
> *mic drop*
> 
> —Wizard


Link?

I never thought all lives mattered, that is lifelover hypocrisy bullshit and it stems from a very juvenile attempt to want to be liked by everyone to minimize hostility/conflict in the world. 

I tend to think life does not matter at all (absurdism/nihilism) and the #1 problem with every moron who says "all lives matter" and such things about life mattering i.e. blm... that really gets to me... is that ... so why does it matter?

Not black people but me, why does MY life matter, let's start there? 

It doesn't and no one has ever made a convincing cohesive argument that has swayed my beliefs.  MOL philosophy is very deep and has been debated thoroughly over what might be millenia and not just many, many centuries.

If people had to justify why they think all lives / black lives mattered, they'd be at war over their differing opinions and it would be hard to have a unified belief/message.  "because they are black" would be circular logic (it's the thing most people might say that seems justifiable in our PC culture).  It wouldn't convince a logical thinker.

Why does life matter?  Can anyone tell me that?  What's so important about life?  How is the life of SARS-CoV-2 important?  What about flesh eating bacteria?  What about cancer cells?


----------



## Coxenormous

Damn dude are you ever going to blow my mind with anything factual and not garbage nonsense


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Noo once again you're wrong. I'm not talking i'm typing *Poker face*


But you were speaking about calling which can be intrepeted to both talking and writing.
You need to be more specific. Well, the damage is clearly in much broader area than just speech.
Maybe your entire ability to create rhetoric and understand it is damaged.


----------



## Coxenormous

speech
/spēCH/
Learn to pronounce

_noun_


1.
the expression of or the ability to express thoughts and feelings by articulate sounds.
"he was born deaf and without the power of speech"

Similar:
speaking


talking


verbal communication

verbal expression

articulation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I had gerbil when i was a kid i killed it by suffociating it.
> True story.


this makes me really sad

i really like animals and this made me a sad panda 

i appreciate your honesty though, I would ask you why you did it but I'm legit afraid to


----------



## Coxenormous

I dunno bout' you bro but I don't see fingers or typing in that... Well shit I type with my toes anyways


----------



## Jabberwocky

Let's put some Zyklon-B to CH's dick and see if it works rectally better than the way i have been dealing with you till this day.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I dunno bout' you bro but I don't see fingers or typing in that... Well shit I type with my toes anyways


No, you type with your small speed dick. It's so small it's actually accurate. 





Captain.Heroin said:


> this makes me really sad
> 
> i really like animals and this made me a sad panda
> 
> i appreciate your honesty though, I would ask you why you did it but I'm legit afraid to


Well, i wanted to see what happens. I had this little plastic box and i put it over the animal and i think it had heart attack or suffocated there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fml i make 1 good thought out post, maybe another, and yall spam a few pages and i'm never going to catch up because i fell asleep for a few hours

keep up the good work, i'll be working hard to catch up

i would make coffee, but no thc and that's a recipe for disaster so I'm going to try to pass out as soon as I possibly can and fall asleep dreaming about my killing reflection


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No, you type with your small speed dick.


that's even better!


----------



## Coxenormous

You're brain is soo addled that you don't pick up on the fact i'm trolling you hardcore


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Learn the German language heard here:
> 
> the magic words,
> 
> „Simsalbim bambasala dusaladim“
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> You're brain is soo addled that you don't pick up on the fact i'm trolling you hardcore


No, you have embarrassed yourself so hard that you're now acting like you have been trolling. It's fake and to be honest, it's kind of gay too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


>


Please, don't call me nigga. I take great offense in stuff like this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sä et vittu ymmärrä yhtään mitään, kun oot muutenkin saastanen ali-ihminen.



A+ 10/10

Olen hyvin pakkomielle kuolemasta ja mielestäni se on selkeä kaikissa teoksissani. Ihanteeni ja filosofiani heijastavat sitä, että "meillä on jatkuvasti puutteita"; me kuolemme ja olemme uudestisyntyneitä joka hetki. Kuolema tulee hetkessä, hetkessä, jonka vain usko tietää. Kuolema on hetki, hetki on kuolema. Jokainen hengitys kuolee ja seuraavana hengityksenä olemme uudestisyntyneet. Jokainen orgasmi kuolemme, ja siten olemme uudestisyntyneet. Jokainen uni on kuin kuolema, ja heräämisen on uudestisyntynyt. Tunnen olevani aina prosessissa, elämän ja kuoleman välillä. En tunne ajan kulumista. Menneisyyttä ei ole olemassa; Se on mielestäni vain melun kaiku. Tulevaisuus tuhoutuu, koska elän tällä hetkellä enkä koskaan näe tulevaisuutta edessäni. Elämäni tila on kuin energian refleksi. Ruumi, joka putoaa energian voimaan. Mitä tulee reinkarnaatioon, niin kyllä, uskon siihen, tunnen toisinaan aikaisemman elämäni kaikuja. Olen kiinnostunut patologisesta ja äärimmäisyydestä, koska mielestäni äärimmäisen kokemuksen kautta kaikki voivat koskettaa syvyyttä itse. Murhaa pidetään kaikkein vastenmielisimmänä tekona, mutta se on osa luontoa, ja luonto tekee tasapainon hyvän ja pahan välillä päivällä ja yöllä. Jos siellä on valoa, täytyy olla pimeyttä. Jos syntyy, täytyy olla kuolema. Sarjatappajat ovat vain yksi monista pahan ilmenemismuodoista. Kyse on nykyajastamme, ja mielestäni se on mielenkiintoinen ilmiö. Sisään
Useimmiten sarjamurhaajat osoittavat suhtautuvansa sukupuoli-kuolemaan liittyviin fantasioihin, ja juuri tästä vaarallisesta seoksen ja kuoleman sekoituksesta tulee pakkomielle, tappaja. Tapa tyydyttääkseen pakkomielle. Ymmärrän nämä kaverit. Ja en ole häpeä puhua siitä. Minä itse näen kuoleman kauniina naisena. Eikö se ole vetovoima, jonka halu esine tuhoaa? Ne, jotka näkevät kauneuden kuolemana, ovat nähneet tappavan heijastuksen peilistä. Minulla ei ole suosikki sarjamurhaajaa tai murhaajaa. Nämä olennot ovat vain surullisia todistuksia ihmisen tilasta.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> I’ll take a C pat.
> 
> we’ve got 1 c!


funeralfather is the best


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No, you have embarrassed yourself so hard that you're now acting like you have been trolling. It's fake and to be honest, it's kind of gay too.


I'm not at all ashamed dude  idk who you think you are but that wanna be psychic mojo isn't working out for you. You can't read my emotions. Here let me get a brochure


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Please, don't call me nigga. I take great offense in stuff like this.


Fine I shall call you a Nagger


----------



## Coxenormous

*nagger*

Add to List... Thesaurus  Share It

Definitions ofnagger
1
*nsomeone who annoys people by constantly finding fault*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fucking agreed! I have an impressive collection of demons that I have captured! Hard fought, but essential if I choose to unleash them.
> 
> No Shit,
> 
> —Wizard
> 
> PS. I got freddy.


honestly my inner demon is like a pikachu






it's too cute for me to say no to

that's why i probably let it keep using heroin for as long as it wanted


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not trying to be funny but there is one ancient method....


And I thought I was on some Escobar shit. Lmao.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Let's put some Zyklon-B to CH's dick and see if it works rectally better than the way i have been dealing with you till this day.


i think my dick already has some zyklon b on it iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> funeralfather is the best


No U ARE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, i wanted to see what happens. I had this little plastic box and i put it over the animal and i think it had heart attack or suffocated there.


how old were you?  last question i promise


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> A+ 10/10
> 
> Olen hyvin pakkomielle kuolemasta ja mielestäni se on selkeä kaikissa teoksissani. Ihanteeni ja filosofiani heijastavat sitä, että "meillä on jatkuvasti puutteita"; me kuolemme ja olemme uudestisyntyneitä joka hetki. Kuolema tulee hetkessä, hetkessä, jonka vain usko tietää. Kuolema on hetki, hetki on kuolema. Jokainen hengitys kuolee ja seuraavana hengityksenä olemme uudestisyntyneet. Jokainen orgasmi kuolemme, ja siten olemme uudestisyntyneet. Jokainen uni on kuin kuolema, ja heräämisen on uudestisyntynyt. Tunnen olevani aina prosessissa, elämän ja kuoleman välillä. En tunne ajan kulumista. Menneisyyttä ei ole olemassa; Se on mielestäni vain melun kaiku. Tulevaisuus tuhoutuu, koska elän tällä hetkellä enkä koskaan näe tulevaisuutta edessäni. Elämäni tila on kuin energian refleksi. Ruumi, joka putoaa energian voimaan. Mitä tulee reinkarnaatioon, niin kyllä, uskon siihen, tunnen toisinaan aikaisemman elämäni kaikuja. Olen kiinnostunut patologisesta ja äärimmäisyydestä, koska mielestäni äärimmäisen kokemuksen kautta kaikki voivat koskettaa syvyyttä itse. Murhaa pidetään kaikkein vastenmielisimmänä tekona, mutta se on osa luontoa, ja luonto tekee tasapainon hyvän ja pahan välillä päivällä ja yöllä. Jos siellä on valoa, täytyy olla pimeyttä. Jos syntyy, täytyy olla kuolema. Sarjatappajat ovat vain yksi monista pahan ilmenemismuodoista. Kyse on nykyajastamme, ja mielestäni se on mielenkiintoinen ilmiö. Sisään
> Useimmiten sarjamurhaajat osoittavat suhtautuvansa sukupuoli-kuolemaan liittyviin fantasioihin, ja juuri tästä vaarallisesta seoksen ja kuoleman sekoituksesta tulee pakkomielle, tappaja. Tapa tyydyttääkseen pakkomielle. Ymmärrän nämä kaverit. Ja en ole häpeä puhua siitä. Minä itse näen kuoleman kauniina naisena. Eikö se ole vetovoima, jonka halu esine tuhoaa? Ne, jotka näkevät kauneuden kuolemana, ovat nähneet tappavan heijastuksen peilistä. Minulla ei ole suosikki sarjamurhaajaa tai murhaajaa. Nämä olennot ovat vain surullisia todistuksia ihmisen tilasta.


Your relationship with death sounds like very interesting thing.
I completely understand your view about it. Yeah and time is the car which will take you to your destination, which is death. But which one is more important, the journey or the destination? 
I think you're overthinking the part about present, future and past. It's kind of obvious to me at least. But i find some things just fascinating to think about even if i understand them already.
I'm born like spring and will die like fall. Burning string of life. Am i just the ashes? 
I don't have the motivation to write here anything too deep, but i will PM you after i get some sleep.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

ROFLMAO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Your relationship with death sounds like very interesting thing.
> I completely understand your view about it. Yeah and time is the car which will take you to your destination, which is death. But which one is more important, the journey or the destination?
> I think you're overthinking the part about present, future and past. It's kind of obvious to me at least. But i find some things just fascinating to think about even if i understand them already.
> I'm born like spring and will die like fall. Burning string of life. Am i just the ashes?
> I don't have the motivation to write here anything too deep, but i will PM you after i get some sleep.


Honestly it's a Marco Corbelli quote, and I find it very influential and the outlook on death he had was so eloquent - but it is much the way I see it, almost verbatim. 

Sadly he killed himself at age 37.  Probably the same way I'd do it too (hanging).  

I see time as circular/concrete and am a determinist (I believe this is what Corbelli was alluding to with his "past/present" talk) but that did slightly confuse me - he was Italian so his English was grammatically slightly worse than yours is (but still totally understandable because I am really good at English)

The journey is the destination because all of time has already happened (there are certain physicists who would explain why better than I have).  It is a perspective of why we don't have free will "because we never did" or "because we once did" and just happen to be perceiving things after they've happened.  

It takes time to observe and process phenomena, etc. 

"Burning string of life am I just the ashes?" = love it.  I know which song this is from and it's very well put. 

Get some sleep man, sleep is good.  I had like a 4 hour nap and I woke up and now i'm facing night time without thc


----------



## Coxenormous

Hail Satan


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> *nagger*
> 
> Add to List... Thesaurus  Share It
> 
> Definitions ofnagger
> 1
> *nsomeone who annoys people by constantly finding fault*


I will punish you. I'm a fucking cracker, because i have crack in my hand from the black human leather whip i use. 
Your screams will echo in a locked monastery as it swings. Sounds like dying pig.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY NOISE HEROES

#1 masami akita






#2 marco corbelli






legit my #2 noise hero next to Masami Akita


*NSFW*: 










#3 Genesis P-Orridge






sadly, #2 committed suicide at 37 (hanging) and #3 died due to leukemia (lack of funds for treatment which may or may not have worked)


----------



## Xorkoth

Why kids these days always want to post videos of themselves all over the Internet, and selfies?  Is it narcissism or insecurity?  Or is it false narcissism caused by insecurity?  Or is it






?


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I will punish you. I'm a fucking cracker, because i have crack in my hand from the black human leather whip i use.
> Your screams will echo in a locked monastery as it swings. Sounds like dying pig.


----------



## Xorkoth

When I was a boy we stole the Playboy channel with cable boxes at my friend's house.  Then we downloaded naked pictures of girls and of penises inside vaginas, and we had to wait while our 1200 baud modems would download each image line by line.   After a while we were able to download 3 second clips of fucking if we waited a half hour.  And it was amazing god damn it.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I will punish you. I'm a fucking cracker, because i have crack in my hand from the black human leather whip i use.
> Your screams will echo in a locked monastery as it swings. Sounds like dying pig.


Put on your big girl panties on


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Why kids these days always want to post videos of themselves all over the Internet, and selfies?  Is it narcissism or insecurity?  Or is it false narcissism caused by insecurity?  Or is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Increasing disconnect from extant reality/social normative behaviors with others and "what I have"-ism.  

Everyone wants to be a materialist show off in western society.  Even when they have next to nothing.  

*I embrace the abyss*


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Put on your big girl panties on


Nice estrogen body you have.
Have you started your transition yet? Looks like it.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m proud of my family, like father’s do. They are happy that I have devoted the last 9 years to harm reduction and recovery help. I also give my money to this site, and will continue to.
> 
> These are my kids btw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —The Wizard of the Creek


i love seeing you and your fam it is heart warming and reminds me when i was closer to my fam, before my addiction and downward spiral into whatever the fuck I am now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so fucked guys i need more thc... oh god

*cringe*

i can scrape more crap off the counter, because I am thc addict


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nice estrogen body you have.
> Have you started your transition yet? Looks like it.


Oh know he lost his 20/20 vision!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm so fucked guys i need more *thc*... oh god



Titanically hung cock?  You might try the poster above me, but it's kinda like "he who smelt it dealt it", in my experience.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


>


Bro why are you even into that shit? That's not cool... I bet you get off to that don't you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nice estrogen body you have.
> Have you started your transition yet? Looks like it.


oh god

that was a good 1

btw i really want dwe to come back for more than just 2 posts

i need to hear his crazy stories

BL'ers I am very glad to see here:

funeral father ⚱ 
DMW  
wizard of CREEK 
wolf

BL'ers who need to be here, like right now:

dwe 
wafflesock


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Titanically hung cock?  You might try the poster above me, but it's kinda like "he who smelt it dealt it", in my experience.


glad you are here too brother

xork


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> estrogen body


It's actually a little thing called taking care of myself and working out on a frequent bases. You probably have Jelly Rolls out the Waa Hoo!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> It's actually a little thing called taking care of myself and working out on a frequent bases. You probably have Jelly Rolls out the Waa Hoo!


That's how me and my love interest work out too

I stick it in him over and over and we get our cardio going that way


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s racist. Be Woke white man!


hahahaha


----------



## Shady's Fox

wow

type wow

headache

agh

bleeding eyes

agh

@Coxenormous 

you had a 2 night fight with the whole lounge

maybe if you apologise but


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> wow
> 
> type wow
> 
> headache
> 
> agh
> 
> bleeding eyes
> 
> agh
> 
> @Coxenormous
> 
> you had a 2 night fight with the whole lounge
> 
> maybe if you apologise but


oh god it's a good shady post


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> wow
> 
> type wow
> 
> headache
> 
> agh
> 
> bleeding eyes
> 
> agh
> 
> @Coxenormous
> 
> you had a 2 night fight with the whole lounge
> 
> maybe if you apologise but


For what tho?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> It's actually a little thing called taking care of myself and working out on a frequent bases. You probably have Jelly Rolls out the Waa Hoo!





Coxenormous said:


> Trolly Meth smoking video with Three Days Grace


Yeah.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah.


Nice post from when I first started bluelight way to go, how far did you have to back peddle to find that beauty


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' this is you bro


----------



## Coxenormous

Now I can see you are building sort of an Obsession with me @DeadManWalkin' It's kinda weird... Like really weird.... You stalk my post. Find a video from over 2 months ago. Lol I wonder what else you are hiding


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have downloaded every media you posted since you deleted the picture with you planning to cheat on your girl.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I have downloaded every media you posted since you deleted the picture with you planning to cheat on your girl.


Whoa dude, that's strait up obsession signs


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm thinking no one cares about me and i won't be missed if i'm just gone one day

which is pretty awesome i don't want you doggos to be sad without a captain aboard

you have admiral dr. xorkoth leading the coronavirus response effort, wear your mask while we stockpile remdesivir please


----------



## Jabberwocky

@The Wizard of the Creek Don't fall for this dudes fake witchcraft. He is doing it only to get acceptance from you. 
Probably posted even that one to get just one like so he can get his little speed dick back hard on and start typing with it. 
He is a tweaker and only magic in his life is his psychosis from meth use. 
You sir, are a real Wizard and there's a difference. Don't take him seriously as it's clear he's just looking for acceptance.


----------



## Coxenormous

You sound a little crazy there bud... Downloading all my videos. One by one. That's my hypnosis on you.. I never deleted any post that's just you being Delusional and obsessed


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> @The Wizard of the Creek Don't fall for this dudes fake witchcraft. He is doing it only to get acceptance from you.
> Probably posted even that one to get just one like so he can get his little speed dick back hard on and start typing with it.
> He is a tweaker and only magic in his life is his psychosis from meth use.
> You sir, are a real Wizard and there's a difference. Don't take him seriously as it's clear he's just looking for acceptance.


We'll see about that...


----------



## Coxenormous

The thing about hypnosis, is you don't even know it's there until i've had my way with you. Then you're fucked. So enjoy it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You mofos need to kiss and fuck and get over it. Too much sexual tension for mua *s'il vous plaît*
> 
> It’s soooo hot imaging you two kissing and fucking. Wow, I just nutted in yard again.
> 
> Thankx fuckers!
> 
> —Wizard


I was gonna say that very thing like 20 minutes ago

and wizard said it for me

A+ thank you

:D

btw i can appreciate the sexual tension

the last time i hadn't nut ina few days and my love interest (LET'S CALL HIM JAMAL) was playing with my dick i was alreayd losing myself and moaning and closing my eyes and shit

i think imma wait until it's like that for a few more days

i should be good to go by then  rip ch 

? - 2020

died from super AIDS and covid 19


----------



## Coxenormous

*Psychomotor retardation*
There is often a lag of time between the time when a suggestion is given and when the subject in hypnosis carries it out.


----------



## Coxenormous

You don't know me that well, but you are GOING to find out the hard way.. The more you fight it or me I should say then it only gets worse. So it's back down or face the consequences 

*Warning signs that someone is suffering from obsessive love may include the following:*

Low self-esteem/a tendency of needing excessive reassurance.
Obsessively talking about their loved object.
Making repeated calls, texts, and/or faxes to the love object.
Unwanted intensive attention to the love object.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Let’s have fun witchcraft, it works people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —The Wizard of the Creek


He doesn't even see it yet either


----------



## Coxenormous

And black cat... My spirit animal >


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> The thing about hypnosis, is you don't even know it's there until i've had my way with you. Then you're fucked. So enjoy it


this is how i imagine you start every morning before you go brush your teeth







[fingergunblows]
_still got it_

I still do that sometimes too but haven't been digging my body lately.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> You don't know me that well, but you are GOING to find out the hard way.. The more you fight it or me I should say then it only gets worse. So it's back down or face the consequences
> 
> *Warning signs that someone is suffering from obsessive love may include the following:*
> 
> Low self-esteem/a tendency of needing excessive reassurance.
> Obsessively talking about their loved object.
> Making repeated calls, texts, and/or faxes to the love object.
> Unwanted intensive attention to the love object.


*brb cry

I just love Jamal so much

why can't I have him all the time

would raise kids w/ him [i can fucc a girl] *

why won't he just LURVE me


----------



## Coxenormous

@The Wizard of the Creek I got that feeling in my stomach.. You know that feeling of Joy when I spell is successfully working lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> the last time i hadn't nut ina few days and my love interest (LET'S CALL HIM JAMAL) was playing with my dick i was alreayd losing myself and moaning and closing my eyes and shit


Man moaning?
What the fuck is this CH? This wasn't in our agreement! 
Thought about this situation made me literally cut my finger off to distract myself.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> @The Wizard of the Creek I got that feeling in my stomach.. You know that feeling of Joy when I spell is successfully working lol


Only thing working here is your meth.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Only thing working here is your meth.


I've been giving you signs all night man.. It's almost damn near too late for any hope. I advise you just stop man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jamal and i could have it all






_i could really enjoy that life_

instead i had 2 pet projects i wanted to work on

in both scenarios i do absurd amounts of drugs until i finally hang myself and they are compatible and it'll be a few more cool years probably


i just need to find a way to exploit the system


----------



## Coxenormous

You've been focused on me for hours now... Does that ring a bell at all?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not self defeating i am planning a minimalist escape from life instead of planning for a lifelover daily routine of work sex sleep repeat

i don't want any of it, all of the cycle is a torment and i want to return to base zero


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> me familia! His name is pharaoh, and he is treated as such.
> 
> That black cat always crosses my path while I walk under a latter and break a mirror. So so so much fun being a ‘real’ wizard.
> 
> —Wizard


DUDE FUCKIIN SAME I GOT PICS HOLD ON


----------



## Coxenormous

Coxenormous said:


> DUDE FUCKIIN SAME I GOT PICS HOLD ON


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> You've been focused on me for hours now... Does that ring a bell at all?


At least i still can focus i haven't fucked up my ability to do that smoking meth.
It's literally fact that meth destroys your ability to concentrate on anything.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> At least i still can focus i haven't fucked up my ability to do that smoking meth.
> It's literally fact that meth destroys your ability to concentrate on anything.


it's not a good thing man. You're focusing on the wrong energy that's the best I can put it


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> At least i still can focus i haven't fucked up my ability to do that smoking meth.
> It's literally fact that meth destroys your ability to concentrate on anything.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god

i'm so distressed

i'm taking an antihistamine to pass out

fucc you all

@madness00 please teach me ur beastly manly was as I asked in the other thread

i need 2 know


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I think it is fucking hilarious that Wes Craven named that monster after a kid that use to bully him when he was a kid, Freddy Krueger.
> 
> —Wizard


nvr knew that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> it's not a good thing man.


Having ability to focus? Typical tweaker trying to justify the state of sorrow he is in. 
"Oh i didn't even wanna focus on anything it's bad for you"


----------



## Coxenormous

There's a lot of red flags right infront of you but the Hypnosis must be that strong I guess


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve come to the conclusion that you cannot defeat Freddy. The best you can hope for is that he just ignores you.
> 
> Right?
> 
> —Wizard


meth is your friend


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' you’re going to live up to that user name if U don’t back down just a warning


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s a fucking fantastic life you have! I am living the dream as well Captn!
> 
> I luv you friend
> 
> —Wizard


i don't think the dream is working out for me, sleep is hard to come by but i was doing it, now all 3 have fallen apart, the sex will come back, the other two maybe, maybe not and it's just tormenting to me.  i want to know i'll have a good end with this relationship.  i can't know.  the not knowing might help things.  i feel the opposite but what do i know.  i don't.  i know no thing. 

gonna take an antihistamine, pray for mojo i need my body to heal this is insufferable


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wizard of creek

i tried pming you it won't work


----------



## Coxenormous

"Naked and Bare, It is lurking in stealth" > : )


----------



## Captain.Heroin

which is weird cuz i am able to pm others

freaky

prolly i am cursed


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's not self defeating i am planning a minimalist escape from life instead of planning for a lifelover daily routine of work sex sleep repeat
> 
> i don't want any of it, all of the cycle is a torment and i want to return to base zero


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Get Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No meth, but thank you. I am a type editor for my local news rag. I’m up all night farting around, and correcting the journalists grammar.
> 
> Of course, easiest thing in the world.
> 
> https://yarn.co/yarn-clip/56e165a8-bc2b-4c50-8a8a-dbaea92f3d0d
> 
> —Wizard


editing literature is really easy for me, i need to switch majors, get an english degree and get a job doing that


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

wizard has my dream job
my dream butt is not with me right now
bezos has my dream money
at least i have a big dick?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

If this just aint the most beautiful song ever Im downs


----------



## schizopath

Hehehe, I found a dirty doc in the near town.


----------



## schizopath

Crybaby is Peeps best mixtape. Fight me.


----------



## schizopath

Rotten teeth like Gargamel
Cast a spell, you keep on tryin' to yell


----------



## Coxenormous

Anyone still here? lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Anyone still here? lol


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


ohhh Night Lovell me likey lol


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


>


Go and break it down for a nigga
Go and break it down just a little, have love for a nigga
But they steady playin' games with a nigga
Steady throwin' names for a nigga
One time for you niggas
And I'm goin' with my stash
Tryna make it last
Thoughts overflow like they did in the past
And with me they still tryna ask
Fuck you wanna know 'bout me?
Fuck a nigga bitch off a 40 oz
Shit I keep it low-key
Many people sayin' that they know it
Like there's plenty of that shit I ain't see


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## Coxenormous

"You don't know me well, I belong in hell... All the shit I did i'm a trouble kid"


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> "You don't know me well, I belong in hell... All the shit I did i'm a trouble kid"


Why they like me so, bitch you talk too much
I move in the snow, tell me what's the rush? (_Yeah_)
You don't know me well, I belong in hell
All the shit I did, I'm a trouble kid (_Yeah_)
You can't break my code, you can't break my code
You can't break my code, you can't break my code, yeah
You can't break my code, you can't break my code
You can't break my code, you can't break my code, yeah


----------



## Coxenormous

That was my jam about a year ago lol swear


----------



## schizopath

You need some suicideboys in your life


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> You need some suicideboys in your life


----------



## Coxenormous

You heard Schoolboy Q before


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

I feel like you might like this


----------



## Coxenormous

Go ahead and call me a coward and say I'm not strong
Because I'm not like you
Go ahead and call me crazy cause I live in a maze
Tell me how about you?
I think I live in my head, sometimes I think that I'm dead
I hide behind my youth
No, I been losing my mind and I'm a little behind
Step inside my shoes
Cause I've never been happy with myself
And I don't need no one feeling bad for me
Trying to offer me pity and throw jabs at me
Wanna give me advice and then laugh at me
Behind closed doors
Just close the door, let me be by myself
Just me and myself
I'm tired of living, I cry, I hear it's easy to die
I wanna see for myself
And I know that sounds crazy to everyone else
But I'm depressed as fuck
Stressed as fuck
Ain't no medicine that could cure what's the test as drugs
I mean, I need extra love
And that ain't even enough
'Said that ain't even enough
And where the fuck is God? (God, god)
Damn, maybe I ain't believing enough
And today we gonna see if he's real
And if he is, I guess I'm probably going to hell
Look, I ain't wanna die like this
I ain't picture my life like this
They don't know what it's like like this
Pretending I'm happy so I can smile like this
And laugh like you
Sometimes I wonder if I ever act like you
Could I finally fit in and maybe relax like woo
Or would you feel lost without me?
Cause honestly, I think the world is better off without me
And my mind's spinning, this is the line finish
Truth is, I don't care how they feel about my feelings
I made up my mind, I'm going out like Robin Williams
I guess I'm not the Ordinary People of John Legend
And I've been suicidal since the day I was nine, shit
Okay, the day I was nine
I've been tired of being bullied, cuz, stay out the fire
Grandma told me I should take it one day at a time
And damn it, look at me now, fuck
Fuck, pens runnin' out
Shit, fu- *sigh*
*Scrapping paper*
Look, just know it's a new day
But if you reading this
Then it's probably too late! *gunshot*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Coxenormous said:


> You heard Schoolboy Q before


Saw this dude at a festival a few years back. People threw shoes at him. He started talking some shit and a pair of shoes flew up on stage. Then a barrage of shoes followed.

It was confusing.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Was asleep for 11 pages and wow just wow. 

I'll be in court in 25 hours. 
If you don't hear from me for a few months just know I'm in prison. If I manage to get my hands on a mobile in there even briefly - I'll be looking at porn. 
Hopefully I can shitpost here again tomorrow in 26 hours, then you shall know I was spared a custodial sentence


----------



## Coxenormous

Two of my favorite rappers one of them said “ I don’t get tired”
The other one said “you ain’t grinding til you tired” I said I’m tired 
I’m tired of struggling f*cking the profit up like I’m grinding for nothing
F*ck it I can’t give up
I’m a die from hustling trust me that bike I took
I’m alive because of it 
Crushed ice all in my watch and my cup
I come from watching for cops on the block with a tuck
Socks stuck how many times them n*ggas shot at us
Sh*t not enough prolly why I never got high as buck but I couldn’t give a f*ck
Bullet holes all in through the headrest like I wasn’t in that truck
On that pac with my two Glocks like I won’t hit em up
People I was close to now I don’t hear from much
Cause everybody want to know am I gonna get my cut
What the f*ck why how hold it in
Til you crying out loud for crying out loud
Hold up I trying to smile how about now sh*t
Looking out I’m down about now hundred thou


----------



## Coxenormous

My love & my touch!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

DAMN BOI, I really feel like smoking some bud


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> DAMN BOI, I really feel like smoking some bud



It puts the sober life to shame.


----------



## schizopath

You know it. Weed goes so fucking fine with some bupre and benzos.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hello kids! 
I'm back! Was supposed to sleep only few hours but i slept more, just because i can.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was feeling sick, but i got real fast in to contact with a friend and god's warm hand blessed me with my morning stuff. 
Great great! 
How are you guys feeling?
Cox, where did your girl go? You took his phone away so you would ruin my propaganda effort?
I am the Grand minister of Propaganda in BL. I want it changed! CH has staff member, i want my title!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hello kids!
> I'm back! Was supposed to sleep only few hours but i slept more, just because i can.



_Hi kids! Do you like violence? (Yeah yeah yeah!)
Wanna see me stick Nine inch Nails, through each one of my eyelids? (Uh-huh!)_


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> _Hi kids! Do you like violence? (Yeah yeah yeah!)
> Wanna see me stick Nine inch Nails, through each one of my eyelids? (Uh-huh!)_


That was my literal though process when writing that.
Are you god?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## JoEhJoEh

mooooooooooooooooooooooooorning everybody :D

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I hope you are all doing fine?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm doing OK now if you read my post little bit upper. 
How are you? How can you be from Europe but say it's morning?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm doing OK now if you read my post little bit upper.
> How are you? How can you be from Europe but say it's morning?



Because I just got out of bed? :D

JJ


----------



## w01fg4ng

*The Vocaroo Four Track Challenge:*
 Rules:  Open four instances of Vocaroo and record one at a time using the previous track playing and stack them into four tracks.

Todays challenge is dedicated to throat singing!







						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## w01fg4ng

Kids these days and their soundcloud


----------



## Jabberwocky

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> *The Vocaroo Four Track Challenge:*
> Rules:  Open four instances of Vocaroo and record one at a time using the previous track playing and stack them into four tracks.
> 
> Todays challenge is dedicated to throat singing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocaroo.com


Earrape.


----------



## Jabberwocky

COX ISN'T HERE LETS ENJOY IT WHEN WE CAN!! 
I seriously hope he suffocated to his own puke and will never return.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Was asleep for 11 pages and wow just wow.
> 
> I'll be in court in 25 hours.
> If you don't hear from me for a few months just know I'm in prison. If I manage to get my hands on a mobile in there even briefly - I'll be looking at porn.
> Hopefully I can shitpost here again tomorrow in 26 hours, then you shall know I was spared a custodial sentence


will be hoping for your speedy return to the free world

stay safe stay strong


----------



## Jabberwocky

Holy shit my post count is over 1k 
I'll be taking CH's place as the swarm monster of Abyss soon.
CH has no soul, since Abyss is everything he has. This is where feeds off energy of bitterness, hatred, misogyny and mental breakdowns.
He enjoys it, since it's all he has. He is the sad proof of human state in 21st century.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Holy shit my post count is over 1k
> I'll be taking CH's place as the swarm monster of Abyss soon.
> CH has no soul, since Abyss is everything he has. This is where feeds off energy of bitterness, hatred, misogyny and mental breakdowns.
> He enjoys it, since it's all he has. He is the sad proof of human state in 21st century.



Don't be mean to CH, he may be a sexual deviant, but he does have a soul.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No soul, no god, no extant reality, just the inner void sucking me back into elemental disintegration.






CAN'T KEEP CONTROL [control]
CAN'T KEEP CONTROL [control]
CAN'T KEEP CONTROL [control]
CAN'T KEEP CONTROL [control]
CAN'T KEEP CONTROL [control]
CAN'T KEEP CONTROL [control]
CAN'T KEEP TRACK [track...]


----------



## Jabberwocky

Got myself OG blackout pills.
Clonzapin 2mg's. 10x of these. 
Just ate 4mg
Enjoy DMW's turbo-posting from now on. It begins as these begin to have effect.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Got myself OG blackout pills.
> Clonzapin 2mg's. 10x of these.
> Just ate 4mg
> Enjoy DMW's turbo-posting from now on. It begins as these begin to have effect.


0.5mg of alprazolam normally gets me good now

it's funny how you are more sensitive to what you need the more you go without it it's painful and i hate it i need my medication


----------



## w01fg4ng

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Jabberwocky

I literally can't feel anxiety when i'm sober this is going to be fun they are beginning to have effect.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## BK38

FUCK MOSQUITOES.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

have shatter

i'm going to be ok i think

keep praying for mojo I am still rehabilitating


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> FUCK MOSQUITOES.


got stung by 2 bees and bitten by countless mosquitos last time I went out


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


You know how the Germans make fun of the Dutch for sounding like a baby?

Yeah...


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> You know how the Germans make fun of the Dutch for sounding like a baby?
> 
> Yeah...


Fuck you little maggot you sound like Justin Bieber with a shovel in anus.


----------



## w01fg4ng

A shovel huh?  Don't start getting creative on me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> A shovel huh?  Don't start getting creative on me.


Shovel with a toothbrush strapped on the top of it. 
What ya gonna do? 
What was your joke about with Germans and Dutch which one is it supposed to make fun of? I love both countries, so fuck you anyways.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't wait for the Kayleigh McEnany cgi faux sex tape to make the internet rounds

I'll fap to it


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> got stung by 2 bees and bitten by countless mosquitos last time I went out



Dat blows. Maybe insect kind hates you. The mosquitoes are so mean this year, worst they've ever been here in FR I swear. I've been bitten like 7 times in the past 2 hrs, with fucking mosquito repellent on. These are some fucking demon bastards and SO itchy.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Shovel with a toothbrush strapped on the top of it.
> What ya gonna do?
> What was your joke about with Germans and Dutch which one is it supposed to make fun of? I love both countries, so fuck you anyways.


It wasn't me who made the joke it was a few German I met on bus going from Delft to Den Haag.


----------



## w01fg4ng

train*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Dat blows. Maybe insect kind hates you. The mosquitoes are so mean this year, worst they've ever been here in FR I swear. I've been bitten like 7 times in the past 2 hrs, with fucking mosquito repellent on. These are some fucking demon bastards and SO itchy.


I don't mind

wearing long sleeves and a face mask helps imo

insects go off your co2 emissions they enjoy the intoxication of oxygen displacement as they suck your blood iirc

am also hoping i can get out again soon before hell year starts

year of hell iirc, voyager style

IT WAS TOO SOON CAPTAIN JANEWAY *sobs*


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> train*


Weren't you supposed to be the hot girl anyways? 
I literally jerked off to the picture which I printed so I could cum all over what I thought was your pretty little face.
I was screaming "WOOLLFFFGANGG!!!" during the process. And now you tell me you are some disgusting hairy old man? I can hear your voice and you ain't no Arch Enemy!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh and who the fuck puts shatter in PLASTIC like i've seen wax and glass PLASTIC?!?!?! if half my shit is stuck on there i'mma cry

fucking idiots

delicious golden shatter

if they want glass containers i'll bring them my old ones ffs

now i have to TRANSFER

kayleigh mcenany's fallacies give me a hard on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

​


DeadManWalkin' said:


> Weren't you supposed to be the hot girl anyways?
> I literally jerked off to the picture which I printed so I could cum all over what I thought was your pretty little face.
> I was screaming "WOOLLFFFGANGG!!!" during the process. And now you tell me you are some disgusting hairy old man? I can hear your voice and you ain't no Arch Enemy!



*NSFW*: 










I wish I was a little perverse girl
with all my sickness...​


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> you are some disgusting hairy old man? I can hear your voice


I love that this how you picture me after a single vocaroo post.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I love that this how you picture me after a single vocaroo post.


Let me show how i picture you.


----------



## w01fg4ng

You sure you don't want to go with the antifa picture of innocent looking young boys?


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> You sure you don't want to go with the antifa picture of innocent looking young boys?


You're a coomer. All you do is watch porn. 
Your life is like the then i got high song, but it's but then i coom'd.
At least the young "activists" have the courage to do something. 
You're just a coomer. Your prefrontal corex has been destroyed by your porn usage. 
You have no soul. Your dopamine receptors have been raped. You used to be happy boy, full of dopamine and joy, but then you found PornHub. 
Now you're just a dirty, crusty and disgusting coomer. You haven't been touched by female in ages. 
Well, there I was lying since you go to all these pornstar meet ups so of course you have been touched. 
Now you have already 10 year subscription for many different porn sites. You buy fleshlights with all your money. 
You are so addicted to porn that you do internet crimes and scams to get money for new toys and subscriptions. 
You would do real crimes, but you can't go away from your computer for 30 minutes because you need to coom.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god that shatter

fuck yes

that hit the spot and then some... the flavonoids.. it's so much better than budder and what not


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh god that shatter
> 
> fuck yes
> 
> that hit the spot and then some... the flavonoids.. it's so much better than budder and what not



I am once again without THC, why is existence pain?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol hasn't even heard of nofap

hahahaha

my body is a temple of fire and destruction and it is in control i am not


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I am once again without THC, why is existence pain?


life without thc is pain because thc is love 

it's better than other ppl

they are just parasites and want my dick

thc will never leave me if i never leave her


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Let me


No thanks


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good morning brothers, how about morning coffee? Hopefully we can find  sugar, milk and need to the wake up. 
Meaning of life is to live longer than others, but it's same as asking a pig to whistle. 
Under watching eye dead man's lips are getting blue. 
Fucking fast but still somehow dumb, just like the gang formed by my different friends. 
So i go to the store get some speed and bottle of Vodka, because life is anyways meaningless. 
Fuck you all, i go to sleep and i will never wake up.
I have never feared going sleep, I Fear awaking from it.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> life without thc is pain because thc is love
> 
> it's better than other ppl
> 
> they are just parasites and want my dick
> 
> thc will never leave me if i never leave her



I'm just hoping my 2 little pot plants will give me something worth smoking in about a month... But then I'll still have to dry and cure... Gonna have to hit up my French connection this week methinks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love how kayleigh mcenany will yell at people for being correct politically or factually or both (mostly just one or the other)

and then when 4 reporters ask questions on top of one another

she just smiles and points her palm up open hand toward the one she wants to speak

forgets how to interrupt a crowd of people at times

her brain literally tried to listen to all the questions at once, eyes darting back and forth

all have face masks it's not like youre gonna be reading lips

I'm so in love with her obstinacy I could ragefuck her


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> No thanks


Where did you quote this you dirty fucker?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> i love how kayleigh mcenany will yell at people for being correct politically or factually or both (mostly just one or the other)
> 
> and then when 4 reporters ask questions on top of one another
> 
> she just smiles and points her palm up open hand toward the one she wants to speak
> 
> forgets how to interrupt a crowd of people at times
> 
> her brain literally tried to listen to all the questions at once, eyes darting back and forth
> 
> all have face masks it's not like youre gonna be reading lips
> 
> I'm so in love with her obstinacy I could ragefuck her


Captain, we know you're such a nice boy you don't have rage to be capable of ragefuck.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> thc will never leave me if i never leave her


If you're gonna wife a drug, thc is a good one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Captain, we know you're such a nice boy you don't have rage to be capable of ragefuck.


Ask my current lover if I can do that

apparently I can at times, he said I was like an animal in bed

I asked like what animal

he goes

wolf


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ask my current lover if I can do that
> 
> apparently I can at times, he said I was like an animal in bed
> 
> I asked like what animal
> 
> he goes
> 
> wolf


Oh, i thought you would be like koala or panda.


----------



## Jabberwocky

C





Captain.Heroin said:


> Ask my current lover if I can do that
> 
> apparently I can at times, he said I was like an animal in bed
> 
> I asked like what animal
> 
> he goes
> 
> wolf


CH DADDY COME TO DISCORD.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Oh, i thought you would be like koala or panda.


lmao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> C
> CH DADDY COME TO DISCORD.


i have to go get my towels and clean the covid out of my crack in the shower

i will in a bit though, i have a storyyyy


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> lmao


Have you seen pandas fucking?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> FUCK MOSQUITOES.


how you get their little legs apart???


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't wait for the Kayleigh McEnany cgi faux sex tape to make the internet rounds
> 
> I'll fap to it


u seen her body bro? she looks like a broomstick with a dress on.....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u seen her body bro? she looks like a broomstick with a dress on.....


i'm all about a hot face

the faces he/she makes squirming, the anticipation, the delivery, pushing 'em over the edge, eyes rolling back in their head, face making all sorts of emotions, etc

I'll occasionally look down at the hole i'm fucking

i like to make the eye contact and watch their face squirm around lol

a hot body isn't bad either it helps too don't get me wrong

but that's where my eyes/brain are normally


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gotta go shower brb


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> If you're gonna wife a drug, thc is a good one.


 agreed. plant's are all females iirc


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> how you get their little legs apart???



I just snatch them out the sky n squish em. Then they're fucked.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I just snatch them out the sky n squish em. Then they're fucked.


oic


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> agreed. plant's are all females iirc


Probably.  The names are Latin, 

Cannabis Sativa and Cannabis Indica are just a couple honeys fr fr


----------



## Jabberwocky

World is full of choices, but which one of them is best? 
Too many already dead or have ball and chains in their legs.
Streets will beat you, but it's love. 
It's a school which keeps going on through your life. Endless like the rush during overdose. 
We came from different start, but the result is the same. 
Rules keeping me straight, showing and pointing the way. 
Let's hope for the best and fear for the worst. 
Nothing else helps than alcohol, opioids and benzos. 
My first, third and sixth make the doubters become fans. 
Second, fourth and sixth kick the air out of their lungs.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Let's hope for the best and fear for the worst.


"Always be Prepared" I believe is the motto, so it should be hope for the best and *prepare* for the worst.

Suomen Partiolaisets, assemble!


----------



## Jabberwocky

It doesn't matter where you go, what'd you do 
I'm gonna haunt you till i find you
No matter where you run, i'll be right there
Right behind you, in your nightmares 
All the flowers, and the candy
All the times that you threw it back at me
You told me you hate me, you gonna hate me more
When you find out, you can't escape me whore.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> "Always be Prepared" I believe is the motto, so it should be hope for the best and *prepare* for the worst.
> 
> Suomen Partiolaisets, assemble!


Prepare for both then you little partiolainen. Also, you added s to the partiolaiset which is not needed.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It doesn't matter where you go, what'd you do
> I'm gonna haunt you till i find you
> No matter where you run, i'll be right there
> Right behind you, in your nightmares
> All the flowers, and the candy
> All the times that you threw it back at me
> You told me you hate me, you gonna hate me more
> When you find out, you can't escape me whore.


Nice one, Sting


----------



## Xorkoth

Every breath you take... every move you make... I'll be watching you...

Can't you see?  You belong to me!  Every breath you take.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just called 911 for the first time ever.

Unresponsive drunk in the train station i was moving her all around completely unresponsive she was with a guy who jusy left her and now im with her waiting for the ambulance.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Just called 911 for the first time ever.
> 
> Unresponsive drunk in the train station i was moving her all around completely unresponsive she was with a guy who jusy left her and now im with her waiting for the ambulance.


dang

you're a hero


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> dang
> 
> you're a hero



Bro its easy in Boston this is like my 3rd incident in 3 months. The other two i used street cops.


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Just called 911 for the first time ever.
> 
> Unresponsive drunk in the train station i was moving her all around completely unresponsive she was with a guy who jusy left her and now im with her waiting for the ambulance.


Moving her all around you say?

Did you at least grab your ankles for her?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i thought the cops were sulking and not answering the phone like a pissed off girlfriend?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Her boyfriend who LEFT her there was moving her around so i tried too @DopeM


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> will be hoping for your speedy return to the free world
> 
> stay safe stay strong


Thanks pal. Hopefully they let me off with a load of community service and a suspended. If I'm not on here shitposting tomorrow night you know why! Either way I'LL BE BACK 



Captain.Heroin said:


>


That picture is how I feel when I'm just about done pushing the plunger down on a fuck-off IV shot of K. 
B-e-a-utiful.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Bro its easy in Boston this is like my 3rd incident in 3 months. The other two i used street cops.


you should be one of the hot boys in blue


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> you should be one of the hot boys in blue



Incorrigible is the word that springs to mind...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Incorrigible


*faps*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *faps*



CASE CLOSED.


----------



## BK38

I better get to sleep at a reasonable hour today (he says at 2:41am)... I have set up an exercise program for tomorrow and I better fucking do it or I will be very disappointed in myself.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> CASE CLOSED.


I would love to see madness in a uniform, stripping it off while i serve homemade spaghetti


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I better get to sleep at a reasonable hour today (he says at 2:41am)... I have set up an exercise program for tomorrow and I better fucking do it or I will be very disappointed in myself.


best of luck, have fun!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> best of luck, have fun!



Thx! I just finished a Michael Jordan documentary series to get myself pumped. The first 2 weeks are always the hardest. The gyms here aren't open yet, so it's going to be floor exercises and a hike up a hill with some weight in a backpack.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would love to see madness in a uniform, stripping it off while i serve homemade spaghetti



Saucy is the word that springs to mind (see what I did there? That's a stable genius move right thur)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Saucy is the word that springs to mind (see what I did there? That's a stable genius move right thur)



*NSFW*:


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Glad ya havent escaped the abyss. I am starting to think there is no way out, now.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's cox.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

person woman man camera tv


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*the Karens are coming*


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> It's cox.


Good or bad thing? :O


----------



## Coxenormous

A sober night... No Ice, no weed... Just Cigs and Beer


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK you're just here i don't really like or dislike you.

It means you're always here, too.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Smoked a blunt an hour ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> It means you're always here, too.


Once the gravitational singularity has drawn you close enough, there is no escape from the abyss


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Err we're in too deep.

RUN!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was probably going to off myself this year

but then Karen videos came out

and I think I can credit kidz bop Karen with saving my life


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Smoked a blunt an hour ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if you are coming in here to be a douche could you pls just leave

it's harshing my buzz and thc prices went up


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> but then Karen videos came out ... and I think I can credit kidz bop Karen with saving my life


Someone PLEASE send CH some nezos quickly! Obviously at an all time low and needs a life-line. We need a dope-app but need to miniaturize a 3D printer with proper ingredients... wouldn't that be lovely? 

Ondat wrap weed, a blast of crack and alprazolam... all is well, right?
ha


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> if you are coming in here to be a douche could you pls just leave


lovin the fuck outta this.
@Police Detective


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Someone PLEASE send CH some nezos quickly! Obviously at an all time low and needs a life-line. We need a dope-app but need to miniaturize a 3D printer with proper ingredients... wouldn't that be lovely?
> 
> Ondat wrap weed, a blast of crack and alprazolam... all is well, right?
> ha


I'll find another phd even if I have to go through a pile of them.  

Life is good when I have benzos and I have them and am OK without them so far


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> *the Karens are coming*


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck it imma bounce... i cant read this all day so yall have fun in the abyss


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Okay make round 6. This is hilarious.


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Okay make round 6. This is hilarious.


I can last a life time arguing with his stupid ass. I'm game


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I was gonna tag ya regarding this but thought... fuck it let him do his thing....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We, the citizens of America, are now joined in a great national effort to rebuild our country and to restore its promise for all of our people.

Together, we will determine the course of America and the world for years to come.

We will face challenges. We will confront hardships. But we will get the job done.

Every four years, we gather on these steps to carry out the orderly and peaceful transfer of power, and we are grateful to President Obama and First Lady Michelle Obama for their gracious aid throughout this transition. They have been magnificent.

Today’s ceremony, however, has very special meaning. Because today we are not merely transferring power from one Administration to another, or from one party to another – but we are transferring power from Washington, D.C. and giving it back to you, the American People.

For too long, a small group in our nation’s Capital has reaped the rewards of government while the people have borne the cost.

Washington flourished – but the people did not share in its wealth.

Politicians prospered – but the jobs left, and the factories closed.

The establishment protected itself, but not the citizens of our country.

Their victories have not been your victories; their triumphs have not been your triumphs; and while they celebrated in our nation’s Capital, there was little to celebrate for struggling families all across our land.


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> We, the citizens of America, are now joined in a great national effort to rebuild our country and to restore its promise for all of our people.
> 
> Together, we will determine the course of America and the world for years to come.
> 
> We will face challenges. We will confront hardships. But we will get the job done.
> 
> Every four years, we gather on these steps to carry out the orderly and peaceful transfer of power, and we are grateful to President Obama and First Lady Michelle Obama for their gracious aid throughout this transition. They have been magnificent.
> 
> Today’s ceremony, however, has very special meaning. Because today we are not merely transferring power from one Administration to another, or from one party to another – but we are transferring power from Washington, D.C. and giving it back to you, the American People.
> 
> For too long, a small group in our nation’s Capital has reaped the rewards of government while the people have borne the cost.
> 
> Washington flourished – but the people did not share in its wealth.
> 
> Politicians prospered – but the jobs left, and the factories closed.
> 
> The establishment protected itself, but not the citizens of our country.
> 
> Their victories have not been your victories; their triumphs have not been your triumphs; and while they celebrated in our nation’s Capital, there was little to celebrate for struggling families all across our land.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Uhrturm im Tal schallt, Mutter, Vater, Weibskleid, Garn auf Kopfstein zu Stuhl gekrochen, Glockenton.
Schwester herrscht ohne Bruder Trommelton, treibt hoch den Berg von Hårga,
hinab den Hang von morgen, die wertentzog'ne Brut.

Bocksfuß voran, Bocksfuß dankt.

Fohlen, geflossen aus dem Wanst von Tauben, keinen Rossen.
Eisen ab, mit dem Hammer, aus Holz die Teufelskammer.
Streicht und dankt euch, fleischgeword'ner Palmzweig, den Tanz hält nun kein Fingerzeig,
aus der Hand, die lieber gereicht als geballt.

Varifrån kommer du som spelar, säg vem har lärt dig detta spel det vilda galna?
Stannar du inte brister hjärtat, å Gud bevare han har bockfot!

Wusst' ich, als ich den Bogen gegen alte Sonn gehoben,
dass mir vergeben meine Tat? Wieder und wieder tat ich's, nahrhaft ist das Spiel am Berg,
wird mir das Fleisch hinaufgeschoben, ich weile droben.

Bocksfuß voran.

Hejda din stråke spelman innan, vi dansar liv och själ och alla ben ur kroppen.
Nej inte slutar han sin dans förrän allesammans faller döda!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Uhrturm im Tal schallt, Mutter, Vater, Weibskleid, Garn auf Kopfstein zu Stuhl gekrochen, Glockenton.
> Schwester herrscht ohne Bruder Trommelton, treibt hoch den Berg von Hårga,
> hinab den Hang von morgen, die wertentzog'ne Brut.
> 
> Bocksfuß voran, Bocksfuß dankt.
> 
> Fohlen, geflossen aus dem Wanst von Tauben, keinen Rossen.
> Eisen ab, mit dem Hammer, aus Holz die Teufelskammer.
> Streicht und dankt euch, fleischgeword'ner Palmzweig, den Tanz hält nun kein Fingerzeig,
> aus der Hand, die lieber gereicht als geballt.
> 
> Varifrån kommer du som spelar, säg vem har lärt dig detta spel det vilda galna?
> Stannar du inte brister hjärtat, å Gud bevare han har bockfot!
> 
> Wusst' ich, als ich den Bogen gegen alte Sonn gehoben,
> dass mir vergeben meine Tat? Wieder und wieder tat ich's, nahrhaft ist das Spiel am Berg,
> wird mir das Fleisch hinaufgeschoben, ich weile droben.
> 
> Bocksfuß voran.
> 
> Hejda din stråke spelman innan, vi dansar liv och själ och alla ben ur kroppen.
> Nej inte slutar han sin dans förrän allesammans faller döda!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Clear?  

cool
so where do all the "dead" people go?
serious?
good weed and alp... wtf?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> We, the citizens of America,


Is dis original?


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## 6am-64-14m

Blower

or a pencil sharpener

blower sounds mor manly... hahaha


----------



## Coxenormous

To those who didn’t know it’s a pencil sharpener


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Is dis original?


It's Trump's inauguration speech, so no, not original: he hired illegal Mexicans to write it and then didn't pay them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm more touched that only DMW read the Corbelli quote because it was in Finnish and no one bothered to translate it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw had 0.5mg alprazolam and a few beers and got my dick wet

life.... is slowly improving?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yeah between bumps of powder and alp. been up bs all night. had to ride for a while and get out. nice out tonight/this morning. recommended to all 10/10: Some homo.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

It's the bastard motherfucker that ya momma said don't hang with
Meet me in the gallows bitch I promise that it's painless
Stupid motherfucker's thinking that we on the same shit
Cock it back and then I yell
"Okay here comes the pain bitch!"
Up in gangster's paradise
Could give a fuck about your life
Everytime I roll the dice
Sixes popping up twice


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> It's the bastard motherfucker that ya momma said don't hang with
> Meet me in the gallows bitch I promise that it's painless
> Stupid motherfucker's thinking that we on the same shit
> Cock it back and then I yell
> "Okay here comes the pain bitch!"
> Up in gangster's paradise
> Could give a fuck about your life
> Everytime I roll the dice
> Sixes popping up twice


yo
\
u dig

don't aye

ma dick idk

listen, ur brain is fried lil skittle ok

that lil brain is somewhere else,  not in a good way

what the fuck haha


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> what the fuck haha


U tell me boi


----------



## Shady's Fox

then the another retard

ghost just proving that he's the biggest one

posting iron maiden hallowed by thy name

LIKE

who gives a fuck about ur feelings?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> then the another retard
> 
> ghost just proving that he's the biggest one
> 
> posting iron maiden hallowed by thy name
> 
> LIKE
> 
> who gives a fuck about ur feelings?


feelings r 4 woman iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

yes yes

go

go with god

yo leave me alone

talk to ur kids

when u learn how to talk, then maybe come to papi chulo


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## JoEhJoEh

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing all :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Shady's Fox

it walks through ur soul


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> it walks through ur soul


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing all :D


Morning


----------



## JoEhJoEh

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Fuck, here in Vienna there is no weed since a few days - they busted a truck with 6,5 tons weed - and we feel it.... I think it is the first time since years I have definitely no weed at home. Fuckingfuckfuck.


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck, here in Vienna there is no weed since a few days - they busted a truck with 6,5 tons weed - and we feel it.... I think it is the first time since years I have definitely no weed at home. Fuckingfuckfuck.


Its only the boredom part thats bad. But luckily you got drugs to compensate.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck, here in Vienna there is no weed since a few days - they busted a truck with 6,5 tons weed - and we feel it.... I think it is the first time since years I have definitely no weed at home. Fuckingfuckfuck.


it's ez to grow yourself  but check with your local laws first plz iirc


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## JoEhJoEh

@shizo - why do you like that? It's my sleeping med since years and I need it. And I should sleep enough today because tomorrow my affaire will be there from 10 o'clock in the morning till the evening. Don't want to fall asleep :D

JJ


----------



## schizopath

I smoked daily for years. Only the first day is hard and then it gets easier and easier. I need to have benzos these days if I wanna smoke.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

covid vaccine by end of the year. 

still perplexed by common cold virus.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's ez to grow yourself  but check with your local laws first plz iirc



Hey,

meanwhile it is no problem anymore to have 3 or 4 plants at home, if the police is coming because any shitty neighbour is smelliing it, they can not do anything until they are not ready to harvest. No buds, no problems with the police. And even when.... I would not even call a lawyer.

The problem is, i have no additional small room in my flat where I could put a tent inside - If i would have that, I would already grow for a long time. AND: I have a neighbour t hat is schizophrenic/psychotical episodes/whatever - sometimes she sees things that are not there wich lead to have already two times the police here because " I'm torturing my cats with the dustsweeper, and two times she sent me firemen because she saw my flat burning.

Uhm....

And my worries are that they smell it then, especially when i just let them dry, and this is also not because of the police but it is illegal and they could kick me definitely out of my flat which i have for 15 years now. This is too risky for me. I tried to let my mum growing because she is living in the Nowhere and there is a big garden. She would have done it if she just had to give them water. But if you grow you should minimum know what you are doing, how to treat plants and so on. Outdoors are easy to grow but she denied......

Sigh...

JJ


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


>


No, and I told you my reasons. They could kick me out of here the same day and what to do then? No, it is to risky. Period.


----------



## schizopath

I didnt see reasons, I saw excuses. But to each their own I guess


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> I didnt see reasons, I saw excuses. But to each their own I guess



It is NO REASON for you to get kicked out of the apartment because of the owner???? No reason for you where to leave my cats? No reason for you where to put your furniture, everything thats inside the apartment? 

God bless you.

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

Same spelling as ptak taka

this joe dude is on a whole new layer of brain damage


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Its only the boredom part thats bad. But luckily you got drugs to compensate.



No, 

I already told a few times that I'm not smoking during the day. I smoke ONE joint directly before going to bed because i have a bad sleeping disorder since childhood and this is the only thing that helps Believe it or not.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Shady's Fox said:


> Same spelling as ptak taka
> 
> this joe dude is on a whole new layer of brain damage


What the fuck, Shady?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Please ignore me when my posts are too "disturbing" for you, okay?

Thanks.


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> What the fuck, Shady?



Is not my fault man, that's you. First sentence that makes sense, btw. Keep the hard work.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

But I'm used to that, used to that nobody believes me when it comes to my consume. Just my friends know. And me. That's enough.

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Oh I see. Better not to risk the apartment if you have pets. And I get the night joint, for a year I only smoked after 9pm.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Oh I see. Better not to risk the apartment if you have pets. And I get the night joint, for a year I only smoked after 9pm.


Like I told:

It's not because of the police, but it does matter if i am doing it in my flat or not. When my superduperschizopsychoneighbour calls the police again for things they are not there, they come and I have to open the door. Everybody sees it and will inform the owner. That's why I do not grow, because my flat is very cheap for Vienna, quite big and really nice. I want to hold it. 

JJ


----------



## BK38

I love my dog, but this is literally my life rn:


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My cast on my leg comes off today. It’s gonna smell so bad, people that have had casts before will know what I mean. They will probably put me in a walking boot. I just can’t wait to go to the creek and go fishing again. I love my creek!
> 
> —Wizard


I had a cast on my leg for months and months when I was about 21 and when it came off it smelt sooo bad lol
  
Felt so good to get it off though 
Go wash that shit in the creek yo
Just dip it in and let all the fish nibble the cheese off


----------



## jhjhsdi

Soooo like
Can we start a gofundme or crowdfund whatever they're called so I can score tonight and celebrate my freedom? 
A couple hundred £ should do it. 
K thx
 
I am ahem *NOT* willing to publicly post weird K'd up needle fetish porn nudes as thanks


----------



## CFC

VaugHeat said:


> What is happening here?



We need some links to some spam. Pls hlp!!


----------



## jhjhsdi

CFC said:


> We need some links to some spam. Pls hlp!!


Www.spam.com

Don't knock it til you've fried it

I actually quite like this shit. Especially (essentially) with some brutal chilli sauce to cover the taste


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Shady's Fox said:


> ptak taka


Imma change my gotdam name to PtahFlaka, pretzel boy. Forgive my harshness I forget at time there are so many young, impressionable minds about. Don't take it personal, right? Just a job.
All these mfs talkin bout bladez and shi* but a word can bring the strongest barrier down. 
Question? Does your online-persona follow you in your *real life?


----------



## schizopath

First things first Im a poet rapping comes second


----------



## schizopath

Well anyways, gnight peeps


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> yeah between bumps of powder and alp. been up bs all night. had to ride for a while and get out. nice out tonight/this morning. recommended to all 10/10: Some homo.


omg just alp here and i would be one happy mofo






_this is a story about a girl named Kayleigh McEnany_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I've seen California condors before in a zoo

So amazing, I wish I saw these creatures in the wild


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


too much work on one nug iirc

they leave on them leaves and you can smoke 'em or rip 'em off

they prolly trimmin to send off mandatory lab samples

to get artificially higher THC levels

can't do that w/ shatter


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i had very vivid nightmares i can recall with 110% accuracy 

you would think the drugs stop them no i guess that doesn't happen anymore

the last one, there was this older white guy violently killing/beating dogs, so me and someone else killed him, it was pretty hot, animal rights or die iirc

but it was like, not how I like to think of myself and I didn't like the nightmare


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i had very vivid nightmares i can recall with 110% accuracy
> 
> you would think the drugs stop them no i guess that doesn't happen anymore
> 
> the last one, there was this older white guy violently killing/beating dogs, so me and someone else killed him, it was pretty hot, animal rights or die iirc
> 
> but it was like, not how I like to think of myself and I didn't like the nightmare


most of the dreams i remember are weird as hell. not nightmare but leave you with a dark feeling


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> most of the dreams i remember are weird as hell. not nightmare but leave you with a dark feeling


most of the other ones were... really mild

it involved me trying to go to an amusement park to ride coasters

but my effeminate family were weighing me down trying to just absorb my time

which isn't even my life, that's my lover's life, so it was like, I was living his life in my body it was weird

i still got to the park

had that like 3 or 4 times, that was banal and normal-ish


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> most of the other ones were... really mild
> 
> it involved me trying to go to an amusement park to ride coasters
> 
> but my effeminate family were weighing me down trying to just absorb my time
> 
> which isn't even my life, that's my lover's life, so it was like, I was living his life in my body it was weird
> 
> i still got to the park
> 
> had that like 3 or 4 times, that was banal and normal-ish


dreams are trippy and I'd rather not remember them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> dreams are trippy and I'd rather not remember them.


I had the one where I'm flying again

and I keep thinking I can't wait to show off my awesome flying abilities

it's like i'm like a bird and i wave my arms and i fly around


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I had the one where I'm flying again
> 
> and I keep thinking I can't wait to show off my awesome flying abilities
> 
> it's like i'm like a bird and i wave my arms and i fly around


i breath under water since i was a kid.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i breath under water since i was a kid.


in dreams?  holy fuck that is scary

i don't remember falling asleep

or the first 20 minutes

but... dreams... dreams.. dreams.. all up there in my head. 

I've had this recurring dream where it's just walking down a nature trail. 

Or moving down a train. 

And it's real and it has a name but I can't recall it.

WEIRD SHIT.  If it is the other world I BELONG THERE and I need to escape this life asap

I'll bring my BBC with me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna start the First Annual Gay Pride March Against Sharia


----------



## jhjhsdi

I get that flying dream it's sick I always really want to show my parents so they're proud of at least one thing I've done but they're never around LULZ

sooo ummm, about this gofundme


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> I get that flying dream it's sick I always really want to show my parents so they're proud of at least one thing I've done but they're never around LULZ
> 
> sooo ummm, about this gofundme



I'll give you a bowl of spaghetti. Best I can do.


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> I'll give you a bowl of spaghetti. Best I can do.


Is it coated in ketamine?


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> Is it coated in ketamine?



Nah, just some unknown Chinese imitation Ketamine rc.


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Nah, just some unknown Chinese imitation Ketamine rc.


Even better
Violent naked 48hr blackout HERE I COME


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Nah, just some unknown Chinese imitation Ketamine rc.


I hope spaghetti is slang for 3ml syringes and bowl is slang for half a room


----------



## jhjhsdi

Nah but in all seriousness I've managed to borrow enough money to get drunk as fuck. 
I'm now in a war in my head whether to get like 8 bottles of strong cider or a bottle of spiced rum and some lemonade  
Tbh there's prob more units in the 8 bottles of cider 
I'd have enough left for some pizza after too WINNING
Shame it's not enough to even score a measly gram


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> I hope spaghetti is slang for 3ml syringes and bowl is slang for half a room



I'm sorry sir, we're all out. Day old pasta and some type of unknown rc that might make your dick fall off is what I got.


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> I'm sorry sir, we're all out. Day old pasta and some type of unknown rc that might make your dick fall off is what I got.


Sounds like the mephedrone glory days  count me in


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> Sounds like the mephedrone glory days  count me in



I've always been curious about mephedrone. Have never tried it, but heard it's kind of an odd mix between MDMA and coke. Also heard it makes your sweat smell really bad. I dunno, prob just try once just for the novelty if I ever come across it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Is it coated in ketamine?


dude do you ever have to come off for k

without it after a long time like shit for a day - sucked


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am very much so enjoying listening to music this afternoon

waking up was hell but i got thru it

every day is exactly the sameeee


----------



## Shady's Fox

elo


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> dude do you ever have to come off for k
> 
> without it after a long time like shit for a day - sucked


What do u mean come off for k? 
Lucky thing about k is there's no physical addiction so I can do it for 3 weeks every day and then just stop and just feel a little weird for a day then I'm fine. Tbh I only really weekend or every other weekend binge on it thesedays. Jus means cuz of iving I'll do in a weekend what I used to do in a fortnight lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Show me your outfit, if it’s what I am imagining, you got a gofunder with the wizard and his trolls.
> 
> Either way I’ll be proud to fund the event by you.
> 
> SHOW IT TO MEEEEEEE.
> 
> —Wizard


Outfit for what? I'm confused


----------



## jhjhsdi

I just got back from the shop if anyone cares I ended up getting 4 bottles of 7.4% cider, 2 cans of 5.5% IPA and 4 cans of some vodka lime blueberry shit. Celebrating freeeedom (for a month lol)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> What do u mean come off for k?
> Lucky thing about k is there's no physical addiction so I can do it for 3 weeks every day and then just stop and just feel a little weird for a day then I'm fine. Tbh I only really weekend or every other weekend binge on it thesedays. Jus means cuz of iving I'll do in a weekend what I used to do in a fortnight lol


there is a physical addiction to ketamine from what I understand

perhaps your pattern of use doesn't induce it (I am under the impression it would take more than a few weeks of use)


----------



## Shady's Fox

jhjhsdi said:


> I just got back from the shop if anyone cares I ended up getting 4 bottles of 7.4% cider, 2 cans of 5.5% IPA and 4 cans of some vodka lime blueberry shit. Celebrating freeeedom (for a month lol)



We care, yo. Glad to hear. Stay safe, keep low.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> there is a physical addiction to ketamine from what I understand
> 
> perhaps your pattern of use doesn't induce it (I am under the impression it would take more than a few weeks of use)


I've never had them bro it's only psychological like weed, sometimes you get some small physical ones for a day or 2 like minor sweats and insomnia but NOTHING like when I had benzo withdrawals. But isn't classed as physically addictive. 

I've done it literally every day for years before when I used to sell it full time like 10-15g a day (no joke not a pissing contest and I'm not proud of it, I was ill) and then stopped cold turkey and yea nothing to write home about tbh


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> WHATEVER OUTFIT. Me and my trolls want to give you money. We just need to take a look at your outfit first. Our money, our rules.


Well earlier on I was fully suited and booted for court. But you'll normally catch me in tracksuit bottoms and a polo shirt. Or shorts and a tee covered in paint/plaster for work
But for money I'll happily wear anything tbh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> We, the citizens of America, are now joined in a great national effort to rebuild our country and to restore its promise for all of our people.
> 
> Together, we will determine the course of America and the world for years to come.
> 
> We will face challenges. We will confront hardships. But we will get the job done.
> 
> Every four years, we gather on these steps to carry out the orderly and peaceful transfer of power, and we are grateful to President Obama and First Lady Michelle Obama for their gracious aid throughout this transition. They have been magnificent.
> 
> Today’s ceremony, however, has very special meaning. Because today we are not merely transferring power from one Administration to another, or from one party to another – but we are transferring power from Washington, D.C. and giving it back to you, the American People.
> 
> For too long, a small group in our nation’s Capital has reaped the rewards of government while the people have borne the cost.
> 
> Washington flourished – but the people did not share in its wealth.
> 
> Politicians prospered – but the jobs left, and the factories closed.
> 
> The establishment protected itself, but not the citizens of our country.
> 
> Their victories have not been your victories; their triumphs have not been your triumphs; and while they celebrated in our nation’s Capital, there was little to celebrate for struggling families all across our land.


This is actually a great fucking speech. 
I can vibe that.


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> I've always been curious about mephedrone. Have never tried it, but heard it's kind of an odd mix between MDMA and coke. Also heard it makes your sweat smell really bad. I dunno, prob just try once just for the novelty if I ever come across it.


Yea it was kinda like that, in low doses. Higher does it was a whole other demon, hard to explain tbh. Mad drug. I did fuckin kilos of it I reckon. Defo made ur sweat stink like cat piss


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> But isn't classed as physically addictive.











						Ketamine Dependence in an Anesthesiologist: An Occupational Hazard?
					

Substance abuse among medical professionals is a cause for concern. Certain psychotropic substances such as ketamine are at easy dispense to anesthesiologists increasing the likelihood of misuse and dependence and raise several issues including safety ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




i'm gonna go with it's physically addictive


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



that's hot

10/10 would fucc


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ketamine Dependence in an Anesthesiologist: An Occupational Hazard?
> 
> 
> Substance abuse among medical professionals is a cause for concern. Certain psychotropic substances such as ketamine are at easy dispense to anesthesiologists increasing the likelihood of misuse and dependence and raise several issues including safety ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm gonna go with it's physically addictive


Fair enough, but yea I never thought it was classed as that. Like I said - I have experienced things like sweats, insomnia, generally feeling 'off', and of course, craving/clucking.... Not feeling better until you KNOW you're going to score, etc.. But... NOTHING in comparison to benzo WDs... 

More just like when u smoke weed for months and then stop 
In rehab they never gave me anything to help or combat ket withdrawals... More just like.. Sweat it out for a few days and then you're fine. 

But either way - yes, it definitely gets a good fuckin grip on ya


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Do we not have a common enemy?
\
Or don't we?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Finally an outlet.
Thank you, kindly,
P


----------



## jhjhsdi

PtahTek said:


> Do we not have a common enemy?
> \
> Or don't we?


Drugs? Or the lack of them?


----------



## jhjhsdi

PtahTek said:


> Finally an outlet.
> Thank you, kindly,
> P


BTW I vote change to PtahFlakka


----------



## 6am-64-14m

jhjhsdi said:


> PtahFlakka


Will go through proper channels to make it so. Looks good to me.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

watching the trump coronavirus lie hour with live media

as soon as he's done with the shilling

the questions start
SNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAP go the camera buttons, FLASH for a sign of how he will flop next

provoking the rotting peach like a bear, photovoltaic pokes

for a still image of the drama


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> watching the trump coronavirus lie hour with live media
> 
> as soon as he's done with the shilling
> 
> the questions start
> SNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAPSNAP go the camera buttons, FLASH for a sign of how he will flop next
> 
> provoking the rotting peach like a bear, photovoltaic pokes
> 
> for a still image of the drama



I love that "Photovoltaic pokes"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I love that "Photovoltaic pokes"


:D

I came up with that 1 all on my own


----------



## Captain.Heroin

now for Trump to berate liberals for their beliefs... oh this gets so good

i just want to rub coconut oil all over my body while he hates on the media

kayleigh too

it's like the Karen and Daren hour


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin

Trump is a nonce. Agree or disagree?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> Trump is a nonce. Agree or disagree?


you'll see when Mexico pays for the wall iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> Trump is a nonce. Agree or disagree?


you mean sex offender?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

we know he is... baby raping bitch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> you mean sex offender?


No, I mean peado.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> you mean sex offender?


You probably didn't know... 'NONCE' is UK slag for someone who shags kids. Not your standard sex offender. We jus call them 'sex offenders', 'rapists' or, 'someone on the list' lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> No, I mean peado.


I wouldn't know

if you look at the dozens of accusers they are normally adults

but am unsure


----------



## jhjhsdi

Anyone here ever watch 'Friday night dinner'?
This shit has got me LOLing harder than anything I've LOLed at in fuckin ages


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wouldn't know
> 
> if you look at the dozens of accusers they are normally adults
> 
> but am unsure


I reckon he'd shag a kid/baby 

Most of the UK government and royal family do it sooo yea


----------



## w01fg4ng

He needs to be more of pedestrian and less of hamberder.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I should have got more booze, I've only got 1 cider left and I'm still verrrry coherent soooo... Mission failed.
Although 
My mate has got a load of 150mg Lyrica in her purse. She's just passed out tho after she had 2 bottles of wine. She had some 5mg diaz too. 
Oooooooo
Saying that. I've just noticed... She has half a bottle of wine left. I fucking HATE white wine. but I will drink it over/before I rob her prescription. 
But
I WILL 
rob her prescription. And OF COURSE reimburse her tomorrow. 
She does get pretty annoyed. But I always do it. And I always leave her one for the morning. She only takes one a day so it gives me plenty of time to score some Lyrica tomorrow.

I mean what are friends for

I'll. Probably slap her in her sleep and tell her I'm taking it. That'll make me feel better


----------



## jhjhsdi

Maybe I'll sexially abuse her dog too. I mean why not hey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Anyone here ever watch 'Friday night dinner'?
> This shit has got me LOLing harder than anything I've LOLed at in fuckin ages


we have saturday night live here

in us we don't have dinner just drugs

getting half a meal in after our first fix is the most 'murka meth zombies can really hope for

now i eat 3 meals a day and i'm as fat as a whale  

rip my body


----------



## jhjhsdi

Ok maybe I'm not THAT coherant lol

This program is so good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I reckon he'd shag a kid/baby
> 
> Most of the UK government and royal family do it sooo yea


i think he fucked melania's mom and is really her father
he's got a thing for incest


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> we have saturday night live here
> 
> in us we don't have dinner just drugs
> 
> getting half a meal in after our first fix is the most 'murka meth zombies can really hope for
> 
> now i eat 3 meals a day and i'm as fat as a whale
> 
> rip my body


You must have Netflix? Check it out if you like stupid dry humour/humor (I forget whether you Americans add or take the U away)


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think he fucked melania's mom and is really her father
> he's got a thing for incest



Ahhhh, incest

I duno who Melania is tbh. I don't follow politics or the news, ever. 
I only follow small kids or dogs down dark alleys


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> You must have Netflix? Check it out if you like stupid dry humour/humor (I forget whether you Americans add or take the U away)


i don't succumb to the television replacement mindtrash

i read books

i fuck hos

i write shit with my finger tips and my dicc






and occasionally i watch how 2 basic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

not bashing anyone, i still watch some tv etc

but i love genesis' quote on it

i will have to dig it up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

interviewer: That sounds like my childhood. I was in California and along the West coast, but I moved constantly and was always in new schools. I actually spent several years not going to school at all. Many of those years I had little or no exposure to television.


Genesis:
It’s probably hard to imagine, but in my early childhood there was no television. By 1953, when we were three years old, my parents had a television that they got to watch the coronation. *That’s my first childhood memory, watching this strange, bizarre, baroque ritual on this tiny black-and-white television with all the neighbors in the house, crowded and staring at this incredibly magical box with pictures and sound.* No one else on the street had one. There were only two people who had cars on our street. *So we’ve actually watched television arrive and mutate and become planet-wide and then become the most entropic garbage one could imagine.*


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin tbh it's not really TV it's some on demand shit she's got thru this little USB thing. But yea I'm similar really. I never watch anything (especially not 'normal' TV. Apart from some YouTube. I watch some YouTube in bed. If I'm awake and at home I jus play my ps4. Gta5 to be precist.

I will happily challenge anyone on BL to a 1v1 on there. Any rules. 

Also. You write with your dicc? I've been know to write my name with piss before but never with ink? 

Double also.. I actually have 2 ciders left not one. F u c k I n g WINNNNING


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin hahahaha I jus remembered what how to to basic is loool. Fuckin love that shit. So happy hes still going hahahahaha


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> I should have got more booze, I've only got 1 cider left and I'm still verrrry coherent soooo... Mission failed.
> Although
> My mate has got a load of 150mg Lyrica in her purse. She's just passed out tho after she had 2 bottles of wine. She had some 5mg diaz too.
> Oooooooo
> Saying that. I've just noticed... She has half a bottle of wine left. I fucking HATE white wine. but I will drink it over/before I rob her prescription.
> But
> I WILL
> rob her prescription. And OF COURSE reimburse her tomorrow.
> She does get pretty annoyed. But I always do it. And I always leave her one for the morning. She only takes one a day so it gives me plenty of time to score some Lyrica tomorrow.
> 
> I mean what are friends for
> 
> I'll. Probably slap her in her sleep and tell her I'm taking it. That'll make me feel better


i just started 2 gallons of apple cider last night. be ready in about 5 weeks.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin I've never seen that oreo one before. Thats literally put the biggest smile on my face all week lol
The man's a fuckin legend


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg yes


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> @Captain.Heroin hahahaha I jus remembered what how to to basic is loool. Fuckin love that shit. So happy hes still going hahahahaha


the pizza one i just posted is so good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pain is happening fuck me


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i just started 2 gallons of apple cider last night. be ready in about 5 weeks.


Nice. I made some home brew hooch with apple juice pear juice and pineapple once. It ended in me having rolling blackouts, going dentist and getting my tooth fixed back in aparantly walking out and  signing the form saying I was on benefits so I didn't have to pay the £25 charge(even tho I had literally hundreds of pounds in my pockets)and coming round doing lines at my mates. And they found out I wasn't on benefits and sent me a letter saying I had a £100 charge. Which I didn't see. Then got another saying I had a late charge and it went up to £150,plus the £25...so I had to pay £175.

Maybe the fact I had been shooting up a heroin and ket mix just prior to going down there and was highly sleep deprived didn't help but yea. Bad times lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> the pizza one i just posted is so good


HAHAHAHAHAHAJA
I laughed so hard when the chair came in. And the 2nd/3rd time. 
Then when he threw it at the oven 
Mate
I'm done 


This guy deserves a medal or the Nobel prize or something literally


----------



## Coxenormous

Lmao a Prostitution website https://amazondating.co/


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> Lmao a Prostitution website https://amazondating.co/


Oh no look who it is everyones favorite wasteman 

You alright son?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Nice. I made some home brew hooch with apple juice pear juice and pineapple once. It ended in me having rolling blackouts, going dentist and getting my tooth fixed back in aparantly walking out and  signing the form saying I was on benefits so I didn't have to pay the £25 charge(even tho I had literally hundreds of pounds in my pockets)and coming round doing lines at my mates. And they found out I wasn't on benefits and sent me a letter saying I had a £100 charge. Which I didn't see. Then got another saying I had a late charge and it went up to £150,plus the £25...so I had to pay £175.
> 
> Maybe the fact I had been shooting up a heroin and ket mix just prior to going down there and was highly sleep deprived didn't help but yea. Bad times lol


if you put 3 cups of brown sugar per gallon of apple cider you'll come in at around 14% abv. tastes great and get you derailed.


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if you put 3 cups of brown sugar per gallon of apple cider you'll come in at around 14% abv. tastes great and get you derailed.


I can't remember what mixture we did re: sugar and yeast but my mate had just got out of jail and he knew the score. We ended up with 10L of the shit, 5L each. I did my 5L in a night. Granted I shared it about a bit, made about 4 people puke. He still has a few L of his, the wet wipe cunt 

The sediment at the bottom was my fav bit.  Mmmmmm. Chewy


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin' https://www.engrish.com/


----------



## jhjhsdi

@ghostandthedarknes DERAILED is a brilliant way to put it. Spot on


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> I can't remember what mixture we did re: sugar and yeast but my mate had just got out of jail and he knew the score. We ended up with 10L of the shit, 5L each. I did my 5L in a night. Granted I shared it about a bit, made about 4 people puke. He still had a few L of his, the wet wipe cunt
> 
> The sediment at the bottom was my fav bit. Chewy


freeze it and pour of the alcohol. repeat until nothing freezes and you'll have apple jack. roughly 70 - 80 proof without a still. nasty hongover tho cuz the bad stuff is still in there


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Oh no look who it is everyones favorite wasteman
> 
> You alright son?


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


>



Would you please kindly quarantine yourself in the thread dedicated to you and DMW? You're a disease.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> freeze it and pour of the alcohol. repeat until nothing freezes and you'll have apple jack. roughly 70 - 80 proof without a still. nasty hongover tho cuz the bad stuff is still in there



There's still the methanol in there right? Isn't that pretty terrible for you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> There's still the methanol in there right? Isn't that pretty terrible for you?


methanol and acetone. they call it the heads when you run a still. the hearts is the good part and the tails are mostly water.


----------



## MsDiz

I’ve a mouth ulcer and it’s sore as fuck and I’m also having PMS and my period is due and I think I’m gonna need to scream at someone.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Coxenormous I will ground you son

AKA I'll pin you down and sexially abuse you until you look up at me with tear filled eye, begging for mercy, and I'll slap you. 

As any good father does, you know


But yea defo no pocket money for you lad, sorry


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Would you please kindly quarantine yourself in the thread dedicated to you and DMW? You're a disease.


Nah, I'm just not arguing with him anymore it's MIND BLOWING how some of you are the dumbest fucking idiots i've ever seen man, and you just keep arguing. @The Wizard of the Creek says i'm going on & on, but so are a handful of you... I'm def not the kind to go down without a fight. You can't do shit about it so just stfu & keep your opinions to yourself. I'm just here to have fun at this point not hear everyones bullshit constantly. I'm not spamming or doing anything wrong actually at this moment. So quit being hypocrite & mind your own.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Nah, I'm just not arguing with him anymore it's MIND BLOWING how some of you are the dumbest fucking idiots i've ever seen man, and you just keep arguing. @The Wizard of the Creek says i'm going on & on, but so are a handful of you... I'm def not the kind to go down without a fight. You can't do shit about it so just stfu & keep your opinions to yourself. I'm just here to have fun at this point not hear everyones bullshit constantly. I'm not spamming or doing anything wrong actually at this moment. So quit being hypocrite & mind your own.



Has anyone ever told you that you're the personification of herpes?


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve a mouth ulcer and it’s sore as fuck and I’m also having PMS and my period is due and I think I’m gonna need to scream at someone.



Chocolate milk and a hot water bottle might be the ticket. A good scream won't hurt either.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you're the personification of herpes?


Has anyone told you to suck a dick?


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Coxenormous just ignore them lad

If you're gona cry us all a river, at least jump in it and pretend you can't swin, might make us feel better


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hi, my name is.............

(fill in the blanks)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk i love u


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm not going anywhere what's to apologize for? I did nothing wrong in the first place. You let a MF get to your head. I have a solution get off your asses and off your seats. Drink plenty oh H20 and do something with your lives. Inspire me to do just that. I wanna see it to believe it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna be having lunch soon


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I like you in The Abyss @Coxenormous.
> 
> Make no mistake about me:


They're trying to get to me. I wont let their foolish negativity get to me. It's bound to rebound. I don't like being hurt


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not going anywhere what's to apologize for? I did nothing wrong in the first place. You let a MF get to your head. I have a solution get off your asses and off your seats. Drink plenty oh H20 and do something with your lives. Inspire me to do just that. I wanna see it to believe it


reread the lounge guidelines.  the part that this is not a serious forum.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Has anyone told you to suck a dick?



My god, what a devastating insult! How will I ever recover? The originality! The sheer gall of it!

I first heard that in middle school and the sting! It never stops!

Cox, really mate, you do not want to start with me, you will lose and be too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> reread the lounge guidelines.  the part that this is not a serious forum.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> My god, what a devastating insult! How will I ever recover? The originality! The sheer gall of it!
> 
> I first heard that in middle school and the sting! It never stops!
> 
> Cox, really mate, you do not want to start with me, you will lose and be too stupid to realize it.


“You speak an infinite deal of nothing.”
― William Shakespeare


----------



## Coxenormous

2,000 post!


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> “You speak an infinite deal of nothing.”
> ― William Shakespeare



Fuck off with your pseudo-intellectual drivel. Quoting someone with an intellect does not make you an intellectual. Now run along you little piss stain before I let @jhjhsdi make the beast with two backs with you.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


>


that makes me sleep good


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Fuck off with your pseudo-intellectual drivel. Quoting someone with an intellect does not make you an intellectual. Now run along you little piss stain before I let @jhjhsdi make the beast with two backs with you.


Allllll talk! & you think your words get to me? El oh El. Why am I still here? What language are you speaking? Sounds like Bullshit to me


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coxenormous

This is the perfect song for my little sticky situation in the thread


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coxenormous

The problem with closed minded people is their mouth is always open. This is a true statement


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Allllll talk! & you think your words get to me? El oh El. Why am I still here? What language are you speaking? Sounds like Bullshit to me



You are an intellectual behemoth. I can't keep up. P.S. That was Shakespeare I was quoting... Have you ever read and actually interpreted any Shakespeare beyond wiki quotes? Sounds like you don't know your bullshit you fraud.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> The problem with closed minded people is their mouth is always open. This is a true statement



The irony is killing me.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> You are an intellectual behemoth. I can't keep up. P.S. That was Shakespeare I was quoting... Have you ever read and actually interpreted any Shakespeare beyond wiki quotes? Sounds like you don't know your bullshit you fraud.


Row Row Row your boat gently off a cliff....


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> The irony is killing me.


I'm not saying I dislike you, but i'd for sure unplug your life supprt to charge my phone if I were at your death bed


----------



## Shady's Fox

First shit that it's laughable.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I haven’t read or heard _Romeo and Juliet _since the 9th grade. Make it pretty for daddy love!



Think it's from Othello or maybe A Midsummer Night's Dream. Haven't read Romeo & Juliet actually.

Edit: It's from Othello


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Coxenormous

I do protest I never injuried thee, But love thee better than thou canst devise. A plague a’ both your houses! They have made worms’ meat of me


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


> 2,000 post!


It's posts like these that keep me cuming....


----------



## Fire&Water

th fuck is this shit ?
pt II


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Fire&Water

@JahseeM
you back home from your car campout ?


----------



## DopeM

Yea buddy

Doing my 14 day quarantine bc I accidentally drove through Illinois

And like every other fucking state we passed through


----------



## Fire&Water

Ha!  awesome ...
Im overdue for another one
Still had my converted van for my last one a year ago
Was tired of pulling the gas pump handle


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna be having lunch soon


Reallt? Its20 past 1am here. LULZ 


Shady's Fox said:


>


Forgot what this quite was tbh


Shady's Fox said:


>


And this,lol.jm drunk. My phone died and I've just walked home to get my charger and I'M BACK. but drunko


BK38 said:


> The irony is killing me.


The ironing killed me. Irons are dangerous things tbh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ya i live closer to the sun

temporarily


----------



## jhjhsdi

Oh yea I remember now.

The first was supposed to say 'I'd rape that' 

The second some was supposed to day 'Cardi b is a cunt and a rapist and I would rape her silly jsjt for the LOLZ' 
HEH HEH


----------



## jhjhsdi

Like this post if u think Cardi b is a cunt, rapist, and general piece of ass cunt shit

Shame u can't like ur own posts


----------



## jhjhsdi

I think I'm about to smoke a spliff for the first time in a longggg time.

#writeoffoclock
P s I stole 300mg Lyrica. Reet up da snoot


----------



## Fire&Water

DopeM said:


> Yea buddy
> 
> Doing my 14 day quarantine bc I accidentally drove through Illinois
> 
> And like every other fucking state we passed through


Did you get into the N Cali
Oregon , WA at all ?


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

USA wants more CCTV, what'd you expect? it's well known we're going backwards. Also Microsoft because they're so jealous on how they failed with their Windows Phone edition and now wants to ditch others for their mistakes.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I also stole a small can of pink gin and tonic #disgusting
So disgusting I puked up all my chilli chicken wraps in the sink. They burn more on the way out. Yolo
Had to hold my nose to down the 2nd half lol double yolo


----------



## Shady's Fox

#savetiktok


----------



## jhjhsdi

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> USA wants more CCTV, what'd you expect? it's well known we're going backwards. Also Microsoft because they're so jealous on how they failed with their Windows Phone edition and now wants to ditch others for their mistakes.


FUCK Microsoft 

Altho it is a gold description for most of your penises LULZ


----------



## DopeM

Fire&Water said:


> Did you get into the N Cali
> Oregon , WA at all ?


Just as far as crater lake (really quite amazing).  The place we camped at that night there was a dude in charge named "condor"  he grew up where I grew up in NY and his first gig out of the navy was where scuba grew up in California.  Kinda odd?

My cousin put us up in his place on SF so we stayed an extra couple nights.  Otherwise I was going up to Washington....


----------



## Shady's Fox

jhjhsdi said:


> I think I'm about to smoke a spliff for the first time in a longggg time.
> 
> #writeoffoclock
> P s I stole 300mg Lyrica. Reet up da snoot



no wonder you're goin to the pen, get off web. Word salad.


----------



## Fire&Water

Yayuh
Crater Lk is a must do
reminds of some old pics on my dead phone
Those campground hosts are an odd breed .I dont know why they always get hired
(the odd ones)
No I do, its Govt ...


----------



## DopeM

Lolol he was rly into my lighthouse t shirt 

He also said he graduated in 75 which would make him 65 but he didnt look over 50.  Claimed it was the sulfur smelling well spring 

I drank some and had the best farts of my life


----------



## Fire&Water

I've met a bunch that were on the verge of psycho campground hosts over the years
Met one about 5 yrs ago that photo'd for Nat Geo & such
was a great balance out


----------



## Shady's Fox

5am chill


----------



## Fire&Water

One in Oregon offered his trailer for my wife to change duds, no thanks 
Busted him with 4 old shitty camcorders set up behind stuffed toys ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's hot

i got my dick wet last night it was hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

also featuring @madness00


----------



## DopeM

Fire&Water said:


> One in Oregon offered his trailer for my wife to change duds, no thanks
> Busted him with 4 old shitty camcorders set up behind stuffed toys ...


Yoikes


----------



## jhjhsdi

Shady's Fox said:


> no wonder you're goin to the pen, get off web. Word salad.


I'll give you word salad, if you say please


----------



## Fire&Water

Thats wat he said when ranger rick knocked on his aluminum door


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fire&Water said:


> Thats wat he said when ranger rick knocked on his aluminum door


I'll cut his cat. Some homo


----------



## Fire&Water

It was already stuffed


----------



## jhjhsdi

Is it weird I'm just eating butter well margarine from my mates fridge? Yolo

Knifes full of it while she snorting away, lul


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fire&Water said:


> It was already stuffed


Unsure


----------



## jhjhsdi

Also, I've eaten her strawberries. 

And I don't mean her anal prolapse, for you 'kiss the strawberry' fans.


----------



## Fire&Water

butters better


----------



## jhjhsdi

Tbf, I've actually eaten LOADS of marg.
By itself 
I'm disgusted 

Also, prob given her some kind of hep or covid


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fire&Water said:


> butters better


Beggars can't be choosers pal


Also this shit is. Pretty salty


----------



## jhjhsdi

At least I finished her wine first LULZ


----------



## Fire&Water

Country Crock-O-Shit
its a Wallyworld staple


----------



## jhjhsdi

I hate wine. AND I had some spliff


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fire&Water said:


> Country Crock-O-Shit


Do you like me DO U WANT TO PLAY WITH ME


----------



## Fire&Water

The grape alcohol is the best alcohol buzzzzzzzzxxxx
better not go for soda


----------



## jhjhsdi

@The Wizard of the Creek that looks like a really nice creek

To drown babys in

And cats


----------



## jhjhsdi

I made one of those cheap pasta n sauce saucets but I added salt pepper mustard garlic powder thyme soy sauce and lemon juice. And extra milk n butter

Banggggggin


----------



## jhjhsdi

@The Wizard of the Creek fuckin love that song video

Dya know when I knew my ex Mrs wasn't for me? When I said 'aphex twin have a new song' n she was all like 'yea I know' n I said 'no u don't' n she said sumin along the lines of yeah THEY do 

I was like ummmm. Bye


----------



## JoEhJoEh

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i breath under water since i was a kid.


Me too! And the best part is when you check out you are dreaming and THIS is why but you don't wake up. I always found that very cool.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

mooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing everybody :D

JJ


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> mooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing everybody :D
> 
> JJ


Hey. Just took mdma so gonna see how this morning is bout to go


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Hey. Just took mdma so gonna see how this morning is bout to go



Rolling during the day is pretty fun ime. Best at a festival though.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Rolling during the day is pretty fun ime. Best at a festival though.


Fuck yes, so much fun. I was at boardmasters like 5 years ago and it was unreal. Fucking cold though beside the sea at time’s. You feel the cold way more when you’re rolling.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Fuck yes, so much fun. I was at boardmasters like 5 years ago and it was unreal. Fucking cold though beside the sea at time’s. You feel the cold way more when you’re rolling.



Right on. I don't really feel the cold until I'm coming down, generally the next day. One of my favorite rolls was at a festival that was literally 50m from the Great Wall in Beijing, was pretty epic. Too bad a bunch of Aussies left all their trash at the party spot one year and then the Chinese gov banned all festivals there after that...


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, feeling great. Love you guys.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Da Abyss: 'Swere it's at:


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What the fuck happened in Beirut? Who the fuck stores that amount of ammonium nitrate. I have a farm and know just how incredibly explosive that shit is. Remember, Timothy McVeigh only had a very small amount to blow up that federal building in Oklahoma in comparison to what those monsters had stored in that port authority building. WTF happed to let that shit destroy the beautiful war torn city of Beirut. That city was leveled the other day, and the humanitarian catastrophe that has to be dealt with is incomprehensible! There still is a pandemic ongoing too!
> 
> Fuck those assholes responsible for that shit. Burnt to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard



Apparently the University of Sheffield did an assessment of the explosion based on video footage and the explosion can not even be compared to conventional arms. The blast was equivalent to 10 percent of the bomb dropped on Hiroshima! It is the largest non-nuclear explosion ever. Poor people...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

world gets uglier every day iirc


----------



## euphoricc

o shittttt


----------



## BK38

My dog is a fucking crack head after a bath. She transforms from age 14 to about 1.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do you know what Christopher Columbus means in Italian?
> 
> 
> *Description*
> 
> I don’t know where the fuck I am.


he was dope sick going to get opium in India iirc


----------



## BK38

OMG, it's going to be 40c or 104f tmrw. I'm already fucking melting. I think I'm just going to start a nudist colony, it's the only way to beat the heat.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

''The fat man told the blues''


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> there is a physical addiction to ketamine from what I understand
> 
> perhaps your pattern of use doesn't induce it (I am under the impression it would take more than a few weeks of use)



I have never used ketamine habitually, but I did use 3-MeO-PCP most days for a year and a half, and never had the slightest difficulty stopping (well obviously I kept wanting to do it for some time but when I stopped wanting to, I stopped and felt fine).  Of course some people report withdrawals from cannabis, but I've never had those either, even when I was a wake and bake, smoke right before bed, 24/7 smoker for years.  I also have never gotten withdrawals from nicotine (but absolutely have had horrible withdrawals from opiates and some types of gabaergics).


----------



## Shady's Fox

bombacloat

boai


----------



## jhjhsdi

I've already day drank 4 big bottles of cider and passed out for a bit now I've just picked up 4 more bottles and a can of that blueberry lime vodka stuff, my mate paid bless her. Didn't even get mad that I stole her Lyrica lol

I'm gettin f'd up again tonight. Shitposting incoming


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> OMG, it's going to be 40c or 104f tmrw. I'm already fucking melting. I think I'm just going to start a nudist colony, it's the only way to beat the heat.



And i thought my life was tough!

 but really i hate swamp-ass.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> And i thought my life was tough!
> 
> but really i hate swamp-ass.



Haha. I'm going to talcum up my balls and fashion a loin cloth out of some used face masks. It's way too fucking hot and I basically never wear shorts.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What's wrong with shorts?

I have pink, yellow and cargo.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> What's wrong with shorts?
> 
> I have pink, yellow and cargo.



Nothing wrong with shorts, I just don't think I look good in them with my skinny ass legs. At this point it's more a habit than anything. I pretty much just wear them when I swim.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Baby I'd make you feel comfortable wearing a thong with me.


----------



## schizopath

Well thats enough mdma for the whole year. Gonna chill the night with some downers.

How you guys doing?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Baby I'd make you feel comfortable wearing a thong with me.



Something like this?


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> OMG, it's going to be 40c or 104f tmrw. I'm already fucking melting. I think I'm just going to start a nudist colony, it's the only way to beat the heat.



yeah its going to be 80C (450f) here tomorrow. i think i'll just lie in a freezer for the day


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah it's up to you.

Just be comfy.


----------



## CFC

jhjhsdi said:


> I've already day drank 4 big bottles of cider and passed out for a bit now I've just picked up 4 more bottles and a can of that blueberry lime vodka stuff, my mate paid bless her. Didn't even get mad that I stole her Lyrica lol
> 
> I'm gettin f'd up again tonight. Shitposting incoming



sounds horrific. i only had a few drinks last night and couldn't sleep a whit


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> Well thats enough mdma for the whole year. Gonna chill the night with some downers.
> 
> How you guys doing?



how much did u take?


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Baby I'd make you feel comfortable wearing a thong with me.



hows your weed-a-thon going?


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yepper, no opium in the Caribbean. The spice trade.



what kinds of spells u cooked up lately m8?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> hows your weed-a-thon going?



Good.

Smokes about an hour ago but about to be dry of nuggets.


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> yeah its going to be 80C (450f) here tomorrow. i think i'll just lie in a freezer for the day



Live on Mars or something?


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> Live on Mars or something?



venus iirc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tech support nerd in the house everyone give him a noogie.

@CFC


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> how much did u take?


Maybe 200mg. First time since november and already sold a bunch.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have done 7mg clonazapin yesterday but it's still affecting, i ate 4mg in morning now i ate 1mg Xanax and 2mg more clonazepam.
Now it's time to do some more bupre.
Turbo DMW is back!


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Tech support nerd in the house everyone give him a noogie.
> 
> @CFC



In and out, chip chop, kill the spam.

Have fun bois!


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Live on Mars or something?



Neptune's Moon. 14 future roofs.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Neptune's Moon.



I wanna do shrooms on Neptune's moon


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Good.
> 
> Smokes about an hour ago but about to be dry of nuggets.



I hate being dankrupt. I smoked really heavy for like 2-3 weeks and my tolerance shot up like crazy. Think I'm going to wait until I harvest my lil bit of pot. It's still a month out and I gotta dry and cure after... So maybe not. Anyways, T break won't kill me, will wait a bit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I hate being dankrupt. I smoked really heavy for like 2-3 weeks and my tolerance shot up like crazy. Think I'm going to wait until I harvest my lil bit of pot. It's still a month out and I gotta dry and cure after... So maybe not. Anyways, T break won't kill me, will wait a bit.


BK, i wish you good luck and great fate in your journey. You have funny and quality posts. Respect.
Best regards - DMW


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> BK, i wish you good luck and great fate in your journey. You have funny and quality posts. Respect.
> Best regards - DMW



Did schizopath give you some of his MDMA? haha. But cheers


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Did schizopath give you some of his MDMA? haha. But cheers


I feel no empathy even if given MDMA.
In fact, it can make me violent.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I ordered just cool flexfit cap from internet. Really cool. 


This. Flexfit, my fevourite brand. Every graffiti writer has one of these.
I have been using these bucket hats for a long time but i return to caps now.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I feel no empathy even if given MDMA.
> In fact, it can make me violent.



I can't imagine being violent on MDMA personally. You don't get all loved up and talkative and want to dance your ass off and roll so hard your eyeballs go into the back of your skull? Meth I can see getting violent on, same with booze, but I soften with MDMA for sure. I dunno, I'm not a violent person in general.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I can't imagine being violent on MDMA personally. You don't get all loved up and talkative and want to dance your ass off and roll so hard your eyeballs go into the back of your skull? Meth I can see getting violent on, same with booze, but I soften with MDMA for sure. I dunno, I'm not a violent person in general.


Well, i'm expection. I remember this guy hitting me to head when i was rolling really hard and i just lost it really fucking hard trying to fight eveybody.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good to hear MDMA affects you good way. It makes me feel good too, but not empathetic. While others are telling me how good i am i'm just sitting in the corner planning how i will kill each of them.
Okay, bit a stretch but you get the point.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I used to own a creek like that. It was special cause it had platypus living in it. Lost it in my coke bankruptcy.

EDIT: fuck me, things move fast over here!


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good to hear MDMA affects you good way. It makes me feel good too, but not empathetic. While others are telling me how good i am i'm just sitting in the corner planning how i will kill each of them.
> Okay, bit a stretch but you get the point.



That's no fun. Maybe you're doing it in the wrong environment and it's a bit overwhelming? I have a lot of friends that prefer chilled out settings as opposed to a full on festival kind of situation with lots of idiots around and too much stimulation. Bet if it was just you and your fiance you might have a better experience.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> That's no fun. Maybe you're doing it in the wrong environment and it's a bit overwhelming? I have a lot of friends that prefer chilled out settings as opposed to a full on festival kind of situation with lots of idiots around and too much stimulation. Bet if it was just you and your fiance you might have a better experience.


You're right about enviorememnt. 
Last birthday of my woman we fucked so long her pussy slime was dipping all along her legs it was just amazing.
Couldn't cum because of the excstacy tho. 
I have had good experiences too, but it doesn't make me empathetic.


----------



## BK38

pussy slime
pussy slime
pussy slime
pussy slime
pussy slime
pussy slime
pussy slime


----------



## jhjhsdi

CFC said:


> sounds horrific. i only had a few drinks last night and couldn't sleep a whit


I'm on my 3rd set of 4 now. So jus finished 9th bottle. 3.7units a bottle plus the 1.3 that was in the vodka thing. I duno how many units that is but it's defo a fair few
I love this stuff man


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> I'm on my 3rd set of 4 now. So jus finished 9th bottle. 3.7units a bottle plus the 1.3 that was in the vodka thing. I duno how many units that is but it's defo a fair few
> I love this stuff man



That's a lot of units...34.6 to be precise. Yikes, I'd be dead the next day and probably still feel rough the day after that. A bottle of 700ml vodka has like 25 I think...


----------



## jhjhsdi

Anybody wanna fuck my dead rabbit? X


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> That's a lot of units...34.6 to be precise. Yikes, I'd be dead the next day and probably still feel rough the day after that. A bottle of 700ml vodka has like 25 I think...


u just drink wen u wake up. no big deal


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> That's a lot of units...34.6 to be precise. Yikes, I'd be dead the next day and probably still feel rough the day after that. A bottle of 700ml vodka has like 25 I think...


No half measures pal!  
No drugs in sight? I go hard on the booze. 
Got another 3 x 3.7 bottles to go then I'll probably have some of her wine lol

And @ghostandthedarknes is right. That's exactly what I did this morning. I can't afford to do it tomorrow morning though.
So it'll be paracetamol, food(toast), lots of sleep/lying in the dark, and possibly a wank?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> No half measures pal!
> No drugs in sight? I go hard on the booze.
> Got another 3 x 3.7 bottles to go then I'll probably have some of her wine lol
> 
> And @ghostandthedarknes is right. That's exactly what I did this morning. I can't afford to do it tomorrow morning though.
> So it'll be paracetamol, food(toast), lots of sleep/lying in the dark, and possibly a wank?


party on


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u just drink wen u wake up. no big deal



Yeah, not for me. I generally wait until noon at least. I dunno, I've had my fair share of sessions. I've killed a case of beer in a day or a bottle of vodka... but doesn't happen often.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Yeah, not for me. I generally wait until noon at least. I dunno, I've had my fair share of sessions. I've killed a case of beer in a day or a bottle of vodka... but doesn't happen often.


tbh better off to avoid alcohol. bring you down. takes awhile but it will happen. ime


----------



## DopeM

Yea nothing too crazy rly happened


ghostandthedarknes said:


> tbh better off to avoid alcohol. bring you down. takes awhile but it will happen. ime


Who says clarity can't come from old farts?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Alcohol is brilliant
Brilliant

Hangovers are shit though of course. 
They definitely get worse as you get older aswel, worse than a comedown by far.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just got my self 10x pack of 10mg diazepams. I have ate 6mg clonazepam and 1mg of alpozepam today.
Yesterday i ate 10mg clonazepam and day after that 6 mg. Long half-lifes, i'm about to be super fucked yp.
Welp, i already am.


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Just got my self 10x pack of 10mg diazepams. I have ate 6mg clonazepam and 1mg of alpozepam today.
> Yesterday i ate 10mg clonazepam and day after that 6 mg. Long half-lifes, i'm about to be super fucked yp.
> Welp, i already am.


Yes then
In a way, I miss my abusing benzos days, I mean when I got addicted and had WDs that was one of the worst experiences ever, but, I do miss getting wavey on them the years before my addiction. 
I used to love taking an unknown handful and going out being a cunt lol. Especially when you've had a shit day. 
Throws your worries (AND inhibitions) way further out the window than alcohol does. 

Jus be careful not go leaving a trail of destruction that you don't remember doing pal  
Done that way too many times lol. Trail right up to the fuckin doorstep


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Yes then
> In a way, I miss my abusing benzos days, I mean when I got addicted and had WDs that was one of the worst experiences ever, but, I do miss getting wavey on them the years before my addiction.
> I used to love taking an unknown handful and going out being a cunt lol. Especially when you've had a shit day.
> Throws your worries (AND inhibitions) way further out the window than alcohol does.
> 
> Jus be careful not go leaving a trail of destruction that you don't remember doing pal
> Done that way too many times lol. Trail right up to the fuckin doorstep


I know i know i have destoyed friendsips, hips, property, lives, my own life temporilary. Trail of destruction.
I try to keep it on the fun side. So no blacking out. I get very violent and act like a pig when doing too much benzos.
I don't remember much about yesterday evening but i wont hurt my woman who i'm whit she's my everything.
Even tho is misgonyistic and pig here sometitmes, i can actually be very charming and lovable man.
I do great favours to my woman. I get her flowers, make her food before she wakes up so i bring it to bed. I love her. 7
So fuck you @PrincessDiz! 
Well, to be honest you're kinda hot too Diz, because you bully Cox with these great burns. And you never submit. Never? We will see.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*



This song on benzos is next level. Or on psychedelics. *


----------



## jhjhsdi

@DeadManWalkin' I used to get the same on benzo blackouts. Especially with triazolos. Well violent n proper cunty. 
Not cool. 

Got some intense horror stories tbh. Ones I don't even want to share here lol
And we all KNOW I did ten times worse shit than my worst horror story that I can't even remember 
My benzo days are half the reason I want to be a youth drug worker/councilor, I've got so many horror stories from pharmaceutical abuse, I'll scare the wee bastards straight lol


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> So fuck you @PrincessDiz!
> Well, to be honest you're kinda hot too Diz, because you bully Cox with these great burns. And you never submit. Never? We will see.


Hahaha.... pretty sure you’d be begging me for the chance to kneel down and kiss my ass.


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


>


Bull-shit is that your ass lol


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> Bull-shit is that your ass lol


Lol, it’s 100% me. I had loads of my pics in the nudie thread, I removed them. Might post some again soon. Will think about it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Bull-shit is that your ass lol


yes


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> Lol, it’s 100% me. I had loads of my pics in the nudie thread, I removed them. Might post some again soon. Will think about it.


Hmmm. I'll have to confirm via PM. 'favors' shall be returned


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Hahaha.... pretty sure you’d be begging me for the chance to kneel down and kiss my ass.


We'll see. I'll come for a visit.


----------



## jhjhsdi

sapnu puas


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> We'll see. I'll come for a visit.


Spit roast?


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> Hmmm. I'll have to confirm via PM. 'favors' shall be returned


 @BK38 knows I’m real, don’t ya baby


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


>


If that is you... I'd most definitely write you off. 
1st. Where you from?
2nd. Are you single?


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> If that is you... I'd most definitely write you off.
> 1st. Where you from?
> 2nd. Are you single?


It definitely is me... you wouldn’t. 
I’m from Ireland
I’m single and super happy about it right now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi and princess sittin in a tree.....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> It definitely is me... you wouldn’t.
> I’m from Ireland
> I’m single and super happy about it right now.


I don't know if I'm "single" or not, I don't think the labels help

am I happy?  Is anyone?  [philosophical]

I'm happy when I get my dick wet


----------



## Shady's Fox

*head shake*

He.. *shoulder shrug* *exhales*

Cray cray. She actually looks for a pimp


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> *head shake*
> 
> He.. *shoulder shrug* *exhales*
> 
> Cray cray. She actually looks for a pimp


Who’s looking for a pimp? Cox? No pimp would want him.


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> It definitely is me... you wouldn’t.
> I’m from Ireland
> I’m single and super happy about it right now.


I've had an Irish girl before. I was pretty young mind, but i still had her. A few times actually. On holiday in Greece when about 19.
I love the Irish accent tbh. Super sexy. 
But when she said "dya want me turn over' halfway thru one of the times, I had to make her repeat herself like 3 times. Proper ruined the moment. For a moment. Lol
So how old are you? I bet I'm happier being single lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god

just had a fat dab of shatter

... hit the right spot... 

am going to be ok... it's going to be ok


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> It definitely is me... you wouldn’t.
> I’m from Ireland
> I’m single and super happy about it right now.


Oh and. I would lol


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Who’s looking for a pimp? Cox? No pimp would want him.


 Shut up


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> am going to be ok... it's going to be ok


PRAY 4 MOJO


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> I've had an Irish girl before. I was pretty young mind, but i still had her. A few times actually. On holiday in Greece when about 19.
> I love the Irish accent tbh. Super sexy.
> But when she said "dya want me turn over' halfway thru one of the times, I had to make her repeat herself like 3 times. Proper ruined the moment. For a moment. Lol
> So how old are you? I bet I'm happier being single lol


go 2 pm


----------



## Shady's Fox

Anubis is on my shoulder


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Shut up


no u


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Anubis is on my shoulder


and he shit


----------



## jhjhsdi

@PrincessDiz I always wanted to have fun with an Irish girl. I mean I know I did when I was in Greece, BUT, I was just a mere boy back then
I'm a man now. And if I can't find your g-spot within 60 secs I'll owe you 3 dinners. 
You have to pay for my trip, mind.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> PRAY 4 MOJO


I knew you would be fine, you have that top class suave, that irresistible personality, someone who can always put a smile on my face, like Annie


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> and he shit


And pissed


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I knew you would be fine, you have that top class suave, that irresistible personality, someone who can always put a smile on my face, like Annie


Haha who the fuck is Annie? I'll cut her


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin I Thijk I might h put PRAY4MOJO In my sig llol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Haha who the fuck is Annie? I'll cut her


omg you haven't tried Popeyes

you poor soul


----------



## jhjhsdi

Just finished my 12th cider. I'm so glad I deleted facebook n started posting here


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> omg you haven't tried Popeyes
> 
> you poor soul


I do live in England remember. I don't think they have it here


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I do live in England remember. I don't think they have it here


ya but they have taco bells all over the world i thought they would have popeyes over there

ever been 2 murka?


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Who’s looking for a pimp? Cox? No pimp would want him.


Cox want's to be submissive, but Cox is such a bitch a Pimp would resort to suicide listening to him crying about different shit every day.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> Shut up


No you


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya but they have taco bells all over the world i thought they would have popeyes over there
> 
> ever been 2 murka?


Not heard of it? 
In England to 'murk' is to kill or beat up, in chav slang anyway 

But yea no popeyes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My daughter’s frightened of the Popeyes lady. Every time a Popeyes commercial came on, she would close her eyes and stick her fingers in her ears, and go la la la la la. She was like 8 y/o.


lol!!


----------



## jhjhsdi

Soooo
No one wants to fuck my rabbit?
And there's no gofundme going on? 
AND I matched with a pretty fit bird earlier on tinder n it kept freezing I asked if she had Insta or whatsapp n gave my digits... She asked if I had snapchat n I said no
.. Went dead 
Wtf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Soooo
> No one wants to fuck my rabbit?
> And there's no gofundme going on?
> AND I matched with a pretty fit bird earlier on tinder n it kept freezing I asked if she had Insta or whatsapp n gave my digits... She asked if I had snapchat n I said no
> .. Went dead
> Wtf


lol

chicks want social media followers

not dicks

you want your dick sucked you need to get a diff app


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> chicks want social media followers
> 
> not dicks
> 
> you want your dick sucked you need to get a diff app


What do you recommend?


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> chicks want social media followers
> 
> not dicks
> 
> you want your dick sucked you need to get a diff app


actually you need a person not an app. u silly kids


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ummm

i guess?  but prolly no


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

your avatar is like this






just so you know


----------



## Coxenormous

If you're talking about me... Yeah that's my Crazy phase eyes as in someones going to get fucked up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yes

you have an overly obsessed girlfriend meme avatar

and it doesn't look like someone's going to get fucked up

it looks like someone is going to call me at 4 am when I don't answer 113 random texts


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> yes
> 
> you have an overly obsessed girlfriend meme avatar
> 
> and it doesn't look like someone's going to get fucked up
> 
> it looks like someone is going to call me at 4 am when I don't answer 113 random texts


I'm just going to stay rogue, but when my Eyes are like that... It's not a good thing,


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I'm just going to stay rogue, but when my Eyes are like that... It's not a good thing,


I will take your word on it.


----------



## Xorkoth

jhjhsdi said:


> Soooo
> No one wants to fuck my rabbit?
> And there's no gofundme going on?
> AND I matched with a pretty fit bird earlier on tinder n it kept freezing I asked if she had Insta or whatsapp n gave my digits... She asked if I had snapchat n I said no
> .. Went dead
> Wtf



I prefer human women, but I thank you for the offer.

Snapchat is the new "I know how to find your G spot in 60 seconds"


----------



## Coxenormous

They taught me something at Manchester University in psychology and it's a secret weapon    I'm not mentioning anyone at all but subliminal messaging is a mf 



 - Cox out


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

jhjhsdi said:


> Anybody wanna fuck my dead rabbit? X



I mean..

I don't _not _want to?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg

possibly better than kidz bop karen 






@w01fg4ng 

~ 1:30 to 2:30 you will see KAREN get taken down for her gratuitous use of the N word


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain would you put things in Diz's ass?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Captain would you put things in Diz's ass?


lol

rite now I'm obsessed with one butt and stuff, don't need more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

after the covid vaccine is out

i'm gonna do a lot of meth in vegas and be a stripper






fuck the plebe life


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You've got the penis for it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that first karen is so high energy

if i had energy like that i'd feel 10 years younger


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I feel like she's acting?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You've got the penis for it.


I sure do... that is like the 1 thing i have to smile about right now that and video games and you guise  

i need my skinny meth body back

i have this fat sober lockdown body i hate it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude Tina is a bitch though. 

I told my therapist weed makes me horny and she was stunned IDK why.


----------



## jhjhsdi

madness00 said:


> I mean..
> 
> I don't _not _want to?


Do u mind if I watch/join in?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You can stream it. I want the mouth just don't look at me while we do it if you come in and take the ass.


----------



## jhjhsdi

madness00 said:


> You can stream it. I want the mouth just don't look at me while we do it if you come in and take the ass.


How are we gonna high five above it if I don't make eye contact?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Look at elbows for better accuracy. That's a good trick for the noobs.


----------



## jhjhsdi

madness00 said:


> Look at elbows for better accuracy. That's a good trick for the noobs.


Ok fine but what if I just plain want to look at you, during? Can't you just shut your eyes /go happy place so I can get on with it? I won't touch.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@Hopey. saw a bald eagle cruzin the river today  send them black bears....


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @Hopey. saw a bald eagle cruzin the river today  send them black bears....


Did you shag it?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Did you shag it?


no. did u?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I would fuck all of those Karen’s. I have woooooood, boner boner (skeet skeet skeet)!
> 
> Those are my type of ladies! I wood have thrown rocks at that asshole guy fucking with that gorgeous second Karen.
> 
> God I’m hard af
> 
> —Wizard


i am pretty sad wizard

time is a void and i am being pulled into the abyss


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am pretty sad wizard
> 
> time is a void and i am being pulled into the abyss


go camping


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> go camping


i went out recently

cant right now due to physical disorder which is recovering

i may have maybe 2-3 healthy days this month to myself and then... responsibilities


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no. did u?


Yea lol. 
Violently.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i went out recently
> 
> cant right now due to physical disorder which is recovering
> 
> i may have maybe 2-3 healthy days this month to myself and then... responsibilities


drink heavy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

where is Hylight?


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> where is Hylight?



Quality question.


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> where is Hylight?


On drugs maybe?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> On drugs maybe?


cood b but stfu


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> cood b but stfu


That's why most of us are even on this site right? It's nothing personal, I don't even know Hylight, wind ya neck in 'stfu' lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> That's why most of us are even on this site right? It's nothing personal, I don't even know Hylight, wind ya neck in 'stfu' lol


doesn't know Hylight.....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

g nite fuckers


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> doesn't know Hylight.....


I've seen the username but we've never conversed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> drink heavy


can't do that either due to health, yeah it's fun times I know

I have video games and you guys  that's about it, and my bbc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love you @Captain.Heroin! I’m right here with you. The Abyss is beautiful and you were one of the nicest coolest mods I first met here on Bluelight. I’m not forgetting about you other mods (thinking of @madness00 and your sweet sweet ass), and all of you beautiful creatures.
> 
> Welcome new mod @Deru. I want to kiss all of your faces and parts (especially you @TheLoveBandit)!
> 
> Kiss kissy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


+1 on madness' ass

what I need is like a whole day to myself where I'm physically healthy and am ok enough to start the new wave of brain death... but it will swallow me whole before I am prepared


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> can't do that either due to health, yeah it's fun times I know
> 
> I have video games and you guys  that's about it, and my bbc


fuckhealth. live moment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuckhealth. live moment


cdc on my case cuz' i has the superaids


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i'm such a bitch because i don't use heroin and i have like 3 ongoing pain conditions

u guise are the best for putting up with a sober asshole like me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

then i went into slr and read some hetero shit that is for real gonna stick in my head a hot minute

fucc me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> cdc on my case cuz' i has the superaids


excuses. live life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> excuses. live life


i like ur style


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> rite now I'm obsessed with one butt and stuff, don't need more


I'd give you my butt for just one person to have my side for once...


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I'd give you my butt for just one person to have my side for once...


as a sr moderator i have everyone's side here

and you are currently trending with dmw in round 6 you should feel like an e-celeb

hope you are enjoying your night, I am hoping to try to enjoy mine soon!!


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> as a sr moderator i have everyone's side here
> 
> and you are currently trending with dmw in round 6 you should feel like an e-celeb
> 
> hope you are enjoying your night, I am hoping to try to enjoy mine soon!!


Here's a fact. I'm not argueing with his dumbass anymore. Truth is he doesn't know what tf he's talking about.... And quite frankly it's gotten soo annoying I just read his shit... I refuse to respond... it's cancer


----------



## schizopath

She a nympho, I wanna fuck
Baby, let me get your info
Let me know what you wanna get yourself into
Yeah, I know that you got some daddy issues


----------



## Coxenormous

Dictionary

dumb-ass
/ˈdəmˌas/

_adjective_
INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN
adjective: *dumbass*

stupid; brainless.
"dumb-ass politicians"


----------



## Coxenormous

i'm not going to annoy anyone anymore... That's my word.... My Bond.... I just want friends not enemies


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I'd give you my butt for just one person to have my side for once...


<------ gay thread


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> <------ gay thread


----------



## Coxenormous

Everyone learns a lesson one way or another. I learned myn. Not to argue with ignorant  dumb asses


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuckhealth. live moment


best advice ever

took a shower, washed the covid out of my crack, am gonna flirt w/ him maybe ask him over, maybe not, see if he responds first

and im not gonna care if he doesn't

because i got it in spades still *fingergun blows*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Here's a fact. I'm not argueing with his dumbass anymore. Truth is he doesn't know what tf he's talking about.... And quite frankly it's gotten soo annoying I just read his shit... I refuse to respond... it's cancer


backing away from it is +1 for you

and i like your new avatar better A+


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> backing away from it is +1 for you
> 
> and i like your new avatar better A+


My family always told me I had that heart warming smile... only because I love Big and you can see it in my facial expressions  Love you CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> My family always told me I had that heart warming smile... only because I love Big and you can see it in my facial expressions  Love you CH


when I see pictures of myself smiling it makes me sad, thinking about how younger me had no idea what he was in for

i have some of them in keepsake areas for when I really want to turn on the waterworks irl

among a bunch of random things like untouched bottles of antidepressants, hollowpoint bullets, keepsakes from vacations, postcards (that I can later write goodbye notes on).  

I'm a very sentimental person.

are those gamer headphones

i have a pair, i use them for cs:go but it got lame w/ all the hackers so I gave up on it


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> when I see pictures of myself smiling it makes me sad, thinking about how younger me had no idea what he was in for
> 
> i have some of them in keepsake areas for when I really want to turn on the waterworks irl
> 
> among a bunch of random things like untouched bottles of antidepressants, hollowpoint bullets, keepsakes from vacations, postcards (that I can later write goodbye notes on).
> 
> I'm a very sentimental person.
> 
> are those gamer headphones
> 
> i have a pair, i use them for cs:go but it got lame w/ all the hackers so I gave up on it


You’re still a good person reguardless of what you think Mr. I like yah! And I played CS 1.6 the old school version. I loved Half - Life too


----------



## Coxenormous

My fav game was World of Warcraft... but I quit that.  It’s a bad addiction, worse than drugs lmao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> You’re still a good person reguardless of what you think Mr. I like yah! And I played CS 1.6 the old school version. I loved Half - Life too


I probably played Half Life repetitively for the hell of it... never got an impressive speed run or crowbar only run.  Did manage to get the infinite health/armor glitch on hard mode.  It was really easy to finish the game from that point. 

I didn't get into cs:go because I was so into 1.6 for... a long time.  And it broke my heart the gaming community moved on.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

there is also a lock of my own hair too 

i need to take pictures of my insanely creepy keepsakes for the community

and include the hand-written/created writings i have with transcription of image is poorly visible


----------



## Coxenormous

A little undead PvP on classic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

listening to opeth

apparently this whole album isn't on youtube but it's good


----------



## Coxenormous

I was OP I had duel wield sword instead of daggers people were so annoyed I’d gank them and camp their body


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> listening to opeth
> 
> apparently this whole album isn't on youtube but it's good


Idk how much of a rap fan you are but this is my favorite


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE DEEP STATE STOPPED THE RESUMPTION OF THE KOREAN WAR AND BROKE MY HEART 

*the deep state is real*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Idk how much of a rap fan you are but this is my favorite


not a huge rap fan

but i do appreciate the literature/written word of it a lot normally


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> not a huge rap fan
> 
> but i do appreciate the literature/written word of it a lot normally


I can make a rhyme any time


----------



## Coxenormous

Fuk it i'm ghost face now :O


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the ghost face is pretty cool


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> the ghost face is pretty cool


Look at my signature xDDDD


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> the ghost face is pretty cool


thanks


----------



## Coxenormous

Out of all Fictional Serial Killers Scream was rank #1


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Look at my signature xDDDD


u finish that bottle yet?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u finish that bottle yet?


Hell no i'm half done... I'm flushed already, But I will finish tonight!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Out of all Fictional Serial Killers Scream was rank #1


gtfo. mike Myers


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> gtfo. mike Myers


Scream vs Mike Myers? Who will win


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Scream vs Mike Myers? Who will win


ask Vegas


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ask Vegas


What goes on in Vegas... Stays in Vegas!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> What goes on in Vegas... Stays in Vegas!


go 2 vegas


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> go 2 vegas


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Massaged 2 milfs in exchange for bupre last night. Good deal if you ask me.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

poe poe checkpoints in nyc for covid. nazi shit. keep those masks on sheep and you might not notice you're handing over your rights.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I am pretty surprised I'm not hungover


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Bitch look at me, she said "Yuck!"
"What the fuck?" Hoe, I'm Oddy Nuff
I don't fuck with lifeforms from this planet, bitch, you out of luck
I got better shit to do, like sip the lines up in my cup
I ain't sharing, pint stay tucked
Waste my whole life hunting ducks


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> I am pretty surprised I'm not hungover


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Makes me wanna do it all over again lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Makes me wanna do it all over again lol


yeah man that's the problem lol


----------



## schizopath

Fuck, they dont give out post anymore on fridays. I really wanted my thc gummies for today


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> No you



With the murder of crows that nods their head by what the brother says..


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Konichewa bitches


----------



## Coxenormous

The only FBZ I can post in the Abyss


----------



## Coxenormous

What the fuck do you know about dis'


----------



## Coxenormous

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Konichewa bitches


Remember what you have seen, Because everything forgotten returns to the circling winds..


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Daaamn that 2nd one is cool as fuck man. I dig the native American decoration/culture. (Obviously) 

Does the 2nd painting have a name? If not, id name it 'Secluded Shaman', idk.


----------



## Coxenormous

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Daaamn that 2nd one is cool as fuck man. I dig the native American decoration/culture. (Obviously)
> 
> Does the 2nd painting have a name? If not, id name it 'Secluded Shaman', idk.


Yes, The Quote I put is actually on it. I have Native American in my blood. Missouri tribe. The Quapaw Tribe. Most of my family lives in Missouri


----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> With the murder of crows that nods their head by what the brother says..


You angry coz I showed my ass again? Just spank me and get it over with then move on. Si? Qui? Da?


----------



## Coxenormous

@MidniteMedicineMan13


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

I swear Native American culture knows how to jam when it comes to Metal. I've heard a few songs. My Grandpa would be able to translate most of it if he was still around.


----------



## Coxenormous

PrincessDiz said:


> You angry coz I showed my ass again? Just spank me and get it over with then move on. Si? Qui? Da?


I'm not mad, But here are some of the most Brutal Screams you have probably ever heard deary


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@schizopath ^^ They don't know what Brutal is until they've heard that     Please.... That music blows your shit talking out the Ball Park


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Aye even if you hate me... It's still attention & if you're scared to appose, then i'm God to you. Face the facts. - Cox out


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> Cox out



nice


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> nice


Looooove you!


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> Looooove you!



empty words mean nothing without dick pics


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> empty words mean nothing without dick pics


----------



## Coxenormous

Words of wisdom. I’m not really a tweaked get over it


----------



## mal3volent

do you know the cdc recommends wearing a mask while fucking?


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> do you know the cdc recommends wearing a mask while fucking?



Yeah dude, following CDC guidelines has never been more fun!


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Damn son! How you so smart


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> do you know the cdc recommends wearing a mask while fucking?


cdc must bang some ugly girls


----------



## jhjhsdi

I jus sniffed 300mg of Lyrica does that make me a tweaker?


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> I jus sniffed 300mg of Lyrica does that make me a tweaker?


Sure


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> Sure


Yessssss


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Yessssss


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Did you know It's actually impossible for Meth to actually cause brain damage unless you had a traumatic event happen like a car crash or some shit, but the Brain is the 2nd Strongest Muscle in your body. Your heart is 1st because it's constantly active, but the brain controls everything in your body including releasing dopamine thru the Pineal gland. You took too much and your brain got used to having high Dopamine levels, it's all a huge part of your imagination in my theory. I was diagnosed with Schizophrenia for untreated ADHD growing up. I didn't have the luxury of stimulants growing up. But imbalance dopamine can cause hallucinations, having a hard time focusing, Hyper activity, all kinds of symptoms. In conclusion no it's not technically "Brain Damage"


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Did you know It's actually impossible for Meth to actually cause brain damage unless you had a traumatic event happen like a car crash or some shit, but the Brain is the 2nd Strongest Muscle in your body. Your heart is 1st because it's constantly active, but the brain controls everything in your body including releasing dopamine thru the Pineal gland. You took too much and your brain got used to having high Dopamine levels, it's all a huge part of your imagination in my theory. I was diagnosed with Schizophrenia for untreated ADHD growing up. I didn't have the luxury of stimulants growing up. But imbalance dopamine can cause hallucinations, having a hard time focusing, Hyper activity, all kinds of symptoms. In conclusion no it's not technically "Brain Damage"



I don't care if you want to spread stupid memes or whatever and I know this is the Abyss, but you are straight up and unequivocally wrong. Methamphetamine has major damaging effects on the brain and you are spreading misinformation:

*What Are the Effects of Meth Use and Abuse?*

_Increased neuronal death_: The use of methamphetamine is associated with decreases in the number of neurons in the CNS. The ability of the CNS to regenerate these neurons is limited, and in many cases, the loss of neurons cannot be recovered. The body of evidence indicates that chronic use of methamphetamine can result in diffuse brain damage that occurs via neuronal death. Neuronal death occurs in a number of areas of the brain as a result of meth abuse that include but are not limited to:
_*The hippocampus*_: a crucial structure for the ability to remember and learn new information
_*The striatum*_: a structure in the subcortical areas of the brain that is crucial in movement and certain aspects of directed attention
_*The parietal cortex*_: a structure that is involved in being able to visualize objects in space and in the memory of nonverbal material
_*The frontal and prefrontal cortex*_: areas of the brain that are crucial in human cognition, particularly in reasoning, complex attention, problem-solving, and the inhibition of behaviors that might be damaging
_*A number of subcortical structures*_: including the basal ganglia, the reward center, the limbic system, and others
_*The cerebellum*_: controls various aspects of movement and is involved in a number of cognitive functions


*Decreased gliogenesis*
Neurons are not the only cells in the CNS. A number of other cells generally referred to as _glial cells_ also comprise the central nervous system. These cells have a number of responsibilities, including signaling capacities, fighting infection, developing myelin (the fatty sheath or white matter that neurons used to effectively communicate), etc. The use of methamphetamine has also been associated with increased damage and death to these cells in a number of brain areas, particularly in the prefrontal cortex where a number of important functions, such as attention, planning, abstract thinking, judgment, etc., occur. In addition, methamphetamine use is associated with a decrease in the production of_ glial progenitor cells,_ which are immature glial cells that differentiate into different types of glial cells.

*Decreased white matter*
As certain glial cells (oligodendrocytes and Schwann cells) become damaged and the ability to produce myelin is affected in both the brain and spinal cord, the amount of white matter in the CNS is decreased. White matter (myelin) aids in efficient singling between neurons in the CNS. White matter is located on the axons (signaling portions) of the neurons, and as this matter is decreased, neurons become less efficient in transmitting their signals. This results in a number of functional deficits.

*Decreases in the levels of dopamine and serotonin transporters*
Dopamine and serotonin transporters are specialized cells in the CNS that function to remove the dopamine and serotonin that have been released from the neurons into the synaptic cleft (the space between neurons) and bring them back into the cell where they can be repackaged for reuse. This partially results in the psychoactive effects of meth, but also leads to later dopamine and serotonin depletion because the neurons have less dopamine to use later. This can result in a number of extreme mood effects, such as initial extreme euphoria followed by extreme periods of depression, apathy, and hopelessness.

*Increased glutamate calcium in the brain*
Increases in the neurotransmitter glutamate (the major excitatory neurotransmitter in the brain) and calcium are often associated with neurotoxic effects in the brain as a result of the neurons being overly excited and continuing to fire to the point of actually damaging the system. If not modulated, this can result in significant damage throughout the central nervous system.

*Neurotoxic effects that damage the dendrites of the neurons*
A number of these neurotoxic effects lead to significant damage in the dendrites of neurons. The dendrites of neurons are the receiving portions of the neurons that receive the chemical singles from other neurons. This damage prevents the neurons from communicating effectively and can affect a number of cognitive and motor functions.


Live your life how you want, I don't judge, but when you spread dangerous falsehoods on a harm reduction site, you are doing a disservice to the community. There's jest, which is fine, it's the Abyss, but if you're joking, it's really not clear and not very funny frankly.


----------



## Coxenormous

Wowzers!


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I don't care if you want to spread stupid memes or whatever and I know this is the Abyss, but you are straight up and unequivocally wrong. Methamphetamine has major damaging effects on the brain and you are spreading misinformation:
> 
> *What Are the Effects of Meth Use and Abuse?*
> 
> _Increased neuronal death_: The use of methamphetamine is associated with decreases in the number of neurons in the CNS. The ability of the CNS to regenerate these neurons is limited, and in many cases, the loss of neurons cannot be recovered. The body of evidence indicates that chronic use of methamphetamine can result in diffuse brain damage that occurs via neuronal death. Neuronal death occurs in a number of areas of the brain as a result of meth abuse that include but are not limited to:
> _*The hippocampus*_: a crucial structure for the ability to remember and learn new information
> _*The striatum*_: a structure in the subcortical areas of the brain that is crucial in movement and certain aspects of directed attention
> _*The parietal cortex*_: a structure that is involved in being able to visualize objects in space and in the memory of nonverbal material
> _*The frontal and prefrontal cortex*_: areas of the brain that are crucial in human cognition, particularly in reasoning, complex attention, problem-solving, and the inhibition of behaviors that might be damaging
> _*A number of subcortical structures*_: including the basal ganglia, the reward center, the limbic system, and others
> _*The cerebellum*_: controls various aspects of movement and is involved in a number of cognitive functions
> 
> 
> *Decreased gliogenesis*
> Neurons are not the only cells in the CNS. A number of other cells generally referred to as _glial cells_ also comprise the central nervous system. These cells have a number of responsibilities, including signaling capacities, fighting infection, developing myelin (the fatty sheath or white matter that neurons used to effectively communicate), etc. The use of methamphetamine has also been associated with increased damage and death to these cells in a number of brain areas, particularly in the prefrontal cortex where a number of important functions, such as attention, planning, abstract thinking, judgment, etc., occur. In addition, methamphetamine use is associated with a decrease in the production of_ glial progenitor cells,_ which are immature glial cells that differentiate into different types of glial cells.
> 
> *Decreased white matter*
> As certain glial cells (oligodendrocytes and Schwann cells) become damaged and the ability to produce myelin is affected in both the brain and spinal cord, the amount of white matter in the CNS is decreased. White matter (myelin) aids in efficient singling between neurons in the CNS. White matter is located on the axons (signaling portions) of the neurons, and as this matter is decreased, neurons become less efficient in transmitting their signals. This results in a number of functional deficits.
> 
> *Decreases in the levels of dopamine and serotonin transporters*
> Dopamine and serotonin transporters are specialized cells in the CNS that function to remove the dopamine and serotonin that have been released from the neurons into the synaptic cleft (the space between neurons) and bring them back into the cell where they can be repackaged for reuse. This partially results in the psychoactive effects of meth, but also leads to later dopamine and serotonin depletion because the neurons have less dopamine to use later. This can result in a number of extreme mood effects, such as initial extreme euphoria followed by extreme periods of depression, apathy, and hopelessness.
> 
> *Increased glutamate calcium in the brain*
> Increases in the neurotransmitter glutamate (the major excitatory neurotransmitter in the brain) and calcium are often associated with neurotoxic effects in the brain as a result of the neurons being overly excited and continuing to fire to the point of actually damaging the system. If not modulated, this can result in significant damage throughout the central nervous system.
> 
> *Neurotoxic effects that damage the dendrites of the neurons*
> A number of these neurotoxic effects lead to significant damage in the dendrites of neurons. The dendrites of neurons are the receiving portions of the neurons that receive the chemical singles from other neurons. This damage prevents the neurons from communicating effectively and can affect a number of cognitive and motor functions.
> 
> 
> Live your life how you want, I don't judge, but when you spread dangerous falsehoods on a harm reduction site, you are doing a disservice to the community. There's jest, which is fine, it's the Abyss, but if you're joking, it's really not clear and not very funny frankly.


Oh yes! You finally learned how to Google!


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I don't care if you want to spread stupid memes or whatever and I know this is the Abyss, but you are straight up and unequivocally wrong. Methamphetamine has major damaging effects on the brain and you are spreading misinformation:
> 
> *What Are the Effects of Meth Use and Abuse?*
> 
> _Increased neuronal death_: The use of methamphetamine is associated with decreases in the number of neurons in the CNS. The ability of the CNS to regenerate these neurons is limited, and in many cases, the loss of neurons cannot be recovered. The body of evidence indicates that chronic use of methamphetamine can result in diffuse brain damage that occurs via neuronal death. Neuronal death occurs in a number of areas of the brain as a result of meth abuse that include but are not limited to:
> _*The hippocampus*_: a crucial structure for the ability to remember and learn new information
> _*The striatum*_: a structure in the subcortical areas of the brain that is crucial in movement and certain aspects of directed attention
> _*The parietal cortex*_: a structure that is involved in being able to visualize objects in space and in the memory of nonverbal material
> _*The frontal and prefrontal cortex*_: areas of the brain that are crucial in human cognition, particularly in reasoning, complex attention, problem-solving, and the inhibition of behaviors that might be damaging
> _*A number of subcortical structures*_: including the basal ganglia, the reward center, the limbic system, and others
> _*The cerebellum*_: controls various aspects of movement and is involved in a number of cognitive functions
> 
> 
> *Decreased gliogenesis*
> Neurons are not the only cells in the CNS. A number of other cells generally referred to as _glial cells_ also comprise the central nervous system. These cells have a number of responsibilities, including signaling capacities, fighting infection, developing myelin (the fatty sheath or white matter that neurons used to effectively communicate), etc. The use of methamphetamine has also been associated with increased damage and death to these cells in a number of brain areas, particularly in the prefrontal cortex where a number of important functions, such as attention, planning, abstract thinking, judgment, etc., occur. In addition, methamphetamine use is associated with a decrease in the production of_ glial progenitor cells,_ which are immature glial cells that differentiate into different types of glial cells.
> 
> *Decreased white matter*
> As certain glial cells (oligodendrocytes and Schwann cells) become damaged and the ability to produce myelin is affected in both the brain and spinal cord, the amount of white matter in the CNS is decreased. White matter (myelin) aids in efficient singling between neurons in the CNS. White matter is located on the axons (signaling portions) of the neurons, and as this matter is decreased, neurons become less efficient in transmitting their signals. This results in a number of functional deficits.
> 
> *Decreases in the levels of dopamine and serotonin transporters*
> Dopamine and serotonin transporters are specialized cells in the CNS that function to remove the dopamine and serotonin that have been released from the neurons into the synaptic cleft (the space between neurons) and bring them back into the cell where they can be repackaged for reuse. This partially results in the psychoactive effects of meth, but also leads to later dopamine and serotonin depletion because the neurons have less dopamine to use later. This can result in a number of extreme mood effects, such as initial extreme euphoria followed by extreme periods of depression, apathy, and hopelessness.
> 
> *Increased glutamate calcium in the brain*
> Increases in the neurotransmitter glutamate (the major excitatory neurotransmitter in the brain) and calcium are often associated with neurotoxic effects in the brain as a result of the neurons being overly excited and continuing to fire to the point of actually damaging the system. If not modulated, this can result in significant damage throughout the central nervous system.
> 
> *Neurotoxic effects that damage the dendrites of the neurons*
> A number of these neurotoxic effects lead to significant damage in the dendrites of neurons. The dendrites of neurons are the receiving portions of the neurons that receive the chemical singles from other neurons. This damage prevents the neurons from communicating effectively and can affect a number of cognitive and motor functions.
> 
> 
> Live your life how you want, I don't judge, but when you spread dangerous falsehoods on a harm reduction site, you are doing a disservice to the community. There's jest, which is fine, it's the Abyss, but if you're joking, it's really not clear and not very funny frankly.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Oh yes! You finally learned how to Google!



So you're just willfully ignorant? Good job on addressing my point with facts and reason instead of ad hominem attacks.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> So you're just willfully ignorant? Good job on addressing my point with facts and reason instead of ad hominem attacks.


No i'm just saying you finally learned how to Google! Welcome to the family!


----------



## Coxenormous

When in doubt just find out!


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> No i'm just saying you finally learned how to Google! Welcome to the family!



Did I call you a tweaker? Does that have anything to do with your argument that Meth does not cause brain damage? If you're part of the google using family, why do you still espouse ignorance? I think you might need to do some more research yourself before making claims that methamphetamine doesn't cause brain damage.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Did I call you a tweaker? Does that have anything to do with your argument that Meth does not cause brain damage? If you're part of the google using family, why do you still espouse ignorance? I think you might need to do some more research yourself before making claims that methamphetamine doesn't cause brain damage.


You clearly posted a whole post about abusing Meth, Wouldn't that be a tweaker. It is in my book... & brain damage isn't a real thing... Dopamine imbalance is! Google it..


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IIRC everything causes brain damage of some sort.

Meth is pretty high up there though.


----------



## Coxenormous

Dopamine plays a part in controlling the movements a person makes, as well as their emotional responses. The right balance of dopamine is vital for both physical and mental wellbeing.

Vital brain functions that affect mood, sleep, memory, learning, concentration, and motor control are influenced by the levels of dopamine in a person’s body. A dopamine deficiency may be related to certain medical conditions, including depression and Parkinson’s disease.

A dopamine deficiency can be due to a drop in the amount of dopamine made by the body or a problem with the receptors in the brain


----------



## Coxenormous

you're welcome


----------



## Coxenormous

Brain damage is an injury that causes the destruction or deterioration of brain cells. Keyword there "Injury" which means physical contact with the brain.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> you're welcome



You didn't read what I posted did you? What part of "neuronal death" did you not understand? Is that not, by definition, brain damage? Your arrogance is mind blowing.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> IIRC everything causes brain damage of some sort.
> 
> Meth is pretty high up there though.



Yeah dude, in order of severity it goes:

1. Listening to Cox
2. Methamphetamine
3. CTE


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> You didn't read what I posted did you? What part of "neuronal death" did you not understand? Is that not, by definition, brain damage? Your arrogance is mind blowing.


No Tbh I skimmed, Why would I read all of it... If it doesn't catch my attention i'm not going to fully read it. I saw Meth Abuse and instantly lost my Boner


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> No Tbh I skimmed, Why would I read all of it... If it doesn't catch my attention i'm not going to fully read it. I saw Meth Abuse and instantly lost my Boner



Maybe it's time you _finally _learned to read and form a logical argument. Twat.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Yeah dude, in order of severity it goes:
> 
> 1. Listening to Cox
> 2. Methamphetamine
> 3. CTE


Weeeed kills brain cells. Meth is a stimulant! 
stim·u·lant
/ˈstimyələnt/
Learn to pronounce

_noun_
plural noun: *stimulants*

a substance that raises levels of physiological or nervous activity in the body.
Meth will not kill brain cells... It only effects Dopamine. I can even show you what receptors it effects


----------



## Coxenormous

In the brain, *METH acts* primarily on the dopaminergic system to cause acute locomotor stimulant, subchronic sensitized, and neurotoxic effects. σ *Receptors* are present on dopaminergic neurons and their activation stimulates dopamine synthesis and release [11-13].


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cox...

COX!

Do you justify everything to allow yourself to make the same mistakes time and time again?


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> In the brain, *METH acts* primarily on the dopaminergic system to cause acute locomotor stimulant, subchronic sensitized, and neurotoxic effects. σ *Receptors* are present on dopaminergic neurons and their activation stimulates dopamine synthesis and release [11-13].



In the brain, *METH acts* primarily on the dopaminergic system to cause acute locomotor stimulant, subchronic sensitized, and *neurotoxic effects*. σ *Receptors* are present on dopaminergic neurons and their activation stimulates dopamine synthesis and release [11-13].


----------



## Coxenormous

My Doctor told me this info.... I know it's not wrong lol


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> My Doctor told me this info.... I know it's not wrong lol



Nice appeal to authority that can't be verified. Was this doctor practicing in the alley of a brothel in the shady part of town by chance?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Cox...
> 
> COX!
> 
> Do you justify everything to allow yourself to make the same mistakes time and time again?



I suspect denial might be at play here.


----------



## Coxenormous

This can "*eventually*" disrupt or even kill neurons.. I never said it wont effect the brain! It doesn't just kill cells. The bottom point it. Don't accuse me of being the brain damaged one when I know most about it. I don't do it that fucking often so it wont EVENTUALLY disrupt my brain cells. Seriously that's what I'm getting at


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm not Denying shit but that fact I don't do it like you guys think. I swear that's the only point I was trying to get to


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> This can "*eventually*" disrupt or even kill neurons.. I never said it wont effect the brain! It doesn't just kill cells. The bottom point it. Don't accuse me of being the brain damaged one when I know most about it. I don't do it that fucking often so it wont EVENTUALLY disrupt my brain cells. Seriously that's what I'm getting at



I never mentioned YOU specifically. I literally disputed your claim that methamphetamine does not cause brain damage, that's all. You then patronized me about my use of google and failed to rebut anything I had to say. You quite clearly do not "know most about it." Why don't you listen instead of mindlessly trying to argue without substance? I then added that you are causing me brain damage. I think you might give me an aneurysm with your baseless and scattered way of arguing.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not Denying shit but that fact I don't do it like you guys think. I swear that's the only point I was trying to get to



Good for you. Methamphetamine causes brain damage.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I never mentioned YOU specifically. I literally disputed your claim that methamphetamine does not cause brain damage, that's all. You then patronized me about my use of google and failed to rebut anything I had to say. You quite clearly do not "know most about it." Why don't you listen instead of mindlessly trying to argue without substance? I then added that you are causing me brain damage. I think you might give me an aneurysm with your baseless and scattered way of arguing.


Any Drug can fuck you up.. Let's just leave it at that. Even Weed can.


----------



## Coxenormous

I never denied the part where Meth can fuck you up. How you worded it made it seem like you were indicating Meth causes brain damage, Which it doesn't. Everything else you said was accurate. Just because neurons are disrupted or killed does not mean you have brain damage. It can lead to Dopamine Imbalance which I guess some people can consider Brain Damage. But technically it's not because cells are constantly reproducing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Drugs only? Dude i'm fucking your brain cells right now.

BK too.



Coxenormous said:


> Any Drug can fuck you up.. Let's just leave it at that. Even Weed can.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Any Drug can fuck you up.. Let's just leave it at that. Even Weed can.



Sure, weed does cause damage, I don't dispute that. Holding your breath for too long or flicking your head literally causes the death of brain cells too. Methamphetamine just so happens to be orders of magnitude worse and to say only physical trauma causes brain damage is totally false! My only qualm is you willingly spreading bad info that can hurt people.


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> You angry coz I showed my ass again? Just spank me and get it over with then move on. Si? Qui? Da?


----------



## Shady's Fox

big shadester

aye

where u liftin that mouth yo


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Sure, weed does cause damage, I don't dispute that. Holding your breath for too long or flicking your head literally causes the death of brain cells too. Methamphetamine just so happens to be orders of magnitude worse and to say only physical trauma causes brain damage is totally false! My only qualm is you willingly spreading bad info that can hurt people.


Let me put it this way, Meth is used to treat ADHD... Say a person who has no mental condition abuses it, they are likely to develope mental illness 2x more than a person who actually already has ADHD. It's just how it works...


----------



## Coxenormous

I know because my Best Friend went nuts on meth and developed psychosis.. He wasn't diagnosed with anything


----------



## Shady's Fox

Man you do horse from mosquito, no one said shit. You are the one who keeps posting discombobulated non-sense and others do too, that's the Lounge. Thing is, you take it too personal and you got to a point where the whole Lounge actually despites you.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That was heavy.

Cox is fine.

But he does need a beating.


----------



## Coxenormous

I sadly developed Schizophrenia before I started doing drugs. I do it rarely because on those days I do it... My Delusions and False Perception is dimmed to minimum and I can socialize more, Stay focused ect. that's why I use. Not to get high


----------



## Coxenormous

If you don't have a mental condition and you use a drug meant to treat one, It's going to have effects.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye ye

ban him

@TheLoveBandit


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> I sadly developed Schizophrenia before I started doing drugs. I do it rarely because on those days I do it... My Delusions and False Perception is dimmed to minimum and I can socialize more, Stay focused ect. that's why I use. Not to get high



Are you using 25mg of Desoxyn (pharma grade meth) per day? That's the maximum amount for the therapeutic treatment of ADHD in conjunction with therapy for adults. It still causes damage. Anyhow, I think I need to kill some brain cells with some booze this friday, maybe I'll be able to communicate on your level after a drink or 30.

Source:

https://www.rxlist.com/consumer_methamphetamine/drugs-condition.htm


----------



## Coxenormous

Go ahead ban me.. I'll live. Beside I didn't do anything


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK you still got weed or was that joint you found on the carpet the last of it?

I'm stoned right now about to smoke again.

Cox defending himself from shady


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Are you using 25mg of Desoxyn (pharma grade meth) per day? That's the maximum amount for the therapeutic treatment of ADHD in conjunction with therapy for adults. It still causes damage. Anyhow, I think I need to kill some brain cells with some booze this friday, maybe I'll be able to communicate on your level after a drink or 30.
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://www.rxlist.com/consumer_methamphetamine/drugs-condition.htm


No I get Abilify. And Why? I have no problem understanding you.. So what level is there to communicate with.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am goin to take a piss


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> am goin to take a piss



I always tell people when i'm going to the bathroom.

Always get made fun of.


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> I always tell people when i'm going to the bathroom.
> 
> Always get made fun of.



why my man


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> why my man


He forgot to flush


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

People are like "no you can't go. JK!"

I'm like whatever guys.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> BK you still got weed or was that joint you found on the carpet the last of it?
> 
> I'm stoned right now about to smoke again.
> 
> Cox defending himself from shady



Man, I'm fuckin dry, jealous of your bakedness. It blows. My guy is away for the weekend too in this tiny little town. Meh. I'm staring at my pot plants willing them to grow faster haha. I needed a T-break anyways after smoking the brains from my head for a few weeks. Btw, I actually found that half J in an old ashtray on a bookshelf. I love finding drugs I forgot about, even if it's just half a jay, it's like water in the desert when you're all out.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


> He forgot to flush



yo

you shut up

shut up

go home


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> No I get Abilify. And Why? I have no problem understanding you.. So what level is there to communicate with.



A lower one, with you lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

They'll come to fruition - the weeds 

You should post some pics in Cannabis Discussion.


----------



## Shady's Fox

you make my head  ⬆⬆


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> A lower one, with you lol


Right. if only you knew.. I should send you an IQ test and see how smart you really are. Fuck all this drug talk. Match IQ then you can talk game


----------



## Shady's Fox

Has anyone seen this shit haha


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> yo
> 
> you shut up
> 
> shut up
> 
> go home


Why?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


> Why?



of dick to cross me the street


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> of dick to cross me the street


What?


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


> What?



Who?


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> Who?


Where?


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Right. if only you knew.. I should send you an IQ test and see how smart you really are. Fuck all this drug talk. Match IQ then you can talk game



I would absolutely take those odds. I don't think IQ is necessarily the best measure of intelligence, but yeah, I'd absolutely take those odds if you have a reputable IQ test. I know what my IQ is from an actual test, administered by a psychologist in person.

"People who boast about their IQ are losers" - Stephan Hawking


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I would absolutely take those odds. I don't think IQ is necessarily the best measure of intelligence, but yeah, I'd absolutely take those odds if you have a reputable IQ test. I know what my IQ is from an actual test, administered by a psychologist in person.
> 
> "People who boast about their IQ are losers" - Stephan Hawking


Knowledge is what you want to learn not what others want you to learn... That's real knowledge


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol.

Stephen hawking memes are the best.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


> Where?



Nah, who pissed on you


----------



## Shady's Fox

Agh.....

ha


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Knowledge is what you want to learn not what others want you to learn... That's real knowledge



I think I'm going to call you the "Tweaker Socrates" from now on.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know if you hold'em by the nose long enough, it will get like an egg plant.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I think I'm going to call you the "Tweaker Socrates" from now on.


I'm not philosopher &


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Shady's Fox

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not philosopher &








twins


----------



## Coxenormous

Shady's Fox said:


> twins


Yo that's my homie Smeguel he had too much Precious meth & let himself go, it's what's on the inside that counts


----------



## BK38

"_Knowledge is what you want to learn not what others want you to learn... That's real knowledge_" - Bullshit Tweaker Socrates


----------



## Coxenormous

I bet y'all look like crack headed monkeys soo ima go eat.. Peace out


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me and BK get more bitches in a night than you get, in the same night, bro.

FIGHT ME!


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> I bet y'all look like crack headed monkeys soo ima go eat.. Peace out



Enjoy your crayons! Or are you more of a paste kinda kid?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> They'll come to fruition - the weeds
> 
> You should post some pics in Cannabis Discussion.



They're really nothing too spectacular. It's my first grow ever and I'm trying to do it outdoor and all organic without adding nutes (besides the organic compost I added). Will add some photos though  Just a couple plants - one Sativa and one Indica.


----------



## BK38

Basically my existence in France (besides pretending I can speak well):


----------



## MemphisX3

Someone motivate me to stop being a lazy sack of shit.


----------



## MemphisX3

Like, I got shit I gotta do but my brain keeps going "NO" and that happens a lot but then the back up positive voice is also saying "he's probably right"


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Plus my super hot cousin goes to school at Utrecht University. She likes white rappers too.
> 
> —Wizard


Roll tide!!!!!!


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Like another Jordon Peele production _Get Out_ of fucking France. Move to the Netherlands like you’re suppose to, I’m thinking Utrecht? It’s close to everything there. Fuck living in Amsterdam, too many tourists. Plus my super hot cousin goes to school at Utrecht University. She likes white rappers too.
> 
> —Wizard



Utrecht is pretty awesome. Have some friends at the Uni there too. I've spent a few weekends down there and it's much more chill than the 'dam and less touristy for sure. Think I'd need to up my Dutch though.


----------



## jhjhsdi

MemphisX3 said:


> Someone motivate me to stop being a lazy sack of shit.


STOP BEING A LAZY SACK OF SHIT! 
Job done


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Someone motivate me to stop being a lazy sack of shit.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@MemphisX3 have you got off your arse yet?


----------



## Shady's Fox

now listen ok

when shade was little ok

but shade was never little

i had this fantasy that my bed would drop on my neighbours

and i wanted to have a portable toilet in ma room

ok


----------



## jhjhsdi

What's everyone doing tonight then? 
I just got £25. 
No ket about or I would have got a gram and had a pin party 
Hate this town and its lack of ket. Although sometimes it really is a blessing in disguise. 
Looks like I'm gonna get pissed again
Been drinking loads recently and if I don't morning drink I do seem to be a bit shaky in the hands/fingers by the afternoon...that ain't a good sign is it? I'm only in my early 30s. Lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> poe poe checkpoints in nyc for covid. nazi shit. keep those masks on sheep and you might not notice you're handing over your rights.


tbph they should do checkpoints leaving nyc, such a shithole


----------



## Shady's Fox

while i roll this scooby

am gonna say this

@Coxenormous 

may not be funny, we don't have to uhm you know. Throughout life humor it's essential and it's subjective, he has it under a form of ''mirrorism'' and we don't have to cut him by centimetre. Let's not have a ''dog in the corner'' case.


*burp*

I had a steak, I ate some snacks. Now with ma belly full, in the mood of nothingness I am gonna make a coffee and sit by balcony.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I want a steak now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Dude i'm fucking you right now.
> 
> BK too.


*bends over*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

feels like drug withdrawal, better take a dab


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

*inhales deeply*

wow that feels immensely better

[covid coughs]


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Shady's Fox there's a banger of a hardtek remix of that somewhere, if you like that kinda stuff
Wicked when you're on speed at a rave, head in the bins


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> most of the other ones were... really mild
> 
> it involved me trying to go to an amusement park to ride coasters
> 
> but my effeminate family were weighing me down trying to just absorb my time
> 
> which isn't even my life, that's my lover's life, so it was like, I was living his life in my body it was weird
> 
> i still got to the park
> 
> had that like 3 or 4 times, that was banal and normal-ish


Your bad dreams will go away. They can.
I used to have them but now I don't. At all. 

Actually I don't dream at all. I even tried to remember one time currently but no, not really. 

I just now realised when I read this that since I started having those cluster headaches last summer that I stopped having dreams.

And mine used to be prophetic. I actually dreamed and then that dream eventually was in real life. It was fun, colorful, and is no more that is something I do. 

Thanks. ♡

There is a chance and they can stop. Just try to dream nicely.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can't stand my life it's just a series of nightmares and panic attacks i need to get my meds so i can function again... i can pat myself on the back for the better part of a year i tried life without them... yuge mistake


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Your bad dreams will go away. They can.
> I used to have them but now I don't. At all. I even tried to remember one time currently but no, not really. Actually I don't dream at all.
> 
> I just now realised when I read this that since I started having those cluster headaches last summer that I stopped having dreams.
> 
> And mine used to be prophetic. I actually dreamed and then that dream eventually was in real life. It was fun, colorful, and is no more that is something I do.
> 
> Thanks. ♡
> 
> There is a chance and they can stop. Just try to dream nicely.


thank you for sharing hylight

i really do want them to go away

they get bizarre

i do not know what 'the difference' is, perhaps this is why determinism is real, because any effective unique reality is totally subjective and will never be known to others

_i'm wide awake the more i sleep, you'll understand when i'm dead_


----------



## Shady's Fox

jhjhsdi said:


> @Shady's Fox there's a banger of a hardtek remix of that somewhere, if you like that kinda stuff
> Wicked when you're on speed at a rave, head in the bins



Nah, I only like quality. I hope one day, I will find another artists like Recondite but as his name says, I will not haha.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> they get bizarre



Oh I know they do . . . . . ! 

I want to pray for you soo bad. ♡


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> I will not haha.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Oh I know they do . . . . . !
> 
> I want to pray for you soo bad. ♡


pray for a vaccine for the china virus



i'm just personally praying for war on china


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Man Wearing Only Mask and Underwear Attacks Elderly Walmart Workers
					

The suspect seen in the video was later ordered to undergo a mental health evaluation.




					www.newsweek.com
				




face mask and underwear required for entry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tyvm how2basic you have saved me yet again


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> tyvm how2basic you have saved me yet again



Food, dabs and sex are things you seem to like. Can relate  haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Food, dabs and sex are things you seem to like. Can relate  haha


lol

i need another dab and a big muscular shoulder to cry on






but if it is that big it'll turn my frown upside down :D


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

Some little bitch came to rough talk me on Facebook, then blocked me.
What it signals? Fear.
Well, his nose is going to be broken when I see him. 
He was licking my anus super hard every single time when i was with him, but then some shit happened between us.  
He was supposed to come here, but I fell asleep because of benzos. I told him that i will make it up for him, real good.
I was gonna give him real good reparations from that, since it was my mistake.
Well, he started speaking shit how I threat his family and stuff trying to get get sympathy from some woman. 
That's not true, it's bullshit talk. I don't like false accusers. 
There he lost his reparations.
Then he started shit talking me and made comments about my family on Facebook. 
Of course blocked me, so i can't answer. That's a sign of fear. 
That's how you lose your teeth. 
Well, this is a small country He will come by 100%. He will be kneeling like a whore. 
He is scared of me already, but he will be real hurt, real bad.
Okay, i ate now 5mg of Xanax.
I'm nodding and i love it.
I don't stress from little bitches, because i know I beat his ass when I find him.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> i need another dab and a big muscular shoulder to cry on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it is that big it'll turn my frown upside down :D



Can't help you there, I'm like 1/3 of that man in size.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Doing well DMW.

We don't want you in prison


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Doing well DMW.
> 
> We don't want you in prison


Speak for yourself


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bend over.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Can't help you there, I'm like 1/3 of that man in size.


that's ok bb I'm not a size queen

I can appreciate what u got there


----------



## Coxenormous

Logs in to 30 notifications... who do I respond to first?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Logs in to 30 notifications... who do I respond to first?


i was going to quote mal's post like 3,000 times just to shock him next time he logged in

i gave up after 2x


----------



## Coxenormous

If there is any shit talking in any of those notifications well now you’re just a face in a sea of shit talking faces that will probably never be read


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck I am not doing well

wish me luck doggos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> How is everyone else doing?


Physical pain and stress so not well but I guess it could be worse.

Trying to see the glass half full because it is...

The pain keeps getting worse ... I don't know how anyone deals well with pain without opiates this shit is not good.

I do really want to get away (ghost's suggestion and is normally a go-to for me) but that is off the table right now.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain as long as you have THC you'll survive.

And when the THC is gone i'll help you find some seeds.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It seems misplacing a few pieces of paper has screwed me and now I'm fucked.... _and I was saving myself for marriage_

AT LEAST I AM TRYING *pats self on the back in mind*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's ok bb I'm not a size queen
> 
> I can appreciate what u got there



I was talking overall body mass. Quality > Quantity.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah right dood.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Captain as long as you have THC you'll survive.
> 
> And when the THC is gone i'll help you find some seeds.


a+ thanks for believing in me

the ptsd/panic is really bad and the nightmares won't go away and physical health is shit... but is getting better possibly.. pain is a sign of progress 

_oh but the good thing _I read TOO MUCH AND NEVER ENOUGH, it was such a good non-fiction read.  Mary Trump writes about DJT it's amazing, and how the family was - it's the best read I've done this year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I was talking overall body mass. Quality > Quantity.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> a+ thanks for believing in me
> 
> the ptsd/panic is really bad and the nightmares won't go away and physical health is shit... but is getting better possibly.. pain is a sign of progress
> 
> _oh but the good thing _I read TOO MUCH AND NEVER ENOUGH, it was such a good non-fiction read.  Mary Trump writes about DJT it's amazing, and how the family was - it's the best read I've done this year.



How's the book btw? Haven't gotten around to reading it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Pain can be progress yeah.

I do believe in you.

You've handled a lot and think you probably have a good tool belt of coping mechanisms.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>



All good, wasn't gonna shag you n e way lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

forgetting stuff is really awesome until there is like 1 thing your basic bitch ass needs to remember and can't because [was high]

yeah

that stuff

gotta stop the forgetting


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> How's the book btw? Haven't gotten around to reading it


it has PLOT TWISTS

and she is VERY INTIMATE with the reader in a conservative cautious way and LEAVES US HANGING on why her marriage w/ A WOMAN didn't work!! omg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

she needs to write a 2nd book about her relationship

i want to know what it was like for her

her mind is like... so good

and she is so neutral toward DJT even a Trump supporter isn't going to sense hatred toward Trump

she is absurdly honest and personal in this book... it's just something I can tell reading it.  She has a good read on the situation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> All good, wasn't gonna shag you n e way lol


yea that's a good thing

because i'm saving myself for jesus


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> it has PLOT TWISTS
> 
> and she is VERY INTIMATE with the reader in a conservative cautious way and LEAVES US HANGING on why her marriage w/ A WOMAN didn't work!! omg



But what about Trump? I want to hear about immigrant abuses and how he forced her to give him a blowjob on the toilet while her Mom watched.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

you sit by my ankle


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> But what about Trump? I want to hear about immigrant abuses and how he forced her to give him a blowjob on the toilet while her Mom watched.


the day his older brother died, DJT went to the movies.  Didn't bother seeing him in the hospital to say goodbye or ILU or anything like that. 

Tried to acquire the father's entire fortune (his dad Fred had alzheimer's toward the end of life) - but his own mother caught on and the whole family just let it slide

4 kids got $170 million each, DJT was one of them and $170 million wasn't enough for him i.e. due to huge financial losses w/ his casinos

at his father's funeral DJT went into a diatribe about how awesome DONALD is and nothing typical about what you might say about your own father's passing at a funeral...

zero empathy for the death of others especially if it benefits him


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> she needs to write a 2nd book about her relationship
> 
> i want to know what it was like for her
> 
> her mind is like... so good
> 
> and she is so neutral toward DJT even a Trump supporter isn't going to sense hatred toward Trump
> 
> she is absurdly honest and personal in this book... it's just something I can tell reading it.  She has a good read on the situation.



Sounds like it's worth reading actually, especially if she;s impartial in the face of Jabba the dick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> But what about Trump? I want to hear about immigrant abuses and how he forced her to give him a blowjob on the toilet while her Mom watched.


OH

HE ALSO MADE A COMMENT ABOUT MARY (HIS BIOLOGICAL NEICE)

he goes "MARY, YOU'RE STACKED!"

and HIS GF AT THE TIME (Melania?  I forget?) GOES "...DONALD!" AND SLAPPED HIM

THAT IS as far as it went she assures the reader and is not #metoo'ing or anything - but the HONESTY about THAT ONE SCENE really paints DJT well.  Zero inhibitions about going "damn neice you're stacked" looking at her in a swimsuit.  This was at Mar a Lago I think (she had been swimming/enjoying the amenities)


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> the day his older brother died, DJT went to the movies.  Didn't bother seeing him in the hospital to say goodbye or ILU or anything like that.
> 
> Tried to acquire the father's entire fortune (his dad Fred had alzheimer's toward the end of life) - but his own mother caught on and the whole family just let it slide
> 
> 4 kids got $170 million each, DJT was one of them and $170 million wasn't enough for him i.e. due to huge financial losses w/ his casinos
> 
> at his father's funeral DJT went into a diatribe about how awesome DONALD is and nothing typical about what you might say about your own father's passing at a funeral...
> 
> zero empathy for the death of others especially if it benefits him



Jesus. what a damaged mf.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah I told you it was a good read


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> OH
> 
> HE ALSO MADE A COMMENT ABOUT MARY (HIS BIOLOGICAL NEICE)
> 
> he goes "MARY, YOU'RE STACKED!"
> 
> and HIS GF AT THE TIME (Melania?  I forget?) GOES "...DONALD!" AND SLAPPED HIM
> 
> THAT IS as far as it went she assures the reader and is not #metoo'ing or anything - but the HONESTY about THAT ONE SCENE really paints DJT well.  Zero inhibitions about going "damn neice you're stacked" looking at her in a swimsuit.  This was at Mar a Lago I think (she had been swimming/enjoying the amenities)



I'm sold, gonna read it. Christ.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Jesus. what a damaged mf.


she DOESN'T JUDGE HIM

he had an ASD father / largely absent and mother who couldn't form a physical/emotional connection due to illness/incapacitiation/issues

and he watched Mary's father (DJT's older brother, died due to alcoholism/heart disease) become obliterated by verbal abuse/etc by his father in essence, so DJT had to learn how to be "a killer" and Mary doesn't out-right diagnose DJT any one way (unlike Fred who she painted as ASD/sociopath), she said Donald had many Narcissistic Personality Disorder traits and she outlined that pretty well.

She even hints that Donald Trump could have been a great / normal person without these personality flaws if it wasn't for his parents' neglect (largely his mother's emotional absence and his father's grooming him to be like him etc).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when her mother got a divorce from DJT's brother, the family gave her $600/month for child support

keep in mind

they had close to a $1 billion dollar USD fortune


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh and Fred Trump and his sons have been perpetuating massive tax fraud through fake companies to disappear money so it goes untaxed for a long time... and she had proof of this, hence the phenomenal article that came out about Trump's family's history of tax fraud, and the public was like "meh" (because people are stupid and numbers/math is not most people's forte)


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> she DOESN'T JUDGE HIM
> 
> he had an ASD father / largely absent and mother who couldn't form a physical/emotional connection due to illness/incapacitiation/issues
> 
> and he watched Mary's father (DJT's older brother, died due to alcoholism/heart disease) become obliterated by verbal abuse/etc by his father in essence, so DJT had to learn how to be "a killer" and Mary doesn't out-right diagnose DJT any one way (unlike Fred who she painted as ASD/sociopath), she said Donald had many Narcissistic Personality Disorder traits and she outlined that pretty well.



Def going to read it. I want to hear the nuance that plays into why he's such a cretin. I mean, no one can act the way he does without being damaged emotionally. Man, what a sick, sick dynamic from what you're telling me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Doing well DMW.
> 
> We don't want you in prison


I'm going anyways to prison and in drug circles the consequences of snitching can be worse than the judgment resulted by snitching. I will fuck him up no matter what.


PrincessDiz said:


> Speak for yourself


Diz you love me even if you don't want to admit it.. I have secret crush on you too. Just a little one, but come on Lady.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

as soon as i feel brave enough to face this shit i start having panic attacks again

i would medicate but... i think i can just will myself to do it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I am so triggered

hey at least my whole life wasn't blown to bits in Lebanon so there's that

glass half full iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god my brain... is so fucked

why do i have none of this information accessible


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh god my brain... is so fucked
> 
> why do i have none of this information accessible



What's up? You ok? Did I miss something?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck i can't find basic information i need HALP

fuck what did i DOOOOOooooo how did I fuck up THIS BADLY???


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

@PrincessDiz This is how i imagine you to be.


----------



## Jabberwocky

But now it's time to go bully Cox on another thread!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FUCKWHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think the acceptance part is coming on after the panic attack and i'm about to cry


----------



## Shady's Fox

a black scratched sphere


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Two favorite cars

BMW M5
DMW CX69


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna reach out for HALP while i still can

bbl


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> fuck i can't find basic information i need HALP
> 
> fuck what did i DOOOOOooooo how did I fuck up THIS BADLY???



u will b ok.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain this ship is sinking.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> u will b ok.


I'm getting *massively* triggered

and it's just like... the more thinking i do the more confusing it gets

if i had a benzo in my system this would be 10x easier and part of me is like DON'T DO IT1!!1!11!


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Captain this ship is sinking.


AND NO CAPTAIN LEAVES SINKING SHIP!
SO @Captain.Heroin YOU BETTER STAY!
I STAY WITH YOU!! 
Also, Diz fuck you for not giving me any love back.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm getting *massively* triggered
> 
> and it's just like... the more thinking i do the more confusing it gets
> 
> if i had a benzo in my system this would be 10x easier and part of me is like DON'T DO IT1!!1!11!


I ate 5mg alpro but i'm gonna get some more benzos soon.


----------



## Jabberwocky

At least @madness00 and @Captain.Heroin love me, also my woman and some other Bluelighters.
I didn't like Diz at first but she grew on me. I tried to give her love but she gave me fucking rocks and told me to make tortilla out of them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

good news is i think my dumb brain figured something out for once

*claps self on back*

and um

panic/rage ensues?


----------



## mal3volent

I tried to give up the alc but it's not working


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> I tried to give up the alc but it's not working


You give me love?


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> I tried to give up the alc but it's not working



Alcohol is such a stupid drug. You deserve better. What are your DOCs generally Mal?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

PrincessDiz said:


>


If you look close enough, you can see her penis.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DMW you take MDMA?

@PrincessDiz - just acknowledge him for christ sake.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You give me love?



huh


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> Alcohol is such a stupid drug. You deserve better. What are your DOCs generally Mal?



alc, benzos, weed


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

madness00 said:


> Look at elbows for better accuracy. That's a good trick for the noobs.


 That’s my technique!!  I learned it by avoiding eye contact.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> alc, benzos, weed


it's some good shit right there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if it helps mal i am not allowed to drink and the desire is there for today has been super stressful

i am not going to get thru this at all well but it will happen one way or the other


----------



## Coxenormous

I swear to god that was the best meat rubbin' I have ever given myself ahhhh


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> alc, benzos, weed



Mmm, maybe try benzos, weed and a mild opiate or stim? dunno. Alc's just kind of a shitty drug imo (he says, while kinda drunk)


----------



## Coxenormous

That moment you bust a nut then become cocky as fuck... I'm Cocky Cox


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> That moment you bust a nut then become cocky as fuck... I'm Cocky Cox



You didn't need to bust a nut to become a cocky asshole, you were there before you started.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> You didn't need to bust a nut to become a cocky asshole, you were there before you started.


I feel sumthin' & it's bliss


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> I feel sumthin' & it's bliss



Man, must be nice to be dumb. Ignorance is bliss and that. Anyways, Diz's advice was on point, I'll leave it there.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Man, must be nice to be dumb. Ignorance is bliss and that.


You confuse me sometimes, not because i'm dumb.... I smell Jelly


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wait 1 day
rinse and repeat
pray for mojo
my body is a pile of sickness and disease


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> You confuse me sometimes, not because i'm dumb.... I smell Jelly



Don't flatter yourself, I know I've lived 10x what you have at this point. Think about if you want to work at that ADIDAS warehouse for life. I don't think you're a total idiot, but I do think you're deeply insecure and overcompensating constantly. Maybe aim higher and listen more kid. You are a kid. I wasn't at 24, but you are. It's ok. But you might want to reflect a bit.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I know I've lived 10x what you have at this point. Think about if you want to work at that ADIDAS warehouse for life. I don't think you're a total idiot, but I do think you're deeply insecure and overcompensating constantly. Maybe aim higher and listen more kid. You are a kid. I wasn't at 24, but you are. It's ok. But you might want to reflect a bit.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I know I've lived 10x what you have at this point. Think about if you want to work at that ADIDAS warehouse for life. I don't think you're a total idiot, but I do think you're deeply insecure and overcompensating constantly. Maybe aim higher and listen more kid. You are a kid. I wasn't at 24, but you are. It's ok. But you might want to reflect a bit.


Babe, I reflect shit constantly, why? Because we all do dumb shit & look back it like WTF was I thinking - True Story. You're not Perfect nor am I


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Aw - my almost intellectually handicapped housemate said he loves me.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I know I've lived 10x what you have at this point. Think about if you want to work at that ADIDAS warehouse for life. I don't think you're a total idiot, but I do think you're deeply insecure and overcompensating constantly. Maybe aim higher and listen more kid. You are a kid. I wasn't at 24, but you are. It's ok. But you might want to reflect a bit.


At least Youth is something I still maintain. It's ok to act out like in a childish manor. Some may not like it... But there are a handful that do. It's not even anything I do allll the time. Get over it. You Dwell over shit it's apparent


----------



## Coxenormous

Then again i've seen things that would blow your fucking mind.. You wouldn't understand hun


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hun 
Hun
Hun
Hun
Hun
Hun


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Babe, I reflect shit constantly, why? Because we all do dumb shit & look back it like WTF was I thinking - True Story. You're not Perfect nor am I



I never claimed to be perfect; I'm far from it. I've lived a lot though and have owned up to my mistakes and my own immaturity in order to overcome it. Your "tough guy" routine is not working for you. Your need to be "right" and your inability to listen properly works to your detriment. It is a hindrance to your development as a man. You think you're a man at 24, but I don't see a man right now. You're still a boy. That's not an insult, it's reality. Your "youth is something" routine is gonna get old fast (it already has). Anyhow, I don't say any of this to hurt you really, it's something to reflect on and digest.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I never claimed to be perfect; I'm far from it. I've lived a lot though and have owned up to my mistakes and my own immaturity in order to overcome it. Your "tough guy" routine is not working for you. Your need to be "right" and your inability to listen properly works to your detriment. It is a hindrance to your development as a man. You think you're a man at 24, but I don't see a man right now. You're still a boy. That's not an insult, it's reality. Your "youth is something" routine is gonna get old fast (it already has). Anyhow, I don't say any of this to hurt you really, it's something to reflect on and digest.


Then stop acting like Miss. Perfect because that's all you do is bash Coxenormous & think you understand him (Which you don't) I'm a very spiritual person, not really religious, but spiritual. I know there are energies out there that impact lives everyday. I've seen it work. I've influenced this energy before. We all can if we just learn how the mind works


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I never claimed to be perfect; I'm far from it. I've lived a lot though and have owned up to my mistakes and my own immaturity in order to overcome it. Your "tough guy" routine is not working for you. Your need to be "right" and your inability to listen properly works to your detriment. It is a hindrance to your development as a man. You think you're a man at 24, but I don't see a man right now. You're still a boy. That's not an insult, it's reality. Your "youth is something" routine is gonna get old fast (it already has). Anyhow, I don't say any of this to hurt you really, it's something to reflect on and digest.


And I listen, but I disagree most of the time. There is a difference


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Then stop acting like Miss. Perfect because that's all you do is bash Coxenormous & think you understand him (Which you don't) I'm a very spiritual person, not really religious, but spiritual. I know there are energies out there that impact lives everyday. I've seen it work. I've influenced this energy before. We all can if we just learn how the mind works



I'm an imperfect being and so are you. I am not holier-than-thou -- you might interpret it as such because... you're a kid. That may be patronizing, but the manner in which you conduct yourself has led me to that conclusion and has dictated my stance towards you. You can talk about your astrology or traits out the wazoo, but you don't DEMONSTRATE THEM, like a man. Anyhow, I'm going to bed, I've literally spent too much time on you today.


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm not saying i'm smarter than you are i'm just saying. Bashing people isn't a very "Mature" thing to do.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I'm an imperfect being and so are you. I am not holier-than-thou -- you might interpret it as such because... you're a kid. That may be patronizing, but the manner in which you conduct yourself has led me to that conclusion and has dictated my stance towards you. You can talk about your astrology or traits out the wazoo, but you don't DEMONSTRATE THEM, like a man. Anyhow, I'm going to bed, I've literally spent too much time on you today.


We all know different things that others don't that's what makes us all unique in our own way. You may know something I don't have a clue about, But I may also have knowledge on something you don't. It's life


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I'm an imperfect being and so are you. I am not holier-than-thou -- you might interpret it as such because... you're a kid. That may be patronizing, but the manner in which you conduct yourself has led me to that conclusion and has dictated my stance towards you. You can talk about your astrology or traits out the wazoo, but you don't DEMONSTRATE THEM, like a man. Anyhow, I'm going to bed, I've literally spent too much time on you today.


You are very smart. This is me being Kind, but when you bash me and try to make me look like a fool when i'm not sometimes it's annoying


----------



## jhjhsdi

Can u lot stop arguing/writing essays to each other? It's annoying
I didn't even read I jus skimmed
It's not cool and it's been going on too much recently! Granted it's mainly cox vs someone else. No one else argues with each other everyone jus argues with him. Why doesnt everyone just stop biting now.



Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm just personally praying for war on china


Yes I'm in. 



DeadManWalkin' said:


> made comments about my family


That's like broken bones punishment level that is. Snide as fuck. I'd go nuts tbh... 



Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna reach out for HALP while i still can


Pray 4 mojo


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Can u lot stop arguing/writing essays to each other? It's annoying
> I didn't even read I jus skimmed
> It's not cool and it's been going on too much recently! Granted it's mainly cox vs someone else. No one else argues with each other everyone jus argues with him. Why doesnt everyone just stop biting now.
> 
> 
> Yes I'm in.
> 
> 
> That's like broken bones punishment level that is. Snide as fuck. I'd go nuts tbh...
> 
> 
> Pray 4 mojo


Thank you. I don't normally start the shit either.. It's someone else. We can all have a good time here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Yes I'm in.




I think *maybe* I am going to be OK.  I was quite pissed with myself and am thoroughly upset / worried about the future but the present might be OK?


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not saying i'm smarter than you are i'm just saying. Bashing people isn't a very "Mature" thing to do.nt



If you looked at what I've been saying for the past few comments, I'm not bashing you. I have fucked with you a bit on occasion when you aren't debating me, but just trying to "win." I'm saying your own pig-headed nature is impeding your development. At a certain point, when you repeatedly troll and/or don't debate with grace and logic, no one is going to take you seriously. As Princess said, you can redeem yourself. I don't think you're a total idiot, but you're not allowing yourself to grow mate; because you don't listen. You're right when you say we all have something to offer, but you are selling yourself short and not giving others their due respect and so no one will respect you. Listening and not spouting constantly would serve you well, I'm sure you have a contribution to make. You have some growing to do and I call you a fool because you act like one much of the time. Am I insulting you? NO. I am literally spitting facts. Reflect on how you approach/interact with others. Be well.

Ok, I'm really going to bed now. It's 3am here in FR.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> the day his older brother died, DJT went to the movies.  Didn't bother seeing him in the hospital to say goodbye or ILU or anything like that.
> 
> at his father's funeral DJT went into a diatribe about how awesome DONALD is and nothing typical about what you might say about your own father's passing at a funeral...


People grieve in their own ways


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think *maybe* I am going to be OK.  I was quite pissed with myself and am thoroughly upset / worried about the future but the present might be OK?


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> If you looked at what I've been saying for the past few comments, I'm not bashing you. I have fucked with you a bit on occasion when you aren't debating me, but just trying to "win." I'm saying your own pig-headed nature is impeding your development. At a certain point, when you repeatedly troll and/or don't debate with grace and logic, no one is going to take you seriously. As Princess said, you can redeem yourself. I don't think you're a total idiot, but you're not allowing yourself to grow mate; because you don't listen. You're right when you say we all have something to offer, but you are selling yourself short and not giving others their due respect and so no one will respect you. Listening and not spouting constantly would serve you well, I'm sure you have a contribution to make. You have some growing to do and I call you a fool because you act like one much of the time. Am I insulting you? NO. I am literally spitting facts. Reflect on how you approach/interact with others.
> 
> Ok, I'm really going to bed now. It's 3am here in FR.


Well i've been through some tough times. You know I attempted suicide 5 years ago & it was a failed attempt.. But it was traumatizing as fuck. Like I said before. I'm a hurt soul. I don't know reality too much anymore, but I try to maintain and just be happy.. And I feel like i've been through things that others haven't & don't like to listen to ANYONE. I try but as a man i'm going to be honest (I cry sometimes) and it hurts...


----------



## Coxenormous

Just filling you in why I act in a crazy fashion sometimes. I don't do it to make people mad. I just am very defensive and TBH yes I am weak. If I let one person get to me. It's like the end of the world to me almost. I don't want to go down that road I did 5 years ago. I'm extremely defensive


----------



## jhjhsdi

All the essays are just making me skim it's ruining the experience 

@Captain.Heroin all the praying 4 mojo must be working then  

#bringbackshortshitposts



HI, my name is............. (fill the blank)


----------



## jhjhsdi

I've finished all the ciders AND the last of my mates white wine, again (gross). 
Smoked a spliff with her too. I'm foked pal. 

Friday night dinner


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Coxenormous said:


> I don't normally start the shit either.. It's someone else.


Something a 1st grader says...


----------



## Coxenormous

Cool, I guess....


----------



## Kaden_Nite

jhjhsdi said:


> I've finished all the ciders AND the last of my mates white wine, again (gross).
> Smoked a spliff with her too. I'm foked pal.
> 
> Friday night dinner


Weren't you going away for a while? What happened in court?

I'm sure you mentioned it, I'm not reading back through all this shit though.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Kaden_Nite said:


> Weren't you going away for a while? What happened in court?
> 
> I'm sure you mentioned it, I'm not reading back through all this shit though.


I pled guilty to all 6 charges, but guilty with technicalities on one of them...as advised by my solicitor. 
It got adjourned and sent to crown court and I'm on unconditional bail until the start of September. Not good. Looking at 1-3 years. It was 2-5 but my early guilty plea took time off. If I had gone straight guilty to all 6 in magistrates court I would have been looking at 4-7!! Mad. I didn't think they could send u down for that long from magistrates court. They defo can from crown though. (UK system is fucked). 
Fingers crossed I get a relatively sound judge and they suspend the sentence and give me a fuck ton of community service  and a hefty fine etc 
Meeting my solicitor next week for a meeting as they had to rush off immediately after the hearing.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

First rule of life: Never admit guilt!
Especially when jail time is on the table!


----------



## Fire&Water

jhjhsdi said:


> Can u lot stop arguing/writing essays to each other? It's annoying
> I didn't even read I jus skimmed
> It's not cool and it's been going on too much recently! Granted it's mainly cox vs someone else. No one else argues with each other everyone jus argues with h
> 
> 
> Pray 4 mojo





jhjhsdi said:


> Can u lot stop arguing/writing essays to each other? It's annoying
> I didn't even read I jus skimmed
> It's not cool and it's been going on too much recently! Granted it's mainly cox vs someone else. No one else argues with each other everyone jus argues with him.


Boners from text replies ...


----------



## Coxenormous

Sounds like your prayers were acknowledged


----------



## Coxenormous

A proper joke from Coxenormous


----------



## Kaden_Nite

@jhjhsdi, I'd start volunteering at a homeless animal shelter and attending Don't Be Bad courses in the meantime - something to at least make it appear as if you've seen the light.

I don't how any of this works though. Neither does your lawyer by sound of it. "Yeah, just admit guilt to everything". Now you have to go some super court.

No wonder he fucked off right after, I would too.


----------



## SS373dOH

I havent opened this thread in maybe a week ? 100 + unread pages.. Lay off the uppers and stfu..


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @BK38, Move to the Netherlands and dance in wooden shoes. It’s so uncomfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clog like you’re never clogged before!
> 
> —Wizard


Is it similar to tap dancing


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> Looking at 1-3 years. It was 2-5 but my early guilty plea took time off. If I had gone straight guilty to all 6 in magistrates court I would have been looking at 4-7!! Mad. I didn't think they could send u down for that long from magistrates court.


All things your solicitor should have explained. 



jhjhsdi said:


> Meeting my solicitor next week for a meeting as *they had to rush off immediately after the hearing.*



Hire new counsel immediately.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @BK38, Move to the Netherlands and dance in wooden shoes. It’s so uncomfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clog like you’re never clogged before!
> 
> —Wizard




I was like, good gracious, mashing potatoes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sigh... he didn't even contact me tonight

oh well

will live


----------



## schizopath

Southside suicide kill yourself hoe


----------



## schizopath

Morning everyone


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

living with 21guy is something else


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Oh hai, you didn’t OD in 2019. Or 18, or 17, or 16.


----------



## schizopath

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Oh hai, you didn’t OD in 2019. Or 18, or 17, or 16.


OD once a year will keep you in a straight path


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> OD once a year will keep you in a straight path


An OD a day keeps the doctor away. It's the orange to my apples. Orange you going to OD?


----------



## Joey

I'm listening to "Devin Townsend Radio" on spotify. I'm sitting at the computer, stoned to death for indulging in the deadly sins of sloth and gluttony. I picked not just the forbidden fruit but Eden the devils lettuce. Cast me away now., I'm cast out.

I'd say things are good but in the hood, my middleclass small town ghetto project, in my 19th century estate, safe gangsta as fuck empire I'm such a baller like its intensely serious. Its seriously, like, so totally, how round my brain is doing these drugs there's no folds left.. I dont fold for any dope ever like 5gram injections crack with NO vitC in my ass so why should by brain be anything but the smooth criminal I am in suburbia da traphouse yo. I'm aiming to be a baseball brain. Take me to base and I'll get you a ball.

While I run track (marks down my arm) and get in built like a brick shelter crack house shape, you pussies dont even sniff a whiff next to my gangsta stench. Your habits are like whippets while I'm rippin in blowing pure coke up both nostrils each breath. Inhale, exhale..got dope in the mail!


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


> indulging in the deadly sins of sloth and gluttony.


These are the sins I live for


----------



## Joey

I'm in a state of avarice for your commitment. We should feel proud.


schizopath said:


> These are the sins I live for


----------



## schizopath

I dont smuggle often but in 2 days I got a job just cut for me


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> First rule of life: Never admit guilt!
> Especially when jail time is on the table!


If if just said guilty when I was first arrested I wouldn't be in this mess now I said not guilty did a prepared statement and no comment in the interview, didn't give my phones pins and I've been RUI 'released under investigation' (like unlimited time bail) for near 26 months and it's made it a LOT worse for me, they shut 2 bank accounts, went to my accountant, checked my benefit situation, proved I wasn't working, loads of shit. Poked loads of holes in my prepared statement where I lied about money and working etc. Fucking case file is 61 pages. 

I just want it over and done with now, my early guilty plea already shaved 33% from my potential sentence. 



Kaden_Nite said:


> @jhjhsdi, I'd start volunteering at a homeless animal shelter and attending Don't Be Bad courses in the meantime - something to at least make it appear as if you've seen the light.
> 
> I don't how any of this works though. Neither does your lawyer by sound of it. "Yeah, just admit guilt to everything". Now you have to go some super court.
> 
> No wonder he fucked off right after, I would too.


I've actually volunteered to help out at a drug and a alcohol group 
Since my arrest it really looks like I have seen the light, back then I was homeless, not working, now I have somewhere to live, had 2 full time employers, still working, been to drug meetings and in their eyes am clean. 
I've got 4 good character references from employers and customers. 
I'm meeting with him next week he only had to rush off because the court was late and it made him late for a video conference, I'll know alot lore after the meeting. 



iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Hire new counsel immediately.


I'm not paying him I'm getting legal aid because everyone is signed onto universal credit benefits atm

He thought I was looking at 26 weeks at the worst the dafty but no turns out it's alot


----------



## jhjhsdi

Even after 2 years the high tech police team can't get past a 4 digit pin lock on either of my android phones. 

I'd be fucked if they could lol


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> Poked loads of holes in my prepared statement where I lied


that’s why you *NEVER *give a statement.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> that’s why you *NEVER *give a statement.


Yep I know that now. I was far from sober at the time and for some stupid reason listened to the solicitor when she said it was a good idea to do if I was going no comment 

If I could somehow prove how fucked I was at the time maybe I could get it taken off the record. Doubt I can though

Fuck it it doesn't matter now anyway tbh


----------



## Joey

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> By popular demand..... learn2BL


Ill be as I am. How about that? this is a pretty free space is it not?

Or please tell me how to be totally rad like you? Lounge or not I didnt take this as being a flamebot troll thread. Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Don’t incriminate yourself further.
But no, that won’t work anyway.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Don’t incriminate yourself further.
> But no, that won’t work anyway.


It is what it is now, I have to hold my hands up and hope they go easy on me re the fact it was so long ago and my life has really changed for the better since then


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ok. You are WRONG.
Clearly you are illiterate too.
Title says drop a selfie. Not a million.


----------



## Joey

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> ok. You are WRONG.
> Clearly you are illiterate too.
> Title says drop a selfie. Not a million.


Tell everyone who has posted several to many here then. Individually or over time.

I'm over this. I'm warning you to leave me be. I'm not perfect in this either but I will go above your head if you don't leave my posts and pictures the fuck alone.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Alex_1991 said:


> I'm warning you to leave me be. I'm not perfect in this either but I will go above your head if you don't leave my posts and pictures the fuck alone.



Bahaha

what the fuck does that even mean????


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I wish it wasn’t 6am. The lounge rats would have a field day with this....


----------



## Joey

Bullying and harassent despite repeated assertions to stop is cool in the lounge folks. Take note.

Grade 8 was a long time ago guy. I'm actually sick of this shit to the point that it's coloring my view of this site as a healthy community. I'm no longer participating in this. I've already taken action. Whatever happens when this is addressed, happens. Ignored and reported, asshole.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I’m a girl. Stop making assumptions.



Alex_1991 said:


> Bullying and harassent despite repeated assertions to stop is cool in the lounge folks. Take note.



Everyone already knows this.


----------



## SS373dOH

Alex_1991 said:


> Tell everyone who has posted several to many here then. Individually or over time.


Lol. We been calling out those morons for the last 3 days..


----------



## SS373dOH

> I'm warning you to leave me be.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I Havent laughed this hard at TL in a min. Ty


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I have.  At this:


Alex_1991 said:


> I'm actually sick of this shit to the point that it's coloring my view of this site as a healthy community.


And this:


Alex_1991 said:


> I'm no longer participating in this. I've already taken action. Whatever happens when this is addressed, happens. Ignored and reported, asshole.


----------



## SS373dOH

Alex_1991 said:


>


It's literally the 5 stages in human evolution timeline..


----------



## Joey

SS373dOH said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I Havent laughed this hard at TL in a min. Ty


It's the big blowout for my entire stay so far. Big laugh.

But it's over. No skin off my ass what happens here on out.

Maybe just stick to the forums that aren't run like a fuckin traphouse though.


----------



## SS373dOH

Alex_1991 said:


> It's the big blowout for my entire stay so far. Big laugh.
> 
> But it's over. No skin off my ass what happens here on out.
> 
> Maybe just stick to the forums that aren't run like a fuckin traphouse though.


Post tits or gtfo iirc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

@SS373dOH
I’m scared. What’s going to happen “here on out?”


----------



## mal3volent

Alex_1991 said:


> It's the big blowout for my entire stay so far. Big laugh.
> 
> But it's over. No skin off my ass what happens here on out.
> 
> Maybe just stick to the forums that aren't run like a fuckin traphouse though.








						⫸STICKY⫷ - ⚠ PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING ⚠
					

Hey everyone. Welcome to the Lounge. :)  Whether this is your first time posting here or you're a regular, please take a moment to educate yourself on our guidelines. The full post can be found HERE but I'd like to highlight and emphasize a few things.  DO NOT TAKE ANYTHING YOU READ HERE TOO...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> @SS373dOH
> I’m scared. What’s going to happen “here on out?”


"All the other kids with the pumped up kicks"


----------



## jhjhsdi

What's the plan today then peeps

It's mid day I'm still in bed and I am considering drinking again. 
Looks like a roaster of a day out there ☀☀☀


----------



## Coxenormous

*DO NOT TAKE ANYTHING YOU READ HERE TOO SERIOUSLY.* Let me take a mental note..... Got it!


----------



## Coxenormous

All the other kids with the pumped up kicks you better run baby run... Faster than my bullet!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Good morning, Mal3volent.


----------



## Joey

mal3volent said:


> ⫸STICKY⫷ - ⚠ PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING ⚠
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Welcome to the Lounge. :)  Whether this is your first time posting here or you're a regular, please take a moment to educate yourself on our guidelines. The full post can be found HERE but I'd like to highlight and emphasize a few things.  DO NOT TAKE ANYTHING YOU READ HERE TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


I've read it before. I know I'm at fault here too way I'm talking too. Guy just got under my skin.

I'll chill out everyone. I know I take things wrong or too hard sometimes. it's something I've got to work on. I'm sorry.


----------



## Coxenormous

Alex_1991 said:


> I've read it before. I know I'm at fault here too way I'm talking too. Guy just got under my skin.
> 
> I'll chill out everyone. I know I take things wrong or too hard sometimes. it's something I've got to work on. I'm sorry.


Wanna be friends? I got issues too :/


----------



## Joey

Coxenormous said:


> Wanna be friends? I got issues too :/


Never hurts to have more friends.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Alex_1991 said:


> *Guy* just got under my skin.



For the second time, GIRL.


----------



## Coxenormous

Alex_1991 said:


> Never hurts to have more friends.


I agree


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I wish it wasn’t 6am. The lounge rats would have a field day with this....








Then..


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Ooohhh another 3-way thingy.... 
This time it ain’t dancing.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good morning from Ohio! It’s 7am here and fucking beautiful. I have the cast off my leg and I’m going fishing at the creek. I have tons of witchcraft to do, because I couldn’t with a broken foot. A lot of water and fire magic. I feel at peace and am excited for the spells I have planned! My witchcraft also workx every fucking time.
> 
> I bless your day @jhjhsdi, or as I like to call you: Jihadi John! Blessed be the sinners!
> 
> —Wizard


 I'm in Indiana... That's not that far from you


----------



## Joey

SS373dOH said:


> Then..


Stone cold, He's lost it! Alex_1991 unconscious, burned. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust.


iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> For the second time, GIRL.


My mistake. I've been a little scattered here as you can see. Sorry I took you in such a shitty way.


----------



## Coxenormous

Someone needs to make a *Drop your Zodiac Sign Thread*


----------



## SS373dOH

CFC said:


> Oh, definitely both.
> 
> And 1 heart emoji = 5 selfies


Whats the conversion rate on my chuck e cheese tokens ?


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Someone needs to make a *Drop your Zodiac Sign Thread*


Thats such an Scorpio thing to say


----------



## Joey

SS373dOH said:


> Just create the, "Heres a timeline of my life, via pics" thread..


Okay it was a bit much. I was just gonna post the first one and then it turned into a project. Dex and indicas got me tuned in at the moment, I spent like 90 minutes putting all that together.


----------



## mal3volent

One wow face = 7.5 dick pics


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Thats such an Scorpio thing to say


HOW'D YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

/raises hand

Excuse me, excuse me... since we are going over the forum rules and all, I’d like to make note that Alex_1991 used the N word in the joke thread. 
Since we are playing tattle-tale and all.


----------



## SS373dOH

Alex_1991 said:


> Okay it was a bit much. I was just gonna post the first one and then it turned into a project. Dex and indicas got me tuned in at the moment, I spent like 90 minutes putting all that together.


Knifey, he spent 90 minutes putting that presentation together for you, and you're just going to shit on it ?


----------



## Coxenormous

Same goes with my videos (Not posting anymore) Talk about getting shit on


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

He should take that as a compliment. I’m a junkie. I barely shit.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@The Wizard of the Creek thanks for the blessing pal! 
Can you save me up a nice one for my next court day? Either a luck one for me or a sympathy one for the judge/prosecution? That'd be wicked.
Have fun at the creek
Also massive LOL At jihadi Jon! I suppose I did already tell you I am Tally BAAAAN


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> And 1 promise of butt pics = 5 full body nudes in nudey thread
> 
> Still waiting....



I promised you an ass pic? i thought it was on here already


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> I'm actually going to have to clean up this thread now, fuck you guise


Idk, it seems like it fell right where it belongs.


----------



## Joey

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> /raises hand
> 
> Excuse me, excuse me... since we are going over the forum rules and all, I’d like to make note that Alex_1991 used the N word in the joke thread.
> Since we are playing tattle-tale and all.


Yep, I wasn't too sure bout that one so I prefaced it as being one of the worst jokes in the bad jokes thread, especially now. I put a really bad one there on purpose, because its a thread for bad jokes. If it's too much I've got no problem taking the infraction.

Again, I overreacted completely. I apologize.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Indiana is a place I avoid, not because it isn’t beautiful, but because the Republicans that control that land! I’m in greater Cincinnati and it is a much better Ohio river valley.
> 
> Going to the creek for some real witchcraft!
> 
> —Creek


I hate it here, it's where I was born & Raised. I still hate it tho lol. Yeah stay out of Indy it really is chaos.. You're not wrong


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> Narcissists should not be shamed in the narcissist/selfie thread. Here is where they get to be full on NPD without judgement (while being judged)


I scored only 3.1. Fight me.


----------



## Joey

CFC said:


> Narcissists should not be shamed in the narcissist/selfie thread. Here is where they get to be full on NPD without judgement (while being judged)


High function autism. I'm obsessed with timelines and photos of people in general not just me. A scrapbook detailing an age sequence over me or anyone over time is right up my alley.

When I was a kid I'd sit in front of the computer going 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 all the way into the thousands regularly. Its just a numbers thing, times and dates, ages of people are a part of it.

I know that's weird.


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> I scored only 3.1. Fight me.




REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## schizopath

Sharing is caring? Hmm, do I need to feel it cause if I know it to be true isnt that basically feeling it?


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> I scored only 3.1. Fight me.


I may be a contendor. I just scored a 5/5 I believe. I draw my blade.


----------



## CFC

Alex_1991 said:


> High function autism. I'm obsessed with timelines and photos of people in general not just me. A scrapbook detailing an age sequence over me or anyone over time is right up my alley.
> 
> When I was a kid I'd sit in front of the computer going 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 all the way into the thousands regularly. Its just a numbers thing, times and dates, ages of people are a part of it.
> 
> I know that's weird.



All mental health disorders welcome.
We are a mental fuck-up inclusive drug addicts site


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


> I may be a contendor. I just scored a 5/5 I believe. I draw my blade.


Im not fighting you anyways


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> Im not fighting you anyways


You're probably making the right decision. I might use my ultimate attack, meltdown.


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


> Y


Why would I fight you


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> Why would I fight you


Idk. that was a mispost anyway.

but y? cause my switchblades very sharp and its cool come check it out yo.

I used to have a job grinding surgical blades. So I know its sharp.

pls?


----------



## schizopath

Naa, I ll save my kills for people who deserve it


----------



## Joey

CFC said:


> All mental health disorders welcome.
> We are a mental fuck-up inclusive drug addicts site


I'm bipolar, and score high for BPD as well along with the typical depression/anxiety yada yada too. It's tons of fun. Just mix in some meth and I'm ready to fly!

other news My fuckin' roommates are fucking loudly for the 10th time in 24 hours haha.

I just had a 3some the other day though so I'm not jealous.


----------



## Joey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Oooooo! Your knives are sharper than the wizard’s?
> 
> —Creek


My knives are so sharp they save lives, severus!


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


> I'm bipolar, and score high for BPD
> 
> I just had a 3some the other day though so I'm not jealous.


Did you know that bpd people have "half psychopathic brain"?

Nicee


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hey @SS373dOH he’s like one of those people that hear other people’s stories and then act like they are his own... 



Alex_1991 said:


> I'm bipolar, and score high for BPD as well
> I just had a 3some


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

WHOA!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Anyone else see what happened there?
I’m literally mocking schizo.... time for bed.


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> Did you know that bpd people have "half psychopathic brain"?
> 
> Nicee


Ive heard it called "on the border of psychosis."









						Psychotic symptoms in patients with borderline personality... : Current Opinion in Psychiatry
					

% report psychotic symptoms. Hallucinations can be similar to those in patients with psychotic disorders in terms of phenomenology, emotional impact, and their persistence over time. Although more research is needed on the exact nature of psychotic phenomena in patients with BPD, terms like...




					journals.lww.com


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I would sexually destroy you! U would fucking luv it! Sooooo sexxxy!
> 
> Whatcha tink @mal3volent and @Captain.Heroin?
> 
> Can I butt sexxx him please? Lemme know sirs?
> 
> —Creek



gay dudes can't give you permission to ass rape other random people, that's not how it works lol


----------



## Joey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I would sexually destroy you! U would fucking luv it! Sooooo sexxxy!
> 
> Whatcha tink @mal3volent and @Captain.Heroin?
> 
> Can I butt sexxx him please? Lemme know sirs?
> 
> —Creek


Dickpic first im a gay slut with standards!

(irl this is a common scenario on grindr and the likes minus calling myself a slut, usually)

bl hookup thread?


----------



## Joey

mal3volent said:


> gay dudes can't give you permission to ass rape other random people, that's not how it works lol


Anything to get modded.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

@mal3volent 
So bad ass. You had to have done that, right?
YOU know what I’m talking about......


----------



## jhjhsdi

Alex_1991 said:


> bl hookup thread?


There should be one bet it'd be funny/fun lol
*thinks of trolling opportunities*


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I would sexually destroy you! U would fucking luv it! Sooooo sexxxy!
> 
> Whatcha tink @mal3volent and @Captain.Heroin?
> 
> Can I butt sexxx him please? Lemme know sirs?
> 
> —Creek





Alex_1991 said:


> Dickpic first im a gay slut with standards!



ill save you the trouble of looking it up


----------



## Joey

mal3volent said:


> ill save you the trouble of looking it up


Uncut. I like.


----------



## mal3volent

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> @mal3volent
> So bad ass. You had to have done that, right?
> YOU know what I’m talking about......



if something badass happens around here, yeah it was probably me

or cfc


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You got it! Just be quiet and let your lawyer do the workx, or fire them immediately if they are not representing you for your best interests.
> 
> Wizards Three Rules (You should have learned in Kindergarten):
> 
> *—Always Share!
> —Don’t Snitch (tattletale)
> —Don’t steal my FUCKING CRAYONS *
> 
> —Wizard of the Creek


Don’t forget about always Sniffing the Sharpie as a kid...


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


> Ive heard it called "on the border of psychosis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychotic symptoms in patients with borderline personality... : Current Opinion in Psychiatry
> 
> 
> % report psychotic symptoms. Hallucinations can be similar to those in patients with psychotic disorders in terms of phenomenology, emotional impact, and their persistence over time. Although more research is needed on the exact nature of psychotic phenomena in patients with BPD, terms like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.lww.com


But their brain scans show same lessened activity that psychopaths also have. The borderline psychosis is true also. Ive experienced it.


----------



## schizopath

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m literally mocking schizo.... time for bed.


Cool. Your analysis of me was wrong.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> Don’t forget about always Sniffing the Sharpie as a kid...


Tipex is better


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Tipex is better


Mmmm yup I forgot about whiteout lol


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> But their brain scans show same lessened activity that psychopaths also have. The borderline psychosis is true also. Ive experienced it.


Im not formally diagnosed but I did score high on a 300 questionairre with a psychologist age 20 and 27. If you want to see what I looked like both ages refer to the selfie thread.

Im not a psychopath though, fuckin pain people go through in their lives and their wellbeing is too heartwrenching for me to even think Im psychopath. Ive read into all that too but im way too hypersensitive.

My goal in life is to help people here however I can and Im changing my college plan this year from comsci-->cybersecurity; to PSW --> hybrid psw / addictions worker targeted to gay men into meth pnp..
Pnp means party and play means smoke or slam meth and fuck in the gay world. Its actually rampant, and theres very very little resources compared to the amount of gay men lost in methland.









						Opinion | Gay Men Are Dying From a Crisis We’re Not Talking About (Published 2020)
					

No one’s really grappling with the meth disaster.




					www.nytimes.com
				




I want to be a part in fixing this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> Pnp means party and play means smoke or slam meth and fuck in the gay world.



Not only in the gay world. Lots of opportunity for hetero PNP where I live. Although if there’s meth and more than one man it inevitably goes a bit gay.


----------



## Joey

Atelier3 said:


> Not only in the gay world. Lots of opportunity for hetero PNP where I live. Although if there’s meth and more than one man it inevitably goes a bit gay.


Didnt know that. Good to know.

Yeah, couple guys doing meth its a little gay more often than usual. Even with supposedly "straight" guys. Theres something about this drug its really screwed up. Hard to explain.


----------



## Joey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t suck dick for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Are you saying I should charge?

This is from the heart, Im free for all yall my brothers and sisters in pnp land. 

Seriously though if I did this it probably would have to run as a business of sorts. Free to the client but funded somehow. Harm reduction resources are getting bigger in Canada though. Could probably get it granted in a place like Hamilton or Toronto.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Love a bit of hetero pnp

Especially doing massive lines of K off some nice tits lol
Sometimes it's better to save the K for after sex. A few times I've put a nice half g/g ish pile inbetween her tits, fucking missionary, trying to go slow not to spill the pile everywhere, and as I cum inside her I shove my face in the cleavage and SNIFFFF
 both times instantly coughed a cloud of powder in her face but still. 

Had lines done off my erect dick before. Drugs and sex are great together.

I've yet to be with a girl who is into or would allow some IV play during sex. Bucket list tho
I Wana prep a massive shot and then get head, as soon as I feel close to cumming get it in and register, then as soon I'm about to cum slam that shit. Brain orgasm and dick orgasm at the same time. I'd possibly die. But I'd die happy 

Had a girl let me squirt coke and mdma up her asshole before, then we fucked as she came up

Man I love drugs and sex (together and seperately)


----------



## Joey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is it gay!
> 
> Pack my one-hitter mister! I’ll such your dick Sir!
> 
> How gay would you like it mister?
> 
> —Wizard


Happily gay, I pray thee
I tip my head so gaily
Just a hit to rip daily
My tongue will roll gayly
As I eat my words!


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> I've yet to be with a girl who is into or would allow some IV play during sex. Bucket list tho
> I Wana prep a massive shot and then get head, as soon as I feel close to cumming get it in and register, then as soon I'm about to cum slam that shit. Brain orgasm and dick orgasm at the same time. I'd possibly die. But I'd die happy



I know a hooker who is always up for this. Was my fantasy for ages. Surprisingly tricky to coordinate in practice though.


----------



## Joey

jhjhsdi said:


> Love a bit of hetero pnp
> 
> Especially doing massive lines of K off some nice tits lol
> Sometimes it's better to save the K for after sex. A few times I've put a nice half g/g ish pile inbetween her tits, fucking missionary, trying to go slow not to spill the pile everywhere, and as I cum inside her I shove my face in the cleavage and SNIFFFF
> both times instantly coughed a cloud of powder in her face but still.
> 
> Had lines done off my erect dick before. Drugs and sex are great together.
> 
> I've yet to be with a girl who is into or would allow some IV play during sex. Bucket list tho
> I Wana prep a massive shot and then get head, as soon as I feel close to cumming get it in and register, then as soon I'm about to cum slam that shit. Brain orgasm and dick orgasm at the same time. I'd possibly die. But I'd die happy
> 
> Had a girl let me squirt coke and mdma up her asshole before, then we fucked as she came up
> 
> Man I love drugs and sex (together and seperately)


It's a huge part of my addiciton to crystal meth. My notch count has risen from 5 or 6 or whatever to over 40 in the last 2.5 years or so and plenty of repeats. I fuck around ALL the time. In an open relationship with  sober guy and we both play together just us or more and seperately. Sex addicts. Im off of meth and booze but admittedly have my work cut out for me. I just abused my dex script and Im smoking mega weed compared to whats usual for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> I just abused my dex script


It doesn’t count as abuse if it’s helping keep you off the meth. Then it’s substitution therapy.


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


> My goal in life is to help people here however I can and Im changing my college plan this year from comsci-->cybersecurity; to PSW --> hybrid psw / addictions worker targeted to gay men into meth pnp..
> Pnp means party and play means smoke or slam meth and fuck in the gay world. Its actually rampant, and theres very very little resources compared to the amount of gay men lost in methland.


I respect this. Part of me still cares even if for the most part couldnt give a fuck.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Was I always an closet emo? Propably. (But since Im "adult" now you can call me goth)


----------



## MsDiz




----------



## schizopath

Proper sadboi music right there


----------



## schizopath

Was randomly singing this song after not hearing it for maybe 5 years. What a banger.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice lots of butt sex talk, I approve


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> nice lots of butt sex talk, I approve



Speaking of this, you ain't smart but sometimes once in a while you say phuuu you know. Diz tried, I said tried to get kinky with me. You can't talk to Shadester like that yo but she has a good point. Many cats in heat here. 

prrrr

take it one by one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Speaking of this, you ain't smart but sometimes once in a while you say phuuu you know. Diz tried, I said tried to get kinky with me. You can't talk to Shadester like that yo but she has a good point. Many cats in heat here.
> 
> prrrr
> 
> take it one by one


no 1 was talking 2 u shade


----------



## jhjhsdi

Atelier3 said:


> I know a hooker who is always up for this. Was my fantasy for ages. Surprisingly tricky to coordinate in practice though.


Oooooh, can i have her number. She sounds, umm, clean? 

But yea I can imagine it would be hard to register in the build up to orgasm. Maybe one of those butterfly things that are like a permanent iv line that you just push a needleless syringe into would be of use, no need to fuck around registering 

I WILL do it at least once before I die.


----------



## schizopath

Dat feeling... Ive gained a few kilograms and dont look underweight anymore


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Oooooh, can i have her number. She sounds, umm, clean?
> 
> But yea I can imagine it would be hard to register in the build up to orgasm. Maybe one of those butterfly things that are like a permanent iv line that you just push a needleless syringe into would be of use, no need to fuck around registering
> 
> I WILL do it at least once before I die.


that's insane

everyone i know likes to slam first

i like to do it after

you are JUUUUUST RIGHT

i.e. goldilocks

wut


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> no 1 was talking 2 me





Captain.Heroin said:


> that's insane
> 
> everyone i know likes to slam first
> 
> i like to do it after
> 
> you are JUUUUUST RIGHT
> 
> i.e. goldilocks
> 
> wut


----------



## schizopath

Chris Hansen "the biggest cockblock of all time"


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Oooooh, can i have her number. She sounds, umm, clean?
> 
> But yea I can imagine it would be hard to register in the build up to orgasm. Maybe one of those butterfly things that are like a permanent iv line that you just push a needleless syringe into would be of use, no need to fuck around registering
> 
> I WILL do it at least once before I die.


One trick is to get the other hooker to shoot you up on command while the first hooker blows you.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Man that tolerance break was a good idea. I'm more baked now than after a whole day smoking two weeks ago.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JackoftheWood said:


> Man that tolerance break was a good idea. I'm more baked now than after a whole day smoking two weeks ago.


I feel like I just wasted half a gram by carelessly disregarding rapidly increasing tolerance. Though it’s 4 AM so something worked...


----------



## SS373dOH

jhjhsdi said:


> Oooooh, can i have her number. She sounds, umm, clean?
> 
> But yea I can imagine it would be hard to register in the build up to orgasm. Maybe one of those butterfly things that are like a permanent iv line that you just push a needleless syringe into would be of use, no need to fuck around registering
> 
> I WILL do it at least once before I die.


Ive mentioned this in TL years ago, I dubbed it a "shameball". Its easiest if you inject yourself during a blowjob, but the best is when youre in a 3sum, and the 3rd person lifts off for you. You have to make sure your orgasm is at the point of no return though, it's easy to lose if you inject too early.


----------



## schizopath

Man, I wanna write song lyrics but can barely play the guitar. Fuck that.


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> Dat feeling... Ive gained a few kilograms and dont look underweight anymore


Great feeling  pure muscle bro. 


Captain.Heroin said:


> that's insane
> 
> everyone i know likes to slam first
> 
> i like to do it after
> 
> you are JUUUUUST RIGHT
> 
> i.e. goldilocks
> 
> wut


Slamming after is cool, I've done that(before would be useless as I KO) but, with a biiig (I'm talking 1g at least) shot of k it comes on sooo quick, even before you have finished pushing the plunger, I'd LOVE to do it at the same time man. 
Would take timing of the gods or a few goes to get it just right.. But just imagining those feelings together REALLY fuckin excites me. If anything I'd like the k to start kicking in about 1-2 secs before actually cumming. Cuz I cum for a long time (hyperspermia - look it up) and to cum as my brain is halfway dissolved into that insane fractal feeling, yeah, there are no words. I could cum all the way thru that insane rush and then pass out, fall over or off the bed, and probably get robbed by the hooker. WINNING. 


Atelier3 said:


> One trick is to get the other hooker to shoot you up on command while the first hooker blows you.


Fuck me, something just took the top spot on my bucket list. 
BUT IMAGINE HAVING 3 OF THEM THERE, ONE SUCKING YOU OFF AND 2 READY WITH SHOTS, 1 ON EACH SIDE OF YOU WHILE YOU SIT IN A CHAIR AND AS SOON AS YOU SIGNAL YOU'RE ABOUT TO BLOW, GET A HIT IN EACH ARM. 
OH LORRRRD, HAVE MERCY! 


SS373dOH said:


> Ive mentioned this in TL years ago, I dubbed it a "shameball". Its easiest if you inject yourself during a blowjob, but the best is when youre in a 3sum, and the 3rd person lifts off for you. You have to make sure your orgasm is at the point of no return though, it's easy to lose if you inject too early.


Sir, you and @Atelier3 are my new heros.
Yeah cuz I'm talking about k if I shot too early I would defo get the flop  and also flop face first onto the floor unconscious for 20 mins. Not cool when you're paying for these OBVIOUSLY high class hookers time


----------



## Coxenormous

Just bought this


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

less than 24 hours later and shit STILL is not WORKING

i am VERY pissed and unsure of what I can do now


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh, Cox has changed his picture once again.
BPD much?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh my god
> 
> less than 24 hours later and shit STILL is not WORKING
> 
> i am VERY pissed and unsure of what I can do now


What's up CH?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> Ive heard it called "on the border of psychosis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychotic symptoms in patients with borderline personality... : Current Opinion in Psychiatry
> 
> 
> % report psychotic symptoms. Hallucinations can be similar to those in patients with psychotic disorders in terms of phenomenology, emotional impact, and their persistence over time. Although more research is needed on the exact nature of psychotic phenomena in patients with BPD, terms like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.lww.com


Psychosis isn't psychopathy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> Never hurts to have more friends.


Alex you're doing a great mistake here.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Oh, Cox has changed his picture once again.
> BPD much?


I believe the correct terminology for it, is “photogenic”


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Then stop acting like Miss. Perfect because that's all you do is bash Coxenormous & think you understand him (Which you don't) I'm a very spiritual person, not really religious, but spiritual. I know there are energies out there that impact lives everyday. I've seen it work. I've influenced this energy before. We all can if we just learn how the mind works


Cox, BK38 is far from you.
She's a great person with great personality and she definetly doesn't act like miss perfect.
You can't admit even one mistake.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

She's a little bitch actually.



(BKs a guy)


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cox, BK38 is far from you.
> She's a great person with great personality and she definetly doesn't act like miss perfect.
> You can't admit even one mistake.


What’s wrong with you?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> What’s wrong with you?


Many things, but it's none of your business.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Many things, but it's none of your business.


I don’t care tbh


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't tread of my nikkuhs Cox.


----------



## Coxenormous

It’s just honesty. I don’t care lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

@madness00 Diz loves me, but she's just playing hard to get.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i got my dick hard and need fucc

going to hit up my buddy tonight i am *hoping* he comes over really bad


----------



## Jabberwocky

I go watch Sopranos now, i've been real tiried because of benzos. 
Stay safe, be cool and remember to bully Cox.


----------



## Shady's Fox

That's not true at all, a quick Google search tells us that BK38 it's a steel clamp.


----------



## Shady's Fox

furthermore


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> bully Cox


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

howdy shady how are you doing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I loved @DeadManWalkin' s exit on some other thread he goes, "Peace, see yah, and remember kids.. bash Cox!"

Err.. something to that effect.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I loved @DeadManWalkin' s exit on some other thread he goes, "Peace, see yah, and remember kids.. bash Cox!"
> 
> Err.. something to that effect.


how are you doing today buddy?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm good 

I'll tell you more in the hideout


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coxenormous

@Shady's Fox


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cox, BK38 is far from you.
> She's a great person with great personality and she definetly doesn't act like miss perfect.
> You can't admit even one mistake.


Is he she really a girl (holder of precious vagine)? 



Guess what peeps, I'm drunk again. Lulz


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —Wizard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love dogs

btw

if I am not alive by sept 11 it will be sad because I want to live long enough for the new manson album

pls pls pls pls pls let me die some time after the election year, before christmas time

i can't go through another year, I'm done, RIP CH ? - 2020 died doing what he loved: dabs and fucc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

some1 please remind me about the THC and getting fucc

and i will probably live to see tomorrow....

I'M TOO GOOD FOR TOMORROW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

captain is having a classic karen meltdown

pls avert your eyes

it is traumatizing to your brain to stare directly at the focal point of horror


----------



## w01fg4ng

kidzbop.mp3


----------



## Police Detective

ATTENTION DEGENERATES

CAPTAIN.HEROIN has been abducted by our men in an unmarked van and has been escorted to *DEEP STATE REPROGRAMMING HEADQUARTERS *where he will be subjected to unwanted penile stimulation to heterosexual pornography.  His rampant homosexuality and emotional meltdowns has been ruled not protected free speech under the First Amendment of the US Constitution by the United State Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit. 

This is a lawful reprogramming of a citizen and we need you to keep an eye out.  It is expected CAPTAIN.HEROIN is a flight risk, and is able to manipulate interrogators with homosexual advances and sexual services.  You are required to relocate to a safe socially distanced area somewhere approximately six miles outside of *DEEP STATE REPROGRAMMING HEADQUARTERS*. 

Shoot first.  Ask questions later.  Your country needs you.

Remember, your service is mandatory.  Only one target remains higher on our list, and that is "Kidz Bop Karen".  






Any recent sightings of "KIDZ BOP KAREN" must be reported IMMEDIATELY to your field contact.  Lives depend upon you. *Do not try to initiate an arrest of "Kidz Bop Karen" or CAPTAIN.HEROIN by yourself.  *Do not be a hero.  Wait for backup.


----------



## BK38

Police Detective said:


> ATTENTION DEGENERATES
> 
> CAPTAIN.HEROIN has been abducted by our men in an unmarked van and has been escorted to *DEEP STATE REPROGRAMMING HEADQUARTERS *where he will be subjected to unwanted penile stimulation to heterosexual pornography.  His rampant homosexuality and emotional meltdowns has been ruled not protected free speech under the First Amendment of the US Constitution by the United State Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit.
> 
> This is a lawful reprogramming of a citizen and we need you to keep an eye out.  It is expected CAPTAIN.HEROIN is a flight risk, and is able to manipulate interrogators with homosexual advances and sexual services.  You are required to relocate to a safe socially distanced area somewhere approximately six miles outside of *DEEP STATE REPROGRAMMING HEADQUARTERS*.
> 
> Shoot first.  Ask questions later.  Your country needs you.
> 
> Remember, your service is mandatory.  Only one target remains higher on our list, and that is "Kidz Bop Karen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recent sightings of "KIDZ BOP KAREN" must be reported IMMEDIATELY to your field contact.  Lives depend upon you. *Do not try to initiate an arrest of "Kidz Bop Karen" or CAPTAIN.HEROIN by yourself.  *Do not be a hero.  Wait for backup.



Goddamnit, I told Cap to stay out of Portland, Oregon. I knew he was going to get himself arrested with all his militant homosexuality.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU GUYS

This isn't cool... they are showing me all sorts of videos... it's all ugly men and their wives.  Mike Pence and his wife Karen... Donald J Trump and his wife Melania... Jared Kushner and his wife Ivanka...

I told them I would vote Republican, I told them I'll vote for Kanye, whoever they want...

*I NEED HELP*

I just want to get employed at a nice, reputable Romanian troll farm for a few months before the election... and instead they have me locked up here.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Police Detective

RE:  CAPTAIN.HEROIN REPROGRAMMING, PROJECT CODE NAME *STRAIGHTGATE

CAPTAIN.HEROIN has escaped.*  The situation is as follows:  shortly after the first viewings of Our Republicans Servicing Women Part I, CAPTAIN.HEROIN managed to seduce and incapacitate two guards with blowjobs, leading to naps.  The rest of the agents present were not as lucky; after scavenging through one of the guard's pockets, he found a gram of MDPV.  Under the presumption this was methamphetamine, CAPTAIN.HEROIN snorted a 40mg line.  After brutally attacking the rest of the guards, we sadly report that none of their faces were recovered.  

He is considered horny and dangerous.  He was last seen absconding in a police vehicle with New York license plate "BLUE L M".  He is coming to the northeast by north exiting tunnel.  Be on the look out.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## Coxenormous

a little book i'm reading on page 7... Fuck a bible (No offence). This is science


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

astrology is not science


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> astrology is not science


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

CLIPPERS BOUT tO FUCK thE leagueE UPp


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

and wtf you cant have a gif as your avatar anymore? mine was so perfect!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> and wtf you cant have a gif as your avatar anymore? mine was so perfect!!


I had a meltdown with the update over no animated GIF's


----------



## Coxenormous

Now I literally had to open a book to prove Coxenormous isn't always wrong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> CLIPPERS BOUT tO FUCK thE leagueE UPp


ya brah

hey dwe how you doing

you still well?  living with them bros?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Now I literally had to open a book to prove Coxenormous isn't always wrong





> Information science is an academic field which is primarily concerned with analysis, collection, classification, manipulation, storage, retrieval, movement, dissemination, and protection of information.



Information does not always pertain to science.  Astrology is not science.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DWE tell me some crazy stories

it's been 4 days and I need to get my dick wet it's at that point

tell me something to take my mind off things for a while


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> Information does not always pertain to science.  Astrology is not science.


I'm not going to argue, but it uses Real science like Newtons laws to back it up... It's a science imo, but everyone has their opinion


----------



## Coxenormous

which is the scientific study of celestial objects, space, and the physics of the universe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> which is the scientific study of celestial objects, space, and the physics of the universe.


You're talking about astronomy.  

Astrology uses scientific information, but is just a belief system.  

It is totally incongruous with biology and physics (science).


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> You're talking about astronomy.
> 
> Astrology uses scientific information, but is just a belief system.
> 
> It is totally incongruous with biology and physics (science).


Ik ik it’s a bibliography study. It uses some sciences to back it up tho. It doesn’t make it an official science, but  anything studied is a science in my book... that’s me tho


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m still going to finish the book  It’s an interesting read


----------



## SS373dOH

Police Detective said:


> ATTENTION DEGENERATES
> 
> CAPTAIN.HEROIN has been abducted by our men in an unmarked van and has been escorted to *DEEP STATE REPROGRAMMING HEADQUARTERS *where he will be subjected to unwanted penile stimulation to heterosexual pornography.  His rampant homosexuality and emotional meltdowns has been ruled not protected free speech under the First Amendment of the US Constitution by the United State Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit.
> 
> This is a lawful reprogramming of a citizen and we need you to keep an eye out.  It is expected CAPTAIN.HEROIN is a flight risk, and is able to manipulate interrogators with homosexual advances and sexual services.  You are required to relocate to a safe socially distanced area somewhere approximately six miles outside of *DEEP STATE REPROGRAMMING HEADQUARTERS*.
> 
> Shoot first.  Ask questions later.  Your country needs you.
> 
> Remember, your service is mandatory.  Only one target remains higher on our list, and that is "Kidz Bop Karen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recent sightings of "KIDZ BOP KAREN" must be reported IMMEDIATELY to your field contact.  Lives depend upon you. *Do not try to initiate an arrest of "Kidz Bop Karen" or CAPTAIN.HEROIN by yourself.  *Do not be a hero.  Wait for backup.


Honestly, what took so long ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Honestly, what took so long ?


THE DEEP STATE needed a FRONT, a guy with IMPECCABLE credentials and experience.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw

i feel like i have meth rage but haven't used in months

reality is eating away at me and i cannot benzo or drink right now

*i need my emotional support animal




*

i think maybe the anger is because i'm really sad on the inside and i'm not letting myself feel it naturally


----------



## Xorkoth

In my experience, anger is always a response to hurt, it's a defense mechanism.  Sometimes it's warranted (ie, if someone hurt you, you have the right to feel angry at them and express anger), and sometimes it isn't.  Misdirected anger causes a lot of problems between people, and internally.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> In my experience, anger is always a response to hurt, it's a defense mechanism.  Sometimes it's warranted (ie, if someone hurt you, you have the right to feel angry at them and express anger), and sometimes it isn't.  Misdirected anger causes a lot of problems between people, and internally.


i'm not angry at anyone i'm just angry at this bullshit situation and no person is distinctly at fault

am in a good place otherwise... physical health on the mend... reality just has a way of throwing 1 thing too much at me without any down time

i guess i had down time earlier this year when I was high all the time... and I need to stop thinking shit will be easy... because this is not


----------



## BK38

I am overdue for some kind of intense and spiritual mushroom trip. I haven't tripped in forever and I need to defrag my brain. I was actually talking about it with my Mom today and she said the last time I tripped the difference in me was super noticeable the next day and for the better; I was happier and a lot more hopeful and positive after a month of seeing me kinda depressed. There are some nice walks to do around here and I want to just go up into the hills and trip to connect with myself and nature again.

I took 3g Ecuadorian cubensis the last time and it felt like the perfect amount. It's been 4-5 years since I last had a proper trip. I took some magic truffles maybe 2 years ago and though I got the visuals, I didn't get the spiritual introspection and anti-depressant effects.

Think I might try my hand at growing some from a kit. Apparently it's pretty easy and only takes 15 days or so to fruit..


----------



## Xorkoth

One thing's for sure, life ain't easy

Growing from a kit is super easy, but it takes a lot longer than 15 days from start to finish.  Unless part of the kit is fully colonized mycelium, then I could see 15 days.  If you have to wait for it to colonize, you're looking at a couple of months from start to finish.

My buddy and I who are doing the cabin detox pulled the trigger and booked the place yesterday.  We're thinking that we're going to eat some mushrooms towards the end of the month.  

I'm definitely going to be the caretaker in this situation... I've advised him to taper as much as he can, but I heard he was hitting up my friend for some drugs yesterday.  He wants the last hurrah.  I get it, I'm pretty proud of myself though, I tapered and got off everything (I'm expecting some insomnia but that's about it) beforehand.  He has not done this.  We're not going til the 17th, but I'm pretty sure he's going to show up and just have to white-knuckle it.  I'm considering asking him to give me his phone until he's not withdrawing anymore.  We're not gonna have a car and it's in the middle of nowhere, but I'm not sure if I trust him not to break down and try to call someone.  I hope it's not too awful, he has high blood pressure, like really high.  I'm a little worried to be honest but he has no insurance, can't afford rehab, and it's do or die for him, his main thing is actually stimulants, the other stuff is to blunt the edges from the stimulants.  I need to cut addictive drugs out of my life too, so I agreed to do this with him.  He says he wants to make sure to bring 50% to the table and not have this be me taking care of him, but I know it will be.  And that's okay, he's one of my dearest friends and I want to be there for him.

I think it's going to be a really positive experience in the end, but I am a little worried.  I know I'm gonna be good, but I'm worried for him.  And when he gets home he has to figure out whether to stay in his relationship (she uses drugs too and isn't really very supportive of what he's trying to do).  I don't think he wants to be in it anymore with her, but they've been together for 4-5 years and her kids want him to adopt them (he would have already but their deadbeat dad is refusing to give up parental rights) and take his last name, he's really close with them, and they're such amazing kids, and about to hit adolescence too.  So he's really conflicted about what to do, he feels like he can't leave them, but that the relationship has become toxic.  I'm not sure what he's gonna do.  It's a lot all at once, I'm going to end up being the therapist.  But it's okay because I want to do that for him.

It's gonna be intense, I need to prepare myself.  Really glad I got off of phenibut and opioids in advance so I can be the voice of reason while he's suffering.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I haven't tripped in forever and I need to defrag my brain.



Me too. I was reading in Science that a 400 ug trip alone in your room in the middle of the night while your family sleeps cures meth addiction.


----------



## BK38

Atelier3 said:


> Me too. I was reading in Science that a 400 ug trip alone in your room in the middle of the night while your family sleeps cures meth addiction.



Lol. Relevant portion at the :25 sec mark:


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Lol. Relevant portion at the :25 sec mark:



Brilliant! Even more evidence!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I do thoroughly appreciate a good trip bk. 

I am stuck in the ABYSS right now.  And it is not fun.  

But eventually something will give.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I do thoroughly appreciate a good trip bk.
> 
> I am stuck in the ABYSS right now.  And it is not fun.
> 
> But eventually something will give.



he who looks into the abyss realizes that there's nothing looking back at him. The only thing he sees is his own character.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> he who looks into the abyss realizes that there's nothing looking back at him. The only thing he sees is his own character.


I am seeing a lot of butt

Is my character resemblant of butts?  It might be.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need to take a ride on THE CAROUSEL OF PROGRESS!


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Growing from a kit is super easy, but it takes a lot longer than 15 days from start to finish.  Unless part of the kit is fully colonized mycelium, then I could see 15 days.  If you have to wait for it to colonize, you're looking at a couple of months from start to finish.



I don't think I'll be here in FR in a couple months time, but we'll see. I'd only do it if it takes less than a month and the weather's still good. From the kits I'm looking at, it says I should get my first mushies after just 3 weeks, with up to 3 flushes. Will be able to yield approx 100g of wet mushrooms apparently. Which is more than enough for my purposes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would have snuck across a border. Spain, Germany, whatever.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> I don't think I'll be here in FR in a couple months time, but we'll see. I'd only do it if it takes less than a month and the weather's still good. From the kits I'm looking at, it says I should get my first mushies after just 3 weeks, with up to 3 flushes. Will be able to yield approx 100g of wet mushrooms apparently. Which is more than enough for my purposes.



Does it say that it comes with colonized mycelium?  Because if not, then it's going to take longer than that.  I hope it works out though, mushrooms are amazing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i don't have any spectacular life advice or answers for you bk

gotta love yourself for what its worth and learn to accept a concrete spacetime without free will

i was half way through that before I became eternally stunned by inaction by the abyss


----------



## Shady's Fox

Am watchin DIVA TV, anaromy of that color i mean grey am so fuckin bored that see am touchin the light and i throw you angels


----------



## Shady's Fox

I couldn't sleep. Life's hard the ball is round with ma luck I would've scored


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we are sick, fucked up and complicated
we are chaos
we can't be cured


----------



## Shady's Fox

*evanscene bring me back to life.jpeg*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i just need someone to tell me that it's going to be ok.  i think bk and madness already have on multiple fronts.  maybe i need that irl.  not having any human contact is probably wearing away at my ability to tolerate others.  i cannot stand people anymore and everything gets under my skin.  and i was not like this.  

ugh.  

not sure if anyone can relate

cannot stop thinking about the reflection


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am going to try calm music

to try to drown out the fucking brain i have






dedicated to @madness00


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> not sure if anyone can relate



No. I’ve been practicing social distancing for 39 years and I’m really good at it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No. I’ve been practicing social distancing for 39 years and I’m really good at it.


i can't blame you.

i was a big practitioner of social distancing when I was younger.  Then I wasn't and now it's soul crushing.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I’m a loner, Dottie.... a rebel.


----------



## Hylight

nothing like getting fucked up _by _a relationship bc the life ones are hard enough. damage. depressed from _pain_ which will eventually be paranoia of the hardened arteries. and stuff.  
stabbing pain in the heart. What direction should I go ? Can't take it with you, even when you die slow. Sorry if I am feeling a little, kind of low.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Okay, i had a good morning.
Wake up next to a woman who's naked, her body looking amazing.
I got some buprenorphine, so i make each one of us 1.5mg shot of it.
Shoot it up and think about "Oh yeah, Bluelight. That's a great place"
Then I come and I see @Coxenormous posting pictures of his fucking ugly face.
I almost had a seizure. 
Why are you looking for acceptance here? Your parents don't give it to you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> nothing like getting fucked up _by _a relationship bc the life ones are hard enough. damage. depressed from _pain_ which will eventually be paranoia of the hardened arteries. and stuff.
> stabbing pain in the heart. What direction should I go ? Can't take it with you, even when you die slow. Sorry if I am feeling a little, kind of low.


this

hylight you speak the truth


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Okay, i had a good morning.
> Wake up next to a woman who's naked, her body looking amazing.
> I got some buprenorphine, so i make each one of us 1.5mg shot of it.
> Shoot it up and think about "Oh yeah, Bluelight. That's a great place"
> Then I come and I see @Coxenormous posting pictures of his fucking ugly face.
> I almost had a seizure.
> Why are you looking for acceptance here? Your parents don't give it to you?


I can ask you the same question... Why are you here? Is it for acceptance? Do your parents not give it to you?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> DWE tell me some crazy stories
> 
> it's been 4 days and I need to get my dick wet it's at that point
> 
> tell me something to take my mind off things for a while


Who the fuck is DWE? THERE IS ONLY DMW!!


----------



## Coxenormous

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> I can ask you the same question... Why are you here? Is it for acceptance? Do your parents not give it to you?


Because this is a great community, where I can enjoy company of similar-minded people. 
I also like the harm-reduction forums, I like philosophy forums and sometimes I even write poets. 
There's little bit of everything and I enjoy some parts of everything. I like it here.
I'm not looking for acceptance.
If i was, why would I be against you?
You Cox, have ruined everything. This community was so much better, before you joined there.


----------



## Hylight

lol no
fuxenormous, no ?


----------



## Hylight

on nooooo you did not !!


----------



## Hylight

_that's rattled. okay. wait. i gotta go. _


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

WOOO MY WOMAN FOUND LITTLE PIECE OF SUBUTEX FROM OUR HOUSE WHAT THE FUCK I MUST HAVE LOST IT WHEN DOING BENZOS THIS IS AMAZING NOW I DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT NEXT DOSE!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Who the fuck is DWE? THERE IS ONLY DMW!!


drinkswithevil

old school lounger

wrote INSANELY HILARIOUS stories that got banned


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> @DeadManWalkin'


_tu quoque_ fallacy


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> drinkswithevil
> 
> old school lounger
> 
> wrote INSANELY HILARIOUS stories that got banned


Ahh, my long lost cousin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my love interest just admitted he is unhappy

and i'm like oh god thank god now that takes the focus off me i can just talk about his shit

praise jeebus


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You Cox, have ruined everything. This community was so much better, before you joined there.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


>


Sad how some people act on camera like that alone on their homes.
It's mental illness. BPD?
Please Cox, get a hobby you like? 
Or something, maybe go make some friends?


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sad how some people act on camera like that alone on their homes.
> It's mental illness. BPD?
> Please Cox, get a hobby you like?
> Or something, maybe go make some friends?


This is a hobby... & a fun one at that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and he's comin over yesss

i get to be comforting him

won't talk about my bs at all

this is EGGcellent


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> This is a hobby... & a fun one at that


No, this is you sitting at computer claiming it's a hobby.


----------



## Xorkoth

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You Cox, have ruined everything. This community was so much better, before you joined there.



Dude I like you, but come on.  Worst case scenario, ignore him.  He's not that bad.  I'm getting tired of the bickering. Everyone here is flawed.  Whatever, everyone is.  The community is fine with the one who boldly claims enormity of cock.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No, this is you sitting at computer claiming it's a hobby.


when you slam it's so good i can feel the burn as if i'm cox


----------



## Captain.Heroin

then i start to fear the one mind possibility

that this is all me

and i am utterly humiliated and ashamed of myself

standing naked before you all in all my forms


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Everyone here is flawed.


----------



## Coxenormous

A rare photo of DeadManWalkin' Leaked on the internet!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Dude I like you, but ...


STOP... DON'T EVEN SAY 1 MORE WORD

*you're breaking up with me aren't you*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*you can't leave because i love you*






*she will never do the things for you that i can do*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I SWORE I'D NEVER FALL AGAIN and u broke my heart


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ppl know i hurt and i need help

they just don't have enough benzos on planet earth

my time is short and i was not meant for this world forever, heaven wasn't made for me... rip jamal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes i drink to get up in the morning






and sometimes i drink to fall asleep at night


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Dude I like you, but come on.  Worst case scenario, ignore him.  He's not that bad.  I'm getting tired of the bickering. Everyone here is flawed.  Whatever, everyone is.  The community is fine with the one who boldly claims enormity of cock.


I love you too.
Name 1 another BL'er who posts TikTok videos all the time and is looking for constant validation with selfies on every thread. 
Think about it if I was posting publicly videos here of me shooting up Bupre. Disgusting. I might share something on private chat, but not here. 
It just annoys me how he's looking for validation.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> sometimes i drink to get up in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes i drink to fall asleep at night


I go sleep high and i wake up high and after the first beer it's clear what's the plan of the day.
Okay boys, i'm gonna do the little 2-3mg bit of Buprenorphine my woman found. 
Then i have done like 2-3mg myself today, but it'll keep me healthy for this day. 
No worries of being sick and I first thought about shooting half of it but I hate doing little shots, since it's just another hole in my hand for no reason so I wanna shoot up real good when I do.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Who the fuck is DWE? THERE IS ONLY DMW!!


Don’t get shit twisted. DWE has long been around before you were even a thought in anyone’s mind.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I do it 50/50 with my woman so I actually do like 1.25mg. Earlier i did same kind of dose so it's like 2.5mg for this day but I don't have to worry about withdrawals.


----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Don’t get shit twisted. DWE has long been around before you were even a thought in anyone’s mind.


I'm sorry I respect DWE.
I have so edgy opinions government censors me regularly so I understand him.


----------



## SS373dOH

Xorkoth said:


> Everyone here is *flawed*.  Whatever, everyone is.


Speak for yourself mister. I think most of us can agree ol hopeless is damn near perfect.


----------



## Xorkoth

So we have an exception, every community has its black sheep, the one we all secretly despise for his or her damnably unattainable perfection, unattainable yet the thing we ll aspire to.  This is part of a living community and I thank your divine presence of perfection.  For real realz.


----------



## SS373dOH

Xorkoth said:


> So we have an exception, every community has its black sheep, the one we all secretly despise for his or her damnably unattainable perfection, unattainable yet the thing we ll aspire to.  This is part of a living community and I thank your divine presence of perfection.  For real realz.


I'm a huge loser irl, but I make up for that with my impeccable bl persona ;]


----------



## SS373dOH

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I do it 50/50 with my woman so I actually do like 1.25mg. Earlier i did same kind of dose so it's like 2.5mg for this day but I don't have to worry about withdrawals.


I say full agonist or bust, but I think most of us went through that shitty bupe phase.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw
> 
> i feel like i have meth rage but haven't used in months
> 
> reality is eating away at me and i cannot benzo or drink right now
> 
> *i need my emotional support animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> i think maybe the anger is because i'm really sad on the inside and i'm not letting myself feel it naturally


I was laughing at the Pic btw bro not your sadness


DeadManWalkin' said:


> Okay, i had a good morning.
> Wake up next to a woman who's naked, her body looking amazing.
> I got some buprenorphine, so i make each one of us 1.5mg shot of it.
> Shoot it up and think about "Oh yeah, Bluelight. That's a great place"
> Then I come and I see @Coxenormous posting pictures of his fucking ugly face.
> I almost had a seizure.
> Why are you looking for acceptance here? Your parents don't give it to you?


Loooool went in. 


I've had a fucking weird night. Got drunk had takeaway then got a 2.30am call from a mate who owes me 450 quid saying he's just managed to get his hands on 25g of k and will sort me out 'off the debt' so I get a taxi to his which was my last bit of money and it's in the middle of nowhere, we get there he pulls out the big bag of k, did a few lines and then, well, I think he must be gay and thought I was gay cuz shit got weird, I told him I'm not and I have no problem with it if he is and if he ever wants support coming out I'm here and if he wants no one to know I won't say a word. 
So then all of a sudden he 'loses' the bag of drugs. Says 'it's gone' and 'there's no point trying to look cuz he knows its just GONE' gets angry and jumps in his bed growling. (enter @Captain.Heroin I wish to sort him out) 
I honestly feel like punching him but I also feel kinda sorry for him. I just want a fucking line! The ones we did barely touched the fucking sides. I don't care if he's gay ill still be his friend I have plenty of gay friends. Two of which have come onto me before thinking I was too and we the whole awkward thing and now it's fine. Aparantly I confused them? I guess I'm just too committed to hetero bromance? 
But now I'm lying on the sofa downstairs it's like 30 mile from where I'm staying and I'm strung out, there's no booze left, no fucking k in sight and I'm skint to the bone. It's light as fuck and the curtains are white and thin. 
All I can hear is his brother fucking some girl. Dunno if it's his Mrs or a one night stand but I'm tempted to go ask if she fancys a spit roast  sounds like a right goer. 

FML. I wish I'd never heard his call


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin I'd actually like some advice here what shall I do or say to make him feel better 



AND GIVE WITH THE DRUGS


----------



## jhjhsdi

Anyone else ever craved an IV hit so bad you literally would bite into your own arm tear out a chunk that included broken veins and shove/pour 10g of crystal product into the wound, cuz there's no needles?
I reckon I'm pretty close


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin when I said 'sort him out' I did really mean bum him to death, lol

I would rob him for what he owes me but I'm 110% sure he would talk to police and I'm on unconditional bail FFS

AND I'M ON 10% BATTERY AND DIDN'T BRING MY CHARGER

FACK


----------



## jhjhsdi

I got serious lack of drug rage right now


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Maybe you should take this time to examine your own sexuality. I mean, If he’s the 3rd person to suspect you’re gay.... just saying.
Isn’t there some sort of gaydar for that kind of thing...
I mean.... funny how you instantly had to chime in that you wanted to see if the brother’s girl “fancied a spit roast”.  I don’t know what that’s code for, but I’m assuming it’s some kind of analogy for proving your so-called hetero-ness after all that homo-ness talk.
Just saying.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I was laughing at the Pic btw bro not your sadness


my being upset was irl stuff (online system giving me LOGICAL ERRORS)
yeah it was

fucked

and it fucked me over big time

HAVE YOU EVER WONDERED THE AGE OLD QUESTION: CAN I FALL ASLEEP HOLDING A BEER CAN?  Yes, yes you can. My love interest proves this on occasion.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I was laughing at the Pic btw bro not your sadness
> 
> Loooool went in.
> 
> 
> I've had a fucking weird night. Got drunk had takeaway then got a 2.30am call from a mate who owes me 450 quid saying he's just managed to get his hands on 25g of k and will sort me out 'off the debt' so I get a taxi to his which was my last bit of money and it's in the middle of nowhere, we get there he pulls out the big bag of k, did a few lines and then, well, I think he must be gay and thought I was gay cuz shit got weird, I told him I'm not and I have no problem with it if he is and if he ever wants support coming out I'm here and if he wants no one to know I won't say a word.
> So then all of a sudden he 'loses' the bag of drugs. Says 'it's gone' and 'there's no point trying to look cuz he knows its just GONE' gets angry and jumps in his bed growling. (enter @Captain.Heroin I wish to sort him out)
> I honestly feel like punching him but I also feel kinda sorry for him. I just want a fucking line! The ones we did barely touched the fucking sides. I don't care if he's gay ill still be his friend I have plenty of gay friends. Two of which have come onto me before thinking I was too and we the whole awkward thing and now it's fine. Aparantly I confused them? I guess I'm just too committed to hetero bromance?
> But now I'm lying on the sofa downstairs it's like 30 mile from where I'm staying and I'm strung out, there's no booze left, no fucking k in sight and I'm skint to the bone. It's light as fuck and the curtains are white and thin.
> All I can hear is his brother fucking some girl. Dunno if it's his Mrs or a one night stand but I'm tempted to go ask if she fancys a spit roast  sounds like a right goer.
> 
> FML. I wish I'd never heard his call


oh yeah the brosexualketakulture is real and i wouldn't know how to begin to help you

they become party drugs i.e. poppers or meth and people become more into having sex with the focus being on the drug than you

trust me there is nothing more boner killer

no i don't want to fuck you while you do drugs

you can get high before or after, you're not into it, go away

but um there's nothing wrong with a little right before or after

it is likely he still thinks he is hetero and is just gonna keep the drugs for sex w/ another man (prolly the guy he got it from)

do not ask for your $ back unless you know he has it in $ don't go for the ket again

i know how much you love it

but he's dangling it for ... whatever sexdrugfuck he wants


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Maybe you should take this time to examine your own sexuality. I mean, If he’s the 3rd person to suspect you’re gay.... just saying.
> Isn’t there some sort of gaydar for that kind of thing...
> I mean.... funny how you instantly had to chime in that you wanted to see if the brother’s girl “fancied a spit roast”.  I don’t know what that’s code for, but I’m assuming it’s some kind of analogy for proving your so-called hetero-ness after all that homo-ness talk.
> Just saying.


Yeah but I've never looked at other males that way. 
And it's not really 'suspect I'm gay' cuz all 3 have known me for a long time and known me to have been with multiple long relationships with women and during my single periods be a right male slut shagging birds? And they all shag birds too and have or are in long relationships with women and 2 of them have kids. I think they're just all bi and trying their luck? I dunno

@Captain.Heroin can you use gaydar on me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> @Captain.Heroin when I said 'sort him out' I did really mean bum him to death, lol
> 
> I would rob him for what he owes me but I'm 110% sure he would talk to police and I'm on unconditional bail FFS
> 
> AND I'M ON 10% BATTERY AND DIDN'T BRING MY CHARGER
> 
> FACK


I tried sending you a short pm bu it wouldn't send

just my luck the k ferries are interfering

borkbork

and um

just got my dicc wet and he got off a lot like WILD.  He likes to have a few drinks before. That's his thing and I liek it(because he's not drinking beers during and it makes him a bit more like.. seemingly like he likes it and not like it's dreadfully painful)

i can only imagine what getting impaled by my bbc is like


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Yeah but I've never looked at other males that way.
> And it's not really 'suspect I'm gay' cuz all 3 have known me for a long time and known me to have been with multiple long relationships with women and during my single periods be a right male slut shagging birds? And they all shag birds too and have or are in long relationships with women and 2 of them have kids. I think they're just all bi and trying their luck? I dunno
> 
> @Captain.Heroin can you use gaydar on me


i have a few... good (and i use this term a lot "good" whatever that might mean to you) keta-sex stories i would share but um

it would be humiliating ... I don't kiss and tell (there's certain details i like to keep to myself and feel abashed to share)

i think ket is one of those drugs which can broaden your sexual horizons ... equally or more so than meth for some people?  meth is like a disaster drug to some.  I never liked it much

lsd and sex is my thing, because it keeps your body feeling amazing I don't know how to put it into words, it electrifies my dick some how


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> @Captain.Heroin can you use gaydar on me


oh specific to this

i don't have gaydar

like if i hear a guy speak there is a certain enthusiasm with the voice and eyes

that heteros just don't have

but gaydar is not real imo, not to me anyways

there are some people who are ... what i would call "outstandingly heterosexual" acting but will get down with a bro like me

and um..... some that are straight and act like they won the title of queen bee @ pride parade

so um.... yeah no gaydar here?  if someone is FLIRTING i can't even tell

people have to clue me in

but if i can tell it's flirting it's a definite YES

basically if I was a covid test I'd have very low %age accuracy


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I tried sending you a short pm bu it wouldn't send
> 
> just my luck the k ferries are interfering
> 
> borkbork
> 
> and um
> 
> just got my dicc wet and he got off a lot like WILD.  He likes to have a few drinks before. That's his thing and I liek it(because he's not drinking beers during and it makes him a bit more like.. seemingly like he likes it and not like it's dreadfully painful)
> 
> i can only imagine what getting impaled by my bbc is like


Actually it came through twice. Cheers pal

I'll ask him when he's sober if he wants to talk about what happened, if he's too ashamed, he can wire me what he owes when he has it lol

Guess I should go fuck some chicks and/or wank to straight/lesbian porn and then mid way look at or think about a dude and make sure my boner disappears 
Thanks alot, @iLoveYouWithaKnife


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i, the shameful ho i am, actually did write out one exp where i was with the k fairies and it was all... sorts of ... 

i can't

i'm not going back there

it was erotic on a different level


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> Yeah but I've never looked at other males that way.


Maybe you just don’t think that you do. 
I think you’re confused.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Actually it came through twice. Cheers pal
> 
> I'll ask him when he's sober if he wants to talk about what happened, if he's too ashamed, he can wire me what he owes when he has it lol
> 
> Guess I should go fuck some chicks and/or wank to straight/lesbian porn and then mid way look at or think about a dude and make sure my boner disappears
> Thanks alot, @iLoveYouWithaKnife


is it better when lesbians are love-exploring their bodies casually or do you want to see a girl go to town on another with a strap on

the former (love-exploring) of hot girls is like......... ooooo i like

and it's like a mirror image of two guys casually exploring their bodies so it's intriguing to me?

i don't know

*i think the deep state is back after me*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Maybe you just don’t think that you do.
> I think you’re confused.








unstoppable!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> it electrifies my dick some how



Mine too


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> mid way look at or think about a dude and make sure my boner disappears
> Thanks alot, @iLoveYouWithaKnife


But what if it doesn’t disappear. Then you are going to have to admit to yourself that you are ghey. Are you ready for that?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> is it better when lesbians are love-exploring their bodies casually or do you want to see a girl go to town on another with a strap on
> 
> the former (love-exploring) of hot girls is like......... ooooo i like
> 
> and it's like a mirror image of two guys casually exploring their bodies so it's intriguing to me?
> 
> i don't know
> 
> *i think the deep state is back after me*


I'd say the former. I've never watched a girl fuck another girl with a strap on. Dildo yes, strap on no. No idea why I haven't. Maybe I will now

Fucking 1% battery though

Gona be a long walk home 
Google mapped my location and it's not 30 miles from home, it's 12, but that's still a 4 hour walk. And my phones defo gona die so ill probably get lost or go the ultra long way. Yay


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> But what if it doesn’t disappear. Then you are going to have to admit to yourself that you are ghey. Are you ready for that?


I'm pretty sure it will but if it doesn't I guess I will send @Captain.Heroin nudes and see if he wants to ship me over?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Or you can just snuggle with boy in his bed and hash out your feelings in the morning when his boner is poking you in the back.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

An honorary title like Wonder Woman would be so much cooler than heather duke; but we are who we are in this world.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

there is a deep seated fire within my soul and it needs to burn.  i think this is why i have committed my brain to memory so many useless things.  so many facts i cannot take with me.  the logic of a cold and indifferent world that wishes me as dead as i do myself.  i construct creative and different ways to entertain this fire before it devours everything.  only in an extreme temperature will the singularity of the abyss which holds me stationary, suspended in life like a fossil in amber, my heart in stone and my dick to dust.  eventually the gasoline ignites and there is nothing but my charred remains, a wet dream of my sick demented life...






I found what I love the most in life and it is killing me, so I don't have to do the job.  One less thing to worry about as I scratch off the shopping list.  COFFEE MAKER (1).  WATER, 1L (4).  ROPE (40 ft).  I leave off the album, the music I will last hear.  I can download a cheap audio copy directly from some other lonely weirdo on the internet who worships the void without ever knowing it (for nihilism and Christianity have more in common than I once realized).  I had once great things and they became squandered by my ignorance.  Now all I have is the dirt below and I stare at it knowing it is where I belong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> But what if it doesn’t disappear.


Then you go to the STD clinic and you get some pills.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> An honorary title like Wonder Woman would be so much cooler than heather duke; but we are who we are in this world.


if I was admin

it would have been WONDER WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

in the FIRST PLACE

that's the difference between me and the rest of the staff

they're cool but i'm like

brosexualketakulture from the future


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m higher than giraffe tittys again... Who’s on any substance with me? Why else would I be up at 4 in the morning


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Can’t bash a high person just let them feel the wind beneath you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love how i wrote a long original spielpiece and no one quoted it or addressed it


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> i love how i wrote a long original spielpiece and no one quoted it or addressed it


It’s okay..
Knock knock!
Who’s there?
Banana!
Banana who?
Banananananananananana Batman!


----------



## Coxenormous

classic


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Coxenormous said:


> Can’t bash a high person


Wanna bet?


----------



## Coxenormous

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Wanna bet?


You can bash me all you want. Let me rephrase You can bash me, but who says I’ll give a fuck. I’ll just smile and nod


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> i love how i wrote a long original spielpiece and no one quoted it or addressed it


I’m sorry @Captain.Heroin  my ADHD is taking over and I can’t read posts more than 2 sentences long; so I decided to Netflix and chill for the moment. I didn’t wake up until 6pm today so it’s going to be a looong morning.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## nznity

haveu guys noticed that theere's some idiot that always repeats IIRC, he thinks he's funny and the ultimate shitttttttttttttttt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m sorry @Captain.Heroin  my ADHD is taking over and I can’t read posts more than 2 sentences long; so I decided to Netflix and chill for the moment. I didn’t wake up until 6pm today so it’s going to be a looong morning.


the pic in the post said it all

btw

i wrote a novel so long you can probably never read it all

because it is so banal and so long

like my dicc

almost as many words as the bible

i was gonna make it line up

or go to 1 mil because i could


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nznity said:


> haveu guys noticed that theere's some idiot that always repeats IIRC, he thinks he's funny and the ultimate shitttttttttttttttt.


...moi?


----------



## schizopath

AHH, I went few weeks without positive symptoms and now Ive been just listening to this banger


----------



## nznity

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...moi?


NO MAN, I LOVE YOU CH. YOU'RE a lovely person actually. i was thinking someone with a dark personality(well he thinks he's dark but he's just an asshole) anyway i don't wanna start a fight or anything just hope he realizes he's just an ass.


----------



## nznity

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...moi?


forgot to end my post with SOME HOMO XD


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> AHH, I went few weeks without positive symptoms and now Ive been just listening to this banger


I think "is" is besides the point when the whole feeling comes from "was". Brb, morning tea is way too nostalgic for me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nznity said:


> forgot to end my post with SOME HOMO XD


btw you are gorgeous

if i was hanging w/ you my love interest "bf" would be very jealous

he'd be like

I'VE SEEN YOU WITH "FRIENDS" these YOUNG LATINO GUYS WITH SKINNER BODIES THAN MINE


NEXT THING I KNOW YOU'VE FUCKED THEM TOO

[but he's straight]

I'VE HEARD THAT BEFORE

ya he would have a fit


----------



## nznity

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw you are gorgeous
> 
> if i was hanging w/ you my love interest "bf" would be very jealous
> 
> he'd be like
> 
> I'VE SEEN YOU WITH "FRIENDS" these YOUNG LATINO GUYS WITH SKINNER BODIES THAN MINE
> 
> 
> NEXT THING I KNOW YOU'VE FUCKED THEM TOO
> 
> [but he's straight]
> 
> I'VE HEARD THAT BEFORE
> 
> ya he would have a fit


I FEEL SO FLATTERED, TY BUDDY. YOU JUST MADE ME SMILE. forreal


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> way too nostalgic


People who dont like nostalgia are on average below 2/10 cocksuckers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nznity said:


> I FEEL SO FLATTERED, TY BUDDY. YOU JUST MADE ME SMILE. forreal


it's true though

that would be *The scene* that would play out

if we were here and he came over... I know from experience 

one time I was dating a guy who had a twin (genetic)

and um

i fucked his twin

and he walked in on it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that was a separate story 

btw this guy is gorgeous

maybe not thin like you and me NZ but

he's so hot and his ass is so talented

if it was a vagina you'd marry it


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> People who dont like nostalgia are on average below 2/10 cocksuckers


*cough* Runescape *cough*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU SHOULD'VE LOVED ME, BABY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> People who dont like nostalgia are on average below 2/10 cocksuckers


if i was 90+ years old and dying of superAIDS

I would still play Oregon Trail II, III, and maybe V

and do it like on repeat as if i was a kid again


----------



## Coxenormous

Yeah sorry that was random


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> superAIDS


Hepagonasyphalaids


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have had 4 diseases this last < 12 months

influenza B (fuck you in hell bitch THIS IS THE DEVIL VIRUS)
influenza A
and covid-19

and then superAIDS


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

nznity said:


> haveu guys noticed that theere's some idiot that always repeats IIRC, he thinks he's funny and the ultimate shitttttttttttttttt.


Leave @ghostandthedarknes  alone before I kick your ass.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in the future

when i can live on a pile of meth and ass

i'll be faced with PRUNE ABYSSES or REFORM

and i'll take all the witty impromptu dark literature i post and delete 99.999997% of the posts and move to WORDS


----------



## Coxenormous

*Hits blunt* Do schizophrenic deaf people hear voices or see hands


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hey @Captain.Heroin i think you forgot to take the Xanax today btw. Just letting you know bb.

you are having the ididnttakemyxanax rants.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nznity said:


> haveu guys noticed that theere's some idiot that always repeats IIRC, he thinks he's funny and the ultimate shitttttttttttttttt.


that shit is annoying af iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that shit is annoying af iirc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

nznity said:


> NO MAN, I LOVE YOU CH. YOU'RE a lovely person actually. i was thinking someone with a dark personality(well he thinks he's dark but he's just an asshole) anyway i don't wanna start a fight or anything just hope he realizes he's just an ass.



let the ass-kicking begin


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> *Hits blunt* Do schizophrenic deaf people hear voices or see hands


Last august I had like 1 and ½ hour long boner which ended in a random orgasm. Pure euphoria and that was before meds.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nznity said:


> NO MAN, I LOVE YOU CH. YOU'RE a lovely person actually. i was thinking someone with a dark personality(well he thinks he's dark but he's just an asshole) anyway i don't wanna start a fight or anything just hope he realizes he's just an ass.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Last august I had like 1 and ½ hour long boner which ended in a random orgasm. Pure euphoria and that was before meds.


EPIC


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> if i was 90+ years old and dying of superAIDS
> 
> I would still play Oregon Trail II, III, and maybe V
> 
> and do it like on repeat as if i was a kid again


DEDICATION!


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Last august I had like 1 and ½ hour long boner which ended in a random orgasm. Pure euphoria and that was before meds.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> DEDICATION!


----------



## Jabberwocky

SS373dOH said:


> I say full agonist or bust, but I think most of us went through that shitty bupe phase.


Bupre is my main drug. It's hell withdrawals, it's the only one i can't quit. 
I have quit heroin, U-47700, benzos, speed, but this shit - just too fucking HARD.


----------



## Coxenormous

I beat this game. This shit was sad


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


The first verse is legit. I then had my first breakdown on bluelight. Good old times.


Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Hey @Captain.Heroin i think you forgot to take the Xanax today btw. Just letting you know bb.
> 
> you are having the ididnttakemyxanax rants.


i have been for 8 months

I legit need the pills and am mentally trash w/o


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> DEDICATION!


I COULD REAL LIFE DIE OF DYSENTERY WHILE IN-GAME DYING OF DYSENTERY

so meta

much praise


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> The first verse is legit. I then had my first breakdown on bluelight. Good old times.


I wont apologize thats just absurd..


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


Is this ironic or did you do that on purpose?


----------



## schizopath

I wouldnt even need to say aloud that Im a machine. Lifes little jokes I guess.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I wont apologize thats just absurd..


I keep laughing at "the club is the sky and Im on your cloud"

You have no idea how many thousand times Ive listened to "jizz in my pants". Its a classic for me.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> I wouldnt even need to say aloud that Im a machine. Lifes little jokes I guess.


Yeah life does that shit to me. I’ll think about a song and next thing I know it plays on the radio or someone next me starts singing the same song. Blows my mind sometimes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ilywak was right i need my xanax

alcohol is the cleanser

thc is the fuel

alprazoalm are the brakes for this madnessmobile


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Yeah life does that shit to me. I’ll think about a song and next thing I know it plays on the radio or someone next me starts singing the same song. Blows my mind sometimes


Definitely. Lifes one weird joke. 

Gonna go shooting real soon. Aah.


----------



## Coxenormous

It’s getting hot in here!.... I’m already naked


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> It’s getting hot in here!.... I’m already naked


sounds hot


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> sounds hot


Heh heh


----------



## Coxenormous

If cox disappears forever, He died of heat stroke


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Heh heh


drink water
breathe

eat when you can


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> drink water
> breathe
> 
> eat when you can


Thanks for heads up. The AC went out last night... it  got hot quick in here lol


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m about to chew on some ice cubes


----------



## Coxenormous

LOL @ my avatar


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> Heh heh


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


>


No, it's much better to face these kinds of things
With a sense of poise and rationality


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> No, it's much better to face these kinds of things
> With a sense of poise and rationality


----------



## Jabberwocky

MY GIRL FOUND 9X 1MG XANAX FROM OUR HOME WHEN WE WERE CLEANING UP SHE'S SUCH AN ANGEL I LOVE HER NOW IT'S TURBO DMW AGAIN!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Turbo?

More like zonked the fuck out chilling in a pool full of puppies naked jerking off to pictures of Erykah Badu.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BTW - where's @andyturbo ?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have done 4mg Alprozepam today and 3mg bupre today, good combo. Feeling chill. It's nice day outside, 26 celcius. Now going out. 
I would eat 1 more alpro but I have no keys to my home so I have to climb to balcony and if I'm too high I will fall. I once was dripping there with only one hand but I at least have some muscles from my kickboxing so I could pull myself up. 
Heheh, I hope you guys are having good day. 
Yo to my boys @madness00 and @Captain.Heroin! Also, @schizopath Propsit jäbälle, sä oot asia heebo. Chillaillaan vaik illal Discordis, kun eilen vai toissapäivänä perkele feidasit mut.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Turbo?
> 
> More like zonked the fuck out chilling in a pool full of puppies naked jerking off to pictures of Erykah Badu.


What I mean by turbo DMW is that when I do benzos they take away the slightest inner voice which says "Hey, that might be dumb to say!"


----------



## Jabberwocky

She also found some bupre we lost some time ago doing beinzos. She's such an angel I love her, I hope once I get out of this drug limbo I can start family with her and everything will be great. We will be like 50's conservative family then.


----------



## Jabberwocky

But that's just my dream. 
I'm going outside. 
Stay safe, cool and amazing everybody.


----------



## Coxenormous

FIRST TIME I DID LSD I TOOK A 100ΜG TAB. AN HOUR AND A HALF GOES BY AND I DON’T FEEL ANYTHING. SO I MAKE THE MOST CLICHÉ MISTAKE POSSIBLE AND DROP ANOTHER. AT THIS POINT, I HAVE 3 FRIENDS ALL CHILLING WITH ME WHO ARE SOBER, WHO WANTED TO “OBSERVE” LSD OUT OF CURIOSITY. I WAS PERFECTLY FINE WITH IT UNTIL A HALF HOUR OR SO AFTER I DROPPED THE SECOND TAB WHEN IT HIT ME LIKE A TRAIN. IMMEDIATELY STAND UP, SAY I’M GOING TO GET SOME WATER AND BOOK S*** OUT OF THE APARTMENT. NO IDEA WHAT I WAS DOING, I JUST WANTED TO RUN AND BE FREE. FROM THE ROOM, I HEAR MY FRIENDS TALK ABOUT HEARING THE DOOR OPEN AND THEY START COMING AFTER ME, RAISING THEIR VOICE AND YELLING. I SWEAR TO GOD, THE HALLS FELT LIKE A VORTEX I WAS RUNNING THROUGH. SO I RUN OUTSIDE, AND THERE JUST HAPPENED TO BE A BUS LEAVING AT THAT MOMENT, WHICH I GOT ON. SMILING AND WAVING, I LAUGHED AT MY FRIENDS WHO WERE FREAKING OUT AND CHASING THE BUS. TOOK THE RIDE ALL THE WAY TO CAMPUS, GOT OUT, AND JUST STARED AT THE BEAUTY OF THE WORLD FROM THE STOP. MY LIFE WAS NEVER THE SAME AGAIN.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TL;DR


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> TL;DR


Do you even read books? Nvm that's not my business


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Depends on the author.


----------



## Coxenormous

Long story short. I was being chased by my friends my first Acid trip & I jumped on a bus before they were able to get around the corner.. I ditched them, Got lost tripping balls - True Story


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Long story short. I was being chased by my friends my first Acid trip & I jumped on a bus before they were able to get around the corner.. I ditched them, Got lost tripping balls - True Story


i don't get it? what's the moral of your story?


----------



## Coxenormous

I mainly read Non Fictional Paranormal stories. If not that something a long the lines of Astrology.. Not the Bullshit astrology about the signs that people post, but real Astrology... If you even give a flying fuck


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i don't get it? what's the moral of your story?


If you read the whole story I took about 10 mins to write you'd find that out


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm really fucking high right now excuse me guys


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I'm really fucking high right now excuse me guys


wut r u high on?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wut r u high on?


Shrooms & about to smoke some weed I got


----------



## Coxenormous

I ate an eighth


----------



## Coxenormous

I shoulda got a picture, but they were already grinded up and put in the capsules before I went and picked them up early this morning.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> FIRST TIME I DID LSD I TOOK A 100ΜG TAB. AN HOUR AND A HALF GOES BY AND I DON’T FEEL ANYTHING. SO I MAKE THE MOST CLICHÉ MISTAKE POSSIBLE AND DROP ANOTHER. AT THIS POINT, I HAVE 3 FRIENDS ALL CHILLING WITH ME WHO ARE SOBER, WHO WANTED TO “OBSERVE” LSD OUT OF CURIOSITY. I WAS PERFECTLY FINE WITH IT UNTIL A HALF HOUR OR SO AFTER I DROPPED THE SECOND TAB WHEN IT HIT ME LIKE A TRAIN. IMMEDIATELY STAND UP, SAY I’M GOING TO GET SOME WATER AND BOOK S*** OUT OF THE APARTMENT. NO IDEA WHAT I WAS DOING, I JUST WANTED TO RUN AND BE FREE. FROM THE ROOM, I HEAR MY FRIENDS TALK ABOUT HEARING THE DOOR OPEN AND THEY START COMING AFTER ME, RAISING THEIR VOICE AND YELLING. I SWEAR TO GOD, THE HALLS FELT LIKE A VORTEX I WAS RUNNING THROUGH. SO I RUN OUTSIDE, AND THERE JUST HAPPENED TO BE A BUS LEAVING AT THAT MOMENT, WHICH I GOT ON. SMILING AND WAVING, I LAUGHED AT MY FRIENDS WHO WERE FREAKING OUT AND CHASING THE BUS. TOOK THE RIDE ALL THE WAY TO CAMPUS, GOT OUT, AND JUST STARED AT THE BEAUTY OF THE WORLD FROM THE STOP. MY LIFE WAS NEVER THE SAME AGAIN.



I think you mean 100ug not 100mg...


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> I think you mean 100ug not 100mg...


Yeah you're right. I meant that. I knew something wasn't right about MG I kept looking at it lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I shoulda got a picture, but they were already grinded up and put in the capsules before I went and picked them up early this morning.


nice


----------



## Coxenormous

Bwahaha! Nice avatar... Don't do this, you're going to trip me out and confuse me


----------



## Coxenormous

Make everyone copy my avatar so the whole chat is filled with them


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Bwahaha! Nice avatar... Don't do this, you're going to trip me out and confuse me


wut?


----------



## Coxenormous

I can't do this


----------



## Coxenormous

I feel like a detective right now.. What mystery should I solve?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I can't do this


u should go to church tripping today iirc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You recall fine.


----------



## Coxenormous

Every time I close my eyes I get visuals of a Evil Smile, just smiling at me


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u should go to church tripping today iirc


That would be a bad idea... I'm only an hour & a half in and i'm already giggly


----------



## Coxenormous

i'm just going to listen to music and evaluate shit.. I'm remembering shit from a long time ago this is kinda crazy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't fret dude think of good shit.


----------



## schizopath

Bupre and xanax Best combo


----------



## schizopath

Never cry for someone Who wouldnt cry for You


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Don't fret dude think of good shit.


I'll be alright, and good music suggestions?


----------



## Coxenormous

Schizo! I'm tripping! haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Missed Calls - Earthgang


----------



## Coxenormous

WHY! INTERNET! WHY!


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Missed Calls - Earthgang


I'm really enjoying that beat


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IKR??


----------



## Coxenormous

@madness00 he has a really good flow. I call this one next


----------



## Coxenormous

I swear you pay more attention to detail.. I notice pimples and shit on peoples faces lol and my hands feel weird prob not going to type too much


----------



## Coxenormous

dude....


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s racist


Sorry  I just thought it was random


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I'm not going to listen to the 48 mins of that... Maybe 5-10


----------



## Coxenormous

It's relaxing I give it that


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> It's relaxing I give it that


have fun bro


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Then you go to the STD clinic and you get some pills.


NGL the base of my cock has had some weird dry skin/rash type shit ever since round 2 with that 40yr old. I might need to go clinic LULZ 
I spose mateys lucky I didn't bum him


----------



## jhjhsdi

Jus racked 450mg Lyrica into 3 SLUGS. on my 4th bottle of the 7.4% cider. My walk home took soooooo long. I managed to get 3 cans of vodka from the garage on the way back. Kept me alive. Got one more cider after this.
Mateys texting me saying he 'found' the k and wants me to go back 
I honestly feel like going and KOing him and jacking him. If I wasn't on bail I'd be all over it ffs what an annoyance.
He'd defo snitch, out of spite. 

Gofundme for more booze?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> have fun bro


If it means anything... If I knew any of you irl, I would have shared with you.. I don't like tripping by myself. That's why i'm on Bluelight right now. I could be doing other trip things


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> If it means anything... If I knew any of you irl, I would have shared with you.. I don't like tripping by myself. That's why i'm on Bluelight right now. I could be doing other trip things


Touch yourself to CHs avatar? Pokey bum shroom wank


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Touch yourself to CHs avatar? Pokey bum shroom wank


I can try.. I don't know if I can choke it right now. My mind is all over the place


----------



## Coxenormous

Yup focusing on my dream girl is hard when all of a sudden you start thinking about White Castle french fries


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm off to White Castle, I shall return!


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Jabberwocky

Of course, I go out and buy ice cream. Trying to enjoy nice sunny day.
And it starts raining like hell. Why? Why? 
This is gods punishment for me.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I saw that movie. That’s not how this happens, ever!
> 
> —


I’ll be alright... it’s right across the street. I just want a monster lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

AND NOW SUN COMES BACCK! WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> AND NOW SUN COMES BACCK! WHAT THE FUCK!


Look out for a rainbow dead serious


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have a bunch of monsters, real and imagined!


Do you have the one with B vitamins in it


----------



## schizopath

Vois kattoa illasta


----------



## schizopath

Propably the best Peep verse of them all

I don't think you understand, It's obvious to me I wasn't in the plan
Never sober, I can't be your man
I don't think you understand, It's obvious to me you want my rubberbands
Peep


----------



## schizopath

It was Finnish to a person who spoke Finnish to me few pages back


----------



## Jabberwocky

OK, I'm going back outside. Sun is back there. I want to enjoy the short summers we have here to the fullest.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> It was Finnish to a person who spoke Finnish to me few pages back


r u both Finnishd now?


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> r u both Finnishd now?


Im finnished in the grave iirc


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well this morning started off with a magnitude 5.1 earthquake. In a state with no active fault lines.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Well this morning started off with a magnitude 5.1 earthquake. In a state with no active fault lines.


then it's nobody's fault imo


----------



## Xorkoth

JackoftheWood said:


> Well this morning started off with a magnitude 5.1 earthquake. In a state with no active fault lines.



I slept through it, weird.  I got a bunch of texts asking me if I felt it and if everything was okay.  Damn I wish I'd been awake!


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Give it some time
> 
> you will iirc


When I die, I hope a person who loves me says "The grind is over, you can rest now" and thats it.


----------



## schizopath

Word


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> awake!


People who are awake realize that life is utterly meaningless and all you get is death. You dont want to be awake. But who cares, I love "my" drugs. And Hylight too.


----------



## BK38

Holy shit, the weather is fucking weird today. It was hot as hell and sunny, then it was showering lightly, then it was sunny again and now it's raining down hail like crazy, big chunks too! Like 2cm balls of hail! I am SO SO glad I decided to move my pot plants in today. They would be dead with this kind of onslaught for sure. The weather forecast was completely wrong.


----------



## Soso78

Anyone who’s not as retarded as me know how I can get excel on my iPhone 11.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> People who are awake realize that life is utterly meaningless and all you get is death. You dont want to be awake. But who cares, I love "my" drugs. And Hylight too.


Life being meaningless is the ultimate alternative.
If every thing you do had a meaning, it can be a huge burden to carry. Some of us can't take it, so they resort to the idea of nihilism.
Life has meaning and when you become virtuous, find meaning and purpose - happiness will be byproduct of that.
You just need to be ready to carry the meaning. Life is suffering and world is probably much worse place than you thought.
But when you face it, you will realize you're much tougher than you thought at first. 
Life is suffering, but You have the power to change it. That's the meaning and beauty of life.


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo.. yo

stop being a stake

life is meaningless, ya so? what's the point of knowin what we already know?

aah, the point is

boredom

its ok to be bored but that doesn't mean you have to be stupid


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> Anyone who’s not as retarded as me know how I can get excel on my iPhone 11.











						‎Google Sheets
					

‎Create, edit, and collaborate on spreadsheets with the Google Sheets app. With Sheets you can:  * Create new spreadsheets or edit existing ones * Share spreadsheets and collaborate with others in the same spreadsheet at the same time * Work anywhere, anytime - even offline * Format cells...



					apps.apple.com
				




You need a google account and internet connection.


----------



## Soso78

all sorted u peasants


----------



## w01fg4ng

=SORT(peasants:ALL, u)


----------



## Shady's Fox

and here we have

the average internet user experience


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## w01fg4ng

I missed my chance for an over 9000 posts meme 58 posts ago.


----------



## Hylight

Soso78 said:


> all sorted u peasants


who dat ! what thread am i in that i am liking  lol so much .


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Jabberwocky

I did great evening workout. 
Feeling good, endorphins pumping.
Took shower.
Gonna rest soon.
I have't been posting as much as usually, but i'll be here tomorrow. 
Feel good, stay safe and play nice everyone!
Also, Cox suck a fat ckck.


----------



## Police Detective

madness00 said:


> BTW - where's @andyturbo ?


*DEEP STATE AGENT ANDYTURBO* has been working long and hard on *OPERATION STRAIGHTGATE*.  In the field he was leader of TEAM PHI which had a four hour stand off with *CAPTAIN.HEROINE*.  The standoff involved seventy four fallen officers, twelve non-fatal injuries, two deep state friendly fire incidents (non-fatal) and a ricocheted bullet which blew up a gas station.  The estimated damage is in the sub-million USD range, but may exceed it if nearby businesses report collateral damage (deep state agents will intercept private insurance claims and make alterations as necessary on a regular basis).  

Despite @andyturbo and his excellent leadership of TEAM PHI, they were unable to re-capture *CAPTAIN.HEROINE* and bring him to justice. 

See something, say something.  Head down description.  Make and model and license plate.  Keep your ears and eyes open.  Stay alert.  Do not be a hero; call for backup.  Your actions can save lives.


----------



## Hylight

Omg i have nothing to do with this one !


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> I missed my chance for an over 9000 posts meme 58 posts ago.


delete posts iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> NGL the base of my cock has had some weird dry skin/rash type shit ever since round 2 with that 40yr old. I might need to go clinic LULZ
> I spose mateys lucky I didn't bum him


go get it checked out

are you showering thoroughly

etc


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> delete posts iirc


There's probably another purge coming that will delete 50% of users posts on average by the time Captain reaches 99,999.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fucking Brits!


----------



## Xorkoth

Nah I think we decided we never need to do a purge again, it's simply not necessary in this day and age.


----------



## BK38

Here, I'll do it for you.

Wolfgang's power level...


----------



## Coxenormous

I’ll get shaggy to use 1% of his true power


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> Here, I'll do it for you.
> 
> Wolfgang's power level...


Thanks brother.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Cops never do what I yell them to. Public servants my ass!


Being a cop, at the end of the day... It's just another civilized job


----------



## BK38

You know what grinds my gears? I can never seem to find jalapenos in Europe, it's fucking bullshit. I just want some spicy goodness for my burritos, burgers and hotdogs. I can find other kinds of pepper and yeah, I can substitute and it's alright, but it's just not the same. I should start a jalapeno farm and introduce Europe to the glory that is the humble jalapeno. Jalapeno.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> You know what grinds my gears? I can never seem to find jalapenos in Europe, it's fucking bullshit. I just want some spicy goodness for my burritos, burgers and hotdogs. I can find other kinds of pepper and yeah, I can substitute and it's alright, but it's just not the same. I should start a jalapeno farm and introduce Europe to the glory that is the humble jalapeno. Jalapeno.


Just watch the toilet the next day or soo, that's the only thing that sucks about it's Juicy humbleness lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> Just watch the toilet the next day or soo, that's the only thing that sucks about it's Juicy humbleness lol



Live fast, die young with a raw asshole, that's what I say. Idgaf, sometimes I step it up with some Habaneros, that's real pain. It's so good though, but I pretty much always regret it. I love spicy food when I'm hungover, I feel like I sweat out all the nastiness. I subscribe to the Anthony Bourdain school of thought when it comes to curing hangovers. A cold coke, an aspirin and a joint to work up the appetite, then eat some spicy food to sweat it out. I swear it works, unless you have that "I'm so hungover I want to die level of hangover."


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Live fast, die young with a raw asshole, that's what I say. Idgaf, sometimes I step it up with some Habaneros, that's real pain. It's so good though, but I pretty much always regret it. I love spicy food when I'm hungover, I feel like I sweat out all the nastiness. I subscribe to the Anthony Bourdain school of thought when it comes to curing hangovers. A cold coke, an aspirin and a joint to work up the appetite, then eat some spicy food to sweat it out. I swear it works, unless you have that "I'm so hungover I want to die level of hangover."


I did this challenge a few years ago.. I cried... for a long time.


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> I did this challenge a few years ago.. I cried... for a long time.



Yeah, I don't get doing that, I like really spicy food, but not for some bullshit "challenge," with that said, I do have a Thai buddy that gets me to eat ridiculously spicy things to see if I can hang like a local. Apparently part of the reason we like really spicy food as humans, is that it induces a pain response, which your body then combats by releasing a bunch of endorphins. You literally get a little high from spicy foods.


----------



## Coxenormous

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I don't get doing that, I like really spicy food, but not for some bullshit "challenge," with that said, I do have a Thai buddy that gets me to eat ridiculously spicy things to see if I can hang like a local. Apparently part of the reason we like really spicy food as humans, is that it induces a pain response, which your body then combats by releasing a bunch of endorphins. You literally get a little high from spicy foods.


Yeah. I did it as a bet & won, but my taste buds were numbed for like 2 days couldn't taste shit lol


----------



## Coxenormous

Makes me wanna go eat Buffalo Wild Wings. They have over 10 different spicy sauces to choose from


----------



## Xorkoth

Heh... my good friend grew peppers last year, including a ghost pepper plant.  He's the kinda guy who can eat a habanero and be alright.  He ate the tiniest little sliver off of a fresh pepper, and couldn't speak for 30 minutes, started hiccuping uncontrollably, tears streaming down his face.  Occasionally he'd be like "oh no, that was so dumb, I wish I wouldn't have done that".


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> Heh... my good friend grew peppers last year, including a ghost pepper plant.  He's the kinda guy who can eat a habanero and be alright.  He ate the tiniest little sliver off of a fresh pepper, and couldn't speak for 30 minutes, started hiccuping uncontrollably, tears streaming down his face.  Occasionally he'd be like "oh no, that was so dumb, I wish I wouldn't have done that".


We all do things we wish we didn't. My Mother likes to make Mississippi Stew with Roast in it.. Very good recipe if y'all are interested. . I think she uses Habanero peppers.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t believe in ghost peppers


Well butter my butt & call me biscuit!


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I call my secret gay Mexican lover Jalapeños. Shhh... it’s a secret.



Does pepe, call you papi, while he pleases your penis and you pick jalapeno peppers?

Say that 10 times fast.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BKs porky prick poked polka-dot patterned particles parallel to papis pepper plant?

Say that 10x, slowly.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> BKs porky prick poked polka-dot patterned particles parallel to papis pepper plant?
> 
> Say that 10x, slowly.



https://voca.ro/45blfjZfOLs


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> go get it checked out
> 
> are you showering thoroughly
> 
> etc


Yeah man, it doesn't itch or isn't very painful I think it's just irritation because I hadn't trimmed the ol' man bush down short enough, it's only at the base/root of hairs. I was pretty fucked when I was smashing her so probably didn't feel the hairs getting pulled
Not too sure about the dry skin but I put some moisturizer stuff on earlier and it seems to be dying down
#BAREBACK4LYF
PRAY 4 MOJO AND MY COCK


Whats everyone doing I'm drunko again and also so skint I definitely didnt shoplift some meat snacks and cheese earlier when I spent my last £4 on 2 bottles of shit 5% cider

My ex ex Mrs was jus calling me but I didn't answer. I did text back and say what do you want but no reply. If she has drugs she can come round lol


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t believe in ghost peppers



But what about all the evidence presented on those ghost hunting shows?  Sometimes they hear NOISES, and occasionally their camera glitches.  it's PROOF!


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



Martian?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> Mateys texting me saying he 'found' the k and wants me to go back
> I honestly feel like going and KOing him and *jacking him off. *



See, doesn’t it feel good to just surrender to your real intentions?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *One smart fellow; he felt smart.
> Two smart fellows; they felt smart.
> Three smart fellows; they all felt smart.*
> 
> Say that really fast.



No, I'm not your dancing monkey you goddamn slave-driver.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Coxenormous said:


> I don't like tripping by myself. That's why i'm on Bluelight right now.


So you consider tripping by yourself, in an Internet forum,  not tripping by yourself?
....just so I understand correctly.


----------



## Xorkoth

jhjhsdi said:


> Mateys texting me saying he 'found' the k and wants me to go back
> I honestly feel like going and KOing him and jacking him off.



Maybe just try asking him nicely, he might let you jack him off without knocking him out first.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> Maybe just try asking him nicely, he might let you jack him off without knocking him out first.


Yea but that won't scratch my slight necrophiliac itch  (some homo)


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Coxenormous said:


> Look out for a rainbow dead serious


They say you can’t find the end of a rainbow,  BUT I drove through one once. I was like whoa, wtf just happened? That couldn’t be real, could it? So I made the people I was caravaning with pull over to see if they just drove through the rainbow too.  And sure as shit, they did too. Then I had to interwebs it to see if other people ever really experienced it because I couldn’t rely on what I just saw, and what my peoples just saw. as factual because all combined in lifetime, 838471295 lbs of drugs were consumed in total so our minds could not be trusted. 
But other people out there have driven through rainbows as well. I learned one thing from that... there’s no pot of gold at the end.... unless someone else beat me there first.


----------



## Coxenormous

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> So you consider tripping by yourself, in an Internet forum,  not tripping by yourself?
> ....just so I understand correctly.


Yeah pretty much. I like to share trip reports than keep them to myself and stare at walls for 8 hours lol


----------



## w01fg4ng

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I learned one thing from that... there’s no pot of gold at the end.... unless someone else beat me there first.


There's also two ends on a single rainbow.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

w01fg4ng said:


> I missed my chance for an over 9000 posts meme 58 posts ago.


I’m coming up on 7,000!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Police Detective said:


> *CAPTIAN.HEROINE*.


Ummm, hey, bro....   you spelled captain.heroin wrong. 
Just saying....


----------



## w01fg4ng

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m coming up on 7,000!


I'm mean, it's not as good as JJ's OG avy with six fingers but this one has seven.


----------



## gleroy

Xorkoth said:


> I have never used ketamine habitually, but I did use 3-MeO-PCP most days for a year and a half, and never had the slightest difficulty stopping (well obviously I kept wanting to do it for some time but when I stopped wanting to, I stopped and felt fine).  Of course some people report withdrawals from cannabis, but I've never had those either, even when I was a wake and bake, smoke right before bed, 24/7 smoker for years.  I also have never gotten withdrawals from nicotine (but absolutely have had horrible withdrawals from opiates and some types of gabaergics).


Interesting, I had the same experience. Weed and nicotine had almost no withdrawals. Cocaine, speed and co are not that interesting to me. Opiates were pretty mild once I decided to really quit it, but I had to quit nicotine at the same time and exercise a lot. (had a poppy habit). Benzos were not too bad, but GHB was an absolute bitch. Never going to touch the gabaergic things again including alcohol. Bit scared of those. (EDIT: scared as hell for those)

I find 3-meo-pcp self limiting. At a certain moment I have done it enough for a while and go one with normal life. Have you noticed long term effects of 3-meo-pcp?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I cannot believe people want to substitute their "thc-withdrawal" with subutex !! I just read about it in another forum..... Crazy. Just crazy.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm mean, it's not as good as JJ's OG avy with six fingers but this one has seven.



Just be quiet. I don't need your posts in my condition now . Thanks. FFFFFFFF UUUUUUU.
JJ


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

BLA!


----------



## w01fg4ng

FLA! banging out my mouth


----------



## Hylight




----------



## JoEhJoEh

NEVER EVER told me to shut up. you perhaps havet the possibilities here - but i wiill neves shut up
, hun.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Like i already a hundred times tell -im female.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hylight said:


>



ahahahaha.


----------



## Hylight

JoEhJoEh said:


> ahahahaha.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

You feel horny now, aren't you`?


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Prayed for and done. Soon you will be raw dauging either a man or a woman (if your lucky both)! My point being, you will never have to slip on a jimmy again!
> 
> You’re welcome,
> 
> —Wizard


Got a tasty little sort coming over tomorrow night so hopefully my member is all good by then. Tbf I'll bareback it anyway. Spread the sickness. 
She's about 25-26. Skinny-ish, blonde. Great ass. Small tattys but hey who really cares. I haven't had any small ones for ages. 
Just been sending me nudes on instagram.
Will pm you them if you wish hard enough


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I am 39 years old. And the rest  is my "problem", you sick guy.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

sorry yiou ment me


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm in a benzo universe and the captain of the rocket.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Hylight




----------



## JoEhJoEh

uah dogs....


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Have to go to bed. After aproximattelly  u7 types of benzos i have to.

till... anytime.

J


----------



## JoEhJoEh

it' about 40 mg mixtute im benzoes i'm fucked up.


----------



## BK38

J, you're pretty nuts and perfect for the abyss ya seadog. Also, why the hell are you taking such insane quantities of Benzos?


----------



## BK38

Even 40mg Valium is a lot...


----------



## w01fg4ng

Bottles and cans and just clap your hands and just clap your hands


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Even 40mg Valium is a lot...


When I was a full on addict I did some insanely stupid doses of benzos 
560mg of Valium (280mg then 280mg shortly after) 
50mg of etizolam (10mg x 5 times during the day) 
22mg of Xanax (can't remember all of it, I remember the first 4 but woke up and 11 bars in total were gone and my laptop had loads of random folders created with jibberish for names, lol) 

Also some stupid doses of RC ones but I can't remember dosages exactly. Mainly f-lam and c-lam.

Disclaimer: I had 10+ years of experience/tolerance. And still blacked out (apart from on the etiz - but I was a stumbling dribbling slurring mess)
Those doses could possibly/probbaly kill someone without or with small tolerance. 
Don't repeat my actions!


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> When I was a full on addict I did some insanely stupid doses of benzos
> 560mg of Valium (280mg then 280mg shortly after)
> 50mg of etizolam (10mg x 5 times during the day)
> 22mg of Xanax (can't remember all of it, I remember the first 4 but woke up and 11 bars in total were gone and my laptop had loads of random folders created with jibberish for names, lol)
> 
> Also some stupid doses of RC ones but I can't remember dosages exactly. Mainly f-lam and c-lam.
> 
> Disclaimer: I had 10+ years of experience/tolerance. And still blacked out (apart from on the etiz - but I was a stumbling dribbling slurring mess)
> Those doses could possibly/probbaly kill someone without or with small tolerance.
> Don't repeat my actions!



The most I've ever done was 60mg Valium with some strong beers and that was black out city. I literally woke up in another country  Long story, remind me and I'll tell it some time.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> J, you're pretty nuts and perfect for the abyss ya seadog. Also, why the hell are you taking such insane quantities of Benzos?


because i can.


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> because i can.



That's a solid reason  Seems a bit of a waste and your receptors are probably down regulated as hell, but yeah, you do you...


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Even if you don't believe - i ran out of weed. thats my sleeeping med, not the benzos


----------



## JoEhJoEh

bye


----------



## BK38

I can understand using pot to sleep, I just don't understand consuming Benzos to that level. Anyhow, I hope you don't run out of that, or you'll be in for some major trouble.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> The most I've ever done was 60mg Valium with some strong beers and that was black out city. I literally woke up in another country  Long story, remind me and I'll tell it some time.



I once did 1 pill each of bromazepam, diazepam, and alprazolam, on the way to catch a flight to a work training week across the country.  I guess I figured it would make the flight more relaxing (almost no benzo experience, and no tolerance whatsoever).  Last thing I remember is my girlfriend at the time driving me to the airport, about halfway there.  next thing I know I'm walking out of my hotel with my rental car keys in my hand, with a printed MapQuest map to the work office in hand (this was before smartphones).  No memory whatsoever of the flight, a very short layover, another flight, arriving, getting my rental car, figuring out where the hotel was, driving to the hotel, taking a shower, printing out the map.  It was a trip.  To this day It's still a giant blank spot in my memory but apparently I was highly functional.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I once did 1 pill each of bromazepam, diazepam, and alprazolam, on the way to catch a flight to a work training week across the country.  I guess I figured it would make the flight more relaxing (almost no benzo experience, and no tolerance whatsoever).  Last thing I remember is my girlfriend at the time driving me to the airport, about halfway there.  next thing I know I'm walking out of my hotel with my rental car keys in my hand, with a printed MapQuest map to the work office in hand (this was before smartphones).  No memory whatsoever of the flight, a very short layover, another flight, arriving, getting my rental car, figuring out where the hotel was, driving to the hotel, taking a shower, printing out the map.  It was a trip.  To this day It's still a giant blank spot in my memory but apparently I was highly functional.



Very similar to my story in some ways, but I'm too lazy to write it out this sec, but yeah, pretty crazy that you can appear lucid but be totally checked out.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> I once did 1 pill each of bromazepam, diazepam, and alprazolam, on the way to catch a flight to a work training week across the country.  I guess I figured it would make the flight more relaxing (almost no benzo experience, and no tolerance whatsoever).  Last thing I remember is my girlfriend at the time driving me to the airport, about halfway there.  next thing I know I'm walking out of my hotel with my rental car keys in my hand, with a printed MapQuest map to the work office in hand (this was before smartphones).  No memory whatsoever of the flight, a very short layover, another flight, arriving, getting my rental car, figuring out where the hotel was, driving to the hotel, taking a shower, printing out the map.  It was a trip.  To this day It's still a giant blank spot in my memory but apparently I was highly functional.


Haha I remember reading that story on here before. 
Legendary tale 
It's amazing what you can actually get done on benzo blackouts. I've blacked out before then came round on the sofa n thought FUCK I was supposed to do this/that and meet him/her, gone to my phone and seen evidence that I did infact get 3 or 4 things I needed to do done. Asked all the people what I was like etc and they all said I was fine jus seemed a little tipsy. Kinda scary really.
Of course I've got way more blackout storys that are complete train wrecks


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> but yeah, pretty crazy that you can appear lucid but be totally checked out.


Exactly. 
I don't like stuff that blacks your mind out but leaves your body fully functional. That is why I don't fuck with 3-meo-pcp or the newer dissociatives since MXP, even though I'd like to try them, I don't trust myself lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fucking benzos, the engine is running, but nobody’s behind the wheel.


Amen to that brother


----------



## mal3volent

👁  benzos


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Stolen @schizopath joke.



Fuck yes, I'm gonna watch Training Day, you've decided my bedtime movie.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> #BAREBACK4LYF
> PRAY 4 MOJO AND MY COCK
> 
> 
> Whats everyone doing I'm drunko again and also so skint I definitely didnt shoplift some meat snacks and cheese earlier when I spent my last £4 on 2 bottles of shit 5% cider
> 
> My ex ex Mrs was jus calling me but I didn't answer. I did text back and say what do you want but no reply. If she has drugs she can come round lol


more fucc and beers

prayed for your dicc too 

let us see it some time in the nudie thread when you are ready to show it off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Ummm, hey, bro....   you spelled captain.heroin wrong.
> Just saying....


twointhepink would spell it with an E

the deep state is very fond of 2PINK


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ok, your credentials check out. It’s really good that you are an admin on a harm reduction/recovery drug board. Fucking benzos, the engine is running, but nobody’s behind the wheel.
> 
> Been there (unfortunately)
> 
> —



Live and learn, and pass it on to the next generation.   Do as I say, not as I do (did).


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> twointhepink would spell it with an E
> 
> the deep state is very fond of 2PINK


Did 2PINK also spell captain as C-A-P-T-I-A-N?


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Did 2PINK also spell captain as C-A-P-T-I-A-N?


_fixed_

lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


omg guy on the left

i'll take him 2 go


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> prayed for your dicc too
> 
> let us see it some time in the nudie thread when you are ready to show it off


It's too recognizable. It could give my identity away!


----------



## jhjhsdi

I'm eating tinned soup my mate gave me with my last 50p glass of shit 5% cider (which by the way is wearing off already ffs - reckon those shakes are gona come earlier than 5pm tomorrow ) 

Skint times!
Gofundme?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I'm eating tinned soup my mate gave me with my last 50p glass of shit 5% cider (which by the way is wearing off already ffs - reckon those shakes are gona come earlier than 5pm tomorrow )
> 
> Skint times!
> Gofundme?


tell your mate you changed your mind about the fun stuff he had planned for you 

sorry - had to go there


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The biggest riddle of them all was, sssh... they were all gay all the time, everyday, all day, all the time; Gay all of the day!
> 
> Batman!


   
*A guy goes into the bathroom at a bar.*
He's using the urinal when this really short guy starts using the urinal next to him. The guy can't help but notice this little guy is hung like a donkey. Having had a few drinks, he comments on the dudes huge member.
The short guy laughs and in a thick Irish accent he says, "Aye. I'm a leprechaun. We're all hung like this!"

The other dude says, "No shit?! You lucky bastard!"

The leprechaun says, "'Tis true for certain, but you can be hung like this as well!"

Astonished, the guy says, "How??"

The leprechaun winks and says, "Well, you have to let me bugger ya good."

Taken aback the guy says, "I dunno. I'm not gay. I've never done that...."

The leprechaun says, "Relax! Nobody will ever know and since it's your first time, I'll be gentle. And just think. You'll be hung to your knees!"

The guy kicks it around before finally giving in. Back in the stall, the leprechaun starts ass raping him and making conversation.

"What's your name friend?" he asks.

Trying to think through the pain he says, "James. Name is James."

"Aye! Good strong Christian name that is! Do they call you Jim? Jimmy? James?"

"Ummm...fuck that hurts....mostly Jim..."

"Then Jim it tis! Tell me Jim, are ye married?"

"Uhhh...fuck...are you almost done? Yeah. Married 15 years..."

"Marriage is fine, fine institution. Any children?"

"Christ! I think I'm bleeding! Yeah. Two children. A boy and a girl, 12 and 5! C'mon man!"

"Ease yerself, Jim, I'm close. And tell me Jim, how old are you?"

"Fuck! I'm 46! Are we done??"

"We are Jim, but tell me, isn't 46 a bit old to believe in leprechauns?"


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> tell your mate you changed your mind about the fun stuff he had planned for you
> 
> sorry - had to go there


Aparantly he doesn't remember anything... That old chestnut. 

I wish he'd just come out loud and proud and be himself and be happy, I'd support him all the way, I could tell he was unhappy/angry/confused last night


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Aparantly he doesn't remember anything... That old chestnut.
> 
> I wish he'd just come out loud and proud and be himself and be happy, I'd support him all the way, I could tell he was unhappy/angry/confused last night


he prolly has mancrush on you


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> he prolly has mancrush on you


Yeah I reckon so pal. Not really much I can do about it though is there. 
When I realized what was going on I tried to make myself appear disgusting/unattractive as possible (sticking my gut out more than it already does, farting loudly, blowing k snot into my hands, etc) to try put him off but it didn't seem to work lol

I wish I was ripped like the guy on that cover. I used to be close to that when I was younger and a gym junkie. I've still got big arms/shoulders, but my cider/pizza gut makes me look like I'm 6 months pregnant 

I miss my abs. I miss my veins more though. RIP. 

Need to seriously consider a diet I think


----------



## jhjhsdi

Wish my legs had veins like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> When I realized what was going on I tried to make myself appear disgusting/unattractive as possible (*sticking my gut out more than it already does, farting loudly, blowing k snot into my hands*, etc) to try put him off but it didn't seem to work lol




that's a real man right there


----------



## Shady's Fox

Police Detective said:


> *DEEP STATE AGENT ANDYTURBO* has been working long and hard on *OPERATION STRAIGHTGATE*.  In the field he was leader of TEAM PHI which had a four hour stand off with *CAPTAIN.HEROINE*.  The standoff involved seventy four fallen officers, twelve non-fatal injuries, two deep state friendly fire incidents (non-fatal) and a ricocheted bullet which blew up a gas station.  The estimated damage is in the sub-million USD range, but may exceed it if nearby businesses report collateral damage (deep state agents will intercept private insurance claims and make alterations as necessary on a regular basis).
> 
> Despite @andyturbo and his excellent leadership of TEAM PHI, they were unable to re-capture *CAPTAIN.HEROINE* and bring him to justice.
> 
> See something, say something.  Head down description.  Make and model and license plate.  Keep your ears and eyes open.  Stay alert.  Do not be a hero; call for backup.  Your actions can save lives.



He can't fight, if I raise my hand he closes his eyes. What are we talkin about


----------



## Shady's Fox

ete hii


----------



## BK38

Fucks sake. Another 4am on a Monday and still can't sleep day, eugh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Fucks sake. Another 4am on a Monday and still can't sleep day, eugh.


you need to fucc or jerk off more

it helps w/ sleep imo

get your fucc on


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's a real man right there


Do you think I made it worse? Ffs lol

Man I can't wait until tomorrow evening. The cheeky nudes she sent me earlier got me SUPER hard, she has a lovely figure and pussy, I was really tempted to bash one out tbh but I want to save a monster load to feed her/cover her in. I talked pretty dirty to her and she said she can't wait, but I'm not revealing exactly what I'm going to do to her until she's here   
(btw the plan is give her a few multiple orgasms with my tounge and fingers, then when she's lying there barely able to move, that's when I'm gonna fuck her, and my load is going either in her mouth if I can get there quick enough, or all over her face and/or tits. Hopefully I can get a bit of deepthroat first. If not I'll definitely get some after. I'd prefer a bit first... I normally decide how well I'm going to treat a woman in bed going by how well she sucks cock - basically if she throats like a champion porn star then she will be heftily rewarded ) 

@iLoveYouWithaKnife the Pic of the guy CH posted didn't even give me tingle in my pants, just made me jealous I don't look like or have veins like that lol. I can appreciate he has a good figure, looks good and must have worked very hard for it, but I am definitely not confused about my sexuality, sorry pal.

I'm think I'm actually pretty perverted when it comes to sex tbh. I blame porn really. But I've been with some dirrrrty bitches, each one seems to be dirtier than the last. My ex said I wad a sadist. 
I just love eating pussy so much. Sucking and licking that clit while fingering her g-spot, tying her up, forcing my cock down her throat until her eyes are watering and making her look up at me, slapping her ass and face, fucking from behind one hand over her mouth the other one tightly round her throat or pulling her hair. Man I need to stop - I'm getting a semi.
I reckon I could write some good erotica tbh. Don't you get paid pretty well for that?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> you need to fucc or jerk off more
> 
> it helps w/ sleep imo
> 
> get your fucc on



That's your solution for everything. Besides I'm saving myself for marriage


----------



## jhjhsdi

Out of cider (and soup) now. 

1 more episode of the Simpsons and I'm gona try crash. G'night peeps 

Ya know I'm actually really glad I found the abyss. Since I deleted facebook I spend alot of phone time here. And you bunch of crazy weird druggie cunts are way better to converse with than the 'friends' I had on facebook. You are my people. 

#drunkloveforBLfam


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> @iLoveYouWithaKnife the Pic of the guy CH posted didn't even give me tingle in my pants


...didn’t give me a tingle in my pants either. Doesn’t mean I’m not attracted to other guys. I reckon that’s your problem too.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> ...didn’t give me a tingle in my pants either. Doesn’t mean I’m not attracted to other guys. I reckon that’s your problem too.


I really don't think I am? If I thought I was I'd admit it, especially on here. No one irl knows I post here. I express my deepest darkest secrets here that I'd never share even with my best mates. Especially how I feel about and do drugs especially the IV stuff. 
But yeah I'd admit it, I've always said 'I can't choose what comes into my brain - I just choose whether to act on it or not' I mean the later part isn't really relevant here. But if my brain all of a sudden found other guys attractive, there wouldn't be much to do about it would there, 2 options really, accept or deny?

I can look at a guy and think 'oh yeah he's a good looking guy' but never in an 'I'm attracted' or 'I'd like to kiss him' etc, just more observation. Like straight women can look at other women and say 'oh she's really pretty' doesn't make them lesbian or bi does it?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Defensive, much?


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Defensive, much?


Some homo 
Nah u just made me think this morning when you said cuz 3 guys have tried it maybe I am slightly that way, but I think I'm just terribly good looking and everyone wants a piece of this pie 

Anyway I thought you were a guy didn't you just say you were a girl in another thread? 
If so, of course you're attracted to other guys lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

@The Wizard of the Creek fuck, I just spaffed my pants


----------



## jhjhsdi

Right I'm off, g'night (again)


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> Some homo
> Nah u just made me think this morning when you said cuz 3 guys have tried it maybe I am slightly that way, but I think I'm just terribly good looking and everyone wants a piece of this pie
> 
> Anyway I thought you were a guy didn't you just say you were a girl in another thread?
> If so, of course you're attracted to other guys lol


Why? Maybe I’m a lesbionas.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Does the wizards sweaty hairy tit give you a tingle in your pantaloons?


No. I’m jealous. You have bigger tits than me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Doing witchcraft and thought of you @Captain.Heroin (at the creek).


how are you doing brother

I'm pretty tired

came 3 times was hot

and ah stuff of that nature


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> There is some pretty dense energy coming the wizard’s way! I haven’t been this excited for over a decade. The creek never lies. That shit don’t compute. No fishing tonight (warm front), but very conducive for witchcraft. I’m thinking large, my creek flows directly into Mitch McConnell land on the Ohio river. He will literally eat my shit. Water fucking magik! Fuck him royally.


yeah mitch is terrible

something about him is just awful

i had sex a 4th time and didn't cum but he had a good time it was very nice

i am pretty tired video game not an option and uh i should probably get sleep

makes me sad ....... blah.  It feels like the last good day of a phase of my life which ended minutes ago.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Why? Maybe I’m a lesbionas.


Awesome. I love lezzas. I have a few lesbian friends irl too. 
Are you the girly looking type or the manly looking type?
Can we share pussy eating tips? The few I know don't like talking about it for some reason. 
I'm going back to sleep for a bit first though


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Funny. I was actually going to ask you for a few pointers in sucking cawk.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Can we share pussy eating tips?


@jose ribas da silva 

can we get some expertise please?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

deep sleep after carnivorous sex
grain milk cocoa cream
many heady dabs
not a nightmare, but a dream


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sick slurry of sardonic slurs
your writing chills while your glances burn
covered in shilled shame sliding off my cock
is this a work of art or is it a worm's slandered dock?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

knowing nothing but its natural flavor i sink knee deep
waist high in waste, knee deep in shit from sheep
asleep and dead yet awake and alive
i cannot feel much, i shouldn't drive
haven't slept for several days, I haven't been conscious for a while in many ways
glass shattered into a whole as fractured as i deprive


----------



## Captain.Heroin

peaceful dreams, camel farts
drunk off my ass, blacking out in bars
wasted my time, wrecked my mind
am i above or are you behind
none of these locations mean much to us
i crawl on my knees while you breathe and unwind
mashed peas grow stale and i recreate its kind


----------



## schizopath




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Funny. I was actually going to ask you for a few pointers in sucking cawk.



DON'T NEGLECT THE TIP, DON'T USE YOUR TEETH, DON'T NOT LOOK ME IN THE EYES AT ANY POINT, YOU SELFISH BITCH!


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> DON'T NOT LOOK ME IN THE EYES AT ANY POINT


Agree, no need to make it personal


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Agree, no need to make it personal


Thats where the "I dont care to know your name ho" comes from too


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't NOT look me in the eyes.

I like it personal.

I want to see her cute face contort.


----------



## schizopath

I see, the way of the lizard iirc


----------



## schizopath

Madness you know what? I wanna double facefuck a bitch with you. Lil bit homo but perfectly normal in my opinion.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Madness you know what? I wanna double facefuck a bitch with you. Lil bit homo but perfectly normal in my opinion.


who ya gonna make eye contact with tho???....


----------



## jhjhsdi

madness00 said:


> Don't NOT look me in the eyes.
> 
> I like it personal.
> 
> I want to see her cute face contort.


+1
She has to look like she isn't enjoying it at some points.


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> +1
> She has to look like she isn't enjoying it at some points.


It’s at that point I just bite down


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey boys! 
How is everyone doing? 
I just got some bupre, gotta save some for tomorrow tho. 
I found some money on my bank account.
I ordered this fitted cap from internet. I thought it was coming from my country but NO! It's coming from somewhere else. Fuck this. 
Hopefully it's tomorrow or even today here tho. I really hope so.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> DON'T NEGLECT THE TIP, DON'T USE YOUR TEETH, DON'T NOT LOOK ME IN THE EYES AT ANY POINT, YOU SELFISH BITCH!


Why not looking in the eyes? That's weird. I like that shit.


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Why not looking in the eyes? That's weird. I like that shit.


Re-read it bro he said DONT not look in the eyes.

It is an essential imo.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Madness you know what? I wanna double facefuck a bitch with you. Lil bit homo but perfectly normal in my opinion.


You both should have pretty little peepees for that to work. Or the woman should have huge mouth.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> How is everyone doing?
> I just got some bupre, gotta save some for tomorrow tho.
> I found some money on my bank account.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


>


Bupre vetää helposti mukaansa, kanttii olla varovainen oikeesti. Tunnut aika usein vetävän sitä.
Hieno kuva jokatapauksessa, meitsillä vaan pari milliä ja sekin huomiseks. Ehkä haen lisää.


----------



## schizopath

Vois kattoo jos jaksas illasta discordii. Atm katellu sarjaa ja kavereita jeesannu ku niil ollu tilanne päällä.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pistä mulle yks subu postissa näin ystävän eleenä


----------



## schizopath

Jos saat järkättyä nyt niitä 20mg instanttei nii voin miettiä asiaa


----------



## schizopath

Nää on täällä 70€ kipale


----------



## schizopath

Mul oikeasti tänään meni jo kaks palloa ku jeesasin kavereita jotka vitun paskassa tilanteessa. Muuten oisin voinukki kuhan olisit korvannu takas.


----------



## MsDiz

Voi kyrpä!


----------



## schizopath

Ota se suuhun?


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Ota se suuhun?


ei koskaan!


----------



## schizopath

No voi itkevä vittu


----------



## schizopath

Tätä biisiä mie soittaisin ku söisin sinun persettä ja sormettaisin samalla


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Tätä biisiä mie soittaisin ku söisin sinun persettä ja sormettaisin samalla


luulet?


----------



## schizopath

Tiedän


----------



## BK38

When did the abyss become Finnish? Did I miss a memo somewhere?


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Mul oikeasti tänään meni jo kaks palloa ku jeesasin kavereita jotka vitun paskassa tilanteessa. Muuten oisin voinukki kuhan olisit korvannu takas.


Puhutaan privan puolella näistä jutuista. Lähinnä läpällä heitin. 
Ei oo tullu Kelamassit vielä, niin en ees oo kattellu niitä kinettejä.


----------



## schizopath

Damn, even in the South Park Finland is the logical one


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> luulet?


Diz's Finnish sounds like Kurdish immigrants that nobody likes, they hang out at Helsinki's train-station and harass 13-16 year old girls. 
Are we sure Diz is actually woman? She's maybe just a dirty hairy Kurd who prays 5 times a day.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just bought 1 kilo of ice cream my woman took like 250 grams I took 750 I am chubby chubby oompa loompa.


----------



## schizopath

Word


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I just bought 1 kilo of ice cream my woman took like 250 grams I took 750 I am chubby chubby oompa loompa.


As a ceann a bhlitear an bhó den duine an bia.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I just bought 1 kilo of ice cream my woman took like 250 grams I took 750 I am chubby chubby oompa loompa.


kilo and grams? ice cream a new drug???


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> As a ceann a bhlitear an bhó den duine an bia.


I have no fucking idea what you mean by this. 
Mans cow is cooking food? 
I have story for you. I know this girl who was in same foster care with me. 
I met her years after. 
She had a Irish girlfriend with her and my friend was learning Irish too. 
It was the most weird sounding stuff to my ears. Not in a bad way tho.
From what I've heard and read is that sadly some Irish people don't think Irish language is that important anymore, specially in urban areas.
There are some Finno-Urgic languages too spoken in tribes in Russia, which are being lost because they're not respected. 
I have read that now Russians have started teaching and respecting the languages more, but it could be just propaganda.
Well, that's how the world worlds, but it's sad. 
Go n-éiri an bothar leat!


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> kilo and grams? ice cream a new drug???


I should have said litres.
Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I should have said litres.
> Thanks for correcting me.


soda is litres. now I'm all confused


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> soda is litres. now I'm all confused


Here it's litres in ice cream too.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Here it's litres in ice cream too.


ik. just fuckin around


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I have no fucking idea what you mean by this.
> Mans cow is cooking food?
> I have story for you. I know this girl who was in same foster care with me.
> I met her years after.
> She had a Irish girlfriend with her and my friend was learning Irish too.
> It was the most weird sounding stuff to my ears. Not in a bad way tho.
> From what I've heard and read is that sadly some Irish people don't think Irish language is that important anymore, specially in urban areas.
> There are some Finno-Urgic languages too spoken in tribes in Russia, which are being lost because they're not respected.
> I have read that now Russians have started teaching and respecting the languages more, but it could be just propaganda.
> Well, that's how the world worlds, but it's sad.
> Go n-éiri an bothar leat!


It means “you are what you eat.”

Irish language is making a come back actually. More and more young people are keeping it up after school and speaking it as their first language. I speak Irish every day as my first language. English will always be second.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ik. just fuckin around


If you were Cox, I would threaten to kill you but you are good ol' ghostie so I just tap you in the head. Good boy.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> If you were Cox, I would threaten to kill you but you are good ol' ghostie so I just tap you in the head. Good boy.


thanx mom


----------



## BK38

now kith


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> soda is litres. now I'm all confused





DeadManWalkin' said:


> Here it's litres in ice cream too.


Here in UK, Ketamine is dealt in litres 
Although, thesedays it is VERY RARELY actually liquid, a 'litre' a 'L' a 'bottle' or a 'drink' is mainly just slang for 50g of crystals


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> It means “you are what you eat.”
> 
> Irish language is making a come back actually. More and more young people are keeping it up after school and speaking it as their first language. I speak Irish every day as my first language. English will always be second.


That's great that young people are proud of their heritage.
I'm convinced that there's a systematic attempt to make Europeans ashamed of their heritage. 
Good thing people in Ireland aren't falling for that, but Irish have always been proud of who they are because of their history.


----------



## Jabberwocky

This is great shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Here in UK, Ketamine is dealt in litres
> Although, thesedays it is VERY RARELY actually liquid, a 'litre' a 'L' a 'bottle' or a 'drink' is mainly just slang for 50g of crystals


oh my god

pls transport me to your heavenly realms


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh my god
> 
> pls transport me to your heavenly realms


How's it dealt at your end? In vials? Or just crystal/powder?

More recently and mainly in London or up north its being dealt in ounce weights like coke is but years ago if you asked for a quarter or a half of k you would always get 12.5g or 25g


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> just crystal/powder?


This


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> That's great that young people are proud of their heritage.








we have non-politically correct expressions of pride
*the deep state will be dispatched accordingly*


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> This


In ounce weights? I think (from what I saw on the dark web) most of the world it does come in 8ths/qs/halfs/ozs etc. Only the UK seem to sell it in 12.5/25/50s


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pm'd


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> we have non-politically correct expressions of pride
> *the deep state will be dispatched accordingly*


OH SORRY I KNOW I SHOULD HATE MY GRANDFATHERS FOR FIGHTING RUSSIANS AND GETTING INDEPETENCE WHY DIDN'T FINLAND BECOME COMMUNIST WHY???? 
I GO BACK READING MY COMMUNIST MANIFESTO NOW, SORRY PAPA. 
ALSO, I HAVE STARTED INJECTING MELANIN SINCE BEING WHITE IS A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY.
IF I EVER GET A DAUGHTER I WILL ARRANGE MARRIAGE WITH A BLACK MAN FOR HER SO MY GRANDCHILDREN WILL BE BLACK. 
WHITE=EVIL. BLACK PEOPLE CAN'T BE RACIST! ALL WHITE PEOPLE ARE RACIST! WHITENESS IS ACTUALLY A THING! CULTURAL MARXISM IS CONSPICARY THEORY! 
WHITE PEOPLE ARE THE WORST. THEY INVENTED STUFF LIKE HUMAN RIGHTS AND WERE FIRST ONES TO PROHIBIT SLAVERY! LIKE WHAT THE FUCK? WE COMMUNISTS DONT LIKE STUFF LIKE THAT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> OH SORRY I KNOW I SHOULD HATE MY GRANDFATHERS FOR FIGHTING RUSSIANS AND GETTING INDEPETENCE WHY DIDN'T FINLAND BECOME COMMUNIST WHY????
> I GO BACK READING MY COMMUNIST MANIFESTO NOW, SORRY PAPA.
> ALSO, I HAVE STARTED INJECTING MELANIN SINCE BEING WHITE IS A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY.
> IF I EVER GET A DAUGHTER I WILL ARRANGE MARRIAGE WITH A BLACK MAN FOR HER SO MY GRANDCHILDREN WILL BE BLACK.
> WHITE=EVIL. BLACK PEOPLE CAN'T BE RACIST! ALL WHITE PEOPLE ARE RACIST! WHITENESS IS ACTUALLY A THING! CULTURAL MARXISM IS CONSPICARY THEORY!
> WHITE PEOPLE ARE THE WORST. THEY INVENTED STUFF LIKE HUMAN RIGHTS AND WERE FIRST ONES TO PROHIBIT SLAVERY! LIKE WHAT THE FUCK? WE COMMUNISTS DONT LIKE STUFF LIKE THAT


You know I'm just playing with you buddy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> You know I'm just playing with you buddy.


You are proud of being white? Well it's one sin but you being gay is a virtue so now you're neutral.
That's some postmodern neo-marxist math for you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Also, my great friend @madness00 was right.
Benzos didn't make me turbo DMW. I was nodding so much I couldn't even write. I fell asleep on my balcony once and on my computer chair once.


----------



## euphoricc

my neighbor has a phatty SHES A PAWG I WANT TO FUCK HER SO BAD~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

My muscles hurt from my last day pumping. 
Well, I just took some creatine and ashwagandha. Ate some quark. Going to sleep in hour or two. 
Take it easy everyone, sleep well. 
Fuck you Cox. Suck a tiny Vietnamese cock. You fuck car exhaust pipes like The Duracell bunny. Perv boy. 
Love you, everyone else!
Öitä sullekkin @schizopath


----------



## BK38

euphoricc said:


> my neighbor has a phatty SHES A PAWG I WANT TO FUCK HER SO BAD~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol, I actually had to check urban dictionary to know what a PAWG is.


----------



## schizopath

Öitä


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You are proud of being white? Well it's one sin but you being gay is a virtue so now you're neutral.
> That's some postmodern neo-marxist math for you.


I'm not black which is - 100000000000000000000 PC points.  That basically means I am the devil, an invader, a colonizer.  

Gotta keep up with PC times.  

I didn't go to a black trans 4 trump rally and I'm now being harassed in public


----------



## Mysterier

BK38 said:


> lol, I actually had to check urban dictionary to know what a PAWG is.



Prolly a wasted gopher.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Vois kattoo jos jaksas illasta discordii. Atm katellu sarjaa ja kavereita jeesannu ku niil ollu tilanne päällä.





schizopath said:


> Tätä biisiä mie soittaisin ku söisin sinun persettä ja sormettaisin samalla


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

Me: Does 30 minutes of work on his website
Also Me: Uses the 30 minutes of work to justify playing CIV VI for the next 6 hours...

Why am I so weaaaaak


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Me: Does 30 minutes of work on his website
> Also Me: Uses the 30 minutes of work to justify playing CIV VI for the next 6 hours...
> 
> Why am I so weaaaaak


nah it's not that bad

you'd be literally weak if you went outside

got the china virus

and then was on a ventilator for like 6 weeks and came out with 1/3rd of your musculature

you do you bb


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> nah it's not that bad
> 
> you'd be literally weak if you went outside
> 
> got the china virus
> 
> and then was on a ventilator for like 6 weeks and came out with 1/3rd of your musculature
> 
> you do you bb



Still, I lack discipline and I need to get more done. I woke up really late today, like 3pm and knew I'd be awake for ages, so I took some Phenibut and told myself I'd be productive. So far I've made dinner for my Mom, worked on my website for 30 mins and fucked around for the other 4 hours... Sometimes, I think I need a slap or some psychedelics or both.


----------



## DopeM

You





BK38 said:


> Still, I lack discipline and I need to get more done. I woke up really late today, like 3pm and knew I'd be awake for ages, so I took some Phenibut and told myself I'd be productive. So far I've made dinner for my Mom, worked on my website for 30 mins and fucked around for the other 4 hours... Sometimes, I think I need a slap or some psychedelics or both.


Can confirm that civ vi on psychs can be  a bit of a wormhole


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> You
> Can confirm that civ vi on psychs can be  a bit of a wormhole



Yeah, I don't know if I'd enjoy that much. I generally like to be in nature when I do psychs. Feel a lot more connected to nature. Now stims, booze and CIV VI? That sounds like something I could get behind.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Okay, I woke up after some really fucked up dreams. Then i ate some food, now smoking cigarette and soon going back to bed. GN everyone but Cox!


BK38 said:


> Still, I lack discipline and I need to get more done. I woke up really late today, like 3pm and knew I'd be awake for ages, so I took some Phenibut and told myself I'd be productive. So far I've made dinner for my Mom, worked on my website for 30 mins and fucked around for the other 4 hours... Sometimes, I think I need a slap or some psychedelics or both.


I'll spank your dirty ass with a baseball bat.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> In ounce weights? I think (from what I saw on the dark web) most of the world it does come in 8ths/qs/halfs/ozs etc. Only the UK seem to sell it in 12.5/25/50s


You fucking kids nowadays ordering your drugs online....


----------



## Mysterier

It's raining, Minh.


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> You fucking kids nowadays ordering your drugs online....


Would you say it's easier to scam custies on lot or on line?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Those online bastards are making it difficult to get the custy’s $$$!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> if custies calls and say they have a package for you, you don’t go pick it up


You lose. This sentence doesn’t even make sense.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Custies would never have a package _for_ me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Still, I lack discipline and I need to get more done. I woke up really late today, like 3pm and knew I'd be awake for ages, so I took some Phenibut and told myself I'd be productive. So far I've made dinner for my Mom, worked on my website for 30 mins and fucked around for the other 4 hours... Sometimes, I think I need a slap or some psychedelics or both.


read a good book ime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Everything's great, right Toots?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

My mother is dead, you asshole.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I know, freak! You’ll be masturbating to her picture. Her sweet sweet ass.


fify


----------



## Captain.Heroin

stuff related to grief can really trigger one

this is a TRIGGER free zone


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I think that’s triggering a seizure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this one is better


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> If you were Cox, I would threaten to kill you but you are good ol' ghostie so I just tap you in the head. Good boy.


You couldn’t hit water if you fell off a boat.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> My muscles hurt from my last day pumping.
> Well, I just took some creatine and ashwagandha. Ate some quark. Going to sleep in hour or two.
> Take it easy everyone, sleep well.
> Fuck you Cox. Suck a tiny Vietnamese cock. You fuck car exhaust pipes like The Duracell bunny. Perv boy.
> Love you, everyone else!
> Öitä sullekkin @schizopath


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

People just love arguing. @DeadManWalkin' : No we don’t!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Sathers makes some good fuckin jelly beans.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Haribo gummy bears use slave labor in the Amazon to harvest gum Arabic. They got busted too. I like the gold ones. Soooo tasty!


if it ain't broke, don't fix it. iirc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> read a good book ime



Nah it's 4:08am here and I'm too involved in my civ game now. Paris must fall. Already taken the rest of Catherine De Medici's empire. Time for the death blow. I let her live and she's stealing city states from me. Bitch.


----------



## Shady's Fox

dear luciferrr wtf is this shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What an insanely boring moment in time. 

I need to get home, make THE PERFECT BURGER and have a few beers, dab and start eating sloppily while playing with my lubed up dick watching KAYLEIGH MCENANY


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I apologize if your mother has passed @iLoveYouWithaKnife. I’m feeling everyone’s energy. I just have this to say: „Simsalbim bambasala dusaladim“.
> 
> My bad, I apologize.


No I lied. She’s not really dead. Just dead to me.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I’m extra special. I have mommy and daddy issues.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Blessings to you and your mother (I have my own mom shit). Again, I apologize.
> 
> —Wizard



Does your mom still talk shit? I remember when you told me that she's gonna kick you out, tsksks... no turning road for these type of ppl. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a phenomenal story


----------



## Shady's Fox

@The Wizard of the Creek

yo I know, you told everyone. Art is humanity fingerprint. My daughter likes to draw photoshop and shit. My wife is a fashion designer and she took both under her wing. Plus one of'em like myself, finished the art-school so she already had this view of X and Y.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have a gud story m8


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i would share the story but it paints me in a bad/unstable/poor light or whatever

but yeah i had THE CHOICE and i let iT GOooOooO


----------



## Police Detective

ATTENTION Jonesing Junkies and Crack Cunts

RE:  PROJECT STRAIGHTGATE

We have temporarily suspended PROJECT STRAIGHTGATE as per our legal counsel.  They are concerned a swift change in administration may render our tactics "illegal" when analyzed under the lens of the liberal fake news media empire.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The deep state is after me, guys.  I swear to god.  Don't believe anything Police Detective says just because they called off Straightgate.  They are still after me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> The deep state is after me, guys.  I swear to god.  Don't believe anything Police Detective says just because they called off Straightgate.  They are still after me.


Deep state made me do crack.
Okay, I got morning story for yo guys. I just shot up my last buore and now i'm smoking a cigarette. 
Here you know that cops have big investigation about you or want to make you an informant by how they act when you do crimes.
Once us guys were driving a car and cops stopped us. Well, the driver got drug tested. Amphetamine positive.
You know what the cops did? Said "Just change the driver and have a nice day!" 
I got many stories like that, but when cops act like that with anyone you know they're a snitch, they're going to be made a snitch or there's a big big investigation going on.
That's my story for you guys.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

drug tests on the road?  that sounds like a violation of my privacy and my body.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Whatever happened to my 6 feet of personal space, social distancing?  

All the cops where I lived used heroin, talk about the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Jabberwocky

We don't have same kind of constitutional freedoms here as you guys do.
They don't need warrant or probable cause, They just do what they want to do.
We have even laws restricting speech and many other things which would be seen as unconstitutional 
I really wish our constitution would be more like US's


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> We don't have same kind of constitutional freedoms here as you guys do.


Vote for change.  Civil rights for everyone.  Fuck the deep state.  @Police Detective has been following me for decades.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> They don't need warrant or probable cause, They just do what they want to do.


lol in America we have guns


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I really wish our constitution would be more like US's


A+

you should probably go into politics because I think you get it


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Police Detective said:


> ATTENTION Jonesing Junkies and Crack Cunts


You had my attention for a second before you started to ramble....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> You had my attention for a second before you started to ramble....


*hey dopers

we've got everything you need*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLYwaK, have you seen Inherent Vice?  

I read it first, amazing.


----------



## Coxenormous

*Hits Blunt* If you're security at the Samsung phone store. Does that make you Guardians of the Galaxy?


----------



## NoThisIsPatrick!




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol in America we have guns


So do we here, we have second most guns in the world / person after US. Or third, maybe Switzerland was second but we have very similiar numbers withthem.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Got my morning bupre. 
Not feeling sick today. I hope my cap I ordered comes soon I ordered it on Friday but there's some problems on the delivery, probably because of Covid-19. If i knew it would be like this, I would just straight traveled 2 hours to a hat-store and bought one.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Back from the interview. Went good, now just need to wait and get feedback.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good morning BL.

Hope everyone's dandy.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I haven't kratommed in a month or so I might do that later.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good morning @madness00! I just fucked my my wife on the couch. She has a perfect pussy (all C-sections), perfect pussy. She has been watching a lot of anal porn, and wants a butt plug (Santa is getting someone something for Christmas). I’m so proud of us this morning. My girl and I are FREAKS! Sometimes we invite a black guy/girl into the mix, it fucking crazy.
> 
> P.S. my daughter had been a member of BL for a few years now. I hope she reads this! She loves it when her parents are ‘close’!



That's awesome man.

I would hope if i had a daughter she'd be open minded enough to respect her mom getting demolished by a BBC.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do some red vein strain and chug a Red Bull, or smoke some crack. Just a suggestion!


I'm a caffeine addict these days so a red bull will barely touch me.  I'll opt for the crack this time, thank you very much.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> P.S. my daughter had been a member of BL for a few years now. I hope she reads this!



Yeah, real cool man.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s great! You are a good person, you don’t try to be good person you just are. What was it again you interviewed for? Wasn’t it for corespondent for The Daily Show with Trevor Noah? Or was it a professional fluffer for Buck Adams and Peter North?


Lol close, it was an interview for the entertainment industry doing voice overs.

Sidenote: not sure if sarcasm but funny none the less.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol close, it was an interview for the entertainment industry doing voice overs.
> 
> Sidenote: not sure if sarcasm but funny none the less.



Vocaroo.com please.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have a phenomenal story





Captain.Heroin said:


> i have a gud story m8





Captain.Heroin said:


> i would share the story but it paints me in a bad/unstable/poor light or whatever
> 
> but yeah i had THE CHOICE and i let iT GOooOooO



Cool story bro


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Cool story bro



He tried to make a joke.. I laughed so much that I pissed on him


----------



## Coffeeshroom

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo.com please.


Thanks for that and showed it to my mate too. His got a recording studio he build at home so we did the recordings there and then he send it off to his manager. But definitely will will make use of it in the future


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Cool story bro


tyvm it was very cool and full of details/life

it really puts you there in the situation


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey kids!
Daddy DMW is back from his mission fighting dirty neo-marxists with his big ass axe!
Actually, I was in a bar drinking with my woman and her father came to visit us. Now i'm taking a shit. 
I eat shitloads of protein and sometimes my shits are so huge that the WC water has blood in it after taking a shit. Fucking ripping my ass apart.
I always scream when I take a shit my woman always bullies me for that but that's how real men do it! Women can't understand shit like taking a shit like a real man. Blood dripping out of anus and screaming like dying pig.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well, not like a dying pig. Since I'm nordic/germanic genes I scream like a fucking viking.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hey kids!
> Daddy DMW is back from his mission fighting dirty neo-marxists with his big ass axe!
> Actually, I was in a bar drinking with my woman and her father came to visit us. Now i'm taking a shit.
> I eat shitloads of protein and sometimes my shits are so huge that the WC water has blood in it after taking a shit. Fucking ripping my ass apart.
> I always scream when I take a shit my woman always bullies me for that but that's how real men do it! Women can't understand shit like taking a shit like a real man. Blood dripping out of anus and screaming like dying pig.


Opiate constipation

Gotta eat more fiber and drink lots of water


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Opiate constipation
> 
> Gotta eat more fiber and drink lots of water


pussy. God put it there 4 s reason


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

now I'm going to get flamed by the flaming ones iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Opiate constipation
> 
> Gotta eat more fiber and drink lots of water


I actually do eat lots of full wheat products, so I don't think it's because of that. 
Maybe water, but I do drink a lot, well - It's relative, so I can't say. I'll try your advice.
I'm a big guy tho, 6.3 tall and weight a lot even tho i'm not fat. So maybe I don't drink enough.
It's protein which causes the shit to go very hard.
Every time I have tried quitting opiates I have noticed that drinking protein drinks helps with the diarrhea. 
I eat lots of protein because the way I train and keep my muscle mass up is just by eating as much as possible I don't count calories or anything I just eat like a big boy and then pump pump.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I actually do eat lots of full wheat products, so I don't think it's because of that.
> Maybe water, but I do drink a lot, well - It's relative, so I can't say. I'll try your advice.
> I'm a big guy tho, 6.3 tall and weight a lot even tho i'm not fat. So maybe I don't drink enough.
> It's protein which causes the shit to go very hard.
> Every time I have tried quitting opiates I have noticed that drinking protein drinks helps with the diarrhea.
> I eat lots of protein because the way I train and keep my muscle mass up is just by eating as much as possible I don't count calories or anything I just eat like a big boy and then pump pump.


opiate constipation sucks very little you can do - and it sounds like you're already doing everything


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I actually do eat lots of full wheat products, so I don't think it's because of that.
> Maybe water, but I do drink a lot, well - It's relative, so I can't say. I'll try your advice.
> I'm a big guy tho, 6.3 tall and weight a lot even tho i'm not fat. So maybe I don't drink enough.
> It's protein which causes the shit to go very hard.
> Every time I have tried quitting opiates I have noticed that drinking protein drinks helps with the diarrhea.
> I eat lots of protein because the way I train and keep my muscle mass up is just by eating as much as possible I don't count calories or anything I just eat like a big boy and then pump pump.


split pea with ham soup. Campbell's in America.  truth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my ex (rip) would make really bomb ham and pea soup

very fond of it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> my ex (rip) would make really bomb ham and pea soup
> 
> very fond of it


make u poop iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> my ex (rip) would make really bomb ham and pea soup
> 
> very fond of it


I love that soup it's really good. I didn't know you Americans eat it too.
Do you eat borsch soup?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Clam chowdah as we say here is the tits.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i remember when the sun used to feel good on my skin


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Me too. Now I avoid daylight like the plague.


----------



## DopeM

Tbf stepping outside is literally into a plague


----------



## Coxenormous

Ok so I woke up with cramping in my stomach this morning. It’s been going on all day. I tried swallowing some tums... didn’t seem to help any suggestions?


----------



## Xorkoth

Coxenormous said:


> Ok so I woke up with cramping in my stomach this morning. It’s been going on all day. I tried swallowing some cum... didn’t seem to help any suggestions?



Maybe you just need a higher grade... from what I hear CH has the premium stuff


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> Maybe you just need a higher grade... from what I hear CH has the premium stuff


I have a little weed. I’m worried the coughing is going to suck tho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

don't b a pussy and buckle to they plauge


----------



## Coxenormous

I just farted and it was kinda relieved


----------



## Coxenormous

Been farting  all day tho


----------



## Coxenormous

Xorkoth said:


> Maybe you just need a higher grade... from what I hear CH has the premium stuff


Oh sneaky Xorkoth I see what you did there


----------



## NoThisIsPatrick!

I decided to visit my best friend's job down the road at the Krusty Crab. Here's how I made thousands of sea cash in a matter of seconds!


----------



## NoThisIsPatrick!

After that, Me and Sponge Bob went down to the Chum Bucket to buy some of Plankton's finest weed in all of the sea. We then hiked it on over to Sandy Cheeks and got Stoned out of our fish minds. Except for Sandy.. Oh and for some reason Squidward smelled the skunk odor and came over for a all in one smoke session. Due to the Corona Virus spreading throughout the fish civilization, we all rolled up personal joints so we don't get sick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I love that soup it's really good. I didn't know you Americans eat it too.
> Do you eat borsch soup?


I don't think that is cooked a lot here but I would be down to try it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Ok so I woke up with cramping in my stomach this morning. It’s been going on all day. I tried swallowing some tums... didn’t seem to help any suggestions?


have you eaten yet?


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> have you eaten yet?


I ate a lot yesterday nothing today


----------



## Coxenormous

I haven't taken a dump yet either


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that will do it


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh no Cox is here. 
Had to put a needle under my toenail just to distract myself from his picture.


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> that will do it


I just couldn't sleep last night cause of it. I really hope toilet time comes soon. this sucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Cox is here


sounds like you need a COX Inhibitor


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> sounds like you need a COX Inhibitor


Great idea. Might have some of that around here somewhere lol found this while looking if there are any cooks/chemist in the chat


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Great idea. Might have some of that around here somewhere lol found this while looking if there are any cooks/chemist in the chat


Too small amounts. Not useful. Only as a diruet maybe.
I can do stuff with pseudoephedrine but don't know about that one.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Too small amounts. Not useful. Only as a diruet maybe.
> I can do stuff with pseudoephedrine but don't know about that one.


I got 10 packs of them


----------



## Coxenormous

My best friend cooks. He gives me his left overs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so mad

at politics today

dems fumble x2

time for the trump train to make a major re-election victory lap in a few months


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Erich Generic


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Joey

I just made $60 in 3 hours doing a quick paint job with my boss. 'll be out doing the detailing by myself tomorrow. I have a job interview for a factory position on Friday which will be 48 hours a week, okay pay and benefits. It's out of town but I have a ride, I met someone who works there and can take me so long as I'm on afternoons and he''ll forward me to everyone else in town who works there too. I have a good feeling about it. The work is right up my alley and they have lots of positions available, even advertising on the radio.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alex_1991 said:


> I just made $60 in 3 hours doing a quick paint job with my boss.


Funny, I just made $60 in 3 minutes doing a quick blow job with my boss.


----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


> Funny, I just made $60 in 3 minutes doing a quick blow job with my boss.



Talk about premature.



Captain.Heroin said:


> Funny, I just made $60 in 3 minutes doing a quick blow job with my boss.


Hustle that ass boy. Do it while you're young! You only live once, behold the cock!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Alex_1991 said:


> I just made $60 in 3 hours doing a quick paint job with my boss. 'll be out doing the detailing by myself tomorrow. I have a job interview for a factory position on Friday which will be 48 hours a week, okay p'llay and benefits. It's out of town but I have a ride, I met someone who works there and can take me so long as I'm on afternoons and he''ll forward me to everyone else in town who works there too. I have a good feeling about it. The work is right up my alley and they have lots of positions available, even advertising on the radio.



When I was homeless at 8yr old -- luckily someone learnt me blue collar work. He said ''If something happens down the road and you wake up one day with a question mark then you have something in your sleeve''. I told to myself ''Angels are real'' and I didn't get that until I had to do it, you know..


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> My best friend cooks. He gives me his left overs


Nice snitching. Posting pictures of you which can be google reverse searched and your identity has been found already by many people here before. 
If cops read your shit, your best friend is fucked and you're testifying against him.


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nice snitching. Posting pictures of you which can be google reverse searched and your identity has been found already by many people here before.
> If cops read your shit, your best friend is fucked and you're testifying against him.


----------



## Joey

Shady's Fox said:


> When I was homeless at 8yr old -- luckily someone learnt me blue collar work. He said ''If something happens down the road and you wake up one day with a question mark then you have something in your sleeve''. I told to myself ''Angels are real'' and I didn't get that until I had to do it, you know..


They found me in a well when I was 4, bruised and broken. The man who lifted me out was like an angel, until he became the devil. All the way til I was an old chap myself I was his bitch until he died. Being his bitch I gained all the blue collar experience, and now Im makin' SIDDY BUX! Angels and demons are real, sometimes they are one. And for one, I will run my life as I see fit from now on. I'll be the angel for me.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nice snitching. Posting pictures of you which can be google reverse searched and your identity has been found already by many people here before.
> If cops read your shit, your best friend is fucked and you're testifying against him.


& you’re gullible. I strait lied to you & went off the wall about it like you actually did something.  I found these behind a Dollar General store they are closing down. I knew what I was looking for and snatched them up. They were already closed and in the dumpster area. I grabbed as many as I could. That’s the truth.. damn rofl


----------



## Shady's Fox

Alex_1991 said:


> They found me in a well when I was 4, bruised and broken. The man who lifted me out was like an angel, until he became the devil. All the way til I was an old chap myself I was his bitch until he died. Being his bitch I gained all the blue collar experience, and now Im makin' SIDDY BUX! Angels and demons are real, sometimes they are one. And for one, I will run my life as I see fit from now on. I'll be the angel for me.


----------



## Coxenormous

That’s how you bust a liar.. you simply lie to them and test them


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

There are salvaging laws, but they were going to throw em away. That’s not breaking the law.


----------



## MsDiz

OMG the pair of you fuck and get it over with or here’s an idea just fucking ignore each other!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> & you’re gullible. I strait lied to you & went off the wall about it like you actually did something.  I found these behind a Dollar General store they are closing down. I knew what I was looking for and snatched them up. They were already closed and in the dumpster area. I grabbed as many as I could. That’s the truth.. damn rofl


You have spoken about your cook friend before how he gives you test samples etc. 
Don't try to talk yourself out of this.
It's hypothetical anyways, cops wont probably read this - but be smart about your posts.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You have spoken about your cook friend before how he gives you test samples etc.
> Don't try to talk yourself out of this.
> It's hypothetical anyways, cops wont probably read this - but be smart about your posts.


I’m not... sure people may know my identity. That was my fault, but the only thing I do illegally is buy drugs like about 70% people on this site do. So get off my case


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> OMG the pair of you fuck and get it over with or here’s an idea just fucking ignore each other!


Me bullying Cox is like dinner prayer to a christian. 
It's a habit.
It's a ritual.
And even if I think it means something, it actually doesn't. 
It's more of a joke for me right now. I don't waste my energy to be angry on somebody on internet.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Me bullying Cox is like dinner prayer to a christian.
> It's a habit.
> It's a ritual.
> And even if I think it means something, it actually doesn't.
> It's more of a joke for me right now. I don't waste my energy to be angry on somebody on internet.


And your death will be a ritual for me.. I got your soul! muahahahaha


----------



## Coxenormous

this song always gets me in the mood for the occasion


----------



## NoThisIsPatrick!

@Coxenormous and @DeadManWalkin' you guys just need a little Patrick in your lives.


----------



## Coxenormous

Brb.... literally rofl time


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


>


k dork


----------



## Xorkoth

NoThisIsPatrick! said:


> @Coxenormous and @DeadManWalkin' you guys just need a little Patrick in your lives.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good night everyone. 
Sleepy song for everyone.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nobody knows you quite as well as the lady at the gas station that sells beer iirc


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nobody knows you quite as well as the lady at the gas station that sells beer iirc



When I was at my worst heroin addiction wise I distinctly remember looking at my phone's sms list and it was nothing but my dealer... For months. That was a pretty depressing moment. I pretty much left my house to get dope and that was about it for a good 6 months. Am thankful to be out of that life now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> When I was at my worst heroin addiction wise I distinctly remember looking at my phone's sms list and it was nothing but my dealer... For months. That was a pretty depressing moment. I pretty much left my house to get dope and that was about it for a good 6 months. Am thankful to be out of that life now.


do they sell heroin at gas stations where u live?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i ain't whining about alcohol here. just stating a fact


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> do they sell heroin at gas stations where u live?



No, I was talking more about someone who you see the most... Like if you're a regular going to the gas station to buy your beer. Basically, the dealer was who I interacted with almost solely during that time and knew me best... pretty sad.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> do they sell heroin at gas stations where u live?



Not as far as I know. I was a dope fiend back in China anyways. It's almost a decade ago.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> No, I was talking more about someone who you see the most... Like if you're a regular going to the gas station to buy your beer. Basically, the dealer was who I interacted with almost solely during that time and knew me best... pretty sad.


she ain't  my dealer. lol


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> No, I was talking more about someone who you see the most... Like if you're a regular going to the gas station to buy your beer. Basically, the dealer was who I interacted with almost solely during that time and knew me best... pretty sad.



There was a period of time when I had gotten off opiates for like 6 months, and then started using kratom again, but I was too afraid to buy it in bulk so I bought it from a local head shop... well, before you know it, I was going in there every single day.  The manager there was an awesome dude, and he became, for some time, the person who I talked to the most and confided in the most out of anyone in the world.  He even bought a painting from me and sold prints of mine at the store for a while.  I miss that guy honestly.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she ain't  my dealer. lol



You're missing the point, but whatever. Dead horse and all that.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> You're missing the point, but whatever. Dead horse and all that.


wut wuz ur point? cuz i missed it


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wut wuz ur point? cuz i missed it



"nobody knows you quite as well as the lady at the gas station that sells beer iirc" - you

That person at one point in my life was my heroin dealer, because I basically didn't interact with anyone else. Just sub "lady at the gas station" for heroin dealer. Capiche?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Capiche?
Capiche?
Capiche?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> "nobody knows you quite as well as the lady at the gas station that sells beer iirc" - you
> 
> That person at one point in my life was my heroin dealer, because I basically didn't interact with anyone else. Just sub "lady at the gas station" for heroin dealer. Capiche?


u still see that person every day?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

wtf u talking?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm pretty fucking exhausted today


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u still see that person every day?



Clean off heroin for 8 years. So no man. I used to, at least every other day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Clean off heroin for 8 years. So no man. I used to, at least every other day.


good for you man

i'm gonna dab and try to recharge my batteries


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Clean off heroin for 8 years. So no man. I used to, at least every other day.


coo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have maybe 3-4 more small dabs and i have to re-up *le sigh*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it feels so good to get baked

get your alertness on


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i have maybe 3-4 more small dabs and i have to re-up *le sigh*



game up

i finished my last scooby for tonight


----------



## Shady's Fox

I POP 2 PILLS I GO BACK TO PEN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> game up
> 
> i finished my last scooby for tonight


i feel.... ok i guess

want to be better, still recovering (body has issues but they are slowly healing)

*slow exhale*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i feel.... ok i guess
> 
> want to be better, still recovering (body has issues but they are slowly healing)
> 
> *slow exhale*



my way?

close off those curtains, get some purple lights

and turn up your headphones

that's dandy you know

am havin a cigar rn, eatin some popcorn and i wanna binge some chinese movies.


----------



## MemphisX3

jhjhsdi said:


> @MemphisX3 have you got off your arse yet?


Yeah I'm back. Appreciate that guys


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> game up
> 
> i finished my last scooby for tonight


good. stfu


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i been eatin l8ly


----------



## Coxenormous

Anyone play this?


----------



## Joey

Coxenormous said:


> Anyone play this?


No, but I used to play some Everquest on PS2 and a lot of ESO on PS4 for a short while. Couple months each. Also have dabbled in various others like Tera, runescape (yeeeears ago), whatever others.

Only mmorpg I really got into was ESO. I miss my ps4, sold it for crack July 2019, RIP.


----------



## Coxenormous

Alex_1991 said:


> No, but I used to play some Everquest on PS2 and a lot of ESO on PS4 for a short while. Couple months each. Also have dabbled in various others like Tera, runescape (yeeeears ago), whatever others.
> 
> Only mmorpg I really got into was ESO. I miss my ps4, sold it for crack July 2019, RIP.


I played ESO for a while. They just released classic WoW like 4-5 months ago. I hopped right in! I'm addicted af to it


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coxenormous

Killing other players if funny in the game, because you have to run miles to get back to your body to respawn.. It actually pisses people off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i been eatin l8ly


is that mayo w/ hot dog


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Anyone play this?


i think the new cooler mmorpg would be eso imo scrolls for life

i like cs:go but too many hackers ugh smh and they kick you for being a newb if you haven't played in a while

i was drunk

got a kill
wouldn't CONFORM
kick


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

And I’ve obviously been avoiding that like daylight.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> I distinctly remember looking at my phone's sms list and it was nothing but my dealer... For months. That was a pretty depressing moment.



Why, you know someone is always going to answer. Not like fake friends that screen their calls and sigh when they pick up the phone and see your name flashing.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ooooo! You like the dark!



No, I just hate the light.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Funny, I just made $60 in 3 minutes doing a quick blow job with my boss.





Alex_1991 said:


> Talk about premature.
> 
> 
> Hustle that ass boy. Do it while you're *young*! You only live once, behold the cock!


.
Anyone else find that funny... ha ha.
I bet @Captain.Heroin ‘s old ass does.


----------



## Joey

This song is called spun. I wrote the main riff totally spun in March. I havent spun any lyrics yet.

This is what I do at 330AM. Fuck those landlords upstairs!






They sleep 2stories above its ok.


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Why, you know someone is always going to answer. Not like fake friends that screen their calls and sigh when they pick up the phone and see your name flashing.



Need a hug?


----------



## Coxenormous

Don't worry this is private and kinda trolly but idc. It's informational!


----------



## Joey

Shameless self promotion. Starting to get a better grip on my roland interface and my mics. Its been years since I did any serious audio engineering. Starting to feel my grip on it a little again. It's a whole new setup, on reaper on linux so totally different beast too.






Spent a lot of my night on music.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Need a hug?



Fuck you kid asshole i called @iLoveYouWithaKnife first. You weren't there, but i called it. I think knives are endearing. In fact my dismissed case was about knives. We have a lot in common. If only she could see past my nudes and into my heart.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Fuck you kid asshole i called @iLoveYouWithaKnife first. You weren't there, but i called it. I think knives are endearing. In fact my dismissed case was about knives. We have a lot in common. If only she could see past my nudes and into my heart.



Is "Kid asshole" the new "Kid Rock?"


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Uhm I just wanted to say mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiing :D :D

JJ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Is "Kid asshole" the new "Kid Rock?"



No dude.

STFU.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> No dude.
> 
> STFU.



Gosh, _someone's_ combative today. Also blow me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Gosh, _someone's_ combative today. Also blow me.



I smoked a blunt of some absolute garbage weed and I'm not high whatsoever.

Also takes a cock sucker to know one.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

...its so fucking hot and humid, I'm dying.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Here's no weed to get. They busted 6,5 tons like 2 weeks ago and now... Sigh. My sleep is in the arse. Not even the highest doses of Benzoes bring me to sleep.

fuck.

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Don't worry this is private and kinda trolly but idc. It's informational!


:DDDDD nice meme


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I smoked a blunt of some absolute garbage weed and I'm not high whatsoever.
> 
> Also takes a cock sucker to know one.



That sucks (not just you). The worst is when you just get a headache and not even a little high, or you have to smoke so much it becomes a chore. I'd be bitchy too. Can't wait until I can smoke the stuff I'm growing.

How is garbage weed even still a thing? So much good stuff in the US.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I also want good weed. It's my sleeping med. FUCK! It's also my favourite drug because its a med for me. No benzo let me sleep like this. Not even the strongest ones. 

JJ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> How is garbage weed even still a thing? So much good stuff in the US.



IDK man it was a hand me down from a guy at my house. No clue who gave it to him but they both on my hit list.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> IDK man it was a hand me down from a guy at my house. No clue who gave it to him but they both on my hit list.



Maybe it's AVB? If you have a bunch of it and it's hot garbage, maybe make edibles so you get something out of it? Or if you have Iso and some coffee filters, you can make a crude oil out of it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I've made ISO before and edibles thats a good idea i just have none left.

On another note, I'm perverted.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> On another note, I'm perverted.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 - some rasta guy on the street gave us a nug. I took 3 drags and im way more fucked up than that shwag.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @BK38 - some rasta guy on the street gave us a nug. I took 3 drags and im way more fucked up than that shwag.



The weed gods heard your cry.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^^

Perfectly articulated.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Fuck you kid asshole i called @iLoveYouWithaKnife first. You weren't there, but i called it. I think knives are endearing. In fact my dismissed case was about knives. We have a lot in common. If only she could see past my nudes and into my heart.


I'll always see your heart


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'll always see your heart



You can see past my sexy, macho exterior?


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> You can see past my sexy, macho exterior?


I always have known you are a kind, pure and innocent soul in your heart.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My soul on the other hand is like a Karen meltdown on steroids. 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## BK38

I'm feeling antsy. I feel like somehow with my days off of Phenibut, the rebound anxiety is getting worse. Think I've probably down regulated my gabas. I'm spacing more time between uses and the anxiety seems to peak on the 2nd/3rd day without use. It may be time for a prolonged break, but I'll definitely need a sizable amount of pot in that case. I've basically quit drinking at this point too...


----------



## jhjhsdi

No time to read inbox or notis jus letin u all know that I am so whoring myself out for drugs and booze tonight with that 40yr old


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> No time to read inbox or notis jus letin u all know that I am so whoring myself out for drugs and booze tonight with that 40yr old



Enjoy your pussy n drugs you slut muffin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I bought a sweet BMX for my partner! She wanted one and it had naked pictures of ladies on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you Captn?


I'm ok, a bit tired I guess?  A little pain.  I can deal with this, I think.  

My body is still falling apart.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If you are as old as me, and enough ruff sex as the wizard, the witch will say, “The pain will be unbearable, and it will last forever and ever!”.


I don't think I'll ever want to not have sex

I just want my body to HEAL (cries)


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


>


omg so sweet


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> omg so sweet



ikr? I'm feeling anxious so looking at cute animal pics.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> ikr? I'm feeling anxious so looking at cute animal pics.


what you anxious about bb?  got a girl coming over?  

i am feeling a bit blah right now, I think it is from a series of very vivid nightmares. 

Like it was so vivid it involved real life people, real life me, real life locations, real life plans, even if some of it wasn't plausible / realistic.  Holy shit.  And real life shooting drugs.  

Why are my nightmares so VIVID.  Like unrealistically so.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> what you anxious about bb?  got a girl coming over?
> 
> i am feeling a bit blah right now, I think it is from a series of very vivid nightmares.
> 
> Like it was so vivid it involved real life people, real life me, real life locations, real life plans, even if some of it wasn't plausible / realistic.  Holy shit.  And real life shooting drugs.
> 
> Why are my nightmares so VIVID.  Like unrealistically so.



I don't think I'd be anxious about a girl coming over, I'd be more excited than anything. I think it's because of some Phenibut rebound anxiety and I drank coffee today when I hadn't been for a couple weeks and the combo is kinda brutal. Have that terrible tightness in my chest and I'm having trouble calming/centering myself. Bleugh.

Think I'm going to have to go without the phenibut for awhile as I don't want this kind of rebound to get worse. The efficacy is kinda diminshed too, so no point in prolonging the longer T break I need. I need a lot of THC though, that would be good... Phenibut/Nicotine are like my only vices atm. I need THC again so I can remove the phenibut and cut down on the nicotine again. Just stress smoking cigs, which is pretty much not helpful as it actually raises cortisol levels...

Sry about your vivid dreams, I'll probably get those tonight too, always happens 2-3 days after not using phenibut.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg my buddy wants to come over and is already letting me know he wants to

yea that's a nice feel

looks like I need to get my shit together, which includes getting more thc because needmoar


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I don't think I'd be anxious about a girl coming over, I'd be more excited than anything. I think it's because of some Phenibut rebound anxiety and I drank coffee today when I hadn't been for a couple weeks and the combo is kinda brutal. Have that terrible tightness in my chest and I'm having trouble calming/centering myself. Bleugh.
> 
> Think I'm going to have to go without the phenibut for awhile as I don't want this kind of rebound to get worse. The efficacy is kinda diminshed too, so no point in prolonging the longer T break I need. I need a lot of THC though, that would be good... Phenibut/Nicotine are like my only vices atm. I need THC again so I can remove the phenibut and cut down on the nicotine again. Just stress smoking cigs, which is pretty much not helpful as it actually raises cortisol levels...
> 
> Sry about your vivid dreams, I'll probably get those tonight too, always happens 2-3 days after not using phenibut.


It's been every day for at least 3 months now LOL

Caffeine is anxiogenic and I've seen this in tons of people.  I felt like moss growing on a dying rock today but I still didn't give into CAFFEINE. 

Keep in mind I have... at least 12 bags of coffee and I'm quite the connoisseur :coffee:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugh ok now I'm anxious because I need to go out and get thc and I don't want to well I want to get more but I don't want to GO OUT to get more


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's been every day for at least 3 months now LOL
> 
> Caffeine is anxiogenic and I've seen this in tons of people.  I felt like moss growing on a dying rock today but I still didn't give into CAFFEINE.
> 
> Keep in mind I have... at least 12 bags of coffee and I'm quite the connoisseur :coffee:



Yeah, I'm aware of the anxiogenic properties, just didn't expect it to hit so hard in conjunction with rebound from the phenibut. I think THC/exercise are going to be the ticket to getting back on track. I'm getting some acupuncture next week to help with sleep cycles too.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ugh ok now I'm anxious because I need to go out and get thc and I don't want to well I want to get more but I don't want to GO OUT to get more



It's worth it, just risk the covid masses and get your medicine. The cure is in the pain.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Candies with cynicism..


----------



## JoEhJoEh

wizard?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

can you help me please?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It's worth it, just risk the covid masses and get your medicine. The cure is in the pain.


I found a decent price

Getting a lot


----------



## JoEhJoEh

can't reach you via PM.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i bought a minifan


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> can't reach you via PM.



your technology is failing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> can you help me please?


What's wrong, Toots?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Shady's Fox said:


> your technology is failing


It always says "OOOOPs - we ran into a problem"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It's worth it, just risk the covid masses and get your medicine. The cure is in the pain.


the masses aren't the problem it's the prices and yes the plebe people, the plebe world

everyone doing their normative thing

people twice my age taking 10x longer at the ATM and I know they are not new to ATM's or money

stuff of that nature

the good news is that I feel pretty confident in my ability to keep my head above water if things keep going my way, they won't forever, so I have to do some 'splainin


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## JoEhJoEh

so i can't reach him via pm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg

omg bonus day

bank error in your favor

collect 200 blowjobs


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> It always says "OOOOPs - we ran into a problem"



that's what she said but they lie

some conspiracy


----------



## JoEhJoEh

thanks shady, but I don't know what you mean and I find it ridicoulous.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> some conspiracy


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> thanks shady, but I don't know what you mean and I find it ridicoulous.



we all gonna become frequencies iirc


----------



## JoEhJoEh

OK, then NOT.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> we all gonna become frequencies iirc



Your mom is already a high frequency.  Of being a slut


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey guys. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> OK, then NOT.



you can't run

they already know ur deepest color

they already see colors

u can only hear'em

they're trapped in neptune's icy crust

but they will get out

like gypsies chasing virgins with spears


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Your mom is already a high frequency.  Of being a slut



*epilepsy pencil intensifies*


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Arsehole. I really wanted to get help especially from the Wizard. Who do you think you are? I did not speak to you!

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am your future you and I warned ya


----------



## JoEhJoEh

You are nothing. And now don't talk to me anymore, you're niveau is so incredibly low, I cannot follow it. 

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

you do you after all


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

SHADYISM LANGUAGE


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Ahahahahaha. Whats the number for psychological help in your country?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Go, take the banana and the apple, stick it in your arse and let me alone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


>


oh... oh m yg
god

what
the fuck

what the fuck is this


----------



## BK38

@Shady's Fox


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## JoEhJoEh

Shady want's to fuck me mentally. Just that you know. But I know how retarded he is, so fuck it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw my construction company's name is Mega Cocks LTD


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw my construction company's name is Mega Cocks LTD


Mine's the Omega Cocks.

"a very short-lived unstable meson with mass 1532 times the mass of an electron"             

umm..


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hey, mine, too!! We have to talk about  it.

@CaptainHeroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Shady's Fox said:


> you can't run
> 
> they already know ur deepest color
> 
> they already see colors
> 
> u can only hear'em
> 
> they're trapped in neptune's icy crust
> 
> but they will get out
> 
> like gypsies chasing virgins with spears


 
no no no no no, it's the other way around - I've seen it I'm sure

virgins chase gypsies with spears


----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


>


stop your too fast for me first its cocks and then its banana bread I'm a little slow and low in my measurements im below average help


----------



## JoEhJoEh

ageingpartyfiend said:


> no no no no no, it's the other way around - I've seen it I'm sure
> 
> virgins chase gypsies with spears



Have you had sex 2 times this day? no? then shut up you gypsie-fucker lol!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alex_1991 said:


> im below average


it's not about the size of the boat but the motion of the ocean


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

JoEhJoEh said:


> Have you had sex 2 times this day? no? then shut up you gypsie-fucker lol!


 
racist!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

ageingpartyfiend said:


> racist!


Highly welcome!


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

JoEhJoEh said:


> Highly welcome!



 Thanks! (I do have Roma ancestry by the way...)

Fucked any ex-clients today?

Wondering how that's sits with ethical practice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guys I'm in a lot of pain and distress from the pain

do I have four ongoing pain issues?  yes

this one is the worst right now, it's flaring up from, I can't tell what, and feels like I'm decaying and is making me feel rotten

i just had like the last 25mg of that extract stuff, was ok

need more thc *it should be here soon*


----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's not about the size of the boat but the motion of the ocean


Below average for a nephilim.

Wikipedia

In 1 Enoch, they were "great giants, whose *height* was three thousand ells". An Ell being 18 inches, this would make them 4500 feet (nearly a mile) *tall*.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> guys I'm in a lot of pain and distress from the pain
> 
> do I have four ongoing pain issues?  yes
> 
> this one is the worst right now, it's flaring up from, I can't tell what, and feels like I'm decaying and is making me feel rotten
> 
> i just had like the last 25mg of that extract stuff, was ok
> 
> need more thc *it should be here soon*


 
i need thc soon too, but at last will have some shatter and some budder tomorrow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> i need thc soon too, but at last will have some shatter and some budder tomorrow


if i go 1 whole day without it starts to get bad

why is life pain


----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


> guys I'm in a lot of pain and distress from the pain
> 
> do I have four ongoing pain issues?  yes
> 
> this one is the worst right now, it's flaring up from, I can't tell what, and feels like I'm decaying and is making me feel rotten
> 
> i just had like the last 25mg of that extract stuff, was ok
> 
> need more thc *it should be here soon*


Have you ever tried a cbd cream? I know someone who says he gets pretty good relief from it with back pain.


----------



## Joey

Can CBD Cure Chronic Pain?
					

Cannabidiol (CBD) oil, made from cannabis, is sometimes used for chronic pain. We’ll review the research on whether CBD oil is effective.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> if i go 1 whole day without it starts to get bad
> 
> why is life pain



 I dunno how you can dab in the mornings man - that would be my whole day zoned


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alex_1991 said:


> Have you ever tried a cbd cream? I know someone who says he gets pretty good relief from it with back pain.


I don't think it would work for gastrointestinal pain

great idea for inflammation conditions


----------



## w01fg4ng

Gingivitis and gum disease cause inflammation.  After brushing use this to *cure* this disease:

Soak 200mg CBD in coconut oil and place in microwave for 9 seconds to displace.  Mix and then swish like mouthwash for 20 seconds.  Swallow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm listening to biden (snore) talking about harris (nasty girl)






I need some fucking sleep, some drugs, something

and am just wasting away until I can get high


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OMG YAY THC SOON *panicks*

gotta get baked

stay high

forever

never gonna sober up

crack beers at night

wake up shake off the bad feels dab and roll


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

gettin' high with your hot bro friends in public a+


----------



## Shady's Fox

*








						Gagged blonde spoiled teen gets ass caned on the floor then gets shaved pussy fucked by master
					

Gagged blonde spoiled teen gets ass caned on the floor then gets shaved pussy fucked by master, free sex video




					www.xnxx.com
				



*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fucc yes

delivery guy wasn't unattractive either a+ would fucc nice deep voice


----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


> gettin' high with your hot bro friends in public a+


That would be ideal. Hot or not a good smoke buddy is amazing.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

JoEhJoEh said:


> Have you had sex 2 times this day? no? then shut up you gypsie-fucker lol!


Wouldn’t it be you “non-gypsie-fucker, then?


----------



## schizopath

Been binging on amphetamine. Definitely wont stay up a night. Just not worth it.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Wouldn’t it be you “non-gypsie-fucker, then?



Just fuck off. I'm not interested in any word you type but I think I have to tell you so that you get it.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Or you can just click ignore. 
But thanks for the time wasted response.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Thanks! (I do have Roma ancestry by the way...)
> 
> Fucked any ex-clients today?
> 
> Wondering how that's sits with ethical practice



In 15 years of practice I have never fucked any client. Job is Job and Private is Private. Believe it or not. I do not have to fuck my clients - I have enough possibilities just to call and half an hour later they are standing in front of my door.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## schizopath

Pull up in a Lamborghini just so you can see me
Swerve into a telephone pole, my skeleton broke
Pirellis smoke and burn
Put my ashes in a blunt and light the front
Your vision's blurred


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cool. Somebody is jealous.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Wouldn’t it be you “non-gypsie-fucker, then?



NOPE. There are people who have long-time-affaires.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

Boooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JoEhJoEh

like i said: jealous.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

You: GAME OVER!


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

Ahahahaha. Your'e ugly for sure, don't you?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Good night ugly Wolfgang! Bussi!


----------



## Joey




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

am torn between my heart and my brain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I remember when GANJCAT (pete on tramal) asked me to change my avatar because it exhibited people not social distancing

lul


----------



## w01fg4ng

PC rules for the TV fools


----------



## Joey

w01fg4ng said:


> PC rules for the TV fools


PC Master race. I'm a PC bitch for sure. Fuck TV!




Read this too!




Cant do that on a TV (well.... you need computer skills to work that out anyway)


----------



## Joey

Horrid

If they each had tablets this wouldnt be a problem! Except for their motor skills.









						Children struggle to hold pens because of excessive use of iPads, claim experts
					

Children are struggling to use and pencils because the excessive use of touchscreen phones and iPads is damaging their dexterity, specialists have claimed.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Xorkoth

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hey guys.
> How is everyone doing?



Pretty decent, just amused by the last couple of pages.  Trying to get tired.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Pretty decent, just amused by the last couple of pages.  Trying to get tired.


Yeah, I ate 900mg of pregabalin and have done bupre as usual. Chilling and smoking cigarettes. Getting some energy drinks so I can stay up for this day.


----------



## Xorkoth

Gonna have some pregabalin for taking the load off a few of the days of the impending kratom withdrawal when my buddy and I go detox for a month on Monday.  I'm excited as the last time I had it was back in 2008, I love pregabalin, my first time with it was as soon as I've ever felt on drugs pretty much, not the best, but as good as the other high points.  Shit works so well for opiate withdrawal.


----------



## w01fg4ng

JoEhJoEh said:


> Good night ugly Wolfgang! Bussi!


Goodnight Princess


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> Goodnight Princess


Got 'im wif da femininity disssssssth


Xorkoth said:


> Gonna have some pregabalin for taking the load off a few of the days of the impending kratom withdrawal when my buddy and I go detox for a month on Monday.  I'm excited as the last time I had it was back in 2008, I love pregabalin, my first time with it was as soon as I've ever felt on drugs pretty much, not the best, but as good as the other high points.  Shit works so well for opiate withdrawal.


Cold turkey or bust 

Better yet more ahhhcksy


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Got 'im wif da femininity disssssssth


She fell asleep on my hairy old man chest


----------



## DopeM

Yoinks!






Sleep is the cause of the death

Sleep is the cousin of death?


----------



## BK38

NAS is like half man half amazing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My best friend IRL we call BK.

True story - those are his innitials.


----------



## DopeM

Whatchu know bouts QB nucka?

Chemsford ain't shit on da bronx


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yo guys!
I'm on 900mg pregabalin, 4mg clonazapin and bupre. good comobos makig me pretty slow. Feeling good, need more benzos.


----------



## DopeM

Ndtitl iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

I took 5 mg more clonazapin. I also got snus from a friend of mine. How great is this?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh sorry, I didn't know what you meant. Had to google. I'm feeling like a rookie now. I usually don't embrace drug use, but I tell usually what I have done in my day and that's drugs.


----------



## DopeM

There's a whole thread for that in other drugs or somitt

Here lmutfsefy




__





						How High Are You? V. Dude Where's My Bar?
					

1 gaba this morn gotta keep a leash on dat shit, energy drink, the 3 tizanidine with kratom got a lil nod going, I'll prob have a coffee in a bit im addicted to that shit, prob gonna do some snow wensday er Thursday n beers, been saving it 4 a month hope it didn't degrade my room gets hot in the day




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> My best friend IRL we call BK.
> 
> True story - those are his innitials.



Mine too


----------



## BK38

Guys, I have some insane, wonderful, scary big news. I just had a call with my younger sister and guess who is going to be an uncle? I'm not supposed to tell anyone (my parents know) but I figured I can let BL know. I'm oscillating between shock, happiness and fear (my sister has some health issues). I can hardly believe it. My face doesn't know what shape to make, I'm freaking out. I can't believe it. She's 28, so it's not like she's some young kid, but she's my baby sister you know? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh shit man, that's exciting.   2 years ago my little brother and his wife had their first kid and I became an uncle.  He was 27, and my baby brother, I was 7 when he was born and I remember every minute of it, I helped raise him in the sense that I taught him everything I knew, how to walk, how to throw, how to be a kid, etc.  It's crazy because my nephew looks so much like he did at his age.  A couple of weeks ago they had their second kid, another boy.  It's awesome being an uncle and my nephew loves me and wants to hang out with me constantly when I'm there, though it sucks because I'm rarely there since I live across the country.

Congrats man.  ♥


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Oh shit man, that's exciting.   2 years ago my little brother and his wife had their first kid and I became an uncle.  He was 27, and my baby brother, I was 7 when he was born and I remember every minute of it, I helped raise him in the sense that I taught him everything I knew, how to walk, how to throw, how to be a kid, etc.  It's crazy because my nephew looks so much like he did at his age.  A couple of weeks ago they had their second kid, another boy.  It's awesome being an uncle and my nephew loves me and wants to hang out with me constantly when I'm there, though it sucks because I'm rarely there since I live across the country.
> 
> Congrats man.  ♥



My sister and I are only 2 years apart, so we were closer to being peers in a sense. I'm really getting all the feels right now. For one, I wasn't sure if our family line was going to continue (she had some fertility issues and this was unplanned) and I am no where near ready to have a kid of my own or even sure I'd want one with some of my addiction/mental health issues (don't even have a partner or steady work right now, so that would be a bad idea). I'm really excited though and feel like I need to get myself more together so I can support my sister for this. I really want to be the cool, but not irresponsible uncle.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> I really want to be the cool, but not irresponsible uncle.



Yeah me too man.


----------



## mal3volent

uncle gang represent


----------



## SS373dOH

Im finally going to be one early next year


----------



## schizopath

Yung Christ wrists sliced couple hoes on ice singing rip


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

SS373dOH said:


> Im finally going to be one early next year


 
fuckin hell they're posting young thesedays


----------



## schizopath

Päätin sit vittu valvoa. *NAAMAPALMU*


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

BK38 said:


> My sister and I are only 2 years apart, so we were closer to being peers in a sense. I'm really getting all the feels right now. For one, I wasn't sure if our family line was going to continue (she had some fertility issues and this was unplanned) and I am no where near ready to have a kid of my own or even sure I'd want one with some of my addiction/mental health issues (don't even have a partner or steady work right now, so that would be a bad idea). I'm really excited though and feel like I need to get myself more together so I can support my sister for this. I really want to be the cool, but not irresponsible uncle.



Nice. I'm in a similar situation family & sister wise as to what you posted. I'll be joining the Uncle Club this year myself as well. I'm happy for you & your family.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> My sister and I are only 2 years apart, so we were closer to being peers in a sense. I'm really getting all the feels right now. For one, I wasn't sure if our family line was going to continue (she had some fertility issues and this was unplanned) and I am no where near ready to have a kid of my own or even sure I'd want one with some of my addiction/mental health issues (don't even have a partner or steady work right now, so that would be a bad idea). I'm really excited though and feel like I need to get myself more together so I can support my sister for this. I really want to be the cool, but not irresponsible uncle.





Xorkoth said:


> Yeah me too man.





mal3volent said:


> uncle gang represent





SS373dOH said:


> Im finally going to be one early next year



Always make sure to return the child with more sugar in the tank than it did when it's parents left the creature in your care


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Always make sure to return the child with more sugar in the tank than it did when it's parents left the creature in your care


What's the appropriate age for taking them to the strip club, 7, 8?


----------



## Shady's Fox

DopeM said:


> Always make sure to return the child with more sugar in the tank than it did when it's parents left the creature in your care



Hololo but you pointed at him


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> What's the appropriate age for taking them to the strip club, 7, 8?


The Canadian ballet is a culturally provactive and foundation building event of people of all ages and suggested yearly visits starting at age 6 are suggested by the Director of Communications of Ontario and Vice Chancellor of Educational Travel of Canada


----------



## euphoricc

lmao yo FOR THE GUYS DO U USE TINDER>? LMAO im asking for a friend will he meet new women or naa>? what should i tell dude he been single going on 2 years ?


----------



## euphoricc

Mysterier said:


> Prolly a wasted gopher.


hahahaha  PHAT ASS WHITE BEIOOOTCH


----------



## Mysterier

euphoricc said:


> hahahaha  PHAT ASS WHITE BEIOOOTCH


----------



## euphoricc

bored here mate what t/f can i do smoke weed ok im on it ~!


----------



## SS373dOH

euphoricc said:


> lmao yo FOR THE GUYS DO U USE TINDER>? LMAO im asking for a friend will he meet new women or naa>? what should i tell dude he been single going on 2 years ?


I heard grinder works best, I'd highly suggest he use it.


----------



## BK38

Mysterier said:


>



Animorphs!!!


----------



## Shady's Fox

DopeM said:


> The Canadian ballet is a culturally provactive and foundation building event of people of all ages and suggested yearly visits starting at age 6 are suggested by the Director of Communications of Ontario and Vice Chancellor of Educational Travel of Canada



Where's the evidence?


----------



## DopeM

Canadians are statically more likely to have a higher quality of life due to the access to exceptional medicine and ballet.

It's fact based evidence now back to the gulag


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


gotta wash the COVID out of his crack first


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Guys, I have some insane, wonderful, scary big news. I just had a call with my younger sister and guess who is going to be an uncle? I'm not supposed to tell anyone (my parents know) but I figured I can let BL know. I'm oscillating between shock, happiness and fear (my sister has some health issues). I can hardly believe it. My face doesn't know what shape to make, I'm freaking out. I can't believe it. She's 28, so it's not like she's some young kid, but she's my baby sister you know? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


congrats man


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Xorkoth said:


> 2 years ago my little brother and his wife had their first kid and I became an uncle. He was 27, and my baby brother, I was 7 when he was born




Ohh ohhh math lesson time!!!  Ok so that makes you...
 /counts on fingers....
  63?


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


> Where's the evidence?


You'll find it somewhere near Lundy's lane iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

4 pain conditions and 0 pain killers for years now, yay






At least I got my dicc wet last night, that is something to feel good about.


----------



## SS373dOH

I seen that fight live


----------



## schizopath

Good night peoples. Time to end this binge, got some beautiful downer substances calming me down so its gonna be good. + half a liter of apple juice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I seen that fight live


why the kiss tho is that to intimidate him or did he get lost in the moment


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> why the kiss tho is that to intimidate him or did he get lost in the moment


He def got lost in the moment lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> He def got lost in the moment lol


oh fuck yea

I love that feel

animal instincts overtake you and some passionate wild shit happens...when I'm fucking my instinct isn't to punch back otherwise I probably would have, but also am not trying to kill the mood.  Can also enjoy when he loses it and throws a punch.  Yes I am that good of a lover.


----------



## Shady's Fox

DopeM said:


> Canadians are statically more likely to have a higher quality of life due to the access to exceptional medicine and ballet.
> 
> It's fact based evidence now back to the gulag


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Ohh ohhh math lesson time!!!  Ok so that makes you...
> /counts on fingers....
> 63?


9


----------



## 6am-64-14m

86
thats the magic number
anything else is just uncivilized


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Mysterier said:


>



You call this woman a white bitch with a fat ass??? Okay... Says a lot.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

You know what? I justed ordered a BIG CHEESEBURGER with DOUBLE CHEDDAR, fries and an EGG! And it will be a wonderful meal, doesn't matter how big my arse is!

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love it! But I don’t believe that’s Kosher!



It is. As they say. So it is not.


----------



## Xorkoth

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Ohh ohhh math lesson time!!!  Ok so that makes you...
> /counts on fingers....
> 63?



Flip the digits and you're one year away


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Xorkoth said:


> Flip the digits and you're one year away


That’s why I chose that number. So what... you had a birthday.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Why always BITCH? Why not just WOMAN? I hate that! Do you guys feel better using this word? As it seems yes. But it has for sure a reason......


----------



## Jabberwocky

You guys, it's your PIMP Mr. DMW
Driving up with a brand new BMW
I know my name is DeadManWalkin'
However, I'm still the great man talking.
Everyday, it's the game it's the life.
I wish on this earth i'll still have time. 
Death is chasing me
His intent is raping me
But i'll go to disco and keep on fucking dancing yeeh
This my little pretty freestyle
I don't know if i'll succeed of fail
But hey, that's how it goes - that's life - at least I have the most beatiful wife.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

33 minutes and I get my BIG CHEESEBURGER for my fat arse, I'm such a bitch!


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> Why always BITCH? Why not just WOMAN? I hate that! Do you guys feel better using this word? As it seems yes. But it has for sure a reason......


I avoid using word bitch unless I'm trying to provoce something. 
Cox called my woman a bitch and he has to apogolize for that. 
Maybe he was speaking just his ghetto white trash slang, but okay Cox - we can make peace.
But you apogolize first. 
This a very legendary moment for BL - DMW and Cox making peace.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Page 666 no wonder I just had the urge to come back


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I avoid using word bitch unless I'm trying to provoce something.
> Cox called my woman a bitch and he has to apogolize for that.
> Maybe he was speaking just his ghetto white trash slang, but okay Cox - we can make peace.
> But you apogolize first.
> This a very legendary moment for BL - DMW and Cox making peace.



Are you sure? This is page 666 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

28 minutes! I already feel my arse getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s a word of affection for someone with Tourette’s Syndrome!
> 
> Fuck u bitch!
> 
> Love,



That's not an excuse. You can yell BITCH at home but write something different.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

And you are not the only one - the others are NOT suffering Tourette's!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

13 minutes!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

But before I should have a bit of an aperitiv...

7 mg 3-Hydrophenazepam - yeah...


----------



## Jabberwocky

@Coxenormous get over here son! I have offer for you.


JoEhJoEh said:


> Are you sure? This is page 666
> 
> JJ


Well, If somebody calls my woman bitch or whore unless it's me during sex it's a crime which will be punished for harshly.
Lose your fingers with cigar cutter if you eve dare to try,


----------



## Mysterier

JoEhJoEh said:


> You call this woman a white bitch with a fat ass??? Okay... Says a lot.
> 
> JJ



I says nothing and you come to me with things unsaid before when I came to brush orange juice on this papaya.


----------



## Mysterier

Or Osgood-Schlatter, fucking knobby knees.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s a hate crime since 2010 to discriminate against people with Tourette’s in the US. This should be fun!


I'm not from US and you think the law protects you when you're in my basement tied to a chair covered in plastic? 
Okay Wiz, No beef between us. Can you do witzscraft for me? I mean really.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mysterier said:


> Or Osgood-Schlatter, fucking knobby knees.


You're the most random/shady/sketchy dude on BL. Well maybe second after me but anywayways -  You have been posting these random ass posts for 15 years?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I DO know a lot about Tourette's. I also do know there are a thousand different types. I have people with Tourette's once and a while in therapy. So of course I know about it and I talked about with everyone of them very long about their problems.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Mysterier said:


> I says nothing and you come to me with things unsaid before when I came to brush orange juice on this papaya.



Let me see your arse  -  then we talk.


----------



## Mysterier

DeadManWalkin' said:


> anywayways


----------



## JoEhJoEh

My BURGER is there!!!

Happy arse largening!!

JJ


----------



## Mysterier

JoEhJoEh said:


> Let me see your arse  -  then we talk.



Keep fighting the imaginary fight.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Mysterier said:


> Or Osgood-Schlatter, fucking knobby knees.



You had Morbus Schlatter? But in youth i guess?


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You got it! Whether through the general forum or PM, the wizard’s got you.
> 
> I’ll help


I need help for dropping my bupre dose and reaching my full potential. Not physical help for people or any mental support, but maybe you can do some witzscraft or prayer.
I'll pray tonight too for a better life, but I don't trust god - It's all on my own hands. I was dealt bad set of cards, but I have to play them well. 
I hate self-pity and I even feel ashamed to ask for help but I know you're rather happy to help since you're a great dude in your heart. 
We have helped each other Wizard, remember the lawyer thing I helped you with? 
Even if many people see me as this vandal here, I'm actually very educated and I have had a rough life which has stopped me for shining in my life.
I would like to share the story some day here, but now I just waked up from blackout benzos + lyrica combo. Going to sleep soon.


----------



## Mysterier

JoEhJoEh said:


> You had Morbus Schlatter? But in youth i guess?



Yes, up until a few years ago. I'm still in my early twenties.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mysterier said:


>


I'm high dude, give me a break. 
but hey - good posing anyways "Twist his dick"is something i'll always remember


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> You had Morbus Schlatter? But in youth i guess?


And you are still suffering?
JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

This burger is amazing. Do you guys also like an egg in it? It is so fucking heavy, great :D

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> SHOW US UR 20’S WANG.
> 
> NUDIE THREAD! OR RIGHT THE FUCK NOW!



SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Mysterier

JoEhJoEh said:


> And you are still suffering?
> JJ



No, my knees are pretty cool. Sometimes I do hold in my pee to make my bladder suffer, though. You know, a twisted mind. 



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> SHOW US UR 20’S WANG.
> 
> NUDIE THREAD! OR RIGHT THE FUCK NOW!



I was kidding! I'm at least 56.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Mysterier said:


> Yes, up until a few years ago. I'm still in my early twenties.



OH, okay, I thought you were in your fifties ore something!  What's the problem right now?


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> dic pic or gtfoh!



Fine.



Spoiler


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Did you have a surgery to get your Condylus medialis to the correct place?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Knee is one my favourites to treat. If you have questions feel free to PM me. @Mysterier

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Fuck, the burger was too big, I can't eat it completely...... I think I never get my big arse off the sofa. Fuck.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thank u! Hot hot hot!
> 
> ... Sleepy wizard now, have sweet dreams love ❤



You too!!!!

JJ


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


>



I always like it when girls do that.


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> I always like it when girls do that.


My partner calls it _whisper touching_.  She also has access to her left hand and could run her hands through his head hair and chest hair simultaneously.


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> My partner calls it _whisper touching_.  She also has access to her left hand and could run her hands through his head hair and chest hair simultaneously.



Haha, that's kind of cute. I think I'm going to call it whisper touching from now on or maybe fur strumming.


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> Haha, that's kind of cute. I think I'm going to call it whisper touching from now on or maybe fur strumming.


The advantage whisper touching has is it's versatility.  You can whisper touch on skin that doesn't have hair, for example.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

w01fg4ng said:


> My partner calls it _whisper touching_.  She also has access to her left hand and could run her hands through his head hair and chest hair simultaneously.



I'm getting jealous. Even if I have no chest hair.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hi, my name is


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> The advantage whisper touching has is it's versatility.  You can whisper touch on skin that doesn't have hair, for example.



Skin tracing? I dunno, that's a little serial killer-y. _Whisper touching_ it is.


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> Hi, my name is



Ketman?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just say Neigh to Ketamine


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just say Neigh to Ketamine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> The advantage whisper touching has is it's versatility.  You can whisper touch on skin that doesn't have hair, for example.



sometimes i touch his skin lightly while getting him aroused and he gets lots of goosebumps

i'm told i have to be more gentle in the bedroom though


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I also told that to somebody right on Friday last week.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good night everyone


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good night everyone



Sleep well 

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sleep well buddy

i'm about to pass out myself it is unbearable here


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoEhJoEh said:


> Sleep well
> 
> JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

4 paws?

deddi

*hip shake*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


>


more of this to liven up my day pls


----------



## Shady's Fox

listen

am reachin the see

am ok reachin the light

and am throwin angels at you

catch'em

phu


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> listen
> 
> am reachin the see
> 
> am ok reachin the light
> 
> and am throwin angels at you
> 
> catch'em
> 
> phu



Listen, am jumpin in my chair

Two toes grindin yeah?

Clamp the dark on the row boat

Swimmin see?

Moon beam glisten in the prostitutes eye

Sellin man on the beam

Mr. Anderson


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The shade is real.

Juke box under cast with bing bing power stoppers

Rad broken glass singing to my go'ers.

Gist of jaded warlocks in the cartoon requiem.

Washed away from toaster struddles?

Well, no jaded paychopath can force wrist watches into the atmosphere. 

Where is schizo? 

It's a wrap. It's a fucking wrap.


----------



## Shady's Fox

YE PPL

SHADYISM LANGUAGE

nice to see some trying here

although it's pretty hard at first you have to visit neptune's moon to sink


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smell

am reaching the ocean

am good enough to drive

puking out the side window

cops after me

fucc


----------



## Shady's Fox

dystopian cabinets

see far


let that snake crawl around your thoughts


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Shady's Fox said:


>



FU.

JJ


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Ketman?


Can it swing, from a web?
No it can't, it's on ket


----------



## jhjhsdi

Just woke up with savage toothache
I know it's bad but took 3 paracetamol. No other painkillers ffs
But had a drink
Back to bed
Fml this hurts like fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> dystopian cabinets
> 
> see far
> 
> 
> let that snake crawl around your thoughts


exotic development
comes forever
dead in the dark of night


----------



## Shady's Fox

tananananana

tananana sing

herae's the money

take it

feed ur sis

kids

IF NOT AM SENIDN MA NEPHEWS AFTER YAEH


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> The shade is real.
> 
> Juke box under cast with bing bing power stoppers
> 
> Rad broken glass singing to my go'ers.
> 
> Gist of jaded warlocks in the cartoon requiem.
> 
> Washed away from toaster struddles?
> 
> Well, no jaded paychopath can force wrist watches into the atmosphere.
> 
> Where is schizo?
> 
> It's a wrap. It's a fucking wrap.


My man Madness McShitOnDic' writing some real good stuff.
Very well written. You used words very smartly, even some words I didn't know know existed.
Well, English is not my mother tongue anyways.
Did you see my lines here?
I'll put it up for you. I can rhyme in Finnish real good, but this is my first try in English.
Legit first try, I have never even thought about it, but here we go.

Hey, what's up? - My name is Mr. DMW
Driving up to your house with a brand new BMW
I know my nickname is the DeadManWalkin'
However, I'm still the most great man talking.
Drugs and power - It's the game and that's my life.
I wish on this earth - I'll still have some time.
Death is coming, because he is chasing me
I keep on running, but his is intent is raping me
I'll tell the death that he can keep on waiting me
It's the natural order, it's not that the death is hating me
This DMW's pretty little freestyle
I don't know if I'm gonna succeed or fail
But hey, that's the way it goes - that's life
At least I still have my dope and the most beautiful wife. 

I edited it a bit, since I was super fucking high on 900mg pregabalin + 10mg clonazapin + some bupre when I wrote it originally, so now it sounds better -at least on my head.
How you like it?
I bought the pregabalin to start dropping bupre doses, I'm going for 1mg/day. I just did my morning shot. No more shots today, I'll take one 300mg prega to help me if I get withdrawals.
Well, If i may, I would like to ask you how you doing my man?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> sometimes i touch his skin lightly while getting him aroused and he gets lots of goosebumps
> 
> i'm told i have to be more gentle in the bedroom though


Is he hairy?  I get goosebumps easily and have a moderate amount of hair.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Okay, I ordered a flexfit cap from one site. I thought it was Finnish, because of the site is in Finnish - but no It's from Denmark. They promise it'll be here on 2-3 work days. I have been waiting now for 8 days.
I just went to a hat store and got this real cool brown flexfit cap. It fits me really well. 
The hat from Denmark - I will most likely just refund it. I have waited for too long, shit customer service - I don't deal with shit like that. 
I used bucket hats for like 8 months now it's time to return to caps. I love bucket caps too.
I got these energy drinks which are only 150ml they're imported to here from thailand. They contain 67mg/caffeine for 100ml so it's 100mg one bottle.
They wake up you real good and are really cheap here. 
I have been thinking about stopping eating so much sugar stuff. '
Now I said nope and we started just drinking sparkling water and if we want caffeine just drink one of those drinks from Thailand or maybe coffee, not those shitty 0,5L energy drinks. No more candy, well expect now since I bought her some chocolate because of her period.
She's one of the good ones who doesn't get mad or moody, the period don't even hurt her or anything she's just like her normal self. That's great to find woman like that. It's a gem.
Holy shit, long rant. Probably because of 300mg pregabalin and the energy drinks I took. Heheh :D
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jhjhsdi

@DeadManWalkin' you ever tried an energy drink called CRAZY WOLF
I had it when I was in Europe and that shit is mega strong like amphetamine strong lol made my heart beat so fast, and my vision go mega bright/hi Def, one day drank 2 in a row and honesty felt like my heart was gona pack up


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> My man Madness McShitOnDic' writing some real good stuff.
> Very well written. You used words very smartly, even some words I didn't know know existed.
> Well, English is not my mother tongue anyways.
> Did you see my lines here?
> I'll put it up for you. I can rhyme in Finnish real good, but this is my first try in English.
> Legit first try, I have never even thought about it, but here we go.
> 
> Hey, what's up? - My name is Mr. DMW
> Driving up to your house with a brand new BMW
> I know my nickname is the DeadManWalkin'
> However, I'm still the most great man talking.
> Drugs and power - It's the game and that's my life.
> I wish on this earth - I'll still have some time.
> Death is coming, because he is chasing me
> I keep on running, but his is intent is raping me
> I'll tell the death that he can keep on waiting me
> It's the natural order, it's not that the death is hating me
> This DMW's pretty little freestyle
> I don't know if I'm gonna succeed or fail
> But hey, that's the way it goes - that's life
> At least I still have my dope and the most beautiful wife.
> 
> I edited it a bit, since I was super fucking high on 900mg pregabalin + 10mg clonazapin + some bupre when I wrote it originally, so now it sounds better -at least on my head.
> How you like it?
> I bought the pregabalin to start dropping bupre doses, I'm going for 1mg/day. I just did my morning shot. No more shots today, I'll take one 300mg prega to help me if I get withdrawals.
> Well, If i may, I would like to ask you how you doing my man?



Lol, thanks, i was mocking shadys fox's incoherency but im glad you enjoyed it.

Im really good dude. I met an amazing woman a while ago that i started picking it up with, im getting clean from hard drugs, and got a fat wallet.

"Death is coming - cuz he is chasing me" is brilliant.


----------



## mal3volent

w01fg4ng said:


>



great show


----------



## w01fg4ng

Here's another angle of his chest hair


----------



## mal3volent

I'd like to see a mad men TPB crossover show


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh shit I got an email from the store and they already had refunded my money and given me big apologies.
Great service. It's the post firm which fucked everything up. 
Well, now got some more money!


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> @DeadManWalkin' you ever tried an energy drink called CRAZY WOLF
> I had it when I was in Europe and that shit is mega strong like amphetamine strong lol made my heart beat so fast, and my vision go mega bright/hi Def, one day drank 2 in a row and honesty felt like my heart was gona pack up


No, I haven't. They don't seem to have it here. I used to drink lots of energy drinks so I know the brands. 
I would love to try it. 
After 4 bottles of that Thailand stuff and 1x 0.5L energy drink called Red Devil, I was also very pumped up. Cleaning up my house and stuff. Couldn't focus on anything I was always in hurry to somewhere.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I like Bang, Reign, and rockstar ONLY because they carry 300mg caffeine. If im going for taste? Honestly - red bull.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> YE PPL
> 
> SHADYISM LANGUAGE
> 
> nice to see some trying here
> 
> although it's pretty hard at first you have to visit neptune's moon to sink


Many people have spoken about Shadys mom, but Shady came from inside her. 
I think just having little fun with her mum doesn't equate to Shady coming from inside her.
That's why Shady knows the language the best. It runs in the blood.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I like Bang, Reign, and rockstar ONLY because they carry 300mg caffeine. If im going for taste? Honestly - red bull.


I like the blueberry rockstar with pomegranade and Red Devil is really good brand too, don't know if it's in US.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Nah never seen a red devil.

We have redline though. It's pretty rare though.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good morning DMW! I just took 5.5 grams of phenibut and just starting to pheel it. It’s best to take on an empty stomach, I find. I gotta pick up my adderall script today. So that’s that.



Good boy.

I'm proud of me that even with my major depression I just showered and i will have a walk in a big park then. I hope I really do it because mostly I think FUCK IT and walk back to my apartment.Wanted to have a psychosomatic rehab - first free appointments in all Austria: FEBRUARY. Are they crazy???
So I called my Psychotherapist who knows me 12 years already and made appointments for the beginning of September even if I can't afford which I told him - but I'm lucky, because he does not need it now,  I can pay when I start working again.  Isn't that nice? Such a nice guy!

JJ


----------



## Joey

Trying to get pumped for my job interview at 1. Instead I got really stoned. Taking a breather now, stop smoking pot now to be just semi-fried later it is.

I'm gonna fucking nail it. Dead serious.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> Trying to get pumped for my job interview at 1. Instead I got really stoned. Taking a breather now, stop smoking pot now to be just semi-fried later it is.
> 
> I'm gonna fucking nail it. Dead serious.


Good to hear from you! 
I wish you best luck Alex, but I don't really believe in luck. It's skill and you got it.
 Last time we spoke you were so high you could barely speak. It's great to hear you are improving. 
How has your stopping of meth been going on? You have been off for like a month now, if i remember days right? 
Unless you have relapsed, but from what I've seen on your posts - it's unlikely.
I wish you great luck and good fate in your journey!
Play the cards you were given smartly and you can make even bad deck of 'em work really good. 
That's life.
Best regards - DMW


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DMW ignored the fact that i found a mate.

Jelous, homo?


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> DMW ignored the fact that i found a mate.
> 
> Jelous, homo?


I think we have spoken about your mate on our PM's - but if it's another mate Contragz my man! It's great to find somebody to have little fun with. 
Keep your flag high and enjoy the fun times that are in every relationship in the beginning, I would call it the "Starting rush" which lasts for like a month or two when you get to know each other and everything is cool, but later the normal life kicks in and there you really see is your mate good or not.


----------



## BK38

Bleugh. Feel like crap today, but a long t break from Gabas is necessary. I just wish my pot was ready to harvest.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My buddy Blazo just hooked me up with a half ounce of dat chronicccc.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Bleugh. Feel like crap today, but a long t break from Gabas is necessary. I just wish my pot was ready to harvest.


Sup BK? 
Myself I'm dropping my bupre dose to 1mg a day and eat gabas to help with withdrawals coming for that. I have eaten 450mg today, yesterday I ate 900mg and I was super fucking high I was nodding all over when I was buying a cap, nodding in trains etc. Then I got home and friend came over, gave me 10mg clonazapin and that was fucking huge, then did 1mg bupre IV and damn, ended up falling asleep to a chair with a cigarette in my mouth. I was so fucking zombie, but yeah. Pregas are good for boosting drugs. 
From now on, I will only eat 300mg a day. The only reason I ate 450 today was that I bought 14x, we ate 6x in total with my woman so we had 8x, I gave friend 1x so we had 1 leftover.


----------



## Joey

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good to hear from you!
> I wish you best luck Alex, but I don't really believe in luck. It's skill and you got it.
> Last time we spoke you were so high you could barely speak. It's great to hear you are improving.
> How has your stopping of meth been going on? You have been off for like a month now, if i remember days right?
> Unless you have relapsed, but from what I've seen on your posts - it's unlikely.
> I wish you great luck and good fate in your journey!
> Play the cards you were given smartly and you can make even bad deck of 'em work really good.
> That's life.
> Best regards - DMW


I was mashed on dxm and probably alcohol. I remember that, i had a hard time talking and forgot about you a few times even.

Im still off meth. 3 weeks, a bit more. I havent been counting the days. Alcohol as well im 2 weeks sober.

Thanks for the kind words. Weve ought to discord again someday. Interview is in half hour. I had a nap so Im good to go. 

Im gonna be a shoe in here. I have a college certificate and 4 years experience in machining, plus more factory experience and theyre desperate for people all positions so Im not worried at all. Ill answer their questions and Ill be on here saying I got the job in an hour I bet.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sup BK?
> Myself I'm dropping my bupre dose to 1mg a day and eat gabas to help with withdrawals coming for that. I have eaten 450mg today, yesterday I ate 900mg and I was super fucking high I was nodding all over when I was buying a cap, nodding in trains etc. Then I got home and friend came over, gave me 10mg clonazapin and that was fucking huge, then did 1mg bupre IV and damn, ended up falling asleep to a chair with a cigarette in my mouth. I was so fucking zombie, but yeah. Pregas are good for boosting drugs.
> From now on, I will only eat 300mg a day. The only reason I ate 450 today was that I bought 14x, we ate 6x in total with my woman so we had 8x, I gave friend 1x so we had 1 leftover.



Hey DMW. Yeah, you've got a bigger habit than me at the moment. I haven't done any hard drugs lately, but I had just been using Phenibut at a common dose, every few days generally for months. So I'm bound to feel a bit shit after totally stopping. Not getting the same bang from the drugs though, so it's time for a break. I'm mostly just irritable, lethargic and having some insomnia/sleep disruption. I'm just being a bitch. It's nothing compared to when I've gone through actual benzo, alcohol or heroin WDs. Also, I'm not drinking or anything, so I'm dead sober and annoyed with myself for not working harder toward my goals. I'm just having a whine really. Good luck with your taper. Are you trying to get off the Bupe completely?


----------



## Shady's Fox

So get ur egg crash by my hellz wind staff


----------



## Joey

Okay signing into the app for interview now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Hey DMW. Yeah, you've got a bigger habit than me at the moment. I haven't done any hard drugs lately, but I had just been using Phenibut at a common dose, every few days generally for months. So I'm bound to feel a bit shit after totally stopping. Not getting the same bang from the drugs though, so it's time for a break. I'm mostly just irritable, lethargic and having some insomnia/sleep disruption. I'm just being a bitch. It's nothing compared to when I've gone through actual benzo, alcohol or heroin WDs. Also, I'm not drinking or anything, so I'm dead sober and annoyed with myself for not working harder toward my goals. I'm just having a whine really. Good luck with your taper. Are you trying to get off the Bupe completely?


I am. I have to quit,, because I can be so much more. I should be so much more.
I'm a smart and young guy full of potential. I can be anything I want.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I am. I have to quit,, because I can be so much more. I should be so much more.
> I'm a smart and young guy full of potential. I can be anything I want.



Right on. That's a winning attitude. I'm also trying to get my shit together more and fulfill my potential. I think finding out yesterday that I'm going to be an uncle is the kick in the ass I needed to work a lot harder. I want to be able to support my sister a lot more by traveling to the UK, treating her to some nice meals etc and getting stuff for the baby when it arrives. I'm also sick of being so broke all the time or working on a shoestring budget, it's not good for my self-esteem to have been more or less out of work for so long. Also, it's definitely time to gtfo of France. I'm hoping I can score some work back in Amsterdam or maybe I'll make a move to Berlin, a lot of it is dependent on work and the Covid situation.

Anyhow, you can do it and so can I.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> My buddy Blazo just hooked me up with a half ounce of dat chronicccc.



Jelly to the max.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I posted a pick in "what are you smoking" in CD.

It's pretty terpy if i don't say so myself.

Blazo is the man he's like bro if you ever need weed and you're broke come to me.

Thats now 5 people/businesses i have credit with.

No cards.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I posted a pick in "what are you smoking" in CD.
> 
> It's pretty terpy if i don't say so myself.
> 
> Blazo is the man he's like bro if you ever need weed and you're broke come to me.
> 
> Thats now 5 people/businesses i have credit with.
> 
> No cards.



Yeah, looks like nice stuff. Man, how I miss Amsterdam at times like these. I'd be perfectly happy with some mid-shelf stuff for like 6 euro a gram rn. Meh. I think my plants are still a month out. The Critical looks like it's fattening up nicely, probably like 5% bigger day on day. Then harvest and curing is going to take another 3 weeks or so... Might have to resort to my French teenager plug, but it's way too expensive, even if the quality's decent, the quantity is crap.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm excited for your plants.

I tried growing indoors and the shits got burnt by my light. I topped them and they grew too fast.

When you smoke, how many times a day do you do it if money were not an issue?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'm excited for your plants.
> 
> I tried growing indoors and the shits got burnt by my light. I topped them and they grew too fast.
> 
> When you smoke, how many times a day do you do it if money were not an issue?



Depends on the quality and if I have shit to do. I try to avoid getting high before/during work. In Amsterdam I was probably getting through a gram of top-shelf bud a day and then maybe 2 grams a day on weekends. So probably around 7-10g a week of primo shit. My tolerance has been low and I've stretched a gram of decent hash to last 3 days here atm, but I could easily kill that in 1-2 days.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I posted a pick in "what are you smoking" in CD.


I'll look that up real soon my man.


BK38 said:


> Right on. That's a winning attitude. I'm also trying to get my shit together more and fulfill my potential. I think finding out yesterday that I'm going to be an uncle is the kick in the ass I needed to work a lot harder. I want to be able to support my sister a lot more by traveling to the UK, treating her to some nice meals etc and getting stuff for the baby when it arrives. I'm also sick of being so broke all the time or working on a shoestring budget, it's not good for my self-esteem to have been more or less out of work for so long. Also, it's definitely time to gtfo of France. I'm hoping I can score some work back in Amsterdam or maybe I'll make a move to Berlin, a lot of it is dependent on work and the Covid situation.
> 
> Anyhow, you can do it and so can I.


I have read your posts and sometimes they seem real hopeless.
I can give you some philosophy which has given me hope.
Life is suffering, understand it. World is a bad place and gummy bears aren't distributed equally.
However you have the power in you to change that. 
Have you ever been in a situation like where you have to fight or for example have to save your friend from drowning?
It's scary, but after it you feel so good. You realize you are tougher than you thought, much tougher. 
I once owed lots of money. I had been in hospital for months, not being able to call the guy. Then Iwas an idiot and didn't call him for months.
Well, then I decided that because of I'm going to walk up to the guy some day so I have to do it. 
I called him and I thought I will lose my fingers or something.
I told him my adress. 
Well, he came over and he hugged me. He said he respects me for calling him. He said let's forgot the past and you don't have to pay.
You're a man, because you don't run. I explained him I had been in hospital for 3 months and almost died and he understood.
In the end we ended up making a deal I pay half of it in parts. Now we're real good friends.
After the situation I felt so good. 
You have to find purpose in your life and be virtuous. After a situation where you decide to go with your morals instead of going with someone else's dumb idea you feel great. That's a virtue.
Happiness is not something you're entitled to. It's a gift from god, blessed by his warm hand for the few and strong. 
You're stronger than you think, but the world is much worse than you think.
The thing is - You are the thing, which can affect that.
Don't compare yourself to others, compare yourself to yourself of yesterday and ask - "Who's better?" 
Don't try to fix the world, fix the problems you can affect. Start by cleaning your house for an example. Then you can advance from that. 
If you can't keep your house in order, You can't keep a town in order. If you can't keep a town in order, how could you keep a city in order? If you can't keep a city in order, how could you keep the country in order?
Find yourself a purpose and follow that. Purpose gives you meaning and happiness is byproduct of that. It's not something you're just given. You have to get it.
Your problems are mostly your fault, but you still can fix them.
I could go on and on, but I hope this gives you something.
Best regards - DMW


----------



## MemphisX3

RedRum
RedRum
RedRum

A .44 bullet shell took my homies life
Triggers pulled by some young fools in that white
He used to fuck with them boys on the weed tip
They found my homie dead face down in a ditch
I saw that shit on the news just the other day
Ain't for singing no blues 
I'm gonna make em pay
I know them bitches they be hanging at the shake hunt
I catch em slippin coming out and commence to pump
Leave em dead in the fuckin scene
Balling out and make the get away clean
Make a block then I switch to the other ride
Still in shock cuz I just did a homicide
I executed me some punks that deserved it
They had a warrant for their death so I served it
I gave them tricks a little dose of their medicine
I bet those bitches never try that shit again

Most of yall want to see some blood spilling anyway
Bodies fall. Fools dying you everyday
Laid to rest. Must have been your time to clock out
Had a vest. But you should have had your fucking glock out


----------



## Joey

Went well. Just need to provide references, so Im getting that all together now. Looks like it will start the week after the next aug 23 so long as I check out okay. I will, im calling everyone personally to say hi and make sure it all checks out.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'll look that up real soon my man.
> 
> I have read your posts and sometimes they seem real hopeless.
> I can give you some philosophy which has given me hope.
> Life is suffering, understand it. World is a bad place and gummy bears aren't distributed equally.
> However you have the power in you to change that.
> Have you ever been in a situation like where you have to fight or for example have to save your friend from drowning?
> It's scary, but after it you feel so good. You realize you are tougher than you thought, much tougher.
> I once owed lots of money. I had been in hospital for months, not being able to call the guy. Then Iwas an idiot and didn't call him for months.
> Well, then I decided that because of I'm going to walk up to the guy some day so I have to do it.
> I called him and I thought I will lose my fingers or something.
> I told him my adress.
> Well, he came over and he hugged me. He said he respects me for calling him. He said let's forgot the past and you don't have to pay.
> You're a man, because you don't run. I explained him I had been in hospital for 3 months and almost died and he understood.
> In the end we ended up making a deal I pay half of it in parts. Now we're real good friends.
> After the situation I felt so good.
> You have to find purpose in your life and be virtuous. After a situation where you decide to go with your morals instead of going with someone else's dumb idea you feel great. That's a virtue.
> Happiness is not something you're entitled to. It's a gift from god, blessed by his warm hand for the few and strong.
> You're stronger than you think, but the world is much worse than you think.
> The thing is - You are the thing, which can affect that.
> Don't compare yourself to others, compare yourself to yourself of yesterday and ask - "Who's better?"
> Don't try to fix the world, fix the problems you can affect. Start by cleaning your house for an example. Then you can advance from that.
> If you can't keep your house in order, You can't keep a town in order. If you can't keep a town in order, how could you keep a city in order? If you can't keep a city in order, how could you keep the country in order?
> Find yourself a purpose and follow that. Purpose gives you meaning and happiness is byproduct of that. It's not something you're just given. You have to get it.
> Your problems are mostly your fault, but you still can fix them.
> I could go on and on, but I hope this gives you something.
> Best regards - DMW



Thanks for the thought out answer. I don't think I'd describe myself as hopeless, but yeah, I do have some depressive tendencies for sure. I am working on setting up my own writing business at the moment too, but I really need to grab this path by the balls harder, in fact I need to give these metaphorical balls a proper squeeze. You make your own happiness and I know there are times where you can even choose to be happy or miserable. Anyhow, getting off the phenibut for a bit and buckling down is what I'm doing. After my sleep gets back to normal, I'm going to be exercising regularly again. All these things add up and ime, my motivation and strength will build too.


----------



## MemphisX3

Alex_1991 said:


> Went well. Just need to provide references, so Im getting that all together now. Looks like it will start the week after the next aug 23 so long as I check out okay. I will, im calling everyone personally to say hi and make sure it all checks out.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MemphisX3 said:


>


----------



## MemphisX3

They are sending fed agents to Memphis weekend. I'm about to go up into the east TN mountains and wait it out. Yall wish me luck


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


>


What it do kid.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## MemphisX3

Ay guys, in case you guys ever get into an arguement of who the best memphis rapper ever was...herr is evidence that it was indeed k-roc (RIP). If you knew your shit you would know paul and juicy j have sampled this man dozens of times on tracks and never paid him.

He could have lived nice of royalties. Instead he died broke.  Grimey.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Grimey.
Grimey.
Grimey.
Grimey.
Grimey.
Grimey.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just did some real good training got real pumped up did stomach train and then chest and arms. 
I got everything I need in home. It's good to keep yourself in shape even if you're addict.
Fuck training makes you feel good, man. It also keeps you in shape and you don't want to be 60kg little bitch.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I see PrincessDiz just came online.

Is that why you posted, DMW??


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I just did some real good training got real pumped up did stomach train and then chest and arms.
> I got everything I need in home. It's good to keep yourself in shape even if you're addict.
> Fuck training makes you feel good, man. It also keeps you in shape and you don't want to be 60kg little bitch.



My tone and shape and stuff are good, but I am not a big guy at all, nor do I want to be some massive dude. Right now I am light as hell though, probably just over 60kg at 178cm, so I could definitely stand to gain 10kg. I've never weighed more than 67kg and I looked good, but I think my target is 70kg. It's achievable. I actually find the eating harder than the exercise. I want to exercise not just for vanity's sake, but for those sweet sweet endorphins.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have massive nostrils.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I see PrincessDiz just came online.
> 
> Is that why you posted, DMW??



lol. Instigator!


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> My tone and shape and stuff are good, but I am not a big guy at all, nor do I want to be some massive dude. Right now I am light as hell though, probably just over 60kg at 178cm, so I could definitely stand to gain 10kg. I've never weighed more than 67kg and I looked good, but I think my target is 70kg. It's achievable. I actually find the eating harder than the exercise. I want to exercise not just for vanity's sake, but for those sweet sweet endorphins.


Can you tell your gender and how long you are? 
Yeah, endorphins even tho bupre blocks some of em for me but the noradrenalin after the workout is godlike.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ignored = confirmed.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Can you tell your gender and how long you are?
> Yeah, endorphins even tho bupre blocks some of em for me but the noradrenalin after the workout is godlike.



I'm 178cm tall, 62kg and male.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I see PrincessDiz just came online.
> 
> Is that why you posted, DMW??


You seeing her come online is more weird than me posting here all day dude. You were probably sitting there dick in your hand waiting for her to come online and when you saw it you just came after one stroke
But to answer your question... yes, she is my secret love.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL/


----------



## BK38

Later fools, I'ma make some dope ass spaghetti bolognese and try and gain some muthafuckin weight.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Later fools, I'ma make some dope ass spaghetti bolognese and try and gain some muthafuckin weight.


Yeah, I'm making now some sausages + bacon + eggs. Later some minced meat and some shit I don't know what's it called in english.
Getting some benzos soon. 
This is a song from my benzo eating full blown blackout days.
GREAT SONG WITH GREAT FUCKING LYRICS!
"Ain't no shame in my game, in fact i'm mentally deranged. Oxycontin in my system man I'm feeling kind of strange." 
"I'm a pill poppa, so Imma keep popping 'em, gimme 20 xanax and i'll start dropping 'em"


----------



## MemphisX3

So what do you guys weigh in american?

I have always been a big guy and played sports thru high school and it's super difficult for me to get below 200lbs.

My lowest this year was 195lbs and I had to starve myself and went to ridiculous reps. I was a monster though. 

When lockdown hit I decided to bulk (bad idea) and I got back up to 225lbs but my chest/biceps/forearms were huge because I was taking in 180 grams of protein every other day.  

I'm probably back down to 210lbs right now but I'm eating like shit. 

62kgs = what like 130lbs?

If I ever get back down to 130lbs someone needs to have an intervention because I would be shot the fuck off on something


----------



## Hylight

and there's a drug shortage. ya wonder why.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> My tone and shape and stuff are good, but I am not a big guy at all, nor do I want to be some massive dude. Right now I am light as hell though, probably just over 60kg at 178cm, so I could definitely stand to gain 10kg. I've never weighed more than 67kg and I looked good, but I think my target is 70kg. It's achievable. I actually find the eating harder than the exercise. I want to exercise not just for vanity's sake, but for those sweet sweet endorphins.


Eating is the key. Macros calories/protein/carbs

What you eat/how many times a day all depends on what you are training for...strength/physique/endurance


Eating is always the hard part for me. My body and brain have been hooked on exercise for over a year. They have not yet been able to use that disciple with eatinf


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, I'm making now some sausages + bacon + eggs. Later some minced meat and some shit I don't know what's it called in english.
> Getting some benzos soon.
> This is a song from my benzo eating full blown blackout days.
> GREAT SONG WITH GREAT FUCKING LYRICS!
> "Ain't no shame in my game, in fact i'm mentally deranged. Oxycontin in my system man I'm feeling kind of strange."
> "I'm a pill poppa, so Imma keep popping 'em, gimme 20 xanax and i'll start dropping 'em"


You from memphis?


----------



## MemphisX3

Also I did not know this until this year but unused/unspent protein turns to fat


----------



## Shady's Fox

@MemphisX3 

yo leave home

go wit god

spare urself before it's too late

headache


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> You from memphis?


I'm from Finland haha, I just like Memphis rap there's real hardcore shit over there. 
If you're interested and have heard everything from Memphis, we have some Memphis inspired rap here in Finland too.




Check it out if you're interested. The name of song is translated "Cigarettes&Crimes" 
There's some real good albums of Memphis inspired rap in Finnish I listen to regularly, they just go so smoothly. 
We can PM if you want and share some songs.
"Herkko tries to hit Tahiti just like any Youngster - He went to violin classes just like any gangster.
What it ended up in was bullet holes in roof and the teacher had a heart attack, survived alive only thanks to Herkko being drunk and his drunk way to aim."


----------



## Shady's Fox

Let's make some noise lucifer damn


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Also I did not know this until this year but unused/unspent protein turns to fat


Yeah, It does - but how I train / eat is that I just eat as much as possible I don't care about the fat I just want muscle, It's called bulking. I'm very happy with my body.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


>


Fuck you Shady I thought It was one of your good technos. You betrayed me you degenerate paramecium!


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm from Finland haha, I just like Memphis rap there's real hardcore shit over there.
> If you're interested and have heard everything from Memphis, we have some Memphis inspired rap here in Finland too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out if you're interested. The name of song is translated "Cigarettes&Crimes"
> There's some real good albums of Memphis inspired rap in Finnish I listen to regularly, they just go so smoothly.
> We can PM if you want and share some songs.
> "Herkko tries to hit Tahiti just like any Youngster - He went to violin classes just like any gangster.
> What it ended up in was bullet holes in roof and the teacher had a heart attack, survived alive only thanks to Herkko being drunk and his drunk way to aim."


Wow, memphis inspired finland rap. That's crazy


That video is not available to me.


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, It does - but how I train / eat is that I just eat as much as possible I don't care about the fat I just want muscle, It's called bulking. I'm very happy with my body.


Yea I'm familiar with bulking


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> @MemphisX3
> 
> yo leave home
> 
> go wit god
> 
> spare urself before it's too late
> 
> headache


Yea that makes a lot of sense. Appreciate that.


----------



## MsDiz

@Shady's Fox is my secret love


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> Wow, memphis inspired finland rap. That's crazy
> 
> 
> That video is not available to me.


I'm more of a Nashville rap kinda guy.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Today Indian food. Great. I did not eat today.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Aaaah great, the air is getting less humid and is cooler... Pheeeeew..... Everyting's so different these days even if you don't believe. 

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> @Shady's Fox is my secret love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Is he hairy?  I get goosebumps easily and have a moderate amount of hair.


He's fairly smooth but that doesn't matter I know how to touch him just right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> After my sleep gets back to normal, I'm going to be exercising regularly again.


Actually you should exercise to help get your sleep back to normal.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Actually you should exercise to help get your sleep back to normal.



Thx, you're right. I'm doing really light exercise for now as my energy seems to be for shit, but I want to get into a more intense routine.


----------



## Shady's Fox

*eye roll*

*exhale*

omaga

ha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Thx, you're right. I'm doing really light exercise for now as my energy seems to be for shit, but I want to get into a more intense routine.


my body is fucking terrible right now so I'm not one to talk

but I have an excuse for not going out

and frankly it's a good thing I would just keep injuring myself


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Thx, you're right. I'm doing really light exercise for now as my energy seems to be for shit, but I want to get into a more intense routine.



Aside jogging/yoga -- you can stimulate yourself. Brain orgasm.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> *eye roll*
> 
> *exhale*
> 
> omaga
> 
> ha



You ever go to the park and suck a bunch of old man priest penis while getting all crazy on a mixture of Alpha-PVP, Krokodil and dodgy former Soviet state Poppers Shady? That seems like your kinda thing.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I mean back in the days they were all vegetable merchants, you can't expect the wall to eat himself.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Aside jogging/yoga -- you can stimulate yourself. Brain orgasm.



I don't like jogging, swimming's cool though and yoga's not too bad, though I have pretty bad flexibility tbh. You'll have to teach me that "Brain Orgasm" trick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Brain orgasm.


A+


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I don't like jogging, swimming's cool though and yoga's not too bad, though I have pretty bad flexibility tbh. You'll have to teach me that "Brain Orgasm" trick.


lol let me stretch U out bb


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> I mean back in the days they were all vegetable merchants, you can't expect the wall to eat himself.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> I don't like jogging, swimming's cool though and yoga's not too bad, though I have pretty bad flexibility tbh. You'll have to teach me that "Brain Orgasm" trick.



practice shadyism language

it's the healthiest way to achieve afterlife and peace in this current whatever, you know


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol let me stretch U out bb



Not looking to stretch what I think you're looking to stretch lol


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> practice shadyism language
> 
> it's the healthiest way to achieve afterlife and peace in this current whatever, you know



Arrow in the air

Headcase around, ya know?

Pretzel in CH butt, but it's his trip

He washes

but there's no water

Am floatin


I think I speak the 2nd best Shadyism after you for sure.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Nah, is not word salad. It's words extracted beyond words, I learnt it because I come from ghetto, most of my life spent on streets you know with that fucker -- here this that and third. It takes a while.


----------



## Shady's Fox

E.G

''SHORE OF LIFE''


----------



## Shady's Fox

and shit now aye

am gettin devils climbin on my hair threads

am eatin omelette and steak

brb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Not looking to stretch what I think you're looking to stretch lol


_ i just wanna hear you moan, where do you want my hands_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Arrow in the air
> 
> Headcase around, ya know?
> 
> Pretzel in CH butt, but it's his trip
> 
> He washes
> 
> but there's no water
> 
> Am floatin


I think this is even better than Shady


----------



## Joey

I got an iphone in the mail. Now I can be cool just like everyone else!

(I wrote a song when I was 16, went mommy buy me an ipod right now before I kill myself. Now it's iphone)


__
		https://soundcloud.com/alexskarnikat%2Fiphone-song

Just gave up my real last name. Oh well. I've got nothing to hide.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> _ i just wanna hear you moan, where do you want my hands_



firmly in your pockets? haha. Or, you can bone your Latin twink on the floor and show off, while I smoke a joint on the couch and we occasionally make really awkward eye contact. Just don't ask me to join in.


----------



## BK38

You hear that @Shady's Fox ? I am now the real slim Shady. The master has become the student.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My brothers and I use to play a game ‘You’re free/You’re not’ when we were kids here. I didn’t know what that meant back then.



I know this is terrible, but fuck, that was pretty funny, I couldn't help but laugh. Def going to hell.


----------



## Shady's Fox

the eye fills with so much red

you tear up

you basically tattooed the night in your myopia


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> firmly in your pockets? haha. Or, you can bone your Latin twink on the floor and show off, while I smoke a joint on the couch and we occasionally make really awkward eye contact. Just don't ask me to join in.


oh if you don't ask questions during, I'd be personally offended


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> So should we ask questions or don’t?


_ask away_

you can wait until after the fireworks or before, whatever, it's all good


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh if you don't ask questions during, I'd be personally offended



I'd probably ask questions like "Should I go?" "Not judging, but isn't that a little rough?" or "Oh my god, the horror! How do you split a man in half like that?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'd probably ask questions like "Should I go?" "Not judging, but isn't that a little rough?" or "Oh my god, the horror! How do you split a man in half like that?"


q1:  STAY.  STAY AND WATCH.  
q2:  YES, YES IT IS.  
q3:  SLOWLY AT FIRST, THEN BRUTALLY.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> q1:  STAY.  STAY AND WATCH.
> q2:  YES, YES IT IS.
> q3:  SLOWLY AT FIRST, THEN BRUTALLY.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> the eye fills with so much red


----------



## jhjhsdi

I am
Drunk 
Missed loads of pages but
Oh
Well


----------



## BK38

To eat more Spaghetti Bolognese or not to eat more Spaghetti Bolognese? That is the question. I've already brushed my teeth and it's 1:45am, but I am also totally sober and it's Friday and I need to gain some weight anyways.... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Xorkoth

I miss @leet.  For some reason his name won't even come up when I try to tag him. 

At least HMP Bluelight Towers is in the Best of Bluelight forever.


----------



## Xorkoth

Spaghetti in your vein, aye

Twelve barometers scour the eye

You gotta take it, you know?

Yellow December in the snow


----------



## BK38

Oh pastas

Noodles of life

Carb of my eye

How your saucy goodness

Enriches my soul

Filling the voids of sadness within me

In times of happiness and grief

You comfort me

You can be fancy or you can be simple,

You can take time and dress up in tortellini or ravioli

Or you can bend over like the cheap instant noodle slut I know and love

Oh! shower me in your pasta bounty

Oh lord



K, I'm gonna eat more Bolognese


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bl is like watching a train wreck, no? just cannot look away.................


----------



## jhjhsdi

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should go back and quote something posted 3-4 weeks ago.
> See like that!



I'm only like a day behind
Bit it has been like 500000OoOozOoo00o pGes


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hi my name is..........

Angry react to enter the raffle


----------



## Xorkoth

jhjhsdi said:


> Hi my name is..........



chicka chicka it's Shady


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was so horny tonight.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mal3volent

@Captain.Heroin 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294413338198368256


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> I was so horny tonight.



we need the deets bro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Rawwwrrrr.



I'm a fucking animal. Ugh.

I keep an electric fence around my ostrich so i can do what i want with it.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> chicka chicka it's Shady


Hi my name is NOT to FAKT it


madness00 said:


> Rawwwrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fucking animal. Ugh.
> 
> I keep an electric fence around my ostrich so i can do what i want with it.


You want to FAKT ostrich? Mmmmm


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah dude. Not when it's head is in the sand - i like a challenge.


----------



## Xorkoth

Raw bird that ostrich, dood


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> He's fairly smooth but that doesn't matter I know how to touch him just right


I can whisper touch with my penis.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonn


w01fg4ng said:


> I can whisper touch with my penis.


gonna try to get my dick wet tonight, but who knows

a little me time never hurt


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonn
> 
> gonna try to get my dick wet tonight, but who knows
> 
> a little me time never hurt


It helps to not have a boner when whisper touching with your penis (maximizes goosebump production).  It's a challenge really.  It's like a game you can play with yourself while you play with your partner.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> It helps to not have a boner when whisper touching with your penis (maximizes goosebump production).  It's a challenge really.  It's like a game you can play with yourself while you play with your partner.


why are relationships so hard


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> why are relationships so hard


It's not always about sex, sometimes a flacid penis is the best therapy.


----------



## Xorkoth

w01fg4ng said:


> It's not always about sex, sometimes a flacid penis is the best therapy.



So true.  Relationships are about a lot more than sex.  The one I'm in is so... good.  It's pure and sweet.  She's really sad I'm going to be gone a month in detox and is afraid of being alone.  But we talked and she's really understanding.  I can always count on her to be there for me.  We've been having sex a lot recent;y but for a couple of months it just wasn't happening.  But my favorite is what we always do, just touching each other, snuggling, holding hands, or I like to hold her foot with my hand while we're sitting on the couch and play with her toes.  We spend a ;lot of time not talking and just being near each other.  It's really beautiful I think.  I'm gonna miss her this month.

Been together 6 years.  Crazy how time passes so fast.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> It's not always about sex, sometimes a flacid penis is the best therapy.


the love is what hurts

how are you doing tonight wolf


----------



## Shady's Fox

HALF LIFE SFX


----------



## w01fg4ng

Xorkoth said:


> So true.  Relationships are about a lot more than sex.  The one I'm in is so... good.  It's pure and sweet.  She's really sad I'm going to be gone a month in detox and is afraid of being alone.  But we talked and she's really understanding.  I can always count on her to be there for me.  We've been having sex a lot recent;y but for a couple of months it just wasn't happening.  But my favorite is what we always do, just touching each other, snuggling, holding hands, or I like to hold her foot with my hand while we're sitting on the couch and play with her toes.  We spend a ;lot of time not talking and just being near each other.  It's really beautiful I think.  I'm gonna miss her this month.
> 
> Been together 6 years.  Crazy how time passes so fast.


Nice.  Sometimes sex and talking isn't enough for relationships.  Sometimes it's just about being there and appreciating each others company.  

A month sounds difficult, I've been separated from my partner for that long a couple times it is not easy but it makes it a lot easier to know you have her there waiting for you at the end of your journey.  I'm sure it will be worth it for both you and her.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> the love is what hurts
> 
> how are you doing tonight wolf


Tonight I am myself and good.

Love in my 20s mostly looked like this for me...


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love the ladies of the 70’s and their beautiful pubic hair. I only watch 70’s porn now, and I demand that my sexual partners look like grownups before I fuck/sex on them. All the bitches and some dudes know this! The stankier the better iirc


Using a razor on my ass is something I will never do again.


----------



## SS373dOH

w01fg4ng said:


> Nice.  Sometimes sex and talking isn't enough for relationships.  Sometimes it's just about being there and appreciating each others company.


Thats gay


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Well I got my dick wet once, was fun.  I'm going to focus on sleep and feeling ok about tomorrow even though I have a ton of stupid crap to do.  So yeah go me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am going to sleep

shade speak

life like a diamond, hard but beautiful

chiseled by someone else [feelings]

owned by a rich plebe [scent of tears]

heart in ditch as humble as heaven [sound of harps]


----------



## Jabberwocky

I took 8mg clonazapin and I'm starting to feel real slow. Going to sleep soon.
Oh, I didn't send the message. Well, woke up this morning - took real good 300mg pregabalin 1.5mg of bupre and 7mg of clonapin.


----------



## w01fg4ng

SS373dOH said:


> Thats gay


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> is that mayo w/ hot dog


mexican friends turned me on to these. grilled onions, jalapeños,  mayo, mustard and tomatoes. better than chicago dogs imho


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am back after a while, sorry for the absence, but I am here again, renewed, my hate is bigger than ever


----------



## schizopath

Hey Jose. Glad to have you back.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Schizo is calm cool and collected as mod.

I fucking love it.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I lived in Bartlett and went to Kindergarten and 1st grade there. Then it was off to north of the Mason Dixon line where it runs right through my backyard here in Ohio. My brothers and I use to play a game ‘You’re free/You’re not’ when we were kids here. I didn’t know what that meant back then.


The fuck up outta here. You better knock that wizard shit right the fuck off yo!


----------



## MemphisX3

Hurry up and maintenance @bluelight

Bitchass puñeta


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> Tonight I am myself and good.
> 
> Love in my 20s mostly looked like this for me...


Love in my 20s mostly looked like this...






Sucker for big hips
Thick lips
Hint of class
And a fat ass

Quote to memphis ever more.


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> Tonight I am myself and good.
> 
> Love in my 20s mostly looked like this for me...


It was also peppered with this though...


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> peppered


It taste salty though.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Hi cunts
How are you all
I. Am. Drunk and it's only 4pm
I am definitely whoring myself out to the 40yr old again tonight 
She 'lends' me money for drugs when I ask for it. Acting like she'll do them with me. And when I racking up lines I say "are you having one" and she says yes then when it comes to it she says "actually no I'm alright"
And I end up doing the whole 5g
And lick her out and diddle her g spot make her cum a load of times and then when I am leaving and mention about when I'll be paying her back the money she says "oh don't worry about it"
I am basically a whore, right? 

Not like I care tbh

#willdostuff4drugs


Feel kinda bad cuz when she last drove us down to score she got a parking ticket haha
I offered to pay it though, and she didn't say fuck all she wants me to go round tonight but ngl I'm only really keen if she's 'lending' me another 100 quid, so I can get wonky as cunts and block my nose up with ket before I get my head between her legs


----------



## jhjhsdi

I'm not normally this much of a cunt tbh but considering I am most likely going jail for 1-3 years in less than 3 weeks I'm taking every opportunity to get drugs/booze/free drugs+booze/blow jobs I can


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm pretty good, jhjhjaddvas, just woke up, yesterday was fun as fuck, took phenibut, gabapentin, and lyrica.  Feeling real cloudy this morning but good, and still no krstom withdrawal, which bodes well for my buddy and I at our detox retreat, we have a few days planned on gabapentin/lyrica to help us get through withdrawals.



w01fg4ng said:


> Nice.  Sometimes sex and talking isn't enough for relationships.  Sometimes it's just about being there and appreciating each others company.
> 
> A month sounds difficult, I've been separated from my partner for that long a couple times it is not easy but it makes it a lot easier to know you have her there waiting for you at the end of your journey.  I'm sure it will be worth it for both you and her.



Yeah she goes to California for a month or so once a year to trim buds, so we are separated that long every year (last year she didn't go though), but the difference is that I am really social and spend lots of time with friends, and she has a hard time being social and her only close friend in town is no longer here .  But she made a new friend this year (my bandmate's girlfriend) who I asked to make sure to reach out to her.  

But yeah totally worth it, I'm committed to coming out of this no longer doing addictive drugs which is going to be good for both of us.



jose ribas da silva said:


> I am back after a while, sorry for the absence, but I am here again, renewed, my hate is bigger than ever



What's up dude, I was just wondering about you yesterday.   How you doing?  Other than the hate?



w01fg4ng said:


> It taste salty though.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> What's up dude, I was just wondering about you yesterday.  How you doing? Other than the hate



Self care is officially over, I am back to drugs!


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice, I'm about to start self-caring in 2 days and do a month-long detox retreat with my friend.  Hoping to quit doing addictive drugs and stick to psychedelics and weed, which I only do occasionally and feel bring good things to my life the way I use them.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

i am tired of being a slave in society, I want something more


----------



## Xorkoth

You a musician at all?  If so I recommend delving really deep into that, you'll still be a slave but at least you'll love what you do.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I ain’t joking. Bartlett Tennessee 84’-87, Navy brat!


Woah! Bruuuuuuuuuh. That is creepy as fuck. I got run out of Bartlett in 2010ish after numerous run ins with Bartlett's finest. The fuck was going on in Bartlett in the 80s. Was probably wealthy safe haven back then.


----------



## MemphisX3

Yall can keep those skinny women


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> It taste salty though.


Hey yoooooooooooo!

Bruh that was clever as fuck. Props kif


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good morning/evening DMW


Oh hello my man, didn't see that! 
I'm doing OK, did more clonazapin ended up falling asleep. 
I'm thinking about doing some more bupre, but don't know. I have been doing 1.5mg for 2 days now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I am basically a whore, right?


Yeah, yeah, we're all whores.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I'm not normally this much of a cunt tbh but considering I am most likely going jail for 1-3 years in less than 3 weeks I'm taking every opportunity to get drugs/booze/free drugs+booze/blow jobs I can


get a Thai passport and get out of your shithole country imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

anxiety/rage/panic meter up to a 10

it's going to be OK (I'm going to be ok)

deep breathing


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> get a Thai passport and get out of your shithole country imo


Would fucking love to.
Any idea where I can get one lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so sick of this reality


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Would fucking love to.
> Any idea where I can get one lol


oh like it's not a Thai passport as in a legit one

you go to Thailand and pay organized crime to make you up a fake one of any nation you want

90,000 posts
dead in the vampyr koffin
alive in the sand
being buried alive


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> 90,000 posts
> dead in the vampyr koffin
> alive in the sand
> being buried alive



Congratulations!


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh like it's not a Thai passport as in a legit one
> 
> you go to Thailand and pay organized crime to make you up a fake one of any nation you want
> 
> 90,000 posts
> dead in the vampyr koffin
> alive in the sand
> being buried alive



Postwhore

Then again I have nearly 50k.

But I almost never multi-post.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Holy shet

and then u slide with dat s

eeey

where u goin yo


----------



## JoEhJoEh

And I was told here not to edit so much because it is too much work for the mods to fix it together. That's why I multipost.

So would be nice if we could come to a conclusion 

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

I MAKE THE MURDER OF CROWS

TO DANCE BY WHAT THE BROTHER SPITZ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ya xorkoth u know what

i'll go back and delete like 40 of my posts just to show U


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Bah, I cannot have him anymore. Just bullshit, just offenses, just "very smart" words in a row. Not even a nice word ever, nothing. 

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't ask me for green or drinks in a club


----------



## Captain.Heroin

there now you guys can re-congratulate my 90k again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Wait what?





Captain.Heroin said:


> ya xorkoth u know what
> 
> i'll go back and delete like 40 of my posts just to show U


----------



## BK38

I think I'm going to try and make Kim-chi next week. I heard it's good for the gut flora and I think it's fucking delicious. Once my weed ready, I'ma get high on my own supply and stuff my face with Kimchi/white rice/beef burritos.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think I'm going to try and make Kim-chi next week. I heard it's good for the gut flora and I think it's fucking delicious. Once my weed ready, I'ma get high on my own supply and stuff my face with Kimchi/white rice/beef burritos.


very good


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> very good



Fun fact: I lost my virginity to a 16 year old Korean girl when I was 13.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Fun fact: I lost my virginity to a 16 year old Korean girl when I was 13.


That's good.  Keep doing that, don't cuck yourself with porn.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's good.  Keep doing that, don't cuck yourself with porn.



That whole thread is pretty funny. I think DMW should be a sex therapist/marriage counselor. You'd have to agree to getting slapped in the face, hard, if you're being a bitch, regardless of gender.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That whole thread is pretty funny. I think DMW should be a sex therapist/marriage counselor. You'd have to agree to getting slapped in the face, hard, if you're being a bitch, regardless of gender.


If you haven't bee punched in the head, torso, legs, arms pretty hard during rough animal-like sex before I've gotta tell you it's pretty thrilling and didn't slow me down most of the times it happened.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> If you haven't bee punched in the head, torso, legs, arms pretty hard during rough animal-like sex before I've gotta tell you it's pretty thrilling and didn't slow me down most of the times it happened.



That might be a little hardcore for my taste. I like getting chocked out a little if the girl is riding me or even getting slapped is ok. Don't think I'd enjoy getting punched anywhere.


----------



## Joey

I find rough sex to be pretty well a turn off most of the time. Has to be the right person. I’ll take it a bit rough from my partner, but our other hookups not so much. I just don’t feel the same way.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm cutting rounds from a tree that I had taken down that was dying a while back... a single round just yielded me 43 full-sized firewood logs.  This bitch is fucking huge.  I already cut up about a third of it and have enough firewood for half a winter...already had half a winter of wood from a differen tree (burned the other half last winter once I got my wood stove).  I will have at least 2 years worth of firewood after this... at least.


----------



## BK38

I wonder, are you still getting cucked if you are just using the mental spank bank from past sexual encounters? I do that probably every other time I get off. Have some good uns in the ol' noggin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That might be a little hardcore for my taste. I like getting chocked out a little if the girl is riding me or even getting slapped is ok. Don't think I'd enjoy getting punched anywhere.


Oh that is like, too much for me.  Air is like a requirement for enjoying sex for both of us and choked/held by throat.... nah.  That's like... actual fight violence to me.  But when he's throwing AMAZINGLY strong punches (dude doesn't look like he could hold his own in a fight LOOKS CAN BE MISLEADING yes he can!!!  some muscle beneath the padding imo) into my shoulders/chest/thighs and we're both at maximal animal factor, it's just very awesome.  

I don't think chicks punch dudes while getting fucked because vaginas are designed to be pleasurable with a dick in it unlike the ass. 

If anything, I have him to a point where he has issues remembering to breathe / breathe enough and I can't help but think he needs an oxygen mask / ventilator at times


----------



## Joey

BK38 said:


> I wonder, are you still getting cucked if you are just using the mental spank bank from past sexual encounters? I do that probably every other time I get off. Have some good uns in the ol' noggin.


I seriously had to get off thinking about my partner last encounter I had 2 nights ago. Nothing wrong with the dude. Just happens to be that way sometimes.

I might be a little in love.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alex_1991 said:


> I might be a little in love.


yeah i know the feels


----------



## BK38

Alex_1991 said:


> I seriously had to get off thinking about my partner last encounter I had 2 nights ago. Nothing wrong with the dude. Just happens to be that way sometimes.
> 
> I might be a little in love.



Yeah, I don't think of other people if I'm having an "encounter," I just use that for when it's a solo run.

Edit: Obviously I might be reminded of other encounters though


----------



## Joey

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I don't think of other people if I'm having an "encounter," I just use that for when it's a solo run.
> 
> Edit: Obviously I might be reminded of other encounters though


I usually don’t either, not with my partner anyway. Sometimes in other scenarios I do. I’m kind of a slut  though and it’s really regular for me to meet whoever any given day. Maybe I’m desensitized.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I don't think of other people if I'm having an "encounter," I just use that for when it's a solo run.
> 
> Edit: Obviously I might be reminded of other encounters though


There are... two partners where I think of them... and pretty much everyone else is banal/inferior and I hate to say that.  I have a "type" for sure and I know what I like.  It's hard to find.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> You a musician at all?  If so I recommend delving really deep into that, you'll still be a slave but at least you'll love what you do.



I am not a musician, my main ability is to pretend, I can pretend everything, from work to love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am not a musician, my main ability is to pretend, I can pretend everything, from work to love



Is there no authentic lover jose?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I even pretend I'm alive, when I may be dead in certain ways


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i bet you if I got to know the real jose I would take him out on the town, we would get a bucket of fried chicken, drink lite beers and eventually fool around on the beach and probably scope out strangers for a 3 way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I even pretend I'm alive, when I may be dead in certain ways


I consider myself dead and it is hard labor.  But sometimes I joke the living.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Is there no authentic lover jose?



There was one, but my dreams were scattered in the sea nowadays only hedonism remains


----------



## jose ribas da silva

But i believe in love, there are some examples, i can mention my grandparents, that's true love, it is visible, it brights


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> There was one, but my dreams were scattered in the sea nowadays only hedonism remains


What are your dreams?  

Sometimes it seems all can be lost.  It's not.  I had to get over major grief/loss and move on and I quickly found someone who makes me very happy.  I would tell him that but... I don't like feeling vulnerable.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think your heart is hurt over something and doesn't want to settle.  If you found someone who made you happy and really bonded with them, formed a real connection, you could be very happy man.  The rest in your life will fall into place around a good relationship, around true love.  Just because you aren't there yet doesn't mean it'll never happen.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

a true love is a good dream, don't you think?


----------



## Mysterier

I figured out the proper nickname for my 3D-printed erection.



Spoiler


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> a true love is a good dream, don't you think?


it's actually a nightmare, I've been in a few

it hurts when it ends and it hurts knowing they hurt too

i love my current guy so much... I don't think he knows it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> a true love is a good dream, don't you think?


oh that is your dream

well never stop chasing it  it'll come true


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

i am face palming so hard rite now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

press T for TRIGGERED


----------



## jhjhsdi

Haven't checked posts or notis BUT
I'VE JUST SEEN JEN ANNISTONS SIDEBOOB IN RUMOR HAS IT 
I love her way too much
I loved her since I was a kid n saw friends
And in horrible bosses when she near raped the guy in the dentist chair
FUCK
I would die for her
She's literally 10 billion out of 10
Can't believe I haven't seen that SIDEBOOB before
I need to get a screenshot
Im Gona engrave it into my head for when I shag this old bird, and more importantly wank soooooo hard to it MULTIPLE MULTIPLE TIMES
I SO WISH I CYD KISS THAT SIDEBOOB
I'D GIVE A TESTICLE
OH MOMMA      .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Haven't checked posts or notis BUT
> I'VE JUST SEEN JEN ANNISTONS SIDEBOOB IN RUMOR HAS IT
> I love her way too much
> I loved her since I was a kid n saw friends
> And in horrible bosses when she near raped the guy in the dentist chair
> FUCK
> I would die for her
> She's literally 10 billion out of 10
> Can't believe I haven't seen that SIDEBOOB before
> I need to get a screenshot
> Im Gona engrave it into my head for when I shag this old bird, and more importantly wank soooooo hard to it MULTIPLE MULTIPLE TIMES
> I SO WISH I CYD KISS THAT SIDEBOOB
> I'D GIVE A TESTICLE
> OH MOMMA      .


great passion and enthusiasm


----------



## Xorkoth

w01fg4ng said:


> It's about fishing and/or sex, which I somehow managed to do both this morning.  Been a good day.
> 
> Drinking/drugging in the wild with friends is 99% of fishing, btw.



Show off (I think you posted this in another thread but whatev)



JoEhJoEh said:


> And I was told here not to edit so much because it is too much work for the mods to fix it together. That's why I multipost.
> 
> So would be nice if we could come to a conclusion
> 
> JJ



It's the opposite actually - if you edit your posts, then they're edited, it's nothing for the mods to do.  If you post a bunch of times in a row, then mods might want to merge the posts together, though generally we can't be bothered to actually do it.


----------



## BK38

I wish I had some THC. It's 2am and it's raining pretty heavy. I love standing in the doorway smoking and just watching and listening to the rain/thunder. I think some THC might have to be acquired this week. I was trying to have the patience to wait until my plants are ready, but that's going to take ages. I needs mah THC, esp if I am not using any Phenibut or drinking at all. 100% sobriety is too much. Gah.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Xorkoth said:


> Show off


Would you rather I do it in the nudie?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You still got any of that Bolognese left? That made me want to make that tonight.



I'm afraid the last of the Bolognese has been eaten. I made a ton too. Today there was some leftover, so I turned the sauce into a chili of sorts by adding some Thai peppers to it then scarfed it.

Here's my simple Bolognese recipe though if you'd like:

Ingredients:
Beef mince (500g)
Garlic (6 cloves)
White Onions (5 small)
2 Carrots (chopped fine - adds a nice sweetness)
Stewed Tomatoes (1 Large Can)
Tomato Paste (1 Tsp)
Dry Basil
3 Large Laurel Leaves
Red Wine (1/2 Cup)
Olive Oil (1/4 Cup)
Salt (to taste)

First, cut up your garlic (not too fine) and simmer them for a few minutes on med heat in the olive oil. Before the garlic starts to brown, add chopped white onions and simmer until they have sweated a bit, but aren't translucent. Then add your beef mince and quickly brown on high heat. Add wine, stewed tomatoes and tomato paste and turn heat to Med-low and stir. Add in finely chopped carrots after a few minutes and the Laurel leaves. Stir occasionally and reduce until it is a thick viscosity. Add the dry basil and salt about 10 minutes before serving and cook the pasta per the box instructions until al dente. Remember to taste and adjust accordingly. Remove Laurel leaves. Drain and toss the pasta with some olive oil. Plate, garnish with fresh basil if you'd like and serve.

I suggest getting all your mis en place together before cooking, so you can get the timing right.



Probably serves 2( fatasses) - 4 (normal people)


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thank you @BK38



You're welcome, it's pretty tasty and not too difficult. The prep is like 15ish minutes and all the time is in the slow reduction of the sauce (45 mins). About an hour total, but like 20 mins actual work.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I watched this professional French barbers' youtube channel and his thing is giving haircuts to homeless people.

I learned a valuable trick for old men everywhere growing hair out their ears:  *He burned them off with a lighter.*

So, old men out there having to cut their own hair...BARBERS HATE THIS ONE TRICK!!!  Seriously works wonders bro.


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


> I watched this professional French barbers' youtube channel and his thing is giving haircuts to homeless people.
> 
> I learned a valuable trick for old men everywhere growing hair out their ears:  *He burned them off with a lighter.*
> 
> So, old men out there having to cut their own hair...BARBERS HATE THIS ONE TRICK!!!  Seriously works wonders bro.



I had that done to me, but he used these giant Q-tip looking things dipped in alcohol and lit on fire. Lighter seems a little primitive to me. It was a Turkish guy in Amsterdam though. *shrugs*


----------



## BK38




----------



## jhjhsdi

I'd give so much to marry J. A


Like FUCK


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> I had that done to me, but he used these giant Q-tip looking things dipped in alcohol and lit on fire. Lighter seems a little primitive to me. It was a Turkish guy in Amsterdam though. *shrugs*


I had a feeling you might know what's up.  The Q tip + alcohol sounds like a legit boss move.  I'm going to use that next time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dicc report:  hard and looking to fucc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Perfect update Captn


thank you

how is your day wizard?  I ate good food and passed out.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have an erection the size of a New England lighthouse, it feels wicked pissa!



Is that you, cox?


----------



## Shady's Fox

facken boredom

am playin with my dog

have to charge ma phone


----------



## SS373dOH

jhjhsdi said:


> I'm not normally this much of a cunt tbh but considering I am most likely *going to jail *for 1-3 years in less than 3 weeks I'm taking every opportunity to get drugs/booze/free drugs+booze/blow jobs I can


Hey! Thats my job around these parts !


----------



## Xorkoth

You should try COVID-20 though, that shit fucks you up.  It has a wicked rush and legs for days.


----------



## Hylight

covid - g


----------



## Hylight

string theory


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s Covid 20 now. Fuck me



Kids these days and their designer drugs... smh.

Back in my day, all we had was influenza, and it was enough for us, god damn it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fuck, today I did such a huge pump pump train that I could barely walk after it. It was fucking so great, best train in long time. I did upper arms, legs and chest. I got all equipment I need in my home.
I just fell on the bed and started yelling to my woman with last power I have "Bring me my recorvery drink!!" They contain 20g of protein and 40g of carbs.
I went to shower, went back to bed and fell asleep for a hour almost instantly with woman next to me.
That felt FUCKING GREAT.
Well, the way I fell asleep - That's how hardcore the train was and listen - I tested this supplement which is supposed to be taken before training and it contained 200mg of caffeine + many other things - so I really fucking made myself tired with that pumping. 
I did pushups till I fell on my face. 
I did much more than pushups, but I do training till I can't do it anymore and my strength has been stretched to it's fullest and I still go one more. 
Well, I'm proud of myself - I'm getting some mass back already. It's hard for 191cm/6.3ft guy like me to get muscle which can be seen, but I do it for myself too, not just for looks.
I don't wanna let drugs ruin my body and be skinny opiate addict who can be robbed. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Fuck, today I did such a huge pump pump train that I could barely walk after it. It was fucking so great, best train in long time. I did upper arms, legs and chest. I got all equipment I need in my home.
> I just fell on the bed and started yelling to my woman with last power I have "Bring me my recorvery drink!!" They contain 20g of protein and 40g of carbs.
> I went to shower, went back to bed and fell asleep for a hour almost instantly with woman next to me.
> That felt FUCKING GREAT.
> Well, the way I fell asleep - That's how hardcore the train was and listen - I tested this supplement which is supposed to be taken before training and it contained 200mg of caffeine + many other things - so I really fucking made myself tired with that pumping.
> I did pushups till I fell on my face.
> I did much more than pushups, but I do training till I can't do it anymore and my strength has been stretched to it's fullest and I still go one more.
> Well, I'm proud of myself - I'm getting some mass back already. It's hard for 191cm/6.3ft guy like me to get muscle which can be seen, but I do it for myself too, not just for looks.
> I don't wanna let drugs ruin my body and be skinny opiate addict who can be robbed.
> How is everyone else doing?


tldr. got tired holding my phone up halfway through


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

After he said "Today i did.." my ADD got the best of me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> After he said "Today i did.." my ADD got the best of me.


I know those feels. 

I woke up too tired for the waking world.  I didn't drink last night.  I don't know what's sucked all my energy out.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mmmm coffee 
Hi people's


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Mmmm coffee
> Hi people's


LADY 

I was wondering what happened to you HOW ARE YOU DOING DEAR?


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> what's sucked all my energy out



Elvis 3:16—don't smell what the cock is cooking unless it asks you to summon the aimless perils of a Foghorn Leghorn alarm clock and jiggle for life everlasting. Baby.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> LADY
> 
> I was wondering what happened to you HOW ARE YOU DOING DEAR?


Heyyyyy

I'm good! I'm just in hermit mode I guess! How are you? How is HE?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm very frustrated trying to do one simple stupid thing that is just a time waste.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Heyyyyy
> 
> I'm good! I'm just in hermit mode I guess! How are you? How is HE?


He's doing well.  I had him in the throes of ecstasy last night.  

I'm just trying to get my ass up and around.  I basically have to quit drinking for a short while.  It's sounds more fun than it really is.  

But I have tons of shatter so I'm HAPPY for once, this is like the best I've felt waking up in a long, long time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Elvis 3:16—don't smell what the cock is cooking unless it asks you to summon the aimless perils of a Foghorn Leghorn alarm clock and jiggle for life everlasting. Baby.


That is an excellent sentence, comrade.  

As soon as I get my plebe work done I'm so listening to music and relaxing for a while.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> He's doing well.  I had him in the throes of ecstasy last night.
> 
> I'm just trying to get my ass up and around.  I basically have to quit drinking for a short while.  It's sounds more fun than it really is.
> 
> But I have tons of shatter so I'm HAPPY for once, this is like the best I've felt waking up in a long, long time.


I hope it gets easier for you. Mucho shatter is definitely going to help


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I have stopped taking kratom. I have been taking it for the better part of a year, so I was a bit worried about withdrawals, but nope, none


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I hope it gets easier for you. Mucho shatter is definitely going to help ❤


Yeah I got a solid amount and it's fun, I would have acquired more had I known they were going to hook it up but this stuff kinda sucks and doesn't taste good but it works for a nice high. 

As long as I get THC to my brain, you know, things work out pretty well.  The inelastic nature of determinism basically has limited my free will down to opting for "Better reality with THC" and "worse reality without THC" and that's all the options/choices I have.  What exactly is behind Door #1 and Door #2 are up to the producers of the show.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna listen to this and then some noise music

caught up in the rush iirc

dedicated to @madness00 

i bet his breath smells like whiskey and beef jerkey


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Slow and steady rush.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Slow and steady rush.



I wrote a short story about my real life you can read it if you want 

It's somewhat unspectacular but I was like *whew*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hit me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I did 2mg bupe today but I think I did it too early I feel like i want more and I actually NEED more to sleep normally. Fuck, I gotta dose different way or somethin. Maybe 1mg in morning then 0.5mg at evening that has worked before, but I was idiot today and shot up when I woke up, then went back sleep and then shot up again when I woke up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wrote a short story about my real life you can read it if you want
> 
> It's somewhat unspectacular but I was like *whew*


I want it too. 
It's unfair if Madness gets it and I don't.
I'll call the other mods and tell them if you don't give me now!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

snitches get stitches


----------



## 6am-64-14m

they can fuck off and die... gonna get a piece of pie
punch dat sumbitch inda eye
_*---!!!POW!!!---*_


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> snitches get stitches


and lay in ditches iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I want it too.
> It's unfair if Madness gets it and I don't.
> I'll call the other mods and tell them if you don't give me now!


oh yeah it's that boring of a story I don't mind telling you either

It's not that thrilling


----------



## 6am-64-14m

does anyone else here feel like they are *taxed when contributing to bl and feel a need to get high?
just a spontaneous self reflection/observation....
forgetaboutit


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> does anyone else here feel like they are *taxed when contributing to bl and feel a need to get high?
> just a spontaneous self reflection/observation....
> forgetaboutit


Depends on what I'm talking about


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> does anyone else here feel like they are *taxed when contributing to bl and feel a need to get high?
> just a spontaneous self reflection/observation....
> forgetaboutit



Depends on who I'm talking to. Sometimes I need to kill some brain cells to get on their level.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Hit me.


Is spanking okay?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I will spank my guy between round one and two and often it gets both of us going.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I bought some thing you put in to your tobacco ask or rolling tobacco and it gives it taste. I bought licorice. Now the taste is starting to kick in. GREEEAATT


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I bought some thing you put in to your tobacco ask or rolling tobacco and it gives it taste. I bought licorice. Now the taste is starting to kick in. GREEEAATT



Are you trying to rile CH up? Got a little bit of a gay sailor thing going on there haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Are you trying to rile CH up? Got a little bit of a gay sailor thing going on there haha



He's becoming @Coxenormous 

the flu catches everyone iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> He's becoming @Coxenormous
> 
> the flu catches everyone iirc


Yes, I did that on purpose to be the new Cox. 
I thought about saying "I'm the new Cox now" but I knew people were smart enough to get it.
TBH - The difference with that picture and Cox's pictures is that I'm not looking for acceptance with mines. Cox is.
I didn't even show my full face, because I don't want to. Cox wants to because he thinks somebody might think he's handsome, even tho he is not.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Are you trying to rile CH up? Got a little bit of a gay sailor thing going on there haha


CH has been grooming me for over a year now. 
He probably loves that pic. Fapping on it right now.
He wants my virgin anus.


----------



## mal3volent

Nice long fingers too


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> Nice long fingers too


I'm 6.3ft what did you think? Some small ass fingers skinny as Somalis?


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm 6.3ft what did you think? Some small ass fingers skinny as Somalis?



cap likes some meat on the bones, you might want to beef up a little


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> cap likes some meat on the bones, you might want to beef up a little


Nah, I'm good the way I am. I am muscular, It's just hard for guy long as me to get very visible muscles. 
I have done kickboxing and boxing for years and I train regularly.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nah, I'm good the way I am. I am muscular, It's just hard for guy long as me to get very visible muscles.
> I have done kickboxing and boxing for years and I train regularly.



That's cool bro. I bet boxing builds up your endurance huh?


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nah, I'm good the way I am. I am muscular, It's just hard for guy long as me to get very visible muscles.
> I have done kickboxing and boxing for years and I train regularly.



Just fyi, you keep using "long" when you should be using "tall." I know English isn't your native language, but just a tip for when you're talking about your height.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> That's cool bro. I bet boxing builds up your endurance huh?


It teaches lot of emotional things if you mean endurance by that. I had to google what that means and it basically said tolerance.
It actually made me lot humbler in real life, since the people there were real humble always ready to help always opening doors to each other nobody was evil or trying to prove anything.
Now days if i see someone talking how tough he is I assume he's a complete bitch. 
If you know you can get situation under control if it starts to get out of hand you don't have to bark to make it seem like you're dangerous just so nobody even tests you. 
When you test the people who bark they start talking and talking but when the shit comes down to fighting, they want to shake hands.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Just fyi, you keep using "long" when you should be using "tall." I know English isn't your native language, but just a tip for when you're talking about your height.


Thank you for this information. 
I'll keep this in mind. 
I try to write real good and usually I have even translator open on another tab when I'm on BL, but there are some little things you can't know, unless you remember them from school.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Thank you for this information.
> I'll keep this in mind.
> I try to write real good and usually I have even translator open on another tab when I'm on BL, but there are some little things you can't know, unless you remember them from school.



Sure, not knocking your English, it's fairly good and completely understandable.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Any1 wanna talk on discord?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BK38 said:


> Sometimes I need to kill some brain cells to get on their level.


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, I gotta kill a lot of brain cells just to get on _my _level  It's hard but somebody gotta do it. I'm game for most anything but got _damn _this pretzel shit has my head in a weird way... just wanna take my clothes off and run the streets screaming bloody-murder! and fappin' whilst I run.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Any1 wanna talk on discord?


talking with fam right now


----------



## Fire&Water




----------



## Jabberwocky

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> Depends on what I'm talking about


So true. This is what I love about you, lady: Ya just shoot from the hip. 
I am guessing we get as well as we give? Must be so... never have I logged on and been like "ah man i dont wanna be here". <--- fact


----------



## Shady's Fox

What a feline..

wat


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hows about a fat ass budah feline, bruh? she will tear a bitch up... lol fuckin razors verywhere


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cats


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I am a cat. They raised me to be an iron-worker welder. They raised me well. Tools are waiting in the closet... may hit fla if this virus ever clears, make money and visit a BLer perchance. 
Then just keep bouncing around with a home-base.
Maybe I am stuck forever...? WTF? Please, no.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I love travelling but I also understand the importance of perspective.  It's possible to be in the middle of nowhere and still see a lot of cool shit. 










						This Conservation Photographer Never Left His Backyard - PhotoShelter Blog
					

From sandhill cranes to using timelapse to help people understand watersheds in the Great Plains, photographer Michael Forsberg has made a difference and never left his backyard.




					blog.photoshelter.com


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Yeah, can only be where ya at. It's cool if I am stuck. I can acknowledge that I am supposed to be here and start looking for the reason(s) why. Maddening, I say! Such a freaky journey. We just gotta be able to adapt, I guess. Hell, IDK shit. hahaha
Hrumph, hrumph, hrumph!

Recalculating.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how is everyone doing tonight


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo

aye

stfu, u don't know shit

i saw one sketchy gypsy today

with those eyebrows and eyes

:coffee:


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> how is everyone doing tonight



I wanna crunch some shit

think gonna go for a croissant butter and some nachos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> :coffee:


would be so nice to have a mug


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> would be so nice to have a mug



Like there's no tomorrow..


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> snitches get stitches





PtahTek said:


> and lay in ditches iirc


*and get left in ditches
Upon waking up, ze bum 'Ole - she itches 


PtahTek said:


> does anyone else here feel like they are *taxed when contributing to bl and feel a need to get high?
> just a spontaneous self reflection/observation....
> forgetaboutit


I wouldn't say taxed but sometimes it does trigger me to use/score


DeadManWalkin' said:


> I bought some thing you put in to your tobacco ask or rolling tobacco and it gives it taste. I bought licorice.


Fuck that shit man, they just banned licorice rolling papers here in UK, that shit sounds like some next shit dirt chemical like the shit in vapes that'll kill your lungs quick

Hopefully you were joking and just ripping cox lol
I've never heard of tobacco flavorers?


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

WHO'S THEIR DADDE


----------



## Shady's Fox

am punchin ma knee


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## jhjhsdi

@Captain.Heroin I fuckin love that htb guy the chicken one is brilliant I've had a smoke earlier and everything is even more funny

I wonder how much money he's made


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i had fucc
will have to sleep now
goalposts have moved, meaning lost
obscure vision of a troubled path ahead and a coward's journey behind, the moment to change and begin and end all things, impermanence set aside
don't look up, don't look down, for one might miss the reflection


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tldr. got tired holding my phone up halfway through





madness00 said:


> After he said "Today i did.." my ADD got the best of me.


 I got “Fuck, today I did such a huge pump pump train that I could barely walk after it. It was fucking so great, best train in long time.”
And was all like... how many people be running the train on this dude’s butthole...

oh nevermind...it’s about working out. TLDR.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

lololol. 4 real ^


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> tldr


ikr


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tldr. got tired holding my phone up halfway through


Maybe you should be hitting the pump pump train harder so you can be strong like op


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Maybe you should be hitting the pump pump train harder so you can be strong like op


spot me 4 sum squats bro?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Kumquat  _n.  _an orange-like fruit related to the citruses, with an edible sweet rind and acid pulp.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

*comequat*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_20/20 vision.
And murals with metaphors. _


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Kumquat  _n. _edible acid


Sold.


----------



## BK38

First night since stopping Phenibut and booze that I actually had non-nightmare dreams. They're always so vivid when I stop because of the REM rebound and the first couple weeks are always fucked up nightmares. I've now moved into neutral territory where I go to the grocery store for blunt wraps and repeatedly forget to get blunt wraps and have to go back


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol that's the chillest dream ever.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Lol that's the chillest dream ever.



Stoner spookiness


----------



## DopeM

Sounds maddening


----------



## mal3volent

Especially if the cashier has BO


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Sounds maddening



Basically stoner groundhog day


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Get my new phone in the mail today, and my laser pointer for some hardware tomorrow. Oh happy day!
Now I just need some dr00gs.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DopeM said:


> Sold.


Gullible custie


----------



## DopeM

I used to have a recurring dream that I was jumping on a trampoline and after 5 or 6 jumps I'd float off above the tree line and that was pretty cool and shit until I would realize that I'd have to come down at some point and then if start falling.  

Still haven't hit the ground yet but man do I hate that endless sinking feeling iny minds stomach


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Gullible custie



I learned long ago to never trust a pretty girl with dreads on lot and furthermore to just bring my own youu wuvable wook ewe.


----------



## euphoricc

WHAT THE FUCK you girls lately been loved anal~! why what`s the issue all the sudden>???


----------



## DopeM

Lolwut?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up and today is too much already.  Going to try to stay HAPPY because today is going to be a GOOD day.  [The lies I tell myself]


----------



## BK38

Contemplating getting a bottle of vodka today... hmmmmmmmmmmm. Or I could just put it into the pot kitty and maybe get a little smoke. Decisions, decisions....

I am looking pretty healthy after no phenibut and no drinking for about 2 weeks though as a con to drinking... on the pro side.... booze and an alleviation of my stark sobriety.

Another pro, I will talk even more shit on BL and be aggressively argumentative because it's fun (ofc only in TL threads)... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Another con, my REM cycles are starting normalize and a booze up will undoubtedly fuck that up again.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BK38

Someone chime in and help me with my dilemma damnit! Store closes in 50 mins...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Someone chime in and help me with my dilemma damnit! Store closes in 50 mins...


benzos are my sheperd
they lead me to green pastures


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am seriously unhappy with my extant reality and need to get high


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am seriously unhappy with my extant reality and need to get high



Guess that solves my dilemma, gonna get some liquor.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm pretty sick with this world

but at least i can toggle my video off

i really want to get high

i think i'm going to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

save me bk

i need to have it my way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in the end we all end up in the garbage pit but I'll be the one that's holding your hand...
we are sick, fucked up and complicated
we are CHAOS, we can't be cured


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have stopped taking kratom. I have been taking it for the better part of a year, so I was a bit worried about withdrawals, but nope, none



Nice, lucky!  I'm feeling a bit of kratom withdrawal myself, my buddy and I are embarking on our 30-day cabin retreat detox today in a little bit, we're going to each take a piece of a suboxone pill to give ourselves a day or so to meet the lady renting it to us without being all anxious and shit, and set the place up, before we hit the cold turkey.  Though we do have a bit of lyrica and DXM for when the going gets tough.  Aiming for total sobriety on day 8, and spending the rest of the month being healthy and talking through stuff and figuring out how to live life mostly sober.  We're quitting alcohol, opiates, gabaergics, nicotine and stimulants.  Only not quitting psychedelics and weed.  Nicotine is easy for me if I don't have it, it's rough for him though, he gets withdrawal and it's been his main way to focus himself and deal with transient anxiety since he was 14.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk save me from this


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk save me from this



Sending you serenity and healing vibes. Btw, I felt guilty about buying liquor after just about reaching a nice level of gaba stabilization again, so in the name of HR, I just bought a 6 pack of beer instead like a responsible person. I also have to clean our nasty oven today, so it will help me power through.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[face melts]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY CONTINUED EXISTENCE IS WORSE THAN DEATH YET I STILL LIVE ON....

I'm just happy this is happening.  Please save me from this bk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

people are really upsetting me and ruining my morning

bk pls tell me it's going to be ok, cuddle me ??


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> people are really upsetting me and ruining my morning
> 
> bk pls tell me it's going to be ok, cuddle me ??



It's going to be ok. Sending you a hug (don't try and cup my butt you pervert)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It's going to be ok. Sending you a hug (don't try and cup my butt you pervert)


ttytt i just want to feel ur body heat 

but it's ok my buddy is nice too.  He and I had really hot sex last night.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ttytt i just want to feel ur body heat
> 
> but it's ok my buddy is nice too.  He and I had really hot sex last night.



Well, you've got that going for ya! You know how when you're a little kid and then grow up, you only remember little details and faces become blurry and stuff or you can't remember who was there at your 13th birthday party? That's how I'm starting to feel about pussy. The covid is such a cock blocker.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HALP DMW i am being subjected to *low quality degenerate hetero porn* by the *deep state*


----------



## MrsGamp

I hate Billie Eelish (or whatever the fuck her last name is). Can anyone relate?


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> I hate Billie Eelish (or whatever the fuck her last name is). Can anyone relate?



Only because it makes me feel old. I don't think she's an inherently bad artist. Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> Well, you've got that going for ya! You know how when you're a little kid and then grow up, you only remember little details and faces become blurry and stuff or you can't remember who was there at your 13th birthday party? That's how I'm starting to feel about pussy. The covid is such a cock blocker.


covid is a cock blocker? in US or elsewhere?


----------



## BK38

Man, beer is so tasty after a 2 week abstinence.


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> Only because it makes me feel old. I don't think she's an inherently bad artist. Not my cup of tea though.


I actively resent that "Bad Guy" song. It's eroticising male violence. Yes, I am unhip enough to use the phrase "male violence".


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> covid is a cock blocker? in US or elsewhere?



Everywhere. I'm not a bad looking bloke and if I wanted a quick shag just for some release, I could hop on tinder and have a shag within 24 hrs generally. Everyone (myself included) is now too paranoid to meet up and bump uglies with a stranger.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> I hate Billie Eelish (or whatever the fuck her last name is). Can anyone relate?


#metoo


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> I actively resent that "Bad Guy" song. It's eroticising male violence. Yes, I am unhip enough to use the phrase "male violence".



I honestly haven't actively listened to any of her stuff. I just felt "meh" about anything I've heard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> covid is a cock blocker? in US or elsewhere?


in the US we have severe levels, it's not wise to be hanging out with other people at all really


----------



## MrsGamp

That (Billie Eelarse) piece a shit song Bad Guy is a flaming insult to all women who've been belted around by men in relationships. 

Getting your nose broken by your boyfriend doesn't make you more interesting, quirky, or cuter looking, as the video seems to imply. 

and actually hurts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> That piece a shit song is a flaming insult to all women who've been belted around by men in relationships.
> 
> Getting your nose broken by your boyfriend doesn't make more interesting, quirky, or cuter looking, as the video seems to imply.
> 
> and actually hurts.


agreed

it sounds misogynistic as fuck


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> in the US we have severe levels, it's not wise to be hanging out with other people at all really


anywhere in US in stage 4 lockdown at all?
In Australia Melbourne is in spooky ass lockdown. This includes -
- Mandatory masks
-  curfew between 8pm-5am
- no leaving your house except to go food shopping or to "exercise", and you have to stay within 5 kms of your home
- only one person from household to go into shop at a time
- no visiting anyone. 
Is it the same overseas?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> anywhere in US in stage 4 lockdown at all?
> In Australia Melbourne is in spooky ass lockdown. This includes -
> - Mandatory masks
> -  curfew between 8pm-5am
> - no leaving your house except to go food shopping or to "exercise", and you have to stay within 5 kms of your home
> - only one person from household to go into shop at a time
> - no visiting anyone.
> Is it the same overseas?


I don't think so but most of the nation should be and we're facing it again especially if the LIBERALS® win


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> agreed
> 
> it sounds misogynistic as fuck


I love a feminist man ... Don't worry, I know you're gay! 

Cliched observation, this, but all the great men are gay. Or it sometimes seems that way. I wish I was a gay boy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> I love a feminist man ... Don't worry, I know you're gay!
> 
> Cliched observation, this, but all the great men are gay. Or it sometimes seems that way. I wish I was a gay boy.


gay men have it pretty good imo


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> anywhere in US in stage 4 lockdown at all?
> In Australia Melbourne is in spooky ass lockdown. This includes -
> - Mandatory masks
> -  curfew between 8pm-5am
> - no leaving your house except to go food shopping or to "exercise", and you have to stay within 5 kms of your home
> - only one person from household to go into shop at a time
> - no visiting anyone.
> Is it the same overseas?



In France, masks are mandatory for any enclosed space/public transport (shops, grocery stores, bars, cafes etc. Clubs are still closed) and if you go to work in an office. No gatherings over 10 ppl either. Besides that, normalcy is slowly returning. We had a brief spike the past few days of 3000 new infections per day, but it's down to 500 today. Nothing compared to the US, with around 65,000 + new infections each day atm.


----------



## MrsGamp

Just by way of making conversation, I was yet again arguing with my daughter today about transgender people. She is a passionate advocate of transgender rights. I am perfectly okay with the transgender thing: gender dysmorphia is real: people have a right to sex changes. But ...


----------



## MrsGamp

yes





Captain.Heroin said:


> gay men have it pretty good imo


 yes...I mean there's a lot more sexual opportunity. seemimngly.


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> Just by way of making conversation, I was yet again arguing with my daughter today about transgender people. She is a passionate advocate of transgender rights. I am perfectly okay with the transgender thing: gender dysmorphia is real: people have a right to sex changes. But ...


what I meant to say re the transgender thing is that it seems dishonest and silly to suggest a transgender person is "male" or "female" in precisely the same way as a biological male or female....yet this seems sort of mandatory. My daughter thinks I am a fascist.


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> In France, masks are mandatory for any enclosed space/public transport (shops, grocery stores, bars, cafes etc. Clubs are still closed) and if you go to work in an office. No gatherings over 10 ppl either. Besides that, normalcy is slowly returning. We had a brief spike the past few days of 3000 new infections per day, but it's down to 500 today. Nothing compared to the US, with around 65,000 + new infections each day atm.


Interesting .. and btw I did not know you were French! 
Je jamais bien ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> what I meant to say re the transgender thing is that it seems dishonest and silly to suggest a transgender person is "male" or "female" in precisely the same way as a biological male or female....yet this seems sort of mandatory. My daughter thinks I am a fascist.


you have to define them by biology before they can transition away from that gender and to the other one.  

so honestly your daughter is wrong on a philosophical level.


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> what I meant to say re the transgender thing is that it seems dishonest and silly to suggest a transgender person is "male" or "female" in precisely the same way as a biological male or female....yet this seems sort of mandatory. My daughter thinks I am a fascist.



Your daughter is naive and is probably a little caught up in "woke" culture. She'll likely grow out of it. I am liberal as hell and very live and let live. So long as people are adults, let them do whatever the fuck they want so long as it doesn't harm others. With that said, there are 2 fucking genders scientifically speaking, end of. You're not a fascist, if anything, your daughters group-think behaviour is more fascist than your line of reasoning.


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> Interesting .. and btw I did not know you were French!
> Je jamais bien ...



I'm not French, but am at my mom's place in SW France. I'm an American/British dual citizen and I grew up in China. By blood I'm Italian/British/French.


----------



## MrsGamp

(do





MrsGamp said:


> Interesting .. and btw I did not know you were French!
> Je jamais bien ...
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain.Heroin said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to define them by biology before they can transition away from that gender and to the other one.
> 
> so honestly your daughter is wrong on a philosophical level.
> 
> 
> 
> well yes ... of course!
> 
> actually - again I might sound like a prig - I question the wisdom of children under 18 transitioning.
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm not French, but am at my mom's place in SW France. I'm an American/British dual citizen and I grew up in China. By blood I'm Italian/British/French.


can i get a large pizza with some italian sausage


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> (do


I mean kids as young as 7 are sometimes put on hormones! And (at least with FTM sex change) the hormones make men sterile. Now this is not an issue, obviously, if the guy goes ahead with his sex change and lives happily ever after. But a bummer if the guy realises he doesnt really want to be a woman...


----------



## MrsGamp

Weird fact: in Iran it is a capital offense to be gay. However sex changes are legal. Apparently there's quite a few gay men having sex changes purely in order to be able to legally have sex with men (ie as women).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Weird fact: in Iran it is a capital offense to be gay. However sex changes are legal. Apparently there's quite a few gay men having sex changes purely in order to be able to legally have sex with men (ie as women).


extremely abhorrent imo

death to Iran


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> extremely abhorrent imo
> 
> death to Iran



No, death to the Iranian government. Iranian people have been lovely ime. All the ones I know are awesome. I was at a friend's BBQ one time and we were all drinking a lot and it was about 3am. The question came up that if you had to nuke one country, what country would you nuke? It went around the table and when it came to Shaheen (My Iranian friend), without skipping a beat, he said "Iran." Pretty fucked up if you ask me, but it's because he hates the "Peasant president" so much.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> extremely abhorrent imo
> 
> death to Iran


Yeah tis a shocker. I am not sure whether the gay men are hanged or stoned ... of course women are still stoned there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Yeah tis a shocker. I am not sure whether the gay men are hanged or stoned ... of course women are still stoned there.


they hanged a 13 year old female for having sex

it's a nasty country


----------



## MrsGamp

For Muslims, being gay is normally unacceptable, but intertestingly according





Captain.Heroin said:


> they hanged a 13 year old female for having sex
> 
> it's a nasty country


Makes me fucking angry ... so angry ... I'm not a Muslim-hater by any means, but some of the Sharia laws ... for example, for a woman to prove she has been raped she requires four male witnesses.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> they hanged a 13 year old female for having sex
> 
> it's a nasty country



Product of the government imo. The Ayatollah is a piece of shit. Can also thank the CIA for allowing him to take power with that corrupt as fuck Shah they put in place.


----------



## MrsGamp

If she can't prove she's been raped with her four male witnesses she is liable to be prosecuted for having extramarital sex. 
Where are these four witnesses to come from?
They are most likely to be the rapists, seems to me. 
At least any man who sees a woman getting raped and doesn't intervene is rape-complicit.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> they hanged a 13 year old female for having sex
> 
> it's a nasty country



In it's current state, agreed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Product of the government imo. The Ayatollah is a piece of shit. Can also thank the CIA for allowing him to take power with that corrupt as fuck Shah they put in place.



There was a rebellion because the Shah killed some people because they were #iranianlivesmatter against the legitimate government.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> There was a rebellion because the Shah killed some people because they were #iranianlivesmatter against the legitimate government.



The Shah was pretty far from legitimate. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1953_Iranian_coup_d'état


----------



## Soso78

MemphisX3 said:


> Eating is the key. Macros calories/protein/carbs
> 
> What you eat/how many times a day all depends on what you are training for...strength/physique/endurance
> 
> 
> Eating is always the hard part for me. My body and brain have been hooked on exercise for over a year. They have not yet been able to use that disciple with eatinf


I’d knock u clean out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> The Shah was pretty far from legitimate. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1953_Iranian_coup_d'état


LEGITIMATE


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> LEGITIMATE



Not legit if you're pulling a Banana Republic type scenario.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we defended private business interests by destabilizing a government = good

this is free market capitalism learn 2 keep up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Not legit if you're pulling a Banana Republic type scenario.


read Atlas Shrugged

nationalizing private business interests always backfires


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> read Atlas Shrugged
> 
> nationalizing private business interests always backfires



Shit movie, never read the book though. Also, didn't backfire for the Chinese. Also, they only nationalized because an Anglo-Saxon company refused to be audited (which is not in line with free-market principles)


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It should be in the US! The US is fucking stoopid with regards to Covid. This pandemic is going to get a lot worse here in the next few months.
> 
> Count on!
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## schizopath

Remember guys, these days innocense is a crime. Use drugs to not be a criminal.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> they hanged a 13 year old female for having sex
> 
> it's a nasty country


And she’s obviously a little nasty sloot.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> Nice, lucky!  I'm feeling a bit of kratom withdrawal myself, my buddy and I are embarking on our 30-day cabin retreat detox today in a little bit, we're going to each take a piece of a suboxone pill to give ourselves a day or so to meet the lady renting it to us without being all anxious and shit, and set the place up, before we hit the cold turkey.  Though we do have a bit of lyrica and DXM for when the going gets tough.  Aiming for total sobriety on day 8, and spending the rest of the month being healthy and talking through stuff and figuring out how to live life mostly sober.  We're quitting alcohol, opiates, gabaergics, nicotine and stimulants.  Only not quitting psychedelics and weed.  Nicotine is easy for me if I don't have it, it's rough for him though, he gets withdrawal and it's been his main way to focus himself and deal with transient anxiety since he was 14.


That is amazing! I wish both of you luck on your upcoming journey and your paths to sobriety


----------



## MsDiz

Missed ya @LadyAlkaline hope you’re well


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> Missed ya @LadyAlkaline hope you’re well ❤


I'm doing pretty good, I've missed you as well Miss Diz


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm doing pretty good, I've missed you as well Miss Diz


Glad to hear you are well!! We have missed you loads. I need some proper female back up again damnit!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> Glad to hear you are well!! We have missed you loads. I need some proper female back up again damnit!


Never fear
LA's here and ready to bust some balls 

How have you been? And,

Who's ass am I kicking @PrincessDiz ?


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> Never fear
> LA's here and ready to bust some balls
> 
> How have you been? And,
> 
> Who's ass am I kicking @PrincessDiz ?


Everyone!! Haha! Nah I’m kidding, I’m doing ok for now but I still need to know you’re around!

Hows life been treating ya missus? Getting up to much?


----------



## BK38

Can you two tie me up and slap me around a little? I promise to be a good boy.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Can you two tie me up and slap me around a little? I promise to be a good boy.


Definitely.  Although I do like a bad boy too


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Definitely.  Although I do like a bad boy too



That happens after you untie me.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> That happens after you untie me.


Oooooooh....


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Oooooooh....



I think it would go more along the lines of "Ow, wait, what are you doing? fuck, FUCK, omg, ow, jesus, fuck don't stop *muffled sounds* Holy fuck ahhhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@BK38  our naughty police woman uniforms are around here somewhere 

@PrincessDiz I've been doing a lot of healing, a lot of hermiting. I had a beautiful bounty of cherry tomatoes and no princess to share them with


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ye, today was a good day.
Met some old friends.
Did some graffiti and drugs.
Then went to a bar.
Did more graffiti.
Then came home to my wife waiting me. 
Now I'm taking a shit and ooohh boy it hurts.
Opioids+lots of protein/day make my ass bleed.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> @BK38  our naughty police woman uniforms are around here somewhere







HAWT.


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> Nice, lucky!  I'm feeling a bit of kratom withdrawal myself, my buddy and I are embarking on our 30-day cabin retreat detox today in a little bit, we're going to each take a piece of a suboxone pill to give ourselves a day or so to meet the lady renting it to us without being all anxious and shit, and set the place up, before we hit the cold turkey.  Though we do have a bit of lyrica and DXM for when the going gets tough.  Aiming for total sobriety on day 8, and spending the rest of the month being healthy and talking through stuff and figuring out how to live life mostly sober.  We're quitting alcohol, opiates, gabaergics, nicotine and stimulants.  Only not quitting psychedelics and weed.  Nicotine is easy for me if I don't have it, it's rough for him though, he gets withdrawal and it's been his main way to focus himself and deal with transient anxiety since he was 14.


Gl brother


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Man, beer is so tasty after a 2 week abstinence.


It just tastes so good once it hits your lipsssss


----------



## DopeM

Frank the tank.gif

You aren't arguing yet so why don't we start some new ROA


----------



## Jabberwocky

We need fights!


----------



## BK38

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT.

BLOOD SPORT

WHO DARES ENTER THE OCTAGON?

(I'm going to bed in like 5 mins, but who dares enter the Dojo with DopeM and DMW?)


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm notorious for my fighting skills.
Have any of you guys seen Cox around? 
Yeah. That's me. 
I bullied him away.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey how come you get those nice titles this one guy is rain man i'm just a fucking rookie help me!


----------



## DopeM

I think it's more likely you're the same person


----------



## DopeM

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hey how come you get those nice titles this one guy is rain man i'm just a fucking rookie help me!


Keep coming back


----------



## DopeM

Some one get this cunt a coxenormous title plz


----------



## DopeM

How'd you get yours ghostie?


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> I think it's more likely you're the same person


I'm his daddy and he is not allowed on computer anymore after not going to school and using bluelight too much.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> How'd you get yours ghostie?


it just appeared one day.


----------



## BK38

Later ya god damn degenerates. I'm just gonna leave this here:
@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm gonna go sleep too. 
Cya yoa little german fucking midgeds.


----------



## DopeM

Gnight muppet


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

After party starts in 19 minutes.


----------



## DopeM

You one uh Dem limey British cunts then, innit?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

After party starts in 6 minutes.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> After party starts in 6 minutes.



I missed the party?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah all the Europeans left.

Dude mal we haven't connected for too long.

COMEER.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK whether to break into my neighbor's house or just buy my own milk.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> IDK whether to break into my neighbor's house or just buy my own milk.


You can come over for a milk mustache bb


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That reminds me im starting push ups again. Tonight.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That reminds me im starting push ups again. Tonight.


that's hot


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's hot



It gets hotter.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> It gets hotter.



prove it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> It gets hotter.


_sizzle_

I had really good sex last night and think I might just sleep in tonight like a plebe

I need to get around and have some more dabs *INHALES DEEPLY*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> prove it


----------



## Shady's Fox

I will never forget the day I shook hands with Vinnie. ❤


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> prove it



You'll know when it comes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You'll know when it comes.


... _wet_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm watching the DNC convention and it's terrible

They should have just not done it at all.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm gonna go sleep too.
> Cya yoa little german fucking midgeds.


just cuz I'm short, Im good a hide and seek ,i can hide from the cops better, i can squeeze between the waitress better, I can fit in thoes hard to scrub spots that are hard to get...
I'm just fuckin with ya one of my friends is a little person and he wouldn't give a fuck ( not offended ) I'm crashing to may the creepy crawlers keep u warm to night


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm watching the DNC convention and it's terrible
> 
> They should have just not done it at all.


It was supposed to bring revenue to my city.. So much for that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> It was supposed to bring revenue to my city.. So much for that.


Lol


----------



## Fire&Water

SS373dOH said:


> It was supposed to bring revenue to my city.. So much for that.


Theyll bring service of internal revenue back in stronger than before


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Yeah all the Europeans left.
> 
> Dude mal we haven't connected for too long.
> 
> COMEER.


What is wrong with us Europeans?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

...you guys left that's what's wrong.


----------



## Coxenormous

Sorry guys just got out the Emergency room, My Appendex in my stomach bursted and they had to surgically remove it... lots of pain meds and video games for me the next few weeks


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cox are you okay?

We missed you.

Lap it up pup shits been sitting on the shelf
Twice past the intro with no verse to tell the tale
Mice wearing muzzles kicked out with an alien foot from Dan Dapper in ilse five trying to greedily spread the wealth.

Fuck
Here we go buckled i chuckled but first had to vomit
Like Jim eating tar stuck in a 4th grade moshpit
I thought this note was going good but i think i have lost it
You already know i sauced it.


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Cox are you okay?
> 
> We missed you.
> 
> Lap it up pup shits been sitting on the shelf
> Twice past the intro with no verse to tell the tale
> Mice wearing muzzles kicked out with an alien foot from Dan Dapper in ilse five trying to greedily spread the wealth.
> 
> Fuck
> Here we go buckled i chuckled but first had to vomit
> Like Jim eating tar stuck in a 4th grade moshpit
> I thought this note was going good but i think i have lost it
> You already know i sauced it.


Yes brother I’m okay  My segueon said if waited one more day without going to the emergency room to get checked out. I would probably be dead right now. So I’m lucky


----------



## BK38




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh look it's a B K.

Posting gold nuggets.

While i'm shitting bricks and jaw tapping kittens.


----------



## w01fg4ng

WB @Coxenormous 


Glad you are ok!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh shit Cox is back.
Okay @Coxenormous, it's truly sad to see my dearest enemy this bad. 
Hospital can be terrible.
Once I was in 3 months for sepsis. I was 2-3 weeks in coma, 2 weeks in special care unit after i was taken to normal unit for nearly 2 months. I didn't even have phone there. Only a small fucking TV, like really small. It was made special for the hospital bed so it was real close to my face. But it can be boring as fuck over there. I wish you fast recovery. 
I would probably keep bullying you but I know these other people wont appreciate it so I'll be nice to you for a while.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No fun when there's no fight.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Oh look it's a B K.
> 
> Posting gold nuggets.
> 
> While i'm shitting bricks and jaw tapping kittens.



What does "jaw tapping kittens" mean?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yep, Cox probably tried to kill himself because of all the BL bullying.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Literally tapping their jaws.

Kind of a power move i use on the helpless


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Literally tapping their jaws.
> 
> Kind of a power move i use on the helpless



Be nice to kitteh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm a jokster. You know this.

Won't pretend to jaw tap kittens any longer sweet BK.


----------



## mal3volent

My kitty loved having her chin scratched.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'm a jokster. You know this.
> 
> Won't pretend to jaw tap kittens any longer sweet BK.



If kitteh likeses the petses or tapses is ok.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I fucking hate cats. They are useless, they aren't loyal like dogs are and their pee smells. They also puke shit and are annoying.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I fucking hate cats. They are useless, they aren't loyal like dogs are and their pee smells. They also puke shit and are annoying.



I'm mostly indifferent to cats. I don't really like or dislike them, though I am mildly allergic. I'm definitely more of a dog person myself.


----------



## euphoricc

people come to me about THERE PROBLEM`S AHAHAHAHA I HAND THEM MY JOINT HERE MAN ~~!!!! #STAYSTRONG


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I only like one cats. My cat.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cats are better than humans most of the time.

LOOK AT ME I'VE CLIMBED SO HIGH I'VE GOT NO PLACE LEFT TO CLIMB
AND I KNOW
I'M TOO GOOD
FOR TOMORROW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I actually came here to say SAVE ME JAMAL but it's way too early for my hysterics, I haven't even brb cried yet.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I actually came here to say SAVE ME JAMAL but it's way too early for my hysterics, I haven't even brb cried yet.


Jamal sounds like meme to me. Who the fuck names their kid Jamal? I would definetly bully Jamal's


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went mountain climbing in this quaint little town
it's so easy going up it's so hard coming down


----------



## Coxenormous

Cats are holy animal according to some ancient scripture


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Who the fuck names their kid Jamal?


I will have you know that Black Lives Matter and you cannot deter my endless virtue signaling for online brownie points. 

Co-opting other people's movements is like, the best feeling, ever.

Digital finger of shame while I'm fingering myself... feels so right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Cats are holy animal according to some ancient scripture


I'm glad you survived bro, we were wondering what happened to you


----------



## BK38

JAMAL LIVES MATTER


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Jamal sounds like meme to me. Who the fuck names their kid Jamal? I would definetly bully Jamal's


Much love you bro, but you’d bully anything


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh DMW stop! Stop it! My stomach is about to implode and need surgical removal!


----------



## Coxenormous

madness00 said:


> Oh DMW stop! Stop it! My stomach is about to implode and need surgical removal!


That pretty much sums it all up


----------



## Coxenormous

https://imgur.com/a/MufLaGz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> https://imgur.com/a/MufLaGz


take off ur boxers


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> take off ur boxers


Nobody wants to see that little shrimp expect you you bald pervert.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nobody wants to see that little shrimp expect you you bald pervert.


_sssssh_

I'm gonna ask him to show me the ass next


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nobody wants to see that little shrimp expect you you bald pervert.


Stop being soo rude. Lol 



https://imgur.com/a/wRNWkGk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cox i hope you don't get the covid

those doctors do covid floors and non-covid floors on different days, yes the hospitals DO NOT care about your health, I learned this 1st hand do not ask me how


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that is something for everyone to consider, not just cox

I promise


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> cox i hope you don't get the covid
> 
> those doctors do covid floors and non-covid floors on different days, yes the hospitals DO NOT care about your health, I learned this 1st hand do not ask me how


Covid is a partially a joke. It’s not a lot people are catching it. I don’t know a single person, but it’s not over yet so idk


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> Stop being soo rude. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/wRNWkGk



they got rid of your happy trail too


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> they got rid of your happy trail too


They did


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Covid is a partially a joke. It’s not a lot people are catching it. I don’t know a single person, but it’s not over yet so idk


You might not know a lot of people.  My love interest lost a family member.  I know four people including myself who got sick here locally all within the same month.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> they got rid of your happy trail too


*lol*


----------



## Coxenormous

I’m not saying it’s not all that serious... it toying with humanity. IMO that’s a joke virus. They even made a joke about the Black Death plague. And it’s a song we all used to sing as kids _“Ring around the Roasies”_


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nobody wants to see that little shrimp expect you you bald pervert.


Lol just putting this out there there are colossal shrimp  out there three times the size of normal shrimp sizes. Only I would know that tho


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Lol just putting this out there there are colossal shrimp  out there three times the size of normal shrimp sizes. Only I would know that tho


Yes, but they're still pretty small.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> they got rid of your happy trail too


He hasn't grown one yet.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


>


Of course he plays undead rogue. 
Wasn't hard to guess. 
WoW PvP has always sucked ass. Got 2k elo back in MoP, but stopped playing when WoD came out.
WotLK and Cata had decend PvP, WotLK was best exp ever.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Of course he plays undead rogue.
> Wasn't hard to guess.
> WoW PvP has always sucked ass. Got 2k elo back in MoP, but stopped playing when WoD came out.
> WotLK and Cata had decend PvP, WotLK was best exp ever.


I stopped WotLK... PLayed Classic thru BC and quit after that... But I might try Shadow Lands out. It's supposed to open up a whole new world


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @DeadManWalkin' and @Coxenormous take this to the Thunderdome, by which I mean your thread you so delightfully started. I love all of this sexual tension and I believe when you both are about ready to burst, a titanic orgasm will occur. It will be life changing and a super sexy release.
> 
> I’m so exited for you two!


Due to being in pain in my Sexual organ area.. There will be no ripping DMW a new asshole tonight. I need to recover first.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life is my porn cuck and it's time to shut the LIDDDdddddd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> pain in my Sexual organ area


welcome to my nightmare


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Coxenormous rumor has it you got stabbed while trying to score meth

It's only a rumor tho. All seriousness tho I wish you a speedy recovery (no pun intended) 

Get well soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> @Coxenormous rumor has it you got stabbed while trying to score meth
> 
> It's only a rumor tho. All seriousness tho I wish you a speedy recovery (no pun intended)
> 
> Get well soon


lmao

this and Wizard's post = mega laughs for me today


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> @Coxenormous rumor has it you got stabbed while trying to score meth
> 
> It's only a rumor tho. All seriousness tho I wish you a speedy recovery (no pun intended)
> 
> Get well soon


Shit if a MF stabbed me they better finish the job and kill me cause i'd be counting a on a head hunt or assassin on that lol


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


> I will never forget the day I shook hands with Vinnie. ❤


Tell me about it.  Please.


----------



## DopeM

CoxB.Walken said:


> I stopped WotLK... PLayed Classic thru BC and quit after that... But I might try Shadow Lands out. It's supposed to open up a whole new world





DeadManNormous' said:


> Of course he plays undead rogue.
> Wasn't hard to guess.
> WoW PvP has always sucked ass. Got 2k elo back in MoP, but stopped playing when WoD came out.
> WotLK and Cata had decend PvP, WotLK was best exp ever.


No shit.  It is the same person....


----------



## Coxenormous

Remember Coxenormous has almost been to prison before... Fool me once shame you... Fool me twice... We just can't be fooled a second time! - George W Bush


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coxenormous said:


> Remember Coxenormous has almost been to prison before... Fool me once shame you... Fool me twice... We just can't be fooled a second time! - George W Bush


I've almost been twice. Both times sentenced to a year but luckily got away with it being suspended for 2 years.
I got a 50/50 chance of going down for 1-3 years in 15 days time too.
Oh sorry. I thought this was the pissing contest thread


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> I've almost been twice. Both times sentenced to a year but luckily got away with it being suspended for 2 years.
> I got a 50/50 chance of going down for 1-3 years in 15 days time too.
> Oh sorry. I thought this was the pissing contest thread


You're good. I'm not bragging about it man, No one wants to go to prison. We all just make stupid decisions sometimes we didn't think about the precautions before we did them


----------



## Coxenormous

*Hits Blunt* What if Bluelight is one HUGE scheme to get a glimpse of Coxenormous's Dick... 




I'm just kidding... Going to take another Hydrocodone now  & think happy thoughts


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManPoopin' said:


> Of course he plays undead rogue.
> Wasn't hard to guess.
> WoW PvP has always sucked ass. Got 2k elo back in MoP, but stopped playing when WoD came out.
> WotLK and Cata had decend PvP, WotLK was best exp ever.


What class did you play?


----------



## schizopath

Woah bro, you got over 2k posts already? Mad respect and I guess its useless to ask whether the meth is working.


----------



## MemphisX3

Soso78 said:


> I’d knock u clean out


Fight me


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> What class did you play?


Ret paladin.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Woah bro, you got over 2k posts already? Mad respect and I guess its useless to ask whether the meth is working.


I can't do Meth anymore. I just surgery done


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous said:


> What class did you play?



gay fish mage


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> No shit.  It is the same person....


Fuck off you're literal Cox.


----------



## Coxenormous

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ret paladin.


Ret paladins were OP as hell with that bubble and heal and lay LoH on top of it, but also my first class on there


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Adorable, talking about wizards.

DMW... Use his intestines as shoe laces.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Holy shit I realized fun thing. 8 ball here means entirely different thing than in US. Here it means 8mg ball of bupre, in US i think it's something to do with amounts right? 1/8 ounce? 


Coxenormous said:


> Ret paladins were OP as hell with that bubble and heal and lay LoH on top of it, but also my first class on there


Back in WotLK yeah.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just bought that game The Last of Us Part 2. It gotta bunch of perfect ratings and I wondering if anyone has played that game for PS4?


It's literal feminist shit SJW BULLSHIT fucking look at reviews they ruined the sequel in name of fucking feminism it's cancer I would kill the maker of it if i could.


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> I can't do Meth anymore. I just surgery done


Damn. What was the surgery of?


DeadManWalkin' said:


> Holy shit I realized fun thing. 8 ball here means entirely different thing than in US. Here it means 8mg ball of bupre, in US i think it's something to do with amounts right? 1/8 ounce?


Yeah, I got ouroboros tatted and they always think I got an "8" tatted on me. But yeah, 8 ball is bupre and I think its 3.5 grams in the US.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Damn. What was the surgery of?
> 
> Yeah, I got ouroboros tatted and they always think I got an "8" tatted on me. But yeah, 8 ball is bupre and I think its 3.5 grams in the US.



correct. As in an 8th of an Oz (28g). So 3.5g =8th. In the UK, slang wise,it's sometimes called a "Henry" (After King Henry the 8th haha)


----------



## Mysterier

schizopath said:


> Woah bro, you got over 2k posts already? Mad respect and I guess its useless to ask whether the meth is working.



This post gave me a tonsure.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Here the slang goes like this
Ketola/Gemmi = 1 gram
Kybäsäkki = 10 grams
Heikki = 100 grams
No need for fucking dumb ass ounces too complicated.


----------



## Coxenormous

Man this is a sad song


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Here the slang goes like this
> Ketola/Gemmi = 1 gram
> Kybäsäkki = 10 grams
> Heikki = 100 grams
> No need for fucking dumb ass ounces too complicated.



Like pronouncing fucking "Kybäsäkki" is easy for someone who wasn't born in an Igloo and hunting wolves near the Russian border. Lol.


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Damn. What was the surgery of?


My appendix in my stomach bursted


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Like pronouncing fucking "Kybäsäkki" is easy for someone who wasn't born in an Igloo and hunting wolves near the Russian border. Lol.








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



ok, not as hard as I thought. Looked complicated though. Also yeah, OZ is probably not the best. I prefer the Finnish blocks of druggy measurement.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Like pronouncing fucking "Kybäsäkki" is easy for someone who wasn't born in an Igloo and hunting wolves near the Russian border. Lol.


There's no Igloo's here man. We have bears tho, I have seen them 2 times.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> There's no Igloo's here man. We have bears tho, I have seen them 2 times.



I know, I was fucking with you, I have Finnish friends in Vantaa. I still wanna get wrecked and do the naked snow thing and sauna.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I know, I was fucking with you, I have Finnish friends in Vantaa. I still wanna get wrecked and do the naked snow thing and sauna.


Come meet me, I'm close.


----------



## Mysterier

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Kybäsäkki = 10 grams





BK38 said:


> Like pronouncing fucking "Kybäsäkki" is easy for someone who wasn't born in an Igloo and hunting wolves near the Russian border. Lol.



I loved that movie.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Come meet me, I'm close.



Perhaps, I'm not in Finland though. Maybe when I visit my friends there someday, I'll drop you a PM. You have to pinky promise not to be a serial killer though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Perhaps, I'm not in Finland though. Maybe when I visit my friends there someday, I'll drop you a PM. You have to pinky promise not to be a serial killer though.


Yes yes, I wont kill you.


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


> My appendix in my stomach bursted


Oh crap. Is it good now? They giving you enough pain meds?


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yes yes, I wont kill you.



Just what a serial killer would say... Btw, new Viper, lol:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> the naked snow thing


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Oh crap. Is it good now? They giving you enough pain meds?


Yeah I’ve been taking Hydrocodone


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>



I don't think it has to be a sexual thing. I just want the cultural experience of getting wasted and doing the snow/sauna thing nekkid. 'mericans always making nudity sexual, gah.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


>


You associating Finnish sauna naked think with 2 gay man is actually disgusting.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Now that my wife and I are all old and fat, we will be joining a nudist colony in my area. Everyone in nudist colonies are old and fat. No self respecting young hot chicks would join one. It‘s all fuggly hags at those places that nobody wants to fuck, except the wizard. I’m a FREAK



Gettit ya fat old bastard! Just wander around with a viagra drip fed into your arm and one of those wheelie IV things and a raging hard on.


----------



## Shady's Fox

He's not that ugly or at least my definition of -- he's the lost son of Dan Bilzerian


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I don't think it has to be a sexual thing. I just want the cultural experience of getting wasted and doing the snow/sauna thing nekkid. 'mericans always making nudity sexual, gah.


def agreed

straight ppl do the spa here so it makes sense


----------



## w01fg4ng

Two men in a hot tub 5 feet apart, because COVID


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Two men in a hot tub 5 feet apart, because COVID


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DopeM said:


> youu wuvable wook ewe.


Free dr00gs 4 hugs xoxo
And no, I don’t mean that the other way around.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

are you ready for the money shot


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Woah bro, you got over 2k posts already? Mad respect and I guess its useless to ask whether the meth is working.


But look at that reaction ratio 

Amirite @mal3volent ?


----------



## schizopath

After reaction score post acute withdrawals syndrome?


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> But look at that reaction ratio
> 
> Amirite @mal3volent ?



right. Mine sucks too though. I had too many posts before likes being implemented


----------



## DopeM

I know, it's rly us noobs only chance to catch up internet points on all y'all old hags post counts

I'm betting it was some dickhead like madness idea


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

greetings everyone

how are you guys doing

I am thinking about dinner and what to make.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I had too many posts before likes being implemented


I checked my reaction score lul


----------



## Jabberwocky

BL implementing full blown China's social credit system.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> greetings everyone
> 
> how are you guys doing
> 
> I am thinking about dinner and what to make.


I'm doing okay, I'm not sure if I can get any sleep I slept so late today I might go to bed, but don't know. 
Listening music and chilling. Chill day anyways. Just came from shower.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Just came in shower.



nice bro


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> nice bro


fuck off
who says actually uses word bro? it's gay as fuck.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> i love getting spanked by my daddy dmw


I don't want to be your daddy you disgusting worm


----------



## Jabberwocky

THIS IS PROPAGANDA I DIDN'T KNOW YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> fuck off
> who says actually uses word bro? it's gay as fuck.



straight American men say bro all the time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> straight





mal3volent said:


> American men


pick one


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> You might not know a lot of people.  My love interest lost a family member.  I know four people including myself who got sick here locally all within the same month.


100% of people who catch covid will die. same odds for those who don't catch covid.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I wait for the Nuclear winter.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> fuck off
> who says actually uses word bro? it's gay as fuck.


I do bro


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

btw now dat i come to look at dis shet 

IT looks like a shogun mask


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> straight American men say bro all the time.


It's a term of endearment in our relationship.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Depends yo, being raised in ghetto I was thaught to never use or at least make an effort for "Brother"  *snorts nose* -- now in some hoods you might meet some fat Alberts who will point the finger to you know. Aye


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Thaught isn’t spelled thaught  it’s THOT. You’re not from the ghetto.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

don't axe me how to spell it


----------



## Shady's Fox

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Thaught isn’t spelled thaught  it’s THOT. You’re not from the ghetto.



A.k.a "Skater talk"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sk8r


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't mix'em up.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I don’t get it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I do bro


Yes, well - what's your sexual orientation CH? 
Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Thaught isn’t spelled thaught  it’s THOT. You’re not from the ghetto.


Thot has entirely different meaning in the slang of nowdays.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I do bro


Are these pics from your gay picture archives? I couldn't find stuff like this searching "gayhomofaganalsexgang" from google, so you have clearly put effort. Specially the second picture, it's disgusting.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

it took 2 seconds honestly


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Are these pics from your gay picture archives? I couldn't find stuff like this searching "gayhomofaganalsexgang" from google, so you have clearly put effort. Specially the second picture, it's disgusting.


no stupid. this is from the gay archives or it's you. i can nvr remember. iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

Bro is actually short for brother. I call a lot of people brother


----------



## Coxenormous

Finally a thread argument not involving Coxenormous


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


> Sorry guys just got out the Emergency room, My Appendex in my stomach bursted and they had to surgically remove it... lots of pain meds and video games for me the next few weeks


Even in the ER he manages to post a selfie.. Theres no stopping this mad man.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Appendicitis is for 12 year olds


----------



## MemphisX3

Made an onlyfans page today.


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> Made an onlyfans page today.


Is there a free trial ? I don't need a whole month, jus like 26 seconds.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


> Bro is actually short for brother. I call a lot of people brother


Oh shit Cox I didn't know that! 
Where did you find those pair of brains?
50% discount because they're clearly fucking fried!


----------



## Jabberwocky

SS373dOH said:


> Is there a free trial ? I don't need a whole month, jus like 26 seconds.


It's simping. 





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What’s an onlyfans page? Nevermind, it’s porno. What type of pipe you packn?


IT'S SIMPING STOP BEING A FUCKGIN SIMP SIMP SIMPS SIMP!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t speak gibberish or whatever stupid language your country speaks. SPEAK ENGLISH


Simp is English. Learn your own fucking language before you go around criticizing mine. 
The hillbilly side of you just showed itself.
Simp orginally meant a man who pays for OnlyFans or some other service, like Twitch streamers - because he's lonely and is looking for some kind of connection.
It's a slang that has developed to mean usually white knighting for women, feminist men or even just submitting to a woman.
Simping means paying a woman and having delusions about how she likes you, when you're just getting used. Maybe over Twitch, OnlyFans or then just in real life. 
Simp is a word which is not used in good manner - It's intention is to attack.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Simp is English. Learn your own fucking language before you go around criticizing mine.
> The hillbilly side of you just showed itself.
> Simp orginally meant a man who pays for OnlyFans or some other service, like Twitch streamers - because he's lonely and is looking for some kind of connection.
> It's a slang that has developed to mean usually white knighting for women, feminist men or even just submitting to a woman.
> Simping means paying a woman and having delusions about how she likes you, when you're just getting used. Maybe over Twitch, OnlyFans or then just in real life.
> Simp is a word which is not used in good manner - It's intention is to attack.


stfu dickhead, is english iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> stfu dickhead, is english iirc


Thx for reminder lil ghostie


----------



## DopeM

You're an empath?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Thx for reminder lil ghostie


nice job stealing my old avatar bro.......


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Appendicitis is for 12 year olds


Note: baby binky resting on lip in photo


Giving ol' @bagochina run for his kratom


----------



## SS373dOH

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's simping.
> IT'S SIMPING STOP BEING A FUCKGIN SIMP SIMP SIMPS SIMP!!!


Pretty sure Memphis is a dude.. That was kind of part of the joke, not simping.

However, giving your gf online praise for her carpet surfing abilities after she finds a half subutex IS simping.


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nice job stealing my old avatar bro.......


He tried to steal my hairy old man shtick too.

Bro has no originality.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

All this page needs is a little @DopeM and it would be gold.


----------



## BK38

I'm making Chicken Satay tonight. Bitches.


----------



## Jabberwocky

SS373dOH said:


> Pretty sure Memphis is a dude.. That was kind of part of the joke, not simping.
> 
> However, giving your gf online praise for her carpet surfing abilities after she finds a half subutex IS simping.


Nah, it doesn't fit the definition of simping. Try harder.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DMW do i try hard enough?

Furthermore, i can do 15 push ups. In a fucking row kid.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> DMW do i try hard enough?
> 
> Furthermore, i can do 15 push ups. In a fucking row kid.


It depends on what you're trying. Sounds like the push ups are going well for you tho.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> DMW do i try hard enough?
> 
> Furthermore, i can do 15 push ups. In a fucking row kid.



You ever do a "deck?" That's the most hardcore push-up workout I've ever done, but you have to build up to it. You get a deck of playing cards and assign each card a value (Face cards - 20 and the rest the numerical value of the card). Flip one, do the number of pushups, rest for a few secs and then flip the next card. Repeat until you have no cards left. In total it ends up being like 400+ pushups. When I was at my top fitness level, I could do it in less than an hour. Initially it took me 2 hours and I was fucking dead, I could do them with moderate effort in half the time by the end. Buddy who had been to prison taught me that one.

Edit: You can switch up the intensity and the muscle group you focus on by doing diamond pushups (hands together in the shape of a diamond for your triceps), wide stance (outer pecs) etc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That, is fucking intense.

Once i can do 50 in a row ill give it a go.

I don't want to get too big i just want lean muscle which it sounds like that excersize would be perfect more. Like a soccer players body.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> That, is fucking intense.
> 
> Once i can do 50 in a row ill give it a go.
> 
> I don't want to get top big i just want lean muscle which it sounds like that excersize would be perfect more. Like a soccer players body.



That's the exercise for it. I never got "big big" but I was lean and made outta fucking steel that summer. If you do though, I wouldn't do it every day, the body needs recovery time. I did them about 3 times a week.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I retain and build muscle pretty well apparently. For not working out in a year im still fairly muscular. I eat a shit load too for my weight, so if i can just convert that into lean muscle ill be cool.

Just the structure of working out will be good for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Same. I have everything I need for training in home and I'm in good shape. Great to hear about this deck thing.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Push ups and sit ups alone get me ripped. If i had a pull up bar and bench? Forget it id look like an ice cream cone wicked top heavy.


----------



## Soso78

BK38 said:


> You ever do a "deck?" That's the most hardcore push-up workout I've ever done, but you have to build up to it. You get a deck of playing cards and assign each card a value (Face cards - 20 and the rest the numerical value of the card). Flip one, do the number of pushups, rest for a few secs and then flip the next card. Repeat until you have no cards left. In total it ends up being like 400+ pushups. When I was at my top fitness level, I could do it in less than an hour. Initially it took me 2 hours and I was fucking dead, I could do them with moderate effort in half the time by the end. Buddy who had been to prison taught me that one.
> 
> Edit: You can switch up the intensity and the muscle group you focus on by doing diamond pushups (hands together in the shape of a diamond for your triceps), wide stance (outer pecs) etc


I’d still knock u out


----------



## BK38

Soso78 said:


> I’d still knock u out



OK big man. You might knock me out, but I'll be the one fucking your girlfriend because your roided out dick no longer works. You fucking neanderthal cuck.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Push ups and sit ups alone get me ripped. If i had a pull up bar and bench? Forget it id look like an ice cream cone wicked top heavy.



I think both are great, but Pushups and Situps fucking work. That's why military and prisoners use them, because they're very effective.


----------



## Soso78

BK38 said:


> OK big man. You might knock me out, but I'll be the one fucking your girlfriend because your roided out dick no longer works. You fucking neanderthal cuck.


Fuckin hell kid was only messin about


----------



## BK38

Soso78 said:


> Fuckin hell kid was only messin about



Sorry mate, too late. Still going to fuck your missus


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> You fucking neanderthal cuck.


This is gold.


----------



## Soso78

BK38 said:


> Sorry mate, too late. Still going to fuck your missus


Make sure to use protection cuz she got aids


----------



## BK38

Soso78 said:


> Make sure to use protection cuz she got aids



Nah, I was just going to report her for welfare fraud. She'll be fucked good and proper then.


----------



## Soso78

Welfare? U mad? She got decent job.


----------



## BK38

Soso78 said:


> Welfare? U mad? She got decent job.



If by "decent" you mean she can afford her half of your collective crack habit and by "job" you mean sucking off gypsy punters by the side of an abandoned playground. Then yup!


----------



## Soso78

Speaking of suckin cock. How’s ur mother doing?


----------



## BK38

Soso78 said:


> Speaking of suckin cock. How’s ur mother doing?



Your intellect is astonishing. You should apply for Mensa.

Anyhow, I'm losing interest, this is sort of like picking wings off a fly or being a kid with a magnifying glass scorching ants. I'll leave you where you started, below me in every conceivable way.


----------



## CFC

Don't lose interest. We can haz Soso vs BK fyte cheezbyrger


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> Don't lose interest. We can haz Soso vs BK fyte cheezbyrger



Too busy today actually. I prefer when I'm drinking heavily too as I am much meaner/insulting. Also, it would be like beating a mentally handicapped kid, it's no fun as there's no challenge.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> I retain and build muscle pretty well apparently. For not working out in a year im still fairly muscular.



that's good. how does it hold up during methy phases?


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> Too busy today actually. I prefer when I'm drinking heavily too as I am much meaner/insulting.



hmm, perhaps you need benzo fury to really get going then


----------



## Mysterier

Toss a donut to your Richard.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK he's above you in this thread. look at the page.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> BK he's above you in this thread. look at the page.



Not if you look far back enough. See who the first poster is in this version of the Abyss


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Not if you look far back enough. See who the first poster is in this version of the Abyss


Malevole?


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Malevole?



That's literally the thread start, doesn't count. Look directly below that.


----------



## BK38

Anyhow, I actually don't have time for this fuckery rn, I'll be back later to dish out some insults if necessary. Later you greasy bastards.


----------



## Soso78

BK38 said:


> Your intellect is astonishing. You should apply for Mensa.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm losing interest, this is sort of like picking wings off a fly or being a kid with a magnifying glass scorching ants. I'll leave you where you started, below me in every conceivable way.


I’m below u but Ur moms below me cuz I’m teabagging the bitch


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Anyhow, I actually don't have time for this fuckery rn, I'll be back later to dish out some insults if necessary. Later you greasy bastards.


Ay, do you know how it feels like to fuck a gerbil? 
Stick a dick in it's ass and then your dick comes out of the other side
The teeth give nice rub.
Came in like 15 seconds.
That's 5 second less than I do in normal sex. 
Feels good.


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> Is there a free trial ? I don't need a whole month, jus like 26 seconds.


$100/second.


I'm that sexy


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's simping.
> IT'S SIMPING STOP BEING A FUCKGIN SIMP SIMP SIMPS SIMP!!!


Let them throw money at me mayne.


It's really just me and some finger puppets acting out my favorite sex scenes from popular hollywood movies.

I made $4.25 off monsterballs last night.


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Simp is English. Learn your own fucking language before you go around criticizing mine.
> *The hillbilly side of you just showed itself.
> Simp orginally meant a man who pays for* OnlyFans or some other service, like Twitch streamers - because he's lonely and is looking for some kind of connection.
> It's a slang that has developed to mean usually white knighting for women, feminist men or even just submitting to a woman.
> Simping means paying a woman and having delusions about how she likes you, when you're just getting used. Maybe over Twitch, OnlyFans or then just in real life.
> Simp is a word which is not used in good manner - It's intention is to attack.


And wtf is wrong with hillbillies


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ay, do you know how it feels like to fuck a gerbil?
> Stick a dick in it's ass and then your dick comes out of the other side
> The teeth give nice rub.
> Came in like 15 seconds.
> That's 5 second less than I do in normal sex.
> Feels good.



kinky


----------



## BK38

Soso78 said:


> I’m below u but Ur moms below me cuz I’m teabagging the bitch



You're an insect and at least my mother and sister aren't the same person. Now go away before I swat you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> kinky


Yeah, but I like to use new gerbil every time. They have this tendency to stop moving after a while of my treatment. 
It's costly, but worth it.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, but I like to use new gerbil every time. They have this tendency to stop moving after a while of my treatment.
> It's costly, but worth it.



PETA would like to have a word... But yeah, if I try it out, I'm going to make it so the baby gerbils have to watch me do it to their parents. I like it when they clench up in fear when it's their turn. They know what's cumming.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> PETA would like to have a word... But yeah, if I try it out, I'm going to make it so the baby gerbils have to watch me do it to their parents. I like it when they clench up in fear when it's their turn.


Yes, you better come fast too since it feels better in the beginning when they still bite you a lil bit, little nibbers i love those guys


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yes, you better come fast too since it feels better in the beginning when they still bite you a lil bit, little nibbers i love those guys



Enough with the gerbils, I can't cook dinner with a hard on. I heard this and thought you might enjoy it:


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Enough with the gerbils, I can't cook dinner with a hard on. I heard this and thought you might enjoy it:


One of my old favourites. We have lot in common. Bupmin' the good ol' Viper and Alex Jones. You have hear the Prison Planet Alex Jonex metal?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wish Alex Jones and Viper would make song together.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> One of my old favourites. We have lot in common. Bupmin' the good ol' Viper and Alex Jones. You have hear the Prison Planet Alex Jonex metal?



Nah, shoot me a link. Be back in a bit, gtg cook dinner.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Nah, shoot me a link. Be back in a bit, gtg cook dinner.






I listen to this when I workout. 
The Prison Planet album is gold too.


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> All this page needs is a little @DopeM and it would be gold.


Look up 3 posts from yers shit bird


----------



## DopeM

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Simp is English. Learn your own fucking language before you go around criticizing mine.
> The hillbilly side of you just showed itself.
> Simp orginally meant a man who pays for OnlyFans or some other service, like Twitch streamers - because he's lonely and is looking for some kind of connection.
> It's a slang that has developed to mean usually white knighting for women, feminist men or even just submitting to a woman.
> Simping means paying a woman and having delusions about how she likes you, when you're just getting used. Maybe over Twitch, OnlyFans or then just in real life.
> Simp is a word which is not used in good manner - It's intention is to attack.


Bro, you gotta speak over 15 year old here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That, is fucking intense.
> 
> Once i can do 50 in a row ill give it a go.
> 
> I don't want to get too big i just want lean muscle which it sounds like that excersize would be perfect more. Like a soccer players body.


I'm totally happy w/ my body other than the fat.  I don't really do a lot of push ups because of pain (life is physical pain, existence is spiritual pain) but I have resorted to them at times due to lockdownwithmycockdown

Your body is bootylicious as is


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> OK big man. You might knock me out, but I'll be the one fucking your girlfriend because your roided out dick no longer works. You fucking neanderthal cuck.


I will have you know I have been with bodybuilder bros whose dicks worked just fine TYVM 

you leave my bros out of this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Make sure to use protection cuz she got aids


I'm OK, I have hydroxychloroquine!


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Bro, you gotta speak over 15 year old here


"bro" 
sure.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm OK, I have hydroxychloroquine!


U not going anywhere near my bird. U big cocked bastard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> big cocked bastard



I am very sorry my dick is enormous, I can't help it baby I was born this way


----------



## Mysterier

My penis is so small; the woman will say, "Are you a woman?" And I will say, "Yes." But the truth is, it is there somewhere underneath my front-butt.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Mysterier

Hello.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> My penis is so small; the woman will say, "Are you a woman?" And I will say, "Yes." But the truth is, it is there somewhere underneath my front-butt.


Walk with me on the beach, let's talk about it bro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> that's good. how does it hold up during methy phases?



Not bad bro. I have a permanent 6 pack it feels like.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm totally happy w/ my body other than the fat.  I don't really do a lot of push ups because of pain (life is physical pain, existence is spiritual pain) but I have resorted to them at times due to lockdownwithmycockdown
> 
> Your body is bootylicious as is



Thanks man..

I love my body too its the IDGAF body and one time i slammed an escort she was like "i know you have a big dick because you don't work out to compensate". While true in regards to working out, i do want to be able to toss my baby around.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> Look up 3 posts from yers shit bird



You say shirt bird too?

I learned that freshman year of high school from my LAX bro.


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> Walk with me on the beach, let's talk about it bro



A calf with five legs like this.



Spoiler



Don't glaze me, bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Thanks man..
> 
> I love my body too its the IDGAF body and one time i slammed an escort she was like "i knew you had a big dick because you don't work out to compensate". While true in regards to working out, i do want to be able to toss my baby around.


I know a guy who was a body builder and he wasn't compensating for anything his dick was YYYYUUUUUGE.  Like my sized, perhaps bigger?  Or perhaps almost exact same size?  

I miss him, the sex was amazing.  

But a lot are compensating yes, and women pick up on that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My dick is fucking perfect. I should have been a penis model (still can). It’s perfect and it’s mine. I put lotions and creams on it daily. My dick puts all y’all’s crookshank weirdicks to fucking shame. It’s so cute when people start talking about their dicks. It’s like they believe that women give a shit about their penises. Women don’t care about penises unless they are comically large or comically small.
> 
> Wurdz of wisdom from the wizard.


pls talk about penile creams and lotions

what can I do to keep mine young and fresh?


----------



## Mysterier

Mine is comically flat. It's basically a slap band.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> A calf with five legs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Don't glaze me, bro.


Don't worry I'll wear my penile and face masks at all times


----------



## schizopath

Guess its time to fix my sleeping schedule

Good night peeps


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Guess its time to fix my sleeping schedule
> 
> Good night peeps



Night. If I can sleep before 3am, it's going to be a victory.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> Edit: You can switch up the intensity and the muscle group you focus on by doing diamond pushups (hands together in the shape of a diamond for your triceps), wide stance (outer pecs) etc


You should alternate depending on what suite you get. 
Diamond: diamond push-up
Spade: regular push-up
Heart: wide-stance push-up
Club: clapping push-up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*suit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> You say shirt bird too?
> 
> I learned that freshman year of high school from my LAX bro.


Oh fook
We're lax Eskimo Bros too?


----------



## DopeM

MemphisX3 said:


> Let them throw money at me mayne.
> 
> 
> It's really just me and some finger puppets acting out my favorite sex scenes from popular hollywood movies.
> 
> I made $4.25 off monsterballs last night.


So pretty much just moved hopeless' tiktok to a new platform after the banhammer?


----------



## jhjhsdi

I've stupidly taken 500mg tramadol. I know that the ceiling dose is 400 but I have taken 20mg diaz too and I'm drinking about I took a omeprazole. And I'm about to eat loads.
I shud be ok. 
If u don't post for days then expect the worst. 
Live u cunts


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> I've stupidly taken 500mg tramadol. I know that the ceiling dose is 400 but I have taken 20mg diaz too and I'm drinking about I took a omeprazole. And I'm about to eat loads.
> I shud be ok.
> If u don't post for days then expect the worst.
> Live u cunts



Should be fine, especially with the valium, should up your seizure threshold and you're not majorly over with the tramdol (though some individuals are particularly sensitive).


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I've stupidly taken 500mg tramadol. I know that the ceiling dose is 400 but I have taken 20mg diaz too and I'm drinking about I took a omeprazole. And I'm about to eat loads.
> I shud be ok.
> If u don't post for days then expect the worst.
> Live u cunts


be safer in the future we like u


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah jhjh is the man IIRC.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Fire&Water

Maybe if you stop fluffing
nobody will know its you


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

John15fiveministries said:


> Where can I buy dmt online without getting ripped off


your local police website will tell you if you use the search engine


----------



## Fire&Water

Hey mannn
ya got any grass for sale ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i saw grass seed at home depot


----------



## John15fiveministries

ghostandthedarknes said:


> your local police website will tell you if you use the search engine


Trying to avoid that. Just looking to explore a new dimension without getting ripped off or in any trouble. I’ve wanted to try dmt for 10 years and never had the chance


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

John15fiveministries said:


> Trying to avoid that. Just looking to explore a new dimension without getting ripped off or in any trouble. I’ve wanted to try dmt for 10 years and never had the chance


in 10 years you come up with posting on the internet that you're looking 4 drugs?


----------



## John15fiveministries

ghostandthedarknes said:


> in 10 years you come up with posting on the internet that you're looking 4 drugs?


Ya I live a pretty successful life with professional people. Still like to party but not involved with hippie festivals and the dope boy on the corner has no idea what dmt is.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

John15fiveministries said:


> Where can one find dmt online?





John15fiveministries said:


> Where can I buy dmt online?





John15fiveministries said:


> Just looking to explore a new dimension


Try going to hell.
I heard the weather’s pretty hot there this time of year.


----------



## John15fiveministries

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Try going to hell.
> I heard the weather’s pretty hot there this time of year.


Im good on that but I appreciate the invite


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

4 of your 7 messages on BL are directly asking to buy DMT. If this is how you are irl, no wonder no one will sell you drugs.


----------



## John15fiveministries

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> 4 of your 7 messages on BL are directly asking to buy DMT. If this is how you are irl, no wonder no one will sell you drugs.


Ok thanks for your input. Didn’t know I needed to ease into it.


----------



## DopeM

John15fiveministries said:


> Ya I live a pretty successful life with professional people. Still like to party but not involved with hippie festivals and the dope boy on the corner has no idea what dmt is.


So you won't go to a shakedown street but you got no problem bugging your dope boy for God particles?

I get most of my drugs from doctors & lawyers have you tried asking your colleagues?


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> your local police website will tell you if you use the search engine


Dudes probably blocked from going to his own works website though


----------



## John15fiveministries

DopeM said:


> So you won't go to a shakedown street but you got no problem bugging your dope boy for God particles?
> 
> I get most of my drugs from doctors & lawyers have you tried asking your colleagues?


I get plenty of drugs just not DMT and yes cocaine and heroin are highly accessible in Real Estate but no luck on DMT


----------



## DopeM

Just do some searching on procuring pre curors and make some yourself or try the neo shamans popping up everywhere


----------



## John15fiveministries

DopeM said:


> Just do some searching on procuring pre curors and make some yourself or try the neo shamans popping up everywhere


Thanks man, everyone’s being a dick, just trying to experience something new. Have a good one


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


>


Who the hell installed the baseboards ??!


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Who the hell installed the baseboards ??!


That's obviously where the ammo and firewood is stashed


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

John15fiveministries said:


> Ok thanks for your input. Didn’t know I needed to ease into it.



No there’s no easing into it. There’s no drug sourcing here.


----------



## DopeM

John15fiveministries said:


> Thanks man, everyone’s being a dick, just trying to experience something new. Have a good one


You too - just a heads up, "sourcing" is not allowed in any manner on bluelight.  This means, no asking where it can be found, how much it costs, if anyone here can sell it to you, we are a harm reduction community for people to use their drugs that they get on their own safely.


The chemical you are in search of will find you when you're ready, that is if you ever are.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Dude literally made a thread titled “buy dmt” in the fucking shrine. Of all places.


----------



## Fire&Water

There still may be a few souls in there who can help him


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Who the hell installed the baseboards ??!



Probably some drunk dude in Russia. I dunno, I just thought the shot was funny.


----------



## Joey

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Dude literally made a thread titled “buy dmt” in the fucking shrine. Of all places.


When you die DMT releases in the brain. So I guess the subforum was appropriate, in theory, since the cost is death?

Sorry, that was a little insensitive. Guy sounds like he needs to learn to darkweb. Or find shit on his own.

Reminds me of that girl recently who was looking to hookup with a BL guy for coke or whatever.. and then went on to proclaim grasscity as the better place..and were all rude pathetic junkies.. yeah dude.

Too bad for her at least half the regulars here are gay or just dont give a fuck.


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Should be fine, especially with the valium, should up your seizure threshold and you're not majorly over with the tramdol (though some individuals are particularly sensitive).





Captain.Heroin said:


> be safer in the future we like u


Thanks peeps. I survived  added N extra 10mg diaz and 150mg pregab, and a fair few ciders. Had a lovellllly sleep. Even woke up with half a bottle of cider left which NEVER happens lol. 
Mmmm breakfast


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Thanks peeps. I survived  added N extra 10mg diaz and 150mg pregab, and a fair few ciders. Had a lovellllly sleep. Even woke up with half a bottle of cider left which NEVER happens lol.
> Mmmm breakfast


I mean it though, we do care about you.  You are a rather funny guy and I don't want to hear about you getting hurt 

you tend to go hard or go home, yes?   No judgments at all.  I like to take psychedelics and do risky things (mountain climbing is a big plus) or black out in public... I don't aim on the low end of things.  I cringe at the word "microdosing".  But I think you're macrodosing bro


----------



## BK38

Man, I pinched my sativa weed plant, just to see if the buds are thickening up on the main stem and holy fuck, I've washed my hands twice and it STILL SMELLS. If the smell is anything to go by, this is going to be some fire ass weed. It's so close yet so far til I'm smoking it . Probably still 3 weeks til harvest and 3 weeks for drying/curing. A month and half.... *crys in lack of THC*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Thinking of your plants dude.

I got rid of some of my bud then smoked most. Im going to try and taper off ive been smoking 5 times a day for a while now.

It can be fun but i want my sharp mind back.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Thinking of your plants dude.
> 
> I got rid of some of my bud then smoked most. Im going to try and taper off ive been smoking 5 times a day for a while now.
> 
> It can be fun but i want my sharp mind back.



I hear you. I could buckle and just get 20 euro worth of overpriced hash, but I'm doing a fair amount of writing work at the moment and want to stay productive/sharp. I figure once I get my website up, I can treat myself to a bit. Not of my stuff though, as I definitely need to finish this website in less than 6 weeks. I've been off the Phenibut for nearly 3 weeks now and just have some beers one day a week, so BK is being a very good boy atm. T-breaks are good for the wallet and keeps it more special, probably how it should be really.


----------



## BK38

Definitely an adjustment being 100% sober except for maybe 12hrs a week though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah keeping it special.

Too much and it's needed to merely function.

Sometimes when i get stoned i can't stop talking, but other times i get fixated on things totally irrelevant. 

Beers are nice i usually grab an IPA on my way home from work. But any more than that and i start throwing quarters at bus drivers for driving off without me.


----------



## BK38

I generally prefer to get high alone and work on my art/music/writing; especially if I'm having more than like half a joint. I smoke socially too, but just a bit otherwise I get too spacey for my liking generally and feel kinda dumb/awkward. I like IPAs too  But I generally like to keep em coming. On my one drinking day, I generally get a 6 pack, but I kill it over like 5-6 hours, so it's not too crazy and just cop a buzz.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Drinking turns me into a saucy little troll.

I can hold it together if needed, but the liquor usually is whispering in my ear to stir things up. 

I can get playful but some people take offense to it. If you know me you know i'm just goofing around tho.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Drinking turns me into a saucy little troll.
> 
> I can hold it together if needed, but the liquor usually is whispering in my ear to stir things up.
> 
> I can get playful but some people take offense to it. If you know me you know i'm just goofing around tho.



Liquor turns me into a mean keyboard warrior, but it's just because I find the trolling fun/funny. I'm generally a fun drunk irl and don't get violent or anything.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I know, you do.

I talk with my hands but when i drink i flail, lol.

I used to look for trouble but the past 4 years ive been better about.. Not getting in trouble.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Alex_1991 said:


> When you die DMT releases in the brain. So I guess the subforum was appropriate, in theory, since the cost is death?
> 
> Sorry, that was a little insensitive. Guy sounds like he needs to learn to darkweb. Or find shit on his own.
> 
> Reminds me of that girl recently who was looking to hookup with a BL guy for coke or whatever.. and then went on to proclaim grasscity as the better place..and were all rude pathetic junkies.. yeah dude.
> 
> Too bad for her at least half the regulars here are gay or just dont give a fuck.


This makes about as much sense as any of snafuinthevoid’s posts.


----------



## Jabberwocky

John15fiveministries said:


> Ya I live a pretty successful life with professional people. Still like to party but not involved with hippie festivals and the dope boy on the corner has no idea what dmt is.


It's a fucking trap.
This dude is 100% a cop trying to get some dumb fuck sell him drugs.
I'm pretty sure Cox and various others have already PM'd him 
"Hey man! I can help you with you problem."
Thinking they'll make good bux by ripping overprice but truly it's the five oy
BAD BOYS BAD BOYS


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> When you die DMT releases in the brain. So I guess the subforum was appropriate, in theory, since the cost is death?
> 
> Sorry, that was a little insensitive. Guy sounds like he needs to learn to darkweb. Or find shit on his own.
> 
> Reminds me of that girl recently who was looking to hookup with a BL guy for coke or whatever.. and then went on to proclaim grasscity as the better place..and were all rude pathetic junkies.. yeah dude.
> 
> Too bad for her at least half the regulars here are gay or just dont give a fuck.


Bullshit. Been clinically dead.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I know, you do.
> 
> I talk with my hands but when i drink i flail, lol.
> 
> I used to look for trouble but the past 4 years ive been better about.. Not getting in trouble.


It's not that I'm looking for trouble man, the trouble finds me and always starts annoying me or something and then shit just ends up in me fucking getting arrested. I don't know.


----------



## schizopath

I still cant understand how Lil Peep discography is just so good. Dude legit has over 200 songs which most of them are really good and like 10-25% is epicly good.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I can hold it together if needed, but the liquor usually is whispering in my ear to stir things up.
> 
> I can get playful but some people take offense to it. If you know me you know i'm just goofing around tho.


Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. You kinda should try to keep it serious but this little thing in your head wants to throw some spices to the mix. Make it spicy, better that way.


----------



## BK38

Man, I'm starting to get kinda bored with being so fucking healthy and responsible at the moment. I don't even eat refined sugar ffs. I guess I do smoke cigarettes, so I got that going in the unhealthy dept. I'm long overdue for some blow or some acid or maybe some mdma. I needs mah THC too. I bought pants today and it was the highlight of my week. Someone should just wheel me out to a field and shoot me. I think I'm just gonna get my website done and then it's time for a blow out. Maybe I'll go to Amsterdam for a week just to get fucked up and see my cousin and some old friends.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Man, I'm starting to get kinda bored with being so fucking healthy and responsible at the moment. I don't even eat refined sugar ffs. I guess I do smoke cigarettes, so I got that going in the unhealthy dept. I'm long overdue for some blow or some acid or maybe some mdma. I needs mah THC too. I bought pants today and it was the highlight of my week. Someone should just wheel me out to a field and shoot me. I think I'm just gonna get my website done and then it's time for a blow out. Maybe I'll go to Amsterdam for a week just to get fucked up and see my cousin and some old friends.


BK my invite to my small but beatiful house is still here.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> BK my invite to my small but beatiful house is still here.



That's very kind. I'm actually thinking of next Summer for Finland. Hopefully all of this Covid bullshit has died down by then. I have a buddy who's a drummer in a psychobilly band and they tour Europe each summer and hit Finland, the friends I have in Vantaa are mutual friends (we all went to school together in Beijing). Perhaps we can do a link up then.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

In Florence Italy all the guys wear white pants.

So i bought white jeans in the USA and i stick out like a soar thumb. I cant wait to spill shit on them.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> In Florence Italy all the guys wear white pants.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Grabbed a few blue bars and theu niiiiiiiiiiiccccce after none for a couple weeks.
I still can't get no satisfaction:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Man, I pinched my sativa weed plant, just to see if the buds are thickening up on the main stem and holy fuck, I've washed my hands twice and it STILL SMELLS. If the smell is anything to go by, this is going to be some fire ass weed. It's so close yet so far til I'm smoking it . Probably still 3 weeks til harvest and 3 weeks for drying/curing. A month and half.... *crys in lack of THC*


I can't imagine not having THC

it would be totally awful.  Every time I go without it, I don't feel well at all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> In Florence Italy all the guys wear white pants.
> 
> So i bought white jeans in the USA and i stick out like a soar thumb. I cant wait to spill shit on them.


I bet your bulge is super noticeable


----------



## JackoftheWood

Ate five thc gummies with a supposed total strength of 350 mg. If it's anywhere near advertised I'm bout to astral project in this motherfucker.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't imagine not having THC
> 
> it would be totally awful.  Every time I go without it, I don't feel well at all.



Honestly, this past year I have smoked the least weed since I was 13. So, the least weed in the past 17 years, kinda crazy, has always been my staple. I can bear it most days, but some days I really just want to get high.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

^^^ Its hard to be a juggler ^^^
enjoying the rain and fixin to liten to it on the tin porch tin roof


----------



## 6am-64-14m

shit is pulsing...


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

schizopath said:


> I still cant understand how Lil Peep discography is just so good. Dude legit has over 200 songs which most of them are really good and like 10-25% is epicly good.



This makes about as much sense as any of snafuinthevoid’s posts.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

madness00 said:


> So i bought white jeans in the USA



That’s flat out criminal.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I feel like a douche. Need to dirty them shits up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I feel like a douche. Need to dirty them shits up.


get lots of jizz stains all over them, shiny white on white


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i bet you look smooth and hot as fuck in white jeans and a white T madness

don't let nobody change U


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## 6am-64-14m

anyone up for a home made roast beef sammmichhh?
gonna be yummy...?
ahhh, com on, folk, dont be shy. geee


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

^ is that the douche from the jersey shore.... Ronnie?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I mean it though, we do care about you.  You are a rather funny guy and I don't want to hear about you getting hurt
> 
> you tend to go hard or go home, yes?   No judgments at all.  I like to take psychedelics and do risky things (mountain climbing is a big plus) or black out in public... I don't aim on the low end of things.  I cringe at the word "microdosing".  But I think you're macrodosing bro


Thanks bro, means alot honestly 

I have always been one for go hard or go home. No half measures. Live each day as if it's your last as you could be fucking dead tomorrow. I've always been like that. 
I think losing so many good mates at the click of a finger made me even worse.

Whats macrodosing? 

It's 5am and I've woken up with like a liter of cider. I worked 11 hours yesterday and passed right out, didn't even have any drugs. 
Gotta be up at 8am. Gona smash this cider, have a cig and lie back down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Thanks bro, means alot honestly
> 
> I have always been one for go hard or go home. No half measures. Live each day as if it's your last as you could be fucking dead tomorrow. I've always been like that.
> I think losing so many good mates at the click of a finger made me even worse.
> 
> Whats macrodosing?
> 
> It's 5am and I've woken up with like a liter of cider. I worked 11 hours yesterday and passed right out, didn't even have any drugs.
> Gotta be up at 8am. Gona smash this cider, have a cig and lie back down


i used to be like that when I was younger

and to some degree I still am

but you got to take care of yourself

macro is to large as micro is to small

now I am waiting to hear if my love interest wants dick tonight or if I'm saving my load up for something fierce tomorrow (I think i'm in loveeee)


----------



## SS373dOH

Abesimpson.gif


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> In Florence Italy all the guys wear white pants.
> 
> So i bought white jeans in the USA and i stick out like a soar thumb. I cant wait to spill shit on them.


you can use them 2 post in the gay thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you can use them 2 post in the gay thread


I really want to see how he looks in them :D


----------



## 6am-64-14m

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> ^ is that the douche from the jersey shore.... Ronnie?


Yeah... thas me, babe. rememba?


----------



## Shady's Fox

who uses ''babe''?


----------



## Jabberwocky

EVERYONE IN ABYSS SHOULD LISTEEN TO THIS! IMPORTANT FOR EVERY ABYSS USER!! IT'S MESSAGE FROM WAHABI MUSLIMS OF SAUDI ARABIA TO ABYSS! INFIDELS WILL DIE AND ALLAH'S WILL WILL STAY. INSHALLAH!





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## DopeM

The Ruth's

Dick King Smith (wrote the book on it iirc)

My spouse & I

Peeee tah Tek



Shady's Fox said:


> who uses ''babe''?


You in the above question babe


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> who uses ''babe''?


Even worse is "bro"


----------



## DopeM

Listen here brehhhh


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

@madness00 can we see what you look like your white jeans?


----------



## Shady's Fox

❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> @madness00 can we see what you look like your white jeans?



Sure. I'll throw on my air force one's too and a black v neck.


----------



## Shady's Fox

''I fell off, X''.


----------



## Shady's Fox

He was and still is my role model.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


>


That's so hot.... bulge is so visible and I felt mine grow 

Damn.  That's hot.  

A+ would ask for your digits


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I like them the more i wear them.

I just don't like having too much attention on me and i stick out. They'll get dirty. Can't wait.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I like them the more i wear them.
> 
> I just don't like having too much attention on me and i stick out. They'll get dirty. Can't wait.


probably lipstick around the fly

ppl will know u a player


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Sure. I'll throw on my air force one's too and a black v neck.


I got now white air forces which are not long, but I got one black pair which are long so snow doesn't go to your boot in winter. My black ones are kinda like yours but they're thicker. Good boots.
White pants aren't even that sticky to my eyes, like the pants you have. If you wore like Dickies 874 whites It would be sticky.
Anyways, you're handsome fella. No homo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I was madness for a day I'd be fucking all the thick curved chicks and leaving them wanting more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


>


When I get married to my love interest, I'm going to hire you for my bachelor party.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah the high tops are nice. Wicked warm and comfy. Black and white are my go-to colors as well. I have like 5 white v necks and 5 black v necks. Then a pink shirt, pink shorts, yellow shorts, stretch jeans, etc.

I can pull off a lot because i walk with a purpose and look like ima stab ya in the face.

_IDK if he wanted to fight me or freak me!!_


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Yeah the high tops are nice. Wicked warm and comfy. Black and white are my go-to colors as well. I have like 5 white v necks and 5 black v necks. Then a pink shirt, pink shorts, yellow shorts, stretch jeans, etc.
> 
> I can pull off a lot because i walk with a purpose and look like ima stab ya in the face.
> 
> _IDK if he wanted to fight me or freak me!!_


Well, pulling a own style off is definetly a skill. I developed it first by plagiating the style of other graffiti writers, I mean the streetwear style and later on developing that to my own fit. 
I like flannel shirts, kinda tight pants, preferably flex pants. I got these Dickies slim fit flex pants, really cool. Comes from USA. Good quality. I wear bucket hats or flexfit caps. 
I like to wear a lot "offical" looking stuff, like pike shirts, really clean and expensive jackets and blouses. Got lots of cool blouses with swaggy all kinds of bling bling colours IDGAF If I look like a mix of golfer and vandal, it's my style and works for me really good.
I go with pretty basic colour, expect my underwear is always some fucking pink swaggers.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL.

In high school i wore wicked colorful shit but now im all basic solid colors except for plad flannels.

Pink swagger underwear? Dope. I have a wicked silky pair with hearts on them. I usually try to wear them when im wearing a long hoodie or jacket in case i gotta hide a public boner.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> _IDK if he wanted to fight me or freak me!!_








I would be scared to go in for a kiss with you because I'd likely get punched out. 

I'm just extra horned up because I didn't get my dick wet last night.  And that's OK.  I'll have lots of fun tonight I am sure.  

I should get some white jeans and show off my huge bulge.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> LOL.
> 
> In high school i wore wicked colorful shit but now im all basic solid colors except for plad flannels.
> 
> Pink swagger underwear? Dope. I have a wicked silky pair with hearts on them. I usually try to wear them when im wearing a long hoodie or jacket in case i gotta hide a public boner.


Rule #1 never hide your public boner.  Let that shit show.  No one is going to say anything unless they want it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> LOL.
> 
> In high school i wore wicked colorful shit but now im all basic solid colors except for plad flannels.
> 
> Pink swagger underwear? Dope. I have a wicked silky pair with hearts on them. I usually try to wear them when im wearing a long hoodie or jacket in case i gotta hide a public boner.


I usually just put my dick where belt is you know strap it on with a belt if i get too bad boner publicly. Yeah, it comes out of my pants but that way nobody notices. Don't wear any belly button shirts using this technique.
Yeah, I wear mostly white shirts with cool stuff on them but I can send you the pictures of my 2 summer shirts I like very much and they're "kinda" couloful. They're blouses.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Rule #1 never hide your public boner.  Let that shit show.  No one is going to say anything unless they want it.


This one day I was getting some post package and the chick on counter was just too much for me. My dick went from 0-100 in 2 secconds. Smiling to her while imagining raping her, name on the paper and have a nice day.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The term "blouses" is most often used for women's shirts. Don't come to the USA calling your shirts a blouse, my dude.

But yeah id like to see the shirts.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> The term "blouses" is most often used for women's shirts. Don't come to the USA calling your shirts a blouse, my dude.
> 
> But yeah id like to see the shirts.


google translate scammed me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> google translate scammed me.


Clothing words tend to vary a lot country to country and I know you're not from US.  

I'm glad Madness clued you in though.  

I didn't think much of it though.  I'm pretty stupid when it comes to clothes and honestly I don't even know what a "blouse" is.  Sounds like a racial slur.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> The term "blouses" is most often used for women's shirts. Don't come to the USA calling your shirts a blouse, my dude.
> 
> But yeah id like to see the shirts.





Here u go.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I always thought a blouse was like a fancy shirt. Not a t shirt, not a dress, but a blouse?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The shirt on the left @DeadManWalkin' looks like a "Hawaiian shirt". Im not a fan of them but ive seen pictures of you and you could pull off anything.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> The short on the left @DeadManWalkin' looks like a "Hawaiian shirt". Im not a fan of them but ive seen pictures of you and you could pull off anything.


I like to wear it with bucket hat and short shorts. Long socks. Looks like I'm going to golf or some shit. 
Yeah, it's a joke here - people say only wife beaters or gays wear them but I wear it unironically it's not even hawaji shirt it just looks like one. I didn't realize when i bought it i was tweaking and made some money with speed so i wanted to invest to something. But i love it.


----------



## DopeM

I think 2 summers ago was Tommy Bahama summer around here or some shit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol post a pic of your short shorts.

I could never pull off a bucket hat.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Here u go.


What would you even call those shirts @madness00 

my vocabulary is sadly lacking w/ clothing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hawaiian shirt and stay at home dad shirt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Hawaiian shirt and stay at home dad shirt.


"stay at home dad" = sad dad?  :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Lol post a pic of your short shorts.
> 
> I could never pull off a bucket hat.


Don't have any long mirrors in the house and I need to use my GF's phone to take pics and I have this flip flap phone myself. 
I can show soon. I'll PM you some bucket hat shit.


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Hawaiian shirt and stay at home dad shirt.


Yea was gonna say that's a total tourist dad or hardworking/drinking in the hammock dad


madness00 said:


> Lol post a pic of your short shorts.
> 
> I could never pull off a bucket hat.


I got some real nice Patagonia swimmies that are plain enough to look like decent shorts that I throw on from time to time if the mood strikes (hasn't lately bc I haven't been bicycling as much as past years) but I swear my left nut would hang out the bottom I'd I turn the wrong way since The Accident.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I had to google bucket hat.

I don't recall ever seeing one outside of a beach.

Are they fashionable in Europe?

Europe tends to be ahead of the fashion curve.


----------



## DopeM

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Don't have any long mirrors in the house and I need to use my GF's phone to take pics and I have this flip flap phone myself.
> I can show soon. I'll PM you some bucket hat shit.


Fucking post the buckets in public you fucking carpet bagging sonofabitch scumbag


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I had to google bucket hat.
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing one outside of a beach.
> 
> Are they fashionable in Europe?


yeah. well some people wear them.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> Fucking post the buckets in public you fucking carpet bagging sonofabitch scumbag



The bucket picture is hilarious. He looks high AF and wearing a sweater with a collared shirt under it lol.

Kids fearless.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


>


Is this real shit?  If so I need to point a buddy in the way of "ski ball" outfits and adult bibs.


----------



## DopeM

DeadManWalkin' said:


> yeah. well some people wear them.


I used to rock a couple of em for my outdoor adventures and one time when I forgot my hat for softball


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I used to rock a couple of em for my outdoor adventures and one time when I forgot my hat for softball


----------



## DopeM

I see your 20 word description of a photo as interpreted by the mad lad and raise you an actual fucking photo of a bucket hat on my (much younger) head.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We should have just built border walls around ourselves and we would have defeated the china virus.  Humans are the problem and isolation is the solution.  The abyss swallowed me whole and I don't ever want out - I'm being disintegrated by the singularity and I can feel all of the molecules and elements of my body departing from one another, collapsing into Pandora's box, replaced by others like a rotting plank of Theseus' ship.  I can feel my spirit being sent to Delos and I'm no more...






RIP CH ? - 2020


----------



## DopeM

S





Captain.Heroin said:


> We should have just built border walls around ourselves and we would have defeated the china virus.  Humans are the problem and isolation is the solution.  The abyss swallowed me whole and I don't ever want out - I'm being disintegrated by the singularity and I can feel all of the molecules and elements of my body departing from one another, collapsing into Pandora's box, replaced by others like a rotting plank of Theseus' ship.  I can feel my spirit being sent to Delos and I'm no more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP CH ? - 2020


Sometimes the singularity is the singular most comforting thought I can think and most of the other times it's the single most frightening thing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Sometimes the singularity is the singular most comforting thought I can think and most of the other times it's the single most frightening thing.


A+ imo


----------



## Soso78

Is jo Biden a paedophile? Looks a bit of a nonce


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DeadManWalkin' said:


> expect my underwear is always some fucking pink swaggers.



Haha. Okay Joe Arpaio!!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> What would you even call those shirts @madness00
> 
> my vocabulary is sadly lacking w/ clothing



Button-ups
Or 
Button-downs

Not a blouse. Women were blouses.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Button-ups
> Or
> Button-downs
> 
> Not a blouse. Women were blouses.


Thank you

All I know is I don't like clothing or face masks.  I like public nudity.


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Oh yeah, not only that but he worships Satan and drinks the blood of children, fucks them and then he eats them. All Democrats do this! Everybody knows this.


Tbf, I have made it 34 years on this planet without ever seeing another person sniff a child, outside of parents and diapers or other situations similar to that where sniffing them would be a benefit to the child.  This motherfucker sniffs every child within 10 ft of him like I sniff my weed jars right before I roll up a fatty and consume their beautiful refueling oils.

It's as if he can't help himself.  He can't just wait for the private blood gathering ceremony, he just HAS to get a whiff to keep whatever bloodmagik they use from running out between ceremonies.   Dudes probably 42069 years old.


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Lol post a pic of your short shorts.
> 
> I could never pull off a bucket hat.


Aight but I'm not taking the time to edit out the NSFW nutsack


----------



## Captain.Heroin

balls are more than welcome here


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DopeM said:


> Tbf, I have made it 34 years on this planet without ever seeing another person sniff a child, outside of parents and diapers or other situations similar to that where sniffing them would be a benefit to the child.  This motherfucker sniffs every child within 10 ft of him like I sniff my weed jars right before I roll up a fatty and consume their beautiful refueling oils.
> 
> It's as if he can't help himself.  He can't just wait for the private blood gathering ceremony, he just HAS to get a whiff to keep whatever bloodmagik they use from running out between ceremonies.   Dudes probably 42069 years old.



What do YOU know about bloodmagik ceremonies.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guys I'm getting really sad that my life has passed me by so quickly and I squandered so much of my time when I really could have spent it getting high


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> guys I'm getting really sad that my life has passed me by so quickly and I squandered so much of my time when I really could have spent it getting high


Don't worry fren, you were getting high - the only thing you squandered were your memory cells and that's alright because those grow back!  You know what doesn't grow back?  The days you wasted not getting high, you can never get those days back.   You've done well.m8


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Can I get a large pizza with extra black olives?


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> What do YOU know about bloodmagik ceremonies.


The only thing I know about magik is that I don't know enough to even fucks with it.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hey CH I’ll get high for the both of us...  right meow.


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Can I get a large pizza with extra black olives?


Sure let me incant that for you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Don't worry fren, you were getting high - the only thing you squandered were your memory cells and that's alright because those grow back!  You know what doesn't grow back?  The days you wasted not getting high, you can never get those days back.   You've done well.m8


That's a huge relief.  

I was worried I spent too much time hanging out with friends, watching tv and movies, reading books, learning in class, working, etc. instead of doing drugs.  

WHEW!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Hey CH I’ll get high for the both of us...  right meow.


yay!

I got baked, that's "something".  It's not what I want it to be but whatever.  

I was going to do something really cool by now but my body had other plans (physical disintegration, illnesses, pain conditions)... ugh. 

I was hoping to get away from plebes during the pandemic to further explore isolation and loneliness but the plebes will come out with the vaccine coming soon and then they will be coughing in my 6 feet space again 

I hate this world


----------



## Joey

Driving by. Man I’m lost for words how I’m feeling today. Starting uni in September online, but already doing a preliminary course outlining how the system works. Computer Science. I was gonna drop that in favour of A PSW certification but have instead found a factory job Mon-Sat afternoon shift every week doing some assembly. Eventually once I have wheels and thus not dependant in a ride I’ll be making sure I apply for a setup position which Is a few bucks better pay. I’m a CNC machine op by trade, went to college for it in 2016/2017. Then I’ll be looking at an apprenticeship as a machinist.

My life is about to get busier. It’s good. Feeling more capable and useful than I have in awhile.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hey Alex, let the grown-ups talk....


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's a huge relief.
> 
> I was worried I spent too much time hanging out with friends, watching tv and movies, reading books, learning in class, working, etc. instead of doing drugs.
> 
> WHEW!


I don't see why those things you listed and being in drugs are mutually exclusive....

Granted, i have ignored my friends and responsibilities from time to time for some chemically enhanced 'me time', I usually found a way to get high and live life, much to my friends parents chagrin


----------



## DopeM

Alex_1991 said:


> Driving by. Man I’m lost for words how I’m feeling today. Starting uni in September online, but already doing a preliminary course outlining how the system works. Computer Science. I was gonna drop that in favour of A PSW certification but have instead found a factory job Mon-Sat afternoon shift every week doing some assembly. Eventually once I have wheels and thus not dependant in a ride I’ll be making sure I apply for a setup position which Is a few bucks better pay. I’m a CNC machine op by trade, went to college for it in 2016/2017. Then I’ll be looking at an apprenticeship as a machinist.
> 
> My life is about to get busier. It’s good. Feeling more capable and useful than I have in awhile.


That's cool dewd.

Blogs can be found over there ------------> 

Where is that cunt who runs that shit anyways?  @Mel22 wtf?  Get it together you got noobs posting blogs in the abyss... Now's your time to shine melly Mel


There is also some sort of Life Advice and Visual Arts forum on the board where ppl post shit like that.  Fuck, I reca there being like a careers and school section here too, not that I've ventured out of the lounge since I answered the same HR related question about MDMA for the 1000th time back in 06


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Please, PLEASE don’t summon the devil.


----------



## DopeM

That hoe been MIA for a hot minute


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Dreams really do come true!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I don't see why those things you listed and being in drugs are mutually exclusive....


Other people are parasites, the DRUG will never leave me


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Mooooornning.

How are you doing instead of shitty?  

JJ


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I like them the more i wear them.
> 
> I just don't like having too much attention on me and i stick out. They'll get dirty. Can't wait.


I'm a painter and wear white paints everyday for the last 30 years. nobody is lookin at you in a bad way. they just think you're a drunken painter.....


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm a painter and wear white paints everyday for the last 30 years. nobody is lookin at you in a bad way. they just think you're a drunken painter.....



How come painters wear white pants? It seems kind of counter-intuitive to me. Seems like the easiest thing to stain. Or is that the point? Basically, you showcase how good a painter you are if you've got no/fewer stains?


----------



## Shady's Fox

painter, ha. Blue collar work, I learnt that shit on streets from an angel -- blessing in disguise. Me and ma boy used to paint shoes before all that shit.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> How come painters wear white pants? It seems kind of counter-intuitive to me. Seems like the easiest thing to stain. Or is that the point? Basically, you showcase how good a painter you are if you've got no/fewer stains?



*honesty*

but don't be fooled, they come in all shades.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> How come painters wear white pants? It seems kind of counter-intuitive to me. Seems like the easiest thing to stain. Or is that the point? Basically, you showcase how good a painter you are if you've got no/fewer stains?


Once you've managed to keep yer knickers clean for a month you have to show off by not using painters tape for edging, which it turns out means something entirely different in my meth fueled youth with vs. my bosses 30+ years in the painting business.

You should've seen the look on the homeowners face when they came home to find me "edging" in their kitchen on my first day of the job.  Thankfully I had even less shame then than I do now, "just following orders"


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## DopeM

Why all the gypsy women have malnourished fingers?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> How come painters wear white pants? It seems kind of counter-intuitive to me. Seems like the easiest thing to stain. Or is that the point? Basically, you showcase how good a painter you are if you've got no/fewer stains?


You are normally painting things white i.e. walls, so white on white isn't as noticeable.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> You are normally painting things white i.e. walls, so white on white isn't as noticeable.


Fuck, that's a way smarter answer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Fuck, that's a way smarter answer


Your answer was hilarious though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Why all the gypsy women have malnourished fingers?


Gypsies aren't human, that's why.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> How come painters wear white pants? It seems kind of counter-intuitive to me. Seems like the easiest thing to stain. Or is that the point? Basically, you showcase how good a painter you are if you've got no/fewer stains?


not as hot in the sun.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went out today and I wasn't having a good time with it but then I saw this hot thing jogging and I was like yeaaaa *STROKES DICK*


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I went out today and I wasn't having a good time with it but then I saw this hot thing jogging and I was like yeaaaa *STROKES DICK*


Hot thing? A fucking racoon or something?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hot thing? A fucking racoon or something?


a hot guy

he looked a bit more puffed maybe steroid using, but whatever

he was no MADNESS :D


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hot thing? A fucking racoon or something?



Ur dad ho ho slapp go home RITE nah

Lesten

Am gonna tie ur ass next to a fence and pour flour wit water


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> a hot guy
> 
> he looked a bit more puffed maybe steroid using, but whatever
> 
> he was no MADNESS :D


Yeah, well if I saw anyone stroking his dick to me running behind me he would be stroking it back to it's place after a little adventure to the nearby forest.
Fucking perv you probably sprinted after the dude trying to smell his little stinky fluid which comes out of body when it's hot or you're excersising. And no it's not cum.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm just an endless series of transactions.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm just an endless series of transactions.


Sounds like cheap hooker man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, well if I saw anyone stroking his dick to me running behind me he would be stroking it back to it's place after a little adventure to the nearby forest.
> Fucking perv you probably sprinted after the dude trying to smell his little stinky fluid which comes out of body when it's hot or you're excersising. And no it's not cum.


I was not following him


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was not following him


Yeah, you were following the smell of his fluid. You're such a perv you smell it from a long long way. 
You were stronking your dick with eyes closed so it was easier for such an experienced perv to multi task aka fantazize, fap and stalk at the same time.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sounds like cheap hooker man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


>


Classy hookers wear a face mask.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm just an endless series of transactions.



Intentional or not, his answer proved what the fuck is he on about. Forced vocabulary


----------



## Joey

DopeM said:


> That's cool dewd.
> 
> Blogs can be found over there ------------>
> 
> Where is that cunt who runs that shit anyways?  @Mel22 wtf?  Get it together you got noobs posting blogs in the abyss... Now's your time to shine melly Mel
> 
> 
> There is also some sort of Life Advice and Visual Arts forum on the board where ppl post shit like that.  Fuck, I reca there being like a careers and school section here too, not that I've ventured out of the lounge since I answered the same HR related question about MDMA for the 1000th time back in 06


 abyss seemed more appropriate place for a transient thought not requiring an entire new blog or thread or advice. I’ll take note of this though. Not being a smartass or kidding I know the vibe here is more casual or kinda shittalking. That’s fine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alex_1991 said:


> abyss seemed more appropriate place for a transient thought not requiring an entire new blog or thread or advice. I’ll take note of this though. Not being a smartass or kidding I know the vibe here is more casual or kinda shittalking. That’s fine.


how are you doing bro

don't mind dopeM


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I went out today and I wasn't having a good time with it but then I saw this hot thing jogging and I was like yeaaaa *STROKES DICK*


This story only has legs if you actually stroked it right there and then in the street, otherwise it's just another day in LA...


Fuckit who am I kidding.  It's not a day in LA until the diccs have come out to play (in the streets)


----------



## DopeM

Alex_1991 said:


> abyss seemed more appropriate place for a transient thought not requiring an entire new blog or thread or advice. I’ll take note of this though. Not being a smartass or kidding I know the vibe here is more casual or kinda shittalking. That’s fine.


You're good dood

You can literally post whatever you want here

Other than some shit that the sjw crowd decided for the rest of everyone you can't.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> This story only has legs if you actually stroked it right there and then in the street, otherwise it's just another day in LA...
> 
> 
> Fuckit who am I kidding.  It's not a day in LA until the diccs have come out to play (in the streets)


Yeah I know, my story was lame. 






I've had a totally dumb and lame summer I know.  I could have done better.


----------



## Joey

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you doing bro
> 
> don't mind dopeM


 I’ve had my ups and downs. Wasn’t wanting to post about it because my dad is aware of my account here but I doubt he will read. I picked up a half gram crystal the other night and I’m in some (relatively to before) minor use but still optimistic. I’m not buying more, I can’t and I’m starting this job on Monday now. Might just flush the rest cause this is idiotic of me to be doing right now. Been a little down on some personal shit but whatever.

The majority of my life is going very well though. Thanks for asking. How about you?


----------



## Joey

DopeM said:


> You're good dood
> 
> You can literally post whatever you want here
> 
> Other than some shit that the sjw crowd decided for the rest of everyone you can't.


thanks man haha


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I know, my story was lame.
> 
> I've had a totally dumb and lame summer I know.  I could have done better.


Ohhhh stahp it


All our summers have been lame... Even mine and I spent 5 weeks driving all over the country to see cool shit.

I've still lost my job, only had sex with one woman, not done nearly enough of some drugs and wayyyyyy too much of others, I think I've played well over 400 hours of video games (and I didn't even have access to them for 5 weeks on the road), a bunch of other lame shit


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I know, my story was lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a totally dumb and lame summer I know.  I could have done better.



omg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alex_1991 said:


> I’ve had my ups and downs. Wasn’t wanting to post about it because my dad is aware of my account here but I doubt he will read. I picked up a half gram crystal the other night and I’m in some (relatively to before) minor use but still optimistic. I’m not buying more, I can’t and I’m starting this job on Monday now. Might just flush the rest cause this is idiotic of me to be doing right now. Been a little down on some personal shit but whatever.
> 
> The majority of my life is going very well though. Thanks for asking. How about you?


Congrats on starting a job soon man. 

I'm doing ok.  I've been better, been worse.  I guess things are ok?  Physical health is bad.  Mental health is ok for now I guess.


----------



## jhjhsdi

What up dawgs
I know I already posted it in the moan about something random thread but I am well pissed off
Worked all week and got paid today and no one has any god dam ketamine for sale
I couldn't even find any decent painkillers for sale apart from diazepam which I'm not buying because 1. Ex benzo addict and 2. I can get them for free if I want
I just want some fuckin k
I mean it's good I didn't end up spending any money tonight (didn't even drink today) but still I'm pissed off

Actually I did drink today but a very VERY small amount of 5.5% cider. Probably about a pint. Not even enough to feel it.

I better be able to score tomorrow. I want at least 5g. My veins are gonna take some abuse I tell thee

Got a meeting with my solicitor in 5 days so I really want to scratch this itch tomorrow so the tracks in my hands aren't overly visible at the meeting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> omg



ya it was hot

too bad you don't have VR experience when I'm fucking, it would be mind blowing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I just want some fuckin k
> I mean it's good I didn't end up spending any money tonight (didn't even drink today) but still I'm pissed of


just wait my friend, your tolerance needs to go down 8(


----------



## Captain.Heroin

QUESTION GUYS

why am I having hot/cold flashes

do I have the covid, again? 

I can't get comfortable, I don't feel well, cough/sniffles.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I remember watching some covid survivor who got fentanyl in the hospital because they were restless and I remember thinking wtf why not benzos

and they got addicted, lol wut


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Probably, either that or you are in withdrawals from something?
> 
> Feel better Captn


I haven't used opiates in a long time, haven't quit any hard drugs, am not using anything but THC.  

Not craving alcohol - I don't "come off" that (and haven't drank for a while like a few days now to help my body heal).


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> just wait my friend, your tolerance needs to go down 8(


I wish that was true. I had near 2 years off before, tolerance was back to being sky high after 1 line... Have a read about 'permatolerance' with dissociatives. That's why I always tell people that are new to K not to abuse it. Once that magic is gone, it's gone forever. You lose all the psychedelic trippy aspect and it just becomes a wonky buzz. Kinda like being pissed/stoned in a line. 
Man what I'd give to get that magic back. I'd give my right bollock. I'd also trade my left one in to get my veins back. 
At least I wouldnt have to worry about getting anyone pregnant aswel. 


Captain.Heroin said:


> QUESTION GUYS
> 
> why am I having hot/cold flashes
> 
> do I have the covid, again?
> 
> I can't get comfortable, I don't feel well, cough/sniffles.


Covid-20 is out, beware.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I wish that was true. I had near 2 years off before, tolerance was back to being sky high after 1 line... Have a read about 'permatolerance' with dissociatives. That's why I always tell people that are new to K not to abuse it. Once that magic is gone, it's gone forever. You lose all the psychedelic trippy aspect and it just becomes a wonky buzz. Kinda like being pissed/stoned in a line.
> Man what I'd give to get that magic back. I'd give my right bollock. I'd also trade my left one in to get my veins back.
> At least I wouldnt have to worry about getting anyone pregnant aswel.
> 
> Covid-20 is out, beware.


I don't like it anymore for whatever reason.  It got too intense/weird/scary.  I don't know.  

Hard to explain.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I remember watching some covid survivor who got fentanyl in the hospital because they were restless and I remember thinking wtf why not benzos
> 
> and they got addicted, lol wut


Lol. 
The government:
"so uh, hey boss, covid hasn't killed them!? What do we do?" 
"let's get the cunt addicted to fent. That'll teach em to survive covid. Heh heh heh"
I am so glad I haven't got kids


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't like it anymore for whatever reason.  It got too intense/weird/scary.  I don't know.
> 
> Hard to explain.


It's very marmite I think, k. 
Doesn't seem to be many people who think it's just 'alright' (by itself) 
Although I have known some people love it for years and then suddenly just hate it  
It has changed from what it used to be though. The street crystal anyway. The vial stuff I'm guessing is the same as it always has been? I haven't done enough vials to be able to pass judgment there.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Someone gave me a little tub of snuff. Never really tried it before.
It's the menthol one. Sniffing it is almost like sniffing old skool k crystals, the proper minty menthol hospital grade shit 
Apart from its Baki not k and it doesn't do anything apart from make me not want a fag and make me blow out massive brown snots


----------



## Captain.Heroin

with snuff you want it just on the very inside of your nose, not actually trying to get it back there like you would drugs


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> with snuff you want it just on the very inside of your nose, not actually trying to get it back there like you would drugs


It's pretty plesant/refreshing on the nose. Shame it's not getting me fucked up lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> It's pretty plesant/refreshing on the nose. Shame it's not getting me fucked up lol


yeah I don't get anything pleasant from nicotine myself

am having a good time minus the weird feelings that feels like yet another illness... ugh.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah I don't get anything pleasant from nicotine myself
> 
> am having a good time minus the weird feelings that feels like yet another illness... ugh.


Covid-20 vaccinations are already being worked on

Meanwhile you could go to the hospital pretend to have the 19 and get some free fent?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> with snuff you want it just on the very inside of your nose, not actually trying to get it back there like you would drugs


So is it bad for your nose? 
I have no idea how much nicotine is in each 'bump' or small line I do. There's 7g in the tub, but no indication of how much mg nicotine per g or mg etc. Are all snuff the same strength?
Like how many pea size bumps would equal the same amount of nicotine as a normal size hand rolled cig? I'm a real noob when it comes to snuff.


----------



## jhjhsdi

This is the stuff I have


			Kennisgeving voor omleiding


----------



## Coxenormous

Hiya Pals! 

*They see me rollin' in on my Segway! 



*


----------



## jhjhsdi

Alright cox, how's the stab wound?
You healing up nicely? 
I hope they're giving you some good drugs in hospital.


----------



## Coxenormous

jhjhsdi said:


> Alright cox, how's the stab wound?
> You healing up nicely?
> I hope they're giving you some good drugs in hospital.


Yeah I feel like deserve that “Hero” title now, I got battle scars. Healing wonderful. Weed helps a lot


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> The term "blouses" is most often used for women's shirts. Don't come to the USA calling your shirts a blouse, my dude.
> 
> But yeah id like to see the shirts.


In lounge terminology its a dude that plays for the other team, or flamboyant dresser; derived from chappelle show.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> In lounge terminology its a dude that plays for the other team, or flamboyant dresser; derived from chappelle show.


Jfc ppl, how many times are you going to make this poor man explain what's going on here? There is an actual thread created just for this not even 2 months ago....  Maybe a mod can sticky it for the newbs and others who might mistakenly think a blouse is some sort of shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> So is it bad for your nose?
> I have no idea how much nicotine is in each 'bump' or small line I do. There's 7g in the tub, but no indication of how much mg nicotine per g or mg etc. Are all snuff the same strength?
> Like how many pea size bumps would equal the same amount of nicotine as a normal size hand rolled cig? I'm a real noob when it comes to snuff.


I wouldn't know; some are strong and some are weak.  Depends on the brand.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I remember watching some covid survivor who got fentanyl in the hospital because they were restless and I remember thinking wtf why not benzos
> 
> and they got addicted, lol wut


Benzos are not for human consumption.  How many damn times do I have to bang that drum.. 

In reality I'm guessing fent is cheaper foron the balance sheets / they have actual medical emergency uses for the benzos or something...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Benzos are not for human consumption.  How many damn times do I have to bang that drum..
> 
> In reality I'm guessing fent is cheaper foron the balance sheets / they have actual medical emergency uses for the benzos or something...


I disagree, benzos are absolutely human medicine.  Nothing else works.  I welcome you to step inside A WORLD OF PAIN™ to see what it's like to be CAPTAIN.HEROINE for a day.


----------



## Shady's Fox

how is kazahstan captaina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> how is kazahstan captaina


It is pretty awesome

Lots of buttsex to drown out the mind numbing boredom


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I sincerely want to go back and relax

Why they charge too much for alcohol is beyond me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm listening to one of my old albums I made many years ago.  Because sometimes I like to go back and FEEL.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am horny

he's horny

why rub ur feet onto the ground

sure


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This sounds so good I want to share it with the world, but the world is cold and indifferent, a living corpse.  Life hallucinates itself; we are like all the other dead rocks in the dead universe, ready for its collapse back to nothing. 

We are a life form who have synthesized what once was and will never be again.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I disagree, benzos are absolutely human medicine.  Nothing else works.  I welcome you to step inside A WORLD OF PAIN™ to see what it's like to be CAPTAIN.HEROINE for a day.


Have you considered that maybe you are an alien lifeform and not human?  That your anxiety blooms from an impending sense of doom from being so far from what your inner being knows to be home like the character Ford Prefect from HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy?

Have you felt a sensation that he didn’t understand because no one on Earth had ever experienced it before. In moments of great stress, every life form that exists gives out a tiny subliminal signal. This signal simply communicates an exact and almost pathetic sense of how far that being is from the place of his birth. On Earth it is never possible to be farther than sixteen thousand miles from your birthplace, which really isn’t very far, so such signals are too minute to be noticed. Ford Prefect was at this moment under great stress, and he was born six hundred light-years away in the near vicinity of Betelgeuse.

The barman reeled for a moment, hit by a shocking, incomprehensible sense of distance. He didn’t know what it meant, but he looked at Ford Prefect with a new sense of respect, almost awe.


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah probably from Uranus


----------



## DopeM

I think that's where he's coming to


----------



## mal3volent

Better clear the runway then.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DopeM said:


> Have you considered that maybe you are an alien lifeform




/raises hand Oooh ooooh. I have I have. And I am. I have B- Rh- blood. One of the rarest of the rare. My bloodline can be traced all the way back to the holy grail. Some weird fallen angel shit. For realz real. I’m the _ chosen  _ one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Have you considered that maybe you are an alien lifeform and not human?  That your anxiety blooms from an impending sense of doom from being so far from what your inner being knows to be home like the character Ford Prefect from HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy?
> 
> Have you felt a sensation that he didn’t understand because no one on Earth had ever experienced it before. In moments of great stress, every life form that exists gives out a tiny subliminal signal. This signal simply communicates an exact and almost pathetic sense of how far that being is from the place of his birth. On Earth it is never possible to be farther than sixteen thousand miles from your birthplace, which really isn’t very far, so such signals are too minute to be noticed. Ford Prefect was at this moment under great stress, and he was born six hundred light-years away in the near vicinity of Betelgeuse.
> 
> The barman reeled for a moment, hit by a shocking, incomprehensible sense of distance. He didn’t know what it meant, but he looked at Ford Prefect with a new sense of respect, almost awe.


I don't belong on Planet Earth please get me back to my People


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> Have you considered that maybe you are an alien lifeform and not human?  That your anxiety blooms from an impending sense of doom from being so far from what your inner being knows to be home like the character Ford Prefect from HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy?
> 
> Have you felt a sensation that he didn’t understand because no one on Earth had ever experienced it before. In moments of great stress, every life form that exists gives out a tiny subliminal signal. This signal simply communicates an exact and almost pathetic sense of how far that being is from the place of his birth. On Earth it is never possible to be farther than sixteen thousand miles from your birthplace, which really isn’t very far, so such signals are too minute to be noticed. Ford Prefect was at this moment under great stress, and he was born six hundred light-years away in the near vicinity of Betelgeuse.
> 
> The barman reeled for a moment, hit by a shocking, incomprehensible sense of distance. He didn’t know what it meant, but he looked at Ford Prefect with a new sense of respect, almost awe.



Wayyy TL;DR


----------



## BK38

EAT PUSSY. DRINK BEER. SMOKE WEED.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't belong on Planet Earth please get me back to my People


If I found a way off do you think I'd be here?


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> EAT PUSSY. DRINK BEER. SMOKE WEED.


Good day in my book.  How long do you think you could live on pussy and beer?

I hear Guinness is most nutritionally sufficient and might get you an extra week of drunken stupor vs. your typical ale before you die if that's all you were subsisting on.

Now, how many electrolytes are in vaginal fluids?  I imagine a few, and if you time things right you might even snatch some protein from in there....


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Good day in my book.  How long do you think you could live on pussy and beer?
> 
> I hear Guinness is most nutritionally sufficient and might get you an extra week of drunken stupor vs. your typical ale before you die if that's all you were subsisting on.
> 
> Now, how many electrolytes are in vaginal fluids?  I imagine a few, and if you time things right you might even snatch some protein from in there....



I dunno, a decent while I think. Monks used to do beer fasts for months at a time and they seemed to do ok. I reckon you could get away with a mostly Guinness diet for about 2-3 months.

I sort of survived on Reese's peanut butter cups, Granny Smith Green Apples and Heroin for about 6 months. I wasn't living well, but I'm still here.

I volunteer as a research subject for this Pussy/Beer/Weed experiment.

Edit: 40 days on just beer for the monks: https://aleteia.org/2019/03/05/no-food-only-beer-fasting-like-a-17th-century-monk/


----------



## BK38

Reminds me of this skit @DopeM


----------



## DopeM

I tried rly hard to get into that crew but a large majority of their skits miss my target unfortunately - still something quite loveable about them


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> If I found a way off do you think I'd be here?


lsd


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Today's my birthday


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Today's my birthday



Happy Birthday cocksucka!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Today's my birthday


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Because we go party till them lights come on
And then my song start thumping because my mic still on._


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing BLs 

JJ


EDIT: Happy birthday madness00!!!


----------



## jhjhsdi

I've just done 500mg of speed paste IV

Got 2g of k this morning and it didn't touch the fucking sides

Got given speed fir free soooooo. Why not

Gona regret it later for sure


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> Reminds me of this skit @DopeM



That kids got nothing on Nicholas cage in leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## Hylight

FAPPELLICIOUS !!


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Today's my birthday


This is the sort of shit that used to get you roasted around here...

Hbd though you needy fuck


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Abyss is my blog.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Today's my birthday


HBD Madness  I wish you get all the presents you wished for. You have any special wishes BL could fill? 


jhjhsdi said:


> I've just done 500mg of speed paste IV
> 
> Got 2g of k this morning and it didn't touch the fucking sides
> 
> Got given speed fir free soooooo. Why not
> 
> Gona regret it later for sure


Speed paste is the shit  fuck americans and asians with their meth. But 0.5g? Your brains have been fried I have done the paste of your country it's real good.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Nah dude i just want you all to get fucked up and post stupid shit for my entertainment.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> But 0.5g? Your brains have been fried I have done the paste of your country it's real good.


Word. Thats like 2 grams of Finnish speed at once.


----------



## DopeM

Can you believe that dood?  I mean...  I have never!


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Nah dude i just want you all to get fucked up and post stupid shit for my entertainment.


USUALLY WHEN I EAT BENZOS AND TRY TO COME HERE TO POST DUMB SHIT I JUST END UP NODDING ON MY COMPUTER AND HAVING FINGER ON ONE BUTTONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN LIKE THIS AND I CAN'T POST SINCE IT TAKES TOO MUCH TIME TO REMOVE THEM REGULARLY AND I END UP PRESSING THE DELETE BUTTON AND NODDING THERE SO IT DELETES EVERYTHING.


----------



## DopeM

Great story, keep eating benzos it seems to be working for you


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Great story, keep eating benzos it seems to be working for you


Nah I rarely eat them.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DMW slams his vegetables.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I need a new avatar.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I need a new avatar.



Pls no?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fine make it that meme girl that bugs out her eyes. The creepy girlfriend meme.

Hold on.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

madness00 said:


> Pls no?



It’s too confusing. People don’t get that it means by popular demand. Go figure.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> DMW slams his vegetables.


Bro i tought u keep secrets.
What about you and even fucking ibuprofein? You slam fucking even water to your body when you want to shower. 
This guy has no limits, he once slammed fucking diarrhea in front of me. Fucking insane. His body has developed some kind of resilience, so he just enjoys it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Who are you calling bro, my little bitch-boy.

I have no shame in slamming anything.

Is diarrhea too real for you? Do you even know what diarrhea is, you uneducated, broken fin?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Pshttt.

Fucking DMW.

With the lights out, it's less dangerous.

Stay beta, cock whore.

Lol at myself saying stay beta.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> How long do you think you could live on ass and THC?
> 
> Now, how many electrolytes are in seminal fluids?  I imagine a few, and if you time things right you might even snatch some protein from in there....


I could live off ass and THC forever. 

There are many electrolytes.  I bottle and sell it like Gatorade.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I need a new avatar.


----------



## euphoricc

^^^ DUDE NOTHING PERSONAL BRO&&&&^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  @Captain HEROIN-THE MAN HIMSELF---- but that shit makes me sick ur pic~!  BUT----I FUCKING RESPECT IT IF U ARE THAT REP THAT SHIT~! I FUK MAD HOES/HOOKERS/ESCORTS/W/EVER THEY CALLED MILF`S PAWG `S I FUCK THEM ALLLLLL.................... BUT YOU HAVE HEART AND I RESPECT THAT~!........~.IN 2020 THATS HARD TO FIND


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude how do you always get so fucking rowdy smoking weed?

What strain gets you hyped up like that?

I bet you're fun at parties no sarcasm whatsoever.

@euphoricc


----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> I could live off ass and THC forever.
> 
> There are many electrolytes.  I bottle and sell it like Gatorade.


DUDE when did u turn full man/women thing i coulda swore u was strait>?....maybe not but i wish u the best ur very bold out front with it~!     #respectonmyname LOL PEACE HOMIE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

euphoricc said:


> ^^^ DUDE NOTHING PERSONAL BRO&&&&^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  @Captain HEROIN-THE MAN HIMSELF---- but that shit makes me sick ur pic~!  BUT----I FUCKING RESPECT IT IF U ARE THAT REP THAT SHIT~! I FUK MAD HOES/HOOKERS/ESCORTS/W/EVER THEY CALLED MILF`S PAWG `S I FUCK THEM ALLLLLL.................... BUT YOU HAVE HEART AND I RESPECT THAT~!........~.IN 2020 THATS HARD TO FIND


I was angry they didn't let us have animated GIF's

I wanted something majestic and peaceful like a dolphin jumping out the ocean water for a second. 

Instead they took away animated GIF avatars so I put gay stuff for my avatar.


----------



## euphoricc

madness00 said:


> Dude how do you always get so fucking rowdy smoking weed?
> 
> What strain gets you hyped up like that?
> 
> I bet you're fun at parties no sarcasm whatsoever.
> 
> @euphoricc


HAHAHAHAAH id ddont know man i am 1 party heavy mfer lol lets get it POPPINNN~!!!!


----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was angry they didn't let us have animated GIF's
> 
> I wanted something majestic and peaceful like a dolphin jumping out the ocean water for a second.
> 
> Instead they took away animated GIF avatars so I put gay stuff for my avatar.


AWESOME BRO ~! I LOVE THE STYLE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

euphoricc said:


> i coulda swore u was strait>?


_fake news_


----------



## euphoricc

HERE WE GO LOL


----------



## BK38

Felt kind of depressive today and I had a craving for strong opiates that I haven't had in ages. MEH. It has been a very meh sort of day in general. I wouldn't say no to some oxy and weed and some whiskey rn. It's all because this stupid website I was going back and forth with about freelance work ended up being bullshit and it threw my whole day off. Then I just felt lethargic and shitty in general. *Whine* I want some drugs. I've been sober for a week too, that's probably it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Blessed shit, what some crippled kids without leash needs to hear it's that and ok shade am gonna throw this out there ok

and am not bashin these kids teeths with this towel, some have their hereditary old school traits

and ofc, we the OG, tss..


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Felt kind of depressive today and I had a craving for strong opiates that I haven't had in ages. MEH. It has been a very meh sort of day in general. I wouldn't say no to some oxy and weed and some whiskey rn. It's all because this stupid website I was going back and forth with about freelance work ended up being bullshit and it threw my whole day off. Then I just felt lethargic and shitty in general. *Whine* I want some drugs. I've been sober for a week too, that's probably it.


You sound like you need some pussy in your life.  I keep telling you if you get your dick wet most of your problems will go away and I truly do believe it.

According to the @DeadManWalkin' school of philosophy, you are 100% to blame.  STOP WATCHING CUCK PORN


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> You sound like you need some pussy in your life.  I keep telling you if you get your dick wet most of your problems will go away and I truly do believe it.








						Xanax and alcohol
					

hey im new here.  I get a perscription for 1mg xanax but my doctor has been decreasing my dosage.  I usually smoke a joint to intensify the xanax but I have a very high xanax tolerance i can easily take 4 or 5 bars and remeber everything the next day.  My tolerance will go up quick within days...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Shit if I was sober in France, I would immediately surrender and get fucked up. It’s the only way I could deal with those French bitches. I don’t know how you are doing it. Big props from the wizard!


I would illegally cross the border into Germany or Luxembourg.

I say we GOFUNDME for BK so he can escape and I can go film his squalor and pilgrimage to a better life.  Award winning documentary by 2021.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Some aren't what they're projecting, man. Listen, Shade.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady is asking for a round 7 vs. BK.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would illegally cross the border into Germany or Luxembourg.
> 
> I say we GOFUNDME for BK so he can escape and I can go film his squalor and pilgrimage to a better life.  Award winning documentary by 2021.



Funny thing is I'm literally in a town on some sort of Christian pilgrimage trail that starts in Spain and ends a little further into France from here.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Slap metacarpals on metacarpals, word yo.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Shady is asking for a round 7 vs. BK.



Am too sad

Dogs barkin in the night

Sweater puppies

Knit skewer in old lady's hands, she can't see

Shaking the baby

Drink the bath water

Am cryin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Funny thing is I'm literally in a town on some sort of Christian pilgrimage trail that starts in Spain and ends a little further into France from here.


That's because the Roman Catholic Church conspired to take over Germany and all of Europe.  All the religious zealots and terrorists occupied the minds and hearts of dim-witted white people hundreds of years ago and convinced them of a false god.  This led to the attempted creation of a Holy French Empire which never transpired (and never will), German backlash, the rise of Hitler and the Third Reich.

Thank you for the Holocausts, Jesus.  






Politically devastated Germany, Russia drunk with power, eastern Europe in shambles, all thanks to devotion to a god that does not exist.  The Christian ideologues are trying to ruin America and are doing a damn good job of it too and I'm sick of the world I live in.  I'M SICK OF IT DO YOU HEAR ME???????????

Sorry I haven't gotten baked yet.  SORRY GUYS.


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> Shady is asking for a round 7 vs. BK.



Thanks to my boredom am answerin this whatever rite bcz it's far i mean why, rite. I never hit a kid with my fist, in my life -- a slap on the back ye but shit *grabs nose* you know. I ain't fuckin with this behaviour, ppl around here know Shade and know that am lay off. apparently you didn't but everyone with what they can


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sorry dewd.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Funny thing is I'm literally in a town on some sort of Christian pilgrimage trail that starts in Spain and ends a little further into France from here.


Stop teasing me with puns about how long and glorious your treasure trail is you sexy bastard!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ps. I'm sorry I'm the only one who turns everything into international politics like a salty MAGA supporter with a wet dream of Trump re-election

I promise I'll be on my best behavior


----------



## JoEhJoEh

euphoricc said:


> HAHAHAHAAH id ddont know man i am 1 party heavy mfer lol lets get it POPPINNN~!!!!



I just ordered just one gram Grass of Leafly, it costs extremely much money. Why? it has 86 % THC - I hope they really send it within 5-7 working days. I will report if I can  :D 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> ps. I'm sorry I'm the only one who turns everything into international politics like a salty MAGA supporter with a wet dream of Trump re-election
> 
> I promise I'll be on my best behavior



Trumps re-erection.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Be careful not to party too hard with that gram of bud.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

It has 86% THC! you need just a tiny bit of your bud and it lasts. KLugscheißer.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Jesus power (Power of Christ)
> 
> Jesus Christ has the full might and power of the West: guns, steel, bombs, soldiers, warcrafts, biological and nuclear weapons, submarines and satellites.


We need a big montage of war and pandemic footage with the words superimposed "Jesus died for this" over every bit of it.  Everyone is delusional about the world they live in.  Christianity gives people like Pence and Pals the ability to dig their heads in the sand.

NO SECOND WAVE
THE VIRUS WILL JUST DISAPPEAR
DRINK THE BLEACH

Science died because ignorance gave birth to a whopper lie - the lie of Jesus Christ.  Tons of ignorant people developed worthless moral codes and different systematic religious institutions. 

Almost every religion is based on viviocentric life values; the feebly blind assumption that life is preferable to death.  That slavery is preferable to freedom.  That women should never be freed from men.  That children should never be freed from their families.  Evolution and scientific progress stalled because people want natural slavery.  Natural aristocracy.  Natural patriarchy.  War and violence. 

They will never escape the tedium of a monkey past and evolve into the humanoid species we could have been.  Jesus died so that we may perish on this earth as animals in a bestial, banal way. 

RIP scientific endeavors


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> Trumps re-erection.


#metoo


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Xanax and alcohol
> 
> 
> hey im new here.  I get a perscription for 1mg xanax but my doctor has been decreasing my dosage.  I usually smoke a joint to intensify the xanax but I have a very high xanax tolerance i can easily take 4 or 5 bars and remeber everything the next day.  My tolerance will go up quick within days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org



Are you still butthurt that I said that you were talking shit? I said I stood corrected Shade when you posted a study. I didn't delete or edit my comment, I acknowledged the legit study you posted. I think most people would agree that Benzos are not a typical anti-depressant and were only considered for off-label use to treat maj depression. I'm in a bad mood today, so go rape alley cats or whatever it is you do with your time besides BL, I'm feeling testy. Also, there are other instances of you mis-stating drug classes, so my point about you spreading misinformation stands.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm in a bad mood today


5 Easy Steps

1) Shower.  Get your ass in the shower.  Gotta wash the COVID out of your crack first.
2) Brush your teeth.
3) Shave.
4) Hit the town.  In lockdown?






5) Go on a date.  Get your dick wet.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> ps. I'm sorry I'm the only one who turns everything into international politics like a salty MAGA supporter with a wet dream of Trump re-election
> 
> I promise I'll be on my best behavior


Read my post 

JJ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JoEhJoEh said:


> Read my post
> 
> JJ



I'd be caught dead first.

00


----------



## BK38

I JUST WANT TO WATCH THE WORLD BURN.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I JUST WANT TO WATCH THE WORLD BURN.


You probably  just need to watch a girl ride your dick.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> You probably  just need to watch a girl ride your dick.



Yes, amongst other things. First you get the money, then the powah and then the girls - Tony Montana (dating coach)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yes, amongst other things. First you get the money, then the powah and then the girls - Tony Montana (dating coach)


What you need to buy a whore and then hold her down?  Those things come AFTER getting pussy.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> I'd be caught dead first.
> 
> 00



she just got 00'd


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> What you need to buy a whore and then hold her down?  Those things come AFTER getting pussy.



Paying for it takes all the fun out of it for me, not my style.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Paying for it takes all the fun out of it for me, not my style.


Yeah so you don't need money or power, go get laid already. 









						Asteroid heading towards Earth ‘has 0.41 per cent chance of hitting planet’
					

Projection comes after Nasa detects asteroid flying closer to Earth than ever before




					www.independent.co.uk
				




You've got a 1 in 200 odds of dying when a meteor hits your quaint little French town full of baguettes and wine.  Go heat up a baguette, get tipsy, and fuck a girl please, before the meteor comes.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> she just got 00'd



Can't be fucked to put in any more effort into her.

I could have said anything and she'd a been 00'd.

GGWP.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MADNESS share some of your hetero man mojo with BK he seems to be running low today.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK - You're old enough to know what suits you. I won't pretend to have answers. But somebody out there really, really needs your dick. And you need to be prepared to grab her by the throat once the panties drop. Stressballs, bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> somebody out there really, really needs your dick


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## BK38

Thanks doods. I will get my mojo back. I'm just having a PMS-y day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Thanks doods. I will get my mojo back. I'm just having a PMS-y day.


When was the last time you jerked off?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> When was the last time you jerked off?



yesterday afternoon iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> yesterday afternoon iirc


You have to let your load build up for at least 2, 3, 4 days.  

Setting aside DMW logic - if your hand is doing all the work you won't seek out a girl, you'll be lonely etc.


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> HBD Madness  I wish you get all the presents you wished for. You have any special wishes BL could fill?
> 
> Speed paste is the shit  fuck americans and asians with their meth. But 0.5g? Your brains have been fried I have done the paste of your country it's real good.





schizopath said:


> Word. Thats like 2 grams of Finnish speed at once.


Hell yeah. I did about 1.5g in total maybe more now. So fucked up lol. Pray 4 mojo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Hell yeah. I did about 1.5g in total maybe more now. So fucked up lol. Pray 4 mojo


Dude seriously don't do that with meth.  People have strokes/heart failure and die.  It happens.  

Please tell me you aren't slamming mega doses. 

I used to shoot up with this *very sexy guy* and he would want me to fuck him right after a shot (SMH you can't wait until we get off first?  That's why I don't hit him up anymore)

Not like I'm turned off by it but injecting someone else is not my idea of foreplay. 

And he would want to shoot like 0.3 g to 0.5g of high grade crystal meth.  Holy shit.  

10% of that and my heart feels like I'm going to die.  10x and I would be dead.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> And he would want to shoot like 0.3 g to 0.5g of high grade crystal meth.  Holy shit.
> 
> 10% of that and my heart feels like I'm going to die.  10x and I would be dead.



I've snorted .5g high grade crystal at once before, I was beyond fucking tweaked. 17 year old me was kinda dumb, also that was my first time. I can't imagine slamming that kind of amount.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ya'll need to get educated.  The world will grow cold and die when the sun envelops this rock whole like I would a quarter of a Xanax bar.  

Don't worry about it burning now, it's already dead.  The sun is the source of all live and the grave in one singular object.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I've snorted .5g high grade crystal at once before, I was beyond fucking tweaked. 17 year old me was kinda dumb, also that was my first time. I can't imagine slamming that kind of amount.


It would literally cause me to stroke out and die, I am sure.  I've had a 0.25g shot before (ACCIDENTALLY, I think, I don't know where my mind was) I was excavating shards out of a pipe (hard to tell if there's a little or a lot in those) and when I shot up I knew it was too much and I had to lie down and catch my breath for half an hour.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

is it PLEASANT to do that much?  No.  Small amounts with a cheap thrill are so much better than stimulant incapacitation. 

Please be kind to your circulatory systems guys.  You only get 1.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> is it PLEASANT to do that much?  No.  Small amounts with a cheap thrill are so much better than stimulant incapacitation.
> 
> Please be kind to your circulatory systems guys.  You only get 1.



I had a good time, but the crash was horrific. I wish I was on BL then to know that high grade ice is nowhere near the same animal as whacked down to shit coke. It was my birthday and my buddy just gave me the baggy and said go nuts. So I went into the bathroom and crushed up half of it (it was a gram) and snorted it in one big line. The burn was fucking hardcore and my eyes teared up like crazy. It was intense and the high was something else. Felt like every nerve in my body was lit up and I was on fire. I then proceeded to thrash around on the dance floor like Sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> You sound like you need some pussy in your life.  I keep telling you if you get your dick wet most of your problems will go away and I truly do believe it.
> 
> According to the @DeadManWalkin' school of philosophy, you are 100% to blame.  STOP WATCHING CUCK PORN


He can get his dick wet when he gets his ass to Ireland iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I had a good time, but the crash was horrific. I wish I was on BL then to know that high grade ice is nowhere near the same animal as whacked down to shit coke. It was my birthday and my buddy just gave me the baggy and said go nuts. So I went into the bathroom and crushed up half of it (it was a gram) and snorted it in one big line. The burn was fucking hardcore and my eyes teared up like crazy. It was intense and the high was something else. Felt like every nerve in my body was lit up and I was on fire. I then proceeded to thrash around on the dance floor like Sonic the hedgehog.


Yeah that sounds scary.  

Like almost invisible amounts of it still effect me.  I stopped using it completely because it was just trashing my body.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


I would totally share some personal info but I'm too ASShamed


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah that sounds scary.
> 
> Like almost invisible amounts of it still effect me.  I stopped using it completely because it was just trashing my body.



Yeah, I had a good time, but it was totally reckless and insane to be doing that much, esp for a first time. I was 17 and dumb.


----------



## MsDiz

Oh and happy birthday @madness00 you’d get it today, just coz it’s your birthday and I’m nice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sigh

i'm gonna... go do things

and hate my life a little

fucking covid killing us all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh and happy birthday @madness00 you’d get it today, just coz it’s your birthday and I’m nice.


I offered my services but he did not bite.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I could buy him hookers? Do you think he would like a dozen or so hookers? I don’t know him that well, but I do know a bunch of hookers I could send his way.
> 
> Dunno?


I want a hooker's POV, she needs to wear a necklace with a hidden cam in it.  I want to see how he FUCKS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s so gay, and so hot.


I would share more personal stuff about my current relationship but ... it gets um...................................................... ya


----------



## Captain.Heroin

esp if he's wearing those white jeans

and he invites the whore in, only wearing white jeans, wife beater and drinking a bottle of beer

throws it in the trash (glass shatters) he cracks another, takes a sip, and starts man handling her

the pants come off

moneyshoTTTT


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> esp if he's wearing those white jeans
> 
> and he invites the whore in, only wearing white jeans, wife beater and drinking a bottle of beer
> 
> throws it in the trash (glass shatters) he cracks another, takes a sip, and starts man handling her
> 
> the pants come off
> 
> moneyshoTTTT


----------



## Shady's Fox

@DeadManWalkin'

We here, and not only we -- many past wave members witnessed crucifixion. If that's your view, you're free to leave, if this place causes you psychological harm and you can't face the Sea currents then it's all on youknowwhatamsayin idk

motto is simple around these parts, have a laugh go home bcz at the end of the day that's all life it's all about. We don't promote negativity, aye.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lemon stealing whore?


----------



## DopeM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I need a new avatar.







RIP


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> @DeadManWalkin'
> 
> We here, and not only we -- many past wave members witnessed crucifixion. If that's your view, you're free to leave, if this place causes you psychological harm and you can't face the Sea currents then it's all on youknowwhatamsayin idk
> 
> motto is simple around these parts, have a laugh go home bcz at the end of the day that's all life it's all about. We don't promote negativity, aye.


What the fuck shady? 
I'm pretty sure I have caused this place more psychological harm collectively than I have done to myself. I enjoy it here. 
I'm not that bitter person you just need to PM me your credit card number and I'll be super nice.


----------



## Shady's Fox

First and last time, you once again prove that you live in your ice world. If that's how you see yourself as this person, then ok yo. More power, more smoke.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I think Wizard has a on-going psychosis.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Here’s mine: MasterCard # 6669 6969 9666 6666 exp. 6/6/66 CVV code: 666


Thank you sir, but I'm sure some speedhead faster than me constantly refreshing this page has already emptied your credit. 
I asked for PM.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I think Wizard has a on-going psychosis.


Please enlighten us.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Please enlighten us.



get rid of ur mind cuz it lies.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> get rid of ur mind cuz it lies.


Gone fishing to unwind because it tries.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Please enlighten us.


I got this atheist friend who smoked lots of weed, he got schizophrenia and ended up walking with bible enlightening people.
Fun thing was that he was denying god his entire life and got him inside his head as a punishment.
That's what you get for being infidel. 
Praise to Allah!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What troubles me more is disease.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Thank you please and sorry.


Captain.Heroin said:


> Gone fishing to unwind because it tries.



have u merfed into captaina kazasthana


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to private message @DeadManWalkin' and talk about my existential pain as a man in a world where they're trying to cull all the real men.  United States has this PC porn cuck culture that has gone awry. 

I have to go doggos or I'd sit and shitpost all day long.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm going to private message @DeadManWalkin' and talk about my existential pain as a man in a world where they're trying to cull all the real men.  United States has this PC porn cuck culture that has gone awry.
> 
> I have to go doggos or I'd sit and shitpost all day long.



*busy life*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I fucking hate my life

if I had benzos I'd just take some so I can like living but I really hate it

I'll probably end my life because no benzos one day, I wonder how many people lose their shit and can't keep going because benzos aren't OTC probably more than just me I reckon

I'm glad I can say these things and not have cancel culture take away my free speech


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> From the wizard to you Shady:








am audiophile.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I fucking hate my life
> 
> if I had benzos I'd just take some so I can like living but I really hate it
> 
> I'll probably end my life because no benzos one day, I wonder how many people lose their shit and can't keep going because benzos aren't OTC probably more than just me I reckon
> 
> I'm glad I can say these things and not have cancel culture take away my free speech



fist up


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> am audiophile.


----------



## Shady's Fox

It had potential but stays at but.


----------



## SS373dOH

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh and happy birthday @madness00 you’d get it today, just coz it’s your birthday and I’m nice.


Umm my birthday is tomorrow.. I'll take sloppy seconds.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> It had potential but stays at but.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DopeM said:


> RIP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My phone is about to die and I am trapped in public around the plebes

Need benzo... want out of here


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> My phone is about to die and I am trapped in public around the plebes
> 
> Need benzo... want out of here



You'll be ok. You should invest in a hula hoop with a 6ft radius that keeps them away from you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You'll be ok. You should invest in a hula hoop with a 6ft diameter that keeps them away from you.


Oh it doesnt matter everyone gon a get the covid

Especially here

Life is so obscene, it fools the weak, it lets you dream eternally....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh and happy birthday @madness00 you’d get it today, just coz it’s your birthday and I’m nice.



Aww, thanks.

I don't want it though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

When my phone dies I will cry on the inside a little

It is my only lifeline from everyone here.. I need to get back to my mancave

Aka Butt Basement


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Aww, thanks.
> 
> I don't want it though.


You don’t even know what “it” is... you sure?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I feel uncomfortable.

Reported.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Reported.


How about me, big boy? 

I will shave so you can't feel any facial hair ... just lie back and think about curvy latinas...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dude seriously don't do that with meth.  People have strokes/heart failure and die.  It happens.
> 
> Please tell me you aren't slamming mega doses.
> 
> I used to shoot up with this *very sexy guy* and he would want me to fuck him right after a shot (SMH you can't wait until we get off first?  That's why I don't hit him up anymore)
> 
> Not like I'm turned off by it but injecting someone else is not my idea of foreplay.
> 
> And he would want to shoot like 0.3 g to 0.5g of high grade crystal meth.  Holy shit.
> 
> 10% of that and my heart feels like I'm going to die.  10x and I would be dead.


I'm talking about amphetamine paste bro not meth! I've run out now. I was doing about 250-400mg shots. Still mega wired.
Don't see meth in the UK. In fact the only time I've ever seen it in person was when I got some from the darknet years back
North Korean d-isomer. Shit was NAUGHTY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I'm talking about amphetamine paste bro not meth! I've run out now. I was doing about 250-400mg shots. Still mega wired.
> Don't see meth in the UK. In fact the only time I've ever seen it in person was when I got some from the darknet years back
> North Korean d-isomer. Shit was NAUGHTY


Glad you are well

What purity is paste

I hate where I am right now ugh fml


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I am going to buy a pair of white jeans


----------



## DopeM

Painters wear em to protect themselves from the heat outside

Ch wears them to protect us from the heat inside


----------



## BK38




----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


>


Ch is either that dude in the bottom right who seems to have started his heroin before the rest o the boys that day or JC


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> How about me, big boy?
> 
> I will shave so you can't feel any facial hair ... just lie back and think about curvy latinas...


Why would... Oh i was thinking about assfuck but you're thinking about suckfuck.


Captain.Heroin said:


> Glad you are well
> 
> What purity is paste
> 
> I hate where I am right now ugh fml


Amphetamine sulphate is max 73.9%. Can't go higher than that or it gets oily and then freebase, then just gas.
Oil doesn't mix with water, so it can't be really used IV.
Edit - It can be used IV but it's dangerous as fuck and burns your veins. The filter thing just doesn't work. Just put it straight in to syringe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Ch is either that dude in the bottom right who seems to have started his heroin before the rest o the boys that day or JC


This woman isnt using her face mask so she can talk on the phone

I gave her this look and she put it on

It must have been a dirty look


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Ch is either that dude in the bottom right who seems to have started his heroin before the rest o the boys that day or JC



Which one is JC? Lol @ heroin guy, totally has that druggy pastiness to him.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need drugs WHERE IS JAMAL


----------



## BK38

Today has been a bit of a wash. Think I'm going to make some honey/mustard chicken with sesame seeds, eat and go to bed. Exercise and more website work tmrw, only moving forward is going to keep me sane without drugs atm.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need drugs WHERE IS JAMAL



ditto


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Today has been a bit of a wash. Think I'm going to make some honey/mustard chicken with sesame seeds, eat and go to bed. Exercise and more website work tmrw, only moving forward is going to keep me sane without drugs atm.


Dont jerk it to cuck porn. Save your load for a woman and you will feel happier


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dont jerk it to cuck porn. Save your load for a woman and you will feel happier



lol, I will save my seed like a Mormon before marriage.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My pits are sweating fiercely

And my boner is raging, thinking about madness in white jeans


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> lol, I will save my seed like a Mormon before marriage.


Dont worry if you cum too quickly.

Own it, love it and make sure you rock her world first/after.  She wont care. She needs the D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dont jerk it to cuck porn. Save your load for a woman and you will feel happier


Watching any porn with intercourse is cucking, since you enjoy watching other men fuck women.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Watching any porn with intercourse is cucking, since you enjoy watching other men fuck women.


I am not going to fuck woman

So really you are imagining a non-existent hypothetical


----------



## BK38

K, this chicken isn't gonna cook itself, later you lowlife creeps


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wonder what size my waist is


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am not going to fuck woman
> 
> So really you are imagining a non-existent hypothetical


I was just being more specific. Watching cuck porn would be proxy cucking since you're watching someone else get cucked.
You can get cucked by gay porn too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rip CH ? - 2020

Died fighting people not complying with maks mandates


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I was just being more specific. Watching cuck porn would be proxy cucking since you're watching someone else get cucked.
> You can get cucked by gay porn too.


I am still getting laid though


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am not going to fuck woman


You should try it, its decent.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am still getting laid though


Yeah well getting cucked by porn is like seed which grows on your mind. 
It will take time to see the effects.
Soon you'll be asking your BF to give people BJ's on glory hole and you want to watch it. 
Getting laid helps to with the speed of the process.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Watching porn is hedonistic and underestimating yourself. 
It's watching other men do it instead of going to a bar, pretending to be a lawyer and getting pussy.
Been there done that million times. Easy as fuck, specially with my talking skills.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dont worry if you cum too quickly.
> 
> Own it, love it and make sure you rock her world first/after.  She wont care. She needs the D


I do and I’ll love it also


----------



## Jabberwocky

After your brain has been infiltrated you'll be open to scams like open relationships. 
It's subniminal cucking.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Glad you are well
> 
> What purity is paste
> 
> I hate where I am right now ugh fml


No idea. I've had stronger in the past. This shit was pretty decent tho still 
I haven't done it in over a year so it rocked me pretty hard the iv rushes were wicked. Wish I had some K to come down with FFS
My mate has diazepam and pregabs and I have some Diphenhydramine so shud be ok but still I'd straight up murder for some k lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That seed, is what built the internet and all of the wonderful sites like BL. It’s all built on cuck porn, all of it!


Fuck off BL isn't cuck site if it was I wouldn't be here.


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah well getting cucked by porn is like seed which grows on your mind.
> It will take time to see the effects.
> Soon you'll be asking your BF to give people BJ's on glory hole and you want to watch it.
> Getting laid helps to with the speed of the process.


He could get this one @Captain.Heroin this one is safe also for the covid!


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> This woman isnt using her face mask so she can talk on the phone
> 
> I gave her this look and she put it on
> 
> It must have been a dirty look


How _dirty_ are we talking?


PrincessDiz said:


> He could get this one @Captain.Heroin this one is safe also for the covid!


Lol @ the description "only used once"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> You should try it, its decent.


I have befor


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> How _dirty_ are we talking?


well all she could see were my eyes

and they spoke volumes

probably like madness rage face


----------



## SS373dOH

Everytime deadman says something about porn being cuck worthy, it reminds me to watch porn and get a whack session in. I think its counter intuitive.


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> Everytime deadman says something about porn being cuck worthy, it reminds me to watch porn and get a whack session in. I think its counter intuitive.



me too, then I think about doing an intense boxing workout with him, hitting the showers, letting things take their course....


----------



## Jabberwocky

SS373dOH said:


> Everytime deadman says something about porn being cuck worthy, it reminds me to watch porn and get a whack session in. I think its counter intuitive.


Well, it's important to recognize you have a problem.
It's good thing that you associate words cuck and porn together.
I can post you some anti-porn propaganda. 
PM me if you wish some help with porn. I'm really ready to help you and I can show without flawed philosophy that your porn-habit is doing you harm.
Start by watching this every single time you wish to watch porn.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> me too, then I think about doing an intense boxing workout with him, hitting the showers, letting things take their course....


That's pretty fucking hot btw

Public showers are pretty hot.  One time I came to (was on ketamine in a major psychedelic trip head spin) and my dick being the shower that it is... was on display

and I see this guy bent doubled over staring IN HORROR at my dick

he must have been straight and not watching porn because he hadn't seen a dick that big before

the fear was VISCERAL and it was real


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fucking DMW is A1 lounge material.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> me too, then I think about doing an intense boxing workout with him, hitting the showers, letting things take their course....


Stop with these suggestion and pay for my only fans.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Fucking DMW is A1 NMI material.


Agree


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Stop with these suggestion and pay for my only fans.




lol...being a hypocrite is hot


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> lol...being a hypocrite is hot


THERE ARE CUCKS WHO CAN'T BE SAVED I NEVER SAID CUCKING SOMEBODY IS BAD, GETTING CUCKED IS.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> THERE ARE CUCKS WHO CAN'T BE SAVED I NEVER SAID CUCKING SOMEBODY IS BAD, GETTING CUCKED IS.



That is a good point.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was going to buy white jeans but they wanted me to pay for S&H lol

like that's going to happen


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck off with the erect dicks and gore pics


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> Fuck off with the erect dicks and gore pics


YEAH THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> YEAH THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT.



that's what I thought too, that's why I said it


----------



## Jabberwocky

THIS SHALL BE A LESSON FOR THOSE TRYING TO TURN ME INTO A CUCK BY POSTING PORN.
I WILL SPAM FUCKING GORE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i got myself some white jeans, madness style

i am so co-opting his style


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> THIS SHALL BE A LESSON FOR THOSE TRYING TO TURN ME INTO A CUCK BY POSTING PORN.
> I WILL SPAM FUCKING GORE.


I think there's a "no gore" clause the PC cancel culture instilled

I think it was when ROG&ME didn't like 27 cuts for jesus by fuc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I seriously remember thinking it took some dedication to cut herself that much


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think there's a "no gore" clause the PC cancel culture instilled
> 
> I think it was when ROG&ME didn't like 27 cuts for jesus by fuc


Well, if we want to think about feelings i INSIST that there is no porn. 
I will progress into posting child porn and other good stuff next fucker does this.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, if we want to think about feelings i INSIST that there is no porn.
> I will progress into posting child porn and other good stuff next fucker does this.



if you wanna be perm banned feel free lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

@The Wizard of the Creek 
I sent you some PM's 
this is important. go look.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, if we want to think about feelings i INSIST that there is no porn.
> I will progress into posting child porn and other good stuff next fucker does this.


no child porn pls

it is abuse of kids, tasteless and against the rules and we ban people who do that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I don't post genital containing pornography without nsfw tags because some people work and stuff

you know

"Fuck your feelings" refers to everyone and not caring what anyone thinks

but we aren't trying to get people fired here


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel trapped in my body and I want OUTTTTTTTTTTTT

I need drugs

I had a dab and it helped

I think blood sugar would help too but I'm like... pathologically avoiding food


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> me too, then I think about doing an intense boxing workout with him, hitting the showers, letting things take their course....


_what does he do for you that I don't_

we've put too much time into this to just walk away mal pls don't leave me for him


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really like the guy I'm with but I know he's just a thing, he isn't serious and doesn't know the narrative of a successful relationship because he comes from a broken home.  

It'll never work yet I still chase it and I'm the fool.


----------



## Shady's Fox

What I was scissoring earlier, he had a mental breakdown. Hold on, ghouls -- get ready for that STH complain.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I'm going to cry and shame-eat.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> _what does he do for you that I don't_
> 
> we've put too much time into this to just walk away mal pls don't leave me for him


I will fucking do gay sex just to cuck you. 
@mal3volent PM me we can do it. 
This is the consequence of your porn habit.
If you didn't spend so much time being stupid cuck you would have spent time with male but I did and you got cucked.


----------



## Jabberwocky

THIS IS HOW FAR I'M READY TO GO JUST TO PROVE THAT PORN WILL GET YOU CUCKED.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I REPENT

I done LEARNT the ways of the porn-free JESUS


----------



## Shady's Fox

yawnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I done LEARNT



that shit sounds like a clothin brand


----------



## Shady's Fox

big shadester

i can't help srry

i love myself


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I REPENT
> 
> I done LEARNT the ways of the porn-free JESUS


Too late. You must suffer.
You are not sorry for watching porn, you're sorry to feel the consequences. 
You shall get cucked.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Y’all can fuck off, having some dick head send me pictures of murder people like faces of death fuck off @mal3volent and @Captain.Heroin and others. Fucking that asshole sending me pictures of murdered people in my PM’s. I’m out or he is? Make a decision.


Report it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Y’all can fuck off, having some dick head send me pictures of murder people like faces of death fuck off @mal3volent and @Captain.Heroin and others. Fucking that asshole sending me pictures of murdered people in my PM’s. I’m out or he is? Make a decision.


I tried PMing you


----------



## Shady's Fox

Egyptian leaf


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Y’all can fuck off, having some dick head send me pictures of murder people like faces of death fuck off @mal3volent and @Captain.Heroin and others. Fucking that asshole sending me pictures of murdered people in my PM’s. I’m out or he is? Make a decision.


Fun porn pics bro.  Fuunny right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Report it


He did

I tried to PM WOC but it won't even let me do that

I guess my computer giving me 0 permissions is what I get for being a porn cuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@TheLoveBandit why can't I do anything


----------



## Shady's Fox

Nah, bandit. Save humanity

ban all of'em

except captaina kazasthana nana


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You shall get cucked.


This concept is bizarre and foreign to me, I come from the free love generation where I haven't not slept with anyone I know IRL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Dude I’m out. I don’t have to have some monster PM me pictures of graphically murdered people. Fuck that, take a look in my PM’s, I’m done!


My PM to you was going to explain how I'm unable to do anything right now and to thank you for using the RP system and being a responsible adult about the situation but I can't even do that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Nah, bandit. Save humanity
> 
> ban all of'em
> 
> except captaina kazasthana nana


...I can do that. 

I like that idea...


----------



## Shady's Fox

*tarzan intensify*


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh fuck i'll get banned. 


Captain.Heroin said:


> This concept is bizarre and foreign to me, I come from the free love generation where I haven't not slept with anyone I know IRL


you betrayed me. fuck off.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@schizopath is right - blue berry redbull is to die for.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> oh fuck i'll get banned.
> 
> you betrayed me. fuck off.


what did I do?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Dude I’m out. I don’t have to have some monster PM me pictures of graphically murdered people. Fuck that, take a look in my PM’s, I’m done!


A moderator is taking care of the situation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok guys pls u r all raining on my gay march against sharia parade


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @DeadManWalkin'
> 
> Liberate tutme ex inferis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll be dead soon.


Stop fucking posting porn, you literally reported to authorites and now you're running your mouth how I'm dead - sure. 
Handle things yourself we could've reached an agreement without authority getting involved. You're like the guy who calls cops because weed guy scammed him cuz he DOESN'T HAVE THE BALLS TO DO ANYTHING.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_will both of you please kindly stop it_


----------



## Shady's Fox

see u in court aye

don't take no choice back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you guys

i can't even

i'm going to step away and let w01f and mal take care of things

I can't even, sorry, byeEEEe love all u guise

learn to play nice and respect one another

apologize for transgressions and be the bigger man if you are able to

or not, whatever, I'm no saint... I wanted to punch this bitch out for not wearing a face mask an hour ago.  And then I saw two more bitches not wearing face masks and my rage kept growing.  

The important moral of the story is I got home and got high instead of acting out.  That's what you guys should be doing.


----------



## Shady's Fox

holla hola hola

da cobra boca copacabana

DMW is a Stan and so..


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> holla hola hola
> 
> da cobra boca copacabana
> 
> DMW is a Stan and so..


Here's some real good eminem for you. Before he got famous.


----------



## Shady's Fox

this too much for me

pls move the page

my eyes are bleeding


----------



## mal3volent

You two can a) stop or b) get temp banned

your choice


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> You two can a) stop or b) get temp banned
> 
> your choice


Stopped it already. Okay, sorry. 
I tried handling it in PM's but yeah it is what it is.


----------



## Shady's Fox

just WHEN THE EARTHQUAKE STARTS

a mod has to agh

be there

am here

ik

run


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> You two can a) stop or b) get temp banned
> 
> your choice


u guys got yelled at. hahaha


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That feeling when daddy hits mommy at the dinner table.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> That feeling when daddy hits mommy at the dinner table.


Unironically my entire childhood.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> You two can a) stop or b) get temp banned
> 
> your choice


Oh daddy, I didn't know you had it in you to talk dirty...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Unironically my entire childhood.


I apologize you had to see things like that man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I was going to get food but it's not even time yet and I'm starving


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh daddy, I didn't know you had it in you to talk dirty...


he cucked em both.....


----------



## Shady's Fox

you can't have regrets

it's all about the journey u feel me


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I apologize you had to see things like that man.


Nah it's ok kids gotta see stuff like that so they become real adults. 
Kids today are too fucking soft. Need a spanking now and then and you also learn to fight in a process.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> you can't have regrets
> 
> it's all about the journey u feel me


Well, the journey was real good but the destiny was me getting banned so I'm gonna go back home and come on another tracks.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh daddy, I didn't know you had it in you to talk dirty...



I drink from the tap bro if you know what I mean


----------



## Shady's Fox

why u mad yo


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nah it's ok kids gotta see stuff like that so they become real adults.
> Kids today are too fucking soft. Need a spanking now and then and you also learn to fight in a process.




CAN WE HAVE A MOMENT OF SILENCE

FOR THIS GEM RITE HEAH

lucifer damn

ty man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm really fucking bored / annoyed from real life shit and want a beer

someone tell me to resist the urge


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm really fucking bored / annoyed from real life shit and want a beer
> 
> someone tell me to resist the urge


got my own war going on tonight.  liquor is calling.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> got my own war going on tonight.  liquor is calling.



liquors calling the shots now bobandy


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My dick is this big
|                                                                                           |


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Meh  - i slept sooo goood - for 1,5 h. Meh.   Would been too easy to sleep a night through.. nooooooooooo - no cigs anymore - bwah - that's one of the shittiest thing to do.  It is 02:49 here. HATE IT!

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> got my own war going on tonight.  liquor is calling.


life is war


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think the low blood sugar was doing bad things to my brain I'm beginning to feel better

gotta eat more


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> life is war


premise 1 war is hell
premise 2 life is hell
then we could say life is hell?


----------



## Jabberwocky

GN everybody.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> GN everybody.


Night

I am just now getting food


----------



## BK38

It's 4:24am and I still can't sleep and I think I deserve to get high, not even like...off proper drugs, but I think I deserve a Phenibut day. I haven't taken it for over 3 weeks and I've had a total of 8 beers in the past month. That's it, sobriety is too much. Why can't my fucking weed be ready already? I keep checking it every day like a crack head. NEED THC. Halp Captain.


----------



## BK38

Man fuck, I missed a DMW vs. Wizard battle?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Man fuck, I missed a DMW vs. Wizard battle?


I probably would have triggered your PTSD with my posts. 
I was gonna do public apology regarding you, but the thing is that only thing I regard was not straight up start posting it to his PMS's and still fucking around here.
I still have it copy pasted 
"Okay, this will be my public apology.
Sorry for everyone that my postings have caused psychological distress, PTSD or other conditions. 
I wish I can control my anger in the future, since I got baited by this post. 
I personally believe this was a targeted attack to me, trying to get me purposefully banned, because they knew that from unwanted actions there will be consequences that I could have not let go. 
It seems some people have different ways of addressing their problems than me and that's completely okay. 
I regret posting gore publicly, since I now do remember a dear BL:er having PTSD and maybe it could have triggered it. 
However, I do not regret posting it in PM's. 
Best regards - DeadManWalkin'"


----------



## Jabberwocky

HEUHUHEUHEUH I DIDN'T GO TO SLEEP IM DOING DRUEEEGS.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I probably would have triggered your PTSD with my posts.
> I was gonna do public apology regarding you, but the thing is that only thing I regard was not straight up start posting it to his PMS's and still fucking around here.
> I still have it copy pasted
> "Okay, this will be my public apology.
> Sorry for everyone that my postings have caused psychological distress, PTSD or other conditions.
> I wish I can control my anger in the future, since I got baited by this post.
> I personally believe this was a targeted attack to me, trying to get me purposefully banned, because they knew that from unwanted actions there will be consequences that I could have not let go.
> It seems some people have different ways of addressing their problems than me and that's completely okay.
> I regret posting gore publicly, since I now do remember a dear BL:er having PTSD and maybe it could have triggered it.
> However, I do not regret posting it in PM's.
> Best regards - DeadManWalkin'"



Eh, probably wouldn't have triggered my PTSD. It's more like someone getting physical with me or like cornering me or attacking me or something; something to trigger that fight or flight response, that I then get stuck in or overreact to. I don't think images would do it, but I can't say 100% it wouldn't. The hospital in Laos when I got attacked took photos of me when I came in because they thought I might die, so they needed to have stuff to show the embassy if I did die and they are FUCKED UP. Like, I look like I'm in a canoe of blood, lost so much fucking blood. Looked like a fucking slasher movie. My dad still has them somewhere I think, he showed them to me once and that was not a pleasant feeling, mostly because it must have been terrible for my parents to see those pics too.

But yeah, gore and stuff is no bueno, don't think it belongs on the forum publicly for sure.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I'm now fully remembering why I haven't done speed for over a year
Lying here sweaty unable to sleep even after multiple downers/sleepers
It is starting to wear off though, I can tell because my dick wasn't as shriveled as the piss before last when I just went toilet 
Forgot all about billy-willy. I hate seeing my dick all shriveled. Reminds me of the acorn dick mephedrone days lol *shudders*

Now is the time I'd normally struggle an hour long stim-comedown wank out but I'm at my mates and she's in the same state as me on the sofa bed next to me and her bathroom doesn't have a lock lol, plus I couldn't justify being in there for so long. 

Man I hate this part of speed. Why oh why did I inject so much 
What a fucking rush though


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> Man I hate this part of speed. Why oh why did I inject so much



Cuz you're junkie scum with no self control? haha. Jokes, but yeah, I hate speed or meth comedowns, so brutal.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Eh, probably wouldn't have triggered my PTSD. It's more like someone getting physical with me or like cornering me or attacking me or something; something to trigger that fight or flight response, that I then get stuck in or overreact to. I don't think images would do it, but I can't say 100% it wouldn't. The hospital in Laos when I got attacked took photos of me when I came in because they thought I might die, so they needed to have stuff to show the embassy if I did die and they are FUCKED UP. Like, I look like I'm in a canoe of blood, lost so much fucking blood. Looked like a fucking slasher movie. My dad still has them somewhere I think, he showed them to me once and that was not a pleasant feeling, mostly because it must have been terrible for my parents to see those pics too.
> 
> But yeah, gore and stuff is no bueno, don't think it belongs on the forum publicly for sure.


Yeah well, it's all in the past now. 
I was just taking you into consideration anyways.


----------



## jhjhsdi

BK38 said:


> Cuz you're junkie scum with no self control? haha. Jokes, but yeah, I hate speed or meth comedowns, so brutal.


True dat. Fucking needle fetish 
I actually got my mate to hide my sharps bin once we'd used all the needles and I also poured about 0.5g down the sink just to make sure I didn't redose. Work tomorrow afternoon (about 12 hours time) ffs


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> I'm now fully remembering why I haven't done speed for over a year
> Lying here sweaty unable to sleep even after multiple downers/sleepers
> It is starting to wear off though, I can tell because my dick wasn't as shriveled as the piss before last when I just went toilet
> Forgot all about billy-willy. I hate seeing my dick all shriveled. Reminds me of the acorn dick mephedrone days lol *shudders*
> 
> Now is the time I'd normally struggle an hour long stim-comedown wank out but I'm at my mates and she's in the same state as me on the sofa bed next to me and her bathroom doesn't have a lock lol, plus I couldn't justify being in there for so long.
> 
> Man I hate this part of speed. Why oh why did I inject so much
> What a fucking rush though


I always end up regretting doing speed.
I hate what I used to be when I did lots of speed. Fucking scum. 
I can't even imagine meth binges, the sulphate does enough for me.
I have done meth few times but always end up doing sulphate. 
Sometimes people mix meth with the sulphate, don't like that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It's 4:24am and I still can't sleep and I think I deserve to get high, not even like...off proper drugs, but I think I deserve a Phenibut day. I haven't taken it for over 3 weeks and I've had a total of 8 beers in the past month. That's it, sobriety is too much. Why can't my fucking weed be ready already? I keep checking it every day like a crack head. NEED THC. Halp Captain.


come on over bb


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> True dat. Fucking needle fetish
> I actually got my mate to hide my sharps bin once we'd used all the needles and I also poured about 0.5g down the sink just to make sure I didn't redose. Work tomorrow afternoon (about 12 hours time) ffs


Fucking send it in post to me don't do this to me man.


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> True dat. Fucking needle fetish
> I actually got my mate to hide my sharps bin once we'd used all the needles and I also poured about 0.5g down the sink just to make sure I didn't redose. Work tomorrow afternoon (about 12 hours time) ffs



Ah, I'm glad I never fucked with needle. Actually, with heroin, the first go round, the day I quit is the day I stuck a needle in my arm and registered, but I didn't push the plunger down. Fucking glad I didn't, reckon I'd be dead if I had. Then I snorted a shitload, drank a couple bottles of wine, flushed the rest of the H down the toilet and went and told my parents I was a junkie and to send me to rehab.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I normally drink twice as much when I do speed but this time since I've been buzzing I've only managed to put 2 bottles of the 6 I bought down my neck. 

Empty stomach is rumbling hard. Feel like I need to shit but I know there's nothing there, did 2 shits this morning and haven't eaten all day. Want to down my ciders but they're making me feel sick. I'm sure I'll appreciate them in the morning.

@DeadManWalkin it's so cheap here, 0.5g down the sink is like dropping some coppers on the floor and not picking them up
It wouldn't be worth the cost of the stamp lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Ah, I'm glad I never fucked with needle. Actually, with heroin, the first go round, the day I quit is the day I stuck a needle in my arm and registered, but I didn't push the plunger down. Fucking glad I didn't, reckon I'd be dead if I had. Then I snorted a shitload, drank a couple bottles of wine, flushed the rest of the H down the toilet and went and told my parents I was a junkie and to send me to rehab.


Dancing with needles is fucking insane. Don't do it and don't give you any fucking excuses to do it.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> come on over bb



I could actually use a massage. But just a massage, not looking for any gay stuff. Just a totally straight sports massage. Some homo haha


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Dancing with needles is fucking insane. Don't do it and don't give you any fucking excuses to do it.


+1
As much as I FUCKING LOVE intravenously slamming drugs, I SERIOUSLY wish I'd never done it. The needle fetish is definitely worse than any drug addiction. 

And I thought I knew what a love/hate relationship was like with my ex lol


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Dancing with needles is fucking insane. Don't do it and don't give you any fucking excuses to do it.



Yeah, I'm glad I didn't cross that line. Still took me a couple more years to get off the heroin anyways, needle would've made it harder for sure. I'm glad I quit before all the Fentadope became a thing.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Anyone know technical terms of how long 1500mg-ish iv speed will last? It's been about 12hrs since my first shot and about 6 hours since my last one. 
With small tolerance but also take into consideration I haven't done it for over a year

Whats the half life of amphetamine paste? I feel like IVing it doesn't last as long as if I had taken it orally


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Anyone know technical terms of how long 1500mg-ish iv speed will last? It's been about 12hrs since my first shot and about 6 hours since my last one.
> With small tolerance but also take into consideration I haven't done it for over a year
> 
> Whats the half life of amphetamine paste? I feel like IVing it doesn't last as long as if I had taken it orally


I think the comedown is just gonna get worse until you fall asleep. 
It really depends on the stuff, IMO. 
Do you have any antipsychotics which may knock you out? 
Like ketiapin or olanzapin.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> +1
> As much as I FUCKING LOVE intravenously slamming drugs, I SERIOUSLY wish I'd never done it. The needle fetish is definitely worse than any drug addiction.
> 
> And I thought I knew what a love/hate relationship was like with my ex lol


Hahah, I do love it too. 
I don't have any specific fetish, or so called needle addiction. If I don't have drugs I don't shoot up.
Many females I know of shoot up water, but men do not. Mostly speed addicts anyways. 
I don't know why is this, I even spoke about this with one female BLer.


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I think the comedown is just gonna get worse until you fall asleep.
> It really depends on the stuff, IMO.
> Do you have any antipsychotics which may knock you out?
> Like ketiapin or olanzapin.


My mate actually has some trazodone although I took 2 once before and felt realllly weird and it didn't put me to sleep either. 
I've had 5mg diazepam, 150mg pregab and 75mg dph, prob take another 25-50mg dph soon and force a cider down me and lie in the dark. 
I would take more diaz/pregab but there is none left 


DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hahah, I do love it too.
> I don't have any specific fetish, or so called needle addiction. If I don't have drugs I don't shoot up.
> Many females I know of shoot up water, but men do not. Mostly speed addicts anyways.
> I don't know why is this, I even spoke about this with one female BLer.


I've shot water once. Drunk in a house full of needles and no drugs. Just wanted to see that beautiful rose come into the barrel. 

I then proceeded to shoot 0.5ml vodka mixed with 0.5ml water, twice.
Didn't feel anything, although I was already pretty drunk. 
Yes I know it was stupid. I don't recommend it. It made my vein pretty purple lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> My mate actually has some trazodone although I took 2 once before and felt realllly weird and it didn't put me to sleep either.
> I've had 5mg diazepam, 150mg pregab and 75mg dph, prob take another 25-50mg dph soon and force a cider down me and lie in the dark.
> I would take more diaz/pregab but there is none left
> 
> I've shot water once. Drunk in a house full of needles and no drugs. Just wanted to see that beautiful rose come into the barrel.
> 
> I then proceeded to shoot 0.5ml vodka mixed with 0.5ml water, twice.
> Didn't feel anything, although I was already pretty drunk.
> Yes I know it was stupid. I don't recommend it. It made my vein pretty purple lol


Yeah, I used to do shots in beer. It was inside joke, the OG beer shot. We would make beer tasting videos by shooting up and getting the taste in your mouth that way.
Get some real expensive beer and shoot it up :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I could actually use a massage. But just a massage, not looking for any gay stuff. Just a totally straight sports massage. Some homo haha


OK, hands only stuff.  I got it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I then proceeded to shoot 0.5ml vodka mixed with 0.5ml water, twice.
> Didn't feel anything, although I was already pretty drunk.
> Yes I know it was stupid. I don't recommend it. It made my vein pretty purple lol


injected alcohol -> alcohol embolism; it is used to kill veins.  I would never recommend you do that again.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> injected alcohol -> alcohol embolism; it is used to kill veins.  I would never recommend you do that again.


I won't. Surprisingly it didn't kill the vein I used. Probably because I diluted the vodka with water? 
Swear that fucking vein in my hand is indestructible *touch wood*
It took a good beating earlier, again.
I bet I've jinxed myself and it won't come back now lol. 
PRAY 4 VEIN

p.s it's 6.16am and I'm still laying here unable to sleep. Been rinsing tinder/badoo/bumble for ages lol. Matched with a few nice looking birds tbf, ones in an open relationship and lives with her partner, i asked her what she was looking for. I bet they want a 3some or me to fuck her while he watches


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I won't. Surprisingly it didn't kill the vein I used. Probably because I diluted the vodka with water?
> Swear that fucking vein in my hand is indestructible *touch wood*
> It took a good beating earlier, again.
> I bet I've jinxed myself and it won't come back now lol.
> PRAY 4 VEIN
> 
> p.s it's 6.16am and I'm still laying here unable to sleep. Been rinsing tinder/badoo/bumble for ages lol. Matched with a few nice looking birds tbf, ones in an open relationship and lives with her partner, i asked her what she was looking for. I bet they want a 3some or me to fuck her while he watches


Diluting it was a smart idea.  That probably helped a lot.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> . I wanted to punch this bitch out for not wearing a face mask an hour ago. And then I saw two more bitches not wearing face masks and my rage kept growing.



I’m one of those people that don’t wear masks. Would you want to punch me? I know I’m deserving of a good punch every now and again, and like @DeadManWalkin' said It’s ok for whores, not ladies- I just don’t want you to hit me captain. Pls don’t. I’ll wear a mask next time.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Diluting it was a smart idea.  That probably helped a lot.


@DeadManWalkin' when you injected beer did it fuck your vein? 
The day I injected vodka I was originally planning on using strong cider but my mate said cider or beer is really bad and can kill you? 
Can't remember his reasoning. Think it was something like 'because apples and hops/barley are living things?!'

Now I'm thinking about it sober it sounds so fucking stupid. So what, potatoes aren't?

I'd like to jack my favorite cider and taste it. Isn't it bad to jack something fizzy though? 
Although I did shoot up K with sparkling water once when I accidentally got a bottle of it instead of still water  

This speed isn't wearing off yet lol gona give up on sleep soon and start trying to score k before work lol


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> flushed the rest of the H down the toilet


I’m sorry. But I never understood this. 
Ever.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m sorry. But I never understood this.
> Ever.


What else are you supposed to do with it if you don't want it around you/are quitting and haven't got anyone to give it to/take it off your hands? Return it to the dealer? What if it was from the darknet? 

Down the toilet or sink is probably less dodgy than jus putting it in the bin where sniffer dogs could potentially find it! 
Plus, it adds to allllll the drugs that get flushed into the water system. Eventually we'll all (or our future generations will) be getting mega poly fucked from tap water


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

how about do it, then rehab. 
Sorry. Just dont get it.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Although I never rehab’d  Maybe it’s a rehab thing.

I just never decided to quit drugs, in the middle of doing drugs.
But like I said.... I’m not a quitter

I’ve also never been able to put them away in “some bin” as you quoted either.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> how about do it, then rehab.
> Sorry. Just dont get it.


When i got back from rehab I found a foil sealy bag in my backpack and it had some weed some benzos and a wrap with about 3g k crystal and a note saying 'if it all goes tits up' 
Which it did
I have absolutely no recollection of stashing it before I left for rehab. I thought I did all of my stash before I went.
Glad I did because I actually got kicked out of rehab 2 months early. I was so happy when I found it lol
Go blackout me


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

See that’s my point about stashing shit. Even though you forget, you still kinda knooooww..

If your planning on going back to the same spot after rehab, that shit would have to be cleaned out before you left.

Buteven that, I wouldn’t be able to go to rehab, and come back to my last known existence. It wouldn’t work. This I know.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> @DeadManWalkin' when you injected beer did it fuck your vein?
> The day I injected vodka I was originally planning on using strong cider but my mate said cider or beer is really bad and can kill you?
> Can't remember his reasoning. Think it was something like 'because apples and hops/barley are living things?!'
> 
> Now I'm thinking about it sober it sounds so fucking stupid. So what, potatoes aren't?
> 
> I'd like to jack my favorite cider and taste it. Isn't it bad to jack something fizzy though?
> Although I did shoot up K with sparkling water once when I accidentally got a bottle of it instead of still water
> 
> This speed isn't wearing off yet lol gona give up on sleep soon and start trying to score k before work lol


It's not healthy but never got any problems for it.
Alcohol makes it sterile.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> See that’s my point about stashing shit. Even though you forget, you still kinda knooooww..
> 
> If your planning on going back to the same spot after rehab, that shit would have to be cleaned out before you left.
> 
> Buteven that, I wouldn’t be able to go to rehab, and come back to my last known existence. It wouldn’t work. This I know.


Correct. It doesn't work. 
My room was cleared out of all paraphernalia etc when I was gone and a few Es and sleepers in my bag but they didn't find this particular bag it was in a tear in the back inside padding. #winning


DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's not healthy but never got any problems for it.
> Alcohol makes it sterile.


That's what I thought about the vodka at the time tbh. Still it was pointless as it didn't do fuck all but turn my vein purple for a bit lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Correct. It doesn't work.
> My room was cleared out of all paraphernalia etc when I was gone and a few Es and sleepers in my bag but they didn't find this particular bag it was in a tear in the back inside padding. #winning
> 
> That's what I thought about the vodka at the time tbh. Still it was pointless as it didn't do fuck all but turn my vein purple for a bit lol


You would have to inject irrational amounts to get drunk.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> @schizopath is right - blue berry redbull is to die for.


Preach it my nigga! Its seriously good tbh.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Mooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing 

JJ


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m sorry. But I never understood this.
> Ever.



It was not easy. Basically, I knew the cycle would just keep going if I kept getting high and I was so sick of myself at that point that I couldn't look at myself in the mirror. So down the toilet it went, as incredibly painful as that was.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m one of those people that don’t wear masks. Would you want to punch me? I know I’m deserving of a good punch every now and again, and like @DeadManWalkin' said It’s ok for whores, not ladies- I just don’t want you to hit me captain. Pls don’t. I’ll wear a mask next time.


If you keep 6 feet distance it doesn't matter.  People get close to me w/o masks and that makes my blood boil


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> It was not easy. Basically, I knew the cycle would just keep going if I kept getting high and I was so sick of myself at that point that I couldn't look at myself in the mirror. So down the toilet it went, as incredibly painful as that was.


I would just stop after doing the last stuff. I would get super angry if I threw my stuff away. I would punish myself severely, by taking my leather belt off and slapping my back with it. 
Hurts like hell, but it's a good punishment if you fuck up.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I would just stop after doing the last stuff. I would get super angry if I threw my stuff away. I would punish myself severely, by taking my leather belt off and slapping my back with it.
> Hurts like hell, but it's a good punishment if you fuck up.



I wanted to take advantage of my brief moment of clarity; that things could not continue as they were and I was sick of living that way. Did I hate myself for it when I was dope sick as hell after that? Yeah. Was I miserable as hell and pissed off that the percocets the doctor gave me to tide me over until I could fly to the California for rehab did fucking nothing with my big habit? Yeah. Was it the right decision? Yes, without a doubt. The belt would have been far less painful.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I wanted to take advantage of my brief moment of clarity; that things could not continue as they were and I was sick of living that way. Did I hate myself for it when I was dope sick as hell after that? Yeah. Was I miserable as hell and pissed off that the percocets the doctor gave me to tide me over until I could fly to the California for rehab did fucking nothing with my big habit? Yeah. Was it the right decision? Yes, without a doubt. The belt would have been far less painful.


Yeah, I know the withdrawals are the punishment for using dope. 
It's good to hear you're doing great now. You have been through a great journey and you've done it better than most.
People who get into the game, usually don't leave after staying for  2-5 years - from what I have seen. 
You however did, well maybe not completely - but you did the right thing.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck @DeadManWalkin'  he’s a bitch



Lol, are you two still feuding? How come you guys are so pissy at one another anyways?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck @DeadManWalkin'  he’s a bitch


Dude, you reported me to mods last time I reacted to your posting.
You're trying to bait me to get banned. 
I got notification from them, because of you. I don't want to associate with you, since you brought authority into our discussion. 
I wish you will comply with the rules, stop attacking me and we can ignore each other.
I would be ready to even shake hands and stop acting like 14-year old, but hey - it's really up to you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Lol, are you two still feuding? How come you guys are so pissy at one another anyways?


Nah, he's spamming me derogatory private messages attacking me - but I'll keep myself under control. 
He baited me hard. Don't want that to happen again.
Anyways, I was just breaking balls and he got super offended, involved mods in our discussion and ended up being the "victim" in this situation of ours, while in fact he was the one who started it.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, I know the withdrawals are the punishment for using dope.
> It's good to hear you're doing great now. You have been through a great journey and you've done it better than most.
> People who get into the game, usually don't leave after staying for  2-5 years - from what I have seen.
> You however did, well maybe not completely - but you did the right thing.



Well, it did take another 2 rehab stints to get to some sort of sanity. I was on opiates like tramadol, low dose oxy etc from 14-19, then from 19-22 I was on heroin. So 8 years on opiates in total. Yeah, I don't go for that 100% clean deal, but I know my limits now and I don't fuck with heroin at all or even weaker opiates for more than a week or two. Ironically, I have a bad shoulder and I get prescribed Tramadol or Hydrocodone when it's giving me trouble, or sometimes low dose oxy if I have a particularly bad dislocation. It has been a long road, but I haven't done heroin in 8 years.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Well, it did take another 2 rehab stints to get to some sort of sanity. I was on opiates like tramadol, low dose oxy etc from 14-19, then from 19-22 I was on heroin. So 8 years on opiates in total. Yeah, I don't go for that 100% clean deal, but I know my limits now and I don't fuck with heroin at all or even weaker opiates for more than a week or two. Ironically, I have a bad shoulder and I get prescribed Tramadol or Hydrocodone when it's giving me trouble, or sometimes low dose oxy if I have a particularly bad dislocation. It has been a long road, but I haven't done heroin in 8 years.


Stay on the tracks. It's an achievement and virtue what you've done. I wish I could do the same with my opiate of choice.


----------



## BK38

@
*The Wizard of the Creek*
@
*DeadManWalkin'*

I'm just going to back sloooowly out of the room. You guys should fight or kiss it out. Or maybe fight, then kiss it out. I dunno.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Stay on the tracks. It's an achievement and virtue what you've done. I wish I could do the same with my opiate of choice.



You can too, you just have to want it bad enough and have some serious discipline. I like the Rumi quote: "The cure for pain is in the pain"


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> You can too, you just have to want it bad enough and have some serious discipline. I like the Rumi quote: "The cure for pain is in the pain"


I know. It's just that I need to give myself time and not demand so fucking much. 
I'll fucking succeed next time, but I'll do it home. Wont go to that rehab place.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck off


Look PM's.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


>


This is one of best songs telling about addiction. 




And maybe if I just drink half
I'll be half-buzzed for half of the time
Who's the mastermind behind that little line?
With that kind of rationale, man, I got half a mind
To have another half a glass of wine
Sounds asinine, yeah, I know
But I never had no problem with alcohol
Ouch, look out for the wall, aim for the couch, I'm 'bout to fall
"And maybe if I just drink half
I'll be half-buzzed for half of the time"
Who's the mastermind behind that little line?
With that kind of rationale, man, I got half a mind
To have another half a glass of wine
Sounds asinine, yeah, I know
But I never had no problem with alcohol
Ouch, look out for the wall, aim for the couch, I'm 'bout to fall


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Go fuck off


Be more creative with your attacks. 
Aren't you like 50? How come you're so bitter and can't just shake hands like a man? 
You're the one who keeps re-offending and then playing the victim.
Who started this? Who started posting real funny pictures? 
You must suffer the consequences of your actions and we'll both have real good consequences if you don't stop this shit. 
I don't want to be punished, because you can't control yourself.
You're good to open your mouth but soon as the shit goes down you're the first to run to cry for help from moderators. 
Playing the victim card - hell, you can probably even blame all the shit you say to me on your tourettes.
@BK38 Come here I want somebody sane.


----------



## w01fg4ng

lol @ DMW making a tldr post from someone saying three basic words.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> lol @ DMW making a tldr post from someone saying three basic words.


It's bit more when he replies to every post I make and spams my PM's.
It was overall answer to him


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's bit more when he replies to every post I make and spams my PM's.
> It was overall answer to him


Fuck off !


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Fuck off !


Yeah go fucking suck a fat fucking clitoris party boy.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Does your computer also loading the pages veryvery slowly here?

JJ


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah go fucking suck a fat fucking clitoris party boy.


You never told me your penis size.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> You never told me your penis size.


Because I don't feel a special need to share it. Specially to a gay guy. 


JoEhJoEh said:


> Does your computer also loading the pages veryvery slowly here?
> 
> JJ


It's just your brain after the speed, man.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Because I don't feel a special need to share it. Specially to a gay guy.


Cause we judge you the harshest.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —Wizard


Wizard, you have a very beatiful family.
I love the look of your daughters. Got even few pics saved on my computer. 
How much for both of 'em?


----------



## BK38

The abyss is rather picante today. *grabs popcorn*


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I never took Speed :D :D :D 

I take Amphetaminsulfat, and not even today, becaue I have nothing to do. And the question I asked i meant seriously.

Just because you are aggressive or pissed because of your argument here you could even answer normally.

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a little bitch! Go cry to fucking mom!


Okay, well. 
Tell your oldest that I said hello.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I never took Speed :D :D :D 

I take Amphetaminsulfat, and not even today, becaue I have nothing to do. And the question I asked i meant seriously.

Just because you are aggressive or pissed because of your argument here you could even answer normally.

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> I never took Speed :D :D :D
> 
> I take Amphetaminsulfat, and not even today, becaue I have nothing to do. And the question I asked i meant seriously.
> 
> Just because you are aggressive or pissed because of your argument here you could even answer normally.
> 
> JJ


I'm just breaking balls. 
It's working normally for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a little bitch


How's the situation with your home?
You're losing it right? 
Sad, very sad. Well, you don't have any real skills so I know what you'll be doing once on the streets.
I assume your profit marginal wouldn't be very high, so you'll have to resort into female members of your family.
I'll be the highest bidder. 
I'll treat them better than their man-child father.


----------



## BK38

*Goes to concession stand, gets some Twizzlers*


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> man-child father.


Wizard would never lay a hand on his woman or his kids.

What was your father like again?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wish nothing more this morning than to curse @DeadManWalkin' the most horrible opiate withdrawals that man has ever known.
> 
> Don’t fuck with the Wizard or talk about his kids.
> 
> Have a seizure and die already, bitch


Your crack psychosis doesn't make you a wizard.
How's your woman doing? 
Does she still do the 2 for 1 special?


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Wizard would never lay a hand on his woman or his kids.
> 
> What was your father like again?


As I stated before, I'd treat them better than the father. 
No abuse involved. 
My father is a man i respect. What was your like?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What was your like?


I'm 7 inches and pretty thick but my partner is almost 9 and even thicker.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> See that’s my point about stashing shit. Even though you forget, you still kinda knooooww..
> 
> If your planning on going back to the same spot after rehab, that shit would have to be cleaned out before you left.
> 
> Buteven that, I wouldn’t be able to go to rehab, and come back to my last known existence. It wouldn’t work. This I know.


i did a court order rehab. first thing they tell you is "90% of you will be back here again". wish i could fuck up 90% of my job, still get paid and give no warranty.


----------



## MsDiz

Isn’t it so crazy that the two people who love talking about how they are all into the magics are both suffering pretty badly now? Auld cox had a ruptured appendix and now “wizard” has DMW of all people winning over him!  

karma must be fucking you both hard eh?


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm 7 inches and pretty thick but my partner is almost 9 and even thicker.


I know, you have told me that before. 
Iirc, it was the exact same sentence.
I spoke about your father, unless I misinteprented it and you're speaking about your father in the "partner" part.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I know, you have told me that before.
> Iirc, it was the exact same sentence.
> I spoke about your father, unless I misinteprented it and you're speaking about your father in the "partner" part.


We have a dad thread for you to let out all your issues iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Isn’t it so crazy that the two people who love talking about how they are all into the magics are both suffering pretty badly now? Auld cox had a ruptured appendix and now “wizard” has DMW of all people winning over him!
> 
> karma must be fucking you both hard eh?


Black magic is a sin and I'm gods sent punishment. 
I'm a virtuous man in dirty and sinful word. I'm praising the word of god and killing infidels.
Insallah.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> We have a dad thread for you to let out all your issues iirc


What's up with you not wanting to talk about your father? 
I really would like to hear.
Are you looking for masculine figures you missed having in your youth in these men you're with?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Are you looking for masculine figures


Not really, they flock to me


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a little bitch


You're projecting, Wizard.
Anyways, how's the 20mg of clozapine and 30mg of ketiapin working for your psychosis? 
You sound like you're not well.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did I hear somebody screaming?
> 
> Was it you @DeadManWalkin' ?
> 
> Does your pussy hurt? Is it too big?
> 
> Fuck you little bitchaSs


Nah, you're now mixing me with your daughter. 
Stop it. You're delusional.
Anyways, you're in psychosis so you can't actually be held fully accountable according to law.
I've tried to pretend it on investigations, but I'll know what I do in future. Act like you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> pussy


Yes, take your dick out of the pussy.
Consequences of incest can be much worse than posting cuck porn to DMW.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

the last few pages are the result of ordering droogs from the interwebs. get a real dd and stay safe.....


----------



## Jabberwocky

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				



Come talk with me Wizard. 
Voice chat with me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Please, come. We'll settle this thing down. Nobody else needs to be in the way - or are you scared @The Wizard of the Creek?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm just breaking balls.
> It's working normally for me.



And this is an excuse to tell me bullshit instead of "hello"? Good to know. Why the hell are you two still "fighting" - can't you let it be and ignore him as you are adult people? Are you perhaps (only perhaps) a tiny bit of narcissists? Both? Perhaps? I'm just guessing.....


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is for your mom


My mom is a very nice and caring woman. 
Your own mom hates you. Tells a lot.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm just breaking balls.
> It's working normally for me.



And this is an excuse to tell me bullshit instead of "hello"? Good to know. Why the hell are you two still "fighting" - can't you let it be and ignore him as you are both adult people, minimum at your passport? Are you perhaps (only perhaps) a tiny bit of narcissists? Both? Perhaps? I'm just guessing.....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

has anyone ever been bitten by a monkey?
what kinda shots do they give you for that?


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> has anyone ever been bitten by a monkey?
> what kinda shots do they give you for that?


Wassup?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Wassup?


who the fucks askin?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> pussy


I have invited you to my chat many times. Voice chat me.
You're just reflecting. Who's the pussy here?


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> who the fucks askin?


It's me, open the door. I got the stuff.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> has anyone ever been bitten by a monkey?
> what kinda shots do they give you for that?



I haven't, but I had a Canadian buddy who got bitten by a monkey in Thailand. He had to have these gnarly Rabies shots from this massive needle in his stomach. Multiple injections. He said he doesn't recommend getting bit by a monkey, 0/5 stars.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> bitch


You called your mom bitch many times. 
You sure it isn't genetic?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I haven't, but I had a Canadian buddy who got bitten by a monkey in Thailand. He had to have these gnarly Rabies shots from this massive needle in his stomach. He said he doesn't recommend getting bit by a monkey, 0/5 stars.


I've been bitten by a fucking sociopathic squirrel. 
It hurt like hell.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I've been bitten by a fucking sociopathic squirrel.
> It hurt like hell.



Was it going for your nuts? *Ba Dum Tsssss*


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I haven't, but I had a Canadian buddy who got bitten by a monkey in Thailand. He had to have these gnarly Rabies shots from this massive needle in his stomach. Multiple injections. He said he doesn't recommend getting bit by a monkey, 0/5 stars.


Man those monkeys in Thailand are cheeky as fuck! A few tired stealing my phone and camera thank fuck I had them on lanyards. Wee shites!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I've been bitten by a fucking sociopathic squirrel.
> It hurt like hell.


who says u can't teach a squirrel?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Was it going for your nuts? *Ba Dum Tsssss*


Well, I actually was a kid and feeding it nuts so yes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Speaking of Thailand, you know what they do in Thailand to people like you Wizard?
You would be put to a cage.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Man those monkeys in Thailand are cheeky as fuck! A few tired stealing my phone and camera thank fuck I had them on lanyards. Wee shites!



Yeah, it's because some people feed them and then they get really ballsy and aggressive. Apparently India has it the worst:

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8gdw5x/monkeys-are-taking-over-india


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a coward


Well, the invitation for the voice chat is still here. I'm waiting. 
Who cried to the mods? Who doesn't have the balls to come voice chat me? 
Who's the coward? 
Little victim-card playing fucking refugee.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## w01fg4ng

BK38 said:


> Yeah, it's because some people feed them and then they get really ballsy and aggressive. Apparently India has it the worst:
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8gdw5x/monkeys-are-taking-over-india


----------



## schizopath

Fuck man I miss CoasTwoCoast


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Fuck man I miss CoasTwoCoast


I miss you


----------



## schizopath

Naa you got BK


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I miss me


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a bitch and I cucked your mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


Cucked my mom? 
You are gay a f. 
Nice interracial cuck porn you got there. 
I can see you love it. 
Cuck. Cuck. 
Neantherdal brain cuck. Big boy 7D chess. 
Get cuck'd party boy.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@The Wizard of the Creek 
Is that really your dad in earlier post? The one w/6 track album?
If so that shit is _boss_. Love whoever it is.
peace


----------



## 6am-64-14m

pirating
just what i do dont be mad


----------



## w01fg4ng

I busted my ass cutting up a tree that fell because I was using a small hand saw (the only saw I have).  Really could have used an electric chainsaw tbh.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

w01fg4ng said:


> Really could have used an electric chainsaw tbh.


Sryy for the mis-hap.
Never got my chainsaw... that door is closed for a moment... back to the farm. Guess it's not time, yet.
Still feel the need in the not so distant future for other enterprise(s).
Hope the ass-bustin wasn't too bad... no worries about virginity being lost?


----------



## Kaden_Nite

w01fg4ng said:


> I busted my ass cutting up a tree that fell because I was using a small hand saw (the only saw I have).  Really could have used an electric chainsaw tbh.


There are much more effective ways to handle such tasks:


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Careful girl





PtahTek said:


> Sryy for the mis-hap.
> Never got my chainsaw... that door is closed for a moment... back to the farm. Guess it's not time, yet.
> Still feel the need in the not so distant future for other enterprise(s).
> Hope the ass-bustin wasn't too bad... no worries about virginity being lost?





Kaden_Nite said:


> There are much more effective ways to handle such tasks:


----------



## BK38

I said I was going to buckle and do some Phenibut today after not for 3+ weeks, but then decided to be a good boy in the end and didn't. I'm thinking maybe I will just have a big blow out on Phenibut, booze and some pot to celebrate when my website's done. Did a fair amount of work today too. I deserve a gold star. Or maybe I'll do some tomorrow, I know it's going to work really well again after this gap...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dear diary,


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Dear diary,



Yep, I think I need to get back on drugs/drink pronto. Dick.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah drink more, you trolly emo bitch-boy.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah drink more, you trolly emo bitch-boy.



I... I just don't have the heart for the hardcore trolling atm. I'm trying to practice some delayed gratification, so that I feel like I've earned the right to get fucked up again guilt free. With that said, why don't you go back to visiting glory holes with a blacklight and licking the moldy, semen encrusted plywood you white pants wearing wannabe Italian?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I started smiling when i saw i had a notification 

You're cute, man.

I wish you nothing but good luck.

Oh, and BTW - maybe your mind went right to glory holes because its something you're familiar with. Because I've never told you i lick semen off plywood. Kind of creepy how you knew to peg me as such. Maybe in a past life we were on opposite sides of the wall.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I started smiling when i saw i had a notification
> 
> You're cute, man.
> 
> I wish you nothing but good luck.
> 
> Oh, and BTW - maybe your mind went right to glory holes because its something you're familiar with. Because I've never told you i lick semen off plywood. Kind of creepy how you knew to peg me as such. Maybe in a past life we were on opposite sides of the wall.



Nothing but luck to you too snookums,

btw, you know that sex offender registries are public domain right? No pegging necessary, well... shit. I got nothin. Poor word choice I guess. See? The spirit is willing to troll, but the heart, the heart is just not there. I'm not going to try and force it. I'll try not to peg you anymore, sorry.


----------



## schizopath

BK is a proper lad, I agree. Madness and BK will forever be my bros.


----------



## schizopath

One of my friends, whos on the spectrum, just extorted his grandma for some beer money. STANDARDS PEOPLE!





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


This is music


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


FAKED EMOTION!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol i posted one but deleted it and instead sent to my girl.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

4 W1Z4RD






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Accounts Receivable Tax

Building Permit Tax

CDL license Tax

Cigarette Tax

Corporate Income Tax

Dog License Tax

Excise Taxes

Federal Income Tax

Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)

Fishing License Tax

Food License Tax

Fuel Permit Tax

Gasoline Tax (currently 44.75 cents per gallon)

Gross Receipts Tax

Hunting License Tax

Inheritance Tax

Inventory Tax

IRS Interest Charges IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax)

Liquor Tax

Luxury Taxes

Marriage License Tax

Medicare Tax

Personal Property Tax

Property Tax

Real Estate Tax

Service Charge Tax

Social Security Tax

Road Usage Tax

Recreational Vehicle Tax

Sales Tax

School Tax

State Income Tax

State Unemployment Tax (SUTA)

Telephone Federal Excise Tax

Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax

Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Taxes

Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax

Telephone Recurring and Nonrecurring Charges Tax

Telephone State and Local Tax

Telephone Usage Charge Tax

Utility Taxes

Vehicle License Registration Tax

Vehicle Sales Tax

Watercraft Registration Tax

Well Permit Tax

Workers Compensation Tax


Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago, & our nation was the most prosperous in the world.

We had absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle class in the world, and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m writing a journal and all you motherfuckrs are in it:


Haaaaaaaa


----------



## schizopath

Fuck I wanna iv the last of my bupre but theres practically no point in doing more than 1mg+. Dont wanna be weak and iv so gotta let it out by saying it out loud.


----------



## schizopath

Drumming out with fingers to Lil Peep is the shit


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Fuck I wanna iv the last of my bupre but theres practically no point in doing more than 1mg+. Dont wanna be weak and iv so gotta let it out by saying it out loud.



It just makes things more difficult.

You can still feel effects without IVing - even up the ass would be better.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I need to be roasted by someone to ground me.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> I need to be roasted by someone to ground me.


You’re on the same level as DMW as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Xorkoth

Day 7 of the detox cabin retreat.  Doing pretty well, Lyrica helped with some rougher days, had enough for 2 times and it's gone now.  I feel pretty decent today.  Been doing a lot of exercising.  After another week we're going to start using cars again and go see a bunch of cool shit that's nearby including the only old growth forest left to my region, do some fishing, hiking, etc.



SS373dOH said:


> Even in the ER he manages to post a selfie.. Theres no stopping this mad man.



Glad you're okay, my uncle's appendix burst as they were operating and he almost died.  Seems like a lot less people get appendicitis now than they did in my parents' generation.


----------



## schizopath

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re on the same level as DMW as far as I’m concerned.



Me and DMW are boys.

Literally.


----------



## Xorkoth

Kaden_Nite said:


> There are much more effective ways to handle such tasks:



I just want to know how his arms and hands aren't streaming blood.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



_Fuck me in the BACK seat_.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> _Fuck me in the BACK seat_.


Hehe


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Day 7 of the detox cabin retreat.  Doing pretty well, Lyrica helped with some rougher days, had enough for 2 times and it's gone now.  I feel pretty decent today.  Been doing a lot of exercising.  After another week we're going to start using cars again and go see a bunch of cool shit that's nearby including the only old growth forest left to my region, do some fishing, hiking, etc.



Aha, glad to hear. I myself own a caban in Bavaria. Is not hard to stay sober, just change your lifestyle and then everything wraps around your wrists.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Day 7 of the detox cabin retreat.  Doing pretty well


Youre half-way there. I have faith in you. Its gonna be fine.


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> Aha, glad to hear. I myself own a caban in Bavaria. Is not hard to stay sober, just change your lifestyle and then everything wraps around your wrists.



Thanks.  Yeah I've gone sober before, and it was all about lifestyle change.  I am a musician so it's hard to stay away from the presence of drugs and especially alcohol.  There is no way I am giving my band and being a professional musician up, though, so I have to just learn to not do it.  I'm still going to use weed and psychedelics.  My band's "leader" is pretty much entirely sober and has been for years, and doesn't like the rest of us getting fucked up when there is business ahead and/or we're on the road, so that's helpful.



schizopath said:


> Youre half-way there. I have faith in you. Its gonna be fine.



One quarter, we're doing 4 weeks.  But mostly through the acute withdrawal.  Or maybe you meant halfway to where we get to drive to cool places.  In which case, you're right.  Either way thanks.  It's not been too difficult and my friend and I have been able to talk about what we're experiencing and why we're here a lot instead of just laying in bed all day feeling like hit and not sleeping.  I'm glad we didn't do full cold turkey (no opiates/alcohol/nicotine, but used lyrica a couple of times and started it with one dose of suboxone), this is better


----------



## schizopath

Man, I hate that I love the needle. Still wanna iv the rest of my bupre but I wont fucking waste it by using it now. I will not be that weak.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Man, I hate that I love the needle. I will not be that weak.


I also wont iv amphetamine. Meth, yes, but just amph? No fucking way.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is amph and speed paste the same thing?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Is amph and speed paste the same thing?



I've also been wondering the same thing. I also want to know what the difference between pharma speed and amphetamine paste is.


----------



## schizopath

It is. Speed paste = Pure amphetamine. It is fucking expensive but still shitty drug. Meth? Me likes. Heheee.


----------



## schizopath

Man, I guess Coast aint coming back. I really liked her. Shame.


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



10/10 would let the teeth sink in.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> We have a dad thread for you to let out all your issues iirc



Mal [to woc and dmw] "Cut it out or you're both getting a ban." 

I come back to 8 pages of their shit. 

Well done ime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the last few pages are the result of ordering droogs from the interwebs. get a real dd and stay safe.....


OH MY GOD

GHOST HAS KAYLEIGH MCENANY AVATAR

... I Think I'm changing to KAYLEIGH too!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago, & our nation was the most prosperous in the world.
> 
> We had absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle class in the world, and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.


Some of those taxes should absolutely exist IMO.  

It's the income tax that's the scam, man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok I like my avatar and everything but I think it's KAYLEIGH AVATAR TREND TIME


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

@Shady's Mom

remember to wear ur mask, mom! ty


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


>


you have reposted this at least 3 or 4 times

it is good but pls shady, pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> For you @Captain.Heroin and your new avatar:


thank you WOC

how are you today? 

you have always been kind to me especially through this last hell year for me

btw *I bought white jeans*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> you have reposted this at least 3 or 4 times
> 
> it is good but pls shady, pls



it's a meme

lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re on the same level as DMW as far as I’m concerned.


Fuck you Somali. 
Me and Madness00 are BAD BOYS BAD BOYS WHATCHY GONNA DO WHEN THE CHILD SOLDIERS COME FOR YOU??


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

r/teenagers


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

How do the antipsychotics work?

Im not a sadist anymore. Chemical lobotomy. Why not. Im not the "bad guy" anymore. Love it.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> How do the antipsychotics work?
> 
> Im not a sadist anymore. Chemical lobotomy. Why not. Im not the "bad guy" anymore. Love it.


Well, the way how anti-psychotics work is fucking same as lobotomy. 
Not a sadist? Yeaah. Why would you enjoy hurting people? Have you tried hurting gypsies instead? They're much better than people.


----------



## schizopath

I dont wanna hurt anybody. But I did it. Thats the issue + psychoticism.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I dont wanna hurt anybody. But I did it.


Not your normal bullshit. It was way way beyond sadism.


----------



## schizopath

I once wrote a poem to Cap. Flesh coffin and shit you know. To her also. Wicked shit in a psychotic mind.


----------



## schizopath

Shits not good when even your old friends think you are a violent psychopath who wants to stab people to death etc...


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Shits not good when even your old friends think you are a violent psychopath who wants to stab people to death etc...


On the inside. And especially when psychotic. Who am I? Fun loving guy who wouldnt hurt anyone.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The President has given emergency approval authorization for usage of plasma for treatment of covid-19.  This was an intelligent step in the right direction for giving Americans access to medical treatment, and the do-nothing Democrats have brought nothing to the table but division and rampant crime, protests and unrest in poorly run cities.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

they next person I'll bullshit


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i knew there was an algorithm going on
numbers
benfords law and whatnot?
8)

sorry didnt mean to bring up _anal_-yzing shit just what it is irl
some pretty cool shit though if one doesnt know about it imo


posted this in the wrong place and putting it here for further review


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hours of freedom left.  

Days of soul torture await me.  

Weeks of tears.  

Months of loneliness.  

The year of hell eats away at my heart.


----------



## Shady's Fox

all these cartoon characters and no alex jones

in a big while

i feel like we need to know beneath


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need more THC soon.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i still got that half g of dope dope 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
i dont wanna dope-dick and be alone
hahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need my HuckaPM's


----------



## Shady's Fox

i wana die


----------



## Shady's Fox

Just Flip A Coin! Instant 50/50 Coin Toss. Heads or Tails?
					

Just Flip A Coin is the original online coin toss. Need to make a decision? Pick heads or tails and let the coin decide!




					justflipacoin.com


----------



## Shady's Fox

am slappin maselffffffff


nmmmmm]]


fuck yo


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> am slappin maselffffffff
> 
> 
> nmmmmm]]
> 
> 
> fuck yo


Shady what's up with you and these random ass posts?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> i wana die


steam from the pot, fog in the streets
i'm crying, freedom lost
we won the war but lost our lives
everyone in the administration has some degree of shade
autumn death blooms


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Shady what's up with you and these random ass posts?


He used to do a lot of drugs and I'm sure that has cooked his brains a little.  

Most of the people like me who have done all the drugs end up like Courtney Love or Kurt Cobain.


----------



## BK38

Goddamn, I'm pleased with myself, made a pretty ace electronica rave-y mix. Also, have broken the sober spell with a 6 pack of Belgian beer. But I put it to good use. Rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll. God I miss it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Goddamn, I'm pleased with myself, made a pretty ace electronica rave-y mix. Also, have broken the sober spell with a 6 pack of Belgian beer. But I put it to good use. Rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll. God I miss it.


Good morning BK


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Good morning BK



Evening hoe


----------



## BK38

Sorry, that was uncalled for, but feeling like my above average dick is swingan. Listening to the mix I just made got me hype.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Evening hoe


How you doin'

I got my dick wet last night.  My physical health seems to be mostly better (... which means in about 4 days I should get the covid again) and my mental health is OK considering mega stress. 

I'm going to listen to WOUNDFUCKER and think about life and its follies I guess.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sorry, that was uncalled for, but feeling like my above average dick is swingan. Listening to the mix I just made got me hype.


How is laying off the cuck porn going for you?  Feel that drive to go out and conquer pussy yet?


----------



## Shady's Fox

aaah

am fallin off my heels

wait there

ya to nipple

rub itand now look on da otha side

and just scream aghhh


----------



## Shady's Fox

I scared that poor kid, haha.

he's fried

leave me alone


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> How you doin'
> 
> I got my dick wet last night.  My physical health seems to be mostly better (... which means in about 4 days I should get the covid again) and my mental health is OK considering mega stress.
> 
> I'm going to listen to WOUNDFUCKER and think about life and its follies I guess.





Captain.Heroin said:


> How is laying off the cuck porn going for you?  Feel that drive to go out and conquer pussy yet?



Nah, I JO today and it was glorious. A nice hour session and there was clean up involved. Buckets I tells ya. Glad you're on the mend. Will send you the mix (I dunno if you like electronica though, but it reveals my identity, so will PM).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> leave me alone


How would you explain yourself Shady?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Nah, I JO today and it was glorious. A nice hour session and there was clean up involved. Buckets I tells ya. Glad you're on the mend. Will send you the mix (I dunno if you like electronica though, but it reveals my identity, so will PM).


I like electronica but I haven't been doing technodrugs so I'm kind of like sad when I hear it.  

Death industrial like Atrax Morgue is as good as I can get right now.






If it sounds like this send away.


----------



## Shady's Fox

it lets me..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my GODDddd I just realized I got a lot of banality to go

ughhhHHH


----------



## Shady's Fox

the ''mirror'' newspaper..


----------



## Mysterier

Shady's Fox said:


>



Kekulé likes this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they next person I'll bullshit


Kinda would smash it.


----------



## Mysterier

Dude, SMASH that lithe button.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Kinda would smash it.


Agreed, hence why KAYLEIGH is now in my avatar (and my dreams)


----------



## Shady's Fox

big legs feet apart head in front, smells like home in trams..


----------



## Shady's Fox

i say

me too

let's say


----------



## Coxenormous

Lol @Captain.Heroin Profile pic. Reminds me of Chanel West Laugh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> i say
> 
> me too
> 
> let's say


shady in the head

yars ago i did iirc

drugs stop the drugs

now its dead 

dead papi


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Lol @Captain.Heroin Profile pic. Reminds me of Chanel West Laugh


Ghost did Kayleigh first

I just wanted to dogpile and start a trend

I was hoping for pages of nothing but Kayleigh avatars


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ghost did Kayleigh first
> 
> I just wanted to dogpile and start a trend
> 
> I was hoping for pages of nothing but Kayleigh avatars





Not that'd I'd know lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so fucking done with today...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so fucking done with today...


Take my hand and lets end it all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Take my hand and lets end it all.


I'm afraid I'll just end up here again. 

Working on contentment ... it's pretty hard


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm afraid I'll just end up here again.
> 
> Working on contentment ... it's pretty hard


Well, I got candy so jump to my van. It's good candy. Just come, I promise I wont hurt you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

This is where I buy my clothes. Madness bragging about his swag. Well, here's my fucking swag.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*mega yawn*

I want sleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Keep that shit up (tickles this wizard). I love you too!


I want to show off my package in my white jeans

don't have 'em yet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna be in my white jeans asap and show off to my lover


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Keep that shit up (tickles this wizard). I love you too!



I tried to send you my new mix multiple times, but it won't work for some reason. Maybe try PMing me and I'll shoot one thru if it works


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm gonna be in my white jeans asap and show off to my lover


What's up with you and those white jeans? 
Buy a trench coat. That's swag.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What's up with you and those white jeans?
> Buy a trench coat. That's swag.


madness got a pair

he looked really hot in them

makes me think i will too

white doesn't hide bulges well


----------



## Shady's Fox

the letters corners you

rite shade

dat chinese lokin face

siako saiku

sanja

sanja andale


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> madness got a pair
> 
> he looked really hot in them
> 
> makes me think i will too
> 
> white doesn't hide bulges well


If you make your cloth choices based on some BL shit you're really fucked in the head.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> If you make your cloth choices based on some BL shit you're really fucked in the head.


I rarely buy clothes and normally just buy drugs.... so buying clothes is a good thing for someone like me who would rather spend hundreds of dollars on THC, alcohol, etc. if not other drugs.  *shrugs*


----------



## Shady's Fox

*whispers*

si ka ja... *exhales*


----------



## Shady's Fox

My fav pair of shoes, ever.


----------



## Shady's Fox

dance like nuts and bolts


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> dance like nuts and bolts



Have owned those, agreed, great for dancing.


----------



## Shady's Fox

and then u bring ur metacarpals to ur forehead

forgot to add that..


----------



## Shady's Fox

palm to palm 

square dance


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> and then u bring ur metacarpals to ur forehead
> 
> forgot to add that..



yeah whatever shady


----------



## Shady's Fox

oh steel clamp types

oh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I rarely buy clothes and normally just buy drugs.... so buying clothes is a good thing for someone like me who would rather spend hundreds of dollars on THC, alcohol, etc. if not other drugs.  *shrugs*


Only a fucking junkie would buy white jeans.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> oh steel clamp types
> 
> oh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Only a fucking junkie would buy white jeans.


we have already established painters wear them too


----------



## Shady's Fox

OPEN UP DA RAVES YO


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> we have already established painters wear them too


Well, most painters use speed and others don't wear white.
White pant wearing people are satanic death cult. 
They use the pants to identify each other.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You losers still marvelling over my white jeans?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You losers still marvelling over my white jeans?


you looked really good in them imo


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I also wear white trousers. But for work.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I bet you madness waist size is less than mine


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> I bet you madness waist size is less than mine



LOL

Not at all. I gained a lot of weight because of the Corona. It just letting me sit and lying in bed or on the sofa, eating candies (thank you Escitalopram). Or i sleep. Not the best combi...

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Ooops - i replied to the false thread - sorry.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life is my coffin and it's time to shut the LID






[screeching and howling]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*cringes*






my heart is frozen like ice
cold, still, sterile
and i seek heat i cannot find






Endless series of complaints... endless pile of indifference...


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard of the Creek



If it's any consolation, he did ok:
Chinchillas are clean, quiet, odourless and attractive rodents that have been bred and farmed for their soft dense fur. They are quite shy and are more appropriate as pets for adults and older children. Typically chinchillas can live for 10-*20 years*.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> You losers still marvelling over my white jeans?


I just exposed you hard.
Fucking mossad satanist.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I just exposed you hard.
> Fucking mossad satanist.



LEAVE MADNESS ALONE!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> LEAVE MADNESS ALONE!!


What you're gonna do? Give me another warning? 
Shut the fuck up you fucking cuck ass nigga. 
And now if you try to get offended about me saying nigga I will quote 10 Schizo's posts here saying nigga.
At least if I'm going I'll take Schizo with me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

OMG dis nigga be trippinnnnnn.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> OMG dis nigga be trippinnnnnn.


I'm tripping? 
You literally lick fucking frogs to get high.


----------



## Jabberwocky

EUROVISION WINNER FROM COUNTRY'S AGENCY MADNESS WORKS IN!


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> OMG dis nigga be trippinnnnnn.



ye

and twicee


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> ye
> 
> and twicee


Shady join my party.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Porch ostrich.


----------



## Shady's Fox

RACING


----------



## mal3volent

Just remember I can ban whoever I want. I am the omnipotent one in TL.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> omnipotent


impotent more likely. 
forgot your viagra?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> impotent more likely.
> forgot your viagra?



bro you can't stop my boner


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> bro you can't stop my boner


How are Americans so retarded their only options are a fucking orange retard and demented old fuck literally being just a proxy-presidency for some bigot?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> bro you can't stop my boner


a good woman will lay that bitch to rest. don't be scared. they don't really have cooties.


----------



## BK38

Guys, please refrain from making the lounge spicy when I am about to go to bed. Please save the picante for when I can get involved.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@SS373dOH damn you mofos be knocking cops the fuck out up there?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Guys, please refrain from making the lounge spicy when I am about to go to bed. Please save the picante for when I can get involved.


I can't make it spicy enough for my taste nerves. These fucks censor my child porn  
Half of mods here should be honor killed for disgracing their family anyways.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I can't make it spicy enough for my taste nerves. These fucks censor my child porn
> Half of mods here should be honor killed for disgracing their family anyways.



yeah, i'm staying out of this un too. Too spicy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> yeah, i'm staying out of this un too. Too spicy.


Too spicy? I thought you like spicy. Now you're saying it's too spicy? 
OK, BK38. Reminder that you yourself said you like it spicy. 
DMW came with his Habanero sauce and you run. 
I will pour Tabasco to your anus, enjoy. Then we can see what's spicy and what's not.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Just remember I can ban whoever I want. I am the omnipotent one in TL.


That's hot.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's hot.


How come would a guy who only thinks with his dick get Moderator status?
CH would fuck cars exhaust pipe if he was told it's tight.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Too spicy? I thought you like spicy. Now you're saying it's too spicy?
> OK, BK38. Reminder that you yourself said you like it spicy.
> DMW came with his Habanero sauce and you run.
> I will pour Tabasco to your anus, enjoy. Then we can see what's spicy and what's not.



You should write gay porn.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> You should write gay porn.


I once did try to read this novel made for women when I was in rehab. Couldn't go further than 2 pages it was horrible shit women are fucked in the head.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I once did try to read this novel made for women when I was in rehab. Couldn't go further than 2 pages it was horrible shit women are fucked in the head.



You should apply here:

https://www.wellesley.edu/


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @SS373dOH damn you mofos be knocking cops the fuck out up there?


Everyone's doing it now. Mostly zoomers though, as they havent had enough lessons in consequences.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Merca


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jesus is lourde
trump 2020
empty the swamp


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

FALWELL CUCK?

@mal3volent


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know a guy who was a body builder and he wasn't compensating for anything his dick was YYYYUUUUUGE.  Like my sized, perhaps bigger?  Or perhaps almost exact same size?
> 
> I miss him, the sex was amazing.
> 
> But a lot are compensating yes, and women pick up on that.


While I would have to agree that a percentage of men work out to "compensate" for their perceived penis inadequacies; I am willing to bet that 85% of the men that choose to point that out are most likely projecting their own insecurities relating to their inability to find the motivation to change their own physical appearance for the better or find the importance of such things. 

People in general enjoy challenging themselves and a lot of that includes physical challenges.

If you took 1/5th of the energy to exercise as you do wasting time posting on a drug message board you might catch that bug


----------



## MemphisX3

Also I dont want to die before I'm fucking 50.

How dumb would I look if I "beat" a decade long IV opiate addiction only to die from some obesity/shitty living related disease?


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Thanks man..
> 
> I love my body too its the IDGAF body and one time i slammed an escort she was like "i know you have a big dick because you don't work out to compensate". While true in regards to working out, i do want to be able to toss my baby around.


One time I picked up a prostitute and because I was terrified of how she would judge my penis I just paid her to talk to me about protein shakes and glute exercises for an hour


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Thanks man..
> 
> I love my body too its the IDGAF body and one time i slammed an escort she was like "i know you have a big dick because you don't work out to compensate". While true in regards to working out, i do want to be able to toss my baby around.


Another time I picked up a prostitute and she said "I bet you have a tiny dick because it looks like you can bench 215 and toss me 6ft straight back into the gutter where you found me."


She wasn't lying


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm totally happy w/ my body other than the fat.  I don't really do a lot of push ups because of pain (life is physical pain, existence is spiritual pain) but I have resorted to them at times due to lockdownwithmycockdown
> 
> Your body is bootylicious as is


I gotta ask what type of pain comes with a dude that has a 115lb frame doing pushups?


----------



## schizopath

Emotional boys 2001


----------



## Coxenormous

How's everyone doing this morning... Well it's early Sunshine here in Indianapolis anyways


----------



## schizopath

Morning


----------



## Coxenormous

You been alright dude? My healing is making impact. I can walk without stiffinging up & my diet is going back to normal. I'm drinking my first Corona Premier Beer since ER day


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s not sunny there yet. It’s still dark. It’s gonna be hot as fuck in Indianapolis as well as Cincinnati today. Fact.


Yeah I hate when it gets so hot you get all itchy and shit esp when in pain. Goal for today stay inside and stay cool. I got another week at least. I may feel better, but I'm not taking a chance of something else going wrong. It's like a car. You get expensive car parts & fixes then something else goes wrong right after lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> You been alright dude? My healing is making impact. I can walk without stiffinging up & my diet is going back to normal. I'm drinking my first Corona Premier Beer since ER day


you have a triple bypass or something?


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you have a triple bypass or something?


What's that exactly I don't think so...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m doing great, thankx for asking. I’m happy you are healing well. Appendicitis is no joke, and is especially dangerous for a man your age. Blessings to you and your family.
> 
> —Wizard


I don't wanna get too deep about the process but they said they might have to have taken a part of my Bowel out... THat woulda really sucked! They said I got lucky I had a good surgeon that found a way to remove it without doing all that


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


It could have been worse they way they were talking before they did what they had to do. They were talking about making me have life time bathroom problems, but I did get lucky I didn't die & Lucky I didn't have to them take out a bowel. ooof


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Quit crying and get back to the circus.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> It could have been worse they way they were talking before they did what they had to do. They were talking about making me have life time bathroom problems, but I did get lucky I didn't die & Lucky I didn't have to them take out a bowel. ooof


you got lucky cuz you full of enough shit now


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you got lucky cuz you full of enough shit now


Since I'm soo full of shit




How does that smell?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Hey how are you doing today bluelight people?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Well so far. How about u?



Okay thats good. im okay i guess, starting to get a little drunk so thats nice


----------



## on.my.way🌿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Me too, I work all night and I’m ready for some sleepy. Glad you are well.



Send a pm if you cange your mind and wanna be a little social on discord or something, im lonely af


----------



## on.my.way🌿

that goes for anybody. just keep me company please lol


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What the fuff is a Hufflepuff?



The sweet but stupid branch of the Hogwarts school in the Harry Potter universe iirc.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> The sweet but stupid branch of the Hogwarts school in the Harry Potter universe iirc.


Is this dude even a real wizard?  He doesn't know huffle fucking puff?


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Is this dude even a real wizard?  He doesn't know huffle fucking puff?



Maybe, but these days Wizard public schools are severely underfunded. Quality wizardry is hard to come by these days...


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo am too tired for this shit

and too secsi 

i don't mean to be nazi grammar but cox, we don't bring dwm in discussion and maybe some of dopemaster posts

are tongue twisters


----------



## DopeM

Yea, it's us with the fucked up writing style...


----------



## Shady's Fox

english is international.


----------



## Shady's Fox

be a man

and take the slapp

u dig HEAH


----------



## DopeM

Bc we won the war iirc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shitbag is taking on a new meaning....

Glorious day at the beach today.... good thing I have air conditioning.


----------



## schizopath

Controversial pick for best Peep song





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Going to be cutting down iv drug use. Not worth to iv bupre. Also dont even have veins like a CosmicG or some shit


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Captain.Heroin - i think the jeans are working. A guy called the work phone today after he left asking to speak to me. He said i was beautiful and asked me out.. I told him i have a girl friend. Maybe id have said yes in person, idiot. I need a new gay friend to buy me shit like the last one.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @Captain.Heroin - i think the jeans are working. A guy called the work phone today after he left asking to speak to me. He said i was beautiful and asked me out.. I told him i have a girl friend. Maybe id have said yes in person, idiot. I need a new gay friend to buy me shit like the last one.



You should take out a personal ad for gay dudes that are into financial domination and find yourself a sugar daddy; I'm sure they've got to exist.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've considered verbally degrading homosexual men for money but im not that type of sadist. I don't get off on being a dick its more about control in the bedroom.

It doesn't make me feel good to hurt people.

BTW this guy has called before too. And in person he doesn't say shit but thank you.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> It is. Speed paste = Pure amphetamine. It is fucking expensive but still shitty drug. Meth? Me likes. Heheee.



Actually frok what I understand the paste is not pure at all, usually it's quite low potency, but even iof it was really good, it would still have some amount of impurity as racemic amphetamine is a solid.  Basically paste is regular, racemic (mix of D and L isomers) which is not purified into a non-wet solid, so contains byproducts and whatever might have been used to cut it.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Controversial pick for best Peep song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


that was good 

tee he


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Actually frok wha



oh damn, baby! 
I just frok'd ♡

i frok wha - me is loco


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know, I don't have anything against homosexuals -- if it's for a party you know or a similar gift then yeah yo. You can have fun experimenting that but choosing to be it's fuckin wrong. I mean, Shady says this you know and am all for explore the world while you alive but you can't replace the pussy. The feeling of the train arriving the station it's there for a reason. Maybe boredom and being stuck in the hood has many secondary effects on your brain. At the end of the day, people will do what they love  and you can't do shit about it other than have a laugh.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Controversial pick for best Peep song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


I trust U
what yu like better Loooooooooo
l


----------



## Shady's Fox

dance with your toe close together

nail to mouth

then you go pyramid


----------



## Hylight

_ewwww ahh la la la la weeeeee  eee. e. _


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

I was talkin to a friend yesterday and he thinks by February 2021 the raves will open


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> _ewwww ahh la la la la weeeeee  eee. e. _


*ROTFD !! *


----------



## Hylight

i guess who cares. much funny. 

i have an arm cramp 
Looooooool 
on a serious note, how _do _ i be. ♡


----------



## MemphisX3

Could one of yall steal me a bike and bring it to my project apartment?

PLZKTHX


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Captain.Heroin - i think the jeans are working. A guy called the work phone today after he left asking to speak to me. He said i was beautiful and asked me out.. I told him i have a girl friend. Maybe id have said yes in person, idiot. I need a new gay friend to buy me shit like the last one.



That's because you are beautiful.  If I didn't already have a love interest I would have played the same card and been probably like "let me take you out for coffee/a meal" lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I've considered verbally degrading homosexual men for money but im not that type of sadist. I don't get off on being a dick its more about control in the bedroom.


.... that's hot


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve got an extra tricycle you can borrow. It’s pink with rainbows on it and it was my daughter’s, but she said it’s ok if you borrow it.


Fuck yes


----------



## BK38

Shady is gay for pay, that little minx.


----------



## MemphisX3

There is a badass adult tricycle on Letgo this right around the corner but its $300. I want to buy a 2 stroke engine kit and put it on that junt. Put some mountain bike tires on it and turn it into my fishing/camping calvary junt.  So much walking this summer. I'm so tan/burned ome of my neighbors mistakes me for her cousin (she's mexican)


----------



## MemphisX3

That would be a $450+ investment but I could probably resell it for a decent profit when I get sick of it


----------



## Shady's Fox

*looks down*

*stares*

*tongue in cheek*


----------



## MemphisX3

White tail buck deer
Munching on clover
Red tail hawk
Sitting on a limb
Chubby ole ground hog
Croaking bull frog


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## schizopath

Was spending time with a few close friends and got cake to eat as I only eat in the night time. Sweet. But I just noticed I got a banana left. Like bitch have you ever felt this rich.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> I trust U
> what yu like better Loooooooooo
> l


I was actually thinking this exact scenario in my head yesterday(?). Middle one goes well with like a normal conversation....


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I was actually thinking this exact scenario in my head yesterday(?). Middle one goes well with like a normal conversation....


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## schizopath

Fresh as fuck


----------



## w01fg4ng

Vibing vitality


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Vibing vitality


I just got REALLY GOOD NEWS and I think everything GONNA BE OK

for the most part

then again things tend to fall apart on a regular basis for me

I need to get more THC let me look into that


----------



## MemphisX3

About to make chicken nachos up in this biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch


::::crunk chicken nachos dance::::


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> then again things tend to fall apart on a regular basis for me


Iirc you need more than 2 hands to count all my concussions.

MAKAVELIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## schizopath

Iirc I have monthly medically assisted (bupre) nofaps


----------



## schizopath

NZN you retard is you dead?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The President thanks you for your efforts toward Project NoFap, in our continued efforts to reduce overall levels of porn cucks.


----------



## schizopath

Tell the president that he is real real good at channeling 3 thousand years olds beauty standards


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Tell the president that he is real real good at channeling 3 thousand years olds beauty standards


Please continue to fight the war on the Chinese porn cuck virus, citizen.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Tell the president that he is real real good at channeling 3 thousand years olds beauty standards


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm shaking and likely gonna go manic in a while guys

if my posts are 10% more confusing than usual just ignore me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


>


cushion for the pushin'

any time my anorexic self went after some pile of bones it was just painful


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my body is having all sorts of unusual physical sensations and my mind is doing bizarre things

i think i need benzos

pls point me in the direction of a sympathetic doctor





















baby isn't that the way that dope's supposed to be???






brb thc


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> anorexic self went


Trump should say "Well you cant have the baddest without the biggest amirite!"


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> look into that


I am going to tell a bad joke now and give you a summary of it as well to make it extra bad:  It starts off sounding like a dick joke but it isn't and then it surprises you by being a dick joke.



Spoiler



If you're having difficulty seeing your target with a magnifying glass, try using your phone cam to take a pic and then zoom in on the area of interest.

-Private Dick


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

KAYLEIGH ON THAT GOODGOOD

I'm pumped and ready to virtue signal and finger point and shame the Libtards in public. 

It feels so good to be in the WHITE house.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm shaking and likely gonna go manic in a while guys
> 
> if my posts are 10% more confusing than usual just ignore me



no captaina kazasthana 

we care for ur ass

yo

but have some self-aware you know, like 

slap yourself when you're about to do something

beyond wow


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> but have some self-aware you know, like
> 
> slap yourself when you're about to do something
> 
> beyond wow


The ability to make you laugh by Schizopath is sometimes an unwilling non verbal one. KEK.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> have some self-aware you know, like


BRO I WOULD MEDICATE WITH BENZOS AND BE A TOTALLY NORMAL STONER BRO






but the spirit of SATAN has gotten into me

and that means I need my meds and I don't have them

just THC and mental health issues


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wish I would have thought of a "we build the wall" scam first


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg yes 80% live resin straight to the lungs


----------



## jhjhsdi

What up dawgs
I've missed like 30+ pages
Been literally dying in bed - not sure if I updated but after that IV speed session when I was trying to sleep and taking all those downers I didn't sleep and ended up trekking up country with a mate and we got 12.5g of ket and did the lot and drank loadsss. I woke up on his sofa feeling like death stumbled home and been in bed since occasionally waking up to piss and only just managed to eat something. Missed 2 days of work. Lol

Got a meeting with solicitor tomorrow, mid day, and court In a week. 

I am probbaly going to fuck off work now until court. Spend my potential last week of freedom high and drunk.



....no more fucking speed though


----------



## Shady's Fox

it's called human condition

and it's the nature of far away

far away factory

ye

far away elements

like answer that e-mail

or when u forgot ur car inside ur brain


----------



## Coxenormous

LOL read my old steam username was @Dong'N'MyBong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I saw my killing reflection in the mirror, up there thousands of feet above sea level, hours away from the human plague.  Minutes away from any other parasite.  Totally alone, by myself.  Asphyxia by hanging in the woods.  I saw the beauty of the totality of existence capped on a snow covered mountain, away from everyone.  I saw this years before it is to occur.  I broke down and cried as it juxtaposed a brutal realization that I am but an insect and I am attracted to but a flower.  Angry at the flower for its qualities - projecting my self-hatred from an insectoid level.  My thoughts are the disease.  My will never existed.  I'm trapped in this crevasse, tempted to cut my legs off to get away from the dehumanizing play.  I am stuck in motion, bouncing from point of failure to point of attempt.  I want you because I love you.  I love you because I want you.  I want this because it is delicious.  If only you could experience yourself, but you are trapped inside your own body.  You think you know yourself, but you'll never get to know yourself as I have.  Inside looking out, you lose any appreciation for the greater physique.  The implications of your learned behaviors.  The totality of your motions and movements.  Anything lost on me would be lost on you too.  All my fears are predicated on bereavement; I cannot lose this because I'll never have it again.  I remember to bring a sample of the flower to you, because I want you to know how thoroughly I have lost it.  You inhale, as I cry, and you'll never know what I'm crying about.  How truly devastating it is.  The injustice continued for some more hours as I still had yet to come to the _akmen_.  In due time, I made it.  I wasted a good hour at this point, crying and contemplating my very existence.  Life and death.  Being able to jump and never see a thing again, never know pain or pleasure or the trials and tribulations of being stuck in a body that refuses sleep with a mind that begs for it.  The beauty of solitude included continued isolation as I reversed every step I took, in a means to preserve and reverse the course of destiny.  I failed, and am still in the continuum.  I did not escape, and I was so close to freedom.  I shall never know what free will is, because I never had it.  Though, in effect, I do believe i had a vague notion... the only point is the voluntary termination of pain.  There is rigidity, there is peace.  The suffering is extinguished.  All sensation invalid to the remaining object.  Here I reached the conclusion that all has been planned, all is set in motion, for I'm travelling on a missile headed through a great void, and somewhere on the very head of the missile where life continues without me, i abandoned it all.  I am not living life, it is living me.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am sweatin


----------



## schizopath

I was too

At this point its 500-Schizo but luckily its just the first round so no harm no foul.

Delusions. LOL.

Im jelly of you "I got no imagination" narbs


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Naa

Am a retard


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I like how I posted a very cryptic personal story and everyone ignored it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life will be much better... when I'm gone


----------



## w01fg4ng

The doom pussy devoured the MAGA boners iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> The doom pussy devoured the MAGA boners iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm being massively triggered right now and don't know how to deal with all of these feelings


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

When i get a lot of feelings i just take a nap.


----------



## Shady's Fox

while others have existential crisis

i yearn for my origin

space

neptune's moon

there was a flight error u see, the enemy rite shade

he fooled us with an illusion

and us being 10 ppl, my friends


----------



## Coxenormous

I think I found a new Game to start playing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> When i get a lot of feelings i just take a nap.


like I said if I had the benzos I would just sleep this off

instead I'm like


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


>


I put 2 of those things to my nipples so they're real hard in the morning.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> When i get a lot of feelings i just take a nap.


What do you do when you get a lot of boner?


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm having hot flashes and feel asleep while awake.  That's pleasant, not really.  Gotta dab I guess.  

Watching the RNC convention.  Bigly.


----------



## Fire&Water

No wonder youre depressed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fire&Water said:


> No wonder youre depressed


Rand Paul says we should vote for Trump to vote against war

so naturally that kills my MAGA boner


----------



## Fire&Water

HellHole needs to be bombed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fire&Water said:


> HellHole needs to be bombed


Bomb them, keep bombing them, bomb them again and again, and I don't care how long it takes!


----------



## Shady's Fox

*head shake*

oh

Big 

He took off 

*lowers head*

Oh

HAa

They ate bombz yo
U cant


----------



## Shady's Fox

Whatcha saen

ey


----------



## Fire&Water

DNC
RNC
bombed

hangs head high
*plural*


----------



## Shady's Fox

U STILL NEED LIGHT YEARS TO MASTER SHADYISM

GOOD TRY THO U KNO

TRYIN HASN'T GOT A DEATH UNTIL STABBING


----------



## Fire&Water

LightYears are light
SHADE seals it out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*HOT*

hot white cop from NM on RNC campaign talking about encountering heroin users

yeah i would fuck him

I bet he's got a good body


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He does. All republicans do.


I would fuck Chuck Todd too


----------



## jhjhsdi

I've developed a terrible cough and sore throat overnight
Shame I have a runny nose too and no temperature or loss of taste/smell otherwise I'd be like YESSS covid
And die


----------



## jhjhsdi

I'm supposed to have meeting with solicitor today but told her I have cough and she said I won't be allowed in the court house and should isolate for 14 days.
Not sure where that leaves me regarding my actual court date, which is in 7 days. 
I don't want it to be fucking adjourned again.

Today is pissing me off already. I'm going to get morning drunk soon. Then my mate will be down later and they are supposed to be bringing me 5g of K


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I've developed a terrible cough and sore throat overnight
> Shame I have a runny nose too and no temperature or loss of taste/smell otherwise I'd be like YESSS covid
> And die


terrible cough and sore throat sounds like covid


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> terrible cough and sore throat sounds like covid


----------



## schizopath

Man schizophrenia makes all things so fucked up. Back in the days it was natural. Now I dont wanna force it cause Id rather just be.


----------



## schizopath

BELIEVE IN THE ONE


----------



## schizopath

Man I just got called cultured cause of my online name "ShadowMoses"


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> terrible cough and sore throat sounds like covid


I can definitely still taste the chilli cheese Toasties I had for breakfast
My mouth is burning

Dammit


----------



## jhjhsdi

Real quiet round these parts this time of day

*tumbleweed*


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm being massively triggered right now and don't know how to deal with all of these feelings


After seeing this photo a couple dozens times, for the first time just now I just noticed the hand/fingers resting on the passenger's seat. 

Meme's creepy factor just increased 10 fold.

Love it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> What do you do when you get a lot of boner?



Sorry i didn't get back to your urgent message last night.

When i get lots of boner i either hide it in my waste band, showcase it, or finish it off. Depending on where i am.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> When i get lots of boner i either hide it in my waste band, showcase it, or finish it off. Depending on where i am.



So, do you hide it when you're at the zoo, showcase it at church and finish it off by the playground? Did I get those right?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's hilarious     nailed it, lol.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My 22 y/o Chinchilla named Toby my daughter named died today. He was a trooper. The Wizardis so sad! He was a magical friend of mine.
> 
> Got to go burry him!
> 
> Wizard


I'm sorry, Wizard, I know exactly your daughter must feel. This animal belongs to the family like my two cat-monsters and I always have to let them go at the vets, followed by a hysterical not stoppable cry-marathon. This is so bad! 

All the best to you and your daughter!

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Man Im getting 6mg of bupre from debts. Cant fucking wait.


----------



## BK38

Man, you know what grinds my gears? When you don't get a good sleep and you drink too much coffee and then you're all anxious and sweaty and gross. Like, I've changed my shirt twice today because of those nasty sweat patches. I disgust myself sometimes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> So, do you hide it when you're at the zoo, showcase it at church and finish it off by the playground? Did I get those right?


That's the Madness special.
He has this long trench coat he uses.
First off he begins by watching the animals in the zoo, getting lil bit of hourny. 
Turtles and orangutans are his favourite.
Then, he progresses to the church. 
On the way there he has stroked himself super hard.
When he shows it to the pope, who didn't expect it at all, on the church... he's on the edge.
Always came to the lair of the holy water.
But then Madness remembers the kids. DON'T YOU EVER FORGET THE KIDS!
So he controls himself and runs to the playground.
There he goes to a little house made for the kids. From there he has little telescope which he uses to spy on the kids.
From now on, he can't control himself and then the cum is all over the playgrounds little house. 
There he walks out embarrassed what he has done. Soon some dad spots him and start chasing him.
Soon Madness has escaped to the forest, planning carefully his next masturbation adventure.


----------



## schizopath

Im still waiting for Trump to ban trench coats because of Columbia


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Im still waiting for Trump to ban trench coats because of Columbia


Just give teachers trench coats, OK?


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Man Im getting 6mg of bupre from debts. Cant fucking wait.


I really cant wait. Like wtf.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just to be clear, i dont want the apes pulling my dick off, im in the church choir, and i like cumming on the slide, beating off as i roar atop the highest point in the play ground.

I uses to swing then jump off and do 360s in younger years. I recon with a boner i could helicopter right to the top.


----------



## jhjhsdi

madness00 said:


> I recon with a boner i could helicopter right to the top.


I'm pro at that


----------



## jhjhsdi

What up Dawgs

Just grabbed 4 bottles of strong cider

I WILL find some K

POSITIVITY BITCHES
Send good vibes
Pray 4 mojo in a K hole

I'll go and score needles while I've still got 15 minutes truly believing that I'll have K to put in them later

POSITIVE VIBES
PRAY 4 MY VEINS


----------



## BK38

Did 1500mg Phenibut today after taking a month break. Happy to report that I'm feeling near full fx again  Definitely was using it too often before, much better as a treat. Prob keep it to once a week methinks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


>


If it's any consolation I am sure I had the covid a few months ago, odds are you will survive


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Sorry i didn't get back to your urgent message last night.
> 
> When i get lots of boner i either hide it in my waste band, showcase it, or finish it off. Depending on where i am.


*waist

Waist is where your treasure trail is. 

Waste is what you throw into the trash. 

Showcase it?  Do you have a spotlight and soundtrack for it?


----------



## Shady's Fox

just came home

i took a showah

roah you know

like

lion roar

and

am gonna take a nice long sh1t ty


----------



## Shady's Fox

burp


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> If it's any consolation I am sure I had the covid a few months ago, odds are you will survive


I'm pretty sure I had it back in December man, shud be immune now tbf

With the way I batter my immune system prob not tho, LULZ

I shud get that antibody test really see if I did have it


----------



## Shady's Fox

from when tatiana jumps the rope and

she still had that knife play

what happend to fun


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I'm pretty sure I had it back in December man, shud be immune now tbf
> 
> With the way I batter my immune system prob not tho, LULZ
> 
> I shud get that antibody test really see if I did have it


Your antibodies polly gone bro

I think you prolly gonna re-get it every few months if you aren't social distancing


----------



## Shady's Fox

it doesn't work like this

u will get it when you grow up


----------



## Shady's Fox

ya


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> it doesn't work like this
> 
> u will get it when you grow up


The narrative that 6 feet is far enough is a lie, it's more like 26 feet.  This would explain why people are still getting infected WILDLY, and why re-opening the economy with 6 feet social distancing did not work. 

The media/politicians blame people getting together, but frankly this doesn't account for all the covid-19 spread.  It is widely spread across the US.  Not everywhere in the US are there church meetings, violent protests, and packed malls.  But everywhere there is covid-19. 

No one wanted to do the math on this (people are stupid, American's don't understand basic math concepts, they are lazy...) and now people are dying.


----------



## Shady's Fox

and u thought to say this to shade

ok


----------



## Shady's Fox

papa little

you know

like

a metal tongue


----------



## Shady's Fox

the smoke failed to gimme birth


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> the smoke failed to gimme birth


Born amongst the the cement and bupre


----------



## schizopath

BIG TITS LYFE 2020! WHOS WITH ME ON THIS ONE!??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kayleigh mad

kayleigh need her pills


----------



## BK38

BK happy. BK had a productive day and enjoyed his Phenibut and even topped it off with a couple Aperol Spritz'


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Me too minus that gay ass spritz. I love phenibut day’s.



Don't knock it 'til you've tried it. They're refreshing and tasty and hydrate you enough when it's hot that you can drink a number of them without getting a headache. IDGAF what I look like with a drink. Besides, I'm handsome, I look good with any drink in hand. #handsomenessprivilege #phenibut #aperolspritz #It'sOnlyGayIfYouMakeItGay


----------



## Mysterier

Aperol Spritz turned me and my frogs gay!


----------



## BK38

Mysterier said:


> Aperol Spritz turned me and my frogs gay!



Yeah, Alex Jones doesn't know I've been feeding the frogs at my local pond Aperol Spritz. That's what turned em all gay.


----------



## schizopath

Gotten into a habit with my friends were we watch a movie every night.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Gotten into a habit with my friends were we watch a movie every night.



Nothing wrong with that. It's pretty wholesome. Watch anything good lately?


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


>


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just spammed someone with notifications.

Come forth.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I just spammed someone with notifications.
> 
> Come forth.



Why you spammin me hoe?


----------



## BK38

Don't shit on my dick too hard... or do I don't care, I'm in a good mood. Got a mild buzz going and am eatin chicken.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wanted attention from you   

And you're acting silly.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Don't shit on my dick too hard... or do I don't care, I'm in a good mood. Got a mild buzz going and am eatin chicken.



Oh good.

You weren't silly NVM be happy heh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Triple post bite me urethra fantasy boy.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Oh good.
> 
> You weren't silly NVM be happy heh.



You happy? I had a pretty good day. Maybe it's the phenibut, but I'll take it, I got a lot done and caught up with some old friends, drank some fancy-ish dranks and am now eatin chicken. Am content.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Triple post bite me urethra fantasy boy.



Wtf is a urethra fantasy boy? Do I dare google it?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah im in a pretty good mood just didn't want to see BK over do it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Wtf is a urethra fantasy boy? Do I dare google it?



I mean you fantasize about baseball bats down your urethra. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I mean you fantasize about baseball bats down your urethra. Pretty straight forward.



Ahem, the proper vernacular is "extreme sounding" 

Uncouth peasant.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's gotta be straight forward.

Handsome man.

_Gay boi_


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Man, I'm pretty happy, but you know what would round things out nicely? Pussy and weed. I'm super gay for pussy rn. Kinda got the swagger for it too.






Wouldn't mind tamin some strange.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hahah yeah man if you lived where i were people just look at you up and down. Just the culture i guess. Or maybe im doing something wrong and they think im racist  

Seriously in the hood its like that.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Hahah yeah man if you lived where i were people just look at you up and down. Just the culture i guess. Or maybe im doing something wrong and they think im racist



Yeah, I dunno if I could just blend in Boston. I grew up in Asia and went to a really proper British International school for high school. I have an American accent though. I dunno, I can score weed/coke from the ghetto projects in Paris, Barcelona etc. Dunno how I'd fair in the US. Never been to a "trap" or anything there.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I dunno if I could just blend in Boston. I grew up in Asia and went to a really proper British International school for high school. I have an American accent though. I dunno, I can score weed/coke from the ghetto projects in Paris, Barcelona etc. Dunno how I'd fair in the US. Never been to a "trap" or anything there.


Man, they just want those greenbacks


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fire weed 6 houses down and coke a 5 minute walk.


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Hahah yeah man if you lived where i were people just look at you up and down. Just the culture i guess. Or maybe im doing something wrong and they think im racist
> 
> Seriously in the hood its like that.


That's just massholes being massholes.  Most civilized cities have friendly doap boys


----------



## BK38

I think it's probably pretty universal. I mean, I'd just dress down, be straightforward and discreet and not hand over the cash until I get the goods. Pretty standard I should think. Then I'd take my party favours, get dressed nicely and play the European part of me up to slay some college strange.


----------



## DopeM

DopeM said:


> Man, they just want those greenbacks


Just don't buy coke off the strip in Vegas.  Tip your driver's and valets well and you have powerful allies.  Same goes for just about any major city.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yes could be an east coast thing. I forgot.

@DopeM


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Just don't buy coke off the strip in Vegas.  Tip your driver's and valets well and you have powerful allies.  Same goes for just about any major city.



Same for Barcelona anyways, just tip your driver nicely and imply you got more where that came from and they'll either sell you some right there or call a friendly taxi amigo over to hook it up. Then just tip them both and everyone's happy.


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Just don't buy coke off the strip in Vegas.  Tip your driver's and valets well and you have powerful allies.  Same goes for just about any major city.



I've never really had an interest in Vegas for some reason. Just doesn't appeal.


----------



## Hylight

_the office _


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tip?

Is that a rest of the world thing?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Tip?
> 
> Is that a rest of the world thing?



It is if your local friendly Spanish taxi driver is hooking you up with cocaina. I tipped him just like 10 euro extra on top of what I paid (probably got mildly over charged) and I offerd him a bump, which he took and a ciggie.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> I've never really had an interest in Vegas for some reason. Just doesn't appeal.


It's gross and fake


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> It's gross and fake



That was my impression of it at a glance. I don't really like to gamble and the whole city just seems totally unsustainable and yeah, just gross. Not my style at all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Vegas is like the Sarah Huckabee Sanders of America.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> That was my impression of it at a glance. I don't really like to gamble and the whole city just seems totally unsustainable and yeah, just gross. Not my style at all.


It’s horrid but the climbing around Vegas is unreal.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Vegas is like the Sarah Huckabee Sanders of America.



Oh yeah? I'm definitely not going to Vegas then. Unless I'm like, the translator for some Chinese whale and I'm well compensated for my time (my earnings would not be spent in that fake tan of a city though).


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Hylight said:


> _the office _



I personally prefer the vanilla - am I just weird?


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s horrid but the climbing around Vegas is unreal.



Artificial or actual faces?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Oh yeah? I'm definitely not going to Vegas then. Unless I'm like, the translator for some Chinese whale and I'm well compensated for my time (my earnings would not be spent in that fake tan of a city though).


the cig smoke is a major boner killer

come 2 cali w/ me bb


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Artificial or actual faces?


I'm not sure directly around Vegas but with a few hours drive in any direction is some really cool stuff.  

It's sandwiched between lake mead and red rock canyon and Sloan canyon all within about an hour


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> the cig smoke is a major boner killer
> 
> come 2 cali w/ me bb



I liked California, I think I told you I spent like 5-6 months near Santa Cruz. The Valley girl thing is hilarious too, as is the "California fry" accent. Also, the breakfast burritos and Mexican food mmmmm If I go to America, I'd probably do a bit on E. and W. coasts. Friends to see in New York, California, Oregon and then good ol Colorado mostly.


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> I'm not sure directly around Vegas but with a few hours drive in any direction is some really cool stuff.
> 
> It's sandwiched between lake mead and red rock canyon and Sloan canyon all within about an hour



Nice, see, I'd be down for that, not the fakeness or gambling. More like a little road trip, some climbing, some camping, maybe some acid.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Artificial or actual faces?


Actual, it’s unreal, I was there for 2 months.

edit: Alex actually has a list which I didn’t know existed. I’ve been to loads of these!









						Alex Honnold’s Guide to Rock Climbing in Las Vegas
					

The famed free soloist gave us the beta on the country’s best rock-climbing mecca




					www.outsideonline.com


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Actual, it’s unreal, I was there for 2 months.


do you have any nudes of yourself there by any chance?


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Nice, see, I'd be down for that, not the fakeness or gambling. More like a little road trip, some climbing, some camping, maybe some acid.


A good fuck?


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> do you have any nudes of yourself there by any chance?


Hahahah no, I’ve lots of pics of me covered in dirt. Oh actually I have a tennis skirt on in a pic with my harness over it and I have no pants on so you can see my ass. But that was an ex’s birthday present. Obviously I’m up a climb in the pic.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> A good fuck?



Let's just say I dunno if the climbing is what would make you sore. People might ask you if you'd been horseback riding


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Nice, see, I'd be down for that, not the fakeness or gambling. More like a little road trip, some climbing, some camping, maybe some acid.


I'd suggest Utah, California, Oregon, Washington for that 

Man, the west had so much cool shit.  It made driving back east so tough.


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> I'd suggest Utah or anywhere in California.
> 
> Man, the west had so much cool shit.  It made driving back east so tough.



I love snowboarding and have heard Utah is amazing for it. The US side of me is from Colorado so I'm pretty spoiled when I go back, but I heard Utah is a total hidden gem. Apparently the Mormons scare a lot of people away.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> I've never really had an interest in Vegas for some reason. Just doesn't appeal.



Vegas is dumb, fakest place you've ever been, full of fucktards and casinos.  And really expensive.  My sister planned a family trip out west years ago, before my dad got too sick to travel, but it was only 4 full days, plus air travel days on each end.  We did 1 day at Grand Canyon, half a day at Lake Powell, 1.5 days at Zion National Park (so cool, I wish I could have stayed 2 weeks), and a day at Vegas.  I was pissed about the Vegas part of it, would have been much cooler going to any of the millions of amazing nature features near there for a day.

The American west is unbelievable in its epicness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I'd suggest Utah, California, Oregon, Washington for that
> 
> Man, the west had so much cool shit.  It made driving back east so tough.


I never drove east again, never will.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk you ain't been to cali till u run the streets red with me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kayleigh and an 8 ball and handguns iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk you ain't been to cali till u run the streets red with me


i smell one of those accidental encounters tbh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i smell one of those accidental encounters tbh


oh man

that should be the next chapter i write


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re an island. I luv it. Enjoy those wildfires and earthquakes and fucking Californians.


Power never went out here.  The whole "they can't keep the power on" Republican narrative is a lie.  

Don't believe their lies.  They fact checked the RNC convention - tons of lies.  Like at least 1 per speaker.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk you ain't been to cali till u run the streets red with me



I will do dabs with you, go surfing, eat mexican food etc. I will not spit roast an immigrant latino with you though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I will do dabs with you, go surfing, eat mexican food etc. I will not spit roast an immigrant latino with you though


how about we get naked in a rather enchanting environment and just be casual


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need some more food omg so tired

yawn

major boredom stupid ppl kill everything


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I want to be casual in the park

Secluded at night


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I want to be casual in the park
> 
> Secluded at night


I'll bring the weed, you bring your white jeans


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> I want to be casual in the park
> 
> Secluded at night



high school 

hormons

101


----------



## Shady's Fox

the rice boils down ur ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> the rice boils down ur ass


that's hot


----------



## Shady's Fox

and he's sayin

that hand movement

almost like ice skatin

phiu phi


----------



## Shady's Fox

speakin of that

i want to fuck a ballerina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> speakin of that
> 
> i want to fuck a ballerina


reminds me of a law and order svu episode from the last season

u donate a lot to the ballet school and u get one for the nite

the ballet shoes around your balls


----------



## Fire&Water

Sit & spin iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

wat


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

hot with desire like a python eating a watermelon


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> speakin of that
> 
> i want to fuck a ballerina


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> Your antibodies polly gone bro
> 
> I think you prolly gonna re-get it every few months if you aren't social distancing



I have to dissapoint you unfortunately - you are not immune if you had it once. And I don't know what I should think about the immunisation....
Just be careful - when I see people act like they act now - it's totally normal that more people get sick. Some even say that Covid doesn't exist. Of course,  that is why thousands of people died and still die. 

It's just a fairy tale. 

JJ


----------



## Fire&Water

> It's just a fairys tale.                JJ


That was AIDS


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> Wtf is a urethra fantasy boy? Do I dare google it?


These are normally people who put something into their urethra (penis)....


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> These are normally people who put something into their urethra (penis)....



Yep, it's called "sounding" I think. Not my cup of tea and no, I am not going to try it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yep, it's called "sounding" I think. Not my cup of tea and no, I am not going to try it.


It's pretty hot imo


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> how about we get naked in a rather enchanting environment and just be casual



How about we just trip balls on some acid, but I don't get naked? Compromise.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's hot



Literally, boiling rice n that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> How about we just trip balls on some acid, but I don't get naked? Compromise.


Whatever you want to tell yourself afterward is cool with me


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> kayleigh and an 8 ball and handguns iirc


Oh, an 8ball would be enough for me. Sniff.

JJ


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Whatever you want to tell yourself afterward is cool with me



Captain, I was thinking if I went to California I'd hit you up... now... I'm starting to have my doubts. I don't want to be drugged in some forest and wake up with a sore butthole.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Fire&Water said:


> That was AIDS


Pardon me?

Perhaps I should really go back to the German speaking forums. That's so much easier.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Captain, I was thinking if I went to California I'd hit you up... now... I'm starting to have my doubts. I don't want to be drugged in some forest and wake up with a sore butthole.


You can hit me up but my bf doesn't want me hanging out with other bois (he knows my track record iirc)

We can catch a meal and go chill in public for a bit, but yeah my sausage is all for him now


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> You can hit me up but my bf doesn't want me hanging out with other bois (he knows my track record iirc)
> 
> We can catch a meal and go chill in public for a bit, but yeah my sausage is all for him now



That's 100% ok with me. I mean, we can smoke weed or do dabs in public right? Can't we just get really high and drink beer in brown paper bags and just hang outside of a taco stand for like 6 hours? That's a day well spent in my book. God I miss proper Mexican food.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That's 100% ok with me. I mean, we can smoke weed or do dabs in public right? Can't we just get really high and drink beer in brown paper bags and just hang outside of a taco stand for like 6 hours? That's a day well spent in my book. God I miss proper Mexican food.


yeah but there's nature stuff too imo

check out my lava photo submits

tacos of course, i know the best

watching news, eating ice cream soon, going to be *snoresigh* through an hour of my evening then hopefully getting my dick wet


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah but there's nature stuff too imo
> 
> check out my lava photo submits
> 
> tacos of course, i know the best
> 
> watching news, eating ice cream soon, going to be *snoresigh* through an hour of my evening then hopefully getting my dick wet



Right on. Pot, maybe some acid, nature hike, tacos. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Right on. Pot, maybe some acid, nature hike, tacos. Fuck yeah.


Sounds like a beautiful day 

Almost as good as rolling around with madness in bed with his white jeans


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ah yes i had that ice cream

sugar straight to brain buzzzzzzzzzzzz good

hoping to get my dick wet tonight.  I had such great sex last night.  It was wild.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is anyone else listening to these assholes on the RNC?


no. i doesn't matter who's in the white house anymore.  i keep hearing if Biden wins, American is headed for violence and looting. got news for em, Trump's in now and that's already happening iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is anyone else listening to these assholes on the RNC?


The President and I firmly stand by the speakers of every night of the convention.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no. i doesn't matter who's in the white house anymore.  i keep hearing if Biden wins, American is headed for violence and looting. got news for em, Trump's in now and that's already happening iirc


Biden Lives Matter


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Biden Lives Matter


nobody's lives matter


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is anyone else listening to these assholes on the RNC?


to answer your question honestly, I watched the first two nights


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nobody's lives matter


concur


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You missed Kellyanne, she almost got her skin color back, but then half way thro her RNC speech, she started looking like Skeletor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayn


she abuses her kid


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> She abuse all of us Captn H


I'm not kidding though did you see her daughter's live twitter video

she accuses both of her parents of abusing her, she's legally pressing for emancipation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

boner update

fully hard

gonna go after love interest tonight, hopefully will get some ropes to tie him up soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the covid-19 rates are gonna hit 300,000 dead ppl by new years

and my post count gonna hit 100,000 by then too


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Fuck, I would troll a bit at these shitty German forum but even with a vpn and a totally diffferent nickname, they wouldn't 

Yeah, that's what i want! Too many 18 years old but they act as if they would be at Hogwards.... oh I enjoy the Alpra so much icant tell.........


----------



## JoEhJoEh

AND: VERY IMPORTANT:

I appreciate this BL-Forum a lot. Even if it was not easy for me at the beginning I am now so happy to be able to come here, tell my stupid stories, no judge because i'm taking this and that and if I really need help I get it for sure. 

In the end it's a lot of fun - thank you all for that, I love you guys


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Nope. Noone is from Germany here.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

That would be more than I can bear. Germans. Ugh.


Edit I'm sorry I'm fuckingthefuck high as fuck. gnihihihi


----------



## JoEhJoEh

And I think that Angela Merkel did not have sex until now. Why? dont know


such a feeling


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I said it 3 times is that enough?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cool. Oh its so fucking hard to type the correct letters simsalabimbambasaladusaladim

What do i expect now?Being dead tomorrow?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Or getting 2 kilograms of peruvian coke on time by DPD? Would apprecicate

I don't have the energy to correct my typos im sorry


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, you get blessings love.


Really?? i mean: reallly? I need love. like everybody else. b ut i do need love so much these days i cannot tell


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I need big hugs, not because it can lead to sex, i need hugs and hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmms


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Tell them immediately that it is not gonna be like that when they take care and take contraception AND condoms


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Afterwards they will act like rabbits.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm tired

I need a break from life for a minute _and it has just begun_

shaking ensues


*NSFW*:


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I never drove east again, never will.


After you get past Yellowstone / Badlands there's not much to look forward to nature wise.  Chicago's a cool city to spend a weekend but we were short on time by then.


----------



## Fire&Water

JoEhJoEh said:


> Pardon me?
> 
> Perhaps I should really go back to the German speaking forums. That's so much easier.


In german ?
something like freaks raped monkeys in the black cherry forest ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

listening to black metal

thinking of making food,  yum

might go buy more food because you know that is probably better to do now before flu + covid season


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. It's pretty wholesome. Watch anything good lately?


Not really. Lately been Batman And Robin and other b-movies. Maybe our luck changes today.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. It's pretty wholesome. Watch anything good lately?


Inb4 Big Titty MILFs and Their Backdoor Jazzmen


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> Inb4 Big Titty MILFs and Their Backdoor Jazzmen


Word


----------



## w01fg4ng

Fire&Water said:


> In german ?
> something like freaks raped monkeys in the black cherry forest ...


Hearing aids fairy asks you to speak louder


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Feel like destroying something but want to use it to create at the same time. 
Scanning the environment now.


----------



## BK38

Lol, saw this and thought of you @Captain.Heroin


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> Feel like destroying something but want to use it to create at the same time.
> Scanning the environment now.



If you've got a bunch of old magazines or something, it can be satisfying to rip em up and then make collages with them.

This artform is also very cool and in line with the "destroy to create" ethos:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kintsugi#:~:text=Kintsugi (金継ぎ, "golden,to the maki-e technique.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BK38 said:


> collages


What, like a psycho-killer? (no offense to anyone haha)
Maybe paper mache would keep my hand hidden a little longer....

Maybe I will mache a house for the cats for this winter to keep em cozi when they wanna go outside.


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> What, like a psycho-killer? (no offense to anyone haha)
> Maybe paper mache would keep my hand hidden a little longer....
> 
> Maybe I will mache a house for the cats for this winter to keep em cozi when they wanna go outside.



Funnily enough there's a big bag of egg cartons literally at my feet that I am steadily ripping up to make some paper-mache with. I have no idea what I'm going to make. But I'm thinking some kind of mixed media random pieces with magazine/newspaper collages and some little plant potters (gonna use non-toxic glue, so I think it should be ok).

Also, yeah, collages are fun ways to make something cool out of boring media.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

You know what? Think imma do it. The paper mache thing. Something we can do together that (hopefully) is non-confrontational.
Thanks for that... sound family fun for all both of us.


----------



## Xorkoth

DopeM said:


> After you get past Yellowstone / Badlands there's not much to look forward to nature wise.  Chicago's a cool city to spend a weekend but we were short on time by then.



Appalachia is also beautiful and amazing, in a different way.  It's our temperate rainforest.  Also the extension of the mountains up through New York state, Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine.  Though I haven't been up there.


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> You know what? Think imma do it. The paper mache thing. Something we can do together that (hopefully) is non-confrontational.
> Thanks for that... sound family fun for all both of us.



Who said the Abyss wasn't wholesome?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hmmmm, another aspect of the ABYSS.
though provoking to say the least

man dassome goodass weed. bout out of it....


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> if my posts are 10% more confusing than usual *just ignore me*





Captain.Heroin said:


> I saw my killing reflection in the mirror, up there thousands of feet above sea level, hours away from the human plague.  Minutes away from any other parasite.  Totally alone, by myself.  Asphyxia by hanging in the woods.  I saw the beauty of the totality of existence capped on a snow covered mountain, away from everyone.  I saw this years before it is to occur.  I broke down and cried as it juxtaposed a brutal realization that I am but an insect and I am attracted to but a flower.  Angry at the flower for its qualities - projecting my self-hatred from an insectoid level.  My thoughts are the disease.  My will never existed.  I'm trapped in this crevasse, tempted to cut my legs off to get away from the dehumanizing play.  I am stuck in motion, bouncing from point of failure to point of attempt.  I want you because I love you.  I love you because I want you.  I want this because it is delicious.  If only you could experience yourself, but you are trapped inside your own body.  You think you know yourself, but you'll never get to know yourself as I have.  Inside looking out, you lose any appreciation for the greater physique.  The implications of your learned behaviors.  The totality of your motions and movements.  Anything lost on me would be lost on you too.  All my fears are predicated on bereavement; I cannot lose this because I'll never have it again.  I remember to bring a sample of the flower to you, because I want you to know how thoroughly I have lost it.  You inhale, as I cry, and you'll never know what I'm crying about.  How truly devastating it is.  The injustice continued for some more hours as I still had yet to come to the _akmen_.  In due time, I made it.  I wasted a good hour at this point, crying and contemplating my very existence.  Life and death.  Being able to jump and never see a thing again, never know pain or pleasure or the trials and tribulations of being stuck in a body that refuses sleep with a mind that begs for it.  The beauty of solitude included continued isolation as I reversed every step I took, in a means to preserve and reverse the course of destiny.  I failed, and am still in the continuum.  I did not escape, and I was so close to freedom.  I shall never know what free will is, because I never had it.  Though, in effect, I do believe i had a vague notion... the only point is the voluntary termination of pain.  There is rigidity, there is peace.  The suffering is extinguished.  All sensation invalid to the remaining object.  Here I reached the conclusion that all has been planned, all is set in motion, for I'm travelling on a missile headed through a great void, and somewhere on the very head of the missile where life continues without me, i abandoned it all.  I am not living life, it is living me.





Captain.Heroin said:


> I like how I posted a very cryptic personal story and everyone *ignored it*


As you wished, Captain.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> As you wished, Captain.


I was hoping someone could understand my existential pain


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Funnily enough there's a big bag of egg cartons literally at my feet that I am steadily ripping up to make some paper-mache with. I have no idea what I'm going to make. But I'm thinking some kind of mixed media random pieces with magazine/newspaper collages and some little plant potters (gonna use non-toxic glue, so I think it should be ok).
> 
> Also, yeah, collages are fun ways to make something cool out of boring media.


Do you make art regularly or is a drug-related thing? Have you always done it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Atelier3 said:


> Do you make art regularly or is a drug-related thing? Have you always done it?


every time i go to sleep is like a work of art and every time i awaken it is destroyed


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> every time i go to sleep is like a work of art and every time i awaken it is destroyed


Every time I go to sleep its a fucking miracle


----------



## BK38

Atelier3 said:


> Do you make art regularly or is a drug-related thing? Have you always done it?



I kind of go through spurts where I feel inspired or something in my life will trigger the creative urge. Sometimes that's substances and sometimes it's not. One of my favorite activities is probably being on a mild opiate/a couple drinks and smoking some pot and just whiling away an afternoon drawing. I mostly do line work, some watercolor and a little bit of collage stuff. I don't normally work in mediums like clay or paper-mache or anything (I just needed to do something with about a million egg cartons I had laying around). I have a stack of unfinished work I'm going to get around to once my little pot harvest is finished and ready to smoke. I guess I've always been creatively inclined. Here's one I posted in the LAVA forum awhile back:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I kind of go through spurts where I feel inspired or something in my life will trigger the creative urge. Sometimes that's substances and sometimes it's not. One of my favorite activities is probably being on a mild opiate/a couple drinks and smoking some pot and just whiling away an afternoon drawing. I mostly do line work, some watercolor and a little bit of collage stuff. I don't normally work in mediums like clay or paper-mache or anything (I just needed to do something with about a million egg cartons I had laying around). I have a stack of unfinished work I'm going to get around to once my little pot harvest is finished and ready to smoke. I guess I've always been creatively inclined. Here's one I posted in the LAVA forum awhile back:


can i see you go through spurts?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I kind of go through spurts where I feel inspired or something in my life will trigger the creative urge. Sometimes that's substances and sometimes it's not. One of my favorite activities is probably being on a mild opiate/a couple drinks and smoking some pot and just whiling away an afternoon drawing. I mostly do line work, some watercolor and a little bit of collage stuff. I don't normally work in mediums like clay or paper-mache or anything (I just needed to do something with about a million egg cartons I had laying around). I have a stack of unfinished work I'm going to get around to once my little pot harvest is finished and ready to smoke. I guess I've always been creatively inclined. Here's one I posted in the LAVA forum awhile back:



That’s cool. Reminds me a little of an Indonesian artist called Arwin Hidayat who in turn reminds me of Keith Haring


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up with a batman boner

I'm still pretty tired but the boner kept me awake


----------



## BK38

Atelier3 said:


> That’s cool. Reminds me a little of an Indonesian artist called Arwin Hidayat who in turn reminds me of Keith Haring



Sweet. I can definitely see it with Arwin Hidayat, but am not sure about Keith Haring as a direct comparison. I don't take it too seriously anyhow, it's something I mostly just do for me, I find it meditative in a way.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> can i see you go through spurts?



If you're talking about maybe a time-lapse of me drawing, yeah, I could do that at some point


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> If you're talking about maybe a time-lapse of me drawing, yeah, I could do that at some point


*spurt*
_verb_ gush out in a sudden and forceful stream. 

btw I'm fully hard and wish my lover didn't have to be at work because I'd fill him up like an enchilada


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *spurt*
> _verb_ gush out in a sudden and forceful stream.
> 
> btw I'm fully hard and wish my lover didn't have to be at work because I'd fill him up like an enchilada



*creative spurt*
gush out in a sudden and forceful stream of creativity.

(That doesn't mean cumming onto my face in a public art gallery, hanging upside down in a sex swing while spouting Nietzsche)


----------



## BK38

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the Abyss is back. Phew, was getting far too wholesome there, was worried for a second.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> (That doesn't mean cumming onto my face in a public art gallery, hanging upside down in a sex swing while spouting Nietzsche)


yeah yeah we're all whores, just jerk off on the canvas...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the Abyss is back. Phew, was getting far too wholesome there, was worried for a second.


SLR turned into the abyss with the pegging thread


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah yeah we're all whores, just jerk off on the canvas...



I can guarantee that has been done, more than once. Artists are freaky.

Edit: yep, was right. Warhol came before me (see what I did there? God I'm clever):

https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/andy-warhol-1928-1987-cum-painting-5622174-details.aspx


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I can guarantee that has been done, more than once. Artists are freaky.


I know, I have some painted pieces of wood and have ejaculated onto one of them.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Artists are freaky


Are we? Yes we are. Arent we


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know, I have some painted pieces of wood and have ejaculated onto one of them.



What did you title it? "Cum stick?" "A STICK-Y Situation?" "Wood on wood?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> What did you title it? "Cum stick?" "A STICK-Y Situation?" "Wood on wood?"


it's for an album ... the title is non-erotic


----------



## Mysterier

BK38 said:


> Artists are freaky.



The sound of one cheek clapping.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd be more creative if i didn't have a tenuous grasp on the english language in general. In regards to art, i cant draw for ass. Riddles stump me and poetry goes right over my head, along with everything @Mysterier  says. But i can do that number recalling IQ bit pretty well.

Killing it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I go to sleep I'll get my batman boner back

that irreparably hard erect boner where you have to mentally coax it back to flaccidity

it's so unfair to have that boner and not have him next to me ERMAGERD oh well there's always tonight


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'd be more creative if i didn't have a tenuous grasp on the english language in general. In regards to art, i cant draw for ass. Riddles stump me and poetry goes right over my head, along with everything Mysterior says. But i can do that number recalling IQ bit pretty well.
> 
> Killing it.


bro you free style and rap, you can do poetry if you put your balls to it
just fuck the english language with your tongue like you're eating pussy out


----------



## BK38

Mysterier said:


> The sound of one cheek clapping.



?


----------



## schizopath

Madness is linquistic genius if you ask me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Madness is linquistic genius if you ask me


he's like a younger hotter trent reznor without the heroin addiction






_i'm gonna make him a star_


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> he's like a younger hotter trent reznor without the heroin addiction


This is brilliant view on it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck i just realized what point in time i'm stuck in ahhhhhhhhhh fakkk

what happened to the sick mania from days ago? i need more thc, no will to stand up

shutterific


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEAR LORD

if you see me through this I'll dedicate the rest of my life to butts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least I'm not gonna lie and say some goodie2shoes shit I can't live up to


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> fuck i just realized what point in time i'm stuck in ahhhhhhhhhh fakkk
> 
> what happened to the sick mania from days ago? i need more thc, no will to stand up
> 
> shutterific



Stop whining, I've been waiting for my THC to fucking grow. No tears for mojo (also I'm just pissy because I have a headache and want THC and I still have to make dinner).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Stop whining, I've been waiting for my THC to fucking grow. No tears for mojo (also I'm just pissy because I have a headache and want THC and I still have to make dinner).


yeah well it sounds like a personal problem because you chose to live in the land of catholic collusion and macron and baguettes

you could have chosen tortillas and thc


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Stop whining, I've been waiting for my THC to fucking grow.


Br0ther you got like 2 weeks left before its ready


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> . In regards to art, i cant draw for ass. @Mysterier  says. But i can do that number recalling IQ bit pretty well.



Have you checked out any contemporary art. No artists need to draw anymore. You can just drop a pile of horse turds in the corner of the gallery, claim its about gender-based capitalist oppression, and you’ll be a star.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah well it sounds like a personal problem because you chose to live in the land of catholic collusion and macron and baguettes
> 
> you could have chosen tortillas and thc



I did not! I came for a visit from Amsterdam and then lost my job and Covid 19 fucked me, it fucked my plans up. I did not choose Baguette-land really, but now I have to be here until I generate enough income and this bullshit virus goes away enough that I can move on.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I came for a visit


That's what Giuliani said about the Ukraine and WE'RE NOT BUYING IT!!!

If you had a time machine would you do anything different?


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Br0ther you got like 2 weeks left before its ready



Yeah, it's about 2-3 weeks out (got more bud development that suddenly happened, which is both good and bad - good for yield, bad for how it's going to take longer). But then, it's a week of drying and 2 weeks of curing minimum. Uff. Definitely rewarding myself with some overpriced hash when my website is done, so probably just another week and a half til that's good to go.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's what Giuliani said about the Ukraine and WE'RE NOT BUYING IT!!!
> 
> If you had a time machine would you do anything different?



Yeah, I'd probably have secured a job I could do remotely before I came to visit my Mom. I would have also bought a bunch of pot seeds and started the crop earlier I guess. Or alternatively, I would have gone to Thailand to stay at my Dad's baller ass house and he couldn't kick me out because of the 'rona.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Definitely rewarding myself with some overpriced hash when my website is done


Solid idea, especially to use hash and not some harder shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I'd probably have secured a job I could do remotely before I came to visit my Mom. I would have also bought a bunch of pot seeds and started the crop earlier I guess. Or alternatively, I would have gone to Thailand to stay at my Dad's baller ass house and he couldn't kick me out because of the 'rona.


I was hoping for "stop jerking it to cuck porn and find a woman"


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Solid idea, especially to use hash and not some harder shit.



I wouldn't even know where to get harder shit in this tiny town. I could figure out the DNMs, but also, it would have to be addressed to my mom to get delivered and that would make me uncomfortable with her assuming the risk. I don't really have the urge to do anything really hard anyhow. Maybe some LSD or MDMA, but those don't count as very hard drugs to me when used responsibly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

don't wake me up when I am dead


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was hoping for "stop jerking it to cuck porn and find a woman"



I made this for DMW's cause the other day:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can tell DMW has been too soft on you BK

we have to upgrade your reverse cuck programming


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to start a gofundme for DMW so he can have a computer farm to ddos pornhub


----------



## BK38

K, gonna go make dinner and hopefully this stupid fucking headache will go away. Later freaks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We'll have to also start a separate gofundme for his bail when the DEEP STATE agents, serving their liberal cuck porn masters, serve a warrant on his FREEDOM FIGHTER INITIATIVE activities.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> K, gonna go make dinner and hopefully this stupid fucking headache will go away. Later freaks.


yeah I gotta go work it on the corner

see ya'll later


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need a serious break from this shit and it has just started.... ugh it's going to feel like this for a while.  Why am I finally recovered just during the torture chamber's beginning

this is so unfair and it makes me want to crawl off and be alone for a long time, again, and I cannot afford this [maddening] KAYLEIGH NEED HER PILLS

every day without my meds is like another nail in my coffin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my soul hurts






and it hurts a lot


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> the covid-19 rates are gonna hit 300,000 dead ppl by new years
> 
> and my post count gonna hit 100,000 by then too


Both are a disease. Only difference is that people dying on Covid will be free, unlike you.


Captain.Heroin said:


> I am going to start a gofundme for DMW so he can have a computer farm to ddos pornhub


Yes. Watching porn hurts young people because if you're too busy watching porn only few will have children and then those children will be taxed to death because of there's not enough people to pay for the socialized medicine of the porn cucks when they grow up.
In my ideal society you're only allowed to watch porn if you have 4 kids. They also must be +115 IQ so they understand the anti-cuck philosophy.
If not they will be chemically castrated.
This would motivate porn cucks to get children. However, watching porn would be only allowed once all the kids have grown up, since brain of porn cuck ban be really malevolent. They would prioritize cumming over taking care of the children.
They even might just get each other to fuck their women, so they can get cucked but at least the cucking might lead to something good.
Basically porn is destroying civilization. 
If you watch porn you're hurting other people. And most of all you're hurting yourself. 
I think we need to aim bigger. Fund my political campain and I'll make sure BL's stock goes up, OK? 
You get the governments drug-research deals, you know?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DopeM said:


> I'm not sure directly around Vegas but with a few hours drive in any direction is some really cool stuff.



What? Sand?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> brain of porn cuck ban be really malevolent. They would prioritize cumming over taking care of the children.


The President has talked about the harm that comes to children from a prolonged porn cuck.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> I've never really had an interest in Vegas for some reason. Just doesn't appeal.


If you don’t gamble, I don’t see how or why it could.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> If you don’t gamble, I don’t see how or why it could.


It's great if you're a hooker imo

24/7 johns
walking around with your drink on the strip
everyone drunk so when they pass out you go through their wallet and dip


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> If you don’t gamble, I don’t see how or why it could.



I have, I went to The Venetian in Macau when I was 18, I won some cash playing Blackjack too, but... Just not that interesting to me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I have, I went to The Venetian in Macau when I was 18, I won some cash playing Blackjack too, but... Just not that interesting to me.


if I had a time machine...


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DopeM said:


> I'd suggest Utah, California, Oregon, Washington for that
> 
> Man, the west had so much cool shit.  It made driving back east so tough.


Yes exactly. When I was reading this I’m thinking wtf though, you’re not going t pick Vegas or all places to do that though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Both are a disease. Only difference is that people dying on Covid will be free, unlike you.
> 
> Yes. Watching porn hurts young people because if you're too busy watching porn only few will have children and then those children will be taxed to death because of there's not enough people to pay for the socialized medicine of the porn cucks when they grow up.
> In my ideal society you're only allowed to watch porn if you have 4 kids. They also must be +115 IQ so they understand the anti-cuck philosophy.
> If not they will be chemically castrated.
> This would motivate porn cucks to get children. However, watching porn would be only allowed once all the kids have grown up, since brain of porn cuck ban be really malevolent. They would prioritize cumming over taking care of the children.
> They even might just get each other to fuck their women, so they can get cucked but at least the cucking might lead to something good.
> Basically porn is destroying civilization.
> If you watch porn you're hurting other people. And most of all you're hurting yourself.
> I think we need to aim bigger. Fund my political campain and I'll make sure BL's stock goes up, OK?
> You get the governments drug-research deals, you know?


So based on our economics DM yesterday you seem to believe in small government neoliberalism and free markets for everything except sexual pleasure and relationships which must be rigidly controlled.

Am I missing something? Is it the role of the state to manage and prevent cuckery?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> if I had a time machine...



I cashed out at the right time. I used my winnings to buy an awesome leather jacket that I looked really good in. I called it my "lucky leather jacket" even had some great hidden pockets for hiding drugs. I loved that jacket and cherished the fuck out of it. Some asshole stole it from a Club coat check a few years later  If I ever have serious money to burn, I'm going to get one made exactly like it from memory. I loved that thing.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Fire&Water said:


> In german ?
> something like freaks raped monkeys in the black cherry forest ...



Yes, exactly.

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I have, I went to The Venetian in Macau when I was 18, I won some cash playing Blackjack too, but... Just not that interesting to me.


When I get amped up i have sometimes gone to the casino here and obsessively played minimum bet colour black on the roulette table for hours. I don’t think it was that enjoyable but I was unable to stop. Or just forgot to.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Atelier3 said:


> Am I missing something? Is it the role of the state to manage and prevent cuckery?


That would be a beautiful dream.  

No rules other than stop touching yourself and find a woman BK


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> That would be a beautiful dream.
> 
> No rules other than stop touching yourself and find a woman BK


They’ll never stop me touching myself


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Don't ya hate (or love) it when someone in "charge" says shit like:
"It will not be tolerated"? 8)
Come on... don't they know this is goading? Oh, wait, they do know... and have weaponized it for our own well-being.
OK. Enough rebelling for the day, maybe.
Need to get back on track but feeling particularly fat and sassy atm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Atelier3 said:


> They’ll never stop me touching myself


I used to like touching myself but it's something I actively don't like doing now


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> The President has talked about the harm that comes to children from a prolonged porn cuck.


Yeah, but he himself is so cucked





Atelier3 said:


> So based on our economics DM yesterday you seem to believe in small government neoliberalism and free markets for everything except sexual pleasure and relationships which must be rigidly controlled.
> 
> Am I missing something? Is it the role of the state to manage and prevent cuckery?


Yes! Cuckery is degeneracy.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> I cashed out at the right time. I used my winnings to buy an awesome leather jacket that I looked really good in. I called it my "lucky leather jacket" even had some great hidden pockets for hiding drugs. I loved that jacket and cherished the fuck out of it. Some asshole stole it from a Club coat check a few years later  If I ever have serious money to burn, I'm going to get one made exactly like it from memory. I loved that thing.


Man, isn't it shitty when ppl do that?   I always hope they needed it more than I did, even if it just turned into a 10 rock to get them through the day.  
I have a few items like this I would like to recreate if ever given the chance.  Most notably a weed chillum that rested perfectly between my teeth with no pressure so I could light and block wind with my two hands.   I have yet to find one that has the same shaped mouth piece...


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> Stop whining, I've been waiting for my THC to fucking grow. No tears for mojo (also I'm just pissy because I have a headache and want THC and I still have to make dinner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday evening after i phoned a guy who is a Cannabis-aktivist and he and his mates registered a Cannabis Social Club, like there is one in every bigger city. I talked to him about my insomnia and he immediately know what I need  - was funny because I choose that strains by myself. But as long as Cannabis is  illegal in Austria he and his mates are growing as patients for patients. I just have to join the club (70 Euro per year) and bring or send him the seeds i want to have grown. And he does it for me!!! If they are ready they are vacuum sealed and sent by post to me. Isn't that great ? A guy you can bring your favourite strain seeds and he will do the growing? Absolutely great. He is doing it because he had a very big accident, he was working on the roof at a house and fell down onto the street , spine broken, bad head injuries and so on. After a while when he was at home again he thought to himself: why not grow and be more or less painless? Why not grow also for other people (not for fun, but to help them with their issues)?
> 
> So I'm very exited about that. Will report soon.
> 
> JJ
Click to expand...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I used to like touching myself but it's something I actively don't like doing now


Try touching new bits to see if it rekindles your interest. Or the old bits in new and unusual places. Like public transport or the Opera.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Atelier3 said:


> Try touching new bits to see if it rekindles your interest. Or the old bits in new and unusual places. Like public transport or the Opera.


Nothing trust me. 

I still poke and prod at my dick to get it going.  

I'm way more into sex right now and am basically assdicted


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my body is firmly rejecting my lungpaste whatever shatter isn't filtered out by the flimsy thin level of water in my bong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yes! Cuckery is degeneracy.


I can't remember the last time I didn't cum inside of my love interest.


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Man, isn't it shitty when ppl do that?   I always hope they needed it more than I did, even if it just turned into a 10 rock to get them through the day.
> I have a few items like this I would like to recreate if ever given the chance.  Most notably a weed chillum that rested perfectly between my teeth with no pressure so I could light and block wind with my two hands.   I have yet to find one that has the same shaped mouth piece...



Yeah, I like to think it was someone who really needed it, but it was a fairly fancy club and I'm pretty sure it was just some asshole. I'd like to think it was a cleaner who had a moment of weakness and couldn't afford to get her handicapped son a birthday jacket for the cold winter... or something like that. 18 year old BK with the jacket in question back in Beijing:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lookin smooth boi


----------



## mal3volent

bk I bet you like The Strokes huh?


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> bk I bet you like The Strokes huh?



Not really, there is one though. I like to blast this when I when I go snowboarding:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so horny

I really hope I can get off tonight *wet*


----------



## mal3volent

Look what you did to him BK


----------



## schizopath

Im gonna go eat some pea soup in the bed and watch Gotham. Gnight peeps.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Our steel clamp, has that generic high-school vibes. I feel like I am in 13 reason why. What the fuck


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> Look what you did to him BK



Like I did anything, have you read CH's post history?


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Our steel clamp, has that generic high-school vibes. I feel like I am in 13 reason why. What the fuck



Maybe, because I was in High school? Also, looks can be deceiving, so fuck you Shady, you don't know me. I bet I'd done more wild shit than you had at the same age.




*OUT.*


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> Like I did anything, have you read CH's post history?



nah I have him on ignore


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Madness is linquistic genius if you ask me



Agreed, madness your raps are next level, for real.  You're great at writing poetry/raps (more or less the same thing when only being written down).  Can you freestyle like that in real life or is it something where you have to think about it and write it down?  Personally I can't freestyle at all, but I can come up with good stuff if I write it down and think about it.  If you could freestyle like you write in the rap thread, you'd be a great rapper.



Atelier3 said:


> Have you checked out any contemporary art. No artists need to draw anymore. You can just drop a pile of horse turds in the corner of the gallery, claim its about gender-based capitalist oppression, and you’ll be a star.



Sad but true



Shady's Fox said:


> Our steel clamp, has that generic high-school vibes. I feel like I am in 13 reason why. What the fuck



My clamp isn't steel, dude, I don't know why you're trying to argue with me about it but why don't you eat a ratchet, you sprockety roof joist


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> Can you freestyle like that in real life or is it something where you have to think about it and write it down?



Yeah i can somewhat freestyle. But it always ends up being extremely graphic and sexual, for some reason 

Sounds something like..

Yo the name is madness and im chilling bored at work...
(Think of rhyme with work)
..everyone in here i try to make twerk.

No big hesitation unless i cant think of a basic rhyme, which happens.

So it rhymes, but it's not very well thought out compared to raps i write.

And like i said, gets sketchy very quickly because that's just where im at.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I dunno nor want to

but I sign up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Like I did anything, have you read CH's post history?


madness needs to post more pics of himself in clothes imo


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> madness needs to post more pics of himself in clothes imo



I'm not his pimp, he's a free agent, you'll have to discuss that with him directly haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm not his pimp, he's a free agent, you'll have to discuss that with him directly haha


I am in negotiations.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Okay - you got my attention.

What exactly must i do for the weed, bently and shishcabob?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Okay on the train just got off


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Nipple train




upload image to web


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Okay on the train just got off


I would definitely steal that hoodie


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah yeah right right wheres my KABOB!


----------



## Zopiclone bandit




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Yeah yeah right right wheres my KABOB!


in the rap thread iirc


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Agreed, madness your raps are next level, for real.  You're great at writing poetry/raps



oh. makes me want to post some malone !!


----------



## Shady's Fox

when u run outta eucalyptus leaves, sad soy boai


----------



## Shady's Fox

fail


----------



## JackoftheWood

Would it be nuts to combine acid and edibles?


----------



## Shady's Fox

JackoftheWood said:


> Would it be nuts to combine acid and edibles?



It's all about timing. Watch out for negative reactions // i.e > thought loops, the worst of them all. Also green can dim acid potency and so you will end up in a fairly relaxed high.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Shady's Fox said:


> It's all about timing. Watch out for negative reactions // i.e > thought loops, the worst of them all.


So should I wait till I plateau to eat the edibles? That sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

My Cheeseburger is fucking great!!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

kosher salt in corona is kosher iirc


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BURPS (kosher)


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Yeah yeah right right wheres my KABOB!



wanna play find the kebab ?


----------



## Jabberwocky

SHADY WAHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO YOUR OLD PICTURE? BRING IT BACK!


mal3volent said:


> wanna play find the kebab ?


Find the kebab
In the rehab


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> SHADY WAHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO YOUR OLD PICTURE? BRING IT BACK!
> 
> Find the kebab
> In the rehab


----------



## JackoftheWood

I'm so high I actually wasted money and ordered doordash. The temptation of a delivered philly cheesesteak was too great.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Prozac can suck my balls. I can't feel this Adderall at all.


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Prozac can suck my balls. I can't feel this Adderall at all.



What's your dosage? 20mg's? Also acid drinks such as coffee/soda can interfere.


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> Appalachia is also beautiful and amazing, in a different way.  It's our temperate rainforest.  Also the extension of the mountains up through New York state, Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine.  Though I haven't been up there.


Oh yea I'm sorry, I was just referring to between there and my home.

The east coast has some really cool stuff.  It's just not as varied I guess.

I live the Adirondacks, Appalachia, Champlain, Everglades (but then you have to deal with Floridians yuck)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Nipple train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload image to web


*OMFG*

[wet]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> What exactly must i do for the weed, bently and shishcabob?


Just come into the steam room with me and we will talk about that... I am sure we can reach a compromise


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> What's your dosage? 20mg's? Also acid drinks such as coffee/soda can interfere.


Yes, 20 MG for months now. Also, I was drinking a lot of soda. I'll try to base my stomach with baking soda tomorrow. The ADHD struggle is real


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> *OMFG*
> 
> [wet]


ikr !!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Well, I'm officially pissed off and am very unhappy.  Real life stuff.  I might message someone about it.  Not sure.  I can't deal with other people too well and should probably think about it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thank you @DeadManWalkin' you are the best. 

I'm not doing well and am really troubled. 

It figures this would happen *the day* I should be coming into [censored]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHAT'S WRONG TOOTS?  

Kayleigh off her meds. 

The warning signs I saw so long ago, and should have cared about.  Life seems over for me now but really I just want to die alone forever.  People are fucked.  Everything is a fucking game set against me.  

The things I love turn against me.  The things that were once good die, change, grow old or leave me.  Life is my coffin and it's time to shut the lid.  Why did I play in the game of life?  Why did I feel alright for a second?  Why are people parasites?  Why am I still alive?


----------



## w01fg4ng

We can't get our highs without our lows.


----------



## BK38

I had to see this and now you guys do too:


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I had to see this and now you guys do too:


reported for cuck porn.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Well, I'm officially pissed off and am very unhappy.  Real life stuff.  I might message someone about it.  Not sure.  I can't deal with other people too well and should probably think about it.


find god, oh err learn love, please and you got this !! stay fine, breath deep breaths. everything is good . always love and forget hate. and you _are _doing great and going to do even better. ♡♡


----------



## Hylight

omg i didn't even notice that 'glory portrait'

that's too funny B!!38

♡♡


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> reported for cuck porn.



You're the type to advocate putting a Fig leaf on Michelangelo's David's cock aren't ya?


----------



## BK38

Let the triggering begin lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Let the triggering begin lol


It's not cucking since he's not fucking anybody.


----------



## Hylight

i died too 
K !!  you killin


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i can't.


----------



## BK38

Then how about this Indian temple mural?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

this place gets a little moar fucked up everyday.


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


>



Fuck, that did it, that sent me over the edge. Brb, gonna go pleasure myself now.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> this place gets a little moar fucked up everyday.



Every day, we stray further from the light and the Abyss grows ever deeper.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Every day, we stray further from the light and the Abyss grows ever deeper.


everyday u shood pic up ur legos cuz they hurt when someone steps on them


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> everyday u shood pic up ur legos cuz they hurt when someone steps on them


especially on those shiny wood floors !!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

update
drunk, sad, going to bed

he disappointed me @BK38


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

view from jail cell for politicians convicted of crimes.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> update
> drunk, sad, going to bed
> 
> he disappointed me @BK38



Who? Your enchilada or madness?


----------



## BK38

Man, I've been feeling shitty all day, but I got a good bit of work done. So I'm gonna eat an ice cream and take a nap. I better not have the fuckin 'rona.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Who? Your enchilada or madness?


former not latter

madness could never disappoint me, he's like Michelangelo's David


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my whole porn cuck story is so stupid

I need to enroll in DMW's 12 step porn cuck recovery program so I can recover.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> former not latter
> 
> madness could never disappoint me, he's like Michelangelo's David



There are always more tacos, enchiladas, burritos and assorted Mexican foods in the sea. You know, that old chestnut.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> There are always more tacos, enchiladas, burritos and assorted Mexican foods in the sea. You know, that old chestnut.


I am a broken human being. 






I understand the gist of what you are saying.  Quite frankly I am half way in the grave already I do not see why I am still living.  I have a good save point and need to take advantage of the unlimited data storage before the singularity starts to buckle.

6 billion Jamals can't be wrong

I'm stuck on this bland planet with a bunch of hollow human beings.  No one will appreciate me.  No one ever did.  

I began to sense that a long time ago but the golden means gave me the motive to keep ignoring everything.  This is what some might call "completion" or wholeness but is really just a method of being mentally condescending to your necessary human desires.  ANALYZE AND DESTROY we are in an eternal state of destructing others for the sake of oneness. 

My only sin was indifference to the parasitical race of humans.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am a broken human being.
> 
> I understand the gist of what you are saying.  Quite frankly I am half way in the grave already I do not see why I am still living.  I have a good save point and need to take advantage of the unlimited data storage before the singularity starts to buckle.



You should go on a silent retreat to meditate. Just do a heroic amount of acid and wander around in search of universal truth or something. You seem to be constantly entangled in the existential.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Just do a heroic amount of benzos and travel far, far away from the parasites that make up the smegma that is the human race; they are your enemy.  They always will be.


+1 imgo [in my gay opinion]


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Then how about this Indian temple mural?


You need to get cucked by a person. I don't think being cucked by mural would be logical.
I also don't want to fuck the mural, so it's not getting cucked. 
Getting cucked is watching someone else fuck something you would like to fuck but you're a little bitch and enjoy the humilation.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> +1 imgo [in my gay opinion]



I'm gonna start a band called "Parasitic smegma" - we'll mostly do Britney Spears Covers.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I'm gonna start a band called "Parasitic smega" - we'll mostly do Britney Spears Covers.


I've jammed with Alexi Laiho. Do better than me fucker.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I've jammed with Alexi Laiho. Do better than me fucker.



It's not a competition afaik.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You need to get cucked by a person. I don't think being cucked by mural would be logical.
> I also don't want to fuck the mural, so it's not getting cucked.
> Getting cucked is watching someone else fuck something you would like to fuck but you're a little bitch and enjoy the humilation.



Well, video of people fucking is not a person either. It's a representation of a fantasy or you could even call it new media art at a stretch. Therefore watching porn does not make you a cuck. Would watching Hentai be cucking yourself?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Well, video of people fucking is not a person either. It's a representation of a fantasy. Therefore watching porn does not make you a cuck.


No, it's watching a person on the video. It's the same thing. 
You show me picture of you, I tell you "ThatS NoT YoU It'S a PiCtuRe!" Am I right?
I have read ton of studies how porn affects brain and men's brain actually thinks that they're real women, so why the fuck wouldn't it be cucking?


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No, it's watching a person on the video. It's the same thing.
> You show me picture of you, I tell you "ThatS NoT YoU It'S a PiCtuRe!" Am I right?
> I have read ton of studies how porn affects brain and men's brain actually thinks that they're real women, so why the fuck wouldn't it be cucking?



What about Hentai then?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> What about Hentai then?


Well, I think it's more of a kink.
If you watch it and get boner you're actually getting cucked by some fake tentacles. Sad.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, I think it's more of a kink.
> If you watch it and get boner you're actually getting cucked by some fake tentacles. Sad.



Anyhow, I'm honestly totally bored with this subject. I don't care to argue it anymore. Anyhow, I feel like shit, so I'm gonna take a nap. Maybe hit you up to play some more LOL later if you're up for it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Anyhow, I'm honestly totally bored with this subject. I don't care to argue it anymore. Anyhow, I feel like shit, so I'm gonna take a nap. Maybe hit you up to play some more LOL later if you're up for it.


Yeah. I don't really care about arguing with you neither.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@DeadManWalkin' - hows this for a cuck..





__





						Redefining personality to make the sex better
					

sexy




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> @DeadManWalkin' - hows this for a cuck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redefining personality to make the sex better
> 
> 
> sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


Cucks don't have sex, they watch others having sex and jerk off to it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm aware but this guy clearly cant get laid.

Did you read the diagram?


----------



## schizopath

Chinchilla chinchilla white sneaks


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I'm aware but this guy clearly cant get laid.
> 
> Did you read the diagram?


Doesn't make any sense. 
Probably some virgin trying to make a formula on why he's not getting laid.
"Women only care ABbOut moNey And lOoKs!! HoW Can i NEvEr scUCKED i wILL Go fULl EllIot RogErzz SOON!!"


----------



## Hylight

i guess if we have to have emotions, we should try to have happy ones  ☺


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> i guess if we have to have emotions, we should try to have happy ones  ☺


Nah, expecting happiness from life is retarded. It will lead only to disappointment. 
Life is suffering.


----------



## Hylight

I _will _get sucked some day ! Looooooooooooooooool.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well on a fucked up note, I found two dead roaches in my kitchen. Thank god I'm moving next week.


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> About to make chicken nachos up in this biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch
> 
> 
> ::::crunk chicken nachos dance::::


I have been making chicken nachos/tacos for every meal for the last week. 

Had to mix it up last night and make buffalo chicken nachos and that shit made me create a whole new crunk chicken nachos dance i name the "get buck on buffalo chicken nachos"


----------



## Shady's Fox

Wasn't crunk a scene movement?


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Wasn't crunk a scene movement?


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just come into the steam room with me and we will talk about that... I am sure we can reach a compromise


Yo, I'm not even trolling or bullshittinf but have you ever thought about putting any effort into writing homoerotic literature for profit? I can almost guarantee you there is a niche out there for it and you would most likely succeed in that. NBD, JS


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Wasn't crunk a scene movement?


The fuck did you just say? Crunk is life. Crunk wasn't just a scene.....no but all playing aside crunk is a slang word that had been used since the early 90s in Memphis and probably way before. It's really just a term we use for a our music that the national populace labeled and then eventually duplicated.

For a memphian crunk is just verbiage. Like when you see something you like "aw that shit is crunk right there" or even a verb "we gonna get crunk tonight". 

But yes you're statement is somewhat accurate...it was a nationally scene for awhile and now it's the foundation of current rap but it has been a constant in Memphis


----------



## MemphisX3

'97 crunk evidence


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Well on a fucked up note, I found two dead roaches in my kitchen. Thank god I'm moving next week.


I'd be worried about what killed the roaches tbh


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> '97 crunk evidence



Yeah but Brokencyde are the pioneers of emo-crunk.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Nah, expecting happiness from life is retarded. It will lead only to disappointment.
> Life is suffering.


I have to agree after the night I've had.


----------



## BK38

I feel like everyone has had kind of a rough day. I've been pretty sick and I really hope I don't have the fuckin 'rona.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You guys all right?

Memphis always knows how to have fun


----------



## BK38

Yeah, had a productive day, but think I might be dying from the 'rona. I feel terrible today. I better not die before I get to smoke my weed.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Send me your FB so i can see if you die and post in The Shrine.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Aw come on guys.

You'll be fine BK.

And if your not, i'll be sending good vibes.

But i still wanna be your FB friend


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Aw come on guys.
> 
> You'll be fine BK.
> 
> And if your not, i'll be sending good vibes.
> 
> But i still wanna be your FB friend


FB is gay.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Not gay, it's people's oracle. The irony bites back.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> FB is gay.



I only really use it to talk to literally one person.

Don't say it's gay man that's not cool.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Aw come on guys.
> 
> You'll be fine BK.
> 
> And if your not, i'll be sending good vibes.
> 
> But i still wanna be your FB friend



Fine, but you better not be a psycho


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Err..


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I only really use it to talk to literally one person.
> 
> Don't say it's gay man that's not cool.


Yeah, I use it only for family / close relationship connections I hate it when people contact me there.
Only reason I use it is because I have one of those flip-flap phones. 
People sending me shit.
"Oh we were friends in high school! Come and have a beer with me!"
Fuck off you single mom I don't want you in my life.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Err..


Don't worry I promised him too that I ain't serial killer and he took the bait.
We can make a plan. 
Something like a red room? 
You host it I kidnap BK and we make lots of money.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, i'll host it.

But we're not even going to joke about snuffing BK because i legit want to be his FB friend.

Don't blow my cover asshole.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Yeah, had a productive day, but think I might be dying from the 'rona. I feel terrible today. I better not die before I get to smoke my weed.


Awh baby!!! I’d look after ye! Hope you’re not too sick


----------



## Shady's Fox

Diz, why you flirt with everyone?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah, i'll host it.
> 
> But we're not even going to joke about snuffing BK because i legit want to be his FB friend.
> 
> Don't blow my cover asshole.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> Diz, why you flirt with everyone?


I’ll have you know I only flirt with @BK38 and don’t you be getting jealous again.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Brazy lil kid...


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Yeah, i'll host it.
> 
> But we're not even going to joke about snuffing BK because i legit want to be his FB friend.
> 
> Don't blow my cover asshole.


Reverse psychology is our cover my man.
Or maybe reverse reverse, or maybe it's not even reverse at all. 
You will never know.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's right - i will never be able to know if you are texting me reversed bullshit or what.

Keep it real and maybe ill add ya on FB 

Just don't post hot boy shit on my timeline you fucking neanderthal.


----------



## Shady's Fox

REVERSED PIMPIN'


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> That's right - i will never be able to know if you are texting me reversed bullshit or what.
> 
> Keep it real and maybe ill add ya on FB
> 
> Just don't post hot boy shit on my timeline you fucking neanderthal.


Yes yes. Tihsllub.
Fuck you I'll post pictures of CP on your timeline.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK will you join the Triangle of the Holy Neantherdal? 
We need 3rd one and you are good.


----------



## Shady's Fox

He's already a triangle, whatcha smokin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yes yes. Tihsllub.
> Fuck you I'll post pictures of CP on your timeline.



I like the one where you knocked over your dad's tripod.

The shame..


----------



## MsDiz

Diz me flirting with you @Shady's Fox


----------



## JoEhJoEh

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes, 20 MG for months now. Also, I was drinking a lot of soda. I'll try to base my stomach with baking soda tomorrow. The ADHD struggle is real



Hey, 

don't know if you are interested in but there are base-tablets or base-powder - you can buy them at every health shop, it's cheap and lowers the PH in your whole body. 

JJ


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> BK will you join the Triangle of the Holy Neantherdal?
> We need 3rd one and you are good.



What is this order you're asking me to join? Some kind of MLM scam?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> What is this order you're asking me to join? Some kind of MLM scam?


No we are the leaders. Then we get followers. 
We all take 1 part in the holy triangle. We should specify our roles.
We also should maybe take Wizard as a background dancer.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No we are the leaders. Then we get followers.
> We all take 1 part in the holy triangle. We should specify our roles.
> We also should maybe take Wizard as a background dancer.



Are we going for a "Children of God" thing? A "People's Temple" thing? Maybe Scientology? Illuminati?

I'll bring the Koolaid


----------



## JoEhJoEh

My day was so bad, I just slept, nothing else. This is the only thing that works with being fucking depressed. NOthing happened but I felt so shitty and lonely, being unwanted and all that stuff. I hate it!


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Are we going for a "Children of God" thing? A "People's Temple" thing? Maybe Scientology? Illuminati?
> 
> I'll bring the Koolaid


No it's a legitimate business for US but a religion for our followers.
I can take on the accounting, money laundering, marketing and being the poster boy.
You take foreign relationships, diplomacy, making business deals and making us a website.
Madness will be our security agent, so he will spy on the police if they're coming after us and he will notify us if other radical religious organizations would get angry at us.


----------



## Jabberwocky

and Wizard will be our background dancer. He will have this little banjo and this hat with a propel on it. Also, he will be wearing a wife beater shirtless sleeve and Adidas trackpants with long rubber boots used in rainy areas.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I feel like everyone has had kind of a rough day. I've been pretty sick and I really hope I don't have the fuckin 'rona.


preparing for being alone again

it's fun


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> preparing for being alone again
> 
> it's fun


CH you're never alone. Just inv me for some real harsh accent English i know you like it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Imagine that I live in UK, where the original English is being spoken and my first months and every now and then -- I have a hard time understanding. It took me hella long to hold my laugh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> CH you're never alone. Just inv me for some real harsh accent English i know you like it.


thank you friend.  trying to think about the good things in life right now.  

there aren't many I guess and that is overwhelming. 

sad when the relationship unravels


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> and Wizard will be our background dancer. He will have this little banjo and this hat with a propel on it. Also, he will be wearing a wife beater shirtless sleeve and Adidas trackpants with long rubber boots used in rainy areas.



Can we also pimp him out for sexual rituals for our followers? Just the sick shit we don't want to do.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> preparing for being alone again
> 
> it's fun



You'll be OK capitaino. You have us. Admittedly, we can't get your dicc wet, but we can give you some virtual lovin. Madness even showed you his nips. That's love right there.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Can we also pimp him out for sexual rituals for our followers? Just the sick shit we don't want to do.


We'll pimp our followers to the elites. 
We will traffic everything, well not we - our followers do it in the name of Neantherdal and if they wont they will be cucked forever.
And yes, but he will be kept as a present only for honorable and loyal followers. 
Don't make Wizard too cheap. If you give a prize to everyone it's not worth anything. Next thing the followers want our ass. 
We need a middle men for that.


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> We'll pimp our followers to the elites.
> We will traffic everything, well not we - our followers do it in the name of Neantherdal and if they wont they will be cucked forever.
> And yes, but he will be kept as a present only for honorable and loyal followers.
> Don't make Wizard too cheap. If you give a prize to everyone it's not worth anything. Next thing the followers want our ass.
> We need a middle men for that.


No one will want wizard, ditch him now because he will sully your brand.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> We'll pimp our followers to the elites.
> We will traffic everything, well not we - our followers do it in the name of Neantherdal and if they wont they will be cucked forever.
> And yes, but he will be kept as a present only for honorable and loyal followers.
> Don't make Wizard too cheap. If you give a prize to everyone it's not worth anything. Next thing the followers want our ass.
> We need a middle men for that.



I was thinking he'd be used more as a sexual punishment. Like, we'd have him do his dance with the banjo all day and get real sweaty and then make disobedient followers lick his butthole.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You'll be OK capitaino. You have us. Admittedly, we can't get your dicc wet, but we can give you some virtual lovin. Madness even showed you his nips. That's love right there.


I did really fucking love seeing madness' nips, god that was hot

I think I'll be alright... I really hate jerking off and am going to miss sex.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> No one will want wizard, ditch him now because he will sully your brand.


Well, we will use him in the way BK explained.


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, we will use him in the way BK explained.


Agreed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

On the other hand I have a few hot fuck buds I can just hit up so I'm not gonna be totally alone, but still devastated.






one day I'll understand why everything happened the way it did


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Nipple train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload image to web


_I'm lovin' it_


----------



## Shady's Fox

So that's all you do, kazasthana?

wet dicc

fly with eagles ( gettin high ) shadyism 101

sleep

lol


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> So that's all you do, kazasthana?
> 
> wet dicc
> 
> fly with eagles ( gettin high ) shadyism 101
> 
> sleep
> 
> lol


i do more than that but the sadness is going to overtake the first category

sleep is possible but why bother living, it seems pointless

i had one enjoyable facet to life and somehow that is gone now, other than THC and video games


----------



## Shady's Fox

That's why I have that shit in my signature because I never did. I still go in skate-park every now and then, not skate because I never liked skating -- roller-blading. I even own a skating shop and this is all love you feel me? Be comfortable with yourself, have faith in your words.

and like

I DO MORE THAN DAT

i can imagine wavin

like

MEEE

EEY

AM HEREE

lok at mua


----------



## MsDiz

@Captain.Heroin i know how you feel when you get all antsy and sex starved! I am sex starved!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> @Captain.Heroin i know how you feel when you get all antsy and sex starved! I am sex starved!!!!!


I had really great sex last night then everything fell apart after he left.  It's not my fault (this time) and I'm sure he doesn't believe me which is pretty fucked. 

So I'm just back to being single I guess.  I was a lot happier before last night.  If I could go back in time I'd do something differently but there's no guarantee it would have any impact on reality.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I had really great sex last night then everything fell apart after he left.  It's not my fault (this time) and I'm sure he doesn't believe me which is pretty fucked.
> 
> So I'm just back to being single I guess.  I was a lot happier before last night.  If I could go back in time I'd do something differently but there's no guarantee it would have any impact on reality.


Maybe if you give things time it’ll sort itself out. Don’t lose hope CH, there’s someone out there that will wanna be your man for Eva xxx


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Maybe if you give things time it’ll sort itself out. Don’t lose hope CH, there’s someone out there that will wanna be your man for Eva xxx


People aren't worth it.  I'm not worth it.  

I give up.  

I'm just going to be a loser and I can live with that.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah but Brokencyde are the pioneers of emo-crunk.


What kind of shit is that. 



No. Just....no


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> You guys all right?
> 
> Memphis always knows how to have fun


I dont even know what that's supposed to mean


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah but Brokencyde are the pioneers of emo-crunk.


I would say suicide boys hold that title. Ii dont know what that video you posted is...I dont have any other words than EW to describe it


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> @Captain.Heroin i know how you feel when you get all antsy and sex starved! I am sex starved!!!!!


I have taken a vow of celibacy and dedicating my life to christ. I'm getting baptized in the mississip and getting saved in a few weeks.

I cant wait to use my religion to justify my shitty actions and use it to manipulate and control people.

Fucking sweet


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MemphisX3 said:


> I dont even know what that's supposed to mean



Means you have fun.

You don't take shit too seriously.


----------



## JackoftheWood

PrincessDiz said:


> @Captain.Heroin i know how you feel when you get all antsy and sex starved! I am sex starved!!!!!


What you've described is me 24/7.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Means you have fun.
> 
> You don't take shit too seriously.


Hey man you better watch it with that positivity shit. That kind of shit gets you high fives where I am from


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm not one to condone violence, so maybe it's best we're where we are.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> I'm not one to condone violence, so maybe it's best we're where we are.


I dont even know where you are but if you want to come to memphis you can smoke this beezy with me but that shady dude isnt invited


----------



## DopeM

What's a little pooop on the dick between friends?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Captain.Heroin said:


> People aren't worth it.  I'm not worth it.
> 
> I give up.
> 
> I'm just going to be a loser and I can live with that.



Welcome to the club man!


----------



## Shady's Fox

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Welcome to the club man!



He was right all along


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sadness consumes me. The cold air chills me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Welcome to the club man!


Why is the world so awful?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> EllIot RogErzz


Did you know that more than half of your vocaroos start with the exact same intro Elliot has, "Hey, DeadManWalking here".  You even manage to get his California accent down, uncanny.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why is the world so awful?



I ask myself that everyday...


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sadness consumes me. The cold air chills me


But we need you here.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I cannot imagine a BL without a Captain.Heroin! I'm so sorry for you - I know how it feels when everything is getting to much and you have no other idea. But don't you think you can sort everything out piece after piece and for that you "just" take a brake here?

I hope you stay.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I didn't read everything but you plan to go on with BL at facebook??

Oh no....


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> he's like a younger hotter trent reznor without the heroin addiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i'm gonna make him a star_


This is great, I like it a lot!

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Did you know that more than half of your vocaroos start with the exact same intro Elliot has, "Hey, DeadManWalking here".  You even manage to get his California accent down, uncanny.


Hahhah, me having calfornia accent is like you having friends - It's all in your head.
You have less friends than my car has exhaust pipes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

@w01fg4ng Ay wolfie, is this what you listen when you "party"? 







The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *I’m looking for a lot of likes*
> 
> I think that Ozzy should be Joe Biden’s translator.


Ozzy Osbroune?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ozzy Osbroune?


yeah. you know the guy Post Malone discovered


----------



## JackoftheWood

DeadManWalkin' said:


> @w01fg4ng Ay wolfie, is this what you listen when you "party"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy Osbroune?


Yeah tbf ozzy's been almost demented since about 1980.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Is Wizard turning based?


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why is the world so awful?


You're a fucking buzzkill


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nah Wizard you're a leftie anyways.
What are you doing with this Biden attacking posts? 
You will never get my acceptance.


----------



## BK38

I took a nap and had a fever dream that I was shooting meth with Michael Jackson and my pregnant sister on some giant bed. WTF brain. I'm gonna blame that one on being sick for sure.


----------



## Hylight

MemphisX3 said:


> Yo, I'm not even trolling or bullshittinf but have you ever thought about putting any effort into writing homoerotic literature for profit? I can almost guarantee you there is a niche out there for it and you would most likely succeed in that. NBD, JS


please !! I mean it's fucking good !! 
 
and i love to learn words !! 

glory holelujah


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I took a nap and had a fever dream that I was shooting meth with Michael Jackson and my pregnant sister on some giant bed. WTF brain. I'm gonna blame that one on being sick for sure.


Dreams are fantasies that you have denied yourself.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> @w01fg4ng Ay wolfie, is this what you listen when you "party"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy Osbroune?


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Dreams are fantasies that you have denied yourself.



OK shit version of Freud.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


>


Looks pretty guilty to me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> OK shit version of Freud.


It's not version of Freud. It's literal Freud so go suck a dick and smoke meth with MJ.


----------



## schizopath

Ghost might like this one iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Looks pretty


Rainbows and fairies forever


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Rainbows and fairies forever


I'll burn your rainbow and rape your fairy.
How 'bout dat?


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> rape your fairy.


They tried to rape-shame me few days ago


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> They tried to rape-shame me few days ago


Ye women like to do that.
It's not my fault I was born that way.
Fucking gynocentric fascists. 
Why can't they just let rape and rape?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> How 'bout dat?


Cash me ouside girl had a plummet in sales this year after threatening Ski Jackson's life


I'm reminded of that video sometimes and it makes me lol irl


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's not version of Freud. It's literal Freud so go suck a dick and smoke meth with MJ.



Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. I was just calling you a shitty iteration of Freud. It's not like I haven't read his Interpretation of Dreams...


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ye women like to do that.
> It's not my fault I was born that way.


Yeah, mostly a female fantasy iirc. They tried to defend pedophiles and then attack my rape fantasies. Wtf I dont go up and around raping people. Like wat I got some standards. Shit was funny though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. I was just calling you a shitty iteration of Freud. It's not like I haven't read his Interpretation of Dreams...


There's always a motive behind cigar. 
Next thing you know I'll stick it in your wet butthole.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Yeah, mostly a female fantasy iirc. They tried to defend pedophiles and then attack my rape fantasies. Wtf I dont go up and around raping people. Like wat I got some standards. Shit was funny though.


I have been reading some forums where females fantasize about being raped.
Good shit. When I can't control my urges anymore, I'll just hope it's one of those girls.
Or I'll be more accurate, get their IP address and wait outside their home. 
Win-Win situation.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyways, my dad told me that it's not rape if both cry.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> There's always a motive behind cigar.
> Next thing you know I'll stick it in your wet butthole.



kinky


----------



## w01fg4ng

w01fg4ng said:


> Cash me ouside girl had a plummet in sales this year after threatening Ski Jackson's life
> 
> 
> I'm reminded of that video sometimes and it makes me lol irl


*PSA*:  Don't argue like an underaged twat


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> *PSA*:  Don't argue like an underaged twat


I'm fucking 13 what do you want from me? Grow up? Fuck off it's my youth you fucking grandpa.
You wont be partying for long if you run out of viagra.


----------



## schizopath

Psychopath females are like super high on co operateness... Just a tip


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm fucking 13 what do you want from me?


That explains a lot.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> That explains a lot.


Wolfie, explaining anything to you would need a special needs teacher. 
Anyways, how's the party going on you impotent fucker?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> impotent


I smoked the seeds in my shitty weed way before you were alive I went impotent that's how I know I'm not the father.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Anyways, my dad told me that it's not rape if both cry.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I smoked the seeds in my shitty weed way before you were alive I went impotent that's how I know I'm not the father.


Well, you know your place in this world.
Being gay is voluntarily taking yourself off the gene pool.
You did it. Good, because if you were trying to reproduce yourself to this world I would sterilize you.
If I was your kid I would be cutting in my room and listening to BMTH.
I'm not, so we can be sure that I'm not your kid.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> If I was your kid I would be cutting in my room and listening to BMTH.
> I'm not, so we can be sure that I'm not your kid.


We all rebel as kids.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> We all rebel as kids.


Yeah, but your rebellion has been going like 35 years now. Could you stop it, straighten your back, maybe get yourself a spine and get actually laid? 
It's okay to experiement with the boys, but your experiementation has been going for too long. 
Your father is disappointed. 
I just spoke with him.
He bought some fentanyl from me so he could put it to your food and undo the biggest mistake of his life.


----------



## w01fg4ng

You really put a lot of effort into that


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> You really put a lot of effort into that


Well, at least I'm doing something productive.
Disgusting animal.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I'm ok with sloshing around in the pen with the other farm animals


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> You really put a lot of effort into that


so does my wash machine but nobody gaf.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm ok with sloshing around in the pen with the other farm animals


Stay there.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Stay there.


I'll be there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> I cannot imagine a BL without a Captain.Heroin! I'm so sorry for you - I know how it feels when everything is getting to much and you have no other idea. But don't you think you can sort everything out piece after piece and for that you "just" take a brake here?
> 
> I hope you stay.
> 
> JJ


If I had a gun and a time machine I could make everything OK.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I had a gun and a time machine I could make everything OK.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I had a gun and a time machine I could make everything OK.



Wasn't it you who ever and ever wrote to users - everything will be fine, you have to work on it, take your time  -  and you? You leave so many people alone? Why not having a bigger brake and then see if yes or no?

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Honestly I think BL is going to die as it seems right now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


>


they'd be disarmed before an accurate shot was fired imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> Wasn't it you who ever and ever wrote to users - everything will be fine, you have to work on it, take your time  -  and you? You leave so many people alone? Why not having a bigger brake and then see if yes or no?
> 
> JJ


If it was true then doing the right thing would get an ideal outcome.  In this situation, I have learned I am damned if I do and damned if I don't.  Quite literally.  Or rather I was damned because I didn't.  

I've been fucked over for doing the right thing before.  It just never gets easier. 

I'm sure in a week I'll feel different.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they'd be disarmed before an accurate shot was fired imho


*how dare you disparage me and my husband*


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


>


Their guns say stay away but their faces tell another SEXY story


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Cap, i know this is gonna sound stupid but...
do you exercise at all? i got so motherfucking bored when i quit partying i finally just went for a walk one day. ended up getting in 6 miles that day. thought i was gonna die the next morning but now i do 3 miles everyday. game changer for me. give it a try for a week?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Their guns say stay away but their faces tell another SEXY story


They prolly treating Jerry Falwell Jr.'s pool boy to cucumber sandwiches and a pitcher of lemonade.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Cap, i know this is gonna sound stupid but...
> do you exercise at all? i got so motherfucking bored when i quit partying i finally just went for a walk one day. ended up getting in 6 miles that day. thought i was gonna die the next morning but now i do 3 miles everyday. game changer for me. give it a try for a week?


I do every now and then escape this plane and go hiking around 15 miles at a time. 

The pandemic makes me hesitant to go outside and I am still physically recovering, almost completely healed, from the last time I went out and got injured.  I have taken precautions so it shouldn't happen again but yeah whatever. 

I probably should and it would help me get away from all these toxic people and their disgusting lives. 

I want to wait at least a week to know this guy really isn't into me anymore, ask for my stuff back and just move on.  I will likely wait at least a month if not until 2021 until I start looking for another Pedro or Jamal.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My Cam Newton jersey just got delivered but im at work. @Captain.Heroin ill take a pic tonight.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> My Cam Newton jersey just got delivered but im at work. @Captain.Heroin ill take a pic tonight.


Thanks.  Seeing a hot guy is going to help me get through this.

Your white jeans and pierced nip were more than enough to keep my spirits high through the sadness.

Working on acceptance now.


----------



## schizopath

Man I just saw the most intense LOL game ever. Fnatic won g2 in the end. Watching that shit with my brother, whos a mechanical god, raised my own level iirc.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I have been reading some forums where females fantasize about being raped.
> 
> Good shit. *When I can't control my urges anymore,* *I'll just hope it's one of those girls.*


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


>


That face should be a real reaction button here on BL.
Make it happen mods or I'll punish you.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> That face should be a real reaction button here on BL.


Good one. I agree. The picture really tells a story.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'll punish your anus if you'll be naughty boy. Punish little bom-bom-boy-booty hole if you don't listen to papa. I'll sell you as a slave.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Good one. I agree. The picture really tells a story.


All pictures should be be from 4chan. Pepes, the rage-face etc.


----------



## w01fg4ng

circa 1952


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


>


i'm always shocked if i see ppl w/ their kids in the sauna i'm like wtf


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm always shocked if i see ppl w/ their kids in the sauna i'm like wtf


Those YMCA feels


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Those YMCA feels


I miss going to the spa, it would help me w/ the loneliness and body hatred right now, but instead I rot alone.  The story is insidious and anger inducing so I shall not share it.  For once I have done nothing wrong, and I guess I have to use this as a point to spring board to someone more worthy of my dick.  *shrugs*


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I miss going to the spa, it would help me w/ the loneliness and body hatred right now, but instead I rot alone.  The story is insidious and anger inducing so I shall not share it.  For once I have done nothing wrong, and I guess I have to use this as a point to spring board to someone more worthy of my dick.  *shrugs*


Bath bomb your tub and listen to katy perry or if you don't have a tub you could turn the shower up a little hot and eat icecream at the same time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Bath bomb your tub and listen to katy perry or if you don't have a tub you could turn the shower up a little hot and eat icecream at the same time.











						Love Katy - Cinematic & Dramatic, by Love Katy
					

4 track album




					foreverescapingboredom.bandcamp.com


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Love Katy - Cinematic & Dramatic, by Love Katy
> 
> 
> 4 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreverescapingboredom.bandcamp.com


It feels like DMT bro


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin

u gotta try some green in that spa

if u haven't


----------



## Shady's Fox

it's risky bcz weed lowers ur blood pressure

and u can blackout

but if u don't

and u have some blood in ur guts

it's fuckin insane


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am always baked anytime I do anything


----------



## Shady's Fox

I got some G-13 few days ago, not much but like 10 scoobies

but i would never give up on my baby, purple haze.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If my housemates sold my jersey for crack im gunna LOSE IT!


----------



## devilsgospel

Cum on my tits


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> Cum on my tits



On a scale of one to shit-canned how sloshed are you?


----------



## w01fg4ng

I'm Jesse without a bleeding head sloshed rn







that could change in a minute but I got angel looking over me so prolly not


----------



## JoEhJoEh

MMMh, food comes in a few minutes..........................

It's already there but so hot I can smoke a joint before, yipiiiiiiie!

JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

am already packin ma backpack with chicken cutlet and fries


----------



## BK38

shit-canned
shit-canned
shit-canned
shit-canned
shit-canned
shit-canned
shit-canned


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> shit-canned
> shit-canned
> shit-canned
> shit-canned
> shit-canned
> shit-canned
> shit-canned


Pardon me?


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> MMMh, food comes in a few minutes..........................
> 
> It's already there but so hot I can smoke a joint before, yipiiiiiiie!
> 
> JJ


Hopefully you choke on it.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> Pardon me?



Why are you writing this?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> Why are you writing this?


Skank.


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> Pardon me?



No, you are not pardoned. It's 'merican for being drunk as fuck or getting fired.


----------



## BK38

Fuck yeah, the new Bill & Ted movie is out. I'm gonna save it for when I'm high on some jazz lettuce though. Station.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> No, you are not pardoned. It's 'merican for being drunk as fuck or getting fired.


-things change


----------



## Shady's Fox

See the problem is I speak to suburban kids
Who otherwise woulda never knew these words exist
Whose mom's probably woulda never gave two squirts of piss
'Til I created so much muthafuckin' turbulence
Straight out the tube right into ya livin' rooms I came


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> -things change



I'm just fucking around really, but yes, America has certainly fallen from grace, particularly in the last 4 years on the International stage. I think America is not going to be the pre-eminent global power it once was unless there is serious reform and fast. I say that as a half-American/half-Brit that has pretty much always lived overseas.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> I'm just fucking around really, but yes, America has certainly fallen from grace, particularly in the last 4 years on the International stage. I think America is not going to be the pre-eminent global power it once was unless there is serious reform and fast. I say that as a half-American/half-Brit that has pretty much always lived overseas.



Jesus christ, dude, relax.

All she said is "things change".

Eat shit.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I am the storm; the storm is me.  Release the tea into the sea

America, fuck yea

Pee pee


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Jesus christ, dude, relax.
> 
> All she said is "things change".
> 
> Eat shit.



No you eats da poopie. I think I was browsing CEPs for about 5 mins too long and the retard rubbed off on me. Besides, I have a fever. I'll pee in your butt and you'll like it and say "thank you sir, may I have some more."


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I'm just fucking around really, but yes, America has certainly fallen from grace, particularly in the last 4 years on the International stage. I think America is not going to be the pre-eminent global power it once was unless there is serious reform and fast. I say that as a half-American/half-Brit that has pretty much always lived overseas.


u shood stay overseas iirc


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u shood stay overseas iirc



Yeah, I will. I'll probably visit the US, but doubt I'll live there again. Also, you have a sandy vagina and can't spell iirc.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> On a scale of one to shit-canned how sloshed are you?



Yes


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I will. I'll probably visit the US, but doubt I'll live there again. Also, you have a sandy vagina and can't spell iirc.


is that British humor?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

eye no how two spell buy the way


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> eye no how two spell buy the way



Here's something a little more your speed:


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I have been reading some forums where females fantasize about being raped.
> Good shit. When I can't control my urges anymore, I'll just hope it's one of those girls.


I’m waiting for the day a guy like you tries something on me and I can finally use the little knife I keep stashed to slit his scrotum and castrate him.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Here's something a little more your speed:


This is useful. Thanks man.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m waiting for the day a guy like you tries something on me and I can finally use the little knife I keep stashed to slit his scrotum and castrate him.


Well, don't worry.
You're not on my list and there's many other reasons for that than you being aggressive.
Anyways, you might think that men find you acting like a thug hot, but it actually is very obnoxious.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Here's something a little more your speed:


moar British humor.


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, don't worry.
> You're not on my list and there's many other reasons for that than you being aggressive.


Obviously, you already know you’d lose.

I’m not aggressive either, you haven’t even seen me slightly pissed. Yet.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Obviously, you already know you’d lose.
> 
> I’m not aggressive either, you haven’t even seen me slightly pissed. Yet.


Chill out with the power fantasies.
Anyways 
1. post about a man cat-calling you and telling about how you broke his finger.
2. not aggressive. 
Choose one


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Chill out with the power fantasies.
> Anyways
> 1. post about a man cat-calling you and telling about how you broke his finger.
> 2. not aggressive.
> Choose one


I did it in a very polite way. An eye for an eye and all that 

edit to add: it was two fingers, I would have been happy with one but what can ya do.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> my list


----------



## Shady's Fox

I have to worry you, she hasn't gotten wet in a while so

she might come off angry


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I did it in a very polite way. An eye for an eye and all that
> 
> edit to add: it was two fingers, I would have been happy with one but what can ya do.


Eye for an eye is justice, I agree on that.
But in that situation you weren't looking for justice. You were looking to "show him his place".
That's power over somebody, maybe even revenge - but definitely not justice.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> I have to worry you, she hasn't gotten wet in a while so
> 
> she might come off angry


Heyyyyyy nowwww

my dry spell shall end soon... he’s been chosen I just need to reel him in.


----------



## Shady's Fox

that's rite

u tell'em


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Hey blue people what's up on this fine evening


----------



## MsDiz

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Eye for an eye is justice, I agree on that.
> But in that situation you weren't looking for justice. You were looking to "show him his place".
> That's power over somebody, maybe even revenge - but definitely not justice.


He was a chauvinist and he deserved it, was cat calling teen girls as young as 13 so yeah, he should have got worse. He got off light. Around these parts he would usually have been taken off in a van and been knee capped, I did him a favour.


----------



## Shady's Fox

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Hey blue people what's up on this fine evening



Nice to see you finally join The Lounge, n2m. Came home tired, been busy since 4AM -- got a new tattoo. Now drinkin my coveffee and smokin a cigar and later am gonna play some GTA V


----------



## DopeM

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m waiting for the day a guy like you tries something on me and I can finally use the little knife I keep stashed to slit his scrotum and castrate him.


I read that as you stashing a knife in your slit.


----------



## DopeM

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Hey blue people what's up on this fine evening


Blue lights matter


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Shady's Fox said:


> Nice to see you finally join The Lounge, n2m. Came home tired, been busy since 4AM -- got a new tattoo. Now drinkin my coveffee and smokin a cigar and later am gonna play some GTA V



I've peaked in a few times now.
Okay nice, what was the tattoo of?


----------



## Jabberwocky

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I've peaked in a few times now.
> Okay nice, what was the tattoo of?


This place is cancer. You will lose your soul here.
I didn't have one to begin with but you're still pure. Stay away while you can.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Blue lights matter


red and blue lights in the rear view are bad tho


----------



## Shady's Fox

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I've peaked in a few times now.
> Okay nice, what was the tattoo of?



a lil Stingray on the chest


----------



## on.my.way🌿

DeadManWalkin' said:


> This place is cancer. You will lose your soul here.
> I didn't have one to begin with but you're still pure. Stay away while you can.



Haha can'tt be that bad I think I set up that Bluelight zoom chat i had from this thread lol.


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> red and blue lights in the rear view are bad tho



You won't see those of you put some o them fancy pro police stickers on your car


----------



## Jabberwocky

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Haha can'tt be that bad I think I set up that Bluelight zoom chat i had from this thread lol.


Well, yeah. 
Mostly it's Captain Heroin crying about something, me arguing with somebody, Shady being Shady, Wizard being in psychosis and Madness being a dickhead.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Shady's Fox said:


> a lil Stingray on the chest


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh, how could have I forgot about Wolfie? 
Wolfie being a party boi.


----------



## Shady's Fox

hail da reich iirc

@Erich Generic


----------



## DopeM

Yolimo IMHO iykwim DEAR


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Yolimo IMHO iykwim DEAR


Moro, mitäs jätkä? 
Onkos sulla kaikki ihan kondiksessa, kun kirjotat semi psykoottisen olosta settiä?
DopeM rakastaa mustaa penistä perseeseen.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Shady's Fox

ye no maybe


----------



## w01fg4ng

Thanks Mell22


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Chill out with the power fantasies.
> Anyways
> 1. post about a man cat-calling you and telling about how you broke his finger.
> 2. not aggressive.
> Choose one



Lmao says the guy who just posted about wanting to rape a woman???


----------



## devilsgospel

Just as fun of a place as ever, stay classy Abyss


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> Lmao says the guy who just posted about wanting to rape a woman???



He's trying to be funny way too hard, I mean people can see it yo. U gotta relax got to

you know


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> Lmao says the guy who just posted about wanting to rape a woman???


Dude, it was Schizo who started with the rape fantasies. 
Why it's always me getting attacked from shit like this. It was just us boys having fun.


Shady's Fox said:


> He's trying to be funny way too hard, I mean people can see it yo. U gotta relax got to
> 
> you know


Shady, if you found my posts funny I'd begin to be worried about my mental health.


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> He's trying to be funny way too hard, I mean people can see it yo. U gotta relax got to
> 
> you know



I just found it ironic and wanted to point it out because I'm unpleasant


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Dude, it was Schizo who started with the rape fantasies.
> Why it's always me getting attacked from shit like this. It was just us boys having fun.
> 
> Shady, if you found my posts funny I'd begin to be worried about my mental health.



Das true he's a sick boy


----------



## devilsgospel

And I'm high on a large amount of opioids


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Thanks Mell22


did one of her snakes bite her resulting in dead or sumthin?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Musky voice inside rusty toys
Nothing noice


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> did one of her snakes bite her resulting in dead or sumthin?


idk


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's time for me to go. Good night everyone, you too Dizzie. 
You're like a turtle - You have this tough skin, but you're a vulnerable creature inside.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The fucking burrito stand is closed in the train station today. Did i drink a Laguinitas for nothing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> The fucking burrito stand is closed in the train station today. Did i drink a Laguinitas for nothing?


Break in and make the burrito.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You love forcing an entry don't you.

Can't say im any different.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Break in and make the burrito.


he's got white pants on bro


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> he's got white pants on bro


Even better. He can see if any food drops on his pants and he can eat it in the morning.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@ghostandthedarknes 

LOL.

Not today but that was funny.

Gunna post Cam Newton jersey pics as soon as i get home.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> @ghostandthedarknes
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Not today but that was funny.
> 
> Gunna post Cam Newton jersey pics as soon as i get home.


Few more of those nip pics would be appreciated also iirc


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Have a good night @DeadManWalkin' hmu on discord if you are not going to sleep yet


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

PrincessDiz said:


> Few more of those nip pics would be appreciated also iirc


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


>


Oh my


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No one gives a fuck on Boston trains.


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


>


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Everyone look at the moon at the same time.

Ready, set? Go.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Everyone look at the moon at the same time.
> 
> Ready, set? Go.


What? It's 6:45. That cocksucket isnt out yet


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, yeah.
> Mostly it's Captain Heroin crying about something, me arguing with somebody, Shady being Shady, Wizard being in psychosis and Madness being a dickhead.


Send me that zoom link


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Captain Heroin crying about something


I keep telling myself it's going to be OK, but I know it's not. 

Never going to be the same. 

The good news is my white jeans came in the mail.  But I don't even have the cares to put them on.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck i left my umbrella on the train.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Fuck i left my umbrella on the train.


preoccupied with burritos imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Fuck i left my umbrella on the train.


We gonna need a wet t shirt pic now too...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


>


ooooo hot


----------



## mal3volent

*waiting on cam jersey pix*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> *waiting on cam jersey pix*



Ayt coming.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## mal3volent

Let's fuckin gooooooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm lovin' it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Done with pics i feel slutty.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's so predictable that this would fall apart again.  I'm going through a cycle and forget that I'm stuck here forever.


----------



## Hylight

6thank you gawd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sad, alright feeling sad

going to let it go

and move on


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> sad, alright feeling sad
> 
> going to let it go
> 
> and move on


not always easy but can be done, and at times, and eventually and other wise forever or maybe never. jesus. love you.


----------



## Hylight

if you can not let go just keep hanging on. really. but nothing really lasts but is good to learn from others.


----------



## Hylight

what am i talking about. who knows.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> if you can not let go just keep hanging on. really. but nothing really lasts but is good to learn from others.


i want to hang on but it's probably better if i just give up on everything


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i want to hang on but it's probably better if i just give up on everything


aww please, you can do this !! fors us.


----------



## Hylight

or just do one (or two) things only.  ☺


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i want to hang on but it's probably better if i just give up on everything


caps.heroin. look what i found where can i put this in a thread. i don't want _*to go through this alone ☹








						First confirmed case of COVID-19 reinfection is ‘not surprising,’ doctors say
					

Researchers in Hong Kong confirmed the first known case of coronavirus reinfection, but many doctors and public health officials say it isn't that surprising given what we know about waning immunity from other coronaviruses.




					news.yahoo.com
				



*_


----------



## MemphisX3

Yall some morose mother buckers up in here

Life is beautiful 
Shit happens
Life is a garden; dig it
Dang ol one day good one day bad man like ebbs and flows in the dang ol river man. Dang ol waves wash the soul man

Fuck me.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> i want to hang on but it's probably better if i just give up on everything


Ok


Edit: I meant "ok" as a passive acknowledgement of your post not ok like give up but you should probably look into counseling.


----------



## Hylight

oh. no. 
bye


----------



## Hylight

right sometimes you get to a point where you say _i can't go through this _!


----------



## Hylight

any everlong.


----------



## Hylight

ididntevennoticethewhitejeans  ijustfrozeonthenip


----------



## Fire&Water

In English OliveOil !


----------



## w01fg4ng

Did you know that when you say "olive oil" that it lip reads to "I love you?"


Did you know that we just mouthed "I love you" to each other just now?


----------



## schizopath

WHO IS YOUR DADDY AND WHAT DOES HE DO


----------



## BK38

FUCK, I'm still pretty sick. I suspect I may have the 'rona. If I'm not getting better after tmrw, which will be day 3, I'm gonna go get tested  I haven't even been out much, literally once in the past week for a couple drinks with my Mom at a cafe. I guess once is all it takes though, but we were social distancing etc. Mega meh.


----------



## Shady's Fox

tsss

i've been doing social distancing before it was a fashion.


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> WHO IS YOUR DADDY AND WHAT DOES HE DO


@ 5:15 I'm pretty sure this was stolen directly from a JRR Tolkien book


----------



## schizopath

Mr Daydream? Youre god damn right about that one my boy.


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> Mr Daydream? Youre god damn right about that one my boy.


Today is share and tell.  It's your turn now.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Today is also Sharon Tail day.  Losers be missing out.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Nipple pics or die trying_.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## w01fg4ng

lol @ poser pete


----------



## Jabberwocky

Keep this thread Covid free. 
I hear about it everywhere and here it's not even a problem. 
This thread is a disease itself, no need to make it worse.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## schizopath

w01fg4ng said:


> Today is share and tell.  It's your turn now.


I might get a prison sentence


----------



## schizopath

She fuckin' with my clique, yah
But she not fuckin' with me, yah
Don't try tell me who to be, yah
'Cause you're not fuckin with me, yah
*I'm alone in my own place, fuckin' hate this world
I'ma fuckin' start my own race
I'ma blow up but I'm growin' at my own pace, yah*
But I'm growin' at my own pace, yah
'Cause she told me that she loved me, yah
Why you lyin' to me? Yah-yah
Why you lyin' to me? Yah-yah
Why you lyin' to me? Yah-yah


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> No, you are not pardoned. It's 'merican for being drunk as fuck or getting fired.



I don't know why you behave so shitty, i just wanted to get my question answered because i did not know, do you mean me or what the hell. 

I love you too!!!!


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> I don't know why you behave so shitty, i just wanted to get my question answered because i did not know, do you mean me or what the hell.
> 
> I love you too!!!!



I was just giving you a hard time, for no real reason. Because it's the Abyss and I wanted to make a bad joke about not "pardoning" you? That's about all the reason I had. I tolerate you too!!!!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> I don't know why you behave so shitty, i just wanted to get my question answered because i did not know, do you mean me or what the hell.
> 
> I love you too!!!!


I wanted to know yesterday why you posted a lot of " shit-canned" because thats slang again and I do not understand. ??? And no, i want to know the real meaning.

Yeah, Diz, laugh about it, thanks a lot.
And yes, BK, be proud of yourself.....


----------



## Xorkoth

JoehJ, everyone gives everyone else a hard time in the Lounge, don't take it personally, we're all just trying to amuse each other in here.


----------



## MsDiz

JoEhJoEh said:


> I wanted to know yesterday why you posted a lot of " shit-canned" because thats slang again and I do not understand. ??? And no, i want to know the real meaning.
> 
> Yeah, Diz, laugh about it, thanks a lot.
> And yes, BK, be proud of yourself.....


Chill out! I think the fact you’re not a native speaker means you take things said here too seriously! He was joking, taking the piss, messing around. He wasn’t trying to be mean to you. Lighten up!

edit to add: only my friends call me DiZ, you may call me Princess thank you very much!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I still feel bad that i screamed at my housemate last night because i had a couple beers and though he sold my jersey for crack. Then someone else hands it to me and tells me to chill out.

So i did. Then ate pizza and jerked off.

But in the abyss, what's the fun if people chill out? Get rowdy with non judgemental people. Life is a joke.

I'd never yell at Hylight.

Also, no hard feelings please. We're all bit nutty.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I feel s


Nobody is going to take my baby's jacket yeAH YO.


----------



## BK38

I never thought what amounted to a bad Dad joke would be so controversial. @JoEhJoEh , I'm sorry, but "if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen." This is American expression, da? I also have a thing for making fun of Austrians, it's a fetish. I think it's because the last serious girlfriend I had was Austrian and when she would say "juice" it would sound like "jews." True story brah. She'd say stuff like, "you want some jews from the shop?" and because I am a child, I would tell her that you can't treat Jews like that anymore. She hated that. Still funny though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK what you mean Hylight but you're still the light of our lives.


----------



## Hylight

omg who be doin dis sh¡t


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> FUCK, I'm still pretty sick. I suspect I may have the 'rona. If I'm not getting better after tmrw, which will be day 3, I'm gonna go get tested  I haven't even been out much, literally once in the past week for a couple drinks with my Mom at a cafe. I guess once is all it takes though, but we were social distancing etc. Mega meh.


Going to a cafe in public once would do it.  

What are your symptoms?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Going to a cafe in public once would do it.
> 
> What are your symptoms?



Cough, fever, headache, lethargy, achey body... Pretty sure I've got it. It's slightly better today than yesterday, but not by much.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> IDK what you mean Hylight but you're still the light of our lives.


So I am glad you told them not to steel your jersey ahead of time, and now they know not to.
don't let anyone take your jersey i am sure you make it hotter than it already is anyway. madness be lookin good and make the jersey even better.

isn't that weird how quotes can be manipulated ? but i guess my post is most current on it. 
post post post roast roast boast. 
hot in it the abyss 

why you be yellin !!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Cough, fever, headache, achey body... Pretty sure I've got it. It's slightly better today than yesterday, but not by much.


It might last a while.  A few months ago (i.e. 5 months ago) I had a huge fever, worst of my life.  I was pretty much better in 2 days.  It was hellish.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> It might last a while.  A few months ago (i.e. 5 months ago) I had a huge fever, worst of my life.  I was pretty much better in 2 days.  It was hellish.



I think I've got a mild case if I have it. Monitoring it closely though and I'm wearing a face mask outside my room as I really don't want my Mom to get sick. I don't want to jynx it, but I've had worse when I lived in China. The flus there are on steroids or something. I know this is a novel coronavirus, so I probably don't have any immunity to it. I'm hoping it just gets steadily better, I'm not in bad health in general, so fingers crossed. Thx for the concern.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


> why you be yellin !!! u be trippin my man!



I called him when i was at work and said hold the package. When i got home he said he didn't know where it is. Very calmly i said "you're done dude". Then he told me someone _else_ in the house had it.. And i lost my mind. I yelled at the guy who he said had it, then everyone heard me yelling and some random ass guy who wasn't even involved with me hands me the package. I just started laughing and apologizing.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I called him when i was at work and said hold the package. When i got home he said he didn't know where it is. Very calmly i said "you're done dude". Then he told me someone _else_ in the house had it.. And i lost my mind. I yelled at the guy who he said had it, then everyone heard me yelling and some random ass guy who wasn't even involved with me hands me the package. I just started laughing and apologizing.


Exactly. 
But ya. loL. anyway.

You be awesome na !!


----------



## Hylight

oh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think I've got a mild case if I have it. Monitoring it closely though and I'm wearing a face mask outside my room as I really don't want my Mom to get sick. I don't want to jynx it, but I've had worse when I lived in China. The flus there are on steroids or something. I know this is a novel coronavirus, so I probably don't have any immunity to it. I'm hoping it just gets steadily better, I'm not in bad health in general, so fingers crossed. Thx for the concern.


Keep in mind it's killed like 3 people under the age of 18 here and people your age do end up in the ER from it. 

Your mom is experiencing no symptoms?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Keep in mind it's killed like 3 people under the age of 18 here and people your age do end up in the ER from it.
> 
> Your mom is experiencing no symptoms?



She had a tiny cough,no temperature, nothing and that's it. She's totally fine now. I was pretty fucking worried, but I got hit a lot harder I guess. She's 64, so I'm more worried about me giving it to her in some hardcore way.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> She had a tiny cough,no temperature, nothing and that's it. She's totally fine now. I was pretty fucking worried, but I got hit a lot harder I guess. She's 64, so I'm more worried about me giving it to her in some hardcore way.


Women tend to fare better than men with this disease, I am hoping she will be OK.


----------



## BK38

Shit, just looking at the French stats, it seems we're back up to exponential infection. We're at just below the same amount of new infections per day as the peak of the 1st Wave back in May/March.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Shit, just looking at the French stats, it seems we're back up to exponential infection. We're at just below the same amount of new infections per day as the peak of the 1st Wave back in May/March.


Yeah you gotta keep an eye on those numbers.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Shit, just looking at the French stats, it seems we're back up to exponential infection. We're at just below the same amount of new infections per day as the peak of the 1st Wave back in May/March.


where i live it never went down, climbed slowly up from march-mid june and then skyrocketed several times and hasn't been down the level we had since mid june, still, to this day

it's never going away.  even liberals don't want the lockdowns.  People are stupid and won't wear masks.  It sucks.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> I never thought what amounted to a bad Dad joke would be so controversial. @JoEhJoEh , I'm sorry, but "if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen." This is American expression, da? I also have a thing for making fun of Austrians, it's a fetish. I think it's because the last serious girlfriend I had was Austrian and when she would say "juice" it would sound like "jews." True story brah. She'd say stuff like, "you want some jews from the shop?" and because I am a child, I would tell her that you can't treat Jews like that anymore. She hated that. Still funny though.



Because I had a very bad Dad.


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> Because I had a very bad Dad.



I think you're reading into things too much.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dad Jokes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my blessings:  alive, not in a war zone, not captured by THE DEEP STATE, have thc, can get more thc, physically healed up, life moving in acceptable direction.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Thanks.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> Because I had a very bad Dad.


EDIT: I'm not Austrian!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm glad you had a great time @The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Vodka.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JJ is trying to enforce cancel culture to Abyss. Good luck with that. 
She's anyway fucked up in the head. PM'ing me how she "lost" messages with me being flirty with her. 
Funny thing, they don't fucking exist. 
Then she came to attack my fiance, because that's what you are supposed to do after someone tells that the messages only exist in your head.
Anyways, since she couldn't take the consequences from her actions she decided to block me. 
She's really fucking psychotic.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I'd never yell at Hylight.


Hylight is queen


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> She's really fucking psychotic.


Shes been a longtime. Blames it on adhd..


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Shes been a longtime. Blames it on adhd..



We know that but yo control yourself. If you were in public, you would do the same shit? I don't think so.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DeadManWalkin' said:


> JJ is trying to enforce cancel culture to Abyss. Good luck with that.
> She's anyway fucked up in the head. PM'ing me how she "lost" messages with me being flirty with her.
> Funny thing, they don't fucking exist.
> Then she came to attack my fiance, because that's what you are supposed to do after someone tells that the messages only exist in your head.
> Anyways, since she couldn't take the consequences from her actions she decided to block me.
> She's really fucking psychotic.


I'm blocking you but I can read what you write. That's why I informed CH yesterday because there is a technical problem! I am not psychotic - I have a major depression since weeks. And shizopath, I do not blame everything on adhd....
JJ


----------



## Shady's Fox

Good vibes.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> We know that but yo control yourself.


I do. No reason to lose to your schizophrenic thought. I could report Joeh for what shes done but I hope she understands her mistakes and learns from it.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Here you can see how psychotic I am. Im ignoring you but I can read your messages. See yourself.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> I do. No reason to lose to your schizophrenic thought. I could report Joeh for what shes done but I hope she understands her mistakes and learns from it.



As a proof, how a man control his mental illness. Props, Nick. ❤


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> I do. No reason to lose to your schizophrenic thought. I could report Joeh for what shes done but I hope she understands her mistakes and learns from it.


Ah, that was you. Okay.


----------



## schizopath

You thought for weeks that I share your secrets. Like what the fuck, I would never do that. You practically harassed me for weeks.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

lol  -   as if I had murdered anybody...


----------



## JoEhJoEh

You all better look at your own sicknesses and problems. Leave me the fuck alone with it!


----------



## Shady's Fox

You ain't murdered anybody but you keep saying these bombs a.k.a opening the sauna of stupidity for what reasons? ADHD isn't that bad, don't eat your fur.


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> Leave me the fuck alone with it!


How narcissistic do you need to be to think that we would talk about you 24/7. Your delusions are so fucking narcissistic.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> I'm blocking you but I can read what you write. That's why I informed CH yesterday because there is a technical problem! I am not psychotic - I have a major depression since weeks. And shizopath, I do not blame everything on adhd....
> JJ


There's no blocking solution for problem inside your head.


----------



## schizopath

You really need antipsychotics like Ive told you. They would make your life normal.


----------



## Shady's Fox

We shouldn't really talk to these kind of people unless they apologise, for real. They gonna keep behaving this way until the end of time, no turning-road for these fellas.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I dont think that - WTF??? I am no narcisst, believe me. ANd who said 24/7?? 

Thank you for not even trying to understand what I mean sometimes.   JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> You really need antipsychotics like Ive told you. They would make your life normal.


Because of the depression I already take Escitalopram. And if I would need antipsychotics my Psych had told me. Period.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I remember when I first saw her harm-reduction thread about loneliness or something similar, I don't wanna call the toss at all since it's foggy but I invited her here and when I first saw her posts I thought, she's fitted for the Lounge -- she knows how to troll but turns out she can't control her mental illness and above of that, to be so unconscious you don't even take your meds. Get some Adderal/Vyvanse and come back a human being, not a walkin word salad.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> I remember when I first saw her harm-reduction thread about loneliness or something similar, I don't wanna call the toss at all since it's foggy but I invited her here and when I first saw her posts I thought, she's fitted for the Lounge -- she knows how to troll but turns out she can't control her mental illness and above of that, to be so unconscious you don't even take your meds. Get some Adderal/Vyvanse and come back a human being, not a walkin word salad.


She isn't trolling, that's the problem. 
One thing which annoys me is that she's never responsible. 
Always martyr.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

being alone is alright for now.  I can live.  

I'm going to try to take care of myself and live life like I otherwise would.


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> EDIT: I'm not Austrian!



Oh, I thought you were. Oh well.


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> She isn't trolling, that's the problem.
> One thing which annoys me is that she's never responsible.
> Always martyr.



allahu akbar


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> Ah, that was you. Okay.


It wasn't Schizo it was me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

feeling less sad today, more accepting of things. 

going to put music on, dab, do my business and then relax, perhaps evade the deep state a little


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Big love from the wizard


I NEED WIZARD'S BIG LOVE

I have none in my life right now.    

All I have are madness nipple piercing pics


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> I do. No reason to lose to your schizophrenic thought. I could report Joeh for what shes done but I hope she understands her mistakes and learns from it.


Fuck you.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> You thought for weeks that I share your secrets. Like what the fuck, I would never do that. You practically harassed me for weeks.


fuck you.


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> I might get a prison sentence


For what


----------



## Hylight

^^^ prison ?


----------



## schizopath

w01fg4ng said:


> For what


Robbery and shit. Big mistake. Propably not getting it but we will see. The biggest mistake of my life.


----------



## schizopath

Joeh, please grow the fuck up. Do you really not see any flaws in yourself? Comedic shit.


----------



## Hylight

oh yeah ya ya. 
at least you moved on, bad boi


----------



## Hylight

JJ was been good ? Yo !


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> JJ was been good ? Yo !


Don't give her sympathy. She deserves everything she gets.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am ok

am enjoy this

am gonna sit back with a scooby

like this

tight in a corner with my arms like a ball

u do you

gg


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> Robbery and shit. Big mistake. Propably not getting it but we will see. The biggest mistake of my life.


That sucks.  Drugs and women and the two things that can lead a man astray.  


That's why I got clean and got a boyfriend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> That sucks.  Drugs and women and the two things that can lead a man astray.
> 
> 
> That's why I got clean and got a boyfriend.


i am still clean but single, again, from what i can tell i guess

fun times right


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hylight said:


> oh yeah ya ya.
> at least you moved on, bad boi


Fuck you.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> Joeh, please grow the fuck up. Do you really not see any flaws in yourself? Comedic shit.


Fuck you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck you.


Big mama attacking with her big brain moves, +90 IQ 7D chess. Watch out boys, we have a real threat here.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hylight said:


> oh yeah ya ya.
> at least you moved on, bad boi


fuck you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

w01fg4ng said:


> That sucks.  Drugs and women and the two things that can lead a man astray.
> 
> 
> That's why I got clean and got a boyfriend.



*moves left hips*


----------



## BK38

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck you.



Bitch, Hylight is the nicest of us all. She never does anything mean to anybody. Now, go fuck your own stupid face you immature skanky witch of a woman. I hope you get covered in honey by pygmy tribes people and get eaten alive by ants and wolves.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hylight said:


> JJ was been good ? Yo !


fuck you.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BK38 said:


> Bitch, Hylight is the nicest of us all. She never does anything mean to anybody. Now, go fuck your own stupid face you immature skanky witch of a woman. I hope you get covered in honey by pygmy tribes people and get eaten alive by ants and wolves.


How can you know my biggest dream??


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JoEhJoEh said:


> Fuck you.


turn that frown upside-down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@JoEhJoEh 

I am not doing well and quite frankly can you please stop?  

I want to see optimistic things and the in fighting makes me sad.  

Arbeit macht frei.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> @JoEhJoEh
> 
> 
> Arbeit macht frei.


Man I love you for this


----------



## JoEhJoEh

....and my "Fuck yous" are meant to everybody who make fun out of me, so that they have something to laugh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Man I love you for this




Love you guys too.  I am empty and alone and all I have to give is my love.  Never stop loving yourself guys, all of you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JJ made a victim thread. 
Boys, we need to explain the situation to everybody before some newbie is there giving her sympathy points. 
Here's a link to her thread 





						Lost - Will leave.
					

Everybody is on purpose or not misunderstanding, misinterpreting, diagnosing me (lol). Everybody says I'm psychotic which I am not. LIke I said, I see my Psych every four weeks since 8 years, he would have told me if there would be anything else. I'm totally misinterpreted doesn't matter what I...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am still clean but single, again, from what i can tell i guess
> 
> fun times right


I know you cared a lot him, Cap.  You handled this situation really well, btw, and I don't have any details of what happened I can just sense it.  Whatever ends up happened (or maybe it already has) seems like you have a good understanding of it which is all anyone can do really.  Good luck with "picking up the pieces" with or without him.

Grats on staying clean.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> @JoEhJoEh
> 
> I am not doing well and quite frankly can you please stop?
> 
> I want to see optimistic things and the in fighting makes me sad.
> 
> Arbeit macht frei.



Could THEY please stop talking bullshit like being psychotic and so on? I have a major depression by myself and for sure feel not better than you?! But it is easy to go on people who have not the ability these days to see it in a funny way or to defend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> JJ made a victim thread.
> Boys, we need to explain the situation to everybody before some newbie is there giving her sympathy points.
> Here's a link to her thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost - Will leave.
> 
> 
> Everybody is on purpose or not misunderstanding, misinterpreting, diagnosing me (lol). Everybody says I'm psychotic which I am not. LIke I said, I see my Psych every four weeks since 8 years, he would have told me if there would be anything else. I'm totally misinterpreted doesn't matter what I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


dmw please don't bring up joeh's drama I just want to be happy

please tell me it's going to be ok and stuff like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoEhJoEh said:


> THEY


We can't control other people's behavior, only our own, and I know you're capable of being nice because you're really sweet to me, which is why I asked  

I'm just having a bad day and it would make me happier


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why the fuck do I expect anyone to care about me, ffs no one loves me in real life so why would any of you care smh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> dmw please don't bring up joeh's drama I just want to be happy
> 
> please tell me it's going to be ok and stuff like that


It's going to be OK.
Him going away from your life is just trash taking itself out. 
When your life falls into pieces, don't try to pick the fallen pieces up. They left for a reason.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's going to be OK.
> Him going away from your life is just trash taking itself out.
> When your life falls into pieces, don't try to pick the fallen pieces up. They left for a reason.


How's your gf doing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I give up.  I'm going to silently avoid eating food because I'm fat while you guys have a food fight, I don't fucking care.  I just thought maybe we could all Make America Great Again and support Blue Lives Matter and all the good things that make my heart soar with joy and blissful feelings...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> make me happier


----------



## Hylight

JoEhJoEh said:


> fuck you.


sorry *oops spelling ? 
What has been good ? JoEhJoEh ❣❣❣❣


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's going to be OK.
> Him going away from your life is just trash taking itself out.
> When your life falls into pieces, don't try to pick the fallen pieces up. They left for a reason.


Wow that's incredibly deep especially the last line, I didn't think about it like that... it's hard to think of this like a good thing but I especially like "is just trash taking itself out".  I like that.  I can think of it like that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wow the internet is so gay

that first broken image link is a hot female cop

and of course only the dudes showed up

when you try to reach for equality but the patriarchy gets you down


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> How's your gf doing?


I don't know are you serious, or trying to break balls. 
She's doing great, she's sitting next to me.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


This post should be in the "Best of Bluelight"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

it





Captain.Heroin said:


> why the fuck do I expect anyone to care about me, ffs no one loves me in real life so why would any of you care smh


wtf is love anyway. starts out a shining star, then it fades to an eventual life sucking black hole of inescapable gravity.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I don't know are you serious, or trying to break balls.
> She's doing great, she's sitting next to me.


It's not that scary to talk about your feelings, is it?


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I don't know are you serious, or trying to break balls.
> She's doing great, she's sitting next to me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


>


ok tyvm I like this very much

I have my white jeans sitting here and maybe will indulge in a little materialism selfie when I am done... or maybe I will leave it sitting in its shipping container because I don't want THINGS I want DEATH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it
> wtf is love anyway. starts out a shining star, then it fades to an eventual life sucking black hole of inescapable gravity.


so true man, love your words here

I perhaps didn't want to escape the event horizon.  I have to learn THIS IS ALRIGHT AND PROBABLY WAY BETTER.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok tyvm I like this very much
> 
> I have my white jeans sitting here and maybe will indulge in a little materialism selfie when I am done... or maybe I will leave it sitting in its shipping container because I don't want THINGS I want DEATH



Drama Queen! Ok, you're allowed a pity party for like... 2 days, then you have to move on with your life.


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it
> wtf is love anyway. starts out a shining star, then it fades to an eventual life sucking black hole of inescapable gravity.


_*stopped it *_*!! *


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> This post should be in the "Best of Bluelight"



Nah, it's nowhere near the level of Alpaca guy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Drama Queen! Ok, you're allowed a pity party for like... 2 days, then you have to move on with your life.


yeah will this is the second day, so fuck you, big guy



and show me your butt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i should not have clung onto hope of just one person when everyone is so fickle, and fragile

why would i want this if it is so fragile and predicated on the whims of the universe and not a deep bond

i think DMW is right with the "bonding" thing


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> i should not have clung onto hope of just one person when everyone is so fickle, and fragile
> 
> why would i want this if it is so fragile and predicated on the whims of the universe and not a deep bond
> 
> i think DMW is right with the "bonding" thing


Lots of people have open relationships and still remain committed to one partner.


----------



## Hylight

Ohhhhhwwwwwwmmmmmmmm


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah will this is the second day, so fuck you, big guy
> 
> 
> 
> and show me your butt



I think my ass is my least good asset, well, probably not, probably my skinny ass legs, my butt's ok, but it is smol.


----------



## Hylight

w01fg4ng said:


> Lots of people have open relationships and still remain committed to one partner.


right. this is true.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Captain.Heroin said:


> dmw please don't bring up joeh's drama I just want to be happy
> 
> please tell me it's going to be ok and stuff like that


A victim thread? SERIOUSLY? Okay.


----------



## Hylight

JoEhJoEh said:


> A victim thread? SERIOUSLY? Okay.


Oh yes, Captain.Heroin is wayyy okay ♡


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> A victim thread? SERIOUSLY? Okay.


*Everybody is on purpose or not misunderstanding, misinterpreting, diagnosing me* (lol). *Everybody says I'm psychotic which I am not*. LIke I said, I see my Psych every four weeks since 8 years,* he would have told me if there would be anything else. *I'm totally misinterpreted doesn't matter what I write it's wrong or narcicisstic or psychotic. Even when everybody tells me " this is the abyss, don't take everything so serious" - I do.

*No one, no, even one asked me how I really am and what is wrong. *Others would laugh. I cant. who should sit in front of a Psych every day? NOPE. It hurts, and even for theses two words (it hurts) they would laugh at me.

I think it's enough for me at all.


----------



## schizopath

Please calm the fuck down


----------



## Hylight




----------



## w01fg4ng

w01fg4ng said:


> It's not that scary to talk about your feelings, is it?


Maybe I will just keep posting my dick size instead. 









It's 7 inches and pretty thick


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Maybe I will just keep posting my dick size instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 7 inches and pretty thick


Wolfie, tell me about your emotions.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Lots of people have open relationships and still remain committed to one partner.


I think people see it that way because they have these incoherent loose, hazy notions of what things really are or mean to them, or things truly have no meaning. 

I don't think relationships have to be strictly monogamous, with Jerry Falwell Jr.'s cuck story is a prime example.  But really I think "commitment" is a hazy concept itself.  It's setting deterministic rules over things you truly have no control over.  I think goals and boundaries are better because lines get blurred when the ocean levels rise and all the lines in the sand are washed away.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think my ass is my least good asset, well, probably not, probably my skinny ass legs, my butt's ok, but it is smol.


Gotta do your squats and go hiking boiii


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NO TDS CRYFEST DRAMA PLS

I'm already sad enough and trying to listen to uplifting music

*i will outcry u all*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gotta do your squats and go hiking boiii



I definitely need to start doing some body weight squats and up the amount of push ups and sit ups I'm doing. I just need this plague to be purged from my body first... I need Mike Pence to perform an exorcism on me while Betsy Devos exorcises my penis. Ted Cruz needs to bear witness too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think people see it that way because they have these incoherent loose, hazy notions of what things really are or mean to them, or things truly have no meaning.
> 
> I don't think relationships have to be strictly monogamous, with Jerry Falwell Jr.'s cuck story is a prime example.  But really I think "commitment" is a hazy concept itself.  It's setting deterministic rules over things you truly have no control over.  I think goals and boundaries are better because lines get blurred when the ocean levels rise and all the lines in the sand are washed away.


Many open relationship advocates like to claim it's insecure to want to control your partner.
They don't realize that respecting someone and their feelings leads to people controlling themselves. 
I have no need to control my woman. She does it herself and trusts me to do it myself. 
I don't know about open relationships within the gay world, but from what I've seen it's usually one party wanting to keep other party around, while the other party wants to fuck around but still gets something like financial support from the weaker party, who doesn't benefit from the situation nearly as much as the other. 
I've read dozen stories of women wanting open relationship, thinking that their men cant get any better than them and soon they're panicking when their men finds somebody who doesn't want to fuck every other men in the block and actually treats them with respect.


----------



## BK38

Fuck, I can feel the tendrils of the sickness inside my lungs again. Am gonna brush my teef and lay down again before I have to lockdown with my cockdown.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think "commitment" is a hazy concept itself.


It can mean different things to people sure, but relationship boundaries and steps are cut and dry for the most part.

For example, living together would be one obvious step in a relationship that shows commitment.  



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Wolfie, tell me about your emotions.


Which ones?


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Which ones?


Too complicated.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

schizopath said:


> *Everybody is on purpose or not misunderstanding, misinterpreting, diagnosing me* (lol). *Everybody says I'm psychotic which I am not*. LIke I said, I see my Psych every four weeks since 8 years,* he would have told me if there would be anything else. *I'm totally misinterpreted doesn't matter what I write it's wrong or narcicisstic or psychotic. Even when everybody tells me " this is the abyss, don't take everything so serious" - I do.
> 
> *No one, no, even one asked me how I really am and what is wrong. *Others would laugh. I cant. who should sit in front of a Psych every day? NOPE. It hurts, and even for theses two words (it hurts) they would laugh at me.
> 
> I think it's enough for me at all.



That's what I feel, nobody can judge it with just a "hey calm down."

Good night 

JJ


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Too complicated.


Requires critical thinking.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JoEhJoEh said:


> That's what I feel, nobody can judge it with just a "hey calm down."
> 
> Good night
> 
> JJ


It's not your feelings. It's you going to another part of the forum trying to explain the situation to your benefit. 
You're this victim, who everybody hates for no reason at all. You're just the most unlucky human in this planet.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Requires critical thinking.


Yeah, go back to talking about your dick.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's not your feelings. It's you going to another part of the forum trying to explain the situation to your benefit.
> You're this victim, who everybody hates for no reason at all. You're just the most unlucky human in this planet.


I see the boys were too much of challenge for you and now you pick on Bella and JJ.

Your cuck moves are endless.


DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, go back to talking about your dick.


Don't forget about my partner's massive 9 incher


----------



## JoEhJoEh

These ARE my feelings and you seems to really enjoy to step on someone who is already on the floor..  Like I said no one ever ask what had happended since 3 years and why i'm extremely depressed. nobody. But as is seems you just are like that. 

Hurensohn


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I definitely need to start doing some body weight squats and up the amount of push ups and sit ups I'm doing. I just need this plague to be purged from my body first... I need Mike Pence to perform an exorcism on me while Betsy Devos exorcises my penis. Ted Cruz needs to bear witness too.


Pence is going to be jealous of Betsy's role.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Fuck, I can feel the tendrils of the sickness inside my lungs again. Am gonna brush my teef and lay down again before I have to lockdown with my cockdown.


You might experience really bad lung symptoms.  My lungs were 110% ok.  I didn't even cough with covid, just a severe fever.  

I would be very nervous if my lungs went out, they are so necessary for THC and sex.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You're just the most unlucky human in this planet.


I don't know man I've had a pretty awful 2 years now


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

hylight trying with comedy thank you hylight

i will watch that when I can

for now i'm thinking DABBBbbbbb


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> You might experience really bad lung symptoms.  My lungs were 110% ok.  I didn't even cough with covid, just a severe fever.
> 
> I would be very nervous if my lungs went out, they are so necessary for THC and sex.



I feel better than yesterday and I hope the trend continues. I really hope so anyways. Lungs were pretty much the main thing hit for me, but I'm not experiencing shortness of breath or anything. I just hope the Covid isn't fucking up all my internal organs rn. Anyhow, most healthy people don't get major long term complications it seems.


----------



## Mysterier

Hylight said:


>



I heard a slight encroaching sound unmistakably as a sudden, farthing butt-blast. Several moments later, a smell, rancid and debilitating.

The problem? I am at home alone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> most healthy people don't get major long term complications it seems


easy to believe that when this is brand new and we don't know what people who have contracted the virus look like years later


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you'll probably be fine

but the scientific community made a lot of baseless assumptions

trump made even more

and now we're going to pass 300,000 deaths by dec 1


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

_this is not happening _are *true *stories !


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> and now we're going to pass 300,000 deaths by dec 1



That's just the US iirc. About 850k worldwide I think. Also, I really hope it doesn't fuck up my lungs. I need them for smoking weed and you know... breathing and blowing up balloons and stuff.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I see the boys were too much of challenge for you and now you pick on Bella and JJ.
> 
> Your cuck moves are endless.
> 
> Don't forget about my partner's massive 9 incher


I'm not picking on Bella. 
JJ started this by attacking me in PM's. She does this to other people too, so I'm not lone wolf in this case. 
Wolfie, you're never a challenge to me. Only challenge in you is that you're mentally challenged.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> That's just the US iirc. About 850k worldwide I think.


I believe China is actually the 1# in this case. They just manipulate their numbers.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Jerry Falwell jr, poor man. Allowing your wife to fuck a hotel pool boi for 8 years while you are occasionally allowed to watch him fuck your wife and jerk off in the corner is the truest form of cuck.
> 
> Imagine him crying his eyes out while beating his meat while his wife is being railed is the funniest thing to me. Meanwhile, Jerry jr is preaching to his flock about the sanctity of marriage and blasting homosexuals and the LGBTQ+ and how it is a is to be sexual. Sex is only about procreating and nothing else. Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Fuck that monster (not the deviant hot hot cuckery) but his fucked up view of Jesus‘s teachings.
> 
> This is for you @DeadManWalkin' I’m sorry I was an asshole to you. It won’t happen again. ❤


I'm so glad I don't watch the news.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I believe China is actually the 1# in this case. They just manipulate their numbers.



Probably. It would make sense given their vast population and having lived in China for 18 years, I know it's absolutely possible that they're putting a lid on things and under-reporting.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm going to have add that Wolfies comment was very sexist too. 
He's claiming that boys are more of a challenge, which implies that he thinks women are weaker mentally and can't be treated same way as men are. 
I think women are completely capable of taking responsibility and arguing.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I'm racist too


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm racist too


you watch Nascar?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you watch Nascar?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Jerry Falwell jr, poor man. Allowing your wife to fuck a hotel pool boi for 8 years while you are occasionally allowed to watch him fuck your wife and jerk off in the corner is the truest form of cuck.
> 
> Imagine him crying his eyes out while beating his meat while his wife is being railed is the funniest thing to me. Meanwhile, Jerry jr is preaching to his flock about the sanctity of marriage and blasting homosexuals and the LGBTQ+ and how it is a is to be sexual. Sex is only about procreating and nothing else. Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Fuck that monster (not the deviant hot hot cuckery) but his fucked up view of Jesus‘s teachings.
> 
> This is for you @DeadManWalkin' I’m sorry I was an asshole to you. It won’t happen again. ❤


I was asshole too. We're good. I wish you'll accept my apology. 
No need to fight over silly shit.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


>


evryone got a beer cozy. lol. if you're holding it long enough for your hand to get cold, u drink too slow.


----------



## Hylight

_Freeedom _!!!


----------



## Hylight

​


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> ​


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I was asshole too. We're good. I wish you'll accept my apology.
> No need to fight over silly shit.


A+ makes my heart feel good

i am so glad to see we can all have fun 

it's helping my sadness


----------



## Hylight

Yes, sir to that !! 

The heart has to _heal _also.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Yes, sir to that !!
> 
> The heart has to _heal _also.


I believe you are right hylight. 

I was just concerned about my body.  I know my mind's shit but will bounce back soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_why do you love somebody who breaks your heart_
because i have a big heart and a lot of love to give


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Hylight

tell them you love them.


----------



## Hylight

. . . is awesome to be someone's hot love favorite, huh !


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


>


I love you for this post


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's party time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*kult ov kayleigh*


----------



## Hylight

work on the love from your heart _and _the relationship. party, choose wisely and remember
YOLO.
keepmon sharin da luv.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> work on the love from your heart _and _the relationship. party, choose wisely and remember
> YOLO.
> keepmon sharin da luv.


you only live forever
I live in a coffin, forever
perfect because I contain all the past, future, the present...
I believe in my corpse, that is my own god


----------



## Hylight

no you did not


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

are they spying on me 

JK

hyli


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Hylight

i tried posting that 15 ago and i cooldn't


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


>


With face like that I'd see something else being photoshopped to her mouth.


----------



## mal3volent

Hey cap, how's it hangin ?


----------



## w01fg4ng

That's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Hey cap, how's it hangin ?


i'm sad, very sad and trying to feel better with ice cream


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


>


That's the gayest thing I've seen in years. 
Good for you Mr. Bald'n'Ripped Gayster.


----------



## Hylight

Captain. you can improve on this. 
I love your words, you should do this !!


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


>



fuck ice cream , go for man cream


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Captain. you can improve on this.
> I love your words, you should do this !!


I need to read that.  

I just want to die though.  I think a bunch of downers ought to do it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> fuck ice cream , go for man cream


I'm going to wait at least a few weeks, I think maybe he'll come back.  If not I'll move on.


----------



## Hylight

peanut butter feels good ?


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need to read that.
> 
> I just want to die though.  I think a bunch of downers ought to do it.


*NO NO AND MORE NO. YOLO *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll take a chocolate swirl, chocolate syrup please.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


>


you break into Nancy's house bro?


----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


> peanut butter feels good ?



idk, does it? peanut butter in the vajayjay?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> *NO NO AND MORE NO. YOLO *


I will still be alive, in some way, in some state.  The past is still intact.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you break into Nancy's house bro?


I took all her ice cream


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s cuckery, tisk tisk sir.


Yep, I wouldn't watch the post. 
You'd like to tho. Don't you have a woman to fuck? 
Why would you watch porn?


----------



## w01fg4ng

It takes a real cow's milk to make ice cream.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> It takes a real cow's milk to make ice cream.


So what? 
Sounds like you're vegetarian in other areas than your brain too.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> So what?


Your testosterone levels are decreasing bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Your testosterone levels are decreasing bro


Says the 45 year old grandpa who needs viagra.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


>


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


>


Wolfie is unable to love. 
He's so promiscuous that he has destroyed his ability to bond.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Says the 45 year old grandpa who needs viagra.


Do you remember what it's like to have your mojo?

That ONE week you were in rehab you had it.

Remember?


DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm so horny.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Do you remember what it's like to have your mojo?
> 
> That ONE week you were in rehab you had it.
> 
> Remember?


I still got it. Probably have more sex in a day than you'll have in week.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I took all her ice cream


that's rotten. she's busy trying to get stimulus legislation passed to help out Americans and you swipe her icecream?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I still got it. Probably have more sex in a day than you'll have in week.


And you still can't tell me your size.  Coward


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> And you still can't tell me your size.  Coward


I have nothing to prove to you. 
You spamming about your 4 inches and pretty skinny tells me everything I need to know.
There was a teacher in my school of childhood who said that "Even the horse kicks from love" 
You have a thing for me. That's why you're acting like this Wolfie.
Admit it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that's rotten. she's busy trying to get stimulus legislation passed to help out Americans and you swipe her icecream?


I also tried to cut an onion without crying in her kitchen, didn't go so well


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> 4 inches


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


>


Check this out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hilarious


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Check this out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


wizard i need your assistance, why is love so terrible, why do i want to be alone forever


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


----------



## mal3volent

We need photographic evidence


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Because people are awful and they break your ❤. But it is impossible to be alone, otherwise you will live in the woods an wear animal pelts and people will think your are a Sasquatch. That is what Bigfoots are iirc. That’s the fucking truth!


+1

sigh

gonna feel sad/tired and think about the good days I guess


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


Love me some 16 Horsepower.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> _why do you love somebody who breaks your heart_
> because i have a big heart and a lot of love to give


i was going to say, maybe he thinks the same thing about you. or wh9at if he is on ambien and doesn't remember. it could happen. remember the xanax.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> *


there's _no _emoti for dis

maybe ☹


----------



## Hylight

why noooooooooo this ☹


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> I also tried to cut an onion without crying in her kitchen, didn't go so well



You have to chew on a horse skirt for this to work iirc.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> We need photographic evidence


Shut up you've been trying to turn me gay for a long time.


Hylight said:


> why noooooooooo this ☹


whats up babe


----------



## Hylight

sups


----------



## w01fg4ng

Indian sunburn masturbation technique

@The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> sups


send nudes


----------



## Hylight

oh we're getting nude again


----------



## w01fg4ng

Wait, you guys are wearing clothes?


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Shut up you've been trying to turn me gay for a long time.
> 
> whats up babe



you should never have told me you were a kickboxer


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Wait, you guys are wearing clothes?


I'm typing with one hand, another one being on my fiancees pants.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Naval Commander (The Wizard of the Sea) My Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has allowed me to spam the shit out of the internet with this, his second album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK CLOUD, by AMV
> 
> 
> 6 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amvmusic.bandcamp.com



Dude, your Dad is Kenny Rogers? Holy shit!


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm typing with one hand, another one being on my fiancees pants.


I usually use my balls to type so every response is a literal tea bag


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I usually use my balls to type so every response is a literal tea bag


Well, there's more IQ inside your balls than your brain. 
Sad thing they're going to a waste.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Mysterier

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm typing with one hand, another one being on my fiancees pants.



Thing likes this.



Spoiler


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Naval Commander (The Wizard of the Sea) My Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has allowed me to spam the shit out of the internet with this, his second album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK CLOUD, by AMV
> 
> 
> 6 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amvmusic.bandcamp.com


You're a bad boy.
Doxxing your daddu.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He asked me to. You’re welcome


If he knew the people here he wouldn't ask it.


----------



## w01fg4ng

_let me live my midlife crises_


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> _let me live my midlife crises_


I was once listening this song in a car when I did coke and drove to break into one pizzeria. Good times.
Stole the thing where they keep money, they had 20 euros inside. Good stuff.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Naval Commander (The Wizard of the Sea) My Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has allowed me to spam the shit out of the internet with this, his second album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK CLOUD, by AMV
> 
> 
> 6 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amvmusic.bandcamp.com


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> 20 euros inside


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You don’t know wizards. Don’t be scared of things you don’t know. Be petrified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


You are sweaty.
We thought about taking you as a punishment for our cult.
We would make you play little banjo all day and if our followers disobeyed us, we would make them lick your sweaty booty hole.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I bet it smells like mahogany


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I bet it smells like mahogany


It smells like Surströmming, a Swedish food.
It's literally rotten fish.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Red wine perhaps?


----------



## MsDiz

It’s definitely one of those pics you can smell just by looking at it


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s definitely one of those pics you can smell just by looking at it


When they make some 7D computers where you can smell pictures, I will ignore Wizard.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s so adorable when you forget what a hippie murder troop looks like. We ride the empty box cars on the freight trains sacrificing lambs (people) to Satan and then off to the next town, and do it again. It’s wholly Satanic and effective. Learn the dark arts or stfu.
> 
> —The Devil


Your drug of choice is stimulants, right?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## devilsgospel

I'd like to thank Lucifer for giving me a new gf with that Hoover throat


----------



## Mysterier

devilsgospel said:


> with that Hoover throat


----------



## devilsgospel

Mysterier said:


>



Maybe I should've went with Dirt Devil or Dyson to be less ambiguous 

She suck good dick you understand


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I forgot about benzos. They save my body when I have violent motor tics and dislocate my shoulders. Do you also have profound Tourette’s? If not stfu. If you do have Tourette’s you are my kin.
> 
> Go work on your super white rap from Finland.  Lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollol.
> 
> Soooo funny dude.


Why would you mention skin color?
Also, I'm not a rapper. 
Wizard, you sound like you're really fucking cucked. 
Being white and phases like "hUe hue dOinG X ThINg is So WhItE!" or "White people think they're so X when they do Y" or anything similar implies you're cucked.
It sounds like you have problems within yourself and try to express it by making fun of your own kind, while in fact you're truly just expressing your own self-hatred. 
Learn to love yourself. 
It's okay be white, dear Wizard. 
This is the condition you suffer from. It's called pathological altruism. 
Have fun reading.


----------



## Jabberwocky

“Pathological altruism” (PA) is a relatively new concept; the term entered the scientific literature only in 1984. There has been very little written about it, partly because altruism is so highly regarded in the West that few scientists dare criticize it. This book makes it clear that PA is a problem well worth studying.

PA is generally defined as a sincere attempt to help others that instead harms others or oneself, and is “an unhealthy focus on others to the detriment of one’s own needs.” Several of the contributors offer tantalizing definitions: PA is likely when people “falsely believe that they caused the other’s problems, or falsely believe that they have the means to relieve the person of suffering.” Or, it is “the false belief that one’s own success, happiness, or well-being is a source of unhappiness for others.” PA “often involves self-righteousness,” and can result in “impulsive and ineffective efforts to equalize or level the playing field.”

Together, these definitions are an almost perfect description of white liberal attitudes towards non-whites, yet none of the contributors seems to be aware of this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He asked me to. You’re welcome


your dad seems like a cool guy


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> I'd like to thank Lucifer



I'm dictating and he writes

write u fuck

lick that ink


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He is, listen to his music and spread it around the internet. This is part of my responsibility.
> 
> It’s good too. Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK CLOUD, by AMV
> 
> 
> 6 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amvmusic.bandcamp.com


Is one of your tourettes ticks linking your fathers song?
This is like 7th time you link it. Even I have heard it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Here a cuck there a cuck everywhere a cuck cuck old McCuckold had a cuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guys pls no


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> I'd like to thank Lucifer for giving me a new gf with that Hoover throat


I'm not sure what my cat has to do with your new pussy but Lucy Fur says "meeeeoooowwwww"  which I think means "you're welcome".  But, could also be "fuck you human" "feed me, asshole" "feed me asshole" "look at this asshole" or "I'm going to kill you in your sleep tonight by sitting on your face and covering both breathing apparatus"

Idk im new to the cat game


----------



## Shady's Fox

This fuckin pretzel gonna last until 2023, and this if we respect the mask BUT SINCE THEY WEAR IT ONLY WHEN THEY SHOP AND not to mention beaches -- same monotony.


----------



## Hylight

i'm sorry to anyone suffering from broken hearts today !!


----------



## Joey

Hylight said:


> i'm sorry to anyone suffering from broken hearts today !!


Sometimes. I’m not feeling much for talking about it though. Relationship just isn’t where I want it to be. You good?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm Daddy McSpanky from now on.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Me too, all this means is that you have a soul and you hate the pain that some fuckface totally forgot about your heart/soul.
> 
> You are a beautiful person, not because you try to be, you just are!
> 
> Remember that
> 
> —Wizard (James)


Wizard what's your full name?


----------



## schizopath

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> I'm not sure what my cat has to do with your new pussy but Lucy Fur says "meeeeoooowwwww"  which I think means "you're welcome".  But, could also be "fuck you human" "feed me, asshole" "feed me asshole" "look at this asshole" or "I'm going to kill you in your sleep tonight by sitting on your face and covering both breathing apparatus"
> 
> Idk im new to the cat game



Sounds like you're adjusting well though that's all very spot on


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sir James Von Fucksyourmother III


I didnt know you were my cousin


----------



## BK38

If I could find the Chinese dude that decided it was as good idea to eat some undercooked bat, I would totally kick him in the balls.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> If I could find the Chinese dude that decided it was as good idea to eat some undercooked bat, I would totally kick him in the balls.


Are you ok bro?

Got a huge boner, my guy came over last night.  All is forgiven.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

going to take some time to rest my bonerrific body

BK needs to take his hydroxychloroquine and zinc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Are you ok bro?
> .



Still sick, but on the mend I think. Just woke up and haven't checked my temperature yet, but feel like my fever has reduced further. It's mostly this perma-headache and kinda achey gross feeling in my body that still pervades that's annoying me now. The cough is kinda lame, but not the worst thing. I'm already taking Zinc.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> If I could find the Chinese dude that decided it was as good idea to eat some undercooked bat, I would totally kick him in the balls.


After youve kicked him in the balls string his balls into a bowtie


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>



"If I could find the *Chinese* dude that decided it was as good idea to eat some undercooked bat, I would totally kick him in the balls."


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do your abdominal muscles hurt really bad from coughing? When I had the China virus both sides of my stomach/chest felt like I was kicked by a horse. I also had a 104 F fever for about 10 days and then would feel better and then sick as shit again. That went on for months. Do you have albuterol (Ventolin)? That saved my ass.



The cough hasn't been that severe. I'd describe it as mild-moderate. My chest and back feel achey though and just my body in general. My fever was never crazy high either, about 101F. I don't have Ventolin, but I think I'm getting better. I hope it's not something that comes in cycles/waves. The main thing annoying me is pretty much constantly having a headache.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> How many days so far?



Today's day 3 or 4 I think.


----------



## schizopath

Biach you go and sing better than me rather than laughing at me


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Biach you go and sing better than me rather than laughing at me


i was laffing at da words ! not thee singing. you alright


----------



## Jabberwocky

Schizos singing is unstoppable.


----------



## schizopath

Yes yes feel free to laugh at me bitch


----------



## Hylight

nope a dope


----------



## Hylight

5eew yah. lyrics ! the lyrics.

your new name is schizolyric. 

It was good


----------



## Hylight

^^ need lyrics


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> ^^ need lyrics


Fucked up kid
Since child hood waiting for weed
From government I wait my paycheck
Then I'll gamble my money
And every day I smoke hash
You'll get stabbed if I don't get money
In store everything goes to my pocket
And the list of my bills is pretty fucking fat
But still I'm going to say to police fuck you
I don't even have home
All I have on me is misanthropy 
I do shady shit
And I'm making pipebombs in my home
Fucking kids
You're acting like you're Elvis but it wont last long
When I take the clothes you have left from you.
Fucking rat
You don't have nothing
And to me, nothing is enough.


----------



## Hylight

need lead vocals lool


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Still sick, but on the mend I think. Just woke up and haven't checked my temperature yet, but feel like my fever has reduced further. It's mostly this perma-headache and kinda achey gross feeling in my body that still pervades that's annoying me now. The cough is kinda lame, but not the worst thing. I'm already taking Zinc.


I would personally go out for blood for whoever got me sick if I had a headache, I cannot stand pain like that.  I'm glad it was only a fever for me. 

I'm kind of surprised that my body handled bat flu better because I dab, a lot.  I wake up groaning until I get a dab in.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I don't have Ventolin







now u do


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> now u do



Thanks, my headache is now worse. Jesus, what was that?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Thanks, my headache is now worse. Jesus, what was that?


Aphex Twin, it's really good music imo I thought you liked electronic upbeat stuff

You probably need remdesivir and the convalescent plasma iirc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would personally go out for blood for whoever got me sick if I had a headache, I cannot stand pain like that.  I'm glad it was only a fever for me.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised that my body handled bat flu better because I dab, a lot.  I wake up groaning until I get a dab in.



Yeah, it's annoying, but I feel quite a bit better today than yesterday. Still have the annoying headache, but don't feel quite as shitty and I don't have a fever anymore. So, winning?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yeah, it's annoying, but I feel quite a bit better today than yesterday. Still have the annoying headache, but don't feel quite as shitty and I don't have a fever anymore. So, winning?


I think so. 

Better to still get your gun and go fight the war on china


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Thanks, my headache is now worse. Jesus, what was that?


it cuts the brain a new one


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Aphex Twin, it's really good music imo I thought you liked electronic upbeat stuff
> 
> You probably need remdesivir and the convalescent plasma iirc



I like Aphex, but rn it's disagreeing with my brain. Too abrasive. Haven't listened to any music over the past few days of any kind as it seems to make my head throb.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


>


+ ^^  truther


----------



## Mysterier

BK38 said:


> my head throb



@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

Mysterier said:


> @Captain.Heroin



Shit, I walked right into that one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> @Captain.Heroin


*wet*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when you're just waking up and don't remember your life yet






















that feel when it all sets in


----------



## BK38

I think I'm gonna be able to harvest at least my Indica plant in the next week. I probably really should wait until the 13th though, as then the temperature/humidity will be perfect for drying. But I needs mah THC. It's starting to look properly frosty, but there's new growth on the bottom bud site. In theory I could just harvest in stages but... I should be patient and just do it all together.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think I'm gonna be able to harvest at least my Indica plant in the next week. I probably really should wait until the 13th though, as then the temperature/humidity will be perfect for drying. But I needs mah THC. It's starting to look properly frosty, but there's new growth on the bottom bud site. In theory I could just harvest in stages but... I should be patient and just do it all together.


but you'll have covid

save your green for when you can inhale and not cough too hard imo


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> but you'll have covid
> 
> save your green for when you can inhale and not cough too hard imo



I'm still smoking cigs now, just less of them. My lungs aren't too bad and are getting better by the day. Even if I harvested, I'd still have to wait  a week minimum to have something to smoke and then 2 weeks after that if I want good smoke that has been cured properly...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm still smoking cigs now, just less of them. My lungs aren't too bad and are getting better by the day. Even if I harvested, I'd still have to wait  a week minimum to have something to smoke and then 2 weeks after that if I want good smoke that has been cured properly...


oh dude u gotta quit cigs iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

your guys 2021 new years resolution needs to be...

1) give up cuck porn
2) quit smoking
3) get pussy


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh dude u gotta quit cigs iirc



I should, have been smoking since I was 13... So like, 17 years. I don't smoke too much, like 5-10 a day, but yeah, it's a gross habit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I should, have been smoking since I was 13... So like, 17 years. I don't smoke too much, like 5-10 a day, but yeah, it's a gross habit.


That's like 5 cuck porn faps a day.  Just as destructive to your alpha male energy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The President did not get to where he was today by smoking cigarettes and jerking it to cuck porn.  He grabbed any pussy he wanted along the way while climbing over everyone else to the top.  Get with the program, cupcake.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's like 5 cuck porn faps a day.  Just as destructive to your alpha male energy.



I assume there's science behind this statement...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol I am dmw's apprentince

I think I'm ready for my own conservative radio talk show


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I assume there's science behind this statement...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol I am dmw's apprentince
> 
> I think I'm ready for my own conservative radio talk show



You should see if you can get an internship with Rush Limbaugh, I heard he likes prostate massages and trafficked underage amputee somali girls.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>



I'm not smert enough to understand what's going on here, I'll just assume you're right.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

In all seriousness you do you @BK38 don't let any trick try to change you, you change because you want to and be the best you you can be baby


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You should see if you can get an internship with Rush Limbaugh, I heard he likes prostate massages and trafficked underage amputee somali girls.


I told him I had to decline because it's unfortunate they have to be from Somalia when the price on amputee Lebanese dropped overnight.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I told him I had to decline because it's unfortunate they have to be from Somalia when the price on amputee Lebanese dropped overnight.



I chuckled, I'm definitely going to hell. Too soon brah, too soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm not smert enough to understand what's going on here, I'll just assume you're right.


This is a pharmacology diagram of adrenaline stimulating its corresponding receptor on the surface of a cell; and the target cell's internal responses that generate energy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

CH I respect that you're spreading the word of the big men. 
No cucking. 
CH gets his dick wet. He doesn't fuck women, but at least he doesn't fuck his own hand. That's more alpha than fucking your own hand and getting cucked by some man on computer screen.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> CH I respect that you're spreading the word of the big men.
> No cucking.
> CH gets his dick wet. He doesn't fuck women, but at least he doesn't fuck his own hand. That's more alpha than fucking your own hand and getting cucked by some man on computer screen.


To be fair I did resort to my hand like once or twice out of desperation because I had like 2 days with no sex. 

But I was honest to my partner about the cuck porn relapse and he still had me three times last night.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> This is a pharmacology diagram of adrenaline stimulating its corresponding receptor on the surface of a cell; and the target cell's internal responses that generate energy.



I think I just had a stroke trying to understand what that meant in my fragile state.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> To be fair I did resort to my hand like once or twice out of desperation because I had like 2 days with no sex.
> 
> But I was honest to my partner about the cuck porn relapse and he still had me three times last night.


It's good that your partner understands. 
Only way to get you out of your getting cuck'd habit is by getting the real thing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think I just had a stroke trying to understand what that meant in my fragile state.


it means I've taken way too many science courses not to have a degree and it makes me a very sad panda that needs drugs to get through the day

I literally was groaning in pain and misery until I dabbed this morning

thank you everyone who prayed for mojo, 80% thc sugar is so good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It's good that your partner understands.
> Only way to get you out of your getting cuck'd habit is by getting the real thing.


I think even if we had a really bad fight which involved fists we'd probably be hooking up within 72 hours.  

I have gotten punched before by him but normally it's a sex reflex so I laugh and let him punch me out (normally chest/legs)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk38 now that you have exposed yourself to the bat flu I expect you to readily build up immunity, get yourself tested to make sure you're not spreading the virus, and go out there and USE THOSE ANTIBODIES get yourself a girl while you can face to face with people and not immediately get sick again

get your quarantine bubble going

I did this in March iirc


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk38 now that you have exposed yourself to the bat flu I expect you to readily build up immunity, get yourself tested to make sure you're not spreading the virus, and go out there and USE THOSE ANTIBODIES get yourself a girl while you can face to face with people and not immediately get sick again
> 
> get your quarantine bubble going
> 
> I did this in March iirc



I'm being cock blocked by the virus and language barrier though. I will try though. I have a kebab and fries because my mom said I was looking sad and got me one. My mom is the best.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm being cock blocked by the virus and language barrier though. I will try though. I have a kebab and fries because my mom said I was looking sad and got me one. My mom is the best.


oh smh that's right

marine le pen with her french nationalism prolly all them up tight right wing french women want you to "learn the language or go back to where you came from"

Apply for refugee status, get into Australia, any Anglophone country you can.  Trump will probably take you because you're a white cis male


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> language barrier


@DeadManWalkin' do you have any advice for cock blocked by language barrier?  Do you let your hands do the talking?

We need trenbolone level alpha male ideas.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> @DeadManWalkin' do you have any advice for cock blocked by language barrier?  Do you let your hands do the talking?
> 
> We need trenbolone level alpha male ideas.


Show with your hands what you're gonna do. 
Or just go straight forcefully for the kiss and then drag them to bathroom of the bar, fuck them like little whore and leave them there after the fuck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Show with your hands what you're gonna do.
> Or just go straight forcefully for the kiss and then drag them to bathroom of the bar, fuck them like little whore and leave them there after the fuck.


Excellent alpha male strategies, the President and I are totally on board with this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 aren't you fluent in like 42 languages?  But you don't know French?  

Just spit out some Italian, the rare Italian straight male is in demand among women, just play that card and put your parmesan into her lasagna.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 aren't you fluent in like 42 languages?  But you don't know French?
> 
> Just spit out some Italian, the rare Italian straight male is in demand among women, just play that card and put your parmesan into her lasagna.



Lol, 2 languages - English/Chinese and a tiny bit of Thai. Now that I think about it, I did pick up a French girl in Beijing without having any language in common really. She just spoke broken English, but I think she liked that I kinda was in the know about the city. I literally pointed at her and pointed at myself and then held out my keys and did that head nod thing like "you wanna go?" Can't believe that shit worked. Just pheromones I guess.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Lol, 2 languages - English/Chinese and a tiny bit of Thai. Now that I think about it, I did pick up a French girl in Beijing without having any language in common really. She just spoke broken English, but I think she liked that I kinda was in the know about the city. I literally pointed at her and pointed at myself and then held out my keys and did that head nod thing like "you wanna go?" Can't believe that shit worked. Just pheromones I guess.


YOU WEREN'T JERKING IT TO CUCK PORN so your alpha male energy created a natural aura around your dick that women and gays can smell from a mile away. 

Pheromones help hook them in like an added layer of manscent.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> YOU WEREN'T JERKING IT TO CUCK PORN so your alpha male energy created a natural aura around your dick that women and gays can smell from a mile away.
> 
> Pheromones help hook them in like an added layer of manscent.



Or maybe booze and knowing how to dance... Think the cuck porn thing is low on the list of factors. Though it's true if you have a build up for awhile, you're extra motivated to get after it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Or maybe booze and knowing how to dance... Think the cuck porn thing is low on the list of factors. Though it's true if you have a build up for awhile, you're extra motivated to get after it.


I'm just jerking your dick.  

If anything after a few days I get a lot more into it and can have very intense orgasm, etc.  I'm so tired now.  I didn't drink wtf.  I got enough sleep.  I don't get this.  

I don't want coffee.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm just jerking your dick.
> 
> If anything after a few days I get a lot more into it and can have very intense orgasm, etc.  I'm so tired now.  I didn't drink wtf.  I got enough sleep.  I don't get this.
> 
> I don't want coffee.



I think you meant covfefe. I think I'm also gonna lay down soon. I'm tired of feeling crappy. I really hope tmrw I'm basically normal again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think you meant covfefe. I think I'm also gonna lay down soon. I'm tired of feeling crappy. I really hope tmrw I'm basically normal again.


I do hope you feel better soon.  Keep fighting the war on the china virus!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I seriously wanted to hit two people today and am glad I didn't.  But kind of really wanted to.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw i think i'm about 1 hour away from WHITE JEANS mode






@madness00


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omfg I don't fit into them, I got fat 

omfg

i'm so embarrassed I don't even fit into my jeans

omfg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Like I can get my fat kankles into them but I can't buckle the button omg

I'm so ashamed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i put at least 2 or more inches on my waist I'm so fat



I'm just going to give madness my jeans because he probably fits into them with room to spare

fucking good looking bastard


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm just going to give madness my jeans because he probably fits into them with room to spare



Don't accidentally leave your legs in there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Don't accidentally leave your legs in there.


Yeah I didn't.  

I was pretty sad I thought it would show off my bulge, well, it showed off everything and then some.  

Oh well.


----------



## Shady's Fox

STICKY FINGAZZ ♥♥♥


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hard, horny and tired


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the world is awfully shitty and I'm like, seriously, this is how stupid things are going to be?


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeah

like a fish mouth you know


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> the world is awfully shitty and I'm like, seriously, this is how stupid things are going to be?



If it's any consolation, I don't think I have the confidence to attempt white jean wearing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> If it's any consolation, I don't think I have the confidence to attempt white jean wearing.


I'm so mad at myself for being fat   

I am so fat this isn't fair


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so mad at myself for being fat
> 
> I am so fat this isn't fair



Calories in, calories out. You know the deal. God isn't punishing you mojo. Put on the Final Countdown, Lace up your corsette and get jazzercising!


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> If it's any consolation, I don't think I have the confidence to attempt white jean wearing.



I was once like you, being in the hood doesn't do any good -- steel clamp. Having the hood inside it's something else.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


>


How's it in Britain?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Like in any other country.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> I was once like you, being in the hood doesn't do any good -- steel clamp. Having the hood inside it's something else.



Embers inside
Extinguish them
The hood over my head
Obey the street lamp
Gears click with the house number flash
Memory in my hood


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> Like in any other country.


Like in Libya?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I played some Half-Life 2 last night

forgot how funny this shit is


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Calories in, calories out. You know the deal. God isn't punishing you mojo. Put on the Final Countdown, Lace up your corsette and get jazzercising!


I think I'm just going to buy larger jeans next time 

fml

i was so thin before this


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I'm just going to buy larger jeans next time
> 
> fml
> 
> i was so thin before this



Or... You could do more hiking and pilates or something. Be all you can be. Think about how your dong will look more impressive if you slim down.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I played some Half-Life 2 last night
> 
> forgot how funny this shit is


I've been replaying that a little I don't think I finished?


----------



## schizopath

I had a huge fight with a friend irl. Both on benzos and shit.


----------



## schizopath

Gnight peeps


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Gnight peeps


Have a great night man


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I've been replaying that a little I don't think I finished?



Is not hard at all if you bh the entire game

and using objects as sprinting

like nade urself and shit like that

but playin normal it's pain in the ass

and no one plays that way


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I'm just going to buy larger jeans next time
> 
> fml
> 
> i was so thin before this


Is it your waist or you dick which is too big?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> no one plays that way


how dare you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Is it your waist or you dick which is too big?


my dick isn't too big it's juuuust right


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> my dick isn't too big it's juuuust right


Yeah. I was once in the store. 
I saw this hot cashier and had too tight pants.
My dick got so hard it ripped my pants.
SCHRAAAATHC
Then I got aroused by it and came to the cashiers face
She started yelling help, but I ran away,
These days I use just a trench coat. Nothing under it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I want pussy but I wake my woman too often to fuck her.
I think it is kinda annoying.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I want pussy but I wake my woman too often to fuck her.
> I think it is kinda annoying.



Ass is tighter than pussy iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> Ass is tighter than pussy iirc


Doesn't even feel that good. 
I'd rather fuck pussy than ass.


----------



## Shady's Fox

idk kazasthana

am goin to play some NFS 2015 with my daughter.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Doesn't even feel that good.
> I'd rather fuck pussy than ass.



you haven't found the right ass bro


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> you haven't found the right ass bro


I think there's more variability on pussy than ass. 
I've fucked more than enough ass to know I prefer pussy.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Good night abyssal creatures

Jose comes from the ashes once more, a rising phoenix, baião from Brazil!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Hi Jose


----------



## mal3volent

jose ribas da silva said:


> Good night abyssal creatures
> 
> Jose comes from the ashes once more, a rising phoenix, baião from Brazil!


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> Good night abyssal creatures
> 
> Jose comes from the ashes once more, a rising phoenix, baião from Brazil!


Ay Jose. I just invited Wolfie to fight me on discord, but he's a little fucking assmongler, so there's pretty big chance he will rather smell his own poop bites.
You can join tho.
Male, you're welcome too.








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## jose ribas da silva

This is Baião, a musical style from the driest parts of brazil


----------



## jose ribas da silva

do you know what's more is dry? The vagina when one talks about star wars


----------



## mal3volent

Jose if you talk to dmw educate on him the unknown pleasures of the asshole


----------



## jose ribas da silva

In the northeast of Brazil, there were cangaceiros, who fought against the planters


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> Jose if you talk to dmw educate on him the unknown pleasures of the asshole


You come to educate me.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

cangaceiros


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Man I can tell you, I found on tinder a princess, 19 years old, the most pure thing i have found in the last years, covid free (so far), I have been blessed these days, of course, no condoms in a situation like that, it is a sin.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> no condoms in a situation like that, it is a sin.


Ahh.. I see. You're man of culture as well.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I take the ancient Greek Olympic nymph from her home and bring her to mine, then the ritual begins


----------



## jose ribas da silva

one of the things that gives me pleasure is the fact that I know that I am committing a sin in the religious sense


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> one of the things that gives me pleasure is the fact that I know that I am committing a sin in the religious sense


You're a virtuous man, Jose.
Impregnate the girl and start a family.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

transmitting my viruses to a poor nymphet in love with my mastodontic penis


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> transmitting my viruses to a poor nymphet in love with my mastodontic penis


Yeah, you're a degenerate.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, you're a degenerate.


What triggered you more, the virus comment or his penis size?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, you're a degenerate.



this is evolution, virus are being transmitted since millions of years, I need to guarantee the survival of my personal and well adapted strains


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> What triggered you more, the virus comment or his penis size?


I didn't even know he was talking about his penis size. 
Thanks for informing me, degenerate.
You're not accepting my invite for a real fight?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> this is evolution, virus are being transmitted since millions of years, I need to guarantee the survival of my personal and well adapted strains



God knows where these strains have been, from ancient bacteria to modern tropical disease


----------



## jose ribas da silva

in brazil, young girls are much more sexualized than old women of 30 years raised on the basis of repressive catholic education, funny fact


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You're not accepting my invite for a real fight?


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


>


Well, at least I can hear your bitch ass voice.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

that's why I love these range, from 18 to 21, women and men, preferably the two together, in the ancient Greek style


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> in brazil, young girls are much more sexualized than old women of 30 years raised on the basis of repressive catholic education, funny fact


Nothing new that young people are being sexualized much more than their parents. 
Probably have higher body counts than their parents already.


----------



## w01fg4ng

jose ribas da silva said:


> that's why I love these range, from 18 to 21, women and men, preferably the two together, in the ancient Greek style


That's hot


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am a degenerate pederast, a student of nature, living in a barrel


----------



## Jabberwocky

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am a degenerate pederast, a student of nature, living in a barrel


So you're the modern Diogenes?


----------



## Jabberwocky

OK, it's time to wake my woman up. 
You guys can fuck each others in the ass.


----------



## mal3volent

Basically, Jose is the highest evolved sexual creature on this forum. You and I are his inferiors,


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> Basically, Jose is the highest evolved sexual creature on this forum. You and I are his inferiors,


Well, this is great.


----------



## Mysterier

Clock warning. It's time to rhyme.

Last night I saw a turtle;
It looked like a grenade.
I picked it up and threw it.
No explosion was made.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> OK, it's time to wake my woman up.
> You guys can fuck each others in the ass.


Is she going to meet us on discord?


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> Is she going to meet us on discord?


Good thing you mentioned. 
I just remembered I had voice chat on.
You'd probably be fapping there.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good thing you mentioned.
> I just remembered I had voice chat on.
> You'd probably be fapping there.


You left on on purpose too


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> You left on on purpose too


You got me.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You got me.


No, I got her


----------



## mal3volent

Sorry, I'm watching heat@bucks.... can't keep up with all this bullshit. DMW, just audition for gay for pay porn and get it over with.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> No, I got her


Good luck with that, you Knight of the Brown Hole.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good luck with that, you Knight of the Brown Hole.


I didn't mean fucking her, I mean I trolled her.  You see she ain't gettin your dick right now is she?

You're on the internet talking to a loser.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> internet talking to a loser.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coming to Abyss is like taking a shit.
Or going to Sauna.
Removes all the toxins.


----------



## mal3volent

idk how a guy who is too pussy to take a cock up the ass has any right to lecture me.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> idk how a guy who is too pussy to take a cock up the ass has any right to lecture me.


I'm not lecturing you Male. 
I've legit sticked things to my anus. 
I was in foster care and they would strip you naked if they thought you had drugs so I had the best stash out of 'em all.


----------



## mal3volent

Teach me the ways of kickboxing, sensei.... I am at your disposal


----------



## BK38

Drugs in ya booooootyhole. I always thought it'd be fun to plug MDMA, heard it comes on super strong.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Drugs in ya booooootyhole. I always thought it'd be fun to plug MDMA, heard it comes on super strong.


I have injected the stuff. 
The taste that comes to your mouth is fucking disgusting. It's the only reason I wont IV it.
I once met a friend and he had these excstacy pills. Well, he offered me one to inject.
I injected it and BOOOM! My ears were ringing, like a fucking granade had exploded next to me. I tasted this shit fucking shit in my mouth.
I could barely stand up I had my hands on the toilet to keep me standing. 
I don't know what the fuck they contained but it was really fucked up. 
The friend puked. 
Well, we ended up stealing fucking candy from stores and doing other weird shit.


----------



## w01fg4ng

*Hung*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Drugs in ya booooootyhole. I always thought it'd be fun to plug MDMA, heard it comes on super strong.


You want to play few games?


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> Today is share and tell.  It's your turn now.


I have a theory (backed up by evidence) that jesus was actually premature birth transgender blue hen chicken sent from the future by the lizard people to save the do do birds and he failed. 

I just dont like telling people because it makes me sound bragadosious and tips people off to my high intelligence.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I was just giving you a hard time, for no real reason. Because it's the Abyss and I wanted to make a bad joke about not "pardoning" you? That's about all the reason I had. I tolerate you too!!!!


Sanga; Ya dead mon?


----------



## Jabberwocky

imagine being in america, where they just eat fried fast food shit, they have no bidets for cleaning butthole from the shit.
you meet a hot girl in a bar, you drink with her, you dance together and her bowel gets stimulated. she hits the stall and cleans with a stamp-sized piece of paper, goes back to dance with you and her ass sweat mixes with fresh shit and pussy juice leaking from the front.
you take her back home with you. all drunk and you jump on the bed. you take off her yellow chlamidia frostered panties and proceed to go down. vaginal yeist, rancid cum from a previous guy, piss and shit hit your tastebuds and you feel sick but amused.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Red wine enema thread ------>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> you take her back home with you. all drunk and you jump on the bed. you take off her yellow chlamidia frostered panties and proceed to go down. vaginal yeist, rancid cum from a previous guy, piss and shit hit your tastebuds and you feel sick but amused.


jerry falwell jr fantasy


----------



## Jabberwocky

Reptilians have two factions.
First factions contains entities like : Belial, Lucifr, Azazel, Goetic demons and other 'demonic' entities
Second faction : Abrahamic religions including the angels and Jesus/Mohammad.
Both factions are at war. The first faction was in control for most of history until Christianity arrived. They are now getting back their powers.
Reptilians are the most powerful species and they are inter-galactic. No other species willingly interfere with them because of fear of being wiped out.


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> Fuck dude women are frustrating. I just got in trouble for having a girl with a fat ass on my IG feed and then this woman sulked for the last 2 hours of our time together. Now I'm expecting a paragraph about to be sent my way. Fuck it hitting a bunch of opioids and going to sleep. Why are the beautiful ones always crazy


I think all women are crazy.
The beatiful ones have just gotten such an inflated ego from all men simping over them, that they're more likely to show it.
I made a chart about the crazy hot scale some year ago as a joke.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

They make feminine wipes for just this particular issue. They can fit in a wallet.
No girl who that smells/tastes disgusting is going to want you to go down on her unless she is a) very selfish or b) totally clueless.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BellaJewel said:


> No girl who that smells/tastes disgusting is going to want you to go down on her unless she is a) very selfish or b) totally clueless.


True.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ass tastes better than vagina.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

CH, you’ve tasted vag?


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Reptilians have two factions.
> First factions contains entities like : Belial, Lucifr, Azazel, Goetic demons and other 'demonic' entities
> Second faction : Abrahamic religions including the angels and Jesus/Mohammad.
> Both factions are at war. The first faction was in control for most of history until Christianity arrived. They are now getting back their powers.
> Reptilians are the most powerful species and they are inter-galactic. No other species willingly interfere with them because of fear of being wiped out.


You dont know what you're talking about 

I have a PHD in reptilian people theology


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> You dont know what you're talking about
> 
> I have a PHD in reptilian people theology


You wanna debate me bro?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You wanna debate me bro?


I was captain of my 1st grade debate team.


Dont threaten me with a good time


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> I was captain of my 1st grade debate team.
> 
> 
> Dont threaten me with a good time


I got fucking 3.75 GPA so DONT FUCK WITH ME!
I know much more about reptilians than you ever will!


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I got fucking 3.75 GPA so DONT FUCK WITH ME!
> I know much more about reptilians than you ever will!


I had a 3.86 GPA now what from pre-k thru my doctoral courses. Also, my thesis on 12th century reptilian influence on the crusades was featured in multiple publications.

Thanks for your participation


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> I had a 3.86 GPA now what from pre-k thru my doctoral courses. Also, my thesis on 12th century reptilian influence on the crusades was featured in multiple publications.
> 
> Thanks for your participation


Reptilian influences on crusades? What the fuck? 
Crusades were fought against reptilians, by reptilians. It's the demonic satanist reptilian elite of the time conquering the holy land of Israel and the good reptilians wanting it back.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Reptilian influences on crusades? What the fuck?
> Crusades were fought against reptilians, by reptilians. It's the demonic satanist reptilian elite of the time conquering the holy land of Israel and the good reptilians wanting it back.


Fucking LOL listen to yourself falling for those stupid ridiculously far fetched conspiracy theories....everyone knows the crab people were manipulated by the Jews to fight the reptilian backed Catholics.


Fuck you are embarrassing yourself


----------



## MemphisX3

God damn I miss the 90s


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Fucking LOL listen to yourself falling for those stupid ridiculously far fetched conspiracy theories....everyone knows the crab people were manipulated by the Jews to fight the reptilian backed Catholics.
> 
> 
> Fuck you are embarrassing yourself


I'm embrassing myself? 
You think Jews even exist? 
Jews = Reptilians and Israel is their base. 
There they have under the ground a machine which they can use to MK-Ultra entire humanity.
The reptilians even invented christianity to get a group of supporters for them. 
Jesus was actually a reptilian shape-shifter
Crab people are real, yeah - but they're on our side. 
But about the jews, I mean - reptilians...
They use these mechanical mosquitos to suck blood out of humans and then the mosquitos return to their base. 
They need your DNA so they can control us. They have human collaborators, which are the ones we should attack first.
They use voice to skull technology and gang stalking to harass people like us. 
The awaken ones.
We need to fight.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


>


FUCK.YES.


----------



## MemphisX3

Crash on the last splash


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> FUCK.YES.


I see your breeders and raise you veruca salt


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


>


Now you've done it.

I'm all in.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Dont eat meat




















































But she sure like the bone


----------



## w01fg4ng

Only OG Pearl Jam fans remember


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am about to have food yay
This thing is broken , sucks


----------



## Fiori di Bella

w01fg4ng said:


> Now you've done it.
> 
> I'm all in.


Andrew Wood is my long-lost boyfriend!


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Need helpPppP with this broken fucked thing


----------



## MemphisX3

Listening to a 32 year old man talk about how he is... and these are his words "infatuated in an unhealthy way" to his 19 year old co-worker and talking about his plan to attempt to court her is about the cringiest thing I have heard first hand.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> Need helpPppP with this broken fucked thing


Penile Fracture?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

technology issues


----------



## DopeM

Robodickin'


----------



## mal3volent

Was last night xoomer night in the abyss ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

huh


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You want to play few games?



Yo, soz, fell asleep.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I see your breeders and raise you veruca salt


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> huh



the gen x'ers


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> shut up boomer, take your prevagen, if you can remember?



Wizard, 

how are you doing today?

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> shut up boomer, take your prevagen, if you can remember?



that's some good irony lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> that's some good irony lol


AAA MALE IS BACK!! I'VE MISSED YOU! YOU SLEPT GOOD?


----------



## mal3volent

No actually but thanks for asking


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Suppedi sup, sippedi sap. Sikidi swag. Snigidi snäg. 
Shizo is bääk.
Gäng gäng gäng. 
Big papa's rääp.
Bäng bäng bäng.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> No actually but thanks for asking


Do you sleep with a butt plug in your butt?
I remember when I was working in hospital. 
There was a little baby, named Male. 
Well, he was screaming and yelling. 
Soon he went quiet. 
Well, Male's mother came to ask me. 
How did you do it? He's so calm and cute now.
And I said.
Take the pacifier out of his ass and he wont be so cute anymore.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Suppedi sup, sippedi sap. Sikidi swag. Snigidi snäg.
> Shizo is bääk.
> Gäng gäng gäng.
> Big papa's rääp.
> Bäng bäng bäng.


Moro moro. Vittu et eilen oli dramaattinen päivä joka tavalla. Mites jäbä tänään, mimmonen kuosi?


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Moro moro. Vittu et eilen oli dramaattinen päivä joka tavalla. Mites jäbä tänään, mimmonen kuosi?


Ei midii, olis ollu vissiin rosis aamusta mut jätin välistä. 
Sakkoja menee vaan muntoon, sellasta se on. 
Olit kyl aika ryyneissä eilen :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ei midii, olis ollu vissiin rosis aamusta mut jätin välistä.
> Sakkoja menee vaan muntoon, sellasta se on.
> Olit kyl aika ryyneissä eilen :D


Finnish this bullshit up plz.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, way too much benzos. Threathened to kill my old friend in his face.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Yeah, way too much benzos. Threathened to kill my old friend in his face.


are you sure you didn't and don't remember?


----------



## schizopath

My friend told me about it... Im not friends anymore with that npd cunt, hes just a pure customer to me. His momma pays for everything basically. Fucking loser, I will elbow the fuck out of you if you call me a rat ever again.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Nigga throw dem 'bows._


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m doing well, caught some fish from the creek this morning, did some light witchcraft, same old, All is well.
> 
> How are you today JJ?


Not good at all.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JoEhJoEh said:


> Not good at all.



Good talk.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

madness00 said:


> Good talk.
> 
> What did you have for breakfast?


A Pizza.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Who hurt you? What is his name, I want it. What’s his address and telephone number, I want it. I will not let some fat piece of shit get you down. I’ll kill him and his whole family and anyone he cares about. Just tell me his name and where I can find him and he’s dead.


I can't write you a private  message. How come?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m not sure. There has been an issue with other people trying to PM me too. I’ll shoot you a PM and that should do it.
> 
> edit. I can’t PM you because your profile is private. I think if you press the follow button under my handle that might work. I’ll PM @TheLoveBandit and see if he can help.


It is not possible but I don't want to talk about in the open chat.

JJ

EDIT: I changed my Account, now you should be able to write me a PM.  @The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Livin' like a mothafuckin G so my kin don’t worry no more
You can't relate to me, hating me 'cause I'm not broke no more
But I got a broke soul


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fucking lord I woke up panicking, I really thought I was going to lose it and I had a dab...

I don't even feel high just barely normal


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## schizopath

Shit I might score some dxm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Shit I might score some dxm


I can really enjoy it but I don't enjoy how I feel after I do it. 

I can't say this is "any better" because I wake up feeling like shit.  Kayleigh is not on the right balance of mental health meds.  Telehealth was not extended to me.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

CH, is that some kind of skeleton derby? That pic is just wow!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>



That reminds me, I seem to be on the mend Captain, so I'm hoping no Shrine post for me just yet. Also, Covid would be such a fucking stupid, go-out-with-a-whimper-not-a-bang way to kick the bucket. No more fever, tiny bit of acheyness and mild headache now. Barely any cough too. I'm like 70% better.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Welcome to the Kayleighverse






Within Kayleigh McEnany is a reflection of the universe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> CH, is that some kind of skeleton derby? That pic is just wow!


I just learned about it it is some sort of competition involving coffin racing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That reminds me, I seem to be on the mend Captain, so I'm hoping no Shrine post for me just yet. Also, Covid would be such a fucking stupid, go-out-with-a-whimper-not-a-bang way to kick the bucket. No more fever, tiny bit of acheyness and mild headache now. Barely any cough too. I'm like 70% better.


At least you're just porn cucking it so you didn't really lose a relationship or anything.

Now... wait your 2 weeks after your symptoms are gone, and go get laid.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> At least you're just porn cucking it so you didn't really lose a relationship or anything.
> 
> Now... wait your 2 weeks after your symptoms are gone, and go get laid.



I'm going to masturbate to porn twice as much, just to spite you.


----------



## schizopath

Fuck I hate how even if bupre really aint working its still fucking working in the way of muscle relaxation and mind relaxation. MAKAVELI IN THIS BIACHH!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm going to masturbate to porn twice as much, just to spite you.


Don't be a beta cuck, you have the body to be an alpha male dog, you are just suppressing your natural man energy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You'll never be like 80 looking back over your life thinking about the night you could have jerked off to porn by yourself - you'll be thinking about the MILF who gave you that look and you didn't pursue her.  

I know the nature of regrets.  Never once have I thought "wow I could have spent 8 more hours jerking it to porn!", so I really think you have to let go of your comfort jizz rag and move onto real woman, like @DeadManWalkin' would say.


----------



## BK38

comfort jizz rag
comfort jizz rag
comfort jizz rag
comfort jizz rag
comfort jizz rag
comfort jizz rag
comfort jizz rag


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> comfort jizz rag
> comfort jizz rag
> comfort jizz rag
> comfort jizz rag
> comfort jizz rag
> comfort jizz rag
> comfort jizz rag


If I may break this down into why porn is damaging...

Imagine you are a socially anxious creature.  Sure you're confident and what not, but imagine you can lose that confidence/edge easily.

With porn, there is no rejection.  You can pause at any time (you do not have to do the rejecting either).  There is no awkwardness.  There is no consent needed (so it is more "primitive" than modern "consenting" sexual acts).  It requires less cognitive effort. 

You, in effect, are using a calculator instead of thinking the math out and getting sexually lazy.

There is no talking to the porn, no suaveness.  You need to exercise your suaveness.

There was a study where female volunteers had a button that would trigger an orgasm implanted into their bodies (I don't know why they didn't do this for men, it sounds amazing) and every person they did this to pressed the button compulsively over and over for 30 minutes and the experimenters had to arm wrestle them off the button (this is as long as the trial allowed them to have access to the device). 

Imagine porn is short circuiting otherwise beautiful and natural love making behaviors.  Imagine @madness00  pinning down some big booty latina and spit roasting her and talking dirty and slapping tits and spanking ass, flipping her around all positions in bed before cumming.  Afterward he is full of sweat and exhausted because this is truly exercise and with porn you are doing the least amount of exercise needed for orgasm (like using an escalator instead of the stairs).  It is like a man who just wants his woman to give him a handjob with no reciprocation and no woman wants that.

People often turn to porn and away from other people due to social anxiety etc. or avoiding sexually awkward situations.  You have to be brave, have fun and get out there and get your dick wet.

Just my perspective.  I am sure @DeadManWalkin' would love to contribute.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least you need to do that after your 2 weeks of no symptoms; for now enjoy your porn cuckery


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I may break this down into why porn is damaging...
> 
> Imagine you are a socially anxious creature.  Sure you're confident and what not, but imagine you can lose that confidence/edge easily.
> 
> With porn, there is no rejection.  You can pause at any time (you do not have to do the rejecting either).  There is no awkwardness.  There is no consent needed (so it is more "primitive" than modern "consenting" sexual acts).  It requires less cognitive effort.
> 
> You, in effect, are using a calculator instead of thinking the math out and getting sexually lazy.
> 
> There is no talking to the porn, no suaveness.  You need to exercise your suaveness.
> 
> There was a study where female volunteers had a button that would trigger an orgasm implanted into their bodies (I don't know why they didn't do this for men, it sounds amazing) and every person they did this to pressed the button compulsively over and over for 30 minutes and the experimenters had to arm wrestle them off the button (this is as long as the trial allowed them to have access to the device).
> 
> Imagine porn is short circuiting otherwise beautiful and natural love making behaviors.  Imagine madness pinning down some big booty latina and spit roasting her and talking dirty and slapping tits and spanking ass, flipping her around all positions in bed before cumming.
> 
> This is truly exercise and with porn you are doing the least amount of exercise needed for orgasm.  It is like a man who just wants his woman to give him a handjob with no reciprocation and no woman wants that.
> 
> People often turn to porn and away from other people due to social anxiety etc. or avoiding sexually awkward situations.  You have to be brave, have fun and get out there and get your dick wet.
> 
> Just my perspective.



I know, my game is probably a little rusty, but it's not bad. I don't really use porn as a crutch. I mostly use my memory bank. Trust me, I've done ok and I will again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I know, my game is probably a little rusty, but it's not bad. I don't really use porn as a crutch. I mostly use my memory bank. Trust me, I've done ok and I will again.


Maybe you just got a little depressed (easier to work past than the social anxiety thing)

You do have some game and are very suave which is why I don't want you to lose it.  You're not a lost cause or I wouldn't keep advocating for your dick to get wet. 

Especially when you gave me that sweet enchilada line.  My love interest laughed and goes "...stupid!" lol and then he said "that was pretty good though"


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I may break this down into why porn is damaging...
> 
> Imagine you are a socially anxious creature.  Sure you're confident and what not, but imagine you can lose that confidence/edge easily.
> 
> With porn, there is no rejection.  You can pause at any time (you do not have to do the rejecting either).  There is no awkwardness.  There is no consent needed (so it is more "primitive" than modern "consenting" sexual acts).  It requires less cognitive effort.
> 
> You, in effect, are using a calculator instead of thinking the math out and getting sexually lazy.
> 
> There is no talking to the porn, no suaveness.  You need to exercise your suaveness.
> 
> There was a study where female volunteers had a button that would trigger an orgasm implanted into their bodies (I don't know why they didn't do this for men, it sounds amazing) and every person they did this to pressed the button compulsively over and over for 30 minutes and the experimenters had to arm wrestle them off the button (this is as long as the trial allowed them to have access to the device).
> 
> Imagine porn is short circuiting otherwise beautiful and natural love making behaviors.  Imagine madness pinning down some big booty latina and spit roasting her and talking dirty and slapping tits and spanking ass, flipping her around all positions in bed before cumming.
> 
> This is truly exercise and with porn you are doing the least amount of exercise needed for orgasm.  It is like a man who just wants his woman to give him a handjob with no reciprocation and no woman wants that.
> 
> People often turn to porn and away from other people due to social anxiety etc. or avoiding sexually awkward situations.  You have to be brave, have fun and get out there and get your dick wet.
> 
> Just my perspective.


Very good stuff.
Also, by watching porn you're conning your brain to think you get 10/10 women all the time, when in fact you're fucking your hand.
For this reason your brain starts to think everything is all right. You lose your motivation.
When you stop watching porn your brain starts wanting the pussy, so you get boost of motivation.
I've read stories on how porn has caused erectile dysfunction on young men.
There is not many studies on how entire lifetime of HD porn with fast internet for men who are in their 20's now affects their brain. 
The studies that have come out show devastating data.


----------



## BK38

Fuck I need THC. I think on the 8th, I am going to chop the indica plant. I just can't wait any fucking longer, considering it will be a week or two until I can smoke it after that. I NEED THC CAPTAIN.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Fuck I need THC. I think on the 8th, I am going to chop the indica plant. I just can't wait any fucking longer, considering it will be a week or two until I can smoke it after that. I NEED THC CAPTAIN.


I know that feeling.  

If I had to go this morning without THC I would be sweating/sleeping it off and whining and crying.  I can't withdraw from THC.  I've tried.  Too many times.  I'm defeated. 

BK what is the longest you have gone without touching yourself?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> If I had to go this morning without THC I would be sweating/sleeping it off and whining and crying.  I can't withdraw from THC.  I've tried.  Too many times.  I'm defeated.
> 
> BK what is the longest you have gone without touching yourself?



Probably like 2 months when I was doing heroin. In normal times though? A month I reckon, much longer if there's a lady in my life, then I don't really masturbate. My sex drive is probably around 1-3 sexy times in a day with lady friend. So like 7-21 times a week.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Probably like 2 months when I was doing heroin. In normal times though? A month I reckon, much longer if there's a lady in my life, then I don't really masturbate. My sex drive is probably around 1-3 sexy times in a day with lady friend. So like 7-21 times a week.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so if I am working out 20 times a week and then get to be lazy instead it is hard to get back into that groove with exercise. 

It's easier with sex for me because I have legitimately lost any desire to touch my own dick, it is so banal and does not feel as good as sex.  Like it doesn't "replace" for it.  It's like "eating" where I do it to live not necessarily out of joy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's like "eating" where I do it to live not necessarily out of joy.


You make shit foods then. I love eating. Get yourself a man who can cook. At least my fiancee was taught to cook for her man. Good shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You make shit foods then. I love eating. Get yourself a man who can cook. At least my fiancee was taught to cook for her man. Good shit.




this makes me sad because my ex, who is now a pile of ashes, was an amazing cook.  Alcoholism killed him.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> this makes me sad because my ex, who is now a pile of ashes, was an amazing cook.  Alcoholism killed him.


Well, I'm sure he would be happy if you took a cookbook in your hand and kept his legacy going on.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, I'm sure he would be happy if you took a cookbook in your hand and kept his legacy going on.


DMW I couldn't cook for months after he died because I was severely depressed from it.  

I did start cooking again, I remember a lot of what he taught me.

He always said there would be a day he wouldn't be around anymore and he wanted to teach me what he knew.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Probably like 2 months when I was doing heroin. In normal times though? A month I reckon, much longer if there's a lady in my life, then I don't really masturbate. My sex drive is probably around 1-3 sexy times in a day with lady friend. So like 7-21 times a week.


btw do you think ladies can't do the same thing

women love porn

almost all women I talk to admit to me they like gay porn because it's twice as many guys and there's no "threatening" nature of male on women activity (can be a thing women want to avoid who have a history of being abused/assaulted)

so they'll want to see two BBC jamals or my BBC pounding my latino dude and him squirming and groaning and shit... why are they going to need you

you have to be respectful to women by not deluding your brain with porn trash. 

It's all fake.  Fake lines, fake words, pretending to love it, making love to the camera, not each other.  

People who watch porn too much seem disconnected, mentally absent, clueless, hopeless or just distracted in bed.  My partner and I make a real connection and it is very real and deep and amazing and I couldn't exactly put it into words.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw do you think ladies can't do the same thing
> 
> women love porn
> 
> almost all women I talk to admit to me they like gay porn because it's twice as many guys and there's no "threatening" nature of male on women activity (can be a thing women want to avoid who have a history of being abused/assaulted)
> 
> so they'll want to see two BBC jamals or my BBC pounding my latino dude and him squirming and groaning and shit... why are they going to need you
> 
> you have to be respectful to women by not deluding your brain with porn trash.
> 
> It's all fake.  Fake lines, fake words, pretending to love it, making love to the camera, not each other.
> 
> People who watch porn too much seem disconnected, mentally absent, clueless, hopeless or just distracted in bed.  My partner and I make a real connection and it is very real and deep and amazing and I couldn't exactly put it into words.



I think you're more invested in this than I am. Take it to SLR. With all due respect, I'm totally bored of this subject. I have no issues with porn. I don't use it often at all. I don't jerk off to excess and I have other things I'm focusing on rn. Namely getting my biz/finances in order so I can get the fuck out of this tiny French town. My prospects will improve dramatically after that. No more preaching plz, k, thx.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think you're more invested in this than I am. Take it to SLR. With all due respect, I'm totally bored of this subject. I have no issues with porn. I don't use it often at all. I don't jerk off to excess and I have other things I'm focusing on rn. Namely getting my biz/finances in order so I can get the fuck out of this tiny French town. My prospects will improve dramatically after that. No more preaching plz, k, thx.


oh I don't care man I'm just picking up DMW's schtick

if you were a lounger long enough you know I'm like a schtick sponge

I absorbed MEL's schtick for a while

I stole "that's hot.gif" from w01f

And to be fair I look at porn from time to time.  I do.  I don't orgasm to it, I save it up for sex.  So I'm being a hypocrite schtick sponge for the lols. 

Every time I type "porn cuck" I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I thought maybe trolling you would get your mind off feeling shitty from being ill from covid

did it work?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh I don't care man I'm just picking up DMW's schtick
> 
> if you were a lounger long enough you know I'm like a schtick sponge
> 
> I absorbed MEL's schtick for a while
> 
> I stole "that's hot.gif" from w01f
> 
> And to be fair I look at porn from time to time.  I do.  I don't orgasm to it, I save it up for sex.  So I'm being a hypocrite schtick sponge for the lols.
> 
> Every time I type "porn cuck" I'm laughing my ass off.



Yeah, time to get a new one. It's getting old, fast. It was funny, now it's just a chore reading these cuck diatribes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wait @BK38 are you legit broke

like you're STUCK in france because lack of $$?  Is that it?  

I know air travel was prohibitively expensive but I think it got cheaper because less people are flying right?  

How much do you need?  

In US we got checks, UE, etc. our gov't was going to make sure America could stay spun.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I thought maybe trolling you would get your mind off feeling shitty from being ill from covid
> 
> did it work?



You got an eyeroll out of me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You got an eyeroll out of me.








How much do you need to escape France?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> wait @BK38 are you legit broke
> 
> like you're STUCK in france because lack of $$?  Is that it?
> 
> I know air travel was prohibitively expensive but I think it got cheaper because less people are flying right?
> 
> How much do you need?
> 
> In US we got checks, UE, etc. our gov't was going to make sure America could stay spun.



Not completely broke, but I don't have enough to move somewhere and pay first and last and spend some time job hunting and getting set up. That's why I'm trying to earn some cash while I'm here, save on rent and then make a move when this Covid shit dies down a bit. Also, I want to have my own writing biz, so I am focusing on that while here.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> How much do you need to escape France?



Living here and not earning for like 6 months + has eaten all my savings, which weren't huge, but not tiny either. I think I'll be fine to move with 3k + rent for the first month. It depends on where I go though and how much writing work I'll be getting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Not completely broke, but I don't have enough to move somewhere and pay first and last and spend some time job hunting and getting set up. That's why I'm trying to earn some cash while I'm here, save on rent and then make a move when this Covid shit dies down a bit. Also, I want to have my own writing biz, so I am focusing on that while here.


Sounds good.

I need to get work again but I feel like that's never going to happen with Trump at the helm.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I need to get work again but I feel like that's never going to happen with Trump at the helm.



Are you trying to go to school and work at the same time?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Are you trying to go to school and work at the same time?


Was doing that for a while before the bat flu ruined the world imo

and before death started stalking me and a bunch of loved ones died in 2019 which was a fun year

so yes

stripping doesn't always pay the bills


*NSFW*:


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Was doing that for a while before the bat flu ruined the world imo
> 
> and before death started stalking me and a bunch of loved ones died in 2019 which was a fun year
> 
> so yes
> 
> stripping doesn't always pay the bills
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Sorry it was a rough year, but hopefully things will normalize and you'll be able to get back up on that pole.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sorry it was a rough year, but hopefully things will normalize and you'll be able to get back up on that pole.


I'd like to think my dick is the pole and the world never got off it. 

I have been seeing someone on/off for over a year so I have that going for me.  Yeah huge plus I know right.  He's a really great guy and is the only reason why I can smile most days I think.

If Trump wins we're truly fucked here and things are going to get bleak for a few years.  But if the socialists win I can look forward to some more money.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Honestly why don't you apply for refugee status man

Just say you're a conservative guy and the cancel culture eliminated your job due to the covid and I'm sure Trump will be like "WHITE FROM FRANCE?  APPROVED!!!"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

They give refugees money to live in US you wouldn't have to worry about anything either if you got that sweet refugee $


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Honestly why don't you apply for refugee status man
> 
> Just say you're a conservative guy and the cancel culture eliminated your job due to the covid and I'm sure Trump will be like "WHITE FROM FRANCE?  APPROVED!!!"



I have a US passport dude and a UK one. I don't need to apply for fucking asylum lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I have a US passport dude and a UK one. I don't need to apply for fucking asylum lol


Yeah well it's some easy money, you get $900 up front, $325 for a few months, and another cash program. 

It's pretty sweet, and then they try to set you up with a job (more than they do for actual Americans!!!)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is a trigger warning for me! I’m fucking hate these stupid bitches.
> 
> *warning disturbing image*


AOC is fairly dumb but I'm ok with the others.  They don't seem that dumb even if I don't like their politics.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

See?  And then @BK38 can be a democratic congressman. 

Excellent job opportunities for refugees in US just like Omar


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugh wish me luck

i have this terrible stuff i have to get through and it's so so sosososososososososooosossss boring it's like pls whyyy


i'll be back when it's .... done maybe


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck the squad, Democrats can’t stand them. They’re not Democrats, they’re socialists, and stupidi


 
Hey Wizard, 
 it's working now - i changed my profile so you can write me a PM.

JJ


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is a trigger warning for me! I’m fucking hate these stupid bitches.
> 
> *warning disturbing image*


So you actually have a brain Wizard? 
Great.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck the squad, Democrats can’t stand them. They’re not Democrats, they’re socialists, and stupid.


tyvm for your input

i finished the hard thing

have the easier thing to do wish me luck


----------



## Fire&Water

Robin givens?
Uhhggggh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> just like Omar


Omar is the worst kind of socialist.
We have one Somali here who was advocating for deportation of nationalists. 
Funny how fast the pee rises to their head.
First they're the one going to get deported, they get little taste of power and start to attack native people.
Well, it's clear without saying that he's not very popular here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Omar is the worst kind of socialist.
> We have one Somali here who was advocating for deportation of nationalists.
> Funny how fast the pee rises to their head.
> First they're the one going to get deported, they get little taste of power and start to attack native people.
> Well, it's clear without saying that he's not very popular here.


lol @ deporting nationalists .. what?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol @ deporting nationalists .. what?


He's projecting his own fear. 
He literally thinks he's Obama of my country, but the problem is that 
1. He's racist 
2. He has no education 
3. He can barely speak our language 
4. Only reason why he is in the left wing party is to make white lefties feel good and make the party "diverse" 
5. Nobody likes him 
6. Entire party lost it's credibility when they were advocating for removal of statues, because they lick anus of USA communists and monkey see monkey do.


----------



## schizopath

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have a like a big brain. Stable genius iirc.


Person woman man camera tv!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Having trouble BK?


----------



## schizopath

Madness you ever drank Vanilla energy drinks?


----------



## schizopath

Im drinking me a blueberry white tea with sugar and milk


----------



## devilsgospel

Disregard women, consume drugs and alcohol


----------



## Jabberwocky

devilsgospel said:


> Disregard women, consume drugs and alcohol


Sup cousin?


----------



## devilsgospel

Only thing keeping me company today


----------



## devilsgospel

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sup cousin?



Sup homes


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> Person woman man camera tv!


one time he forgot women so funny


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Having trouble BK?



Nah, was just sick af for like 4-5 days. Feeling better now though, about 70% of the way better. Still gonna need to take a covid test; hoping it was just a really bad flu. I also really want some fucking THC. Just 6 more days til harvest for my Indica baby. Think my website will be up by week's end too


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Fiori di Bella

BK, from planting the seeds to smoking, how many days do you have invested in any plant? I got some Hindu Kush the other day and I think I’ll imbibe now. Luckily, I don’t get drug tested. However, I have friends that work at the VA Medical Center and because that’s a federal entity, THC testing is still done.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have been seeing someone on/off for over a year so I have that going for me.


I don't miss those kinds of relationships one bit.  

The only regrets I have as I get older are the ones about not opening myself to new possibilities when I was younger.  It's nice and all that you think your biggest regret will be not getting your dick wet as much but the truth is you'll regret not doing other things with your dick even more.


----------



## BK38

BellaJewel said:


> BK, from planting the seeds to smoking, how many days do you have invested in any plant? I got some Hindu Kush the other day and I think I’ll imbibe now. Luckily, I don’t get drug tested. However, I have friends that work at the VA Medical Center and because that’s a federal entity, THC testing is still done.



I am growing autoflowers, which tend to have a shorter time from seed to harvest. They do not rely on light cycles to determine the vegetative and flowering period. Basically, the ones I'm growing are based on time as opposed to relying on the light cycle of seasons (which grow rooms are made to replicate, called photo-periods - these are your normal seeds). There is a trade off though, as autoflowers tend to be slightly less potent with a lower overall yield. There are a number of different factors including the strain you're growing that come into play. Some take longer than others. From seed, mine having been growing now since June 5th (so 88 days) and my Indica plant should be ready to harvest in a week. My Sativa will take a couple weeks longer. So all told, just over 3 months. After harvest, I'll need to air dry them for 7-10 days and then cure them for at least 2 weeks. Ultimately, from seed to something you'll want to smoke, probably a 4 month time investment. I'm by no means an expert though, this is my first proper grow.

For Hindu Kush, this is likely what you can expect (note, the 7-8 weeks is just the time in flower, it will likely need 4-8 weeks in the vegetative stage before that to get a good yield):

Hindu Kush


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I had to post it again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 can't crack my OP linguistic code

ᚹᚨᛚᛚᛖᛃ ᛟᚠ ᛋᛟᚱᚱᛟᚹᛋ ᛁᚾ ᚦᛖ ᚠᛟᚱᚷᛟᛏᛏᛖᚾ ᚹᛟᛟᛞᛋ ᚨᚾᛞ ᚦᛖ ᚲᚺᚨ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I don't miss those kinds of relationships one bit.
> 
> The only regrets I have as I get older are the ones about not opening myself to new possibilities when I was younger.  It's nice and all that you think your biggest regret will be not getting your dick wet as much but the truth is you'll regret not doing other things with your dick even more.


wise


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sturbodi nurbo, kurbodi kulho, snikidi snakedi snuup snjöf snjöf.
Digita dum dum, birgitta bum bum.
Mikidi makedi musse, makedi mokedi masse.
Mani mani, blingedi bam
Hani hani, dingedi dong
Pingedi ping bong
Dicketi ding dong, swingedi King Kong
Tubedi tuuba tuuba tuu, tsigedi tsuuba ruuba huu
Ammala kammala, saatana kanala
Digiti gaggi gong graaah
Tsigidi gucci gang blaaah
Hamas rawas comma här
Swagas bagas pragada bada bing
Badi bing bada bung
Zimsala bing bong
- DeadManWalkin' 2020


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 can't crack my OP linguistic code
> 
> ᚹᚨᛚᛚᛖᛃ ᛟᚠ ᛋᛟᚱᚱᛟᚹᛋ ᛁᚾ ᚦᛖ ᚠᛟᚱᚷᛟᛏᛏᛖᚾ ᚹᛟᛟᛞᛋ ᚨᚾᛞ ᚦᛖ ᚲᚺᚨ



︎︎◻︎︎ ︎ ︎◆︎︎⬧︎⬧︎ ︎ ︎❍︎ 🙰◆︎⬧︎⧫︎ ■︎□︎⧫︎ ❍︎︎︎■︎⧫︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎︎ ︎ ︎❒︎⍓︎◻︎⧫︎□︎︎❒︎︎◻︎︎︎❒︎︎


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @ghostandthedarknes I also do not trust the pedophile 40 something spokesperson for Shriners. Sure he looks like a kid, but he is not! He is not a kid at all, and is a monster!
> 
> For those that don’t know what is being disgust here, here


True Wizard. True.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Nah, was just sick af for like 4-5 days. Feeling better now though, about 70% of the way better. Still gonna need to take a covid test; hoping it was just a really bad flu. I also really want some fucking THC. Just 6 more days til harvest for my Indica baby. Think my website will be up by week's end too



That's awesome dude.

Was referring to you deleting several failed upload posts though


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> That's awesome dude.
> 
> Was referring to you deleting several failed upload posts though



Yeah, I dunno why, been struggling to upload some images for some reason. It wasn't anything important, literally a chicken holding a baguette under it's wing. lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's what i thought madness was referring to

i saw them failed image uploads

it happens to me, a lot

the internet doesn't like me


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I dunno why, been struggling to upload some images for some reason. It wasn't anything important, literally a chicken holding a baguette under it's wing. lol



Be more French


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Friends from Bluelight, I am glad to see that every time I need to see something/someone abyssal, going deeply into the mud, I can find you, cheers


----------



## jose ribas da silva

My capacity to speak English has decreased as my drug usage has increased, sorry muchachos


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ooo ooo, I got this: I surrender!
> 
> Is that French enough?


"only flour, water, salt and yeast goes in bread ". not at Panera.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "only flour, water, salt and yeast goes in bread ". not at Panera.



bread is theoretically the body of Christ, you cannot reduce it to ordinary ingredients, you are a blasphemer


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> bread is theoretically the body of Christ, you cannot reduce it to ordinary ingredients, you are a blasphemer


unleavened bread dummy


----------



## jose ribas da silva

ghostandthedarknes said:


> unleavened bread dummy



Gotcha, I didnt know the body of christ required yeast to be formed


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> Gotcha, I didnt know the body of christ required yield to be formed


tldr


----------



## TumajNuri

*@BK38*

I don't see any dick to suck. Move to israel if u wanna marry another man. Im straight.


----------



## TumajNuri

After having fun with a guy from saudi arabia who called me infidel and yelled "alleh akbar" the thread got closed. according to restrict rules of islam, talking to an atheist like me is forbidden so he is sinner.


----------



## mal3volent

TumajNuri said:


> *@BK38*
> 
> I don't see any dick to suck. Move to israel if u wanna marry another man. Im straight.



you're straight? Seriously?


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> After having fun with a guy from saudi arabia who called me infidel and yelled "alleh akbar" the thread got closed. according to restrict rules of islam, talking to an atheist like me is forbidden so he is sinner.


You don't know anything Islam.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> you're straight? Seriously?


Yep, I was so sure he's gay too by the way he writes and acts.


----------



## TumajNuri

@
*BK38*

Help me download your holy book.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> *@BK38*
> 
> I don't see any dick to suck. Move to israel if u wanna marry another man. Im straight.



Could have fooled me! I saw a whole lot of CCP dick sucking going on earlier.  You can continue to spout your anti-semetic, anti-islam views all while taking it up the ass from Winnie the Poo. Do what you like for all I care. I have gay friends, muslim friends, jewish friends, chinese friends, iranian friends, republican/democrat friends etc. They're at least willing to have an intellectually honest conversation, not deleting posts after the fact because it obviously casts them in a bad light. Anyhow, you're a waste of oxygen and your mother deserves a slap for having created you. I'm not spending more time on you and I hope you have a shitty day.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You don't know anything Islam.



Indeed. I do NOT want to know.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> @
> *BK38*
> 
> Help me download your holy book.



I'm not religious, why don't you consult your "little red book?"


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> @
> *BK38*
> 
> Help me download your holy book.


Quran needs to be read in certain order. I think you should find local Imam and he will help you.
Allah is forgiving.


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> Could have fooled me! I saw a whole lot of CCP dick sucking going on earlier.  You can continue to spout your anti-semetic, anti-islam views all while taking it up the ass from Winnie the Poo. Do what you like for all I care. I have gay friends, muslim friends, jewish friends, chinese friends, iranian friends, republican/democrat friends etc. They're at least willing to have an intellectually honest conversation, not deleting posts after the fact because it obviously casts them in a bad light. Anyhow, you're a waste of oxygen and your mother deserves a slap for having created you. I'm not spending more time on you and I hope you have a shitty day.



Can we seriously continue the discussion without insulting each other? u think i dont have heart? If u stop insulting maybe i can explain u things that u really agree


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> I'm not religious, why don't you consult your "little red book?"



I can not say Ive learned buddhism very well because I am still learning chinese.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Quran needs to be read in certain order. I think you should find local Imam and he will help you.
> Allah is forgiving.



If u stop insulting me and my deceased mom who was a muslim, i promise to read your replies.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> If u stop insulting me and my deceased mom who was a muslim, i promise to read your replies.


I never insulted you.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> I can not say Ive learned buddhism very well because I am still learning chinese.



Lol, it's not a Buddhist text. It's a set of sayings from Chairman Mao. I spent nearly 20 years in China and I like how you speak with authority about the country as if you have ANY idea what it's about. I DO speak and read Chinese. Now, run along child, I'm going to bed. Lesson's over, we can pick up some other time.


----------



## w01fg4ng

TumajNuri said:


> u think i dont have heart?


----------



## TumajNuri

Im not a selfish person who never regrets betraying others. By insulting chinese ppl, that guy insulted my chinese wife and all of her parents and relatives.


----------



## BK38

Thx @mal3volent


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Im not a selfish person who never regrets betraying others. By insulting chinese ppl, that guy insulted my chinese wife and all of her parents and relatives.


I never insulted Chinese people. 
I insulted CCP and communism, but you seem to think that being a chink makes you a commie - which is kinda racist.
Allahu Akbar.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thinking about getting my dick wet tonight

probably gotta do a little work before then


----------



## TumajNuri

I swear i havent deleted any of my comments. When my battery


DeadManWalkin' said:


> I never insulted Chinese people.
> I insulted CCP and communism, but you seem to think that being a chink makes you a commie - which is kinda racist.
> Allahu Akbar.


Man, you didnt insult china. im talking about the guy called BK38


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> I swear i havent deleted any of my comments. When my battery
> 
> Man, you didnt insult china. im talking about the guy called BK38


You literally did delete at least 2 posts I know of.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> I swear i havent deleted any of my comments. When my battery
> 
> Man, you didnt insult china. im talking about the guy called BK38



CCP does not equate to China, as much as the government would like to conflate the two. I never insulted the Chinese people.

https://voca.ro/13X2DQsaUVDl


----------



## TumajNuri

I know u wont believe me but many times i mistype and when i try to edit, i delete by accident or something. Anyway it no longer matters. i apologized and hopefully we can forget the negative conversation we had if u still would accept my apology


----------



## mal3volent

@TumajNuri , did you miss my question? You are 100% heterosexual?


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> I know u wont believe me but many times i mistype and when i try to edit, i delete by accident or something. Anyway it no longer matters. i apologized and hopefully we can forget the negative conversation we had if u still would accept my apology



https://voca.ro/13X2DQsaUVDl

Why don't you ask your wife what I said?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I agree with you, the Chinese people, Iranian people, the America people, just want their MTV. Fuck the French people (they surrender immediately)!



You're just jealous of my hefty baguette


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> SHOW IT TO MEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> @TumajNuri , did you miss my question? You are 100% heterosexual?


Naughty mal3 always looking for ass to smash.
I can kidnap this dude and sell him for you.


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do you think witchcraft is evil or good?


East asia was once the strongest root of occultism, but nowadays, ppl there are materialistic, they claim to believe in science and money. 

The thing that encouraged me to read occult books was a genre of music called "black metal". I started reading about shamanism but it was too complicated that i couldnt even learn the basics. To answer your question, I think theres no good or evil in witchcraft or anything likethat.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Crooked on the end, so french!



Oui


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Naughty mal3 always looking for ass to smash.
> I can kidnap this dude and sell him for you.



I don't want him lol. How about I fly out to Europe and you show me a good time eh ?


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> https://voca.ro/13X2DQsaUVDl
> 
> Why don't you ask your wife what I said?



I actually sent the comment to that guy from saudi.


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> I don't want him lol. How about I fly out to Europe and you show me a good time eh ?



Is it the anti-semitism? The CCP shilling? The mental slowness? The weak jawline?

I bet it's the weak jawline...


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> witchcraft is a practice, not a religion and it predates all other religion’s faiths. It’s ancient and effective in the right hands.



Ive never said that witchcraft is a religion. Its been years since ve lost my interest in such things. Only a jobless person can have enough time to read such complicated articles


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> I actually sent the comment to that guy from saudi.



Lol, that dude's NOT from Saudi. He's about as far from there as you could imagine... So, did you hear my message in Chinese to you? I like how you just dodge bits of conversation and facts that are inconvenient to you. Like when you said you like the CCP's treatment of Muslims and I supplied a link about how fucked up the Uigher "re-education camps" are. Then there was nothing back, just that you said it was "FOR THE RIGHT REASONS." You cherry-pick things to talk about and act all confused when I call you a coward.


----------



## TumajNuri

mal3volent said:


> @TumajNuri , did you miss my question? You are 100% heterosexual?



I hope u dont take the side of that rude guy from saudi. He insulted my family, my deceased mom. I could have insulted him back but i didn't. Even i apologized and promised to stop blaming islam or middle east but he continued trolling me. he wishes that "alaha" punishes me. how about u?


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> Lol, that dude's NOT from Saudi. He's about as far from there as you could imagine... So, did you hear my message in Chinese to you? I like how you just dodge bits of conversation and facts that are inconvenient to you. Like when you said you like the CCP's treatment of Muslims and I supplied a link about how fucked up the Uigher "re-education camps" are. Then there was nothing back, just that you said it was "FOR THE RIGHT REASONS." You cherry-pick things to talk about and act all confused when I call you a coward.




U still up because of me? i thought u went to bed


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> I hope u dont take the side of that rude guy from saudi. He insulted my family, my deceased mom. I could have insulted him back but i didn't. Even i apologized and promised to stop blaming islam or middle east but he continued trolling me. he wishes that "alaha" punishes me. how about u?


I never insulted your family. I never insulted the Chinese people. 
You however attack Jews and Muslims here, claiming that most Bluelighters are islamophobic and that they enjoy your bigoted posts.
@BK38 
Look, first he said to me that he's talking to you.
Now he's saying to you that he's talking to me.
He's a nutcase.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> U still up because of me? i thought u went to bed



I decided to stay up a bit longer, not because of you though, don't flatter yourself. Sue me. Now answer my questions. Coward.


----------



## TumajNuri

TumajNuri said:


> U still up because of me? i thought u went to bed



Even a dog gets tired of barking. i am busy msging others so dont force me to reply u when i cant. just because i dont reply on time doesnt mean im afraid of a virtual maggot like u.


----------



## mal3volent

TumajNuri said:


> I hope u dont take the side of that rude guy from saudi. He insulted my family, my deceased mom. I could have insulted him back but i didn't. Even i apologized and promised to stop blaming islam or middle east but he continued trolling me. he wishes that "alaha" punishes me. how about u?



im just asking if you are straight or not. I'm gay myself and have a pretty decent gaydar.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> a virtual maggot like u.


"never insulted anybody"
How fucking delusional are you? 
Go suck off your overlords off.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I never insulted your family. I never insulted the Chinese people.
> You however attack Jews and Muslims here, claiming that most Bluelighters are islamophobic and that they enjoy your bigoted posts.
> @BK38
> Look, first he said to me that he's talking to you.
> Now he's saying to you that he's talking to me.
> He's a nutcase.


Im telling this for the last time. im talking about the guy who said "F**k China" yet he brags about having iranian and chinese or muslim friends. he wants to say im racist but he is not. who gives a damn? i can pretend i dont even see his msgs. so his effort to annoy me is useless.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> Even a dog gets tired of barking. i am busy msging others so dont force me to reply u when i cant. just because i dont reply on time doesnt mean im afraid of a virtual maggot like u.



You just replied to yourself, just fyi. You are afraid, you should be. You are an intellectual peon and quite simply, I stuck around to watch the dumpster fire that you embody. You still haven't answered any of my questions meaningfully, even when I didn't insult you. Also, I think you're very confused about how to use this site (the irony is strong considering you told me I needed to invest in a cpu and up my photoshop abilities).


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @TumajNuri I hear that in Islam that you can’t draw pictures of Muhammad or else you get a fatwa on you? Is that true, because I’ve been practicing my sketch of Muhammad, seen here:


I'm the muslim here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> You just replied to yourself, just fyi. You are afraid, you should be. You are an intellectual peon and quite simply, I stuck around to watch the dumpster fire that you embody. You still haven't answered any of my questions meaningfully, even when I didn't insult you. Also, I think you're very confused about how to use this site.


He's confused about many things. 
Like who is he talking to?
What's his sexuality?
He didn't insult anyone right?


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm the muslim here.



I AM THE ONE WHO KNOCKS!


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @TumajNuri I hear that in Islam that you can’t draw pictures of Muhammad or else you get a fatwa on you? Is that true, because I’ve been practicing my sketch of Muhammad, seen here:



Unfortunately it is true. Such restrictions are very common in islam. I swear ive never performed any islamic ceremony, never had any interest in monotheism but your artwork is admirable. graphic design is my only occupation and i think u do sketches way better than my workmates. thanks for sharing,


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Unfortunately it is true. Such restrictions are very common in islam. I swear ive never performed any islamic ceremony, never had any interest in monotheism but your artwork is admirable. graphic design is my only occupation and i think u do sketches way better than my workmates. thanks for sharing,


Islam is the religion of peace. 
You're lying.


----------



## BK38

Guys, please carry on the mantle for me. You know what must be done. I'm counting on you @DeadManWalkin' and Wizard of the creek. Through a common enemy, you shall form an alliance and become brothers in arms. Purge this sad scum from the abyss. Confuse him even more than he is confused about his sexuality. Make him weaker than his jawline. Cast him from the abyss, for he is unworthy, even in this unholy place.


----------



## TumajNuri

Yes, Sometimes i am too busy to log in. This forum is where i talk to some of my friends, plus only a jobless dickhead like BK38 would mess with someone like me. He has got nothing else to do. I swear on my dignity that none of his comments make me humiliated. he has chosen the wrong website to argue with ppl. Just now, someone msged me and told me that he is very young


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @TumajNuri I hear that in Islam that you can’t draw pictures of Muhammad or else you get a fatwa on you? Is that true, because I’ve been practicing my sketch of Muhammad, seen here:



Beautiful, share the final work.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> I swear on my dignity



You can't swear on nothing man.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> wise


I have my moments.  I'll continue this convo in the narcissist thread if necessary.


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> Guys, please carry on the mantle for me. You know what must be done. I'm counting on you @DeadManWalkin' and Wizard of the creek. Through a common enemy, you shall form an alliance and become brothers in arms. Purge this sad scum from the abyss. Confuse him even more than he is confused about his sexuality. Make him weaker than his jawline. Cast him from the abyss, for he is unworthy, even in this unholy place.




Yes beg others to make me find a corner to cry. I told u why i am using this website.


----------



## mal3volent

I'm being ignored


----------



## TumajNuri

w01fg4ng said:


> I have my moments.  I'll continue this convo in the narcissist thread if necessary.



Oh yeah, many thanks, i expect to see more of such comments.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Oh yeah, many thanks, i expect to see more of such comments.


SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU SCUM!!
FUCKING POUR TABASCO INTO YOUR ANUS HOLE YOU WILL FUCKING SCREAM IN PAIN AS I PUNISH YOU IN THE NAME OF ALLAH THE MERCIFUL 
I WILL RIP YOUR HAIR AND SLITH YOUR TROAT AS I SPICE MY DICK WITH ZYKLON B AND GIVE YOU A GOOD RECTAL DOSAGE OF IT 
YOU ARE DEGENERATE FUCKING CCP SHILL FUNDED BY SOROS GO FUCKING TO YOUR CHINK FORUMS1!!!1


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> You can't swear on nothing man.



Get your damn nose out of my conversation with others. Im not talking to u. keep barking. My response will always be thing that keeps u up the whole night. U were about to go to bed but my comments made u cry so much that u beg others to speak against me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> I'm being ignored


I'm always happy that you're here.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU SCUM!!
> FUCKING POUR TABASCO INTO YOUR ANUS HOLE YOU WILL FUCKING SCREAM IN PAIN AS I PUNISH YOU IN THE NAME OF ALLAH THE MERCIFUL
> I WILL RIP YOUR HAIR AND SLITH YOUR TROAT AS I SPICE MY DICK WITH ZYKLON B AND GIVE YOU A GOOD RECTAL DOSAGE OF IT
> YOU ARE DEGENERATE FUCKING CCP SHILL FUNDED BY SOROS GO FUCKING TO YOUR CHINK FORUMS1!!!1



Ohhh ahaha... caps locks on. The real sign of aggression


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> Yes beg others to make me find a corner to cry. I told u why i am using this website.



Only because I don't think you're capable of finding your own corner you dunce. You said why you're using the website, but, I just straight up don't believe you're capable of meaningful friendship. I'm not as young as you might think. I'm also old enough to know a total toolbag asshole when I hear one.

How young do you think I am given my join date? Go find a hole and die in it.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No you’re not, what’s up mal? What’s new?



all I want to know is if Tumaj is really straight, because if so I need to do a total upgrade on my gaydar equipment


----------



## Jabberwocky

I GOT FUCKING IRON ROD THAT'S REALLY FUCKING HOT IT'S RED CUZ IT'S SO HOT
I WILL PUT BARBED WIRE INTO IT AND PUSH IT TO THIS FUCKING SHILL'S ASSHOLE.


----------



## Shady's Fox

What's happening, if someone cares to explain themselves?


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> What's happening, if someone cares to explain themselves?



We're ripping on a mentally disabled Iranian guy who has a big boner for the Chinese government and thinks Muslims should be in camps.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> What's happening, if someone cares to explain themselves?


He has made anti-jew and anti-muslim posts here, claiming that people like islamophobic content here.
He lies about what people have said. 
He's degenerate.


----------



## Shady's Fox

What the fuck now

haha


----------



## TumajNuri

Chink? I bet u think allah doesnt punish muslims who insult atheists.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Chink? I bet u think allah doesnt punish muslims who insult atheists.


We are actually allowed to behead you guys according to our judgement.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> claiming that people like islamophobic content here.



Ive seen enough of islamophobic bluelighters  but pity i didnt take screenshot so i cant prove.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyways, Islam is the religion of peace.


----------



## mal3volent

Gay atheists check in


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> We are actually allowed to behead you guys according to our judgement.



Yes thats why many ppl from saudi and iran ran away from middle east.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Ive seen enough of islamophobic bluelighters  but pity i didnt take screenshot so i cant prove.


It doesn't mean your posting are acceptable. 
They're disgusting. Muslims are great and hard working people.
AllahuAkbar


----------



## Shady's Fox

well they might be retarded

we all evolve after all

but swear on ma momma, those hijabs light my engine.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Do I need to start a new Narcissist thread, per Wolfie’s suggestion?


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It doesn't mean your posting are acceptable.
> They're disgusting. Muslims are great and hard working people.
> AllahuAkbar




Ok u are right. What else do u wanna prove? who is confirming what u say?


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## TumajNuri

Shady's Fox said:


> but swear on ma momma, those hijabs light my engine.



Be careful because that guy from saudi is very conservative and would insult anyone make fun of islam. He insulted me enough. Dont try to piss him off or he will call ISIS on all of us.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Be careful because that guy from saudi is very conservative and would insult anyone make fun of islam. He insulted me enough. Dont try to piss him off or he will call ISIS on all of us.


I'm not fucking ISIS even tho I'm wahabist. 
Nothing wrong with conservatism you fucking disgusting commie.
Come to Saudi so we can impose sharia Allah's will on you.


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re not wrong. I always wonder what’s under them? I beautiful smile, perfect teeth? A beak with a trout in her bill. Dunno, super hot to think of though.



Tell that to saudi guy. He claims islam is the solution to anything.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Tell that to saudi guy. He claims islam is the solution to anything.


Islam is not solution. It's the truth.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm not fucking ISIS even tho I'm wahabist.
> Nothing wrong with conservatism you fucking disgusting commie.
> Come to Saudi so we can impose sharia Allah's will on you.




I have always been running away from mid-east, why should i visit somewhere like saudi?


----------



## mal3volent

Gay people ignore this post!


----------



## Shady's Fox

TumajNuri said:


> Be careful because that guy from saudi is very conservative and would insult anyone make fun of islam. He insulted me enough. Dont try to piss him off or he will call ISIS on all of us.



and here's our proof that you're gold plated

you prlly lyin about your whole identity

i expected

''They will cut ur fingers''


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Read his comment about hijab


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> Gay people ignore this post!


Sup bro? 


TumajNuri said:


> I have always been running away from mid-east, why should i visit somewhere like saudi?


You should return to home  We will have a beheading ceremony waiting for you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

mal3volent said:


> Gay people ignore this post!



homosexual*

have some love for lesbis


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> homosexual*
> 
> have some love for lesbis


he can't. he's gay.


----------



## TumajNuri

Shady's Fox said:


> and here's our proof that you're gold plated
> 
> you prlly lyin about your whole identity
> 
> i expected
> 
> ''They will cut ur fingers''



As long as i am far away from mid-east, u should be worried about anything but me.


----------



## mal3volent

Did Iranian dude ignore me already?


----------



## Shady's Fox

DeadManWalkin' said:


> he can't. he's gay.



that's why ''All lives matter' it's the spicy topic of 2020. The irony gets us all, at certain angles.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Sup bro?
> 
> You should return to home  We will have a beheading ceremony waiting for you.



Okay i will.
Seriously lets stop the argument. im finally convinced. muslims are smart and i am dumb. u feel better now?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I predicted the Pakistan bot wave

ericha can back me up on this


----------



## TumajNuri

mal3volent said:


> Did Iranian dude ignore me already?



Im sorry. i just finished talking to that guy from saudi.


----------



## Jabberwocky

We didn't finish anything yet.
We will use the Kings money to take you down. I got your IP and the Saudi royal family doesn't like infidels like you talking shit on internet.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

TumajNuri said:


> Be careful because that guy from saudi is very conservative and would insult anyone make fun of islam. He insulted me enough. Dont try to piss him off or he will call ISIS on all of us.


Why TF would you say that? It’s like you’re trying to start shit all over again! You appear to be rather deranged. What has a Muslim person ever done to you personally? I live in America and honestly I have a greater chance of being killed by some whack job emo kid with access to daddy’s guns who feels misunderstood than a Muslim.


----------



## TumajNuri

Seriously the argument is over, no matter how many insults are pending to be sent. its 10:00 am here and im at work. I can not do my tasks and debate at the same time. Even i bored my own friends. they are msging me over and over, pleasing me to leave that saudi guy alone.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyways guys, I'll go get 30mg of clonazapin soon.


TumajNuri said:


> pleasing me to leave that saudi guy alone.


@mal3volent I THINK THIS ANSWERS YOUR QUESTION


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> We didn't finish anything yet.
> We will use the Kings money to take you down. I got your IP and the Saudi royal family doesn't like infidels like you talking shit on internet.



Wow, a bluelighter who works for saudi's king.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He’s from Finland and is a rabble rouser.


Wizzie snitching once again.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Pleasing you will discontinue that wizzing snitch that Wizards shall undertake...


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Anyways guys, I'll go get 30mg of clonazapin soon.
> Yeah. I bet u need that. just think about it. is it worth wasting your time to insult a person like me? i missed so many msgs and im still unable to scroll up the page to find and answer them while u have been doing nothing but insulting me since i started arguing with one of racist bluelighters who insulted china. A kid called BK36


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Iran and the Kingdom do not like each other one bit. These threats are toothless. Although I enjoy your enthusiasm DMW!



Yes but unfortunately they are trying to normalize the relationships but my safety is fully guaranteed as long as im far away from middle east.


----------



## TumajNuri

Once again, i confess i didnt insult anyone. but i treat ppl the same way i am treated. however this is the wrong place to fight. if theres proof that i violated any rule, my account deserves to be blocked. apologize and peace to all.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

TumajNuri said:


> Once again, i confess i didnt insult anyone. but i treat ppl the same way i am treated. however this is the wrong place to fight. if theres proof that i violated any rule, my account deserves to be blocked. apologize and peace to all.


You don’t need to assume  Muslim = ISIS. 
I have several Muslim friends and ALL of them are horrified by the actions of ISIS.


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @TumajNuri BK36 is probably the most beautiful man I or anyone else has ever had the privilege to have seen. Who cares if he insults China, he is beautiful. Beautiful people can do what they wanna iirc.



Man i know what u mean, but imagine yourself to be in my situation.Is it moral to design and publish that offensive poster? did u see that? is that fair?
Anyway, the fight is over but anyone who insults a country is violating the website's right.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just bought a litter robot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It scared them so much that they are pooping in all our shoes and clean laundry baskets. Bad purchase.
> 
> Boo


I’m glad you mentioned that your cats aren’t digging it. I’ve been thinking about getting one but hesitated for this very reason.


----------



## TumajNuri

BellaJewel said:


> You don’t need to assume  Muslim = ISIS.
> I have several Muslim friends and ALL of them are horrified by the actions of ISIS.


Our argument started when the guy called BK insulted china. and the guy from saudi confirmed that so i lost temper and asked them to stop being racist but they continued insulting my whole family and ancestors. But as i said, the fight is over.


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love Persian culture and people. Iran is an awful theocracy that hurt their people. Get out of there!


 its been only two years since i got chinese citizenship. u are right. the earth is covered by nature and beauties i've always loved being and living in china. asian countries dont accept migrants however i found a way to settle there. sometimes i fly bk to iran to meet my family.


----------



## Hylight

*The Almighty Dollar*

It's in the lives that we lead
Setup for money and greed
A little isn't enough we have to use it all up
Success, excess, the truth is inconvenient

Oh hang your head
Pillaged and left us for dead
You kept us blind and mislead
How could you think nothing's wrong
You won't be smiling for long
When it's all gone, gone
We can never go back

Burn into the air and atmosphere
Watching the rain come down
Turn your head away ignore the fear
Watching the ice crash down

Our father's justice gets closer
How could you screw us all over
Rape, steal and murder
God bless the almighty dollar
The almighty dollar

Poison the air that we breathe
Chained to industrial need
Destroy the souls that you steal, the radiation is real
Debate, too late, you've built our funeral pyre

You kill my faith
Mother earth, desecrate
Deceive the whole human race
I know you think nothing's wrong
We won't be breathing for long
When it's all gone, gone
We can never go back

Burn into the air and atmosphere
Watching the rain come down
Turn your head away ignore the fear
Watching the ice crash down

Our father's justice gets closer
How could you fuck us all over
Rape, steal and murder
God bless the almighty dollar

Death, doom and disaster
The point of no return
No earthly life ever after
Is it too late to learn?

Burn into the air and atmosphere
Watching the rain come down
Turn your head away ignore the fear
Watching the ice crash down

Our father's justice gets closer
How could you fuck us all over
Rape, steal and murder
God bless the almighty dollar
The almighty dollar


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should shit on Americans, they love it! It’s fun for the whole family.
> 
> I’ll start it off: Americans are fat and have diabetes and will be dead soon!
> 
> Now you...



looool  the sanctions they imposed on china and iran are really unfair.... however, the past is gone, iranian ppl are helpless and hopeless. they are doomed and america would punish any country that helps iran in any way.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should shit on Americans, they love it! It’s fun for the whole family.
> 
> I’ll start it off: Americans are fat and have diabetes and will be dead soon!
> 
> Now you...


And American kids are always on their phones, while eating as a family at the dinner table is a lost concept.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TumajNuri said:


> Man i know what u mean, but imagine yourself to be in my situation.Is it moral to design and publish that offensive poster? did u see that? is that fair?
> Anyway, the fight is over but anyone who insults a country is violating the website's right.


Nice BPD you have. 
Are you so dumb that you don't know that people can literally just look what you've posted, unless you delete them like you like to do, but yeah.
Stop lying.


BellaJewel said:


> And American kids are always on their phones, while eating as a family at the dinner table is a lost concept.


I find it extremely important that when I eat with my woman, we put electronics away. When we have family there will be always dinner with family.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I find it extremely important that when I eat with my woman, we put electronics away. When we have family there will be always dinner with family.


I am adamant about this, too, but it’s amazing that very few American families are doing this anymore. In the 1950s virtually all families ate together.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BellaJewel said:


> I am adamant about this, too, but it’s amazing that very few American families are doing this anymore. In the 1950s virtually all families ate together.


If I could go to a certain point in history it would be 1950's USA.


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My dad was worked in Tehran for over a year, and I met some of the most beautiful women in my life there. The only problem was there was no MTV. It was all praying all the time on the TV. I was just a kid in the 80’s there, and it was all soccer all the time and SuperSoaker water (squirt) guns all the time. I had a blast there. I had a real crush on a girl named Suri. My dad could have bought her for me to take home to the states, but he didn’t have 3 goats to trade for her (he only had 2). Ah the memories...



Happened during iran's kingdom.
Ppl of iran were zoroastrian till the day that wild arabs attacked and destroyed persia, then iran turned to be an islamic country.


----------



## TumajNuri

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Take your klonopin and stop talking to me. Im at work. Get lost!


----------



## Fiori di Bella

DeadManWalkin' said:


> If I could go to a certain point in history it would be 1950's USA.


For the cars, or the music or why?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BellaJewel said:


> For the cars, or the music or why?


Culture. Western culture was in it's glory through 1945-1990's.


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Iranians are still proud people iirc. Fuck the ayatollah! Boooooooooooooo
> 
> USA


 Im sorry to say this but i dont like my compatriots not because they are bad. Just tired of whole middle east. My heart belongs to east asia.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Oh Wizard! Where I grew up in La Jolla, Ca, they were super popular, though they were a bit before my time but my 3 older siblings played their records a lot.


----------



## TumajNuri

BellaJewel said:


> La Jolla,



u grew up in heaven.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wish you guys are good. 
I just bought around 30mg of clonazepam and then 8mg of bupre. Feeling good.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

TumajNuri said:


> u grew up in heaven.


You know of La Jolla?


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m from Ohio by the river. Good song about us:



Be proud of where u are. I like ohio although ive never had the pleasure of being there.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I wish you guys are good.
> I just bought around 30mg of clonazepam and then 8mg of bupre. Feeling good.


Do you have a dealer or do you just go to some district where such transactions can be made?


----------



## Jabberwocky

BellaJewel said:


> Do you have a dealer or do you just go to some district where such transactions can be made?


I know lots of people and many of those people are the right kind of people. 
That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## TumajNuri

BellaJewel said:


> You know of La Jolla?



Not a lot but beaches of san diego seem so attractive. I just googled them.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Wow! Wizard! How neat! Are there crawdads there?


----------



## Fiori di Bella

TumajNuri said:


> Not a lot but beaches of san diego seem so attractive. I just googled them.


If you look up Del Mar, that is where I lived for the past 8 years.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I’m getting a little sleepy but I’ll play!


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Oh Goodness! I don’t know if I have a nail! I will have to look for one. 
I will have to do this tomorrow night instead.
I’m signing off for the night


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Have a good night. It’s a simple spell that I find to be very effective. It keeps the baddies away. It works every time if your intention is correct.
> 
> I’m gonna go and be an astronaut when I sleep tonight. I’ll have a small brass finishing nail under my head. I already have the picture I made ready to be put up.
> 
> witchcraft is a practice.
> 
> Pray for peace (or destruction)!
> 
> Whatever you are feeling! Do good work


----------



## MrsGamp




----------



## LilK

New to Blue. Philly (Philadelphia). How does this work?


----------



## MrsGamp

LilK said:


> New to Blue. Philly (Philadelphia). How does this work?


in the Abyss anything goes. More or less.


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> in the Abyss anything goes. More or less.


btw welcome to bluelight - it shits on Facebook!


----------



## LilK

Um...not sure. Prescribed Percs ages ago (I’m talking 10+ years) due to surgery. Tbh, those were fantastic . Dont have the balls to use...well didn’t...until yesterday...interested.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Facebook shits on it’s self. This is more classy


----------



## LilK

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Oxycodone is fantastic. What type of surgery did you have, if you don’t mind me asking?



Gastrointestinal. 
I’ve heard about oxy, just not sure how to get my hands on the stuff


----------



## LilK

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m an AI algorithm that bluelight developed to adapt and evolve seen here:


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just go for it! What’s on your mind? This is The Abyss II thread, where all topics can be discussed, one liners, jokes, off topic stuff etc
> 
> Welcome to Bluelight


Nice welcome there wizzy, we're supposed to berate the greeny for escaping BDD ! Make him question why he chose to enter the lounge and the sanity of its patrons..


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My bad


Just dont let it happen again.

I'll be forced to report forum guideline infractions to the nearest moderator.


----------



## MrsGamp

Oxycontin makes me irritable. The best painkiller I ever had was Dilaudid (in a drip, post-operative) but they _insisted _on adulterating it with ketamine which made me hallucinate. Spoiled whole thinmg, really.


----------



## MrsGamp

actually in Australia it's practically impossible to even get a codeine prescription without song & dance from Health Dept. The other day I asked my GP, "what do you need to have wrong with you before you are allowed something stronger than paracetamol these days - terminal cancer?" He replied "more or less." All the same he gave me some Panadeine Forte. 

Actually I am glad codeine is no longer OTC here. I used to spend a lot of money of codeine. And doing pooh was a drag.

Since I am no longer a codeine addict, I am in and out of that dunny in 60 seconds most mornings ... sorry if too much info. But easier toileting really does mean an easier life.


----------



## MrsGamp

Not 


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s almost impossible. Doctors aren’t as handsy outy with Percs anymore. Something about them being wildly addictive. Fucking cowardass doctors.
> 
> I broke (shattered) my foot and all I got was a seven day supply.
> 
> Boo to that!


Boo to that indeed but it's better than my brother's recent post-operative pain relief. Which was Vitamin C. I kid you not.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ah... your talking about having heroin babies. Those are a hard labor to get in the toilet.


Yeah. Plus the bloating and so forth. Also, I used to notice that to much codeine (and I used to take a LOT of it) made my eyes weird and puffy...


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you do CWF?


CWF? What is that?


----------



## MrsGamp

UOTE="LilK, post: 14941029, member: 537297"]
Gastrointestinal.
I’ve heard about oxy, just not sure how to get my hands on the stuff 
[/QUOTE]
Poor you! Gastric surgery sucks. I had some of that done about five years ago and went from 120 pounds to about 90 pounds in 6 weeks. Bowel motions were so bad I more or less gave up eating. My periods stopped and I looked very spooky.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Cold water filtration. It gets rid of the acetaminophen.


Oh yeah my ex showed me how to do that ... he used to get brown paper coffee filter bags and tip water in, etc. But I never noticed that removing the aceta really made much difference in terms of alleviating constipation.


----------



## MrsGamp

You know, acetaminophen (paracetamol in Australia) is the truly dangerous substance ... hundreds of people die every year over hear, from ODing on paracetamol, either accidentally or on purpose.

For example, a relative of mine died from taking just 9 paracetamol tablets over 24 hours for dental pain ( this, as you probably know, is only one tablet more than the supposed safe upper limit of no more than 8 tabs per day). She did have impaired liver function due to Hep C but I am sure she had no idea paracetamol could kill her. Young mother with 2 kids, it was really tragic and stupid.

I reckon it should be taken off the market.


----------



## MrsGamp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You would need a shit load of codeine/apap pills to make it worth while. Too much apap will kill the liver. It’s too expensive and codeine is not a very good opiate imho. Better to make poppy pod tea or kratom.


My ex must have had a liver-of-steel: he used to take 40 codeine and acetaminophen tablets _every day. _Or a lot of days. Myself, I made it a rule to never take more than 14 tabs of codeine-acetaminophen per day. But everyone is different, of course, so I should add the "don't try it at home" caveat to this reminiscence of my codeine years.


----------



## MrsGamp

Actually the very first time I ever took codeine and acetaminophen I was only 8 years old. I took 5 adult strength panadeine tablets because I didn't want to go to a swimming carnival. I have since found out children of that age can die from only 4 tablets. So I must have a resilient liver myself...


----------



## MrsGamp

S


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @LilK


Such a corny movie, Philadelphia, but for some reason I have never been able to resist it. I like it when Tom Hanks is told he needs an emergency colostomy and says "sounds delightful."


----------



## MrsGamp

P


MrsGamp said:


> S
> 
> Such a corny movie, Philadelphia, but for some reason I have never been able to resist it. I like it when Tom Hanks is told he needs an emergency colostomy and says "sounds delightful."


PS and who can forget Denzel Washington having a tantrum in a pharmacy because a gay law student tries to ask him out for a drink...


----------



## MrsGamp

Oh shit, thinking about Denzel Washington has given me a mad urge to watch _Training Day _...again. But I don't ha_v_e enough data left to download it ... and the cat is trying to drink my plonk.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MrsGamp said:


> Oh shit, thinking about Denzel Washington has given me a mad urge to watch _Training Day _...again. But I don't ha_v_e enough data left to download it ... and the cat is trying to drink my plonk.



There's an app called ''Plex'' where you can upload your files and play it from another device or for instance -- from that device. It's there you know -- one of my daughters showed me and I found it very handy.


----------



## MrsGamp

QUOTE="Shady's Fox, post: 14941075, member: 455667"]
There's an app called ''Plex'' where you can upload your files and play it from another device or for instance -- from that device. It's there you know -- one of my daughters showed me and I found it very handy.
[/QUOTE]
But wouldn't downloading the app use up the data? I ought to explain that I operate entirely from the "hot spot" on my phone.


----------



## MrsGamp

But tis amazing what you _can _do with a "hot spot".


----------



## MrsGamp

When the data finally does run out in about an hour I may well have recourse to the _other _hot spot pout of sheer boredom.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Yeah without internet life's a bit dull. You need it, u FaceTime someone or shit. I would give you because I have subscription but you're too far cry haha although your English it's a bit broken so you have to work on that. I can't understand your 2 posts for i.e


----------



## TumajNuri

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m an AI algorithm that bluelight developed to adapt and evolve seen here:



Cool. Programming is more complicated than what i do (graphic design)

When it comes to coding, I only know how to write or edit HTML/CSS3 and few of PHP codes


----------



## TumajNuri

Plus I like stealing templates from http://siteinspire.com/... hehe
kidding, sorry i was kidding. I dont steal. i just take a look at the codes of templates uploaded there to see and learn how to create creative menus, footers, photo sliders and so on.


----------



## Hylight

cwe


----------



## MrsGamp

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah without internet life's a bit dull. You need it, u FaceTime someone or shit. I would give you because I have subscription but you're too far cry haha although your English it's a bit broken so you have to work on that. I can't understand your 2 posts for i.e


Is my English "broken"?
Like my heart.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Wizard, could you go in a raft in the river or is it a bit too scary in parts?


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> Is my English "broken"?
> Like my heart.



Nah, it's not broken. With that said, you sound super American, when I thought you were an Aussie (Your use of words like "Dunny" led me to believe that)?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sorry, cold water extraction cwe. I was confusing Miller High Life cold filtered beer. Whatever, I was wrong. You think you’re  better than me? You are btw. I’m so stupid, and now people hate me. What else is new. I’m just a big ole tard that needs to wear a helmet all the time and retake my drivers test.
> 
> You win, whatever, feel better now!
> 
> Love you,



I don't hate you, but I do take pleasure in occasionally tormenting you. Unfortunately it doesn't work so well now that you know I'm a good dude and am ridiculously handsome and humble.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK has that freelance writing narcissism sub-type.

Very gentle and cultured, but can snap under pressure.

I've read about his type. Likely good in bed too if he focuses hard enough.

I'd go on and on but i am lazy AF.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> BK has that freelance writing narcissism sub-type.
> 
> Very gentle and cultured, but can snap under pressure.
> 
> I've read about his type. Likely good in bed too if he focuses hard enough.
> 
> I'd go on and on but i am lazy AF.



BK looks in the DSM-5... Doesn't find the "freelance writing narcissism sub-type"

Maybe true regarding pressure, depends on the type of pressure. I'm generally good in an emergency and don't mind public speaking at all. With my PTSD diagnosis, I'm not sure I'm so good if violence is directed towards me though.

Definitely true about being a good lover though, that's a fact. I am generous, including being selfish if that's what gets you off. I have no problem turning someone into a human fuckdoll if that's what they want


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

At least you don't smirk while ya choke 'er, grunt while ya smoke her, and straight face orgasm like in poker.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

OMG! A human fuckdoll! God, maybe that’s what I need right now! To be a human fuck Doll!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I like my humans faces to contort.

Fuck doll implies they have no emotion. Emotion is the name of the game.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> At least you don't smirk while ya choke 'er, grunt while ya smoke her, and straight face orgasm like in poker.



I might smirk while I choke her. Especially if she's getting off and is squirming with pleasure. Also yeah, sometimes I consciously try and make sounds and stuff to show my approval/enthusiasm. I don't fake it though, I just make a conscious effort to let her know I'm having fun.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't take this any further without seeming like a retard.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I can't take this any further without seeming like a retard.



Just channel @Captain.Heroin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain accepts me in my entirety and i love him for it.

There's literally nothing i can say that isn't hot.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Captain accepts me in my entirety and i love him for it.
> 
> There's literally nothing i can say that isn't hot.








Alright back to work, need to stop procrastinating on BL, later man.


----------



## MrsGamp

Ps that is actually my baby. And I am wearing a frock, not doing weird hippy stuff.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Babies are so sweet!


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> Alright back to work, need to stop procrastinating on BL, later man.


Y'know I have _never _seen the Paris Hilton sex video. But I have seen Amy Winehouse's commentary.


I think Paris Hilton must've actually suppressed the actual video of Amy Winehouse's re-enactment ... but among other things Winehouse says "I'd rather have cat AIDS"...


----------



## MrsGamp

Btw this really is too much info but fuck it. I am sick of my friend with benefits coming round to see me without a condom and then expecting fellatio.


----------



## MrsGamp

I mean, I feel _sorry _for him ... but really. Sex is a sin - I do not doubt it. But bad sex is surely more sinful.


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> I mean, I feel _sorry _for him ... but really. Sex is a sin - I do not doubt it. But bad sex is surely more sinful.


I'm going to go to confession and start afresh. Seriously.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MrsGamp said:


> Btw this really is too much info but fuck it. I am sick of my friend with benefits coming round to see me without a condom and then expecting fellatio.


Wait, do you mean that you want to perform oral sex on him only if he wears a condom?


----------



## MrsGamp

BellaJewel said:


> Wait, do you mean that you want to perform oral sex on him only if he wears a condom?


No - to put it bluntly he just seems to be avoiding having vaginal sex with me by not bringing a condom.


----------



## MrsGamp

Although suddenly announcing that I won't do oral sex anymore unless he wears a condom is actually a brilliant idea.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just bought a litter robot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It scared them so much that they are pooping in all our shoes and clean laundry baskets. Bad purchase.
> 
> Boo


Pretty sure cats only shit in your shoes and laundry if you’re a dick head. Not because you bought an imaginary $700 litter robot.


----------



## MsDiz

BellaJewel said:


> I’m glad you mentioned that your cats aren’t digging it. I’ve been thinking about getting one but hesitated for this very reason.


There’s no way he has one of these. My cat does and it took him a while to get used to it but he uses it now perfectly fine. It’s all about your ability to actually work with your cat when it comes to introducing them to new things.


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> Y'know I have _never _seen the Paris Hilton sex video. But I have seen Amy Winehouse's commentary.



Eh, you're not missing anything.


----------



## MrsGamp

LOL just started watching Paris on Pornohub (what am I doing with my life?????) and was bemused to see that the clip is preceded by the Stars and Stripes and "9/11: May We Never Forget".

?????????????????????


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> LOL just started watching Paris on Pornohub (what am I doing with my life?????) and was bemused to see that the clip is preceded by the Stars and Stripes and "9/11: May We Never Forget".
> 
> ?????????????????????



After watching that, you should look up "Lemon stealing whore" - that's a classic. lol.


----------



## MrsGamp

BK38 said:


> After watching that, you should look up "Lemon stealing whore" - that's a classic. lol.


Possibly ... have begun watching One Night in Paris but am a bit appalled to see that it runs for over an hour...


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> Possibly ... have begun watching One Night in Paris but am a bit appalled to see that it runs for over an hour...


PS I have hardly ever seen any porn in my life, and what I have seen is so _tedious ..._


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> PS I have hardly ever seen any porn in my life, and what I have seen is so _tedious ..._


PPS hope that didn't sound priggish.


----------



## schizopath

SWITCHBLADES, COCAINE!


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> Possibly ... have begun watching One Night in Paris but am a bit appalled to see that it runs for over an hour...
> [/QUO
> I give up. It's unwatchable. Obviously I skipped a lot of it ... gotta hand it to Paris, she seems completely unimpressed by everything except looking at herself in a mirror. And who's the boyfriend? He's a dolt. His line of patter is a total deal breaker. You'd think Paris Hilton could get someone a little bit less like a mentally subnormal fratboy.


----------



## schizopath

WHAT THE FUCK. BRING ME THE HORIZON IS ABOUT TO RELEASE A NEW SONG IN 2 HOURS


----------



## MrsGamp

Most straight male porn these days is such delusional misogynist shit. It's women getting sodomised, mostly.


It's like men are falling prey to an en masse delusion that women will actually love anal sex above all else, that we _really lose our shit _by having enormous dicks or even more enormous implements shoved up our shitters.

Anal sex is the only real deal, going from Pornohub. The _pièce de résistance _of heterosexual porn is always anal.

I believe Max Hardcore saidn "pussy is for pussies"

He can get fucked. Preferably in the ass.

Imagine a world where men were expected to have their penises neglected in favour of relentless anal penetration by aggressive abusive women.

The degree of male entitlement here is astounding.

I've had anal sex a few times. It was at best unpleasant, and at worst extremely painful. I've boycotted it entirely now.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> so if I am working out 20 times a week and then get to be lazy instead it is hard to get back into that groove with exercise.
> 
> It's easier with sex for me because I have legitimately lost any desire to touch my own dick, it is so banal and does not feel as good as sex.  Like it doesn't "replace" for it.  It's like "eating" where I do it to live not necessarily out of joy.


I hate eating. Food does not “do it” for me like some people. I hate going out to eat. I hate having to choose what to eat. And most of all I hate watching other people eat. And I’m totally not saying that in an eating disorder, I stick my finger down my throat to puke to be skinny kinda way. Because that’s not what I’m talking about.
Oh gosh. I’m rambling like CH  and still 15 pages to catch up on....


----------



## schizopath

MrsGamp said:


> The degree of male entitlement here is astounding.


p̸̖̖͋o̸͒͜r̷̪̚n̵͎̝̈́͑h̶̩̝̾u̷̩͈̐b̶̩̅͝ ̵̧̀͘ȋ̶̧̈́s̷̟̄ ̶̳̄́l̸̩͕͊o̵͕̱̅͠v̵̖̭̋̅ê̴̯ ̶͓̻̿̇p̵̘̈́͜o̷̘̲͗r̷̨͒n̷͙̝͊h̴̙̿͗u̶̬͒b̴̺̃̐ ̷̣̈͊i̶̲̓̽ś̸̗̑ ̸͇̤̐͒l̵̟̈̂i̶̹͈͋f̵͔̍e̵̮͋͝


----------



## MsDiz

MrsGamp said:


> Imagine a world where men were expected to have their penises neglected in favour of relentless anal penetration by aggressive abusive women.


is it weird I like the sound of this?! Haaaaa...


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I hate eating. Food does not “do it” for me like some people. I hate going out to eat. I hate having to choose what to eat. And most of all I hate watching other people eat. And I’m totally not saying that in an eating disorder, I stick my finger down my throat to puke to be skinny kinda way. Because that’s not what I’m talking about.
> Oh gosh. I’m rambling like CH  and still 15 pages to catch up on....


Hahaha that’s exactly how I feel about food but I do have an eating disorder. Food disgusts me.


----------



## Xorkoth

MrsGamp said:


> Most straight male porn these days is such delusional misogynist shit. It's women getting sodomised, mostly.
> 
> 
> It's like men are falling prey to an en masse delusion that women will actually love anal sex above all else, that we _really lose our shit _by having enormous dicks or even more enormous implements shoved up our shitters.
> 
> Anal sex is the only real deal, going from Pornohub. The _pièce de résistance _of heterosexual porn is always anal.
> 
> I believe Max Hardcore saidn "pussy is for pussies"
> 
> He can get fucked. Preferably in the ass.
> 
> Imagine a world where men were expected to have their penises neglected in favour of relentless anal penetration by aggressive abusive women.
> 
> The degree of male entitlement here is astounding.
> 
> I've had anal sex a few times. It was at best unpleasant, and at worst extremely painful. I've boycotted it entirely now.



Yeah, "standard" male porn is awful these days, degrading and unrealistic.  I'm quite sure a lot of guys grow up thinking that's what girls like and that's what sex is like with real people... (hint:  it's not)


----------



## Mysterier

schizopath said:


> p̸̖̖͋o̸͒͜r̷̪̚n̵͎̝̈́͑h̶̩̝̾u̷̩͈̐b̶̩̅͝ ̵̧̀͘ȋ̶̧̈́s̷̟̄ ̶̳̄́l̸̩͕͊o̵͕̱̅͠v̵̖̭̋̅ê̴̯ ̶͓̻̿̇p̵̘̈́͜o̷̘̲͗r̷̨͒n̷͙̝͊h̴̙̿͗u̶̬͒b̴̺̃̐ ̷̣̈͊i̶̲̓̽ś̸̗̑ ̸͇̤̐͒l̵̟̈̂i̶̹͈͋f̵͔̍e̵̮͋͝



Jared Fogle likes this.



Spoiler


----------



## schizopath

I fear Ive given myself endocarditis today. Been having lung/heart pains that started today, and if I got flu etc the bupre is covering. Gotta be real fucking careful tomorrow if I feel sick in any way.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I fear Ive given myself endocarditis today. Been having lung/heart pains that started today, and if I got flu etc the bupre is covering. Gotta be real fucking careful tomorrow if I feel sick in any way.


Tfw you can barely iv but you still manage to get endocartitis


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Tfw you can barely iv but you still manage to get endocartitis


I’m sure it’s not. Any rashes?


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m sure it’s not. Any rashes?


I had earlier today. Not anymore. How noticeable is endocartitis?

Thanks for telling me that. I was kinda freaking out about it.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sorry, cold water extraction cwe. I was confusing Miller High Life cold filtered beer. Whatever, I was wrong. You think you’re  better than me? You are btw. I’m so stupid, and now people hate me. What else is new. I’m just a big ole tard that needs to wear a helmet all the time and retake my drivers test.
> 
> You win, whatever, feel better now!
> 
> Love you,


You re an _artist. _You have the music brain. I am glad to know someone else that likes the land of nature and outdoors. You have a nice family and you are grown. Also I hope you and your family are doing well. You are lucky to have your wife and a good part of the family too. 

Stop getting into fights. It can injure and can cause mob rules . looooL. You are grown, you know ! ! ☺ fo really !!   

Be proud. Wizard.


----------



## euphoricc

You guys are now under martial law-!!!
I f*** your wife's at my demand
Nature clean my toes and lick my butthole.

That's what we do in the USA


----------



## euphoricc

I got to stop writing out my thoughts........


----------



## BK38

euphoricc said:


> Nature clean my toes and lick my butthole.



I bet you staaaank boy.


----------



## schizopath

euphoricc said:


> That's what we do in the USA


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> I had earlier today. Not anymore. How noticeable is endocartitis?
> 
> Thanks for telling me that. I was kinda freaking out about it.


Honestly, it’s pretty rare and you’re young so I can’t imagine it would be that.

Symptoms of endocarditis: confused with fever, chills, sweating at night, coughing, short of breath and also purple/red spots on the skin, lumps on the pads of your toes and fingers that are sore, red spots on same area.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sorry, cold water extraction cwe. I was confusing Miller High Life cold filtered beer. Whatever, I was wrong. You think you’re  better than me? You are btw. I’m so stupid, and now people hate me. What else is new. I’m just a big ole tard that needs to wear a helmet all the time and retake my drivers test.
> 
> You win, whatever, feel better now!
> 
> Love you,


----------



## schizopath

Good to hear. Though I had a friend who died to endocartitis when we were doing heroin 3 years ago. Unlucky son of a biach, I guess.

Still waiting for my friend to bring the dope. Gonna take it safe this time with them benzos... last time a lot of shit happened and it isnt exactly my proudest moment.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> plus only a jobless dickhead like BK38 would mess with someone like me.


No. I think I covered that yesterday iirc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

mal3volent said:


> I'm being ignored


Definitely ghey. He told me yesterday.


mal3volent said:


> I'm being ignored


Definitely ghey. He told me yesterday.



TumajNuri said:


> Anyway, the fight is over but anyone who insults a country is violating the website's right.


This is the lounge, dumb-dumb.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

found the abyss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Captain accepts me in my entirety and i love him for it.
> 
> There's literally nothing i can say that isn't hot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I hate eating. Food does not “do it” for me like some people. I hate going out to eat. I hate having to choose what to eat. And most of all I hate watching other people eat. And I’m totally not saying that in an eating disorder, I stick my finger down my throat to puke to be skinny kinda way. Because that’s not what I’m talking about.
> Oh gosh. I’m rambling like CH  and still 15 pages to catch up on....


Who needs food when you have drugs, am I right?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Who needs food when you have drugs, am I right?


Totes my point


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> [MEDIA Oh, That's Hot ! [/MEDIA]


----------



## SS373dOH

Hylight said:


>


Is liken nachos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up today and my body hated me for eating and having like 3 beers.  Yeah that's such shit I know, I am getting old and 3 beers and a night of acidic food is taking Cpt. down quicker than missing my slimfast in the mornings.  

Before you know it I'll be complaining about joint pain constantly and need a walker to hobble around.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I have a feeling my doggies going to need one of those doggie-wheelchairs that the Drew Carey dog had.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You're every drug I need and more
"DOPE" written all over the stamp bag
Baby, I can feel my body glow
I pray it won't fade away


----------



## Hylight

right


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I miss the stamped bags.
These new lazy millennial fucks don’t even tape and band bundles anymore.
Let alone stamp the bags.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hey CH,
When If you relapse- hit me up...


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Hey CH,
> When If you relapse- hit me up...


ya no prob but I am definitely not going to

I like my life as it is.  I get ass on the regular, I can trip if/when I want to (been too depressed), I am on "the right track".  

I even really don't want to use meth anymore either.  

I think there was a day when it's like, it just doesn't help how I feel about myself.  Like I can get high but I'll still feel depressed or whatever.  I would still totally go on a long meth binge and fap out another book in a few months.  

I always enjoyed heroin in a really good way but it's terrible for me and I can't handle coming off it.  It's unbearably terrible.  

If anything, you will find me somewhere in public on ketamine and drunk as fuck, puking and coming to about an hour later.  That's... so near and dear to my heart.  It's so awesome.  I really miss doing that.


----------



## BK38

Sobriety is starting to drive me a little bit loco. Just have to make it til after the weekend and then I'm gonna cut loose a little. If I get my work done, I think I deserve a decent bottle of whiskey and get some green drying to schmoke. Tmrw's gonna be a Phenibut day methinks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sobriety is starting to drive me a little bit loco. Just have to make it til after the weekend and then I'm gonna cut loose a little. If I get my work done, I think I deserve a decent bottle of whiskey and get some green drying to schmoke. Tmrw's gonna be a Phenibut day methinks.


Keep fighting the china virus with your sobriety, fellow patriot warrior! 

The President and I have discussed your case and he will personally come to shake your hand after you test negative.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Keep fighting the china virus with your sobriety, fellow patriot warrior
> 
> The President and I have discussed your case and he will personally come to shake your hand after you test negative.



Can I cum in his mouth and give him a slap? Prefer that to the handshake. I also want to do it before I'm in the clear, he doesn't believe it's that bad anyways.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Can I cum in his mouth and give him a slap? Prefer that to the handshake. I also want to do it before I'm in the clear, he doesn't believe it's that bad anyways.


We have arranged for you to travel to China.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> We have arranged for you to travel to China.



What next? Are you gonna fly me on a rusty Tupolev that was used to shuttle arms in Sierra Leone and last had a service check when the Soviet Union still existed?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

could a zyrtec take the place of a xanax ??  or how bout an edible or cbd loooool

_omgawd if i dont get off of my lazy assi i am going to _die _thats how lazy. _


----------



## JoEhJoEh

BellaJewel said:


> Wizard, could you go in a raft in the river or is it a bit too scary in parts?



I heard you're not a woman at all and  just pretending?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

one time me and my buddy were drinking mixed drinks and his mom walked in I spilled it she started bitching so I slurped it from the carpet didn't wanna waste the alchol


----------



## JoEhJoEh

sewerslide.666mg said:


> one time me and my buddy were drinking mixed drinks and his mom walked in I spilled it she started bitching so I slurped it from the carpet didn't wanna waste the alchol


So he is a man and not what he pretends?  I knew it!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Or what do you want to tell me?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> What next? Are you gonna fly me on a rusty Tupolev that was used to shuttle arms in Sierra Leone and last had a service check when the Soviet Union still existed?


You will be escorted by Qatar Air with plenty of personal space.  Save your viral spread for the targeted region.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

imagine when we die we all surf the abyss in endless space like the silver surfer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> imagine when we die we all surf the abyss in endless space like the silver surfer


I'm going to be sucked into another human void and live out a temporal nightmare that is another observation point of the same reality, same frame of time, every plebe joins in tandem to scream and wail at each other.  

The virtue signaling and cancel culture will never leave us.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> imagine when we die we all surf the abyss in endless space like the silver surfer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I found @mal3volent a Peruvian hairless


*NSFW*:


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

no u click on it


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Hylight




----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Holy Smoke


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PrincessDiz said:


> Honestly, it’s pretty rare and you’re young so I can’t imagine it would be that.
> 
> Symptoms of endocarditis: confused with fever, chills, sweating at night, coughing, short of breath and also purple/red spots on the skin, lumps on the pads of your toes and fingers that are sore, red spots on same area



My brother had it with 27, a friend died on a soccerfield on it from no symptoms. Please take it seriously.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MsDiz

JoEhJoEh said:


> My brother had it with 27, a friend died on a soccerfield on it from no symptoms. Please take it seriously.


I took it seriously enough to be the only one to ask him his symptoms and to give him a list so he would know if he has it.

It is not common though and unless you’ve heart issues it’s not the first thing that I’d be worrying about. Obviously it’s important to not ignore it’s existence but other than that no call to be needlessly worrying.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need help

pls pls pls lps pls pls plslpslpslpsplslpslpsplsl send kayleigh benzos


----------



## JoEhJoEh

My brother had no symptoms, like many people. An endocarditis is even very common, but most of people no not react on it. 

I saw you gave him the list - this is useful for sure. But I have to mention that it IS common. A lot of my patients had it.

JJ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kAYLEIGH NEED BENzoS


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The whole world needs benzos.....


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

The whole world needs lsd.......

250ug lsd per person should do the trick, no exceptions everyone at once  (over 16's only)


----------



## Shady's Fox

the whole worlds

sometimes

need to stfu

y'all over-think too much. The boredom leads to flight of imagination and you can't control that so you begin to scream

HEY

HAVE U SAW THIS

have u heard that

BUT MOST IMPORTANT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*i need my pills*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> *i need my pills*



LOVE IS  THE BEST DRUG


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Why can't you get them? Tapering ?


----------



## Mysterier

Shady's Fox said:


> LOVE IS  THE BEST DRUG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> LOVE IS  THE BEST DRUG


love is not contingent on a state of sobriety


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

found the abyss monthly busness meeting


----------



## Shady's Fox

ya bro lemme reply with a song real quick

never understood these type of ppl

nor want to cray cray

the rabbit and the mosquito


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Who is Kayleigh? 

If I ask for simple grass because of running out I get a warning. Which is VERY impressive to me.....

JJ


----------



## Hylight

i want wan. mine are good too.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Mysterier

Shady's Fox said:


> ya bro lemme reply with a song real quick
> 
> never understood these type of ppl
> 
> nor want to cray cray
> 
> the rabbit and the mosquito



Eat a satchel of dicks, you clam.


----------



## SS373dOH

JoEhJoEh said:


> My brother had it with 27, a friend died on a *soccerfield*


Its a futbol pitch, ya ignorant european !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> found the abyss monthly busness meeting


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was walking to my house (which for you who know isnt in the nicest area) and this seemingly coked up skin head yells at me from his window hes like "You! Punk! Fucking stay _right_ there!". So i waited for him to come out, kinda scared because ive seen him and his face is always blank and walking mad fast like he's following prey. Anyway he stomps across the street cursing at me asking what my problem is etc.

He lifts his arm up about 3 feet away from me and violently swings down.. For a hand shake. Puts his face inches from mine and starts yelling again, asking what my problem is.

I start to say IDK but he cuts me off and keeps yelling. This fucking scary ass skin head finally asks me the question: "why don't you ever ask me for a cigarette like your housemates"? Again i start to say something he cuts me off and keeps yelling.

Eventually i figure out he's fucking around, so i smile and he goes STOP SMILING! Lol. So finally i figure out the riddle - i asked him for a cigarette. He opened his other hand, Newport inside, and i grabbed it. I thanked him and he told me to shut the fuck up. Lol

Then we both walked away.

Now thay i read this it sounds anticlimactic but i assure you it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I was walking to my house (which for you who know isnt in the nicest area) and this seemingly coked up skin head yells at me from his window hes like "You! Punk! Fucking stay _right_ there!". So i waited for him to come out, kinda scared because ive seen him and his face is always blank and walking mad fast like he's following prey. Anyway he stomps across the street cursing at me asking what my problem is etc.
> 
> He lifts his arm up about 3 feet away from me and violently swings down.. For a hand shake. Puts his face inches from mine and starts yelling again, asking what my problem is.
> 
> I start to say IDK but he cuts me off and keeps yelling. This fucking scary ass skin head finally asks me the question: "why don't you ever ask me for a cigarette like your housemates"? Again i start to say something he cuts me off and keeps yelling.
> 
> Eventually i figure out he's fucking around, so i smile and he goes STOP SMILING! Lol. So finally i figure out the riddle - i asked him for a cigarette. He opened his other hand, Newport inside, and i grabbed it. I thanked him and he told me to shut the fuck up. Lol
> 
> Then we both walked away.
> 
> Now thay i read this it sounds anticlimactic but i assure you it was fucking hilarious.



You sure it's not a dipper? I'm not sure I'd smoke that shit.


----------



## Hylight

Oh. I dunno. After hearing that I want to take my xanax and never go outside again. he hee.


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> This is the lounge, dumb-dumb.


I dont want your opinion. Get your damn nose out of my discussion with others. Just because u are bored doesn't mean u should the questions I ask from others. I told u that i treat everyone the same way i am treated. My warning is simple, don't waste your golden time on me.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need help
> 
> pls pls pls lps pls pls plslpslpslpsplslpslpsplsl send kayleigh benzos


the purple footballs right, those are good ?


----------



## Hylight

JoEhJoEh said:


> The whole world needs benzos.....


the generics are good too ?

I don't know what are they, but seem to work.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> You sure it's not a dipper? I'm not sure I'd smoke that shit.



He just fucking came to my house with a hammer.

No BS.


----------



## Mysterier

madness00 said:


> He just fucking came to my house with a hammer.
> 
> No BS.



Were you looking to get nailed?

You may kill me now.


----------



## Hylight

yay. lock the door !


----------



## Hylight

_the planet is losing it's mind, i can't go through this alone. lol. _


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> I dont want your opinion. Get your damn nose out of my discussion with others. Just because u are bored doesn't mean u should the questions I ask from others. I told u that i treat everyone the same way i am treated. My warning is simple, don't waste your golden time on me.


might wanna take it to pm if privacy is what you're after.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> He just fucking came to my house with a hammer.
> 
> No BS.



Jesus christ, dude's a fucking psycho. I think you were right to give him a wide berth. You got a baseball bat or something under your bed? Just in case?


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> He just fucking came to my house with a hammer.
> 
> No BS.


I heard they use those in rough neighborhoods. ;]


----------



## Hylight

*at the door: *Crazy

*madness: *I got this


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Jesus christ, dude's a fucking psycho. I think you were right to give him a wide berth. You got a baseball bat or something under your bed? Just in case?



He's cool he gave me a Heineken afterward.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> He's cool he gave me a Heineken afterward.



You sure you didn't miss your calling as some kind of hostage negotiator?


----------



## Hylight

i dunno. can someone that wants to block be able to block all or everyone. i don't know, i just feel such deep despair at times.


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> might wanna take it to pm if privacy is what you're after.



No need to do that. I just think I dont have to talk to ppl who make me puke. Let me know if u notice anything wrong this idea.


----------



## TumajNuri

TumajNuri said:


> I dont want your opinion. Get your damn nose out of my discussion with others. Just because u are bored doesn't mean u should answer the questions I ask from others. I told u that i treat everyone the same way i am treated. My warning is simple, don't waste your golden time on me.


----------



## Fire&Water

Why didnt u learn2lounge
in 2015?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> No need to do that. I just think I dont have to talk to ppl who make me puke. Let me know if u notice anything wrong this idea.


you seem to be the one doin all the talkin fucktard. if you don't want people responding to your post take it to pm.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> No need to do that. I just think I dont have to talk to ppl who make me puke. Let me know if u notice anything wrong this idea.


----------



## Hylight

that's all old school account !


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> You sure you didn't miss your calling as some kind of hostage negotiator?



He was fucking with me the entire time. Now we're cool.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> He was fucking with me the entire time. Now we're cool.



Seemed more like he was probing you to see if you were an easy mark to me, but whatever. If you good, then good.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

He's white too he's like us white niggas got to stick together lol.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> He's white too he's like us white niggas got to stick together lol.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> He's write too he's like us white niggas got to stick together lol.



Lol, I'd be calling a rental agency if I were you before you become part of his Aryan Brotherhood gang.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Lol, I'd be calling a rental agency if I were you before you become part of his Aryan Brotherhood gang.



I'm addicted to chaos 

Been in a couple other similar but not nearly as intense situations since being homeless. IDK how my teeth are still in my head.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Going out at 1am with my buddy because some guy who gets a monthly check owes us both drugs.

I'll wear my running shoes this time.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'm addicted to chaos
> 
> Been in a couple other similar but not nearly as intense situations since being homeless. IDK how my teeth are still in my head.



Yeah, fun and games until your luck runs out and you meet someone intent on doing some damage. I'm rooting for you, but get out while the getting out's good I say. You can still have a chaotic life if that's what you want and not live in a hellhole. I mean, worrying about crackhead room mates stealing your jerseys? Psycho white guys that think you're buddies that show up with a hammer? Yeah, fuck that noise, not for me anyways.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Going out at 1am with my buddy because some guy who gets a monthly check owes us both drugs.
> 
> I'll wear my running shoes this time.



Careful dude, but do what you gotta do.


----------



## Hylight

just say *no *to xanax and beer


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Careful dude, but do what you gotta do.



I need more friends like you


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you seem to be the one doin all the talkin fucktard. if you don't want people responding to your post take it to pm.


U are right. Every member of this website is allowed to reply my comments/questions and opinions i share in "lounge" but if the one who responds is someone i dislike, the biggest respect i can show is "disregarding his/her reply" plus u are the only person who complains about me a lot.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ 

- haven't read any of his posts
- seems like a bitch
- hate his profile pic


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I need more friends like you



We're FB friends now, that's practically a BL wedding. Just be smart man and don't push it. I'm admittedly risk averse when it comes to violence after almost dying in Lao.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> U are right. Every member of this website is allowed to reply my comments/questions and opinions i share in "lounge" but if the one who responds is someone i dislike, the biggest respect i can show is "disregarding his/her reply" plus u are the only person who complains about me a lot.



Lol, almost everyone you have come into contact with has disliked you. Let me clue you in. If you smell shit all day while you're walking around, check your shoe.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> ^
> 
> - haven't read any of his posts
> - seems like a bitch
> - hate his profile pic


like a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I lounge hard sometimes.

I'd never heart your heart on purpose though, Hylight.


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> Lol, almost everyone you have come into contact with has disliked you. Let me clue you in. If you smell shit all day while you're walking around, check your shoe.


Suck ur own dick asshole, i told u im not a gay,


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> U are right. Every member of this website is allowed to reply my comments/questions and opinions i share in "lounge" but if the one who responds is someone i dislike, the biggest respect i can show is "disregarding his/her reply" plus u are the only person who complains about me a lot.


did you see any stained glass windows on your way into the lounge? I've read one or two sentences of your Stephen King length posts so you are confusing me with someone else iirc


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> Suck ur own dick asshole, i told u im not a gay,



You are so gay. It is confirmed. You're so deep in the closet that you're in fucking Narnia. You're so gay that you went to the Love Parade in Amsterdam and they told you to turn it down a notch. Just accept it, be free, suck some dick, you might be able to take that massive surrogate stick you have up your ass and replace it with some actual dick like you want.

You:


----------



## TumajNuri

No need for insults, your face says it all.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TumajNuri said:


> No need for insults, your face says it all.



How old are you serious question?


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> No need for insults, your face says it all.



Your insults are not even middle school level. Learn2lounge fucking noob. Also, unlike you, I don't have my face as my avatar you narcissistic little middle-eastern-gremlin-rapist fuck.


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> You are so gay. It is confirmed. You're so deep in the closet that you're in fucking Narnia. You're so gay that you went to the Love Parade in Amsterdam and they told you to turn it down a notch. Just accept it, be free, suck some dick, you might be able to take that massive surrogate stick you have up your ass and replace it with some actual dick like you want.
> 
> You:



Continue barking like that monotheist guy from saudi.

I'd like to see things from your point of view but I can't seem to get my head that far up my ass


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yawnnnn.


----------



## TumajNuri

madness00 said:


> How old are you serious question?



36, but age doesnt matter in friendships or hostility. Yesterday i respected everyone a lot and made some kids like BK spoiled. Its time to be serious and show reaction to his islamic point of view. He talks exactly like a real muslim.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't tell if you're joking?

It's all good.

Don't really care.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> 36, but age doesnt matter in friendships or hostility. Yesterday i respected everyone a lot and made some kids like BK spoiled. Its time to be serious and show reaction to his islamic point of view. He talks exactly like a real muslim.



Careful man, I might issue a fatwah against you


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've banned this kid like 5 times.

If you ever see him in TL tell him doodoo kaka.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I've banned this kid like 5 times.
> 
> If you ever see him tell him doodoo kaka.



Lol at the 8/13 warnings. BL is more forgiving than I thought. Will pass on the message if I see him. Night dude.


----------



## TumajNuri

It's better to let


madness00 said:


> I can't tell if you're joking?
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> Don't really care.



Im sorry, at least i apologize when betray an innocent. Yesterday I decided to put an end to these arguments by apologizing. But kidz like "BK" continued barking. I swear, yesterday he stayed up the whole night to piss me off while i was busy at work.


----------



## TumajNuri

madness00 said:


> I've banned this kid like 5 times.
> 
> If you ever see him in TL tell him doodoo kaka.




U are a moderator, so I respect your judgement. Asking me to stop caring is a good advice. I swear I regret wasting my time to prove him that Im not who he thinks.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> It's better to let
> 
> 
> Im sorry, at least i apologize when betray an innocent. Yesterday I decided to put an end to these arguments by apologizing. But kidz like "BK" continued barking. I swear, yesterday he stayed up the whole night to piss me off while i was busy at work.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TumajNuri said:


> U are a moderator, so I respect your judgement. Asking me to stop caring is a good advice. I swear I regret wasting my time to prove him that Im not who he thinks.



It's all good dude we're just shitting on your dick. Im sure IRL we'd all get along.


----------



## TumajNuri

Hey @BK, Im sorry, youtube is banned in china's mainland. dont expect me to watch whatever u share. Your effort to humiliate me is useless. This morning, i received msg from two amazing bluelighter who tried to explain who BK is, and why arguments happening in lounge is unfortunately very common.

It's been a short time since i replaced another famous drug-forum with Bluelight. Since I am new to this website, i need advices and if fail to stop arguing, my account deserves to be blocked.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You don't deserve anything like that.

BL is very lenient.

I called @BellaJewel  an ignorant bitch in her lovely thread, even though she seems like a sweetheart.

GLHF.


----------



## mal3volent

Seriously though you like dudes right


----------



## TumajNuri

madness00 said:


> It's all good dude we're just shitting on your dick. Im sure IRL we'd all get along.



I know, my mom died in a car crash in turkey when i was a university student in a city called "izmir" she was a humanitarian and totally xenophile just like me. even trolling knows a limit. its ok if someone hates me, but insulting my parents is really intolerable. i could have insulted that kid (BK) back but i didn't.


----------



## TumajNuri

madness00 said:


> I called @BellaJewel  an ignorant bitch in her lovely thread, even though she seems like a sweetheart.



Yes, i've talked to her before. she sounds friendly just like u.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

TumajNuri said:


> Yes, i've talked to her before. she sounds friendly just like u.


Both of you need to understand that I’m a truly malevolent person. Kidding! I’m actually very nice IRL!


----------



## TumajNuri

mal3volent said:


> Seriously though you like dudes right



Sorry to have kept u waiting. whats up? are u still online?


----------



## mal3volent

There are hot singles in your area online now!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> There are hot singles in your area online now!


not anymore. lock down  got them girls butts wide as all outside now.


----------



## TumajNuri

BellaJewel said:


> Both of you need to understand that I’m a truly malevolent person.



We both do! Plus i like your avatar. Reminds me of the figures that we were told to draw in art galleries. Although reminds me of aphrodite goddess.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

l̵̡̧̡̛̛̛̬̬͖̯̞̦̟̜̻̹͚̫͔̻͚̻͎̱͌̉͛̀͐̿́̆́́̓̀͒̿͌̈́̌͊̌̑̐͒͒̓̂̽̌͆̒̔̀̈́̂̀͋̔̌̌̒͂͂̏̈̂̏̌͒̏̐̎͋̍̀̂͂͊̆͂̀͐͂̈́͌́̈̉̄͒̉̍͐̂̒̌͆̀͛̓͛̀̽̈̓̑͋̈̉͐̀͆͂̉̚͘̚͘͘͘̚͠͠͠͝͝͝͠ĭ̷̧̡̢̨̨̢̧̛̟̫̼̫͍͔̞̜̟͎̪̤̟̘̱͉̥̘͙̮̭͉̭͍̫̗̭̥̘͓͔͈̤͚̝̮͉͙͍̟̬͍̲̻̯͈̜̖͔̠̗̠̰͉̥͔̔̅͆͌̈̄̒̒̉̈́̔̊͌̍̍̓͆́̇͗͆̀̆̏̉̾̊̀́͊̂̈͒͌̒̈́̀̈͂̆̇͌̓͐̈̈́̋̎̎́̄̈̑̃̀̽̔̃́̕̚͘̕͜͠͠͝͝͠͝͝ͅͅf̶̨̡̡̡̨̢̢̢̡̛̛̰̹̙͉̥̘͙̙͎͚͖̺͈̥̦͇̜̫̦̪̯̣͚̼̪̺̬̜͈͕͚͉͎̮̠̹̺͓̺̬̭̬͇͚͔̮̱̖̘͈͎̹̣̥̻̜̜̝͇̬̝̬̫̙̙̔̈̉̓̑͂̒̐̍͐̾̋̿͑͊̇͑̓̏̈̈̊̒̌̌̔̌̐̉̈́́̈́̓̂̀̀́͂͑̇̄̉́͘͜͜͝͠͝ͅę̵̨̡̧̧̧͓͉̱͇̟̘̱̣̭͎̦̳̼̳͔̜̝̥͓̺͎͔̗͎̹̪̦͖̲̹͓̤̖̹͙͇͇̦̱̹̯͇̭̫̥̱̯̬̤̪̭͛͐̈́̌̈̊̍́̋̐̈̊̂͛̒͊̽̍̅̽̆̀̿̈̈́͂̀̑̾͊̒̑̔͒̔́͋͐̄̏̂̆̉̚̕̕͜͝ͅͅͅ ̷̡̨̢̡̢̧̹̫̮͖̘̲̤̥̹̦͉̹̣̥̥̟̗̮̖̱̱̠̙̰̼̳͖̟̳̰͕͙̠̦͖̜̮̮͕͍̒͑͌͊͊͑͗̑͂̓͐́̇̀̂̔͐̔̋̊͋̈̿̄̇̊͌̂̐̌͒́͊́̈́̀́̋̃́̐̄̈̊̑̍̿̅̕̚͘͝͝͝͝į̷̛̪̜͖͙̦̩̲̘̜̤̘̰̘̘͓̖̫̙͈̠̗̺̦̰̜͈̤͎̼͖̀̆̓̅̑̾͋͗̓̓̋̾̏̈́̂̉̄͊̾̀͐̔͑̓̂͊̀̌͛̏̉̌̓͜͝͝͠s̴̠̘͕̝̤͈̙̻͕͚̙̯̮͙̭̿́͗͋̄͒̍̔̓̈͐̂͌̓̇̉̓́̎̓͊̓̄͗̾̋͆̓͒̈̍̇̅̆̔̓̍̈́̓̽͐̏̋̚͘̕̕͝͝͝ ̴̡̨̧̡̧̡̢̢̨̨̢̧̧̛̟̰̗̰̣̠̰̬̖̼͎͚̝͈̺̥̜̻͖̳̪͇̘̥͕͇̩͈̯͙̲̭̣̩͓̠̪͖̲̫̥̳̩͖̤̭̥͉̖̠̠̗̗̞̰̝̣̩͙̲̪̩̩̪̪̦̱̞̬̪͕͉͎̏͐͐̓́̇͐̌̽̂̑͑͂̍̈́̊̈́͗̓͒͐̓̈́̈́̏͋̃̇͆͜͠ͅm̵̡̨̨̡̨̨̧̧̢̢̨̧̧̧̛͙͚͍̮͙̗̪͙̗̣͔̳̯̮̗̙̳̰̲̯̫͎͎̱͍̳͉̭̦̞̻͈͎̤͓͙̝̪͙̥̼̜͕̞̝̠̜̬̩͇͖̱̬̟̻̣͙̯͖̥̙͓̭̬̬̰̮̱̪͈̳̘̩̥̹͙͕͈̜͇͙̤͉̦̰͙̏̊͐͊͛͑̄̇̃̾̈͂͐͋̽͆́̈̋̆̇̇̀͆̿̈́͗̄̃͋͆̇͆̓͂͋̅̽̉́͗̉͋͗̉͗͌̾̋̅̽̀͗̈̍̍̿̿̽̀̈́̌́̅͐͐̅͂̂͆̊͂̓͐̌̏̉͛̏͑̐̏̋̈́̈́͂̎̾́͌̊̊́̈́̑͐̚͘̕̚͘͘͝͠͠͠ͅͅy̶̢̨̨̢̧̨̡̛̛̛͖̩̰̦̼̰̻̩͈̻̭͇͔̩̱̜͙̮͇̤̹͓͙̗̞̖̺̫̟͖̳̝̹͓̞̯͓̱̜͖̪͙̜̜͓̖̳͉̱̱̱͍͍͙̱͓͎̣̞̮̠̱̠͔̣̭̲̜̅͒̒̋̓́͋̑̇̿́̅͒́̃̀͛̇̓̊̾̐̐̊̀̌̈́́́́͐͐̂̾̏̀͛̋̃̍̈̐͌̓͑͆̈́̾̈́͐̃̓͋̀̔́̀̾͑͊̂͂̊͆̔̚͘̚͘̚̕͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅ ̷̡̢̧̻̹̜̜̩̳͍̰̖̭̮̘̘͕͇̦̙̹̤̙̱̮̪̩̦̠̲̙͖̪͔͉̭̰̙̝̫̤͍̳̯͖͈̭͇̯̰̺̱̯̘͇̮̰̠̳̬̺͓̣̖͛̋̎͋̌͋̕͜͜͝ͅͅͅc̵̡̧̧̨̢̡̨̛̞̘͎̩̦̟̯͕̜͈͓̱̪̻̹͕̺̖̹̠̤͓̼̮̙̦̤͖̰̯̪̤̘̯̘̙̠̻̻̪̫̮͓̱͇͕̰͉̬̼̠̻̼͓̗̟͕̰̞̥̜͖͙̭͓̲̥̻͎͖̫̦̤̪͍͔̻̻̼̱̙̟̯̪͇̾̑͒̈́̽̒̿̃͛̾͋́̎͒̏̊͂̎̆̿̍̊͒̋̉̓͂̇͛̎͗̋̍̓͋͐̐̽̑̓̍̿́͒͗̓̒̄̈̓͂̈́̅̓̊̀̽̒̒͗̑̓̐͗̿̋͊͆̋̔̈́̽̂́̈́̈̽̆̈́̾͑̏̈̆̐͛̈́́̐͘̚̕̚͘͘͜͜͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠ơ̸̢̧̧̢̧̨̧̧̡̛̛̛̛̛̱̩̤͖͇̫̰̯̠͙͍͙̲̠̟͈̘̝͚͙͔̳̟̫̞̼̘̹̲̙͖̞̤̲̬͉͉͉̻̻̞̥̖̥͉̝̬̗̝̟̰̱̗̱̞͎̠̮͎͕̫̝̬͙̼͓̟̱͕̪̖͙̬͎̩͎̣̩̫̙͓͈͚̻͉͖͆̄̂̃̉͑̈́́̒̓̉̎͆̓̔̋͆͌̉̒̆̇̈́̃̈́̀͗̌͒̈́́̑́̊̓͌̍͛̈́̏̈́͌͒͑͒͐͂̏̂͐͒̆̔̊͛͑͋̇͒̏́̏̍̾̈̐̑̏̓̒̿́̅͂̾̐̿̚͘̚̕̚͘̕͜͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅͅf̵̤̣͔̤̱̘͎͎̫̱̣̤̖̳̖͕͆̃̆̉́̓̈́̐̓͊̈́̾̀̽̈́͆̈́͛͘͝f̴̡̢̛͕̠͚̪̘͙̟͈̻̘̝͎͚̫̜̝̲̩̪̗̭͇̭̙͔̤̙̙͖̎̐͐͛̽͂̑͑͐̐̆̀̄̿͗̽͛̐̿́̅̾͂̿͆̊̂̇́̾̍̈̆̈̽̄͛̏́̎͛̃͗͋͐̍̿͋͗̈́́̀̂̌͆̈́͗́̉͂̚̕̕̚͘̚͘̕͝͠͠ȉ̸̛̥̤̻͈͖̩̣̮͕͇̦̠͚͚̳̘͙̝̫͎͍̂͌̒̈̑͂̾́̏́̃̈́̑͐͂̒͒͛̔͛̈́̃̑̿̀̾͂̎̌̃̈́͆̿̑̍́͛̉̉́̄͌̍̄̔͒̽̉̾̿͒̀͋̒̽͆̏͐̽̄͂̂̔̑̃̈́̇̈́̀̔̈́͌̾̈́͒̉̃̔̊̈́͗̂̓́̈́̏͑̓͘̚̚̕͘͝͝͝͝͠͠ͅn̸̨̧̢̡̛̛̛̲̰̟̲͉̙̭͔̪̻̭̠͚̻̩̯͕̳̜͈͇͕͔̝͓̤̉͊̃́̌̀̇̔̍͋͌̓̎͊̈́̓̽̊́̒̌͂͑̇͌̄́̃̆͂̉̋͆̕͘͜͝͝͝
m̷̨̨̨̢̡̛͓͓̣̺͕̼̝̼̺͉̪͚̺̜̳͙̯͎̟͙̪̬̖̱͇̼̱̥͈̮̫̳̗̖̟̲͔̮̳̭̖̲̠͕͙̠̠̝̻̣̬̙͇͒̄́̅̓̏̔͒͌̽̅̒̀͂͆͋̐͑͊̄̐̿̓͋̃͊͐̈́̃̀̑̆̽͒͌̓̑̓̄͋̀̕̕̕̚͜͜͝͝͝ͅͅÿ̶̨̧̢̧̨̧̢̡̧̨̧̛̛͕͇̗̩̤͎̙̺̺̦̦̬͚̺̖̫̣̗̱͉͎̬̰͖̰̲̣̙͈̤͙͎̼̼̤̗͉̮̮̰͉̩̦̩̤̜̼̫̺̣͕͚̺̲̞̠́͋͆̈͊̅̒͐̉̇͗͋̈́̀͋̊͛̈̿͗̇͆̍̊̏̍̓̀͋̍̈́̉͛̔̽͊̔̄̄̍̈́̉̆̎͛͌̑̉̽̔͂̈́̐͋̃͆̍̃̊̒͂̈́̇͌̃͑̏̽̈́̓̌͐̉̓̊̅͛̄͂̌̏́̓̌͛́̃͒͑̈́͊̒͑̏̌͂̈̓͆̉̈́͌̒̅̆̀̂̈́͌͆̔́́͒̋͂̾̐̊̅̎̍̀̄͐̄͂͑̋̓̈̎̇͒́̿̽̂̅̆͂̎̾̌̌͋̄̓̈́͘͘̕̕̕̚͘̕̚̚̕͜͝͠͝͝ͅ ̵̡̡̡̮͓̳͚̱̱̤͔̮̭̦̪͙̱͎͈̼̻̱̺̩̝̪̺̱̟̳̠̰͎͖͉̺͔͍̣̰́͐́̾̑͒͊̈̈́́̐̂̅̂́̈́́̐̊͑̐͐͊͑̆̈́̍̏̿̎̏̔͗̅͋̋̏̃̍̓̀̓̀́̃̊͊̕̕̚͝͝͝͝͝ͅç̵̢̢̢̧̡̧̧̧̨̧̧̧̢̡̧̨̛͎͎̤̥̬̣͕͎̣̭̰̦̟̝͔̹̺̤̺̞͖̹̮̗̪̟͍͚̲̫̰̲̪̞̹̥̱̮͉͎̘̫͉̗̬͖̣͉̜͎̩̯̜͎͉̼̘̙͚̠̤͍̬̩̠̥̯̹̥͓̫̼̜̺͉͍̼̮̺̼̙̪̦̠̻̜͎͚͖̹̘̗͓͎͚̘̭̠͉̪̱̹̭̫̳̼̺̜̗̖̹͕͔̭͎̜̩͉̺̪̻̭̥͈͈͚̪̱̤̟̱̖̠̗̼̯̪̲̝͇̹̃͗͑͗̑̂̈́͒͂͑͂̃̆͊͒͊̈́̑͐̿͑͆̈́͌̈́̈́̔̀̄̈́̆̽̍͗̄͋̍̓͗̑̊͂̏͌͛́̒͂̊̐̆̃͛͋̓̓͐͒̎̀̈́̀̇̏́͆̊̀̊͑̓̃̓͗́͗̈͊͒̑̃́́͊̈́͌́̎̿̋̑̿̐̂͂̈́͑́̂̅̒̀̀̐͋͛͑͐̀͗̓̏̆̾̌͗͋̑̎̎̆̒̔̀̾̈́̄̉̍̀̕̚̚̕̕̚͜͜͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅō̸̡̡̨̨̨̡͖̥͍̭͓̰̝̲̭̤̰͙͍͓͍̤̤̝̜̱̯̠̹͔͔͚͍̼̺̬̲̪͉͉̳̤̞͉͖̰̲̩̮̺͖̖̯̔̑͆͊͆͠ͅņ̶̧̡̨̨̧̡̧̨̢̢̨̧̢̢̡̛͍̠̙͈͖̹͖̟̻͍̹̜̳͚̳̼̼̗̟͚͖͉̬̝̩̗͙̭͎̹͉̳͍̼̙͚̹̭̪̺̗̮͓̖͔͖̱̹̪͙̺̲̲̥̜̳̘̼̺̼͚̙̳̪̯̗̤̼̭̬̫͉͈͍̭̝̹͓̭̤̘͔̮͇͚̘̱̥̯̠̥̣̼̲̲̘͈̜͇͈̱͙͚̫̹͓̗̗̤̰̪̯͖͈̞͎̭̲̼̗̥̘͈̘̝̲̪̥̟͇͈͚̙̺͓̻̞̘̞̬͕̟̙̝͖̌̎͊̐̌̒͗̽͐̍̎̌͊̐̈́̂̎͗̈́̂̊͐̅̅͒̌̇̋̔̍̈̔̐͛̀̋̐͘͜͜͠͝͠͝͠t̶̢̢̢̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̢̧̢̢̰̘͇̝̰̠͍̜̝̟̮̠͕̘̦̮̞͙̼̼̱͖͎̭̰̞̰̩̝͈̲͓̰̤͚͔̝͓̹̥̳̘̳͉̳̜̗̬͓̰̫͎̙͈̙͕̤̞̜̱̗̰͙͓͕̞̝̳̬͍̯͔̣̺̙̳͓̬͎̳̝͖̻͖̱͚̗̩͈͓͇͕͚̟̺̮̹̰̱͔̬̪̥̰̥͎̳̬͉̙͕͙͔̩̗͎̰͓̼̰̲͎̐̌́͑̇̏̚͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅͅȋ̸̢̨̢̨̢̡̢̢̨̡̢̧̧̛̛̗̠̤͕̟̞̪̘͉͉̭͔̻͓̮̟̪̭͈͔̩̱̱̱̗͙̼͎͕̼̖͓̮̬̮͖̯̖̰͙͔̰͓̗̫̥͙͍͚̜̘̻͓͙̮̱̰̭͔̳̖̩̝̰̩̭̻̰̩̺̖͙͈̰̯̙͈̟͔̜̤̜̺̖̱̩͇̞͖̞͓̖̻̖̘͖̤̖͈̙̫̉́̌̅̈́́́̽̎͌͊̏͊̑͑̏͂̇̃͗̐̂̄̈́́͒̒͆̈́̊̽̿̄͒͑̐̃͂̓̃̓́͂̇̃̿̉̉̓̓̈́̿̎̇̀̊̀̕̚̚̕͜͜͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅṅ̴̨̧̛̛̛͕̱̤̫̭̭̻̖͉̪̪͓̥̺̘̰̪̮̝̦̮̫͖̦̮̗͙͉̩̟̰̠̰͋̃̔̈́͐̋̀͐̑̽͑̉͑̈͐̽͗̂̽͑̆͒͂̔̓̈̎̒͌̄͊̊̈́̇̚̚̕͘͝͝͠ͅͅư̵̧̨̨̧̢̢̨̡̢̢̢̛̛̛̛͔̟͙̯̬̲͈̦̻̻͕͙̼̗̼̖̥͈̟͙̤͎̹̥͇͓̼̞̱̰̬̰̳̳̲̪̲̩̻͇͕̼͈̯͉͙̪͇͇̙͙̣̞̘̺̱̲̟̺̪͇̬͕͚̝̟̤͇̪̟͉̰̳̜̭̠̥͇̭͉̣̫̺͆̀̾̈́̽̐͛͗́͊͋͗͆̏̂̄̓̾̌̌́̔͐̓̅̂͌̀͂͛̈́̌̄́̓̈́͑̀̾̀̌̎̐̀͐̄̉͋̌̀͛͗̀͌̏̾́̑́̇̽͌̍̇͒͑̕̕̕̕̕͜͠͠͝͝͠͠͝ͅͅḙ̸̢̨̡̧̨̧̨̛̰̝̯̠̣̣̬͉̫̘͔͓͖͍̟̲̬͎͚̱̮͈̘͔̖̙̞̗̳̪̝̝͔̹̱̼̰̠͔̘͓̞̣̱̟̞̙͉͈͇̟̥̦̞̱̪̻̞̮̻͔̖͚̣͓͓̣͓͎̰̺̗̖͇̳̥̥̥̫͔͌̿̌̂̇̾͊͌̋͛̂̅̓̃̈́͌͌͒͆̇̓̋̏̋̆̊̅̐̑̚̕͜͠͝͝d̶̢̛̛̛̛̥̳̟̗͙̞̯̫̗͓͓̺͎͍͖͌͒̅̀͛̿̅̔̄̔̂̀̽́̌̈́̎̈́̉̾̎͒̀̃͋̎͑̃̑̈̍̆̐̅̄͆̆̑̑̇͗̍̈́͑̂̆̅͂̅͊͒̈́͘͘̚̕̕͘͝͝͠͝͝͠ ̶̧̧̢̧̨̡̡̧̛̛̛͉̹̜̘̜̘͍̗̼͍͇͇͉͓̦̭̹̥̗͖̲̟͙̭̘̟͕̲͈̥͉͔̖̳͓̼͙̙̳̻̬̪̘̙̲̻̱̮͇̱͒͆͒͌̈́͊́̌̿̋͛̇̓̋͊̄͛̓̊̀̃̇̇̀̀̔̃̿́̄͐̎͂̇́̃͛͑͂̓̎͆͊̓͗̂͒̆̎̔̈̈́̋̄̇͆̋͆̔̉̌͛̉̾̃͂͆͂̿̔̎́̒͒̋̉̃̔͆͐̿͊͋͂͐̾̆̈́́̒̈͌͋͆́̍͆̆̾̉̎̎̔̀̈̍̃̆͐̐͐͂̈̑͌́͋̀̕͘͘̕̕̚͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅę̶̧̨̡̡̢̢̨̢̧̨̢̨̛͇̖͚̤͕̮͖͕͙̲̮̳̩͉͎̯̩̝̱̠̮̘̳̞̟̝̹̲̹̫͈̝̥͍͉̞̟̦̬̱͎̺̩̳͔͈̲̩̹̲̙͈̜̺̯͕̰̠̥̜̹̜̣̤̟͉̺̼͖̜̪͚̟͚͇̗͚͇̮̹͓̯̬̲̯̺̪̻̦̩͍̪̬̣̖̦̳̖̩͈͖͓̘̳͓͚̯̙̲̤̖̪̖̣̫̝̞̹̳̬̫͕̤͈͕͍̲̻̱͙̳̱͚̘̳̠͔͓̪̾̓̄̍̉̉̓͒̏̇̎̉͌̀̏̂͊̾̽̎̔̓́͗̏̅͌̌̍̈͐̀̾̄̃̾̈̔͂̉̔̓̽̾͐̊̾̑̈͒͌͛́͐͆̋̂̊́̎̿͊̋̓̀̑̾͂͌͋̅̈́̃̐͆̚͘̚͜͜͜͝͝͝͠ͅx̸̡̢̨̡̢̧̢̢̡̨̧̧̛̘̝̺̟̰͙̭͉̼̗̗͕͙̪̜̟͔̘͔̠̲̘̟̟͈̮̼̣̠̗̜͎̥̞̩̘̺͍̗̜̖̹̟̞̭̫͚̲̫͙͇̱̼̟̣̝̫̫̪̤͓̞̼̼̲͇̝̭̣͚̮̯͉͇̝̳̪̬̳͍̱̭̤͓̤͔̰̯̥̟̠̜͕͔͙͙̙̩̹̫͕̦̮̭̎͋̓̀̈́̅̍͛͂̍͐͌̉̏͑̋͘̕͜͜͝ͅͅͅi̵̢̧̨̧̡̡̧̢̡̨̡̨̧̧̨̧̧̙̭̳̺͍͈̥̺̯̼̤͔̝͚̦͈̬̰̯̱̳̹̜̥̲͍͇̝̹͕̥͍̼̟̳̳̹͈̲̠̣̰̱̥̜̹͉̥̭̟̩̦͇̺̱̥̲̰̩̜̬̥͖̺̣͈̦̘̰̱̰͇͇̠͈̪͔̙̻͚̗̫̼̩̤͚͕̹̬̖̰̠̱͔͈̪͚͙̬̜̝̦̥͕͓̱̥̗̱̳̼̠̊̇̈̈́͜͜ş̵̡̧̡̡̨̨̢̨̡̧̧̧̢̛̗͍͈͇͈̦͍͈̗̫̞͙̰͎̟͕͓͓͈̬̭͓͍̟̥̱̗͕̦̟̗̥̪̮̱̜͔̤̣͚̳̫̖̮͎̞̤̮̩̯̗͈̳͇̻͇̱̺̞͚̬̣͚̙̻͔̮͓͙͉͕̘͔͚̗̣̼͔̱̗̤̹̺͍̳͖͈̤̤͖͕͙̯̩̯̝̭̫͎͕̹̣̜͈͈̮̱̥̗̮̜̺͓͍̱̠̖̪͚̠̹͓͕͉̹̙͉̹̤͔̱͉͑̈́̄̋̅͊͊̆́́́̿͐͛̇͒̀͗̑̈͛̒̑̐̄̿̾͊̒̿̀̅͛̔͐̑̾̽̉̎͂̄̌̃̐̆̃̀̎̅͛͛̈́̅̎͌̈́̔̐̊͊͛̂̃̽̽̀̆̏̊͆̌̆́̂̂̓̇̆̾̊̆̈̈́̅̏͌̍̔͆̈́̈̋͐́̓́̈́̽̃̄̽̊͐̓͌̉́̍̓̌̒̅͗̌̇̈̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚͜͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅt̷̨̢̨̢̨̛̛̛͇̦̻̪͔̟̦̼̭̲̠̞̯͖͕̻̬͎̫̼̟̥̫̫͈̭̟̪̝̖̲͇̺̟͍̰̬̰̜͔̲̱̪̼͉̬̐̄͂̅̈̈̌̉̈͒̽̍̌̄̽̐̓̔͒͑̈̓̂̀̈́̉̍̈́͒̂̅̅͑̄̒́̓̑̿̑͒̅̋̑̌͒̇̓̐͌͗̉̒̄̍̔̋̾͗̉̽͒͑̾̍̅́͂͛̅̀͗̕̚͘̕̚̚͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ȩ̸̢̨̨̡̢̧̧̢̡̡̢̢̛̛̠̦͔̩̤̻̥̻̗͙͎̰̻̞͕̹̥̠̞̩̺̯͔̜̪̫̹̘̘̩̯̙͉̙͓̘̭̗̥̦̩̯̪͔̱͉͖̯̙͙̠͈͕̱͈͚̳͓̹̼̲̯̣͔͚̭͔͙̣̩̝̤̩͓̖̪̩͖̞͓̮̹̟̠͈͇̻̝̥̭͙̦̪͉͕̲̰̲̣͉̖̹͔̙̭̲̼̰̖̩͎̣̺́͐̔́̀̈́̀͌̄̔̏͆̓̔̿́̒̉̌̽͋̑̐͐̿̓̀͂̓̎̎̿͒͆̄̓̒̾̈͆̈́̀̉͒͂́͛̓͒̅́͆̇̄̈́̉͛́̑̊͑̌̌̐̂̀̉̈̀͑̉̀̈̉̐̀̈́̈́͌͐̄̔͗̆̌̄͂̂̀̅̊̓̈́́̈̉̽̏́͑̎̒̃̄̅͐̇̿͆̎̈́͛͛́́͐̈́͂̂͌̕͘̕͘͘̚̕͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅn̶̨̨̨̡̡̢̧̯̜̞̮̮̹͈͙̞̖̖̰͓̟͉̻͍̰͇̬̝̞̜̦̝̗̻͎̖̻̻͈͍̝̤̠̖̩̟͖͎̦͙̲̝͕͇͓̳̻̺̱͉̫̹͖̬̖̥̩̞͉̳̤̮̱͚̗͚̲̝̦̭͖͉̜̭̝̖͎͙͕̪͉̪̼͛̇́̔̓̃̔̒͛͆͗͊̋́͘̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͝ĉ̶̛̛̣̥̺̱͒̐͗̽̈́̄̀̍̄̐͛͗̈͑̀̆͆́͗́͆͑́̓̽̀͋̽͋̇̄́́̋́̋̿̄̄̅̅̾̇́̒̃̋̀̈͋́͛̒̎̕͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͝͝͝͝͠e̷̡̧̧̧̡̨̢̪̺͖̠̲̭̩̼̹͍̠̱̗͈͓̠̳̥̮̲̱̳̞͇̦̱̤̙̙͓̫̫̖̠̭̘̙͙͎̫̜̤̼͎̤͇̖̪̭̠̱̼̤̺̝̱͇̘̻̥̘̺͓̞̩̦͙͖̥̞̯̬̬͓̤͓͇̥̲̹̺̺̝̗̳͈̭̪͇̤̯̙̪͓͕̱̝̲̗̥͍̣͔͔͕̯̬͍̲̳̲͓͎͇̻̋̾̈͑́̌͌͗͜͜͜͝͠ͅ ̸̢̡̧̛̛̛̛̛͖͔̦͕̹̣̼̗̳͉̤͚̘̻̟͗̏͆͑̾̈̓͆̆̀̎͛̏̾͐͗̈́͐̓̈́̔̽͐͆͗̐͐̐̀̎̅̋͗̆̍̆̒͌͆̽̆̓̏̍̈́̽͌̀̍̎̔̀̍̅͂͊̌̓͋̃͂̑́͊̄̾͛̈́̽͘̕̚̚͘̚̕͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ì̸̧̢̨̧̢̧̡̡̡̡̢̨̢̧̢̛̛̳̱̝̮͎̩̣͙͔̪͈̖̞̟̼̲̣̮̳͕͚̤̤͙̯̫̩̯͇͖͙̜͖̞̝̹͙̪͕̤̝̞̮̥͍̯̣͓̙̤̻͔̬̙̼͎͓͙̫̩̥͉̼̰̰̮͉̩͍̖͈͚͖̟̮̪̪̝̦̳͔̩͙͕̯̙̗̳̝͈̭̭̰̮͓̣̫͓͚͈͓̖͎̗̹͎̰̮̜̣͈̝̱͍͚̬͎̲͎̙̙̙̰͕̣̫̬̻̫̳̹̉͋̾̐̏̅͗̈́͐̀͆̃͒̀̇̅̍̉͂̂̆͊͊̂̒̾̇͐́̔̔͛̉́̋̓̈́̊̉̈́͊͒̑͒̉̐̃̽̕̚̚͘͜͝͝͝͝͝ͅş̵̨̢̨̨̨̧̧̛̳̩̪̱͍͓͖̗͔̦̬̲͇̦̲̬̬̹͙̟̞̘͔͈͔͕͉̘͈̩̪̤̭̬̪͈͍͇̦̣̜̰̖͚̱̥̲͈͉̩̻͚̤̳̺̼͇̬͓͔̺̺̺͙͎̜̖͇͈̙͇̯̲̪̮̫̹̞͓̟̺̝̣͓͖̬̩͉̘͍̣̘̝͓̥̩̥͕͓͒̅͌̔͑͒͒̈́̀͊͋͐̐̀̔̀̊̂͋̀̇̽̈́̾͊̃̐̏̒͗̄̋̈́̋̋͘͘̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͝ͅ ̶̨̨̢̡̨̡̡̨̧̧̲̝̬̙̙͖͔͎̥̞̦̭̹̜̠̟͔̼̱͔̣̞͎͔̼͇̻̩̠̤̤͍̗̘͖͓̪̝͍̦̥̰̝̗͙̗͕̙̠̝͍̲̗̼͎̻̤̙̮͍̪̤̲̗̼͙̼̣̭̟̬̣̤̲̬͙̝̮̹̦̣͚̻̬͙̳͍̻̰̝̲̱̬̜͚͖̙̳̲̙͚̱̜̠̉͗͜͜͜ͅͅͅw̸̨̧̧̡̡̡̛̗͓̙͎̩̝̫̻̭͖̜͇͙̠̺̩͕̥̝̹̳͙̠͔͚͕͔̝̲͕̙̦̻̣̥͖͉͉̬̥̱̲͓͓̗͌́̄̋̍̈́̎̆̊̆̅̈́̈́͋̆̇̐̇̏̈́͒̒̇̓͛̎̒̾͑̔̉̂̂͛̔̽̈́̇̂̈́̅̈́̒̒̀͊̉͆̍̾̐͛͌́̏̏̾̾̃͐̓͆͒͛̆̀̀̌̈́̆͒͌́̓̚̕͘͘͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅơ̵̲͊̓͒̄̽̂̅̑́̀͌̽͑͗̌͂̎̊̀̂̀̃̉͌̃͆͒̿̋̑͋́̈́̇̒̐̀̄̐̒́̆͐̋̍͊̿͆̍̇͐̀̐͊͑͆̊͗̏͑͗͂͗̏̂̎̌̀̍̈́͋̊̓̒̚̕̚̕̚̕̕̕̚͝͝͝͝͝r̴̢̢̢̧̛̛̛͚̯̦̬̮̤͓̤̪̱̗̲̜̟̭̣̘̖͎̮̱̪͕̺̈̏̅̀͋̈́͋͊̈̂͂̿̇̍̽̉̔̀́̈́͗̉̈́͑̀́̄̆̐́͛̑̐̈́͛̈́̊̌͌̄̊̒̾̃̎̆͛̈́͋͒͆̆̀́̓͑̈́̽͋͒͌͑̓́́̓̄͐̆̑̿͂̽͌̃̎̏͋͛̌̇̕̕̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅş̵̢̢̡̧̨̨̡̨̧̨̨̡̢̡̱͚̲̟̳̳͖̫̼̱̫͈͎͔͔̝̞̩̰͙͇̦̖͍̜̮̘̰͖̮̳͉̳͇̮͙̻͔͉̥̜͚͕̤̭͚̥̮͍̱̗̟̪̙̗̬̼̮̗̳̼̳͔͉̖͇̱̼̙͇͍͇͓͍̻͍̜̞̥͎̺̩̫̮̗̖̺͉̻̟̻͓͚̮͍̳̲̗̬̫̯̥̭̗͔͙̙̦̯̤̳̱̹͙̙͕̞̞̤͇̪̠̝͙͇͌̆̍̋̉̆́͒̔̊̈́̈́̓͑͑̔͆͜͜͝͠ͅͅe̵̡̡̢̧̧̨̡̛̛̛͚̬̲͕͈̗̺͍̟̝̗̖̖̫͓̖͇͚͎̖͔̪̟̜͖̯̹̰͖̭̥̜͚͎͕͚͇̹̩͇̙̺͔̯̫̭̠̘̥̞͙͓̳̩̣̱͎͕̼͓̱̭̣̳̞̼̻̝̬̣̭̥̩̘̩̖͉̗̰͙̹͇̬͇̺͇̳̼͎̭̞̜̙͚̘̻͇̖̟͓̭͋̊̄̎͋́̇͑̈̌̔́͗̈͛́̔͑̍̓̅̾̐̉͂̐͑̉̊̓̄̋̏̃̇̍̃̉͑̎̐͆̌̀̿̚̕͘̕͜͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅ ̷̧̧̡̱̰̤̰͔͙̬̭̟̟̗͉̰̼̲̙̗̼̮͙̬̫̼̯͍̪̤͍̪̯͍̤̻̮̹̝͎̠̦̬̺͖̻̫̼͓̺̝̱̙̺̺̝̲͙͙̲̯̺̜̎͂̄̃̀͜ͅt̵̢̡̨̨̛̛͓͚̫̦͚̘̞͎̳̻̠̥̠̞̫͕̥͈̺̺̼͍̬̯͉̞͓̘̹͇͎̠̺̜͍̖͆̿̈́͐̽̐̀̀͐̈́̍͒̒̄̽͂̒͌̈́̀̃͊̽̿̈́̃̃̐̌̔̄͌͛̿͗̎̇̍̃́̊̽͂́͗̃̽̇̅͛̓̀̐͌͘̕̕̚̕̚͜͠͝͝ḩ̶̨̡̡̨̡̛̯̬̩͙͔̖͔̟̬̝̪̘̹̹̞̮͖̻̩͇̗̳͖͚̲͇̱̼̪͚̱̦̠͎͖̠͎̘͍̫̝̖̠̝͚̮̝̫̮͔̰͔̬̰̘͓̞͚̩͖̰̻̱̬̪̪̜͖̣̬͙̈͗̓̅̈́̇͐̎̓͑̇͛͂͊͑͐̄̄̓̍̅͂̄͂́̃̆̉̉̓̑̓̋̊̏̉̍̃͗̇̀́̅̽̆̍͑͂͜͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅą̶̧̧̧̡̡̨̧̧̢̛̣̗̮̰̞̞̳͍̤̹̟̙͚̮͕͉̯͍̮̟̱̦̖̰̦̣̤͉͖̩̠̹͖̹̣̻̰̻͓̳̩̥̫̯̝̼̞̰̭͚̖̞̅̅̂͋̒̓̐͐̈́̈́̓͛̈́͌͊̂̊͆́̐̎̓̑̈́̽̎̓̔͐̎̄̃̾͋̓́̄͆̃́͂̉̅͘̕͜͜͠͠͠͠ͅͅn̵̨̢̡̢̧̢̡̨̡̧̢̨̨̨̡̡̛̯̝̗̗̮͇̻̣̫͉̤̭͕̖̗̙̣͇̞̬̦̬̰̮̗̗̥͚̦̪̖̮̲͚̦͖̝͔̺͈̪͎͍̗̲͓̯̘̳̝͖̹̗̪͎̝̮̞̬͚͖̟̻̮͈̳̟͇̜̜̟̼̣̭̖̫̰̘̰͍͈̬̭̪̮͖̰͔̬̲̼̖̭͈̥̼̰̤͍͔̰͈̖̝̼͖̪͇̱̳̙̯̺͕͓̲̯̼͔̺̥̗͉͖̦̬̲̼̥̰͉̿̊̋͛͐̍̒̆̎̈́͛̅͊̈́̿͋̒̓̈̋̑̅͊́͑̌͒̿̂͆̐͆̌͒̿͋̇̓̇͐̈̒̓͛̿̅̈́̃͌͐͛̚͘͘̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅ ̴̨̢̨̧̛̛͇̞͖̦̲̣̳͖̥̙̜̩̖͈̦͓̙̩̪͔̫̭̤̩͕͚̥͇͔̺͚̖̟͇̻̰̲͚͔̳̮̦̣̮̟̫̺͓̺̙̼̋̇͌͋̍̿̆̓̃͒͊̀̏̋͑̂̀̒̃̄͗̒̃̍̑̈̎̋̽̏̉́̑͆͛́̇͆̍̂̏̾̃̂̐̉̂͌̓̄̐̀͗̿͐͊̒̌̈́̄̀͐́̈̀̋͛̀̏̓̌͊̎̍̌͐͊̾̃̓̔̎͑̃̂̆̊́͛̆͐͂̐̀̑̊͆̍́̅̀͂͂̎̋͒̊͊̃͂̌̽͂͌̈́̂͐̆͆͋̀̎̓̅̔́̕̚̚̕̕̚̚̕͘͘͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝ͅd̵̢̡̧̡̡̡̨̡̢̛̛̲̖̼̱̙̞̟͈̤̣̭̱̲̙̝͔͙̟͈̘̻̱̘͕͓̹͉̜̥̠̤̩͓̪͕̖̥̗̭͍̪̺̬̯͖̜̟̪̻̹͈̖̻̱̰͈̲̟̦̠͕̮̼̪͕̙̳̖͔͓̠̩͍̙͔͍̖͌͆́̆̒̿̐̔̈́͗̀̅̌̓̇̀̍̈́̍̔̒͌̑̓͂̃̇̈̃̉̐́̈́͂̊̌̎͛̄͗͑̌́͛̓̄͋́͌̔̍̽̇͆̀͗͆̇̉͑̔̿̀̉̄̾͋̔̍̿̈́͌̔͂̊̓̾̈́̅͒̇͐̃̀̔̅͗͛͌̅̉͐̓͑̂̀̄̔̉͆̃̓̈́͗̇̄̚̕̚̕͘͘͘͘͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅe̵̢̧̡̛̯̖͕̖̮̗̯͇̖͓̳̯̭̤̖͖͈̟̪̞̎̄̈̽̏͛̊̃̏̄̽̈́͐̍͗́̂́̿̿̓̌̎̒̅̚̚͜ͅͅa̵̧̢̡̧̨̧̨̼̦̞̤͍̪̝̜͇͇̗̩̩̞͇̺̞̣̬̙̹͕͇̟͕͕̼̙̹͎̼̗͉̜̜̥̹̤̰̦̫̩̱̭̳̲̹͕̞̝̤͙̲͕̲̬̝̘̜̭̦͂͆͐̈̓̈́̔̌́͜͜͜ͅͅţ̶̢̧̢̧̛̛̛̛̛̤̥̗̥͕̭͎̤͓͉͔̟̺̙͚̬̣̮̥̫̝͖͎̳̠͍̘̙̜͇̼̳̗͈̰̤͙̪̗̟͔͕̝͉͊̐̐̓͋̔͊́͂̎̀̇̆͑̂̊́͑̌̐̍͗͗̐̋̾́̀̽̀̀̈́̉̈́̈́͐̔̏̓͐̈́̀̍̈̂̃͒̅̇̋̌͛̆͛̔͑̐͋̋̎̋͛̓̄̍͐͌̅̋͌͗͊͋̈́̈́͊́͛̇͐̄̽̔̒̽̽̐̀͛͌̿̌̎̀̐̀̊͑̎̍̑̐͂̈̓͘̚̕͘͘͘͘̕͜͜͝͝͠͠h̵̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̭̪̞̩̮͉͖̝̯̻̘̗̝̩͙͇̼͚͙͖͎̼͎̟̬͙̎̉̌̓̈́̌̽́͒̊͂͒̓̌̇́͂̊̀̒̏̔̏̎̃̓͛͛̈́͐̃̃̐͆̓̂̇̈́͛̿͐̃̂̒̿͗̽̂̊̽̊͌̄̍͐̀͒̄̿͌̎̔͐̃̋̇͑͌̄͋̈̆̒̇̄̈͌̃̆̏̄̈́́͐͋̈́̀͛̃̓́̓̎͋̓̈́̐̓̄͂́̊̑̇̑̈́̊̈́̈́̆̀̈́̽͒̊̎̓͛̔̒̓̊̓͌̽̀̂̈̀̆̆͐́͌́̂͗̓́̕̕̚͘̕̚͘͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝ͅͅ ̸̨̨̡̢̧̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̡̨̨̧̢̨̛̖̪̟̥̳̪̠̳̩͚͔̯̦͖͙̟̣̱̯̠̘͍̜̗͈̟̞̥̺̦͍̩̺͙͓̳͉̦͙̝͖͉͎̪̰̹͈͉̠̲͙̩̰͙̭͕͖̟͙͖̱̝̗̮͓̭̝͉̟̹̱̠͕͖̝̲͎̫̤̝̣͖̝̭̫̠̱̥̻̮͍̰̼̟̙͕͎͕̻̹̺̘̜̥̼̜̠̯̖̗̯̯̺̗̦̯͓̘̞̫̬̲̟̼̀̈́̅̀͑̌̕͜͜͜͜ͅͅͅy̴̢̢̡̢̧̨̢̨̛̛͍̜͇̯̱̭͉̯̻̱̭̪͙̹̤̭̫̜͔̲͓̮̹̬͉̥̞͎̠̼̞͈̬̪̺͈̩̻̖̜͓͇̩̞̟̖͍̻͎̜͇͚͓̙͓̥̤̣̹͓̝͚̞͇̪̹̪̺̯̩̙̝̺̞̟̣̪̤̥̤̙͖̺͍͊̿̒̄̈́̈́̐̊̃́͌̐̃͑̂̿̆̏͊̀̂̿͗̋̈́̈́͑̀̊̏̓͆͑̊͐̈́̔̉̆̓̾̾̑̀̓̀͊͑̑̈̔͆͛̄̈́̾͊̒̈͊͊̈́̃̊̿̀͊͂̔͗́͐̾̈́̔̑̄̿͆̔͊̀͐̔̊̋̑͂̋̈́̕͘̚̚̕͘̕͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ȩ̷̧̧̨̨͈̟̣̝̘̗͓͖͇̤͙̦̟͇̗̩̥̬̬̹̻͚͇̖̮̥͉̣͉̲̤̺̱̝͉̼̬̳̠̭͔̙̟̜̫̘̱̭̙̙̖̤̮̰̤̥̰̜͔͇̯̜͈̰̹̬̗̩̩̫͓̗̳̘͖̣̣̣̹̗̹̰̗̳͓̹̩̟̳̘̭̅̽́͛͂̈́̓͂̊́̓̇̿́̆̓̂̉̏̑̉̃͐͌̌̉̒̅̎̀͒̄̑̈́̎͂́̑͊̄̽̐̅̆̏̌̅̇͐̇̆̋̇̓͂͒̑̎̾͌͆̏̇͐̀͆̑̿͊͐͂̄͒̂͆͒͆͂̉̄̾͆͆̌̆͘͘̚̕̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̕͘͜͜͜͝͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅţ̷̧̨̧̢̛̛̛̛̛͕̘̠̜̥̺͇̗̦͓̦͙̘͕̲̰̳͍̩̣̱͕̺͇̠̩̥̤̭̠̬͚̹̰̜͉̞̤̘̗̟̱͓̹̦̩͕̲͖͈̤̹̮̼͉̩̟͚̟̙̟̪̲̩̱̪̳̮̫͐́̂͐̀̀̉͒̆̆̂̈́͆̈́̒̄͌̈́͐̌̃̈́͂̇̎̈́̏͂̀̂̏͂̄̃̋͗̔̈̾͊͂̌̂͆̓̐̀̂̒̆̄̾͒̊̍́̊̊́̎̈̊̿̉̽͋̀́̋͋͂̿͐̀͊̈̔̒́͊͒̾̉̌̑̈́̑͌̽̈́̓͛̄̇́̽̔̓̓̌̉̒̂͐̇̈́̆̐͋͊͆̏͌̂̉̂̃̏̓̈́́̅́̚̚̕̚̚̕̚̕̚̚͘͘͜͜͜͠͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅ ̶̡̨̧̧̛̛̛̖̪̗̮̻͇͙͈͚͕̖̜͕̞̞͙̳̩̜̥̩̞̜̠͖͚͓̜͉͎̯̜̭̖̞͚̘͎͇͙͍͇͖͚̯̫͍͕̭̳̰̮̪͔̙͈̼͇̪̖̺̮͇̮͙̙̪̥͎͔͎͎͍͕̪̭̭̙̜̯̩̩̜͚̈́̌̈́̐̓̇̈́̆̐̄̅̃̂̏́̽̈́̀̀͛͊̂̒͛͂̄͌́͗̿̿̄͋̑̋̆͌̏͊͂͌̀̄̆̈́͌́̅͛̆̽̍̉̓̐̇̑̒̒̿̈́̿̾̀͐̀͗͂̽̏́̑̓̈̋̈́͐͑͛͗̌͂͑͗̄́̍͆́͂̿̈́̅̀̉̂̎̏͂̄̓͑̍͆̂͛̒̈̈́̽̎͆͆͊̑̋̃̅̔͗͘̚̚̚̚̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅĮ̴̨̛̛̛̗͔̠̮͈̻͙͈̰̳̫̻̙̫̺̟̯͓͕̫̩͎͓̻̻̰͍̪͈͓͒̽̈̋̅̀́̌̃̐͗͐͗̋̏̅͆̈́͛͛̋̇̌̉̊͗̀̊̿̽͌͑͗̒͊̾̉̂̐̽̃̒̊̓̃͊̓͑̎̑̑̎͋̔̔̌̓̈́̍̈́̐̔͊̈́̑̔̔͛̎͂͋͌͌̓̒̂́͐̃̃̓̅̽͌̏̔͐̋͒͒̐̀͑̆͛̊̿̄̒̇̇̍̃̅́̊̕͘̕̚̚͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ ̷̧̡̨̢̢̡̨̢̡̛̰̣̘̬̱͈͖̣͉̺̥̹̜̪̦͚̗̜͎̜͚̜͎̼͖͚̫̤̙̜̝̭̗̪͈͍̬̜̰͕͎̳̺͎͎̮̲̳͔̗̙̬̗̱̫͕̱̲͇̘̠͈̘̮̰̣͖̫̼̺̣͇͕͍̦̲̘̼̗̦̳̼̣̙̩̪̪̖̱͚͉̙͖̘͉̗̮̤̥̘͎̞͎̦̖͉͉̹̱͙͖̘̳̪̜̜̞̦̜͙̹͖̼̠̜̼̲̘̖̦̳͔̠̯͖̏͆͂̾́͊̄͐̈́́̏͑̌́̑̀͊̈́̎̀̐̋͊̓͐̈́͒͌͊̓̃̆̈́̏͒̈́̎̑̿̊̌͑̌͆̄͗̑̿̓͆̾̌́̋̓̓̓̑͛̔̈́͛̀́̐̾̀̇̊͊͆̒̃́́̀̓͊̂̀̐́̏͆̊̀̓̅̀͗͆̈́̆̐͂̌̂̃̒̀̽͊̆͌̓̈́̉́͒͋̂̈́͆͒̈̎̍̈͒̚̚̕̚͘̚̕̕͘̚͘͜͜͜͜͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝ͅͅş̷̡̢̨̢̡̨̛̺̣̲̠̟̭͇̗͓̤̻͍̞̘̝̦̥͕͎̩̮̭̥̗̜͖̱̞͔͔̝̺̖͓̠͙̙̱̙̠͕̘̹͈̙̤̝̯̦̼̦̫̟͔̰̼̹͙̰̗̩̰̣͈̖͚̟̥͉̫̰͓̦̮̭̫̥̞̱̰̳̫͎̙̖̞͓̺̀̀̈́͂̑̽̊͗̽̀̐̒̈̔̄̄̄͆͌͋̑̾̀̎̒̑͑̆̒̎̿̐̉̃̈́͗͐̅̏͛͐̕͜͜͜͝͠ͅͅͅͅt̷̢̡̛̛̛͈̙͕̹̠̱̘̭͚̫̭̲̜̺̲͎̹͓̟̽̏̈́͒̀̂̒́̀͆̒́̾̃̔̓̂̉̀̅̌̔̈̂̌̽͆̉̾̋̾͂͆̒̋̀̍̐͒̉̇̓͛͗̈͛̏̆̆́̾̍̓̃͋̂̓͑͌͂̋̽͊̂̊͐͊̈́̇̅͒̀̇͗̒̐̋̾̀̇͂͑̈́̓̏̀͂̎̈́̈́̊̚̚͘͝͝͠͝͝͝i̵̡̨̨̛̟̗̠͈̬̪͂͗̀̒́̾̒́̌̃̇̿̈́̍̿̋̽̆͘̕l̸̡̧̡̢̡̞̲̼͎͉̪̹̱̤̳̥͇̳̣͔̣̣̼͎͈̫͎̩̖̘̬̼̘̠͕̣̹̤͉͈͍̺̈́͒̎̈́͌̈́̽̄͗̀̾͆̀̓̂̏̄͆͘̕ͅͅͅl̸̡̡̡̧̨̡̡̢̡̢̨̡̛̛͍̞̤̻̞̯̭̻̫̪͙̳̬̫̮̮̟̘̻̲̼̖͎̱̟̺̺̱͓̱̟̝̦̩̳͙͕̩͙͇̮̣̙̝̭͔̹̫̖̯̞̦͉̮̲͇̦̠̟̫͉̞̥̙̠̞̤̻̭̟͖̟̻͎̼̳̱̜͚͙͖̺̻͕̹̲̤͙̻̥̩͓̜̗͓̝̬̦̣̤͔̤͈͈̠̫̟͉̘̈́͛͆́́͆̄̐͌̏̒̀̃̈͌̅̓̅̑̂̀͒͛͐̏̓̍͋͑̅̿̀́̀͗̄̾̌̅̈́̄̇͆͂̽̌̆͊͆̾͘̚͘͘͜͜͝ͅͅͅͅ ̴̡̨̧̢̢̢̨̢̡̢̧̨̛͈͎̘͙̮̮͉̮͔̫͈̥̞̻͈͎̻̮̫͔̗͙̝͎̮̝͙͉̦͔͓̙̖̺͓̫̦̺̘̝̠͙̱̖̩̗͍̮̰̦̜͔̜̺̣̖̳̣͈̳̙̫̞͖̠͍̪͎͉̲̺̪̖̰̺͍̥͖͔̯̫̝̦͎͖̺̤̮̖̤̲̘̫̟̻̭̣̻̝̙̼͇̃̌͆͑̌͛̓̉̆͛̆͌̾͌͊͗͆̏̿̿̾̊̉͐͋́̉̊͐̓̓̂̀̂͛̈́͊̓̓̓̀̑̚͜͝͝ͅͅͅl̵̡̨̧̡̧̧̨̡̨̨̡̛̛̦̥̝͈͔͈̝̫̪̗̦̖̰̳̹̩̟̠͙̠̮̹̙̘̲̟̝͚̘͈͉̘̲̮̗̳̲͎͉̦̺͓̮͖̭̖̩͚̝̣̪̖̮̺̤̦͈̜̪̠̟̻͚̯̬͙̲̖̬͖̗̺̟͎̟̖̜̟͍̭͎͔̙͉͉̞̯̮̻̻̯̣̞̟͖̞̹̞̺̣͎̠̻̺̮͍͎̱͉̝͈̜̲̗̳̟̯̳̹͇̽̊̇̀̊͛̿̅̿̓̎̄̽͊̇́̂͂͂̀̅̾̊̍́̇̽͌̉͑͑̐̔͛̂̈́͆́͒̔̐̅͑́̓̀͌́̊̾̑̍̔͛͊̈́̑͛̈́̓̒͐̔͑̄̉̅̐͒̂̊̿̿͌̚͘̕͜͝͝͝͠͠͝͝ͅͅḯ̷̡̡̡̢̢̧̢̧̨̡̢̡̛̛̛̠͙̘̼̮̼͎̰̰͈̞͔̳̙̪͙̩͚̠̣͕̦̖̝͈̗̼̳̘͈͔̘̠̤̭͈̣̭͔̦̯̤̠̫̝̭͙̩̘̙̳̲͓͎̗̜̟͇̪̖͈̼̮̭̩̦̥̭͈͇̣̘̦͉̰̮̠̦̹͖̻̹̙̟̖̙͉̜̰̫͙̩̹͈̥̰̫̯͚͕̼̺̫̞̝͉̘̱͇͚͎͍͎̯̖̙̦̖́̐̎͑̄͛̐̂̓̍̇͒̀̓̉̀̈́̑̅̐̐͊̈́̔̔̃̎̄̽̽̓̋̾̀̅͆͒̊͋͌̆͌̀̈̀̐͂̓̇̉̈̎̃̈͐͐̓̈́͒͐̇̾̉͑͐̔́̂̃̀̀̏̑̎̐̚̕͘͘̕̚̕̕̚͜͜͝͠͠͝͠͝͠͝ͅͅv̶̧̢̡̧̨̛̛͇̻͉̣̘̮̞̲̥̦̖͇̰͉̳̻̞̮̰̗̘͈̦̈́́͛̋̌͆̐̆̓͒̑̇̈̏̅̈́͐̂̋̾́̀̐̏́̈̿̀́͌̂̿̃́̈́̆̽̏̾̒̽̀͑̂́́͂̂̌̄̋̃͂̈̌̐͛̓̀̊́̀̓̃̓̂̏́͒̊̋̃͐͑͒̇̆́͑̽̀́̿̏͑̀̑́̓͘͘͘̕͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝ĕ̴̢̢̧̢̨̡̢̡̛̛̛̛̻̣̺̟̝̠͎̙̰̝͎̱͍̯͉̝̯̭̼͔̭̩̪̭͕̤̰̙̪͖̮̟͇͇̮̠̞͚̗͎̰͈̹͕̘͉͉̱̮̇͋̈́̔͐͌̀́̇̇͆͒͐̌̒́̉̓͒̽̀͌̑̌͂̇̈́̽̈̄̀͌͊́̓̍̃̆̑͒͐̈̌̿͐͗̿͐́͌̄̽̎̐͐̉̔̀̔̈́̏͒͆̉̾̑̍͑̿̽̈́̌̽̓̀̈́͒͋͒̓̇̑̈̊͌̑́͛̾̋̎̾̏̐̅̈́́́͒̌̃̇̆̈́̋͛͒̎̈́̂̈́̅́̓̇̌̋̓̓͌͛̐͛̇̊̆́́͌̚̚͘̕̕̕̚͘̚͘̚̚͘̚͘̕̕͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅ ̸̨̨̨̢̡̧̧̢̢̨̧̢̢̡̛̛͍͇̰̞̭͖̟̱̤̯͉̘̖͙̪͈̭̪̹̲̤̲̠̙̞̭̳͙̘̣͓͎̞̺̹͕̻̳̗͍̖̠̜̟̝̞̝̞̖̻͉̼̻͚̭̫̝̰͔̝͖͇̩̞̫̭̺͕̪̤̹̰̜̣̰̺̟̞̩̮̮̖̤̥̺̼̳̹̥͙̦̪̬̖͚͈̹͇͇̯̘͎̝̳̮̩̦̪͎̗̹̱̘̘͔͖͎͍͙̠͕̱̱͓̠̥̦͈̲̪͔͖̘͈̪͙͖͋̊̽́̈́̿̾̎̐̏̃̊̈́̆̓̿̍̎͆̋̒̾̂̇̔̑̏͊͗̔̐̂̀́̃̓͊͒̓͊́̌͌̏͒̓͛̂͊͒́̀̒̓̐͗̍̊͊̔̂́̾̅̃̏͂̆̏͌́͐̑̆̐̑͛̎͆͊̂̒̈́͋̃͋͒͗͗̿̃̾̒͋͒̌͛̌͂̂͌̄̚͘̕͘̚̕͘͘͘̕͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅo̵̡̧̨̨̨̡̢̧̡̢̢̧̡̨̲̪̮̭̫͉̟̖̙͕̦͙̱͎͉̩͇̣̰̜̟̖̙̤̪̘̫̮̱̯̹̮̹̱͕͓̩̫̯̞͔͍͉̜̪͉̳̮͈̳͍̥̩̳͍̩̠̳̜̺̟͓̻̦̻̮̮̤̤̭̹͍̮̼̜̰͆̔̔͋̾̊̐͆̓̿̕͜͜͜͜͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅņ̷̢̨̢̧̧̨̡̢̡̢̨̢̯͖͉̫͉̜̥̠̖̹͓͈̱̖͓̹̳͖̯͙̘͔̭͇̜̬̘̦̭̩̪̱͎̣̤̟͉͍̣̲̘͉̻̺̣͙̰̱̯͚̦̞̭̘͉̫͍͇̤̱̙̣̱̰̱͉͔͙̞͓͉̦̣̰̥̙͔̩̣̝̣̞̪̠̩̲̖̩̩̟̠͔̲͙̙̭̞̤̠̠̺͍̠̯̮͉̥̜̮̘͈̱͔̞̼͉̟͉̯̯͕̳͚̬͚̮̲̖̙̘̱͙͍͔̙̪͓͇̩̩̗̬̎̏̀̏̅̀́͂͗̈́͌̀̒̀̌̇̈́̑̽̋̏͑̓́̐́̕͘̕̚̕̚͜͜͜͜͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅ


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> l̵̡̧̡̛̛̛̬̬͖̯̞̦̟̜̻̹͚̫͔̻͚̻͎̱͌̉͛̀͐̿́̆́́̓̀͒̿͌̈́̌͊̌̑̐͒͒̓̂̽̌͆̒̔̀̈́̂̀͋̔̌̌̒͂͂̏̈̂̏̌͒̏̐̎͋̍̀̂͂͊̆͂̀͐͂̈́͌́̈̉̄͒̉̍͐̂̒̌͆̀͛̓͛̀̽̈̓̑͋̈̉͐̀͆͂̉̚͘̚͘͘͘̚͠͠͠͝͝͝͠ĭ̷̧̡̢̨̨̢̧̛̟̫̼̫͍͔̞̜̟͎̪̤̟̘̱͉̥̘͙̮̭͉̭͍̫̗̭̥̘͓͔͈̤͚̝̮͉͙͍̟̬͍̲̻̯͈̜̖͔̠̗̠̰͉̥͔̔̅͆͌̈̄̒̒̉̈́̔̊͌̍̍̓͆́̇͗͆̀̆̏̉̾̊̀́͊̂̈͒͌̒̈́̀̈͂̆̇͌̓͐̈̈́̋̎̎́̄̈̑̃̀̽̔̃́̕̚͘̕͜͠͠͝͝͠͝͝ͅͅf̶̨̡̡̡̨̢̢̢̡̛̛̰̹̙͉̥̘͙̙͎͚͖̺͈̥̦͇̜̫̦̪̯̣͚̼̪̺̬̜͈͕͚͉͎̮̠̹̺͓̺̬̭̬͇͚͔̮̱̖̘͈͎̹̣̥̻̜̜̝͇̬̝̬̫̙̙̔̈̉̓̑͂̒̐̍͐̾̋̿͑͊̇͑̓̏̈̈̊̒̌̌̔̌̐̉̈́́̈́̓̂̀̀́͂͑̇̄̉́͘͜͜͝͠͝ͅę̵̨̡̧̧̧͓͉̱͇̟̘̱̣̭͎̦̳̼̳͔̜̝̥͓̺͎͔̗͎̹̪̦͖̲̹͓̤̖̹͙͇͇̦̱̹̯͇̭̫̥̱̯̬̤̪̭͛͐̈́̌̈̊̍́̋̐̈̊̂͛̒͊̽̍̅̽̆̀̿̈̈́͂̀̑̾͊̒̑̔͒̔́͋͐̄̏̂̆̉̚̕̕͜͝ͅͅͅ ̷̡̨̢̡̢̧̹̫̮͖̘̲̤̥̹̦͉̹̣̥̥̟̗̮̖̱̱̠̙̰̼̳͖̟̳̰͕͙̠̦͖̜̮̮͕͍̒͑͌͊͊͑͗̑͂̓͐́̇̀̂̔͐̔̋̊͋̈̿̄̇̊͌̂̐̌͒́͊́̈́̀́̋̃́̐̄̈̊̑̍̿̅̕̚͘͝͝͝͝į̷̛̪̜͖͙̦̩̲̘̜̤̘̰̘̘͓̖̫̙͈̠̗̺̦̰̜͈̤͎̼͖̀̆̓̅̑̾͋͗̓̓̋̾̏̈́̂̉̄͊̾̀͐̔͑̓̂͊̀̌͛̏̉̌̓͜͝͝͠s̴̠̘͕̝̤͈̙̻͕͚̙̯̮͙̭̿́͗͋̄͒̍̔̓̈͐̂͌̓̇̉̓́̎̓͊̓̄͗̾̋͆̓͒̈̍̇̅̆̔̓̍̈́̓̽͐̏̋̚͘̕̕͝͝͝ ̴̡̨̧̡̧̡̢̢̨̨̢̧̧̛̟̰̗̰̣̠̰̬̖̼͎͚̝͈̺̥̜̻͖̳̪͇̘̥͕͇̩͈̯͙̲̭̣̩͓̠̪͖̲̫̥̳̩͖̤̭̥͉̖̠̠̗̗̞̰̝̣̩͙̲̪̩̩̪̪̦̱̞̬̪͕͉͎̏͐͐̓́̇͐̌̽̂̑͑͂̍̈́̊̈́͗̓͒͐̓̈́̈́̏͋̃̇͆͜͠ͅm̵̡̨̨̡̨̨̧̧̢̢̨̧̧̧̛͙͚͍̮͙̗̪͙̗̣͔̳̯̮̗̙̳̰̲̯̫͎͎̱͍̳͉̭̦̞̻͈͎̤͓͙̝̪͙̥̼̜͕̞̝̠̜̬̩͇͖̱̬̟̻̣͙̯͖̥̙͓̭̬̬̰̮̱̪͈̳̘̩̥̹͙͕͈̜͇͙̤͉̦̰͙̏̊͐͊͛͑̄̇̃̾̈͂͐͋̽͆́̈̋̆̇̇̀͆̿̈́͗̄̃͋͆̇͆̓͂͋̅̽̉́͗̉͋͗̉͗͌̾̋̅̽̀͗̈̍̍̿̿̽̀̈́̌́̅͐͐̅͂̂͆̊͂̓͐̌̏̉͛̏͑̐̏̋̈́̈́͂̎̾́͌̊̊́̈́̑͐̚͘̕̚͘͘͝͠͠͠ͅͅy̶̢̨̨̢̧̨̡̛̛̛͖̩̰̦̼̰̻̩͈̻̭͇͔̩̱̜͙̮͇̤̹͓͙̗̞̖̺̫̟͖̳̝̹͓̞̯͓̱̜͖̪͙̜̜͓̖̳͉̱̱̱͍͍͙̱͓͎̣̞̮̠̱̠͔̣̭̲̜̅͒̒̋̓́͋̑̇̿́̅͒́̃̀͛̇̓̊̾̐̐̊̀̌̈́́́́͐͐̂̾̏̀͛̋̃̍̈̐͌̓͑͆̈́̾̈́͐̃̓͋̀̔́̀̾͑͊̂͂̊͆̔̚͘̚͘̚̕͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅ ̷̡̢̧̻̹̜̜̩̳͍̰̖̭̮̘̘͕͇̦̙̹̤̙̱̮̪̩̦̠̲̙͖̪͔͉̭̰̙̝̫̤͍̳̯͖͈̭͇̯̰̺̱̯̘͇̮̰̠̳̬̺͓̣̖͛̋̎͋̌͋̕͜͜͝ͅͅͅc̵̡̧̧̨̢̡̨̛̞̘͎̩̦̟̯͕̜͈͓̱̪̻̹͕̺̖̹̠̤͓̼̮̙̦̤͖̰̯̪̤̘̯̘̙̠̻̻̪̫̮͓̱͇͕̰͉̬̼̠̻̼͓̗̟͕̰̞̥̜͖͙̭͓̲̥̻͎͖̫̦̤̪͍͔̻̻̼̱̙̟̯̪͇̾̑͒̈́̽̒̿̃͛̾͋́̎͒̏̊͂̎̆̿̍̊͒̋̉̓͂̇͛̎͗̋̍̓͋͐̐̽̑̓̍̿́͒͗̓̒̄̈̓͂̈́̅̓̊̀̽̒̒͗̑̓̐͗̿̋͊͆̋̔̈́̽̂́̈́̈̽̆̈́̾͑̏̈̆̐͛̈́́̐͘̚̕̚͘͘͜͜͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠ơ̸̢̧̧̢̧̨̧̧̡̛̛̛̛̛̱̩̤͖͇̫̰̯̠͙͍͙̲̠̟͈̘̝͚͙͔̳̟̫̞̼̘̹̲̙͖̞̤̲̬͉͉͉̻̻̞̥̖̥͉̝̬̗̝̟̰̱̗̱̞͎̠̮͎͕̫̝̬͙̼͓̟̱͕̪̖͙̬͎̩͎̣̩̫̙͓͈͚̻͉͖͆̄̂̃̉͑̈́́̒̓̉̎͆̓̔̋͆͌̉̒̆̇̈́̃̈́̀͗̌͒̈́́̑́̊̓͌̍͛̈́̏̈́͌͒͑͒͐͂̏̂͐͒̆̔̊͛͑͋̇͒̏́̏̍̾̈̐̑̏̓̒̿́̅͂̾̐̿̚͘̚̕̚͘̕͜͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅͅf̵̤̣͔̤̱̘͎͎̫̱̣̤̖̳̖͕͆̃̆̉́̓̈́̐̓͊̈́̾̀̽̈́͆̈́͛͘͝f̴̡̢̛͕̠͚̪̘͙̟͈̻̘̝͎͚̫̜̝̲̩̪̗̭͇̭̙͔̤̙̙͖̎̐͐͛̽͂̑͑͐̐̆̀̄̿͗̽͛̐̿́̅̾͂̿͆̊̂̇́̾̍̈̆̈̽̄͛̏́̎͛̃͗͋͐̍̿͋͗̈́́̀̂̌͆̈́͗́̉͂̚̕̕̚͘̚͘̕͝͠͠ȉ̸̛̥̤̻͈͖̩̣̮͕͇̦̠͚͚̳̘͙̝̫͎͍̂͌̒̈̑͂̾́̏́̃̈́̑͐͂̒͒͛̔͛̈́̃̑̿̀̾͂̎̌̃̈́͆̿̑̍́͛̉̉́̄͌̍̄̔͒̽̉̾̿͒̀͋̒̽͆̏͐̽̄͂̂̔̑̃̈́̇̈́̀̔̈́͌̾̈́͒̉̃̔̊̈́͗̂̓́̈́̏͑̓͘̚̚̕͘͝͝͝͝͠͠ͅn̸̨̧̢̡̛̛̛̲̰̟̲͉̙̭͔̪̻̭̠͚̻̩̯͕̳̜͈͇͕͔̝͓̤̉͊̃́̌̀̇̔̍͋͌̓̎͊̈́̓̽̊́̒̌͂͑̇͌̄́̃̆͂̉̋͆̕͘͜͝͝͝
> m̷̨̨̨̢̡̛͓͓̣̺͕̼̝̼̺͉̪͚̺̜̳͙̯͎̟͙̪̬̖̱͇̼̱̥͈̮̫̳̗̖̟̲͔̮̳̭̖̲̠͕͙̠̠̝̻̣̬̙͇͒̄́̅̓̏̔͒͌̽̅̒̀͂͆͋̐͑͊̄̐̿̓͋̃͊͐̈́̃̀̑̆̽͒͌̓̑̓̄͋̀̕̕̕̚͜͜͝͝͝ͅͅÿ̶̨̧̢̧̨̧̢̡̧̨̧̛̛͕͇̗̩̤͎̙̺̺̦̦̬͚̺̖̫̣̗̱͉͎̬̰͖̰̲̣̙͈̤͙͎̼̼̤̗͉̮̮̰͉̩̦̩̤̜̼̫̺̣͕͚̺̲̞̠́͋͆̈͊̅̒͐̉̇͗͋̈́̀͋̊͛̈̿͗̇͆̍̊̏̍̓̀͋̍̈́̉͛̔̽͊̔̄̄̍̈́̉̆̎͛͌̑̉̽̔͂̈́̐͋̃͆̍̃̊̒͂̈́̇͌̃͑̏̽̈́̓̌͐̉̓̊̅͛̄͂̌̏́̓̌͛́̃͒͑̈́͊̒͑̏̌͂̈̓͆̉̈́͌̒̅̆̀̂̈́͌͆̔́́͒̋͂̾̐̊̅̎̍̀̄͐̄͂͑̋̓̈̎̇͒́̿̽̂̅̆͂̎̾̌̌͋̄̓̈́͘͘̕̕̕̚͘̕̚̚̕͜͝͠͝͝ͅ ̵̡̡̡̮͓̳͚̱̱̤͔̮̭̦̪͙̱͎͈̼̻̱̺̩̝̪̺̱̟̳̠̰͎͖͉̺͔͍̣̰́͐́̾̑͒͊̈̈́́̐̂̅̂́̈́́̐̊͑̐͐͊͑̆̈́̍̏̿̎̏̔͗̅͋̋̏̃̍̓̀̓̀́̃̊͊̕̕̚͝͝͝͝͝ͅç̵̢̢̢̧̡̧̧̧̨̧̧̧̢̡̧̨̛͎͎̤̥̬̣͕͎̣̭̰̦̟̝͔̹̺̤̺̞͖̹̮̗̪̟͍͚̲̫̰̲̪̞̹̥̱̮͉͎̘̫͉̗̬͖̣͉̜͎̩̯̜͎͉̼̘̙͚̠̤͍̬̩̠̥̯̹̥͓̫̼̜̺͉͍̼̮̺̼̙̪̦̠̻̜͎͚͖̹̘̗͓͎͚̘̭̠͉̪̱̹̭̫̳̼̺̜̗̖̹͕͔̭͎̜̩͉̺̪̻̭̥͈͈͚̪̱̤̟̱̖̠̗̼̯̪̲̝͇̹̃͗͑͗̑̂̈́͒͂͑͂̃̆͊͒͊̈́̑͐̿͑͆̈́͌̈́̈́̔̀̄̈́̆̽̍͗̄͋̍̓͗̑̊͂̏͌͛́̒͂̊̐̆̃͛͋̓̓͐͒̎̀̈́̀̇̏́͆̊̀̊͑̓̃̓͗́͗̈͊͒̑̃́́͊̈́͌́̎̿̋̑̿̐̂͂̈́͑́̂̅̒̀̀̐͋͛͑͐̀͗̓̏̆̾̌͗͋̑̎̎̆̒̔̀̾̈́̄̉̍̀̕̚̚̕̕̚͜͜͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅō̸̡̡̨̨̨̡͖̥͍̭͓̰̝̲̭̤̰͙͍͓͍̤̤̝̜̱̯̠̹͔͔͚͍̼̺̬̲̪͉͉̳̤̞͉͖̰̲̩̮̺͖̖̯̔̑͆͊͆͠ͅņ̶̧̡̨̨̧̡̧̨̢̢̨̧̢̢̡̛͍̠̙͈͖̹͖̟̻͍̹̜̳͚̳̼̼̗̟͚͖͉̬̝̩̗͙̭͎̹͉̳͍̼̙͚̹̭̪̺̗̮͓̖͔͖̱̹̪͙̺̲̲̥̜̳̘̼̺̼͚̙̳̪̯̗̤̼̭̬̫͉͈͍̭̝̹͓̭̤̘͔̮͇͚̘̱̥̯̠̥̣̼̲̲̘͈̜͇͈̱͙͚̫̹͓̗̗̤̰̪̯͖͈̞͎̭̲̼̗̥̘͈̘̝̲̪̥̟͇͈͚̙̺͓̻̞̘̞̬͕̟̙̝͖̌̎͊̐̌̒͗̽͐̍̎̌͊̐̈́̂̎͗̈́̂̊͐̅̅͒̌̇̋̔̍̈̔̐͛̀̋̐͘͜͜͠͝͠͝͠t̶̢̢̢̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̢̧̢̢̰̘͇̝̰̠͍̜̝̟̮̠͕̘̦̮̞͙̼̼̱͖͎̭̰̞̰̩̝͈̲͓̰̤͚͔̝͓̹̥̳̘̳͉̳̜̗̬͓̰̫͎̙͈̙͕̤̞̜̱̗̰͙͓͕̞̝̳̬͍̯͔̣̺̙̳͓̬͎̳̝͖̻͖̱͚̗̩͈͓͇͕͚̟̺̮̹̰̱͔̬̪̥̰̥͎̳̬͉̙͕͙͔̩̗͎̰͓̼̰̲͎̐̌́͑̇̏̚͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅͅȋ̸̢̨̢̨̢̡̢̢̨̡̢̧̧̛̛̗̠̤͕̟̞̪̘͉͉̭͔̻͓̮̟̪̭͈͔̩̱̱̱̗͙̼͎͕̼̖͓̮̬̮͖̯̖̰͙͔̰͓̗̫̥͙͍͚̜̘̻͓͙̮̱̰̭͔̳̖̩̝̰̩̭̻̰̩̺̖͙͈̰̯̙͈̟͔̜̤̜̺̖̱̩͇̞͖̞͓̖̻̖̘͖̤̖͈̙̫̉́̌̅̈́́́̽̎͌͊̏͊̑͑̏͂̇̃͗̐̂̄̈́́͒̒͆̈́̊̽̿̄͒͑̐̃͂̓̃̓́͂̇̃̿̉̉̓̓̈́̿̎̇̀̊̀̕̚̚̕͜͜͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅṅ̴̨̧̛̛̛͕̱̤̫̭̭̻̖͉̪̪͓̥̺̘̰̪̮̝̦̮̫͖̦̮̗͙͉̩̟̰̠̰͋̃̔̈́͐̋̀͐̑̽͑̉͑̈͐̽͗̂̽͑̆͒͂̔̓̈̎̒͌̄͊̊̈́̇̚̚̕͘͝͝͠ͅͅư̵̧̨̨̧̢̢̨̡̢̢̢̛̛̛̛͔̟͙̯̬̲͈̦̻̻͕͙̼̗̼̖̥͈̟͙̤͎̹̥͇͓̼̞̱̰̬̰̳̳̲̪̲̩̻͇͕̼͈̯͉͙̪͇͇̙͙̣̞̘̺̱̲̟̺̪͇̬͕͚̝̟̤͇̪̟͉̰̳̜̭̠̥͇̭͉̣̫̺͆̀̾̈́̽̐͛͗́͊͋͗͆̏̂̄̓̾̌̌́̔͐̓̅̂͌̀͂͛̈́̌̄́̓̈́͑̀̾̀̌̎̐̀͐̄̉͋̌̀͛͗̀͌̏̾́̑́̇̽͌̍̇͒͑̕̕̕̕̕͜͠͠͝͝͠͠͝ͅͅḙ̸̢̨̡̧̨̧̨̛̰̝̯̠̣̣̬͉̫̘͔͓͖͍̟̲̬͎͚̱̮͈̘͔̖̙̞̗̳̪̝̝͔̹̱̼̰̠͔̘͓̞̣̱̟̞̙͉͈͇̟̥̦̞̱̪̻̞̮̻͔̖͚̣͓͓̣͓͎̰̺̗̖͇̳̥̥̥̫͔͌̿̌̂̇̾͊͌̋͛̂̅̓̃̈́͌͌͒͆̇̓̋̏̋̆̊̅̐̑̚̕͜͠͝͝d̶̢̛̛̛̛̥̳̟̗͙̞̯̫̗͓͓̺͎͍͖͌͒̅̀͛̿̅̔̄̔̂̀̽́̌̈́̎̈́̉̾̎͒̀̃͋̎͑̃̑̈̍̆̐̅̄͆̆̑̑̇͗̍̈́͑̂̆̅͂̅͊͒̈́͘͘̚̕̕͘͝͝͠͝͝͠ ̶̧̧̢̧̨̡̡̧̛̛̛͉̹̜̘̜̘͍̗̼͍͇͇͉͓̦̭̹̥̗͖̲̟͙̭̘̟͕̲͈̥͉͔̖̳͓̼͙̙̳̻̬̪̘̙̲̻̱̮͇̱͒͆͒͌̈́͊́̌̿̋͛̇̓̋͊̄͛̓̊̀̃̇̇̀̀̔̃̿́̄͐̎͂̇́̃͛͑͂̓̎͆͊̓͗̂͒̆̎̔̈̈́̋̄̇͆̋͆̔̉̌͛̉̾̃͂͆͂̿̔̎́̒͒̋̉̃̔͆͐̿͊͋͂͐̾̆̈́́̒̈͌͋͆́̍͆̆̾̉̎̎̔̀̈̍̃̆͐̐͐͂̈̑͌́͋̀̕͘͘̕̕̚͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅę̶̧̨̡̡̢̢̨̢̧̨̢̨̛͇̖͚̤͕̮͖͕͙̲̮̳̩͉͎̯̩̝̱̠̮̘̳̞̟̝̹̲̹̫͈̝̥͍͉̞̟̦̬̱͎̺̩̳͔͈̲̩̹̲̙͈̜̺̯͕̰̠̥̜̹̜̣̤̟͉̺̼͖̜̪͚̟͚͇̗͚͇̮̹͓̯̬̲̯̺̪̻̦̩͍̪̬̣̖̦̳̖̩͈͖͓̘̳͓͚̯̙̲̤̖̪̖̣̫̝̞̹̳̬̫͕̤͈͕͍̲̻̱͙̳̱͚̘̳̠͔͓̪̾̓̄̍̉̉̓͒̏̇̎̉͌̀̏̂͊̾̽̎̔̓́͗̏̅͌̌̍̈͐̀̾̄̃̾̈̔͂̉̔̓̽̾͐̊̾̑̈͒͌͛́͐͆̋̂̊́̎̿͊̋̓̀̑̾͂͌͋̅̈́̃̐͆̚͘̚͜͜͜͝͝͝͠ͅx̸̡̢̨̡̢̧̢̢̡̨̧̧̛̘̝̺̟̰͙̭͉̼̗̗͕͙̪̜̟͔̘͔̠̲̘̟̟͈̮̼̣̠̗̜͎̥̞̩̘̺͍̗̜̖̹̟̞̭̫͚̲̫͙͇̱̼̟̣̝̫̫̪̤͓̞̼̼̲͇̝̭̣͚̮̯͉͇̝̳̪̬̳͍̱̭̤͓̤͔̰̯̥̟̠̜͕͔͙͙̙̩̹̫͕̦̮̭̎͋̓̀̈́̅̍͛͂̍͐͌̉̏͑̋͘̕͜͜͝ͅͅͅi̵̢̧̨̧̡̡̧̢̡̨̡̨̧̧̨̧̧̙̭̳̺͍͈̥̺̯̼̤͔̝͚̦͈̬̰̯̱̳̹̜̥̲͍͇̝̹͕̥͍̼̟̳̳̹͈̲̠̣̰̱̥̜̹͉̥̭̟̩̦͇̺̱̥̲̰̩̜̬̥͖̺̣͈̦̘̰̱̰͇͇̠͈̪͔̙̻͚̗̫̼̩̤͚͕̹̬̖̰̠̱͔͈̪͚͙̬̜̝̦̥͕͓̱̥̗̱̳̼̠̊̇̈̈́͜͜ş̵̡̧̡̡̨̨̢̨̡̧̧̧̢̛̗͍͈͇͈̦͍͈̗̫̞͙̰͎̟͕͓͓͈̬̭͓͍̟̥̱̗͕̦̟̗̥̪̮̱̜͔̤̣͚̳̫̖̮͎̞̤̮̩̯̗͈̳͇̻͇̱̺̞͚̬̣͚̙̻͔̮͓͙͉͕̘͔͚̗̣̼͔̱̗̤̹̺͍̳͖͈̤̤͖͕͙̯̩̯̝̭̫͎͕̹̣̜͈͈̮̱̥̗̮̜̺͓͍̱̠̖̪͚̠̹͓͕͉̹̙͉̹̤͔̱͉͑̈́̄̋̅͊͊̆́́́̿͐͛̇͒̀͗̑̈͛̒̑̐̄̿̾͊̒̿̀̅͛̔͐̑̾̽̉̎͂̄̌̃̐̆̃̀̎̅͛͛̈́̅̎͌̈́̔̐̊͊͛̂̃̽̽̀̆̏̊͆̌̆́̂̂̓̇̆̾̊̆̈̈́̅̏͌̍̔͆̈́̈̋͐́̓́̈́̽̃̄̽̊͐̓͌̉́̍̓̌̒̅͗̌̇̈̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚͜͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅt̷̨̢̨̢̨̛̛̛͇̦̻̪͔̟̦̼̭̲̠̞̯͖͕̻̬͎̫̼̟̥̫̫͈̭̟̪̝̖̲͇̺̟͍̰̬̰̜͔̲̱̪̼͉̬̐̄͂̅̈̈̌̉̈͒̽̍̌̄̽̐̓̔͒͑̈̓̂̀̈́̉̍̈́͒̂̅̅͑̄̒́̓̑̿̑͒̅̋̑̌͒̇̓̐͌͗̉̒̄̍̔̋̾͗̉̽͒͑̾̍̅́͂͛̅̀͗̕̚͘̕̚̚͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ȩ̸̢̨̨̡̢̧̧̢̡̡̢̢̛̛̠̦͔̩̤̻̥̻̗͙͎̰̻̞͕̹̥̠̞̩̺̯͔̜̪̫̹̘̘̩̯̙͉̙͓̘̭̗̥̦̩̯̪͔̱͉͖̯̙͙̠͈͕̱͈͚̳͓̹̼̲̯̣͔͚̭͔͙̣̩̝̤̩͓̖̪̩͖̞͓̮̹̟̠͈͇̻̝̥̭͙̦̪͉͕̲̰̲̣͉̖̹͔̙̭̲̼̰̖̩͎̣̺́͐̔́̀̈́̀͌̄̔̏͆̓̔̿́̒̉̌̽͋̑̐͐̿̓̀͂̓̎̎̿͒͆̄̓̒̾̈͆̈́̀̉͒͂́͛̓͒̅́͆̇̄̈́̉͛́̑̊͑̌̌̐̂̀̉̈̀͑̉̀̈̉̐̀̈́̈́͌͐̄̔͗̆̌̄͂̂̀̅̊̓̈́́̈̉̽̏́͑̎̒̃̄̅͐̇̿͆̎̈́͛͛́́͐̈́͂̂͌̕͘̕͘͘̚̕͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅn̶̨̨̨̡̡̢̧̯̜̞̮̮̹͈͙̞̖̖̰͓̟͉̻͍̰͇̬̝̞̜̦̝̗̻͎̖̻̻͈͍̝̤̠̖̩̟͖͎̦͙̲̝͕͇͓̳̻̺̱͉̫̹͖̬̖̥̩̞͉̳̤̮̱͚̗͚̲̝̦̭͖͉̜̭̝̖͎͙͕̪͉̪̼͛̇́̔̓̃̔̒͛͆͗͊̋́͘̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͝ĉ̶̛̛̣̥̺̱͒̐͗̽̈́̄̀̍̄̐͛͗̈͑̀̆͆́͗́͆͑́̓̽̀͋̽͋̇̄́́̋́̋̿̄̄̅̅̾̇́̒̃̋̀̈͋́͛̒̎̕͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͝͝͝͝͠e̷̡̧̧̧̡̨̢̪̺͖̠̲̭̩̼̹͍̠̱̗͈͓̠̳̥̮̲̱̳̞͇̦̱̤̙̙͓̫̫̖̠̭̘̙͙͎̫̜̤̼͎̤͇̖̪̭̠̱̼̤̺̝̱͇̘̻̥̘̺͓̞̩̦͙͖̥̞̯̬̬͓̤͓͇̥̲̹̺̺̝̗̳͈̭̪͇̤̯̙̪͓͕̱̝̲̗̥͍̣͔͔͕̯̬͍̲̳̲͓͎͇̻̋̾̈͑́̌͌͗͜͜͜͝͠ͅ ̸̢̡̧̛̛̛̛̛͖͔̦͕̹̣̼̗̳͉̤͚̘̻̟͗̏͆͑̾̈̓͆̆̀̎͛̏̾͐͗̈́͐̓̈́̔̽͐͆͗̐͐̐̀̎̅̋͗̆̍̆̒͌͆̽̆̓̏̍̈́̽͌̀̍̎̔̀̍̅͂͊̌̓͋̃͂̑́͊̄̾͛̈́̽͘̕̚̚͘̚̕͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ì̸̧̢̨̧̢̧̡̡̡̡̢̨̢̧̢̛̛̳̱̝̮͎̩̣͙͔̪͈̖̞̟̼̲̣̮̳͕͚̤̤͙̯̫̩̯͇͖͙̜͖̞̝̹͙̪͕̤̝̞̮̥͍̯̣͓̙̤̻͔̬̙̼͎͓͙̫̩̥͉̼̰̰̮͉̩͍̖͈͚͖̟̮̪̪̝̦̳͔̩͙͕̯̙̗̳̝͈̭̭̰̮͓̣̫͓͚͈͓̖͎̗̹͎̰̮̜̣͈̝̱͍͚̬͎̲͎̙̙̙̰͕̣̫̬̻̫̳̹̉͋̾̐̏̅͗̈́͐̀͆̃͒̀̇̅̍̉͂̂̆͊͊̂̒̾̇͐́̔̔͛̉́̋̓̈́̊̉̈́͊͒̑͒̉̐̃̽̕̚̚͘͜͝͝͝͝͝ͅş̵̨̢̨̨̨̧̧̛̳̩̪̱͍͓͖̗͔̦̬̲͇̦̲̬̬̹͙̟̞̘͔͈͔͕͉̘͈̩̪̤̭̬̪͈͍͇̦̣̜̰̖͚̱̥̲͈͉̩̻͚̤̳̺̼͇̬͓͔̺̺̺͙͎̜̖͇͈̙͇̯̲̪̮̫̹̞͓̟̺̝̣͓͖̬̩͉̘͍̣̘̝͓̥̩̥͕͓͒̅͌̔͑͒͒̈́̀͊͋͐̐̀̔̀̊̂͋̀̇̽̈́̾͊̃̐̏̒͗̄̋̈́̋̋͘͘̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͝ͅ ̶̨̨̢̡̨̡̡̨̧̧̲̝̬̙̙͖͔͎̥̞̦̭̹̜̠̟͔̼̱͔̣̞͎͔̼͇̻̩̠̤̤͍̗̘͖͓̪̝͍̦̥̰̝̗͙̗͕̙̠̝͍̲̗̼͎̻̤̙̮͍̪̤̲̗̼͙̼̣̭̟̬̣̤̲̬͙̝̮̹̦̣͚̻̬͙̳͍̻̰̝̲̱̬̜͚͖̙̳̲̙͚̱̜̠̉͗͜͜͜ͅͅͅw̸̨̧̧̡̡̡̛̗͓̙͎̩̝̫̻̭͖̜͇͙̠̺̩͕̥̝̹̳͙̠͔͚͕͔̝̲͕̙̦̻̣̥͖͉͉̬̥̱̲͓͓̗͌́̄̋̍̈́̎̆̊̆̅̈́̈́͋̆̇̐̇̏̈́͒̒̇̓͛̎̒̾͑̔̉̂̂͛̔̽̈́̇̂̈́̅̈́̒̒̀͊̉͆̍̾̐͛͌́̏̏̾̾̃͐̓͆͒͛̆̀̀̌̈́̆͒͌́̓̚̕͘͘͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅơ̵̲͊̓͒̄̽̂̅̑́̀͌̽͑͗̌͂̎̊̀̂̀̃̉͌̃͆͒̿̋̑͋́̈́̇̒̐̀̄̐̒́̆͐̋̍͊̿͆̍̇͐̀̐͊͑͆̊͗̏͑͗͂͗̏̂̎̌̀̍̈́͋̊̓̒̚̕̚̕̚̕̕̕̚͝͝͝͝͝r̴̢̢̢̧̛̛̛͚̯̦̬̮̤͓̤̪̱̗̲̜̟̭̣̘̖͎̮̱̪͕̺̈̏̅̀͋̈́͋͊̈̂͂̿̇̍̽̉̔̀́̈́͗̉̈́͑̀́̄̆̐́͛̑̐̈́͛̈́̊̌͌̄̊̒̾̃̎̆͛̈́͋͒͆̆̀́̓͑̈́̽͋͒͌͑̓́́̓̄͐̆̑̿͂̽͌̃̎̏͋͛̌̇̕̕̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅş̵̢̢̡̧̨̨̡̨̧̨̨̡̢̡̱͚̲̟̳̳͖̫̼̱̫͈͎͔͔̝̞̩̰͙͇̦̖͍̜̮̘̰͖̮̳͉̳͇̮͙̻͔͉̥̜͚͕̤̭͚̥̮͍̱̗̟̪̙̗̬̼̮̗̳̼̳͔͉̖͇̱̼̙͇͍͇͓͍̻͍̜̞̥͎̺̩̫̮̗̖̺͉̻̟̻͓͚̮͍̳̲̗̬̫̯̥̭̗͔͙̙̦̯̤̳̱̹͙̙͕̞̞̤͇̪̠̝͙͇͌̆̍̋̉̆́͒̔̊̈́̈́̓͑͑̔͆͜͜͝͠ͅͅe̵̡̡̢̧̧̨̡̛̛̛͚̬̲͕͈̗̺͍̟̝̗̖̖̫͓̖͇͚͎̖͔̪̟̜͖̯̹̰͖̭̥̜͚͎͕͚͇̹̩͇̙̺͔̯̫̭̠̘̥̞͙͓̳̩̣̱͎͕̼͓̱̭̣̳̞̼̻̝̬̣̭̥̩̘̩̖͉̗̰͙̹͇̬͇̺͇̳̼͎̭̞̜̙͚̘̻͇̖̟͓̭͋̊̄̎͋́̇͑̈̌̔́͗̈͛́̔͑̍̓̅̾̐̉͂̐͑̉̊̓̄̋̏̃̇̍̃̉͑̎̐͆̌̀̿̚̕͘̕͜͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅ ̷̧̧̡̱̰̤̰͔͙̬̭̟̟̗͉̰̼̲̙̗̼̮͙̬̫̼̯͍̪̤͍̪̯͍̤̻̮̹̝͎̠̦̬̺͖̻̫̼͓̺̝̱̙̺̺̝̲͙͙̲̯̺̜̎͂̄̃̀͜ͅt̵̢̡̨̨̛̛͓͚̫̦͚̘̞͎̳̻̠̥̠̞̫͕̥͈̺̺̼͍̬̯͉̞͓̘̹͇͎̠̺̜͍̖͆̿̈́͐̽̐̀̀͐̈́̍͒̒̄̽͂̒͌̈́̀̃͊̽̿̈́̃̃̐̌̔̄͌͛̿͗̎̇̍̃́̊̽͂́͗̃̽̇̅͛̓̀̐͌͘̕̕̚̕̚͜͠͝͝ḩ̶̨̡̡̨̡̛̯̬̩͙͔̖͔̟̬̝̪̘̹̹̞̮͖̻̩͇̗̳͖͚̲͇̱̼̪͚̱̦̠͎͖̠͎̘͍̫̝̖̠̝͚̮̝̫̮͔̰͔̬̰̘͓̞͚̩͖̰̻̱̬̪̪̜͖̣̬͙̈͗̓̅̈́̇͐̎̓͑̇͛͂͊͑͐̄̄̓̍̅͂̄͂́̃̆̉̉̓̑̓̋̊̏̉̍̃͗̇̀́̅̽̆̍͑͂͜͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅą̶̧̧̧̡̡̨̧̧̢̛̣̗̮̰̞̞̳͍̤̹̟̙͚̮͕͉̯͍̮̟̱̦̖̰̦̣̤͉͖̩̠̹͖̹̣̻̰̻͓̳̩̥̫̯̝̼̞̰̭͚̖̞̅̅̂͋̒̓̐͐̈́̈́̓͛̈́͌͊̂̊͆́̐̎̓̑̈́̽̎̓̔͐̎̄̃̾͋̓́̄͆̃́͂̉̅͘̕͜͜͠͠͠͠ͅͅn̵̨̢̡̢̧̢̡̨̡̧̢̨̨̨̡̡̛̯̝̗̗̮͇̻̣̫͉̤̭͕̖̗̙̣͇̞̬̦̬̰̮̗̗̥͚̦̪̖̮̲͚̦͖̝͔̺͈̪͎͍̗̲͓̯̘̳̝͖̹̗̪͎̝̮̞̬͚͖̟̻̮͈̳̟͇̜̜̟̼̣̭̖̫̰̘̰͍͈̬̭̪̮͖̰͔̬̲̼̖̭͈̥̼̰̤͍͔̰͈̖̝̼͖̪͇̱̳̙̯̺͕͓̲̯̼͔̺̥̗͉͖̦̬̲̼̥̰͉̿̊̋͛͐̍̒̆̎̈́͛̅͊̈́̿͋̒̓̈̋̑̅͊́͑̌͒̿̂͆̐͆̌͒̿͋̇̓̇͐̈̒̓͛̿̅̈́̃͌͐͛̚͘͘̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅ ̴̨̢̨̧̛̛͇̞͖̦̲̣̳͖̥̙̜̩̖͈̦͓̙̩̪͔̫̭̤̩͕͚̥͇͔̺͚̖̟͇̻̰̲͚͔̳̮̦̣̮̟̫̺͓̺̙̼̋̇͌͋̍̿̆̓̃͒͊̀̏̋͑̂̀̒̃̄͗̒̃̍̑̈̎̋̽̏̉́̑͆͛́̇͆̍̂̏̾̃̂̐̉̂͌̓̄̐̀͗̿͐͊̒̌̈́̄̀͐́̈̀̋͛̀̏̓̌͊̎̍̌͐͊̾̃̓̔̎͑̃̂̆̊́͛̆͐͂̐̀̑̊͆̍́̅̀͂͂̎̋͒̊͊̃͂̌̽͂͌̈́̂͐̆͆͋̀̎̓̅̔́̕̚̚̕̕̚̚̕͘͘͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝ͅd̵̢̡̧̡̡̡̨̡̢̛̛̲̖̼̱̙̞̟͈̤̣̭̱̲̙̝͔͙̟͈̘̻̱̘͕͓̹͉̜̥̠̤̩͓̪͕̖̥̗̭͍̪̺̬̯͖̜̟̪̻̹͈̖̻̱̰͈̲̟̦̠͕̮̼̪͕̙̳̖͔͓̠̩͍̙͔͍̖͌͆́̆̒̿̐̔̈́͗̀̅̌̓̇̀̍̈́̍̔̒͌̑̓͂̃̇̈̃̉̐́̈́͂̊̌̎͛̄͗͑̌́͛̓̄͋́͌̔̍̽̇͆̀͗͆̇̉͑̔̿̀̉̄̾͋̔̍̿̈́͌̔͂̊̓̾̈́̅͒̇͐̃̀̔̅͗͛͌̅̉͐̓͑̂̀̄̔̉͆̃̓̈́͗̇̄̚̕̚̕͘͘͘͘͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅe̵̢̧̡̛̯̖͕̖̮̗̯͇̖͓̳̯̭̤̖͖͈̟̪̞̎̄̈̽̏͛̊̃̏̄̽̈́͐̍͗́̂́̿̿̓̌̎̒̅̚̚͜ͅͅa̵̧̢̡̧̨̧̨̼̦̞̤͍̪̝̜͇͇̗̩̩̞͇̺̞̣̬̙̹͕͇̟͕͕̼̙̹͎̼̗͉̜̜̥̹̤̰̦̫̩̱̭̳̲̹͕̞̝̤͙̲͕̲̬̝̘̜̭̦͂͆͐̈̓̈́̔̌́͜͜͜ͅͅţ̶̢̧̢̧̛̛̛̛̛̤̥̗̥͕̭͎̤͓͉͔̟̺̙͚̬̣̮̥̫̝͖͎̳̠͍̘̙̜͇̼̳̗͈̰̤͙̪̗̟͔͕̝͉͊̐̐̓͋̔͊́͂̎̀̇̆͑̂̊́͑̌̐̍͗͗̐̋̾́̀̽̀̀̈́̉̈́̈́͐̔̏̓͐̈́̀̍̈̂̃͒̅̇̋̌͛̆͛̔͑̐͋̋̎̋͛̓̄̍͐͌̅̋͌͗͊͋̈́̈́͊́͛̇͐̄̽̔̒̽̽̐̀͛͌̿̌̎̀̐̀̊͑̎̍̑̐͂̈̓͘̚̕͘͘͘͘̕͜͜͝͝͠͠h̵̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̭̪̞̩̮͉͖̝̯̻̘̗̝̩͙͇̼͚͙͖͎̼͎̟̬͙̎̉̌̓̈́̌̽́͒̊͂͒̓̌̇́͂̊̀̒̏̔̏̎̃̓͛͛̈́͐̃̃̐͆̓̂̇̈́͛̿͐̃̂̒̿͗̽̂̊̽̊͌̄̍͐̀͒̄̿͌̎̔͐̃̋̇͑͌̄͋̈̆̒̇̄̈͌̃̆̏̄̈́́͐͋̈́̀͛̃̓́̓̎͋̓̈́̐̓̄͂́̊̑̇̑̈́̊̈́̈́̆̀̈́̽͒̊̎̓͛̔̒̓̊̓͌̽̀̂̈̀̆̆͐́͌́̂͗̓́̕̕̚͘̕̚͘͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝ͅͅ ̸̨̨̡̢̧̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̡̨̨̧̢̨̛̖̪̟̥̳̪̠̳̩͚͔̯̦͖͙̟̣̱̯̠̘͍̜̗͈̟̞̥̺̦͍̩̺͙͓̳͉̦͙̝͖͉͎̪̰̹͈͉̠̲͙̩̰͙̭͕͖̟͙͖̱̝̗̮͓̭̝͉̟̹̱̠͕͖̝̲͎̫̤̝̣͖̝̭̫̠̱̥̻̮͍̰̼̟̙͕͎͕̻̹̺̘̜̥̼̜̠̯̖̗̯̯̺̗̦̯͓̘̞̫̬̲̟̼̀̈́̅̀͑̌̕͜͜͜͜ͅͅͅy̴̢̢̡̢̧̨̢̨̛̛͍̜͇̯̱̭͉̯̻̱̭̪͙̹̤̭̫̜͔̲͓̮̹̬͉̥̞͎̠̼̞͈̬̪̺͈̩̻̖̜͓͇̩̞̟̖͍̻͎̜͇͚͓̙͓̥̤̣̹͓̝͚̞͇̪̹̪̺̯̩̙̝̺̞̟̣̪̤̥̤̙͖̺͍͊̿̒̄̈́̈́̐̊̃́͌̐̃͑̂̿̆̏͊̀̂̿͗̋̈́̈́͑̀̊̏̓͆͑̊͐̈́̔̉̆̓̾̾̑̀̓̀͊͑̑̈̔͆͛̄̈́̾͊̒̈͊͊̈́̃̊̿̀͊͂̔͗́͐̾̈́̔̑̄̿͆̔͊̀͐̔̊̋̑͂̋̈́̕͘̚̚̕͘̕͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ȩ̷̧̧̨̨͈̟̣̝̘̗͓͖͇̤͙̦̟͇̗̩̥̬̬̹̻͚͇̖̮̥͉̣͉̲̤̺̱̝͉̼̬̳̠̭͔̙̟̜̫̘̱̭̙̙̖̤̮̰̤̥̰̜͔͇̯̜͈̰̹̬̗̩̩̫͓̗̳̘͖̣̣̣̹̗̹̰̗̳͓̹̩̟̳̘̭̅̽́͛͂̈́̓͂̊́̓̇̿́̆̓̂̉̏̑̉̃͐͌̌̉̒̅̎̀͒̄̑̈́̎͂́̑͊̄̽̐̅̆̏̌̅̇͐̇̆̋̇̓͂͒̑̎̾͌͆̏̇͐̀͆̑̿͊͐͂̄͒̂͆͒͆͂̉̄̾͆͆̌̆͘͘̚̕̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̕͘͜͜͜͝͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅţ̷̧̨̧̢̛̛̛̛̛͕̘̠̜̥̺͇̗̦͓̦͙̘͕̲̰̳͍̩̣̱͕̺͇̠̩̥̤̭̠̬͚̹̰̜͉̞̤̘̗̟̱͓̹̦̩͕̲͖͈̤̹̮̼͉̩̟͚̟̙̟̪̲̩̱̪̳̮̫͐́̂͐̀̀̉͒̆̆̂̈́͆̈́̒̄͌̈́͐̌̃̈́͂̇̎̈́̏͂̀̂̏͂̄̃̋͗̔̈̾͊͂̌̂͆̓̐̀̂̒̆̄̾͒̊̍́̊̊́̎̈̊̿̉̽͋̀́̋͋͂̿͐̀͊̈̔̒́͊͒̾̉̌̑̈́̑͌̽̈́̓͛̄̇́̽̔̓̓̌̉̒̂͐̇̈́̆̐͋͊͆̏͌̂̉̂̃̏̓̈́́̅́̚̚̕̚̚̕̚̕̚̚͘͘͜͜͜͠͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅ ̶̡̨̧̧̛̛̛̖̪̗̮̻͇͙͈͚͕̖̜͕̞̞͙̳̩̜̥̩̞̜̠͖͚͓̜͉͎̯̜̭̖̞͚̘͎͇͙͍͇͖͚̯̫͍͕̭̳̰̮̪͔̙͈̼͇̪̖̺̮͇̮͙̙̪̥͎͔͎͎͍͕̪̭̭̙̜̯̩̩̜͚̈́̌̈́̐̓̇̈́̆̐̄̅̃̂̏́̽̈́̀̀͛͊̂̒͛͂̄͌́͗̿̿̄͋̑̋̆͌̏͊͂͌̀̄̆̈́͌́̅͛̆̽̍̉̓̐̇̑̒̒̿̈́̿̾̀͐̀͗͂̽̏́̑̓̈̋̈́͐͑͛͗̌͂͑͗̄́̍͆́͂̿̈́̅̀̉̂̎̏͂̄̓͑̍͆̂͛̒̈̈́̽̎͆͆͊̑̋̃̅̔͗͘̚̚̚̚̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅĮ̴̨̛̛̛̗͔̠̮͈̻͙͈̰̳̫̻̙̫̺̟̯͓͕̫̩͎͓̻̻̰͍̪͈͓͒̽̈̋̅̀́̌̃̐͗͐͗̋̏̅͆̈́͛͛̋̇̌̉̊͗̀̊̿̽͌͑͗̒͊̾̉̂̐̽̃̒̊̓̃͊̓͑̎̑̑̎͋̔̔̌̓̈́̍̈́̐̔͊̈́̑̔̔͛̎͂͋͌͌̓̒̂́͐̃̃̓̅̽͌̏̔͐̋͒͒̐̀͑̆͛̊̿̄̒̇̇̍̃̅́̊̕͘̕̚̚͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ ̷̧̡̨̢̢̡̨̢̡̛̰̣̘̬̱͈͖̣͉̺̥̹̜̪̦͚̗̜͎̜͚̜͎̼͖͚̫̤̙̜̝̭̗̪͈͍̬̜̰͕͎̳̺͎͎̮̲̳͔̗̙̬̗̱̫͕̱̲͇̘̠͈̘̮̰̣͖̫̼̺̣͇͕͍̦̲̘̼̗̦̳̼̣̙̩̪̪̖̱͚͉̙͖̘͉̗̮̤̥̘͎̞͎̦̖͉͉̹̱͙͖̘̳̪̜̜̞̦̜͙̹͖̼̠̜̼̲̘̖̦̳͔̠̯͖̏͆͂̾́͊̄͐̈́́̏͑̌́̑̀͊̈́̎̀̐̋͊̓͐̈́͒͌͊̓̃̆̈́̏͒̈́̎̑̿̊̌͑̌͆̄͗̑̿̓͆̾̌́̋̓̓̓̑͛̔̈́͛̀́̐̾̀̇̊͊͆̒̃́́̀̓͊̂̀̐́̏͆̊̀̓̅̀͗͆̈́̆̐͂̌̂̃̒̀̽͊̆͌̓̈́̉́͒͋̂̈́͆͒̈̎̍̈͒̚̚̕̚͘̚̕̕͘̚͘͜͜͜͜͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝ͅͅş̷̡̢̨̢̡̨̛̺̣̲̠̟̭͇̗͓̤̻͍̞̘̝̦̥͕͎̩̮̭̥̗̜͖̱̞͔͔̝̺̖͓̠͙̙̱̙̠͕̘̹͈̙̤̝̯̦̼̦̫̟͔̰̼̹͙̰̗̩̰̣͈̖͚̟̥͉̫̰͓̦̮̭̫̥̞̱̰̳̫͎̙̖̞͓̺̀̀̈́͂̑̽̊͗̽̀̐̒̈̔̄̄̄͆͌͋̑̾̀̎̒̑͑̆̒̎̿̐̉̃̈́͗͐̅̏͛͐̕͜͜͜͝͠ͅͅͅͅt̷̢̡̛̛̛͈̙͕̹̠̱̘̭͚̫̭̲̜̺̲͎̹͓̟̽̏̈́͒̀̂̒́̀͆̒́̾̃̔̓̂̉̀̅̌̔̈̂̌̽͆̉̾̋̾͂͆̒̋̀̍̐͒̉̇̓͛͗̈͛̏̆̆́̾̍̓̃͋̂̓͑͌͂̋̽͊̂̊͐͊̈́̇̅͒̀̇͗̒̐̋̾̀̇͂͑̈́̓̏̀͂̎̈́̈́̊̚̚͘͝͝͠͝͝͝i̵̡̨̨̛̟̗̠͈̬̪͂͗̀̒́̾̒́̌̃̇̿̈́̍̿̋̽̆͘̕l̸̡̧̡̢̡̞̲̼͎͉̪̹̱̤̳̥͇̳̣͔̣̣̼͎͈̫͎̩̖̘̬̼̘̠͕̣̹̤͉͈͍̺̈́͒̎̈́͌̈́̽̄͗̀̾͆̀̓̂̏̄͆͘̕ͅͅͅl̸̡̡̡̧̨̡̡̢̡̢̨̡̛̛͍̞̤̻̞̯̭̻̫̪͙̳̬̫̮̮̟̘̻̲̼̖͎̱̟̺̺̱͓̱̟̝̦̩̳͙͕̩͙͇̮̣̙̝̭͔̹̫̖̯̞̦͉̮̲͇̦̠̟̫͉̞̥̙̠̞̤̻̭̟͖̟̻͎̼̳̱̜͚͙͖̺̻͕̹̲̤͙̻̥̩͓̜̗͓̝̬̦̣̤͔̤͈͈̠̫̟͉̘̈́͛͆́́͆̄̐͌̏̒̀̃̈͌̅̓̅̑̂̀͒͛͐̏̓̍͋͑̅̿̀́̀͗̄̾̌̅̈́̄̇͆͂̽̌̆͊͆̾͘̚͘͘͜͜͝ͅͅͅͅ ̴̡̨̧̢̢̢̨̢̡̢̧̨̛͈͎̘͙̮̮͉̮͔̫͈̥̞̻͈͎̻̮̫͔̗͙̝͎̮̝͙͉̦͔͓̙̖̺͓̫̦̺̘̝̠͙̱̖̩̗͍̮̰̦̜͔̜̺̣̖̳̣͈̳̙̫̞͖̠͍̪͎͉̲̺̪̖̰̺͍̥͖͔̯̫̝̦͎͖̺̤̮̖̤̲̘̫̟̻̭̣̻̝̙̼͇̃̌͆͑̌͛̓̉̆͛̆͌̾͌͊͗͆̏̿̿̾̊̉͐͋́̉̊͐̓̓̂̀̂͛̈́͊̓̓̓̀̑̚͜͝͝ͅͅͅl̵̡̨̧̡̧̧̨̡̨̨̡̛̛̦̥̝͈͔͈̝̫̪̗̦̖̰̳̹̩̟̠͙̠̮̹̙̘̲̟̝͚̘͈͉̘̲̮̗̳̲͎͉̦̺͓̮͖̭̖̩͚̝̣̪̖̮̺̤̦͈̜̪̠̟̻͚̯̬͙̲̖̬͖̗̺̟͎̟̖̜̟͍̭͎͔̙͉͉̞̯̮̻̻̯̣̞̟͖̞̹̞̺̣͎̠̻̺̮͍͎̱͉̝͈̜̲̗̳̟̯̳̹͇̽̊̇̀̊͛̿̅̿̓̎̄̽͊̇́̂͂͂̀̅̾̊̍́̇̽͌̉͑͑̐̔͛̂̈́͆́͒̔̐̅͑́̓̀͌́̊̾̑̍̔͛͊̈́̑͛̈́̓̒͐̔͑̄̉̅̐͒̂̊̿̿͌̚͘̕͜͝͝͝͠͠͝͝ͅͅḯ̷̡̡̡̢̢̧̢̧̨̡̢̡̛̛̛̠͙̘̼̮̼͎̰̰͈̞͔̳̙̪͙̩͚̠̣͕̦̖̝͈̗̼̳̘͈͔̘̠̤̭͈̣̭͔̦̯̤̠̫̝̭͙̩̘̙̳̲͓͎̗̜̟͇̪̖͈̼̮̭̩̦̥̭͈͇̣̘̦͉̰̮̠̦̹͖̻̹̙̟̖̙͉̜̰̫͙̩̹͈̥̰̫̯͚͕̼̺̫̞̝͉̘̱͇͚͎͍͎̯̖̙̦̖́̐̎͑̄͛̐̂̓̍̇͒̀̓̉̀̈́̑̅̐̐͊̈́̔̔̃̎̄̽̽̓̋̾̀̅͆͒̊͋͌̆͌̀̈̀̐͂̓̇̉̈̎̃̈͐͐̓̈́͒͐̇̾̉͑͐̔́̂̃̀̀̏̑̎̐̚̕͘͘̕̚̕̕̚͜͜͝͠͠͝͠͝͠͝ͅͅv̶̧̢̡̧̨̛̛͇̻͉̣̘̮̞̲̥̦̖͇̰͉̳̻̞̮̰̗̘͈̦̈́́͛̋̌͆̐̆̓͒̑̇̈̏̅̈́͐̂̋̾́̀̐̏́̈̿̀́͌̂̿̃́̈́̆̽̏̾̒̽̀͑̂́́͂̂̌̄̋̃͂̈̌̐͛̓̀̊́̀̓̃̓̂̏́͒̊̋̃͐͑͒̇̆́͑̽̀́̿̏͑̀̑́̓͘͘͘̕͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝ĕ̴̢̢̧̢̨̡̢̡̛̛̛̛̻̣̺̟̝̠͎̙̰̝͎̱͍̯͉̝̯̭̼͔̭̩̪̭͕̤̰̙̪͖̮̟͇͇̮̠̞͚̗͎̰͈̹͕̘͉͉̱̮̇͋̈́̔͐͌̀́̇̇͆͒͐̌̒́̉̓͒̽̀͌̑̌͂̇̈́̽̈̄̀͌͊́̓̍̃̆̑͒͐̈̌̿͐͗̿͐́͌̄̽̎̐͐̉̔̀̔̈́̏͒͆̉̾̑̍͑̿̽̈́̌̽̓̀̈́͒͋͒̓̇̑̈̊͌̑́͛̾̋̎̾̏̐̅̈́́́͒̌̃̇̆̈́̋͛͒̎̈́̂̈́̅́̓̇̌̋̓̓͌͛̐͛̇̊̆́́͌̚̚͘̕̕̕̚͘̚͘̚̚͘̚͘̕̕͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅ ̸̨̨̨̢̡̧̧̢̢̨̧̢̢̡̛̛͍͇̰̞̭͖̟̱̤̯͉̘̖͙̪͈̭̪̹̲̤̲̠̙̞̭̳͙̘̣͓͎̞̺̹͕̻̳̗͍̖̠̜̟̝̞̝̞̖̻͉̼̻͚̭̫̝̰͔̝͖͇̩̞̫̭̺͕̪̤̹̰̜̣̰̺̟̞̩̮̮̖̤̥̺̼̳̹̥͙̦̪̬̖͚͈̹͇͇̯̘͎̝̳̮̩̦̪͎̗̹̱̘̘͔͖͎͍͙̠͕̱̱͓̠̥̦͈̲̪͔͖̘͈̪͙͖͋̊̽́̈́̿̾̎̐̏̃̊̈́̆̓̿̍̎͆̋̒̾̂̇̔̑̏͊͗̔̐̂̀́̃̓͊͒̓͊́̌͌̏͒̓͛̂͊͒́̀̒̓̐͗̍̊͊̔̂́̾̅̃̏͂̆̏͌́͐̑̆̐̑͛̎͆͊̂̒̈́͋̃͋͒͗͗̿̃̾̒͋͒̌͛̌͂̂͌̄̚͘̕͘̚̕͘͘͘̕͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅo̵̡̧̨̨̨̡̢̧̡̢̢̧̡̨̲̪̮̭̫͉̟̖̙͕̦͙̱͎͉̩͇̣̰̜̟̖̙̤̪̘̫̮̱̯̹̮̹̱͕͓̩̫̯̞͔͍͉̜̪͉̳̮͈̳͍̥̩̳͍̩̠̳̜̺̟͓̻̦̻̮̮̤̤̭̹͍̮̼̜̰͆̔̔͋̾̊̐͆̓̿̕͜͜͜͜͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅņ̷̢̨̢̧̧̨̡̢̡̢̨̢̯͖͉̫͉̜̥̠̖̹͓͈̱̖͓̹̳͖̯͙̘͔̭͇̜̬̘̦̭̩̪̱͎̣̤̟͉͍̣̲̘͉̻̺̣͙̰̱̯͚̦̞̭̘͉̫͍͇̤̱̙̣̱̰̱͉͔͙̞͓͉̦̣̰̥̙͔̩̣̝̣̞̪̠̩̲̖̩̩̟̠͔̲͙̙̭̞̤̠̠̺͍̠̯̮͉̥̜̮̘͈̱͔̞̼͉̟͉̯̯͕̳͚̬͚̮̲̖̙̘̱͙͍͔̙̪͓͇̩̩̗̬̎̏̀̏̅̀́͂͗̈́͌̀̒̀̌̇̈́̑̽̋̏͑̓́̐́̕͘̕̚̕̚͜͜͜͜͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅ



wow you fuckin broke Bluelight great job bro


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> wow you fuckin broke Bluelight great job bro


We all knew it was going to happen..

Just didnt think it would take 90,000+


----------



## SS373dOH

Cap, just take a dump in the abyss and go for 100k


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Cap, just take a dump in the abyss and go for 100k


i will blue whale by then

i better savor the steps leading up to it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok though I am going to get my dick wet so maybe just a few celebratory shitposts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bye all


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> bye all


mwah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This idiot behind me has their brights on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dick wet shitposting


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so mad
People suck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I spam until page 1000 and 100000


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Serious
People suck


----------



## Fiori di Bella

A happy article for your consumption:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want to seriously own a flamethrower
Everything would be better


----------



## Fiori di Bella

And this because I like that the guy was classy enough to press pills with cats and ladies...


----------



## BK38

Life pro tip: I ran out of shampoo the other day and forgot to get more. So what did I use? My dog's overly expensive organic dog shampoo. My hair hasn't looked this good in months! Wtf. I think I'm going to switch to using dog shampoo from now on. It smells really good and my hair looks revitalized. 5/5, would use dog shampoo again.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I want to seriously own a flamethrower
> Everything would be better


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> Hey @BK, Im sorry, youtube is banned in china's mainland. dont expect me to watch whatever u share. Your effort to humiliate me is useless. This morning, i received msg from two amazing bluelighter who tried to explain who BK is, and why arguments happening in lounge is unfortunately very common.
> 
> It's been a short time since i replaced another famous drug-forum with Bluelight. Since I am new to this website, i need advices and if fail to stop arguing, my account deserves to be blocked.



Look, just stop being a pussy and whining all the time, shilling for the CCP (which is the Chinese government, not the Chinese people - there's a difference) and/or saying stupid anti-semetic/Islamophobic stuff and I'll leave you alone. The Lounge is basically for talking shit and saying whatever you want within reason. You can't expect me to not fuck with you when you make it so easy. Gotta have a tougher skin if you want to lounge. I'm sorry about you losing your Mom as a kid and there is some honor in war, so I won't insult your mother anymore. With that said, that doesn't give you license to spread hateful views without consequence. Call this a tentative detente of sorts.

*明白吗？*


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Probably like 2 months when I was doing heroin. In normal times though? A month I reckon, much longer if there's a lady in my life, then I don't really masturbate. My sex drive is probably around 1-3 sexy times in a day with lady friend. So like 7-21 times a week.


:::slow clap:::

Even when I was on IV opiates I had to empty my prostate via penile stimulation every morning (beginning of withdrawals;only time you will achieve ejaculation)

I dont think I have gone longer than like 5 days without masturbatorbating since I was like 13. The last time I remember going that long was like 4 summer ago when I was working lanscaping/construction 12 hour days and was legit too tired. I think I went 4 days. I had a gf back then and made sure to save that nut for her. Lmao she was not pleased. When I go that long my dick/balls/groin get so uncomfortable.  Like...pressure and any little thing will give me an instant full erection. I think I have an over active prostate or some shit. Me skipping a day without ejaculating is a giggling worthy super wad of thick nut. Me skipping 4 days....the orgasm almost isnt worth the ridiculous mess that is sure to happen. 

Even when I have/had a GF I still masturbate at least once a day. Jerking off in the shower has been part of my routine for god knows how long. If I dont jerk off in the shower I feel "off" all day.


----------



## BK38

giggling worthy super wad of thick nut 
giggling worthy super wad of thick nut 
giggling worthy super wad of thick nut 
giggling worthy super wad of thick nut 
giggling worthy super wad of thick nut 
giggling worthy super wad of thick nut 
giggling worthy super wad of thick nut


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> giggling worthy super wad of thick nut
> giggling worthy super wad of thick nut
> giggling worthy super wad of thick nut
> giggling worthy super wad of thick nut
> giggling worthy super wad of thick nut
> giggling worthy super wad of thick nut
> giggling worthy super wad of thick nut


Qft


----------



## euphoricc

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn u alll crack me tf up`


----------



## w01fg4ng

euphoricc said:


> mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn u alll crack me tf up`


Happy post #710


----------



## euphoricc

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK WHY THE PIC THING FUCKED UP-------WATCH THIS-------https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd6C4ISF9JU --------ITS FOR U FAT FUXZZZ AHAHAHAAHHA JUST PLAYING HAVE FUN PEACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## euphoricc

w01fg4ng said:


> Happy post #710


THANK YOU MATE JUST DID A MEGA DAB FOR THAT ~! I SHOULD PROB BE A LIL MORE ACTIVE AYYYE  a member since 08~!! & still here -DAB-UP-~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i did a fat dab just to wake up


----------



## euphoricc

MAN I SAID DOC SOMETIMES I WANNA GET HIGH SHE SAID WELL--UMMMMMM--YOU HAVE YOUR CARD ******* WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT ME TO DO-? LMAO AHAHAHAHAHA I FKKED HER HEAD ALL THE WAY UP~!


----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> i did a fat dab just to wake up


YES --that`s a must


----------



## Captain.Heroin

euphoricc said:


> YES --that`s a must


Now I have a monumental decision - try getting around and waking up, or going back to sleep?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> Now I have a monumental decision - try getting around and waking up, or going back to sleep?


11;31 am here i`ve been up since 6;30 than around 10:30-11 am i take my 3 mg klonopin &1200mg gabapentin grab a showe than take 1 more k-pin a 600 more gaba and some dabs and i feel free


----------



## Captain.Heroin

euphoricc said:


> 11;31 am here i`ve been up since 6;30 than around 10:30-11 am i take my 3 mg klonopin &1200mg gabapentin grab a showe than take 1 more k-pin a 600 more gaba and some dabs and i feel free


i need some good benzos so bad

i just did some stuff, feel nice and tired... somewhere between wanting to start the day and sleep several more hours.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You live in California, get some whole Valerian root (whole). It’s super cheap and far more powerful as a benzodiazepine acting compound than if you buy Valerian capsules.
> 
> Trust me, I’m a wizard and I got you bother!


I have tried it, bzd's work better


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You live in California, get some whole Valerian root (whole). It’s super cheap and far more powerful as a benzodiazepine acting compound than if you buy Valerian capsules.
> 
> Trust me, I’m a wizard and I got you bother!



I use those Valerian caps when I don't have proper hypnotic benzos, the drawbacks are that it's not as fast acting, makes my breath smell like horse shit for some reason and I always wake up groggy (like I have a mild hangover). Decent in a pinch though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That they do, but so do does oxycodone, and kratom workx in a pinch (arguably effective, but no where near the same). Same goes for Valerian root.


I don't even want meds I like my crazy self but the world doesn't.  I need them to be normal/live a good life.  Ugh. 

I decided against coffee, again. 

Just going to focus on making it through another day of the cry coffin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up and people's life problems keep trying to seep into me

But they can't get to me, I have Puerto Rico Hurricane Maria paper towels!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up and people's life problems keep trying to seep into me
> 
> But they can't get to me, I have Puerto Rico Hurricane Maria paper towels!



Kobe!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Kobe!


how are your lungs doing bro


----------



## 6am-64-14m

feels great to be back in the abyss of whatever time
buzzin and aloof (lovin my diazepams, weed, and a coupla other things)
it is chemically induced but the world is open to me and it drains me, too.
love it


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are your lungs doing bro



Pretty good  About to start on a 6-pack of Belgian beer and got a nice Phenibut buzz going. Had a productive day too. What about you broski?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Pretty good  About to start on a 6-pack of Belgian beer and got a nice Phenibut buzz going. Had a productive day too. What about you broski?


woke up feeling ok, minus physical pain

working on stuff and feeling ok about it

trying to plan a meal right now


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Plus your kids old as dirt,


do you know something i do not being a wizard and all? seriously.
i would love to have a baby... i mean not deliver it; maybe from the doctors stance? idk, bro


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> woke up feeling ok, minus physical pain
> 
> working on stuff and feeling ok about it
> 
> trying to plan a meal right now



Nice. What's cookin good lookin?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Nice. What's cookin good lookin?


pizza because lazy and need to dedicate mental power to tasks. it feels good to be productive. I think I'll dab and eat soon. 

I can't wait to see the white house press briefing today.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> pizza because lazy and need to dedicate mental power to tasks. it feels good to be productive. I think I'll dab and eat soon.
> 
> I can't wait to see the white house press briefing today.



You already prep your brief Kaleigh? Btw, just seeing your "now 20% more white" thing. Hilarious


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> Look, just stop being a pussy and whining all the time, shilling for the CCP (which is the Chinese government, not the Chinese people - there's a difference) and/or saying stupid anti-semetic/Islamophobic stuff and I'll leave you alone. The Lounge is basically for talking shit and saying whatever you want within reason. You can't expect me to not fuck with you when you make it so easy. Gotta have a tougher skin if you want to lounge. I'm sorry about you losing your Mom as a kid and there is some honor in war, so I won't insult your mother anymore. With that said, that doesn't give you license to spread hateful views without consequence. Call this a tentative detente of sorts.
> 
> *明白吗？*



During the argument, one of my BL friends sent me a msg on skype and told me a little bit about who u are, where u live and why u easily get offended. Don't worry, he didn't talk negative about u. But my question is,
How often do u see me posting in Bluelight? many times I take a long break from this website due to being too busy with personal and work-related tasks. Meanwhile im a newbie. I havent used tis website more than two or three times.  

And yes... u r right. Why would i even share my opinion on CCP in a drug forum? Yes that was the biggest mistake i made. Ive heard that theres a thread where bluelighters discuss ENDLESS political issues. Lets forget everything happened between us.

Before I put an end to ANY conversation between us, I've got a question",



BK38 said:


> ... and I'll leave you alone



What do u exactly mean by "leaving me alone"?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You already prep your brief Kaleigh? Btw, just seeing your "now 20% more white" thing. Hilarious


I thought you'd like it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TumajNuri said:


> During the argument, one of my BL friends sent me a msg on skype and told me a little bit about who u are, where u live and why u easily get offended. Don't worry, he didn't talk negative about u. But my question is,
> How often do u see me posting in Bluelight? many times I take a long break from this website due to being too busy with personal and work-related tasks. Meanwhile im a newbie. I havent used tis website more than two or three times.
> 
> And yes... u r right. Why would i even share my opinion on CCP in a drug forum? Yes that was the biggest mistake i made. Ive heard that theres a thread where bluelighters discuss ENDLESS political issues. Lets forget everything happened between us.
> 
> Before I put an end to ANY conversation between us, I've got a question",
> 
> 
> 
> What do u exactly mean by "leaving me alone"?


stop being a drama queen


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> During the argument, one of my BL friends sent me a msg on skype and told me a little bit about who u are, where u live and why u easily get offended. Don't worry, he didn't talk negative about u. But my question is,
> How often do u see me posting in Bluelight? many times I take a long break from this website due to being too busy with personal and work-related tasks. Meanwhile im a newbie. I havent used tis website more than two or three times.
> 
> And yes... u r right. Why would i even share my opinion on CCP in a drug forum? Yes that was the biggest mistake i made. Ive heard that theres a thread where bluelighters discuss ENDLESS political issues. Lets forget everything happened between us.
> 
> Before I put an end to ANY conversation between us, I've got a question",
> 
> 
> 
> What do u exactly mean by "leaving me alone"?



"leaving me alone" = I'll stop fucking with you in Lounge threads unless you give me good reason to, like posting stupid, harmful, erroneous or inane shit.

There is no one on BL with the exception of one or two people, with any true insight into my life that knows, with respect to me: "who u are, where u live and why u easily get offended."

Dude, you and whoever you're talking to likely know nothing of substance about me beyond maybe "where u live."

Why don't you tell me who I am and why I get easily offended? I'm curious myself.


----------



## TumajNuri

Captain.Heroin said:


> stop being a drama queen


 Stopped already, I promise.
Just waiting for the answer to the last question i asked in mu previous post.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TL;DR

What are your feelings guys? In one word.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> TL;DR
> 
> What are your feelings guys? In one word.



My brain: Don't say gay, don't say gay, don't say gay...

My vocal chords: Straight?


----------



## TumajNuri

@*BK38*
He says he once got into a fight with u and claims i am a retard because I should have not apologized since i didnt do anything wrong but actually i did. 


*Anyway.... *Here is where our debates/fights end.


----------



## TumajNuri

madness00 said:


> TL;DR
> 
> What are your feelings guys? In one word.



Alive.


----------



## Xorkoth

I had the best workout day I have had in a long time today.  Finally really getting back in shape.  I did 3 sets of 40 push-ups, 150 seconds of planking, lots of side crunches, and a lot of different weights, we only have 15 pound weights here at the detox cabin, which is lame, but if I do like 100 reps for a set, it still pushes me to my limit and works really well.  We've also been doing 3+ miles a day hiking, in the mountains.  I'm finally starting to feel better, even though I'm still having trouble falling asleep, but less trouble.


----------



## Mysterier

madness00 said:


> What are your feelings guys? In one word.




LikethemutedsongsofthebasalticorgansofLakeBalaton;however,verywet.


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I always enjoyed heroin in a really good way but it's terrible for me and I can't handle coming off it. It's unbearably terrible.



This is me with opiates, too.  I can't avoid addiction, and I can't handle life when addicted, and coming off is awful.  Life is much better without opiates even if my lizard brain tries to tell me otherwise.


----------



## Mysterier

Xorkoth said:


> 150 seconds of planking


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> @*BK38*
> He says he once got into a fight with u and claims i am a retard because I should have not apologized since i didnt do anything wrong but actually i did.
> 
> 
> *Anyway.... *Here is where our debates/fights end.



Lol, I already know who you're talking about and you answered none of my questions. The questions about who I am or why I am so combative (apparently?) still seem to elude you though.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I had the best workout day I have had in a long time today.  Finally really getting back in shape.  I did 3 sets of 40 push-ups, 150 seconds of planking, lots of side crunches, and a lot of different weights, we only have 15 pound weights here at the detox cabin, which is lame, but if I do like 100 reps for a set, it still pushes me to my limit and works really well.  We've also been doing 3+ miles a day hiking, in the mountains.  I'm finally starting to feel better, even though I'm still having trouble falling asleep, but less trouble.



Gettit man. Good for you.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> This is me with opiates, too.  I can't avoid addiction, and I can't handle life when addicted, and coming off is awful.  Life is much better without opiates even if my lizard brain tries to tell me otherwise.



Milder opiates are OK for me. Tramadol, Codeine, Low-dose Oxy, Opium? ... whatever. Shrug it off like it ain't nothin but a thing. Heroin though? Never man, can't trust myself with that ever again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> What are your feelings guys? In one word.


Horny.


----------



## Xorkoth

Mysterier said:


>



No way dude, I was more like this:








BK38 said:


> Milder opiates are OK for me. Tramadol, Codeine, Low-dose Oxy, Opium? ... whatever. Shrug it off like it ain't nothin but a thing. Heroin though? Never man, can't trust myself with that ever again.



For me, any opiate will cause me to redose until I get as high as I can.  A little bit just makes me want more.  Kinda like alcohol... and GHB.  And stimulants.  Fuck, no wonder I rented a cabin for 30 days in a dry county with nothing but weed.


----------



## TumajNuri

Time to raise my white flag. I've had a tough-working day.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Horny.



typical..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> typical..


I can't help who and what I am


----------



## MemphisX3

euphoricc said:


> WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK WHY THE PIC THING FUCKED UP-------WATCH THIS-------https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd6C4ISF9JU --------ITS FOR U FAT FUXZZZ AHAHAHAAHHA JUST PLAYING HAVE FUN PEACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Those were the same feelings I had when I explored the img posting


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> "leaving me alone" = I'll stop fucking with you in Lounge threads unless you give me good reason to, like posting stupid, harmful, erroneous or inane shit.
> 
> There is no one on BL with the exception of one or two people, with any true insight into my life that knows, with respect to me: "who u are, where u live and why u easily get offended."
> 
> Dude, you and whoever you're talking to likely know nothing of substance about me beyond maybe "where u live."
> 
> Why don't you tell me who I am and why I get easily offended? I'm curious myself.


I bet you wont punch him


----------



## MemphisX3

TumajNuri said:


> Time to raise my white flag. I've had a tough-working day.


BK just messaged me via the Tesla hologram box I got and he said that not only could he take you in a fight but that your face looks stupid too.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I bet you wont punch him



Don't think I'd bother sullying my hands man. Know a crackhead that wants to make a quick 20? Emaciated is fine, it won't be a challenge.


----------



## MemphisX3

TumajNuri said:


> @*BK38*
> He says he once got into a fight with u and claims i am a retard because I should have not apologized since i didnt do anything wrong but actually i did.
> 
> 
> *Anyway.... *Here is where our debates/fights end.


Fuck all that I'm here to see an old fashioned throwdown


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Don't think I'd bother sullying my hands man. Know a crackhead that wants to make a quick 20? Emaciated is fine, it won't be a challenge.


Yea hold up let me go knock on my neighbors door


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I was watching Schindler’s List this morning and came to the realization that this movie isn’t historically accurate at all, and it was made by Jews just for Jews for no apparent benefit to anybody.


"You were making out during Schindler's List !?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mindfuck one accomplished... coming up... mindfuck two


----------



## Captain.Heroin

maga

4 more beers


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> maga
> 
> 4 more beers



20 more beers if you count don jr and Ivanka


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> plus u are the only person who complains about me a lot.


No. I’m not fond of you either.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Easy killer, don’t want you gettin’ alcohol poisoning. Careful with dem beers (harm reduction).


@The Wizard of the Creek pls post me a PM. I cannot PM you. Important.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You live in California, get some whole Valerian root (whole). It’s super cheap and far more powerful as a benzodiazepine acting compound than if you buy Valerian capsules.
> 
> Trust me, I’m a wizard and I got you bother!


Wait, really Valerian Root? Would this be in the produce section of the store?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I cannot PM you. I already brought it to @TheLoveBandit attention. He said it may take a few days. I’ll bring it up again. I’m not ignoring you, I promise ❤


Now it is possible. was my bad. Had to re-edit again. pls write, even if its just one letter.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Wizard, how do you think the Valerian Root compares to DXM or Melatonin, which does zero for me.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I cannot PM you. I already brought it to @TheLoveBandit attention. He said it may take a few days. I’ll bring it up again. I’m not ignoring you, I promise ❤


It IS possible and I need you. Tomorrow it is now definitely too late, sorry. it was my bad to let nobody start a conversation with me - i changed it. Perhaps you have to change your privacy, too?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> Wait, really Valerian Root? Would this be in the produce section of the store?


you can get it in the tea aisle in tea bags


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> you can get it in the tea aisle in tea bags


Thanks so much, CH! I hope you are doing well right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> Thanks so much, CH! I hope you are doing well right now.


fairly well 

i got a lot of stressful work done and can relax now


----------



## Fiori di Bella

You know what’s weird is how the little pics on your phone look way different after you post your comment.  is a different color,  is a different color and shape, and this DNA,  well it no longer represents the genetic code in any way.


----------



## SS373dOH

JoEhJoEh said:


> It IS possible and I need you. Tomorrow it is now definitely too late, sorry. it was my bad to let nobody start a conversation with me - i changed it.


Joehjoeh and wizzy, sitting in a tree. K-I-S-S-I-N-G !


----------



## Shady's Fox

when it rains

means that mother nature

it's on period


----------



## Shady's Fox

and u do all dat?


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> when it rains
> 
> means that mother nature
> 
> it's on period


I'm impressed.
Smart Post.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

@The Wizard of the Creek

 I definitely need you, PM is working pls try minimum .Thanks.


----------



## Shady's Fox

GETR IN HEA


DON'T MAKE GRANDMA RUN ALL OVER THE HOUSE FOR YAAA

HWEN I AWEJIAWE BDAYM DUM


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Ok, then shine on you crazy diamond.

JJ


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I cannot PM you. I already brought it to @TheLoveBandit attention. He said it may take a few days. I’ll bring it up again. I’m not ignoring you, I promise ❤


PM me so I have a delusional justification to send you a picture of my penis


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> PM me so I have a delusional justification to send you a picture of my penis


A picture is not enough for a spell, mail him pubic hair before the next new moon.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i went afk

cuz i made some PAP CORN


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> During the argument, one of my BL friends sent me a msg on skype and told me a little bit about who u are, where u live and why u easily get offended. Don't worry, he didn't talk negative about u. But my question is,
> How often do u see me posting in Bluelight? many times I take a long break from this website due to being too busy with personal and work-related tasks. Meanwhile im a newbie. I havent used tis website more than two or three times.
> 
> And yes... u r right. Why would i even share my opinion on CCP in a drug forum? Yes that was the biggest mistake i made. Ive heard that theres a thread where bluelighters discuss ENDLESS political issues. Lets forget everything happened between us.
> 
> Before I put an end to ANY conversation between us, I've got a question",
> 
> 
> 
> What do u exactly mean by "leaving me alone"?


No one cares


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> My brain: Don't say gay, don't say gay, don't say gay...


Omg. Too funny. I said the same thing as I was scrolling down to read your message. Tehehe.


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No one cares



Again, im talking to BK who cared and replied.



iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No one cares


.
Thats your respond to everything. Tattoo it. My debate with BK and OTHERS is over. You are bored and there is nobody interested in talking/debating with u so u have chosen me. Are u employee? Mr. iLoveYouWithaKnife?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> Again, im talking to BK who cared and replied.
> 
> 
> .
> Thats your respond to everything. Tattoo it. My debate with BK and OTHERS is over. You are bored and there is nobody is interested in talking/debating with u so u have chosen me. Are u employee? Mr. iLoveYouWithaKnife?


No one cares.


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No one cares.


Tattoo it.


----------



## TumajNuri

My friend was right. What's the point of arguing with kidz that steal meds from granny's cabinet?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

wutever osama


----------



## TumajNuri

Osama? at least I havent hided my nationality from others Although I dont like my land. How about u? anonymous coward. @GhOst


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Osama? at least I havent hided my nationality from others Although I dont like my land. How about u? anonymous coward. @GhOst


natural born citizen. 




sex with goats is a hanging offense here


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Osama? at least I havent hided my nationality from others Although I dont like my land. How about u? anonymous coward. @GhOst


u tagged someone else btw


----------



## TumajNuri

u could be from anywhere. Should i believe that? how about u let all of us have a look at your passport? 


Your avatar tells ppl u are the monotheistic one! NOT ME!


----------



## TumajNuri

You even dont let anyone see your profile. How fun is it to be anonymous like that?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> u could be from anywhere. Should i believe that? how about u let all of us have a look at your passport?
> 
> 
> Your avatar tells ppl u are the monotheistic one! NOT ME!


wut


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's good to know i'm not the only one so mentally unhinged that they'll post 8+ times in a row in the abyss


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wut



Calling me goat fucker or osama? Racism in your land is endless. I feel more safety in east asia.And fortunately the number of asians who immigrate to US is getting decreased.When my dad immigrated to another country, he suggetsted me to join him but i told him that EAST ASIA is the only place where foreigners receive a welcome.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

shit’s about to get confusing...


----------



## TumajNuri

See? Finally u lost temper. Stop becoming a nun and turn to taoism. It will reduce your racial thoughts. I promise.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

mal3volent said:


> im just asking if you are straight or not. I'm gay myself and have a pretty decent gaydar.


confirmed. Pic of @TumajNuri hugging his boyfriend on his Instagram.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's good to know i'm not the only one so mentally unhinged that they'll post 8+ times in a row in the abyss


No you are unhinged. 
protip: username


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Calling me goat fucker or osama?


i never called you a goat fucker. do u fuck goat? i mean u made that association not me


----------



## Shady's Fox

this is scary


----------



## TumajNuri

Calling me a gay will not provoke me, I've got a wife and a great life in a GREAT COUNTRY.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Calling me a gay will not provoke me, I've got a wife and a great life in a GREAT COUNTRY.


enjoy you bat soup and boyfriend on the side


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> I've got a wife


Is your boyfriend aware?


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> enjoy you bat soup and boyfriend on the side



You know?  ive heard that ppl in your land buy benzos from dealers. So unfair.


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Is your boyfriend aware?



I could have called u a homosexual too.


----------



## TumajNuri

U know, provoking me can not be done in a drug forum


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> I could have called u a homosexual too.


Why are you acting like that’s a derogatory comment.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> U know, provoking me can not be done in a drug forum


i bet it can be done


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> U know, provoking me can not be done in a drug forum


there is only one God


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> there is only one God


Hail satan


----------



## TumajNuri

Oh captain, dont tell me u are one of those death-metal fans who think satan really exists


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

@Captain.Heroin
Oh _you..._

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TumajNuri said:


> Oh captain, dont tell me u are one of those death-metal fans who think satan really exists


Satan is a very personal belief for me.  The eye of satan has never led me wrong.


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> there is only one God





ghostandthedarknes said:


> there is only one God



Yes just tattoo "allaho akbar" on your butt if u have any butt at all. it seems like the number of monotheists in west is getting increased.


----------



## TumajNuri

Captain.Heroin said:


> Satan is a very personal belief for me.  The eye of satan has never led me wrong.



As a personal belief, I can understand that. at least u are not fool like guys like "ghost" or that addict-NUN who set my photo as her avatar. in asia, when girls love a boy, they set the boy's photo as avatar or profile photo.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

^ I think you’re confused. In more than one area. 

@ghostandthedarknes
Hey ghostie.... I’m getting all the credit.


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i bet it can be done



Do ur worse. Im so busy at work. yet i would see how an addicted kid like u can provoke me on virtual world.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Do ur worse. Im so busy at work. yet i would see how an addicted kid like u can provoke me on virtual world.


you're on bluelight.org at work? very unethical imho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Yes just tattoo "allaho akbar" on your butt if u have any butt at all. it seems like the number of monotheists in west is getting increased.


according to some religions tattoos are a sin.


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you're on bluelight.org at work? very unethical imho



Even i can use a messenger and can open camera to prove WHERE I AM although i know i really don't have to.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No one cares.


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> according to some religions tattoos are a sin.




Tch tch tch...

I used to think that middle east is the most superstitious, conservative and boring part of earth but now i see that i was wrong.


----------



## mal3volent

We're all dead and this is Hell.


----------



## TumajNuri

U do care and thats why u reply ANY COMMENT that i leave in lounge.


----------



## TumajNuri

mal3volent said:


> We're all dead and this is Hell.



Death is the real goal of living.


----------



## TumajNuri

Another BL friend told me that "showing respect" will not make "lounge posters" entertained. He told me to get back at anyone who steps on my tail.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Another BL friend told me that "showing respect" will not make "lounge posters" entertained. He told me to get back at anyone who steps on my tail.


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


> bat soup




Wikipedia is banned in china but I made a group on QQ a few days ago, just because of publishing this article









						Xenophobia and racism related to the COVID-19 pandemic - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> Wikipedia is banned in china but I still love it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophobia and racism related to the COVID-19 pandemic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TumajNuri

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


The mountains in this WEAK ILLUSTRATION look exactly like pyramids of mossad.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Morning @BK38


----------



## TumajNuri

Just read it. Read what happened to japanese and korean living in west.


----------



## TumajNuri

China never gives a damn about such things but japan's response will soon be seen in global economics


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Morning @BK38



I woke up to maybe the funniest shit I've seen in the lounge in a long time. At first I thought that maybe that dude had completely snapped and lost his mind and then I realized you had all changed your avatars 

I think I'm in love with you, @ghostandthedarknes and @Captain.Heroin


----------



## TumajNuri

Your compatriots tell asian to GO HOME" but yet, they come to asia because study or investment in their own land costs a lot!!!


----------



## TumajNuri

BK38 said:


> I woke up to maybe the funniest shit I've seen in the lounge in a long time. At first I thought that maybe that dude had completely snapped and lost his mind and then I realized you had all changed your avatars
> 
> I think I'm in love with you, @ghostandthedarknes and @Captain.Heroin



Yeah right. im not so active and free on BL but hopefully, all bluelighters will use my selfie as personal avatar. I promised to respect and havent broken my promise yet. but since lounge is the place where ppl suffering from withdrawal symptoms sound closed minded and racist, I would like to see how they react when i have a word.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TumajNuri said:


> China never gives a damn about such things but japan's response will soon be seen in global economics


we nuked Japan. we did our part


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> lounge is the place where ppl suffering from withdrawal symptoms


Not WD’ing here. Matter of fact, I think I’ll poke around in my drug box and dig out my breakfast right now.


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> Yeah right. im not so active and free on BL but hopefully, all bluelighters will use my selfie as personal avatar. I promised to respect and havent broken my promise yet. but since lounge is the place where ppl suffering from withdrawal symptoms sound closed minded and racist, I would like to see how they react when i have a word.



Dude, just... chill out. Every time you react, you make it worse. I haven't broken our uneasy truce...yet. Think of me as S.Korea and you as N.Korea and the Abyss as the demilitarized zone ... It's no man's land. Don't make me cross the demilitarized zone in search of nuclear weapons, ok? The abyss is definitely not for people that are sensitive, nor is it a place where people are going to coddle you.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


>



who knew palestinian liberation could be so hawt hey?


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Not WD’ing here. Matter of fact, I think I’ll poke around in my drug box and dig out my breakfast right now.


What the fuck are you babbling on about


----------



## MemphisX3

TumajNuri said:


> See? Finally u lost temper. Stop becoming a nun and turn to taoism. It will reduce your racial thoughts. I promise.





iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No you are unhinged.
> protip: username





ghostandthedarknes said:


> i never called you a goat fucker. do u fuck goat? i mean u made that association not me


I just read the last three pages confused as fuck thinking the same dude was posting just rambling bullshit. It tool my brain a good 10 minutes to notice the usernames.

Fuck you guys


----------



## MemphisX3

BUYING YOU TACO BELL
BUT A PIMP EATING STEAK
CORN BREAD
COLLARD GREENS
CHITOLINES
ON MY PLATE
ALWAYS LATE FOR A DATE
AND SHE ALWAYS TRIPPIN
SHE CAN HATE MY FUCKING GUTS
BUT SHE LOVIN MY PIMPIN


----------



## TumajNuri

BK, I haven't started another conflict to annoy others. When someone told me something about u, I decided to stop talking to u. He told me things that I can't still believe. You can't be that bad but anyway.


MemphisX3 said:


> I just read the last three pages confused as fuck thinking the same dude was posting just rambling bullshit. It tool my brain a good 10 minutes to notice the usernames.
> 
> Fuck you guys



Seriously im not offended by what u said but dont blame ghost. he/she is a pathetic.


----------



## MemphisX3

TumajNuri said:


> Calling me goat fucker or osama? Racism in your land is endless. I feel more safety in east asia.And fortunately the number of asians who immigrate to US is getting decreased.When my dad immigrated to another country, he suggetsted me to join him but i told him that EAST ASIA is the only place where foreigners receive a welcome.


It's cool, we dont need you


----------



## BK38

TumajNuri said:


> BK, I haven't started another conflict to annoy others. When someone told me something about u, I decided to stop talking to u. He told me things that I can't still believe. You can't be that bad but anyway.
> 
> 
> Seriously im not offended by what u said but dont blame ghost. he/she is a pathetic.



Tell me, what do you know? Nothing. There are literally 2 people on here that know anything about me of any substance and I know for a fact that they are not the one's talking to you. You also did NOT decide to stop talking to me. You keep using this supposed conversation you had as some kind of veiled threat. Talk about pathetic. I offered an olive branch, I even stopped insulting your mother because I have some honor. I only politely replied to what you said to me.

You've made your bed, now lay in it. Fuck you, you're ugly inside and out.


----------



## MemphisX3

TumajNuri said:


> BK, I haven't started another conflict to annoy others. When someone told me something about u, I decided to stop talking to u. He told me things that I can't still believe. You can't be that bad but anyway.
> 
> 
> Seriously im not offended by what u said but dont blame ghost. he/she is a pathetic.


All due respect homie but if you're going to come at someone what would be publicly on this board on the strength of some gossip, it's only fair to also put that gossip out in public.

NBD JS


----------



## MemphisX3

NEVER FEEL FOR INNOCENTS
WOMEN I BE CHARGIN
RATTA TATTA TECH 9
THATS WHAT I BE CARRYIN


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Tell me, what do you know? Nothing. There are literally 2 people on here that know anything about me of any substance and I know for a fact that they are not the one's talking to you. You also did NOT decide to stop talking to me. You keep using this supposed conversation you had as some kind of veiled threat. Talk about pathetic. I offered an olive branch, I even stopped insulting your mother because I have some honor. I only politely replied to what you said to me.
> 
> You've made your bed, now lay in it. Fuck you, you're ugly inside and out.


BK aren't you french?

I am surprised, as a Frenchman, that you are standing up for yourself.






That's a history reference joke.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> BK aren't you french?
> 
> I am surprised, as a Frenchman, that you are standing up for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a history reference joke.



Haha, nah man. American/British national, but yes, in France atm. The bread's great and the women are sexy af.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> What the fuck are you babbling on about


Haha. 
yeah when I saw this reply I was thinking... who the fucks this twat that needs a good tongue lashing.

I know I get confused aa fuck when ppl change their avatars.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I woke up to maybe the funniest shit I've seen in the lounge in a long time. At first I thought that maybe that dude had completely snapped and lost his mind and then I realized you had all changed your avatars
> 
> I think I'm in love with you, @ghostandthedarknes and @Captain.Heroin


Last night I couldn't find out why tumaj was posting things that made him seem like he wasn't a total porn cuck, until I noticed it was ghost and ilywak

I don't know who did it first but I gotta give ghost something (I'm pretty sure it was his genius)... he sure knows how to start wildly popular avatar trends.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wait ghost and ilywak already changed their avatars?  sigh


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


>


----------



## Jabberwocky

JUST DID SOME COKE MY FATHER BROUGHT FROM HIS OG FRIENDS GOOOOOD  STUUFFF FUCK YOU ALL


----------



## Jabberwocky

CANT FEEL MY MOUTH


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> JUST DID SOME COKE MY FATHER BROUGHT FROM HIS OG FRIENDS GOOOOOD  STUUFFF FUCK YOU ALL



can I do a line off your dick bro?

no homo


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> can I do a line off your dick bro?
> 
> no homo


I GOT WOMAN


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I GOT WOMAN



lol, do you talk like a caveman when you're geeked out?


----------



## mal3volent

I GOT COKE

I GOT WOMAN

ME GOOD


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ME SMASH COX

ME FORCE ENTRY

AAARRRGGG


----------



## MemphisX3

Should I eat 5gs of shrooms tonight or nah.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Should I eat 5gs of shrooms tonight or nah.



Save it for Sunday and go to church


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Save it for Sunday and go to church


That's actually not a bad idea. Wonder if I could hold it together and not burst into fits of laugher


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> That's actually not a bad idea. Wonder if I could hold it together and not burst into fits of laugher



On 5gs of quality shrooms? I think I'd find it impossible personally. 2gs? Yeah, i could act normal for an hour, more than that and forget it.


----------



## MemphisX3

One of my fantasies is to take 3 hits of potent LSD and go into the largest (also most cocksuckery) baptist church in my area and just start mollywopping folks with absolutely no explanations. Just me showing up and going full berserk mode throwing fist like a washing machine running the the pews just mowing those cunts down.

God damn barbie's crying, women running and tripping their gaudy house of god hooker shoes, dudes just saying "woah woah woah" right before me, in a 3 piece suit and tie, slaps the fake jesus out him.


Fuck that would be awesome


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> On 5gs of quality shrooms? I think I'd find it impossible personally. 2gs? Yeah, i could act normal for an hour, more than that and forget it.


Nah I could act normal on 5gs. I mean I would be completely enthralled in my visuals but laughing at shit would be the hardest part.

I took 5.6gs about a month ago and it was super noice.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> One of my fantasies is to take 3 hits of potent LSD and go into the largest (also most cocksuckery) baptist church in my area and just start mollywopping folks with absolutely no explanations. Just me showing up and going full berserk mode throwing fist like a washing machine running the the pews just mowing those cunts down.
> 
> God damn barbie's crying, women running and tripping their gaudy house of god hooker shoes, dudes just saying "woah woah woah" right before me, in a 3 piece suit and tie, slaps the fake jesus out him.
> 
> 
> Fuck that would be awesome



Id prefer to just dose the communion wine


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Id prefer to just dose the communion wine


Oh man, it would be a narcissistic meltdown shit show.

Give a narcissist a drug that removes ego and you got yourself a volatile situation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I GOT WOMAN


----------



## BK38

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

At the hair salon, mask optional.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> At the hair salon, mask optional.



STFU Pelosi, you're gonna cost us the fucking election you bitch. #Hairgate #ReadtheEmails


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> Just gonna leave this here:


 Is it no onions before class for 48 lunar hours, or just regular hours ????


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna get baked
hoping to get my dick wet

yeaa


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna get baked
> hoping to get my dick wet
> 
> yeaa


I can already tell you that I’m not going to get any lovin’! The bars are closed and I don’t know where else to meet someone for a noche del passion...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I can already tell you that I’m not going to get any lovin’! The bars are closed and I don’t know where else to meet someone for a noche del passion...


yeah it can be hard 

best of luck bella

I'm glad I have a great evening to look forward to I hope :D


----------



## Shady's Fox

scroll dwn

a noche del passion she says

wat

it's good the bars are closed

ppl like u shouldn't be allowed to do drugs


----------



## Shady's Fox

they're confused


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Shady's Fox said:


> scroll dwn
> 
> a noche del passion she says
> 
> wat
> 
> it's good the bars are closed
> 
> ppl like u shouldn't be allowed to do drugs


There’s no confusion on my part. I don’t want my friends to introduce me to someone new as my friends are, for the most part, mutually my ex boyfriend’s friends. It’s difficult to meet someone new during the pandemic as where I live restaurants, clubs and bars remain closed.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> There’s no confusion on my part. I don’t want my friends to introduce me to someone new as my friends are, for the most part, mutually my ex boyfriend’s friends. It’s difficult to meet someone new during the pandemic as where I live restaurants, clubs and bars remain closed.


Can't wait for things to be better again.


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Is it no onions before class for 48 lunar hours, or just regular hours ????



Let me just ask my Great Horned Owl...


----------



## MrsGamp

Isn't it horrible when you go to the hairdresser's and you feel like they've wrecked your head but you have to pretend to like it?


----------



## MrsGamp

Did I mention my hair got fucking massacred by a hairdresser and I had to pretend it was okay?

I look like Hitler. The hairdresser was working around a theory that my hair naturally falls into a side parting. Somewhere just above my left ear.


----------



## MsDiz

MrsGamp said:


> Isn't it horrible when you go to the hairdresser's and you feel like they've wrecked your head but you have to pretend to like it?


Fuck that, go to a better hairdresser or be honest. I honestly don’t understand how someone can pay for a service they are completely unhappy with.


----------



## MrsGamp

Anyway. Who's had a venereal disease?

or is that excessive?


----------



## MrsGamp

PrincessDiz said:


> Fuck that, go to a better hairdresser or be honest. I honestly don’t understand how someone can pay for a service they are completely unhappy with.


Usually this place is great but you have to get a particular person ... and she wasn't available today...


----------



## MrsGamp

*abrupt silence@who's had a venereal disease*....


----------



## MsDiz

MrsGamp said:


> Usually this place is great but you have to get a particular person ... and she wasn't available today...


Sooo.... you’re paying them. You tell them
what you want and if it’s not what you want tell them why it isn’t. I’ve paid all but 3 hairdressers in my life and those 3 left me looking ridiculous whilst I specifically told them what I wanted. I will not pay a shit hairdresser.


----------



## MrsGamp

I had a genital wart when I was 22. Or rather a proto-wart. My B/F had these lumps on his testicles. And I was always saying "what the hell a re they? go to the doctor ..."
And he'd say, "oh, they're just 'cysts' and I've had them for ages." 
Then I felt I had the beginnings of a bump. I went to GP who doused me in vinegar and said the bump was fine but I had prodomal wartiness.
I cried. I literally cried.
He said, "don't worry, you haven't lived until you've had genital warts."
I had to go to this terrible specialist who was expert at freeze-drying gential warts. 
I was given literally ONE temezepam (Halcion) for "sedation" and then subjected to torture with dry ice, with an ultrasound camera. Dr Wart kept cheerfully pointing out all the spots on the monitor where I would've grown warts if I hadn't been so vigilant.
But I was lucky - I didn't get anything on my cervix, which is the main thing.
BTW we always used condoms. It's a myth that condoms protect you from all STDs. 
This is too much info, isn't it? Sorry. I've had a little wine.


----------



## MrsGamp

PrincessDiz said:


> Sooo.... you’re paying them. You tell them
> what you want and if it’s not what you want tell them why it isn’t. I’ve paid all but 3 hairdressers in my life and those 3 left me looking ridiculous whilst I specifically told them what I wanted. I will not pay a shit hairdresser.


I need to get more assertive. I should've said "I want Lily and if she's not available I'll come back later."
I am reading an assertiveness training book called _When I Say No I Feel Guilty. _


----------



## MsDiz

MrsGamp said:


> I need to get more assertive. I should've said "I want Lily and if she's not available I'll come back later.
> I am reading an assertiveness training book called _When I Say No I Feel Guilty. _


Yes, this, you definitely need to be more assertive. Stop paying for shit you don’t like. I wouldn’t have paid for that haircut. No chance. Saying No feels good! Do it more often. Use it for things which won’t cause much offence to start with then just go full on. No no nooooooo!


----------



## MrsGamp

PrincessDiz said:


> Yes, this, you definitely need to be more assertive. Stop paying for shit you don’t like. I wouldn’t have paid for that haircut. No chance. Saying No feels good! Do it more often. Use it for things which won’t cause much offence to start with then just go full on. No no nooooooo!


Like most bad hair cuts it will be tolerable in about three weeks, But I am pissed off because on Monday I am going to a funeral and I am the "eulogist". That's why I went to get my hair trimmed. So I'd look respectable and so forth. 
Unhappily I'll just have to "eugooglize" with weird hair.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Isn't it horrible when you go to the hairdresser's and you feel like they've wrecked your head but you have to pretend to like it?


Isn't it horrible when you go to the hairdresser's and you feel like they've been taping you the whole time?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BellaJewel said:


> There’s no confusion on my part. I don’t want my friends to introduce me to someone new as my friends are, for the most part, mutually my ex boyfriend’s friends. It’s difficult to meet someone new during the pandemic as where I live restaurants, clubs and bars remain closed.


go to a riot peaceful protest for Police brutality Systematic racism. always seems to draw a crowd of bored rich 20 somethings.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

ghostandthedarknes said:


> go to a riot peaceful protest for Police brutality Systematic racism. always seems to draw a crowd of bored rich 20 somethings.


The conversation would not flow well with a racist for me. I have mixed race relatives and I am horrified by the way I’ve seen them treated. Over the past few months they’ve mentioned that COVID has been fortuitous in one way; it allows them to stay home and away from all the hostility and violence.


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> Isn't it horrible when you go to the hairdresser's and you feel like they've been taping you the whole time?


btw what's a decent torrentz-type website these days? i have a new laptop so its been a while, but I have the right app or whatever it is ... just need to find an authentically free and safe place from which to download films ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> btw what's a decent torrentz-type website these days? i have a new laptop so its been a while, but I have the right app or whatever it is ... just need to find an authentically free and safe place from which to download films ...


i don't have much of a need for torrents these days, wouldn't know


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BellaJewel said:


> Over the past few months they’ve mentioned that COVID has been fortuitous in one way; it allows them to stay home and away from all the hostility and violence.


i wonder how the people that died from COVID feel about that......


----------



## Fiori di Bella

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i wonder how the people that died from COVID feel about that......


Yeah, I gotta think that sentiment would not thrill them in the least


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com


----------



## BK38

MrsGamp said:


> btw what's a decent torrentz-type website these days? i have a new laptop so its been a while, but I have the right app or whatever it is ... just need to find an authentically free and safe place from which to download films ...



Why don't you just stream them? I mean, the quality is not 1080p or 4k, but it's still watchable at 720p. Here are a couple I use:

https://www.putlockers.cr/

https://www1.solarmovies.co/

You can also try an app called "Popcorn Time" that is quite good:

https://popcorntime.app/


----------



## MrsGamp

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i wonder how the people that died from COVID feel about that......
> [/QUO





BK38 said:


> Why don't you just stream them? I mean, the quality is not 1080p or 4k, but it's still watchable at 720p. Here are a couple I use:
> 
> https://www.putlockers.cr/
> 
> https://www1.solarmovies.co/
> 
> You can also try an app called "Popcorn Time" that is quite good:
> 
> https://popcorntime.app/


Well ordinarily streaming would be good enough for me, but I wanted to download a couple things for my daughter and put them on a USB ... I seem to have found something that works (fingers crossed - probably my new laptop is catching a fusillade of viruses ... )


----------



## 6am-64-14m

MF taking pot-shots at night around here the last week. Cowardly back-shots. Couple people have died and I think I know who the shooter is; met him a couple nights ago. Was hanging on the cona and I see a dude walking down the road waving a pistol around as if it was a toy. He comes up to our little (four people "click") and waves the pistol at those he could see. He didn't see me as I was ducked-down behind the bed of a truck and by the time he did see me he had a red dot on his forehead.
He dropped his firearm and wanted to talk then. I let him get his shit and told him to get lost and whatever he decides to do to keep the fuck away from ****** street or it will be the last place he will ever walk.
We are _definitely _moving. Cannot get out fast enough.
Be safe family.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MrsGamp said:


> Did I mention my hair got fucking massacred by a hairdresser



So glad I don’t have to deal with this and I just let all my nasty dead hair fall and wrap around all that other nasty dead and extra nappy knottiness hair.


----------



## schizopath

My best friend thinks Im just a cheating junkie. Hes a alcoholic and I introduced him to all of the people he knows. I taught him everything. Now he doesnt want to even see me?


----------



## Hylight

^^^ uh  dead brain cells ??

try to help him from getting alcohol poisoning or as a friend   try to reach out to him to support


----------



## schizopath

Concussion gang 2020. Yes Im a fucking selfish addict, but they dont know how much schizophrenia affect a person. Most of the fall is mine but please fucking tell me what Im doing wrong rather than waiting years and then telling "you suck"


----------



## Hylight

support and understand with empathy. then tell them to get the fuck back up you drunken pea brain. lool. . . . #
you're alright. we all have days like that.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@The Wizard of the Creek 
what does the runic F stand for in u avatar?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> Yeah, I gotta think that sentiment would not thrill them in the least


Human beings are a parasite that are slowly destroying planet Earth.  I can live with the death toll, even though it's quite terrible and know people who have lost family members to this disease.  I am sure I have had it myself.  The earth is way more important than the human race though, and if anything good has come out of this, it is that we've temporarily slowed down on emissions (even though it still isn't enough).


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Human beings are a parasite that are slowly destroying planet Earth.  I can live with the death toll, even though it's quite terrible and know people who have lost family members to this disease.  I am sure I have had it myself.  The earth is way more important than the human race though, and if anything good has come out of this, it is that we've temporarily slowed down on emissions (even though it still isn't enough).


life's a battle.  keep your pecker hard and your powder dry and you'll be fine until you die.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> life's a battle.  keep your pecker hard and your powder dry and you'll be fine until you die.


I'm pretty good at the first thing but I tend to run out of bug powder.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm pretty good at the first thing but I tend to run out of bug powder.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

things I need
patience for work (stripping on the pole)
drugs (benzos)
a face mask


----------



## Captain.Heroin

morning @The Wizard of the Creek 

how are you doing

i'm thinking I am going to try to get my torture done today and cry about it afterward


----------



## Xorkoth

Man I've been working out every day and I have my muscles back and am in great shape again, it's awesome.  It had gotten to my stomach sticking out farther than my chest, now I've got a 6 pack again and toned everywhere.  We only have 15 pound weights too, but I've been doing like 100 resp of everything or until I can't anymore and it's actually working better than the 35-70 pound weights (depending on which exercise) I did for years in the past.  I'm gonna get some weights when I get home, it's actually a lot easier for me to do everyday now if I can do it at home rather than having to go to the gym.



PtahTek said:


> MF taking pot-shots at night around here the last week. Cowardly back-shots. Couple people have died and I think I know who the shooter is; met him a couple nights ago. Was hanging on the cona and I see a dude walking down the road waving a pistol around as if it was a toy. He comes up to our little (four people "click") and waves the pistol at those he could see. He didn't see me as I was ducked-down behind the bed of a truck and by the time he did see me he had a red dot on his forehead.
> He dropped his firearm and wanted to talk then. I let him get his shit and told him to get lost and whatever he decides to do to keep the fuck away from ****** street or it will be the last place he will ever walk.
> We are _definitely _moving. Cannot get out fast enough.
> Be safe family.



Shit man, that's terrifying.     Be safe brother...  are the cops on it?  This is exactly the kind of thing they're actually good for...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I've got a 6 pack again and toned everywhere


I need to do this but it is hard because of the virus


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It means Fehu. It means that my dick s bigger and better than yours, also I’m better looking and smarter than you, and an all around better than you.
> 
> Fehu!


o. eye thought u were a rich cattlemen or sumthin....


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> things I need
> patience for work (stripping on the pole)
> drugs (benzos)


Benzos usually help with getting up on the pole. So that’s like a 2 in 1 combo


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need to do this but it is hard because of the virus



I'm just doing it at our detox cabin.  Just pick up a couple of dumbbell weights, either order them on amazon or go to a used sports gear store.  You can do everything with dumbbells, and body exercises like planking and crunches and pushups, and cardio you can do jump rope, a bunch of other things.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> o. eye thought u were a rich cattlemen or sumthin....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m doing awesome. It’s beautiful on the creek.
> I sold some of our veggies at the local farmers market, and made enough $ to buy a qp of good weed.
> 
> Good day for the wizard


That's amazing man.  Living the dream. 

I woke up and had a dab, wish I could say the same.  Going to work on stuff soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh damn it, I need some acceptance...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m doing awesome. It’s beautiful on the creek.
> I sold some of our veggies at the local farmers market, and made enough $ to buy a qp of good weed.
> 
> Good day for the wizard


y don't u just grow weed?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Grats on the qwop, Wizard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> y don't u just grow weed?


Buying it ready to smoke is so much more awesome imo.  Especially if you know it is quality and a strain you like.  

If I had that degree of patience I'd be a totally different person.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I'm just doing it at our detox cabin.  Just pick up a couple of dumbbell weights, either order them on amazon or go to a used sports gear store.  You can do everything with dumbbells, and body exercises like planking and crunches and pushups, and cardio you can do jump rope, a bunch of other things.


I like machines and I like being around other guys working out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw this sugar is so good i think imma have one more dab and binge on video games

i already got things done so it's ok


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> Buying it ready to smoke is so much more awesome imo.  Especially if you know it is quality and a strain you like.


Agreed! Growing stuff takes so long.
It reminds me of when I was a kid and we’d collect rocks and put them in a rock tumbler. We knew they’d come out great but damn they took too long!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> Agreed! Growing stuff takes so long.
> It reminds me of when I was a kid and we’d collect rocks and put them in a rock tumbler. We knew they’d come out great but damn they took too long!


and i like extract

can you imagine then having to do that too

smh i'm not that patient i'll let someone else do it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> and i like extract
> 
> can you imagine then having to do that too
> 
> smh i'm not that patient i'll let someone else do it


<------ lazy thread


----------



## BK38

One of my plants is so ready for harvest I can almost taste it. I was planning on the big chop in 2 days, but I know I can push out a little more yield if I just wait 1 week. It's fucking torturous though and I'll still have to dry/cure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> One of my plants is so ready for harvest I can almost taste it. I was planning on the big chop in 2 days, but I know I can push out a little more yield if I just wait 1 week. It's fucking torturous though and I'll still have to dry/cure.


This is why I'm more than happy to just buy it.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Patience is a virtue iirc



I know, but I've already waited 3 months, so what's the big fucking deal about waiting another week, right? But it's fucking torture.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I know, but I've already waited 3 months, so what's the big fucking deal about waiting another week, right? But it's fucking torture.


if I had to go without sex or thc for that long I'd lose it


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> if I had to go without sex or thc for that long I'd lose it



I haven't been completely without THC that whole time, but I can't justify getting it with the price increases and I guess it's just an exercise in delayed gratification in some ways. When it's dried, cured and ready to smoke, I'm gonna smoke the fattest of blunts.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> if I had to go without sex or thc for that long I'd lose it


you can buy both i guess


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you can buy both i guess


if the price of my love is the beers I have to buy him to get him loosened up, it's a cheap price to pay


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> One of my plants is so ready for harvest I can almost taste it. I was planning on the big chop in 2 days, but I know I can push out a little more yield if I just wait 1 week. It's fucking torturous though and I'll still have to dry/cure.


Resist the urge.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> if the price of my love is the beers I have to buy him to get him loosened up, it's a cheap price to pay


That sounds creepy. 
But given who saying it.... ok spy on.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You need to do karate better



And enough triple posting for me...  it eh. One time I got lost on YouTube and ended up watching uncensored bear attacks. Oh.... my....


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Alright quadruple post no edit.no @The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need a new avatar


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need a new avatar


Is Nantz gettin’ on your nerves?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need a new avatar



My suggestion:


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need a new avatar


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Maybe this is more what you had in mind!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> Is Nantz gettin’ on your nerves?


Yeah I was thinking of something but not sure if it'll work as well


----------



## SS373dOH

3 hours and 12 minutes with no abyss post, this has to be a record.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> 3 hours and 12 minutes with no abyss post, this has to be a record.


lol right


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

it’s Saturday. People have lives.....

pfft.  Hahah. Yeah right


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I came here purely for entertainment.... and I get 3 post from @SS373dOH and @Captain.Heroin in 4 1/2 hours! Oh man....


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I came here purely for entertainment.... and I get 3 post from @SS373dOH and @Captain.Heroin in 4 1/2 hours! Oh man....


You came to the wrong place.. These fucking idiots don't know how to stir up lounge fun..


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I know. You’re here too entertain me though so... go for it.


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I know. You’re here too entertain me though so... go for it.


Yeah but Im almost out of beer.


----------



## SS373dOH

I miss when no lounger had a social life lol..You want to try to guess what some the regulars are doing tonight ?
Captain.Heroin- trying to give his lover 16 orgasms, and doesnt care if he has one or not, for his insatiable lust cant be quelled by a few mere muscle contractions.


----------



## SS373dOH

Alex_1991 no doubt behind a gloryhole somewhere in quebec


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SS373dOH said:


> Yeah but Im almost out of beer.


I’m feeling the sickness.... and I just did my last bag.... waaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SS373dOH said:


> I miss when no lounger had a social life lol..You want to try to guess what some the regulars are doing tonight ?
> Captain.Heroin- trying to give his lover 16 orgasms, and doesnt care if he has one or not, for his insatiable lust cant be quelled by a few mere muscle contractions.


Oh yeah totes


----------



## SS373dOH

@DopeM  prolly changing a todlers diaper, while thinking about how the bills lost 4 super bowls in a row..


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m feeling the sickness.... and I just did my last bag.... waaaaaaaaahhhhhh


Whatever fent analogue you have has a short duration of action.. Ugh fuck being Dopesick ! I aint ever trying to get to that point again dawg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I miss when no lounger had a social life lol..You want to try to guess what some the regulars are doing tonight ?
> Captain.Heroin- trying to give his lover 16 orgasms, and doesnt care if he has one or not, for his insatiable lust cant be quelled by a few mere muscle contractions.


first night off in a while actually

he attended a social event (pretty gay stuff I wouldn't want to go)


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SS373dOH said:


> Whatever fent analogue you have has a short duration of action.. Ugh fuck being Dopesick ! I aint ever trying to get to that point again dawg


My main guy is out and this other stuff doesn’t even get me right. Like... at all. Fentanyl fucked everything up. So miz. And so stupid to try to space these ones out all day. Like 1 is going to do anything. It’s been 1 long never ending loop of sick.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

And might I add is nothing like heroin sickness.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> he attended a social event (pretty gay stuff I wouldn't want to go)


That was so passive aggressive.


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> My main guy is out and this other stuff doesn’t even get me right. Like... at all. Fentanyl fucked everything up. So miz. And so stupid to try to space these ones out all day. Like 1 is going to do anything. It’s been 1 long never ending loop of sick.


I'm getting paws symptoms just reading that lol.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SS373dOH said:


> I'm getting paws symptoms just reading that lol.


----------



## mal3volent

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> That was so passive aggressive.



that's how gays are


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> You came to the wrong place.. These fucking idiots don't know how to stir up lounge fun..



I miss tumaj


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should tag him and he’ll magically appear!



I thought *you* were the wizard round these parts ?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

He left before the crowning ceremony, huh?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

A rainy good morning to all 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good morning JJ. You got any cool plans for this Sunday?



Honestly? No. Sleeping. It's a really cold rainy day. I guess I will just sleep and read something in between , then sleep again , then read something.... 
What are your plans for today?

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s perfect weather here in Ohio. I’m going fishing in about about an hour at the creek. It’s  5:00am here and it will start to be light at around 6:30. I’m gonna catch me a small mouth bass or a shark, hopefully no snapping turtles (those are negative points).
> 
> Have a great day JJ!



You too! Thanks! 

JJ


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## BK38

FUCK YES BITCHES, MY COPY WRITING WEBSITE IS UP! There are some tiny problems, like my fucking logo thumbnail not loading on social media, but the content and the bulk of the work is done! Now I gotta start getting some clients lined up, but I am going to enjoy this moment for a little


----------



## Xorkoth

My friend's girlfriend and their kids are visiting our detox retreat this weekend.  They're 9 and 11, and the coolest kids I know.  We went to a nearby lake yesterday evening and are going back today, it's gorgeous, we're swimming and fishing.  Now if these lazy ass people would wake up, we could get moving.


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> My friend's girlfriend and their kids are visiting our detox retreat this weekend.  They're 9 and 11, and the coolest kids I know.  We went to a nearby lake yesterday evening and are going back today, it's gorgeous, we're swimming and fishing.  Now if these lazy ass people would wake up, we could get moving.


Awesome and inspiring. Your retreat is such an awesome focus of courage and strength !! ♡


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> FUCK YES BITCHES, MY COPY WRITING WEBSITE IS UP! There are some tiny problems, like my fucking logo thumbnail not loading on social media, but the content and the bulk of the work is done! Now I gotta start getting some clients lined up, but I am going to enjoy this moment for a little


ctrl+c ctrl+v beat you to it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> FUCK YES BITCHES, MY COPY WRITING WEBSITE IS UP! There are some tiny problems, like my fucking logo thumbnail not loading on social media, but the content and the bulk of the work is done! Now I gotta start getting some clients lined up, but I am going to enjoy this moment for a little


'grats but also forgot to ask did your lungs recover


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> thank you friend.  trying to think about the good things in life right now.
> 
> there aren't many I guess and that is overwhelming.
> 
> sad when the relationship unravels


Relationship? I thought u was just tearin up random ass holes with ur schlong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Relationship? I thought u was just tearin up random ass holes with ur schlong


I've been seeing the same guy for a while now

on/off but mostly on, have been seeing him for over half a year almost daily now


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I've been seeing the same guy for a while now
> 
> on/off but mostly on, have been seeing him for over half a year almost daily now


His ass must be gaped out prob just needs a bit of time to recover lol


----------



## Fiori di Bella

No beach for me today or Labor Day. It’s a virulent cesspool and we’re also having a heatwave. 
Put a Vyvanse on my tongue a few minutes ago then discovered Shitty McKitty knocked over my drink. I had to pee and by the time I got a drink Vyvanse covering had partially degraded. Fearing an undesirable rush approaching...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> 'grats but also forgot to ask did your lungs recover



Thx, pretty much, still have this weird lingering icky feeling though.. Gettin my 'vid test tmrw, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Soso78 said:


> Relationship? I thought u was just tearin up random ass holes with ur schlong





Soso78 said:


> His ass must be gaped out prob just needs a bit of time to recover lol


You say precisely what you mean!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> His ass must be gaped out prob just needs a bit of time to recover lol


Yeah, this, literally.  I get up in there if you know what I mean.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> No beach for me today or Labor Day. It’s a virulent cesspool and we’re also having a heatwave.
> Put a Vyvanse on my tongue a few minutes ago then discovered Shitty McKitty knocked over my drink. I had to pee and by the time I got a drink Vyvanse covering had partially degraded. Fearing an undesirable rush approaching...


The capsule is normally very hardy and your drug is likely still all in that partially melted slosh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Thx, pretty much, still have this weird lingering icky feeling though.. Gettin my 'vid test tmrw, just to be on the safe side.


I can't wait for covid part II

hopefully I just fucking die I'm so sick of my plebe life


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't wait for covid part II
> 
> hopefully I just fucking die I'm so sick of my plebe life



Maybe get some Super-Aids and then catch Covid to up the mortality? Maybe snort some coke cut with a bunch of levisamole too? Just to fuck up your T cells a bit more?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Maybe get some Super-Aids and then catch Covid to up the mortality? Maybe snort some coke cut with a bunch of levisamole too? Just to fuck up your T cells a bit more?


super aids cleared up

I am just going to get fucc tonight if I can.  I'm going to tell him I need it.  I'm beginning to have the constant focus on ass and fucking and my dick is hard.


----------



## Soso78

BellaJewel said:


> You say precisely what you mean!


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> Is that a bad thing?



when you're a dried up racist douchebag yeah


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I like it a lot, actually


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I like it a lot, actually


#metoo


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> when you're a dried up racist douchebag yeah


U missed out nazi u little bitch lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm pretty excited about tonight... I woke up super early because my body didn't get fucc last night and it's getting worse.  I'm thinking about Madness's nipple piercing.


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> when you're a dried up racist douchebag yeah


Ur more butthurt than captain heroins partner


----------



## Shady's Fox

shade loves me some nail balls massaje


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> Ur more butthurt than captain heroins partner



you are just as obsessed with the cock nectar as he is.


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> you are just as obsessed with the cock nectar as he is.


Good one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> cock nectar


----------



## Soso78

BellaJewel said:


> I like it a lot, actually


Ye it’s mainly insecure males that don’t like it xx


----------



## euphoricc

MemphisX3 said:


> I bet you wont punch him


bruh was this niqqa talking bout me>????---- ayye bro i will meet and greet somebody----EARLY----


----------



## euphoricc

OK GUYS -------he-he ;O ----------- HOW DO YOU MAKE A TISSUE DANCE-?.........................................................   ???                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  <~`_`~ >YOU PUT A LIL BOOGIE ON IT ~!- AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ snot funny


----------



## Hylight

euphoricc said:


> OK GUYS -------he-he ;O ----------- HOW DO YOU MAKE A TISSUE DANCE-?.........................................................   ???                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  <~`_`~ >YOU PUT A LIL BOOGIE ON IT ~!- AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


snot on ?


----------



## Jabberwocky

So CH turned from the hottest garl on Trump administration into the ugliest whore in the Democratic party.
WHYYYY?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



https://voca.ro/1byjPswzrgpo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was video chatting with DMW and showed him the guy whos in that vocaroo. DMW asks what's up, my buddy goes "aynt shit nikkuh". DMWs like does he speak english? Lol.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



Your buddy sounds like he's fuckin wasted and fucked up his vocal chords by drinking drain cleaner or something. It's hilarious, I can't top that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fully hard

need sex tonight or gonna lose it

played video games for hours today, was really fun, gonna rest


----------



## BK38

Copy pasted, but I had to share, I thought you'd appreciate it in particular @Captain.Heroin 





\

Trump closes his eyes while chewing the little caviar eggs. He imagines his tongue is sliding across Putin's asshole, and that the eggs are pieces of undigested food. He opens his eyes and looks into Putin's eyes:

"Vlad, it berns, let me lubricate."

Putin stops penetrating Trump's bosom, smiling down at him while imagining devastation he will cause in a minute. He's going to cum so hard that Donnie will sniff millions of unborn Russian babies.

Donnie attempts to spit on his chest while lying on his back, quickly snapping his neck as he putters his lips and blows out. The spit lands on his chin, featuring grainy black caviar streaks. Donnie proceeds to wipe it off of his chin and smear it onto his boobs, which he then rub onto each other to spread the caviar-saliva mixture. He wipes off the residual saliva on his hand onto Putin's rock hard cock and firmly pushes his boobs against it, then jiggling them while moving his gaze towards Putin's dominant eyes...

"I'm ready Vlad", he utters and proudly sniffs in a whiff of air.

Out of nowhere, Putin grabs Trump's freckled ass cheeks and shoves a finger inside his asshole. He's a mad horny bull. Trump cannot hold his intense gaze and softly closes his eyes. He is under Putin's spell, feeling deeply terrified yet safe. Putin proceeds to fuck Trump's bosom so hard that his balls make an imprint below the boobs.

Finally Putin comes, jizzing into Trump's left nostril and over his mouth. Trump takes a long firm breath in, becoming intoxicated by the white slime. Putin uses his shaft to wipe off the sperm around Donnie's mouth and laces it with caviar. Donnie gives off a slight moan and lets his arms spread out over the bed in preparation for what is to come.

Putin caresses his lips with his fingers, and proceeds to feed his half-slack sperm and caviar-laced cock into Donnie's mouth. Donnie's arms tense as he suckles on the cock and vigorously moves his tongue around to catch all the nutrients. He loses control and gets carried away, aggressively pulling in Putin's pelvis by the ass, his mouth now fully engulfed with cock.

Putin gently but firmly pushes Trump's head down to withdraw his cock.

"It dry Donnie. We wait."

Trump is satisfied but still wants more. He softly admires Putin as he dismounts the plump sweaty body.

"We wait. I call."

Trump lusts for more, but obeys. "There are more EU meetings in the coming months", he thinks to himself. "I'm a big boy. I can wait."

"Vlad, can you at least give me some caviar to use until next time?"


----------



## Fire&Water

CUCK alert !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't get over how hot Jeremy Diamond is on tv.  Fuck.  I want to see what he looks like underneath that suit and tie. 

I need to be getting laid tonight.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> l̵̡̧̡̛̛̛̬̬͖̯̞̦̟̜̻̹͚̫͔̻͚̻͎̱͌̉͛̀͐̿́̆́́̓̀͒̿͌̈́̌͊̌̑̐͒͒̓̂̽̌͆̒̔̀̈́̂̀͋̔̌̌̒͂͂̏̈̂̏̌͒̏̐̎͋̍̀̂͂͊̆͂̀͐͂̈́͌́̈̉̄͒̉̍͐̂̒̌͆̀͛̓͛̀̽̈̓̑͋̈̉͐̀͆͂̉̚͘̚͘͘͘̚͠͠͠͝͝͝͠ĭ̷̧̡̢̨̨̢̧̛̟̫̼̫͍͔̞̜̟͎̪̤̟̘̱͉̥̘͙̮̭͉̭͍̫̗̭̥̘͓͔͈̤͚̝̮͉͙͍̟̬͍̲̻̯͈̜̖͔̠̗̠̰͉̥͔̔̅͆͌̈̄̒̒̉̈́̔̊͌̍̍̓͆́̇͗͆̀̆̏̉̾̊̀́͊̂̈͒͌̒̈́̀̈͂̆̇͌̓͐̈̈́̋̎̎́̄̈̑̃̀̽̔̃́̕̚͘̕͜͠͠͝͝͠͝͝ͅͅf̶̨̡̡̡̨̢̢̢̡̛̛̰̹̙͉̥̘͙̙͎͚͖̺͈̥̦͇̜̫̦̪̯̣͚̼̪̺̬̜͈͕͚͉͎̮̠̹̺͓̺̬̭̬͇͚͔̮̱̖̘͈͎̹̣̥̻̜̜̝͇̬̝̬̫̙̙̔̈̉̓̑͂̒̐̍͐̾̋̿͑͊̇͑̓̏̈̈̊̒̌̌̔̌̐̉̈́́̈́̓̂̀̀́͂͑̇̄̉́͘͜͜͝͠͝ͅę̵̨̡̧̧̧͓͉̱͇̟̘̱̣̭͎̦̳̼̳͔̜̝̥͓̺͎͔̗͎̹̪̦͖̲̹͓̤̖̹͙͇͇̦̱̹̯͇̭̫̥̱̯̬̤̪̭͛͐̈́̌̈̊̍́̋̐̈̊̂͛̒͊̽̍̅̽̆̀̿̈̈́͂̀̑̾͊̒̑̔͒̔́͋͐̄̏̂̆̉̚̕̕͜͝ͅͅͅ ̷̡̨̢̡̢̧̹̫̮͖̘̲̤̥̹̦͉̹̣̥̥̟̗̮̖̱̱̠̙̰̼̳͖̟̳̰͕͙̠̦͖̜̮̮͕͍̒͑͌͊͊͑͗̑͂̓͐́̇̀̂̔͐̔̋̊͋̈̿̄̇̊͌̂̐̌͒́͊́̈́̀́̋̃́̐̄̈̊̑̍̿̅̕̚͘͝͝͝͝į̷̛̪̜͖͙̦̩̲̘̜̤̘̰̘̘͓̖̫̙͈̠̗̺̦̰̜͈̤͎̼͖̀̆̓̅̑̾͋͗̓̓̋̾̏̈́̂̉̄͊̾̀͐̔͑̓̂͊̀̌͛̏̉̌̓͜͝͝͠s̴̠̘͕̝̤͈̙̻͕͚̙̯̮͙̭̿́͗͋̄͒̍̔̓̈͐̂͌̓̇̉̓́̎̓͊̓̄͗̾̋͆̓͒̈̍̇̅̆̔̓̍̈́̓̽͐̏̋̚͘̕̕͝͝͝ ̴̡̨̧̡̧̡̢̢̨̨̢̧̧̛̟̰̗̰̣̠̰̬̖̼͎͚̝͈̺̥̜̻͖̳̪͇̘̥͕͇̩͈̯͙̲̭̣̩͓̠̪͖̲̫̥̳̩͖̤̭̥͉̖̠̠̗̗̞̰̝̣̩͙̲̪̩̩̪̪̦̱̞̬̪͕͉͎̏͐͐̓́̇͐̌̽̂̑͑͂̍̈́̊̈́͗̓͒͐̓̈́̈́̏͋̃̇͆͜͠ͅm̵̡̨̨̡̨̨̧̧̢̢̨̧̧̧̛͙͚͍̮͙̗̪͙̗̣͔̳̯̮̗̙̳̰̲̯̫͎͎̱͍̳͉̭̦̞̻͈͎̤͓͙̝̪͙̥̼̜͕̞̝̠̜̬̩͇͖̱̬̟̻̣͙̯͖̥̙͓̭̬̬̰̮̱̪͈̳̘̩̥̹͙͕͈̜͇͙̤͉̦̰͙̏̊͐͊͛͑̄̇̃̾̈͂͐͋̽͆́̈̋̆̇̇̀͆̿̈́͗̄̃͋͆̇͆̓͂͋̅̽̉́͗̉͋͗̉͗͌̾̋̅̽̀͗̈̍̍̿̿̽̀̈́̌́̅͐͐̅͂̂͆̊͂̓͐̌̏̉͛̏͑̐̏̋̈́̈́͂̎̾́͌̊̊́̈́̑͐̚͘̕̚͘͘͝͠͠͠ͅͅy̶̢̨̨̢̧̨̡̛̛̛͖̩̰̦̼̰̻̩͈̻̭͇͔̩̱̜͙̮͇̤̹͓͙̗̞̖̺̫̟͖̳̝̹͓̞̯͓̱̜͖̪͙̜̜͓̖̳͉̱̱̱͍͍͙̱͓͎̣̞̮̠̱̠͔̣̭̲̜̅͒̒̋̓́͋̑̇̿́̅͒́̃̀͛̇̓̊̾̐̐̊̀̌̈́́́́͐͐̂̾̏̀͛̋̃̍̈̐͌̓͑͆̈́̾̈́͐̃̓͋̀̔́̀̾͑͊̂͂̊͆̔̚͘̚͘̚̕͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅ ̷̡̢̧̻̹̜̜̩̳͍̰̖̭̮̘̘͕͇̦̙̹̤̙̱̮̪̩̦̠̲̙͖̪͔͉̭̰̙̝̫̤͍̳̯͖͈̭͇̯̰̺̱̯̘͇̮̰̠̳̬̺͓̣̖͛̋̎͋̌͋̕͜͜͝ͅͅͅc̵̡̧̧̨̢̡̨̛̞̘͎̩̦̟̯͕̜͈͓̱̪̻̹͕̺̖̹̠̤͓̼̮̙̦̤͖̰̯̪̤̘̯̘̙̠̻̻̪̫̮͓̱͇͕̰͉̬̼̠̻̼͓̗̟͕̰̞̥̜͖͙̭͓̲̥̻͎͖̫̦̤̪͍͔̻̻̼̱̙̟̯̪͇̾̑͒̈́̽̒̿̃͛̾͋́̎͒̏̊͂̎̆̿̍̊͒̋̉̓͂̇͛̎͗̋̍̓͋͐̐̽̑̓̍̿́͒͗̓̒̄̈̓͂̈́̅̓̊̀̽̒̒͗̑̓̐͗̿̋͊͆̋̔̈́̽̂́̈́̈̽̆̈́̾͑̏̈̆̐͛̈́́̐͘̚̕̚͘͘͜͜͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠ơ̸̢̧̧̢̧̨̧̧̡̛̛̛̛̛̱̩̤͖͇̫̰̯̠͙͍͙̲̠̟͈̘̝͚͙͔̳̟̫̞̼̘̹̲̙͖̞̤̲̬͉͉͉̻̻̞̥̖̥͉̝̬̗̝̟̰̱̗̱̞͎̠̮͎͕̫̝̬͙̼͓̟̱͕̪̖͙̬͎̩͎̣̩̫̙͓͈͚̻͉͖͆̄̂̃̉͑̈́́̒̓̉̎͆̓̔̋͆͌̉̒̆̇̈́̃̈́̀͗̌͒̈́́̑́̊̓͌̍͛̈́̏̈́͌͒͑͒͐͂̏̂͐͒̆̔̊͛͑͋̇͒̏́̏̍̾̈̐̑̏̓̒̿́̅͂̾̐̿̚͘̚̕̚͘̕͜͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅͅf̵̤̣͔̤̱̘͎͎̫̱̣̤̖̳̖͕͆̃̆̉́̓̈́̐̓͊̈́̾̀̽̈́͆̈́͛͘͝f̴̡̢̛͕̠͚̪̘͙̟͈̻̘̝͎͚̫̜̝̲̩̪̗̭͇̭̙͔̤̙̙͖̎̐͐͛̽͂̑͑͐̐̆̀̄̿͗̽͛̐̿́̅̾͂̿͆̊̂̇́̾̍̈̆̈̽̄͛̏́̎͛̃͗͋͐̍̿͋͗̈́́̀̂̌͆̈́͗́̉͂̚̕̕̚͘̚͘̕͝͠͠ȉ̸̛̥̤̻͈͖̩̣̮͕͇̦̠͚͚̳̘͙̝̫͎͍̂͌̒̈̑͂̾́̏́̃̈́̑͐͂̒͒͛̔͛̈́̃̑̿̀̾͂̎̌̃̈́͆̿̑̍́͛̉̉́̄͌̍̄̔͒̽̉̾̿͒̀͋̒̽͆̏͐̽̄͂̂̔̑̃̈́̇̈́̀̔̈́͌̾̈́͒̉̃̔̊̈́͗̂̓́̈́̏͑̓͘̚̚̕͘͝͝͝͝͠͠ͅn̸̨̧̢̡̛̛̛̲̰̟̲͉̙̭͔̪̻̭̠͚̻̩̯͕̳̜͈͇͕͔̝͓̤̉͊̃́̌̀̇̔̍͋͌̓̎͊̈́̓̽̊́̒̌͂͑̇͌̄́̃̆͂̉̋͆̕͘͜͝͝͝
> m̷̨̨̨̢̡̛͓͓̣̺͕̼̝̼̺͉̪͚̺̜̳͙̯͎̟͙̪̬̖̱͇̼̱̥͈̮̫̳̗̖̟̲͔̮̳̭̖̲̠͕͙̠̠̝̻̣̬̙͇͒̄́̅̓̏̔͒͌̽̅̒̀͂͆͋̐͑͊̄̐̿̓͋̃͊͐̈́̃̀̑̆̽͒͌̓̑̓̄͋̀̕̕̕̚͜͜͝͝͝ͅͅÿ̶̨̧̢̧̨̧̢̡̧̨̧̛̛͕͇̗̩̤͎̙̺̺̦̦̬͚̺̖̫̣̗̱͉͎̬̰͖̰̲̣̙͈̤͙͎̼̼̤̗͉̮̮̰͉̩̦̩̤̜̼̫̺̣͕͚̺̲̞̠́͋͆̈͊̅̒͐̉̇͗͋̈́̀͋̊͛̈̿͗̇͆̍̊̏̍̓̀͋̍̈́̉͛̔̽͊̔̄̄̍̈́̉̆̎͛͌̑̉̽̔͂̈́̐͋̃͆̍̃̊̒͂̈́̇͌̃͑̏̽̈́̓̌͐̉̓̊̅͛̄͂̌̏́̓̌͛́̃͒͑̈́͊̒͑̏̌͂̈̓͆̉̈́͌̒̅̆̀̂̈́͌͆̔́́͒̋͂̾̐̊̅̎̍̀̄͐̄͂͑̋̓̈̎̇͒́̿̽̂̅̆͂̎̾̌̌͋̄̓̈́͘͘̕̕̕̚͘̕̚̚̕͜͝͠͝͝ͅ ̵̡̡̡̮͓̳͚̱̱̤͔̮̭̦̪͙̱͎͈̼̻̱̺̩̝̪̺̱̟̳̠̰͎͖͉̺͔͍̣̰́͐́̾̑͒͊̈̈́́̐̂̅̂́̈́́̐̊͑̐͐͊͑̆̈́̍̏̿̎̏̔͗̅͋̋̏̃̍̓̀̓̀́̃̊͊̕̕̚͝͝͝͝͝ͅç̵̢̢̢̧̡̧̧̧̨̧̧̧̢̡̧̨̛͎͎̤̥̬̣͕͎̣̭̰̦̟̝͔̹̺̤̺̞͖̹̮̗̪̟͍͚̲̫̰̲̪̞̹̥̱̮͉͎̘̫͉̗̬͖̣͉̜͎̩̯̜͎͉̼̘̙͚̠̤͍̬̩̠̥̯̹̥͓̫̼̜̺͉͍̼̮̺̼̙̪̦̠̻̜͎͚͖̹̘̗͓͎͚̘̭̠͉̪̱̹̭̫̳̼̺̜̗̖̹͕͔̭͎̜̩͉̺̪̻̭̥͈͈͚̪̱̤̟̱̖̠̗̼̯̪̲̝͇̹̃͗͑͗̑̂̈́͒͂͑͂̃̆͊͒͊̈́̑͐̿͑͆̈́͌̈́̈́̔̀̄̈́̆̽̍͗̄͋̍̓͗̑̊͂̏͌͛́̒͂̊̐̆̃͛͋̓̓͐͒̎̀̈́̀̇̏́͆̊̀̊͑̓̃̓͗́͗̈͊͒̑̃́́͊̈́͌́̎̿̋̑̿̐̂͂̈́͑́̂̅̒̀̀̐͋͛͑͐̀͗̓̏̆̾̌͗͋̑̎̎̆̒̔̀̾̈́̄̉̍̀̕̚̚̕̕̚͜͜͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅō̸̡̡̨̨̨̡͖̥͍̭͓̰̝̲̭̤̰͙͍͓͍̤̤̝̜̱̯̠̹͔͔͚͍̼̺̬̲̪͉͉̳̤̞͉͖̰̲̩̮̺͖̖̯̔̑͆͊͆͠ͅņ̶̧̡̨̨̧̡̧̨̢̢̨̧̢̢̡̛͍̠̙͈͖̹͖̟̻͍̹̜̳͚̳̼̼̗̟͚͖͉̬̝̩̗͙̭͎̹͉̳͍̼̙͚̹̭̪̺̗̮͓̖͔͖̱̹̪͙̺̲̲̥̜̳̘̼̺̼͚̙̳̪̯̗̤̼̭̬̫͉͈͍̭̝̹͓̭̤̘͔̮͇͚̘̱̥̯̠̥̣̼̲̲̘͈̜͇͈̱͙͚̫̹͓̗̗̤̰̪̯͖͈̞͎̭̲̼̗̥̘͈̘̝̲̪̥̟͇͈͚̙̺͓̻̞̘̞̬͕̟̙̝͖̌̎͊̐̌̒͗̽͐̍̎̌͊̐̈́̂̎͗̈́̂̊͐̅̅͒̌̇̋̔̍̈̔̐͛̀̋̐͘͜͜͠͝͠͝͠t̶̢̢̢̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̢̧̢̢̰̘͇̝̰̠͍̜̝̟̮̠͕̘̦̮̞͙̼̼̱͖͎̭̰̞̰̩̝͈̲͓̰̤͚͔̝͓̹̥̳̘̳͉̳̜̗̬͓̰̫͎̙͈̙͕̤̞̜̱̗̰͙͓͕̞̝̳̬͍̯͔̣̺̙̳͓̬͎̳̝͖̻͖̱͚̗̩͈͓͇͕͚̟̺̮̹̰̱͔̬̪̥̰̥͎̳̬͉̙͕͙͔̩̗͎̰͓̼̰̲͎̐̌́͑̇̏̚͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅͅȋ̸̢̨̢̨̢̡̢̢̨̡̢̧̧̛̛̗̠̤͕̟̞̪̘͉͉̭͔̻͓̮̟̪̭͈͔̩̱̱̱̗͙̼͎͕̼̖͓̮̬̮͖̯̖̰͙͔̰͓̗̫̥͙͍͚̜̘̻͓͙̮̱̰̭͔̳̖̩̝̰̩̭̻̰̩̺̖͙͈̰̯̙͈̟͔̜̤̜̺̖̱̩͇̞͖̞͓̖̻̖̘͖̤̖͈̙̫̉́̌̅̈́́́̽̎͌͊̏͊̑͑̏͂̇̃͗̐̂̄̈́́͒̒͆̈́̊̽̿̄͒͑̐̃͂̓̃̓́͂̇̃̿̉̉̓̓̈́̿̎̇̀̊̀̕̚̚̕͜͜͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅṅ̴̨̧̛̛̛͕̱̤̫̭̭̻̖͉̪̪͓̥̺̘̰̪̮̝̦̮̫͖̦̮̗͙͉̩̟̰̠̰͋̃̔̈́͐̋̀͐̑̽͑̉͑̈͐̽͗̂̽͑̆͒͂̔̓̈̎̒͌̄͊̊̈́̇̚̚̕͘͝͝͠ͅͅư̵̧̨̨̧̢̢̨̡̢̢̢̛̛̛̛͔̟͙̯̬̲͈̦̻̻͕͙̼̗̼̖̥͈̟͙̤͎̹̥͇͓̼̞̱̰̬̰̳̳̲̪̲̩̻͇͕̼͈̯͉͙̪͇͇̙͙̣̞̘̺̱̲̟̺̪͇̬͕͚̝̟̤͇̪̟͉̰̳̜̭̠̥͇̭͉̣̫̺͆̀̾̈́̽̐͛͗́͊͋͗͆̏̂̄̓̾̌̌́̔͐̓̅̂͌̀͂͛̈́̌̄́̓̈́͑̀̾̀̌̎̐̀͐̄̉͋̌̀͛͗̀͌̏̾́̑́̇̽͌̍̇͒͑̕̕̕̕̕͜͠͠͝͝͠͠͝ͅͅḙ̸̢̨̡̧̨̧̨̛̰̝̯̠̣̣̬͉̫̘͔͓͖͍̟̲̬͎͚̱̮͈̘͔̖̙̞̗̳̪̝̝͔̹̱̼̰̠͔̘͓̞̣̱̟̞̙͉͈͇̟̥̦̞̱̪̻̞̮̻͔̖͚̣͓͓̣͓͎̰̺̗̖͇̳̥̥̥̫͔͌̿̌̂̇̾͊͌̋͛̂̅̓̃̈́͌͌͒͆̇̓̋̏̋̆̊̅̐̑̚̕͜͠͝͝d̶̢̛̛̛̛̥̳̟̗͙̞̯̫̗͓͓̺͎͍͖͌͒̅̀͛̿̅̔̄̔̂̀̽́̌̈́̎̈́̉̾̎͒̀̃͋̎͑̃̑̈̍̆̐̅̄͆̆̑̑̇͗̍̈́͑̂̆̅͂̅͊͒̈́͘͘̚̕̕͘͝͝͠͝͝͠ ̶̧̧̢̧̨̡̡̧̛̛̛͉̹̜̘̜̘͍̗̼͍͇͇͉͓̦̭̹̥̗͖̲̟͙̭̘̟͕̲͈̥͉͔̖̳͓̼͙̙̳̻̬̪̘̙̲̻̱̮͇̱͒͆͒͌̈́͊́̌̿̋͛̇̓̋͊̄͛̓̊̀̃̇̇̀̀̔̃̿́̄͐̎͂̇́̃͛͑͂̓̎͆͊̓͗̂͒̆̎̔̈̈́̋̄̇͆̋͆̔̉̌͛̉̾̃͂͆͂̿̔̎́̒͒̋̉̃̔͆͐̿͊͋͂͐̾̆̈́́̒̈͌͋͆́̍͆̆̾̉̎̎̔̀̈̍̃̆͐̐͐͂̈̑͌́͋̀̕͘͘̕̕̚͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅę̶̧̨̡̡̢̢̨̢̧̨̢̨̛͇̖͚̤͕̮͖͕͙̲̮̳̩͉͎̯̩̝̱̠̮̘̳̞̟̝̹̲̹̫͈̝̥͍͉̞̟̦̬̱͎̺̩̳͔͈̲̩̹̲̙͈̜̺̯͕̰̠̥̜̹̜̣̤̟͉̺̼͖̜̪͚̟͚͇̗͚͇̮̹͓̯̬̲̯̺̪̻̦̩͍̪̬̣̖̦̳̖̩͈͖͓̘̳͓͚̯̙̲̤̖̪̖̣̫̝̞̹̳̬̫͕̤͈͕͍̲̻̱͙̳̱͚̘̳̠͔͓̪̾̓̄̍̉̉̓͒̏̇̎̉͌̀̏̂͊̾̽̎̔̓́͗̏̅͌̌̍̈͐̀̾̄̃̾̈̔͂̉̔̓̽̾͐̊̾̑̈͒͌͛́͐͆̋̂̊́̎̿͊̋̓̀̑̾͂͌͋̅̈́̃̐͆̚͘̚͜͜͜͝͝͝͠ͅx̸̡̢̨̡̢̧̢̢̡̨̧̧̛̘̝̺̟̰͙̭͉̼̗̗͕͙̪̜̟͔̘͔̠̲̘̟̟͈̮̼̣̠̗̜͎̥̞̩̘̺͍̗̜̖̹̟̞̭̫͚̲̫͙͇̱̼̟̣̝̫̫̪̤͓̞̼̼̲͇̝̭̣͚̮̯͉͇̝̳̪̬̳͍̱̭̤͓̤͔̰̯̥̟̠̜͕͔͙͙̙̩̹̫͕̦̮̭̎͋̓̀̈́̅̍͛͂̍͐͌̉̏͑̋͘̕͜͜͝ͅͅͅi̵̢̧̨̧̡̡̧̢̡̨̡̨̧̧̨̧̧̙̭̳̺͍͈̥̺̯̼̤͔̝͚̦͈̬̰̯̱̳̹̜̥̲͍͇̝̹͕̥͍̼̟̳̳̹͈̲̠̣̰̱̥̜̹͉̥̭̟̩̦͇̺̱̥̲̰̩̜̬̥͖̺̣͈̦̘̰̱̰͇͇̠͈̪͔̙̻͚̗̫̼̩̤͚͕̹̬̖̰̠̱͔͈̪͚͙̬̜̝̦̥͕͓̱̥̗̱̳̼̠̊̇̈̈́͜͜ş̵̡̧̡̡̨̨̢̨̡̧̧̧̢̛̗͍͈͇͈̦͍͈̗̫̞͙̰͎̟͕͓͓͈̬̭͓͍̟̥̱̗͕̦̟̗̥̪̮̱̜͔̤̣͚̳̫̖̮͎̞̤̮̩̯̗͈̳͇̻͇̱̺̞͚̬̣͚̙̻͔̮͓͙͉͕̘͔͚̗̣̼͔̱̗̤̹̺͍̳͖͈̤̤͖͕͙̯̩̯̝̭̫͎͕̹̣̜͈͈̮̱̥̗̮̜̺͓͍̱̠̖̪͚̠̹͓͕͉̹̙͉̹̤͔̱͉͑̈́̄̋̅͊͊̆́́́̿͐͛̇͒̀͗̑̈͛̒̑̐̄̿̾͊̒̿̀̅͛̔͐̑̾̽̉̎͂̄̌̃̐̆̃̀̎̅͛͛̈́̅̎͌̈́̔̐̊͊͛̂̃̽̽̀̆̏̊͆̌̆́̂̂̓̇̆̾̊̆̈̈́̅̏͌̍̔͆̈́̈̋͐́̓́̈́̽̃̄̽̊͐̓͌̉́̍̓̌̒̅͗̌̇̈̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚͜͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅt̷̨̢̨̢̨̛̛̛͇̦̻̪͔̟̦̼̭̲̠̞̯͖͕̻̬͎̫̼̟̥̫̫͈̭̟̪̝̖̲͇̺̟͍̰̬̰̜͔̲̱̪̼͉̬̐̄͂̅̈̈̌̉̈͒̽̍̌̄̽̐̓̔͒͑̈̓̂̀̈́̉̍̈́͒̂̅̅͑̄̒́̓̑̿̑͒̅̋̑̌͒̇̓̐͌͗̉̒̄̍̔̋̾͗̉̽͒͑̾̍̅́͂͛̅̀͗̕̚͘̕̚̚͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ȩ̸̢̨̨̡̢̧̧̢̡̡̢̢̛̛̠̦͔̩̤̻̥̻̗͙͎̰̻̞͕̹̥̠̞̩̺̯͔̜̪̫̹̘̘̩̯̙͉̙͓̘̭̗̥̦̩̯̪͔̱͉͖̯̙͙̠͈͕̱͈͚̳͓̹̼̲̯̣͔͚̭͔͙̣̩̝̤̩͓̖̪̩͖̞͓̮̹̟̠͈͇̻̝̥̭͙̦̪͉͕̲̰̲̣͉̖̹͔̙̭̲̼̰̖̩͎̣̺́͐̔́̀̈́̀͌̄̔̏͆̓̔̿́̒̉̌̽͋̑̐͐̿̓̀͂̓̎̎̿͒͆̄̓̒̾̈͆̈́̀̉͒͂́͛̓͒̅́͆̇̄̈́̉͛́̑̊͑̌̌̐̂̀̉̈̀͑̉̀̈̉̐̀̈́̈́͌͐̄̔͗̆̌̄͂̂̀̅̊̓̈́́̈̉̽̏́͑̎̒̃̄̅͐̇̿͆̎̈́͛͛́́͐̈́͂̂͌̕͘̕͘͘̚̕͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅn̶̨̨̨̡̡̢̧̯̜̞̮̮̹͈͙̞̖̖̰͓̟͉̻͍̰͇̬̝̞̜̦̝̗̻͎̖̻̻͈͍̝̤̠̖̩̟͖͎̦͙̲̝͕͇͓̳̻̺̱͉̫̹͖̬̖̥̩̞͉̳̤̮̱͚̗͚̲̝̦̭͖͉̜̭̝̖͎͙͕̪͉̪̼͛̇́̔̓̃̔̒͛͆͗͊̋́͘̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͝ĉ̶̛̛̣̥̺̱͒̐͗̽̈́̄̀̍̄̐͛͗̈͑̀̆͆́͗́͆͑́̓̽̀͋̽͋̇̄́́̋́̋̿̄̄̅̅̾̇́̒̃̋̀̈͋́͛̒̎̕͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͝͝͝͝͠e̷̡̧̧̧̡̨̢̪̺͖̠̲̭̩̼̹͍̠̱̗͈͓̠̳̥̮̲̱̳̞͇̦̱̤̙̙͓̫̫̖̠̭̘̙͙͎̫̜̤̼͎̤͇̖̪̭̠̱̼̤̺̝̱͇̘̻̥̘̺͓̞̩̦͙͖̥̞̯̬̬͓̤͓͇̥̲̹̺̺̝̗̳͈̭̪͇̤̯̙̪͓͕̱̝̲̗̥͍̣͔͔͕̯̬͍̲̳̲͓͎͇̻̋̾̈͑́̌͌͗͜͜͜͝͠ͅ ̸̢̡̧̛̛̛̛̛͖͔̦͕̹̣̼̗̳͉̤͚̘̻̟͗̏͆͑̾̈̓͆̆̀̎͛̏̾͐͗̈́͐̓̈́̔̽͐͆͗̐͐̐̀̎̅̋͗̆̍̆̒͌͆̽̆̓̏̍̈́̽͌̀̍̎̔̀̍̅͂͊̌̓͋̃͂̑́͊̄̾͛̈́̽͘̕̚̚͘̚̕͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ì̸̧̢̨̧̢̧̡̡̡̡̢̨̢̧̢̛̛̳̱̝̮͎̩̣͙͔̪͈̖̞̟̼̲̣̮̳͕͚̤̤͙̯̫̩̯͇͖͙̜͖̞̝̹͙̪͕̤̝̞̮̥͍̯̣͓̙̤̻͔̬̙̼͎͓͙̫̩̥͉̼̰̰̮͉̩͍̖͈͚͖̟̮̪̪̝̦̳͔̩͙͕̯̙̗̳̝͈̭̭̰̮͓̣̫͓͚͈͓̖͎̗̹͎̰̮̜̣͈̝̱͍͚̬͎̲͎̙̙̙̰͕̣̫̬̻̫̳̹̉͋̾̐̏̅͗̈́͐̀͆̃͒̀̇̅̍̉͂̂̆͊͊̂̒̾̇͐́̔̔͛̉́̋̓̈́̊̉̈́͊͒̑͒̉̐̃̽̕̚̚͘͜͝͝͝͝͝ͅş̵̨̢̨̨̨̧̧̛̳̩̪̱͍͓͖̗͔̦̬̲͇̦̲̬̬̹͙̟̞̘͔͈͔͕͉̘͈̩̪̤̭̬̪͈͍͇̦̣̜̰̖͚̱̥̲͈͉̩̻͚̤̳̺̼͇̬͓͔̺̺̺͙͎̜̖͇͈̙͇̯̲̪̮̫̹̞͓̟̺̝̣͓͖̬̩͉̘͍̣̘̝͓̥̩̥͕͓͒̅͌̔͑͒͒̈́̀͊͋͐̐̀̔̀̊̂͋̀̇̽̈́̾͊̃̐̏̒͗̄̋̈́̋̋͘͘̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͝ͅ ̶̨̨̢̡̨̡̡̨̧̧̲̝̬̙̙͖͔͎̥̞̦̭̹̜̠̟͔̼̱͔̣̞͎͔̼͇̻̩̠̤̤͍̗̘͖͓̪̝͍̦̥̰̝̗͙̗͕̙̠̝͍̲̗̼͎̻̤̙̮͍̪̤̲̗̼͙̼̣̭̟̬̣̤̲̬͙̝̮̹̦̣͚̻̬͙̳͍̻̰̝̲̱̬̜͚͖̙̳̲̙͚̱̜̠̉͗͜͜͜ͅͅͅw̸̨̧̧̡̡̡̛̗͓̙͎̩̝̫̻̭͖̜͇͙̠̺̩͕̥̝̹̳͙̠͔͚͕͔̝̲͕̙̦̻̣̥͖͉͉̬̥̱̲͓͓̗͌́̄̋̍̈́̎̆̊̆̅̈́̈́͋̆̇̐̇̏̈́͒̒̇̓͛̎̒̾͑̔̉̂̂͛̔̽̈́̇̂̈́̅̈́̒̒̀͊̉͆̍̾̐͛͌́̏̏̾̾̃͐̓͆͒͛̆̀̀̌̈́̆͒͌́̓̚̕͘͘͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅơ̵̲͊̓͒̄̽̂̅̑́̀͌̽͑͗̌͂̎̊̀̂̀̃̉͌̃͆͒̿̋̑͋́̈́̇̒̐̀̄̐̒́̆͐̋̍͊̿͆̍̇͐̀̐͊͑͆̊͗̏͑͗͂͗̏̂̎̌̀̍̈́͋̊̓̒̚̕̚̕̚̕̕̕̚͝͝͝͝͝r̴̢̢̢̧̛̛̛͚̯̦̬̮̤͓̤̪̱̗̲̜̟̭̣̘̖͎̮̱̪͕̺̈̏̅̀͋̈́͋͊̈̂͂̿̇̍̽̉̔̀́̈́͗̉̈́͑̀́̄̆̐́͛̑̐̈́͛̈́̊̌͌̄̊̒̾̃̎̆͛̈́͋͒͆̆̀́̓͑̈́̽͋͒͌͑̓́́̓̄͐̆̑̿͂̽͌̃̎̏͋͛̌̇̕̕̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅş̵̢̢̡̧̨̨̡̨̧̨̨̡̢̡̱͚̲̟̳̳͖̫̼̱̫͈͎͔͔̝̞̩̰͙͇̦̖͍̜̮̘̰͖̮̳͉̳͇̮͙̻͔͉̥̜͚͕̤̭͚̥̮͍̱̗̟̪̙̗̬̼̮̗̳̼̳͔͉̖͇̱̼̙͇͍͇͓͍̻͍̜̞̥͎̺̩̫̮̗̖̺͉̻̟̻͓͚̮͍̳̲̗̬̫̯̥̭̗͔͙̙̦̯̤̳̱̹͙̙͕̞̞̤͇̪̠̝͙͇͌̆̍̋̉̆́͒̔̊̈́̈́̓͑͑̔͆͜͜͝͠ͅͅe̵̡̡̢̧̧̨̡̛̛̛͚̬̲͕͈̗̺͍̟̝̗̖̖̫͓̖͇͚͎̖͔̪̟̜͖̯̹̰͖̭̥̜͚͎͕͚͇̹̩͇̙̺͔̯̫̭̠̘̥̞͙͓̳̩̣̱͎͕̼͓̱̭̣̳̞̼̻̝̬̣̭̥̩̘̩̖͉̗̰͙̹͇̬͇̺͇̳̼͎̭̞̜̙͚̘̻͇̖̟͓̭͋̊̄̎͋́̇͑̈̌̔́͗̈͛́̔͑̍̓̅̾̐̉͂̐͑̉̊̓̄̋̏̃̇̍̃̉͑̎̐͆̌̀̿̚̕͘̕͜͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅ ̷̧̧̡̱̰̤̰͔͙̬̭̟̟̗͉̰̼̲̙̗̼̮͙̬̫̼̯͍̪̤͍̪̯͍̤̻̮̹̝͎̠̦̬̺͖̻̫̼͓̺̝̱̙̺̺̝̲͙͙̲̯̺̜̎͂̄̃̀͜ͅt̵̢̡̨̨̛̛͓͚̫̦͚̘̞͎̳̻̠̥̠̞̫͕̥͈̺̺̼͍̬̯͉̞͓̘̹͇͎̠̺̜͍̖͆̿̈́͐̽̐̀̀͐̈́̍͒̒̄̽͂̒͌̈́̀̃͊̽̿̈́̃̃̐̌̔̄͌͛̿͗̎̇̍̃́̊̽͂́͗̃̽̇̅͛̓̀̐͌͘̕̕̚̕̚͜͠͝͝ḩ̶̨̡̡̨̡̛̯̬̩͙͔̖͔̟̬̝̪̘̹̹̞̮͖̻̩͇̗̳͖͚̲͇̱̼̪͚̱̦̠͎͖̠͎̘͍̫̝̖̠̝͚̮̝̫̮͔̰͔̬̰̘͓̞͚̩͖̰̻̱̬̪̪̜͖̣̬͙̈͗̓̅̈́̇͐̎̓͑̇͛͂͊͑͐̄̄̓̍̅͂̄͂́̃̆̉̉̓̑̓̋̊̏̉̍̃͗̇̀́̅̽̆̍͑͂͜͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅą̶̧̧̧̡̡̨̧̧̢̛̣̗̮̰̞̞̳͍̤̹̟̙͚̮͕͉̯͍̮̟̱̦̖̰̦̣̤͉͖̩̠̹͖̹̣̻̰̻͓̳̩̥̫̯̝̼̞̰̭͚̖̞̅̅̂͋̒̓̐͐̈́̈́̓͛̈́͌͊̂̊͆́̐̎̓̑̈́̽̎̓̔͐̎̄̃̾͋̓́̄͆̃́͂̉̅͘̕͜͜͠͠͠͠ͅͅn̵̨̢̡̢̧̢̡̨̡̧̢̨̨̨̡̡̛̯̝̗̗̮͇̻̣̫͉̤̭͕̖̗̙̣͇̞̬̦̬̰̮̗̗̥͚̦̪̖̮̲͚̦͖̝͔̺͈̪͎͍̗̲͓̯̘̳̝͖̹̗̪͎̝̮̞̬͚͖̟̻̮͈̳̟͇̜̜̟̼̣̭̖̫̰̘̰͍͈̬̭̪̮͖̰͔̬̲̼̖̭͈̥̼̰̤͍͔̰͈̖̝̼͖̪͇̱̳̙̯̺͕͓̲̯̼͔̺̥̗͉͖̦̬̲̼̥̰͉̿̊̋͛͐̍̒̆̎̈́͛̅͊̈́̿͋̒̓̈̋̑̅͊́͑̌͒̿̂͆̐͆̌͒̿͋̇̓̇͐̈̒̓͛̿̅̈́̃͌͐͛̚͘͘̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅ ̴̨̢̨̧̛̛͇̞͖̦̲̣̳͖̥̙̜̩̖͈̦͓̙̩̪͔̫̭̤̩͕͚̥͇͔̺͚̖̟͇̻̰̲͚͔̳̮̦̣̮̟̫̺͓̺̙̼̋̇͌͋̍̿̆̓̃͒͊̀̏̋͑̂̀̒̃̄͗̒̃̍̑̈̎̋̽̏̉́̑͆͛́̇͆̍̂̏̾̃̂̐̉̂͌̓̄̐̀͗̿͐͊̒̌̈́̄̀͐́̈̀̋͛̀̏̓̌͊̎̍̌͐͊̾̃̓̔̎͑̃̂̆̊́͛̆͐͂̐̀̑̊͆̍́̅̀͂͂̎̋͒̊͊̃͂̌̽͂͌̈́̂͐̆͆͋̀̎̓̅̔́̕̚̚̕̕̚̚̕͘͘͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝ͅd̵̢̡̧̡̡̡̨̡̢̛̛̲̖̼̱̙̞̟͈̤̣̭̱̲̙̝͔͙̟͈̘̻̱̘͕͓̹͉̜̥̠̤̩͓̪͕̖̥̗̭͍̪̺̬̯͖̜̟̪̻̹͈̖̻̱̰͈̲̟̦̠͕̮̼̪͕̙̳̖͔͓̠̩͍̙͔͍̖͌͆́̆̒̿̐̔̈́͗̀̅̌̓̇̀̍̈́̍̔̒͌̑̓͂̃̇̈̃̉̐́̈́͂̊̌̎͛̄͗͑̌́͛̓̄͋́͌̔̍̽̇͆̀͗͆̇̉͑̔̿̀̉̄̾͋̔̍̿̈́͌̔͂̊̓̾̈́̅͒̇͐̃̀̔̅͗͛͌̅̉͐̓͑̂̀̄̔̉͆̃̓̈́͗̇̄̚̕̚̕͘͘͘͘͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅe̵̢̧̡̛̯̖͕̖̮̗̯͇̖͓̳̯̭̤̖͖͈̟̪̞̎̄̈̽̏͛̊̃̏̄̽̈́͐̍͗́̂́̿̿̓̌̎̒̅̚̚͜ͅͅa̵̧̢̡̧̨̧̨̼̦̞̤͍̪̝̜͇͇̗̩̩̞͇̺̞̣̬̙̹͕͇̟͕͕̼̙̹͎̼̗͉̜̜̥̹̤̰̦̫̩̱̭̳̲̹͕̞̝̤͙̲͕̲̬̝̘̜̭̦͂͆͐̈̓̈́̔̌́͜͜͜ͅͅţ̶̢̧̢̧̛̛̛̛̛̤̥̗̥͕̭͎̤͓͉͔̟̺̙͚̬̣̮̥̫̝͖͎̳̠͍̘̙̜͇̼̳̗͈̰̤͙̪̗̟͔͕̝͉͊̐̐̓͋̔͊́͂̎̀̇̆͑̂̊́͑̌̐̍͗͗̐̋̾́̀̽̀̀̈́̉̈́̈́͐̔̏̓͐̈́̀̍̈̂̃͒̅̇̋̌͛̆͛̔͑̐͋̋̎̋͛̓̄̍͐͌̅̋͌͗͊͋̈́̈́͊́͛̇͐̄̽̔̒̽̽̐̀͛͌̿̌̎̀̐̀̊͑̎̍̑̐͂̈̓͘̚̕͘͘͘͘̕͜͜͝͝͠͠h̵̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̭̪̞̩̮͉͖̝̯̻̘̗̝̩͙͇̼͚͙͖͎̼͎̟̬͙̎̉̌̓̈́̌̽́͒̊͂͒̓̌̇́͂̊̀̒̏̔̏̎̃̓͛͛̈́͐̃̃̐͆̓̂̇̈́͛̿͐̃̂̒̿͗̽̂̊̽̊͌̄̍͐̀͒̄̿͌̎̔͐̃̋̇͑͌̄͋̈̆̒̇̄̈͌̃̆̏̄̈́́͐͋̈́̀͛̃̓́̓̎͋̓̈́̐̓̄͂́̊̑̇̑̈́̊̈́̈́̆̀̈́̽͒̊̎̓͛̔̒̓̊̓͌̽̀̂̈̀̆̆͐́͌́̂͗̓́̕̕̚͘̕̚͘͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝ͅͅ ̸̨̨̡̢̧̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̡̨̨̧̢̨̛̖̪̟̥̳̪̠̳̩͚͔̯̦͖͙̟̣̱̯̠̘͍̜̗͈̟̞̥̺̦͍̩̺͙͓̳͉̦͙̝͖͉͎̪̰̹͈͉̠̲͙̩̰͙̭͕͖̟͙͖̱̝̗̮͓̭̝͉̟̹̱̠͕͖̝̲͎̫̤̝̣͖̝̭̫̠̱̥̻̮͍̰̼̟̙͕͎͕̻̹̺̘̜̥̼̜̠̯̖̗̯̯̺̗̦̯͓̘̞̫̬̲̟̼̀̈́̅̀͑̌̕͜͜͜͜ͅͅͅy̴̢̢̡̢̧̨̢̨̛̛͍̜͇̯̱̭͉̯̻̱̭̪͙̹̤̭̫̜͔̲͓̮̹̬͉̥̞͎̠̼̞͈̬̪̺͈̩̻̖̜͓͇̩̞̟̖͍̻͎̜͇͚͓̙͓̥̤̣̹͓̝͚̞͇̪̹̪̺̯̩̙̝̺̞̟̣̪̤̥̤̙͖̺͍͊̿̒̄̈́̈́̐̊̃́͌̐̃͑̂̿̆̏͊̀̂̿͗̋̈́̈́͑̀̊̏̓͆͑̊͐̈́̔̉̆̓̾̾̑̀̓̀͊͑̑̈̔͆͛̄̈́̾͊̒̈͊͊̈́̃̊̿̀͊͂̔͗́͐̾̈́̔̑̄̿͆̔͊̀͐̔̊̋̑͂̋̈́̕͘̚̚̕͘̕͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ȩ̷̧̧̨̨͈̟̣̝̘̗͓͖͇̤͙̦̟͇̗̩̥̬̬̹̻͚͇̖̮̥͉̣͉̲̤̺̱̝͉̼̬̳̠̭͔̙̟̜̫̘̱̭̙̙̖̤̮̰̤̥̰̜͔͇̯̜͈̰̹̬̗̩̩̫͓̗̳̘͖̣̣̣̹̗̹̰̗̳͓̹̩̟̳̘̭̅̽́͛͂̈́̓͂̊́̓̇̿́̆̓̂̉̏̑̉̃͐͌̌̉̒̅̎̀͒̄̑̈́̎͂́̑͊̄̽̐̅̆̏̌̅̇͐̇̆̋̇̓͂͒̑̎̾͌͆̏̇͐̀͆̑̿͊͐͂̄͒̂͆͒͆͂̉̄̾͆͆̌̆͘͘̚̕̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̕͘͜͜͜͝͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅţ̷̧̨̧̢̛̛̛̛̛͕̘̠̜̥̺͇̗̦͓̦͙̘͕̲̰̳͍̩̣̱͕̺͇̠̩̥̤̭̠̬͚̹̰̜͉̞̤̘̗̟̱͓̹̦̩͕̲͖͈̤̹̮̼͉̩̟͚̟̙̟̪̲̩̱̪̳̮̫͐́̂͐̀̀̉͒̆̆̂̈́͆̈́̒̄͌̈́͐̌̃̈́͂̇̎̈́̏͂̀̂̏͂̄̃̋͗̔̈̾͊͂̌̂͆̓̐̀̂̒̆̄̾͒̊̍́̊̊́̎̈̊̿̉̽͋̀́̋͋͂̿͐̀͊̈̔̒́͊͒̾̉̌̑̈́̑͌̽̈́̓͛̄̇́̽̔̓̓̌̉̒̂͐̇̈́̆̐͋͊͆̏͌̂̉̂̃̏̓̈́́̅́̚̚̕̚̚̕̚̕̚̚͘͘͜͜͜͠͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅ ̶̡̨̧̧̛̛̛̖̪̗̮̻͇͙͈͚͕̖̜͕̞̞͙̳̩̜̥̩̞̜̠͖͚͓̜͉͎̯̜̭̖̞͚̘͎͇͙͍͇͖͚̯̫͍͕̭̳̰̮̪͔̙͈̼͇̪̖̺̮͇̮͙̙̪̥͎͔͎͎͍͕̪̭̭̙̜̯̩̩̜͚̈́̌̈́̐̓̇̈́̆̐̄̅̃̂̏́̽̈́̀̀͛͊̂̒͛͂̄͌́͗̿̿̄͋̑̋̆͌̏͊͂͌̀̄̆̈́͌́̅͛̆̽̍̉̓̐̇̑̒̒̿̈́̿̾̀͐̀͗͂̽̏́̑̓̈̋̈́͐͑͛͗̌͂͑͗̄́̍͆́͂̿̈́̅̀̉̂̎̏͂̄̓͑̍͆̂͛̒̈̈́̽̎͆͆͊̑̋̃̅̔͗͘̚̚̚̚̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅĮ̴̨̛̛̛̗͔̠̮͈̻͙͈̰̳̫̻̙̫̺̟̯͓͕̫̩͎͓̻̻̰͍̪͈͓͒̽̈̋̅̀́̌̃̐͗͐͗̋̏̅͆̈́͛͛̋̇̌̉̊͗̀̊̿̽͌͑͗̒͊̾̉̂̐̽̃̒̊̓̃͊̓͑̎̑̑̎͋̔̔̌̓̈́̍̈́̐̔͊̈́̑̔̔͛̎͂͋͌͌̓̒̂́͐̃̃̓̅̽͌̏̔͐̋͒͒̐̀͑̆͛̊̿̄̒̇̇̍̃̅́̊̕͘̕̚̚͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ ̷̧̡̨̢̢̡̨̢̡̛̰̣̘̬̱͈͖̣͉̺̥̹̜̪̦͚̗̜͎̜͚̜͎̼͖͚̫̤̙̜̝̭̗̪͈͍̬̜̰͕͎̳̺͎͎̮̲̳͔̗̙̬̗̱̫͕̱̲͇̘̠͈̘̮̰̣͖̫̼̺̣͇͕͍̦̲̘̼̗̦̳̼̣̙̩̪̪̖̱͚͉̙͖̘͉̗̮̤̥̘͎̞͎̦̖͉͉̹̱͙͖̘̳̪̜̜̞̦̜͙̹͖̼̠̜̼̲̘̖̦̳͔̠̯͖̏͆͂̾́͊̄͐̈́́̏͑̌́̑̀͊̈́̎̀̐̋͊̓͐̈́͒͌͊̓̃̆̈́̏͒̈́̎̑̿̊̌͑̌͆̄͗̑̿̓͆̾̌́̋̓̓̓̑͛̔̈́͛̀́̐̾̀̇̊͊͆̒̃́́̀̓͊̂̀̐́̏͆̊̀̓̅̀͗͆̈́̆̐͂̌̂̃̒̀̽͊̆͌̓̈́̉́͒͋̂̈́͆͒̈̎̍̈͒̚̚̕̚͘̚̕̕͘̚͘͜͜͜͜͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝ͅͅş̷̡̢̨̢̡̨̛̺̣̲̠̟̭͇̗͓̤̻͍̞̘̝̦̥͕͎̩̮̭̥̗̜͖̱̞͔͔̝̺̖͓̠͙̙̱̙̠͕̘̹͈̙̤̝̯̦̼̦̫̟͔̰̼̹͙̰̗̩̰̣͈̖͚̟̥͉̫̰͓̦̮̭̫̥̞̱̰̳̫͎̙̖̞͓̺̀̀̈́͂̑̽̊͗̽̀̐̒̈̔̄̄̄͆͌͋̑̾̀̎̒̑͑̆̒̎̿̐̉̃̈́͗͐̅̏͛͐̕͜͜͜͝͠ͅͅͅͅt̷̢̡̛̛̛͈̙͕̹̠̱̘̭͚̫̭̲̜̺̲͎̹͓̟̽̏̈́͒̀̂̒́̀͆̒́̾̃̔̓̂̉̀̅̌̔̈̂̌̽͆̉̾̋̾͂͆̒̋̀̍̐͒̉̇̓͛͗̈͛̏̆̆́̾̍̓̃͋̂̓͑͌͂̋̽͊̂̊͐͊̈́̇̅͒̀̇͗̒̐̋̾̀̇͂͑̈́̓̏̀͂̎̈́̈́̊̚̚͘͝͝͠͝͝͝i̵̡̨̨̛̟̗̠͈̬̪͂͗̀̒́̾̒́̌̃̇̿̈́̍̿̋̽̆͘̕l̸̡̧̡̢̡̞̲̼͎͉̪̹̱̤̳̥͇̳̣͔̣̣̼͎͈̫͎̩̖̘̬̼̘̠͕̣̹̤͉͈͍̺̈́͒̎̈́͌̈́̽̄͗̀̾͆̀̓̂̏̄͆͘̕ͅͅͅl̸̡̡̡̧̨̡̡̢̡̢̨̡̛̛͍̞̤̻̞̯̭̻̫̪͙̳̬̫̮̮̟̘̻̲̼̖͎̱̟̺̺̱͓̱̟̝̦̩̳͙͕̩͙͇̮̣̙̝̭͔̹̫̖̯̞̦͉̮̲͇̦̠̟̫͉̞̥̙̠̞̤̻̭̟͖̟̻͎̼̳̱̜͚͙͖̺̻͕̹̲̤͙̻̥̩͓̜̗͓̝̬̦̣̤͔̤͈͈̠̫̟͉̘̈́͛͆́́͆̄̐͌̏̒̀̃̈͌̅̓̅̑̂̀͒͛͐̏̓̍͋͑̅̿̀́̀͗̄̾̌̅̈́̄̇͆͂̽̌̆͊͆̾͘̚͘͘͜͜͝ͅͅͅͅ ̴̡̨̧̢̢̢̨̢̡̢̧̨̛͈͎̘͙̮̮͉̮͔̫͈̥̞̻͈͎̻̮̫͔̗͙̝͎̮̝͙͉̦͔͓̙̖̺͓̫̦̺̘̝̠͙̱̖̩̗͍̮̰̦̜͔̜̺̣̖̳̣͈̳̙̫̞͖̠͍̪͎͉̲̺̪̖̰̺͍̥͖͔̯̫̝̦͎͖̺̤̮̖̤̲̘̫̟̻̭̣̻̝̙̼͇̃̌͆͑̌͛̓̉̆͛̆͌̾͌͊͗͆̏̿̿̾̊̉͐͋́̉̊͐̓̓̂̀̂͛̈́͊̓̓̓̀̑̚͜͝͝ͅͅͅl̵̡̨̧̡̧̧̨̡̨̨̡̛̛̦̥̝͈͔͈̝̫̪̗̦̖̰̳̹̩̟̠͙̠̮̹̙̘̲̟̝͚̘͈͉̘̲̮̗̳̲͎͉̦̺͓̮͖̭̖̩͚̝̣̪̖̮̺̤̦͈̜̪̠̟̻͚̯̬͙̲̖̬͖̗̺̟͎̟̖̜̟͍̭͎͔̙͉͉̞̯̮̻̻̯̣̞̟͖̞̹̞̺̣͎̠̻̺̮͍͎̱͉̝͈̜̲̗̳̟̯̳̹͇̽̊̇̀̊͛̿̅̿̓̎̄̽͊̇́̂͂͂̀̅̾̊̍́̇̽͌̉͑͑̐̔͛̂̈́͆́͒̔̐̅͑́̓̀͌́̊̾̑̍̔͛͊̈́̑͛̈́̓̒͐̔͑̄̉̅̐͒̂̊̿̿͌̚͘̕͜͝͝͝͠͠͝͝ͅͅḯ̷̡̡̡̢̢̧̢̧̨̡̢̡̛̛̛̠͙̘̼̮̼͎̰̰͈̞͔̳̙̪͙̩͚̠̣͕̦̖̝͈̗̼̳̘͈͔̘̠̤̭͈̣̭͔̦̯̤̠̫̝̭͙̩̘̙̳̲͓͎̗̜̟͇̪̖͈̼̮̭̩̦̥̭͈͇̣̘̦͉̰̮̠̦̹͖̻̹̙̟̖̙͉̜̰̫͙̩̹͈̥̰̫̯͚͕̼̺̫̞̝͉̘̱͇͚͎͍͎̯̖̙̦̖́̐̎͑̄͛̐̂̓̍̇͒̀̓̉̀̈́̑̅̐̐͊̈́̔̔̃̎̄̽̽̓̋̾̀̅͆͒̊͋͌̆͌̀̈̀̐͂̓̇̉̈̎̃̈͐͐̓̈́͒͐̇̾̉͑͐̔́̂̃̀̀̏̑̎̐̚̕͘͘̕̚̕̕̚͜͜͝͠͠͝͠͝͠͝ͅͅv̶̧̢̡̧̨̛̛͇̻͉̣̘̮̞̲̥̦̖͇̰͉̳̻̞̮̰̗̘͈̦̈́́͛̋̌͆̐̆̓͒̑̇̈̏̅̈́͐̂̋̾́̀̐̏́̈̿̀́͌̂̿̃́̈́̆̽̏̾̒̽̀͑̂́́͂̂̌̄̋̃͂̈̌̐͛̓̀̊́̀̓̃̓̂̏́͒̊̋̃͐͑͒̇̆́͑̽̀́̿̏͑̀̑́̓͘͘͘̕͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝ĕ̴̢̢̧̢̨̡̢̡̛̛̛̛̻̣̺̟̝̠͎̙̰̝͎̱͍̯͉̝̯̭̼͔̭̩̪̭͕̤̰̙̪͖̮̟͇͇̮̠̞͚̗͎̰͈̹͕̘͉͉̱̮̇͋̈́̔͐͌̀́̇̇͆͒͐̌̒́̉̓͒̽̀͌̑̌͂̇̈́̽̈̄̀͌͊́̓̍̃̆̑͒͐̈̌̿͐͗̿͐́͌̄̽̎̐͐̉̔̀̔̈́̏͒͆̉̾̑̍͑̿̽̈́̌̽̓̀̈́͒͋͒̓̇̑̈̊͌̑́͛̾̋̎̾̏̐̅̈́́́͒̌̃̇̆̈́̋͛͒̎̈́̂̈́̅́̓̇̌̋̓̓͌͛̐͛̇̊̆́́͌̚̚͘̕̕̕̚͘̚͘̚̚͘̚͘̕̕͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅ ̸̨̨̨̢̡̧̧̢̢̨̧̢̢̡̛̛͍͇̰̞̭͖̟̱̤̯͉̘̖͙̪͈̭̪̹̲̤̲̠̙̞̭̳͙̘̣͓͎̞̺̹͕̻̳̗͍̖̠̜̟̝̞̝̞̖̻͉̼̻͚̭̫̝̰͔̝͖͇̩̞̫̭̺͕̪̤̹̰̜̣̰̺̟̞̩̮̮̖̤̥̺̼̳̹̥͙̦̪̬̖͚͈̹͇͇̯̘͎̝̳̮̩̦̪͎̗̹̱̘̘͔͖͎͍͙̠͕̱̱͓̠̥̦͈̲̪͔͖̘͈̪͙͖͋̊̽́̈́̿̾̎̐̏̃̊̈́̆̓̿̍̎͆̋̒̾̂̇̔̑̏͊͗̔̐̂̀́̃̓͊͒̓͊́̌͌̏͒̓͛̂͊͒́̀̒̓̐͗̍̊͊̔̂́̾̅̃̏͂̆̏͌́͐̑̆̐̑͛̎͆͊̂̒̈́͋̃͋͒͗͗̿̃̾̒͋͒̌͛̌͂̂͌̄̚͘̕͘̚̕͘͘͘̕͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅo̵̡̧̨̨̨̡̢̧̡̢̢̧̡̨̲̪̮̭̫͉̟̖̙͕̦͙̱͎͉̩͇̣̰̜̟̖̙̤̪̘̫̮̱̯̹̮̹̱͕͓̩̫̯̞͔͍͉̜̪͉̳̮͈̳͍̥̩̳͍̩̠̳̜̺̟͓̻̦̻̮̮̤̤̭̹͍̮̼̜̰͆̔̔͋̾̊̐͆̓̿̕͜͜͜͜͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅņ̷̢̨̢̧̧̨̡̢̡̢̨̢̯͖͉̫͉̜̥̠̖̹͓͈̱̖͓̹̳͖̯͙̘͔̭͇̜̬̘̦̭̩̪̱͎̣̤̟͉͍̣̲̘͉̻̺̣͙̰̱̯͚̦̞̭̘͉̫͍͇̤̱̙̣̱̰̱͉͔͙̞͓͉̦̣̰̥̙͔̩̣̝̣̞̪̠̩̲̖̩̩̟̠͔̲͙̙̭̞̤̠̠̺͍̠̯̮͉̥̜̮̘͈̱͔̞̼͉̟͉̯̯͕̳͚̬͚̮̲̖̙̘̱͙͍͔̙̪͓͇̩̩̗̬̎̏̀̏̅̀́͂͗̈́͌̀̒̀̌̇̈́̑̽̋̏͑̓́̐́̕͘̕̚̕̚͜͜͜͜͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅ


I still think this was my best post to date


----------



## Captain.Heroin

UNLIKELY COUPLE SPOTTED.

Tall black woman with curves with a short and thin latino


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Moooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing all 

JJ


Coffee. Fast.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

Gonna get my Covid test in like 40 mins...


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Gonna get my Covid test in like 40 mins...


You still feeling unwell?


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> You still feeling unwell?



Not really, feeling minorly icky at times and have a minorly productive cough (gross, I know). Mostly just going to be extra safe.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Gonna get my Covid test in like 40 mins...


did you study 4 it?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> did you study 4 it?



Did a week of what seemed like practice tests in the form of being sick, but hopefully I'll flunk the real deal.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Did a week of what seemed like practice tests in the form of being sick, but hopefully I'll flunk the real deal.


good luck. get well soon


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> good luck. get well soon



Thanks man. Alright, off to shove something other than drugs up my nose!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




  

@BK38


----------



## BK38

Covid test done. 1/5 stars, do not enjoy having a massive Q-tip shoved into my sinuses. The 1 star is because it'll give me some peace of mind and it was relatively quick.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Covid test done. 1/5 stars, do not enjoy having a massive Q-tip shoved into my sinuses. The 1 star is because it'll give me some peace of mind and it was relatively quick.


lol. i had that done for H1N1.it sucked


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

you can get license plates from South Dakota sent to a P.O. Box in any state. no permanent address needed if you're lookin 2 lay low


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm starting to accept that I am at the age where icy-hot is my secondary cologne


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm starting to accept that I am at the age where icy-hot is my secondary cologne


hydrocodone is unscented so it doesn't clash with your cologne.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey guys! 
I've not been posting as much, because I've been spending quality time with my fiancee and I'm getting things in my life together.
We have been eating outside, we've been making some great foods together, I taught her to to meditate, I've been doing some physical training and we've just overall had really good time.
It's last days of summer here, so I want to spend them outside. 
I will not be posting as much. 
I think it's important to not put electronics in front of relationships. Many people do this with social media, but Bluelight is social media too, specially after adding of the shitty reaction system.
@mal3volent I love you, my comrade bro. 
@madness00 You were first one I messaged in BL and you always have special place in my heart. 
@Captain.Heroin You can always open up your heart to me and I'm always ready to give you relationship advice
@BK38 You're one of the few extroverts here, just like me - so we have party together, while these other fuckers are quiet and just read our posts.
Anyways, I'll be still posting - but not as much. I will be putting more effort to my woman and vice versa. 
Hopefully we'll have a beautiful family one day.
To all Bluelighters - I wish you guys are well, stay safe and take care of each other!


----------



## Fiori di Bella

BK38 said:


> https://voca.ro/1byjPswzrgpo


Now I found your Vocaroo to be slightly hostile...


----------



## BK38

BellaJewel said:


> Now I found your Vocaroo to be slightly hostile...



That's my attempt at an East coast US accent, it just wouldn't sound right without sounding at least somewhat hostile.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm starting to accept that I am at the age where icy-hot is my secondary cologne


Get a script for actual Lidocaine patches. They’re stronger than Icy Hot.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hey guys!
> I've not been posting as much, because I've been spending quality time with my fiancee and I'm getting things in my life together.
> We have been eating outside, we've been making some great foods together, I taught her to to meditate, I've been doing some physical training and we've just overall had really good time.
> It's last days of summer here, so I want to spend them outside.
> I will not be posting as much.
> I think it's important to not put electronics in front of relationships. Many people do this with social media, but Bluelight is social media too, specially after adding of the shitty reaction system.
> @mal3volent I love you, my comrade bro.
> @madness00 You were first one I messaged in BL and you always have special place in my heart.
> @Captain.Heroin You can always open up your heart to me and I'm always ready to give you relationship advice
> @BK38 You're one of the few extroverts here, just like me - so we have party together, while these other fuckers are quiet and just read our posts.
> Anyways, I'll be still posting - but not as much. I will be putting more effort to my woman and vice versa.
> Hopefully we'll have a beautiful family one day.
> To all Bluelighters - I wish you guys are well, stay safe and take care of each other!


Your girl is very lucky! I’m really happy for you! Your post the other day about getting or doing drugs with your dad brought a tear to my eye. Dad = best drug partner I ever had


----------



## JackoftheWood

I'm celebrating labor day and the last day before classes begin with dabs.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

In response to Wizard’s post:
Well, this may be way too TMI but WTF. My ex-husband and I did a shit ton of coke. Never when my daughter was here. Anyway, I’m a urological nurse and I brought home samples of Viagra, Levitra and Cialis which are all used in the treatment of ED. Nothing worked for him. He ended up taking injections to get an erection. He was 8 years older and he had this problem when he was 41. 
FYI to anyone with ED issues. A very low tech way to determine the etiology of ED is the stamp test. You put postage stamps that are on a roll and attached to each other around your cock when you go to bed. If any of the stamp attachments are broken in the morning, your ED is psychological, you can get an erection and your problem is not physiological. In other words, your emotions and feelings are the cause of your ED.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TL;DR

Making time and a half on BL.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Kinda buzzed, sorry if TMI on prior post.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No one cares.


----------



## Fiori di Bella




----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Hey guys!
> I've not been posting as much, because I've been spending quality time with my fiancee and I'm getting things in my life together.
> We have been eating outside, we've been making some great foods together, I taught her to to meditate, I've been doing some physical training and we've just overall had really good time.
> It's last days of summer here, so I want to spend them outside.
> I will not be posting as much.
> I think it's important to not put electronics in front of relationships. Many people do this with social media, but Bluelight is social media too, specially after adding of the shitty reaction system.
> @mal3volent I love you, my comrade bro.
> @madness00 You were first one I messaged in BL and you always have special place in my heart.
> @Captain.Heroin You can always open up your heart to me and I'm always ready to give you relationship advice
> @BK38 You're one of the few extroverts here, just like me - so we have party together, while these other fuckers are quiet and just read our posts.
> Anyways, I'll be still posting - but not as much. I will be putting more effort to my woman and vice versa.
> Hopefully we'll have a beautiful family one day.
> To all Bluelighters - I wish you guys are well, stay safe and take care of each other!


Best of luck with the fiancee and congratulations


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Now that’s TMI, thank you Bella. I love talking about dicks and all things surrounding dicks. I also love a good fart joke. I’m still 12 y/o.


Sometimes I forget that I don’t have to talk about this.
You really haven’t lived until you take Friday afternoon calls from 80+ year old men wanting ED meds for the weekend!
I will now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Now that’s TMI, thank you Bella. I love talking about dicks and all things surrounding dicks. I also love a good fart joke. I’m still 12 y/o.


how do I keep my dick moisturized?


----------



## Shady's Fox

LESBIANS ARE UNDERRATED IN THIS RABBIT HOLE

lgbt ppl hatin on their own community

they search for something

but they're stuck like that lil online visibility icon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No, talk about this all time here. We need those 80 y/o men fucking. It just may very well save their lives. I used to love to hear my 90 y/o grandpa talk about fucking gramma. It sure did make everyone smile, except my mom, because she’s a monster.


What evil bitch wouldn't want their mom to be getting some? 

I'd almost be upset if I learned she wasn't.  

Monster status: verified.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> how do I keep my dick moisturized?


I find Neutrogena products to be superior in this application.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> lgbt ppl hatin on their own community


"LGBT" is not a community.  In communities, people all know each other.  It's just a category of people.


----------



## Shady's Fox

is not a community

ofc

its captaina kazasthana

with structures

a street lamp and this with mercy.. so say or don't ty and no need to shake hands


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> "LGBT" is not a community.  In communities, people all know each other.  It's just a category of people.


When do you think I’ll meet my community? I’ve met only 2 of my neighbors and they were like in their 80s. I think everyone is super old here. Damn I miss life at the beach...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> When do you think I’ll meet my community? I’ve met only 2 of my neighbors and they were like in their 80s. I think everyone is super old here. Damn I miss life at the beach...


I'm not sure.  

Old people and beach life rule






I miss 8-10 months ago when my life was doing drugs all the time and going into public or nature and getting wrecked and doing it again and again, daily for months on end. 

Those were the good times.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I hope I will meet some Golden Girls type of neighbors. My one neighbor, Nellie, does have a pretty bitchen, Hawaiian Mumu dress wardrobe...


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I think when I sober up from the Chardie I’m going to go get some Tequila. It’s been several months since I’ve last had it. I can’t drive at this point.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I hope I will meet some Golden Girls type of neighbors. My one neighbor, Nellie, does have a pretty bitchen, Hawaiian Mumu dress wardrobe...


Sometimes I get really afraid that I'm going to die in a hospital bed like the rest of the parasites, or like my family, or of disease in bed refusing to see anyone but his mom like my ex.

I really hope I get to overdose in public or in nature somewhere.  You know, something with dignity. 

I can talk about that without being upset.  For the last year and a half I would have just cried a lot thinking about it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I think when I sober up from the Chardie I’m going to go get some Tequila. It’s been several months since I’ve last had it. I can’t drive at this point.


I don't even really get to drink alcohol anymore.  I gave that up too.  Nothing makes me happy other than sex and THC and the rest of reality chips away at me like a cheese grater.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

A public overdose would be OK unless you lost your shit, literally. Maybe it’s a girl thing, but I think losing your literal shit would be beyond mortifying. Though, then again, death is the most profound of all mortification.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> A public overdose would be OK unless you lost your shit, literally. Maybe it’s a girl thing, but I think losing your literal shit would be beyond mortifying. Though, then again, death is the most profound of all mortification.


I'm sure I can engineer not eating for a few days 'cuz drugs first.  

I just don't want the indignity of a hospital bed, intubation, a ventilator... feeding tube... intravenous fluids... just create a BORG and let me die already!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh in more serious news, I woke up alright and only 10% groantastic as compared to a baseline

Perhaps giving up alcohol helped.  Even though 1-2 beers at the end of a day is like... nothing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 on the news, guy on the right


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 on the news, guy on the right


Are you saying I look and/or sound like that nasally guy? *Clutches pearls*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Are you saying I look and/or sound like that nasally guy? *Clutches pearls*


You do look like him though yes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It was like a BK doppelganger talking to me about the electoral college

It would freak me out if I saw someone that looked like me.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> You do look like him though yes



Kinda, I guess. I hope I look better though. He's not bad looking I suppose. *Ego bruised*


----------



## BK38

I'm gonna eat ice cream, that stung.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm gonna eat ice cream, that stung.


aw come on baby don't be like that

you are thinner than I am so feel good about that.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's okay i look like a spider monkey fucked an ant eater.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> aw come on baby don't be like that
> 
> you are thinner than I am so feel good about that.



Not for long if you keep up those comments. Am eating my feelings, am eating ice cream -It doesn't make me feel better, but it numbs me inside so I can no longer feel the sting as much. Bbl, am gonna go write on my Livejournal.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

OMG! Do these pants make me look fat?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> It's okay i look like a spider monkey fucked an ant eater.



That's a lie, I know what you look like, you handsome bastard.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have big nostrils.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I have big nostrils.


you are perfect just the way you are


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol oh boy i wasn't trying for that i need a good punch in the face.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Now remember God created all of us to be perfect in his image.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CH i did laundry you know what that means right?


----------



## BK38

BellaJewel said:


> Now remember God created all of us to be perfect in his image.



Stfu. I bet you look like if a North Korean scientist tried to cross a catfish with a hamster, gave up part way through the process, served it to a political prisoner that chewed it up and shat it out and what was left, still somehow clung to life and had a bath in a sewer. God is dead and has forsaken us all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> CH i did laundry you know what that means right?


uhmmmm... 

no? 

What does that mean?

When I say that it means I did the towels/sheets so I'm ready to have my love interest for more messy love making (lots of fluids)


----------



## mal3volent

It means his white pants are clean dummy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> It means his white pants are clean dummy


lmaooooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't believe I forgot about white jeans

I told ppl I care about my memory is going

they're in denial it's alzheimer's because they don't think it's a lifelong disease (it is and I am sure I will be mental slush when i'm older)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think maybe all the noise music did damage to my brain cells

or maybe it was the drugs

either way I'm going to get stoned and put noise on and try to forget about my feelings


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No one noticed "Hair Salon" Is eerily similar to "Hail Satan"


----------



## Fiori di Bella

BK38 said:


> Stfu. I bet you look like if a North Korean scientist tried to cross a catfish with a hamster, gave up part way through the process, served it to a political prisoner that chewed it up and shat it out and what was left, still somehow clung to life and had a bath in a sewer. God is dead and has forsaken us all.


Nope I’m exactly as Kim Jung, er, God, made me!


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just don’t start your periods in those white pants. Kidz can be cruel.


Just remember:
Today is the last day to wear those white pants. No white pants after Labor Day!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think after Pelosi holds Melania hostage in her $25,000 sub-zero refrigerators and gets whatever she wants politically out of Donald Trump, I'll use my next COVID check to take Madness out on the town.



Tell the latinas I've already got myself a beautiful girl. I don't speak slut.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Tell the latinas I've already got myself a beautiful girl. I don't speak slut.


'gratz 

having a significant other is amazing and has made me a lot happier (despite the bumps in the road)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really want to change my avatar, but Pelosi wins the KFC bucket of chicken.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need to prune like 1,061 posts to get to 90k again

can I do it?  Or will I give up halfway through?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need to prune like 1,061 posts to get to 90k again
> 
> can I do it?  Or will I give up halfway through?



The latter, It's an exercise in futility anyways. You'll be up 1060 again in like.. 3 days? Anyhow, I want to see if we get sucked into some kind of singularity event once you hit 100,000.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> The latter, It's an exercise in futility anyways. You'll be up 1060 again in like.. 3 days? Anyhow, I want to see if we get sucked into some kind of singularity event once you hit 100,000.


I think the universe is already beginning to unravel and we are just pushing ourselves further into the abyss.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think the universe is already beginning to unravel and we are just pushing ourselves further into the abyss.



Perhaps. I mean, we are literally in the Abyss rn and with each post, we stray further into it. I'm personally just trying to get on the leaderboard for most messages on BL. I just need to make it to 4524 messages.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just start posting one letter at a time and you’ll get there in no time, btw, I will smash my lqyike button every time you post like that.



k


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Perhaps. I mean, we are literally in the Abyss rn and with each post, we stray further into it. I'm personally just trying to get on the leaderboard for most messages on BL. I just need to make it to 4524 messages.


there is such a thing?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> there is such a thing?



Yeah, I think you can see it if you go into "members." You're #2, #1 is "Santa"


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Is Santa still around?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I think you can see it if you go into "members." You're #2, #1 is "Santa"


MOTHERFUCKING SANTA???


----------



## 6am-64-14m

IRDGAF
walkin and talkin
takin aim

hope i dont die tonight but im widdit


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Motherf’ing Stalker is what I think!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wgaf what they say?
nobody listenin anyway....


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## 6am-64-14m

forgive me i am trippin on some other shit atm


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i soooooooooooooo wanna make a staement but speech 101 doenst cover it


----------



## 6am-64-14m

who got love?
i need it
fuckin division my ass


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sittin on my porch in ythe dark with backlit keyboard (gotta love that) and gat inda lap
hate it but seriously feel the need to be in the moment
harm reduction


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Feed your head!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

tryin but it is so fuckin full


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BellaJewel said:


> Is Santa still around?


him and his crew got busted.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## 6am-64-14m

by the rivers of babylon


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Nutshell - Alice n’ Chains


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


tequila


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


>


Rush: Overture


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


>



Semi Charmed Life - 3 doors down


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


Dolores 
got her signature tatted on back of hand.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Dolores
> got her signature tatted on back of hand.


 awesome


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tatted on back of hand.


togtfo


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man  i am high as fuck and wanna go night-night but dont wanna waste a buz


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BellaJewel said:


> You put postage stamps that are on a roll and attached to each other around your cock when you go to bed. If any of the stamp attachments are broken in the morning, your ED is psychological, you can get an erection and your problem is not physiological. In other words, your emotions and feelings are the cause of your ED.


Okay Charolette. Don’t forget to tell Carrie, Samatha, and Miranda what happened over breakfast in the morning.


----------



## mal3volent

PtahTek said:


> man  i am high as fuck and wanna go night-night but dont wanna waste a buz



post hot dudes in the gay thread. It's a fun, wholesome way to pass the time,


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> post hot dudes in the gay thread. It's a fun, wholesome way to pass the time,


sure is

been trying to make dinner, don't really give a fuck - not really hungry right now though i should be


----------



## BK38

Awwwwwwwwww yis, just landed my first client for my Copywriting biz. It's a small client, but at least my income is no longer going to be sitting at 0. Baby steps


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo steel clamp

listen

lemme grab u by ur eyebrow

baby steps ye u admit it, you're on the evolution path. Why you feel the need jump around? 

will the politicans die if you achieved that? but its ok at the end of the day u need to learn to breath


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> yo steel clamp
> 
> listen
> 
> lemme grab u by ur eyebrow
> 
> baby steps ye u admit it, you're on the evolution path. Why you feel the need jump around?
> 
> will the politicans die if you achieved that? but its ok at the end of the day u need to learn to breath



Jump around

Live house of pain

Am breathing fast

Living slow

Am growing though

Bit by bit

Control my own time and effort

delayed gratification

build what I want from my mind

money isn't everything

ya dig Slim?


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww yis, just landed my first client for my Copywriting biz. It's a small client, but at least my income is no longer going to be sitting at 0. Baby steps


Woooohoooo!!! Super happy for you!


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Woooohoooo!!! Super happy for you! ❤



Thanks sweet. Still a ways to go, but it's nice to have a client lined up 2 days after launching my site. It was through a friend of a friend, but still, definitely worthy of a little in my chair victory dance.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

mal3volent said:


> post hot dudes in the gay thread. It's a fun, wholesome way to pass the time,



fell the fuck _OUT_. LOL


BK38 said:


> just landed my first client for my Copywriting biz.


Congratulations, BK! Always good to wake up to good news... rare as finding a lost gold chain tossed aside willy-nilly; happens but not often enough. 
I am good for today if no other good news is forthcoming.


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> fell the fuck _OUT_. LOL
> 
> Congratulations, BK! Always good to wake up to good news... rare as finding a lost gold chain tossed aside willy-nilly; happens but not often enough.
> I am good for today if no other good news is forthcoming.



Thanks man! Good to get the ball rolling. Then it's time to do what Diddy says in the first part of this clip below - gotta thicken the stream baby!


----------



## Xorkoth

Today my friend and I are going to work out, and then go to some isolated nature spot and eat like 1-1.5g of mushrooms, and bring along some DMT to do a bit, not blast off, but taste it.  Then next week, on one of the last days of our detox, we're going to full dose mushrooms and maybe blast off somewhere in there, too.   At this point we both feel perfectly good, in fact I feel pretty great, totally past all the withdrawal and even PAWS I think.  I'm sleeping full nights and having really intense dreams, and waking up feeling good.



mal3volent said:


>



Snoop Dogg: Lodi Dodi


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> Today my friend and I are going to work out, and then go to some isolated nature spot and eat like 1-1.5g of mushrooms, and bring along some DMT to do a bit, not blast off, but taste it.  Then next week, on one of the last days of our detox, we're going to full dose mushrooms and maybe blast off somewhere in there, too.   At this point we both feel perfectly good, in fact I feel pretty great, totally past all the withdrawal and even PAWS I think.  I'm sleeping full nights and having really intense dreams, and waking up feeling good.
> 
> 
> 
> Snoop Dogg: Lodi Dodi


This is awesome dude! I am so so happy for you! I bet you’re feeling amazing! Keep it up!!


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Today my friend and I are going to work out, and then go to some isolated nature spot and eat like 1-1.5g of mushrooms, and bring along some DMT to do a bit, not blast off, but taste it.  Then next week, on one of the last days of our detox, we're going to full dose mushrooms and maybe blast off somewhere in there, too.   At this point we both feel perfectly good, in fact I feel pretty great, totally past all the withdrawal and even PAWS I think.  I'm sleeping full nights and having really intense dreams, and waking up feeling good.
> 
> 
> 
> Snoop Dogg: Lodi Dodi


Detox dreams can be the worst/best dreams ever depending on your perspective.

I always had super vivid and violent dreams while detoxing.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww yis, just landed my first client for my Copywriting biz. It's a small client, but at least my income is no longer going to be sitting at 0. Baby steps


Copywriters biz? You stealing licensing my guy?


----------



## MemphisX3

When all of these new sound cloud rappers came out I had a business plan to start copy writing random "Lil __________" as name licensing and wait for some dumb rapper with that name to come up and have to pay me for the licensing for their name...


Example:

Lil pepperspray
Lil dookie pile
Lil hairspray bottle
Lil demon hellcat red fade
Lil quarterback
Lil annoying booger
Lil jump back
Lil fuckboi

Etc.. 

Seriously this was in 2017 and atleast 3 dumb fucking rappers with "lil" and some random word have made it and I could have made $15k


----------



## MemphisX3

I also have a theory that most of the sound cloud and other rappers coming up dont have their shit properly licensed and you could probably finagle their name and and strong arm them with that into executive producer credits and cop some royalties


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> Detox dreams can be the worst/best dreams ever depending on your perspective.
> 
> I always had super vivid and violent dreams while detoxing.



The worst. I’m always in search of my droogs and I finally get them in my hands and then I wake up and realize I’m in hell.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Copywriters biz? You stealing licensing my guy?



No, I write Copy - also all kinds of writing work in general - textbooks, articles and newsletters for companies, media briefs for artists etc. Not stealing IP, I'm generating it


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Detox dreams can be the worst/best dreams ever depending on your perspective.
> 
> I always had super vivid and violent dreams while detoxing.



I have had a couple of bad dreams this month, but my dreams tend to be pretty good, usually they're wild and kinda psychedelic, super weird but interesting.  Even when they're bad, they're not nightmares... I seem to be insulated from extremes of emotion, usually, in my dreams.  Like I have an observer's perspective to some extent, even when I'm almost totally lucid and I am making decisions/etc.



MemphisX3 said:


> Seriously this was in 2017 and atleast 3 dumb fucking rappers with "lil" and some random word have made it and I could have made $15k



My favorite has got to be Lil Baby.  I mean seriously?


----------



## euphoricc

Hylight said:


> snot on ?


PUT A LIL BOOGIE ON IT AHAHHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## euphoricc

BOOOOOOOOOOOGIR


----------



## Noodle473

Fructify


----------



## Shady's Fox

lil baby has some nice tracks


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> My favorite has got to be Lil Baby.  I mean seriously?



Lil dicky too.

Don't forget dat cracka.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Lil dickie too.



Lil dickie is trash brah.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is he?

Good to know.

Just googled "lil" rappers.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Is he?
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Just googled "lil" rappers.



He can deliver a flow, but aside from that, I don't think he's very good in general and his actual studio albums have left me with nothing but disappointment. Undeveloped and thinking he's being more clever than he is.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What if he doesn't think he's clever at all?

I can respect a good scheme.

Scamming listeners.


----------



## Shady's Fox

listen I fuck with the new generation, not everything they do but they are the future and am all for progress. Humanity needs to go in space.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> What if he doesn't think he's clever at all?
> 
> I can respect a good scheme.
> 
> Scamming listeners.



Make up your own mind, but I agree with this assessment:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> No, I write Copy - also all kinds of writing work in general - textbooks, articles and newsletters for companies, media briefs for artists etc. Not stealing IP, I'm generating it


Will you write a book about Xi Jinping is actually a westernized degenerate homosexual for me?

In Chinese.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Will you write a book about Xi Jinping is actually a westernized degenerate homosexual for me?
> 
> In Chinese.



Fuck no. I'm not trying to go to a Chinese "re-education/labor camp" or never be able to visit CN again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Fuck no. I'm not trying to go to a Chinese "re-education/labor camp" or never be able to visit CN again.


lol

I would never spend 1 minute there imo.  Terrible totalitarian communist regime.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> I would never spend 1 minute there imo.  Terrible totalitarian communist regime.



You've never had real Chinese food. That's a game changer and there are some really beautiful people and places there too. The government sucks and is terrible, true, but that's not all China is, despite what the CCP wants you to think.

Also China:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tons of pollution, no animal rights laws.  Tons of uneducated people in rural areas.  The cities are Orwellian to say the least.  

I wouldn't go there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IRL Chinese food


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Tons of pollution, no animal rights laws.  Tons of uneducated people in rural areas.  The cities are Orwellian to say the least.
> 
> I wouldn't go there.



I lived there for 20 years, though those are definitely major issues, there are places that are really beautiful and fun. Also, there are tons of uneducated ass people in rural America too, with the root cause of ignorance in both the US/CN a result of poverty and massive disparity in wealth. Animals rights are pretty terrible, but are slowly improving in 1st tier cities (thanks to more pet owners). Though I grew up in Beijing, I'd be less inclined to go there for that these days, though Shanghai is easily on par with New York in many ways. I'm not so sure you should just totally write off China.

Edit: See Xi? I'm not so bad, pls don't make me persona non grata in China.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I lived there for 20 years, though those are definitely major issues, there are places that are really beautiful and fun. Also, there are tons of uneducated ass people in rural America too, with the root cause of ignorance in both the US/CN a result of poverty and massive disparity in wealth. Animals rights are pretty terrible, but are slowly improving in 1st tier cities (thanks to more pet owners). Though I grew up in Beijing, I'd be less inclined to go there for that these days, though Shanghai is easily on par with New York in many ways. I'm not so sure you should just totally write off China.
> 
> Edit: See Xi? I'm not so bad, pls don't make me persona non grata in China.


Their human rights violations, their oppression of Hong Kong... nope.  

There's a lot of Asia I'd love to see.  China is one country I will not go into.  

Bhutan would be a go to for me.


----------



## Shady's Fox

eweey


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Their human rights violations, their oppression of Hong Kong... nope.
> 
> There's a lot of Asia I'd love to see.  China is one country I will not go into.
> 
> Bhutan would be a go to for me.



Bhutan's pretty cool, they're very strict on how many and what kind of tourists they allow in. I think tobacco is illegal there too. They also use a "Gross Happiness Index" instead of GDP to measure their success. I'd like to go some day. Think I'd need some nicotine gum though if I haven't quit by then.

I dunno, I still think China is worth visiting, but it's also true that are a lot of other Asian countries that I would rate higher on the "must go" scale. Korea, Japan, Vietnam, Lao P.D.R, Thailand, Indonesia etc... even Mongolia is pretty cool (though their diet consists of rice liquor, mutton, more rice liqour and more mutton). All are special in their own ways.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Bhutan's pretty cool, they're very strict on how many and what kind of tourists they allow in. I think tobacco is illegal there too. They also use a "Gross Happiness Index" instead of GDP to measure their success. I'd like to go some day. Think I'd need some nicotine gum though if I haven't quit by then.
> 
> I dunno, I still think China is worth visiting, but it's also true that are a lot of other Asian countries that I would rate higher on the "must go" scale. Korea, Japan, Vietnam, Lao P.D.R, Thailand, Indonesia etc... even Mongolia is pretty cool (though their diet consists of rice liquor, mutton, more rice liqour and more mutton). All are special in their own ways.


Tobacco is illegal because it is bad for you and should be banned in more countries.  It's a public health crisis. 

People care SOOOO much about covid deaths... whereas tobacco deaths are just as pressing if not twice as deadly (compared to how many people died; many more times deadly as an agent itself) thus far - and no one cares, and it continues...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Tobacco is illegal because it is bad for you and should be banned in more countries.  It's a public health crisis.
> 
> People care SOOOO much about covid deaths... whereas tobacco deaths are just as pressing if not twice as deadly (compared to how many people died; many more times deadly as an agent itself) thus far - and no one cares, and it continues...



If I could blow a smoke ring at you right now, I would, just to spite you. But also, you're right in that I should quit, but I think people should be able to decide for themselves what they ingest. They should ban McDonalds and other fast food places in the US, people are alarmingly fat. I always have this urge to tip over those motorized scooters when I see landwhales moving around on them, though I think I'd have to up my strength a bit. Just watch them puff and wheeze on the floor, then I'd just let them roll back and forth, trying to right themselves like some kind of obscene tortoise on their backs. I'd also feed them lettuce.


----------



## BK38

Man, I'm feeling kind of combative and mean and cranky rn. I should have acquired some THC. I had a good day, it was productive and things broke solidly my way, but my brain feels cheated, because I didn't reward it with drugs or sex or ice cream or ANYTHING. I also didn't get enough sleep yesterday. Anyhow, point is, disregard my previous statement, I only kind of want to push people over on motorized scooters that are obese and feed them lettuce and blow a smoke ring at CH's face.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> If I could blow a smoke ring at you right now, I would, just to spite you. But also, you're right in that I should quit, but I think people should be able to decide for themselves what they ingest. They should ban McDonalds and other fast food places in the US, people are alarmingly fat. I always have this urge to tip over those motorized scooters when I see landwhales moving around on them, though I think I'd have to up my strength a bit. Just watch them puff and wheeze on the floor, then I'd just let them roll back and forth, trying to right themselves like some kind of obscene tortoise on their backs. I'd also feed them lettuce.


"McDonald's" being the source of obesity is a myth.  People buy HFCS/sugar laden cheap affordable foods.  The US gov't subsidizes unhealthy food but not fruits or vegetables in the same way, etc.  

Without McDonald's Americans would just overeat pizza, or whatever. 

If I eat a Big Mac it's not polluting the air your breathe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Man, I'm feeling kind of combative and mean and cranky rn. I should have acquired some THC. I had a good day, it was productive and things broke solidly my way, but my brain feels cheated, because I didn't reward it with drugs or sex or ice cream or ANYTHING. I also didn't get enough sleep yesterday. Anyhow, point is, disregard my previous statement, I only kind of want to push people over on motorized scooters that are obese and feed them lettuce and blow a smoke ring at CH's face.


Cpt H's proven methodology for success:

Sex
Ice Cream
THC


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Tobacco is illegal because it is bad for you and should be banned in more countries.  It's a public health crisis.
> 
> People care SOOOO much about covid deaths... whereas tobacco deaths are just as pressing if not twice as deadly (compared to how many people died; many more times deadly as an agent itself) thus far - and no one cares, and it continues...


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> Cpt H's proven methodology for success:
> 
> Sex
> Ice Cream
> THC



 in that order?

thc - sex - ice cream - more thc for me


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> "McDonald's" being the source of obesity is a myth.  People buy HFCS/sugar laden cheap affordable foods.  The US gov't subsidizes unhealthy food but not fruits or vegetables in the same way, etc.
> 
> Without McDonald's Americans would just overeat pizza, or whatever.
> 
> If I eat a Big Mac it's not polluting the air your breathe.



True. Food deserts, expensive healthy foods (cheap fast foods like McDs - so not a myth, just a part of the problem), subsidized corn industry and as a result HFCS, way too much sugar, all that...

I try to avoid blowing smoke at people too, esp kids. Still, is a gross habit, but shouldn't be made illegal, then you'll just have fake, unregulated cigs on a massive scale with rat feces in them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> in that order?
> 
> thc - sex - ice cream - more thc for me


I do THC all the time so that order doesn't matter, but ice cream after sex always :D

There's something so amazing about getting your dick wet while baked and going for the ice cream after.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> you'll just have fake, unregulated cigs on a massive scale with rat feces in them.


Or you can just go on nicotine replacement therapy or Chantix like a good citizen. 

Don't make me whip out Kayleigh McEnany again.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Or you can just go on nicotine replacement therapy or Chantix like a good citizen.
> 
> Don't make me whip out Kayleigh McEnany again.



I think if I just focused on quitting cigs as an intention and did a good dose of shrooms and had THC and some nicotine gum for emergencies, I could probably do it. Also please whip out Kayleigh again, at least she's hot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think if I just focused on quitting cigs as an intention and did a good dose of shrooms and had THC and some nicotine gum for emergencies, I could probably do it. Also please whip out Kayleigh again, at least she's hot.


Kayleigh didn't have Salongate happen to her.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

l'Oréal

because you're worth it


----------



## BK38

K, I'm going to bed early, like a good boy. Keep the Abyss great.


----------



## Fire&Water

Keep your digits
off yer digit


----------



## MsDiz

i am due my period and my PMS is fucking psychotic!! Having night sweats is bloody awful and my cat is currently curled up on me and I’m roasted but I can’t move her because I love her so much and she’s so cosy and sweet and she’s purring and I love her.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> i am due my period and my PMS is fucking psychotic!! Having night sweats is bloody awful and my cat is currently curled up on me and I’m roasted but I can’t move her because I love her so much and she’s so cosy and sweet and she’s purring and I love her.


no problem is TOO BIG for heroin....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

and as usual, wherever there's trouble you won't see a cop around...


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Hoppin’ round my crib like a drunk ass dancer,

Got the news today that I don’t have cancer!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

did well yea


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Fiori di Bella




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> IRL Chinese food


That’s a woman? I didn’t click play to watch if anyone else was in the video. The title threw me off too far.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no problem is TOO BIG for heroin....


GET. OUT. OF. MY. HEAD.
I was literally think that exact same thing, as I was scrolling down to read your message.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> That’s a woman? I didn’t click play to watch if anyone else was in the video. The title threw me off too far.


yeah you need to click play


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah you need to click play


I say this with no offense to CH: 
No! Don’t click play unless you have a super strong stomach!


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

nice mice without rice  dipped in spice mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mal3volent

_*FUCK*_


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah you need to click play


No way. I fell for that one, one too many times.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> i am due my period and my PMS is fucking psychotic!! Having night sweats is bloody awful and my cat is currently curled up on me and I’m roasted but I can’t move her because I love her so much and she’s so cosy and sweet and she’s purring and I love her.


@BK38 can relate. He has a vagina.


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


>


Straight flexing on em with the titanium grill piece.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

There’s an Asian seafood market, well it’s a bunch of individual markets really, in Long Beach, CA . It stinks worse than a bloated corpse in August and it’s really close to the Queen Mary ship, which is perma-docked and is a hotel. 
BTW, if you are considering a visit to the QM, pm me. 
Anyway, this seafood conglomeration of markets probably meets the criteria for cruelty to animals. They throw pretty much any live thing into hot barrels of oil until they’re crispy. I saw entire Asian families pulling apart and scarfing down giant octopi. My daughter and I were the only non-Asians there and we went back to our hotel room. I don’t know why I even went since I don’t, and have never, eaten anything from the sea.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> I have had a couple of bad dreams this month, but my dreams tend to be pretty good, usually they're wild and kinda psychedelic, super weird but interesting.  Even when they're bad, they're not nightmares... I seem to be insulated from extremes of emotion, usually, in my dreams.  Like I have an observer's perspective to some extent, even when I'm almost totally lucid and I am making decisions/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite has got to be Lil Baby.  I mean seriously?


Mine always involve blood and violence for whatever reason.


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> There’s an Asian seafood market, well it’s a bunch of individual markets really, in Long Beach, CA . It stinks worse than a bloated corpse in August and it’s really close to the Queen Mary ship, which is perma-docked and is a hotel.
> BTW, if you are considering a visit to the QM, pm me.
> Anyway, this seafood conglomeration of markets probably meets the criteria for cruelty to animals. They throw pretty much any live thing into hot barrels of oil until they’re crispy. I saw entire Asian families pulling apart and scarfing down giant octopi. My daughter and I were the only non-Asians there and we went back to our hotel room. I don’t know why I even went since I don’t, and have never, eaten anything from the sea.


I was actually considering an indefinite visit to QM. What's up?


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> I was actually considering an indefinite visit to QM. What's up?


I can highly recommend it. The only drawback is that the walls are not well insulated. But it is quite majestic!


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> I can highly recommend it. The only drawback is that the walls are not well insulated. But it is quite majestic!


What about the prostitution? I'm not about to be shacked up in some hotel without stank strange


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BellaJewel said:


> if you are considering a visit to the QM, pm me.





MemphisX3 said:


> I was actually considering an indefinite visit to QM. What's up?





BellaJewel said:


> I can highly recommend it.



Lol. Wut?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> What about the prostitution? I'm not about to be shacked up in some hotel without stank strange


Take a short drive to San Pedro. Chock full of whores, drugs and divey sailor bars.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I’m all for prostitution and drugs. My city is built on it. Divey sailor bars is where I draw the line.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Not enough ice cream in the world right now.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> @BK38 can relate. He has a vagina.



At least I'm not a pussy like you.


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m all for prostitution and drugs. My city is built on it. Divey sailor bars is where I draw the line.


Surprised. Didn’t think you’d have a line tbh.


----------



## schizopath

Man, Im gonna stop iv.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

PrincessDiz said:


> Surprised. Didn’t think you’d have a line tbh.


2 points for you, MizDiz. Well played.


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> 2 points for you, MizDiz. Well played.


----------



## Shady's Fox

best movie in the last 20yrs.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

schizopath said:


> Man, Im gonna stop iv.



Don't be so hard on yourself. My pathetic attempt to harm reduction lasted _literally_ 2 hours today.


----------



## schizopath

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. My pathetic attempt to harm reduction lasted _literally_ 2 hours today.


Iv ivng bupre is fucking useless and I cant evn find my veins. My pathetic attemps are like Im cutting myself but with a needle.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. My pathetic attempt to harm reduction lasted _literally_ 2 hours today.


2 hours is 2 hours. it ain't ez.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Iv ivng bupre is fucking useless and I cant evn find my veins. My pathetic attemps are like Im cutting myself but with a needle.


that's how most people start out.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

schizopath said:


> Iv ivng bupre is fucking useless and I cant evn find my veins. My pathetic attemps are like Im cutting myself but with a needle.


Baby steps.
What I told myself today, was at least the intent was there. That’s something I haven’t seen in literally 7 years.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ghostandthedarknes said:


> 2 hours is 2 hours. it ain't ez.


Thanks ghostie. You always know the right things to say


----------



## Shady's Fox

ZEPHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Shady's Fox

I WROTE YOU A POEM

AND NOT ANY POEM

SHADYISM POEM

u fuckin

....

am gonna relax

aye thats the new motto i said

*lookin left and right curvin in a ball*


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Man, Im gonna stop iv.



Wise, my friend.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that's how most people start out.


Most people start out banging buprenorphine?

Times they are a changin'.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Man, Im gonna stop iv.


don't i.v. anymore. quit now. ♡
you will do damage trying to find a vein.
please stop. not worth it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Most people start out banging buprenorphine?
> 
> Times they are a changin'.


no


----------



## Hylight

be the change. make the change. change. 
just be. . . the changes. 
um changin !! ♡


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no


Well, what were you implying people start out doing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Well, what were you implying people start out doing


hard time hitting a vein.........


----------



## MemphisX3

I have been super unmotivated and generally disinterested for the last 2 weeks and I'm trying to pinpoint why so I can cognitively dig myself out of this funk.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hard time hitting a vein.........


I'm still confused


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm still confused


i know


----------



## MemphisX3

North memphis
South memphis
Westwood
Orange mound


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i know


As long as we are both on the same page


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I have been super unmotivated and generally disinterested for the last 2 weeks and I'm trying to pinpoint why so I can cognitively dig myself out of this funk.


peach/ginger herbal tea and a bubble bath with candles ma'am


----------



## MemphisX3

Orange mound throw your Os
North memphis thumbs up


----------



## Fiori di Bella

63 hours with no Oxy so far. I haven’t had any Kratom, either, cause it makes me a little speedy and I’m back on the Vyvanse. No Loperamide either. I’m wondering when the withdrawals will hit.
I have Chardie and some _*super smooth *_ tequila but I don’t think they help with opiate withdrawals...


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> peach/ginger herbal tea and a bubble bath with candles ma'am


At my age that sounds so legit.

Smoking a breezy in a bubble bath with some tasty tea with 8ball and mjg playing. Low lighting....candles....icy hot on deck

I wish


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> 63 hours with no Oxy so far. I haven’t had any Kratom, either, cause it makes me a little speedy and I’m back on the Vyvanse. No Loperamide either. I’m wondering when the withdrawals will hit.
> I have Chardie and some _*super smooth *_ tequila but I don’t think they help with opiate withdrawals...


Oxy withdrawal gonna hit like 12hrs after your last dose mayne


----------



## Fiori di Bella

talk is very triggering for me...


----------



## MemphisX3

Stimulants and alcohol are terrible for withdrawals. Are you TRYING to pass your small intestine thru your colon?


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> Oxy withdrawal gonna hit like 12hrs after your last dose mayne



Well I don’t know what’s up cause I’m feeling OK. Last Oxy was Sunday night.


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> talk is very triggering for me...


Me too anytime I see his name I get the shakes and gotta play some space age pimpin'

Let me help you out


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> Stimulants and alcohol are terrible for withdrawals. Are you TRYING to pass your small intestine thru your colon?



Definitely not doing these things to combat any withdrawals. 
I’m back on Vyvanse because without it I’m just a Whirlpool of WomanMess.
The alcohol helps me a little with my angstiness.


----------



## MemphisX3

Get you 12 white folks and take that shit to trial, bitch.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Man, Im gonna stop iv.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

schizopath said:


> Man, Im gonna stop iv.





schizopath said:


> Iv ivng bupre is fucking useless and I cant evn find my veins. My pathetic attemps are like Im cutting myself but with a needle.



I'd agree with *iLoveYouWithaKnife *in saying don't be so hard on yourself though I'm not sure if we mean it in the same way. Regardless of your intentions regarding IV in general I would definitely say it's not worth being going through the hassle of IV for bupe. I figure assess the situation & decide if IV is appropriate. In some cases the negatives outweigh the positives & IMHO that's the case with bupe. Just not worth it for what you get out of it in the case of bupe. Save your veins for something worth putting in them. Good call on laying off the point for bupe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Baby steps.
> What I told myself today, was at least the intent was there. That’s something I haven’t seen in literally 7 years.


I'm proud of you. 

In related news I woke up feeling terrible without a dab and as soon as I could stay conscious for longer than 1 minute, I had a fat dab and felt better


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BellaJewel said:


> 63 hours with no Oxy


That’s impressive. I would have hung myself from the rafters 53 hours ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Guys, this is terrible, I have to wake up and feel good in 4 and a half hours, this is so not fair. 

In a perfect world it would wait for me not the other way around.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I’m so bored that I actually read @Captain.Heroin ‘s upside-down sig.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I thought it would take a lot longer.


----------



## Hylight

how ☹


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m so bored that I actually read @Captain.Heroin ‘s upside-down sig.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got some feelings but I try to hide what I reel in, I fuck every broken crazy boy instead of hanging from my ceiling
So keep my life for like, keep my head loose, but nose is like a beehive I'm dripping blood honey


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Stimulants and alcohol are terrible for withdrawals. Are you TRYING to pass your small intestine thru your colon?



I actually find stimulants quite effective at taking the edge off of opiate withdrawals, especially for mood and motivation.  At times I have used amps to get off opiates, along with etizolam to sleep at night.  If done short-term (like a week max), it's been effective for me, much easier than total cold turkey.  Although, gabapentinoids are a lot better.


----------



## MemphisX3

Just worked out at the gym in a neon green shirt, pink polo shorts and polo loafers


----------



## MemphisX3

Flexing on folks in pink shorts and loafers is an aphrodisiac to me.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I got some feelings but I try to hide what I reel in, I fuck every broken crazy boy instead of hanging from my ceiling
> So keep my life for like, keep my head loose, but nose is like a beehive I'm dripping blood honey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dear doggos,

I have real life responsibilities and this is day 3 without nut.  I'm going to lose it.  By the end of the night I really hope I'm balls deep.  

Yours truly,
CPT. HEROINE


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Dear Captain.Heroin

Being balls deep isn’t everything. 

You’re truly, knife.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Dear Captain.Heroin
> 
> Being balls deep isn’t everything.
> 
> You’re truly, knife.


I would probably believe that too, if I had something better than THC and beers.


----------



## Shady's Fox

my post was deleted for off topic

in bang thread

like our shitpostin isn't off-topic

these mods tryin to fuck with shade

ofc 

they were

CONSUMED BY

THE PRODIGY FOX


----------



## Shady's Fox

am lettin myself sodomized by this

with a trash bag of potato on my head

bcz winter peeks around

ja

skavajit


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> am lettin myself sodomized by this
> 
> with a trash bag of potato
> 
> bcz winter peeks around
> 
> ja
> 
> skavajit



Let the crisps consume you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

yoo leave me alone

don't u see am here u hear like.. how


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Shady's Fox

vry cool music

ty

ur cool


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> my post was deleted for off topic
> 
> in bang thread
> 
> like our shitpostin isn't off-topic
> 
> these mods tryin to fuck with shade
> 
> ofc
> 
> they were
> 
> CONSUMED BY
> 
> THE PRODIGY FOX



Shady's Fox,

Please contact the admin email if you have an questions or concerns over choices made by a moderator.

Also, @Shady's Mom got smashed by all senior staff and we have it on video.

Please contact SLR moderators if you want more details.

Sincireley, 
Someone who takes his volunteer work too seriously.

We didn't even get paid time and a half on Labor Day.


----------



## Shady's Fox

my ass is like a cartoon manga

lil

ladybug


----------



## Shady's Fox

Rio Fantastic said:


> What is the source of your thoughts? Magic in your brain?
> 
> What's the source of your emotions? Magic in your brain?
> 
> What's the source of your memories? Magic in your brain?
> 
> What's the source of your God? Magic in the sky?



101 iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

King Stimming.


----------



## Police Detective

@Shady's Mom video is old news. You can only find it on the dark web though.

She really got torn up.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> King Stimming.



Stimmmmming. Good taste too man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hard, need fucc, need thc, have ice cream but need fucc first

ahhhh, guess thc and tears for me


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> hard, need fucc, need thc, have ice cream but need fucc first
> 
> ahhhh, guess thc and tears for me



 have a wank (don't worry I won't tell DMW)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Police Detective said:


> @Shady's Mom video is old news. You can only find it on the dark web though.
> 
> She really got torn up.


person
woman
man
camera 
tv


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> have a wank (don't worry I won't tell DMW)


No seriously I don't like jerking my dick off.  It's like... the orgasm is nothing in comparison and I'm only pleasing myself and does not feel as good as rocking someone else's world and mine at the same time and getting off together. 

I've even ruined sex for myself and 99% of other people I've slept with don't even come close.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok doggos, I have like, ugh mega sigh like 2 ish hours left of time to myself

then the torture cycle begins


----------



## BK38

Captain, I have 1 week until I have THC I can reap and even then, it won't smokeable for another week - and it won't be nice smoke until I cure for like 2 weeks. It is decided, am gonna hit up teenage French boy for some decent, but over-priced hash. I DESERVE TO GET HIGH GODDAMNIT. Not even hard drugs, just fucking pot. FML.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bracket underscore feet degree semicolon

_end bracket_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Captain, I have 1 week until I have THC I can reap and even then, it won't smokeable for another week - and it won't be nice smoke until I cure for like 2 weeks. It is decided, am gonna hit up teenage French boy for some decent, but over-priced hash. I DESERVE TO GET HIGH GODDAMNIT.


I probably already asked you but is aforementioned teenager hot?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I probably already asked you but is aforementioned teenager hot?



Hoping I'm not doxxing my only connect in Frenchie land, but he's not a bad looking lad I guess

-snip-


----------



## Captain.Heroin

to be fair I'm on my last gram and need more


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> to be fair I'm on my last gram and need more



Cry me a river, been 2 months since I have had any THC in mah lungs. FUCKING DYING. Gonna get some pot tmrw if he's about.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Cry me a river, been 2 months since I have had any THC in mah lungs. FUCKING DYING. Gonna get some pot tmrw if he's about.


did you wait your 2 weeks

did you get your covid test?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if not leave the money under the door mat or something and have him knock and leave so he doesn't get sick, gotta stop the spread imo


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> did you wait your 2 weeks
> 
> did you get your covid test?



Still waiting on results, it's already 2 days late, gonna call em up tmrw AM anyways, just to find out.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> if not leave the money under the door mat or something and have him knock and leave so he doesn't get sick, gotta stop the spread imo



I'm going to forcefully French kiss the Frenchie in front of his GF.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm going to forcefully French kiss the Frenchie in front of his GF.


Is that like a social custom over there?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> I probably already asked you but is aforementioned teenager hot?





BK38 said:


> I'm going to forcefully French kiss the Frenchie in front of his GF.



‘Nuff said.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Is that like a social custom over there?



The kisses to the cheek are, but that has gone the way of the dodo with Covid.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> The kisses to the cheek are, but that has gone the way of the dodo with Covid.


That's quite sad.


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Just worked out at the gym in a neon green shirt, pink polo shorts and polo loafers



Whenever I go to the gym I wear pajama pants and random ratty shirts.  Everyone around me is in their spandex and shit and I'm like fuck you guys I'm wearing a fabric print with tiny grizzly bears on it.



BK38 said:


> Captain, I have 1 week until I have THC I can reap and even then, it won't smokeable for another week - and it won't be nice smoke until I cure for like 2 weeks. It is decided, am gonna hit up teenage French boy for some decent, but over-priced hash. I DESERVE TO GET HIGH GODDAMNIT. Not even hard drugs, just fucking pot. FML.



A proper dry and cure takes 3-4 weeks.  Once it's totally dry you can smoke it but it tastes like shit and isn't the proper texture... gotta keep it in sealed jars where you crack them open a few times a day, in the dark, in a dry place, after they're dry.  Although that's not to say I haven't smoked some of it anyway.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> A proper dry and cure takes 3-4 weeks.  Once it's totally dry you can smoke it but it tastes like shit and isn't the proper texture... gotta keep it in sealed jars where you crack them open a few times a day, in the dark, in a dry place, after they're dry.  Although that's not to say I haven't smoked some of it anyway.



Indeed,
drying = approx 1 week
rudimentary cure = 2 weeks

3 weeks for halfway decent, basic, smokeable pot.

Prob 6 weeks at least for good shit.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

BK38 said:


> Cry me a river, been 2 months since I have had any THC in mah lungs. FUCKING DYING. Gonna get some pot tmrw if he's about.


 
the upside is zero tolerance - you're gonna be sooo stoned after just a couple of tokes


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Indeed,
> drying = approx 1 week
> rudimentary cure = 2 weeks
> 
> 3 weeks for halfway decent, basic, smokeable pot.
> 
> Prob 6 weeks at least for good shit.


Sounds like more work than it’s worth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Whenever I go to the gym I wear pajama pants and random ratty shirts.  Everyone around me is in their spandex and shit and I'm like fuck you guys I'm wearing a fabric print with tiny grizzly bears on it.


I really hate the guys who check themselves out in the gym in the mirror, it's like, you can go jerk off while staring into your own eyes in the mirror at home. 

You seem like you gym correctly.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

PrincessDiz said:


> Sounds like more work than it’s worth



If you like actual good weed it's not worth _not _doing!

It's just a waiting game, not too difficult


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Sounds like more work than it’s worth


He doesn't live in a THC mecca so honestly I'd probably be in his shoes too over there


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> He doesn't live in a THC mecca so honestly I'd probably be in his shoes too over there


 
yeah we don't all live in legal areas...

...bastards


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Sounds like more work than it’s worth



Probably is, but when you're in small town France in the midst of Covid BS, you make do. Also, going to yield what looks like an OZ or 2 from my 2 plants and they're looking good, so... patience is gonna be key. Going to be better smoke than anything you can source here or even in Toulouse methinks. Also wanted to try my hand at growing. Anyhow, BK needs some smoke, so decent, over-priced hash from a kid it is.


----------



## MsDiz

I guess it’s because weed is the one drug that sends me absolutely manic, anxious and crazy. I can’t abide it at all. Shame.


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I really hate the guys who check themselves out in the gym in the mirror, it's like, you can go jerk off while staring into your own eyes in the mirror at home.
> 
> You seem like you gym correctly.



I like looking in the mirror to check form and see if I'm getting properly swoll. I also enjoy jacking off in front of the mirror  lulz


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> Sounds like more work than it’s worth



It's well worth it, the difference in quality is extreme.  In America we are spoiled by the best weed in the world, so I guess it's like a "once you go fully cured, you can't go back".  It's not extra work, it's just extra time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Weed doesn't even do it for me anymore, I need thick dabs.  

#blessed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I also enjoy jacking off in front of the mirror  lulz


I bet you have a hot O face


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I bet you have a hot O face



Have literally been told that from lady friends before. Something like "I really like how when you cum, I really feel it you know? Like, I see your face and the sound you make and how you let me know I've made you feel good" - not verbatim, but something to that effect.

Edit: Fucking in front of mirrors is also really hot to me, esp if you're both really fit. Maybe I'm slightly narcissistic.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

BK38 said:


> Have literally been told that before from lady friends before. Something like "I really like how when you cum, I really feel it you know? Like, I see your face and the sound you make and how you let me know I've made you feel good" - not verbatim, but something to that effect.
> 
> Edit: Fucking in front of mirrors is also really hot to me, esp if you're both really fit. Maybe I'm slightly narcissistic.



 they all say that, women


----------



## BK38

ageingpartyfiend said:


> they all say that, women



K. Not all ime, but some and they tend to be the better sexual partners because of the openness to communication.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Have literally been told that before from lady friends before. Something like "I really like how when you cum, I really feel it you know? Like, I see your face and the sound you make and how you let me know I've made you feel good" - not verbatim, but something to that effect.
> 
> Edit: Fucking in front of mirrors is also really hot to me, esp if you're both really fit. Maybe I'm slightly narcissistic.


I get that too btw from my current lover

youre allowed to be a little narcissistic because you're hot


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I get that too btw from my current lover
> 
> youre allowed to be a little narcissistic because you're hot



Oh yeah? And to think, I've been carrying around all this guilt


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

BK38 said:


> K. Not all ime, but some and they tend to be the better sexual partners because of the openness to communication.



 I was being flippant , apologies, tis the lounge is it not?

What I meant is that all women (who are not gagged at the time) say that


----------



## BK38

ageingpartyfiend said:


> I was being flippant , apologies, tis the lounge is it not?
> 
> What I meant is that all women (who are not gagged at the time) say that



Nah, some women are not expressive about how they found this or that particularly hot or satisfying.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Nah, some women are not expressive about how they found this or that particularly hot or satisfying.


i would get personal here but don't want to gross out the heteros


----------



## Hylight

i can MOAN too


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> i can MOAN too



I think a lot of people would count on that. Also, still want to see your long hair.


----------



## BK38

Man, my dog is making the cutest little "I'm asleep but borking noises." I am a little cheered up by that, but still in dire need of THC and luvin though. Not even funny. My civil rights are being violated. Send me a blimp @Captain.Heroin


----------



## Hylight

lol. i have to go wash my stinky long hair

it grows like a pot hair looool


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin (Nancy) - why aren't you back from the hair salon yet dear?

XX,

PP
(Paul Pelosi)


----------



## Hylight

please and thank you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Man, my dog is making the cutest little "I'm asleep but borking noises." I am a little cheered up by that, but still in dire need of THC and luvin though. Not even funny. My civil rights are being violated. Send me a blimp @Captain.Heroin


on my way


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Hylight said:


> please and thank you


 
manners maketh man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> @Captain.Heroin (Nancy) - why aren't you back from the hair salon yet dear?
> 
> XX,
> 
> PP
> (Paul Pelosi)


I was arrested for not using a face mask, but I only took it off while washing my hair.  

It was a set up!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> on my way



I wanna do coke with you in the blimp and drink exotic liquors and drinks made by some sort of Himalayan pigmy cocktail maestro. Also lots of nice weed blunts, dabskis and sheeshas filled with blocks of hash and stuff to keep us all going.


----------



## Hylight

wisped hybrid purple razor bud lit bong,  it's a hit.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was arrested for not using a face mask, but I only took it off while washing my hair.
> 
> It was a set up!



I bet it was those Q Anon fucks that gotcha all hemmed up. Lemme get Cheney, Bolton and maybe Rice on the phone, they're always good for a party and will know how to spin this. I might even invite Cruz, just so we can all laugh at him.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I wanna do coke with you in the blimp and drink exotic liquors and drinks made by some sort of Himalayan pigmy cocktail maestro. Also lots of nice weed blunts, dabskis and sheeshas filled with blocks of hash and stuff to keep us all going.


no coke for me, i'll do benzos lol

hash and dabs for life


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> Nah, some women are not expressive about how they found this or that particularly hot or satisfying.


Probably because they were faking it.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> no coke for me, i'll do benzos lol
> 
> hash and dabs for life



Ah yeah, I remember how you get on coke Nancy, we don't want to have to bury another body...


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Probably because they were faking it.



Stop projecting. Don't deny me my reality just because the pussy/dick in your life is chronically dissatisfied.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need to get my dick wet tonight it is an imperative.  

The amount of food I have is sad and I want to get more but lazy


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need to get my dick wet tonight it is an imperative.
> 
> The amount of food I have is sad and I want to get more but lazy



FedEX me a taco s'il vous plaît


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> s'il vous plaît


I like it when you talk dirty to me


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like it when you talk dirty to me



Hehe. Btw Nancy, is all of CA on fucking fire rn? Keep seeing crazy images from friends on social media.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

There was an earthquake in the dirty jerz last night.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Hehe. Btw Nancy, is all of CA on fucking fire rn? Keep seeing crazy images from friends on social media.


No just a little and it's because this pregnant dumb bitch decided to get pyrotechnics and set it off in real life close to a forest...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

only 2/3rds of my winning wet dick ice cream thc formula


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Hehe. Btw Nancy, is all of CA on fucking fire rn? Keep seeing crazy images from friends on social media.



yo tru now

leave

i give you 400$ if u delete ur acc


----------



## Shady's Fox

He's a kid who parents haven't slapped him at the right time, Shadester


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> yo tru now
> 
> leave
> 
> i give you 400$ if u delete ur acc


he doesn't have the power to delete his account
*and neither do you*


----------



## Shady's Fox

day by day, you get worse

captaina kazasthana fall short


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> day by day, you get worse
> 
> captaina kazasthana fall short


how is life going for U shady hun


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> yo tru now
> 
> leave
> 
> i give you 400$ if u delete ur acc



For $400? Nah... add a 0 and we can talk about it, but I have to be able to make a new account. Anyhow, you don't know about the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*life*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>



Live, laugh...die of Covid?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Live, laugh...die of Covid?


necessito mas tacos


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> necessito mas tacos



Necesito THC y compañía femenina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Necesito THC y compañía femenina


I need my guy so badly... omfg.  Dick gonna explode. 

I want food but am too fat as it is *mega sigh*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need my guy so badly... omfg.  Dick gonna explode.
> 
> I want food but am too fat as it is *mega sigh*



Do some aerobics and earn your taco meat and man meat:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh, you're probably right.  I'm being a defeatist.  

Sigh.  

I'm also being drained by real life and don't have time for regular plebe activities.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh, you're probably right.  I'm being a defeatist.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I'm also being drained by real life and don't have time for regular plebe activities.



You do have time for a quick aerobics workout, there's always time. If you have time to dab and shit post, you have time for 80s style aerobics. Don't be a defeatist puss. Doesn't that video pump you up? I know I'm ready to do some fucking aerobics brah and it's 2am here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You do have time for a quick aerobics workout, there's always time. If you have time to dab and shit post, you have time for 80s style aerobics. Don't be a defeatist puss. Doesn't that video pump you up? I know I'm ready to do some fucking aerobics brah and it's 2am here.


I don't like going outside, people don't wear masks and they are all walking disease. 

I have more complaints but I have to... suppress rage... I have to think, breathe... relax and not panic


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> how is life going for U shady hun



ty for comin by

but it was nice but not nice i didn't like it but it would work again

i went to church today

the god walked in bcz am jesus


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't like going outside, people don't wear masks and they are all walking disease.
> 
> I have more complaints but I have to... suppress rage... I have to think, breathe... relax and not panic



You don't need to go outside to do aerobics, that's the beauty of it. It will help to relax you too. Think of the endorphins you will unleash and the extra cardio abilities you will have to impress your lovers with. You don't even need a lycra/spandex suit - but it has been scientifically proven that it improves performance. Just sayin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> ty for comin by
> 
> but it was nice but not nice i didn't like it but it would work again
> 
> i went to church today
> 
> the god walked in bcz am jesus


God's an atheist bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You don't need to go outside to do aerobics, that's the beauty of it. It will help to relax you too. Think of the endorphins you will unleash and the extra cardio abilities you will have to impress your lovers with. You don't even need a lycra/spandex suit - but it has been scientifically proven that it improves performance. Just sayin.


I think I'm just angry because dick dry and extant reality is sucking.  

I'm going to get food, in 2 hours, and it's going to be good.  And I'm going to be happy I did it.  And it's going to be FOR ME.  And I'll probably scarf it down like a fatty.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I'm just angry because dick dry and extant reality is sucking.
> 
> I'm going to get food, in 2 hours, and it's going to be good.  And I'm going to be happy I did it.  And it's going to be FOR ME.  And I'll probably scarf it down like a fatty.



K, but, you should still do some exercise. I'm not calling you fat, but I am saying, you owe it to your lover to be in peak physical condition. Don't just get high and gorge on taco meat all the time. Anyhow, I have now watched that aerobics video like 3 times and am starting to unironically get into it. Time to go to bed. Have a good one and don't get caught in that baby shower wildfire.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I just saw JRE new studio..

let's stay with saw






also he's worse than N.O.R.E lately and I think he can't control his weed trips


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> K, but, you should still do some exercise. I'm not calling you fat, but I am saying, you owe it to your lover to be in peak physical condition. Don't just get high and gorge on taco meat all the time. Anyhow, I have now watched that aerobics video like 3 times and am starting to unironically get into it. Time to go to bed. Have a good one and don't get caught in that baby shower wildfire.


I'm a lot more fit than he is and am doing my best not to GORGE.  

Take care.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm also being drained by real life


Me too, friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really need to get my dick wet tonight, like, asap.  

hard.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> K, but, you should still do some exercise. I'm not calling you fat, but I am saying, you owe it to your lover to be in peak physical condition. Don't just get high and gorge on taco meat all the time. Anyhow, I have now watched that aerobics video like 3 times and am starting to unironically get into it. Time to go to bed. Have a good one and don't get caught in that baby shower wildfire.


I hope you are happy to know I went for a walk, despite living in a center of disease during a pandemic I hope you're happy Mr. Frenchie.


----------



## Hylight

i think its shady now that my i.p. address seems to be compromised.   who would do that to me. maybe if i put all of my settings on private it won't be so heinous. the worst part is. . . .it's all bad. 
pop up's app adds that terrorize me.  
oh yeh. and who keeps moving and taking my files. real funny huh. he he ? i don'nt understand. 
who's the i.p hack. . . 





i'm all distracted from it all.
oh and who shut off my photo uploader. 
xsplain that one too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bye all

later


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Looks like its just me here..... again..... alone.... you people svvvvvvccckk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Looks like its just me here..... again..... alone.... you people svvvvvvccckk


Joint pain, can't type

hurts

need those opiates and nsaids and all I got was this crappy tshirt


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Just dry dick. 
Makes ch cranky.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I’m at the beach. It’s awesome here everyday.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t eat any horseshoe crabs, but rather use those for bait to catch a shark.
> 
> That’s my best advice for the bitch.


call a lawyer if u want shark


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My dic has never been harder since I ate illegal shark fin soup at my local Benihana’s, wtfya.


u probably get in trouble if you cook a lawyer. jm2cents


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My dic has never been hard since I ate illegal shark fin soup at my local Benihana’s, wtfya.


That’s the chance you took bro. Viagra maybe?


----------



## jhjhsdi

I've been away for like a hundred pages or so. I'm sure you've all been missing me. 

Did an unplanned stint in hospital, stories will be told eventually. Got some good ones as usual. 
Long story short, can I get pissed by putting alcohol up my ass? And should I 'water down' strong spirits? I don't want to burn the inside of my ass out with rum, vodka or ouzo etc, if adding water can make the hit more bearable.
 I don't want to have to chug like 40 litres of cider/beer up there.

Also hit me up with the top gos bitches who's been doing who/what!?


----------



## Xorkoth

jhjhsdi said:


> I've been away for like a hundred pages or so. I'm sure you've all been missing me.
> 
> Did an unplanned stint in hospital, stories will be told eventually. Got some good ones as usual.
> Long story short, can I get pissed by putting alcohol up my ass? And should I 'water down' strong spirits? I don't want to burn the inside of my ass out with rum, vodka or ouzo etc, if adding water can make the hit more bearable.
> I don't want to have to chug like 40 litres of cider/beer up there.
> 
> Also hit me up with the top gos bitches who's been doing who/what!?



What's up man, I hope you're okay.  As far as rectal alcohol, it is really strong, a buddy of mine soaked a tampon in vodka and shoved it up there.  It burned really bad, and he basically got alcohol poisoning, he puked for like a day, turned white and almost passed out, said he felt like he was dying, went to the hospital, and recovered.  But it misses first pass metabolism up the bum which, it seems, makes it MUCH more powerful (and dangerous), and also with alcohol, when it reaches peak plasma levels more rapidly, it is stronger and more dangerous.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You got the drawls bud?


Nah I get joint pain due to a pain condition


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Every morning is hell.  

I wake up.  Snap crackle pain, wake up call to my joints. 

Greasy, tired body.  Weak.  I feel like a fluid, not a solid.  I am tired and cannot stay awake.  People and things disturb me greatly.  The only thing worse than real life are my dreams.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Does CBD help?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Every morning is hell.
> 
> I wake up.  Snap crackle pain, wake up call to my joints.
> 
> Greasy, tired body.  Weak.  I feel like a fluid, not a solid.  I am tired and cannot stay awake.  People and things disturb me greatly.  The only thing worse than real life are my dreams.


you didn't happen to find a ring did you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> Does CBD help?


I can't afford CBD only products that shit is expensive compared to my THC gold. 

But honestly, no I don't think much helps other than avoiding use of affected joints

And perhaps a bunch of nsaids


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you didn't happen to find a ring did you?


I don't know if buttholes count as rings...


----------



## Fiori di Bella

^^That looks like my Norwegian great grandma before she died! So scary!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't stay awake I feel like I need several more hours of sleep. 

I haven't drank alcohol in many days.  What the fuck.

I want a new body.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I had a little Tequila last night and passed out. I woke up when one of the cats was trying to eat the half a piece of pizza that was still in my hand.


----------



## Shady's Fox

there's some mosquitos in da houseeeeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I had a little Tequila last night and passed out. I woke up when one of the cats was trying to eat the half a piece of pizza that was still in my hand.


I love cats.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

And apparently, Shady, there’re also some Bees in the Trap!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fuck I can't even... why, why am I so... drained.  Fuck. 

Eventually the cycle kills you, if you don't get out.  Because I got my wake up call, I got out.  I know so many people who died who didn't.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Every morning is hell.


every morning noon and night seems this way for me since sunday. 


Captain.Heroin said:


> The only thing worse than real life are my dreams.


And same here lately, except I haven’t gotten any fucking sleep since idk when. An hour here or there. 

And doggie is not doing good. And I just can’t life this week.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> every morning noon and night seems this way for me since sunday.
> And same here lately, except I haven’t gotten any fucking sleep since idk when. An hour here or there.
> 
> And doggie is not doing good. And I just can’t life this week.


wd, or just real life stuff? 

Typically it's just the morning until I get at least one LARGE dab into me. 

I have some stuff I have to do today and I think I can do it, and I want to make some coffee but it tends to make me kind of agitated and I want to feel relaxed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Is your dog sick?  I love dogs so much


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

And I just found out this second my friend died. I can’t today guys.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And I just found out this second my friend died. I can’t today guys.


My condolences.  I lost two friends, two family members, my best friend and ex of five years last year.  It was a lot of heartache for me.  

It never gets easier.


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And I just found out this second my friend died. I can’t today guys.


So sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How are you today Princess?


----------



## Shady's Fox

BellaJewel said:


> And apparently, Shady, there’re also some Bees in the Trap!



They still pomp chickens with watah, whatcha want


----------



## Xorkoth

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And I just found out this second my friend died. I can’t today guys.



I'm sorry.   I had a really close friend OD and die a few years ago, I was the last person she tried to call too.  Fucked me up for a while.  How are you doing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pray for mojo

I'm too old for this


----------



## Shady's Fox

and all the kids in the hood come one wave and shake ur handz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 did you get your covid results?  Are they forcing you into French quarantine?


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Shady's Fox said:


> and all the kids in the hood come one wave and shake ur handz


When is the last time you had a Mickey’s big mouth? So rad, that song!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck I took this huge dab and I feel way better, it took like two big ones today.  

Whew.  Now I need to go work it.  See you guys when my dignity has returned to zero.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 did you get your covid results?  Are they forcing you into French quarantine?



Still no, they're being annoying. I'm gonna have to go over to get my results, but I'll have to have my Mom with me to help translate, my French is way too shitty. It'll be like...Am I COVID-aladeen or COVID-aladeen?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Still no, they're being annoying. I'm gonna have to go over to get my results, but I'll have to have my Mom with me to help translate, my French is way too shitty. It'll be like...Am I COVID-aladeen or COVID-aladeen?


lolololOOLOLLOLO

you have to go IN PERSON to get results?  Are they TRYING to get America levels of covid?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think by "France" you really mean "Afghanistan" where they don't even have phone lines.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lolololOOLOLLOLO
> 
> you have to go IN PERSON to get results?  Are they TRYING to get America levels of covid?



They're supposed to call if Positive and email me if Negative. They are now 4 days late and I can't imagine the back log is that bad. Apparently there's a way to check online too, so perhaps I'll try that first. Anyways, I don't feel like dog shit anymore, so hopefully all is well.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BellaJewel said:


> When is the last time you had a Mickey’s big mouth? So rad, that song!



I mean, that's childish. I said these fried cats ain't no nighthawks. Zeph's is, I miss her -- she's that old milf junkie to enjoy a coffee with. They make some moogas but nah that shit died long time ago when his mouth went like a yolo.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think by "France" you really mean "Afghanistan" where they don't even have phone lines.


Sounds more like DumbFuckistan to me!


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You got the drawls bud?


and a swollen wrist with a lump that everyone says is a ganglion. LIES.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Hylight said:


> and a swollen wrist with a lump that everyone says is a ganglion. LIES.


Oh No! A ganglion cyst? Yikes! Some people say you can get rid of those by smashing them with a big book!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> They're supposed to call if Positive and email me if Negative. They are now 4 days late and I can't imagine the back log is that bad. Apparently there's a way to check online too, so perhaps I'll try that first. Anyways, I don't feel like dog shit anymore, so hopefully all is well.



I'm glad you are feeling better though; how are your lungs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the hunger hurts and I am upset and need comfort, preferably bk hugging me

but i'll settle for breakfast


----------



## Hylight

the doctor did an exray. had a cast put on to isolate. was torn to shred ligaments.
swelling down today just pain _only._ Thank goodness right. its not a ganglion. see what happens when you dont see a doctor. the ex ray shows torn shredded ligaments. not ganglion. i kno a ganglion when i saw one. believe me ganglion would be better.  smash it break it, it goes away. . . . . . . unlike chronic hylight. its just a matter of time . i will f'n *just get used to*  it. AND get sum drugs again. haaaaaaaaa ha. thats life everyone. YOLO.

But, yes, I wish it was a ganglion as nasty as it sounds. Lol. Love your posts  

*auto correct is going to get punched.*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And I just found out this second my friend died. I can’t today guys.


sorry


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better though; how are your lungs?



Good, no more coughing and stuff. Don't feel too bad and I actually had another good day. Had vid calls with friends in Alexandria, Egypt - Montreal, Canada - Barcelona, Spain and unfortunately a friend who's sick and quarantined in a hospital in Amsterdam, Netherlands with the 'vid. Very international day and my buddy in Barcelona is helping up my website to the next level  Still no THC, as I forgot to call the teenage Frenchman. I'll live though.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> the hunger hurts and I am upset and need comfort, preferably bk hugging me
> 
> but i'll settle for breakfast



Hugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Good, no more coughing and stuff. Don't feel too bad and I actually had another good day. Had vid calls with friends in Alexandria, Egypt - Montreal, Canada - Barcelona, Spain and unfortunately a friend who's sick and quarantined in a hospital in Amsterdam, Netherlands with the 'vid. Very international day and my buddy in Barcelona is helping up my website to the next level  Still no THC, as I forgot to call the teenage Frenchman. I'll live though.


nice

I got my dick wet last night.  Love them 'vid antibodies.  

It was pretty intense, first time in a few days.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> nice
> 
> I got my dick wet last night.  Love them 'vid antibodies.
> 
> It was pretty intense, first time in a few days.



I told my buddy in Egypt who's a total player and ridiculously handsome how long it has been since I got laid and he said he was gonna stage an intervention for me. He said "what the fuck BK, you're a manimal, you are not meant to be in a cage. I will free you, come to Egypt or we'll meet in Amsterdam when I'm back." lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I told my buddy in Egypt who's a total player and ridiculously handsome how long it has been since I got laid and he said he was gonna stage an intervention for me. He said "what the fuck BK, you're a manimal, you are not meant to be in a cage. I will free you, come to Egypt or we'll meet in Amsterdam when I'm back." lol.


Send me the intervention zoom link when it's happening


----------



## Captain.Heroin

irl I am doing plebe things

sobriety is my coffin and it's time to shut the lid


----------



## Hylight

BellaJewel said:


> Oh No! A ganglion cyst? Yikes! Some people say you can get rid of those by smashing them with a big book!


oh its okay. at least im not dependent . . . . . . on druuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggs. right. 

*** lol.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Send me the intervention zoom link when it's happening



What, like livecast it to you over Zoom the next time I'm sleeping with a girl? haha. Also, you would die if you saw my Egyptian buddy, like, you would probably do anything for him to do naughty things to you. He is such a devil in the best way. We always get into trouble


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Hylight said:


> the doctor did an exray. had a cast put on to isolate. was torn to shred ligaments.
> swelling down today just pain _only._ Thank goodness right. its not a ganglion. see what happens when you dont see a doctor. the ex ray shows torn shredded ligaments. not ganglion. i kno a ganglion when i saw one. believe me ganglion would be better.  smash it break it, it goes away. . . . . . . unlike chronic hylight. its just a matter of time . i will f'n *just get used to*  it. AND get sum drugs again. haaaaaaaaa ha. thats life everyone. YOLO.
> 
> But, yes, I wish it was a ganglion as nasty as it sounds. Lol. Love your posts
> 
> *auto correct is going to get punched.*


Well, on the shiny bright side, like you said, pain drugs, right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> What, like livecast it to you over Zoom the next time I'm sleeping with a girl? haha. Also, you would die if you saw my Egyptian buddy, like, you would probably do anything for him to do naughty things to you. He is such a devil in the best way. We always get into trouble


no your INTERVENTION about your dry spell

oh yeah?  Is he Egyptian?


----------



## Hylight

YOLO pain or no pain 

ROTFD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CONSUME ME, ABYSS, I AM READY

TAKE ME INTO THE VOID


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Amsterdamnit! I’ve never been there but so want to go.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> CONSUME ME, ABYSS, I AM READY
> 
> TAKE ME INTO THE VOID



I will PM you a pic of him. Yeah, he's an Egyptian but he just got Dutch citizenship.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I will PM you a pic of him. Yeah, he's a Egyptian but he just got Dutch citizenship.


hot


----------



## Fiori di Bella

For fucks sake, I just have to say to anyone who’s kid, sibling or parent is coming out to them, it’s a hard speech to make and they thought long and hard about telling you.
Maybe you should think long and hard before passing judgment and making a jackass response!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> hot



We have had some crazy times over the years. I remember one time he was just hand feeding me MDMA on the dance floor all night at this crazy club on the outskirts of Amsterdam (to avoid noise restrictions and closing times). I literally stepped outside to ring out my shirt it was so drenched in sweat lol. Definitely overdid it and my brain was fried for about 2 weeks. Totally worth it though.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> I'm addicted to chaos
> 
> Been in a couple other similar but not nearly as intense situations since being homeless. IDK how my teeth are still in my head.


chaos is my life


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> We have had some crazy times over the years. I remember one time he was just hand feeding me MDMA on the dance floor all night at this crazy club on the outskirts of Amsterdam (to avoid noise restrictions and closing times). I literally stepped outside to ring out my shirt it was so drenched in sweat lol. Definitely overdid it and my brain was fried for about 2 weeks. Totally worth it though.


I feel ya on that one it takes a wile to recover sometimes, when I was 16 me and friends did orange dolphins and I think there was meth it we did a bunch I was my feet were acting like flippers, long story short my nerves haven't been the same after years latter there better but never went to base line


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> How are you today Princess?


I’m good baby! How are you!??


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I feel ya on that one it takes a wile to recover sometimes, when I was 16 me and friends did orange dolphins and I think there was meth it we did a bunch I was my feet were acting like flippers, long story short my nerves haven't been the same after years latter there better but never went to base line



Man, that's crazy you had such bad long term consequences. What I did really wasn't smart. Probably did 300-400mg of MDMA that night. Definitely not smart. I had an amazing time, but in the interest of HR I gotta say... pretty fucking dangerous.


----------



## SLB

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And I just found out this second my friend died. I can’t today guys.


I'm so very sorry to hear that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> We have had some crazy times over the years. I remember one time he was just hand feeding me MDMA on the dance floor all night at this crazy club on the outskirts of Amsterdam (to avoid noise restrictions and closing times). I literally stepped outside to ring out my shirt it was so drenched in sweat lol. Definitely overdid it and my brain was fried for about 2 weeks. Totally worth it though.


I really love when a hot guy hand feeds you some MDMA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m good baby! How are you!??


I'm OK

I got one painful thing done, have at least three more headaches today alone. 

But the good thing is that I am high, I did the most important thing first and I can easily do the others I think.  It will just take time and pateince. 

And I went and got myself food last night by walking.  BK should be proud of my fat shedding ways.


----------



## SLB

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And I just found out this second my friend died. I can’t today guys.


I'm so very sorry.  My deepest condolences


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> CONSUME ME, ABYSS, I AM READY
> 
> TAKE ME INTO THE VOID


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> Man, that's crazy you had such bad long term consequences. What I did really wasn't smart. Probably did 300-400mg of MDMA that night. Definitely not smart. I had an amazing time, but in the interest of HR I gotta say... pretty fucking dangerous.


wow that's a lot, it's always fun at the time,
i think if I wasn't 16 at the time it wouldn't effect me as much, 
what form of mdma did I u take, I was obsessed with the imprints on the pills I thought they were related to the high, like the dolphans flippers,  the whit suns/ sun flowers were how the roll made u feel, I stoped that theory with a d&g and had to walk a couple miles home, fun times tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the anxiety is soul crushing and will surely kill me if I do not get bzd's

if I lived in a different country I could just get my meds otc

i hate this world; the only good thing about this country is the THC and the wars


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


fuckyeah I have this on vinyl but master of reality is in black


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i watched this whole motherfucker twice and i still don't know shit about catching and cooking crawfish.....







sewerslide.666mg said:


> fuckyeah I have this on vinyl but master of reality is in black


same as mine. i got the self titled album got vocals listed as John M. Osbroune. got em from my uncle for tenth birthday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

free @ last

gonna vidya gaem and dab


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> wow that's a lot, it's always fun at the time,
> i think if I wasn't 16 at the time it wouldn't effect me as much,
> what form of mdma did I u take, I was obsessed with the imprints on the pills I thought they were related to the high, like the dolphans flippers,  the whit suns/ sun flowers were how the roll made u feel, I stoped that theory with a d&g and had to walk a couple miles home, fun times tho



They were pressed pills with a very high amount of mdma in them. I took them at age 26, so brain was developed by then, I do think it has an impact for sure. I think I found them on Pillreports:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no such thing as tmi


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> no such thing as tmi



Yes, yes there is Cap. I really don't need to know about the consistency of your partner's discharge you freak!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yes, yes there is Cap. I really don't need to know about the consistency of your partner's discharge you freak!



lol

my bad yoOOO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> They were pressed pills with a very high amount of mdma in them. I took them at age 26, so brain was developed by then, I do think it has an impact for sure. I think I found them on Pillreports:


wtf shape are those


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need to change from Pelosi i am told

considering alternatives


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> wtf shape are those



Defqons. It's named after a massive music festival in NL. There's a group that does really, really good presses called Q-Dance:

https://www.q-dance.com/en/events/defqon-1/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Defqons. It's named after a massive music festival in NL. There's a group that does really, really good presses called Q-Dance:
> 
> https://www.q-dance.com/en/events/defqon-1/


Interesting

last few times I did it it was just crystal mdma

and holy fuck was it good


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Interesting
> 
> last few times I did it it was just crystal mdma
> 
> and holy fuck was it good



You can get high quality MDMA pills and crystal in NL. All the best shit in the world is literally made in NL or Belgium. It's ridiculously cheap too.

https://www.dw.com/en/dutch-ecstasy-amphetamine-production-among-worlds-largest/a-45225446


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You can get high quality MDMA pills and crystal in NL. All the best shit in the world is literally made in NL or Belgium. It's ridiculously cheap too.
> 
> https://www.dw.com/en/dutch-ecstasy-amphetamine-production-among-worlds-largest/a-45225446


yeah but it doesn't really appeal to me as much as downers do

them bzd's really feel good


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah but it doesn't really appeal to me as much as downers do
> 
> them bzd's really feel good



Eh, Bzds are alright. I think they are a god send when you're having a come down or an anxiety episode, but I don't really enjoy them all that much for recreational purposes.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Eh, Bzds are alright. I think they are a god send when you're having a come down or an anxiety episode, but I don't really enjoy them all that much for recreational purposes.



Same, I find them extremely boring for a high... however, if I was always feeling anxiety except when on benzos I could see them being amazing.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> They were pressed pills with a very high amount of mdma in them. I took them at age 26, so brain was developed by then, I do think it has an impact for sure. I think I found them on Pillreports:


fuckin sweet , idk what defqon is but it looks like a nuclear reactor,


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's a very calm and blissful feeling, and you can really unwind and relax without the sloppiness of alcohol.  Imo.


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> fuckin sweet , idk what defqon is but it looks like a nuclear reactor,



That is an apt description, I was rolling face.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> wd, or just real life stuff?



Soooo... I started to reply to this BUT it ended up sounding too much of a mix between one of your rants mixed with shim rant and dopemasters one long run-on sentence thats 8 paragraphs long.


So I stopped. And deleted it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

sewerslide.666mg said:


> fuckin sweet , idk what defqon is but it looks like a nuclear reactor,




*Defqon.1 Weekend Festival* is an annual music festival held in the Netherlands, Chile and Australia. It was founded in 2003 by festival organizer Q-dance. The festival plays mostly hardstyle and related genres such as hardcore techno, hard house and hard trance currently closed due to Covid-19 outbreak.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Soooo... I started to reply to this BUT it ended up sounding too much of a mix between one of your rants mixed with shim rant and dopemasters one long run-on sentence thats 8 paragraphs long.
> 
> 
> So I stopped. And deleted it.


Well I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I never went to mainstream festivals. Keep it real.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shade always keeps it real


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

@Captain.Heroin @ghostandthedarknes @PrincessDiz @Xorkoth and everyone else

Thanks guys


----------



## Shady's Fox

She tagged 4 loungers sayin she appreciates the energy

i love u with a knife

yo idk what she wants nor want to find out but our poor bowl spaghetti cup lives in her own world, in a bad way.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> She tagged 4 loungers sayin she appreciates the energy
> 
> i love u with a knife
> 
> yo idk what she wants nor want to find out but our poor bowl spaghetti cup lives in her own world, in a bad way.



She's literally saying thank you for the condolences after losing a friend today. STFU Shady. You're acting like a fucking tool right now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> shade always keeps it real



humble*

if u say something, say it right. Same man


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Shady's Fox said:


> I never went to mainstream festivals. Keep it real.


 
If you pay entrance it's mainstream


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> She's literally saying thank you for the condolences after losing a friend today. STFU Shady. You're acting like a fucking tool right now.



later maybe? bad timing?

tell me when


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> later maybe? bad timing?
> 
> tell me when



Just have half a heart, don't be a worm.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shady's Fox said:


> tell me when



Now. Plz.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shady's Fox said:


> yo idk what she wants nor want to find out



I’m getting soft in my old age.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> I never went to mainstream festivals. Keep it real.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@sewerslide.666mg 

Stanley Kubrick has to be his most underrated song ever.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shady's Fox said:


> our poor bowl spaghetti cup lives in her own world, in a bad way.



Who are you, and why don’t I remember you in 19 years of BL.


----------



## Shady's Fox

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m getting soft in my old age.



ya but not retarded do we?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shady's Fox said:


> ya but not retarded do we?



Um yes. Severely. If you can’t tell.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> @sewerslide.666mg
> 
> Stanley Kubrick has to be his most underrated song ever.


fuckyeah I like all his shit, the renaissance is sick to both classics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m getting soft in my old age.


Weird, I just keep getting harder.  Not sure what gives.

Sorry for the cheap pun.


----------



## Shady's Fox

No shit, am eatin soup rn


----------



## MsDiz

If I were @iLoveYouWithaKnife id I love shady with a kick to the face.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady is living proof I need my benzos


----------



## Shady's Fox

the beg of a beautiful...


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

People be people.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> People be people.


it is easier when the people are sexy imo


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo look what's the deall

i said am eatin sou[p

ye

i said or not

if you can't escape this rabbit hole, that's your issue. If you act like this around your friends, then it might be time to reconsider your whole life.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> the beg of a beautiful...


what film is that from I'm a film geek


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shady's Fox said:


> If you act like this around your friends, then it might be time to reconsider your whole life.



Couldn’t of said it better myself shady.


----------



## MemphisX3

Tony killed his own man ty for a whole brick
Lined him all up
And gave em the whole clip
Said he wasnt eating
He wanted his own shit
Not to mention ty was fuckin his old bitch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I'm a film geek


----------



## Shady's Fox

@sewerslide.666mg 

A gypsy serbian movie entitled ''Black Cat, White Cat''. A masterpiece of comedy, highly recommend you to actually buy the DVD instead of pirating.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> @sewerslide.666mg
> 
> A gypsy serbian movie entitled ''Black Cat, White Cat''. A masterpiece of comedy, highly recommend you to actually buy the DVD instead of pirating.


nice ill have to check it out, I don't stream anything I buy dvd/ blu i almost always get directors cut if I can get it, 
and vinyl records cd tapes, I download free music for work all albums


----------



## Captain.Heroin

6 movie references you figure it out iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

Al Pacino in Insomnia, Pheonix in Incherent Vice I didn't like Bird Box and the last one maybe holy mountain? could be anything rlly, it's a universal sequence.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Al Pacino in Insomnia, Pheonix in Incherent Vice I didn't like Bird Box and the last one maybe holy mountain? could be anything rlly, it's a universal sequence.


yes yes yes and yes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

4/6

v nice shade


----------



## Captain.Heroin

}}}|}};:}}}:}}}}}}}}}}}}[[}}]}

imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

100k hair salon goal

this is my first step


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lending my soul to the devil for about 30 minutes brb


----------



## Shady's Fox

Smile, life is bad anyway.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> Al Pacino in Insomnia, Pheonix in Incherent Vice I didn't like Bird Box and the last one maybe holy mountain? could be anything rlly, it's a universal sequence.


ibe seen inherit vise it was weird, I'll have to rewatch it I think he kinda rapes that chick good movie tho, haven't seen birdbox,
is it this holy mountain


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> }}}|}};:}}}:}}}}}}}}}}}}[[}}]}
> 
> imo


RaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaHhhhhhaaaaa,
dawnanana dawnnnnnana


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ibe seen inherit vise it was weird, I'll have to rewatch it I think he kinda rapes that chick good movie tho, haven't seen birdbox,
> is it this holy mountain


that is so not rape she was bending over his lap begging for it and it was WEAK

that was like sloth, slow motion type sex, boring, worst sex scene ever

IMO ymmv

yes the one is holy mountain as shade beat you to and

birdbox is worthwhile


----------



## Mysterier

The leg of a beautiful...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> RaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaHhhhhhaaaaa,
> dawnanana dawnnnnnana


----------



## Captain.Heroin

m̵̨̨̢̧̧̢̡̢̟̰̲̫̩̲̱͙̱̪̻͔̣̜̤͖͔̘̤̣̲̦̰͓̠͚̞̦̯͓͔͉͙̗̫̮̱̪̘͕̣̺̱̭̦̻̬̫̯̳̤͚̬̤͖͓̙͈͕̮̳̻͚̖̳̜̳̫̹͇̝̗͉̻͎͔̯͕̟̍͗́̅͐͛̍̃͋̉̊̑̌́̀̑́̒̓͒̓̓́̾̎̆̂̋̇͛̒̿̀̾́̓́̽̀̒̊͊̿̓̅̂̌̏͐͋͐̋͒̋̃͐̑͌̒̒́̒̈̉̌̈̀̎̍̊̋̇̎̑͐̀́̓̈́̅̽̅̊̒͌̂̀͗̏͗̈́̔͑́͑́͊̏̃̌̇̏́̌̈́̏̓̽͑͐̋͆̉̌͌̾̕̕̚͘͘͜͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅy̷̨̨̨̢̨̢̧̨̧̢̡̨̢̧̛̬͕̪͉͉̺̮̗͕̳͙̫͕̼̞̰̭͓̝͉̻͇̫̮̫̲̯̗̳̫͇̦̖̭͍͍̺͉̘͙͎͇̪̤̫̜̱̙̘̹̮̖̱̞͕͇̞̲̣͙̭̰̯̹̟̜̮̺̰͈̰͙͙͙̯̤͕̹̖̼͖̩̟͎̣̗͓̹͎͖͙͙̖̯͕̝̖͙͔͖̣̜̪̲̞̤̱̰̬͖̝͔̤͔̱͈̥͓̩̗͖̞̳̆̎͒̏̽̀̾̽͑̈́̐̆̀̿̊́̔͌͋̿͛̈̀͋̂̃̀͗̈́͑̐̄̀̅̑̉͋̀̒͛͛̈́̓̃͛̇̅̒̀̓̐̎̀̅̊́̃͛͘̕͘͘͜͜͜͝͝ͅͅ ̸̢̛̤̩̗̯͚̻̤͖͙̝̪̖̠̲̳̖̺̾̈́̌̈́̐̇̃̉̏͌̈́̋̒́́͊̃̒͆͋͊̑̓̊͛͊̎͛̏͋̍͊̽̿͗͐͊̒̄̉̐͂͌̒̎̆́̌͋̈̌̈̋̏̈́̓̇͒̋͋̌̃̀͂̈̽͂͐̉̐̚͝͠͝b̵̨̡̨̧̧̡̡̨̧̡̛̛͍͉͍̰̞̼͉͖̤͙̩̱̭̖͖̞̪͚̥̭͍͔̝̠̳͎̜͕̤̗̣̭͙͚̘̜̲̙̭̲͈̱̫̠̮̳̻̪̞̩̗̖̩̟͈͚͕͓̱͙̫̼̥͚̱͍̼̹̲͇̺̬̻̻̙̝͔̜̺̪̞̺̤͇̖̼̜̜̟̖̼͕͕̜̪͚̩̫̻͖̝̟͈̣̳̟̯̦̩̯̞̼͙͙̭̦̙̘̪̜̲̗̞̲̈́͌̄̿̈͌́͆͗̋̄͊͛̄̿͛͂̅̈́̉̍͛͆͐̌͆͑̃̈́́̀́̀̉̇͂͌̀̎͑͛̾̌͌̽̐́̃̄̎̒͋͌͗̈́͆̀̈̾̅̿̓̋̒͂̆͂͑͛̊͑̄̀̔̀͑̈́͐͂̍̂̽͑͊̂̔̿̂̏̈͌̎̈́̏̍͋̽̊͌̐͛͒͌̈́̀̂̄͐̌̓͐̽͑̐͑̿͊͑̇̊̈́̈́͌̉̒́̀͗̀̉̆̔̾̋̀̾̊̾̿́͗͒̅̅̅́̕͘̚͘̚̚͘̚̚̕͜͜͜͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͠ͅͅͅơ̷̡̢̡̨̧̡̡̢̛̛̛͎̺̙̟̟̬͚͓͉͍̤̳̻̳̙͕̪̗̥̳̬̼͕̥̝͙͖̣̲̗̻̗͖͓̜̺͍̭̞̫̤͉̹̭͖̺̼̱͔͔̥̼̟̫̹͙̺̙̣̟̹̥̞̮̠͚̹̘̗̣̝̜̹̲͖̮̠̰̖͉͈̰̣̣̱̣̼̠̘̰͚̦̘̤̘̠̭̫̯̣͚̰̦̳̘̤̖̲̖͙̖͍̖̱̞̦̱̘̗̲̟̜͎̮͓̳̱̦̣̲̞̭͉̯̘̭̙̩̮͍̜̹̼͓̹̦͖͔̯̝̳̅̒̀̑̿̃́͗̾̎̂̀̀̈̇͛́̂̄̐̓̎͌̓͒͆̂͐̅͊͛͂̋̅̃̃̂͊͂̑́͗̇͛͗̑͑̌̌͋̈́͑͐̎͌̋̈́̔̾̆͒̄͆̒͂̀͛͌͗̂̇̾͊́̌̊͑̄̈́̃̇̀̈̆̈̂́̂̀̀̇̉́̿̐̔͗̉̈́̍̇̆͊̆́͊̈́̀͐̒͐̓̚͘̚̚̚̚͘̚͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅḑ̴̢̧̨̧̡̡̨̧̨̡̢͇͇͉̹̜̺̠̻̞͚͈̠͕͎̘̮̤͔̤͓̦͍̖̪̗̙͙̟̠̺͎̲͖̥̹̲̥̱̪̝̺͉̥̜̭͚̝̤̤̺̩̩̺͙̗͎̥͙̥̟̦͈͎̫͔̪̺͙͈̭̺͉̘̠̰̟̻̬͖̬͚̼̬̭̞̭̪̯̜͍̠̹̟̥͓̮̣̮̬͖͕̥͕̗̲͇̯̟̗̰̱͖̠̱̥̥̻͔̟̩̭̱̗̜͕̘̫̰̭̱̲̫̝̦͉̥̣͈͈̺̣̣͈̖͖̲͓̫̥͎̩̐̆͊̓̑̈́̏͜͜͜͠͝ͅͅy̷̡̡̡̢̨̢̢̧̡̧̡̢̢̛̹̘̫̯̜̰̯̮̟͇͉̖̼̥͈̞̠̹̺̗͔̱̲͖̗̯͚̞̠̹̣͇͉̮̯̭̖͔͉̬̖͇̟̼̦͖̜̰͈̻̟̹͈̟͍̫͖͙̠̲̰̗̼̖̝͚̘̣̺̖͖͓͎̻̫͈͚͙̺̞̲͓̮̮̲̻̲͚͈̣͍͚͓͈̦̣̰͕̘̙̖͎̜̻̮͎͖̗͈̝̻̩͚̟͎̝̹͙̤̰̜̩̟̻̦̘̰̣͎͔͎͍͍̜̘͈̹̠͙̮͉͔̣̱͇̤̖̖̝͚̯͓̪̖̩̣̹̜̻̹̭̣̦̜͕̺̹̦̹̠̮͇̺̞̘̍̇̇̏̂̒̾̍̄̒̔̈͗͗̎͊̄̍͛̆̔̑̏͗͋̽̆̂͗̃̓̄̾͂̈́̀̿̑̍̔̔̈́̿̓̀͛̀̓̾̎̾̓͊̏̂͌̾̈́͗̐̑͑͋̉͗̚̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅ^̷̨̢̡̢̧̢̨̨̢̡̢̢̢̡̢̨̢̨̧̢̛͖̬̩̣̺͔͍̩̜͉̣͎͎̦̗̹̲͕̼̭̬̺̪̩͉̜̠͙̥̮̲͎̩͉̱̞̣͔̻̟̝̩̘̲̼͔̮͓̯̫͉̙̯̺͔̬̺̬̣̗̗̼͖͖̯͇͖̤̙͈̗̣̞̼̤̪̘̙̪̬̬̰̮͔̦̦͕̼̪͓͉̪̼͇̪̪̹̤͎̮͓͔̹̩͙͈̹̮̜͚̫̫̱͙̫̗̝̥̜͙͔͚̙̪͉̩̠̣̰̞̫̣͈͇̜̳̤̜̠̻̥̟̳̠̟͕̯͍̱͙̲̠̠̣̘̳̲̣̝͍̱͈͍̱̬̼̻̰̞͔̪͔͍̻̞̙̼̖̜̘̖̓͒̀̂̐̾̌̂́̓͊̄̈͑̐̀̀̓͐͛͒͛̾͒̐̎̂̒͌̿͒̓͑͊̄̅̌͒̆͛͌̀͂́̈́̔̔͑͌̒͂̀̈́̅̏́͑̉̎͒̊͂̈͒͆̌̈́͂̓̔̆́͋̎̈́̓́̍̏͑̿͊̈́̔͆͑̈́͐̿͗͛̓̈́̆̊͊͆̅̽͌̋̋̊́̉̊̂̽͊̆͌̓͛̑̇͘̚̚̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅ
̴̡̢̧̢̡̧̨̢̨̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̖͕͙̮̪̩̭͚̳̰̞̣͕̻̻̭̮̟͖̬̬͖͓͕̲̲͙͈̖̬̤̩͖̘̣͖͖̪͉̰̣̗̘̠͚̮̩̲̮͍̺̯̥̤͇͙̮̘͕͍̮̥̟͉̲͇̝͓̺̣͇̪̤̝̤̣͖̤̝̩̼̺̤̦̣̥̬͚̼͕͕̈́̏̎̏̽͛͂̇͊̆̐̈́̈́̍̓͋̿̇̈́͂̉̇́͑̀̔̃̈̽̎̆̂͒́̈́̈́̔͋̽̓̌̓͋͆̇̀̈́̈̀͛͑̌̋̿̅́͗͆̆͐̀̽͒̓̈́̈́͆̐̀́̇̀̈́̅̓̒̈́̀̔̑̏̄̀̂̔͐̔̄̏̎̉̔̎̃̆̆͊̃̎̈́͋͊̌̃̄̀̉̊̌͂̅́͊́̂̉̓͆̃͐͌͌̄̐̐̔̿̍̂̑̀̿͂͂́̋̌̈̊̒͛̊̚͘̕͘̕̕͘͜͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠ͅr̸̨̢̡̛̭̙̥̲͍̝̙͔̟̘̜̖̹̃͑̿̇̀͑̈́͌̃̋͒̀̐̂̏̈̔̑̾͌̀͗̄̿̆̓̇̏̊̐̑̀̒̆͆̿̾̉̃͂̽̑͋̅̀̋̈́̎̒̇̇͐͋͊̃̀̉̋̽̒̚̚̕͘̕͘͝͝͝͝͝͝͠o̵̢̧̢͉̲͎̬͔̰̼̝͔̹̤̞̟̞̮̭̟̩̤̤̹͈͙̩̝͗͋̒̆̓̐͂́̽͐͛̐̿̃̽̋͒͑͐̌͒͗́̇̊̔̉̍̄̑̀̓͒͗͆̍́̄̒̃͊̅͛̔̒̈́̅̇͗̿͑̆̑̔̕̕͘̚͜͠͠͝͝͠͠͠ͅͅţ̸̨̢̨̨̛̛͍͙̠̱͚̺̞̰̟̱̥̰̬͈̲̱̙̰͎̠̭̻̽̍̀͆́̂̃́̔̾͒̓͌̄̅̑̃̊̀̐͌̿̀̒̃̂͛̋͐̀͗́̀̌̄͛͆͂̂͋͆̏̄̈́͋̾̊̈́͊̂͛͋̌̽̏̌́̑̀̀͆̄͋̓̎̓̄͌͛̓͛̏͑̏͛͐̍́̈́́͛̉̋͊̌͋̏̌͂͌́̈́̀̈́̆̿́́̊̋̆̔͛̎̉̌͋̎͋̐̓̊̚̚̚̕͘͘̚͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅt̴̪͔̗̽̾̽͋́͋̐̅̈͆̑̐͐͛̾̏̀̽̂̍̿͒͑͂̈̍̚̚i̷̧̡̨̨̧̨̢̨̢̨̢̧̢̧̢̨̧̡̛̛̛̛͕̼̘͓̦͍̹͖͈̯̤͚͇̖̜͕̦̣͎̮͓̥͎͈͚̫̞͉̘͖̲͎̳̟̥͖̰͕̻̜̙̝̫͕̩̭̘͍̼̹͈̤̠̗͇͓̗̟͎̟̙̼͉̗͉̝̹̲̦̻̳͖̖͖̱͖̫̩̤͙̭̥̻͚͔̞͕̤͓̹̙̪͖͇̰̟̞̻̟̪̲͕̱̤̼͉̺̹̯̰͈̠̝͇̪̟͚̦̯̐̒̍̓̿̄̆͛̆̽̈́̉͂͌̿́͌̀͋̐̾̅́̉̀̿̊̔͛̊͌̈́͐͊̎̃̓̌̏́͊̋̔̈́́̋́̔̒̋̚̕͘̕͘͘̚̚̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅn̵̢̧̧̧̨̧̢̨̢̡̨̢̨̛̛̛̮̦̗͈͓̯͙͎̬̗̼̦̖̘̝̝̥͕̩̭͚̜͚̙̼͔̝̣̻̯̺͕̳̩̰̹̺̟̳̹̘͙̞͓͇̼̟̗͙̩̪̱̼̰̪͉͕̝̪͉͉̠̩̘͈̞̻̘̝̳̰̫̹̞̠̻̺̪̣͓̮̰̗̞̪̩̺̱̱͈͍̜͔͖͈̠͇̳̟̮͇̜͉͉̥̖͍̫̬̰͙͓̜̪̯͔͍͖̰̝͔͇̹̳̘̦̳̥̟̘̣̘̈́̿͌̾͌̔̐̎̀͐̒͐̈́̓͛̆̽͂̋͊̐͆͋̈̃͗̃̓͐̏̈́̽̾͑̏̐̍̍͌̊̋̓̋̇̌͆͊͂̈́̓̋͆͊͆̔̋͒̄̄̀͒̑̃̉͑̑̄̈́͂̈́̈̆͋́̏̄͑͊̆̾̉̈́̏̑̉̌̉͋̽̈̿͆̅̊̐̀̏́̾̈́̽̂̽̀͋̈̀͋̋̍̔͂̀́̍̈́̇̀̀͒̈̊̚̕̚̕͘͘̚͜͜͜͜͠͠͠͠͠͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅg̴̡̧̢̢̡̱̘͇̼̹̟̱̺̬̯̟̠̟͇̙̗͍͙̘̻̥̖̻͖͓͖̤͔͕̬͎̤̘̪͇͔̩͍̭̜̠̹̤͉̲͕͚͓͓̩͇͙͇̥͙͚̼͍͈̘͖̜͉̬̤͌̋̊̓͗̍̀̔̿́̑̂͐̈́̍͌͗̈́̀̔̏͑̅̚̕̕͜͠ͅͅ ̵̨̨̢̡̡̧̢̡̡̨̛̛̛̤͓̬͚̖̗̞̥̗͙̳͍̗̩̤͓̠͇̻̞̳͕̺̺̳͖͙̱͇̹͎̲̹̗͔̙̲̝͇̬̺͇̫̥̠͇̥͔̮̗̗̥̘̹̞̭̯̪͕̻̺̲̟̣̫̗͖͍̻̺͔̻̻̥̥̤̘̮͙̱̱̟͖̹͉͙̝͈̗̗̥̙̝͒̾͊̓͂̆̊̐́̀͑̔́̔̔̎͆̇͂͗̉̑̃̄̓̋̔̓̏́̌̿̆̆̀̅̿̂̅̎̽̃̎͑̃̈́̾̎͛̊̒̔́͌̋̔̋́͑́̃̔̃͂͊̎̅͋̀̃͌̈́́̂̀̋͋̅͋̾̍̽̎̀͂͆̉̃̆͐̔̋͛͆̈́͐̊̈́͐͋͛́͒̅͂̓̊̓̀͐̓͗͆̎̌͛̌͆̋͑͊̊̍̋̏̈̌͆́̿̎̃͂̀̐̉̃̊̈́̕̚̕̕̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͜͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝ͅi̶̢̧̢̨̢̧̡̡̧̧̡̢̧̛̛͖͕͙̦̮̙͔̻̼͍͈͎̘͍̬̥̼̮̬͇͕̹̥̙̟̝̜͚͚̠̫̞̠̗̭͕̥̰͎̤͈̱͙̲̗̦͈̦̳̜͍̻͕͍̺̜͚͔̘͇͎̹̲̭̜̙̭̟͎͈̗̻̦͕̟̭̭̩̪͚̗̪̱͕̪͍̭̱̻̠̬͇̺̠̯̘̺̱͙̙̺̜̙͎̦̪̗͈͈̲͓̥̻̠̜͎̩͇͇͚̯͓̜͓̗͎̹͍̰̩̞̬͖̯̪̗̠̹̦̫̰̠̳̜̤͔̬̱͈̫̗͙̞͖̥͚̣͕̜̖͇̠̖͍͍̝͚̟̖̙̝̯̞̠͒͒̓̓͗̀̊̓͒̈́͗̀̍̇͆̌̅̒̄̈͂̆̒͑̿͆̌̉̃̽̂̒̈́͂̓̏̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͝ͅͅṋ̴̨̨̡̡̛̛̛̛̯͎̖͍̜͚̦̤̘̰̳͚͉͕̫͇̯̝͚̩͉̭͍̩͈̞̻̫̥̼̼͕̝̋́͒͊͗̈́̇̏̀̇̽̿̒͐̃̿̔́͗̎́̀͑̍̄͑͐̃̈́̅̈́̍̽̓͂̀͑͋͛̔̂̅̿̎͒́́̋̒́̎͐̿͂͋̾̊́̑́́̔̀̔̍̌̾͑͒̒̐́͋̾͌̍̀̅͊̇̑͌̂̃̔̔̈͌̍͛̉̀͒̄͐̽́̿̉́̏̇̐̆̽͆̏͊̉͋͋̏̓́̊̆͆̍̎̽̿̑̐̇̌̒̊̅̔͌̇͛̋̔̈̔͂́͂͂̔̅̽̉̀̈̒̉̓̃͌͛̂̀͂̉̈̈́̃̀̊̈͌͛̚̚̚͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͠ͅ ̸̢̛̛̛̛̛͔͎͈͕̭͎̩̤̬̩̠̣͓̬̦̾͆̌͆̓̀̒̄̽͌͋͆͌͛̈́̒̀̓͒̾̏̅̀͌̈̈́̍͐̅̂͊̾̓͛̔̓̿̔̀̉̐̓̍̓̀͋̔̉͂̏͆͗͊͗̈́͌̓͛̑̄̇̇̓́̃̔̉̀̑̐̏̉̓̀̂̔̑̊̈́̐̌͌̀͛̾̽͛̄̎͋͂̒̽͊͂̆̈́͘̚̚̚͘͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝
̷̮̱͈̤͈̪̯̠̝̥͊̓́́̑̏̋̀͑̌̇̄̊͐̄̈͛̑̔̊́͐͒̾̆͐͐̎͐̒͛̀͐̊̓̿͂̌̾̑͗̀͌̽̋́̌̅̒͒̅̓̉̐̒̅̋̎̆̾̓̄̾͊̄̍̓̎̈́̿̏͂̒́͋̍̑̃̓͒̔̓̈́̔́̓̀̔̎̃̅̒̃͂̏̓̂͊̂͗̏̃̂̈͐̌̾̋̓̑̋͘͘͘̕̕̚͘̚̚͠͝͝͝͠͝͝ͅa̵̛̯̠̩̦͌̍́͐͑͛̀̆͑̏͒͑̔̾̎̌̈́̃̋́́̆̎́̾̈͐̓̈̇̈́̀̐̈́͌̏͒̀̔̈́̍̈́̍͒̑̀̈̆͋͘̕̚͝͠͝ ̵̢̡̧̡̡̡̢̡̢̧̢̡̨̧̧̡̢̛̺̬͙̭̯̻̻̥̲͈̱̯͖̼̘̤̟͔̟̜̜̠̝̙͉͔̮̦̩̱̝͕͉̳̖̜͓̣͇̝̩͉̙͕̺̰̞̗͇̝͈̺̻̰̼̮̝͉̺̱̜̰̗̤̦͚̦͍̣̹̼̹͍̣̗̗̹̫̟̪͔̭̗̖̦̺̩͓͎̖̙̖͔̗̹̗̤̭͈͍̼̼̱̹͍̘̲͍̙̬̙̗̜̩̣̮͚̪̱͓͍̟̰̥̅̂͌̈́̎̆̔̾̑͆̐̉̈́͂͆͒̇̈́̐̿̈́̌̀̈́͋̆̓͆̄̉̓̈͒͆̋̔̈́̾̆̅̊̏̓͌̇̃̈́̍͊̑͌̆̔͋̓̎̎͒̄̈́̈́̑̏͆͛̀͛̈̉͒̇̅̈́̂͗̏̆̿̊̓̆̿̍̂̔̑̾͂͆̈́̈́̂̆̃̉̍̐́̒̄̄̏̐̐́̈̾̓͂̓͌͒̏̎̎͘̚̕͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅģ̸̡̨̡̨̨̨̨̡̢̧̢̡̢̨̧̡̛̛̠͚͈̳̤̟̬͉͎̠̜̖̳͇̺̳̜̞̪͚̭̻̩̺̱̮̣͚̙͓̥̜̗͍̹̮̪̹̺̠͎̞̗̮̬̗̣̯̦̖̟̺̣͕̱͇͎͉͖̘͈͈̻̮̼̲̺̜̤̪͍͍̻̙̭̠̪̮̤̫̮̖͔̘͔̪̼͍͉̰̞͙͚̣̣̞͓͙̗̺͈̪̳̲̟͖̩͎̠̦̳͈͓͇̪̫̗͈̺̰͍̻͇̮͎͇͇̘̪̹̮͇̲͓̩̰͇̩̄̈́͊̀̈́͋͛͌̂̍̾͛̇͑͛͊̊̌̈̃̿͊̈̽́̿͗͗̇̈́͛͌́̂̌̿͗̂͌̂͜͜͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅr̸̢̨̡̡̢̨̡̨̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̹̥͚̫̗̘̰̦͖̜̼̰̺̣̗̟̺̮̣̙̬͙̙̫̥̻͖̦͍̩̦͇̩͔͕̝̝̙̼̘̖̜̟̭̗̞̜̞͙͓̱͕̣̞̬̞͈̻̩͙͇̝̟̥͖̥̭̤̻̯̜̯̞̠̺̰̖̖̺̣͚̝̳̟͕͖̣̫̞̱̳̗͙̯̬̝̰̣͎͕̖͉͇̘̖͕̣̯̱̯͇͔̘̱̠̮̞̫̼͈͚͔̣̯̗̺̻͍̲͕̼̦͕̳̦̰̉̆͒́̅̋̐̏̔̓̎̅́̐͋͛̐̾͊̒́̒͗͆̓̋̒̔̃̀̋͗̈́͋͊̈̾̐͐͂̾̂̂̿̃̊̓͑͑̎̿́͗͊͊́͂̀̐͆͊͒̿̈́̽̑͗͑̎̀̈̀̊̄̏̐͋̃̓̆̿̓́̒̿͊̄͗̓̊̄͊̈͌̀̆́̈́̑̎̑̓̐̃̀̃̌͌̃̾̋̑̉͐͑͐̊̿́̈̀̊̊͂̀̌̆̀̇͆́̅̎̅͛̽̈́̀̔̈́̍̽͆̂̔̈́̾̆̂̔̿̀͑̈́̓̊̆̎͗͊̊̇̑͐̓̒̉̈́̅͛̊͆͊̄͑̎͗̇̂̾̕̕̚͘͘͘̕̚͘̚͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅa̴̢̢̡̢̢̢̨̛̛̲͇̥̲̠͖̱͕̘̭͉̯͕̣̤͉̗̮̟̩͎̗͉̹̣̥̯̙͔̙̺͉͇̩͉͕͍̺̰͈͈͚͕̹͕̗̺̥̱͎̞̰̤̞̲̫̦̤̺̞̰̭͇͕̙̋̒̊̈̓̅̈̈́̽͆̾̊̓̎̈́̀͒̒̔̅͂̈́̆̆̾͐̌͑̒̔̎̓̀̃̍͊͗̏͌̋́̆̃̌̃͊̏̓̐̔̀̉́͂͛̏̎̈́̋̍̍̎̀̎̔̎́̔̃̓̾̾́̐̅̃͛̆͋̏͒̉͊͒̐̈́̌̇̓̔̋̐̈́̀̾̓̑͌͑̃̉̽̎̔̾̀̀͒̀̀͑̈̏̚̕͘͘̕͜͜͝͝͠͝ͅv̷̡̢̧̧̢̧̨̢̧̧̢̡̢̛̛̛̛̫̜̩̜̜̖̩̖̰͈̘̯̯̥̪̤̯̯͇͔̖̪̝̲͇̙̗̥̭̬̱̖͈͉̗̞̮͉̦̦̘̱͎̘̙͉̣̭̬̘̩̫̼̝̰͓͎͚̟̮͈̼̻͎̟̬̩̹̪̤̠͚̞͖͉̜͉͈̟̣͓͖̟͕̭̩̪̮̗͚̹̮̥̝̩͇͚̳̦̩̤̣̟̬̯̬͕̞͚̼̞̪̜̱̤̮̦͎̥̺͚͈̣̰͇̭̖̳̼̼͎̮̳̻̣̬̝̯̱̳̹͔̰̥̈́̃̀̾̑̽́͋̿̃͑̅̽̓̾̌̀̀̓̆̽͒͂̅̆̓̏͂̃̓͒̔̀̏̐̄̈́̊͆̄̿̌̾́̏͒͊͒͗̔́̍̒̊̾͂̄̑͂̑͆͑͂͑̓̀̍̂͌̍̃̇̑̽͑͌̉͐̇͆͑̏̎̊͊̆͐́̍͛̈́̎̓̒͌́̎̈́̄͛͑́́̌̉͒̈̇̓̀̉̒͂́͐͒͆͗̀̊̊̋͑̅́̆̉̊͂̍̿͐́̆̃́̿́́͂́̎̃̌́̈́̇̌́̃̓̾͂͘̚̚͘̕͘̚̚̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͠͝͝ͅͅę̷̡̧̢̨̡̢̧̧̨̢̧̛͇̞̞͇̼̯̦̲͎̖̝͕͚̟̟̝̲̯̗͍̹̘̳͖͇̤̯͖̤̻̫̦͎͚̞̖̝̙̝͚̱̺̮̲̺̦̥̦̟̝͖̮͓͚̗͍̩͚̲̥͈̳̱̭̪̖̻̬͙͎̥̟̬̹̹̪͉̖͓̗̹̮͓̺̠͚̤̥͕͔̙̥̯̣̻̦̫̰̰̝̩̼̤̳̻̜̣͖̺̬̲̱̗͚̰͈͍͍̞̭̥̜͖̣̥̥̼͓̙̮̺͔̘͉͎̼̮̝̹̖̝̫̲̱̹̱̮̭͈̞̗̱̳̹̬̼̱̠͛̌̉́̿̄̈́̾̋̂̀͋̎̓̔͆̐̿̓̊̋̑͊̂̈́͑̅͌̆͊́̈́̐͗̿͑̓͐́̊̓̈́̆̄̐̊͆́͛̋̑̄̇̆̀̉̓̆͆̑̍́̏̐͌̓͆̌͌̈́̉̃̆̌͆̃͋̆̕̕͘̕̚̕̕̚͜͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ


----------



## BK38

Weirdest shit I've seen in awhile, this is a Chimpanzee foot:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Weirdest shit I've seen in awhile, this is a Chimpanzee foot:


they have to be like hands so they can swing from tree to tree imo

ymmv

evading the cancel culture right now


----------



## Fire&Water

I thought is selfie
Cause Cauk so UUge


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[[[,ÿªíóú


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you are there somewhere


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck me life is falling apart quick

something gotta get done and my energy is negative ten thousand

sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

plans... sleep for a bit and wake up and just cry and get it done


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> fuck me life is falling apart quick
> 
> something gotta get done and my energy is negative ten thousand
> 
> sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> plans... sleep for a bit and wake up and just cry and get it done



Just gonna keep spamming this as I find it highly motivational:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Just gonna keep spamming this as I find it highly motivational:


i did a lot of walking recently and am eating healthy
so i want some "'grats"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my dick is hard and im' thinkin of fucc i need to get on w/  my day so i can enjoy the night ughhhHHH

someone HALP send fudge


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god

I think I'm going to make a sandwich and consider what to do here....


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> i did a lot of walking recently and am eating healthy
> so i want some "'grats"



'Grats, brah!


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i did a lot of walking recently and am eating healthy
> so i want some "'grats"



GJ


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i did a lot of walking recently and am eating healthy
> so i want some "'grats"


grats mang


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

smells like teen spirit was released today in 1991


----------



## Mysterier

I remember that day quite well. I was squared up with a cheese and pickle sandwich watching the birth of Boadu Maxwell Acosty while mourning the death of Jack Crawford.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> smells like teen spirit was released today in 1991




ok xoomer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> GJ


I DID IT I AM DONE oh guys this feels so good

the rest of the day is MINE


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> ok xoomer


----------



## Fire&Water

Yeah buddy
thats his own hair


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> I remember that day quite well. I was squared up with a cheese and pickle sandwich watching the birth of Boadu Maxwell Acosty while mourning the death of Jack Crawford.


i wasn't born yet


----------



## Fiori di Bella

ghostandthedarknes said:


> smells like teen spirit was released today in 1991


Damn I feel old! Was it that long ago?


----------



## Fire&Water

No


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

Hmmmm. that' shady. my settings are all off now. and I win money every 20 minutes sometimes. 

But only if I click on something first. 

thanks allot.  

that's just shady and mean.


----------



## MemphisX3

Mysterier said:


> The leg of a beautiful...


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> i did a lot of walking recently and am eating healthy
> so i want some "'grats"


I dont believe you


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> Damn I feel old! Was it that long ago?


Couldn't have been 91....maybe 93 or 94 but not 91....let me go ask google


----------



## MemphisX3

Released: 1991


Fuck I am old enough now where my childhood memories no longer have years...its just labeled "90s" and I have to investigate to get the exact year.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> Released: 1991
> 
> 
> Fuck I am old enough now where my childhood memories no longer have years...its just labeled "90s" and I have to investigate to get the exact year.


Yup, we gettin’ old!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> Released: 1991
> 
> 
> Fuck I am old enough now where my childhood memories no longer have years...its just labeled "90s" and I have to investigate to get the exact year.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## schizopath

Mrw i havent been sick in years but since having my fwb sleep a few nights at my place im sick. Please be corona and no wds.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Mrw i havent been sick in years but since having my fwb sleep a few nights at my place im sick. Please be corona and no wds.


Bro you're so original I have never heard "please be corona not wd's" before.  A+

fwb sleeping with you = A+ I have never attained this with my current love interest aside from a few nights where it was brief and we were both drunk. 

It's so nice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

COVID-19

BL TRACKER

Cosmic Charlie
Captain.Heroin
BK38
Schizopath


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I haven't heard of a BL Shrine covid19 death yet but when that happens it will be a really fuckin' sad day


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> COVID-19
> 
> BL TRACKER
> 
> Cosmic Charlie
> Captain.Heroin
> BK38
> Schizopath



You're forgetting CFC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You're forgetting CFC


yea but I forget chronologically when he had the vid


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea but I forget chronologically when he had the vid



Literally the first person on BL to report having the 'rona. Btw, France is getting fucked in the butt again by a gorilla because people were being idiots about distancing in the Summer.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> COVID-19
> 
> BL TRACKER
> 
> CFC
> Cosmic Charlie
> Captain.Heroin
> BK38
> Schizopath


*updated*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea but I forget chronologically when he had the vid



Oh yeah, I just got my results from the lab, you can strike my name from the list. Tested negative, just have a flu I guess. 

*I repeat BK38 is NEGATIVE FOR THE 'RONA. THIS HAS BEEN A STAGE 4 DRILL. THANK YOU FOR YOUR COOPERATION. Wash your hands and stay away from each other.*


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Why do I feel like Shim is trying to vicariously live through BK’s avatar?

It’s the neon pink, right? It has to be the pink. What else could it be? The black? Is it the black _and_ pink?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

good for you bk

didn't get the 'vid


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Bro you're so original I have never heard "please be corona not wd's" before.  A+
> 
> fwb sleeping with you = A+ I have never attained this with my current love interest aside from a few nights where it was brief and we were both drunk.
> 
> It's so nice.


WHO KNEW SHOOTING PILLS AND #INTIMACY WOULD BE THE CURE OF COVID


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Why do I feel like Shim is trying to vicariously live through BK’s avatar?
> 
> It’s the neon pink, right? It has to be the link. What else could it be? The black? Is it the black _and_ pink?


no lie. same thing happening to me.


----------



## schizopath

GothBoyClique


----------



## Kara Kava

schizopath said:


> GothBoyClique



Goth boys still exist?


----------



## schizopath

Kara Kava said:


> Goth boys still exist?


They all rappers now


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wonder if these neo-goth guys rap about cutting themselves? If you could help me find this style of rap, I will be in your debt! That’s a blanket challenge for anyone here. It must exist if EMO dudes are rappers now!


mix shit with shit you get shit ime


----------



## w01fg4ng

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Why do I feel like Shim is trying to vicariously live through BK’s avatar?
> 
> It’s the neon pink, right? It has to be the link. What else could it be? The black? Is it the black _and_ pink?


Can't unsee


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


> ok xoomer



You kids are making me feel old, I didn't realize that remembering 1991 made you old.  



MemphisX3 said:


> Released: 1991
> 
> 
> Fuck I am old enough now where my childhood memories no longer have years...its just labeled "90s" and I have to investigate to get the exact year.



Weird, innit?


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wonder if these neo-goth guys rap about cutting themselves? If you could help me find this style of rap, I will be in your debt! That’s a blanket challenge for anyone here. It must exist if EMO dudes are rappers now!



Scene it's fuckin cool as any music if you know what you're doing. Hollywood Undead ( a mix between light rock/hip-hop/techno ) but the pioneers of crunk genre don't get any credit mainly because we have ''egos'' and kids nowadays acting USP when their knees shake like a vibrator and they go by the name of BrokeNCYDE, generation meant to live not to survive. I miss the 2010's.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve been donating plasma for about 5 months now, because I have antibodies and my plasma will help someone anyway. I recommend anyone that has had COVID to donate/sell plasma, people need plasma anyway, even if it proves to be an ineffective therapeutic for the plague. Win win win.


And bonus kids, at least here, you get paid each time you donate plasma.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Kara Kava said:


> Goth boys still exist?


I saw a trio of goth boys quite recently. They looked deathly anemic, their black eyeliner matched their nails, and their long bangs were in their eyes. ‘Scuze me while I kiss this guy!


----------



## Kara Kava

BellaJewel said:


> I saw a trio of goth boys quite recently. They looked deathly anemic, their black eyeliner matched their nails, and their long bangs were in their eyes. ‘Scuze me while I kiss this guy!



I haven't noticed any lately but I am at the age where all the youngins look weird lol


----------



## mal3volent

BellaJewel said:


> And bonus kids, at least here, you get paid each time you donate plasma.



is this them ?


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

BellaJewel said:


> I saw a trio of goth boys quite recently. They looked deathly anemic, their black eyeliner matched their nails, and their long bangs were in their eyes. ‘Scuze me while I kiss this guy!


 
gay Hendrix?


----------



## schizopath

Kara Kava said:


> Goth boys still exist?


But you say I don't know how to love
I simply don't understand my life


----------



## MemphisX3

Word around the watering hole is TN gonna a get down with the get down on medical or maybe even recreational marijuana. 


Which is awesome cuz now I can go back to paying $60/8th.

Fuck that noise. I'll put money down that they will have strict rules on growing and blame it on it being agriculturally destructive or some shit. 

I was all for recreational marijuana until I looked into the prices in different dispensaries in different states and they went back to paying 2005 weed prices..tf?!

I dont give a shit what the law states wherever I'm at....if you tell me an 8th of weed....regardless of THC content....is 60 whole fucking dollars I'm going to be offended and confused as to why you take me for a duck.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


I have a theory that lil wayne hasn't done any big press or music because he lost function on half his face and body during one of his seizures. 

Most likely I'm 100% right but I have been wrong before....like once or twice but I have been wrong before.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Word around the watering hole is TN gonna a get down with the get down on medical or maybe even recreational marijuana.
> 
> 
> Which is awesome cuz now I can go back to paying $60/8th.
> 
> Fuck that noise. I'll put money down that they will have strict rules on growing and blame it on it being agriculturally destructive or some shit.
> 
> I was all for recreational marijuana until I looked into the prices in different dispensaries in different states and they went back to paying 2005 weed prices..tf?!
> 
> I dont give a shit what the law states wherever I'm at....if you tell me an 8th of weed....regardless of THC content....is 60 whole fucking dollars I'm going to be offended and confused as to why you take me for a duck.


$80 an 1/8 here. at best it's high end mid grade. fuck them


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> $80 an 1/8 here. at best it's high end mid grade. fuck them


WHAT?!?!?!! 

Where do you live?! God damn Antarctica where they have to fly it in via 26hr flight?

Is yalls minimum wage fucking $62/hr

That's insane. That's like a 5th of Smirnoff costing $150


I am downright offended for you


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> $80 an 1/8 here. at best it's high end mid grade. fuck them



Illinois strikes again, lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!!
> 
> Where do you live?! God damn Antarctica where they have to fly it in via 26hr flight?
> 
> Is yalls minimum wage fucking $62/hr
> 
> That's insane. That's like a 5th of Smirnoff costing $150
> 
> 
> I am downright offended for you


Illinois. alcohol still pretty cheap. Smirnoff about $10. Cigarettes are the same $10 a pack. min wage is $11 an hour last i knew.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Illinois. alcohol still pretty cheap. Smirnoff about $10. Cigarettes are the same $10 a pack. min wage is $11 an hour last i knew.


Hold the fuck on.....you guys are paying $80/8th in Illi-fucking-nois?!?!

Surely there is still black market weed there. That's insane. Come on down to TN and cop these $1650 elbows.


----------



## MemphisX3

Not from me but I know it's around and that's the going price...like 1650-1850


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Hold the fuck on.....you guys are paying $80/8th in Illi-fucking-nois?!?!
> 
> Surely there is still black market weed there. That's insane. Come on down to TN and cop these $1650 elbows.


most people just grow in their basements here.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

ageingpartyfiend said:


> gay Hendrix?


The Cure, covering Hendrix


----------



## Shady's Fox

his personal sex life didn't matter

whenever he touched those strings, the sky opened up like Moises split the Seas.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> his personal sex life didn't matter
> 
> whenever he touched those strings, the sky opened up like Moises split the Seas.


Cease and desist that pussy


----------



## Shady's Fox

you're retarded, what the fuck you quoted me for?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's the path!

I love that GIF.


----------



## Shady's Fox

lil kid whatcha want, leave me alone

go

leave me


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> you're retarded, what the fuck you quoted me for?


Cause this shit is the best. However may I remind you that my scheming is quite an acquired taste.


Shady's Fox said:


> lil kid whatcha want, leave me alone
> 
> go
> 
> leave me


Sit right here and lets compare our drug resumes


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> lil kid whatcha want, leave me alone
> 
> go
> 
> leave me


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> It's the path!
> 
> I love that GIF.


My man with the good taste.

*Feelings? Get that shit away from me!*


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!!
> 
> Where do you live?! God damn Antarctica where they have to fly it in via 26hr flight?
> 
> Is yalls minimum wage fucking $62/hr
> 
> That's insane. That's like a 5th of Smirnoff costing $150
> 
> 
> I am downright offended for you


Yeah, that’s a lot. Really great stuff might be tops $50 - 1/8th here but the Hindu Kush I get is generally $37-$43 - 1/8 here. Probably we’re lower than other places because we have such a saturated market with dispensaries.


----------



## schizopath

Man, I wish I could still do psychedelics. Always got the best and the worst out of me.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

ghostandthedarknes said:


> $80 an 1/8 here. at best it's high end mid grade. fuck them



Wow that's fucking absurd. On the PA/NY border (relatively rural) here & we have a good crew that supplies us & I thought at paying 75$ for there highest end stuff was absurd. The stuff we get at that price though is considerably above mid-grade though. An example of stuff at that price that I sometimes pick up would be the London Pound Cake & Plutonium pics I shared in the Flower So what are you currently smoking? thread. Mid grade (the rest of my posts in that thread that don't specify that it's top end shit) is considerably cheaper more in the 35-40$ an 1/8 range. I definitely couldn't afford it if mid grade was $80. You have my sympathies in that regard. That's just highway robbery style prices.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Wow that's fucking absurd. On the PA/NY border (relatively rural) here & we have a good crew that supplies us & I thought at paying 75$ for there highest end stuff was absurd. The stuff we get at that price though is considerably above mid-grade though. An example of stuff at that price that I sometimes pick up would be the London Pound Cake & Plutonium pics I shared in the Flower So what are you currently smoking? thread. Mid grade (the rest of my posts in that thread that don't specify that it's top end shit) is considerably cheaper more in the 35-40$ an 1/8 range. I definitely couldn't afford it if mid grade was $80. You have my sympathies in that regard. That's just highway robbery style prices.


it's  a $100 fine per plant with no criminal charges up to 4 plants. 5 is a felony and that includes clones etc so keep your mother plants at a friend's house. most smokers have a small garden here. way cheaper. i personally don't smoke anymore cuz i need xanax when i do lol


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I like edibles best these days although it takes a while for it to kick in and I’ve made the mistake more than once of taking more, cause I didn’t feel anything, and then being wasted out of my gourd.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BellaJewel said:


> I like edibles best these days although it takes a while for it to kick in and I’ve made the mistake more than once of taking more, cause I didn’t feel anything, and then being wasted out of my gourd.


made the same mistake with methadone years ago


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I had COVID at the end of February and the beginning of March. That’s the sickest I’ve ever been. It swept through my whole family. I’ve been donating plasma for about 5 months now, because I have antibodies and my plasma will help someone anyway. I recommend anyone that has had COVID to donate/sell plasma, people need plasma anyway, even if it proves to be an ineffective therapeutic for the plague. Win win win.


Didn't the plasma turn out to be potentially not "effective", though safe? 

I know plasma has tons of medical uses aside from covid though.  Good for you wizard. 

I didn't know you had it - or maybe my brain is addled from thc.  Not sure. 

I had it around april 1st.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ya like dance on sphere would u dare


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Word around the watering hole is TN gonna a get down with the get down on medical or maybe even recreational marijuana.
> 
> 
> Which is awesome cuz now I can go back to paying $60/8th.
> 
> Fuck that noise. I'll put money down that they will have strict rules on growing and blame it on it being agriculturally destructive or some shit.
> 
> I was all for recreational marijuana until I looked into the prices in different dispensaries in different states and they went back to paying 2005 weed prices..tf?!
> 
> I dont give a shit what the law states wherever I'm at....if you tell me an 8th of weed....regardless of THC content....is 60 whole fucking dollars I'm going to be offended and confused as to why you take me for a duck.


reported for prices

j/k idc

i don't really buy weed anymore but if I do it's about ... $5 to $7 per gram for really good -> close to the best shit.  I wouldn't buy "the best" weed because it doesn't make sense when I need concentrates. 

Prices can vary a lot in individual cities.  Some areas are more expensive, i.e. DC but just because one shop charges $60 per 8th doesn't mean there isn't another one right around the corner that doesn't sell $20 to $25 8ths.  

If you're spending $60+ per 8th here you're getting 30+% THC and it's going to be the type of top shelf growers would otherwise want to keep for themselves (hence why price can go up to $75 per 8th).  This is not stuff I commonly buy. 

I'm typically seeing $20 to $40 8ths - this has been common for decent to excellent grade stuff for a long time where I'm at.  It gets cheaper upstate.


----------



## Mysterier

Shady's Fox said:


> Moises split the Seas.


----------



## Shady's Fox

when ur door handle squeak it's similar to cartoon iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

leg down on table, folded hand on chin with elbow down


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I had COVID at the end of February and the beginning of March. That’s the sickest I’ve ever been. It swept through my whole family. I’ve been donating plasma for about 5 months now, because I have antibodies and my plasma will help someone anyway. I recommend anyone that has had COVID to donate/sell plasma, people need plasma anyway, even if it proves to be an ineffective therapeutic for the plague. Win win win.


How can you donate plasma whilst taking your medications? There’s no way they would accept it.


----------



## Mysterier

The braised under-glow shows the teeth and marks retreat of feet away from caprice.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What medications are you referring to?


You regularly show what meds you’re taking. You also said you’ve severe Tourette’s which has a medication regime, I have worked with many adults with Tourette’s, theyve all been on medication. I know for a fact plasma donation isn’t accepted from people taking those meds or the meds you’ve shown that you take.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i had 3 beers last night and slept pretty well but still nightmares

hadn't drank in a while

nothing changes


----------



## MsDiz

And also, the first diagnosed case of Covid in Ohio was 9th March. Why do you lie so much? @The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> And also, the first diagnosed case of Covid in Ohio was 9th March. Why do you lie so much? @The Wizard of the Creek


omfg princess just called wiz out


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> omfg princess just called wiz out


she showing her fangs instead of her butt today


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I take gabapentin clonazepam and adderall, and they always take plasma. The only drugs that they test for are heroin cocaine and methamphetamine because people sometimes shoot those up.


There’s no way they would accept your plasma. It would be tested and show up for amphetamines and it would be discarded. Regardless of you being on your meds they would never take that risk. Why lie!? What a pile of bullshit.

Also, how did you find out you had Covid in feb? There weren’t even confirmed cases until March ffs. Such a liar man. Just stop.


----------



## BK38

Ohio Plasma Donation Center:


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

schizopath said:


> Man, I wish I could still do psychedelics. Always got the best and the worst out of me.



More SHIM, anyone?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> There’s no way they would accept your plasma. It would be tested and show up for amphetamines and it would be discarded. Regardless of you being on your meds they would never take that risk. Why lie!? What a pile of bullshit.
> 
> Also, how did you find out you had Covid in feb? There weren’t even confirmed cases until March ffs. Such a liar man. Just stop.


I think PrincessDiz needs a custom title *Inspector Gadget*

@TheLoveBandit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> More SHIM, anyone?


it's cause Halloween is coming or something


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My partner and I were tested for the flu at urgent care on February 23, and it came back negative for flu. There were no Covid tests here at that time, and we did not go to the hospital. I have antibodies for Covid and so does my partner.
> 
> I could give shit what you think of me. Rightfully fuck off.


You’re a bullshitting liar. Plasma donations my ass. Covid my ass. You got sick from swimming in your fucking shite filled creek ya tit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My partner and I were tested for the flu at urgent care on February 23, and it came back negative for flu. There were no Covid tests here at that time, and we did not go to the hospital. I have antibodies for Covid and so does my partner.
> 
> I could give shit what you think of me. Rightfully fuck off.


This is the reality I figured was going on; that there were many covid cases prior to testing (hence antibody tests prove you had it; you don't get the antibodies w/o exposure, hence why a positive HIV antibody test typically means you have been exposed/are infected, etc)

I never got a covid test but am sure I had it.  Pointless to get tested considering there aren't enough supplies/never were for my area.  

US failed on testing hardcore Princess.


----------



## BK38

I think it's time to prepare for the Kumite. I smell a VS. in the air.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*I don't know who to believe, princess or wizard

this is so juicy

my instinct says wizard

but the drama in my heart says feed the flames*


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i h8 it wen mom and dad fite


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i h8 it wen mom and dad fite


when mom starts it i want to take her side

_but i love daddies; conflicted_


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> This is the reality I figured was going on; that there were many covid cases prior to testing (hence antibody tests prove you had it; you don't get the antibodies w/o exposure, hence why a positive HIV antibody test typically means you have been exposed/are infected, etc)
> 
> I never got a covid test but am sure I had it.  Pointless to get tested considering there aren't enough supplies/never were for my area.
> 
> US failed on testing hardcore Princess.


They fucked up testing but for a start antibody tests are wildly inaccurate. I looked into it and they updated the cases if someone’s antibodies came back as having Covid. He didn’t have Covid in feb that’s a pile of bullshit.

He 100% does not donate plasma. They would never accept it. If he’s on Adderall it would be positive for amphet and they would never take the chance. Not to mention the clonazepam and whatever extradrugs he’s taking that aren’t prescribed. No fucking chance. They are SUPER careful with plasma. no way in hell hes donated it. He’s an outright liar.

he also didn’t get an antibody test. They would never have provided it in feb before there was even a confirmed case.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s hard to take anything you say seriously when I know what you put in your mouth, you inbred Irish twat.


Go back to swimming in your dirty creek ya lying prick.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Go back to swimming in your dirty creek ya lying prick.


have u ben testd 4 pms lately?


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> have u ben testd 4 pms lately?


All good for PMS. I’ve honestly seen the creek shitter lie so much I decided to call him out on it.

He said he lives on his families 500 acre hog farm once. You go search how many hog farms of that size are in Ohio.

he’s an downright bullshitter. Constantly.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> All good for PMS. I’ve honestly seen the creek shitter lie so much I decided to call him out on it.
> 
> He said he lives on his families 500 acre hog farm once. You go search how many hog farms of that size are in Ohio.
> 
> he’s an downright bullshitter. Constantly.


I'm just fuckin with ya. i honestly don't care who lies cuz it's The Lounge. you did ur homework tho 4 sure


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm just fuckin with ya. i honestly don't care who lies cuz it's The Lounge. you did ur homework tho 4 sure


Just can’t stand bullshit lies. Like plasma donation from someone on Adderall. Lol. Come on.. what a stupid lie. Bull shit.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Just can’t stand bullshit lies. Like plasma donation from someone on Adderall. Lol. Come on.. what a stupid lie. Bull shit.


doesn't change anything in my world if it's truth or lie


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> doesn't change anything in my world if it's truth or lie


Why lie like? What does it serve? He’s trying to make himself something he most definitely isn’t.


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t know why I’m doing this, you know lying to you. There’s no fooling you! I’m so embarrassed.
> 
> Do you like apples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like ‘em apples!
> 
> Fuck off. You’re an idiot!


what does that prove?! Lol that someone in your family has a plasma card? Good for them. It’s not yours. You already told us your name James. Let’s see the James on the card.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Why are you so interested in me? Checking out farms in Ohio wtf. You trying to doxx me? I’m haven’t done anything anything to you. You like me! That’s it, you wanna get with me, and have a million of my babies, and work on Dad’s farm. Awe, that’s so cute, but I’m not interested in you being interested in me.
> 
> You’ll find someone and call him a liar and play your little love games with him. There’s still hope for ya yet love ❤


Hahaha you mentioned hog farm and I googled it because I knew it was bullshit and it was. I looked into other things you were saying and all I found were loads of lies. You’re just a big lie.

I wouldn’t bother doxxing you. You can’t even answer about the card ffs. It’s not yours. You avoided that question completely. LOL

Keep lying creek shitter. People will see through you as I have eventually.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

cops are apparently butthurt


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> What's up man, I hope you're okay.  As far as rectal alcohol, it is really strong, a buddy of mine soaked a tampon in vodka and shoved it up there.  It burned really bad, and he basically got alcohol poisoning, he puked for like a day, turned white and almost passed out, said he felt like he was dying, went to the hospital, and recovered.  But it misses first pass metabolism up the bum which, it seems, makes it MUCH more powerful (and dangerous), and also with alcohol, when it reaches peak plasma levels more rapidly, it is stronger and more dangerous.


Thank you pal. I'm alright. Just in pain and can't pain relief in the conventional ways for a couple weeks or so. But yeah I'm way better than before hospital. It was non-drug related btw. 

I was guessing it would work. But I guessed that spirits would burn like hell. So was planning on watering them down. Or using beer/cider. 

I ended up getting 'relief' another way anyway. Although the idea of plugging booze is not out of my head.

I think I'd be more inclined to fill a 10/20ml syringe with booze and squirt it up there, rather than soak a tampon and insert.
Guess it would be more of a quick/instant hit that way, rather than a slow release tampon. And if it started burning I could just squirt water or saline up there.

I bet that vodka tampon hurt like fuck! 

I haven't had a drink for nearly 6 days. Gotta be a good thing because I had turned to daily/morning drinking. 
Same with cigarettes, not had one in ages. I have been snorting snuff though, and tried a nicotine patch in hospital, took it off after a few hours as it made me feel proper sick.
Although saying all of that - I have been on opiates every day for 6 days, which isn't ideal.

Swings and roundabouts ey?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> that is so not rape she was bending over his lap begging for it and it was WEAK
> 
> that was like sloth, slow motion type sex, boring, worst sex scene ever
> 
> IMO ymmv
> 
> yes the one is holy mountain as shade beat you to and
> 
> birdbox is worthwhile


I just rembered I got inhert vice from dollar tree


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ same kinda card they give you when you get outta jail. no name


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> They fucked up testing but for a start antibody tests are wildly inaccurate. I looked into it and they updated the cases if someone’s antibodies came back as having Covid. He didn’t have Covid in feb that’s a pile of bullshit.
> 
> He 100% does not donate plasma. They would never accept it. If he’s on Adderall it would be positive for amphet and they would never take the chance. Not to mention the clonazepam and whatever extradrugs he’s taking that aren’t prescribed. No fucking chance. They are SUPER careful with plasma. no way in hell hes donated it. He’s an outright liar.
> 
> he also didn’t get an antibody test. They would never have provided it in feb before there was even a confirmed case.


drug tests aren't 100% foolproof ime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t know why I’m doing this, you know lying to you. There’s no fooling you! I’m so embarrassed.
> 
> Do you like apples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like ‘em apples!
> 
> Fuck off. You’re an idiot!


yea how much you earning for the plasma? 

Can I go donate for $$?


----------



## Mysterier

For the record, I have never lied on this forum ever.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tbph a capsule of adderall isn't even enough to test positive for meth imo they probably looking for people smoking grams a day with tons of amps in their system

but what do i know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> For the record, I have never lied on this forum ever.


Did you get your wife back yet?


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> Did you get your wife back yet?



No one from Gart Brook will respond to me yet. I will keep trying!


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> tbph a capsule of adderall isn't even enough to test positive for meth imo they probably looking for people smoking grams a day with tons of amps in their system
> 
> but what do i know


Daily use of Adderall is enough to show up positive for amphetamines. Believe him all you want. He’s lying. Whatever.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Daily use of Adderall is enough to show up positive for amphetamines. Believe him all you want. He’s lying. Whatever.


Not everyone uses daily imo.  *shrugs*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iirc stimulant medication shouldn't prevent you from donating blood


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> you are new donor, I think it’s like 70$ the for like the first 5 times, until like November? I’m pretty sure that’s what I heard.


He’s pretty sure that’s what he heard because he doesn’t have a fucking notion himself as he’s never done it. 

it’s too easy to catch him out. Dude is a twit.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Not everyone uses daily imo.  *shrugs*


If he has Tourette’s as bad as he says he has then yes he most definitely would use daily.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

there is only 1 way to test this hypothesis

gonna do a bunch of meth and try to donate plasma, brb


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> iirc stimulant medication shouldn't prevent you from donating blood


It shouldn’t but it will most times. It affects blood pressure and heart rate. When they drug test it and it comes up positive for amphetamines they will generally bin it because they can’t take the risk. Especially now, the testing has increased massively.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I mean, if Bush new about it I'm sure it was to protect the American people from panic.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I mean, if Bush new about it I'm sure it was to protect the American people from panic.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm P sure wizard is telling the truth

I had a blood transfusion for the 'vid a few months ago and it felt magical and then I noticed my dick got bigger


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? I’ve never been nasty to you. Plus you sound like moron that doesn’t know what the fuck you’re talking about. I think you’re turning into your mother. Either that or Lucky the leprechaun stole your Lucky Charms this morning, and that was the last straw for you, right? Too much pigs ass and cabbage? Sick of eating potatoes and getting drunk all day? Read enough Guinness book of world records? Did those fat twins on mopeds set you over the edge?
> 
> I bet your deal is that you get off insulting strangers on the internet, because you don’t have any actual friends and it makes you feel better bullying people with disabilities. I bet you push crippled kids wheelchairs over and make fun of them because they can’t walk and call them liars and fakers. I bet people can’t stand you in real life. Nobody would ever fuck you even with a stolen dick. You probably smell like a cat litter box or the bottom of a dumpster, probably both.
> 
> I feel sorry for you, because you are sorry person. You’re a peasant and you’re like a burger wrapper, you’re like trash. You’re a bad person!


Lucky Charms
stolen dick
burger wrapper
fat twins on mopeds


----------



## Captain.Heroin

some days I enjoy the abyss
some days it enjoys me


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> *I don't know who to believe, princess or wizard
> 
> this is so juicy
> 
> my instinct says wizard
> 
> but the drama in my heart says feed the flames*


how can you donate that many times ? 
well  i guess i should read the rest of the posts. That might explain more. lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? I’ve never been nasty to you. Plus you sound like moron that doesn’t know what the fuck you’re talking about. I think you’re turning into your mother. Either that or Lucky the leprechaun stole your Lucky Charms this morning, and that was the last straw for you, right? Too much pigs ass and cabbage? Sick of eating potatoes and getting drunk all day? Read enough Guinness book of world records? Did those fat twins on mopeds set you over the edge?
> 
> I bet your deal is that you get off insulting strangers on the internet, because you don’t have any actual friends and it makes you feel better bullying people with disabilities. I bet you push crippled kids wheelchairs over and make fun of them because they can’t walk and call them liars and fakers. I bet people can’t stand you in real life. Nobody would ever fuck you even with a stolen dick. You probably smell like a cat litter box or the bottom of a dumpster, probably both.
> 
> I feel sorry for you, because you are sorry person. You’re a peasant and you’re like a burger wrapper, you’re like trash. You’re a bad person!


LOL.... you’re pathetic.


----------



## Fire&Water

> my dad Mick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reported for rasism
Click to expand...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Just Flip A Coin! Instant 50/50 Coin Toss. Heads or Tails?
					

Just Flip A Coin is the original online coin toss. Need to make a decision? Pick heads or tails and let the coin decide!




					justflipacoin.com


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lucky Charms
> stolen dick
> burger wrapper
> fat twins on mopeds


that's some david lynch shit right there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm gonna be in hell for a while

perhaps I will pelosi my way to 100,000


----------



## w01fg4ng

That hair tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> That hair tho


I don't wear a mask when I wash my hair, do you?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't wear a mask when I wash my hair, do you?


I was more thinking on the lines of my mid-life crises and probably dying my hair pink soon


----------



## w01fg4ng

No btw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I was more thinking on the lines of my mid-life crises and probably dying my hair pink soon


Seen it happen with a different colour


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> No btw


I love how the defense was logical and that isnt included in the video. Entirely plausible


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am pretty, fucking stupid.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## ageingpartyfiend

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I always wear a mask, I drive a Volvo station wagon and I alway have a rubber on always. My friends know me as the safest man alive. Just like the Boy Scout motto says, “Be Prepared”! I am, and will not get molested on this camping trip. I’m always prepared.


 
lies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Pretty probably, you’re not stupid tho. Why, what’s you do?


The simplicity of it is bad

I am blind and did not see one thing black on black while doing laundry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

So i look down half way thru the wash 
Onedirty item remains


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ihad a how to basic trigger ragefist


----------



## Hylight

kaitlin jenner looks good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trigger
Warning


----------



## mal3volent

the.abyss.is.eternal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The greatest thing about wanting to die is that I get to, and nobody can take it away from me


----------



## w01fg4ng

artificial strawberry flavour tyme


----------



## Hylight

i did so much dabs today. i am having a peanut butter and bacon sandwich.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> The greatest thing about wanting to die is that I get to, and nobody can take it away from me


well at least you aren't already dead. ♡


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Hylight

but it doesnt get any worse than peanut butter and bacon on sweet brioche bread.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I've gotten sick from the strawberry syrup and milk 

Oh how I love them cows


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The abyss is unrelenting


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> The abyss is unrelenting



if I am remembered for nothing else in life I am the one who gave birth to the eternal darkness called Abyss


----------



## Hylight

becaus e i forgot i took a  B*enzodiazepine*


----------



## Hylight

mal3volent said:


> if I am remembered for nothing else in life I am the one who gave birth to the eternal darkness called Abyss


you are world altering amazing and brilliant. oh and sorry not to mention, amazing dna.


----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


> you are world altering amazing and brilliant. oh and sorry not to mention, amazing dna.



love you hy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The abyss is all consuming


----------



## Hylight

mal3volent said:


> love you hy


oh yeah. wait. i love you too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The abyss is indifferent


----------



## Hylight

the like hits don't count anymore do they.

im just going to start slamming hearts.


----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


> the like hits don't count anymore do they.
> 
> im just going to start slamming hearts.



they might count again one day. These life and death decisions are being discussed amongst the deep state.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## BK38

You're all a bunch of goddamn addicts suckling on the teat of the Bluelight emoticon system. Can you tell I just watched a documentary on how social media is going to destroy us all? The irony of posting this is not lost upon me. The Abyss doesn't count, right?

Edit: We're all going to die.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

I said *WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE and SOCIAL MEDIA IS TO BLAME, INCLUDING BLUELIGHT*


----------



## w01fg4ng

and CBD iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You're all a bunch of goddamn addicts suckling on the teat of the Bluelight emoticon system. Can you tell I just watched a documentary on how social media is going to destroy us all? The irony of posting this is not lost upon me. The Abyss doesn't count, right?
> 
> Edit: We're all going to die.



IRL I did the 4th annual gay pride march against Sharia so I'll have you know I suckle on man tits only tyvm


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should have learned



You dumb-dumb. I believe the correct term is *learnt. *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I said *WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE and SOCIAL MEDIA IS TO BLAME, EXCLUDING BLUELIGHT*


that's ok


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's ok



Are you censoring me brah? #staywoke #censorship #IthoughtthiswasbluelightnotNorthKorea #Shariaisthegay


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Are you censoring me brah? #staywoke #censorship #IthoughtthiswasbluelightnotNorthKorea #Shariaisthegay


giving up social media was so 2019 before the pandemic
now it's like lol you can use social media to stay connected while apart!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> giving up social media was so 2019 before the pandemic
> now it's like lol you can use social media to stay connected while apart!



BUT AT WHAT COST? Honestly, if I could just have everyone's email address and a simple messenger client, that would be all I'd need. The only reason I really have Facebook anymore is just to retain contacts with my friends all over the world. I need my BL for my sweet shitposting and drug infos.

Edit: I think I need to get back on hard drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> BUT AT WHAT COST? Honestly, if I could just have everyone's email address and a simple messenger client, that would be all I'd need. The only reason I really have Facebook anymore is just to retain contacts with my friends all over the world. I need my BL for my sweet shitposting and drug infos.
> 
> Edit: I think I need to get back on hard drugs


what you need is THC

without it your thinking is off imo

at least mine is

btw i need some food like rite nao brb yall kk


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> what you need is THC
> 
> without it your thinking is off imo
> 
> at least mine is
> 
> btw i need some food like rite nao brb yall kk



This is true, I think it's just the lack of THC and humping. Anyhow, gonna try and go to bed, it's like 4:18am here and there's no point in me raging about things. I yearn for a simpler time.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The humpty dance is your chance


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The abyss is yearning


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> This is true, I think it's just the lack of THC and humping. Anyhow, gonna try and go to bed, it's like 4:18am here and there's no point in me raging about things. I yearn for a simpler time.


Never sublimate your healthy sexual desires.


----------



## Xorkoth

My girlfriend is visiting me tomorrow, which is good... my detox buddy is great company but no good for secks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> my detox buddy is great company but no good for secks.


Tried it and didn't like it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The abyss is pediculous


----------



## Xorkoth

Just not into banging my guy friends


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Just not into banging my guy friends


no handjobs?


----------



## Fire&Water

BK3 didnt even prune his plants & roll the pinched leaf?
Whatta buttmunch


----------



## schizopath

THATS MY PURSE!

I DONT KNOW YOU!


----------



## Rectify




----------



## Jabberwocky

As Daddy DMW has been on a vacation, not using BL as much, it's great to see my doing my being job very well.
Wizard needs to be punished.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> As Daddy DMW has been on a vacation, not using BL as much, it's great to see my doing my being job very well.
> Wizard needs to be punished.


PrincessD called him a liar

did you see


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> PrincessD called him a liar
> 
> did you see


Yes, Diz is taking care of punishing wizard. It's important Wizard gets punished. 


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Like sexually? Whatev I’m bored anyway. Punish away.


No, you don't get sex. 
You can't even get it up and that's why you play these fucking games wanting to be a wizard, hoping you could magically get an erection.
You get a fucking red heated glowing iron rod with barbed wired around it up your ass.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> No, you don't get sex.


He has a wife and 3 kids. 

IMO he's getting it as much as you or I are .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am going to get rest

because fuck the world

had a few beers

only good thing in my life are loved ones and drugs and music. literature and things of that nature


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am going to get rest
> 
> because fuck the world
> 
> had a few beers
> 
> *only good thing in my life are loved ones and drugs and music. literature and things of that nature*



you're blessed then


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am going to get rest
> 
> because fuck the world
> 
> had a few beers
> 
> only good thing in my life are loved ones and drugs and music. literature and things of that nature


when we have it all it's just not enough 
jk lol. 
what kind of drugs ? lol jk
i just did xan again 
i feel so guilty, but more like a black out and lots and lots of out cold resting loooooooL


----------



## schizopath

People with loved ones are Lucky. I say it as a person whos brother just moved to a different city. Damn shame but go him.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

happy national video game day.


----------



## BK38

Fire&Water said:


> BK3 didnt even prune his plants & roll the pinched leaf?
> Whatta buttmunch



You racka disapwin


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Your bother brother moved?


Naa, i guess i just took him for granted. Hes the most stable of us So i Hope he succeeds.


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> only good thing in my life are loved ones and drugs and music. literature and things of that nature



lol, me too man, a lot of people don't even have that.  If you have loved ones, music, literature and drugs, you've got it.


----------



## Lovehatelike90

BellaJewel said:


> 63 hours with no Oxy so far. I haven’t had any Kratom, either, cause it makes me a little speedy and I’m back on the Vyvanse. No Loperamide either. I’m wondering when the withdrawals will hit.
> I have Chardie and some _*super smooth *_ tequila but I don’t think they help with opiate withdrawals...



Omg! loperamide will kill you! People dont know it but the withdrawal from that alone is hellacious! The effects on my body felt worse than methadone!!! (Obviously I mean taking a whole 120 bottle at a time not just a few.....and i advise against doing that!!!!!!) I had a VERY hard time stopping .........As a matter of fact I couldn't quit loperamide. I ended up losing my mind in w/d from not sleeping at all and having to sit on the toilet 25 times a day for a week and then I went back to opana and then from there to subs and from there to kratom and from kratom to maryjane and adderall(prescribed). Now I eat pot brownies daily to get lifted and stay calm. I take my adderall(as prescribed with breaks on the weekends). I excercise at least 2 or 3 times a week and i try to stay HUMBLE.........Goodluck you can do it!!!


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> THATS MY PURSE!
> 
> I DONT KNOW YOU!


GIMMIE BACK MY PURSE!

I DONT KNOW YOU!


----------



## Shady's Fox

wizard is the alex jones of the lounge imo


----------



## schizopath

Wizard rocks


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Wizard rocks



That's what I call the DMT crystals I've been extracting


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> when we have it all it's just not enough
> jk lol.
> what kind of drugs ? lol jk
> i just did xan again
> i feel so guilty, but more like a black out and lots and lots of out cold resting loooooooL


thc, I have a very small amount of benzos but am saving.  

I had some beers last night.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> thc, I have a very small amount of benzos but am saving.
> 
> I had some beers last night.



Who's your new avatar?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> He has a wife and 3 kids.
> 
> IMO he's getting it as much as you or I are .


No he's not fucking not. Much as you? You do you. Much as me? Never.
He's a sad miserable man who lives in his mancave basement playing some old flip flopper games and his wife nags everyday to him.
When he tries to get some good ol' wetty petty the wife always has headache or is "not in the mood"
He thinks he's a wizard goddamnit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Wizard rocks


Even you, Brutus?


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m just kidding with you, no Saudi could handle our Irish stank. We are gamy AF! filthy hairy smelly patchouli stinkin Irish ass hippies from Ohio.


@PrincessDiz HE JUST CLAIMED TO BE IRISH!! PUNISH HIM!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Who's your new avatar?






*we need to kill them*


----------



## schizopath

I mean... Im bad at picking sides


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> thc, I have a very small amount of benzos but am saving.
> 
> I had some beers last night.


oh thank gawd you have benzo's. i was going to send you some. you know i am just kidding ♡♡♡♡♡♡ lololol. . . .  ahhhhhhhhhhhhgh


----------



## Hylight

i know judge Jianine i know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BOMB THEM, KEEP BOMBING THEM, BOMB THEM AGAIN AND AGAIN... AND I DON'T CARE HOW LONG IT TAKES!


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I mean... Im bad at picking sides



i know, i'd rather pick my butt too


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> BOMB THEM, KEEP BOMBING THEM, BOMB THEM AGAIN AND AGAIN... AND I DON'T CARE HOW LONG IT TAKES!



Bitch, you need to pop a xan and do some sensitivity training. Let me put you in touch with my girl Jessica Krug.


----------



## Hylight

The Ventura County Medical Examiner also released Rivera's toxicology report, which reveals the actress had low-level amounts of amphetamine (Adderall, Dexedrine), diazepam, ethanol and phentermine (an appetite suppressant) in her system, as well as caffeine, at the time of her death. According to the toxicology report, her blood alcohol concentration was 0.016.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> BOMB THEM, KEEP BOMBING THEM, BOMB THEM AGAIN AND AGAIN... AND I DON'T CARE HOW LONG IT TAKES!


BOMB BOMB BOMB BOMB IRAAAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> sensitivity training


For the clip I posted she got a *PAID* two week suspension. 

Winning it ime


----------



## Hylight

"[Naya's] cell phone, syringes with a pink fluid substance, identification, and a filled prescription slip for amphetamine was found in [her] purse. Three 12 ounce White Claw alcohol cans were located near [her] purse. One of the cans was empty, one was open and was about 3⁄4 full, and one was unopened. There was a bag with food items on a bench seat near the front of the boat," the investigative report states.


----------



## Hylight

it was the vertigo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope one day we do bomb Iran.  Trump was so close to being an alpha but pulled the beta cuck move at the last minute and had the military turn around.  

That was a great track by the way.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> He has a wife and 3 kids.
> 
> IMO he's getting it as much as you or I are .






Even the guy commenting on his pic gets it.

A pic speaks a thousand words. This guy giving plasma? Haaaaa! Every pic he posts he’s out of it or hideously sweating. Getting sex? He’d be lucky if he gets into the house. 


DeadManWalkin' said:


> @PrincessDiz HE JUST CLAIMED TO BE IRISH!! PUNISH HIM!


I honestly don’t know why anyone believes his shit, he’s clearly a liar. Am I usually so cruel to old men? Definitely not but he needs to be put back into his place.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> he’s clearly a liar


I didn't know looks were a qualifier for medical service but I will take your word on it.  

I guess I've always gotten medical assistance when needed as I'm beautiful.


----------



## Shady's Fox

YOOO

U HEARD DIZ

AM KICKIN THE AIR WITH MA FEET

BACK IN HIS PALCEEEEEEEE

AAAAAAAGH


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I didn't know looks were a qualifier for medical service but I will take your word on it.
> 
> I guess I've always gotten medical assistance when needed as I'm beautiful.


He says he DONATES plasma not receives it.


----------



## Hylight

low-level amounts of amphetamine (Adderall, Dexedrine), diazepam,


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Even the guy commenting on his pic gets it.
> 
> A pic speaks a thousand words. This guy giving plasma? Haaaaa! Every pic he posts he’s out of it or hideously sweating. Getting sex? He’d be lucky if he gets into the house.
> 
> I honestly don’t know why anyone believes his shit, he’s clearly a liar. Am I usually so cruel to old men? Definitely not but he needs to be put back into his place.


I don't remember where he posted claiming that he has like 140 IQ. Or was it like 150. I don't know, but it was way too fucking high for a guy who barely can form sentences.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> He says he DONATES plasma not receives it.


Donation of plasma isn't a medical service?  

lol

I'm about to start the princess VS wizard thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I don't remember where he posted claiming that he has like 140 IQ. Or was it like 150. I don't know, but it was way too fucking high for a guy who barely can form sentences.


too late you had your turn!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> too late you had your turn!



Naw, I think we're witnessing a magical gangbang rn, shhhhh


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight said:


> low-level amounts of amphetamine (Adderall, Dexedrine), diazepam,



let's play ''here comes the plane''


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Donation of plasma isn't a medical service?
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm about to start the princess VS wizard thread


I won’t be pissing all over an old man anymore. I was going to post that pic yesterday and held off. I can be a nasty person but I’m gonna choose to leave him be.

I won’t waste anymore time on a liar has been who swims in his own shit creek.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I won’t be pissing all over an old man anymore. I was going to post that pic yesterday and held off. I can be a nasty person but I’m gonna choose to leave him be.
> 
> I won’t waste anymore time on a liar has been who swims in his own shit creek.


too late, round 8!!





__





						Fight! - Round 8:  PRINCESS vs WIZARD
					

You must be THIS pretty to donate plasma:




					www.bluelight.org
				




DINGDINGDINGDINGDING


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I don't remember where he posted claiming that he has like 140 IQ. Or was it like 150. I don't know, but it was way too fucking high for a guy who barely can form sentences.


Only bupre can tame a iq So high/braindamagegang


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so I tried drinking MORE last night and I think that worked because I don't remember terrible nightmares or anything


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I won’t be pissing all over an old man anymore. I was going to post that pic yesterday and held off. I can be a nasty person but I’m gonna choose to leave him be.
> 
> I won’t waste anymore time on a liar has been who swims in his own shit creek.


Wizard is just a literally depressed Shrek in real life with the ogre woman who's nasty and wont give him any pussy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m an Irish American dual citizenship. America is better than Ireland in every way possible. There was a reason my grandparents left Ireland and moved to America... Ireland is all inbred and full of red headed freckled faced blue eyed mutants. That gene pool is fucking tapped out there. Fucking full of leprechauns and drunks that eat potatoes and mutton. Always scared of the fucking sun!
> 
> USA USA USA


Americans are fucking mutts. 
What are you like 56% white? You're disgusting.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Bitch, you need to pop a xan and do some sensitivity training. Let me put you in touch with my girl Jessica Krug.


She can get it. 

Just proof of women's ability to lie about their whole life and fabricate an entire fake personality (LOOKING AT YOU K****** YOU DECIETFUL WHORE). Women are inherently sociopathic/narcissistic. 

Not all. Most.....probably a smaller portion than most but enough to make notes.....

....


....


.....

.....

Dont be deceitful ladies.


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Americans are fucking mutts.
> What are you like 56% white? You're disgusting.


I'm American.

And a mutt

And like probably....eh, fuck like mayne...76.....no no no....probably 65....naaaaaaaah that's still too high. I am sure I am around 43% caucasion.

I am also disgusting..........ly charming


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm American.
> 
> And a mutt
> 
> And like probably....eh, fuck like mayne...76.....no no no....probably 65....naaaaaaaah that's still too high. I am sure I am around 43% caucasion.
> 
> I am also disgusting..........ly charming


Not you my man, just Wizard he's disgusting.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hold on does Jewish count as white? Because I have been told my great grandfather was German Jewish.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


> The Ventura County Medical Examiner also released Rivera's toxicology report, which reveals the actress had low-level amounts of amphetamine (Adderall, Dexedrine), diazepam, ethanol and phentermine (an appetite suppressant) in her system, as well as caffeine, at the time of her death. According to the toxicology report, her blood alcohol concentration was 0.016.


That's a lot of stimulants


----------



## MemphisX3

I need hash in my life. I have legit been looking for 2 years. I found some 2 years ago via a solid moon rocks plug but I bought him out and he wouldn't order more.

I had to take the hash off the moon rocks and set it aside and smoke it when I wanted to feel like I was better than everyone else.

Send help via drone drop plz


----------



## Hylight

MemphisX3 said:


> That's a lot of stimulants


really ? diagnosis if vertigo attacks and blew lots of cigarettes (nicotine)


----------



## Hylight

MemphisX3 said:


> I need hash in my life. I have legit been looking for 2 years. I found some 2 years ago via a solid moon rocks plug but I bought him out and he wouldn't order more.
> 
> I had to take the hash off the moon rocks and set it aside and smoke it when I wanted to feel like I was better than everyone else.
> 
> Send help via drone drop plz


i loves hash. but now it's all shattered and dabs. 
back in day we used to make hash with bubble hash kits from lol high times. but you have to grow lots of weed or at least a room full of weed everywhere. bubble hash is good but allot of work but at least the weed all get utilized and no waste for getting wasted. not really bubble hash is concentrated and very amazing and potent !!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> I won’t be pissing all over an old man anymore.


i for one feel safer now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I need hash in my life. I have legit been looking for 2 years. I found some 2 years ago via a solid moon rocks plug but I bought him out and he wouldn't order more.
> 
> I had to take the hash off the moon rocks and set it aside and smoke it when I wanted to feel like I was better than everyone else.
> 
> Send help via drone drop plz


----------



## Fire&Water

BK38 said:


> You racka disapwin


I weigh or tie down branches these days
but cured leaf from a secondary pruning can be surprisingly potent


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i loves hash. but now it's all shattered and dabs.
> back in day we used to make hash with bubble hash kits from lol high times. but you have to grow lots of weed or at least a room full of weed everywhere. bubble hash is good but allot of work but at least the weed all get utilized and no waste for getting wasted. not really bubble hash is concentrated and very amazing and potent !!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god

so I finally got relaxed enough to want to lie down for like 1 minute and rest

and some idiot's car alarm goes off

fucking
hell

so i'm going to dab, and I guess... listen to my noise music, tweak it a little like i like to do and shit like that


----------



## Shady's Fox

noise music

you're a veteran

but the time pisses in ur pants


----------



## BK38

Fire&Water said:


> I weigh or tie down branches these days
> but cured leaf from a secondary pruning can be surprisingly potent



They're just autos and I'm not sure there's all that much leaf to be had. Decent amount of sugar leaves though. Hoping to do the big cut in a few days and I may take the trim, decarb and make some edibles. Have 0 tolerance, so hopefully I'll feel something.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I miss Winter, man.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> hopefully I'll feel something.


you probably will with zero tolerance

even though mine is shot I still feel a dab when I need to


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> you probably will with zero tolerance
> 
> even though mine is shot I still feel a dab when I need to



Hope so, It would me nice to have a lil thc in the system before my stuff is ready to schmoke.


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Fire&Water

Roll, and I'll just  ...feel somethin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

who tf goes to a public forest to use pyrotechnics

people that dumb shouldn't have kids


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

been creeping around a religious forum and i must say they are quick with the banhammer  when you ask some serious questions........


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> been creeping around a religious forum and i must say they are quick with the banhammer  when you ask some serious questions........


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ghostandthedarknes said:


> been creeping around a religious forum and i must say they are quick with the banhammer  when you ask some serious questions........



Sure hope it stops raining real soon.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Sure hope it stops raining real soon.


found my rain gear. headed to the river in a few.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

If ya can’t beat it... join it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> found my rain gear. headed to the river in a few.


That sounds really cool btw.  

I wish I could get out right now.  Too many plebes around me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just realized one of my favorite artists released a bunch of music this year, I have *a lot* of catching up to do


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just realized one of my favorite artists released a bunch of music this year, I have *a lot* of catching up to do


Dont hurry back


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> found my rain gear. headed to the river in a few.


I been skipping outdoor activities until it cools down a bit.

Feels bad but I cant risk all the extra bullshit that comes with being outdoors in 90+ degree heat. Been in fishing withdrawals for a few weeks now.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just realized one of my favorite artists released a bunch of music this year, I have *a lot* of catching up to do



the beibs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> the beibs?


Nah I'm listening to noise.  

Biebs is easy on the eyes though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok doggos gonna think about butts and try to sleep more

will probably be back soon.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok doggos gonna think about butts and try to sleep more
> 
> will probably be back soon.



Watching the game tonight?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Watching the game tonight?


What game?  

I'm too tired but too woke for sleep

No loved one to cuddle (missing him already)

I WANT MY BENZOS


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

But you HAVE benzos. Just take em already and melt away to nothingness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> But you HAVE benzos. Just take em already and melt away to nothingness.


I have 1/4th of a xanax bar and like five hypnotic benzos left

Saving for emergencies until I can get more

I want to go to a doctor but I'm sure I'll get covid and am deathly afraid / hateful of doctors.  Most doctors are terrible.  I went on a long tirade once about how the doctors are worse than the whores.  I was logical in my deduction, I was correct and I had some excellent points.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have 1/4th of a xanax bar and like five hypnotic benzos left
> 
> Saving for emergencies until I can get more
> 
> I want to go to a doctor but I'm sure I'll get covid and am deathly afraid / hateful of doctors.  Most doctors are terrible.  I went on a long tirade once about how the doctors are worse than the whores.  I was logical in my deduction, I was correct and I had some excellent points.



Just suck it up, put on an oxygen tank/respirator and a condom over your head and you should be good to go. Also get one of those Steven Hawking talkie things so you can communicate without taking off your protection.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Just suck it up, put on an oxygen tank/respirator and a condom over your head and you should be good to go. Also get one of those Steven Hawking talkie things so you can communicate without taking off your protection.


I'm thinking I should just rcbenzo because that's so much easier.  

I'm so tired.  Sleep isn't like constant nightmares but I am not feeling "refreshed" when waking up.  I'm also not hungover or anything so there's that, I feel "ok"?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm thinking I should just rcbenzo because that's so much easier.
> 
> I'm so tired.  Sleep isn't like constant nightmares but I am not feeling "refreshed" when waking up.  I'm also not hungover or anything so there's that, I feel "ok"?



Perhaps that's the easier route in the end. I dunno, I've never ordered RCs before. I've also been having weird sleep patterns and wake up "ok" but not totally refreshed. Mainly my brain seems to think a bi-phasic sleep pattern is normal. I'll go to bed at like 2am, wake up at 7am, stay awake until 9am, go back to sleep and then wake up properly at 11am. It's ok, but not ideal. I'd rather just go to bed and wake up around 9/10am... Meh.


----------



## MemphisX3

Need some motivation guys and gals. Tell me to stop being a lazy sack of shit and do something productive.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Perhaps that's the easier route in the end. I dunno, I've never ordered RCs before. I've also been having weird sleep patterns and wake up "ok" but not totally refreshed. Mainly my brain seems to think a bi-phasic sleep pattern is normal. I'll go to bed at like 2am, wake up at 7am, stay awake until 9am, go back to sleep and then wake up properly at 11am. It's ok, but not ideal. I'd rather just go to bed and wake up around 9/10am... Meh.


I normally wake up 2 or 3 times a night.  At 4 hours I'm so tired, eyes are super heavy and almost worse than when I fell asleep etc. At 6 hours wake up refreshed and motivated but I know if I stay up I'll crash around 2 or 3 and require a nap or just be grouchy. At 8 hours I wake up groggy and tired and it takes me an hour or so to get going but I can maintain decent energy during the day.


----------



## MemphisX3

Before covid I had a super consistent sleep pattern of waking up around 5am and asleep by 11pm. It was great. 4:50-6:30am is so god damn peaceful and no one ever expects you to do shit at those hours. 5am-7am was like my meditation time. When you wake up that early it just feels like you get so much done and the days are so long.

Now I wake up at 9am like a bastard. Shit is weak and I feel like I wasted the whole day because it takes me 2 hours to get my shit together mentally/spiritually/body. I dont see how people sleep past 8 or 9am...just not my vibe.

I got a buddy who wakes up between 3pm and 5pm. He works 6 hours like from 4 to 10 so he could maintain a somewhat traditional sleeping pattern. He gets offs work and drinks/plays video games until 5 or 6am. That's just not what is up IMHO. In the winter he seriously gets no sunlight. That would be the most depressing shit ever to me......now that I think about it he is probably suffering from severe depression and alcoholism. I should call him


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> No loved one to cuddle (missing him already)
> 
> I WANT MY BENZOS


how dare ye ! rotfd.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Does anyone know anything about chimneys?


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Before covid I had a super consistent sleep pattern of waking up around 5am and asleep by 11pm. It was great. 4:50-6:30am is so god damn peaceful and no one ever expects you to do shit at those hours. 5am-7am was like my meditation time. When you wake up that early it just feels like you get so much done and the days are so long.
> 
> Now I wake up at 9am like a bastard. Shit is weak and I feel like I wasted the whole day because it takes me 2 hours to get my shit together mentally/spiritually/body. I dont see how people sleep past 8 or 9am...just not my vibe.
> 
> I got a buddy who wakes up between 3pm and 5pm. He works 6 hours like from 4 to 10 so he could maintain a somewhat traditional sleeping pattern. He gets offs work and drinks/plays video games until 5 or 6am. That's just not what is up IMHO. In the winter he seriously gets no sunlight. That would be the most depressing shit ever to me......now that I think about it he is probably suffering from severe depression and alcoholism. I should call him



Call your friend, always helps you and them. Also, yeah, weird how sleep patterns change. I think my ideal is like 7-7.5 hrs of uninterrupted sleep. As a teen it was like 9 hrs I think, but that would never happen... Also do something productive you sack of dog turds!


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Does anyone know anything about chimneys?



Santa comes down it?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> 4:50-6:30am



This is my favorite part of the day as well.


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Does anyone know anything about chimneys?


What specific question do you wanna ask?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Many herbs and chemicals invoke dream states, and these ones have had a profound effect on me throughout my years as a wizard (75% of my work is done through dream).
> 
> Calea
> Entada Rheedii
> Mexican Tarragon
> Mugwort
> Ubulawu
> I recommend starting off with Mugwort. I didn’t have high hopes for it, but was amazed by the level of dream work I could accomplish while under. These are not for faint of heart, but for me, they are incredibly useful and lead to better sleep and sleep-states (I have found).
> 
> Fuck a bunch of RC benzos, unless you plan to use them like Bill Cosby and do a little date rapin’. Other than that, you are likely to forget weeks or months of you life. Some of those are incredibly powerful and produce long lasting drug-induced amnesia, and they are very hard to measure out appropriately (like fentanyl and fentanyl analogs, as an example of difficulty in dosing).
> 
> That’s my tip of the day



Right on, but I'm not trying to induce a dream state, just straight sleep with proper amounts of REM. I think I just need to do more exercise and maybe my ganj will help a bit when it's ready (though that tends to suppress REM)...


----------



## Hylight

i never even dream anymore. woa. i think i am dying dudes. 

it's like some really deep serious brain damage. i dunno. i don't miss dreams anyway. they are like time visions. maybe that is why i dont miss them. lol.

dudes i really think i am dying. my brain too is next. here is to health. 

i don't really bother with doctors, like anything else. _until i have _to.  yuuu uk. 

hy bye.


----------



## Hylight

oh thanks BK Looool. or god.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Does anyone know anything about chimneys?


Find a loose brick and hide your dope behind it iirc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

PrincessDiz said:


> What specific question do you wanna ask?



A few weeks ago my neighbors roof ripped off completely in a bad storm and ended up on my roof and took my chimney out. Need to repair.


----------



## Hylight

yes. i smoke allot of bud. alllllot.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Find a loose brick and hide your dope behind it iirc


Half of my chimney, tons of loose bricks, the inner flue, and I think a metal one lay in my backyard. I have problems.

And there was basically a monsoon the other night. That can’t be good.


----------



## Hylight

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> A few weeks ago my neighbors roof ripped off completely in a bad storm and ended up on my roof and took my chimney out. Need to repair.


i think chimneys can be part of the structure foundation.

maybe insurance info. can assess and be helpful to provide support or something to help fix the problems.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Half of my chimney, tons of loose bricks, the inner flue, and I think a metal one lay in my backyard. I have problems.
> 
> And there was basically a monsoon the other night. That can’t be good.


Did BLM and ANTIFA come to the suburbs?


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Half of my chimney, tons of loose bricks, the inner flue, and I think a metal one lay in my backyard. I have problems.
> 
> And there was basically a monsoon the other night. That can’t be good.


Need to get it covered up even temporarily with plastic as you don’t want rain to get in. It’ll cause damp and mould etc. Obviously you wouldn’t be using the fire in mean time. Do you have home insurance that will help repair it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I fuck at night can't avoid that,


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Gonna try to get my dick wet tonight.  Not sure if it'll happen but will see. 

Going to listen to to music NOISEEEeee BZZzzRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRR


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Did BLM and ANTIFA come to the suburbs?


I’m the only whitey in my hood. Was I targeted 


PrincessDiz said:


> Do you have home insurance that will help repair it?


I don’t own the house. And the owner is “away” at the moment. Obviously I’m not monetarily responsible for the damage. But I want to make sure it gets repaired properly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m the only whitey in my hood. Was I targeted
> 
> I don’t own the house. And the owner is “away” at the moment. Obviously I’m not monetarily responsible for the damage. But I want to make sure it gets repaired properly.


Are you able to contact the owner?  

I would follow PrincessDiz's advice; cover it (are you able to access the roof?) and do you have any friends who can come help or go to the hardware store for you (so you can relax while they do the busy body standing in line shit)


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m the only whitey in my hood. Was I targeted
> 
> I don’t own the house. And the owner is “away” at the moment. Obviously I’m not monetarily responsible for the damage. But I want to make sure it gets repaired properly.


Yeah I get ya, just make sure until someone comes to repair it that it gets covered in the mean time with something to keep water out. Once you get water in them it’s a bitch and can cause more issues. Shame the owner is away and hasn’t left you any numbers for emergencies!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m the only whitey in my hood. Was I targeted
> 
> I don’t own the house. And the owner is “away” at the moment. Obviously I’m not monetarily responsible for the damage. But I want to make sure it gets repaired properly.


A roofing company should be able to help you.  Call and ask for a free estimate IMO.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If they have a home warranty insurance policy thing call them first and they should cover it?  But if not it'll be an out of pocket expense (the owner should be able to handle it)


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Are you able to contact the owner?


Let’s just say he can call me... I can’t call him.

It is my landlord. He’s just not around. For   ...awhile.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Let’s just say he can call me... I can’t call him.


Sounds intriguing, perhaps hot?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Do you know if they have like home repair warranty insurance?  I know some people who have it, they say it saves them a lot of money etc.  

Not sure if you can get the work done and bill the owner?


----------



## Hylight

how riveting and awful too ❣


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ily you should contact FOX News and tell them about your white plight - you'll be on the news it'll be great.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Do you know if they have like home repair warranty insurance?  I know some people who have it, they say it saves them a lot of money etc.
> 
> Not sure if you can get the work done and bill the owner?



If I had to guess... I’m going to say no. In the long run I could have it deducted from my rent, but more the reason to want to know more about it so I don’t get f’d from behind.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You could probably get a gofundme from the far right too


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> ily you should contact FOX News and tell them about your white plight - you'll be on the news it'll be great.



I’ll be targeted even moar then


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> If I had to guess... I’m going to say no. In the long run I could have it deducted from my rent, but more the reason to want to know more about it so I don’t get f’d from behind d.


I feel you there. 

I'd call the roofing company and ask for an estimate and really hope it isn't expensive?  

I'm not sure what else I'd do.  If you were on the other side of US I'd say just go to the hardware store and pick up some workers outside


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’ll be targeted even moar then


The far right will send a 17 year old with an assault rifle to patrol the streets.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

PrincessDiz said:


> Shame the owner is away and hasn’t left you any numbers for emergencies!


It’s an unusual situation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> It’s an unusual situation.


Those are the best type imo


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so fucking bored

pls send me some good feelings through mental waves


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


I love being one of those 14k people quite often

seems like a lot of people aren't having sex


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I thought Wizard was ghost.

IIRC.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm so fucking bored


go fix ilywak's chimney


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I thought Wizard was ghost.
> 
> IIRC.


ghost is a dickhead iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> go fix ilywak's chimney


if I had a good high going i totes would want to

i'm just like, sapped of everything.


----------



## MsDiz




----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck it I'll make some coffee.  FINEEEeee


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@iLoveYouWithaKnife 
you probably need a roofer and a brick mason to come have a look and give an estimate. one of them will probably cover the opening with plastic for you pretty cheap.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I admit I seriously have over 12 full bags of coffee.  

Yeah I guess I got a little carried away in buying it but whatever.  I rarely drink it now.  

Today is... necessary.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Every morning I begin my daily ritual by lathering my body in coconut oil and burn pages of the Quran.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The lamenting dental assistant crawled to her car just in time for rush hour traffic.  Metal to metal, the sun reflecting off the gaudy vehicle's bumper in front of her - directly in her eye - was more than she could bear.  Sunroof opened, the wind rushed in and rage was unleashed.  She screamed, not at anyone or anything in particular, but it let out a billowing emptiness she had been carrying around for years.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @iLoveYouWithaKnife
> you probably need a roofer and a brick mason to come have a look and give an estimate. one of them will probably cover the opening with plastic for you pretty cheap.



So no wizard and wizard crew?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> So no wizard and wizard crew?


your call bb.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Beautiful writing. Send me some pages from your upcoming gay erotica. I know a few publishers that might be interested.
> 
> *note* make sure it is heavy with fuck scenes (publishers demand that).


Thank you wizard.

I wouldn't dream of writing a book without tons of fuck scenes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna try to get my dick wet again because it feels good ime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Gay erotica isn’t that good at incorporating the fuck scenes yet. Brokeback Mountain touches a bit on this, but not nearly enough. Everybody that watched those repressed gay cowboys express their love for each other wished that more rough cowboy sex was illustrated. Gay romance need a person like you to write and make that genre what it needs to be.
> 
> I’m being completely serious.


"Romance" is a poor genre to begin with imo

I just want steamy filthy raunchy sex scenes with a dramatic storyline.  That's what I'm good at.


----------



## Shady's Fox

don't trust that gnome

he's 100% shit in my mouth if I lie

if he's not joe's alt like joe being the first upgrade, version of a pakistani bot

and this being the last upgrade with the all missin keycaps


----------



## Shady's Fox

and maybe most would say''pakistani bot'' as a slam on ppl

no

these bots exist, yo. They learnt to act like us and ask an admin to pull some deleted thread and you will see these bots with avatars.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Send me some pages.


It's better as a whole.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Most gay ppl don't read they're normally vapid as fuck.  I don't think there's real money there honestly.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Diz's was right all along. ''Retired, but they still have connections'' well then why the fuck are you stuck with your mom verdict about ur imaginary acre/house? get help, I really start to distance myself from him, as first he seemed as a cool lounger but more and more he lives in his world. Also if incest runs in his family I wouldn't be surprised, he already made himself by the back.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

do Muslims eat goat meat? i have an idea.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> There is a shitload of money in that, especially if it is good and rich in storyline. Who gives a shit if vapid illiterate gay degenerates read that. The one that will read your work are people that care about story’s and characters that send you to another place entirely. People like me, that can read a little would love to get emotional invested in a well told gay love story with tons of fucking to illustrate that passion. I want to care about them fucking. A lot of people have not understood gay romance/love. As long as you can write with honesty and integrity, so that people care about stories like this, no one will take that genre seriously. People need to care about the characters or else no one will read or watch, which from what you are describing, is the state of affairs in homo-erotica narratives these days. This is a vacuum that needs to be filled, either by you or someone else will. Plus writing is fun, characters are fun, their stories are fun, the action they take are fun. People like that shit, and you know a bit about it to tell their stories. Just a suggestion


Eh, I think it's not due to a lack of quality but a lack of interest.  I might be wrong.

What I wrote involves non gay characters as well so it would be... hard to find a solid target audience for it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Honestly what I wrote is like a sex and drugs fueled futuristic Hamlet.  More heartbreak than romance.


----------



## BK38

Man, had a good 2 hour catch up with an old friend today who lives in Brasil over vid and I ate a beast of a steak sammich and had a beetroot salad on the side and am now gonna eat ice cream. I also got some sun and answered some emails. It was mundane, but good. That is all people. Mundane as shit, but I'm strangely ok with it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> They do, goats are traded for children to marry. Goats are like money that some of them fuck sometimes iirc


i don't condone the abuse of goats in any way so I'm out.


----------



## BK38

My brain: Don't say a racist/rude comment about how at least they have pussy covered.

Also my brain: Well, I guess you fucked that up

Disclaimer: Iz jokes


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man, fuck that


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hope i buried the last kitten before we out... got help from shelter coming in the AM to get these adorable kittens a good home....... gonna take a lot of time to get near enough for some... some come right to me > easily adoptable. if it tear yo ass up when you hold it; nobody gonna want that, no? hahha
we (the whole of us) will  get it right
always have, yes...? lol
1


----------



## Jabberwocky

SUPP YAALLL?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i got two women in the house and touched the other last night we gotta fuck going nuts


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> hope i burbled the last kitten before we out... got help from shelter coming in the AM to get these adorable kittens a good home....... gonna take a lot of time to get near enough for some... some come right to me > easily adoptable. if it tear yo ass up when you hold it; nobody gonna want that, no? hahha
> we (the whole of us) will  get it right
> always have, yes...? lol
> 1



I'm trying to decipher your message. Are you saying you get strays into good homes? If so, I approve this message.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PtahTek said:


> i got two women in the house and touched the other last night we gotta fuck going nuts


Good boy!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BK38 said:


> Are you saying you get strays into good homes?


yes
and thanks for the vote confidence
peace


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t condone a lot of shit they do in the Middle East. Goats are a big part of everyday life for people that aren’t allowed to have anything but sand and goats iirc


i got sand in mie shoo yesterday.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

love my 1911s
love the new sccy cpx-2 the ol lady got... fuckers bad-ass
love you guys
love this film under my tongue


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck a bunch of sand. I think I hate it. Sand is the reason the Jews cut their dicks off historically iirc


i no a gurl named Sandy. she doesn't have a dick either.


----------



## Jabberwocky

CO-CO-COPENHAGEN CO CO COPENHAGEN!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DeadManWalkin' said:


> SUPP YAALLL?


 Hello there.


----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Hello there.


What's that chemical on your profile pic?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

C21H23NO5


----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> C21H23NO5


Ahh, the love of my life. 
I met her some days ago, had really great time. But it lasted only couple of a days. 
Ended up hurting my back really bad since I had been awake for a couple days then met with her, she knocked me out to sleep under my bed, literally.


----------



## Jabberwocky

From institution to another... 
You know, I have many of these friends who got institutionalized, just like I did. 
I was in foster care and from there they put me in to mental health wards, because I was extremely violent, but I got out and I'll never be back. 
Those fuckers don't give a single shit about you. 
They work for the government and government knows what's best for you, so shut the fuck up peasant. 
However, many people haven't got out of the cycle. 
It's just so fucking easy to sit all day, head full of medications, food is brought to you and there's sketchy and funny people high around you.
When they get to the civil life, they don't know what to do. So they'll just start doping, drinking or some shit. 
Many people have same problem with jails too. They have been in so long that they're used to it.
I remember when I went to university. 
People said to teachers I seem extremely unpredictable, scary and impulsive. The thing is, I was being just myself and It's a part of my personality I can't get rid of.
It's just something we all foster care kids have within us. 
Being put to a cage and treated like an animal causes you act like an animal. 
Hahah, good rant.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What's that chemical on your profile pic?


heroin


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> heroin


Sup CH? You good?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Heroin is fucking gone now, and has been replaced with fentanyl garbage. At least you felt some euphoria with heroin. Stupid times we live in.


Yeah, good luck living in US.
Europe the master race.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ahh, the love of my life.
> I met her some days ago, had really great time. But it lasted only couple of a days.
> Ended up hurting my back really bad since I had been awake for a couple days then met with her, she knocked me out to sleep under my bed, literally.


it's called boy on the street tho?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> There is only fentanyl around my parts, and is killing so many people here. Can you still get heroin in Europe?
> 
> I still have my plan to do a lot of heroin in my nineties. I’d be a fool not to.


ill join, ya no pain no gain


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's called boy on the street tho?


Here it's just called the slang word of horse. Which is polle.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Here it's just called the slang word of horse. Which is polle.


a rose by any other name etc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

It’s still around if you know where to look.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Doesn’t do shit for your sickness after doing fentanyl the past few years.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Used to HATE end of July into August. The humidity would make all bags sweat through and ruin the dope. And no keeping it in rice doesn’t work with 100% humidity at the beach.  Don’t have that problem with fentanyl.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> like buprenorphine but even faster.


Yeah, I do bupre every day. I've done lots of U-47700, got myself clinically dead for a while with it and done fent. 
All very similar. No euphoria, just the cold noddy opioid high. 
Bupre just has this thing that after a while it just doesn't even get you high.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

It ruined everything.
And the WD is fucking ridiculous. 
I’m getting cold sweats thinking about it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

OOOHH MY BOY MALE HAS LOST HIS ICONIC PICTURE!!! WHAT IS THIS? 
@mal3volent Sir, explain yourself.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> OOOHH MY BOY MALE HAS LOST HIS ICONIC PICTURE!!! WHAT IS THIS?
> @mal3volent Sir, explain yourself.



it'll be back.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Paris Hilton's documentary comes out tomorrow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Heroin is fucking gone now, and has been replaced with fentanyl garbage. At least you felt some euphoria with heroin. Stupid times we live in.


still real heroin in tar iirc

otherwise they would just ecp it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hate people because I hate myself.  I see the horror through others because I am the horror.  It's all a reflection; a deformed mirror.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm so fucking proud of myself.
I've done just 1mg of bupre today and I will not shoot up anymore till I wake up.
I got small withdrawals, but I'll do it. I got some warm soup coming up, I'll go under warm blanket with the love of my life, eat the soup, watch documentaries, probably fuck, then fall asleep.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s so hot. You brought that back iirc
> 
> She is such a talented woman, can’t wait to learn more about her.


I don't know the first thing about her.  And that's hot.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> There is only fentanyl around my parts, and is killing so many people here. Can you still get heroin in Europe?
> 
> I still have my plan to do a lot of heroin in my nineties. I’d be a fool not to.


I stopped using right before fentanyl got big in my area (2014) and back then people would hear shit was laced with fentanyl and stay the fuck away. Now, according to an old friend of mine sti using, people actually look for it over H.

One of my last shots was laced with fentanyl and as soon as it hit me I wasnt sure if I was going to be able to battle thru it. I have heard a lot of people say fentanyl doesnt have a rush but IME with fentanyl laced "heroin" and oldschool gel fent patches that is certainly not the truth. It's like a morphine rush x 1000. You feel that shit DEEP in your chest and that shit rings your ears. It would also make the insides of my ears and back of my throat itch like a super strong morphine shot and then you would be dead to the world. That shit would buckle your knees for you so you could pray to make it thru that shot. Fuck that noise.

I have also seen people like legit wig out after shooting fent. Multiple people. So weird.


----------



## MemphisX3

When fent gel patches came out in like 2004ish I knew that shit was eventually going to be a huge problem.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> still real heroin in tar iirc
> 
> otherwise they would just ecp it


I think they have started lacing the tar too. But I dont know shit about fuck these days


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> When fent gel patches came out in like 2004ish I knew that shit was eventually going to be a huge problem.


They probably came out before that but that's when I discovered/started getting prescribed the patches


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Unfortunately, it is super cheap to make, easy to distribute, and unfortunately, super deadly and impossible to taper. Because of fentanyl’s extremely short half-life you need to re-up within hours or suffer the worst withdrawals within a few hour after your last shot. Other opioids can’t touch fentanyl tolerance because of it’s crazy affinity to the receptors, and the amount of even heroin just to stave off withdrawals is obscene and frankly wasteful. I also kicked heroin about 8 years ago right before fentanyl started showing up in everyone’s bags.  I got that monkey off my back, and I’m grateful I did, or I mosdef would be dead a while ago.
> 
> I carry Narcan nasal spray in my pocket, because people in my neighborhood keep ODing in the city park adjacent to my house. Fentanyl isn’t even euphoric, it’s just super addictive and it will kill you without that feeling ‘good’. Anyone that says they love the buzz from fentanyl is lying, or they have never tried real heroin. Fuck fentanyl, even in a hospital setting with a team of people, shit can and does go wrong. At least there, you have a chance to reverse it. On the streets your fucked.


I compare fentanyl to mepragran (sp?) as far as euphoria to strength ratio. They both have heavy heavy nods but they are so heavy that they are not enjoyable.


EDIT: Its mepergan

EDIT: demerol too as IME it super similar to mepergan although I have only taken either orally.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Unfortunately, it is super cheap to make, easy to distribute, and unfortunately, super deadly and impossible to taper. Because of fentanyl’s extremely short half-life you need to re-up within hours or suffer the worst withdrawals within a few hour after your last shot. Other opioids can’t touch fentanyl tolerance because of it’s crazy affinity to the receptors, and the amount of even heroin just to stave off withdrawals is obscene and frankly wasteful. I also kicked heroin about 8 years ago right before fentanyl started showing up in everyone’s bags.  I got that monkey off my back, and I’m grateful I did, or I mosdef would be dead a while ago.
> 
> I carry Narcan nasal spray in my pocket, because people in my neighborhood keep ODing in the city park adjacent to my house. Fentanyl isn’t even euphoric, it’s just super addictive and it will kill you without that feeling ‘good’. Anyone that says they love the buzz from fentanyl is lying, or they have never tried real heroin. Fuck fentanyl, even in a hospital setting with a team of people, shit can and does go wrong. At least there, you have a chance to reverse it. On the streets your fucked.


Also: I will be 6 years opiate free October 4th


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> Also: I will be 6 years opiate free October 4th


That’s awesome.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Need fucc.  May have to settle for tomorrow.


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> I stopped using right before fentanyl got big in my area (2014) and back then people would hear shit was laced with fentanyl and stay the fuck away. Now, according to an old friend of mine sti using, people actually look for it over H.
> 
> One of my last shots was laced with fentanyl and as soon as it hit me I wasnt sure if I was going to be able to battle thru it. I have heard a lot of people say fentanyl doesnt have a rush but IME with fentanyl laced "heroin" and oldschool gel fent patches that is certainly not the truth. It's like a morphine rush x 1000. You feel that shit DEEP in your chest and that shit rings your ears. It would also make the insides of my ears and back of my throat itch like a super strong morphine shot and then you would be dead to the world. That shit would buckle your knees for you so you could pray to make it thru that shot. Fuck that noise.
> 
> I have also seen people like legit wig out after shooting fent. Multiple people. So weird.


You detailed it in a best way anyone can. 
I like it.


Captain.Heroin said:


> Need fucc.  May have to settle for tomorrow.


You're always in need of a fucc. But it's okay, we allow you to fucc.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyways, GOOO0D MORN3NG ABY5S! H0W H45 Y0UR DAY BEGAN?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Anyways, GOOO0D MORN3NG ABY5S! H0W H45 Y0UR DAY BEGAN?







This is the best parody ever imo, and the video is excellent. 

I'm not sure if my love interest is going to hit me up in a few or maybe tomorrow I can't tell these things.  Plans change in real time sometimes.


----------



## schizopath

Man I finally found bupre. HERE WE GO.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

night all

the abyss is absolute


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> the abyss is absolute


Brutally absolute


----------



## BK38

Fuck, I have a lot to do today and I just have 0 motivation... I'm staring at that bag of Phenibut like hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I also know if I get all manic on phenibut, I'm inevitably gonna drink a 6 pack of beer tonight.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## schizopath

Hard work requires hard playing. Nigga you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## schizopath

Take the phenibut and do your work and after that reward yourself with a beer or two


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Take the phenibut and do your work and after that reward yourself with a beer or two



It will never be a beer or two. I'm not delusional. I'd rather have a 6 pack or no beer at all. It's not enough to just scratch the itch, I wanna catch a buzzzzzzzzz. But yes, the intent would be to get a solid few hours work/chores done, then reward myself with ze beer.


----------



## schizopath

I meant if you bought only one or two, but since you prefer a buzz go for the six-pack. You got a good thing going on, I hope, with your work so try to keep it at that. I really respect your new business.


----------



## mal3volent

Nice harm reduction Schizo


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I meant if you bought only one or two, but since you prefer a buzz go for the six-pack. You got a good thing going on, I hope, with your work so try to keep it at that. I really respect your new business.



Thanks man, I appreciate that. It's going to be a grind for awhile, but hopefully it all comes to fruition and I'll have a good thing going (that I can say I developed right from the start and be proud of). Anyhow, like you said, work hard - play hard.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> That’s awesome.


Thanks my guy.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You and I got out just in time. I am so grateful that I never have to worry about being being dope sick again. I joined these forums 10 years ago, DF to be precise, for the sole purpose of finding out how to quit heroin as painlessly as possible (ps there is no painless way to do that). My stupid ass eventually got off of methadone (worst withdrawals ever) a few years later, and I started to get really smart with my drug use. I like to think that I do drugs much better now and I actively step right around pitfalls of addictions like heroin. I actively try to stay out of the abyss (no offense to this thread).


I had to kick methadone in jail when I got locked up my final time (this is what got me on the right track to kick opiatea). God it was PTSD style hell. I dont even like to talk about it irl.

Fucking 9 days no sleep and no eating. By the time my brain finally gave out I was hearing voices in my cell and seeing shadow people, losing time, couldn't control my emotions. God damn it was terrible.

I avoided this site at all costs for the first 4 years after getting off. Was jsut too difficult to deal with all the content and emotions behind them etc. I would only check the shrine to make sure none of my old BL folks ended up in there.

I mean you dont get to 4+ years without learning the essentials to staying off opiates...or any drug really. I feel a lot more comfortable doing a lot of things I didnt 2 or 3 years ago because 3 years ago those things would have given me issues with staying clean even if it was just putting s form of thinking in my head (I didnt do graffiti or sketch graffiti for 4 years because so many elements of it were jsut not conducive to what I was doing). 

Respect to you sir for getting off that crazy train.


----------



## BK38

Today I stared at a Praying Mantis for about 20 mins completely sober. I think I am slowly losing my grip on sanity. I was tilting my head from side to side to mirror it and we shared some kind of connection. Then Mantis-bro flew into a spider web and I contemplated whether I should extricate him or let nature take it's course on some survival of the fittest shit. I left him, but he managed to free himself. Then Mantis bro put himself in a window sill where he would get squished for sure. I figured I'd help him out that time and moved him to an Olive tree. I hope my Mantis bro is doing alright and hasn't been eaten by a toad or a bird. I hope he has overcome his deathwish.

Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Today I stared at a Praying Mantis for about 20 mins completely sober. I think I am slowly losing my grip on sanity. I was tilting my head from side to side to mirror it and we shared some kind of connection. Then Mantis-bro flew into a spider web and I contemplated whether I should extricate him or let nature take it's course on some survival of the fittest shit. I left him, but he managed to free himself. Then ,Mantis bro put himself in a window sill where he would get squished for sure. I figured I'd help him out that time and moved him to an Olive tree. I hope my Mantis bro is doing alright and hasn't been eaten by a toad or a bird. I hope he has overcome his deathwish.
> 
> Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


Fuck man
This happened to me and a bald eagle at the Toronto zoo some years ago


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Fuck man
> This happened to me and a bald eagle at the Toronto zoo some years ago



What happened at the zoo?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



I guess that lady got some head too hehe


----------



## mal3volent

I think this was last week.


----------



## MsDiz

mal3volent said:


>


They are super beautiful! My son got stick insects once and we watched them everyday. I noticed one day they weren't moving much and said maybe they died. Realised they had shed their skin and had escaped... frick knows where they ended up


----------



## MemphisX3

I had a mantis bro for a whole day when I worked at the golf course some years back but dude was an ungrateful fuck and ended up sneak attacking me when I was reading the news on my phone. Sadly, he did not survive the lesson I had to teach him about not biting the hand that feeds you. 

I had big plans for me and that mantis


----------



## Fire&Water

When I was like 16 I woke up in bed morning after drinking btl of Jack & about 12 beers
Was a praying mantis on the bedpost right above my head

Probably worst ive ever felt


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> They are super beautiful! My son got stick insects once and we watched them everyday. I noticed one day they weren't moving much and said maybe they died. Realised they had shed their skin and had escaped... frick knows where they ended up



There's something poetic about that. Here's a haiku:

We watch for life signs
Their lack of stir confounding
They have shed this life


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I had a mantis bro for a whole day when I worked at the golf course some years back but dude was an ungrateful fuck and ended up sneak attacking me when I was reading the news on my phone. Sadly, he did not survive the lesson I had to teach him about not biting the hand that feeds you.
> 
> I had big plans for me and that mantis



You probably deserved it. Mantis bro was just trying to teach you to appreciate nature.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> You probably deserved it. Mantis bro was just trying to teach you to appreciate nature.


No he wasnt. He was just a sociopathic homicidal impulsive insect with no class.


----------



## MemphisX3

In my defense I did not intend to kill the mantis.

I was unaware of how much electricity an insect can take. Come to find out it's much less than a full grown male human


----------



## MemphisX3

With my tutelage he could have become the best mantis that ever lived


----------



## Xorkoth

Perhaps your tutelege prepared him for death in such a way that he came back as an interdimensional space mantis, responsible for the development of a whole host of galaxies.  Did you ever think about that possibility?  Your mantis might indeed be the best mantis that has ever lived.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Perhaps your tutelege prepared him for death in such a way that he came back as an interdimensional space mantis, responsible for the development of a whole host of galaxies.  Did you ever think about that possibility?  Your mantis might indeed be the best mantis that has ever lived.


Considering I blessed him with my touch that wouldnt be surprising at all


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Fiori di Bella




----------



## Xorkoth

I dunno what pussy you been eating, but I'm reasonably sure the stuff I've had has tasted different from 17 year cicadas by a good margin.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I eat stick bugs, leaf bugs, praying mantises, pretty much all bugs that look like plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but the yummiest, most mouth watering bug to eat is the tobacco worm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait until the 17 year cicadas return. They taste just like good pussy. Fucking delicious.



Cicadas are awesome, but omg, so LOUD. They used to bug (see what i did there?) the hell out of me as a kid in summer. It's funny, I'd pay good money just to hear that sound of a zillion Cicadas again.


----------



## BK38

My Dad sent me this in response to my Mantid tale:

1. *Just sit and see what happens: *Our spiritual short-sightedness often causes us to look far away — in space and time — for what’s really right in front of us. Zen teaches us to simply sit and embrace the moment, with no further ambitions than this. If we are with other people, we celebrate their company as a gift.

2. *Savor this moment as if it were your last breath:* You can live only one day at a time, and no one can be certain that they will wake up the next morning. So let’s not postpone happiness. The best moment of your life is always this one.

3. *Avoid distractions:* An old Japanese proverb says that a hunter who takes aim at two prey at once will kill none. The same thing happens when we try to follow a conversation or read a book at the same time as checking our phone. Zen teaches us to do one thing at a time, as if it were the most important thing in the world. If you do it that way, it undoubtedly will be.

4. *Free yourself from everything that isn’t essential:* One can recognize an expert traveler more by what they leave at home than what they carry in their suitcase. Life is a thrilling adventure through which it’s best to travel light, so every day, whenever you feel overburdened, ask yourself, “What can I let go of?”

5. *Be your own friend:* Rather than comparing yourself to others and worrying about what other people think, assume that you are unique in the world.

6. *Celebrate imperfection:* If not even nature in all its complexity, with all its births and deaths, is perfect, then why should you be? Each failure is a sign that you should take a different path. Each flaw is an invitation to polish a diamond. If you have the will to improve, then it’s perfect to be imperfect.

7. *Practice compassion:* From a Buddhist perspective, feeling sorry for someone doesn’t mean feeling pity but rather a profound empathy that allows us to travel toward the situation of the other to understand their motivations and, if necessary, their mistakes. Each person acts according to the moment of personal growth in which they find themselves. Even when they behave in hateful ways, it’s the best they can do with what they have.

8. *Let go of your expectations:* Making predictions, waiting for certain things to happen, is a guaranteed way to kill the moment. _Ichigo ichie_ is experienced with the uncluttered mind taught by Zen.

I love it.

Full article here: https://forge.medium.com/how-the-ja...hie-can-tune-you-in-to-your-life-b919dece8c1b


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> What happened at the zoo?


The bird and I did the head dancing then it flew into a web, which is where our stories diverge.  This being a zoo and not nature I helped the bird from it's web and flew on it's back to zoriandopolis


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Cicadas are awesome, but omg, so LOUD. They used to bug (see what i did there?) the hell out of me as a kid in summer. It's funny, I'd pay good money just to hear that sound of a zillion Cicadas again.


Cicadas are nature's kamikaze suicide bombers. They have an insect IQ of 6...which is low even for an insect.  They are dumb enough to be tricked into the shittiest evolutional process of being buried for 17 years only to emerge with absolutely no purpose on earth other than to annoy and dive bomb humans. They aren't even a legit food source for any animals. It's like god had some fucking "creation lent" left in his flowing robe on the 6th day, rubbed it on his smelly unrested balls and threw it to earth and that became cicadas.

I bet Noah went around to all the other animals and made it a rule that none of them could get on the boat if they told the cicadas what was going down. Bet he was fucking pissed when useless cicada #1 smacked him in the face the first time he lit his lantern.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> My Dad sent me this in response to my Mantid tale:
> 
> 1. *Just sit and see what happens: *Our spiritual short-sightedness often causes us to look far away — in space and time — for what’s really right in front of us. Zen teaches us to simply sit and embrace the moment, with no further ambitions than this. If we are with other people, we celebrate their company as a gift.
> 
> 2. *Savor this moment as if it were your last breath:* You can live only one day at a time, and no one can be certain that they will wake up the next morning. So let’s not postpone happiness. The best moment of your life is always this one.
> 
> 3. *Avoid distractions:* An old Japanese proverb says that a hunter who takes aim at two prey at once will kill none. The same thing happens when we try to follow a conversation or read a book at the same time as checking our phone. Zen teaches us to do one thing at a time, as if it were the most important thing in the world. If you do it that way, it undoubtedly will be.
> 
> 4. *Free yourself from everything that isn’t essential:* One can recognize an expert traveler more by what they leave at home than what they carry in their suitcase. Life is a thrilling adventure through which it’s best to travel light, so every day, whenever you feel overburdened, ask yourself, “What can I let go of?”
> 
> 5. *Be your own friend:* Rather than comparing yourself to others and worrying about what other people think, assume that you are unique in the world.
> 
> 6. *Celebrate imperfection:* If not even nature in all its complexity, with all its births and deaths, is perfect, then why should you be? Each failure is a sign that you should take a different path. Each flaw is an invitation to polish a diamond. If you have the will to improve, then it’s perfect to be imperfect.
> 
> 7. *Practice compassion:* From a Buddhist perspective, feeling sorry for someone doesn’t mean feeling pity but rather a profound empathy that allows us to travel toward the situation of the other to understand their motivations and, if necessary, their mistakes. Each person acts according to the moment of personal growth in which they find themselves. Even when they behave in hateful ways, it’s the best they can do with what they have.
> 
> 8. *Let go of your expectations:* Making predictions, waiting for certain things to happen, is a guaranteed way to kill the moment. _Ichigo ichie_ is experienced with the uncluttered mind taught by Zen.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Full article here: https://forge.medium.com/how-the-ja...hie-can-tune-you-in-to-your-life-b919dece8c1b


My father also regaled me with Alan watts tails after I sharedy eagle eggsperience


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My continued sobriety is worse than death, yet I still live on
Trying to force smiles on my face
To replace my depression with numbness

I tell myself that it's worked
That I don't feel cravings anymore
But deep down, I know that I'll never
Be anything resembling stoned again
Sobriety is my coffin it's time to shut the lid

One final dab and this will all end
I can't fight the inevitable so I embrace it
Embrace sobriety


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> My continued sobriety is worse than death, yet I still live on
> Trying to force smiles on my face
> To replace my depression with numbness
> 
> I tell myself that it's worked
> That I don't feel cravings anymore
> But deep down, I know that I'll never
> Be anything resembling stoned again
> Sobriety is my coffin it's time to shut the lid
> 
> One final dab and this will all end
> I can't fight the inevitable so I embrace it
> Embrace sobriety


There's part for you in my punishment too. Listen to it.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> My continued sobriety is worse than death, yet I still live on
> Trying to force smiles on my face
> To replace my depression with numbness
> 
> I tell myself that it's worked
> That I don't feel cravings anymore
> But deep down, I know that I'll never
> Be anything resembling stoned again
> Sobriety is my coffin it's time to shut the lid
> 
> One final dab and this will all end
> I can't fight the inevitable so I embrace it
> Embrace sobriety



Dramaaaaaaaaaaaa Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen Alerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt. But you good man? Are you a happy boi?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> There's part for you in my punishment too. Listen to it.


ok I will pause my power electronics set for you because you posted it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is the first vocaroo I'm listening to since Madness's about 6 months ago when he was doing them freestyle raps


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOOOL

"You are smelly old man.  And I hate you."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This is exactly what I needed to cheer me up after that morning cry :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Dramaaaaaaaaaaaa Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen Alerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt. But you good man? Are you a happy boi?


It's like the 1000th parody I've done


*NSFW*: 











if I ever get sued for copyright violations my heart would glow


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's like the 1000th parody I've done
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I ever get sued for copyright violations my heart would glow



I'd get a law degree just to defend your IPR.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Why does me make me laugh so much? I think it's the accent. Aren't we friends? I mean, do I look like a Monkey to you? A banana in my ass? How much are you charging?


My accent isn't funny it's very serious. 
For your punishment, we shall now proceed to red hot iron rod with barbed wire around it in your ass, because of you insulted my accent.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Why does me make me laugh so much? I think it's the accent. Aren't we friends? I mean, do I look like a Monkey to you? A banana in my ass? How much are you charging?


When he says "punishment" and it's like "POONISHment" I can't help but think I'm watching some Fins doing BDSM porno in English for greater international sales.  

(btw I think I watched too much porn last night) but the good news is I didn't blow my load so I didn't get cucked by the porn.  That's the important part.  @DeadManWalkin'


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> When he says "punishment" and it's like "POONISHment" I can't help but think I'm watching some Fins doing BDSM porno in English for greater international sales.
> 
> (btw I think I watched too much porn last night) but the good news is I didn't blow my load so I didn't get cucked by the porn.  That's the important part.  @DeadManWalkin'



HYPOCRITE!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> two alphas going at it, all hairy and sweaty.


I didn't get laid last night... this isn't helping


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> HYPOCRITE!


I did admit I watch every now and then but don't blow to it unless I'm single and not ready to mingle.  

Still gave you props for covid jerking it instead of spreading the plague.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I actually really like DMW's accent and think it's sexy at times, and then he goes "your little tiny ballls HAHAHAHHAAHA" [laughter ensues]

the laughter is golden btw it sounds pure evil like DWE would want in his vodka rap vids


----------



## MsDiz

I didn’t wanna mix a funny post with my sad one. My poor pupper has an ear infection and she’s all miserable. Poor wee woman!! She’s been snuggling me all day and whimpering. She has good ear drops for the infection and pain and she walked to the fridge twice to get me to put more in but she has to wait until bed time for the second dose. My wee woman


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL I WILL PUT YOU IN GULAG YOU ARE REALLY DEGENERATE!  

Wait BK gets a banana in the ass and all I get is a cage?


----------



## mal3volent

PrincessDiz said:


> I didn’t wanna mix a funny post with my sad one. My poor pupper has an ear infection and she’s all miserable. Poor wee woman!! She’s been snuggling me all day and whimpering. She has good ear drops for the infection and pain and she walked to the fridge twice to get me to put more in but she has to wait until bed time for the second dose. My wee woman



aww poor baby. How old is she? My two are sending their love (but only one felt like being on camera) , hope she feels better soon.


----------



## MsDiz

mal3volent said:


> aww poor baby. How old is she? My two are sending their love (but only one felt like being on camera) , hope she feels better soon.


Awh what a cutie!! She’s 5 and a 1/2. She’s due a groom now next week as the groomers just opened. She’s so overgrown at moment but she’s still my baby. Even with her silly wee facial hair!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

To list one good thing before I disappear into the abyss' eternal ether, yesterday I happened to pickle maybe five to six heads of cloves of garlic and it should be ready a few days into October.  I'm thinking of making some more really posh salad toppers and then going mostly vegetarian for a while because I'm not able to lose weight like I used to because I stopped doing meth and am literally avoiding it like (and quite possibly because of) the bat flu plague, but also because I want to be healthy (I know right) for my love interest (EWWW gross, get a room, get married, get old and die already Cpt!  I KNOW!  what happened to me?) and I did give up beers and that didn't help and I did start doing mild cardio again (avoiding exercise because of the bat flu plague - people are disgusting), but the good thing about all of this is that I like salads, I can dig that, and it'll give me something to do instead of just doing the same thing and expecting different results.  I want my bat flu vaccine so I can go back to real life already.


----------



## Fire&Water

Raw garlic is a big stimulant


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> To list one good thing before I disappear into the abyss' eternal ether, yesterday I happened to pickle maybe five to six heads of cloves of garlic and it should be ready a few days into October.  I'm thinking of making some more really posh salad toppers and then going mostly vegetarian for a while because I'm not able to lose weight like I used to because I stopped doing meth and am literally avoiding it like (and quite possibly because of) the bat flu plague, but also because I want to be healthy (I know right) for my love interest (EWWW gross, get a room, get married, get old and die already Cpt!  I KNOW!  what happened to me?) and I did give up beers and that didn't help and I did start doing mild cardio again (avoiding exercise because of the bat flu plague - people are disgusting), but the good thing about all of this is that I like salads, I can dig that, and it'll give me something to do instead of just doing the same thing and expecting different results.  I want my bat flu vaccine so I can go back to real life already.


Are you taking any vitamin D supplements actually? I’ve read heaps of studies to say that they are actually worth it! Can’t hurt tbh.


----------



## Mysterier

Italians be like, "Bring a bucket and mop for this wet ass pesto."


----------



## Jabberwocky

Holy shit, this one chick started sending me messages high as fuck telling me how she's coming to meet me in entirely different place where I live and got mad when I said I don't live there and that she's delusional. She wanted to "spend a nice evening" with an engaged man. What's wrong with these women?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Are you taking any vitamin D supplements actually? I’ve read heaps of studies to say that they are actually worth it! Can’t hurt tbh.


My boyfriend likes my vitamin D

sorry that was too easy, you set yourself up there lol

ummm no I don't take supplements but I get... a diet with lots of "food" will investigate if I am getting enough.


----------



## mal3volent

PrincessDiz said:


> Awh what a cutie!! She’s 5 and a 1/2. She’s due a groom now next week as the groomers just opened. She’s so overgrown at moment but she’s still my baby. Even with her silly wee facial hair!



She's cute too. I have an older Australian Shepard with a really thick coat. She's on her last legs and has trouble getting around. The pups annoy the shit out of her lol. She probably doesn't have much time left. The two pups are beagles, sisters, and rescues. They stress me out sometimes but it's all worth it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Holy shit, this one chick started sending me messages high as fuck telling me how she's coming to meet me in entirely different place where I live and got mad when I said I don't live there and that she's delusional. She wanted to "spend a nice evening" with an engaged man. What's wrong with these women?


If your tree is that nice enough, pussy will always try to run up it and get caught in the branches. 






Eventually you will have to get another man to come get her down.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> My boyfriend likes my vitamin D
> 
> sorry that was too easy, you set yourself up there lol
> 
> ummm no I don't take supplements but I get... a diet with lots of "food" will investigate if I am getting enough.


Honestly, buy some high strength vitamin D. It won’t hurt and it will be good for you even if it doesn’t prevent Covid. It does help with lots of conditions.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I actually really like DMW's accent and think it's sexy at times, and then he goes "your little tiny ballls HAHAHAHHAAHA" [laughter ensues]
> 
> the laughter is golden btw it sounds pure evil like DWE would want in his vodka rap vids



A+ laugh for sure


----------



## MsDiz

mal3volent said:


> She's cute too. I have an older Australian Shepard with a really thick coat. She's on her last legs and has trouble getting around. The pups annoy the shit out of her lol. She probably doesn't have much time left. The two pups are beagles, sisters, and rescues. They stress me out sometimes but it's all worth it.


My cousin has a beagle and it is absolutely obsessed with food. The most food focused dog I’ve ever met. It actually eats birds if it finds dead ones outside. It swallowed a loaf of bread in seconds one and came in all bloated and puffed out! It’s the funniest dog I’ve ever met, super sweet and easy to train because it would do anything for food.
They are great wee dogs! I’m sorry your older dog is getting to that stage but I’m sure she has had a great life with you.


----------



## BK38

Can I be part of the dog party? Mah baby:






(Baby looking good at fucking 15 no?)


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> My cousin has a beagle and it is absolutely obsessed with food. The most food focused dog I’ve ever met. It actually eats birds if it finds dead ones outside. It swallowed a loaf of bread in seconds one and came in all bloated and puffed out! It’s the funniest dog I’ve ever met, super sweet and easy to train because it would do anything for food.
> They are great wee dogs! I’m sorry your older dog is getting to that stage but I’m sure she has had a great life with you. ❤



Labs and Beagles are the most food-centric dogs ime.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Honestly, buy some high strength vitamin D. It won’t hurt and it will be good for you even if it doesn’t prevent Covid. It does help with lots of conditions.


We have so cold winters and long winters here that it's always needed. 
I eat lots of vitamins and stuff anyways, so yeah.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really must be going kids, I think I have one thing I must do real quick


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> Thanks my guy girl.


*fixed


----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> *fixed


Wont ask for nudes since you're probably over 40.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh my god.  

I'm mad now and I have to be alright.  I'm not alright.  And I have things I've got to do and I'm not alright.  Agh. 

I'm bouncing from sad to mad and back and forth.  

POONISHMENT.  I must remember DMW's POONISHMENT.


----------



## DopeM

Poon ish men you say?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I'm mad now and I have to be alright.  I'm not alright.  And I have things I've got to do and I'm not alright.  Agh.
> 
> I'm bouncing from sad to mad and back and forth.
> 
> POONISHMENT.  I must remember DMW's POONISHMENT.








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				



Okay, listen to this. I had fun so you will have too.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

PrincessDiz said:


> Awh what a cutie!! She’s 5 and a 1/2. She’s due a groom now next week as the groomers just opened. She’s so overgrown at moment but she’s still my baby. Even with her silly wee facial hair!



 is that a Springer or a Cocker? have had Springers so can usually tell but she's ambiguous... we also have the same cushion cover... 

@DeadManWalkin'  I have just had the pleasure of listening to your dulcet tones through some awesome speakers and man, you sound a cross between some Mexican bandito and Count Dracula  ... my perception of you has completely changed........


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, listen to this. I had fun so you will have too.


lol

DRRDRRR

POONISHment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm feeling better.  Today is going to be a good day *HOPE INTENSIFIES*


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm feeling better.  Today is going to be a good day *HOPE INTENSIFIES*


Ahh, it's morning there right? 
It's 21:55 here.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, listen to this. I had fun so you will have too.



Dude, you have such a good laugh. Dying.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

PrincessDiz said:


> I didn’t wanna mix a funny post with my sad one. My poor pupper has an ear infection and she’s all miserable. Poor wee woman!! She’s been snuggling me all day and whimpering. She has good ear drops for the infection and pain and she walked to the fridge twice to get me to put more in but she has to wait until bed time for the second dose. My wee woman


 Princess! I’m so sorry your Baby Girl isn’t feeling tip top! It’s awful when they feel ill because we feel helpless to aid them in feeling better. Luckily, she’s got the antibiotics now so she will soon be on the mend. 
Fletcher, my 16 year old Maine Coon-Tabby,  had a bad ear infection last month. He was barfing a lot and he was just generally out of sorts and I thought, with him being 16, that this may be the end. It took about almost a week for him to completely recover but when he did, he seemed better than he was even 1-2 years ago. He’s back to running around, trilling (the purr-talking many Maine Coons do), and sneaking up on his sister.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

BK38 said:


> Dude, you have such a good laugh. Dying.


 
I....I am....Draaacuuuule


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Dude, you have such a good laugh. Dying.


Yeah, I laugh at my own jokes all the time. Usually I'm the only one laughing at them, but it's okay as long as I'm having fun.
I once exploded to a laugh for about 20 minutes when I was explaining what we did to this one girl. 
Really funny, but probably caused her PTSD.


----------



## Fire&Water

Quit gaslighting Abbey


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah, I laugh at my own jokes all the time. Usually I'm the only one laughing at them, but it's okay as long as I'm having fun.
> I once exploded to a laugh for about 20 minutes when I was explaining what we did to this one girl.
> Really funny, but probably caused her PTSD.



Yeah, I'm not sure how funny I find you laughing at a girl you might have fucked up in some capacity, but again, no idea about the context. Just saying the laugh is infectious.


----------



## MsDiz

ageingpartyfiend said:


> is that a Springer or a Cocker? have had Springers so can usually tell but she's ambiguous... we also have the same cushion cover...
> 
> @DeadManWalkin'  I have just had the pleasure of listening to your dulcet tones through some awesome speakers and man, you sound a cross between some Mexican bandito and Count Dracula  ... my perception of you has completely changed........


She’s a blue roan cocker spaniel, half working breed and half show breed. Her mother won lots of silly doggy awards for being pretty. Dawnie is beautiful when she’s groomed, she’s a bit scruffy at moment because the groomers were shut. I grew up with springer spaniels, they are amazing dogs. My father used to keep 3 when he went hunting duck or pheasant.


----------



## BK38

Vibin rn././././././......../////


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how funny I find you laughing at a girl you might have fucked up in some capacity, but again, no idea about the context. Just saying the laugh is infectious.


I'll tell you the story.
We were about 15-16 at the time.
We were dealing this RC which was AB-CHMINACA.
Well, the girl was one of our dealers and she had trouble paying her debts.
Well one night the girl called me and said that my friend, who we will call Josh from now on, who was my dealing partner was torturing our another friend in his house.
I called Josh to ask what's going on and he said that everything's perfectly fine and they're eating pizza.
Turns out they had been recording the friend yelling "in pain" and Josh using his electronic tazer to make sounds to extort the girl to pay her debts.
Well, I said to the girl that I will go check on the situation and went to Joshes house.
Well, the girl said that she is scared to come pay her debts to Josh since he's insane. I said to the girl that it's okay that she pays them to me.
When the girl came to pay her debts Josh ran out of the forest with no pants on, these Harry Potter glasses on and electronic tazer on his hand screaming "The money! The money!"
The girl started running in panic and went to some stairway. She was having panic attack there and shieeet. Breathing like dying pig.
Well, we convinced her with another friend who was with me that the treat is over and that we took Josh to home and that he's super high.
Well, this was not part of our plan but when we were walking with the girl Josh came out of somewhere with a sauna spoon full of water asking her "Do you want some water? Feeling thirsty?"
And the girl collapsed. She knocked out. She was unresponsible for a while.
Okay, I had so fun writing this story. It was so fun live.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how funny I find you laughing at a girl you might have fucked up in some capacity, but again, no idea about the context. Just saying the laugh is infectious.


His laughs a bit maniacal


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

PrincessDiz said:


> She’s a blue roan cocker spaniel, half working breed and half show breed. Her mother won lots of silly doggy awards for being pretty. Dawnie is beautiful when she’s groomed, she’s a bit scruffy at moment because the groomers were shut. I grew up with springer spaniels, they are amazing dogs. My father used to keep 3 when he went hunting duck or pheasant.



 Springers fukkin rule, amazing dogs for sure, bit on the mental side though and don't remotely chill til they're at least 8... think they also have a high spot on the 'dogs who reaaalllyyy love food' list someone posted above

Dawnie is beautiful groomed or not


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'll tell you the story.
> We were about 15-16 at the time.
> We were dealing this RC which was AB-CHMINACA.
> Well, the girl was one of our dealers and she had trouble paying her debts.
> Well one night the girl called me and said that my friend, who we will call Josh from now on, who was my dealing partner was torturing our another friend in his house.
> I called Josh to ask what's going on and he said that everything's perfectly fine and they're eating pizza.
> Turns out they had been recording the friend yelling "in pain" and Josh using his electronic tazer to make sounds to extort the girl to pay her debts.
> Well, I said to the girl that I will go check on the situation and went to Joshes house.
> Well, the girl said that she is scared to come pay her debts to Josh since he's insane. I said to the girl that it's okay that she pays them to me.
> When the girl came to pay her debts Josh ran out of the forest with no pants on, these Harry Potter glasses on and electronic tazer on his hand screaming "The money! The money!"
> The girl started running in panic and went to some stairway. She was having panic attack there and shieeet. Breathing like dying pig.
> Well, we convinced her with another friend who was with me that the treat is over and that we took Josh to home and that he's super high.
> Well, this was not part of our plan but when we were walking with the girl Josh came out of somewhere with a sauna spoon full of water asking her "Do you want some water? Feeling thirsty?"
> And the girl collapsed. She knocked out. She was unresponsible for a while.
> Okay, I had so fun writing this story. It was so fun live.



That's fucked up, but also pretty funny. "Josh" sounds like a solid fuck-up friend


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> That's fucked up, but also pretty funny. "Josh" sounds like a solid fuck-up friend


He's in jail now. 8 years sentence. They wanted to get me too, but I'm free fuckers.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> His laughs a bit maniacal



That's why it's winning. It's maniacal, almost to the point of parody. Good laugh though, know  a good laugh when I hear it.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> He's in jail now. 8 years sentence. They wanted to get me too, but I'm free fuckers.



Could have called that one easily... well, I say that, but he could have been brilliant or fucked up, he chose the latter from the sound of things.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Could have called that one easily... well, I say that, but he could have been brilliant or fucked up, he chose the latter from the sound of things.


Well, but the thing is that I'm probably the more sketchy guy of us 2. 
We were like a family. 
One girl said that when she listens to me and Josh speak she could imagine that we had invented the universe. 
Now it's all ruined. It's all ruined. I miss 2013-2016.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Ahh, it's morning there right?
> It's 21:55 here.


noon.

I can't believe how terrible this day is going.  Fuck.  

All that hope squandered.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to have one more dab, think about HAPPY THOUGHTS and IGNORE EXTANT REALITY for JUST A LITTLE WHILE LONGER.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'll tell you the story.
> We were about 15-16 at the time.
> We were dealing this RC which was AB-CHMINACA.
> Well, the girl was one of our dealers and she had trouble paying her debts.
> Well one night the girl called me and said that my friend, who we will call Josh from now on, who was my dealing partner was torturing our another friend in his house.
> I called Josh to ask what's going on and he said that everything's perfectly fine and they're eating pizza.
> Turns out they had been recording the friend yelling "in pain" and Josh using his electronic tazer to make sounds to extort the girl to pay her debts.
> Well, I said to the girl that I will go check on the situation and went to Joshes house.
> Well, the girl said that she is scared to come pay her debts to Josh since he's insane. I said to the girl that it's okay that she pays them to me.
> When the girl came to pay her debts Josh ran out of the forest with no pants on, these Harry Potter glasses on and electronic tazer on his hand screaming "The money! The money!"
> The girl started running in panic and went to some stairway. She was having panic attack there and shieeet. Breathing like dying pig.
> Well, we convinced her with another friend who was with me that the treat is over and that we took Josh to home and that he's super high.
> Well, this was not part of our plan but when we were walking with the girl Josh came out of somewhere with a sauna spoon full of water asking her "Do you want some water? Feeling thirsty?"
> And the girl collapsed. She knocked out. She was unresponsible for a while.
> Okay, I had so fun writing this story. It was so fun live.



 actually LOL'ed at that - just the madness of the scenario (I don't think panic attacks are at all funny)

This is and isn't funny either - when I was around 20 we'd been tripping (shrooms I think) all night and thought we (me and mate) were well sober enough to go get some milk from the shop which opened at 6am
.......approached shop........for some reason I violently threw the door open and it smacked into a real old guy and knocked him to the floor....

.... matey and I walked into shop....looked at each other and both began howling (screaming even) with hysterical laughter (all the while being fully aware it was a serious situation)...I literally fell over laughing and continued screeching on the floor....suddenly we both stopped...matey grabbed me and we legged outta there at top speed and never went back

funny/not funny


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Well, but the thing is that I'm probably the more sketchy guy of us 2.
> We were like a family.
> One girl said that when she listens to me and Josh speak she could imagine that we had invented the universe.
> Now it's all ruined. It's all ruined. I miss 2013-2016.



Don't reminisce too much about the past. I have consistently remained as one of the most loco out of my friends, but we've all grown up in our own ways.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Don't reminisce too much about the past. I have consistently remained as one of the most loco out of my friends, but we've all grown up in our own ways.


I know, I know. 
But it's just that none of old friends are intact like we used to be. People are dead. In jail. In mental wards. 
I'm glad to be alive.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I know, I know.
> But it's just that none of old friends are intact like we used to be. People are dead. In jail. In mental wards.
> I'm glad to be alive.



I can relate, I mean I/we went way crazier than a lot of people and I should be dead. Emphasis on the "I" - I mean, getting found near some land mines after walking 50+km in a psychotic state in a third world country in one night. Then my parents and the US state dept coming around to check mortuaries and prisons and finally finding me after the most epic of drug runs... Yeah, I'm not proud, but I am glad to be alive man, trust me.


----------



## BK38

My parents were so sick of my shit at that point that they weren't going to even look for me. Thank god I had friends that said, "BK is in trouble, real trouble, he will die if you don't find him," they were right and crying on the phone. It's hard to forgive myself for that man.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I know, I know.
> But it's just that none of old friends are intact like we used to be. People are dead. In jail. In mental wards.
> I'm glad to be alive.


 
Same. (new scenes/friends will come (and go) though) Everything changes however, always and constantly 

Think quite a few on this site will have a similar feeling

(Hang on - its the Lounge - what I meant was " your 'friends' were all a figment of your imagination - Dracula Bandito's do not have 'friends')


----------



## Jabberwocky

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Same. (new scenes/friends will come (and go) though) Everything changes however, always and constantly
> 
> Think quite a few on this site will have a similar feeling
> 
> (Hang on - its the Lounge - what I meant was " your 'friends' were all a figment of your imagination - Dracula Bandito's do not have 'friends')


Yeah. 
I'm going to get 4x 2mg alprozelam bars. Spanish bars, but they're really good. Dealer gave me one for a test. Not some pressed shit, legit stuff from Spain. 
I'll eat 2x and my woman eats 2x.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah.
> I'm going to get 4x 2mg alprozelam bars. Spanish bars, but they're really good. Dealer gave me one for a test. Not some pressed shit, legit stuff from Spain.
> I'll eat 2x and my woman eats 2x.



Never really got the appeal of Alp as a recreational...


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeah.
> I'm going to get 4x 2mg alprozelam bars. Spanish bars, but they're really good. Dealer gave me one for a test. Not some pressed shit, legit stuff from Spain.
> I'll eat 2x and my woman eats 2x.



 I'd be out for 12 hours on an actual 4mg dose of actual alprazolam

just a x thread reference - ya-ba is literally all over Thailand - Bangkok is pretty much fuelled by it

anyway I can smell that dinner is cooked...


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

ageingpartyfiend said:


> I'd be out for 12 hours on an actual 4mg dose of actual alprazolam
> 
> just a x thread reference - ya-ba is literally all over Thailand - Bangkok is pretty much fuelled by it
> 
> anyway I can smell that dinner is cooked...



Yaba is so fucking dirty. I have done it, but it is so gross. Makes you a base human.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ageingpartyfiend said:


> I'd be out for 12 hours on an actual 4mg dose of actual alprazolam
> 
> just a x thread reference - ya-ba is literally all over Thailand - Bangkok is pretty much fuelled by it
> 
> anyway I can smell that dinner is cooked...


Yaba comes from Myanmar, there's documentaries about it on Netflix. 
Yeah, I have barely no tolerance too but I do huge doses when I do. Let's see how this works, it's starting to kick in.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Never really got the appeal of Alp as a recreational...


Yeye bro u come to discord?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Spain has one of the best poppies field.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yeye bro u come to discord?



Sure man, PM da link


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Wont ask for nudes since you're probably over 40.



2021.

I’m Capricorn. I age in reverse. I look the same as 10 years ago. So
STFU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[so angry] all I need is "yes sure" and my day will be 1% better

but it's turning into molasses


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sigh

I really want to be better and feel better

I'm thinking about drugs or food or some combination of both.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna try to get my dick wet again because it feels good ime


When u say wet do U mean all shitted up?


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Shady's Fox said:


> Spain has one of the best poppies field.



Bayer own a lot of them...

...I remember reading about a certain scurvy outlaw type whose crew would creep into those fields in the dead of night and return with a LOT of very high quality opium...and they'd return many many times per season...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> When u say wet do U mean all shitted up?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

now even soso making me think about how i'm horny

omfg

i need RELEASE tonight after the day I've had... but I am going to be proactive so I can enjoy my time


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> now even soso making me think about how i'm horny
> 
> omfg
> 
> i need RELEASE tonight after the day I've had... but I am going to be proactive so I can enjoy my time



 here ya go man - I've needed them before too






						Release
					

Drugs, The Law & Human Rights




					www.release.org.uk


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> now even soso making me think about how i'm horny
> 
> omfg
> 
> i need RELEASE tonight after the day I've had... but I am going to be proactive so I can enjoy my time


U gotta wash that ass out before u fuck it?  
U like the smell of ass/shit?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> U gotta wash that ass out before u fuck it?
> U like the smell of ass/shit?


My love interest does it himself

Do you think vaginas always smell great?


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> U gotta wash that ass out before u fuck it?
> U like the smell of ass/shit?



stop trying to get gay sex tips from cap. Just get out there and start fooling around. That's the only way you'll learn.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> My love interest does it himself
> 
> Do you think vaginas always smell great?


Better than shit yes. 100%


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> My love interest does it himself
> 
> Do you think vaginas always smell great?



ewwwwwww just reminded me of the first pussy i ever tasted at 16 yr old, was fukkin rank, nearly puked all over her...didn't go anywhere near another one for a year or so as thought they all smelled like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Better than shit yes. 100%


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> stop trying to get gay sex tips from cap. Just get out there and start fooling around. That's the only way you'll learn.


Ahh Mel. Can’t talk to u cuz u keep banning me.
U butt hurt little bitch. Next step u be doxxing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

honestly thank you @Soso78 you're making me think about sex and getting my dick wet instead of the tedium of life, thank you seriously

I am looking forward to tonight instead of dreading the rest of the day now


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


>


U been with some dirty women.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jeeeez. rotten fish or poop? what the hell you all fucking?


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Soso78 said:


> U been with some dirty women.



I've been with one dirty woman and some dirrrty women too


----------



## Soso78

ghostandthedarknes said:


> jeeeez. rotten fish or poop? what the hell you all fucking?


Apparently captain fuckin both lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soso78 said:


> Apparently captain fuckin both lol


laundry day must be extra sucky imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> 2021.
> 
> I’m Capricorn. I age in reverse. I look the same as 10 years ago. So
> STFU


Nudes then pls.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh shit the conversation with BK was fun as fuck. 
He claimed to be Yoda, but I'm fucking Chuck Norris. 
He's a dirty and weak man. 
No hate bro, it was all fucking around.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> laundry day must be extra sucky imo


You have no idea.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Oh shit the conversation with BK was fun as fuck.
> He claimed to be Yoda, but I'm fucking Chuck Norris.
> He's a dirty and weak man.
> No hate bro, it was all fucking around.



bk is really cool

I am sorry I'm not in a better mood today, I will shape up my alpha game soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw why do I even fight my feelings?  They're just going to win anyways.  I should just work on enjoying being miserable like oscar the grouch instead of trying to be happy when my body seeks the dank reek of the abyss


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw why do I even fight my feelings?  They're just going to win anyways.  I should just work on enjoying being miserable like oscar the grouch instead of trying to be happy when my body seeks the dank reek of the abyss


nah man. they your feelings. only you can control them but it's hard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> nah man. they your feelings. only you can control them but it's hard.


I don't believe in free will, bunch of nonsense. 

I'm feeling pretty awesome but it's because I got baked.  Totally not in my control.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1000 frustrating things but I'm doing what I need to and it feels good I AM SO MAD THOUGH 

KAYLEIGH
NEED
BENZOS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

KAYLEIGH NEED BENZOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GET ME MY BENZOS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

plant based food iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got my nightmare over with.  I woke up crying this morning but I'm smiling now.  HOW DO U LIKE ME NOW WORLD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m in Louisville tonite and tomorrow. Prolly gonna check out the Slugger factory, never been. I gotta bet some money on horse racing at Churchill Downs while I’m in town for sure. That’s about all I can think to do in Louisville. Oh yeah, I cannot forget to go swing by Mitch McConnell’s house and fart in his mailbox.
> 
> I forgot that the bars close at 4:00 am here too, so that’s something. There has to be something that I’m forgetting about Louisville?
> Weren’t the Wright brothers from here?


That sounds like fun. 

I'm glad you're having a good time man 

I'm doing ok now that I got my terrible shit done


----------



## Fiori di Bella

ghostandthedarknes said:


> jeeeez. rotten fish or poop? what the hell you all fucking?


* Trimethylaminuria = Fish Odor Syndrome*
People with Trimethylaminuria emit a fishy smell because their bodies are unable to break down trimethylamine, a chemical compound that has a pungent odor. People plagued with this disorder have been described as smelling like rotting fish, rotting eggs, garbage, or urine. As this compound builds up in the body, it causes affected people to give off a strong odor in their sweat, urine, and breath. The smell worsens when the patient ingests choline-rich foods like eggs or meat. There is no cure for this condition.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hope your fuck boy comes over to fuck.


Me too.  He's perfect, I am just horned up as hell.  I was edging myself last night and stopped before I came.  It felt so good.  I'm sure I'll blow a quick first load before round 2


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m in Louisville tonite and tomorrow. Prolly gonna check out the Slugger factory, never been. I gotta bet some money on horse racing at Churchill Downs while I’m in town for sure. That’s about all I can think to do in Louisville. Oh yeah, I cannot forget to go swing by Mitch McConnell’s house and fart in his mailbox.
> 
> I forgot that the bars close at 4:00 am here too, so that’s something. There has to be something that I’m forgetting about Louisville?
> Weren’t the Wright brothers from here?



Henry's Ark?

It looks like the kind of menagerie where you definitely won't have your consciousness transferred into an animal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Fire&Water

BellaJewel said:


> * Trimethylaminuria = Fish Odor Syndrome*
> People with Trimethylaminuria emit a fishy smell because their bodies are unable to break down trimethylamine, a chemical compound that has a pungent odor. People plagued with this disorder have been described as smelling like rotting fish, rotting eggs, garbage, or urine. As this compound builds up in the body, it causes affected people to give off a strong odor in their sweat, urine, and breath. The smell worsens when the patient ingests choline-rich foods like eggs or meat. There is no cure for this condition.


Forgot the no bathing part


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hope your fuck boy comes over to fuck.


I hope your fuck boy comes over _*to craft!*_
You two can create some dandy things and you’ll have keepsakes of your inspired night for many years to come!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I hope your fuck boy comes over _*to craft!*_
> You two can create some dandy things and you’ll have keepsakes of your inspired night for many years to come!


I'm pretty good with the side projects, he doesn't seem too terribly invested in anything else.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> gotta bet some money on horse racing at Churchill Downs while I’m in town for sure.



This.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[mega sigh] he's with family again so i'm gonna have to wait another day

load will be yuge


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: creamy quinoa
> 
> 
> The yellow rubbery chunks in semen that occur when a man doesn't ejaculate for long period of time. It's caused by sugars and proteins that coagulate because of excess testosterone that hasn't been released through regular ejaculation. The appearance of this type of semen resembles the delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com



This made me throw up in my mouth


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: creamy quinoa
> 
> 
> The yellow rubbery chunks in semen that occur when a man doesn't ejaculate for long period of time. It's caused by sugars and proteins that coagulate because of excess testosterone that hasn't been released through regular ejaculation. The appearance of this type of semen resembles the delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com


Oh shit. Used to slick get worried about that. Good to know it for all normies.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s a cruel reminder driving by Paul Brown stadium, just how terrible the Cincinnati Bengals have always sucked. This year will be no different.


I have heard Cincinnati as a city in its entirety sucks.


----------



## schizopath

Gonna watch the legendary "Tucker and Dale vs Evil"


----------



## MemphisX3

So apparantely its wrong to take a stance and say that you will not currently nor in the future entertain the idea of dating any woman that currently has or has had an onlyfans page.

Look, do you and grind hard and get your money. What you have to understand is that not all people, especially men, are going to have the same idea as you in regards to a woman using her body and looks to obtain financial security and there will be consequences acutely and also further down the line that are unforeseeable. 

Most men are not secure and confident to hold down a HEALTHY relationship when he knows a large portion men in his community have seen his significant others naked body and most likely doing raunchy things. 

You also have to understand that men have egos and other men take great joy at taking slices at other men egos; especially when it pertains to a woman he has feelings for. Another consequence of this will be your man getting heckled at, in public, private, land, air and sea about your onlyfans and your attitude towards your body and its direct link to your financial security.

It will also be a gigantic liability to yourself in regards to you being able to hold down a relationship without some other woman coming along and taking him with the simple fact that she does not have an onlyfans for whatever reason and therefore does not have all the drama and anxiety that comes with it.

Be prepared for a fucking landslide of revenge porn as well.

"I dont care I need a confident man that can deal with me and my choices on my body and means to provide for myself and kids etc." That's fucking fine and great and I support that and I hope that with enough time our society will shift views on such things but the thing you have to understand is that you dont currently live in those open minded times and dudes my age ain't going for all that shit because we didnt get to see our peers naked like the younger generations do and that was just not the vibe. 

In closing that I would like to say you are a very nice young lady and are very attractive but I am afraid I can not date you now or in the future because of my stance on women with onlyfans pages. Having said that, can I please get the onlyfans link so I can see you bang out your snatch with a 10inch dildo so I can heckle all of your future BFs. Plzkthx


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm not ho hating I am simply stating my opinion. I love women with loose morals and even looser ideas on sexuality. I just dont want a woman that shares all that and more with my entire city.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> Oh shit. Used to slick get worried about that. Good to know it for all normies.


Ex-boyfriend used to speak about the risk of developing this frightening condition, anytime he felt we weren’t having sex often enough.

*DSB = Deadly Semen Backup*

Deadly semen backup, or as doctors call it DSB, is a condition brought on by extended male abstinence , frequently combined with the absence of masturbation , resulting in massive loads of semen accumulating in the lower pelvis area, and travelling up to the brain and central nervous system. The accumulated semen interferes with the operation of the brain and can result in death. The condition can only be remedied by immediate and continued application of oral stimulation and vaginal stimulation.


----------



## schizopath

Memphis, I know you are a man of standards. Watch this

https://ww5.fmovie.sc/online/tucker-and-dale-vs-evil-2010/watching.html/?ep=10


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> What you have to understand is that not all people, especially men, are going to have the same idea as you in regards to a woman using her body and looks to obtain financial security


And until you are securing my financial future, you have no say. 



MemphisX3 said:


> Be prepared for a fucking landslide of revenge porn as well.


Eh, builds character.


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> Ex-boyfriend used to speak about the risk of developing this frightening condition, anytime he felt we weren’t having sex often enough.
> 
> *DSB = Deadly Semen Backup*
> 
> Deadly semen backup, or as doctors call it DSB, is a condition brought on by extended male abstinence , frequently combined with the absence of masturbation , resulting in massive loads of semen accumulating in the lower pelvis area, and travelling up to the brain and central nervous system. The accumulated semen interferes with the operation of the brain and can result in death. The condition can only be remedied by immediate and continued application of oral stimulation and vaginal stimulation.


I always thought it was legit medically impossible for a man to abstain from ejaculation. I figure once enough semen built up it would jsut evacuate at the slightest touch.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm not ho hating I am simply stating my opinion. I love women with loose morals and even looser ideas on sexuality. I just dont want a woman that shares all that and more with my entire city.



Why you gotta be hatin’?


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And until you are securing my financial future, you have no say.
> 
> 
> Eh, builds character.


I dont ever want a "say" in a woman's financial future as I would never allow a woman to have a "say" in mine. Essentially if you have an onlyfans page you are giving a good bit of men a say in your financial future.

I 100% am self aware that this issue is tied to my own insecurity issues and deep rooted opinions on societal norms but I also shouldn't be expected to twist my stance to match them. I just have to confront and deal with the consequences just as women with OF pages have to.


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> Why you gotta be hatin’?


Insecurities and deep rooted systemic beliefs in the patriarchal dominated U.S. society.


----------



## MemphisX3

BellaJewel said:


> Why you gotta be hatin’?


Also I love whores. I jsut wouldnt date one...I am also not calling women with OF pages whores and not using the term whores in a offensive way.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

You sound like the guy who wants a stripper girlfriend but then whines bc your girlfriend is a stripper.


----------



## MemphisX3

Having said all this I DO wish we had onlyfans and all the online shit back when I was in high school or early 20s....I would have stayed a broke motherfucker on 3 or 4 specific women....wonder if they have made an over 35 MILF onlyfans page for themselves...


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> You sound like the guy who wants a stripper girlfriend but then whines bc your girlfriend is a stripper.


Ok, so if I wouldn't date a girl with an onlyfans page what line of thinking made you come to the conclusion that I would date a stripper?

I wouldnt even have a conversation with a stripper and that's not because of her jobs that's because IME strippers have shitty attitudes and don't see men for anything other than ATMs.

I want to date a quiet librarian that has melanin and a positive vibe but also has a healthy sex drive and sexual outlook. DUH


----------



## MemphisX3

I would settle for a school teacher


----------



## D's

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m in Louisville tonite and tomorrow. Prolly gonna check out the Slugger factory, never been. I gotta bet some money on horse racing at Churchill Downs while I’m in town for sure. That’s about all I can think to do in Louisville. Oh yeah, I cannot forget to go swing by Mitch McConnell’s house and fart in his mailbox.
> 
> I forgot that the bars close at 4:00 am here too, so that’s something. There has to be something that I’m forgetting about Louisville?
> Weren’t the Wright brothers from here?



There's some fun shit to do around town, over on the east side is where some good bars and spots are in general. not sure if you like touristy type of shit, but the water front park is pretty neat, and if u feel up to it there is the walking bridge. some pretty cool views while walking across it.
there is a giant statue of a dude and his huge penis on market street if you are into that type of shit.


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> I would settle for a school teacher


Female school shooter? Now THATS HOT


----------



## schizopath




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

D's said:


> there is a giant statue of a dude and his huge penis on market street if you are into that type of shit.


That’s definitely more his speed.


----------



## MemphisX3

D's said:


> There's some fun shit to do around town, over on the east side is where some good bars and spots are in general. not sure if you like touristy type of shit, but the water front park is pretty neat, and if u feel up to it there is the walking bridge. some pretty cool views while walking across it.
> there is a giant statue of a dude and his huge penis on market street if you are into that type of shit.


Are you the original D's?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Imposter imposter!


----------



## MsDiz

I’d happily pay someone to knock me out with some chloroform so I can miss out on going through this hideous period!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Mysterier

MemphisX3 said:


> Are you the original D's?



Recipe has changed over the years iirc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: creamy quinoa
> 
> 
> The yellow rubbery chunks in semen that occur when a man doesn't ejaculate for long period of time. It's caused by sugars and proteins that coagulate because of excess testosterone that hasn't been released through regular ejaculation. The appearance of this type of semen resembles the delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com


I still remember this, and told my love interest about it.  He didn't know the chemistry behind the consistency after a few days and found it interesting.  He certainly likes it if I've not blown in a few days.    

Got a load I need to shoot.


----------



## Shady's Fox

See reptilian environments

feel the vulnerabity in your chest, how it basically walks through you and you're stuck in V


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I draw a big circle around Cincinnati on the map and write AVOID, same with Columbus and definitely Cleveland.


While we’re circling those Ohio cities that start with a C and that ought to  be avoided, let us not forget Canton and Chillicothe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It sure does suck, no love coming from me. But right on the other side of the river, there’s a lot cool shit to do and a cool music scene, but your in fucking Kentucky! I draw a big circle around Cincinnati on the map and write AVOID, same with Columbus and definitely Cleveland.


I have fond memories of seeing whores on the streets of Cleveland as a teenager.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> See reptilian environments
> 
> feel the vulnerabity in your chest, how it basically walks through you and you're stuck in V


Hear arachnoid antechambers
Touch the vultures in your mind while they fly through you and you're stuck here forever


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hear arachnoid antechambers
> Touch the vultures in your mind while they fly through you and you're stuck here forever



It's mediocre'


----------



## Shady's Fox

No one could handle my dark side, I am scared of it too sometimes. Shady's a really fucked up demon to incubate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady you're like all the angst of a kid who dropped their icecream.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I wear it with a butterfly around my neck so light can sneak out, from now and hold on a sec


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have fond memories of seeing whores on the streets of Cleveland as a teenager.


I have fabulous memories of seeing whores in downtown San Diego, while waiting in the car for my dad, who was visiting a bathhouse. I remember specifically that some were dressed pretty neat, to my 5 year old eyes! This was before the downtown SD area was revitalized and updated with $2 million high rise condos, fab restaurants and Petco Park. Interestingly, after that bathhouse closed the building became The Museum of Death.


----------



## BK38

We're hurtling through the abyss at the moment.. 10 pages in 24 hrs? Holy shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I have fabulous memories of seeing whores in downtown San Diego, while waiting in the car for my dad, who was visiting a bathhouse. I remember specifically that some were dressed pretty neat, to my 5 year old eyes! This was before the downtown SD area was revitalized and updated with $2 million high rise condos, fab restaurants and Petco Park. Interestingly, after that bathhouse closed the building became The Museum of Death.


That's a shame they closed it.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Let’s keep typing shit. This thread will be burned in no time.



I'm sure we don't need to try to do that, I'm curious to see what the new Abyss iteration will be called.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Abyss is Charismatic


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Abyss is Abysmal!


----------



## Mysterier

The Abyss is a blissful kiss of human helicoids.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's a shame they closed it.


We still have 2 bathhouses that are open, although they may be closed currently, due to COVID...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> We still have 2 bathhouses that are open, although they may be closed currently, due to COVID...


I can understand the covid temporary closings.

There are some here I just have never gone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What’s up with bath houses in SoCal. They don’t have them in Ohio or in New England iirc. Why is everyone so dirty in California and no where else in this country? I need answers.


the rest of the country is dirty

we're clean cuz of the baths iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

am eatin a big tasty

and havin a cold pepsi glass

life is good iirc


----------



## Jabberwocky

My Dad told me there were whorehouses in East Peoria in the 30s and 40s. I wondered what, does he think I'm into that sort of thing? Besides I wasn't planning to stop in Peoria on the way from LA to Wisconsin anyway?


----------



## MemphisX3

Yall boring


----------



## Captain.Heroin

first I've heard of a pet raccoon

possums and raccoons can be rather majestic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dick swole af and i think it's gonna happen tonight i'm so excited... keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jabberwocky

>Be wolfgang
>Get no attention
>Go listen to DMW's vocaroo which mas made to cheer up Sr. Moderator named CH
>2 Sr. Moderators thought it was fun and joked along
>Get inferiority complex from DMW's alpha laugh
>Bingo! He spoke about putting Wolfgang in a gulag, that's a death threat
>Give warning to DMW for absolutely NO reason, because of power tripping
>Use the small power you have in a internet forum like a little dictator
>Have a miserable life


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> dick swole af and i think it's gonna happen tonight i'm so excited... keeping my fingers crossed



you should try posting on bl during sex instead of just before and after


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> >Be wolfgang
> >Get no *attention*


I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> I don't think that word means what you think it means.


Please, you make silly fucking notifications when I start ignoring you. 
"Death threats" 
Sure bro. Sure bro. Sure bro.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Please, you make silly fucking notifications when I start ignoring you.
> "Death threats"
> Sure bro. Sure bro. Sure bro.


But some people thought you were funny!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sumvon isss going to be poonished....


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

What the fuck happened to fall- and whyyy is winter here so soon?


----------



## Jabberwocky

w01fg4ng said:


> But some people thought you were funny!


You're sad and you're using you power wrong. 
Humor is subjective and the people I made worst threats to found them funny.
I said I will punish people IN abyss. Threat made in place that exists in internet is pretty hard to put into action.


----------



## MemphisX3

I need a haircut but I dont want to pay for it and my beard is looking mountain mannish.

Haircuts should be a human right and barbers should be state employees. YEAH I SAID IT FIGHT ME.


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> What the fuck happened to fall- and whyyy is winter here so soon?


Wtf do you live. Its gonna hit 88 here today


----------



## MemphisX3

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You're sad and you're using you power wrong.
> Humor is subjective and the people I made worst threats to found them funny.
> I said I will punish people IN abyss. Threat made in place that exists in internet is pretty hard to put into action.


Wolfie is pretty good people in all honesty


----------



## schizopath

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> What the fuck happened to fall- and whyyy is winter here so soon?


When is the summer gonna come?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Get your PLUR outta my face Memphis.

And its cold here im in a jacket.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Get your PLUR outta my face Memphis.
> 
> And its cold here im in a jacket.


Bro, dont tell me where to put my PLUR. I put my PLUR in my pocket long enough. I can throw my PLUR wherever I want. You will just have to deal with it, good sir!

I cant fucking wait for jacket weather.  Fall is my favorite time of the year. 

Aren't you in bahstun?


----------



## MemphisX3

Shit is suppose to slide into the low 80s by next week though and by that time I'll be out there pulling in 5lb+ bass and rubbing it in my nephew and all my friends faces


----------



## MemphisX3

I go fishing with my nephew and only catch like 1 or 2 bass and then I strictly help him and my neice etc...well this 8 year old child the other day tells me I dont know what I am doing because he catches more fish than me yet he completely ignores the fact I spend 4 of the 5 hours we are out there helping him and his sister. He also thinks all the fish I post on facebook are caught by other people and handed to me. I love that kid.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MemphisX3 said:


> Bro, dont tell me where to put my PLUR. I put my PLUR in my pocket long enough. I can throw my PLUR wherever I want. You will just have to deal with it, good sir!
> 
> I cant fucking wait for jacket weather.  Fall is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> Aren't you in bahstun?



Listen - i give a lot of PLUR myself. It's just yours is sub par and frankly makes me want to vomit. If you're to PLUR you can't half ass it. 

See that smiley was PLUR because i don't want you to take it seriously.

Fall is my favorite too i love jackets more pockets and shit.

Yeah i am. Do i need to ask where you're from?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hoodies r dope 2


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Listen - i give a lot of PLUR myself. It's just yours is sub par and frankly makes me want to vomit. If you're to PLUR you can't half ass it.
> 
> See that smiley was PLUR because i don't want you to take it seriously.
> 
> Fall is my favorite too i love jackets more pockets and shit.
> 
> Yeah i am. Do i need to ask where you're from?


I have to admit I'm new to the PLUR and it is slacking a bit

I mean isnt it obvious I'm from Egypt?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you should try posting on bl during sex instead of just before and after


omfg mal I am drained, I came 3x and then we went for a 4th round


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> What the fuck happened to fall- and whyyy is winter here so soon?


Fall got cancel cultured


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omfg, problems

i am so mad, triggered, angry, ahhhhh *rage* I can't handle this

only good thing in my life is my love interest


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


a+ imo, them feels


----------



## BK38

I needs some THC n TLC


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

hahaha I found 3 lorazepam at work today I forgot i found them, it was a shity day to, besides that not to bad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I needs some THC n TLC


i got you on both fronts bae


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

first 2 are jewels


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well, give man power if you truly want to see his charther.
Weak, easily provocated, fake as fuck and 2 inches + pretty slim.
Wolfie got little bit power here and now he is acting like little Kim Jong Un.
I heard that Eminem invented his alter-egos name after seeing Wolfies dick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is life treating you otherwise dmw?


----------



## Shady's Fox

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*wet*

going to try to get things going in a bit... thinking of the SHADE factor


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just cleaned my bong, had a dab, made sure I got all my plebe work done, and am planning on more cool things tonight. 

I can't believe I got laid so much last night, it was so good.  It was pretty hot too.  I would share details but it would gross out BK & the heteros


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw inspired by the gift thread i downloaded Pirro's book

LIARS LEAKERS AND LIBERALS

it's going to be juicy

but i want to read Bolton's book and Cohen's book first

oh that reminds me i need to illegally download Cohen's book too


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> How is life treating you otherwise dmw?


It is okay. My fiancee got away from hospital at like 5 hours. She was fine, it was just a scary situation.
I don't want nothing bad to happen to her.
Can't sleep, but we watch some series. Wish we had some money, so we could get benzos.
Just shot up 1.5mg of bupre, it helps a bit. My legs are cramping little, ate some magnesium but it doesn't seem to help. 
I will ask one guy if he would lond us some benzos till friday. just a few.


Shady's Fox said:


> @DeadManWalkin'


Great song. Myself, not a Stan tho. 
I worship only myself.
Listen to this, my man Madness introduced me to this song which was a gift blessed by gods warm hand.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It is okay. My fiancee got away from hospital at like 5 hours. She was fine, it was just a scary situation.
> I don't want nothing bad to happen to her.
> Can't sleep, but we watch some series. Wish we had some money, so we could get benzos.
> Just shot up 1.5mg of bupre, it helps a bit. My legs are cramping little, ate some magnesium but it doesn't seem to help.
> I will ask one guy if he would lond us some benzos till friday. just a few.
> 
> Great song. Myself, not a Stan tho.
> I worship only myself.
> Listen to this, my man Madness introduced me to this song which was a gift blessed by gods warm hand.


I'm glad she's OK.  I am hoping she is feeling better. 

I am debating doing things by going to the grocery store but I hate being around other people.  

I guess I'm going to keep withdrawing into video games for now.  Feels pretty good though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> but i want to read Bolton's book


Bolton is a broken record. 
I have read some of his stuff and it's all the same. 
He's definitely extremely smart guy, no denying that. 
I agree on many things with him, but he's a warhawk which I don't agree with.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> It is okay. My fiancee got away from hospital at like 5 hours. She was fine, it was just a scary situation.
> I don't want nothing bad to happen to her.
> Can't sleep, but we watch some series. Wish we had some money, so we could get benzos.
> Just shot up 1.5mg of bupre, it helps a bit. My legs are cramping little, ate some magnesium but it doesn't seem to help.
> I will ask one guy if he would lond us some benzos till friday. just a few.
> 
> Great song. Myself, not a Stan tho.
> I worship only myself.
> Listen to this, my man Madness introduced me to this song which was a gift blessed by gods warm hand.



I hope you get your benzos man. No one should ever be denied their benzos. 
They should be easily available in high doses just like antibiotics.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Bolton is a broken record.
> I have read some of his stuff and it's all the same.
> He's definitely extremely smart guy, no denying that.
> I agree on many things with him, but he's a warhawk which I don't agree with.


I want BOLTON for PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I hope you get your benzos man. No one should ever be denied their benzos.


+1. Life is unbearable without the medicine.  I would describe how thoroughly my functioning and life have unraveled and what not but it's a common story.


----------



## Shady's Fox

his man insanity0

you live in a dream world

don't get sucked into the void, pay attention to the unseen


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I want BOLTON for PRESIDENT!!!


you spelled Ozzy wrong.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I want BOLTON for PRESIDENT!!!


I don't think he has the charisma. He's more of an intellectual guy, than a politician. He has a temper tho, but he would have no changes in race.
I wouldn't want to see him as US president, because he would start wars which would lead to annoying people coming to Europe to "escape".
Hahhah, here 3% of the comers are actually Syrian, but once they're inside the country they can claim that they're gay or some shit and then they can't be deported. 70-80% are men. Most are around 21-35. 
It's all bullshit that there's women and children coming. We call them "beard-childs" because of they claim to be like 17 when they come, so deportation would be harder. 
We also have EXTREMELY degenerate government right now which tries to pass a law which would make these people seen as children in the eyes of the law till 25 years old.
I'm pretty sure it wont go through and even if it goes the next government strictly conservatives and free marketers and they will be reversing the changes. 
I'm waiting with a smile on my face.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Norway it's the way to go, in 20yrs USA will be hollow. ( in terms of population )


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We don't lose wars imo


----------



## Shady's Fox

that's just like..

your opinion man


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

the abyss chapter iii: MAKE THE ABYSS GREAT AGAIN


----------



## Hylight

AGAIN THE ABYSS IS GREAT !!


Heeeeee hee

jk


----------



## schizopath

Getting bupre today but can barely wait.... SICK


----------



## BK38

Favorite headline from this AM:


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

OH SHIT NIBBA THERES METH BACK ON SALE!


----------



## schizopath

This edition of "Pop Goes Rap" sucks





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## schizopath

Good Shit. LUL


----------



## schizopath

So all of my friends owe me bupre due tomorrow. We ll see who is who.


----------



## MemphisX3

Man in the last few months I have gotten pretty damn swoll up as far as muscle gains are concerned. I have stalled/plateaued on strength but I'm OK with that. Cant afford to injure myself over ego. 

I still got plenty of fat to burn but I am pretty satisfied with what I got going right now.

I need to switch it up and shock my muscles and that's gonna take some finagling with the weights I got at home but I can pull it off.

TL;DR i lift weight. Fight me.


----------



## schizopath

I ll bring a knife and lets fight


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> So all of my friends owe me bupre due tomorrow. We ll see who is who.


1 person will pay you back


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> I ll bring a knife and lets fight


I have seen pictures of you. I would gladly take on that challenge and super confident I would still prevail


----------



## MemphisX3

No disrespect schizo. I'm just a pretty big dude. I'm confident I could legit bench press you


----------



## MemphisX3

In all honesty schizo I would just lure you in and some how disarm you and then give you a big hug and give you compliments and words of encouragement


----------



## Shady's Fox

Doesn't matter, you prlly know but I don't blame ya, the boredom gets us all. If I boxed, don't you think I could punch your top head and your teeth would fall in your throat?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> No disrespect schizo. I'm just a pretty big dude. I'm confident I could legit bench press you


big guys make allota noise when they hit the ground iirc


----------



## schizopath

1 person paying me back is gonna save my weekend. Too fucking much time and drugs spent on women who just arent worth it. Like fuck it. At this point its juts funny. Irl shit.


----------



## schizopath

And man I would hug you too


----------



## schizopath

If I get paid by two persons out of 4 my faith in life will be restored


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> If I get paid by two persons out of 4 my faith in life will be restored


Dont laugh at me for having only 4 friends (in this city). Its not about the quantity, its the quality of friends.


----------



## schizopath

FUCK YOU BITCH ASS JUNKIE. LAST TIME I SAW YOU I GAVE YOU BUPRE FOR FREE. NOW YOU CANT EVEN GIVE ME ONE KLONOPIN. FUCK OUTTA MY LIFE.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Doesn't matter, you prlly know but I don't blame ya, the boredom gets us all. If I boxed, don't you think I could punch your top head and your teeth would fall in your throat?


If you trained in boxing, yea sure. Never said I was a tough guy ninja warrior homie


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> If you trained in boxing, yea sure.


I never told you Ive boxed a shit lot?


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> big guys make allota noise when they hit the ground iirc


Gravity and what not


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> I never told you Ive boxed a shit lot?


Nah you didnt mention that. Still confident.


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Nah you didnt mention that. Still confident.


Wait till I take benzos and youre going down


----------



## schizopath

Right now peace sounds good. Or a text message of "I got bupre".


----------



## schizopath

Mood issues? Nah br0


----------



## schizopath

You havent even seen my final form! -> Quits his 5mg zyprexa


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> You havent even seen my final form! -> Quits his 5mg zyprexa


All I need is bupre and I dont even need that junk ass shit. Where the fuck is Gestapo when you need it?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

schizopath said:


> Wait till I take benzos and youre going down



Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## schizopath

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Are you talking to yourself?


My normal bullshit. Mods should have standards iirc.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> My normal bullshit.


Chewy chewy
Yummy yummy yummy
Sharp and pointy
Yummy yummy yummy
Break me off a piece of
That tasty treat
Sugar in my teeth
Demons in my dreams
Watch me while I sleep
For eternity


----------



## schizopath

Bury me six feet deep
Bury me six feet deep
Bury me six feet deep
Bury me six feet deep
Bury me six feet deep
Cover me in concrete
Turn me into a street
Bury me six feet deep
Cover me in concrete
Turn me into a street


----------



## schizopath

Cap I cant take the fwb shit anymore


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

schizopath said:


> I never told you Ive boxed a shit lot?


Thing he was talking to shady...



Shady's Fox said:


> Doesn't matter, you prlly know but I don't blame ya, the boredom gets us all. If I boxed, don't you think I could punch your top head and your teeth would fall in your throat?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Cap I cant take the fwb shit anymore


put a ring on it imo


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i just woke up, am feeling like crap, and have things to do






pray for mojo


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> put a ring on it imo


She whines. I cant take emotional attachment unless its just friendly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> She whines. I cant take emotional attachment unless its just friendly.


Women can be like that. 

The guy I like is totally awesome.  I would marry him except he wants kids and who wants that.  Nightmare reality.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You guys, I have so much work.  If only I had some good drugs I could get this done. 

I don't feel the passing time. The past doesn't exist; it's only an echo of noise in my mind. The future is destroyed because I live for the moment and I never see any future in front of me. My life condition is like a reflex of energy: a corpse falling into energy's power.


----------



## schizopath

Holy shit. Naivety is to be blamed in your case. Sounds like it wont last. But good luck. I need my peace. Personally.

TRUMP 2020 KEEP AMERICA GREAT!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Holy shit. Naivety is to be blamed in your case. Sounds like it wont last. But good luck. I need my peace. Personally.
> 
> TRUMP 2020 KEEP AMERICA GREAT!


I'll have a kid to keep him happy but I want a life too


----------



## BK38

Fuck, I just had one of those incredibly deep naps where you wake up kinda sweaty and disoriented and not entirely sure where you are.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'll have a kid to keep him happy but I want a life too



That's not fair to the kid though... It's not like it's a puppy or something.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That's not fair to the kid though... It's not like it's a puppy or something.


I'm not opposed to having a kid because I wouldn't love them.  I'm opposed to ruining the earth with more human beings.


----------



## schizopath

I mean Im professional in everything I do. No emotional connect please. Im master of shit I dont know.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm ok with an emotional connection, you can grope my package too, just write me the bzd script pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

KAYLEiGH NEEDS BENZOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what shithole country do I have to move to so that I can get otc hypnotic benzos

France?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wet for MAGA Bieber


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg HE CALLED ME HIS BOO

I can die happy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[listens to power electronics loudly]


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> [listens to power electronics loudly]


Listen to this shit


----------



## schizopath

Bitches need my help for resetting a stolen laptop and then wont throw some bupre in exchange. STABBY STAB.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Bitches need my help for resetting a stolen laptop and then wont throw some bupre in exchange. STABBY STAB.


Sounds like you fiending for that bupe pretty hard. 

I can't blame you, I would be in your shoes if I didn't use my last 1% of my soul's will power to quit.  Now I'm stuck in the dismal deterministic abyss.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> wet for MAGA Bieber


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sounds like you fiending for that bupe pretty hard.


Friend threw me some weed and gabapentin. Shits not bad but everyone owes me cause I handle my shit professionally. Im a fucking fiend but have standards.


----------



## schizopath

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Friend threw me some weed and gabapentin. Shits not bad but everyone owes me cause I handle my shit professionally. Im a fucking fiend but have standards.


Got dabs and beers but can't drink.  Got lots of work.  Started it.  It's going to take all fuckin' day and I'm already miserable and tired of it.  

I still can't get over my love interest called me his boo    I am so happy.  Even if I'm miserable from the rest of this it is like the 1 thing gonna get me through.


----------



## schizopath

Unless you didnt want it and for you Id be dishonest




__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I had my day to myself I'd take some plebe music find the sheet music and make a sweet remix and sing to my lover and make him go *awwww* but instead

I have this shitpile of shit to do


----------



## schizopath

5 gabapentins out of 5mg bupre this time


----------



## schizopath

Tell him hes a fucking hero. Did you hear the real story of what happened?


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Did you hear the real story of what happened?


Like how they tried to blame GOTH BOI CLIQUE at first. Bitch please.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That dude lives down the street from me. I’m sure he’s into to butt stuff. l’ll get ya one xmas.


young dumb & full of cum ime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Tell him hes a fucking hero. Did you hear the real story of what happened?


Did you see him on the Repub national convention? 

Normally 18 year olds don't get me interested but he was lookin good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck guise my gut hurts something fierce

it keeps interupting my soul torment


----------



## schizopath

I wanna get back to meth + runescape money BITCH


----------



## schizopath

The inflation is real. 35%+ price drop. Not worth it. Maybe bupre and benzos?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> The inflation is real. 35%+ price drop. Not worth it. Maybe bupre and benzos?


it's because the economy got really bad so all the Venezuelans are doing it because there are no real jobs anymore and gas trafficking isn't worth the risk/sometimes not as profitable as it needs to be


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I wanna get back to meth + runescape money BITCH


I want to get back to seducing my lover and COVID relief checks

but congress is flopping hard

conserving my thc hurts so bad, I have to give in, get high, KEEP DOING SOULTORTURE.EXE






*heroin is the black plague
it's the zombie apocalypse
it is evil




*


----------



## Shady's Fox

ey


----------



## schizopath

But you know the meth struggle is real. Personal struggles are like a joke compared to my real problems.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> ey


Sit down


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm ok with an emotional connection



Ugh. Sounds exhausting imo.


----------



## Shady's Fox

0 with congrats go back to ur seat


----------



## schizopath

Im just 98% psychopathic so its not true


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> But you know the meth struggle is real. Personal struggles are like a joke compared to my real problems.


I don't presume to know your struggle, brother.  We've all had a rough year, me especially.  I know you persevere through your issues really well and I've seen you rather happy and well adjusted which means you're never going to give up.  A great trait to have.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Ugh. Sounds exhausting imo.


Trust me... not having drugs is like... so much worse.

Once I quit hard drugs it was like, I could die and be OK with it.

The only safety blanket worth clinging to ime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a frustration boner and it's frustrating me too


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know you persevere through your issues really well and I've seen you rather happy and well adjusted which means you're never going to give up.  A great trait to have.


Beautiful way to die is my point. -> The opposite is true. You are right.


----------



## schizopath

"Survivor" -> A rather loser being of little importance but having great friends and good relations is important. DAT DADDY MONEY THOUGH.


----------



## Mysterier

I have a frustration boner and it's frustrating me too


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> DAT DADDY MONEY THOUGH.


The upper class way of control. Quite sad but Im weak.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> "Survivor" -> A rather loser being of little importance but having great friends and good relations is important. DAT DADDY MONEY THOUGH.


Sometimes people judge themselves harshly because they're just being humble

I often feel like/am a loser but I'm slowly getting my shit together.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm in an endgame of life where I know how every day will end and I'm not pushing the envelope for anything new or exciting. 

Mostly because life is disappointing, people are parasites and I have found what I love and I'm letting it kill me.


----------



## BK38

Mysterier said:


> I have a frustration boner and it's frustrating me too



There's a clear solution to this quandary. Brojob time!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Who are them hoe’s?


I dunno, but that nod tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> There's a clear solution to this quandary. Brojob time!



Apparently a real thing when you just need to get a bj from your bro


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Apparently a real thing when you just need to get a bj from your bro



Is y I sayz brojob, choo choo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Is y I sayz brojob, choo choo


Ever get a bro to suck your dick before?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ever get a bro to suck your dick before?



Nope.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Nope.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Everyone is welcome to suck my dick, especially if they need crack or meth. It’s a power trip more than anything.



That's pretty dark yo. How much drugs do you give?


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Everyone is welcome to suck my dick, especially if they need crack or meth. It’s a power trip more than anything.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh man

walked around a metaphorical landmine

regarding bj

oh

boy

princess and wiz a lounge mod closed ur fight thread and I am v sorry but we have to leave it there

leave the beef for the next two contenders

WHO WILL IT BE???

[power electronics volume increases]

I need to get going guys this shit sucks it is soul sucking and it is sucking my soul dry


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Why ya asking?



Market research



Captain.Heroin said:


> regarding bj
> 
> oh
> 
> boy
> 
> princess and wiz a lounge mod closed ur fight thread and I am v sorry but we have to leave it there
> 
> leave the beef for the next two contenders
> 
> WHO WILL IT BE???



I've already been in the Octagon against Goomp and got a little piece of Tumaj's ass. I don't know if I've identified any two BLers with any particular animosity that I haven't already seen in there...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I've already been in the Octagon against Goomp and got a little piece of Tumaj's ass. I don't know if I've identified any two BLers with any particular animosity that I haven't already seen in there...



i got a loaded question not a loaded baked potato

issues


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i got a loaded question not a loaded baked potato
> 
> issues




¿Qué?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

orange peel in my mother's mimosa, flying on a gray lotus chasing fleeing locusts
pungent echoes and dreary nights, slices of proscuitto waiting for night's call



BK38 said:


> ¿Qué?


I was going to share a personal story but it's tmi


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Shady's Fox

am takin a shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal you have a lot to look forward to in your life buddy 

keep your chin up brah

... not like that line ever worked on me  

am editing my posts to keep the abyss GREAT AGAIN

going to eat sandwich soon I think... so tired... trying to pound through this mindless crap

doing the right thing, not procrastinating, still hurts, still sucks.  I guess it sucks less but I don't know the hell I'm avoiding.  Hungry.  Had really good sex last night.  It was hot.

VINDICATION all is well for... 1 minute.  relaxing, eating then returning to the mindfuck.


----------



## BK38

Gonna harvest one of my pot plants today. I have this weird happy-sad feeling. It's my first proper grow and my buddy has been with me for 3.5 months. It's for the greater good as I needs mah THC and it is time, but still, gonna have some feels when I clip it at the base.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Gonna harvest one of my pot plants today. I have this weird happy-sad feeling. It's my first proper grow and my buddy has been with me for 3.5 months. It's for the greater good as I needs mah THC and it is time, but still, gonna have some feels when I clip it at the base.


name them after your ex. it really helps.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> name them after your ex. it really helps.



I have no bad blood with any of my exs to be honest. My high school history teacher on the other hand...


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you fuck your high school history teacher? If so, you’re my fucking hero, Bravo!



No, but I went to the principal and he had to change my grade from a C to an A- because he graded my paper on the Mongol Empire like a dick, just because he didn't like me. So, kinda?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I failed all clases aside history/coach/chemistry. My coach loved me, I was digging people when I used to play basketball. And later became the team leader! we had 10 tournaments and only 3 losses.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> No, but I went to the principal and he had to change my grade from a C to an A- because he graded my paper on the Mongol Empire like a dick, just because he didn't like me. So, kinda?


white guy writing about people of color
cultural appropriator

2/10



Shady's Fox said:


> I failed all clases aside history/coach/chemistry. My coach loved me, I was digging people when I used to play basketball. And later became the team leader! we had 10 tournaments and only 3 losses.


you played basketball?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> you played basketball?



i guess so

since i had to touch the ball and no one would whistle


----------



## Shady's Fox

I slept in my new underwear yesterday

am gonna buy the abyss


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wow one shit or giggle in the wrong place and out go the lights


----------



## MemphisX3

What is it with meth heads and coloring their hair?

Male or female it seems like they are all super with the shit when it comes to coloring their hair.


@Captain.Heroin could you fill me in on this phenomenon?


----------



## BK38

First plant trimmed and I got a tiny resin hit off the scissors, I think we got a winner boys


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> First plant trimmed and I got a tiny resin hit off the scissors, I think we got a winner boys


Stupid French just now catching on how to grow good bud.

Sacre bleu


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Stupid French just now catching on how to grow good bud.
> 
> Sacred bleu



I'm not french guy. Merican/Brit, just in France. Now don't harsh my mellow.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m thinkin 1.2 mil? Whatcha think Mal



maybe for a 5% share


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'm not french guy. Merican/Brit, just in France. Now don't harsh my mellow.


Nah you in France so you are french atm. I cant explain the new physics of it but you gotta take it on the chin. The silver lining is that now you can cry in public and people will understand.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Nah you in France so you are french atm. I cant explain the new physics of it but you gotta take it on the chin. The silver lining is that now you can cry in public and people will understand.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


>


That's racist


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ll handle this: Their brains are so fried that they color their hair to let the cops know where to find the meth.
> 
> You can get tweakers to do anything you want. Just look at the Japanese Imperial Air Force. The japs got their pilots to kill themselves strung out on meth. It’s safe to assume that cops can get those flunkies to dye their hair a certain color to pick em out of a line up.


Yea it's not a real strategic move as far as criminality is concerned.

Officer: do you see the man who stole your bug collection?

17 year old nerd who is still utterly confused at the whole situation: yeah number 6 with the fire engine red hair with random blonde spots



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ll handle this: Their brains are so fried that they color their hair to let the cops know where to find the meth.
> 
> You can get tweakers to do anything you want. Just look at the Japanese Imperial Air Force. The japs got their pilots to kill themselves strung out on meth. It’s safe to assume that cops can get those flunkies to dye their hair a certain color to pick em out of a line up.


From what I read you can also convince them to march into Siberia a month before winter in shorts and tank tops.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> That's racist



Let's meet in the middle and say it's both.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Let's meet in the middle and say it's both.


Fuck no dude, I might be ignorant but I'm not stupid. Half way to france is a long fucking way. I'm not doing that.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Fuck no dude, I might be ignorant but I'm not stupid. Half way to france is a long fucking way. I'm not doing that.


if you stay here the economy will collapse, then you get beat up by antifa, then you get covid, then global warming kills you and your body burns up in a wildfire.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Or you could go to France and immediately surrender. Either way the Nazis win.


they females don't shave they pits or legs. they might as well surrender


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Or just do dope and sink further into the abyss.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Nah. At least you have teeth.


----------



## mal3volent

Take note:

Let it Enfold You
Charles Bukowski 

Either peace or happiness,
let it enfold you

when I was a young man
I felt these things were
dumb, unsophisticated.
I had bad blood, a twisted
mind, a precarious
upbringing.

I was hard as granite, I
leered at the
sun.
I trusted no man and
especially no
woman.

I was living a hell in
small rooms, I broke
things, smashed things,
walked through glass,
cursed.
I challenged everything,
was continually being
evicted, jailed, in and
out of fights, in and out
of my mind.
women were something
to screw and rail
at, I had no male
friends,

I changed jobs and
cities, I hated holidays,
babies, history,
newspapers, museums,
grandmothers,
marriage, movies,
spiders, garbagemen,
english accents,spain,
france,italy,walnuts and
the color
orange.
algebra angred me,
opera sickened me,
charlie chaplin was a
fake
and flowers were for
pansies.

peace and happiness to me
were signs of
inferiority,
tenants of the weak
and
addled
mind.

but as I went on with
my alley fights,
my suicidal years,
my passage through
any number of
women-it gradually
began to occur to
me
that I wasn't different

from the
others, I was the same,

they were all fulsome
with hatred,
glossed over with petty
grievances,
the men I fought in
alleys had hearts of stone.
everybody was nudging,
inching, cheating for
some insignificant
advantage,
the lie was the
weapon and the
plot was
empty,
darkness was the
dictator.

cautiously, I allowed
myself to feel good
at times.
I found moments of
peace in cheap
rooms
just staring at the
knobs of some
dresser
or listening to the
rain in the
dark.
the less I needed
the better I
felt.

maybe the other life had worn me
down.
I no longer found
glamour
in topping somebody
in conversation.
or in mounting the
body of some poor
drunken female
whose life had
slipped away into
sorrow.

I could never accept
life as it was,
i could never gobble
down all its
poisons
but there were parts,
tenuous magic parts
open for the
asking.

I re formulated
I don't know when,
date, time, all
that
but the change
occurred.
something in me
relaxed, smoothed
out.
i no longer had to
prove that I was a
man,

I didn't have to prove
anything.

I began to see things:
coffee cups lined up
behind a counter in a
cafe.
or a dog walking along
a sidewalk.
or the way the mouse
on my dresser top
stopped there
with its body,
its ears,
its nose,
it was fixed,
a bit of life
caught within itself
and its eyes looked
at me
and they were
beautiful.
then- it was
gone.

I began to feel good,
I began to feel good
in the worst situations
and there were plenty
of those.
like say, the boss
behind his desk,
he is going to have
to fire me.

I've missed too many
days.
he is dressed in a
suit, necktie, glasses,
he says, 'I am going
to have to let you go'

'it's all right' I tell
him.

He must do what he
must do, he has a
wife, a house, children,
expenses, most probably
a girlfriend.

I am sorry for him
he is caught.

I walk onto the blazing
sunshine.
the whole day is
mine
temporarily,
anyhow.

(the whole world is at the
throat of the world,
everybody feels angry,
short-changed, cheated,
everybody is despondent,
disillusioned) 

I welcomed shots of
peace, tattered shards of
happiness.

I embraced that stuff
like the hottest number,
like high heels, breasts,
singing,the
works.

(don't get me wrong,
there is such a thing as cockeyed optimism
that overlooks all
basic problems just for
the sake of
itself-
this is a shield and a
sickness.) 

The knife got near my
throat again,
I almost turned on the
gas
again
but when the good
moments arrived
again
I didn't fight them off
like an alley
adversary.
I let them take me,
I luxuriated in them,
I made them welcome
home.
I even looked into
the mirror
once having thought
myself to be
ugly,
I now liked what
I saw, almost
handsome, yes,
a bit ripped and
ragged,
scares, lumps,
odd turns,
but all in all,
not too bad,
almost handsome,
better at least than
some of those movie
star faces
like the cheeks of
a baby's
butt.

and finally I discovered
real feelings of
others,
unheralded,
like lately,
like this morning,
as I was leaving,
for the track,
i saw my wife in bed,
just the
shape of
her head there
(not forgetting
centuries of the living
and the dead and
the dying,
the pyramids,
Mozart dead
but his music still
there in the
room, weeds growing,
the earth turning,
the tote board waiting for
me) 
I saw the shape of my
wife's head,
she so still,
I ached for her life,
just being there
under the
covers.

I kissed her in the
forehead,
got down the stairway,
got outside,
got into my marvelous
car,
fixed the seatbelt,
backed out the
drive.
feeling warm to
the fingertips,
down to my
foot on the gas
pedal,
I entered the world
once
more,
drove down the
hill
past the houses
full and empty
of
people,
I saw the mailman,
honked,
he waved
back
at me.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> Take note:
> 
> Let it Enfold You
> Charles Bukowski
> 
> Either peace or happiness,
> let it enfold you
> 
> when I was a young man
> I felt these things were
> dumb, unsophisticated.
> I had bad blood, a twisted
> mind, a precarious
> upbringing.
> 
> I was hard as granite, I
> leered at the
> sun.
> I trusted no man and
> especially no
> woman.
> 
> I was living a hell in
> small rooms, I broke
> things, smashed things,
> walked through glass,
> cursed.
> I challenged everything,
> was continually being
> evicted, jailed, in and
> out of fights, in and out
> of my mind.
> women were something
> to screw and rail
> at, I had no male
> friends,
> 
> I changed jobs and
> cities, I hated holidays,
> babies, history,
> newspapers, museums,
> grandmothers,
> marriage, movies,
> spiders, garbagemen,
> english accents,spain,
> france,italy,walnuts and
> the color
> orange.
> algebra angred me,
> opera sickened me,
> charlie chaplin was a
> fake
> and flowers were for
> pansies.
> 
> peace and happiness to me
> were signs of
> inferiority,
> tenants of the weak
> and
> addled
> mind.
> 
> but as I went on with
> my alley fights,
> my suicidal years,
> my passage through
> any number of
> women-it gradually
> began to occur to
> me
> that I wasn't different
> 
> from the
> others, I was the same,
> 
> they were all fulsome
> with hatred,
> glossed over with petty
> grievances,
> the men I fought in
> alleys had hearts of stone.
> everybody was nudging,
> inching, cheating for
> some insignificant
> advantage,
> the lie was the
> weapon and the
> plot was
> empty,
> darkness was the
> dictator.
> 
> cautiously, I allowed
> myself to feel good
> at times.
> I found moments of
> peace in cheap
> rooms
> just staring at the
> knobs of some
> dresser
> or listening to the
> rain in the
> dark.
> the less I needed
> the better I
> felt.
> 
> maybe the other life had worn me
> down.
> I no longer found
> glamour
> in topping somebody
> in conversation.
> or in mounting the
> body of some poor
> drunken female
> whose life had
> slipped away into
> sorrow.
> 
> I could never accept
> life as it was,
> i could never gobble
> down all its
> poisons
> but there were parts,
> tenuous magic parts
> open for the
> asking.
> 
> I re formulated
> I don't know when,
> date, time, all
> that
> but the change
> occurred.
> something in me
> relaxed, smoothed
> out.
> i no longer had to
> prove that I was a
> man,
> 
> I didn't have to prove
> anything.
> 
> I began to see things:
> coffee cups lined up
> behind a counter in a
> cafe.
> or a dog walking along
> a sidewalk.
> or the way the mouse
> on my dresser top
> stopped there
> with its body,
> its ears,
> its nose,
> it was fixed,
> a bit of life
> caught within itself
> and its eyes looked
> at me
> and they were
> beautiful.
> then- it was
> gone.
> 
> I began to feel good,
> I began to feel good
> in the worst situations
> and there were plenty
> of those.
> like say, the boss
> behind his desk,
> he is going to have
> to fire me.
> 
> I've missed too many
> days.
> he is dressed in a
> suit, necktie, glasses,
> he says, 'I am going
> to have to let you go'
> 
> 'it's all right' I tell
> him.
> 
> He must do what he
> must do, he has a
> wife, a house, children,
> expenses, most probably
> a girlfriend.
> 
> I am sorry for him
> he is caught.
> 
> I walk onto the blazing
> sunshine.
> the whole day is
> mine
> temporarily,
> anyhow.
> 
> (the whole world is at the
> throat of the world,
> everybody feels angry,
> short-changed, cheated,
> everybody is despondent,
> disillusioned)
> 
> I welcomed shots of
> peace, tattered shards of
> happiness.
> 
> I embraced that stuff
> like the hottest number,
> like high heels, breasts,
> singing,the
> works.
> 
> (don't get me wrong,
> there is such a thing as cockeyed optimism
> that overlooks all
> basic problems just for
> the sake of
> itself-
> this is a shield and a
> sickness.)
> 
> The knife got near my
> throat again,
> I almost turned on the
> gas
> again
> but when the good
> moments arrived
> again
> I didn't fight them off
> like an alley
> adversary.
> I let them take me,
> I luxuriated in them,
> I made them welcome
> home.
> I even looked into
> the mirror
> once having thought
> myself to be
> ugly,
> I now liked what
> I saw, almost
> handsome, yes,
> a bit ripped and
> ragged,
> scares, lumps,
> odd turns,
> but all in all,
> not too bad,
> almost handsome,
> better at least than
> some of those movie
> star faces
> like the cheeks of
> a baby's
> butt.
> 
> and finally I discovered
> real feelings of
> others,
> unheralded,
> like lately,
> like this morning,
> as I was leaving,
> for the track,
> i saw my wife in bed,
> just the
> shape of
> her head there
> (not forgetting
> centuries of the living
> and the dead and
> the dying,
> the pyramids,
> Mozart dead
> but his music still
> there in the
> room, weeds growing,
> the earth turning,
> the tote board waiting for
> me)
> I saw the shape of my
> wife's head,
> she so still,
> I ached for her life,
> just being there
> under the
> covers.
> 
> I kissed her in the
> forehead,
> got down the stairway,
> got outside,
> got into my marvelous
> car,
> fixed the seatbelt,
> backed out the
> drive.
> feeling warm to
> the fingertips,
> down to my
> foot on the gas
> pedal,
> I entered the world
> once
> more,
> drove down the
> hill
> past the houses
> full and empty
> of
> people,
> I saw the mailman,
> honked,
> he waved
> back
> at me.


dude wtf? tldr


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> dude wtf? tldr



for once in your life read it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> for once in your life read it


i did.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> What is it with meth heads and coloring their hair?
> 
> Male or female it seems like they are all super with the shit when it comes to coloring their hair.
> 
> 
> @Captain.Heroin could you fill me in on this phenomenon?


I think you're confusing the toxic chemicals in the meth lab turning their hair colors with hair dye.


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> Take note:
> 
> Let it Enfold You
> Charles Bukowski
> 
> Either peace or happiness,
> let it enfold you
> 
> when I was a young man
> I felt these things were
> dumb, unsophisticated.
> I had bad blood, a twisted
> mind, a precarious
> upbringing.
> 
> I was hard as granite, I
> leered at the
> sun.
> I trusted no man and
> especially no
> woman.
> 
> I was living a hell in
> small rooms, I broke
> things, smashed things,
> walked through glass,
> cursed.
> I challenged everything,
> was continually being
> evicted, jailed, in and
> out of fights, in and out
> of my mind.
> women were something
> to screw and rail
> at, I had no male
> friends,
> 
> I changed jobs and
> cities, I hated holidays,
> babies, history,
> newspapers, museums,
> grandmothers,
> marriage, movies,
> spiders, garbagemen,
> english accents,spain,
> france,italy,walnuts and
> the color
> orange.
> algebra angred me,
> opera sickened me,
> charlie chaplin was a
> fake
> and flowers were for
> pansies.
> 
> peace and happiness to me
> were signs of
> inferiority,
> tenants of the weak
> and
> addled
> mind.
> 
> but as I went on with
> my alley fights,
> my suicidal years,
> my passage through
> any number of
> women-it gradually
> began to occur to
> me
> that I wasn't different
> 
> from the
> others, I was the same,
> 
> they were all fulsome
> with hatred,
> glossed over with petty
> grievances,
> the men I fought in
> alleys had hearts of stone.
> everybody was nudging,
> inching, cheating for
> some insignificant
> advantage,
> the lie was the
> weapon and the
> plot was
> empty,
> darkness was the
> dictator.
> 
> cautiously, I allowed
> myself to feel good
> at times.
> I found moments of
> peace in cheap
> rooms
> just staring at the
> knobs of some
> dresser
> or listening to the
> rain in the
> dark.
> the less I needed
> the better I
> felt.
> 
> maybe the other life had worn me
> down.
> I no longer found
> glamour
> in topping somebody
> in conversation.
> or in mounting the
> body of some poor
> drunken female
> whose life had
> slipped away into
> sorrow.
> 
> I could never accept
> life as it was,
> i could never gobble
> down all its
> poisons
> but there were parts,
> tenuous magic parts
> open for the
> asking.
> 
> I re formulated
> I don't know when,
> date, time, all
> that
> but the change
> occurred.
> something in me
> relaxed, smoothed
> out.
> i no longer had to
> prove that I was a
> man,
> 
> I didn't have to prove
> anything.
> 
> I began to see things:
> coffee cups lined up
> behind a counter in a
> cafe.
> or a dog walking along
> a sidewalk.
> or the way the mouse
> on my dresser top
> stopped there
> with its body,
> its ears,
> its nose,
> it was fixed,
> a bit of life
> caught within itself
> and its eyes looked
> at me
> and they were
> beautiful.
> then- it was
> gone.
> 
> I began to feel good,
> I began to feel good
> in the worst situations
> and there were plenty
> of those.
> like say, the boss
> behind his desk,
> he is going to have
> to fire me.
> 
> I've missed too many
> days.
> he is dressed in a
> suit, necktie, glasses,
> he says, 'I am going
> to have to let you go'
> 
> 'it's all right' I tell
> him.
> 
> He must do what he
> must do, he has a
> wife, a house, children,
> expenses, most probably
> a girlfriend.
> 
> I am sorry for him
> he is caught.
> 
> I walk onto the blazing
> sunshine.
> the whole day is
> mine
> temporarily,
> anyhow.
> 
> (the whole world is at the
> throat of the world,
> everybody feels angry,
> short-changed, cheated,
> everybody is despondent,
> disillusioned)
> 
> I welcomed shots of
> peace, tattered shards of
> happiness.
> 
> I embraced that stuff
> like the hottest number,
> like high heels, breasts,
> singing,the
> works.
> 
> (don't get me wrong,
> there is such a thing as cockeyed optimism
> that overlooks all
> basic problems just for
> the sake of
> itself-
> this is a shield and a
> sickness.)
> 
> The knife got near my
> throat again,
> I almost turned on the
> gas
> again
> but when the good
> moments arrived
> again
> I didn't fight them off
> like an alley
> adversary.
> I let them take me,
> I luxuriated in them,
> I made them welcome
> home.
> I even looked into
> the mirror
> once having thought
> myself to be
> ugly,
> I now liked what
> I saw, almost
> handsome, yes,
> a bit ripped and
> ragged,
> scares, lumps,
> odd turns,
> but all in all,
> not too bad,
> almost handsome,
> better at least than
> some of those movie
> star faces
> like the cheeks of
> a baby's
> butt.
> 
> and finally I discovered
> real feelings of
> others,
> unheralded,
> like lately,
> like this morning,
> as I was leaving,
> for the track,
> i saw my wife in bed,
> just the
> shape of
> her head there
> (not forgetting
> centuries of the living
> and the dead and
> the dying,
> the pyramids,
> Mozart dead
> but his music still
> there in the
> room, weeds growing,
> the earth turning,
> the tote board waiting for
> me)
> I saw the shape of my
> wife's head,
> she so still,
> I ached for her life,
> just being there
> under the
> covers.
> 
> I kissed her in the
> forehead,
> got down the stairway,
> got outside,
> got into my marvelous
> car,
> fixed the seatbelt,
> backed out the
> drive.
> feeling warm to
> the fingertips,
> down to my
> foot on the gas
> pedal,
> I entered the world
> once
> more,
> drove down the
> hill
> past the houses
> full and empty
> of
> people,
> I saw the mailman,
> honked,
> he waved
> back
> at me.






God, who'd want to be such an asshole


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think you're confusing the toxic chemicals in the meth lab turning their hair colors with hair dye.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaah.  Knew you would know.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah.  Knew you would know.


Been clean for over half a year.  So proud of myself.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just got more shatter

fuccya


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol @ 3 wise men and a virgin joke


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Been clean for over half a year.  So proud of myself.


Yea okoy


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Been clean for over half a year.  So proud of myself.


Your hyper-manic, hyper-sexual, non-stop online forum posting determined this statement might be bit inaccurate.


----------



## schizopath

Writing A song with my friend. Mixtures of genres. He plsyes the instruments, i write lyrics and sing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Your hyper-manic, hyper-sexual, non-stop online forum posting determined this statement might be bit inaccurate.


*you're


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Please donate if you have had COVID. You get money regardless if it helps with this pandemic.
> 
> *cunt* call me a liar you selfish bitch! Go fuck yourself to back into your fairy ring circle.
> 
> —Why wasn’t Jesus born in Ireland?
> 
> —God couldn’t find three wise men or a virgin there.


You didn’t have fucking Covid and your lying is so blatant. Everyone sees it now, they just humour you. I’m not even going to bother. The amount of PMs I got saying you’re just a sad little old man and to take pity on you. Honestly like. Wise up, you’re beyond pathetic.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Abyss III:  Princess Diz vs The Wizard of the Creek ROUND II


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nobody cares what you think. Eat a dick


Looks like you’ve eaten enough dicks for the both of us tbh. I’ll leave it to you.


----------



## mal3volent

u'r *


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Looks like you’ve eaten enough dicks for the both of us tbh. I’ll leave it to you.


Bruh who changed your title. That's some straight up malarkey right there. They told me they couldn't change my title


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> Bruh who changed your title. That's some straight up malarkey right there. They told me they couldn't change my title


I won a photo comp for this wonderful title!


----------



## Coxenormous

I've been gaming on my PC like a mf.. My favorite gameplay so far is BioShock.
What ever happened to the Abyss?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> What ever happened to the Abyss?


Several fights that weren't as prolific as yours with DMW's, and um... probably more stuff I don't remember.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Several fights that weren't as prolific as yours with DMW's, and um... probably more stuff I don't remember.



Cap, did I tell you that I harvested one of my plants and I got one nice proper resin hit off the scissors from trimming (I got so fucking high off that one hit with 0 tolerance). I ate 2nd dinner and two ice cream bars. So, I know I got a winner, which is a relief, but am gonna have to wait for my bud to dry for like 10 days and then cure for 2 weeks. Anyhow, had THC, it was everything I wanted and more. Gonna smoke some trim in a minute to see if I get anything out of it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Cap, did I tell you that I harvested one of my plants and I got one nice proper resin hit off the scissors from trimming (I got so fucking high off that one hit with 0 tolerance). I ate 2nd dinner and two ice cream bars. So, I know I got a winner, which is a relief, but am gonna have to wait for my bud to dry for like 10 days and then cure for 2 weeks. Anyhow, had THC, it was everything I wanted and more. Gonna smoke some trim in a minute to see if I get anything out of it.


very nice brother

I'm feeling kind of like crap ... not sure why.  Trying to snap out of it.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> very nice brother
> 
> I'm feeling kind of like crap ... not sure why.  Trying to snap out of it.



Sorry to hear you are not 100% Capitaino. I also had a very meh day and was like 1/3rd as productive as I set out to be. It was rainy and grey all day too. That's why I'm hoping this trim will at least get me a liiiiitle high.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sorry to hear you are not 100% Capitaino. I also had a very meh day and was like 1/3rd as productive as I set out to be. It was rainy and grey all day too. That's why I'm hoping this trim will at least get me a liiiiitle high.


I had a good night last night, I guess it's just physical health being shit and what not

I should be able to enjoy my friday-weekends but life is my coffin...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> *you're



or your

i mean they're yours right, your flowers

every form of literature can apply heah

its ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

input

nothing is perfect
nothing lasts forever
i am in the middle of a good part of life and I should suck it up like a snowflake and enjoy the MAGA rally madness


----------



## Shady's Fox

and this proves my point

idk what to buy anymore

i already ate all kind of possible snacks there is 

what do i do me ya


----------



## Shady's Fox

do u like horses dom like horses


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> and this proves my point
> 
> idk what to buy anymore
> 
> i already ate all kind of possible snacks there is
> 
> what do i do me ya


I don't have any good suggestions really.  Food is not my forte right now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ey listen man

its ok i already said

what u want


----------



## Shady's Fox

10k likes.

below 100 dislikes

some ppl wanna listen techno with non-active speakers, shame on'em.

tss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 

I think I know why I feel like crap, I have only had one dab and I always forget the THC drops out of my system as I sleep so I think 1 dab should work but it takes longer for the tolerance to go down

hence my malaise

so I'll just dab more and it'll go away soon I think


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oops forgot Captain, after dinner drink comes with smoking tray and desert tray.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> Take note:
> 
> Let it Enfold You
> Charles Bukowski
> 
> Either peace or happiness,
> let it enfold you
> 
> when I was a young man
> I felt these things were
> dumb, unsophisticated.
> I had bad blood, a twisted
> mind, a precarious
> upbringing.
> 
> I was hard as granite, I
> leered at the
> sun.
> I trusted no man and
> especially no
> woman.
> 
> I was living a hell in
> small rooms, I broke
> things, smashed things,
> walked through glass,
> cursed.
> I challenged everything,
> was continually being
> evicted, jailed, in and
> out of fights, in and out
> of my mind.
> women were something
> to screw and rail
> at, I had no male
> friends,
> 
> I changed jobs and
> cities, I hated holidays,
> babies, history,
> newspapers, museums,
> grandmothers,
> marriage, movies,
> spiders, garbagemen,
> english accents,spain,
> france,italy,walnuts and
> the color
> orange.
> algebra angred me,
> opera sickened me,
> charlie chaplin was a
> fake
> and flowers were for
> pansies.
> 
> peace and happiness to me
> were signs of
> inferiority,
> tenants of the weak
> and
> addled
> mind.
> 
> but as I went on with
> my alley fights,
> my suicidal years,
> my passage through
> any number of
> women-it gradually
> began to occur to
> me
> that I wasn't different
> 
> from the
> others, I was the same,
> 
> they were all fulsome
> with hatred,
> glossed over with petty
> grievances,
> the men I fought in
> alleys had hearts of stone.
> everybody was nudging,
> inching, cheating for
> some insignificant
> advantage,
> the lie was the
> weapon and the
> plot was
> empty,
> darkness was the
> dictator.
> 
> cautiously, I allowed
> myself to feel good
> at times.
> I found moments of
> peace in cheap
> rooms
> just staring at the
> knobs of some
> dresser
> or listening to the
> rain in the
> dark.
> the less I needed
> the better I
> felt.
> 
> maybe the other life had worn me
> down.
> I no longer found
> glamour
> in topping somebody
> in conversation.
> or in mounting the
> body of some poor
> drunken female
> whose life had
> slipped away into
> sorrow.
> 
> I could never accept
> life as it was,
> i could never gobble
> down all its
> poisons
> but there were parts,
> tenuous magic parts
> open for the
> asking.
> 
> I re formulated
> I don't know when,
> date, time, all
> that
> but the change
> occurred.
> something in me
> relaxed, smoothed
> out.
> i no longer had to
> prove that I was a
> man,
> 
> I didn't have to prove
> anything.
> 
> I began to see things:
> coffee cups lined up
> behind a counter in a
> cafe.
> or a dog walking along
> a sidewalk.
> or the way the mouse
> on my dresser top
> stopped there
> with its body,
> its ears,
> its nose,
> it was fixed,
> a bit of life
> caught within itself
> and its eyes looked
> at me
> and they were
> beautiful.
> then- it was
> gone.
> 
> I began to feel good,
> I began to feel good
> in the worst situations
> and there were plenty
> of those.
> like say, the boss
> behind his desk,
> he is going to have
> to fire me.
> 
> I've missed too many
> days.
> he is dressed in a
> suit, necktie, glasses,
> he says, 'I am going
> to have to let you go'
> 
> 'it's all right' I tell
> him.
> 
> He must do what he
> must do, he has a
> wife, a house, children,
> expenses, most probably
> a girlfriend.
> 
> I am sorry for him
> he is caught.
> 
> I walk onto the blazing
> sunshine.
> the whole day is
> mine
> temporarily,
> anyhow.
> 
> (the whole world is at the
> throat of the world,
> everybody feels angry,
> short-changed, cheated,
> everybody is despondent,
> disillusioned)
> 
> I welcomed shots of
> peace, tattered shards of
> happiness.
> 
> I embraced that stuff
> like the hottest number,
> like high heels, breasts,
> singing,the
> works.
> 
> (don't get me wrong,
> there is such a thing as cockeyed optimism
> that overlooks all
> basic problems just for
> the sake of
> itself-
> this is a shield and a
> sickness.)
> 
> The knife got near my
> throat again,
> I almost turned on the
> gas
> again
> but when the good
> moments arrived
> again
> I didn't fight them off
> like an alley
> adversary.
> I let them take me,
> I luxuriated in them,
> I made them welcome
> home.
> I even looked into
> the mirror
> once having thought
> myself to be
> ugly,
> I now liked what
> I saw, almost
> handsome, yes,
> a bit ripped and
> ragged,
> scares, lumps,
> odd turns,
> but all in all,
> not too bad,
> almost handsome,
> better at least than
> some of those movie
> star faces
> like the cheeks of
> a baby's
> butt.
> 
> and finally I discovered
> real feelings of
> others,
> unheralded,
> like lately,
> like this morning,
> as I was leaving,
> for the track,
> i saw my wife in bed,
> just the
> shape of
> her head there
> (not forgetting
> centuries of the living
> and the dead and
> the dying,
> the pyramids,
> Mozart dead
> but his music still
> there in the
> room, weeds growing,
> the earth turning,
> the tote board waiting for
> me)
> I saw the shape of my
> wife's head,
> she so still,
> I ached for her life,
> just being there
> under the
> covers.
> 
> I kissed her in the
> forehead,
> got down the stairway,
> got outside,
> got into my marvelous
> car,
> fixed the seatbelt,
> backed out the
> drive.
> feeling warm to
> the fingertips,
> down to my
> foot on the gas
> pedal,
> I entered the world
> once
> more,
> drove down the
> hill
> past the houses
> full and empty
> of
> people,
> I saw the mailman,
> honked,
> he waved
> back
> at me.


FUCK YOU bambi stamp


----------



## Jabberwocky

If I ever get out from under this kitchen table woman, LOOK OUT!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bambi stamp? I'm very confused now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wouldn’t wrry about it. He’s out trolling ervry body’s threads.


oic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

trump complaining about salt in the ocean water more than the covid killing us
more concerned about the tiktok deal
more concerned about appealing to puerto ricans

it's like he's trying to throw the election


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why would anyone one want to throw an election, I don't get it?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Axe said:


> Why would anyone one want to throw an election, I don't get it?


so the mafia doesn't kill your entire bloodline. I'm sure there's other reasons 2.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ like the avatar


----------



## Jabberwocky

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> RBG is dead. The US is fucked


Well that's odd timing, I thought it was a holiday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> bcause some people liked to get fucked hard homme!


Definitely this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> RBG is dead. The US is fucked


Dems can obstruct a justice's appointment just long enough for Nov.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 I just did 25 push ups and am probably going to get my dick wet tonight



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> dunno


Repubs did it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TYVM to all comrades who are reporting the Pakistani bots.  WE NEED TO BOMB THEM!


----------



## mal3volent

Grooming night for Mal. I feel like Muhammad Ali before a championship match.


----------



## Shady's Fox

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFKYUG5J9od/


♥ Most people don't understand what's happening. The amount of energy it takes to do this charity for a retired God, hopefully all goes well. Tyson!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Grooming night for Mal. I feel like Muhammad Ali before a championship match.


A+ work mal

as always

p.s. i got my love interest a SURPRISE


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFKYUG5J9od/
> 
> 
> ♥ Most people don't understand what's happening. The amount of energy it takes to do this charity for a retired God, hopefully all goes well. Tyson!



thank you for the words of encouragement shady


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I finally took thoes free lorazepam I found at work they were only .5s but they 3 mixed well with kratom and a 2 zanaflex after work,
that was earlyer now on on twisted tea and a few lines o snow listening to shining


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I think we all feel like this every now n then or now and latter or in the here and in the here after ...


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dems can obstruct a justice's appointment just long enough for Nov.


Cant the Republicans rush it with 50 votes or some shit?

From what I read/understand that there needs to be 4 senators that vote to stall the vote. We will see what happens...not that 4 votes would stop trump from doing it anyway.


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah we’re fucked. Let’s go ahead and say bye bye to our civil liberties. Boooooooooo


Please refrain from using the word fucked. It classed as hate speech now.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

when they ban abortions there goes the separation of church and state.....
in the eyes of many ppl there god is money and some are to blinded to notice


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> when they ban abortions there goes the separation of church and state.....
> in the eyes of many ppl there god is money and some are to blinded to notice


at least eagles and hawks are still protected


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I think every thing is free game for hunting and oil drilling. I can't talk the world I get upset, has any one seen game of thrones my sister let me borrow it every one said its good but I'm skeptical


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I think every thing is free game for hunting and oil drilling. I can't talk the world I get upset, has any one seen game of thrones my sister let me borrow it every one said its good but I'm skeptical


my kid liked it. i couldn't get into it.


----------



## euphoricc

GUYS
HOW DO YOU MAKE A TISSUE DANCE-????


----------



## euphoricc

ghostandthedarknes said:


> my kid liked it. i couldn't get into it.


BEST GAME EVER IS COMBAT ARMS RELOADED FREE GAME FREE EVERYTHING GREAT GAMEPLAY AND ITS THE BEST FPS GAME


----------



## euphoricc

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I know, all those little girls that I have unprotected sex with are gonna have to bear fruit (no bortions anymore). I dunno, it’ll prolly make those orgasms feel even more terrific.


I NUT IN EVERY GIRL IVE BEEN WITH IM UP TO 62 ALL DUMPED LOADS IN AGAGAGA BUT............ I HAVE 2 KIDS LOL  PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dems can obstruct a justice's appointment just long enough for Nov.


HEYYYYYY MAN USA IS IN GOOD HANDS


----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> A+ work mal
> 
> as always
> 
> p.s. i got my love interest a SURPRISE


WHY IN GODS GREEN EARTH AM I NOT A MOD? or anything>??? alaahhahahahaha i aint mad its funny ive been here sinxce 08 wdf  ) just playing im bored as fk WHATS POPPPIN~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@euphoricc - all you have to do is apply for a moderation position and pretend you have composure.


----------



## euphoricc

madness00 said:


> @euphoricc - all you have to do is apply for a moderation position and pretend you have composure.


I LOVE YOU FOR THAT ~! AhAh LOL  pretend to have composure he he i gotcha man i am a lil wild @ times. But thanks


----------



## schizopath

hol up I slammed ~3.5g of some green and my homie chris took gold and tucker's bitch ass took some capsules

tucker so suburban he can't handle the taste

"oh it's too bitter ooh it's like mud"

bro I feel like I'm super privileged and shit but have you ever known a struggle in your life tucker? dude thinks la croix tastes "spicy" tastebuds more delicate than my 94 year old grandma with osteoporosis

dude is wicked at drums though and we've been jamming

anyways we're sipping some chamomile tea and saying things like hey chris that was a cool chord progression hahaha

honestly props to him cause he's always adding these advanced jazz chords to the session like wtf even is a f#9 diminished chord haha plays the keyboard so gracefully and has the sexiest hands haha drums too


----------



## Kaden_Nite

madness00 said:


> @euphoricc - all you have to do is apply for a moderation position and pretend you have composure.


When did composure become a prerequisite?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@schizopath - That's your longest post ever so i must ask what green is.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Kaden_Nite said:


> When did composure become a prerequisite?



It was specific to the guy i quoted since he always types in with CAPS LOCKED.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> @schizopath - That's your longest post ever so i must ask what green is.


Its also a copypasta on reddit I happened to find funny. Was hoping someone could feel the humor in that post too. But he meant kratom.

Man for some reason Ive been pretty happy today and stuff. Gotta enjoy these days.


----------



## schizopath

Played some high omaha about 36 hours ago with my most recent friend. My feelings tell me that hes gonna become a good friend of mine.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's adorable.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Morning everybody

How is life treating you guys?


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Back in my day, if you wanted to be a mod, you had to be 'jumped in' by all the other moderators of that particular forum.

Here's a scene from the day I joined the NMI team:


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> That's adorable.


Good human beings are rare. Glad that I didnt believe the bullshit I first heard about him. Cause even if its true its practically nothing, by my standards.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> Morning everybody
> 
> How is life treating you guys?



I feel great despite being absolutely broke for a week. Getting that 5 finger discount.

How about you cap cap?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I feel great despite being absolutely broke for a week. Getting that 5 finger discount.
> 
> How about you cap cap?


Here's to hoping for another covid relief check.  

I'm doing well.  Had a good time with my love interest.  Can't wait to slip it back in again imo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah that would be a relief.

And oh i bet.

Im doing long distance but thankfully im totally cool with masturbation. I just wish i could express my love with love, but i am very patient for her.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah that would be a relief.
> 
> And oh i bet.
> 
> Im doing long distance but thankfully im totally cool with masturbation. I just wish i could express my love with love, but i am very patient for her.


It helps if you guys have webcams imo

put on a little show for one another

I have to do laundry today  ughhh I just want to relax though


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I did laundry yesterday.

You already know the outfit.

Its a low of 42 here i love hoodies and jackets.

Do you have THC at least?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I did laundry yesterday.
> 
> You already know the outfit.
> 
> Its a low of 42 here i love hoodies and jackets.
> 
> Do you have THC at least?


yeah I have lots of THC

I will probably have a dab and get to laundry
then do stupid reading *sigh*


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Yeah that would be a relief.
> 
> And oh i bet.
> 
> Im doing long distance but thankfully im totally cool with masturbation. I just wish i could express my love with love, but i am very patient for her.


What a romantic


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Err...

Back TF up.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

And before you laugh emoji my shit I'll preemptively call you a slut.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> And before you laugh emoji my shit I'll preemptively call you a slut.


I was being sincere, you’re a big auld softie!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDC if you were being sincere IDK you from a chink in the wall.

I'm only soft for my baby.

Everyone else can eat shit.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I'm only soft for my baby.



Shouldn't you be the opposite? *giggity*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyway enough about this.

What's up BK how's your emotions today?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Shouldn't you be the opposite? *giggity*


A+ imo


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Anyway enough about this.
> 
> What's up BK how's your emotions today?



I am... OK. I guess, nothing of note really. I went down some rabbit hole on AI for like 4 hours and tried a little bit of my bud, which got me fairly high, but tastes like garbage still as it needs more drying/curing time. So overall, feel OK and really lazy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I am... OK. I guess, nothing of note really. I went down some rabbit hole on AI for like 4 hours and tried a little bit of my bud, which got me fairly high, but tastes like garbage still as it needs more drying/curing time. So overall, feel OK and really lazy.


I'm feeling a bit better today for no reason in particular.  Still shitty nightmares.  I guess having a mountain of THC Helps.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i made maself a sausage and few chicken nuggets

i haven't ate shit but only roads today

so


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*you guys don't know how mean my grandma is*


----------



## MrsGamp

am watching a doco about COVID in the US ... a nurse from NYC is saying most cases were poor people, because they couldn't stop going out to work - if they dropped work, they'd be unable to pay rent or buy food.

I believe Trump gave some welfare bonuses ...? 

In Australia the welfare provision  so far has been excellent.  I never thought I'd give the thumbs up to a Liberal Prime Minister (the Australian Liberal Party is the equivalent of the US  Republican party) ... but I have to say our PM has been pretty stellar. If you were already unemployed, pre-COVID, your unemployment benefit was doubled - from a pissy $550 per fortnight to $1,200 per fortnight.

If you lost your job due to COVID our welfare system gave you $1,500 per fortnight (called the "Jobkeeper Allowance ... rather euphemistically, since the hundreds of thousands of Australians who lost jobs because of COVID will not get their jobs back).

This month the unemployment benefit is getting reduced from 1,200 per fortnight to about $850.00 per fortnight. There was talk of reverting to the old $550 per fortnight in December but over the last few days the PM has all but guaranteed it won't go under $850.00 per fortnight in the foreseeable future.

What did Trump do?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I just read yesterday that Israel goes back to lockdown settings and there's a big chance Bangkok will suffer the same faith


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> *you guys don't know how mean my grandma is*



I'm a dolphin; I don't even know who my parrots are, let alone my grandparrots.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dick hard, gonna get it wet tonight, almost assuredly

takin' care of business


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> i made maself a sausage and few chicken nuggets
> 
> i haven't ate shit but only roads today
> 
> so


How many businesses u own?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> How many businesses u own?



get outta hiah


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> get outta hiah


how’s the r8


----------



## Shady's Fox

sammy soza

huh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you doing soso


----------



## Shady's Fox

WAR MARCH


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

schizopath said:


> wtf even is a f#9 diminished chord



Learn2musikBRUH


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Shady's Fox said:


> sammy soza
> 
> huh


Look how Sammy Sosa has changed over the years!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

musta caught something from Michael Jackson


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

The abyss is feeling lonely tonight


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> The abyss is feeling lonely tonight



I got my philandering done early. What's up shady?


----------



## Shady's Fox

wat iz diz


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I got my philandering done early.


Mostly done w/ mine, it's a good feeling to get done early


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know, only T.I' ( he's a rapper ) only he uses these kind of words in his daily life. I can't imagine talkin to someone and hearin that

lol like why


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> You know, only T.I' ( he's a rapper ) only he uses these kind of words in his daily life. I can't imagine talkin to someone and hearin that
> 
> lol like why


----------



## Captain.Heroin

need fucc so bad, been horned up all day


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> need fucc so bad, been horned up all day


Record status: broken

Horse status: dead


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how are you tonight memphis


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> how are you tonight memphis


Listening to a grown 30 year old man babble on about trying to date an 18 year old he works with.

It's amazing what the human mind does to justify unsavory behavior and also the psychology and experiences behind the mind of a 30 year old man who genuinely thinks a relationship with a woman who just graduated high school would somehow result in anything positive is interesting.


----------



## Shady's Fox

idk man all i know is if u think ur cursed

thinkin is nana out there


----------



## MemphisX3

This experience and conversation I find myself ignoring right now reminds me that every human lives in their own reality and will go to great lengths to bend and break all sorts of personal standards and morals to accomplish behavior they foundationaly and fundamentally disagree with but still want to experience.

That's why religious people are crazy. They were raised to deny themselves basic human primal needs but fail to understand that no amount of programming can curb a primal need. So when those primal needs emerge they are constantly trying to bend their reality to dodge negative emotions associated with their flawed logic and thought process. Enter relentless subconscious need to escape. 

I know I sound extremely uppity right now but 
1. I find it hard to not look down on a 30 year old trying to legit date an 18 year old (by all means try to fuck her as long as you're not trying to manipulate her. Plenty of 18 year olds are down for 30 year dick)
2. My opinion is that if you are entertaining the idea of a relationship of that dynamic there is something amiss with your development and odds are that relationship would be doomed from jump street so you would just be wasting time and at 30 years old you really cant afford to do that....by my standards and ideas of life....

In closing I would just like to state that my stance: if you are 30 and fantasizing about starting a relationship with an 18 year old girl you should probably stop drinking and also seek therapy.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> idk man all i know is if u think ur cursed
> 
> thinkin is nana out there


That's really insightful, thank you for that.


----------



## Shady's Fox

pray for nuclear winter


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MemphisX3

Also if you drink yourself into stupor every night the phrase  "you should" shouldn't exist in your vocabulary.


----------



## Shady's Fox

*Saying


----------



## Shady's Fox

you need to learn englezias


----------



## schizopath

Was reading some psychology and found an interesting new term.. "dark empath".


----------



## BK38

Sounds like some kind of Pokemon


----------



## mal3volent

Dark and steel Pokémon were the last good ones. Everything after that just got lamer and lamer.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> wat iz diz


I’m here darling, have you missed me?


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> Dark and steel Pokémon were the last good ones. Everything after that just got lamer and lamer.



I think I last played when I was about 12 years old. I think Pokemon gold was the last thing I played? I haven't kept up since.


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> I think I last played when I was about 12 years old. I think Pokemon gold was the last thing I played? I haven't kept up since.



gold was the last one I played all the way through as well. I bought the new one for Switch, Pokémon Shield. It was fun for a while but I lost interest. Maybe because I was too into Animal Crossing though so I might try again at some point.


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> gold was the last one I played all the way through as well. I bought the new one for Switch, Pokémon Shield. It was fun for a while but I lost interest. Maybe because I was too into Animal Crossing though so I might try again at some point.



Still haven't played with the Switch, I guess I care less and less about gaming systems as I get a bit older. Maybe if I make a bunch of money that I can burn, I'll invest in a proper gaming rig and see what all the new titles are about. Cyberpunk 2077 intrigues me.


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm a avalanche
Dont believe me?
Who tryna see?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

WHAT DO I GOT TO WHAT DO I GOT TO DO TO WAKE YOU UP?
TO SHAKE YOU UP, TO BREAK THE STRUCTURE UP?

I THINK I HEARD A SHOT!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah man. Watching Brady eat shit and Cam break ankles.

Just talking to my sweet heart and trying not to get down about shit. I'm active on drugs that aren't even my DOC. Among several other things.

But i found a couple bucks and bought a redbull and talking to my girl so those two things make me feel good.

How are you dot dad?


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Yeah man. Watching Brady eat shit and Cam break ankles.
> 
> Just talking to my sweet heart and trying not to get down about shit. I'm active on drugs that aren't even my DOC. Among several other things.
> 
> But i found a couple bucks and bought a redbull and talking to my girl so those two things make me feel good.
> 
> How are you dot dad?


I found $80 in some shorts yesterday while doing laundry that I didnt even know I had lost. 

Got me a 99% thc distillate dipped 1g joint thinking i would smoke half and save it.....yea, nah....I cant hit this thing more than 3 or 4 times before I gotta put it out.

You watching the game with your boo thang?


----------



## mal3volent

I DONT WANT TO WATCH THE FUVKING COLTS (hint: no one does!)

i fuckin hate this regional zoning shit

and my youtube tv picks up on vpn


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's whats up. One time i found 200 bucks on my desk when i was living in a homeless shelter for the mentally ill. 

I was like.. wait, i'm not _that _crazy. This isn't mine.. is it?

No my boo isn't here. But she runs my mind like a lone ranger riding through an open space.. in my mind when she's not right there beside me.

@MemphisX3


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Never seen an NFL game 

But i've been to many Celtics games. Those get rowdy as fuck under the dome i love it.

Edit - I think my band in high school went to Gillette for some reason.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @madness00, this is my impersonation of my father. It’s dead on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocaroo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m gonna start doing my father a lot! ❤☘



Lollllll.

Here's mine






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> I found $80 in some shorts yesterday while doing laundry that I didnt even know I had lost.
> 
> Got me a 99% thc distillate dipped 1g joint thinking i would smoke half and save it.....yea, nah....I cant hit this thing more than 3 or 4 times before I gotta put it out.
> 
> You watching the game with your boo thang?



ahaha

u give sleep so easily


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m here darling, have you missed me?



Gimme peace


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Never seen an NFL game


I have.  Not a terrible experience. Not something I am like itching to do again.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> She’ll fart in your sandwich before you go nigh night.
> 
> Fair warning



yo yo

u too

u think u have 3 cojones

gtfo, both take ur hand and jump from a bridge


----------



## atara

the semester has started and you know what that means
graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaades. grade grade grade grading graaaades
fucking hell you tell the students eighty-seven times "you must include units" and you get back all these worksheets without units


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> pussy


No if you understood why it would make a lot more sense.



atara said:


> the semester has started and you know what that means


my depression is going to get worse, I know


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> That's whats up. One time i found 200 bucks on my desk when i was living in a homeless shelter for the mentally ill.
> 
> I was like.. wait, i'm not _that _crazy. This isn't mine.. is it?
> 
> No my boo isn't here. But she runs my mind like a lone ranger riding through an open space.. in my mind when she's not right there beside me.
> 
> @MemphisX3


Madness is in love!!! How sweet! Dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m just about to do some speed. It’s been a week so... thumbs up if yes or angry face if no?
> 
> jk don’t give a shit about what any of you think


Hahaha yeah make sure you donate some “plasma” tomorrow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m just about to do some speed. It’s been a week so... thumbs up if yes or angry face if no?
> 
> jk don’t give a shit about what any of you think


I don't like it anymore for whatever reason (depression rules my life now).  Glad you can still enjoy it brother.

Got my dick hard and can't wait for tonight... it's going to be intense.



PrincessDiz said:


> Madness is in love!!! How sweet! Dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


fast forward 9 months and he's got a kid


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Wooo speed whatever whatever whatever whatever. Fuckin football WOOOOOO


I used to really like it too tbh.  I guess I'm never gonna be the same.

I'm trying to be productive but it just causes me pain and misery.






person woman man camera tv


----------



## mal3volent

one of those days


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> one of those days


I had some terrible fucking nightmares and I didn't cry I guess I just didn't let myself and I had a more concrete "this was just a dream" realization and it didn't shake me to my core.  I don't know why.

Need my benzos.  I need that bliss sleep without nightmares.


----------



## Shady's Fox

insert *dj scratch*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> All the ingredients for a porno (my joke).


I liked the joke.  Pretty good imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tis not mine

_the torment continues_

I'm so close to being done with my shit... so close.  I'm so close.  It shouldn't take all day.  This just drags on.... like life, it is my coffin...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I shut that fucking lid and fucked on top of the coffin.  

So tired of life.  I get a whole 24 hours to myself.  

I'll probably get my dick hard and fucc like a rabbit in that order later tonight

for now I can do whatever the fuck I want


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> pussy


Be careful. All shit breaks loose when you call someone a pussy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't figure out what to do... I have thc I guess dab?  

I'm getting hungry and bored w/ food ... it lacks any interest to me... what happened


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Just woke up and ripped a few bong hits and now im like wide awake, oh and its like 00:07 like just past midnight.. damn im baked atm. and now the contemplation , if to benzo or not to benzo. So stoned.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Just woke up and ripped a few bong hits and now im like wide awake, oh and its like 00:07 like just past midnight.. damn im baked atm. and now the contemplation , if to benzo or not to benzo. So stoned.


hi coffee

i am pretty baked too, just had a dab of shatter.  plans are to get laid tonight


----------



## Coffeeshroom

hEY @Captain.Heroin  Long time

cant remember the last time i smoked shatter oh wait. never.. not that lucky yet. Your plans sounds better then mine.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i need a mcrib and a shamrock shake.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

hahahaha yeah food sounds good better then crying


----------



## Coffeeshroom

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I like to have good cry in my oatmeal every morning.


Mix with some cement inbetween


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> hEY @Captain.Heroin  Long time
> 
> cant remember the last time i smoked shatter oh wait. never.. not that lucky yet. Your plans sounds better then mine.


I need to make lunch and am so bored ugh


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Just munched some vallies. Maybe a midnight snack will do too


----------



## Shady's Fox

He passed with that


----------



## Shady's Fox

the whole things sounds like "I wait you there" in drift


----------



## Fire&Water

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Wooo speed whatever whatever whatever whatever. Fuckin football WOOOOOO


Purple zingers?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wish I had purple zingers (Dexamyl). Just 40 mg of adderall (snorted).
> 
> Remember black beauties? Adderall’s a cleaner amphetamine than those.
> 
> I do miss the good mini thins when it was just straight ephedrine. Takes me back to high school.


I need something.  I'm tired but can't get to sleep.  

I like the downers imo.  

Physical health somewhat better... and have thc so there's like two good things right?


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


>


That feel when you could face to face talk to a sales representative...


----------



## Fire&Water

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wish I had purple zingers (Dexamyl). Just 40 mg of adderall (snorted).
> 
> Remember black beauties? Adderall’s a cleaner amphetamine than those.
> 
> I do miss the good mini thins when it was just straight ephedrine. Takes me back to high school.


Used to buy the transparent white cross (dexedrine)
by weight off a triple beam

BlackBeauties were daBomb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I have acquired some hearing damage in one ear and not the other rather rapidly

I wonder what the quickest way to recover would be... like total silence or minimal volume or just not blaring music like a moron?


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I have acquired some hearing damage in one ear



Do you still have the receipt?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Do you still have the receipt?


Laughter truly is the best medicine, thank you for the chuckle.


----------



## Xorkoth

euphoricc said:


> GUYS
> HOW DO YOU MAKE A TISSUE DANCE-????



Jizz into it mad hard while watching @Shady's Mom fuck Captain.Heroin while he fucks Specified.



euphoricc said:


> I NUT IN EVERY GIRL IVE BEEN WITH IM UP TO 62 ALL DUMPED LOADS IN AGAGAGA BUT............ I HAVE 2 KIDS LOL  PEACE AND LOVE



Top tier work, B+ for effort, honorable mention for all-caps announcement


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I like the feeling of lactic acid building up in my muscles, it's like a gentle muscular asphyxiation, slowly alleviating me of inferiority and ability, temporary weakness and paralysis, if only there was something I could do to my mind to shut it off and get real sleep...






Xenon in the breathing tube, myopic attendant marks my blood pressure on a chart...
Waxing sunlight turns to a new moon and we are lost in the darkness of the sky...
Fear bleeds through me like blue leaving the rainbow, darting below the floor of the ocean, never to be seen again, daring me in a twisted jest to come find it...
Heaven died, hung by its own hand after laughing at my corporeal disgrace...
Torrential hurricanes of sadness pour into our minds, tears the size of seagulls surge past the flood gates, sand bags lose all relevance...
The call to death grows ever clearer in my mind, why are we all running away from it?
I stand by the water during low tide and hope for my demise because
*the doom pussy is coming*


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


what is that


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like the feeling of lactic acid building up in my muscles, it's like a gentle muscular asphyxiation, slowly alleviating me of inferiority and ability, temporary weakness and paralysis, if only there was something I could do to my mind to shut it off and get real sleep...



Yeah workout muscles is a great feeling.


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Fuck


what's wrong


----------



## mal3volent

Video is fucked


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My old lady is down in Louisville caring for her mother (tremendous tits btw)



Quotable moments...  I almost want to make this my signature, but I can't.  Or I won't, anyway.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


i clicked it and it worked

lol @ we want our foreskins back, no one wants less penis


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm high as a Georgia pine.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> i clicked it and it worked
> 
> lol @ we want our foreskins back, no one wants less penis


Call me old school but I, for one, am glad that they took my foreskin. That shit nasty.


----------



## MemphisX3

No disrespect to the dudes with dick hoodies. Just weird to me because mine wears a turtle neck.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s pretty greeezy if you have it your mouth.


People got foreskin in their mouths?


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Apparently that were motherfuckrs keep their dick cheese.


Bahahaahahahahhaahaaaha

Man I actually cackled at that one.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> Bahahaahahahahhaahaaaha
> 
> Man I actually cackled at that one.


Ha ha You said cack.


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Ha ha You said cack.


That's bostonian for "cock"


----------



## Xorkoth

You buncha cucks.  Especially that stoner guy who's impossible to see.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> You buncha cucks.  Especially that stoner guy who's impossible to see.


Huh? I'm not even wearing camo....


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Xorkoth said:


> You buncha cucks.  Especially that stoner guy who's impossible to see.



You piece of shit. I randomly checked this thread and see you talking smack. Can't even do it in front of me. Only chance I clicked this. Near 50k post. Yeah....you have a normal life.


----------



## mal3volent

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You piece of shit. I randomly checked this thread and see you talking smack. Can't even do it in front of me. Only chance I clicked this. Near 50k post. Yeah....you have a normal life.



you do know that's just how we talk to each other right? Xorkoth is like the nicest dude on planet earth.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Who is 'we".

You don't talk to me that way homie. Never. Dude is garbage. He goes into another thread and talks shit behind someones back. Good dude? LOL. That is a snake at its best. You are just too dumb to see.


----------



## mal3volent

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Who is 'we".
> 
> You don't talk to me that way homie. Never. Dude is garbage. He goes into another thread and talks shit behind someones back. Good dude? LOL.



serious question, have you ever posted on a forum like this? People fuck around with each other . It's not like you are walking down the street. You don't have any friends who like to bust your balls from time to time?


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Yes I have. I have been a member of the other drug forum forever. Nobody talks shit there. Everyone is friendly and nice. You guys are shit.

I don't know you. You are not my friend. You literally think you can "bust the balls" of a stranger? I would beat the fuck out you or anyone that tried. As I have my whole life. You must live in the boonies or are a hick.


----------



## mal3volent

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I don't know you. You are not my friend.



yeah I know, that was just like an analogy or whatever


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Xorkoth is like a newborn baby cat who has yet to discover his tiny cute claws 

IRL I'm more of a shitstorm to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Coxenormous

Howdy peoples


----------



## Shady's Fox

Winter's comin, do I missed those depressing November's mornings vibes? foggy and distant police sirens


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hey Coxxy


Just sitting here smoking a cigar watching youtube vidoes, You been alright brother?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Howdy peoples


hey bro how are you doin


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> hey bro how are you doin


I'm doing swell. What about yourself?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> I'm doing swell. What about yourself?


My favorite video game is down for maintenance

I can't sleep and there's like nothing else to do in this world right now ughhhh

I could go get food but it's like, why... you know?


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nah, it’s too late now. Make a thing from something in your house and eat it. If you have animals, please feed them something too, or they will eat you. If you want something of substance, wait until 6:00 am and hit Mickey D’s.
> 
> You got this. Shift change is at 11:00 pm and 6:00 am. Pick one to lessen your contact with law enforcement.



what the fuck

i almost spilled my chicken sandwich

ahaha

that last one sentence it's your ticket outta this stupidity? nah man

u said this

u need to balance ur thoughts


----------



## Shady's Fox

idk, am goin to pull over

i need zZz


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coxenormous

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> @Captain.Heroin



damn man you went straight through the character creation part. I always spend like thirty minutes on those whenever I'm starting a game.


----------



## MemphisX3

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Yes I have. I have been a member of the other drug forum forever. Nobody talks shit there. Everyone is friendly and nice. You guys are shit.
> 
> I don't know you. You are not my friend. You literally think you can "bust the balls" of a stranger? I would beat the fuck out you or anyone that tried. As I have my whole life. You must live in the boonies or are a hick.


Dude. I would easily beat you up.


Meet me on the 50 yard line at 3:15 PM



Unless you're chicken


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> Dude. I would easily beat you up.
> 
> 
> Meet me on the 50 yard line at 3:15 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're chicken


:::struts like a chicken:::


BAWK BAWK BAWK BUUUUUUHGAAAWK


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> :::struts like a chicken:::
> 
> 
> BAWK BAWK BAWK BUUUUUUHGAAAWK


I did get a real laugh out loud from that!


----------



## mal3volent

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I would beat the fuck out you or anyone that tried. As I have my whole life. You must live in the boonies or are a hick.



I identify as a hillbilly. Compared to hicks or rednecks, we drink better liquor and grow more of our own food. You probably would kick my ass, I accept that. I don't have much of an ego, so that fact doesn't bother me much.

Anyways, I for one I'm tired of the hostility. For my part, I apologize. I never meant to make you feel unwelcome or attacked. I was just fucking around.

The Lounge belongs to everyone, whether they've been here twenty years or twenty minutes.

Peace


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> 11:00 pm and 6:00 am are two big police department shift changes



Oh I thought you meant McDonalds shift change was this time. 

Type what you mean WIZARD!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

mal3volent said:


> I identify as a hillbilly.


So I know the tequila isn’t yours!


mal3volent said:


> Compared to hicks or rednecks, we drink better liquor


Doh! Or is it!? This game.... noooo it CAN’T be!


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> damn man you went straight through the character creation part. I always spend like thirty minutes on those whenever I'm starting a game.


I just wanted a mohawk that's all my character needs.... oh and some face paint


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


>



Ah man... I member that commercial.


----------



## Coxenormous

Fixed it


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> I identify as a hillbilly. Compared to hicks or rednecks, we drink better liquor and grow more of our own food. You probably would kick my ass, I accept that. I don't have much of an ego, so that fact doesn't bother me much.
> 
> Anyways, I for one I'm tired of the hostility. For my part, I apologize. I never meant to make you feel unwelcome or attacked. I was just fucking around.
> 
> The Lounge belongs to everyone, whether they've been here twenty years or twenty minutes.
> 
> Peace


You really never want to fuck with legit rednecks and/or country boys.

I know some grimy ass country dudes got more gangster in them then most "gangsters" you will find in north memphis.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> I did get a real laugh out loud from that!


Mocking people for being chicken about fighting me is so common that I had to buy a chicken suit for the proverbial exclamation point.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nah, it’s too late now. Make a thing from something in your house and eat it. If you have animals, please feed them something too, or they will eat you. If you want something of substance, wait until 6:00 am and hit Mickey D’s.
> 
> You got this. Shift change is at 11:00 pm and 6:00 am. Pick one to lessen your contact with law enforcement.


cops here are too fraid of the rona


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> damn man you went straight through the character creation part. I always spend like thirty minutes on those whenever I'm starting a game.


same


----------



## Fire&Water

I see TheInvisibleWhiner is beating off everyone in the abyss now ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fire&Water said:


> I see TheInvisibleWhiner is beating off everyone in the abyss now ...


He got especially angry at Xorkoth for making a comment to everyone in general and not specifically him


----------



## Xorkoth

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Who is 'we".
> 
> You don't talk to me that way homie. Never. Dude is garbage. He goes into another thread and talks shit behind someones back. Good dude? LOL. That is a snake at its best. You are just too dumb to see.





TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Yes I have. I have been a member of the other drug forum forever. Nobody talks shit there. Everyone is friendly and nice. You guys are shit.
> 
> I don't know you. You are not my friend. You literally think you can "bust the balls" of a stranger? I would beat the fuck out you or anyone that tried. As I have my whole life. You must live in the boonies or are a hick.



Lol, holy shit dude, I thought it was funny.  Good thing I'm too much of a fat greasy fuck to leave my computer chair because you're obviously hard as fuck... I don't want you getting hard all over me.  Cuz I'm obviously a bitch nerd who lives in my parents' basement.  I'm afraid of when dudes get all hard right up in my face.

For real though dude, chill the fuck out and get over yourself, the warning on The Lounge forum description says to post at your own risk because people like to fuck around in here.  You won't see this sort of nonsense in the other subforums where we actually do what this site is meant to do.  This forum is for the people who came for drug info and stayed because they like shooting the shit with people.  If it seriously bothers you as much as it seems like it does that people are making fun of you (and each other, don't act like this is about you), maybe, I don't know, grow some actual balls and quit being such an emo little bitch, and laugh at yourself.  You do realize you're coming across as massively insecure, don't you?  Quit taking yourself so seriously.  The Lounge is one little subculture in Bluelight, if you don't like it, you don't have to post here, you can stick to the harm reduction forums, where I've seen you make plenty of good posts.  The Lounge is for fucking off and trolling people for fun.  It's the point.


----------



## Shady's Fox

psycho analysis


----------



## Coxenormous

I modded the main menu of Skyrim lmao.... Some in game audio too. I'm not done yet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

don't listen to xorkoth he's just a h8r he's tryin to get u riled up


----------



## BK38

Wrastlin and rilin and hootin and hollerin like the no good sum bitch he is. People on the boards say, who's that thar yonder, causing such a stir? Yammering and clambering and carrying on all over the place like a no-good sum bitch up to no good? So I tell em, it's that no good rootin tootin son of a gun, who's just like his father ya see!


----------



## Xorkoth

Yer mother was a varmint and yer father smelled of mesquite


----------



## Mysterier

Yer Paw is also yer brother 'cuz he impregnated yer sister and that even no insult. It's a god damn fact, sumbitch.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Lol, holy shit dude, I thought it was funny.  Good thing I'm too much of a fat greasy fuck to leave my computer chair because you're obviously hard as fuck... I don't want you getting hard all over me.  Cuz I'm obviously a bitch nerd who lives in my parents' basement.  I'm afraid of when dudes get all hard right up in my face.
> 
> For real though dude, chill the fuck out and get over yourself, the warning on The Lounge forum description says to post at your own risk because people like to fuck around in here.  You won't see this sort of nonsense in the other subforums where we actually do what this site is meant to do.  This forum is for the people who came for drug info and stayed because they like shooting the shit with people.  If it seriously bothers you as much as it seems like it does that people are making fun of you (and each other, don't act like this is about you), maybe, I don't know, grow some actual balls and quit being such an emo little bitch, and laugh at yourself.  You do realize you're coming across as massively insecure, don't you?  Quit taking yourself so seriously.  The Lounge is one little subculture in Bluelight, if you don't like it, you don't have to post here, you can stick to the harm reduction forums, where I've seen you make plenty of good posts.  The Lounge is for fucking off and trolling people for fun.  It's the point.


good try dude, but this all started because he can't read very well or do math.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Juiciest fight thread ever. 

BBL am in the sufferchamber


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> good try dude, but this all started because he can't read very well or do math.



I bet he calls it "maths" like all those fucking Brits.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I bet he calls it "maths" like all those fucking Brits.


he's from Shitcago......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> he's from Shitcago......


Terrible violence, Democrat run shithole city


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Terrible violence, Democrat run shithole city


Illinois is completely fucked beyond repair imho. think I'm headed north come spring


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Illinois is completely fucked beyond repair imho. think I'm headed north come spring


illinois, indiana, ohio... etc.  The whole area is kind of trash.


----------



## Xorkoth

Agreed, I grew up in Illinois and left after college and I'm never moving back there.  Wisconsin is quite nice, I love Wisconsin, up north anyway.

"Illinois, the water trash state"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

it used to be so good here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it used to be so good here.


move to cali imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> move to cali imo


it's real nice there. especially Northern California.  my sister in-law lived there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's real nice there. especially Northern California.  my sister in-law lived there.


You would like it imo, drowning in MMJ


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> You would like it imo, drowning in MMJ


i was in LA feb and march 2018? the year all the orange poppies opened because of all the rain. when it wasn't raining it was nice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Fire&Water

My grandparents had pics of all the party ferries that travelled back & forth from MI to IL from when they were late teens ...
Looked like a Fing blast


----------



## Fire&Water

Is dat da water headed burger?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm pretty fucking pissed now

this is such bullshit and everyone knows it

i'm going to drown my sorrows in thc and video games, fuck the world


----------



## Fire&Water

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i was in LA feb and march when it wasn't raining it was nice.


First January I was in the Northwest 25 yrs ago it rained 27 days straight
Started to wince but now I love it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm pretty fucking upset over something stupid and want to chill

Beer or just fucking be bummed out?


----------



## Fire&Water

Is that an edible pocket pussy?


----------



## Fire&Water

I just cracked a fresh Hurcules IIIPA
Delicious


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> First January I was in the Northwest 25 yrs ago it rained 27 days straight
> Started to wince but now I love it


I'm definitely gonna check out the NW before i plant roots. i like winter more than summer now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> 90% of my life has been avoiding the heat. I was born in hell (Florida).


that's one place i don't see the attraction to. humidity will bring a mofo down in an hour


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah i decided life is too short to whine and cry so i cracked a beer

already feel better


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sun's getting low and the temperature is perfect in a t shirt so any minute now the Illinois mosquitoes will swarm out like one of those stories you read in the Bible.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck you guys im so fucking hungry ive been eating human grade dog treats all day no jokerino.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

PrincessDiz said:


> I did get a real laugh out loud from that!


 I did too actually. 


ghostandthedarknes said:


> Illinois is completely fucked beyond repair imho. think I'm headed northEAST come spring


*fixed


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I did too actually.
> 
> *fixed


definitely


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I was born in ... (Florida).



This explains so much.

You were the wizard in this headline, weren't you?  I knew it.









						A man tried to rob a bank after paying $500 to a wizard to make him invisible - Factual Facts
					

Never trust strangers. That is something most of us were taught by our parents or guardians at an early stage of our life, especially if the stranger says he




					factualfacts.com


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> Fuck you guys im so fucking hungry ive been eating human grade dog treats all day no jokerino.



no worry ur next version will be synced-in. The temperature inc lab will shake it to the core, all the layers. Madness was a version, insanity it's the next one. And no code numbers. You're good, pls kill urself. Aren't you embarrassed readin this? in all these dark corners eyes shrug their head to the left.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Xorkoth said:


> This explains so much.
> 
> You were the wizard in this headline, weren't you?  I knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man tried to rob a bank after paying $500 to a wizard to make him invisible - Factual Facts
> 
> 
> Never trust strangers. That is something most of us were taught by our parents or guardians at an early stage of our life, especially if the stranger says he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> factualfacts.com




I don’t know if I believe anything from a website called factualfacts


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> no worry ur next version will be synced-in. The temperature inc lab will shake it to the core, all the layers. Madness was a version, insanity it's the next one. And no code numbers. You're good, pls kill urself. Aren't you embarrassed readin this? in all these dark corners eyes shrug their head to the left.



Lol that incoherency followed by "pls kill yourself".

Gold.

Just joking it did sorta make sense.


----------



## Shady's Fox

WHU U MAD BRAH


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> This explains so much.
> 
> You were the wizard in this headline, weren't you?  I knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man tried to rob a bank after paying $500 to a wizard to make him invisible - Factual Facts
> 
> 
> Never trust strangers. That is something most of us were taught by our parents or guardians at an early stage of our life, especially if the stranger says he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> factualfacts.com


we have a wizard and an invisible guy around here tho


----------



## mal3volent

how is it so good holy fuck


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> WHU U MAD BRAH



What's up buddy?

Your mom poison you again and treat you like a doggy?


----------



## Shady's Mom

madness00 said:


> What's up buddy?
> 
> Your mom poison you again and treat you like a doggy?



Well yes, it was a mistake though, the poisoning that is.  See, Shady's Dad finally got out of gypsy prison, and as a homecoming present, I fucked his loose prison ass with my giant cock.  Then I fucked myself in the pussy with my own cock, but there was still some dad brown streaks, because he forgot to do his enema beforehand.  So I made Shady lick it off like a hungry doggy eats peanut butter of a spoon.  The problem was, Shady's Dad caught the AIDS from his prison stint, and my huge girth caused some bloody tears.  I'm immune because I've had AIDS since the 90s, but Shady has it now too.  Especially since all that doggy licking caused me to bust my AIDS load into his mouth.

Sorry honey, mommy didn't mean to poison you, blame your shit ass father who couldn't defend himself in gypsy prison.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Agreed, I grew up in Illinois and left after college and I'm never moving back there.  Wisconsin is quite nice, I love Wisconsin, up north anyway.
> 
> "Illinois, the water trash state"


TN would be awesome if you took out all of the people


----------



## Fire&Water

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sun's getting low and the temperature is perfect in a t shirt so any minute now the Illinois mosquitoes will swarm out like one of those stories you read in the Bible.


One-o-the reasons I left MI


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Mom said:


> Well yes, it was a mistake though, the poisoning that is.  See, Shady's Dad finally got out of gypsy prison, and as a homecoming present, I fucked his loose prison ass with my giant cock.  Then I fucked myself in the pussy with my own cock, but there was still some dad brown streaks, because he forgot to do his enema beforehand.  So I made Shady lick it off like a hungry doggy eats peanut butter of a spoon.  The problem was, Shady's Dad caught the AIDS from his prison stint, and my huge girth caused some bloody tears.  I'm immune because I've had AIDS since the 90s, but Shady has it now too.  Especially since all that doggy licking caused me to bust my AIDS load into his mouth.
> 
> Sorry honey, mommy didn't mean to poison you, blame your shit ass father who couldn't defend himself in gypsy prison.


You are either legit schizophrenic or you put a shitload of effort into sounding exactly like a schizophrenic.

I still think you and all of your alts are just CHs methed out alter ego.


----------



## Fire&Water

I thought for sure it was eriche
But the shade rambles on way more tardedly


----------



## BK38




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> I still think you and all of your alts are just CHs methed out alter ego.



This.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Fire&Water said:


> rambles on way more tardedly



It’s tardetly according to @schizopath


----------



## MemphisX3

He always reminds me of fight club and all the books they found in the house about the owners body parts written in 1st person


----------



## Hylight

how much is 110K ! it's allot ?


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> how is it so good holy fuck


What's that from


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hylight said:


> how much is 110K ! it's allot ?



Not really. I spent that on fetty dope and crack this year alone.


----------



## Hylight

not just a slider. a good one.


----------



## Hylight

yay yah


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm the kind of high where I want to either give someone a warm fuzzy hug or violently (consensually) hate-fuck them.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

That is indeed a very fine line.


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm dead


----------



## mal3volent

MemphisX3 said:


> What's that from



Arby's my G

they have the meats iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Arby's my G
> 
> they have the meats iirc


----------



## on.my.way🌿




----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> Arby's my G
> 
> they have the meats iirc


Aw hell nah. That thing just lost all its appeal to me. I hate arby's and their meats are straight up garbage


----------



## MemphisX3

on.my.way🌿 said:


>


Yeaaaaa. I used to be a big JRE fan UNTIL around June or july when he said he was voting for trump. A few weeks later he is bought by spotify and then starts having right wing nut jobs like Ben Shapiro on the show. Havent watched it since and I used to fuck with it on the daily. Joe was bought up by the right and now he is about to get all his shows wrangled in by all his right wing handlers.

Idiot.


----------



## MemphisX3

Thinking about shaving my beard today. Shit is getting super itchy. Only bad part about that is for started I will look like I am about 17 years old when I do and also it take me like 3 or 4 weeks to grow a full beard back


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> Thinking about shaving my beard today. Shit is getting super itchy. Only bad part about that is for started I will look like I am about 17 years old when I do and also it take me like 3 or 4 weeks to grow a full beard back


It’s never a good idea to shave it. Don’t do it. Get some nice beard oil and moisturise!


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s never a good idea to shave it. Don’t do it. Get some nice beard oil and moisturise!


This lady beards!


----------



## MemphisX3

Can anyone tell me why women have started making these stupid fucking faces in porn? The whole eyes crossed/rolled back mouth open tongue semi out. Looks fucking stupid and completely make me reconsider what I am doing. My hand could be going 100mph up and down my dick with me about to shoot a 5 day load and if I see that stupid fucking face i would throw my phone across the room and get up to read the bible.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Can anyone tell me why women have started making these stupid fucking faces in porn? The whole eyes crossed/rolled back mouth open tongue semi out. Looks fucking stupid and completely make me reconsider what I am doing. My hand could be going 100mph up and down my dick with me about to shoot a 5 day load and if I see that stupid fucking face i would throw my phone across the room and get up to read the bible.


God works in mysterious ways


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Thinking about shaving my beard today. Shit is getting super itchy. Only bad part about that is for started I will look like I am about 17 years old when I do and also it take me like 3 or 4 weeks to grow a full beard back



How long have you had it?  Beards stop being itchy after an in-between period.  They get soft when they get a little longer and the ends stop being sharp from being cut/shaved.  I haven't shaved mine in like... 8 years.  Hasn't itched in forever.


----------



## BK38

I don't look good with a beard or a goatee; I look like some kind of gaunt mole rat.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Beards make me look (even) older than I am so I haven't sported one since the day Jerry died.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Ah-ha! YOU are the mole!  @BK38


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> I ...a...m... mole


Fucking knew it


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> How long have you had it?  Beards stop being itchy after an in-between period.  They get soft when they get a little longer and the ends stop being sharp from being cut/shaved.  I haven't shaved mine in like... 8 years.  Hasn't itched in forever.


Eh, last time I shaved was right before mother's day so I have had this one for 3 months but before that I didnt shave for a year and never remember it being this itchy


----------



## on.my.way🌿

MemphisX3 said:


> Yeaaaaa. I used to be a big JRE fan UNTIL around June or july when he said he was voting for trump. A few weeks later he is bought by spotify and then starts having right wing nut jobs like Ben Shapiro on the show. Havent watched it since and I used to fuck with it on the daily. Joe was bought up by the right and now he is about to get all his shows wrangled in by all his right wing handlers.
> 
> Idiot.



Aha that's too bad I had no idea about any of that, just started watching more whole episodes and stuff.


----------



## MemphisX3

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Aha that's too bad I had no idea about any of that, just started watching more whole episodes and stuff.


Yea, his open mindedness and liberal leaning ideas is what drew me in years ago. The whole turn around is so convenient given the time. Fuck joe rogan.


----------



## MemphisX3

Fun fact: I couldn't grow a full beard or hardly any facial hair for that matter until I was 31.


My dad said he couldn't grow a full beard until he was 35.

My uncle, who is 68 still cant grow a full beard.

My uncle who died a few years back at 65 could not grow a full beard.

2 cousins my age...same thing....2 cousins a few years older than me...same thing.

But for whatever reason my brother could grow a full beard by 23.


----------



## MemphisX3

Grandfather on my dads side died 3 years ago at 94...couldn't grow a full beard


----------



## BK38

Guys, cool it with the Gestapo tactics @DopeM @iLoveYouWithaKnife ! I don't have a beard right now and it was hyperbole. I am certainly not the mole. I expect that's what you'd think that someone who was the mole would say, but that is not me. Not a mole.


*NSFW*:


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Guys, cool it with the Gestapo tactics @DopeM @iLoveYouWithaKnife ! I don't have a beard right now and it was hyperbole. I am certainly not the mole. I expect that's what you'd think that someone who was the mole would say, but that is not me. Not a mole.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


You’re a very cute mole


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> You’re a very cute mole ❤



CEASE YOUR INVESTIGATIONS. I AM NOT THE MOLE NOR AM I MOLE-LIKE IN ANY WAY (Except when I have a beard and it's only kinda mole-like then. Still, I'm not the mole).


----------



## euphoricc

are any od you sober?????/    I AM ASKING  LMAO I AM ON GABAPENTIN KLONOPIN SUBLOCADE AND WEED SO yes im not sober ``i guess``


----------



## euphoricc

SUBLOCADE kicks my ass sometimes


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> I am certainly not the mole.



So basically what you are saying is you ARE the mole.


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> So basically what you are saying is you ARE the mole.


Exactly, he’s a mole and is THE mole especially when he has a beard.... pretty cocky if you ask me.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I really don’t think he’s the mole


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I really don’t think he’s the mole



Thank you for being reasonable. I mean, I think you're not above suspicion too. I mean "Iloveyouwithaknife?" That's like one step removed from "Cloak and Dagger." It begs the question, do you have mole-ish tendencies?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Do ANY of you know how this game is actually played??


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> It begs the question, do you have mole-ish tendencies?


Maybe. But I think the heroin was mine. Or wait, is it  captain heroins?


----------



## BK38

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Do ANY of you know how this game is actually played??



Just go with it.











*CEASE YOUR INVESTIGATIONS*


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I mean, I think I got a pretty good handle on it. But by some of the questions I can’t tell if you guys are trolling or just stupid.


----------



## MsDiz

@BK38 just stoopid I like humouring him...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mornin' all 

it's one of those mornings where I'm like, why did I wake up so early, or at all...


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> mornin' all
> 
> it's one of those mornings where I'm like, why did I wake up so early, or at all...


Good morro fair sir!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Good morro fair sir!


How are you doing? 

I normally sleep in at least 2 more hours.  

I am feeling ok though, I guess?  Nightmares still but, whatever?  I'm trying to just balance out and do nothing really.  Not a lot to do.  World sucks, life sucks.  Everything is at a stand still.  

Maybe stuff to do later, mostly bored.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I mean, I think I got a pretty good handle on it.




I win.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I win.


Indeed.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> How are you doing?
> 
> I normally sleep in at least 2 more hours.
> 
> I am feeling ok though, I guess?  Nightmares still but, whatever?  I'm trying to just balance out and do nothing really.  Not a lot to do.  World sucks, life sucks.  Everything is at a stand still.
> 
> Maybe stuff to do later, mostly bored.


I spilt acid on myself at work today and burnt my finger. Such a stupid mistake to have made.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I spilt acid on myself at work today and burnt my finger. Such a stupid mistake to have made.


oww

that sucks I am very sorry

do you work with those cancer causing chemicals that make electronics and shit


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

PrincessDiz said:


> I spilt acid on myself at work today and burnt my finger. Such a stupid mistake to have made.



At least it wasn’t your face.


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> At least it wasn’t your face.


Might have been an improvement if it was my face tbf! Haha


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> oww
> 
> that sucks I am very sorry
> 
> do you work with those cancer causing chemicals that make electronics and shit


Nah, work in a lab and it’s such a rookie mistake I made. I won’t live it down for a while.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

FishingForCompliments.jpeg


----------



## MsDiz

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> FishingForConpliments.jpeg


Haha it’s an Irish thing. You’ll never hear an Irish person big themselves up! We enjoy putting ourselves down.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


It me!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You guys I'm serious, I decided it has been enough moping time and I have to try to take care of shit again

so I put in like, 40 minutes of work and I'm like, yeah I'm good

and now I'm just chilling again

[power electronics intensify] sometimes the music I make sounds like I'm fucking an electrical outlet


----------



## MemphisX3

euphoricc said:


> are any od you sober?????/    I AM ASKING  LMAO I AM ON GABAPENTIN KLONOPIN SUBLOCADE AND WEED SO yes im not sober ``i guess``


Sober enough


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> You guys I'm serious, I decided it has been enough moping time and I have to try to take care of shit again
> 
> so I put in like, 40 minutes of work and I'm like, yeah I'm good
> 
> and now I'm just chilling again
> 
> [power electronics intensify] sometimes the music I make sounds like I'm fucking an electrical outlet


How is that for profit homoerotic literature going?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> How is that for profit homoerotic literature going?


it's going ok

i have other prospects right now which ironically does also involve more trash literature but of a different nature


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's going ok
> 
> i have other prospects right now which ironically does also involve more trash literature but of a different nature


helping trump get back at woodward?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

how do you set up an anonymous email on a clean burner phone? if you answer plz pretend you are talking to a retarded german shepherd.....


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> how do you set up an anonymous email on a clean burner phone? if you answer plz pretend you are talking to a retarded german shepherd.....


Go to something like outlook.com and just register for a new email.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> retarded


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Go to something like outlook.com and just register for a new email.


thank u


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> a retarded german shepherd







I'm going to stop you right there, that is no way to talk about President Trump's son Baron.  The accusation that he is in any way mentally handicapped is outrageous, it is fake news, and it is libelous.  The President and I abhor these accusations as do many Americans, and I'm outraged by the fake liberal news media yet again spinning another conspiracy theory around the President or his family.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PLAY IWS


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> it is fake news,



Wonder what agent had the Washington post with the letters fake news in Red? Hmmm.....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Wonder what agent had the Washington post with the letters fake news in Red? Hmmm.....


captain.heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

which is what i'm pretty sure you guessed

got myself food gonna eat like there's no tomorrow


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> which is what i'm pretty sure you guessed



You don’t get first to third place being a loser.


----------



## BK38

Stoned, gonna play some vidya I think. Ate some soup and now I'm stoned. Got souped? Got milk? Who am I?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> You don’t get first to third place being a loser.


I guess the REAL winner will have *submitted their answers first

THE DEEP STATE HAVE ONE MORE ANALYSIS*


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Stoned, gonna play some vidya I think. Ate some soup and now I'm stoned. Got souped? Got milk? Who am I?


Mole


----------



## Police Detective

THE WIZARD OF THE CREEK was first
MYSTERIER was second
ILYWAK was third


----------



## BK38

Police Detective said:


> THE WIZARD OF THE CREEK was first
> MYSTERIER was second
> ILYWAK was third



Who was the MOLE?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

BK38 said:


> Who was the MOLE?



@SnafuInTheVoid


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Police Detective said:


> THE WIZARD OF THE CREEK was first
> MYSTERIER was second
> ILYWAK was third



Bullshit game. You can’t announce a 3-way tie then denounce it. See? I said this game was bullshit and you were making up the rules as you went along.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Bullshit game. You can’t announce a 3-way tie then denounce it. See? I said this game was bullshit and you were making up the rules as you went along.


_You _denounced the 3 way tie so I was like, why not see who got to the finish line first?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*fingergun blows*

whatever BK creates will be better

IWS is already more fun as I Get to play :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Who was the MOLE?


snafu in the vagina


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Captain.Heroin said:


> snafu in the vagina



I am not blowfly girl OK

I forgot to put in my answers so I guess I lost that game


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I am not blowfly girl OK
> 
> I forgot to put in my answers so I guess I lost that game


As mole you didn't need to answer imo

Eliminating the mole would have been pointless 

_my plan worked_


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> _You _denounced the 3 way tie so I was like, why not see who got to the finish line first?


I asked well in advance.
Sunday to be exact. 


> What if 2 losers have the same answers, which one gets eliminated? The one who submits their answers last?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I am not blowfly girl OK
> 
> I forgot to put in my answers so I guess I lost that game



Well you did. But you could have been wrong and still not eliminated bc you were the mole.


----------



## mal3volent

Pouring some [*censored by @Police Detective*] right now...my favorite liquor.

hopefully I don't pass out before the Lakers game comes on.


----------



## Snafu in the Void




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Pouring some [*censored by @Police Detective*] right now...my favorite liquor.
> 
> hopefully I don't pass out before the Lakers game comes on.



it's prolly not even liquor you prolly crushin on a box chardonnay


----------



## Snafu in the Void

"I drink alcohol because it tastes good" - My mom

"why is there no non-alcoholic wine or liquor?" - me

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> "I drink alcohol because it tastes good" - My mom


lol


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

@SnafuInTheVoid 
Why is everyone picking on you? Because you fucked up the deep state, you asshole.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's prolly not even liquor you prolly crushin on a box chardonnay



im not no fuckin pussy. Meet me on the south side in 30 minutes. We will finish this like men.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> @SnafuInTheVoid
> Why is everyone picking on you? Because you fucked up the deep state, you asshole.



I fuck up a lot of things in my life.... :'(

*kicks a soda can*


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I fuck up a lot of things in my life.... :'(
> 
> *kicks a soda can*



Yeah clearly.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That was my soda.

Don't worry bro, you're a star.

Or were at one point in your life. 

Just keep yer chin up. Or would that cause you to kick more cans?


----------



## Snafu in the Void

I AM A WONDERFUL HUMAN BEING. I RADIATE POSITIVE ENERGY AND LOVE.

idk what drugs to buy people

some shitty black tar? meth? expensive coke? or a bunch of benzos?

already bought some more acid, obviously

(serious question)

I'm tired of alcohol would almost rather be a junky again


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I think I'm gonna have to tell my husband that I'm gay.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I AM A WONDERFUL HUMAN BEING. I RADIATE POSITIVE ENERGY AND LOVE.



What drugs are YOU on. Seriously.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I think I'm gonna have to tell my husband that I'm gay.


for real?


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> I think I'm gonna have to tell my husband that I'm gay.



Wow, for real?  Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> for real?


Yeah, I am really beginning to think so


Xorkoth said:


> Wow, for real?  Do you want to talk about it?


Yeah. I don't mind talking about it. 

I've been struggling with low libido ever since I got clean. I always assumed it was my brain chemistry or adjusting to life without chemsex. But 5 1/2 years later, this should not still be an issue 

I'm totally disinterested in guys, but I find myself really being attracted to women and having romantic feelings towards them where before it was more of just a fun sex thing. I still look at guys and see that they're attractive in one way or another, but do I want to actually bang them? Nah


----------



## Xorkoth

Interesting, did you used to definitely want to be with men, or do you think maybe you were just trying to want to be with men?  Like, have you always felt this way deep down, or has it shifted as you've gotten older?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> Interesting, did you used to definitely want to be with men, or do you think maybe you were just trying to want to be with men?  Like, have you always felt this way deep down, or has it shifted as you've gotten older?


I think it's always been there. I used to jokingly say I was 99 percent gay. (But was I even joking?!) I love women, always have, but I wasn't really able to emotionally connect to women because I did not respect them. I seem to be this complicated mix of masculine and feminine. Masculine tendencies seemed to emerge in female interactions. I'd feel more submissive and feminine with some males.

I had some fucked up mommy issues. I think I have resolved the majority of those issues, and I'm beginning to see women in a different light.

I never thought I'd be having an awakening of my sexual identity near the middle of my life


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Oh and I seem to be falling for older types that remind me of my mother. Some Freudian shit going on rn iirc


----------



## Xorkoth

That is truly a Freudian penis, indeed.

I totally get it, I'm into women, too.  Women are amazing, and so sexy.  And caring in a nurturing way.


----------



## Shady's Fox

K I L L THE B O R E D O M

THAT'Z DA MATTO


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nothing sexier than waking up next to a 65 y/o erection.


Gets me going every time my dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yeah, I am really beginning to think so
> 
> Yeah. I don't mind talking about it.
> 
> I've been struggling with low libido ever since I got clean. I always assumed it was my brain chemistry or adjusting to life without chemsex. But 5 1/2 years later, this should not still be an issue
> 
> I'm totally disinterested in guys, but I find myself really being attracted to women and having romantic feelings towards them where before it was more of just a fun sex thing. I still look at guys and see that they're attractive in one way or another, but do I want to actually bang them? Nah


Have you been with a woman before?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Yes. Oh wait. You aren’t talking to me.


----------



## schizopath

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> It’s tardetly according to @schizopath


----------



## schizopath

Fuck it, Ive become too good at iv. So hard to stop now. It was a mistake to try to speed intravenously.


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> Fuck it, Ive become too good at iv. So hard to stop now. It was a mistake to try to speed intravenously.


I remember when I first realized I was getting too good at that in the heroin days. Couldnt hit myself worth a damn at first, now I know my good spots and have a working methodology at it. I am trying to avoid IV use right now because it's embarassing to have as much tracks as I do, let alone more, at work. Can't longsleeve it all the time. Plus its sketchy as fuck.

I'm gonna IV some K now, the bump I just did earlier isnt Kutting it.


----------



## Joey

I am fuckin fried on meth and ket we met and cut my life. My laptops spinning otherworldly around me 3rd person I see in and inside it sees me.

I leaving that line as it is because I spent time on that and it was my best you see.

this isnt approprite I cant think on this mix at all. I'm being persecuted by myself. GOnna smoke a cig and weed and callllm down no more fuckin drugs holy fuck that k

written over a space of time


----------



## Joey

bad trip or anti-trip since disassciative whatever gonna lay down


----------



## schizopath

Ket made me trip hard. Im not sure but it sounded like some personalities were talking to me or some shit. Dont wanna do it again.


----------



## Joey

I didn't lay down just typed through it posting here. I'm much, much better now. Actually feel oddly finished with all this fuckin dope for the most part like I want to wean down quicktime and switch back to my meds, taken as prescribed (vyvanse 70mg should be my baseline not typing dysphoric methamketamine posts haha). This might be a positive.


----------



## Joey

schizopath said:


> Ket made me trip hard. Im not sure but it sounded like some personalities were talking to me or some shit. Dont wanna do it again.


The voices got really loud and my head spun out of control. Not usual for K, it's definitely the meth fucking it up. It was a shit experience.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's good wizard.

I wish i had your adderall, even though its not what gave you the vigor.

I woke up considering going inpatient but i dont want to leave my cat.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Either way, at least we've got vigor in TL.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Fuck it, Ive become too good at iv. So hard to stop now. It was a mistake to try to speed intravenously.



Sorry man, I wish I could say it was a surprise, but this is pretty much exactly what I saw happening.   



madness00 said:


> That's good wizard.
> 
> I wish i had your adderall, even though its not what gave you the vigor.
> 
> I woke up considering going inpatient but i dont want to leave my cat.



Fucking drugs, man...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah?


----------



## Xorkoth

Indeed

I just discovered a way to get 250mg of DOB powder.  I jumped on it.  I am a psychedelic drug hoarder.  But at least DOB is well worth hoarding.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh i see.

Anyway I've never admitted because of drugs. Drugs i can handle.

Never been on dual diagnosis unit in my 8 visits.

Haven't been to a hospital in 4 years.


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Come on man. If you’re gonna IV drugs, do it right.
> 
> Download this manual for more information.
> 
> Good harm reduction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Off Right Safety Manual
> 
> 
> A plain-speaking, how-to survival guide for injection drug users. Written by drug users and service providers, it is a compilation of medical facts, injection techniques, junky wisdom and common sense that aims to provide the necessary information to keep users and their communities healthier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com


Sounds like he's having trouble getting off of drugs not 9ff on drugs. He seems to have that latter part down pat.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Oh i see.
> 
> Anyway I've never admitted because of drugs. Drugs i can handle.
> 
> Never been on dual diagnosis unit in my 8 visits.
> 
> Haven't been to a hospital in 4 years.



What do you want to go in-patient for? Rehab? Psych?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Psych.

Having lots of bad thoughts.

I probably won't go because ive been before i know the routine and i dont want to worry anyone IRL.

My mood is very mecurial though ill wait it out.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Seems to be


madness00 said:


> My mood is very mecurial


 quite a few of us lately


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> mecurial


Sweet. I learned a new word today.

You got this guy


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Psych.
> 
> Having lots of bad thoughts.
> 
> I probably won't go because ive been before i know the routine and i dont want to worry anyone IRL.
> 
> My mood is very mecurial though ill wait it out.


Sorry to hear this dude! It’s horrid to feel all over the place. It’s the damn season changes that fuck me over. Less sunlight messes with me big time and just the general drop in temp ruins me. I know that it passes though because it happens every big season change ya know? Maybe if you give it a bit of time you’ll feel a bit better too.


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Seems to be
> 
> quite a few of us lately


Bruuuuuuuuuuuh...after looking up mecurial...me fucking too. Weird yall brought this up today. I have been in a funk for a few weeks that came out of no where. I was still working out and had a few really good motivated days and busted out a few completed art pieces in those days but I didnt want to see anybody. Didnt want to leave the house. Didnt want to fish (that's the first alarm that something is off). Just fucking off. Well I woke up today and feel much better. Like I actually want to go out so that's a good sign. Fucking weird how that happens. I can't pinpoint anything.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Sorry to hear this dude! It’s horrid to feel all over the place. It’s the damn season changes that fuck me over. Less sunlight messes with me big time and just the general drop in temp ruins me. I know that it passes though because it happens every big season change ya know? Maybe if you give it a bit of time you’ll feel a bit better too.


That drop in temperatures and the whole season change is what usually lifts me up. I fucking LOVE the fall. It always triggers huge amounts of good nostalgia energy and that's the best feeling ever. Every other season can get fucked


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> That drop in temperatures and the whole season change is what usually lifts me up. I fucking LOVE the fall. It always triggers huge amounts of good nostalgia energy and that's the best feeling ever. Every other season can get fucked


I love autumn, like so much! It’s just the change fucks me over. I get headaches and my lips get all chapped and it gets cold fast here. Even the losing of the light fucks me up at the start, like it gets dark now at 7:30pm which is shitty.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Psych.
> 
> Having lots of bad thoughts.
> 
> I probably won't go because ive been before i know the routine and i dont want to worry anyone IRL.
> 
> My mood is very mecurial though ill wait it out.



I understand man, is there a doc you can reach out to? Just to keep on an even keel?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fiddin ta get a whole shitton of diazepam inna few. happy as a fuckin j bird. 
ya'll be good now, ya heard?
bless


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I hope you all feel better because it looks like we're in this together.

I have a great meme with 3 penises going in an ass saying we're in this together. Trust me its funny.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude creepiest shit ever.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> after looking up mecurial...


That’s so funny. I admit I had to look up there word myself, as well.


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> Sorry to hear this dude! It’s horrid to feel all over the place. It’s the damn season changes that fuck me over. Less sunlight messes with me big time and just the general drop in temp ruins me. I know that it passes though because it happens every big season change ya know? Maybe if you give it a bit of time you’ll feel a bit better too.



Me too, I hate when the light lessens.  Winter fucks me over every year to some extent.  It's mostly mid/late Fall when it gets darker so much faster, very quickly.  And in America we have daylight savings time, which is the dumbest shit ever, rigjht when the days are getting really short they're like, you know what, now 6:00pm is 5:00pm, so you have to work until it gets dark all of a sudden, bitch.

I've been mercurial lately too but I was feeling amazing coming out of the cabin detox, it just really, really hurts to lose my cat.  I'm not looking forward to Fall.  Though I just found out that a festival we booked got rescheduled to the second weekend of October and is still happening, and we're putting on a weekend festival over Halloween weekend, at my band's farm.  It's a full moon on Halloween, shit's gon' get crazy.  



madness00 said:


> I hope you all feel better because it looks like we're in this together.
> 
> I have a great meme with 3 penises going in an ass saying we're in this together. Trust me its funny.



I hope you feel better soon, madness.  Keep your head up dude, you got this.

You should make 3 penis wine from your meme.


----------



## BK38

^^^---------------- THE DEEP STATE SEASON TWO has begun BL agents...Sign up now...if you dare to play... ☠


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Have you been with a woman before?


Oh yes, many times


----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

That was kinda funny-ha-ha for the first millisecond- but complete exploitation. Like, help em the fuck out.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Never should have drove off that lot.


----------



## Fire&Water

Xorkoth said:


> Me too, I hate when the light lessens.  Winter fucks me over every year to some extent.  It's mostly mid/late Fall when it gets darker so much faster, very quickly.  And in America we have daylight savings time, which is the dumbest shit ever, rigjht when the days are getting really short they're like, you know what, now 6:00pm is 5:00pm, so you have to work until it gets dark all of a sudden, bitch.
> 
> I've been mercurial lately too but I was feeling amazing coming out of the cabin detox, it just really, really hurts to lose my cat.  I'm not looking forward to Fall.  Though I just found out that a festival we booked got rescheduled to the second weekend of October and is still happening, and we're putting on a weekend festival over Halloween weekend, at my band's farm.  It's a full moon on Halloween, shit's gon' get crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon, madness.  Keep your head up dude, you got this.
> 
> You should make 3 penis wine from your meme.


Trump's gonna eliminate DST
It's going to be the most perfect hou ...er non-hour ever


----------



## Fire&Water

MemphisX3 said:


> Bruuuuuuuuuuuh...after looking up mecurial...me fucking too. Weird yall brought this up today. I have been in a funk for a few weeks that came out of no where. I was still working out and had a few really good motivated days and busted out a few completed art pieces in those days but I didnt want to see anybody. Didnt want to leave the house. Didnt want to fish (that's the first alarm that something is off). Just fucking off. Well I woke up today and feel much better. Like I actually want to go out so that's a good sign. Fucking weird how that happens. I can't pinpoint anything.


Imagine how the fish feel ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh yes, many times


What was it like?  Did you like it?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

hi blue friends how are you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> hi blue friends how are you?


Kind of upset because of stupid shitty things, small hurdles and people in general. 

how are you?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Captain.Heroin said:


> Kind of upset because of stupid shitty things, small hurdles and people in general.
> 
> how are you?



Aw man im sorry to hear that. I hope everything gets resolved. Stupid shitty things can take a lot of energy. And people in general are assholes 

Im doing ok. Kinda drunk which is nice for a change. Police hearing regarding an abusive ex on friday. It's like the 6'th hearing. At least he's arrested now so that good!


----------



## on.my.way🌿

One time i was going to save a meme or something on bl and I did it the wrong way and all the pictures of the page got saved, including your profile pic @Captain.Heroin , my husband was convinced I was watching gay porn he was so mad lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Aw man im sorry to hear that. I hope everything gets resolved. Stupid shitty things can take a lot of energy. And people in general are assholes
> 
> Im doing ok. Kinda drunk which is nice for a change. Police hearing regarding an abusive ex on friday. It's like the 6'th hearing. At least he's arrested now so that good!


I hope you are in a safe situation and have people who really appreciate you in your life  

My relationship is going really well so that's something :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> One time i was going to save a meme or something on bl and I did it the wrong way and all the pictures of the page got saved, including your profile pic @Captain.Heroin , my husband was convinced I was watching gay porn he was so mad lol


LOL


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hope you are in a safe situation and have people who really appreciate you in your life
> 
> My relationship is going really well so that's something :D



Yeeeah my family supports me and stuff but I don't really have any irl friends to talk to. Trying to get some contact through some forums now though! And I always got bluelight. I would fucking implode without being able to spill my emotions on here lol.

Im glad your relationship is going well! Btw, From what I've readd you smoke quite much? Do you have any tips on keeping your tolerance low?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Yeeeah my family supports me and stuff but I don't really have any irl friends to talk to. Trying to get some contact through some forums now though! And I always got bluelight. I would fucking implode without being able to spill my emotions on here lol.
> 
> Im glad your relationship is going well! Btw, From what I've readd you smoke quite much? Do you have any tips on keeping your tolerance low?


It can be hard with the pandemic. 

Just do what you love.  If you're a painter, find other people to do that with.  If you are a writer like me, find other people to do that with.  You can start small like finding a neighborhood friend just to go on nightly walks.  

What do you like to do?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Im glad your relationship is going well! Btw, From what I've readd you smoke quite much? Do you have any tips on keeping your tolerance low?


Oh, god... I wish.  

If you get sick with covid or the flu, that's a perfect time to take a break and it'll be easier because you're like struggling to breathe as it is.  

That's like my only tolerance break right there.  If you can do a voluntary one, do that, it's awesome.  I totally can't. 

The guy I'm seeing he'll take 1/5th of a size of a hit I will.. and is like... SO fucked up, like obviously behaviorally changed.  And I'm like... damn can I borrow your brain bro?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Captain.Heroin said:


> It can be hard with the pandemic.
> 
> Just do what you love.  If you're a painter, find other people to do that with.  If you are a writer like me, find other people to do that with.  You can start small like finding a neighborhood friend just to go on nightly walks.
> 
> What do you like to do?



I can't really just find new friends though, my husband is incedibly jealous. I  would love to find new friends that wanna go on raves, listen to the same musicc as me an such, but it's just not an option right now and that sucks. I could have such a different life right now if I just take the steps to get there..

Aww okay sorry about the tolerance thingy. I can't really keep of it at all lol. It's just the economic situation keeping me at 0.6 grams a day. I have a haaard fucking time just not smoking after 6 pm lol. Only time I get a tolerance break is if im flat out broke lol. it's quite silly actually, I can have like ALL THE DRUGS, mdma, speed, benso whatever, and I still wont be happy bc I dont have fucking weed. If that aint addicted I dont know what is lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I can't really just find new friends though, my husband is incedibly jealous. I  would love to find new friends that wanna go on raves, listen to the same musicc as me an such, but it's just not an option right now and that sucks. I could have such a different life right now if I just take the steps to get there..
> 
> Aww okay sorry about the tolerance thingy. I can't really keep of it at all lol. It's just the economic situation keeping me at 0.6 grams a day. I have a haaard fucking time just not smoking after 6 pm lol. Only time I get a tolerance break is if im flat out broke lol. it's quite silly actually, I can have like ALL THE DRUGS, mdma, speed, benso whatever, and I still wont be happy bc I dont have fucking weed. If that aint addicted I dont know what is lol


I'm so thankful I can use right now, if I was running out/low all the time I'd be miserable. 

I think 0.3 to 0.5 grams a day isn't bad, that's a few good dabs. I'm probably right around your level. 

Some people take 0.5 to 1 gram dabs... I wouldn't do that to myself lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> my husband is incedibly jealous


That really isn't a good trait to have.  Does he have any friends?  

I'm not trying to put anyone down but it's an unhealthy trait to have.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Im like aways on the brink of running out lol. Keeps my tolerance "low" though so im kinda glad tbh. 



Captain.Heroin said:


> That really isn't a good trait to have.  Does he have any friends?
> 
> I'm not trying to put anyone down but it's an unhealthy trait to have.



Nah not any close ones atleast. Yeah it takes a lot of energy. Especially since I have an abusive ex.  A lot of jealous things he do remind me of that which makes my ptsd go crazy


----------



## on.my.way🌿

@The Wizard of the Creek  I drew a picture based on your username lol, forgot about that, remind me in a day or two and im gonna upload it lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wizard and BK welcome to the black white and shades of grey avatar club.


----------



## Xorkoth

My ex-wife was jealous to the point of not wanting me to do anything with anyone else.  God I shudder to think how I used to try to justify that behavior.  It's incredibly controlling and unfair and unhealthy.  Really bad in a partner.

You should be able to do you!  If you're with someone who tries to stop you from expressing yourself and making connections with new people, that's fucked up and you shouldn't stand for it.


----------



## Mysterier

1) Allow your partner the appropriate space to be themselves 
2) Do not eat scorched meat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> God I shudder to think how I used to try to justify that behavior.


Putting up with it implies you can't control yourself or need someone to prevent you from doing things that are otherwise considered cheating.

And it's like, who wants someone who needs to be watched 24/7 anyways?

The whole psychological mindset is a mark of someone who is beyond repair.

Jealous people will go psychotic and convince themselves you are unfaithful even if you aren't.  It's best to avoid these types.  

Find someone who is more into themselves than into you.


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Imagine how the fish feel ...


No


----------



## Xorkoth

I ended up having to give her half my net worth after her stringing me along claiming she didn't want anything and would sign a no-fault divorce, "soon", for 5 years, where I paid her health insurance for the first 3 years of separation.  But now there is no longer any sort of legal connection whatsoever, thank god.  it made me so nervous her having anything on me.

I guess you're probably suggesting they're going to try to make divorce illegal now that we have a mega-conservative supreme court for many years.  I doubt it, divorce is big business.  They're gonna try to stop abortion and make contraception more difficult,  though, for sure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Divorce will never be illegal, that is a SHARIA BLASPHEMY LAW.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Me and my husband is just going to try to fix it for like a few weeks more, he's already looking for new housing. Im glad though. I can have such a different life compared to what im putting up to now


----------



## MemphisX3

I demand to know why I can not "like" or react to my own post! Answers! Damn you BL architectural body of conservative title names and self masturbatory internet ego points.

I loath thee, Bluelight.org


----------



## MemphisX3

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Me and my husband is just going to try to fix it for like a few weeks more, he's already looking for new housing. Im glad though. I can have such a different life compared to what im putting up to now


Yea, fuck that dude


----------



## mal3volent

MemphisX3 said:


> I demand to know why I can not "like" or react to my own post! Answers! Damn you BL architectural body of conservative title names and self masturbatory internet ego points.
> 
> I loath thee, Bluelight.org



ive tried to explain to the higher ups that we here in the Lounge depend on our egos and dick measuring contests, that's our bread and butter...so to speak. They haven't been very receptive so far but I'll keep trying.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Putting up with it implies you can't control yourself or need someone to prevent you from doing things that are otherwise considered cheating.
> 
> And it's like, who wants someone who needs to be watched 24/7 anyways?
> 
> The whole psychological mindset is a mark of someone who is beyond repair.
> 
> Jealous people will go psychotic and convince themselves you are unfaithful even if you aren't.  It's best to avoid these types.



This is a bit extreme. There’s a difference between jealously and trust issues.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^ bitch



i'd much rather be a bitch than...other things. You know what I'm referring to.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> accusing me fucking my kids mal3volent.



lol I never did that. Are you high bro


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *CANCER
> 
> *



are you putting a curse on me or something?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> There’s a difference between jealously and trust issues.


Sure but the bluelighter in question wasn't able to make friends due to how jealous their husband was


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Eat som mo shit dic fuc



you'd like that wouldn't you?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Flesh colored clothing, yay or nay?






Personally I think it's sexy as fuck


----------



## Mysterier

I thought André the Giant died a long time ago.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> apologize or continue to feel the cancer butt fuckr
> 
> curses btch



if they remake Hocus Pocus with wizards instead of witches, you'll be the one that rides the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd make a round ten but that would be almost as cruel as my round one CTC vs. PO.



_Don't get any funny ideas_..


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> I'd make a round ten but that would be almost as cruel as my round one CTC vs. PO.
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't get any funny ideas_..



one click
temp ban = I win


----------



## mal3volent

He's barely coherent poor thing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Allyoop to the 86'er.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Allyoop to the 86'er.



that's good! We should call our mods the 86'ers ...like the 76'ers !

TEE HEE HEE


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Exactly.


----------



## mal3volent

you'd like that wouldn't you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

*sniff sniff*


----------



## Shady's Fox

the train of death

ya how


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> *sniff sniff*



did you buy any popsicles?


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo

go


----------



## mal3volent

Yo

lo


----------



## Shady's Fox

God bless you


----------



## mal3volent

Yo

gi


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

mal3volent said:


> did you buy any popsicles creamsicles?


Fixed*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yo

Ko


----------



## Shady's Fox

Cringe..

mirrorism

wtf


----------



## Shady's Fox

and the hearts beats


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> and the hearts beats


thud

thud


----------



## Shady's Fox

we should rename the thread to ''Elia''

elia it's an artist specialized in dark industrial art and so he found a way to keep people busy for no reaosn

like u look but it doesn't touch you in any way


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yo
> 
> Ko



O

No


----------



## Captain.Heroin

forty seven pages until *the abyss thickens*


----------



## Xorkoth

The Abyss --> thick with nectar --> leaves it all on the table --> :coffee:


----------



## Shady's Fox

Chop it off


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck.

I forgot the r in mercurial.

Sometimes i say big words to make me look more photosynthesis.


----------



## MsDiz

What the hell did I miss?!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

PrincessDiz said:


> What the hell did I miss?!



Wizard had a melt down got shit load of posts deleted.


----------



## Shady's Fox

STEP DAD SHADE


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Wizard had a melt down got shit load of posts deleted.


Boooo, must have been bad if they were deleted from the abyss!


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Boooo, must have been bad if they were deleted from the abyss!



someone haven't read the title yet


----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's going ok
> 
> i have other prospects right now which ironically does also involve more trash literature but of a different nature


THATS ME WHEN I SEE THE POLICE


----------



## euphoricc

Captain.Heroin said:


> forty seven pages until *the abyss thickens*


I JUST THICKED IT ~!!!! GIIIIRTH


----------



## BK38

*The D33P STAT3 Knows no bounds
Lack of Participation against the #STATEoftheD33P
is complacency and is therefore FAILURE.*




*Join **THE D33P STAT3 RESISTANCE** or wallow in your inadequacy and impotence.





*


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


> ive tried to explain to the higher ups that we here in the Lounge depend on our egos and dick measuring contests, that's our bread and butter...so to speak. They haven't been very receptive so far but I'll keep trying.





BK38 said:


> *The D33P STAT3 Knows no bounds
> Lack of Participation against the #STATEoftheD33P
> is complacency and is therefore FAILURE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Join **THE D33P STAT3 RESISTANCE** or wallow in your inadequacy and impotence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reporting for booty...I mean duty


----------



## MemphisX3

Not on duty







NOT ON DUTY












TOP FLIGHT!


----------



## MemphisX3

My balls stank.

I often wonder if other dudes create the funk I do in just 24 short hours.  Like, I get it, I am active a lot but at no point yesterday do I remember soaking my balls in spoiled milk after taking off a soiled diaper and dragging them thru rotted beef.

Wtf


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Wizard had a melt down got shit load of posts deleted.


forgot, what's his drug of choice !! 
lol
jk


----------



## Hylight

MemphisX3 said:


> My balls stank.
> 
> I often wonder if other dudes create the funk I do in just 24 short hours.  Like, I get it, I am active a lot but at no point yesterday do I remember soaking my balls in spoiled milk after taking off a soiled diaper and dragging them thru rotted beef.
> 
> Wtf


peri wipes and baking soda

. . . and dry coffee

lol JK


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sounds like a yeast infection iirc


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> My balls stank.
> 
> I often wonder if other dudes create the funk I do in just 24 short hours.  Like, I get it, I am active a lot but at no point yesterday do I remember soaking my balls in spoiled milk after taking off a soiled diaper and dragging them thru rotted beef.
> 
> Wtf



Perhaps you can stank the D33P STAT3 to death. Your infodata has been processed AGENT IX.

WE ARE ONLY 1 AGENT AWAY FROM DISPATCH OF ALPHA WAVE MISSION OBJECTIVES.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


> peri wipes and baking soda
> 
> . . . and dry coffee
> 
> lol JK


The fuck? You must be implying that all us simpletons down here in the south dont have wash rooms and bath tubs. I'll have you know sir that I have the finest of wash rooms with a connected outhouse with a crescent moon on the door. I also upgraded my tub to a sit in because a family of raccoons destroyed my standing tub. Still working on the working water though :::crosses fiingers::: with some luck I could pull it off with this year's harvest. 

Now if you would excuse me, i got some musty nuts i need to wash.


GOOD DAY


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> forgot, what's his drug of choice !!
> lol
> jk


not the lounge ROTFDL


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Perhaps you can stank the D33P STAT3 to death. Your infodata has been processed AGENT IX.
> 
> WE ARE ONLY 1 AGENT AWAY FROM DISPATCH OF ALPHA WAVE MISSION OBJECTIVES.


Can I get a syllabus?


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


> not the lounge ROTFDL


I SAID GOOD DAY


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Can I get a syllabus?



ALL REQUIRED INFODATAS CAN BE FOUND HERE.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> ALL REQUIRED INFODATAS CAN BE FOUND HERE.


Homie I am an 80s baby who checked out of technological advancements in the height of the oxycontin epidemic. I need that on paper dog. I'll PM you my fax.


----------



## Hylight

SECURA
Personal Clenser

*smith&nephew


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the centipede slides back into her vagina and the worms wither back into my brain... my high is over but I'm still reeling from the trip and wonder when I shall climb through the endless dimensions again


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> the centipede slides back into her vagina and the worms wither back into my brain... my high is over but I'm still reeling from the trip and wonder when I shall climb through the endless dimensions again


Bro I am positive somebody would give you .5 for that. Probably multiple people.  You're missing your calling. With homoerotic literature dividends you could have your own harem of whatever dudes you like and with all of that energy spent it should severely affect your ability to shit post non-stop. It's a selfish yet generous act and everybody involved wins.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just bought two of these for breakfast with a stupidly large 24oz coffee. This sandwich alone makes this the best place to start your day. Pork Roll is one of my favorite foods without question and I can't stress the fact you need to try it enough. When I ask for this at breakfast spots in other states around US people look at you crazy. Whenever I come back home this is the first thing I wanna eat, anyone that visits this beautiful stretch of paradise should surely munch down on it's greasy goodness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Bro I am positive somebody would give you .5 for that. Probably multiple people.  You're missing your calling. With homoerotic literature dividends you could have your own harem of whatever dudes you like and with all of that energy spent it should severely affect your ability to shit post non-stop. It's a selfish yet generous act and everybody involved wins.


My true calling is six feet deep inside of a coffin. 

I still do like to write and what not.  I often write entertaining stories for myself or others, or entertainment pieces or what not.  

For every 1 person that reads, there are 100,000 Fox News watching Trump supporters wearing MAGA hats.


----------



## mal3volent

Only 45.5 pages left! Before chapter III is borne.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*deep in the abyss lies the soul of mankind*


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> My balls stank.
> 
> I often wonder if other dudes create the funk I do in just 24 short hours.  Like, I get it, I am active a lot but at no point yesterday do I remember soaking my balls in spoiled milk after taking off a soiled diaper and dragging them thru rotted beef.
> 
> Wtf



You should start selling your used underwear on eBay.  Make sure to include a nearly-nude provocative photo of yourself in the item listing.  I know there's a market for used women's panties, there must be women that also buy used men's underwear because equality.



MemphisX3 said:


> I SAID GOOD DAY


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just got a fat work check and it arrived right on time.

No fingers getting chopped off THIS hand.

And i have enough left over to get a quarter ounce of shard.

Whoop.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I just got a fat work check and it arrived right on time.
> 
> No fingers getting chopped off THIS hand.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lollll.

That was very fast CH how did you do that.

Yeah i owe 8 people/businesses money.

Not cool but it only totals like $150.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That was very fast CH how did you do that.


















































> Yeah i owe 8 people/businesses money.
> 
> Not cool but it only totals like $150.


Wow that's an overall low amount owed.  I'm sure half of us got loans that dwarf that.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah but they be hood rats.

Fucking fight me for a smoke.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah but they be hood rats.
> 
> Fucking fight me for a smoke.


you gotta get off them cancer sticks brah

start smoking the word of the lourde

start being that brother that prays for all them troubled souls and keep them in your prayers

you are like the 1 guy I would listen to if he wanted to talk me about his lord and savior


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TBH IDK WTF IRL id say about a lord _or_ savior.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> TBH IDK WTF IRL id say about a lord _or_ savior.


Homosexuality is a sin and I'm going to hell iirc


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Yeah but they be hood rats.
> 
> Fucking fight me for a smoke.







i just love the silliness of the madness in it all !!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It is silly ive seen fights break out over cigarettes.

Im more likely to get verbally aggressive than to fight because my shoulders dislocate on impact of a blow. But i yell in a manner that is respectable. I don't lose my head ever. It's a calculated rage


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> It is silly ive seen fights break out over cigarettes.
> 
> Im more likely to get verbally aggressive than to fight because my shoulders dislocate on impact of a blow. But i yell in a manner that is respectable. I don't lose my head ever. It's a calculated rage


I've got STORIESSSSSSSSSSSS and have to keep to myself.  Too personal and shit. 

*le sigh*

I have to do some stuff i'll be back in ... 20-30 minutes i think something sad like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[8 minutes later]

*victory dance*

doing well... feeling good.  I CAN DO THISSsss


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

WUT M8?

TRYING TO SQUARE UP?

CATCH THESE HANDS.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD

[cringe]









						Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new | CNN
					

Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Mysterier

Please don't throw them too hard! I will do my best to catch them. I have poor and worsening depth perception!


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> [cringe]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new | CNN
> 
> 
> Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Jesus fuck!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> [cringe]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new | CNN
> 
> 
> Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



That's pretty gnarly dude.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Jesus fuck!


Yeah, I thought I had seen it all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That's pretty gnarly dude.


Probably happens in China too


----------



## Mysterier

Sir, this cumballoon has seamen in it.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Probably happens in China too



Potentially, that is pretty fucking disgusting regardless of where though (I'm making a mental note not to buy condoms in Vietnam).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Potentially, that is pretty fucking disgusting regardless of where though (I'm making a mental note not to buy condoms in Vietnam).


I'm glad I'm with someone I like and we don't use condoms.

Even though that's probably how I got the 'rona


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm glad I'm with someone I like and we don't use condoms.



Noice. Anyhow, just need 1 more new person to enlist in The Deep Web Resistance. Or maybe I'll just start it. Am undecided.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Noice. Anyhow, just need 1 more new person to enlist in The Deep Web Resistance. Or maybe I'll just start it. Am undecided.


ask yourself what the deep state would do

just because a few of the Russian memes didn't get translated right doesn't mean the project was scrapped


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ask yourself what the deep state would do
> 
> just because a few of the Russian memes didn't get translated right doesn't mean the project was scrapped



I'm going to smoke a joint and shake mah head and see if it is time to launch SEASON II of the deepstat3.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm going to smoke a joint and shake mah head and see if it is time to launch SEASON II of the deepstat3.


sounds like fun

I am going to try to get food and see if that helps how i feel


----------



## Captain.Heroin

man I had food and I had a nap and I finished my shit so now I can shake it and enjoy myself


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> man I had food and I had a nap and I finished my shit so now I can shake it and enjoy myself



cocktail


----------



## Shady's Fox

hello your souls


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> hello your souls


----------



## Shady's Fox

lemme reply wit a track

high school music

i don't wanna link myself to these type of ppl

and SHADE says this

if u don't have anything to say then stfu


----------



## Xorkoth

Imagine how cool it would be if Google didn't chuggle unwashed ballsacks, and Bluelight actually turned up in google searches again?  We've got a good thing going on now and I'm proud of Bluelight for recovering from a low point, but it sucks watching traditional forums getting left behind in favor of popularity-based posting, up-votes determining what content gets seen, etc.

Do you think if I dress in 1600s European man attire, with a fully powdered wig, holding a sign that reads "Bluelight.org knows what you don't", and stand on a busy street corner, I will be able tpo drive up new member registrations?  Obviously I would make sure to lock eyes with anyone meeting my gaze and stare at them without blinking until they looked away.  I could throw in a wink or two.


----------



## DopeM

You'd get some original users for sure


----------



## Xorkoth

Sweet, that's all the encouragement I need.  Time to get real weird.


----------



## DopeM

I know it's not 1600s but I've got an Alexandre Dumas costume waiting to get some runway miles on 'er


----------



## DopeM

Don't ask me why I have that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's pretty dope


----------



## Mysterier

DopeM said:


> Don't ask me why I have that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"TheInkjetToner" had me laughing out loud for the better part of a minute btw

and I thought illy's "TheInvisibleBoner" was good


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Xorkoth said:


> I will be able tpo drive up new member registrations?



With the type of people that have been squander away here lately, bluelight should strive for quality > quantity imo


----------



## Xorkoth

More quantity attracts more quality.  All it takes is a few really quality posters to start posting in a lot in a place to help it out.  All I know is, back in the earlier days, there were SO many more people, and so many fantastic posters.  Would be nice to draw that kind of traffic again.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Xorkoth said:


> All I know is, back in the earlier days, there were SO many more people,



So many more quality people.
That’s why I take months/years-long hiatus. The people drive me away unfortunately. I never saw your name here before until recently when I came back. That’s crazy. (Considering both of our length of time here)


----------



## MemphisX3

TRIED TO DISASSEMBLE JOHNNY 5!!!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah there are a few of us oldies left.  I honestly think a lot just moved on from drugs.  Many died.  You know, having families, doing the domestic life... you might not really think about drugs much anymore.  That's why we need fresh blood.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Beep boop.


----------



## Coxenormous

It’s 3:30 am here and already starting off a good day


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Oh gosh... we got an optimist in TL already and it isn’t even daylight.


----------



## schizopath

Weird flex but ok


----------



## Shady's Fox

@TumajNuri

You know how it works..

with the dick in pussy

or with the soul in heaven tss


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> What ever happened to banning a triple-poster...?



i had to switch btw english to farsi and to reply soemone's post in farsi language in this and it caused the problem that u have noticed. plus i even made a mistype in my farsi sentence because "azeri" is my mother tongue. i can speak farsi but my strong turkish/azer accent annoys every persian. for some reasons farsi ppl don't like turks/azeri and vice versa. some i said. not all.



Shady's Fox said:


> @TumajNuri
> 
> You know how it works..
> 
> with the dick in pussy
> 
> or with the soul in heaven tss



an irrelevant question: are u cozzieG? i asked this because i no longer see her in lounge



Fire&Water said:


> NoNipplesForNuri  ...



Thats not what i want


----------



## RainbowElf

@TumajNuri if you don't mind me asking, are you Muslim?


----------



## TumajNuri

RainbowElf said:


> @TumajNuri if you don't mind me asking, are you Muslim?



No, i've never performed any monotheistic ceremony in my life i swear. during my activities in china and vitenam, i've had the pleasure of talking to my workmates about buddhism and taoism. believe it or not, such religions have lost popularity in almost all east asian country and ppl there claim to believe in "science and money". is this being materialist? i dunno and the answer is negotiable. But an artist and art-lover, i like setting up a buddhist altar in every corner of my house. Later i will take a photo and let u have a look.

although iran is a theocratic country like saudi ara, not everyone there is a muslim. the question is, who do we call muslim/christian/jew? Someone who goes to church/mosque and prays to god??? or someone who originally comes from a religious country?

*Iran’s secular shift: new survey reveals huge changes in religious beliefs*

It is believed that million uighurs in china are detained. These ppl want xinjiang to be independent while xinjiang officially belongs to CH's mainland and uighurs there are wasting their time on protesting. Ive discussed this in a tread but unfortunately my opinion got two ppl mad and they changed the title of the thread from abyss to "the-most-hated-bl-members" and even gave the thread a tag like "FIGHT"
. Well yes, that was a fight. And i won the fight which means i became "the most hated one".

Anyway... the past is gone and an adim closed the thread because "lounge is a place to have some fun" as this is a slogan that nearly ever BL is repeating over and over and over. I have known this since i've joined this website. Everyone knows how many time i apologized. If there is any fight supposing to happen btwn members, it should be done out of BL website, maybe in somewhere like a messenger cause nearly every BL has had enough of my boring jokes and aggressive behaviors.


----------



## TumajNuri

RainbowElf said:


> @TumajNuri if you don't mind



Please, feel free to say or ask me anything u have got in your mind. Ive got nothing to hide. By googling my name, u can view my portfolios and personal info, published in social medias.


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Oh gosh... we got an optimist in TL already and it isn’t even daylight.



The most optimistic one here is me. Am i right? Even i deserve a promotion.


----------



## RainbowElf

TumajNuri said:


> Please, feel free to say or ask me anything u have got in your mind. Ive got nothing to hide. By googling my name, u can view my portfolios and personal info, published in social medias.


I thought because it says your in Iran you might be Muslim, thank you for explaining ,I appreciate it.

That picture of the topless Muslim lady I doubt is real, probably some non Muslim dressed like one, like the porn star Mia Khalifa, who is a Lebanese Catholic or raised Catholic, dressed up in Muslim garb doing movies, who has a fatwa on her head for doing the things she did against the Muslim religion.


----------



## TumajNuri

RainbowElf said:


> I thought because it says your in Iran you might be Muslim, thank you for explaining ,I appreciate it.


I see. Im not living in iran, I got a house and job in china, have been working there for 2 years. But sometime i fly back to iran to see my grandparents and friends. And thats the only place i can get opium and otehr stuffs. In china, foreigners should be careful. china is not like iran. Chinese hate drugs and addicts. In teh year 2017, My mom's cousin who was working in suzhou ( acity close to shanghai) got arrested and deported for growing MJ in the house that he rented, he lost his job.

It took a short time to found out that ppl who ask about my religious beliefs are actually curious, not asking this question to humiliate me. So why should i react like a pathetic? the link of website I shared in this thread might be too long and boring to read, but there's a chart in that site which shows how many of of iranians believe in islam.








RainbowElf said:


> That picture of the topless Muslim lady I doubt is real, probably some non Muslim dressed like one, like the porn star Mia Khalifa, who is a Lebanese Catholic or raised Catholic, dressed up in Muslim garb doing movies, who has a fatwa on her head for doing the things she did against the Muslim religion.



I know, wearing scarf but the whole body is totally naked. a kind of porno that attract some mid-easterner. Hash tags like "#hijabporn. U are right. Those nude models are NOT actually muslim. A real muslim gal would never show her naked body in virtual or real world. You are talking about a non muslim prostitute who is told to wear scarf when she plays her role in a porn movie.
I'm 36 and too tired/busy to watch porn.


----------



## MsDiz

TumajNuri said:


> I'm 36 and too tired/busy to watch porn.


Bull shit.... bet ya make time for the gay porn alright!


----------



## TumajNuri

PrincessDiz said:


> Bull shit.... bet ya make time for the gay porn alright!




I'm not against pornography. I just think getting a gal is way better, specially for long-term rel.


----------



## TumajNuri

Gays and lesbians of iran can easily be accepted as refugee in Israel and some of European countries. As far as I know, Israel and Taiwan are the only asian countries that allow homo marriage.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> i had to switch btw english to farsi and to reply soemone's post in farsi language in this and it caused the problem that u have noticed




Um wut?


----------



## Shady's Fox

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Um wut?



Only he knows


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Um wut?



When I used persian keyboard to write something in persian language as a reply, the bug of this website caused multiple replies in ONE POST


----------



## TumajNuri

Shady's Fox said:


> Only he knows



No

#TheGoyimKnow


----------



## Kaden_Nite

What kind of animal was Gumby?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Humanoid


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TumajNuri said:


> When I used persian keyboard to write something in persian language as a reply, the bug of this website caused multiple replies in ONE POST



No the moderator fixed your 3 posts into one.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

See. Notice Insaid triple poster- not triple quoted- ... and all of a sudden you aren’t a triple poster anymore. That didn’t happen because of a bug....  or wait... did it @madness00 . Incase that one goes over your head madness I was calling you a bug.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It did go over my head and i can assure you im not a bug.

How rude.


----------



## schizopath

Damn, Im feeling pretty fucking good. Half nodding as Im drinking.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I hate nodding.

I did it once in a goofball and was puking every time i came back into full consciousness. Even if i weren't puking i just don't find it too exhilarating.

OMW to the Tina tent.


----------



## schizopath

Have fun brotha


----------



## Jabberwocky

im dopesick as fuck.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> im dopesick as fuck.


You'll b ok.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck yeah i forgot i have seroquel.

Now i can tweak on the day before work.


----------



## schizopath

Damn bro. Take it easy. Youve already been homeless once, dont push it too far please?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Once you drop your needle ill drop mine how's that.


----------



## schizopath

No need for that. Just dont let it get too far as I dont want you to lose everything.


----------



## TumajNuri

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> See. Notice Insaid triple poster- not triple quoted- ... and all of a sudden you aren’t a triple poster anymore. That didn’t happen because of a bug....  or wait... did it @madness00 . Incase that one goes over your head madness I was calling you a bug.



Can he make excuses like "being high or forgetful"?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Once you drop your needle ill drop mine how's that.


It's so quiet you can hear a pin drop.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude why are you using caps and periods?


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah there are a few of us oldies left.  I honestly think a lot just moved on from drugs.  Many died.  You know, having families, doing the domestic life... you might not really think about drugs much anymore.  That's why we need fresh blood.


It seems like the majority of 2003-2011ish wave of BLers escaped death. I am still in relative consistent contact with most of the old school Other Drugs BLers and a few old school Lounge cats. A lot of us have gone on to start families or finally were able to put the drugs down, as you stated. It wasn't until 2012ish that people didnt start dying in much more frequent instances. This also could just be me only paying attention to certain things. BL was a much bigger place back then with 100x more visitors.

Out of my core group of old school BL buddies of maybe 10 only 1...that I am aware of has passed and that was @shake2....no, fuck 2. There was another BLer who lived in Memphis and I became good friend with and he died a few years back. Dont even remember his BL handke both were good hearted dudes. There are a few others I have not spoken to but also were not all keen on internet stuff so I am hoping they also survived but the frequency has certainly picked up. Having been apart of BL for so long is a rough thing emotionally in so many ways.

BL is a double edged sword.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Dude why are you using caps and periods?


Updated phone now it doesn't wanna let me cuss and all that good shit


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don't think IV drug use itself is a problem. 
Stay safe Madness.


----------



## TumajNuri

MemphisX3 said:


> BL is a double edged sword.



Yes or something beyond double edged sword. Is anyone here a member of DF? i wanna know if its allowed to talk about that webiste in BL.


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I don't think IV drug use itself is a problem.
> Stay safe Madness.


Yes, exactly. Keep those quatiapines in hand cause you are gonna need em. I love you bro and while I want you to enjoy, if its meth its meth, I still want you to stay on the safe side.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

All good guys.

Just did 200mg shot gunna ride bikes out of the tent to pick up some liquor.


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> Fuck it, Ive become too good at iv. So hard to stop now. It was a mistake to try to speed intravenously.


It gets bad when you get good, unfortunately. 

Especially when you get good enough to do it quickly/out-and-about!

IV speed has some fucking insane rushes. I love the intense ones that give you pins and needles in the head/brain lol. 
Even better mixed with K in the same barrel


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Yes, exactly. Keep those quatiapines in hand cause you are gonna need em. I love you bro and while I want you to enjoy, if its meth its meth, I still want you to stay on the safe side.


Did you get your money?

If you fly me out there I can bust some heads open but I am going to claim asylum too


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> I love the intense ones that give you pins and needles in the head/brain lol.


I would have the biggest panic attack ever if I felt that in my brain. I’d probably have a heart attack and die. I’ve taken speed before, not IV and just the fact my heart was racing was enough to make me freaked out. Not enjoyable at all.


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> I would have the biggest panic attack ever if I felt that in my brain. I’d probably have a heart attack and die. I’ve taken speed before, not IV and just the fact my heart was racing was enough to make me freaked out. Not enjoyable at all.


I wish i would have a heart attack and die 

Maybe if you showed the tits id feel better?


----------



## Coxenormous

Now this is youtube xD


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Did you get your money?
> 
> If you fly me out there I can bust some heads open but I am going to claim asylum too


Business is on a hold atm. Looking for about 3k profit in 2 weeks.


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> I wish i would have a heart attack and die
> 
> Maybe if you showed the tits id feel better?


My tits are so small it really isn’t worth my getting them out. You’ve probably bigger tits than me.


----------



## schizopath

Princess if you ever felt the rush of iv speed it be the end of you. Shit might sound bad but it feels so fucking fantastic.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Princess if you ever felt the rush of iv speed it be the end of you. Shit might sound bad but it feels so fucking fantastic.


It would because I’d have a heart attack and die. I totally agree with you. Haha


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> My tits are so small it really isn’t worth my getting them out. You’ve probably bigger tits than me.


Why don't you let us be the judge of that? Theres nothing wrong with small tits missy.

Or you could just show some ass to cheer me up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Many died.


rip lw13, dex, shim


----------



## schizopath

More likely you would have an orgasm and thats factual. When its good it literally feels like that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TumajNuri said:


> persian keyboard


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> Why don't you let us be the judge of that? Theres nothing wrong with small tits missy.
> 
> Or you could just show some ass to cheer me up


I had my tit in the nudie thread but I have since deleted the picture. Ya snooze ya looze kid!


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> More likely you would have an orgasm and thats factual. When its good it literally feels like that.


Makes me instantly sweat and pant heavily and say something along the lines of YES LORD or WHOA MOMMA as i pull the rig out and throw it across the room into the wall like a dart


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> I had my tit in the nudie thread but I have since deleted the picture. Ya snooze ya looze kid!


A tit? Singular? Smh. The symmetry(or lack of it) is an important feature if you want judgement! 
Also, kid? Duno whether to take that as a compliment or not tbh


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> I would have the biggest panic attack ever if I felt that in my brain. I’d probably have a heart attack and die. I’ve taken speed before, not IV and just the fact my heart was racing was enough to make me freaked out. Not enjoyable at all.


It can be quite overwhelming. I had to call ambulance to my fiancee a while ago, when I made her same amount shot that I do. She insisted, in the name of equality. 
Nothing to do with that I'm 40kg's more heavy than her than and 20cms taller.


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> A tit? Singular? Smh. The symmetry(or lack of it) is an important feature if you want judgement!
> Also, kid? Duno whether to take that as a compliment or not tbh


Kid is slang here, like bro or dude or mate or pal. But I bet I’m older than you anyway.

And yes tit singular! I was gently cupping it. Or something.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Abyss, I might be sick.  I have a sore throat and it has persisted for a few days.  It's not flu season here yet.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@PrincessDiz GENTLY cupping? Boooo

Upload some hard tit slap vids #forthelads #andlezzas


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> Abyss, I might be sick.  I have a sore throat and it has persisted for a few days.  It's not flu season here yet.


Covid!


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> Abyss, I might be sick.  I have a sore throat and it has persisted for a few days.  It's not flu season here yet.



I am also sick (with a sinus infection).



*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> I am also sick (with a sinus infection).
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


I hope you feel better soon bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Covid!


Should I get tested?


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hope you feel better soon bro



Thanks, m8; I hope you feel better soon as well.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> rip lw13, dex, shim



Remember when they all announced for consecutive years on the who’s Going to die this year thread in 2013-14-15 that it would be me. Huh. I showed them.
Oh that was wrong.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Should I get tested?


If you can why wouldn’t you? I got my son and I tested a few weeks ago. All clear!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Should I get tested?


Person
Woman
Man
Camera
TV


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> If you can why wouldn’t you? I got my son and I tested a few weeks ago. All clear!


I'm afraid the DEEP STATE will take away my freedoms.  And I'm also afraid the testing people are probably sick too.  Why can't I test myself?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Also unless you need hospitalization there's nothing they can/want to do for you so it's just a massive waste of resources and time.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

If you can still smell things you don't have covid.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm afraid the DEEP STATE will take away my freedoms.  And I'm also afraid the testing people are probably sick too.  Why can't I test myself?


We tested ourselves. It was a drive through. They used a litter picker thing to hand it to me when I opened my car window. I had to ring their mobiles and put on loud speakers and they talked me through how to do the test. Then on the way out I dropped the completed tests into a bucket which they collected after. I literally didn’t interact with them. Had gloves for everything and sanitiser for after and they were all in full PPE.


----------



## MemphisX3

Yea its about that time them sinuses start fucking with me.


----------



## Xorkoth

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> If you can still smell things you don't have covid.



Actually, not everyone loses their sense of smell;


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

My sense of smell went out the window years and years ago


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> If you can still smell things you don't have covid.


I couldn't smell things before, so that's not a tell-tale sign for me.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I’ve been sick all week myself. Sick sick. Not dopesick.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

You guys have no sense of smell? I don't believe that. How do you know you aren't walking around smelling like shit?

Anyways, well fever, cough, etc. You will know if you get covid. A little sore throat can be anything.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> How do you know you aren't walking around smelling like shit?


Bc the patchouli overpowers all.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Just kidding. But no really... my sense of smell comes and goes. I have chronic sinusitis.


----------



## schizopath

Man, Im eating some delicious food and loving it. Good day so far and this food is only making it better.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You guys have no sense of smell? I don't believe that. How do you know you aren't walking around smelling like shit?
> 
> Anyways, well fever, cough, etc. You will know if you get covid. A little sore throat can be anything.


Like my sense of smell is really bad.  People are like "...you can't smell that?!?!"

Snorting heroin really eats away at your ability to smell things from that excess acetic acid imo


----------



## TumajNuri

Captain.Heroin said:


> This is *not* Persian keyboard. This is arabic.


PC keyboard i meant.





PC is my fav device. I have a smartphone but i use it *ONLY FOR MAKING CALLS. *
I hate phones. Plus as a graphic designer, a cellphone can't help me design something inSoftwares like illustrator, or edit an image in photoshop.
Olus, I hate how persian alphabet letters look. Sooo ugly. English characters don't look good either. I like Chinese and Korean characters.






U see? left to right, up to down, they even make simple poster look creative and fascinating. No wonder why graphic designers find it difficult to make english logos.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the covid-19 symptom checker thing said to just stay at home because no one cares about you in America.  the last time I used it it told me I needed to get to the hospital and I still didn't. 

It's not like there's anything they can or will do for me, even months into this shit.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Thank you trump ^^^ 

You can go to the hospital dying in withdrawal and they won't help. They will write you off as some pre existing condition if you catch covid.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Thank you trump ^^^
> 
> You can go to the hospital dying in withdrawal and they won't help. They will write you off as some pre existing condition if you catch covid.


Oh man there was this covid survivor who was getting agitated in the hospital so they PUT HIM ON FENTANYL AND HE GOT ADDICTED AHAHAHHAHH

I remember thinking that all doctors are idiots for being pathologically afraid of benzos.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Abyss, I might be sick.  I have a sore throat and it has persisted for a few days.  It's not flu season here yet.


too many dabz ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> too many dabz ?


You know like, it could be that right, but I doubt it.  This is especially bothersome and lingering and I don't get symptoms like this.  

It could be a regular cold or whatever.  I don't know.  

They won't do anything to help me so I might as well go about my regular life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This COVID-19 mutation may be more contagious: study
					

Scientists in a paper published Wednesday identified a new strain of the virus, which accounted for 99.9 percent of cases during the second wave in the Houston, Texas area.




					nypost.com
				




That feel when they took too long to give us a vaccine and it's no longer effective.

I wonder when they'll start letting us check out of life.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

You will be good dude. 

I am certain this covid is natures way to wipe out bad genes. Or china's way. Who knows.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You will be good dude.
> 
> I am certain this covid is natures way to wipe out bad genes. Or china's way. Who knows.


Definitely China, it was all China. 

Trump lied, people died.


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> My sense of smell went out the window years and years ago


Not trying to scare you but my dad lost his sense of smell around 2009. That's 1 of the 5 symptoms you have to have for parkinsons diagnosis


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

something got the dinosaurs, something will get us


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Well actually this is what I think. 

This is from china. And they are coming. They have been dealing with bio warfare for 10 decades. They were ravaged by japan in ww2 and we covered it up. Chinese destiny from day 1 is to rule all. XI is no fool. He started at a young age in military, then politics, and now leader. Trump born with a silver spoon and casino gambler. lol.

You cannot play with china. They have over 1 BILLION reserves, can build a hospital in 4 days (america barely got tents set up in a month), doubled their nukes in 2020 which can reach west coast. Building extreme aircraft and ships in 2020. Moving on india. Moving on taiwan. They will crush us. Not to mention the first attack which is covid to weaken us and others. 

People fail to see that USA is really nothing. Very short empire. Empires 10x stronger and 10x longer have been crushed in history. We are just 2020 now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight

️️️️️️️️️️️️

something will when, yawn 

JK


----------



## Hylight

Sad but true !! ♡


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> Not trying to scare you but my dad lost his sense of smell around 2009. That's 1 of the 5 symptoms you have to have for parkinsons diagnosis



It doesn’t scare me. It’s from 22 years of excessive insufflation drug abuse.


----------



## Soso78

Anyone heard off BITS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

That’s a lie. More like 19’years.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have a soft spot for insufflation.

Was my ROA for a long time. Benadryl, caffeine pills, lithium... you don't want to know.

But mostly wellbutrin. Almost OD'ed on wellies believe it or not, several times.


----------



## schizopath

I hear you. My friend gave me a bottle of wellbutrins back in the days and I went hard on em. Have snorted antipsychotics etc.


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> It doesn’t scare me. It’s from 22 years of excessive insufflation drug abuse.


Yea that could be the culprit too


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> I have a soft spot for insufflation.
> 
> Was my ROA for a long time. Benadryl, caffeine pills, lithium... you don't want to know.
> 
> But mostly wellbutrin. Almost OD'ed on wellies believe it or not, several times.


.....why?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Which part?

Lithium.. Can't recall. To be fair i was manic in inpatient.

Benedryl.. Makes orgasms better at around 100mg IMO.

Caffeine pill.. Just an experiment.

Wellies.. They're not bad. I even did a CWE on one and shot it a long time ago. It was interesting not all that bad. Im having a hard time remembering what it felt like but for some reason i never did it again.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> It doesn’t scare me. It’s from 22 years of excessive insufflation drug abuse.



No, you have 1/5 symptoms so you for sure have it. Don't play it off.


----------



## MemphisX3

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Well actually this is what I think.
> 
> This is from china. And they are coming. They have been dealing with bio warfare for 10 decades. They were ravaged by japan in ww2 and we covered it up. Chinese destiny from day 1 is to rule all. XI is no fool. He started at a young age in military, then politics, and now leader. Trump born with a silver spoon and casino gambler. lol.
> 
> You cannot play with china. They have over 1 BILLION reserves, can build a hospital in 4 days (america barely got tents set up in a month), doubled their nukes in 2020 which can reach west coast. Building extreme aircraft and ships in 2020. Moving on india. Moving on taiwan. They will crush us. Not to mention the first attack which is covid to weaken us and others.
> 
> People fail to see that USA is really nothing. Very short empire. Empires 10x stronger and 10x longer have been crushed in history. We are just 2020 now.


I mean its practical in a computer game but America has always had their land as their best defense. You simply can not invade the US. You might be able to strike the US but that would be a foolish endeavor.  It's just not a strategically smart idea which has been proven. It's like a wasp stinging a bear. There is simply too much land mass and too many people....people with military grade weapons.

So there's that...china, with all of its resources, knows that moving on the US in any capacity other than trade would be an economic and national business nightmare. China isnt stupid enough move on US interests anywhere outside of taiwan and Beijing because they would be dead in the water from an EU/australian/Japanese offensive. China has just as much stake in the US economy as we do.

They may have done it to destabilize us to do what they are doing to muslims but not for a world type take over.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Which part?
> 
> Lithium.. Can't recall. To be fair i was manic in inpatient.
> 
> Benedryl.. Makes orgasms better at around 100mg IMO.
> 
> Caffeine pill.. Just an experiment.
> 
> Wellies.. They're not bad. I even did a CWE on one and shot it a long time ago. It was interesting not all that bad. Im having a hard time remembering what it felt like but for some reason i never did it again.


Any of it...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LMK of you have any more questions because i tried to explain everything about my post.

Are you just shitting on my dick RN?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I mean its practical in a computer game but America has always had their land as their best defense. You simply can not invade the US. You might be able to strike the US but that would be a foolish endeavor.  It's just not a strategically smart idea which has been proven. It's like a wasp stinging a bear. There is simply too much land mass and too many people....people with military grade weapons.
> 
> So there's that...china, with all of its resources, knows that moving on the US in any capacity other than trade would be an economic and national business nightmare. China isnt stupid enough move on US interests anywhere outside of taiwan and Beijing because they would be dead in the water from an EU/australian/Japanese offensive. China has just as much stake in the US economy as we do.
> 
> They may have done it to destabilize us to do what they are doing to muslims but not for a world type take over.


everyone says nobody is stupid enough to use nukes, but we did. it's coming to the point where the 2 toughest kids on the block gotta throw down. jmo


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

MemphisX3 said:


> I mean its practical in a computer game but America has always had their land as their best defense. You simply can not invade the US. You might be able to strike the US but that would be a foolish endeavor.  It's just not a strategically smart idea which has been proven. It's like a wasp stinging a bear. There is simply too much land mass and too many people....people with military grade weapons.
> 
> So there's that...china, with all of its resources, knows that moving on the US in any capacity other than trade would be an economic and national business nightmare. China isnt stupid enough move on US interests anywhere outside of taiwan and Beijing because they would be dead in the water from an EU/australian/Japanese offensive. China has just as much stake in the US economy as we do.
> 
> They may have done it to destabilize us to do what they are doing to muslims but not for a world type take over.



Lets see what happens with covid. And our upcoming civil war. We will be weakened very soon. Also wonder how many have signed up for military lately.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> LMK of you have any more questions because i tried to explain everything about my post.
> 
> Are you just shitting on my dick RN?


I dont know what you mean by that but I was legit curious. Never heard of anyone snorting antispychs


----------



## Fire&Water

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Just kidding. But no really... my sense of smell comes and goes. I have chronic sinusitis.


Another damn Capricorn jinx


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> LMK of you have any more questions because i tried to explain everything about my post.
> 
> Are you just shitting on my dick RN?


you hav som splane ing to do. i'm drunk.


----------



## TumajNuri

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> wonder how many have signed up for military lately.



Hah!.. Even Iranian couples who have no children are very lucky although IRGC are encouraging everyone to sign up by high incomes. I've noticed that on chinese TV advertisement, too.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Fire&Water said:


> Another damn Capricorn jinx



Knees, as well.
/in before sucking dick jokes. 
I’m true to a T-cappy.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new | CNN
					

Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.




					www.cnn.com
				




This is article is so wacky.


----------



## Hylight

tacky lolzzzz


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new | CNN
> 
> 
> Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is article is so wacky.


We had a story about this thing too on our national news.
Fucked up.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> Another damn Capricorn jinx


I'm a cancer and I had cancer. Never had crabs tho.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hey, man, we still good?
feeling a bout of separation anxiety

diazepam


----------



## 6am-64-14m

imma mf sag
gonna aim at ya heart, bitches
see me for what you are


----------



## Jabberwocky

Woah, this thread is gonna be over soon. 
It has been a good run.


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Woah, this thread is gonna be over soon.
> It has been a good run.


Yeah wont be long now. I didn't come here for week or so and i swear it had jumped like 100 pages lol

Did a title for the 3rd one get picked? 
Cant we just keep it going(after merging with the 1st) and have a poll or something to change the title every 1000 pages?
Is there actually a reason/benefit for making a whole new thread?
Maybe 1000 pages is the limit, i dont know


----------



## mal3volent

jhjhsdi said:


> Yeah wont be long now. I didn't come here for week or so and i swear it had jumped like 100 pages lol
> 
> Did a title for the 3rd one get picked?
> Cant we just keep it going(after merging with the 1st) and have a poll or something to change the title every 1000 pages?
> Is there actually a reason/benefit for making a whole new thread?
> Maybe 1000 pages is the limit, i dont know



was just an idea to break it up, group every 1000 pages together like chapters in a book.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ay male, how are you mah friend?


----------



## Rectify




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm a cancer


Capricorns and cancers are like peas and carrots.


----------



## Rectify

I'm The One On Bottom Over The Abyss.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new | CNN
> 
> 
> Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is article is so wacky.


posted it first

but yes, very gross


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> ay male, how are you mah friend?



sippin on a little sumin how are u?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Captain.Heroin said:


> posted it first
> 
> but yes, very gross



ZOMG did you I forgot where I saw it lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cosmic Charlie said:


> ZOMG did you I forgot where I saw it lol


I still like to picture the Vietnamese woman with the wooden phallus boiling and reshaping used condoms...


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> sippin on a little sumin how are u?


im okay now, feeling better. i have to turn my sleep rhytm around so i'll be here for a while.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> im okay now, feeling better. i have to turn my sleep rhytm around so i'll be here for a while.



what if chapter II ends tonight?!


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> what if chapter II ends tonight?!


then we'll go to the chapah 3 mon.
no worries my brutha.
what u sippin ova ther?
sum mushryym soup?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> what if chapter II ends tonight?!


deep state will delete posts.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> then we'll go to the chapah 3 mon.
> no worries my brutha.
> what u sippin ova ther?
> sum mushryym soup?



sailor Jerry mon

my neighbor got busted this morning 

i Feel bad but his dog is always taking a dump in my yard so


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



probably taking a dump in my yard


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

nah i drowned him in his little swamp. 
your punishments are still on. i just have to find you. 
male, you're next. your balls shall be electrocuted.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> nah i drowned him in his little swamp.
> your punishments are still on. i just have to find you.
> male, you're next. your balls shall be electrocuted.



the way you say balls is pretty cool.

you say "BAHLSS" we say "BAWLZ"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> sailor Jerry mon
> 
> my neighbor got busted this morning
> 
> i Feel bad but his dog is always taking a dump in my yard so


The one keeping you up at night?


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> The one keeping you up at night?



YES


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner




----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


>


who are you?


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Your best friend or worst enemy, your choice.


----------



## mal3volent

You two can't fight. The ego explosion might obliterate this entire forum.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Your best friend or worst enemy, your choice.


take it ez there Apollo Creed


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Well not sure what this guy wanted. My name, life story, resume? I am a person on the internet just like you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Well not sure what this guy wanted. My name, life story, resume? I am a person on the internet just like you.


no, you are not just like me. 
i will plan a special kind of punishment for you. 


TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Your best friend or worst enemy, your choice.


nice BPD. 


mal3volent said:


> You two can't fight. The ego explosion might obliterate this entire forum.


I don't even have an ego, what's an ego?


----------



## Mysterier

It's a frozen waffle brand.


----------



## Shady's Fox

A/S/L


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> no, you are not just like me.
> i will plan a special kind of punishment for you.



I will wait for your special punishment. How could you possibly punish me when you live on the other side of the world?

We all have disorders and why we use drugs.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i want waffles now


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i want waffles now



what would you put on them ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> what would you put on them ?


a bottle of Maker's Mark with a side of Camel lights


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I will wait for your special punishment. How could you possibly punish me when you live on the other side of the world?
> 
> We all have disorders and why we use drugs.


I'll be coming after you once I'm done with others.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> a bottle of Maker's Mark with a side of Camel lights


camel lights? boooo.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Oh will you now? Dude you have no clue who I am. You are only threatening since you live across the world. Once you cross that shithole desert and make it to sea, hit me up and will meet you by the coast.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Oh will you now? Dude you have no clue who I am. You are only threatening since you live across the world. Once you cross that shithole desert and make it to sea, hit me up and will meet you by the coast.


Yes, I will and no desert will stop me. I'm stronger than ever. 
Wizard is dead, how about that? 
Male's balls are already twitching. He's trying to get them to a state where they have never dropped, because of he KNOWS for sure that they'll be hurting.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> camel lights? boooo.


i quit 3 weeks ago. I'd smoke camel shit right now


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i quit 3 weeks ago. I'd smoke camel shit right now


yeah, quitting is easy.
i have done it million times.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

word


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Yes, I will and no desert will stop me. I'm stronger than ever.
> Wizard is dead, how about that?
> Male's balls are already twitching. He's trying to get them to a state where they have never dropped, because of he KNOWS for sure that they'll be hurting.



Why are you always talking about balls dude? Do you have something to tell us? It seems you really have something special planned for my balls.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Why are you always talking about balls dude? Do you have something to tell us? It seems you really have something special planned for my balls.


I would have, if you had ones.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

No ^^ I will not post if that thread is created. 

I believe this is the dude waiting on the mail order bride. Too much starch in him. Hormones raging looking to fight. It will be years if ever if he can escape this shithole he stays in. I do not do internet war with words.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> No ^^ I will not post if that thread is created.
> 
> I believe this is the dude waiting on the mail order bride. Too much starch in him. Hormones raging looking to fight. It will be years if ever if he can escape this shithole he stays in. I do not do internet war with words.


I'm not waiting on mail order bride. 
You don't do internet war with words? Well what then?
I'll be coming for you. 
Inshallah you'll be punished.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

I dont know. You tell me. You are the one that said I deserve a punishment. What the fuck did I do to you? So that's on you to figure out. Until then you just a scrub in saudiville.

EDIT: I just noticed your sigs. LOL. Ok I bow to you bro. King DMW and praise Allah.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mal3volent

The Abyss ™ is where egos come to die.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

we're out of milk


----------



## Xorkoth

I quit all nicotine about5 weeks ago, I have been craving occasionally but it's not bad.   Feels good.

Just had an epicly long day at work.  Was involved in a senior management-level meeting, where we discussed how to combat the issue of increasingly poor data from people taking online surveys for rewards.  I've been trying to get everyone to think about it and deal with it for the past 15 years, I've developed a tools suite for helping to determine who is "cheating" on the fly.  But many people in the company just refuse to use it or think about it.  The senior vice president of our division of the company that deals with low-priced, fully automated research projects, has been trying to criticize me, trying to say we're not using the new software platform's capabilities right and being inefficient, for the past year.  She has been making my life difficult and talking shit behind my back.  Recently, my boss had my back and told our mutual boss, who is like second in command in the company, about it.  Ever since then, this lady has been real nice to me and trying to include me in everything.  Well, turns out, she is one of the biggest culprits of having poor data and not doing anything about it.  On my side of the business, we perform complicated analysis while in-progress in the survey to determine the likelihood of them being a cheater.  I wrote some text analysis software to try to determine if their open-ended question input is nonsense or not.

On this pother lady's side of the company, they have absolutely nothing in place.  Even worse, they program their surveys so absolutely anyone with half a brain could figure out how to qualify for the survey.  Which means the surveys get hit by "survey farms" and people using autocomplete plug-ins to put in random answers, or straight up sending bots in, and producing nonsense data.  What's more, she doesn't even have the software's built-in de-duping function turned on (on my side, we are using a sophisticated plugin and analyzing a bunch of metrics, and revising over time as we keep collecting data).  She doesn't check anything at all, just assumes it's correct.  To the point that for the past 2 years, every single survey they have done has had the last 4 states, alphabetically, assigning to the wrong state (like Wisconsin to Wyoming, etc).  And I have told her about it so many times, I took the time to show her the proof the last time, and she blew me off and said it must be right, because she paid an outside company to do it.  In fact she paid them a LOT of money.  I could have (and offered at the time to) done a better job (the stuff they programmed has various errors and typos, the state one was just the worst of many), clearly never got QA checked, it's so sloppy.  And they're STILL using it, this lady is just too stubborn.  She was trying to undermine my position on the company as the guy to lead in our technological development, but it turns out she's bad at it.

She tried to suggest that they hire *another* external company to get some of our needed projects done, today.  And the CEO was like, "no, why would we do that, when we have our own great programming team?  Xorkoth can do that for us".  Fuck yeah, someone needs to put this bitch in her place.  I keep offering to take this stuff on for her instead of paying another company for it needlessly.  Her division was supposed to be 100% automated (client goes to an online storefront, chooses product, inputs images, other specific information, and it generates the survey's XML, launches it, sends respondents to it from the platform's survey panels, finishes in 2 days, closes and auto-generates and emails report files.  No human touch at all, so like 98% profit and extremely competitively priced.  It was supposed to be that way a year ago and she paid this company an absurd amount of money to do it, and they just never finished it so she has been doing it all manually.  Meanwhile I'm sitting here repeatedly offering to dig into it and get it fully operational and she refuses.  It makes no sense, she acts like a know-it-all, but she barely knows how to code, she bragged about her 5 years of experience with this software at her last job, but I taught myself more about it the first couple of days I started trying to learn.  Her level of understanding is extremely rudimentary.  Any time something I do differs in methodology from what they did at her old company, she tries to interfere by talking to our president and CEO and tells them I'm trying to reinvent the wheel and don't know what I'm doing and to make me do it the other way.  But to my face, she is being all nice and asking me for help whenever she can't figure out how to do something.

So I'm just always really nice and helpful, and have been doing my homework, and communicating with some of the higher-ups, more and more.... they're inviting me to higher level meetings and asking my opinion a lot.  I know someone had a talking-to with her, too, it was my boss.  This lady is "Senior Vice President of Agile Solutions".  And she's personally manually doing all of these projects that are supposed to be automated.  What she _should_ be doing is getting a new product done, launching it, and then starting to design the next one.  Instead she's bogged down in doing grunt work and asking me for help with the grunt work, instead of developing the business.  I wonder if I can take over her job eventually?  I've been slowly and steadily exerting my authority in the company for years, and at this point, to all but a few, I'm the guy to talk to for anything related to programming, or thinking through something conceptually in terms of how we handle situations or treat data.  I have already left a huge legacy, as nearly every process the programmers use for everything was developed by me.  I just had an idea and am in the early stages of implementing a tool that will interpret a Word document that is a survey questionnaire, and attempt to generate an XML that is as close to working as-is as possible.  I should be able to get most of the logic and programming and data structure and everything in pretty good shape, as we have standard formats for questionnaires.  if I get that working, it'll cut programming time by like 10 times, would be a game changer.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

tldr. grats on the 5 weeks


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I dont know. You tell me. You are the one that said I deserve a punishment. What the fuck did I do to you? So that's on you to figure out. Until then you just a scrub in saudiville.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed your sigs. LOL. Ok I bow to you bro. King DMW and praise Allah.


good, but you will be punished anyways.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

U-O-E-N-O...
That good weed you don't even blow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*mega sigh* I think the pain comes and goes and may not be covid.... fun.  Prolly cancer


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> *mega sigh* I think the pain comes and goes and may not be covid.... fun.  Prolly cancer


yeah, don't say that.


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tldr. grats on the 5 weeks



thnx brochacho


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Xorkoth said:


> I quit all nicotine about5 weeks ago, I have been craving occasionally but it's not bad.   Feels good.
> 
> Just had an epicly long day at work.  Was involved in a senior management-level meeting, where we discussed how to combat the issue of increasingly poor data from people taking online surveys for rewards.  I've been trying to get everyone to think about it and deal with it for the past 15 years, I've developed a tools suite for helping to determine who is "cheating" on the fly.  But many people in the company just refuse to use it or think about it.  The senior vice president of our division of the company that deals with low-priced, fully automated research projects, has been trying to criticize me, trying to say we're not using the new software platform's capabilities right and being inefficient, for the past year.  She has been making my life difficult and talking shit behind my back.  Recently, my boss had my back and told our mutual boss, who is like second in command in the company, about it.  Ever since then, this lady has been real nice to me and trying to include me in everything.  Well, turns out, she is one of the biggest culprits of having poor data and not doing anything about it.  On my side of the business, we perform complicated analysis while in-progress in the survey to determine the likelihood of them being a cheater.  I wrote some text analysis software to try to determine if their open-ended question input is nonsense or not.
> 
> On this pother lady's side of the company, they have absolutely nothing in place.  Even worse, they program their surveys so absolutely anyone with half a brain could figure out how to qualify for the survey.  Which means the surveys get hit by "survey farms" and people using autocomplete plug-ins to put in random answers, or straight up sending bots in, and producing nonsense data.  What's more, she doesn't even have the software's built-in de-duping function turned on (on my side, we are using a sophisticated plugin and analyzing a bunch of metrics, and revising over time as we keep collecting data).  She doesn't check anything at all, just assumes it's correct.  To the point that for the past 2 years, every single survey they have done has had the last 4 states, alphabetically, assigning to the wrong state (like Wisconsin to Wyoming, etc).  And I have told her about it so many times, I took the time to show her the proof the last time, and she blew me off and said it must be right, because she paid an outside company to do it.  In fact she paid them a LOT of money.  I could have (and offered at the time to) done a better job (the stuff they programmed has various errors and typos, the state one was just the worst of many), clearly never got QA checked, it's so sloppy.  And they're STILL using it, this lady is just too stubborn.  She was trying to undermine my position on the company as the guy to lead in our technological development, but it turns out she's bad at it.
> 
> She tried to suggest that they hire *another* external company to get some of our needed projects done, today.  And the CEO was like, "no, why would we do that, when we have our own great programming team?  Xorkoth can do that for us".  Fuck yeah, someone needs to put this bitch in her place.  I keep offering to take this stuff on for her instead of paying another company for it needlessly.  Her division was supposed to be 100% automated (client goes to an online storefront, chooses product, inputs images, other specific information, and it generates the survey's XML, launches it, sends respondents to it from the platform's survey panels, finishes in 2 days, closes and auto-generates and emails report files.  No human touch at all, so like 98% profit and extremely competitively priced.  It was supposed to be that way a year ago and she paid this company an absurd amount of money to do it, and they just never finished it so she has been doing it all manually.  Meanwhile I'm sitting here repeatedly offering to dig into it and get it fully operational and she refuses.  It makes no sense, she acts like a know-it-all, but she barely knows how to code, she bragged about her 5 years of experience with this software at her last job, but I taught myself more about it the first couple of days I started trying to learn.  Her level of understanding is extremely rudimentary.  Any time something I do differs in methodology from what they did at her old company, she tries to interfere by talking to our president and CEO and tells them I'm trying to reinvent the wheel and don't know what I'm doing and to make me do it the other way.  But to my face, she is being all nice and asking me for help whenever she can't figure out how to do something.
> 
> So I'm just always really nice and helpful, and have been doing my homework, and communicating with some of the higher-ups, more and more.... they're inviting me to higher level meetings and asking my opinion a lot.  I know someone had a talking-to with her, too, it was my boss.  This lady is "Senior Vice President of Agile Solutions".  And she's personally manually doing all of these projects that are supposed to be automated.  What she _should_ be doing is getting a new product done, launching it, and then starting to design the next one.  Instead she's bogged down in doing grunt work and asking me for help with the grunt work, instead of developing the business.  I wonder if I can take over her job eventually?  I've been slowly and steadily exerting my authority in the company for years, and at this point, to all but a few, I'm the guy to talk to for anything related to programming, or thinking through something conceptually in terms of how we handle situations or treat data.  I have already left a huge legacy, as nearly every process the programmers use for everything was developed by me.  I just had an idea and am in the early stages of implementing a tool that will interpret a Word document that is a survey questionnaire, and attempt to generate an XML that is as close to working as-is as possible.  I should be able to get most of the logic and programming and data structure and everything in pretty good shape, as we have standard formats for questionnaires.  if I get that working, it'll cut programming time by like 10 times, would be a game changer.



Wow you have had the same gig for 15 years? I can't even keep a job for 2 (I quit and fine a new one). Did have one for 5. Hopefully my next one will be like that, last one. The SRE / Devops world is fucked right now. Millions of jobs since these companies are all failing, but they all suck. Now in the cloud and the guy or two before did 100 things wrong. The demand is insane. of what these companies want out of you My last gig nearly killed me.

Not even gonna fuck with it. Only public companies from now on.

Yeah, that shit goes on everywhere. Hard to have the same vision as all. You have to prove her wrong.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

The woman is obviously threatened by you @Xorkoth and it's why she is acting in that manner. Just keep doing what your doing and your gonna be one of the bosses there eventually. Your a really smart man keep up what your doing and it will pay off for you in the end for sure. Proud of all you accomplished related to working on yourself the past 5 weeks, love you brother


----------



## Xorkoth

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Wow you have had the same gig for 15 years? I can't even keep a job for 2 (I quit and fine a new one). Did have one for 5. Hopefully my next one will be like that, last one. The SRE / Devops world is fucked right now. Millions of jobs since these companies are all failing, but they all suck. Now in the cloud and the guy or two before did 100 things wrong. The demand is insane. of what these companies want out of you My last gig nearly killed me.
> 
> Not even gonna fuck with it. Only public companies from now on. Or downgrade myself or something.
> 
> Yeah, that shit goes on everywhere. Hard to have the same vision as all. You have to prove her wrong.



Yeah right out of college.  I make like 250% what I started at, I'm angling for like a VP type thing though eventually.  I'm certainly the lead programmer, I basically make anything happen that needs to happen, people call me instead of my boss a lot of the time when they want to know something.  If I had gone the career-jumping route, I could probably be making 6 figures now, by taking new positions every 3-5 years.  My job requires a lot less skills than I have, in fact I'm the only one in my job position with an actual CS degree.  I started seeing where things were inefficient and programming ways to semi-automate repetitive stuff.  Basically I wrote programs and write code, and interfaces to turn a lot of terminal-based stuff that is tricky for my coworkers into point and click GUIs and stuff.  So it would be more interesting to be a software engineer, but I do get to stretch my skills a bit and as a result, they treat me like I'm a god/stable genius, I have ironclad job security, I work from home, and they let me be a musician too... sometimes I'll work from a mobile hot spot while we[re on the road for weeks on end, and I often have to leave early on Fridays to go load in to a venue.  I make enough money for my living expenses and to save some and not have to worry about money too often, and 4 weeks of paid vacation per year... got a nice 401k and great health insurance too.  The company has been through a lot of growing pains over the past decade, but a lot of our long-range plans (I have part in a lot of them) are finally coming to fruition... it's a market research company, and we did some internally funded research into some of our largest client industries, and leveraged that to become leaders in helping to navigate the covid world.  Raises were frozen for like 7 years most recently, but last year I got a $6k/year raise and I'm angling for steady raises and have been told that is what will happen now that we're in the green.  And I basically get to do whatever I want as long as I get my work done.  It's a pretty sweet gig, I'm lucky, working from home or wherever I happen to be at has made multitasking my life SO much more possible, it's crazy how much I can get done.   My boss has become a good friend and is also a musician (went to school for music actually), the company culture is great, I like every single person I work with, with the one exception of the lady I was talking about.  It doesn't even feel like work a lot of the time.  When I don't push myself and try to develop new capabilities and surprise people, I sometimes can get away with working like 2 hours a day, but since it's salary it doesn't matter.  It's like the least stressful job of all time, except for every once in a while shit gets crazy and I have like a 72 hour work week.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Correct the money isn't everything. I would kill to work an easy job like I did in the first 5 years or so.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah right out of college.  I make like 250% what I started at, I'm angling for like a VP type thing though eventually.  I'm certainly the lead programmer, I basically make anything happen that needs to happen, people call me instead of my boss a lot of the time when they want to know something.  If I had gone the career-jumping route, I could probably be making 6 figures now, by taking new positions every 3-5 years.  My job requires a lot less skills than I have, in fact I'm the only one in my job position with an actual CS degree.  I started seeing where things were inefficient and programming ways to semi-automate repetitive stuff.  Basically I wrote programs and write code, and interfaces to turn a lot of terminal-based stuff that is tricky for my coworkers into point and click GUIs and stuff.  So it would be more interesting to be a software engineer, but I do get to stretch my skills a bit and as a result, they treat me like I'm a god/stable genius, I have ironclad job security, I work from home, and they let me be a musician too... sometimes I'll work from a mobile hot spot while we[re on the road for weeks on end, and I often have to leave early on Fridays to go load in to a venue.  I make enough money for my living expenses and to save some and not have to worry about money too often, and 4 weeks of paid vacation per year... got a nice 401k and great health insurance too.  The company has been through a lot of growing pains over the past decade, but a lot of our long-range plans (I have part in a lot of them) are finally coming to fruition... it's a market research company, and we did some internally funded research into some of our largest client industries, and leveraged that to become leaders in helping to navigate the covid world.  Raises were frozen for like 7 years most recently, but last year I got a $6k/year raise and I'm angling for steady raises and have been told that is what will happen now that we're in the green.  And I basically get to do whatever I want as long as I get my work done.  It's a pretty sweet gig, I'm lucky, working from home or wherever I happen to be at has made multitasking my life SO much more possible, it's crazy how much I can get done.   My boss has become a good friend and is also a musician (went to school for music actually), the company culture is great, I like every single person I work with, with the one exception of the lady I was talking about.  It doesn't even feel like work a lot of the time.  When I don't push myself and try to develop new capabilities and surprise people, I sometimes can get away with working like 2 hours a day, but since it's salary it doesn't matter.  It's like the least stressful job of all time, except for every once in a while shit gets crazy and I have like a 72 hour work week.


Let me hold somethin

Edit: sump'em...let me hold sump'em


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Let me hold somethin
> 
> Edit: sump'em...let me hold sump'em



My dick you mean?  Thanks, but my dick holding staff is fully fleshed out already.  You can hold my beer though.


----------



## Xorkoth

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Correct the money isn't everything. I would kill to work an easy job like I did in the first 5 years or so.



Money does not buy happiness, but not having enough money contributes to misery, because constant money stress is extremely demoralizing and awful.  I've been there, for sure.  Once you have enough money to be comfortable and maintain your lifestyle and not be worried about it all the time, more money is kinda irrelevant, unless you're trying to fall into the "big money bling bling" lifestyle trap.  I want to make a million dollars, so that I can invest it at a modest rate of return and cut myself a salary every year.  If I got a million suddenly, I would pay off my mortgage and invest all the rest.  I don't have any other debt anymore.  Probably keep working too, until I had a reason not to.  Basically double my salary essentially.  Then hopefully my music career would pop off, beyond a regional thing, and I could just quit my job.  Retire early, travel the world, go somewhere every year.  That stuff would be cool, but I'm already plenty happy, because I don't hate what I do at all, I have a lot of freedom, and I get paid enough to have everything I need in abundance.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Your faith tied up in a garbage bag, watch out where you hit cuz it might crack somewhere else


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> Your faith tied up in a garbage bag, watch out where you hit cuz it might crack somewhere else


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> Maybe 1000 pages is the limit, i dont know


Used to be 1000 posts iirc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

mal3volent said:


> you say "BAHLSS" we say "BAWLZ"


@alasdairm
Is this like the potato/potato thing?


DeadManWalkin' said:


> who are you?



You can’t see him, but he is there.


TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I will not post if that thread is created.


 liar 


Cosmic Charlie said:


> The woman is obviously threatened by you @Xorkoth


It’s obviously because you have better hair than her.


----------



## jhjhsdi

If anything the posting seems to have slowed down now we're near the end lol

Lots of us druggos probably have those underlying issues where we don't want/cope with change, seperation anxiety and/or are now emotionally involved with this thread


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> My dick you mean?  Thanks, but my dick holding staff is fully fleshed out already.  You can hold my beer though.


Well, that was just rude.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> If anything the posting seems to have slowed down now we're near the end lol
> 
> Lots of us druggos probably have those underlying issues where we don't want/cope with change, seperation anxiety and/or are now emotionally involved with this thread


I'm quite excited about it I've just been very busy with things.  

I must say I think Ch. II was better than I though.


----------



## mal3volent

yeah without @Coxenormous we're never gonna get to III ....


----------



## Coxenormous

for educational purposes only :censored:


----------



## schizopath

Dude wats up? Wanna play that Overwatch someday?


----------



## Coxenormous

I have it LMAO just haven't installed it yet hahaha i'm sorry I will tho


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> U-O-E-N-O...
> That good weed you don't even blow


I haven't heard people call dick by that name yet, but whatever suits your preferences.


Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm quite excited about it I've just been very busy with things.
> 
> I must say I think Ch. II was better than I though.


It's specially only and just because of my deep involvement with this thread.


----------



## schizopath

Haha, well all in due time. How you been otherwise?


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Haha, well all in due time. How you been otherwise?


Pretty good, wbu


----------



## schizopath

Good for me too. Made some new friends this month and been having a good time. Sometimes not as good.

But yeah dude install the Overwatch so we can play sometime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm well aware I'm a danger to myself, are you aware I'm a danger to others?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I sneezed


----------



## Shady's Fox

trutuutut ahaahaha


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I sneezed


this is why covid won't go away


----------



## Shady's Fox

I WAS SUREEE

i could've sworn some gold plated ass would come foward and say this whatever it might be cuz i don't ok

nhm


ghost ur name has potential man and to see that u actually are this..

that's why u don't deserve that tl>dr name title


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I WAS SUREEE
> 
> i could've sworn some gold plated ass would come foward and say this whatever it might be cuz i don't ok
> 
> nhm
> 
> 
> ghost ur name has potential man and to see that u actually are this..
> 
> that's why u don't deserve that tl>dr name title


titles without pay r only titles iirc


----------



## Xorkoth

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Used to be 1000 posts iirc



It was 1000 posts for a while, and then we entered the modern age where any amount of text storage costs very little in terms of cloud server space, so there's no limit anymore.   think the mods decided arbitrarily on 1000 pages for the Abyss.

But yeah it used to be 50 pages was the limit, lol.  As a result we have 16 Big and Dandy MXE threads in the PD forum and the PD mods used to spend so much time closing old threads, linking from the old to the new and the new back to the old, and updating the PD Index and pages of link archives.



iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> It’s obviously because you have better hair than her.



True, true



MemphisX3 said:


> Well, that was just rude.



On the planet I'm from, rudeness is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I haven't heard people call dick by that name yet, but whatever suits your preferences.



This is why I cannot argue with a foreigner. You know very little english and think dick and balls is an insult here. Its not. That is usually a grade school style joke (same level as your english). Its potty humor and why I posted that scrotum whipping video.

What I said is a saying we have here. Lets see how smart you are, and if you can figure it out (Hint, its on the test you will take before you can come to america).

Your sigs are just hilarious by the way. You really think you are going to write history on a drugs forum? (you have to learn to write 1st, and also stop drugs). Also, you think you are a beast and nobody can take you down? LOL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> This is why I cannot argue with a foreigner. You know very little english and think dick and balls is an insult here. Its not. That is usually a grade school style joke (same level as your english). Its potty humor and why I posted that scrotum whipping video.
> 
> What I said is a saying we have here. Lets see how smart you are, and if you can figure it out (Hint, its on the test you will take before you can come to america).
> 
> Your sigs are just hilarious by the way. You really think you are going to write history on a drugs forum? (you have to learn to write 1st, and also stop drugs). Also, you think you are a beast and nobody can take you down? LOL


he's gonna pm you dick and balls pics now. his English is broken and he'll definitely interpret that as a come on...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CLEAR YOUR INBOX BRAH


----------



## Shady's Fox

That's why we sing for these kids that don't have a thing
Except for a dream and a fuckin' rap magazine


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> This is why I cannot argue with a foreigner. You know very little english and think dick and balls is an insult here. Its not. That is usually a grade school style joke (same level as your english). Its potty humor and why I posted that scrotum whipping video.
> 
> What I said is a saying we have here. Lets see how smart you are, and if you can figure it out (Hint, its on the test you will take before you can come to america).
> 
> Your sigs are just hilarious by the way. You really think you are going to write history on a drugs forum? (you have to learn to write 1st, and also stop drugs). Also, you think you are a beast and nobody can take you down? LOL


I never claimed to be a beast. It was Schizo.
Those are something called quotes or citations which might be something too great for your brain to understand.
Also, my English is pretty high grade. Better than most of the native speakers here.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

You did send me a dick pic wtf?


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You did send me a dick pic wtf?


I'd send you gore if I didn't already have warnings for doing that.


----------



## jhjhsdi

You know when you eat too much peanut butter and then your shit is basically peanut butter?

Yeah, that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyways, I'm pretty sure somebody who shall not be named is watching me pretty closely after his last defeat, looking for reasons to get an upper hand. 
I'll name him just "1.5 inches and pretty thick."
So I'll take it easy for a while.


----------



## Jabberwocky

GO AUSTRALIA!!!


----------



## Shady's Fox

jhjhsdi said:


> You know when you eat too much peanut butter
> 
> Yeah, that.



*sugar


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'll name him just "1.5 inches and pretty thick."



Again with the cock day dreaming shit. Yep you win. Worried now you are more interested in sucking me off than arguing.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Again with the cock day dreaming shit. Yep you win. Worried now you are more interested in sucking me off than arguing.


I didn't mean you, you dumb motherfucking simplisitic pea-brain neantherdal cuck.


----------



## Jabberwocky

@GreatManTalkin' 
Sup bro?


----------



## Shady's Fox

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Again with the cock day dreaming shit. Yep you win. Worried now you are more interested in sucking me off than arguing.



You can't argue with squares, they're lil hood rats trying to act mature. At the end of the day -- you will bang against the walls if u keep up with this.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> GO AUSTRALIA!!!


triggered


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> You can't argue with squares, they're lil hood rats trying to act mature. At the end of the day -- you will bang against the walls if u keep up with this.


Shadeeyy you're supposed to be on my side I'm going easy on you.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

we need to hear from @shady's Stepsister.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


>


Is this the infamous Shady's mom I've heard of?


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Is this the infamous Shady's mom I've heard of?



Nah, that's just Theresa May trying to pretend that she's a human and not some kind of robotic succubus.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> Nah, that's just Theresa May trying to pretend that she's a human and not some kind of robotic succubus.


she's a weak leader who shall be taken behind the sauna.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I didn't mean you, you dumb motherfucking simplisitic pea-brain neantherdal cuck.



I know, doesn't change the fact you once again bring up the male sex organ. But pleased to see you have expanded your arsenal a tad. Sadly, it still makes no fucking sense. 

I mean the word cuck is in your sig. You are obsessed with men.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I know, doesn't change the fact you once again bring up the male sex organ. But pleased to see you have expanded your arsenal a tad. Sadly, it still makes no fucking sense.
> 
> I mean the word cuck is in your sig. You are obsessed with men.


Women can be cucks too.
Your neantherdal brain is too small to understand something coming even close to my philosophy.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Not per the dictionary. Once again proving you are writing english words without knowing what they mean.

You are only digging your own grave. Figures you would call yourself dead man walking. Every word you speak pulls you closer to your grave.

And yeah yeah yeah I know your next reply will be a string of words you pulled from the dictionary, only to line them up into something that makes no sense. So will not argue with you anymore.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Not per the dictionary. Once again proving you are writing english words without knowing what they mean.
> 
> You are only digging your own grave. Figures you would call yourself dead man walking. Every word you speak pulls you closer to your grave.
> 
> And yeah yeah yeah I know your next reply will be a string of words you pulled from the dictionary, only to line them up into something that makes no sense. So will not argue with you anymore.


Yeah, but you can be cucked by a woman too. 
You're a redicilous case. 
"bad english, you can't argue with me because i wont do it."
you're spineless. come to a fight thread.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

There is no point. I will be arguing with someone that is mad because he has a king that he must bow to. And cannot get a glimpse of USA, outside of the internet. Sorry for you. Enjoy that lifeless desert sand.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Wait.


I'll be waiting for a while you demented old fuck. 
Senile alzheimers hahahah fucking you have now the soldiers of the all merciful after you see how long you'll be laughing fucking 50kg's skinny nerd.


----------



## mal3volent

Guys, think of the CHILDREN!


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'll be waiting for a while you demented old fuck.
> Senile alzheimers hahahah fucking you have now the soldiers of the all merciful after you see how long you'll be laughing fucking 50kg's skinny nerd.



Im 41. 

I just asked allah to strike me down if he is real....nothing. Beg him to take me down, you are praying to a wall.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Im 41.
> 
> I just asked allah to strike me down if he is real....nothing. Beg him to take me down, you are praying to a wall.


Get reported islamophobic old man.


----------



## Xorkoth

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I know, doesn't change the fact you once again bring up the male sex organ. But pleased to see you have expanded your arsenal a tad. Sadly, it still makes no fucking sense.
> 
> I mean the word cuck is in your sig. You are obsessed with men.



This is a rap I wrote to KingOfWessex some time ago, who loves to rap battle in the rap thread but every single insult to others is all about how they love dicks.  I thought it applicable with one minor revision:

The Walking Dead Man talks tough every day
But listen up close to what I say
Every insult involves male genitalia
And how other males are focused on that area
It makes me question the reason for this tactic
Since gay sex, for some, is probably fantastic
Anyway using it daily as an insult in raps
Just tells me you think about gay sex when taking craps
And when eating, and working, and walking down hallways
It seems that you may be thinking of it always
All this talk of dicks and balls is revealing
I think you might have a poster of Brad Pitt on your ceiling
Above the bed, where you lay, self-loathing
As the thoughts you abhor cause you to stain your clothing
With ejaculate matter you summon with the quickness
While crying and jacking it to photos of Brad's penis
Then when you rap, and try to slay fools
All you talk about is their balls and their tools.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

haha. I am literally in tears from laughing. Thanks for that.

Have to find this rap thread.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

@DeadManWalkin' You see? You surely have homosexual tendencies. Its fine if that is your thing, I have a lot of gay friends. But you have to at least admit and come out of the closet. Someone that talks about the male sex organ in literally EVERY post....yeah, you aren't fooling us.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> This is a rap I wrote to KingOfWessex some time ago, who loves to rap battle in the rap thread but every single insult to others is all about how they love dicks.  I thought it applicable with one minor revision:
> 
> The Walking Dead Man talks tough every day
> But listen up close to what I say
> Every insult involves male genitalia
> And how other males are focused on that area
> It makes me question the reason for this tactic
> Since gay sex, for some, is probably fantastic
> Anyway using it daily as an insult in raps
> Just tells me you think about gay sex when taking craps
> And when eating, and working, and walking down hallways
> It seems that you may be thinking of it always
> All this talk of dicks and balls is revealing
> I think you might have a poster of Brad Pitt on your ceiling
> Above the bed, where you lay, self-loathing
> As the thoughts you abhor cause you to stain your clothing
> With ejaculate matter you summon with the quickness
> While crying and jacking it to photos of Brad's penis
> Then when you rap, and try to slay fools
> All you talk about is their balls and their tools.


OK OK RAP BATTLE DOPAMINE 2020 BEGINS NOW

Yo yo, your brains are pretty fucking little
and i'll be coming after your family like literal fucking Hitler.
So don't worry, you don't have to pick a side.
This will lead only one way, which is genocide.
Your entire post is gayer than anybody can ever be
I bet it contains aids, scarbs and hepatitis C.
I hope you fucking die and get a nice little ebola.
my rhymes are deeper than a fucking supernova. 
My human leather whip shall be now spanking.
there's a reason why they call me daddy.
so get the fuck out you little fucking goblin
you're outdated and look like Anthony Hopkins.
You might be calling me Dead Man Walkin'
However, I'm also a great man talkin'
So let it go and praise fucking allah
Sharia will be imposed, inshallah.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> @DeadManWalkin' You see? You surely have homosexual tendencies. Its fine if that is your thing, I have a lot of gay friends. But you have to at least admit and come out of the closet. Someone that talks about the male sex organ in literally EVERY post....yeah, you aren't fooling us.


Got probably more pussy in the half of your life time and you're still here talking about some gay shit. 
Allah forbids it. Gays don't exist, they're just deniers of Allah and sodomites.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> @DeadManWalkin' You see? You surely have homosexual tendencies. Its fine if that is your thing, I have a lot of gay friends. But you have to at least admit and come out of the closet. Someone that talks about the male sex organ in literally EVERY post....yeah, you aren't fooling us.


don't make me drive to Chicago again brah...


----------



## Hylight

can i post something


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> It was 1000 posts for a while, and then we entered the modern age where any amount of text storage costs very little in terms of cloud server space, so there's no limit anymore.   think the mods decided arbitrarily on 1000 pages for the Abyss.
> 
> But yeah it used to be 50 pages was the limit, lol.  As a result we have 16 Big and Dandy MXE threads in the PD forum and the PD mods used to spend so much time closing old threads, linking from the old to the new and the new back to the old, and updating the PD Index and pages of link archives.
> 
> 
> 
> True, true
> 
> 
> 
> On the planet I'm from, rudeness is the sincerest form of flattery.


We must be floating around the same rock because it's the ssame here too....just didnt know you were my type of alien, bitch.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> don't make me drive to Chicago again brah...


The shit calvary is comin!


----------



## MemphisX3

I cant wait to see this presidential debate next week.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Got probably more pussy in the half of your life time and you're still here talking about some gay shit.
> Allah forbids it. Gays don't exist, they're just deniers of Allah and sodomites.



This guy is so fucking clueless. I will take shady's advice this one time.


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> We must be floating around the same rock because it's the ssame here too....just didnt know you were my type of alien, bitch.



Nice, excuse me while I kill myself for being from the same planet as you, cuntrag.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Nice, excuse me while I kill myself for being from the same planet as you, cuntrag.


Good! I'll be the only one left here again!


----------



## MemphisX3

Positive note about yesterday: finally got a haircut 

Negative note from yesterday: I had to pay cash money for that haircut

Woe is me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Positive note about yesterday: finally got a haircut
> 
> Negative note from yesterday: I had to pay cash money for that haircut
> 
> Woe is me


free haircuts are no bargain iirc


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> This guy is so fucking clueless. I will take shady's advice this one time.


You will be punished. I will literally come for you. Chicago right? That's where I'll come. I'll 100% be coming to meet you.'
We'll just talk.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> You will be punished. I will literally come for you. Chicago right? That's where I'll come. I'll 100% be coming to meet you.'
> We'll just talk.



How? You are trapped in a desert bowing to your king.

You will never see the glory of america.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


>



Nice shoes, want to fuck?


----------



## Hylight

on my rag too day


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


hi i am a vegan


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> on my rag too day


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Nice shoes, want to fuck?


Haaaa! I know loads of guys who are like that. Literally first thing they look at on a girl is her kicks. Super weird.


----------



## Hylight

DeadManWalkin' said:


> We'll just talk.







no i'm not angrY


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> free haircuts are no bargain iirc


Yea you are right about that. Shit I have had someone fuck up a $30 haircut. 

That's why haircuts should be free as it's a civil right and barbers should be state funded employees.


That Memphis dude for TN governor 2022. Running under the "free haircuts for all" platform.


----------



## Hylight

i'm out on murder parole

i'm really enjoying my parole

can you lend me $50


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Haaaa! I know loads of guys who are like that. Literally first thing they look at on a girl is her kicks. Super weird.


I dunno. I have kind of learned that chicks dig dudes noticing little shit like that. First thing I notice about a girl is her nails...then her hair and compliment both. So I could see it working with shoes.


Not being a cheesy 13 year old with the nice shoes want to fuck line but along those lines


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


>


I shit myself, clean me.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


> i'm out on murder parole
> 
> i'm really enjoying my parole
> 
> can you lend me $50
> P





Hylight said:


> i'm out on murder parole
> 
> i'm really enjoying my parole
> 
> can you lend me $50


My favorite color is murder.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


>


I'm a moderator on bluelight.org


----------



## Hylight

i'm dyin wait for it


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i luv bluelight dot org


----------



## Mysterier

Hylight said:


>



I don't know why mustard came out of there.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


>


Hurry up with that cigarette; we gotta get you back to the zoo.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


wuts your name again?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i agore you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> The ANSWER, to ALL those questions is YES. We have determined that Captain.Heroin is alive and Captain.Heroin's clone is also a gay and alive and well.  Although Captain was in deep, he is still firmly on the side of the D33P STATE RESISTANCE. Thank you for your service AGENTS. Transmissions will begin again when more infodata is available.


I always go in deep tbph if you don't believe me ask my lover.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I always go in deep tbph if you don't believe me ask my lover.



Did you enjoy the game thus far? The Doom Pussy is coming


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Did you enjoy the game thus far? The Doom Pussy is coming


I did it was quite fun. 

Cryptograms don't need a key if you want to make them more challenging.  

Some of us went to the El Paso MAGA School for Illegal Immigrant Excellence and know all the big words from Very Big Vocabulary 101.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I did it was quite fun.
> 
> Cryptograms don't need a key if you want to make them more challenging.
> 
> Some of us went to the El Paso MAGA School for Illegal Immigrant Excellence and know all the big words from Very Big Vocabulary 101.



I like it when you talk bigly and use the right words, the best words, the strongest words. Also yeah, I'm going to make it harder I think.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I like it when you talk bigly and use the right words, the best words, the strongest words. Also yeah, I'm going to make it harder I think.


When I heard Sleepy Joe Biden was choosing Camel'Uh Harris of Somalia, I was like, is that Ilan Omar's fat sister?  Because Camel'Uh is a nasty woman.  A very nasty woman.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Camel'Uh Harris of Somalia


Lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We are all going to die of covid and the plebes are already spreading the plague here.  

I need benzos but the best I get is beer.  Where is the escape button?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Lol


I need to abscond from the deep sate.  Again. 

They are stalking me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If it takes 30+ for me to get a flu shot with no one in line just imagine the super spreading shitshow event that will be the covid vaccine. 

America is fucked. HAND ME THE NEEDLE YOU ARE ALL FAR TOO SLOW.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need benzos but the best I get is beer.  Where is the escape button?


I want some k. Benzos would do. Or opis. Shit times. 
Got an hour and a quarter left of the shop being open and I got 9 quid in the bank for booze woohoo SHIT TIMES i havent even gotten outta bed today lol


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hylight said:


>



Feels better than it looks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I want some k. Benzos would do. Or opis. Shit times.
> Got an hour and a quarter left of the shop being open and I got 9 quid in the bank for booze woohoo SHIT TIMES i havent even gotten outta bed today lol


Yeah that "I'm stuck sweating in bed" feeling of ketamine use is primarily why I don't do it anymore


----------



## Hylight

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Feels better than it looks











						11 Little-Known Ice Cream Brands You Need to Try
					

Stay cool this summer with one of these sweet ice cream brands. You'll find favorites from across the country!




					www.rd.com


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

celery juice o.f.


----------



## Hylight

75% until CH III  #! ?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hylight said:


> 11 Little-Known Ice Cream Brands You Need to Try
> 
> 
> Stay cool this summer with one of these sweet ice cream brands. You'll find favorites from across the country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rd.com



I've had those Coolhaus ice cream sandwiches.

Some seriously next level stuff right there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need food ... gotta make some culinary decisions


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Making some Ramen Egg Drop Soup with the chicken flavor kind, two packets of noodles. Then I just crack eggs right into the pot of water I'm using four of them this time. Hella cheap if your on a budget and delicious as fuck low cleanup one pot cooking for the lazy bum ass mofo...


----------



## BK38

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Making some Ramen Egg Drop Soup with the chicken flavor kind, two packets of noodles. Then I just crack eggs right into the pot of water I'm using four of them this time. Hella cheap if your on a budget and delicious as fuck low cleanup one pot cooking for the lazy bum ass mofo...



Best thing ever. Also, if you want to fancy it up, just throw a little sesame oil in there and maybe some sesame seeds and chopped chives/spring onion.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Used to crack eggs into noodles all the time fucking forgot all about it! Chilli sauce is definitely your friend in this situation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna make lunch soon

listening to the new justice talk about her plebe life


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> gonna make lunch soon
> 
> listening to the new justice talk about her plebe life


ikr. who gives af about her stupid kids?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ikr. who gives af about her stupid kids?


"omg my husband makes every day so special"

barf

At least Kavanaugh was like "I like beer".


----------



## Captain.Heroin

puts on funeral doom metal
makes food
dabs
fuccya


----------



## Hylight

_hey world 








						6.1 magnitude earthquake felt off South African coast
					

A 6.1 magnitude earthquake struck offshore from South Africa Saturday, according to the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS).Some residents of the southern city of Cape Town posted on...




					www.dailysabah.com
				



_


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> _hey world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.1 magnitude earthquake felt off South African coast
> 
> 
> A 6.1 magnitude earthquake struck offshore from South Africa Saturday, according to the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS).Some residents of the southern city of Cape Town posted on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Captain.Heroin

got my flu shot


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> puts on funeral doom metal
> makes food
> dabs
> fuccya


 
how the fuck do you dab at lunchtime man...

I been smoking since before you were born (probably) and if I dab at lunchtime the day is done, over, kaput!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> how the fuck do you dab at lunchtime man...
> 
> I been smoking since before you were born (probably) and if I dab at lunchtime the day is done, over, kaput!


thc is very stimulating for me so I get tired/sleepy without it / in withdrawal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> how the fuck do you dab at lunchtime man...
> 
> I been smoking since before you were born (probably) and if I dab at lunchtime the day is done, over, kaput!


And the thing I'm not particularly proud of is the dosing, I do solid dabs that are like 5x the size of what would get a novice baked.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Captain.Heroin said:


> And the thing I'm not particularly proud of is the dosing, I do solid dabs that are like 5x the size of what would get a novice baked.



 how many mg of shatter per dab we talkin?

I tend to go 25-30mg ish


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> how many mg of shatter per dab we talkin?
> 
> I tend to go 25-30mg ish


I probably do 50mg hits minimum or I just wait until I want to dab again

my friend likes maybe 15mg tops, but typically 5-10mg


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

have had a lovely 30mg thc Gorilla Glue hashish edible (home made) a few hours ago and have literally just dabbed a nice 25mg of beautiful Blue Dream shatter......... think I'll treat myself to another one while the tea's brewing...tis 11.30pm here after all....so much more civilised than these lunched out lunchtime dabbers :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ageingpartyfiend said:


> have had a lovely 30mg thc Gorilla Glue hashish edible (home made) a few hours ago and have literally just dabbed a nice 25mg of beautiful Blue Dream shatter......... think I'll treat myself to another one while the tea's brewing...tis 11.30pm here after all....so much more civilised than these lunched out lunchtime dabbers :D


oh with edibles i'm worse, like a lot worse

i make about 7 grams into a single dose


----------



## Hylight

Larry Walker Shatter 0.5g x's 5.
o boi. THC 71.90%


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

ageingpartyfiend said:


> have had a lovely 30mg thc Gorilla Glue hashish edible (home made) a few hours ago and have literally just dabbed a nice 25mg of beautiful Blue Dream shatter......... think I'll treat myself to another one while the tea's brewing...tis 11.30pm here after all....so much more civilised than these lunched out lunchtime dabbers :D





Captain.Heroin said:


> oh with edibles i'm worse, like a lot worse
> 
> i make about 7 grams into a single dose


 
well that's enough to lay waste to at least 18 seasoned smokers I'd imagine - you're not doing it right? decarbing etc?

having said that edibles can be very unpredictable, loadsa mitigating circs, complex conditions....

you could just be a fiend, or a beast of course  or merely a hologram

careful careful though advisable perhaps, have seen many an extreme cannabis revelry (and yours is that, tbh) turn suddenly unpleasant....will likely be IRIE however, so onwards


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> Larry Walker Shatter 0.5g x's 5.
> o boi. THC 71.90%


I have stuff about that strength; will probably get the 80% stuff next time.  same price.


----------



## Mysterier

Hylight said:


> Larry Walker Shatter


----------



## Hylight

oh. well, it is !!


----------



## jhjhsdi

You know when you eat loads of fish and then fart a few hours later? 

Yeah, that.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Fire&Water

jhjhsdi said:


> You know when you eat loads of fish and then fart a few hours later?
> 
> Yeah, that.


ASS QUEEF!


----------



## mal3volent

NO ABORTIONS FOR YOU




YOU WILL PRODUCE YOUR SPAWN


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> OK OK I know I am garbage.
> 
> Yo yo, your brains are pretty fucking little
> and i'll be coming after your family like literal fucking Hitler.
> So don't worry, you don't have to pick a side.
> This will lead only one way, which is genocide.
> Your entire post is gayer than anybody can ever be
> I bet it contains aids, scarbs and hepatitis C.
> I hope you fucking die and get a nice little ebola.
> my rhymes are deeper than a fucking supernova.
> My human leather whip shall be now spanking.
> there's a reason why they call me daddy.
> so get the fuck out you little fucking goblin
> you're outdated and look like Anthony Hopkins.
> You might be calling me Dead Man Walkin'
> However, I'm also a great man talkin'
> So let it go and praise fucking allah
> Sharia will be imposed, inshallah.



U-O-E-N-0...that good weed you don't blow.
Look in the mirror and all you will see a hoe
You about to get fucked beyond anything you know
Talkin' about all the dicks you about to blow
Covered in filth head to toe, unable to shower since you have no dough
Building sand castles, talking shit you have hit a new low
Lets go, you are now on death row, saw your pic and thought lol.
You for sure have polio, and about to undergo some vertigo
Checked your weed, and appears to be oregano
Fuck allah and your portfolio, you were shit since the embryo
They mentioned your ego, all I tried to do is say hello
The more you talk, the more I am ready to go
You will end up 6 feet below, time for your death blow
Eatin' you up like a pistachio, come to USA and end up on skid row
All systems go, wish your were wihin a rocks throw
I suggest to lay low, stop putting on a show, all from your patio

.....waiting for your next 16 bars you lame.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I never hear this on the radio anymore classic


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I never hear this on the radio anymore classic


my mom wouldn't let me have the album because of that song. i had it stashed in my KISS album cover tho


----------



## Fire&Water

Music started SUCKING after it turned into nursery rhyming


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> my mom wouldn't let me have the album because of that song. i had it stashed in my KISS album cover tho


that sux, it eas rough being a kid sometimes, one time when I was a kid  I stole a slipknot hat from the mall my mom found out and cut it with sisors, I was pissed for years


----------



## Hylight

my mom found joints in my of my undie's. 

so i had to watch out for my crotch. eeee hee.


----------



## Hylight

like om gawwwd


----------



## Hylight

really makes ya wanna b a Mom !!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

got O Z Z Y tattooed on my knuckles when i was 13. didn't think ahead about how i was gonna hide that. mom cried and then went Bruce Lee on me.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> got O Z Z Y tattooed on my knuckles when i was 13. didn't think ahead about how i was gonna hide that. mom cried and then went Bruce Lee on me.


My mom got "Bruce lee" tattooed on her knuckles when she was 45. She thought about it way ahead of time and married OZZY. My dad cried.


----------



## MemphisX3

sewerslide.666mg said:


> that sux, it eas rough being a kid sometimes, one time when I was a kid  I stole a slipknot hat from the mall my mom found out and cut it with sisors, I was pissed for years


My uncle once took my Three 6 Mafia: Chapter 2 World Domination CD out of my CD player and broke it with one hand. 

That was 98 and I'm still mad and still bring it up to him.


----------



## Fire&Water

ghostandthedarknes said:


> got O Z Z Y tattooed on my knuckles when i was 13. didn't think ahead about how i was gonna hide that. mom cried and then went Bruce Lee on me.


When I was 16 @ home for school lunch my Ma lifted 3 Oz's Columbian gold from my winter coat
I didn't even know she smoked
She was killing  2 birds with the one stone thing


----------



## jhjhsdi

MemphisX3 said:


> My uncle once took my Three 6 Mafia: Chapter 2 World Domination CD out of my CD player and broke it with one hand.
> 
> That was 98 and I'm still mad and still bring it up to him.


Is that uncle bad touch? Or a different one?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> When I was 16 @ home for school lunch my Ma lifted 3 Oz's Columbian gold from my winter coat
> I didn't even know she smoked
> She was killing  2 birds with the one stone thing


i miss columbian and Acapulco gold.


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> When I was 16 @ home for school lunch my Ma lifted 3 Oz's Columbian gold from my winter coat
> I didn't even know she smoked
> She was killing  2 birds with the one stone thing


One bird is worth 2 stones in a bush. Fuck julian I dont know. Corey, trevor, smokes; let's go.


----------



## MemphisX3

jhjhsdi said:


> Is that uncle bad touch? Or a different one?


The fuck did you just say you little twirp?! I will have you know that my uncle never had a bad touch. That dude is an ace on the golf course.

He isnt a very cool guy. He isnt a very society positive individual.  He isnt hip at all. He's a dick and he owes me a fucking classic CD.


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i miss columbian and Acapulco gold.


Yall old as fuck


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

older or colder are the choices....


----------



## Fire&Water

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i miss columbian and Acapulco gold.


Was the best weed 
Panama red was even better


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i miss columbian and Acapulco gold.


I bet you still drink fresca and tab and listen to sonny and cher and shit


----------



## jhjhsdi

MemphisX3 said:


> The fuck did you just say you little twirp?! I will have you know that my uncle never had a bad touch. That dude is an ace on the gold course.
> 
> He isnt a very cool guy. He isnt a very society positive individual.  He isnt hip at all. He's a dick and he owes me a fucking classic CD.


Little twirp, lol. He is uncle bad touch because he fingered me as a pre pubescent teen 3 times and now im 33 i want round 4 with the cunt (touch me where i wee big boy)



I'm so fucked up when im sober i think i need locking up


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Was the best weed
> Panama red was even better


Maybe you can wait a few more years for a time machine and beam yourself back to the johnson presidency and pick yourself a groovy 4 finger lid


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> Was the best weed
> Panama red was even better


pan red was like mild acid


----------



## Fire&Water

She pry smoke me under the table today but always can't remember lifting the 3 oz's


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I bet you still drink fresca and tab and listen to sonny and cher and shit


"i got you babe"


----------



## Fire&Water

MemphisX3 said:


> Maybe you can wait a few more years for a time machine and beam yourself back to the johnson presidency and pick yourself a groovy 4 finger lid


The best $15 you'll ever spend


----------



## MemphisX3

jhjhsdi said:


> Little twirp, lol. He is uncle bad touch because he fingered me as a pre pubescent teen 3 times and now im 33 i want round 4 with the cunt (touch me where i wee big boy)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so fucked up when im sober i think i need locking up


Nah my uncle would always just play my balls on the golf course...that's not even innuendo...he is such a dick that if I hit a better ball than him he would claim my ball as his and would threaten to send me to military school if I told anyone


----------



## Fire&Water

ghostandthedarknes said:


> pan red was like mild acid


Nobody has a clue
cept maybe papasammi


----------



## jhjhsdi

MemphisX3 said:


> claim my ball as his and would threaten to send me to military school if I told anyone


I'd have swung a club round the back of his knees for that lol


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "i got you babe"


I was born in the wagon of a traveling show
My momma would dance for the money they throw
Poppa would do whatever he coooooooooooooooould
Preach a little gospel
Sell a couple bottle of dr. Good
GYPSIES
TRAMPS
AND THIEVES
WE'D HEAR IT FROM THE PEOPLE IN TOWN
THEY CALL US
GYPSIES
TRAMPS
AND THIEVES
 but every night 
All the men would come around
And lay their money down

That song is a banger


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I was born in the wagon of a traveling show
> My momma would dance for the money they throw
> Poppa would do whatever he coooooooooooooooould
> Preach a little gospel
> Sell a couple bottle of dr. Good
> GYPSIES
> TRAMPS
> AND THIEVES
> WE'D HEAR IT FROM THE PEOPLE IN TOWN
> THEY CALL US
> GYPSIES
> TRAMPS
> AND THIEVES
> but every night
> All the men would come around
> And lay their money down
> 
> That song is a banger


she had a rockin body


----------



## MemphisX3

jhjhsdi said:


> I'd have swung a club round the back of his knees for that lol


I mean, I didnt mind taking the verbal abuse because me and his son (my cousin) did steal from his and my aunt's pot stash for a solid 4 years. Fair trade iirc


----------



## Fire&Water

Even the Mex sativa that wasn't bricked beats the F outta most rec weed


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she had a rockin body


Not sure how much is natural and not surgical but she has aged so fucking good


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Even the Mex sativa that wasn't bricked beats the F outta most rec weed


We get it dude, you know your vintage weed.


----------



## Fire&Water

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she had a rockin body


Cher is a transSlut


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Even the Mex sativa that wasn't bricked beats the F outta most rec weed


Fucking Jerry Garcia over here 


Am I right guys



Am I right


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> Cher is a transSlut


ur thinkin of her daughter


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> pan red was like mild acid



Nostalgia, man... the weed of today is so much stronger it's absurd.  But there's nothing like those early days of getting high... you can't replicate that.  My best weed highs were on shitty Mexican brick growing up, still fantastic, psychedelic experiences.


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Cher is a transSlut


She deserves an award for being able to tuck it for decades


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Nostalgia, man... the weed of today is so much stronger it's absurd.  But there's nothing like those early days of getting high... you can't replicate that.  My best weed highs were on shitty Mexican brick growing up, still fantastic, psychedelic experiences.


word bro. little to zero responsibilities or worries back then


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Nostalgia, man... the weed of today is so much stronger it's absurd.  But there's nothing like those early days of getting high... you can't replicate that.  My best weed highs were on shitty Mexican brick growing up, still fantastic, psychedelic experiences.


I feel bad for your childhood if that was your best weed high. Just thinking about mexican brick weed makes me want to kick the 90s in the balls. I haven't even seen anything with seeds or remotely close to mexican brick in dang ol 5 or 6 years


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah thems were the days.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want ice cream so bad


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah thems were the days.


Coming home wreaking of EDIT: MEXICAN BRICK weed and beer walking past your parents convinced you look normal. Eyes blazing. Stupid convo about the weather and the play CATS and getting caught sneaking a box of fruit roll ups and a Costco size box of cheez-its.

:::sigh:::

Those sure were the days. Super duper sad face mayne.


----------



## Fire&Water

MemphisX3 said:


> Fucking Jerry Garcia over here
> 
> 
> Am I right guys
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right


Not


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> I feel bad for your childhood if that was your best weed high. Just thinking about mexican brick weed makes me want to kick the 90s in the balls. I haven't even seen anything with seeds or remotely close to mexican brick in dang ol 5 or 6 years



I grew up in a town known for Mexican brick, and didn't have any older experienced stoners, me and my friends all taught ourselves basically.  We didn't know any better.  I remember my cousin talked a bout "dank" weed and I thought he meant that weed was nasty (like a dark, dank cave).  I started smoking on my 17th birthday, pretty late.  I remember that same cousin introduced me to good weed, because the nicer suburbs around where I grew up were full of rich preppy kids who wouldn't be caught dead with brick weed.  It blew my mind open and I never went back.  Used to spend $60 an eighth, guaranteed though, sometimes 70.  In my second year of college, my friend who I lived with started selling weed, he was getting a couple ounces at a time for like 380, and selling me 8th for just slightly above cost at 50.  Shit was stupid expensive back in IL in the late 90s/early 2000s.  Except my brick, that shit was like 40/ounce, but you had to smoke like 2 joints in a row to get high.


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Not


Yea no shit.


----------



## Fire&Water

No idea until you've had bamboo cured Columbian


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Coming home wreaking of EDIT: MEXICAN BRICK weed and beer walking past your parents convinced you look normal. Eyes blazing. Stupid convo about the weather and the play CATS and getting caught sneaking a box of fruit roll ups and a Costco size box of cheez-its.
> 
> :::sigh:::
> 
> Those sure were the days. Super duper sad face mayne.



I had a ton of those.  I also started keeping a bottle of Febreeze in my car, that's how my mom first suspected me.   

Took me years to learn that the best thing you can do when all high and wishing people didn't know, is to meet peoples' gaze unflinchingly and don't appear avoidant, especially of eye contact.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I grew up in a town known for Mexican brick, and didn't have any older experienced stoners, me and my friends all taught ourselves basically.  We didn't know any better.  I remember my cousin talked a bout "dank" weed and I thought he meant that weed was nasty (like a dark, dank cave).  I started smoking on my 17th birthday, pretty late.  I remember that same cousin introduced me to good weed, because the nicer suburbs around where I grew up were full of rich preppy kids who wouldn't be caught dead with brick weed.  It blew my mind open and I never went back.  Used to spend $60 an eighth, guaranteed though, sometimes 70.  In my second year of college, my friend who I lived with started selling weed, he was getting a couple ounces at a time for like 380, and selling me 8th for just slightly above cost at 50.  Shit was stupid expensive back in IL in the late 90s/early 2000s.  Except my brick, that shit was like 40/ounce, but you had to smoke like 2 joints in a row to get high.


first green seedless i had was called black Afghanistan. game changer $5 a gram


----------



## Shady's Fox

am havin 3 hamburgers rn

nhm

soul orgasm nhm


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha yeah, seedless used to be like, wow, impressive.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> I grew up in a town known for Mexican brick, and didn't have any older experienced stoners, me and my friends all taught ourselves basically.  We didn't know any better.  I remember my cousin talked a bout "dank" weed and I thought he meant that weed was nasty (like a dark, dank cave).  I started smoking on my 17th birthday, pretty late.  I remember that same cousin introduced me to good weed, because the nicer suburbs around where I grew up were full of rich preppy kids who wouldn't be caught dead with brick weed.  It blew my mind open and I never went back.  Used to spend $60 an eighth, guaranteed though, sometimes 70.  In my second year of college, my friend who I lived with started selling weed, he was getting a couple ounces at a time for like 380, and selling me 8th for just slightly above cost at 50.  Shit was stupid expensive back in IL in the late 90s/early 2000s.  Except my brick, that shit was like 40/ounce, but you had to smoke like 2 joints in a row to get high.


Lol yea I was that rich preppy kid. I didnt even hear about dro (other than music) until I was 17 (2002) and I could rarely find what we consider kush today and it was always crazy price like you said. Sometimes like $650/oz. We had solid plugs on good BC which was still $50/8th. When i was 18 i paid $80 for an 8th of the best weed i have ever smoked even up until today but $60 was normal for what basically kush is now and $70 wasnt unreasonable.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

hash and opium were everywhere. ain't seen none in decades. coke ruined that.


----------



## MemphisX3

We also called it dank


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hash and opium were everywhere. ain't seen none in decades. coke ruined that.


Shiet I have been trying to get my hands on hash for 2 years now. I had a plug a few years back but that just kinda fell ofd


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Lol yea I was that rich preppy kid. I didnt even hear about dro (other than music) until I was 17 (2002) and I could rarely find what we consider kush today and it was always crazy price like you said. Sometimes like $650/oz. We had solid plugs on good BC which was still $50/8th. When i was 18 i paid $80 for an 8th of the best weed i have ever smoked even up until today but $60 was normal for what basically kush is now and $70 wasnt unreasonable.



Haha, speaking of "dro"... my friends and I had a Mexican weed dealer, pretty sure involved with the Latin Kings (who controlled the drugs in that town), but super nice dude, he'd always puff a little with us in his driveway.  Well one time we were visiting from college, and had good weed with us, but wanted to get some brick to make it stretch.  We gave him one hit off the dank bowl, gave him greens.  Then we came back like a week later when wee ran out and wanted more, and he was like "yoooo dudes, that shit was insane, best shit I ever had, I had no idea it could taste good, I can't even get that high off a blunt!  

...So now I'm selling it, I got this watermelon hydro, shit's 70 an eighth but it's so good.  We got some, and it was just about the best weed I've ever had, it was nuts.  From then on he'd still sell the brick weed, but didn't smoke it himself.


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> Coming home wreaking of EDIT: MEXICAN BRICK weed and beer walking past your parents convinced you look normal. Eyes blazing. Stupid convo about the weather and the play CATS and getting caught sneaking a box of fruit roll ups and a Costco size box of cheez-its.
> 
> :::sigh:::
> 
> Those sure were the days. Super duper sad face mayne.


I always thought I played it off sooooo smooth because my parents never called me out. When I got older and we would talk about it they told me they knew the whole time and considered telling me they didnt care and to just stop trying to cover up the smell with axe body spray


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Ya'll ever packed a bowl of beans back in the day and handed to some idiot? Epic. Fireworks.


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> We also called it dank



yeah man it's all about dat dank.

Back in high school/college, if you had told me the weed situation would be like it is in America right now, I would have laughed in your face.  It was pretty accepted, but the idea of legal recreational seemed like a pipe dream that would never happen.  It's basically the one thing that has turned out better than I expected it to by the year 2020, instead of worse.


----------



## MemphisX3

I haven't gotten legit hydroponic weed in awhile. Seems like everything is soil now unless I'm missing something but the hydro weed I used to get used to be just stupid smell thru 2 bags almost styrofoam texture burned your nostrils for hours type shit and most of the time so fruity you could pinpoint the taste


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> I haven't gotten legit hydroponic weed in awhile. Seems like everything is soil now unless I'm missing something but the hydro weed I used to get used to be just stupid smell thru 2 bags almost styrofoam texture burned your nostrils for hours type shit and most of the time so fruity you could pinpoint the taste


That was the shit that was 650/oz


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> I always thought I played it off sooooo smooth because my parents never called me out. When I got older and we would talk about it they told me they knew the whole time and considered telling me they didnt care and to just stop trying to cover up the smell with axe body spray



My parents suspected and looked in my car's trunk, and I had this little weed jar I made that they opened, and it had trace flaks and stuff left over.  When I got home, they confronted me.  I was the oldest and pretty sheltered, I thoiught my life was going to be over, but they were just like, we don't think what you did was morally wrong, but wait for college, you know, WE did it in college.  We just don't want you to get in trouble.  I was like WHAAAAAAAAAA NO FUCKING WAY.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I haven't gotten legit hydroponic weed in awhile. Seems like everything is soil now unless I'm missing something but the hydro weed I used to get used to be just stupid smell thru 2 bags almost styrofoam texture burned your nostrils for hours type shit and most of the time so fruity you could pinpoint the taste


the strains are definitely going down hill. over cloned imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAA NO FUCKING WAY


How do you think they got in the mood to make you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> How do you think they got in the mood to make you?


Frank Sinatra


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm feeling like i need a pick me up

want to drink because not many benzos but not sure ughghHGHGhghghGHghGHh


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm feeling like i need a pick me up
> 
> want to drink because not many benzos but not sure ughghHGHGhghghGHghGHh


few drinks is good for the soul.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> My parents suspected and looked in my car's trunk, and I had this little weed jar I made that they opened, and it had trace flaks and stuff left over.  When I got home, they confronted me.  I was the oldest and pretty sheltered, I thoiught my life was going to be over, but they were just like, we don't think what you did was morally wrong, but wait for college, you know, WE did it in college.  We just don't want you to get in trouble.  I was like WHAAAAAAAAAA NO FUCKING WAY.


Same here. Would lecture the shit out of me about weed and it ruining my future etc but didnt say a word about alcohol (just drinking and driving). 

My parents didnt smoke but me and my cousin found my aforementioned uncle's weed stash when we were 14. We were shocked that adults especially adults of my aunt and uncles societal status smoked weed. It also made for great comedy when they would lecture us about weed and how bad it was after we just smoked a fatty out of their stash. 

America was weird like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> few drinks is good for the soul.


yeah but it wears off real quick like and I like to just take a pill and feel good


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Yo, I've been shitting on American cheese for years, but have you ever had a grilled cheese made with Kraft white American? Omfggggg


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've been shitting on American cheese for years



Don't disrespect our flag!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah but it wears off real quick like and I like to just take a pill and feel good


i always get bad anxiety when the alcohol wears off so i tend to keep drinking, usually until police are involved


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yo, I've been shitting on American cheese for years, but have you ever had a grilled cheese made with Kraft white American? Omfggggg


Bruh chop up some fresh jalapenos and throw some pico de gallo in the middle of that bitch. 


Fuck yea


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i always get bad anxiety when the alcohol wears off so i tend to keep drinking, usually until police are involved


ughhhh I guess I'll wait like two more hours and see what is or isn't going to happen tonight.  

I'm 99% sure that I'll be alone


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> Bruh chop up some fresh jalapenos and throw some pico de gallo in the middle of that bitch.
> 
> 
> Fuck yea


Got damnnnn and a lil avocado aiaiaiiii


----------



## MemphisX3

Kraft pepper check isnt bad either for a grilled cheeae


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> ughhhh I guess I'll wait like two more hours and see what is or isn't going to happen tonight.
> 
> I'm 99% sure that I'll be alone



Only 80s gravies will get it.


----------



## MemphisX3

Do they sell hash in dispensaries?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Do they sell hash in dispensaries?


yes

weed, hash, keif, oil, shatter/budder whatever, edibles


----------



## Hylight

MemphisX3 said:


> Do they sell hash in dispensaries?


No ☹


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> No ☹


lol well they do here


----------



## Hylight




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah that "I'm stuck sweating in bed" feeling of ketamine use is primarily why I don't do it anymore


 yeah that “I’m stuck sweating and shivering in bed” feeling is the primary reason why I get high in the morning. 


LadyAlkaline said:


> Yo, I've been shitting on American cheese for years, but have you ever had a grilled cheese made with Kraft white American? Omfggggg


 cooper is BEST imo


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


>


Bruh legit thought that said MOJO for a sec


----------



## Shady's Fox

look at mae legz

am writin da x-files

see how i move'em

the cabinets


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


>


Wtf. Do you live in the U.S. ?


----------



## Hylight

i love wurst ♡.

lol.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


> i love wurst ♡.
> 
> lol.


My grandfather ate that kind of shit. That and cornbeef hash...whatever the fuck that is and souce sp? Pronounced SOW-SE. 

Only man I have ever known that enjoyed spam.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

MemphisX3 said:


> souce sp?





MemphisX3 said:


> SOW-SE.


What word are you try to say here? 
Is it sauce with a hillbilly accent?


----------



## Mysterier

MemphisX3 said:


> My grandfather ate that kind of shit. That and cornbeef hash...whatever the fuck that is and souce sp? Pronounced SOW-SE.
> 
> Only man I have ever known that enjoyed spam.



Souse?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

This shi* is fairly ok for a ride.
Weird mixture of stuff but it works. lol
Feelin' a pull into the abyss
Where would I emerge? Chiner (no offense just parody of hillbillies as myself)?


----------



## MemphisX3

Mysterier said:


> Souse?


Yea that's it. That disgusting shit.


----------



## MemphisX3

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> What word are you try to say here?
> Is it sauce with a hillbilly accent?


It is some hillbilly backwoods shit. I have only ever seen super country old folks eat it.


----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> This shi* is fairly ok for a ride.
> Weird mixture of stuff but it works. lol
> Feelin' a pull into the abyss
> Where would I emerge? Chiner (no offense just parody of hillbillies as myself)?


Are you a shady alt?


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Fire&Water said:


> Music started SUCKING after it turned into nursery rhyming



I would sooooo love to learn more about you. But you hide since you are ashamed of yourself.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yes, atm


MemphisX3 said:


> Are you a shady alt?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Nah, can’t be. Sentences are too long.


----------



## Mysterier

MemphisX3 said:


> Yea that's it. That disgusting shit.



Yes, it's quite nasty.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> look at mae legz
> 
> am writin da x-files
> 
> see how i move'em
> 
> the cabinets


This is the Shady we all know and love


----------



## 6am-64-14m

priceless
check the sig


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My comment oddly fits in with the comments above


----------



## Shady's Fox

I'm too secsi for this


----------



## Shady's Fox

be my duck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm in pain  this sucks. 

might be sick.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MAKE MISTAKES, BE ALIVE


----------



## Shady's Fox

the tree with situations

plug the vaccum in my head


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Shady's Fox said:


> be my duck


quack
imma fan at times


----------



## Shady's Fox

ahaha wat


----------



## Shady's Fox

*fist on hip* *nail on cheek*


----------



## 6am-64-14m

is this a striking pose or to be continued?


----------



## Shady's Fox

it's ptah teka

i mean look at diz

11k views? on this masterpiece wtf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pain that hasn't gone away for a few days... sore throat.  



Shady's Fox said:


> it's ptah teka
> 
> i mean look at diz
> 
> 11k views? on this masterpiece wtf


vatican shadow is actually good

that feel when shade puts up music i listen to


----------



## Shady's Fox

I like moody techno man, you know very well. Not just random noise, even if I know most of them already I wanna drink my COVEFFEE with it, that kind of shit.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nice tunz... i like as it fits my mood atm but feel it switching to something else... think the diazepam is regaining control again... i can see why those on stims prfer it to alpraz. live and learn.
i get the following now - somewhat; i need exposure


Shady's Fox said:


> look at mae legz
> 
> am writin da x-files
> 
> see how i move'em
> 
> the cabinets





Captain.Heroin said:


> vatican shadow is actually good


Never heard of them til now but have something to take to sleep with tonight besides edgy ass metals and plastics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I like moody techno man, you know very well. Not just random noise, even if I know most of them already I wanna drink my COVEFFEE with it, that kind of shit.







@PtahTek you'll like this one


----------



## 6am-64-14m

imma lissinin, boss
heads a bobbin
%)


----------



## Shady's Fox

Idk yo, for me the most atmospheric piece of techno I ever heard was from Brunner. Hands down, what this guy is able to do with Ableton it's what his name says ''Recondite''. A language


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man this is boss right now
i could kiss a cat tbh
preferably of human nature
gonna have a touch more kratom and something else
blututh on....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> you'll like this one


a seer ya say? ya right


Shady's Fox said:


> ''Recondite''


Nxt on plylst
shits gettin deep up in ere folk
is kratom legal in PA? gotta check real quick like

still legal but:
"Before _kratom_ takes lives destroys families and creates further drug related havoc in _Pennsylvania_ let s work together to _ban kratom_ before it ... " ooooooohhhhh........ hahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cooking food, hoping my sickness will go away soon 


*NSFW*: 












*NSFW*:


----------



## 6am-64-14m

color me sk00ld
no where near sleepy yet and been sleepy for days
lol
might take a early morning ride to no where


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> color me sk00ld
> no where near sleepy yet and been sleepy for days
> lol
> might take a early morning ride to no where


I love doing that. 

I'm about to have spaghetti and will commence eating soon.  

I'm in so much pain it sucks.  It shall pass I hope.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fucking pain. 
My knees been hurting for a few days and it's gettin on my nerves. I walk and do what I can to shake it off but then a crick in the neck. Then a head-ache. Then the back starts acting up (which hasnt been for sometime since the new mattress).
Speg sounds good right now but is there anyone to share it with?
Fuckin sucks when a loner and alone....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Fucking pain.
> My knees been hurting for a few days and it's gettin on my nerves. I walk and do what I can to shake it off but then a crick in the neck. Then a head-ache. Then the back starts acting up (which hasnt been for sometime since the new mattress).
> Speg sounds good right now but is there anyone to share it with?
> Fuckin sucks when a loner and alone....


I really don't want to drink and I don't want to take the few benzos I have left.  I really need to get a new script before I lose my mind.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

need moar good tunz in genre

edit:
got some diaz and holding on for dear life. enough to get through "the move" haha


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good morning dear Bluelighters. 
How's your day? 
I just woke up, did 1mg of bupre, read some rage-responses I've gotten on other threads, had a good laugh and now I'll make breakfast to me and my fiance.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good morning dear Bluelighters.
> How's your day?
> I just woke up, did 1mg of bupre, read some rage-responses I've gotten on other threads, had a good laugh and now I'll make breakfast to me and my fiance.



how was your morning prayers?


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> how was your morning prayers?


Good, I prayed for you too. 
How about you?


----------



## mal3volent

I've been an atheist since I was like 12. Guess that's what allowed the demons to corrupt my brain with the homo curse.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I've been an atheist since I was like 12. Guess that's what allowed the demons to corrupt my brain with the homo curse.


THE ABYSS Chapter III:  The Homo Curse


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good morning dear Bluelighters.
> How's your day?
> I just woke up, did 1mg of bupre, read some rage-responses I've gotten on other threads, had a good laugh and now I'll make breakfast to me and my fiance.



The most hardcore guy out....is on opiate maintenance since he was too weak to kick LOL. If you came here, I would just lock you in a room for 72 hours. Let you out crawling and have my way.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

^^^ he was calling me weak and spineless. Appears he is afraid of his own fate. Running like a baby to bupe when he wakes up. Then you pray to allah on drugs? Yeah....you are the real deal I can see.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

noooo..; not the homo curse!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shady's Fox said:


> Idk yo, for me the most atmospheric piece of techno I ever heard was from Brunner. Hands down, what this guy is able to do with Ableton it's what his name says ''Recondite''. A language


----------



## 6am-64-14m

"My gif avatar of Jesus doesn't dance "
ripped from a thread and dont know if it can be used as lounge material but i personally am tickled to fuckin death at this for some reason. and shady say hes old and smole... give im a break.
what say the masses?
delete this post?

i havent laughed this hard inna while peeps
sorely needed
love always


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sold off a piece of hardware yesterday and mf ask how he know it worked
i grabbed it up, locked it, slid the mag in, unlocked and popped off three quick rounds. 
this is not a fuckin toy, heard? i says
oh, ok. thanks, brother


----------



## jhjhsdi

How much acid or mushrooms do you think it would take to permanently twist me and end me locked up being fed soup and sedatives, free of rent and responsibilities.
I feel like living the rest of my life in a funny farm lol

Or is there something better I could use for desired effect?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> THE ABYSS Chapter III:  The Homo Curse





TheInvisibleStoner said:


> The most hardcore guy out....is on opiate maintenance since he was too weak to kick LOL. If you came here, I would just lock you in a room for 72 hours. Let you out crawling and have my way.


I'm not on opiate maintance fucking deranged Sherlock. 
If you knew something about opiate maintance, you would know that they don't give you doses like 1mg. 
They give you doses like 14-36mg.
Escaping from my fate? Yeah yeah, Mr. Big brain. 
Big boy 7D chess that only your neantherdal brains understand.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

jhjhsdi said:


> I feel like living the rest of my life in a funny farm lol


Have we not all arrived where the punk mfs cant hack it?
Is there a certain line we cross to warrant the straight-jacket? Or is that standard-issue? XX-L For me, please. XXX if ya have as i like a little wiggle room. 
Let them know I am but a scape-goat and will rise again?
Lors hep us all.
Looking about I see insanity at every turn. It is scripted. I am but a player lookin for stage left; hoping I dont trip down the stairs on my way out... eacape you say? Nah, bruv, just out for a bit of a stroll, ol' chap... fish and chips, wot, wot? 
Yall trippin.
Love ya


----------



## 6am-64-14m

is this the gorgeous women thread? may be lost again....


----------



## mal3volent

PtahTek said:


> is this the gorgeous women thread? may be lost again....


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm not on opiate maintance fucking deranged Sherlock.
> If you knew something about opiate maintance, you would know that they don't give you doses like 1mg.
> They give you doses like 14-36mg.
> Escaping from my fate? Yeah yeah, Mr. Big brain.
> Big boy 7D chess that only your neantherdal brains understand.



That isn't true. I know many people on 2-3mg doses, even sub 1mg on a taper. Less is more with subs due to the antagonist.

If you aren't on maintenance, why are you using an antagonist? Its that shitty there you guys use bupe to get high? LOL.

Here you go...a study.

Peterson cited a 2008 meta-analysis that concluded: 


“The review of trials found that buprenorphine at medium (8 mg ‐15 mg) and high doses (16mg) can reduce heroin use effectively compared with placebo, although it is less effective than methadone, especially if methadone is prescribed at adequate dose levels of between 60 mg and 120 mg per day.” 


“There is a small handful of patients who need higher doses, but it has very little added effectiveness going above 24,” said Olsen. 36mg lol. The ceiling is 24mg and you don't even get that much.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

plz stop with the soul-less gazes from harpies. it gives me the fuckin creeps.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Y'all don't sleep?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

damn just shitty up da spot... my bad


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> That isn't true. I know many people on 2-3mg doses, even sub 1mg on a taper. Less is more with subs due to the antagonist.
> 
> If you aren't on maintenance, why are you using an antagonist? Its that shitty there you guys use bupe to get high? LOL.
> 
> Here you go...a study.
> 
> Peterson cited a 2008 meta-analysis that concluded:
> 
> 
> “The review of trials found that buprenorphine at medium (8 mg ‐15 mg) and high doses (16mg) can reduce heroin use effectively compared with placebo, although it is less effective than methadone, especially if methadone is prescribed at adequate dose levels of between 60 mg and 120 mg per day.”
> 
> 
> “There is a small handful of patients who need higher doses, but it has very little added effectiveness going above 24,” said Olsen. 36mg lol. The ceiling is 24mg and you don't even get that much.


What do I do with your outdated 2008 study? 
I know my shit.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ma chicken legs hurt

ah

just ate and now zoning the fuck out


----------



## 6am-64-14m

not last night shadester. had to make sure my assuptions of coffee and or meth can help one to keep from crashing on benzos. works
gotta take one for the team once in a while ya know cuzzo?


----------



## Shady's Fox

\*proceeds to stretch*\


----------



## Shady's Fox

Not last night, shadester?


----------



## Shady's Fox

non-color sphere

ya


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

DeadManWalkin' said:


> What do I do with your outdated 2008 study?
> I know my shit.



You just can't keep it together man. 

So yeah, then you are using bupe to get high. Funny. Enjoy that garbage. Now I see why you suck so bad. You have no access to drugs. Excuse me while I rip a few dabs, walk down the street and get some kratom, and eh, maybe will pick up a rock and bag of dope on the way home.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You just can't keep it together man.
> 
> So yeah, then you are using bupe to get high. Funny. Enjoy that garbage. Now I see why you suck so bad. You have no access to drugs. Excuse me while I rip a few dabs, walk down the street and get some kratom, and eh, maybe will pick up a rock and bag of dope on the way home.


"No access to drugs"
"Get some Kratom" 
Okay okay, I'm just done.
Enjoy your Kratom  and Fentanyl heroin.  
You know where poppy comes from? You know what poppy is? 
If you knew, you'd know that it's a geographical impossibility that I'd not have drugs.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Then why are you using bupe instead of opium? Sounds like a fool.


----------



## Hylight

forget the wurst. what's blue ammonia ?


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Then why are you using bupe instead of opium? Sounds like a fool.


Why would you be using kratom over fentanyl? 
Sounds like a fool.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Because I don't do opiates any longer! That part was sarcastic. Wouldn't touch dope, methadone, or bupe with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Shady's Fox said:


> non-color sphere
> 
> ya


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Because I don't do opiates any longer! That part was sarcastic. Wouldn't touch dope, methadone, or bupe with a 10 foot pole.


why?  those r opioids


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Because, they suck. Its only about the dependence and a shitty way to live your life running from a withdrawal. Sealed the deal many times, This one was the last.

You are only a slave to yourself while destroying your body at the same time. I feel for anyone trapped.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Because, they suck. Its only about the dependence and a shitty way to live your life running from a withdrawal. Sealed the deal many times, This one was the last.
> 
> You are only a slave to yourself while destroying your body at the same time. I feel for anyone trapped.


Yeah, but there's differences between opioids, opiates and opioid antagonists you're speaking about in same sentence.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

I know dude. They all hit the same receptors and all cause withdrawal. 

You ever fucked with lean back in the day? Codeine withdrawal is horrid.

I would try some opium though.


----------



## Xorkoth

I am done with opioids again, been addicted to them for 10 years in the past (2003/2004-2014), quit, changed my life, relapsed twice in the past 2 years, just got done with detox.  I will say, I really like buprenorphine when I don't have tolerance, I find it very long-lasting, great for mood, motivating and stimulating and really comfortable and sociable.  Of course morphine or better yet, opium (oral opium) is much better, also less functional.

There are some places, including, I believe, where DMW lives, where bupe is the primary opiate available for recreation, because of the situation with drug supply.


----------



## Shady's Fox

U aye bro, u 2020


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Your story sounds a bit like mine. 

I have tried bupe clean, made my chest hurt and gave me a headache. For the best  I know it doesnt work on me. 

But yeah totally done with the opiates. We are going into the next cycle in history. If I ever come across a field of poppies I will certainly indulge. Unlikely for that to happen, though. 

Maybe the world will get blitzed to shreds and we will be able to grow our own.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I know dude. They all hit the same receptors and all cause withdrawal.
> 
> You ever fucked with lean back in the day? Codeine withdrawal is horrid.
> 
> I would try some opium though.


I've done codeine. I've done most opioids out there, even lots of RC's like U-47700.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Lets have peace ok?


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Lets have peace ok?


Inshallah.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Agreed.

What is your birthday? You dont have to tell me year. Just month and date. PM if you like.


----------



## Shady's Fox

meanwhile I have my fav t-shirt on

a fruit fly suckin a baby bottle


----------



## Xorkoth

I got into opiates from kratom, back in 2003, I swear the stuff I was getting before America knew about it really) was something else.  it was crushed leaf, and I was brewing it in the traditional method, simmer in water for 20 minutes, strain, make a second extraction, combine, cool.  It would turn into a thick, creamed-coffee color and texture that tasted horrific.  But I would get the best highs from it, it was nuts.  Was addicted to that for a long time, then moved on to others, at various times morphine, oxy, heroin, and poppy tea.  Eventually settled on poppy seed tea as my favorite as it's basically time-release oral opium (the fats in the seeds  form time-release portions, is the theory of a BLer here, in any case shit lasts over a day).  I quit with an ibogaine flood dose in April 2014, right after my ex-wife (who was awful) and I split.  I came out of that experience with a new lease on life, had the best 3 years of my life, for almost 5 years after the flood dose, I never had a single craving for opiates.  Then my dad got sick and slowly wasted away with ALS, which was just absolutely horrible in every way and really traumatizing... y ex fucked me over and the divorce took half my worth, I got blind drunk when I found out and ended up blacked out, DUI, wrecked car... well I eventually slipped and it was that slow descent back into active addiction... been on and off since then, off now, I'm trying to make it stay that way.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I got into opiates from kratom, back in 2003, I swear the stuff I was getting before America knew about it really) was something else.  it was crushed leaf, and I was brewing it in the traditional method, simmer in water for 20 minutes, strain, make a second extraction, combine, cool.  It would turn into a thick, creamed-coffee color and texture that tasted horrific.  But I would get the best highs from it, it was nuts.  Was addicted to that for a long time, then moved on to others, at various times morphine, oxy, heroin, and poppy tea.  Eventually settled on poppy seed tea as my favorite as it's basically time-release oral opium (the fats in the seeds  form time-release portions, is the theory of a BLer here, in any case shit lasts over a day).  I quit with an ibogaine flood dose in April 2014, right after my ex-wife (who was awful) and I split.  I came out of that experience with a new lease on life, had the best 3 years of my life, for almost 5 years after the flood dose, I never had a single craving for opiates.  Then my dad got sick and slowly wasted away with ALS, which was just absolutely horrible in every way and really traumatizing... y ex fucked me over and the divorce took half my worth, I got blind drunk when I found out and ended up blacked out, DUI, wrecked car... well I eventually slipped and it was that slow descent back into active addiction... been on and off since then, off now, I'm trying to make it stay that way.



bravo whatcha want no sane person even bothers with such amalgam


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What is your birthday? You dont have to tell me year. Just month and date. PM if you like.


26.6. why?


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> bravo whatcha want no sane person even bothers with such amalgam



I was replying to the invisible stoner because we were talking about our opiate stories.  You can untwist your panties now


----------



## Shady's Fox

he admits

he's makin himself by the back


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ay shadey

I think nobody here has the time or motivation 

To interprent your shady messages.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

You're a cancer WTF. The 2 people here I argue with here are both cancers. And Im a cancer rising. 

Cancer suns are hard asses always. But they always break once you crack that shell 

Shadey has a go go gadget decoder ring. She just needs to give you one,


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You're a cancer WTF. The 2 people here I argue with here are both cancers. And Im a cancer rising.
> 
> Cancer suns are hard asses always. But they always break once you crack that shell
> 
> Shadey has a go go gadget decoder ring. She just needs to give you one,


Shadey can suck my balls. 
Also cancer gang will come to Chigago if you offend us. 
I have might of Allah with me, so don't have a big mouth.
Soldiers of Allah are humble, like me.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## 6am-64-14m

Shady's Fox said:


> fruit fly suckin a baby bottle


you mean like joe cartoon shit?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> too weak to kick LOL



Where is it stated he was trying to kick?

We can’t jump to conclusions around here


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm not on opiate maintance fucking deranged Sherlock.



Yeah. Ok. That’s what I bought.i was like.... nnnnoooooo waaay.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> running from a withdrawal.


 no. Running toward nirvana.


TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You are only a slave to yourself


 and no. Slave to drugs. Not slave to myself. Errrr wait. Is it PC to say slave this day and age???


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

But its for yourself to keep well. Ok, you a slave to the dope man.  Better?

You also triple post banned yourself just now


----------



## Fire&Water

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> I would sooooo love to learn more about you. But you hide since you are ashamed of yourself.


Awww
InvisibleWhiners pussy is still all achy


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


> My uncle once took my Three 6 Mafia: Chapter 2 World Domination CD out of my CD player and broke it with one hand.
> 
> That was 98 and I'm still mad and still bring it up to him.


I would be to


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Fire&Water said:


> Awww
> InvisibleWhiners pussy is still all achy



Not you again. We can chat later in the week.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> no. Running toward nirvana.
> and no. Slave to drugs. Not slave to myself. Errrr wait. Is it PC to say slave this day and age???


pre owned is acceptable iirc


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Better?


It’s probably best not to get in this discussion. 
I have a very different view point on drugs and addiction than most people in active addiction/recovery
Too each, our own, to keep the peace

Now if you don’t mind, I’m going to celebrate with piles of dope now that I’m finally caught up with what’s going on around here. Man, that was a challenge. I thought 2 1/2 hours on 7 pages in the abyss was bad.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Blood is the bond of global elite.
Making it bleed in the name of god is working phenomena.
I beat women and children to grave.
Send their spines to Germany.
From the eastern border I come with Audi
My car full of child prostitutes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Blood is the bond of global elite.
> Making it bleed in the name of god is working phenomena.
> I beat women and children to grave.
> Send their spines to Germany.
> From the eastern border I come with Audi
> My car full of child prostitutes.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

is that all you?


----------



## jhjhsdi

#shitpostingto1000


----------



## Jabberwocky

PtahTek said:


> is that all you?


pay me.


----------



## MemphisX3

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I would be to


Lets go find him and beat his old ass up.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Lets go find him and beat his old ass up.


lotta elderly abuse round here fuckers


----------



## Hylight

they stoled his weed 
rotf !!


----------



## Jabberwocky

i thought going to page 1000 would be a huge party involving all the people posting here but it's just shitposting.


----------



## Mysterier

This is a meaningful post.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> i thought going to page 1000 would be a huge party involving all the people posting here but it's just shitposting.


YOU SHUT YOUR FUCKING WHORE MOUTH. it is a big deal


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

*1. Sexual Energy Between Cancers and Scorpios*
To be blunt, Scorpio and Cancer put a high premium on emotional bonding. But in the privacy of the bedroom, the two vibrate at different frequencies.

Guided by the heat of Mars, Scorpio is usually dominant and intense. Many signs cannot handle this type of energy because it’s “too much”.

Tapping into Pluto’s gravitational waves, Scorpio also cloaks emotions, holding back true feelings.

Cancers, empathic and intuitive, are uniquely equipped to handle Scorpion sexual energy. That’s because Cancerians are born with a centering chip that balances Scorpio’s wild fluctuations.

If Cancer is able to get Scorpio to reveal emotionally and then connect, the end result is often powerful. Without that bond, nothing else can happen.

That said, the physical energy between both signs is often extreme. Once the two are emotionally linked, there’s no need for small-talk as a buildup to intimacy. Initiation of mating is intuitive.

Conversation during bedroom time usually isn’t necessary. That’s because both signs can empathically read one another in an almost supernatural way.

Cancer has one advantage over Scorpio. It can easily “see” through Scorpion defenses and center into arousal zones. This disarms Scorpio and paradoxically pulls the sign into Cancer’s snares.

@DeadManWalkin'


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> *1. Sexual Energy Between Cancers and Scorpios*
> To be blunt, Scorpio and Cancer put a high premium on emotional bonding. But in the privacy of the bedroom, the two vibrate at different frequencies.
> 
> Guided by the heat of Mars, Scorpio is usually dominant and intense. Many signs cannot handle this type of energy because it’s “too much”.
> 
> Tapping into Pluto’s gravitational waves, Scorpio also cloaks emotions, holding back true feelings.
> 
> Cancers, empathic and intuitive, are uniquely equipped to handle Scorpion sexual energy. That’s because Cancerians are born with a centering chip that balances Scorpio’s wild fluctuations.
> 
> If Cancer is able to get Scorpio to reveal emotionally and then connect, the end result is often powerful. Without that bond, nothing else can happen.
> 
> That said, the physical energy between both signs is often extreme. Once the two are emotionally linked, there’s no need for small-talk as a buildup to intimacy. Initiation of mating is intuitive.
> 
> Conversation during bedroom time usually isn’t necessary. That’s because both signs can empathically read one another in an almost supernatural way.
> 
> Cancer has one advantage over Scorpio. It can easily “see” through Scorpion defenses and center into arousal zones. This disarms Scorpio and paradoxically pulls the sign into Cancer’s snares.
> 
> @DeadManWalkin'


what the fuck is this witchcraft allah would literally behead you for this.


----------



## MsDiz

Still laughing at the fact wizard has fucked off! BAHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mal3volent

I need someone who can disarm me and center into my arousal zone 

pull me into your snares


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> Still laughing at the fact wizard has fucked off! BAHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


you should thank me and the department of the population control focusing it's all resources and capital on genocide of the undesirables, like wizard.
got a good buck for drowning him.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Wait, wtf happened with wizard?


----------



## jhjhsdi

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait, wtf happened with wizard?


Dmw bummed him into paralysis.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait, wtf happened with wizard?


nothing really. seemed like he was fucked up and in a shitty mood and posted accordingly. happened a million times in TL iirc


----------



## jhjhsdi

#shitpostingto1000


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm not on opiate maintance fucking deranged Sherlock.
> If you knew something about opiate maintance, you would know that they don't give you doses like 1mg.
> They give you doses like 14-36mg.
> Escaping from my fate? Yeah yeah, Mr. Big brain.
> Big boy 7D chess that only your neantherdal brains understand.


I felt like shit when I woke up until I read "fucking deranged Sherlock" and now I feel all is right with the world. 

🏞


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait, wtf happened with wizard?


wizard? wizard is deeed. wizard is fucking deed, sweetheart.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Ah ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> You just can't keep it together man.
> 
> So yeah, then you are using bupe to get high. Funny. Enjoy that garbage. Now I see why you suck so bad. You have no access to drugs. Excuse me while I rip a few dabs, walk down the street and get some kratom, and eh, maybe will pick up a rock and bag of dope on the way home.


I always chose bupe over heroin for many years toward the end.  You can have a functional life and not go into withdrawal about 4 times a day.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> #shitpostingto1000


to speed things up


----------



## Jabberwocky

give me monay people.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Captain.Heroin said:


> I always chose bupe over heroin for many years toward the end.  You can have a functional life and not go into withdrawal about 4 times a day.



I would too. Active heroin addiction is no fun.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> Active heroin addiction is no fun.


Lie


----------



## Jabberwocky

so what's the part 3 gonna be called?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> so what's the part 3 gonna be called?


"Return of the Homo Curse"

Chapter IV will be "Calibrating the Blood Runes of Satan"


----------



## jhjhsdi

Chapter 3 - Help jhjhsdi find a vein


----------



## Jabberwocky

Part 3 shall be called "Cleansing of the homo curse."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Part 3 shall be called "Cleansing of the homo curse."


I like that one. 

Mal better choose this one.

@mal3volent


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Chapter 3 - Help jhjhsdi find a vein


I have a confessional I need to admit to the lounge but I haven't done the deed yet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@DeadManWalkin' told me WE ARE CHAOS is out so I'm downloading it

I'm a step behind in my game because of pain conditions and real life being my coffin and all


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have a confessional I need to admit to the lounge but I haven't done the deed yet


?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> ?


I am planning on creating something that will be monumentally grotesque.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am planning on creating something that will be monumentally grotesque.


Will it help me find a vein?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Will it help me find a vein?


I imagine it would make your entire cardiovascular system shrivel in horror, disgust and fear.  

I'm really hoping I can produce it this year.  I just need... a proper environment.  I already have PROPS and ACTOR.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's going to be pretty grotesque guys, I can't wait to do it.  

It will be epic


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

_an icon n an epic ! perfect ! _


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol I got a "What the actual fuck" out of DEAD MAN WALKIN'


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


>


U so cutes


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like that one.
> 
> Mal better choose this one.
> 
> @mal3volent



or else what?

I like The Curse of the Homo better


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> or else what?
> 
> I like The Curse of the Homo better


Ok do that one pls


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ok do that one pls


I agree


----------



## Mysterier

Quantum entanglement, the invisible connection between me and dat ass.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Quantum entanglement, the invisible connection between me and dat ass.


^ my life right there


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hylight said:


> stoled


No such thing as past tense of a past tense


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No such thing as past tense of a past tense


ya usedta coulda cuz my anglesh teacher sayed so


----------



## Mysterier

Getchur hands off my dorter!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

no u


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no u


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we're so close to page 1000


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

we need a recount


----------



## MsDiz

It’s like a watched fucking pot, we will never get to 1000! Ughhhh


----------



## MsDiz

@madness00 pretty sure you could fill a page or two with pics of your nipple piercings... just a thought... help us out here eh!


----------



## Mysterier

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s like a watched fucking pot, we will never get to 1000! Ughhhh



Right! A watched pot never gets called black.


----------



## MsDiz

Mysterier said:


> Right! A watched pot never gets called black.


I’m lost


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m lost


He's combining "a watched pot never boils" with "the pot calling the kettle black"


----------



## BK38

#shitpost 9000


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

PrincessDiz said:


> @madness00 pretty sure you could fill a page or two with pics of your nipple piercings... just a thought... help us out here eh!



Ehh... i'd rather just keep using these drugs that aren't working and expect a different result every time.






						Hangry! - The MOAN About Something Random Thread
					

I 100% care about 0% of that.




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## BK38




----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Ehh... i'd rather just keep using these drugs that aren't working and expect a different result every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangry! - The MOAN About Something Random Thread
> 
> 
> I 100% care about 0% of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


Boooo hisssssss


----------



## Mysterier

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m lost


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> i tried to look up bbb and it linked me on to the better business bureau loool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blood-Brain Barrier
> 
> 
> Identifying new ways to bypass the brain's elaborate security system may one day lead to better outcomes for patients with brain tumors or other neurological disorders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brainfacts.org


@madness00 had me Google BBC. disgusting. i still owe him 4 that iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


>


invests in gold


----------



## Hylight

i tried to look up bbb and it linked me on to the better business bureau loool

edit:








						Fear and Loathing in the Borderlands of the Brain
					

The junction between the cortex and the brainstem highlights the center of our emotions.




					www.brainfacts.org


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m lost


Hi lost! I'm memphis.


----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


>



Hey someone noticed!  I spent a lot of time on that post.


----------



## Fire&Water

STFU you nerds
It's Sunday
thats my Funday


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @madness00 had me Google BBC. disgusting. i still owe him 4 that iirc


disgusting you even would google that.
you've heard about blue waffles?


----------



## Hylight

_more food . who wouldn't eat that all up !! 



_


----------



## Fire&Water

... I'm gonna shoot ooh ooh ooh oot your whole day down


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> disgusting you even would google that.
> you've heard about blue waffles?


no. go away


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DeadManWalkin' said:


> disgusting you even would google that.
> you've heard about blue waffles?


Is that smurf pussy?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

you kids r fucked in the head. you know this right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm pretty hard.  I'm hoping I get laid tonight but odds are it will be ... not tonight


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

If cox and madness miss out on the end of chapter II it won't feel right...

ah well, probably too busy pounding vag


----------



## Hylight




----------



## jhjhsdi

I'm pretty likely to be working early to late tomorrow where there's no wifi and i havent bought data on my mobile (yes i spent all my wages on ket) so i may not see the end, I'm (trying to go) going to sleep now - farewell chapter 2, it's been emotional xxx


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> If cox and madness miss out on the end of chapter II it won't feel right...
> 
> ah well, probably too busy pounding vag


what's wrong with that? i will spam this page JUST TO MAKE them miss out. how about dat?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> too busy pounding vag


That's hot


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> what's wrong with that? i will spam this page JUST TO MAKE them miss out. how about dat?



you're such an alpha


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> you're such an alpha


call me papi


----------



## Xorkoth

DeadManWalkin' said:


> how about dat?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Captain.Heroin

> 91% total cannabinoids



*wet*


----------



## Fire&Water

She don't get it
she just don't get it


----------



## Xorkoth

...How to properly conjugate verbs.  It's sad, very sad... I for one am one foot in he grave with grief


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## mal3volent

Who'd win in a fight cox, Scorpios or cancers ?


----------



## Coxenormous

mal3volent said:


> Who'd win in a fight cox, Scorpios or cancers ?


They're both Water signs, But it'd be a good one. I'd say Scorpio cause of the Sting we carry if crossed or betrayed


----------



## RainbowElf

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's hot


Sorry to say I find your avatar gross.


----------



## Coxenormous

Still one of the best games i've ever played


----------



## Jabberwocky

RainbowElf said:


> Sorry to say I find your avatar gross.


based. 
ch has forced us all to look at his gay porn fantasies for way too long.
vote for me if you want stuff like ch completely banned.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Wow it hasn't even moved up by one page since I've been asleep I'm surprised

Also I'm definitely NOT going to work

Less than 48 hours until I appear in court and probably go to prison. I am getting day drunk. And a haircut. And hopefully some ketamine


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Wow it hasn't even moved up by one page since I've been asleep I'm surprised


nice sleep rythm you have.


----------



## Jabberwocky

tbh i'd rather be asleep than dope sick right now.


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> nice sleep rythm you have.


I slept for quite long this time yeah. Was having all kinds of fucked up dreams


----------



## BK38

ERROR CODE 404

BK Motivation not found. I need to get some fucking work done and I can't seem to focus at all. The weather's shit and rainy and I am out of weed until I give the next plant a chop. Meeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## BK38

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'll be no dope sick longer. i will go buy drugs.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> Less than 48 hours until I appear in court and probably go to prison.



Join the world in the pandemic and go to virtual court, like the rest of us. 
Not sure, but I heard that there might be a virtual jail too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Join the world in the pandemic and go to virtual court, like the rest of us.
> Not sure, but I heard that there might be a virtual jail too.


naaahh it's not virtual i've been arrested countless times during the pandemic.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DeadManWalkin' said:


> tbh i'd rather be asleep than dope sick right now.



You’ve been sick a lot lately. I feel your pain. The stuff that was here the last 2 weeks was worse than garbage so I know the feels. 
Not anymore though... finally.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DeadManWalkin' said:


> naaahh it's not virtual i've been arrested countless times during the pandemic.



I’m doing zoom court.


----------



## Jabberwocky

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m doing zoom court.


it's like when your parents say they're taking you to disneyland but take you to dentist instead.
that's how you'll feel when you finally arrive to virtual jail.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I don’t know about that. But ok. If you say so.


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I’m doing zoom court.


In uk?


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> In uk?


Id be really shocked if you got prison time. Sure they released a load of prisoners due to covid for fear it would spread in the prison. Just go visit a shit load of cafes and put your number down on track and trace. Surely one of them will have a covid positive case and you’ll be down as contact.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

jhjhsdi said:


> In uk?


No.


----------



## Coxenormous

My first narrated video, Someone asked how I got my mouse cursors to change....


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> Id be really shocked if you got prison time. Sure they released a load of prisoners due to covid for fear it would spread in the prison. Just go visit a shit load of cafes and put your number down on track and trace. Surely one of them will have a covid positive case and you’ll be down as contact.


Lol quite a good idea


----------



## MsDiz

jhjhsdi said:


> Lol quite a good idea


Not just a pretty face


----------



## jhjhsdi

PrincessDiz said:


> Not just a pretty face


Send ass


----------



## Fire&Water

Pretty little silly girl
she doesn't have a clue
this one


----------



## Shady's Fox

*growls*

sammy sozzaaaaa


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

u went too far

u think too much

nah

i have to eliminate maself from ok no

go away ps pspsitt


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah ghost, instructions on how to illegally modify a baseball bat is just deplorable, you should be ashamed.  Shady's right, you've gone too far. 



DeadManWalkin' said:


> tbh i'd rather be asleep than dope sick right now.



I think this wins the award for the "duh no fucking shit dude" trophy for 2020.


----------



## Shady's Fox

DMW if he was with me outside, my clique would constantly bully him


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Fire&Water

PrincessDiz said:


> Just go visit a shit load of cafes and put your number down on track and trace. Surely one of them will have a covid positive case and you’ll be down as contact.


Lambs to the slaughter


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

That Cubs uniform is heavily painted on, just like her make-up/eyebrows.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Man its slowed down round ere

#shitpostingto1000


----------



## jhjhsdi

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> That Cubs uniform is heavily painted on, just like her make-up.


Who's looking at the face


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> DMW if he was with me outside, my clique would constantly bully him


number of members on your clique is lower than how many exhaust pipes my car has.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> That Cubs uniform is heavily painted on, just like her make-up/eyebrows.


ima sox fan tbh


----------



## Fiori di Bella

ghostandthedarknes said:


> got O Z Z Y tattooed on my knuckles when i was 13. didn't think ahead about how i was gonna hide that. mom cried and then went Bruce Lee on me.


Well, you are in good company, Ghostie.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BellaJewel said:


> Well, you are in good company, Ghostie.


lol. my dog's name is Layne


----------



## Fire&Water

> lol. my drug's name is Layne


Fxd


----------



## BK38

Shitpost 9000. How do we kill that which has no life?

ABYSS
ABYSS
ABYSS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## RainbowElf

DeadManWalkin' said:


> based.
> ch has forced us all to look at his gay porn fantasies for way too long.
> vote for me if you want stuff like ch completely banned.


I’ll vote for you it makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38




----------



## MsDiz

Those gifs really made me wanna smoke! I’ve not smoked for over 4 months damnit! I shall remain strong.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

RainbowElf said:


> I’ll vote for you it makes me sick to my stomach.


good i will not genocide anyone i promise. 


Captain.Heroin said:


>


so this is supposed to be deep?


PrincessDiz said:


> Those gifs really made me wanna smoke! I’ve not smoked for over 4 months damnit! I shall remain strong.


comooon guurl smoke a good one. i just smoked a real fat rolling tobacco feeels goodie goodie..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's supposed to be emblematic of how I feel. 

I have outgrown the world and am unable to self-destruct.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's supposed to be emblematic of how I feel.
> 
> I have outgrown the world and am unable to self-destruct.


yeye. 
ch, you need help. i will send you benzos in mail if you give me adress.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> yeye.
> ch, you need help. i will send you benzos in mail if you give me adress.


It is alright, I will get meds here eventually.  

It's all Trump's fault.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't like how I feel.  I don't like the emptiness and anger and indifference.  I don't like being maladjusted.  I don't like having misanthropic thoughts.  I just want medication so I can be NORMAL CAPTAIN.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I seriously hope none of you guys have to be inside my mind when it's like this.  

I am sick.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I don’t like how I feel either. I woke up with a really sore throat and my head is super congested. I feel so gross. I had to buy a new broom yesterday and I went to Walmart. I think I’m paying for it now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BellaJewel said:


> I had to buy a new broom yesterday and I went to Walmart. I think I’m paying for it now.



use ur hair next time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> I don’t like how I feel either. I woke up with a really sore throat and my head is super congested. I feel so gross. I had to buy a new broom yesterday and I went to Walmart. I think I’m paying for it now.


I have a sore throat too and it is why I am in pain.

I am sure my sickness is a disease because I have done enough research to begin to understand why my body is failing


----------



## Shady's Fox

u say abyss

u meant shade


----------



## Shady's Fox

i have my hands inside my shirt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm beginning to see through to the other side, to the endless death...


----------



## Jabberwocky

shadey i found remix of your favorite songie.


----------



## Shady's Fox

break free..


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


>


anton lavey is such an fucking degenerate edgy fucker. 
should've been taken out long before he died.


----------



## MemphisX3

And I know you wont tell nobody
No

Might pull up on these cracka flexing like aerobics.
Never sold a bag
But still look like chapo in the photo
This gon' make you feel like tony did Manolo

Fuck wit a cracka raw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DeadManWalkin' said:


> anton lavey is such an fucking degenerate edgy fucker.
> should've been taken out long before he died.


Camus is my hero iirc


----------



## MemphisX3

Behold the goddess aphrodite herself dancing in a denim button down.


Good fucking god. If she stayed out un the sun a few more months and darkened a few more shades she could get it


----------



## MsDiz

Still 8 pages to fill with your nipples @madness00  DMW is hot for you also so there’s that.


----------



## MemphisX3

Took me a week to find that song and I have pretty much had it on repeat for 24 hours


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Still 8 pages to fill with your nipples @madness00  DMW is hot for you also so there’s that.



I wanna see @madness00 shake it like Shakira. I bet his hips don't lie.


----------



## Fire&Water

Ears been bleeding for 23 hrs 59 mins


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I wanna see @madness00 shake it like Shakira. I bet his hips don't lie.


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> Behold the goddess aphrodite herself dancing in a denim button down.
> 
> 
> Good fucking god. If she stayed out un the sun a few more months and darkened a few more shades she could get it


I would run for president knowing damn well I am 1/2 a billy in debt, solicit foreign help to steal the election, spend the next 3 years completely fucking my own country up, alienate myself and my country from everyone on planet earth and then drop a dime on all my kids just to smell that girl.


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Ears been bleeding for 23 hrs 59 mins


Yea mine have been hemeroging gold and glitter because of that song


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Ears been bleeding for 23 hrs 59 mins


Why dont you pull out one of your Crosby steils and nash 45 vinyl and sooth yourself


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Ears been bleeding for 23 hrs 59 mins


The song did say it would have you feeling like tony did when he killed Manolo


----------



## Fire&Water

MemphisX3 said:


> Why dont you pull out one of your Crosby steils and nash 45 vinyl and sooth yourself


Young's better ...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> Young's better ...


8 track or gtfo


----------



## Fire&Water

Nothin like a friend
who can tell you
youre just pissin in the wind


----------



## MemphisX3

Fire&Water said:


> Nothin like a friend
> who can tell you
> youre just pissin in the wind


What was that? I cant hear you over this banging EDM track






I already know
I already know it
Roses 
All I need is roses


----------



## Jabberwocky

PrincessDiz said:


> DMW is hot


i was waiting for you to admit this. 
i will put it on my profile quotes so we shall never forget it.


----------



## RainbowElf

Captain.Heroin said:


>


Are you gay,or are you just trying to provoke?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RainbowElf said:


> Are you gay,or are you just trying to provoke?


Avatar nazi who the fuck cares it's a tiny set of pixels you can block the image if it so offends you

blocking content isn't that hard

right click -> block element

pls


----------



## BK38

RainbowElf said:


> Are you gay,or are you just trying to provoke?



Bitch, why you all up in his biiiiiz nizzzzzz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

we build the wall


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think my body is healing though because the pain is less and it works better

so yeah there is hope

btw "WE BUILD THE WALL" will be the title of my next album i just haven't made it yet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I swear to god the MAGA bros and white nationalists are hot

I saw this documentary on Hungarian group of far right members and they kiss each other on the cheek French style (SO CUTE) and there are some mega hotties in the group even though they are unrepentant anti-semites, racists, and xenophobes by their own admission

It makes me want to have a beer too imo

But they're brainwashed elementary school kids pledging allegiance to a flag which is insane to me


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think my body is healing though because the pain is less and it works better
> 
> so yeah there is hope
> 
> btw "WE BUILD THE WALL" will be the title of my next album i just haven't made it yet


there is no hope for you.


----------



## RainbowElf

Captain.Heroin said:


> Avatar nazi who the fuck cares it's a tiny set of pixels you can block the image if it so offends you
> 
> blocking content isn't that hard
> 
> right click -> block element
> 
> pls


I hate homosexual shit, How do I block it?


----------



## MsDiz

RainbowElf said:


> I hate homosexual shit, How do I block it?


Says the fucking rainbow elf!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RainbowElf said:


> I hate homosexual shit


That's pretty gay imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Says the fucking rainbow elf!


I know right


----------



## RainbowElf

BK38 said:


> Bitch, why you all up in his biiiiiz nizzzzzz


I don't think avatars like that are appropriate, not even if it was two women kissing.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I swear to god the MAGA bros and white nationalists are hot
> 
> I saw this documentary on Hungarian group of far right members and they kiss each other on the cheek French style (SO CUTE) and there are some mega hotties in the group even though they are unrepentant anti-semites, racists, and xenophobes by their own admission


yeah, it has been proven testosterone levels and political opinions correlate.
also, more attractive people are not as insane about going for equality or any redistribution of money. scientifically proven.
also, men with wider shoulders are more likely to vote conservative. 
all science proved and i'm not even trolling here.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

RainbowElf said:


> I hate homosexual shit, How do I block it?


stop thinking about sex with men i guess


----------



## RainbowElf

PrincessDiz said:


> Says the fucking rainbow elf!


I choose that name because my two favorite band are Rainbow and Elf, Ronnie James Dio, not because I'm some queer.


----------



## Jabberwocky

RainbowElf said:


> I choose that name because my two favorite band are Rainbow and Elf, Ronnie James Dio, not because I'm some queer.


so i can see that you express your closeted homo fantasies in the name of music preferences? pretty degenerate.


----------



## RainbowElf

ghostandthedarknes said:


> stop thinking about sex with men i guess


I never think that, but to each his own, not trying to fight man, guess I was wrong for asking someone to remove their avatar I have no right.,


----------



## RainbowElf

DeadManWalkin' said:


> so i can see that you express your closeted homo fantasies in the name of music preferences? pretty degenerate.


I'm not trying to make enemies, I'm new here, I'm sorry.


----------



## BK38

RainbowElf said:


> I don't think avatars like that are appropriate, not even if it was two women kissing.








GayElf


----------



## Jabberwocky

RainbowElf said:


> I never think that, but to each his own, nit trying to fight man, guess I was wrong for asking someone to remove their avatar I have no right.,


he is much more powerful than you will ever be.
homos have very high representation here. like 2/3 of moderators even on lounge are gay, which would mean that 1% of population got 66% of positions.


----------



## RainbowElf

DeadManWalkin' said:


> he is much more powerful than you will ever be.
> homos have very high representation here. like 2/3 of moderators even on lounge are gay, which would mean that 1% of population got 66% of positions.


Like I said I'm sorry,not trying to make enemies.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

RainbowElf said:


> Like I said I'm sorry,not trying to make enemies.


shoulda went with rainbow in the dark holy diver or last in line imo


----------



## Fire&Water

RJD wouldve kicked you square in the shin!


----------



## RainbowElf

BK38 said:


> GayElf


I'm sorry I even said anything., can we forget about it, I'm new I was wrong.


----------



## Jabberwocky

RainbowElf said:


> I'm sorry I even said anything., can we forget about it, I'm new I was wrong.


we will never forget it. i will screenshot it all. i will post it as a reply to EVERY SINGLE THING you EVER post. 
have fun. 
or pay me.


----------



## RainbowElf

is there any way I can fix this? I don't want to make enemies.


----------



## Jabberwocky

RainbowElf said:


> is there any way I can fix this? I don't want to make enemies.


inshallah. ask allah for mercy. 
i will make you an appointment, you just need to come meet me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@RainbowElf 

if you can't right click -> block element

that is because... you need ad blocker plus

it is an ad blocker plus feature


----------



## MemphisX3

RainbowElf said:


> I hate homosexual shit, How do I block it?


If you block @Captain.Heroin  you basically block 85% of the homosexual content


----------



## Captain.Heroin

To test it out (because I've never done that before) I blocked your avatar and it worked.  I just see the blue behind where your avatar otherwise was now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I do not see an immediate way to unblock the content either.


----------



## MemphisX3

RainbowElf said:


> I'm sorry I even said anything., can we forget about it, I'm new I was wrong.


Dont back down! Never show fear! When the enemy needs to be shown mercy; double down on the offensive.


----------



## MemphisX3

RainbowElf said:


> Like I said I'm sorry,not trying to make enemies.


Bro you got me as an ally...not on that anti-gay stuff....that shits wack....but you got me as an ally for you right to say that anti-gay shit and not get heckled for it.

With me as an ally you can afford enemies son.

Pick up your six shooter and fight!


----------



## BK38

RainbowElf said:


> I'm sorry I even said anything., can we forget about it, I'm new I was wrong.



It's all good. I'm a secret agent and your gay secret is safe with me. Welcome to the ABYSS.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Xorkoth

RainbowElf said:


> Like I said I'm sorry,not trying to make enemies.





RainbowElf said:


> is there any way I can fix this? I don't want to make enemies.



Hey just to be real for a minute and drop the Lounge shenanigans, don't worry, you're fine, people here fuck with each other because it's fun.  No one considers you an enemy,    We all heckle each other in this particular subforum (the other forums at Bluelight are not like this and politeness and so forth is expected).  It can take a little getting used to but people here are generally pretty fun-loving and don't mean anything serious in what they say,.  Don't let it chase you away.  If it's not to your liking and bothers you, we have a lot of other forums, including another social-based forum, Drug Culture.

Welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## mal3volent

RainbowElf said:


> I hate homosexual shit, How do I block it?



kill yourself iirc

jk we  you even if you hate us


----------



## Xorkoth

But for real, if you can't deal with seeing a picture of 2 guys kissing, that's kinda your problem.  Why does it bother you so much?  Are you afraid you'll catch the gay?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Hey just to be real for a minute and drop the Lounge shenanigans, don't worry, you're fine, people here fuck with each other because it's fun.  No one considers you an enemy,  We all heckle each other in this particular subforum (the other forums at Bluelight are not like this and politeness and so forth is expected). It can take a little getting used to but people here are generally pretty fun-loving and don't mean anything serious in what they say,. Don't let it chase you away. If it's not to your liking and bothers you, we have a lot of other forums, including another social-based forum, Drug Culture.
> 
> Welcome to Bluelight.


i consider you as an enemy, make no mistake.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> i consider you as an enemy, make no mistake.



are you going to electrocute his balls?


----------



## Xorkoth

DeadManWalkin' said:


> i consider you as an enemy, make no mistake.



I would consider you an enemy, but in order to be an enemy, you'd have to have the power to make me feel angry, but what I consistently feel when I think of you is a vast well of gleeful mirth, on account of how much I know your perception of yourself differs from how the rest of us perceive you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> are you going to electrocute his balls?


no only your balls. 
i have these little suction cups made just for your balls.


Xorkoth said:


> I would consider you an enemy, but in order to be an enemy, you'd have to have the power to make me feel angry, but what I consistently feel when I think of you is a vast well of gleeful mirth, on account of how much I know your perception of yourself differs from how the rest of us perceive you.


ahh yes. 
opinions of randoms on internet should be considered. 
yesyes. 
now shut up son.


----------



## Xorkoth

DeadManWalkin' said:


> ahh yes.
> opinions of randoms on internet should be considered.
> yesyes.
> now shut up son.



In general, opinions of randoms on the Internet don't matter.  However, my opinion is of grave import to everyone.  

And bitch, I'm not your son, I fucked your grandma, she had your mom, then I fucked your mom a couple decades later and she had you.  I'm your dad and grandpa.  Now go to your room, and no video games.  And no more sleepovers with your friend for a month.  And if you don't bend over and take this punishment, I'll tell all your little loser internet forum "friends" that I caught you and Jimmy playing Nightcrawlers with no clothes on last weekend.


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> kill yourself iirc
> 
> jk we  you even if you hate us


wow i didn't know male is this aggressive this is disturbing. 
i would like to imagine you as an nice teddy bear.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> In general, opinions of randoms on the Internet don't matter.  However, my opinion is of grave import to everyone.
> 
> And bitch, I'm not your son, I fucked your grandma, she had your mom, then I fucked your mom a couple decades later and she had you.  I'm your dad and grandpa.  Now go to your room, and no video games.  And no more sleepovers with your friend for a month.  And if you don't bend over and take this punishment, I'll tell all your little loser internet forum "friends" that I caught you and Jimmy playing Nightcrawlers with no clothes on last weekend.


Yeah, you're now mixing my and yours mom.
Now you have a child and a brother at the same time, you're also the cousin of the kid because you fucked the kid too and then got a kid  
"However, my opinion is of grave import to everyone." well, now you're on the right route. good job... son.


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> wow i didn't know male is this aggressive this is disturbing.
> i would like to imagine you as an nice teddy bear.



yes I'm cuddly now but sometimes my old self comes out, check my name


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> yes I'm cuddly now but sometimes my old self comes out, check my name


i thought it was irony. 
my name comes from when i was on like 3th or 5th day without opioids and made this account. tried to get some support here.
ended up in abyss with other junkies and now only support i get is drug use support


----------



## mal3volent

DeadManWalkin' said:


> i thought it was irony.
> my name comes from when i was on like 3th or 5th day without opioids and made this account. tried to get some support here.
> ended up in abyss with other junkies and now only support i get is drug use support



I'm glad you found refuge in THE ABYSS . 
nah I was quite the unhinged misanthrope when I signed up here


----------



## Jabberwocky

mal3volent said:


> I'm glad you found refuge in THE ABYSS .
> nah I was quite the unhinged misanthrope when I signed up here


ohh you know the big boy words i have newfound respect for you.
usually when i speak my very academic way of talking, most junkies don't understand shit from what i speak.


----------



## RainbowElf

Xorkoth said:


> Hey just to be real for a minute and drop the Lounge shenanigans, don't worry, you're fine, people here fuck with each other because it's fun.  No one considers you an enemy,    We all heckle each other in this particular subforum (the other forums at Bluelight are not like this and politeness and so forth is expected).  It can take a little getting used to but people here are generally pretty fun-loving and don't mean anything serious in what they say,.  Don't let it chase you away.  If it's not to your liking and bothers you, we have a lot of other forums, including another social-based forum, Drug Culture.
> 
> Welcome to Bluelight.


Thank you I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

RainbowElf said:


> Thank you I sincerely appreciate it.


 
Is it because you is gay? How gay? Top or bottom?


----------



## Jabberwocky

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Is it because you is gay? How gay? Top or bottom?


ageing party friend  how are you?


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

DeadManWalkin' said:


> ageing party friend  how are you?


 stoned, tired, off to bed


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ageingpartyfiend said:


> stoned, tired, off to bed


top or bottom?


----------



## MemphisX3

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Is it because you is gay? How gay? Top or bottom?


Rosè bottles round the table
Fuck the water

Roses

Too fast never ask if the life dont last
Done been thru it all
Fuck wit a cracker raw

Rose's
I might pull up flexing on the crackers like aerobics
My take your girl cuz you ain't ballin
That shit gorgeous

You already know
You already know.


Ok so let's play it again so the kids in the back can hear it


----------



## MemphisX3

Big ups to google for the lyrics assist


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> top or bottom?



Power bottom iirc


----------



## Xorkoth

I just ordered 11 funny/memorable show shirts, ie, shirts to wear when playing a show.  I have a few great ones, but they're played out now, and/or too faded.  Wearing a memorable shirt when playing a show with your band is a surprisingly effective way to engage people and get into good conversations and end up making personal connections/fans/selling merch.  Pretty pumped about these ones.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's pretty cool I haven't gotten myself anything nice in a while


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm in a lot of pain and don't want to go to the dr


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm in a lot of pain and don't want to go to the dr



what's wrong man? What kinda pain?


----------



## Jabberwocky

good morning fellow members of bluelight!
how did you guys sleep? 
i woke up, i shot up 1mg of bupre. i missed a bit i think, but it's ok since i use very sterile ways of injection. 
smoked a rolling tobacco. i had fallen asleep watching joe rogans podcast with edward snowden. 
i wish the guy could be free. 
he's a great dude.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm in a lot of pain and don't want to go to the dr


Yes, it’s 2:58am here and I’m awake because I’m feeling significantly worse than I did just 8 hours ago. Sore throat is way worse, head is super congested and I now have a fever of 101.2. FML, I’d be better dead.


----------



## RainbowElf

BellaJewel said:


> Yes, it’s 2:58am here and I’m awake because I’m feeling significantly worse than I did just 8 hours ago. Sore throat is way worse, head is super congested and I now have a fever of 101.2. FML, I’d be better dead.


Do you have the coronavirus? get it checked quick.

@BellaJewel  lovely avatar.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

RainbowElf said:


> Do you have the coronavirus? get it checked quick.
> 
> @BellaJewel  lovely avatar.


Thanks @RainbowElf 
I’m thinking that I might, but it could just be the regular seasonal flu, as I have heard that is going around as well. All I know is that I feel awful and I have no energy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BellaJewel said:


> Thanks @RainbowElf
> I’m thinking that I might, but it could just be the regular seasonal flu, as I have heard that is going around as well. All I know is that I feel awful and I have no energy.


Hope you feel well soon


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @mal3volent:
> 
> I don’t like being called what you described me as, and as such I’ve concluded my spell (took a few days). I don’t give one shit or another if you believe that I’m a wizard or not, but you were warned all over this pathetic “harm reduction” site. Hold on to your f****t (diseased or psychologically/emotionally disordered) hat. Your world is going to get a hell of a lot smaller.
> 
> I really would have wished you just apologized to me. JK, everything gonna fine little man (ur keystrokes are smoove fuckface).



good morning wizard! you don't seem your usual chipper self today. what's up?


----------



## CFC

BellaJewel said:


> Thanks @RainbowElf
> I’m thinking that I might, but it could just be the regular seasonal flu, as I have heard that is going around as well. All I know is that I feel awful and I have no energy.



Fwiw corona doesn't really seem to feel like a typical head cold for most people (ie barely any congestion or running nose etc). But whatever you've got, it sounds nasty - get better soon!


----------



## Shady's Fox

@MemphisX3






nah, fuck that bambiee locked with ur mom in house track

here's a women dancing or at least seems


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> @MemphisX3
> here's a women dancing or at least seems


that surely isn't dancing. it's not even twerking.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what i am experiencing is terrible and i want to dIEEEEeeeeeee


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> what i am experiencing is terrible and i want to dIEEEEeeeeeee


What’s up?!


----------



## jhjhsdi

Thats some good shitposting guys

I didnt get home til 5am ish, only just woke up. 
Pretty hungover

Who will make me a cheese sandwich 
I could do with a 2 gram shot of K to the brain

#shitpostingto1000
#CHhasCovid


----------



## atara

Early morning class: get up, chug coffee, violate traffic laws, sit for 90 minutes trying desperately not to shit your pants


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @mal3volent:
> 
> I don’t like being called what you described me as, and as such I’ve concluded my spell (took a few days). I don’t give one shit or another if you believe that I’m a wizard or not, but you were warned all over this pathetic “harm reduction” site. Hold on to your f****t (diseased or psychologically/emotionally disordered) hat. Your world is going to get a hell of a lot smaller.
> 
> I really would have wished you just apologized to me. JK, everything gonna fine little man (ur keystrokes are smoove fuckface).



Real wizards have enough self-confidence to not have a meltdown when someone on an internet forum types ouchie words at them, ime

How come everyone who gets disgruntled on here starts calling into question Bluelight's harm reduction mission?  Someone insulting you means that the entire history of the site and the activity of all of its non-Lounge subforums are suddenly invalid?



PrincessDiz said:


> What’s up?!



Pretty sure wizard cast a spell on him.   Summon crabs level 5, iirc.  He used his meat wand


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

ghostandthedarknes said:


> top or bottom?



middle on the vertical axis but usual edging the left horizontally



Captain.Heroin said:


> what i am experiencing is terrible and i want to dIEEEEeeeeeee


thc running low?


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> Real wizards have enough self-confidence to not have a meltdown when someone on an internet forum types ouchie words at them, ime
> 
> How come everyone who gets disgruntled on here starts calling into question Bluelight's harm reduction mission?  Someone insulting you means that the entire history of the site and the activity of all of its non-Lounge subforums are suddenly invalid?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure wizard cast a spell on him.   Summon crabs level 5, iirc.  He used his meat wand


Bahahahaha! Shit creek is having a hard time now that his mask has slipped.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Bahahahaha! Shit creek is having a hard time now that his mask has slipped.


Wtf changed your title and why and how.


Anger rises


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> Wtf changed your title and why and how.
> 
> 
> Anger rises


What’s wrong with my title? I won it fair and square in a photo comp.


----------



## BK38

My "Secret Agent" title has disappeared. Fucking Deep State!?!?!?


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Deep State



Actually it was the Steep Date you went on.  You should go after more obtuse women.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Actually it was the Steep Date you went on.  Your should go after more obtuse women.



I want my title baaaaaack. *STAMPS FEET* It's not faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiir.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> What’s wrong with my title? I won it fair and square in a photo comp.


Nah it ain't you. I asked for a custom title and was denied so naturally the narcissist in me sees your title and gets offended.

My anger arose at the system, the establishment, the man....if you will.

The narcissist in me is also watching this documentary on Netflix and this dude has this real sharp 3/4 peat coat on and I want it. The narcissist in me also wants to punch that guy in the face for looking  like and being the type of douchebag that wears a 3/4 peat coat. The battle rages.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> My "Secret Agent" title has disappeared. Fucking Deep State!?!?!?


NEVER SURRENDER


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Actually it was the Steep Date you went on.  You should go after more obtuse women.


Clever girl....


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I want my title baaaaaack. *STAMPS FEET* It's not faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiir.


Are you crying?!?!
There's no crying on bluelight!
:::looks at TLB:::
He's crying, sir....

You really are french.



If anyone names that movie reference I'll be sure to have TLB change you're title to "Movie guy"


----------



## schizopath

Morning ladies and gentleman. And Xork too.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Are you crying?!?!
> There's no crying on bluelight!
> :::looks at TLB:::
> He's crying, sir....
> 
> You really are french.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone names that movie reference I'll be sure to have TLB change you're title to "Movie guy"



Vive La Resistance


----------



## MsDiz

And morning @CFC whos not round these parts much!


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> You really are french.



Take it back, sir, or he shall taunt you a second time


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Real wizards have enough self-confidence


boom bada bing bada bong.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I want my title baaaaaack. *STAMPS FEET* It's not faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiir.


they took your title? fucking scum. i thought you gave ass to ch or something like that for it and now they're taking it away?


----------



## BK38

I never even had the chance to become drunk with power


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I never even had the chance to become drunk with power


power is one of the human needs that doesn't have limit, like eating does which makes it a great asset to get.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


>


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I only give nipple pics on the train.

No where else.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I thought for sure when I got on here again y’all would’ve surely broken BL by now with all your feverish posting...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shut up mom.


----------



## BK38

We're reaching critical mass in the Abyss. I'm glad @madness00 is here, it just wouldn't be the same without him rounding out things.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Shut up mom.


he's actually your delusional step dad who dresses up as a girl when he blackouts from drinking too much, but he will surely beat you if you mention it to him.


----------



## BK38

DeadManWalkin' said:


> he's actually your delusional step dad who dresses up as a girl when he blackouts from drinking too much, but he will surely beat you if you mention it to him.



That's....oddly specific.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> That's....oddly specific.


----------



## BK38




----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> I only give nipple pics on the train.
> 
> No where else.


Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm the Alex Jones of Bluelight. 
They're going to ban me.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Me and Madness are cross-dressers in arms


speak for yourself i know madness doesn't do that gay ass shit.
right madness, right? don't disappoint me now.
i don't want to believe entire moderators of bluelight are fucking deranged gay goblins who cross dress in secret.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Alex Jones will surely break BL. He needs to use his indoor voice.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm the Alex Jones of Bluelight.
> They're going to ban me.


that's cucked up


----------



## Jabberwocky

BellaJewel said:


> Alex Jones will surely break BL. He needs to use his indoor voice.


i bet you're a gay agent funded by CH's underground turbo-giga-mega-secret child prostitution ring.


ghostandthedarknes said:


> that's cucked up


yes. extremely cucked up.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I did catch this sickness from someone...


----------



## Xorkoth

DeadManWalkin' said:


> I'm the Alex Jones of Bluelight.
> They're going to ban me.



Oh I didn't realize you were a fat slob with a tiny dick and reckless alcoholism... well met, sir.  

Come to think of it, it makes so much sense all of a sudden.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Oh I didn't realize you were a fat slob with a tiny dick and reckless alcoholism... well met, sir.
> 
> Come to think of it, it makes so much sense all of a sudden.


None of those points check in. 
Try again.


----------



## Xorkoth

On second thought, I should have always realized you were the Alex Jones of Bluelight on account of the massive size of your throbbing, rock-hard ego.

And the fatness, too


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Xorkoth said:


> Oh I didn't realize you were a fat slob with a tiny dick and reckless alcoholism... well met, sir.
> 
> Come to think of it, it makes so much sense all of a sudden.


No, Xorkoth, Alex is America’s greatest treasure, right behind Trump. He’s so misunderstood.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Wooo page 999

#shitpostingto1000


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> On second thought, I should have always realized you were the Alex Jones of Bluelight on account of the massive size of your throbbing, rock-hard ego.
> 
> And the fatness, too


i take that as a compliment


----------



## jhjhsdi

#shitpostingto1000


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fuckpost
Shitpost
Cuntpost
















































Spacerapingpost














#ohyeah





Can anyone see a vein on me? 
Hit me up big girls




























R. I. P the abyss 2. You have been fun. Gave me somewhere to chat shit when i deleted Facebook 

Roll on chapter 3


----------



## jhjhsdi

#shitpostingto1000

@PrincessDiz end it on a good note, post that sweet ass


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Some womens clothes are just more stylish. Thats about it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Inb4close, my ode to psychedelics

But fuck it, drop the mic, I'm sicka this shit
Tearing you bitches up, I'm over it
Time to get back to spittin bout psychs
Delicious -idelics, I love to get lit
Off the 2C-B, T, too and 7
Drug nerds unite, ascending to heaven
Mescaline got my toes all a-curl
DOC been causin' my sight to unfurl
Lysergamides are my heart's soul delight
AMT can be such a beautiful sight
But the smell, not swell, but that's okay
2C-B is fantastic for a lay
But NB, oh, Me? Stay away from thee
Rhabdomyolysis affects unpleasantly
On the other hand, I'm the biggest fan
Of tryptamine land, 4-HO-Me
To the T, make that DP, or DM, fuck me
Meister be spittin', but never before swallow
Cuz in psychedelic bliss he desires to wallow
Dissolution of ego to universal bliss
I'd rather give all other drugs a miss
Than deny serotonin receptor activation
5-HT2a if I'm not mistaken
D M iP T CB TFM, see?
The alphabet soup is calling to me
So with that, I'ma bow out, shout loud to hear
2019 was a fucking hell of a year.

(If you're a drug nerd)

(2020, not so much)


----------



## BK38

THE ABYSS - Was it ever really alive? Will it ever really die? All we know is...

THE ABYSS IS ETERNAL


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I feel so sick but page 999 has energized me!


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's not eternal. just wait until half of people are dead here.


----------



## mal3volent

BLM


----------



## mal3volent

Justice for Breonna


----------



## mal3volent

Cam for MVP


----------



## mal3volent

Heat in 6


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh my god disgusting spams. 
male stop it this is the last page it shall be only for civil and brainful discussion.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

The Chasm is Immortal


----------



## Jabberwocky

THE SHOW MUST GO ON!


----------



## Jabberwocky

@mal3volent you promise to make abyss 3 asap?


----------



## schizopath

YO YO YO


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

for a good time call Jenny 867.5309


----------



## BK38

Let the pussy of the deep envelop you. The Doompussy is coming.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> for a good time call Jenny 867.5309


for better time call dmw


----------



## mal3volent

*END OF CHAPTER II*
_The Abyss will return..._​


----------

